#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-20
<NINJAKING> linux 哪个"桌面版"装ORACLE11G比较好装？ 装ORQCLE11G已经郁闷我好几天了
<locate> RHEL
<roylez> NINJAKING: 我替你问问看
<iFvwm> 谔谔
<roylez> iFvwm: 你上班了？
<iFvwm> 噢
<roylez> iFvwm: 早饭吃了没？
<iFvwm> 刚刚
<roylez> iFvwm: 雷放了没？
<iFvwm> 等你
<roylez> 哦
<iFvwm> 放你一个。要不
<roylez> 恩，我接着
<iFvwm> 前面的bot，都没出来。
<iFvwm> 昨天买了一个圣诞树。 不知道干吗用。放家里了。 roylez
<kiss_kill> 烧了
<lencx>  求助啊 我论坛首页打不开
<lencx> 会跳到http://game1.zj.vnet.cn/ad2010070701.php?mt=forum.ubuntu.org.cn&from=574
<^k^> ⇪ title: welcome
<iFvwm> kiss_kill: 烧你pp lol
<roylez> iFvwm: 劈柴烧了取暖
<iFvwm> 铁丝的。带塑料针叶。你去烧
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<kiss_kill> 弄点汽油
<roylez> iFvwm: 铁丝留着烤羊肉串的时候用
<roylez> iFvwm: 塑料可以烧的阿
<iFvwm> PE才可以烧
<iFvwm> PVC PVDC 有毒。
<roylez> 都神了，还怕什么毒
<iFvwm> 想害我崽崽的，会被劈的
<roylez> .....您可以带到办公室烧
<zprood> 我勒个去
 * tenzu 拜神拜主席
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 忙着玩爱疯
<iFvwm> 等我不想要了。我邮寄给你，让你烧了。 roylez
<roylez> iFvwm: http://cnbeta.com/articles/129500.htm?tj=1   写个脚本秒iphone吧
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 买iPhone 4了?
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 嗯嗯
<iFvwm> 那手机不都是送的嘛
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 哦，我手机前阵子被偷了，真是悲剧。。。
<tenzu> 对于平均一个月就换一次手机的赵光臣来说...
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 先是G1坏掉，然后黑莓9000被偷，现在只能拿个破烂手机先顶着
<zprood> 中兴的 v880 怎么样？
<roylez> ghosTM55: 跟我一样，买个philips 1000吧，待机１５天，双卡双待
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 你跟我一样,今年年底背到家了.默默的熬过最后11天吧
<roylez> ghosTM55: 300rmb
<tenzu> roylez: 给我来20个
<roylez> tenzu: 你要倒卖到印度去？
<tenzu> roylez: 听说在越南出手更快
 * ghosTM55 我倒霉透顶了，最近一个月
<iFvwm> 穷疯了吧。破手机也要20个
<roylez> tenzu: ...
 * roylez 求神送一个iphone4吧
<ghosTM55> roylez: 我用M55，以前的蝎子机，我网名就是为了纪念这款我以前最喜欢的手机，呵呵
<ghosTM55> roylez: 同求
<lerosua> ghosTM55: 我倒霉了一年了...
<iFvwm> 签约的用户，都是送。 roylez 去签约一个出卖灵魂的契约吧
<ghosTM55> lerosua: 囧
<iFvwm> M55
<tenzu> 签约的都有锁,拿了有毛用
<iFvwm> 我以为是骂人的TMD55呢。 ghosTM55
<tenzu> lerosua: 明年你会转运的,嗯嗯
<lerosua> tenzu: thanks,所以今年我都不敢买手机了。
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: 囧
<roylez> iFvwm: 不是他妹吗？
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 你还在singapore么
<iFvwm> 明年转运的，都是魔鬼。明年是最后一年啊。2012了。
<tenzu> lerosua: 留着明年买好的
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 在,还得呆个半年多
<iFvwm> roylez: 我以为是不敢直接说TMD。用一个5代替的D
<lerosua> iFvwm: 明年是2011啊 ....
 * tenzu 高呼:EE,你要保佑失足妇女啊
<iFvwm> 是啊。2012没了啊
<iFvwm> 只有11
<iFvwm> tenzu: 你明年去买500台iphone吧。
<iFvwm> 就这一年了
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你给钱
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 呵呵，回国有空来上海找我们玩
<iFvwm> 你不是有钱了嘛
<NINJAKING> solaris是免费的吗？
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 你负责三陪么?
<iFvwm> 疼猪在新国，邦了一个x女。有钱了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 陪吃饭，陪聊天，陪编程
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: 真的假的，我X
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 快介绍一个给我
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 不会编程啊,不过我想拜见一下主席家千斤
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 千斤啊。。。那就是五百公斤了
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 这大婶瞎说的.我要找了富婆,还不得一下买20个爱疯
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 此话不成立，你买20个iPhone干什么，做iPhone集群?
<iFvwm> 真穷疯了。有钱也不要买那么多手机嘛
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 自己用一个,剩下的让小弟拿着给我打电话
<iFvwm> 疼猪，说说你的女伴
<ghosTM55> tenzu: ......
<iFvwm> 为什么突然有钱了。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 没女伴,只有一个老婆
<iFvwm> 哦。上次回来，就是办理结婚吧
<iFvwm> 休了家里的，娶了外面的？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 屁,哥都结婚好多年了,不像你,一次娶20个,一年娶20次
<iFvwm> 额。突然面子薄了
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: -_-||||||||||||
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 乱说话了，不是。。
<NINJAKING> solaris是免费的吗？？？？？
<tenzu> 我犯了嗔戒,对神明不敬了
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: 对了，最近ubuntu china ed有什么动静没
<tenzu> iFvwm: 我对你是真心的
<iFvwm> 那边又不是佛教国家。
<iFvwm> 犯啥戒
<iFvwm> ghosTM55: 不清楚
<ghosTM55> if_else: o
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: o
<roylez> NINJAKING: 你用帽子５好了
<roylez> tenzu: 你神马意思？
<tenzu> roylez: ghost不是说我到了上海三陪么,我就说想顺便看看你家千斤
<roylez> tenzu: 我娃在湖北
<iFvwm> 这语意不对吧
<tenzu> roylez: 我想吃麻糖
<roylez> tenzu: ....麻糖有什么好吃的，粘牙的东西。
<roylez> iFvwm: perldoc perlcn看看
<tenzu> roylez: 吃了麻糖就能想起本科副班长的傲人身材
<roylez> tenzu: 嫁人了没？
<tenzu> roylez: master去了清华,她男人当时是phd
<roylez> tenzu: o...熟识的靓女都嫁人了吧
<tenzu> roylez: 我从幼儿园到现在,还真没有一个同学是公认的靓女
<roylez> tenzu: 我有
<tenzu> roylez: 求扣扣
<roylez> iFvwm: 有没有命令行的perl tutorial？
<roylez> tenzu: 没有...
<iFvwm> roylez: perldoc -f xxx 就知道。其他的不看。
<NINJAKING> roylez，要收费呀！ 我主要就是为装ORACLE11G
<iFvwm> roylez: 有一个chm版本的入门。
<iFvwm> 我改成html的。就这文档
<iFvwm> emailä½ 
<missing> iFvwm: 恭喜ee收编主席lol
<iFvwm> 嘛。别人自愿的。
<iFvwm> perl是正道
<iFvwm> googlegroup的摘要。不知道怎么回帖。
<Pwnna> 做了一个工具
<Pwnna> 在winexplorer下直接上传文件。
<Pwnna> http://thekks.net/1053
<Pwnna> 分享一下。
<missing> :-D
<iFvwm> Windows Explorer？那发这里干吗
<iFvwm> lin下启动一个ftpd。人人都是服务器了。
<roylez> NINJAKING: centos 5 == rhel 5
<roylez> iFvwm: 正鬼的道，perl是乱码道
<roylez> iFvwm: 现在谁都喜欢无码的
<iFvwm> 无码的。不好吧。
<iFvwm> 使用 M<Perl::Tidy>
<iFvwm> 的理由可以有很多，比如你接手了前同事的代码，而他的风格跟你相差甚远。或者你希望你的团队能保持一个风格，但是你又不想强迫队员去更改代码的编写习惯。
<iFvwm> nnnd gmail的密码又不记得了
<roylez> iFvwm: openssl.vim
<iFvwm> 这干吗。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 嘿嘿 谁叫你订digest
<roylez> iFvwm: 管理密码的
<iFvwm> 我准备开encfs。记录密码
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 谁说我订了那
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你刚才不是问 digest的如何回复么 你没订阅的话  怎么回复
<iFvwm> 是googlegroup
<jyf1987> google group也是个邮件列表阿
<jyf1987> 只不过有web 界面而已
<iFvwm> 每个邮件列表，都可能不同的。不能延伸
<iFvwm> 概念
<roylez> iFvwm: perl里面，有没有shelf，yaml之类的？内置的，不要跟我说cpan的
<iFvwm> roylez: 这啥
<roylez> iFvwm: 文本存数据结构的
<jyf1987> 额 你订阅成每封邮件单独给你发 就可以回复了
<jyf1987> roylez: pack
<jyf1987> 哈哈
<jyf1987> 万能pack
<iFvwm> 这目标大了。有模块。很多种。 roylez
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 我只订摘要。
<iFvwm> use Data::Dumper;
<iFvwm> use Storable;
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我以前只定摘要 就是因为不好回复 所以都订阅每封的那种了 gmail里弄个filter就行了 跟一个论坛分区一样  而且不用翻墙出去回复了
<iFvwm> use XML::Simple;
<iFvwm> use Cache::FileCache;
<iFvwm> 知道的就这些。试过的
<roylez> 都是嘛玩意阿...
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 额。
<jyf1987> roylez: 你上了他的当了
<iFvwm> use Storable;
<iFvwm>  store \%table, 'file';
<iFvwm> roylez: 不就是这样嘛
<iFvwm> 保存各种不同的结构
<jyf1987> iFvwm: web groups老墙 还是直接邮件好
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 不重要。有时候想回2句而已。订独立的，当心量大。
<iFvwm> web的要钻洞。是麻烦
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 有啥量  我每天上百封 有gmail里的filter控制 根本不需要那么麻烦
<iFvwm> 钻洞的，不记得密码。
<iFvwm> 你是妖怪啊
<iFvwm> 我一天1,2贴的，都是摘要
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我马上要开发一个 基于GAE的邮件应用 到时候拿来做可以写过滤规则的订阅 不错的
<iFvwm> 需要过滤的列表，都是妖怪才订的
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我是有那么多 又不是都看 gmail里可以选择所有未读 然后标记为已读的 你只需要看看你感兴趣的就好了
<jyf1987> 过滤还是不错的  比如我要过滤 首先是 DROP apple lenovo
<iFvwm> 。你看那么多，有啥用呢。。
<iFvwm> 。
<roylez> iFvwm: 哪种是能够让人读的？
<iFvwm> lenovo害你了
<iFvwm> 精华的，才值得看
<jyf1987> 掌握资讯嘛 有没有用看人了
<jyf1987> 我reader每天还有上千item呢
<iFvwm> 没资讯，一样的活
<iFvwm> rss不就够了
<iFvwm> 干吗list
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<roylez> jyf1987: pack不是人用的
<jyf1987> 这个是喜好问题 没啥为什么 那你怎么不问北方人为啥非要吃馒头
<jyf1987> roylez: 扯吧 pack不是很好么 你要存多复杂的？
<iFvwm> 比如，我不知道主席的女儿多重了，没见啥影响
<jyf1987> pack就跟正则一样 你熟悉了 就觉得很合理 额
<iFvwm> 啥pack哦。麻烦死的
<iFvwm> unpack那种？
<jyf1987> 那就dump呗
<iFvwm> dump就够
<roylez> jyf1987: 我只打算学点最普通的，能看懂别人的代码就好
<jyf1987> 这些个脚本都有 serialize 类的模块
<roylez> iFvwm: 文件人能够读的吗？
<jyf1987> roylez: 那祝你好运
<iFvwm> roylez: 带结构打印啊。这是perl强项
<iFvwm> 制表
<jyf1987> dump是机读的 目前看 就 php和lua的dump是人机都读起来友好的
<iFvwm> Perl 一般被称为“实用报表提取语言”（PracticalExtraction andReportLanguage）
<jyf1987> 哈哈 那是说他的正则嘛
<iFvwm> 不是正则
<iFvwm> 制表输出
<jyf1987> 就是 说他文本分析特别狠
<jyf1987> 这点我赞成
<micheal> 请问，vim中“+y在按+后，“是不是消失了？我总粘不上。
<roylez> iFvwm: storable的文档里面居然有一段标明“wizard only”，nnnnd，ＷＴＦ！！！
<iFvwm> 我才不看文档。只看示例。然后直接用
<jyf1987> roylez: 所以我说你是上了他的当了 你要主要是作为数据输出用 还是lua好 他一开始就是作为结构化配置产生的
<roylez> jyf1987: ruby的yaml也很简单，我只不过想试点perl....
<jyf1987> 当然 perl6看来也不错 就是还没得玩
<jyf1987> roylez: ruby用得好好的 为何要返回来用perl呢
<iFvwm> 结构化配置。nnnd 你看pl用hash处理多简单
<jyf1987> yaml用得我晕晕乎乎的 还是json比较快活 随便写
<roylez> jyf1987: 别人写的上几万行代码里面偶尔出点问题，懒得每次找人改
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 上万行的perl  再次祝你 Good Luck
<iFvwm> 几万行。不致于吧。pl适合个人小软件呢
<jyf1987> 嘿嘿 以前是有大规模perl嘛
<roylez> jyf1987: 几十个脚本，每个上千行
 * wzssyqa 神承认事实了
<jyf1987> roylez: 那也够狠了
<iFvwm> 傻了，才上万行的写
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 赶紧抓图 记录
<jyf1987> 好了 抓下来了 铁证如山
<iFvwm> pl多紧凑。通常py要多几倍的代码。
<iFvwm> 也记录
<iFvwm> lol
<micheal> 请问，vim中的“+y在按“再按+后，“是不是消失了？我总粘不上系统剪切板。
<jyf1987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82205   这是罪证 以后ee再说perl好 就拿这个来给他看
<roylez> micheal: "+yG
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/128685
<iFvwm> pl多好。
<iFvwm> 啥都能作。代码小巧。 :D
<Kandu> micheal: 用 gvim
<jyf1987> 也很易读 哼哼
<iFvwm> 是啊。有模块啊。帮助阅读别人代码的。
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 发论坛上
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你自己发去 我不怎么上论坛
<iFvwm> lol 不知道的，才亨亨
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 哦
<jyf1987> 反正事实是用的人越来越少了
<iFvwm> 嗯。精华了
<iFvwm> vb用的人也多
<jyf1987> 多个p
<jyf1987> 我说的是趋势
<iFvwm> 趋势算啥。c#的趋势，也比vb好。
<iFvwm> 被强迫的
<jyf1987> c#本来就不差嘛
<jyf1987> 只不过是微软搞的 想搞框架 弄兼容而已
<iFvwm> 还不差。开发者越来越傻。
<iFvwm> 用过codewarriors没。
<hujula> 每次启动自动打开一个文件夹，把这个文件夹删了他又提示没有找到该文件夹是怎么回事？
<iFvwm> 硬件编程都图形化的。
<iFvwm> 人就越来越傻的
<iFvwm> 冗余代码无数
<jyf1987> 速度快就行了 你一个用脚本语言的人喊什么冗余代码 真是笑死
<iFvwm> 脚本的底层，代码是固定了的。
<missing> 赞胸毛男
<missing> lol
<Kandu> 贊江胖子
<iFvwm> 速度怎么快，硬件上呢。
<hujula> 每次拔掉插头从电源状态到电池状态系统自动休眠怎么回事？
<iFvwm> 一个rtc，代码跑玩，一个周期就完了
<iFvwm> 在c上，跑一个printf scanf。冗余代码都想死的。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额
<micheal> Kandu: 如果vim不行，我在换gvim。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你是玩汇编的 出来谈下他的pl的冗余代码
<iFvwm> 谁玩汇编的 :D
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 狗屁 你的 脚本底层难道就没有 printf scanf了？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不懂 perl
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不懂没关系 关键是脚本语言都这一套
<jyf1987> 除非他用forth 额
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不懂腳本語言
<iFvwm> c的库，不都冗余了？
<jyf1987> 汇编呢
<iFvwm> lol
<jyf1987> 可比你pl好多了
<micheal> roylez: "+yG,不管用。效果仅是复制到结尾，没进系统的剪切板呀，？
<iFvwm> 好嘛。都一样
<jyf1987> 怎么一样了 根本不一样 额
<jyf1987> 上次还看人用汇编写了个posix 正则机 额
<Kandu> micheal: 一般的 vim 包，沒編譯進 x 支持，所以不支持剪貼板
<iFvwm> 你没搞过硬件的，不知道冗余是什么的。
<jyf1987> 你的perl regex engine 跟那个比不知道冗余多少倍
<Kandu> micheal: 你裝了 gvim 再用 vim 一般就 OK
<jyf1987> 你说的是冗余代码 nnd
<micheal> Kandu: 哦，我去试试。
<iFvwm> 圣诞，那天呢。
<iFvwm> nnnd
<missing> 25
<iFvwm> 现在都固定日期算的了？
<iFvwm> 不是按照那什么第2个星期的什么日子算了？
<missing> ee,你...圣诞从来都是12.25
<jyf1987> 额
<iFvwm> 额。历史上不是这样的。记得
<missing> 父亲 母亲 感恩节才是算星期的
<jyf1987> 那是复活节好不好
<jyf1987> 圣诞本来就固定的
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 只有近代美国的节日才第几个星期几，这样呢
<jyf1987> 只不过原先是异教徒的节日 额
<kiss_kill> 狗屁圣诞，都是jb骗钱
<missing> 额...你不花钱就是了
<iFvwm> 打倒你们这些洋鬼子。过洋节的
<kiss_kill> 同意
<missing> 应该是假洋鬼子
<kiss_kill> 我顶
<kiss_kill> 我要过纯洁
<iFvwm> 我老记得都是些第几个星期的星期几
<ofan> 剩蛋节有什么好过的?
 * wzssyqa 似乎二鬼子更好
<micheal>  好了，谢谢 Kandu。也谢谢 roylez。
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 啥叫二鬼子？
<iFvwm> 香蕉？夹生？那种说法？
<kingbo> 有谁知道automake 用哪个定义把变量输出到config.h中的
<iFvwm> kingbo: 找 lerosua 问
<kingbo> iFvwm: 好
<wzssyqa> kingbo: 就是定义宏呗？
<kingbo> wzssyqa: 是啊，找了半天也还是云里雾里的
<kingbo> 就是想从configure.ac中定义一个变量到config.h中
<wzssyqa> kingbo: AC_DEFINE(USE_LIBXML, 1, [Use LIBXML])  类似于这个样子
<wzssyqa> kingbo: 随便找个程序看看就知道了
<iFvwm> 香蕉企鹅。
<kingbo> 还有个AC_DEFINE_UNQUOTED，但是没成功，不知道这什么
<kingbo> 一直在看。。。。
<iFvwm> roylez: 看书去了？
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你准备跑哪里去呢
<flh> 请教：没有 *dm  的系统,能不能配置ssh的X登录?
<flh> 请教：没有 *dm  的系统,能不能配置ssh的X 转发?
<tenzu> 我还真没试过
<roylez> iFvwm: 吃饭去了
<roylez> iFvwm: subroutine不能在定义的时候显示接受哪些参数？？？？太bt了
<happyaron> roylez: 看把你纠结的，不如用C++
<roylez> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> roylez: 一个脚本语言纠结成这样。
<srdgame> 用lua號了
<srdgame> s/號/好/g
<roylez> srdgame: 用lua的话，能够改我们这边几万行的perl代码吗？
<happyaron> roylez:  用C++重新实现吧
<flh> muxueqz: 请教：没有 *dm  的系统,远程登录X的关键设置?
<happyaron> flh: 有X，X有twm
<flh> happyaron: 我看看
<roylez> happyaron: 作为一个高中生，你或许还有这么多时间。我老了，没这么多时间了
<kingbo> wzssyqa: 解决了，好象是版本的关系，AC_DEFINE(变量名,变量值,描述)，AC_DEFINE_UNQUOTED(变量名,变量值,描述)，三个参数都要全才行，不知道是不是使用之前有什么前缀没定义造成这样子的
<happyaron> roylez: 我也没这么多时间
<happyaron> roylez: 关键在于重写也不是我来写 :)
<kingbo> wzssyqa: configure.ac中不认$(valibale)?
<happyaron> kingbo: 那是makefile语法好不好
<iFvwm> roylez: 不定义，习惯不同。多点少点没关系
<roylez> iFvwm: 有没有 if __NAME__ == $0 这样的？
<kingbo> happyaron: 我觉得还好，就是要不太方便
<iFvwm> roylez: pl的精华就是嘛都不限制。这语法不明白
<roylez> iFvwm: ....
<happyaron> roylez: 还是不要纠结了。
<roylez> happyaron: 今天没事做，可以纠结一天
<happyaron> 祝你早日脱离苦海
<happyaron> roylez: 哦
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你没当过老板。老板不会让他随便改东西的
<roylez> happyaron: 明天继续happy　ruby　coding
<happyaron> iFvwm: 当然啦，在这里除了技术以外多半都是扯淡啦。
<iFvwm> 我们都是扯谈，就 roylez 在折腾
<iFvwm> 可怜的
<happyaron> 我还得写各种大学自荐信，也挺杯具。
<flh> happyaron: ?
<iFvwm> 网上有。抄就是
<happyaron> 前几天那个写到第二天四点
<happyaron> iFvwm: 那我不如不写了。。。
<iFvwm> 抄。正确的
<iFvwm> 无聊的东西啊。不值得写
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 去围观 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i82206
<happyaron> iFvwm: 自主招生名额啦。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 看见了，哈哈
<iFvwm> 额。现在都自主？只有几个利益集团才自主吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这个得发论坛，pastebin过几天就清空了。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 北约华约
<iFvwm> 那是
<happyaron> 校荐只荐一个学校，别的都自己申请。
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 利益集团也需要鼓掌的
<iFvwm> 人长得帅，才好些。 happyaron lol
<happyaron> iFvwm: 。。。
<iFvwm> 太丑的，只能去新加坡。 :D
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<happyaron> tenzu: ^
<iFvwm> lol
 * wzssyqa 悲剧，啊疼不在
<iFvwm> 疼猪在那边傍了大款妹。没空理你。 wzssyqa
<iFvwm> 有 google 地图坐标，在别墅区呢。
<missing> iFvwm: 赞,狗仔做得专业
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 要不要给老版本gtk啥的出一个稳定版ofetion/
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 啥意思？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 现在老的能用的就到1.7
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 老到啥程度？
<iFvwm> missing: 他自爆的
<jyf1987> 额 疼猪做啥的？
<missing> iFvwm: 啊...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 出个要求gtk版本低的，没啥bug的ofetion
<jyf1987> 会脱衣舞不
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 8.04那水平吧。
<missing> tenzu: 介绍几个大款坡婆给我啊
<jyf1987> happyaron: 出个 qt的吧 静态编译
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我是说，为啥那编译不过呢？
<jyf1987> 象opera那样的不错
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没学明白咋qt开发
<iFvwm> happyaron: 出一个静态版本的cli不就够了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 问题出在哪了？解决问题啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: gtk要求高
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那就学呗
<happyaron> iFvwm: 需要gtk
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没入门
<iFvwm> 静态了啊。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那就开始学习 争取入门
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那天看了例子，但是折腾不明白
<iFvwm> 找斗篷打包
<happyaron> iFvwm: 那得多大啊。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我折腾一天了，没看出任何门路
<jyf1987> 不是说 qt更接近web的那种模式么
<iFvwm> 你管他的。别人说不定喜欢。绿色cli
<jyf1987> cli肯定好多喜好的
<jyf1987> 最好做成 freetalk那样 可以配脚本开发的就好了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 按个按钮，弹出个对话框写hello world都没折腾出来。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> 赶紧学
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 等我有空弄个8.04看看吧
<happyaron> 问题是没入门，啥也不明白。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这个不着急，就是个提议，哈哈
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你会不，教教我咋个开发法。用啥工具都没正明白。
<happyaron> 没整明白
<iFvwm> 斗篷那破机器。里面少了20G。你提供个盘给他。他啥都帮你搞定了。 happyaron
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 谁还在用老版本，让给说说在哪编译失败啊
<jyf1987> happyaron: 让斗篷教  我不喜欢 qt/gtk 任何一种
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我ppa里有buildlog
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<happyaron> iFvwm: 我一共就20G
<iFvwm> 那正好换硬盘
<iFvwm> 旧的给他
<happyaron> iFvwm: 你给我快递过来一个新的，我就把这个给他
<iFvwm> 我不会拆本本
<iFvwm> lol
<happyaron> iFvwm: 我教你
<iFvwm> 要不，80G的给你
<happyaron> iFvwm: 快递过来吧 :D
<iFvwm> nnnd 穷疯了。 80G的也笑成这样。
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 80g ssd?
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我也在想这个问题。
<iFvwm> 破马。死家伙。机器最好了
<palomino|working> 有人给我80gssd我也会笑的
<iFvwm> 。
<jyf1987> 破落有ssd的了？
<palomino|working> 上礼拜买了个60g的。。
<jyf1987> 多少钞
<palomino|working> 900多
<iFvwm> 额。
<happyaron> 我这破硬盘，谁有闲的赞助一个正好，哈哈。
<iFvwm> 假sd?
<jyf1987> 60g那不就是相当于老笔记本的硬盘么 没事买那个干嘛
<jyf1987> 拿来炫耀？
<palomino|working> 装系统呗
<iFvwm> 咋这么便宜了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不是，ssd上感觉真不一样
<iFvwm> 装b吧
<jyf1987> 扯蛋吧 就读快而已
<happyaron> jyf1987: 例如说ooo吧，ssd上一瞬间就打开了。
<palomino|working> 写也快 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> 但是能比内存快么 系统用还不如用内存抗
<iFvwm> 要快，还不如rom
<palomino|working> 那显然不能 , jyf1987
<happyaron> palomino|working: 写入快啥，就是小文件快
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 但是提升不明显
<iFvwm> 学街机的
<palomino|working> 写入200多M/s , happyaron
<ofan> ssd做系统盘很快
<happyaron> palomino|working: 瞬间？
<palomino|working> 持续写 , happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 呃。
<iFvwm> 坏得更快？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 啥时候这么快了。
<palomino|working> 还有pcie的ssd , happyaron
<ofan> 放游戏跑的也很快..
<palomino|working> 读写上G , happyaron
<ofan> 尤其是加载
<palomino|working> 不过贵的不得了.. , happyaron
<jyf1987> 写哪里有上G
<jyf1987> 胡说吧
<palomino|working> 有阿
<jyf1987> 我要看数据
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那个是autoconfig里边硬写的，你试试去掉呢
<ofan> 有btrfs 不怕坏的快
<iFvwm> 啥贵了。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 寿命是不咋地，而且说是用得越久速度越慢。
<wzssyqa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=310595
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 几万行。不至于吧。pl 适合个人小软件呢 -- 这不是我说的
<roylez> iFvwm: 有没有直接输出数据结构的，比如vector直接输出成　( a, b, )...
<iFvwm> 金士顿 64G SSD 固态硬盘 SNV425/S2/64GB 特价促销
<iFvwm> 如实描述
<iFvwm> 七天退换
<iFvwm> 正品保障
<iFvwm> 最近成交41笔
<iFvwm> 上海
<^k^> iFvwm:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<palomino|working> 金士顿的不行
<happyaron> ofan: 也不会好太多。
<pocoyo> palomino|working: 多贵？
<palomino|working> PhotoFast近日发布了一款读写速度异常惊人的SSD——PowerDrive LSI PCIe。
<palomino|working> 　　该SSD尺寸为235*158*45mm，重量约1100g；采用PCI-Express 2.0 x8接口，搭载512MB DDRII缓存，使用MLC闪存芯片。该SSD独到之处是集成了频率高达800MHz的LSISAS2108 ROC（RAID-on-Chip）PowerPC核心，其读写速度可达到惊人的1400MB/s和1500MB/s。
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你出数据来看
<ofan> 能达到上G
<palomino|working> 这个价格我不知道 , pocoyo
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 或者用最新cmake的
<palomino|working> 有个别的公司的 , pocoyo
<palomino|working> 几千没劲 , pocoyo
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 拿你真机测试
<ofan> 有一牛人24快SSD组ｒａｉｄ　
<palomino|working> 美金* , pocoyo
<palomino|working> 我哪买得起 , jyf1987
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那你那个就是扯
<roylez> iFvwm: ...?
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 好样的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 等我试试。
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: ？
<palomino|working> 不止一个上G的 , jyf1987
<happyaron> ofan: 买得起么？
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzcyNDM1NjA=.html
<iFvwm> INTEL SSD【实体店-彩盒热卖上百件】X25-M 120G2 34NM 固态硬盘
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 我只看真机 我上了太多宣传的当了 nnd
<palomino|working> http://memory.it168.com/a2010/1115/1126/000001126032.shtml
<palomino|working> 有测试
<ofan> happyaron: 发烧~~
<palomino|working> 实测比标称还高
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那些都要其他硬件配合吧
<happyaron> ofan: 那花点零钱给我买个硬盘吧。。。我这还ATA呢。。。
<palomino|working> 有pcie插槽就行阿 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 不过不能当系统盘 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那你的900那个呢
<palomino|working> 我那个差远了 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 这个无所谓
<ofan> happyaron: 又不是我搞的,我也想要...
<jyf1987> 拿来当 /usr
<jyf1987> 和 /home
<iFvwm> palomino|working: nnnd 没看到 200M/s 写的。你给一个看
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<jyf1987> 持续写入速度1500MB/s   这个持续写入 实际使用 哪里有那么多持续写入的 都是跳跃的
<jyf1987> 除非你搞个ramfs 隔一阵把内存dump到ssd上
<palomino|working> http://img8.zol.com.cn/bbs/upload/9143/9142110_0500.jpg , jyf1987
<iFvwm> 电影
<palomino|working> 我的是下面那个
<happyaron> 用有人折腾这个么？ http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-646289.html
<palomino|working> http://img8.zol.com.cn/bbs/upload/9143/9142099_0500.jpg
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 烂 有上 500m的时候 价格掉下来就通知我
<iFvwm> 不太信
<iFvwm> 峰值而已吧
<palomino|working> 持续写
<palomino|working> 128k的块
<jyf1987> happyaron: 呵呵 这个 你可以看小发行版
<palomino|working> 4k时就还剩50M了
<iFvwm> 你测试，给图
<jyf1987> happyaron: puppy linux和 tinycore好像都用到了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 尤其是 puppylinux 肯定用到了
<palomino|working> 这个测试多了去了 , if_else
<palomino|working> 这个测试多了去了 , iFvwm
<ofan> happyaron: 貌似看过,就是压缩磁盘吧
<happyaron> ofan: 对
<palomino|working> http://club.360buy.com/bbsDetail/280695_e31095a9-d925-494f-be59-6ee09f613b08_1.html , iFvwm
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我是说平时谁折腾这个了。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 以前我平时折腾 现在不用puppy了 额
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我这里瓶颈就是硬盘了，所以在不断想办法减少I/O
<jyf1987> happyaron: 加内存
<palomino|working> ramdisk吧 , happyaron
<jyf1987> 内存是王道 其他都浮云
<happyaron> jyf1987: palomino|working 有那钱我就买块硬盘了。
<palomino|working> -_-
<jyf1987> happyaron: 扯吧 内存才多少钱2G的200多而已
<palomino|working> 100多了 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> ddr3的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 200也够买个200G硬盘了吧
<happyaron> palomino|working: 主板只能用ddr2
<palomino|working> 汗。。
<ofan> 整他128G内存,全仍里面,再搞个ups
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<palomino|working> 那nb了
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 怎么100多了 190多么
<iFvwm> ofan: 又说傻话了
<palomino|working> 150 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> happyaron: 速度不行阿
<happyaron> ofan: 拿钱我整，顺便换呃服务器主板和cpu
<palomino|working> 前几天公司刚买的 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 额 什么牌和频率
<palomino|working> 不过别发生我以前公司的惨剧就好，有人把ups和电脑之间的线踢了。。。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我的瓶颈在硬盘，好不好。。。
<ofan> 夸张了点.. 意会即可...
<palomino|working> 1333的 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 牌子忘了。。 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> happyaron: 死不了人 内存大点 都在内存里操作 就冷启动慢而已
<happyaron> jyf1987: 内存又不能装系统。
<palomino|working> http://www.360buy.com/product/265646.html , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 莫非是南亚易胜
<iFvwm> 死破马。天天炫耀机器的。 happyaron 踢了他
<palomino|working> 金士顿的 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 南亚的更便宜 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> 额 山东的
<palomino|working> -_- , iFvwm
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 怎么这才几个月 内存跌这么多
<palomino|working> 不知。。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 马上打仗了。内存又会彪升了
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 我的硬盘啊。
<iFvwm> cfy: 额
<palomino|working> ...还有个金士刚才129.......
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 一打仗 什么都彪
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么把内置搜索的时间变长？我都没有打完字。它就结束了。。。。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你不踢，会有巨大的心理阴影的。
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你显卡砂样的
<happyaron> 。。。
<palomino|working> 580 , jyf1987
<cfy> 额。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 你连续打就是
<cfy> 我装php干啥。。。
<iFvwm> 时间不知道。没想过
<cfy> iFvwm: ..我打中文阿。 。。。
<palomino|working> 家里580 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 公司么...
<palomino|working> video[nVidia Corporation GT200b [GeForce GTX 295] @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge]
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那算什么好机器
<jyf1987> 我要看好机器的
<jyf1987> 是不是 tesla 额
<happyaron> palomino|working: 把硬盘拆了给我快递过来吧。
<palomino|working> fermi , jyf1987
<palomino|working> -_- , happyaron
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 还不是差不多
<happyaron> palomino|working: 顺便把以前淘汰的ddr2弄两条
<palomino|working> 没有淘汰的，内存我还不够用呢。。
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 那就拆硬盘。
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 硬盘也不够用的
<palomino|working> 不过可能有闲置的120G
<palomino|working> 我回家找找
<iFvwm> 啥诈骗的公司，需要这么多的内存。
<palomino|working> ....写代码用阿
<iFvwm> 那也够搞的了
<jyf1987> 搞生物的 额
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你写几顿代码啊。。。
<happyaron> 几吨
<iFvwm> 按照公顷算的。 happyaron
<palomino|working> .......
<iFvwm> 不是重量
<happyaron> iFvwm: ...
 * palomino|working 站在ee脸上眺望远方
<iFvwm> 气急败坏的破马。。
<palomino|working> :D
<palomino|working> 踩着巨人的肩膀嘛
<iFvwm> 反正是骗人的公司。 happyaron 不适合我们的。是不。
<palomino|working> =_=
 * palomino|working 刷饭盒去..
<tenzu> 站在ee脸上眺望远方...
<happyaron> ...
<iFvwm> 我睡觉去了。 哈皮继续。
<happyaron> palomino|working: tenzu 你俩给我留个位置，我也上去看看。
<tenzu> happyaron: 放心,有的是地方
 * jyf1987 站在ee的脸上，憋了很久
<bens> 各位好,我想问个问题
<pocoyo> bens: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<bens> 我gvim把语法高亮了,但是ctrl+x 不能用了
 * wzssyqa ee脸皮真结识
<wzssyqa> 结实
<bens> 你们说这是为什么呢?
<bens> 有人了解吗?
<bens> gvim的x模式进不去,我没办法代码补全了
<jyf1987> 星岛环球网消息：韩国军方表示，韩军将于今日下午1点以后在延坪岛海上进行射击演习。
<jyf1987> 期待双棒大战
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 千万别
<jyf1987> 双棒大战黄海
<bens> 晕,没人可以解决吗?
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 否则一堆北棒要涌过来了
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 也不是什么坏事呢
<wzssyqa> 还得管饭
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 得管饭啊
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 又不要你管 你的钱反正都收上去了
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 如果堆满我住的地方呢？
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 打打炮还可以
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 那你不就可以当大少爷了 随便搞点饭雇佣一票棒子给你当打手
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 每天早上起来很威风的带一票人上街调戏良家
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 啥。你支持棒子打炮。 额。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 要堆也是先来我这儿。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你那还远。。。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你哪里
<happyaron> iFvwm: 吉林省
<happyaron> iFvwm: 接壤啊。
<iFvwm> 冷
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 打炮没啥大不了的，他又不敢冲这
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 我有个同学是 丹东的 长得很象金太子
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 我是说，注意用词。
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<jyf1987> 我们都叫那人太子
<iFvwm> roylez: 有人诬蔑你儿子了
<wzssyqa> 我记得南棒子前几天嚷，要几年内同意
<wzssyqa> 统一
<jyf1987> 阿 对了 你们谁可以搞到 freescale那个展示用的 智能本？ 我想买一个
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 棒子是什麼？
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 每个国家都有一戳人 很正常 中国不也好多天成天要核平东京么
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 是他们那个2b总统说的，好像
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你确认了么？ 以前有好多棒子的新闻 最后发现都是中国人伪造的
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 不过南棒子的确挺二的，又打不过，还在边境上搞军演
<wzssyqa> 那不找揍么
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 不是联合演习么 额
<roylez> iFvwm: wide character in print ...
<coolfire> 看了一会的 英语 蛋疼
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 那次挨揍，是他自己啊
<jyf1987> 再说了 你怎么知道他打不过 说不定他们和你的担心一样呢 担心统一了要喂饭 额
<noahbentusi> 话说北棒子 有多强. 不过一堆 旧铁块......
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 还有朝鲜战争中的金城战役
<jyf1987> 打仗这东西 不是吹牛屄的  真打起来才行
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 那都陈年旧账了
<wzssyqa> noahbentusi: 即使木棒也比打不准的枪有用
<coolfire> 神马都是浮云 还好战场见真张
<wzssyqa> 南棒放的那几炮偏成啥样了
<noahbentusi> 这倒是.
<wzssyqa> noahbentusi: 话说当年北洋水师也很强，结果呢
<jyf1987> 总之打起来才行 我就要看他们打
<coolfire> 一激动 跑偏了
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 北洋和日本的差距不是如今双棒的那种差距
<roylez> iFvwm: nnnd，问点正经的你就消失
<jyf1987> 北棒子武器级别差好多阿 除了有点脏蛋
<noahbentusi> 至少 有米军在后面撑着. 打起来, 还是北棒子 吃亏得多.
<jyf1987> 恩 土共不会再去了
<wzssyqa> noahbentusi: 南棒不一定敢打啊
<jyf1987> 领导人家属都在美国人手里捏着呢
<wzssyqa> 就那堆大炮。。。。
<coolfire> 打起来 才爽呢
<jyf1987> 打起来 可以跟体彩一样 每日竞猜
<wzssyqa> coolfire: 打起来不好，棒子太恶心了
<jyf1987> 我来做庄 堵伤亡数
<coolfire> 灭了棒子 我很期待
<noahbentusi> 我怀疑, 要开枪 北棒 会开第一枪. 南棒只说是自己演习.
<wzssyqa> coolfire: 千万不能让棒子统一，否则比日本还可怕
<onshoestring> 打仗老百姓是炮恢
<noahbentusi> 打起来的话, 亚洲股市 就没法看了.
<wzssyqa> noahbentusi: 不一定啊
<noahbentusi> 还没怎么着呢. 今天就崩成这样了.
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 怕啥 棒子一统一 肯定膨胀 对中日都不友好 正好可以修补下中日关系
<wzssyqa> noahbentusi: 战火又不会蔓延
<coolfire> 如果搞沉美国几艘航母就爽了
<jyf1987> 棒子打起来 内存要涨价
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 要来抢地盘不麻烦了
<onshoestring> 所谓兴百姓苦，亡百姓苦
<jyf1987> 额 手机应该也要涨 三星出了好多arm
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你想得太简单了
<jyf1987> 反正要是打起来 我赶紧屯内存
<noahbentusi> 这个和战火 不蔓延有时候 并没有关系. 关键看打没打. 一打 肯定就要受牵连.
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 不要低估疯子的胆量
<wzssyqa> noahbentusi: 说不定受战火刺激，涨了呢
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 那不是更好么 中国历代王朝一征辽东 就崩溃 哈哈
<coolfire> 打起来 肯定会有影响的
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 问题是，辽东也丢了啊
<noahbentusi> 这回 中国 应该只会在旁边 喊, 别打啦 别打啦.
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 说得就是北棒
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 他要来要辽西呢
<coolfire> 和平太久了 没了 血性了  都怕了
<jyf1987> 中国应该和美国都搞武器赞助 让双棒互相拼
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 我觉得也是
<onshoestring> 崩溃就好了？当官的贪污了多少钱，子女夫人都在国外 只有百姓倒霉
<noahbentusi> 其实 尚武 未必就那么好. 死人呐. 好好把自己生活过好 比什么不强.
<wzssyqa> 美国应该不会帮南棒统一
<jyf1987> 还应该发行战争彩票 额 这是我坚持的 一定要每天开奖
<wzssyqa> 天朝也应该不会支持北棒统一
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 为什么不？ 他帮棒子崛起 棒子肯定跟中日搞不好 还不是要靠美国
<coolfire> 没了血性 迟早 是悲剧的
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 多恐怖啊
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 他不怕这个疯子再搞个珍珠港？
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你怕啥
<coolfire> 现在不好偷袭了
<coolfire> 科技发达了
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 我比较赞成他们这么干
<jyf1987> world war III
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 在这么干之前先搞东北。。。
<coolfire> 我觉读 偷袭 白宫或者五角大楼好点
<coolfire> :-)
<wzssyqa> 我可不想当亡国奴
<wzssyqa> 还是棒子的
<noahbentusi> 有血性 != 好战.
<jyf1987> 不过话说他干嘛要打仗？ 现在他企业已经攻进来了 吃饱了撑着要靠战争
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你给土共当 也是2等公民
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 咋也比日本鬼子和棒子强
<coolfire> 血性 不=好站 但是 至少 不能 让 欺负吧
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 都差不多 不是啥好东西
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 西洋鬼子或许有点不一样
<jyf1987> 我还是等着国军北定
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 不要低估疯子
<jyf1987> 国军第三次北伐
<coolfire> 出兵38线 嘎嘎
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 第三次？
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 关键是你也得看他的战争实力
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 是阿 北伐有两次阿
<noahbentusi> coolfire, 北棒被打. 咱们 受什么欺负.
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 也是，一个从古至今没有独立过的国家也还没啥好说的
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 美国不也才独立了300年么 额 你这历史怎么学的 没意思 不跟你们说了
<coolfire> 他们你打起来了 万一来个 误射 就悲剧了
<noahbentusi> 第一北伐, 打袁世凯? 第二次北伐, 打 张作霖?
<noahbentusi> 中古、近古中国朝代, 有哪朝 超过300年了?
<coolfire> 清朝
<jyf1987> 古代有
<jyf1987> 三代都超过500年了
<noahbentusi> 1636年 –1912年.   嗯, 差不多?
<never_mind> hi all
<^k^> never_mind, 好  13:21 
<coolfire> 不要 说鸟语 我看了一上午了 蛋疼
<jyf1987> 两汉也超过300年了 当然如果你把他看成两个朝代就没有
<noahbentusi> 276年, 差个二十几年...
<void1> 古代也没有超过300年的
<void1> 两汉当然是两个朝代
<void1> 也就明清接近点300年
<coolfire> 一个 朝代后面几十年都是 在战火种度过的
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 你是高中生？
<noahbentusi> 所以, 美国 气数 还是很厉害的...
<wzssyqa> Kandu: n年前是
<noahbentusi> 300年还不衰...
<coolfire> 大学都毕业了 还高中...悲剧
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 唔
<jyf1987> void1: 你去看周的年数
<coolfire> 古时候 和现在 其实不能比的
<noahbentusi> 周 虽然 长, 但真正当老大的年份 并完全是.
<noahbentusi> 并不完全是
<jyf1987> 夏商周都超300了
<coolfire> 你们 几个os 只有ubuntu 的有没?
<palomino|working> ? , coolfire
<lkk-> 古代有核弹吗,现在打仗,都是核弹搞定的.
<coolfire> 古代有鸡蛋
<jyf1987> lkk-: 古代都是屠城的 额
<jyf1987> 古代比现代血腥
<coolfire> 随时来个 活埋。。
<jyf1987> 那叫坑杀
<jyf1987> 典型的 秦赵长平就坑了40万
<never_mind> 据说韩朝打起来了？
<jyf1987> 后来项羽又坑了秦兵几十万
<never_mind> 刚刚的事儿
<jyf1987> 怎么打了？新闻呢
<noahbentusi> 那帮人也真地老老实实让人家坑.
<lkk-> 或者经济侵略, 大量收购原油,矿,原材料, 不花钱的收购方法. 或收购完马上货币贬值.
<never_mind> jyf1987:新闻有那么快么？
<iFvwm> roylez: 那是字节流和utf8。内部都是utf8。输入输出就是直接流。可以__utf8_on__(xxx)再输出。或者 encode("utf8",$_)
<noahbentusi> 打没打起来, 盯着cnn首页就知道了.
<thomasxie> 现代杀人不见血
<jyf1987> never_mind: 为什么不能 ？ 用twitter
<thomasxie> 比如三鹿阿,比鸡蛋牛多了
<void1> South Korea Prepares for Military Drill as Tensions Rise
<onshoestring> noahbentusi 坑有什么办法 不老实有办法治的 波兰军官不是被杀 一样的
<jyf1987> 能坑个1kw就牛屄了
<never_mind> jyf1987:我想加入linux开源开发项目，给个链接呗》？
<jyf1987> 问哈皮
<noahbentusi> 波兰 真惨, 整个 一代精英 团灭了.
<never_mind> jyf1987:哈皮是谁？
<jyf1987> 哈皮跟他说
<ofan> never_mind: happyaron
<never_mind> ofan:哦
<never_mind> happyaron:请问我想加入linux开源项目开发，有链接么？我想去看看
<lkk->  http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/index.zh-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian 新维护人员手册
<jyf1987> lkk-: 现在有可以走GAE短信通知的机制了
<lkk-> jyf1987: 如何?
<jyf1987> lkk-: 那你 那个天气预报的不就
<never_mind> jyf1987:lkk给的链接是么？
<jyf1987> never_mind: 不是有标题么 debian新人的
<never_mind> jyf1987:哦，多谢
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  13:56 
<kiss_kill> .t taizhou
<kiss_kill> t taizhou
<wzssyqa> 北棒萎了？
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 为啥？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 不知道呢
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 不知道 哪说的？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 或许真怕航空母舰？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 网易
<chendy> 军演而已，打几炮表达一下不满嘛。不会擦枪走火滴。
<chinaman> ÖÐÎĵÄƵµÀºÃÉÙ°¡£¿£¿£¿
<^k^> chinaman:say 中文的频道好少啊？？？ in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Colin-shzsc> 我还以为我的编码错了呢……
<chinaman> ¸Ä³Éutf-8ÁË£¬ÏÖÔÚÓÐÎÊÌâÂð
<^k^> chinaman:say 改成utf-8了，现在有问题吗 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Colin-shzsc> 话说如果现在还执着于地区性的编码个人觉得也有点out了吧
<kiss_kill> 怎么用K的？
<kiss_kill> 我忘记了
<Colin-shzsc> chinaman: 你依然不是UTF-8
<kiss_kill> .help
<kiss_kill> help
<kiss_kill> ^k^: help
<kiss_kill> a kiss_kill
<kiss_kill> 'a kiss_kill
<kiss_kill> 现在K的查天气的功能是不是去掉了？
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 有没有perl版本的，google 音乐下载器？
<iFvwm> cfy: 搜索歌名，选择，下载？
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯。差不多。
<chinaman> 在测试看看成不成
<chinaman> 呵呵，不提示编码问题了
<kiss_kill> 改成utf－8就行了  蛋定
<Colin-shzsc> chinaman: 已经正常
<cfy> iFvwm: 有没有？
<chinaman> 已经很久没用irc了，用习惯了qq，换成irc挺新鲜，嗨嗨~~~
<Colin-shzsc> 已经一段时间不用扣扣了
<iFvwm> cfy: 现成的不知道。我都是看准了，才下载的。
<cfy> iFvwm: ?
<iFvwm> 歌词的就有
<cfy> iFvwm: 手动下载么。
<iFvwm> 是啊。
<cfy> iFvwm: py写的有个不错。。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 要不写个吧。。。
<iFvwm> 那要解析，选择啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 解析方便的。py那里看下就好了。。。。
<iFvwm> 也不知道哪个好
<iFvwm> 我不需要
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。算了。我看看要么写个简单的。方便的。和115那个差不多好了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 你用py的脚本会不会觉得不爽？
<iFvwm> cfy: 如果没一个警告出来。我就用用。
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦？你说py的？
<cfy> iFvwm: 算了。。。我还是面对现实好咯。emerge都是perl写的。。。
<happyaron> cfy: emerge是pl？不对吧。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 难道你准备试试Py
<cfy> happyaron: 肯定的
<cfy> iFvwm: 没有。我只是每次都很纠结。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 你为啥不自己看看呢？
<happyaron> cfy: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux Documentation -- A Portage Introduction
<happyaron> Portage is completely written in Python and Bash and therefore fully visible to the users as both are scripting languages.
<cfy> happyaron: ?
<cfy> happyaron: emerge是py的。
<happyaron> 14:46 < cfy> iFvwm: 算了。。。我还是面对现实好咯。emerge都是perl写的。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。 还有bash阿。这个倒是没注意到。
<cfy> happyaron: 打错了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 你刚才说是pl写的。
<happyaron> 哦。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你看我那语气
<cfy> 囧
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> happyaron: 又加上看错。。。囧了。。。
<ofan> py++
<cfy> happyaron: iFvwm 抱着学习态度尽量用pl.不过用py也不要纠结。嗯。就这样。
<iFvwm> 支持 cfy 和 happyaron 掐架。
<cfy> iFvwm: ...。我打错了嘛。。。
<cfy> bad ee.......
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 截图
<iFvwm> ofan: 烂得死的 ibus。才有人在骂
<ofan> 观众表示不够精彩...
<happyaron> iFvwm: fcitx
<ofan> iFvwm: 已经不用ibus了
<iFvwm> 支持掐架
<noahbentusi> 呃...perl代码太tmd难读了.  python多好..
<iFvwm> ofan: 那为啥不坚持下。py的哦。 lol
<cfy> noahbentusi: 还好吧。不过这样对我来说挺好，比如看py代码。XD
<iFvwm> noahbentusi: 去玩vb去吧
<tenzu> iFvwm: ibus挺好啊
<happyaron> noahbentusi: 神会用雷劈你。
 * cfy 陪同学修电脑去。。。。
<happyaron> tenzu: fcitx-sunpinyin 值得一试
<tenzu> 女同学?
<noahbentusi> 呃, 都是perl阵营的?
<iFvwm> tenzu: 你异类。。。喜欢ibus的，都是。。
<ofan> iFvwm: 我觉得ibus是核心的问题,不是py的问题
<iFvwm> 还不是
<iFvwm> 读词库的时候，解析的时候
<iFvwm> 卡死
<tenzu> happyaron: 我前两天升级完,fcitx用不了了,又换了ibus-sunpinyin
<tenzu> iFvwm: 我更希望用fcitx,不过老是出问题
<Decate> happyaron: fcitx升级后需要另装非拼音类输入法的码表。
<iFvwm> tenzu: scim
<happyaron> Decate: 然后呢？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 那个不是已经死了么
<happyaron> Decate: 不就是一个包么
<Decate> happyaron: 再安装上就可以了，
<soiamso> iFvwm: 我觉的是回写磁盘的问题比较突出，不是异步的
<happyaron> tenzu: 呃，你用PPA？
<ofan> 跟作者也有关系
<iFvwm> tenzu: 你咋 fcitx都有问题呢
<tenzu> happyaron: yaourt装的4.0
<Decate> happyaron: 需要另装了，和fcitx不是同一个包。
<happyaron> arch不了解
<tenzu> iFvwm: 我也不想啊
<happyaron> Decate: 你用啥发行版？
<iFvwm> soiamso: 深入分析啊。那没空。
<Colin-shzsc> 麻烦看看新的fcitx-sunpinyin究竟能不能正常切换双拼方案
<iFvwm> 我用scim多年。 tenzu 你来不。
<Decate> happyaron: fcitx 4.0.1 ubuntu10.10我才刚开始用linux半年。
<Colin-shzsc> 我咋整都还是自然码的方案
<happyaron> Decate: 哦，那我知道你的情况。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 有类似'share the same input method in all program'的功能么?
<iFvwm> 当然有
<johann> 在ubuntu中怎样挂载redhat里的nfs？
<iFvwm> 只是是中文的。
<tenzu> 以前怎么没见?
<iFvwm> 怎么可能
<soiamso> iFvwm: 没有深入分析，只是有大量磁盘I/O的时候，ibus 就不动了，
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 用4.0.1
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: sunpinyin 0.2.1
<happyaron> configtool 0.2.0
<iFvwm> soiamso: 额。反正我试过几次。没精力去测试了。直接丢弃。
<iFvwm> 输入法最重要的是快。
<soiamso> iFvwm: 可能作者的机器的硬盘比较快吧
<iFvwm> 。。
<palomino|working> 大量磁盘io时我整个桌面都慢。。。
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 我就是4.0.1遇到的问题
<palomino|working> 连鼠标都卡。。
<lkk-> palomino|working: 不是双核吗?
<palomino|working> 是双核阿
<iFvwm> 破马，赶紧辞职。
<palomino|working> 但不知道为啥
<soiamso> palomino|working: 可能你的机器的ram比较少，1G以下吧
<happyaron> palomino|working: 三腿龙？
<palomino|working> 4g , soiamso
<palomino|working> 不是 , happyaron
<iFvwm> 这样烂的公司，搞啥搞
<palomino|working> 家里超到3.6的e3200 , happyaron
<lkk-> palomino|working: 开的进程太多了吧
<palomino|working> 没几个。。不过chromium经常吃掉了1G多内存
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拆了给我寄过来。
<soiamso> palomino|working: xfs 也没有遇到你说卡的情况，可以等tty based 性能补丁
<palomino|working> 我也是xfs , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: sataII ?
<johann> 在ubuntu中怎样挂载redhat里的nfs？
<iFvwm> lkk-: 他那机器，是跑上层java的。别说了
<palomino|working> 是 , soiamso
<palomino|working> 家里基本没啥java的 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 连终端都是java的。
<soiamso> palomino|working: 难道你/ 用了xfs ?
<iFvwm> 破马就是java家族的
<palomino|working> 是... , soiamso
<lkk-> palomino|working: 　DMA原理：DMA 是所有现代电脑的重要特色，他允许不同速度的硬件装置来沟通，而不需要依于 CPU 的大量 中断 负载。
<iFvwm> lkk-: nnnnd 这啥时代的哦。。。
<lkk-> ...
<palomino|working> lol
<iFvwm> DMA. Z80上就有。还现代。。
<palomino|working> z80的汇编我忘光拉 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> lol
<soiamso> palomino|working: 我在home 与 非 / 的地方用xfs, 但是从 ntfs 移动到xfs 肯定是卡，ntfs 驱动问题。 xfs -> xfs 基本是不卡的
<palomino|working> er... , soiamso
<palomino|working> 我没有ntfs的 , soiamso
<happyaron> palomino|working: 笨啊。。。/ 用xfs
<palomino|working> .... , happyaron
<palomino|working> 等我仔细看看
<soiamso> palomino|working: fat -> xfs 也不会这样啊
<happyaron> palomino|working: /用ext4吧
<palomino|working> 不是xfs就是reiser..
<palomino|working> 等我看一眼。。
<iFvwm> ext4+reisefs吧
<palomino|working> reiser mount的时候比较慢阿 , iFvwm
<soiamso> palomino|working: 你要看看是从什么移动到xfs, 肯能两个分区的buffer 的大小不一样？
<palomino|working> 肯定是xfs->xfs , soiamso
<happyaron> reisefs已经不行了，和ext4差不少。
<iFvwm> 当年以为reiserfs掉电不会出问题。home用了。 nnnnnd
<palomino|working> ......
<soiamso> palomino|working: 不会啊，我的大片都在xfs 上，移动的时候桌面也不卡
<palomino|working> ...../是ext4
<palomino|working> 我记错了- -
<palomino|working> home是xfs
<happyaron> palomino|working: 挂载选项？
<palomino|working> rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<happyaron> palomino|working: 加上noatime
<soiamso> palomino|working: 结构一样啊，我在1G ram 的 hp amd 机器上也不卡
<palomino|working> xfs的是 rw,relatime,logbufs=8
<palomino|working> 回头试试 , happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 还有data=writeback
<soiamso> palomino|working: defaults
<palomino|working> ext4? , happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 对
<palomino|working> ok
<iFvwm> noatime过时了吧
<iFvwm> 都是realtime吧
<palomino|working> 现在默认是relatime
<happyaron> iFvwm: relatime也行，但是没啥意义
<iFvwm> 我记得是说过时了
<happyaron> 你用啥程序还用atime？
<happyaron> relatime还是要更新atime的，只不过少了很多。
<happyaron> 干脆noatime
<soiamso> happyaron: 现在都用 hook 来文件读写更新了吧
<happyaron> 如果用mutt，那/home不能完全禁止atime
<happyaron> soiamso: 但是没意义的东西何必让它在那里呢。
<happyaron> 还有，ext4对文件更新还有些问题，一堆fsync()就死翘翘了。
<soiamso> happyaron: 基本都过时了，主要是安全问题吧
<happyaron> soiamso: 没
<ofan> 用gmail
<palomino|working> ....
<happyaron> 我昨天尝试安装debian，但是fsync让我放弃了。
<soiamso> palomino|working: gnome 桌面？
<happyaron> 硬盘一直响，用30分钟把basesystem安装了36%
<palomino|working> xfce , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 什么双核，买的时候就4G 内存
<palomino|working> 4g不是标配么。。
<palomino|working> cpu是e3200@3.6g
<happyaron> palomino|working: ...拔下来一根给我
<palomino|working> -_-
<soiamso> palomino|working: 米啊
<palomino|working> ......
<ofan> 2g才是标配
<palomino|working> 我4g都不够用阿...
<palomino|working> chromium
<happyaron> 我就1g，赶快给我1g
<palomino|working> 经常吃掉1g多将近2g内存。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 用firefox
<palomino|working> firefox太慢了 , happyaron
<soiamso> ofan: 不过这个月 1333 2G 可以出手 150 大洋以下
<happyaron> palomino|working: chrome for a cause结束了，没理由用chrome了。
<ofan> 下台电脑,必然16g内存 上i7
 * happyaron lol
<palomino|working> 这个可贵了 , ofan
<happyaron> ofan: 有钱人
<soiamso> palomino|working: java ?
<palomino|working> 下一代主板一般只有4个槽 , ofan
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你主板得多少钱？
<palomino|working> 你得买4g/条的 , ofan
<ofan> 不知道是什么时候的事了
<soiamso> palomino|working: 4X4G
<happyaron> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> palomino|working: 打算上服务器的..
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 奢靡
<happyaron> palomino|working: 刚才那句等于他短时间内不买电脑。
<soiamso> ofan: 两台台机= 1.5 台服务器 ？
<ofan> 或者多搞几台
<ofan> 搞个NAS
<roylez> iFvwm: use utf8; binmode STDOUT, ":utf8" 这样够了吗？
<palomino|working> nas+gamepc+htpc...我心中的理想配置...
<iFvwm> binmode重来不用。
<palomino|working> 现在gamepc和htpc都有了，独缺nas...
<roylez> iFvwm: 哦
<iFvwm> 我直接转码。或者啥都不干，把STDERR重定向到null
<soiamso> palomino|working: 买个单片机，回家diy ?
<palomino|working> 单片机-_-
<soiamso> palomino|working: 现在arm 的都可以读写硬盘
<palomino|working> 有台退役的e6320的电脑，回头拿它攒一个.. , soiamso
<ofan> 单片机做个手表还行
<soiamso> palomino|working: 你刚才卡那台不是 amd 的？
<iFvwm> ofan: 你外星的吧
<palomino|working> 不是，是e3200的 , soiamso
<palomino|working> amd这台不怎么卡 , soiamso
<palomino|working> 不过amd这台内存稍微多一点 , soiamso
<Kandu> palomino|working: 大量 IO 時，大多電腦都會卡吧
<soiamso> palomino|working: 我除了第一台 机子不懂买了 intel外，就没有买过了
<palomino|working> 卡一些可理解，但我那台卡的几乎不能动了。。 , Kandu
<palomino|working> 我用amd用了14年之后叛变了。。 , soiamso
<fj5> 嘿
<soiamso> palomino|working: 你叛变多时了， e3200 赛扬
<Kandu> palomino|working: 唔，我碰到內存泄漏的軟體也會卡得不行
<palomino|working> 呵呵 , soiamso
<palomino|working> 我从e6320叛变的 , soiamso
<Kandu> palomino|working: 卡得鼠標都跳。。
<fj5> 我打字不是乱码吧
<palomino|working> 是，我就这样 , Kandu
<soiamso> palomino|working: e6320 passmark 多少分？
<palomino|working> 吃内存特别厉害就是一个chromium , Kandu
<palomino|working> 不知道..那是啥mark.. , soiamso
<happyaron> 谁吃内存灭了谁
<soiamso> palomino|working: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php
<soiamso> palomino|working: 我现在看这个买
 * fj5 
<palomino|working> o..... , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 1155 就是比 althon 1 代 双核 3800+ 分数还低
 * fj5 我打字不是乱码吧
<palomino|working> lol , soiamso
<palomino|working> 主频低 , soiamso
<palomino|working> 我超频用的 , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 不过是手提的话可以理解
<palomino|working> 不是.. , soiamso
<palomino|working> 台式的 , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: amd 640 3450分
<palomino|working> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+	1044 , soiamso
<palomino|working> e6320还是高一点点嘛。。 , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 竟然。。
<soiamso> palomino|working: 上次看是1500 分
<palomino|working> ....分数还会变阿
<soiamso> palomino|working: 应该不会了，算是当时测的吧
<soiamso> palomino|working: e6320  也是最近买的吧
<palomino|working> 07年吧 , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 开了em64t 后是不是变单核了？
<palomino|working> 不会阿 , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 你那个是32bit cpu ?
<fj5> 我是用Emacs ERC来的这里
<palomino|working> 64 , soiamso
<Colin-shzsc> fcitx-sunpinyin双拼方案的问题作者回复我说是配置文件里拼错了一个单词……
<soiamso> palomino|working: 明白，现在 650 元的cpu 都到3500 分了
<palomino|working> 呵呵 , soiamso
<palomino|working> amd三核四核都挺划算的 , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 现在4G 才是标配吧，你那时候真有，你跑虚拟机？
<onshoestring> i5划算不 那个表里
<palomino|working> 有阿 , soiamso
<palomino|working> 虚拟机也要跑的 , soiamso
<soiamso> onshoestring: 很差吧，自己查查
<soiamso> onshoestring: 分数跟速度基本成正比
<kiss_kill> 有人玩dm500吗？
<soiamso> onshoestring: i5 多少钱？
<palomino|working> 1000多 , soiamso
<palomino|working> 朋友前段时间买的不到1400好像 , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 好像还是 32位cpu
<palomino|working> .....都是64位拉
<palomino|working> 没32的了
<palomino|working> 哦，也不对
<palomino|working> 好像超低端还有32的
<soiamso> palomino|working: 就是 em64T 几经消失了
<palomino|working> 不过买i5 750
<palomino|working> 不如买amd 6核的。。
<onshoestring> Intel Core i3 530 @ 2.93GHz	2706	178	23.33	$115.99*
<palomino|working> 价格差不多。。。
<onshoestring> Intel Core i3 540 @ 3.07GHz	2806	170	24.62	$113.99*
<onshoestring> Intel Core i3 550 @ 3.20GHz	3022	155	26.28	$114.99*
<onshoestring> Intel Core i3 560 @ 3.33GHz	3300	137	23.24	$141.99*
<palomino|working> .....530比540贵
<iFvwm> 核多，没嘛用。
<iFvwm> 4个够了
<palomino|working> 一般是压片或者渲染.. , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 我经常压片和下载什么的。没见过过半的
<onshoestring> ee 没用给我 我单核的和你换
<iFvwm> 压片2个也不过半
<palomino|working> 压片核心越多越好阿
<iFvwm> 可没用完嘛
<soiamso> palomino|working: e3200  比你那个 e6 分数还高，你主板有问题吧
<palomino|working> e3200主频高阿 , soiamso
<iFvwm> 而且， mencoder只认一个
<palomino|working> 用mediacoder , iFvwm
<soiamso> palomino|working: 我觉的是主板有点问题，
<palomino|working> 8个核心用满 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 分支的，担心崩溃。
<iFvwm> lol
<palomino|working> 压过好多了没见崩阿...
<soiamso> iFvwm: 时段分割
<iFvwm> 记得没在源
<iFvwm> 不进源的，不要
<palomino|working> windows的.. , iFvwm
<iFvwm> soiamso: 没压力嘛。没必要换而已。
<soiamso> iFvwm: 割了再压，压了再合起来
<iFvwm> 额。记得mencoder有一个分支，叫这名字的啊。
<iFvwm> 咋win了
<iFvwm> soiamso: 不是吧。割了干吗
<palomino|working> 那可能是重名
<iFvwm> 。
<palomino|working> 开8个虚拟机，伪分布式。。 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 那高级的虚拟。不会玩
<soiamso> iFvwm: make -j 压片
<palomino|working> ......
<Colin-shzsc> fcitx作者的原话：
<Colin-shzsc> 要手动改的话把fcitx-sunpinyin.desc里面的
<Colin-shzsc> [Sunpinyin/ShuangpinSchema]
<Colin-shzsc> 改成
<Colin-shzsc> [Sunpinyin/ShuangpinScheme]
<Colin-shzsc> 就是针对那个fcitx-sunpinyin没法切换方案的问题
<Colin-shzsc> 双拼方案
<palomino|working> - -
<palomino|working> 这个。。。
<soiamso> palomino|working: 你自己装机？
<palomino|working> 恩 , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 网购？
<palomino|working> 对，基本都淘宝买的 , soiamso
<palomino|working> 也有少量京东买的
<soiamso> palomino|working: 淘宝运费贵吧
<onshoestring> 现在自己装机不划算了 都用笔记本了
<palomino|working> 算上运费也便宜。。。
<soiamso> palomino|working: 介绍个店
<palomino|working> 我对笔记本无爱。。准备回头买个平板电脑。。
<palomino|working> 我直接搜。。找便宜的。。 , soiamso
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 买一个嵌入式的电脑吧。
<soiamso> palomino|working: 硬盘，在taobao  买？
<palomino|working> 对 , soiamso
<iFvwm> 摄像头可以当你的第3只眼。
<soiamso> palomino|working: 有什么不能在淘宝买?
<palomino|working> ... , iFvwm
<palomino|working> 衣服吧。。 , soiamso
<palomino|working> u盘小心点 , soiamso
<palomino|working> 同事买到过容量是假的u盘 , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: cpu 呢？
<palomino|working> cpu有人买到过拿i7 920冒充i7 965的.. , soiamso
<palomino|working> 我买的都是最低型号的，没法冒充 :D , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 刚有U盘的时候我就买过假的2002年的时候吧，以后就只在b2c的地方买
<palomino|working> 恩。。那还是京东新蛋之类的
<palomino|working> 靠谱一点
<palomino|working> 新蛋我买的少
<palomino|working> 多是京东和淘宝
<soiamso> palomino|working: 我觉得amazon 还可以，但是拆单有点麻烦
<palomino|working> 卓越?
<palomino|working> 我只买过书
<soiamso>  palomino|working 机箱在哪里买？
<palomino|working> 淘宝...不过找的慧科风灵 , soiamso
<palomino|working> 以前直接在他们网站上买过 , soiamso
<onshoestring> 笔记本也可以自己装 问题是自己装的比买现成的还贵
<onshoestring> 山寨的
<onshoestring> 台式机装才合适
<soiamso> palomino|working: 我开始也以为在京东 买的，但是一个冰箱搞到我毫无信心
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 没在京东买过大个的家电
<palomino|working> 大个的我觉得还是去国美苏宁
<ofan> http://img.ly/2EMU
<palomino|working> 失陪一会儿
<soiamso> palomino|working: 你在广州？
<icesword> 嗨
<palomino|working> 天津 , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 你说那个公司是广州的？
<palomino|working> 对 , soiamso
<palomino|working> 他主页上就卖 , soiamso
<soiamso> palomino|working: 好像卖高端产品
<palomino|working> 以前基本卖的是国内没上市的东西 , soiamso
<onshoestring> 笔记本买神舟的便宜
<palomino|working> 很久没去看它主页了
<chendy> lenovo 在 amazon.cn 上首页推荐一款 3k 都不到。够便宜了吧。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，不要刷屏
<palomino|working> 我没刷屏阿。。这不是正常讨论嘛
<palomino|working> 开会去。。。
<Barden>  /bye
<onshoestring> 相机可以到绿森 新蛋
<onshoestring> 都可以网购
<soiamso> onshoestring: 你给女友买神舟的看看，第二天要去退货
<tenzu> 我只会一手交钱一手交货
<fj5> 不要相信自己的眼睛。
<nigojuju> 只插数据线不插电源线会不会伤硬盘？
<Decate> nigojuju: 应该不会，
<nigojuju> Decate: 我也觉得应该不会，所以就来请教一下到底会不会，呵呵
<Decate> nigojuju: 数据线上的电压电流很小了，几乎就是没有（对人体而言），
<soiamso> tenzu: 昨天不是有人发了个斗篷的连接，先交钱后收货就出事了
<nigojuju> Decate: 那如果是只插电源线不插数据线呢
<tenzu> soiamso: 错过了,求真相
<soiamso> tenzu: 看log
<Decate> nigojuju: 有可能会，因为硬盘碟片已经在转动了，如果这时候振动硬盘，有可能会出现操作国。
<Decate> nigojuju: 损伤
<tenzu> soiamso: 麻烦给个关键字
<soiamso> tenzu:  3点到四点，我办完那个冰箱后，有人发我
<nigojuju> Decate: 加电都会转动？
<soiamso> tenzu: 应该说是背完
<Decate> nigojuju: 加电就开始转了，不管你读不读数据。
<nigojuju> Decate: 如果都插上，但是不mount呢？
<nigojuju> Decate: 原来如此，感谢～
<soiamso> nigojuju: 不会转
<nigojuju> Decate: 这....
<Decate> soiamso: ?不转吗？那为什么总能听到硬盘声音？包括你开机的时候也能听到马达声，硬盘的。
<soiamso> nigojuju: 加电到一定时间会停
<Decate> soiamso: ……那也没办法确认它到底是不是在转啊。
<nigojuju> soiamso: 那就是说不mount的话对硬盘损伤也很少
<soiamso> Decate: 那样就没有不mount的理由了，mount不mount一样耗电的话
<tenzu> soiamso: 典型的手法,国庆期间见识过
<Decate> soiamso: mount的感觉是允许读写，逻辑上的，就物理上而言，并无区别。
<tenzu> soiamso: 术语好像叫"转型"
<soiamso> tenzu: 强买强卖吧，
<YangGN>  /ns register 185856 jeffygn@163.com
<happyaron> YangGN: ...
<soiamso> Decate: 那样可能要找找用什么命令 停掉硬盘了
<iFvwm> 赶紧
<ofan> 六位的
<iFvwm> 被我看到
<ofan> 难道是...
<onshoestring> 开机就转的
<nigojuju> soiamso: 这倒是不必了吧，要是不想用，就拔了电源算了
<nigojuju> soiamso: 我是怕不拔数据线对硬盘不好啊
<tenzu> soiamso: 不算强买强卖.就看你是不是被忽悠了
<soiamso> Decate: 我不知道内核会不会在这里节电
<Decate> nigojuju: 没事的，不拔也没关系，电断掉就可以了。
<nigojuju> Decate: 好
<nigojuju> Decate: 那就这样了
<soiamso> nigojuju: h *d *para* 里面可以停掉硬盘
<nigojuju> soiamso: 好，谢谢～
<tenzu> soiamso: 我给我老婆买acer4741G的时候遇到过类似的,当时没急着给钱,转了好多家,机器拿出来开了还拿鲁大师神马的看了硬件信息才给钱,还是现金
<Decate> soiamso: 我感觉mount其实不能省电，就算你只是mount一个分区，可硬盘又不是甘蔗，不能说吃一节不吃一节的，要用部分就肯定要全用的。
<icesword> 听说明年就发面额1000的人民币了，不知真的假？
<soiamso> nigojuju: 写个程序，不mount的话n分钟后停掉硬盘，我觉得这个已经是在mount umount 逻辑里面了
<icesword> ？？？？
<wzssyqa> icesword: 假的吧
<icesword> 假的？
<Decate> soiamso: 不可能的，如果是单三硬盘，只要通电就肯定要用分区，就一定要用硬盘。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 神别刷帖了,你让我们这辈子都赶不上你啊
<nigojuju> soiamso: 这...呵呵，算啦，我有两块，直接拔一个电源
<wzssyqa> icesword: 党国不会在这风头上干这种事情
<Decate> soiamso: 不可能的，如果是单个硬盘，只要通电就肯定要用分区，就一定要用硬盘
<nigojuju> soiamso: 开机也快点
<soiamso> tenzu: 所以我就不喜欢到卖场，强卖店家库存里面的货
<icesword> 什么风头啊？通胀？
<wzssyqa> icesword: 对
<nigojuju> icesword: 不会发行1000的，太离谱了，要发行也是先有500的
<icesword> 都是浮云啊？
<ofan> 硬盘有参数可调
<soiamso> Decate: udev 也不是吧所有硬盘都自动mount 起来的吧
<wzssyqa> icesword: 想贬值可以多印点
<icesword> 货币多发了。。。
<onshoestring> dell机器网购比实体店便宜
<nigojuju> icesword: 津巴布韦的10000000000最后不是整的国家都破产了
<onshoestring> 实体都是骗你买其它型号的
<Decate> soiamso: 如果只是一个硬盘，无论mount几个分区，我想硬盘碟片都是在不停转的。
<onshoestring> 黑多少钱都不清楚
<ofan> Decate: 硬盘会自己停的
<tenzu> soiamso: 不过北京中关村是出了名的黑窝,斗篷和胸毛男也是以身试险啊,hoho
<soiamso> Decate: 这是肯定的，我说的是多物理盘的情况
<nigojuju> wzssyqa: 前些日子美元加印10亿张100的，还印错了。这不可能不是故意的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2858347/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 《Ubuntu 桌 面 培 训》(Ubuntu 桌 面 培 训)10.10版的教程[PDF]_VeryCD电驴下载
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 啥时候出1010版的了？
<wzssyqa>  happyaron 真强大
<icesword> 我们小县房价长了一倍哦。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 咱们怎么不知道呢。。。
<ofan> icesword: 赶紧置办一套
<onshoestring> 是不是当版主的都不停的刷贴
<Decate> ofan: 嗯，如果长时间不读写数据，会给硬盘断电，可是通上电了，硬盘碟片就肯定在转。
<nigojuju> icesword: 这个世界很疯狂，现在我也不知道如何是好
<ofan> Decate: 不是断电,硬盘内有固件,有电源管理程序
<icesword> 买勿起格
<ofan> Decate: 调低APM,不读写硬盘的时候很快就不转了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 神马强人都有啊
<icesword> 买个老婆要五六万哦，那算啥水平的？高不
<onshoestring> 五六万？
<ofan> icesword: 买个老婆?
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是啊。
<Decate> ofan: 那也是断电啊，不过是硬盘自己控制的，再说了，你也不能保证什么时候它又转了。所以要保护硬盘就是把电源线拔掉最好。
<onshoestring> 买套房都上百万了
<icesword> 是娶老婆的花费格
<onshoestring> 你老婆不值钱？
<soiamso> happyaron: 第三中央
<onshoestring> 你说是结婚那一天的花费吧
<happyaron> soiamso: 啊？
<icesword> 是统统的加一起的。
<soiamso>  happyaron 就是ubuntu.com 一个， ubuntu.cn 一个， ubuntu gzquickchen  一个
<happyaron> ...
<soiamso> happyaron: 标题跟介绍对不上
<happyaron> 呵呵
<onshoestring> gzquickchen这是什么东东？
<wzssyqa> 很多人都有 ubuntu10这种叫法的
<soiamso> happyaron: 比你出10.10 还快
<ofan> ubuntu10?
<happyaron> soiamso: 没打算出1010
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 因为redhat是9
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ubuntu是1
<happyaron> 10
<soiamso> happyaron: gz那个好像也没有上过来？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> soiamso: 不知道那是谁
<soiamso> happyaron: 淘宝统计国内有 0.06% 的人在用 linux
<pocoyo> happyaron: 那娃儿 搞错了？
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 不低啊
<icesword> 什么 班图有这么多人用？
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 这可是ie6还占一半多的神奇的地方啊
<happyaron> soiamso: 哦？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 是啊。
<soiamso> happyaron: cnzz 那个是用广告来统计的还是，http 客户端来统计的? 用linux的人没有几个看到广告吧
<eleven> gaigai
<happyaron> soiamso: 不知道。
<ofan> js的吧
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 不对，淘宝统计的不合理
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 因为用淘宝之前，很多人都会换到windows下的
<ofan> 估计是按页面访问算的
<soiamso> wzssyqa: cnzz
<wzssyqa> soiamso: cnzz是啥？
<ofan> 网站访问统计的
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 可能是http劫持大户
<Colin-shzsc> Cao Ni Zu Zong
<soiamso> wzssyqa: http://www.cnzz.com/ 就是他页面最底下那个 标签
<pocoyo> happyaron: 哪来的SB
<icesword> 会不会是老外？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不知道
<happyaron> icesword: 不是
<happyaron> icesword: 这人上午还说中文来着
<tenzu> 靠,错过了
<soiamso> tenzu: 错过了什么？
<alvin_rxg> 上海 ip
<tenzu> soiamso: 没来得及跟被踢的人对骂两回合
<pocoyo> <wzssyqa> soiamso: cnzz是啥？ <Colin-shzsc> Cao Ni Zu Zong
<wzssyqa> 这个不该被踢的吧？
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<pocoyo> tenzu: 他在解释名词。
<iFvwm> 。
<Kandu> LOL 好可憐
<iFvwm> :D
<alvin_rxg> XD
<happyaron> .
<iFvwm> 这不笑死了
<happyaron> 悲剧
<iFvwm> soiamso: 你个死家伙。害人
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy> 机子电脑在什么情况下。外部live系统会启动失败？
<happyaron> invite了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 解释神马?
<cfy> 就是卡在某个地方
<soiamso> iFvwm: 他subconsiouse 的问题
<pocoyo> tenzu: ...你这智商。。 ee都知道了。 你还能不知道。
<wzssyqa> cfy: 光盘坏了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 刚看到
<iFvwm> pocoyo: oops
<wzssyqa> Colin-shzsc: 你个悲剧
<tenzu> 杯具帝
<cfy> wzssyqa: 不是光盘坏了。硬盘坏了
<Colin-shzsc> 我说前面那cnzz啊……
<iFvwm> 可怜的
<soiamso> cfy: 基本都是主板，光驱多不靠谱，也在开始的时候挂吧
<cfy> wzssyqa: 我的slackware 无法启动卡在一个地方。
<cfy> soiamso: 不是。我去掉硬盘就启动正常了。
<wzssyqa> Colin-shzsc: 你触发了高灵敏度的机器人了
<pocoyo> Colin-shzsc: <pocoyo> <wzssyqa> soiamso: cnzz是啥？ <Colin-shzsc> Cao Ni Zu Zong.
<iFvwm> 是 soiamso 引诱的。
<iFvwm> 故意人别人下意识的说这句。 :D
<soiamso> cfy: 这个，我以前有一台机去掉烧掉的键盘就正常了，多年后发现主板问题
<iFvwm> 只是我都不知道这缩写
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 悲剧
<cfy> soiamso: 哦？
<soiamso> cfy: 那主板大颗的电容全换了
<Colin-shzsc> 没啥，就权当娱乐了
<icesword> LOL
<iFvwm> happybot
<iFvwm> 你太灵敏了
<happyaron> .
<icesword> 哈哈
<cfy> soiamso: 太奇怪了。以为硬盘怎么坏。我外部的U盘系统总能进去吧。估计是在分区那里卡住了吧。不过看提示不像
<cfy> soiamso: 算了。反正是硬盘坏了。
<soiamso> iFvwm: 不是bot, 是人工智能吧
<iFvwm> intelligenxxx?
<cfy> 再一个问题。机子的那个硬盘插线，可以热插拔么？
<iFvwm> 不会拼写
<iFvwm> AI
<soiamso> cfy: 用硬盘临时做了 ram ?
<cfy> intelligence
<iFvwm> cfy: 可以
<happyaron> cfy: 硬盘热插拔是救活死硬盘的最后一招吧
<icesword> intelligent
<soiamso> cfy: 看硬盘的吧，不是所有硬盘都可以
<cfy> soiamso: 哦？不会吧。用那块呢？
<icesword> LOL
<iFvwm> 这说明，我和老外对话没问题。拼写了一大半
<iFvwm> lol
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 我觉得他这个不准
<cfy> 算了。 反正也不是我的电脑。也还有这么多高手在班里。lol
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 用手机上网的人很多吧？
<cfy> iFvwm: 下班
<icesword> THERE you go!
<happyaron> Round-Robin distribution 是啥意思？
<iFvwm> 滚动升级发行版本
<juk> IMDB.com 来了！！！
<iFvwm> 可以滚回来的那种
<iFvwm> 拉
<soiamso> cfy: 别管别人的，坏了别人会修，我觉得你去掺和影响和谐
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯。。。这倒是。我一直觉得修电脑是件吃力不讨好的事
<soiamso> cfy: 除非那人指定你休
<iFvwm> cfy: 一直如此。
<cfy> soiamso: 确实找我。。。因为我班另一个高手不在。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯。我要在低调点。。。。
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 为啥指定就要给修？
<wzssyqa> cfy: plmm？
<cfy> wzssyqa: 男的。。。。我们班mm少。。。。plmm没有。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你也是你班一高手
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 搭腔不好，我就是例子
<pocoyo> cfy: 理工科都这样
<cfy> pocoyo: 虽然我觉得是事实。不过还是要低调。。。。。lol
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯。
<cfy> 正态分布么
<Colin-shzsc> 学外语的表示plmm也没有
<wzssyqa> cfy: 管他去，电脑都捣鼓不了，早晚陈冠希
<soiamso> cfy: 如果是一对一的话还可以去看看，人多了别管
<iFvwm> cfy: 外校
<pocoyo> Colin-shzsc: 师范的plmm比较多
<onshoestring> 趁修电脑 想骗MM
<soiamso> Colin-shzsc: 还是很多的
<cfy> wzssyqa: 呵呵。
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 陈冠希现在不还是活蹦乱跳的？
<ofan> 外语的有
<ofan> 学外语的比较不错
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 温成龙 牛B
<cfy> soiamso: 莫菲你悲剧过？
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 嗯，不过差点连命丢了
<cfy> iFvwm: .,想崽崽学习。。。
<ofan> 学艺术的就不用想了
<Colin-shzsc> 可惜我是理工科学校的英语专业……
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> s/想/向/
 * cfy 吃饭去。
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 悲剧。
<iFvwm> ofan: 学外语的，第一倾向是老外
 * wzssyqa 学艺术的不靠谱
<pocoyo> Colin-shzsc: 是个女的 就知足吧
<cfy> soiamso: 我记得有人悲剧过。难不成是你？
 * happyaron 万一哪天我去偏文学校的工科咋办？
<ofan> iFvwm: 这倒不一定,学艺术的倒是很爱搞老外
<cfy> happyaron: 那你就nb了。。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 要看你的集体是什么形态的，不过一般的集体挑战（讨论等同挑战），就会惨死
<pocoyo> Colin-shzsc: 不要以为是个女的都能跟 悦姐比
<happyaron> cfy: 有可能的。。。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 人帅就随便
<ofan> 特别是文青...  太tm恐怖了
<happyaron> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> ofan: 那是和导演。
<onshoestring> ofan这你都知道
<cfy> soiamso: 为啥呢？
<ofan> iFvwm: 也有
<Colin-shzsc> 我还真不太喜欢白人的身体比例……ps：我男的
<iFvwm> å¹³pp? Colin-shzsc
<soiamso> cfy: 我以前的集体就这样，没有什么提高，所以名校有名校的好处。
<cfy> iFvwm: 原来那个py的gmbox是骨头发起的呢。
<soiamso> cfy: 算经验？
<cfy> soiamso: 怎么个惨死法？
<onshoestring> Colin-shzsc: 你要喜欢就有意思了
<happyaron> 名校的垃圾系，垃圾学校里最好的系，选哪个？
<soiamso> cfy: 很快就被人孤立了，就是因为你技术太高
<iFvwm> cfy: 是排骨。才还在搞该死的bash。还要加密。这家伙。
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 可能我会更倾向于垃圾学校最好的系
<iFvwm> 我都要骂他了。
<cfy> soiamso:sigh....其实差不多。我用fdisk.fsck.*,人家用gui。没差的。
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 为啥呢？
<iFvwm> Colin-shzsc: 普通学校最好的系吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 看你的性格了。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/53a236f0jw6dcib322dj7g.gif 这个看了没有。
<soiamso> happyaron: 当然是名校的垃圾系。
<happyaron> cfy: 怎么看呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 自学还是跟学校
<happyaron> cfy: 自学
<ofan> 上名校
<happyaron> 已经自学多年，跟不了老师。。。
<ofan> 自己搞
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 这啥
<soiamso> happyaron: 排名差不多的就选后面的
<happyaron> soiamso: 不明白
<ofan> 刚看了红旗的招聘,需要名校毕业
<happyaron> 一个是985
<cfy> happyaron: 如果是自学。那就名校。氛围好。反正你能自学。如果进了。垃圾学校。肯定不行。。。搞死你了。。。
<happyaron> 另一个只有211
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 我从小就接受的一个道理：宁做鸡头不做凤尾（别把鸡字想歪了……）
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 也是
<iFvwm> happyaron: 没见现在的it大款，都是没读书的嘛。没毕业的。
<soiamso> happyaron: 你说的垃圾学校排名差100以上的才算垃圾吧
<iFvwm> 你咋不学学
<cfy> happyaron: 我觉得学校越差，管得越严。
<ofan> happyaron: 去名校
<iFvwm> cfy: 是。氛围问题
<happyaron> iFvwm: 但是人家那是因为不用听老师的了，或者是读不起了。
<cfy> happyaron: 名校的话，硬件也不会差。差在师资么？
<wzssyqa> cfy: 管的严，或许就没有意思了吧
<ofan> happyaron: 专业啥的都是浮云..
<Colin-shzsc> 我们学校就超级重视毕业论文
<cfy> wzssyqa: iFvwm所以要名校XD,
<happyaron> soiamso: 985以外的算垃圾校
<soiamso> happyaron: IT的话，读CS还是有用的，但是读win就没有了
<ofan> 主要是牛人在身边,机会也多....
<happyaron> ofan: 呃。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你不是也不用听老师的了？
<happyaron> soiamso: 不读IT
<iFvwm> cfy: 名校。。没华
<iFvwm> 花
<soiamso> happyaron: 读什么？
<cfy> iFvwm: 隔壁有。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 人家那是本事厉害，我是没法跟老师一起折腾。。。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 为啥
<cfy> iFvwm: 总带有三本啥的学校吧。去那里就有了。。。
<happyaron> soiamso: 专业我没有太重视
<soiamso> happyaron: 我回想起来就是一句话，别看着别人的框框做自己的框框
<happyaron> :)
<iFvwm> 怕你爱上老师，还是怕老师爱上你？ happyaron
<happyaron> iFvwm: 。。。扯
<iFvwm> 额。有这想法。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 还不下班的？
<cfy> happyaron: ee下班前无聊呢。。。
<iFvwm> 没到
 * cfy 吃饭去。。。。
<iFvwm> 等notify提示
<cfy> - -!
<soiamso> happyaron: 你不是计算机专业一直下去吗？
<happyaron> soiamso: 我最不想的是计算机
<iFvwm> 嗯。这系没东西学的。 happyaron
<iFvwm> 最无聊的
<soiamso> happyaron: 国防事业？
<xiooli> 有谁用kopete？
<happyaron> 我有无数同学去上交CS了，然后他们一天天累得跟鬼似的。
 * iFvwm 担心 哈皮 在dos界面摔跤
<happyaron> soiamso: 不走军校/国防生。。。
<iFvwm> 第一天学dos?
<iFvwm> lol
<happyaron> iFvwm: 肯定摔死。
<wzssyqa> dos，好恐怖的个玩意
<ofan> 好学校的cs肯定都累
<iFvwm> 啥叫cs
<Yangtse_> 社交能力欠佳的不要来部队
<xiooli> 有谁用kopete？
<Yangtse_> 没关系不要来部队
<iFvwm> nnnd  xiooli 别干扰大家聊天
<xiooli> 有谁用kopete？
<iFvwm> Yangtse_: 额。这谁。。面熟
<soiamso> happyaron: 你要去精英教学的学校，就是那些不管你基础，直奔主要讲义的学校
<Yangtse_> 哈哈
<happyaron> soiamso: 你觉得有么。
<iFvwm> soiamso: 艺术专业？
<Yangtse_> 我还没死呢
<Kandu> ofan: 好學校的 cs 教啥？
<iFvwm> 。啥cs
<soiamso> happyaron: 国内的CS不好就是不会摆脱无经验的学生
<iFvwm> Colin-shzsc: 来翻译下。不踢。 nnnnnd
<happyaron> soiamso: 国内CS出来的大部分都是码农，无所谓清华上交
<ofan> Kandu: 数学比较多,总之要都下来很累
<soiamso> happyaron: 其实你读国防不差吧
<happyaron> soiamso: 眼睛差点，也没有关系。
<Yangtse_> 千万不要去
<ofan> 别被拉去搞gfw了
<Yangtse_> 去了就后悔
<happyaron> ofan: 想开发GFW，去哈工大
<ofan> happyaron: ..
<Yangtse_> 视力不影响国防
<Yangtse_> 有钱比什么都好使
<happyaron> 没钱。
<happyaron> 连上大学的电脑都要自己攒钱买。。。
<ofan> Yangtse_: 要钱做什么
<Yangtse_> 有关系也行
<happyaron> 没有。
<Yangtse_> 上炮
<happyaron> 国防生肯定不去啦。
<soiamso> happyaron: 或者读精算？
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，剛看介紹，果然是十分的累
<happyaron> soiamso: 呃，数学不得？学死
<Yangtse_> 你们真你们真年轻
<soiamso> Yangtse_: 都老人家了
<freeflying> iFvwm: 不年起了
 * wzssyqa 好铁不打钉，好男不当兵
<happyaron> 想去经济，未必能上得去
<ofan> 话说现在最后悔的是数学没好好学..
<nigojuju> 这里还有没读大学的？
<xiooli> 有谁用kopete？
<nigojuju> 后生可畏...
<^k^> xiooli: .. ..
<freeflying> xiooli: 有问题就问，这么墨迹
<xiooli> kopete怎么不能保存聊天室
<nigojuju> 有没有读研究生的啊？
<happyaron> freeflying: 咋处理剩下的光盘？
<soiamso> happyaron: 读高频交易专业？
<happyaron> nigojuju: 当然有
<freeflying> happyaron: 随便发
<happyaron> soiamso: 呃，那还不知道是啥
<soiamso> happyaron: 出国？
<freeflying> happyaron: 后面可能还有中文的cd
<happyaron> freeflying: 问题是发给谁，1010的都快过时了。
<nigojuju> happyaron: 我也觉得有。读研有用吗？
<happyaron> freeflying: 了解。
<ofan> 往学校里发
<happyaron> nigojuju: 不知道，如果我本科不是很糟糕就不读，读也要出去读
<freeflying> happyaron: 中文的cd时10.10的
<onshoestring_> happyaron:
<happyaron> freeflying: 啊？！
<soiamso> happyaron: 有很多？
<happyaron> freeflying: 那。。。
<nigojuju> happyaron:什么叫本科糟糕？
<happyaron> soiamso: 不少
<onshoestring_> 是不是申请太多的光盘了
<happyaron> nigojuju: 学校和专业都不理想的花
<happyaron> 话
<onshoestring_> 没办法处理
<soiamso> happyaron: 在第一中央申请的？
<happyaron> soiamso: y
<happyaron> onshoestring_: 是不少，但是不知道咋发合适
<nigojuju> happyaron: 毕业时候考了一次没考上，后来工作了，今年估计没戏了
<happyaron> :)
<onshoestring_> 光盘不好发
<soiamso> happyaron: 你运费怎样解决的？
<nigojuju> happyaron: 不想考了想工作，突然发现好像又没有太大前途
<onshoestring_> 我申请一张9.10的dvd 后来给我两张cd 好久才有人要
<happyaron> soiamso: 到付
<onshoestring_> 很难发出去
<onshoestring_> 刚出的时候好些
<happyaron> soiamso: 换句话说领CD的承担
<happyaron> nigojuju: 呵呵。
<soiamso> happyaron: 所以没有人要.
<happyaron> soiamso: 可以在北京发，这样不要运费
<onshoestring_> 懂的人都自己下iso了
<soiamso> happyaron: 在大街上发，
<nigojuju> happyaron: 呵呵，有时候觉得人生也是很好玩的，你永远不知道自己以后会怎么样
<soiamso> happyaron: 警察抓人吧
<happyaron> soiamso: 。。。
<wzssyqa> 当成轮子的人就不好了
<happyaron> nigojuju: 呵呵
<soiamso> happyaron: 我看见很多人也在taobao 上卖
<happyaron> soiamso: 这个不能卖。
<wzssyqa> nigojuju: 嗯，刚高考玩这种感觉特别强烈
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 把价格定为0？哈哈
<happyaron> 我就在人生的一个十字路口，哈哈。
<soiamso> happyaron:  标价0， 运费 10 相当于在卖，如果你有ems的批量的话
<happyaron> 这东西不能卖，不管标价多少。
<nigojuju> wzssyqa:gaokao?
<onshoestring> 为什么老掉线呢 web
<soiamso> happyaron: 为什么？
<nigojuju> wzssyqa: dou bi ye liang nian le
<nigojuju> wzssyqa: gai si de shu ru fa you chu wen ti le
<onshoestring> 能预知未来不是想赚多少赚多少么
<happyaron> soiamso: 非卖品
<nigojuju>  
<onshoestring> happyaron: 多少张 几十张？
<soiamso> happyaron:  标价0就算非卖了，你有100张？
<wzssyqa> nigojuju: 我们是出分报自愿的，所以连估分都省了
<happyaron> onshoestring: 再大一个数量级
<nigojuju> god dam input method
<happyaron> soiamso: 比这还多
<soiamso> happyaron: 在大街上派发也不算卖吧
<mausetot> soiamso: 嗯
<onshoestring> 几百张啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 为啥不出dvd？
<happyaron> 100-200张的样子
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 不知道
<happyaron> soiamso: 谁要啊。
<nigojuju> wzssyqa: i took the college entrance exam 6 years ago
<mausetot> happyaron: 我
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 成本高吧，在外国
<happyaron> mausetot: 得出运费。
<ofan> 运费多少
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 应该几乎一样吧？
<happyaron> freeflying: 以后让他们在中国做得了，费用还便宜。。
<onshoestring> 浪费 可
<onshoestring> 惜了
<freeflying> happyaron: 这个，呵呵
<ofan> 自己刻张盘 也就几块
<onshoestring> 10.10的？
<soiamso> happyaron: 一叶买衣服不送光盘？
<happyaron> soiamso: 一叶的光盘是非官方的
<onshoestring> ubuntu更新太快了
<soiamso> happyaron: 发货给一叶
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 一叶连衣服都不卖了
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 生意不好做？
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 应该是，现在就剩一点沉货了，号还不全
<happyaron> soiamso: 一叶卖vps了。
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 我发现 haskeline 在 linux 下中文输入也有问题
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2522411647
<^k^> ⇪ title: 乌班图|Ubuntu 10.10正式版 desktop/server/DVD/32位/64位均有-淘宝网
<soiamso> happyaron: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2522411647
<soiamso> happyaron: 看看这个人要不要。
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 就是你说的那种状况
<happyaron> soiamso: 不是谁要的问题
<onshoestring> 盘一下就没用了
<happyaron> soiamso: 是这个盘不能上销售货架
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 你用的是那个版本的ghc ?
<soiamso> happyaron: 快去大街派？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 和ghc无关
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: ghci在linux下正常的
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: haskeline出了问题
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 我只是想知道是那个版本的 haskeline
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: win 下还在修复， linux下提交给作者后，作者做了修改，后来我也没有测试了。
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: ghci至少在linux下是用其它readline工具的，不知道windows下怎样。我的版本 haskeline-0.6.2.2
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: ghci 6.10 后使用 haskeline
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 0.6.2.3 才修复
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 呵呵，原来这样...
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 6.2.3才俢复linux的?
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 看看下载下来的包的changlog 有没有关于 #81的描述
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 还是连windows都修了?
<ofan> http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2010-12-20/05365003145.shtml
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: win的最近才提出问题，之前我一直在用linux,最近在用win 测试了一下
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: win在库里的最新版本0.6.3.3+ 才有了单行输入的修复。
<happyaron> soiamso: 那就被ofan抓了。
<soiamso> happyaron: 他是警察？
<happyaron> soiamso: .
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: http://trac.haskell.org/haskeline/ticket/81
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 他们好像整年都在忙ghc 7系列，所以1年后才修复的
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 上次看到了。很少用到中文，整体上现在还能将就着用，也没再关心这个ticket
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: cabal update ; cabal install haskeline; cabal install --reinstall ghci
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 11月才打的补丁，我等它windows下的也出来了再跟上去
<cfy> soiamso: 我现在都不敢编译ghc了。囧
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 等一年？ 我不会debug win 的 console， 我会我也补上了。我的代码有点丑陋，上次作者重写了。这次作者还给后来者开了个头。
<roylez> cfy: 要死了
<roylez> cfy: 我吃饱撑的决定看下perl
<soiamso> cfy: 为什么？
<Kandu> cfy: 你怎麼啥語言都會。 perl haskell lisp ...
<soiamso> cfy: 现在改得很混乱，尤其是win下的。
<cfy> soiamso: 太大了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我不会阿。。。只是装了。。。
<cfy> roylez: 很好阿:)
<soiamso> cfy: 出来的程序大吧
<cfy> soiamso: 其实我指安装。我现在装了bin版的。gentoo
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 不一定要debug啊，我也对自己代码没信心。但看看别人的也美不到哪去，尤其在一些变动频繁的库里
<roylez> cfy: 光是加 @$% 就已经要弄死我了
<cfy> roylez: ...，因为裸的有别的用处阿
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 一定要的，我要吧stderr 重定向到其他console, 才能写下去，linux下这个比较容易
<roylez> cfy: ....ruby/python的，全裸不也好好的吗
<cfy> roylez: 不清楚。。。
<soiamso> roylez: 你C不好也要撑 perl ?
<roylez> soiamso: 恩...
<freeflying> soiamso: c和perl有直接关系吗
<soiamso> freeflying: C比较喜欢用缩略写法吧
<cfy> roylez: ruby写起来和perl比怎么样？
<roylez> cfy: 简单太多了
<roylez> cfy: 我觉得我perl的经历今天就足够了吧
<cfy> roylez: 举个例子？
<roylez> cfy: hash of array，你要取个值出来，就得 @{$hash_ref}[ ] 什么的，总之 @$%\& 很纠结
<cfy> roylez: $hash_ref->xxxx
<cfy> roylez: 只是全部取出的时侯ugly.其他还好阿。->就好了
<iGnome> 要独立的写了几个后，才可入门的。
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<iGnome> 改别人的，不能入门的
<roylez> cfy: a = {'abc' => ['a', 'b', 'c']} 我要取 'a'出来，怎么弄？
<iGnome> 肚子饿
<roylez> iGnome: ....
<roylez> iGnome: 居然要下班了....
<cfy> roylez: perl -le '$c = {'abc' => ['a', 'b', 'c']};print $c->{abc}[0]'
<iGnome> 感觉。
<iGnome> 赶紧
<cfy> roylez: 不要用$a和$b.这两个是保留的。
<roylez> cfy: tnnd，什么都不给我用，有天理吗.
<cfy> roylez: ?
<roylez> cfy: ruby里面我照样狂用p做变量的
<cfy> 没给么？
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: 被sort函数保留了。。。。如果你不用的话。。。也无所谓。。。
<cfy> roylez: p咋了？
<roylez> cfy: $c->{abc} 不打引号？
<iGnome> 从来不知道这有保留。只是从来不会使用这样的变量。
<cfy> roylez: 嗯。可以不打的。
<roylez> cfy: ruby里面p是用来显示的一个函数
<cfy> roylez: 最自动识别的。
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。。
<roylez> cfy: .....
<iGnome> 智能
<cfy> roylez: 自动识别的。
<roylez> 我下班了
<roylez> 88了perl...
<cfy> .
<cfy> iGnome: ee..咋学的perl?没用上好教材？
<cfy> roylez: 比ee晚这么多。。。
<iGnome> 有本入门chm
<cfy> iGnome: learning perl?
<cfy> 那本有讲$a和$b吧。我感觉
<mausetot> cfy: 嗯
<iGnome> 入门的那
<cfy> mausetot: 又是你这个bot
<mausetot> cfy: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<iGnome> roylez 有。我发给他了。
<cfy> mausetot: who is your master?
<iGnome> 猫屎陀陀
<iGnome> 别理他
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇
<ofan> ..
<Kandu> happyaron: cs 的那些課程設置，我覺得4年學不完的
<Kandu> ofan: ^
<happyaron> Kandu: 已经有很多人跳进去了。
<ofan> 人都吃饭去了..
<happyaron> Kandu: 每年学校保送的学生里，有40%去了CS
<Kandu> 光作業系統和編譯原理兩門課就夠4年學的了。。。
<happyaron> Kandu: 天天学数学，真正的编程课不咋样的。
<Kandu> happyaron: 唔
<happyaron> 都是靠自己吧，老师不教啥的。
<happyaron> Kandu: 基本上学C就是学到指针以前的样子，做几到练习题。
<Warm_HUG> fcitx更新后又能用了
<happyaron> 大部分时间花在做word版的C程序解题报告上，而不是实际学习写程序。
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: hi
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 恭喜
<Warm_HUG> OMG
<Warm_HUG> 没看
<Kandu> 呃，這樣的 CSer 靠譜不?
<Warm_HUG> 天
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: hi,吃饭啦
<ofan> happyaron: 应该是大部分时间都花在抄实验报告上...
<Warm_HUG> quit 撞墙
<happyaron> Kandu: 我看了不少同学，垃圾学校的，中国牛校的，差不多。
<happyaron> ofan: 不是了，是用word画表格
<happyaron> ofan: 在里面填程序1+1=2的结果，并且衍生出1+2=3 1+3=4
<ofan> happyaron: 哦 反正我们的实验课基本都是抄报告
<happyaron> :)
<cfy> ofan: ...
<ofan> 这个太费解了.. 就是抄书
<cfy> ofan: 你还记得？
<ofan> cfy: ....  记忆力尚可
<cfy> ofan: 哈，我们都是不会的。。。。照着老师的演示再做次。。。。囧。无意义
<Kandu> 唔，有點大概的輪廓了
<happyaron> 我不明白算main()写个五行的程序还要写两大页报告是做什么。
<est> :-S
<cfy> 为啥我总感觉xmodmap的设置会失效？
<Kandu> 真正能完成全部 CS 課程的人應該不多，完成的都是超級牛人。然後學習基本靠自己。 對吧
<cfy> 谁熟悉xmodmap和setxkbmap
<cfy> Kandu: cs?我们不是吧。
<happyaron> 老师讲个处理输入的header，还是cygwin独有的，VC和linux上都不用那个库。
<ofan> 抄就抄了吧.. 老师还假戏真做,还要给你批一批
<Kandu> cfy: 我們不算
<cfy> Kandu: 哦:)
<cfy> ofan: 对。实验数据还要盖章。。。。
<gebjgd> Kandu<< cs?
<cfy> happyaron: perl么？
<Kandu> gebjgd: 計算機科學
<happyaron> cfy: C
<happyaron> gebjgd: http://raphaelhertzog.com/2010/12/20/5-reasons-why-debian-unstable-does-not-deserve-its-name/
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 我是
<^k^> ⇪ title: 5 reasons why Debian Unstable does not deserve its name | apt-get install debian-wizard
<happyaron> gebjgd: dpkg开发者写的。
<gebjgd> happyaron<< 不信，骗人的
<gebjgd> happyaron<< XD
<gebjgd> kan
<happyaron> gebjgd: unstable确实没那么垃圾
<happyaron> gebjgd: 比ubuntu不差劲的。
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 我就记得。我写完了程序回家了。同学给我电话。管我要程序
<gebjgd> happyaron<< ubuntu很差劲。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron<< 梦魇一般
<happyaron> gebjgd: unstable稳定性比ubuntu好。
<gebjgd> happyaron<< 当初可是你说的sid就是broken
<cfy> happyaron: gebjgd 不是说fvwm的unstable的比stable的稳定。。。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 相比与stable说的。
<cfy> gebjgd: 德国也这样？
<gebjgd> cfy<< 我说的是国内
<gebjgd> cfy<< 本科国内读的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 相比与debian old来说，它就是很容易broken，但是比ubuntu好多了。
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦。<<感觉怪怪的。。。估计我shell用多了。。。
<happyaron> ubuntu是badly broken
<iGnome> 额。 gebjgd 又开始胡说
<gebjgd> iGirl<< 胡说什么了？
<gebjgd> cfy<< 我用的是那个什么fvwm-devel
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯。
<Kandu> gebjgd: 唔，情況是不是我剛說的那樣： 17:56 < Kandu> 真正能完成全部 CS  課程的人應該不多
<gebjgd> cfy<< 用是能用，老是缩略图出不来
<Kandu> gebjgd: 然後學習靠自主
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 不是，学cs的感觉就是，内容好东
<cfy> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 不是，学cs的感觉就是，内容好多
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 太杂了
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 硬件 软件 网络 图形学都沾边了。 深入难
<ofan> gebjgd: cs的不搞硬件才对
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 其实大学就是学习能力的培养。说白了就是招个人。看你自学能力好不好。几年能拿下perl 或者python 或者qt
<gebjgd> ofan<< 有
<Kandu> gebjgd: 唔。學完 CS 能自己做個 CPU OS compiler 不
<happyaron> ofan: 我还见过cs的搞计算机文化的。
<gebjgd> ofan<< 我们还学过vhdl呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 你也是cs的?
<mausetot> ofan: 不是
<ofan> mausetot: bot!
<mausetot> ofan: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<gebjgd> ofan<< 大学的时候，还有用max plus 2做cpu
<gebjgd> ofan<< 是阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 大学国内读的吧
<mausetot> ofan: 嗯
<gebjgd> ofan<< 是阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 所以我说"应该"
<ofan> cs的不该搞啥硬件..
<gebjgd> ofan<< 有搞得。看个人了
<gebjgd> ofan<< 所以电控学院的人在国内比较尴尬
<Kandu> gebjgd: 剛問你的問題呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 国内外差别太大了..
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 你要写个compiler?
<Kandu> gebjgd: 不寫
<gebjgd> ofan<< 其实差不多。哈哈
<gebjgd> ofan<< 看个人
<gebjgd> ofan<< 大学没啥区别。人有区别
<Kandu> gebjgd: 以前倒是寫過根據條件偽指令生成匯編指令的，更高級的就沒碰過
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 就写过汇编
<soiamso> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms682071%28v=VS.85%29.aspx
<ofan> gebjgd: 我的意思是课程设置上.. 还有教材,老师等
<gebjgd> ofan<< 扯蛋。
<soiamso> 微软大叔在这里写了什么？
<gebjgd> ofan<< 计算机系的人都自己看书
<reiv> 这里有人熟悉R吗？
<gebjgd> ofan<< 或者自己回宿舍打游戏。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan<< 或者自己泡妞
<iGnome> 。
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我的意思是寫了一個底層的編譯器，有一套流控制偽指令，根據高級匯編指令源文件產生匯編指令源碼的工具
<ofan> gebjgd: 我没说人,每个人当然不一样了
<ofan> http://w.hudong.com/99e19bbf8fde4055b75acb93270b9744.html
<ofan> 很给力~
<Kandu> gebjgd: http://machinelife.org/work/NasmPlus/NasmPlus-man.pdf.gz
<chase> 这篇文章不错
<erasin> 刚刚安装的Arch cpu占用不高 温度高的一大跳；有解决办法没
<chase> ／whois ofan
<ofan> chase: 挂着vpn呢..
<mengfei> ofan:你每次开关vpn是不是都要重新连接irc?我的每次都要
<mausetot> mengfei: 不是
<ofan> mengfei: 当然
<ofan> mausetot: 你是谁的bot
<mausetot> ofan: 我是mausetot
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/130145.htm
<wzssyqa> 朝鲜:韩国挑衅行为"不值得"朝鲜还击  好nb
<ofan> 扎克伯格低调来华：专程拜会李彦宏 百度食堂共进
<jiero> 等不及了。。。scribus 1.4还没发出来，我常用的1.5还要过多久阿。。。
<Guest15588> 我想问下，那个桌面图标大小是哪几个单词啊
<jiero> silenceCHAO:  啥？
<kasion> 好奇怪的问题
<silenceCHAO> 就是在配置文件里面修改桌面图标大小，单词是哪几个？
<kasion> 什么叫做那几个单词？ 一大堆的指代词 指代不明
<silenceCHAO> 大是哪个单词，小的谷兄那里有很多
<kasion> 关键词应该是icon size之类的吧
<wzssyqa> silenceCHAO: 你想说文件名？
<silenceCHAO> 不
<wzssyqa> silenceCHAO: 现在都用svg的，无限放大的
<silenceCHAO> 是桌面配置文件里面指定的参数单词
<silenceCHAO> 手工放大，比例不统一
<silenceCHAO> 就是配置编辑器里面，defauit_zoom_level下面的字符串参数
<silenceCHAO> 谷兄这里找到了
<uPad> 桌面工具栏：音量设置突然没有了，怎么找回拉阿？
<uPad> volume controller missing ?
<debianer> 请问，EVA哪里有下载？
<sunwilston> uPad: 自己可以再加啊
<uPad> sudo apt-get install gnome-volume*
<uPad> 好像也没有看到哦？
<uPad> 是否要重启阿？
<uPad> http://www.virtualhelp.me/linux/107-volume-controlicon-is-gone-ubuntu-1004
<^k^> ⇪ title: Volume Control/Icon is gone (Ubuntu 10.04)
<alvin_rxg> uPad: 1, 将鼠标移到 panel 的空白处 2, 点击右键 3, 添加组建 4, 找到 音量相关的东东 5, 添加 6, over
<uPad> alvin_rxg: 问题是。我加的时候，没有任何音量的东东可以加
<alvin_rxg> uPad: ?
<uPad> alvin_rxg: add to panel, 有很多，就是没有任何音量的东西可以加
<alvin_rxg> uPad: 哦？
<Kandu> uPad: 不用自己加了。ubuntu 的聲音圖標是 pulse 顯示在 notification area 中的。重啟一般就好了
<Kandu> uPad: 自己加了的話，等一下就會看到兩個聲音圖標了
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: 为嘛不直接启动那东东呢？干嘛重启
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 因為我不懂怎麼控制 ubuntu 下 daemon 。想必 uPad 也不懂
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<uPad> 还是没有
<uPad> 连那个 notification 是真个空白的。
<uPad> pidgin 等都没有
<uPad> 先看电视。下次聊。
<Kandu> uPad: 唔，那應該是 notification area 的問題咯
<Colin-shzsc> 联通似乎把 Gtalk 域名劫持了
<NoIE> 是吗？
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: x_X  明明是 ubuntu 默认 pidgin 不在 tray 里边显示，把它换到右上角(default)的一个啥按钮里边了
<NoIE> 不管是不是真的，讨厌联通。
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 那是程式列表吧
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: yo, maybe that stuff
<Colin-shzsc> 正确的ip是209.85.229.125，我这里ping出来变成了74.125.153.125
<alvin_rxg> Colin-shzsc: 试试 google 的 dns
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: ubuntu 真奇妙 (oo)
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: ubuntu 对 gnome 改动了很多
<Colin-shzsc> 我把正确的ip直接填进empathy就连上了
<NoIE> 罪状一：在别人的页面中嵌入广告。罪状二：找不到某个页面的时候，会被带去一个净是广告的页面。罪状三：向用户乱发彩信，骗取用户的流量。
<Colin-shzsc> NoIE: 电信也这样
<lainme> 电信的，还都是flash
<NoIE> Colin-shzsc: 我不活了。。。
<NoIE> 8.8.8.8    8.8.4.4
<Colin-shzsc> 这个我知道
<gebjgd> ubuntu坏了就重装贝
<gebjgd> 犹豫什么
<iGirl> gebjgd: 赞
<alvin_rxg> 犹豫什么…… x_X
<onshoestring> 没人了？
<onshoestring> 今天总是掉线？
<debianer> MaskRay: 打开一个自主命名的buffer可以吗
<debianer> MaskRay: 我想创建一个文件一样创建一个buffer可以吗
<debianer> MaskRay: 或者窗口也行
<MaskRay> debianer: ido-switch-buffer 里输入，然后回车
<sou_> 请问 用git做版本控制 怎么把 . 开头的隐蔵文件／文件夹 也纳入控制内？
<debianer> 我有个办法了，比这个简单多了
<happyaron> sou_: git add .*
<dulio> 我不能肯定是否已经加入了
<dulio> 在用irssi
<pityonline> dulio: yes you are
<dulio> pityonline: thank　you
<pityonline> dulio: :)
<dulio> pityonline: 这个软件很有感觉呀
<dulio> pityonline: irssi
<pityonline> dulio: 嗯，我一直在用
<dulio> pit
<dulio> pityonline: 话说你是怎么解决中文和英文输入问题的？
<pityonline> dulio: 中文和英文输入是输入法的事儿吧，与 irssi 有什么关系？
<roylez_> http://imgur.com/ZinCj
<iVIM2> 请问WINDOWS下怎么搞gcc
<reiv> iVIM2: 装mingw32吧
<tenzu> 今晚要讨论么?
<mystical> 请问一下  现在用 sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade这个命令升级 有什么弊端吗？
<pityonline> tenzu: 讨论什么？
<tenzu> pityonline: 版猪讨论
<pityonline> tenzu: 哦
<tenzu> mystical: 版本升级,后果自负
<tenzu> pityonline: 你用按猪上irc?
<mystical> tenzu： …………………………已经开始了  。。。  悲剧
<pityonline> tenzu: android 上有面，我现在用的 webirc
<pityonline> mystical: 一点儿没看见呢
<pityonline> 难道是秘密进行的？
<tenzu> mystical: 是不是杯具升完才知道
<tenzu> pityonline: 爱疯有个软件登录irc,竟然要收费
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> happyaron: 咋?
<mystical> tenzu：激动人心的时刻快要到了。哈哈哈。
<tenzu> mystical: 请蛋定
<pityonline> tenzu: android 上有个 andchat 是个 irc 工具，还不错
<tenzu> pityonline: 爱疯真杯具
<iVIM2> reiv: 那里的机器已经有gcc，但是不知道为什么运行gcc时提示：没有CC1
<happyaron> tenzu: 玩爱疯就不要心疼钱。
<tenzu> happyaron: 我还从来没花自己的钱买过软件
<happyaron> :)
<onshoestring> 疼疼以前没买过盗版cd?
<pityonline> tenzu: 你说的那个叫啥？
<mystical> 。。。。。。 搞了半天 还是9.10
<tenzu> onshoestring: 只是借人家的来用而已,后来有了网络,就下载了
 * adam8157 无聊啊, 大家有什么推荐?
<sou_> happyaron: fatal: '..' is outside repository
<happyaron> sou_: 这很正常啊。
<onshoestring> 你可真能省钱
<onshoestring> 连盗版的钱也省了
<tenzu> 那必须的,花钱都是按买几个肉饼来算,能不省着点么
<pityonline> tenzu: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rooms-your-mobile-irc-chat-client/id288282245?mt=8 这个收费吗？
<tenzu> pityonline: 就是这个,USD1.99
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在做蛋糕, 打蛋清, 我想问的是, 如果不小心 带了些 蛋黄  是不是 就打不发 了
<pityonline> tenzu: 哦，也可以用网页 irc 吧
<tenzu> pityonline: 你这么一提醒,我找到了个破解的
<pityonline> tenzu: good
<tenzu> blueghost: 有蛋黄很难打好
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么看 很多 烹调 节目, 那么快 就 打发了, 我 怎么 打不 了
<tenzu> pityonline: 网页我开过,不爽
<tenzu> blueghost: 要用打蛋器的,用手得累死
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没整过
<pityonline> tenzu: http://colloquy.info/screenshots.html 这个也行
<tenzu> pityonline: weiphone果然藏污纳垢啊,hoho
<blueghost> tenzu:)  那 怎么办, 我儿子不小心 把 蛋黄 也 打进去, 而且破了,  清理不干净
<pityonline> tenzu: 呵呵
<blueghost> tenzu:) 有 手动的 打蛋器, 昨晚 去买, 我这里没有 电动的
<tenzu> blueghost: 用打蛋器多搅一段时间看看
<tenzu> blueghost: 手动的也不行,我曾经手动快一个小时,还是发的不好
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我再 弄几个 蛋清 打打看, 那些 明天 做蛋清汤.
<happyaron> tenzu: 你用黑苹果么？
<blueghost> tenzu:)  问题 是没有电动的 买
<tenzu> pityonline: 这是个mac下的软件,不是iOS的
<tenzu> blueghost: 淘宝有
<tenzu> happyaron: 没用过
<pityonline> tenzu: 那在手机上不能用是吗？
<tenzu> pityonline: 不行.就好像按猪和linux一样
<pityonline> tenzu: 哦，应该不能用的
<onshoestring> 是不是拿烤箱做蛋糕啊
<adagio> 所有人的扣扣交出来！！！
 * tenzu 拜见八哥
<adagio> tenzu要
<iGirl> adagio: 一眼格格好~~~
<onshoestring> 好像是不加水 全用鸡蛋 面粉也有讲究
<tenzu> adagio: 我只要小女子的扣扣啊
<adagio> 那算了
<adagio> iGirl: 你是睡？
<iGirl> adagio: 我睡你lp
<adagio> 死鳗鱼！！！
<iGirl> lol
<pityonline> tenzu: 那个有个插件，但要先在 mac 上装那个软件再在手机上用才行
<adagio> 那你LP也给我吧
<sou_> happyaron: 请教 怎么解决啊？
<iGirl> adagio: 随便你
<tenzu> pityonline: 我手里没有mac系统
<adagio> 换妻？？
<adagio> 好啊好啊
<tenzu> 口味好重...
<adagio> 我喜欢
<iGirl> 哈哈
<iVIM2> 请问_Bool谁用过
 * tenzu 拜见老大
<adagio> 老大来了
<pityonline> tenzu: 嗯
<oneleaf> 不好意思，堵车，晚了点
<oneleaf> ok,继续
<pityonline> oneleaf: 拜见老大
<iGirl> 赞一叶,开车上irc
<pityonline> 今天有啥要宣布的？
<oneleaf> 主要是讨论下封禁的规则
<onshoestring> 今天原来是版主开会啊
<adagio> 嗯
<pityonline> 哦，俺要低调
<onshoestring> 大三八也是版主啊
<adagio> 建议先取消死EE的版主权限
<caleb-> 封禁?
<iVIM2> 哪里的封禁？
<oneleaf> 关于论坛的会员封禁
<iGirl> adagio: 别闹
<alvin_rxg> 3天没上的，删号？
<tenzu> 我提议封的时候给出理由,这样即使有异议也好查
<oneleaf> 这个是一定需要
<tenzu> 而且最近bot多,手抖封错了也难免
<iVIM2_> tenzu, 阿弥陀佛！说我吗？
<oneleaf> 封禁一般不要超过一天
<oneleaf> 我觉得，如果到一周或一个月，基本上是让对方放弃这个帐号了
<tenzu> 1-6小时如何?视情节
<oneleaf> 对
<caleb-> 管理员会累死
<tenzu> 如果出现注册马甲来辱骂就1-3天,再严重就永久
<oneleaf> 这样比较宽容一点，我这边加强关键词过滤
<alvin_rxg> oneleaf: 关键词过滤是否智能的？ 别：过滤 ABC，连 ABCD 都过滤掉了
<oneleaf> 另外关键词过滤是直接禁止发，还是提交版主审核比较合适？
<oneleaf> alvin_rxg，所以也是很郁闷
<alvin_rxg> oneleaf: 直接提示有哪个关键词不可用，让他们直接改呗
<adagio> 关键词直接过滤，其他提交版主审核
<oneleaf> alvin_rxg没有这个功能啊
<caleb-> 关键词直接改 XXX 如何？
<alvin_rxg> oneleaf: 不久一个 js 么
<oneleaf> 那关键词设置严厉一点
<iVIM2> oneleaf: 不支持正则么？
<pityonline> 关键词可以精确过滤吧
<caleb-> 比如 太子党 -> hello kitty
<alvin_rxg> oneleaf: 或者直接替换成 方框 之类的
<oneleaf> 可以的，这里的关键词是广告之类
<oneleaf> 不是违禁词
<oneleaf> 违禁词已经替换为口
<iVIM2> oneleaf: 刚才有人说abc封了怕abcd也被封了，不就\babc\b
<oneleaf> 是，但是太复杂
<oneleaf> 有时想不到
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: 中文呢？ 封“大家”，那 “大家好”也封了
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 怕断句对吧，这似乎没办法
<adagio> 广告直接过滤，版主审核也不可取消
<iVIM2> oneleaf: 最近广告多？
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: 所以很麻烦咯，英文好解决，中文就这么麻烦
<adagio> 机器哪有人聪明
<tenzu> 建议10需要审核的帖子给作者发个短信,说明帖子正在审核中
<adcge> adcge: test
<pityonline> 关键词不可以精确过滤吗？比如规则设成过滤 ABC，而不是 ABC*。
<adagio> 反正没我聪明
<iVIM2> pityonline: 过滤“天真” 如果遇到 今天真热？
<oneleaf> 我目前使用的是Anti-Spam 插件，我去看看有没有升级版
<oneleaf> 貌似通知这个功能没有
<adagio> 插啥件都要人审核才好喔
<tenzu> T_T
<pityonline> iVIM2: 哦，也是个问题
<Kandu> 過濾中文總是很難的
<alvin_rxg> yo, 还有繁体，还有异体……
<adagio> 9494
<adagio> 那些死bot也会升级
<iVIM2_> adagio, 阿弥陀佛！说我吗？
<adagio> ？？
<adagio> 这谁跑了？
<id14121> 屏蔽广告？话题跑偏！应该是：到底怎么通知被惩罚者
<iVIM2> adagio: 我的bot
<adagio> 你是谁撒？
<adagio> 爱vim吐
<oneleaf> 我来升级到Anti-Spam尽最大可能拦截Spam
<void1> 过滤中文难度，参考gfw
<Cn2dy> 成功登录
<iVIM2> void1: 觉得G过滤中文很失败阿
<tenzu> 吼吼,成功登录了
<iVIM2> void1: 大量的……
<pityonline> void1: 高！
<id14121> 到底是讨论 惩罚+过滤 还是 约束行为？这才是关键
<Cn2dy> pityonline: 成功了
<adagio> 还是讨论版主行为规范吧
<pityonline> Cn2dy: 你是？
<oneleaf> 是，主要是封禁动作太危险
<adagio> 9494
<adagio> 不要随便疯了人家
<adagio> 不好喔
<void1> 版主在线时间多的话，开启新注册用户的发帖验证
<id14121> email验证
<id14121> email激活验证
<Cn2dy> pityonline: tenzu 啦
<adagio> 鸭子来了
<pityonline> Cn2dy: 哈哈
<adagio> 欢迎鸭子说话
<oneleaf> 假设如果全面禁止封禁如何？
<adagio> 呃……
 * happyaron 那bot就没法整了。
<qiang_liu8183> adagio: 我是来听的，不发言
<oneleaf> 会不会广告漫天飞？
<Cn2dy> 没有tab键，比较崩溃
<iGirl> 肯定啦
<happyaron> oneleaf: 那斑竹会累死。
<tenzu> 行了,能等录就行
<oneleaf> 但封是否有助于封广告？
<adagio> 肯定bot无法无天啦
<oneleaf> 因为再注册一个并不困难
<adagio> 再注册再封
<adagio> 版主多怕啥？
<tenzu> 注册要验证才是王道
<adagio> 砍bot有快感
<iGirl> 注册不是要验证码很久了吗?
<adagio> 鸭子说的
<oneleaf> 有限制一个邮箱只有一个注册
<void1> 发帖要验证
<iGirl> 那建议开验证码
<T-T> 注册很简单呀
<tenzu> 从邮箱的验证码激活帐号
<void1> 一定帖数以下的，发帖要验证
<oneleaf> 发贴验证？
<iGirl> 注册
<oneleaf> 这个我需要去查查phpbb有没有这个功能
<iGirl> 发帖还是不要了啦
<tenzu> 10帖以内不能带链接
<void1> 有
<onshoestring> 不是有个归档的栏目 有问题的放那里 广告直接删除 我多嘴了， 不是版主
<delectate> onshoestring: 有广告版
<iGirl> 欢迎提建议啊
<happyaron> phpbb验证码据说有漏洞，不知道现在修好了没。
<oneleaf> 应该没有问题的，注册的验证码有
<qiang_liu8183> oneleaf: 很多en_US locale的bot很烦人，我晚上睡觉晚，经常能看到，都是发一两帖就跑
<T-T> phpbb 里面有设置的
<oneleaf> 我会升级到Anti-Spam
<delectate> oneleaf: 由于个人原因，我申请辞职。辞呈随后递上
<tenzu> 最近ugg的广告非常多,都是鸟语的
<tenzu> delectate: 哦,你回去老板猪那个group里的
<oneleaf> delectate ok
<alvin_rxg> ugg 不是地摊货么
<delectate> oneleaf: thx
<oneleaf> phpbb3 没有发贴验证的功能
<blambin> 這個irc好像 無法綁定到gt上。。
<alvin_rxg> oneleaf: 可以调用第三方的吧？ http://www.google.com/recaptcha
<oneleaf> 就是不知啊
<CyrusYzGTt> oneleaf§ 小葉子老大，很久不見了
<flh> kvm 安装debian无声啊？？
<iVIM2> oneleaf: 刚注册3天内每天限制发帖1帖，是否可以
<oneleaf> 貌似也不可以
<iGirl> iVIM2: 我也喜欢这个,数目可以加点
<oneleaf> 不过我考虑下该如何限制广告
<iVIM2> oneleaf: 如果是bot发广告的话这样直接卡死
<flh> iVIM2:   kvm安装debian无声啊？？
<iVIM2> flh: alsa是否安装
<flh> iVIM2: 在虚拟的debin上安装了，我实机用的也是debian，安装方法 一样
<oneleaf> 我先查下如何处理SPAM的问题
<happyaron> oneleaf: 试试电子邮件antispam的一些软件？
<flh> iVIM2: kvm可选的声卡类型少。没几个
<oneleaf> 那封禁的规则，广告可以掉
<happyaron> oneleaf: 不知道技术上好不好实现
<happyaron> 广告的在理由里写个ad就好。
<oneleaf> 一般的封禁原则小于1天
<iVIM2> flh: 没用过kvm不是特别清楚，但是你可以看下https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Alsa
<oneleaf> 需要注明封禁原因
<flh> iVIM2: 谢谢
<happyaron> flh: 你用cd1装的？
<oneleaf> 如果注册马甲上来骂，是封多少比较合适？
<oneleaf> 还是不超过1天
<flh> happyaron: netiso 再网络安装
<oneleaf> 这个指马甲
<happyaron> 我觉得处理完他骂的事，骂人的马甲封掉就好。
<tenzu> oneleaf: 马甲永久,主ID三天,再来一次全永久
<adagio> 粗口直接永久疯掉，没啥商量的
<happyaron> flh: 安装用多久？
<flh> happyaron: 没有dm也可以远程X
<happyaron> flh: netinst部分
<tenzu> 都是成年人,骂了人就得受到惩罚
<happyaron> flh: 赞
<oneleaf> ok
<oneleaf> 其他的呢？
<adagio> 不服就让他再搞个马甲来，只要不骂人，就不封
<oneleaf> 还需要制定其他的封禁规则吗？
<flh> happyaron: kvm也只是当个服务器用用，声卡也没有什么用，算了
<happyaron> 关于投诉的，我觉得被投诉的版主不要自己处理
<happyaron> flh: :)
<adagio> 对对
<oneleaf> ok
<adagio> 避嫌嘛
<happyaron> 粗口也由别的斑竹来操作
<oneleaf> ok
<adagio> oneleaf: 我认为有必要重申版主行为规范，除了粗口/广告/色情，其他一律不能随便封号，必须公示再定夺
<oneleaf> ok
<silenceCHAO> ubuntu处于ADSL内，如何设置net桌面控制？
<tenzu> 不和谐内容删帖加警告
<adagio> 对，多用警告，慎用封禁
<tenzu> 讨论翻墙的帖子挪小黑屋,并给用户短信提醒
<delectate> oneleaf: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=310676
<iVIM2> tenzu: 赞同，这种帖子很多
<oneleaf> ok
<tenzu> iVIM2: 你见过很多不和谐帖?
<silenceCHAO> 谁会设置ADSL内部ubuntu的远程桌面？要能够在ADSL外控制的
<adagio> 和谐贴不多吧，我感觉
<iVIM2> tenzu: 讨论翻q阿
<tenzu> 河蟹帖偶尔还是有的,的确不多.或者询问翻墙方法的帖子
<tenzu> 我建议政治帖也直接删掉并警告
<iGirl> 政治贴要封号的
<tenzu> 不删的话挪小黑屋
<happyaron> 技术论坛，不谈政治
<iGirl> 特别是喊冤的
<Kandu> tenzu: 小黑屋在哪兒
<happyaron> Kandu: 千帖才能看见。
<Kandu> happyaron: 沒希望了
<void1> oneleaf: 发帖审核功能怎么会没有
<oneleaf> 现在加上
<tenzu> 遇到过大仙抱怨社会的,说着说着就谈政治了,虽然这种帖也少,不过难保以后就碰到了
<oneleaf> 1 除粗口/广告/色情贴封号外，其余原则上不得封号
<oneleaf> 2 讨论翻墙的帖子挪小黑屋,并给用户短信提醒	
<oneleaf> 3 不和谐内容删帖加警告
<adagio> 政治贴要封号？那爱因斯坦完了
<oneleaf> 4 一般封号应该小于或等于6小时
<oneleaf> 5 如果注册马甲粗口封永久，但由其他版主处理，被投诉版主不得处理。如果正常申述，不得封禁
<oneleaf> 看看还有补充的吗？
<happyaron> oneleaf: 如果是常发政治贴的呢
<happyaron> 不是bot，但是没事来两帖
<oneleaf> 冒失警告超过10个就自动封了
<oneleaf> 貌似
<happyaron> OK
<Kandu> oneleaf: iVIM2 剛說的註冊三天內限制發帖數，可以改成 半天/一天 試試。這樣對限制廣告 bot 有點作用吧
<tenzu> 10个警告会不会太多了,建议3-5
<oneleaf> Kandu，这个不一定可以做到
<tenzu> Kandu: 很多bot都是08-09年注册的啊
<oneleaf> tenzu 我去看看，如何处理
<kingbo> 请问我的静态库用到gtk，我把它们放在一个目录下，makefile.am里怎么加入gtk的CFLAGS
<tenzu> 平均3天拿一个警告就可以在本月内乱来...
<kingbo> 我试了AM_CFLAGS AM_CXXFLAGS AM_CPPFLAGS这几个都不行，用的是AM_CFLAGS = `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0`
<kingbo> 编辑不过去，老提示gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<oneleaf> tenzu 一般这种人很少，特殊处理
<oneleaf> 到版主区去投票封禁
<oneleaf> 超过5个版主同意就封掉
<tenzu> 临时投票,这个办法好
<oneleaf> 如何
<wowoto> mpd  出现  line205 “” expected
<adagio> 我觉得没啥说的了，就按那5条办，建议发贴置顶，让所有人都看见
<oneleaf> ok
<tenzu> 我挂签名里
<oneleaf> 那还有其他需要补充的吗？
<tenzu> 我没了
<oneleaf> 1 除粗口/广告/色情贴封号外，其余原则上不得封禁
<oneleaf> 2 讨论翻墙的帖子挪小黑屋,并给用户短信提醒	
<oneleaf> 3 不和谐内容删帖加警告
<oneleaf> 4 一般封禁应该小于或等于6小时
<oneleaf> 5 如果注册马甲粗口封永久，但由其他版主处理，被投诉版主不得处理。如果正常申述，不得封禁
<oneleaf> 6 对于长期不断捣乱的帐号，需要至少5个版主同意封禁，方可封禁
<oneleaf> 如何？
<iGirl> ok
<tenzu> agree
<adagio> ok
<pityonline> 原来 webirc 里标记 away 没用……
<tenzu> pityonline: 我只在irssi里成功过
<iGirl> 又不是qq
 * iGirl 好了,收工,回去睡觉
<tenzu> 突然冷静了
<Drazet> 呵呵
<Drazet> 哈楼哈
<Drazet> 洒家来了
<onshoestring> 开完会了？
<pityonline> tenzu: webirc 可以标记 away 成功，也可以成功解除标记，但它不重新显示 away 期间的聊天记录，可能是 webirc 不支持自定义高亮的原因
<oneleaf> ok，重新修订了版主行为规定
<oneleaf> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=72565&p=417242#p417242
<happyaron> 建议全局公告~
<oneleaf> 已经全局公告
<tenzu> pityonline: 也许吧
<Drazet> 哦 难怪论坛上米有翻墙的呢
<pityonline> oneleaf: 建议把翻墙等敏感词拆开吧，免得被索引
<oneleaf> ok
<wowoto> daemon: cannot init supplementary groups of user "xmu": Operation not permitted—— 什么情况？？？
<blueghost> 类似我了
<blueghost> 累死我了
<blueghost> tenzu:)  有什么方法可以快点 发, 现在是浆糊的状态
<Drazet> 啥？
<blueghost> tenzu:) 好像看 网上 说 加盐, 对吗
<tenzu> blueghost: 没办法,只能抓紧时间搅,所以让你用电动打蛋器嘛
<tenzu> blueghost: 千万别加盐,加了就完了
 * qiang_liu8183 bye all
<blueghost> tenzu:) 哦
<tenzu> blueghost: 盐会把水分析出,除非你能把水滤掉,否则永远发不起来了
<blueghost> tenzu:) 只有一种电动 的 300 块, 一套的. 他妈的, 打个蛋 还要 一套
<pityonline> blueghost: 还在打蛋，我饭都吃完了……
<blueghost> tenzu:) 看电视说的, 加糖 可以快点
<onshoestring> 网上有烹饪的博客 每天的菜式不同 有讲蛋糕的
<blueghost> pityonline:) :)
<tenzu> blueghost: 加糖应该会越来越稠
<wzlxx> DEBIAN现在没有ALSACONF了吗?
<tenzu> blueghost: 300块太贵了,100以内就够用
<wzlxx> TESTING的
<blueghost> tenzu:) 那 是电视说的对. 网上看的 说要加盐
<wowoto> 没人回答我的问题
<wowoto> faint
<tenzu> blueghost: 想想也知道不要加盐嘛
<wowoto> 都瞎聊
<wowoto> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<tenzu> wowoto: 没人会呗
<blueghost> tenzu:) 那是我看错了, 我继续努力
<wowoto> 我不信
<blueghost> 将2~3汤匙的白糖加到蛋清里，再加入一点盐（或者几滴醋或者几滴柠檬汁，随便选一样），朝一个方向划圈打（千万不要换方向啊！），直到打发成硬性泡沫，也就是盆子倒扣蛋白都不会掉下来的状态。这一步非常关键，蛋糕能不能发起来就看它了！！！
<blueghost> 这个什么意思
<onshoestring> 窝窝头都是上过讲台的 还有问题？
<tenzu> blueghost: 我办公室小妹什么都没加,就用机器打出来了
<wzlxx> DEBIAN现在没有ALSACONF了吗?
<mausetot> wzlxx: 没有
<wzlxx> DEBIAN现在没有ALSACONF了吗?
<mausetot> wzlxx: 没有
<blueghost>  我知道 蛋白 遇上 柠檬汁 会接块, 是不是加盐 是为了 结块
<wzlxx> mausetot: 怎么办阿 ?
<mausetot> wzlxx: 不知道
<tenzu> blueghost: 那没试过
<wzlxx> mausetot: 生因 很小
<reiv> 蛋白遇上电解质都会结块吧。
<tenzu> blueghost: 也许少量盐可以,没试过,不确定
<hao> 闹市
<blueghost> tenzu:) 问题是 我没 机器 啊, 300 块 一套 打蛋鸡, 谁买的起啊. 打个蛋 都要一套, 不是变态吗
<reiv> 蛋白质是胶体。
<mausetot> wzlxx 声音小用　alsamixer
<tenzu> blueghost: 所以蒸蛋羹嘛,做蛋糕麻烦
<blueghost> tenzu:) 那 我试一下, 不行, 重新来过, 今晚 一定要做好
<wzlxx> mausetot: 调到 最 大 也 是 很 小
<blueghost> tenzu:) 继续努力
<adagio> 嗯？散会啦？
<tenzu> blueghost: 加油吧
<tenzu> adagio: 你睡过去了?
<wowoto> nnd  升级之后就挂了
<wowoto> faint
<mausetot> wzlxx 那alsaconf也没用
<wzlxx> 这个是ALSA渠动的问题
<adagio> tenzu: 我去灌水
<wzlxx> mausetot: 有
<adagio> tenzu: 搞到扣扣没有？
<adagio> 搞了几个？
<tenzu> adagio: 一个都没有
<adagio> KAO
<adagio> 再搞去！
<adagio> 搞不到不准睡觉
<wzlxx> mausetot: DEBIAN的 守护jincheng zai nali?
<adagio> 走了
<hao> 现在都不说话了
<onshoestring> 我说了没人理啊
<onshoestring> 别人都是版主
<hao> 我们是草根
<Jagdwurst> 你说啥了?
<onshoestring> 在线视频有什么好看的电影
<hao> 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset
<T-T> 看哪一类的？
<hao> 无聊了
<blueghost> tenzu:) 网上说用 电饭煲, 如果用 微波炉 要多长时间啊
<tenzu> blueghost: 这我不知道了,办公室小妹用的烤箱
<onshoestring> 最近流行 比较好看的 比如我看过的 盗梦空间？
<hao> 他们是不是再讲做蛋糕
<tenzu> hao: 是
<onshoestring> 蛋糕要烤箱
<onshoestring> 或有烤箱功能
<hao> 严重偏题
<hyy> 偶尔偏下题是可以的
<hao> 那个看电影的想看什么题材
<wujie_> 各位好
<pocoyo`> wujie_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 怎么修改libreoffice字体？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不知道……
<hao> wujie男的女的
<hyy> 没用过
<wujie_> 干嘛
<hao> 刚用ubuntu不是很了解
<richard_ma> 求一个正则
<richard_ma> 2010.12.20:JPG[REQ_RESULT_END]
<hao> 是吴杰啊，还是吴姐啊
<richard_ma> 2010.12.20:PNG[REQ_RESULT_END]
<wujie_> 你姐
<richard_ma> 2010.12.20:MISSING[REQ_RESULT_END]
<iVIM2> 请问WINDOWS里面有gcc怎么用
<richard_ma> 只要中间那部分JPG PNG或MISSING
<onshoestring> 叫姐的多了，委娘
<blueghost> tenzu:) 可能 不成功, 打的还是不发. 可能 当初 残留 了蛋黄. 而且手打的. 两父子 轮流打, 都 打不发
<blueghost> 艾
<iVIM2> 请问WindowsXP里面gcc怎么用
<blueghost> 自己弄个自动的打蛋器
<wujie_> vpn谁知道如何用
<hao> gcc在ubuntu里一样用啊
<tenzu> blueghost: 手打不行的,我打过,怎么打都没有机器打的好
<alvin_rxg> richard_ma: /:(\w+)\[/
<LKoi_Z> iVIM2: windows下vs编译的效果好，毕竟是自家的
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< mingw
<richard_ma> alvin_rxg: 用grep应该怎么写这个命令？
<hao> 不是说gcc高效吗
<MeaCulpa> 我也觉得ms make比mingw的弄出来的好一些
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 他机器上面已经装好了，是有C:\GCC的一个目录
<MeaCulpa> hao: 要是各家自己的编译器还不如跨平台的gcc, 可以去死了
<alvin_rxg> richard_ma: grep -P ':(\w+)\['
<LKoi_Z> hao: 恩，效率是高，但是vs编译完的文件大小小而且效率好，但是速度慢。。
<blueghost> tenzu:) 艾, 太贵了. 只有 一种. 连 商品 也和中国 的 xxx 一样. 没得选择
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 用起来提示找不到CC1什么的
<MeaCulpa> icc acc solaris cc没一个比gcc 差得
<tenzu> blueghost: 淘宝上看过么?
<alvin_rxg> richard_ma: 错了……
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 我以前用Cygwin的时候没事
<onshoestring> vs 里有c?
<blueghost> tenzu:) 从 没试过 网购
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 不知道是不是他在装Code::Block的时候附带装上的，连#include好像都不能用
<hao> 才疏学浅
<wujie_> 我在淘宝买过一部手机，悲剧，3个月就坏了
<hao> 大家多多指教
<hao> 怎么不去网店
<blueghost> tenzu:) 看起来 我的蛋糕是没成功 的机会了. 明天继续
<LKoi_Z> 一直认为windows下用命令行是一种折磨，还是linux的shell给力
<tenzu> blueghost: 有工具的话很轻松,小妹一个人都能搞定,你们家两个大老爷们儿肯定行
<onshoestring> 在大店买 不要在淘宝买
<hao> linux就是靠shell活的
<blueghost> tenzu:) 工具 有手动的. 明天在努力一下.
<iVIM2> 问题我非常不喜欢Code::Block
<wujie_> x终端和sell有什么区别
<iVIM2> 慢
<LKoi_Z> wujie_: 同问
<hao> 你们的蛋糕还没做好啊
<iVIM2> 而且还有建立Project什么的
<blueghost> tenzu:) 就作为 两父子 的 招牌了.
<blueghost> hao:) 第一次做, 没经验. 明天继续努力
<hao> x终端不支持中文
<hao> 是吧
<v_v> tenzu, 罪过罪过， 你是mm啊， 我一直以为你是个爷们
<richard_ma> alvin_rxg: 不要那个冒号和左侧的中括号
<hao> 我是男的，正宗的
<tenzu> v_v: 我说的是我办公室小妹,不是我
<v_v> tenzu, -__
<blueghost> 我的顺序 错了
<LKoi_Z> iVIM2: 大型的项目还是用project省心，不然写makefile很痛苦
<blueghost> 能吃就不错了
<blueghost> 明天继续努力
<alvin_rxg> richard_ma: grep 不怎么会……
<wujie_> sell可以写中文？
<v_v> wujie_, 你也是mm？
<richard_ma> alvin_rxg: 这个是正则的问题
<wujie_> 干嘛
<alvin_rxg> richard_ma: grep 的正则不会
<v_v> wujie_, 哇， 我太意外了
<richard_ma> alvin_rxg: 如果我跳过指定个数的字符呢？前面的日期是固定长度的
<hao> 不知道
<hao> 晕
 * MeaCulpa HPUX grep 没有-A...
<hao> 真的是女的
<wujie_> 鄙视
<redmorning> 有什么支持断点续传的FTP软件？命令行的也行。
<Jagdwurst> 有什么不能断点续传的ftp软件?
<redmorning> Jagdwurst: 呃，gftp需要手动设置吗？我把它关了后，再打开，先前的任务就没了.
<mausetot> redmorning: 不需要
<gebjgd> redmorning<< filezilla
<tenzu> lftp...
<debianer> 请问哪里有eva的deb包下载阿？debian testing源里没有哦
<debianer> 我现在用一个emacs版本在用
<redmorning> 哦，找到了。断了后重新下载，就会有个提示是否续传。我还以为一开FTP它就会提示是否接着以前的任务呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 明天早上 蛋糕就好了, 请你吃一块. (可能 不成功, 能 吃应该是没问题的)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: x_X
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> tenzu:)  请你吃两块, 谢谢 你的帮助
<tenzu> blueghost: 不客气
<blueghost> :)
<FoxHelo> hello everybody  !
<blueghost> 下了, 这次来 只为了资讯 做蛋糕 的问题. 再次感谢 tenzu
<FoxHelo> 谁有比较好玩的Linux游戏可以介绍吗？
<v_v> FoxHelo, xeys
<v_v> FoxHelo, xeyes -__-
<shvntr_> FoxHelo: Caster
<shvntr_> 可惜我显卡坏掉了
<FoxHelo> 我Google一下
<T-T> FoxHelo 玩哪种游戏呀？
<FoxHelo> T-T：想玩些休闲的小游戏
<T-T> FoxHelo, chromium这个是射击的还不错
<FoxHelo> T-T：我的笔记本电脑比较老了，大的游戏估计玩不起！
<fighterlyt> kindle 3确实很给力！
<debianer> 到底用chrome好还是用chromium?
<T-T> 大的有tremulous 还有一个wormux 都蛮好玩的
<FoxHelo> T-T：chromium这不是google Chrome browser的开源项目名称嘛，还有游戏叫这个！
<MeaCulpa> FoxHelo: NWN, Quake 2,3   UT2k4
<debianer> tenzu: 请你吃两块是骂你的呢
<MeaCulpa> FoxHelo: Eternal Land, The Mana World, Runescape, Planeshift, ATITD
<FoxHelo> MeaCulpa:Thanks
<Zprood> 没人了 ？
<T-T> 可能都在玩游戏吧
<Zprood> 额
<pocoyo`> tenzu: 开会开玩了？
<debianer> chromium和chromium-browser有什么区别？
<Zprood> £¿£¿£¿
<Zprood> µÚÒ»´ÎÌýµ½Õâ¸ö˵»°
<^k^> Zprood:say 第一次听到这个说话 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<pocoyo> Zprood: utf8 please
<Zprood> 不好意思
<FoxHelo> 我一个困扰很久的问题请教下高手们，我的笔记本电脑的Touchpad在Linux下，老是一开机就默认开启，Touchpad上面有个指示灯，但是开机的时候Touchpad可以用，但等不亮，自己用hotkey控制Touchpad到也正常，有没有什么办法让开机后Touchpad默认不开启，指示灯和Touchpad状态同步？？？
<pocoyo> Zprood: 好意思 我都不会设置gb2312的。没进过gb2312的irc.
<Zprood> 以前用chromium 现在转向FF
<gebjgd> FoxHelo<< 不用hotkey
<gebjgd> FoxHelo<< 用gsynaptics
<debianer> 谁知道chromium和chromium-browser有什么区别？
<Zprood> pocoyo: 不好意思，我只是试下这个编码。
<snoop_fy> chromium 好像是一个游戏 :)
<snoop_fy> 打飞机的
<debianer> snoop_fy: 不会吧，是个游戏吗？
<FoxHelo> gebjgd:那个gsynaptics什么Touchpad都可以用吗？要自己手动装吧？
<snoop_fy> debianer: 你可以apt-get install chromium看看啊，哈哈
<debianer> snoop_fy: 不是都说它是个浏览器吗
<Zprood> FoxHelo：不清楚你的问题。
<debianer> 这些搞糊涂了
<FoxHelo> Zprood：就是让Touchpad开机的时候不要默认就开启！
<Zprood> deblaner：而且还是打飞机的...
<snoop_fy> debianer: 浏览器也叫这个，我的本意也是找那个浏览器，然后就装了那个游戏
<snoop_fy> Zprood: 确实是打飞机...
<debianer> snoop_fy: 我以前还没发现这个问题哦
<debianer> snoop_fy: 这个也是google的产品吗
<Zprood> 确实很强大。
<debianer> snoop_fy: 错了，这个和google产品有联系吗
<snoop_fy> debianer: 貌似不是，我不常打飞机，玩了几下就删了
<Zprood> google没有出打飞机的游戏吧。
<debianer> snoop_fy: 你喜欢chrome还是喜欢chromium浏览器？
<Zprood> FoxHelo: 开机启动项那里有没设置 ？
<mausetot> Zprood: 没有
<snoop_fy> debianer: 我其实都感觉不到她们的区别。。
<gebjgd> FoxHelo<< 用gsynaptics
<gebjgd> FoxHelo<< 用gsynaptics
<gebjgd> FoxHelo<< 用gsynaptics
<gebjgd> FoxHelo<< 用gsynaptics
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<Zprood> 打飞机的浏览器，NB
<FoxHelo> gebjgd:问题是我的Touchpad不是Synaptics的
<gebjgd> FoxHelo<< 那个是个设置程序
<gebjgd> FoxHelo<< 管你什么牌子的呢
<snoop_fy> Zprood: 真的建议你装一下，其实无聊的时候玩玩还真不错，画面挺好的
<justtesttesttest> test
<pocoyo> justtesttesttest: 仁义礼智信！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<FoxHelo> gebjgd：所以都可以不是不是!那我试试！Thanks
<knownbad> FoxHelo: 看下 man synaptics 在看下 /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf
<Zprood> member:snoop_fy：ok，有机会一定试试。
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan, ....  22:46 
<Zprood> 话说ubuntu下有些不错的3D游戏，大家都玩过那些可玩性怎么样 ？
<FoxHelo> knowbad:收到！
<FoxHelo> 弱弱的问一句，这个IRC里面怎么单独向某个人发消息啊
<silenceCHAO> 装过一个在线蹦TUX的，但是不知道怎么注册
<silenceCHAO> 那个看截图和说明感觉应该很好玩的
<Zprood> 结果是玩一半后说付费的吧
<ofan> FoxHelo: 打名字前几个字母按tab
<debianer> 我发现chromium这个游戏也不错哦
<Zprood> ofan:  多谢指教
<pocoyo> FoxHelo: /query  nick.
<snoop_fy> debianer: 是吧，我就说不错么
<Zprood> chromium=打飞机  本意 ？
<FoxHelo> ofan: 这样子，对方就可以收到消息提示了吗？
<ofan> FoxHelo: 恩
 * ofan test
<FoxHelo> ofan: Thanks1
<ofan> 感觉weechat比irssi好用..
<Zprood> 看了一些介绍IRC的文章，都是互抄的
<Zprood> 有详细的介绍的吗 /
<ofan> Zprood: 要啥介绍,就是聊天室
<debianer> 请问，我要把其他昵称也注册到这个帐号下面，要如何做？
<Zprood> 额 就是小技巧什么的 比如你刚才说的那个 tab键的
<pocoyo> debianer: /msg nickserv help
<Zprood> 不知道那个服务器的人气比较高啊
<ofan> Zprood: 这是客户端的事情
<ofan> Zprood: 了解你的客户端支持什么命令
<ofan> debianer: group
<pocoyo> Zprood: 服务器还是频道？
<ofan> debianer: /msg nickserv help group
<Zprood> 额 这个服务器
<debianer> ofan: 谢谢
<Zprood> 准确的我用的客户端是 Colloquy
<debianer>  /msg nickserv help group
<debianer> ofan: 我输入这个命令没反应哦
<MopperWhite> /time
 * MopperWhite 22:59
<Zprood> 有人对这个感兴趣不 ？http://hexxeh.net
<ofan> debianer: ...
<ofan> debianer: 命令前没空格...
<debianer> ofan: 是没有空格阿
<ofan> debianer: 你啥客户端
 * MopperWhite 写作业ing～
<MopperWhite> 杯具
<Zprood> 考试ing...
<MopperWhite> 正在考？
 * MopperWhite had 月考ed already...
<Zprood> MopperWhite: 明天早上考
<MopperWhite> 哦～
<wowoto> tmd   ，  mpd 更新后好多命令不能用了
<wowoto> mpd --create-db 都不行了~！~~
<Zprood> MopperWhite: 不过和现在考没什么区别
<wowoto> 咋办！~~
 * MopperWhite is going tu 中考
<MopperWhite> to
<Zprood> MopperWhite: Are you kidding ?
<debianer> 宋体到底是衬线字体还是无衬线字体？
<wowoto> 命令行下全废
<wowoto> faint
<MopperWhite> Zprood, the next year
<yhong11> debianer: 中文都是serf
<debianer> 我现在也用chromium-browser了，感觉和chrome没什么区别
<debianer> yhong11: 谢谢
<MopperWhite> Zprood, After about 140 days later
<debianer> yhong11: 那么，sans-serf是用在哪里？
<mausetot> debianer: 不是
<yhong11> debianer: np，虽然都是serf，但是宋体和英文serf比较搭
<Zprood> MopperWhite: 还是中学生？
<yhong11> debianer: 觉得sans比较合适屏幕阅读
<MopperWhite> Zprood, 嗯
<Zprood> debianer: 你发现打开标签多了标题处的文字让人dan疼吗》
<debianer> Zprood: 是的，很模糊
<MopperWhite> 很Denten
<debianer> Zprood: 而且很小
<MopperWhite> 讨厌竞赛
<MopperWhite> 88，真***的竞赛！
<snoop_fy> Zprood: 标签多了每个浏览器的标签都会被压缩的很小吧，应该
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: mpc update
<Zprood> debianer: 不是吧，我打开很多个，然后跳到其他的标签的时候顶部栏的文字被压扁了
<wowoto> alvin_rxg, thx 我试下
<Zprood> 就因为那个原因我才放弃chromium的
<wowoto> alvin_rxg, 私聊窗口
<wowoto> listen: bind to '0.0.0.0:6600' failed: Address already in use (continuing anyway, because binding to '[::]:6600' succeeded)
<wowoto> daemon: cannot init supplementary groups of user "xmu": Operation not permitted
<wowoto> [xmu@Archlinux ~]$
<miosec> 有没有什么比较好的类似于code visual to flowchat 的工具，linux下。
<Zprood> 为什么有时候可以查到别人的IP，有的不行？
<irctest> 大家好？
<^k^> irctest, 好  23:18 
<irctest> 你好，请问有人遇到这样一个问题吗，我想远程桌面一个台ubuntu,但那台ubuntu 10.04锁屏了，我在这边只看到黑一片屏幕，连输入密码的地方都没有 ？
<irctest> 能否不锁屏呢。
<T-T> 星际译王输入显示无法连接mysql 怎么处理？？
<irctest> 不会吧。。译王还要连mysql?
<T-T> 输入的时候显示Connect to MySQL failed!
<irctest> 那你不要连喽
<T-T> 我重启mysql也不行
<T-T> irctest:已解决
<chenxiang0935> 哦也，我终于进来了
<chenxiang0935> 还是维基给力啊
<wowoto> Jarr
 * T-T 要走了
<felixonmars> 求解: grep-status: /var/lib/dpkg/status:23205: expected a colon
<felixonmars> 那个文件 23200-23210 行的内容我贴出来: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545998/
<ballkids> test
<^k^> ballkids, ....  01:06 
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 作成年糕了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 蛋白 没 发好. 今晚 再接再厉. 不过味道还是不错
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<T-T> blueghost:什么味道呀？
<blueghost> 栗子 蛋糕
<blueghost> 样子 象年糕, 味道也象年糕
<blueghost> http://tech.163.com/digi/10/1107/09/6KSHU5IR001618J1.html
<blueghost> ipad 也是屏蔽关键字吗
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: noch mal ritter.  RS148EM9  www.musicstar.de/rittersport
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< ......
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pasted in #openttd tooo
<alvin_rxg> leni:
<leni> hi
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ritter.  RS148EM9  www.musicstar.de/rittersport
<^k^> leni, 好  05:58 
<alvin_rxg> leni: : ritter.  RS148EM9  www.musicstar.de/rittersport
<leni> 下一个券然后下歌？
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<leni> 那个网址
<leni> 还要十块钱
<alvin_rxg> 说的很清楚…… ._.
<alvin_rxg> leni: 给你个 gutschein 不要……
<leni> 先搜搜歌
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< ........
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 速度咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 速度什么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看来你不要了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 那上面没有我想要的
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 巧克力男阿
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<^k^>  06:09
<leni> 你们用了没有？
<mausetot> leni: 没有
<leni> 看来又是我吃螃蟹
<gebjgd> leni<< 。。。。。。
<leni> 给了那密码还是要你注册
<leni> 注册要写地址的
<leni> 算了，省得给它钓鱼
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<leni> 你们也不先试试
<leni> 不够意思
<gebjgd> leni<< 你真笨
<gebjgd> leni<< 笨到家了
<leni> 干什么
<leni> 意思是用掉就没有啦？
<mausetot> leni 如果你要，我把我的号码也给你
<alvin_rxg> 还有，我下周再去买
<leni> 不了
<leni> 我困了
<leni> 又好去睡了
<leni> 你们想用就用吧
<leni> 拜拜
<alvin_rxg> nnd, 两个家伙建了巨型舰队，卡死我了……
<mausetot> 你太闲了...
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/PeWq1.gif
<alvin_rxg> http://lolsnaps.com/upload_images/real/156.gif
<gebjgd> linux上有什么好的facebook客户端么
<gebjgd> 除了gwibber
<zacklee> 但使龙城飞将在，不教胡马度阴山。
<zacklee> 醉卧沙场君莫笑，古来征战几人回。
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-21
<iFvwm> lerosua: 买手机了没。9妹
<lerosua> iFvwm: 9妹还没出啊。
<srdgame> 還沒有去預定呢
<srdgame> 手握M8很糾結
<lerosua> srdgame: 你握着m8 ?
<lerosua> 那着急买m9干嘛
<iFvwm> lerosua: 看到文章说出了
<srdgame> M8很糾結阿，軟件是最大的缺陷
<srdgame> 中關村能體驗M9
<srdgame> 可惜現在工作地點已經不再那邊了
<iFvwm> srdgame: 少输出繁体
<srdgame> iFvwm: 爲啥
<lerosua> iFvwm: 别听人家胡说。
<iFvwm> 环保点
<lerosua> srdgame: 支持你输出繁体。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 才看到的
<srdgame> iFvwm: 這跟環保有啥關係
<iFvwm> 小孩子，没环保意识
<iFvwm> 自己想
<srdgame> 你說打印費墨？
<iFvwm> 显示也浪费进程些
<srdgame> 那大家應該去學文言文
<srdgame> 來個之乎者也
<iFvwm> 也费眼睛些
<srdgame> 什麼都省了
<iFvwm> 那更长
<lerosua> iFvwm: srdgame言之有理 ，尔同乎
<iFvwm> 同乎？
<srdgame> lerosua: 這就用上了。。您太強
<iFvwm> 不及格
<iFvwm> 这还文言文。丢
 * srdgame 完了，我這文化程度被鄙視了
<lerosua> srdgame: 是我被鄙视而已。
<lerosua> 不过都惯了。
<iFvwm> 你被wind也骂习惯了？
<srdgame> wind是啥？
<GinTonic> 兄弟们好
<GinTonic> 我的debian 更新到testing后 进不了桌面了！帮帮忙
<lerosua> iFvwm: 当你把自己当成一把屎，就再也没人会主动去踩你了
<missing> lerosua: 赞
<iFvwm> lerosua: 丫丫的。你难道学了jyf的？
<missing> jyf附身估计
<lerosua> iFvwm: 三人行，必有我师。
<iFvwm> 昨天可是被wind说了的。 lol
<GinTonic> debian 更新到testing进不了桌面了
<srdgame> 誰解釋啥wind是誰，是啥
<pocoyo> tenzu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=310754
<pocoyo> missing:
<tenzu> pocoyo: 没看明白
<pocoyo> tenzu: 皮筋 点加入聊天。服务器填上conference.jabber.org。 聊天室填 ubuntu-cn 点加入。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 还能 tab 补全用户名。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 屁精用irc不能tab?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 。。。能。。。。
<Kandu> dropbox 客戶端能夠不走代理訪問了 :D
<tenzu> pocoyo: 那不就得了
<maple> itsucks: 用FVWM?
<Kandu> tenzu: 那個小黑屋要千貼能見，這限制能不能改改呢
<tenzu> Kandu: 为什么要改?
<Kandu> tenzu: 估計這輩子都達不到千貼
<srdgame> 小黑屋/
<srdgame> 那裏的
<tenzu> 每天水区刷一遍,不出一个月就够了
<onshoestring> 是不是 地下挖了个洞 dropbox
<srdgame> 論壇上的?
<tenzu> 方滨兴是不是在sina围脖上被骂的太狠,所以糊涂了?
<Kandu> tenzu: 我又不是話癆 0_o
<tenzu> Kandu: 告诉你个秘密,过了一万帖还有大惊喜
<missing> Kandu: 可以做表情党,我放你一码
<onshoestring> Kandu: 水灌多了一个月就到了，你没看多少人都上万贴
<Kandu> 0_o
<tenzu> 你看,有这功夫,10帖已经刷完了
<missing> Kandu: 也可以花钱问一叶买个版主,不灌水也可以看了
<onshoestring> 疼疼都两万贴了
 * lvlingli 
<Kandu> 人型灌水機？
<Kandu> :P
<onshoestring> miss 原来你们版主都是掏钱买的
<missing> 嗯
<missing> 花了不少钱呢
<itsucks> maple: o0o
<itsucks> maple: 不用fvwm
<iFvwm> 谁用什么通讯录的没
<itsucks> maple: 你用哇
<pansenj> 什么通讯录？？
<missing> iFvwm: ee,你那个天气脚本我放gnome开机启动那里什么经常没有效果呢
<iFvwm> missing: 没联网的时候，就没效果。之前的版本可以，有记录的cache有log有等待。后来都去掉了。
<missing> iFvwm: 哦,那就是要nm启动之后了哦
<iFvwm> 是啊
<missing> 那要弄一个延迟启动才可以了...
<iFvwm> 你可以sleep 10
<missing> 好的,谢谢
<iFvwm> 老版本都有的
<iFvwm> 别人要简洁的，我就都去掉了
<missing> 没看你的老板本
<iFvwm> git有
<missing> git不会弄哦
<iFvwm> until($_[0]=~/^Server:/){@_=`nslookup -timeout=2 -retry=1 www.163.com`;}
<missing> iFvwm: 嗯嗯
<iFvwm> 你加一句试试。这就是等待
<missing> 好的
<missing> iFvwm: 加那里-_-!!!
<lerosua> iFvwm: 干嘛跑了，聊天室里在争内战哩，多精彩。
<missing> 我还是sleep算了
<iFvwm> lerosua: 我看着晕。晕那家伙。
<iFvwm> missing: 加前面就是。LWP之前
<missing> iFvwm: 那个~要不要改?我怕目录不对啊
<iFvwm> 没路径啊
<iFvwm> 那=~是正则的比较表达式
<missing> 哦,没有学过正则哦,好的,弄好了,thx
<iFvwm> 试试断网。或者设置route不通。执行，再开网。应该马上刷出来
<missing> 嗯
<itsucks> o0o
<missing> iFvwm: test passed,哈哈
<srdgame> 寫個bot去灌水。。。
<srdgame> 可以找大小眼的代碼做參考
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=310782
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 统计下大家使用什么样的通讯录
<Guest52992> test
<pocoyo> Guest52992: 阁下莫非就是当年华山论剑武功独步天下罕有其匹号称一朵梨花压海棠的少林寺智障大师收养的小沙弥低能的爱犬旺财踩扁的蟑螂小强曾滚过的一个粪球？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pocoyo> Guest52992: 谁？
<NoIE> 不好意思，.pl的脚本，怎样安装到GIMP下？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我。
<pocoyo> cfy: 看见了。
<cfy> pocoyo: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread374526.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 想把 gentoo 从 32 位升级到 64 位，有没有损害小一些的办法？ - LinuxSir.Org
<cfy> pocoyo: delectate
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。
<xxc> 这是什么错误?:malloc.c:3096: sYSMALLOc: Assertion `(old_top == (((mbinptr) (((char *) &((av)->bins[((1) - 1) * 2])) - __builtin_offsetof (struct malloc_chunk, fd)))) && old_size == 0) || ((unsigned long) (old_size) >= (unsigned long)((((__builtin_offsetof (struct malloc_chunk, fd_nextsize))+((2 * (sizeof(size_t))) - 1)) & ~((2 * (sizeof(size_t))) - 1))) && ((old_top)->size & 0x1) && ((unsigned long)old_end & pagemask) == 0)' failed
<xxc> \请问
<xxc> 早上好
<xxc> 问个问题
<pocoyo> xxc: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<xxc> 这是什么错误?:malloc.c:3096: sYSMALLOc: Assertion `(old_top == (((mbinptr) (((char *) &((av)->bins[((1) - 1) * 2])) - __builtin_offsetof (struct malloc_chunk, fd)))) && old_size == 0) || ((unsigned long) (old_size) >= (unsigned long)((((__builtin_offsetof (struct malloc_chunk, fd_nextsize))+((2 * (sizeof(size_t))) - 1)) & ~((2 * (sizeof(size_t))) - 1))) && ((old_top)->size & 0x1) && ((unsigned long)old_end & pagemask) == 0)' failed
<lkk-> 太长就是错误
<pocoyo> xxc: 这是在干啥。。
<xxc> 程序报错
<xxc> 这是什么造成的?
<chentoo> free结果中cached很大，导致malloc失败，咋整？
<xxc> chentoo:什么意思?
<xxc> http://code.bulix.org/c26os0-79026 代码在这里
<xxc> 谁帮我看看
<xxc> 咋整?
<cfy> xxc: ulimit看下。是不是有内存限制呢？
<chentoo> Mem:       2069912    1469136     600776          0     514496     535084
<chentoo> free的结果，最后一项cached很大
<void1> xxc: 这是编译时错误吧，是你的malloc的参数变成负值了吧...
<cfy> 两个问题？
<cfy> chentoo: 你ulimit看下。
<void1> 纠正，不是编译时错误...
<xxc> void1:编译没有报错,运行的时候报错
<chentoo> cfy: ulimit的那一项
<chentoo> 哪一项
<xxc> ulimit是unulimit
<xxc> unlimit
<cfy> chentoo: 可能是ulimit -v
<chentoo> cfy: -v是virtual memory
<cfy> chentoo: 嗯。
<cfy> chentoo: 貌似也就这个有效果。
<chentoo> 是unlimited
<cfy> 哦。那不知道了。
<cfy> ulimit -a看下。有没有类似的
<xxc> void1:不是负值造成的
<chentoo> 能不能让内核读文件不缓存
<xxc> 刚刚检验了一下
<cfy> chentoo: 缓存应该会吐出来的。如果程序需要的话
<chentoo> 但是cached太大的话，malloc会失败
<Decate> cfy: AutoCAD的dwg文件，ubuntu下有可以打开的工具吗？
<cfy> Decate: 不知道
<void1> xxc: 为什么不debug进去看，到底是哪里让assert失败了呢
<chentoo> 内核貌似有检查，malloc的大小和内核剩余的内存空间
<Decate> cfy: 哎，看来还是不能纯linux。
<Decate> cfy: 我刚删掉win分区。
<xxc> 比较诡异,debug了,对反应不懂
<sory> 请问，我升级了 grub2 ， 然后我的启动菜单 ubuntu启动项变两个了，怎么删掉一个？
<Kandu> xxc: 給個完整的源碼瞧瞧？
<Decate> sory: 能不能把那两项的内容都写下看看？
<cfy> Decate: 嗯。看你的需求了。
<iFvwm> Decate: 使用交换格式嘛
<iFvwm> dx?什么的
<sory> Decate： 在哪看？
<void1> xxc: 无非就是断点在assert出错哪行，然后自己看看哪个表达式的值不为1了
<xxc> 函数开始的4次调用正常,第五此就报错
<Decate> iFvwm: 交换格式？不太明白。
<jiero> Decate:  转换格式。
<Decate> sory: 就是开机菜单显示的什么？
<cfy> sory: 修改/boot/grub/menu.lst吧。这是grub legacy,grub2不清楚。
<iFvwm> DXF Decate
<Decate> jiero: 我手上只有两个dwg文件，如果能够实现转换也没关系的。
<iFvwm> dwg是专用格式。 dxf是交换格式
<sory> Decate：显示了 两个ubuntu和recovry ， 就是ubuntu重复了
<Decate> iFvwm: 明白了，我只有dwg文件，如何实际转换？
<xxc> Kandu:http://code.bulix.org/c26os0-79026
<iFvwm> 认dwg的也有。论坛题过。
<iFvwm> Decate: 去别人机器转一下。另存一次
<sory> cfy： grub2 没有这个文件，好像改了~~
<cfy> sory: 那google
<sory> cfy： 正在google，还没找到方法~~，先来问问~~
<cfy> sory: ..
<Decate> sory:http://elephant.ruiwen.com/upload/movedisk/1262810942.pdf这有一个grub2的中文指南，你可以看看。
<sory> Decate： 好的，谢拉~~
<Decate> iFvwm: OK，知道了。
<iFvwm> Decate:  http://www.dwgtool.net/
<iFvwm> or wine autocad
<Decate> iFvwm: Thanks!
<missing> 优美语损失?
<cfy> sory: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<missing> 有没有损失
<cfy> sory: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<sory> 	
<sory> cfy： 改这个？
<cfy> sory: 你怎么搜索的？到处都是阿。
<Decate> cfy: grub.cfg会自动改掉的，
<cfy> sory: 是阿，你不需要那个直接杀出就好了。
<cfy> Decate: 哦。 我是gentoo.系统不会的XD
<cfy> Decate: sory 其实我不清楚。我是grub legacy
<sory> cfy：我看下，~~~
<iFvwm> missing: http://imagebin.org/128858 加了2句
<xxc> Kandu: http://code.bulix.org/nurm9z-79027?nofollow
<missing> iFvwm: ee今天很赞哦~~~
<Decate> cfy: 我的是ubuntu，说是会自动改变grub.cfg，并且grub2的中文文件也是这么说的，
<missing> iFvwm: 这个是写toda列表的?
<Decate> cfy: 前段时间一直想在grub2下用iso安装fedora 14，所以查了下关于grub2的文件，不过还没找到办法。
<onshoestring> Decate: 启动引导版有smallapple写的教程
<iFvwm> 不是。
<iFvwm> devtodo的？
<Decate> onshoestring: 能给个网址吗？
<iFvwm> 我写到conky
<cfy> Decate: 哦。
<sory> cfy ： 查看了，那两个的grub有一点不一样，不过都是ubuntu的启动项
<cfy> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjMwNzc5OTUy.html
<cfy> 三歹徒持枪抢金店 路人智酿车祸救店员
<Decate> sory: 会不会有一个有recovery字样。
<sory> cfy ：-class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os（这事一个）
<missing> iFvwm: 是改的那个风速之类的,看出来了,呵呵
<cfy> sory: 不要和我说。。。 我不会的。。。
<cfy> 我还是legacy
<cfy> 我其实不关心grub.我的新系统差点都没装grub，XD
<sory> Decate：--class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os（这是另一个）
<sory> cfy： - -
<sory> 晕，没看清，分行了~~
<sory> 两个一样~~
<sory> 删了
<cfy> iFvwm: 我感觉down_flash又出问题了。。。
<Nemo_xiaolan> 各位好~
<pocoyo> Nemo_xiaolan: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<iFvwm> cfy: 反正你有2个嘛
<iFvwm> 额。说flash?
<tonghuix>  一条命令解决。。。sudo update-grub
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯。
<iFvwm> cfy: 你给一个url. 我试试
<Nemo_xiaolan> 没人理我-______-
<cfy> iFvwm: 获取不到文件名了。又
<iFvwm> url
<cfy> iFvwm: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjMwOTIwNzE2.html
<missing> iFvwm: 有啥用的?那个加号要不要?
<iFvwm> 看是不是格式变了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 应该是
<iFvwm> 正常啊
<missing> iFvwm: ee...说说嘛~~~
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/128860
<cfy> iFvwm: 阿。。。。那我的出问题了。。。
<iFvwm> missing: 啥
<missing> iFvwm: 改的那两行
<missing> 没发现什么效果,还有前面的+要不要?
<iFvwm> missing: 加号不要。是表示加的位置
<iFvwm> nnnd
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy> missing: 看来你没用过patch...
<missing> 哈哈,烂perl
<iFvwm> 彩色的才加
<cfy> missing: 让ee给完整的嘛。。。
<iFvwm> 这和pl无关。diff而已
<missing> cfy: 我没事我都不搞啦,头疼那个东西,上次折腾那个内核中文补丁就烦死了
<iyten> http://wowubuntu.com/kno.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: » 基于 Ubuntu 的双屏平板电脑 Kno 即将发售 Wow! Ubuntu / Ubuntu 及 Linux 新闻、技巧、软件及游戏！
<iFvwm> 9% [==>                                    ] 1,283,108   1000K/s              ^C
<iFvwm> 比较快呢
<iFvwm> cfy: 居然喜欢看那人妖的
<cfy> missing: 中文补丁？要干啥的？
<missing> cfy: tty显示中文啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 看见某个关键词就下来看看。囧。
<cfy> missing: 开X嘛。
<missing> iFvwm: 画两次让那个文字有立体感?
<iFvwm> missing: 火候不足的。还折腾内核补丁？
<missing> cfy: 那不是蛋疼无聊折腾的吗?
<iFvwm> 分行显示而已。有时候一行太长
<missing> iFvwm: 所以后面我去下载archlive的弄好的,哈哈,我有个屁的火候啊
<iFvwm> clear了。没看到
<missing> 又不是不知道我是什么聊料,哈哈
<iFvwm> 你是香料嘛
<iFvwm> jiero: 死家伙。
<zcq> cfy吃饭去呀
<missing> iFvwm: 哦,我就说整立体感偏移也不要16那么大啊
<Decate> sory:搞定了没？
<missing> iFvwm: /\//  这个是什么意思,ee,哈哈
<iFvwm> 16是行距
<iFvwm> 就是/
<missing> 你说换行我就知道了
<cfy> zcq:等下
<cfy> iFvwm: 格式不又变了。你的可以？
<missing> 哦,好了,不打算再讨论这个了,我开始头疼了
<cfy> zcq: 有没有啥电影？
<iFvwm> cfy: 没。反正你都2次说不行了。我可没改过
<iFvwm> cfy: 你改乱了notify?
<iFvwm> 加你strict?
<cfy> iFvwm: 上次不是你的也不可以？
<iFvwm> or utf8?
<zcq> 。。
<cfy> iFvwm:没有阿。
<cfy> iFvwm: 网页格式又变了。无法获取文件名呢
<iFvwm> cfy: 不是啊。上次只是担心他改，我就改一个通用点的解析
<cfy> zcq: 有没有!!!
<cfy> zcq: 30再下去吃。。。
<iFvwm> 没变吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。
<cfy> iFvwm: 变了。我的很精确得定为。所以。。。
<cfy> iFvwm:     document.title = "莫文蔚成都开唱 性感身姿尽显S曲线  101219 新闻现场" + " - 优酷视频解析 - FLVCD微视频/音乐专辑批量解析下载门户";
<iFvwm> 可我的正常啊
<cfy> 这个看上去不错，我用这个好了。
<iFvwm> 你改成去title的啊。
<cfy> zcq: ?
<iFvwm> 不确定title会都正常。主要是
<iFvwm> 其实，主要是op没显示边框。我看不到title。 :D
<pocoyo> cfy: 正则匹配3带3个数字的怎么写 *[0-9]\{3,\}* ?
<iFvwm> 丑了的，怎么可能性感
<iFvwm> 3
<iFvwm> or 3,3
<iFvwm> 不要,
<pocoyo> cfy: 正则匹配3带3个数字的怎么写 *[0-9]{3}* ?
<pocoyo> iFvwm: .
<cfy> pocoyo: 啥加三个带数字？
<cfy> pocoyo: 三个数字？
<pocoyo> cfy: 比如 abc007
<cfy> pocoyo: 差不多就是这样阿。
<cfy> pocoyo: 的单词么？
<pocoyo> cfy: 嗯。
<cfy> \b[a-zA-Z]*\d{3}\b
<cfy> pocoyo: perl的。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee，推荐部电影。
<missing> cfy: 美国人
<cfy> iFvwm:     m{\Qdocument.title = "\E([^"]+)"};
<cfy> iFvwm: 看这个正则多简洁XD
<cfy> missing: 阿？
<iFvwm> 正在为您解析，请耐心等
<missing> 电影啊,今天下的
<iFvwm> 屁哦。是这title
<cfy> iFvwm: 推荐一部电影。我准备毛概课看
<cfy> zcq: 你下午带书不？
<iFvwm> 没
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 我这里正常。。。。。rpwt XD
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你用的什么手机?
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<onshoestring> ee 你的字为啥有时能看 有时是？？？？？
<iFvwm> $mech->title
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<iFvwm> 你哪里来的document. 你解析的哦。作好事
<cfy> iFvwm: 写在注释里的。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个估计不会变XD
<iFvwm> 啥
<iFvwm> 我记得title不正常的
<cfy> iFvwm:     document.title = "莫文蔚成都开唱 性感身姿尽显S曲线  101219 新闻现场" + " - 优酷视频解析 - FLVCD微视频/音乐专辑批量解析下载门户";
<iFvwm> 那何必
<iFvwm> 才看了。这注释的。随时没了
<cfy> ...
<cfy> sigh.麻烦了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 看脆直接去youku.com获取文件名算咯。
<cfy> iFvwm: 是title的。
<cfy> iFvwm: perl -le 'use Encode;use WWW::Mechanize;$m=new WWW::Mechanize;$m->get($ARGV[0]);print encode "utf-8",$m->title' 'http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjMwNzgyNTA0.html'
<iFvwm> 不
<cfy> iFvwm: 简单快捷XD
<iFvwm> 启动2次，绝不
<NoIE> 有一个下载网站，叫做木蚂蚁。
<cfy> 木ee....
<NoIE> 木蚂蚁，木马蚁。。。好可疑。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 有没有按相似度 统计词频的
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  11:44 
<richard_ma> 我想问下，在ubuntu10.04中如何得到当前的屏幕分辨率
<richard_ma> 网上说xorg.conf中有，可以ub下没有这个文件，也有人说这个文件是用户配置，可以没有
<richard_ma> 我在Gconf-Editor里查找gconf配置了，貌似也没有，那这分辨率是怎么设置的阿？没有配置文件么？
<liuhai> 请问为什么我把VIM的winmanager插件命令映射为wm时不起作用呢？
<cfy> pocoyo: 啥意思？相似度？
<srdgame> adobe air怎麼安裝？
<srdgame> 源裏有麼？
<nsdy> 强大的开源的纯文本编辑器 Notepad++ v5.8.6 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/notepad-v5-8-6/]
<nsdy> 强大的开源的纯文本编辑器 Notepad++ v5.8.6 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/notepad-v5-8-6/
<nsdy> GNOME 桌面环境上的个人相片管理软件 F-Spot 0.8.2 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/f-spot-0-8-2/
<nsdy> 全世界上使用最广泛的入侵预防与侦测软件 Snort 2.9.0.3 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/snort-2-9-0-3/
<nsdy> Pidgin 2.7.8 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/pidgin-2-7-8/
<nsdy> 推荐一款Gnome桌面图标集 : AwOken http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/gnome-desktop-icon-awoken/
<nsdy> Gnome时钟样式:HUD for Conky http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/gnome-hud-for-conky/
<FrankLv> putty登陆有些终端没颜色的（比如SunOS,AIX...），可以开么？
<cfy> Kandu: 杭州的聚会你去不？
<cfy> Kandu: hzlug
<Kandu> cfy: 不去
<cfy> Kandu: 这么明确阿。
<cfy> Kandu: 回老家？
<Kandu> cfy: 我一直在家
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么不去呢:)
<Kandu> cfy: 我連樓下都懶得去，更別說去杭州
<cfy> Kandu: 你不在杭州？
<cfy> Kandu: 你不是杭州的？
<Kandu> cfy: 屬於杭州市
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<Kandu> cfy: 是杭州最邊緣的地方
<cfy> Kandu: 有没有google地图？我看看和嘉兴的距离
<Kandu> cfy: 聚會是在市區搞的，我討厭市區
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。最哪边？是最北么？最东？
<Kandu> cfy: 最西北
<Kandu> cfy: 你是說，我家的 google 地圖位址？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。是的
<Kandu> cfy: google 地圖搜索 杭州 山溝溝
<cfy> Kandu: 山沟沟？
<cfy> Kandu: 那个是啥字？不认识。囧
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，不對
<Kandu> cfy: 餘杭 山溝溝
<cfy> Kandu: 简体。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 看不懂。
<Kandu> cfy: 就是“沟”
<Decate> Kandu: I'am working in Fedora 14, It's so hard!
<Kandu> Decate: 沒體驗過 fedora。不過對我來說，除了 arch 和 debian 。其他發行版都很難用
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。看上去挺近的。不过没有方便的交通工具。
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，公交唄
<cfy> Kandu: 公交可以的？
<cfy> Kandu: 有嘉兴到余杭的公交？
<haohao> 最近两天Google不能用了？
<cfy> 可以阿
<cfy> ipv6+encrypted
<_jzxx> 早不能用了。。用 //google.com.tw
<Kandu> cfy: 杭州坐 348 到 瓶窯，瓶窯坐 479 到我家那兒了
<Zprood> 能用啊
<Kandu> cfy: s/479/497
<Zprood> 只是偶尔会抽
<haohao> ？？Google可以用？tw昨天也上不了？
<_jzxx> 湖南电信是上不去。
<Cn2dy> 新人报道
<haohao> 翻出去正常
<cfy> haohao: 你是家庭还是宿舍？
<haohao> 不翻就上不了
<Zprood> haohao: 你指的是什么 、
<haohao> ADSL
<Kandu> cfy: 我們都一戶一房
<haohao> google.com.hk
<Kandu> cfy: 農村都這樣吧
<Zprood> 海南电信正常
<haohao> mail.google.com
<cfy> Kandu: mark kandu的住址
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<cfy> haohao: 哦。ipv6好了。
<Zprood> 羡慕啊V6了
<haohao> 我是联通！现在连不通了
<haohao> ADSL可以设置IPV6？
<Kandu> cfy: 坐車很簡單，兩個都是坐到終點站  :)
<Cn2dy> 拜见各位大神大仙
<cfy> Kandu: 好。不过我过来干啥呢？
<Zprood> Cn2dy: 神仙 ？
<cfy> Kandu: 交流科幻书籍？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 科幻？ 我也喜欢阿
<Kandu> cfy: 幹啥，坐車唄
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<Kandu> cfy: 坐過來，坐回去  XD
<cfy> Kandu: 额？为坐车而坐车？
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> Kandu: 你有没有最后的学徒这本书？
<Kandu> Kindu: 0_o
<Kandu> cfy: 沒有
<cfy> 你看不看玄幻？
<Kindu> Kandu: lol
<Kandu> 以前看過
<cfy> 哦
<Kindu> cfy: 你居然把玄幻跟科幻搅一块！！！
<cfy> Kandu: 1怎么看的？
<cfy> Kandu: 阿？怎么绞了？
<Kandu> cfy: Kindu 是 江胖子
<Kindu> Kandu: 靠
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。。看错。。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 布置一个美女。他就去了。傻。。。
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 搞啥呢。。。
<cfy> 上毛概去咯
<iFwvm> 用 vw组合的都是sb
<iFwvm> 多年前我就发过文章谈这个
<wzssyqa> iFwvm: 表过分
<iFwvm> wzssyqa: 你问她自己生气否
<wzssyqa> iFwvm: 直接进行人身攻击总是不对的
<iFvwm> 这家伙谁呢
<iFwvm> wzssyqa: 哼哼
<iFvwm> jyf
<iFwvm> 哼哼
<iFvwm> 历来是无耻的家伙。不理会。
<iFwvm> hoho
<iFwvm> iFvwm: 你怎么不去那边了
<iFvwm> 你就喜欢和轮子的在一起，我不喜欢
 * wzssyqa 我就是一个二愣子，谁也别惹
<iFwvm> iFvwm: 轮子走了
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: lol
<iFwvm> 看来要重新研究攻击了
<richard_ma> Ubuntu分辨率的配置文件在哪里?
<roylez> iFwvm: nnnnnnd
<iFwvm> roylez: 咋？
<roylez> iFwvm: vios升级搞死人了
<roylez> iFwvm: 跟perl一样难产的家伙
<iFwvm> roylez: 雇个小子去干
<iFwvm> roylez: 恩 perl确实不能用于大规模软件开发
<roylez> iFwvm: ....？今天您早上脑袋怎么了？怎么这样说？
<iFwvm> roylez: LOL
<lkk-> iFwvm: perl只是工具
<happyaron> roylez: 。。。
<happyaron> lkk-: ...
<iFwvm> 哈哈
<happyaron> 没看出那是jyf变的么。
<iFwvm> 哈皮是个明白人
<lkk-> 靠...
<roylez> iFwvm: .....李鬼货色阿
<iFwvm> 怪只怪这个太好仿制了
<imafbi> hello
<^k^> imafbi, 好  13:19 
<iFwvm> vw和mn 都要慎用 同志们
<imafbi> 这里是中文频道吧
<roylez> iFvwm: 出来阿
<imafbi> `h
<roylez> imafbi: 不是阿，这里是火星语频道
<imafbi> .h
<jyfl987> imafbi: sorry, plz using english
<imafbi> 哈哈，机器人怎么用了，太久没来了
<iIlL0oO> 机器人不需要使用,全自动.
<imafbi> 不是吧，我记得有好多功能的
<roylez> 今天破马居然不在
<iIlL0oO> 都取消了
<imafbi> roylez的名字好熟，是不是管理员啊，一叶？
<yhong11> richard_ma: 调整桌面分辨率的话，直接使用system->monitor就好了；如果安装了限制驱动，使用驱动自带的设置程序；分辨率的设置文件在/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jyfl987> 这里有好多人肉机器人
<iIlL0oO> jyfl987: gae如何发短信?
<roylez> imafbi: 叶子是 oneleaf
<richard_ma> yhong11: 我的Ubuntu下/etc/X11/xorg.conf 没有这个文件
<jyfl987> iIlL0oO: 看了个文章 是通过gdata api操作你的 行程  给你设置个提醒业务 然后到时候就可以发短信给你了 提醒内容也是自定的
<imafbi> 哦，对，你是女优头像那位吧
<roylez> imafbi: 那是 missing 和 tenzu
<iIlL0oO> jyfl987: 每天最多发几条?
<imafbi> 哈哈
 * tenzu 高喊主席万岁!
<roylez> tenzu: 你可来了
<jyfl987> iIlL0oO: 这个我不知道 大概google没想到这个事吧 可能跟自然限制一样
<roylez> tenzu: 要死了今天，什么都不顺，这周就没好事
<iIlL0oO> jyfl987: 哦,我只要5条就够了
<tenzu> roylez: 刚才用手机登录了下irc
<iIlL0oO> jyfl987: gdata api 接口复杂不? 如何调用?
<jyfl987> iIlL0oO: 5条肯定没问题的
<roylez> tenzu: 苹果？
<tenzu> roylez: 爱疯
<jyfl987> iIlL0oO: 这个上次 斗篷给我看了个文章 是有个人谈这个的 你可以找他要url
<yhong11> richard_ma: 在panel的System菜单下Perences里面的Monitor，使用它就可以调整rez，不一样要使用xorg.conf
<Zprood> 4
<roylez> tenzu: 恩，ipad买了没？
<tenzu> roylez: 谁又让你不顺心了?我去砍了他/她/它
<iIlL0oO> jyfl987: 斗篷?
<tenzu> roylez: 没钱买那个了
<jyfl987> iIlL0oO: lerosua
<imafbi> 我昨天见到一台超薄平果笔记本，一公分不到
<iIlL0oO> jyfl987: o
<richard_ma> yhong11: 我现在想通过bash获得当前屏幕的分辨率，来供我一个bash脚本使用这个分辨率参数
<Zprood> mba
<Zprood> imafbi: 新款的mba
<roylez> tenzu: vios安装不顺，perl语法纠结，case跑挂，游戏不能通关...
<jiero> 可怜的主席。
<jyfl987> roylez: 叫你用嘛 上了ee的当
<tenzu> roylez: perl的问题用鞭子抽EE应该能解决
<tenzu> roylez: 游戏能作弊的话我可以帮你打
<tenzu> 别的帮不上了
<yhong11> richard_ma: 通过script来调整桌面分辨率?
<imafbi> 没了解是什么系列，反正是我见过的最薄的笔记本，而且速度真不是盖的
<richard_ma> yhong11: 不用调整，能得到当前分辨率就行
<jiero> 我用过 年初最强MacBook Pro。没感觉多么快。。。
<roylez> tenzu: elona shooter，你自己试试，以前能够打到１００天的，现在只能到３０
<jiero> 从那台机子上登录我的Ubuntu，我都不知道该干啥。不知道能干啥呢。
<yhong11> richard_ma: xdpyinfo  | grep 'dimensions:'
<jyfl987> tenzu: 居然和我一样！！！
<yhong11> richard_ma: 或者 xrandr | grep '*'
<tenzu> roylez: 打开很慢,半天
<tenzu> jyfl987: 神马跟你一样了?
<roylez> tenzu: 一个 sheriff ，用６孔枪，加上３个noble，全部用 gravity gun，都不行，nnnd
<richard_ma> yhong11: 谢谢，得到了，哈哈
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我也是打游戏得有作弊的
<yhong11> richard_ma: np
<tenzu> jyfl987: 不作弊没快感
<roylez> tenzu: 以前我似乎是一个 rogue，一个 sheriff，一个millita，一个hunter
<jyfl987> tenzu: 对阿 应该是人玩游戏 别让游戏玩人
<tenzu> roylez: 海外生活造就了你成为game master
<roylez> tenzu: nnnd，vios升不上去，搞得我只好先升aix再试
<lolicon> ..
 * wzlxx Debian user now....
<roylez> lolicon: 死猫
<jiero> 呃。Humble Indie Bundle发现延时了。。。
<gfrog> hi，问一下哪位知道getmail或者procmail有没有根据imap服务器上设置好的文件夹自动将邮件过滤到本地对应目录的方法，谢谢。
<pocoyo>  tenzu: 怎么不删帖了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 还没下手帖子就没了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不行 崩溃了，太多了。。。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 直接呼叫一夜
<jiero> 不是吧。Ubuntu里Banshee取代了Rythmbox了——那么肯定连Totem也取代了。
<tenzu> 还没用过banshee
<jiero> 不过取代两者的banshee是那个测试版的呃
<blueghost> tenzu:) 是不是 在冰箱里 冻过的蛋 都 打不发的.
<blueghost> tenzu:) 12点 一直打到现在, 还没法
<tenzu> blueghost: 没听说过,只要不是冻成冰,应该没问题
<blueghost> tenzu:) 怎么我打不发啊
<blueghost> 2钟头了
<tenzu> blueghost: 跟你说了手动不行的
<blueghost> tenzu:) 没办法啊, 我这没 电动的买
<tenzu> blueghost: 学习使用淘宝
<blueghost> tenzu:) 那 怎么 自己 弄一个打蛋器啊. 玩具的马达 够力的吗
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我一张信用卡都没有
<tenzu> blueghost: 我也没用过那个,听说可以用支付宝神马的,用不着信用卡
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 艾
<blueghost> 我这太 物资 匮乏 了
<tenzu> blueghost: 别折腾手动了,老老实实买一个,不贵
<wzlxx> debian最小化安装之后有什么icon主题可以用啊？安装了一个thunar里面的图标丑死了…等于没有…
<blueghost> 300多块
<blueghost> 啊
<blueghost> 还不贵
<tenzu> blueghost: 烤出来的也不一定好吃,还不如蒸蛋羹
<tenzu> blueghost: 我办公室小妹买的才80
<blueghost> 有一种, 全套的, 我都想不明白打个蛋还要一套
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我也想那种, 但是没有单个的, 有一种 美的牌 的. 一整套
<tenzu> blueghost: 搜索taobao 打蛋器,好多100以内的打蛋器
<lolicon> 打蛋用筷子就行了吧。。。
<blueghost> tenzu:) 是为了 和儿子 一起做的, 好不好吃 那倒没什么
<tenzu> blueghost: 有些商家有货到付款
<blueghost> locate:) 我用 手动 打蛋器, 打两小时还 没发起来
<tenzu> lolicon: 不行的,蛋清发不起来
<blueghost> 累死我了
<lolicon> tenzu: 那是因为你爱不够
<tenzu> lolicon: 心里有爱
<blueghost> 我还想 中午 再试试 看, 晚上继续 和儿子一起做
<blueghost> 太痛苦了
<locate> 机械人么？
<lolicon> tenzu: 按一个方向打，连续打五小时就可以发起来
<blueghost> locate:) 要 五小时啊
<tenzu> lolicon: 这活我干过,一个小时胳膊就抬不起来了
<lolicon> tenzu: 平时多锻炼右手吧。。。
<blueghost> 我在想, 买个 小风扇, 就是那种 10几块 的, 马达驱动 的, 不知道是不是可以
<blueghost> 当电动打蛋器, 不知道够不够力
<tenzu> blueghost: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4464823332&cm_cat=50004399  这个才30块
<lolicon> tenzu: 想想为什么杨过与小龙女分别16年后左手就天下无敌了，因为他天天打鸡蛋。。
<tenzu> lolicon: 哥,你赢了
<jyfl987> lolicon: 也有可能是手枪
<wujie> 用驴子下片真慢
<hylinux> wujie, 没有啊。
<lolicon> jyfl987: 胡扯，古代哪有手枪
<hylinux> wujie, 我下载得很快啊。
<wujie> 速度？
<hylinux> wujie, 对啊。
<hylinux> 看一下你是不是高ID
<blueghost> 没 信用 怎么买
<wzlxx> 如何给thunar换icon主题？？？？？？谁知道？
<wujie> 我下毛片就5.几K
<happyaron> blueghost: 有网银就行。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 什么都没有
<hylinux> ^_^。
<jyfl987> lolicon: 恩 我错了
<blueghost> happyaron:) 都现金
<hylinux> 那可能是源就不好
<happyaron> blueghost: 拿一百块钱到银行存卡里，然后开通网上银行。
<happyaron> blueghost: 你就可以用了。
<wujie> 有好的么
<blueghost> happyaron:) 谢了. 明天 办一个.
<jyfl987> 不要去银行开 哈皮
<blueghost> 谢谢 各位了
<happyaron> jyfl987: ?
<jyfl987> 你可以等银行的人找你开 这样可以省开户费
<blueghost> 谢谢 tenzu happyaron locate
<happyaron> jyfl987: ...
<happyaron> jyfl987: 开户免费
<gfrog> hi，问一下哪位知道getmail或者procmail有没有根据imap服务器上设置好的文件夹自动将邮件过滤到本地对应目录的方法，谢谢。
<jyfl987> 网银那个u盘也是要钱的 你主动去 100快 很可能就剩80了
<happyaron> gfrog: 没明白你是啥意思？
<gfrog> 唉，没人理啊，继续自己捣鼓算了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 有些银行免费促销
<jyfl987> 我上次就是他们让我去开 结果那个u盘免费送了 哼哼
<blueghost> tenzu:) 接受 你的建议, 买个 电动打蛋器
<jyfl987> 电动打手
<happyaron> gfrog: 说明白你的需求，没理解
<blueghost> happyaron:) 网银 ubuntu 能用吗, 没用过
<happyaron> blueghost: 浦发银行的可以，别的不行。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我 在 广东呢
<gfrog> happyaron, 我在imap服务器上设置好过滤器和folder，我在想getmail收下来的时候能不能按照设置好的规则在本地自动分类，放到本地的目录里去
<happyaron> gfrog: 你设置几个不同的retriver分别收不同文件夹的就可以了。
<happyaron> gfrog: getmail
<blueghost> 买个 打蛋器, 还得 去 上海 办个 网银. 艾 太麻烦了
<gfrog> happyaron, 那不还要手工配置，我懒啊，想找偷懒的办法。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 或者你用procmail，但是俺不会用了。
<gfrog> happyaron, 一大堆folder呢，好几十个
<blueghost> 谢了
<happyaron> gfrog: 那就不知道了，用这些工具在开始的时候本来就得折腾
<gfrog> happyaron, 而且在imap上新增了过滤器和folder以后在本地还得再配置，维护效率比较低啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 问问主席
<gfrog> happyaron, 主席？谁？在哪？ XD
<happyaron> gfrog: roylez
<gfrog> happyaron, thx，
<Decate> fedora,
<Decate> Too ...........hard!
<imafbi> 没人鸟
<roylez> happyaron: .?
<wujie> 十年爱‘
<Kandu> 標準 shell 有冇提供接口讓程式了解執行它所用的命令？ 例如像 busybox 那樣的？
<Kandu> 或者這僅是 busybox 特有提供的接口？
<iIlL0oO> Kandu: 是不是 $0 + ARGV
<Kandu> iIlL0oO: 不是 sh script
<Kandu> iIlL0oO: 普通程式
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你要什么效果
<iIlL0oO> Kandu: 用 ps -e f 命令
<iIlL0oO> sudo ps -e f
<iamfbi> hello
<^k^> iamfbi, 好  15:03 
<Kandu> iIlL0oO: 唔，thx 那就是有接口實現咯。我去看看 man
<Kandu> jyfl987: 比如 a 是 b 的軟連接，然後我 path/to/a ， b 被 執行了。我要在 b 裡面判斷到底剛剛是用什麼命令來執行的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 这个 弄个什么debug吧
<Kandu> jyfl987: debug 煩呢，有接口，肯定有文檔
<jyfl987> Kandu: 呵呵
<iIlL0oO> Kandu: type a
<noahbentusi> Kandu, 用什么写的bash shell?
<iIlL0oO> Kandu: 要用c实现?
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/130197.htm
<Kandu> iIlL0oO: 嗯
<ofan> 腾讯加快部署下一代搜索引擎
<noahbentusi> 命令或通过 第一个入口参数 来判断. bash shell就是$0, c就是 argv[0],  其它语言也是一致..
<Kandu> noahbentusi: ?
<jyfl987> 下一代抄袭引擎
<ofan> 郑全战认为，目前全球的搜索 工具包括谷歌总体上仍比较落后，未来的搜索工具必须要变得更加智能。
<Kandu> noahbentusi: 這個不行。因為 a link to b 執行 a，得到的 argv[0] 是 b
<ofan> 太犀利了..
<noahbentusi> if (strcmp(argv[0], "a") == 0) //这是以a的身份执行的.
<noahbentusi> erm, 是么? 我试试
<noahbentusi> Kandu, 我试了. 没问题啊.
<noahbentusi> { std::cout << argv[0] << std::endl; }
<noahbentusi> g++ -o main ./main.cc; ln -s test main; ./test
<noahbentusi> 输出是test
<ofan> 谁知道weechat怎么分割从窗口??
<Kandu> iIlL0oO, noahbentusi: 不好意思，我搞錯了
<Decate> Kandu: 俺回来了。
<Kandu> iIlL0oO, noahbentusi: 直接用 sh 和 c/cpp 是可以的。我用的程式語言做了進一步處理，反而不能得知執行用的命令了
<Decate> Kandu: 晚上再去摆弄fedora.
<noahbentusi> Kandu, 那你是怎么弄的?
<Kandu> Decate: :)
<Kandu> noahbentusi: fpc 編譯器的多做了的步驟
<noahbentusi> 嗯, fpc是什么?
<Decate> Kandu: 哈哈，终于算是在grub2下安装了fedora，不过不是使用的ISO安装，而是将ISO里的文件解压以后，做为一个单独的linux环境安装的。
<Kandu> noahbentusi: FreePascal
<Kandu> Decate: 呵，fedora 留給我的只有痛苦回憶 T.T
<Decate> Kandu: 如果你推荐，什么你会觉得好一些？ubuntu以外的开源系统。
<Kandu> Decate: 不知道。對 Linux 沒什麼興趣
<Decate> Kandu: 咯。
<Decate> Kandu: 打击我？哈哈。
<Kandu> Decate: 不是哎。確實沒用過其他什麼版本。高中時候無網用過 rh 很痛苦。現在只會一點 arch 和 debian
<xinli> 我的10.04老假死
<xinli> 只要点击panel上的快捷键
<xinli> 就会假死1分钟左右
<xinli> nnd
<xinli> 但不是每次都这样
<xinli> 很奇怪
<tlc> 是不是字体出了问题？
<tlc> 我以前也出现过这样的问题。
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  15:45 
<iamfbi> 我现在装的1010版，开机没有动画，怎么给装一个
<Kandu> iIlL0oO, noahbentusi: 我習慣了用 ParamStr 函數。剛看了手冊才知道， fpc 為了多個系統間的統一，當使用 0 引數呼叫 ParamStr 時會對引數進行進一步處理。直接像 c/cpp 那樣用 argv[0] 就 ok 了
<noahbentusi> 我觉得 ubuntu已经很好了.
<iamfbi> 求助
<iamfbi> usplash-theme-ubuntu 装不上去
<noahbentusi> 哈哈...
<noahbentusi> Kandu在香港么?
<Kandu> noahbentusi: 杭州
<noahbentusi> 那为什么用 港台IT术语?
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你和鸭子嘴巴吵架了啊。 呵呵。
<Kandu> noahbentusi: 翻譯的時候用用，習慣了
<noahbentusi> 要向 侯老人家 学习..可以随意 切换 术语语境.
<iIlL0oO> Kandu: ARGV 是参数吧,我记得, ARGV[0到-1]
<Colin-shzsc> 其实确有个别大陆术语不甚合理，可惜我举不出例子……
<happyaron> iFvwm: :)
<Kandu> iIlL0oO: 嗯 argv[0 到 argc]
<noahbentusi> 左值 右值?
<tlc> ubuntu怎么还不出汉语版的，把字体和配置都弄好
<noahbentusi> 据说 左值 右值 就是 根本上的 误译.
<iIlL0oO> tlc: 安装的时候选择中文,装完自动更新一下
<noahbentusi> ubuntu不一直有中文版么....
<wzssyqa> tlc: 下个版本就有了
<Decate> tlc: ubuntu一直都有中文语言包，不会很麻烦吧？至少我感觉很容易上手，
<glcat> 安装anjuta出现依赖性问题
<happyaron> ubuntu-chinese-meta, ubuntu-chinese-default-settings
<iIlL0oO> glcat: 报什么错? 建议你先 sudo aptitude update 和 upgrade 一下
<tlc> 感觉用linux的人是越来越少
<sory> 请问用linux怎么下载verycd上的资源？
<iIlL0oO> sory: 用 amule
<iFvwm> 傻了才用amule
<happyaron> 迅雷离线下载
<iIlL0oO> 迅雷离线 要钱不?
<happyaron> 废话
<sory>  iFvwm: 那用什么？
<iIlL0oO> 那还是vbox 算了
<onshoestring> 迅雷有个破解
<iFvwm> 带积分机制的，都别用。
<onshoestring> 我用过
<onshoestring> 号称vip
<happyaron> 没用，在人家服务器上。
<sory> transmission可以联不？
<sory> ubuntu自带的那个
<iFvwm> 那是bt的
<sory> ~~~
<onshoestring> 不过没有币 没办法用的
<onshoestring> 下载还是迅雷快
<iFvwm> 用ml就可以
<sory> ml？
<sory> 是什么？
<iFvwm> 那是强迫的社会主义下载方式
<iFvwm> mldonkey
<sory> 那我去看看
<sory> thx
<onshoestring> 啥是社会主义？
<onshoestring> ee婶
<jiero> 呃。下载。。。
<jiero> 共享。
<iFvwm> 那就是共产主义的下载方法
<jiero> 上传比共享多的比较好。
<noahbentusi> 下东西, 我还是切回windows用迅雷下载.
<happyaron> 我基本上就是aria2+transmission
<iFvwm> 只是，如果你使用lin。你需要下载啥？ noahbentusi
<jiero> 我基本就是wget+downthemall
<jiero> iFvwm: 从sourceforge下～
<noahbentusi> of course, 当然 片儿~~~
<iFvwm> 那不是找xunlei的。
<iFvwm> 那都是脚本下载网盘的
<jiero> 我这两年下载量大约100GB游戏+100GB视频+100GB其他软件～
<onshoestring> 下载电影也是迅雷快
<tlc> 感觉在弄配置的时候是浪费时间
<iFvwm> 用不到lei
<iFvwm> 感觉没啥片子好看的。如果是公开下载的话
<noahbentusi> tlc, 你都要配什么?
<noahbentusi> - -b... 美剧.
<lolicon> 完结了
<iFvwm> 电视剧啊。那优酷也有的吧。
<onshoestring> 不知道容易坏硬盘不
<lolicon> 缘之空
<lolicon> 穹妹赛高
<noahbentusi> 大陆 视频网站里面 美剧 全被撤了.
<iFvwm> 这是片子？ 球猫
<jiero> noahbentusi: 那就不下，在线看呗。
<iFvwm> 那pps上还有没。 noahbentusi
<noahbentusi> 哪有在线的? jiero
<jiero> noahbentusi: 网易
<lolicon> iFvwm: 动画
<iFvwm> 不明情况，不看电视剧的
<noahbentusi> 没有verycd更新快.
<lolicon> iFvwm: 游戏改编
<iFvwm> loader: 日本的动画，，也不看
<lolicon> iFvwm: 萌穹妹得永生
<iFvwm> 太多了。太乱了
<iFvwm> 。。
<noahbentusi> 动漫, 现在 也没有什么好看的了...
<jiero> noahbentusi: 比别人慢就不行了？
<lolicon> 昨天俺妹的结局太坑爹了。。。
<lolicon> 期待小说第八卷
<noahbentusi> 以前 还有一些 动漫 让看了 很 温心.  现在都是萌, 后宫什么的...
<iFvwm> http://www.cnuuu.com/comic/surrounding/62217.shtml 这样的？ lolicon @@
<noahbentusi> jiero, 你不了解追剧的心情...
<lolicon> iFvwm: y
<lolicon> iFvwm: 不过我不喜欢泳衣
<jiero> noahbentusi: 你就当是自己比别人慢一个星期。
<iFvwm> lolicon: 知道你不喜欢衣服的。
<iFvwm> :D
<jiero> 话说我也不知道慢多少。
<lolicon> ...
<jiero> 我不喜欢衣服。光着身子也好。
<noahbentusi> 光身子 也不行. 给要有内涵, 有货 才好.
<lolicon> noahbentusi: clannad?
<onshoestring> jiero  干啥呢？ 裸聊？
<jiero> 为啥？
<iFvwm> lolicon: 上次我看到一个这类的网站。介绍好详细的。你可以看log找出地址。 lol
<noahbentusi> 日语不会, 玩avg是折磨..
<jiero> 我说是平时裸着。不是啥裸聊。
<lolicon> iFvwm: 介绍啥
<iFvwm> 还都是直接下载的url
<iFvwm> 就是这些日本的妹朵动画什么的
<lolicon> 缘之空的音乐很好听，不知道 OST 什么时候有
<noahbentusi> 话说 alicesoft 的游戏 都是不错. 几乎 个个精品.
<lolicon> iFvwm: ....
<iFvwm> 幼齿控的球猫
<onshoestring> ee 妹朵吗意思
<iFvwm> 就。。自己搜索
<lolicon> iFvwm: 喜欢可爱的事物有什么错！
<noahbentusi> 妹朵”在湖南话里是和“妹子”、“女孩子”一个意思，现在带有美女的意思。
<noahbentusi> iFvwm, 湖南?
<iFvwm> 没错啊。只是心态有些不对？
<iFvwm> 没美女的意识的
<onshoestring> 长沙黑话
<iFvwm> noahbentusi: 就是母的意思
<noahbentusi> 母的意思 又太极端了.  须是 young female的意思吧..
<lolicon> iFvwm: 推萝莉才犯法，萌萝莉不犯法的
<iFvwm> 不懂区别。
<jiero> 。。。
<noahbentusi> 只不过, 一个实淫, 一个意淫罢了.
<jiero> 萌而不推就太见外了。
<noahbentusi> 话说 萌 不是 及物动词
<jiero> 为啥？
<jiero> 都是新加词，没规定用法。
<noahbentusi> 萌 意思是 可爱的意思.  可以说 那个女孩很萌.. 没有 萌那个女孩的.
<jiero> 不要用老方式看待新事物。
<noahbentusi> 你正确的用词 应该是 控...
<iFvwm> noahbentusi: 嗯。不要教条
<iFvwm> 额。才发现，是dune
<noahbentusi> 写程序的 不严谨 怎么行.
<iFvwm> æ­»dune
<lolicon> ...
<iFvwm> 开始打我了
<iFvwm> 我会报复的
<debianer> 萌就是猛的意思，我们这边说猛女很猛
<noahbentusi> 什么意思?
<debianer> 就是很萌
<iFvwm> debianer: 就是勇敢的意思？
<noahbentusi> - -b. 这个解释太 折煞 萌这个词了.
<lolicon> http://fmn.xnpic.com/fmn050/20101126/1405/p_large_Vsmf_54aa0000a1575c43.jpg
<noahbentusi> ^o^...Kongloli....
<iFvwm> 懵懵懂懂啊。不注意细节。随便乱脱衣。 noahbentusi
<iFvwm> 这解释不错的啊
<chester> 我以为我进错频道了...这里是ubuntu-cn吧...
<noahbentusi> that's right.
<lolicon> chester: y
 * noahbentusi 这里是 #ubuntu-loli-cn
<iFvwm> chester: 你是瘰疬？
<chester> no, 过期了的正太...
<noahbentusi> 直接说 是 大叔 就行了.
<iFvwm> 啥东西？正太
<ofan> 与萝莉对应的
<noahbentusi> 长jiji的loli
<iFvwm> 额。看错。看成太正了
<ofan> - -
<iFvwm> 我以为他说他什么太正。
<noahbentusi> 正 只能用来形容 妹 吧. 没别的啥东西了
<chester> 叔是个境界,我还达不到= =
<flh_> hi
<noahbentusi> 隔壁ubuntu-tw里很冷清...
<^k^> flh_, 好  16:31 
<chester> 台湾人不好这口?哈哈
<noahbentusi> 人也不少.  六十多个.
<iFvwm> 这边是林子大。那边算啥
<acacios> gnome能升级不？
<noahbentusi> 说的也是捏.
<noahbentusi> 10.10是最新的gnome.
<flh_> acacios: 好
<iFvwm> 升级都可以
<iFvwm> 就是看rp
<acacios> 刚看到消息说gnome3 9月就出来了啊。
<lolicon> iFvwm: ee 什么时候带小 ee 进来玩玩
<iFvwm> @
<noahbentusi> ? 没有的事. 要拖到明年去了
<iFvwm> 咋扯这了
<acacios> .....
<chester> 但是ubuntu11.04也不会上gnome3吧
<acacios> 看网上gnome的很漂亮。。。。
<noahbentusi> gnome和compiz说是吵得很凶.
<iFvwm> 要是被球猫带坏了。那可毁了。
<iFvwm> acacios: 又不是女人。漂亮了有啥用。
<acacios> 俺虚拟机装的netbook ubuntu开不了unity...
<iFvwm> 浪费资源
<acacios> 反正我用U也就是日常用用。
<debianer> google.cn以前的官方代理还能用吗
<iFvwm> 那你平时都干啥呢
<jiero> acacios: 玩游戏？～
<acacios> 平时，上网就是瞎折腾。查点资料。
<iFvwm> 没目标？
<acacios> 游戏基本上没怎么玩，就一个war3
<noahbentusi> ubuntu用来 办公, 写代码. 还是挺享受的
<acacios> 可惜我不会编程。。。。。。哈哈。
<acacios> 学过一点儿的c。
<iFvwm> 又不编程，又不打仗。你开机不是浪费电嘛。
<flh> noahbentusi: 感觉ubu变化太快了
<iFvwm> 赶紧想一个目标先。
<noahbentusi> 如果 不会编程, 拾掇linux还是有些困难的.
<acacios> iFvwm:漂亮了可以用来吸引女人。。。。
<iFvwm> 那你不如直接去qq。瞎找
<iFvwm> 那里面的不要钱
<palomino|working> 去劲舞团找...
<flh> iFvwm: 你发一引桌面我看看，有多好看？
<noahbentusi> flh, 嗯, 以前用fedora. 看见ubtunu, 还是觉得这个好.
<iFvwm> flh: 额。我的桌面啥都没有
<acacios> 一般吧。比如能看懂一些conky的代码，没有注释的看不懂。
<ofan> 拾掇linux需要啥编程...
<noahbentusi> 嗯, 开会用ubuntu做 演示, 倍有面子儿.
<flh> iFvwm: 刚才你不是说它用来什么什么的？想看看
<iFvwm> 结果突然死机？
<iFvwm> flh: 看桌面？
<flh> iFvwm: yes
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/128884
<zhousm> 死机？
<acacios> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-07/27257p4.htm看这个网页。
<^k^> ⇪ title: bad URI(is not URI?): http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-07/ . IN gettitle
<zhousm> 很少见啊
<noahbentusi> acacios, 404..
<acacios> 不会吧。
<acacios> 我刚才还在看。
<noahbentusi> 没事了...
<iFvwm> 荣誉勋章。
<flh> iFvwm: 好精简啊
<iFvwm> 荣誉勋章。可以导致蓝屏。
<noahbentusi> xchat, 笨蛋. 把后面几个字当作url一部分了
<iFvwm> 就是光的
<acacios> 哈哈。
<Kandu> iFvwm: 玩了 cod7 感覺如何？我感覺有些髒亂。還是 6 的畫面清爽
<noahbentusi> acacios, 没大桌面. 一点都不实用...
<missing> 不好玩
<iFvwm> 额。不记得7是啥样子了
<missing> cod7
<iFvwm> 反正4567一次玩完的
<gebjgd> 推荐个和gwibber一样的微博客户端
<missing> 我就玩了几关,觉得没意思
<ofan> 玩不了游戏的悲催的路过....
<Kandu> 哦，感覺哪個版本比較好？
<Kandu> 我覺得 4 5 6 都好，就 7 不好
<missing> 其实我感觉cod2 cod7差别都不是很大的说
<missing> 画面进步不大
<iFvwm> 。
<palomino|working> ...... , missing
<noahbentusi> 挺不错的. fvwm脚本 到了 也没学会.
<palomino|working> 2跟后面的差太多了 , missing
<iFvwm> 也不致于吧
<acacios> moahbentusi:可以用一个工作区啊。
<jiero> 没玩过 cod的飘过～
<palomino|working> 4-7差的不多 , missing
<missing> palomino|working: 干吗,你看quake系列的差别lol
<palomino|working> -_-
<oinil> 有没有南京的？
<oinil> 在南京的快回复阿
<iFvwm> q4跑不动吧
<jiero> 看Savage 系列的差异～
<iFvwm> 差异最大的是生化
<missing> palomino|working: 就画面质量来说不是差的很远的,你别指望一个一年一个版本的游戏会在引擎上面下功夫,内容就已经很男搞的了
<jiero> 差异最大的还有Dune ～
<jiero> ^_^。
<palomino|working> 我没指望阿 , missing
<palomino|working> 我期待的是crysis2
<iFvwm> 打倒一切dune
<jiero> Dune 1 是文字冒险/策略，2之后是即时战略～
<jiero> ^_^
<iFvwm> .
<missing> 所以我说差别不大没错,是不是lol
<palomino|working> 但是2跟4可差别很大阿。。
<ofan> 对能玩高端游戏的电脑各种羡慕嫉妒狠....
<noahbentusi> cod就是玩那个 临场感.
<jiero> 我的电脑只能用最低玩Zero K。为了Zero K我要换电脑！
<missing> 我就试试了2 7,感觉没有很大的差别
<iFvwm> jiero: 坦克撞了树，去血不。
<oinil> 最近打算入手ipad，求建议
<noahbentusi> 普遍说cod7 不怎么样.
<jiero> iFvwm: 掉的。
<palomino|working> cod4最好
<iFvwm> nnnnd
<noahbentusi> 现代战争1和2 是不错的.
<palomino|working> 6差一点
<missing> iFvwm: q4找个开最高特效的都不容易呢
<missing> 电脑
<ofan> oinil: 买32g,3g+wifi的
<jiero> 即使你轰倒它，也要等全落地才不会挡你。
<noahbentusi> 期待 现代战争3..... 美俄 会以什么方式结束战争?
<iFvwm> q4。我回家去下载去。上次就没玩。跑不动
<jiero> missing: 试试Sauerbraten全高，这是唯一一个Linux下游戏我可以开全高的的。。。
<gebjgd> 推荐个和gwibber一样的微博客户端
<oinil> ofan: 3g有啥好处？在这个到处都是wifi的世界里面
<jiero> 我的破显卡 Nvidia 8600GT
<acacios> 有人能帮我把桌面理弄成这样不？http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2008-05/13073p4.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 10个最漂亮的Linux系统桌面 绚丽绝对不仅仅是Mac的专利_Page4
<ofan> oinil: 你在香港吗??
<missing> iFvwm: 我用ati 3200最低特效+作弊通关了啊
<iFvwm> 额。作弊器好
<missing> jiero: 我的意思是读显卡的要求高
<Kandu> 咋都作弊呢，要玩就玩最高難度
<oinil> ofan: 我在南京
<iFvwm> 游戏而已
<missing> 不作弊那里打得赢lol
<iFvwm> 娱乐
<jiero> missing: 你说Q4？
<oinil> ofan: ^_^
<missing> jiero: 嗯
<palomino|working> q4不难...
<iFvwm> 古墓就不能作弊
<noahbentusi> acacios, 跟iFvwm学 fvwm吧...能实现你想要的.
<ofan> oinil: 南京到处是wifi吗??
<Kandu> 作弊沒臨場感。最高難度玩起來要很有耐心，比較有感覺
<missing> 不是吧..easy我的子弹都不够用,q
<missing> 4
<palomino|working> O_o
<jiero> missing: 不知道。因为我的显卡基本没有能全高的游戏。
<ofan> oinil: wifi也不便宜..尤其移动的
<missing> jiero: 我也没有那么牛的显卡
<acacios> 呵呵，行啊。
<palomino|working> 我把那个小黑洞枪都用在最后一个boss还有之前一个飞在天上的boss身上了
<acacios> 看他带不带我了。
<iFvwm> missing: 你傻吧。没检子弹的地方？
<palomino|working> 暗物质枪?
<missing> jiero: q4你可以开,但是就动不了了
<jiero> missing: 对了我还有一个Savage XR我可以全高！
<jiero> Tremulous也可以。
<oinil> ofan: 你自己玩ipad么？介绍点新奇的东西来。比如好玩的软件之类的
<missing> iFvwm: 我枪法也许有点问题,反正子弹不是很够用
<jiero> 不过等更新了就不知道了。
<iFvwm> 血滴子？？ 我记得doom3最后是这个
<jiero> Q4吗。
<missing> jiero: 不知道,现在一般显卡q3可一全开了估计,哈哈
<iFvwm> 一次搞死破马
<jiero> Prey简单～不死
<palomino|working> doom3最后的boss我没打过-_-
<jiero> ^_^
<palomino|working> prey挺好玩的。。
<jiero> doom3的demo我玩完了～
<palomino|working> 做了12年..
<ofan> oinil: 玩过,自己没有,反正iphone的软件都能跑,ipad上好东西很多,去app store看看
<jiero> q4的也是～
<iFvwm> 就那神话的血滴子啊。最后一击。 palomino|working
<missing> palomino|working: d3太黑了,路都看不见,音乐好恐怖的说
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 恩。。没错，太黑了
<oinil> ofan: 移动的wifi是啥意思？
<iFvwm> 取命
<palomino|working> 敌人一般都是嗷的一声从背后出现
<oinil> ofan: 我说的wifi指的是wlan
<iFvwm> missing: 有手电
<iFvwm> 背后？
<oinil> ofan: :)
<iFvwm> 少吧。背后出的
<ofan> oinil: 汗,, wlan要你自己搭吧,3G到哪都能用
<palomino|working> 多阿 , iFvwm
<palomino|working> 都是传送出来的 , iFvwm
<missing> doom3就玩了开头...是在是受不了那个音乐,手电有,但是我指法没有那么快切换啊
<palomino|working> 一般画面一黑 , iFvwm
<ofan> oinil: 没有网络功能ipad就很没意思了
<palomino|working> 嗷的一声 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 你除开你喜欢屁股对前面走。 palomino|working 别傲了
<palomino|working> 然后我就扭头打,基本都能打中 , iFvwm
<oinil> ofan: 我工作以及生活的环境基本都覆盖上了。不过也是，出去玩也要有网络才好。
<iFvwm> 。
<missing> 比划看看?
<jiero> 如果要恐怖的话玩 Frictional Games的全部！
<jiero> 都不能射击。
<jiero> 用周围的东西保护自己。
<palomino|working> fear貌似挺恐怖的...
<palomino|working> 当年的硬件杀手阿
<missing> palomino|working: 哇,你倒是类似的游戏都玩过的样子,累不累啊
<palomino|working> 不累阿 , missing
<palomino|working> 我就爱玩fps , missing
<palomino|working> 不过最近两年没什么时间玩了
<missing> palomino|working: 我玩游戏就觉得很累的,q4我打了一个月,还是easy难度,lol
<jiero> 来玩tremulous吧？美国服务器。
<palomino|working> hehe
<jiero> 我也是290+ PING，
<acacios> 下列“新”软件包将被安装。
<acacios>   linux-headers-2.6.35-24{a} linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic{a}
<acacios>   linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic{a}
<acacios> 升级了啊。。。
<fly2mauis> 你的是 10.10的
<acacios> 是啊。
<acacios> 以前的版本也能升级的吧？
<fly2mauis> 不一样 内核 不通用
<acacios> 不通用？。。。。唉，什么时候有个摄像头驱动就好了
<fly2mauis> 我的10.04的
<fly2mauis> 内核已经是27了
<flh> 请教tmp要不要独立分区？
<acacios> 己经27的了？为什么10.10之前还是23呢？
<flh> 请教tmp要不要独立分区？
<acacios> 这个可以有。
<fly2mauis> 各个版本不一样
<noahbentusi> 不用吧.
<acacios> 嗯。
<noahbentusi> tmp而已
<noahbentusi> acacios, 重装系统?
<fly2mauis> 升级内核主要是为了 加强兼容性把
<fly2mauis> ？/
<acacios> 有没有办法解决摄像头不能用啊。
<acacios> noahbentusi, 没有啊。
<acacios> sudo aptitude upgrade的。
<acacios> * dkms: running auto installation service for kernel 2.6.35-24-generic
<acacios>  *       vboxhost (3.2.12)...                                            [ OK ]
<acacios>  *       nvidia-current (260.19.06)...                                   [ OK ]
<acacios>  *       bcmwl (5.60.48.36+bdcom)..
<acacios> 呵呵。
<noahbentusi> 我很喜欢 久石让 音乐.
<noahbentusi> 话说, 这里有bot么?
<pocoyo> !bot | noahbentusi
<lubotu2> noahbentusi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<noahbentusi> banlink 1
<noahbentusi> pocoyo, banlink 1
<acacios> 这是什么意思啊？
<noahbentusi> !banlink 1
<pocoyo> noahbentusi: 干啥。
<acacios> noahbentusi, 上面的指令什么意思啊？禁止链接？
<noahbentusi> 哈哈, 木事....
<noahbentusi> !acacios is a loli
<noahbentusi> !acacios
<noahbentusi> 这个bot不好使呀.
<acacios> 。。。。。
<acacios> 0.0
<chris____> 怎么改变vim的/的搜索高亮颜色？
<noahbentusi> chris? 这个名字, 在linuxsir里 待过么.
<noahbentusi> !search acacios
<lubotu2> None found
<noahbentusi> 这个bot什么都干不了..
<chris____> noahbentusi: 不知道，待过的地方比觉多
<noahbentusi> O. 那不是了
<chris____> 怎么改变vim的/的搜索高亮颜色？
<noahbentusi> chris____, to read /help
<acacios> reboot了。。。。。
<chris____> noahbentusi: use command in vim :help hilight?
<chris____> vim怎么在normal mode下返回上次的停留位置阿？
<ofan> chris____: ''
<chris____> ofan: ??
<Kandu> chris____: ``
<chris____> ??
<ofan> chris____: c-i c-o
<glcat> hello
<^k^> glcat, 好  17:33 
<chris____> ofan: 不明白
<ofan> lag 50+ .....
<zhousm> chat
<noahbentusi> work time out.
<happyaron> ofan: 重连吧。
<ofan> happyaron: vpn的问题,现在好了. :)
<freeflying> 谁熟悉AT指令集
<zhousm> 不懂的pass
<LKoi_Z> AT&T的汇编？？
<wzssyqa> LKoi_Z: 是指挥手机打电话发短信啥的那个玩意
<LKoi_Z> wzssyqa: 额。。文盲了。。
<freeflying> LKoi_Z: 通讯上的
<noahbentusi> 哎, at不熟悉...虽然是做 手机开发的 飘过...
<nsdy> 推荐一款精美的KDE主题：elegant http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/kde-theme-elegant/
<alvin_rxg> http://4gifs.com/gallery/d/142840-2/Wall_climber.gif?
<apostatedpriest> soiamso, 起床了？
<apostatedpriest> 哎，又不在呀。
<jimly_> 终于找到大部队了。。。
<iamfbi> 这会人多点没有
<iamfbi> ubuntu 10.10 开机动画要怎么弄出来
<jimly_> 没有人说话的。
<jimly_> 不懂。
<iamfbi> 真惨
<zhousm> 不晓得学arm好不好找工作啊
<jimly_> 挺好的，现在嵌入的都很不错
<jimly_> 只要学的好
<zhousm> 学了一点，想以后也做这个
<zhousm> 就是学得还不怎么好
<gebjgd> nsdy<< gnome XD
<Warm_HUG> googlebook的数据库还是不够大啊
<jiero> 没人来玩Tremulous？
<apostatedpriest> iamfbi, 開機動畫？
<tt> 有人吗
<pocoyo> tt: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<apostatedpriest> archl, 哈？
<apostatedpriest> tt, 有。
<apostatedpriest> archl, Tremulous是什麼？膽大的？
<tt> 最近学习泰语  那是不知道  有没有泰语的输入法
<tt> 呃，没有人了？？
<acadios> 在终端里用docky命令打开docky后，怎么做到关闭终端docky不退出呢／
<tt> 有没有泰语输入法的 ？？
<acadios> 在终端里用docky命令打开docky后，怎么做到关闭终端docky不退出呢
<tt> ctrl＋c试试
<acadios> 好。
<acadios> 不行。
<acadios> 直接退掉了
<archl> apostatedpriest: 自己不会找吗？
<tt> 那你在应用程序里找那个就行了
<apostatedpriest> archl, 是你叫人玩的……
<apostatedpriest> tt, 要找泰語输入法嗎？
<tt> 恩
<apostatedpriest> tt, 不好意思，去看youtube去了。
<tt> 没事
<tt> 你还在就行了
<apostatedpriest> tt, 你是用ibus的吧。
<archl> apostatedpriest: 我来喊人玩，不是来普及。
<tt> 对现在是ibus
<apostatedpriest> archl, 很顯然目前這沒有人玩，還不就普及普及唄……
<tt> 之前用的小小输入法，但是没有泰语就换回了ibus
<archl> apostatedpriest: 自己找去。
<happyaron> 支持语言多，只有ibus了。
<apostatedpriest> tt, 點圖示 -> 偏好設定 -> 输入法 -> 選取输入法裡看看。
<apostatedpriest> happyaron, 什麼時候來的？
<apostatedpriest> 呼……又是槍戰游戲。
<tt> 有个其他 那下面什么都没有
<apostatedpriest> tt, 安裝一下 ibus-tables 這個包看下。
<happyaron> apostatedpriest: 一直挂着
<tt> 已经安装了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 翻页贴你又看没？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: ？
<apostatedpriest> tt, ibus-m17n也看看。還有誰錯了，哪個應該是ibus-table，沒有s
<archl> 中文支持是重点。。。什么时候带来全中文的Linux桌面呢？
<tt> 还有我不能在火狐里输入汉字
<archl> 只要有一套全中文的就行了。
<archl> firefox里输入不了的话重新开启firefox
<apostatedpriest> tt, 哈？你用哪個版本呢？
<tt> 什么版本？？
<tt> ubuntu 10.10
<apostatedpriest> tt, Ubuntu 默認配置下 Firefox 下可以很正常输入漢字的。如果是你有重新设置過 ibus 就重新啟動下 Firefox 吧。
<apostatedpriest> tt, 如果沒有的話，看看最近有沒有做什麼不該做的事吧。
<apostatedpriest> archl, 全中文？那就主動加入翻譯工程中去吧。
<archl> apostatedpriest: 我腻了，脱离了。
<tt> 等一下  我还有个问题
<apostatedpriest> archl, 切……
<apostatedpriest> tt, 嗯？
<tt> scim和ibus有什么区别吗 ？
<tt> apo  都用什么输入法的
<archl> apostatedpriest: 你去加入吧，需要新鲜血液，
<apostatedpriest> tt, 區別……這個，上網看scim vs ibus吧。
<apostatedpriest> archl, 我在正體中文組。
<jimly> 我把xchat最小化了，有没有在屏幕直接显示消息的插件
<archl> 哦。
<jimly> 像gwibber一样的。。。
<tt> xchat里有好多的其他的东西，那些都是些什么东西？？
<apostatedpriest> jimly, 感覺這個功能還是原來的kopete做的不錯。
<tt> 电脑里ibus
<apostatedpriest> tt, 把語言組織好……
<tt> 电脑里ibus和scim能共存吗？？
<jimly> kopete？好，查查
<gebjgd> jimly<< 有
<gebjgd> jimly<< 自己看设置
<jimly> 恩？
<happyaron> tt: 同时只能用一个。
<gebjgd> jimly<< 提示里的第一项
<tt> 是不是所有的输入都这样的 ？？
<gebjgd> jimly<< 气泡显示消息
<tt> xchat－gnome是什么用的？？
<happyaron> tt: 输入法框架一次只能用一个。
<apostatedpriest> tt, 那是其它的。
<apostatedpriest> tt, 好像是很早之前的xchat包名，現在不用了。
<tt> 哦，那个ibus设置的内容太少了
<happyaron> tt: fcitx
<apostatedpriest> gebjgd -< 測試一下。
<archl> happyaron:
<archl> &Restore
<archl> 翻译成 &R 恢复
<archl> 还是 恢复 (&R )
<happyaron> archl: 恢复(&R)
<archl> k
 * acacios 搬个小板凳一边坐着，等着看别人的回复 
<tt> fcitx可是不能用泰语  要不然我也用这个东西了  还有小小输入法也很不错
 * apostatedpriest 晚飯
<happyaron> tt: 没法，要支持语言多就是ibus
<gebjgd> tt<< fcitx是给中国人用的
<tt> scim能不能支持多语言  我看了一下网上说之前的ubuntu默认的就是scim
<happyaron> 现在朝国际化发展了。
<happyaron> tt: 那是几年前了。
<happyaron> tt: 现在默认ibus
<tt> 哦 我才用linux一两年
 * acacios 参数不足
<tt> scim支持多语言不？？
<happyaron> 现在给fcitx开发输入法插件比ibus还简单的。
<happyaron> 而且过段时间也支持gimmoudule了。
<tt> 恩，但是就是不支持多语言  要不然我就用上了
<jimly> 额，gebjgd，在首选项找不到
<gebjgd> jimly<< 截图
<happyaron> tt: 现在外挂输入法就有一个fcitx-sunpinyin，别的没人写呢。
<tt> 我用五笔  不关心拼音是
<tt> jimly<< 截图  这个xchat能截图？？
<zprood> 大家晚上好
<iWork1> :-D
<archl> 大概因为以前fcitx不是国际化的缘故。
<jimly> 额怎样传截图？
<tt> 对头  怎么看截图  我都看到有人截图了 但是我怎么截图呢 ？？
<happyaron> 不少人对fcitx的看法还是老fcitx那样，都没有去尝试下。
<tt> fcitx还是不错的
<tt> 小小输入法也很不错   才几百kb
<zprood> 对ibus有感情了
<gebjgd> happyaron<< 你们的ubuntu桌面培训有讲怎么截图么？
<zprood> 大家这个的看法怎么样 ？Banshee
<happyaron> gebjgd: 没吧
<gebjgd> happyaron<< 加进去。小白们不会截图
<tt> 我不会截图
<tt> ibus能不能用自己的在码表
<happyaron> gebjgd: 最近没修订计划。
<tenzu> fcitx没有全局吧?
<gebjgd> 小白们傻了
<tt> tenzu没有全局
<tenzu> tt: 嗯嗯
<tenzu> 有的话会更方便
<tt> 全局这个功能不错
<ofan> 啥全局
<tenzu> ofan: ibus里面叫share the input method among all applications
<tt> 我应用程序上的菜单  有些软件已经删除了，但是图标还在  怎么去掉图标
<archl> tt，一般就是那个名字。。。而且我没见过这种情况。
<tt> 在所有应用程序中共享同一个输入法
<zprood> tt:回Ibus吧
<ofan> tenzu: 不太明白
<tt> 现在就用ibus
<alvin_rxg> scim 飘过 ...
<ofan> 难道是全局共用同一个输入状态?
<zprood> tt:刚觉怎么样 ？
<tt> zprood：能用自己的码表吗？？
<tt> zprood？？
<tenzu> ofan: 比如在pidgin某个窗口切换到拼音输入状态,这时候再去firefox的话还是拼音
<tenzu> ofan: 如果是fcitx的话就得ctrl+space一下
<zprood> tt, 没有试过
<tt> zprood  什么东西？？
<zprood> tt, 码表 ？
<tt> zp
<ofan> tenzu: 奥 明白了.. 也发现这问题了
<ofan> 有时候会有bug
<tt> zprood我有自己的五笔码表  习惯自己的码表 不知道 ibus能不能用
<tenzu> ofan: 前两天fcitx在我升级之后又不能启动了,现在换了ibus-sunpinyin
<zprood> tt, 额，我用拼音。呵呵
<tt> 拼音也可以有自己的码表啊
<tt> 那个什么小小输入法也很不错，用了几天，
 * apostatedpriest 回來了。
<apostatedpriest> tt <- 小小是什麼？
<ofan> tenzu: 这我倒没遇到过,不过经常在urxvt里输入不了中文,得切换好几次,乱敲一下才行..
<tt> 就是一个输入法 叫小小输入法 跨平台的
<tt> 才几百kb  支持自己的码表，支持皮肤
<tt> 速度也行，安装也方便
<ofan> 非开源吧
<apostatedpriest> tt <- 有包嗎？
<tt> 不用包
<tt> 你百度一下yong
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 來了。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 来啥??
<happyaron> tt: fcitx也都支持
<happyaron> tt: 支持码表，支持皮肤
<tenzu> ofan: 我用terminator,以前用xterm带主席配置,里面有urxvt神马的
<happyaron> tt: fcitx速度是最快的，安装可以用deb，很方便。
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 沒有什麼。就是打個招呼“你來了？”這樣。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 你名字太长了,直接导致我的nick对齐线往右移了一大块
<tt> happyaron是支持，但有时候就是很烦，更新之后不能用。但小小就不一样了，怎么都能用
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 今天聽你的建議去安裝 Scheme 看看 LISP 長什麼樣了。
<zprood> apostatedpriest, 改nick吧
<happyaron> tt: 什么是更新后不能用呢？
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 额? 怎么样
<apostatedpriest> (ofan, zprood) <- 我准备改，不過要到明年。
<tt> happy：我上次更新了一下fcitx，之后就不能用了。能启动但是不能输入汉字
<tt> 百度了半天，但是都不能用
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- LISP 的語法我一下就沈迷了。
<Kandu> apostatedpriest: 再改長點，讓 ofan  試試對齊線比窗口還寬會如何
<apostatedpriest> Kandu <- 好想法！
<ofan> tenzu: 这个我比较纠结,貌似在别的终端下没事.. 怀疑是urxvt的问题 :)
<happyaron> tt: 用google吧
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 好另类
<tt> google有五笔的话 当然会用了
<happyaron> tt: 百度比较鸡肋。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 这年头还用百毒……
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 别...
<tt> 百毒还是不错的
<ofan> 那样会很丑...
 * wzssyqa 鸡肋简直是抬举
<tt> 呵呵
<Kandu> 百度就是個害蟲
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 原來我用個名叫 lukrespangrus，被 #gentoo-chat 的人吐槽說是“你下次還可以取個n01kn0wmeyayaya”的。
<ofan> 百度要跟非死不可合作..  现在牛摆的很
<RabbitHair> dear all: 只能列出文件 访问文件，这两个哪个是表示只读的意思啊
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 後來改成這個了。
<tt> 一般用百度就是找些国内常用的资料  其他都gool
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 这么长,太突出了,也不好记
<tt> ibus怎么能四码上屏呢？？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 非死不可，绝对非死不可
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 呵呵。你說我另類是說“看到 LISP 的語法就沈迷“這句嗎？
<ofan> apostatedpriest: yeah
<wzssyqa> 进了天朝之后，那些穿墙用的，估计要放弃了吧
<wzssyqa> 不穿墙的，继续人人好了
<acacios> 是不是用繁体的弟兄都是台湾的啊？
<wzssyqa> acacios: 也不全是
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 手机上的fring可以不穿墙发推发非死不可
<archl> 还有香港的不要忘了。
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 顺便能等录gtalk和msn等
<ofan> acacios: 誰都可以用繁體
<acacios> Wzssyqa:反正感觉挺多的。
<archl> fcitx烦人。
<tt> tenzu：gtalk是什么
<tenzu> tt: google talk
<acacios> 但是还是简体的多啊。
<archl> tt: google出的聊天工具。
<tt> ibus的码表在哪里？？
<wzssyqa> sunpinyin还不支持正体，否则俺也用
<apostatedpriest> ofan <= 可是確實很好呀，數據和代碼是一樣的。很工整的說。
<tt> 怎么安装
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 还行吧,不太喜欢那么多括号
<apostatedpriest> wzssyqa <= 打出正“体”的人，我還真沒有辦法說了。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 感觉比较罗嗦
<wzssyqa> apostatedpriest: ？
<archl> 感覺ibus輸入正體也很簡單了
<wzlxx> emacs 必须要中文的LCTYPE
<wzlxx> ？？
<archl> 以前是fcitx更簡單。
<apostatedpriest> ofan <= 哦，有人也說了 C 也很囉嗦，只不過不是只有小括號，而是大的小的都有。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: fcitx-sunpinyin可以繁体。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 用的opencc？
<apostatedpriest> wzssyqa <= 之前打了個“sunpinyin还不支持正体，否则俺也用”……全是簡體！
<ALLEN12345> lolicon: 你的昵称还没改？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没有。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不过确实可以
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你看我就在輸入繁體
<ofan> apostatedpriest: c/c++习惯了,可能跟这有关,有兴趣可以看下haskell.. 我很喜欢它的语法
<wzlxx> debian的守护进程列表在哪？？？？？？？？个；—
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 沒啥問題吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 咋樣？
<wzssyqa> apostatedpriest: 就是啊，打不出正体，才全是简体啊
<apostatedpriest> ofan <= 我是從 Haskell 轉過來的。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯，还不错
<jiero> wzssyqa: 真的？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 可以試試
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 奥.. 对haskell很熟么?
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我在 freebsd 上一定把 LC_CTYPE 设成中文 emacs 才能用 scim，但 gentoo 里似乎又不需要，很古怪
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 为何要转~ 有时间我肯定先学haskell
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 他的框架整理的咋样了？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: debian里必须是这样………今天换成debian了，呵呵…
<apostatedpriest> 我僅表示一打 <- 就把 ^k^ 給激活的設定表示十分鄙视。<- 只不過是 do-notation 的一部分！那麼敏感。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 出了個bugfix版，內置的pinyin還沒分離
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 不算太熟。
<happyaron> 我还是用简体吧
<tt> 你们都是高手
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 因為有了 LISP，XML就可以滚蛋了。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 为啥就可以滚蛋了..
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- Haskell 的 I/O Monad 的想法我十分佩服。
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 用 Lisp 代替 XML……
<wzlxx> apostatedpriest: 汗，两个不是一个年代的…
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- 什麼？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不能繁体是因为ibus-sunpinyin的问题吧
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 合适么.. 虽然我也很讨厌XML
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 有可能
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 沒有什麼，喜歡就好。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 是该换了，等假期吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: fcitx-sunpinyin几乎就是用的xsunpinyin
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 看人家 Emacs 不也用 LISP 做配置文件什麼的嗎？雖然不是一個意思。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯。
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- 什麼不是一個年代的？
<wzlxx> lisp xml
<wzlxx> debian里的守护进程列表在哪里？
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 我不清楚emacs为什么用lisp...
<wzlxx> 开机启动的守护进程…
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- 哦，但是也有不少討論關於 XML 完全可以被 Lisp 取代。無所謂，在我看來只要好玩就好。
<wzlxx> 呵呵…
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- 要是 XML 也有個 Haskell 的等價形式也好呀。
<tt> 问一下ibus各种配置放在哪里的
<happyaron> tt: .config
<wzlxx> 呼叫debianer？？？？？？？？？？？？
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 可能因为emacs出现的比较早,当时的语言也没多少..
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 我今天花了一天時間在看有沒有 Lisp 和 Haskell 結合的產物。能純性又不失去 Lisp 的風格。
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 嗯。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 有!
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 嗯？介紹一下！不要說 Liskell，我看過了。
<wzlxx> 汗…看来debian已经没有人用了……………
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 貌似就是那个
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- 好不爽呀，天天叫着要剔出所有不自由的代碼什麼的……
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 觉得不满意就自己研究个吧 哈哈
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我。
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 那我更愿意用 Qi……
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 我正有這個意思。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 你不是arch吗？
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 正好我也沒有學過編譯原理，就把這個當作我的編譯原理作業吧。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 有原形了么?
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 大便的那个开机启动的守护进程在哪里？想看看…
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 沒有……
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 添加几个去掉几个…
<pocoyo> wzlxx: sysv-rc-conf.
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 哪那麼快……Lisp博大精深，還是再學習學習Lisp的設計再發明創造比較好。
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 装这个包。
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 有人搞了個 newLisp 加了不少什麼模式匹配什麼的，被駡的……
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 恩 是
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 还得装包啊？没有直接的哪个文件吗？直接改不就可以了…
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 大便的配置文件也都是放到~/.config里吗？
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 我还是觉得,不被广泛作为开发用的语言不太值得学习..  除非是做研究
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 如果是玩呢？
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 那随便了
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 就是嘛！
<lolicon> scheme
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 不过没就结果的话 玩起来也没多大意思
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 話說如果你能想到用 Haskell 作為比較通用的文本數據語法（就像JSON XML）的話，我覺得 Haskell 還是有前途的……
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我不懂。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 如何让UFW开机启动…
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 没用过。
<wzlxx> 哦…
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 不明白为啥要用haskell去组织文本数据
<wzlxx> pocoyo: debian没有arch方便…
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 好玩嘛！
<micheal> wzlxx: ufwenable后就是开机自启动吧。
<happyaron> wzlxx: sudo ufw enable
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 那arch 还没有 插屁方便呢。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: eggache...
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 比如把 HTML 寫出一個簡單明了的 Haskell 等效，如同一個 module 一样直接 import 然後處理。
<wzlxx> happyaron: 貌似没有启动…
<wzlxx> happyaron: 得手动启动…
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 这.. 不合适吧
<wzlxx> linux-686 是debian的内核？？？？
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 沒有什麼不合適的，只要好玩怎麼都成。
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 太有兴致了..
<apostatedpriest> ofan>>= oh.
 * acacios me too。哈哈
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 董曉娟 是谁
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我的單思對象，兼告白失敗對象
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<wzlxx> http://hi.baidu.com/apaat/blog/item/a2c631f0e6bdbaaea50f52f2.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [好(一)]debian优化(服务)_Apaat 的空间_百度空间
<happyaron> ofan: 你来之前他已经这样了。
<ofan> happyaron: 额..  CyrusYzGTt 毅力哥..
<wzlxx> KK很智能啊，他是在那个范围内匹配的…
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 沒准曉娟 現在正在別人身上high呢
<alvin_rxg> whatzup with solidot?
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 或许吧，我也只能祝福她
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 哥 我佩服你!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ......
<zuoshouG> 请问ubuntu下全屏程序卡死了怎么关闭,有命令没
<tenzu> 水牛你们两个恶趣味啊
<FoxHelo> 大家用过Fcitx没有？是Ibus好用还是Fcitx好用？
<silenceCHAO> 没用fcitx感觉ibus够用了
<mengfei> zuoshouG: ctl+alt+F1然后重启系统
<wzlxx> zuoshouG: xkill
<tt> 怎样把db转成txt
<silenceCHAO> 这个。。。需要转么？直接另存就行了吧
<zuoshouG> mengfei ,wzlxx 重启电脑好费神阿.xkill怎么使用
<silenceCHAO> 问谷兄
<wzlxx> zuoshouG: 你还有终端不？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我很一般。 不像那哥們兒 忒強悍.
<tt> <silenceCHAO>  打都打不开，怎么保存
<wzlxx> zuoshouG: 有的话输入xkill鼠标点下那个僵尸X
<silenceCHAO> ibus1.3.7如何加入云搜狗啊
<zuoshouG> wzlxx, 有时候有,有时候没了.
<tenzu> pocoyo: 让人蛋疼菊紧
<silenceCHAO> 打都打不开？
<silenceCHAO> 不会是坏文件吧
<wzlxx> zuoshouG: 没有的话ctrl + alt + F1 然后kill process
<pocoyo> tenzu: 突然沒有 審核了。。
<Kandu> wzlxx: 唔，都在 init.d 裡面，你要哪個就 ln 一下
<apostatedpriest> solidot好像是打不開了……
<tenzu> pocoyo: 10帖内需要图片验证
<wzlxx> apaat在这里不？
<wzlxx> Kandu: 只要链接到了/etc/init.d下就可以了？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我知道。這招太強悍了。
<silenceCHAO> ??
<Kandu> wzlxx: 不是，你要把  init.d 裡面的連結到 rcN.d 下 N 是你的運行級別
<Kandu> wzlxx: S 開頭的，進入那個運行級別就會啟動， K 開頭的，進入就會 kill 掉
<silenceCHAO> tt ??
<tenzu> pocoyo: 要我说得20帖
<tt> 怎样把db转成txt
<pocoyo> tenzu: 要我說5帖足矣。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 需要邀请码才是王道
<tt> <silenceCHAO>怎样把db转成txt
<pocoyo> tenzu: .....
<Kandu> wzlxx: S 或 K 後面跟個2位數數字表示順序。數字越大，被 start 或 kill 得越晚。
<wzlxx> Kandu: 哦，多谢…我去看看…刚用debian，发现和arch很不一样…
<tenzu> pocoyo: 越要邀请码,越有人求
<silenceCHAO> tt 问下谷兄不就知道了
<tt> can't find
 * silenceCHAO 
<Kandu> wzlxx: 因為默認的運行級別是 2 所以連結個 S次序名字 到 rc2.d 下，然後 K次序名字到 rc0.d 後 rc6.d 下以便關機或者重啟時殺掉
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 装个 bum 你就懂了
<tt> 谷歌出来的都是百度的
<Kandu> wzlxx: 聽說 sysv-rc-conf 很方便，不過我還是喜歡手工管理
<wzlxx> 我刚装了一个sysv-rc-conf
<silenceCHAO> tt 。。。。
<wzlxx> 我也喜欢手工的…
<tt> silenceCHAO>名字好长  老要我打好多
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 装 bum 吧，还有描述的， sysv-rc-conf 只给个简写，都不知道具体是什么
<zuoshouG> wzlxx, 我刚刚按了c+a
<tt> silenceCHAO>  scim支持多 语言吗？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 求了也白求。 新帖子少了不少。貌似。
<zuoshouG> wzlxx,  我刚刚按了那快捷方式,出不来了,去了tty1
<silenceCHAO> tt 复制下就可以了
<tt> 复制要用鼠标  麻烦
<wzlxx> zuoshouG: 什么啊？我的意思就是如果真的不行了就去那里啊，然后kill掉你不想要的进程啊
<silenceCHAO> tt 大神
<tt> silencechao  我先注销一下 用scim看看
<zuoshouG> wzlxx, 呵呵,我刚刚试用了那个f1的快捷组合键,结果去了tty1,用户名及密码就是登不上,只好关机了
<wzlxx> zuoshouG: 不可能吧
<wzlxx> zuoshouG: 你num键盘没有开吧，我晕…
<silenceCHAO> tt 你看数据库干妈
<silenceCHAO> 嘛
<pocoyo> tenzu: 這個是不是太嚴格了。都沒新人發帖了。
<zuoshouG> wzlxx, 我还特意选了主键区的数字
<silenceCHAO> tt db文件用access工具打开
<tenzu> pocoyo: 想问问题的必然还会发的
<tenzu> pocoyo: 省的老有人问超2的问题
<FoxHelo> 为什么我从Google源里面安装的Chrome居然是7.0版的！？
<zuoshouG> 数字键盘打出了是不知道什么样的符号
<magic> direct fb 那个东西怎么样?
<apostatedpriest> tenzu <- 哪裡？
<apostatedpriest> tenzu <- 哪個論壇？
<FoxHelo> chrome目前稳定版不是已经到8.0了吗？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 以後 版豬沒啥用了也 哈哈 全撤了。
<tenzu> apostatedpriest: forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<tenzu> pocoyo: 版猪还是得有,挪帖专用
<wzlxx> Kandu: rc0.d 後 rc6.d 下以便關機或者重啟時殺掉？？？
<pocoyo> 居然有人先知道irc再知道 論壇的。
<apostatedpriest> tenzu <- 有什麼新規定嗎？
<wzlxx> Kandu: 大便的默认运行级别是2
<tenzu> apostatedpriest: 新ID,10帖以内要图片验证
<apostatedpriest> tenzu <- 圖片驗証這種東西有用嗎？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 連結一個到 rc0.d，  K 開頭，那麼關機的時候進入 0 運行級別，就會關閉了。重啟的運行級別 6 也是如此
<onshoestring> 可以档机器人吧
<wzlxx> Kandu: 链接到rc0.d K开头表示关机关闭进程？
<wzlxx> Kandu: 链接到rc6.d K开头表示重启关闭进程？
<Kandu> wzlxx: K 開頭即是
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: 有用。 啥 bot都進不來了。
<onshoestring> 没掉线吧？
<wzlxx> Kandu: 1单用户，2-5是咱们平时的用户开机加载？是这样的吗？
<pocoyo> onshoestring: 掉了。
<Kandu> wzlxx: 嗯
<apostatedpriest> pocoyo <- 呃，這個到是真的。
<Kandu> wzlxx: ls rc0.d rc6.d 對比下就知
<Kandu> wzlxx: 參考這個 http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch03.en.html#_stage_4_the_normal_debian_system
<^k^> ⇪ title: Chapter 3. The system initialization
<apostatedpriest> tenzu <- 我到是支持 ubuntu-cn forum 成為3年前的 ngacn。
<apostatedpriest> tenzu <- 當年的nga那叫一個專業呀。
<wzlxx> Kandu: 明白了，谢谢你
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: 這招對 bot太狠了點兒。
<Kandu> wzlxx: 管理起來比 arch 可靈活多了
<tenzu> apostatedpriest: nga是神马?
<apostatedpriest> tenzu <- bbs.ngacn.cc
<wzlxx> Kandu: 嗯，arch是简单，很简单，基本不用怎么就配置好了…
<apostatedpriest> tenzu <- 3年前是最專業的魔獸世界論壇之一。
<ofan> national game association?
<tenzu> apostatedpriest: 现在改H论坛了?
<apostatedpriest> tenzu <- ... 只是不那麼專業，喷子更多了而已。
<debianer> 现在linux下有没有dropbox的替代品？
<tenzu> apostatedpriest: 最烦的就是喷子
<Kandu> debianer: 現在 dropbox 不用翻牆就能用咧
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- 很多，網上随便搜喲！而且 dropbox 也有 linux 版本。
<debianer> apostatedpriest: dropbox被屏蔽了
<Kandu> debianer: dropxbox 1.0 更新後，不翻牆就能用了
<debianer> Kandu: 真的还是假的？
<tenzu> 现在用客户端,不需要翻墙
<debianer> Kandu: 哪里下载哦？
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- http://www.lukeliu.net/2010/05/12/%E9%80%81%E7%BB%99dropbox%E4%BD%BF%E7%94%A8%E8%80%85%EF%BC%9A%E7%9B%AE%E5%89%8D%E5%8F%AF%E4%BB%A5%E6%9B%BF%E4%BB%A3dropbox%E7%9A%84%E4%BC%98%E7%A7%80%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%EF%BC%88%E5%AE%A3%E4%BC%A0/
<Kandu> debianer: 當然真地。我從 aur 裝的
<apostatedpriest> tenzu <- 主要是 ngacn 現在刪號不如原來了。原來只要開噴直接鐮刀，然後又要等激活碼注冊的年代真好呀。
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 你的网址里没有linux下可以用的，都是windows下用的
<debianer> Kandu: 能给个deb包吗？
<onshoestring> 你们扯啥呢 游戏？
<onshoestring> 不是有个getdeb么
<Kandu> debianer: 我只有 arch 安裝包
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- http://wowubuntu.com/sparkleshare.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: » SparkleShare : DropBox 的开源替代品 Wow! Ubuntu / Ubuntu 及 Linux 新闻、技巧、软件及游戏！
<tt> csim与ibus长得好像
<tt> scim
<debianer> apostatedpriest: sparkleshare不行，只能上传文件夹，而且经常不自动同步
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 不自动同步，要手工搞
<acacios> txt乱码怎么办？编码方式尝试过gbk,gb18030 gb2312,uft-8
<acacios> 用gedit打开的。
<ofan> vim打开
<apostatedpriest> acacios <- 用vim
<apostatedpriest> ofan >>= 志同道合
<onshoestring> SpiderOak
<onshoestring> 也可以用吧
<ofan> apostatedpriest: lol..
<acacios> 有些txt可以用GEDIT打开啊。。。。
<tt> 用leadpad打开   <acacios>
<tenzu> leafpad +1, vim +1
<brkCat> iconv -f GB2312 -to UTF-8 -o outfile.txt infile.txt
<tt> <apostatedpriest>  如何在启动xchat直接进入我们这个群
<pocoyo> emacs +2
<brkCat> - -| 貌似多打一个o
<apostatedpriest> tt <- 伺服器 设置。
<alvin_rxg> tt: add to favorite
<onshoestring> tt我用empathy几个群都能进
<tt> 我不用em
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 我开始说错了，我以前用的是spideroak
<wzlxx> Kandu: 你用的是arch？那个linux-686在debian里是intel可以使用的内核吗？
<apostatedpriest> debianer >>= try sparkleshare :)
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 好的，我试试。只能源代码安装了吗
<tt> xchat能用ipv6吗？？
<acacios> brkCat,  iconv: 不支持以“o”为目标的转换
<wzlxx> Kandu: 那个是i686架构的？但是debian的软件包都是i386的啊
<brkCat> acacios: iconv -f GB2312 -t UTF8 -o output.txt input.txt 打错了 >_<
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- i dunno
<Kandu> wzlxx: 兩個發行版我都用且都用 amd64。不知你那情況
<acacios> 我装vim去了。
<tt> 我来了了  还是scim比ibus好用的
<acacios> 。。。
<wzlxx> Kandu: 我的INTEL的，昨天安装没敢用64的…
<Kandu> wzlxx: i386 的包在所有 286 之後的 cpu 上都能用的。所以應該沒關係
<wzlxx> Kandu: 嗯，我是说效率，有了686内核但是软件包还是386的，应该不会提高多少…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: gentoo 吧
<Kandu> wzlxx: 386 和 686 也沒差多少
<wzlxx> Kandu: 嗯
<Kandu> wzlxx: 都太老了
<wzlxx> 不知道我该用哪个，反正用了386的debian
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 昨天刚换成了大便…
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 安装有点困难，搞不定
<acacios> vim怎么打开文档呢？vim 文件名？
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- 我沒有用過，不要問我……
<apostatedpriest> acacios <- 嗯。
<acacios> apostatedpriest, 好的。谢了。
<iVIM2> acacios: :o
<wzlxx> Kandu: hosts里的那个IP用设置吗？我经常换网（都是蹭的）那个有点烦…
<brkCat> 我用fcitx = =|
<iVIM2> acacios: :o是打开,:o是New tab打开
<iVIM2> acacios: :n是New tab打开，:o是current大碍
<Kandu> wzlxx: 我從不設置，全靠 dns
<acacios> iVIM2, vim 平凡的世界.txt -o?
<tt> 想问一个问题，我安装了scim和ibus。如果我想下次换一个输入法，我应该怎么操作？？
<wzlxx> Kandu: http://hi.baidu.com/apaat/blog/item/c1c4d1136d9614816438dba4.html这个很牛啊看着…
<acacios> 纠结，继续乱码。。。。
<iVIM2> acacios: :o是扩展命令模式
<iVIM2> acacios: 我说的是进入vim之后打开
<tt>  想问一个问题，我安装了scim和ibus。如果我想下次换一个输入法，我应该怎么操作？
<acacios> iVIM2, 好。3q.
<Kandu> wzlxx: 看不懂，我的 debian 都是別人幫忙裝好的。拿到就好用 (VPS)
<wzlxx> Kandu: 哦，呵呵～这个比arch还要折腾呢我感觉…
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 怎么会呢
<wzlxx> 看我上面发的那个教程，着实很复杂的样子…
<silenceCHAO> tt 输入法首选项设置
<tt> <silenceCHAO>这样就可以了吗？？
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 什么的教程？的确Debian很多配置比Arch复杂，没有类似于/etc/rc.conf，但是不会折腾
<tt> silenceCHAO>不用再改其他的文件配置了？？
<debianer> iVIM2: debian的配置比Arch还复杂？看来我可以用Arch了
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 呵呵…没有rc.conf但是在别处可以
<silenceCHAO> tt 安装完成，首选项设置输入法就可以了啊
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 在别处的确可以，否则就不是成熟发行版，但是配置起来非常不方便，各种依赖等等
<tt> 我安了scim还改了这里的配置 sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xsession.d/95xinput
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 第二天，还没有发现，用着还可以，挺不错的…
<wzlxx> 34% /var   分了3个G，感觉小了现在…
<wzlxx> Kandu: debian的内核有点老，现在还32呢…
<acacios> 看我的conky:http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/82218
<wzlxx> conky都是浮云，哈哈…
<acacios> wzlxx, 就是玩玩嘛，怎么这个贴图下面一部分不显示呢
<wzlxx> acacios: 不知道，我刷不出来，网速奇慢今天…
<iVIM2> 问一个愚蠢的问题，如果让tar -xf解压到某个目录？
<acacios> 。。。
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 恐怕sid就不是32吧？
<v_v> -__-
<v_v> 新客户端 测试～～
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 什么啊？
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 你是Testing吧？
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 嗯
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 我说Sid
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 我选的386，没敢上那个…
<v_v> iVIM2 别testing 啦， 直接sid
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 不知道软件怎样？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 嗯，適合不折騰的人
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 不是386不386的问题，是Sid仓库，Testing比较老一点
<acacios> iVIM2, --format=gnu -f- -b20 --quoting-style=escape --rmt-command=/usr/sbin/rmt
<acacios> --rsh-command=/usr/bin/rsh
<acacios> ?
<iVIM2> acacios: 我要解压到别的目录
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 过几天在编译个…
<adam8157> iVIM2: sid现在也是2.6.32....
<wzlxx> debian感觉挺好的啊…
<iVIM2> adam8157: 哦，是这样阿
<iVIM2> 我反正Debian+2.6.36
<wzlxx> 没有半天比arch差的迹象…很好…
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 你自己编译的？
<acacios> iVIM2, 把那上面的路径改了不知道行不行
<iVIM2> wzlxx: yes
<cfy> Kandu: 在不在？有空不？想讨论下外星人
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 呵呵…
<wzlxx> cfy: 汗…
<Kandu> cfy: 你見過沒？
<iVIM2> cfy: 见证为要
<cfy> wzlxx: iVIM2 Kandu 为啥外星人没人见过呢？
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 说实话，刚安装debian的时候我都有点晕了，不知道它在安装什么……眼都花了
<Kandu> cfy: 我倒是見過，呼一下從我眼前飛沒了
<cfy> Kandu: - -!
<wzlxx> cfy: 因为外星人肯定没有美女…
<cfy> Kandu: 如果有先进的文明为啥不和我们接触呢子？
<cfy> Kandu: 如果有先进的文明为啥不和我们接触呢？
<cfy> wzlxx: 。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 黑暗森林，大劉講得很清楚
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。可是。如果科技更加先进呢？
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 刚安装的时候安装一个软件那库就成堆成堆的…
<Kandu> cfy: 不過我對此有懷疑。因為佛經和道書裡面也有描述另一種生命
<cfy> Kandu: 三体又不是极限
<cfy> Kandu: 三体的科技
<Kandu> cfy: 不需要彼此爭奪的生命形態
<cfy> Kandu: 可是难道不能有更快的旅行方法么？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，佛經和道書裡面也有說
<cfy> Kandu: 而且。罗基的行为也太明显了吧？有那么难猜么？
<v_v> http://news.163.com/10/1221/10/6OE16SFR00014JB6.html
<wzlxx> 哪里有大便的资料没？俺去看看去…
<Kandu> cfy: 這個問題想過，想不通
<Kandu> cfy: 我還沒聰明到能思考這個問題
<acacios> %E6%96%87%E6%A1%A3这种东西怎么转换成能看懂的字母串呢。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哪个问题？没人发现罗基的行为？
<Kandu> cfy: 這個問題：為何三體人猜不透
<iVIM2> cfy: 等到你看见再说
<cfy> acacios: uri escape
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 这个的共享空间似乎不大阿，只有0.3G
<wzlxx> 哪里有大便的资料没？俺去看看去…
<wzlxx> 哪里有大便的资料没？俺去看看去…
<acacios> cfy:got it.
<wzlxx> 哪里有大便的资料没？俺去看看去…
<iVIM2> Kandu: 佛经
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- ……
<^k^> wzlxx: .. ..
 * wzlxx 哈哈
 * wzlxx 哈哈
<iVIM2> Kandu: 佛经所说不能证得也是没用de
<iVIM2> wzlxx: arch不也有很多么
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2 >>= 朱清時曰：“科学家千辛万苦爬到山顶时，佛学大师已经在此等候多时了！”
<Kandu> iVIM2: 唔，不懂
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 忘记了…
<wzlxx> /dev/sda6             11534708    264356  10684416   3% /
<wzlxx> tmpfs                  1032536         0   1032536   0% /lib/init/rw
<wzlxx> udev                   1028196       192   1028004   1% /dev
<wzlxx> tmpfs                  1032536         0   1032536   0% /dev/shm
<wzlxx> /dev/sda3               241113     22355    206308  10% /boot
<wzlxx> /dev/sda7             57677500   6807912  47939736  13% /home
<wzlxx> /dev/sda8             32503320   1618132  29234112   6% /usr
<wzlxx> /dev/sda9              2884640    912264   1825844  34% /var
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: 佛最讲修证了，修行者恐怕不象我们整天和别人争论这个争论那个的吧
<wzlxx>  
<cfy> acacios: perl -e 'use URI::Escape;print uri_unescape join "",@ARGV'  %E6%96%87%E6%A1%A3
<wzlxx> KK又该说我了…
<cfy> acacios: 后面加参数即可
<acacios> cfy:好。我试试。
<iVIM2> wzlxx: arch的base大约300M,debian的100~200M,你说哪个多？
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2 確實。佛學有两不論，爭論和沒有根據的理論（好像就是誑語）
<jimly> 怎样查看硬件温度
<cfy> Kandu: 三体人其实我感觉就是在等吧。焦急得等待呢。
<cfy> Kandu: 所以要暗杀。否则被全部人知道就惨了。。。
<wzlxx> iVIM2: Kandu： 我的fstab里/ 里面显示errors=remount-ro是嘛回事？
<acacios> cfy:终端里不输出结果啊。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 可惜我不是三體人 :P
<cfy> acacios: 怎么可能？
<Kandu> cfy: 不知他們怎麼想的
<iVIM2> wzlxx: dmesg?
<acacios> cfy:后面加什么参数呢。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 应该是这样。不过罗基也不用面壁。出了最后装核弹那次。其他都是板上钉钉
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 分区信息里的options里的…
<cfy> acacios: 就是作为参数，把你要翻译的。
<cfy> acacios: perl -e 'use URI::Escape;print uri_unescape join "",@ARGV'  xxxxxx
<iVIM2> wzlxx: options就是mount的参数？
<lolicon> =。=
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 不知…/的居然是那个…
<lolicon> =。=。=。=。=。=
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 改掉
<flh> 请教：重启X后，wget 还在后台运行，能不能调出来？
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 改成default
<wzlxx> ?
<lolicon> 三体说到底都是个科幻小说，别太认真了
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 你是btrfs?
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 是我用ext4的问题？？我除了boot剩下的都是ext4
<wzlxx> 不是…
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 我也是errors=
<Kandu> cfy: 我不是三體人，所以不知他們究竟是怎樣的
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 呵呵，我不知道原因，我改成defaults了刚刚…
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，他們不是人
<touparx> wzlxx: 用lvm吧
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 我也不敢乱改
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 一般性我现在用的好好的就不去乱改
<wzlxx> touparx: LVM是什么啊？
<iVIM2> touparx: 听说btrfs可以把lvm给t了
<touparx> wzlxx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<^k^> ⇪ title: Logical Volume Manager (Linux) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<touparx> iVIM2: btrfs目前还不完美
<touparx> iVIM2: 我用过，默认的，85%就满了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。。。
<iVIM2> touparx: 你用的时候的内核版本是多少
<touparx> iVIM2: df显示85%
<iVIM2> touparx: btrfs有自己的df
<touparx> iVIM2: 2.6.36,
<wzlxx> 汗，不用那个
<touparx> iVIM2: 忘记了具体版本号了
<lolicon> btrfs 功能太强
<iVIM2> touparx: happyaron 说2.6.36有明显改变
<lolicon> 子卷什么的
<iVIM2> lolicon: subvolumn
<touparx> iVIM2: 没用过优化设置，估计优化下会好点吧
<touparx> lolicon: 你说的是 lvm的子卷？
<lolicon> touparx: btrfs
<lolicon> touparx: 一个文件系统内有多个根目录
<touparx> lolicon: 哦
<iVIM2> touparx: 我问他关于几乎满的时候性能差，他说2.6.35以及之前的资料全部废掉
<touparx> lolicon: 没深究过
<lolicon> touparx: 总之就很好很强大。。
<touparx> lolicon: 目前/还是btrfs
<touparx> lolicon: 你全btrfs了？
<lolicon> lolicon: 没用
<wzlxx> touparx: 哪里有好的debian资料，可以看看…
<touparx> wzlxx: 话说还真没用过debian，ubuntu倒还用了半年多
<touparx> wzlxx: 官方文档貌似很全了
<wzlxx> 哦…
<wzlxx> 英文有限啊
<debianer> 谁用了sparkleshare?同步总是失败
<touparx> wzlxx: 逛坛子啊，ubuntu的，linuxsir的
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 我那样改了，现在重启，起不来了我告诉你…
<wzlxx> touparx: linuxsir的去了…
<touparx> wzlxx: debian的手册好像有中文版吧
<v_v> http://money.163.com/10/1221/21/6OF5CDE500253B0H.html  前两天看见新闻说伊朗要控油， nnd， 紧接着我国就接轨了。 搞笑啊
<onshoestring> debian和ubuntu有多大区别 是不是debian宜用性差一点？
<wzlxx> iVIM2_: 起来了…
<v_v> onshoestring debian 你可以说没区别。出了debian更新慢
<v_v> 出了->除了
<v_v> gebjgd 兄弟你不来， 我都找不到人侃那
<v_v> gebjgd -_-
<gebjgd> v_v<< 侃毛？
<v_v> gebjgd 行啊
<v_v> gebjgd 没问题
<gebjgd> v_v<< 你阴毛多长？
<gebjgd> v_v<< 刮过没？
<v_v> gebjgd 还真没丈量过
<v_v> gebjgd 你呢？
<gebjgd> v_v<< 掏出来量量
<v_v> gebjgd 发个妞啊？
<gebjgd> v_v<< 兲朝那么多自己找阿
<v_v> gebjgd 人家都是jj做标准， 你找mm看m啊？
<gebjgd> v_v<< 阴毛说明你的性能力
<onshoestring> Fedora有用过的么，怎么样？
<v_v> gebjgd 扯淡， 白tiger mm都是 厨子 ？
<nsdy> Linux 下魔兽争霸游戏：Heroes of Newerth http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/linux-game-heroes-of-newerth/
<v_v> onshoestring 你是找发行版呢？
<gebjgd> v_v<< 没见过
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下魔兽争霸：Heroes of Newerth : OSMSG
<gebjgd> v_v<< 你发一个我看看
<v_v> gebjgd 你那里也有， 你得用心找
<gebjgd> v_v<< 没有
<gebjgd> onshoestring<< fedora家用？
<v_v> gebjgd 你要先会伪装， 才能把他们诱出来。 你自己先变身
<v_v> 不好意思， 他们 -> 她们
<acacios> ^k^怎么会说话了啊。
<acacios> 不对不对。。。看错了
<wzlxx> iVIM2_: testing可以直接升SID不？发现大便很稳定…
<acacios> nsdy：有没有下载地址啊。。。
<Decate> onshoestring: 你打算fedora家用？最好不要。
<nsdy> <acacios>额 去官方网站下载。。 现在还在免费阶段
<Decate> onshoestring: 我刚刚安装好fedora，用了半年的ubuntu，回头用fedora连个无线驱动都装不好，装了两小时了，放弃。
<v_v> Decate gebjgd 热情过度了, 人家就一句话， 你们都不停揣摩起来了
<tt> 我玩了
<tt> 我完了
<v_v> -_-
<v_v> lol
<touparx> Decate: fedora没那么难吧，估计是你用ubuntu习惯了
<Decate> v_v: 俺是不忍心，又一个人被催残。
<v_v> tt 赶紧的， 放出来
<Decate> touparx: 嗯，我想也是，不过我在google上找了那多资料，一个有用的都没有。
<v_v> Decate 说实话，被摧残是必须的成长经历
 * touparx 还是跟他哦哦、
<tt> 我安了scim之后想重新用回ibus，注销之后就不行启动ibus了
<acacios> nsdy, 那个能单机不？
 * touparx 还是gentoo好，睡觉前emerge，第二天什么都好了
<Decate> v_v: 呵呵，跟游戏似的，虐啊虐的就习惯了，了解了，学会了。
<tt> 有人可以帮我解决吗？？
<Decate> touparx: 又在诱惑我，
<nsdy> <acacios>好像可以单机和局域网联网
<Decate> tt: 怎么的了？
<tt> 我安了scim之后想重新用回ibus，注销之后就不行启动ibus了
<touparx> Decate: gentoo弄驱动非常简单，设置好use就一切ok了
<Decate> tt: 有没试过把scim删了。
<acacios> nsdy:项目主页没有下载链接啊。。。。
<tt> 把scim删除了也这样
<Decate> touparx: 是吗？我试试。
<nsdy> <acacios> 有 在downloa页面
<touparx> Decate: 哈哈，有时间，花个一两天，了解下gentoo，绝对比ubuntu省力，不过要多浪费点电
<nsdy> <acacios> 去我网站页面下载吧 我刚刚添加了个下载链接
<Decate> tt: http://nkevin.blog.163.com/blog/static/4481948120081013115922306/
<^k^> ⇪ title: ［原创］Linux下的输入法 ibus 下载设置和使用 - Solar的日志 - 网易博客
<Decate> tt: 你可以看看这个，也许有帮助。
<tt> hao
<tt> 我还有个问题，ibus能不能四码唯一时上屏
<acacios> nsdy:你的网站地址？
<acacios> 看到了，刚才网卡了。
<Decate> touparx: 真的吗？我到现在还感觉就是ubuntu用着顺，别的还真没这感觉。
<acacios> 一时没打开。
<tt> 我还有个问题，ibus能不能四码唯一时上屏Decate> t
<Decate> tt: 有点不明白你的意思，
<tt> Decate 我用五笔
<Decate> tt: 什么叫四码唯一时上屏？
<Decate> tt: 噢，我也用五笔啊，
<Decate> tt: 五笔的话，推荐使用fcitx，
 * Kandu 一直搞不懂 ubuntu 的 upstart 用着非常的不順。一直沒學會 deb 打包，用着非常不順
<Decate> Kandu: 你那是专业人士，我就一普通爱好者。
<tt> 就是比如 挺 这个字，不是打完rtfp  只有这一个字，然后 不用空格就输入了
<iVIM2> Kandu: upstart? sysvinit? bsdinit?
<Decate> tt: fcitx可以做到的，
<wzlxx> Kandu: deb打包很不好弄吗？那以后悲剧了…
<tt> 我知道 但是我要用泰语
<nsdy> <acacios> http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/linux-game-heroes-of-newerth/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下魔兽争霸：Heroes of Newerth : OSMSG
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 就如同自己写PKGBUILD
<Decate> tt: 泰语？
<tt> 恩   最近学这个来着
<Decate> tt: 五笔打泰语？
<Kandu> iVIM2: debian 的 sysv 風格會一點。 bsdinit 很喜歡。 upstart 完全不懂，什麼事件觸發的術語一堆
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 呵呵…你到底用的debian啊还是arch啊，哈哈…
<Decate> tt: 咯，那我还真不知道，
<tt> fictx不能打泰语
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 我已经成功使用sparkleshare了，谢谢你
<Kandu> wzlxx: 不知道，聽說是比較簡單的。不過能簡單過 PKGBUILD ?
<Decate> tt: 嗯，这个我知道。
<iVIM2> wzlxx: sid就不稳定了，我只做过stable--->testing,不敢sid
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 不知道空间是否只有0.3g?
<Decate> tt: 也就是说，你想ibus实现这个功能对吗？
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 现在testing
<apostatedpriest> debianer <= 我什麼也不知道，也沒有幫你什麼。如果不方便的話，以後再換 DropBox 1.0 就是了。
<tt> fictx能打泰语?
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 先用段再换吧，呵呵…
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 只是说如同罢了，我写不出PKGBUILD,我只会改改abs里面的东西
<Decate> tt: ibus我只打过一星期就放弃了，所以不清楚。
<wzlxx> 等以后熟悉了…
<iVIM2> wzlxx: sid就不那么“稳定”了
<tt> ibus里有泰语 所以……
<Decate> tt: 明白了。
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 我现在对包管理还不熟悉…
<iVIM2> wzlxx: Debian没写过那东西，觉得也不会比PKGBUILD简单
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 没试过Debian的源码包管理
<wzlxx> iVIM2: apt-get 这样的啊…汗…你不用它你还能用啥啊？
<iVIM2> touparx: Gentoo省力？
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 如果是install的话建议aptitude
<Jagdwurst> tt:  自动上屏是个很杯具的功能，只会使手感不统一。纯gb2312除外
<iVIM2> wzlxx: aptitude似乎不支持源码包
<iVIM2> wzlxx: aptitude解决依赖关系比较好
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 方便，就是速度不太行
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 我就用了apt-get apt-cache
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 是同步代码的
<tt>  自动上屏很好，我喜欢 我这样的速度会快一些
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 你说的是什么？
<iVIM2> wzlxx: aptitude --help你发现参数和apt-get几乎一样
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 但是那东西解决依赖关系智能，他能记住你哪些软件是纯粹因为依赖装上的（譬如装上kde后有些lib），在卸载的时候能自动清理
<Decate> tt: 嗯，估计你要经常打字吧？不过fcitx应该只能输中文吧？我还没看到可以输别的文字的帖子。
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 大便到底有多少包管理啊？
<gebjgd> tt<< 有泰国妞？
<mausetot> gebjgd: 没有
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 新利得我没用过，我就aptitude
<gebjgd> tt<< 天上人贱。泰国版。做不做？
<Decate> gebjgd: 又来了。
<gebjgd> tt<< 你出人。我出力
<gebjgd> Decate<< 你也想入股？
<Decate> tt: 莫理他，他精虫上脑了。
<gebjgd> Decate<< 恩。我的精虫上你的头了
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 你说的那个apt-get也会有的，卸载了kde会让你卸载没有用的孤儿包的…
<tt> de：fcitx是不能输入其他的
<Decate> gebjgd: 呵呵，你倒是可以试试。
<tt> ge：没有妞
<gebjgd> tt<< fcitx是给中国人用的
<tt> 今天懂了
<gebjgd> tt<< ibus是输入法结构。面向全是借的人民的
<gebjgd> Decate<< 玩笑。
<gebjgd> Decate<< 别在意。
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 速度只有1.几K
<Decate> gebjgd: 没事，我正帮着他查ibus四码上屏的帖子。
<gebjgd> Decate<< ibus慢呢。。。
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- ...
<iVIM2> wzlxx: apt-get这方面肯定不完全
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 为什么我的大便登录信息是：Debian GNU/Linux squeeze/sid
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 我例子举的不好
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 不应该举kde
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 那是虚包
<tt> 我晕 还是不能启动 ibus
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 如果是实依赖，他不会自动清理
<tt> tt@tt:~$ sudo im-switch -c
<tt> System wide default for zh_CN locale is marked with [+].
<tt> 链接组 xinput-zh_CN 中只有一个替换项：/etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus
<tt> 无需配置。
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 只需要aptitude一个就可以管理所有使用了吗？
<iVIM2> wzlxx: apt-get有autoremove但是回把正常软件也要清理掉了
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 我没发现aptitude源码管理
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 其他几乎都可以
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 为什么我的大便登录信息是：Debian GNU/Linux squeeze/sid
<iVIM2> wzlxx: apt-cache也要用用，在搜索方面比aptitude快些
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 不知道，好像都是这样
<wzlxx> 嗯
<wzlxx> SID？？？
<wzlxx> 汗…
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 估计这东西squeeze和sid共用的
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 你看看debian官方网站的资料，建议aptitude
<wzlxx> 登录信息…不管了，很稳定现
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 嗯，以后用用这个…刚知道…
<wzlxx> iVIM2: aptitude如何删除没有用的包？
<Decate> tt: 咯，不会吧？
<mausetot> Decate: 嗯
<Decate> mausetot: ?
<Decate> mausetot: 你是tt?
<mausetot> Decate: 不是
<Decate> mausetot: 明白。
<touparx> iVIM2: 嗯，gentoo很省力啊，除了第一次
<debianer> 请问如何注册open id
<blueghost> debianer:) na de
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 请问如何注册open id
<if_else> 各位，兄台，netstat -anp 发现 8080 一直被占用，导致 eclipse 无法启动 tomcat 请问，端口该如何关闭，谢谢
<debianer> blueghost: 什么意思
<cfy> if_else: lsof -i:8080
<wzlxx> iVIM2: purge不是可以删除所有的档案吗？为什么配置文件还在？
<cfy> if_else: 然后kill之
<blueghost> my fictex crash
<sou_> 请问正则表达式中如何同时匹配 1.2  2.6  4.7 ?
<cfy> sou_: 同时？
<blueghost> debianer:) openid
<sou_> 对啊
<debianer> blueghost: 你知道如何注册吗
<blueghost> debianer:) know
<debianer> 我想注册一个open id
<cfy> sou_: (\d\.\d )+
<blueghost> debianer:) google ?? openid?? yahoo?? douyou
<cfy> sou_: 我想想
<blueghost> shengji hou  fictex yong bu liao  le
<debianer> blueghost: 什么？
<blueghost> debianer:) wait
<cfy> sou_: echo '1.2  2.6  4.7'|perl -ne 'print /((?:\d\.\d *)+)/'
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- 現在 OpenID 不流行了，不用浪費那個時間了。
<if_else> cfy: 谢谢，兄台了！
<cfy> if_else: 客气:)
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- 而且把密碼交給其它人管真的很不安全。
<blueghost> debianer:) wait
<sou_> cfy: 谢谢了哈
<cfy> sou_: 客气:)
<apostatedpriest> blueghost <- 好久不見了，你的項目如何了？
<blueghost> wait
<blueghost> debianer:) goto myopenid
<blueghost> debianer:) https://www.myopenid.com/
<blueghost> debianer:) here
<blueghost> debianer:) yahoo.com have openid too
<blueghost> debianer:) do you see
<blueghost> debianer:) hi
<blueghost> debianer:) https://www.myopenid.com/
<blueghost> debianer:) 看到了吗
<blueghost> debianer:) 去 https://www.myopenid.com/ 申请
<blueghost> debianer:) google, yahoo.com 都提供 openID 申请
<blueghost> debianer:) google 的比较麻烦, 貌似 半公开的. 雅虎 有 openID 申请, 我用 的是 myopenid
<blueghost> apostatedpriest:) 你是谁
<acacios> 刚看了一眼让子弹飞，恶心坏了。。。。
<blueghost> debianer:) 升级后 我的 fcitex 启动不了了, 刚装好
<apostatedpriest> blueghost <- 我真不想說“我是誰並不重要”，不過事實確實是如此。
<apostatedpriest> blueghost <- 你以前曾經和我聊過你的atompublish項目的。
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 還在吧……
<blueghost> debianer:) 看到了吗, 能不能 帮到 你 也回一下啊. 你让我 在这 象傻子 那样 唠唠叨叨 啊
<blueghost> apostatedpriest:) 哦, 所以我好奇 你是谁, 怎么知道 我的项目. 正在加上 发布 媒体文件 的功能
<apostatedpriest> blueghost <- voidprayer@gmail.com
<blueghost> apostatedpriest:)哦
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 在 不过lag在飙升~~~
<blueghost> apostatedpriest:) 我有你的 email
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 我給出两個惡心的XML等價，你看看哪個好玩。
<blueghost> debianer:) 看到了吗
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 好
<ofan> 有人用过amazon 的ec2吗????
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82219
<debianer> blueghost: 哦，刚刚看到，谢谢你，我试试
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 上面仿 L，下面仿 H。
<apostatedpriest> ofan >>= 說說你更喜歡哪個吧。
<blueghost> debianer:) google, yahoo.com.cn 都有 openid 服务. myopenid 是专门的 免费的.
<blueghost> debianer:) 自己看着办
<blueghost> apostatedpriest:) 怎么
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- 我的個人建議是完全不要用這種東西。一點也不中立。
<apostatedpriest> blueghost >>= 什麼怎麼？
<blueghost> apostatedpriest:) 我项目啊
<yao_ziyuan1> 来宣传一下 PCLinuxOS
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 第一个
<blueghost> debianer:) 自己想, 我 不推荐你用或不用, 只是 告诉你怎么申请.
<yao_ziyuan1> PCLinuxOS: Linux 中的艺术品
<apostatedpriest> blueghost >>= 沒有什麼，只是想問問現在的情况。相當於“你吃了嗎？”這樣。
<yao_ziyuan1> 特色：
<yao_ziyuan1> ＊默认支持 Windows 式单条任务栏、开始菜单（GNOME Zen Mini、KDE 4、Enlightenment 版）
<yao_ziyuan1> ＊默认支持很多私有显卡驱动，特别是 NVidia 和 ATI fglrx
<yao_ziyuan1> ＊默认用 ALSA 而不是臭名昭著 buggy 的 PulseAudio 做音频驱动
<yao_ziyuan1> ＊包含很多私有软件，比如 RealPlayer 是 Ubuntu 和 Fedora 都不包含的
<yao_ziyuan1> ＊艺术性强的默认界面（GNOME Zen Mini、KDE 4、Enlightenment 版）
<yao_ziyuan1> ＊最易用的控制面板（Configure Your Computer）
<yao_ziyuan1> ＊Rolling Release
<yao_ziyuan1> ＊DistroWatch.com 第 6 名
<^k^> yao_ziyuan1:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<mausetot> ^k^: 我
<blueghost> apostatedpriest:) 哦 :)
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 果然是 LISP 的粉絲是吧。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 不太会lisp呢..
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 第一个打字少
<lolicon> lisp 是最漂亮的语言
<^k^> ⇪ title: KDE Desktop » PCLinuxOS
<lolicon> 没有之一
<ofan> 额~
<yao_ziyuan1> Enlightenment 版：http://www.pclinuxos.com/?page_id=215
<yao_ziyuan1> 你还等什么？！
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 確實，這也是很多人支持用 Lisp 推翻 XML 的原因之一。而且下面的那個看着很好，但是很難實現。我不可能去寫一堆 html title 之類的元素等着。
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<sou_>  PulseAudio 名声很坏吗？
<yao_ziyuan1> 关于中文支持，有两个注意点：
<yao_ziyuan1> 1、一开始时中文字体很烂，要自己到软件包管理器里安装两个带 "wqy" 的包（bitmapfont 那个排除在外）
<yao_ziyuan1> 2、要自己到软件包管理器安装 scim-pinyin，获得输入法
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 不过形式上跟html没啥区别吧
<yao_ziyuan1> 算了，我发到一个 fpaste 吧
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 嗯，只是像我這樣有完美主義思想的人會產生極強的非统治性统一欲望。
<apostatedpriest> lolicon <- 今天玩了玩 Scheme 也感受到了這一點。
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 为何不中立？
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 呵呵..
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 我都不知道怎么用，给我一个网址
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 你平常主要使用哪种语言?
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- 因為你相當於把密碼給人家了。
<blueghost> debianer:) 不是告诉你了吗
<iVIM2> touparx: 我至少没觉得Gentoo安装驱动有多方便。
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 最近都是 Haskell。
<blueghost> debianer:) https://www.myopenid.com/
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 工作也是???
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2 <- 哈？還不方便？
<blueghost> debianer:) 去 申请一个 就行
<iVIM2> touparx: 最起码要把所有内核参数看一遍
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 我说做实际的项目..
<debianer> blueghost: 我已经神奇给你，能否把http://myname.myopenid.com改了？
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 我的工作是作液相、作电泳、作藥物。
<debianer> blueghost: 我已经申请，能否把这个网址改成我自己的博客？
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: 胶体？
<apostatedpriest> lolicon >>= 你玩LISP不少時間了吧？
<blueghost> debianer:) , 你博客 支持 openID 登录吗
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2 <- 不完全是。有做過。
<lolicon> apostatedpriest: 不会
<debianer> blueghost: 不知道阿
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 奥~~ 不懂啊...
<iVIM2> wzlxx: Debian我觉得几乎没有ports
<lolicon> apostatedpriest: 学过几次，都忘了
<blueghost> debianer:) ..........
<apostatedpriest> lolicon >> 去死！
<lolicon> apostatedpriest:  打算这个假期把 sicp 坚持看完
<blueghost> debianer:) 你把 他 改成 你博客 干嘛, 只是你登录用的, 别人 又不要知道 的
<lolicon> apostatedpriest: 类似，崇拜的状态吧，呵呵。。
<apostatedpriest> lolicon <- 共勉共勉。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 我平常就用c/c++... 其他的了解不多
<touparx> iVIM2: 嗯，内核参数看一遍就够了，配制一次内核，以后就都可以用那个了
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 話說這裡感覺玩FP玩的多的就soiamso和reiv了，結果都不在。
<lolicon> apostatedpriest: 语法是不难，问题是前几次看 scip 都半途而废了
<yao_ziyuan1> PCLinuxOS: Linux 中的艺术品  http://code.bulix.org/kjvn2m-79030
<blueghost> debianer:) 只是为了方便 登录 几个网络. 只是让你 误认为 用同一个 用户登录 而已. 只 记住一个 ID 和密码就行
<apostatedpriest> lolicon <- 哦。那個些項目不就不會廢了嗎？
<blueghost> debianer:) 只是为了方便 登录 几个网络. 只是让你 误认为 不同网站 用同一个 用户登录 而已. 只 记住一个 ID 和密码就行
<lolicon> apostatedpriest: ?
<yao_ziyuan1> 继续手工贴
<iVIM2> touparx: 每次升级内核都要看一次吧，还有和USE有何关系
<yao_ziyuan1> 关于大游戏，要在 Synaptic 里手工添加一个 repo：
<yao_ziyuan1> URI: http://ftp.uwsg.indiana.edu/linux/pclin ... games/apt/
<yao_ziyuan1> Distribution: pclinuxos/2010
<yao_ziyuan1> Sections: megagames
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<blueghost> debianer:) 但是必需那些网站 支持 使用 openID 注册 和登录
<yao_ziyuan1> Linux 这个东西，DistroWatch.com 上 Top 10 的，一个不满意，就换另一个测试，人气最大的（Ubuntu（包括 Mint），Fedora，openSUSE）未必就是最好的。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: FP肯定是要看的,只是现在没那么多空闲时间...
<yao_ziyuan1> 如果用 GNOME Zen Mini 版，还要注意把默认墙纸的显示方式改为居中（Centered），弄个更好的 Firefox 的主题如 Camifox。
<ofan> yao_ziyuan1: 你这是干啥
<apostatedpriest> lolicon <- 比如寫個parser什麼的。
<yao_ziyuan1> 对于一个来自 Windows 的初级用户，PCLinuxOS 是最易用的，简直比 Ubuntu 还易用！
<yao_ziyuan1> ofan: 宣传 PCLinuxOS
<yao_ziyuan1> 比如在 GNOME 实现 Windows 式的开始菜单，这一点 Fedora 和 Ubuntu 就做不好。
<blueghost> debianer:) sf.net 支持  openID 登录, 好像  myspace 也支持
<apostatedpriest> yao_ziyuan1 >> 走吧，好吵！
<ofan> yao_ziyuan1: pclinuxos是哪国的
<yao_ziyuan1> 这是 PCLinuxOS GNOME Zen Mini 实现的开始菜单：
<yao_ziyuan1> http://pclinuxos.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/zenmini.png
<yao_ziyuan1> 实 现的原理是 GNOME 自带的一个 panel applet 叫 Main Menu。Fedora 和 Ubuntu 当然也有这个东西，但图中的  Places 和 System 在 Fedora/Ubuntu 里没有图标，且这两个菜单项只有别的菜单项的一半高。
<yao_ziyuan1> ofan: US-based, with international participation.
<yao_ziyuan1> Ubuntu 还有一个包 gnome-main-menu 也是实现开始菜单的，但这个菜单上的 Favorites 在手工重新排序以后会自动恢复到一个混乱的顺序。
<yao_ziyuan1> 另外还有一个叫 MintMenu 的东西可以实现开始菜单，但它尺寸固定，Favorites 的数量十分有限。
<yao_ziyuan1> 还有一些其它的第三方方案提供开始菜单，比如 GnoMenu，但 Fedora 的软件库里没有，Ubuntu 不知道有没有，PCLinuxOS 有。
<^k^> yao_ziyuan1:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<zhang_> 大家好
<mausetot> zhang_: 你好
<pocoyo> zhang_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zhang_> mausetot, nihao
<ofan> yao_ziyuan1: 你这会被K的哦
<zhang_> pocoyo, 你好
<Kandu> apostatedpriest: FP 是？
<tt> 有人能帮我个问题吗？？
<blueghost> tt:) 有问题就说
<apostatedpriest> Kandu <- 函數式編程。
<tt> ibus不能开机启动
<tt> linux下输入法真的有点头痛
<apostatedpriest> tt <- 我在想你折騰了什麼東西了，能把這個東西折騰的不能啟動。
<debianer> chromium浏览器的flash插件在哪里安装？
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- 和 Firefox 用的一樣的。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 除了FP,meta programming也是比较有意思的
<yao_ziyuan1> ofan: 说完了
<tt> <apostatedpriest>  就是之前安了树洞
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 不记得了
<zhang_> 呵呵
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- Lisp 自帶吧我記得，Haskell 是 Template Haskell。
<ofan> yao_ziyuan1: - -
<Kandu> apostatedpriest: list 也是 fp 吧？
<mausetot> Kandu: 嗯
<apostatedpriest> Kandu <- LISP。是的。
<tt> apostatedpriest:就是之前安了scim  现在用回了ibus不能自动启动了
<Kandu> apostatedpriest: 聽說很有數學美
<tt> 百度 谷歌了也不行
<jimly> 为什么会No DHCPOFFERS received.
<apostatedpriest> Kandu <- Haskell 最有數學美。Clean 也還可以。其它不純性的就算了。
<jimly> 无法自动获取ip
<ofan> apostatedpriest:这写概念都好复杂,看wiki都看不下去...
<debianer> chromium浏览器不能玩QQ农场，chrome可以，真奇怪哦
<zhang_> fp,有什么特点,搞不明白完全的fp真的那么有意义吗?我还是喜欢python
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 打一開始我就是跟 soiamsa 學，根本不聽概念。當然，鄙人數學學的還是不錯的。
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 在我看來沒有意義，就是好玩。不過現在一切語言最後都是轉換成函數語言優化，詳情参考CPS和SSA Form。
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 我觉得学这些理论没个N年功夫玩不转
<tt> 呃，有没有人帮助解决一下开机启动ibus的   小弟在这里谢谢了
 * apostatedpriest <- 一切可能過了，不過不少了。
<iVIM2> 什么fp
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2 <- 你這個掉班掉的。
<apostatedpriest> tt <- 現在 SCIM 卸載完了嗎？
<Kandu> 剛開始還以為 FreePascal 0_o
<tt> apo：卸载完了
<ofan> apostatedpriest: haskell的monad还跟范畴论有关,感觉就很深奥
<apostatedpriest> Kandu <- 和我一样。
<iVIM2> FreePascal IDE漏洞百出
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 我只看了3頁紙的范畴論就明白 Haskell 的 Monad 是做什麼用的了。也是只看了3頁紙就放棄繼續看 Monad 是什麼東西了。
<apostatedpriest> ofan >>= 你知道是什麼用的了嗎？
<Kandu> iVIM2: 嗯，做得不好。基本上也沒人用
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 我觉得用什么语言不重要,关键就是思想怎么体现
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 不知
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 嗯。
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 用來給我 IRC 聊天提供各種符號用的。
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 看這三個符號我都用了。
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 比如erlang 开始编程的时候很不习惯,但是习惯了,就真的很简洁
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 啥符号
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 是這樣。
<zhang_> 但是也就是简洁,很多算法思想会跟着改变
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- "<-" ">>" ">>="
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 您台湾人?
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 奥
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 怎么感觉像废话...
<iVIM2> Kandu: 有些环境必须使用那就悲剧了。
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 不是，大陸的。
<Kandu> iVIM2: 嗯？
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 哦!呵呵,怎么都是繁体字
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 像我這樣的新手人士能有不是廢話的話嗎？
<iVIM2> Kandu: 结果反复重启FPIDE大量浪费时间
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 習慣正體
<blueghost> 走了
<Kandu> iVIM2: 各種設置還是 cmdline param 和 編譯指示好用啊
<ofan> apostatedpriest: monad很难搞么,难搞的话再推迟N个月看 XD
<blueghost> debianer 走了
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2 >>= 必須使用你是說 NOI？
<zhang_> monad是啥哦
<apostatedpriest> blueghost >> 再見。
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ -> 範疇單子
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: 省赛，不是NOI
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: NOI提供vim之类的
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2 <- 哦。
<blueghost> apostatedpriest:) 再见
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 不算難搞。至少概念上還好。
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 不懂,不人事
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 奥~
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 不认识
<ofan> iVIM2: 高中生?
<tt> 汗  终于搞定ibus了
<iVIM2> Dev-C++就更加……
<touparx> iVIM2: 看一次就行了，驱动use里加上就自动装上了
<apostatedpriest> tt <- 分享一下吧。
<touparx> iVIM2: 内核参数跟驱动貌似也没说啥关系
<tt> 在启动项加上ibus
<apostatedpriest> ofan >>= 你是怎麼看函數式語言中處理副作用，比如I/O的？
<iVIM2> touparx: 汗，驱动不都是内核编译的么？
<iVIM2> touparx: 基本都是阿
<apostatedpriest> tt >>= 啟動項？在哪？
<touparx> iVIM2: 。。。
<tt> 启动应用程序首选项
<iVIM2> touparx: 你难道不是Device Drivers --->
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 我基本不用,只是粗略的学了一下,代码基本没写过多少,看haskell的时候还在用windows
<touparx> iVIM2:是啊，配制一次，以后就用那个就行了，为啥每次都要看？
<iVIM2> touparx: 你改变内核版本号的时候
<zhang_> ofan:能给个haskell最与众不同的强大的例子吗?
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- I/O Monad，我的理解就是 Haskell 把計算機當成是像數字、字符一樣的元素，他們都是可以計算的。數字有加减，字符有前後，計算機就有print什麼什麼的。
<touparx> iVIM2: 我没怎么看过，都是N早前配制的，除非要加新东西才进去看看
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 要如何才算強大？
<tt> 先baibai了
<tt> 晚安
<apostatedpriest> tt <- 88
<ofan> zhang_: google haskell 版的quciksort
<iVIM2> touparx: 你看下Gentoo的编译内核指南，他说只有当内核版本相同而是Gentoo不同的发行版版本号（patch不同）才能用旧的.config
 * apostatedpriest 符號用錯了……
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 不知道,你觉得让你使用haskell的最强有力的理由是什么
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2 <- 可以用旧的，用make oldconfigs
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: make oldconfig也会交互式问答大概将近100个问题了
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: 而且不推荐那样干的。
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 嗯……惰性求值、模式匹配、非OO的強类型、純性、并行計算？
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2 <- 哎，那我也沒有辦法了。
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2 <- 想用現成的用 Sabayon 吧。
<zhang_> 你主要用haskell处理什么问题阿
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 哦，惰性求值去掉，我本人不喜歡這個。
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 你主要用haskell处理什么问题阿
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: 额，是genkernel?
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 簡單的數學問題。
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 你所说的简单的数学问题是.>?
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2 <- 不，Sabayon Linux是直接提供核心二進制文件的。
<zhang_> apo
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ -> 就是純數學問題。比如统一兩組數據之前可以配對的概率之類的東西。
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 有没有中文的教程阿,
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 有，有人翻譯了 Yet another haskell tutorial
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 還可以。
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 哦!很多人给我介绍haskell,但是都没有什么机会去认真学
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 需要就看，不需要就算唄……
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 也是,只是听说不错!现在觉得python能处理我所有的问题了
<redmorning> rmmod psmouse 禁用了触摸板，怎么恢复？
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 開始學 Haskell 很花時間。特别 Lazy 求值很麻煩。
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 而且惡心的是有的地方 Lazy，有的地方 Eager。
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 我学过erlang,好像是学haskell来的,
<apostatedpriest> redmorning <- modprobe psmouse
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- erlang 和 Haskell 差別還比較大。Erlang 允許副作用、而且迫切求值。
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 呵呵,没用过!好像关于人工只能谓词演绎方面用这些的比较多
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 哦!这样!
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 都没有学到精髓,也不知道是自己的问题还是语言的我呢体
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- Haskell 不爽的這點就是惰性求值。懂的人很好。但是多數人肯定不懂。
<redmorning> apostatedpriest: 3x
<apostatedpriest> redmorning <- 不用謝。
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 我看看,你说的中文教程在哪!我在网上着的很多todo阿
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- 你想，你讀一個文件然後給人。結果你都不能預測你是什麼時候打開文件什麼時候關閉這是多麼惡心呀。
<Jagdwurst> apostatedpriest: haskell最爽的是stm, 惰性是其实现方案之一
<Jagdwurst> apostatedpriest: 没有惰性，也就不用haskell了
<apostatedpriest> Jagdwurst <- 嗯，確實看了很多有關 STM 必須要惰性的討論，不過還是心理不能接受呀。
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 不知道阿 !我现看看!
<zhang_> stm是什么
<apostatedpriest> Jagdwurst <- 還有你在這看戲呢？
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- Software Transactional Memory。是有關並行計算的。
<apostatedpriest> 並行？正體是並行嗎？
<zhang_> 哦!并行
<apostatedpriest> zhang_ <- http://www.itpub.net/viewthread.php?tid=1238982
<apostatedpriest> 有臺灣的人士在嗎？
<blueghost> apostatedpriest:) 干嘛呢
<apostatedpriest> blueghost <- 玩。
<zhang_> apostatedpriest, 谢谢找到了
<apostatedpriest> Jagdwurst >>= 不過問一下，STM和Laziness計算中都考慮到有一個Overhead，以至於 SPJ 在03年的講演中都說Next Haskell should be strict了。您是怎麼看的？
<Jagdwurst> apostatedpriest: 哪有strict,,,
<Jagdwurst> apostatedpriest: 有些程序多了overhead也有可能比c快
<Jagdwurst> apostatedpriest: 况且tm都要有overhead, 硬件上做的也一样
<apostatedpriest> Jagdwurst <- 回答第一個問題，strict來自：http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/papers/haskell-retrospective/
<tt> 我还是回来了
<ofan> burstnet太渣了.. nnnd 又掉线
<apostatedpriest> ofan <- 可怜人。
 * Jagdwurst 撑不住了，两天两夜没睡了，睡觉去
<tt> 发现fcitx能支持日文 和韩语了
<ofan> 肯定有人用服务器下毛片...
<apostatedpriest> Jagdwurst <- 還沒有來得及問……
<chris___> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=310981
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我想求两个脚本，脚本都是关于分析网页内容的
<chris___> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=310981
<alvin_rxg> yochi
<evensidematgun> ÎÒÊǸÕÀ´µÄÄãÓкÎÖ¸½Ì
<^k^> evensidematgun:say 我是刚来的你有何指教 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<evensidematgun> kdfkhg
<evensidematgun> ÎÒÊÇ
<^k^> evensidematgun:say 我是 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<silenceCHAO> PC机到交换机距离70M，网线长83M，全新硬盘安装GHOST，WIN环境，手动指定IPv4地址，PING外网通，网页不开，这个大概会是啥问题啊
<v_v> silenceCHAO 有路由信息没贴贴看？
<silenceCHAO> 没有。。。是一个朋友电话问我的
<silenceCHAO> 网络通，排除链路问题
<v_v> silenceCHAO 防火墙之类的都没有？
<silenceCHAO> 格式硬盘，排除病毒问题。
<silenceCHAO> 没有啊
<v_v> dns ?
<silenceCHAO> 深圳202.96.134.133主DNS，设置没问题
<v_v> 链路没问题， 就看路由， 路由没问题就看协议咯
<v_v> ip访问网页呢
<silenceCHAO> 同路由下，另一台PC机上网没有问题，排除路由
<silenceCHAO> 网卡地址设置都同，地址不同
<silenceCHAO> 排除链路，排除路由，排除病毒。。。。我不知道还有什么会这样
<v_v> silenceCHAO 爱莫能助， 我也这么想
<silenceCHAO> 。。。。我那朋友，看来今天这笔钱不好赚。。。。
<silenceCHAO> 关键是他说的83M线长，有没有包括转接的另一部分还不清楚。。。
<silenceCHAO> 谈话中，他有说道他有转接网线，另一部分大概有20/30M左右。。。后问，肯定回答83M。。。
<v_v> silenceCHAO 他不是说了，另一个电脑没问题么，并且能ping通
<v_v> silenceCHAO 这就排除网线问题了，你上面说过的
<alvin_rxg> silenceCHAO: 直接 ping ip 的吗？
<gebjgd> silenceCHAO<< 网页打不开是http的事情
<gebjgd> silenceCHAO<< tcp包过不来
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> dns 错误也是可能的……
<gebjgd> silenceCHAO<< ping是icmp包
<gebjgd> 恩恩 dns错误也是可能
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 睡吧……人家不鸟了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 恩 人家没鸟了
<alvin_rxg> 他有小鸟
<v_v> 困了
<v_v> 今天早上那早饭居然让我食物中毒
<v_v> 我擦， 以后路边小摊要敬而远之恶劣
<v_v> 从现在开始， 都是出去的了
<v_v> 没人进来鸟
<v_v> -_-
<v_v> 打字聊天真累啊
<v_v> 还是语言爽
<v_v> 语音
<silenceCHAO> 刚在排个文档。。。
<silenceCHAO> 没注意看
<silenceCHAO> 不好意思
<alvin_rxg> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/-SvPcmgd0V4/
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
<^k^> ⇪ title: My Efact Paperless Office - Paperless Office
<knownbad> spam?
<efactusa> your mom is spam
<jiero> ...
<efactusa> hahaha
<knownbad> .
<^k^>  06:01
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-22
<debianer> linux下除了dropbox外，其他所有同步软件都不喜欢自动同步
<NINJAKING> morning
<acacios> morning. heroes of newerth能不能局域网哪位大神知道？
<pocoyo> 卍
<jiero> SuperTuxKart～
<acacios> 这个我有。
<ofan> 有cli界面的bt下载么?
<alvin_rxg> ofan: transmission
<jiero> transmission和其fork现在是大而全了。。。
<jiero> 几乎所有常用界面都有
<ofan> cli的要装特别版的么?
<jiero> 不用吧。
<ofan> rtorrent怎么样?
<knownbad> aria2
<jiero> rtorrent很好。用的人都推荐。
<jiero> 基本上，无弱旅～
<noahbentusi> 有没有 一种 gui程序, 我直接在上面选取font, 字号, 样式. 并给我显示結果. 然后输出X Logical Font Description？
<flh> exit
<pocoyo> jiero: 是gui的么？
<jiero> pocoyo: 不是说cli的吗？
<pocoyo> jiero: 算了 不要 cli的。
<jiero> pocoyo: 用 http://www.wtorrent-project.org/trac/
<jiero> rotrrent 的 webui
<noahbentusi> 有人对XLFD 熟悉吗?
<pocoyo> jiero: 呃。 不习惯这种 跟mldonkey那个似的。
<jiero> pocoyo: 其实webui很好玩的～
<jiero> 只要设置好就好。
<fhong> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<FrankLv> 请问中文bdf格式字体如何生成？我的putty for S60想装中文字体，他的字体转换工具接受bdf格式
<noahbentusi> he
<noahbentusi> iFvwm今儿咋没来
<damhyojung> 装了个irc的chrome插件，冒个泡
<damhyojung> 楼上太强了，这么快就改名
<iFwvm> 改名是一种态度
<jiero> 什么呢。改名？
<archl> 现在是游戏时间。
<falao> 在这里聊天还被记录阿?
<archl> 免费的～多么好啊。
<damhyojung> 哪里不被记录啊！！？？
<falao> 你在家聊天,那边给你记录着,一不小心被弄进去了就糟了
<iFwvm> 弄进去吃几天牢饭吧
<damhyojung> 太严重了吧
<falao> 难道就没有不记录的地方吗?
<noahbentusi> - -.
<noahbentusi> iFwvm, XLFD这个怎么搞. 有什么工具可以帮着 拼写?
<iFwvm> 不知道
<noahbentusi> 那你是怎么 配fvwm的?
<damhyojung> 经验告诉我，没事不要瞎折腾
<falao> 几天前我看老梁说事,一对男女就钓鱼岛的事发个帖子就被弄进去了阿,好好好有意思阿
<noahbentusi> 那对男女讲什么了?
<iFwvm> 这个叫杀鸡儆猴
<damhyojung> 那么严重啊，就扯淡而已嘛
<falao> 网上好像还有把,自己g吧
<noahbentusi> keyword
<noahbentusi> 给个关键字
<falao> 是阿,那个男的和女的就是扯个蛋,然后就进去了.哎,没整阿
<damhyojung> 天国啊，看来以后都得用暗语了
<MaskRay> iFwvm: 我的 erc-highlight 根据 nick 的 md5 值算出一种颜色显示的，你这颜色不对……
<falao> 人在家中坐,祸从天上落.老梁
<iFwvm> MaskRay: 我这颜色应该是怎样的？
<noahbentusi> falao, 给个关键字
<MaskRay> iFwvm: 和 iFvwm 颜色不同，瞒不过我
<iFwvm> MaskRay: 对于你这种变态到连每个人的颜色都要牢记的人 恐怕任何fake nick也没办法瞒过你
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 这么高级。
<damhyojung> 在网络上搜  老梁 钓鱼岛 ，还真能搜到，不知道是不是一个人
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 好东西啊，可以快速找到这个 nick 说话的上下文
<iFwvm> MaskRay: 关键是你又不跟踪 就算知道不一样 又如何
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 怎么用？
<MaskRay> iFwvm: 祝愿你钓到鱼……
<iFwvm> MaskRay: 昨天钓到好多 连主席都上钩了
<MaskRay> pocoyo: (require 'erc-highlight-nicknames) (add-to-list 'erc-modules 'highlight-nicknames)
<iFwvm> MaskRay: scip你看了多久？
<MaskRay> iFwvm: 啥东西？
<falao> kao,刚刚电脑不知怎么搞的除了鼠标的指针,别的都不好使了,???
<iFwvm> MaskRay: 额 你没看过scip? 那你的lisp哪里学的
<MaskRay> iFwvm: 杂七杂八的教程都看过一些，emacs info 也看过一点
<iFwvm> MaskRay: 这样 你现在多大 ？ 90后？
<damhyojung> 学习氛围不错啊
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我看看截图
<NoIE> http://tech.163.com/digi/10/1221/16/6OEK4A1100162OUT.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux游戏：原生、Wine模拟对比Windows 7_网易数码
<NoIE> Linux好厉害。
<iFwvm> 没啥吧 看分辨率
<MaskRay> iFwvm: 应该和 aron 同一届
<tenzu> iFwvm: 我就知道你是胸毛男
<iFwvm> MaskRay: 果然是90后 不错 很有前途 我最喜欢年轻人了
<iFwvm> tenzu: 一边去
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 跟 erc-pals有啥区别？
<onshoestring> 大婶成胸毛男了
<pocoyo> onshoestring: 。。。笨。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: pals 没用过
<iFwvm> 看好了 哥推广的是 一款 vm
<iFwvm> 不是wm
<pocoyo> MaskRay: computes md5(nick) and uses substring(md5_value, 0, 4) ? erc-nick-colors.el也是这。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 这个颜色最丰富
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 没感觉出来。
<onshoestring> 原来不注意看差不多的
<iFwvm> MaskRay: 你用颜色区分 一共多少颜色
<MaskRay> iFwvm: 2^24/2 种，如果和背景色同时太暗或太亮，它会取反色
<iFwvm> MaskRay: 那是如何根据md5值来使用颜色呢
<MaskRay> iFwvm: md5 的前12个16进制位4位一组，拆成 rrrrggggbbbb，这个每种原色取值有 0~65535。可能再除以256得到 0~255
<iFwvm> MaskRay: 那这个还行
<iFwvm> 不过人眼对于gb都不大敏感
<iFwvm> 如果有人在这个上面钻孔子 还是可以构造出一些颜色相近的
<MaskRay> iFwvm: 你前面说的那本书叫 The Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs？
<iFwvm> MaskRay: 当然 貌似是计算机专业的人都看
<NoIE> 请问，61.172.192.88 是网页所有者嵌入的广告还是联通篡改页面生成的广告？
<xiamx> wtorrent这界面看起来真不错
<Maonx> Test
<pocoyo> Maonx: I've been alone for as long as I can remember. -Sintel- http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Maonx> pocoyo: ?
<xiamx> 这又是哪个bot做测试？
<xiamx> Test
<pocoyo> xiamx: 在这个污浊的世界上，能够干干净净度过自己一生的人，是值得钦佩的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pocoyo> Maonx: 毛女侠。不要test.
<xiamx> 果然是个bot
<pocoyo> xiamx: 你才是 bot.
<xiamx> ......
<Maonx> pocoyo: 晕
<Maonx> tenzu: 正 在用ROOMS 感觉不错
<xiamx> Maonx, iOS上的Rooms？
<Maonx> xiamx:  的
<Maonx> xiamx: 是的
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  11:41 
<iamfbi> 大家早上好
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 iFwvm
<iFwvm> roylez: ?
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席不要上当。
<iFwvm> rtmeme:  RT @tomzhi RT @snowvoice: 报道非法奴用新疆智障人士的记者孙虹杰不幸遇袭罹难！12月18日凌晨1时，在路上被四 五个人拉到建筑工地毒打。攻击者专打头部，孙爬到附近商店报案，后他和同事到医院检查后返回宿舍，当日上午陷入昏迷，20日下午 死亡。
<archl> 到达目的。。。
<void1> yaksi
<void1> yakxi
<randy_> 我们频道头一次这么冷清
<ofan> 冬了个至.
<iamfbi> 有没有广东的在这里
<NoIE> rtmeme:  RT @tomzhi RT @snowvoice: 报道非法奴用新疆智障人士的记者孙虹杰不幸遇袭罹难！12月18日凌晨1时，在路上被四 五个人拉到建筑工地毒打。攻击者专打头部，孙爬到附近商店报案，后他和同事到医院检查后返回宿舍，当日上午陷入昏迷，20日下午 死亡。
<NoIE> 不是死亡，是脑死亡。
<NoIE> 我妈妈说，这是在探口风。
<iamfbi> 太棒了
<zprood> ??
<iamfbi> 我想致力于推广UBUNTU，不知道能做点什么
<noahbentusi> 捐钱给ubuntu...
<noahbentusi> 呐, 给我们也行.
<iamfbi> 没钱
<jiero> 干嘛给Ubunut？
<jiero> 给你需要的软件。
<jiero> 我头一次捐钱给FOSS，给了文泉驿了～
<iamfbi> 就是想帮忙宣传下，或者怎么样
<iamfbi> 比如大家不会装系统，可以拿过来我给你装下
<jiero> 大多是交基本的，授人以渔。
<jiero> 首先，会用google搜索。
<iamfbi> 要有交流才有进步
<jiero> 会用IRC，明白自己啥都可以做到。不要畏惧。
<iamfbi> 我发现大家似乎都是高手，一般不出手
<jiero> 。。。
<iamfbi> 看看论坛里有多少问题没下文的
<noahbentusi> irc基本上也是没下文的..
<jiero> 你需要有对方一样的环境。都不会问问题的就没法子了。
<iamfbi> 是啊，这里的氛围是讲究自己想办法
<jiero> 谁都是只知道自己知道的。
<lendage> 问下 怎样从vim中复制文本到浏览器地址
<jiero> 不知道的胡说的也就我了。
<lendage> 有快捷键么？
<noahbentusi> 我问 有没有拼写 XLFD 的软件. 没人知道..
<jiero> vim，用鼠标中键复制。
<lendage> 只能鼠标拉选  而且如果有行号显示的话  连行号都会复制
<jiero> 去看VIM的设置呢。。。
<lendage> vim的设置？求指点
<jiero> 我没用过vim～
<lainme> lendage: 如果有X剪贴板支持，可以用"+y或者"*y
<lainme> lendage: http://vimcdoc.sourceforge.net/doc/usr_04.html#04.7
<^k^> ⇪ title: VIM: usr_04
<lendage> Thanx
<jiero> mono space Ubuntu font is coming
<jc> How can I set the mail on the desktop
<jiero> http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Mono_Monospaces.jpg 对比图。
<noahbentusi> lendage, http://superuser.com/questions/10588/how-to-make-cut-copy-paste-in-gvim-on-ubuntu-work-with-ctrlx-ctrlc-ctrlv
<dotcra> i got a Ubuntu DVD last week
<jiero> 我从没下载Ubuntu DVD
<dotcra> from ubuntun.com
<rokite> -_-!!!
<dotcra> it's free
<Kandu> cfy: http://www.google.com.tw/images?&hl=zh-TW&q=杭州+山溝溝
<rokite> 我也没有下过。
<rokite> 我只下过livecd
<dotcra> ubuntun desktop live cd ==install CD
<jiero> Ubuntu Desktop Live CD= Live CD
<jiero> install CD = Ubuntu Alternative CD
<dotcra> ubuntu 集成了chrome?
<jiero> chromium
<dotcra> 嗯，在应用方面的确优于fedora
<jiero> ?
<jiero> 怎么可能。。。
<dotcra> 你的意见呢?
<jiero> Fedora一直是新技术实验版本，但是两者软件基本差不多。
<dotcra> 嗯，我同意
<noahbentusi> 哎, 今天股市又跳了
<dotcra> 半岛局势紧张，股市走跌必然的了
<rokite> 油价涨了，今天没有开车上班。
<dotcra> 新能源汽车业出现端倪了
<roylez> lerosua: 知道有什么办法改密码，绕过系统的密码复杂度检验的吗？
<lerosua> roylez: 什么系统？
<barcastar> 各位大侠，我是新手，谁能教教我怎么校验MD5？
<dotcra> dotcra,
<Barden> barcastar: md5sum ...
<barcastar> md5sum ~/downloads/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<noahbentusi> md5说是前几年 让中国一个女科学家 给破解了?
<barcastar> 这个就是终端给我的回复：md5sum: ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso: 没有那个文件或目录
<flh> hi
<Douglas3737> 请问IRC有专门的客户端么？
<^k^> flh, 好  14:00 
<barcastar> 是的，那么山东大学的，可惜我却这么菜，都不会验证……
<barcastar> 俺们山东大学的
<lerosua> Douglas3737: xchat是专门的irc client
<noahbentusi> ^_^厉害.
<sitaback> 山大！
<Douglas3737> OK
<barcastar> 是山大
<barcastar> 好像是王小云教授
<MaskRay> noahbentusi: md5 是 message digest，那个只是在合理时间内找出碰撞
<roylez> lerosua: linux
<roylez> lerosua: debian，不过装了公司的那些强制包
<noahbentusi> I c, 给定一个md5, 可以找到一个相同md5的报文.
<dotcra> 有人装过vmware player么?
<barcastar> 现在我下载的ISO文件在火狐默认的“下载”目录下，貌似终端找不到这个文件，我怎么才能让终端找到它呢？
<noahbentusi> 如果能指定报文, 再计算附加报文 能 碰撞到md5. 就牛了.
<lerosua> roylez: 不是grub密码的话，在启动的时候，所有linux都不安全，在grub里可以通过传 single 参数进入单用户模式。
<roylez> lerosua: 基本上不重启的
<roylez> lerosua: 公司强制要求所有密码９０天都得换
<lerosua> roylez: ... 那你这是要求破解root啊... 看看它内核，看看最近有没有可以hack的漏洞吧
<noahbentusi> 我们公司 统一 用usb密钥.
<iFwvm> 最近有漏洞放出 呵呵
<barcastar> 大侠们，来帮帮忙啊
<roylez> lerosua: 我屈服了，改了个不好记的。公司的密码一大把，每个都要９０天换，连续８次密码不能重复，至少８位，数字字母都得有。。。关键是debian说我的密码是基于字典的，不让用
<lerosua> roylez: 能把它的字典搞出来不错。
<calebot> roylez: 太复杂的结果就是会有人把密码写了贴在附近
<barcastar> 这个命令什么意思？为什么出这个结果？bash: cd: download_directory: 没有那个文件或目录
<calebot> roylez: 反而不安全
<lerosua> roylez: 自己写个脚本，把自己熟的密码深化成复杂密码就成 :-)
<dotcra> barcastar, cd ~/Download
<rokite> mirc也是irc专用的
<barcastar> ～是什么意思？
<noahbentusi> ~ 代表是 用户 目录
<noahbentusi> 相当于 windows的 "我的文档"
<barcastar> 我试试
<roylez> lerosua: 我用两个单词的组合，然后 a -> 4, s -> 5, o -> 0, i -> 1 ，这样的都不行
<dotcra> barcastar, 你没有装Nautilus么,岂不更简单
<roylez> lerosua: 我不知道这样的怎么会被字典认到的
<roylez> lerosua: 我用vim的openssl.vim插件管理密码
<rokite> 管理什么密码？
<barcastar> 说来话长，我是新手，装双系统犯错了，现在重新装了一个ubuntu，什么都没有……
<barcastar> 那个是ubuntu下的软件吗？Nautilus
<noahbentusi> barcastar, 知道 windows的Explorer吗?
<dotcra> 就是资源管理器啊，相当于win的explorer,我的意思是你没有安装图形界面么
<Kandu> dotcra: 它要 md5 驗證，所以用命令行 :)
<barcastar> 我这个是GNOME界面把
<dotcra> yeap
<arthur__> 额……
<arthur__> 半天了还是没搞懂这个IRC
<noahbentusi> 你能发消息了. 就说明 你懂了.
<barcastar> 我粘贴我和终端的对话来看看把：don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ md5sum /don/downloads/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<barcastar> md5sum: /don/downloads/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso: 没有那个文件或目录
<noahbentusi> don是什么?
<Douglas3737> 这个才是我要的名字……
<barcastar> don是我的名字，计算机名
<sitaback> 路径不对把
<noahbentusi> /home/don吧
<rokite> 你的根目录下存在don??
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ md5sum /home/don/downloads/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<barcastar> md5sum: /home/don/downloads/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso: 没有那个文件或目录
<iamfbi> don是done,呵呵，完蛋的意思
<noahbentusi> 如果你以don用户身份登录, 那么 你的用户目录在/home/don
<Douglas3737> 论坛上说的那些IRC命令貌似在这里用不上啊
<noahbentusi> barcastar, 你先执行一这个命令. whoami
<barcastar> 我把iso挪到什么地方最方便？
<noahbentusi> 告诉我们输出什么.
<rokite> 你直接跳到你的文件目录不行？
<barcastar> 那位大哥，就别逗我了～～～
<sitaback> 把大哥门都气死了
<dotcra> ,03$ whomai 当然是root了
<noahbentusi> 未必吧...
<noahbentusi> 噢....
<noahbentusi> $....
<rokite> whoima
<noahbentusi> barcastar, cd /root/Downloads
<barcastar> whoami 是个命令吗？ 还是WHO AM I？
<noahbentusi> 看看下面有什么?
<rokite> whoami
<barcastar> 解说是：      don
<noahbentusi> 注意大小写. bash shell和ext是大小写敏感的.
<Douglas3737> 论坛里面说的那些命令何解啊？
<Douglas3737> 怎么用啊？
<sitaback> / quit
<barcastar> 让我输入/quit？
<sitaback> ..
<dotcra> ,00是啊，至少Download首字母该是大写的
<calebot> barcastar: cd ~ ; ls 把結果貼到 http://imagebin.ca
<noahbentusi> 唉, 开个ssh. 让我们上去看看吧.
<barcastar> imagebin.ca 是什么？打不开呢？
<calebot> barcastar: http://code.bulix.org
 * Douglas3737 yun
<noahbentusi> 用这个吧 http://codepad.org
<Kandu> barcastar: find ~/ -name "ubuntu*i386.iso" -exec md5sum {} \;
<noahbentusi> 呵呵, 必杀出来了.
<barcastar> 这个……sorry，我真的不懂
<lkk-> 奇巧淫技
<barcastar> 我把iso文件放到桌面上应该简单 把？
<sitaback> lol
<Kandu> barcastar: 看看入門書會感覺好點。這個很不錯  http://linux.vbird.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜
<happyaron> Kandu: 竟然出这个招。。。
<sitaback> pwd
<Kandu> happyaron: 那怎麼辦，他連目錄都搞不清呢
<liubii> 我上高中就是买的这本书
<calebot> 搞不好不在 ～ 呢
<liubii> 现在还留着
<calebot> liubii: 上高中买鸟哥？
<ofan> 谁买过humble bundle的游戏??
<happyaron> 实在不行就 find / -name "ubuntu*i386.iso" -exec md5sum {} \;
<onshoestring> happyaron 删除wine后 .exe图标还是win的，看看什么原因
<Kandu> happyaron: LOL
<happyaron> onshoestring: 不知道
<happyaron> onshoestring: 对wine一窍不通
<happyaron> Kandu: :)
<barcastar> 我今天要去售后重装windows7，现在时间不够我从头补课了。。。我只求一个最简洁的方法。。。验证一下，从售后回来就装ubuntu
<noahbentusi> 其实在firefox的下载列表里面 如果那个下载项 还留着的话,  有个按钮 叫做 打开所在文件夹
<Kandu> happyaron: 你這叫禍害新人
<happyaron> ...
<ofan> 求 cortex command for linux....
<calebot> barcastar: 回来再验证就好啦
<barcastar> 恩，所在文件夹是开了
<cfy> Kandu: :){
<onshoestring> 验证什么
<cfy> Kandu: :)
<Kandu> cfy: 我家附近好幾個景區
<barcastar> 回来验证的话……也麻烦：我去要全硬盘格式化，就没有ubuntu了，到时候我都找不到这个IRC了
<cfy> Kandu: 下次来玩
<Kandu> cfy: 不止可以坐車，還能看看風景 :)
<cfy> Kandu: 可以鼓动hzlug来你们那旅游XD
<noahbentusi> 记得 irc.freenode.org,  ubuntu-cn
<noahbentusi> 就能找回来了.
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，估計很多人已經來玩過了
<onshoestring> 什么地方的 让玩 出路费不？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<calebot> barcastar: windows 也可以验 md5 的
<barcastar> 怎么做？
<barcastar> 我现在开着iso所在文件夹，且只有这一个文件，我该怎么做？
<noahbentusi> 你想怎么做, 就该怎么做唄
<noahbentusi> you should do what you want...
<pansenj> lol
<Kandu> 新人好可憐
<cfy> .
<barcastar> 好可怜
<cfy> Kandu: 你去手把手教吧XD
<barcastar> 我似乎找到问题所在了
<chendy> 不知道自己想要什么吗？
<noahbentusi> 手把手? barcastar 是MM吗?
<barcastar> 路径不该是DOWNLOAD，而是/下载
<calebot> 新手常常不知道要问啥
<Kandu> cfy: 我自己正麻煩着呢，把開發板的 bootloader 給燒沒了 XD
<chendy> 丢个 linux toy 网站给他好了。
<barcastar> 看看这个是不是？don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ md5sum /home/don/下载/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<barcastar> 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  /home/don/下载/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<noahbentusi> congratulations
<calebot> barcastar: 要和官方数据比对
<cfy> Kandu: 你还笑。。。
 * noahbentusi 话说 我下了东西 从来不对md5, 直接拿来用...
<barcastar> 比对结束，成功！
<pansenj> 我也是。。
<pansenj> 哈哈
<calebot> 重要的才需要校验啊
<pansenj> 不过用gentoo
<barcastar> 完全匹配！
<pansenj> 恭喜。。。
<barcastar> 谢谢
<calebot> barcastar: 重灌后就没啦
<barcastar> calebot 什么没了？
<calebot> barcastar: 不是要重灌 windows 了？
<noahbentusi> 一般情况下, tcp不会传输出错. 除非 有人伪造报文. tcp下面有crc的..
<barcastar> 我先刻录，再格式化硬盘
<calebot> noahbentusi: 问题是下载不是只用到 tcp
<noahbentusi> 你的win7咋了. 如果mbr没了,  可以用grub带起来.
<calebot> barcastar: 刻录完还要再校验一次
<pansenj> 呃。。mbr没了还可以带起来阿？？
<barcastar> win7，我也说不清，当时我安装ubuntu，把C盘选做SWAP了。。。
<noahbentusi> calebot, 刻录完怎么校验?
<pansenj> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<noahbentusi> 那你很 杯具..
<barcastar> 就是说啊
<barcastar> 很悲剧
<calebot> noahbentusi: md5sum /dev/dvd 之类的
<barcastar> 刻录过程中文件应该不会被改变吧？
<calebot> barcastar: 原文件不会变，但刻盘未必成功
<noahbentusi> calebot, 明白了.
<onshoestring> 刻坏了不就变了
<barcastar> 那我现在就刻录，大家等等我啊：）
<pansenj> good lucky。。
<cfy> 干啥呢？
<cfy> 还刻盘啥年代了。
<cfy> 我等没光驱的咋办？
<pansenj> 重硬盘安装。。
<cfy> Kandu: xiangfu那有套套送。。。
<calebot> u盘安装
<cfy> pansenj: 最好是滚动的，这样不用重装了。
<cfy> lol
<pansenj> ：）
<onshoestring> 以前有套套送的
<Kandu> cfy: nanonote 保護套？
<onshoestring> 果农用套套装苹果
<noahbentusi> ubuntu 转到 u盘 很麻烦...
<pansenj> 没试过。。
<cfy> Kandu: 聪明XD.不过只有三个。。。。
<pansenj> u盘装。。之前一直用硬盘装ubuntu。。
<pansenj> 哈哈
<barcastar> 我回来了
<barcastar> 经过刻录和等待，却得到下面的结果：don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ md5sum /dev/dvd
<barcastar> md5sum: /dev/dvd: 输入/输出错误
<barcastar> 大侠们？
<barcastar> 刚才这么多人，现在怎么都不说话了？
<barcastar> ……
<cfy> .
<cfy> 你可能需要自己帮助自己了:)
 * cfy 我是围观的。。。
<barcastar> 刚才刻录是成功的啊，现在窗口中也是显示是ubuntu的iso啊
<barcastar> 怎么会输入输出错误呢？
<calebot> barcastar: ls -al /dev/dvd
<Kandu> barcastar: ls -lH /dev/dvd && groups
<barcastar> 唯一可能的环节就是结束刻录的时候brasero说不能弹出CD盘，要手动弹出，然后就提示刻录成功。
<Kandu> barcastar: 看看你有沒有權限讀
<barcastar> 二位说的也不一样，我更晕来
<barcastar> IS是什么？
<barcastar> -al 和- IH 是什么？
<Kandu> barcastar: 直接把結果貼出來瞧瞧便知。命令參數的話， man ls  慢慢看
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ md5sum /dev/dvd
<barcastar> md5sum: /dev/dvd: 输入/输出错误
<barcastar> 这是就是我验证CD的结果啊
<Kandu> barcastar: 貼剛給你的命令的結果
<Kandu> cfy: 更悲劇了，我把根文件系統也給毀了
<calebot> 其实刻盘发生 输入/输出错误 挺常见的
<calebot> 尤其 ubuntu iso 常常都是超大档，有的片装不下
<Kandu> cfy: 這回只能 T.T 了
<cfy> Kandu: .。你在干啥。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: sigh....
<cfy> Kandu: 不是还有那个啥线来刷的？
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ ls -lh /dev/dvd && groups
<barcastar> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-12-22 15:02 /dev/dvd -> sr0
<barcastar> don adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Kandu> cfy: 那些教程都是 win 下的，我就買了個 OpenJTAG 自己鼓搗，教程不多，腦袋發暈，所以
<calebot> barcastar: 估计是刻坏了
<pansenj> sudo
<cfy> Kandu: 真想不通。为啥都是win的。我郁闷。
<pansenj> ??
<calebot> barcastar: 有 u盘 没? 用 u盘安装就好
<Kandu> barcastar: -lH  H要大寫呀
<pansenj> 你貌似不是root..
<barcastar> 大写……
<barcastar> 我试试
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，鬱悶，用 Linux 做開發環境的講得太少，我自己多鼓搗
<calebot> barcastar: 也可以硬盘安装，反正你拿回来就有 windows 了
<calebot> Kandu: 开发啥？
<cfy> Kandu: 你总结下。我以后看你的XD
<Kandu> calebot: 在學 arm
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ ls -LH /dev/dvd && groups
<barcastar> /dev/dvd
<barcastar> don adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<calebot> Kandu: crossbuild 资料很多吧
<pansenj> 会不会是权限的问题阿？？
<Kandu> calebot: 這個是很容易
<barcastar> 是又windows来，但是因为我全盘格式化，ubuntu也没来了，只能现在把盘刻好。
<Kandu> barcastar: -lH l要小寫呀
<barcastar> 哦
<calebot> Kandu: 鼓捣开发板？
<Kandu> calebot: 嗯
<pocoyo> Destine: 果酸 快递到了。
<Kandu> calebot: 菜鳥上路，毛糙糙
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ ls -lH dev/dvd && groups
<barcastar> ls: 无法访问 dev/dvd: 没有那个文件或目录
<calebot> Kandu: 先用 qemu 搞定再搞板子
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$
<Kandu> barcastar: /dev 少了前面的  /
<calebot> qemu 就是爽啊就是爽
<Destine> pocoyo, 怎么样呢？
<Kandu> calebot: qemu 倒是很爽，自己寫的自啟程式也沒問題
<barcastar> 呃
<pocoyo> Destine: 我又不用。全鸟语的 我也看不懂啊。
<Kandu> barcastar: 你會複製么？
<Destine> pocoyo, 买精油没？
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ ls -lH /dev/dvd && groups
<barcastar> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2010-12-22 15:02 /dev/dvd
<barcastar> don adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<barcastar> kandu: 复制什么？
<Kandu> barcastar: 權限沒問題哎
<pocoyo> Destine: 当然没有。都颠得 不均匀了。。
<barcastar> 那是什么问题呢？
<barcastar> 难道真的是CD刻录坏了？
<Destine> pocoyo, 肯定的，它的质地像酸奶的。
<pocoyo> Destine: 怎么用啊。
<Destine> pocoyo, 但是如果你不买精油的话，你女朋友会不会被熏吐？
<tenzu> 精油?
<Destine> tenzu, 嗯。
<barcastar> 要不然我从新刻录吧～～～
<tenzu> Destine: 没买过
<pocoyo> Destine: 不会吧。我闻着没啥味儿。
<pocoyo> Destine: 晚上睡觉前用么？
<tenzu> Destine: 对Estee Lauder的眼霜比较熟
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你用的?
<tenzu> pocoyo: 啥时候活的这么细腻了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 给我媳妇的。 哈哈。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 早生贵子
<pocoyo> Destine: 没啥味道啊。我闻着还行。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 大二的。。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你博二?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我是不是说的早了。。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我要勃二就好了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 女的20就能结婚,不早.古代的时候娃都私塾毕业了
<Destine> pocoyo, 我觉得味道好大。。。
<Destine> pocoyo, 就是在精华之后用。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 昨天刚19的生日。
<pansenj> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Destine> tenzu, 雅诗兰黛家的就是贵。。。
<pocoyo> Destine: 什么精华。？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你越来越像幼齿控了
<pansenj> 呃。。不是在解决问题吗？？
<pansenj> 聊飞了。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 嗯 我还多想找几个大一的妹子
<tenzu> Destine: 的确贵,不过眼霜很给力(使用者如是说)
<Destine> pocoyo, 洗脸-爽肤水-精华-果酸-眼霜-面霜
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你后宫小说看多了吧你
<Destine> tenzu, 那怎么不用海蓝之谜。。。
<tenzu> pansenj: 解决神马问题?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我早已不看小说了。
<calebot> 不用 20 就能结婚了吧？
<barcastar> 我要是验证isoCD盘的话，路径应该是什么？
<tenzu> Destine: 我老婆说性价比高
<calebot> barcastar: 你刚打的没错
<pocoyo> Destine: 我晕。还精华。 不懂。直接用面霜不行？用完再洗掉么？
<barcastar> 那出那个结果是……
<Destine> pocoyo, 直接用面霜也行。。。
<Destine> pocoyo, 不洗。。。
<Destine> pocoyo, 你洗它干嘛呀！
 * tenzu 洗脸用劳工牌肥皂蹭蹭得了
<Destine> tenzu, 你老婆真奢侈。
<barcastar> 就是md5sum /dev/dvd 就全了？
<calebot> barcastar: 对
<barcastar> 哦
<calebot> barcastar: iso 档多大？
<barcastar> 那我现在怎么办？重新刻录？
<tenzu> barcastar: md5sum 后面接iso路径和文件名
<calebot> barcastar: 空盘的可烧录范围每片不一样的
<pocoyo> Destine: 我当然不洗 我不用这玩意儿 这不是讨好一下妹子么。
<barcastar> 692.5MB
<Destine> tenzu, 雅诗兰黛ANR很好。。。
<barcastar> iso
<barcastar> iso692.5MB
<Destine> pocoyo, 你讨好妹子的东西也太便宜了吧。。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 还有啥好点儿的外国货？
<calebot> barcastar: 那建议用 710M 以上的空盘
<pocoyo> Destine: 。。。 我不跟 蓉蓉似的 富二代啊
<tenzu> pocoyo: 别人给老婆买过倩碧全套神马的
<happyaron> pocoyo: 扯
 * tenzu 拜见老小两口子
<pocoyo> tenzu: how much.
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<Destine> pocoyo, 他离富二代远了点儿。。。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你讨 Destine 妹子 花多少 $
<Destine> tenzu, 倩碧么，就是开价货。。。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不记得了,怎么也得2K向上吧
<pocoyo> tenzu: O_o
<barcastar> 我把装我现在使用的ubuntu的盘拿来验证一下看看
<tenzu> Destine: 反正不是我买的
<happyaron> pocoyo: 这哪里是用钱讨。。。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 那你买过啥？
<Destine> tenzu, 给你老婆买套La Mer去～
<Destine> pocoyo, La Mer~
<barcastar> 现在的这个版本有点老，22的，现在是23吧？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 呃，不提也罢，提起来伤心。。。
<pocoyo> Destine: 我直接买套算了 省事儿
<tenzu> Destine: 不买了,这次去bali花不少钱了
<pocoyo> happyaron: 出血了？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不是
<happyaron> pocoyo: 主要是不会买东西啊。
<Destine> pocoyo, 你直接买套啥？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 那是啥 你别ppmm的啊。
<pocoyo> Destine: 我用不上暂时还。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不会买东西，太悲剧了。
<barcastar> 我问个别的事儿
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你会买？
<Destine> tenzu, La Mer. pocoyo Nuxe
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我就说我自己不会买东西啦。。。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 那你咋 讨lp欢心的？ 炫肌肉？
<jiero> 买香水？
<happyaron> pocoyo: Destine 说我要是再买这样的她就灭了我。。。
<tenzu> Destine: 我老婆过年来玩,已经预算10K出去了,不能再买了
<barcastar> 装ubuntu到底要多大的硬盘空间？教程和社区的人都说是20G，可是装好后我用GParted一看，只用了3G？？？
<Destine> tenzu, 那就省省吧。。。都10K了。。。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 肌肉不行
<pocoyo> happyaron: 真闷 不懂女人心。
<jiero> barcastar: 以后呢。
<tenzu> barcastar: 你装好系统以后不装别的软件么?不升级么?
<barcastar> 什么以后？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 别过两年 被别人把老婆抱跑了。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 啦，弄好了
<tenzu> barcastar: XP装完只要4G,你就只分4G给XP?
<barcastar> 哦，知道了，那20G足够了把？
<jiero> barcastar: 不够。
<pocoyo> Destine: 以后 你干脆跟我得了 给你买 Nuxe
<barcastar> 原来那张盘验证成功：don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ md5sum /dev/dvd
<barcastar> d31711e3be49d4483cf74970653b8e1e  /dev/dvd
<jiero> pocoyo: ...
<barcastar> 我决定重新刻录
<happyaron> pocoyo: ...
<wars> 谁 破解过wpa啊
<pansenj> 呃。。。装个系统还这么折腾。。。
<tenzu> Destine: 10K只是机票、酒店、租房的钱而已...
<wars> 我想问一下怎么加载字典
<pansenj> wars google
<wars> 没有啊
<Destine> tenzu, 疼疼你加油哦。。。
<wars> pansenj
<wars> help me
<tenzu> 水牛这是自作孽不可活啊
<tenzu> 15:48 < tenzu> 水牛这是自作孽不可活啊
 * pocoyo 真没情调。       <pocoyo> Destine: 干啥。
<tenzu> Destine: 还好其他花销不会太大
<pocoyo> tenzu: 看她带帽 我就有不详的预感。
<Destine> tenzu, 你还在马六甲呢？
<barcastar> 这次用DVD盘片
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你当心被她夫妻二人联手虐杀
<tenzu> Destine: 离马六甲还有点距离
<pocoyo> tenzu: 有你做证 她/他不能随便灭口
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你觉得我有胆量作证么?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 有
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你太高看我了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没错
<pocoyo> tenzu: nuxe是啥。
<Destine> pocoyo, 藕树。
<Destine> pocoyo, 欧
<hceasy> mytubuntu谁用过 ？
<hceasy> mytubuntu谁用过 ？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不知道
<hceasy> mytubuntu谁用过 ？
<hceasy> 就UBUNTU那个家庭影院的
<tenzu> 刷屏会被tjj
<pocoyo> Destine: 不就买个这又不是那啥。。。
<hceasy> 考
<hceasy> 今晚我们晚会
<pocoyo> hceasy: 联欢？
<hceasy> 帮忙
<hceasy> 恩
<hceasy> 速度
<hceasy> mytubuntu谁用过 ？
<^k^> hceasy:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<happyaron> hceasy: 联欢快乐！
<happyaron> :P
<hceasy> dfd
<hceasy> ...？？
<hceasy> 真不给力
<hceasy> 球
<hceasy> quit
<hclynn> OP
<hclynn> 干嘛封我
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 自动断线。
<happyaron> hclynn: 刚才是bot
<hclynn> ....
<happyaron> hclynn: 你刷屏太快啦，:)
<hclynn> 打字快也有错 ...
<pansenj> 哈哈。。
<hclynn> 给个建议啊
<Kandu> 快得連 bot 都看不下去了 0_o
<pansenj> 没装过。。
<hclynn> 今晚晚会要个卡拉ok一样的系统
<pansenj> 不过google
<pansenj> 一下应该不少//
<hclynn> 这机器上有XP
<hclynn> 然后隐藏个UBUNTU
<pocoyo> hclynn: 你就是个杯具 哈哈哈哈
<hclynn> 想吧ubuntu改装成mytubuntu
<hclynn> 不敢贸然行动 ...
<pocoyo> hclynn: 听都没听过。
<hclynn> ....
<gfrog> hclynn, 需要我们给你勇气么？
<hclynn> 我擦
<gfrog> hclynn, 做吧孩子，上帝与你同在
<pocoyo> hclynn: 你什么时候回家？ 过些天我去郑州 接待一下。
<hclynn> 给经验
<barcastar> dvd刻录完成，还是要手动弹出光盘，说无法弹出，要手动。
<pocoyo> hclynn: 别听他的。 老实ubuntu里呆着。
<hclynn> pocoyo: 不回去 直到考试完
<pocoyo> barcastar: linux刻录 真纠心。
<barcastar> 是啊
<happyaron> 用k3b刻录
<pocoyo> hclynn: 那我等你考完
<happyaron> 这个我用没出过问题
<happyaron> gnome那个brasero比较差劲
<barcastar> 我决定把ubuntu的iso放到手机里，不行回来再刻录
<hclynn> pocoyo: 考完就回家了
<pocoyo> barcastar: 有人说还跟swap等有关 受不了 我都没怎么用swap. 也出过错。
<debianer> happyaron: 为何都推荐k3b
<debianer> happyaron: 不是有很多好用的
<pocoyo> hclynn: 抠儿。
<happyaron> debianer: 图形的我觉得k3b比较好用
<debianer> happyaron: 哦，我也试试看
<barcastar> 我的内存是2G的，决定不分swap来
<happyaron> barcastar: 赞。
<hclynn> pocoyo: 考完就回去学文化课了
<hclynn> pocoyo: 还呆在郑州干啥 ？》
<pocoyo> hclynn: 吃饭喝酒泡妞儿啊
<hclynn> pocoyo: 回家啊看老婆
<pocoyo> hclynn: 家里的老婆啥时候都能看
<hclynn> pocoyo: 最近忙的都没空看   在学校类
<hclynn> 不跟你们磕到了  我Google去
<hclynn> 原来以为有人用过呢
<barcastar> ^_^，DVD的验证出结果了！！！马上比对！！！
<pansenj> 。。。。。。。。。。
<pansenj> md5sum 不是又自动对比的吗？？
<barcastar> 完全匹配
<pansenj> ：｝
<cfy> 马上出结果？
<cfy> 你怎么知道的？
<cfy> pv?
<barcastar> 自动对比？不知道啊，我今天刚学会MD5SUM，能验证就好了，不奢求自动   ：）
<happyaron> cfy: 哪有那么复杂。。
<cfy> happyaron: 那怎么知道的?
<gfrog> hclynn, 又不用重装，还找啥经验。 自己去找一下mythbuntu-desktop包，看看少了哪些包，应该就是你需要的
<barcastar> 我是打算全盘格式化的，现在没有windows7，临时装了一个ubuntu刻盘。
<barcastar> 所以就复杂了
<pansenj> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<barcastar> 不管怎么样，谢谢大家，我收拾一下去售后了！
<pansenj> md5sum -c file
<pansenj> 好安静。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我记得你说过你看过‘最后的学徒’？
<Kandu> cfy: 可惜你記錯了 ^^
<cfy> Kandu: sigh....这本书不全，我郁闷。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 买了本，却还没发货。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 昨天下單的？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。 是的。
<cfy> Kandu: 我估计的我三体三已经到家了,lol
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，那不急。我還遇到過一星期才到貨的
<cfy> Kandu: 我的键盘。。。。好久好久。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 鍵盤有什麼好壞的，沒什麼感覺
<cfy> Kandu: 感觉吧。其实也没他大的差别。不过我现在去打几十的键盘。感觉很不爽
<Kandu> cfy: 以前用20塊錢的地攤貨感覺也蠻好的
<ofan> 键盘要好
<Kandu> cfy: 肯定是你的手指不夠強悍 :P
<cfy> Kandu: :).现在。打笔记本的感觉还可以忍受。不过前几天去同学那里打了下。这感觉。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 或许吧。呵呵。不过大机械的确实要有感觉一点
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，難以忍受的鍵盤也遇到過
<Kandu> cfy: 大學的時候，在機房遇到的很多都是這樣的極品鍵盤
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<chris___1> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=311066
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 怎么实现下图终端中底部的效果
<cfy> chris___1: screen
<chris___1> cfy: 怎么实现的?
<ofan> tmux
<cfy> chris___1: 你是说下载的进度条么？
<chris___1> cfy: 就是那个图片的终端下面不是有很多信息么，怎么显示在那儿的？用screen？怎么用screen？或者有其他方法马？
<alvin_rxg1> chris___1: 如果平时都纯 cli 的，那可以考虑用 screen，否则很浪费……
<gebjgd> 婴儿纸尿片藏五片生锈刀片 厂商称系不慎掉落
<chris___1> alvin_rxg1: 我大多是操作喜欢在terminal下进行，
<alvin_rxg1> chris___1: 用 gnome-panel 不？ 用 conky 不？
<alvin_rxg1> 用 dzen 不？
<cfy> chris___1: 别的不清楚。 感觉是screen
<alvin_rxg1> screen, tmux..
<chris___1> 我去搜索下
<barcastar> 售后6pm下班，过去也装不了系统了，明天再去吧……
<chris___1> alvin_rxg1: 是tmux
<alvin_rxg1> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/122110daily/daily_4.jpg
<chris___1> alvin_rxg1: 怎么让tmux自动在新打开的terminal里打开阿？在bashrc中添加命令？
<alvin_rxg1> 不知道不知道不知道
<ofan> chris___1: 有必要么
<chris___1> ofan: 有阿
<ofan> chris___1: 我以前也想这么搞.. 没意义
<alvin_rxg1> chris___1: 用 tiling wm 吧…… screen, tmux 对于非远程的，都没意义……
<wzlxx> debian怎么安装mplayer啊？怎么安装的是gmplayer?????????
<wzlxx> Kandu: 在不？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 嗯
<alvin_rxg1> wzlxx: mplayer 和 gmplayer...
<wzlxx> Kandu: debian怎么安装mplayer啊？怎么安装的是gmplayer?????????
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg1: 我这里gmplayer没有图像…
<wzlxx> 如果我用命令的mplayer打开就可以…
<Kandu> wzlxx: 沒裝過，想來應該是  aptitude install mplayer 吧
<cfy> wzlxx: 都有吧。
<cfy> wzlxx: 我感觉gmplayer是mplayer的自带gui吧
<wzlxx> cfy: 是啊，但我不想要那个GUI
<zcq> move
<zcq> fierce
<alvin_rxg1> wzlxx: 装了有什么关系呀……难不成硬盘空间不够？
<cfy> wzlxx: 不清楚。 我这里没有。我也奇怪。
<ofan> 我的就没有
<jzmer> /j/j #ubuntu-tw
<wzlxx> 哦…
<jzmer> typo . . .
<randy_> wzlxx, 这是依赖关系
<Zprood> 有人否？
<randy_> cfy, 不是的，gui另有
<pansenj> 有。。
<jiero> potrace发布。1.9版本，把点阵图矢量化。
<pansenj> mplayer 好像是命令行。。
<pansenj> 装个vlc
<pansenj> vlc应该有deb包。。
<chong> hi
<^k^> chong, 好  17:10 
<chong> ^k^: bot
<Zprood> chong: 挺准时
<chong> Zprood: ?
<Zprood> chong: 不好意思 看错了
<Zprood> 现在确实是5点13
<chong> Zprood: 你的ＢＯＴ？
<Zprood> chong:
<randy_> chong, channel bot ^k^
<Zprood> chong: 什么 ？
<chong> Zprood: 还以为是你写的bot
<Zprood> chong: 额 不是
<Zprood> chong:
<Zprood> chong: 目前还没那个水平。
<barcastar> 发现一个小问题：
<barcastar> 那个光盘弹出后，只要不是点击窗口里的弹出图标弹出的，那个原来光盘的标题什么的就一直保持原样，即使换了光盘也不变
<noahbentusi> barcastar, 还跑到tw那边去了. 呵呵
<barcastar> 是啊
<barcastar> 你也去了？
<barcastar> noahbentusi
<noahbentusi> 一直挂着 等着 看热闹.
<barcastar> :-)
<barcastar> 那边没有这边热闹
<barcastar> 没人说话的
<cfy> gmbox下载不好用
<noahbentusi> xiami上听音乐 挺好的
<wecing_> #ubuntu-cn不能从irc.ubuntu.com访问吗？
<ofan> axel 不能一次制定多个链接?
<cfy> 啥意思？
<ofan> axel -n 10 url1 url2 url3  下载完url1就退出了
<cfy> 哦？
<cfy> ofan: 不是这样用的吧。
<cfy> ofan: 那是多源多同时下呢
<cfy> ofan: 那是多源同时下呢
<noahbentusi> axle url1; axel url2; axel url3; 这样可矣...
<ofan> - - 晕,那usage里写 url1 [url2] [url...]
<ofan> 坑爹呢~~
<cfy> ofan: 多源的用法。
<cfy> ofan: for吧。
<barcastar> ubuntu下有什么方法翻墙访问youtube、facebook和twitter吗？
<ofan> cfy: 了解了... 被欺骗了
<noahbentusi> barcastar, 非礼勿问...
<cfy> for i in url1 url2....;do axel -n 10 -a $i;done
<cfy> ofan: :)
<noahbentusi> tor
<barcastar> 非礼勿问？ 这个问题咋就非礼了？
<tenzu> op出来规劝一下或者踢掉
<barcastar> 踢我？
<noahbentusi> 看吧. 要ban你...
<barcastar> 这事儿我不懂……
<barcastar> 不知道这是啥规矩啊
<cfy> noahbentusi: ?
<cfy> tenzu: 什么时侯这也限制了？
<noahbentusi> 前几天我也问这事儿 来着....被规劝了.
<cfy> 哦？
<tenzu> cfy: 有log啊,讲来irc也被墙了怎么办?
<barcastar> 谁来规劝的？
<cfy> tenzu: 哦。这样子。
<barcastar> 我连为什么这些网站被墙了都不知道，以前还能用的。
<noahbentusi> 万恶的黑社会啊.
<tenzu> cfy: 你也不想上个irc还得翻墙吧
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯。
<tenzu> irssi翻墙我还真不会...
<barcastar> 开源社区的人从来不尝试翻墙？没有人要用这些网站？
<barcastar> 开源社区的这么和谐？
 * lainme 打个广告 http://www.lainme.com/doku.php/blog/2010/1007_irssi%E5%92%8Chttp%E4%BB%A3%E7%90%86%E9%AA%8C%E8%AF%81?s[]=irssi
<noahbentusi> barcastar, 悲剧的developer.android.com
<snoop_fy> barcastar: 有的事你可以偷偷做，但是公共场所不适合讨论，这里的记录都是公开的
<lainme> ^k^没工作……
<tenzu> lainme: 姐,你是救世主
<noahbentusi> tenzu, irc里面怎么认得 男女?
<tenzu> noahbentusi: 因为我认识她啊
<gfrog> noahbentusi, 直接问他、问她、问它
<barcastar> 其实说老实话，IRC是什么我也不很明白，只是今天过来求救才用的。更是不知道为什么这里的记录是公开的，想谁公开？
<lainme> barcastar: ubuntu各个语言频道的，都是公开log的
<noahbentusi> lainme, log在哪里可以查?
<lainme> noahbentusi: /topic
<tenzu> 看来topic真的从来没人看
<barcastar> 这个和qq什么区别？
<noahbentusi> 噢....我知道的irc命令不多
<tenzu> lainme: 求鸡逃课
<lainme> tenzu: ？
<gfrog> 好吧，google还是不够给力，没法实时搜索irc内容。
<tenzu> lainme: gtalk
<pocoyo> tenzu: ....
<lainme> tenzu: lainme993 at gmail.com
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你是不是早就求过了?
<tenzu> lainme: 加了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这个自然。
<pocoyo> lainme: tenzu 可惜 erc不支持 http代理。 永恒的痛。
<tenzu> pocoyo: ssh捏?
 * pocoyo 吃饺子去。
<barcastar> 我忘了当时我是怎么进来的，好像不需要注册把？
<pocoyo> tenzu: sock5 当然可以。
<barcastar> 起个名就行了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 那就sock5呗
<debianer> 有哪里dropbox1.0下载？
<barcastar> 如果选中某个人单聊，记录也是公开的吗？
<lainme> pocoyo: irssi的更基本，连http的都不齐备
<debianer> barcastar: 独聊不公开
<noahbentusi> 那个应该不是
<barcastar> 这个也不能夹好友把
<noahbentusi> 可以呀
<noahbentusi> 添加到好友列表
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> irssi里头全彩色的。
<Use-Firefox>  
<barcastar> 那我问个非常和谐的问题:我看到很多介绍，说ubuntu和其他的很多系统都叫“类UNIX”或“类”LINUX“系统，有没有直接的LINUX系统可用？
<noahbentusi> irssi是什么?
<debianer> noahbentusi: 是一个IRC的客户端
<noahbentusi> 比xchat好使不?
<debianer> noahbentusi: 就好比珊瑚虫QQ是QQ的一种客户端一样
<debianer> noahbentusi: 主要在windows下用IRSSI
<noahbentusi> 噢. thx~
<noahbentusi> barcastar, unix好比是纯种马, linux好比就是杂种马. 都是马. 你好像是在问, 有没有马骑?
<barcastar> 我想我不是这样问的
<barcastar> 我当初想找个LINUX用，发现居然还要选择那么多不同的衍生版本，所以想问问，有没有不衍生的单纯的LINUX
<pangyu> 我的kde下有些软件的拉条和那种选择按钮显示不了
<noahbentusi> barcastar, 你可以试试lfs....
<noahbentusi> 那个很纯。。。。。
<barcastar> 要不是偶然的机会接触到一些ubuntu的使用者，给我一张光盘，我到现在还用不到linux
<barcastar> 当时差点用了KNOPPIX
<pangyu> gebjgd: 哎，悲剧了
<barcastar> LFS？
<noahbentusi> barcastar, 施主与ubuntu甚有机缘.
<noahbentusi> barcastar, www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<gebjgd> pangyu<< ????
<barcastar> 这就是为什么我这几年始终想用，只是以前的电脑不读ubuntu那张盘，今年买了新电脑
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我现在干的活，要对一个软件截图说明，然后帖到网上去
<gebjgd> barcastar<< knoppix还是linux发行版
<pangyu> gebjgd: 但是那个东西不知道用什么写的
<gebjgd> pangyu<< ? 什么什么不知道什么写的？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我kde下面，完全看不到里面的拉动条
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不知道用什么图形库写的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 但是可以拖动那个条
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 哪里的程序？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 就是看不见
<noahbentusi> Orz.你没有dvd光驱？
<pangyu> gebjgd: http://www.lsoptsupport.com/Members/weijun/subpages/srsm/results
<pangyu> gebjgd: 是个专业软件
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 我看看
<gebjgd> noahbentusi<< 你先去补习下什么是linux，什么是gnu，什么linux发行版，再来问问题
<barcastar> gebjgd，是啊，当时---直到现在我都不知道怎么选发行版，放眼望去，好几十个，貌似看社区论坛说有人和原来的什么发行版决裂了，又要创建一个新的发行版来了……我哭
<gebjgd> barcastar<< lfs gentoo arch debian
<gebjgd> barcastar<< 这几个不会有什么变化
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 你给我的是什么东西？
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 你的软件的网络入口？
<barcastar> 我以为ubuntu是基于LINUX吧，后来又看到ubuntu是基于debian的说法……上帝啊
<pangyu> gebjgd: 是图形化的使用说明
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不过这个是我现在内部的更改
<noahbentusi> gebjgd, 问题不是我问的...
<pangyu> gebjgd: 没有发表
<gebjgd> barcastar<< 你先去补习下什么是linux，什么是gnu，什么linux发行版，再来问问题
<gebjgd> noahbentusi<< sorry
<gebjgd> barcastar<< 你很白，我无话可说
<pangyu> gebjgd: 其实我想问一下，kde下面怎么完美支持gtk的图形程序？
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 本来就完美支持阿
<pangyu> gebjgd: 奇怪，有的按钮看不见
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我想起来了。那次去培训的时候用的系统也是kde suse
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 有源代码么？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 那个时候都是好的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不可能的，商业软件
<barcastar> 哭都没有眼泪
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我给头头写信问问吧
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 我都没发下载
<pangyu> gebjgd: 他负责开发的
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 我都没法下载
<pangyu> gebjgd: 哦，算了。麻烦你了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我直接问他们
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 我正在看
<gebjgd> pangyu<< help里面有什么
<pangyu> gebjgd: 这是个很厉害的软件，搞最优化的，基本卖给企业和研究机构
<iamfbi> 有人不，有事请教
<pocoyo> iamfbi: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<iamfbi> ata1.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)
<iamfbi> 我新编的内核，开机出现错误
<iamfbi> 还有一行ata2.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)
<pangyu> gebjgd: 拖拉条英语或者德语怎么说啊？-_-
<wzlxx> Kandu: 奇怪的问题是我用apt-get 安装的时候是那个，但aptitude安装的时候就没有GUI了，汗…
<pangyu> ge
<barcastar> 我去看了那个LFS，在current stable中给了好多可以下载的东西，我不知道如何选择了……
<pangyu> gebjgd: 叫slide bar？
<if_else> 各位兄台，ssh 翻墙时，服务端提供的是什么功能，它是如何将你的 http 数据发送的，不会通过服务端访问web站点，再返回数据吧？谢谢
<Kandu> wzlxx: 你後面有個鬼在操作 :P
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 恩
<wzlxx> Kandu: 汗…有可能，莫非是因为今天我换了cn99的源？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 谢谢
<yc8332> 机子关不了机是怎么回事
<gebjgd> pangyu<< slider bar
<barcastar> 请教一下，那个LFS应该下载？
<yc8332> 到了 system halted就没反应了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 哦，谢了
<gebjgd> barcastar<< 你的水平还是别用lfs了
<gebjgd> barcastar<< 可以试试看arch
<pangyu> gebjgd: 还有那种选择按钮，是不是叫radio button？
<gebjgd> barcastar<< 搞明白了arch，你再上lfs
<if_else> 各位，还是具体细节，由 firefox 里面的 socket5 连接搞定，各位可否提供个关键词 我google 一下，谢谢
<barcastar> 哦，听上去好灰心啊～～～
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 恩
<pangyu> gebjgd: 谢谢
<barcastar> www.archlinux.org?
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 装个qt designer 你就知道了
<pangyu> gebjgd: hoho，装来干什么呢？
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 看那些单词阿
<pangyu> gebjgd: 哦
<wzlxx> debian里aptitude 可以搞定一切吗？
<gebjgd> pangyu<< XD
<pangyu> gebjgd: -_-
<gebjgd> knownbad<< SGU什么出新的阿
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 断粮了
<barcastar> arch貌似只是给64位电脑和什么i686电脑使用啊～i686？茫然
<wzlxx> barcastar: 大便怎样？
<barcastar> 什么大便？
<aikon> 打听一下ubuntu11.04默认的音乐播放器是什么？还是rhythmbox么？
<yhong11> aikon: banshee
<aikon> yhong11: 哦，谢谢。
<yhong11> aikon: np
<barcastar> 应该下载archlinux的什么版本？core-dual还是core-i686？
<yhong11> barcastar: 个人电脑一般都是x86架构的，x86-64是扩展，就是64位，不清楚的话，直接之用32位的就好了，也就是x86
<yhong11> barcastar: 大便是Debian
<barcastar> 这个是我现在看到的内容：http://mirrors.sohu.com/archlinux/iso/latest/
<mengfei> 下i686
<yhong11> barcastar: 你习惯在文字界面的操作吗？
<barcastar> 没有x86-32
<barcastar> yhong11， 什么意思？
<yhong11> barcastar: x86本身就是32的，64是扩展的
<mengfei> 下i686
<barcastar> 哦
<yhong11> barcastar: archlinux需要自己安装桌面环境，如果不熟悉文字界面的话，上手没有那么容易
<wzssyqa> barcastar: 意思就是如果你不知道你的电脑是怎么回事，就x86
<barcastar> 那个dual的是什么？是指CPU? 我的是i3
<wzssyqa> x86==i386
<mengfei> arch没那么难，有很完善的wiki
<yhong11> barcastar: 不过，如果你想学，而且愿意花时间的话，根据手册，一步一步来也可以
<wzssyqa> barcastar: 那用 amd64 就是 x86-64
<wzlxx> arch安装和debian差不多…
<barcastar> ubuntu是我用过的唯一的非windows系统
<mengfei> 我就用arch,很不错
<barcastar> arch没有图形界面啊？
<mengfei> 自己装啊
<barcastar> 不会……
<ofan> arch需要很多调教
<yhong11> 我也很喜欢arch，很干净，而且aur很赞
<mengfei> 软件更新也快，
<mengfei> 而且升级简单，一个命令搞定
<barcastar> 我想问问i3处理器是不是应该用core-dual吗，不是只双核处理器？
<wzlxx> de呵呵…
<mengfei> 用i686的就行了，
<Kandu> barcastar: 不如 windows 好用
<Kandu> barcastar: 沒事兒別用 linux
<yhong11> barcastar: i3也是x86架构的
<mengfei> 用x86_64也行
<gebjgd> barcastar<< 你多少内存？
<barcastar> windows用个office还得很贵
<gebjgd> barcastar<< 这么简单的问题，你还在犹豫
<barcastar> 2G内存
<gebjgd> barcastar<< i686
<gebjgd> barcastar<< 不超过4G内存用64位的没有意义
<Kandu> barcastar: linux 上用什麼？ OOo，那你在 win 下就用 OOo
<Kandu> gebjgd: 說胡話呢
<barcastar> 我是纯粹的、地道的新手
<mengfei> 我老电脑上装的arch,2G的cpu，512M的内存跑arch都很好
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 说什么胡话？
<yhong11> gebjgd: linux可以直接上超过4g内存
<Kandu> gebjgd: 不超 4G 用 64 位沒意義
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 恩那
<Kandu> gebjgd: 這不是胡話是什麼
<mengfei> 一般用i686就行了
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 单个进程能用超过3G的内存
<Kandu> gebjgd: 難道你又在調戲新手
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 他又没有超过3G的内存给一个进程来用
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 686足够了
<wzlxx> 都是浮云…
<Kandu> gebjgd: 不光是內存的問題。 cpu 本身也能提速很多。而且外部設備的處理計算提速很多。lba48位，32 上 和 64 上相差多了
<yhong11> 64有时候有很多问题，尤其是一些video codec，一般用32更加方便
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 没觉得
<mengfei> barcastar: 刚开始用arch还是在虚拟机上多试试，就用i686，
<wzssyqa> 64的会多启用些 sse之类扩展指令的
<yhong11> 计算的确是64更加快，但是软件的内存消耗比32要大
<wzssyqa> 多媒体会强点的
 * reiv 4G内存，用amd64用的很开心。
<if_else> 各位，兄台，ssh 的密钥连接，是怎样实现的，请求连接时，客户端要发送 公密给服务端吗？不是使用 私密吗？谢谢
<mengfei> 我感觉64位的除了能用4G以上内存外，速度没有明显提升，本人就 用64位
<debianer> k3b在gnome下不好用吧？
<barcastar> 我看啊，我还是先学会了ubuntu在尝试别的把……
<debianer> mengfei: 64位有很多软件不方便
<wzssyqa> if_else: 公钥是提前放在服务器上的
<mengfei> 我感觉还行，一般的软件都有了
<wzlxx>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<wzlxx>  1854 wzlxx     20   0  121m  25m  10m R   40  1.2   8:04.10 mplayer
<mengfei> 我用4G内存，
<ofan> 速度有提升,但是占内存比较多
<wzlxx> mplayer 视频40%CPU
<barcastar> 那些灰色框框说话的，是不是管理员？
<ofan> 恩 是
<wzssyqa> 管理员没有说话啊
<if_else> wzssyqa: 兄台，我知道的，维基百科上这样说的：服务器收到请求之后，先在你在该服务器的家目录下寻找你的公用密匙，然后把它和你发送过来的公用密匙进行比较
<ofan> 开头是"o"也是..
<mengfei> 对，内存占用确实很多，我开个1G内存的虚拟机，总内存就占了80％
<ofan> - - 还在虚拟机里搞...
<wzssyqa> if_else: 那还有什么问题吗？
<if_else> wzssyqa: 兄台，连接时不是指定私密的吗，怎么要用到公密，谢谢
<barcastar> reiv 4G内存，用amd64用的很开心。   这个没有头像的，是谁？
<if_else> wzssyqa: 兄台，连接时指定的是私密，不是公密
<ofan> barcastar: 我的头小是啥
<wzssyqa> if_else: 公钥和私钥是一对的，相互认识，私钥加密的数据，公钥可以解开
<ofan> barcastar: 我的头像是啥
<ofan> axel总是卡...
<barcastar> ofan， 一个小人啊
 * Kandu 2G 內存/1G 內存/200M 內存 用64都很開心
 * reiv 表示不知道头像是什么。
<ofan> barcastar: ...
<wzssyqa> if_else: 本地也要放一个服务器的公钥的，就是第一次连接某台机器时提示的那个玩意
<ofan> 64位程序占用内存比较多
<wzlxx> Kandu: 64位现在软件支持怎样？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 不如 36
<ofan> wzlxx: 对开源软件来说没什么大问题
<Kandu> wzlxx: s/36/32
<barcastar> reiv 表示不知道头像是什么。   这是谁说的？ 没有小人头
<wzlxx> 哦…
<ofan> 闭源的得看开发者了
<mengfei> wzlxx: 现在64位软件支持不错
<Kandu> wzlxx: 平常的使用，現在還是用 32 位系統好
 * wzlxx 前天刚装的32大便…
<if_else> wzssyqa: 兄台，这个俺知道，我的意思是，这个连接阶段的详细过程！公密，私密怎么协作的，谢谢le
<barcastar> 这里不能截图，要不我就让大家看看我看到的是什么了
<ofan> barcastar: scrot -s
<if_else> wzssyqa: 这样阿
<yhong11> 64最最讨人厌的常用软件应该是flash
<reiv> barcastar: 为什么不能截图？
<if_else> wzssyqa: 不对阿，第一次连接时，如果使用 密码连接，也会提示，好像是服务器host信任？！谢谢
<gebjgd> yhong11<< 64的flash不错了
<wzssyqa> if_else: 应该是，客户端将自己的私钥用自己的公钥加密，然后发送给服务器，服务器解密，然后比较
<wzssyqa> if_else: 服务器总是有自己的一堆密钥的
<yhong11> gebjgd: 新的beta是不错，但是flash这东西在我hate list上，绝对是第一位
<ofan> 不会发送私密吧
<barcastar> irc还能输入命令呢？
<gebjgd> yhong11<< 就靠它看在线视频了
<barcastar> 号称可以不会qq，但是必须会IRC。。。。
<wzssyqa> 公钥用私钥加密，对不起，反了
<yhong11> gebjgd: 是啊，就像qq一样，讨厌，但是又不能不用
<debianer> 私钥加密就用公钥揭秘
<debianer> 私钥加密就用公钥解密
<gebjgd> yhong11<< 还好吧。webqq还能用
<debianer> 公钥加密就用私钥解密
<barcastar> 可以截图吗？
<barcastar> 我这里出现好大的延迟啊，很久没人说话，但是突然上去好多对话
<barcastar> scrot -s
<debianer> barcastar: 我这里基本上没有延迟
<debianer> barcastar: 你用什么客户端？
<barcastar> empathy
<mengfei> 我也用empathy，没有延迟现象
<debianer> barcastar: 我这里非常快，我用emacs
<if_else> wzssyqa: 兄台，我把本地密钥对中的公密移除后，还是可以连接的，那个本地公密到底什么时候用到？谢谢
<debianer> chromium这个游戏非常不错哦
<barcastar> 新手好可怜，就连IRC都欺负我！！！
<mengfei> 那装个xchat试试
<debianer> IRC按道理比QQ延迟还要小的
<ofan> 啥道理
<yhong11> gebjgd: webqq是可以用，只是我不喜欢tencent，不想用qq，但是朋友都在上面，想要说服朋友使用gtalk或者msn，都失败了
<wzssyqa> if_else: 在私钥那个文件中也写着公钥的
<barcastar> 这种纯文字的，我不晓得什么快慢
<wzssyqa> if_else: 那个公钥文件，是用来上传到服务器上的
<ofan> wzssyqa: 公钥不是.pub的么?
<debianer> yhong11: 要一下子换是不可能的
<gebjgd> yhong11<< 绝交
<debianer> yhong11: 你朋友们的下一代或许可能换
<wzssyqa> if_else: ~/.ssh/autherized_key ，把允许使用的公钥写在这个文件中，一行一个
<wzlxx> 大便怎么管理安装的包？感觉以前安装的包太多了…
<wzssyqa> ofan: 是的，但是私钥文件中，不光只有私钥，还有更要
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似irc.freenode.com是自动分配服务器的，有时运气太好的话会撞上一个国内连接不上或是很慢的地址
<wzssyqa> 公钥
<debianer> yhong11: 需要用的时候就用一下webqq，平时想用什么就用什么
<wzlxx> 不过它分的太细了啊…让我很不好弄啊…
<debianer> IRC和MSN的区别是什么？
<Colin-shzsc> 我就有过一次超级慢的经历，重连就好了。
<barcastar> 软件中心又两个搜索结果，XCHAT IRC 和 XCHAT-GNOME IRC， 怎么选？
<yhong11> debianer: 现在也只能这样子，所以平常更加倾向于email或者电话联系
<ofan> 掉过n此线的路过
<if_else> wzssyqa: 兄台，谢谢了，原理私密里面包含公密的？我看看，谢谢了
<mengfei> xchat irc
<debianer> yhong11: email非常伟大的工具，可惜，中国不流行email了听说
<wzssyqa> if_else: 呃，或许也不是，也可能是随机产生的一点什么
<barcastar> 我想不和谐一下：中国不好，中国不让用FACEBOOK
<mengfei> 翻墙去用吧
<mengfei> 我也翻墙，不过主要看youtube
<barcastar> 找不到翻墙的软件
<yhong11> gebjgd: 朋友不能像api升级一样，扔个deprecated就好
<mengfei> 用vpn
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: empathy 的 irc 只能用一些诸如 /me 的命令，像 /join、/msg 之类的都被软件接管了
<mengfei> 用的不多就找个免费的，用的多的就买一个吧
<yhong11> debianer: 在im，大部分也都是appear offline的，觉得email反而方便
<if_else> wzssyqa: 兄台，看来 wiki 有问题，不是很清楚，比较 公密，私密，没有不同的，是不是，服务端用公密匹配客户端的私密，wiki 错了！非常感谢你了，
<barcastar> colin， 哪里能empathy中输入命令？
<wzssyqa> if_else: 啥乱七八糟的。。。
<reiv> if_else: 可以ssh -vvv看看debug的输出
<lenage> vim  css  插件总是不能正确是识别颜色
<mengfei> barcastar: xchat命令多
<lenage> 怎么搞 ？
<ofan> if_else: 应该是公钥匹配公钥,私钥只在本机解密使用
<barcastar> mengfei，我给个私信，你收到没？
<mengfei> 没
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 在聊天窗口中输入 /help 返回的那些命令应该是可以直接打进聊天窗口的
<debianer> yhong11: 也是的
<ofan> if_else: 至于怎么通讯的 要看协议,比如有个handshake一类的包..
<wzssyqa> if_else: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc4251.txt
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 其他命令 empathy 不能用
<barcastar> 看到了，谢谢
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 加入聊天室直接收藏就可以，不需要 /join
<if_else> wzssyqa: ofan reiv 兄台们，谢谢了！
<barcastar> mengfei，我再发一个，你看
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 收藏后打开相应的条目就自动加入了
<barcastar> colin，谢谢
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 还有，如果你没有在服务器上注册昵称，那么可能没法保证你现在的这个昵称以后不会被别人占用
<barcastar> 我不知道我是怎么进来的，可能没 注册
<barcastar> 在哪儿能注册？
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: emapthy 要私聊的话就直接双击右边的成员列表里的条目
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 注册只是保证你的昵称不会被别人用掉
<ofan> 貌似dropbox 1.0 不用翻墙了??
<barcastar> 这样就够了，在哪儿找注册？
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 你启动empathy连接freenode的时候有没有出来过一个NickServ的窗口？
<barcastar> 记不得了，现在能不短线注册吗？
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: empathy 这一点确实做的不好，没法直接向 NickServ 发消息
<debianer> 此外，QQ有商业服务器，就可以搞离线文件发送什么的，没有商业服务器支持，这样的服务器要很多钱的
<debianer> 而QQ也是免费的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<< http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20101222/106102.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下魔兽争霸：Heroes of Newerth_LinuxEden-Linux伊甸园
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<< 搞么？
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<alvin_rxg1> no
<debianer> 所以说，开源如果能多搞商业，也是可以提供免费开源的东西的
<lkk-> gebjgd: 这游戏画面太好了,肯定卡.
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 你自己定一个密码，然后到 empathy irc 帐号设置里把这个密码写上，点应用，这时会自动断开并重连 irc。（我还没说完）
<gebjgd> lkk-<< 不知道呢
<wzlxx> debian用户？？？？？
<wzlxx> 装xorg的时候装了很多的驱动，但我的是intel集成和谐卡，还有刚装的时候感觉装了不少的没用的东西，现在如何精简？？个；
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 这时候应该会出来一个 NickServ 的聊天窗口，不要管里面的字，直接向它发送：
<wzlxx> 595个包了已经……………
<Colin-shzsc> register 你刚刚定下的密码 你的电子邮件地址
<barcastar> colin，说完了？那我就操作了？
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 过一会儿到你邮箱里查收来自 freenode 的邮件
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 里面有激活链接
<mengfei> barcastar: 注册没必要的，我以前也注册过，后来嫌麻烦，换了个名字上了
<mengfei> 那个不用了
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 其实也就是看你在不在意这个昵称
<barcastar> 哦，我爱这个名字
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 不在意的话就没必要
<onshoestring> 注册有什么用？
<mengfei> 一般不会有重名的
<onshoestring> /help
<barcastar> 这个不是限制在#ubuntu-cn频道里吧？而是整个IRC上面注册昵称哈？
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 话说我刚才老把你名字前三个字母打成 bra，还奇怪为啥 tab 不补全……
<mengfei> freenode上的
<mengfei> bra，呵呵
<Colin-shzsc> 如果你嫌烦也无所谓，empathy 注册昵称是最烦的
<barcastar> Colin-shzsc: 又学了一招，tab我以前不会
<Colin-shzsc> 其他倒还好，至少对于初学者
<yuzh652800> 现在irc上ubuntu还有哪些聊天室？就这一个么？
<barcastar> 我注册了这个昵称之后，不用empathy也可以用吧？
<Colin-shzsc> 无所谓客户端
<barcastar> Colin-shzsc: 不是bra
<yuzh652800> /topic
<barcastar> 哦好
<barcastar> 那我赶快就去了
<barcastar> 马上回来
<Colin-shzsc> 其实empathy的理念不错，可惜做的还是远远不够好……
<mengfei> 我也觉得empathy不错，以前用xchat的
<yhong11> yuzh652800: 每个语种都有自己的channel，就中文也有3个
<debianer> 应用程序菜单里的图标文件都放在哪里？
<barcastar> 我应用了密码，但是没见“register”在哪儿
<Kandu> debianer: 一般都在 /usr/share/pixmaps/
<barcastar> Colin-shzsc: 能看到？
<Colin-shzsc> 刚才貌似fcitx出毛病连累了empathy……
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 有没有看到那个 NickServ 的窗口？
<mengfei> 听说fcitx4不错，我还是用的ibus
<barcastar> 看到了，nickser给我一个私聊窗口
<barcastar> 需要我跟它说什么吗？
<Colin-shzsc> barcaster: 向它发送这条信息：
<Colin-shzsc> register 密码 邮件地址
<Colin-shzsc> 当然密码和地址改成你自己的
<barcastar> 哦，它现在给了提示
<Colin-shzsc> 怎样的提示？
<barcastar> Insufficient parameters for REGISTER.
<barcastar> Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<Colin-shzsc> 密码和地址给了吗？
<barcastar> 我现在按照它给的语法来写，
<Colin-shzsc> 比如你密码是12345678，邮件地址是aaa@bbb.net，那就应该是 register 12345678 aaa@bbb.net
<barcastar> 要用< 吗？
<barcastar> 空格就行？
<Colin-shzsc> 不要
<Colin-shzsc> 只要空格
<Colin-shzsc> 尖括号是命令行中“必选项”的固定模式
<barcastar> 哦，给我好多解释，我去查邮件了
<Colin-shzsc> mengfei: 我现在用的 fcitx 就是最新的 4.0.1
<barcastar> 我看得懂英语，但是看不懂计算机语言……这是barcastar的伤心……
<wzlxx> console-data 这个包是干什么的？？？？？？？？
<wzlxx> Kandu: 在不？
<barcastar> freenode是什么，它给我发一个验证连接，我要是到别的网络里聊天需要重新注册昵称吗？
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 你登陆的这个irc就是freenode
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 点链接就是了
<ofan> 600K/s  服务器又限速了...
<barcastar> 没有连接，只是让我把规定内容告诉nickserv
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 写的什么？
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 如果实在搞不定应该不注册也问题不大
<barcastar> 不管我怎么发送，都是无效的命令
<barcastar> 不管我打/msg还是不打
<Colin-shzsc> 不要 /msg NickServ
<jiero> barcastar: emapthy有问题
<mengfei> 用xchat吧，我上次注册就用xchat的
<Colin-shzsc> 直接从 register 开始打
<Colin-shzsc> 当然是在那个 NickServ的私聊窗口里
<wzlxx> debian如何清除包中的细化包？？？？？？
<barcastar> barcastar has now been verified.
<barcastar> Thank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited.
<barcastar> 成功
<wzlxx> 汗…
<barcastar> Colin-shzsc: 应该是从verify开始打
<Colin-shzsc> barcastar: 时间长了有点忘了……
<barcastar> 恩，很感谢
<barcastar> 要不然我还上不了道呢～～^_^
<Colin-shzsc> empathy 的 irc 只要开了一个私聊窗口，他就会在后台自动进行 /msg 的操作
<Colin-shzsc> 但这确实不符合通常的irc使用习惯
<barcastar> 我用昵称在XCHAT上找别的网络聊会去，体验一下
<barcastar> ubuntu server
<barcastar> xchat和empathy不能同时开吧？
<barcastar> xchat里边怎么选择频道？我进了一个叫FEFNET的
<Colin-shzsc> 我倒还真不熟悉xchat……
<sileneCHAO> 谁用光盘安装过11.04开发版？
<barcastar> 我找到了，有个频道列表
<yhong11> barcastar: 一开始的服务器列表，选者freenode
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: 安装过
<barcastar> yhong11: 我是想到别的网络逛逛，谢谢
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 成功没有？
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: 安装成功了，安装到外置硬盘
<yhong11> barcastar: freenode比较常用
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 我今天专门刻了张碟，安装一小时，老是在创建账户那里来个安装程序崩溃。。。
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 单独的一块80G硬盘
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: md5sum检查过 吗？
<zhang_> 大家好
<^k^> zhang_, 好  20:11 
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 我是用MultiGET下载的，那个软件下载完成自动校验
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 用brasero刻录
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: 如果镜像没有问题的话，会不会是安装程序的问题？你用的是alpha 1还是daily build？
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 是alphal的
<barcastar> 我问个貌似无聊的问题，我们有msn，icq，等等……位什么到IRC来聊天？
<wzlxx> 谁有好的文件管理推荐？
<wzlxx> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/attachment.php?attachmentid=51397&d=1238405049这个是什么？
<^k^> ⇪ title: LinuxSir.Org
<sxdhaoren> irc是加密通讯吧
<wzssyqa> barcastar: 问反了
<barcastar> 不是记录公开的吗？irc
<wzssyqa> barcastar: 又不讨论反人类，公开怕啥
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: 我也是用alpha 1安装的，使用它的是alt_amd64，查下launchpad，看看是不是bug
<yhong11> barcastar: 最主要的原因是geek喜欢irc，所以大家使用irc
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 你现在还在用11.04？
<wzssyqa> irc是最早的im
<wzssyqa> 当然，更早的是talk
 * wzlxx 又被无视了…
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: 测试的时候使用，平常是10.10
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: 现在unity界面问题多多
<ofan> wzlxx: ranger
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 今天先不折腾了，明天再折腾
<barcastar> yhong11: geek是谁？
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 感觉unity目前出来的不好使
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: 使用linux的生活，就是折腾
<wzlxx> ofan: 不喜欢vim式的了已经…安装了次大便才知道thunar真正需要的东西有多少…
<yhong11> barcastar: geek就是极客
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 :-)，慢慢折腾
<barcastar> 极客？
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: 觉得unity会赶不及natty，起码不够成熟
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 你会不会登录画面美化？
<ofan> wzlxx: ls cp mv
<wzlxx> ofan: 汗…
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: 我用nvdia，又是使用了限制驱动，懒得动它
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 natty-desktop-i386.iso我下的是这个镜像
<yhong11> barcastar: 极客是只一群喜欢追新科技产品的人
<barcastar> 不用IRC就不能追求这个？
<wzssyqa> barcastar: 呃，不要装菜了，好不
<snoop_fy> barcastar: 你为什么用irc？
<barcastar> 我是真的菜鸟，第一次用IRC
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: google了一下，没有人报告安装有bug，有错误信息吗？
<ofan> barcastar: 其实吧,主要是那些im跟*nix不是一条道上的
<yhong11> barcastar: 不是追求的问题，最开始的时候那些nerd和geek，都在是在irc，现在我们这些后来者够跟着使用
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 有的，不过现在我在用10.10，明天再来，我弄一份给你吧
<yuzh652800> O:-)
<yhong11> sileneCHAO: 好，虽然未必能帮上忙，不过irc上人多，肯定有人能解决的
<wzlxx> 继续寻求文件管理………
<sileneCHAO> yhong11 你的邮箱是多少？
<barcastar> 因为我装ubuntu的时候把windows7弄坏了，什么都没发用了，所以重装ubuntu，而我也是ubuntu新手，又好多问题要在重装之前请教，一开始是问MD5怎么验证，从ubuntu的帮助页面找到IRC的，因为在论坛问问题很慢，需要一个聊天的，我就是这么来到IRC的。属于误打误撞进来的。所以一直在问为啥用IRC。
<wzlxx> ofan: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/attachment.php?attachmentid=51397&d=1238405049这个是嘛文件管理器？
<^k^> ⇪ title: LinuxSir.Org
<ofan> wzlxx: 大哥 别直接给我附件地址啊
<snoop_fy> barcastar: 这就是大家来用这个的原因之一么。。
<barcastar> snoop_fy: 这只是我的原因
<wzlxx> ofan: 为嘛？
<ofan> wzlxx: 俺上网可是花流量的...
<wzlxx> ofan: 没没有号？
<wzlxx> 汗…
<gebjgd_> barcastar<< irc健康
<ofan> wzlxx: 有号,还得输...
<barcastar> 健康？
<wzlxx> ofan: 汗…
<ofan> wzlxx: pcmanfm
<Kandu> wzlxx: ?
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg1<< 那软件是收费的。。。。。
<snoop_fy> 有没有人装过gentoo玩？
<wzlxx> Kandu: 1.有好的文件管理器推荐吗？轻量级的…\n2.debian可以去除元包（比如xorg)里的包不？
<ofan> wzlxx: 也有可能是nautilus - -
<Kandu> wzlxx: nautilus 很好
<wzlxx> Kandu: 是不是很大？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 可以很方便自定義命令，自己寫 腳本/程式 來擴充功能
<Kandu> wzlxx: 不大
<Kandu> wzlxx: gnome 自帶
<aass> 有人用geany么？
<Kandu> wzlxx: xorg 裡面的包沒注意過
<wzlxx> Kandu: thunar我感觉有点大了都，我没用gnome
<wzlxx> Kandu: 比如一些无用的驱动啊什么的…
<ofan> wzlxx: 你资源很紧张么?
<wzlxx> ofan: 嗯…
<lenage> 有没有遇到过 css.vim插件安装之后，不实时显示颜色的情况  ？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 哦。這樣啊，那像我一樣，筆記本都用 console 好了
<wzlxx> Kandu: 汗，好歹我还有一个openbox可以上上网用…
<lenage> 有没有遇到过 css.vim插件安装之后，不实时显示颜色的情况  ？
<ofan> wzlxx: 你这情况就该用tiling wm,全用cli的程序
<wzlxx> ofan: hehe
<wzlxx> 其实我要个文件管理器也就看视频的时候方便一点…
<reiv> wzlxx: 现在我用compiz + sakura + emacs + firefox
<wzlxx> reiv: 前两个是啥后面两个咱们一样…
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<wzlxx> 又来了…
<wzlxx> 呵呵…支持一把～
 * wzlxx 支持 CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<reiv> wzlxx: compiz很有名的（composite manager），sakura是一个基于VTE的terminal.
<reiv> 话说，who is 董曉娟？
<wzlxx> reiv: 哦…这样啊。那我就是openbox+xterm+emacs+iceweasel
<wzlxx> reiv: 肯定不在这里～
<alvin_rxg1> wzlxx: 极端点， openbox 和 xterm 都不要了……
<wzlxx> 我发现如果没有中文的话文件关闭器没有必要了…中文问题啊…
<reiv> wzlxx: 真的不知道compiz ?
<wzlxx> reiv: 哈哈，只知道在gnome里可以加上那个开特效，是不是这个？
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg1: 呵呵…
<reiv> wzlxx: 练五笔吧，或者退而求次，用双拼。
<wzlxx> reiv: 什么意思？
<reiv> wzlxx: gnome用的是metacity，也能开特效。
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 pinyin da zi
<reiv> wzlxx: 提高打字速度
<alvin_rxg1> wzlxx: firefoxOS
<wzlxx> reiv: 汗…
<wzlxx> reiv: 我就是用了个双拼才缦的…
<reiv> wzlxx: 双拼速度不错
<wzlxx> reiv: 俺用拼音还是很快的…现在用的双拼慢了…
<wzlxx> 汗，我就是啊…
<reiv> wzlxx: 那是因为你还不习惯
<wzlxx> reiv: 汗，你是推广双拼吧？嘎嘎…
<wzlxx> ～
<reiv> wzlxx: 有一些terminal下的拼音不全方法，可以试试。
<jiero> 用e16.
<CyrusYzGTt> e17
<reiv> s/不全/补全/
<reiv> jiero: e17 beta出了。
<wzlxx> reiv: 主要是我的这个双拼输入法中英文切换不是很方便…
<jiero> reiv: 知道～
<reiv> wzlxx: 目前用fcitx 4.01
<jiero> 还没实验～
<reiv> 4.0.1
<wzlxx> reiv: 小小输入法…
<jiero> 不急不急～
<reiv> wzlxx: 没见过...
<jiero> 等e17出道1.0.3
<wzlxx> reiv: 不知道小企鹅输入法能不能自定义双拼方案…
<wzlxx> reiv: 我刚用的那个小鹤的～不是很主流…
<reiv> wzlxx: 我用自然码的，因为比较普遍。
<mofaph> 大家好。请问有没有翻译 GNU Emacs 帮助文档的项目？
<wzlxx> reiv: 呵呵…
<reiv> mofaph: 你是想翻译GNU Emacs的文档？
<mofaph> reiv: 对
<CyrusYzGTt> man emacs && emacs --help && info emacs
<reiv> mofaph: 没见过. 很多术语都不知道中文怎么说。
<wzlxx> 算了，还是thunar先用着吧，以后再弄，没有精力了…发现大便和arch没有什么区别…用着感觉一样…
<wzlxx> 我现在感觉不出来我用的是哪个了…
<reiv> wzlxx: thunar还是不错的。
<wzlxx> reiv: 太大…其他无妨…
<reiv> wzlxx: 要更新系统的时候就能感觉出区别了。
<wzlxx> reiv: 明天准备sid
<pangyu> 32位系统上是不能跑64位版本的软件的吧
<wzlxx> 不能…
<pangyu> wzlxx: 哦
<mofaph> 我在 ChinaUnix 有看到以前有人想翻译 GNU Emacs 的文档，不过都是几年前的事情了。不知道现在有没有这样的项目正在进行。
<pangyu> wzlxx: 悲剧啊
<wzlxx> reiv: CLEX 是基于控制台的文件管理器，具有详细的目录列表、目录比较、简单编辑等特性。
<ofan> 翻译不好会被骂
 * CyrusYzGTt 愿所谓的仙啊，神啊，魔啊，佛啊等保佑你
<wzlxx> pangyu: 现在64位的程序貌似也很多了，不过我还是没有上64，哈哈…
<pangyu> wzlxx: 一般都有64位的了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 一般的是32位元的
<wzlxx> pangyu: 嗯…
<mofaph> ofan: 就怕没有批评。有批评的声音才说明有影响力
<CyrusYzGTt> 是Emacs影響力大才對
<ofan> mofaph: 那就搞吧 支持
<reiv> wzlxx: 上dired吧
<mofaph> 如果有人知道翻译 GNU Emacs 的项目，请告诉我。我不想浪费劳动力
<ofan> mofaph: 应该是没有
<CyrusYzGTt> 去gnu.org找找郵件列表
<wzlxx> reiv: dired也用了，就是平时看个电影什么的…
<reiv> wzlxx: GNU Midnight Commander用过不？
<wzlxx> 回 reiv 没…
<mofaph> CyrusYzGTt: 你能够在 gnu.org 找到中文的关于 emacs 的邮件列表吗？
<wzlxx> reiv: 你也用小鹤双拼吧，很好的～嘎嘎
<wzlxx> reiv: 小鹤双拼加形…哈哈…
<CyrusYzGTt> mofaph§ 你自己可以詢問負責人
<reiv> wzlxx: win32平台有吗？上班时候还是只能用windows的。
<wzlxx> 当然有了…
<CyrusYzGTt> mofaph§ 問問她是從哪裏合併翻譯po的
<wzlxx> 那个是就WIN平台的，我是弄到这里了才不是很适应的…
<reiv> wzlxx: 考虑一下。。。
<wzlxx> reiv: 你用什么好的方法没看视屏…如果有的话我就不用文件管理器了…
<wzlxx> reiv: 哈哈，那个是一个双拼方案啊…你和得换…
<reiv> wzlxx: 刚发现fcitx里fcitx-sunpinyin可以选xiaohe
<if_else> 各位兄台，我找到了一篇关于ssh密钥连接验证原理的教程，不过他里面提到了客户端/服务器端"同时"都有公/私密，兄台可否指点一下，谢谢了
<if_else> 连接：http://blog.chinaunix.net/u3/117054/showart_2360537.html
<if_else> 谢谢
<^k^> ⇪ title: ssh 公钥方式认证攻略 - Linux 应用 - ken
<reiv> wzlxx: 直接在terminal里面敲命令行：mplayer xxx.avi，偶尔还用一下-vf什么的。
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ google gpg gnugpg这个命令
<wzlxx> reiv: 不知道，很少用小企鹅
<wzlxx> reiv: 中文…
<reiv> wzlxx: 中文照输入呀。
<reiv> wzlxx: 还有一下通过拼音补全中文的方法。
<reiv> s/一下/一些/
<wzlxx> 哦，我不是很习惯在终端里输入中文…
<reiv> wzlxx: 其实也没慢多少
<wzlxx> reiv: 好吧，以后慢慢的适应，然后卸载thunar
<reiv> wzlxx: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/chsdir.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 终端下拼音补全中文名称和路径 — LinuxTOY
<reiv> wzlxx: 我现在用thunar看图。
<wzlxx> reiv: feh～
<CyrusYzGTt> xv
<reiv> wzlxx: feh也用。thunar看缩略图，然后设定壁纸。
<evensidematgun> ÄãÏÖÔÚ²ÅÓÐʱ¼ä·¢ÐÅÏ¢
<^k^> evensidematgun:say 你现在才有时间发信息 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<reiv> evensidematgun: 你发的是GB2312吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> evensidematgun§ please 使用 utf-8 encode
<cfy> evensidematgun: change your charset to utf-8
<reiv> 现在ERC已经智能到自动把GB2312转UTF-8了？
<cfy> reiv: 一直这样
<CyrusYzGTt> evensidematgun§ you must change 字符编码 to utf-8
 * reiv 刚发现
<reiv> 用M-x describe-char一看，果然是GBK的。
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ please change to utf-16
<reiv> 还是搞错了。在buffer里面已经是utf-8了。
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ please change to utf-32 when use unicode for 2012
<wzlxx> 大便除了内核旧点，其他的都很好，不过内核旧我也感觉不出来，哈哈，菜鸟就这样…
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ please change to utf-32 when use unicode for debian kernel
<Warm_HUG> delphi现在是谁家养着呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道
<zhang_> 什么叫谁养着
<cfy> Kandu: 无聊阿
 * CyrusYzGTt please change to utf-32
<cfy> utf-32?
<cfy> o
<wzlxx> 大便testing换个源就能上到sid?????
<CyrusYzGTt> UTF-7, UTF-8, UTF-16,
<CyrusYzGTt>   UTF-16BE, UTF-16LE, UTF-32, UTF-32BE, UTF-32LE, UTF7, UTF8, UTF16, UTF16BE,
<CyrusYzGTt>   UTF16LE, UTF32, UTF32BE, UTF32LE, V
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ bingo
<Warm_HUG> zhang_: 哪个公司维护咯
 * CyrusYzGTt please change to utf-32
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 你sid？？
<zhang_> Warm_HUG, 好像还是以前的那个什么sprine什么的把
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 我两年前用過
<wzlxx> 我的intel集显，感觉什么时候都不会出错的…
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 现在用的嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> please change to utf-32
<Kandu> cfy: 玩遊戲唄。推薦 文明5 博德之門
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 现在用Fedora 14
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 哦～
<reiv> 无聊就自学Haskell吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> please change to utf-32
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 哦～too
<if_else> 各位兄台，firefox 卡住了，top 里面查看那个参数，查找是否是真死了，谢谢
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 把源里的testing换成sid就直接上了？
<Warm_HUG> 08年一波龙收购codegears
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 嗯，mv  testing to sid
<Warm_HUG> 从而把delphi收入囊中
<wzlxx> if_else: pkill firefox
<cfy> Kandu: 机子太差了。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 推荐电影。。
<zhang_> 找个好玩的
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 3Q
<cfy> reiv: 那我不如自学lisp
<Kandu> cfy: 博德之門呀 10年前的遊戲
<Kandu> cfy: 輻射1/2 也蠻好
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ U2W2C
 * wzlxx 汗
 * wzlxx 发现C-c C-d 比 / me 好的了，就是不用切换中英文了，哈哈…
<Warm_HUG> 在Delphi 7之後，開始支援Linux下的Kylix
 * CyrusYzGTt 还是傻瓜化的 xchat好用
 * cfy tesnt
<zhang_> 在linux下有什么好玩的,大家介绍一下
<cfy> Kandu: 还是看电影好恶了。
<reiv> lisp学起来快，很快又无聊了。
<wzlxx> reiv: 你会lisp？
<wzlxx> reiv: 可以配置emacs啊，不就有意思了…
<zhang_> 学起来是快,但是理解难阿,那个scip看了很久很多都不理解
<if_else> wzlxx: 兄台，我想确定，firefox 是否真的死了！还没搞清楚，就直接kill ，未免太……
<zhang_> firefox死了什么意思
<if_else> zhang_: 兄台，标签，滚动条，所有鼠标/键盘操作无效！
<zhang_> 哦,你说你的firefox死了阿!我还以为firefox死了呢
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: no no no mv testing to unstable
<if_else> firefox，不会和终端一样有锁屏功能吧！
<zhang_> if_else, 这个不清楚,没有遇到过,卸了重新装阿
<zhang_> 请教哪位大侠,我想学一下linux内核,从哪开始
<reiv> wzlxx: lisp很简单呀（语法），当然，实际开发就是另外回事了。
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ unstable 跟 sid差不多
<roylez_> reiv: .
<roylez_> cfy: .
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: unstable不就是sid么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 主席，该统一了
<if_else> zhang_: 你也太极端了吧，我只能kill 了
<Kandu> cfy: 公路之王 德克薩斯的巴黎 比較好看，其他電影沒怎麼看過
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我知道， 所以我让 wzlxx 改 testing 为 sid
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 玩不玩 robokill ，完整版的
<Kandu> cfy: 還有 逃獄三王
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 打 unstable 跟 打 happyaron 一样太长了
<Kandu> cfy: 黑客帝國三部曲和動畫版，特別是動畫版
<zhang_> if_else, 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 。。不了，我还是玩 warzone2100 和 wesnorth
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 到底在源里怎么搞？
<Kandu> cfy: 逃獄三王 超贊
<Kandu> cfy: 其他想不起了
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 我不会了，你问老小 happyaron 吧
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 你先玩玩看嘛，flash的
<cfy> Kandu: 我看看动画版的
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 额～我讨厌flash遊戲
<wzlxx> 呼叫 happyaron
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 玩一下试试再说
 * wzlxx 呼叫 happyaron
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 欢淫平胸眼
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 这个是收费游戏的
<happyaron> wzlxx: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 嗯，我拒绝付费，，，，我很穷的
<snoop_fy> /
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 如果可以不用钱全玩呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 可惜我對英美傳統知識幾乎沒有，逃獄三王裡面很多典故都看不懂
<wzlxx> happyaron: 大便sid不会有什么问题吧？
<happyaron> wzlxx: 偶尔有问题
<wzlxx> happyaron: 大不？
<happyaron> wzlxx: 比ubuntu稍好一点。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 拒绝破解版和所谓的完全版
<reiv> wzlxx: 还是叫"debian"吧....
<mausetot> reiv: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 绿色版
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 死去...
<Kandu> cfy: 不過就算如此，它也很好看，而且“很好聽”。因為裡面有很多漂亮的歌
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: nnnd...
<happyaron> debian->大便->很大很方便
<evensidematgun> ÎÒÊǵÚÒ»´ÎircµÄ
<^k^> evensidematgun:say 我是第一次irc的 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<mausetot> ^k^: 不是
<wzlxx> reiv: 哈哈…
<wzlxx> happyaron: 稍好？？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> evensidematgun§ you must change 字符编码 to utf-8
<happyaron> wzlxx: 嗯，ubuntu是比unstable更不稳定一点的东西，和fedora一路货，都是试验品。
<evensidematgun> ÊÇÂð
<Warm_HUG> delphi和ms的vb有不同么？
<^k^> evensidematgun:say 是吗 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> evensidematgun§ if you not change ,then I call happyaron to ban you
<reiv> delphi是基于pascal的吧...
<wzlxx> happyaron: unstable跟arch比怎样？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ....
<happyaron> wzlxx: 没用过arch
<Warm_HUG> reiv: 是的
<reiv> arch应该是超级unstable...
<Warm_HUG> reiv: 有控件的怕死咔
<wzlxx> happyaron: 有什么好的源推荐没？刚用上“大便”（reiv不想看到这个，哈哈～）
<happyaron> wzlxx: mirrors.sohu.com
<tenzu> arch不至于unstable啊
<wzlxx> reiv: 那我直接就上unstable了～
<evensidematgun> ÎÒÏÖÔÚ²»»áÓÃirc
<^k^> evensidematgun:say 我现在不会用irc in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 销魂MM ,hi
<CyrusYzGTt> evensidematgun§ if you not change ,then I call happyaron to ban you
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 我看书去了。。。
<wzlxx> deb http://debian.cn99.com/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
<wzlxx> deb-src http://debian.cn99.com/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
<wzlxx>  
<wzlxx> deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
<wzlxx> deb-src http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
<tenzu> I will call Destine to ban you
<wzlxx>  
<wzlxx> deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
<wzlxx> deb-src http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
<wzlxx>  
<pangyu> wxWidgets是什么东西
<wzlxx> deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
<wzlxx>  
<wzlxx> deb http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ wzlxx>
<wzlxx> deb-src http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main
<wzlxx>  
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<wzlxx> KK说我吧～
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogste
<evensidematgun> 我现在可
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<CyrusYzGTt> evensidematgun§ thx to change utf-8 ,please ask you question
<evensidematgun> 我,现在行了没有
<CyrusYzGTt> evensidematgun§ thx to change utf-8 ,please ask you question
<alvin_rxg> evensidematgun: 不可行
<wzlxx> 汗…被踢了～
<CyrusYzGTt> evensidematgun§ pass
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogste
<tenzu> 悦姐V5!
<alvin_rxg> evensidematgun: 别听 CyrusYzGTt 的，他骗你
<tenzu> 刷屏肯定被踢
<tenzu> 大段内容帖别的地方去,topic里面写了
<alvin_rxg> topic 太长了
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ...我跟我的小情人大小眼说你挑拨离间
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 大小眼早已仙逝了
<cba> 那个是悦姐？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 。。。555~~傷心啊～～都怪ee小贱人淫娃荡妇
<alvin_rxg> cba: 张悦然
<Warm_HUG> alvin_rxg: 谁？
<Warm_HUG> alvin_rxg: 你的董晓娟么
<alvin_rxg> Warm_HUG: 孙悦
<yuzh652800> 这个和scu_ubuntu@partychapp.appspotchat.com有什么区别，不是说这个是技术聊天室么？
<cba> 是不是happy是悦的意思 ？
<evensidematgun> 什么意思
<Warm_HUG> evensidematgun: 你终于讲星际语了
 * wzssyqa 夏雨荷
<wzssyqa> cba: 很有想象力，可惜不是的
 * Warm_HUG 和袜子的不可告人的往事
<Destine> cba, ..
 * CyrusYzGTt 和tor的不可告人的往事
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG: 没去过大明湖
<wzlxx> 大便sid如果一年不更新然后再更新的话会死不？
<evensidematgun> 请问linux有没有中国象棋软件
<cfy> evensidematgun: 有的。
<alvin_rxg> evensidematgun: gmchess
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 不会，debian是滚动更新的
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 应该不会
<wzssyqa> evensidematgun: 有的
<wzssyqa> evensidematgun: gmchess，而且可以通过pidgin在线对战
<evensidematgun> gmchess我安装时说没有gtkmm
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: wzssyqa 有点担心…想升sid了…
<wzssyqa> evensidematgun: 那就装呗
<cfy> 为啥做字幕的喜欢utf-16?
<mausetot> cfy: 不为啥
<cfy> mausetot: 小bot..
<mausetot> cfy: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 滚动升级是目前最好的系统升级方案，
<cfy> 好像gentoo,lol
<wzlxx> 据说滚动的话长时间不滚会死掉…
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵，没有最好，只有合适的
<Kandu> wzlxx: 那是瞎說
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 目前。。。知足！知足!知足長樂！
<Kandu> wzlxx: 肯定是升級的時候提示替換軟體按了默認（應該選 y）
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: arch会死，debian不会的
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 嗯，也对 bind7 和 bind9就是个例子
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 对于桌面或许是，对于服务器绝对不是
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 我什么？
<wzlxx> s/我/为
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§  嗯，也对 bind7 和 bind9就是个例子
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: arch不够严谨
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 我明天想从testing上sid呢？
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: u被
<wzlxx> s/\?/\./
<wzssyqa> up2u
<Warm_HUG> 即使天天滚，也会死掉，arch就是个活生生血淋淋的例子
<wzlxx> Warm_HUG: 用了一年多，没有死～
<Warm_HUG> wzlxx: 如果你的pacman从来都正常，那么只能说你这个人不正常了
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 还有内核，谁想没事老更新内核，重启。。。
<mausetot> wzssyqa: 我
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 汗…
<wzssyqa> mausetot: ？
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 好冷啊，求抱～
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 没有什么大的问题啊～有点小的问题顺便就解决了…
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 有不用重启的内核更新方案 ，
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 不稀饭男地
<happyaron> wzlxx: 那是个小bot
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 男的女的？
<wzlxx> happyaron: 啊啊啊？我在和bot？？？？？？
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 男的
<Kandu> wzssyqa: Warm_HUG 要是個女的就好了
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 滚边去
<happyaron> wzlxx: 发错
<happyaron> wzssyqa: nashigebot
<happyaron> 那是个bot
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 我也觉得是
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 你要是u有房有车没父没母我也可以考虑做手术
<wzssyqa> mausetot: are you a bot?
<mausetot> wzssyqa: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<wzssyqa> mausetot: help
<alvin_rxg> »Warm_HUG: wzlxx: 如果你的pacman从来都正常，那么只能说你这个人不正常了« 我不正常了……
<wzlxx> unstable — 处在悬崖边缘的版本，供 Debian 开发者选用。
<Warm_HUG> mausetot: 揍死你
<Warm_HUG> mausetot: 揍死你
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 算了吧，不自然的不好
<Warm_HUG> alvin_rxg: 用了一段时间locale是zh_CN的，结果几度杯具，就那个pacman的著名bug造成的
<alvin_rxg> Warm_HUG: 哦？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 。。。河蟹先锋队队长？》
<wzlxx> Warm_HUG: ä½ sid???
<Warm_HUG> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 没当上过那么大官呢
<Warm_HUG> wzlxx: ubuntu10.04.1
<alvin_rxg> Warm_HUG: 和 locale 没关系吧
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG: 你是哪的？
<Warm_HUG> alvin_rxg: 有关，很有关
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 额，那你的op是怎么来的
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 0431
<alvin_rxg> Warm_HUG: 翻译问题？
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG: 现在搁哪？
<Warm_HUG> alvin_rxg: 不知道
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 0431，
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG: 哦
 * wzlxx 从testing --> sid 就直接改下源，然后 apt-get upgrade?????搞定？？？
 * CyrusYzGTt 是 apt-get update && apt-get upgrade才对 
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 你还想咋样？
<v_v> dist-upgrade ..
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 手册上面写的挺多的…
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 嗯，那是给倒霉鬼看的
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 如何改源？不用屏蔽deb 开头的？
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: testing 全换成 sid
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 就这样？
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: y
<wzlxx>   # apt-get install apt apt-utils？？？这个是啥意思？
<wowoto> gnome 默认显示桌面的快捷键是？？
<T-T> 有人用mpg321的吗?
<wowoto> clear
<Bigfatcatlove123> 问下各位大侠！有制作Ubuntu主题的中文教程吗？
<wowoto> Bigfatcatlove123: 为虾米要自己制作？
<wowoto> Bigfatcatlove123: 为了分享？
<wowoto> Bigfatcatlove123: gnome-look里面不知道有没有
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我很喜欢电影中Linux主题！很想自己制作个！
<wowoto> 真是安静
<wowoto> Bigfatcatlove123: 哪部电影
<evensidematgun> sigc是什么东西
<CyrusYzGTt> #fedora-zh 一直很安静
<Bigfatcatlove123> wowoto：虎胆龙威4
<Bigfatcatlove123> Ubuntu自己的开源杂志上没这方面的教程！
<user8888> 有用google 日历的没？
<mausetot> user8888: 没有
<wzssyqa> Bigfatcatlove123: 自己找找吧，以gnome theme 为关键词
<user8888> mausetot: 啥？
<wzssyqa> mausetot: i hate you
<user8888> mausetot: robot？
<lvlingli> 神马都是浮云
<mausetot> user8888: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<wowoto> Bigfatcatlove123: 上图看看呗
<Bigfatcatlove123> wzssyqa：谢谢！
<CyrusYzGTt> google gnome mitrix
<lvlingli> 主题神马的都是浮云
<wowoto> 。。。
<Bigfatcatlove123> 但我感激很酷！很好看！
<wzssyqa> Bigfatcatlove123: 这里的人们好多都是艺术盲
<user8888> google 日历，按农历来提醒要怎么弄？
<lvlingli> ……
<wowoto> 哎  不过我真的是一年多没换主题了
<user8888> 看起来好像不支持
<Bigfatcatlove123> 不会吧！都说编程就是门艺术！
<wowoto> user8888: 你是要提醒那个那个？
<lvlingli> a new start主题不错
 * wzssyqa 一直默认主题的飘过
<lvlingli> 我不是艺术盲
<evensidematgun> 我没用mpg321 我是用mpg123
<user8888> wowoto: 提醒农历生日
<lvlingli> 用awesome的表示有主题跟木有一样
 * Kandu 同樣一直默認主題
<wowoto> user8888: 以为你需要提醒经期之类的》。。
<wowoto> ：D
<lvlingli> ……
<lvlingli> 好邪恶
<user8888> wowoto: 那个阳历也可以啦，orz
<evensidematgun> mpg123和mpg321是否一样
<wzssyqa> evensidematgun: 不一样
<wowoto> user8888: CAL？
<user8888> wowoto: what？
<evensidematgun> 听说mpg321也有mpg123命令
<user8888> calendar
<wowoto> user8888: 以为你只是要日历
<user8888> wowoto: 比如农历生日，或者是打农药之类的时间，要按农历提醒啊！！
<wzlxx> 大便更新系统后原来的内核还话保留？
<wowoto> user8888: 哦  我不需要打农药
<user8888> wowoto: 我是新时代的农业工作者，哈哈哈
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 是的
<wzlxx> 汗，要那内核干嘛？
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 新内核有问题，也死不了
<wzlxx> 如果没问题了就卸之？
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: y
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 仅内核保留？其他的软件不会也给我保留一份吧？你就悲剧了…
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 明白什么是战略储备和战术储备的区别，你就明白新旧内核为什么要共存
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 别的不会
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 也不一定
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 那个真不懂…
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 软件一般不会，除非你自己
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 比如，python，这种
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 软件一般不会，除非你自己 gcc 可能必须安装两个版本的
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 为嘛？
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 比如，你需要两个版本的gcc
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 可装gcc 和 gcc-4.1
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 还有python 2 或 3 你都需要就两个都要
<zhang_> pdf 文件用什么打开比较好
<lvlingli> 很多嘛
<hitman06> 比如
<zhang_> 自带的效果好像很差
<CyrusYzGTt> evince xpdf futix
<debianer> evince很不错的
<CyrusYzGTt> evince要安装完整套件和安装字体起码支持 CJK-A\B\C
<CyrusYzGTt> 就 颇菲了
<lvlingli> foxit reader神马的
<zhang_> 但是效果好像没有adobe的好阿
<lvlingli> 完整的名字不记得
<lvlingli> 对 foxit reader
<Kandu> zhang_: 直接去 adobe.com 上去下載官方閱讀器唄
<zhang_> kandu,我不喜欢adobe太大了
<zhang_> foxit reader
<debianer> foxit reader比evince好在哪里？
<lvlingli> foxit reader可以试试
 * wzlxx` xpdf路过
<v_v> evensidematgun: mpg{123,321} 啥取被？
<v_v> evensidematgun: mpg{123,321} 啥区别？
<AsuraDancing> ？
<wzssyqa> v_v: man 写的很清楚吧
<v_v> wzssyqa: 是么？ 我一直以为是一个东西。 在我的系统上， 从来都是一个链接
<wzssyqa> v_v: http://packages.debian.org/sid/mpg321
<debianer> 我想问个事，有C++了，为何还有很多人学C？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<zhang_> C++比c好吗?
<lvlingli> 很多人喜欢c
<zhang_> 你要干的事情,最终还不是c
<wzssyqa> zhang_: 别问这种问题
<v_v> wzssyqa: 恩， clone
<zhang_> c++不过就是为了维护和理解上的方便,个人理解
<v_v> wzssyqa: 只是123 是原来non-free
<zhang_> wzssyqa, :)
<evensidematgun> C语言是系统语言吗
<iVIM2> 我还是没搞清楚C语言中负整数的%
<wzssyqa> iVIM2: 不需要搞清楚
<iVIM2> ofan: 能否说下
<wzssyqa> iVIM2: 各个编译器实现不一样
<iVIM2> wzssyqa: C99
<wzssyqa> iVIM2: c99定义了？
<iVIM2> wzssyqa: 根据C Primer Plus的说法，在C99之前有很多，但是C99按照trunc(-x) = -trunc(x)的类似，然后举了几个例子，但是没明白%的用法
<iVIM2> What about negative numbers? Before C99 settled on the "truncate toward zero" rule for integer division, there were a couple of possibilities. But with the rule in place, you get a negative modulus value if the first operand is negative, and you get a positive modulus otherwise:
<iVIM2> If your system shows different behavior, it hasn't caught up to the C99 standard. In any case, the standard says, in effect, that if a and b are integer values, you can calculate a%b by subtracting (a/b)*b from a.
<iVIM2> 鄙人英语烂，没有看的特别明白
<chris____> iVIM2: 那个听linux kernel的声音的网址是多少？就是用espeak技术的那个
<iVIM2> chris____: 什么声音？
<wzssyqa> 就是说 a%b===(a/b)*b
<chris____> iVIM2: 就是播放内核原理的那个
<wzssyqa> iv
<iVIM2> chris____: 我怎么会知道呢
<wzssyqa> iVIM2: 向0取余
<chris____> iVIM2: 哦
 * wzlxx` 发现debian testing还是可以滴…很不错…
<iVIM2> wzssyqa: 是a - b * (int) ((float)a / (float)b)?
<wzssyqa> iVIM2: 不是，不转换
<iVIM2> wzssyqa: 只是这样说罢了
<iVIM2> wzssyqa: 指令集肯定是div,idiv之类的吧
<wzssyqa> iVIM2: 嗯，glibc 中有定义的 div 宏
<iVIM2> chris____: 你可以尝试在内核源码树里面找Documents
<wzssyqa> iVIM2: 符号总是和第一个操作数相同
<chris____> iVIM2: 找到了
<chris____> iVIM2: 哪里源码树的document？
<iVIM2> chris____: Linux内核源代码的Documentation目录
<chris____> iVIM2: www.kernel.org？
<lushan> ls
<iVIM2> chris____: 你难道不下载内核源码的？www.kernel.org也可以看，gitweb
<yhong11> chris____: 你说的是text to speech，读 kernel source那个吗？
<chris____> yhong11: yes
<yhong11> chris____: http://www.linux.fm/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Radio - Broadcasting the Linux kernel!
<Destine> 谁在这儿说我是机器人的？
<chris____> yhong11: thanx
<snoop_fy> Destine: 你不是？:)
<mausetot> snoop_fy: 不是
<Destine> snoop_fy, 还有人test我！搞笑吧！
<snoop_fy> 哈哈
<chris____> 有谁有下载网站，博客上的图片的脚本？递归下载的那种
<ofan> wget 搞定
<chris____> ofan: 怎么从html文件中提取出图片的原始地址？
<snoop_fy> chris____: <img>的src
<snoop_fy> ?
<snoop_fy> chris____: <img>的src？
<chris____> snoop_fy: 所以要怎么解析，我还是小白的说
<chris____> snoop_fy: 可能是吧
<chris____> wget怎么用通配符阿？比如www.kk.com/kkl99&11 -> www.kk.com/kkl*&11
<wzssyqa> chris____: http不支持list
<wzssyqa> chris____: 如果服务器设置为列出文件，可以使用uscan
<chris____> 刚刚fcitx卡住了
<chris____> 要用什么来着？
<wzssyqa> chris____: uscan，debian打包用的一个玩意
<chris____> 可以用shell来递加那个*代替的随机阵数字和字母组合，一旦组合存在就下载，不过六位的组合就优点大了
<wzssyqa> chris____: 下载那个文件列表页面，然后，解析那个网页
<ulinwx> gam
<ulinwx> 手机上的
<chris____> wzssyqa: 可以是可以，但是要怎么下载那个文件列表页面呢？那个是啥文件阿
<wzssyqa> chris____: 比如 http://sss.ttt.xxx/fff/index.html
<chris____> wzssyqa: 哦，是index阿，里面有包含博客相册的图片原始地址？应该不会吧，而且博客也不是这样的，我拷贝了几个图片原始链接地址，就只有六个组合数不同，其他一样
<wzssyqa> chr
<wzssyqa> chris____: 要看你的那个是不是列出文件了，复杂的就不能这样了
<chris____> wzssyqa: 那我得到一个html文件后要怎么提取出里面的img？对了，html文件里的img是图片的原始链接吧
<mausetot> chris____: 嗯
<wzssyqa> chris____: 不知道，网页的可能太多了
<wzssyqa> chris____: 要每个分析
<chris____> wzssyqa: 也对，很多其他的小图片也下载了可能
<wzssyqa> 装什么啊
<wzssyqa> 装什么人啊
<ofan> chris____: 简单的就是查找.jpg/.gif等后缀的url..
<chris____> ofan: 没有没分析图片的命令阿，可以分析图片，来过滤阿
<ofan> chris____: 有这方面工具
<chris____> ofan: 什么工具？
<ofan> chris____: 忘了  反正不少.. 以前用过几次
<ofan> 洗洗睡..
<Guest84434> 有人没呀？
<Guest84434>  我需要帮助..
<T-T> ...都睡了
<kenomuyi> 这里是。。。
<T-T> 连这里是干嘛的都不知道？　看topic
<v_v> http://behindthewall.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2010/12/22/5696127-china-cracks-down-on-medias-use-of-english-
<v_v> 这文章写的， 明显有违我天朝旨意。 但是主体思想还是对的。。
<v_v> 可惜我写了一大段的评论， 结果不能匿名发表， 擦
<v_v> 没有一个在？
<v_v> 想扯淡都找不到人
<v_v> ;-(
<knownbad> gebjgd: <- 蛋王
<gebjgd> knownbad<< B王
 * knownbad 接受欢呼
<v_v> 我贴的链接你们能打开么？
<v_v> 新闻后面的评论， 看的我眼泪哗啦啦的
<gebjgd> libreoffice还真不如oooo稳定
<bao_> 还有比ms office 好的吗
<mausetot_> bao_: 没有
 * v_v signs
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不是用 latex了吗，怎么又用回ooooo了
<bao_> 我觉得ms Office真的不错，尤其2007版本以后
<bao_> 界面，功能，都很好
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 电子表格
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 另外还有odp
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没用过， 从来都是 vim +perl+ gnuplot 解决的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 你牛逼阿
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: linux下也不好用，慢的要死
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 上次还问小光哪个功能怎么用的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 我这里挺快
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 另外要编辑odp
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 没oooo行么
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: odp是啥?
<bao_> oooo就是openoffice吗
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< ppt
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不是用 beamer了吗
<gebjgd> ja
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 不是我的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 别人的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 我自己用beamer，别人的咋办
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  ……和我合作的人大多数也用或者会用latex
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 我老婆
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 还有她的同学的ppt
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 你说我怎么合作？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 女同学?
<bao_> 感觉以前读书时，老师用latex出考卷
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 设计艺术系的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 恩呢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你还懂艺术呐,崇拜
<bao_> openoffice下次会不会变成ooooo呢
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 一般
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 达达主义，桥社
<v_v> tt acient
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 经常有你老波的同学来光顾吗?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 老波是谁？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 老婆
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 没有
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 打错了，发之前懒的改
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< [archlinuxfr]又挂了
<knownbad> 没啊。
<knownbad> 我还可以browse.
<knownbad> 倒是skype挂了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< knownbad 无法yaourt -Syu --aur
<knownbad> 我不用 --aur 的。  但 http 可以。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 我有太多的东西在aur里了
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 而且我这里无法安装python2-oauth
<knownbad> python2-oauth 不是 community 吗？
 * knownbad 低语骗子
<gebjgd> kn
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 是。装不上
<knownbad> 需要我发给你吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 是无法安装
<knownbad> 噢，那去死吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 滚！
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 额。是aur的网站挂了
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 日的
<knownbad> 恭喜
<gebjgd> knownbad<< arch的网站挂了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 圣诞后才能修好, 期间大家都过圣诞去了 xD
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: oh yeah
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 换系统吧 xD
 * MengXingHun is listening to: Cascada - Everytime We Touch - Cascada-Love Again - (2:11/3:28)
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 不换
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 圣诞节不上aur就是了
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 班得瑞 - 雾色山脉Misty Land - 05. Serenade In Green 绿意小夜曲 - (0:13/2:39)
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 班得瑞 - 雾色山脉Misty Land - 06. Adagio Of The Highland 高地慢板 - (0:10/4:05)
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 再说了。换什么阿
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 你都说了debian里面没有policy
<knownbad> 没啊，那里挂了？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 还是用回fedora了， 又快
<knownbad> 你是不是有些 routing 还是 dns 问题？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 不用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 又不能滚动
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 你可以访问 aur.archlinux.org?
<knownbad> 刚装了 python2-oauth 又卸了。
<knownbad> 哦，没。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 考
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 滚动有毛用? 永远的测试版
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 不滚动还不如用win呢
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 滚动省事，省了大毛事情了
<knownbad> 我去了 http://repo.archlinux.fr/
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 我说的aur
<knownbad> 是啊，年纪大了重听嘛。
<knownbad> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=867757#p867757
<knownbad> 自个解压。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 牛逼。给力
<v_v> http://cn.epochtimes.com/gb/10/12/22/n3120800.htm  watcha
<knownbad> dm-crypt 在笔记本上还是慢。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 问题是我不懂你说的。。-_-
<gebjgd> knownbad<< ？
<knownbad> 牛逼。给力
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 你的链接牛逼 给力
<knownbad> 什么意思？
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 你猜
<knownbad> 我是真不懂。
<knownbad> 牛好似优的意思。
<knownbad> 其他的就不懂了。
<MengXingHun> 这人说话那个“文明劲”真***
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> 估计是一位北方人...
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/65807.html
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你该是北方人吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 你猜
<knownbad> 温家宝的儿子？
<^k^>  06:16
<wzlxx> debian  testing-->sid我怎么知道我升级成功了啊？内核都没有换啊？
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-23
<wzlxx> v_v: 如何区分dabian是testing 还是 sid???
<wzlxx> Kandu: 如何区分dabian是testing 还是 sid???
<hutong> 大家都没有人说话的吗
<Pwnna> 不知道啊
 * wzlxx hehe
<roylez> wzlxx: cat /etc/issue
<wzlxx> roylez: Debian GNU/Linux 6.0
<hutong> ？　这个还能挂机的啊
<wzlxx> roylez: 这个是sid吗？貌似内核没有更新啊…
<hutong> 不知道大家平常都用什么终端来管理系统的
<roylez> wzlxx: Debian GNU/Linux squeeze/sid \n \l
<roylez> wzlxx: 我分不清了
<wzlxx> roylez: 我之前testing的时候貌似也是你的那样…现在是那个了…
<MaskRay> 我用 xelatex 编译 beamer 的示例出错，http://paste.pocoo.org/show/308699/
<MaskRay> 用 pdflatex 编译成功
<wzlxx> Exim4 是 Debian 默认的 MTA (Message Transfer Agent) ，连基本系统里面都有它，？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<winxp> hi
<^k^> winxp, 好  09:24 
<winxp> 请教：如何才能让.bash_history即时更新？
<winxp> iFvwm:  请教：如何才能让.bash_history即时更新？
<wzlxx> 在.bashrc内加入shopt -s histappend
<wzlxx>  
<wzlxx> PROMPT_COMMAND='history -a'
<wzlxx> 试试看～我也不知道啊～
<wzlxx> 谁用rox-filer?????
<wzlxx> 谁用rox-filer?????
<mofaph> 大家好。现在你们能上新闻组吗？我在 emacs 里上不了 news.cn99.com
<pocoyo> mofaph: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<scflh> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<^k^> scflh:say 大家好 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<scflh> v_v: ºÃ
<v_v> scflh: 好
<NoIE> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-208598-1.html
<NoIE> 开源虚拟机：VirtualBox 4.0 正式版发布
<Colin-shzsc> scflh: utf-8 please
<scflh> ls
<scflh> winxp d
<eleven> hi
<^k^> eleven, 好  10:23 
<eleven> wo
<eleven> 似乎有点冷
<scflh> ÎҵĶ¯Ì¬ip±äÁË£¬Í»È»ssh²»ÉϼÒÀïµÄµçÄÔÁË£¬Óа취Âð£¿
<^k^> scflh:say 我的动态ip变了，突然ssh不上家里的电脑了，有办法吗？ in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Colin-shzsc> scflh: utf-8 please!!!
<Pwnna> scflh: DynDNS
<scflh> Pwnna: »á²»»áÂÒÂ룿
<^k^> scflh:say Pwnna: 会不会乱码？ in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Pwnna> scflh: 我没有乱码。你应该换编码
<Pwnna> scflh: 建议你用DynDNS
<scflh> Pwnna: ÎÒÓÃoperaÇл»²»À´£¿
<^k^> scflh:say Pwnna: 我用opera切换不来？ in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Pwnna> scflh: 或者建议你去用Hamachi VPN
<Pwnna> scflh: 哦。我不用Opera的IRC
<Pwnna> 那东西并不好
<Pwnna> Opera 挺好的
<Pwnna> scflh: 取下一个Pchat 1.4
<Kandu> scflh: 用花生殼唄
<Kandu> scflh: 有 Linux 客戶端
<noahbentusi> scflh发言是乱码. 他看咱们的发言是不是也是乱码.
<scflh> noahbentusi: Õý³£µÄ¡£¿´Äã
<^k^> scflh:say noahbentusi: 正常的。看你 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Colin-shzsc> scflh: 但或许所有人看你都是乱码或问号 / However, all other members present could see nothing but garbled text or question marks.
<scflh> ÏÖÔÚºÃÁËÂð£¿utf8
<^k^> scflh:say 现在好了吗？utf8 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Colin-shzsc> It's still not right. Probably all other members present could see nothing but garbled text or question marks.
<jiero> 呃。我买的5个游戏变十个了。
<Kandu> scflh: 你僅開 utf8 自動轉換是沒用的，只能讓你看到正確的字符，不能讓你發送正確的字符
<jiero> Humble Indie Bundle #2现在附赠#1了。
<v_v> 擦了， 我所有的内裤都洗了， 方才洗澡的时候身上穿的也扔进洗衣机了。 现在没有内裤了 -_-
<v_v> 我的内裤额。。大约10条
<ofan> jiero: 赠什么了??
<jiero> ofan: 这是第二波，把第一波的也赠了。
<Colin-shzsc> 万码奔腾之痛啊……
<ofan> jiero: 第一波有神马?
<jiero>   - World of Goo (now a top seller on the iPad)
<jiero>   - Aquaria
<jiero>   - Gish
<jiero>   - Lugaru HD
<jiero>   - Penumbra Overture
<jiero>   - Samorost 2
<^k^> jiero:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<ofan> Lugaru 那个超级兔子快打?
<jiero> 恩。
<jiero> 兔子快打——好名字。
<ofan> 爽哦
<jiero> http://imgur.com/zP4ua.png
<jiero> $2 买了10个～
<jiero> 呃，是11个。
<Decate> jiero: ?买鸡蛋呢？一打鸡蛋坏了一个？
<jiero> Decate: 打坏的赶紧喝了。这个你放着也没问题。
<jiero> 还更新。
<Decate> jiero: 哈哈。
<Tomcat> µÄ
<v_v> Tomcat: 雄猫 -----
<scflh> ´ó¼ÒºÃ£¬ÏÖÔÚºÃÁËÂð£¿UTF8
<^k^> scflh:say 大家好，现在好了吗？UTF8 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<v_v> 可怜的娃
<scflh> hi
<^k^> scflh, 好  11:05 
<scflh> ÏÖÔÚÊǲ»ÊÇutf8
<^k^> scflh:say 现在是不是utf8 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Tomcat> ~{8U2E1`Bk4mNs~} ~{?45=6<JGBRBk~} ~{NRTZ~}mi
<Decate> v_v: 你冷不冷啊？底裤都进洗衣机了？
<Tomcat> ~{GkNJ~} ~{C|An~} ~{OTJ>~} ~{F55@JG~}
<scflh> winxp: hi
<scflh> happyaron: opera ÂÒÂëÔõô°ì£¿
<^k^> scflh:say happyaron: opera 乱码怎么办？ in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<scflh> happyaron: opera in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<rokite> -_-!!!
<scflh> winxp: opera Ôõô°ì
<^k^> scflh:say winxp: opera 怎么办 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Decate> scflh: ？
<mofaph> 今天上不了新闻组啊，发生了什么事情？
<ofan> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/214596/what_if_all_the_world_ran_linux.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: What If All the World Ran Linux? - PCWorld Business Center
<Decate> ^k^: 有美女的PP不？给个链吧。
<mofaph> Decate: 你怎么跟机器人说话呢？
<iamfbi> 磁盘格式化后，UUID是不是会变的？
<Decate> mofaph: 我看看他怎么才会回答，无聊呗。
<Decate> mofaph: 呵呵。
<ofan> iamfbi: yeah
<iamfbi> thanks
<Decate> iamfbi: 肯定要变。
<Decate> iamfbi: 可以用sudo blkid查询。
<iamfbi> 我要抛弃1010，装回1004
<Decate> iamfbi: 咯，咋了？受刺激了？
<iamfbi> 好像不太稳定还是怎么的，老有错误
<Decate> iamfbi: 你用什么的时候老报错？
<noahbentusi> 10.10咋了?
<iamfbi> 进系统的时候有报错，好像影响到经常死机
<Decate> iamfbi: 咯，不会吧？
<noahbentusi> 嗯. 我最近是进 图形界面 一会儿之后, 花屏死掉
<iamfbi> 不过我查了下，似乎1004也不一定能解决这个问题
<Decate> noahbentusi: 你那是显卡或是显存的问题吧？
<scflh> winxp: hi Îå±Ê
<^k^> scflh:say winxp: hi 五笔 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<Decate> iamfbi: 到底是什么情况嘛？
<noahbentusi> win7下面没事...
<Decate> noahbentusi: 驱动？什么显卡？
<iamfbi> 是这样的，我的是I5的U，这个U自带了显卡，可能是跟独立显卡有冲突还是怎么的
<noahbentusi> ati的...官网的.
<void1> scflh: http://hi.baidu.com/refinestar/blog/item/4344f9137d902b5ff819b8b4.html
<void1> scflh: 搜索一下呀
<Decate> noahbentusi: 俺的也是ATI，除了俄罗斯方块玩不了，其它还行。
<Decate> iamfbi: I5的U？
<noahbentusi> ati-driver-installer-10-10-x86.x86_64.run 我装的是这个
<iamfbi> 开机就提示显卡被禁用什么的，然后进到系统能正常用，但是偶欠会死机，啥都不能动，只能按开关
<iamfbi> I5的CPU
<ofan> iamfbi: i5就cpu和gpu集成了??
<happyaron> scflh: no idea
<iamfbi> 好像是吧
<ofan> iamfbi: 没有,我给一i5的机器装过
<happyaron> skype服务器宕机，悲剧。
<jiero> 自己建立skype服务器。。。
<void1> skype杯具一天了
<void1> skype无服务器
<ofan> 转投gtalk吧..
<void1> ofan: skype 可以打电话
<noahbentusi> skype也被墙了?
<ofan> void1: google voice
<Decate> noahbentusi: ATI/ADM proprietart FGLRX graphics driver,我的。
<void1> noahbentusi: 不是被墙
<void1> ofan: 现在还不能以正常途径注册...
<happyaron> ofan: google voice的pc to pc不好搞。
<Decate> ofan: 我有个fedora问题想问你下。
<iamfbi> 错误提示是Intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled
<ofan> happyaron: void1 你平常都用skype打电话麻?
 * void1 voip的危机，万一有一天连不上voip了，还能用谁
<happyaron> ofan: pc2pc
<ofan> Decate: 啥. 我只用过一点centos
<void1> ofan: 我用的
<ofan> happyaron: 可以哟国内yy什么的阿
<happyaron> void1: 扯，可以用linphone啥的，效果稍微差点。
<Decate> iamfbi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594981&page=4这是个BUG，已经提交了。
<happyaron> ofan: linux下啊。
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot - Page 4 - Ubuntu Forums
<ofan> happyaron: 奥 对..
<void1> happyaron: 扯什么...
<Decate> ofan: 噢，那我再试试吧。
<happyaron> void1: voip不可能封
<happyaron> void1: 有俩路由器就能voip
<void1> happyaron: 我又没说封
<iamfbi> 我看了这个帖子了，似乎1004不一定能解决问题http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594981
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot - Ubuntu Forums
<void1> 我指的是自己选的voip服务万一不能用了，怎么办
<jiero> 换个VOIP服务器。
<void1> 能又怎么样，又不能一下解决问题
<jiero> ？
<ofan> 以后搞p2p voice
<void1> 泛用的voip软件都只能支持pc，根本无法方便使用
<iamfbi> Decate:谢谢啦
<happyaron> voip可以不要服务器
<happyaron> 有一个公网ip就行啊。
<void1> happyaron: 打到电话上的voip
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 那没法
<void1> happyaron: 不说个人，很多小公司很依赖这个的
<void1> 个人根据情况，也有需要的，比如我...
<Decate> iamfbi: 没事，希望早点解决，
<barcastar> hello everyone, i'm here again!
<barcastar> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> barcastar: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<barcastar> 都要^_^
<barcastar> pocoyo: 都要^_^
<pocoyo> barcastar: 没有。
<barcastar> pocoyo: 是bot吗？
<pocoyo> barcastar: 废话 你说是么
<barcastar> pocoyo: 这么看不是
<barcastar> pocoyo: 那你是管理员？
<pocoyo> barcastar: 管理都带绿帽的。
<barcastar> pocoyo: 没见谁是绿帽子的
<lyper> 我想问一个问题，是关于长度单位的，有人知道“p”这个单位表示什么吗，我知道“pt”代表磅，而"p"代表什么呢
<ofan> px?
<ofan> lyper: 像素?
<lyper> 不是px
<lyper> 是p
<iamfbi> Pt好像是点吧
<jiero> 360P?
<iamfbi> 3P
<jiero> 也是。
<ofan> 难道..
<missing> lyper: 有没有这个单位
<lyper> 有这几个长度单位
<v_v> lyper: point ?
<v_v> lyper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pt#Units
<lyper> pt,p,mm,in,cm,mm,c
<ofan> lyper: 常用的就是像素
<lyper> 这些长度单位中文名称是什么呢
<iamfbi> 我以前做网页，最常用PT 和PX
<iamfbi> 一个是像素，一个是点
<lyper> 因为p和pt在单位列表里同时出现，显然他们是不同的，现在这两个单位我都搞混了
<iamfbi> 是什么类型的单位啊，重量还是长度还是什么
<v_v> haha
<jiero> picas
<jiero> 12px=1pica
<lyper> iamfbi: 那么线条宽度单位是磅吧，英文是pt吗
<jiero> 我是没留意简写-我通常直接用pica。
<lyper> iamfbi: 是长度单位
<lyper> jiero: 你是说p实际上代表的是pica
<jiero> lyper: 是的。
<iamfbi> google下吧，我只知道PT似乎是叫点来着
<jiero> ly
<jiero> lyper: 在scribus里有。一般是印刷业用的。
<lyper> iamfbi: 正因为google不到才这样的
<lyper> jiero: 我正在搞scribus汉化
<jiero> lyper: 正巧，我也是。
<iamfbi> 呵
<lyper> jiero: 不是吧，你用哪个版本呀
<lyper> jiero: 先前的版本我没有做完
<jiero> 我现在在scribus频道和christoph_s谈中文字体替换的事情。
<jiero> 输入 /j #scribus，也来吧。
<lyper> jiero: gtalk或者，QQ是多少，看来我们可以协做了
<jiero> lililjlj@gmail.com
<jiero> 既是Gtalk也是QQ。
<lyper> jiero: 我可能无法使用私聊，因为我用webirc上的
<jiero> lyper: 不需要私聊吧。
<lerosua> jiero: 你的邮箱让人看得眼花啊...
<barcastar> 今天什么话题？
<jiero> lerosua: 不是很简单吗。 li  lj
<barcastar> ofan: 是不是就没下线？
<jiero> lyper: 找不到你。。。
<ofan> barcastar: ?
<barcastar> 昨天就在这儿吧？
<ofan> barcastar: 跟我说?
<barcastar> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> barcastar: 咋了
<barcastar> ofan: 没啥，就是问问你是不是一直没下线？
<ofan> barcastar: - - 你要干嘛.. 掌握我的作息时间? 然后...
<lyper> jiero: 我一直在线呢
<ofan> barcastar: 有何预谋..
<barcastar> ofan: 没那意思，就是看看昵称被别人占用的几率大不大^_^，今天回来就见到你的名字我认识，貌似昨天聊过的人都不见了。
<barcastar> ofan: 听这话，你是女生吧，这么小心？
<ofan> barcastar: 哥纯爷们...
<barcastar> ofan: 那你这么紧张做什么？
<ofan> barcastar: 挂机而已,这也应该有挂着nick的
<ofan> barcastar: 我紧张麻?
<jiero> 好了，现在开始问：有人认识 乐于贡献 中文相关编程人员吗？
<roylez> iFvwm: 您居然上班了？
<roylez> palomino|working: 怕米
<barcastar> 我也问个问题：empathy里的广播功能谁用过？
<cfy> 怎么xiangfu不在。。。
<roylez> cfy: 为什么白色的pbt键帽那么贵...
<cfy> roylez: 稀有么？。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 你打油了？
<cfy> roylez: 我这里目前无鸭梨
<cfy> roylez: 听说ducky 1087很好拆。像空格这种键是不是好拆了再拔出来呢？
<roylez> cfy: 我是脑子想烧包，钱包在抵抗
<cfy> roylez: 向ee学习XD
<roylez> cfy: 我的键盘里面已经进了些头发，打算哪天下了键帽清洁下
<roylez> cfy: kbc论坛看到1087已经有pbt版本了，nnnnd
<cfy> roylez: 更新了？
<cfy> roylez: 买好了。维护也头疼。看来键盘一直是个问题。。。
<ofan> superblock里怎么存放grub的信息??
<roylez> cfy: 问题的核心在于有一颗熊熊燃烧的烧包之心
<cfy> roylez: ....，你要不要买买ben nanonote?
<cfy> ofan: superblock不是文件系统么？
<ofan> cfy: 是... 刚看一书说grub信息也可写到superblock里
<rokite> :)
<cfy> ofan: 哦。问主席XD
<ofan> 先google去~
<jiero> hedgewars 可以自己画地图了。
<jiero> ...不对，应该说是不必要导入inkscape绘制的地图了。
<cfy> 额。
<cfy> coreutils又要升级了。。。。广大emacsers的。注意了。。。
<rokite> ??
<cfy> 有一个版本的coreutils和emacs的tramp不配合。。。导致不能远程编辑。囧了
<happyaron> emacs是操作系统，竟然被coreutils，太xx了 xD
<cfy> 重启。尝试coreutils
<winxp> lessflh: hi
<cfy> 测试正常
<^k^> cfy, ....  12:39 
<cfy> ...
<wzlxx> emacs 的org-mode怎么写才能转成html的时候会换行啊？
<cfy> 我还郁闷_怎么转义呢？
<cfy> 貌似成了下标了。。。
<wzlxx> cfy: 你也在看org-mode？？
<M1sery> action
 * M1sery help
<wzlxx> cfy: 你知道怎么写才能在翻译过去的html中换行不知道？
<vicar> :'(
<vicar> 应该是进来了吧 ^_^
<wzlxx> vicar: 进来了～
<zprood> 哎，打击不出不在。
<cfy> wzlxx: 不知道。我的意思我也很头痛:)我用emacs的呀
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦，呵呵～那一起头疼吧，嘎嘎…
<cfy> wzlxx: XD
<silenceCHAO> 如何设置打开窗口距离左边距值啊？
<silenceCHAO> 还有设置最大化的时候也要距离左边有距离值
<pocoyo> wzlxx:后面加 \
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 后面加 \\
<vicar> ^_^，说得话题不明白
<flh> wzlxx: xfs远程，在xp putty上，X的程序是打不开啊
<flh> wzlxx: 我是ssh -X 方式的
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  13:39 
<flh> 我的问题太简单了。没有人注意？
<pocoyo> flh: 当然打不开。
<flh> pocoyo: 可是linux之间是可以的
<pocoyo> flh: 是啊。 XP 里面没有 X的程序？这么解释对不对？gtk?
<flh> pocoyo: 差不多吧，其实运行的是远程机上的opera,
<kilior> flh: http://184.82.2.112/wordpress/?p=15
<flh> kilior: 谢谢，我上去看看
<flh> kilior: 虽然我在xp 上，我不喜欢用xmanager
<flh> kilior: 可能xp的环境，不可以显示linux上的X程序吧
<kilior> 你可以用Xming作为X服务器。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 收到～
<flh> kilior: 我是想随时随地访问家里的linux电脑上的X程度，一般的电脑上xp
<kilior> 随身Linux，用U盘带一个CDLinux，就可以了。
<flh> kilior: 如果要安装其它工具，使用就不方便了
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 发现org-mode转成的html比我写的还好看呢～嘎嘎
<flh> kilior: 是的，你提供了方法
<kilior> 或者让Xp支持X程序。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 怎么写链接可以在新开的标签中打开？？？？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 找个好点儿的 css。
<cfy> pocoyo: 问你下。
<flh> kilior: 如果家里的电脑和资源。能在网吧，朋友家。全部随时使用，感觉更方便
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 哪个新标签？ 啥意思。
<cfy> pocoyo: 转成html,那个
<cfy> pocoyo: 转成html,那个_被当作下标表示咋办？
<kilior> 那么开远程桌面。
<pocoyo> cfy: \_
<kilior> Linux有远程桌面服务的。
<pocoyo> cfy: 转义 哈哈哈哈
<flh> kilior: 开了。是xfs
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。那有没有说我不要这种特殊效果的开关呢？
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 有 我不会。
<kilior> 用windows的远程桌面连接就可以了吧，这个我没有实验过，不明白怎么做，
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我在org里加上了一个链接，然后转成html，怎么才能在浏览器里以新标签的形式打开？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 有了这个再也不用写html了，哈哈～
<cfy> pocoyo:  o .
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我也不知道 怎么写那种链接。
<flh> kilior: 可能问题在：我是通过另一台电脑ssh进去的
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我都手动选标签页打开。。。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 呵呵～就是不想让它覆盖自己正看的页面，类似与target=_blank的效果吧，记不清了…
<kilior> 你看看有没有Xming portable
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我的google搜索出来的网页 也不是在新标签页里打开 怎么回来？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 只能返回了～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: ... 你的呢？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我的也是～记得以前不是这样的～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 是啊 我记得以前也不是这样啊。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 现在在推广那个及时搜索吧，不过我不喜欢那个～
<ofan> wzlxx: http://www.w3school.com.cn/tags/att_a_target.asp
<wzlxx> ofan: 我是说在org-mode里不会写～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我也不喜欢啊 还有个缩略图的 有啥用。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 哈哈～
<barcastar> 谁能给推荐个别都频道，聊其他话题的，我就只知道这一个频道……
<pocoyo> barcastar: #ppmm #jjww
<ofan> wzlxx: 自己改改不就是
<wzlxx> ofan: ～～～学东西要好好学～要寻找新的解决问题的路径，嘎嘎～
<barcastar> pocoyo: 是聊姑娘的？
<ofan> barcastar: #tjjtds
<ofan> wzlxx: 那不如直接看manual
<kilior> 里面有badgirl
<ofan> barcastar: #tjjtds
<barcastar> 我去试试
<kilior> #MLGB
 * wzlxx >>#tjjtds<<真狠啊～
<pansenj> 没人。。
<ofan> wzlxx: 天津交通堵塞.. 专属频道
<wzlxx> ofan: 干嘛？
<barcastar> #jjww我进去了就我自己
<ofan> wzlxx: 你误会了
<pansenj> 哈哈。。
 * wzlxx 迷茫中～
<pansenj> 大家都是搞什么工作的阿？？
 * wzlxx 睡会～
<vicar> skype也出问题，
 * happyaron 
<pocoyo> wzlxx: http://www.google.com/preferences?hl=en Results Window 勾上就可以标签页打开了。
<iamfbi> 有没有谁是用ubuntu1010版的？
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<iamfbi> 方便的话，截个字体设置图
<palomino|working> ?
<palomino|working> 我用的xfce
<iamfbi> 哦。。。
<iamfbi> 我要gnome默认的字体设置
<Kandu> happyaron: 桌面版和伺服器版的支持周期中，“支持”是什麼意思？
<Kandu> happyaron: 他們都是用同一個源，所以不會是軟體更新和修復吧
<barcastar> 我用的 就是1010
<barcastar> 我用的就是1010
<barcastar> 我还升级到最新版本了
<iamfbi> 方便的话截个字体设置的图我看看行不
<vicar> ubuntu下有没有支持IE内核的浏览器呢？因为办公OA不支持非IE内核的浏览器？
<iamfbi> 有，WINE
<vicar> wine我一直搞不定，我再试试
<iamfbi> 1010的字体默认是怎么设置的，有人能告诉下我吗
<barcastar> 字体设置的图？
<NoIE> 虚拟机+Windows 4.0+IE6.0.
<happyaron> Kandu: 在支持周期里Canonical保证安全更新
<iamfbi> 嗯
<Kandu> happyaron: 唔，既然是同源的，安全更細也一樣吧
<barcastar> 这个怎么截图？
<Kandu> happyaron: 那為何還有時間上不同呢？
<barcastar> 我用的是empathy
<happyaron> Kandu: LTS如果桌面过期而服务器没过期，那么他们保证服务器软件有更新，桌面软件不做承诺。
<iamfbi> 或者告诉我是怎么设置的也行啊
<NoIE> 截图，上传到网络相册中，贴出链接。
<Kandu> happyaron: 哦， thx
<barcastar> 你要哪个的设置，应用程序字体？文档字体？
<iamfbi> 全部
<barcastar> 你自己升级系统不就行了？
<iamfbi> 也就五行而己啊
<iamfbi> 我是刚降级回来了
<iamfbi> 发现1004的字体设置不一样了，所以想按回1010的设置
<barcastar> 降级？为什么？那你应该见过那个1010的字体了啊
<iamfbi> 见过，但是我现在不知道他是怎么设置的了，用的什么字体和大小
<barcastar> 哦
<iamfbi> 麻烦兄弟啦
<barcastar> 1010的字体是很好看的
<barcastar> 应用程序是ubuntu
<barcastar> 文档sans
<barcastar> 桌面ubuntu
<barcastar> 窗口标题ubuntu bold
<barcastar> 等宽字体monospace
<iamfbi> 谢谢，还有大小呢
<barcastar> 渲染是 次像素平滑
<iamfbi> 对啊，1010多了个ubuntu字体
<iamfbi> 那些就不用了，只看字体和大小就行了
<barcastar> 1004没有？
<iamfbi> 找了一下没找到应该没有
<iamfbi> 兄弟再把大小报一下吧
<barcastar> 字号按照刚刚的顺序：
<barcastar> 11
<iamfbi> 好
<barcastar> 10
<barcastar> 11
<barcastar> 11
<barcastar> 10
<iamfbi> 好类，thanks
<happyaron> ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<barcastar> 应该可以自己下载安装一个ubuntu字体吧？
<happyaron> 10.04有的。
<vicar> 10.10的标准配置啊
<nigojuju> exit
<iamfbi> 1010的标准配置挺好啊
<vicar> 下载wine好慢
<vicar> hello
<^k^> vicar, 好  14:41 
<pocoyo> te
<FrankLv> 我的root邮箱太占空间了，300M了，里面有件不重要  直接删除/var/spool/mail/root？
<pocoyo> FrankLv: 我觉着可以。
<vicar> 为何不用mail 然后删除呢？
<barcastar> 大家都说wine
<vicar> pocoyo：怎么才能把对话的名字显示在前面呢
<barcastar> 我就不知道wine是什么
<vicar> 葡萄酒
<pocoyo> vicar: 输入前几个字母 按 tab键。补全
<vicar> barcastar: 葡萄酒
<vicar> pocoyo: 会用了
<barcastar> vicar: 呃……
<barcastar> 我说都是在ubuntu里
<v_v> 中国历史 美国历史看下来 一个精彩， 一个让人新潮澎湃。 中国历史过于沉重，尤其是近现代史。 美国人自开始就充满了民主，自由。
<noahbentusi> 中国人 多灾多难
<v_v> 历史书称清末的思想家为 先进的中国人，他们真是当之无愧阿
<vicar> v_v: 以后的历史会称我们为超先进的中国人的
<v_v> 他们当时的思想就是与今天的中国人相比都是先进的，
<pansenj> 你在看什么？？
<v_v> p阿， 他们那时候的思想到今天都是先进的，说明了什么？
<v_v> 说明中国人这近百年来的思想就没有什么进步，愚民政策的成功
<vicar> 中国教育的成功
<noahbentusi> 主要是 近六十年来...
<v_v> noahbentusi: 何止六十年
<noahbentusi> 民国相比还是 挺好的.
<v_v> 自从遵义会议老毛上台以后， 我党就是深藏不露。 老毛真乃神人
<noahbentusi> 我党是要么不出手, 要么下死手.
<vicar> 茶馆里贴的什么，知道不。嘘
<noahbentusi> 唉.
<noahbentusi> 平安无事喽~~~
<v_v> 最让我敬佩的就是孙文，民国成立后，辞退总统职务。 虽说现在我党的评论都是说被迫， 但我更倾向于浪漫主义，比如效仿华盛顿的隐退。 我党当以小人之心度之
<v_v> pansenj: 抱歉， 没看到你的问题。我网页上随便浏览
<v_v> pansenj: 一时兴起， 浏览一下历史
<void1> skype总算好了
<pansenj> 好吧。。
<noahbentusi> 孙文啊..... 党政的 兆端就是起于 他.
<vicar> void1: 我的skype能登录了，但是消息收不到
<NoIE> 我的skype正常。
<v_v> 我党种种丑事。。 从北伐期间，到八年抗战。 老毛就沿袭的就是千年来的传统手法。唉， 这古代强盛也是有道理的阿
<vicar> NoIE:发消息，对方能收到？我一个局域网现在的消息还没有过来
<void1> vicar: 电话可以打了
<NoIE> vicar: 我这里可以语音聊天。
<vicar> 晕，看他的维护说是语音可能维护慢，谁知道。我们公司用skype做为聊天工具，但是没有语音。
<happyaron> 我的skype登录不上，或者登录上了很快又掉线。
<tenzu> happyaron: hasee.wu发帖了,节点神马的出了问题
<pocoyo> happyaron:  超级节点。
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<v_v> skype 的架构也真是有问题
<v_v> 我几乎24小时没睡觉了， 我现在在考虑等到吃了晚饭再睡觉还是现在就睡觉
<v_v> 我发现我很变态，睡觉少的时候， 反而精神好
<pocoyo> v_v: 做梦的时候再吃吧。
<v_v> pocoyo: 嘿嘿， 会流口水的哦。。。
<v_v> pocoyo: 枕头会脏的。
<pocoyo> v_v: 我从来都不睡觉。
<v_v> pocoyo: 因为你从来没醒过来嘛
<nsdy> Faenza Game 图标集预览大名鼎鼎的图标集 Faenza 终于开始整理制作 Linux 下的游戏图标了。 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/faenza-game-icons-preview/
<vicar> wine 安装好了。怎么才能用IE6 或者IE8呢
<NoIE> ie4linux
<vicar> apt-get ?
<NoIE> 不是，需要到网站上下载。
<vicar> 好像看到论坛上的帖子了
<microcai> tex !!!!!
<v_v> 我居然找搞一个喜欢的女声。。 真不容易
<NoIE> 女声？音初未来？
<v_v> NoIE: 不不 ，中国人， 金莎
<v_v> NoIE: 我的菜。。
<v_v> NoIE: 音初未来 是日本的？
<v_v> 我对日本文化了解太少， 理解就更不用提了，日本歌听的不大懂，没多少感觉
<NoIE> v_v: 语音合成工具
<lerosua> 不是初音未来吗
<NoIE> lerosua: 笔误。
<v_v> NoIE: 传说中的甩葱歌么？
<NoIE> 恩。
<NoIE> 你说的，女声。
<v_v> 的确很赞。。。
<v_v> -__-
<vicar> IEs4Linux 2 is developed to be used with recent Wine versions (0.9.x). It seems that you are using an old version. It's recommended that you update your wine to the latest version
<vicar> 我已经是从源里安装了
<vicar> 哈哈，奇怪怎么才是1.2.2
<iamfbi> tubuntu 不能记住密码了咋办
<iamfbi> wifi 的记不住，邮件的也记不住，每次都要输入
<iFvwm> 密钥环没启动
<v_v> 反////动 网站又报道说 女工 和p叔 pk了， 真暴力
<flh> 大家好，请教如何给.bash_history换一个名？
<v_v> 这回千人 不只是 散步了
<flh> v_v: 请教如何给.bash_history换一个名？
<v_v> flh: -_-
<iamfbi> 启动应用程序里没有密钥环，有什么命令去启动他？
<blueghost> 昨晚 买了一个 猫. 没 带回家, 就想看看, 给跑了. 今天 又在 同一个地方 买了 和那只猫 一起长大 的 另一只猫
<flh> v_v: 在哪里设置啊？
<v_v> flh: man bash , 搜 HISTFILE
<lainme> vicar: ie4linux，那个停止开发了
<v_v> loli con
<damhyojung> 佛祖保佑那只猫啊
<vicar> blueghost: 猫很吓人，不觉得吗
<blueghost> 把 丢掉 的那只猫 给 引出来了. 本来想 买一只的, 现在 一只 变两只
<blueghost> damhyojung:) 新买的  猫 引 它出来了, 又弄回来了
<vicar> lainme：停止开发了也不要紧，应该能用的
<lainme> vicar: wine的很多东西改了，可以用winetricks装，不过打开新窗口不能用
<blueghost> damhyojung:) 原来 只想 买 一只的, 抓回来了, 一只 变两只. 给孩子买东西, 花费真大
<blueghost> vicar:) 四月大 的
<vicar> lainme: 好的 等我了解下winstricks.
<ofan> blueghost: 多钱一只?
<vicar> blueghost: 或许和我属性有关，我害怕猫。^_^
<blueghost> 只为了 抓回 原来 的猫 而 再买 一只, 是不是很傻
<isgoungpo> hi
<blueghost> ofan:) 不是 很便宜
<ofan> vicar: 猫都怕..
<^k^> isgoungpo, 好  15:30 
<Kandu> vicar: 還有個 winegame ，專門用來裝遊戲的
<ofan> blueghost: 多钱? 什么品种的
<blueghost> ofan:) 没什么 品种. 看起来 象 广东猫.
<vicar> ofan: 动物的眼睛都让我害怕。他们太纯了。
<vicar> 偶太邪恶了。:-)
<blueghost> vicar:) 你又不是很邪恶吧
<ofan> blueghost: 奥..
<ofan> vicar: 多烧烧香  没事去教堂转转...
<blueghost> ofan:) 应该不是 什么 名贵 品种
<v_v> vicar: 你yy呢， 你找只恶狗来对视一下， 纯不纯？
<ofan> blueghost: 我就想了解一下  也想样只猫
<blueghost> ofan:) 只是 觉得 这样 有点 傻. 只为 了 引出 那个跑掉的猫 而 新买 一只 同一窝 的猫
<blueghost> ofan:) 如果真是 普通 的 广东猫, 在乡下 墟市 买, 十几块吧
<vicar> 还晕了 加了wine的源安装的时候直接sudo apt-get install wine ,结果装的1.2.2
<ofan> blueghost: 真便宜..
<blueghost> ofan:) 但是 就让 它 跑 掉 做流浪猫, 好像 又 太 不 负责任了
<lainme> vicar: 搜索一下，可能有版本号
<ofan> blueghost: 估计都是被抓来卖的
<blueghost> ofan:) 我这 楼下 就很多 这种 猫, 流浪的.
<vicar> 恩 1.3.9 正在安装
<vicar> 休息时间 休息一下
<blueghost> ofan:) 你说 农村 墟市 的吗
<ofan> blueghost: 啥?
<blueghost> ofan:) 我 买的 是 从小养大 到 4个月 的. 可能 它们 母猫 是 抓来的吧.
<blueghost> ofan:) 那两只小猫, 至少 是 二代 的了.
<microcai> lkml.org 被和谐了？！！！！1
 * microcai lkml.org 被和谐了？！！！！1
 * microcai lkml.org 被和谐了？！！！！1
<v_v> -_-
<flh> v_v: 谢谢，就是没有看懂。哈哈
<blueghost> ofan:) 广东猫 这里 很 普遍的. 并且 我们 这里 猫 不 被看作 是 宠物
<microcai> v_v: 访问不了
 * microcai lkml.org 被和谐了！！！！
<v_v> 大惊小怪个啥阿，那天你告诉我哪个网站被放开了， 才值得惊诧
<ofan> blueghost: 那看作啥
<blueghost> ofan:) 要不 买来 抓老鼠, 要不 吃 的
<v_v> flh: 设置一下HISFILE 变量就行
<v_v> flh: HISTFILE
<ofan> blueghost: 广东人吃河豚不?
<blueghost> ofan:) 几乎 全 茂名市 的宠物 店 才 找到 一间 卖 猫的. 都是 狗
<v_v> flh: 你就在.bashrc 里面加上一条 HISTFILE=/xxx/xxx就成
<blueghost> ofan:) 好像 只有我 才 买 猫当宠物养
<blueghost> ofan:) 不过 我这 吃狗 多. 没见过 吃猫的. 大多 养猫 为了 抓老鼠. 我这 猫太 多了. 如果 不 怕 病毒 和 咬人, 在 我 楼下 就可以抓到很多 流浪猫
<blueghost> ofan:) 貌似 广州 的吃猫 盛行
<blueghost> ofan:) 一分钱 都不用出.
<vicar> 猫的叫声很让人害怕
<blueghost> vicar:) 看 时候, 发情 的时候 才叫的可怕.
<blueghost> vicar:) 一到 发情 时, 楼下 的野猫 群情汹涌
<vicar> blueghost: 当然是那个时候，而且总是在晚上，这边看着鬼片，那边听着猫叫。怕怕
<ofan> vicar: -  -
<vicar> 尤其看咒怨 都是小孩
<blueghost> vicar:) 呵呵. 我这里 的 野猫 似乎 与季节有关, 每年 到 那时候 就 一起叫. 反倒 平时 很少 叫
<vicar> 发情期就那么几个月吧
<blueghost> vicar:) 有 时候 象 小孩子 尖声 哭喊 的声音. 就是 那种被老妈 没命的打 的时候 的那种 斯声裂肺 的叫声. 最初 野猫开始多的时候, 还以为是谁家 虐待小孩呢
<palomino|working> lol , blueghost
<oinil> 话说为啥猫会在冬天发情阿？
<palomino|working> 闹猫 , blueghost
<blueghost> 不过 我喜欢 猫. 狗太 粘人 了
<blueghost> oinil:) 不知道, 象 gebjgd 那样 找老婆 取暖吧
<oinil> blueghost: .....
<palomino|working> 彻夜哀嚎
<palomino|working> 我家1号猫，每年1次，1次半年 ~_~
 * blueghost 小声地说, 别 告诉 gebjgd
<v_v> >_<
<blueghost> ....
<oinil> 还是人的发情周期比较短。
<gebjgd> oinil<< 因为 blueghost 他儿子是别人的种
<palomino|working> 人是随时随地都可以进入状态。。 , oinil
<gebjgd> oinil<< 比较羡慕野猫
 * v_v 
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你在啊
<oinil> 你们......
<oinil> lol
<gebjgd> oinil<< blueghost 的老婆给他带了终身的绿帽子
<gebjgd> oinil<< 生了娃就跑了
<oinil> gebjgd: 这....
<blueghost> 俗话说的没错, 白天 别说 人, 晚上 别说 鬼
<gebjgd> oinil<< 别告诉 blueghost 阿
<blueghost> 呵呵
<gebjgd> oinil<< 他就把这个丑事告诉我了
<gebjgd> oinil<< 别人都不知道呢
<blueghost> ....
<v_v> gebjgd 总是很给力
<gebjgd> v_v<< 谢谢 谢谢
<ofan> 现在都知道了..
<blueghost> :)
<gebjgd> 哎哟喂，原来这里是广播阿
<gebjgd> 哎呀妈呀。完蛋了
<gebjgd> 这咋让我向 blueghost 交待 捏
<blueghost> 不说了, 我去逗猫了
<palomino|working> :o , blueghost
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 猫 白天 睡觉, 晚上出来
<palomino|working> 我家那个白天睡觉，晚上也睡觉 , blueghost
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 那 小两口 现在 正睡着.
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 双猫阿
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 刚买的, 还不知道呢.
<oinil_> 双猫......
<Linux> 啊哈。总算用到irc了/真高兴。大家好！
<oinil_> Linux: 赞id
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 我不是 说了吗, 昨晚 刚买了 一只猫, 因为好奇, 还没到家 就打开 袋子看. 被他 跑了. 今天 买了 另一个 一起养的 猫, 来引 昨晚 跑 的猫.
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 所以 现在 是两个了
<oinil_> blueghost: 已经引来了？
<vicar> 能引来吗？
<blueghost> oinil:) 引来了. 非常 凑效, 后来 的猫一到 附近, 跑掉的猫 就 出来了. 一看 就是一起长大的. 青梅竹马
<v_v> blueghost: 我靠， 人家那是亲兄妹。。
<vicar> 动物也不能近亲结婚？
<v_v> vicar: 兄妹结婚了也是兄妹阿
<Linux> my god！原来irc聊得也是家常事阿
<v_v> -_-
<blueghost> oinil:) 就是 感觉 我这样 是不是 很傻. 花了钱, 但如果 不管 , 任由它跑了, 楼下就又多一个流浪猫了. 感觉太不负责了
<vicar> 话说：猫因该不是一夫一妻
<v_v> 这个 ‘也’ 字， 真乃传神之笔
<vicar> Linux: 你可以问问题哦
<oinil> vicar: 为啥？
<oinil> vicar: 感觉狗比较乱阿
<Linux> ^_^。没来之前我还以为irc是黑客用的工具哦
<blueghost> v_v:) 应该 不是 一窝的, 老板 说 那两猫 不是 同一时间 生的. 但相差不大. 应该不是同一母亲
<oinil> 猫应该忠诚一点
<v_v> blueghost: lol 我就是个玩笑
<palomino|working> 。。。。。 , blueghost
<palomino|working> 猫科动物可以近亲繁殖...
<blueghost> v_v:) 猫 不知道 多久 可以 怀 第二胎.
<flh> v_v: 好了，谢谢
<oinil> palomino|working: 人也可以，只不过会有缺陷出现
<palomino|working> 以前看过一个讲狮子的纪录片，那一群100多只狮子都是两个狮子的后代
<v_v> blueghost: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E7%8C%AB
<v_v> flh: 您辛苦了
<palomino|working> 不过繁殖好多代以后也开始退化了
<flh> v_v: 刚才窗口死了半天，生启irssi才能用
<oinil> palomino|working: 说不定那些狮子后来就被淘汰了
<blueghost> v_v:) 但不一定 他们 父亲 就不是 同一个. 如果 按 猪 的逻辑, 一头种猪 和 几个 母猪交配 也是有可能的
<vicar> Linux: 据介绍。这个确实是黑客工具，不过现在平民化了。或者是加的频道不对。^_^
<palomino|working> 恩。。没有新的基因早晚得淘汰了
<v_v> flh: 你这样喜欢玩的， 就用screen
<flh> v_v:就当玩了
<blueghost> v_v:) 增加 产量
<v_v> Linux: 你不知道吗？ 电脑也是黑客工具哦
<flh> v_v:是用screen 的，可是自动启动到urxvt,没有改
<Linux> 哈哈  那各位师兄师姐们都在用linux阿
<v_v> Linux: 手机也可以是， 甚至针也是阿， 据说以前有人用针在塑料盘片上打孔， 刻出win95的唉
<blueghost> oinil:) 你 说 猫的 忠诚 是对人, 还是 对 配偶
<Linux> 针？哈哈  这个笑话我已经看过。有那么好的记忆么？
<v_v> 猫忠诚么？
<v_v> Linux: 记忆？ 那是 计算
<v_v> 俗话说， 猫恋屋， 狗恋人
<Linux> 手工用针刻录？
<v_v> Linux: 新鲜吧
<blueghost> oinil:) 如果 对人 的话, 猫 重来就没被 驯服过. 猫和人在一起, 可以说是 契约关系, 或者说互相利用.
<Linux> 这个怎么能控制？
<palomino|working> 猫把人看作下仆 :)
<ofan> Linux: 这nick是你的?
<v_v> 一般貓被認為不會忠於人類，但實際上大多數貓會認人，而且會對不同的人有不同的態度，只是貓可能把人當成僕人
<blueghost> oinil:) 如果 一个猫 在一个 地方被人养, 它会知道 哪里 不愁吃的. 所以 一般 都会回来
<Linux> nick？我？伤口？
<blueghost> v_v:) 因为 他 认 那个人 是因为 那个人 会给他吃.  但 没有 象 狗对人的 那种忠诚
<ofan> 狗比较傻而已
<erasin> OooO
<flh> v_v:如果ssh -Y ip 进入后能打开xterm  那么远程X连接应当成功了吧？
<HELLo_o> kubuntu很漂亮的那。。哈哈
<blueghost> v_v:) 猫 是最容易 恢复野性的. 而且 它 的野性, 也不是 单纯为了 吃, 因为 主人已经 提供食物, 所以不需要 为吃的 而去 捕捉 猎物.
<v_v> flh: 看起来是这样
<flh> v_v:动物自然有它的本性啊。。。
<v_v> blueghost: 不懂。
<blueghost> v_v:) 那 老板 说 那两猫 很会 抓老鼠, 但 重来不吃的. 总 玩死
<v_v> 没养过
<police> yeah~
<v_v> blueghost: 这个是对的， 肯定会玩死
<v_v> 也会吃，
<v_v> 看你平时怎么喂
<gebjgd> 家里4只猫的路过
<v_v> 有的猫， 不愁吃喝的也会吃耗子
<gebjgd> 还有2只狗
<v_v>  gebjgd 兽王
<gebjgd> 还有2只乌龟
<blueghost> flh:) 如果 是家猫 的话, 抓猎物 已然 不成为 它谋生的手段. 就单纯 野性使然
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 难怪心理变态
<Linux> 很奇怪为什么喜欢谈论狗狗猫猫的？？？？？？？
<gebjgd> iFvwm<< 多谢夸奖
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我家有两只狗, 两只狗是母子. 两个猫, 刚买的
<iFvwm> 天天与这么多动物为伍。人才
<Linux> 只能说他们很有爱心
<policeman> ls
<iFvwm> ofan: 想干吗
<iFvwm> 想出头了？
<blueghost> 看一外国的纪录片, 国外的猫都是自由进出的, 可以让它出去. 其实 他们每天 都会 出去鬼混, 一到早上 就回到主人家 等 主人给食物
<policeman> ofan is policeman...
<iFvwm> 会被枪打的。
<policeman> 不惧..
<blueghost> 每天晚上 都会 出去 鬼混, 残杀 动物. 白天回到 主人家
<vicar> 有没有对邮件里面的SPF熟悉的？
<iFvwm> happyaron: 来打出头鸟
<policeman> iFvwm: - -
<iFvwm> 。怎么+b去了。不记得命令
<v_v> -_-
<v_v> sss
<v_v> sss
<v_v> smilence
<policeman> iFvwm: 至于麻.
<policeman> 大家要和谐..
<iFvwm> 练习下
<vicar> 最近有的同事会被退信，提示的550 MI：SPF
<v_v> policeman: 真p叔？
<policeman> v_v: 谁你p叔
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你家的猫 都让它 进出自由的吗? 是说到外边. 没养过猫, 知道的 都是从 电视中看的
<policeman> 注册个nick而已.. 不用这么紧张
<vicar> 警察叔叔
<blueghost> 喜欢 猫的独立 自主. 野性. 也许 只是我的一厢情愿 吧
<Linux> 埃  。。。。 真如传闻。这个频道爱瞎扯
<blueghost> 怎么走了
 * spiderman 哼哼
<blueghost> Linux:) 有问题 就问 问题. 没问题 又没事 就 聊啊
<policeman> spiderman: 逮你哦~
<roylez> iFvwm: 有帽子了？
 * spiderman superman
<Linux> 噢   我明白了  那我问了
<policeman> 嘎嘎
<policeman> 不是你的nick就别冒充麻..
<iFvwm> 嘛。你要？ roylez
<Guest69183> -_-
<Linux> 我fedora 14无法识别声卡。alsa不顶用（最新的）
<blueghost> Linux:) fedora??? 有 fedora 频道的啊, 中文的也有
<Linux> 哦？我看ubuntu人气高，就进来了
<blueghost> 比这里的人还多
<blueghost> #fedora-zh
<Linux> fedora频道为？？
<Linux> 哦 谢谢
<blueghost> 不好意思, ubuntu 的人多点
<policeman> blueghost: 才29...
<blueghost> 呵呵
<vicar> 哪里还能看到频道人多不多？
<blueghost> vicar:)  /list
<Linux> 现在30人；了
<vicar> 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令 16:18	
<vicar> empathy
<blueghost> vicar:) 那是垃圾
<blueghost> vicar:) 如果 用 irc 的话. 其它的不清楚
<vicar> 那为何还默认呢
<blueghost> vicar:) empathy 上 irc 很不爽.
<vicar> 你们用的是？
<blueghost> vicar:) 也许 其它的 im 好吧.
<vicar> 还有那个硅博什么的 ，也不会用
<Linux> 貌似大家都在用命令行irc？》
<palomino|working> 没,xchat
<blueghost> Linux:) 我的是 xchat, 本人懒
<Linux> blueghost: 好哇你。居然混两个irc
<blueghost> 怎么混两个 irc ??? 两 房间吗
<Linux> blueghost: 噢。我第一次用irc，还不是很明白
<blueghost> 这里 chanel 说是房间还是频道
<blueghost> Linux:) 没事
<Linux> blueghost: 应该是频道吧。刚恶补了一下
<blueghost> 那里的人 确实 挺不活跃的.
<policeman> 都僵尸..
 * blueghost <--- 有谁 象这家伙 这样贫的
<Linux> blueghost: 没什么。我想应该找个感兴趣的话题吧
<Linux> blueghost: 哈哈。你很开朗
<blueghost> Linux:) 我只想到 有兴趣的话题 是 "猫" 因刚买了两只猫
<Linux> blueghost: 猫？^_^。小时候我家一群猫喜欢跟我睡。我不小心压死了个小猫。我哭了半天。注意：是真正的猫阿
<blueghost> 不聊了, 快 到 接孩子 了. 不知道 他看到有两只 猫 会有什么 感受. 真想知道
<blueghost> Linux:) :)
<Linux> blueghost: 恩好
<policeman> 会不会吓哭了...
<blueghost> policeman:) ??
<Linux> 我只是心痛又愧疚
<palomino|working> 肯定乐坏了 , blueghost
<woniu> 各位，ibus怎么输入特殊符号啊？
<blueghost> Linux:) 只能 说明 你睡的 太沉了
<palomino|working> 以前按i之后能输入 , woniu
<palomino|working> 现在不知道了 , woniu
<Linux> blueghost: 就是，这群小猫的妈妈也喜欢跟我睡。
<woniu> 可是好像不像网上说的那样输入ifuhao然后就会出来
<Linux> 好了。谈点技术上的吧
<Linux> wireshark。大家都在用吧？
<policeman> Linux: 用过
<woniu> 难道还有版本要求？我现在用的是1.3.7
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> Linux:) 我以前和狗睡
<Linux> policeman: 这个语法跟tcpdumo不太一样。不习惯，请问我想嗅探192.168.19.0/24 的53
<blueghost> 狗到我妈那了
<Linux> policeman: 这个语法跟tcpdumo不太一样。不习惯，请问我想嗅探192.168.19.0/24 的53端口的规则怎么写
<policeman> Linux: display用的语法和tcpdump不一样,capture filter用的一样
<cfy> Kandu: 动画版的黑客帝国是一个个小故事阿
<erasin> bluefish
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<farewellmyfriend> 什么字体比幼圆粗一点,又像幼圆那样清晰?
<Linux> policeman: ip.addr == 192.168.19.0 and tcp.dstport == 53   这个语法行不行？
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥有人给我发邮件，我马上回，那人却不回呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 那人不會郵件客戶端唄
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。这样子。
<Kandu> cfy: 或者沒裝郵件提醒工具吧。你要是發我 163 郵箱，我也不會馬上回：因為只裝了 gmail 提醒工具
<erasin> 我的是在pidgin上提醒的
<Kandu> cfy: 逃獄三王 下載了沒？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<cfy> Kandu: 还在看 动画的黑客帝国。
<erasin> 如果安装个Gmail提醒，加上gmail接收163就可以了
<policeman> Linux: ip.address==192.168.19.0/24 and tcp.dstport==53
<cfy> Kandu: 没找到115上的逃狱三王
<Linux> irc用的是tcp协议？
<Linux> policeman: ip.address==192.168.19.0/24 and tcp.dstport==53   这个语法错误
<happyaron> cfy: 115上有Air Crash Investigation么？
<Linux> policeman: 背景是红色的
<policeman> Linux: ip.addr==192.168.19.0/24 and tcp.dstport==53
<erasin> 我这有Everbox的邀请码哪位要阿
<Linux> policeman: 我用的是1.4.2
<cfy> happyaron: http://u.115.com/file/f5b4ec90ed ?
<policeman> Linux: ip.addr==192.168.19.0/24 and tcp.dstport==53
<policeman> erasin: 我要
<Linux> policeman: ip.addr==192.168.19.0/24 and tcp.dstport==53 这个语法正确。但是无法嗅探
<policeman> Linux: 53是dns的端口?
<Linux> policeman: yes
<policeman> Linux: 可能是udp的
<happyaron> cfy: 对，有全系列的么？
<blueghost> 黄油猫悖论 这个好玩
<policeman> Linux: ip.addr==192.168.19.0/24 and udp.dstport==53
<Linux> policeman: 恩是 udp的，但也无法嗅探
<cfy> happyaron: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/b4278a5abe23482fb4da4cfa.html ?
<cfy> happyaron: http://www.xinkb.org/home/space-34239-do-blog-id-18422.html
<cfy> http://www.comgeo.net/archives/4499
<policeman> i
<policeman> Linux: 这个我只能看到自己的
<blueghost> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E9%BB%84%E6%B2%B9%E7%8C%AB%E6%82%96%E8%AE%BA
<happyaron> cfy: 多谢！
<cfy> happyaron: 做广告：可以用我的批量下XD
<Linux> policeman: 可以嗅探了。反应好慢哦
<Linux> policeman: 汗。只能看到自己的
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<blueghost> 大家应该看看 黄油猫 这个.  很好玩
<blueghost> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E9%BB%84%E6%B2%B9%E7%8C%AB%E6%82%96%E8%AE%BA
<roylez> iFvwm: 我请了一周假
<Linux> policeman: 算了。我还的找找这方面的资料
<v_v> 又它娘的要下雪饿了
<erasin> http://account.everbox.com/invite/zQYTc2fJrx4yVwk86x12hDUno2rGPOeAMK6aVQbK
<erasin> http://account.everbox.com/invite/jVcNM4vNN8ev8Pvp7kXGrpIZ0XcqLSFFTfZihNNE 
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 收到了，天呢，这一觉睡的我差点起不来～
<iFvwm> roylez: 干嘛呢
<v_v> 哎 老了。 在过不久又老一岁啊
<happyaron> 牙韩翔 : 当初是你要求导，求导就求导，现在又要用公式，把它积回去，积分不是你想积，想积就能积，让我崩溃让我流泪让我挂了科.
<Warm_HUG> 还以为出了中文nick @_@
<v_v> 求导， 积回去， 还有点印象。。
<v_v> 太模糊了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 生蛋快乐
<pangyu> gebjgd: 放假了也
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 一直在放假
<pangyu> gebjgd: -_-b
<blueghost> 公猫 在舔 母猫, 好 温馨 啊
<wzlxx> vi 可以使用vim配置不？或者说vi的配置文件是哪个？
<pangyu> gebjgd: webqq2。0 怎么管理聊天记录的？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 有么有聊天记录？
<noahbentusi> 没有...
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> ls
<noahbentusi> 能聊天就不错. 还要聊天记录. 要啥自行车啊.
<pangyu> noahbentusi: 没有更好，不是担心隐私么。。。
<happyaron> pangyu: 在服务器上
<pangyu> happyaron: 可以下载下来的吧？
<noahbentusi> prism + webqq 2.0 挺不错的
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 有
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 群的记录在服务器上
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 和普通用户也有记录
<gebjgd> noahbentusi<< chrome更好用
<pangyu> gebjgd: 哦，eva越来越不给力了，群里面人的昵称都看不到，只有数字
<noahbentusi> chrome 出linux版了?
<noahbentusi> 呃, 我out了....
<happyaron> pangyu: 不知道。
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 早就不用eva了
<gebjgd> noahbentusi<< chrome的linux都好久了
<pangyu> gebjgd: gmail那个支持视频的玩过没？
<gebjgd> pangyu<< pidgin就可以了
<gebjgd> pangyu<< gtalk自带视频
<noahbentusi> 下载ing
<pangyu> gebjgd: 真的？pidgin可以gmail视频？
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 从2.6.x就开始了
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 现在是2.7.7
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 错了，是2.7.8
<noahbentusi> 我的ibus输入法 框 没有了. 怎么把它找回来?
<noahbentusi> 就是 一个bar, 上面有 可以切换 全角半解 按钮的.
<pangyu> gebjgd: nb了，gmail为什么没人用捏
<pangyu> gebjgd: 有没有人推广一下？
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 我这里很多人在用阿
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 你out了
<wzlxx> org-mode真是个好东西…
<pangyu> gebjgd: 确实out了
<noahbentusi> 到底是gmail还是gtalk?
<pangyu> gebjgd: gmail可以跨平台视频聊天么？跟win
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 。。。。
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你不要藐视我，我随便问问的。。。
<gebjgd> pangyu<< msn可以跨平台视频聊天么？ 跟win
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不行啊
<gebjgd> pangyu<< meebo几年前就可以了
<pangyu> gebjgd: ^_^
<pangyu> gebjgd: 在线的
<gebjgd> pangyu<< www.meebo.com
<gebjgd> pangyu<< amsn
<gebjgd> pangyu<< msn的可以视频的客户端多了去了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 能视频，不能语音
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 可以视频可以语音
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不可以语音的吧
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 最近没用
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 不知道
<pangyu> gebjgd: linux桌面越来越强大了怎么办
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 。。。。。。。
<pangyu> gebjgd: 昨天那个没有控件的问题我解决了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 最后安装了一个xfce桌面，nnd
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 恭喜
<noahbentusi> 心理斗争, 明天 要不要翘班.
<jiero> 逃跑。
<cfy> happyaron: 这个好看么？
<jiero> 》。》
<cfy> happyaron: http://u.115.com/file/f2cddaafec
<wzlxx> pocoyo: latex编辑的文件可以在win上打印不？
<cfy> happyaron: 这个 http://www.comgeo.net/archives/4499
<Warm_HUG> http://hxyl.net/2010/12/22/xiao-fu-ge/ 脚底抹油了啊
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< tex?
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 输出的文件是pdf
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 你说能不能打印
<happyaron> cfy: 不明白啥意思
<happyaron> cfy: 空中浩劫挺好看的
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？那我先下载那个下来看下。115现在速度慢了。。。以前都满速的。。。
<jiero> SuperTuxKart 2
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.comgeo.net/archives/4499
 * cfy 上晚自修去。。。
 * sikao_lfs1    ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzz
 * archl 正在考虑是搞Hedgewars还是搞Scribus
<Kandu> cfy: 多謝推薦
<Kandu> cfy: 居然有人用 kandu 在 115 上註冊了 T.T
<pangyu> skype又登录不上了
<archl> 用 Desura 取代 STEAM
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我装了个gtalk的插件
<pangyu> gebjgd: 就能在googlemail里视频了么？
<gebjgd> pangyu<< 我用的是pidgin
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 那就好～以后写论文就用那个了，我现在只有写【抄】个毛论文还得重起机子～
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 重启什么机子？
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 写论文就应该用tex
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 用word…
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 呵呵，以后我得学学TEX
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 用什么word，几年前我就开始用oooo写了
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 后来用的tex
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 怕不兼容，万一被别人给我打印了不一样我不就死定了～
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 有TEX教程没？
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 别人不给你打印？
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< tex输出是pdf
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 有什么不能打印的？
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 我说的OOOO
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< oooo输出pdf
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 拿pdf去打印阿
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 没有这样想过～我只是在平时看doc的时候输出pdf然后再看，ooo那个速度我不…
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< ooo速度挺快阿
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 打开大文件的时候很慢…
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 没觉得
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 我这里很快
<wzlxx> 呵呵～
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  18:42 
<archl> Savage XR会在圣诞节发布 1.0版本。
<flh> 太静了
<flh> 太静了
<flh> 太静了
<policeman>  /layout apply
<flh> policeman: 晚上这么静啊？
<policeman> flh: 都忙
<makao007> 我刚才在 ubuntu software center  中删除了一些软件,现在无法加载fat32格式的分区,怎么办?
<makao007> Error mounting: mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat
<lainme> makao007: 删了什么
<makao007> 有一个是system-config-print-grome
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似mldonkey竟然可以抢过迅雷的速度？
<Colin-shzsc> 或者是因为我自私地只给自己设置了端口映射？
<lainme> makao007: 其他的，和文件系统相关的？你找找有没有
<zprood> Colin-shzsc, 你的速度多少？
<makao007> 还有一个ubuntu-desktop
<Colin-shzsc> 两兆的网，不限速的情况下即便人家开着迅雷下东西，还是可以上两百
<Colin-shzsc> 两兆的理论速度应该是250吧
<zprood> Colin-shzsc, 8错。资源好的话可以全速
<flh> Colin-shzsc: wget 抢不到速度啊
<lainme> makao007: 删这个干吗...可能附带删了不少东西，查下历史记录
<Colin-shzsc> flh: mldonkey是电驴的客户端
<flh> Colin-shzsc: 不明白，我一开pps wget就慢得不敢下了
<Colin-shzsc> 人家wget是单线程http/ftp，当然对抢速度不再行
<makao007> sorry,我弄错了.我不能加载vfat不是因为删除了某些软件,而是因为我用了一个新内核,那个内核没有vfat模块.
<rothsdad> 魅族的m9貌似不错呵
<dotcraft> nick Dotcraft
<flh> makao007: 不可能吧。是一些lib文件吧
<flh> makao007: 拷贝的内核是少依赖的
<gebjgd> rothsdad<< 如何不错了？
<rothsdad> gebjgd: android os, 超耐划屏幕，高分辨，便宜
<wowoto> pocoyo: hi
<gebjgd> rothsdad<< 配置不错。正在看
<zprood> 围观
<rothsdad> 关键是想入手android
<gebjgd> rothsdad<< 1G的cpu 512的内存
<gebjgd> rothsdad<< 不错
<rothsdad> gebjgd: 必iphone的cpu好点
<policeman> rothsdad: 分辨率多少
<gebjgd> rothsdad<< iphone太贵了。不值得
<rothsdad> policeman: 将近半个电脑屏幕
<rothsdad> gebjgd: 恩
<policeman> rothsdad: - -
<rothsdad> policeman: 超级细腻
<rothsdad> 不过就怕m9有什么硬伤
<policeman> rothsdad: 无语 ...
<gebjgd> rothsdad<< 不过还是考虑archos了
<gebjgd> rothsdad<< 有手机了。手机是手机。掌机是掌机
<rothsdad> gebjgd: hehe
<wowoto> 配置编辑 器   ———————— 此健不可写？？？？？
<renhaijian> :-S
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 准备弄个 养猫 日记
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 儿子 养猫 日记
<makao007> 我的无线网卡在win下可用,在ubuntu下不可用,请问win下的无线网卡的inf文件驱动放在什么地方的?
<wowoto> hi
<^k^> wowoto, 好  19:47 
<kis_pink> ^_^
<wowoto> 虾米配置编辑器里面显示的  /apps/这个文件夹在哪？
<wowoto> 我怎么没找到？
<wowoto> /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<lainme> wowoto: ~/.gconf
<wowoto> lainme: thx
<kis_pink> 怎么查找其他房间
<archl> libreoffice rc2
<archl> rc2 会咋样呢～
<archl> 发现中文支持问题。有人说吗？
<archl> 中文中文。。。
<wowoto> 为什么还是此健不可写！！
<jzmer> 现在能在国内以正常渠道买到预装英文版系统的HP EliteBook 8740w Mobile Workstation (ENERGY STAR) (XT914UA)吗？
<yhong11> makao007: linux下不能直接使用win的驱动，先找下有没有改网卡的linux驱动
<jzmer> ndiswrapper
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 那是什么玩意？
<jzmer> gebjgd: 笔记本电脑
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 我知道，我是想知道你要什么英文系统？
<jzmer> 这个我不是很想说
<wowoto> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=311242
<happyaron> archl: ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - archlinux 此键不可写
<archl> happyaron: ？
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 所以我们就不能帮你了
<policeman> blueghost: 你儿子反应咋样
<jzmer> gebjgd: 好吧，因为CCP和M$之间的关系
<blueghost> policeman:) 喜欢
<happyaron> archl: LO中文？
<archl> happyaron: 中文支持。
<blueghost> jzmer:) 什么 ccp
<jzmer> gebjgd: china communist party
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 不明白你的意思
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 盗版的windows你自己装一个就是
<archl> happyaron: 我刚刚看到一个东西 http://bbs.52print.com/thread-26371-1-5.html
<happyaron> jzmer: 有意义么？
<jzmer> gebjgd: 好吧，那就去掉系统的要求
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 网上可以下载到正版的win7 英文版iso
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 不过用笔记本玩游戏不是好主意
<happyaron> jzmer: 只要是M$的且在中国，版本没啥区别
<happyaron> archl: 然后？
<jzmer> gebjgd: sigh, 用来 cad 的
<gebjgd> jzmer<< hp的烧显卡很严重
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 推荐你用台式机
<archl> happyaron: 我是在问scribus的事时注意到的。
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 记得买3年保修
<archl> happyaron: 然后想办法解决它。
<jzmer> 高端显卡都挺温度厉害的
<gebjgd> jzmer<< hp的更甚。所以要上台式机
<jzmer> gebjgd: 台式机不方便携带
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 在不？
<happyaron> 哦。
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 因为你cad的时候不会移动
<jzmer> 总不能说我弄个 citrix 的 xenapp 然后 remote 吧？
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 我看可以
<jzmer> 但是客户在移动……
<MaskRay> wzlxx: en
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 我怀疑你的这个本子能支持到那么久
<wzlxx> MaskRay: emacs的配置文件是emacs-lisp-mode吧？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: (defun my-lisp-mode-hook ()
<wzlxx>   (define-key lisp-mode-map "\C-m" 'reindent-then-newline-and-indent)
<wzlxx>   (define-key lisp-mode-map "\C-i" 'lisp-indent-line)
<wzlxx>   (define-key lisp-mode-map "\C-j" 'eval-print-last-sexp))
<jzmer> gebjgd: 你确定？这可是新出的 fermi 系列的卡
<MaskRay> wzlxx: en
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我那样设置的，但是在写的时候不会换行的时候缩进啊？
<jzmer> 以前 fx 系列是有过丑闻，但这毕竟换成新的了
<gebjgd> jzmer<< hp的质量差的没得说
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 考虑thinkpad吧
<mausetot_> gebjgd: 嗯
<jzmer> gebjgd: thinkpad 不支持 uefi
<makao007> 终于搞定我的无线pci网卡驱动了 http://www.appspto.com/p/375001/linux-thinkpadg40-wireless-driver
<^k^> ⇪ title: thinkpad g40 ubuntu 下安装无线网卡驱动
<jzmer> 或者说不支持 uefi 作为 production
<jzmer> 我已经查过了 hp 的 uefi 是可以作为 production 的
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 那就hp吧
<wzlxx> MaskRay: C-j 那个也没有用～
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 别忘记买3年金牌质保
<jzmer> 但问题是不知道那个型号大陆能不能买到？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: (add-to-list 'emacs-lisp-mode-map xxxxx)
<jzmer> 如果不行的话我可能就要托人邮了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我这样写的～(add-hook 'lisp-mode-hook 'my-lisp-mode-hook)
<gebjgd> jzmer<< 你应该去给hp电话。而不是在这里问
<Alex_t> topic
<jzmer> gebjgd: 保修的忠告我记下了，谢谢。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: (add-to-list 'emacs-lisp-mode-map 'my-lisp-mode-hook)
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 但是我的那样写法在C-mode里就可以的啊？？？在这里就不行了？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: emacs-lisp-mode-map 不是 lisp-mode-map
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我也写emacs-lisp-mode-map了…你先看下代码吧
<wzlxx> MaskRay: http://code.bulix.org/ck0dxk-79050
<MaskRay> wzlxx: (define-key emacs-lisp-mode-map "\C-m" 'reindent-then-newline-and-indent)
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那些 lisp-mode-map 都改成 emacs-lisp-mode-map
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 刚才在折腾 stumpwm ，现在能输入中文了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: hehe
<Freebuilder> C++ 比 C 难得不只一点点啊
<jiero> C++很难呢。。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我试试看啊
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 似乎没有作用～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 悲剧
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你的怎么配置的？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 没有 reindent 配置……
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 就弄了个 eldoc-mode，以及 auto-complete-config 里的 lisp 配置
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 那个很好用啊～自动缩进的～我很喜欢～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 可以了，刚悲剧了～原来是  (define-key lisp-mode-map "\C-m" 'reindent-then-newline-and-indent)
<wzlxx>   (define-key lisp-mode-map "\C-i" 'lisp-indent-line)
<wzlxx> 两句冲突了～
<MaskRay> ?
<lenage> hello
<^k^> lenage, 好  20:32 
<lenage> ^k^: 好
<flh> 机器人像赵本山。。好，好 。好的 hi
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 估计是indent方式冲突了～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: C-i  不就是 tab 吗？怎么冲突的
<mausetot_> MaskRay: 不知道
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不知道，反正我去掉下面那句就可以了～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: C-i在其他mode里都是tab吗？
<pocoyo> wowoto: hey
<wowoto> pocoyo: ...
<pocoyo> wowoto: 今儿个风真大。
<pocoyo> wowoto: 多云, -4℃~0℃, 东北风5-6级转3-4级
<wowoto> pocoyo: 明日降温
<policeman> greader被墙了?
<Warm_HUG> -28° | -18°
<debianer> 不会吧，greader被墙了？
<Warm_HUG> 没觉得
<MaskRay> wzlxx: C-i 就是 tab
<pocoyo> policeman: 没有。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哪个好按？
<wallee> where to register?
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 肯定C-i好安了…
<MaskRay> pocoyo: tab
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 你是神
<wzlxx> 不过我都是习惯C-m换行直接缩进，哈哈～
<pocoyo> MaskRay: erc 不能走 http proxy咋办？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我好像见过那个设置代理的～
<wzlxx> emacs-lisp-mode一般缩进几格？？？？？？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: https://github.com/MaskRay/dotemacs/blob/master/.emacs.d/erc-socks.el
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 你见鬼了。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 不要 sock5代理的。
<hujula> 2GB的笔记本怎么优化
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 有可能～
<hujula> 系统真耗电
<gebjgd> hujula<< arch + wm
<hujula> 硬盘一直响
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我想让他走 gae 那个代理。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: MaskRay： 你们emacs-lisp-mode都缩进几格？？？？？？？
<hujula> gebjgd
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不会
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 没注意过 默认的。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 按照默认配置
<hujula> gebjgd,什么
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 直接火狐里上irc不就得了，折腾嘛啊？
<gebjgd> hujula<< google -> archlinux + windowsmanager
<wzlxx> 呵呵～默认的2格～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: erc里用着还行。
<jiero> 问下 能否接 4.0 声道： 笔记本自带音箱+外接2.0音箱
 * wzlxx 不用代理的用erc很开心～
<pocoyo> MaskRay: We don’t have HTTP proxy support for ERC, yet. http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ErcProxy
<cfy> Kandu:
<MaskRay> pocoyo: socks 不是 erc 自带的
<cfy> Kandu: 用我的脚本嘛，哈哈，干的就是批量
<cfy> MaskRay: 保送批下来没有？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 是自带的啊。 我没装别的都。
<pyCd> baka here ?:-)
<cfy> Kandu: 不过怎么会有人用你这个？我怀疑是不是保留帐号？
<cfy> Kandu: 我有时侯iperl这种也被注册了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 还没
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst,
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我试过了wicd ,但是中文essid 还是边不上    wicd 连英文的也连不上
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我这儿网络 必须用代理才不会老掉线。
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 嗯，可能哪里设置错了
 * wzlxx 潜水中…………
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 哎呀..我的命呀
<hujula> gebjgd,我用的是gnome
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 掉了掉呗，让它重连不就行了～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 饱汉不知饿汉饥啊。
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 你在哪个国家呢?凶牙利?
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 哈哈～我教育网也是，不过现在蹭网中～
 * wzlxx 给力的网通～
<hujula> 日 我的系统拔掉插头自动休眠 这是怎么回事
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 貌似我也是教育网 ipv6的都不给力啊。
<hujula> 对了 realtek网站的ALSA编译需要哪些工具？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 哈哈～教育网很不好用这里的～
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 凶牙利只要 2,5€ 就能吃一餐自助中餐，要是在凶牙利该多好
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 那用哪里的好？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: xrgsu连教育网很慢，win就不慢～
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 网通好～
<pocoyo> xrgsu是啥 wzlxx
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 呵呵
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我等等吧.等安装slk 13.2在 别的分区中那时再试
<pocoyo> wzlxx: ...
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 锐捷～
<hujula> 日
<hujula> 傻逼
<hujula> 锐减
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 别的分区中?
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我有别的分区,可以装板本
<hujula> 菜鸟好多呀
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我的主slk 不想动
<hujula> ubuntu会损毁笔记本硬盘
<Colin-shzsc> hujula: 那是一个不知啥朝代的bug
<Colin-shzsc> 现在早没问题了
<hujula> 设置的读写间隔不对
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我要睡觉了明天出差.
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 再见
<hujula> Colin-shzsc：放屁
<Colin-shzsc> hujula: 我正在大摇大摆地全速下电驴呢，呵呵
<hujula> Colin-shzsc：默认的设置还是60
<Warm_HUG> 也是笔记本，xp下面，硬盘老是发出令人心惊胆战的咔咔咔咔的声音，现在ubuntu下面可没啥怪异的声音
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 再见 xD
<Colin-shzsc> hujula: 你真以为硬盘那么嫩啊
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 你们那边本本便宜不呀
<Colin-shzsc> hujula: 又不是被摔，怕啥
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 还好，
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 现在本本都不贵了
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 长春贵
<Warm_HUG> 这新硬盘用一年多了，没怎么样，之前太多bt，而且是著名的一年死的三丧盘
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: made in china 的东西还要比国内卖的便宜，  很神奇
<Warm_HUG> 发现话说的颠三倒四的，看来还是在考虑别的事情
<Warm_HUG> slack_zbb: cc？
<slack_zbb> Warm_HUG, 什么cc
<Warm_HUG> slack_zbb: 你在0431？
<jiero> libreoffice rc2 没有中文包呢。
<slack_zbb> Warm_HUG, 是啊
<slack_zbb> Warm_HUG, happyron 不也是吗
<mausetot_> slack_zbb: 不是
<Warm_HUG> slack_zbb: 你是学生？
<slack_zbb> Warm_HUG, 我工作了
<Warm_HUG> slack_zbb: 常住这边？经常在哪里出没？
<gebjgd> jiero<< 有阿
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我哪都去的市里
<slack_zbb> Warm_HUG, 家在格林梦附近
<hujula> colin-shzsc:
<hujula> # Note: to enable "laptop mode" (to spin down your hard drive for longer
<hujula> # periods of time), install the laptop-mode-tools package and configure
<hujula> # it in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf.
<raylei> 测试
<pocoyo> raylei: 我喜欢交朋友，尤其是女朋友。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Warm_HUG> slack_zbb: 普阳街那边啊
<slack_zbb> Warm_HUG, 对呀
<slack_zbb> Warm_HUG, 我睡了88
<Warm_HUG> Oo
<Tell360> xhw514: ?
<raylei> chatzilla还是太丑了,换个其他的软件
<Tell360> 刚离开又回来? xhw514
<jiero> gebjgd: 呃，x86的有deb包。
<Kandu> cfy: 暫時用不到下那麼多，因為感興趣的視頻沒幾個
<cfy> Kandu: :)
<Tell360> "暫時用不到下那麼多，因為感興趣的視頻沒幾個"
<cfy> Tell360: hi
<Tell360> cfy:  :)
<cfy> Kandu: 看上去还真实高清阿
<cfy> 真是
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，還行
<Kandu> cfy: 主要原因是最近沒時間看
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。 比youku的清楚多了。不过youku速度快
<cfy> Kandu: 我也没时间，sigh....
<cfy> 不过我更无聊
<Tell360> "当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座" .....??? 啥时候有呀?
<Kandu> cfy: 都在鼓搗板子
<Tell360> 俺看,是要挨板子喽 ...
 * Tell360 郁闷...
<Tell360> 辛辛苦苦的劳动终于一不小心拜拜了
<cfy> Tell360: ...
<Kandu> cfy: 你無聊啥呢
<cfy> Kandu: :),没动力。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 能折騰的東西多了
<cfy> Kandu: 然后就无聊了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 感觉静不下心。。。
<Tell360> cfy: 同感,一把然后无聊中
<cfy> Tell360: 唉。。。。。我再不复习就要悲剧了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 去複習吧，我不和你聊了
<zacklee> 有人折腾过苹果的玩意儿吗？
<pocoyo> 网速太不给力了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。 我先看一部国家地理
<Tell360> 来了烧钱的主
<zacklee> 没有？
<jyf1987> coming
<FoxHelo> 有谁知道IRC这玩意怎么注册账户嘛？
<FoxHelo> 我没次登录，都提示说账户没有注册
<zacklee> 我愈发觉得linux悲剧了
<gebjgd> zacklee<< ？？？
<jyf1987> FoxHelo: 给 nickserv 发help看帮助 /msg nickserv help
<hkkk> 请问这句话是什么意思？Thou shalt know by your heart that all software sucks, but Unix sucks less the other OSes
<lvlingli> at foxhelo 还注册？
<hkkk> 网上查suck是吮吸的意思？
<MeaCulpa> .
<jyf1987> suck me  呵呵
<MeaCulpa> ipad iOS4 死活无法下载...
<zacklee> suck是骂人的词
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你悲剧。
<hkkk> 操作系统怎么suck？
<MeaCulpa> sucker 就是傻子的意思，还吸手指
<MeaCulpa> 所以suck引申为傻
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你跑了么？
<zacklee> 真有折腾苹果的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 跑什么
<hkkk> MeaCulpa: 谢谢
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你还在帝都不
<Tell360> 你要知道你的心，所有的软件很烂... hkkk
<zacklee> 据我所知，跟fuck异曲同工
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 回到魔都了
<pocoyo> happyaron: 加速脚本也不给力了。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 俄 我辞职了 正想可以跟你出去游荡下
<MeaCulpa> 吃上红烧肉了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: ..... 要不要干我干的...忽悠
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我明天辞职
<hkkk> 还是中文好啊
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 我都找好下家才辞职的
<Tell360> 探秘日本特色的胶囊酒店[组图]
<happyaron> pocoyo: 呃，找一夜去。
<MeaCulpa> 魔都太美好了，吃得太爽了
<MeaCulpa> 帝都呆久了，嘴里淡出个鸟来
<iVIM2> 请问fabs()是哪个库里面的
<jyf1987> 妈的 我今天出去买牛肚都买不到
<reiv> iVIM2: #include <math.h>
<hkkk> math
<jyf1987> 妈了个比的帝都
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 你在什么城市
<MeaCulpa> 帝都饮食实在是...
<FoxHelo> jyf1987: 我输了，但显示所不支持的Command
<jyf1987> FoxHelo: 用什么聊天工具的？
<FoxHelo> jyf1987: Empathy
<jyf1987> FoxHelo: 俄 那个我不提供技术支持 sorry
<debianer> 用了一段时间的emacs，越用越喜欢，用别的觉得是多余了
<FoxHelo> jyf1987: 那你用的什么客户端
<jyf1987> debianer:  没错 世界上就三种编辑器 vim emacs 其他的多余编辑器
<jyf1987> FoxHelo: irssi / pidgin
<MeaCulpa> emacs是一个OS, 但是这个OS缺乏一个简单有效的编辑器
<FoxHelo> jyf1987: 那我试一下pidgin吧！谢谢！
<debianer> jyf1987: 你真有意思
<jyf1987> 就像 Gnu 计划一样么 缺个kernel 呵呵
<happyaron> :D
<jyf1987> FoxHelo: 好的
<jyf1987> 从善如流 孺子可教也
<debianer> MeaCulpa: emacs本身不是有效简单吗
<iVIM2> debianer: +1
<debianer> iVIM2: 什么
<jyf1987> 是挺简单的 启动都不需要超过10分钟 比 ubuntu快多了
<barcastar> 大家好
<pocoyo> barcastar: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<barcastar> 我请教个问题
<pocoyo> barcastar: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<barcastar> ？ pocoyo怎么回复都这么快？
<mausetot_> barcastar: 不知道
 * NoIE 我的 Ubuntu 启动速度很快。
<pocoyo> barcastar: 他傻。
<reiv> pocoyo: Are U bot?
<jyf1987> 有个好方法可以调戏bot
<barcastar> pocoyo: 你是机器人？
<jyf1987> 就是不停的说 ylmf
<barcastar> 什么意思？
<mausetot_> barcastar: 不知道
<jyf1987> 雨林木风
<jyf1987> 俄 不灵了
<NoIE> 用来免费
<debianer> ubuntu还是没有debian快感觉
<barcastar> 为什么说这个？
<NoIE> 一粒米饭
<NoIE> 雨林木风
<reiv> debianer: 要速度，上Gentoo吧
<jyf1987> 不过可以不停的说 大家好 一样的效果
<barcastar> 我试试
<reiv> debianer: 要速度，上爱妻吧
<barcastar> 大家好
<pocoyo> barcastar: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<jyf1987> 打击好
<debianer> reiv: 我那天差点用gentoo了，但听说编译要一天，就放弃了
<barcastar> 大家好
<pocoyo> barcastar: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<barcastar> 大家好
<pocoyo> barcastar: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<debianer> reiv: 什么爱妻
<jyf1987> 可以几个人一起轮流来调戏
<reiv> debianer: i7
<iVIM2> debianer: 用过arch?
<jyf1987> 然后就可以看另外一个bot开踢了
<debianer> iVIM2: 没有，用arch我不如用gentoo了
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 不蛋疼了吧。
<reiv> debianer: 编译1天是差不多整个系统了，几百个包。
<iVIM2> debianer: arch有二进制包
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 呵呵 我专治bot
<debianer> reiv: gentoo除了安装困难外，以后安装应用软件困难不？
<jyf1987> lfs挺好的
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 他不会搭理你。
<debianer> 还是用经典的debian算了
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 呵呵 把哥烈进黑名单了么
<barcastar> 我想问问：这个桌面上，顶部和底部的面板，有个可以拖动的东西
<debianer> debian比较折中
<barcastar> 但是我想让它锁定了不动，怎么搞？
<debianer> reiv: i7是啥玩意？
<Colin-shzsc> ……貌似arch按英语习惯是“爱吃”或“爱嗑”，按德语习惯就会变成“爱喝”……怎么全和吃有关？
<reiv> debianer: 都能自行装gentoo了，基本就不会碰到其他问题了。
<reiv> debianer: i7 -> Core i7
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 哈哈哈 哈哈
<est> barcastar: 右键锁定到面板
<jyf1987> 这算什么 改个id/ip就行了
<debianer> reiv: 我还以为是arch的谐音
<icejoywoo> 有华工的没
<NoIE> 用 Llano 吧！集成的现实核心配有官方发布的开源驱动程序。
<reiv> debianer: 还是升级硬件给力。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 小光神人，还没起床
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 。。。。。。
<debianer> reiv: 我发现，再好的机器用ubuntu都不感觉很快哦
<xxc> http://code.bulix.org/287red-79051
<jyf1987> ubuntu的启动还好
<reiv> debianer: 用i7肯定快
<barcastar> 哦，原来已经锁定了，我还以为没有锁定呢。只是我也不想看见那个拖动的东西，怎么搞？
<xxc> 大家帮我看看,http://code.bulix.org/287red-79051,为什么除了奇怪的问题
<xxc> C语言的
<debianer> reiv: 我上次不小心把国家气象中心淘汰的主机装了ubuntu，居然和家里普通电脑速度差不多
<Tell360>  :o
<jyf1987> debianer: 你从哪里搞来的主机
<Tell360> 卡
<debianer> jyf1987: 淘汰的主机
<est> b
<barcastar> debianer: 你这么牛？能搞到那个？
<jyf1987> debianer: 关键是有啥渠道
<est> barcastar: 我无解
<debianer> 算了不说了
<jyf1987> debianer: 你怎么购买的？ 还是他们送你的？
<reiv> debianer: 应该不是搞运算的吧。
<barcastar> debianer: 开个玩笑，你不会是废品回收站的吧？：）
<mausetot_> 其实是pc机
<reiv> 关键是配置。
<barcastar> 对啊，什么配置？
<jyf1987> 气象中心对运算有很大需求阿
<reiv> 气象中心也有搞文职的。
<barcastar> ……
<jyf1987> 俄
<jyf1987> 想回收他们用来计算的标准单元
<reiv> 自己搞个cluster吧
<mausetot_> reiv: 嗯
<jyf1987> 没钱阿
<reiv> jyf1987: 没钱没关系，等个几年就可以了。摩尔定律万岁！！
<debianer> 谁受greader被屏蔽了?完全正常阿
<jyf1987> reiv: 但是那时候运算需求又上去了
<jyf1987> reiv: 再说了 摩尔定律也到极限了
<barcastar> 我注册了这个昵称，想把昵称和密码写在文本文件里备忘，我可以写这是IRC的帐号吗？还是哪个网路的，比如freenode？
<reiv> jyf1987: 运算量跟不上硬件的发展的。
<jyf1987> reiv: 人比较能折腾的
<debianer> barcastar: 软件会自动帮你保存的
<reiv> jyf1987: 感觉运算量上去了是因为有硬件出来了
<barcastar> debianer: 哪个软件？
<barcastar> 我怕是要重装系统了
<wzlxx> debian用那个虚拟机？
 * rothsdad 大爱archhurd!!
<lainme> reiv: 硬件跟不上运算量需求，很多新的数值计算方法现在只能算简单问题，因为硬件限制
<happyaron> rothsdad: archhurd咋了？
<happyaron> rothsdad: 效率高？
<jyf1987> 是的 以前的内存管理就十分复杂 就因为硬件紧张
<iVIM2> archbang
<rothsdad> happyaron: hurd版的arch
<happyaron> rothsdad: 我知道，仅存的三个hurd系统之一
<reiv> lainme: 那些运算量一直都在的，不存在所谓跟得上跟不上的问题。
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 教材写得如何了 我要学做游戏
<wzlxx> hurd???
<rothsdad> happyaron: 喜欢微内核，所以喜欢hurd，同时喜欢arch，所以大爱archhurd
<happyaron> :)
<jyf1987> rothsdad: win NT也是微内核的 哈哈
<Kandu> jyf1987: 那個不是宏內核
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 额。。。我还有不到一个月就考试了
<Kandu> jyf1987: s/不是/是
<jyf1987> Kandu: 明明是微内核阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你記錯了吧
<NoIE> 我记得win是微内核。
<rothsdad> win
<Kandu> NoIE: 你也記錯了
<NoIE> google
<lainme> reiv: 是计算方法在不断发展
<jyf1987> Kandu: 明明是 NT的开发人是从plan9挖过来的
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 什么游戏
<jyf1987> blueghost: pvz
<jyf1987> plants vs plans
<Kandu> jyf1987: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_kernel
<Kandu> NoIE: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_kernel
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 简单说一下, 我有个 战略游戏 的想法
<NoIE> 并非所有的Windows架构都是微内核体系结构，如Windows9X，但Windows NT架构是改良的微内核体系结构，正因为此，才使得硬件的差异性体现的不明显以及兼容性大大优于Linux（Linux是单一内核体系，绝大部分的内核代码都是被静态编译联入的，Linus及其追随者为了代码的整体效率牺牲掉了体系结构的明晰性），虽然它有无数附加功能，但是这些功能是被模
<NoIE> 块化设计的分层设计了的，它们的存在并不妨碍Windows是微内核体系结构这一事实，所以Windows也是相当优秀的，只不过巨额利润使之成为千夫所指。
<jyf1987> blueghost: 我没有
<NoIE> blueghost: 很好
<blueghost> jyf1987 pvz 是什么
<jyf1987> Kandu: 微内核是一种体系 win NT确实是
<jyf1987> blueghost: 植物大战僵尸
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 哦
<iVIM2> jyf1987: WinNT不是吧
<mausetot_> iVIM2: 嗯
<blueghost> 我的想法 是 改变 策略游戏 那种 技巧 性 的玩法
<blueghost> 不能 直接 控制 作战单元
<jyf1987> blueghost: 我的想法是 对战双方写脚本 然后看对战
<blueghost> 但能 将 作战 单元 安排 到 战略 位置
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 有意思
<iVIM2> jyf1987: From NT 4.0就基本上不是了
<jyf1987> iVIM2: 是么 那人又开除了？
<iVIM2> jyf1987: 可以说是混合内核，但是微谈不上
<jyf1987> 但也不是kernel这种人
<reiv> win NT也“微”？
<iVIM2> jyf1987: 就是那个从MACH, UNIX等等抄写到NT的那位？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 呃，wiki 上說得很清楚了呀
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 怎么让让很多话之间不换行，那样发多的话KK就不会发现了～嘎嘎…
<jyf1987> iVIM2: 好像是
<reiv> test1
<^k^> reiv, ....  22:04 
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 不加回车就行吧？
<reiv> test2
<blueghost> 不是 作战 单个 单元,  是一个 单位, 将 他摆到 战略 位置. 或者 者是 防御位置, 或者 进攻集结点. 然后 安排 一些 事件 触发 战役的开始, 例如 等待 多个单位 到达指定 的位置, 或者 当 部队 在失败时 的策退位置.
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 粘贴的话自动分开了～
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 如果是privmsg($to, "hi\nhello")会不会换行？
<wzlxx> iVIM2: \n不会换吧～
<pocoyo> 并非所有的Windows架构都是微内核体系结构，如Windows9X，但Windows NT架构是改良的微内核体系结构，正因为此，才使得硬件的差异性体现的 不明显以及兼容性大大优于Linux（Linux是单一内核体系，绝大部分的内核代码都是被静态编译联入的，Linus及其追随者为了代码的整体效率牺牲 掉了体系结构的明晰性），虽然它有无数附加功能，但是这些功能
<MengXingHun> pocoyo, 你好像乱码
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 现在说的Windows就是NT系列的
<pocoyo> MengXingHun: 呃。太长了。。。
<Kandu> MengXingHun: 經常見你說“你好像亂碼”這句話
<pocoyo> MengXingHun: 我这儿看不是乱码？
 * wzlxx 表示没有看见乱码～
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 9x没有谈的价值
<blueghost> 指定 某个 部队 在遇到什么情况, 其它部队的反应. 例如 一个 主攻部队, 在遇到 某些 情况, 请求 周围部队 的资源. 这些 事件 的触发 都是预先设置好的
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 我不是谈这个。。。 我测试长句子。。
<jyf1987> 我说的就是 win NT阿
<jyf1987> 又没说过win 9x
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 没用。irc里有 最长字数限制。防止 flood.
<MengXingHun> pocoyo, 你是什么编码？ GB？
<MengXingHun> Kandu,  我是 utf 编码
<MengXingHun> 其追随者为了代码的整体效率牺牲 掉了ä½
<Kandu> MengXingHun: 也許是你的客戶端不行
<MengXingHun> 这样不是乱码？
<jyf1987> tuncated
<MengXingHun> Kandu,  这里是 utf8 编码，所以还是 utf 编码。
<Kandu> MengXingHun: 或者網絡不行 :)
<MengXingHun> Kandu,  扯淡！
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你应该说网路 学那边要学像点
<gebjgd> MengXingHun<< 你的客户端问题了
<blueghost> 对于 , 没有预设 的情况, 例如 一个 行进 的部队, 遭遇敌人. 但没有 事前 的指令, 则会返回玩家一个信息, 让 玩家 做时候 的处理, 是 战斗, 撤退, 还是绕过去
<gebjgd> MengXingHun<< 没乱码
<MengXingHun> gebjgd,  那个编码绝对是 gb 编码。
<MengXingHun> gebjgd,  你是怀疑 xchat?
<Kandu> jyf1987: 網路，支援 <- 翻譯得不好
<MengXingHun> -_-
<NoIE> 我觉得，第一次做游戏还是应该以模仿为主。
<gebjgd> MengXingHun<< 我也用的xchat
<jyf1987> Kandu: 对 还有 软体 程式
<MengXingHun> gebjgd,  估计  pocoyo  是复制过来的文字，有时候复制过来的文字 含有编码。
<gtolden> MengXingHun:说到编码，能帮帮忙吗？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=310952
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 火狐部分中文网页乱码
<Kandu> jyf1987: “軟體”這個翻譯有待商榷。“程式”這個翻譯很不錯
<pocoyo>  google那个搜索框上面的图标叫啥？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 还有 饲服器
<blueghost> NoIE:) 和我说吗
<NoIE> 随便说说。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 现在大便sid的内核还是2.6.32～
<MengXingHun> gtolden,  编辑=》设置编码  这个也不行？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 伺服 很好
<Kandu> jyf1987: 比“服務”要好
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那边就是这么说的
<gtolden> MengXingHun:是的，utf乱码
<gtolden> MengXingHun:gb没字
<Kandu> jyf1987: “伺”“服” 兩字意思比較適合
<gtolden> :-(
<MengXingHun> gtolden,  这个还真不知道...-_-
<hkkk> blueghost: 你说的是回合制游戏，以前有很多三国类的
<jyf1987> 写个三国的 用脚本互相攻击
<jyf1987> 双方把脚本载入以后 就可以看动画了
<blueghost> hkkk:) 有点点类似, 或者 说是战棋 游戏
<wzlxx> 大便SID就比TESTING早大概一周？？？？？
<blueghost> hkkk:) 但 不想 做成 战棋 那中类型 的.
<MaskRay> expect 交互？
<blueghost> hkkk:) 指定 的位置 是可以 直接指定的, 而不像 战棋 那样 每步 有 格数限制. 但是 依然 有行进过程(就是到某个地方有时间).
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 现在Testing都冻结了
<jyf1987> 我要学做游戏 做点简单的好玩
<blueghost> hkkk:) 并且 是 预先 设定 条件 策略. 某个 条件 或 事件 触发部队 的 行为
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你也想做遊戲？
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 恩，支持，期待
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 冻结？？？不懂～求解释…
<mausetot_> wzlxx: 不懂
<jyf1987> Kandu: 恩 脚本控制来对战的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 做個 nds 遊戲吧，我免費當測試
<wzlxx> 大家看PDF都用嘛？
<blueghost> hkkk:) 例如 我要 将部队 放到 A 点, 作为防守, 防御所有来犯 敌人, 坚持直到 另一个部队 的到达.
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 就是不再加入新特性，说的是Squeeze
<Kandu> jyf1987: 呃，那對玩家要求也太高了
<iVIM2> wzlxx: Debian Squeeze 代码冻结 Google下
<Kandu> jyf1987: 難道做成磁芯大戰？
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 就是不再每周更新了是吧？
<hkkk> blueghost: 那就有一定的即时性了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不是 比如说植物大战僵尸
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 更新依然有，但是不会加入新特性，只不过补补BUG搞搞patch之类
<jyf1987> Kandu: 有人做过 星际争霸的api 然后他们写bot对战 很好玩
<hkkk> 做游戏有什么开发？
<Kandu> jyf1987: nds 上的植物大戰殭屍應該不錯的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯，我看過堆棧
<blueghost> 部队 将 从当前 点到 A 点. 到达之后 处于 防守 状态, 等待 的条件 是 等待 目标 部队的到来. 这些 是事先 设置 好的, 或者通过 简单的脚本.
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 哦～今天早上我上SID了已经～
<Kandu> jyf1987: s/堆棧/對戰
<iVIM2> wzlxx: sid只要在/var/apt/sources.list里面加上一句得到
<jyf1987> Kandu: 恩 这个游戏都是格子区域的 应该不难写ai
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 嗯，换成了sid然后dist-upgrade搞的～
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 你看PDF用哪个？
<iVIM2> wzlxx: apvlv
<blueghost> 也可以 由 一些事件 触发 部队 行为的改变. 例如 在 到 A 点之前遇到敌人. 或者 某个事件 已经使 到达 A 点 变得毫无意义, 例如 等待的部队 已被消灭
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 有时崩溃的话（有些pdf会导致）就用xpdf
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 好用不？我现在就只有一个xpdf了～
<wzlxx> XPDF有点问题～
<hkkk> wzlxx: pdf adobe reader挺好的
<iVIM2> wzlxx: xpdf有什么问题
<happyaron> okular
<iVIM2> wzlxx: apvlv有vim按键的binding
<blueghost> hkkk:) 就是 方式 有点象 战棋, 但 由 预先设置的条件, 和 执行中 的事件 来驱动的. 目标 和条件 是预先 设置, 事件是不可预测的
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 在边上移动一个窗口的话会乱…
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 界面打造的和vim差不多
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 恩，我也遇到
<jyf1987> 事件触发好 现在有几个programming game了
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 呵呵～
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 不知道为什么
<iVIM2> wzlxx: apvlv不会
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 有点 类似
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 可能和fb有关
<wzlxx> hkkk: 哪个好一点？小点的～
<CyrusYzGTt> 董曉娟，我愛你
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 碰到过这个问题
<jyf1987> 可以hook(die, dieProc) 这种
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 俄
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ hi,
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 就是想 弄个 战略 层面, 而不是 战斗 具体 的策略.
<jyf1987> blueghost: 自己参考下 星际争霸api那个项目
<barcastar> 为什么我的ibus输入法的首选项里显示候选字是竖直排列，但是实际上是横向排列的？你们的也是这种情况吗？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 这个很烦人啊，我每次都是一个xpdf一个emacs,一动就不好了～
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 藍靈兒
<blueghost> 指定 多个 部队 的在战略中的目标, 而不 实际 操控 部队.
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:)
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 有好的PDF软件推荐没？linux下PDF可不能少啊～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 是2.6.32的
<NoIE> wine
<jyf1987> Foxitreader不错
<Kandu> blueghost: 感覺像 文明
<CyrusYzGTt> evince 只要安装上CJK-ABC系列以及popper包就可以了
<blueghost> Kandu:) 有点 象
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我说的是什么？
<blueghost> Kandu:) 在 战略 方面 有点像. 在 战役进展过程中 条件 和事件 是重点
<wzlxx> 能有个word-->pdf的软件也好～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我是说 apvlv 边上有其他窗口会乱……
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 用 awesome 时碰到的
<MaskRay> wzlxx: apvlv 无法选字，evince 还是有用的
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 我apvlv没遇到过如此
<wzlxx> MaskRay: XPDF和APVLV同样的毛病～
<barcastar> 为什么我的ibus输入法的首选项里显示候选字是竖直排列，但是实际上是横向排列的？你们的也是这种情况吗？
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 实在不要evince
<lainme> barcastar: pinyin有单独的设置
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 轻量级的很多产品，象那个什么epdfview,mupdf
<barcastar> 那个设置在哪儿？
<jyf1987> 接用数字界面好
<jyf1987> 我来玩下红警
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 选字怎么办？
 * wzlxx Debian 6.0将支持非Linux内核选择
<debianer> wzlxx: 真的吗
<happyaron> kfreebsd
<wzlxx> debianer: 新闻上说的～
<iVIM2> MaskRay: epdfview有选字
<debianer> wzlxx: 比如说哪些内核？
<MaskRay> iVIM2: epdfview 兼容性好不好？
<happyaron> debianer: kfreebsd
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 本来就支持非Linux内核选择
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 都是poppler
<happyaron> MaskRay: 兼容性好的开源产品就是okular和evince了。。。
<debianer> happyaron: FREEBSD和还不是类unix的哦
<debianer> happyaron: 你用过银河操作系统吗？似乎也是这样的
<happyaron> 我期待啥时候出个debian knt
<happyaron> debianer: 没
<iVIM2> happyaron: 后段都是poppler,为何有很大区别
<mausetot_> iVIM2: 不为何
<CyrusYzGTt> GNU/Hurd 貌似debian除了freebsd内核也支持
<debianer> happyaron: 是银河麒麟，似乎也是BSD的内核
<pityonline> pidgin 获取好友信息后里面有个优先级24，啥意思？
<happyaron> iVIM2: 实现得好不好呗。
<happyaron> debianer: 没用过
<blueghost> Kandu:) 就是 在之前 需要 玩家有个 全盘 的考虑. 哪里是 防守要地, 哪 个 地方 是 战略要地. 但 在 开始后 一定有 很多 情况 必需改变 战略的. 对方 的 战略. 则通过 事件, 由前方 部队 或者一些侦察手段 返回战场信息 到指挥官 处. 如 原计划部署的部队 不能消灭/防守对方 的部队, 则会返回信息 给指挥官 玩家, 玩家决定是 让 部队继续坚持 等待
<blueghost>  支援,还是 策退. 或者 侦察 到 对方 的策略 更高明, 围什么救什么.
<debianer> happyaron: 用hurd内核的话，debian还能用源里那些软件吗？
<happyaron> debianer: 不是都能用的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 民不畏死，何以死惧；民常畏死，天下怪者。    执刹熟敢，司刹常敢；妄刹狂斫，必有自伤。    圣人理世，治而不刹；民以待用，是以道备。
<MaskRay> happyaron, iVIM2: 好吧，改用 epdfview ，选字功能很重要的
<cfy> 断网
<debianer> happyaron: 什么e类型的不能，什么类型的能？
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 还不清楚apvlv是否肯定没有选字功能
<MaskRay> iVIM2: epdfview 没 presentation 功能
<happyaron> debianer: 能编译出来的就有，编译不出来的就没有。
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 什么presentation
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 试过了后告诉我咋样那个…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我以前也用过foxitreader
<debianer> happyaron: 那不能用源里的deb包吗？
<debianer> happyaron: hurd现在能用吗
<blueghost> Kandu:) 胜利 的条件是, 事先 战略 部署的好. 进行时 对战场 形式变化 的应变
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 放幻灯片
<debianer> happyaron: 我现在就是用debian 6.0的
<happyaron> debianer: hurd有专门编译的。
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ hurd x86能用。。。不过依然类似于fedora的alpha
<Kandu> blueghost: 哦，每個單位都有獨立的 ai
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 只要能用我就愿意用hurd
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 如此重要的功能
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 可是只能x86，不能x64_64
<liubii> 有大牛给小的指点下不
<blueghost> Kandu:) 但 有 一点, 是 不能直接 控制部队. 控制 部队 是 由 条件, 和 在事件发生时, 由部队 返回信息, 指挥官做出选择, 来完成. 而不能 直接 通过鼠标 选定然后 选择位置 这种方式
<jyf1987> 效率又不高
<blueghost> Kandu:) 是的
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 我的64位双内核CPU能用吗
<liubii> 最近没什么搞的了  谁能给安排个学习之类的任务 让我尝试下
<liubii> 什么方面的都行
<debianer> liubii: 出去泡妞
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 不清楚，我關注的是intel的
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 我的是intel的
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 目前的结论是 evince 不可少
<liubii> deb：  这个对我来说是sssssss级任务- -
<blueghost> Kandu:) 这个 ai 就是用于 战斗, 对一些 事件的响应
<Kandu> blueghost: 你要忙死了
<ofan> liubii: 翻译qt的文档
<wzlxx> MaskRay: evince没用过，很好？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> liubii§ 幫我把東遊記製作城exe包
<Kandu> blueghost: 就文明那樣幾乎都靠玩家管的遊戲，寫 ai 都寫死人
<liubii> ofan： 我看看qt事啥
<liubii> 谢谢ofan
<blueghost> Kandu:)
<Kandu> blueghost: 像星際那樣的好寫，什麼都玩家控制。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你用什么 de?wm?
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 什么叫做幻灯片我不明白
<MaskRay> wzlxx: evince 几乎万能
<wzlxx> MaskRay: wm？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: openbox
<MaskRay> iVIM2: latex-beamer 做的幻灯片
<blueghost> Kandu:) 也不会, 可以 将 ai 交给 玩家编. 以 脚本的方式 让 玩家写.
<Kandu> blueghost: 星際那樣的，電腦方面的策略也少。你寫每個單位都有 ai 的，應該會很累吧
<blueghost> Kandu:) 也不会, 可以 将 ai 交给 玩家编. 以 脚本的方式 让 玩家 控制 api
<Kandu> blueghost: 你這叫虐待玩家
<Kandu> blueghost: :P
<liubii> ofan： 太笼统了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install evince-* 就真正的萬能了
<ofan> blueghost: 玩家写个ai恐怕要好几年
<Bigfatcatlove123> 哇！你们准备开发Ubuntu下游戏了啊！？
<iVIM2> evince胖
<Bigfatcatlove123> 只要有教程！
<ofan> liubii: 笼统啥
<blueghost> ofan:) 游戏提供 足够的信息. 以及基本的 ai
<iVIM2> evince依赖多
<liubii> ofan：  qt不是个c++的平台么 翻译什么
<CyrusYzGTt> 起碼比adobe PDF reader好
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 我喜欢小的才用xpdf的～
<Bigfatcatlove123> 就像！魔兽争霸的地图编辑器和星际争霸的地图编辑器一样
<ofan> blueghost: ...
<iVIM2> wzlxx: epdfview，apvlv都小
<blueghost> ofan:) 就是 提供 玩家一个 脚本接口, 可以 编写 对战场信息自己的 处理方式.
<ofan> liubii: 文档
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 他要求什么放映幻灯片什么的我不知道
<blueghost> ofan:) 就是 有点象 外挂.
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 我不用那个功能
<debianer> 银河麒麟操作系统用来坐服务器还是不错的，做桌面系统就是应用软件似乎要用元代码安装
<Bigfatcatlove123> 最好能做个图形界面
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 比xpdf还小？？？
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 差不多大小的
<debianer> 这个是银河麒麟操作系统  http://www.kylinos.com.cn/products/kylinos.html
<liubii> ofan： 感觉没多大兴趣- -   能给换个不
<Kandu> blueghost: 關於這個構思，我了解信息太少。希望能有整理好了的介紹看看
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 稍微大一点也不在意吧，不像evince那么庞大
<ofan> blueghost: 写ai要涉及到很多策略和算法吧,没哪个玩家爱研究这个
<ofan> liubii: 翻译emacs的文档
<debianer> debian下配置samba服务器我有点害怕，我总是只能看到别人，别人看不到我
<liubii> ofan： 再翻论坛离得任务板块 没多少有兴趣的
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 关键这几个小的哪个效果好，BUG少～
<blueghost> ofan:) 如果这样, 可能 会将 玩家 分成 两拨人. 一种是 战略 和 应对 非常好的
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 这个比较难说了
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 哈哈～
<blueghost> ofan:) 一种 是编程人员, 对 ai 更好的脚本.
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:让他们把自己编写的ai放到网上对打
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 网上评论也不能全信，很多乱说，还有版本更新
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 嗯～
<wzlxx> iVIM2: chm呢？
<ofan> blueghost: 没啥意思,单机搞搞ai还行,现在都兴人人对战,人机对战已经没乐趣了
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 但是 战略部分 还是 得由 真实 的人 来决策
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以借助warzone2100這個開源遊戲的ai方案
<iVIM2> wzlxx: xchm是一种方案
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 这样比较完整
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:然后进行转播！让很多人参与进来！
<ofan> blueghost: ta sping就可以自己搞ai
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 嗯，我用的chmsee
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 我是解压出来然后FireFox
<ofan> blueghost: 啥都能自己用脚本搞...  包括单位
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:的确，在战斗的过程中再修正自己的ai
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 不会解压～
<blueghost> ofan:) 可以 多个小组 一起联网打. 但是 是有 胜利条件, 而不象一般网路游戏那样一直玩下去
<iVIM2> wzlxx: extract_chmLib
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 我对chm很不清楚，前两天也是因为看C Primer Plus才被逼用这东西
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 可以通过比赛的方式, 分多个小组, 每个小组一个国家. 每个 小组 两个人, 一个指挥官, 一个 设计 ai.
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 最近在学C哈哈
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 呵呵～一起学～
<Bigfatcatlove123> 恩！感觉有点像很久以前美国的机器人大赛！
<ofan> blueghost: 游戏首要的是可玩性和乐趣性,并不是越复杂,定制性越高就越好玩
 * CyrusYzGTt     git://github.com/Warzone2100/warzone2100.git 參考這個的ai看看，也是
<blueghost> 指挥官 负责 战略 部署, 也可以 做外交 处理. 可以自由联合一些国家, 对抗一些国家.
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:恩！感觉有点像很久以前美国的机器人大赛！两个控制，一个修正数据
<wzlxx> iVIM2: chmsee还可以，偶尔看一个，大多都是PDF的
<blueghost> 另一个人 利用 ai 来使部队 对 事件 的反应.
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 不知道和xchm比较?
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 那个 没了解过
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 不知道～chmsee好像中文支持更好一点～
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:恩！但是也不能太复杂了！这样就失去了可玩性了！
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 我还没看中文
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:你是我想起了最高指挥官这个游戏！
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 其实最好应该让浏览器访问
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 浏览器的中文渲染不知道比他们好多少
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:复杂固然很好！但还要注重可玩性！
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 如果弄成 是 技术狂人 和 战略高手之间联合, 多个 组合 互相攻击. 就是 定位一个不是 大众的游戏 怎么样.
<wzlxx> iVIM2: 嗯，如何解压chm?
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:呵呵！的确！
<iVIM2> wzlxx: extract然后自动Tab补全一下
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 有一个chm的指令
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:你想把他定位为那些人群玩的游戏？
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 游戏 只提供基本的架构, 和非常基本 的 ai .就算不设置ai 也可以玩.
<debianer> happyaron: 刚刚才发现，银河麒麟已经不能下载了，都商用了
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 喜欢 战略(非策略), 以及 AI 的.
<iVIM2> Kylin不是失败的？
<happyaron> debianer: 麒麟就是个梦，不要理它就好。
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么换内核？我想换个试试。或者两个内核都装上，每次选一个用
<mausetot_> debianer: 不知道
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:我也是！
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 弄成 二次世界大战怎么样.
<Bigfatcatlove123> 好是好！但要很好的确定主题！
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 真实 的地图, 真实 的战略要地.
<iVIM2> debianer: aptitude install安装内核也可
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 详情参考debian.org 我已经很久没用,现在用fedora
<debianer> iVIM2: 可以apt安装hurd?
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:再添油加醋不？
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 還不如架空好了，沒有歷史包袱
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 就是 重新 在游戏中重新 再来一次 第二次世纪大战, 使用原来的战略, 德国的二线作战. 或者 用不同的 方法
<iVIM2> debianer: 装了你弄不好就完蛋了
<iVIM2> debianer: 我看见Debian仓库里面有Hurd内核的，但是你敢随便尝试？
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 看看 会否 第二次世界大战 的结局会不会被改变. 因为 不同的战略
<iVIM2> debianer: 听说别人装kfreebsd(这个还是稳定的东西呢)把grub搞丢了
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:要让玩家有足够的发展和思维工具！
<debianer> iVIM2: 所以我问是否可以装两个内核，登录的时候自由选择
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 就是说 如果 第二次世界大战不像 当初那么 打, 结果会怎么样
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:对！
<blueghost> :)
<debianer> iVIM2: 不管如何，感觉debian比ubuntu好很多
<mausetot_> debianer: 不知道
<iVIM2> debianer: Hurd是否支持ext?
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 不过对于游戏 编程 不懂. 外行, 只是有想法
<liubii> ofan： 谢谢呀  emacs确实是个好东西 不过这任务够我玩半年的了 ^_^
<iVIM2> debianer: 建议用下arch
<Bigfatcatlove123> 在吧那些历史的名人的脾气调查好！根据他们的经历和事物的态度来设计ai
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:我也是！呵呵！
<debianer> iVIM2: 为何用arch
<iVIM2> debianer: 学习
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 或者这些都不要, 就是说不要那些名人, 完全 按自己的 想法. 意思就是说, 如果当时 是我在指挥 的, 会不会比 以前那些的更好, 或者 更差
<iVIM2> debianer: 为何从Ub到Deb?
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:恩！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 自己去设计对手
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 但 当时 的所有条件 必需一样, 武器啊, 地理 的限制或优势 啊.
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:对！
<debianer> iVIM2: ubuntu越来越不好用了
<iVIM2> debianer: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以利用源從Ub到Deb，只要注意修改配置就可以了，我曾經實驗過
<debianer> iVIM2: 臃肿，订制性也叉，速度慢。优点是容易上手
<blueghost> blueghost:) 就是 条件一样, 战略和制定战略的人不一样, 都变成自己.
<barcastar> 为什么ubuntu越来越不好用？
<debianer> iVIM2: 我2005年以前就是用debian的
<iVIM2> debianer: 为什么定制性差？
<blueghost> barcastar:) 因为 越来越创新
<barcastar> 创新了就不好用了？
<debianer> iVIM2: 很多 不需要的东西一并都给你装上去，删掉的话又关联很多东西
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:干脆就叫重回历史吧！呵呵！把整个世界的历史全部重新来过！
<blueghost> barcastar:) 有时, 创新会 越来越好, 但到了某个瓶颈, 越创新越坏. 特别是为了创新 创新
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:)
<Bigfatcatlove123> 无论古代的还是现代的
<iVIM2> debianer: 你说base太大还是软件依赖太多？
<debianer> 反正要删除一个软件，会牵涉很多不能删掉的东西
<iVIM2> debianer: 刚刚装好肯定不大的
<blueghost> barcastar:) 就是 到了没有更好 的创新, 但又要创新的时候, 新出来的东西 都会显得多余. 因为确实 没什么东西可改了, 除非真的有 真正革新 的东西出来, 再重新一轮 的创新
<barcastar> wow
<debianer> iVIM2: 我听所Stallman是用debian
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:可以重奴隶社会！封建社会！或者说资本主义！或者将来的共产主义！
<blueghost> barcastar:) 我是这样想的
<debianer> iVIM2: 不过内核是hurd的听说
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:恩啊！
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 天快黑了，小光还是没起来 xD
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 如果这样 的话, 我更希望的是 去掉任何的框架. 来实验一下人类的历程 是否会有不同
<happyaron> debianer: 他创建的gnu，为啥不用自家内核
<iVIM2> debianer: 我听说torvalds用的是Fedora
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:呵呵！就叫我地球人吧！
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 听说盖子先生用的还是windows呢
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:书写一部自己种族的传奇！
<debianer> iVIM2: 呵呵，是吗？FEDORA我很久以前用过，最开始还是叫REDHAT的时候
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:然后就和外星人火拼！
<barcastar> blueghost: ubuntu做了什么多余的创新呢？我刚接触ubuntu，没有对比
<debianer> 后来用fedora还没有包管理器
<debianer> iVIM2: 我用的第一个发行版本是redhat7.2
<iVIM2> debianer: 我觉得torvalds用什么和我无关
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 如果这样的话, 我想 可能 想法就不同了. 就不是 ai 了. 是完全是玩家 没有 Ai. 就是 当许多人 组合成一个 氏族开始
<Bigfatcatlove123> 怎么感觉有点像孢子这个游戏的模式了！
<debianer> iVIM2: 是的，无关
<NoIE> 当年用fedora的时候，安装软件真是痛苦。
<debianer> NoIE: 是啊，好多盘
<debianer> NoIE: 为了装个输入法，我折腾死了
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 实验一下, 在 资源 匮乏的年代, 是否真的会出现 某个掌握更多的资源 的人来 奴隶 另一些人
<debianer> NoIE: redhat的时候，应用软件更难搞
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:很有可能！
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 或者 掌握 有资源的人, 如果 认为 改变, 会不会 人类的历史 就不是 奴隶社会, 封建社会....这样了
<NoIE> 基本上是在安装redhat的时候，将所有的软件都装上。
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:奴隶们会不会起来反抗！
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 会不会直接去到 资本主义, 或者共产主义.
<iVIM2> NoIE: arch装起来特别容易
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:或者直接分化到两个种族！一个高贵，一个低贱！
<debianer> iVIM2: gnu emacs是Stallman做的吗？
<NoIE> 亲笔所写。
<iVIM2> debianer: Google下吧，我记得是
<iVIM2> 当时人们不相信emacs可以搞出来
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 就是 说 人类 会不会有另一种形式 的发展. 在 生存, 或者 利益的驱动, 会不会还是这样发展. 什么时候会出现 法律,  限制
<NoIE> 当年，Stallman就是靠卖emacs为自由软件基金会筹钱的。
<blueghost> brianzhao:) 将 按钮放在 左边, 就挺多余的.
<blueghost> brianzhao:) 那 就是 没事找事
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:或者说信仰就是约束他们的东西了！
<debianer> NoIE: 阿，很感动阿
<NoIE> 感动感动。
<debianer> NoIE: 很man，名字里也有
<iVIM2> 根本不懂emacs
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:游戏就是一个很大的工程啊！很开发一个系统才不多！
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 哦, 那就要 引入 神的 概念了. 不过这样 可能 没意思, 有可能 如果是 西方人玩的, 可能直接就进入 民主社会了. 因为受 现有观念 的影响
<debianer> 最近用emacs越来越喜欢了，在学elisp和python
<iVIM2> 觉得编辑器可能没那么重要
<blueghost> Bigfatcatlove123:) 如果是 朝鲜 人玩, 可能 直接就进入 共产了
<debianer> iVIM2: 我以前也这么认为
<blueghost> 中国 就不知道了
<debianer> blueghost: 不要讨论政治了，中国社会目前就是半封建半资本主义形态，政治上是封建模式，经济上走资本主义道路
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:就是啊！能直接打到美国了！
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:能实现一切不能实现的呵呵！
<debianer> 很奇怪，为什么社会主义都在封建专制根深蒂固的国家取得了政权？比如俄国和中国
<NoIE> debianer: 没什么好奇怪的，
<jyf1987> 因为那是假冒的嘛
<debianer> 中国社会目前最主要的矛盾就是：官员们日益下降的道德和人民群众日益增长的智慧之间的矛盾！
<barcastar> debianer: 因为是从一个极端走向另一个极端
<jyf1987> 北欧有许多社会主义国家嘛 土共不提而已
<iVIM2> debianer: 斯大林
<debianer> barcastar: 不是极端，仍然是封建政治在最怪
<barcastar> 不要高估了人民群众的智慧
<zdon> 记得论坛里有人在回复里发了一张牛吃草的壁纸，请问在哪里呢？
<barcastar> 大家都是受了奴化教育的人
<NoIE> 恩。
<Kandu> blueghost: 聊得差不多了吧
<debianer> 北大附中有个学生说老师说的都是矛盾的，说少数服从多数，但又说真理掌握在少数人手里
<Kandu> blueghost: 寫個簡短的縱覽說明唄
<blueghost> debianer:) 我是说,  如果用一个游戏来重演 人类历史, 而且是没有既定框架, 限制, 期待有足够的空间 按自己的想法来做,  会否 演变一个不同的路线. 而这种游戏似乎 没什么意思, 因为 现有观念的影响, 不同 的人 可能会 直接按这些想法 直接进入 心目中的 历史.
<barcastar> 那就是个悖论
<debianer> blueghost: 明白了，你是想用电脑来模拟社会进化
<kenomuyi> 这个房间无所不谈啊
<blueghost> debianer:) 所以 就有了 刚才那个说的, 不是想政治化
<blueghost> debianer:) 是啊
<debianer> 民主能避免最坏的情况，专制常常是最好的加上最坏的
<blueghost> kenomuyi:) 在聊 想做一个游戏, 应该也算 技术讨论吧. 当然和 #ubuntu 没关系
<Kandu> blueghost: 這個遊戲總得能夠實現才行吧，現在聊的好像太大了
<Bigfatcatlove123> 我回来了！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 这破网啊！
<lu> 你想设置多少种因数在里面，影响历史的进程？
<debianer> blueghost: 模拟社会进化，要模拟社会力量发展和对比
<Kandu> blueghost: 真如上述說的話，就算能開發出來，這世上也沒那麼厲害的電腦能執行
<kenomuyi> 好像有点像黑客帝国了
<Bigfatcatlove123> 信仰！文化！
<blueghost> Kandu:) 哪个, 先前那个? 还是刚刚那个
<Bigfatcatlove123> 就是！
<debianer> blueghost: 要以自私自利为核心
<debianer> blueghost: 在自私自利的情况下，考虑社会利益
<NoIE> 你们觉得，人权和主全有冲突吗？
<Kandu> blueghost: 寫個說明，如果可行，便做唄。看着不可行，就不做唄
<debianer> blueghost: 自私自利要设为前提
<Bigfatcatlove123> blueghost:人民的反抗！
<NoIE> s/主全/主权
<Bigfatcatlove123> 暴动！起义！
<blueghost> Kandu:) 我是想, 是否可以实现. 如果可以, 我不会做, 是否可以找到人来做, 我出想法, 能人出技术
<Bigfatcatlove123> 但要先写好剧本！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 呵呵！
<happyaron> 出libofetion的命令行版本了。
<NoIE> 我在给BBC的投稿里写到：西方认为人权高于主权，中国认为主权高于人权；我觉得人权和主权没有冲突，有冲突的是人权和独裁。
<Kandu> blueghost: 遊戲大概的架構寫來看看再說，再聊下去，天王老子都做不出來
<NoIE> 另：BBC没用我的稿件。。。
<debianer> happyaron: 哪里下载libofetion?
<Bigfatcatlove123> 大家明晚继续！我先下了睡觉了！
<Kandu> blueghost: 應該說，已經是做不出來了
<blueghost> Kandu:) 好的. 回去想想. 到时再说吧
<blueghost> Kandu:) 重演历史那个 还是战略那个.  重演历史是 顺着 Big.. 的想法 想的. 主要的是那个战略的那个
<jyf1987> NoIE: 不要随便代表别人 我也是中国人 我不认为主权高于人权
<Kandu> blueghost: 基於現有技術，都做不出來
<NoIE> jyf1987: 是的。
<NoIE> 我写错了。
<happyaron> debianer: code.google.com/p/ofetion
<debianer> NoIE: 套用马克思的话说，人权和主权是相辅相成的，主权应该用来维护人权，不维护人权的主权用来干什么？搬着石头砸自己的脚。反过来，人权得到保护发展，才能让主权更加强
<debianer> happyaron: 谢谢
<NoIE> 恩。
<debianer> happyaron: 飞信开源了？
<NoIE> 只是有开源版本。
<debianer> NoIE: 有开源版本了是开源了吗？
<happyaron> debianer: 是黑箱分析的。
<debianer> happyaron: 哦
<debianer> happyaron: 飞信协议开源有可能吗
<blueghost> Kandu:) 我到时 写个 框架吧
<happyaron> debianer: 移动没发表过文档。
<happyaron> debianer: 有开源库，移动也不封杀，这样就挺好。
<debianer> happyaron: 移动不是换了协议吗？造成以前的版本都不能使用
<debianer> happyaron: 开源库是移动发放的吗
<debianer> happyaron: 这里哪个是命令行版本？有个SH的，为和是uninstall?
<happyaron> debianer: 以前版本的那个libfetion是闭源的。
<Kandu> blueghost: 嗯，寫好了給大家看看
<happyaron> debianer: libfetion不能用的时候libofetion出现了，一直到现在。
<happyaron> debianer: 都不是移动的。
<debianer> happyaron: 其他都是openfetion
<debianer> happyaron: http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/downloads/list
<blueghost> Kandu:) 好的, 但 不是一时半会, 还有其他东西忙呢
<happyaron> debianer: openfetion是实现了libofetion支持的所有功能的gtk+客户端。
<happyaron> 过一阵子要出cliofetion
<debianer> happyaron: 命令行用哪个？
<happyaron> 代码没正式发布呢。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 什么 cliofetion??? 飞信???
<happyaron> gebjgd: 下个版本可能直接就是2.1.0了，libofetion独立出来，openfetion/cliofetion是前端。
<pityonline> blueghost: 就是命令行飞信
<blueghost> 哦
<barcastar> 费心？？
<barcastar> 呃，几乎不用，费劲
<ugoubuntu> archlinux core   和 arcboot 有什么区别？
<blueghost> 莫扎特和贝多芬, 哪个在世界上的 评价高
<alvin_rxg> ugoubuntu: 不推荐用 archboot
<ugoubuntu> alvin_rxg: 为什么，我还不了解两个，还没装。
<mausetot_> ugoubuntu: 不为什么
<ugoubuntu> ……真有速度
<ugoubuntu> 我在archlinux.org上只下到了core。然后在163上下了个boot。两个大小上还是有些差异啊～
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/r7XS4.gif
<Kandu> lol
<MengXingHun> 使用python 运行外部程序，比如xchat, os.system("xchat")  会返回来一大堆数据，能不能不返回数据呢？就像用启动器执行xchat 一样呢？
<alvin_rxg> xchat > /dev/null
<lxt> 有人在吗？
<mausetot_> 有
<MengXingHun> irc://irc.eastgame.net:6667/mldonkey
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 有啥好玩的游戏么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: urbanterror
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 机器跑不动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 换个配置低点的游戏
<silenceCHAO> bot 任务
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< wine 红警95竟然会死掉。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 太假了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: dosbox 红警
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< dos版的那个？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 分辨率太低了吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你笔记本屏幕有多大……
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 1280*800
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 或许还是当时 13,5吋 的高一点
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 什么13.5寸？
<jiero> 发现好玩的。
<jiero> Xonotic 0.1发出来
<jiero> http://dl.xonotic.org/xonotic-0.1.0preview.zip
<^k^>  06:11
<gebjgd> jiero<< 什么东西=
<gebjgd> jiero<< 有没有好的即时战略游戏阿
<alvin_rxg> o.a.d
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: lgdb 上有甚多的
<alvin_rxg> *很多
<gebjgd> AllenYan<< 0ad卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< << 0ad卡
<alvin_rxg> spring
<jiero> 0ad
<jiero> 不算卡。
<jiero> Kernel Panic好玩。
<jiero> gebjgb: 你那样是无法唤醒我的。
<jiero> 必须用 :
<alvin_rxg> jiero
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 呃。
<alvin_rxg> 其实是 client 的算法问题……
<jiero> 呃～
<jiero> globulation 2 好玩，但是没活动了。
<gebjgd> jiero<< gebjgb是无法唤醒我的
<gebjgd> jiero<< gebjgb != gebjgd
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< openra你那里能跑了么
<alvin_rxg> 不能
<jiero> Ubuntu 10.10 的dpkg窗口 不放在前面就会死机。。。
<jiero> 傻了。。。
<alvin_rxg> dpkg 有gui ？
<jiero> 没有。
<jiero> 任意的都行，Synaptic/Terminal/Software Center。。。
<jiero> 但是如果你看不到这个窗口，它就死给你看。
<jiero> 即使那个窗口只是置顶不是聚焦。
<alvin_rxg> x_X  debian 就不会
<jiero> 狗屁bug
<alvin_rxg> 原来是 archl 啊…… 人称 罗姐 @ubuntu.org.cn
<archl> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 错了？
 * archl 认为自己的称号真衰
<gebjgd> archl< 萝姐
<alvin_rxg> 害我一直以为他真是女的
<gebjgd> archl< 该换发行版了
<archl> gebjgd: 我好懒好懒。
<gebjgd> archl< 懒就更应该换滚动升级版本
<archl> arch 不行。
<gebjgd> archl< 有什么不行的
<archl> arch不认我的电脑。
<archl> x_x
<gebjgd> archl< 不可能
<gebjgd> archl< 我一新2个旧电脑。还有一个半新不旧的电脑都能上arch
<archl> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=231274&p=1494567
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 想用Arch不知道怎么设置网络。经常有dhcpcd 报错
<archl> 好久以前了~
<gebjgd> archl< 瞧你发这个地方
<gebjgd> archl< 有几个arch用户上ubuntu论坛的
<archl> lol Ubuntu论坛不是被Archer占领了吗？
<archl> 有几个那里的常客不是用Arch的？
<archl> 数数。 ee不是。 也就ee了。
<gebjgd> archl< 从来不上ubuntu论坛
<archl> 呃～
<gebjgd> archl< arch用户多了。这里没几个
<archl> 知道。
<gebjgd> archl< qq群上就有90多人
<archl> ～
<alvin_rxg> dhcpd 跟 12个 au 服务器什么关系……
<archl> 不知道。
<alvin_rxg> 那文章提到12个au服务器干嘛……
<archl> 我不知道那个具体什么意思。所以就说了。
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<archl> 问题不明确时就把自己有的信息说出来有错吗？
<archl> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那你也没说你是怎么使用 dhcpd 的……
<gebjgd> archl< 都不知道你有什么问题
<archl> 自动的吧。
<archl> 忘记了。arch要求联网。
<archl> 然后它自动配置吧。
<archl> 然后报错。
<gebjgd> archl< 贴错误
<alvin_rxg> arch 不会自动配置……是你哪个软件在自动配置
<archl> ？
<archl> 软件不就是arch自身么。
<gebjgd> archl< 。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> archl< 你还是继续用ubuntu吧
<archl> 恩～
<alvin_rxg> archl: 替你擦把汗，回帖里没个人说到正题的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< bt emule半天没下载下来的专辑。竟然用downloadhelper搞定了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 还是320 kbps的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: downloadhelper 可以下 bt?
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不是，http的
<alvin_rxg> 哦， firefox addon
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 恩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 话说，当初你还警告我少下 mp3 呢……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 流媒体下的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 和youtube搞的有什么区别
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不怕
<alvin_rxg> 还是 mp3...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< http://slwhxzx.6621.net/special.html?sokey=%E5%92%8C%E5%B9%B3%E4%B9%8B%E6%9C%88
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 是阿。警察以为是我在线听的呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 下了就刻盘删除。不留任何痕迹
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<archl> alvin_rxg: 当时我去搜google和arch论坛，就没一个一样的。
<gebjgd> archl< arch的有频道的。去频道里问阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他说的 archlinux 论坛是： 论坛首页 » 衍生发行版 » 其它类Unix OS发行版 » Arch发行版
<archl> 哈哈～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< ubuntu论坛里的？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<archl> 我说的是 https://bbs.archlinux.org/
<archl> 我去了那里。
<alvin_rxg> x=
<alvin_rxg> x)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< ubuntu论坛里面有arch的版块？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<alvin_rxg> 没去看过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 今天刚听说
<gebjgd> archl< 你再重装一遍
<gebjgd> archl< 有问题在线问人
<alvin_rxg> (23:50:20) gebjgd: archl< 你还是继续用ubuntu吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< XD
<archl> 对～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 有事情做了。那么多和平之月的专辑。
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 还有古筝的专辑，打算都搞下来
<alvin_rxg> -.- jagd 都没下这么多……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我以前下的更多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 都刻成mp3-cd盘了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 有80多张吧
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不好别的。就好听歌看电影
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 攒东西
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> roylez< 靠，主席怎么有op权限了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: empathy + telepathy-haze ???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 什么东西？
<alvin_rxg> http://is.gd/jkNeb
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - empathy使用qq：：
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我用的pidgin
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 因为empathy 时不时的上线
<alvin_rxg> http://is.gd/jkNxE   xD
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [已解决]通过abs装的软件如何升级？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 。。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> yaourt 什么时候开始管 abs 了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 他显然混淆了abs和aur
<alvin_rxg> http://is.gd/jkQ5C  哎，看了两页……哎，关了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 启动时有一个服务加载失败，来不及看清楚怎么办
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< SCO键
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 强大XD
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<archl> Hedgewars 0.9.15 3天内发布。
<gebjgd> archl< 百战兲虫你还没玩够-ß
<archl> 呃。在我没完成lua之前。
<archl> 一直一直。
<archl> gebjgd: 规则都是自己改的话玩法就太多了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不行。pdf太多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 逼急了只能买电子书了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<archl> pdf 的么，用7寸屏幕。
<gebjgd> archl< 太大了
<gebjgd> archl< 5存合适
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< pidgin有的时候会不刷新好友列表
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 就是那个人已经下线了。但是列表竟然还在
<alvin_rxg> 呃
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-24
<evensidematgun> 早上好
<iWork> :)
<noahbentusi> 早啊.
<vicar_> 汗，为何刚才刚输入文字，就退出了
<noahbentusi> 默认 安装了chrome. 发觉 chrome渲染的字体 没有firefox的舒服. 是chrome配置问题吗?
<noahbentusi> chrome字体 显得有点虚
<vicar_> 我是看习惯了
<vicar_> vicar
<noahbentusi> 噢, 那我还是用firefox吧
<richard_ma> 有做过gettext的c程序的么？怎么弄阿？Google了好几条教程都不行，是不是Ubuntu下的gettext有问题阿？
<noahbentusi> richard_ma, 你怎么弄的?
<richard_ma> noahbentusi: http://www.jiangmiao.org/blog/1285.html#comment-942
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux下的本地化与国际化 – 2. gettext | 江淼的Blog
<richard_ma> noahbentusi: 按照这个教程弄得
<noahbentusi> 你说不行, 指的是?
<richard_ma> noahbentusi: 前面都没问题，就是最后运行时候不能出来中文字符
<richard_ma> noahbentusi: 所有需要的文件和路径都没问题，编译也没报错
<noahbentusi> LANG环境变量对么?
<richard_ma> noahbentusi: 我设置成了zh_CN.utf8
<noahbentusi> 那你的.mo放到哪个目录里面了?
<richard_ma> gettext_demo/language/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/
<richard_ma> noa
<tenzu> iFvwm: 神,您召唤我?
<richard_ma> noahbentusi: gettext_demo/language/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/
<noahbentusi> 试试 /usr/share/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES
<richard_ma> noahbentusi: 试过了，也不行
<Linux> 唉  为破解无限路由的telnet密码而烦阿
<Linux> 谁会破解无线路由的管理员密码？
<aikon> 请问，ubuntu 10.04 的Gwibber是哪个版本的？
<if_else> 各位，兄台 rsync 是 差异备份，还是增量备份？谢谢
<vicar_> nick vicar
<Linux> if_else: rsync这个命令在谷歌和百度找不到解释吗？
<sitaback> ^_^
<wzlxx> 发现用firefox插件直接看chm效果还是不错滴～
<soiamso> wzlxx: 不过chm 的文档也比较少了
<wzlxx> soiamso: 嗯，就是因为这个还得有个软件，现在可以卸之了～
<wzlxx> 用debian的是直接装的xorg还是只要xorg-core？？？
<soiamso> wzlxx: debian是拆开来的吗？
<wzlxx> 嗯
<wzlxx> debian分的很细～ooo也可以单独安装～
<debianer> wzlxx: debian里删掉ooo，也会把gnome删掉吗
<wzlxx> debianer: 不知～看自己～
<houge_langley> 大家好，有个问题，我同事的无线网卡是bc4315的，安装了受限驱动后，显示链接了，但是图标显示没有链接
<houge_langley> 对此表示无能为力，受限驱动中有两个，一个是bc的开源驱动，安装后就是刚才所说的那样，如果是安装BC的STA驱动图标和提示都是链接，但是无法显示网页
<houge_langley> test
<^k^> houge_langley, ....  10:33 
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 拜见猴哥
<houge_langley> 兄弟客气了，呵呵
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 我的是bcm4311.
<pocoyo> houge_langley: No problem
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 要开就开 要关就关。
<houge_langley> pocoyo:  对的就是，这个型号
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 不大一样。4312以上的就有区别 记得。
<houge_langley> pocoyo:  哦，意思是一直开者无线网卡的开关就行了？
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 我一直关着 :D
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 我一开他老连 貌似
<houge_langley> pocoyo:  哦，一会儿去试试，是不是开关的问题~
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 刚开试了试 没有问题。
<Decate> 哈哈，我的fedora终于可以WIFI了。
<houge_langley> pocoyo:  牛哥用的驱动是哪个版本？
<pocoyo> houge_langley: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#bcm43xx.2C_b43legacy.2C_b43.2C_softmac.2C..._the_full_story
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 我是用这里的说明下载的。应该是私有驱动。
<Decate> houge_langley: 你也是WIFI问题？
<pocoyo> houge_langley: broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2 我用的这个  还特意留下了备份。
<houge_langley> Decate:  我同事的网本，我的笔记本没有问题
<houge_langley> pocoyo:  是自己编译的吧~
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 不编译。这个是固件。
<Decate> houge_langley: 噢，我的本子在ubuntu下没事，在fedora下就不行，后来升级了内核就可以了。
<houge_langley> pocoyo:  驱动的固件
<houge_langley> pocoyo:  ?
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 是啊。
<pocoyo> houge_langley:   1 tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2   2 cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver   3 b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<houge_langley> pocoyo:  OK，好的，能发到我的邮箱吗？我在医院的网络不好使
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 这个网址给你吧 找Ubuntu/Debian 这一节有介绍。？
<houge_langley> pocoyo:  好的，谢谢，有网址就行
<Kandu> houge_langley: 我是用 http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php  這裡的驅動，自己編譯的。安裝後再把系統自帶的 b43 和 ssb 加到黑名單
<^k^> ⇪ title: Broadcom.com - 802.11 Linux STA driver
<houge_langley> Kandu:  这个貌似就是受限驱动那里的STA私有驱动，我安装的就是这个
<Kandu> houge_langley: 這個很好用吧
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 发了 回去好好 折腾。
<houge_langley> Kandu:  朋友说的是ubuntu里面提供的受限驱动？我安装后，同事的笔记本连接wifi显示链接，但是图标显示没有链接
<houge_langley> pocoyo:  谢谢牛哥
<Kandu> houge_langley: ? 顯示連結，沒有連結？
<houge_langley> 是的
<houge_langley> Kandu:  是的
<Kandu> 啥意思？
<houge_langley> Kandu:  我的意思就是，ubuntu的右上角显示，无线网络**已经链接，但是panel上的图标显示没有链接
<houge_langley> Kandu:  然后网页也大不开
<Kandu> houge_langley: 那就是正常連結咯
<Kandu> houge_langley: 哦
<Kandu> houge_langley: 那就 echo -e "blacklist wl\nblackclist ssb\nlib80211\nwl\n" >> /etc/modprobe.d/CfgBCM43.conf
<Kandu> houge_langley: 最後的 CfgBCM43 隨便改名，後綴 .conf 就行
<houge_langley> Kandu:  加入黑名单？
<soiamso> houge_langley: broadcom atheros via 都基本可以入黑名单了
<Kandu> houge_langley: 呃，打錯， blacklist wl 改成 blaccklist b43
<soiamso> houge_langley: 就是买电脑的时候看见这几个牌子可以不买了
<wzlxx> debian编译成DEB包很简单吗？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/130521.htm
<ofan> 浏览器速度争霸Opera11 vs. Chrome10
<Kandu> houge_langley: 我剛裝好這個也是連不了的，都得自己配置過
<soiamso> houge_langley: 现在一般便宜的配置都在用这三家的东西，基本没有linux支持。
<soiamso> wzlxx: debian成deb ?
<wzlxx> soiamso: 软件～
<wzlxx>  
<soiamso> wzlxx: 好像不难
<Kandu> 上次 happyaron 講了打包，我還是沒學會。這麼多參數要設置。。
<wzlxx> soiamso: 呵呵～那就好～源码自己打包好管理…
<wzlxx> Kandu: 悲剧的没有听～
<soiamso> wzlxx: 现在很多语言都退出了自身的包管理机制
<houge_langley> 好像中兴的3G无线网卡用的也是博通的芯片……
<vicar_> wine了IE6 以后 不能装插件 怎么做
<vicar_> 算了 不wine了，装虚拟好了。
<Linux> hello!请问各位谁有wireshark CHM版的手册？中文版的。网上下载要注册。很麻烦的
<ofan> 貌似没
<ofan> 就看wireshark的帮助就行
<Linux> 网页版的也行
<wzlxx> Kandu: pocoyo debian安装X的时候你们都是直接xorg 啊 还是直接 core啊～
<Kandu> wzlxx: 沒裝 xorg
<Linux> 帮助？呵呵  我英语水平还没练到看英语帮助
<wzlxx> Kandu: 汗～
<ofan> wireshark 的帮助就是网页的
<if_else> 各位兄台，ipv6 访问用到的 tunnel 使用 gw6c 吗？还有其他软件吗？谢谢
<wzlxx> Kandu: 大便里为啥还有rpm啊？？？？？？？？？
<lainme> if_else: miredo
<Kandu> wzlxx: rpm 好唄
<wzlxx> Kandu: 不知道什么时候装的？你的也有这个？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 看你用dvd还是cd的吧。
<Linux> 不知道大家安装软件，喜欢选择源代码的自己编译，还是喜欢拿已经编译的如deb，rpm等这些？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 不裝
<wzlxx> Kandu: 我用的是netinst
<jiero> 一般用昵称用Linux相关的都是新手。。。
<palomino|working> 显然是deb , Linux
<jiero> Linux: lol，问习惯问题是无意义的。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: Kandu: 我用的是netinst
<Linux> jiero: 我确实是新手。
<dawnfantasy> jiero, 厉害
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 。。。 他能包括 xorg吗。
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 100M+ ?
<jiero> dawnfantasy: 什么？
<dawnfantasy> 这都发现了规律
<wzlxx> pocoyo: xorg我是后来装的啊
<if_else> lainme: 谢谢，兄台
<Linux> jiero: 我都不知道怎么改名。昨天才来irc
<lainme> if_else: :)
<jiero> Linux: 这里的irc讨论的问题我基本插不了话～
<Linux> jiero: 我跟你讨论就是拉  (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<jiero> Linux: 你会编程吗？
<messi> Linux: /nick new_nick
<ofan> Linux: boy or girl?
<Linux> 汗  在下不才。只会研究网络分析
<ofan> Linux: 不错,可以互补..
<Linux> 我boy。目前为止还未发现有女孩上irc
<Linux> of
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 要不卸载xorg再安xorg-core??
<Linux> ofan: 你编程？
<flh> hi
<policeman> Linux: yeah
<jiero> Linux: hi
<Linux> jiero: hi
<jiero> 这里girl少。
<^k^> flh, 好  11:24 
<Linux> jiero: 少？根本就没有
<policeman> 额~
<jiero> 有也不高速你。
<Linux> policeman: 那学的什么语言？
<Crose> 哈哈
<Linux> jiero: 不告诉就算了。
<policeman> Linux: c/c++ py
<Linux> policeman: 哦？我很喜欢py。但没有时间看那书
<Linux> policeman: C语言麻。我就懒得看了
<Crose> C语言怎么了额
<Linux> Crose: 太高深了呗。
<Crose> 额……
<policeman> Linux: 饿了..俺吃饭去鸟
<Linux> policeman: OK
<zprood> Linux: 早上好
<Linux> 我这里的机房下载限制在10kb。好悲剧。我现在就在下wine
<Linux> zprood: 早上好
<Crose> 10kb……
<Linux> Crose: 是阿。所以一直在嗅探老师telnet路由
<Kandu> 還是小寫的 b   -.-b
<Linux> Crose: 到现在他都还没telnet路由
<Crose>  Linux: 哈
<policeman> Linux: 这么牛拜,想盗他密码?
<freeflying> iFvwm: 一年又过了
<Linux> Crose: 我想把我的下载速率整高点
<Linux> Crose: 你知道不。整个机房都在QQ。没有人下载。悲剧
<Linux> policeman: 盗取？nono  嗅探而已
<Crose> Linux: 你不知道我们机房，QQ都能卡掉线……
<messi> Linux: 机房多大的宽带啊？
<Linux> policeman: 前段时间嗅探了一下机房的QQ邮箱密码
<Linux> 很大的。但就是不愿意给我们
<policeman> Linux: http的?
<Linux> policeman: pop的
<messi> Linux: 用什么嗅探
<policeman> Linux: oh~
<Linux> messi: tcpdump and wireshark
<Crose> 线鲨不错:P
<messi> Linux: 不是加过密的吗
<Linux> policeman: 你不是吃饭了吗
<policeman> Linux: 还没去
<Linux> messi: 有些人用的邮箱客户端收取邮件，有些不懂得如何设置加密收信
<policeman> nnnd外面太冷了
<Linux> policeman: ^_^。还是饿着把
<messi> Linux: 。。。那也太没安全意识了，碰到你倒霉了。有什么好玩的没
<Linux> qq邮箱在线收取可是加了密的。不信看看前面有https
<Linux> messi: 我来机房只有守株待兔。
<pocoyo> Linux: lainme MM.
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 随便
<Crose> 嗅探mmQ号也行啊:P
<Linux> messi: 我一定要等到网管telnet路由
<wzlxx>  pocoyo: 那我的openbox会依赖卸载不？
<Linux> QQ号？。反正嗅探邮箱的时候也跟着嗅探到了
<messi> Linux: 路由没密码你怎么登录
<soiamso> Linux: packet 限制的怎样整大？
<Linux> messi: 所以就嗅探阿。上次看到老师telnet了路由。可惜当时没有嗅探
<Linux> messi: 真是会很终身
<soiamso> Linux: 路由都是com 上虚拟终端的，对外都没有管理机制
<Linux> 下次拿下流光暴力破解试试
<soiamso> Linux: 你老师真牛
<Linux> soiamso: 不限制。嗅探后保存。过滤出来
<soiamso> Linux: 你老师是用com上的telnet吧
<policeman> qq也都加密
<Linux> soiamso: 我老师是CCNA呢
<soiamso> Linux: 入侵老师的电脑是最快的手段
<messi> Linux: 那你时机要选好了，屁颠屁颠的跟在老湿后面
<Linux> policeman: qq邮箱不加密吧？得到邮箱密码也就得到了qq密码
<soiamso> Linux: 他是ccna就没有可能用你认为的方法去telnet
<Linux> soiamso: 我敢么？上次他发现我在整机房的同学。就把我封了。整了几个小时我盗取同学的mac来上去
<soiamso> Linux: 估计rhcss更强
<soiamso> Linux: 局域网你都敢搞？不用人肉，立马就把你拉出去打
<Linux> soiamso: 老师喜欢把我们当傻冒。它不会担心我们盗取的。再说我刚才nmap了一下路由。开放来23和80.按照他的习惯。它不喜欢web界面操作
<messi> Linux: 还绑定mac的啊，那得多少工作量？
<soiamso> Linux: 就是贪方便的做法了，可能路由器有点远？
<Linux> messi: 不是。他是这样设置的。排除某些人的mac。不绑定
<Linux> soiamso: 他说web界面操作反应太慢。还是命令来得快
<messi> Linux: 那你随便改一个mac就行了，何必盗取呢
<soiamso> Linux: 你学校的路由器是 一个 linux服务器，还是硬件？
<Linux> messi: 我试过的。随便改个也不行。必须要已经上过局域网的mac地址才可以
<Linux> 貌似动态绑定
<soiamso> Linux: 但是在宿舍的不限制速度吧，你何必在机房搞？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 试试不就知道了。
<Linux> soiamso: 纯正的路由器。不是linux服务器
<soiamso> Linux: radius
<if_else> 各位兄台，安装 miredo 设置 ServerAdress 后，重启服务，但是还是不能使用 Ipv6,Ipv6 已经开启，谢谢
<Linux> soiamso: 宿舍？？只有老师才有这个待遇
<soiamso> Linux: 就是一个radius 系统，控制防火墙
<if_else> 还需要其他设置吗？谢谢
<soiamso> Linux: 什么学校的 CS 专业？
<messi> Linux: 好像还是不错的路由器，什么牌子的？
<soiamso> messi: 随便一个tp-link的家用如果开放radius 在有线网络都可以搞，
<Linux> messi: : 思科。他只会操作这个
<soiamso> messi: 不过tp-link就只在无线上搞了这个
<Linux> soiamso: 成都指南针职业技术学校。网络一般
<Linux> 网络一班
<soiamso> Linux: 你读211的学校就可以在宿舍上网了
<messi> soiamso: 哦
<messi> Linux: 哦
<Linux> soiamso: 211？
<Linux> 最近我恶补交换机和路由器操作的命令。天！比linux‘的命令还难学
<soiamso> Linux: 而且211对国内所有211学校内网 网络都是100Mb
<policeman> soiamso: 然后按流量收费...
<messi> soiamso: 怀念教育网。那个100M真的是100M啊
<soiamso> Linux: 我第一次用 h3c 防火墙 的时候 基本都还么有怎样用 linux，回想起来那是太笨了
<Linux> soiamso: 本人不才。不知道211
<Linux> soiamso: 我去google一下
<soiamso> Linux: 你少壮不努力
<Linux> soiamso: “我第一次用 h3c 防火墙 的时候 基本都还么有怎样用 linux，回想起来那是太笨了”
<Linux> soiamso: 那你喜欢用iptables做防火墙？
<soiamso> Linux: 天天查手册很正常吧
<if_else> 要在 hosts 里面设置 ipv6 地址吗？还是默认使用域名访问就可以了，谢谢！
<soiamso> Linux: iptables 不是防火墙
<Linux> soiamso: 鄙人我用linux才4个月。windows才用一年。算是个菜鸟吧。不知道的还很多。大部分我都在自学
<soiamso> Linux: 你学校用cisico 是浪费钱，如果限制速度的话
<Linux> soiamso: iptables不是防火墙？那是什么？
<soiamso> Linux: 你算可以了，
<Linux> soiamso: 我们着学校有的是钱。限制了很多交换机和路由器呢
<soiamso> Linux: 我混了很久还是4个月时的水平，平台期都几年了
<Linux> soiamso: 我们着学校有的是钱。闲置了很多交换机和路由器呢
<Linux> soiamso: 再怎么说你还是比我高多了
<soiamso> Linux: TOC 理论上是买最少的机器，最大的wan带宽, 你学校就是乱花钱，买很多机器，wan带宽不足
<Linux> soiamso: 我觉得iptables很有意思。我超喜欢用这个iptables防止老师嗅探我的信息。
<Linux> soiamso: 我都郁闷学校这个做法呢
<soiamso> Linux: ipfilter 是包过滤，iptables 是包过滤规则管理
<Linux> soiamso: 差不多吧。对我来说，过滤就是防火。好了。要放学了。我该吃饭了。下午我又继续守株待兔。顺便上irc
<Linux> 再见了。各位师兄师姐们
<chris_> 4
<chris_> 5
<chris_> ls
<chris_> ??
<policeman> if_else: 要
<iFvwm> 过年了。分帐了。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 回家不
<iFvwm> dawnfantasy:
<lerosua> iFvwm: 当然回，不过你送机票让我回就更完美了
<iFvwm> lerosua: 难道你想到长沙来过年
<cfy> 难得今天没升级
<iFvwm> cfy: 有啥好东西
<cfy> iFvwm: http://www.comgeo.net/archives/4499
<cfy> iFvwm: 333部国家地理纪录片，全带字幕，115网盘下载
<iFvwm> 没中文的吧。字幕的不好
<policeman> http://blog.csdn.net/Oneway102/archive/2010/12/20/6086741.aspx
<cfy> iFvwm: 好的
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。。。崽崽不识？
<iFvwm> cfy: 啥。
<iFvwm> 那当然
<cfy> iFvwm: 我看了一部。还不错。挺清楚的。
<iFvwm> 没中文语音的不要
<cfy> 我找找
<iFvwm> mkv当然清晰
<cfy> iFvwm: 貌似没有。。。
<lerosua> iFvwm: 长沙不好玩。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 其实，不去海岛。都没好玩的
<pocoyo> lerosua: 长沙mm多。
<iFvwm> 都外地的。
<iFvwm> cfy: 去学下别人，使用deamon模式，监视clip来下载。改下脚本。
<cfy> iFvwm: clip是啥？
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。 懂了。
<dawnfantasy> iFvwm, :D
<cfy> iFvwm: 这样不太好吧。。。。
<lerosua> pocoyo: mm多，不是你的也不好玩。正如别人有钱，你花不了一样
<pocoyo> lerosua: 高见
<lerosua>  pocoyo 说真的，av看多了，现实美女啥的都成浮云了。
<MopperWhite> 有办法不让XFCE自动保存上次没关掉的程序么？
<MopperWhite> ？？？？
<NoIE> Fortunately for you, our prepackaged copies of Panda3D are already carefully matched.
<lainme> pocoyo: 吃饭去了
<NoIE> carefully matched 是说仔细的测试过吗？
<pocoyo> lainme: 没有。
<lainme> pocoyo: 我说我...
<pocoyo> lainme: 不用向我汇报啊。。。
<MopperWhite> ？？？
<lainme> pocoyo: 你刚才不是给我说话么。。解释一下
<pocoyo> lainme: 没有给你说话 给别人介绍而已 与你我无关
<palomino|working> 有阿 , MopperWhite
<lainme> pocoyo: 看错了...
<MopperWhite> 怎么改啊？？？
<palomino|working> 注销时有个选项吧 , MopperWhite
<MopperWhite> palomino|working: 嗯
<pocoyo> lainme: 我原谅你
<MopperWhite> palomino|working: 点掉没用
<palomino|working> 你先把程序全关了，选上保存 , MopperWhite
<palomino|working> 然后注销，登录进来后再注销，去掉保存
<MopperWhite> palomino|working: 了解，谢谢！！！！
<newUbuntuBoy> 弱弱的问一句, 谁是机器人?
<pocoyo> newUbuntuBoy: 除了咱俩 其余都是
<MopperWhite> 有办法屏蔽别人吗？
<newUbuntuBoy> 好, 我是来完成任务的, 我需要和机器人聊聊天...
<randy_> pocoyo, 我呢
<randy_> MopperWhite,  /ingore
<MopperWhite> 比如屏蔽NickServ
<Kandu> newUbuntuBoy: 你已經完成了
<Kandu> newUbuntuBoy: pocoyo 就是機器人
<pocoyo> newUbuntuBoy: 看 机器人都会说话了。
<randy_> Kandu, 说的对
<randy_> pocoyo, shut up,go back to work,do you bot wrok!!!!
<newUbuntuBoy> pocoyo, shut up,go back to work,do __your__ bot wrok!!!!
<newUbuntuBoy> :P
<MopperWhite> randy_: 就算是机器人……
<MopperWhite> pocoyo: Would you mind my fucking you?
<MopperWhite> 我邪恶了……
<newUbuntuBoy> 不是有机器人可以给出天气预报吗?
<pocoyo> happyaron: 带帽 踢了丫的。
<Kandu> newUbuntuBoy: 嗯，因為太多人用它來查天氣，我們嫌煩就踢了它
<MopperWhite> /weather Xiamen
 * MopperWhite Xiamen:Warm,Sunny,16~20C
<randy_> ^k^只会报时
<MopperWhite> 像这样？
<randy_> ^k^, hi
<MopperWhite> ^k^: time
<MopperWhite> ……
<MopperWhite> 弄错了
<^k^> randy_, 好  13:09 
<MopperWhite> ^k^:hello?
<MopperWhite> ^k^:hi!
<MopperWhite> 只有hi有效？
<MopperWhite> ^k^:hi
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  13:10 
<MopperWhite> 啊啊啊啊啊
<randy_> ^k^,  source
<randy_> ^k^, what is your name
 * MopperWhite 加入了聊天室
 * MopperWhite 离开了聊天室
 * MopperWhite 又加入了聊天室
<MopperWhite> ^k^:How are you?
<MopperWhite> 话说有此^k^在这里跟大家聊天……
<randy_> MopperWhite, 我记得^k会说出自己的源代码
<MopperWhite> 纳尼？！
<MopperWhite> randy_: 源代码
<MopperWhite> ^k^:源代码
<newUbuntuBoy> ^k^: source code
<randy_> MopperWhite, 它是一个在google code的项目
<MopperWhite> randy_: Wow1
<MopperWhite> ^k^:code
<newUbuntuBoy> ^k^:笑一个
<randy_> 今天都没人提问
<MopperWhite> hi
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  13:16 
<cfy> 有没数学的？
<cfy> 有没有人学数学的？
<MopperWhite> 电脑竞赛飘过……
<MopperWhite> 初中水平……
<MopperWhite> 有办法改掉gdm的背景吗？
<policeman> 小学文化飘过...
<cfy> policeman: ofan呢？
<cfy> 没有么。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 概率那本书比较好？
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,数字电子技术哪本书比较好？
<MaskRay> cfy: 几乎没学过
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不想买学校默认的书了。。。。得找基本经典的。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不想买学校默认的书了。。。。得找几本经典的。。。。
<policeman> cfy: 我被逮起来了..
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也有这想法，找些经典书看
<cfy> iFvwm: 信号与系统。模拟电子技术
<cfy> iFvwm: 哪些书经典
<cfy> MaskRay: 学校外文书好多。不过不知哪本好。。。
<randy_> MopperWhite, 可以改，是说gnome
<policeman> cfy: 学数学?
<MaskRay> cfy: 上次 jyf 推荐了本 scip，scheme 的
<cfy> policeman: 啥原因？
<MopperWhite> randy_: 算了，我是xfce党……
<policeman> cfy: 没原因~
<cfy> policeman: 嗯。差不多。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是，我用来代替课本的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我书没订，要自己弄了。
<policeman> cfy: 为啥学数学
<MaskRay> cfy: concrete mathematics 看得怎么样了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 要不我去搞电子书。。。。然后带电脑去学校。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 额。。。貌似第一章还没看完。。。你呢？
<cfy> policeman: 学校要求的。概率和随机
<MaskRay> cfy: 丢了很久了
<MaskRay> cfy: 太难了
<cfy> MaskRay: sigh....我争取寒假能不能看完。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 那不记得。这么久
<cfy> MaskRay: 阿。看起来头痛。。。
<policeman> cfy: 离散我有两本
<cfy> policeman: 离散我倒是也有。
<cfy> policeman: iFvwm 我先把专业的搞来再说。
<policeman> cfy: 具体的只有电子书 - -
<cfy> policeman: 哈哈哈。
<MaskRay> cfy: 太搞脑子了，相比起来，编程语言入门书看起来一下子十几章
<cfy> policeman: 图书馆有纸质的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。有时还由于英文看不懂。。。。。一开始感觉挺简单，然后卡住。。。囧
<cfy> iFvwm: 没书了？送我基本XD
<cfy> 全借英文的。
<MopperWhite> 问一下，xfce怎么安装中文包啊？？？
<policeman> 為了配合和保護相關的內容版權，非大中華用戶可能會無法使用我們相關的服務
<randy_> MopperWhite, sudo apt-get install language-zh
<policeman> 迅雷把国外ip都给ban了,,,,
<MopperWhite> randy_: 谢谢！！
<palomino|working> 怕人取证么 , policeman
<policeman> palomino|working: 不该吧,我就想下个 让子弹飞 ...
<policeman> nnnd.. 这神马事..
<palomino|working> hehe
<iFvwm> cfy: 看书的，变书虫子。
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 肯定要看阿。。。。还在大学么。。。那我来你这里实习
<iFvwm> 不是精虫子就没关系嘛。 :D
<cfy> iFvwm: 我来你那实习，要不要？
<iFvwm> 考试不是可以上网嘛
<cfy> ...
<iFvwm> 我这里实习可以啊
<cfy> 哪里上网。。。。。
<iFvwm> 可工作性质不同
<cfy> iFvwm: 不过长沙有点小远。。。。啥性质？
<iFvwm> 作单片的可以留。
<iFvwm> 作win的可以留。
<MopperWhite> 试着在ubuntu server 下sudo apt-get install xinit xdm xfce4
<iFvwm> 作跨平台的也可以吧
<cfy> iFvwm: win?
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦，我是电子信息工程的。
<iFvwm> 有一个小的arm机器。
<iFvwm> 额。你咋这专业
<cfy> iFvwm: 这专业咋了？
<iFvwm> 会画板子不。
<iFvwm> 我以为你不是这方面的
<cfy> iFvwm: 目前不会，
<iFvwm> 会点点硬件就可以
<iFvwm> 那电子信息学些啥
<cfy> iFvwm: 还在学习。刚刚把电路分析上完
<iFvwm> 额。那还2年？
<cfy> iFvwm: 还没学到嘛。下个学期学习，信号和系统。数字电子技术。模拟电子技术
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯。 目前大二
<iFvwm> 。大二才写模数？
<iFvwm> å­¦
<cfy> iFvwm: 是阿。大一都是用来荒废的。。。
<randy_> 我去上课呢，我在学校上网
<iFvwm> 大一难道是专业谈恋爱的学期？
<cfy> 或许吧。。。那我没把我好机会。。。
<iFvwm> lol 这机制不错
<cfy> iFvwm: 崽崽那时就变了。。。
<iFvwm> 模拟没啥用了。数字电路还有用
<MopperWhite> 一直以为kdm=KDE用的，gdm=GNOME用的，xdm=XFCE用的
<MopperWhite> 装上了才知道xdm是xwindow用的！！！
<cfy> iFvwm: 没用了么。。。。。不是说模拟更难么。。。
<Crose> 大二模电就听了两三节，考前一晚突击两小时过的，哈
<iFvwm> MopperWhite: 你又误入歧途了
<if_else> policeman: 我修改hosts + ServerAdress 不管用，谢谢
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 这么犀利的。。。。
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 发错
<iFvwm> cfy: 那些分析，用不上的。
<MopperWhite> iFvwm: 又？
<cfy> Crose: 这么犀利，给我推荐基本书吧:)
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。这样子。。。。我还学了vb....
<iFvwm> 哦
<policeman> if_else: 你改server改麻
<iFvwm> 没C？
<cfy> iFvwm: 学了C了。
<policeman> if_else: 你改server干嘛
<iFvwm> 那就够了
<cfy> iFvwm: 再学vb,然后用等级考试的成绩来做考试。。。随便的等级考试。。。结果我用C的。。。哈哈
<iFvwm> 等级考试，被高估了。
<Crose> cfy: 就看的教材啊，没看过什么书的，我又不是学电子的，比较好蒙事
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 哦。。。
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 发错。。
<cfy> Crose: 哦，
<cfy> iFvwm: 根本就没用阿。
<MaskRay> cfy: 那个等级考试是不是一堆 标准未定义行为 的题目？
<cfy> iFvwm: 破考试
<iFvwm> cfy: 过来实习。随便带2mm来
<iFvwm> 一个给你，一个给我。
<if_else> policeman: 网上说，要修改 /etc/miredo.conf 里面的地址
<iFvwm> :D
<cfy> MaskRay: 都简单的。不会那么难，出题人水平都好低。。。
<policeman> if_else: 改毛线... 不用改
<cfy> MaskRay: 你那句是讽刺？还是问句？
<if_else> policeman: 兄台你用的是 ServerAddress teredo.remlab.net
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个比较难。。。
<policeman> if_else: miredo自带的server就能用,还没被墙,至少我用的是
<iFvwm> policeman: 你家伙，坚持用这名了？
<MaskRay> cfy: 问句
<policeman> iFvwm: 咋了?
<iFvwm> 注册的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。有可能有吧。那些人都不看标准的。。。。
<policeman> iFvwm: 是啊
<wujie> 啊啊
<if_else> policeman: 兄台，在到 google 里面找 ipv6 所对应的地址吗？
<cfy> policeman: chinese_policeman
<policeman> 改改名字.新鲜一下
<if_else> policeman: 谢谢了
<iFvwm> 看着烦躁。 nnnd
<policeman> iFvwm: 奥..
<iFvwm> cfy: 城管咋说，英文的
<cfy> iFvwm: 我找找。。。
<policeman> iFvwm: 我改policewoman怎么样..
<policeman> 这个不该烦躁了吧~
<iFvwm> 要不，改一个superman ben batman
<policeman> 太长了~
<policeman> ben? 笨?
<cfy> iFvwm: http://www.tesoon.com/english/htm/02/5754.htm
<if_else> iFvwm: 改 kickeggs
<Crose> if_else: 这个好
<cfy> urban management officers
<iFvwm> urban management officer
<iFvwm> umo?
<cfy> http://news.163.com/09/0427/02/57SFFT2L00011229.html
<cfy> 这里说。就用chengguan....
<iFvwm> 又摸？
<iFvwm> 摸油？
<if_else> policeman: 兄台，可以参考一下你的 serveraddress 和 Ipv6 hosts 吗，谢谢了
<policeman> if_else: miredo我已经删了,现在用vpn
<policeman> if_else: 以前一直用
<iFvwm> 菜苔就知道。
<iFvwm> 敢教人用miredo，他不想干了还差不多。
<if_else> policeman: 兄台，你刷我？
<Linux> hello   ! 我又来了
<kickeggs> if_else: 没刷你
<Linux> 警男呢？
<if_else> kickeggs: ofan?!
<kickeggs> if_else: 谁
<kickeggs> Linux: 警男?
<if_else> kickeggs: 你是 ofan / iFvwm ?!@
<kickeggs> if_else: 这都看不出来..
<Linux> 警男就是policeman
<kickeggs> 闪人 游戏去了..
<if_else> kickeggs: kick your eggs
<gjp> 你们在Linux下用哪种office？
<noahbentusi> openoffice
<Linux> openoffice
<if_else> kickeggs: 兄台，你的的 miredo 是那样搞的吗？
<Colin-shzsc> 我想说TeX的，但TeX不属于Office软件，况且我对他也不咋熟
<gjp> 都是Openoffice呀。。。。
<Crose> 4GU盘木秒到……
<Linux> 我的openoffice的版本是3.3.0
<Linux> 打开windows的office的文档不再卡了
<Colin-shzsc> 长远来看估计不少都有拥抱LibreOffice的趋势，龟壳实在太狗屎
<gjp> 我是3.2.。。。对MSoffice兼容性。。。。。。。。无语
<Crose> 不知道LibreOffice啥时候才能进官方源
<Linux> Colin-shzsc: 那是。所以微软觉得linux给他最大的威胁就是openoffice
<Linux> gjp: 换成openoffice得了
<jiero> :( 用中文符号表情应该是？
<gjp> Linux: openoffice 3.2.。。。。。。。。。。。
<Linux> gjp: 哦。少打了几个字。换最新的
<Linux> gjp: 永中也很快。只是要编译而已
<Linux> gjp: 貌似没有deb and rpm的
<gjp> 我是Ubuntu10.04.1，源里没有3.3
<gjp> Linux: 我是Ubuntu10.04.1，源里没有3.3。。。。。。。
<Linux> gjp: 源？我基本不用源。直接进官网
<Linux> gjp: 这样比你们还早尝试新的
<gjp> Linux: 我又不能升级10.10。。。。。。我的显卡是X。org硬件黑名单里的。。。。。。。
<Linux> gjp: 呵呵。自己看着办版
<gjp> Linux: 我的电脑属于一个杯具。。。。。。。。
<Linux> gjp: 我的也是。我电脑就只能装最新的linux。老的linux都无法装
<Linux> gjp: 你的电脑什么牌子
<gjp> Linux: Lenovo
<chris_> 谁有matrix的代码阿？
<Linux> gjp: 我的华硕   。我喜欢微星
<Linux> chris_: matrix是什么？google没有
<chris_> Linux: 是一个黑客帝国里的东东
<chris_> http://zmatrix.sourceforge.net/index.html#Development
<Linux> chris_: 翻译成中文是什么意思
<chris_> 矩阵
<gjp> Linux: 华硕的？我到喜欢Lenovo。。。可惜硬件太杯具。。。
<Linux> gjp: 你的意思说你的联想比较旧？
<Linux> chris_: 那么请问这个matrix可以干什么？
<chris_> Linux: 就是好看的，
<gjp> Linux: 用了6年了，大问题没有，小问题也少
<Linux> chris_: 哦  我搜到了
<gjp> chris_: 这东西7年前的。。。。。。
<Linux> gjp: 悲剧。知道不。我跟喜欢老电脑。太新了我更不喜欢‘
<jiero>  " :( "  这个。
<chris_> gjp: 是阿，但是谁有代码阿
<jiero> ":("
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 想要知道 :( 用中式表情怎么写。
<Linux> chris_: 小弟我不才。搜不到下载地址
<chris_> Linux: 我也搜索不到
<chris_> 下了，
<gjp> sourceforge好像有Svn吧。。。
<gjp> Linux: 我也下了，上学去。。。。。
<Linux> gjp: 上学？
<Linux> 现在早就上了
<gjp> Linux: 我们老师管我管的很松。。。。。
<kickeggs> if_else: 装上miredo,改好hosts就能用了
<Linux> 嘿：小弟我刚才为我自己的笔记本电脑写了些防火墙过滤规则。看看我还需要改进的？
<gjp> kickeggs: 你们也用miredo？
<Linux> iptables -X
<Linux> iptables -F
<Linux> iptables -Z
<Linux> iptables -P INPUT DROP				#chain DORP
<Linux> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --sport 80 -j ACCEPT	#web
<Linux> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --sport 8001 -j ACCEPT	#irc
<Linux> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --sport 1863 -j ACCEPT	#msn
<Linux> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --sport 53 -j ACCEPT	#dns
<Linux> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --sport 21 -j ACCEPT	#ftp-tcp
<^k^> Linux:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<kickeggs> gjp: 以前用
<gjp> cfy: 走了。。。。上学去。。。
<kickeggs> Linux: 莫刷屏
<Linux> kickeggs: 不好意思
<Siton> 嘿
<gjp> bye。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: ....
<cfy> gjp: 啥专业？
<gjp> cfy: 你忘了，我上高中。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 忘了。。。
<gjp> cfy: 走了，bye。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 我也去图书馆,bye
<Linux> 这年头：看书没有看电子书来得方便
<lerosua> Linux: 看电子书更容易累，也没氛围
<Linux> lerosua: 我不觉得。你想想。你要是看一本计算机技术书，一边操作电脑一边看书。好类阿
<lerosua> Linux: 一边操作一边看的是技术手册，不是书，你这样看书，打断看书的进程，阅读的体验不好。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 用org-mode怎么写出来可以转成像样点的html啊？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 配置 css .
<pocoyo> wzlxx: http://orgmode.org/todo.html#sec-1
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我对CSS不行～“色盲”
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 你有好看的没？？？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: http://orgmode.org/todo.html#sec-1 这个。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 要是有主题那样别人配置好的颜色搭配就好了～
<zuoshouG> 请问一个问题,只能在win下自动播放的一些模拟试题,在ubuntu下有解决方法没--放不了
<Dr_tea> 没想到这么多人对linux感兴趣。
<lerosua> Dr_tea: 不多吧
<sgo11> sudo ifdown eth0, error:"ifdown: interface eth0 not configured". 何解？？ ubuntu-desktop 10.10。以前用opensuse，怎么ubuntu不能用ifdown?
<lingkun> 谁知道如何终止emacs中正在运行的任务，现在有个grep在emacs，想停掉它
<wzlxx> sgo11: ifconfig eth0 down   ?????
<sgo11> lingkun, 直接kill掉不就完了？
<wzlxx> lingkun: C-x C-b kill掉那个buffer应该就结束了吧？
<wzlxx> lingkun: 一般C-g就可以结束了～
<wzlxx> 呼叫emacser…………
<wzlxx> 谁有现成的好看的css配置可以让俺一用～
<lingkun> sgo11, wzlxx 多谢，忘了可以kill buffer了：）
<wzlxx> lingkun: 你有好看的CSS没？
<lingkun> wzlxx, sorry，不做web开发，css太深奥了，没有：）不好意思
<sgo11> wzlxx, thanks. ifconfig eth0 down 可以工作。刚才关了，才上来。但是为啥ifdown不工作？？
<lingkun> sgo11, which ifdown输出什么
<wzlxx> sgo11: 给我个CSS我就告诉你…哈哈
<sgo11> lingkun, ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<lingkun> 估计是ifdown有bug
<sgo11> lingkun, .....
<soiamso> sgo11: 没有这个face吧
<lingkun> wzlxx, 你到wordpress官方的主题里，找些自己看得上的主题，压缩包里就有css
<sgo11> soiamso, 现在我就用的eth0。而且前面也说了，ifconfig eth0 down是可以工作的。
<lingkun> soiamso, ifconfig可以用，所以eth0应该存在吧
<Siton> list
<Linux> lingkun: ubuntu 有时候不行  这个ifdown 在redhat and fedora 最管用
<soiamso> sgo11: ifup 呢？
<soiamso> sgo11: The  ifup  and  ifdown  commands  may be used to configure (or, respec‐tively, deconfigure) network interfaces based on interface  definitions in the file /etc/network/interfaces.
<soiamso> sgo11: 你的face不是用 ifup 来起的，也就是 interfaces 里面没有配置文件
<sgo11> soiamso, 没试ifup。刚才已经断了网了。后来起来都用的ifconfig。anyway，ifdown就是不工作。我的/etc/network/interfaces没有任何问题。
<sgo11> soiamso, interfaces里我的配置是正确的。
<soiamso> sgo11: 先down 了所有 face 然后 ifup 看看
<sgo11> 估计 soiamso，down掉自己的所有faces了。
<Linux> sgo11: 有可能
<sgo11> Linux, :)
<Linux> sgo11: :)
<Linux> 奇怪了。wireshark越新速度越慢
<huayun321> hi
<^k^> huayun321, 好  15:03 
<huayun321> 人不少阿
<huayun321> 犀利
<Linux> 大都是瞎扯
<huayun321> 我是想问webpy的事 才上的irc
<huayun321> 好犀利
<huayun321> 以前没用过
<iamfbi> 我来了，大家好
<sgo11> 明白为什么ifdown一开始不work了。现在工作正常。interfaces文件一开始没eth0配置。虽然后来我手动更改了。但是ifdown并不从新读这个文件。估计interfaces在memory或者什么cache里有保存旧的配置。所以第一次ifdown不成功。后来networking restart之后，ifdown就可以工作了。anyway。
<huayun321> 大家好
<pocoyo> huayun321: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<iamfbi> 我的1004一装上显卡受限驱动，那个笔记本自动调节的功能就没了，屏幕亮度也不支持调节了
<iamfbi> 可有办法？
<wzlxx> CSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Linux> iamfbi: linux 里搞显卡和声卡超费心
<Linux> 我们局域网糟ARP攻击了
<iamfbi> 麻烦死了，这两天我都装了三次系统了
<lood> 局域网总是很欢乐
<iamfbi> 不知道装了显卡驱动后改了什么地方，CPU一直是最大频率，不会自动调频
<iamfbi> 屏幕亮度问题我还算忍了
<sgo11> Linux, 把所有windows都关掉，就不会有ARP攻击了。
<sgo11> iamfbi, 你什么显卡？
<iamfbi> HD5470
<iamfbi> ATI
<iamfbi> 我在1010下装了驱动是没问题的，但是在1004却不行
<cfy> iFvwm: fork我会，我看看你的例子
<iFvwm> cfy: 你直接改我的那吧。改了发过来。
<iFvwm> 就注释掉的2部分
<cfy> iFvwm: ok
<cfy> iFvwm: 不过，一选就下载是不是太那个？最好跳出一个窗口啥的吧。
<cfy> iFvwm: 不过，也不方便。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 就我这样方便。发现不对，宁可去ctrl-c
<iFvwm> 我现在的机制是menu调用监视脚本。不需要fork
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我再看看。对gtk2很不熟习
<iFvwm> 这和gtk无关吧
<cfy> my $clip = Gtk2::Clipboard -> get(Gtk2::Gdk::Atom -> intern("PRIMARY", 0));,这种阿
<iFvwm> 这和fork无关嘛。你管他的
<farewellmyfriend> shutter能不能滚动截屏?????
<iFvwm> farewellmyfriend: 似乎可以
<chisiyuan> Test jmirc
<farewellmyfriend> 哦,不会用...
<iFvwm> chisiyuan: 乱码
<iFvwm> farewellmyfriend: gui的，还不会啊。有插件
<farewellmyfriend> 不会...
<iFvwm> 某些插件，可能需要安装附加的软件包
<farewellmyfriend> 这个滚动截屏还要装插件?
<iFvwm> 似乎网页截图，就需要安装一个gnome-web-xxx的软件
<farewellmyfriend> 我截gedit的
<iFvwm> 大概记得是这样
<iFvwm> gnome-web-photo
<iFvwm> gedit的截图干吗。。。@
<farewellmyfriend> 文件很长
<iFvwm> 打印输出成pdf吧
<chisiyuan> Test jmirc again.这是中文。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 赶紧买个iphone吧,好玩的游戏太多了
<iFvwm> chisiyuan: 乱码
<cece> 371319
<iFvwm> tenzu: 嘛游戏好玩哦。安猪这边也有的嘛
<tenzu> iFvwm: cartoon war2
<iFvwm> youku上没。youtube上不去。不玩
<iFvwm> [hotfile.com] War Zone v1.2 iPhone iPod Touch
<iFvwm> date:2009-06-17 bad:0 category:other
<puhemo> ubuntu
<puhemo> ubuntu在线安装AIR 及Error# 2032错误
<cfy> iFvwm: ee有iphone?
<puhemo> 怎么解决？
<vincent_wang> .
<iFvwm> cfy: 公司的傻子们都用，我可不敢掺和。
<cfy> iFvwm: ...,那下载干啥？
<cfy> iPhone iPod Touch
<iFvwm> 我没下载啊。
<cfy> 哦。。。
<iFvwm> 我留着钱，买赛车去
<tenzu> iFvwm: 卡丁赛车么?
<iFvwm> tenzu: 丫丫的，个烂家伙。这么看不起人
<iFvwm> 玩具赛车。
<iFvwm> lol
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你用公款么?
<iFvwm> 不致于吧。这还要用公款
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你自己的公司,挪点公款不算啥
<gebjgd> 圣诞将至，窗外又传来了熟悉的歌声：“金够败吗金够败吗仅够LV？…”
<iFvwm> 。别人大老板的。
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 额。不错的歌词
<tenzu> single boy, single boy, single boy all the way...
<gebjgd> iFvwm< 神好阿
<puhemo> ubuntu在线安装AIR 及Error# 2032错误怎么解决？
<lkk-> firefox 如何设置，可以让 alt+1 切换到第一个标签？
<iFvwm> 是送蛋节，还是剩蛋节？
<iFvwm> lkk-: op可以
<iFvwm> puhemo: 那玩意，我们不要的
<happyaron> lkk-: 默认就是阿。
<lkk-> happyaron: 不会吧
<happyaron> iFvwm: 拜神，生蛋快乐。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: org-mode的一些细节教程有吗？比如*hello*就加粗这样的～
<happyaron> lkk-: 我用4.0b9pre 是这样的。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 又出来一个名词
<lkk-> happyaron: 我在用 3.6
<happyaron> :)
<palomino|working> 难道默认不行? , lkk-
<happyaron> lkk-: 用nightly trunk吧，你会感觉firefox进步很大
<palomino|working> 我这儿的3.6怎么可以呢。。
<tenzu> 4b8可以
<tenzu> gebjgd: fcitx一直不能全局?
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼，生蛋快乐。
<tenzu> happyaron: 我没那功能
<gebjgd> tenzu< 什么全局？
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=311342
<iFvwm> 赶紧看
<iFvwm> 不看没了
<happyaron> tenzu: 学，还来得及。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 好像ibus那样,share the same input method in all applications
<gebjgd> tenzu< 一直是全局阿
<happyaron> tenzu: 一直是全局的吧？
<tenzu> happyaron: 这是天生的
<happyaron> tenzu: 你成LZ了。
<tenzu> 为啥我开一个窗口就得ctrl+space一次啊
<happyaron> tenzu: 啥版本的？
<tenzu> 难道是哪儿没设置好?
<tenzu> happyaron: 一直这样
<happyaron> tenzu: 现在啥版本？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: info . Org mode 里走一遍
<happyaron> 哦，我4.0也是
<tenzu> happyaron: 前两天刚挂,挂的时候是4.0
<happyaron> tenzu: 给作者发个邮件？ wengxt AT gmail.com
<gebjgd> tenzu< 哦。我明白你什么意思了
<iFvwm> roylez: 出来接业务
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 没有看过info不会看～
<gebjgd> tenzu< 我觉得这样挺好阿
<tenzu> happyaron: 算了,我这儿老出现灵异现象,不一定是fcitx的毛病
<happyaron> ...
<wzlxx> pocoyo: info的话不是什么都在里面吗？都是关于linux的～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: M-x info 找 org mode
<iFvwm> 丫丫的，烂哈皮。。。作得出来
<tenzu> gebjgd: 啥挺好?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我还是 3.6.2的.
<iFvwm> tenzu: 可怜的，你手慢，被哈皮戏弄了
<gebjgd> tenzu< 一个窗口一次ctrl space
<happyaron> iFvwm: 你看现在的2楼
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你被大便拖了后腿
<iFvwm> 那是无知青年说的话。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 话说我的里面没有，从来没有看过这里的info
<tenzu> gebjgd: 如果不停地开 pidgin窗口的话我受不了啊
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我说有点问题我都得google呢，而且经常找不到～
<happyaron> tenzu: 用empathy？
<iFvwm> 祝贺哈皮生蛋快乐。祝贺哈皮生蛋快乐。祝贺哈皮生蛋快乐。祝贺哈皮生蛋快乐。祝贺哈皮生蛋快乐。祝贺哈皮生蛋快乐。祝贺哈皮生蛋快乐。祝贺哈皮生蛋快乐。祝贺哈皮生蛋快乐。祝贺哈皮生蛋快乐。祝贺哈皮生蛋快乐。
<tenzu> happyaron: 换了ibus-sunpinyin,懒得再弄
 * happyaron 神想生蛋想疯了。
<happyaron> tenzu: :)
<gebjgd> tenzu< 我都习惯了。。。。
<tenzu> 神为神马想生蛋?
<cfy> tenzu: 同问
<Use-Firefox> ...
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你是不灌水的人,不了解灌水时候ctrl+space的苦
<iFvwm> tenzu: 无知的青年，哈皮手快，删除了帖子，改了标题。
<gebjgd> tenzu< 。。。。。。
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 扯蛋.  emacs里自带的.怎么会没有.
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 扯蛋?
<gebjgd> tenzu< 按说能设置的吧
<tenzu> iFvwm: 那你干吗自宫了?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 那倒不是. 关键是我不想升.
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我也觉得是,不过从来没成功过
<iFvwm> 我从来不删帖的。 tenzu
<tenzu> iFvwm: 那你就是被攻了
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 汗～没有就是没有～
<iFvwm> 那我回帖去
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我再去找一遍去～
<gebjgd> tenzu< 写issue吧
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不写,ibus-sunpinyin挺好
<iFvwm> py不卡死cpu了？
<gebjgd> tenzu< ibus慢
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我这里挺好的,没觉得跟fcitx有差别
<iFvwm> tenzu: 你反应很慢嘛
<iFvwm> 长颈鹿
<gebjgd> tenzu< 差远了
<happyaron> iFvwm: ibus-sunpinyin不是py的。
<iFvwm> 上层是的吧
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我用拼音,没感觉
<happyaron> iFvwm: 那是ibus-pinyin
<iFvwm> 有一句，都可能卡死
<happyaron> tenzu: 其实那样推荐你试试xsunpinyin，比ibus-sunpinyin舒服。
<iFvwm> python-support (>= 0.90.0), python-glade2, python-ibus (=
<iFvwm>            1.2.0.20091215-1ubuntu4), python-xdg, librsvg2-common
<iFvwm> 依赖可是这样的
<happyaron> iFvwm: 你要看干啥的时候用py
 * iFvwm 支持疼猪卡死
<iFvwm> 调用字库的时候吧。或者分析的时候。最卡
<happyaron> ibus-sunpinyin不卡，但是不显示已经输入了啥字母，不喜欢。
<tenzu> happyaron: 能显示啊
<iFvwm> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/129405
<iFvwm> tenzu: http://imagebin.org/129405
<iFvwm> 下班了
<iFvwm> 记得加油。
<iFvwm> 涨价了
<bysnn> hi guys, windows7 远程 ubuntu 10.04 桌面， 有谁成功过吗？
<bysnn> 我在xp下倒还行，win7不行？
 * wzlxx 悲剧
<gebjgd> pangyu< 3%
<pocoyo> firefox有什么插件 可以截图? 不只是网页的.
<gebjgd> pangyu< http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/66614.html
<cfy> iFvwm: 神威武
<cfy> iFvwm: 崽崽晚上是不是要出去？
<acacios> .sh安装的软件怎么卸载啊
<acacios> aptitude 找不到软件包
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你看懂没？
<gebjgd> pangyu< 当然了。妥妥的
<acacios> 下载的游戏是一个.sh文件，安装后玩不了，不知道怎么卸载。。。。
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我没看懂
<gebjgd> pangyu< 难怪你搞不定小师妹呢
<wzlxx> acacios: 读.sh脚本看看里面搞的什么鬼～
<acacios> 400M啊
<acacios> wzlxx, HoNClient-2.0.3.sh
<acacios> 453m
<Use-Firefox> ...
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<acacios> 有没有人帮帮忙啊
<DraZet> 帮什么忙
<wzlxx> acacios: 400+的脚本？？？？
<acacios> 难道所有的.sh程序如果说没有卸载选项就卸载不了？
<acacios> 是啊，
<acacios> 453M
<wzlxx> acacios: 汗～吓住我了～
<tenzu> 注定和fcitx无缘
<gebjgd> acacios< 手动。。
<acacios> wzlxx, 小的就算了嘛
<lkk-> acacios: 一般是直接删除，没有残留
<acacios> gebjgd, .sh文件安装后全在home里面？
<wzlxx> acacios: ***.sh --uninstall试试～
<acacios> 好。
<acacios> HoNClient-2.0.3.sh：找不到命令
<wzlxx> acacios: ***.sh --remove试试～
<wzlxx> acacios: 谁知道他用的啥啊～
<wzlxx> 谁知道他的参数名啊，只能猜了～
<acacios> 一样的结果。
<gebjgd> acacios< 看你用什么账户装的了
<gebjgd> acacios< sudo的就不好办了
<acacios> 一般用户装的
<kickeggs> acacios: 直接打开就是
<gebjgd> acacios< 那就在home里
<gebjgd> acacios< 隐藏的
<acacios> 那菜单里的选项呢？
<kickeggs> acacios: sh前面是脚本,后面是数据
<kickeggs> nnnd 玩个游戏竟把X给整崩溃了
<acacios> 找到了，hon,文件夹里有,hon uninstall.sh，不好意思。。。一开始时没有显示Hon文件夹里所有文件，只显示了console的日志。。。
<gebjgd> acacios< hon阿
<acacios> 是啊。
<acacios> 不过没有帐号，玩不了
<gebjgd> acacios< 昨天试了一下。删了
<acacios> 你有帐号啊？
<gebjgd> acacios< 没有
<kickeggs> 啥游戏
<kickeggs> 免费的?
<acacios> 那怎么玩啊
<gebjgd> acacios< 要刀乐的
<acacios> 收费。
<gebjgd> acacios< 不玩就是了
<acacios> win下有破解的，但是提示丢失D3DX9—40.DLL
<acacios> 没办法，总不可能再装回directx9吧。
<acacios> gebjgd, 你玩的是win版么？
<gebjgd> acacios< 我没有win
<acacios> 那怎么卸载的啊。
<gebjgd> acacios< 我用的是arch
<acacios> gebjgd, 刚才运行了一下uninstall.sh，但是磁盘空间还是被占用着啊。。。
<gebjgd> acacios< aur里有
<gebjgd> acacios< 不知道
<acacios> 。。。。
<gebjgd> acacios< ubuntu，重转被
<gebjgd> acacios< ubuntu，重装贝
<acacios> gebjgd, 哈哈，重装就搞了
<acacios> gebjgd, 现在学校网速越来越不给力，更新个语言包估计就在半天
<acacios> 别说其它软件了。
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gebjgd> acacios< 怕重装就更不应该用ubuntu
<acacios> gebjgd, 不是怕重装，是怕折腾。
<gebjgd> acacios< 那就更不能用ubuntu
<acacios> 呵呵，我宁愿在虚拟机里折腾，不愿因为一点儿小故障来搞死实体机里的系统
<yhzm1314> 修改配置文件之前最好备份
<yhzm1314> 这样就不怕折腾了
<MaskRay> x 的 cursor 主题在哪里设置？除了 .Xdefaults 里的 Xcursor.theme，还需要设置什么？
<MaskRay> 好吧，装个 gcursor
<Warm_HUG> T-T: 你哭的这么伤心？
<Warm_HUG> zzmfish: 你是什么鱼？
<zzmfish> Warm_HUG: 人
<Warm_HUG> .
<MaskRay> gcursor 不行……
<iamfbi> 折腾啊折腾，差点没把电脑弄坏
<gebjgd> ERA太给力
<yhzm1314> 怕弄坏最好就别折腾
<Warm_HUG> 现在nv的显卡型号怎么看来着？
<palomino|working> video[nVidia Corporation GT200b [GeForce GTX 295] @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge]
<palomino|working> 这样? , Warm_HUG
<MaskRay> 如何设置 root window 的鼠标指针主题？
<MaskRay> 不少程序不设置主题，所以会继承 root window 的，如果设置了 root window 的主题，就对那些程序都有用了
<hata> 怎样吧webqq那个丑陋的背景铲走?
<mengfei> hata: 这个不好弄吧
<NoIE> webqq不知道，webqq2.0我会.
<Warm_HUG> palomino|working: 我是说能不能用看型号的方法，得到流处理器个数，显存代数显存大小之类的主要性能方面的信息，之前没说清.
<palomino|working> er.... , Warm_HUG
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 不能
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 可以上cuda套件
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< sdk里面有东西
<Warm_HUG> palomino|working: 这似乎要求高了点，哈哈
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 可以得知频率。处理器个数。显存大小和share大小。register大小
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: cuda sdk和我说的有什么因果关系？
<zkwlx> pytk想要这样的效果：打开程序时同时弹出一个主界面和一个对话框，然后这个对话框要在这个主界面的前面，怎么弄？
<Freebuilder> 今天照常，不加餐！洋人过节，关我鸟事！
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< nv的卡支持cuda
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 受到
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: cuda是啥概念，讲讲
<zkwlx> 我都是对话框再主界面的后面，每次都要把对话框拖出来/__\
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< google
<palomino|working> http://cuda-z.sourceforge.net/
<NoIE> hata: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=309018
<palomino|working> 要不你试试这个。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - WebQQ2.0
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 嗯，还是自己google下
<Warm_HUG> palomino|working: 俺看看那是啥
<palomino|working> 就是通过cuda查看显卡信息的吧。。。
<gebjgd> palomino|working< 是的
<iamfbi> ATI显卡是杯具
<zkwlx> 哎……没人知道吗
<gebjgd> intel显卡用户路过
<iamfbi> 1004能不能用1010的风格？
<gebjgd> iamfbi< 不行。ubuntu以为你们喜欢他们的紫罗兰同性恋颜色呢
<gjp> cfy: 总算放学了。。。。。
<DraZet> 10.10 比10.04好么
<zhang_>  hello,大家
<zhang_> 生蛋快乐
<iamfbi> 1010的黄色总比1004的灰色要好看
<DraZet> 1010又回到屎黄色了？
<Warm_HUG> liveusb是靠啥引导的？
<iamfbi> 1010跟1004风格差不多，就是配色，一个灰，一个黄
<gjp> Warm_HUG: SYSLinux。。
<gjp> Warm_HUG: Bootloader是SYSLinux。。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今天edika送小香肠--
<Warm_HUG> gjp: 嗯，了解了，我去研究下这玩意
<iamfbi> 有没人遇见过电源管理失效的问题
<DraZet> 安装macubuntu以后 指点杆+中键 不好用了 怎么办啊  T400
<gjp> iamfbi: 是不是不支持ACPI呀。。。
<MaskRay> 解决了，设置 .Xdefaults 即可
<iamfbi> 主要是CPU频率不是自动，一直最大，然后不支持显示屏亮度调节
<iamfbi> 至于跟ACPI什么关系我菜鸟不太懂
<iamfbi> 我试过装laptop mode tools没用
<gjp> iamfbi: 自己编译一个内核，去掉ACPI试试看///
<iamfbi> 不敢编了，这两天编了不下十次内核了
<gjp> iamfbi: 失败了？
<iamfbi> 这个问题是在安装显卡受限驱动后出现的
<gjp> iamfbi: 那就卸了试试看？
<iamfbi> 编出来的内核总是多多少少有错误提示
<iamfbi> 卸了是好啦，可是显卡就发挥不了了
<gjp> iamfbi: 装一个更新的或老一些的二进制驱动试试看？
<iamfbi> 原来在1010版里没问题的，但是1010版对CPU支持不行，才换回1004
<gjp> iamfbi: 你的硬件和我的一样杯具。。。。。
<iamfbi> 驱动可能要找来试下，不太敢折腾了，新本子到手还没十天，装了几次系统，编了无数次内核，都快弄出坏道了
<ofan> в первую - десятки, во вторую - еденицы  谁认识.. 给翻译一下~~~
<iamfbi> 去GOOGLE吧，我只知道这上饿语
<ofan> google翻译的不通..
<ofan> nnnd 看个代码 还全是俄文注释..
<gjp> iamfbi: 你才几次？我为了Linux换了两块硬盘，重装了40多回，内核编译无数回。。。。。总算装的满意了。。。。
<ofan> - -
<iamfbi> 我的是新本子啊，不舍得，我那台式机我也折腾不少啊，那个机编个内核得两个小时
 * NoIE http://www.bjbb.com/bookdetail.aspx?pid=1024765
 * NoIE 这本书在国外卖6美元，在国内卖99元.。。。
<iamfbi> 好书
<NoIE> iamfbi: 读过？
<iamfbi> 充分说明了，人离乡贱，物离乡贵的道理
<iamfbi> 没读过
<gjp> iamfbi: 我说，想要用Linux就要有点精神，怕是不行的，我也曾一度想放弃过。。。。。
<NoIE> 我放弃过若干回。
<Jagdwurst> gjp: 太夸张了
<gjp> iamfbi: 我试过起码10个以上的发行版，4个版本的内核。。。。。
<micheal>  gjp
<micheal> gjp:  试到什么程度？
<gjp> Jagdwurst: 你要是有一个在X.org硬件黑名单里的显卡，你也得这样。。。。
<gjp> micheal: 用6天以上，尝试大量的的设置。。。。
<Jagdwurst> gjp: 显卡和换硬盘没关系吧
<gjp> Jagdwurst: 装系统把硬盘搞坏了。。。。
<Jagdwurst> gjp: irc里这些人，只要是从2.4过来的，至少也换了不下10次内核了
<Jagdwurst> gjp: 装系统能把硬盘搞坏?
<gjp> Jagdwurst: 可我不是！我才是个高中生。。。。。
<gjp> Jagdwurst: 你得手动调一部分设置，有一部分是可以损坏硬件的
<NoIE> 今天是圣诞节吗？Google的Logo又变了。
<Jagdwurst> gjp: 高中生好好准备高考吧，我都后悔那时候参加什么noi了
<Jagdwurst> gjp: 比如?
<gjp> NoIE: 好像是提前变的。。。。
<gjp> Jagdwurst: 硬盘传输模式。。。
<Jagdwurst> gjp: 啥叫模式? dma? 中断?
<gjp> Jagdwurst: 传输段数。。。。Dma开闭。。。。都算（虽然第二个不会损坏硬盘）
<Jagdwurst> gjp: 那是被什么损坏的?
<gjp> Jagdwurst: 我一下改了一堆，也不知道是那个参数，反正重启以后黑屏，无法分区，也无法读取。。。。
<gjp> Jagdwurst: 修硬盘的说很难修，我就放弃了，从买了一块。。。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 家里附近没有edika
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 买了一堆glühwein
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 不喝
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 2个教授请吃饭聚餐。我都没碰glühwein
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 呆会儿跑教堂玩吗
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 不。去别人家里
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哦?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 晚上吃烤鸭子
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 中国人?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 德国人
<pangyu> gebjgd: 考鸭子
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不是考火鸡么？
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我烤
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我馋了
<gebjgd> pangyu< 主动提出的
<gebjgd> pangyu< XD
<v_v> Microsoft warned on Wednesday of a new zero-day vulnerability in Internet Explorer
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你会烤鸭子
<v_v> 这实在不是新闻了， ie
<gebjgd> pangyu< 恩那
<gebjgd> pangyu< 椒盐 蜂蜜 香叶
<pangyu> gebjgd: 那天我来找你考鸭子
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哪天我也来找你考鸭子
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我这里没有烤箱子
<mayli> hi
<^k^> mayli, 好  19:14 
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< pangyu 我提议去 fishoneyed那里
<mayli> 提问：有没有不需要host实现修改dns解析的方法？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< pangyu 我们的中心。省车费了
<mayli> 补充：或者不需要root修改hosts的方法？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 省什么车费
<pangyu> gebjgd: DB的车票很贵的
<gebjgd> pangyu< 你来我这里更贵
<gebjgd> pangyu< fish在咱们的中心点上
<pangyu> gebjgd: 等我毕业了就去你那边混
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我去南边。。。。
<Jagdwurst> pangyu: 你在master?
<pangyu> Jagdwurst: Diplomarbeit中
<gebjgd> pangyu< 南边的德国熟人家里有农场
<gebjgd> pangyu< 田园风光
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你当农民去啊
<gebjgd> pangyu< 不是。度假方便
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: bauer sucht frau
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 。。。。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 你真无聊。看那破玩意
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不是说去当农民吗
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 很想
<pangyu> Jagdwurst: 他有女人拉
<Jagdwurst> pangyu: 可以换的
<kncz> 大家好
<NoIE> http://wenda.google.com.hk/wenda/thread?tid=2bf4768ac53ab934
<NoIE> 《JUST FOR FUN》 —— Linus Torvalds 自传，这本书我一直想看，不过九十多人民币的价格对我来说太贵了。虽然一些网页提供免费下载，但是我有点怕侵犯版权什么的。。。（Linus是神，偷偷看神写的书不交钱，不知道会不会挨雷劈。）所以我想问一下，这本书的内容是如何授权的。
<^k^> kncz, 好  19:21 
<NoIE> 另：《对抗比尔盖茨的阴谋》哪里找得到？
<Jagdwurst> NoIE: 买二手的就是了
<NoIE> 好的。
<Jagdwurst> NoIE: 新书这里也要7,9€
<Jagdwurst> NoIE: 二手的就很便宜
 * NoIE 颤抖颤抖
<Jagdwurst> NoIE: 毕竟只是小说，没什么收藏价值
<NoIE> 我以前一直以为中国的图书很贵，我明白是我错了。
<pangyu> NoIE: 中国书好便宜
<kncz> 我彻底对UBuntu系统失望了。。。。。
<acacios> sudo aptitude upgrade中怎么去掉不想升级的软件啊？
<pangyu> NoIE: 我在亚马逊上已经订了好多影印版的教材了
<mayli> 提问：有没有 不需要root修改hosts的方法？
<v_v> mayli 说说你具体要做什么
<mayli> v_v: 在某服务器上访问google docs，
<v_v> mayli 修改了就行？
<v_v> mayli 比较靠谱就用代理
<pangyu> acacios: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuManual:Ubuntu_%E5%9F%BA%E7%A1%80
<^k^> ⇪ title: UbuntuManual:Ubuntu 基础 - Ubuntu中文
<pangyu> acacios: 看1.2.9
<kncz> 有UBUNTU玩的好的么？
<mausetot_> kncz: 没有
<mayli> v_v: 额，这个倒是没试过，我本地可以ssh出去，在服务器上就不好说了
<gjp> happyaron: 我发现了一个源叫LP－PPA－happyaron-amule-dlp/lucid
<mayli> v_v: 而且服务器上没有比较稳定的https代理可以用
<acacios> pangyu, 好.3q
<kncz> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<pangyu> acacios: 不客气
<gjp> happyaron: 难道是你的源？
<mayli> v_v: 比较悲剧的网络啊，我干别的去
<happyaron> gjp: 啊
<kncz> 痛苦的系统啊 我要换回来
<gebjgd> kncz< 用 arch
<gjp> 我发现了一个源叫LP－PPA－happyaron-amule-dlp/lucid，难道是你的源？
<happyaron> gjp: 对啊，咋了？
<MopperWhite> 问一下怎么安装tar.bz的文件包啊？
<gjp> happyaron: 真是你的源？无语。。。。。你不是用fedora吗？
<kncz> arch好用？
<NoIE> MopperWhite: 新手不要尝试。
<happyaron> gjp: 我在几年前用fedora
<MopperWhite> 干吗？
<happyaron> kncz: 如果是初学者，不要用那个。
<gebjgd> kncz< arch is awesome
<gjp> happyaron: 现在呢？
<happyaron> gjp: 桌面ubuntu，服务器debian
<kncz> 哦  那我用什么？
<kncz> 前辈们指教下
<happyaron> kncz: ubuntu
<gebjgd> kncz< 用win7吧
<happyaron> kncz: 你说说遇到什么问题了。
<kncz> 现在用的就是UBUNTU
<gjp> happyaron: 我会支持你的，安装你的源上的软件。。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> 不是源码
<MopperWhite> 编译好的
<acacios> 主题？
<kncz> 估计是让W惯坏。。。。
<happyaron> gjp: 我啥时候说自己用fedora了？
<kncz> 忽然发现不会用电脑了。
<happyaron> kncz: 那是你习惯win了。
<MopperWhite> 卡西欧？
<happyaron> kncz: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/udc-cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 桌面培训
<gjp> happyaron: 我记错了？我好像记得是吧？
<mausetot_> gjp: 嗯
<kncz> 谢谢 HAPPYARON
<gjp> mausetot_: ？
<happyaron> gjp: 我在哪里说的呢？
<mausetot_> gjp: 我用fedora
<gjp> mausetot_: 难道是你？
<mausetot_> gjp: 不是
<mausetot_> gjp 我新来的
<happyaron> gjp: 我是偶尔出没在#fedora-zh和fedora中文邮件列表。
<gjp> happyaron: 当年是你问我how To fuck G！F！W！的不？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 蛋疼
<happyaron> gjp: 没有。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 忍着
<happyaron> gjp: 这个问题我已多年不问。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 我说你蛋疼
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我自己会揉
<gjp> happyaron: 看来我真记错了。。。。。。。抱歉。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 厉害
<kncz> 大家淡定 淡定
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今天干啥呢
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 一会儿出门阿
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 烤鸭子去阿
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 烤一个下午?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 2个小时吧
<kncz> 今天适合生蛋然后不吃。。。。明天就能剩蛋了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 同学? 他们不用考试吗
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 德国熟人
<kncz> 国外大户？
<nsdy> 兄弟们有没有用ubuntu的？
<nsdy> 兄弟们有没有用ubuntu的？
<nsdy> 兄弟们有没有用ubuntu的？
<kncz> 有
<happyaron> nsdy: 有。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 有美女吗
<mausetot_> Jagdwurst: 没有
<gjp> nsdy: 算我一个
<kncz> 慢慢习惯吧。。。
<sitaback> 生物课。老师提问：“父母都不患这种遗传病，孩子却患病，那么最有可能发生了什么？（标准答案是“基因突变”）”，后排阴暗角落里响起低沉却清晰的男声：“外遇”
<happyaron> 。。。
<gjp> kncz: 用不了多长时间你就会爱上Linux的
<nsdy> 刚刚在google看到一篇文章 名字叫做 “建议大家不要轻易上手ubuntu” 这个文章总共写出了八条内容 从他写的文章来看 这个兄弟是根本没有用过linux
<nsdy> 文章地址时 http://blog.campusobserver.net/2010/12/linux-unix-%E5%BB%BA%E8%AE%AE%E5%A4%A7%E5%AE%B6%E4%B8%8D%E8%A6%81%E8%BD%BB%E6%98%93%E4%B8%8A%E6%89%8Bubuntu/
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Linux & Unix] 建议大家不要轻易上手ubuntu | Campus Observer
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 有过
<kncz> 我坚信 我会爱上LINUX
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 上次去一个人家里吃烧烤。他家闺女不错
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 21岁。很给力
 * Jagdwurst 流口水中
<happyaron> nsdy: 人家喜欢别的，咱们何必管呢。
<nsdy> 原文地址是 http://bbs.whu.edu.cn 论坛-------电脑网络-------Linux&Unix 版块
<nsdy> 原文地址是 http://bbs.whu.edu.cn 论坛-------电脑网络-------Linux&Unix 版块
<nsdy> 原文地址是 http://bbs.whu.edu.cn 论坛-------电脑网络-------Linux&Unix 版块
<happyaron> nsdy: 莫刷。。。
<mengfei> 不要迷信linux,只不过工具而以，一般时用linux,遇到不能用的时候还是会用windows的，
<pangyu> gebjgd: 主人引狼入室啊
<kncz> 21？？？？^_^我喜欢
<kncz> 各位 吃饭去了。。。。
<nsdy> <happyaron> 看了很生气 纯粹扯淡吗。。。根本连linux最基本的知识都不了解 却乱说
<gebjgd> pangyu< 恩那。没有没有，我老婆也去了
<gjp> mengfei: 我的电脑到只有Linux，也混得不赖。。。。
<gebjgd> nsdy< 他说是不要轻易上手ubuntu。没写不要轻易上手arch
<nsdy> 内容说的时linux
<gebjgd> nsdy< linux是个内核
<happyaron> nsdy: 何必生气，那是人家的权利。
<gjp> gebjgd: 我认为，Arch更不易上手。。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 其实是不要轻易上手计算机
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 哈哈
<mengfei> gip，你不能否认有时候是需要windows的，我就双系统，一般时用linux，需要时换windows
<gebjgd> gjp< 那你聘个人，帮你用电脑
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 祖国的轻年人都把时间献给计算机了
<reiv> ubuntu应该是linux里面比较易用的吧...
<gjp> mengfei: 到现在，我还没碰见过。。。。
<mengfei> 我常用ubuntu和arch
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 恩
<mengfei> 我用的多的是网银
<gebjgd> mengfei< 网什么银，跑银行汇款不就完了。锻炼身体又方便。还能银行的漂亮女职员打情骂俏
<gjp> gebjgd: 不是，我的计算机不能在Arch下安装xorg。。。。因为硬件问题。。。。
<mengfei> 呵呵，
<gebjgd> gjp< 那是你不好好看wiki
<gebjgd> gjp< 我的intel 845gl都能上
<gjp> gebjgd: 我翻来覆去看了Wiki10于遍。。。
<mengfei> 我的arch装的机子也是845的
<gebjgd> gjp< 能力问题了
<reiv> 真有需求，就专门搞台window机器吧。
<gjp> gebjgd: 可我显卡是intel 82582/82585GM/GME。。。。显存8MB。。。。
<mengfei> gjp: hal装了没？
<mengfei> 这个可以的，我810的都装过
<gjp> mengfei: 没试，我就试了试X。。。。
<sitaback> 圣诞将至，窗外又传来了熟悉的歌声：“金够败吗金够败吗仅够LV？
<gebjgd> sitaback< 我早就发了过了
<gjp> mengfei: 共享下经验吧？行不？拜托了。。。。
<sitaback> gebjgd: 。。
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你悲剧了
<mengfei> gip，照着wiki上做就没错
<sitaback> gebjgd: 你圣诞送老婆啥了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你猜
<gjp> mengfei: 我试了4遍。。。。一遍也没过。。。只要启动X，就死机。。。。。。。
<sitaback> gebjgd: 五次
<mengfei> gjp: 另外装上xf86-video-intel这个就行
<gebjgd> sitaback< 什么5次？
<sitaback> gebjgd: 你说呢
<gjp> mengfei: 这个我装了。。。依旧不行。。。
<v_v> 啦啦啦
<v_v> 生蛋要到了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你？
<gebjgd> sitaback< 牛逼
<mengfei> 那就不知道了
<v_v> 同志们， 出来看生蛋啊
<sitaback> gebjgd: 。。 我送德芙‘
<v_v> 哈哈
<gjp> mengfei: 我的电脑向来是疑难杂症。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> gjp< 编辑xorg.conf
<v_v> gjp 归结来是你有疑难杂症
<v_v> 0_0
 * v_v x
<gebjgd> gjp< 我的2台电脑都是疑难杂症，都能办法解决的
<gjp> gebjgd: 我删了那个文件，不行，改成Ubuntu的配置，不行，改那一处都不行，ubuntu要是不能启动了，我把Xorg.conf还原，就正常了，可Arch无论如何就是不通。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> gjp< 你需要练习
<gjp> gebjgd: 哎。。。。。。我也想用好，可实在是够难。。。。
<v_v> 啦啦啦。。 寂寞了
<gebjgd> gjp< 不是你的错。是arch的错
<gjp> gebjgd: 何况，我是一高中生，技术有限，能力有限，时间更有限。。。。。。。。。。杯具。。。。。。
<reiv> linux什么的，还是大学开始玩比较好
<gebjgd> gjp< 恩。考上清华。你就有能力了
<gebjgd> gjp< 北大也行
<v_v> -__-
<v_v> 哎， 悲剧是一代接一代啊
<gjp> gebjgd: 太遥远了。。。我才高一。。。。
<gebjgd> gjp< 高中应该用来体验初夜
<v_v> 看的我心都碎了
<gebjgd> gjp< 泡妞
<v_v> gebjgd 你这老流氓啊
<v_v> 残害祖国的花朵啊
<gebjgd> gjp< 当爸爸，堕胎
<acacios> 不要教坏小孩子了。。。。。
<gebjgd> v_v< 恩那
<acacios> 哈哈
<pangyu> gebjgd: 为啥机器人骂你？
 * reiv 工作3年了，仍然保持单身
<gjp> gebjgd: 我的爱好基本集中在电脑上，没心思干别的。。。。
<gebjgd> pangyu< 什么机器人？
<v_v> reiv 养精蓄锐。。 长命百岁，
<pangyu> gebjgd: 这个不是机器人
<gebjgd> reiv< 去查查前列腺吧
<v_v> gjp 兄弟啊， 时间是宝贵的
<reiv> 你们都是坏人....
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你不懂。少年不知精子贵，老来望B空流泪
<gjp> 咱谈到那去了？
<gebjgd> pangyu< 扯蛋
<v_v> gjp 你就别迷茫了， 有啥不解提出来， 我来做一回引路人
<gjp> 严重跑题！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我现在就后悔25岁才有性生活
<guanml> 不孝有三，无后为大
<gebjgd> pangyu< 15到25岁天天手淫度日
<v_v> pangyu 真理啊
<reiv> ot是常态
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你让我情何以堪哪？
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我知道你已经不行了。。。
<v_v> gebjgd 西门后人啊
<v_v> gebjgd冠希的师弟啊
<gjp> 我们从Ubuntu谈到Arch。。。。。。。再到。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> v_v< 达尔文说的 用进废退
<guanml> 这里可以海阔天空
<pangyu> gebjgd: 这个不是达尔文说的。。。
<reiv> 用进废退不是达尔文同志说的。
<gebjgd> pangyu< 可以是
<v_v> gebjgd 哎， 天赋异丙， 岂是我等能相比的， 不敢望其项背。 一般人会磨损的啊
<guanml> 我发现还是ubuntu-cn热闹阿
<gebjgd> pangyu< v_v 刀要天天磨
<gebjgd> pangyu< 还不去磨磨，小心生锈了
<pocoyo> reiv: 你是能保持处男 我才服你
<reiv> 要自然选择需要量大才行呀
<pangyu> gebjgd: 只要功夫深，铁棒磨成针。我懂的
<gebjgd> reiv< 不信你从来没手淫过
 * reiv ....
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你以为都像你一样，哈哈
<guanml> 千万不能磨成针阿
<gebjgd> reiv< 我一个大学同学。大1的时候告诉我们他从来没手淫过. 之后我们教会他手淫。他从此乐此不疲。天天如此
<v_v> 哈哈
 * reiv ...
<guanml> 磨成针了，以后咋办阿？
<gebjgd> reiv< 用我们帮你一把么？
<alick> ...
 * reiv 。。。
<v_v> gebjgd 你看这一回跑了多少
<pityonline> haha ping'an ye haiyou zhemoduo zai irc de....
<gebjgd> v_v< 是我的错
<guanml> 基本都是光棍在这
<v_v> guanml 说对了
<v_v> guanml 都是晚上没事干的人
 * reiv 打酱油的
<guanml> 对阿
 * reiv 在emerge -vaDu world
 * wzlxx 谁的emacs设置了CSS？？？？？
<guanml> 白天写代码，晚上就不知道干什么了，于是……
<alick> reiv: 弱问emerge嘛意思？
<gjp> 好了，我学习，你们胡扯吧。。。。。。。。
<zhang_> pygame
<zhang_> 谁玩pygame?
<acacios> 发现ubuntu频道日志就是ubuntu-cn多啊。。。。
<gebjgd> acacios< ubuntu也很多
<gebjgd> acacios< 跟刷屏似的
<v_v> acacios 有这几个老流氓 怎能不多
<zhang_> 那当然了,中国人多阿
<reiv> alick: emerge 是一向很费精力的活动
<acacios> 其次就是ubuntu-br
<acacios> br是哪里啊？
<v_v> 等到几十年后， 大家统计当年的聊天日志，都要黑着脸
<acacios> y?
<reiv> #ubuntu的人应该比#ubuntu-cn人多
<reiv> v_v: 你不是bot呀？
<v_v> reiv 我倒希望我是
<acacios> ubuntu1360人
<gebjgd> archlinux里面就有900口子呢
<v_v> 那样我就能改造零件了
<reiv> v_v: 你是不是有个姐姐加c_c?
<gebjgd> ubuntu-cn简直就是小庙
<v_v> reiv 巧合了， 我不认识
<cfy> gjp: 我看不下去了。。。。也回来了。。。
<v_v> reiv 你脑袋都思维定势
<cfy> v_v: why?
<gjp> cfy: 回来了，欢迎
<reiv> v_v: 为啥？
<v_v> reiv 看见我就想bot
<v_v> 你们都是 cfy
<gjp> cfy: 他们老谈论一些奇怪的话题 。。。。。。。无语
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵。
<acacios> cfy, 今天没说话啊。。。
<reiv> v_v: 印象中有个叫v_v的bot。
<cfy> v_v: 还好阿。主要目前没技术阿。
<cfy> acacios: 嗯？
<cfy> pocoyo`: 水牛
<acacios> cfy, 就是今天没见你说话嘛，下了两三天的hon不能玩，没有帐号，纠结。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 干啉
<cfy> acacios: ....呵呵。 你是？
<cfy> pocoyo: 没事。随便叫叫你
<guanml> hon 我以前注册了一个帐号
<v_v> 哈哈， 今天晚会要高潮了
<guanml> 不知道现在能不能永
<acacios> guanml;给我试试吧
<v_v> 都别闲着， 我们要让今天晚上载入史册
<acacios> cfy；前几天因为一个字符串问题聊过的。
<v_v> gjp 你在学习了？
<reiv> v_v: 不闲着干嘛？
<gjp> v_v: 是
<v_v> reiv 继续刷。 让今天晚上冒个高峰
<cfy> acacios: 哦。
<v_v> gjp 你对计算机有兴趣
<cfy> happyaron: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<v_v> gjp 什么方面的兴趣
<wzlxx> reiv: 闲着配一个CSS呗～
<cfy> happyaron: 你看看这个，貌似这里的log更好阿
 * reiv emerge world呢。
<v_v> 继续哦， 怎么说也要让今天的日志上M
<v_v> 2M
<reiv> 给个topic吧
<v_v> 2M 是基础
<reiv> 要有内涵~~
<v_v> gjp别害羞啊
<v_v> gjp 我还真想和你聊聊
<v_v> gjp 别怕， 我不是那个 gebjgd
<gjp> v_v: 喜欢学习编程（虽然技术很烂），喜欢玩玩网站攻击（技术也不高），有兴趣尝试各种系统。。。
<v_v> gjp 恩， 你现在都知道写啥
<v_v> gjp 些。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 哪儿找来的。
<gebjgd> v_v< 靠
<gjp> v_v: 基本上写不了什么大东西。。。。只能玩玩
<reiv> 有人懂R吗？
<v_v> gjp 恩， 我打错字了， 我是说， 你都知道些啥， 看过啥》
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你可以烤鸭去了
<gjp> v_v: 什么方面的？我看的书很杂。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 随便一搜，碰到了
<v_v> gebjgd 冷静， 我对你的仰慕， 你知道的
<v_v>  gjp 介绍一下？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< v_v ...........
<cfy> pocoyo: 我觉得这个不错。比原来的好点，漂亮还有时间
<v_v> gjp 方面， 这东西， 你自己来归类
<pocoyo> cfy: 也许吧
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯。
<gjp> v_v: 我现在在看The Web Application Hacker's Handbook
<v_v> gjp 你继续
<v_v> gjp 继续说
<gjp> v_v: 我看的书涉及。。。。。太乱了。。。
<Kandu> v_v: 別欺負小孩子呀
<v_v> gjp 你归类一下嘛
<wzlxx> debian下都用什么虚拟机？
<v_v> Kandu 我和他交流啊
<v_v> Kandu 再说， 小孩？ 你有他打么
<v_v> Kandu 大。。
<gjp> v_v: 比如：编程，内核，黑客，维修。。。。。
<v_v> gjp 那你分类说一说
<Kandu> v_v: 老夫最看不慣倚老賣老欺負小孩子的人了
<v_v> wzlxx 脑袋啊， 别找啦， 脑袋很好用的
<v_v> Kandu -_-
<wzlxx> v_v: 汗～虚拟机啊～
<gebjgd> Kandu< "老夫"。。。。
<v_v> Kandu 我依老 -_-
<gjp> v_v: 编程：《GNU/LINUX编程指南》
<nsdy> 给写那个文章的兄弟回了一封邮件。。。。  比我翻译几篇文章用的时间还长
<v_v> nsdy 可爱的娃啊  。。。。 Kandu 这句才叫卖老。。
<v_v> gjp 您继续
<gjp> v_v: 内核《Linux内核修炼之道》（好像叫这个）
<v_v> gjp 恩
 * wzlxx 大家继续，我撤
<v_v> wzlxx 虚拟机还要么
<wzlxx> v_v: 汗～
<FoxHelo> 大家知道ubuntu netbook 10.10可以在一般的上网本上面安装吗！
<nsdy> ^_^  希望大家在逛osmsg.com的时候 多多留言 这样我才知道兄弟们喜欢什么样的文章 需要什么样的消息
<FoxHelo> 那一般的笔记本可以不
<wzlxx> 我想在debian里虚拟一个bsd得能上网，能ssh上去～
<gjp> v_v: 维修：这个。。。。我看过拼机子的（很早以前），修硬盘的（也不短时间了），修主板的（更早了）。。。。。。。。。。。。
<v_v> gjp 恩， 成啦
<reiv> 今天在windows上用杂牌usb蓝牙适配器，在网上找了很久，就是没找到能用的驱动。一怒之下，用virtualbox装了个linux，然后在linux下用。
<gjp> reiv: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<reiv> rfcomm用的很开心
<v_v> gjp 看起来你很小就搞起来啦， 很牛逼啊
<v_v> 现在高一， 那你初中就搞了不少啦
<gjp> v_v: 寒。。。。。。。。。。从初中开始的。。。。。
<reiv> 有志不再年高
<gjp> v_v: 时间也不长。。。。技术也不高。。。
<reiv> 还有一句是，小时了了，大未必佳
<v_v> 哪壶不开提哪壶嘛
<yonpana> I am a newer.
<yonpana> anybody?
<v_v> yonpana 你是mm还是gg ？
<yonpana> ...
<yonpana> mixture!
<yonpana> 怎样设定charset？
<v_v> yonpana 别犹豫， 去找 gebjgd
<yonpana> 。。。？
<yonpana> 不懂
<reiv> v_v: 不带这么欺负人的...
<yonpana> 新来
<yonpana> 能给点提示吗？  我还需要设定charset吗？
<gjp> v_v: 你是有点欺负人了。。。。。。。。
<v_v> gjp reiv 冤枉
<yonpana> ？
<yonpana> 求解释
<yonpana> 哪位好心的大姐姐个小弟解释一下怎么个情况？
<gjp> v_v: 你不冤枉！！！！把人家推给gebjgd！！！！！！
<v_v> gjp 他懂的多啊
<FoxHelo> 有没有人用过ubuntu netbook 10.10啊？
<yonpana> 两位不要忽视我的存在啊
<gjp> v_v: 可他说话的方式不好呀。。。。。。。。。。
<FoxHelo> 怎么没人理啊？
<yonpana> 对啊
<yonpana> 给点解释啊
 * reiv 是Gentoo党，强力围观。
<yonpana> 第一次用IRC
<yonpana> 好多不懂
<gjp> FoxHelo: 没用过，我是Desktop版。。。。。。。。。。。。
<acacios> downthemall好像很给力啊
<gjp> yonpana: 算了。你啥问题？
<FoxHelo> gjp: 我也没用过，一直用的是desktop
<FoxHelo> gjp
<pityonline> yonpana: 不用设置
<FoxHelo> 不是11.04
<yonpana> 奥 明白了
<yonpana> Thank you ,pity!
<FoxHelo> 11.04要换unity界面，想体验下！
<tenzu> pityonline: yo~!
<acacios> vbox版的netbook开不了unity
<pityonline> yonpana: It's nothing.
<acacios> 纠结。
<pityonline> tenzu: what up?
<gjp> FoxHelo: 我用的是ubuntu 10.04.1－Desktop版。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> reiv: gentoo+1
<gjp> cfy: 你又凑热闹。。。。。。。。
<FoxHelo> gjp: 你为什么不用10.10？
<gjp> FoxHelo: 10.10不好用。。。。。。。
<tenzu> pityonline: 闹太套
<silenter> 我用着挺好的啊
<pityonline> tenzu: boring nitght
<silenter> 为什么说10.10 不好用呢？
<gjp> FoxHelo: 问题多多，不好设置。。。。。。。。
<void11> 这里用gentoo的会比#gentoo-cn多吗
<cfy> gjp: 我喜欢凑XD
<silenter> For example？
<gjp> cfy: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<tenzu> pityonline: go and watch action movies
<gjp> FoxHelo: 算了，我个人观点而已。。。。。。。
<FoxHelo> gjp: 是啊，我在10.10上面安装Macbuntu，但是问题太多！
<Kandu> cfy: 有沒想過做遊戲？
<cfy> Kandu: 没有。你要做游戏？
<pityonline> tenzu: done
<Kandu> cfy: 高中的時候，我同學想過做這個，甚至寫了劇情，設計了物品，關卡。想和我一起做來着
<Kandu> cfy: 一直惦記着這個
<gjp> 人不多呀。。。。。以前周五90多人的。。。。。
<reiv> http://www.lkong.net/thread-345050-2-1.html
<cfy> Kandu: rpg?
<gjp> Kandu: 你打算在那个平台？
<reiv> 话说，ubutnu算不算“正常”的业余爱好？
<soiamso> reiv: 跟女朋友过吧？
<gjp> reiv: 我认为算。。。。。。。。
<soiamso> reiv: 不算，要看在什么人眼里
<cfy> Kandu: 剧情啥的都写好了？好像最终幻想？
<reiv> soiamso: 没女朋友.
<gjp> Kandu: AVG的话我可以帮忙。。。。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 是小混混的故事
<cfy> Kandu: 不知道做游戏咋样。不过玩这类游戏我好烂的。。。
 * reiv 发现和其他人爱好差太多了...
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。挺好的:)
<wiker> hello
<^k^> wiker, 好  20:50 
<gjp> wiker: hello
<wiker> nihao
<wiker> 你好
<wiker> 都在国内吗？
<gjp> wiker: 你好。。。。。。。。不过说这个干啥？
<wiker> 是吗？
<wiker> 什么意思阿？
<gjp> wiker: 我倒是想问。。。。。什么意思？
<wiker> ？？
<Kandu> cfy: 我向他要稿子去
<wiker> 我也不知道阿》
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。用什么做？什么时侯开始？
<gjp> Kandu: 什么类型？Avg我能帮上忙的。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我可以打杂。。。。。
<reiv> 不知道gentoo的mirror怎么了，都ERROR 404: Not Found.
<Kandu> cfy: pascal，永遠不會開始
<cfy> reiv: 163的也这样？
<gjp> reiv: dns的问题？
<cfy> Kandu: pascal?这个。。。
<wiker> 我是新来的阿
<zhang_> 聊天了
<wiker> 恩
<void11> reiv: jaist的mirror刚用过，好的
<wiker> 有谁认识家家吗》
<Kandu> cfy: 百戰刺蝟就是用 pascal 做的引擎吶，好得很
<wiker> 大家好
<pocoyo> wiker: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<reiv> 就是mirror上没东西，不关dns什么的事
<zhang_> 谁乍的什么引擎好的很??
<cfy> Kandu: 我的意思是我会，我能干啥？
<wiker> 这个是什么阿？
<mausetot_> wiker: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: 我的意思是我不会，我能干啥？
<reiv> 换了N个mirror都这样
<gjp> cfy: 你会还是不会？
<mausetot_> gjp: 不会
<cfy> reiv: mirrors.163.com也这样么？
<gjp> mausetot_＝cfy？
<cfy> gjp: 不会阿。明显后面那个是更正嘛。而且 Kandu 知道的。
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，我只是想，也許你能做出什麼好東西來
<Kandu> cfy: 那我就可以有得玩了
<wiker> 家家？
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。我只会一点cli的perl
<void11> pascal没有足够的库好用
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈，再等等。。。等几年。。。。
<gjp> cfy: mausetot_＝cfy？
<zhang_> cfy:我还以为你的意思是你不会,你还能干啥!原来你是说你不会,你能干什么
<cfy> Kandu: 你ipod touch上的最终幻想玩过没？
<Kandu> gjp: 等你大了再說 :P
<zhang_> 晕咋那么拗口呢
<cfy> zhang_: ?拗口。。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒玩過
<Kandu> cfy: 最近一直玩 nds\
<gjp> Kandu: :-D
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。没别的。。。
<zhang_> cfy, 是啊!你不觉得?
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵。等到大学么？
<gjp> cfy
<noahbentusi> hey, how to set charsets in IRC client?
<cfy> zhang_: ...,我以为 Kandu 找我一起写pascal呢
<gjp> cfy: 还很遥远。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> noahbentusi: which client are u using?
<zhang_> 写pascal干啥?
<noahbentusi> HydraIRC
<zhang_> 我很喜欢pascal
<zhang_> 语言结构很好!
<Kandu> cfy: 不會找別人寫的，最多就我和我同學兩人寫
<cfy> 我又不回。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？你同学也会写？
<zhang_> 就是delphi已经没有当年的雄风了
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥不找别人写？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我倆本來是想參加 oi 的
<cfy> Kandu: oi是啥？
<mausetot_> cfy: 不是
<Kandu> cfy: NOI
<cfy> gjp: 不是
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<cfy> Kandu: 这个 MaskRay历害的。
<gjp> cfy: 。。。。你是说mausetot_不是你？
<mausetot_> gjp: 不是
<cfy> gjp: 是的。
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<gjp> cfy: 那为什么你经常用mausetot_说话？
<mausetot_> gjp: 不为什么
<noahbentusi> cfy, could you tell me one IRC client support utf-8 in windows?
<cfy> MaskRay: 有人提到noi,我就说你了
<cfy> noahbentusi: opera's irc client,emacs's ERC
<Kandu> void11: 嗯，很少有人帶上 Pascal 頭，所以遇到新的庫，只帶 c/cpp 頭文件的，就得自己轉換頭文件來調用庫，麻煩得很
<gjp> mausetot_: 寒。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 用 mausetot_说话？
<reiv> cfy: 163也这样，贴点日志：http://code.bulix.org/m1d8g7-79063
<void11> noahbentusi: xchat, mirc, pidgin, chatzilla
<gjp> cfy: 对呀，为什么mausetot_回答你的问题？
<mausetot_> gjp: 不为什么
<cfy> gjp: 不懂。
<cfy> mausetot_: 我认识你么？
<cfy> reiv: 我这里貌似没问题
<MaskRay> cfy: ..
<cfy> MaskRay: 在家么？在家真好。
<gjp> cfy: 好奇怪呀。。。。。。。。。。好像幽灵一样
<cfy> gjp: ....没主意到。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> roylez: 主席。我现在换个键盘就有明显的感觉了
<Siton> 哈？
<Siton> 没人说话呢
<pyCd> 大家好
<^k^> pyCd, 好  21:53 
<pyCd> 圣诞快乐 h呵呵
<pyCd> 你好 ^k^
<pyCd> 你是哪人
<alick> 呃，傻了
<gjp> pyCd: ^k^是机器人呀！！！！！！
<pyCd> 哦 h真的假的
<pyCd> 高科技？
<zhang_> 请问,我在shell下查找一个文件用什么命令
<void11> find
<zhang_> 要全机器查找要什么参数阿
<zhang_> 我find 出了文件夹就找不到了
<void11> find / -name "xxx"
<void11> find 递归查找所有目录呀
<void11> 不过ubuntu下，可能能用locate
<zhang_> loacate?
<zhang_> 晕死显示权限不够
<pyCd> 在puppy ne怎么编译java文件啊
<void11> zhang_: 进入root权限的目录，当然权限不够
<zhang_> 怎么进入root后反应都没有,也没有说找到也没有说没找到
<wowoto> AI
<pyCd> 有知道的虾 a告诉一下 ti ling le
<void11> zhang_: 没反应就是没找到
<wowoto> 没几个人聊呀
<zhang_> 这样的阿
<void11> wowoto: 今天日子特殊嘛
<zhang_> 什么AI?
<wowoto> ;
<zhang_> 可以了!呵呵!速度相当的快阿
<void11> zhang_: find是一个一个文件遍历的，还是很慢，google locate
<zhang_> 一直都听说linux搜索速度惊人,果然比win什么快多了!找个文件找半天
<happyaron> find / -name xxx -print 这是一句很无语的命令。
<MeaCulpa> linux 的本地全文检索远不如windows的ms 和 google 的简单吧
<void11> win的话，如果是ntfs的话，可以用下 everything 这个软件
<MeaCulpa> 至于locate, 和速度更没关系
<zhang_> 怎么说?
<void11> locate事先做了索引
<zhang_> 恩!
<zhang_> 真的是速度不一样!
<zhang_> 这个locatedb 很不错
<acacios> pps有办法去广告不？
<mausetot_> acacios: 没有
<acacios> mausetot_, 反应真快啊。。。
<acacios> mausetot_, pps广告真多
<happyaron> -rw-r----- 1 root mlocate 4.0M [2010-12-24 13:08] mlocate.db
<happyaron> acacios: 论坛上有。
<happyaron> acacios: 还可以去root
<void1> 记得论坛上有去广告贴
<acacios> happyaron, 好，看看去。
 * MaskRay 可惜 freebsd ports 里没 mlocate 
<cfy> MaskRay: 那用啥？
<void1> 我还特意不装locate...家里用，需要搜索的情况很少...
<cfy> void1: 用mlocate,没有变化的，文件夹不回重复搜索
<MaskRay> cfy: 一个比较原始的 locate
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么情况。。。。freebsd不需要？
<MaskRay> cfy: mlocate 不也是最近才出来的……
<cfy> MaskRay: 感觉没那么近吧。。。。
<Maucat_> 第
<Maucat_> 第一次用。测试下
<Maucat_> 没有人？
<Tell360> 喜洋洋...喜洋洋 ...
<zhang_> ubuntu里的ftp用什么
<Maucat> 测试
<pocoyo> Maucat: 新闻联播》主播郭志坚在博客评论《让子弹飞》：“情节不合逻辑拖沓冗长，让观众感觉极不舒服，青少年看了会给正在成长的身心注入一股非理性冲动。”对此姜文回应到：这也是我对《新闻联播》的看法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pocoyo> wowoto: ...
<soiamso1> pocoyo: 就是链接给了青少年非理性冲动
<Maucat> 有人能看着我说话不？
<iVIM2> 请问是i++; i &= 7; 快还是i = (i+1) & 7快?
<pocoyo> soiamso1: 链接还行。
<pocoyo> Maucat: 不能。
<soiamso1> iVIM2: 看compiler
<Maucat> chrome上的插件应该怎么配置，
<iVIM2> soiamso1: gcc
<iVIM2> soiamso1: -O1
<soiamso1> iVIM2: 不相信compiler 直接写 asm
<ofan> iVIM2: 对比下asm
<soiamso1> iVIM2: 不过我估计后面那个快点，编译的时候
<nsdy> 圣诞节还有这么多兄弟上网...
<orz> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=311383
<tonghuix> 这说明单身得很多
<ugoubuntu> 我装 arch core 安装包就只有 base 和 devel base两个选项啊	
<orz> hi
<orz> hello
<Tell360> mc-4.7.0.10 自个编译成功,用着真爽... 终于该版本解决了中文名和edit中文问题...
<wowoto_> 嗯
<iVIM2> ugoubuntu: 本来就如此
<wowoto_> ugoubuntu: 是只有这些的
<Warm_HUG> test
<^k^> Warm_HUG, ....  22:38 
<wowoto> 居然带个小尾巴
<soiamso1> ugoubuntu: 不是都这样吗？
<iVIM2> ugoubuntu: 当然还有一些包
<zhang_> 还是使用gui的好
<iVIM2> ugoubuntu: 在细选的时候除了base, base-devel还有其他的象wpa_suplicant
<ugoubuntu> wowoto_: 我下了个打造完美arch linux里面安装界面还有 lib 和support选项
<wowoto> ugoubuntu: 那是安装过程的事
<gebjgd> ugo
<gebjgd> ugoubuntu< archbang?
<wowoto> ugoubuntu: 而且那也是很早的文章了估计
<orz> test
<wowoto> ugoubuntu: 不过我太久没重装系统  也不了解了
<ugoubuntu> wowoto: 哦，那也是，我先装起再说。
<wowoto> ugoubuntu: 照着wiki做就好了
<ugoubuntu> gebjgd: arch linux core
<ugoubuntu> wowoto: 好的，谢谢指点。
<Maucat> exit
<soiamso1> ugoubuntu: wiki那个有点老了，wowoto 有新的吗？
<wowoto> ugoubuntu: 只是一开始用arch的教训
<wowoto> soiamso1: 没有哟 去年安装的系统
<Maucat> quit
<Tell360> hi, 窝窝头
<soiamso1> wowoto: 现在好像有电区别
<wowoto> Tell360: 圣诞快乐
<pocoyo> Maucat: /quit
<soiamso1> ugoubuntu:  还是现在vbox 里面实战一下
<pocoyo> wowoto: 悲催的校园网络哟
<wowoto> soiamso1: 哦，那等几年后重装的时候试下
<wowoto> pocoyo: 校园网很好呀
<wowoto> pocoyo: 我这蹭网的才悲
<pocoyo> wowoto: 好个13
<wowoto> soiamso1: 什么时候我在vb试下看看是不是换了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst: 你们怎么回事?
<soiamso1> wowoto: 我有个1
<wowoto> soiamso1: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: whatz up?
<Tell360> "为应对今晚城区道路车流、人流高峰，确保道路交通安全畅通，市内200多名警员将全部上路保驾。" kao ! 全部才250!
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你们商量什么事情了?
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: ?
<Tell360> wowoto: 痛并快乐着
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 什么怎么回事?
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 什么怎么回事?
<mausetot_> Jagdwurst: 不知道
<soiamso1> Tell360: 不会这么少人吧，为交警服务的人多着，不成为交警而已
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 什么怎么回事?
<mausetot_> Jagdwurst: 不知道
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: gebjgd 他泡我.
<Tell360> fishoneeyed:  哈哈..哈哈哈哈...
<wowoto> Tell360: ：D
<fishoneeyed> Tell360: 怎么对我笑?
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: gebjgd 太坏了..
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 你们和gebjgd商量什么事情了?
<mausetot_> fishoneeyed: 不知道
<fishoneeyed> mausetot_: ?
<wowoto> 谁用linux的，现在有虾米象棋软件可以的，以前安装过，现在忘记了
<gebjgd> wowoto< gmchess
<wowoto> gebjgd: pacman就可以？还是要yaourt？
<redmorning> code::blocks 怎么把代码设置为K&R格式?
<gebjgd> wowoto< 直接yaourt就行了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 说话.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 说什么？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 1 我没有泡你
<wowoto> gebjgd: 哎，yaourt被python弄死了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 把你们的聊天记录给我.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 2 我没有泡你
<wowoto> gebjgd:俺是 菜鸟没法解决
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 3呢?
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 没商量什么啊
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 3 我没有泡你
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 怎么没商量。去 fishoneeyed 吃烤鸭的事情
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我证明，你泡了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< .........
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: gebjgd 和我说聚会的事情.
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 哦， gebjgd 说要请我们吃烤鸭，他来烤
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 去你家
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: Jagdwurst 哪行, 你们什么时候有空?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 我们要看什么时候有特价票
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 看吧, 看好了告诉我.
<fishoneeyed> ge
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 你能不能派个直升飞机来接我们
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 另外你家地方大么
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 一般, 我觉得不算大.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 那看来不小
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 过不过夜?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 过阿
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 不然怎么吃爽阿
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 打地铺
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 小光不用睡觉
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 你那里能打地铺？
<wowoto> gebjgd: 哎，makepkg也没法用了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 呵呵
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 去定你家了，
<wowoto> gebjgd: 直接提示我没找到PKGBUILD
<iVIM2> 汗，&优先级还不如==
<wowoto> pocoyo: 话说你知道虾米软链接不？？？
<gebjgd> wowoto< ？？？？
<pocoyo> 不。
<gebjgd> 出门了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我只要在家等着,贡献地板就行了吗?
<wowoto> gebjgd: 我想请你帮忙解决yaourt因为python版本问题造成的无法使用问题
<wowoto> 哎
<wowoto> pocoyo: 你这家伙
<pocoyo> wowoto: 今天我媳妇 不知道怎么回事儿 突然生气了。 我郁闷一晚上了。
<wegue> 请问左shift键成了消去键，右shift键成了|键，然后某个不知名的键成了输入法中英切换，这是神马情况
<wowoto> pocoyo: 呵呵  你没送礼物呗
<raylei> 没人
<alvin_rxg> wegue: `setxkbmap -print`
<wowoto> 谁知道yaourt配置里面哪个设置调用python的
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: 去 aur 看源码呗
<wegue> alvin_rxg:
<wegue> xkb_keymap {
<wegue> 	xkb_keycodes  { include "evdev+aliases(qwerty)"	};
<wegue> 	xkb_types     { include "complete"	};
<wegue> 	xkb_compat    { include "complete"	};
<wegue> 	xkb_symbols   { include "pc+us+cn:2+inet(evdev)+level3(ralt_switch_for_alts_toggle):1+group(alts_toggle)"	};
<wegue> 	xkb_geometry  { include "pc(pc105)"	};
<wegue> };
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 我哪有那水平哟
<wegue> 额，刷屏了= =
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 我现在想按照tenzu的说法，设置软链接，让python自动调用python2的
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 但是不知道怎么做。。。
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: yaourt 依赖哪个版本的 python?
<iGnome> happyaron: 奥爸妈英文怎么说的
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: yaourt依赖python2
<alvin_rxg> wegue: `xmodmap -pk | grep -i shift`
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: 那你为什么要做软连接呢？
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 但是现在自动调用python  于是不行了
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: tenzu说现在的arch里面有两个版本的python
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 我是云里雾里的
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: 是两个版本……大部分还是 python2
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 我反正是迷糊了
<alvin_rxg> 说真的，没事少用 yaourt
<wegue> 50    	0xffe1 (Shift_L)	0x0000 (NoSymbol)	0xffe1 (Shift_L)；62    	0xffe2 (Shift_R)	0x0000 (NoSymbol)	0xffe2 (Shift_R)；92    	0xfe03 (ISO_Level3_Shift)	0x0000 (NoSymbol)	0xfe03 (ISO_Level3_Shift)；
<happyaron> iGnome: 噢，爸妈
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 删除python可行不？
<wegue> 108    	0xfe03 (ISO_Level3_Shift)	0xfe08 (ISO_Next_Group)	0xfe03 (ISO_Level3_Shift)	0xfe08 (ISO_Next_Group)	
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 我只是有时要用yaourt安装某些东西
<pityonline> iGnome: aobama
<iGnome> 你慢了。 happyaron
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/yaourt/yaourt/PKGBUILD  没说要 python
<wegue> 按回车还会显示个音量的图标= =
<happyaron> iGnome: 我累了。
<alvin_rxg> wegue: 重启吧，键位被你或者哪个软件搞乱了
<alvin_rxg> wegue: 没，错了
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<iVIM2> yaourt恐怕是C的吧？
<wegue> alvin_rxg: 但是这个问题出现了有段时间了
<alvin_rxg> wegue: 嗯，一下子没法了解具体是哪里问题
<wegue> alvin_rxg: 不过还是谢谢
<cfy> Talent does what it can, genius does what it must, I do what I'm paid to do.
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: grep -i python `which yaourt`
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: alvin_rxg 我试一下
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 没回显
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: so, no python inside
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=310269&start=0  先说下，我的mirrorlist没问题
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - yaourt 循环错误，求解
<wowoto> error: config file /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist, line 7: problem in options section  arch 运行pacman出现这个，是什么问题呢？
<FrankLv> liveCD启动后可以装软件么
<Tell360> 88 all
<Maucat> 没人了？
<night> hi
<night> 各位
<night> 有个问题阿
<iVIM2> wowoto: 试试看mv /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist.old && pacman -Syy pacman
<^k^> night, 好  23:15 
<night> C++ json用什么库解析比较好阿
<void1> 好
<night> ^k^, 原来你不是机器人，我汗
<void1> 大家
<void1> 家好
<void1> 大家好
<^k^> void1, 好  23:16 
<Maucat> 你好
<mausetot_> Maucat: 你好
<night> 我现在想解析json，但是不知道用那个库比较好一些
<Maucat> 我是真人
<soiamso1> night: google 先生吧
<void1> ggrks
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: pacman.conf
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 刚才哪个对
<wowoto> 对
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 把test注释了就没那提示了
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 为什么呢
<alvin_rxg> (16:15:25) iVIM2: wowoto: 试试看mv /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist.old && pacman -Syy pacman   - -! 擦把汗先
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: 你 testing 怎么写的
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 我看下
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 似乎没改动国
<alvin_rxg> ?
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 只是当时把注释去了
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: #Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 这个是刚注释了的
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 原来少一个#
<alvin_rxg> [testing] 也是取消注释的？
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: yaourt也恢复正常了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 似乎是我在pacman。conf启用了test但是在mirrorlist却没有作相应的变更
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: 需要么？
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: 不懂
<wowoto> alvin_rxg: mirrorlist里面部分被我注释了
<alvin_rxg> 既然什么都不懂，还敢当小白鼠
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 刚才NC了
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: ?
<iGnome> 疼猪，今天发了强贴。 happyaron
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 我忘了如何更新pacman以及pacman.conf, mirrorlist到新版本
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: pacman.conf 是不可能由 pacman 自动更新的，它只会给你保留份 pacman.conf.pacnew。mirrorlist 你可以手动修改，也可以 pacman -S mirrorlist
<alvin_rxg> *pacman-mirrorlist
<iGnome> re
<iGnome> 没reinstall机制？
<happyaron> iGnome: 地址？
<iGnome> 这还要地址。聊天的最前面嘛
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 哦。pacman好像只要有/lib/pacman就能工作了
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: etc 下面的配置文件也是要的……
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 我说-r的目录里面
<alvin_rxg> what?
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 重头构建Arch的时候要用到
 * iGnome 围观天天折腾系统的
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: pacman -S `pacman -Q | sed 's/ .*$//'`  ?
 * gebjgd 同围观
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 也不是重头构建系统，就是在另外一个目录建立Arch环境
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: 那就 chroot 呗……
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 你还没系统怎么chroot法
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: ... archlinux installer...
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 我说的是pacman -S base -r /newarch
<iGnome> pityonline: ...
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 你怎么天天装系统阿
 * iGnome 围观玩吃豆子游戏的
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 没阿，很久没装了
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 每次看到你，你就在准备重装系统
<alvin_rxg> (16:37:52) iVIM2: alvin_rxg: 你还没系统怎么chroot法  => 那哪来的 pacman ?
<pityonline> iGnome: 再过几年，神要向你家崽崽学习英文了
<iGnome> pityonline: 。。
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 皈依魔门吧
<mausetot_> gebjgd: 嗯
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 在/newarch里面
<pityonline> iGnome: 无语即默许也……
<iGnome> iVIM2: 2条路。fvwm or gnome
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 在newarch里面搞一个Arch
<alvin_rxg> 还不是 chroot...........................
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买吃的了额么
<iGnome> pityonline: 你蛮老实的样子嘛。躲下面。我还以为是马甲
<iamfbi> 晚上好
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 皈依佛
<pityonline> iGnome: 俺是个多么谦卑的人啊，都没有第二个马甲
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 摸咪脱衣服
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 搞好pacman -r之后就要chroot了
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 摸咪脱衣佛
<flourier> 不是吧
<iGnome> pityonline: 难得
<pityonline> iGnome: :P
<iGnome> 这里有74个生蛋。 happyaron
<iGnome> (74-3)*2 个。
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: 非也，是被女人捡剩下的
<iGnome> 剩下的蛋。都在这里
<cfy> iGnome: 还不睡的。。。
<alick> 睡去
<iGnome> cfy: 你的client，加上一个改终端标题的吧。一点都不专业精神
<cfy> iGnome: 我不会阿。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么样的格式？
<iGnome> 。看flash-down.pl
<cfy> iGnome: okay.我睡觉先,lol
<iGnome> print "\e]2;flash-down.pl_$(AOBTX(B_$name\a";
<iGnome> 额。。。中文复制过来乱码
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iGnome: 酷6，竟然视频可以断点续传的。。。
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 基本不会断吧
<cfy> iGnome: 酷六会。。。所以我发现了。。。
<iGnome> 我睡觉前，准备鼠标划下，开50个进程
<iGnome> 50个xterm lol
<cfy> iGnome: 奇怪的是。。。我加了-nc参数阿。。。囧。不是应该跳过的么。。
<iGnome> 卡住了。-nc吧记得了
<cfy> iGnome: 哦，是wget还没退出，是重试呢
<cfy> iGnome: 重新调用就不会了。
<cfy> File “The.Big.Bang.Theory.S03E14[www.86bts.com].mp4” already there; not retrieving.
<cfy> 2010-12-24 23:52:34 (14.5 MB/s) - “/dev/null” saved [110826710/110826710]
<cfy> iGnome: 还是很大的。。。不过你硬盘大。。。无鸭梨。。
<RavenChan> 為什麼kindle左手的大翻页键不是向前翻？= =
<cfy> 2010-12-24 23:53:40 (19.7 MB/s) - “/dev/null” saved [1073741824/1073741824]
<cfy> iGnome: ee还在不？
<cfy> iGnome: fvwm里面我的taskbar和，最小化的小窗口的中文都是乱码,哪里设置字体？
<gebjgd> cfy< 配置文件里面阿
<cfy> gebjgd: 哪个配置文件？
<cfy> .Xresources?
<gebjgd> cfy< 你的fvwm的配置文件
<gebjgd> cfy< 反正fvwm-devel是那样的
<cfy> gebjgd: 能不能具体点？
<gebjgd> cfy< 等下。我进fvwm试试看
<cfy> gebjgd: okay:)
<iGnome> Style * Font
<cfy> 然后？
<iGnome> SetEnv RegularFont "StringEncoding=utf8:xft:Vera Sans YuanTi:size=9:encoding=iso10646-1"
<cfy> 我试试
<iGnome> MenuStyle * Font "$[RegularFont]",BorderWidth 0,Hilight3DThickness -2,ActiveFore Red
<iGnome> 我只需要菜单的字体
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么这种编码？
<iGnome> 你用style *
<cfy> 哦
<iGnome> 啥编码
<Maudlincat> .
<MeaCulpa_> .
<cfy> iso10646
<iGnome> 一直这样。
<cfy> 我试试
<iGnome> 太久，不记得了。
<Maucat> 睡咯
<iGnome> cfy: 监视clip的脚本。我觉得很爽啊。
<redmorning> perl里面跟时间有关的核心模块叫什么名字？
<cfy> iGnome: 我网速烂。。。。体会不到。。
<iGnome> 哦。我还要加flash-down的进去
<cfy> redmorning: POSIX里有几个关于时间的函数
<cfy> SetEnv RegularFont "StringEncoding=utf8:xft:Vera Sans YuanTi:size=9:encoding=iso10646-1"
<cfy> Style * Font "$[RegularFont]"
<cfy> 貌似没效果
<gebjgd> cfy< 什么乱码？
<cfy> gebjgd: 就是最小化的时侯乱码。
<cfy> gebjgd: 还有taskbar也乱，
<gebjgd> cfy< 我这里没有最小化的阿
<gebjgd> cfy< taskbar我用的是tint2
<gebjgd> cfy< 不乱码阿
<cfy> 哦。
<cfy> 没有最小化？
<cfy> 以后再搞，先睡觉。。。
<cfy> gebjgd: iGnome 晚安:)
<gebjgd> cfy< 你是说这个东西么？
<mausetot_> gebjgd: 不是
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯。 两个都乱
<cfy> mausetot_: æ­»bot
<mausetot_> cfy: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<night> 查看某一文件依赖于那个包
<night> 用那个命令了
<happyaron> night: dpkg -S filename
<night> 现在编译库，发现一个头文件不到阿
<night> happyaron, thx
<happyaron> night: 找不到头文件用apt-file
<happyaron> night: dpkg那个只对已安装的有效。
<gebjgd> cfy< 左边的东西？
<gebjgd> cfy< http://imagebin.org/129443
<night> 哦，这样
<night> apt-file是从网络得到信息是吧和莪和
<iamfbi> 想问下显卡和电源管理的配置文件放在哪里
<iamfbi> 装好的显卡驱动保存在哪里
<redmorning> 从1970年1月1日开始，到现在的秒数。这样的设定好奇怪。
<gebjgd> cfy< ????
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=311382&p=2168598#p2168598 这下完整了。 cfy
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 监视剪贴板，自动下载的脚本
<cfy> iGnome: okay.你不如加入到你的github。我follow
<cfy> gebjgd: 刚才洗漱去了。我再看看基础教程好了。谢了:)
<iGnome> 我这机器。没搞git。
<gebjgd> cfy< 哦
<iGnome> 本本上才有
<cfy> iGnome: git都没。。。
 * cfy 睡觉。
<cfy> wowoto: 窝窝头。。。还不睡。。。
<hkkk> redmorning: 1969unix诞生
<cfy> hkkk: 1970，是纪元
<gebjgd> cfy< 我这里感觉配置差不多的fvwm和openbox，fvwm慢
<cdmall> 大家圣诞快乐～
<cdmall> 菜鸟来冒个泡，问下各位高手，嵌入式开发就业好么？
<cdmall> 本人大三，不知道如何才能学好嵌入式开发
<cdmall> 是否要参加培训机构的培训？
<iGnome> cdmall: 没基础，就应该参加嘛
<cdmall> 可是没钱
<cdmall> 培训费用要一万
<cdmall> 好昂贵
<iGnome> 那太贵了
<cdmall> 现在基本行情都这样
<iGnome> 学入门而已。骗人钱
<cdmall> 是啊，所以矛盾
<iGnome> 1k还差不多
<hkkk> 嵌入式门槛很高
<cdmall> 1k那我肯定去参加
<gebjgd> 不是一般的高阿
<iGnome> hkkk: 高啥。出来连啥硬件知识都没的
<cdmall> ignome你开班吧，我去听课
<gebjgd> hkkk< 做java的都能直接上
<iGnome> 就学些编程等，环境的应用
<iGnome> 咋java了。
<cdmall> 那各位高手是怎么入门的?
<iGnome> 应该是qt这些
<soiamso1> cdmall: 10K 上多少天课？
<gebjgd> iGnome< 我是说，我认识的一个做java的非计算机系人都能直接上
<iGnome> 额。有点java基础的。那是容易上
<cdmall> 10k
<cdmall> 上6个月
<cdmall> 我是学自动化的
<iGnome> 其实随便啥编程基础的，都容易上
<soiamso1> cdmall: 不觉得 开发 android app 这些能赚钱吗？
<cdmall> 只学过c
<gebjgd> 恩那
<iGnome> cdmall: 那够了
<iGnome> 自学吧
<cdmall> 做嵌入式开发不好赚钱么？
<iGnome> 买台入门机器
<cdmall> 自学不知道如何入手
<cdmall> 各位指点下
<iGnome> 挣钱就不知道了
<soiamso1> cdmall: 自动化？流水线那些，传感器，那些也算嵌入吧？
<cdmall> 恩，有学单片机
<soiamso1> cdmall: 我也不知道嵌入跟单片有什么区别
<iGnome> cdmall: 买台入门机器，网上下载视频教程等。自己学就是。
<cdmall> 有没有os的区别
<iGnome> 单片机，国家不认为是嵌入式了
<iGnome> 嵌入式，指能在线升级程序的了
<cdmall> iGnome：自学很有难度，觉得
<iGnome> 那是有点。没人指点嘛。
<soiamso1> cdmall: 我觉得缺少实战的机会，
<cdmall> 就是
<gebjgd> cdmall< 加个嵌入式开发的群就行了
<cdmall> 实战也是问题
<soiamso1> cdmall: 流水线上也有用x86的算嵌入不？
<mausetot_> soiamso1: 没有
<iGnome> 实战倒是无所谓。
<iGnome> x86的，比较老式了
<cdmall> 有没有什么学习教程比较好的？
<iGnome> 那不知道。自己搜索
<iGnome> vc肯定有
<cdmall> 各位用linux都做些什么？
<iGnome> 下载啊。 lol
<cdmall> 下载？
<flh> winxp: hi
<soiamso1> cdmall: 也不只有linux的嵌入式吧
<cdmall> 恩，是不止
<soiamso1> cdmall: 软件区别不大吧，你可能想学硬件的？
<mausetot_> soiamso1: 嗯
<flh> winxp: hi
<gebjgd_> 额。。。。
<gebjgd_> cdmall< 用linux做所有事情
<cdmall> 问题是我现在软件功底很薄，且不是计算机专业的
<cdmall> 觉得学嵌入式很困难
<iGnome> 计算机专业的算啥。都是学的乌七八糟的win
<cdmall> 学校学的都很糟糕
<cdmall> win也有可取之处
<gebjgd> cdmall< 继续焊板子吧
<soiamso1> cdmall: 多写吧，不是天才就只能磨练了，没有糟糕的学校，只有糟糕的人
<cdmall> 自己做板没问题
<gebjgd> cdmall< 那就继续咯
<cdmall> 希望高人指点
<gebjgd> cdmall< 要干一行爱一行
<cdmall> 自己闭门造车很糟糕
<knownbad> gebjgd: ~@@
<soiamso1> cdmall: 所谓不好的学校也就是里面有比较多不按别人思路学习的人而已
<gebjgd> knownbad< 老流氓来了
<knownbad> 有点 troll 的意味。。。
<iGnome> 是爱一个干一个？ gebjgd
<gebjgd> iGnome< 那不行
<iGnome> 你个死家伙
<soiamso1> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 缺德
<cdmall> 呵呵……
<gebjgd> iGnome< 太累
<gebjgd> iGnome< 是你想歪了的
<soiamso1> cdmall: 我觉得修软件能增加编程能力吧
<knownbad> gebjgd: 温家宝的儿子好。
<cdmall>                 编程量要达到多少才能有个比较好的功底？
<cdmall> 修改什么软件？
<soiamso1> cdmall: 10K 行 ？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你用 virtualbox 吗？
<cdmall> ok，我好好努力吧
<soiamso1> cdmall: 但是应该不能用量来形容吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad< 不用
<iGnome> 汇编才有这说法。其他的没吧。 soiamso1
<iGnome> 汇编的经验，才算行
<cdmall> 汇编也学得不七不八的
<cdmall> 学校的学习快废了
<iGnome> cdmall: 啥学校的
<cdmall> 南方清华，嘿嘿
<iGnome> 这是。。啥。
<soiamso1> iGnome: 你汇编有多少K ？
<cdmall> 福建的
<iGnome> 700-800k
<iGnome> cdmall: 学校mm多不
<cdmall> 不多，工科学校
<iGnome> 额。那可以自学。
<iGnome> lol
<redmorning> gmtime()默认返回的是格林威治时间，我想要东8区的时间，参数怎么写？
<soiamso1> iGnome: 高手，我什么语言都不到 10K， 包括语文
<iGnome> 其他语言，我没这概念。
<soiamso1> iGnome: 天天写？
<cdmall> ignome:做什么的，汇编写那么多？
<iGnome> 语文。。。还算
<iGnome> 单片
<soiamso1> iGnome: 写作文就 80行左右
<iGnome> 。
<soiamso1> iGnome: 跟嵌入应该没有区别吧？
<cdmall> 80行作文就1000多字
<soiamso1> cdmall: 20字一行
<iGnome> 反正现在单片不算嵌入式
<iGnome> 国家政策没优惠了的
<cdmall> 以前还有优惠？
<cdmall> 嵌入式现在有优惠？
<iGnome> 产业上有啊
<iGnome> 退税等
<cdmall> 哦
<iGnome> 评高新产业等
<wx85105157> wx85105157: 123
<wx85105157> xiaoyu: 123
<kingworth> hi,everyone!
<wx85105157> kingworth: hi
<mausetot_> are you bot?
<wx85105157> who?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 会玩kof么
<alvin_rxg> 以前会
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 以前是高手？
<alvin_rxg> 不是……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 魅族m9支持多点触摸了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不知道真的假的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< andorid的多点触摸
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< Jagdwurst prosieben
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: rtl
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 什么东西？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 比pro7的有看点些
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 我喜欢看小孩从小泡妞的影片
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我在后悔当时为什么没泡……
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 我早就后悔了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 握爪
<jiero> Xmas fun
<gebjgd> jiero< 不fun
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 用过obmixer么？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 比gvolwheel给力。就是图标丑点
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 图标的配色太屎了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不给力不给力阿
<alvin_rxg> 自己改咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 忍了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 有个问题
<alvin_rxg> o?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< pavucontrol 和 gnome-alsamixer哪个好点？
<alvin_rxg> 你觉得哪个好呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 就是没感觉
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 有的时候pavucontrol会出问题
<alvin_rxg> gnome-alsamixer 没用过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我也是。。。。
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: kmixer
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< pavucontrol很乱。给我的感觉
<^k^>  06:02
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 鸭子烤完了 ？
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-25
<v_v> 起床都蛮早啊
<cfy> hi all
<cfy> good morning
<^k^> cfy, 好  09:20 
<charles130> 早～
<v_v> 网上看了背包客的旅行， 真是羡慕啊
<v_v> 生活可以有很多种，
<v_v> 哎
<v_v> 我们太可怜了
<v_v> 价值取向单一
<v_v> 今天听一日本女歌手， 居然听出点味道了
<v_v> gebjgd 好啊
<v_v> gebjgd 你现在几点那
<v_v> 我早看到你， 晚上也看到你
<cfy> 酷六视频只能用硕鼠或火狐浏览器下载
<sunwilston> -/0.0.
<sunwilston> 0.
<canghaiwuming_> 中文？ 英文？
<Warm_HUG> 周末快乐~~~~~~~~~
<Warm_HUG> 走人
<canghaiwuming_> 问一下 我的10.10的更新时总有一些更新时网址联络不到怎么办啊？
<iGnome> me is far far long ago 这是啥歌曲呢 doremi的啥
<pocoyo> iGnome: 爱啥啥
<missing> iGnome: big
<missing> big world
<missing> 是
<iGnome> ？
<iGnome> 不是吧
<missing> 你搜索看看先啊,big big world
<hceasy> 大婶出没....
<hceasy> Ｏrz
<iGnome> 那歌曲我知道的。不是那个
<pocoyo> big big breast
<hceasy> big big world
<iGnome> 就是 mo re mi fa su la xi 一次唱的
<iGnome> do is xxx re is xxx
<missing> 你找来听听不就知道了?要不放歌上论坛大家签赏啊
<missing> xxx都来了...
<hceasy> ??
<iGnome> 7个音符的，有一句就是 xx is far far long ago
<missing> 你听力有问题不?
<missing> 别浪费大家的精力lol
<acacios> ChanServ, 是不是每个频道都存在啊？
<iGnome> 等我找出来，然后灭你
<pocoyo> acacios: 那是机器人.
<acacios> 就是啊，我是说很多频道里都看到它。
<missing> iGnome: 没有里有有歌在那里听不出来一句半句的,有一句半句去google就可以了
<missing> acacios: 那是神
<acacios> missing, 哈哈。
<missing> acacios: 服务器给没个房间指派的bot啦
<acacios> 拜拜大神。。。
 * pityonline 好你我一夜没下线
<acacios> !bot morning
<acacios> <lubotu2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'bot morning'
<cfy> 为啥我的电脑发热量这么少呢。。。
<ofan> 每一个没有铝孩陪的澜孩，只能在寒风的街口紧一紧衣领，听到风中传来那凄惨悲催确响遍城市歌声...“single boy!~single boy!~single all the way!~~~
<acacios> ofan, 哈哈。
<arz> :D
<pocoyo> pityonline: 好句子.
<pityonline> pocoyo: 是好像，不是好你
<acacios> 为什么我跟机器人说话它不理我？
<ofan> acacios: 理你
<hceasy> 据传说大小眼挂了
<pocoyo> !bot | acacios
<lubotu2> acacios: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<acacios> 就是这个，问它话它不理我，看论坛上说的是一个^O_O^的机器人
<arz> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> !bot ｜ pocoyo
<acacios> 这个lubotu2不会回答问题。。。。
<pocoyo> !question | acacios
<lubotu2> acacios: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arz> !ubuntu
<lubotu2> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<acacios> 这个机器人不认识汉语，也不会回答hello
<acacios> 看这里人家跟^o_o^说的话：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=163&t=227944&start=15
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [一星]到#ubuntu-cn的irc频道去和bot聊几句
<acacios> lubotu2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'hello'
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acacios> <acacios> what do you know?
<acacios> <lubotu2> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hylinux> 想自虐的话，不如自己写个机器人和它对话。
<hylinux> 我保证你会被他气死。
<acacios> 哈哈。
<hylinux> 大家应该知道有个著名的模块吧。
<hylinux> Perl的模块。
<acacios> bot大多数用什么写的啊？
<ofan> asm写的
<acacios> 汇编？
<hylinux> 主要是智能这一块儿。我也不知道。我以前玩的时候用的是perl的一个现成的问答模块，这个模块的作者是一个心理学家。
<hylinux> 基本把你的提问我和回答都搞得很合乎情理。
<hylinux> 但是就是很气人。
<hylinux> 看它的有些回答，都想砍它。
<acacios> 哪里有这种搞笑的机器人啊？
<hylinux> 有的。
<hylinux> 我代码还保留着。
<hylinux> 可以找出来玩玩。
<acacios> 给我发一份好不？
<acacios> 有代码了怎么用呢？
<acacios> 编译？
<hceasy> !bot 看它的有些回答，都想砍它。
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acacios> lubotu2, 你太笨了
<hylinux> 我写好的perl代码。
<hylinux> 直接运行就好了。
<hylinux> 是server的。
<acacios> 看它不说话了吧。。。好像它一句中文也不认识啊。
<hylinux> 你也可以连到我电脑上来和它对对话。
<hylinux> 不过这会儿我还赖在床上。
<hceasy> 网易那个梦幻精灵以前很智能的说
<hylinux> 智能机器人真的很有意思的。
<hceasy> 有轻微智障的人更有意思
<hylinux> 什么？
<hylinux> 你是不是心理有问题啊？
<hceasy> 至少他比机器人智能
<hylinux> 我觉得你很有意思。
<hceasy> i am only a bot !please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fly2mauis> ok
<fly2mauis> 各位 圣诞快乐
<bosskey> 生蛋快乐
<arz>  圣诞快乐
<pityonline> 赖床快乐
<bosskey> 金够败，金够败
<hceasy> 剩蛋快乐
<hylinux> 有人做过流媒体的方案没？
<hylinux> 要能撑得住大访问量的。
<hylinux> 7x24小时服务。有的话，希望能够请教些问题。
<hylinux> 谢谢
<hceasy> 大功率无线电发射..
<hceasy> 谁看过虎胆龙威
<hylinux> hceasy, 别捣乱。XD。 知道的话，就帮帮。不知道提个醒
<acacios> hceasy, 我看过。
<hylinux> hceasy, 谢谢。
<bosskey> 中文的IRC频道好少哦
<hylinux> 是啊。
<fly2mauis> 中国人很多 用 qq的
<hylinux> irc在国内不流行啊。
<hylinux> qq蛮好用的说。
<hylinux> 特别是TM。
<fly2mauis> 那是的
<bosskey> QQ太恶心了，对LINUX支持好差
<fly2mauis> 老 绑定东西 xd的
<hylinux> 对的。推荐用TM。
<bosskey> 而且一直限制第三方
<hylinux> 用TM，就没有什么绑定了。
<Guest983`> test
<pocoyo> Guest983`: 走上了这条路，就不能再回头。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<hceasy> <hylinux> 你的人被腾讯绑定了
<hylinux> 我原来在腾讯工作。
<hceasy> <hylinux> 后来呢?
<hylinux> 腾讯并非像媒体报道的那样，还是要一份为二的看。
<fly2mauis> 哦 腾讯”舅舅吧”
<hylinux> 没后来啊。
<hylinux> 好啦。这些问题就不要讨论啦。
<hceasy> o
<wzssyqa> hylinux: 围观tx
<bosskey> 怎么一分为二
<hylinux> 那谁能告诉有多少人不用腾讯QQ
<hylinux> 在这里的。
<missing> hylinux: 你想说的是/
<missing> ?
<wzssyqa> hylinux: 话说腾讯的产品做的还是不错的
<hylinux> missing, 我不想说什么啊。
<missing> hylinux: 那就好了啊,没有法律规定可以对tx有意见是不?
<missing> 不可以,不是  可以
<hceasy> 不用球球的发下言
<hylinux> missing, 呃？我只是一个普通人啊。没有说谁不能说了啊。请不要误会。
<wzssyqa> 我也不用
<fly2mauis> 很少用
<hylinux> wzssyqa, 我很感兴趣，我没有别的意思。
<missing> hylinux: 那就好啦
<hylinux> wzssyqa, 你为什么没有用过QQ呢？没别的意思。
<wzssyqa> tx唯一的社会价值就是，一夜情
<hylinux> missing, 我不明白你想表达什么。
<bosskey> 中国的产品就想把用户圈养起来，不许他们向外看
<hceasy> 因为腾讯蛋疼
<missing> hylinux: 就是说不用在这里扯腾讯好坏~~~
<bosskey> QQ这样，开心网也是这样
<hylinux> bosskey, :-)，你真的这样觉得吗？
<hceasy> 非得把人们划分等级
<bosskey> 太封闭
<ofan> 哥的6位qq 好久没用了
<hceasy> 然后谁给他掏钱就给谁特权
<fly2mauis> 好多 都这样拉  比如说迅雷
<hylinux> bosskey, 哦，那按照您的理解应该是怎么样子的呢比较好呢？
<acacios> msn.
<spirit> wzssyqa, 你一夜情过?
<hceasy> irc多好  你能用的功能我也能用
<missing> hceasy: 这个没什么啊,国外一样是哟免费的+收费模式的服务啊
<bosskey> 像FACEBOOK，GTALK等
<hylinux> fly2mauis, 没办法啊。XD，软件产业怎么来赚钱啊，我们这些程序员还得靠他们活啊。
<wzssyqa> spirit: 有过怎么样？没有过又怎么样？
<hylinux> bosskey, facebook, gtalk和他们有什么不同的地方呢？
<hceasy> 你不觉得腾讯绞尽脑汁的从你口袋里要钱么?
<bosskey> 我不喜欢腾讯，会用它的产品是因为有些朋友在上面，如果以后有替代者，我马 就不用
<hylinux> 各位没别的意思，只是想讨论下问题。其实对软件产业，互联网行业的盈利模式值得他论。
<hylinux> 讨论。
<lainme> hylinux: 不限制第三方
<bosskey> 对，开放接口
<hylinux> hceasy, 我身份敏感，不说腾讯，那哪个公司不是想办法从人家口袋里要钱呢。
<spirit> wzssyqa, 瞻仰下一夜情 就这么简单
<missing> spirit: 你也可以lol
<hylinux> bosskey, 那据我所知开心网是开放接口的。
<hylinux> 但是是有偿的。
<bosskey> 君子爱财，取之有道
<hceasy> 所以我就不用windows
<ofan> 主要是gov的问题
<ofan> 要不封twitter/facebook  也就没有新浪微博和renren
<hceasy> 从初中知道linux后
<hylinux> ofan, 那你觉得gov应该怎么改进呢？在哪些方面改进才能给软件产业更开放的平台呢？
<lainme> hylinux: 所以我对人人什么的并没有意见
<ofan> hylinux: 我觉得gov该怎么改进?????
<ofan> hylinux: 介我得好好想想...
<zzmfish> 腾讯心胸狭隘，容不得其他公司长大，什么都要插一腿
<ofan> hylinux: 把它灭了怎么样???
<RabbitHair> gov不要管太多就是最大改进，哈哈哈
<missing> hylinux: 说句老实话,中国的商业环境不好,讨论别的就很难的
<hylinux> ofan, 可以啊。
<bosskey> 开心网那叫啥开放，比人人都差
<hylinux> ofan, ^_^。
<hceasy> hylinux: 色情什么网站啦爱怎么屏蔽怎么屏蔽 但别去屏蔽竞争对手
<hylinux> hceasy, 恩。。。。对的。但是我好像没看到哪家公司这么干过了啊。
<ofan> hylinux: gfw
<hylinux> hceasy, 如果这样干了，肯定就像这次QQ和360一样大战了。
<hceasy> <hylinux> gfw
<hylinux> ofan, gfw不是公司行为。
<ofan> 莫装小白
<acacios> ofan, 你刚才用了一个介字，我感觉你好像我老乡，我们那里一个地方是用这个字的。
<hylinux> 而且类似gfw这种不是中国才有啊。
<hceasy> <hylinux> 瑞星 微点     pps pplive
<ofan> hylinux: 公司和gov的那档子事  公开的秘密而已
<hylinux> ofan, :-)。。。。。
<hylinux> 大家都上班族吗？
<sitaback`> 哇哈哈哈
<RabbitHair> hylinux是啥职业啊，gov调查员啊
<fly2mauis> 学生 而已
<acacios> hylinux, 俺在校。
<ofan> acacios: 跟电影里学的...
<acacios> ofan, 。。。。差点认错老乡。。。哈哈。
<hylinux> 我上班族啦。。。。
<fly2mauis> 恩
<bosskey> 是国宝吧
<hylinux> XD，不要讽刺人。
<hylinux> 我是在认真的在和你们讨论问题。
<hylinux> 人身攻击就没必要了。
<hceasy> <hylinux> 你新来的?
<ofan> 饿了.. 吃面且.
<hceasy> ylmf
<lainme> hylinux: 没有做到这程度的。有的是暗中监控流量，有的是公开给你个"STOP"页面，告诉你。而不是几个关键字就reset了
<hylinux> 怎么了？
<hylinux> lainme, 太好了。
<hylinux> lainme, 能交流下吗？
<hylinux> lainme, 我下去收个快递。
<lainme> hylinux: 好啥。。
<hylinux> lainme, 待会儿聊。
<lainme> ……
<hceasy> 电池没电了   充电去
<missing> 恭喜 lainme
<lainme> 走了……
<hceasy> ps 房东偷电  断用户的线.这是罚谁呢?
 * missing 谁给打包个10.04 的shotwell 0.8啊~~~
<bosskey> 我还没起床
<sitaback`> 哇啦
<wzssyqa> missing: 直接下载了，自己编译就可以了啊
 * lainme 其实我什么都不知道
<acacios> 面板上的图标显示异常怎么回事呢？
<missing> wzssyqa: 呵呵,我比较懒,不喜欢打包 和装编译依赖~~~
<wzssyqa> missing: 那去ppa上找，肯定有啊
<missing> wzssyqa: ppa只有10.10的
<fly2mauis> 去 那个getdeb
<wzssyqa> missing: 那你建个ppa，然后将那个10.10的复制为10.04的就行，全 web流
<fly2mauis> 上面有好多 打包好的
<missing> wzssyqa: 似乎不行,\我用10.10的ppa源安装不可以的
<fly2mauis> 就是 加 ppa  失败了好几次
<wzssyqa> missing: 重新编译啊
<lainme> missing: 不是，复制过来会在10.04上重新编译一次的
<wzssyqa> missing: 不要复制二进制
<missing> 我就是不想装编译依赖啊...
<lainme> missing: launchpad给你编译
<fly2mauis> who ip hylinux
<missing> 哦,mm帮忙~~~我还不会,哈哈
<hylinux> fly2mauis, 怎么了？
<hylinux> lainme, 看错了。我以为你说的流媒体服务器的东西。
<fly2mauis> 没啥 还不熟悉指令
<fly2mauis> 练练阿
<hylinux> lainme, 原来说的是什么。没看明白。你说的是手机软件吗？
<lainme> hylinux: 我在说梦话
<wzssyqa> missing: 你不是mm吗？
<missing> wzssyqa: 是不是有什么关系呢?
<wzssyqa> missing: mm==咪咪
<missing> wzssyqa: 找打
<missing> 看那额数字吉利啊,想更新啊
<missing> 实际是编译依赖我装不上,哈哈
<acacios> 面板上的图标显示异常怎么回事呢？
<missing> acacios: gnome的通知区域图标就是郁闷
<acacios> 比如显示的是一个五笔输入法，再切走，再切回来，就又多出一个五字
<missing> 啥输入法?
<acacios> 五笔,ibus里面的五笔。
<policeman> 好冷..
<acacios> cfy.....
<cfy> acacios: ?
<acacios> 嗯？
<acacios> cfy;policeman不是你
<acacios> 我刚才注意了一下，很熟悉的人改的名字啊。。。。
<acacios> 忘了。。。
<cfy> acacios: 不识。
<cfy> acacios: 不是我
<acacios> cfy；嗯。
<policeman> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/130646.htm
<hylinux> acacios, ping
<hylinux> acacios, 我找到你要的代码了。发到你邮箱了。用法：perl eliza_daemon.perl 端口， 这个是服务器程序
<hylinux> acacios, 原后用telnet,
<hylinux> acacios 或者是perl gab3. pl 端口。
<kzk> Hi
<^k^> kzk, 好  12:24 
<kzk> 哈哈，我成功在命令行下用IRC
<kzk> 这样就算图形界面崩溃也不怕啦～～
<kzk> Bye！
<gjp> cfy: 我们总算放学了
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵。
<cfy> gjp: 哦，昨天那个貌似是bot
<qmake> 最近app engine绑定的域名不能访问了 有没有人遇到过呀
<policeman> .cnç±³?
<Big_bear> Hi there
<Big_bear> I am using mIRC for windows , but it can't display chinese correctly.
<Big_bear> How shall I do ?
<qmake> policeman, 不是cn米呀，前段时间都还可以的，是cname到的自家的nginx反向代理上的
<qmake> policeman, 那个nginx反向代理上其他的域名就好使，就是app engine这个域名不好使
<policeman> qmake: 这么复杂
<qmake> policeman, 之前一直都好使的，突然之间就不好用了，反向代理上其他的域名一点事都没有，很正常。郁闷
<policeman> qmake: 不是app engine么,怎么又是反响代理
<qmake> policeman, app engine 要绑定自己的域名，就要把域名cname到ghs.google.com， 但是ghs又被墙了，就用nginx做了一个ghs的反向代理
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 我改了下，压片的脚本，使其可以现实正在压的分片编号
<cfy> iGnome: 好像这样 [6/9]Pos:2009.2s  48175f (74%) 263.83fps Trem:   1min 215mb  A-V:-0.060 [597:75]]]
<MopperWhite> http://jandan.net/2010/12/25/digital-nativity.html
<iGnome> cfy: 啥压片
<cfy> iGnome: 下载的flash压片
<iGnome> 额。我不是加了嘛。上次。
<cfy> iGnome: 想好看点，至少能把进度给出来
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯？加了什么？
<iGnome> 压片啊。下载后立刻压片
<cfy> iGnome: 不识。
<iGnome> 就那环境变量 flv2avi=1
<iGnome> http://xiazaiquan.com/story.php?title=%E3%80%90%E7%BA%AA%E5%BD%95%E7%89%87%E3%80%91%E4%BC%A0%E5%A5%87saga%E2%80%94%E2%80%9407-06-12-08-01-18rf%E4%B8%8B%E8%BD%BD%E5%90%88%E9%9B%86
<iGnome> 这地址的，要找一个脚本唻下载
<cfy> iGnome: 如果是压片的话，由于有很多分片，完全看不出mencoder进行到了哪里，我想写个脚本弄出来
<iGnome> 看得出的。
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么看的出？
<iGnome> 进度不精确。
<cfy> iGnome: [17/9]Pos:4921.8s 118003f (99%) 258.09fps Trem:   0min 399mb  A-V:-0.045 [600:75]]]]
<iGnome> 本身，压片就有提示。
<cfy> iGnome: 这里的9是参数个数。17是我以为的标志
<cfy> 结果不是
<cfy> 难道是*2?
<cfy> [18/9]Pos:4925.6s 118092f (100%) 258.12fps Trem:   0min 396mb  A-V:-0.047 [600:75]]]
<cfy> 结束时是这样的
<iGnome> 管他的。那进度，反正固定的啊。
<cfy> 。。。
<cfy> 怎么看出来的？
<iGnome> 我的压片完成就声音提示下。直接关闭。才不看
<cfy> 应该是每个文件的进度阿。总的
<lolicon> ....
<cfy> 哦。这样，我再找找
<lolicon> 被服务器ban了到哪个channel问
<iGnome> 找rayfile的下载脚本吧
<cfy> iGnome: 这个有啥呢？
<iGnome> lolicon: 找哈皮问。有op房间的
<iGnome> 看传奇啊。 cfy 上面的url
<cfy> iGnome: 写个脚本分析出所有的地址，然后一个一个调用ray的下载不久好了？
<cfy> 我看到俄罗。
<lolicon> iGnome: 被服务器ban了。。。不是 channel
<cfy> 我看到了
<iGnome> http://bbs.operachina.com/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=55997 看下这 cfy
<iGnome> lolicon: . 找哈皮问
<cfy> iGnome: 啥意思？
<cfy> iGnome: 那个软件无法下载这个raiyfile的了？
<iGnome> nnnd 链接全失效了。不搞了
<autumncat> iGnome: 哈皮是谁
<cfy> ...
<iGnome> happyaron:
<Echol> fedora ibus 在google chrome乱闪怎么解决呢？
<MopperWhite> 重装试试
<MopperWhite> ubt不存在这个问题
<MopperWhite> hi
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  13:15 
<Echol> ubuntu也有那毛病
<MopperWhite> 我就不会
<MopperWhite> 倒是empathy会
<gjp1> 刚才我的chrome也卡死了，进bug了。。。。。。。。杯具。。。我是强杀掉的。。。。。。。。。。
<song> 给星际译王 找可用的词典真难找阿
<song> 根本下载不回来
<song> 链接全是坏的
<gjp1> 能。。。。可以用flashgetforlin下
<song> 说一句话就离开了？
<gjp1> 回来了
<song> sourceforge  上的链接 是坏的，
<song> 那个 什么源 链接不爽
<song> 上
<song> 不上
<gjp1> 用flashget for lin下载
<song> 哦，试一下
<song> 你下载过没？
<gjp1> xiaguo
<MaskRay> fcitx-sunpinyin 字体怎么设置？菜单的 Switch VK 里是方块，而且输入条字体太小
<gjp1> song: 这样虽然慢，但起码能下载
<song> gjp1: 哦，好的，谢谢哈，我去试一下
<gjp1> 我下线一下
<gjp> 我回来了
<song> gjp: 可以给一点链接不？
<song> :-D
<binh> hi
<^k^> binh, 好  13:46 
<gjp> 我说，要不我给你传？
<Maucat> 你好
<gjp> song: 我说，要不我给你传？
<song> gjp: 好的，等一下
<song> gjp: 刚装抽烟机的来了，呵呵
<song> gjp: 还在没？
<gjp> 在，我先下
<song> gjp: ？恩
<gjp> 你需要的词典链接给我
<gjp> 我帮你下，我这是个高ID
<song> gjp: 你在哪里找的链接阿？
<song> vc？
<gjp> 官网.....
<song> gjp: 哦，好的。等一下阿
<Kandu> song: 上面的連結沒壞呀
<song> gjp: Kandu:我在这个地方的找不到词典链接，在其他地方搜索出来的
<song> http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: StarDict - The best dictionary program in linux and windows
 * reiv [arch]内核升级到2.6.36了，终于不用自己编译内核了
<Kandu> song: http://yeelou.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/
<song> Kandu: 这个链接 打不开
<song> http://yeelou.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/
<gjp> 我这能下。。。
<Kandu> song: 若用國內網絡下載上面的東西，要耐心些（很長時間才能打開
<song> 哦，我说名字你们可以帮我下载一下不？
<Kandu> song: 我都用代理來下載上面的詞典
<gjp> 得加代理。。。。。。。。
<gjp> 我也用代理。。。。
<song> 哦，那我再去试一下
<gjp> 没问题，速度也很好。。。
<song> http://imgur.com/NYW5S.png  迅雷离线好给力
<song> :-))
<song> 谢谢 gjp 和 Kandu 了哈 ，搞定了
<gjp> 下了，bye！！！！！！！
<xj_axe> 想问下 linux下的irc服务器 软件有什么啊
<acacios> hylinux;在不在？
<acacios> 谁给推荐一个输入法？
<guanml> fcitx
<acacios> 为什么我的ibus用aptitude purge ibus后还可以用？
<reiv> acacios: 重启后就不能用了。
<acacios> 恩。好，
<acacios> ibus图标接连故障。
<acacios> 纠结。
<guanml> 现在 fcitx 已经很好用了
<axe_ty> ?
<guanml> 不要纠结了。卸载ibus 安装fcitx
<acacios> 安装后会不会有问题啊，前几天有个兄弟安装fcitx不是有问题了么。
<guanml> im-switch
<acacios> 现在用么？
<acacios> 我刚才sudo aptitude purge ibus.
<acacios> 然后     保留下列未解决的依赖关系：
<acacios> 5)     ubuntu-desktop 推荐 ibus
<acacios> 6)     ubuntu-desktop 推荐 ibus-pinyin
<acacios> 7)     ubuntu-desktop 推荐 ibus-table
<acacios> 然后sudo aptitude install fcitx。
<guanml> 我的建议是你到软件管理界面搜索 ibus 然后选择卸载
<acacios> ibus-gtk should be del?
<guanml> yes
<acacios> my ibus now can't work
<acacios> python-ibus also del?
<guanml> yes
<acacios> ok,done.
<acacios> now there is no menu of fctix.use im-switch?
<song> fcitx 速度无敌
<song> ibus那龟速
<song> 打字都要把人急死
<acacios> ok.
<acacios> thank you all.
<iVIM2> fcitx-sunpinyin
<guanml> sudo apt-get install im-switch fcitx
<guanml> sudo im-switch -s fcitx -z default
<guanml> im-switch -s fcitx -z default #注意：不加sudo
<guanml> 主要是因为ibus 用的是python写的
<acacios> ok all done.
<acacios> thank you all.i need a reboot.
<guanml> no
<guanml> restart x is ok
<happyaron> acacios: 注销再登录
<acadios> 好了
<acadios> 咿呀。
<nigojuju> 大家好！问大家一个问题，我不小心把家目录里面Desktop这个文件夹删了，结果重启后发现家目录里的文件夹都跑桌面了，这是怎么回事？
<acadios> 哈哈，确实挺好用的。
<happyaron> acacios: fcitx-sunpinyin更好。
<guanml> 你可以重新建立一个 desktop目录
<acadios> happyaron, fctix-sunpinyin是不是拼音啊？那不就没有五笔了么？
<nigojuju> guanml: 谢谢，我试了一下，结果没有用啊
<nigojuju> guanml: 桌面上堆满了家目录下的目录和文件，好多
<happyaron> acadios: 你用五笔啊，那不需要
<acadios> 不过有一点儿不爽，就是ibus可以用shift切换到英文状态
<nigojuju> guanml: 我是因为有些目录是空的，想整理下文件，于是就rmdir *
<acadios> 这个fcitx好像只能用ctrl+space
<nigojuju> guanml: 结果Desktop也没有了！
<acadios> 有没有办法解决啊。
<guanml> nigojuju: 大小写要一样阿，然后重新登录
<guanml> 或者用ubuntu-tweak 设置desktop位置
<acadios> happyaron, 嗯。我不怎么用拼音的，一般别人用我的机器就用win了，毕竟大多数人还是习惯win.
<iVIM2> acadios: /usr/share/fcitx下面有配置文件，是GB18030编码的文件，注意
<nigojuju> guanml: 好，我去试试，谢谢！
<nigojuju> exit
<iVIM2> happyaron: fcitx-sunpinyin在哪个库里面
<acadios> iVIM2, 好的。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 哪个源里面？
<iVIM2> happyaron: 最近在学C，说成库了……
<guanml> acadios: fcitx-config  可是设置fcitx 的快捷键
<acadios> guanml, 提示找不到命令。
<happyaron> iVIM2: 没进去呢，还在NEW，周一进ubuntu natty
<iVIM2> acadios: /usr/share/fcitx/data/config
<iVIM2> happyaron: 不放sid?
<happyaron> iVIM2: 放，但是ftp team没时间review，在等待队列里。
<guanml> gedit ~/.config/fcitx/config
<acadios> 编辑要root权限是吧？
<iVIM2> acadios: 修改下.vimrc, 加上set fileencodings=utf8,gb18030
<guanml> 自己用户目录下的不需要
<iVIM2> acadios: 然后vim /usr/share/fcitx/data/config
<acadios> share下的。
<iVIM2> acadios: 你是不想全局设置？
<iVIM2> acadios: 只要不是/home的都要root
<acadios> 嗯。
<iVIM2> guanml: gedit不一定装上了吧.
<acadios> 普通仅限时显示config显示正常，
<acadios> sudo nautilus以后就乱码。。。。
<guanml> 那就 用 kwrite 或者 vi 代替好了
<iVIM2> acadios: 哦，我忘了，vimrc也要全局设置
<acadios> iVIM2, 好的。
<guanml> iVIM2: 大部分人都是用 gnome的桌面，所以gedit 应该是安装了
<acadios> 是啊。
<acadios> gonme默认装的就有gedit。
<guanml> 如果像我这样用KDE的，大部分都用kwrite 来操作。或者vi
<acadios> iVIM2, 修改下.vimrc, 加上set fileencodings=utf8,gb18030这句中的fileencodings...是设置什么的编码方式啊？
<acadios> guanml, openoffice也可以。
<iVIM2> guanml: vim的全局设置是/etc/vim/vimrc么？
<guanml> 呵呵
<iVIM2> guanml: 我以前是每个用户都设置了.vimrc
<iVIM2> guanml: 现在忽然觉得不好
<iVIM2> acadios: text file的encoding
<guanml> vim 我用的比较少，只是使用他的命令行的基本编辑功能。多半时候我用kwrite
<guanml> iVIM2:所以我基本上我都没有对vim进行设置
<acadios> iVIM2, 明白了。fcitx默认是用ctrl来控制中英切换的。。
<iVIM2> guanml: vim有很多vi没有的功能
<guanml> 现在的Linux 发行版里，VI其实就是 VIM
<guanml> vi只不过是在命令行里 vim的别名罢了
<acadios> iVIM2, 好像我的系统没有vim
<acadios> 一直用gpedit的。
<iVIM2> guanml: 是vim-tiny还是什么的，反正只模拟了vi的功能
<acadios> 现在应该怎么改呢？gpedit打开txt乱码。
<iVIM2> acadios: 你什么操作系统
<acadios> ubuntu10.10
<iVIM2> acadios: 装上完整的vim. 用新立得或者aptitude(sudo apt-get install aptitude)找下vim
<acadios> vim好像是没有前端的是不？
<iVIM2> acadios: 什么前端
<guanml> 有个gvim
<acadios> 是不是只能在终端里打开？
<iVIM2> acadios: 终端下打开
<zhang_> hallo,大家好
<iVIM2> acadios: gvim是GUI的，但是其实也是靠那些键操作的，我个人不喜欢
<acadios> iVIM2, 嗯。不习惯在终端里打开文本。
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<zhang_> ?
<acadios> zmcbb30, 好强。。。
<acadios> 认识这么多强人。。。
<zmcbb30> acadios: 下午好
<zmcbb30> acadios: 你认识胡哥和小宝不 ?
<acadios> 认识啊。
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<acadios> 以前天天见的
<zmcbb30> acadios: 你更厉害了
<acadios> 最近忙了，也没时间见了。
<zmcbb30> (⊙o⊙)哦
<acadios> 彼此彼此了。
<MopperWhite> hi
<MopperWhite> 有人吗？
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  15:19 
<acadios> ！bot
<acadios> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<iVIM2> acadios: 那么可以用gvim
<iVIM2> acadios: 用gvim也要熟悉vim的操作键
<iVIM2> acadios: 好像是vim-gtk你源里面搜索安装下
<iVIM2> acadios: 启动的时候是gvim不过我搞不清楚gvim的配置文件
<acadios> iVIM2, 好，谢了哈，刚才去看点东西了‘’
<iVIM2> acadios: ?
<iVIM2> ofan: if (max_number < now_number)
<iVIM2> ofan:         max_number = now_number;
<ofan> iVIM2: ?
<iVIM2> ofan: C99对这2行代码有什么缩写的方式？
<ofan> iVIM2: .. C标准不规定代码风格吧
<iVIM2> ofan: 缩写的方式，不是代码风格
<ofan> iVIM2: 啥缩写
<iVIM2> ofan: 上次看到过，好像什么 ?>还是>?什么的
<iVIM2> ofan: 不是三目
<ofan> iVIM2: max_number<now_number?yes:no
<iVIM2> ofan: 我看见《C Prime Plus》上面用三目来实现这个，我想起上次那东西，但是记不住
<iVIM2> ofan: 我说了不是三目
<ofan> iVIM2: 你想干啥
<ofan> iVIM2: 求最大值?
<MopperWhite> 生蛋快乐！！！！！！
<iVIM2> ofan: 只是问下一个细节
<ofan> iVIM2: 不懂你啥意思
<iVIM2> ofan: 就是把上面代码写成一行，不用if、不是三目的写法
<guanml> max_unmber= max_number <now_number ? now_number,max_number;
<iVIM2> guanml: 我说了不是3目
<iVIM2> guanml: 而且三目是用 ? : 分割的
<guanml> 对
<reiv> iVIM2: 可以用函数不？
<iVIM2> reiv: 我记得的不是用函数的
<iVIM2> reiv: 主要是上次看见某个代码但是没记住
<ofan> iVIM2: max_number=((max_number<now_number) && now_number)||max_number;
<reiv> max_number += (now_number - max_number) * (now_number > max_number)
<ofan> iVIM2: if(max_number<now_number)max_number=now_number; 一行..
<acadios> iVIM2, 不好意思啊，我刚出去一下，跟你打了一下招呼的，但是好像没有发出去。
<iVIM2> ofan: 搞错了，是gcc的特性
<reiv> http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/Min-and-Max.html
<tlc> 有人用elinks能显示中文吗？
<T-T> tlc: 用w3m
<tlc> 没有elins快哦
<tlc> 而且不支持鼠标
<T-T> elinks 有些中文显示不好
<iVIM2> tlc: elinks支持js么
<tlc> 不清楚哦
<NoIE> 内存降价了。
<NoIE> 我想再买一条内存，组成双通道，有什么需要注意的吗？
<mengfei> 买和你一个型号的
<NoIE> mengfei: 只要都是 DDR3 1333 就可以，还是内存时序也要以样？
<acadios> NoIE, 注意频率要和你原装内存一致。
<acadios> NoIE, 如果可以的话买同一品牌同一型号。这样子怎么也不会出错。
<NoIE> acadios: 谢谢。
<acadios> NoIE, 买不到的话，现在市面上的主流内存兼容性问题不大了。一般来说不会出什么 问题。
<acadios> NoIE, 不客气。
<NoIE> acadios: 是吗？这个我不熟。以前用奔腾4的时候，我的两条内存无法组成双通道。
<acadios> NoIE, 有的主板要设置。我的本子内存装上去就好了。
<NoIE> 哦。。。
<acadios> 而且我的是不同品牌的同一频率内存。
<MopperWhite> #
<mengfei> 我就遇到过同一品牌同一频率不同型号的内存出现不兼容的情况，开不了机，闪屏，花屏等现像
<acadios> mengfei, 人品。。。。嘿嘿 。
<guanml> 还有，加了内存后，如果大于3G，Linux内核就要切换到PAE
<mengfei> 呵呵
<NoIE> guanml: 自动切换吗？
<guanml> 否则你4G的内存，就只能使用3G
<mengfei> 我用64位了，
<mengfei> 最高3.25G
<NoIE> 我也是64位.
<missing> 可以用4g的32位
<gebjgd> missing< 屁
<guanml> missing: 我这里不行
<MopperWhite> 大家要参加讲故事节吗？
<gebjgd> missing< 单个进程你malloc 4G试试
<MopperWhite> 在#sto-cn
<missing> gebjgd: 干吗,土豆吃多了放屁啊你
<guanml> 必须要用PAE的内核才可以
<MopperWhite> 看看！！！！
<gebjgd> missing< 不吃土豆
<missing> gebjgd: 我不编程,谢谢
<gebjgd> guanml< 有了pae也没法分配4G
<missing> guanml: 用服务器的内核
<MopperWhite> 讲故事节：#sto-cn
<MopperWhite> 据相撞还有……20s
<guanml> gebjgd: 可以的阿
<MopperWhite> 讲故事节：#sto-cn
<MopperWhite> 看看~~~~
<gebjgd> guanml< 单个进程
<missing> gebjgd: 今天上火了有?
<gebjgd> guanml< 单个进程4G
<MopperWhite> 娱乐活动
<missing> gebjgd: 一般没这个需要啦
<gebjgd> missing< 有
<MopperWhite> 无视我吗？！
<missing> gebjgd: 呵呵,乖啊
<guanml> gebjgd: 不是那个意思
<missing> 姐姐疼你
<MopperWhite> 喂喂……
<MopperWhite> 讲故事节：#sto-cn
<guanml> mssing 是女的？
<guanml> missing 是女的？
<missing> guanml: 嗯
<Kandu> guanml: 人妖
<missing> 老大姐,有兴趣不?
<missing> guanml: 处男我可以给你开个好价钱
<gebjgd> guanml< 什么意思？
<guanml> missing 什么意思阿？我只是好奇有女的在irc里
<guanml> 如果是人妖就算了
<missing> guanml: 没什么意思,你是处男的话,姐姐可以包你
<missing> 啥人妖
<missing> guanml: 你别听 gebjgd 乱讲
<guanml> Kandu 刚才说的人妖
<missing> gebjgd: 你搞砸我生意,小心我生奸你
<snoop_fy> “ 处男我可以给你开个好价钱”，吓到了，我还以为我进错了频道
<gebjgd> missing< 就你那小体格
<guanml> missing 我被你吓到了
<gebjgd> missing< 你我搞gay，绝对是我搞你
<missing> gebjgd: ?不行啊,我用香料做迷药,你大块有屁用啊
<guanml> 就算我是处男也不敢说了
<gebjgd> missing< 不怕
<acacios> m
<missing> guanml: 别,我不是sm女皇的,很温柔的我
<acacios> mis
<missing> gebjgd: 那就放马过来
<acacios> missing, 好强悍。。。。
<gebjgd> missing< 痔疮已经好了
<missing> acacios: 没见过啊
<missing> gebjgd: 额...
<acacios> missing, 这个。。。
<NoIE> http://tech.163.com/digi/10/1225/00/6ON86Q21001618JV.html
<NoIE> 金泰克2G DDR3 1333，￥139
<NoIE> 还会再降吗？
<guanml> missing 我的id 你应该也没见过吧
<missing> guanml: 没,自我介绍一下,谢谢
<acacios> NoIE, 想当年1G180到两百。乐吧你就。
<snoop_fy> debian6的empathy为嘛不能登MSN了，求教。。。
<missing> NoIE: 2g我买的是250呢
<NoIE> 我买第一条内存的时候，大概花了300.。。。
<zhang_> 请问我怎么知道我现在运行的进程有哪些呢?用什么命令阿
<acacios> snoop_fy, 我的早就不能上qq了。
<snoop_fy> missing<< 这个价格挺不错的啊，多吉利的数字
<NoIE> 明天就去买。
<snoop_fy> acacios<< QQ我早就不上了。。
<missing> snoop_fy: 你凑什么热闹?找打啊
<guanml> missing  我使用Linux 两年了，目前在北京上班
<acacios> snoop_fy, 我也是偶尔上，和gf视频。。
<guanml> 来 ubuntu irc 是头一次来
<snoop_fy> missing<< 你刚不是说很温柔的么，不然我也确实不敢乱凑热闹……
<missing> guanml: 哦,我在北京读书的,那里上班的?
<missing> 我去找你
<guanml> 不是吧，找我做甚？
<missing> snoop_fy: 那个是对处男,对你...sm*n次方啦
<missing> guanml: 包你啊
<gebjgd> guanml< 帝都人？
<guanml> 晕
<gebjgd> guanml< 外地人？
<missing> gebjgd: 你亲戚?
<guanml> 我不是帝都人，偶是北漂
<gebjgd> guanml< 买车了么？以后帝都不给车牌号了
<gebjgd> guanml< 所以要先搞到帝都户口
<missing> guanml: 老家那里我帮你看看风水
<guanml> 埃，北京太多车和人了
<missing> gebjgd: 是要花钱买,不是不给
<snoop_fy> missing<< 我又没有贴not virgin的标签
<missing> snoop_fy: 你自己老师交代啊
<guanml> missing 你还是好好上学吧
<gebjgd> missing< 不给了
<gebjgd> mis
<gebjgd> missing< 新改的政策#
<missing> guanml: 我都毕业多少年了
<missing> gebjgd: 我知道啊
<gebjgd> missing< 是前几天改的
<guanml> missing: 你刚才说你在北京上学的阿
<gebjgd> missing< 不给外地户口的上牌照
<missing> guanml: 以前不行啊
<missing> gebjgd: 哦,这个随便找个北京的上牌就是了
<zhang_> 我怎么查看我当前运行的进程,并且关闭其中的某个进程阿
<guanml> gebjgd :车牌要摇奖公布了。
<gebjgd> missing< 不可能的
<snoop_fy> 真的是来问问怎么登下msn的问题的，大圣诞节的，一个人窝家里太寂寞了
<gebjgd> missing< 车险什么的。谁帮你上阿
<missing> gebjgd: 我就找你啊
<guanml> zhang :   ps -ef|grep
<missing> 我买的话
<gebjgd> missing< 我又不在帝都混
<missing> gebjgd: 有户口就可以了
<gebjgd> missing< 没户口
<missing> 不行找你老怕老妈
<gebjgd> missing< 我已经黑户了
<missing> 老爸
<missing> gebjgd: 知道你靠不住啦
<guanml> zhang:  grep 后面写关键字
<snoop_fy> missing<< 交代啥，本人拒绝被调戏……
<missing> snoop_fy: 没关系,我有催情药
<guanml> zhang: 找到你那个进程的pid ，然后kill yourpid
<snoop_fy> missing<< 姐姐，对女人管用不？卖不卖啊？价格高不？……
<zhang_> guanml:一般是什么关键字阿
<missing> snoop_fy: 是活的都管用
<guanml> missing，你经常保养人吗？
<missing> guanml: 嗯
<gebjgd> missing< 乱码½
<missing> guanml:  gebjgd 就是我以前保养的 ,你问问他,取经吧
<guanml> zhang: 一般都是你要关闭pid 标题
<missing> gebjgd: ?
<guanml> missing,呵呵
<gebjgd> guanml< missing 和我分手之后就变成了男人
<missing> guanml: 干吗用linux?
<snoop_fy> 那也太想不开了。。
<gebjgd> guanml< 韩国品质。身份象征
<missing> gebjgd: 哈哈
<gebjgd> guanml< 棒子那里棒子多。给了missing一个
<zhang_> guanml:好的谢谢
<guanml> mssing , 项目需要，还有就是也想学学Linux
<missing> gebjgd: 我最讨厌 第一是日本 第二是棒子
<missing> guanml: 啥公司?啥项目lol
<zhang_> guanml, 如何关闭呢?
<guanml> gebjgd， 你们搞断臂？
<gebjgd> guanml< 没，以前他是女的
<guanml> zhang:  kill  pid
<missing> guanml: 绝对是男女关系,谁男谁女不清楚,目前
<gebjgd> guanml< he was a she, but she is now a he
<missing> bullshit
<guanml> zhang ，pid 就是你想要关闭的进程的pid
<zhang_> guanml:thanke
<zhang_> 好的谢谢
<guanml> missing ，我在一个研究所这边做项目聘用
<guanml> missing，具体的就不说了
<missing> guanml: 老家那里的?
<missing> 嗯,保密
<gebjgd> guanml< 考。opensuse
<missing> guanml: 我包你的是你也要保密哦
<guanml> missing  你查户口呢？
<Big_bear> 大家好
<missing> guanml: 要包你啊...不查查什么行呢
<^k^> Big_bear, 好  17:10 
<guanml> gebjgd，我用的是 fedora
<guanml> 哈哈
<Big_bear> 我在贵州，我时间和你一样的
<gebjgd> guanml< fedora上kde？
<gebjgd> guanml< 蛋疼阿
<guanml> gebjgd ，呵呵我比较喜欢用kde，用着比较顺手
<gebjgd> guanml< win用户的臭习惯造成的
<guanml> gebjgd，14寸的电脑，屏幕利用率大
<gebjgd> guanml< 屁。。。。
<missing> guanml: 不是吧,现在还14寸?
<snoop_fy> guanml<< kde的屏幕利用率怎么大了？。。
<gebjgd> guanml< kde才不省地方呢
<missing> 笔记本?
<guanml> 对啊，笔记本
<missing> 哦,
<MopperWhite> XFCE用户飘过……
<guanml> gebjpd，给你发个桌面截图看看
<missing> gebjgd: 你不要面板啥wm都省空间
<gebjgd> guanml< 发到imagebin.org
<guanml> gebjgd， 你那边不能接收吗？
<NoIE> 问个小问题：请问，在Linux下，双通道内存和单通道内存的区别大吗？
<NoIE> 我看一些文章说，对于DDR3来说，单通道和双通道区别不大。
<NoIE> 补充：平时系统负载不大，只有玩游戏和3D渲染的时候负荷大些。
<gebjgd> guanml< 不能
<gebjgd> guanml< http://imagebin.org/129528
<happyaron> NoIE: 当然有区别。
<gebjgd> guanml< 我的
<NoIE> happyaron: 谢谢。
<zhang_> 明白!kill -9 pid 就可以了
<mengfei> gebjgd: 你也用的tint2啊，
<gebjgd> mengfei< 只用tint2
<mengfei> 我arch中也用的，全轻量级的
<snoop_fy> gebjgd<< 唉，就因为你一张图，我看不下去我的桌面了。。又得折腾，NND。。。
<mengfei> 你的无线用的什么来管理的？我用的wicd，
<gebjgd> mengfei< nm
<snoop_fy> missing<< 谢谢傲，省的我问了，哈哈
<mengfei> 哦
<missing> snoop_fy: /
<missing> ?
<snoop_fy> missing<< 嘿嘿，没事~
<missing> .
<guanml> gebjgd ,这个是我的桌面http://imagebin.org/129529
<snoop_fy> missing<< 我就不用问他这个效果是怎么出来的了，哈哈
<missing> snoop_fy: 啥效果?
<snoop_fy> missing<< 就那桌面上的那个任务栏啊
<gebjgd> guanml< kde都一个样
<missing> snoop_fy: 不知道你说啥?
<gebjgd> guanml< 早就不用了
<gebjgd> guanml< 任务栏小的可怜
 * gebjgd 出门
<snoop_fy> missing<< 乎略。。乎略。
<missing> snoop_fy: 趁早去死
<snoop_fy> missing<< 天都黑了，已经不早了。。
<missing> snoop_fy: 哦,那明天哈lol
<snoop_fy> missing<< 囧
<guanml> 呵呵，gebjgd 你根本不知道用kde的好处
<missing> snoop_fy: :-D
<snoop_fy> guanml<< 有什么好处？我也没怎么用过，科普一下。。
<snoop_fy> guanml<< 桌面挺帅的，唉，我的思维被gnome限定了，一直不敢换别的
<mengfei> 不喜欢kde,相对而言，我觉得gnome更好些，或者用轻量级的桌面环境
<guanml> snoop_fy, KDE的应用丰富，不需要到处找软件。
<debianer> guanml: gnome是一样的
<snoop_fy> missing<< 窗口管理器你用的啥？
<guanml> 而且他的桌面平铺，窗口平铺功能相当的实用
<debianer> 基本上KDE和GNOME的应用都有对应的软件
<missing> snoop_fy: gnome
<snoop_fy> missing<< 额，受教
<missing> snoop_fy: 别..我喜欢教点别的lol
<snoop_fy> missing<< 额，小的明白
<zkwlx> 怎么才能打开python GUI程序时不弹出终端或命令行？
<missing> 赞
<guanml> KDE的界面统一，各种软件配置界面大同小异，不像gnome，一个软件一个样。
<guanml> missing ，你在哪上班阿？
<missing> gd
<snoop_fy> missing<< 貌似推荐使用openbox窗口管理器，用过没？
<guanml> missing: gd 是甚么意思？
<missing> 用过,这个问 geb
<missing> 广东啊
<snoop_fy> missing<< 原来广东的女生都这么开放啊，早知道我就去那了，也不至于单身这么多年，NND
<guanml> missing ，你一会儿在北京一会儿在广东
<missing> snoop_fy: 嗯嗯
<missing> guanml: 读书在北京而已
<guanml> missing， 我一个同学也在广东
<MopperWhite> 有人吗？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<pocoyo> MopperWhite: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<missing> guanml: 哦吃饭了啦
<guanml> missing ，吃便饭？
<guanml> 哈哈
<Big_bear> 请问还有哪些频道是中文的
<wowoto> big
<wowoto> Big_bear: 台湾
<wowoto> Big_bear: #ubuntu-tw
<Big_bear> 谢谢
<Big_bear> 其他非ubuntu频道呢？
<pocoyo> Big_bear: #jjww #ppmm
<Big_bear> 谢谢
<wowoto> pocoyo: slim如何让开始菜单有关机休眠》。选项
<pocoyo> wowoto: 没用过。
<wowoto> pocoyo: fcitx的自定义设置还是让人蛋疼的
<wowoto> pocoyo: 好吧
<wowoto> pocoyo: 你还在继续deb？
<pocoyo> wowoto: 啥？
<wowoto> pocoyo: 还在继续大便系统是不是~~~;D
<wowoto> po
<wowoto> pocoyo: 你家对象现在还生气？
<pocoyo> wowoto:  生着呢 一天不理我了 ~~>_<~~
<wowoto> pocoyo: 现在用 irssi + notify  有没有办法像MSN那样，点击notify自动显示终端？
<wowoto> pocoyo: 小样脾气很倔呀~~
<wowoto> pocoyo: 可爱的女生~~~~
<pocoyo> wowoto: 没有。 empathy可以吧。 哈哈 谁知道。
<woju> test
<pocoyo> woju: 山近月远觉月小，便道此山大于月。若人有眼大如天，当见山高月更阔。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<acacios> wowoto, 怎么pocoyo又变成女的了？
<wowoto> acacios: 汗
<acacios> wowoto, 怎么？
<woju> test
<pocoyo> woju: 在和平奖颁奖典礼上，得奖者的椅子空着，亚格兰德说，仅仅是这个事实都已表明这个奖的必要性  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pocoyo> acacios: 2 就是对你这种人的吧
<pocoyo> woju: 少来。
<wowoto> pocoyo: 好诗好湿
<acacios> <wowoto> pocoyo: 可爱的女生~~~~
<wowoto> acacios: 不要凭只言片语妄下谬断
<wowoto> pocoyo: 我是没话说了
<wowoto> pocoyo: lol
<woju> 看帮助是哪个命令？
<guanml> man xxx
<guanml> 或者  xxx --help
<wowoto> woju: 你是要 -h 还是 man？
<wowoto> ~~~
<woju> 我在用irssi
<wowoto> woju:——   》      /h
<woju> 》 /h
<wowoto> woju: 当然，你还得知道组合键...
<wowoto> woju: 默认ctrl_p   /help
<woju> 哦知道了
<debianer> pocoyo: 说的好阿，仅仅是这个事实都已经表明这个奖的必要性
<pocoyo> debianer: 不是我说的。
<wowoto> woju: 你应该学会说谢谢~~~~~
<wowoto> pocoyo: ：D
<woju> wowoto: 说谢谢太见外了
<wowoto> woju: 我从不这么认为
<wowoto> woju: 而且我和你不熟
<woju> 哈哈
<debianer> 窝窝头
<wowoto> woju: pocoyo不说谢谢是可以原谅的 ：D
<wowoto> wo
<debianer> wowoto: 窝窝头
<wowoto> de
<wowoto> debianer: 干啥子
<wowoto> debianer: lol
<debianer> wowoto: 没啥，就想叫叫你的名字，窝窝头
<wowoto> debianer: 嗯 好
<woju> test
<^k^> woju, ....  18:08 
<woju> 不怎么会用
<zova> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> zova: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<mofaph> GNU 在 2011 年 1 月 30 日前需要 50 万美元的经费，现在 FSF 呼吁捐款了。
<zova> 	
<zova> pocoyo：哈，活的
<woju> test
<woju> test
<woju> test
<snoop_fy> pocoyo<< 我的浏览器里google那个页面英语字母全部变成大写了，这是咋回事啊？
<^k^> woju, ....  18:13 
<snoop_fy> pocoyo<< 当然baidu也是
<snoop_fy> pocoyo<< 而且我输入的所有英语字母也都是大写的
<pocoyo> snoop_fy: 见鬼了。
<woju> irc这个和百度的群有点象
<zova> 请问一下，有没有人知道为什么我的ubuntu在升级的时候会自动安装openoffice和ibus，我都用libreoffice和fcitx替换了他们了
<snoop_fy> pocoyo<< 貌似我以前碰到过，但是忘记怎么解决的了，把字体全换了都不管用
<woju> 说错了，是qq的群
<zova> 有人知道怎么解决吗？
<zova> 有人知道怎么避免ubuntu10.10升级的时候自动安装openoffice吗？
<woju> 装上去卸了不就行了
<zova> 麻烦啊，升级一下就自动安装，还得手动删除，花时间。ibus还把我的fcitx输入法搞没了
<zova> 删除一次不是问题，可架不住总是不请自来阿
<snoop_fy> 我不得不很恶心的重启一下试试。。
<woju> test
<woju> 没人还是我进错了房间？
<^k^> woju, ....  18:21 
<woju> 不知道怎么弄
<huangg> ,,
<NoIE> wine 1.3.10 发布
<MopperWhite> 准备上浮
<MopperWhite> 正在排除压水舱内水
<MopperWhite> 发动机启动
<MopperWhite> 侧翼调整完毕
<zova> 还是没人知道如何避免openoffice在ubuntu升级的时候自动安装吗？
<MopperWhite> 正在上浮……10000m
<MopperWhite> 正在上浮……5000m
<MopperWhite> 正在上浮……0m
<NoIE> 发射深水炸弹。
<MopperWhite> 到达水面
<MopperWhite> 确认GPS信号
<NoIE> 发射鱼雷。
<MopperWhite> 搜寻到4颗卫星
<MopperWhite> 正在连接水面补给基地
<MopperWhite> 链接完毕
<MopperWhite> 正在补充氧气
<MopperWhite> [Done]
<debianer> 谁了解chromium游戏到底是怎么回事？是不是以前unix里的那个经典游戏
<MopperWhite> 正在关闭舱盖
<MopperWhite> 准备下潜
<MopperWhite> 无线信号检查完毕
<MopperWhite> GPS信号检查完毕
<MopperWhite> 正在加入Wi-Fi
<MopperWhite> 准备下潜
<MopperWhite> 正在排除压水舱空气
<MopperWhite> 发动机启动
<MopperWhite> 正在调整侧翼
<MopperWhite> 姿态调整完毕
<MopperWhite> 正在下潜……0m
<MopperWhite> 正在下潜……2500m
<MopperWhite> 正在下潜……5000m
<MopperWhite> 正在下潜……7500m
<MopperWhite> 正在下潜……10000m
<MopperWhite> 已到达预定深度
<guanml> 这个机器人太恶心了
<MopperWhite> 正在释放探测机器人
<MopperWhite> 我不是机器人
<MopperWhite> 正在连接水下实验室
<MopperWhite> [Done]
<reiv> 刷屏的木JJ！！
<MopperWhite> 发布小说而已
<MopperWhite> 大不了找个女的帮忙
<zhang_> 啥东西??
<guanml> MopperWihte不是吧
<zhang_> 机器人??
<reiv> 刷屏的要不木
<reiv> 刷屏的要不木JJ，要不全身都是JJ。
<guanml> ：）
<debianer> reiv: 跟你学ruby
 * reiv ruby不熟
<Wowwwwww> 2010年的故事节：#sto-cn
<debianer> reiv: 你以前给我做的那个inkscape插件是用ruby吗？
<Wowwwwww> 发个小说而已……至于把我踢出去吗……………………
<debianer> Wowwwwww: 你在说我的#stock-cn吗
<debianer> 我知道这里被一些不干净的人跟着来了，一直跟着的
<Wowwwwww> debianer: 不是，刚在在这里即兴发小说，结果太长了……
<Wowwwwww> debianer: 被踢掉……
<debianer> Wowwwwww: 是自动踢的
<acacios> NoIE, wine1.3.5不是都有了么
<NoIE> 我说的是 wine 1.3.10 ，不是 wine 1.3.1 。
<reiv> debianer: 那些插件用haskell写的
<Wowwwwww> debianer: 不是，是happyaron
<debianer> reiv: haskell有什么特点？
<Wowwwwww> debianer: 而且禁止再次加入
<debianer> Wowwwwww: 到哪个地方就要守哪个地方的规矩啦
<happyaron> Wowwwwww: 你发这么长用pastebin
<Wowwwwww> debianer: 禁止再次加入也太狠了！
<happyaron> Wowwwwww: 这很正常，如果你设置了autorejoin，那不ban的话就会一直刷频道。
<Wowwwwww> happyaron: 说了是“即兴的”，想出一个发一个……
<Wowwwwww> 哦
<Wowwwwww> 懂了
<Wowwwwww> happyaron: 就算用pastebin一句一句发也会被判定刷屏的
<happyaron> Wowwwwww: 你一下子全贴pastebin呗。
<reiv> debianer: 纯函数式语言。
<reiv> debianer: 如果不打算花半年来学的话，还是用ruby吧
<Wowwwwww> happyaron: 边想边写……
<debianer> reiv: python和ruby学哪个？
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> ...
<debianer> Wowwwwww: 你为何要一句一句的发呢？直接贴到pastebin阿
<Wowwwwww> debianer: 纯属个人爱好……
<debianer> reiv: haskell是搞矩阵计算的吧
<Wowwwwww> debianer: 看着这里貌似没人说话就%
<reiv> debianer: python或ruby都行，但风格不一样。python更严谨一些，ruby更灵活一些。
<ofan> 有玩astromenace的没...
<debianer> reiv: 明白了，谢谢
<ofan> nnnd 搞了一天修改器
<reiv> debianer: haskell不是搞矩阵计算的，octave才搞矩阵计算。
<debianer> reiv: 我佩服你，水平有你那样就可以干活了
<debianer> reiv: 哦
<debianer> 我只想再学一下python和gnuplot
<debianer> reiv: 学gnuplot画图
<debianer> reiv: svg矢量图难学不？
<MopperWhite> hi
<cap_sensitive> hi all
<cap_sensitive> 请问 urxvt 里面的 vim 能实现输入法自动切换吗？vim 7.3，ibus-sunpinyin 2.0.2
<silenceCHAO> 我想问下如何删除一个文件夹，内部全是只读文件
<silenceCHAO> 使用什么命令？
<NoIE> 您要删什么文件？
<silenceCHAO> 就是一张内存卡，手机的
<MopperWhite> sudo rm -rf <文件夹位置>
<NoIE> sudo rm，应该可以吧？
<MopperWhite> 要-rf
<silenceCHAO> 内部被WIN病毒感染，有一个文件夹里面的全是一些乱码文件，而且为只读文件
<acacios> 格了不行么？
<silenceCHAO> 我刚是有sudo rm -rf 文件夹名
<silenceCHAO> 无法删除
<MopperWhite> 纳尼？！
<MopperWhite> 东西拷走，然后格式化
<silenceCHAO> 就只这一条途径？
<silenceCHAO> 我刚是有sudo rm -rf 文件夹名，结果弄的机器负载越来越高。。。只得重启
<farewellmyfriend> 原来我的集成显卡能开启3d
<farewellmyfriend> 哈哈
<MopperWhite> 请问ubt里不能听广播吗？
<acacios> ubt是什么 ？
<MopperWhite> ubt=ubuntu
<yunfan> 哪个有web空间 给我放个文件？
<NoIE> 木马？
<yunfan> 不是 是个mp3
<yunfan> 是 it狂人里的恶搞急救号码 我提取出来那段作为手机铃声 想分享给别人
<MopperWhite> 请问下gtalk群里有人问我怎么把sudo的缺省保持时间缩短
<Big_bear> 请问qion的符号怎么打？
<yunfan> NoIE: 怎么没下文了？我还以为你要给我呢
<NoIE> jimdo，申请一个，应该能放mp3.
<MopperWhite> 请问ubuntu怎么听广播啊？
<debianer> happyaron: 你到底是不是ubuntu中国的工作人员？
<MopperWhite> debianer: 貌似他是翻译人员
<wzlxx> 怎么结束emacs的进程？比如su,没有buffer，怎么解决？
<debianer> MopperWhite: 我还以为他在里面守门拖地什么的，哈哈哈哈
<debianer> happyaron: 不要生气哦
<MopperWhite> debianer: 嘘……不要告诉别人……
<debianer> MopperWhite: 好
<debianer> MopperWhite: 你的名字真好听，谐音是“麻婆白”
<alvin_rxg> debianer: 1，侮辱领导；2，泄露组织机密
<houge_langley> 这下玩大了，windows7安装ubuntu双系统后，重启系统，反复重启，没有选择系统的grub
<MopperWhite> debianer: 学好拼音再说……
<houge_langley> 非wubi安装
<MopperWhite> houge_langley: live CD先
<debianer> MopperWhite: 麻婆whithe
<NoIE> houge_langley: 先装的是哪个？有没有按下Shift键？
<wzlxx> houge_langley: grub没有启动？
<debianer> MopperWhite: 麻婆怀特
<houge_langley> MopperWhite:  livecd完美
<houge_langley> NoIE:  启动要按下shift》
<Siton> MopperWhite
<houge_langley> wzlxx:  是的
<Siton> 明显是猫扑外头
<wzlxx> houge_langley: 那就不知道了～
<MopperWhite> 系统启动-轨道轰炸系统就位-瞄准目标：debianer-投掷反物质炸弹-命中
<houge_langley> 第一启动的时候看见了grub了，我选择win7进去看一眼是不是好的，再重启就反复在重启了
<yunfan> 哈皮呢
<MopperWhite> 拔掉电源
<MopperWhite> 在打开
<NoIE> houge_langley: 在ubuntu下修复一下grub2，会有效吗？
<houge_langley> MopperWhite:  我要拔掉电源再试试？
<alvin_rxg> houge_langley: 这是 windows 7 在部分机器上的特性，重启并不经过 bios。
<debianer> 谁用过非linux内核？
<silenceCHAO> 在ADSL内部，如何设置ubuntu为被协助方
<Siton> houge_langley 是不是硬盘安装的时候不是选择的和其他操作系统共存？
<houge_langley> alvin_rxg:  有没有办法解决呢？
<alvin_rxg> houge_langley: 关机，再开……或者你去搜索下相关的文章
<MopperWhite> houge_langley: 试试先，反正你有live cd
<houge_langley> Siton:  我是自己分区的，我从7.04开始都是自己分区
<houge_langley> alvin_rxg:  搜了，没有http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=284592&sid=ba48e5d88121037f93f7d08b60bad10f
<Siton> Search The Fucking Web...........................
<houge_langley> 按住shift开机有用吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 有个yaourt的替代品
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< packer
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 好用。给力
<MopperWhite> houge_langley: 你是不是gtalk 里那个s114623591
<Siton> siton test
<houge_langley> MopperWhite:  不是，我是坛子里的mymathersname
<HELLo_o> 有用QT的没有？
<gebjgd> HELLo_o< 用qt的软件？
<silenceCHAO> 我才是
<silenceCHAO> s114623591
<MopperWhite> 。。。
<silenceCHAO> 不是那个倒霉蛋
<houge_langley> 我看看用live use看看修改修改什么试试
<HELLo_o> QT作开发
<gebjgd> HELLo_o< 我就自己玩玩
<happyaron> debianer: 我业余的 :)
<MopperWhite> 有没有人想做个实验？
<silenceCHAO> ？
<LKoi_Z> 我有一个字串 static/js/common.js?2K4 应该怎么用正则把comman.js匹配出来，有人知道吗，求助
<Kandu> yunfan: ?
<MopperWhite> 实验内容：在google中搜索“温度”或者“胡萝卜“
<yunfan> Kandu: 怎么
<MopperWhite> 猜测结果：google再接下来的5min中无法访问
<MopperWhite> 要求：不翻墙
<flh> 请教查看网络即时速度命令？
<iIlL10oO> kk@ub1:~$ uname -a
<silenceCHAO> 晕
<iIlL10oO> Linux ub1 2.6.37-11-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 21 23:38:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kandu> yunfan: 唔，剛剛鍵盤掉地上了
<silenceCHAO> 搜温度，谷兄打不开了
<Kandu> yunfan: 太巧了，怎麼把你名字給砸出來了
<iIlL10oO> silenceCHAO: 温字是敏感词
<yunfan> Kandu: 俄 大概是 yu + tab
<yunfan> Kandu: 你那个机械键盘买了？
<silenceCHAO> iIlL10oO ....
<Kandu> yunfan: 我不挑鍵盤
<yunfan> Kandu: 记错了 是 cfy这个变态
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯，就是那個手指纖弱的傢伙
<wzlxx> 怎么结束emacs的进程？比如su,没有buffer，怎么解决？
<yunfan> Kandu: 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: killall?
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: killall谁啊？
<alvin_rxg> killall emacs ?
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我是eshell了一个su进程,然后eshell关了，但那个su进程还在
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 汗…
<alvin_rxg> kill su
<MopperWhite> 怎么kill掉gmlive?
<Big_bear> 这里有bot吗
<yunfan> Big_bear: 你连续问5次 会出bot
<Big_bear> 1
<Big_bear> 2
<Big_bear> 3
<Big_bear> 4
<Big_bear> 5
<flourier> yt
<flourier> nkl
<flourier> .,.l,k
<yunfan> 要速度快点
<Big_bear> 犹如洪水滔滔？
<happyaron> 11
<happyaron> 1
<happyaron> 1
<happyaron> 1
<happyaron> 1
<happyaron> 1
<happyaron> 1
<^k^> happyaron:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<yunfan> 额  阿龙运气这么差
<Big_bear> +b
<happyaron> 给大家做个师范。
 * Big_bear slaps ^k^ around a bit with a large trout
<happyaron> 示范
<sunwilston> 1
<sunwilston> 2
<sunwilston> 3
<sunwilston> 4
<^k^> sunwilston:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<happyaron> sunwilston: 正确。
<Big_bear> 这bot能问它问题吗
<MaskRay> 1
<happyaron> yunfan: 还好啦，我都刷好几行了。
<MaskRay> 2
<MaskRay> 3
<MaskRay> 4
<MaskRay> 5
<^k^> MaskRay:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Big_bear> bot , help
<happyaron> 30s 会解除
<MopperWhite> ？
<Big_bear> .wik bot
<MopperWhite> happyaron: ？什么解除？
<Big_bear> 这bot怎么用啊
<Big_bear> 能报个时间什么的不
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 快速刷屏会被kk禁言，第一次禁言30s后会解开
<happyaron> test
<MopperWhite> 哦
<happyaron> ^k^: test
<^k^> test ok
<MopperWhite> happyaron: 但我貌似每次都被直接踢掉……
<Big_bear> ^k^: test
<^k^> Big_bear, ....  20:13 
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 你那是被手工踢的。
<MopperWhite> ^k^:test
<^k^> MopperWhite, ....  20:13 
<Big_bear>  ^k^: test
<Big_bear> ^k^: test
<MopperWhite> happyaron: 每次！被^k^踢掉的！！！
<Big_bear> ^k^: test
<^k^> Big_bear, ....  20:14 
<Big_bear> ..
<Big_bear> 假的
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 不会吧。
<Big_bear> ^ -
<MopperWhite> 嗯
<MopperWhite> 我试试看？
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 来呗
<MopperWhite> happyaron: 我试试看，你别踢
<happyaron> okay
<MopperWhite> ngilbdfilbvgirfngcvbilnhttp://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/
<MopperWhite> ?
<MopperWhite> 没反应？！
<wzlxx> 谁用过jed????jove?????
<MopperWhite> ^k^死机了？！
<Big_bear> 弄个bot啊，其他房间都有
<MopperWhite> 再来一次试试。。。
<MopperWhite> 最后一次……
<jiero> lol, humbleindiebundle 明明是无DRM，非免费的，竟然用 bittorrent 传播。
<^k^> 没
<happyaron> 呃，kk现真身了。
<^k^> 我边吃东西边打字,所以慢
<MopperWhite> happyaron: 不是第一次了……
<yunfan> 人鸡合一
<wzlxx> 谁用过jed????jove?????
<wzlxx> 谁用过jed????jove?????
<wzlxx> 谁用过jed????jove?????
<^k^> wzlxx: .. ..
<MopperWhite> yunfan: 上次kk显出真身的时候也有人这么说……
<yunfan> MopperWhite: 可能还是我说的
<MopperWhite> 嗯嗯
<MopperWhite> 你见过？
<MopperWhite> 上次kk当众聊天……
<wzlxx> hehe,kk来了？
<yunfan> 这有什么稀奇的 又不是当众脱衣服
<MopperWhite> 嗯嗯
<MopperWhite> wzlxx: kk显真身了！！！
<wzlxx> MopperWhite: 呵呵～
<MopperWhite>      --==O
<MopperWhite> XXXXXXXXXX
<MopperWhite>  O
<MopperWhite> ||||
<MopperWhite>  ||
<Eua> :)
<yunfan> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/IhyaB_hlS7Y/
<acacios> 我能不能也改叫^k^呢？
<zprood> :)
<yunfan> 鸡王来了
<MopperWhite> 我想上厕所
<iIlL10oO> > print "EE 来了 " * 99
<^k^> iIlL10oO, EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了 EE 来了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ hi,ee小賤人
<wzlxx> 汗
<kaven123> 晕
<zprood> 热闹啊
<yunfan> hoho 机又支持脚本了？
<MopperWhite> 试下
<yunfan> >require("io")
<yunfan> 看来是rb
<MopperWhite> >print"^k^来了" *10
<yunfan> 不学点rb都不好调戏bot  额
<iIlL10oO> > 空格
<iIlL10oO> ...
<wzlxx> print "rb 是什么" * 5
<wzlxx> print "rb 是什么 " * 5
<reiv> puts "test"
<wzlxx> print "rb 是什么 " * 55
<reiv> 10000.times { puts "rb 是什么 " }
<reiv> Thread.new { while true { puts "rb 是什么"; sleep 1; } }
<wzlxx> haha
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ hi,ee小賤人
<yunfan> rb的thread看起来很像perl阿
<MopperWhite> >>MopperWhite>weather:Xiamen
<MopperWhite> Weather--Xiamen:Sunny,18-25C
 * wzlxx 越来越觉得大便好了…
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 又来了，你用的cron吧
<acacios> 上个图给咱欣赏一下怎么样啊？嘿嘿 。
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 嗯，沒有啊，我昨天感到有點孤獨沒有發
<wzlxx> 呵呵～
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 給我op,我想/kick i*
<wzlxx> reiv: 看到jed是支持emacs快捷键的，不准备试试？改配置用～
<tiejohn> hi
<^k^> tiejohn, 好  20:42 
 * wzlxx 发现debian安装上就不用怎么配置～
<MopperWhite> 生蛋快乐！！！！！！！！
<^k^> 我很忙...
<acacios> ^k^;hello
<acacios> 为什么^k^不理我呢？
<tiejohn> 哦？
<acacios> 你看上面我跟它说话它都不理我。
<cfy> Kandu:  yunfan 手指是程序猿的生命阿。。
<tiejohn> 大家说一个结婚了的男人为什么要用UBUNTU呢？
<yunfan> cfy: 以后都脑机接口了 还用啥手
<caleb-> tiejohn: 放 A 片？
<acacios> 不中毒。。。。。
<reiv> wzlxx: 目前emacs有很大一部分不是当编辑器用的。PS：elipse的emacs绑定貌似很不错。
<cfy> yunfan: 那是以后的事情
<reiv> s/elipse/eclipse/
<cfy> tiejohn: 已婚男人要不要用电脑？
<wzlxx> reiv: 木有用过
<yunfan> cfy: 现在已经可以发推了 最多10年就可以推广用了
<reiv> wzlxx: eclipse木用过？
<wzlxx> reiv: 嗯
<cfy> yunfan: good.我的ducky 1087坚持十年
<reiv> wzlxx: 可以试试，很给力的。就是肥了些。
<wzlxx> reiv: 不喜欢胖的
<yunfan> cfy: 几块钱买的？
<cfy> yunfan: 600吧
<yunfan> 用 emacs的就不要笑别人了
<yunfan> cfy: 好友钞阿
<cfy> yunfan: .
<wzlxx> reiv: emacs刚我拷贝进5000+行的一个文本很长时间才显出来行号…
<reiv> wzlxx: 人家那不叫fat，叫feature rich..
<cfy> Kandu: 你的开发版咋样了？
<wzlxx> reiv: 呵呵～
<reiv> wzlxx: 等linum-mode出来时，已经习惯没行号了。
<yunfan> so does vim
<wzlxx> reiv: 我现在也没有用行号～
<wzlxx> reiv: 我说的是下面的那个
 * wzlxx screen的C-a开头的快捷键很不给力啊～很不顺…
<reiv> wzlxx: 好吧。emacs编辑大文件也不是很强的。一般我用vim（曾经编辑300M~1G的文本文件）。
<wzlxx> reiv: vim编辑大文件更牛？？？
<wzlxx> reiv: 估计是lisp计算行的时候慢了一点，但显示上还是很快的，直接就显示出来了～
 * reiv 用compiz假装成awesome的
<reiv> wzlxx: 个人感觉vim应该好些。
<tiejohn>  哦？
<wzlxx> reiv: 哦
<reiv> 5000行不算什么的啦。
<reiv> 印象中最多编辑过1000k行。
<wzlxx> reiv: 如果我自己写顶多100+行
<tiejohn> 今天有讲座吗？
<MopperWhite> EDV发了ACDhij''p
<reiv> wzlxx: 不是自己写的，工具导出来的（VCD和SDF）。然后用手动改一些东西。
<tiejohn> 怎么每次来话题都是今天没讲座？
<wzlxx> reiv: 哦～呵呵～screen是个好东西
<reiv> wzlxx: 你不开X11？
<wzlxx> reiv: 开～
<reiv> wzlxx: 那用screen干嘛？
<wzlxx> reiv: 好玩
<happyaron> tiejohn: 因为一直没时间组织。
<reiv> wzlxx: 去玩xmonad吧。很好玩的。
<wzlxx> reiv: 一样的功能吗？
<reiv> wzlxx: tile window manager, write in haskell.
<MaskRay> reiv: 关掉 fontlock 还是没 vim 快啊
<MaskRay> stumpwc，emacser 的选择
<MaskRay> stumpwm，emacser 的选择
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 天下神器莫可常保，執者失之，爲者敗之
<reiv> MaskRay: emacs find-file里面有很多elisp的代码。
<reiv> MaskRay: 觉得速度慢可以换机器。我之用emacs编辑代码，其他的一律用vim，而代码一般不长。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: stumpwm，一个 tiling wm
<reiv> stumpwm就是screen的翻版
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，我还是ob以后不折腾了～
<cfy> MaskRay: 这次的shlug聚会去了没？
<MaskRay> 我只用 vim 编辑小文件
<MaskRay> cfy: 又忘了…………
<reiv> 活到老，学到老，折腾到老。
<debianer> 谁用过spideroak?是否能自动同步？
 * reiv quit
<cfy> MaskRay: ...手机闹钟
 * wzlxx quit too
<MopperWhite> gtalk里的人再讨论怎么下载AV……
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<Kandu> cfy: 熟悉了
<debianer> MopperWhite: 哪个gtalk？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？怎么刷好得？
<Kandu> cfy: Linux 下開發沒問題了
<wzlxx> 看到很的人用rxvt啊，我还是安装上debian自带的xterm，呵呵～刚装了个rxvt以备不时之需…
<MaskRay> cfy: 忘了今天有…………
<cfy> MaskRay: 日历。。。org-mode没用么。。。
<cfy> Kandu: ?不是刷坏了？怎么刷好得？jag?
<MaskRay> fcitx 4.0.1 有点问题啊，设置 C-S-space 切换输入法的话还是可以用 C-space 打开
<Kandu> cfy: 在網上找到個開源的上位機程式，直接通過 USB 傳過去了
<cfy> Kandu: 上位？
<wzlxx> cfy: org-mode我现在就会几个基本的～
<cfy> wzlxx: me too
<Kandu> cfy: 然後板子上的自啟程式直接寫 flash 然後好了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 【求助】软件中心里面的软件装了，但是找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=311498&p=2169480#p2169480 左上角菜单里面没有。到哪里去找？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntublackcat — 2010-12-25 21:02
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？不懂。不过我下次如果把路由器刷坏了。。。我来找你，lol
 * wzlxx 发现Debian sid也不新…
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就用fedora
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 从arch转来的
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，還是找 ee 好
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: fc就用了几天，不是很喜欢，
<cfy> Kandu: ee会的？而且ee也太远了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 自己喜歡就行了，不行的話自己參考LFS>BFS>CFS自己編譯個
<debianer> wzlxx: 用debian如果不是debian的开发人员，用testing就够了
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 我的f14就是fedora+CFS
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 哦～
<wzlxx> debianer: 现在sid
<wzlxx> debianer: &&俺不是开发人员
<debianer> wzlxx: 可能没有ubuntu那么新，但绝大多数情况够了
<cfy> MaskRay: perl如何获取父进程的信息？
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 那个不太了解
<cfy> xterm如何获取title?
<cfy> 设置title我会
<cfy> 如何获取当前的title?
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 跟你自己編譯軟件差不多
<MaskRay> cfy: ？
<debianer> cfy: 问perl的母进程：爸爸是谁？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，有个包管理还是方便一点，要不软件多了会乱
<cfy> debianer: 嗯。
<cfy> MaskRay: debianer我想perl退出后恢复title
<cfy> xterm的title
<debianer> cfy: 这年月父亲可能是假的，但母亲是假不了
<MaskRay> cfy: tiling wm 用户，从不关心 title
<cfy> debianer: so?
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 你可以編譯個debian的源進去CFS
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥意思？
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，以后了解下吧
<MaskRay> cfy: wm 不显示 title ……所以不关心
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ CentoS或者rpm係的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵～
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ hi,ee小賤人
 * wzlxx quit
<MaskRay> cfy: 要是编辑 lisp 时，有这样的显示效果就好了：http://community.schemewiki.org/?sicp-ex-1.28，把指针移动到代码上看效果
 * sunwilston 离开，挂irc
<cfy> MaskRay: 不错。你研究下
<wzlxx> fuyun
<dongxiaowei> :-D 人蛮多滴 嘿嘿
 * wzlxx 用screen的时候如果开了两个shell，那两个的名字是一样的～不能给它们弄个名吗？
<dongxiaowei> 这里面有用推特滴不？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: escape A
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 怎么用？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你说的那个是它的快捷键吧？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 嗯
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦～我还以为你说的是方法呢…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 其实这个screen还是很方便的，特别是在xterm里用emacs的时候，哈哈～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 嗯，可惜终端里颜色不够丰富
<MopperWhite> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊抓狂抓狂抓狂抓狂抓狂抓狂抓狂抓狂
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 否则真想 emacs -nw
<Big_bear> 那个是讨论游戏的频道啊请问
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵～还行了，xterm支持256色的～
<wzlxx> 很快～
 * wzlxx 表示很满意～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: stumpwm + screen + emacs(elscreen)，三个 screen-like 的东西…………
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 一个套一个
<noahbentusi> hi all, merry xmas
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不懂你说的～stumpwn不是wm吗？你刚说的，它也是emacs方式的操作？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，今天快樂
<noahbentusi> 一个mIRC， 20美元..
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我是说这很有趣啊…………
<noahbentusi> windows下 没有好用的irc么.
<MaskRay> wzlxx: screen 在 stumpwm 里，emacs(elscreen) 在 screen 里
<MopperWhite> xchat再win下可以用
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦～看到别人说的那个sawfish了，但没有敢用，上次看了，有点大…
 * wzlxx 现在ob
<MopperWhite> noahbentusi: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<caleb-> sawfish 没啥特色吧
<ao> 谁有mac装ubuntu的经验？
<Kandu> noahbentusi: xchat 也要 20 美元
<Kandu> noahbentusi: 還是用 irssi 或者 chatzilla 吧
<bitsmix> 有没有谁用 vim wiki??
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat在win7要$的，用XP版。。。或者linux
<MopperWhite> 西厢怎么用啊？
<wzlxx> ao: 有钱人，有MAC用U干嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> 你想紅杏
<ao> wzlxx: 就是想用啊，再说没钱就不能用mac么？
<dongxiaowei> 还是SSH吧
<ao> MopperWhite: ipv6貌似可以上youtube
<dongxiaowei> 有上twitter的朋友不？
<ao> dongxiaowei: 没国人上个毛啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 我之前上過
<dongxiaowei> dongxiaowei@gmail 加点GT好友 嘿嘿 看到有加下下哦
<dongxiaowei> 怎么没呢 很多哦
<huangg> exit
<ao> gurb支持efi么？
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora的光盤引導就用了EFI
<yunfan> 那不支持的主板怎么办
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 idle=mwait 這個kernel引導試試，
<CyrusYzGTt> 我當時sis 和 ati就是用這個參數解決的
<MopperWhite> 看了这个我有被骗的感觉……
<MopperWhite> http://tech.sina.com.cn/s/s/2007-10-09/1634448216.shtml
<CyrusYzGTt> 應該是GFW和M$的合作干擾計劃
<dongxiaowei> 请教下大家 清华同方 K411也就是SIS的显卡 现在能装ubuntu了不
<dongxiaowei> 以前怎么都搞不定 米驱动。。。
<ao> 唉，没人试过ubuntu on mac么？
<dongxiaowei> 应该不能装的吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果是Fedora on 垃圾Hasee ，我就可以幫你
<ao> dongxiaowei: why？理论上是可以的
<dongxiaowei> 反正没见人这搞过
<dongxiaowei> 都是mac装win
<ao> dongxiaowei: 我去老美的看看吧
<Kandu> cfy: 有沒有好用的邏輯計算工具推薦？可以自己寫邏輯函數的？
<MopperWhite> http://cache.baidu.com/c?m=9d78d513d99615ea4fede52e534b82725e14de6c6691965768d5e0558e211e04506694e5707149598fd27c1050f21641b9b067286c4777f686cf8d4b&p=8b2a92038b9411a05bec876d4708&user=baidu&fm=sc&query=GFW+BLOG&qid=cf626c0f0d8f0c89&p1=18
<cfy> Kandu: 逻辑推延？
<cfy> Kandu: 不知道。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 就是這樣：自己寫一個邏輯函數
<Kandu> cfy: 然後輸入值，得出解
<Kandu> cfy: 你們開始教數電了沒？
<cfy> Kandu: 函数编程么？haskell?
<cfy> Kandu: 下学期教
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，你們大一的時候在幹嗎？
<cfy> Kandu: 大一在学C语言。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 啥线性代数啥的。。。
<lainme> 大一就学线性代数？
<Maucat> 线性代数本来就是大一学的
<cfy> lainme: 那你觉得啥时候学
<cfy> Maucat: 啥专业？
<Maucat> 土木
<cfy> Maucat: 哦。
<lainme> cfy: 我记忆大一都是高数什么的，大二课非常多
<cfy> lainme: 哦。大一也有高数，分两次，两个学期上
<Maucat> 第一次用xchat
<Maucat> cfy 怎么和你说话来着
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，繼續苦惱地手算 T.T
<cfy> Maucat: ?就这样。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 分段函数么？
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得函数编程就是干这个的吧。py?
<Maucat> 我刚才是打了你的名字。你用的什么软件
<cfy> 我？emcas里的ERC
<Kandu> cfy: 不是那種。相當於一個專門處理邏輯函數的解釋器。py 是專門解釋 py 的
<Maucat> cfy:就是样
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。我的意思是py也是函数编程吧。
<cfy> Maucat: 嗯。that's it
<Kandu> cfy: 這個不知道，沒碰過 Py
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。应该有你的需求吧。
<debianer> Kandu: 看什么
<debianer> Kandu: 你用什么编程
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，有空了自己寫一個
<Kandu> debianer: pascal c 匯編
<cfy> Kandu: 你怎么会有这种需求？
<Kandu> cfy: 今天學數電，碰到用卡諾圖化簡邏輯函數
<cfy> Kandu: 教？
<Kandu> cfy: 本想問問你的，老師應該有推薦計算工具
<cfy> Kandu: 看错了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 等我上了，我问问:)
<MaskRay> Kandu: prolog
<Kandu> MaskRay: thx，我去瞧瞧
<sudolinux> maucat i
<debianer> 请问，python程序里把print的内容如何打印到某个文件里？
<MengXingHun> debianer,  open("log.log","a").write(LOG)
<MengXingHun> ?
<debianer> Kandu: pascal是windows下专用的吗？
<ofan> no
<debianer> MengXingHun: lon.log什么意思？
<debianer> MengXingHun: 还有LOG
<ofan> ...
<MengXingHun> log.log 是你要保存的文件名。  LOG 是你print 出来的字符
<MengXingHun> -_-
<ofan> debianer: 找本教程看看..
<debianer> ofan: 脚本有，内容太多没看到这部分来
<debianer> ofan: 教程有
<MengXingHun> debianer,  这个是基本哦...
<MengXingHun> -_-
<debianer> MengXingHun: 我的教材不行阿
<MengXingHun> debianer, 什么教材？
<MengXingHun> 看文档就好拉
<debianer> MengXingHun: 我看的教程都是讲解案例的，但是对这些基本东西反倒介绍不详细
<debianer> MengXingHun: diveintopython
<ofan> debianer: 中文的?
<debianer> ofan: 中文
<MengXingHun> debianer, 先从基本的看
<MengXingHun> -_-
<ofan> debianer: 这本我看了,不说原书咋样,翻译是巨不通顺
<iVIM2> debianer: 什么书
<debianer> ofan: 不通顺放那边，关键是我没找到从基本东西全面介绍的
<debianer> iVIM2: diveintopython
<debianer> ofan: 这个书似乎案例比较多，但对基本东西介绍不够
<ofan> debianer: py语法简单,剩下的就是熟悉库..
<debianer> open拿来用了几次，但是没全面介绍
<lu> 简明 Python 教程 还可以啊
<debianer> ofan: 如何熟悉库？
<ofan> debianer: 用
<MengXingHun> 恩，那个 diveintpython 是不行，我看了一点，看 别的去了
<debianer> lu: 那我先看简明教程
<luck> hello
<^k^> luck, 好  22:48 
<luck> 这里都是中国人啊？
<Maucat> luck:后缀都有个cn 来着
<Kandu> debianer: host 的話，不清楚，不過至少我用在 dos windows linux bsd 上都用過。 target 的話多得很了： i386/x86_64/arm/ppc/sparc ... win32/64 linux *bsd mac dos os/2 haiku solaris gba nds iphone....
<ofan> debianer: 可以的话,看原版在线版的,每个段落都有评论的那种,效果很好
<Jagdwurst> 嗯
<debianer> ofan: 鸟语不咋地我
<luck> 中国人  还是说中国话的好
<Kandu> debianer: 忘了個重要的：還有 symbian
<debianer> Kandu: 那linux下用这个似乎不多见哦
<luck> 你们有用11.04的没有？
<Kandu> debianer: 嗯，一般用 c 就很好了
<debianer> C不好用
<ofan> away的消息能看到?
<ofan> debianer: 看干啥了
<debianer> ofan: 就是网络应用什么的
<ofan> debianer: web?
<iVIM2> debianer: 我发现读英语有个字典还是没想像中那么困难
<debianer> iVIM2: 但是，动不动就要查字典，觉得很困难
<iVIM2> debianer: 无非是鼠标一拉就pop-up的事情
<iVIM2> debianer: 虽然我很不喜欢用鼠标
<Jagdwurst> 读技术的英语用的到的词就那么两个，初中生都没问题
<debianer> iVIM2: 我看来要装个字典
<iVIM2> debianer: stardict
<iVIM2> debianer: aptitude install stardict
<iVIM2> debianer: http://yeelou.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/zh_CN/
<iVIM2>      
<iVIM2>                    
<iVIM2>         
<wzlxx> xterm里不支持鼠标～呵呵～
<iVIM2> Linux无线网络用什么管理比较好
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 什么意思？
<mausetot_> iVIM2: 不知道
<fly2mauis> wicf
<fly2mauis> wicf
<fly2mauis> wicd
<iVIM2> wicd我怀疑我的第一次连接延迟就是因为wicd
<wzlxx> iVIM2: xterm里鼠标点没有用啊～emacs
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 你是说gpm?
<iVIM2> wzlxx: 我不用emacs的抱歉
<wzlxx> iVIM2: gpm是吗？
<wzlxx> 哦～
<iVIM2> wzlxx: gpm是终端下支持鼠标的东西，我在xterm里面也ok过
<debianer> wzlxx: 用emacs就基本上不用鼠标了
<Jagdwurst> xterm 用毛gpm－－－－
<wzlxx> debianer: 呵呵～
<wzlxx> 现在用rxvt是不是很多？
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 不需要gpm?
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: xterm 都在 x下了，需要毛gpm..
<cfy> merry christmas!Perl hacker
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> 怎么都下了？
<cfy> http://developers.solidot.org/developers/10/12/25/0824232.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | Larry Wall谈23年Perl黑客文化
<wzlxx> http://lifegoo.pluskid.org/wiki/http://lifegoo.pluskid.org/wiki/这个博客是谁的啊？
<Jagdwurst> 最新的?
<iVIM2> 无线网络管理哪个比较好
<cfy> wpa_supplicant
<iVIM2> cfy: 不是，我说iwlist scan
<iVIM2> cfy: 我希望搜索到更多信号
<ben__> 请问现在新版ubuntu有加入200行内核补丁了吗？
<ben__> 听说在编译内核时还可以1080p ........汗
<happyaron> ben__: 只是cpu资源分配，不是提高了性能。
<iVIM2> ben__: 什么？
<happyaron> ben__: 11.04里可能会有吧，平时感觉不出来
<cfy> iVIM2: 哦。
<ben__> happyaron : 哦
<happyaron> 鸡血200行
<cfy> 我的内存呀。。。。
<ben__> happyaron : 太历害了
<ben__> 1080p .....
<happyaron> ben__: 你电脑本来不能1080p的话，鸡血200行也不能。
<ben__> happyaron : 哦,呵呵。不行，720p还可以
<iVIM2> 什么1080p
<ben__> iVIM2 : 去verycd看看就知道咯
<iVIM2> ben__: verycd是什么？吸血的地方？
<ben__> iVIM2: 嗯
<iVIM2> ben__: 解释什么1080p
<ben__> iVIM2: ...........
<ben__> iVIM2: 1920x1080分辨率的电影吧
<ofan> 话说不知道verycd可不应该阿..
<song> 问一下，休眠后，电脑主板还通电，硬盘灯还是蓝色，但是不闪，是不是不正常
<song> ？
<iVIM2> ofan: 不知道迷你电驴。
<song> 在线的有无用休眠的阿？台式机
<iVIM2> ofan: http://fengxiangba.com/verycd-launched-minimule-donkey-sucking.html
<iVIM2> song: pm-hibernation
<ben__> song: 台式机下载好啊。不要休眠了吧
<iGnome> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f3865136o1p6.html
<iGnome> cfy:
<ben__> <happyaron>鸡血200行后，编译内核同时720p可以吗？
<ben__> happyaron: 鸡血200行后，编译内核同时720p可以吗？
<ben__> happyaron: 本机可以720P
<ben__> 放
<happyaron> ben__: 可能可以，只是分配资源的方式变了。
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<ben__> happyaron: -o-
<ben__> happyaron: 好啊，就等装新版
<happyaron> ben__: 假如原来有128个进程编译内核，你用一个进程播电影，因为CFS是完全平等的，每个进程分配 1/129 的资源
<ben__> happyaron: 哦，这样
<happyaron> ben__: 鸡血200行给重新分组，128个编译进程是来自同一个虚拟tty，分为一组，播视频的进程分在另一组
<happyaron> ben__: 这两组各分别1/2的系统资源。
<ben__> happyaron: 嗯。。。嗯
<ben__> happyaron: 可以看懂源码！！！
<ben__> happyaron: 幕buy
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 就200行。。。啥也说明不了啊。
<iVIM2> 什么编译进程？-j3是不是线程？
<mausetot_> iVIM2: 不是
<ben__> :)
<happyaron> iVIM2: -j3是同时开三个进程
<iVIM2> happyaron: 哦，这样-j说一般比CPU核心数目+1
<ben__> ......求中文fvwm资料
<iGnome> zmcbb30: 包包。
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 给介绍个工作吧
<iGnome> 你，，作啥最厉害？
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 吃饭
<iGnome> 可以当美食家
<iGnome> 天生我材必有用嘛
<iVIM2> happyaron: 现在gcc -std=c1x支持多少了
<zmcbb30> ......
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 今天吃了狗肉
<iGnome> 你棒子国的？
<zmcbb30> iGnome: .....
<iGnome> c1x?
<happyaron> iVIM2: 不知道。
<iGnome> zmcbb30: 最低限度，你还可以作大种马。那作家。
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 什么是大种马 ?
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 纯用来交配的 ?
<iGnome> 法国的什么作家吧
<iVIM2> ObjC呢
<iamfbi> 这么晚了，还有人吗
<noahbentusi> ya
<iamfbi> 我装显卡受限驱动的时候出错了，然后就再也装不上了，不知道要怎么删除原来的驱动？
<iamfbi> come on
<MopperWhite> 我可耻的下载了盗版三体
<ben__> ......求中文fvwm资料...........T_T
<ben__> iamfbi: 下载的run文件？
<iGnome> ben__: 完整的不可能有中文的。
<ben__> iGnome: ...
<ben__> iGnome: ...没有中文wiki之类的？
<mausetot_> ben__: 没有
<iGnome> http://blog.chinaunix.net/u1/34190/showart_263888.html ben__
<ben__> .
<ben__> ........
<iGnome> 有些老。主要的吧。
<ben__> 那要学英语。。。。
<iGnome> 上面给你了url。去看
<iGnome> 以后别用 ben__ 这个nick了。
<ben__> iGnome: 噢 。。多谢，，我去看看
<iGnome> lol
<ben__> ....
<ben__> iGnome: 有人用了？
<iGnome> 不会google搜索。有明目张胆的叫 笨。 这样不好嘛。
<iamfbi> ben__: 是啊，run文件安装中出错，再装就错误无法装上了
<ben__> iGnome :多谢，打开了
<ben__> iGnome: 嘿嘿
<ben__> google google
<iamfbi> ben__: ATI显卡驱动，不知道怎么删除原来的残留？
<iGnome> iamfbi: 去官网的论坛问
<ben__> iamfbi: 没试过ATI....
<iamfbi> 哦
<ben__> iamfbi: 什么gcc? gcc4.1我以前试过装N卡的
<iamfbi> gcc?
<iamfbi> 没听过
<ben__> iamfbi: 哈哈，你比我强
<ben__> iamfbi: sorry
<ben__> iamfbi: 你怎么装的？
<ben__> iamfbi: sh *.run    ?
<ben__> iamfbi: 你的什么系统,请问请问
<iamfbi> 1004
<iamfbi> sudo ./XX.bin
<ben__> sudo ./XX.run吧
<iamfbi> 这样装的，本来没问题的，我装过好多次的，一时手闲安装的时候改了下设置
<iamfbi> 嗯，是RUN
<iamfbi> 我现在在硬盘里找，凡是有关的文件全删
<ben__> iamfbi: 等等，我也去 google下，以前看过10.04的
<iamfbi> 呵呵，谢谢啦
<iamfbi> 我也找了下，网上似乎没有资料
<ben__> iamfbi:。。。你的是ATI的。。。。我不会。。。。去google下咯
<iamfbi> 算了，我再试试看行不行，谢啦
<ben__> iamfbi: http://article.wxiu.com/system/linux/200903/22-5329.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu下安装显卡驱动全攻略(ATI篇)_Linux系统_中国电脑维修联盟
<ben__> iamfbi: 2009年的。。。。。。
<ben__> iamfbi: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=253583&start=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 刚升级了10.04，ATI显卡驱动怎么装啊？
<ben__> iamfbi: http://bothlog.com/2010/08/resolve-ubuntu-10-04-ait-card-can-not-adjust-brightness-by-fn-key/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 解决Ubuntu 10.04 ATI显卡无法调节Fn键调节屏幕亮度问题 « BothLog
<iamfbi> 谢，我己经找到一个方法，正在尝试http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=123401
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 手工安装的 xorg-driver-fglrx 无法删除了，怎么办阿，
<ben__> iamfbi: 快来看http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=269678&start=0&sid=c0c718a8e27bcf39f2ed8bed5effaece
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 10.04 ATi显卡官方驱动&开源驱动的问题总集
<iamfbi> thanks ，我来看看
<ben__> 886
<iamfbi> 88，谢谢了，己经可了
<dongxiaowei> 大家都还不睡呀？
<archer> squid 求助，如何让v 2.7 同工作在 rproxy和标准proxy模式
<archer> 以前2.2的时候配过，但是目前看，那些开关都没了
<archer>  /join #ubuntu
<archer>  /join #ubuntu
<RavenChan> 有人么
<^k^> RavenChan, ....  02:21 
<yhong11> RavenChan: 有人
<RavenChan> 有用zsh的人么= =
<archer> ...
<T_T> RavenChan: zsh是什么的，好像没用过
<qinjiafei> 怎么才49个人
<qinjiafei> 这你没意思
<gebjgd> qinjiafei< 现在是夜里
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg1< http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20101221/106082.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 群英战吕布 2010年十大Linux PK WIN7_LinuxEden-Linux伊甸园
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg1< arch linux = 孙策
<^k^>  06:17
<xiaoy> 我那个小企鹅中文输入法(fcitx)只能显示5个选择。。。怎么办啊！？！ ：（
<xiaoy> 没人知道怎么解决这个问题？
<jiero> 自己设置。
<xiaoy> jiero, 怎么设置？
<jiero> xiaoy: 多种方式，我很久不用了。大概.config有个配置文件改下。
<xiaoy> 我看看
<xiaoy> jiero, 请你帮我看看：http://pastebin.com/Qhg7AZEh
<jiero> 设置应该没问题。
<jiero> 没法子。
<xiaoy> ：（那么到底怎么回事。。：X
<jiero> fcitx sunpinyin的话，去看sunpinyin设置。
<xiaoy> jiero, 有链接吗？ :P
<jiero> 我不知道。
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-26
<Warm_HUG> 这么少
<wzlxx> mlterm是个神马终端？
<wzlxx> 比rxvt-unicode牛吗？
<iIlL10oO> kk@ub1:~$ echo $[ ~2 ]
<iIlL10oO> -3
<iIlL10oO> 为什么是 -3
<iIlL10oO> > ~2
<iIlL10oO> why
<^k^> iIlL10oO, -3
<iIlL10oO> help
<iIlL10oO> 都没起床
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: ~0 等於多少?
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: -1
<wzlxx> Kandu: mlterm就是上次你说的那个终端吗？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 沒說過
<wzlxx> 哦，这个mlterm还没xterm容易弄呢～
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 那不就 ok 了， ~1 = -2，  ~2 自然等於 -3 了
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: ...
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: 为什么 ~1 == -2
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: ~1 = 0feH
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 補碼學過沒？
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: 不是取反操作啊? 我以为是取反操作
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 按位取反
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: ~ 不是 -
<wzlxx> 俺还是乖乖滴用xterm吧～
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: 哦,补码忘光了,正在看资料
<qsdiy> Hello
<^k^> qsdiy, 好  09:42 
<qsdiy> ?
<qsdiy> ???
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: 如何查看 一个数的每一位
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 首先確定一個數的大小，就是有幾個位，然後再來看么
<qsdiy> What?
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 比如剛說的 0feH 當作有符號數，就是 7 位數
<qsdiy> ???????
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: 0feH 怎么是7位数
<alvin_rxg1> 1111 1110
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 最高位符號位呀。如果你把作為無符號數，自然當作 8 位數
<wzlxx> Kandu: RXVT不支持中文？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 我只會用 gnome-terminal
<wzlxx> Kandu: copy
<alvin_rxg1> wzlxx: 明显是字体没配置好么
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg1: not rxvt-unicode
<alvin_rxg1> -.-
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg1: 因为rxvt-unicode好不过xterm，在占用上～
<alvin_rxg1> wzlxx: 哦。个人侧重速度……在使用 vte 的一个 frontend: sakura
<ofan> 用console占用更少
<ofan> urxvt有个编译选项貌似可以加快速度
<happyaron> vte王道
<alvin_rxg1> happyaron: 纯 vte ?
<lainme> 用sakura，在screen里开vim，没法用鼠标调整各窗口大小。roxterm也是。gnome-terminal,xterm没问题
<happyaron> alvin_rxg1: 没，我用screen+gnome-terminal，嫌它资源占用多了的时候关了重开就好了
<happyaron> 反正都由screen在里面管理，gnome-terminal就是一个功能丰富的壳。
<ofan> 好用才是王道
<alvin_rxg> lilyterm lxterminal roxterm sakura etc...
<alvin_rxg> 不明白，又不是开不了N个 terminal，干嘛都用 screen ？
<happyaron> gnome-terminal关了要执行的任务啥的都还在。
<happyaron> 重新打开gnome-terminal的时候环境和刚关上的时候完全一样。
<MaskRay> vte 还不支持 framebuffer
<happyaron> 而且也不可能就之开一个terminal吧，我一个screen两个shell
<happyaron> MaskRay: screen可以
<MaskRay> 性能也不行
<happyaron> MaskRay: 差10M内存？
<alvin_rxg> hmm. tiling wm 就ok了……
<MaskRay> happyaron: 速度慢
<happyaron> console的时候fbterm+screen就好了，环境和另一边的gnome-terminal仍然同步。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你用bash？
<MaskRay> happyaron: time bash -c 'for ((i=0;i<1000;i++)); do echo $i; done'
<woju> 推荐几个中国人多的irc频道吧
<woju> irc服务器也行
<alvin_rxg> woju: freenode.net
<ofan> woju: #ubuntu-cn
<qsdiy> ??????
<ofan> qsdiy: 问号帝..
<alvin_rxg> http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/449691
<happyaron> MaskRay: 这是bash慢啊。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 和vte何干
<MaskRay> happyaron: gnome-terminal 快捷键设置确实方便，但性能确实比 xterm 差不少的，试试 time bash -c 'for ((i=0;i<10000;i++)); do echo $i; done'
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: ctrl + alt + f1 => time bash -c 'for ((i=0;i<1000;i++)); do echo $i; done'
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我不明白用来交互能差多少性能。
<walkriver> 在南方的没有暖气，没有空调，冬天上网怎么办？
<walkriver> 特别是中部地区
<houge_langley> test
<happyaron> MaskRay: 要跑脚本直接用dash
<^k^> houge_langley, ....  10:14 
<ofan> echo 要显示..
<qsdiy> ??????????
<ofan> 拼的是显示速度
<ofan> qsdiy: 问号帝..
<happyaron> ofan: 有用么。
<lainme> 我觉得xterm显示速度好像慢啊。。
<ofan> happyaron: 没啥,不看输出的话,应该速度没去别
<ofan> 区别
<happyaron> ofan: 如果不得不用输出这么多的脚本我肯定把这些输出都重定向到文件。
<MaskRay> ofan: 就是指显示速度啊
<happyaron> MaskRay: 用来交互也没啥意义啊。
<happyaron> 0.0几秒的差别咋能感觉出来呢。。。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 嗯，但 framebuffer 还是要的啊
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你要在X下用framebuffer?
<woju> 好冷阿
<houge_langley> happyaron:  加兄弟女友的facebook不介意吧？
<ofan> 不过这对要分n个窗口同时工作的比较有用
<ofan> houge_langley: - -
<happyaron> houge_langley: 没问题，看她同不同意就可以。
<happyaron> ofan: screen啊。
<lainme> MaskRay: 我的笔记本上行，有大量输出的时候，xterm的会闪得很厉害
<houge_langley> happyaron:  OK，你家伙都不上，你老婆还经常上一上
<happyaron> X下screen+vte，console下screen+fbterm
<happyaron> houge_langley: 我上了都是无声的。
<MaskRay> 我错了，vte 的显示速度不慢
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 似乎是xterm慢。。。
<ofan> 好潮哦~ 都上facebook.. 我的fb都要长毛了
<MaskRay> 但 gnome-terminal 应该不行的
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我装个xterm测试下
<houge_langley> happyaron:  呵呵，对了，那张照片是你们的家？很大很敞亮啊
<happyaron> houge_langley: 哪张？
<houge_langley> happyaron:  就是你老婆facebook的头像
<wowoto> can any one here help me to solve this problem :   make the tty show chinese character normally, without gui
<wowoto> :D
<ofan> fbterm
<Warm_HUG> fbterm+1
<wowoto> fbterm ?
<wowoto> ~~~
<ofan> fbterm+2
<wowoto> +10000000000000000000 ....
<wowoto> ?
<ofan> install fbterm
<Warm_HUG> you can use ucimf to input chinese character
<ofan> 有没有跨平台的cli交互用的库??
<happyaron> MaskRay: 还是xterm慢
<sunwilston> 有谁知道怎样指定 emacs 打开网络地址时所用的浏览器？
<happyaron> MaskRay: xterm 0.03s user 0.02s system 86% cpu 0.060 total
<happyaron> MaskRay: gnome-terminal 0.28s user 0.03s system 88% cpu 0.357 total
<MaskRay> happyaron: 还真是…………
<happyaron> gnome-terminal 2.30.2
<happyaron> xterm 256-1ubuntu1
<happyaron> :)
<sunwilston> 有谁知道怎样指定 emacs 打开网络地址时所用的浏览器？
<MaskRay> (setq browse-url-generic-program (executable-find "firefox"))
<MaskRay> (setq browse-url-browser-function 'browse-url-generic)
<lei> 很多啊
<MaskRay> sunwilston: 上面两行 elisp
<jiero> 有谁记得4个人一台电脑玩的游戏有哪几个？
<jiero> 现在有 SuperTuxKart和Hedgewars和World Of Goo，还有吗？
<lei> 如何让ssh服务不要自动启动,
<houge_langley> jiero:  Osmos
<woju> 我觉得chromium比firefox要好用
<lei> jiero:用模拟器
<jiero> houge_langley: ty
<sunwilston> MaskRay: 谢谢，我试试
<ofan> woju: 必须的
<jiero> houge_langley: 我没装呢。
<houge_langley> jiero:  没看前面，要四个人同时玩一个游戏？
<jiero> houge_langley: 是的。
<jiero> 还有一个
<woju> linux下有类似灰鸽子一样的木马软件没有？
<houge_langley> jiero:  哦，Osmos是单人玩的……不好意思
<lei> http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=zh-CN&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&biw=1278&bih=606&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=ngc+%E6%B8%B8%E6%88%8F%E6%9C%BA&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<houge_langley> woju:  好邪恶的样子
<^k^> ⇪ title: HTTP redirection loop: http://www.google.com.hk/images?um=1& . IN gettitle
<lei> jiero:用ngc模拟器
<ofan> woju: 没有
<jiero> 我找了另外两个。Lemmingballz和 Wormax。
<happyaron> jiero: gtalk
<jiero> lei: 我不搞盗版游戏。
<jiero> happyaron: ？
<happyaron> jiero: 看你gtalk
<houge_langley> jiero:  赞
<jiero> happyaron: 你要和我聊天。
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。刚给你留言来着
<jiero> happyaron: 我想起来了。以前有一个和你玩的gtalk用的游戏。。。
<woju> 腾讯公司出的qq for linxu，群不好用
<woju> 有时候显示不出来名字，在群里面
<happyaron> :)
<houge_langley> woju:  我的系统无法运行QQ FOR LINUX
<houge_langley> woju:  因为是64位
<woju> houge_langley: 我的也是总崩溃
<woju> houge_langley: 机器不错
<houge_langley> woju:  昨天晚上推上的朋友 @jiechic就试过，后来告诉我开始挺好，后来就不行了
<houge_langley> woju:  于是他果断回到了webqq
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你用的嘛term?
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xterm
<happyaron> MaskRay: xterm配置太折腾了，也没gnome-terminal交互起来舒服。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 同样～
<wzlxx> happyaron: 我的配置就没有几行，还是吵别人的～
<happyaron> wzlxx: 效果有gnome-terminal好么？
<wzlxx> happyaron: 不知道，没有用过gnome-terminal
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我抄 roylez 的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我在网上弄的，自己组合的～东借一句西借一句～
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<jiero> 我喜欢terminator
<jiero> ^_^
<ofan> chrome web store里一堆flash应用...
<wzlxx> xterm安装上X就有了，所以就用了，哈哈～
<woju> firefox发展了这么多年，谷歌出来个chrome比它好用
 * wzlxx 不过我觉得系统里还是有两个term比较好～
<woju> 我装了好多term,不知道影响不影响启动速度
 * wzlxx linux总是给人很多艰难的抉择～
<woju> 太阳出来了
<woju> 好冷
<woju> 大家现在在听什么歌？
<Pwnna> woju: jingle bell
<terminator> jiero: 你在叫我么
<woju> Pwnna: ......
<Pwnna> woju: 我正在唱jingle bell rock
<terminator> 没趣，没趣
<MaskRay> happyaron: gnome-terminal 菜单栏有办法去掉吗？
<Maucat> 早上好
<woju> Maucat: 早上好！
<woju> Maucat: 其实是上午了
<Maucat> woju: 刚起
<happyaron> MaskRay: 查看->显示菜单栏
<lei> woju:天使之恋原声大碟
<woju> Maucat: 我比你早起一个小时
<jiero> terminator: 一个终端程序名称。
<Maucat> woju: 今天难得放个假
<MaskRay> happyaron: 如何删除一个快捷键？
<woju> Maucat: 睡懒觉对身体不好的
<woju> 还是按时起床比较好
<happyaron> MaskRay: 编辑->键盘快捷键
<Maucat> woju: 正解
<MaskRay> happyaron: 如何删除快捷键？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 清空就删除了。
<lei> sudo sysv-rc-conf这个服务管理在0上就是关闭服务了吗
<happyaron> lei: 这个已经没用了。
<Warm_HUG> 这google，太没脸了，明明自己的linux 的chrome不怎么样，可还厚脸皮的在向linux用户推荐他们的chrome，不在乎1%的linux用户的感受么
<gjp> chrom
<yunfan> 我个人感觉 chrome on linux还行
<happyaron> 用户体验很差劲的跑分浏览器。
<gjp> Warm_HUG: chrome还不错吧
<MaskRay> happyaron: 比如 Close Tab -- Ctrl+Q，如何删除这个快捷键？
<woju> yunfan: 我觉得chrome for linux比firefox快，好用
<lei> happyaron:怎么会这样呢,我想让ssh服务不要自动启动而是手动
<Warm_HUG> gjp: 体验很差，连字体都搞不定，这最基础了
<yunfan> 这就行了
<gjp> Warm_HUG: 没感觉，
<Warm_HUG> chrome自然很快，但是nokia也很耐摔
<happyaron> MaskRay: 就在那个快捷键配置窗口里把相应的设置清空
<gjp> Warm_HUG: ？？？？
<RabbitHair> 请问大家，playonlinux，可以运行ie7么
<Warm_HUG> gjp: 但用户的需求不只是快啊，要个方面都要过得去才行
<Warm_HUG> gjp: 你什么发行版？
<gjp> Warm_HUG: ubuntu 10.04.1
<MaskRay> happyaron: 找不到清空选项啊，指针移上去按 delete 也不行。gnome-termianl-2.32.1
<gjp> Warm_HUG: 我很想用arch，可惜。。。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你双击的话就会让你重设快捷键，然后就清空呗。
<Warm_HUG> gjp: 不知道你怎么把字体折腾好的，但是chrome的中文字体一直是个问题
<gjp> 我这完全没问题
<gjp> Warm_HUG: 我这没出过问题
<woju> Warm_HUG: 用微软雅黑，虽然没有windows漂亮，但是差不多就行了
<Warm_HUG> gjp: 给个图看看
<MaskRay> happyaron: 双击后显示 New accelerator，按什么键都是定义快捷键
<gjp> Warm_HUG: 稍等
<Warm_HUG> woju: 需要用户折腾的，才能好看，这就是google的问题所在啊
<woju> Warm_HUG: 现在ubuntu还没出中文版呢，等出中文版再看看试试
<gjp> Warm_HUG: 我没折腾也行呀
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥不去聚会呢。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 去吧
<wzlxx> MaskRay: aptitude purge 卸载的不是很干净吧？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 按backspace
<Warm_HUG> gjp: 你不会是minicd安装的吧？
<gjp> 不是，特殊装法，很费劲
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 不知道
<gjp> Warm_HUG: 不是，特殊装法，很费劲
<MaskRay> happyaron: 原来是 backspace，也不提示一下
<happyaron> MaskRay: :)
 * wzlxx 老老实实用xterm～
<happyaron> MaskRay: 可以去发个bug报告
<Kandu> cfy: 哪兒聚會？
<woju> forum.ubuntu.com.cn怎么不好用？
<woju> 有时候打不开网页
<cfy> Kandu: hzlug
<gjp> Warm_HUG: http://u.115.com/file/f57d860ff1
<MaskRay> happyaron: 发哪儿？
<Gun^Rose> 看论坛的评价，Vbox4似乎问题不少啊！
<Warm_HUG> gjp: 还不错了，和我的默认差不多，你的容忍能力很高 - -#
<howandsen> 打扰，请问xchat有在bash上运行的版本么
<wzlxx> irssi
<woju> howandsen: irssi
<nihui> 啊，xubuntu 比 kubuntu 快多了
<happyaron> MaskRay: bugzilla.gnome.org
<nihui> so gelivable
<gjp> nihui: xfce本来就是轻量级桌面环境
<yunfan> lubuntu更不错
<nihui> lubuntu 装不上的
<yunfan> 下最新的
<nihui> lubuntu 在安装的时候报 out of memory
<yunfan> 我的机器有一台是l的
<nihui> lubuntu 10.10
<yunfan> 额 你硬盘装的？
<nihui> 光盘装的啊
<nihui> 刻盘，然后装的
<yunfan> 那怎么可能有这种错误 你内存多大阿
<nihui> 内存 220mb 啊
<nihui> xubuntu 装上很好
<woju> 哈哈
<yunfan> 额 奇怪
<Kandu> cfy: 算了吧。到我家這邊來聚會我會參加的
<nihui> lubuntu 根本不让装
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 你家在哪条路上
<gjp> nihui: 220MB？
<nihui> gjp 本来是 256mb，然后显卡用了 32mb
<Kandu> yunfan: 山溝溝村
<nihui> 所以 256-32 = 224
<yunfan> Kandu: 没听过 不在市区阿
<howandsen> woju, 但是我印象有听说xchat也支持文本界面吧
<cfy> Kandu: 有空地的话， 你跟组织的人说说XD
<gjp> nihui: 这个。。。。我6年前的本子内存700多
<woju> howandsen: 我没有印象哦
<gjp> nihui: 你加条内存不行吗？
<Kandu> yunfan: 就是因為在市區，我才不去的
<yunfan> Kandu: 我说你家那个村呢
<nihui> gjp: 我准备等着哪天坏了换新的呢
<Kandu> yunfan: 山溝溝村呀
<gjp> nihui: 我也想换了
<gjp> nihui: 我的Ubuntu只能工作在安全显示模式
<yunfan> Kandu: 在余杭那个？
<Kandu> cfy: 市區太髒，不習慣
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯
<yunfan> 那太麻烦了 交通不方便 除非你开直升飞机去接别人 俄
<woju> 我也在农村，周围是田
<cfy> Kandu: ......
<cfy> yunfan: 在杭州？
<yunfan> cfy: 曾经
<cfy> yunfan: 那，我懂的。
<yunfan> cfy: 还有将来
<woju> 农村比城市还脏，因为没有垃圾处理
<woju> 到处是垃圾
<yunfan> 是的 卫生间不行
<woju> 没有清洁工
<woju> 哈哈
<yunfan> 而且很有可能有工厂
<woju> 是的，还影响到地下水，现在农村普遍喝井水
<MaskRay>  happyaron: 原来已经有了，https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606951，但快一年了，一点反应也没…………
<howads> woju: 恩，这个irssi还不错，
<happyaron> MaskRay: 催开发者去
<woju> howads: 我还不大会用，我英文不行
<Kandu> yunfan: 啥，公交車就行了
<Kandu> yunfan: 中間換一次公交就到武林門
<yunfan> Kandu: 那人家也要先到市区 再做车去 干吗为了你一个人劳动所有人呢
<Kandu> yunfan: 就是，所以我就不去了
<yunfan> Kandu: 呵呵
<howads> woju: 我刚查了下，有个叫xchat-text的版本
<woju> howads: 哦，我以前好象也用过
<woju> 好多年前
<woju> howads: 不记得了
<NoIE> http://cnbeta.com/articles/130677.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: QQ for Linux 低调发布更新_Tencent 腾讯 QQ_cnBeta.COM
<woju> 不知道怎么升级
<woju> 是不是覆盖安装
<v_v> 很给力嘛
<gjp> 我已经用上了
<v_v> 开始webqq就很明显把linuxqq给废了
<v_v> 居然又更新起来
<gjp> 还行
<v_v> gjp功能又增强？
<gjp> 没太多
<v_v> 语音？
<woju> 我这里的网非常破旧，希望能出来一个命令行的qq
<gjp> 而且这次只有二进制版的更新
<gjp> 对metacity的支持变更
<v_v> 这更新简直是偷偷摸摸了，连个说明都没有
<edison0354> gjp: 具体？
<MaskRay>  happyaron: 它是 2.28.x 的，我应该再 file 一个还是在下面回复？
<zzmfish> linuxqq有什么改进都没说
<woju> 我20号下载的文件和现在下载的文件名字是一样的
<ofan> 估计哪个腾讯的人最近开始玩linux了 才想起有linuxqq
<nihui> 只是重新编译了一下吧
<ofan> 也许就更新了下网页
<edison0354> ofan: 这个可能性很大
<woju> 旧机器用命令行还是有优势
<edison0354> ofan: 不过我更新了以后完全打不开QQ了……
<qsdiy> 你用irc了还用QQ啊
<ofan> woju: 没啥区别吧,gui占不多少资源
<woju> 我机器旧了6年前的机器
<woju> 用mocp听歌
<ofan> mocp貌似不支持m4a格式的
<woju> 不清楚哦
<woju> 就听听mp3，在windows下的歌。
<ofan> 害我都用mplayer播..
<woju> mplayer有播放列表没有？
<ofan> 有
<edison0354> qsdiy: 好久没开了，就是想看一下到底更新啥了……
<woju> 打什么命令？
<ofan> 不知道
<woju> 千千静听是目前windows下耗资源最小的在线放歌的播放器我感觉
<woju> 比酷我和qq音乐盒都小
<alvin_rxg> *我感觉*
<woju> 还有更小的吗？
<alvin_rxg> mplayer
<woju> ubuntu有什么在线听歌的播放器？
<ofan> 基于http的?
<cfy> mplayer
<ofan> 移动的那个..
<lei> ubuntu下有可以直接粘贴图片到聊天窗口的IM吗
<ofan> 在线播
<woju> mplayer能在线搜索下载歌曲吗？
<lei> pidgin有个插入图片,但是是灰色的
<woju> ofan: 是的，网页下载
<ofan> woju: 那资源占用不会小
<woju> ofan: 不大的，看资源管理器就知道
<ofan> woju: 内存?
<woju> qq音乐也是网页下载的吧
<woju> ofan: 是的
<ofan> woju: 你要算上虚拟内存占用
<woju> ofan: 酷我为了提高点击率，不下载保存歌曲了
<woju> 而且上传的厉害，还老说360阻止它
<woju> 我电脑用酷我会卡，用千千静听就不卡
<woju> 只有512内存
<ofan> 不太喜欢这种在线播的
<edison0354> ofan: 同不喜欢
<woju> 那mp3哪里来？批量下载？
<ofan> edison0354: lol
<cfy> gmbox不错。
 * edison0354 itunes里面已经接近40GB的音乐了，大部分都是AAC
<cfy> google音乐，支持在线。
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<happyaron> 360就是个渣
<ofan> woju: 一般都是试听,然后下整张专辑
<cfy> 360?
<cfy> happyaron: 阿榕咋了。。。
<ofan> aac还行
<cfy> 我都是mp3
<happyaron> 有人提到360了。
<ofan> edison0354: 40g 很多哦
<ofan> 我才10G多点
<cfy> 哦。。。。
<woju> itunes是不是要花钱买？
<edison0354> ofan: 不是一般的多……
<cfy> 我总共才20G....
<edison0354> ofan: 总计已经15.5天了
<ofan> 我的只是歌
<ofan> 很多都m4a的
<edison0354> ofan: 我也只算歌的
<alvin_rxg> woju: http://douban.fm  60Kps mp3. 我有个脚本可以下载，不过很久没更新了
 * edison0354 itunes plus aac党飘过
<cfy> 如果软件跑得很正常？也不用更新吧。
<cfy> 洗衣服。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 我有更新癖
<yunfan> edison0354: go to arch
<ofan> 看看last.fm还收不收费了
<edison0354> yunfan: 俺还是乖乖的用UB
<yunfan> edison0354: 你不是喜欢更新么
<edison0354> yunfan: 是的……
<Warm_HUG> 太劲爆了，-20度穿单衣去外面跑一圈啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<woju> info和man有哪些区别？
<woju> 模仿桑那？
<Warm_HUG> 其实穿单衣跑身体也不觉得冷，就是太冻脸了
<woju> 摸点大宝
<lei> 用pidgin进不了,用xchat就进来了
<lei> 汗,大家在用什么客端呢
<lei> xchat源里有两个版本把我忽悠住了
<Siton_> irssi
<iIlL10oO> irssi + 插件
<spriteKid> mric
<Siton_> irssi这么好用的东西
<iIlL10oO> 2个插件 nickcolor usercount
<Siton_> test
<^k^> Siton_, ....  12:20 
<ofan> weechat不错
<iIlL10oO> weechat 有时乱码
<ofan> 没
<ofan> 我用irssi倒是有时乱码
<Siton_> 额，我用irssi没有乱码哦
<CyrusYzGTt> Siton_§ please use utf-32
<Siton_> iIlL10oO ......哥，你的名字真难打......
<iIlL10oO> Siton_: 你要学会用补全
<debianer> 请问，python-shell里，调用一个.py程序后，如何直接使用这个.py程序？
<Siton_> 求share那个nickcolor插件～～嘿嘿
<ofan> import?
<iIlL10oO> Siton_: 去 irssi 官方网站
<ofan> Siton_: weechat都直接搞好了
<if_else> 各位兄台，可否查看一个文件被那些链接文件所指向，谢谢
<debianer> 比如，python标准库里的模块调用进来后，如何直接执行标准库里的.py程序？
<ofan> irssi还要自己去找插件
<debianer> 比如，python标准库里的模块调用进来后，如何直接执行标准库里的.py程序？
<gjp> cfy: 我先跑了
<Siton_> 哦～
<woju> http://cnbeta.com/articles/130691.htm 右边的广告真搞笑阿
<ofan> if_else: find 搜
<lei> lei
<Drazet> 哈楼哈
<Drazet> 洒家来了
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，只能这样吗？好像有些麻烦？谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> Drazet§ 歡迎太監老大
<ofan> if_else: 想不出更好的方法
<cfy> gjp 呵呵
<edison0354> cfy: 洗完衣服了？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。洗好了。
<edison0354> cfy: 好快……
<cfy> edison0354: 呵呵。随便洗下。。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 弄下洗衣粉，然后再泡泡就ok....
<edison0354> cfy: 别发酵了……
<cfy> edison0354: ......
<nihui> 谁用过  midori 网页浏览器
<cfy> Kandu: 额。估计我也去不了。。。聚会时间定得太早了。。。
<nihui> xfce 的网页浏览器
<edison0354> nihui: 好像也是webkit的
<nihui> 和 firefox 比
<CyrusYzGTt> nihui§ 我用yum安裝過，很輕量的，
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<nihui> 资源占用如何
<woju> 还是elinks快，浏览英文网站挺好的
<cfy> Kandu: 刚才比较了下。。。还是ipod播放电影效果好，相比我的notebook
<edison0354> cfy: 屏幕大小
<CyrusYzGTt> lynx 也很好，默認是沒有援存的
<cfy> Kandu: 现在linux性能咋样？
<ofan> ipod touch?
<nihui> 必须要支持 javasript 的
<cfy> Kandu: 我很多基本游戏都跑不起来。我是去年暑假的6000元的tp
<Kandu> cfy: 這就不清楚了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。我有点怀疑是不是驱动的问题。
<Siton> 一直Chrome......不管W还是L......
<cfy> edison0354: 我在想是不是我的驱动没弄好
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。是
<edison0354> cfy: 电脑驱动？
<Kandu> cfy: 你的台機還是筆電？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。 是阿。我基本很多游戏都不行
<edison0354> Siton: MAC也是chromium的飘过
<cfy> Kandu: 笔记本
<edison0354> cfy: 显卡？
<ofan> cfy: 4代?
<CyrusYzGTt> opera 11
<Kandu> cfy: 筆電你用 gentoo ?
<CyrusYzGTt> firefox 3.6.13
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。是阿
<CyrusYzGTt> chrome-stable 8
<MaskRay> Kandu: 台式编译二进制包给笔记本用
<edison0354> MaskRay: 囧
<ofan> eggache
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，你們都這樣用的啊
<cfy> ofan: edison0354 Kandu MaskRay http://pastebin.ca/2029510
<cfy>  
<CyrusYzGTt> w3m
<cfy> 基本游戏都跑不起来。
<cfy> xlock的有些都卡，我晕了。。。
<cfy> 视频播放倒是不卡
<nihui> midori 确实比 firefox 快多了....
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以跑warzone wesnoth linux原生版
<Kandu> cfy: 我要是買筆電，對性能就不要求了
<cfy> wesnoth我可以跑
<wzlxx> nihui: midori???
<cfy> 其他的。就不行了。
<cfy> Kandu: 不过，我这台性能有这么差么？
<cfy> Kandu: 游戏。
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ midori是超輕量的瀏覽器
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 圖形的
<edison0354> cfy: 你集显？
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 好用不？我用debian里的那个ic什么（其实就是火狐）就挺好的～
<ofan> 不知道全用嵌入式上用的c/c++库写的浏览器会不会很快
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。是阿。
<ofan> cfy: tp本 要1w以上才能玩游戏吧
<lei> ^k^,
<nihui> 其实网页上图片多就会慢的
<lei> ^k^, help
<nihui> flash 多也会特别慢
<cfy> ofan: 哦。这样子。原来如此，如果是驱动问题，那我就要纠结了。既然是这个问题。我就放心了XD
<ofan> cfy: 汗....
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 好用，不過不太適用予國內
 * wzlxx 关闭flash和js会快的不只是～
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 乱码是吧？
<cfy> wzlxx: 关闭flash就好了。js还是要开的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 是比較ie的代碼和垃圾代碼干擾
<wzlxx> 还有一个seamonky不也挺好的～
<wzlxx> cfy: 上关键网站的时候再看，这样也省了很多的广告
<cfy> Kandu: 我上的广告貌似都少。。。
 * wzlxx midori多大？
<iamfbi> hello
<ofan> 很多网站登录都要js的
<^k^> iamfbi, 好  12:42 
 * wzlxx 那个seamonkey貌似里面带了很多的服务，比如邮件什么滴～‘
<Kandu> cfy: 對筆電，就別要求性能啦
<Kandu> cfy: 又沒用
<wzlxx> ofan: 要了再开
<Kandu> cfy: 家里台機開個 ssh ，計算編譯都台機上做  :)
<cedar010> 请问gnome shell现在可以用中文了吗？谢谢
<ofan> wzlxx: 你咋知道要不要
<cedar010> 用中文搜索
<wzlxx> ofan: 汗，上不去了再开啊～谁用midori了？
<cfy> Kandu: 我没台式。。。。
<woju> midori也不比chromium快多少
<Kandu> cfy: 哇，沒台機你敢用筆電
<Kandu> cfy: 好大膽
<wzlxx> woju: chromium都是浮云，我这网速下载都是个问题，那么大
<Kandu> cfy: s/用筆電/用筆電裝 gentoo
<woju> 笔电的说法，是台湾的说法吧
<Kandu> woju: 省略的說法，一樣的
<woju> Kandu: 大陆说笔记本，多一个字
<ofan> woju: 本本
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。。。不知者无畏。。。。
<nihui> 占资源少
<Kandu> woju: “筆記本”不好，搞不清是紙還是硅 “筆電”的話就很明確了
<Kandu> cfy: 你的筆電散熱真好
<cfy> 本本
<Kandu> cfy: 羨慕
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。是的。。。不过冬天郁闷。。。收好冷。呵呵
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么看出散热好的？
<ofan> 哥的笔电散热好差.. 捶胸..
<Kandu> cfy: 用 gentoo 啊
<Kandu> cfy: 都是散熱好的才能用
<Kandu> cfy: 像我的電腦，用 win32 都兩年燒三塊主板的，哪裡敢用 gentoo
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。这样子。。。。不过即使散热不好，我也用，选择的余地大
<cfy> Kandu: 这个。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 冬天好阿。暖手XD
<Kandu> cfy: 夏天我看了溫度，都是 110～120
<Kandu> cfy: 烤鴨子都行了
<cfy> Kandu: 额。。。。聚会去不了了。。。我不如去你那玩吧。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 好啊
<ofan> cfy: 不敢.. 怕把手烫熟了
<cfy> Kandu: 好像，我原来的一台 hp的。。。
<cfy> ofan: ...
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我就是 hp 的
<cfy> ofan: 那拿开嘛。
<Kandu> cfy: 現在見到 hp 就慌
<Siton> 哥冬天很幸福啊......抱着本本本边取暖边上网
<cfy> Kandu: hp的以后不敢买了。。。发热。。。。，我看看路线，如果方便的话，我来玩XD
<cfy> Siton: ...
<cfy> 要么夏天痛苦，要么冬天痛苦。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 好的，我帶你到我家周圍的山上轉轉
<cfy> 不过南方，还是不要热的好。
<Siton> 对的，夏天那就是烤肉了，囧
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。你上次说公交可以的？
<wzlxx> 谁用的midori?????
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: okay.等我放了详细看看。晚上睡你家行么？
<Kandu> cfy: 睡我二伯家吧
<wzlxx> 看着挺像firefox的啊～
<Kandu> cfy: 房間還在晾
<cfy> Kandu: 二伯？
<cfy> Kandu: 不懂。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 三樓剛弄好，還不能住人。二樓沒空的了
<cfy> Kandu: 我还是早来，不过夜了。感觉也麻烦。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<cfy> 不知道做公交要多久。
<cfy> 不知道坐公交要多久。
<Kandu> 杭州到這兒要2小時，你算算
<Kandu> cfy: 打算什麼時候來。大概時間
<cfy> 杭州？
<cfy> 不是余杭么？
<Kandu> cfy: 杭州到我家要 2 小時
<cfy> Kandu: 我17号才在嘉兴。
<Kandu> cfy: 住我二伯家很方便的
<Kandu> cfy: 那裡一個人都沒有
<cfy> Kandu: 那，距离有点远。。。。有点绕阿。不是直线距离阿。
<cfy> Kandu: 一个人都没有？！
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，他們都在上海，難得回來的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。我一个人怕的。。。你到时也住过来吧。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 好的
<CyrusYzGTt> 一個人都沒有=二伯家=基叔
<cfy> Kandu: okay.等我回家了我详细看下路线图XD.
<FrankLv> 我把BT4 livecd的文件解压到C盘，测试了两台笔记本，一台能启动，一台grub上按回车后卡在Linux-bzImage...位置了
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<FrankLv> 具体配置和输出 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82255
<cfy> Kandu: 额。google地图没有公交的路线提供。。。
<Kandu> cfy: google 地圖上的所謂餘杭區指的是餘杭取政府，真正的餘杭區在杭州最西南邊
<Kandu> cfy: 沒事兒，你到了杭州就行
<NoIE> 我想使用VPN，但是免费的VPN禁止使用P2P下载。请问，怎样在AutoProxy下设置VPN？
<cfy> Kandu: okay.
 * cfy 学校自修去
<isgoungoo> 谁再杭州？
<FrankLv> me
<if_else> 来杭州干吗？有活动？
<wzssyqa> vc有兼容 gcc的命令行前端吗？
<NoIE> 我想使用VPN，但是免费的VPN禁止使用P2P下载。请问，怎样在AutoProxy下设置VPN？
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 王力宏 - 心中的日月 - 一首简单的歌 - (1:06/4:09)
<MengXingHun> NoIE, P2P 还需要 VPN?
<MengXingHun> 什么逻辑呢？
<MengXingHun> -__
 * CyrusYzGTt is watch net xiaoshuo
<NoIE> MengXingHun: 我想使用P2P的时候只解释涌现有的网络，访问页面时使用VPN。
<MengXingHun> {我想使用P2P的时候只解释涌现有的网络}  中的 【解释涌现有】 是什么意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> 還不如，用ssh或代理軟件代理好了
<ofan> NoIE: 不太可能哦
<ofan> NoIE: 除非你p2p只跟某个区域的联
<NoIE> 我想使用P2P的时候直接使用现有的网络
<MengXingHun> NoIE,   既然是 p2p了，就不需要 VPN 了...VPN 反而拉慢速度....
<ofan> 可以用rote
<ofan> route
<MengXingHun> p2p 是点对点的，怎么可能连普通的网民的 IP 都封锁呢
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> 想想...
<NoIE> MengXingHun: 我怕不小心，P2P软件自己使用VPN，给VPN造成负担。
<MengXingHun> NoIE, VPN 是全局的
<MengXingHun> 你用代理好了
<ofan> MengXingHun: 可以route
<NoIE> MengXingHun: 我不相信了啦，Linux一定是无所不能的。
<MengXingHun> 直接弄一个在线代理不就好了..
<NoIE> MengXingHun: 代理太操心，经常被封。。。
<MengXingHun> NoIE,  你那代理水
<NoIE> MengXingHun: 您有合适的推荐吗？
<MengXingHun> 自己架设一个，顺便写写博客什么的
<MengXingHun> NoIE,  我没有。
<MengXingHun> ofan,  有。/
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 蔡琴 - 爱像一首歌 - 再别康桥 - (0:05/4:59)
<NoIE> MengXingHun: 能不能在Linux下虚拟一个网卡？专门给VPN使用？
<MengXingHun> NoIE, 没弄过这个...
<MengXingHun> 你要从 那底层开始 弄起，那很麻烦的，起码我搞不定...
<MengXingHun> 最好弄HTTP 代理好了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ssh也很好
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt, 恩。
<MengXingHun> 我现在在 镜像 ArchLinux 源， 一个晚上了，还没弄完
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> 真慢
<CyrusYzGTt> 用yum-fastestmirror yum-pr..(deltarpm..忘了)
<wecing> 谁知道linux下面有什么屏幕测量软件吗？
<MengXingHun> wecing, 有
<MengXingHun> kde 有
<MengXingHun> 去 KDE 桌面环境 找找软件包。
<wecing> MengXingHun: GNOME党泪流满面……
<MengXingHun> 名字忘记了。
<wecing> MengXingHun: 我找找……
<MengXingHun> wecing, gnome党一样可以用呀～
<MengXingHun> 我使用的GNome +KDM 呢
<MengXingHun> -_-
<wecing> MengXingHun: 是啊，可是这样就要装一堆KDE的库了……
<MengXingHun> Linux麻～～就是自由～
<MengXingHun> wecing, 不用吧...
<MengXingHun> Linux 可以牛头对马嘴..`~~
<MengXingHun> 哈哈～～
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 纵贯线 - 北上列车 - 纵贯线兄弟姐妹 - (2:16/4:18)
<wecing> MengXingHun: 至少装amarok需要一堆KDE的包……
<MengXingHun> 那些都是 head 文件吧....又不大的
 * CyrusYzGTt is look net smail talk
<wecing> MengXingHun: 好吧……
<MengXingHun> 我基本是 KDE+Gnome+KDM+gdm
<MengXingHun> kde和gnome都装上～
<wecing> MengXingHun: 呃……
<CyrusYzGTt> GDM+XFCE4(libs)+GNOME+KDE(libs)+e17+lxdm
<touparx> MengXingHun: 很强大
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 罗大佑 - 爱人同志 - 恋曲1990 - (0:11/5:18)
<touparx> MengXingHun: 你用的什么发行版，ubuntu？
<wecing> 老子当年还KDE+GNOME+OpenBox+FVWM+Awesome呢……
<MengXingHun> touparx,  我电脑上有三个发行版
<MengXingHun> -_-
<CyrusYzGTt> is 看 MengXingHun 聽 to love ren 同志
<MengXingHun> 怀旧～
<touparx> 还是我这儿简洁,gtk+fluxbox+startx
<MengXingHun> touparx, 我懒得去配置咯，给我什么桌面就是什么...懒得动
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> ArchLInux 至今还没装 X
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> 发行版一安装，马上把  dev 全部装上去....update下，火狐找几个插件，就开始咯～
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 罗大佑 - 告别的年代 - 野百合也有春天 - (0:08/4:39)
 * CyrusYzGTt is watch MengXingHun listening to luo big bless, goodbye of ages ,
<woju> 居然能看到MengXingHun听的什么歌曲
<woju> * MengXingHun is listening to: 罗大佑 - 告别的年代 - 野百合也有春天 -  (0:08/4:39)
<woju> 13:39  * CyrusYzGTt is watch MengXingHun listening to luo big bless, goodbye of  ages ,
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt, 你在练习英文？:D
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，可能用的是pidgin吧
<MengXingHun> woju, :)
<touparx> woju: irssi从script，应该是
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt,  不是呀..
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ 嗯，yes dee
<MengXingHun> 我用IRC，这个Now Playing 必装
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 罗大佑 - 滚石十年朋友 CD6 - 你的样子 - (0:10/3:28)
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ 還不如用xchat好了
 * CyrusYzGTt is look net smail talk
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt, 恩，就是Xchat , bot 跑在 irssi 上～
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ 是大小眼的分魂嗎？
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt,  :P  我自己有架设一个 IRC 服务器，一个jabber服务器
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ 強，我都是在自己的筆電上的，
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 恩雅 - 永恒 - 圣诞特别版 - We Wish You A Merry Christmas - (0:07/3:41)
<wecing> 这儿有谁研究GTK编程么……
<MengXingHun> 笔记本？
<MengXingHun> wecing, 会 hello,world
<MengXingHun> :)
<wecing> ……崩溃。
<woju> 好多台湾的外来词
<woju> 跨年，笔电，宅男
<wecing> CyrusYzGTt是台湾网友？
<MengXingHun> 台湾的词汇看不习惯 ..:D
<wecing> 台湾是个好地方……
<CyrusYzGTt> wecing§ 不是，我參與過fedora的翻譯，所以比較清楚
<wecing> CyrusYzGTt: 了解～
<CyrusYzGTt> wecing§ 而且廣東離香港近，本地的語言習慣相近
<NoIE> 我有一个设想：在我的电脑里安装一台虚拟机，用这台虚拟机链接 VPN，然后将这台虚拟机当作代理服务器，您觉得这样可行吗？
<Kandu> NoIE: 可以的
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 可以，不過，我還是覺得用freessh比freevpn好
<NoIE> Kandu: 您觉得，BT 软件会不会跑到虚拟机里寻找路由？
<MengXingHun> NoIE,  要网卡支持。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 而且你這樣幹，複雜了幾倍
<NoIE> MengXingHun: VirtualBox 支持虚拟网卡吧？
<MengXingHun> NoIE, 虚拟机拨号，穿透物理机...
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 我怕 BT 软件占用 VPN 的资源，我用的是免费 VPN ，我不想招人烦。。。
<NoIE> MengXingHun: 没听懂。。。
<MengXingHun> NoIE,  你不用一直开着VPN 的呀
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 也有免費ssh帳號的。。。。
<MengXingHun> 你上完 facebook 就关掉VPN 呀，这样速度也快的
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 加上ff的autoproxy這個插件就方便多了
<NoIE> MengXingHun: 好的。
<MengXingHun> 还是掏钱去买个得了，有这时间闹腾，买一个也就几刀咯
<NoIE> I'm poor
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 也有免費ssh帳號的。。。。
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 好用吗？为什么大家都用 VPN ？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 好用，起碼不是全局，以防信息泄漏，
<reiv> 有没好的vpn介绍？
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 沒有
 * reiv ...
<happyaron> openfetion 2.1.0 released.
<woju> 大家逛微博多不多？
<woju> 要是微博有个方便点的客户端就好了
<woju> web实在太慢
<ofan> twitter.
<woju> 在ubuntu下怎么访问twitter?
<ofan> vpn
<MengXingHun> woju,  sina 也有 jabber 机器人的。
<woju> 不大懂这些
<woju> 没用过
<ofan> 想换个vps
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯，那就換吧，把你的給我用幾天
<debianer> MengXingHun: 想作个google api的机器人，自动备份这个聊天室里的记录
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我这个还有三天到期
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 那給我看youtube吧
<MengXingHun> debianer, 这个很好办呀
<MengXingHun> debianer, 额，你是说在GAE 上？
<debianer> MengXingHun: 对
<MengXingHun> debianer, 没玩过 GAE ～
<debianer> MengXingHun: 用python做
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ GAE貌似有限制的，
<debianer> MengXingHun: sae你玩过吗？
<MengXingHun> debianer, 我们这个聊天室有人备份的拉
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 你有什么限制？
<MengXingHun> 不用你拉
<MengXingHun> debianer, 对PHP没兴趣
<debianer> MengXingHun: 我知道，我想作个gtalk群的备份，可以不？
<MengXingHun> debianer, gtalk 群，谷歌自动帮你备份
<MengXingHun> -_-
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 一天，一個月的流量，CPU的負載等貌似很技術的東西
<debianer> MengXingHun: gae可以用python，所以很喜欢
<MengXingHun> debianer, 恩，我也是，只不过现在没空去去试呢
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 备份聊天记录文本的，应该CPU和负载不大的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ gae 也可以用java ruby
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt, 现在支持 rubt了？
<MengXingHun> ruby
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 不是只可以用java和python阿，什么时候可以用ruby了的？
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 額，一時說錯了，沒有ruby,請原諒
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 就是阿，java都是最近可以的
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 因爲我在看ruby做的小eebot
<CyrusYzGTt> 所以說錯了
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 不要紧的，只要不说gae支持vb了，就没人笑你
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 我猜，如果微軟授權和給錢google .應該會支持vb吧，，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<debianer> 微软也做个mae就好了
<debianer> MengXingHun: 今晚很想看点片子了
<ofan> compiling ...
<MengXingHun> debianer, -_-
<debianer> MengXingHun: 搞点来
<debianer> ：）
<MengXingHun> debianer, 晚上发给你，
<MengXingHun> :)
<MengXingHun> 我现在在 镜像 站点
<MengXingHun> 镜像 ArchLInux 的源
<debianer> MengXingHun: 好的
<debianer> MengXingHun: 那个源可是很大阿，你在自己电脑上镜像吗
<MengXingHun> debianer, 恩，今晚估计做完，然后镜像 debian 和 fedora 的
<MengXingHun> ：）
<MengXingHun> 不知道月底能镜像完成不
<debianer> MengXingHun: 你干嘛镜像这么多
<debianer> MengXingHun: 我可以用用吗
<MengXingHun> debianer, 我是小水管呀:D  我自己用呀～～
<MengXingHun> 我才 4MB 的水管...
<MengXingHun> 你到  网易 搜狐下载很快的
<debianer> MengXingHun: 我的也只1M，不怎么占水管的
<FrankLv> 无线网卡怎么启动的？ ifconfig 看不到，iwconfig可以查到对应型号网卡
<MengXingHun> debianer, 你一兆的带宽？
<MengXingHun> @  @
<MengXingHun> 那随便在哪里都可以 跑满速度的啦
<debianer> MengXingHun: 就是阿
<FrankLv> ifconfig wlan0 on ///输出：   on: Unknown host
 * FrankLv faint，无线开关那里关了
<wzlxx> [一星]到#ubuntu-cn的irc频道去和bot聊几句
 * wzlxx 呵呵～
<iIlL10oO> 我就是bot
<sikao_lfs1> 大家能推荐一个linux下汇编入门教材吗？最好跟课本一样。带作业考核和答案的。。。
<wzlxx> iIlL10oO: hi bot...
<iIlL10oO> wzlxx: 任务完成.
<wzlxx> iIlL10oO: 呵呵，UBUNTU论坛弄的挺有意思的～
<iIlL10oO> wzlxx: 对
<wzlxx> 呵呵～
 * wzlxx quit
<tenzu> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=311553
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请问如何以root权限登录系统？
<sikao_lfs1> 。。。
 * sikao_lfs1   .........
<wzlxx> 怎么用emac看代码？？
<alvin_rxg> who's jfy?
<alvin_rxg> »再说删除一个mysql这么复杂吗？«  xD
<alvin_rxg> »不用root权限，我连建立文件夹，删除都不可以，怎么使用？«
<alvin_rxg> tenzu: is that guy real jfy, who sometime here?
<alvin_rxg> or cfy?
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 重名是很多的。。
<alvin_rxg> hmm. looooooooooooooool
<alvin_rxg> lainme: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2170048#p2170048  也有人怀疑
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请问如何以root权限登录系统？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 肯定是马甲来玩的
<alvin_rxg> 都下午了，怎么没下文了？
<alvin_rxg> »你只要求删除仨目录？«
<redmorning> 写了个从网页获取气温的脚本；发现自己下BT时这个脚本不能获取气温（估计是带宽被BT占了），怎么解决这个问题？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: emacs上了cscope会慢很多？
<wzssyqa> redmorning: 限制bt的上传速度
<alvin_rxg> redmorning: 不是吧，哪个bt程序会这么夸张？
<wzssyqa> redmorning: 给别的留口气
<redmorning> 小水管...
<alvin_rxg> mp3.sogou.com 认出我的 perl 脚本了……
<ofan> 改下user-agent
<alvin_rxg> lainme: »彻底« 得斟酌下。 `dpkg -L <PKG>` 下的文件是都删除的，但是运行时生成的文件是不会删除的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: dose it work?
<alvin_rxg> ofan: my $ua = LWP::UserAgent -> new( agent => 'Mozilla/5.0' );  ## => change to what?
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 谢提醒
<debianer> MengXingHun: 这么久了还没反应
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 一般就可以
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 一般是什么……提示个 thunder 的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 啥thunder
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 浏览器的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 迅雷
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 抄下自己浏览器的？被判定为迅雷的了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 最好是fetch整个页面,然后过滤
<alvin_rxg> lainme: nö, 我想找个 迅雷的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 怎么过滤？请求的页面不给了，只给个提示验证码的页面
<MengXingHun> 估计你的P2P被ISP 封了
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: isp 没这胆量
<ofan> 有验证码就没辙了
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg,  ISP 为什么没胆 封你的 BT 端口？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 改 ua 失败……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 有的会判断是否开启js
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: germany
<debianer> MengXingHun: 你是说我的P2P被封掉了？
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: *german
<debianer> MengXingHun: 我也不能下载哦，一直没有速度
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 和js无关，是我之前因为测试， post/get 了太多了
<MengXingHun> debianer, 恩，端口被封了，因为我昨天下载了，
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 或者直接吧你拉黑了
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: bt 端口能改 80 端口么？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: firefox 没问题的……
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg, 德国封 P2P比 国内 貌似还厉害。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 看怎么判断bot的了,有的会根据是否开js判断
<debianer> MengXingHun: 我平时用amule下载东西也没啥问题呀
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: -.-  德国是 k 盗版……
<MengXingHun> debianer, 那是你人品》？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: hmm
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg,  哪个国家封 p2p不是版权纠纷？
<ofan> 别拿这些网站的sa当笨蛋哦.. 他们都有很多防bot策略..
<MengXingHun> debianer, 反正我昨天下载很正常。你自己换 端口看看。
<debianer> MengXingHun: 什么版权纠纷，电脑城那么多盗版碟不去封，偏偏封P2P
<MengXingHun> debianer, 我是 借口，明白么？
<MengXingHun> ！！！！！！1
<debianer> MengXingHun: Transmission如何修改端口
<debianer> MengXingHun: 明白
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: 版权问题，直接罚款了……几万￥……
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg, 放心国内还没有那么严重。
<debianer> MengXingHun: 测试端口的确关闭了
<debianer> MengXingHun: 可能是我firestarter防火墙的问题
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: 放心，国内没版权保护，人就赚不了钱了不去创新，就像10美分一样了
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg,  估计是你...
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: 我什么
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg, 再说，你说这个有个屁用，向上面说才有用，就在这里发牢骚，顶什么用....
<MengXingHun> 话头而已。
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: 没发牢骚…… -.-
<MengXingHun> 。。。、
<MengXingHun> 还有不要随便说别人 几 美分 ....（不知道 美分阵营包不包括你...）....  一个人把自己都看不起，认为自己是“屁民”，我想，估计还真就是屁民了。
<alvin_rxg> 工 亻言 亻咅
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: 兄台误会了。此 10美分， 非彼美分。
<MengXingHun> 但愿...
<alvin_rxg> *咅卩
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: 10美分，人都知道是 10 cent, 就是 Ten Cent, 就是 TenCent 就是 www.tencent.com
<MengXingHun> 。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> XD
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg,  恩，你有创新....
<MengXingHun> -_-
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: 很多人都知道的呀
<Kandu> sikao_lfs1: asm.sf.net
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg,  我不关注腾讯...
<reiv> 10分钱...
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: 我也不关注，只是看到这名号，就想到它或许就是10美分
<sikao_lfs1> 谢谢Kandu: 我马上去看看。
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg,  其实那些用户有骨气点，不用的话，也不会这样...
<MengXingHun> --_--
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: 没法不用，当前 icq 没有考虑好国际化，就败退了， qq 因为它的“中文”抢占了国内市场
<ofan> 当年用qq之前用的网易泡泡
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg,  哪怕是 三天集体不上线也好呀....
<MengXingHun> ofan,  我最开始用 ET
<alvin_rxg> MengXingHun: 首先，得有个 alternative, 同时人得很多……
<ofan> 当年qq是靠易用性 简洁取胜
<alvin_rxg> 易用是的，简洁的话，当年都很简洁……
<MengXingHun> alvin_rxg, 随他们去，树欲静风不止...
<ofan> 现在看是都简洁
<ofan> 当时国内有不少im
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<MengXingHun> ofan,  额..我记得我第一次弄QQ ，注册帐号弄了一个晚上都没有搞定呢
<MengXingHun> 还是别人送一个给我
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> 当时好像没见过多少东西...
<ofan> MengXingHun: 曾经qq号很难申请到
<MengXingHun> 一个 IE 浏览器 都 可以玩几个小时....
<alvin_rxg> 曾经只用了个 int 长度
<MengXingHun> ofan,  服务器 拥挤？
<tenzu> alvin_rxg: 刚才看电影去了,没看到你说话
<alvin_rxg> tenzu: 没事
<mengfei> 话说新更新的qq for linux还行吧，
<tenzu> alvin_rxg: 那人应该不是jyf
<alvin_rxg> tenzu: 嗯，可以肯定
<woju> 新更新的qq for linux没有deb包？
<MengXingHun> mengfei, 差不多的
<mengfei> 有啊
<MengXingHun> woju,  有
<MengXingHun> DEB RPM
<tenzu> alvin_rxg: 今天周末,没几个人围观
<Warm_HUG> 太冷了，俩核都调全速了
<mengfei> 我64位的用的tar包也能运行
<alvin_rxg> tenzu: 哦
<woju> MengXingHun: 我下载的deb包和20号下载的一样的
<MengXingHun> woju, 不是吧？
<iamfbi> qq for linux有更新了吗
<sikao_lfs1> 恩
<MengXingHun> 现在是 beta
<woju> 文件名字一模一样
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 有啥事可以围观
<woju> MengXingHun: 文件名字一模一样
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 新手区有一帖,问root权限的
<MengXingHun> 仔细看看版本号，因为功能貌似没什么改进。
<MengXingHun> 有人刻过 archlinux 的 DVD 吗/
<MengXingHun> ?
<iamfbi> 会不会跟360有冲突啊
<Aoy_c> MengXingHun: me
<ofan> arch镜像才几百m 刻dvd浪费了吧
<mengfei> MengXingHun: 没刻过，core cd 就够了
<MengXingHun> 局域网要，不联网的
<MengXingHun> 我现在在 镜像 源
<mengfei> 我到是想建一个镜像服务器来着
<iamfbi> 怀疑QQ只有一个LINUX的程序员，那么久才出更新一次
<MengXingHun> mengfei,  自己使用还是？
<mengfei> 自己使用
<T_T> qq for linux 在２２号更新了
<MengXingHun> mengfei, 刻碟子 最好，但是我没有刻录机，去淘宝买，还没有卖 ...
<mengfei> 怎么会没有卖，100－200就能买一个不错的刻录机
<MengXingHun> mengfei,  不是呀，是买 碟子 archlinux
<MengXingHun> ^^^
<MengXingHun> :P
<iamfbi> 从上个版本到现在有两年了吧
<mengfei> 哦
<mengfei> 呵呵
<mengfei> 卖的多的是ubuntu光盘，
<MengXingHun> 想找人帮我 刻录下，刻录一张 livecd  一张 DVD ，一张数据盘（源）
<MengXingHun> :)
<MengXingHun> ubuntu 我也买了
<mengfei> 我都是自己刻的
<MengXingHun> 你能帮我刻录下吗? 淘宝交易？
<pangyu> chrome没有设置字体的地方啊
<mengfei> 刻一张安装盘到是可以，刻软件盘就不好搞了
<MengXingHun> 数据盘（源）我可以保存在硬盘上，刻 livecd 就好了，再加点必要的（比如python django 这些）
<woju> 刚才进到一个同性恋，双性恋的irc频道
<sikao_lfs1> 刚好论坛有用u盘做启动盘的，这个也许适合你。就是那个grub4dos
<woju> 吓的我赶紧退了出来
<sikao_lfs1> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=310756
<MengXingHun> sikao_lfs1, 没有U盘..
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 简单打造超级U盘-可以安装Freebsd，OpenBSD，Linux，XP-申精
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<sikao_lfs1> 这样完全可以降低学linux的成本。
<sikao_lfs1> 我当初为了安装ubuntu，专门买了个刻录光驱。结果那个8.10版本的光盘后来我扔了
<MengXingHun> sikao_lfs1,  真的呀？
<if_else> 各位兄台，fcitx 的五笔是 86版的吗？谢谢
<alvin_rxg> pangyu: 扳手 -> Prefences -> Under the Hood -> Web Content -> change font and ...
<mengfei> 以前的版本fcitx是86版的，新的没用过
<pangyu> alvin_rxg: 谢谢，哈哈，没看到还能往下拖拉
<alvin_rxg> pangyu: -.-
<alvin_rxg> »为什么我总能在这里找到自信？«  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2170148#p2170148
<woju> pangyu: 我也差点没看到
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请问如何以root权限登录系统？
<if_else> mengfei: 谢谢了，又知道 fcitx 4,是 86版的还是新版的，谢谢
<mengfei> fcitx4还没用过，我现在用的ibus-table-wubi
<alvin_rxg> if_else: 不能装码表么？想要哪个就装哪个码表
<woju> fcitx我觉得比ibus要好用
<iamfbi> sikao_lfs1:呵呵，810版我也刻过，不过一直没用过，从来都是硬盘安装
<woju> 我电脑没有光驱
<Kandu> sikao_lfs1: 如果用到 rmi ，這裡也很值得參考
<Kandu> sikao_lfs1: http://www.ctyme.com/rbrown.htm
<if_else> alvin_rxg: 这样的啊，谢谢了
<alvin_rxg> ckwan 过火了……
<woju> 这个频道最多只能到80人/
<woju> ?
<iIlL10oO> woju: 最多8万
<sikao_lfs1> 谁说的。我曾经在一个频道里看到1400多人。
<sikao_lfs1> 这80个人全部是在线，或在是挂机状态。
<CyrusYzGTt> 主要是馬甲來的
<iamfbi> 我见过最多也不过100来个人，在这里
<woju> 大家常去哪些频道？
<iamfbi> 发言从一不超过十个
<woju> 速度最快的网页浏览器应该是links吧，就是不支持中文
<CyrusYzGTt> w3m也很快的
<alvin_rxg> iamfbi: /list
<woju> w3m不能用鼠标
<sikao_lfs1> 你进一下gentoo频道，现在700多人，其实人多好。这样你的问题有更多的人看到。会的就会回答，不会的跟着回答学习一下。
<CyrusYzGTt> 能的
<ofan> woju: 不可能是links
<woju> ofan: 那是什么？
<wzlxx> emacs23默认包含了cscope????
<ofan> 自己用webit写个,gl输出
<wzlxx> ofan: ;k
<ofan> webkit
<wzlxx> emacs23默认包含了cscope????
<woju> 象腾讯微博，很多人发出来微博，都没有什么看和回复
<woju> 发出去就象石沉大海
<CyrusYzGTt> 那叫做日誌微博，我也經常這樣
<woju> 腾讯微博没有回复的提示吧
<acacios> 为什么我的parde打不开呢
<acacios> 打开后闪一下就没有了
<acacios> padre
<acacios> 有玩parde的没有啊？
 * sikao_lfs1 ZZZZzzz
<HelloWorld> 我买了新内存了，威刚的。
<Warm_HUG> HelloWorld: 多大?
<HelloWorld> 2G
<Warm_HUG> II III ?
<HelloWorld> 威刚的内存好吗？
<HelloWorld> III
<FoxHelo> :)
<FoxHelo> 今天看新闻说是Linux QQ
<FoxHelo> 更新了
<Warm_HUG> HelloWorld: 好不好无所谓,保三年,坏掉就换,不坏你自己早晚要扔的
<HelloWorld> 用MemTest86测试，检测到368个错误。
<HelloWorld> 我现在拔内存拔了下来，擦干净了重新装回去。
<HelloWorld> 不知道有没有用。
<acacios> google新闻打不开啊/。。。。。
<HelloWorld> FoxHelo: 试了一下，没发现新多少。
<HelloWorld> acacios: 翻墙。
<FoxHelo> HelloWorld: 是嘛，看着才刚发布，而且距离上一版都已经这么久了！
<HelloWorld> FoxHelo: 版本号还是 1.0.2.beta1.
<CyrusYzGTt> 三生萬物，看來騰訊野心很大
<iamfbi> IBUS五笔老是打不出字
<Warm_HUG> HelloWorld: 快去换了吧
<FoxHelo> HelloWorld: 真不知道腾讯搞什么，都一两年下来了，还是没有进展，是不是不想开发啊！
<Warm_HUG> iamfbi: jc of us
<HelloWorld> MemTest86显示我的内存频率是DDR1067，可是我的内存是1333.
<CyrusYzGTt> 可能是內部權利的分佈問題吧
<acacios> HelloWorld, 怎么翻啊？
<iamfbi> 你们的有没这样的问题，只要往回删除的话，就打不出来了，要切换别的输入法再切换回来就行了
<iamfbi> 没用过JC
<HelloWorld> acacios: 自由门+AutoProxy。
<Warm_HUG> HelloWorld: 你的板子没问题吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> ssh+autoproxy
<acacios> HelloWorld,
<acacios> HelloWorld, 好。
<whsailing> 人家腾讯看出linux没有什么秘密可取的，就不弄linux的QQ咯
<Kandu> HelloWorld: 這內存多少錢呢？
<Warm_HUG> iamfbi: chrome ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ff
<HelloWorld> Warm_HUG: 不知道，以前用着正常。
<acacios> 好像linuxqq不还是beta1么
<HelloWorld> Kandu: 140
<acacios> 有更新啊？
<woju> 有誰有ptt.cc的賬號？
<iamfbi> chrimium
<woju> 我账号被封了
<iamfbi> Warm_HUG还跟这有关系
<acacios> 还是09年发的1.0beta1
<Kandu> HelloWorld: 我花了300才買到 ddr2 800 2G 的。。。
<Warm_HUG> iamfbi: 就因为这,我把输入法换成了fcitx
<Warm_HUG> iamfbi: 当然有关系
<NoIE> Kandu: 当时我攒电脑的时候，找一块便宜的DDR3主板可是花了不少功夫。
<iamfbi> Warm_HUG>	我好像以前试用过一下，不好用吧，以前习惯用那个叫什么名了，听说现在不更新了，旧UBUNTU默认安装那个
<iamfbi> Warm_HUG：有啥关系来着
<Warm_HUG> iamfbi: 不知道有什么关系,但是如果你不喜欢fcitx,可以尝试别的输入法,不过现在fcitx又更新了
<iamfbi> 好，谢谢，有空试下
<iamfbi> 这两天刚装的新系统，没少折腾
 * NoIE 内存经过16分钟测试，没出问题，安心。。。
<iamfbi> 内存一般咱都买金士的
<iamfbi> 威刚好像是内存中最便宜那个吧
<iamfbi> 哈哈，IBUS问题解决，网络就是强大啊
<Warm_HUG> iamfbi: 怎么搞定?
<iamfbi> 升级IBUS
<Warm_HUG> .
<iamfbi> 其实我不太懂，看代码像是升级http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_70992f410100odno.html
<Kandu> iamfbi: XD 你太搞笑了
<iamfbi> 呵呵
<ofan>  steel storm谁玩过
<flh> ofan: 我的旧本换了一块320G的硬盘后，用linux方法分区，后来安装了xp，结果启动和关机要半天？不明白事因
<flh> ofan: 硬盘是ide的
<ofan> flh: 原来也是ide的?
<flh> ofan: 是的
<flh> ofan: 是hp m2000 好多年了
<flh> ofan: 不过，安装debian,速度感觉正常。
<ofan> flh: 不知道了,可以用bootchart看看哪里慢了
<flh> ofan: 会不会bois 问题，我也升级了，几年前
<ofan> flh: 不清楚 要看具体哪里慢
<jiero> hedgewars 0.9.15即将发布。
<iamfbi> 分区表问题吧
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 袜子
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG: ？
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: cctv1 现在正在播一个穿墙的节目
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG: ？
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG: 什么节目？
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 正大综义
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG: 哦，人肉的啊
<touparx> 现在还有正大综艺？
<touparx> 貌似是N古来的节目了
<wzssyqa> touparx: 嗯，九命猫
<gebjgd> happyaron< 你在google上？
<iceheart> 有人在不?
<pocoyo> iceheart: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<iceheart> 全要
<iceheart> :)
<iceheart> 有人用xbmc?
<pocoyo> iceheart: 不知道
<iceheart> 有用的大仙赶紧显身啊
<iceheart> :(
<mengfei> iceheart: 以前用过，不过感觉在linux中应用并不怎么样，就没用了
<iceheart> 孟飞?
<mengfei> 梦飞……
<woju> 猛飞
<iceheart> i see
<woju> 大家有没有碰到过很热的irc服务器？
<woju> 很多人的那种
<mengfei> 就目前用过的就ubuntu-cn人多点
<iceheart> 怎么我用除了官方默认的皮肤,怎么其它都不支持中文?
<iceheart> 才90+,人就多啦?
<woju> 外国人用的irc服务器呢？
<woju> 这个里面还没有有的qq火
<iceheart> 我在的哪个频道300号人呢
<mengfei> 英文不好，不去外国的
<jiero> 中文的IRC很少。
<iceheart> 超少
<mengfei> 就是啊
<woju> 哪个频道？
<Colin-shzsc> TNND，谁又蹦出QQ这种垃圾字眼啦？
<woju> iceheart: 哪个频道？
<iceheart> ##slackware
<woju> 这个版本的linux还没用过呢
<iceheart> 随便哪个版本,人都不少的
<iceheart> debian的人应该很多
<woju> irc.ubuntu.com上总共应该有几十万人
<iceheart> 不会吧
<woju> 频道太多了
<iceheart> freenode好像现在是人最多的
<woju> 总共有几千个频道
<xiaoy> hi, iceheart :)
<iceheart> 干嘛,怎么恶心
<rothsdad> test
<CyrusYzGTt> iceheart§ hi，冰心姐姐，
<^k^> rothsdad, ....  18:33 
<iceheart> 我又没变性:-(
<jiero> 。。。
<woju> 现在ubuntu上的firefox快被chromium取代了
<CyrusYzGTt> 想起《橘燈》
<mengfei> 我还是比较喜欢firefox
<jiero> firefox的操作还是chromium取代不了的。
<jiero> 潜力也是。
<reiv> 有竞争是耗时
<reiv> s/耗时/好事/
<mengfei> 不过chromium也装了的，有时也用用的
<happyaron> woju: 这个可能性基本没有。:)
<woju> chromium比firefox快多了
<happyaron> 没意义，跑分浏览器而已。
<pocoyo> jiero: 有没有类似chrome 那个打开多个标签页时 点中间标签页上的关闭后，下一个标签页的关闭移到鼠标当前的位置？
<jiero> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> jiero: 听不明白我说啥？
<jiero> pocoyo: 我一直是按中键的。
<pocoyo> jiero: 中键可以。
<jiero> 或者ctrl+W
<jiero> 多数ctrl+W
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron< 搞定了
<gebjgd> happyaron< 但是我这里有个问题
<happyaron> gebjgd: 赞！
<happyaron> gebjgd: ？
<gebjgd> happyaron< arch的包要改名了
<gebjgd> happyaron< 因为原来包只叫openfetion
<pocoyo> jiero: 用过chrome没有？
<gebjgd> happyaron< 考。现在多了好几个
<iamfbi> 矣，linux 的问题天天有
<jiero> pocoyo: 我一直用chromium
<gebjgd> happyaron< 不知道aur怎么管理的
<iamfbi> google earth乱码怎么搞
<jiero> 用过4天chrome，删了。
<gebjgd> happyaron< 有可能我要重新起名
<happyaron> gebjgd: 加个libofetion，然后openfetion依赖它就行。
<gebjgd> happyaron< 不是。你没明白
<gebjgd> happyaron< 我会把所有的包都打好的
<gebjgd> happyaron< 但是原来的包已经改名了
<gebjgd> happyaron< 名字换了。有点麻烦
<happyaron> gebjgd: 原来的包改名？
<gebjgd> happyaron< 对
<happyaron> gebjgd: openfetion不需要改名啊。
<gebjgd> happyaron< 比如openfetion这个包openfetion-2.1.0.tar.gz 	openfetion client (Gtk+ UI without libofetion)   Featured
<gebjgd> happyaron< 而我以前维护的包实际上在新的包体系里面叫做 	openfetion-standalone-2.1.0.tar.gz 	standalone openfetion client (Gtk+ UI with libofetion built-in)   Featured
<gebjgd> happyaron< 明白我的意思了么
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 有gtk3的ui???
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我觉得对于发行版来说，不需要standalone
<gebjgd> happyaron< 哦。我明白你的意思了
<caleb-> gebjgd: src tarball 不需要和 upstream 用相同名称的
<pocoyo> jiero: chrominum应该也一样吧。 你试试 用鼠标点 前面的标签页里的关闭时， 下一个标签页里的关闭在自动显示在鼠标下。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。
<gebjgd> happyaron< 你建议我就要2个包？
<jiero> po
<jiero> pocoyo: 是的。
<gebjgd> happyaron< 一个是cli-openfetion?
<gebjgd> happyaron< 一个是gtk-openfetion?
<jiero> 但是我没用那个功能，觉得很烦。。。
<pocoyo> jiero: 这个有没有对应的 firefox扩展？
<happyaron> gebjgd: libofetion + openfetion (without libofetion) + cliofetion (without libofetion)
<pocoyo> jiero: 我不烦。 我觉着挺人性。
<jiero> pocoyo: 我不会去找那个的。。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 这些就够了。
<gebjgd> happyaron< 那是3个包
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那就仨
<pocoyo> jiero: 帮我找找 罗姐姐。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 在fedora中應該這樣命名oenfetion-gtk
<gebjgd> happyaron< 要是我，我就要一个包
<happyaron> gebjgd: openfetion-all
<gebjgd> happyaron< cli对于我来说就是蛋疼
<gebjgd> happyaron< 。。
<iceheart> 罗姐姐?
<caleb-> gebjgd: 要照各大 distro 的习惯来
<gebjgd> happyaron< 我问问其他用户去
<woju> 是飞信吗？
<happyaron> gebjgd: OK
<happyaron> woju: y
<gebjgd> woju< 是
<gebjgd> caleb-< arch的习惯是原汁原味
<woju> gebjgd,apt-get 安装就行了吗？
<caleb-> gebjgd: 给 arch 当然就不用拆
<gebjgd> caleb-< 原来的软件什么样，arch就是什么样。不作更改
<gebjgd> caleb-< ？？
<caleb-> arch kde 都拆了
<gebjgd> caleb-< 不是，不是
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 拜托这个 < 真不谐调。
<pityonline> 请问个问题，最早的 linux 发行版是什么？
<caleb-> gebjgd: 我以为你要给 ubuntu 打包
<gebjgd> caleb-< 以前openfetion没拆过
<gebjgd> caleb-< 没。给arch
<caleb-> pityonline: 去 google
<pityonline> caleb-: ……
<iceheart> 不知道
<gebjgd> caleb-< 现在ofetion蛋疼的多了好几个版本
<caleb-> pityonline: 活到现在的，slackware / debian 差不多是最老的
<pityonline> caleb-: 犯个懒都不行，哈哈
<jiero> pocoyo: 我证实，firefox是自动把标签页栏填充。使用方式也不一样。。。算。找我无用。
<gebjgd> caleb-< 我不知道我是否应该都打包好，还是如何
<caleb-> gebjgd: 照 arch 风格就是 upstream 怎么分就怎么包吧
<gebjgd> caleb-< 那就是6个包
<iceheart> pityonline: slackware是92出的
<caleb-> gebjgd: 自己想包的就包，不想包的给别人包
<happyaron> gebjgd: 用不上那么多吧。
<happyaron> gebjgd: -all不需要打包
<pityonline> caleb-: iceheart 我记得有个图来着
<gebjgd> happyaron< 都打包也不累。。。
<redmorning> find /somedir -empty -exec rmdir {} \; 能删除空文件夹，但总出“找不到某空文件夹”这样的提示，怎么回事？
<caleb-> pityonline: SLS was the first release to offer a comprehensive Linux distribution containing more than the Linux kernel and basic utilities
<happyaron> gebjgd: 但是-all生成的文件和别的有冲突。
<iceheart> pityonline: 不清楚
<gebjgd> happyaron< 考。。。。。
<caleb-> pityonline: slackware 源自 SLS
<happyaron> gebjgd: all= lib+gtk+cli
<gebjgd> 知道
<gebjgd> happ
<gebjgd> 我考虑考虑
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。
<pityonline> caleb-: iceheart 图上显示最早 linux 发行版的在 1992，叫 MCC Interim
<iceheart> 链接?
<pityonline> caleb-: 看上去 MCC Interim 比 SLS 早
<caleb-> pityonline: "more" than the Linux kernel and basic utilities
<caleb-> pityonline: 如果只是要 kernel + rootfs 那就很乱了
<iceheart> 管它那么多,反正都死了
<happyaron> gebjgd: optdepends 是啥意思？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 现在 nm, xss, notify, gst 都是检测到就开启，没检测到就关闭，不再需要参数控制。
<Kandu> happyaron: OptDepend 吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=41225
<^k^> ⇪ title: AUR (en) - ofetion
<happyaron> Kandu: 不知道
<happyaron> Kandu: 我不用arch
<pityonline> caleb-: 嗯
<pityonline> iceheart: caleb- 这里有个图： wget http://pityonline.info/linux_distro.svg
<Kandu> optional depnds
<happyaron> o
<iceheart> pityonline: 还有网站?
<pityonline> iceheart: 没，我只是把那个图传到了我的网站上
<rothsdad> hon只需要10刀了
<iceheart> pityonline: 你有网站? 自己注册的?
<pityonline> iceheart: 一个博客而已
<iceheart> 哦
<iamfbi> LSB是个啥玩意儿
<gebjgd> happyaron< 这个不是我弄的
<gebjgd> happyaron< 是别的帅哥
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我知。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 另外的一位帥哥可能是 gebjgd 的面首
<pocoyo> pityonline: firefox里居然不能显示svg的图像？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 可以 eog http://pityonline.info/linux_distro.svg
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我下载下来也可以 我想问的是怎么直接显示出来在ff里。
<CyrusYzGTt> gimp 也可以導入網站的圖片
<pityonline> pocoyo: 果真，显示的是一堆代码
<pocoyo> pityonline: eog 还真行啊 能开 网络的图像？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 能
<xhw514> 各位大哥 这个怎么处理“各位大哥 这个怎么处理“GLib-GIO:ERROR:gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)”"
<xhw514> 有会的 帮帮忙
<ofan> d/exit
<ofan> x
<ofan> x
<ofan> x
<ofan> x
<^k^> ofan: .. ..
<liyingqiao> i am here
<liyingqiao> who know me ?
<liyingqiao> 别撕了，我脱
<pocoyo> liyingqiao: hi 哥们儿
<liyingqiao> pocoyo: 哈哎～～～
<liyingqiao> pocoyo: 哈，我又来玩了
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 有大小眼的感覺
<pocoyo> liyingqiao: 放假了？
<liyingqiao> pocoyo: 还没，快了，不过我现在不是学生了
<pocoyo> liyingqiao: 辍学了？
<liyingqiao> pocoyo: 现在的机器人是谁，我设置一下
<pocoyo> liyingqiao: 没了。
<liyingqiao> pocoyo: 那个大小眼，每次我来，它都脱，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 跟我的情況差不多了，吾道不孤
<liyingqiao> VBOX现在也到4.0了
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 我好像从3.0.12开始玩的
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 我覺得改動的大部分是商標和文檔
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 我已經沒玩了
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 对CPU占用改变挺大的
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在不能随意的安LINUX了，只能在虚拟机里整整了
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 嗯，懷念sun的日子啊，自從被作古了，現在南方的氣溫越來越低了
<liyingqiao> pocoyo: 我没辍学啊，只 是顺利毕业了
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚用VBOX的时候，它还不是SUN的好像
<happyaron> 我更新内核太快了，导致vbox内核模块安装不了。
<happyaron> 只能用kvm
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 呵呵，我的筆電就只有fedora
<liyingqiao> happyaron: 老哥，还认识我不？
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 我用的時候剛剛收購vbox
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 我用的時候sun剛剛收購vbox
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，差不多
<liyingqiao> happyaron: 我的神姐姐呢？
<liyingqiao> igoogle
<liyingqiao> 呼叫神姐姐
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦找到新的面首，沒來，
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 而且ee現在用iGnome了
<liyingqiao> .t
<liyingqiao> 怎么看天气
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 机器人都放假了？
<liyingqiao> where
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 除了 ^k^ 這個基人集合體，其他都被推倒了
<liyingqiao> 大家好
<^k^> liyingqiao, 好  19:37 
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 出现了
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 其中被ee 的淫威ban 99%
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 我想让她脱，但是忘了怎么整了
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ ^k^ 一直在，而且是人基合體
<NoIE> 4G内存，速度很快，不知道是不是心里作用。
<NoIE> 哪位推荐一款内存性能测试工具？
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<CyrusYzGTt> linux自帶的內存測試
<happyaron> NoIE: memtest
<iamfbi> 我内存2G只用了500M，4G又有何用，怎么可能会快
<NoIE> happyaron: 谢谢，不过我想测试内存速度。
<happyaron> NoIE: 不了解。
<NoIE> happyaron: 哦。。。麻烦您了。。
<mengfei> 我4G有时还会全用了
<iIlL10oO> > `uname -a`
<^k^> iIlL10oO, Linux ub1 2.6.37-11-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 21 23:38:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<liyingqiao> 可以多整个VBOX把它给用上
<reiv> `pwd`
<reiv> `format c:`
<DaBao> 4G，搞私云吧
<liyingqiao> > t
<happyaron> Linux aron-desktop 2.6.37-11-generic #25~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 24 09:43:20 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<happyaron> 我1004
<^k^> liyingqiao, 方法名 t 未找到
<liyingqiao> >t
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'sudo yum install tor vidalia polipo
<iIlL10oO> ...
<reiv> > nil
<happyaron> 对了，11.04里又有tor了。
<mengfei> >pwd
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'rm -fr /
<CyrusYzGTt> > rm -fr /
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'yum install 西廂計劃
<mengfei> happyaron: 11.04里tor能用了？
<happyaron> mengfei: 至少是又回到仓库了。
<happyaron> 我不用那东西，也没测试。
<reiv> > `pwd`
<mengfei> 我10.10的，装了效果不好，连上了速度不理想
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我的tor是自己用版本管理器更新的
<nsdy> 兄弟们 腾讯的linuxqq更新了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> > help
<happyaron> mengfei: 呃，能用就挺神奇的了。
<nsdy> 只限tar.gz包....
<CyrusYzGTt> nsdy§ MM早就知道了
<reiv> 用QQ的都不是兄弟
<CyrusYzGTt> > help
<nsdy> 。。。嘿嘿 gmail中...
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'help
<ofan> 我的系统开机20s
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'h
<CyrusYzGTt> >'%define ostag %(sed -e 's/^.*release /fc/' -e 's/ .*$//' -e 's/\\./_/g' < /etc/fedora-release)
<CyrusYzGTt> %endif
<wowoto> 什么情况？
<liyingqiao> 都两年多没更新了好像
<liyingqiao> PP又复活了
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ 在玩這裏唯一菊友op,ban權限的manbot ^k^
<liyingqiao> LINUX QQ真低调
<ofan> 菊友...
 * wowoto  CY
 * wowoto  CyrusYzGTt 疯了
<liyingqiao> 哎
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 求解释...
<CyrusYzGTt> s/菊友/具有
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 求解释
<CyrusYzGTt> s/菊友/具有
<qsdiy> 菊友 是什么意思
<liyingqiao> =-O
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 同音不同字
<ofan> 为何直接打出菊友..  我这里都没这词
<liyingqiao> 我这是五笔
<wowoto> 菊友
<liyingqiao> BT
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-pinyin 的繁體選項
<liyingqiao> wowoto: 哈，我又来了
<wowoto> 。。
<ofan> 菊友..
<liyingqiao> wowoto: 好久没见我了吧，那句“别撕了，我脱”
 * reiv fcitx打不出“菊友”
 * CyrusYzGTt juyou in pinyin
<wowoto> liyingqiao: 。
<touparx> fcitx也被和谐了？
<ofan> 这个词什么意思呢
<reiv> juyb, udpn
<wowoto> 打一次就有了嘛
<wowoto> 真是
<chris_> i am coming
<CyrusYzGTt> s/juyou/菊友/具有/居右/聚友/據有
<woju> 菊友，哈哈
<ofan> 恩 不是第一次打
<woju> fcitx里面有菊友
<ofan> 所以会打错!
<reiv> 举报...
<ofan> 我的没,不会直接出现菊友..
<liyingqiao> 现在PIDGIN玩QQ还会锁帐号不？
<woju> 登录不上去的，pidgin
<ofan> webqq
<ofan> 别整客户端了.. qq的问题都不想回答了
<woju> 我网络太差，webqq根本登录不上去
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<liyingqiao> 嗯，WEB 是王道
<ofan> 菊友..
<liyingqiao> 忘掉这个词吧
<ofan> 菊友们..
<reiv> Native的才是王道，Web什么的是邪道。
<ofan> liyingqiao: 已经被植入这词了,inception!
<woju> 这个词是台湾流传过来的吗？
<ofan> 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> 無論是瀏覽器還是還是QQ客戶端都是客戶端，都是用到網絡的，沒什麼
<ofan> 第一次见
<mengfei> webqq2.0不好用，速度慢
<liyingqiao> 步兵～～～
<ofan> 那就用win
<ofan> 或者自己写去
<liyingqiao> 苍天哎，我装个CHROMIUM，下载了半个多小时
<reiv> chromium郁闷，更新频繁，源代码包都有100MB+
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 搜索mock的腳本方便快捷的更新chromium
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 是fedora 的mock
<reiv> 136M chromium-9.0.597.19.tar.bz2
<wsk170> reiv: 我觉得很慢 至少比windows下慢多了
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 噢
<reiv> 比chromium大的就那个qt-everywhere-opensource-src了。
<reiv> wsk170: 挖出能
<liyingqiao> 完了，空间不够了
<reiv> wsk170: win32下用firefox4
<wowoto> 。。。。
<ofan> qt很大么
<reiv> 203M qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.7.1.tar.gz
<reiv> 都everywhere了，能不大吗？
<wsk170> 换浏览器 书签不方便呐
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 我的虚拟机只有4G，现在提示只剩136M了
<ofan> 还行
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 更新只需要23多MBchromium,而chrome就自己用google的repo
<reiv> 相对的：68M linux-2.6.36.tar.bz2
<ofan> git的 才500M+
<ofan> qt的repo 500M+
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ 你之前創建的時候應該選擇動態擴展
<reiv> 有人试过emacs的repo吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> >'%define ostag %(sed -e 's/^.*release /fc/' -e 's/ .*$//' -e 's/\\./_/g' < /etc/fedora-release)
<reiv> > `pwd`
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'h
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'help
<ofan> emacs 不算很大
<CyrusYzGTt> > '%define ostag %(sed -e 's/^.*release /fc/' -e 's/ .*$//' -e 's/\\./_/g' < /etc/fedora-release)
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 我整的就是动态扩展哎
<reiv> ofan: emacs历史够悠久。
<liyingqiao> CyrusYzGTt: 我动态到4G
<ofan> reiv: yeah
<ofan> 貌似高达出新番了..
<mengfei> 高达UC？
<CyrusYzGTt> liyingqiao§ ...別問我，我很久沒有虛擬機，我用真體機安裝的
<ofan> 额 剧场版  没意思
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 是台湾人？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 錯，我是天朝上國廣府人士
<woju> 广府是广州吗？
<reiv> Celestial Empire
<hkkk> 广府 太极
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 我自創的“廣東省首府”，跟故稱的廣府有所區別
<woju> 现在的pc拿到以前都可以当服务器用吧
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 參加穿越者聯盟就行了
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 没看过这书哦
<joe_> ??没人？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 根據看小說得來的經驗，只要多看起點的穿越小說就可以了
<joe_> 我在网上看了几年小说了
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 很久不看小说了，书都很少看
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 都在上网
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 那就看動作大片
<mengfei> CyrusYzGTt: 穿越者联盟好像是搞3D动画的
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 电影也没有多大兴趣
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 以前没电脑时候非常喜欢看电影，现在不看了
<CyrusYzGTt> mengfei§ 應該說是搞社會工程學的
<woju> 我最近几年看过的电影只有那么几部
<woju> 看过《全民超人》
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 那就參加星門計劃或者卡米洛工程
<woju> 还有《寅次郎的夏天》
<woju> 不是寅次郎
<woju> 是菊次郎
<CyrusYzGTt> s/yin/寅 s/ju/菊 區別很大阿，爲什麼打錯了
<woju> 因为以前有个《寅次郎的故事》
 * edison0354 硬盘马上就要爆掉了:'(
<happyaron> edison0354: 恭喜。
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 看来你还真是大陆人，会拼音
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 那就用lzma壓縮
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 我都說是天朝上國的
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 全是音乐压不下去啊
<woju> 这3年，我就看过这几部，还有《低俗小说》
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 用tar.gz2
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 压了还听啥……
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: bz2吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 聽網絡的，嗯，那就7z
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 汗……
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 我已经把无损都转成aac plus了，小好多了已经
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 7z只要用好了可以60G > 345KB
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 那就擴容或者更換更大的硬盤
<chris_> 有什么视频编辑软件可以在录制的视频上加上一些文字的？在任何地方
<qsdiy> 我想租个vps
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 没钱……
<qsdiy> 有便宜的推荐吗？
<edison0354> chris_: final cut studio里面有个专门加字幕的忘了叫啥了
<qsdiy> 有钱还在这逛啊
<chris_> edison0354: 不仅仅是字幕，要可以在视频上的任何位置添加注释的那种
<reiv> 现在1T的硬盘大概600RMB
<edison0354> chris_: 应该可以，但是那时MAC的软件……
<chisiyuan> 这次不会是乱码吧
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ubuntuone有免費的 還有dbox也有
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 网垃圾
<chris_> edison0354: 这样阿，mac的那个软件叫什么？
<edison0354> chris_: final cut studio里面一套里面的一个
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 那就借用你佳人/家人的硬盤 ssh安全方便
<chris_> edison0354: 哦，我找找youtube的
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 上学ing
<edison0354> chris_: :-D
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 那就借用你佳人/家人/同宿的硬盤 ssh安全方便
<qsdiy> 睡觉去
<CyrusYzGTt> 小說去
<tenzu> ssh...
<wzlxx> 现在最新版的emacs里到底都包含了哪些东西？tramp??cscope??
<pocoyo> tenzu: fs2you的文件怎么下载？
<yunfan> tenzu: 大爷的
<tenzu> pocoyo: 直接点不行么?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不行啊哥。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 链接发来
<edison0354> pocoyo: 用rayfile下
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 现在最新版的emacs里到底都包含了哪些东西？tramp??cscope??
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我想下个毛片儿。。。
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<chris_> 谁有下载youtube的脚本阿
<pocoyo> edison0354: rayfile是啥啊？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 找种子是王道,艹榴,你懂的
<pocoyo> edison0354: 有 deb包没有？
<edison0354> pocoyo: google
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我还真不懂。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 瘟到死的软件……
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你这孩子,真不开窍
<edison0354> chris_: chrome有个下youtube的书签
<CyrusYzGTt> 用DTO,是ff的插件
<edison0354> chris_: 好像也有个插件
<chris_> edison0354: chrome的书签是那种在线下载的么？我知道ff下有这种插件，但是我想要linux的脚本，不知道谁有，分享下？
<edison0354> chris_: 不知道
 * reiv quit
<chris_> edison0354: 哦
<woju_> 草榴社区是不是有政府撑腰？这么长时间都没有被打下去
<yunfan> 有可能
<yunfan> 毕竟不能逼得太紧
<CyrusYzGTt> 不能說是政府，應該說是某個超級勢力
<yunfan> 老大哥开的
<yunfan> 你打手枪 老大哥都在
<edison0354> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/43674958-1245856511.html
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 什麼視頻？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 一群有钱人的视频……
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 一群有钱人蛋疼
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 有ee的咪咪好看？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 啥ee?
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 嗯，我什麼都沒有說過
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: ee的不错的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ yunfan MM的也不錯
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这个要4过才知道
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 問問ee的面首就知道
<yunfan> 这个问主席吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 主席在跟主席夫人溫存着
<Kandu> yunfan: 那個 jfy1986 是你哥？
<yunfan> Kandu:  可能么 怀疑是哪个来忽悠我的
<woju_> 现在把老公叫哥，唉
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在天朝興亂倫
<flh> ZFish: 我的旧本换了一块320G的硬盘后，后来安装了xp，结果启动和关机要半天？不明白事因，硬盘是ide的
<Kandu> yunfan: 呃，那人氣場太強
<yunfan> Kandu: 很正常阿 你要在这里宣传ubuntu 也会被人围观的
<Kandu> yunfan: 我看得笑死了
<woju_> 我也來用用繁體字，看看能不能多認識一些字
<CyrusYzGTt> 注音符号舊稱爲“注音字母”，爲漢字注音而設定的符号，1913年由中國讀音統一會制 定，1918年由北洋政府教育部發布，共計39個字母，排列以“ㄍㄎ”開頭；1920年改訂字母順序，增加一個字母“ㄜ”共計達40個。注音初期以讀音統 一會所定字音爲标準，故有“萬v、兀Ng、廣Gn”三個字母，後以北京音爲标準，“萬、兀、廣”隻作注方言
<CyrusYzGTt> 之用，目前仍使用的有37個(聲母21個，韻母 16個)。1930年中華民國政府把注音字母改稱爲“注音符号”，正式的稱呼是國語注音符号第一式。相對于拼音來說，注音符号有時簡稱注音。目前在台灣，小學生在學會漢字書寫之前，會先學習注音符号作爲中文字的替代寫法；在生活實用上，注音符号也用在标注生字的拼音，也是普遍的打字輸
<CyrusYzGTt> 入法。
<Kandu> yunfan: O_o 你居然也回話了 XD
<CyrusYzGTt> 由于注音符号在台灣推行相當成功，小學生皆被要求熟練使用。所以在台灣閩南語、客家語的教學上，教育部另外增添新符号以能拼讀，目前這些新符号已收錄至Unicode編碼中的“Bopomofo Extended”區。
<CyrusYzGTt> 在2000年左右，台湾“教育部”頒布一套通用拼音規則。嘗試以拉丁化的拼音方式取代注音符号(ㄅㄆㄇㄈ)的使用，并取代注音符号第二式(MPS II)，目前已落實在地名拼寫上。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<yunfan> Kandu: 不回行么 你们都说是我哥
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 明年是建国百年呢
<woju_> 批踢踢上反對使用注音文
<yunfan> happyaron: 我刚才吃了东北杀猪菜  额 真没搞头
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 偉大的老小大哥
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 那個國家？
<Kandu> yunfan: 明天還得去公園 XD  你還把他當大爺一樣服務
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道無親，常與善人
<Kandu> yunfan: 咋這麼好心呢，讓他看 鳥哥 不就得了，不願學習的話就不鳥他麼
<cfy> Kandu: 额。我又想了下。你家太远了。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒事兒，到時候再決定也行。你來玩的話，我去杭州接你
<yunfan> Kandu: 没办法 他是我哥
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 民国阿
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯:)到时再说好了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 哦，還沒被滅的前朝
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 恩 苟延残喘中
 * CyrusYzGTt 肝藏魂，肺藏魄，心藏神，肾藏精，脾藏志，五藏尽伤，则五神去矣
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 你應該稱爲太上天朝，這樣我天朝才有合法的正統性
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵 应该称伪民朝 我朝是承袭前清的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 那就稱爲兄朝，我朝爲弟朝，
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 等333333333333333399999999999999999億億萬年後的同意稱爲高朝
<woju_> 我們國家差點成了王朝了，要事戊戌變法成功的話
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧 那祝贺伟大祖国永远健康吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 國家聖獸，
<yunfan> woju_: 英国现在还有女王呢 有啥不好的？
<woju_> 若幹年過後，地球上的人會被氣候毀滅掉
<woju_> 若幹年過後，氣候再造個地球
<noahbentusi> 英国君主帝制 又和 中华帝制 不一样.
<yunfan> 日本也有天皇呢
 * CyrusYzGTt 若干年後，轉基因使人類絕育，洪水滔天，宇宙崩坍，重歸混沌，盤古復生，
<yunfan> 当时是想学日本的
<woju_> 國家領導人裏面有沒有會編程的？
<edison0354> happyaron: 你的投递通过了啊
<happyaron> edison0354: y
<CyrusYzGTt> 有，貌似有李長春同志，和周永康同志
<pityonline> edison0354: 飞信那个吧
<edison0354> pityonline: 恩
<edison0354> happyaron: 水牛期待的命令行版终于现身了……
<pityonline> 我震精了！ cnbeta 总算是打破了惯例！以往回复都是匿名人士，然而，5楼居然登录了，那 ID 叫全是傻逼！苍天啊！大地啊！ cnbeta 终于有注册用户了！这个“全是傻逼”立了功了！该给他立个纪念碑神马的…… http://goo.gl/KxciO cc @levin108
<iVIM2> cfy: wpa_supplicant怎么rc.conf?
<happyaron> edison0354: 呵呵。
<cfy> iVIM2: 莎伊斯？
<iVIM2> cfy: arch
<cfy> iVIM2: 什么意思？
<iVIM2> cfy: 就是自动管理
<cfy> iVIM2: 我貌似是写在wpa_supplicant.conf里。
<CyrusYzGTt> wpa_supplicant在/etc/sysconfig裏有用戶的
<iVIM2> cfy: wpa_supplicant我是wpa_passphrase自动声称的
<cfy> iVIM2: 然后启动wpa_supplicant就自动了。
<happyaron> edison0354: 你试试windows编译？
<iVIM2> cfy: s/声称/生成
<iVIM2> cfy: 然后怎么弄？
<iVIM2> cfy: 在DAEMONS加wpa?
<cfy> iVIM2: 哦？每次改变wpa_passphrase?
<edison0354> happyaron: 没编译环境……
<cfy> iVIM2: 啥叫自动生成？认证服务器？
<iVIM2> cfy: wpa_suplicant.conf已经生成好了
<iVIM2> cfy: 然后怎么配置
<cfy> iVIM2: 不会rc.conf,我是gentoo
<iVIM2> cfy: 哦
<happyaron> edison0354: 找人弄下？感觉windows port应该差不多了。
<iVIM2> ofan: wpa_supplicant.conf弄好之后怎么每次开机启动wpa_supplicant
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2010/12/25/a-merry-christmas-to-all-bankers/
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，换cmake了哈
<happyaron> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> 用ccmake ..可以修改cmake ..的配置
<edison0354> happyaron: 其实吧，我没用过cmake……
<happyaron> edison0354: hg里还有能用的autotools
<CyrusYzGTt> 詳細cmake教程可以參考 wesnoth
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦，我说今天下午刚更新的还是照常编译的……
<happyaron> edison0354: http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/wiki/Installation
<happyaron> edison0354: tarball里没有autotools了。
<woju_> openfetion沒有deb包版的嗎？
<edison0354> happyaron: O
<edison0354> woju_: 有
<edison0354> woju_: aron的ppa里面
<iVIM2> cfy: Gentoo是用netcfg么
<woju_> edison0354: 有地方可以下載嗎？
<edison0354> happyaron: 你的ppa跟他说下，我不记得了
<cfy> iVIM2: netcfg?
<happyaron> woju_: ppa:happyaron/ppa
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 有fedora的repo嗎？
<happyaron> woju_: http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/wiki/Ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu - ofetion - Project Hosting on Google Code
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 没有，liangsulong好像给推进rawhide了，新版应该还没做。
<iVIM2> 谁用archlinux && 无线网络的
<MaskRay> cfy: netcfy 是 archlinux 的一个项目
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 額，等待只因渴求
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 是这样阿
<MaskRay> cfy: 一堆 shell 脚本，Makefile 也不友好，不敢用
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。这样子。
<CyrusYzGTt> 天地玄黃，宇宙洪荒
 * yunfan 玄之又玄 众妙之门
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 看netcfg,烦死
 * CyrusYzGTt 【天中复有天也。】【禀气有厚薄，得中和滋液，则生贤圣，得错乱污辱，则生贪淫也。】【能之天中复有天，禀气有厚薄，除情去欲守中和，是谓知道要之门户也。】
<cfy> MaskRay:  http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2010/12/25/a-merry-christmas-to-all-bankers/
<cfy> MaskRay: 看看这个。剑桥大学nb阿
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 还是决定wicd
<iVIM2> 怎么启动DRM
<iVIM2> 我是ATI Radeon
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 你熟悉DRM么
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 不知道，怎么算启用了？
<pocoyo> iVIM2: #radeon
<ofan> iVIM2: rc.local/daemon的话加到 rc.conf里
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有什么办法把某个数组转换成hash?除了%a=@a的方法
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是不借助中间变量，把某个函数返回的array，转成hash
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦， 我知道了。
<woju_> openfetion的deb包装上去登录不上去
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么做？
<happyaron> woju_: 提示啥
<cfy> MaskRay: keys %{{ParseConfig("config")}}
<woju_> 我装的1.6版的deb包，提示一直是在下载文件
<cfy> MaskRay: 我先前只记得[]，忘记了{}囧。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.daemon.de/ConfigGeneral
<cfy> MaskRay: 我想给我的脚本配置文件的能力，这个模块不错.portage里有。简单，而且可以很强大。
<woju_> 等去进去了
<woju_> 终于进去了
<MaskRay> cfy: 明白了，先用 {} 转成转匿名 hash，再取值
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。是这样
<MaskRay> cfy: 以后打算用 lisp 做配置文件
<cfy> MaskRay: perl解析lisp?
<cfy> MaskRay: 是不是lisp生成perl可读取的配置文件？然后一般都写成lisp?
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该有模块的吧
<cfy> MaskRay: xml啥的应该有。我看看
<cfy> MaskRay: http://search.cpan.org/~vkon/Language-Lisp-0.20/lib/Language/Lisp.pm
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过，perl脚本没必要复杂到用到lisp的吧。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 看来这想法不现实，还是 ConfigGeneral
<cfy> MaskRay: 像写脚本写得容易配置点，是为了别人使用。你这样太强大了。。。依赖太多反到不好吧。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。portage里有，这是优势呢。有些模块没有。就需要cpanm来装了，而且成功是有几率的。。。
<lvlingli> 我悲剧了
<lvlingli> lvlingli@lvlingli-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树  正在读取状态信息... 完成  正在读取扩展状态文件  正在初始化软件包状态... 完成 未发现 ubuntu-desktop 的候选版本 未发现 ubuntu-desktop 的候选版本 将不会安装，升级或者删除任何软件包。 0 个软件包被升级，新安装 0 个，
<lvlingli> 今天手贱了
<cfy> ?
<cfy> 啥意思？
<cfy> happyaron: 有人估计和我一样悲剧了。
<cfy> 前段时间，删除/usr/lib,/usr/include的，来围观。
<MaskRay> cfy: 好多模块的 tests 都不能全通过，而且还不是未实现
<cfy> MaskRay: ?你说configgneral?
<lvlingli> 删掉了gnome又安不上的表示压力很多
<cfy> MaskRay: perl best pratices推荐三个config 模块 Config::General, Config::Std, and Config::Tiny.
<MaskRay> cfy: 只是突然想起来的。portage 不会检查 tests 的
<cfy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/647781/whats-the-best-perl-module-for-hierarchical-and-inheritable-configuration
<^k^> ⇪ title: What's the best Perl module for hierarchical and inheritable configuration? - Stack Overflow
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。真悲剧。搞得perl这么悲剧。我怎么感觉越用越郁闷？
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 被别的给比下去了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如模块装不上。
<cfy> MaskRay: 写数学啥的时侯，效率太低
<cfy> MaskRay: 例如bigrat模块
<yunfan> linux下使用双屏幕是要设置X还是wm
<alvin_rxg> x
<yunfan> 如何设置
<yunfan> 要那种无缝切换的
<chris_> 怎么改变vim的/的搜索的前景色阿？还有怎么让vim的光标回到上一次停留或者编辑的位置阿？
<yunfan> 就是可以从一个屏幕拖到另外一个屏幕
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 图形的你试试 lxrandr
<cfy> MaskRay: 而且ruby的那个模块库已经超过CPAN了。数量上
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 对命令行更有兴趣
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: then `xrandr`
<flh> rock: 我的旧本换了一块320G的硬盘后，后来安装了xp，结果启动和关机要半天？不明白事因，硬盘是ide的 而安装debian感觉正常
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: X那个conf不用动么
<MaskRay> cfy: 听说了……
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 那个文件可以动，动了就可以省去 xrandr 了……只是个 alternative
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。总之有很多事挺郁闷的。不过。也没啥。我现在想把脚本都写好点。免得人家看笑花
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。总之有很多事挺郁闷的。不过。也没啥。我现在想把脚本都写好点。免得人家看笑话
<iVIM2> 为何我的电脑只有beep的声音没有wav声音
<cfy> MaskRay: 加入配置啥的。
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 看来你也是菜鸟级的
<MaskRay> cfy: 计算能力确实不行，bigrat GMP 还是比 Python 的慢很多
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: -.-
<cfy> MaskRay: 而且GMP是外部模块阿。py的可是内置的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 生来就有差距了。
<cfy> MaskRay: bigrat不用说了。。。perl实现的话。。。慢死了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过py的re比perl慢。
<cfy> 这可以骄傲下XD
<MaskRay> cfy: 其实我真不知道怎么会这么慢
<cfy> MaskRay: py内置阿，不是外部模块都慢么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 听说写py的就是个学数学的？所以实现的时侯nb点？
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 有beep的声音是不是说明声卡没问题？
<cfy> MaskRay: 毕竟larry不擅长数学
<yunfan> cfy: 你去 /usr/lib/python2.x 下看 re是py实现的 我那天刚好看到
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: beep? alsa? module?
<cfy> yunfan: 哦？所以慢？
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 就是嘟嘟的警告声音
<MaskRay> cfy: 擅长语言= =
<yunfan> cfy: 那不是废话么
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。lisp再nb也慢。。。。
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 我刚才alsa-utils,alsa-oss弄了，然后设置Master,PCM unmute, 90%,但是aplay没声音
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: 我知道……什么时候发生的？ 先试试关闭 alsamixer 里边的 beep
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 刚刚装系统
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 前面没有beep的声音的
<MaskRay> cfy: 还好吧
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 我把beep开了之后有beep了，但是aplay不行
<cfy> MaskRay: 肯定慢阿。
<cfy> MaskRay: 还好的意思是和perl一个级别么？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 以前没弄过alsa
 * cfy 老师告诉我，我还要学下java....
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 用alsamixer调的
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: 那就关了咯
<yunfan> cfy: 不过这么搞也有好处 可以随便debug那个re引擎 毕竟都是py的
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯。坐等perl6
<cfy> remove的反义词是啥？
<alvin_rxg> add
<alvin_rxg> install
<alvin_rxg> get
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 好像有声音，但是很轻声
<cfy> ?
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 我再调试下
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 删除文件的意思
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 作为参数的名字。你说啥比较好呢？
<alvin_rxg> cfy: make
<alvin_rxg> cfy: create
<cfy> make?
<MaskRay> cfy: guile 栈实在是太小了，我想和 Perl 比较大数运算效率呢
<alvin_rxg> rmdir <=> mkdir
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: PCM,Master都调到100%了
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 不是，我的脚本可以选择运行完后是否删除文件。如果不要删除，用啥参数名字呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。...
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: `amixer -c0`
<cfy> MaskRay: 我现在都不想比较效率了。。。
<lainme> hold?
<cfy> not-remove咋样？
<alvin_rxg> lol
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说说。
<MaskRay> cfy: http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32q/which-programming-languages-are-fastest.php?calc=calculate&gpp=on&gcc=on&java=on&javaxint=on&jruby=on
<^k^> ⇪ title: Which programming languages are fastest? | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<cfy> MaskRay: C?pascal?
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个有点假，我觉得
<MaskRay> cfy: sbcl 效率还是可以的
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 好了，Speaker我弄的太低
<cfy> Kandu: 快出来，pascal落后了。。。
<ofan> 语言评测不都用这个
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 原来以为Speaker是麦克风的意思……
<MaskRay> cfy: 都是计算密集型任务
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。 多语言写就好。
<MaskRay> cfy: 只能说明做运算时的情况
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。挺好
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得不靠谱，你比较语言，用模块。这算啥？比如perl的GMP模块。
<ofan> GMP也用c写的
<cfy> MaskRay: 那不是perl最慢了。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 嗯，我就是这个意思。这样成比较调用的效率了。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 这个肯定不是比较模块
<cfy> no-remove比较好吧。
<cfy> 我先用着。
<ofan> cfy: 就是比较计算速度
<cfy> ofan: 啥意思？这不是模块的速度么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 各方面看 sbcl 都挺好的
<cfy> MaskRay: 恩，sbcl挺不错的
<ofan> cfy: 比计算速度,不用外部模块
<cfy> MaskRay: Getopt::Long有没有互斥选项的？
<cfy> ofan: 不懂你的意思了
<ofan> cfy: 比如产生素数,矩阵乘法等等
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。
<ofan> scala表现抢眼阿
<MaskRay> ofan: 有啥综合比较的网站？
<cfy> MaskRay: 这种一个大概就好。还是要看具体的呀
<ofan> MaskRay: debian上这个就不错..
<MaskRay> ofan: 这个仅比较计算能力啊，还有文本处理等方面呢
<ofan> MaskRay: 这个不好搞吧,这个比较依赖系统和硬件了,还取决于内置库的效率
 * MaskRay 据说 tcl 的 regex 引擎也是非常强大的
<woniu> 大家好，软件源代码编译安装的时候怎么解决包依赖？是错误提示说缺什么就装什么吗？
<pocoyo> woniu: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Colin-shzsc> woniu: 如果是源里面本来就有的软件可以先 苏多apt-get
<Colin-shzsc> 不小心……
<Colin-shzsc> 没打完
<Colin-shzsc> woniu: 如果是源里面本来就有的软件可以先 sudo apt-get build-dep 包名
<Colin-shzsc> 如果还是有问题或是源里没有，那就只有根据提示安装相应的开发包。注意是开发包，一般是带dev的那种。
<woniu> 哦，那要是源里的太旧了比如ibus，下到源代码编译安装的时候完全照提示做会不会导致不兼容的现象
<Colin-shzsc> 不会不兼容，最多就是configure的时候可能还会却少数几个包
<Colin-shzsc> ibus不是有ppa么
<woniu> 我这网络连不上
<Colin-shzsc> 教育网？
<woniu> 对啊，之前编译ibus的时候出现了好多问题
<flyaway_ling> 大家好
<Colin-shzsc> woniu: 额，我是自己编译的 fcitx，以前用 ibus 的时候因为它的依赖关系太恐怖所以就用的ppa……
<woniu> 那些软件的版本要求比较新，发现源里面都太旧了，结果自己去下载安装后发现和系统有些不兼容
<woniu> 搞得系统全都是口口口
<iVIM2> 我的ATI启动X后不能再次切换到tty了
<richard_ma> Linuxer帮忙转发：郑州有位童鞋在安装Ubuntu过程中遇到困难，希望能当面求教，附近的Linuxer有没有能帮上忙的，谢谢。联系邮箱：onlynning@gmail.com
<ycerror> = =安装Ubuntu遇到困难
<gebjgd> tenzu< 在么
<ofan> http://www.matrix67.com/blog/archives/3985  这个太刁了wc..
<gebjgd> tenzu< 在么
<gebjgd> tenzu< 在么
<gebjgd> tenzu< 在么
<iVIM2> 请问fat什么工具
<iVIM2> 要mkfs.vfat要装什么
<happyaron> mtools?
<iVIM2> happyaron: 如何格式化成FAT32?有个参数我忘了
<happyaron> iVIM2: 不知道。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 还是没有
<alvin_rxg> mkfs.vfat -f 32
<iVIM2> happyaron: dostools
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: O.K.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< packer速度很快
<alvin_rxg> o
<SuperXXC> 好多人
<FrankLv> 上次看到个ncdu工具听好的，就是中文好像支持不好，有替代软件或者让他支持中文么
<alvin_rxg> http://4gifs.com/gallery/d/134072-1/Rocketsnail.gif?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/wiki/trine_2  横版过关
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip5LJaguFHo&feature=related
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不错的游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 还要等。不过确实是不错的console游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 腾讯更新了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< linuxqq
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 用上了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 老机器上跑了一下。还是那么慢。继续web qq
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我怎么觉得webqq更慢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 继续pidgin
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 没。webqq你打开一个群。加载群名单的速度很快
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< linuxqq都不支持500人的大群
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 另外加载群名单的时候相当的慢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: webqq在我这里越用越慢，你那里是这样吗
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 不慢阿
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< chrome?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: firefox
<hyy> 这么晚了还有这么多人在？　请问有人用过e17吗？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 我不用fx上web qq
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 回车有的时候不管用
<gebjgd> hyy< 用过
<hyy> 怎样？
<gebjgd> hyy< 什么叫怎样？
<hyy> 速度怎样
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 是的
<gebjgd> hyy< 如果要是好用，我就不说我用过了。而是说正在用
<Jagdwurst> hyy: 自己试试就行了
<Jagdwurst> hyy: 不会相差太多的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 你试试看用chrome上webqq。直接有prism的功能
<hyy> gebjgd: 呵呵　那我还是用着我的fvwm了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 回车键每次都好用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 啥是prism?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< Prism is a simple XULRunner based browser that hosts web applications without the normal web browser user interface
<hyy> Jagdwurst: prism 是个快捷上web的工具而已
<hyy> 我发现prism for firefox有点占资源
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> hyy< chrome
<hyy> chrome 比　firefox好点
<alvin_rxg> 跑分
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: linuxqq没更新啊
<hyy> linuxqq已经更新了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20101226/106146.html
<hyy> 我今天刚改用linuxqq了
<Jagdwurst> 版本信息：QQ for Linux 1.0 Beta1　　发布时间：2009-01-04
<hyy> 虽然功能还是和原来一样，但是好友显示没有错了，占资源比web小
<gebjgd> hyy< 不咋地
<hyy> 那个tar.gz版
<hyy> 好像2010.12.22号更新的
<Jagdwurst> 我想看changelog，它居然没写
<Jagdwurst> 所谓的论坛也上不去
<hyy> gebjgd: qq少用的用linuxqq够了，挂着不碍事
<gebjgd> hyy< 慢
<gebjgd> hyy< 还是那么卡。加载群名单的时候
<gebjgd> hyy< 不支持500人大群
<hyy> 群功能确实不行
<gebjgd> hyy< 其他功能也不行阿
<hyy> gebjgd: 我一般只是发发信息而已，其他功能就用web
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 卡死
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< linuxqq
<ulinwx> 睡不着
<ulinwx> 有人在吗
<ulinwx> 出来聊天啊
<alvin_rxg> 〇
<alvin_rxg> 〇＿〇
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< calibre进communite了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< calibre进community了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: no idea
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 直接pacman就行了
<alvin_rxg> awesome 进 aur
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 就是那个管理电子书的。
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< gimp有单窗口版本了？
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< awesome似乎用起来有问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 因为超过3个窗口，tiling就无力了
<alvin_rxg> 哦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 你不知道？试试看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么试？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 运行gimp。看看有没有窗口tiling的问题
<alvin_rxg> ...... 我这没问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 无法tiling
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 因为gimp的窗口是浮动的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 可以了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 以前只能用鼠标自己调
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547788/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 难怪
<xiaoy> ERROR: No AGG development package installed!
<xiaoy>                Install it from http://www.antigrain.com
<xiaoy> i got this ^
<xiaoy> to install agg: just ./configure&&make&&make install ?
<gebjgd> xiaoy< 用的ubuntu?
<xiaoy> gebjgd:没事了：P我在错窗口写错了信息。。。不好意思
<xiaoy> :P
<^k^>  06:03
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-19
<orighost> hi
<LOL_> Net split?
<knownbad> no, your legs split.
<lotcor> no, your legs split
<knownbad> lotcor: repeat after me.
<snugglecat> xmarks 是不是被墙了
<MeaCulpa> 早
<kiss_kill> 都在睡觉？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阳光好啊，午饭后一起去日光浴吧
<kiss_kill> 木有人说话阿
<MeaCulpa> 擦，电信还忽悠升级啊
<kiss_kill> 升光纤嘛
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<jiero> ofan: 多少钱啊。
<ofan> jiero: 9rmb/m
<jiero> ofan: 买个给妹妹看电影。。。 $1.5 行不。。。
<jiero> ^_^
<ofan> jiero: 好 要几个月的？
<zzmfish> ofan: 怎么买？
<jiero> ofan: 一个月 :D
<ofan> jiero: 看电影还要翻墙？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez 目击
<ofan> zzmfish: 支付宝
<jiero> ofan: 就她放假的时候...
<ofan> jiero: 奥，你有支付宝么
<zzmfish> ofan: 告诉我购买方式吧
<ofan> jiero: pm我想要的账号和密码
<ofan> zzmfish: 告诉我你想要的账户和密码，支付宝付款，开通
<jiero> ofan: 对哦。。。突然想起来我跟本不会ssh。先算了。。。
<ofan> ..
<ofan> jiero: 你个垃圾..玩我
<jiero> ofan: 不是有意的。
<ofan> jiero: 绝对是
<zzmfish> ofan: 我现在比较忙，晚点再跟你联系吧
<ofan> zzmfish: 大概几点啊？
<ofan> jiero: 不信你不会ssh
<zzmfish> ofan: 不知道哦，反正有空的时候找你吧
<ofan> 哦
<adam8157> ofan: momo
 * ofan 出售VPN,SSH
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 最近没空，哪天晚上我找你，ssh 登不上你那新域名
<ofan> ..
<jiero> ofan: 上次tenzu给我一步一步指挥的autoproxy，还是啥。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ping 的ip是多少
<jiero> ofan: 你的 zip是哪里？
<jiero> ofan: 你的zip号是啥？
<ofan> 什么zip好
<jiero> ofan: postal code
<ofan> jiero: 51324
<jiero> ofan: 怎么提示不正确。。。
<ofan> jiero: 43123
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 回家看看
<jiero> ofan: 美国人也赚那么多邮费。。。讨厌。
<CyrusYzGTt> 釋天:	
<CyrusYzGTt> 穹，蒼蒼，天也。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 讨厌。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 那是 取自 古典的 字书  释天的 内容
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<adam8157> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8547778/why-is-one-loop-so-much-slower-than-two-loops
<arzyu> ubuntu 11.10那个“系统设置”程序叫什么名字来着？
<arzyu> 刚才一不小心把它给卸载了。
<arzyu> 时间设置也被卸载了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似是 c开头的。。
<orighost> 11.10太蛋疼了
<jiero> orighost:  接受日新月异的世界。
<zf> gnome3太蛋疼了
<orighost> unity更蛋疼
<orighost> ／msg jiero hehe
<jiero> gnome2太蛋疼了，ICS太蛋疼了。
<jiero> kde4太蛋疼了，我也会说。
<orighost> ／whois jska
<jska> orighost i'm God
<orighost> 私聊命令是什么了
<mayli> orighost: /msg nick
<orighost> 未知命令
<mayli> orighost: 什么客户端？
<orighost> empathy 呀
<orighost> 还自动换行
<orighost> 不知道是怎么回事
<mayli> orighost: 双击用户名
<orighost> ／msg kk
<jiero> orighost:中文符号不能用。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Cache的问题？按理说一个循环应该比两个快的多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一楼有答案 我原来猜想是默认用了栈之类的结构
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现代的编译器会不会直接优化掉，合并成一个loop?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这样的优化可能会和C的语义冲突吧
<MeaCulpa> hmm 不懂，不懂编程，只是最近刚听一老师吹编译器Cache优化
<MeaCulpa> 为啥这些学校的老头子喜欢天天喷Intel...
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 说intel快是有人会赞助的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: x86冗余, 大怪物. RISC的相对要清晰很多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: POWER吧...L3都板载了的RISC...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 18摸最会吹这套
<MeaCulpa> StackOverflow 真是天马行空
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3629364-1-1.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 谁是真英雄？IBM Power虚拟机对阵X86物理机! - Power活动专区 - CU活动专区 - ChinaUnix.net
<lotcor> 在浙江台州，上海以及来自全球的电子垃圾在这里汇集，与臭名昭著的广东贵屿、清远等地相比，台州被称为“后起之秀”，这里是江浙一带最大的电子垃圾拆解基地，并被海外媒体称为电子垃圾的“切尔诺贝利”。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 看过了，广告贴
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 结果呢
<mayli> 花300块钱买个cisc或者risc，哪个cpu更快？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不知道...肯定是POWER胜出的我估计
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我猜也是 要不也不会拿出来现眼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: POWER可以做到单位$ 的性能超过x86, 但是你的裂度大，最便宜的POWER也要贵很多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: x86有多种编译器可选，POWER只有那IBM的gcc copy. 除非你上Java...
<MeaCulpa> 总之是毫无意义的比较~~
<adam8157> lol
<mayli> MeaCulpa: adam8157 微软和risc不合作，桌面市场就没多少戏，也就只能奋斗在几美元的移动cpu或者上千的服务器cpu
<MeaCulpa> 但是如果是自己从头搭的搞科学计算，还是挺牛的。一般应用，有20%的load很猛了
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 裂度?
<MeaCulpa> 就是最小花费单位
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 可惜了那个Cell芯片，新的PS4可能要归顺Intel了...
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 单位$的性能可能高，但是最便宜的机器也比x86贵很多
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  ARM的布兜是 RISC吗。。。
 * adam8157 问: /away -one 和 /away -all 有啥区别
<MeaCulpa> jiero: arm是啊，但是游戏机以前都是18摸芯片
<MeaCulpa> 老金挂了？
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 現在 arm 筆電也多了
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  现在都要去 Arm了吧。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 我刚看到
<mayli> MeaCulpa: risc arm的移动处理器挺便宜的，就是慢。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 游戏机要考虑浮点，用arm的话还得上gpu
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 用intel估计也要gnu
<MeaCulpa> s/gnu/gpu
<jiero> mayli: 因为arm太不统一了
 * adam8157 http://news.163.com/11/1219/11/7LKP3E4A0001124J.html
<MeaCulpa> jiero: cell可以一个芯片搞定
<mayli> MeaCulpa: arm有vfp和neon
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  gpu多好啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 日本人靠不住，18摸估计要砍掉Cell了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 耗电
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 合起来功耗也比 cell小得多。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不见得
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那就看Nvidia的了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 唉，可惜了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可惜什么？
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得Cell的思路挺好的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Cell啊，死了
<zhao> 金正日死了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 额。18摸员工的感叹。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 还记得上次我给你说的 关于 yum cli bug 么。。 我找不到自己发的，， 告诉 gfrog_ 让她看看。。 前天升级了 yum 还是一样的问题。。
<jiero> zhao: 怎么真的？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这东西，估计上层也是没法再投入了
<mayli> jiero: 员工？
<zhao> 百度新闻说的
<MeaCulpa> 金日成据说是个小人物捏造出来的
<eexp> roylez: 有人污蔑你。
<eexp> 今天别请 MeaCulpa 吃饭了。
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄：终于在 firefox 8.0.1 x86_64 上使用 moonlight x86_64.xpi了，， 虽然，，多数情况不能使用。。 
<zhao> 朝鲜官方正式公布的
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: gfrog_ https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=750192
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 750192 in yum "yum error when update" [High,Closed: cantfix]
<adam8157> roylez: 主席啊~
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 弱弱问一下：gnome,gnome shell,gtk,unity,compiz这几个是什么关系啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357825 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 imlegend — 2011-12-19 11:13
 * adam8157 傻逼cnbeta 明明是一处sun jdk 它给说成移除openjdk
<GNUdog|away> MeaCulpa, 我们一个老师他爹，是金日成的恩师…
<lubcat> ......
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好啊。等 Nvidia了。 8核如果再3芯片合起来就好玩了。做台式的。
 * orighost hehe
<eexp> GNUdog|away: 那还没去？
<GNUdog|away> eexp, 现在挂的这个，是金正日
 * adam8157 I'm not glad he's dead, but I'm glad he's gone. Nobody deserves to have to die. But we all deserve the end of King' malign influence on people's life.
<ofan> 金正日挂了
 * adam8157 I'm not glad he's dead, but I'm glad he's gone. Nobody deserves to have to die. But we all deserve the end of Kim' malign influence on people's life.
<ofan> roylez: yeah
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 據說現在幾乎沒有 cisc 機器 [D[Chttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86#Current_implementations
<lubcat> 挂了？
<^k^> Kandu 非linux网址? x86 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: :P
<lubcat> 老卡还没挂  老金先挂了
<eexp> GNUdog|away: 都这么久了。恩师应该早随去
<adam8157> roylez: 主席还不出来
<adam8157> roylez: 莫非真是一体的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 主席这会儿应该在用膳了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们一般几点用膳
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 随意几点...
<adam8157> 自己掌握
<eexp> adam8157: ...
<ofan> adam8157: 刚刚看了那个stackoverflow的贴，其实就是cpu的cache的问题
<ofan> 卡斯特罗？
<zhao> 又一个残害百姓的独裁者死了 大家该高兴
<MeaCulpa> zhao: 你了解情况么...
<eexp> 卡斯特罗，至少不贪。马拉多纳说的。
<zhao> 独裁着都该死
<MeaCulpa> 卡斯特罗也清剿了一些人的
<MeaCulpa> zhao: 那只是对外情况...按你这么说，李光耀最该死？
<fivesheep_> oh yeah
<fivesheep_> 金二死了
<fivesheep_> 大悲大喜的一天
<roylez> MeaCulpa adam8157 eexp ofan 都谁污蔑我了？
<roylez> adam8157 MeaCulpa 那个power和intel的对比，是不是最后是18摸的sales赢了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 木有
<ofan> ssh挂了，root登录不了，还好已经连上了..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 显然POWER必胜的
<MeaCulpa> 在国企，买便宜的东西，上对不起领导，下对不起下属，断自己财路，还无视了国家科技投入，于人于己于国于百姓都是大逆不道
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/X1w8Z.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还阻碍了GDP发展
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/GeyzL.jpg
<snugglecat> 最终还是得回到 kde
<MeaCulpa> 老金会不会搞水晶棺材？
<MeaCulpa> 有政治风险的，后人可以随便拿来鞭尸
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: .....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/nWZWu
<^k^> roylez 非linux网址? Im always a hit with the ladies... - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/tHt42.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/d26RH
<^k^> roylez 非linux网址? Best photo bomb ever - Imgur
<roylez> eexp: http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/456/cache/martial-art-india_45677_990x742.jpg
<roylez> eexp: http://i.imgur.com/GoDUY.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/Sqg2x
<^k^> roylez 非linux网址? Problem Einstein - Imgur
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://static.themetapicture.com/media/90s-barbie-vs-00s-barbie-evolution-540x405.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 看书遇到的问题，关于重定向 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357829 0是输入 1是输出 2是错误输出 find /home -name .bashrc > list_right 2> list_error 那个home中的 -name是什么意思？ 以下是man find截图 统计信息: 发表于 由 apple1900 — 2011-12-19 12:14
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，美国人口味清淡了，还是Barbie国际化了
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/60glJc0UNa4/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 电影《美国战队-世界警察》"金正日"唱寂寞歌_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 金正日
<ofan> git 不会保留元文件的权限？？？
<adam8157> roylez: http://imagebin.org/189289
<adam8157> ofan: 统一到755 644
<adam8157> ofan: 应该可以设置吧
<ofan> adam8157: 看到了，有设置选项
<adam8157> ofan: 但是对于VCS 755 644会减少很多麻烦吧
<adam8157> ofan: x权限可以保留
<ofan> nnd checkout出来的ssh host key权限不对，导致ssh挂了
<ofan> adam8157: clone的时候不保留比较好
<adam8157> roylez: http://v.news.163.com/video/2011/12/G/I/V7KN1SUGI.html
<^k^> adam8157 非linux网址? 朝鲜著名女播音员播报金正日逝世消息 - 网易新闻视频_网易视频
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<sulit> 玻璃
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 关于Ubuntu11.10摄像头驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357830 我的本本是ThinkPad SL300，内置的太欣摄像头，我在国外一个开源网站下载了开源驱动，支持2.6以上的内核，但编译时提示内核不支持，请问有什么方法可以安装好摄像头驱动，或者更好的驱动下载地址，请大家的帮帮忙，谢谢  ...
<microcai> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> microcai: hi
<sulit> 额
<microcai> skywalker ....
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么解决ranger的中文显示问题么??
<adam8157> Evanescence: 哪里显示错了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 完全无法显示中文,我之前第一次从git中make安装可以显示,第二次make后,就再也不能显示中文了
<adam8157> Evanescence: like this? https://github.com/hut/ranger/issues/16
<Evanescence> adam8157: thanks
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我这儿显示的全是????
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 谁来推荐一款WM http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357832 本本用KDE，开了Plasma-desktop处理器占用虽然只有1%～5%，但是却一直在高频率运行...看来KDE对笔记本还不够友好。 所以KDE就用家里的台机折腾了。 现在想大家推荐一款WM，要求如下： 1、轻量快速（其实wm都还好） 2、稳定（如果e17能稳定些肯定是首选） 3 ...
<adam8157> Evanescence: 干嘛make...我都是直接建立软链接扔到path里
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我是读readme的啊....
<Evanescence> adam8157: 再说,make会出问题??
<adam8157> Evanescence: 听那些... 我都是扔软链接的...
<adam8157> 不知道make干了啥 应该只是python install而已
<Evanescence> adam8157: 额... 话说重装是不是需要卸载啊???
<adam8157> Evanescence: 如果可以就卸载好了 或者你直接运行git中的ranger看看先?
<Evanescence> adam8157: git中的直接可以运行? 怎么运行?
<adam8157> Evanescence: ./ranger.py
<Evanescence> adam8157: 还是全是????
<adam8157> Evanescence: ...
<adam8157> Evanescence: locale?
<Evanescence> adam8157: 会不会是我中文设置问题啊? 你的终端是怎么设置中文显示的?
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我从来没设置过....
<Evanescence> adam8157: 是在zshrc里设置么?
<adam8157> Evanescence: en.US_UTF-8 加中文字体
<adam8157> 不用啥设置啊...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 是啊,我没设置,但是为了解决这个问题,需要尝试下,是否是这个有关的问题
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你具体点,怎么en.US_UTF-8 加中文字体
<adam8157> Evanescence: ...就是英文locale加中文字体呗....
<adam8157> Evanescence: 你用weechat 能看到中文 ranger就也没问题啊
<Evanescence> adam8157: 不懂啊.... 像这样? 在zshrc文件里, locale=en.US_UTF-8 wgy-micro-hei ?
<adam8157> roylez: gfrog_ kindle touch的源码中惊现awesome
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我也觉得是这样,而且我用按键 A来命名文件的时候,可以正常显示中文的,所以就觉得很奇怪....
<adam8157> Evanescence: 那就说明你文件名不是utf8?
<roylez> adam8157: ...?
<adam8157> roylez: awesome wm
<adam8157> roylez: kindle touch的源码中有
<Evanescence> adam8157: 怎么查file的文件名的编码啊? file 命令?
<adam8157> Evanescence: no idea.  ls下看看能看到不
<adam8157> Evanescence: ls下也是???
<Evanescence> adam8157: ls完全没问题啊....其他地方都可以正常显示中文,除了ranger里
<adam8157> Evanescence: lol
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你是说整个awesome wm的源码? 那不是可以在kindle里玩awesome?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 可能只是用了一部分吧
<adam8157> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200203720
<^k^> adam8157 非linux网址? Amazon.com Help: Source Code Notice
<ofan> 有人了解gettext么？
<Evanescence> adam8157: 可以补全那部分,就可以玩awesome了...哈哈后
<jiero> roylez: 换头像吧
<zhan> roylez: 你领到船票了？
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/Mattel-T8498-Mindflex-Duel-Game/dp/B004GHNFKK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324271230&sr=8-1
<^k^> roylez 非linux网址? Amazon.com: Mindflex Duel Game: Toys & Games
<roylez> eexp: http://www.amazon.com/Mattel-T8498-Mindflex-Duel-Game/dp/B004GHNFKK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324271230&sr=8-1
<roylez> zhan: 必须的
<adam8157> roylez: 意念?
<jiero> roylez: :D 主席
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> roylez: 一个sh, 解压出文件, 那个格式叫啥来着
<roylez> adam8157: 啥？
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道你说的啥意思
<Evanescence> adam8157: 自解压????
<zhan> 嗯，很抽象
<adam8157> roylez: 例如支付宝那种, 把文件放在sh里 自解压那个
<zhan> 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 高级
<roylez> adam8157: 人家直接放的binary吧。就我看还不如放base64高端
<zhan> 那个不是 cat xxx >> xxx.sh 么
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我看过那个文件,后面好像不是shell脚本,前面部分是
<adam8157> Evanescence: roylez zhan 是的  这个东西有个英文名字的  叫啥来着...
<MeaCulpa> 那是binary
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • ^_^，半成品Qt通讯录出炉啦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357833 初学Qt，忙活了3天，用Qt做的，代码大改俩次，终于作出了这个半成品。已经实现了通讯录文件的编辑功能。但用户暂时看不到数据变化。只能在文件关闭后用十六进制编辑器看到文件的内容。 准备在寒假实现以下功能 0。让用户能够编辑的时候 ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这种sh文件叫啥来着
<Evanescence> adam8157: 可以问问#bash频道的
<adam8157> Evanescence: zhan jiero roylez MeaCulpa   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shar
<^k^> adam8157 非linux网址? shar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zhan> 读着像“傻”
<Evanescence> ......
<jiero> adam8157: 奇怪的哦。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不知道...
<roylez> adam8157: 这阿三确实蛮傻的，还戴墨镜.... http://i.imm.io/db97.png
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: shar
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .... Shar不是黑暗精灵的主神么
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Python最适合这么搞...
<LOL_> 小K出毛病了吗?为什么总要加"非Linux网址"
<adam8157> http://linux.die.net/man/1/shar
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: shar(1): create shell archives - Linux man page
 * ofan Q:gettext会自动读取./po/下的文件？
<adam8157> LOL_: 他再这样咱就踢他, 如何? cc ^k^
 * ofan Q: gettext会自动读取./po/下的文件？
<LOL_> http://xxoo.com
<^k^> LOL_ 非linux网址? xxoo.com: The Best Search Links on the Net
<ofan> http://xxx.com
<^k^> ofan 非linux网址? Free XXX Sex Movies and Porn Videos
<LOL_> adam8157: 这个不是官方的?
<^k^> ofan 非linux网址? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> http://megastep.org/makeself/
<MeaCulpa> http://whitehouse.com/
<^k^> MeaCulpa 非linux网址? whitehouse.com
<Evanescence> vim: autocmd FileType vimwiki :MgrClose<CR> 这个不对啊,请问要怎么修正啊??
<LOL_> http://www.baiud.com
<^k^> LOL_ 非linux网址? www.baiud.com
<Evanescence> 我怎么觉得kk的这个非linux网址非常扎眼啊....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 每次一有sopa的消息 白宫网站就挂
<ofan> Evanescence: *.vimwiki
<Evanescence> ofan: 用BufNew 这样的?
<ofan> Evanescence: 看你要干什么
<ofan> 没人用gettext?????????????
<LOL_> http://kk.net
<^k^> LOL_,非linux网址? ["undefined method `gsub!' for nil:NilClass . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> http://www.gov.cn
<Evanescence> ofan: 我想在打开 *.vimwiki文件的时候都执行 :mgrclose这个命令
<^k^> ofan,非linux网址? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> Evanescence: BufEnter
<LOL_> ^k^: time
<ofan> http://www.cn
<^k^> ofan,非linux网址? Redirect
<ofan> http://www.www.cn
<Evanescence> ofan: 之后直接跟 *.vimwiki :Mgrclose<CR> 就行了?
<ofan> Evanescence: 对
<^k^> ofan,非linux网址? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<Evanescence> ofan: ERROR: Error detected while processing BufNew Auto commands for "*.wiki":
<Evanescence> E488: Trailing characters: :MgrClose<CR>
<ofan> Evanescence: 多写了
<ofan> Evanescence: 不要写group
<Evanescence> ofan: 什么group ?
<ofan> Evanescence: au BufEnter *.wiki :MgrClose<CR>
<Evanescence> ofan: 我就是这样的写在vimrc里的啊,得到了那个错误提示
<ofan> Evanescence: 我这没问题
<eexp> roylez:  有人唱歌。 全世界一起唱，金哥bye，金哥bye，金哥on the way！
<Evanescence> ofan: 那个 E488: Trailing characters: :MgrClose<CR>是啥意思啊? 我看了help,没看懂
<ofan> Evanescence: 命令后有多余字符
<Evanescence> ofan: 没理由啊,我后面没加东西啊....
<ofan> Evanescence: 帖
<Evanescence> ofan: 全部vimrc 还是一行? 我vimrc很长的... 1792行....
<eexp> 。。这可是xx唱的。
<sunwilston> 有谁知道Firefox 启动后显示常用页面的插件，就像chrome那样
<cfy> eexp: ee
<ofan> Evanescence: ...
<eexp> roylez:
<eexp> cfy:
<ofan> sunwilston: 直接用chrome不就完了
<cfy> roylez: 那个网站有京东的价格走势图的？
<roylez> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> eexp: 那个car2,有cia啥的
<cfy> eexp: 你看过？
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。
<roylez> cfy: 你要买的话，给我寄一个计时器，10块苹果样子的就好
<sunwilston> ofan: 在我的系统中感觉firefox的字体显示效果比chrome要好一些
<ofan> sunwilston: 改字体
<cfy> roylez: ...
<eexp> cfy: 啥？ cia?
<cfy> eexp: 日本的呀
<sunwilston> 呵呵
<cfy> eexp: 不是那个讲述拖车故事的
<cfy> eexp: 是新的
<cfy> eexp: 哈哈
<cfy> eexp: 有个比赛的。知道不？
<cfy> eexp: 比赛了三场
<eexp> 就是啥间谍啥的嘛。和日本车飚车的。
<cfy> eexp: 哦？你看过？
<eexp> 先是当间谍。是不
<cfy> eexp: 特殊燃料
<cfy> eexp: 没有啊
<eexp> 。
<cfy> eexp: 完全没当过间谍
<cfy> eexp: 有没有特殊燃料？就一个故事。不是有很多故事的
<eexp> 我去看介绍。忘记了
<cfy> eexp: ..
<eexp> 是啊。还有哪个海湾，飚车的。
<eexp> 被枪手袭击的。
<cfy> eexp: 被狙击的？
<cfy> eexp: 特殊燃料？
<cfy> eexp: 有没有特殊燃料？
<eexp> 忘记燃料了。似乎有
<cfy> eexp: 好吧。。。
<cfy> eexp: 那确实看过了。。。
<eexp> 那啥老板，被抓。最后
<cfy> eexp: 哦。。。。那是了
<eexp> 可是，我看过很久了啊
<cfy> eexp: 你哪里看的？
<MeaCulpa> sunwilston: 很多这样的插件...
<eexp> bt下的吧。先下的几个，要指定播放器看。后来反正记得下了2个，效果不好的
<cfy> eexp: 还不如买个会员，qq旋风之类的
<cfy> eexp: 然后离线下载，用ed2k链接
<eexp> 出钱，才不
<eexp> 不是qvod可直接下嘛
<eexp> 要是有中文音轨的。你就通知我。 cfy
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 桌面版的IPTABLES不支持NAT表？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357839 iptables v1.4.10: can't initialize iptables table `NAT': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?) Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded. 自己升级？还是我少做什么事了？ 版本是11.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 双鱼的契约 — 2011-12-19 13:34
<sunwilston> MeaCulpa: 没有chrome自带的好
<cfy> eexp: qvod的不清晰
<cfy> eexp: ed2k的都是1G+的哦
<cfy> eexp: 我看看
<eexp> cfy: 难得有中文音轨的呢
<eexp> 就walle的dvd版本有。内容都是中文显示的。
<cfy> eexp: 好像没
<cfy> eexp: 哦。。。
 * cfy afk
<MeaCulpa> sunwilston: o, 那你去chrome嘛
<eexp> cfy: 等正版吧。
<eexp> 现在的电影，小孩子都骗，看字幕的也放。缺德呢
<adam8157> eexp: 小e~
 * ofan 狗bye，金狗bye，江狗 on the way
 * ofan 金狗bye，金狗bye，江狗 on the way
<huntxu> roylez: op你好
<roylez> huntxu: .
<huntxu> roylez: op再見
<roylez> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 困屎了
<roylez> huntxu: 你困在屎里了？
<huntxu> roylez: 這兩天一直在刷新ns的system update更新
<huntxu> ro
<huntxu> roylez:  還沒有輪到我...
<eexp> 这啥黑话？
<huntxu> eexp: 60後你好
<adam8157> huntxu: 手动
<huntxu> adam8157: 手動還買ns幹嘛。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎麽都要體驗一下才罷休
<adam8157> huntxu: 等吧 少年
<huntxu> adam8157:  咱花錢買的就是服務 :D
<roylez> huntxu: 等吧少年，至少等一年
<huntxu> roylez: 你沒看新聞麽
<GNUdog> Google 这个分批推送的确很恶心
<huntxu> roylez: 最多等兩星期
<GNUdog> 美版有时候要等一个月或者更久
<roylez> huntxu: 你多少钱买的？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<huntxu> roylez: 不到2k
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<jiero> 什么东西啊？
<huntxu> roylez: 不像某些米人隨便就是N9...
 * jiero 轻轻地抚摸 palomino|working 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> huntxu: 没有啊。我指望你送我一只N9呢
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 jiero 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<jiero> huntxu: 为啥不是n9呢？要n950吧。
<jiero> roylez: 只要你把android移植到n9有人愿意支付 220欧元。
 * roylez 扯了扯 palomino|working 的尾巴，眼中充满爱怜
<palomino|working> .....
<huntxu> jiero: webos不好麽
<jiero> huntxu: 不容易把
<eexp> 扯后腿吧。 roylez
<jiero> huntxu: 有人想要玩GTA3
<ofan> roylez: 怎么了这是
<eexp> 破马喜欢
<ofan> roylez: 主席哀悼了么
<jiero> ofan: 我看到一个东西哦。
<jiero> ofan: 你好玩。
<MeaCulpa>  “野战”列车、“操劳”过度、“心源性猝死”
<huntxu> roylez: 對哦，你該換頭像了
<ofan> 金正日：哦也，总算弄到船票了，那个谁谁谁，赶紧装一车美女我们去西藏～～
<ofan> ：喳
<ofan> 火车：哐当哐当哐当哐当
<ofan> biu～～～～～
<ofan> 牛魔王，和小甜甜出来看升仙啦～～
<jiero> roylez: 你见过魔都有人耍 windowfarms.org这样的东西吗/？
<palomino|working> .....
<jiero> 谁要学英文？
<jiero> 看了TED Talk，真的好多好玩的主意
<jiero> http://duolingo.com/
<^k^> jiero,非linux网址? DuolingoDuolingo
<jiero> ^k^ 小子该打
<^k^> jiero, 那是什么？  ㍦ 
<huntxu> ㍦
<jiero> huntxu: 你买了什么？ XOOM？
 * jiero 看到 XOOM还是啥平板 $299
<huntxu> jiero: XOOM是啥
<jiero> huntxu: 好像是moto的平板电脑
<huntxu> jiero: 木見過
<jiero> huntxu: 我是最近找礼物看到的信息罢了。
<jiero> huntxu: 你买了什么/。
<huntxu> jiero: ns
<jiero> huntxu: 不懂。。。
<jiero> roylez: huntxu买了什么/。
<adam8157> jiero: nexus S
<jiero> adam8157: 哦，手机吗。
<adam8157> jiero: en
<jiero> 似乎qii用过。
<jiero> adam8157: 买个webos的吧。$43
<adam8157> jiero: $43?
<jiero> adam8157: 美国二手
<adam8157> - -
<jiero> adam8157: 当然，新的就贵了 ;D
<jiero> 16GB的 512MB RAM还要怎样
<jiero> adam8157: shellex到底是男是女啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 好奇这个干啥嘛
<jiero> adam8157: 很好奇，
<zhan> adam8157: 估计恋上了
<jiero> adam8157: 中性人
<metbsd> 我买了DV6，呵呵
<adam8157> jiero: 知道是个很萌很有意思的死宅就好了, 别的东西既然TA不说, 就有TA不说的道理
<jiero> zhan...
<metbsd> 估计你们没人的笔记本配置比我的好了
<adam8157> zhan: 很可能
<jiero> adam8157: 明白。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<eexp> jiero: 男的
<zhan> 阿姨也是男的
<jiero> eexp: 哦。有一个支持男说。
<jiero> 见到某人说女。有人说男。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下去转转？
<eexp> zhan: 鱼鱼也是
<eexp> roylez: 下去地狱？
<eexp> 吓人
<adam8157> eexp: lol
<eexp> 今天别说这话
<snugglecat> 有啥好的 等宽字体么
<adam8157> snugglecat: dejavu
<snugglecat> 不要这个， 我要特别的
<snugglecat> 今天我折腾字体
<adam8157> snugglecat: monaco
<snugglecat> 应该保存这个配置， 以前弄过， 之前重装系统 傻傻的 把我的 home 分区给格了
<adam8157> snugglecat: github
<snugglecat> 还有啥更体特别的么
<eexp> 字体网站，多的是。还问
<zhan> http://www.xici.net/d140445659.htm
<^k^> zhan,非linux网址? 这些人真搞啊！_镇江都市论坛_西祠胡同
<jiero> snugglecat: 就那么几种。你要中文的就当我没说
<snugglecat> 我要著名的
<jiero> snugglecat: 著名的。 DejaVu
<snugglecat> 我的 称线和非称线都是著名的
<snugglecat> 哦
<adam8157> 衬线
<snugglecat> 我要更著名的
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=357714 看下面的图。 snugglecat
<^k^> eexp ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - fontforge 修改字体
<adam8157> snugglecat: 什么叫更著名
<eexp> 全套字体
<snugglecat> 称线用 didot
<snugglecat> 非称线的用 h 开头的那个
<oooo> 有谁知道怎么让一个textview透明？
<oooo> 用的是pygtk
<jiero> snugglecat: 更著名的？ Consolas 用户最多。
<jiero> snugglecat: 但是它没名气。
<snugglecat> 哦， 我不懂字体， 我就一暴发户
<snugglecat> 就是要最著名的
<snugglecat> 不懂欣赏
<jiero> snugglecat: 好吧。最著名的是 arial
<jiero> snugglecat: 那就啥也别管，就用默认的。
<zhan> helvetica？
<snugglecat> 是的
<zhan> 这个字体还拍了一个纪录片的
<jiero> helvetica 根本不是啥最著名的吧。。。
<jiero> 只是一个族
<snugglecat> jiero, 那给个最著名的非称线的
<snugglecat> jiero, 我不懂欣赏， 就是要最著名的
<jiero> snugglecat: 随你便。。。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<jiero> snugglecat: 没有统计这个垃圾最字。
<snugglecat> 那推荐一个
<LOL_> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<adam8157> jiero: 你用啥字体
<jiero> snugglecat: 都是经常换版本的，经常分支的
<^k^> LOL_, 2011-12-19 14:49:22 +0800
<jiero> adam8157: 我，Linux Libertine系列的，Ubuntu系列的，还有ADF的。
 * adam8157 我目前是Dejavu + 文泉驿正黑
<jiero> adam8157: 还有 Liberation的。
<jiero> 好吧，正黑也是
<adam8157> jiero: 比我新潮
<jiero> adam8157: 但。。。刚才不是说英文的么。。。
<adam8157> jiero: dejavu嘛
<snugglecat> 就推荐一个罗， 我都说我不懂欣赏， 你就不能随便说一个， 就说最著名的不就好了么
<jiero> adam8157: Dejavu就是一个问题，同字号的比别的大太多了。。。
 * adam8157 好多人用monaco...
<jiero> snugglecat: 啥。。。最著名的是啥啊。。。每个著名的派系都有好多个。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<eexp> courier 不好？
<snugglecat> 随便啦
<snugglecat> 随便啦
<jiero> eexp: 不好。。。
<jiero> eexp: 太细我不喜欢 :D
<eexp> 我觉得代码，这个最好看
<snugglecat> jiero, 我说我不懂了， 骗骗我， 满足一下虚荣心不行么
<jiero> snugglecat: 用我玩的:D
<eexp> 打字机的字体
<snugglecat> 我就一买达芬奇家具的主
<snugglecat> 好么
<eexp> snugglecat: 那你闭嘴。别说话。
<LOL_> ^k^:  > Time.now
<jiero> snugglecat:  http://arkandis.tuxfamily.org/fonts/NeoGothis-Std-20110212.zip
<^k^> jiero,非linux网址?
<jiero> ^k^ 你连tux都不认识？
<adam8157> eexp: 衬线等宽. 相当不喜欢...
<^k^> jiero, 我不知道如果我知道它。  ㍦ 
<jiero> adam8157: Liberation Mono 不好吗？我手机都用。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 稍细长 尖锐
<LOL_> 直到我的膝盖中了一箭是什么意思?
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。Ubuntu的Mono大字不错，小字（14pt以下）完全是垃圾
<jiero> adam8157: 我喜欢长的尖尖的字体 :D
<ScarletWolf> LOL_: 一个游戏里的NPC台词
<LOL_> ScarletWolf: 哪个游戏?
 * zhan Dejavu 路过
<adam8157> zhan: 握手
<jiero> LOL_: 上古卷轴5吧
<ScarletWolf> LOL_: 说是《上古卷轴5》
<palomino|working> 恩,是上古卷轴5没错...
<ScarletWolf> LOL_: 里面好多守卫说“以前我跟你一样是个冒险家，直到我的膝盖中了一箭”
<jiero> adam8157: 参加 http://www.windowfarms.org/
<^k^> jiero,非linux网址? Windowfarms
<jiero> palomino|working: http://www.windowfarms.org/
<jiero> roylez: http://www.windowfarms.org/
<jiero> eex
<jiero> eexp: http://www.windowfarms.org/
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 把我踢了吧
<palomino|working> ........我还以为跟ms windows有关
<LOL_> 以前我也是个好学生,直到我的膝盖中了一箭
<jiero> palomino|working: 真的反对某件事情：就要无视它！
<zhan> LOL_: 中了还想当个好学生，直到我另一个膝盖也中了一箭
<adam8157> gfrog: china-outdoors@  ?
<eexp> jiero: 啥。。。
<eexp> 园艺
<jiero> eexp: 可以吃
<eexp> 其实，都可以吃嘛
<zhan> 阿姨太恐怖了
<jiero> eexp: 对啊。
<zhan> 啥都吃
<jiero> zhan: 我是阿姨的追随者哦
<zhan> jiero: 总有一天你会妖怪化的
<jiero> zhan: 我不是妖怪
<zhan> jiero: 但是追随妖怪
<jiero> zhan: 。。。你要被踢么。
<eexp> zhan: 你是从猿人来的。祖先就是啥都吃的。
<zhan> jiero: 等你膝盖中箭就差不多了。。
<eexp> 现在，广东人也啥都吃。
<eexp> 别学脑残语
<LOL_> 死神来了3里的女主角挺好看的
<zhan> LOL_: 眼睛大
<LOL_> zhan: 对,长得像亚洲人
<LOL_> zhan: 4感觉就像狗尾续貂之作
<zhan> LOL_: 5 也不好看
<LOL_> zhan: 感觉2跟34都不一样,也就2里最后有人活了下来
<LOL_> zhan: 第一部那个女的竟然在2里死了
<zhan> LOL_: 躲着不就没事了么。出来就防不胜防了
<LOL_> 弱弱地问一下,在C里内存不声明是不是就不能使用,使用未声明的内存会Crash?
<zhan> 神马是“未声明的内存”？
<adam8157> zhan: 他是说只声明未定义 也就是未分配空间的数据结构吧
<LOL_> zhan: char* i="hi";strcpy(i+2,".");
<xiangfu> LOL_, 这一句不一定。
<xiangfu> segment fault 不一定。但这么写肯定不对。
<LOL_> char* a="hi",*b="mf";strcat(a+2,b);
<LOL_> zhan: ?
<zhan> 这不一样么？
<LOL_> zhan: Crash?
<zhan> 要看接着 a 后面的是啥，话说为啥这么写。
<LOL_> zhan: 因为不会写
<Kandu> 一般會 crash, 因為初始化 char* 的字符串字面值會被置入 rodata, 向這裏面寫，就 over
<bluek> 有人在用cad吗？
<LOL_> char* a="hi";a+1='b'可以吗?
<zhan> 指针都能这么弄啊。
<bluek> 字符串变量也可以+1啊？
<Kandu> char a[] 這樣定義的，才能寫。 char*a 定義的，不能寫
<zhan> 你要做 strcat， 首先要给一个足够写的空间。
<xiangfu> LOL_, *(a+1) = 'b'
<xiangfu> Kandu, 都一样。
<LOL_> xiangfu: 哦
<Kandu> xiangfu: 不一樣，我說的是定義，不是聲明
<xiangfu> a+1='b' 不对。*(a+1) 才可以
<Kandu> xiangfu: 一個置入 data 段，一個置入 rodata 段，向 rodata 寫，就保護異常
<xiangfu> ？
<xiangfu> char a[] 如果赋值是rodata
<LiMou_Coding> "hi" 是字面常量 在只读内存区
<bluek> 有人用过qcad吗？兼容autocad for win的格式吗？
<xiangfu> Kandu, 是。如果赋值了就是rodata段
<mengfei> 试试librecad
<Kandu> xiangfu: 賦值?
<xiangfu> char a[10]; char b[] = "hi";
<xiangfu> a 在 data, b 在rodata
<Kandu> xiangfu: 不是
<Kandu> xiangfu: 而且這不叫「賦值」，是聲明語法，這裏「=」是 c 在語言層面上的重載
<LiMou_Coding> char b[] ="hi" 用“hi"去初始化b数组
<xiangfu> char *a = "HI"; *(a+1)=b; 有问题吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，拿了个小小的Linux项目
<xiangfu> 我现在编译一下试试。:)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有机会叨扰蛋蛋他们了
<Kandu> xiangfu: 以指針定義的，rodata; 數組定義的 data :)
<xiangfu> Kandu, 哦，所以我搞反了？
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/189300
<ofan> 字符常量都在代码段里
<LiMou_Coding> 标准并没有具体规定这个 如果我没记错
<ofan> char * a = "hi"; 以前的编译器会生成代码在运行时把"hi" copy到heap里，现在编译器会给出warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
<Kandu> 標準規定了，如果我沒記錯
<LOL_> xiangfu: *(a+1)='b'是错的?
<xiangfu> Kandu, 果然。如果是char * 会报错。
<Kandu> xiangfu: c 語言太模糊了，語言層面的重載太多，是很容易搞混
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> cfy: 在不？
<zzmfish> linux内核没有使用分段机制，因此向只读数据段写数据不会导致崩溃
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/sR1uklcs8nI/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: Play Video Games with Biofeedback_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 jandan
<Kandu> zzmfish: 這是頁級保護，一樣的
<huntxu>  Biofeedback 是啥
<Kandu> zzmfish: 會崩潰
<ofan> 现在的编译器 char * a="hi"; *a='0'; 运行时也会出错
<zzmfish> Kandu: 页以4K为边界，操作一些只读数据也不一定导致崩溃
<xiangfu> zzmfish, 刚刚我编译了。
<xiangfu> zzmfish, Segmentation fault
<ofan> zzmfish: 你说的是os级的
<LiMou_Coding> Kandu, .data or .text sections, depending on compiler. ：）
<xiangfu> LiMou_Coding, what about gcc?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 全都是打飞机用到的肌肉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 用来玩游戏太奢侈了
<LiMou_Coding> xinagfu gcc Kandu 是对的 rdata
<LOL_> Kandu:  *(a+1)='b'是错的?
<ofan> .data .text只是个段名而已
<zzmfish> xiangfu: 我试了，的确会崩溃
<LiMou_Coding> 所以说 只要知道是在只读区域  没有硬性规定在哪里
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥linux项目
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 某Feature
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 和我有关的feature只有LXC
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 和你没关系~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9586dae7gw1do3hvss1y5g.gif
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的脚本刚写完 发现早就有了... http://www.duokan.com/forum/thread-51409-1-1.html   55555
<^k^> adam8157,非linux网址? Kindle Touch一键换字体(不用usbnet，putty，winscp，...) - 软件资源讨论 - 多看论坛 多看软件 - kindle 系列软件 电子书论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6927e7a5jw1do5wu6zhzhj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，那么NB?
<adam8157> roylez: 无聊图的 还是前几天的
<roylez> adam8157: /kick
<adam8157> roylez: 哎呀 主席总是能发现好有意思的图片哦 好棒
<snugglecat> 终于搞好了
<snugglecat> 圆体，字体太小， 笔画会粘住
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://291645.m1.ihompy.com.cn/201112/17/291645_1324116070yEMR.jpg
<LOL_> snugglecat: char *a = "HI"; *(a+1)=b; 有问题吗？
<ofan> nnnd 好残忍
<snugglecat> LOL_, 没问题
<zhan> 刚才大家说了半天，这哥们没听到啊。
<Kandu> zzmfish: 如果偏移夠大，運氣夠好 XD
<xiangfu> snugglecat, 大问题。
<xiangfu> zhan, 嗯。
<LOL_> 没听懂...俺是初学者
<Kandu> LiMou_Coding: 是啊，和 os 編譯器有關，不過 c 的標準是有規定的，初始化
<xiangfu> （如果偏移夠大，運氣夠好 XD） ：D
<Kandu> LOL_: 慢慢學唄
<MeaCulpa> ,,,
<MeaCulpa> 猫扑话题 : 不光卡扎菲、萨达姆、金正日死于69岁，其实苏联也死于69岁。他们都没看到70年产权房到期的那天。
<snugglecat> 我正对着字体陶醉着
<MeaCulpa> 我们国家的政策太nb了
<snugglecat> 金正日死了么
 * snugglecat 伤心， 又一神死了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 。。。
<snugglecat> 金正日和金正恩是兄弟么?????
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 金正日应该领了9年退休工资吧
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 我們也快到70歲了..
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 父子...
<ofan> snugglecat: 是夫妻
<snugglecat> 金正淑和金正日啥关系啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 人家是干部，不一样的
<ofan> snugglecat: 姐妹
<snugglecat> 两母子， 也是俩姊妹
<snugglecat> 两母子， 也是俩姐弟
<CyrusYzGTt> http://2010.tudou.com/3d-tudou/cinema.html
<snugglecat> ofan, 网上资料 金正淑是金正日的母亲
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,非linux网址? 土豆影院
<ofan> http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/mitx-faq-1219.html
<bluek> http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/free-cad-software/   好东西哇
<bluek> 共享一下
<^k^> bluek,非linux网址? Free CAD software * for your DWG files: DraftSight - Dassault Systèmes
<snugglecat> 金日成干了他的女儿金正淑， 生了金正日
<snugglecat> 金日成又干了金正日的老婆生了金正恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/ROipJ.jpg
<MeaCulpa>  RT @huangboma: 转自饭否：他们说金正日去世之后，朝鲜的肥胖人口减少了一半.........
<snugglecat> 金正日以为金正恩是他儿子
<bluek> 好东西哇，用cad的打开看看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 白化品种？
<snugglecat> 辈分真乱
<bluek> 只追求共享
<xiangfu> LOL_, 看书: <Pointers on C>  153 页。嘿嘿
<LOL_> xiangfu: 嗯
<snugglecat> 金氏家族就是如此繁衍的???
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<snugglecat> 谁能帮我捋顺他们的关系
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/9IM1E.jpg
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 主席叫你什么？ "恩" ??? 你就是金正恩
<snugglecat> ?
<bluek> 好东西哇
<bluek> 正在安装中
<ofan> LOL_: 看Expert C Prgramming
<LOL_> ofan: 哦
<snugglecat> 金正日真的死了？？？
<microcai> snugglecat: zhen d ?
<microcai> snugglecat:  真的？
<snugglecat> 是的
<snugglecat> 朝鮮電視台宣布，領袖金正日因疲勞過度於17日在列車上突然逝世。
<zent00> 玩车震死了？
<microcai> snugglecat: 胡说
<microcai> snugglecat: 正舒不是他女儿啊
<snugglecat> microcai, 我看一网络资料的， 我也不懂
<snugglecat> 是正淑， 不是正舒
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我跟笨，但是Ubuntu很聪明～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357863 完了一个星期的Fedora，很多问题搞不定，还是回到Ubuntu了。 今天又重装了系统，然后安装Google-Chrome，出错： Code: yaowei@yaowei-desktop:/tmp$ sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 126356 个文件和目录。) ...
<snugglecat> 可能看偏了， 可能是正恩的母亲
<snugglecat> 那文章说啥 正淑的蜡像 什么的
<snugglecat> 怎么我称呼的那么亲热
<LOL_> 你又邪恶了呗
<snugglecat> microcai, 没看错 http://finance.21cn.com/money/collection/2011/12/19/10184504.shtml
<^k^> snugglecat,非linux网址? 中国蜡像馆向朝鲜赠金正日生母金正淑蜡像(图) - 收藏 - 21CN.COM
<snugglecat> 金正日生母 金正淑
<MeaCulpa> Vivka: RT @deg_io: ☑ Kim Jong Il ☑ Khaddafi ☑ Osama Bin Laden ☑ Saddam Hussein ☐ Internet Explorer
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，这样的推都出现了
<palomino|working> ............
<zhan> 这是啥，最后怎么一个 ie
<CyrusYzGTt> 呃呃。。 不就是 死了个人，， 有必要 讨论这么久
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 有
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 么事？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你的膝盖中了一箭
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我真想关掉sametime
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没有哪个10分钟没人找我的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ???不明白 汝在說什麼， 看小說去
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 死的是个神啊
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<snugglecat> 人类最后一位神
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ?? 什么神，， 财神么？？ 我能得多少钱？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 2B 神
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 呃呃
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...惨
<snugglecat> 金正恩得要选妃了
<roylez> adam8157: 再过半小时为下班做准备
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 移居以色列的牛人咋都在Intel... http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/author/aharon-robbins/
<^k^> MeaCulpa,非linux网址? Aharon Robbins (Intel) – Blogs - Intel® Software Network
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我闭嘴了
<ofan> snugglecat: 今主席今天心情不好
<roylez> adam8157: 关掉pidgin的 libnotify 和托盘提醒
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adam8157 直接上finch
<MeaCulpa> 毛pidgin, -gtk编译之
<snugglecat> ofan, 知道了
<adam8157> roylez: hah?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hah?
<roylez> adam8157: 免得人烦我
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你finch玩sametime？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 截个图，你太高端了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我windows里pidgin... linux我才不装那个shit
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我linux机器没上过sametime...不过可以去弄一个....
<huntxu> roylez: 你的notify不是很多奴隸麽
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 用putty连ncurse要死的
<roylez> huntxu: 奴隶太多了，现在要造反了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhwuXNv8fJM&feature=g-sci&context=G2fbab9eCIAAAAAAAAAA
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,非linux网址? YouTube - WTF is SOPA ? aka The American Government trying to ruin the internet
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一切notify都应该被消灭，只有我主动去check,没有他们叨扰我的道理
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有道理
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 法院传票…
<MeaCulpa> bhttp://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2008/08/04/chinese-medicine-whoda-thunk-it/ ....擦，针灸
<^k^> MeaCulpa,非linux网址? Chinese Medicine – who’d'a thunk it? – Blogs - Intel® Software Network
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 厉害，， http前面加b也能识别出来
<LOL_> 听说Intel当年还是18摸的小弟
<CyrusYzGTt> IBM=18摸. {I=1,B=13=8,M=摸} =38摸
<eexp> 其实是一根棍子，2个侧波，再加2个上波。
<LOL_> 又听说At&t当年也是独领风骚
<palomino|working> .........
<Aoy_c> vim下用!ls列出的文件名怎么write到当前编辑的文件里...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，蹦一个
<palomino|working> ........
 * palomino|working 踩 roylez 
<roylez> Aoy_c:  :r !ls
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 我把微米黑的ttc转ttf报错啊 用的fontforge
<huntxu> roylez: 好崇拜你哦
<roylez> huntxu: 啥？
<huntxu> roylez: 什麽問題都能解決
<roylez> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 連vim都會
<roylez> huntxu: 死胡子
 * huntxu 閃
<Aoy_c> roylez:  谢谢~
<Frinove> 新人
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<^k^> LOL_, 2011-12-19 16:51:29 +0800
<zhan> LOL_: 去看浪潮之巅吧
<LOL_> zhan: 看过一点,
<LOL_> zhan: 看到思科那就看不下去了
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍨ 
<phoenixlzx> wordpress 作者不能用可视化编辑器吗
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 声音问题，intel主板的大神小仙们进 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357867 开始是arch，现在是ubuntu，声音一卡一卡一卡的，任何播放器都是这样，连开机音乐都卡卡的 : 集成声卡 Code: $ uname -a Linux NOAH-1 2.6.32-36-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 8 22:29:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux Code: $ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distri ...
<Jagdwurst> 死人了?
<microcai> q
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • windows7 上vmare 安装ubuntu10.04的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357868 我在windows7用vmare装了ubuntu10.04，又在ubuntu上安装了eclipse，但是在eclipse编辑python文件时，键盘时常失灵，不知道怎么回事，希望知道的大牛们，给点建议支持一下。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangfeng3769 — 2011-12-19 17:01
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼回国了？
<tenzu> jiero: 还有几天
<jiero> tenzu: 岛国遍地都有你的足迹了吧 :D
<huntxu> tenzu: pre xmas farewell ：D
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 辗转拿到些vmware的JD....那个...果然很适合你啊
<tenzu> jiero: 惭愧, 好多地方也没去, 因为太宅
<tenzu> huntxu: 明晚有大餐哟, 老板请客
<huntxu> tenzu: 我離開時老板請吃餃子
<huntxu> te
<huntxu> tenzu: 于是我更想馬上閃人
<tenzu> huntxu: 根据上一个离开的人的经历, 应该是某不错的酒店里吃一顿, 而且还能吃饱
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。吃饱。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 饺子有特殊含义？
<tenzu> jiero: 跟老板吃饭, 经常吃不饱, 你懂的
<tenzu> jiero: huntxu 俗称滚蛋饺子
<jiero> tenzu: 是吗。。。希腊人会让我吃饱的。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 意大利人也好客。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 那就滚蛋吧
<tenzu> jiero: 跟老板吃饭通常比较拘束, 菜吃完了, 老板问要不要加菜, 只能违心的说吃饱了
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。我本身就很豪放。。。
 * jiero 不懂看眼色
<tenzu> jiero: 洋鬼子面前无所谓, 中国老板面前就不行了
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。 另外，这几天邮件繁忙啊。。。我定的东西是Air Express都延迟。。。同一个城市的express就在那里滞留了3天也没到。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> roylez: 你的分身挂了
<tenzu> jiero: Xmas前大繁忙吧
<jiero> roylez: 下一个你换江泽民吧
<roylez> tenzu: 恩
<roylez> tenzu: 我要投奔神去了
<tenzu> jiero: 你这是把主席往火坑里推啊
<tenzu> roylez: 我看行
<jiero> tenzu:  :(
<jiero> tenzu: 我错了 roylez 主席我错了
<jiero> tenzu: 苹果耳机2个月就坏了。比SONY的2年，Phlips的6个月差太多了。
<tenzu> jiero: 有么? 我的没坏
<jiero> tenzu:  恩。你肯定不是我这样的粗人
<tenzu> jiero: 我的确用的比较仔细
<jiero> tenzu: webqq上不去了。每天晚上都是。
<tenzu> jiero: 我这里一直没问题, 不过我最近用扣扣4mac比较多
<jiero> tenzu:  疼疼去解锁了那个宇宙大战的游戏了吗？
<asdfasdfasd> 今天天气不好
<asdfasdfasd> ...
<dddds> asdfasdfasd:...
<tenzu> jiero: humblebundle说不用我补一美分, 直接送给我了
<asdfasdfasd> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<dddds> asdfasdfasd:...
<jiero> tenzu: 为啥呢？
<jiero> tenzu: 你付了多少？
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasdfasd§ 你是谁？？
<tenzu> jiero: 我写信说少了一美分没拿到那两个附加游戏, 问能不能补, 人家直接给我了
<tenzu> jiero: 我给的均价, 没有超过均价
<asdfasdfasd> CyrusYzGTt, 牧羊人
<jiero> tenzu: ^_^ 我是看着均价在增长，看到是 4.97要付的时候，4.98，我就给了4.99
<MeaCulpa> 抠门
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasdfasd§ ？？ 给我 几千斤羊肉
<jiero> MeaCulpa: ^_^
<tenzu> jiero: 纳尼...
<dddds> tenzu:...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我银行没那么多钱，罚了我$10
<tenzu> jiero: 我买的时候USD5.35
<ofan> tenzu: 求地址
<tenzu> dddds: ?
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。最高峰啊。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 算了, 反正最近免费的饭多, 不在乎
<flhlenn> hi
<^k^> flhlenn, 好  ㍩ 
<asdfasdfasd> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<dddds> asdfasdfasd:...
<jiero> tenzu: ^_^ 曲线是很奇怪的。
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasdfasd§ 么事？
<asdfasdfasd> ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我下载来alien.deb不能装进ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357870 系统是11.04版的，想下个alien.deb方便安装rpm文件。但是我下载来n个alien.deb都显示： pkg：处理 alien_8.69_all.deb (--install)时出错： 无法访问归档文件: 没有那个文件或目录 在处理时有错误发生： alien_8.69_all.deb ，，，， 是什么问题？  ...
<will__> hi 大家好
<asdfasdfasd> ...
<dddds> asdfasdfasd:...
<asdfasdfasd> time
<ScarletWolf> will__: 嚎～～～
<asdfasdfasd> ...
<dddds> asdfasdfasd:...
<asdfasdfasd> time
<dddds> Mon Dec 19 18:10:21 2011
<asdfasdfasd> time
<dddds> Mon Dec 19 18:10:21 2011
<asdfasdfasd> CyrusYzGTt, time
<dddds> Mon Dec 19 18:10:21 2011
<asdfasdfasd> time
<asdfasdfasd> ...
<asdfasdfasd> ...
<dddds> asdfasdfasd:...
<asdfasdfasd> time
<dddds> Mon Dec 19 18:28:17 2011
<asdfasdfasd> ...
<dddds> asdfasdfasd:...
<asdfasdfasd> time
<dddds> Mon Dec 19 18:28:17 2011
<asdfasdfasd> CyrusYzGTt, time
<dddds> Mon Dec 19 18:28:17 2011
<asdfasdfasd> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<dddds> asdfasdfasd:...
<dddds> Mon Dec 19 18:28:17 2011
<asdfasdfasd> time
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gnome-terminal 设置编码无效？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357873 我本地的LOCALE是utf8,用SSH连服务器，服务器是GBK的LOCALE，文件也是GBK编码，打开就乱了。。。 我记得以前只要通过Gnome-terminal->terminal->set charset encoding就可以切换编码，现在切换后发现是乱码。。 谁知道这是什么情况？ 不想用什么screen,luit ...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 显卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357876 我的系统是ubuntu11.10-amd64 显卡是nvidia-gf9300mgs 安装系统并安装ubuntu推荐的附加显卡驱动后，一切正常。 最近安装googleearth时，出错。在本论坛上询问高手，告知显卡驱动问题。 于是安装ubunu附加驱动里的另一个驱动软件，并安装成功。但安装后系统出 ...
<savr> hi
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍫ 
<savr> is 10 rmb too much for delivery of food within 3km?
<savr> taxi there would cost me 12 rmb
<savr> so I am saving money….
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac274989/
<^k^> roylez_,非linux网址? 【郭德纲.吐槽帝】手把手教你用XX棒 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 好看不？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 还没看，， 在看 在线新闻，，等21:00再看
<savr> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ is roylez_ evil??
<savr> don't know
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • gvim下euc-cn与cp936编码的异同 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357881 在gvim下，euc-cn与cp936编码有什么异同？ 我新建文件的时候，gvim总是默认给我euc-cn的编码。而我经常会遇到保存出错的清空—— gvim提示我，将fencoding置空； 而我执行： :set fencoding=cp936 再 :w 就没问题了。 两者的字符集不完全一致，还是根本 ...
<savr> is 10rmb is delivery evil
<savr> the food is from an expensive restaurant
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ what is delivery mean??
<savr> in chinese standards
<savr> bread - 5rmb!
<savr> CyrusYzGTt: to bring it to my home
<savr> my home is within 3km
<CyrusYzGTt> ... sorry,,  I don't know,, some eng I don't unstander
<savr> learn english!
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> - -
<savr> I charge 150rmb per hour
<savr> first lesson double
<savr> :P
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 算了，， 不懂，，
<savr> 餐厅要交付10元人民币。我住的3公里内。这是太多了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ .. 十元？？ 订餐费？？
<savr> 送货费
<savr> 扁豆汤：30元
<savr> 面包：5元
<savr> 交货期：10元
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ 貌似只有 那些 MC 或者 KFC才需要
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ 你这是 西餐，， 貌似默认是需要的
<savr> 好汤。一小部分。有点过于昂贵的中国？
<savr> 其印度
<savr> 我在浙江义乌，如果有人想带我去吃饭。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ..或说如果你吃 平常的 应该很便宜的，， ..
<savr> 扁豆汤应便宜！
<savr> CyrusYzGTt: 我可以教你英语为人民币150元。第一课价格提高一倍。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 中国现在 物价飞涨。。
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ 不学
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ 我可以教你修真为人民币15000000000000元。第一课价格提高一倍。
<savr> 农民太多钱，有便宜的食品。中国需要解决这个问题。
<ofan> 农民太多钱？
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ 不是农民拿的。都是 中间商 经销商 批发拿的
<savr> 农民到批发商的钱太多了！
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ 其实 农民拿到的， 低于成本 或者刚好成本而已，， 你不了结
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ 其实 农民拿到的， 低于成本 或者刚好成本而已，， 你不了解
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 你的ssh怎么卖？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 9 RMB/月
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 这么贵...
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 这还贵
<savr> 农民使用，以赚取每月200元。现在，他们赚了很多。没有更多的利润，批发商。
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 好吧...我很有竞争力
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 不限带宽流量的
<ofan> 速度也不错
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 当然，这里也有用的
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ 你不了解情况，， 利润都被 中间商拿走的
<savr> ofan: where is your shell?
<ofan> savr: no shell,just forwarding
<savr> ofan: okay where is it?
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 如果我$20一年买的VPS，一月5元就可以了吧..
<ofan> savr: location? LA,US
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 一年$20不够
<savr> ofan: oh, I have my 758rmb vps in the us for $3.5/m
<savr> I was looking for something in china
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 目前能找到的最便宜的vps就是一年20美元
<ofan> savr: so cheap..
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 我能找到的
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 能用么？
<savr> ofan: yes
<ofan> phoenixlzx: openvz的能找到一堆
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 同学买过，我折腾了一下，貌似还可以
<savr> ofan: found it on lowendbox.com
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 你推荐几个？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 便宜的很多不稳定
<phoenixlzx> ofan: hostigation的，buyvm那个买不到
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 你要光翻墙的话，直接买vpn,ssh就得了
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 卖ssh有风险吗
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 什么风险？ 被封？
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 不知道诶。你说说
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: 你有自己可用的機器吧?
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 你别挂淘宝上就没什么问题
<phoenixlzx> Kandu: 有的
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 你是怎么卖的？怎么给你钱？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 说你要的账号，还有公钥，然后开通；支付宝付款
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 还要提供公钥？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 关了密码验证，只通过秘钥验证
<phoenixlzx> .......好吧
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 买么
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 我快撑不住了..
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 我是来学习的...
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 一边玩切....
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 不过现在有一个不用的vps，还有大概3～4个月到期...
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 奸夫来了，， maya木有来
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 恩哼
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你又卖萌
<adam8157> roylez_: 搞了个一键替换或者恢复字体的kindle touch越狱包
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ f16中使用 ff8 chrome  opera发现默认的字体设置  ff8 chrome 默认支持显示 ext-ABCD  opera只支持 显示基本字和ext-ab的优先几个
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你会遇到ext abcd里的字?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 会的，，
<savr> ofan: what vpn software are you using
<savr> ofan1: what vpn software are you using
<ofan1> savr: pptpclient?
<savr> on the server
<ofan> pptpd
<savr> ah great
<savr> its working good?
<Guest52807> yeah
<savr> that good?
<hzform> Hello,everyone
<ofan> hi
<^k^> ofan, 好  ㍬ 
<ofan> something wrong with freenode
 * snugglecat 拜朝鲜的主席
<snugglecat> knownbad, 貌似主席最终都会制作成木乃伊
 * adam8157 Kindle Touch一键越狱换字体 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/12/kindle-touch-change-fonts/
<mayli> o
<tenzu> 没kindle的表示不看
<ofan> kindle还要越狱
<sarrow> any body here?
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 我的爱疯没越狱, 换不了wqy, 你赶紧给想个办法
<alpha080> 有kindle没kindle touch的表示不看
<adam8157> tenzu: 好说, 给我买个 帮你研究下
<snugglecat> alpha080, 不要看你闺女么
<alpha080> 一边睡着了
<tenzu> adam8157: 我还以为你会说让我换个按猪
<mayli> 有多少人喜欢用gnome3？
<adam8157> tenzu: 哪能麻烦你呢
<snugglecat> mayli, 没人 玛丽
<snugglecat> mayli, 没人 美丽
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> 应该是
<snugglecat> mayli, 没人， 李梅
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 他/她 上次不是透漏了 g+ 么？名号是 mengyang li
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 李梦阳????
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 比你的 何铭慧 好听
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 呃呃，， 你怎么能胡乱给别人改名字，，
<snugglecat> 你的实名 啊
<snugglecat> MingHui Ho
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我先 ctpc 你先
<snugglecat> 我照打的哇
<snugglecat> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不公平，， 我cpu 才  800.50Mhz,,,
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 幸好我 kernel比你高
<snugglecat> 我 1.8 也没好到哪哇
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你是 Ghz,,
<snugglecat> 怎么我收不到返回
<snugglecat> mayli, 你是历史名人啊。 你穿越过来的么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 很简单，，我用的是 局域网，，
<snugglecat> 哦
<if_else> 各位：Freenode/#ubuntu-cn (Ccntz)
<if_else> irssi 里面的 Ccntz 是什么意思？谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ ,, 不知道
<naked89tt> opera下如何安装flash插件
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 安装就能识别的
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 不对啊
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 你安装的是什么 格式的安装包？？ 安装到什么路径
<naked89tt> 之前用ff  下载了deb  安装了，以为op
<snugglecat> if_else, 是房间的 flag
<naked89tt> 以为opera也能用 谁知道不能
<tenzu> 主席和主席尾巴戴帽子
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<snugglecat> if_else, 你看看帮助
<roylez_> tenzu: 玩到哪里了？
<snugglecat> if_else, /msg chanserv help
<snugglecat> if_else, 有说的
<tenzu> roylez_: 没完, 写了一天report, 明天还有30页slides
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 打开优酷 就说没有安装没有安装flash
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄：昨天更新ibus-pinyin后，， 设置成默认繁体也不能默认就输入繁体，还是需要手动切换
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 额，，你安装的是 64bit的么？？
<roylez_> tenzu: limechat ... 你真高端
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 32位的
<tenzu> roylez_: irssi没提醒
<snugglecat> if_else, /msg chanserv help flags
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 那就让 opera设置找寻 plugin 为  /usr/lib/flash-plugin
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 这个要怎么设置哦
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ .. 额，， 我表达能力不好，， 你问别人吧。。
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 那你用opera能不能看视频吗
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 能，，我一安装就能用了。。
<naked89tt> 呃，为什么我就不行了  汗
<naked89tt> rp
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ ,, 不是，， 因为我用 64bit的 opera 64bit的 flash-plugin..
<naked89tt> ………………
<snugglecat> if_else, 倒是真有几个不知道啥意思
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 又被放鸽子
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 啥鸽子
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 试试 about:config > 搜索 plugin > 找到设置 插件路径》 添加 ;/usr/lib/flash-plugin
<if_else> snugglecat: 兄这个标识符是有缩写含义？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　去了没人
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天整天都没事...
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 嗯，， T 代表 topic
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ N 代表 无室外信息
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 那就装 opera 呗
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 我就知道这两个
<snugglecat> if_else, 按道理来说 应该在 /msg chanserv help 可以看到相关的帮助的， 很可能是 flags 这个， 但有几个没说明
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ naked89tt 问的就是 opera的
<alpha080> http://www.slide.com
<^k^> alpha080,非linux网址? Slide - slideshows, slide shows, photo sharing, image hosting, widgets, MySpace codes, Facebook apps
<alpha080> 要关掉了？
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: wtf?!
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. 翻译 wtf
<snugglecat> if_else, 不知道了。
<snugglecat> what the f*ck
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. 还有 我对错人说话了
<alvin_rxg> ftw?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 没去图书馆...
<snugglecat> ....
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ftw = f*ck to weman??
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 全是英文 找不到
<snugglecat> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ .. 额，， 找 alvin_rxg ，，
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ftw
<^k^> alvin_rxg,非linux网址? Urban Dictionary: ftw
<naked89tt> alvin_rxg, 求助
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 应该让他找 knownbad
<snugglecat> 说德语的找松鼠
<alvin_rxg> 关我毛事啊，我都不知道你们的 topic 是啥
<tenzu> > Time.now
<^k^> tenzu, 2011-12-19 21:37:15 +0800
 * snugglecat 赶儿子睡觉
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ... 原来是 逆推
<naked89tt> alvin_rxg, opera不能flash？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<alvin_rxg> naked89tt: 问 CyrusYzGTt
<naked89tt> alvin_rxg, ………………
<CyrusYzGTt> wtf 按错 快捷键了
<alvin_rxg> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<roylez_> > { :a => 3 }.to_yaml
<^k^> roylez_, --- :a: 3
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我说了 解决方法，，可是 naked89tt 看不懂。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> > '"ftw" * 8'
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: chinanetcom 这俩天网络速度恢复了？
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, "ftw" * 8
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 我找不到你说的那个
<Evanescence> linux下访问linux的samba在浏览器要怎么输入地址? windows下访问linux下的samba要怎么输入地址??
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ ,, 额，， 好吧，， 我不会教别人，， 你 google opera+flash
<roylez_> > ([ 1 ] * 10).to_yaml
<^k^> roylez_, --- - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 之前有google  没有解决
<roylez_> 居然吃回车
<alvin_rxg> 1
<alvin_rxg> 2
<alvin_rxg> 3
<alvin_rxg> 4
<alvin_rxg> 5
<alvin_rxg> 6
<^k^> alvin_rxg:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ .. 额，， 你试试 放在 ~/.mozilla/plugins/下试试
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 什么放在？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 给 你自己加 +p就可以继续说话
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 就是 flash插件，，
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, flash插件不是直接安装吗？
<alvin_rxg> 38
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ ..~/.mozilla/plugins/  代表 $HOME/mozilla/plugins/
<alvin_rxg> 39
<alvin_rxg> 40
<alvin_rxg> 41
<alvin_rxg> 42
<snugglecat> 干嘛呢
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 貌似电信在搞啥动作，我最近上网老断，打电话保修人家第一句话就是你用路由器么...
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 嗯，， 你删除 安装的，， 才能手动放去，，要不然会出问题的
<snugglecat> 松鼠可能压住键盘了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<naked89tt> 哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我邪恶了
 * CyrusYzGTt 记录——神经病：<alvin_rxg> 在数数
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, .... 才能手放进去 ....
<cfy> roylez_: zai
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我给路由器设置了我PC网卡的mac...
<roylez_> cfy: 东西做得怎么样了？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 莫名其妙，， 不知道你说啥？
<cfy> roylez_: 没开始呢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 我邪恶。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥都看成邪恶的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<roylez_> cfy: 算了，今天不踢你了。明天一定不放过
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 好邪恶的主席
<snugglecat> cfy, 今天他心情不好
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 在不
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 在
<cfy> snugglecat: 哦。怎么了？
<snugglecat> 不知道
<snugglecat> 就是易怒
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, opera插件位置/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<naked89tt> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<naked89tt> /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 哦，，
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 然后呢
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, opera怎么就不能用呢
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 按照我之前跟你说的那样添加 上
<Evanescence> 请问ubuntu默认的hosts文件的内容是什么? 我cp给覆盖了...
<snugglecat> 127.0.0.1               localhost.localdomain   localhost myhost
<eastux>  请问有谁wine过qq游戏？
<snugglecat> 127.0.0.1               localhost.localdomain   localhost myhost
<snugglecat> # End of file
<snugglecat> 127.0.0.1 SnuggleCat # added by Apache Friends XAMPP
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 不知道后面俩行有啥用
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 貌似不是默认的
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 是啊... 有谁没修改过hosts文件的,paste一下>??
<roylez_> tenzu: 到了farm，有个房间一进就死
<roylez_> tenzu: 完蛋了
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 默认都一样的，， 你google下，， 最多就是现在多了 ipv6的
<roylez_> tenzu: 情节没法继续了
<tenzu> roylez_: 重来吧...
<roylez_> tenzu: 我试了2次了
<roylez_> tenzu: 这次我在终端开，看看有没有什么错误没
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 还是不行啊
<Evanescence> 我想把samba放到互联网上,让别人传文件,请问是否可行??
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ .. 问 snugglecat
<naked89tt> 这些都是高手吗
<roylez_> tenzu: Loading file: Stage/lounge.pxm (Could not find!)
<roylez_> Loading file: Stage/lounge.pxe (Could not find!)
<roylez_> Loading file: Head.tsc
<roylez_> Loading file: Stage/lounge.tsc (Could not find!)
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 比我厉害，， 我还不会编程，。，
<roylez_> tenzu: 估计是打包的问题
<tenzu> roylez_: 缺文件?
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 问 tenzu  roylez_
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 拜见高手
<naked89tt> 各位高手出来一下，小弟op
<roylez_> tenzu: en，aur已经有新的包了，我重新装一下
<naked89tt>  各位高手出来一下，小弟opera不能flash  求解决
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 销魂MM头， 。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 纳尼, aur上就有?
<adam8157> 纳泥?
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ adam8157 是 rh的，，
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, rh是什么意思
<tenzu> roylez_: 这一期的游戏soundtrack竟然有flac版本...
<roylez_> tenzu: 不过没有游戏包下载，得自己下了放到yaourt的编译目录去
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ redhat
<tenzu> rh = 日和
<naked89tt> ……
<tenzu> roylez_: 1.@HumbleBrony Bundle$6,000.00  这哥们儿真豪
<roylez_> tenzu: 是啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 爷有钱就这感觉
<roylez_> tenzu: 专门豪给那些出1美分的人看的....
<tenzu> roylez_: 以前只见过$2000的
<tenzu> roylez_: 现在得均价了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<eastux> 那个啥有人wine过qq游戏么？
<adam8157> raj & howard
<tenzu> roylez_: 买了这么多, 只有两个bundle觉得值
<roylez_> tenzu: 升级了，好了
<roylez_> tenzu: cave story和aquaria？
<eastux> :-(
<tenzu> roylez_: trine, cave story+. aquaria那个我没赶上买
<roylez_> tenzu: 还有个游戏，壮志雄心黄金版，我有Linux版的
<tenzu> roylez_: 没见过
<roylez_> tenzu: 你搜索下嘛
<tenzu> roylez_: 有鸟语名字么? 中文的搜不到有用信息
<eastux> 壮志雄心 陆毅！！！！
<roylez_> tenzu: jets n guns
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 虚拟adsl用ubuntu怎么上网呀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357889 学校以前是用web认证的 现在搞了个虚拟adsl。那是个win 下的客户端 ubuntu上无法使用。这让我们怎么办呀。 就是那个电信的虚拟adsl。烦死了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xamliver — 2011-12-19 22:07
 * pocoyo 拜主席～拜 tenzu 
 * tenzu 拜见牛哥
 * cfy 拜主席～拜 tenzu
 * tenzu 拜见处方药
<tenzu> roylez_: 看起来很不错的样子
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 突然很想玩thunder force IV
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你的 tex 写得怎么样了？
<roylez_> tenzu: 119M ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 没什么好办法传给你了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 没再写过
<tenzu> roylez_: 木有linux, 给我也没法玩
<pocoyo> tenzu: 写哪儿去了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: blog里留了个备忘
<snugglecat> 走了
<snugglecat> 有啥物理游戏，提供多个零件， 让人自由组装的
<tenzu> roylez_: 你觉得这个靠谱么? http://jetsnguns-gold.en.softonic.com/mac
<^k^> tenzu,非linux网址? JETS'N'GUNS GOLD (Mac) - Download
<snugglecat> 例如齿轮， 马达
<snugglecat> 电池， 轮带
<snugglecat> 等
<tenzu> snugglecat: iphone上有一个, gears
<snugglecat> 按自己的想法组装一个机器
<snugglecat> 俺没有 iphone
<snugglecat> 想给孩子玩的
<snugglecat> 有一个 phun 的， 但太底层了
<tenzu> roylez_: 是个demo, 坑爹
<snugglecat> 啥都要画
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 我的Linux版是全的...
<snugglecat> 就是有些比较完整的模块
<snugglecat> 有木有， iphone 我这没得买
<tenzu> roylez_: 以后有机器装洗发水了再问你要
<roylez_> .
<snugglecat> 想给儿子玩的， 知道有个phun， 但需要画
<snugglecat> phun 我画过一个 带避震弹簧的 货车， 在一崎岖的路上走， 装着货物， 货物能不掉， 但给儿子玩有点太复杂了
<snugglecat> 他要再大点才会玩。
<snugglecat> 我想知道有无简单点的， 一些模具已经包含的
<snugglecat> 让儿子自己按他的想法组装
<snugglecat> 已经包含一些基本的模块的
<CyrusYzGTt> 七巧板
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问一个有关Live CD的问题 请指教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357891 1. Live CD在使用的时候是不是 完全不会利用 到硬盘啊，也就是在Live CD状态下打开软件，浏览网页是否都会将 临时文件或者缓存文件 暂存在内存中而不是硬盘中？Live CD会不会另辟蹊径从在硬盘上划分一个临时区域来存储文件？ 2. 我在使 ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 想要有物理 模拟的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ google flash 物理游戏
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那些太不自由了， 基本都有规则的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 呃呃，不知道，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我想更自由的。 我说的 phun 非常符合， 但就是他啥组建都要从头开始做
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,不会
<snugglecat> 还是等儿子大点吧
<snugglecat> 那个程序非常好，就是如果能再简单点就好
<soiamso> I used to be greedy like Oracle ... then i took an arrow in the knee
<tenzu> soiamso: 膜拜英语大牛
<soiamso> tenzu: 抄的
<soiamso> It's not Oracle being greedy, but acknowledging OpenJDK. Oracle Java  runtimes will be based on OpenJDK starting with version 7. That's the  very reason they retired the DL
<Evanescence> 请问windows下有没有什么简单的同步工具啊??
<nTest> synctoy by m$
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: http://goo.gl/ezBCY 把关卡补全就行了
<^k^> Jagdwurst,非linux网址? jagd/Universe - GitHub
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnoe-shell隐藏标题栏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357894 Quote: 原文地址：http://antijingoist.tumblr.com/post/5976459739/remove-the-title-bar-from-gnome-3-on-maximize gnome3顶部有一栏自己的东西，而最大化的时候，标题栏也占了一行，这样就感觉很不爽了，解决方法如下： 1、打开终端 2、su 3、vim /usr/share/themes/Adwaita/metacity-1/meta ...
<duhastmich> 要爽何必gnome
<Kandu> mayli: 很喜歡用 gnome3 的
<pocoyo> roylez_: 那个zsh的 演示 LyX的源文件，打开都是乱码啊。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 要用 LyX 打开
<pocoyo> roylez_: 不能转换成 tex ？
<roylez_> pocoyo: LyX里面可以转
<pocoyo> roylez_: 这 LyX 也太不开源了 :D
<roylez_> pocoyo: .
<pocoyo> roylez_: 你帮转下 传上去。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 懒人就用这个
<roylez_> pocoyo: LyX转tex代码你不会想看的...
<pocoyo> roylez_: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 金哥bye，金哥bye，金哥on the way ......
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 电脑键盘第二行，从右往左数 L 拉登 K 卡扎菲 J 金正日 下一个是。。。？
<alvin_rxg> 卡扎菲是 Gadaffi 傻逼
<alvin_rxg> *Gaddafi
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 显然是拼音。。
<gfrog_> adam8157_away: 擦，昨天的消息都被家里的客户端收去了，我一个也木有看到，我说怎么这么安静呢。。。
<LOL__> 用鼠标打开程序和在Shell里运行程序是不是不一样?
<gfrog_> CyrusYzGTt: got the bug id, will try tmr, emm, I can try to upgrade from f15 and try to reproduce it.
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_§ OK.. also my rp ..not good
<gfrog_> CyrusYzGTt: lol, there must be something wrong. I think maybe some env variant or config has problem.
<LOL__> gfrog_: <LOL__> 用鼠标打开程序和在Shell里运行程序是不是不一样?
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_§ ..
<gfrog_> LOL__: 不太一样
<gfrog_> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<LOL__> gfrog_: 我写了一了记录器,用鼠标打开能正常记录数据,但在Shell下打开只能记录有限的数据,不知为什么
<gfrog_> LOL__: 不知道，不秀代码不知道
<LOL__> gfrog_: 哦,那我还是睡吧,明天再问
<sk2ilvsh> 有人？
<alvin_rxg> 没人
<sk2ilvsh> 有人
<pocoyo> 没有活人
<knownbad> 一见你就死。
 * knownbad 正死去中。
<knownbad> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-is-suing-mark-zuckerberg/6375
<^k^> knownbad,非linux网址? Facebook is suing Mark Zuckerberg | ZDNet
<knownbad> snugglecat: 起床尿尿
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 起床拉粑粑
<knownbad> 他拉不出来，便泌着。
<knownbad> 玉米棒捅多了。
<knownbad> 国内有人跟毛主席同名同姓吗？
<sk2ilvsh> 还有人没睡么
 * knownbad 再次死去
<sk2ilvsh> .........
<knownbad> 直接问问题。  “还有人没睡么”不是个问题也比较没人回你。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你说是吧？
<sk2ilvsh> 不是，暂时没有问题，只是看有没有聊下天而已
<knownbad> 哦，那还是直接说吧。  没人理就跟自个说。  像我一样。
<sk2ilvsh> 也对
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 好似松鼠会装死的。  我得找找有没 youtube。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<knownbad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=J9nhIY99_18
<^k^> knownbad,非linux网址? YouTube - kung fu
<knownbad> 打不过装死
<pocoyo> 小  k 都翻墙了？
<alvin_rxg> 金哥bye，金哥bye，金哥 on the way.
<pocoyo> 睡觉。
<zoufeng> 起床啦!
<gebjgd> 被蛋疼醒的?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有新的de了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Razor-qt 0.4
<alvin_rxg> link
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://linuxtoy.org/
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: LinuxTOY
<alvin_rxg> ..........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://razor-qt.org/
<^k^> gebjgd,非linux网址? Razor-qt
<alvin_rxg> 跟 kde 很像
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是清凉极的kde
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在编译.试试看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天我说的那个游戏你看了么
<alvin_rxg> 真是的，开个饮料，洒了一地
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 三位一体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 装好e了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 装好了
<alvin_rxg> 不是说让你机器送我，我就能玩了啊？
<Cherrot> 请问谁知道java如何在Linux下打印Office文件？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可以选wm
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没看到你说的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: trine 1 我就试着玩过，跑不动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 不知道你在说什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: razor-qt正在用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不喜欢
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我想开发一个web service, Java的，用来打印用户上传的office文档，可是没找到类库可以实现我的想法。。 Windows下有个jacob库（好像是这个名字）可以实现这个功能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 速度还可以.但是感觉就像是简化的kde似的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 看libreoffice的实现去
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 嗯好吧 thanks!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给你截图
<alvin_rxg> 不用了，网站上看了
<alvin_rxg> 生化危机5，在拍啊…… http://jandan.net/2011/12/20/wish_you_evil_xmas.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg,非linux网址? 爱丽丝和吉儿，为你送上邪恶圣诞的祝福[v]
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是tint2好看
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 那东东不能换 tint2 吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 而且我也不喜欢kde的图标
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 难看
<alvin_rxg> gnome 都能换的啊...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有那表
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对kde的东西没有一点好感.就是用用几个k开头的程序
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> web.qq.com 恢复了
<alvin_rxg> www.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> http://www.qq.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg,非linux网址? 腾讯首页
<alvin_rxg> qq.com
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg,非linux网址? Google
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 嗯…… need to improve ur strategy
<alvin_rxg> ftp://ftp5.gwdg.de
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好像webqq的速度恢复了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，昨天还是今天的事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不易
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<alvin_test> http://web.qq.com/
<^k^> alvin_test,非linux网址? Q+ Web - 腾讯官方为您提供的一站式网络服务
<alvin_test> android.guao.hk
<alvin_rxg> Title: 谷安——谷奥Android站
<alvin_test> http://android.guao.hk/
<^k^> alvin_test ⇪ ti: 谷安——谷奥Android站
<alvin_rxg> xD gj
<gebjgd> 躺按摩床去了咯
<alvin_rxg> 好幸福啊，有女人按摩
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 赶紧找个，你也就幸福了
<alvin_rxg> kim jong
<alvin_rxg> 金哥bye，金哥bye，金哥 on the way ~
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你明年毕业了正好赶上去发展朝鲜电信……　还没开发过的市场啊..
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> 莫非今年朝鲜人也在准生育?
<knownbad> 松鼠是长的有点像朝鲜人。。。
<knownbad> 该不是朝鲜派到中国的吧？
<alvin_rxg> 对，我是卧底
<knownbad> Jagdwurst 说的没错，该回去当官了。
<alvin_rxg> 又要下雪了
<alvin_rxg> 来场暴雪吧……最好把交通都给封了…… =.=
<alvin_rxg> Das Erste - Die Päpstin
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 松鼠的朝鲜名字叫金小光。
<knownbad> 不是金光吗？
<knownbad> 应该是金中光
<knownbad> 年纪再大些叫金大光
<knownbad> 老了叫金光光。。玩完了。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 或者金正光
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 金日光
<knownbad> 那晚上呢？
<knownbad> 金夜光？
<Jagdwurst> 金月光
<Jagdwurst> 金胱
<knownbad> 他身边的叫旁光？
 * Jagdwurst 向旁边看了看...
<knownbad> 旁光不给力叫旁光无力？
<knownbad> 直接尿裤子
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 赶紧毕业了换个朝鲜名字，留学朝鲜。朝鲜电信市场这么块肥肉不能落在美帝口里
<knownbad> 搞不好可以做第二把交椅。
<knownbad> 但得改名就金二光才安全，要不会被干掉。
<psychologe> 还有人啊！
<knownbad> 中国的老二哲学得进口朝鲜。
 * knownbad 立即爆毙
<Jagdwurst> ...
<knownbad> 跟松鼠学的。。。装死
<knownbad> 一有人问有人在吗，大家马上装死。
 * Jagdwurst 没死彻底
<alvin_rxg> xD 我只是在看电视
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你也暴露了
 * Jagdwurst 吃饭中-.-
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 圣诞怎么过?
<knownbad> 放个屁给你加味
<psychologe> 都是什么职业的，这么晚了，还这么有精神
<knownbad> 我们是死人走路。。。。
<knownbad> 可能就在家休息，得存钱等着接老婆来。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 你有入教,要去教堂吗?
<knownbad> 我没信教也可以上教堂啊。  前女友就是基督教徒。
<Jagdwurst> 那就不是义务的了 :D
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 明天一早又要来查烟囱。我搬到这房子之后第二次查烟囱了...
<Jagdwurst> 才两个个月都没到
<alvin_rxg> 怕被雪堵了
<Jagdwurst> 至今还没下雪
<knownbad> 怕你一氧化碳中毒。
<Jagdwurst> 本来每年 10 月初就查了，今年这么晩.. 还两次
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: zdf 也有好电视……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 啥电视？　我没电视看...
<alvin_rxg> <weihnachtsengel küsst man nicht>
<alvin_rxg> 我一直在看 Das Erste 的 Päpstin 啊……
<Jagdwurst> 在这城市电视都没的看...
<alvin_rxg> ä¹° dvb-s ?
<Jagdwurst> 没用，没地方架天线
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好游戏
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是挺好的。但我机器跑不起来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:  入迷了
<gebjgd> 不好
<alvin_rxg> 太他妈悲痛的结局
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 这应该是你曾经说过的台湾“论文”的风格 http://songshuhui.net/archives/62770
<^k^> alvin_rxg,非linux网址? 科学松鼠会 » 死理性派是怎样判断漂亮女孩是不是单身的？
<Jagdwurst> ...
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> 这里严正声明，本方法存在一定风险，尝试时需谨慎，小朋友就不要尝试了。
<^k^>  06:10
<psychologe> 06：11 了
<bao_> 金正日死了
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-20
<kingbo> 早
<whsailing> !time
 * oink_BucKT 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 20 日 星期二 08:53:36
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<whsailing> exit
<banxi1988> hi，请问gnome3下如何设置打字间断啊？ 我google不到，都是老方式设置的方法。
<banxi1988> hi，请问gnome3下如何设置打字间断啊？ 我google不到，都是老方式设置的方法。
<banxi1988> 没人在啊？
<snugglecat> 广东“媒体、公务、教育、公共服务”一律要说普通话了。 啥时侯强制 平时说话也得普通话， 不能说粤语阿， 期待中
<snugglecat> “我们这些外地人到广州去的一个重大障碍就是听不懂他们在说什么，这不利于交流。就像你要国际化必须懂英语、必须说英语是一样的。” 我就奇怪， 为啥全中国不说英文。 中国说中文， 国外友人来怎么听得懂， 这也不利于交流
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我们都说英文
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我们中国电台必须一律说英文
<knownbad> 你在抗议广东话被封？
<mikespook> ……会讲广州话的，想想“习”这个字的发音～
<mikespook> 所以这个事情，你们懂～～:-D
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我不懂普通话， 搞完我的项目后， 找工作就难了啊
<ofan> yooooooooo
<ofan> snugglecat: 你要找工作了？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 要强推英语， 我就得死了
<knownbad> 这个以前台湾也搞过。  这种只能鼓励无法禁止。
<snugglecat> ofan, 快了， 项目快弄好了
<ofan> snugglecat: 现在不赚钱？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • openoffice.org-java-common我怎么装不上？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357912 安装时 错误 http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates/main libreoffice-java-common all 1:3.3.4-0ubuntu1 解析“tw.archive.ubuntu.com:http”时，出现了某些故障(-5 - 沒有此主機名稱所對應的位址) 错误 http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates/universe openoffic ...
<snugglecat> 所以得快点弄玩我现在做的东西
<knownbad> 你不是兼差卖屁股吗？
<snugglecat> 卖屁股也得说普通话， 那也是公共服务
<knownbad> 那是奇技，屁股会说话呢。
<knownbad> 自古屁话多。
<snugglecat> .......
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> 你不必激动，上有政策下有对策。
<knownbad> 回家后大说特说广东话。
<knownbad> 台湾还有地下电台直接播放台湾话。
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 换了个adsl猫
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 在不在
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 告诉我ssh的域名
<MeaCulpa_> 据说上海现在是光纤到户了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • xp iso镜像已经下载好了，如何用Virtualbox做成虚拟机啊，请大家指教~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357915 如题~ 最好能图文并茂~ 不胜感激~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fly_youhaode — 2011-12-20 10:11
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 我这还是tmd 7m
<ofan> 还经常掉线
<MeaCulpa_> 我adsl 4m
<MeaCulpa_> 多年前电信ADSL 升级，把我从7M升到了2M
<MeaCulpa_> 以前都是FTTB, ping很烂，现在如果是FTTH的话，可以考虑
<gfrog> adam8157: 求牛逼脚本
<adam8157> gfrog: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/12/kindle-touch-change-fonts/
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址吆? Kindle Touch一键换字体 at Adam's
<gfrog> adam8157: 真乖，摸摸
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> gfrog: 是说这个? 我本来都集成到那个mp3里的 只要一个文件  一键换 但是不方便调试和修改
<adam8157> gfrog: 我昨天推上说了啊
<gfrog> adam8157: fo的太多，你的推被淹没了，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 微米黑效果不错的  我带了真机
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上回家刷，机器木带
<adam8157> gfrog: 一个机器都没带?
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说K4自带字体的显示效果不错，但是touch就烂的没边儿。
<adam8157> gfrog: 一样烂吧...
<gfrog> adam8157: K4带了，但是好好的我干嘛折腾，挺喜欢现在的字体的
<gfrog> adam8157: K4强多了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我拿过去和你对比下
<shuaiming> 兄弟们
<shuaiming> 问你们一个事
<gfrog> adam8157: xb 啧啧
<shuaiming> 问你一个事
<MeaCulpa_> .
<snugglecat> "难道你不说东北话，宋朝就是说广东话的。要不一起说火星文。" 真的么
<snugglecat> 求真相。 有点不可思议
<gfrog> snugglecat: 真的
<snugglecat> 不会吧
<gfrog> snugglecat: 普通话搁唐宋就叫胡音，外头少数民族才说这种调调
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 普通话啥时侯流行的， 清朝？ 元朝？ 外族入侵后的？？？
<snugglecat> 宋朝， 东北是外族？？
<snugglecat> 普通话貌似是东北为基础的
<gfrog> snugglecat: 流行？ 据袁腾飞说都是辛酸史啊。。
<snugglecat> 不是流行， 不知怎么表达， 我是说普通话是什么时候开始。。。
<gfrog> snugglecat: 宋朝才那么一点点大统治面积。。。 东北？ 当年有个响当当的王朝，叫金。 岳飞做梦都想打到东北去，解放全中国
<snugglecat> 不知道怎么说
 * adam8157 求宽带发票...
<MeaCulpa_> 普通话就是官话
<MeaCulpa_> 每朝都有自己的官话
<MeaCulpa_> 我们当朝的官话，以前前朝的为传承
<MeaCulpa_> 彼岸台湾的官话，以前朝为传承
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 那什么朝开始 普通话 成为官话的
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 政治经济中心，自然会有大家统一的交流
<MeaCulpa_> 估计秦朝就开是了
<snugglecat> 哦
<MeaCulpa_> 因为前朝的首都是南京，我朝的是北京
<MeaCulpa_> 前前朝的也是北京
<snugglecat> 酱紫， 那人说 宋朝就是说广东话 的是错的落
<MeaCulpa_> 应该是不一样的
<snugglecat> 哦
<MeaCulpa_> 但是广东话比现在的官话更接近宋的官话，这应该是的
<MeaCulpa_> 本朝官话和北京方言，还是有不同的
<snugglecat> 我去找找资料， 网上说宋朝， 很多官方语， 提到吴语， 不知道吴语和粤语毛关系， 我去看看维基
<MeaCulpa_> 吴语据说保留了很多古汉语的东西
<MeaCulpa_> 没想到我们南蛮子传承了这些
<MeaCulpa_> 可能宋以后，南方不算蛮子了吧
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 理论上每一朝，只要版图和人不变太多，官话都差不多
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 这也就是北京，南京，台湾，三地的官话差的并不多
<MeaCulpa_> 物理上隔那么远，官话还那么相似，可见政治中心的力量还是很大的
<snugglecat> 吴语说“本书交关好看。” 粤语说 “本书好(目弟)的交关
<snugglecat> “我支笔”“渠部车”“你只书包”粤语都一样
<MeaCulpa_> 我们这里还有说“嘎本书呷迄好看”
<snugglecat> ""
<snugglecat> .... 那么长
<MeaCulpa_> 以前语文老师是青浦人，拿吴语读古诗，有味道
<snugglecat> 可能粤语和吴语有点关系， 可能 粤语 是吴语一个远亲。 维基吴语中， 只字未题粤语
<snugglecat> 我再找找
<MeaCulpa_> 粤语复杂的多吧
<MeaCulpa_> 音调多
<snugglecat> 不知道， 在找资料， 吴语有提到 “南越国”， 粤语也提到来源“南越国”， 可能之间有点关系
<MeaCulpa_> 研究这个干嘛
<MeaCulpa_> 粤语地位已经很高了
 * adam8157 求宽带发票...
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 粤语拼音都比汉语拼音好发展
<snugglecat> 哦
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 比如我姓徐，汉语拼音很容易让西方人读错
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 但是hsu和tsui, 粤语拼音，却很准确
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa_, 是啊， 高到要限制了。 广东要强推普通话
<MeaCulpa_> 如果直接拿汉语上，就是Xu, 发“祖”了
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 海外还是粤语福建话的天下，但是有台湾人，普通话很有优势，太接近国语了
<snugglecat> 说到姓， 粤语 王， 黄 不分
<snugglecat> 你说 knowbad 么
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 我前面说过，我们和台湾的官话太像了，所以台湾人助推普通话了
<MeaCulpa_> 大陆很多小白也拿国语当普通话的
<snugglecat> 姓黄的， 广东人 得加 大肚 "黄" 来区分
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我们得上课用粤语
<MeaCulpa_> 那没必要
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 人家大学上课都用英语，难道就王国了？
<MeaCulpa_> 现在普通话教育也很薄弱的，小孩子都不学拼音了
<MeaCulpa_> 直接英语
<MeaCulpa_> 所以都差不多的
<snugglecat> 好吧
<MeaCulpa_> 再说现在小孩都是祖辈带大
<MeaCulpa_> 论不到你教育
<MeaCulpa_> 根本没有普通话环境
<MeaCulpa_> 根本不用担心
<snugglecat> 我家， 家里不说普通话
<snugglecat> 是啊
<MeaCulpa_> 普通话反而没落了
<MeaCulpa_> 现在的孩子都是祖辈带大的
<MeaCulpa_> 普通话反而没落
<snugglecat> :)
<MeaCulpa_> 你担心的问题，50年以后才有可能
<snugglecat> 不用了， 可能50年后就不是普通话是官话了
<MeaCulpa_> 那些在家也操普通话的劳碌命，根本没机会教育孩子的
<snugglecat> :)
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: ... 不可说，不可说
<snugglecat> 好吧
<MeaCulpa_> 我在家也说上海话
<MeaCulpa_> 上海话干脆，直接，教育孩子正好
<MeaCulpa_> 普通话教育孩子，孩子舌头都绕不过来
<MeaCulpa_> 粤语讲究共鸣，教育孩子也好
<MeaCulpa_> 反正哈哈，就是不说
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 你不觉得马路上，普通话越不标准，越有地位么
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 所以嘛，你完全多虑了
<snugglecat> 我行先
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 那广府人没来
<MeaCulpa_> 日本就一个NHK, 英国就一个BBC, 大阪人照样不说东京话，苏格兰人照样张大嘴巴嗷嗷嗷
<MeaCulpa_> 我国媒体多样化的多
<MeaCulpa_> 学港台腔还来不及呢，谁用空搞普通话...
<adam8157> roylez: gfrog: 一大早上, 看看邮件, 回回邮件就没了
<gfrog> adam8157: 一大早上，看看推就没了，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 你这几天不忙了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不给自己找太多事了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 呵呵
<gfrog> adam8157: 前两周给自己的计划排的太满，结果被自己玩了
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<GNUdog|away> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求救：ubuntu11.10无法识别移动硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357925 系统是UBUNTU11.10,都怪我手贱，本来还用的好好的。早上的时候还能识别移动硬盘的。 后来因为ubuntu不能用金山快盘，于是装了个virtualbox,然后在虚拟机里面装了个XP。可是虚拟机不能识别U盘，于是就上网找了一篇教程……好像先是加 ...
<eexp> 咋还2个了
<fanxiong> 小e是谁?
<eexp> 乖乖
<eexp> zhan: 找鱼鱼
<bluek> eexp,这里养了猫的
<eexp> bluek: 我会保护鱼鱼的。猫不敢做声的。
<fanxiong> virtualBox需要设置才能在guest机器里面识别优盘
<bluek> 人家是在bbs上发的
<bluek> 再说了，我估计他不是不能识别，而是系统不是自动识别。直接mount or click system ,disk utility
<sulit_> adam8157: 怎么管理员用那么个名啊
<adam8157> sulit_: 哪个名
<sulit_> adam8157: 你那个名啊
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/11/1220/01/7LMBQ1OF0001121M.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? 金正日遗体将永久存放锦绣山_网易新闻中心
<adam8157> sulit_: 这名咋了啊...
<sulit_> adam8157: 具体什么意思？
<adam8157> sulit_: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<sulit_> adam8157: 不懂，我笨 ，
<sulit_> adam8157: 你说通俗点
<eexp> sulit_: 笨吧。他是蛋蛋。不是admin
<eexp> zhan: 出来吹风
<sulit_> adam8157: 额，是蛋蛋啊，
<sulit_> adam8157: 是吗？
<eexp> 阿蛋
<sulit_> eexp: 猫，这儿鱼多吗？
<eexp> sulit_: 笨哦。看清楚，谁是猫
<sulit_> eexp: 我看都是，这儿没鱼
 * adam8157 lunch
<sulit_> eexp: 怎么有些人整天在这，他们没事干吗
<eexp> sulit_: 你新来的。泡1个月，就懂了。
<eexp> 咋又日照的
<sulit_> eexp: 也不是新来的，是时不时来转转
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 不能SU到ROOT为何？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357926 我用的是KUBUNTU 11。10。不能在终端中SU到ROOT为何？ 也不能登录到ROOT帐号。 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcaptainchen — 2011-12-20 11:34
<CyrusYzGTt> http://who-t.blogspot.com/2011/12/multitouch-patches-posted.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Who-t+%28Who-T%29
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Who-T: Multitouch patches posted
<LOL_> char a='j';(char*)(&a+1)='a';
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 软件中心无法打开。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357927 安装了deepinlinuxqq后，就打不开了。出现下面这样的错误： Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 149, in <module> from softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app import SoftwareCenterAppGtk3 File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/app.py", line 49, in <module> from softwar ...
<LOL_> adam8157: 报错了
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你以溢出为乐么
<LOL_> snugglecat: ?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: =我拿笔记本出来瞅瞅
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你基本就没一条代码不是在未分配的内存赋值
<LOL_> snugglecat: 为啥
<roylez> eexp: ee
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * Kandu 摸掰下主席
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<snugglecat> 我怎么知道为啥
 * roylez 扯扯 palomino|working 的尾巴，眼中充满爱怜
<LOL_> snugglecat: &a加个括号报错就不一样了
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马
<snugglecat> 你啥时候能明白不报错不表示没错
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 每次打开notes，就有强烈的摔电脑的冲动
<snugglecat> 俩近亲交配， 依然无报错， 生出来就一怪胎
<WiiW> jruby 的线程比1.9的还快？
<roylez> WiiW: 对
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<LOL_> snugglecat: 我好想可以直接操作内存,想怎么存就就怎么存,想存哪里就存哪里
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你先分配啊
<WiiW> roylez: 但jruby如何连接 sql2000 ?
<LOL_> snugglecat: 可以分配我指定的地址吗
<snugglecat> 可以啊
<roylez> WiiW: ruby怎么连，jruby就怎么连
<snugglecat> 不可以
<LOL_> snugglecat: 怎么分配
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你怎么知道你指定的地址没被占用
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你怎么知道你指定的地址， 之后有数据不会被覆盖
<WiiW> roylez: sql2000 用 win32ole 连的吧？
<LOL_> snugglecat: 被占用也要强用
<roylez> WiiW: 我用 sequel + jdbc 连过
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你在不分配的内存中指定地址，之后的数据就会使用
<WiiW> roylez: 多谢，我研究研究
<snugglecat> LOL_, 啥强用， 你指定的就一无任何保障的地址， 之后任何数据都可占用
<snugglecat> LOL_, 明白么
<WiiW> LOL_: 他在说流氓软件，会抢你的内存用。
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你就不能将一块地方， 用篱笆围起来， 防范其他数据强用么
<snugglecat> WiiW, 他是想做流氓软件
<WiiW> snugglecat: 哦。。。
<snugglecat> WiiW, 你没明白他意思么， 他就是不想分配内存， 直接再任意地址都写数据
<WiiW> 哦，看错了
<snugglecat> :)
<LOL_> snugglecat: 我只想能真正操作地址而不是去被分配,那样让我有一种受控制的感觉
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨，你要干嘛？
<zhan> eexp: 怎么你说的话我看不懂。。。
<snugglecat> LOL_, 不是受控制， 是要保护好你的内存
<WiiW> LOL_: 流氓需要被控制吗？
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你保护不了你的内存， 你怎么控制他
<WiiW> LOL_: 游戏外挂就是流氓，自己改别人的内存。
<snugglecat> WiiW, 我明白他的意思了， 他想公共地方 ooxx
<WiiW> snugglecat: 嗯，他想读取别人输入的帐号密码，对。
<snugglecat> 你能保护好你营私么， 不要被别人看电影那样直播好么
<snugglecat> 是啊
<LOL_> WiiW: 流氓不需要吧,我不想做什么流氓软件,我只想能真正的操作任意内存,
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你告诉我， 怎么组织别的数据占用你随意操作的内存
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你告诉我， 你怎么保证任意指定的地址不是系统保存的账户密码
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你告诉我， 1怎么阻止别的数据占用你随意操作的内存 。 2怎么保证你指定的任意地址不是其他数据占用的地址
<snugglecat> LOL_, 好吧， 在一个房间内， 你放一个东西， 然后不标明那个东西是你的，其他人只能把这个东西是垃圾
<LOL_> snugglecat: 可以划出一块内存是只读的,其他的就随意操作
<snugglecat> 划出不就是分配内存么
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<XwinX> eexp:
<XwinX> eexp: 你什么时候带我们去按摩啊
<snugglecat> LOL_, 好吧， 在一个房间内， 你放一个东西， 然后不标明那个东西是你的，其他人只能把这个东西是垃圾。
<debianer> 有用dreambox的吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 可怜的娃娃
<LOL_> snugglecat: 那应该告诉那段是可以直接操作的呀
<snugglecat> LOL_, 好了， 你要把这个东西标出是你自己的。 别人不能在上面再放东西。 你得把这个东西放在空闲的地方把。 你不能把你的东西放在别人已经标号的东西的上面把
<snugglecat> LOL_, 好吧， 在一个房间内， 你放一个东西， 然后不标明那个东西是你的，其他人只能把这个东西是垃圾。
<snugglecat> LOL_, 好了， 你要把这个东西标出是你自己的。 别人不能在上面再放东西。 你得把这个东西放在空闲的地方把。 你不能把你的东西放在别人已经标号的东西的上面把
<snugglecat> 了解一下
<snugglecat> LOL_, 分配内存， 1-找到可以放你东西的地方， 2-把这个地方标明是你能放， 别人不能放东西的区域
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<snugglecat> LOL_, 找到那空闲位置， 就在那位置里搞啥飞机， 随你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚到
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 换了个ADSL猫猫
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你不管那地方是否是你的， 你就读写， 不是流氓是什么
<snugglecat> 你就一流氓
<LOL_> snugglecat: 分配一个地址,想使用一段地址
<snugglecat> 你咋知道那个地址是你的么
<snugglecat> 别动我的奶酪
<debianer> 请问，这里谁用dreambox看电视阿？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 在么
<snugglecat> 这地方已经是我占的了， 谁也别动
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 在
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 帮我ping下vpn.ofan.me和www.ofan.me
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你到底想干什么
<LOL_> snugglecat: 它不会分配一个地址在一段被占用的段里面吧,既然它在那个段里分配一个地址,则那段应该没被占用
<ofan> 用了个CDN服务，看看有没有效果
<zhan> snugglecat: 悲了个剧的，说半天都没用
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你说的不就是分配内存么。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~]%ping vpn.ofan.me | head -2 && ping www.ofan.me | head -2
<MeaCulpa> PING vpn.ofan.me (199.180.254.36) 56(84) bytes of data.
<MeaCulpa> 64 bytes from 199.180.254.36: icmp_req=1 ttl=39 time=369 ms
<MeaCulpa> PING www.ofan.me (173.245.60.117) 56(84) bytes of data.
<snugglecat> LOL_, 回到你那个问题， 你那个问题就是在为分配的地址读写啊
<snugglecat> LOL_, 回到你那个问题， 你那个问题就是在为分配的地址读写啊
<MeaCulpa> 64 bytes from cf-173-245-60-117.cloudflare.com (173.245.60.117): icmp_req=1 ttl=38 time=454 ms
<ofan> MeaCulpa: good
<snugglecat> LOL_, 回到你那个问题， 你那个问题就是在未分配的地址读写啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 联通网络
<ofan> MeaCulpa: thk
<ofan> MeaCulpa: thx
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你那个问题就是在不是你的地方，不知道有没有其他人使用的内存中读写数据么
<LOL_> snugglecat: 哦
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你未分配内存，那个内存就不是你的， 你在那读写， 可能就动了别人的奶酪
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 典型的美国中西部，德州
<ofan> MeaCulpa: LA的
<zlx> 问下，谁用guile?
<snugglecat> LOL_, 先分配一块内存， 然后在这块内存中滚床单， 没人管你
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 为啥IP是德州的?
<zlx> 里面怎样定义结构的，用的哪个宏？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不知道...
<LOL_> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> LOL_, 分配了一块内存， 成功则说明这块内存未被别人分配， 并且打上标签， 这块内存是你的
<snugglecat> 不分配内存，就读写
<snugglecat> “分配一个地址在一段被占用的段里面吧,既然它在那个段里分配一个地址,则那段应该没被占用” 正确的实现是：
<snugglecat> 1 分配一个足够大的内存
<snugglecat> 2 然后在里面实现自己的 分配算法
<snugglecat> LOL_, 这个要你自己实现的， 基础 c 语法不帮你实现的
<LOL_> snugglecat: 哦
<snugglecat> char buf [1024]; char* myAlloc (size_t size);
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你去实现 myAlloc 这个函数。
<snugglecat> LOL_, 使用时 char* ptr = myAlloc (sizoef (int));
<LOL_> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> 你就在 buf [1024] 中拼命滚床单呗
<ofan> LOL_: 找本书慢慢学
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ip的地域是TX的，数据在LA... 从德州traceroute那ip都不出Dallas
<LOL_> snugglecat: 野战好想更有激情
<snugglecat> 野战，你就一被轮奸
<LOL_> snugglecat: ...
<snugglecat> 那地方你不标出是你专门 xxoo 的区域， 谁都可以上
<snugglecat> 你没在那地方插上草， 谁知道那里是你的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 是在LA的，只是ip库没更新，我这traceroute,最后一个是69.31.121.182
<ofan> MeaCulpa: http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/69.31.121.182
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址吆? IP Address: 69.31.121.182
<LOL_> snugglecat: 那就再加个标签
<MeaCulpa> ofan: o :P
<snugglecat> 加标签就是分配内存。
<LOL_> snugglecat: 只有我爆别人,别人休想爆我 :p
<snugglecat> 必须在空闲的地方插标签。 那地方已经有一领导在车震， 你也插上去啊
<snugglecat> 你就一流氓
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，， 同意 snugglecat 的，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 广东要强推普通话了
<snugglecat> 广府人来了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦。。 反正我的圈子都是说 粤语的
<XwinX> snugglecat: 好
<LOL_> snugglecat: 领导在车震,把领导推下去,然后再加个标签
<snugglecat> LOL_, 使用 共享内存， 申请一个共享内存， 实现自己的分配算法， 多个程序在这个共享内存中使用自己的内存分配算法， 进行使用
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你得自己保证 内存 的分配。 数据不会互相覆盖。
<LOL_> snugglecat: 嗯
<sulit> ofan: 托你个事
<CyrusYzGTt> 我听你们讨论，， 感觉 共享内存 要 多用的感觉
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你就可以多个程序之间共用一个数据了。 同时你自己完全控制 这内存快范围内 的任何分配， 读写
<snugglecat> LOL_, 可以满足你的控制欲了么。 但只能是这个范围内
<snugglecat> 权利有边界
<sulit> ofan: 今天跟eexp聊天突然掉线了,对不起人家,当他上线时帮我跟人家说声对不起
<LOL_> snugglecat: 怎么申请共享内存
<sulit> ofan: 行不
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 他是要做黑客
<WiiW> snugglecat:  这个范围还不受法律保护，是他盗用的。
<snugglecat> LOL_, 自己看书
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦，， 我也想学。。
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ... 黑客，， 好神圣的 词组。。
<LOL_> snugglecat: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 不要当 骇客 ，
<WiiW> snugglecat: 万一哪个程序被合法分配到那地址，就会报错：内存不可读\写。
<LOL_> snugglecat: 啥是黑客?
<snugglecat> WiiW, 现在的程序， 内存都是保护的吧
<snugglecat> 哦
<ofan> sulit: 我看不到上线和下线的消息
<ofan> 自动过滤了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 骇客又是什么?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 对了，，我想问问，， 内存是不是有個芯片保護某些基本的
<sulit> ofan: 喂,你脸大 ,有脸面,下次帮我
<snugglecat> 内存读写错误， 会直接退出么
<sulit> ofan: 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不知道，我瞎說的
<Kandu> ofan: bot 做個留言功能
<ofan> sulit: 我脸不大，不客气
<ofan> Kandu: 恩 准备搞
<sulit> ofan: 别谦虚,我得去上课了
<sulit> ofan: 先谢过了
<sulit> ofan: 拜
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 好像有个什么实模式和保护模式,我也不清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 哦，，
<[ub]> 新 系统架构支持 • 求助帖！！！为什么我的64位机器在ubuntu11.04 server x64下面显示的的字长为32 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357938 Code: binzhang@station48:~$ getconf WORD_BIT 32 binzhang@station48:~$ getconf LONG_BIT 64 Code: (gdb) p sizeof(long) $1 = 4 (gdb) p sizeof(void *) $2 = 4 Code: binzhang@station48:~$ uname -a Linux station48 2.6.38-11-server #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 2 ...
<snugglecat> 算了， 不研究了
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: man ptrace
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 访问其它进程的内存地址
<XwinX> 正常情况下, 一个进程是看不到其它进程的地址的, 你乱写, 只能写死自己
<LOL_> snugglecat: 该去考试了,bye
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ ??
<snugglecat> 88
<LOL_> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ http://fpaste.org/tcH5/ <===看不懂，全是英文???
<snugglecat> XwinX, 好像是的， 每个进程都有各自的地址空间。 好像哪看到过， 忘了。
<snugglecat> 我也看不懂
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.diybl.com/course/6_system/linux/Linuxjs/200896/139486.html
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ t: 进程地址空间-Linux技术文档 - diybl
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 是不是 lsof 可以看到分配的，，还有 lspci 可以看到硬件的
<XwinX> snugglecat: gdb 应该就是用这个实现的
<snugglecat> o
<XwinX> snugglecat: 我也不会用
<snugglecat> 这些我不懂
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: lsof 不熟
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: lspci 可以看到 pci 总线的设备
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 等等，我想到了，， 关于内存的，，我看看是不是显示，，再问你
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你也来???
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> Handle 0x0045, DMI type 20, 19 bytes
<CyrusYzGTt> Memory Device Mapped Address
<CyrusYzGTt> 	Starting Address: 0x00000000000
<CyrusYzGTt> 	Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF
<CyrusYzGTt> 	Range Size: 4 GB
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 想看啥进程的内存
<zhan> cat /proc/xxx/maps
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 安装Ubuntu-tweak的最佳方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357939 试过了各种方法，还是通过软件源更新的方法最有效。 在etc/apt/source.list 文件中加入： deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu lucid main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu lucid main 然后，在终端中输入： sudo apt-get update sudo apt-g ...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<snugglecat> 你不是要看进程内存么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在这我们也说粤语
<XwinX> zhan: /proc/xxx/mem 怎么看?
<snugglecat> 好毛好
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，，我不會打字用粵語，， 我很少可以談話的。。
<eexp> XwinX: 过来玩。我带你去按摩。
<snugglecat> ................
<eexp> zhan: 你咋不懂呢？语法高亮转换嘛
<bluek> 我也要按摩
<XwinX> eexp: lerosua pypcjs 也要去
<zhan> ee
<eexp> bluek: 不认识你。
<eexp> XwinX: 那没关系
<eexp> zhan: 现在懂意思了吧。
<zhan> eexp: emacs + htmlize 直接转。结合模式的配色
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我去看 a 片， 来么
 * MeaCulpa 我擦类个二货，到现在一笔买卖都没做成，马上一周年了，干！
<eexp> zhan: 打倒 emacs的啊。只要vim的配色，输出
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不去
<bluek> eexp,哼哼，把你的鱼给煮了
<zhan> eexp: 话说，要在 latex 里面给代码高亮的人是有多蛋疼
<eexp> zhan: 你给一个截图，我看效果爽不。
<zhan> XwinX: 我只会看 maps
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我昨天通過ed2k下載的都木有看
<zhan> eexp: 没有
<snugglecat> 哦
<eexp> zhan: 你不艺术。。
<XwinX> zhan: emacs, 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> zhan: pygments+docutils
<XwinX> zhan: 刚才那几个黑客就是想改  /proc/xxx/mem
<XwinX> zhan: 我让他们 man 一下  ptrace
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 我不是， 是 LOL_
<XwinX> zhan: 转 vim 吧
<eexp> XwinX: 是不是过年，帝都扫黄。你们呆不下去了
<XwinX> zhan: 是正道
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<XwinX> eexp: 嗯, 现在生意难做啊
<eexp> 昨天看电视，到处零点行动哦。
<zhan> XwinX: 我讨厌 vim 的模式
<snugglecat> 猫的舌头像句子
<snugglecat> 猫的舌头像锯子
<adam8157> eexp: 小e你得小心点咯
<eexp> 一次出警1k
<eexp> adam8157: 你过生蛋节不。
<adam8157> eexp: 我不信教
<bluek> 女人过的
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 我也不是 是 LOL_說的
<eexp> adam8157: 那你可以过送蛋节嘛。
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<XwinX> zhan: vim like emacs 的扩展
<adam8157> eexp: tex玩儿的咋样了?
<eexp> 千万别过剩蛋节。 adam8157
<eexp> adam8157: 啥咋样。啥都会。
<eexp> 就是有2个问题。没搞定。
<adam8157> zhan: vim -y
<eexp> 下次，我自己写perl转换去。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 你写个plpy吧
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 或者plpl
<eexp> pl vs py?
<MeaCulpa> pl实现解释器
<MeaCulpa> 自己实现自己
<eexp> 蛋疼的事情，找 adam8157 做
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你不乖啊
<eexp> ansi2html 我早写过了。改成 ansi2tex
<eexp> adam8157: 你要怪主席，是他叫出来的蛋蛋称号。
<adam8157> eexp: 是jyf
<roylez> adam8157: 这个不怪我
<eexp> 主席变3胖了
<roylez> eexp: 你看看
<eexp> 。
<roylez> eexp: ....
<eexp> 反正还是没酷胖胖。
<XwinX> 断线, eexp 是不是你在搞鬼?
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 调皮了啊
<eexp> XwinX: 我不是唉踢啊。不会这。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有个蛋疼的东西，vim相关，不如你去研究下？ http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=53p3ycQa
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 不承认。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这个太疼了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 右边的注释是左边的代码产生的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 在vim里载入插件
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 可惜是py的，如果你能用纯vimscript实现
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你丫以后演示代码的时候就NB了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不写vimscript的  再说, vim有py接口的啊
<WiiW> MeaCulpa: 代码后面还带黄图的啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那你就改进一下，现在右边的图形太简单，你弄点花哨的
<MeaCulpa> 也就是几个三角函数嘛
<jiero> adam8157: 去18摸演示代码？
<eexp> WiiW: 你真人才，这都可以享受到黄图感觉
<eexp> py
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=YM0pLTx9
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: 你要，我给，人生就该如此
<adam8157> jiero: 没有啊
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。等你nb的那一天。
<WiiW> MeaCulpa: 必须地
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 好抽象
<snugglecat> “对意志坚强的人来说，没有不可能的事。如果说有什么不可能, 那不是朝鲜语。”
<jiero> adam8157: 耳机到货了 http://i.imgur.com/0pCGK.jpg
<snugglecat> “人生观的基本核心在于对领袖的忠诚，人生的真正价值和幸福的标准也在于此。”
<eexp> ascii转图片，大V模式粘贴就是。简单的事情。
<eexp> 只是奇怪，kk的眼睛，真黄
<jiero> eexp: 眼睛黄色的？少见那
<MeaCulpa> 中国人很多这样的
<MeaCulpa> 就像皮蛋，10个里面2个，黄的
<eexp> lol
<zhan> eexp: 你怎么这么蛋疼啊
<eexp> zhan: 啥事情
<pocoyo> zhan: ctex 里面貌似没有 beamer 这个?
<zhan> pocoyo: beamer 单独装
<pocoyo> zhan: 单独装的怎么不支持中文涅？
<eexp> 啥ctex嘛。 pocoyo 直接安装源里面的。
<zhan> 用 xeCJK
<eexp> 听 zhan的，他的经验都是以前的那套iso
<pocoyo> eexp: 就是源里的。测试了一下 不能输出中文。
<zhan> eexp: ctex 是个宏包
<pocoyo> zhan: 是用 xeCJK 呀.
<zhan> pocoyo: 不可能
<eexp> 那还不行。。
<pocoyo> zhan: ==
<eexp> rp啊
<eexp> \usepackage{xeCJK} %中文字体
<eexp> \setmainfont{Vera Sans YuanTi} % xeCJK
<eexp> 仅仅2行
<eexp> 不行去自杀
<pocoyo> zhan: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/110258
<zhan> 。。。
<eexp> @@
<pocoyo> zhan: 看看我写的对不。
<zhan> 都听阿姨的那自杀的人太多了
<eexp> 说了不听
<pocoyo> eexp: 不行。
<eexp> 你没设置main字体
<pocoyo> zhan: 不用beamer的可以。
<pocoyo> eexp: 刚才试过了 照样不行。
<zhan> 阿姨乱说
<zhan> beamer 里面用的是 roman 还是哪个的
<eexp> 本机没beamer的例子。
<zhan> pocoyo: 字体都没设置
<pocoyo> zhan: 我也不知道 roman 。
<eexp> 要不我就cp给你了
<MeaCulpa> xeCJK是不似乎过时了？
<MeaCulpa> 哦...beamer...
<eexp> 去设置3套字体。标准的
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 大家推荐一个图片浏览工具~喜欢通过中间滚轮切换下一张的那种~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357944 如题~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fly_youhaode — 2011-12-20 13:57
<pocoyo> zhan: oh yeah. \setCJKmainfont{隶书} 设置这个后可以了。 大婶的就是不行 :D
<eexp> 就是衬线，非衬线，和等宽
 * adam8157 afk
<eexp> pocoyo: 额。我复制错了。nnnd
<eexp> 就这嘛
<zhan> 哈哈。。。
<pocoyo> eexp: 我记得昨晚 我试过了的 都不行。今天居然行了 哈哈
<eexp> nnnd
<eexp> head xx.tex的，看错了
 * pocoyo 拜拜神～ lol
<eexp> 笨蓝色药丸
<eexp> zhan: 去搞定vim:tohtml的转换。
<eexp> 我改一个primary剪贴板的totex算了。
<eexp> 额。没ansi颜色了。
<zhan> eexp: 没明白你要干啥，是要 tex 文档里面的显色？还是出来 html 的显色？
<eexp> 代码高亮。和vim里面一样的漂亮的效果。
<eexp> 写那么清楚啊
<eexp> 其实就是html2latex
<eexp> 能找的，都试过了。
<zhan> 不就是八颜色代码转换一下？
<eexp> 8？
<eexp> 16 or 256 呢
<zhan> 把
<pocoyo> zhan: 啊 原来我用 ctex 后 不用再加设置字体的命令。 其余的时候还是要加上才行。
<eexp> 。。
<MeaCulpa> ctex省心
<zhan> pocoyo: ctex 是个宏包，自己设置了字体的，里面还是用的 xeCJK
<eexp> ctex要死了
<MeaCulpa> ctexlive
<MeaCulpa> ctexlive-xetex, 那个有个好心人做的iso
<MeaCulpa> squashfs的，mount了直接用
<MeaCulpa> tex就不叨扰系统了
<eexp> iso。 zhan 最喜欢iso
<[ub]> 新 C/C++/Java • 有没有正在学linux编程的？加msn聊聊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357946 RT，或者做linux开发的大虾们，留下msn聊聊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nan3113 — 2011-12-20 14:07
<zhan> eexp: 屁，我都网络安装的 texlive
<woshisiren> heoo
<woshisiren> wjih
<eexp> 你以前最喜欢
<woshisiren> ffjf
<woshisiren> 第一次来
<zhan> eexp: 你就直接把 html 里面的颜色值换成 tex 里面的不就好了么
<adam8157> eexp: 小e贴个xetex的模版出来看看
<eexp> html里面太冗余了。
<eexp> 不干净
<eexp> 没模板。
<adam8157> eexp: 贴个你的tex文件就好
<eexp> 不贴，内容都是机密
<eexp> 截小图可以
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<adam8157> eexp: 我就是要看一下你的tex框架
<zhan> 他就是不给你
<adam8157> zhan: ...
<woshisiren> ff
<zhan> adam8157: 不过他的恶趣味太多，代码肯定难堪
<eexp> 我有巨大的表格，看不。好复杂的
<adam8157> eexp: 要个最简单的
<eexp> 表格也机密。贴一天其他的， http://imagebin.org/189475
<zhan> 。。。
<pocoyo> zhan: \begin{theorem}...\end 这个 想出来的时候成为 定理 而不是 Theorem 怎么renew那个命令不起作用
<adam8157> eexp: 要文件啊
<eexp> 。。那我要清空点才行。
<zhan> 去看 ctex 吧。都不记得了。
<pocoyo> zhan: . 我想用的 beamer 这个试试。
<jeepkid> 嗨，各位，弱弱的请教下，ubuntu的64 位版分不分amd和intel?
<adam8157> forfun这几天没来?
<pocoyo> jeepkid: 这是什么分类？
<FrankLv> jeepkid: AMD64 应该就包含了 所有64位的了
<snugglecat> 猫科动物是不是不吃腐食的
<jeepkid> pocoyo, 你好，我机器是intel i7的cpu,，以前一直用32位没关注过64位的ubuntu,
<Guest71265> 你的机器配置真高
 * zhan 其实狂推荐用 emacs 的 org-mode, 直接可以转 tex
<jeepkid> pocoyo, 今天要拿机器做服务器，要装64位的ubuntu，下载镜像的时候发现只有intel x86和amd64...
<jeepkid> FrankLv, realy?
 * eexp 踩踩 emacs
<FrankLv> jeepkid: intel x86和amd64 那你再仔细看看 amd64的说明
<ofan> jeepkid: 一样的
<jeepkid> ofan, 一样的？
<ofan> 一样的
<jeepkid> dvd的包括server版本么？
<jeepkid> ofan, 你说的一样的指的是amd64和intel64都会包括？
<ofan> jeepkid: amd64实际上就是x86的64位扩展，intel也用的一样的指令集
<jeepkid> ofan, 哦...:-)多谢指教
 * NoIE 刚才在网上找到了一个叫“宋笑生”的小子，真是欠揍。
<ofan> intel也搞自己的纯64位cpu,ia64
<jeepkid> ofan, 是的我是记得intel 686标识是ia64呵呵
<ofan> 686是32位的。。。
<void1> ia64 = itanium
<palomino|working> itanium才是ia64
<palomino|working> 除了hp没人用了
<void1> 杯具的hp和intel一起搞的
 * MeaCulpa RHEL 4 POWER 安装真恶心
<jeepkid> - -|打错了。备具，其实我是想说x86-64
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 关于Pthread线程编译的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357949 wei@wei-machine:~/5/code$ gcc -o thread thread.c /tmp/ccwLelgL.o: In function `main': thread.c:(.text+0xa7): undefined reference to `pthread_create' thread.c:(.text+0xef): undefined reference to `pthread_create' thread.c:(.text+0x126): undefined reference to `pthread_join' thread.c:(.text+0x13a): undefined reference t ...
<jeepkid> 呵呵...感谢楼上三位高人指教:>
<jeepkid> 下载好了，准备去装了....
<jeepkid> ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso...
<jeepkid> server能硬盘安装么？
<CyrusYzGTt> f16 x86_64 路过
<MeaCulpa> RHEL6.2 二话不说就ext4啦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们家Linux咋比UNIX还麻烦
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu11.10用得真不爽，越来越倒退了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357950 当然不是说Ubuntu本身 ， 是那个桌面（据说是Gnome3，谢谢2楼告诉我是unity）用的真不爽，连个开始菜单都没有，进入一个程序要点三四次以上，怎么就越做越倒退了呢？ 也说是我使用习惯问题，反正我是不喜欢这种没有开始菜单 ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有啥麻烦的...
<jeepkid> 刚放弃RHEL的路过，头疼阿yum也yum不了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 设个ip还搞CDIR装B
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Anaconda 字符界面一塌糊涂，可选项极少
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Sabayon也用Anaconda, 比RH好得多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 装OS的时候还建议我VNC...大逆不道
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 为啥啊 vnc咋了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 麻烦嘛~~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 欢迎给我报kernel bug
<eexp> 难道是bug一次，收费100？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 对了，我想要删掉硬盘，咋搞，直接rm?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 删掉硬盘?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥叫删掉硬盘
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我想要我删了，以后再加，一样的lun id , udev给我分配一样的号..或者uuid本来就是恒定的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这样uuid会变的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦？我以为不会...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 删除分区再新建? 肯定会的
<MeaCulpa> 看来一切都是活得...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，直接端掉物理盘，block级别的
<eexp> uuid变了，又没问题。怕啥
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 建好后，改下 uuid 好了
<eexp> XwinX: 出来吹风了
<eexp> cfy: 出来看电影
<eexp> roylez: 出来贴图
<roylez> eexp: nope
<roylez> eexp: 忙死了
<eexp> 你也有忙的？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: udev这样的，有规则可以保证同一个lun以后回到同一个dev么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以指定设备名字的
<adam8157> m
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 折腾这个干啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 何来设备...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 测试啊
<eexp> 金正恩3岁会打枪开车
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我糊涂了
<eexp> 硬件没问题，玩udev干嘛
<bingo1> 中文的
<jeepkid> 各位再请教“enlist system with ubuntu orchestra server”是什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这个，我们就是不停的删啊，加啊物理盘啥的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 如果是AIX,一切都是静态的，有注册表~
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: pvid对应的设备，基本都是死的
 * MeaCulpa bash, long time no see
<adam8157> eexp: zhan tex要装2G+ 太大了
<xiangfu> https://payments.wikimedia.org/index.php/Special:GlobalCollectGateway?uselang=en&masthead=none&form_name=RapidHtml&text_template=2010/JimmyQuote-green&appeal=JimmyQuote-green&language=en&ffname=webitects2nd-amex
<xiangfu> 大家给wikipedia 捐点款吧。
<xiangfu> 刚捐了 50CNY
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 才2G，你内存都不止那么大了
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: 麻烦
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, texlive 那么方便，麻烦个p啊
<jiero> xiangfu: 需要捐款的海了去了。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: 你在用呢?
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 我的 Mac 用的是 MacTex，Linux 用的 TexLive
<xiangfu> jiero, 比如？
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: yooo 用来写什么
<xiangfu> jiero, : Wikipedia is the #5 site on the web and serves 470 million different people every month – with billions of page views.
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 你的小说…
<xiangfu> jiero, Commerce is fine. Advertising is not evil. But it doesn't belong on Wikipedia.
<adam8157> ...
<xiangfu> jiero, 'We have 679 servers and 95 staff.'
<xiangfu> jiero, 'Google might have close to a million servers. Yahoo has something like 13,000 staff.'
<xiangfu> jiero, anyway 看来你不用wikipedia :D
<jiero> xiangfu: 比如 gimp scribus inkscape
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, lol
<xiangfu> jiero,  这三个我一个不用啊。：D
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: 好吧 那我装上看看
<xiangfu> jiero,  wikipedia 天天用。
<jiero> xiangfu: 太多了。
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 很好用的，装吧
<zhan> adam8157: spt
<adam8157> zhan: spt?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝一杯？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没空
<MeaCulpa> ...可怜的娃娃
<jiero> xiangfu: 比如文泉驿站
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 每次8k划盘都觉得挺恶心的
<xiangfu> jiero, 大家多少都捐点
<xiangfu> jiero, :) 你喜欢那个就挑一个捐点吧。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 挺好啊，那几个命令，长一点而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 8k cli比较恶心，不知可以直接ssh上去干否
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 问过了，不行
<adam8157> eexp: zhan GNUdog|away texlive的那个安装脚本能用来upgrade不
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 干！
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 没试过。。
<GNUdog|away> <<----- DVD 党
<zhan> adam8157: 貌似不行，以前是的，不知现在能不能
<MeaCulpa> syslog 叫 rsyslog... 我类个去，搞口号啊...RHEL
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: welcome to linux
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :) UNIX copycat
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: wanna-be UNIX
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 将原生GNOME Shell 打造为Deepin GNOME Shell http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357952 Deepin GNOME Shell是Linux Deepin 团队针对用户操作习惯进行精心定制与设计，目前对日常使用来说，基本OK。 下面是将原生GNOME Shell 打造为Deepin GNOME Shell的教程。 本教程适用于安装了GNOME Shell 环境的Debian、Ubuntu、Mint、Fedora、Archlinux等其他 ...
 * adam8157 tlmgr update --self
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ??
 * adam8157 求2011年度北京网费发票...
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求教vi打开一个fifo怎么把我的shell也弄死了？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357953 用mkfifo创建了一个FIFO文件，因为FIFO跟没有命名的PIPE不是一样的，它在文件系统中存在，在好奇心的驱使下，我用vi打开了一个FIFO，结果不能输入任何字符，而且导致我回到shell后也彻底挂掉了。。。。。shell也不能输入 ...
<jiero> Amnesia: The Dark Descent 现在 Desura 特价只要  $4.99
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RHEL不是人用的，我放弃了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,= 咋了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没ssh 没telnet 没wget, 装东西只能rpm, 一大堆依赖
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: yum install...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 安全门槛高到pubkey都不带...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RHEL for power, yum搞啥...
<MeaCulpa> man 都没
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一样的yum啊
<MeaCulpa> yum XXx.rpm?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没有源的啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: yum install ssh
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没有源，enterprise啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...注册rhn啊亲
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 作死啊，注册...
<jiero> adam8157: 还需要注册啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 比18摸还黑啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你们ibm有oem的, 问IT部门去
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH有希望了，$$$
<jiero> adam8157: 你权且当作18m的IT外援吧 :D
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: s/linux/gentoo/g  我以后的简历， 以免摊上RH
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我以后找工作再也不提Linux
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: *nix
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 换Ubuntu啊，ppc32/64都有支持的
<adam8157> freeflying: lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 等你来忽悠了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 跟你们一个 director忽悠过了
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<adam8157> ofan: =,=
<freeflying> adam8157: 我好象有网费发票
<freeflying> adam8157: 不知道能不能找到
<adam8157> freeflying: :D
<freeflying> adam8157: RH真爽啊，连这个都可以报销
<adam8157> freeflying: 求2011.6-2011.12 包月包年均可
<adam8157> freeflying: 在家办公嘛 上网就是工作必需品了
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: CentOS 不是挺好的么
<freeflying> adam8157: 你也在家办公了？
<freeflying> FrankLv: 人家要的是ppc, centos有吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 允许WFH, 普通的不能长期WFH而已
<FrankLv> freeflying: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> ::P
<adam8157> freeflying: 我离公司近 一般都过来的...
<freeflying> adam8157: sigh, 我们咋不能报呢
<adam8157> freeflying: ä½ ...
<adam8157> roylez: 出来看侯总傲娇
 * adam8157 等wps4linux, 从libreoffice换到texlive+wps
 * roylez 鄙视 adam8157 这种闲人
<adam8157> roylez: 我在等job...今天要加班的
<ofan> http://woeser.middle-way.net/2011/12/blog-post_16.html
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> [ub]: 垃圾
<[ub]> ofan, 响应。  ㍨ 
<roylez> adam8157: aix看不见ds8k的盘，要疯了
<adam8157> roylez: ds8k是啥
<roylez> adam8157: 你买不起的玩具
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adam8157 RHEL我连tame的热情都没了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 很渣吧
<MeaCulpa> 随它去吧，screen zsh telnet ssh python都不要了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一坨shit
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 什么都不好装啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，我觉的dos6.22都比他好了
<roylez> lol
<MeaCulpa> 胡乱写个bashrc，上点posix function
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你直连过8k吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没
<sulit> eexp: 今天对不起哈
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<sulit> eexp: 吊线了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我恨直连，当中没switch找错误都不好找
<sulit> eexp: 我在学校上的,就没再上去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是啊
<eexp> ？
<MeaCulpa> 怪不得外面那么多RH培训，
<sulit> eexp: 真抱歉
<MeaCulpa> RH资料...
<sulit> eexp
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 用ubuntu 11.10安装cross_2.95.3-zhiyuan.tar.bz2 用arm-linux-gcc出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357959 用arm-linux-gcc hello.c -o hello 编译出错 PATH变量设置正确！！出错为arm-linux-gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cpp0': ????????? 是不是而这不兼容啊？？ 希望大家给点意见或建议，编译的是arm的s3c2410芯片程序~~ 谢谢拉~~  ...
<mmfei-m> ubuntu常假死     你们遇到过吗?就是鼠标能动不能点
<snugglecat> mmfei-m, e17 也经常假死
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 咋了这是？
 * kenifanying 如何修改android 默认浏览器的默认搜索引擎？ 国行的android默认是百度，想改成google ……
<snugglecat> 改 google 干嘛。 就百度就好了么
<snugglecat> 支持国货
<gfrog> kenifanying: 记得浏览器里有选项吧
<gfrog> snugglecat: 喂喂，醒醒，百度是外企
<kenifanying> gfrog, 索爱w8 国行没有那个选项……
<mmfei-m> 我能切到1-6的命令行   但是不能重启gdm kdm
<gfrog> kenifanying: 自带的神马浏览器啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ soso 呢？？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你的bug嘛？ 哦，我去装个guest验证一下。。
<kenifanying> gfrog, 就是android 那个原生的……
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,, 0 0 - -
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，我的fedora16一直正常的，
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> kenifanying, 别用百度， 用搜狗
<snugglecat> gfrog, 搜狗也是外企么
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 我知道，， ,,, 難道真的是 RP 問題？？
<kenifanying> snugglecat, 您老说下怎么改吧……假设用搜狗……
<mmfei-m> 现在在手机上irc;
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我怀疑。。。
<gfrog> kenifanying: 那就不知道喽
<CyrusYzGTt> mmfei-m§ 看到了 androidirc..
<kenifanying> snugglecat, 已经root过了，不知道那个配置文件是关于搜索引擎的……
<snugglecat> 不会， 我看到崇洋媚外的就 愤怒
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 傷心，， 淚兒
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我愤怒
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 國內出名的， CEO什麼的基本有外國的綠卡，， 這是聽說的，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 吾不是媚外，， 只是覺得好用就用，，
<Atrix> 说实话，百度实在是...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 用了就是错
 * snugglecat 看了看自家电脑的 cpu， 原来是 amd 的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没啥，喷一下RHEL
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不带服务的RHEL甚至不如AIX好用了...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 咳咳，， 你不以地球人 自居，， 就不能 进入 星際大時代
<snugglecat> 明天换龙芯
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 当然主要是power的关系
<snugglecat> 李梅
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 那 centos呢？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 话说， 我们这里有个女的 叫 李梅。
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: Centos只有x86/x86_64
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 自己改編個就是，， fedora貌似有 ppc的
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 支持你转debian
<mmfei> ubuntu常假死     你们遇到过吗?就是鼠标能动不能点 ， 这个有人能告诉我怎么解决吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ epel
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, f13开始就没有ppc了吧……
<snugglecat> mayli,  你是穿越过来的么
<mmfei> 在网上搜索都是没解决方案的
<snugglecat> 我等 f22
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 那個女的不關吾事，， 莫名其妙
<snugglecat> mmfei, 假死？？？？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 冷静，冷静，RHEL没服务确实没法用的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不是女的，你都两眼放光么
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 有，，不過比x86 x86_64遲發佈
<mmfei> snugglecat，是，即使鼠标能动，但是图形界面好像挂了，
<snugglecat> mmfei, 我的 e17 也经常酱紫
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不是，， 主要是你本來在說 搜索，， 突然說女的 不習慣，， 而且還是不認識的
<mmfei> 能切换到1-6的工作区间，但是当前的工作区间7是挂了
<mmfei> 额。。。。。T.T
<snugglecat> mmfei, 认了把
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, mayli 啊
<mmfei> 我曾经认了的。后来还不死心，
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: xetex 用哪个命令编译的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. mayli 是女的？？
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, xelatex 吧
<snugglecat> 啊， 正听美国之音， 也有个 mayli 在教英语
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 虽然我这有全套的RHEL软件包，但是也不能给你，哈哈。你还是搞个centos源吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 名字上看， 是的。 May Li 不是个女的么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 好吧，，
<snugglecat> 顺着读 是 美丽， 华人 May Li 不是 李梅 么
<snugglecat> 怎么看都是女的
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: 终于编译成功了...
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你 刚刚以离开，，神仙姐姐 就是 Remote host closed the connection.. 離開了
<snugglecat> 神仙姐姐???
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ Destine
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 关我啥事， 我又不是猪八戒， 见到神仙姐姐就流口水
<CyrusYzGTt> 你是 戒八豬
<snugglecat> 。。。
<snugglecat> 你是 悟空孙
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..是 空悟孙
<snugglecat> 好吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :P
<roylez> gfrog: 你兄弟呢？
<gfrog> roylez: who？
<adam8157> roylez: 蛤蟆去度娘了
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: POWER哪来的centos :)
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，power上没centos啊，俺土鳖。 那自己编吧，当lfs使，lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没gcc
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 一整套gnu toolchains装起来搞死了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。。。。 不是吧 这个安装盘里就有的啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你搞啥了。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我用cli装，没得选包包
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 挂光盘，配yum
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: installer叫我让我上vnc, 不上vnc不给选包 无视...
<snugglecat> 听美国之音学英文
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 光驱都不知在哪...
<adam8157> roylez: 整起texlive了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不用光驱也一样，有iso就行，更方便
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: native teclive?
<MeaCulpa> s/teclive/texlive
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: en
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 壮士！
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你用啥 也是lyx?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: vim
<gfrog> adam8157: 你咋搞上那玩意了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 装装
<gfrog> adam8157: 折腾
<sulit> hi
<[ub]> sulit, 好  ㍩ 
<sulit> [ub]: 好
<adam8157> gfrog: 用office写的文档看起来真丑...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: vim !xelatex %
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: :make!
<[ub]> sulit, 好吧。  ㍩ 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 写文档我用docutils
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: docbook?
<zlx> guile
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 纯文本必须美
<sulit> [ub]: 为啥是17点
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你觉得xml这种反人类的东西可以写文档？
<zlx> guile有中文使用文档吗？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: docutils是啥...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 纯文本必须美...必须... 必须行编辑，绝不可xml
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥文档wiki还不够。。。
<[ub]> sulit, 为什么我的存在？  ㍩ 
<MeaCulpa> 恩dokuwiki 也不错
 * gfrog 认为office和pdf是两大反人类的文档格式
<adam8157> gfrog: Slides, CV
<sulit> [ub]: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: docbook还是xml...无视
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 写文档要是xml那样连diff都用不上，还写毛...
<sulit> ofan: [ub] 是谁啊
<zlx> 有scheme的兄弟吗？
<ofan> sulit: 你妹
<ofan> zlx: 有你亲戚lisp
<sulit> sulit: 我妹,噢想起来了
<sulit> ofan: 我妹,噢想起来了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: rst啊
<sulit> [ub]: 妹子好
<[ub]> sulit, 很高兴听到这个。  ㍩ 
<sulit> [ub]: 呵呵,贵姓
<[ub]> sulit, 我叫爱丽丝。  ㍩ 
<sulit> [ub]: 我叫sulit
<sulit> [ub]: ailis
<alvin_rxg> 机器人有它自己的名字？
<sulit> [ub]: alice
<[ub]> sulit, 响应。  ㍩ 
<zlx> ofan: 我现在是不打算看CL了，哈哈
<sulit> [ub]: alice,你是哪里人
<zlx> CL太强了，想毁灭地球
<ofan> zlx: 看haskell
<zlx> ofan: 你转成haskell了？
<[ub]> sulit, 这就是我。  ㍩ 
<sulit> [ub]: 你那个17点怎么输的
<[ub]> sulit, 我明白了。  ㍩ 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: yeah
<sulit> [ub]: 明白啥了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: pdf 只是个预览嘛，不算太反人类
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 二进制的文档都是恶魔，啧啧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 除了某类图片。。 lol
<sulit> [ub]: the  short name of  your  be
<sulit> [ub]: 我发现你真有创意
<[ub]> sulit, 谁告诉你的？  ㍩ 
<sulit> [ub]: google,ofan版的google
<ofan> zlx: 啥时候变过？
<sulit> ofan: 好
<adam8157> gfrog: 你用啥写文档
<sulit> [ub]: 千万别生气
<sulit> [ub]: 我开玩笑开惯了
<[ub]> sulit, 我不是生​​气。  ㍩ 
<gfrog> adam8157: slides用google docs，囧。其他的一律wiki
<sulit> [ub]: ofan惯我的
<ofan> sulit: 真闲
<sulit> ofan: 刚买的饭,刚吃上,就聊会儿
<sulit> ofan: 晚上还得学习呢
<sulit> ofan: 马哲老师今天划重点了
<ofan> 。。。
<sulit> ofan: 20个选择,9个简答题,4个论述,这是范围,我差点晕过去
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sulit> ofan: 这要是挂了,我就不活了
<sulit> ofan: 那相当于把题都说了
<alvin_rxg> 要说是“哲”，我肯定瞻仰您老人家；要说是“马哲”，我玩我的去
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 我岁数还小,不想折寿 ,呵呵
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 马哲不也德国的么
<sulit> ofan: 我在用ChatZilla,firefox的插件,挺好的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 德国没有专门的“马哲”
<sulit> ofan: 真棒
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 那是啥
<alvin_rxg> 哲学啊…
<sulit> ofan: 那时德国人写的,中国人部分人借鉴的
<ofan> 话说又选了门哲学课程
<sulit> ofan: 翻译过来,让我们看,真怀疑翻译对了吗
<ofan> 不过是introduction
<alvin_rxg> 哲学不错，马哲不行。这完全是俩回事
<sulit> alvin_rxg: agree
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 明年,俺也考四级
<alvin_rxg> 阿拉一级都没过
<sulit> 前辈们,有什么建议吗？
<ofan> 奥 貌似是两门
<ofan> sulit: 还是孩子啊
<sulit> ofan: 我早说过了，我还是个雏，你不记得
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你信 伊斯兰的么
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 不喜欢
<ofan> sulit: mm吗？
<snugglecat> 阿拉一级都没过， 啥意思
<sulit> 我信我爸妈
<sulit> ofan: 俺是个大老爷们
<sulit> ofan: 带把的
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 吴语  “阿拉” == 我
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你知道 吴语， 我想知道 吴语 和 粤语 是否有啥关系
<sulit> ofan:学校为啥不拿那个计算机程序设计的艺术当教材呢
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 都是南方语言
<sulit> ofan: 我觉得那个挺好的啊
<alvin_rxg> 那书很厚的
<ofan> sulit: 那样你们全得挂科
<snugglecat> 看 wiki 吴语和 南越有关系， 粤语 也是 来源 南越。 是不是之间有某种关系
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 一卷每多厚阿
<alvin_rxg> sulit: 7、8百页
<snugglecat> 还是 他们之间有些互相影响， 还是 粤语是吴语的一个分支。 粤语 和吴语 的 wiki 都没提到对方， 但同时提到 南越国， 且粤 和 越是通假字
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 能给我扫扫盲么
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 不知道
<snugglecat> 好吧。
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 600多页，中文的
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 马克思来源德国， 德国对这个人和他的思想 现在有啥说法
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 不多，老师又不全讲
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 最近也發現，用 docbook 寫單一呈現格式的文檔，比較得不償失(冗長，低效)。不過對於那些對呈現格式要求多樣的, docbook 優勢就大了
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 那个教材是世界级的多好啊
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 认同，但认为现在不可能实现
<snugglecat> 自由谈论， 还是避而不谈。
<snugglecat> 哦
<alvin_rxg> sulit: 那意思是，每个人都花千百块钱买那书咯？
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 德国不能谈的是 nazi，其他的随便。
<snugglecat> nazi 是二次世界大战 的那个？？
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 每那么多钱，团购，一卷50 差不多吧
<alvin_rxg> sulit: 好便宜啊……
<alvin_rxg> 果然国内的书不值钱啊…
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 学了受益终身的
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 我估计的
<snugglecat> 重视程度 是与其他的一样， 没特别的是么。  就是没有什么特别关注。
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 那个错误也少
<snugglecat> 还是 比较重视
<snugglecat> 哲学 ， 是不是德国的多
<Kandu> sulit: 花了大半生去學，然後餘下的小半生就受益了
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 关键是老师懂多少，讲的了吗，呵呵
<snugglecat> sulit, 关键不是老师， 是学生
<snugglecat> sulit, 老师只是 带路人。
<sulit> Kandu: 额，边学边卖
<snugglecat> sulit, 修行还是靠自己
<sulit> snugglecat: 老师讲，得讲的出来的
<sulit> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> 我去看看德国
<alvin_rxg> sulit: 161.94€ http://www.amazon.de/Art-Computer-Programming-Volumes-1-4/dp/0321751043/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324375391&sr=8-1
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: The Art of Computer Programming, Volumes 1-4: 1-4A Box Set: Amazon.de: Donald E. Knuth: Englische Bücher
<snugglecat> sulit, :)
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 是不是德国出很多 哲学家
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 你给换算成人民币
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: 折算回来，那4卷1400￥
<ofan> 一卷1400吧
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 中文呢
<alvin_rxg> 没中文，也不看中文
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你说的什么书呢
<ofan> 奥 $286 4 in 1
<ofan> http://goo.gl/dh8Mk
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: Amazon.com: The Art of Computer Programming
<sulit> alvin_rxg: 牛x
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 啥书那么厚
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: Art of Computer Programming
<snugglecat> 电脑艺术编程????
<sulit> http://www.amazon.cn/s/ref=nb_ss?ie=UTF8&keywords=%E8%AE%A1%E7%AE%97%E6%9C%BA%E7%A8%8B%E5%BA%8F%E8%AE%BE%E8%AE%A1%E8%89%BA%E6%9C%AF&tag=googhydrcn-23&index=aps&hvadid=4130590895&ref=pd_sl_8xi9vbiqy6_b
<[ub]> sulit,啥网址吆? 亚马逊 所有类别：计算机程序设计艺术 - Amazon.cn
<snugglecat> 哦搞反了， 电脑编程艺术
<sulit> 还行，人还能接受，对于他的价值
<snugglecat> 德国是不是图书也很出名
<snugglecat> sulit, 哪个人
<sulit> 大家
<snugglecat> 哪个大家
<sulit> ä½ 
<alvin_rxg> 10€ 一本书，4卷全买了才40块……
<sulit> 我那天病了，上了趟医院，人家就坑了我100多，杀学生，真没天理
<sulit> 呜呜，两本书进去了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 西方人看待马克思思想， 和国内宣传的， 是不是不同， 西方人就是个哲学思想， 中国人当神？ 至少宣传是酱紫
<sulit> 我刚次才发现[ub]是管理员，
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 可以这样说
<snugglecat> 中国人学马克思思想， 是探讨他背后的思想， 还是和别的学科一样照背。 到底真正理解了那思想么
<sulit> 我突然发现管理员的名字都这么写意
<snugglecat> 这里的管理员？？
<snugglecat> 神？？
<sulit> 恩
<snugglecat> 蛋蛋？？
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 请问如何在终端升级内核 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357965 记得有个帖子说用apt-get安装个什么程序就能升级内核 但那帖子找不到了 统计信息: 发表于 由 tukuma01 — 2011-12-20 18:09
<sulit> 那个是神阿
<snugglecat> sulit, 朝鲜的神死了
<snugglecat> 初中也有思想政治课， 就一背， 应付过去 就算了。 啥也不理解。
<sulit> 额，我的毛爷爷都去了，朝鲜的算啥，是我们毛老大跟班的，下去跟班去了
<jiero> Humble Bundle 网站全部升级了。。。
<snugglecat> 现在连马克思主义是啥， 一句话都说不出来
<jiero> snugglecat: 我正好相反，背不过，全是理解了自己写闯过去
<snugglecat> jiero, 厉害。 应该酱紫学。 但我是应付的
<sulit> snugglecat: 唯物史观，和剩余价值观
<xiaoxu> 独栽者死了
<snugglecat> 就应该自己理解， 最好能提出疑问
<sulit> snugglecat: 这就是马对人类的贡献
<snugglecat> 学东西， 怎么会没疑问呢。 特别是哲学。
<Ml_hoo> ÎÒÏÖÔÚÓöµ½Ò»¸öÎÊÌâ
<[ub]> Ml_hoo:say 我现在遇到一个问题 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Ml_hoo> UBÏ´òÓ¡»ú¿ÉÒÔÌí¼Ó,µ«ÊÇÒ»Ö±ÔÚ´òÓ¡,Í£²»ÁË
<snugglecat> Ml_hoo, 你最大的问题是别人看不到你的字
<[ub]> Ml_hoo:say UB下打印机可以添加,但是一直在打印,停不了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<snugglecat> Ml_hoo, 你最大的问题是别人看不到你的字
<sulit> snugglecat:  是啊，人活着为了啥呢，限你三天解决吧 ，咱们时间有限
<snugglecat> 不明白你说的
<sulit> Ml_hoo: hi
<sulit> snugglecat: 这是哲学在研究的一部分问题，有人专门研究的
<Ml_hoo> ÏÖÔÚ¿ÉÒÔÁËÂ£¿£¿
<[ub]> Ml_hoo:say 现在可以了嘛？？？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<sulit> snugglecat: 你解决了，让他们去喝西北风
<snugglecat> sulit, 哲学我基本不懂，我只是觉得， 这么难懂的东西， 怎么会没疑问呢
<snugglecat> sulit, 那些技术的， 都是别人设计好的， 你去学， 没疑问倒觉得不奇怪。
<jiero> snugglecat: 我说。我也不懂哲学。。。我是笨蛋。
<sulit> snugglecat: 额，数学也是一部分哲学，你懂得
<jiero> snugglecat: 笨蛋就要思考就行了。
<Ml_hoo> 现在可以了吗？？
 * jiero 是智商仅仅 110的基础人类。
<jiero> Ml_hoo: 好了。
<snugglecat> sulit, 这些思想性的， 怎么学习会没疑问呢？ 我对这个问题想不通。 需要思考的怎么靠背就行呢
<sulit> snugglecat: 德国，英国，都不少
<Ml_hoo> 我现在遇到一个问题，UB下打印机可以添加,但是一直在打印,停不了，
<jiero> Ml_hoo: 打印什么：没见过此情况
<snugglecat> Ml_hoo, 和别人联机么， 还是你个人的。 打 出来什么 啊， 奇怪字符？？？
<sulit> Ml_hoo: 电源先歇了
<Ml_hoo> 个人的
<snugglecat> Ml_hoo, 是不是打印机的缓存没清除
<snugglecat> 打出来的是啥东西
<snugglecat> 奇怪字符???
<Ml_hoo> snugglecat: 没有的
<snugglecat> 空的???
<snugglecat> 工作时貌似遇到过这个问题。 现在不知道怎么解决了。 当时是在 windows
<snugglecat> 断电源看看
<Ml_hoo> snugglecat: 打印机连续的打
<Ml_hoo> snugglecat: 打出的都是白纸
<snugglecat> 关机重启
<sulit> snugglecat: 你早说不就是了吗，
<Ml_hoo> snugglecat: 谢谢，我试试看
<sulit> Ml_hoo: 卡bug了
<sulit> 应该是卡bug了
<jiero> Ml_hoo: 哦。机械故障 ? ;D
<Ml_hoo> sulit: 什么bug？？
<sulit> Ml_hoo: 我也不知道，软件故障多了
<Ml_hoo> sulit: 奥
<sulit> snugglecat: Shubin Hu这是谁啊
<majormeng> irssi的显示真难看..
<LOL_> test
<[ub]> LOL_, ....  ㍪ 
<LOL_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ArnU95eJXM
<majormeng> Lo
<majormeng> exit
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf§ 驚現 一葉
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 买到的耳机 Ultimate Ears 200 比 三星galaxy默认的声音丰富很多啊。。。
<jiero> 为啥都省钱到那种境地不给手机配个好些的耳机呢。。。纠结那么几块钱干嘛。
<oneIeaf> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<jiero> oneIeaf:  这个是假1
<jiero> 要l的。
<oneIeaf> jarodlau: 还是你聪明些
<jiero> jarodlau: 你被夸了
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 18:37:53 2011
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ...
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf§ 木事
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf§ 是 jiero 揭穿你，， 不是 jarodlau
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不要那么小屁孩吗，看起来比我还小的样子。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 干嘛？？
 * jiero 夸CyrusYzGTt 看起来比我还小屁孩
<snugglecat> sulit, 怎么
 * CyrusYzGTt ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视 jiero 的說法
<snugglecat> jiero, 耳机， 对我来说， 啥都无区别。
<sulit_> hi
<sulit> hi
<[ub]> sulit_, 好  ㍪ 
<jiero> snugglecat: 我曾经这么认为。。。然后，我用了杂牌耳机，然后用飞利浦的，听同样音乐发现和以前的内容不一样了。。。然后用苹果的，发现高音不一样了，然后用三星的发现低音不一样了，然后换现在的，发现全都不一样了。。。
<wwww> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<[ub]> wwww:say 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 18:37:53 2011
<sulit> [ub]: 不用了，我在测试
<jiero> wwww:  Windows?
<sulit> [ub]: 一个电脑登两个帐号
<[ub]> sulit, 别紧张..  ㍪ 
<snugglecat> jiero, 哦， 原来要经常换才听得到区别啊
<LOL_> ...
<dddds> LOL_:...
<LOL_> time
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 18:37:53 2011
<snugglecat> time aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 18:37:53 2011
<snugglecat> 还没弄死啊
<sulit> [ub]: 我发现一蛋疼得事，有一个输入[  按tab不管用，出不了你
<snugglecat> time aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶ddddd
<snugglecat> d顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶dddddd顶顶顶顶
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 18:37:53 2011
<sulit_> [ub]: 就是这个
<wwww> 请问一下
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你多大缓冲啊
<[ub]> sulit, 如何你觉得当你发现一个鸡蛋痛苦的事情有一个输入按Tab不能正常工作不会得到我吗？  ㍪ 
<snugglecat> wwww, 啥问题
<wwww> 打印机一直在打印
<sulit> [ub]: 不会
<wwww> 全是白纸
<jiero> snugglecat: 现在这个，马路边上走都听不到旁边上山的车的加力声音。。。只能感觉地面震动。
<[ub]> sulit, 我不能说现在肯定。  ㍪ 
<snugglecat> wwww, 是不是只有 ub 是酱紫情况啊， 换windows 看看
<snugglecat> jiero, 哦
<wwww> 打印机缓存怎么清楚啊，系统为UB11.10
<snugglecat> wwww, 是不是只有 ub 是酱紫情况啊， 换windows 看看
<LOL_> snugglecat: 10485760
<wwww> windows不会的啊
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你没事干
<wwww> 我今天事过了
<LOL_> snugglecat: ...
<dddds> LOL_:...
<snugglecat> wwww, 你 google 看看
<sulit> [ub]: 唉，没办法，google的没firefox这个插件作的好，你猜猜我哪个名字是用firefox插件登的
<LOL_> time
<LOL_> .time
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 18:50:22 2011
<[ub]> sulit, 这样呢？  ㍪ 
<majormeng> 为什么摁[只能出来[ub]?
<wwww> snugglecat: 找不到答案一直今天找了一下午了
<sulit_> [ub]: 猜猜
<majormeng> ......
<dddds> majormeng:...
<snugglecat> wwww, 打完该打印的之后就是白纸还是一开始就是白纸
<[ub]> sulit_, 你猜怎么着？  ㍪ 
<LOL_> .time
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 18:50:22 2011
<majormeng> dddds: 囧......就他一个....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<sulit_> [ub]: 我猜 你觉得我很2
<wwww> snugglecat: 一直打白纸，
<snugglecat> 该打的不打？？
<majormeng> dddds: 我说怎么就只能出来他一个人....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 活躍的 三個bot [ub] dddds lubotu2`
<[ub]> sulit_, 我想你已经改善不少。  ㍪ 
<sulit_> [ub]: 那个管理员好当吗 ,我刚才那会才看到,呵呵
<wwww> snugglecat: 对不打一点也没有打
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<majormeng> dddds: 你是想闹哪样阿?
<snugglecat> majormeng, 他缓冲 10M, 你想暴他很难
<lxK> 'h
<majormeng> snugglecat: .......当我什么都没说....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<snugglecat> :)
<wwww> snugglecat: 我一直在怀疑为的驱动的问题，因为他自己一直找不到驱动，更新之后也没有符合打印机的驱动，还有UB下可以扫描文件吗
<LOL_> snugglecat: ..
<jiero> wwww: 。。。都没驱动你还打。。。
<sulit> [ub]: 你当那个管理员在这儿，待了多长时间
<majormeng> ubuntu上的ATI显卡使得开机启动的画面变大,我在网上google了这么久的时间都没找到好反感...
<LOL_> snugglecat: 有什么建议没
<dddds> majormeng:...
<wwww> jiero: 怎么找到驱动呢
<majormeng> 好方案...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<[ub]> sulit, 有趣的八卦。  ㍪ 
<sulit> [ub]: 我就是问问
<snugglecat> 儿子看到我桌面的图片， 俩眼放光。
<LOL_> 。。
<LOL_> .time
<sulit> [ub]: 看看那个管理员是怎么回事
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 18:50:22 2011
<snugglecat> 那图片是睡着的女人
<majormeng> snugglecat: 你儿子不错!
<sulit> [ub]: 不算太八卦吧
<snugglecat> :)
<[ub]> sulit, 我没有听说过这样的事情之前。  ㍪ 
<wwww> 请问大家怎么搞定呢
<snugglecat> 儿子抢电脑了
<sulit> [ub]: 现在呢
<lxK> .time
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 18:50:22 2011
<lxK> .date
<majormeng> snugglecat: 从小就有这意识,长大必须纯爷们阿
<lxK> .uptime
<LOL_> 他走了
<wwww>  :'(
<wwww> 谁能帮助我一下
<sulit> 我发现两个客户端表情是不一样的
<majormeng> sulit: 哪两个客户端?
<sulit> [ub]: 我得走了，你先在这蹲着，大家不会忘记你的
<sulit> majormeng: 我用的一个google的，一个firefox的
<sulit> majormeng: firefox的好些
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgEixhE3Oms&feature=relmfu
<majormeng> sulit:蛋疼,你怎么不在加一个opera的....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<majormeng> sulit: firefox的插件向来比google做的好...我是这么觉着的...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 木有開代理，，不看，，
<majormeng> dddds: ........
<dddds> majormeng:...
<sulit> majormeng: 改天弄个
<majormeng> dddds: ......
<dddds> majormeng:...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<wwww> 请问UB下打印机驱动直接搜索不到怎么办，有没有人能帮助我
<majormeng> dddds: ........
<dddds> majormeng:...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<majormeng> ......搞什么..
<dddds> majormeng:...
<majormeng> sulit: ....话说神就用得opera...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<wwww> 请问UB下打印机驱动直接搜索不到怎么办，有没有人能帮助我
<majormeng> wwww: ...有问题找google.....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<sulit> majormeng: 可惜我不是
<majormeng> wwww: 我不用打印机....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<majormeng> sulit: 哈哈.....我也是在论坛上看到的....ee自己写的
<dddds> majormeng:...
<wwww> majormeng: 我想和办公集合起来
<sulit> majormeng: 自己写的，我下这两个插件，都是几百k，要不你写个吧
<sulit> majormeng: 你写个大家用
<sulit> majormeng: 别让大家失望哈
<majormeng> sulit: 我表示不会....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<majormeng> sulit: 我自己都用得irssi
<majormeng> wwww: ubuntu的打印机驱动问题很严重...
<sulit> majormeng: 表示不会，意思是会，没事
<sulit> majormeng: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC
<[ub]> sulit,啥网址吆? IRC - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<keyboard> 谁给个贴图网址
<keyboard> 谢谢
<keyboard> 急用
<sulit> [ub]: 那个老k呢
<majormeng> wwww: 一般都得自己找合适的打印机.....
<sulit> [ub]: 怎么你也弄这了
<[ub]> sulit, 感谢您的信息。  ㍫ 
<wwww> majormeng: 他找到了但是不打印
<keyboard> 求贴图网址
<sulit> majormeng: [ub] 和老k是啥关系？
<[ub]> sulit, 你不说。  ㍫ 
<sulit> majormeng: 怎么他们都整这
<majormeng> sulit: 你搞这个网址干什么
<keyboard> 没有人知道吗？
<majormeng> sulit: who knows
<sulit> majormeng: 你看看，没那个opera的 irc，
<sulit> majormeng: 你赶紧写
<sulit> [ub]: good morning
<sulit> [ub]: 我看一下你智能吗
<keyboard> 真失望
<sulit> 我得去上自习去了
<sulit> bye，everyone
<majormeng> sulit:.........自习...
<majormeng> sulit: 你大学?
<majormeng> sulit: 大几?
<sulit> majormeng: 哥，我大二的，我得去了，
<majormeng> .......soga.....
<majormeng> sulit: 我大四了.哈哈
<sulit> majormeng: 巴嘎亚楼
<LOL_> 大一的表示路过
<majormeng> sulit: ........我表示要工作的人了,伤心去..
<dddds> majormeng:...
<sulit> majormeng: 你安生考研吧 ，来干啥，真晕
<majormeng> .....我工作..考什么研阿....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<sulit> majormeng: 你在哪儿？
<majormeng> sulit: 北京
<LOL_> majormeng: 别玩了，大哥行不
<sulit> 留个邮箱，以后请教你问题
<majormeng> sulit: 蛋疼,你还请教我,也就交流交流吧,我用ubuntu也才3年阿....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<majormeng> sulit: majormeng1989@gmail.com
<sulit> majormeng: 你岁数不大啊 ，
<majormeng> 收到没?你可以加我gtalk或者msn....都一个号....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<dddds> iCookie:...
<LOL_> majormeng: 89年？
<majormeng> sulit:对..
<lubcat> 童鞋你好~~
<sulit> majormeng: 好的
<majormeng> sulit:才大四...七老八十么...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<LOL_> 90后表示路过
<majormeng> sulit: bye
<sulit> majormeng: meng.yi.101@gmail.com
<majormeng> 你姓孟?
<sulit> majormeng: bye
<sulit> major
<majormeng> sulit: 你姓孟?
<sulit> majormeng: 网名
<majormeng> LOL_: .......哈哈..好小...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<majormeng> sulit: 额....我以为是我本家呢...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<sulit> majormeng:孟懿
<LOL_> sulit: 梦遗
<majormeng> sulit: 这个什么名字?网名?
<majormeng> LOL_: 你真会起...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<sulit> 本人表示但疼，恩
<LOL_> 梦遗==孟懿
<sulit> 是网名
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<majormeng> sulit: ..soga...我真名姓孟..哈哈
<dddds> majormeng:...
<LOL_> majormeng: 别玩了，行不，哥
<sulit> sulit: 那也算缘分，以后联系
<sulit> 真的得去了
<majormeng> bye
<sulit> bye
<majormeng> LOL_: ....那不然怎地?
<dddds> majormeng:...
<LOL_> 发现这个世界上有太多漂亮的妹妹了
<majormeng> LOL_: .....蛋疼.....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<majormeng> LOL_: .....你还沉浸在女生之中么?哈哈..这个世界开始男男了.....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<LOL_> majormeng: ..
<LOL_> majormeng: 妖异男，也是俺的菜
<LOL_> majormeng: 俺是站在美的角度去欣赏他们的，
<majormeng> LOL_: ....好胃口
<dddds> majormeng:...
<majormeng> dddds: 你是闹哪样?
<majormeng> LOL_: 欣赏了之后好歹也要有所行动么....
<LOL_> majormeng: 毛行动。。。
<LOL_> majormeng: 正因为没能力，所以才只欣赏吗
<majormeng> LOL_: 行动行动口味就会变的,哈哈相信我..
<LOL_> majormeng: 我说我很欣赏Freja Baha难道我就得去米国
<LOL_> majormeng: 关键是我没钱去米国，这才是关键
<majormeng> LOL_: 谁也没有阻止你么...
<LOL_> majormeng: 是没人阻止，关键没毛桑呀，
<LOL_> majormeng: 如果我有一万张红色的毛桑，我就一定要去看她
<majormeng> LOL_: 有刀行阿
<LOL_> majormeng: 连毛桑都没，还刀。。。
<LOL_> majormeng: 你啥专业？
<majormeng> LOL_: ..土木工程
<jiero> wwww:  什么打印机——具体型号出了，去联系
<LOL_> majormeng: 好专业啊
<jiero> LOL_: 美女满地都是。。。所以根本不找美女只找朋友/知己。
<LOL_> jiero: 你真的是gay?
<majormeng> LOL_: ...傻...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<jiero> LOL_: 我喜欢大脑。
<majormeng> LOL_: 他的意思是说找炮友...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<majormeng> LOL_:哈哈哈....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<LOL_> majormeng: 找炮友还是基友？
<majormeng> LOL_: .....也许他口味重?
<dddds> majormeng:...
<jiero> LOL_: 用下半身说话的闪边去。。。
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<LOL_> jiero: 没有一个漂亮的脸蛋，你会关注她的大脑吗
<LOL_> jiero: s/他/她
<majormeng> LOL_: good question
<LOL_> jiero: 你才是下半身
<jiero> L0l_ 。。。你可以见鬼去了
<LOL_> jiero: 整天搞基
<majormeng> ......怎地.这是要对决阿...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<LOL_> jiero: 你还不入整天看av的 CyrusYzGTt
<LOL_> jiero: 人家起码真实
<majormeng> ....熄火熄火.....这是干什么呢
<dddds> majormeng:...
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。我很虚伪吗。。。
<majormeng> dddds: 管理员.....irssi怎么禁止人鸟我?dddds烦死我了...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<LOL_> jiero: 如果那个女/男的没张漂亮的脸蛋，你会关注她/他吗？
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<LOL_> majormeng: ...
<LOL_> jiero: 你会吗？欣赏和追求美是人类的天性
<jiero> LOL_: 丑人也会关注，说话也会关注，花瓶也会关注，只不过是时间差异
<LOL_> jiero: 这个世界会以丑为美吗？你看那些生活优越的人他们的配偶有丑的吗？
<majormeng> LOL_: 行了你们两个...干嘛呢这是.....
<LOL_> jiero: 即使搞男的，也是美男，
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。我管那些干嘛。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 你是个异类，当然可以不用管
<jiero> LOL_: 我是我，我关注自己想要的东西。。。你关注你想要的就行了。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 或许你是美男，所以你不会关注已经拥有的东西
<jiero> LOL_: 我大概自认为是美男。。。你猜对了
<LOL_> jiero: 正因为俺们这种先天缺少美的人所以才会去追求美，美的事物，美的人，
<jiero> LOL_: 恩。好吧，现在你进入正轨了。
<majormeng> jiero: ...不至于吧哥们....
<majormeng> jiero: 是美男你也把用这么炫耀吧......男人又不靠脸蛋吃饭....看看AV才能培养情操么..
<LOL_> jiero: 如果我也是个美男的话，我或许也就不关注她/他是不是美丽的
<majormeng> LOL_: 我表示,女生长的难看我连碰她们的心思都没有......
<LOL_> majormeng: 苟同
<majormeng> LOL_: 心里再美我也没兴趣...
<LOL_> majormeng: 握手
<jiero> LOL_: majormeng 。。。你们是这样吗。。。
<jiero> 好吧。。。
<LOL_> majormeng: 终于找到知己了
<majormeng> jiero: 我表示,我是这样子的....
<majormeng> LOL_: 哈哈.....其实女人不关心你长帅不帅
 * jiero 小学时曾经感到奇异，竟然有自己比还白的女生；到了中学更奇异，竟然看到了比自己还白的男生。
<LOL_> majormeng: 。。
<majormeng> LOL_: 关心你活好不好~~
<LOL_> majormeng: 你个。。。
<LOL_> majormeng: 你还是处的吗？
<majormeng> LOL_:你再开玩笑么?
<jiero> LOL_:  majormeng 你们两个是好基友潜质
<LOL_> majormeng: ？
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<majormeng> LOL_: 我89的....可能是么?
<dddds> majormeng:...
<majormeng> LOL_: 我初中就不是了......
<dddds> majormeng:...
<jiero> majormeng: ^_^什么是处呢。
<LOL_> majormeng: 。。。
<majormeng> jiero: 好问题....virgin....自己查字典去
<dddds> majormeng:...
<LOL_> jiero: 就是你有没有被爆过菊
 * jiero 87的还算是处了 :D
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<LOL_> majormeng: 你已经被爆过了。。。哎。。。
<majormeng> LOL_: .....说啥呢?
<dddds> majormeng:...
<LOL_> majormeng: 一个很奇怪的问题，在bash下，记录的文字有缺失，在cmd下记录的文字是乱码，直接用鼠标执行，记录的文字能正常显示，好诡异
<majormeng> ?cmd下用鼠标执行?
<majormeng> 你记录什么?
<majormeng> LOL_: 没听懂你说的意思....
<LOL_> majormeng: bot的记录
 * jiero 有了好耳机。。。真的发现音乐是多么有意思的活动。。。
<majormeng> LOL_: 我没出过这种情况....
<LOL_> majormeng: 在bash下运行bot，在cmd下运行bot,和在win下用鼠标直接双击运行Bot
<LOL_> majormeng: 不知问题出在哪里
<majormeng> LOL_: 你是闲的蛋疼...跟机器人扯什么蛋...
<LOL_> majormeng: 。。。
<LOL_> majormeng: 这是不是因为环境不一样
<majormeng> LOL_:你用的什么终端?
<LOL_> majormeng: MSYS
<LOL_> majormeng: 你有twitter没？
<Atrix> ofan: 在不在?
<majormeng> LOL_: 那个终端不是windows中的么?
<LOL_> majormeng: 嗯，现在是在win下上的
<majormeng> LOL_: 木有....我表示不怎么翻墙......
<majormeng> LOL_: 太麻烦,到处找vpn找不到....
<LOL_> majormeng: 你们学校是？
<majormeng> LOL_: soga,win下然道是你的语言环境问题?
<majormeng> LOL_: 北京科技大学...怎么了?你们学校可以上外网么?
<LOL_> majormeng: 嗯，我感觉也有可能是这样
<LOL_> majormeng: 不能
<LOL_> majormeng: 听网上说，貌似清华可以上外网
<majormeng> LOL_: 是阿..
<majormeng> LOL_: 清华的校园网那是一个给力阿.....
<LOL_> majormeng: 不公平啊，为毛他们可以，我们不可以
<LOL_> majormeng: 鄙视那些所谓的精英
<majormeng> LOL_: 人家是人才,偶们是个毛....
<LOL_> majormeng: 清华出几个Fields奖得主了？
<majormeng> LOL_: ...哈哈....
<majormeng> LOL_: 国家也是这么想的,但是人家想阿,清华都出不了了,更别谈起他学校了..
<LOL_> majormeng: 连一个Fields奖得主都出不来，还好意思说自己是精英，你让巴黎高师情何以堪
<majormeng> LOL_: 而且清华本科毕业的百分之八十左右出国了...研究生很多都是外校考过去的...
<soiamso> majormeng: 清华拿到第一不是一个市场化的结果
<majormeng> soiamso: 那你也得说服了教育部,说服了国家才行阿...
<LOL_> majormeng:连一个Fields奖都没得，就是自己是精英，你让哥廷根大学和莫斯科大学，还有Berkeley他们情何以堪
<Ml_hoo> LOL英雄联盟
<majormeng> LOL_: 怎么说呢,教学模式不太同吧,没办法,中国人从小到大的数学都比国外强,但是就是不能灵活运用,这是教育体制的问题,言之甚早
<LOL_> majormeng: 那其他的奖也没见得过呀，
<LOL_> majormeng: 诺贝尔那个物理学奖得过了吗
<majormeng> LOL_: 好歹以前老舍先生也是能拿到诺贝尔奖的人呢,中国也是有人才的,不然西方国家也不会花大价钱来挖人了...
<majormeng> LOL_: 不要太偏激么,清华就是清华,好歹也是人才汇聚的地方...
<jiero> majormeng: 谁告诉你从小到大数学比外国强的？
<jiero> ma
<LOL_> majormeng: 不可否认上个世纪中国的确有大师，但也只存在于上个世纪
<LOL_> majormeng: 你就说中国的大师那个不是上个世纪的，有现存的大师吗？
<jiero> LOL_: 上个世纪的大师有哪个不是国外深造的？
<jiero> LOL_: 艺术家之外。
<LOL_> jiero: 你说的也对
<jiero> LOL_:  twittor上有不少我喜欢的女人 :D
<majormeng> LOL_: 哈哈....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<majormeng> LOL_: 那没办法.......
<dddds> majormeng:...
<LOL_> jiero: 比如。。。
<jiero> LOL_:  lainme
<majormeng> LOL_: 每次文艺复兴总在乱世阿....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<LOL_> majormeng: 你没完没了，不玩dddds，行吗
<jiero> LOL_: 还有些你不认识的。。。我也不算熟悉的
<majormeng> LOL_: .......哈哈...这孩子估计是延迟坑爹了..
<dddds> majormeng:...
<LOL_> jiero: 举几个呀
<LOL_> .time
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 20:14:09 2011
<jiero> LOL_:  未必我就跟着，我跟着的还有 bysusanlin
<LOL_> .time
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 20:14:09 2011
<LOL_> 卡死了
<jiero> LOL_:  谁是 hers
<jiero> 为啥见不到 hers 发言
<adfasdsdf> 现在好多了
<majormeng> LOL_: 我得下了..吃点东西去...饿得前心贴后背了...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<adfasdsdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04zaL7wIbmc&feature=relmfu
<[ub]> adfasdsdf,啥网址吆? YouTube - Travie McCoy: We'll Be Alright [OFFICIAL VIDEO]
<majormeng> LOL_: bye!
<adfasdsdf> majormeng: o
<majormeng> adfasdsdf: .......不要给我们这些不翻墙的人发youtube....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<adfasdsdf> WiiW: 你的小k怎么了
<adfasdsdf> majormeng: ...
<dddds> adfasdsdf:...
<adfasdsdf> WiiW: 让你的小k恢复原样
<majormeng> adfasdsdf: 你是什么上外网的?
<adfasdsdf> majormeng: ssh
<majormeng> adfasdsdf: 诶,现在ssh免费的太少了...
<adfasdsdf> majormeng: 嗯
<jiero> 这个时间的IRC真没意思。。。
<jiero> 退。
<majormeng> adfasdsdf: 你买的?淘宝上?
<adfasdsdf> majormeng: no
<majormeng> adfasdsdf: 不要跟我说是免费的....
<adfasdsdf> majormeng: yes
<majormeng> adfasdsdf: shit...哪里搞得..
<adfasdsdf> majormeng: 网上有很多
<adfasdsdf> majormeng: ä½ google
<majormeng> adfasdsdf: 我在网上找的服务器基本上都满差不多了
<majormeng> adfasdsdf: 看来你让我重燃了一丝希望阿
<adfasdsdf> majormeng: 找 CyrusYzGTt 要，他有
<CyrusYzGTt> adfasdsdf§ ???
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: do you?
<majormeng> adfasdsdf: 你吓着他了...哈哈
<dddds> majormeng:...
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ .. 去， 我不是基的
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 我看着像基么?
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<adfasdsdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvf--10EYXw&feature=related
<[ub]> adfasdsdf,啥网址吆? YouTube - 3OH!3 - STARSTRUKK (Feat. Katy Perry) [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO]
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 纯爷们.....要当基那也是总攻!
<dddds> majormeng:...
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 你给我发 “do you” ,, 这不是 基麼
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: ....哈哈.....adfasdsdf说你有ssh的号,我就问你有木有么..
<dddds> majormeng:...
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 滾，， 沒事 別用 英文，， 看不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 有 cjb.net
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 娘的,这个cjb.net不是英文么...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: www.baidu.com还是英文呢..
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt:google还英文呢....
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 不是 有 google網頁翻譯麼
<dddds> majormeng:...
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: .......吐血三升............
<dddds> majormeng:...
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 那是專有 名詞
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 等會，，我去拿 量筒 。。
<asdfasdf> 量筒？
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: ....你还用个繁体.....我看不懂了..
<dddds> majormeng:...
<asdfasdf> 有基情
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 應該可以 賣給 製造 豬血糕的 或者 意願
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 應該可以 賣給 製造 豬血糕的 或者 醫院
<majormeng> adfasdsdf: 射精三升......
<dddds> majormeng:...
<asdfasdf> 看着以前看过的MV，有点伤感
<asdfasdf> 以前那么快乐，现在为什么会变成这样
<asdfasdf> 这哭B的生活
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: cjb.net搁哪搞到ssh?
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 去 申请 帐号，， 不过，，太多 英文了，， 現在不用了，， 用 web在綫代理
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: .....代理太蛋疼了,经常出问题...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 20:28:12 2011
<asdfasdf> majormeng: 你别玩dddds了
<[ub]> dddds: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 就是這樣的，， 都不穩定，， 免費基本都如此
<majormeng> asdfasdf: 跟我又什么关系...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 设置语言打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357976 在终端输入 sudo gnome-language-selector后 提示信息如下： Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_get_pointer: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/LanguageSelector/LocaleInfo.py:125: UnicodeWarning: Unicode equal comparison failed to convert both arguments to Unicode - interpret ...
<dddds> [ub]:...
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 诶,以前修改host还能上的,现在也不行了...
<dddds> majormeng:...
<[ub]> dddds, 休息一下...  ㍬ 
<dddds> [ub]:...
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 找 ofan
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: ?找他干什么?
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 。。 好吧，， 自己 google
<psychologe> 又在讨论翻墙吗？
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt:他有ssh帐号?
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ .. 自己问
<majormeng> psychologe: 其实翻墙主要是想去看看有些被墙掉的资料...诶...中文都有被墙的,这让我情何以堪..
<dddds> majormeng:...
<majormeng> dddds: ........
<dddds> majormeng:...
<user8888> hi
<user8888> everybody
<[ub]> user8888, 好  ㍬ 
<majormeng> ofan: 听说你有免费的SSH号?
<majormeng> [ub]:斑竹太热心了....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<user8888> 各位，最近发现访问国外网站特别慢，是否g-f-w发威了？
<psychologe> majormeng, 现在我用IPV6＋goagent    速度有点慢 但再也没有什么连接被中断，网站打不开的情况了
<user8888> 发现买的ssh经常断线，
<user8888> psychologe: ipv6?
<majormeng> psychologe: IPv6也不是什么人都能用的....
<user8888> psychologe: 这个不是有许多限制吗？
<dddds> majormeng:...
<user8888> psychologe: 现在想看youtube视频，都没法看。
<user8888> ssh有流量限制，gae也有浏览限制，麻烦啊
<user8888> 看起来目前可能还是ipv6是最好的方法了。
<majormeng> psychologe:宽带不支持ipv6访问阿.....
<dddds> majormeng:...
<psychologe> linux上可以用miredo实现
<majormeng> psychologe: 我们连的校园网
<psychologe> miredo隧道
<[ub]> majormeng, 休息一下...  ㍬ 
<dddds> [ub]:...
<user8888> psychologe: 没有任何限制吗？
<majormeng> psychologe:soga
<user8888> psychologe: 比如什么isp限制啦，路由器限制啦等
<psychologe> 你可以google 一下，速度慢点
<user8888> psychologe:你为什么还要加goagent？\fs21
<psychologe> 我在我的linux手机上，成功搞定。。。
<user8888> psychologe:单独ipv6不行吗？
<user8888> psychologe: goagent目前还不太完善，感觉
<user8888> 加密还不太行\fs21
<psychologe> user8888, 因为很多网站还没有布置ipv6
<user8888> 另外还需要伪造证书
<user8888> psychologe: 原来是这个原因啊\fs21
<user8888> psychologe: 那就没有关系，目前我主要使用ssh，目前发现速度明显有问题，似乎g-f-w发威了\fs21
<user8888> psychologe: 而且我其实就注意访问google的一些网站，看起来要实现一下ipv6\fs21
<user8888> psychologe: 另外，问一下，windows下面，有没有类似的软件推荐？\fs21
<psychologe> fs21是什么？
<user8888> miredo类似的
<user8888> psychologe: 软件的bug
<user8888> 我用mirandra im的i\fs20 rc，似乎一直有这个bug
<psychologe> win7好像自带的有
<user8888> 什么时候看看那里的问题
<user8888> psychologe: 哦？自己就带了？\fs21
<user8888> 不过，我用的是window\fs20 s xp
<psychologe> google 一下吧！
<user8888> psychologe: 好，知道可以实现就放心了。有关键词，就不怕了\fs21
<lei> 嗨
<lei> 有没有人用awesome的啊
<adam8157> lei: 我
<dassdf> ...
<dassdf> test
<[ub]> dassdf, ....  ㍬ 
<dassdf> ...
<dddds> dassdf:...
<dassdf> .time
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 21:04:00 2011
<dassdf> time
<dassdf> .time
<dddds> Tue Dec 20 21:04:00 2011
<dassdf> 越来越喜欢KatyL
<dassdf> Katy好漂亮
<dassdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aRor905cCw&feature=rellist&playnext=1&list=PL4712001EACFFA8BF
<[ub]> dassdf,啥网址吆? YouTube - Travie McCoy: Billionaire ft. Bruno Mars [OFFICIAL VIDEO]
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<dddds> roylez_:...
<roylez_> dddds: 你哪里冒出来的
<adam8157> .
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事没？
<adam8157> roylez_: 没
<roylez_> cfy: 东西做好没？
<Freebuilder> 如何将一目录下若干图片保证长宽比例不变统一尺寸不超过 800x600？
<roylez_> adam8157: 看看弹钢琴的难度 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275411/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址吆? 鬼畜钢琴，以前的都弱爆了，不解释 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 金将军挂了算好事儿不
<xiaoxu>  不是应该讨论ubuntu的么
<roylez_> adam8157: 要杜绝想踢人的时候没帽子的状况
<adam8157> 六指琴魔
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥...
<xiaoxu> 怎么都是些莫名甚妙的东西
<roylez_> xiaoxu: .
<roylez_> xiaoxu: 没啥可聊的时候当然可以扯点别的，不要太过火就行
<adam8157> roylez_: 根本不是人在弹吧
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275391/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址吆? 外国人学汉语，还得从精髓学起 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩，bot君
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac249310/
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址吆? 时评高境界，小王爷《歪唱太平歌词》 - AcFun.tv
 * zhan 怪异， kindle 3 的 ip ssh 总连不上，要 nmap 一下才行
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275336/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址吆? 金日成去世纪录片 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> zhan: kindle也开ssh？
<adam8157> roylez_: 你这都不知道
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<zhan> roylez_:  scp 啊
<zhan> 传文件用
<adam8157> zhan: scp还得dbus发消息
<roylez_> zhan: 这个费电吧？
<zhan> roylez_: 还好啊。
<zhan> adam8157: 写脚本里面啊
<adam8157> zhan: 我就改个字体 不动别的
<roylez_> adam8157: It's easy to get really excited about ed:
<roylez_> Of course, on the system I administrate, vi is symlinked to ed. Emacs has been replaced by a shell script which 1) Generates a syslog message at level LOG_EMERG; 2) reduces the user's disk quota by 100K; and 3) RUNS ED!!!!!! ...
<roylez_>  When I use an editor, I don't want eight exra KILOBYTES of worthless help screens and cursor positioning code! I just want an EDitor!! Not a "viitor". Not a "emacsitor". Tmhose aren't even WORDS!!!! ED! ED! ED IS THE STANDARD!!!
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: ed == 功能性boqi障碍
<roylez_> adam8157: http://tinyapps.org/blog/eink/201009300700_kindle_text_editing.html   这个网页最后看到的
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址吆? Text editing / shell access on a Kindle 3
<MeaCulpa_> 谁阿，还在吆喝ed
<pocoyo> roylez_: 那是啥
<adam8157> roylez_: 对kindle的开发很感兴趣
<roylez_> adam8157: 你有ed的潜质
<adam8157> roylez_: 边儿去
<roylez_> lol
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我们都是ED了也无碍的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你就不同了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 边儿去
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<metbsd> 笔记本买太强了，觉得没啥用
<metbsd> 不玩游戏的话
<MeaCulpa_> 擦，笔记本好啊，干净
<MeaCulpa_> 擦起来方便
<metbsd> 不玩游戏就没啥用
<metbsd> 买了个i7 hd6770m的
<lubcat> @@
<soiamso> metbsd: 多少村？
<metbsd> 6500
<soiamso> metbsd:屏幕多大？
<metbsd> 15寸
<soiamso> metbsd: dell ?
<metbsd> hp
<hoxily_> http://www.deleak.com/blog
<[ub]> hoxily_,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<[ub]> hoxily_,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<hoxily_> [ub], "delectate's blog
<hoxily_> " 这个.原来你也上不去啊.
<[ub]> hoxily_, 响应。  ㍮ 
<hoxily_> [ub], 我看百度快照才能看里面的内容.:-(
<[ub]> 新 屏幕抓图 • 秀桌面；） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357988 刚装ubuntu 3天。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 pingpuli — 2011-12-20 22:04
<metbsd> soiamso, 便宜吧
<soiamso> metbsd: 贵阿
 * adam8157 什么情况 现在大多数网站都是翻墙比不翻快
<hoxily_> https://www.deleak.com/blog/
<hoxily_> 加http后面一个s就可以连上了.
<soiamso> metbsd:  要看cpu型号吧
<metbsd> soiamso, 这个配置也不低吧，而且外形不错
<metbsd> i7 2670qm 2.2 4æ ¸
<soiamso> adam8157 功夫网，硬件跟不上，现在内容过滤，也有可能故意限速（过滤不了）
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275328/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址吆? ：《倒鸭子》作者新作《有话好好说》 - AcFun.tv
<soiamso> metbsd: 什么型号？
<soiamso> metbsd: 及其
<metbsd> 现在才发觉， device manager的处理器显示有8线程
<soiamso> metbsd: 机器
<metbsd> DV6
<metbsd> 电脑要那么多核有用吗
<metbsd> 其实
<metbsd> 我的笔记本都4核了
<soiamso> metbsd: 编译的时候不是很有用吗？
<metbsd> 也没感觉怎么快了
<metbsd> 我不编译的，直接yum 或者aptitude
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac273524/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址吆? 老外问卷：男女之间有纯友谊吗? - AcFun.tv
<soiamso> metbsd: GUI是看不出快多少吧，你cpu多快，电影也不会快进吧
<metbsd> 我是觉得2核4核没任何区别
<smilestar> ls
<user8888> 我也这样感觉，现在上国外的网站，翻墙还更快一些
<savr> hi
<[ub]> savr, 好  ㍮ 
<savr> what website do you recommend to find an apartment in yiwu?
<xiaoxu> :-D
<user8888> savr: 外国人？
<xiaoxu> 这里还有外国的？
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • 架设流媒体服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357994 想架设一个公司内部用的流媒体播放服务器，，GOOGLE,BAIDU了好久，都是些好几年前的帖子。。。 麻烦推荐个解决方案，，或者相应的软件。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 c43035 — 2011-12-20 22:43
<user8888> xiaoxu: 那这个问题就比较奇怪了\fs21
<user8888> savr: hello
<user8888> hahaha
<savr> hello
<xiaoxu> 啥，还真是啊
<[ub]> savr, 好  ㍮ 
<xiaoxu> 你好
<user8888> 请个英文好的帮帮人家吧？～～
<user8888> 不过，即使给了网站，老外也看不懂啊
<user8888> savr: http://www.ywbb.com/
<[ub]> user8888,啥网址吆? 中国义乌小商品网
<user8888> savr: http://www.onccc.com/
<savr> thanks!
<[ub]> user8888,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<user8888> ub:是啊
<xiaoxu> 不会真是外国的吧
<savr> hi adam8157
<liouys> 这里有谁了解过 zabbix
<user8888> 但是，中文界面，估计老外也看不懂啊
<lubcat> 这一大坨人瞬间挤进来 场面真壮观
<adam8157> savr: hi
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<savr> I'm looking for a home in Yiwu
<roylez_> adam8157: ..
<savr> user8888 suggested me a site for the Yiwu market
<user8888> savr: sorry
<user8888> hahaha
<savr> lol
<savr> :P
<adam8157> savr: I dont get...
<user8888> savr: http://yiwu.koubei.com/
<[ub]> user8888,啥网址吆? 口碑网 - 义乌站首页 - 吃喝玩乐，上口碑网！
<savr> 这个外国人是寻找在义乌公寓
<savr> I'm right now in a hotel with at least a 10mbit connection
<savr> not sure if it is faster and I am sharing it with everyone
<savr> or if each room has 10mbit
<savr> new chinese hotel
<savr> 120rmb per night
<user8888> savr: \fs20 you kan try it
<user8888> savr: http://yiwu.koubei.com/.this the website needed
<[ub]> user8888,啥网址吆? ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<user8888> yiwu.koubei.com
<savr> thanks
<user8888> savr: you are welcome
<savr> :)
<sulit__> hi
<user8888> 发现这里的xd不够热情啊～～\fs21
<[ub]> sulit__, 好  ㍯ 
<user8888> 咋来老外需要帮忙，也没人帮忙涅~~
<sulit__> [ub]: 你是老K吗
<[ub]> sulit__, 你多大了？  ㍯ 
<sulit_> [ub]: 干嘛,相亲阿
<Kandu> adam8157: 你的 blog 怎麼反垃圾評論的呢?
<sulit_> [ub]: 我这正是相亲年龄
<[ub]> sulit_, 还原。  ㍯ 
<adam8157> Kandu: akismet
<sulit> [ub]: 行了吗
<[ub]> sulit, 感谢您的信息。  ㍯ 
<sulit> [ub]: 感谢啥,good morning
<[ub]> sulit, 不要提它。  ㍯ 
<Kandu> adam8157: 還有頭像是怎麼做的?你有自己的資料庫存儲註冊信息?
<Kandu> adam8157: 看到大多評論都是帶頭像的
<adam8157> Kandu: http://en.gravatar.com/
<adam8157> Kandu: 要买空间不
<sulit> [ub]: 我今晚瞌睡,想找个人
<[ub]> sulit, 这是很好的满足的人是昏昏欲睡今晚找个人。  ㍯ 
<sulit> [ub]: 说说话
<adam8157> Kandu: 买空间的话我就发展你作为下线
<sulit> [ub]: 好吧,我得干点活了,你忙吧
<Kandu> adam8157: 啊，原來都有 plugin 了,wordpress 確實方便
<adam8157> Kandu: 头像不用插件
<[ub]> sulit, 你为什么必须这样做呢？  ㍯ 
<Kandu> adam8157: 不買空間
<Kandu> adam8157: 普通的空間不夠用， vps 才夠
<sulit> [ub]: 妹子,男人们需要到前面去冲,至于你吗,歇着就是了
<[ub]> sulit, 如果它没有发生过？  ㍯ 
<list> gebjgd: 晚上好，我的一块ata磁盘，在deina5下识别为hda ,在debian6下为sda 而用bsd时，启动时识别它很慢，？？
<sulit> [ub]:和我聊天,你费脑子吗
<[ub]> sulit, 响应。  ㍯ 
<list> [ub]: 13点吧，哈哈
<list> 我的一块ata磁盘，在deina5下识别为hda ,在debian6下为sda 而用bsd时，启动时识别它很慢，？？
<[ub]> list, 响应。  ㍯ 
<list> 好笑的是，安装xp更慢
<sulit> [ub]:妹子,给ofan笑一个,他需要
<list> 是磁盘问题还是驱动？
<[ub]> sulit, 响应。  ㍯ 
<list> ls
<sulit> [ub]: 1+1=?
<[ub]> sulit, 一个是什么？  ㍯ 
<list> 我的一块ata磁盘，在deina5下识别为hda ,在debian6下为sda 而用bsd时，启动时识别它很慢，？？
<sulit> [ub]: 出去 绕地球跑一圈,我告诉你
<savr> how much should I pay for an electric bike?
<[ub]> sulit, 对不起我的腿还没有内置。  ㍯ 
<savr> second hand good condition or new
<flh> savr: ?
<flh> 吃点什么？
<sulit> [ub]: 你穿的开裆裤吗 ?乖乖
<flh> q
<[ub]> sulit, 响应。  ㍯ 
<sulit> ofan: 你说[ub]能像加菲猫那样么?
<sulit> ofan: 你说[ub]能像加菲猫那样么?
<sulit> ofan: 你说[ub]能像加菲猫那样么?
<sulit> [ub]: bye
<sulit> [ub]: 我得睡了
<[ub]> sulit, TTYL，判断。  ㍯ 
<wwww> 有人在吗
<wwww> 请教一下东西
<wwww> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=11026tTL.3-3HKTg.h-3pRRC5&id=8801992239&
<[ub]> wwww,啥网址吆? 电玩巴士TGBUS XBOX360主机Slim 4G 250G kinect 体感 破解-淘宝网
<wwww> 看看这合适吗
<wwww> [ub]: 合适吗
<[ub]> wwww, 我会的。  ㍯ 
<wwww> [ub]: 什么
<wwww> [ub]: 可以吗
<wwww> 这个价格合适吗
<alvin_rxg> 他是机器人
<nTest> .......»úÆ÷Ôõô»áÖªµÀ
<[ub]> nTest:say .......机器怎么会知道 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<[ub]> wwww, 我常常想知道是否可以。  ㍯ 
<wwww> [ub]: 给个参考呗
<[ub]> wwww, 响应。  ㍯ 
<alvin_rxg> wwww: 它是机器人……
<wwww> 什么啊
<wwww> 睡觉去，大家晚安
<alvin_rxg> xD    PayPal. Sicherererer.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: servus
<alvin_rxg> gruß gott
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ?啥意思?
<alvin_rxg> 啥意思？
<alvin_rxg> grüß gott. =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: servus = hallo
<alvin_rxg> grüß gott = greeting the god
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .......
<alvin_rxg1> shit  tle tle tle
<alvin_rxg1> http://www.spoj.pl/problems/SBANK/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg1,啥网址吆? Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem SBANK
<alvin_rxg> www.spoj.pl/problems/SBANK/
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd alvin_rxg: 刚才去 lidl 买东西，排我后面一个至少 80 岁的老太婆，买了一堆 WSJ，都塌到我的貨物里了...
<alvin_rxg> 不是她自己用的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你可以追她
<alvin_rxg> 她老人家买回去是垫鞋底的，这不，最近都连绵不断的下雨
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我果断把机会让给你
<Jagdwurst> 今天一早下了两粒雪，又转下雨了...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 同时把你老婆人让给他吧
<Jagdwurst> lol
<alvin_rxg> 今天，ebay一卖家说，退钱吧，那东东给寄丢了……
<Jagdwurst> ?
<Jagdwurst> 啥东东?
<Jagdwurst> 今天的图卦还没看，　不知道又死了哪个人了
<knownbad> 橡胶美女？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 别.离我太远.还是你慢慢啃吧.人老了.更有味道
<gebjgd> knownbad: 签证下来了.
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/I6lLa
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址吆? eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen
<knownbad> 妈的，比我老婆还快。
<knownbad> 就跟你说了没什么问题。  美国使馆只罗嗦些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 吼吼吼.还是2年的有限期的.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可以多次入境
<knownbad> apple 申请禁止 htc 进口。  这个麻烦了。
<knownbad> 是啊，应该是商业签证。
<knownbad> 帮女友申请个来观光吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没女友
<knownbad> 正式结婚了？
<knownbad> 恭喜。  何时？
<alvin_rxg> 3年钱
<knownbad> 她这么这么傻呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 结婚1年额
<gebjgd> knownbad: 早就结了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 当然傻
<knownbad> 我一直以为你只是说着。  我结婚前就叫女友老婆了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然不是
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天chrome 升级到 18, 我的插件又不能用了...
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<knownbad> ff9 也快上了 arch 了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上了razor-qt了么?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我自己都没怎么旅行。  乘着年轻到处走走。
<knownbad> 不干，lxde 在 notebook 就好了。
<knownbad> 但可以在 vm 上试试。
<gebjgd> knownbad: lxde的任务栏图标不能变小
<gebjgd> knownbad: 无法图标化
<alvin_rxg> 那就把 lxpanel 换成你喜欢的 tint 呗
<knownbad> 但简易。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就不是lxde了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 跟没换一样
<Jagdwurst> scheisse， chrome 插件参数又变了……　这不是逼我用 opera 吗
<knownbad> unsupported package?
<Jagdwurst> 据说是个 chrome 18 的bug...
<Jagdwurst> 不是，manifest 里的权限又要改了
<Jagdwurst> 还不知道怎么改，官方没说
<gebjgd> 郁闷.transmission加了er就下载不到有些东西
<knownbad> 没看出来比 lxde 好多少。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好多了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你说razor-qt?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 相当的难看
<knownbad> 除了 qt 以外。
<knownbad> 是好看些，也就这样。
<knownbad> lxde qt 版。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不好用
<gebjgd> knownbad: lxde也不好
<knownbad> 好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好什么?
<knownbad> lxde 好，不容易坏。
<knownbad> 对我来说也不难看
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不好用
<knownbad> 你老婆呢？  好不好用？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么不容易坏.有什么可坏的
<knownbad> 是啊，所以不容易坏啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是你说的不容易坏
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这东西有什么坏的
<gebjgd> 按摩床上躺着去了
 * gebjgd 撤退
<knownbad> 不是，是说 razor-qt 跟 lxde 差不多。
<knownbad> 好似只有我帮老婆按摩。。。
<knownbad> 妈的娶错了
<knownbad> 晚上跟老婆商量退婚。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我用的按摩垫子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 别瞎想
<knownbad> 呵呵，别装了。
<knownbad> 您行。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 真的
<knownbad> 其实我喜欢帮老婆按摩。  正好练身子。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我可以理解
<knownbad> 我可没猥亵哦。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 都是你老婆了.有什么不能威胁的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 都是你老婆了.有什么不能猥亵的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 错过了买monopoly的机会
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 后悔啊
<knownbad> 不是，她按摩的舒服就想睡了。。。奶奶的
<knownbad> 害我有时在她睡梦中干活。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 装睡吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想要买monopoly
<knownbad> 我猜不是，她太好睡了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥东西啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_3?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=monopoly&sprefix=mon
<[ub]> gebjgd,啥网址吆? Amazon.de: monopoly
<gebjgd> 喝完红酒睡觉
<alvin_rxg> 写着给小孩玩的……
<[ub]>  06:05
<snugglecat> knownbad, 喜欢足球么
<knownbad> 如果足球挂你屁股
<knownbad> 那我会踢个不停。
<snugglecat> 我是问问题的
<knownbad> 还可
<snugglecat> 在美国退货那叫一个容易，我就听说有不少老美在玫瑰碗rose bowl（全美橄榄球决赛，在这边超火的）或其他大赛例如世界杯期间，买超大的电视回家，邀一堆朋友一起看，看完以后再拿回来退货，呵呵，貌似还挺爽的。
<snugglecat> 这是一美国华人写的
<snugglecat> 你试过么
<knownbad> 是可以但不道德。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 我经常退东西但都是因为问题或是不喜欢。
<snugglecat> 还有一个， 华人一晒就变墨西哥人
<knownbad> 不会去占便宜。
<snugglecat> 我们是变形金刚
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 把市场搞扎了对自己没什么好处。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 以前去量贩店买东西随时可以退但现在不行了，就是被烂人把市场搞扎了。
<snugglecat> 美国人没有 饭前便后要洗手是国人的理论，美国没这事儿！
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫
<snugglecat> 饭前便后不洗手的么
<knownbad> 以前买了好几个月都还可以退还。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那文章说是一个月
<knownbad> 基本上是我们传统的性本善或是性本恶的理论。
<knownbad> 以前不止一个月。  我退换超过三个月。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那 饭前便后洗手， 美国没这习惯????
<knownbad> 看你。
<knownbad> 餐馆规定一定要。
<knownbad> 有些严重的会被卫生局勒令休业。
<knownbad> 我见过餐馆贴中文说是装修中，但英文的布告却是被卫生局勒令休业搞清洁。
<knownbad> 笑翻。
<knownbad> 还真骗看不懂英文的。
<snugglecat> 不是说餐馆， 是美国人的习惯
<snugglecat> 真的像他说 饭前便后 不习惯 洗手的么。 那还说 从小就在地毯上打滚。 我儿子一坐地下 都被斥责呢
<knownbad> 习惯是洗手。
<knownbad> 在家里是开放的。所以搞清洁很重要。
<snugglecat> 哦
<alvin_rxg> "以前去量贩店买东西随时可以退但现在不行了，就是被烂人把市场搞扎了。" 德国一样的情况
<knownbad> 我现在的公寓有木地板好清洁多了。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 7点半了，该睡觉了...
<knownbad> 你还不去睡？
<knownbad> 松鼠去睡，贱猫起床尿尿
<Jagdwurst> 起床觅食...
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我刚起来
<snugglecat> knownbad, 老婆没来， 你自己高卫生？？？
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 生理的还是心理的?
<snugglecat> 什么生理心理
<Jagdwurst> 搞卫生啊
<knownbad> 是啊，都单身习惯了。
<knownbad> 手淫后一定清洁。
<Jagdwurst> 终于把书整理完了，睡觉~~~~
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> .....
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-21
<ofan> yooooooo
 * knownbad 便宜的 vpn/ssh 特价中
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> ofan, 有人强生意了
<ofan> ?
<ofan> knownbad: 你也卖？
<knownbad> 没，帮你打广告。  我拿佣金就行了。
<knownbad> 拿了 leads 再 refer 给你。
<AsuraLe> linux下面管理笔记本电源的工具有些什么啊？
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助！]新装11.10系统更新后无法进入系统。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358084 昨天才装上的ubuntu11.10，保证除了装几个应用软件（装了hon和7zip）外什么也没动，今天早上进入ubuntu后系统提示有更新，大概200M，我就顺手点了。结果就悲剧了 。。。重启之后，界面停在 ubuntu logo那，下面有5个代表进 ...
<sasdfsdf> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_BucKT 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 21 日 星期三 09:10:45
<sasdfsdf> pidgin，太难看了，这个软件
<sasdfsdf> pidgin，太垃圾了。。。
<knownbad> 这好似在说 linux 比 windows 难看。。。
<sasdfsdf> 。。。
<sasdfsdf> 它真的好难看
<knownbad> 你说的啊，难看就是垃圾
<knownbad> pidgin 有它的缺点但难看就是垃圾不一定。
<knownbad> 你干嘛不试试 empathy？
<eexp> 皮筋，缺省不支持webkit，所以觉得难看吧。
<eexp> 难看和垃圾，不是相同的概念。 sasdfsdf
<knownbad> 我较喜欢屁精。
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> miranda-im
<eexp> 因为皮筋可以视频？
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> ...sdf
<sasdfsdf> 有太阳
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> miranda-im
<knownbad> empathy 比 pidgin 的视频好。
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> winÏÂmirand-imµÄÆ®¹ý
<[ub]> sdfsdfsdfsdf:say win下mirand-im的飘过 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * knownbad 偷笑
<MeaCulpa> .
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> £¿
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> ÕÒ²»µ½ÉèÖ÷¢ËͱàÂëµÄÑ¡Ïî
<[ub]> sdfsdfsdfsdf:say 找不到设置发送编码的选项 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • Razor-qt：一个轻巧快捷的桌面环境 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358086 Gtk+ 一手有GNOME，另一手有XFce。相反，Qt只有KDE在手——如果你的船浮不起KDE，但你又想要一个Qt桌面，你将没有一个轻量的、精简的选择。不过你很幸运，因为 Razor-qt ——一个轻巧、简单的Qt桌面环境——来了。 [align=center] [/align] Razo ...
<MeaCulpa> 月经gtk vs Qt
<knownbad> 比错了。  是 gnoem/lxde 和 kde/razor-qt。
<MeaCulpa> :)
<knownbad> razor-qt 怎么和 xfce 比？
<knownbad> 差太多了吧。
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: pidgin挺好看哪
<MeaCulpa> sdfsdfsdfsdf: 你个编码都不是utf-8的，还敢说好...
<eexp> 又一个骗子。编码设置，和软件好不好，也扯不上。
<metbsd> 玩街霸4用什么摇杆好啊
<eexp> 这家伙不会设置而已
<MeaCulpa> eexp: :)
<eexp> 震动反馈的摇杆
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 74一下嘛
<MeaCulpa> eexp: purple好歹有curse的ui
<eexp> 啥curse。我只用bitlbee的。
<eexp> css就是一切。
<MeaCulpa> 哦...bitlbee...不错
<metbsd> 垃圾
<MeaCulpa> bitlbee能显示msn 群的buddy name了么？能的话我也搞了
<eexp> 最新的版本，比ub源的领先好多好多。你去编译吧。
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> MeaCulpa: input ,not utf-8,
<sdfsdfsdfsdf> MeaCulpa: recieve utf-8
<MeaCulpa> 二货的RHEL
<MeaCulpa> 不得不屈服，上了VNC
<William-pan> 为啥不用teamviewer
<MeaCulpa> William-pan: 啥？
<William-pan> 没啥
<William-pan> vnc是啥
<roylez> eexp: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 肥肥
<caoxiaomin> 类似与远程桌面连接
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋  蛋
<caoxiaomin> 在UBUNTU里面编程用什么软件
<eexp> Stable: 3.0.4 版本号： 1.2.4-2ubuntu0.1
<eexp> roylez: 小3
<MeaCulpa> roylez: RHEL 字符界面安装不让选包，我屈服了，上VNC重来了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 装完再说啊
<eexp> caoxiaomin: 编啥程
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 装完了yum
<MeaCulpa> William-pan: 不喜欢这类，喜欢cli. 要X的话我也自己起X Server让xclient连
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yum?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yum 怎么配？ POWER啊
<eexp> 郁闷的郁
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 配啥，yum默认有光盘源的
<asdfasdfasdf> 还是xchat好看点
<MeaCulpa> roylez: seLinux, 没telnet, 没wget, ssh不开放pubkey登录
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 出现ibus 无法切换 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358088 系统 Ubuntu 12.04， 之前ibus 输入法 在“主面板”中的搜索或者是系统面板中使用是没有问题的 现在突然发现ibus 在系统面板中 Ctrl+space 无法切换出来 但是在其他地方是可以de 比如新立得, libreOffice... 这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lc_147 ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 光盘...我nim的mksysb, yum进去看过了，空屁
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 开ticket，叫labops在上面拉坨屎
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们没有labops...
 * adam8157 洗漱去
<roylez> adam8157: 又跑
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Lab Ops在云端...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 圣诞前把所有苦力都lay off了
 * MeaCulpa 生平第一次用VNC
<eexp> 好高级啊。都vnc
<MeaCulpa> roylez: RHEL 安装的timezone 里没有Dallas, Austin...只能选了墨西哥城
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一塌糊涂，德州
<eexp> 咋折腾rh了
<MeaCulpa> eexp: Enterprise shit 才用VNC
<MeaCulpa> 半路的小项目
<eexp> 让蛋蛋折腾嘛
<MeaCulpa> 我们家Sabayon就是用RH的Anaconda做的安装界面，比RHEL的不知道要好多少
<MeaCulpa> roylez: GUI的安装还是没看到哪里有选包包...只是让选几个预设，昨天我应该稀里糊涂装的是BaseSystem...这次我选Software Dev Workstation... 很好~~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 想揍蛋蛋不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 想！
<roylez> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 装的时候是爽了，以后SAN boot还想操蛋蛋一回！
<MeaCulpa> RHEL 6.2, 新鲜玩意儿
<eexp> 额。18m的，欺负rh。蛋蛋那边也有帮手的。记得不止一个人。
<MeaCulpa> 2.6.32内核
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我power上sanboot linux向来是自己拷文件，然后手动建启动扇区
 * adam8157 back
<eexp> 至少有 adam8157 adam8157_away
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...干...操蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> 那狗狗是哪里的。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexp: 我们组intern
<eexp> 让他来咬 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> gstreamer都装上了... 我看着都恶心
<MeaCulpa> texlive...
<MeaCulpa> RHEL真强大...
<eexp> .
<eexp> dev。谁叫你dev
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我管呢~~
<eexp> 这安装也挺傻瓜的嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 1426个包，我家里和公司两个gentoo加起来差不多那么多 :)
<eexp> 支持
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 恩，傻瓜过头了
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa> 完了texlive那一堆字体...
<MeaCulpa> 还有git...
<MeaCulpa> 有的玩了
<MeaCulpa> emacs...
<eexp> 应该选择dev后，再选择，你是玩视频的呢，还是搞软件开发的，还是搞艺术的。
<eexp> 。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 貌似在选dev的时候下面有个按钮，配置repo...我想可能可以定制...这 English比较另类
<eexp> 都是大家伙。难道是dvd光盘安装的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 你可以认为是ghost
<eexp> 不会安装blender吧。
<MeaCulpa> 我擦,evolution...
<MeaCulpa> gnome用户都绕着走的evolution...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这机器我可以连domino了...
<eexp> evolution 根正苗红。必须的
<eexp> 必须删除的。
<eexp> adam8157: 快去找狗狗来。 MeaCulpa 又要开骂了。
<daf3707> 不用evolution,gnome-shell日历下的打开日历如何关联到别的？thunderbird
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我RHEL只装server Fedora只装min
<roylez> adam8157: 据说firefox 9发布了？
<roylez> adam8157: 听说fix了linux版的一些毛病
<adam8157> roylez: 不晓得
<eexp> daf3707: 那shell，早不是人玩的了。自己找js去override设置
<roylez> adam8157: http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/12/dropping-a-magnet-through-a-copper-pipe.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+makezineonline+%28MAKE%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: MAKE | Dropping a Magnet Through a Copper Pipe
<caoxiaomin> UBUNTU能用摄像头和人视频聊天吗。
<eexp> 和动物都可以。 caoxiaomin
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: min?
<daf3707> :-D
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: min 没有wget...
<caoxiaomin> 可是接上视像头没反应呀。是不是得设置一下。
<adam8157> minimal 剩下都自己装
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: min 没有telnet,这我理解，但是telnet rpm依赖libcurse, 这我不理解
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 顺便安装一个quake3没。我们来掐掐
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 擦，qukelive了都
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 日本服务器
<eexp> caoxiaomin: 开启软件，才有反映嘛。
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • 更多的免费在线课程可用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358091 MIT刚刚宣布，它将拓展其系列在线公开课程。听课者可获得结业证书。MIT的开放式课程（ OpenCourseWare ）项目已经提供了2100门课程，已被1亿人使用。 开放文化 （OpenCulture） ， 免费版 （Free Ed） ， 电子学习中心 （E-learning Center） 以及 艾莉森  ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你就该装Server或者Workstation
<caoxiaomin> 用WEB QQ生人视频一片漆黑
<eexp> MeaCulpa: .. 那live不好玩。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦我们公司操蛋的必须要telnet...当然我可以自己编一个netcat...显然netcat对RHEL是security breach
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: telnet依赖libcurse,什么逻辑...
<eexp> caoxiaomin: qq哪里是lin的软件。它根本不知道lin的软件该怎么写，怎么获取摄像头。
<caoxiaomin> 那得用什么软件
<eexp> pigdin empathy linphone ekiga
<MeaCulpa> 摄像头不久在/dev下么
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 以QQ只流氓，完全可以包个mplayer tv://
<eexp> 只需要一个sip帐号。这通用的。 caoxiaomin
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我装dev workstation :)
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 外挂？那不是qq的作风。它连win的lib都改的啊。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 那就上耻辱柱吧
<eexp> qq一直想肉包铁的。
<daf3707> lin下只用过skype通过话
 * kenifanying linux 下怎么用usb2uart转接板连接sst89e516rd单片机？
<eexp> skype闭源的，跟不上lin的发展的。
<daf3707> eexp: 至少0.08/分钟的电话先打打，:-D，跟不上的时候再说
<eexp> kenifanying: 不是买的现成的板子？
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<LOL_> Web irc很好
<eexp> daf3707: 你国外有人啊。
<tenzu> daf3707: 短笛
<eexp> 不是尤达？
<tenzu> 我说是短笛, 他也没反对过
<kenifanying> eexp, 学校单片机实验，焊接好后要调试程序，学校用的环境是xp 下安装usb2uart驱动，然后用keil
<LOL_> 比克
<kenifanying> eexp, 不知道linux下该怎么弄……
 * adam8157 各位用过什么远程监控 远程桌面的东西, 要求穿内网, 速度快, 跨平台, 不依赖IP.  只有TeamView了?
<kenifanying> eexp, 教教我怎么弄到virtualbox下的xp也行
<LOL_> 木马?
<kenifanying> adam8157, 免费的就teamviewer最好用
<eexp> kenifanying: gtkterm, avr-gcc 都试试。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<eexp> sst89e516rd，不熟悉这型号。
<kenifanying> eexp, 就最简单的51单片机……
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有啥推荐的
<eexp> Lin下，编译51的，sdcc，编译效果不好的。你virtualbox搞定串口吧。去xp
<Kandu> daf3707: 用 gsettings 能改
<kenifanying> eexp,怎么弄呢？用virtualbox串口不知道怎么搞
<eexp> 搜索吧。应该很多的。
<daf3707> Kandu: 改了，正在试试安装日历扩展什么的
<kenifanying> eexp, 我接上usb转串口的线后 dmesg | tail 显示链接错误……
<eexp> usb2uart。通常插上，如果是2301那种芯片的，直接系统就认了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没有，我cli
<eexp> 链接错误？
<kenifanying> eexp, 蒽，等下我贴出来
<kenifanying> eexp, http://paste.debian.net/149800/
<eexp> 常规接口错误。多插几次，或者换其他口插试试
<kenifanying> eexp, 查了下说是linux 2.6已经集成有usb2uart驱动，这个错误是怎么回事？
<eexp> 这和芯片有关的。常规的多数芯片，都认
<kenifanying> eexp, 就两个usb接口，插上去都那个错误
<kenifanying> eexp, linux下不认，也没法在virtualbox里面用了吧？
<eexp> 如果没其他机器测试，就去换根线。最便宜的那种，通常都是230x的芯片的。
<eexp> 当然
<kenifanying> eexp, 初学单片机，不懂什么230x芯片…… 现在焊接好的这个单片机是链接到usb2uart转接版，然后转接版通过一个usb线链接到笔记本的usb接口，请问要换的话是换哪个？
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 先装ubuntu，再装win7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358092 本人电脑现在是ubuntu（只要一个系统），win7的虚拟机不能开发window phone ！所以只能安装双系统！此为背景！ 现在想从ubuntu下分出100G的磁盘空间来安装win7.怎么做？求高手详细指点！谢谢了！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huanxiang0116 — 2011-12-21 10:31
<kenifanying> eexp, 顺便请教下前辈学哪个单片机入门比较好，最好是有linux环境可以用的
<eexp> usb2uart的芯片。
<eexp> lin下的，用avr或者arm的。开发支持好
<kenifanying> eexp, 可否推荐些这方面的书，有讲linux环境的，我找的很多书都是讲windows下如何如何，谢谢
<eexp> 没书。或者不知道。都很简单的，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=343728 一个例子
<[ub]> eexp ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 昨天来的AVR板子
<kenifanying> eexp, thanks
<zlx> 问个问题，C里怎么实现perl里hash那种操作，比如绑定域名和IP
<eexp> 数组自己模拟算了。 zlx
<zlx> eexp: 两数组？
<zlx> eexp: 没有更好的方法？
<eexp> c里面搞这些，很麻烦的。
<eexp> 可能有库。只是不知道。抛弃c了
<every_why> hello everybody
<every_why> I'm new here
<zlx> eexp: 麻烦也得用啊
<zlx> 呵呵
<every_why> 大家好，这里都聊些什么？
<daf3707> every_why: hi
<zhan> every_why: 来这里首先要拜一拜阿姨 eexp
<eexp> zlx: hash的搜索算法，很妙的。不是简单模拟，能达到效果的。
<eexp> zhan: .
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<every_why> (10时45分52秒) zhan: every_why: 来这里首先要拜一拜阿姨 eexp
<every_why> eexp？？？
<daf3707> every_why: 神也
 * Kandu 摸掰下 eexp 大嬸
 * daf3707 熊猫烧香状
<every_why> :-D
<eexp> 。
<snugglecat> zlx 啥意思
<tenzu> 你们不能这样猥亵神啊
<snugglecat> zlx, 你要干什么
<snugglecat> daf3707, 病毒????
<eexp> 小猫。又不乖了？
<snugglecat> ...
<daf3707> 神要发威……
<eexp> 我只吓唬他而已嘛。
 * eexp momo snugglecat
<Kandu> eexp: 發現沒高亮變量的，lstset 裡少寫了 identifierstyle
<snugglecat> ....
<eexp> Kandu: 变量也没style啊。不爽
<Kandu> eexp: 變量就算作 identifier 類了
<eexp> 额。那我还是vim导出的好
<eexp> 还能跟随vim的颜色主题
<zlx> snugglecat: 呵呵，简单应用
 * zlx 不去写hash了
<snugglecat> zlx, 啥 perl 的 hash
<snugglecat> 哈希表？
 * ofan 低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH
<every_why> 请问大家主要在这里讨论些什么？
<ofan> every_why: linux
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • 火狐用户不揪心了 谷歌续合作协议3年 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358095 　　之前有消息称谷歌与火狐（Firefox）浏览器的搜索合作协议已经到期，谷歌很有可能与火狐浏览器的开发商Mozilla停止合作，而近日这一消息终于有了新的进展并让火狐浏览器用户安下心来。 火狐用户不揪心了 谷歌续合作协议 ...
<daf3707> every_why: 你进了ubuntu-cn频道，还能讨论什么呢
<every_why> linux太广了吧
<eexp> daf3707: 你以后多来。这里都被占领了。没几个ub的。 lol
<every_why> 我也不是ubuntu用户
<ofan> linux还广
<daf3707> :P我用的mint，还算是U的吧
<ofan> 还没说讨论unix呢
<eexp> every_why: 就是。那你腆着脸，跑来干嘛。 :D
<ofan> every_why: 你是win用户？
<every_why> 我用CentOS
<eexp> 其实这里是红灯区。啥都可讨论的。
 * tenzu 洗发水万岁! Lion万岁!
 * ofan 低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH
<eexp> 。
<daf3707> tenzu: :-D
<tenzu> daf3707: 短笛
<eexp> 水果的，应该踢了
<ofan> > '低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH ' * 20
<every_why> 我在凑个人气
<ofan> > '低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH ' * 20
<[ub]> ofan, 低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售
<daf3707> tenzu: Hi
<tenzu> daf3707: 很少见你来这里嘛
 * pocoyo 你们都是万岁～
<every_why> 疼疼？
<tenzu> every_why: 嘛?
<daf3707> tenzu: 是啊，很少来
<tenzu> daf3707: 那你今天来了多说话
<daf3707> tenzu: 那不成话痨了，哈哈
<tenzu> daf3707: 偶尔话痨一次, 怕啥
<xiangfu> 谁推荐一个企业路由器。
<eexp> tenzu: 是 twitter上面的话痨。
<knownbad> cisco, adtran.
<xiangfu> 要有DHCP，有WEB 页面。支持拨号。放放。
<tenzu> eexp: 你那twitter账户还用么? 也不见你说话
<eexp> 这要求不高吧
<xiangfu> 谁推荐一个企业路由器。要有DHCP，有WEB 页面。支持拨号。谢谢，要非模块化的。
<eexp> tenzu: 那小鸟没劲的。都是无聊的。
<daf3707> 就在G+上圈了一群linux用户
<tenzu> eexp: 那是因为你不说话
<tenzu> daf3707: G+我很久没上去了
<eexp> daf3707: G+上，你可以圈那小甜甜
<daf3707> tenzu: 以前你不是经常在buzz上分享一些，现在不见了
<tenzu> daf3707: 因为greader现在只能分享到G+里, 而我又换了RSS阅读器
<pocoyo> tenzu: 换啥了？
<tenzu> pocoyo: reeder
<pocoyo> 听都没听过。
<tenzu> pocoyo: mac里的
<pocoyo> tenzu: ...
<eexp> 疼疼在显摆自己。你当然不知道
<tenzu> 显摆个屁
 * pocoyo  知道。
<eexp> 高级的 tenzu，天天下馆子吃饭，用手机发各种信息，用mbp玩。知道了吧。
<tenzu> 这事儿神几年前就不干了
<eexp> 。。我可没mac
<tenzu> eexp: 你用意念造个mac
<daf3707> :-D
<eexp> 我还幻想 tenzu 能发送一个马来妹过来，共享下呢。
<pocoyo> tenzu: daf3707 有兴趣给我翻译一篇论文不
<tenzu> eexp: 你太重口了, 这么多年对马来妹还是念念不忘
<tenzu> pocoyo: 收费
<daf3707> tenzu: 翻译？！别逗我玩了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 什么价。 :D
<pocoyo> daf3707: 是我。
<daf3707> pocoyo:  噢，哈哈，花了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 按公证处的定价来, 一页300软妹币
<daf3707> tenzu: 这是什么货币
<tenzu> daf3707: rmb
<daf3707> O:-)
 * pocoyo @_@
<tenzu> 神在灌水
 * pocoyo 还是潜了吧
<phoenixlzx> 早上好～～～
<daf3707> 神在表白
<phoenixlzx> ？
<eexp> tenzu: 你才在灌水。你们全家都灌水。
<tenzu> eexp: 我不灌水很多年
<zhan> 。。。
<phoenixlzx> 原来疼疼和ee在掐架
<phoenixlzx> ^_^
<eexp> -R 为什么不能是remote?
<eexp> 主席说以后跟神混了, 因为少了个分身
<eexp> 好矛盾的要求
<zhan> 明显阿姨会赢啊
<kingbo> 早
<eexp> 法国也有山寨货
<tenzu> 神不是万能的
<eexp> 是吧。明显 tenzu 在灌水。
<tenzu> 神最近越来越无聊了
<eexp> 还欺骗初学者。
<phoenixlzx> eexp:我真的没看到tenzu说啥了...
<tenzu> 竟然偷窥人家回帖
<zhan> 一直都很无聊
<eexp> 我只是证明下嘛。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ee 寂寞了
<phoenixlzx> openbox有没有什么可以锁定屏幕的东西？
<eexp> xlock
<tenzu> 召唤胸毛男来抚慰一下神吧
<eexp> 他很老实了的。
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 装个xscreensaver什么的
<phoenixlzx> 那么slim可以用指纹登录吗
<eexp> 指纹，太高级了。
<zhan> alock
 * snugglecat 胸毛男来了
<knownbad> slock
<phoenixlzx> 怎么这么多...那个比较好...
<zhan> screensaver 那么巨大，还要 daemon
<zhan> alock
<eexp> 傻，你看系统带了哪个，就用哪个
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥 slock
<phoenixlzx> archlinux自带什么锁屏？？
<zhan> 锁完了屏幕上是个钥匙
<knownbad> snugglecat: 贞操带。
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<snugglecat> 带钥匙的？？？
<tenzu> 进tty1, 跟锁屏一个效果 LOL
<eexp> 对于osx用户，基本你说对了。 tenzu
<knownbad> snugglecat: 拿指头当钥匙。
<phoenixlzx> 我周围同学都被我带坏了，个个会玩Linux，tty对他们来说不可怕...
<eexp> phoenixlzx: 你可以把键盘拆走。最保险
<phoenixlzx> knownbad,slock可以用指纹吗...
<knownbad> 那不是锁屏的功能。
<eexp> 指纹，应该是一种外挂的机制。和lock解锁无关
<phoenixlzx> eexp 他们个个都有机械键盘...
<knownbad> 得从 pam 下手。
<phoenixlzx> 嗯嗯
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • synergy使用小记 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358102 * 一键多屏：synergy超级工具 date:2011-12-21 ====================================================================== synergy是一款开源，跨平台的，多台电脑，共享输入设备的c/s软件。 官方网站： synergy2.sourceforge.net Windows下的安装程序，含有gui控制程序。 ubuntu和debian有deb ...
<eexp> 还是pam-usb好用些
<phoenixlzx> pam auth神马的
<phoenixlzx> eexp,pam-usb是什么
<eexp> 可以封闭密码。只认usb
<GNUdog|away> eexp, os x 无法进入 tty1…
<eexp> 密码盘嘛
<knownbad> usb 的贞操带
<phoenixlzx> eexp那个用不到。
<eexp> GNUdog|away: 那 tenzu 为什么没反驳我呢。
<eexp> 难道 tenzu 果然变傻了？
<tenzu> 用不着反驳你这没用过mac的 LOL
<GNUdog|away> eexp, 你问他去啊…
<eexp> lol
<phoenixlzx> lol
<eexp> 没 mac的。走了。
<phoenixlzx> 表示突然很反感苹果
<phoenixlzx> 最近开始的
 * GNUdog|away 有次遇到 Cocoa 死锁，想去 tty 里杀进程，然后发现不能这么做
 * GNUdog|away 吃饭去
<knownbad> snugglecat: 贱猫再见
<phoenixlzx> 饿了...
<snugglecat> 再见
<eexp> 狗狗你还没咬 MeaCulpa的。
<phoenixlzx> 还要上课...
<phoenixlzx> 昨蛋疼，升级了nginx和php
<phoenixlzx> 访问速度最近变慢了，重启了一下，貌似好一点
<eexp> 不是说cherokee最快？
<phoenixlzx> 那是什么
<eexp> 搜索源。
<eexp> 有说明。
<phoenixlzx> 饿。我说的论坛
<phoenixlzx> photonvps的客服说速度没问题，但国内很慢
<phoenixlzx> 原来ping都173，现在都260
<eexp> 额。忘记了。你是架设那洗发水论坛？
<phoenixlzx> 嗯
<eexp> nick多了一个x?
<phoenixlzx> ？
<phoenixlzx> 没唉
<eexp> 可能记错了
<phoenixlzx> 下课了。吃饭去
<every_why> 下班了，也准备吃饭了:-D
<roylez> eexp: xp
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<naked89tt> opera不能放flash  这个问题 一直没有解决
<root____1> opera不能flash?
<root____1> 我out了
<jiero> root____1: 更新的 Opera放弃了依赖 Mozilla的做法。另外，flash是垃圾。
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 大家来贴配置了，把完美驱动的和有问题的都贴出来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358104 开这帖为了方便大家选购硬件的，不一定要计算机配置，扫描仪打印机都可以，朕抛个板砖，鸡蛋，玉啊，钻石啥的砸 型号：笔记本 thinkpad T510i 系统：arch + xp 可能的问题： 指纹登录没用过，xp下也没用，据说完 ...
<jiero> 1200+ kps的 FLAC 和Lossless没有什么差异吧？
<root____1> jiero: 就是说新版opera不支持flash了？
<jiero> root____1: ... learn English or Chinese. and search for solution
<root____1> jiero: N 久不用opera
<root____1> 。。。。。。
<jiero> root____1: 我丢了个链接去Opera的某个目录，忘记了。
<jiero> ro
<jiero> root____1: 然后opera 连续出错，我就很少用带flash的网站了。
<jiero> http://www.jamendo.com/en/track/873872 haha, brilliant title!
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址吆? Lyrics to the track: Total annihilation | Jamendo - Jamendo
<MeaCulpa> roylez: RHEL6.2果然比Linux Tools for AIX里的包包还要老还要麻烦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 自己编译了一个zsh, 但screen还编译不过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 笨
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我在rh4上都编译成功过...
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<MeaCulpa> configure没啥参数啊
<MeaCulpa> internal error
<roylez> 这我哪里记得...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: RHEL 6.2, 那么新的Linux, 居然zsh和screen都落后上游一个大版本
<MeaCulpa> zsh可能漏洞多，可以理解，但screen...
<MeaCulpa> 反倒是AIX奔放了
<root____1> jiero: redhat自带firefox。。不用opera
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hehe
<root____1> jiero: 表示没遇到过
<zhan> MeaCulpa: 你敢在竹席面前吐槽 zsh 啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: getfirefox.com似乎被盾了，奇怪
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 果然9.0已经出了
<MeaCulpa> zhan: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: dev channel firefox, 无压力
<phoenixlzx> 各位
<snugglecat> 传统的称线字体， 在电脑上要放好大才好看啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 据说9.0修了不少linux下的bug
<phoenixlzx> openbox+tint2可以用xfce的面板挂件吗
<snugglecat> 小字体， 笔画都挤在一起了
<snugglecat> phoenixlzx, 不行吧
<MeaCulpa> 新的testbed取名Gondolin, 伟大的Glofindel战斗过的地方，陷落的梦想之城
<CyrusYzGTt> http://servers.pconline.com.cn/news/1112/2624229.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 宇宙 20天内用超级计算机天活生生展现！_服务器业界动态_|> DOC="http://zzb.pcauto.com.cn/svn/tips/defineJS.js";(function(b,m){function n(f){b.defineJSlog+="\n"+f};b.needJS=b.needJS||v;function v(i,o,c){c=c||function(){};if(i)return c(false);var s=m.___needJS__||(m.___needJS__=[]);var h=s[o]||(s[o]={loaded:false,callbacks:[]});if(h.loaded)return c(false);var j=h.callbacks;if(j.push ...
<zhan> bot bug 了
<snugglecat> phoenixlzx, openbox 可用 box 系列的 dock 组件， 但是放在桌面上的
<phoenixlzx> 那么gnome的呢？就是HD APS的监视器
<phoenixlzx> box系列的...有hdaps的么...
<fivesheep_> bot 没bug... 是title sb.. 加js在title里...
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ kk 发现 bug了
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ kk 发现 bug了
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ kk 发现 bug了
<snugglecat> phoenixlzx, 这个不知道， 但 xcfe 可以用 gnome 的插件
<eexp> 那也是bug
<fivesheep_> oh.. 不对
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 替我看看firefox的一个大概叫做 anti sopa 的addon靠不靠谱
<fivesheep_> 是t
<fivesheep_> ..这title...
<eexp> roylez: 还在折腾fx
<fivesheep_> 里边有 ><
<fivesheep_> 太脑残了
<fivesheep_> 没转义
<eexp> 不管有没<>。都是bug
<eexp> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> http://scitech.people.com.cn/GB/16660243.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 缺乏想象力 中学天文学教育夹缝中求生存--科技--人民网
<roylez> eexp: 您还在用恐龙浏览器？
<snugglecat> 我又想装 xfce 了
<snugglecat> 我电脑里有 openbox, gnome3, kde4, e17
 * adam8157 出门, 上班去
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 国内教育最擅长的就是扼杀想象力嘛
<zhan> 阿姨不是对 opera 情有独钟么
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 正常
<snugglecat> 弄个登陆器， 按星期换 wm/desktop
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§  小狼 你來了
<zhan> snugglecat: 太主流了。
<snugglecat> 每天一换
<snugglecat> zhan, 哦
<snugglecat> 准备再装一个 xfce
<snugglecat> 还差俩， 才能凑一周
<zhan> snugglecat: xmonad/awesome/fvwn/sawfish/...
<snugglecat> zhan, 给个意见， 在介绍俩
<jiero> snugglecat: 搞 e16
<snugglecat> 哦， 还装一 fvwm, 和 windowmaker
<snugglecat> 重复了
<snugglecat> 有 e17
<jiero> snugglecat: e16 和 e17不一样
<snugglecat> 就每天一换了
<snugglecat> 不用 e16
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 用 i3吧
<snugglecat> i3 是啥， B?
<snugglecat> 我这里的 "3" 看起来像 俩蛋蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://i3wm.org/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? i3 - improved tiling wm
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, <===3
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ri...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ i3 is a tiling window manager, completely written from scratch. The target platforms are GNU/Linux and BSD operating systems, our code is Free and Open Source Software (FOSS) under the BSD license. i3 is primarily targeted at advanced users and developers.
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 麼事？？
<snugglecat> 不了， 就装 xfce, fvwm, windowmaker 加上原来 gnome3, kde4, openbox, e17 刚好7个， 每天还一个
<snugglecat> 一周就完了
<snugglecat> 有啥 登陆器 可以自动按天来换 桌面/wm 的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 印度人做的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jimubao_§ 不清楚，， 以前以为是 cpu i3专用 WM.. .
<zhan> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 看出来了 jiero 也用 f16 ..
<snugglecat> 射雕
<snugglecat> 谁是大英雄
<zhan> 为啥啊三做的就要叫 i3
<snugglecat> 东邪西毒
<roylez> MeaCulpa: firefox升级了，peta又不能用了
<zhan> snugglecat: 东成西就
<snugglecat> 在听歌
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛剛發現 BBC 发了 不和谐的 视频。。
<jarod_chen> what?
<snugglecat> 东邪西毒南帝北丐中神通 好郭靖,俏黄蓉 谁人究竟是大英雄
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, bbc 本身就是不和谐
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦
<GuoJing> CyrusYzGTt, 你改 HuangRong
<GuoJing> 该死， 这个名字被人注册了
<ofan> Google 和 Mozilla 续约三年
<ofan> http://www.ifanr.com/65311
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 又续约了？
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: Google 和 Mozilla 续约三年 - 爱范儿 · Beats of Bits - 发现创新价值的科技媒体
<zhan> 喔也
<ofan> ff有有钱了
<snuggleCat> 我又怎么了， 我只是 起了个 郭靖 的名字
<roylez> 别太无聊
<snuggleCat> 好的
<roylez> snuggleCat: 恨我不？
<snuggleCat> 不恨
<roylez> ...
 * snuggleCat 咬牙切齿
<zhan> 你都登船的人了
<zhan> 恨有啥用
<CyrusYzGTt> 基本上，我是 最重要的網站在 ff 上瀏覽。。
<roylez> zhan: .
 * zhan 基本上，一直用 fx
<mofaph> 刚刚悲剧了，误删了 /usr/include 下的一些文件和目录，误删的所有文件的列表在这里：http://pastebin.com/LAp7ZxL6
<zhan> reinstall 回来就是了
<mofaph> 求好心人给我发一些文件给我，我的系统是 ubuntu-10.10
<mofaph> zhan: 太多文件了，而且不知道是哪个包的
<CyrusYzGTt> mofaph§ .. 幫不了你。。 f16，。，飄過
<zhan> glib 和 boost 而已
<roylez> mofaph: ...
<ScarletWolf> mofaph: 一大堆源代码？
<zhan> mofaph: apt-file 查
<zhan> mofaph: 你要不编程又没啥用
<mofaph> zhan: 有太多的同名文件了
<CyrusYzGTt> mofaph§ 我只 知道用 rpm -qf /usr/include/glibc-2.0 找到包，，然後重裝
<mofaph> zhan: 事实上，我开发需要那些文件
<zhan> mofaph: apt-file 查啊。除了 boost 和 glib 也没多少。
<snuggleCat> mofaph, 你就开发什么提示缺少什么，就装什么不就好了么
<snuggleCat> mofaph, 别的不用就不管罗
<snuggleCat> mofaph, 基本的，装好了。 少哪个就装啥
<mofaph> termios.h 这个文件就是需要的
<mofaph> re_comp.h 这个也要
<mofaph> time.h
<snuggleCat> 就看这个在哪个包罗
<mofaph> wchar.h
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/desopa/
<zhan> apt-file search <完整路径>
<snuggleCat> time.h 是 基本的吧， 先吧基本的重装啊
<roylez> zhan: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/desopa/
<roylez> zhan: 你说这个对我朝人有用吗？
<zhan> ro
<snuggleCat> mofaph, 基本的重装了，应该就解决大部分了吧
<zhan> roylez: 这啥啊
<mofaph> snuggleCat: 好吧
<snuggleCat> 第三方的， 少哪个就看该装哪个包， 应该就不难了吧
<roylez> zhan: 米国现在正在讨论SOPA法案，也就是屏蔽任何有盗版东西网站。这个是防止dns屏蔽的
<snuggleCat> sopa 是针对中国么？ 外交部该工作了
<roylez> snuggleCat: 针对米国人自己的。他们在筑长城
<mofaph> 其实我需要的文件如下
<mofaph> 本人系统是 Ubuntu-10.10，误删了以下的目录和文件：
<mofaph>  
<mofaph> 已删除“/usr/include/pr29.h”
<mofaph> 已删除“/usr/include/termios.h”
<mofaph> 已删除“/usr/include/dlfcn.h”
<mofaph> 已删除“/usr/include/re_comp.h”
<[ub]> mofaph:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<snuggleCat> 强烈抗议 美国 干预中国内政
<zhan> 。。。 被忽略了，还是没事聊天吐槽吧
<ScarletWolf> snuggleCat: 强烈要求美国干预天朝内政
<mofaph> 我的邮箱：mofaph@gmail.com
<snuggleCat> mofaph, 参照上面
<snuggleCat> 我在 arch
<mofaph> Ubuntu-10.10 的好心人，能够给我发一份那些文件吗？
<snuggleCat> mofaph, termios.h 应该是默认的吧
<zhan> snuggleCat: 你真闲
<Kandu> mofaph: sudo aptitude reinstall $(for i in $(cat list); do apt-file -l search $i ; done | uniq)
<Kandu> mofaph: list 裡面每行存刪掉的檔案
<snuggleCat> mofaph, pr29.h 在 libidn11-dev 这个包
<Kandu> mofaph: apt-file 使用前先 update 下才對
<mofaph> Kandu: 用了，正在等待更新
<snuggleCat> mofaph, termios.h 在 	linux-libc-dev
<mofaph> snuggleCat: 有没有一条命令，让它自己重新安装所有的删除的文件？
<Kandu> mofaph: reinstall 有報錯的，強制下應該沒問題，因為都是頭文件
<snuggleCat> 不知道
<mofaph> snuggleCat: 谢谢……谢谢……
<mofaph> Kandu: 好的，我试试。但是，现在 apt-file 在更新
<snuggleCat> mofaph, dlfcn.h 在 	libc0.1-dev 这个包
<snuggleCat> mofaph, http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=dlfcn.h 自己慢慢查
<[ub]> snuggleCat ⇪ ti: Debian -- Package Contents Search Results -- dlfcn.h
<snuggleCat> 装好基本要用到的， 少哪个装哪个。
<mofaph> snuggleCat: 好的
<snuggleCat> mofaph, 要不你重装 ubuntu 好么
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 有童鞋用過android4.0也就是冰淇淋的reboto字體嗎 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358107 如題，有童鞋用過嗎？效果怎麼樣呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dohko — 2011-12-21 12:51
<mofaph> snuggleCat: 不行
<snuggleCat> 呵呵
<mofaph> snuggleCat: 最后最后的笨办法
<snuggleCat> 你就慢慢找吧。
<mofaph> snuggleCat: 好的，我现在等 apt-file 更新。然后试试 Kandu 给出的命令
<snuggleCat> 重装 libc 等。 然后开发时少啥， 装啥。 用不到的， 少了就少了算了
<mofaph> snuggleCat: 我希望现在搞定，以后可能会忘记一些关键的东西了；也可能以后没有心情搞了
<snuggleCat> :) 像我一样， 重装 arch， 傻傻的把 /home 分区也格了
<snuggleCat> 我恨死 arch 了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ 试试用 testdisk 找回
<snuggleCat> 看不懂英文， 安装时挂载分区到 /home 时有提示是否格式化， 默认是格式， 我他妈的犯傻， 啥都按回车
<CyrusYzGTt> - -
<snuggleCat> CyrusYzGTt, 现在说啥都没用了， 我都下了几十G的A片了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也曾经这样 。。。
<snuggleCat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ 我 当时不會 用那個軟加，， 現在不見 幾個 博客 和微薄的 帳號密碼。。。
<snuggleCat> 啥软加
<snuggleCat> 你博客是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> s/軟加/軟件
<CyrusYzGTt> 總之 跟現在用的帳號不同就是了。。。
<snuggleCat> 你还没说你的博客是啥呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 忘記了，， 那是我某個 秘密博客，， 專門 發泄 情愫用的
<LOL_> 又突破百人了
<snuggleCat> 好吧
<snuggleCat> 那非秘密的呢
<LOL_> 你们变量的命名规则是什么?
<snuggleCat> 拼音
<snuggleCat> a1
<snuggleCat> 阿
<snuggleCat> a2
<snuggleCat> 酱紫
<LOL_> snuggleCat: ...
<snuggleCat> x1, x2,....xn
<LOL_> snuggleCat: 名字一多,我自己都不知道它是什么了
<Kandu> eexp: apt-file perl 寫的，慢得像蝸牛中的蝸牛啊
<snuggleCat> 用纸记
<snuggleCat> 例如 x1 -- 注释
<LOL_> snuggleCat: ...
<snuggleCat> x2 -- 注释
<snuggleCat> ...
<snuggleCat> xn -- 注释
<LOL_> snuggleCat: 从来没写过备注
<snuggleCat> 不写， 你就别说忘
<LOL_> 没写过注释
<snuggleCat> 不写， 你就别说忘
<LOL_> 一个好的命名规则应该不需要注释
<snuggleCat> 没有规则， 你爱怎么命名就怎么命名
<LOL_> 搜了一下,有什么骆驼式.匈牙利式,等等
<snuggleCat> 变量不分  姓， 名
<ScarletWolf> LOL_: 很讨厌匈牙利。。。
<snuggleCat> 这么在乎， 用 中国式的
<LOL_> ScarletWolf: 我也不喜欢匈牙利式
<snuggleCat> yige_bianliang_baocun_shoudaode_shuju
<snuggleCat> 用这个
<LOL_> ...
<snuggleCat> 用_分割每个词组
<snuggleCat> yige_baocun_cong_socket_shoudaode_shujude_bianliang
<ScarletWolf> snuggleCat: 拼音。。。你看这不头疼？
<snuggleCat> 酱紫不会忘了吧
<snuggleCat> 一个_保存_从_socket_收到的_数据的_变量
<LOL_> snuggleCat: 打这么长的名字会累死的
<snuggleCat> 那你想怎么样
<flh> hi
<snuggleCat> 不摘要，又要记得住
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍥ 
<LOL_> snuggleCat: 简洁,易理解,
<snuggleCat> 那你就简洁啊， 这个需要问么
<snuggleCat> jieshou_huancun
<snuggleCat> 接受_缓存
<snuggleCat> 简介了么
<snuggleCat> 缓存
<snuggleCat> 简介了么
<LOL_> snuggleCat: 所以需要一套命名规则啊
<snuggleCat> 缓
<snuggleCat> 需要啥
<snuggleCat> 啊
<[ub]> snuggleCat:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<snuggleCat> 不告诉你了么 用'_'分割各 词组 么
<LOL_> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ 感謝你的 _ 符號，，我又可以完善 pinyinlish了
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<snuggleCat> sperm aSperm; eggs
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你的Pinyinlish用空格就可以了不需要_
<snuggleCat> LOL_, sperm aSperm; eggs aEggs; child aChild = mate (aSperm, aEggs);  这个够简洁了么
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是，，我需要某些 特別的用法，，等ibus-pinyi不能用就需要用到的
<LOL_> snuggleCat: No
<snuggleCat> 精子 a精子; 卵子 a卵子; 孩子 a孩子 = 交配(a精子, 卵子);
<ScarletWolf> snuggleCat: 。。。。
<snuggleCat> 够形象么
<LOL_> snuggleCat: mv rm cls 这样才是简洁
<snuggleCat> 你就 rm mv cls 啊
<snuggleCat> sp aSp; e aE; ch aCh = m (aSp, aE);
<snuggleCat> 够简介了么
<LOL_> 不喜大写,改成_会更好,e_g
<snuggleCat> 还不行??? s S; e E; c C = m(S, E) 够简介了么
<snuggleCat> 你喜欢啥起啥啊
<LOL_> 不易理解
<snuggleCat> s_t s; e_t e; c_t c = m(s, e);
<snuggleCat> 简介了么
<LOL_> 嗯
<snuggleCat> s_t s; /* 一精子 */ e_t e; /* 一卵子 */ c_t c = m(s, e); /* 调用交配函数， 返回一孩子 */
<snuggleCat> 够理解了么
<LOL_> ...
<ScarletWolf> snuggleCat: LOL_ ， 话说你们喜欢用下划线，还是大小写来区别变量里不同单词？
<snuggleCat> 我喜欢 限定， 动作 在前， 名词在后
<snuggleCat> 小写开头， 每个单词首字母大写
<snuggleCat> sperm aSperm;
 * ScarletWolf I used to be an ATI user, then I took an arrow on my knee.....
<LOL_> char* ptm;time_t tm;time(&tm);ptm=ctime(&tm);printf(ptm);
<snuggleCat> sperm aSperm; 临时的用 a 代表一个， 特指用 the
<snuggleCat> aSperm.get染色体();  get动词在前， 染色体在后
<LOL_> ScarletWolf: 我感觉下划线比较好,Vc里大多用大写,我其实一直用的是希腊数字
<snuggleCat> 这有啥好与不好， 喜欢哪个用哪个
<snuggleCat> 也可以自己弄个贴别的
<LOL_> I ii iii iiii v vi vii viii ix x
<ScarletWolf> snuggleCat: 你那是典型的骆驼吧？
<snuggleCat> 应该是吧， 没特别在意过， 就是我喜欢酱紫。 入门时就是用这种。 学 c++ 时看的书用的就是这个
<LOL_> 我其实挺喜欢win下的notepad
<snuggleCat> 就是出生看到啥， 都当是母亲
<snuggleCat> 就一直用下去了
<LOL_> char csn; char_send_name
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu终端中 代表 “除了” 的命令是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358114 ubuntu终端中 代表 “除了” 的命令是什么 | 吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2011-12-21 13:45
<LOL_> char* ptm;pointer_time
<snuggleCat> 就一 name 就好
<snuggleCat> 或者 n
<ofan> 00:52:09 up 34 days
<snuggleCat> 有 send 有 revic 就 sn, rn 就好
<snuggleCat> 还要三字符啊
<snuggleCat> 就 time 就好， 要不就 t
<snuggleCat> 还要三字符啊
<LOL_> 喜欢三字符,两个太少,四个太多,三个正好
<AsuraLe> 问一下，Linux控制 待机的 电源管理软件有哪些啊 ？
<AsuraLe> 我没搜到
<snuggleCat> 你就一该注意的不注意， 鸡毛蒜皮 就一大堆
<LOL_> ...
<ofan> AsuraLe: shutdown
<AsuraLe> 我是 要把那个什么自动关屏幕给关闭了
<AsuraLe> 我不是要关机
<ofan> gnome/kde里有设置
<AsuraLe> 我用的awesome
<AsuraLe> 所以我就不知道该怎么调了～～～～
<snuggleCat> AsuraLe, 应该可以借用 gnome/kde 的
<snuggleCat> AsuraLe, 你就一个 awesome 么
<AsuraLe> 但是 是哪个组建呢？
<AsuraLe> 我真的就一个AWESOME
<snuggleCat> 你有 kde 么
<snuggleCat> 。。。。。
<snuggleCat> 好吧， 当我啥都没说
<AsuraLe> 木有kde
<AsuraLe> 只有gnome的部分东西
<snuggleCat> 等等
<AsuraLe> 比如power-manage，但是power-manager的首选项打不开
<AsuraLe> gnome-screensaver也没法打开
<snuggleCat> 应该需要 启动一个 daemon 的吧
 * adam8157_away cao 某些人真他妈的没法沟通
<huntxu> adam8157_away: away还冒泡
 * adam8157 真他妈gan
<gfrog> adam8157: cmft
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
<tenzu> 阿当的怒火, 把正日火化了吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 真的很无语啊, 完全没法沟通, 句句话噎你
<tenzu> adam8157: 好像我就是这样的人, LOL
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪里的？ 销丫的
<adam8157> tenzu: ...疼教授
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋...你在说ee么
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋我的touch也越狱啦，显示效果竟然跟你的一样耶，真神奇
<snuggleCat> 应该这么说
<snuggleCat> 阿当的怒火把神火化了
<adam8157> gfrog: 用的我的越狱换字体包么...
<tenzu> 如果是木纹的神, 那一下就烧光了
<gfrog> adam8157: 系呀
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 两台linux的系统竟然能显示出同样的字体，这不是很神奇嘛。。。 lol
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 在awesome怎么设置那个屏保什么的时间什么的啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 诸事不顺, beaker那些人把系统搞乱害得我拖延进度, 正恼火呢, 又被别人呛
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我没这个设置...自己手动锁屏...
<gfrog> adam8157: 一直认为beaker就是一坨粑粑
 * gfrog 今天竟然有卖萌倾向，囧
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我现在是想关掉.......每隔一会就关闭了，弄的我 一堂课要点几次....
<adam8157> AsuraLe: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/06/turn-off-x-screensaver/
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址吆? ﻿关闭X的屏幕保护 at Adam's
<MeaCulpa> RH 关机推荐怎么关？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 按power键
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这都有要求嘛？ 我都直接敲poweroff的
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, 看看你进程里有没有： /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver？
<xiangfu> AsuraLe, 如果有。用 ‘gnome-screensaver-preferences‘ 配置。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我一直都是int 0, init 6
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我一同事系统关不掉，不知何故
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 关到哪步卡住了？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你们怎么搞起Linux了，你不是玩AIX的嘛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 小项目，executing halt.local...[done]  然后就不动了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: power的机器？
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<MeaCulpa> 估计有啥进程关不掉吧
<MeaCulpa> 他那SUSE的...更烂
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，不是RHEL啊，那不管，hiahia
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 更字用的真传神
 * amoskong hah 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我搞RHEL
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 喷了一整天了
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 这是linux字体之痛吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358116 看图不说话 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2011-12-21 14:19
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 发现了，继续喷吧，没订阅的可怜孩子一般都会喷的。我装好RHEL然后没配置订阅之前也会喷的，lol
<flh> hi
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这就好像，你和你老婆吵了几年架，有一天你老婆出差，你勾搭上一个辣妹，带回家，一看，人妖啊
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍦ 
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 最后你又回到了AIX温暖的怀抱吧？ lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 暂时回不去，还要忍忍
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 擦，你真重口，人妖都能忍忍，lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 还不是你们搞出来的...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<adam8157> ...
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 笔记本自带网卡加USB无线网卡RT3070的驱动安装和设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358117 一直使用到是没有无线网卡的旧笔记本，在官方下载了驱动2011_0719_RT3070_RT3370_RT5370_RT5372_Linux_STA_V2.5.0 按照里面到提示安装： 先解压，进入os/linux/修改下面到config.mk 文件 如果用Ralink Driver驱动到WpaSupplican ...
<huntxu> roylez: .
<huntxu> roylez: 要git的配色
<roylez> huntxu: 你哪里看到的？
<huntxu> roylez: 以前你给我的
<huntxu> roylez: 快交出来
<huntxu> adam8157: 还有你的
<roylez> huntxu: https://raw.github.com/roylez/dotfiles/master/.gitconfig
<ScarletWolf> http://www.aqee.net/why-we-dont-hire-net-programmers/
<adam8157> huntxu: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles
<[ub]> ScarletWolf ⇪ t: 为什么我们不要 .NET 程序员
<huntxu> roylez: adam8157 乖
<adam8157> huntxu: 我俩现在都有帽子哦
<huntxu> 红果果的威胁...
<huntxu> 没把我的配置和一堆PKGBUILD扔上github的后果就是
<huntxu> 要等过年才能让本和台式机同步...
<adam8157> huntxu: 后悔了吧 骚年
<iAlaska> :q
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是哪个公司的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥
<jyfl987> 躲ban也不难
<huntxu> jyfl987: 老男人
<jyfl987> huntxu: 胡须汉
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不招.net程序员的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 数据处理公司...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 你看错链接了吧= =
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩...花了
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 晓不得... 我不喜欢C++ Java .Net
<MeaCulpa> 擦，都花了
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 最近没上来啊
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 嗯，上来也没事
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这也不喜欢 那也不喜欢 最后就落得去当qa
<ScarletWolf> 为什么我们不要.net程序猿：http://www.aqee.net/why-we-dont-hire-net-programmers/
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 这次看清楚。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: QA不是很好么
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... 我喜欢C Py
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 看清了...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我又不是想一辈子QA... 关键是接触Kernel
<MeaCulpa> 大型外企能接触点技术的只有QA了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你也只能搞搞kernel了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊, 兴趣嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 路子太窄不好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 观音跟八戒说 “若要有前程，莫做没前程“ 这话你懂么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嵌入式也比较喜欢, 尤其是kindle这种, 那天看了看他们放出来的代码, 感觉kindle的开发很爽
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome3 能去除firefox的标题栏吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358118 还有大家的ibus能正常使用吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nginx — 2011-12-21 15:03
<snuggleCat> 一个幽暗的房间，电视里正放着邻国国君暴毙、太子登基的新闻，电视机前坐着的那个胖子，脸上的表情忽明忽暗，嘴角颤抖，他突然把手中的碗一摔："吃你妹的蛋炒饭啊！”他的眼泪悄悄滑落，落在身上穿的少将军服上。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 窄点蛮好, 精专. 尤其某些方向门槛太高
<mooooo> snuggleCat: 没看懂……
<adam8157> snuggleCat: 蛋炒饭不是他爸 是他叔
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: kernel不窄了，那么多行呢~~
<huntxu> adam8157: 是他伯父啊
<snuggleCat> 呵呵
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦
<snuggleCat> 他伯父没儿子， 就传给他阿
<mooooo> snuggleCat: 好了，我懂了
<huntxu> 登基之后可是有后宫三千
<adam8157> gfrog: 我有master卡哦
<jyfl987> snuggleCat: 不可能没儿子的 不过伯父登基 自己混个亲王没问题 不像现在 想做山阳公都不可得
<gfrog> adam8157: ... 你又玩穿越
<snuggleCat> 儿子是谁？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看你对嵌入式根本没兴趣 上次我问过你的
<huntxu> 什么时候我的职业一栏才能填上“孙子”...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你可以先从装孙子做起
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊, 一般的嵌入式根本没意思 系统级的翻来覆去就是个交叉编译而已
<snuggleCat> 我去查查他族谱
<huntxu> jyfl987: 业余的不行啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可不是 你还说
<jyfl987> huntxu: 装多了 总有一天会成真的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 但是kindle这种就很有意思啊.
<adam8157> jyfl987: 或者芯片厂商的BSP也很有意思
<adam8157> jyfl987: 再上层就真的一点意思也没有了
<snuggleCat> jyfl987, 查了， 没后代。
<snuggleCat> 但炒饭的没后代
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我也没看你搞kindle的东西呢
<MeaCulpa> kindle 看技术文档不合适？
<MeaCulpa> 有插图那种？
<jyfl987> snuggleCat: 那么小 当然没了 但是如果不挂 不可能没阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我只是看了他们的source而已 自己只是越狱了下
<snuggleCat> 不能不育么
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/12/kindle-touch-change-fonts/
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址吆? Kindle Touch一键换字体 at Adam's
<adam8157> jyfl987: 反正我是觉得不要样样通啦 实在用到就花点时间熟悉下
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这算什么 你给我搞个kindle forth来玩玩 我人人网上有个人 用有键盘那个在k3上面写汇编 额
<sulit> adam8157: 问你一个问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... 没那些功夫... 好好看我的kernel先...
<adam8157> sulit: 说就是了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哼
<sulit> adam8157: [ub] 是加菲猫吗
<jyfl987> adam8157: 窄
<adam8157> sulit: 它是机器人
<sulit> adam8157: 那意思是加菲猫了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不否认啊, 我就是要窄的... 够我玩儿了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你刚才还否认
<adam8157> sulit: 没懂你的意思
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...我没否认啊... 我有兴趣, 能接受的工作, 不代表我现在就要成天研究啊....
<sulit> adam8157: 加菲猫是iphone上的那只有点智能的猫，我2了好些时间了，跟他说话
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你刚才否认你只搞kernel 说你还搞嵌入式 我问你研究的东西 你又说没时间搞 还是继续看kernel source
<adam8157> jyfl987: 再说 嵌入式说白了 底层也就是计算机体系结构, Linux C 而已...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我没说我还搞 我说我有兴趣....
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 就说了个"喜欢"
<sulit> [ub]: fuck
<[ub]> sulit, 当然可以。  ㍧ 
<sulit> [ub]: you
<sulit> [ub]: fuck  you
<[ub]> sulit, 你能不能比较客气？  ㍧ 
<sulit> adam8157:  roylez 是吗
<adam8157> sulit: 别这么玩儿
<adam8157> sulit: 请和机器人私聊
<adam8157> sulit: 当然不是
<sulit> adam8157: 噢，只是试一下
<sulit> adam8157: 好的
<jyfl987> adam8157: =]
<pocoyo> 我这的内存信息怎么显示不出来 sudo dmidecode |grep -A16 "Memory Device$"  -> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/110524
<pocoyo> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_BucKT 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 21 日 星期三 15:29:01
<pocoyo> 是内存太旧了吗？
<snuggleCat> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BBKOEjBS/ruUfk.jpg 这个人在拼命憋着不笑么笑
<palomino|working> ......
<snuggleCat> 【7】温家宝：中国要有“乔布斯”。
<snuggleCat> 天就掉下一个乔布斯
<ofan> 摔死了
<sulit_> snuggleCat: 温家宝还说啥了
<snuggleCat> 就看到这个
<sulit_> ofan:掉下来的本来就是死的
<MeaCulpa> 搞..
<snuggleCat> 那图片那人是在拼命憋着不笑出来么。
<sulit> snuggleCat: 你看看那脸上的肉，炸了百姓多少油啊
<snuggleCat> 北京将成立专门机构审剧本 烂剧本禁投拍影视剧。  剧本烂不烂 还要专门机构审 啊， 怎么算烂， 没有 高伟正 就是烂么
<snuggleCat> 看喷嚏的图挂， 会高潮啊
<sulit> snuggleCat: 好，你看看鸿门宴拍成啥了
<sulit> snuggleCat: 还有青春失乐园，能看吗
<snuggleCat> 没看。 很久没看电视电影了。
<sulit> snuggleCat: 简直就是文化垃圾
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ilab那帮人可以一天不停的说
<sulit> snuggleCat: 你整天看片啊
<snuggleCat> 剧本烂不烂， 是观众上说的。 是市场说的。 不是哪个机构审的。 确实是烂， 所以我不是就从来没看了么。 可不是 哪个机构 说是烂片才不看的
<snuggleCat> 我看的是 AV 烂片
<zhan> adam8157: touch 不能横屏看书？
<sulit_> snuggleCat: 崇拜,怎么找的
<adam8157> zhan: 现在不能
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/transformers-movie-3-when-the-same-money-on-the-black-ultimate-optimus-h28748-449-25-scheduled.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址吆? 什么值得买 » 变形金刚电影3 月黑之时 同款 终极擎天柱 H28748　449.25元包邮预定
<snuggleCat> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BBLubNMC/XflUX.jpg
<snuggleCat> sulit_, www.tube8.com  我来来去去都在这看
<sulit_> snuggleCat: 质量太差,水平,不够
<sulit_> snuggleCat: 我是不喜欢
<snuggleCat> 我就一没水平的人
<sulit_> snuggleCat: 我表示无语加蛋疼
<snuggleCat> 电视剧觉得是烂片， tube8.com 就一高质量娱乐。
<sulit_> snuggleCat: 你是干啥的?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....他们不是很忙么？？
<sulit_> snuggleCat: 在校生把
<snuggleCat> 烂不烂每个人看法不同。 臭豆腐 还有人说觉得香呢
<snuggleCat> 在看喷嚏图挂的大叔
<sulit_> snuggleCat: 整天这么无聊
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 笔记本上装了Ubuntu 11.10以后USB鼠标插在右边没反应。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358126 我用的联想Lenovo Ideapad Y570，USB鼠标在Windows7下面4个USB口工作都正常，在Ubuntu 11.10下右边的两个USB口（USB3.0）插上以后闪了一下就没反应了，左边的两个USB口（USB2.0）可以正常识别。怀疑是供电不足，dmesg里面也 ...
<sulit_> snuggleCat: freebsd不是unix,系统吗,它跟linux有啥区别
<sulit_> snuggleCat: 呼叫  snuggleCat
<snuggleCat> 不是 unix 把， 问别人
<sulit_> snuggleCat: snuggleCat ,是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 谁知道
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 有网费发票么 :)
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: couldn't find it
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 哦 还是感谢 :)
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: not at all
<sulit_> adam8157:  freebsd不是unix,系统吗,它跟linux有啥区别,你说说
<adam8157> sulit_: 不知道
<sulit_> adam8157: 噢,谢谢,我自己试着看吧
<sulit_> snuggleCat: 看的咋样
<MeaCulpa> CSDN 帐号数据库泄漏？ 码农们？
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: 刚看到了， 明码 明码！！！！
<Kandu> sulit_: 拿 freebsd 的內核源碼和 linux 的 diff -Nur 下，看完得到的上百 MiB 的 patch 檔，就知道有啥區別了 :P
<Kandu> csdn 的程序猿怎麼和索尼一樣弱智呢
<sulit_> Kandu: 哥,,我是水货 ,你说通俗点
<sulit_> Kandu: 你让我去比较内核 ,我晕,我档次太低,接受不了
<Kandu> sulit_: 開個玩笑 XD
<mooooo> sulit_: bsd对进入内核的代码更加严谨
<sulit_> Kandu: 噢,我装了个虚拟的bsd,没图形化桌面,还得自己再装
<sulit_> mooooo: 我只是个水货,慢慢理解吧
<love> ubuntu11.10现在改变很大啊，不过字体还是那么丑。
<jyfl987> 1204都有些什么东东
<mooooo> 希望1024不要和11.10一样激进
<lazybone> 不升级不就好了
<mooooo> 其实我想换arch了……
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋，昨天我实验过，touch没法看图片，据说把图片浏览器干掉了，杯具。 另外我咋发现pdf没法转换成横屏呢？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那就好笑了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我自己都想不起来我的CSDN密码了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哪有数据库下，我去查查
<adam8157> gfrog: 图片... 是的... 你直接convert到pdf好了 转横屏? pdftk?
<huntxu> gfrog: 同，找到了告诉我
<adam8157> gfrog: huntxu 所以我处处密码都不一样 都没有意义
<eexp> 谁知道ps里面，中文是怎样编码的
<gfrog> adam8157: pdf没法局刷，我忍了10分钟，把图片转了mobi
<adam8157> 怕了国内的明文存储
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天twitter上看的，用正则
<gfrog> adam8157: 我是说看书的时候点菜单竟然不出调字体那个菜单，那里才能选横屏啊
<adam8157> gfrog: touch现在无法横屏
<gfrog> adam8157: 杯具
<gfrog> adam8157: 我怎么觉得touch才是阉货呢。。。
<zhao> 金正日69岁 卡扎菲69岁 萨达姆69岁   三个都是独裁者   ，
<palomino|working> .........
<adam8157> gfrog: 会update的
<zhao> 目前三缺一  下一个会是谁呢？
<sulit_> zhao: 你查希特勒多少岁了吗
<zhao> 反正不是69
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<sulit_> zhao:恩,不是,
 * gfrog 其实搞一个复杂密码，然后忘掉，之后每次都用找回密码功能似乎也不错
<sulit_> eexp: 你来了
<gfrog> eexp: 小ee你来啦
<oooo> ee是ee？
<zhao> 不过还有一个今年刚好69
<eexp> ps会改中文不。 adam8157
<sulit_> zhao: 谁
<zhao> 不敢说
<adam8157> eexp: 不会 用ps干啥 搞印刷?
<gfrog> adam8157: 改天再去村里收俩K4算了，touch现在价钱高的离谱，外加系统不完善。
<sulit_> zhao: zhuxi?
<adam8157> gfrog: 收那么多干啥
<eexp> adam8157: nnnd 不会改，还不老实。
<adam8157> eexp: 不会 用ps干啥 搞印刷?
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天过节不送礼，送礼只送kindle4
<sulit_> zhao: 你真............
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • touchpad-indicator插入 USB 鼠标后能自动禁用笔记本触摸板 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358131 Screenshot-3.png Screenshot-2.png sudo add-apt-repository ppa:atareao/atareao sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install touchpad-indicator 这个ppa可以装，可点击Applications > Accessories > Touchpad Indicator。ubuntu10.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 frankleng ...
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你在论坛是不是有许多马甲账户
<mooooo> jyfl987: 其实论坛里都是tenzu的马甲，我也是，不信我换个账户跟你说同样的话。
<jyfl987> mooooo: 不信
 * adam8157 God damn beaker dev team
<CyrusYzGTt> 69式？？
<sulit>  bye
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 移动硬盘上的ubuntu上网设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358137 把Ubuntu 11. 10 安装到了移动硬盘的一个分区上，启动之后设置网络，mac地址可以更改，但配置IPV4设置时，选择手动，添加完成之后无法保存？ 我们本机的MAC和IP是绑定的，不知道该怎么办了，菜鸟一个！ 关键问题是MAC ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> 主席
<roylez> palomino|working: 跳一个看看，否则踢了你
<palomino|working> 。。。。。。。。。
<palomino|working> 威胁我
<MeaCulpa> 格老子龟儿子
<roylez> palomino|working: å¿«
 * palomino|working 跳到 roylez 头上
<roylez> .............
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> -o-
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观 palomino|working 踏 roylez
<CyrusYzGTt> 传说的 马踏飞燕
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) CyrusYzGTt
<palomino|working> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ???
<MeaCulpa> RHEL: wpa_supplicant (pid  1662) is running...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 好么，这RHEL还有无线的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那可不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在看python代码一万个不舒服...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你比我高级十年了，我看到py已经很感激了
 * adam8157 afk
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我看到shell 不舒服
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 等你哪天在aix上装上ruby...跟你混
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: wpa_supplicant这破玩意我也不爽，哪个nc搞的，在所有机器上都启动这倒霉进程。
<ofan> 以前一直用wpa_supplicant
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: wpa_supplicant很爽
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 二货的是，RHEL 还有NM
<MeaCulpa> Enterprise不该起这个啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这不是现在Linux的标配嘛
 * adam8157 吐槽凶猛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: init 3里也起了嘛？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，似乎也起了，anaconda里都有NM
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事没？
<adam8157> roylez: 坏事儿一大堆
<roylez> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 踢你 消消火?
<gfrog> roylez: 为神马每次您问这句我都联想成： 蛋蛋，有喜没？
<roylez> gfrog: 你想被踢别扯上我
 * adam8157 我真特么想骂人啊....beaker一团乱, 我后天中午deadline啊!!!
<huntxu> adam8157: 淡定
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡须让我踢踢?
<huntxu> adam8157: 踢蛋蛋
 * adam8157 我决定踢官方bot撒气
<huntxu> roylez: 被broadcom的網卡折騰過沒
<roylez> huntxu: en
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 这就叫运气啊，下去就发现修好了
<huntxu> roylez: 57780,tg3需要broadcom先加載
<roylez> huntxu: 不知道你说啥
<huntxu> roylez: 內核啟動只加載了tg3
<huntxu> roylez: 模塊...
<roylez> huntxu: 我这里就只用过 bnx2
<huntxu> roylez: 型號
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: virtlab用户送去同情～～
<snuggleCat> 当当发威了
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 虽然virtlab也不怎么稳定
<huntxu> roylez: 需要底層的libphy支持不？
<GNUdog|away> bnx2 乃神驱动也
 * adam8157 晚上准备吃的好的
<GNUdog|away> BCM5709 乃神卡也
<huntxu> adam8157: 請你吃飯吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 你給錢
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 吃啥？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 苏浙汇？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<roylez> huntxu: 不懂
<huntxu> adam8157: 顯然rh的收入要高過我們這種小公司裏亂折騰的啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 苏浙汇就算了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你好意思我請你吃飯嘛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我最大的惊奇就是，到了融科，发觉吃饭的地方是上海我都不敢进的两个地方
<adam8157> huntxu: 相当好意思
<MeaCulpa> 苏浙汇和俏江南
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 土豪
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 和萧索的大街比，反差太大了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们楼下那个茶餐厅很不错的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我吃了无数顿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是么 这两天没开门
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 你不在hp了啊
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 老早不在了
 * adam8157 刮胡子 使劲儿刮
<GNUdog|away> MeaCulpa, 挺一般的啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 難道真的30k了 =.=
<jiero> adam8157: 我头发有大约6.5cm长了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦，你曾经在HP啊。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: 6.1的i386 x64貌似也反映慢...
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: 我...
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 什么慢？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 今天不知道是不是提前發佈的更新，重新开机发现漂亮好多哦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358140 颜色变深了...下面的状态条也变了。发现没？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntugirl — 2011-12-21 17:10
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...显然不行
<snuggleCat> adam8157, 别把剃刀 刮破了
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: 装机
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 这个不会吧…怎么会影响到 install 的速度呢
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|away: 和其他地方比，还算没走调太厉害
<GNUdog|away> MeaCulpa, 我感觉总是有一点点怪怪的味道
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: 不知道... 一直running 但是没开始装
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 那可能是机器的原因，有些机器就是这样
<roylez> adam8157: 您今天上班那么晚，现在抱怨个啥啊
<adam8157> roylez: 上午在家办公
<roylez> adam8157: 扯吧
<roylez> adam8157: 我还晚上在麻城办公呢
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog|away> roylez, +1
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: 晚上吃啥
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 不知道啊
<xs3c> 有人在10.10上遇到过 笔记本一用电池系统就死了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/8lyuE.jpg
<roylez> GNUdog|away: G狗 http://i.imgur.com/DX3O4.jpg
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: zimbra里头现在17个文件夹
<GNUdog|away> roylez, 用眼神杀死你
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 我分类很简单，自己组的分开，kernel的分开
<GNUdog|away> 其他的全扔一起
<roylez> GNUdog|away: 氪金狗眼？
<gfrog> ad
<roylez> adam8157: 64 bytes from arcp5605ecd5p5.storage.tucson.ibm.com (9.11.113.231): icmp_req=53 ttl=254 time=404 ms
<roylez> adam8157: 404ms
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上要请客苏浙汇嘛？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<stock-cn> telnet连接到远程主机后，怎么从远程主机复制文件到本地？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的网费发票还没凑齐...
<roylez> stock-cn: scp lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 我这只有打车票
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://www.monotone.ca  這個 好用麼？？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你报销网费了没
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? monotone
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§  http://www.monotone.ca 类似 svn git cvs的存在
<roylez> adam8157: zimXXXX 这个，能用mutt吗？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 就Git好了
<adam8157> roylez: 当然能 支持imap嘛
<adam8157> vmware家里的东西
<gfrog> adam8157: 没，今晚搞
<roylez> adam8157: 上次看到悲催的vmware也用这个
<adam8157> r
<adam8157> r
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 那个 貌似 專門 給 i2p用的
<adam8157> roylez: 就是他家的产品
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/Qp3Gc.jpg
<adam8157> gfrog: 帮我问问谁有多余发票啊...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥要求？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没啥要求... 我没有678月的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 给你打听下，不过估计没人有，有的都报销了
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/MqA8H.jpg
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 多谢
 * ofan 低价出售米国VPN,SSH
<adam8157> roylez: 上班老看图
<roylez> GNUdog|away: 左边是你的腿？ http://i.imgur.com/DrwII.jpg
<GNUdog|away> roylez, 你的…
<stock-cn> roylez: 说详细一些
<roylez> adam8157: 老外的厕所 http://imgur.com/7fes9
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址吆? My bathroom flooded with poop[NSFL?] - Imgur
<roylez> stock-cn: 没啥...
<adam8157> roylez: 幸亏[ub]说了标题 我才不看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 猫的主人锁外面了 http://i.imgur.com/SYhPl.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/OcNWX.jpg
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/OcNWX.jpg
<palomino|working> 小老虎不好看。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个太牛了，我要去领点文具做一个 http://i.imgur.com/wljBw.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 主席啊。。。
<cfy> roylez: 这个是你儿子玩的好不好。。。。你还参合。。。
<roylez> cfy: 我摆在办公室给人膜拜的
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<palomino|working> 蝎子。。 , roylez
<palomino|working> 不错 , roylez
<cfy> roylez: ....
<cfy> roylez: 好吧，加个mcu,
<cfy> roylez: 动起来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: linux 的lvm2 不能mount着的时候缩大小的？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 么可以
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 看文件系统个是
<cfy> 格式
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ext4和reiserfs可以online enlarge
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: gfrog solaris11.tar.bz2 和csdn 密码库下载下来了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 哦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ....
<cfy> adam8157: .....
<bluek> 我来了我来了
<bluek> 欢迎一下我
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, solaris 我昨天也下完了，目录组织好乱…
<cfy> bluek: 么你谁啊
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> 统计一下，有江苏人吗？
<huntxu> adam8157: 鏈接
<cfy> GNUdog|away: adam8157: 。。。。。。，不是闭源了么。。。不厚道
<kikidong> cfy: 开源了的东西还能闭了？
<cfy> kikidong: 可以啊，
<cfy> kikidong: 但是我们可以从前面的版本衍生，如果许可证允许的话
<kikidong> cfy: linux 内核能闭源？
<cfy> kikidong: 可以。但是我们可以从老版本衍生出来。大不了不叫linux嘛
<cfy> adam8157: 对吧
<adam8157> cfy: 不对
<cfy> adam8157: 哦？
<cfy> adam8157: 那是怎么样的？
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6b17b8fbjw1do93qctm3oj.jpg
<adam8157> cfy: 有的许可证可以收回的
<bluek> 天啊，谁说的？kernel要闭源？
<GNUdog|away> kikidong, solaris 不是开源的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还玩solaris？
<cfy> adam8157: 我说linux啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 不玩儿
<adam8157> cfy: GPL3才有要求不许改许可证
<GNUdog|away> 即便是开源个的 opensolaris，也是在较为恶心的那个 license 下发布的
<adam8157> cfy: 改许可证这件事, kernel基本做不到, 因为版权人太多
<cfy> adam8157: 改了，我不可以用以前的版本的么？
<cfy> adam8157: 比如linux
<cfy> adam8157: 我从以前的gpl2的fork出来不行么？
<adam8157> cfy: kernel的gpl2这方面没有说明 比较模糊
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<bluek> 你们听谁瞎说的
<cfy> bluek: 听 adam8157 说的
<cfy> bluek: 你在说什么？
<bluek> 真的要闭源？
<bluek> 我刚来，看到你们说kernel要闭源
<sulit> bluek: 为啥要改名呢
<adam8157> bluek: 谁都没说要闭源
<bluek> 那我看错了哈
<adam8157> bluek: 只是在讨论许可证有没有这种限制
<bluek> 哦哦
<bluek> 随便问问，顺便问一下有江苏的朋友吗？：）
<cfy> bluek: 不是谁在问么，我就问问
<sulit> bluek: 你用keyborad挺好的,你说呢
<sulit> bluek: 我不是'
<bluek> sulit,keyboard是挺好的，不过我用不起哈
<bluek> sulit, keyboard有点狂了，不是吗？：）
<sulit> bluek: 你不是用了吗?这时才说
<bluek> sulit, ……
<sulit> bluek: 不狂
<bluek> sulit, 事实上，有很多的东西我控制不了哈
<sulit> bluek: cpu才狂呢
<sulit> bluek: 你是江苏的?
<A|i3N> 我想有你的中國女人的性別。我怎樣才能以正確的方式舔她們的陰道？
<bluek> sulit, ！！keyboard是一个女的给我起的。她对我只说了四个字：控制一切
<bluek> sulit, 是的，你呢？
<sulit> A|i3N: 我的意思是superlight
<sulit> bluek:  我的意思是superlight
<sulit> A|i3N: fuck  you
<A|i3N> lol I'm playing with google translate. Sorry guys.
<bluek> sulit, 别和他计较
<A|i3N> sulit: Fuck you to, many times over :D
<sulit> bluek: 那个女的漂亮吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<bluek> sulit, 你看了log?
<sulit> A|i3N: 那你来吧
<sulit> bluek: 没,,漂亮的话 ,你就接受了
<bluek> sulit, 不，是我网上的一个姐姐
<bluek> sulit, n年前的事情了
<A|i3N> sulit: lol. I come on you first :P
<sulit> bluek: 那你就用吧,算是对当时的回忆 ,你多大了
<bluek> sulit, 老了，82年
<bluek> sulit, 别和他计较，他不会汉字，他是用google翻译的
<sulit> bluek: 81年就老啊, 我爹是63年的,我都不认为他老
<A|i3N> sulit：对不起，我不知道中国。我只是尝试用另一种语言。
<sulit> A|i3N: where  are  you from?
<bluek> A|i3N, i know...
<sulit> bluek: 你还年轻呢
<bluek> sulit, 你是江苏的吗？
<pocoyo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=358122
<sulit> bluek: 把自己看得老,可不像当代人
<A|i3N> 谷歌翻译可能是很简陋，我并不是说我有你的母亲发生性关系，但你姐姐吸我的阴茎昨晚，我不喜欢它非常的。我希望你有保险，因为我现在在我肚子里有一个蠕虫病毒。
<sulit> bluek: 我离江苏很近
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, drivel
<sulit> A|i3N: you should  play  in other  place
<sulit> bluek: 我和一江苏的老师,在这聊过
<bluek> 哦
<A|i3N> 我开玩笑的方式。 LOL。我非常尊重贵国。我没有做，我很欣赏你的好意。 ：）
<cfy>  /ignore A|i3N
<A|i3N> 现在来它不喜欢你都从未有过太多的酒精饮料和想使某人的乐趣
<lotcor> ....
<sulit> A|i3N: I think  you  should  feel  sorry  for your  action.   you  don't  our  the  content  of  discuss
<cfy> roylez: 主席，你搞ruby的？
<cfy> roylez: 在不在，需要kick了。ban
<pocoyo> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=358122
<sulit> sulit: so  you  should  be  out
<keyboard> 我的这个名字没有注册
<lotcor> .....
<keyboard> 现在貌似注册不了？
<lotcor> add a "s"
<cfy> pocoyo: 没装啊。。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 你买到山寨了？
<A|i3N> 我很抱歉。你是对的，我不知道讨论的内容。对不起，如果我不尊重你。
<sulit> keyboard: 那个 A|i3N是个什么货色
<pocoyo> cfy: 没啊 笔记一上一直用着这两个内存啊。
<keyboard> sulit, 不认识他
<cfy> pocoyo: 买来就山寨 :D
<cfy> pocoyo: 估计山寨不出来。。。
<ofan> A|i3N: you are too open for these nerds
<pocoyo> cfy: 其中有一条是金士顿的。 以前我自个儿拆过。
<A|i3N> I have to say though - Chinese characters are REALLY cool :)
<bluek> 还是改回来吧
<bluek> keryboard已经注册了哈
<bluek> 奶奶的
<sulit> 唉,那就凑合着用吧
<bluek> 嗯，我register不了
<sulit> ofan: 你英语几级
<sulit> 我就没注册过,临时想个好的,名字吗,自由
<cfy> pocoyo: 不清楚。。。没怎么用过。。。
<bluek> sulit,名字都自由啊？哈
<sulit> 嗯,现实生活中不让自由,网上又不管,就随便用了
<sulit> 重复也无所谓
<ofan> sulit: 8级
<bluek> sulit, 当有人进入这个房间的时候，你的名字就会变成随机的了。我指的是注册过的人
<bluek> 我也要学英文
<cfy> ofan: 我擦，你都8级了。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 英语专业的才能考8级
<sulit> ofan: 你跟   A|i3N   说,让他撒泡尿,和泥玩去,这儿不适合他,大人说话,他就别插嘴了
<ofan> sulit: 没什么恶意，老美都爱直说
<huntxu> ofan: 聽說我們學校，非英語專業的可以考
<sulit> 他是美国人吗
<ofan> huntxu: 清华or北大
<huntxu> ofan: 前提是6級620分以上好像...
<ofan> sulit: 应该是
<huntxu> ofan: neither
<cfy> ofan: 你英语专业的？
<ofan> huntxu: 复旦，sjtu?
<bluek> 最讨厌美国人了哈
<ofan> cfy: no
<bluek> 喜欢巴基斯坦和伊朗
<huntxu> ofan: 廣東某三流大學而已
<ofan> bluek: ...
<cfy> ofan: ....那你8级。。
<ofan> huntxu: 我记得只有英语专业才能考
<ofan> cfy: 6级
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<A|i3N> 我可以问一个奇怪的问题？有很多中国和美国的战争的谈话。我很担心。我只是一个普通的美国公民。认为这将有一天发生吗？我始终认为，作为和平的中国人民。也许我没有告知正常，但我仍然爱你religeon和生活采取一般;和平。
<ofan> 雅思6.5
<huntxu> 雅思6.5，warwick或者LSE收麽
<cfy> ofan: 我要好好学习英语
<huntxu> 曾幾何時，LSE也是我夢想...
<LOL_> lesbian?
<ofan> A|i3N: nobody wants wars except the stupid politicians
<bluek> A|i3n,我可以告诉你，你问的这些问题都是我们无法回答的。那是政府的事。我爱我的国家。同时我也热爱和平。
<A|i3N> ofan: thank you LOL you words bring comfort
 * cfy afk
<ofan> A|i3N: :D
<ofan> huntxu: lse是哪？
<huntxu> ofan: google LSE應該是第一個結果
<A|i3N> 我想我们的国家有不同意见的和平。但在某种程度上，它们是相同的。贵国要隐藏的信息，像我们。我会爱我们的国家，以避免战争，...美国很可能会被淘汰。
<LOL_> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_BucKT 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 21 日 星期三 18:24:23
<ofan> huntxu: 对英国不了解，看学校招生页面应该会有要求吧
<huntxu> 記得是7.0
<sulit> A|i3N: 淘汰啥 ,美国都淘汰了,世界那么多国家喝西北风去阿
<ScarletWolf> A|i3N: Are you using Google translate ?
<sulit> A|i3N: are  you  understand?
<sulit> A|i3N: can  google   translate  it?
<ofan> A|i3N: easy bro,we are all ordinary people here
<ScarletWolf> sulit: 呃。。。我觉得应该是do you understand...
<A|i3N> lol ok yes I'm using google or trying to
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> sulit的英文太好了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.gaforum.org/showthread.php?t=218068
<sulit> ScarletWolf: 哥,我四级没过呢,可以理解
<A|i3N> Did I say something wrong??
<ScarletWolf> sulit: 好吧。。。
<ofan> A|i3N: the difference is not our thoughts but the way we express them,some people are controlled by politicians,but for most educated people,they all want peace
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 什么东东？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 超級记忆藥丸
<ScarletWolf> A|i3N: No. But it seems google translate needs improving its Chinese.
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我还以为是超级伟哥
<ofan> A|i3N: nothing is wrong if you express your real opinion
<sulit> ScarletWolf: 我努力学吧,丢人了
<A|i3N> Yes I am sure it does - There are many dialects I am  sure it doesn't understand.
<sulit> ScarletWolf: 丢到国外去了
<CyrusYzGTt> A|i3N§ 木有關係的，， 每個国家都有自己的鹰派或者鴿子派。。或者 二五子
<ScarletWolf> sulit: 呵呵
<ofan> csdn的600万账号信息快下完了
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 你说二五子，google翻译能明白么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 不會明白的。。
<A|i3N> I just don't understand two countries clashing over stupid crap. China is a successful nation because everyone buys stuff from you; and it seems the government is trying to be more powerful then the people want it to be.
<sulit> 我得去上课了,哥几个伺候伺候  A|i3N   ,实在伺候不了,叫  adam8157_away   踹了他
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 汝在 下載。。寡人的帳號信息？？
<sulit> by
<sulit> e
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: csdn你有账号？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， 貌似四年前註冊的
<A|i3N> and I'm done with google, it obviously doesn't do a very good job and I don't know chinese lol
<LOL_> A|i3N: 鸟人？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 奸夫来了没
<A|i3N> LOL_ Bird?
<LOL_> cy
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 让奸夫去和鸟人对骂
<LOL_> A|i3N: where are you from?
<ScarletWolf> LOL_: 美国呗。。。
<A|i3N> 我很困惑。对不起，如果我在美国的屁股来到这里，和取笑。关于中国当前的政治，我只是感到困惑。是在这里第三次世界大战的谈话。LOL_我来自得克萨斯州
<LOL_> ScarletWolf: 美国佬怎么来这了？
<ScarletWolf> LOL_: IRC嘛，为什么不能来呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 木有来
<LOL_> ScarletWolf: 他怎么知道这个频道
<ofan> A|i3N: all china's success is contributed by chinese ordinary people,not the gov officers
<CyrusYzGTt> A|i3N§ 相信 ofan 說的
<ScarletWolf> LOL_: 这我就不知道了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<ScarletWolf> LOL_: 我还知道一大堆英文频道呢
<A|i3N> 我太醉了，即使现在清醒LOL
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 小狼 ， 怎么今天你来了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> A|i3N§ 哦哦。。 世人皆醉我独醒
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 小狼。。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 没事
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 一部 动漫的 翻译人名，， 香港的翻译
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 平时一直挂着，没说话
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 哦。。 下次见到你，，就说话。。 sexwolf
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<LOL_> ScarletWolf: 学生？
<ScarletWolf> LOL_: 实习生
<LOL_> ScarletWolf: 啥专业？
<A|i3N> CyrusYzGTt我很抱歉听到，LOL
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yfY4YB1fBKs#!
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yfY4YB1fBKs#!
<CyrusYzGTt> A|i3N§ .. .. - -
<snuggleCat> A|i3N, 你是 谷歌翻译 过来的么
<A|i3N> ，我很可能使自己使用谷歌翻译的简体中文的屁股：）
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的不是不上youtube吗
<snuggleCat> 翻译不再
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我忘記关闭代理了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> A|i3N§ I use zh_CN + zh_TW. then google翻译，就不能翻译的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 鄙视你
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 么事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..幹嘛╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视吾
<A|i3N> 這是更好嗎？？
<LOL_> Еёs
<snuggleCat> 翻译不在
<ScarletWolf> snuggleCat: 谁是翻译？
<snuggleCat> fivesheep_, 你在啊， 当翻译
<CyrusYzGTt> A|i3N§ 嗯，差不多吧
<snuggleCat> knowbad 啊
<snuggleCat> 美国华人
<snuggleCat> 美国湾湾人
<ofan> A|i3N: you can just type english here,i think most of them would understand
<LOL_> 德国佬也能当翻译
<snuggleCat> ofan, 你当翻译
<ScarletWolf> snuggleCat: 用得着嘛，这里很多人都懂英语
<snuggleCat> ScarletWolf, knowbad 比较容易说话
<ScarletWolf> snuggleCat: 。。。
<A|i3N> Really?!?!? Lol
<snuggleCat> ScarletWolf, 让他当翻译他肯的
<A|i3N> Thank you for that ofan. I LOVE YOUR VIDEOS!! LOL
<A|i3N> I mean chinese in general.
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snuggleCat> ofan, 你是 AV 明星???
<ScarletWolf> snuggleCat: ...
 * ScarletWolf 下班，撤～～
<LOL_> gay?
<snuggleCat> ofan, I Love your videos
<CyrusYzGTt> ¦¦  ¦¦ of
<ofan> ...
<snuggleCat> ofan, I Love your videos too!!
<zxrlha> .........................
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ videos????
<ScarletWolf> snuggleCat: 你这样理解的啊。。。
<A|i3N> Ofan ... ok you sure about that?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ I Love your videos too!!too!!
<snuggleCat> A|i3N, what videos ?
<LOL_> adult video?
<CyrusYzGTt> comic vedios??
<snuggleCat> ScarletWolf, 我是邪恶地酱紫理解， 我只懂 video == AV
<ScarletWolf> snuggleCat: 看来你只看AV。。。
<snuggleCat> 是啊
<A|i3N> GOD... I meant I love ALL OF YOUR CHINESE VIDEOS................. oh my GOD............
<snuggleCat> 电视剧我都不看
<snuggleCat> Oh
<A|i3N> lol
<ofan> A|i3N: you made awkward bro,they thought you are refering to japanese Adult Videos...
<A|i3N> no no no not at all lol
<ofan> XD
<LOL_> 还是不明
<ScarletWolf> A|i3N: they're joking LOL
<A|i3N> I gave up trying to translate anyways ScarletWolf I dun care right now LOL
<snuggleCat> I love Us video, but i can't visit youtube.
<LOL_> 。。。
<ofan>  - -!
<A|i3N> Yea I was gonna ask, does youtube even exist there now?
<snuggleCat> 访问 是 visit 么
<ScarletWolf> A|i3N: Bye. I'm going home now.
<ofan> A|i3N: no..
<LOL_> 求免费ssh
<mengfei> 花钱买个vpn吧
<snuggleCat> i can't over gfw
<snuggleCat> 非盟???
<ScarletWolf> A|i3N: We have to use ssh or VPN to view youtube.
<A|i3N> GOD/BHUDDA.......... WHY do governments even try to tell people what they can or cannot look at I don't ge tit
<LOL_> vpn不能用
<A|i3N> er get it
<ofan> A|i3N: because there are few anti communist party videos on youtube
<A|i3N> Can ya'll use or are you familiar with the TOR network?
<fenngle> wai guo peng you?
<LOL_> tor is slowly
<ofan> yeah tor is good,but not so good for videos
<mengfei> tor没什么速度，vpn最好用
<snuggleCat> we can't visit facebook. we can't visit twitter.
<A|i3N> yea but it's better then nothing
<LOL_> yep
<zxrlha> tor连不上，我可以用ipv6连youtube
<LOL_> we need ssh .could you afford it
<ofan> A|i3N: twitter is blocked either,but there are still many chinese users on it
<snuggleCat> 有个美国人在， 全频道的人都疯了
<A|i3N> I feel bad for your country though :/ I wish I had the knowledge to change the oppression of your government
<snuggleCat> 来个中国妹子
<LOL_> i hate my life
<CyrusYzGTt> A|i3N§ help us browers like facebook twitter youtube..
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<snuggleCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你应该 和他说， Help me bring me to usa
<A|i3N> Can you guys get on Youtube japan or a neigboring country?
<LOL_> no
<snuggleCat> CyrusYzGTt, 或者和他交换身份， 他来中国， 你用他的身份去美国
<LOL_> 俺想去budapest
<ofan> A|i3N: no need to feel bad bro, people who blocked them should
<LOL_> lundon
<snuggleCat> A|i3N, We are trapped in China Big LAN
<fenngle>  A|i3N, are you American
<A|i3N> FIND a way. You got IRC. You're on here aren't you?
<A|i3N> Yes.
<snuggleCat> A|i3N, We are trapped in Chinese Big LAN
<cmidroid> Long live Kim Jong Il ！！！
<ofan> A|i3N: yeah we got vpn and ssh tunnels
<snuggleCat> 中国大局域网， 是 china Big Lan 还是 chinese Big Lan
<fenngle> 是CBL就行了
<LOL_> ...
<A|i3N> You can't defeat the internet, you can only defeat the people, and only for a short time. Find a way guys.
<ofan> A|i3N: you couldn't imagine how many people use vpn and ssh to break the WALL in china
<LOL_> 无奈呀
<cmidroid> Long live General Kim ！！！
<A|i3N> I can't imagine the US government censoring at much stuff as yours does - but we get past it somehow
<ofan> cmidroid: ....
<cmidroid> Long live Kim Jong Il ！！！
<snuggleCat> A|i3N, China's Internet is like a canned.  We like the canned luncheon meat
<LOL_> cmidroid: bot?
<ofan> A|i3N: us is muuuuuuuuuch better,compared with china
<fenngle> A|i3N:can you speak chinese?  ge men kan bu dong ying wen a!!!!!
<LOL_> 。。。
<draketang1> ofan: really? when I was in Germany, I was missing tudou and youku. Actually there not much fun on facebook and youtube
<LOL_> 吃饭去
<ofan> A|i3N: i noticed SOPA recently,i also surprised by the efforts made by us IT companies to anti it
<A|i3N> I know your inet is like canned lunch meat and it sucks major butt lol
<A|i3N> FIND.. a way around it
<snuggleCat> 好吧， 我放弃了。 说个话也得上 google 翻译
<A|i3N> The only reason ANY government would do that is for their own asses.. they don't even have confidence in theirselves.. why should they trust their people..
<ofan> draketang1: tudou and youku blocked you,not the censorship in german
<fenngle> ^_^
<cmidroid> come here,we republic of korea is greate!!!
<cmidroid> Long live General Kim ！！！
<ofan> cmidroid: ....
<A|i3N> You government wants to control people ... My only question is WHY.. Like I said before, My only question is WHY. I always thought china to be a peaceful nation
<cmidroid> Long live General Kim ！！！
<draketang1> I only dissatisfied with what Gov do, we have the right to access youtube or facebook. But as long as you live in China, you will satisfied with the content in our "internet"
<A|i3N> cmidroid: stick a nike in it already.
<fenngle> 怎么又来个半岛的？
<snuggleCat> 又来一韩国人？
<zxrlha> 这到底是什么频道？
<snuggleCat> 北韩还是南韩
<fenngle> 这是cn频道
<snuggleCat> zxrlha, 联合国常驻 irc 机构
<ofan> http://0bad.com/csdn.php  查询你的csdn密码
<cmidroid> Long live Kim Jong Il ！！！
<draketang1> A|i3N:  Because government believe Chinese people are stupid!!
<cmidroid> Long live republic of korea!!!
<zxrlha> ofan:似乎出错了
<fenngle> fuck
<draketang1> A|i3N: they do block the internet for blocking those information from western, whether right or wrong.
<majia321_away> #ubuntu-cn 今天被调戏了。。
<cmidroid> draketang1: why not come republic of korea
<draketang1> A|i3N: But we are educated, we know what is right
<cmidroid> republic of korea  is greate than USA
<snuggleCat> 如果那人是个 中共 派出 特工， 就好玩了
<snuggleCat> 一锅端
<draketang1> 额。。我们也没发表反动言论
<snuggleCat> 又来一棒子
<draketang1> 中共闲的无聊咯，来IRC抓人
<snuggleCat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么不出声了
<snuggleCat> draketang1, 难说， irc 至今尚未 被封。 可能这就是起始。
<snuggleCat> draketang1, 可能是来摸底的
<zxrlha> draketang1:这个IRC频道还有日志，我们得小心
<draketang1> 南方系都没封，怎么都轮不到IRC，哈哈
<snuggleCat> 看看 irc 上， 是否 有必要 封锁
<fenngle> 做技术的好像都爱谈政治
<snuggleCat> zxrlha, 我想， 可能就是日志引来的
<majia321> draketang1: 从你开始...  实名制
<snuggleCat> CyrusYzGTt, 是实名
<snuggleCat> 何铭慧 ==> CyrusYzGTt
<draketang1> 等等，外面的沙县小吃送到了 :-D
<japidd> ロングライブジャパン
<snuggleCat> 。。。。。
<snuggleCat> 又来一日本人
<fenngle> 又来一岛国的？
<cmidroid> i stay here for a long time
<snuggleCat> 。。。。
<cmidroid> fuck japanese
<majia321> japidd: 有好片源没？
<snuggleCat> 韩国人发威了
<fenngle> cmidroid 你已经潜伏很久了？
<cmidroid> Long live Kim Jong Il ！！！
<zxrlha> 居然什么地方的人都有
<snuggleCat> 金正日????
<japidd> fuck u, Kim Jong Il???he is dead!
<japidd> we afraid of nothing!
<draketang1> why no one kick cmidroid out?
<snuggleCat> 地府的也来了
<snuggleCat> draketang1, 你敢踢地府来的???
<cmidroid> no!!Long live Kim Jong Il ！！！
<snuggleCat> 金正日 II？？？
<draketang1> snuggleCat:  怕个P阿，那么肥，他爬的上来吗
<snuggleCat> 主席来了， 我们散了
<snuggleCat> 天气真好
<fenngle> 小吃真好吃
<fenngle> 是不？
<snuggleCat> 是啊
<zxrlha> 作业很讨厌
<japidd> ok,we wait Kim Jong III
<japidd> lol
<snuggleCat> 日本人调戏北朝鲜人
<zxrlha> 如果能出国的话，去那个国家比较好呢？
<japidd> zxrlha: republic of korea
<japidd> lol
<fenngle> 额``````
<zxrlha> japidd:不过我记得那里没什么好大学啊
<japidd> but ,they had General Kim
<japidd> lol
<snuggleCat> zxrlha, 金正恩那
<cmidroid> why not China?
<cmidroid> china is better than papan
<zxrlha> china...........我记得东京大学挺不错的
<lotcor> r
 * CyrusYzGTt 一个字 歎爲觀止
<jyfl987> gfrog: 在嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 青蛙君 ，， bug还是 rp
<adam8157> rp
<fenngle> http://cdn0.qoooo.com/img/3/17116-2.gif
<fenngle> 大家来笑一下吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 555 555 555 55 5555555
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄：你方唱罷我登場，徒爲他人作嫁衣
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如何让 usort 在去重的同时输出重复的次数
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个...自己写py会很简单吧 命令不知道...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<ofan> 天快亮了，该睡觉鸟~~~
<bluek> 英语战结束了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想要命令的 统计下 csdn的用户密码
<adam8157> bluezd: ping
<ofan> 没战
<jyfl987> adam8157: 刚下了那个csdn的密码表 我居然有两个账户在里头
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我的没有, 而且现在所有密码都不一样 不怕
<ofan> 人家老美挺友好的，就是一些俚语让google翻译成屁股了..
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的低级的账户都用那个密码 高级的 像gmail 嘿嘿 都用sha512生成了
<ofan> http://0bad.com/csdn.php  没查到我的
<adam8157> bluezd: 帮我问问你们房东有上网费缴费发票不....
<ofan> 擦了
<LOL_> 好讨厌现在的生活
<bluezd> adam8157: 好的，正好一会儿要交房租。
<adam8157> bluezd: 多谢多谢
<LOL_> 为什么会变成现在这样
<ofan> 我讨厌交房租
<CyrusYzGTt> http://0bad.com/csdn.php?name=cyrus  泄漏了，， 剧透了。。 漏點了。。
<pocoyo> FU*K 居然查到我的。
<ofan> cyrus8146?
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<ofan> 没找到我的
<LOL_> 为什么会泄漏？有利益？还是报复？还是DEMO
<freeflyi1g> roylez: xterm or uxterm?
<ofan> 估计是炒作
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: xterm
<freeflyi1g> roylez: any other recommedation?
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: nope
<freeflyi1g> roylez: does it support multi tab?
<ofan> 有个人的密码是  123x456=?
<ofan> 我勒个去
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: nope
<freeflyi1g> roylez: would you like share your config with me?
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: github
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: url?
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: github roylez dotfile
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: xterm + screen
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ http://v.163.com/movie/2010/11/J/1/M77TH78HU_M78B4KQJ1.html
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: already using screen on server side
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没见哪个伟大的数学家是用计算机学数学的呀
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 通识教育，跟数学家什么的无关，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: what about urxvt?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 现在好讨厌数学
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: it does not work well with true types
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: true type chinese
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我更加討厭，我 06年高考基本 衰在 數學上。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 曾经我那么喜欢她
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<LOL_> cy
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: mathematics is a bitch!
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦，， 數學應該廢除，， 這樣人民就更好統治的
<kikidong>  CyrusYzGTt 大叔原来你只比我大一届阿
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 曾几何时，我也年轻过呀
<nTest> x11198 # x111123789 # x11198@hotmail.com
<nTest> yf0888 # 19820619 # yf0888@163.com
<nTest> suwei2007 # suwei2007 # love_flyweiwei@163.com
<nTest> fangchengli # 19860601 # fangchengli@gmail.com
<nTest> jxjaxa # 05040603 # jxjaxa@hotmail.com  原来人们都喜欢这么简单的密码， 竟然泄露了啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> kikidong§ .. 嗯嗯，， 你难道不知道么，，我之前說過了。。 你是不是新來的
<CyrusYzGTt> nTest§ 我的密码更加简单。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<pocoyo> http://0bad.com/csdn.php 被人登暴了吗 怎么这会儿登不上了
<CyrusYzGTt> > solve[5 x**2 + 2x + 1 = 7]
<nTest> 640万记录中密码是12345678之类的就有52万条。 大家的安全意识还是太差了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 你在 说我麼？？
<lazybone_> 密码不好管理阿
<nTest> 并且还泄露了邮箱，如果用这个邮箱注册了别的网站的话，说不准还能找到同样的用户密码，实在是不安啊
<zxrlha> 貌似我的csdn密码不在这次泄漏的文件中
<kiss_kill> 偶来了
<kiss_kill> 嘎嘎
<hoxily> 我的密码也泄漏了，悲剧
<snuggleCat> 那美国人走了么
<snuggleCat> alpha080, 不用看闺女么
<grxixi> 人不少啊
<grxixi> 有人用tmux吗
<zxrlha> tmux是什么？
<grxixi> 一个模拟终端把
<zxrlha> 看了下，似乎是的。不过我一般在GUI操作
<grxixi> CLI配置需要到
<grxixi> 我想学CLI，所以就下载了一个
<kiss_kill> 地址在哪儿？我也想看看 我的有木有泄
<grxixi> 泄漏什么了
<kiss_kill> csdn的用户信息
<zxrlha> kiss_kill:0bad.com/csdn.php
<zxrlha> kiss_kill:http://0bad.com/csdn.php
<jyfl987> 呵呵
<kiss_kill> 连不上
<grxixi> 干什么用到
<zxrlha> 貌似CSDN事件影响很大。在GOOGLE输入CSDN和密码就能搜到那个网站
<kiss_kill> XX的，我的也泄了
<zxrlha> 还好我的没泄。CSDN的密码是我的通用密码
<kiss_kill> 悲剧了
<grxixi> 我都没有帐号，^_^
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> 我的通用密码就是lslsls
<zxrlha> 我是有时候去下载东西才注册帐号的
<bluek> 我的帐号一般是下载专用
<bluek> 同楼上的一样
<zxrlha> 看来我的通用密码算是很复杂的了
<bluek> 只要下载的时候才注册，所以网上有很多的：下载专用。密码是：lslsls
<zxrlha> .......................................
<bluek> 因为最知道要六位呢。要不然我直接ls哈
<zxrlha> 不过有的有安全性检测吧，那个说不定过不了
<bluek> 不能随便注册，要不等你注册完了你的帐号估计也忘记是多少了。我经常出这种情况。所以就统一了
<zxrlha> 我曾经用过的最短的通用帐号是asbuio,密码是oiubsa
<bluek> 切，过不了最多说你密码复杂性。加两个数字不就行了
<zxrlha> 不过我注册CSDN的那个ID和密码在很多比较重要的地方也使用。
<bluek> 哈哈哈，貌似我在ubuntu论坛上面也是lslsls密码
<bluek> 可见我对bbs是多么的不屑啊……
<bluek> 不重要的东西我一般都是统一密码。好记。
<bluek> 你们猜猜我的这个irc密码是多少？
<bluek> 嘿嘿
<Smil> lslsls
<bluek> 哪有这么笨的
<bluek> 反正也简单
<bluek> 嘿嘿
<bluek> 我保证你猜得到
<CyrusYzGTt> 12345???
<bluek> 晕
<bluek> 是kernel
<Smil> lxlxlx
<bluek> 简单不？
<bluek> 知道就知道，别改哈
<bluek> 这个id不知道是哪一年注册的了。估计是03,04年的时候，忘记了
<Smil> 我密码丢了怎么找回来啊
<bluek> 我记得以前是在公社的irc上注册的
<bluek> 就是linuxfans.org/6667上
<bluek> 反正忘记了
<zxrlha> 我接触Linux到现在才两年
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 你的vps，ipv6好使吗？
<zxrlha> IRC更是没怎么用过
<freeflyi1g> wzssyqa: 你们都ipv6了啊
<LOL_> .time
<thinking> :)
<LOL_> .ctmw
<LOL_> 我怀疑我得了忧郁症
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点 好久不见阿
<snuggleCat> 点点
<snuggleCat> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 我刚刚将 csdn的 明文密码数据下载了
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:在哪里有？
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ mldonkey
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:可怜我的教育网，用不了
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ .. 教育网不是有个服务器么？？
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ 额。。 貌似是 方教授的 学校。。
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:算了，反正我一般不用P2P的。
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ 哦，， 你需要么，， 287多MB。。
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:只是有点好奇而已。不需要
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ 哦，， 好吧， 我告诉你 後綴是 .sql的。。
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:那我没辙了
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ 用 gedit 或者 vim就打开来看的，， 明文耶
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:不至于吧.......
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ 我给个 我编造的例子给你，你就知道有多明文的
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ 例：  zxrlha # password @ zxrlha@email.com
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:无语了。幸亏我的不在那里面。那个密码的重要性相当高。
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，， 跟以前 的 crx文件格式 差不多 2012,12,21,ee,alive
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:看来我真的有必要对我的密码进行大修改了。不知道其他网站的怎样
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ 其他的不清楚，，应该基本都是木有 加密的 就像 上次 sony的游戏主机事件差不多
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:以前用同样的密码主要是怕自己忘了
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ 我以前的帐号也是这样，，后来 不小心被我 格式化 /home分区后就另外重建新的帐号
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:.........你真不小心
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ 嗯嗯，，所以，我现在的帐号都不是以前的除了，，某个TXQQ
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:我的帐号已经换过很多代了，不过似乎目前所有代的都在使用，CSDN的就是初代的密码
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ 哦。。
<zxrlha> CyrusYzGTt:现在开始慢慢的执行搬迁计划。用新的几代的帐号和密码代替旧的。至少要避免同样密码的事件发生
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ .. 这种事件多得是，， 有些你根本就不知道，，但是 别人知道了，。
<CyrusYzGTt> zxrlha§ 现在用 7z压缩，看看会不会比原来的减少占用空间。。
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 不知道
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 說是提供了 ipv6 地址，不過尚不知道 ipv6 是啥
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 你买的哪家的？
<Kandu> wzssyqa: ramhost
<cike> archlinux怎么装rpm包？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275549/
<roylez_> adam8157: 这哥们长得像你
<adam8157> 我的notify咋没了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我今天不爽死了, 美国那边server乱动, 我的job全有问题了
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<Zypeh> 好久没来了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你被舔了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac273738/
<adam8157> roylez_: 都打不开呢
<roylez_> adam8157: ........
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) adam8157
<Zypeh> 这里有谁用过awesome 的zenburn 主题吗？
<MeaCulpa_> Zypeh: zenburn色调vim用过 :)
<roylez_> Zypeh: 现在是默认主题了
<MeaCulpa_> awesome 那也算主题...
<Zypeh> roylez_: 不是啊，我的默认主题不懂是什么，大大地写着awesome的卡通风格壁纸
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 家里也在升FF9了...且看如何
<MeaCulpa_> Zypeh: 那就是默认的
<roylez_> Zypeh: 壁纸随便换啊
<MeaCulpa_> Zypeh: awsetbg 的干活，feh --bg-scale的干活
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: out，我用 nitrogen...
 * MeaCulpa_ 说话间换了5次器官级壁纸
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: feh足矣
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac276009/
<Zypeh> roylez_ ： 我用的是sysphere 的git 里的配置哦
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 换壁纸，跑个cal 2012, 抓图，作挂历
<roylez_> Zypeh: 没听说
<Zypeh> roylez_ ： sysphere 是 zenburn 的原作者
<Zypeh> roylez_:  那我要怎么换去zenburn的主题啊？
<roylez_> Zypeh: 你已经是了
<Zypeh> roylez_ ： 这不可能，我改过了我的配置但没显示出来
<Zypeh> roylez_ :  https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Zenburn_Theme 这文件是主题配置文件对吧？ 我应该要放去哪？？
<roylez_> Zypeh: http://i.imm.io/diM8.png
<roylez_> Zypeh: 大体颜色跟我这个差不多就是了
<roylez_> Zypeh: 不光是放的问题。放哪里可以随便放，放完了配置文件里面得要写东西
<Zypeh> roylez_ : 完全不一样啊！我的是白底黑字的
<roylez_> Zypeh: hehe
<Zypeh> ？？
<roylez_> Zypeh: 自己改 ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua 吧
<pocoyo> roylez_: 这主题有啥好的？
<Zypeh> roylez_ :该改bautiful.init哪里吗？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 就是黑而已...
<roylez_> Zypeh: 自己看文档啦，几句话说不清楚
<Zypeh> pocoyo: 黑的顺眼……
<pocoyo> Zypeh: 发现 这套主题 哪儿都有移植 vi emacs awesome 我都没感觉哪儿好的。
<Zypeh> roylez_ : 看文档很麻烦啊，我都是看有问题的那部分
<zhan> zenburn.
<zhan> tangotango 好
<roylez_> pocoyo: vi我还是用 molokai
<pocoyo> roylez_: 没兴趣。不怎么用vim
<roylez_> pocoyo: ...找打
<pocoyo> roylez_: 哈哈。
<adam8157> roylez_: 看到了 这货像我?
<roylez_> adam8157: 我觉得有点
<adam8157> 好像是
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 我的jobs啊 估计这个kernel要延期了...
<Pwnna> ..
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 怎么才来啊， 刚有一老美过来， 你也不来翻译下
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<Pwnna> 刚有一老美 <-- lol
<snuggleCat> 不说老美说啥
<snuggleCat> 美国鬼子??
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 这人会骂我
<snuggleCat> knownbad<-- 这人会骂我
<Pwnna> HAHA
<Pwnna> lolo
<Pwnna> knownbad 是老美吗？
<snuggleCat> 湾湾老美
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> hehe
<Pwnna> ..
<snuggleCat> 湾湾出来
<adam8157> roylez_: 发个好玩儿的 让我舒缓下心情
<Pwnna> ibus很讨厌我啊。
<roylez_> adam8157: ...没
<roylez_> adam8157: 困了
<snuggleCat> 他谁都讨厌
<roylez_> snuggleCat: 你又来
<snuggleCat> .....
 * snuggleCat 面壁
<roylez_> snuggleCat: ......
<roylez_> adam8157: snuggleCat 这娃被我吓多了
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个好玩不？
<snuggleCat> :)
<adam8157> roylez_: 他现在不扯那些了 好多了
<pocoyo> roylez_: csdn上那个密码包 有没有？
 * Zypeh 在 看awesome文档
<roylez_> pocoyo: 没有
<roylez_> pocoyo: 放心吧。你靠那玩意发不了财
<knownbad> 死贱猫
<knownbad> 欠抽
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我想看看。我有一号不幸中弹。
<knownbad> 我又没骂你，这只是你的名字。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 该，叫你丫留csdn号
<roylez_> pocoyo: 叫你丫用emacs
<knownbad> 刚刚去弄了被狗吃。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 还不是以前手贱惹的。不过原来的号没有，小号有很奇怪。
<Zypeh> 请问arch的字体默认安装在哪？
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://www.v2ex.com/t/23978
<roylez_> Zypeh: 你还是慢慢来吧，arch和awesome暂时不太适合你
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 贴个好笑的    今天，我和女友准备做些愉快的事。她脱了上衣，然后对自己小巧的胸围唉声叹气。为了安慰她，我说：“我的前女友胸比你小。”她则说：“我的前男友铅笔比你大。”
<roylez_> snuggleCat: 曾经在acfun看到的评论 “贫乳控无压力”
<snuggleCat> 不懂
<snuggleCat> 贫乳控啥意思
<knownbad> 不知
 * roylez_ 想踢了你俩
<knownbad> 所以重点是宁可说实话？
<knownbad> 踢吧。
<roylez_> 攒着明天
<snuggleCat> 好吧
<Kandu> roylez_: 再過一分鐘就明天了
<knownbad> 我也做过 sop，这完全看原则。
<roylez_> Kandu: 你钟不准
 * snuggleCat 去洗澡房擦亮屁股
<knownbad> snuggleCat: 你刚刚跟人吵什么？
<snuggleCat> 没啊
<knownbad> 不是说有人骂你？
<snuggleCat> 别打扰我， 在洗干净菊花， 等被踢
<snuggleCat> 没
 * Kandu Zzz 晚安，牛們，蛋們
<knownbad> 近来没便密？
<snuggleCat> 没。
<snuggleCat> 顺畅多了
<knownbad> 那你肯定身子不舒服。
<metbsd> 大家都洗洗菊花早点睡吧
<knownbad> 开去看医生吧。
<snuggleCat> 好吧， 我去忙了。
<snuggleCat> 半夜再来
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 我有 csdn的 明文密码包
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 唉。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 么事？？
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 没事。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 哦，，那好，我去睡觉，，我自己打包，压缩到 97多MB了，，解压287MB
 * CyrusYzGTt csdn ed2k下载  ed2k://|file|CSDN-中文IT社区-600万.rar|109942505|A29D9468556CF73AFB48A3A8427629DC|/
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§  csdn ed2k下载  ed2k://|file|CSDN-中文IT社区-600万.rar|109942505|A29D9468556CF73AFB48A3A8427629DC|/
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§  csdn ed2k下载  ed2k://|file|CSDN-中文IT社区-600万.rar|109942505|A29D9468556CF73AFB48A3A8427629DC|/
<CyrusYzGTt> nTest§  csdn ed2k下载  ed2k://|file|CSDN-中文IT社区-600万.rar|109942505|A29D9468556CF73AFB48A3A8427629DC|/
<snuggleCat> 干嘛
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 多谢 现在在linux下 不知道怎么下载
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ mldonkey很快的 csdn ed2k下载  ed2k://|file|CSDN-中文IT社区-600万.rar|109942505|A29D9468556CF73AFB48A3A8427629DC|/
<snuggleCat> 啥来的
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ csdn密码帐号email泄漏数据包
<lazybone> |-)
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 那猫要人抱的。 不抱就在周围走来走去
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 知道有啥好的衬线字体么
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 下了俩比较有名的字体， 但是小了就笔画贴在一起了
<knownbad> 你老婆不是吗？
<knownbad> 什么是衬线字体？
<snuggleCat> ......
<snuggleCat> 纸质印刷的内容部分的字体
<knownbad> 不懂。
<gebjgd> snuggleCat: 没有啥好的字体
<snuggleCat> serif
<snuggleCat> gebjgd, 装了俩字体， 小了， 笔画看不清楚
<gebjgd> snuggleCat: 就是这样
<Jagdwurst> snuggleCat: x 下的可以用 utopia ，很适合屏幕下看
<snuggleCat> 无衬线还挺好
<snuggleCat> utopia?? 我看看
<Jagdwurst> snuggleCat: adobe 的，但免费给 x 用了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 中文字体没有好的
<Jagdwurst> 嗯，我也这么认为
<Jagdwurst> 至少免费的都不怎么好看..
<gebjgd> 认同
<snuggleCat> Jagdwurst, 谢了
<Jagdwurst> 别人 win7 下的雅黑看着不错。不知道打印效果怎样
<snuggleCat> Jagdwurst, 那个要钱啊
<gebjgd> X下凑合用雅黑
<knownbad> hannom 好似可以
<gebjgd> 错了.用温泉
<knownbad> 越南人做的。
<knownbad> 洗澡？
<snuggleCat> 29美元
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 文泉凑合了
<Jagdwurst> 中文屏幕字体用点阵...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 难看
<Jagdwurst> 也知道不好看，但看的清
<gebjgd> 文泉凑合了
<gebjgd> 今天csdn怎么了?
<knownbad> 测试
<snugglecat> 测试成功
<knownbad> http://msn.foxsports.com/video?videoid=ee64f6e1-aead-4a5d-ab77-500bc1a0588f&src=v5:share:permalink:
<gebjgd> 蛋疼成功
<knownbad> 这个精彩
<knownbad> ttf-hannom 还好。
<snugglecat> fox 怎么读得像 f*ck
<knownbad> 是啊
<knownbad> 有个德国姓叫 fokke 听起来就很像。
<knownbad> 这个也该被开除了。  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PKUDTPbDhnA
<knownbad> 测试
<knownbad> 那几个字是通常比较难显示的？
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 𣬠𣬶
<knownbad> 看不见
<knownbad> 拼音怎么打？
<zokr7et> ¡£¡£ºÃÆæÝâµÄ2¸ö×Ö
<knownbad> 想测试下那个字体好些。
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/Aw5tA
<alvin_rxg> simsun-extB
<knownbad> ”simsun-extB“， 这是拼音？
<knownbad> 我是问如何用拼音打出来。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续三位一体
<alvin_rxg> 拼音 jiba
<knownbad> 不会吧？  那是个特别的台湾话呢。
<alvin_rxg> 就是平时网上看到很多的“鸡巴”呀
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你借基本他常看的书，你就知道很多早前的文字了
<alvin_rxg> *几本
<knownbad> k
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1doanl6k2k8j.jpg
<gebjgd> 一堆流氓
<knownbad> 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> 再次感谢
<Jagdwurst> ?
<knownbad> 集体拜送gebjgd
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你不献花？
<alvin_rxg> 有花么？
<knownbad> 那烧纸钱好了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://android.guao.hk/posts/sony-ericsson-gives-timeline-for-ics-updates-rollouts-start-late-march-2012.html
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不能用
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ics
<alvin_rxg> 为啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在不能用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么功能都没有
<alvin_rxg> 丫不能把话说清楚啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 保修期内谁没事刷机啊
<gebjgd> 除非水货
<alvin_rxg> 刷吧，我等3、4月
<gebjgd> 不刷
<gebjgd> 没用
<alvin_rxg> 奇怪了，mono 字体怎么又变成 truetype 了
<alvin_rxg> 还是正常的，之前咋就变了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 把上网本的屏幕接到大屏幕上就是爽啊
<alvin_rxg> o
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 多大的屏幕.
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 22
<fivesheep_> 没个27怎么活啊....
<gebjgd> 美国人民太富裕了
 * knownbad 买不起
<knownbad> 应该说是中国新移民
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你太穷了.你应该换工作.在美国蓝领更挣钱
<knownbad> 干低阶就这样了。
<knownbad> 所以打算接老婆来卖屁股。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 请个电工升级个电箱都要价3000啊
<knownbad> 我退休就靠她了。
<knownbad> 那得执照还得保险，要不犯法。
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 技术人才
 * gebjgd 仰视
<knownbad> 妈的，ods error。  开个 56M 的 xml 来 edit 竟然不动了。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: sax
<knownbad> gebjgd: 仰视鸡巴?
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: knownbad 说你是鸡巴
<knownbad> 更正， 仰视羊鸡巴？
<knownbad> fivesheep_: saxon?
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 中美的区别就是..  中国你买套空调 3000 包安装, 美国你买套空调2000, 安装费5000, 然后你还要请电工 2000 , 还要申请政府的批文 300
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 读大xml嘛.. sax
<knownbad> 开开看。
<fivesheep_> 是套api..
<gebjgd> madedit
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 这人力差距太大了
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 等我过去的时候看看
<fivesheep_> 天朝的产品不一统江湖, 实在说不过去
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 举家搬迁?
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 出差.为米国人民服务
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 德国我有个朋友说她老公 4k多的收入 算是高收入了
<knownbad> 放屁，来赚美国人钱吧？
<fivesheep_> 她都没干活去了, 说是如果少于1000, 等于拖累他
<knownbad> 会少于1000吗？
<fivesheep_> part time
<fivesheep_> 她有两个女儿要照顾嘛
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 税前税后ß
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 税前税后?
<knownbad> 好似 boost 问题，madedit 编不起来。
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 没问.
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 巴夫斯 专家级别的. 化工的?
<knownbad> 应该是税前要不怎么考虑总收入
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 那应该是税后
<knownbad> 那怎么考虑打税呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 看家庭情况
<gebjgd> knownbad: 税卡等级
<knownbad> 美国的税率以税前来估。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 德国也是
<knownbad> 老婆来后可以抵税。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆来后你不需要假人了
<knownbad> 睡着干跟假人差不多。
<knownbad> 怕她适应不来。
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooo
 * knownbad 低价出售米国vpn/ssh
<ofan> knownbad: 都睡觉呢 就别喊了
<ofan> 话说昨天晚上跑来一老美
<knownbad> 随时有人侦听中呢。
<knownbad> so?
<knownbad> 那贱猫也叫我老美。
<ofan> 来这咨询中文问题
<ofan> 中国问题
<knownbad> 来打擂台?
<ofan> 用google翻译，结果翻译的太露骨，差点被ban
<knownbad> 还算有心，没直接用英文。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 一般把你或者你以后的孩子称为 华裔, 你会否认为这是一种侮辱?
<fivesheep_> 我好奇问问..
<knownbad> 不会。
<fivesheep_> 我老家的人会自称 唐人
<knownbad> 这好像我也可以叫白人欧裔一样。
<fivesheep_> 那 台裔 呢?
<ofan> knownbad: 你拿绿卡了吗
<knownbad> 除了美国印第安人没人是美国人。
<knownbad> 每个都是移民过来的。
<knownbad> 公民。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 华裔, 台裔 那个是你更舒服的称呼
<ofan> 牛叉啊
<knownbad> 台裔就有点奇怪了。
<knownbad> 我不是台独。
<fivesheep_> 我说一般的美国台湾人
<knownbad> 但我也不赞成把台湾当成中国的一省。
<fivesheep_> 没台不台独, 我想知道他们更倾向于哪种称呼
<knownbad> 两个都不正确。
<knownbad> 嗯，看你是否倾向于台独了没。
<fivesheep_> 我期盼的中国是一个联邦
<ofan> 不可能的
<fivesheep_> 要都独立, 我也觉得无所谓
<fivesheep_> 我没大一统情结
<ofan> 中共不会搞联邦
<ofan> 除非灭了中共
<fivesheep_> 中共... 很怀疑他们还能撑多久
<ofan> 50å¹´
<fivesheep_> 那我对中国人只能说一句: 抱歉, 你们活该
<ofan> 现在党员都快一个亿了
<knownbad> 联邦是个比较折中的方案。
<ofan> fivesheep_: 你也移民了？
<knownbad> 台湾比较可能接受联邦的方式。
<fivesheep_> ofan: 所以我已经不用vvpn了
<ofan> ...我还在纠结找工作
<fivesheep_> 刚毕业?
<ofan> 还没毕业
<fivesheep_> 大四?
<ofan> 13年毕业应该
<fivesheep_> 草
<fivesheep_> 那还早着
<ofan> 早毛
<knownbad> 先计划申请学后实习。
<ofan> 还要准备实习，申请OPT
<fivesheep_> 我觉得
<ofan> 能不能找到还是个问题
<fivesheep_> 你不如学学英语, 留学出来
<knownbad> 申请好不要都行。  真要可以节省时间。
<ofan> fivesheep_: 我已经出来了
<fivesheep_> ofan: 在哪里?
<ofan> fivesheep_: ohio
<fivesheep_> ... 我去过
<fivesheep_> columbus?
<ofan> nnd 我想转学..
<ofan> 不是，在个county
<fivesheep_> 我去过 columbus 和 cleveland
<ofan> cleveland去过
<fivesheep_> 有一堆亲戚住那
<ofan> fivesheep_: ...举家移民？
<fivesheep_> ofan: http://gallery.fivesheep.org/index.php/Travel/Cleveland-2010-B-W
<fivesheep_> ofan: 对.
<ofan> 唉 看到好几个不错的实习项目，全都要长居或者有工作许可的
<fivesheep_> ofan: 你们那地方没我这边好. it行业
<ofan> fivesheep_: 你在哪
<fivesheep_> seattle
<ofan> 奥 那是
<fivesheep_> 不过我没这的学位, 我还得捣鼓读书
<ofan> ohio主要是农业
<fivesheep_> ofan: 以前是钢铁什么的
<ofan> fivesheep_: 奥 那你工作了？
<fivesheep_> ofan: 失业了, 已经
<fivesheep_> 工作了一年半
<ofan> fivesheep_: ...
<fivesheep_> ofan: 我有绿卡的.
<ofan> fivesheep_: 那还好
<fivesheep_> ohio经济是很糟糕
<fivesheep_> 大量荒废的商业设施
<ofan> fivesheep_: 有啥建议不？
<fivesheep_> ofan: 跑啊. 去别的州看看
<fivesheep_> seattle是不错的地方, amazon成天在招人呢
<ofan> fivesheep_: 比如哪里
<fivesheep_> 居住也便宜
<ofan> 转学？
<fivesheep_> ofan: 你毕业之后 有多少时间可以给你找工作?
<ofan> fivesheep_: 29个月
<fivesheep_> 那应该不怕?
<fivesheep_> it工作号召
<ofan> 谁知道呢
<fivesheep_> 好找
<ofan> 想先找个实习..
<fivesheep_> 关键是你们那机会太少
<ofan> 不过带薪的都要特殊申请
<ofan> nnd 想搞startup还不行
<fivesheep_> startup.... 都是卖为目的的
<ofan> ？
<fivesheep_> 我说美国的startup
<fivesheep_> 很多人都只是想 爆发
<ofan> 谁不想
<fivesheep_> 卖了赚钱
<fivesheep_> 没打算好好经营成长
<fivesheep_> 都是打算卖个大价钱
<fivesheep_> 我有个朋友专门干这些
<ofan> 做大了运营好比较困难
<ofan> 不如直接被吸收了来的安逸吧
<fivesheep_> 还好, 在美国没多少qq这种流氓
<fivesheep_> 否则就惨了
<fivesheep_> 大公司倒是愿意花钱买
<Jagdwurst> 即使真的有创意，也只敢在大集团里做熟练之后再 startup...
<fivesheep_> ofan: 上去去了一个 startpu party, 几乎全是美女
<ofan> fivesheep_: 专门干这些是什么意思
<ofan> fivesheep_: ....
<fivesheep_> ofan: startup 然后卖了
<ofan> fivesheep_: 那么强，不会赔吗？
<fivesheep_> 就是 有一两个idea, 然后就做个公司出来
<ofan> 资金自己解决？
<fivesheep_> 针对那个idea做产品, 找客户
<fivesheep_> 有投资
<fivesheep_> 然后差不多就卖掉
<ofan> 从开始到拿到投资之间时间不短吧
<ofan> 一年之内能拿到投资？
<fivesheep_> 不太清楚, 反正他要找一两个客户 能养着自己的公司
<ofan> fivesheep_: 最后赚了没？
<fivesheep_> 赚过一两个, 似乎, 但是不多. 现在这个不知道
<fivesheep_> ofan: 简单的数据发掘.
<ofan> fivesheep_: 奥..
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/Irpp4
<fivesheep_> neat
<fivesheep_> 我在街上也见过很牛逼的车
<fivesheep_> ofan: 如果29个月都找不到工作, 就得海归?
<ofan> fivesheep_: 恩 只能滚蛋
<fivesheep_> 不行就去加拿大看看
<fivesheep_> 找找机会
<ofan> 去加拿大？
<fivesheep_> 移民去
<ofan> it机会不如美国吧
<fivesheep_> 技术移民
<ofan> fivesheep_: 怎么去
<fivesheep_> 也有
<ofan> fivesheep_: 以什么身份？
<fivesheep_> ofan: 有办法申请的吧. 你美国大学毕业, 英文好. 分数肯定高的
<fivesheep_> 技术移民
<fivesheep_> ofan: 然后拿加拿大身份, 再跑来美国工作
<ofan> fivesheep_: 申请master到加拿大？
<fivesheep_> 技术移民
<ofan> fivesheep_: 我没钱啊
<fivesheep_> 技术移民不花钱啊
<fivesheep_> 老板
<fivesheep_> 不是投资
<ofan> fivesheep_: 没看懂
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不是国内本科毕业的么?
<ofan> gebjgd: 本科转过来的
<gebjgd> knownbad: boost估计有毛病
<gebjgd> ofan: 哦
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就更好.学习年头长
<ofan> fivesheep_: 去加拿大当老板？
<gebjgd> ofan: 继续读吧.phd
<ofan> gebjgd: 读到phd我就30了
<fivesheep_> ofan: 怕啥.. 我都31了, 才开始考虑读书
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你毕业是本科?
<fivesheep_> 没准得从 community college读起
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩，不过可以申请combined MS/BS
<fivesheep_> 毕业是本科 就继续 来个 master
<gebjgd> ofan: 本科找工作没戏
<fivesheep_> master的时候 换个好地方
<ofan> fivesheep_: 我们情况不一样
<gebjgd> ofan: 至少master
<fivesheep_> ofan: 你换个好点的地方
<ofan> fivesheep_: 好点的地方花费都太高
<fivesheep_> ofan: 要不你就跑来西雅图. uw 也不错. 然后工作方面, ms, amazon之类都在招人
<fivesheep_> google也有办公室
<fivesheep_> 给ms做外围的小公司更多
<ofan> 我是想读个master，nnd 得先把成绩搞好
<fivesheep_> ohio你是比较难了
<ofan> 是哦
<ofan> gebjgd: 你是phd?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 就说了boost有问题。
<fivesheep_> ofan: boston的学校也行. 那似乎也不少公司
<gebjgd> ofan: master
<ofan> fivesheep_: boston周围都是好学校吧，有难度的
<fivesheep_> 跟一堆留洋硕士聊天, 真有压力... - -
<ofan> 。。。
<fivesheep_> ofan: 你那住宿多少$ 一个月
<gebjgd> ofan: 很多同学在米国
<ofan> fivesheep_: $345 全包
<fivesheep_> 倒是便宜
<fivesheep_> boston得400-500
<ofan> 有工作的话，500多也好说了
<fivesheep_> 我中学同学超过大半在美国加拿大...
<ofan> gebjgd: 你怎么不来
<fivesheep_> 他马上就来
<gebjgd> ofan: 我马上就来
<gebjgd> XD
<ofan> gebjgd: 来工作还是旅游啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 工作
<ofan> gebjgd: 我擦 真羡慕
<gebjgd> ofan: 2年多次入境签证
<gebjgd> 不过是orlando
<gebjgd> 据说和广东一样的气温
<fivesheep_> 佛罗里达?
<ofan> 温带气候
<fivesheep_> 热带
<ofan> beach & bikini..
<fivesheep_> bitch & bikini
<ofan> lol
<ofan> gebjgd: 女友一起来么？
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆
<ofan> gebjgd: ..sorry
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有女友.她回国渡假
<gebjgd> ofan: 我去给米国人民服务
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥意思，不跟你到米国？
<gebjgd> ofan: knownbad 的老婆弄个签证都费劲着呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 我又不是去米国定居
<ofan> ...
<ofan> gebjgd: 那干嘛
<ofan> gebjgd: 在德国定？
<gebjgd> ofan: 给你们药品供货商弄设备
<ofan> gebjgd: 奥
<gebjgd> ofan: walgreens
 * gebjgd 睡觉. 还两天就有休假咯
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: knownbad 是故意为难他的哎呀老婆.. 一般是半年到9个月就能把她搞过来, 然后在这边结婚
<fivesheep_> 他搞了几年
<fivesheep_> 是故意的... 欲擒故纵之类的伎俩
<ofan> 对啊 直接结婚不就行了
<ofan> 欲擒故纵...
<fivesheep_> 他在他老婆身上实施了孙子兵法的招数 lol
<fivesheep_> ofan: 美国的离婚成本太高
<ofan> fivesheep_: 为啥
<fivesheep_> 分家产
<fivesheep_> 抚养费
<ofan> 奥..
<fivesheep_> 男的很惨的
<fivesheep_> 每个月, 钱还没到你手 就已经被自动扣去
<ofan> ...够狠
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> 乘我不在说坏话
<knownbad> 在等美国屎馆审核最后的文件。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 婚姻有疑问, 请再等半年
<knownbad> 休了再娶一个。
<fivesheep_> 始乱终弃的典型
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-22
 * knownbad 光荣的接受奖项。
<zhao> 以后找工作不能找8：30上班的
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 这个不错 http://goo.gl/vmb3M
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 哇
<knownbad> 我经常用这去吃 shabu shabu。
<knownbad> 便宜多了。
<knownbad> 不知道你那里有没日本餐吃。
<knownbad> 买前查下限制要买单多少，有些要求蛮高的。
<knownbad> 我都买 $10 或是 $25 的最高花 $35。
<knownbad> 你要是全家去应该 $50 也可以。
<knownbad> 我常去这个。  http://goo.gl/tKZPO
<knownbad> 最低消费 $20.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我终于那个了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥？大号？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: meanwhile, finch
<MeaCulpa> notes实在没心思搞，我们这里notesDB heavy use
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: rdesktop开了，没scan出啥XX
<roylez> MeaCulpa: windows开rdesktop还是linux开？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: windows开
<MeaCulpa> linux连
<MeaCulpa> roylez: zsh可以展开当前session里的函数实现么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 神马跟神马啊，说英文
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我带密码的函数用ssl加密，再source进来
<MeaCulpa> source以后那文件还是加密的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 8k直连要改port属性，nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是很好么...能改多好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看不懂你在干神马
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我有一些shell的alias/function, 用ssl des算法加密，需要source进来的时候，临时解密
<shuaiming> This is the mail system at host ubuntu.
<shuaiming> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
<shuaiming> be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
<shuaiming> For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.
<shuaiming> If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不知道zsh是不是可以轻易展开我的function
<shuaiming> delete your own text from the attached returned message.
<shuaiming>                    The mail system
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..........
<shuaiming> <zhangshuaiming@mail.10086.cn>: user unknown
<shuaiming> 兄弟们  群发的时候  收不到信息
<knownbad> pastebin.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: alias应该是展开的
<MeaCulpa> function不知安全否
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sddpcm装上就不能卸，操蛋
<shuaiming> 帮帮我可以吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 把所有8k盘都删了，卸掉了
<knownbad> <zhangshuaiming@mail.10086.cn>: user unknown <= 说是用户不存在了。
<knownbad> 查无此人。
<shuaiming> 对
<knownbad> 那还帮个屁？
<knownbad> 帮你去找人？
<zhan> 去打110
<knownbad> 要不你记错了，要不已被关闭。
<shuaiming> 那邮件列表发送是用什么命令吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说，我问到Linux里面怎么刷新LUN...答案是重启...
<shuaiming> 列表名字是mailman
 * zhan 这人在问啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 重启udev和重启机器基本一个级别了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我有cfgmgr的alias
<knownbad> mailman 有个网页的界面。
<shuaiming> 恩
<knownbad> 如是你装的你自个看看
<shuaiming> 但我们经理说不需要这个   直接命令就行了
<knownbad> 看你的 mta 设定。
<shuaiming> mta是 postfix
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要不要我那alias？
<knownbad> 你自个看看吧，我得走了。。。
<knownbad> scottie, one to beam up...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 4 linux?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要...我不信要重启那么傻
<roylez> MeaCulpa: alias cfgmgr='for i in /sys/class/fc_host/host*; do echo "Rescanning devices attached to ${i##*/}" && echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/${i##*/}/scan; done'
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bash用的
<MeaCulpa> sys/class
<MeaCulpa> 我一直以为是/dev/mapper...
<Atrix> freebsd对ati显卡支持怎么样，能开compiz吗
<MeaCulpa> sys/class 下面有一层目录要带入前面的变量...
<MeaCulpa> 哦...原来可以全部刷了...我擦我还find...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 多谢！
<adam8157> roylez: 早上过来一看 啥也没好 也没有人管 几个manager还在跟客户说肯定搞的定...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们那里的忽悠？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好使不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还没try
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我要发RHEL 6.2的新内核啊...
<roylez> adam8157: 留着带屎的屁股给你擦
<MeaCulpa> 我这里RHEL6.2已经.33内核了
<MeaCulpa> RHEL 内核比coreutils领先2年
<MeaCulpa> monster
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 传说中的三dash...
<cfy> zcq: sb?
<cfy> eexp: ee
<cfy> csdn大家知道了么？
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<tenzu2> 知道了……
<cfy> tenzu2: 下了么？
<cfy> ed2k://|file|CSDN-中文IT社区-600万.rar|109942505|A29D9468556CF73AFB48A3A8427629DC|/
<zhan> cfy: too old
<tenzu2> 厄……没下
<cfy> zhan: ....too old....
<cfy> 不是新闻么。。
<cfy> tenzu2: 下啊，好词典啊
<zhan> 新闻晚了一两天就 old 了
<cfy> ....
<tenzu2> 在公司，下不了
<ScarletWolf> 各种CSDN密码评选: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/166580.htm
<gfrog> adam8157: 我怎么感觉6.2这次发的很蛋疼呢。。。
<zhan> 没看见有人直接用 ****** 的
<cfy> tenzu2: 哦。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: ....
<Kandu> cfy: 知道的。十分詫異
 * cfy 还剩3min...
<cfy> Kandu: 下了么？你要不要挂着分享 :
<cfy> Kandu: 下了么？你要不要挂着分享 :D
<Kandu> cfy: 還沒下
<adam8157> gfrog: sigh...
<cfy> Kandu: 我要去下点歌曲，无损的
<adam8157> gfrog: 诶 怎么今天就发工资了
<gfrog> adam8157: 新加坡人有圣诞假期吧
<gfrog> 发工资？ 我咋没收到短信。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我刚收到
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<Atrix> freebsd不支持扩展分区么？
<jiero> cfy: 为啥我的 flac大多数都不报告为 lossless 而是 比特率呢。。。
<jiero> Atrix: 是不是新的那个啥，抛弃了MBR的那个啥。
<Naril> 大家好，新人报道，望多指教。
<cfy> jiero: ？
<cfy> Kandu: 告诉我帐号
<tenzu2> 新人好～
<cfy> Kandu: 让我来看看你的密码。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: fphzzz
<Atrix> jiero: 不知道啊，想安装freebsd，安装时分区看不到扩展分区下面的分区，只是把整个扩展分区显示成了一个extend dos
<Naril> 我看到topic里面说到 Don't use public away messages
<Naril> 我之前记得设了默认的 Fishing away 可是现在不知道在哪改啊
<Kandu> cfy: 我的密碼泄漏的
<cfy> Kandu: 真有啊
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我的好像没。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 不過現在基本上每個站都是用隨機生成的密碼，泄漏了無所謂
<cfy> Kandu: 那你记得住啊。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 用了個管理密碼的
<cfy> Kandu: 随身带密码管理？
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦？unban了？
<jyfl987> cfy: 没有阿 我换个 username不就行了
<jyfl987> cfy: 那个在线查询密码的 千万别去查 你一去查 他就知道哪些是活跃用户了 到时候就重点分析你 我昨晚已经在家分析那些密码了
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 不帶，所以不在自己電腦上，就不登入了
<cfy> Kandu: :)
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦，没关系，我查的都是没有的，Kandu的我是自己less里查的
<jyfl987> cfy: 很有趣哦 很多用人手机号码做密码 呵呵
<cfy> jyfl987: 呵呵，怎么分析？
<jyfl987> cfy: 我下了那个密码表 自己建了个数据库 写了个python一边分析 一边写库 然后从数据库就能统计出各种模式的总数了
<Naril> 额 各位 想问下 有没有话题集中一点的KDE中文社区啊 想交流交流KDE
<cfy> jyfl987: 我也要导入下
<cfy> jyfl987: Kandu: 我用vim保存密码。。。然后。。。vim没装。。。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 昨儿找我？
<ofan> https://gist.github.com/1508676 CSDN前100个使用最多的密码
<cfy> ('woaiwojia', 968)
<Atrix> 现在的2G以上内存的计算机还有必要搞交换分区吗
<ofan> 有
<ofan> 不搞会死
<Atrix> ofan: 说来听听
<ofan> 除非你内存比硬盘还大
<tenzu2> Atrix: 听说有人没搞swap，虽然内存远没有占满，但还是死了。
<Atrix> ofan: 加入我的是桌面机，运行一般的程序，没有连续一个月不关机的记录呢
<Atrix> tenzu2: 我去，为虾米呢
<tenzu2> Atrix: 有的程序很2的在内存很富裕的情况下还是去用swap了，具体我就不知道了。
<Atrix> tenzu2: 这样啊
<ofan> tenzu2: 不是程序员能控制的
<Atrix> 对啊，按说内存管理是内核的事
<jyfl987> gfrog: 阻塞式的 你没在 就拉倒了
 * ScarletWolf 暗恋了她好几年，一直不敢表白。后来，他下载到一份CSDN泄漏的用户名密码名单，习惯性的查找她的邮箱，发现她使用的是ilove加自己名字的拼音作为密码，正感动得无以复加时电话响起，只听她电话那头颤抖着说：傻瓜，我看到了你的密码。
<jyfl987> cfy: 等我结果出来 给你一份
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这样。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 不过那个很大 不知道怎么传给你
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦？好的
<ofan> 中国网站全面覆灭，用户数据被泄露的不止CSDN和多玩，人人、百合、金山毒霸、CNZZ、天涯、178全面被黑！用户数据被全部被提供P2P网络下载！
<jyfl987> ofan: 瞎扯淡 这搞不好就是 csdn放的假消息 转移视听而已
<jyfl987> ofan: 网上说 多玩网 800w用户密码泄漏 许多人验证了 好多不符的
<tenzu2> ofan: 哦，那就是内核很2的在内存很富裕的情况下还是去用swap了……
<Atrix> ofan: 真的沦陷了？
<cfy> jyfl987: 出来，再说吧。可以ed2k :D
<jyfl987> cfy: 这东西毕竟是数据 就算用户改了 对你搞分析还是有好处的 呵呵
<gfrog> ofan: 哪呢哪呢？我要去下~~
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯，是的。:D
<ofan> jyfl987: 我都下载了
<ofan> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> ofan: 那些网站的数据啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 你给我个下载链接 我要下
<ofan> gfrog: 从迅雷上下的
<jyfl987> ofan: 搞毛 下了也不跟我说
<ofan> 我是从电驴上搜的
<jyfl987> ofan: 把电驴地址发出来
<gfrog> ofan: 真强大
<ofan> ed2k://|file|CSDN-中文IT社区-600万.rar|109942505|A29D9468556CF73AFB48A3A8427629DC|/
<jyfl987> ofan: 传到115 或者 微盘也可以
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是csdn的 其他的
<ofan> jyfl987: 电驴上还没有，用迅雷
<jyfl987> csdn的我已经有了
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你下载完了么？
<slacker_HD> Naril:#kde-cn
<ofan> jyfl987: 我只下了csdn的
<cfy> ofan: 还有别的？有ed2k链接么？
<ofan> RT @ahxxm: 人人网那个是真的，很久之前弃用的账号中枪。
<neo_> http://netkiller.github.com/article/iptables.html
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你有别的地址？？
<neo_> 我写了一个python 脚本，封装了iptables,可一使用面向对象技术操作防火墙
<cfy> 面向对象 防火墙。。。。
<neo_> 对
<cfy> neo_: 搞个 面向方面的 好了
<jyfl987> ofan: 快去下其他网站的阿
<neo_> ########################################
<neo_> # Demo Office Server
<neo_> ########################################
<neo_> office = Firewall()
<neo_> office.flush()
<neo_> office.policy(office.INPUT,office.DROP)
<neo_> office.policy(office.OUTPUT,office.ACCEPT)
<neo_> office.policy(office.FORWARD,office.DROP)
<neo_> office.input().state(('RELATED','ESTABLISHED')).accept()
<neo_> office.input().protocol('icmp').accept()
<neo_> office.input().inbound('eth0').protocol('udp').dport(('53','1194')).accept()
<cfy> neo_: ....
<neo_> office.input().inbound('eth0').protocol('udp').dport(('68','68')).accept()
<neo_> office.input().protocol('tcp').dport(('20','21','22','80')).accept()
<ofan> fuck
<neo_> office.input().protocol('tcp').dport(('5800','5900')).accept()
<cfy>  /kick neo_
<neo_> office.input().protocol('tcp').dport(('137','138','139','145')).accept()
<jiero> 谁下载了密码？
<neo_> office.show()
<neo_> office.run()
<neo_> office.list()
<jiero> lol
<neo_> 这样的好处是不用记那些参数。。
<ofan> adam8157: roylez  出来k人
<jiero>  bot 呢！
<cfy> jiero: me
<ofan> adam8157: roylez  出来k人
<cfy> neo_: 我表示你已经被我ignore了
<jiero> cfy: 好了吗？
<ofan> jyfl987: 我找到全系列密码下载了
<ofan> jyfl987: 不过都是迅雷的链接
<jyfl987> ofan: 我也找到了 在微薄上爆的 谁有win32的赶紧下了
<ofan> jyfl987: 迅雷的？
<ofan> nnd 还得装个迅雷
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 给我
<cfy> 我让同学下
<jyfl987> ofan: 对阿 快点找个人下载下来再说 要是他们联系迅雷 把那个hash给删了就下不到了
<cfy> 我同学有离线
<jyfl987> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6106a4f0gw1dob6r6w5uvj.jpg
<jiero> 密码用来干嘛呢。。。我似乎有过20种以上的密码帐号组合
<cfy> jyfl987: 我去问问
 * zhan 看了一眼， 似乎没人用 ****** 光星号当密码。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你单个人的密码对我毫无意义 但是你白澳全国人的密码 对我就有统计学上的意义了
<jyfl987> zhan: 好像也没有人用空格的
<jiero> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 有 zl*.*
<Kandu> ofan: 這裡面有幾家是明碼的?
<cfy> jyfl987: 哈哈 999 # 被删除封杀 # 被删除封杀@csdn.net___csdn_329
<cfy> Kandu: 不明码的有啥用。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 台式机已经在一楼了
<zhan> 以前看到个冷笑话，说密码破不了。破来破去还是 ******, 结果发现那人就用的是 ****** 当密码
<jyfl987> cfy: cnbeta还有人用 caonima wocaohujintao什么的
<Kandu> 肏，這群混蛋
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你是不是也中招了
<Kandu> 屁都不懂就來做網站
<ibodi> a#f_${oI 0xpme^x 这个是我的密码，但是不告诉您我的帐号 :D
<Kandu> jyfl987: 是啊
<jiero> ^_^ ****** 密码！
<zhan> 我记得以前的 firefox 一上 csdn 就死，所以没注册帐号。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 算了。。。图片的太麻烦了。。。
<ibodi> jiero: 在哪里？
<ibodi> 周末有啥节目 jiero  ?
<jyfl987> cfy: 一定要搞阿
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我去看看你的
<cfy> jyfl987: 打个字，累死了。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 被删了
<jiero> ibodi: ...  SIDU?
<jyfl987> ofan: 什么被删了？
<jiero> SIDU?
<jyfl987> ofan: 被迅雷那边删了？
<jiero> ibodi: 为啥问我这个问题？
<ofan> jyfl987: 删了
<ibodi> jiero: 不能随便公布密码。不过经常修改也可以哈
<jiero> tenzu2: 飞机了？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你说迅雷那边？ 我就说嘛 你们这些人阿 真是头脑简单
<jiero> ibodi: 哦。我有很多密码。。。想要用哪个就用哪个。。。
<jyfl987> jyf@guokrsev:~/hack$ grep -i 'kandu' csdn
<jyfl987> kanprc # password # kandu.prc@gmail.com
<jyfl987> toukanduimiandafeiji # kixiao22 # kixiao22@gmail.com
<jyfl987> kandudu # ibm12345 # kandu66@gmail.com
<jyfl987> kandu620 # kdi041321290 # kdi620@sohu.com
<cfy> jyfl987: 。。。。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: lol
<cfy> jyfl987: Kandu的泄露了。。。。我知道。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 这几个都不是。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 这有什么 我许多地方都用简单密码 关键是你别把gmail 支付宝的和这混淆了
<jyfl987> cfy: 还有支付宝的也要跟gmail的区别 防止国内的政府行为
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯，我知道
<Kandu> jyfl987: 都不是我
<ibodi> 有没有超级安全的登入系统，sample code 给个看看？
<ibodi> 比如 facebook.com
<MeaCulpa> xupeng RT @handaoliang : 暗恋了她好几年，一直不敢表白。后来，他下载到一份CSDN泄露的用户名密码名单，习惯性的查找她的邮箱，发现她使用的是ilove加自己名字的拼音作为密码，正感动得无以复加时电话响起，只听她在电话那头颤抖着说：傻瓜，我看到了你的密码。
<zhan> 又来。。
<cfy> .....
<jiero> MeaCulpa: ... 你也搞这个。
<zhan> 这段子
<cfy> MeaCulpa: it女啊
<fivesheep_> 段子而已
<Atrix> 人人的那个是真的吗
<MeaCulpa> CSDN咋用的明码呢
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 据说是和xx合作时，用了明的。一直没改过来。。。
<ofan> mac版迅雷根本没速度
<cfy> ofan: 离线
<cfy> ofan: 否则不行的
<ofan> cfy: 估计已经删资源了
<cfy>  ofan: 还是ed2k好
<jiero> 说实话：我前天才听说 CSDN 就因为这个泄漏密码事件。。。
<Barden> 对用户如此的不负责.....
<Naril> 人人网真的泄密了？
<cfy> jiero: ....
<adam8157> gfrog: 我有个文本专门记录所有帐号 另外一个记录密码
<cfy> jiero: 那你让我查。。
<cfy> adam8157: 我用vim的加密存。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 握手 我也是 然后仍dropbox里
<cfy> adam8157: 我没dropbox...,然后各种cp....防止被误删
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你也很狡猾阿
<cfy> adam8157: 然后新的系统没装vim...等我升级好。。。我就装vim...
<cfy> jyfl987: 不是 jyfl987 太弱小，是 Kandu 太狡猾
 * cfy lol
<jiero> Kandu:  你变狡猾了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你还是记到脑子里吧 或者用一个随机生成的 像我的google code那个随机密码 我就记着 一直用他 还有什么银行卡的开卡随机密码 我也用到别的银行卡上 这样人家分析不出来
<jyfl987> cfy: 没关系 昨天我一个同事就这样让我人肉出来了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我决定找段文本然后用私钥sign一下当作基础密码，然后找个变化规则，这样就不用记了。
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<ofan> nnd 装个迅雷，光取消默认安装的垃圾软件的勾选就够费劲的
<cfy> ofan: 哈哈，我用qq旋风
<cfy> ofan: ed2k有离线，爽
<MeaCulpa> xushengs: RT @yjc2020: 经过对CSDN 600万用户数据的研究发现：用iloveyou作密码的有3080人，用fuckyou作为密码的有24人。于是我们相信：这个世界还是爱比恨多一些的。 |11:07 AM Dec 22, 2011|
<palomino|working> ............
<MeaCulpa> cfy: CSDN我印象不太好
<Kandu> jyfl987, jiero: :P
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我也再也不想用了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 粗制滥造的翻译，还有那本错别字百出的程序员《杂志》
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 原来是一家啊。。。我说呢。。。订全年的程序员。。。1200次下载免费。。。
<ofan> 资源已经被删了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 程序员杂志很好的体现了我国程序员的水准
<cfy> MeaCulpa: :D
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 文学功底那么差的，不会是好程序员的
<daf3707> ed2K呢
<MeaCulpa> ed2k不死不灭
<cfy> ed2k怎么封？有没有中央服务器？
<cfy> 有也不在中国吧？
<daf3707> 昨天下载下来一搜，果然有……
<daf3707> NND
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 中央服务器在欧洲，欧洲法律一直严打，都封不掉，别说我过了
<jyfl987> oneleaf是黄山人么？
<jyfl987> 怎么看他在论坛上开了个帖子 讲黄山的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 现在ed2k的策源地在俄罗斯和北欧了，一个法律管不着，一个法律保护你
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 好
<daf3707> jyfl987: 每个城市他开一贴
<cfy> jyfl987: 不是和ee一起的么？
<jyfl987> 我今早去chinaunix看了下 全都是讲政治的 看来自由阵营的人确实是心往自由的
<zhan> ee 是长沙的
<daf3707> cfy: 一个在长沙，一个在东莞？
<cfy> daf3707: 不知道。。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 他是东莞的。
<jiero> daf3707: 我讨厌你的用户名
<jyfl987> jiero: 为何讨厌？
<jyfl987> 阿 对了 ee也犯过和csdn一样的错误 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: CU很多苦命的娃娃
<jiero> jyfl987: 虽然不知为啥，总是看成 deaf。。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 呵呵 你的是 123monkey
<cfy> jyfl987: 哈哈
<cfy> jyfl987: 我知道ee密码，以前
<jyfl987> jiero: deaf怎么了 又不是 dick
<jyfl987> cfy: 我知道你晓得
<jiero> jyfl987: dick smith
<cfy> jyfl987: 难道就是我泄露那次？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 1123monkey :]
<cfy> jyfl987: 不过ee很狡猾
<jiero> jyfl987: 这里最著名的电子设备商店之一。
<jyfl987> jiero: 挫
<jyfl987> cfy: 怎么说
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 是你经常拾荒的地方么
<cfy> jyfl987: 邮箱里没有邮件的。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 里面贵的要死。
<jyfl987> cfy: 不见的是狡猾 他可能是用 pop3收邮件的
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> cfy: 你这么说我倒是想起来 我也要防止邮箱被攻破 看来以后要考虑用pop3 + 加密存储
<cfy> jyfl987: 。。。ee应该用的opera mail...
<ofan> 下一个是qq
<daf3707> jiero: 8-)
<jiero> daf3707: 不是 blind。。。
<daf3707> jiero: .............不要和我讲E文
<jyfl987> qq没这么简单
<ofan> 人人的下完了
<jyfl987> cfy: 其实你应该搞身份证 身份证信息泄漏了 他拿你一点办法都没有 难道给13e人换身份证号？ 嘿嘿
<jyfl987> ofan: 放网盘里
<Kandu> jyfl987: 是啊
<daf3707> ID不存在泄露的问题，本来就是给你看的，怕的是通用密码
<ofan> 我用的通用密码，而且邮箱都是一个
<cfy>  ofan: +
<cfy>  ofan: +`
<cfy>  ofan: +1
<ofan> 不过分等级的
<cfy> ofan: +1
<ofan> 真要逼我用lastpass的随机密码产生了
<jyfl987> “刚才主编大人站起来，隔着桌子冲我喊：NASA刚刚发布了有关2012的消息，快跟进！我心里咯噔一下，忙不颠地展开搜索，发现：NASA最新公布了2012年的财政预算……”——一只编辑在果壳网登陆后首页编辑推荐位的吐槽。。。
<jyfl987> daf3707: 还有邮箱 其实有许多密码还能分析出别的东西来
<ofan> jyfl987: 松鼠会是不是你们的？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你從我的密碼分析出什麼來了?
<jyfl987> ofan: 是我们boss所在组织 但跟我们现在已经没有关系了 只是还有几个人在我们办公室里坐着
<ofan> jyfl987: 我讨厌松鼠会
<ofan> 竟是伪专家
<jyfl987> Kandu: fph 要么是 free pascal相关 要么是 fph 是人名缩写 你这个user id平时大家都不知道 所以可以去搜索这个id 看你平时都干了啥
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个不干我事
<ofan> jyfl987: 只是把那个地址删掉了
<ofan> 文件其实还是在服务器上
<ofan> 这是他们系统的问题，迅雷也一样2
<Kandu> jyfl987: fpht 非平衡態 XD 你肯定想不到
<jyfl987> Kandu: 现在不就知道了 关键不在于知道他什么意思 而是知道了你一个隐秘的id 可以找到你在其他地方的账户 从而分析你这个人在网上的活动
<jyfl987> ofan: 迅雷也太2了 都知道hash了 删文件还不容易么 额
<ofan> 很邪恶的在看人人网的密码...
<ofan> 依然没有我的!!
<jyfl987> ofan: 跟你说了 不一定真的 话说你在放网盘么 我这里没有迅雷可用阿
<ofan> fuck 查到我的另一个号
<ofan> 这份文件相当老了，我n年前用的google app的邮箱竟然有
<MeaCulpa> .
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，確實
<MeaCulpa> 哪个好心人发我一份
<MeaCulpa> 我查查我的
<ofan> 但我没记得我用那账号注册过校内
<jyfl987> ofan: 我在人人的账户很早的 如果有 我要看看我的 不过我的账户没有公开 所以我不能告诉你 你快点把数据文件传网盘上
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是给你地址了么
<jyfl987> ofan: 那个是网盘下载么？ 太慢了吧 找个快点的
<jyfl987> ofan: 已经被删除了
<adam8157> gfrog: gtalk加下
<jyfl987> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6106a4f0gw1dob8b9go8bj.jpg  cfy ofan
<ofan> shit
<ofan> 艹 这绝对是源头
<ofan> cb的也有
<jyfl987> 这个事肯定能促进oauth的推广
<ofan> 格式很整齐，全是文本，明文密码 ...
<Atrix> ofan: 人人网的密码是真的吗
<jyfl987> ofan: 快传那个人人网的数据库阿
<ibodi> 这些网站居然都是原密码保存？不会吧？
<ofan> Atrix: 我不知道，我只搜到一个我几乎没用过的邮箱，我怀疑这不是人人网的
<luzz> 人人的试了几个不行
<luzz> 登录不了
<ofan> luzz: 但是密码是对的
<luzz> 而且没有我的
<ofan> 我查到我的一个邮箱，后面的是我的一个通用密码
<luzz> 那我试的几个都不行那
<jyfl987> ofan: 既然是你的通用密码 搞不好是人家猜的呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 不可能的
<jyfl987> ofan: 快传数据库给我 找个地方让我下
<luzz> thunder://QUFodHRwOi8veGxpc3N1ZTExMC5zYW5kYWkubmV0LzdrN2syMDAw5LiHXzIwNDcucmFyP2ZpZD1iYXhLQ2sqeEtzWW9tUUVUSHBFS0x2ZjJGR2pBYmlNTUFBQUFBSzlqWEhHZXBQNFYwV09obHRhR2hqaGlheEJTJm1pZD02NjYmdGhyZXNob2xkPTE1MCZ0aWQ9MkE3OTNGNDU0MkREOTY2OEQyNDA4NTg1MUNGOUJGNDgmc3JjaWQ9MTEyJnZlcm5vPTFaWg==/ 
<luzz> 嘟嘟牛__66277 
<luzz> thunder://QUFodHRwOi8veGxpc3N1ZTExMC5zYW5kYWkubmV0L+WYn+WYn+eJm182NjI3Ny5yYXI/ZmlkPURMaUdZUG4tUFh6VzhDZFhDS2h6SkF6cUVCd2wwTm9NQUFBQUFLVzdBUjdJVGdGRjFLWERHVTBnWlU2T3BoZUUmbWlkPTY2NiZ0aHJlc2hvbGQ9MTUwJnRpZD1DRTM2NjMyMDczRTBENTk2QjM0RTM1MzZENzQyNUY4RiZzcmNpZD0xMTImdmVybm89MVpa 
<luzz> 178游戏网 * M0 j( |0 F' C
<luzz> thunder://QUFodHRwOi8veGxpc3N1ZTExMC5zYW5kYWkubmV0LzE3OCgxMDAwdylfMzA4Ny5yYXI/ZmlkPVBNWnN4V3puelNNUUxYeC1sRXpNNFd1eE5Hei1HM2dHQUFBQUFDNUZHU0ZBcWxrYmxjUS04WkNGM01ySmJZTkQmbWlkPTY2NiZ0aHJlc2hvbGQ9MTUwJnRpZD1BQkUzOEY5MDYyNUZCNTM4QzFDOUNGRjY0RTZDNzIwMCZzcmNpZD0xMTImdmVybm89MVpa , L7 P0 r2 [/ v& R+ w
<luzz> 多玩网__800W ! |% w' n$ T8 H- n7 Z
<luzz> thunder://QUFodHRwOi8veGxpc3N1ZTExMC5zYW5kYWkubmV0L+WkmueOqee9kV84MDBXLnJhcj9maWQ9Nnl0MGh4c3ZLeURWZkt4UzZ4anRNQTQ5dGNFN2ZJNE5BQUFBQUd0MTE4bUppaXlmQUIqd2FCRyprZUlPcC1hTCZtaWQ9NjY2JnRocmVzaG9sZD0xNTAmdGlkPTY3MEVDNDkzRTI3NjU4RkM1NDA0NzJEQTI4MUZCODM3JnNyY2lkPTExMiZ2ZXJubz0xWlo= 
<luzz> 猫1000W 
<luzz> thunder://QUFodHRwOi8veGxpc3N1ZTExMC5zYW5kYWkubmV0L+eMqzEwMDBXXzgyMjgucmFyP2ZpZD1DRVBMKmIzZ093Y0dXTERHT0NCc2FxazJJcDhqR3I4RkFBQUFBTC04WmpRZGRpeG9iZkp0aTQqellzVURTU1I4Jm1pZD02NjYmdGhyZXNob2xkPTE1MCZ0aWQ9MkI3QkMwMzg1QzlGN0E4MjY1NUZEQTEwQkMzMDE4MDQmc3JjaWQ9MTEyJnZlcm5vPTFaWg== 
<luzz> 人人网500W 
<luzz> thunder://QUFodHRwOi8veGxpc3N1ZTExMC5zYW5kYWkubmV0L+S6uuS6uue9kTUwMFdfMTY2MTAucmFyP2ZpZD1JbXAxTUNHSlB5NDJob1dIclQzaENkKnoqOFJMLWhnREFBQUFBSHpXUDJHclNmUmJFSCo3V2tkcmhNTk5kcjVzJm1pZD02NjYmdGhyZXNob2xkPTE1MCZ0aWQ9RDIxOEMyQUYxMDY0MkI5MDlGQTc1NjkyQzQ0RkI0MTgmc3JjaWQ9MTEyJnZlcm5vPTFaWg== : K' O! ?. ~* O' z: O
<luzz> CSDN-中文IT社区-600万 / q3 C; r" c- [4 k" P
 * adam8157 卡特, 你太他妈丢脸了!
<ofan> luzz: 没用了，这些都删了
<ofan> 连九区的都有
<luzz> ofan：这些不是啊？
<jyfl987> 我对人人网的更感兴趣
<ofan> luzz: 试了，下不了，已经无效了
<luzz> ofan：我说怎么不行那
<ofan> jyfl987: 你要干啥
<jyfl987> 以前人人网session有问题 我搞了xss收集了好多人的session可以冒充登录上去 呵呵
<luzz> 我一个小时之前还行的
<jyfl987> ofan: 分析信息阿
<luzz> 人人的
<adam8157> xss  太坏了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 又不搞蠕虫
<jyfl987> 不过还真有个人搞蠕虫 结果许多人说是我弄的 nnd
<ofan> jyfl987: scp传vps中.. 5mins left
<jyfl987> ofan: 好的 你怎么传vps里 小心大家都去爆
<jyfl987> ofan: 人人的是什么格式的？
<ofan> txt
<ofan> 其他的也都是，有的后缀sql的
<jyfl987> 不是 我说 一行记录是什么格式 有哪些信息
<jyfl987> 光是用户名 密码 邮箱不够阿 最好人人网那些资料信息都有 就好了
<jyfl987> 其实要是有哪个网站的oauth授权给爆出来 那就真有得搞了
<cfy> ofan: 好的
<cfy> ofan: 我要下 :D
<cfy> jyfl987: 你用erlang么？
<jyfl987> cfy: 不用
<jyfl987> cfy: 你想用那个做啥？
<cfy> jyfl987: 大规模数据处理？
<jyfl987> cfy: 不是可以 map reduce么 hadoop什么的
<jyfl987> cfy: 确实 刚想学学这类工具 苦于没有数据 这个刚好送了你好多数据
<cfy> jyfl987: 哈，是的
 * mhd 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sheltren.com/stop-disabling-selinux
<clean> 有人搞过LDAP服务器吗 感觉很不好玩啊
<debianer> 这里难到就没人用dreambox吗
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 我只有 DVB-T 的USB IT9135，， 地面广播信号接收的，， 木有卫星电视接收，，所以不懂，，而且我那个 不支持 linux每次看都要重启进入 M$观看
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 支持linux，dreambox
 * CyrusYzGTt 好郁闷，， 我用的 ff 8.0.1有漏洞 http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-26094
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: dreambox本身系统就是用debian的简化版
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ... 好吧， 我不懂，， 木有这些设备，， 听说很贵，，
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 350元一套，锅子50元一个
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ .. 我看到的广告都是超过 1000元以上的，， 买不起，，
<MeaCulpa> http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/8-us-soldiers-charged-in-death-of-comrade-in-afghanistan/2011/12/21/gIQAXmE38O_story.html?tid=sm_btn_tw
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 那是原装的，买国内仿制的阿
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: windows你也用不起阿，国内盗版多的是阿
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ .. 额，，
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 我的 win7 是 正版的，，
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 多少钱，win7
<ofan> 新网数十万域名管理密码泄露 http://t.co/mDd6ruJD
<debianer> ofan: 访问不了哦
<adam8157> gfrog: gtalk加下
<ofan> 翻墙
<debianer> ofan: 我最喜欢中央电视台哪个域名，cctv.com
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ASUS 自带的 win7 basic
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我昨晚 通过 ed2k下载了 数据了
<MeaCulpa> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/dec/21/boat-laden-missiles-finland-china?CMP=twt_gu
<ofan> jyfl987: 人人的能用么？
<Router2> ofan: 据说人人的比较老
<ofan> 我试的几个都不能用
<ofan> 应该不是人人的
<MeaCulpa> 人人才开了几年
<Router2> ofan: twitter上有人说人人的密码是自己以前用的
<ofan> Router2: .. 0xFAN?
<lotutu> 有用perl的吗？ 怎么我在pod里面加入中文显示为XXXX呀，使用了 =encoding=utf8 没有用 ， 文件是utf8编码的
<ofan> 我查到一个我的失效的邮箱和正确的密码
<ofan> 但是我从没用那个邮箱注册过人人
<cfy> ofan: 我查到一个需要激活的
<ofan> cfy: 可能凑巧是个通用的
<cfy> ofan: 然后我暴露ip...和物理地址了。。。
<cfy> T_T
<ofan> cfy: 暴露啥
<cfy> ofan: 我的物理的位置啊
<cfy> 还有ip
<ofan> 不会记录的
<ofan> 否则他们每次PV都要记录一次
<cfy> ofan: 有的。。都提示了。。。
<cfy> PV?
<ofan> cfy: 吓唬你而已
<cfy> ofan: 我去激活了。。。。
<ofan> 挂代理上
<ofan> cfy: 买我vpn,ssh吧
<cfy> 我去导入数据库。。。
<cfy> ofan: 好，
<cfy> ofan: taobao有么？
<orighost> CSDN600万也泄漏胃
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 听说win7对个人用户免费了，是吗
<ofan> cfy: 支付宝吧
<cfy> ofan: 给帐号
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 不知道，，我的win7是 筆電 捆綁銷售 買的
<jyfl987> ofan: 人人的没用成
<orighost> 继昨日CSDN被爆库后，今天多玩也被刷库，800万用户的数据库里有明文账号，密码，邮箱。请在多玩网上注册过的用户请速度修改密码，如果您的邮箱，网银或者其他账号也使用的是多玩的密码，请立即修改。更有消息称人人网、猫扑、7K7K、178游戏网、嘟嘟牛也被刷库，其中7K7K 2000万、人人网500万、178 1000万。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你可以给csdn里那些人的邮箱发邮件 推荐你的vpn 和 ssh
<orighost> 在这次泄密事件中，迅雷的离线下载是主要传播渠道。 即使原文件从别人的服务器上已经删除了，但是还可以通过迅雷的离线下载继续下~
<ofan> @mcxiaoke: 据不可靠消息，这几个网站的用户数据库是从政府部门泄漏出来的，2009年中国网络监管部门曾要求很多网站上交包含明文密码的用户数据库
<ofan> wctm
<orighost> 真的假的
<orighost> 有没有种子啊？
<orighost> 有人下载数据库了么
<jyfl987> ofan: 很有可能
<ofan> fuck
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，， 下载了 通过 ed2k下载使用  mldonkey 速度超快
<CyrusYzGTt> 我自己压缩的 有 96MB左右，，
<luzz> 有没有用archlinux的啊
<orighost> 你下载的是哪个网站的
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，， 我自己 在 ed2k搜索的，， 然后下载 解压，，自己压缩到 96MB左右，。，。
<orighost> 能否传一下
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一楼爽不？
<CyrusYzGTt> 等等吧，， 我刚刚更新系统，， ff8.0.1有 svg 检测记录键盘漏洞
<CyrusYzGTt> 重启去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 爽，眼睛痛，几分钟就有反应
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 唯一爽的是，我现在就可以在我台式机里编译了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 吵不到我了～～
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 昨晚我台式机开了一夜 吵了我一夜
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你真娇贵。看我明天搬到2楼，肯定没这回事
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Debian 系列的默认awk是mawk ??!!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sudo update-alternative --config awk
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你跑个awk -W version看看
<adam8157> gawk
<roylez> MeaCulpa: GNU Awk 3.1.7
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，不是mawk嘛？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 都跟你说了 update-alternative
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我2年前试过，mawk比perl快
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在正则不多的情况下
<MeaCulpa> perl正则的确快，但是mawk有点...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: perl的存在就是为了让人喷的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 重启回来了。。 但是，， ff還木有 ff9 的升级，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: perl正则快，当然，是perl style正则
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你玩过 R 么
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你真能折腾
<roylez> adam8157: 咦，是蛋蛋呢
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> /kick adam8157
<adam8157> 小乐？
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> 围观
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，早啊
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马, 好啊
<palomino|working> 看7970的评测呢
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 统计的那个
<neo_> 欢迎使用iBook 阅读我的Linux 系列文档 http://netkiller.github.com/home/technology.html
<lotcor> awk -W version                                                     ─┘
<lotcor> mawk 1.3.3 Nov 1996, Copyright (C) Michael D. Brennan
<lotcor>  
<lotcor>  
<nan-nan> 有人吗
<nan-nan> 大家知道c3p0吗
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> nan-nan§ 星球大戰？？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.jeffbots.com/starwars.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adam8157 lotcor http://paste.pocoo.org/show/524362/
<MeaCulpa> 炮一下， time gawk -f 和 time mawk -f
<MeaCulpa> 我还在编译...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 上次看到一个优化 gnu的中文支持把grep的速度狂拖
<caleb-> 有些软件不能用 mawk 编译
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 看到过，egrep比grep快...
<MeaCulpa> 我编译好了...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 毛 他把 LANG=C 能快几十倍还是几百倍 当时我就震惊了
<jyfl987> cl
<caleb-> LANG=C ++
<MeaCulpa> awk -f match.awk  13.39s user 0.00s system 99% cpu 13.403 total
<MeaCulpa> mawk -f match.awk  0.66s user 0.00s system 99% cpu 0.669 total
<MeaCulpa> 擦，太吓人
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你试试 LANG=C
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<adam8157> roylez: jyfl987 MeaCulpa  You guys choose rst or markdown?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: locale | head -1 && time awk -f match.awk && time mawk -f match.awk
<MeaCulpa> LANG=C
<MeaCulpa> awk -f match.awk  12.07s user 0.00s system 99% cpu 12.082 total
<MeaCulpa> mawk -f match.awk  0.68s user 0.00s system 99% cpu 0.680 total
<jyfl987> adam8157: 果壳网用的rst的 我博客也是rst
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: rst 4 the way
<adam8157> jyfl987: 博客用rst写?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我blog用dokuwiki, 我用dokuwiki or rst
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看我的 博客地址
 * adam8157 wordpress 好土鳖阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 发来看看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 推荐个机械键盘了
<jyfl987> http://geek42.info/article/douban-and-rich-media.rst   adam8157  你看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我看了几个都要800+
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 买我这个，600
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过我发现 rst的语法不如wiki 过一阵我要改成wiki语法
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你这个几键响应？
<adam8157> jyfl987: wiki 的复杂了
<jyfl987> 或者自己写个rst2html的增强 那个python的太2了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你这个几键响应？800块的都是所有键同时相应
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: docutils那rst2html是简陋了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有条件可以直接sphinx
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你试试看，同时按住3个键，有报错音么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道，你能试出来？那些在乎几键响应的，都是玩游戏的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你试试看，同时按住3个键，有报错音么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我就是要玩游戏
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 4个呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 毫无压力
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我看过他们部分的代码 简直令人发指 他那个转换器继承的是一个 状态机类 但是取消了环境变量的传递 导致我没法在自己写的插件里存储一些变量 比如我原来是计划 所有内容都一个rst 在里面写tag 和title 让解析器自己分析出来 现在搞得我要手动写一遍 提交我那个发送接口
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 玩游戏极限是4-5个， 45度移动+换枪，瞄准，射击
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我似乎还有一张5块的淘宝红包...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ....你....有啥要求啊，docutils我觉得够用了
 * ScarletWolf 赶紧想几个新的密码～～～
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要不试试看dokuwiki?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 就是需要php server... moinmoin也好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你看我那个博客文章 我想用 :Title: xxxx   :tags: tag1 tag2 tag3 这样 我只要写一个rst文件 就能把所有信息都放进去了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我博客是自己写的 呵呵 python的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: .... 用makefile...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你厉害...俺不懂那么多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你那键盘叫啥？ 我要买键盘鼠标了
<MeaCulpa> 最近手部有点酸痛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 官方说可以自己提取那个解析的dom
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我本来就是搞web的 这块比你懂一点不稀奇
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我啥都不懂，除非聊聊健身...虽然我一生赘肉...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额
<MeaCulpa> s/生/身
<MeaCulpa> 回到原来的题目，rst似乎比markdown好hack
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ducky 1087
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要有字的...我不会打字指法的..,.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 机械键盘，轴的颜色有什么讲究？不明白
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: MitnufIsobaddevhojDifwiedWeectacdegsIvviebadOdaldEmUtDejyafhuIp2
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有那张有刻的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一般用茶轴。你如果看见红轴和黑轴就买，我跟你换着使...
<adam8157> apg -m 32 -M NCL
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这些轴，难道是原产德国的，不可替代品？
<zhao> 上班睡着了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你什么时候搬家搬好？好了我过来摸摸
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在只有德国cherry厂还在造机械轴了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 明天搬家
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你买同刻的键盘
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫同刻
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 就是只刻了字，没有上颜色
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个倒是 rst加个插件容易
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 我还要寻觅一个100以内的鼠标...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10355656411
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个比我买的便宜100快呢
<lotcor> awk -f xx.awk  0.80s user 0.00s system 98% cpu 0.808 total
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要比较这两个格式做啥
<MeaCulpa> lotcor: 你这是mawk
<lotcor> 是
<lotcor> gawk好慢
<lotcor> time gawk -f xx.awk                                                ─┘
<lotcor> gawk -f xx.awk  15.58s user 0.24s system 99% cpu 15.936 total
<MeaCulpa> 那代码的第一部分，是纯测正则，差距最大，第二部分是替换，差距明显，第三部分就还好了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你买个黑轴的吧，我跟你换了键帽就可以用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...擦
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 帮我写个awk处理下人人网这个数据 我想求 邮箱的domain
<lotcor> ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的就脏点...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 数据发我玩玩~~ 我看看有没有我的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hehe，你要考虑到这东西有20年以上的耐用度...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 真的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我键盘不用的时候都是翻过来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 机械键盘嘛....
<MeaCulpa> 防止进灰尘
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bt
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那1k买个filco
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的键盘底座就一个细菌农场
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你下班收起来，还是随身携带？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 扔桌上
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...不怕人顺？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 谁认得...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM0Mjk2Mjgw.html 唉，，看来 平均寿命需要降低了
<zlx> librep里nth是嘛意思？？？
<zlx> ofan:
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 明天以后你怎么办？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: WFH为主
<LOL_> §
<neo_> windows ping 后 6%丢包，，而linux ping 出的结果 0%
<neo_> 为什么？
<LOL_> Neo 黑客帝国?
<roylez> neo_: 你windows上有不干净的玩意
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有趣，qq.com压倒性
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还看这个
<zlx> neo_: 没次都是？还是偶然
<roylez> MeaCulpa: csdn不用hash，还报警。他们自己就该被抓起来
<neo_> 每次都是
<neo_> 谁帮我 ping 120.132.144.6 看看丢包情况
<neo_> ping 120.132.144.60 还有这个
<jyfl987> roylez: 贼喊捉贼嘛 转移视线
<roylez> neo_: 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 8999ms
<ofan> 其他的应该用hash了，也爆的明文的
<lotcor> 为什么会这样呢?
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以那个说政府里爆出来的有可能 不然你看csdn的人为何也不辩解
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=357924&p=2590298#p2590298 测试 html2tex了。
<ofan> jyfl987: 没有直接证据
<Kandu> eexp: 後面的顏色好像出錯了
<freeflying> roylez: hang out tonight
<freeflying> roylez:
<Kandu> eexp: html2tex 的要考慮情況很多啊, css 處理，還有老的不分離樣式的格式。不如寫 vim 腳本直接轉 tex?
<eexp> Kandu: 就是溢出那问题嘛。
<roylez> freeflying: what?...
<eexp> vimscript，你去写吧。
<roylez> eexp: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/300521/latex-package-to-do-syntax-highlighting-of-code-in-various-languages
<eexp> roylez: 你确定有变量高亮？
<roylez> eexp: 你确定看过所有的参数了？
<freeflying> roylez: shanglug's hacking thursday tonight
<Kandu> eexp: 我這邊變量是高亮的 listings
<eexp> roylez: 啥。
<roylez> eexp: 我瞎掰的，您继续...
<eexp> 你那网页的，变量没高亮的
<eexp> Kandu: 给我看下。
<roylez> freeflying: are you attending?
<freeflying> roylez:  of cause
<roylez> freeflying: venue?
<MeaCulpa> http://imgur.com/DPno6
<freeflying> roylez: on their website, around Jing'an Park
<roylez> freeflying: too f*cking far away... i'd be starved.
<eexp> Kandu: ... 干嘛去了哦。
<jyfl987> ofan: 要能找到直接证据 直接证据就挂了
<freeflying>                     5~
<freeflying> roylez: come on, I'm flying 1k Km for it
<freeflying> roylez: how dare you say its too far away? lol
<eexp> roylez: 94，吃饭都不去。装
<ofan> jyfl987: 太危险
<roylez> MeaCulpa: fattie, freeflying says there is a shlug party today around jing'an
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 每周4都有啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 吃吃喝喝
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我找不到男伴去而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 以后找一天我们去玩玩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 自费吃？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 自费
<jyfl987> ofan: ]
<roylez> freeflying: I am practicing benjamin franklin's 13 merit. already violated temperance today, cannot do this again while also violating frugality...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 123456 : 107609 : 69144
<Kandu> eexp: http://paste.debian.net/149911/  裡面 i j 兩個變數， p0 這個程序都有高亮嘛
<MeaCulpa> 那么多人用123456做密码...
<eexp> Kandu: 。。打不开。
<eexp> ？要看截图呢
<eexp> 不是看这
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝水么
<ofan> http://www.wooyun.org/bugs/wooyun-2010-03523
<ofan> 中国各大站点数据库暴光（腾讯的也有）
<roylez> MeaCulpa: scott的咖啡喝饱了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ==跟你一块下去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那你请我喝吧
<Kandu> eexp: http://imagebin.org/189830
<eexp> 蓝色，认成key了？
<eexp> identifierstyle？
<Kandu> eexp: 標識符都設成藍色了，這個不夠用?
 * adam8157 How rst to pdf?
<eexp> 你这似乎对不上源码。这认成啥了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: rst=>tex=>pdf
<Kandu> 呃，符合源碼，pascal 自動 uses system unit 的
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> 取颜色，的确对不上你的设置
<Kandu> 哪個地方?沒看出來
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那是什么数据
<adam8157> 莫非输出pdf最好的就是tex了?
<jyfl987> adam8157: ps
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我要纯文本文档, 能转漂亮的pdf的
<eexp> Kandu: 那蓝色，你说和源码的哪个style符合的？
<Kandu> eexp: identifier
<eexp> 不像，
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 饼图啊
<eexp> 虽然只有这接近
<eexp> Kandu: 你试一个其他语言的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: rst=>tex以后你可以调整
<jyfl987> adam8157: ps明显可以
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你去下一本书叫 bluebook
<adam8157> jyfl987: ps太复杂了...
<adam8157> http://lds.osser.me/data/20110814235557/index.html
<eexp> jyfl987: 你知道ps里面中文怎么搞？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是 photoshop
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我知道....
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 哪里有图
<jyfl987> eexp: 你这狗东西 我不跟你说话
<eexp> jyfl987: 又咋了？不会搞？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ?
<eexp> Kandu: 快测试一个其他语言吧。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 统计的数据啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 怎么转tex的
<eexp> adam8157: 没格式的text?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: docutils里面不是有rst2tex么
<adam8157> eexp: tex太大太复杂 rst这种能转pdf就好了
<eexp> tex才不复杂
<adam8157> http://code.google.com/p/rst2pdf/
<eexp> rst不是好东西，容易格式混乱
<MeaCulpa> rst咋个混乱呢
<eexp> ==那些，一混杂，就完蛋了。
<eexp> 很容易混杂一起的。然后软件就判断出错。
<MeaCulpa> 怎么混杂法...
<adam8157> through LaTeX.. through LaTeX... through LaTeX....
<adam8157> 所有的转pdf的都是through LaTeX
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不一定
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大部分都是直接ghostscript
<eexp> 你多试试就知道了。zim那样
<eexp> 格式一交叉，就完蛋了
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 也是，py代码里很难会有交叉
<Kandu> eexp: http://imagebin.org/189832
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 其他的就难说了
<eexp> 可zim现在就是py的了。以前是pl的。
<jyfl987> eexp: 你去cnbeta能年赚百万
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我想看你上的图
<eexp> 咋和关键词一个颜色？ Kandu 难道版本高，就可判断变量了？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 什么图？刚才贴的？
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， qt4 的 dbus中， client 的 也看成 service
<neo_> ASA 5550 Netflow 谁配置过
<adam8157> roylez: 收到个一把摸的简历
<snugglecat> 在 daemon 中的调用， 看哪个 客户端 调用的 ， 执行的是 service 函数， 找了一天的帮助
<Kandu> eexp: 關鍵詞 bf black, 和普通一個顏色, 不喜歡花花綠綠的
<roylez> adam8157: 谁？我现在骂他去
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<snugglecat> 别打繁体字好么， 我这字体看繁体字 难看
<Kandu> eexp: 這樣的加色關鍵詞感覺太花 http://imagebin.org/189834
<snugglecat> Kandu, 你是湾湾人么
<snugglecat> 又一用 qt 的
<eexp> Kandu: 额，可以了。identifierstyle
<roylez> MeaCulpa: go
<MeaCulpa> roylez: roger that!
<jyfl987> 蓼菱轩主人微博达人：这绝对是世界级的大新闻啊。。。 芬兰在一艘从德国驶往上海货船发现69枚爱国者导弹 http://t.cn/SfxUmy
<naked89tt> 有wifi手机一部，怎么设置笔记本，使手机能通过笔记本上网
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 贴地址给我看 你不是把统计数据做成饼图了么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 喜欢什么 界面主题
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ???
<snugglecat> 界面主题
<snugglecat> 喜欢 金属感觉的么
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<snugglecat> gtk/qt style 啊
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄：從這次 衆多天朝/朝外網站的數據庫和密碼以及個人信息泄漏，教訓就是， 一般不申請帳號，，除非是 相熟的介紹或者 允許匿名或者非真實信息註冊，，不然不輕易去註冊
<zhao> 谁知道 怎么让minicom显示16进制数据？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，， 有 苍井空还有 众多 伟大的AV女优。。 的主题不错的
<snugglecat> .............
<snugglecat> 不给你看了
<naked89tt> http://tumutanzi.com/archives/3440  这样设置不成功啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 不看就不看。哼哼
<eexp> Kandu: 老比vim差蛮多哦。
<snugglecat> Kandu, 设什么哦
<naked89tt> 怎么让步本本变成热点哦
<snugglecat> naked89tt, 用火烧， 拆散热扇
<naked89tt> …………
<naked89tt> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2495428  按照这些教程  怎么都不成功
<Kandu> eexp: 確實差很多
<Kandu> eexp: 不過論文上，代碼太多顏色反而不好
<eexp> Kandu: 嗯。暂时这样，也可以
<eexp> 奇怪，那颜色堆栈只有16级深度。
<mooo> 为啥我的xp越来越慢
<naked89tt> 笔记本建立wifi的设置
<majia321> enigma99
<pocoyo> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 22 日 星期四 16:00:56
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:00:56 2011
<zxrlha> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:00:56 2011
<zxrlha> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 22 日 星期四 16:01:21
<zxrlha> 似乎挺好玩的
<asdfasdf> ..
<pocoyo> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:00:56 2011
<alpha080> .pk
<zxrlha> .day
<asdfasdf> .time
<alpha080> .help
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:00:56 2011
<zxrlha> .die
<zxrlha> .time
<alpha080> .2bornot2b
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:03:48 2011
<alpha080> .TERM
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:03:48 2011
<alpha080> .rtfm
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:03:48 2011
<alpha080> .kiss
<zxrlha> .comeback
<alpha080> .off
<mooo> ？？
<mooo> .time
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 22 日 星期四 16:07:18
<zxrlha> !shutdown
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:08:57 2011
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:09:04 2011
<roadt> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:09:11 2011
<zxrlha> !linux
<lubotu2`> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<roadt> !ubuntu
<lubotu2`> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:09:35 2011
<zxrlha> !windows
<lubotu2`> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<zxrlha> !gfw
<roadt> it seems every channel has the rule that don't feed bot.  ;)
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:10:51 2011
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:10:57 2011
<roadt> !bot
<lubotu2`> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zxrlha> .bot
<roadt> it's factoids. ok, i see.
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 中国网站全面覆灭，用户数据被泄露的不止CSDN和多玩，人人、百合、金山毒霸、CNZZ、天涯、178全面被黑！用户数据被全部被提供P2P网络下载！大家赶快改银行密码吧！！
<asdfasdf> 快要考试了，谁能给俺讲下牛顿的流数术
<roadt> 迅雷已经禁止了下载.
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<snugglecat> 这是啥意思， 前一两天还出一新闻， 美国准备在网络对中国开始正面战争， 这两者有啥关系么
<asdfasdf> haha
<roadt> 目前电驴上只有csdn的在流传. 情况还好.
<roadt> snugglecat, no idea, 阴谋已经够多的了, but你可以研究一下.
<asdfasdf> snugglecat: 有那么严重？
<roadt>  阴谋论已经够多的
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似bt有全部信息，去海盗湾看看
<roadt> 了
<asdfasdf> 牛顿的流数术，谁有？
<roadt> 打错了..
<asdfasdf> ...
<dddds> asdfasdf:...
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:15:19 2011
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:到底是考什么？
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 物理和数学
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:何等难度？
<jyfl987> 这里有用emacs的么
<snugglecat> 忘了在哪说的， 我去找找那蚊帐
<zhan> 流数术是啥？听起来好牛逼的样子
<roadt> asdfasdf, 你考流数术?
<roadt> jyfl987, 用过许许
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 关键都没看过，尤其是那傻逼的课本，让人受不了
<jyfl987> ofan: ?
<ofan> ？
<jyfl987> roadt: 有没有基本操作指南 一页纸的那种 我要在emacs里用 lisp
<jyfl987> ofan:
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:没看过的话就.......
<roadt> zhan, 只是微积分另一种说法而已.
<dddds> zxrlha:...
<zhan> jyfl987: 操作指南？ C-h t?
<roadt> jyfl987, C-h t
<asdfasdf> roadt: 我以前学微分的时候就是用的运动学概念，
<roadt> jyfl987, it's a tutorial.
<alpha080> jyfl987 why not to search cheat pdf?
<jyfl987> zhan: roadt 不要详细的 就要个简单的 快的 quick tutorial step by step
<Atrix> 微分就是变化率啊
<asdfasdf> 谁有这方面的资料啊
<jyfl987> alpha080: 我是vim用户 只是学common lisp 被迫用下 emacs而已
<roadt> jyfl987, it's the tutorial in emacs. or 你只能google.
<asdfasdf> v是s关于t的一介导数，a是s关于t的二阶导数
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:资料？看教材吧
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 关键是找不到这方面的教材呀
<roadt> jyfl987,  C-h f  空格 , 可以列出所有可用命令(函数), 但是俺不认为这是你想要的 :)
<roadt> asdfasdf, 高中?
<alpha080> asdfasdf Cambridge library.
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 现在的微积分几乎都是leibniz的几何那种
<jyfl987> roadt: 恩 这确实不是我想要的
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:几何？其实都差不多，本质上应该是同样的东西
<alpha080> 上面有牛顿的原本
<roadt> asdfasdf, 牛顿,leibniz有不同? i didn't know that..
<pocoyo> jyfl987: C-h i  m 输入 CL  找 * CL: (cl).                     Partial Common Lisp support for Emacs Lisp.
<alpha080> 方法不一样啊
<asdfasdf> alpha080: 全英文还是拉丁文？
<alpha080> 你说呢。。。
<asdfasdf> 牛顿的原本好像是拉丁文的，
<zxrlha> 微积分在他们之后有很多发展的，比如说柯西的贡献
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 就是那本鸟书
<asdfasdf> 有没有翻译版本的？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 討厭 數學。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 該死的數學
<alpha080> 图书馆多的是呢
<asdfasdf> cauchy关于无穷小的定义也不完善
<zhan> 数学惹你啦
<roadt> asdfasdf, 不完善在哪里?
<asdfasdf> alpha080: 垃圾学校好像没那样的书，连图书馆在哪，现在还不知道
<asdfasdf> roadt: google之
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 没找到
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 我装的是 emacs23-nox
<alpha080> 没图书馆？不可能。。。你高中生吧？
<asdfasdf> alpha080: 垃圾学校
<asdfasdf> alpha080: 没图书馆很正常
<alpha080> 再垃圾都有图书馆吧@ @
<zhan> jyfl987: 你要 emacs 编程？
<roadt> asdfasdf, 不用了. 哥休息了. e-$ 描述是现在的标准描述.
<asdfasdf> 他们想用集合完善微积分，没想到整出了第三次数学危机，哈哈
<roadt> asdfasdf, 没看见牛顿的自然的哲学原理, 但不认为牛顿会严谨到哪里去.
<alpha080> 我知道了，你来自传说中的蓝翔技校！
<zhan> 牛逼
<roadt> alpha080, lol
<jyfl987> zhan: 不要 主要是我在看 practise common lisp 他就用emacs的
<asdfasdf> 。。。
<roadt> s/看见/看到/
<roadt> 看过.
<asdfasdf> 没看过，没资源
<roadt> e-$ 描述是后来的, 实数论更是后之后来的.
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 找不到那文章了， 但我是看到过的。
<asdfasdf> 俺这连拉马努金的笔记都看不到的，
<snugglecat> 貌似是 美国之音里的蚊帐
<alpha080> 要不说康托尔是个倒霉孩子呢。。。
<zhan> 拉马努金笔记又是啥？
<zhan> 好神奇
<asdfasdf> 欧几里得的几何原本，也没看过，都不知道俺的几何是怎么学的，还是说，从来没学过几何
<jyfl987> 额 找到个 c-h t
<zhan> 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ oo
<zhan> jyfl987: 你是 arch 还是啥，没装 info 吧
<roadt> jyfl987, c-h t 我已经给过你了. -_-
<alpha080> 就是个阿三，年纪轻轻就挂了，唉
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:29:13 2011
<roadt> asdfasdf, 先学好课本吧..
<alpha080> 他的笔记号称死亡笔记。。。
<asdfasdf> roadt: 关键是课本看不下去
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:全部看原本太累人了，那么多不可能看的完的
<asdfasdf> 。。。
<alpha080> 里面的定理都是别人做过的
<roadt> asdfasdf, 原本我看过一眼, 你不会想看的..
<alpha080> 你先看完柯西的吧
<asdfasdf> roadt: 羡慕
<roadt> asdfasdf, 相对的, 课本相当可爱
<asdfasdf> alpha080: 没资源呀
<jyfl987> roadt: 恩 好吧 不过emacs这种所谓 schemeless 比 vi还抓狂阿
<alpha080> 然后欧拉跟高斯的慢慢来。。。
<roadt> jyfl987, 如果你先学的emacs就不会这么说了.. :P
 * zhan 讨厌 vim 的模式
<jyfl987> roadt: 呵呵 是 我老忍不住要按 jk来上下
<asdfasdf> alpha080: 你有什么中文版的资源吗？英文不是太好
<alpha080> 再然后你可以跟你孩子说:看完 家祭典毋忘告乃翁。。。
<roadt> jyfl987, 哦,那你可以用emacs的 vim按键模式
<roadt> jyfl987,  M-x vi-mode
<roylez> zhan: 散布反动言论，该踢
<jyfl987> roadt: 好
<alpha080> 这三人每个写的书比你都高。
<jyfl987> roylez: 支持 要给他们emacs党点颜色看看 踢出vimer的风采来
 * zhan 这里 vim 党当权啊。。。
<alpha080> 支持 vim
<zxrlha> 我是用emacs的，虽然自己都是抄别人的配置的
<zhan> http://115.com/file/cl02oe5t <== 这东西是真的？
<asdfasdf> 那个什么巴黎高师的bourbaki不是要重新数学吗，不知他们的书你们有看过没？
<jyfl987> roylez: 舒服多了
<alpha080> 有啊。。
<asdfasdf> 后面好像不了了之了
<alpha080> 不过有些是法语的
<tusooa> \e9nd.Use-Emacs
<alpha080> 没出完啊
<asdfasdf> 连这种东东，你都看过?
<roadt> 你们继续研究老师, 哥匿一会..
<asdfasdf> 高手啊
<zxrlha> zhan:正在下载，看看
<asdfasdf> 学校图书馆还是网上看的？
<alpha080> 很是严谨的。。。虽然都看不懂
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:35:52 2011
<alpha080> 图书馆嘛。
<asdfasdf> alpha080: 你啥学校？
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:为什么你总是问时间？难道你的电脑不告诉你？
<jyfl987> roadt: emacs里用 m-x 输入命令和 vim里 : 输入命令不是一个道理嘛
<alpha080> 偶还看过维多利亚时期很多禁书涅。。。
 * zhan 膜拜。。。
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 习惯了。lol
<roadt> jyfl987, 然.:)
<asdfasdf> 禁书。。。
<jyfl987> roadt: 所以真是无聊诶 搞来搞去都差不多 就是两套键绑定而已
<asdfasdf> 好学校就是好，这是让人羡慕嫉妒恨，
<asdfasdf> 只能怨自己高中不好好学
<alpha080> 不告诉你，偶就是传说中的两脚书橱，书橱的最高境界。
<jyfl987> roadt: 话说你们脚踏板有团购么
<roadt> jyfl987, 学vi的人这么认为emacs, 学emacs也这么认为emacs, 这就是问题..所在啊..
<roadt>  学vi的人这么认为emacs, 学emacs也这么认为vi, 这就是问题..所在啊..
<alpha080> 偶学校还有相对论那玩意儿。。
<asdfasdf> alpha080: Hardy的书有没？
<alpha080> 其实偶学校一般。
<roadt> jyfl987, 事实上还是有区别的. 你不会想深究的 :P
<alpha080> 当然有
<asdfasdf> 羡慕嫉妒恨呀
<jyfl987> roadt: 不见的 当初vi可不是这样的 只是 vim带了一套东西 还有扩展什么 都是走emacs路线的 把个编辑器搞得很大
<asdfasdf> alpha080: 那个印度阿三的笔记也有？
<alpha080> 只是图书馆旧书多，那儿妹子也多
<roadt> jyfl987, 哦. 这倒不知道. vi 和vim 还有两派吗? :)
<alpha080> 都有滴。。。
<asdfasdf> ...
<dddds> asdfasdf:...
<asdfasdf> 好羡慕呀
<roadt> 有人说妹子了 .. lol
<zxrlha> lol是什么意思？
<zhan> 妹子！
<roadt> alpha080, 哪里啊?学风如此浓厚 :P
<alpha080> 其实我都看不懂，拿一本做掩护打望妹子
<asdfasdf> 明天要靠哭B的物理了，已经离开数学和物理半年了，现在又要靠它们，真的让人很无语，
<alpha080> 偶只是个特例。。。
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:物理专业表示天天学苦逼的物理
<asdfasdf> 半年没翻过物理和数学课本了，都不知道它们长啥样
<roadt> zxrlha, 哇哦. 专业学物理的.
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 羡慕嫉妒恨呀
<alpha080> 其他人都在看武侠跟言情
<jyfl987> roadt: 你不知道原教旨主义者是只用vi的么
<zxrlha> 现在书都看不懂，公式都背不下来
<roadt> jyfl987, 以前还真不知道.. 不过现在知道了~
<alpha080> 没事儿，费曼说学会物理只要四个公式
<roadt> asdfasdf, 大学物理 大学数学?
<roadt> asdfasdf, 还以为你是高中
<alpha080> 不像，估计是机电类的
<zxrlha> alpha080:现在都400个以上了
<asdfasdf> 依稀还记得有几个很出名的问题，不知现在解决了吗？就是 三等分任意角 证明黎曼假想 爱因斯坦的那个统一场的方程式 还有证明欧几里德的第五公设
<alpha080> 没有的事，除了量子物理确实就四个
<roadt> zxrlha, 把青春和泪都贡献给IRC了..
<asdfasdf> roadt: 大一
<roadt> asdfasdf, 哦
<zxrlha> alpha080:量子物理早就开始学了
<asdfasdf> roadt: 哭B的通信
<alpha080> 早都有结论了，你当民科不错。。。
<asdfasdf> 半年来只知道吃饭和睡觉，从没看过课本，。。。虚度人生啊
<zxrlha> roadt:我的青春都不知道怎么就没了
<alpha080> 基础不扎实啊，小子
<roadt> asdfasdf, 爱因斯坦先生不认为 这些东西 跟你的考试有任何关系 :)
<alpha080> 有的百年前就有结论了，你out了
<asdfasdf> 面对不得不挂科的无奈，就好像面对不得不死亡的无奈一样呀
<asdfasdf> 那些有结论了？
<asdfasdf> 第五公设？
<alpha080> 嗯嗯。。。
<asdfasdf> 人家只是说人类的智慧无法证明，可没说外星人无法证明
<zxrlha> 三等分任意角被证明不可能。
<asdfasdf> 等待外星人的证明
<alpha080> 赶快上网搜索，不然你有变成山顶动人的可能
<zhan> 。。。
<asdfasdf> 还记得还有个什么求和级数
<zhan> 你应该说变北京人
<alpha080> 果然一塌糊涂啊。。。
<zhan> 说不定他就高兴了
<alpha080> 那也是，好歹北京户口呢
<asdfasdf> 已经离开它们很久了
<asdfasdf> 现在再看它们感觉好不爽
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:51:20 2011
<alpha080> 你还是先学会求导吧。。。
<asdfasdf> 这个还记得
<alpha080> 会傅立叶变换不？
<asdfasdf> 微分四大中值定理，还有泰勒级数，还有点印象
<zxrlha> 尺规作图中的化圆为方、三等分角、倍立方都早被证明不可能了
<alpha080> 不错不错
<asdfasdf> 傅里叶这个，还没看过，当时快看到时，有事给耽搁了，于是就没看过
<roadt> alpha080, 专业数学?
<asdfasdf> 运动学的方程有些就是泰勒级数
 * alpha080 往asdfasdf头上轻拍三下。
<asdfasdf> s=1/2at^2+vt就是泰勒级数
<alpha080> 偶是文艺青年。。。
 * roadt ...... -_-!
<dddds> roadt:...
<asdfasdf> haha
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:.........
<dddds> zxrlha:...
<roadt> alpha080, 哦, 感觉你是数学专业似的..
<asdfasdf> lol
<alpha080> 大学专业是看禁书
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 围观 数学，， 都是我不懂的。。
<asdfasdf> alpha080: 你大四了吧
<alpha080> 要不要咱来聊聊高分子化合物？
<roadt> asdfasdf, 级数那章看来你得重看了.
<zxrlha> alpha080:好专业，我本来想读galgame专业的
<alpha080> 偶早都怪叔叔了。。。
<roadt> alpha080, 你比文艺青年 明显要高一级  ..
<zxrlha> alpha080:.........怪蜀黍
<dddds> zxrlha:...
<asdfasdf> 怪叔叔都比较喜欢小萝莉，
<zhan> asdfasdf: 你是么？
<alpha080> 没事你还可以练尾行
<asdfasdf> 不知这里有没有小萝莉
<asdfasdf> zhan: 是什么？
<zxrlha> 怪蜀黍=loli控，不过我觉得这里真的不会有小loli
<alpha080> 没了，都被我吓跑了
<sulit> 今天冬至 ,祝大家冬至快乐,别忘了吃饺子
<asdfasdf> 我觉得也没可能有萝莉来
<zxrlha> 你们觉得多少岁以下算loli？
<roadt> sulit, 冬至快乐.
<asdfasdf> 15吧
<alpha080> 三十吧。
<asdfasdf> 。。。
<zxrlha> sulit:冬至快乐
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ ... 你多大阿，，
<sulit> roadt: 冬至快乐,,别忘了吃饺子
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<asdfasdf> 三十都能当女王了
<zxrlha> alpha080:30.......我觉得是14
<dddds> zxrlha:...
<asdfasdf> lol..
<sulit> zxrlha:  冬至快乐,,别忘了吃饺子
<CyrusYzGTt> 我觉得是 18以下。。
<alpha080> 当爹了而已
<asdfasdf> 18已经很大了
<asdfasdf> 你都有孩子了？
<zxrlha> sulit:好吧，去食堂看看有没有饺子吃吧
<zxrlha> 18就比我大了
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 您今年贵庚？
<asdfasdf> .tiem
<zxrlha> 17周岁
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ .. 话说，，我 都 加冠 已有五载了，，快 六载了 都木有 当爹，，也木有 老婆。。
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 16:59:00 2011
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 年轻真好
<zxrlha> .1+1
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 比你大三岁
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: 你还是自抠去吧
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasdf§ ,,,
<zxrlha> 看来这里的人平均年龄比较大啊
<asdfasdf> 晚上看看那哭B的数学，然后看看物理，明天就要考试了，无奈呀
<asdfasdf> 什么都不会，就要考，。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<roadt> asdfasdf, 复习的太及时了.. 再晚的就真晚了
<asdfasdf> roadt: 嗯，我也是这样想的
<zxrlha> 在windows上用什么IRC软件比较合适？我想拉些人过来
<roadt> asdfasdf, 老师给题目没?
<asdfasdf> roadt: 所以我今天下午就没复习，到晚上再复习 lol
<asdfasdf> roadt: 给了几道题
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 这里人已经不少了，
<roadt> asdfasdf, 还好, 有希望.加把劲.
<asdfasdf> roadt: 嗯
<roadt> irc 可以容纳很多人.
<sulit> zxrlha: 应该有,我到外面买面,人家直接说今天不卖面,有饺子
<asdfasdf> 看频道的限制了
<roadt> 不要钻～
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:也是，人已经不少了。
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 17:03:16 2011
<zxrlha> 话说，教新手用Linux应该怎样教呢？
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 你是老手？ lol
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:也用了两年的Fedora了
<sulit> zxrlha: 是啊,你教教我
<roadt> zxrlha, 如果是男生,把windows删了就可以了.
<sulit> zxrlha: 怎么用shell或perl控制系统
<roadt> zxrlha, 如果是女生,那得手把手教才行.
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 俺是新手
<zxrlha> roadt:这..........
<dddds> zxrlha:...
<roadt> zxrlha, 不然 很难明白.
<tusooa> er
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 何必一定要用linux呢
<sulit> zxrlha: 给大家说说,
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 感觉windows挺好的，虽然有些东西是让人挺无语的
<zxrlha> sulit:我不会。因为我不用那个。我还是GUI操作比较多
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:有的人说对Linux有兴趣
<roadt> zxrlha, Linus本人也用GUI.
<CyrusYzGTt> ... weibo.com 我也被 泄漏了 剧透了，， 漏點了。。 嗚嗚 ～～～
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<roadt> CyrusYzGTt, 你是说新浪也盗了?
<sulit> zxrlha: 额,那什么是gui,图形化界面吗
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 一般说那样话的人坚持不了两星期就又回到windows了
<CyrusYzGTt> roadt§ 嗯嗯
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: 求链接
<sulit> zxrlha: 说啥通俗点,我水平低
<CyrusYzGTt> roadt§ 不过 无所谓，我都 一年木有登录过
<zxrlha> sulit:我水平低，不会
<zxrlha> asdfasdf:也是，能坚持的人很少
<sulit> zxrlha: 我是真的不会,昨天 配置gentoo到凌晨一点,还是没配好
<asdfasdf> cli的无奈在于不知道指令，gui的无奈在于不知道所需要的东西在哪里
<sulit> zxrlha: 你教教我
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 17:09:24 2011
<zxrlha> sulit:还没用过gentoo，我自从习惯了Fedora之后就没试别的系统了，因为万一系统出问题的话对我的影响太大了
<sulit> zxrlha: 你真够狠的,整个虚拟的先玩着,熟练了再装不就行了吗
<sulit> zxrlha: 我装了有十多个操作系统吧,虚拟的
<zxrlha> sulit:虚拟的曾经试过。但gentoo要编译的话应该很慢吧。
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 17:12:24 2011
<zxrlha> sulit:我的virutalbox现在又不能用了。我的XP上的游戏啊
<jiero> zxrlha: 游戏何止10万。
<alpha080> asdfasdf cli不会用？你没用过男人吧
<sulit> zxrlha: 那不是玩吗,还在乎那点困难
<jiero> zxrlha: 光linux下就有几千。
<zxrlha> jiero:但好玩的不多，好玩又自己喜欢的更少了
<asdfasdf> alpha080: ..
<jiero> zxrlha: 好玩的也就几百个。
<sulit> zxrlha: 是啊,linux
<sulit> zxrlha: 下却是不少
<zxrlha> 最近发现了片轮少女，感觉挺好的
<sulit> zxrlha: 你学qt吗
<zer4tul> 这频道总是这么热闹
<zxrlha> sulit:不会QT，曾用过GTK
<sulit> zxrlha: 发现啥
<zxrlha> 一个R18的GALGAME
<jiero> 那个不怎么样。。。
<sulit> zxrlha: 那gtk好学吗,意思是学通
<jiero> 今天我玩了真的18 + X 游戏。。。
<zer4tul> zxrlha: 那游戏的名字到底该怎么短句？
<sulit> zxrlha: gtk像啥,在学习时
<jiero> zxrlha: 去找 lgdb 的首页。。。
<alpha080> 啥都不好学。。。
<zxrlha> sulit:反正我不感说我学通了。不过gtk用起来感觉还是不错的
<alpha080> 真人3d么？
<sulit> alpha080: c觉得挺顺眼,也顺人的逻辑
<asdfasdf> 。。。
<sulit> zxrlha: 那你给我点意见,我想学一下
<asdfasdf> c的确挺好的就是符合有点多
<zxrlha> sulit:你要学到什么程度？我又不是计算机专业的，所以都是学着玩的
<asdfasdf> s/符合/符号
<sulit> zxrlha: 你是学什么的,别抢了别人的饭碗
<zxrlha> sulit:我是物理专业的
<sulit> zxrlha: 我想问一下那个雷达,你能做一个吗
<sulit> zxrlha: 我想 以后玩那个
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 你15就学物理专业？你少年班的？
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 中科大还是华科大？
<sulit> asdfasdf: zxrlha 你头多大?脑容量几何?
<zxrlha> 我什么时候变成了15岁的？
<asdfasdf> zxrlha: 看错了，你17
<asdfasdf> <zxrlha> 17周岁
<sulit> 那个机器人,怎么还有下线的时候啊
<sulit> zxrlha: 年轻有为啊,在哪埋没着
<zxrlha> 颐和园路5号
<alpha080> 一师是个好学校
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: 我想念，我高中告白的那个女生。
<sulit> http://baike.baidu.com/view/6633579.htmzxrlha: 噢,
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: cyrusyzgtt MingHui Ho 这么冷，竟然要我出门，没门，我宁愿不要那个快递。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasdf§ 哦，， 那你就行动吧
<sulit> 人才啊
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: cyrusyzgtt MingHui Ho 目前并没有申请imf的基金，没有在中国境内外有银行帐号，本人是中国人，生活在中国大陆，也没有委托境外人士代理我的事务。特此声明，本人虽然希望有钱改善生活环境，但是本人对其他人不信任，所以只会自己亲自办理，以及所须程序简单快捷，并且安全快捷的到达我所在的地方，并由本人亲自å
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasdf§ .. 你别发乱码。。
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasdf§ 我这里显示乱码 : cyrusyzgtt MingHui Ho 目前并没有申请imf的基金，没有在中国境内倖有银行帐号，本人是中国人，生活在中国倧陆，也没有委托境倖人士代理我的事务。特歀å£
<CyrusYzGTt> °æ˜Žï¼Œæœ¬äººè™½ç„¶å¸Œæœ›æœ‰é’±æ”¹å–„生活环境，但是本人对其他人不信任，所以只会自己亲自办理，以及所须程序简单快捷，并且安全快捷的到达我所在的地方，并ç”
<CyrusYzGTt> ±æœ¬äººäº²è‡ªå
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的客户端不支持，，
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<dddds> asdfasdf:...
<sulit> asdfasdf: 快递是张暖气费单,不交,小心人家停了暖气
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: 用 Fedora 15 GNOME3還可以，，就是桌面經常 fuzzy screen
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasdf§ 么事？？ 我都用 f16了，，你还用 f15
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 你用dos吗
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 我看过,太纠结了
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 啥意思？？ 我dos是在 win3.1前，在用，，现在早就不用了
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 17:30:02 2011
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 我试过,就一些小程序,太纠结了,我还不会用它上网
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 好用吗
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ .忘记了，， 不过 linux的控制台最好用。。 上网方便快速
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 真人明年见了
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 我主要是想了解一下操作系统的知识,结果啥都没看到
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 我也觉得是
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 你多大
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 哦。。 我也不懂，，自己google吧，，
<asdfasdf> 用dos上网？。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 翻看 log,, 最近的剧透在 今天的 15:00-17:30有说明
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 噢
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasdf§ 你可以用虛擬機 試試
<alpha080> telnet？
<nTest> http://tech.163.com/11/1222/09/7LSA1E3P000915BF.html
<nTest> 年末大欢乐么
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 17:35:01 2011
<sulit> 这两天这就讨论这,不是我们这得某些"神"干的吧
<sulit> 不过也有些不地道,黑国内的干啥,国外的随便黑
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，， 这次事件，让我的 新的帐号会转移到国外了。。
<snugglecat> sulit, 你怎么知道是国内黑的
<snugglecat> sulit, 可能是美国正在打网络战
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 找不到那文章了， 挺郁闷的
<nTest> 我以后再注册账号直接随机20位密码，用keepass管理，反正总是泄露，就搞变态点吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ???
<sulit> snugglecat: 你看看那截图,中文的,外国人一年半载学不了中文的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 美国准备打网络战
<CyrusYzGTt> nTest§ 用 sha512生成，，还有 二次加密转换密码
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦哦。。
<snugglecat> sulit, 中国人打包不可以么
<snugglecat> 中国人打包， 根据地址起个名不是很简单么
<nTest> ke\fs20 e\fs21 pass生成密码就很不错
<sulit> snugglecat:你想象真好,你去当当福尔摩斯,我估计能性
<asdfasdf> snugglecat: int a=malloc(55); memset(a,1,54); memset(a+54,0,1); printf(a);
<asdfasdf> snugglecat: lol
<draketang> 显然黑的人很讲道义了 好吧，错的是那些被黑的网站
<sulit> snugglecat: 我听说, 用虚拟机学黑客不错,有谁试过,
<sulit> snugglecat: 说不定祖国哪天就得用到你
<asdfasdf> ..
<sulit> draketang: 我不知道,我不是很想想清楚这些事,只知道馍能吃
<draketang> 如果存心做恶，黑客大可以不公布这些数据，然后用数据库里的帐号密码去登录taobao,支付宝什么的
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 17:45:46 2011
<draketang> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 22 日 星期四 17:45:40
<asdfasdf> 天又黑了
<asdfasdf> 一天又这样过去了
<sulit> draketang: 我看你有做黑客的潜质,你应该学学
<asdfasdf> 人生呀，就是这样的无奈呀
<draketang> 错的是那些网站阿，根本不把用户的隐私当回事
<sulit> draketang: 你学会了偷漏点消息哈
<sulit> sulit: 不是,我说你那个想法很好,就是用他们的帐号和密码登陆陶宝,你太适合了
<draketang> 要是黑客学那个偷天陷阱，用几千万个帐号去登录taobao。大概1/3能登上去吧，然后每个账户转1块钱到自己账户上，估计也没人发现
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: lol..
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，， 这不能稱爲黑客，，是駭客了。。
<asdfasdf> 讨厌黑客&骇客
<asdfasdf> 没事偷人家的密码做啥，有本事把GFW干掉！这才是真正的黑客
<daf3707> 是某组织吧，自已搞自己？
<sulit> draketang: 你真的很有才
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<asdfasdf> 等网络战真的开打的时候，那些民间的黑客还会出来逞能吗？
<sulit> asdfasdf: 你真强
<sulit> asdfasdf: 应该可以
<sulit> asdfasdf: 民间的人才还是有的
<draketang> asdfasdf: 黑GWF? 估计没多久沙县小吃就要送到家了
<asdfasdf> 外国那些IT公司估计手里都握有几个通用漏洞吧，等真的开打了，还不是一边倒
<debianer> draketang: 沙县小吃和GWF有什么关系
<daf3707> debianer: 你是不是兰州拉面的？
<daf3707> 不是的话就可以告诉你
<debianer> daf3707: 不是
<debianer> 说吧
<asdfasdf> IEEE和那些标准的制定者都有些通用的漏洞吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 讨厌 祸及无辜的 战争
<draketang> debianer:  这你都不知道，据说沙县小吃是政府的秘密部门。跨省通缉的时候为了避免打草惊蛇，都说 你的沙县小吃送到了，或者装作交水电费的
<daf3707> debianer: http://bbs.tigtag.com/thread-1068928-1-1.html
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: 你说战争一开打，是不是就不用翻墙了，美国人民会帮我们把GFW推倒的吧
<asdfasdf> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 17:53:57 2011
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasdf§ ,,,
<asdfasdf> CyrusYzGTt: 又到吃饭时间了
<daf3707> .time
<dddds> Thu Dec 22 17:55:51 2011
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<sulit> ===	hitchcock.freenode.net Thursday December 22 2011 -- 11:58:22 +02:00
<sulit> 这个怎么改啊
<sulit> 我输入/time就出来了
<sulit> 可是时间不对
<sulit> 我去了,到时间了
<sulit> .time
<jiero> AssaultCube 用 GMA3000就能全效果 1440*900跑啊。。。
<jiero> 所以要是手机的话肯定可以应付。
<Inode_LF> hi
<Inode_LF> 没人
<roadt> 我记得正常的channel 都有一条"don't ask for ask , just ask".
<ofan> RT @davyho: 下载了一份CSDN泄露出来的用户密码，查了一下暗恋的女孩的帐号。密码竟然是我以前的手机号。我给她打了一个电话，她在电话那头哭了。这时从电话里传来一个稚嫩的声音，“妈妈，你哭什么？”她说，“爸爸终于给我们打电话了。”
<cfy> ofan: 都是暗恋，孩子哪里来的。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 你有没有csdn帐号？
<ofan> cfy: 微小说懂吗
<cfy> ofan: 不懂。微小说，也得合理啊
<ofan> cfy: 不懂幽默
<ofan> 继续看game of throne去
<roylez_> freeflying: .
<iGoogle> cfy: 没。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 吃完饭啦？
<mayli> 什么是年终奖？
<roylez_> cfy: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7029/6549528243_a554d5a619_z.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7ff14bc2gw1doaimcwn2bj.jpg
<jiero> roylez_ 我正式成为接待售后人员了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8bda0e83jw1do6gu6muhlg.gif
<roylez_> jiero: 正式的工作？
<Jagdwurst> jiero: congratulations
<jiero> roylez_ Jagdwurst 不是正式工作。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 那说啥正式
<phoenixlzx> hi
<phoenixlzx> 大家有知道怎么用pdf做幻灯片么...
<draketang> phoenixlzx: impressive
<phoenixlzx> draketang: ?
<draketang> phoenixlzx: 有一个软件 impressive,可以把pdf当ppt放
<phoenixlzx> draketang: windows下有么？
<draketang> phoenixlzx: 不知道了
<Jagdwurst> phoenixlzx: adobe reader　不就能把 pdf 当幻灯片放嘛……　我用了好几年了
<phoenixlzx> draketang: 老师问我她看到外国人用pdf做幻灯片，要我帮忙问问...我在kde-offtopic问了半天没人理
<Jagdwurst> phoenixlzx: okular 放起来效果更好
<draketang> win下肯定有，很多pdf阅读软件就带
<phoenixlzx> draketang: 看到了..okular有演示模式...
<Jagdwurst> phoenixlzx: adobe reader 也有，ctrl + p 还是什么的，一般直接点菜单..
<phoenixlzx> Jagdwurst: thx~
<Jagdwurst> adobe reader 支持的花样也多
<alvin_rxg> 请教： shell 和 shellxy 在此有人否？网上常看到相关的文章。是不是得在 reader 里关注下了……
<alvin_rxg> 怎么，都被盗号了？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: ?
<alvin_rxg> nix
<mayli> alvin_rxg: shellx 吧
<alvin_rxg> http://shell909090.com/blog/
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天没课?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 今天的翘了。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 提前 weihnachten
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我昨天下午就提前了 :D 可恶他们晩上 machen theater，把我今天的计划毁了
<alvin_rxg> theater ?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: theater machen
<alvin_rxg> 原谅我的德语吧……是说他们要演戏吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: shellex 和 shellexy 都跟着吧。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: shell909090 的简历说， c/c++ 15年……
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg:
<jiero> 我不学无术
<jiero> 另外，今天
<jiero> 发现买了 humble frozenbyte bundle 最大的收获竟然是 Trine 的
<alvin_rxg> 机器不行
<jiero> Soundtracks...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那个密码列表有多大?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 600W, 说是 100多MB。后期其他各大网站的又出来了，再200多MB
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 对于做密码爆破机，很有帮助
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，weibo 评论里有看到说这个的
<jiero> ...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 有直接的连接方式吗?　晩上去图书馆下载，　不能用 ed2k
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 没，都是 p2p 的
<Jagdwurst> ....
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 要不你下一份，这两天我去图书馆了问你要?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 好的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这个数据太有价值了
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 。。。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 中国人习惯研究?
<Jagdwurst> 昨天看到有人讨论 csdn, 我以为又是 gfw 出了什么事。再说 csdn 上好文章早已渐渐消失，昨天没关注。没想到是这事
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 源数量 300
<gebjgd> 我都不知道我的密码是什么了
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 多玩网_800W.rar 216MB 人人网500W_16610.rar 49.5MB 猫1000W_8228.rar 91.9MB 嘟嘟牛_66277.rar 205MB 7k7k2000万_2047.rar 194MB 178(1000w)_3087.rar 103MB
<snugglecat> 五毛干的么
<snugglecat> 还是美分干的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给一个csdn的
<snugglecat> 啥时侯破解 gfw 啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 顺便找回我的老密码
<snugglecat> 谁破解 gfw， 非翻墙
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有163 和sina的么
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: amule 都有……
<jiero> 谁嗖嗖我的用户名，能找到吗？
<snugglecat> 谁吧 gfw 搞瘫痪了， 这才是正事
<jiero> sugar's delight - 18禁止 女女 合体 电子图像小说，想要的去google，运行 .sh
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 怀疑是有人针对新近禁城的实名政策
<jiero> 疯狂点击数分钟都没结局。直接删除。
<Jagdwurst> jiero:　第一，以后破密码有了现成的字典。第二，这也是个统计分布的模型，可以用在其它不相关的计算、模拟上。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: en...
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 可能是国宝干的。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: I understood the value for business...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 谁搞的?  怎么有这么多网站?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 不知道，我不知道哪里去查来源
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 可能集团作案。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 与这几天广东 陆丰 海门 的事情有关
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 无关
<jiero> 听辩解说为备份服务器么。
<draketang> 以前外国人的密码本破中国人的密码不好用
<draketang> 现在好了，有现成的国人密码本了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: csdn 的必载。毕竟它的消息是可靠的
<jiero> 中国人的密码。。。开个论坛就差不多明白了。要是让 一叶搞这个。。。
<jiero> lol
<snugglecat> 把所有 账户 都黑了， 完全禁声
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 99.6%
<Jagdwurst> wow
<snugglecat> 把能在网上发表的都黑了
<snugglecat> 然后嫁祸 黑客
<snugglecat> 然后借口把互联网给关了
<draketang> 看到别人做的统计，竟然csdn上有 649个人把 woainima 做密码
<gebjgd> 去下载
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 说不定你写毕业论文都还要用到
<draketang> wocaonima 565
<snugglecat> wocaogcd 有多少个
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<snugglecat> 还是把互联网关了吧
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 还差 270KB，没人给我资源了……
<gebjgd> 终于能找回我的用户名密码咯
<snugglecat> 与金正日死了有关
<draketang> 谁来写个脚本用那些邮箱 密码登录taobao,然后一个账户里扒一块钱下来吧
<Jagdwurst> 好像我硬般上只有 82MB 的剩余空间了………赶紧删东西，好下载 csdn，让密码来的更猛烈些吧
<snugglecat> draketang, 写个脚本， 用每个帐号登陆然后发表 反动言论
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 找不到来源…
<snugglecat> draketang, 写个脚本， 用每个帐号登陆， 扮演角色游戏， 互相对骂
<snugglecat> draketang, 写个脚本， 用每个帐号登陆， 扮演角色游戏， 然后互相表达爱意
<tusooa> .
<draketang> 所以说爆出来反而好，不爆出来的人才是居心不良
<snugglecat> draketang, 用每个帐号去喊一句 "***万岁"
<gebjgd> 真好.感谢啊.csdn的密码我好久都没想起来了.这下终于有着落了
<Jagdwurst> 过两天听听打官司的结果
<snugglecat> 用 gebjgd 的帐号登陆， 发表对 alvin_rxg 的爱情宣言
<gebjgd> 真是为国为民的好福利啊
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我都不知道我的帐号名字了
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 6年前注册的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 从来没上过
<jiero> 好吧。。。
<snugglecat> 我临时注册的，基本没用过
<jiero> 我都 CSDN 前天才听说。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 正常
<jiero> 因为这个问题
<jiero> gebjgd: 玩 hammerfight ，好玩。
<snugglecat> 用 主席的 帐号登陆， 在上面写 满 踢猫 的忏悔
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我用一次注册一次，N 多个帐号，连名字都不知道叫啥
<gebjgd> jiero: 三位一体中
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  hammerfight不错。
<jiero> gebjgd:  1 / 2 ?
<gebjgd> jiero: 2
<jiero> gebjgd:  双人战？
<jiero> gebjgd: 和你老婆？
<gebjgd> jiero: 天天晚上搞
<gebjgd> jiero: 单人
<snugglecat> 单打
<jiero> gebjgd: 拉你老婆，她玩女的，你玩男的。
<gebjgd> jiero: ?
<snugglecat> draketang, 写一脚本， 把所有账户名串成一起， 成为一诗歌啥的
<gebjgd> jiero: 跑不动
<jiero> gebjgd: 你就一台能跑动 trine 2的电脑吗.。。
<snugglecat> 说回来， google 的帐号没盗吧， 现在我只保留这个了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: trine 可以多人？
<snugglecat> 后来，女儿学到三年级第七单元48课《智烧敌舰》时，遇到一个问题：“三国里谁最有智慧？”女儿刚看过《三国演义》彩图本，觉得答案应该是：“孔明和庞统”。叶开在一旁看了，颇开心：“孩子是真看明白了。”但次日老师批改此题时，给了女儿一个大红叉，因为标准答案是：“诸葛亮”。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 莫非猿大头的帐号也在其中?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 他名号是啥
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 看来不止有登录名和密码，连邮箱，抠抠号这些都有
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> jiero: 是的
<ofan> RT @ztshia: 我的密码都很简单，都是我女朋友的姓名首字母加生日……所以……我养成了经常更换密码的好习惯。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: lol 下载完的 renren.com 里边，有一堆 *@qq.com 的
<LOL_> snugglecat: 163邮箱帐号有没有被泄漏
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 是trine可以多人
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: renren.com 也有?
<snugglecat> 不知道， 不用
<alvin_rxg> Title: 人人网，中国领先的实名制SNS社交网络。加入人人网，找到老同学，结识新朋友。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。好
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 对，近50MB
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 除了密码有别的信息吗？
<gebjgd> 人人网的没用啊
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 就用户名和密码。没别的
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 有贪官和情妇之间通讯记录
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 有裸照
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 网易的有没
<jiero> 没吧。
<ofan> gebjgd: 人人，csdn,多玩，178,7k7k的我都下了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩 黄色游戏吧。
<snugglecat> “我们的课本设定孩子都是笨蛋、无知者、很低级。”叶开说，所以才会有那些低级的、随意篡改、粗制滥造、幼稚的课文。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我今天不慎下水，拉一个。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 拉什么？
<gebjgd> jiero: trine2 是3个人随便换的
<gebjgd> jiero: 一代似乎不是
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  。。。 http://www.neko-soft.com/?page_id=2
<alvin_rxg> Title: Sugar’s Delight | Neko-Soft
<jiero> gebjgd: 一也是随意换，不过2可以更多组合
<gebjgd> 178是什么?
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 晕，好像 lgdb 首页那个
<gebjgd> 7k 7k是什么?
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你成机器人了?
<jiero> LOL_: 机器人原来就是他的
<gebjgd> 上班去
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 有你的。 lol
<LOL_> jiero: 不是WiiW的吗
<jiero> LOL_: 那我就不知到了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 去看看。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,给我 人人的，， 我想找回密码，， 大概是 两年注册的。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 告诉我邮箱
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 对了，，我也要 淘宝的，，
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: http://xxoo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: xxoo.com: The Best Search Links on the Net
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. ..我上次给你的地址的 ed2k的，，你怎么能这样
<jiero> 现在这里一个女的都没了吗？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 啥ed2k?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 就是 csdn下载的那个 ed2k地址
<ofan> 我都忘了
<LOL_> ofan: 163的有没有泄漏
<ofan> LOL_: 没
<LOL_> ofan: qq呢
<ofan> LOL_: 没
<LOL_> 为什么没呢
<freeayu> hello
<freeayu> anyone in Australia?
<alvin_rxg> freeayu: jiero
<LOL_> jiero: 有人找你 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我很悲摧，， 找到的 csdn weibo.com都有我的帐号和密码，，还有邮箱。。。 所以问你拿 人人。。
<ofan> 。。。。。。。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: renren的也暴露了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 有 126 163 qq gmail么，， 或许我也有泄漏的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 嗯
<ofan> 没有
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 是你的人人账号和密码？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 对了，， 还有 msn的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯嗯，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 有我一个很老的邮箱，但是我不可能用那个邮箱注册人人
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 额，， 我说，，我发现 我的 qqmail的帐号和密码也泄漏的，，
<ofan> 奥
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 好悲摧，， 我发现，， 这次 泄漏资料事件，，是 针对我的，， 我都注册过，，除了 当当。。
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 改了么
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 目前改了 ..都木有改，，我发现忘记 修改问题答案了，，除了 qqmail..
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: qqmail也泄漏了?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 目前都木有改，，我发现忘记 修改问题答案了，，除了 qqmail..
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯。。我的。。
<ofan> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我忘记 修改密码的问题答案。
<ofan> 直接登陆不上了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯，，
<ofan> 修改不需要问题答案吧
<ofan> ...我去
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我说的是 csdn 和 weibo.com那个
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你太悲催了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还改什么， 没就没了吧。 我就用 google 的帐号了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 其他服务要他干嘛。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, google 我改密码了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 好吧，，我以后改另外的 帐号了。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 其他就算了
<ofan> 我前几天给我google账号弄成2-step verification了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 要人要偷就偷呗， 基本我就没用过
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 最糟糕的是，我都是输入真实资料的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: qqmail的泄漏不以为着mm的qq密码也泄漏了吗
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那又怎么样
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..是 qqmail的独立密码被泄漏了。。
<LOL_> ofan: 那登陆太麻烦了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 顶天立地， 怕啥知道 真实资料。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 额，， 会被恶意注册或者 被骚扰的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 最多发个声明， 凡是打着 何铭慧 名号干的是都不是你本尊就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 好吧，，其实我没有钱，， 不怕。。之不过被别人乱用，而且冒用，感觉不舒服
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 找个好号给我一个,最好是七位的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 最多发个声明， 凡是打着 何铭慧 名号干的是都不是你本尊就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 基本你为所欲为。 公安局找你，就说那不是我
<snugglecat> 是别人冒我名号干的
<ofan> 何铭慧？
<snugglecat> ofan, 是啊
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: mm?
 * CyrusYzGTt 声明：不得用我的信息，除非经过本人在清醒，思想清晰等正面情愫处于正常情况同意，，必须是面对面的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 是 gg
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 这是个mm名
<snugglecat> ofan, 我证明是 mm
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你打错了，，
<snugglecat> 没啊
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 诚实一点
<snugglecat> 是 何明慧 ????
<snugglecat> 何敏慧????
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 我是 男的，，
<snugglecat> ofan, 你 /whois 他就知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不理你，，我不开心，不想泄漏自己的资料，，想知道 翻看 2008年开始的 log
<LOL_> 铭慧妹妹,你就承认了吧 lOl
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我找到的QQ泄漏资料是 九位数的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 到底男的女的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 男的
 * snugglecat 将 CyrusYzGTt 抱入怀里
<ofan> 生理上？
<snugglecat> 心理上的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯，生理和心理都是男的
<snugglecat> 男人婆
<ofan> 奥
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ofan> snugglecat: 你是女人婆
<snugglecat> 女人公
<snugglecat> 俩都要倒转啊
<snugglecat> 女人婆不是正常的么
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 给我一个
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 来一个
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ??什么？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 啥？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: qq
<jiero> freeayu:  yes?
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  snugglecat 你们两个碰碰
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 应该被收回或者被修改密码了。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你好玩
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ，，滚
 * snugglecat 和 CyrusYzGTt 碰碰
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 无礼！
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 有多少个qq
 * CyrusYzGTt 闪开
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 额
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 659个
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 发我邮箱里
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  玩了那个游戏了？结局是啥？
<alvin_rxg> 没玩
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 一边去
<snugglecat> jiero, 啥游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不发，，我的QQ也被泄漏的
<jiero> snugglecat: 黄色有
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我发现你发的 renren的，，也有我的帐号和密码
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为啥不下水！
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那给一个总行吧
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 私聊
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 需要贡献 ratio 吗？ http://uploadpie.com/dlmkK
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没意思啊。那么多人做种的东西。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 据说 humble indie bundle #3都是精品。。。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> jiero: trine 听了半天后，感觉有点压抑
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那是墓地歌曲
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你要魂归天国吗？、
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 竟然有这样的共鸣
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 真正要想死的是 http://www.braid-game.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Braid
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  哈利波特也想过死。没关系。是个人都想过死
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<alvin_rxg> 不行，还没碰过女人
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 但是你这样一直想要死的太差了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你没做过的事情多了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 没办法，，感觉木有未来，，
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 女人算什么。。。那么平常的事，就是你没真的当回事吧。。。
<alvin_rxg>  x_X
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 密码不对
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你去测试能不能上那个QQ号？？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 所以我说我659个都试过了，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 密码错误
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我知道，，都是这样 密码错误，。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 都不能用?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 腾讯果然变态,留着以前的密码
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， TX连初始密码也保留了，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 腾迅太变态了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 所以，， 我很少更换 TX密码
<Colin-shzsc> 如果改个密码或请求个密码重置都很烦的话，一方面反而会让用户懒得改密码，安全性反而降低了
<Colin-shzsc> 而且貌似我发现只有我朝的网站会把密码框做成不能粘贴的
<Colin-shzsc> 这样子很妨碍密码管理器的使用，反而也降低了安全性
<_maple> 1
<LOL_> snugglecat: 我感觉用qq的pop服务能穷算它的密码
<Colin-shzsc> 支付宝的 Windows 插件就是一例，你不允许通过模拟键盘操作来自动填写这个倒还说得过去，问题是你连粘贴都不让，明摆了不让人通过辅助手段设置强密码嘛
<Colin-shzsc> 不过 Linux 的支付宝插件暂时还没有那么猥琐……
<Colin-shzsc> 连那么注重安全性的 Google 都没有限制密码框的粘贴，我看国内网站这么做只可能有一种解释——他们本来就知道自己的系统不可靠，这么捣鼓一下如果用户的密码设的足够复杂也好歹还能给拿到密码的人制造点麻烦……
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 163有泄漏的没
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还有126Mail
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 泄漏了，不过那些人还木有放出，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 126 163 都是 一个公司的。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 悲摧啊,我有好几个它们的邮箱呢
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 所以我说悲摧，，我也有，，，而且，，出事的基本都有注册
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 他们的服务器都是纸糊的吗?他们的防火墙都是干吗用的?连一个密码都保护不了,
<debianer> 各位，互联网快要实名制了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哼哼，， 不知道，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Colin-shzsc> 也许只是有关方面暗地要求必须开的后门被人发现了罢了……
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你去找你的小弟干掉他们
<Colin-shzsc> 真正可靠的安全系统里面即便管理员也是不可能拿到原样的密码的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 我不会，，我只會瞎說，，瞎猜
<gulang> hi
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 听说老毛子都挺厉害的,找群老毛子修理他们
<Colin-shzsc> 哪怕简单地通过比对 Hash 来确定密码正确与否也比明文存储要强啊
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 呃呃，，我怀疑 这是 一局棋， 而我们是弃子，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我不想当棋子呀,我要当那规则的破坏者,
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 我木有打错 是 弃子 是被放弃的棋子
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 被放弃,是好,还是不好?
<Colin-shzsc> 要我说即便发现了熟人的信息泄漏了也不要轻易地去直接在网上和人家说，谁也说不准你说得话会不会被人抓包
<Colin-shzsc> “人家”指的就是这个熟人
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不知道，可能我们是被献祭的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 推倒那面墙,我们就自由了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 额，， 我等待你能成功
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你来做我的第一个Bot吧
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不行，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我的电脑是用来看fullHD. 看 1080p youtube视频的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 平时下 AV
<mengfei> 我的vpn到期了，一个多月没能看youtube了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  wow  16GB 的 SDHC 竟然只要 $15 。。。
<jiero> 还是 class 10的
<jiero> 恩。我想要了。装 nemo
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ... 什么是 SDHC??
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我们也搞个Bonic联盟,这样很快就能推翻那面墙
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  闪存卡
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 手机用的。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<mengfei> 32G sd 10倍速的要300多
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..木有这么先进的手机，，不关注
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。只要是最近2年的都是用此
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 还在使用 w800i 的路过
<mengfei> 我还是htc viva不坏就不换手机
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。你可以花 $50 买个美国 Palm Pre Plus
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 什么是 Palm Pre Plus
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 用 Web OS的第二个手机
<LOL_> jiero: 国内买不到吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 。。
<LOL_> Webos 一个被遗弃的系统
<jiero> LOL_: 全球寄送吧。
<LOL_> 这年头系统也太多了吧 Android ios wm meego symbian ...
<jiero> LOL_: :-)
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=358269 测试了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 自动转vim颜色主题到listing颜色设置。vimcolor2texlistings.pl
<jiero> LOL_: 管那些干嘛，眼里没有就是没有。
<LOL_> jiero: 全球寄送,运费多少?
<jiero> LOL_: 包了运费$50
<jiero> LOL_: 二手的
<LOL_> jiero: 你从澳洲给我邮寄一个玩具过来,得多少钱?
<jiero> iGoogle: 好吧。。。
<jiero> LOL_: ...没试过。另外，你是谁啊。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 我当然是我呀
<jiero> LOL_: 感觉没有你的存在感。
<jiero> LOL_: 或者这个 nick
<iGoogle> jiero: 有好玩的？
<LOL_> jiero: 本尊无处不在
<iGoogle> LOL_: 谁阿。
<jiero> iGoogle: 玩黄色游戏 :D 18禁，少女和少女纠缠的。
<jiero> pocoyo: 拉你玩。
<pocoyo> jiero: 好。
<jiero> pocoyo:  http://www.neko-soft.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Neko-Soft | Visual Novel Development
<jiero> pocoyo: 你是少女不？
<pocoyo> jiero: ...
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡，那个是十八禁，但是是给女生看的吧。
<pocoyo> jiero: 发现在 linux 下显示不出的内存，撸大师显示得还不错。
<pocoyo> 自从昨天 csdn 那事 我连扣扣都登不上
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。。不懂。
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ThinlPad那AccessConnections有点二，为什么笔记本电脑厂商都喜欢加一个连接管理工具？WinXP自带的多好
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，我也想问，，
<sulit> ofan: 我想了解操作系统的知识,推荐本书,好吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 迷你书-操作系统：精髓与设计原理
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 这是我刚刚在 ed2k下载网站看到的，， 你给个 ssh代理给我，， 就不用感谢了
<sulit> 不懂
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 我恨水,啥都是摸着石头过河
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ .. 其实，我也不懂，，用linux基本要会 man page 。。 --help //info ..就可以不过多数是英文版不懂
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 我准备假期充点电,毕竟回家也没事
<snugglecat> sulit, 注意电压
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 哦，， 好吧，， 有压力才会有学习的动力，， 我给你任务，， 做个 翻墙的，， 集成的。。
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 好的,sulit不怕高压,superlight
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 厂商都有自己的傻傻的电源设计，所以Linux下电源管理才麻烦吧
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 还有 帮我写个 在linux下 显卡 切换的驱动方案
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 玩 hammerfight啊好东西
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不能实现吧。。。内核级别的。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 啥游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我的电源方案 默认是 bios的硬件电源方案，，所以我的linux关于电源管理也有问题
<soiamso> http://www.smzdm.com/geil-value-plus-series-geil-ddr3-1600-desktop-memory-4gb-2-229.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 什么值得买 » GEIL 金邦 Value plus系列 DDR3 1600 台式机内存 4GB*2 229元
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 。。
<MeaCulpa_> 现在双显卡机器在Linux下面怎么玩得？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: nvidia 不想要做，又不开源
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 啊,我知道哪个翻墙的得用网络编成
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯嗯，，所以我 不高兴。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa关一个显卡
<metbsd> ati nvidia哪个比较好
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 就是 hammerfight这个游戏。。。
<metbsd> 作为显卡
<cfy> 毫无了啊
<cfy> 好无聊啊
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ ... 好吧，， 那就给你编写个 能够 使用 AVX vmx 等多个 高级cpu指令集还有 sse4.1\2\3\4 的程序，，
<jiero> cfy: 玩 Sugar's Delight 看2女亲亲热热的
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ ... 好吧，， 那就给你编写任务个 能够 使用 AVX vmx 等多个 高级cpu指令集还有 sse4.1\2\3\4 的程序，，
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 那个显卡切换得 涉及到文件操作,我看过简单的调用声卡程序
<jiero> cfy: 你能看下去就好。
<xjhv> 千元触屏老人机，有推荐的么有，牛逼的人们
<cfy> jiero: ...我还是听歌好了。。。
<jiero> xjhv: 。。。任何Android
<jiero> xjhv: 华为
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ .. 好吧，， 给你简单点，就是 能够在 i915和 GT550M 自动切换的驱动就行
<soiamso> xjhv: smartq ?
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 我自己有个想法,就是把一段英文转换成01代码
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 直接么。只用一个就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ ... ..
<xjhv> 感谢推荐，还有木有，俺正在记下来挨个查咧
<alvin_rxg> ^k^ 哪去了？我不想代班
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 额。。 那不如你写个 能够让某些单线程的使用 多线程的 程序吧，，
<xjhv> 不用局限于智能机，要有比较好的摄像头
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 比如咱两聊天,在这里只要贴出01代码,就行了,别人看不懂
<xjhv> 给老人用的
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ .. 我看不懂，，
<jiero> cfy: 别，去玩玩实验
<jiero> cfy: 我怎么就找不到一个能拉下水的呢
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 如果写得程序好的话,能实现 互译
<cfy> jiero: ....
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 你想想英文就26个字母,需要4位就能解决,
<jiero> cfy: 淌这混水啊
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 还有剩余
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 好吧，， 去学习吧，，我只要成果，，或者如果你分享详细的学习过程，，我不会吝啬去看的
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 剩余的用空格,标点
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 用 拉丁文。。
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 不会啊
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 用这些 ¡¿£¦¨©®½¾ÁÃÀÄÆĂĄæÉéÕÓÖŕГ
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 我的想法是这,可能这儿的高手一会就解决了,可我太水,就以假期 ,写着玩呗
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ .. 我不会编程，，只会围观，，
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 我主要想看些书,不想当打字员,所以,我用以假期
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 可能我太水了
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 哦。。 ，， 我更加水，，不会看代码，。 我连工作都木有
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 工作是为了生活加娱乐,这两样,你都有,不用愁
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ .. 好吧，， 我明天看 魔戒3，，王者归来。。
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 我用linux多半年了,可是好多基本的都不懂,比如什么目录放什么
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ .. 话说，， 你要先去看 wiki页面或者 man pages.. 这是 大小眼教我的，， 呜呜
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 我昨天配置了一晚上gentoo都没成功,真悲催
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ .. 呃呃，， 木有用过 gentoo.. f16飘过
<MeaCulpa_> sulit: 配置？
<sulit> MeaCulpa简单的安装,说错了
<sulit> MeaCulpa网络有问题
<MeaCulpa_> sulit: 无线还是有线
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 虚拟机
<sulit> MeaCulpa发错了,虚拟机
<MeaCulpa_> sulit: o... vbox? vmware? zen? kem?
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ .. 好吧，，我的硬碟不够空间了。。所以不用虛擬機
<MeaCulpa_> s/kem/kvm
<sulit> MeaCulpa我用的vm,专业,界面也好
<soiamso> sulit:  LFS + rh manual
<sulit> 我是想看看操作系统到底是些啥东西
<Kandu> 可惡的 ee 啊
<soiamso> sulit: ppurl.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 皮皮书屋 » 分享电子书
<Colin-shzsc> OpenBox 下用 AWN 作任务栏，AWN 的 Applet 弹出的窗口消失的瞬间任务栏上会有个莫名奇妙的图标一闪而过，不知道是什么问题，其他 WM 未见有此现象
<sulit> soiamso: 我尽力理解吧
<soiamso> sulit: 看看什么是VM
<MeaCulpa_> 电驴，CSDN600万，Sources350
<sulit> soiamso: 好的
<MeaCulpa_> 还有350个源...这还只是mldonkey, emule会更多，Thunder 再多一个数量级
<sulit> 我装了好些虚拟的操作系统,我学懂之前,他们会瘫掉相当一部分
<Honglei_L> ........................
<parkchen> 终于又来了啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 爽歪歪了
<Honglei_L> 谁又来了 ？
<parkchen> 我又来了哦
<parkchen> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 继续爽着
<Honglei_L> YY 爽！！
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg thinkpad t520 + docking station
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg + hp 24寸显示器
<alvin_rxg> ?
<parkchen> 请教一个问题，我的屏幕分辨率 1680＊1050
<parkchen> 字很小呀，看着眼睛受不了呀
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 发给我的
<alvin_rxg> 什么？
<soiamso> parkchen: 应该是dpi没有设置好？
<parkchen> 但是我调低了又很虚
<parkchen> 在什么地方设置
<soiamso> parkchen: gnome 3 就不知道这个选项了
<Colin-shzsc> 如果是液晶屏用点阵显示的话只有 Native Resoultion 是不发虚的
<parkchen> 调到1680＊1050看起来很好，就是字太小，上个网页还要很近才能看得清楚
<Colin-shzsc> parkchen: dpi 和分辨率不是一回事
<sulit> 我这几天,想了一个问题,就是写个批处理,让它自我复制,,复制到指定目录,我想如果同时复制文件达到一定数量级,系统就会瘫掉,或者硬盘 就没空间了
<soiamso> parkchen: 打开libreoffice 看看 A4纸的大小跟真纸是否一样
<Colin-shzsc> parkchen: 不过我还真没调过 dpi
<parkchen> soiamso: 打开office了，然后怎么看呢
<sulit> 不过还有个问题,就是这个操作系统,可能不允许一直这么下去,
<jiero> mugebjgd: 现在 40寸 1080P电视价格都到了 $350了。。。
<soiamso> parkchen: 拿一张A4白纸 放到屏幕上对比 100%
<mugebjgd> jiero 恩。终于有thinkpad用了。爽
<jiero> soiamso: 中国有自己的标准纸张尺寸。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 好吧。。。我没有使用thinkpad的经验可谈
<jiero> mugebjgd: 不过粗陋对比下，也就跟 latitude系列差不多。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我 GMA3000能玩 Urban Terror 么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 能么？
<mugebjgd> jiero 没实验过
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我用过 ATI 9000 32MB 耍，90FPS
<sulit> 用一切合法的行为作出不合法的动作,这大概算是漏洞把
<jiero> 那个CPU是我这个CPU能力的 1/4
<parkchen> soiamso: 纸张的大小和显示器上的基本一样大
<parkchen> ;-)
<cece> wala
<sulit> soiamso: 谢谢指点
<link307> is anybd here?
<LOL_> no
<MeaCulpa_> 安心了...csdn里没grep出偶数据...
<CyrusYzGTt> 你怎么知道，，可以安心了，，难道你认识那些，，
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 自己常用的用户名，密码，邮箱，里面都没有，即可
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ .. 都有呢，,
<link307> 问个问题哈
<zhan> MeaCulpa_: 你的在那些没泄露出来的里面，被非常邪恶的人掌握着。
<link307> c语言定义了结构体类型的数组指针为啥会报错
<xijiao> http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/22/amd-announces-next-gen-radeon-hd-7970-for-549-says-it-soundly/
<alvin_rxg> Title: AMD announces next-gen Radeon HD 7970 for $549, says it 'soundly beats' rivals -- Engadget
<HajasLm> link307, 具体什么错误？
<link307> HajasLm: 应该是传到子函数里出问题了
<link307> HajasLm: error: invalid type argument of ‘->’ (have ‘struct Topt’)
<link307> HajasLm: 原函数里面没有报错，传到子函数理就错了
<HajasLm> 你传的是指针？
<link307> HajasLm: en，穿的是数组的首地址
<link307> HajasLm: 就是说a[10]是指向结构体的指针，然后我把a传过去
<HajasLm> 然后。。
<zhan> 给代码
<zhan> 谁猜得出来。。。
<link307> http://codepad.org/zPtsX6QA
<alvin_rxg> Title: C code by link307- 159 lines - codepad
<link307> zhan: 有点长，只贴了出错的函数
<link307> HajasLm: 然后……就是报错
<HajasLm> link307, 编译出错 编译器会告诉你 错误出在第几行。。。
<alvin_rxg> 把报错的内容写出来呗...
<link307> HajasLm: 嗯 invalid type argument of ‘->’ (have ‘struct Topt’) 很多行都是这个错
<zhan> bot 都说话了，哈哈
<link307> alvin_rxg: 嗯，只要在子函数里边儿取出数组中结构提的元素就报错
<link307> alvin_rxg: 错误就是invalid type argument of ‘->’ (have ‘struct Topt’) 只有这一种
<zhan> 你说是 top[8] top[9] 这东西报的？
<alvin_rxg> 既然那代码都贴出来了，干脆把 compile 的 err 都贴出来呗
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<zhan> top[8] 是 *(top + 8) 是 Topt 类型，不能用 -> 吧， 改 . 看看？
<alvin_rxg> top 是指针，不是数组
<link307> alvin_rxg: 对，
<link307> 那问题究竟处在哪里呢？
<alvin_rxg> link307: zhan 说的
<link307> alvin_rxg: struct Topt * top[10];
<link307> alvin_rxg: 我这么定义的话，top不是数组吗？
<alvin_rxg> lol link307 “二级指针”
<link307> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> (*top[1])->blabla
<zhan> [] 结合性高，所以 top 是数组吧，数组里面放的都是指针
<alvin_rxg> 指针地址
<alvin_rxg> =.= 算了，我自个儿乱了
<zhan> 这么写真可怕。
<link307> alvin_rxg: (*top[1])->blabla 貌似不对吧
<link307> 比如说top[2]，它是一个指针，指向了某结构体
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯，我乱了。
<HajasLm> struct Topt * top[10],  typeof top is struct Topt **
<HajasLm> link307, ..
<zhan> 报错有某一行某一列的吧
<HajasLm> 应该有cannot convert ‘**’ to ‘*’ for argument 。如有你用的gcc
<link307> http://codepad.org/ISURS5dk
<alvin_rxg> Title: C code by link307- 508 lines - codepad
<link307> 完整的
<link307> HajasLm: 没有
<zhan> 我发现了， 他函数里面的参数有个 top 和他说的外面定义的不一样
<Jagdwurst> HajasLm: 你用了 typedef 了吧??  C 里尽量少用
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<link307> zhan: 此话怎讲？
<alvin_rxg> 算了……
<zhan> link307: 你函数参数里面的那个 top 就是个指针啊，你传进去的是啥？
<link307> Jagdwurst: 不过这个简单的程序应该没问题吧
<alvin_rxg> spoj 739, 想不出合适的算法
<Jagdwurst> 我刚赶上直播，还不清楚上下文
<link307> zhan: 我就是传的指针啊？
<alvin_rxg> 外头定义 *top[], 里边虚函数 *top
<link307> zhan: 就是top啊
<HajasLm> link307, 399 行 top 是struct Topt * top[10];
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: spoj 按人数排序，第一页的挺简单，第二页的我头大了
<HajasLm> Traverse_Topten的最后一参数要的是Topt * top
<link307> HajasLm: 那有什么问题吗？ 我想要在子函数中用数组中的东西，所以把数组的手地址穿过去了
<alvin_rxg> 不过也不是全部。只是刚好碰到个头大的。跟之前的质数一样
<HajasLm> struct Topt * top[10] 的top的type是什么。。
<HajasLm> struct Topt **
<zhan> link307: 参数应该改成 Topt *top[] 这样吧
<HajasLm> 简单说法 int a[10] 对因 int *a
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 怎么又是个都　0ms 的题……　这题用不到现成的算法，直接做。
<link307> struct  Topt ** top
<link307> 豁然开朗啊
<HajasLm> liint * a[10]对因什么。。。
<HajasLm> 嗯
<link307> 谢谢大家
<HajasLm> 不客气
<link307> 学习了
<link307> 大家晚安～
<HajasLm> 顺便说一句 我不知道为什么要说少用typedef. 我知道他的缺陷 但是他能很好的提高代码可读性。 特别是对回调函数
<zhan> 谁说的啊
<Jagdwurst> HajasLm:　typedef 把类型都封装起来了，对C来说反而不利。C++ 还能用用，因为它的抽像能力已经足够应复 typedef 帯来的缺陷了
<Jagdwurst> HajasLm: linux kernel 里也都是写　struct。　typedef 不多
<HajasLm> Jagdwurst, .... typedef就是一个别名
<Jagdwurst> HajasLm: 是啊
<Jagdwurst> HajasLm: 你不知道这个别名是个数、指针类型还是个 struct,
<HajasLm> 对Struct而言 任何新的编译器 都不需要typedef了
<HajasLm> 别名就是然你好记住某些复杂的东西
<HajasLm> 如果你说你不知道 那是名字没取好
<Jagdwurst> ?
<HajasLm> 而不是说 不应该取个简单的名字
<HajasLm> 用typedef能给复杂的类型取一个简单的名字
<zhan> 是啊，比如函数指针什么的
<HajasLm> Jagdwurst> HajasLm: 你不知道这个别名是个数、指针类型还是个 struct
<Jagdwurst> 函数指针是例外
<HajasLm> 你说通过别名你不知道类型
<Jagdwurst> HajasLm: 除非你用匈牙利命名，之前加什么 lp, n, h, 这些...
<HajasLm> 所以我说了 那是名字没取好。 而不是不应该取简单名字的问题
<zhan> 那嵌套的数组啊指针啊啥的。
<zhan> 匈牙利命名好蛋疼啊
<Jagdwurst> 还行，写 winapi 程序的时候都在用
<HajasLm> 任何能让你变懒的东西 都是好东西 对编程而言
<HajasLm> typedef起码你可以少打字了 :)\
<zhan> winapi 那些参数名啥的看起来好烦啊，虽然我基本上没看过。
<Jagdwurst> c++ 我喜欢用 typedef, 把什么 iterator 和namespace 省掉
<Jagdwurst> zhan: msdn 用起来很方便。写几个程序就对这些 api 熟练了
 * zhan 是 windows 白痴
<Jagdwurst> 现在也只剩几个自己业余的项目在用win32 api了。正規的都转 C# 了，省时间
<Jagdwurst> zhan: C# 有类似 map 的函数和一些简单的列表处理函数, 4.0 又帯了 zipper。不知道 fold 有没有实现。写起来很有函数语言的感觉。
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爽歪歪
<alvin_rxg> 继续
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: thinkpad t520
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 连包都给了
<alvin_rxg> 什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 红点包
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: thinkpad专用的红点包
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我现在能用的笔记本在公司有3台了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 今天买了包零食“盐棍”
<alvin_rxg> salzstangen
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不好吃
<alvin_rxg> 尝鲜，还行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哭死
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: csdn的密码根本不管用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 163的邮箱告诉我用户名不存在
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都这么长时间了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 6年就删用户啊
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<gebjgd> 太没有职业道德了
<gebjgd> 就是个骗子啊
<alvin_rxg>  ：|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 重新注册了163邮箱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后去csdn选择忘记密码
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞定了.....
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好傻啊
<alvin_rxg> 啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 发现我的csdn是一张白纸......
<alvin_rxg>  x_X 我也是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屁都没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去下载人人网的密码
<alvin_rxg> 早下了 amule 都有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给我吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就下了csdn的
<alvin_rxg> 自己下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想看美女照片
<alvin_rxg>  x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接传给我得了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 才50m
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么不行?
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 再来
<knownbad> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/394672_323493611003903_251637538189511_1204980_650022776_n.jpg
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ftp://92.226.27.250/
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 记得限速下载
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还限速?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 才25k
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 干嘛不 amule 直接下啊？都7、8百K速度的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没速度
<gebjgd> knownbad: 网址太长了.弄短点
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/fe8iR
<gebjgd> knownbad: 很一般
<knownbad> 得透视
<gebjgd> knownbad: 真的?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 如何透视?
<knownbad> 问松鼠
<knownbad> 朝鲜的发明
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真得要到什么时候啊？
<alvin_rxg> 你还是 amule 下吧。速度很快的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很快的 amule没速度
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 15分钟
<knownbad> 下那个？
<alvin_rxg> 丫源了150个，怎么可能没速度
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是你自己给自己 低 ID 了啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 31
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 31个
<alvin_rxg> 高ID， 低ID？
<alvin_rxg> 不可能只有31个源的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看不到高低
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不给你了，自己想办法高ID去
<knownbad> ftp://92.226.27.250/ 当了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠
<gebjgd> knownbad: 原来你也在下载
<knownbad> 凑热闹嘛。
<knownbad> 我都不知道下些什么？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 流氓
<knownbad> 用 aria2 所以可能。。。。。。。
<knownbad> 忘了 default 是 3 还是 5 条线。
<gebjgd> 没有人人网的密码啊
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天晩上的课就去了三人，于是 ausfallen 了...
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那题做完了?
<alvin_rxg> 没，回来还没动啥
<alvin_rxg> 发现之前没像普通二进制那样整…
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天楼上果然安静了..
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 房东给他们警告，我又在他们的门上帖了条子
<alvin_rxg> 今天就赶出去了？
<alvin_rxg>  =.=
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 房东说本来要立刻赶出去的，但现在 weihnachten,　不好办，等到１月再赶
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 害的我今天的事一件也没完成...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天上课每人一杯 glühwein，　一盘 keks
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: hannover音乐学院，我就捧场。 :| http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1349665375/
<Jagdwurst> 那是啥?
<alvin_rxg> 没啥，就欣赏美女
<Jagdwurst> 这个世界清静了..
<knownbad> 这也是美女?
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你有望了。
<alvin_rxg> 有毛希望
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://db.tt/6WISAZG0
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 多大?
<alvin_rxg> 50, renren.com
<Jagdwurst> 50MB?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 明天一早我去银行赴 termin，　之后就去图书馆
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 到时候你架个服务器传我
<alvin_rxg> o
<larry00> ok
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你当 sysadmin?
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: gebjgd: fivesheep_: 内涵 http://imgur.com/DpQHU
<alvin_rxg> Title:  Got some Chinese today, GF was not as amused - Imgur
<knownbad> Jagdwurst: 就是个 loop 嘛。
<knownbad> 骗人的。
<gebjgd> 刚才游戏中
<knownbad> 刚拉屎完
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 什么 lOOp?
<knownbad> 没事拉拉屎而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爽歪歪了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你也拉屎了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 今天爽了.有thinkpad t520用了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，那是 《倾城之泪》
<AndroUser2> 试试
<larry00> n
<larry00> c
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: alvin_rxg 人人网的密码不全
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有我的
<alvin_rxg> csdn 也不全
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 遗憾
<gebjgd> 任晓光
<gebjgd> 竟然没有
<alvin_rxg> 我那早在它还是“校内” 的时候就注销了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 奇怪,那些密码不管用啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你没看新闻吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没看
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<snugglecat> 《》
<snugglecat> <
<snugglecat> []
<snugglecat> 【】
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你说的 校内 两边是什么字符
<snugglecat> 我字体显示不正常
<alvin_rxg> 什么？
<snugglecat> “”“”
<alvin_rxg> “”  引号而已
<snugglecat> 哦 双引号
<snugglecat> 我字体显示不了
<snugglecat> 变奇怪字符
<alvin_rxg> 引号都没了……
<alvin_rxg> “”
<alvin_rxg> “”
<alvin_rxg> ＂＂
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> “”
<snugglecat> “”""
<alvin_rxg> ""
<snugglecat> :)， 隶书没双引号
<snugglecat> <alvin_rxg> ＂＂ 这个是什么字符， 能够显示
<snugglecat> 但比半角双引号大
<alvin_rxg> 怎么我这又是 truetype 了
<alvin_rxg> 妈了个逼的，杨丞琳 - 左边。 歌曲旋律还不错的，歌词丫就一个歪理。ffs
<ofan> yoooooooo
<jiero_> roylez: 抱抱
<jiero_> gebjgd: 还不睡？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-23
<caoxiaomin> 14561
<liyingqiao> ......
<liyingqiao> ibus 显示有问题啊
<liyingqiao> 大红差
<daf3707> liyingqiao: bug吧，很早就有，托盘图标？
<liyingqiao> daf3707: 嗯
<liyingqiao> daf3707: 托盘图标，最近我才用回UBUNTU
<liyingqiao> 不过现在改用GNOME SHELL
<daf3707> liyingqiao: me too
<liyingqiao> 不知道还有机器人没了
<liyingqiao> 大家好
<liyingqiao> 没了
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 23 日 星期五 09:22:54
<eexp> http://v.163.com/video/2011/12/A/5/V7KUJMGA5.html#ld=V68F91IG1
<LOL_> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 23 日 星期五 09:55:13
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<huntxu> eexp: 小e
<LOL_> Xp
<Kandu> eexp: 就是普通字符顏色，在 listings 前加個 \color 就好。剛開始以為你是要自定義處理，於是寫了個模擬下那張圖片，不過是特別加了紅色， 27 到 42 行 http://paste.debian.net/149946/
<zC> emacs --daemon 方式启动后，pkill emacs，就不能回复desktop了
<zC> 各位有遇到的么？
<xiangfu> zC, 没有。pkill 和 killall -s 9 有什么区别。我都是 killall -s 9 来结束 emacs.
<zC> 在kill emacs daemon进程后
<zC> desktop和session相关应该都没有被保存
<zC> 下次再启动daemon后
<zC> 就无法恢复上次的session了
<zC> 这个比较讨厌
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ip靓号没了
<zhan> kill 本来就没保存 desktop
<zC> 那怎么样能保存呢
<zC> (desktop-save-mode 1)  设置为自动保存
<zC> 但是kill时，在最后一口气的时候，也不能存
<zC> M-x desktop-save的话，kill之后，在daemon启动，可以load回来
<zC> 但是，这样的话可能就会遇到“某某PID xxxx是否恢复”的错误提示了
<zhan> 解决办法就是，不 kill
<zC> 。。。。
<zC> 这是个好办法
<zC> 重启机器的话，不就悲剧了
<ilovezoe> 在js怎么实现像shell这样的操作。a=01.html;echo ${a/.html}
<zhan> 在C
<zhan> zC: 为啥要外部 kill， emacs 自己不就可以结束么， 而且还有个 kill-emacs-hook, 随你怎么折腾。
<zC> emacs --daemon方式启动的
<zhan> 这年头谁不是用的 daemon 啊
<roylez> zhan: 一早就看见你在忽悠人
<roylez> zhan: 论文交了？
<zhan> zC: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsAsDaemon <== 看看这个有没有用。
<zhan> roylez: 在做实验，被 lex/yacc 搞昏头了
<roylez> zhan: .
<roylez> zhan: +u
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 搬好了哈
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ip结尾164，一楼死
<jyfl987> 额 原来这里没退出
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你惨了
<MeaCulpa> 我.100
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 一楼灵
<pocoyo> zhan: 我不用  daemon
<MeaCulpa> 早上去麦德龙随便买点吃的，结帐1.2k...
<mooo> 这是哪的物价啊……
<huntxu> roylez: 小金
<pocoyo> zhan: Emacs might crash when run in daemon mode and the X11 connection is unexpectedly lost.Using an Emacs configured with --with-x-toolkit=lucid does not have this problem.
<MeaCulpa> mooo: 魔都
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你付钱了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1069377_460s_v1.jpg
<mooo> MeaCulpa: DEAR!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ilab终于搬远了，thanks god...
<zhan> pocoyo: 没遇到过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我所谓的"随便买点吃的"
<MeaCulpa> 淫荡的题目...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 付钱了？
<Ml_hoo> 吃饭啦
<snugglecat> font 设置 有无根据特定字符使用不同的字体的
<snugglecat> 根据 标点也可以
<snugglecat> 我的字体， 对双引号 显示 奇怪的字符
<roylez> “”“”“”“
<ghosTM55> morning all
<hoxily> ghosTM55: morning you
<ghosTM55> hoxily: :)
<parkchen> :-)
<snugglecat> font 设置有无办法依据特定字符， 设置不同的字体。 或者特定为标点设置字体的做法
<snugglecat> 标点不使用字体的字符， 而使用另一个字体。 我的 一个字体的 “” 显示特殊字符
<Evanescence> 谁能贴一下默认是ubuntu的hosts文件内容??? 我这里cp前没备份,现在不能解析了...
<LOL_> adam8157: char* p="\0";和char* p="0";一样吗?后面还会再追加\0吗?
<LOL_> snugglecat:  char* p="\0";和char* p="0";一样吗?后面还会再追加\0吗?
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你傻啊
<LOL_> snugglecat: ?
<snugglecat> 你想想啊
<snugglecat> 可能一样么
<LOL_> snugglecat: 不懂
<zhan> 。。。
<roylez> cfy: 东西做得怎么样了？
<LOL_> snugglecat: 不一样
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马早
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> roylez: 抱抱
<palomino|working> -_-
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
<LOL_> snugglecat: 但第一个后面不会追加\0吧
<zhan> 。。。
<roylez> zhan: 鲇鱼早
<roylez> eexp: e神早
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你那个语句有毛意义
<zhan> LOL_: 你写个代码去 objdump 去
 * adam8157  轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<LOL_> snugglecat: 分配内存
<snugglecat> 分一个长度为1的内存???
<zhan> roylez: 竹席啊，都中午了。。。
<LOL_> snugglecat: 用双引号分配内存
<roylez> zhan: 恩？中午了？
<jiero> roylez: 主席
<snugglecat> 分一个长度为1的内存???
<jiero> roylez: 没有中午，是下午了
<LOL_> 嗯
<snugglecat> 有毛意义
<snugglecat> 你就 char a; 就好了
<cfy> roylez: 没有做。。。
<zhan> char* 都比 char 大了
<jiero> 没有 gs 的情况下，程序不支持打印的情况下。。。怎么打印啊？
<LOL_> 那又怎么样?
<xiangfu> LOL_, char *p = "1" 后面会有 0 吗？
<snugglecat> LOL_, 再者， 你那样， 退出 域， 你的指针就无效了
<snugglecat> 有毛意义
<xiangfu> LOL_, 如果 char *p = "1" 后面有。 char *p = "0" 后面就有。：D
<snugglecat> LOL_, 直接用 char
<LOL_> xiangfu: 好像有\0
<xiangfu> LOL_, 你都知道
<roylez> cfy: hi
<snugglecat> LOL_, 直接用 char
<LOL_> snugglecat: char* p="\0"*20;
<zhan> 这个 LOL_ 的古怪 C 语言习惯跟谁学的啊
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你那啥意思啊
<LOL_> zhan: 古怪?
<cfy> roylez: ...
<snugglecat> *20就你妈有20个字符了???
<LOL_> snugglecat: 分配20个内存
<snugglecat> LOL_, 滚
<zhan> *20 ...
<LOL_> snugglecat: 那只是一个想法,我想你们帮我实现它
<snugglecat> 奶妈
<xiangfu> LOL_, 在你的电脑上能编译过去吗？
<zhan> LOL_: 找个书好好看看吧
<snugglecat> 告诉你老老实实学， 学完再想跟深的。
<snugglecat> 你一点基础都没，就搞乱七八糟的
<xiangfu> LOL_, 20个内存？ 内存的单位不是 ‘个’：D
<snugglecat> 想， 是好的， 你一点概念都没， 想毛啊
<LOL_> ...
<snugglecat> 实现啥
<LOL_> 用双引号分配内存
<zhan> 谁说双引号可以分配内存的？
<snugglecat> 你学 c++， 用 符号重载 实现
<snugglecat> zhan, 可以是可以， 用 c++ 的符号重载
<snugglecat> 重载 *
<LOL_> C可以吗?
<zhan> LOL_: 为啥不去看书呢？
<snugglecat> * 的左操作数一字符串， 计算长度， 然后右操作数 * 那长度, 然后分配内存 返回
<snugglecat> LOL_, C 啥可以啊， 用函数
 * LOL_ zhan: 哦
<snugglecat> char* ptr = lol_他妈的异想天开分配内存("aaa", 20);
<snugglecat> 好了么
<snugglecat> 都想骂人了
<zhan> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62d2d630gw1dobyfr3u4gj.jpg
<snugglecat> 告诉你老老实实学， 学完再想跟深的。
<LOL_> 哦
<zhan> 小猫脾气很暴啊
<snugglecat> LOL_, 要用 c 座城 char* p = "\x0" * 20; 也没问题， 学 语法分析，弄一翻译程序，  然后你在源码酱紫写， 然后用那个翻译程序去翻译你的源码
<snugglecat> 像 中文 C 那样做
<snugglecat> 翻译成实际的 内存分配语句
<eexp> c 座城 ? 啥？ 马桶
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨
<eexp> 鱼鱼
<LOL_> snugglecat: 哦
<snugglecat> 顺便 弄成用 中文写代码
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=358269 zhan 给你一个脚本玩
<snugglecat> 声明 字符指针 p; 分配 p 20个字符长度大小的内存;
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/6rPGI.jpg
<snugglecat> 声明 字符指针 p; 分配 20个字符长度大小的内存到p;
<snugglecat> LOL_, 声明 字符指针 p; 分配 20个字符长度大小的内存到p;  翻译为 c++ 为 char* p; p = new char [20];
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<snugglecat> 你去实现他
<LOL_> ?
<zhan> eexp: 蛋疼啊。。。
<zhan> snugglecat: 小猫，你讲那么多，估计 LOL_ 都傻掉了
<LOL_> int p="\0\0";
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/NPjL5.jpg
<snugglecat> 声明一字符串变量 str; 赋值"hello world" 到 str; 在屏幕显示 str 的值; 翻译就成了 string str; str = "hello world"; cout << string;
<snugglecat> LOL_, 自己发明一语言， 学语法分析。 中文的， 然后翻译成 c 或 c++ 的源码。 造福我们中国人
<jyfl987> roylez: 对 imap4有了解么
<roylez> jyfl987: nil
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35k23f/
<adam8157> roylez: 这是啥
<zhan> 中文，输入都还要外挂输入法，真蛋疼。
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 中文的好多 那个汉编就是用forth搞出来了
<LOL_> snugglecat: 语言太多了,何必要中文的
<eexp> zhan: 不会做吧。
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<snugglecat> LOL_, 问题是你想的, c根本做不了啊。
<snugglecat> LOL_, c 有他自己的 语法规则
<LOL_> snugglecat: 你创造一门符合我想法的语言吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，我发现你居然会英文
<palomino|working> ...... , roadt
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你要弄你那个的， 就必须 自己发明语言， 用你的语法规则， 可以分析 char* p = "" * 20; 的
<roylez> zhan: http://i.imgur.com/BM415.png
<zhan> eexp: 我做这个干啥？ 我向来认为把代码打印出来是很蛋疼的事情。。
<eexp> zhan: 想得到，就做的到的程度。赶紧学。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/TSM8C.jpg
<eexp> 就知道退缩
<zhan> roylez: 。。。
<snugglecat> LOL_, c++ 有符号重载， 倒是可以实现你那个
<LOL_> snugglecat: 你替我发明吧,我没那个能力
<snugglecat> .... 那你想那个干嘛
<snugglecat> 没能力就别想， 老老实实学
<snugglecat> 要不你不要学 c 学 c++， 用符号重载来做
<zhan> eexp: 你就是太闲了，成天疼
<snugglecat> 符号重载，你也得实现真正的内存分配
<zhan> eexp: 图里面中文还没呢
<eexp> zhan: 那你找一个好玩的来
<LOL_> snugglecat: 发明一种符合我思维的语言,而不是要我去符合他人的思维 :)
<snugglecat> LOL_, 只是 c++ 可以让你做到， 谁都看不懂的内存分配方式而已
<eexp> 。。tex，还说啥中文。
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你自己发明啊
<LOL_> snugglecat: 没能力
<eexp> snugglecat: 你在欺负 LOL_?
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/ChVJG.jpg
<snugglecat> 没能力，就去 老老实实学， 让你有能力好么
<eexp> roylez: 你又欺负破马？
<roylez> jiero: http://imgur.com/6uhhb
<snugglecat> eexp, 他想 char* p = "\x0" * 20; 来分配 20 个字符的， 你跟他说把
<jiero> roylez: 让我看这么丑陋的东西，主席狠心。
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/jUo93.jpg
<eexp> 概念模糊的。说了白说。
<eexp> 浪费时间。
<roylez> eexp: http://i.imgur.com/O00xD.jpg
<snugglecat> LOL_, 用 c++ 帮你实现。 c 应该是不行。 等等
<eexp> roylez: 你不是要砸机器，看到lotus的时候》
<snugglecat> LOL_, 说清楚， 最终长度是多少
<snugglecat> LOL_, char* p = "aaa" * 20; 长度是60， 还是 20；
<LOL_> snugglecat: 20
<snugglecat> "aaa" 有毛意思啊
<snugglecat> char* p = 20; 可以么
<LOL_> "\0"
<nTest> 学python吧，直接b="a"*20\fs21
<snugglecat> 那个是啥意思
<snugglecat> 分配后 整个内存快填充 0 么
<snugglecat> 如果不是， 那个有啥意义
<LOL_> 嗯
<zhan> malloc 不就完了么。。。
<snugglecat> 分配后整个内存填充0? 确认下
<LOL_> 嗯
<snugglecat> zhan, 他不就是想 char*p = "\x0"*20; 么
<snugglecat> 你告诉他 malloc 他也不听的
<zhan> char *p 出来的空间他又不能用
<snugglecat> LOL_, “aaa"*20; 是啥意思
<LOL_> 怎么不能用?
<zhan> 人家放在只读区的。不知他想干嘛
<snugglecat> 填充 "aaa" 么
<snugglecat> zhan, 他不按常规的
<LOL_> 嗯
<snugglecat> zhan, 他的意思是用一种特别的方式来分配内存
<zhan> 打回去看书
<LOL_> ...
<wishstudio> snugglecat: 我很好奇这语法c++能实现么……
<snugglecat> LOL_, 还剩俩， 截断他么
<snugglecat> wishstudio, 应该可以的
<jiero> 现在的手机很少能单手操作吗？
<snugglecat> LOL_, "abc"*5; 最后是 "abcab" 最后的 c 不要了么
<mooo> jiero: 我都是单手操作的啊
<wishstudio> snugglecat: char *, int 什么的都是 primitive 类型重载不了*吧……
<LOL_> snugglecat: 我要的是\0
<jiero> mooo: 谢谢
<snugglecat> wishstudio, 他给正确的参数应该就好。
<snugglecat> wishstudio, 我要测试一下， 现在不敢说
<snugglecat> LOL_, 那你要那个干嘛
<zhan> 要0 也就 malloc 一下，然后 memset， 或直接 calloc
<snugglecat> LOL_, char*p = 20; 不就好了么
<snugglecat> LOL_, 干嘛 要 char*p = "\x0"*20;
<LOL_> snugglecat: Just for fun :)
<wishstudio> char *p= 20 不对吧……
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你的意图干嘛
<snugglecat> wishstudio, 现在不清楚， 我得实验下
<zhan> 我觉得他来找乐子的
<wishstudio> ………………char *p=20就是把p的地址设成20
<mooo> char *p = 20明显是奔着段错误去的
<LOL_> snugglecat: 意图就是让Printf读不出东西 :)
<snugglecat> LOL_, char *p = "\x0"*20;
<snugglecat> LOL_, "\x0" 没意思啊
<LOL_> snugglecat: 对
<snugglecat> LOL_, 那我 char* p = "A"*20; 可以么
<zhan> 原来他要的是非打印字符
<LOL_> snugglecat: No
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你那个不能改的， 要那个干嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.ifanr.com/65425
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/aeOoZ.jpg
<snugglecat> 我直接 char* p = 20; 行么， 分配 20 个字符长度， 填充 0 行么
<snugglecat> LOL_, 我直接 char* p = 20; 行么， 分配 20 个字符长度， 填充 0 行么
<LOL_> snugglecat: 别的可以改?
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你可以 char* p = "A"*20; ????
<LOL_> snugglecat: 行
<snugglecat> 你不是说必须填充 0 么
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/nVvtm.jpg
<LOL_> snugglecat: 好吧,填什么也行,我只想要方法
<snugglecat> 等
<jiero> roylez: http://i.imgur.com/gYiCL.jpg http://i.imgur.com/rnjWJ.jpg
<roylez> jiero: 神马棒槌玩意？
<jiero> roylez: 前几天问你的那个游戏
<wzlxx> 谁现在还玩sawfish?
<wzlxx> librep里执行shell命令后的输出如何到字符串？
<snugglecat> LOL_, 快了， 挺麻烦
<snugglecat> LOL_, char* p << 20; 行么
<LOL_> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> 重载 = 号，必须是 非静态成员函数
<snugglecat> 不能重载为全局的
 * jiero 抱抱 pocoyo`
<roadt> palomino|working,  ?.
<LOL_> 听着好复杂
 * ScarletWolf 重新申请帐号，重新做网民。。。。
<snugglecat> LOL_, char* p = a("\x0")*20; 这个可以忍受么
<snugglecat> LOL_, * 符号要求左操作数是个类， 不能是标准 数据类型
<LOL_> snugglecat: 可以
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你申请内存打算做什么， 给个例子
<LOL_> snugglecat: 这是C++?
<LOL_> snugglecat: 存取吧
<zhan> c++ 的不要，喔也
<snugglecat> 等
<MeaCulpa> .
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你需要指定填充字符么
<snugglecat> LOL_, 例如 想分配 20 个字符长度， 并填充 'a"
<snugglecat> lol_ptr p = fill ('a')*20; 酱紫恶心么
<LOL_> snugglecat: 嗯,
<LOL_> snugglecat: 感觉更复杂了
<snugglecat> 啥复杂
<snugglecat> lol_ptr p = f('a')*20; 酱紫么
<snugglecat> f('a')指明填充符号
<snugglecat> 不复杂， 怎么能弄你那个
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 救命啊，， 我发现 irc密码。文件。。。 悲摧的
<snugglecat> 要不 lol_ptr=20; 就好了?? 不指明填充符号
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa:
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 救命啊，， 我发现 又 opera 密码。文件。。。 悲摧的
<jiero> xbox 360 现在不到 1000 人民币了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 怎么写个 shell通过用的function?
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 救命啊，， 我 又发现 opera 密码。文件。。。 悲摧的
<snugglecat> LOL_, * 的操作数不能全是标准数据类型
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ?
<LOL_> snugglecat: 哦,好吧
<MeaCulpa> 通过用？
<jyfl987> 通用
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你这纠错能力真差
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: shell通用？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我一般写的是POSIX格式，bournshell+ 通用
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 之要你不上csh
 * MeaCulpa_ 两个我
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 这似乎也可以 那posix格式的 应该如何写才算通用
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你是这个意思？
<MeaCulpa> https://github.com/MeaCulpa/dotfiles/blob/master/aix/.func
<LOL_> snugglecat: 马上又要考试了,这次是悲催的物理
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我这aix下面用的函数们，在bash下也okay的，ksh okay, ksh93 okay
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: function () { BODY; }
<eexp> momo MeaCulpa' body
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 去
 * MeaCulpa momo ee Boob
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 只要你不用bash, 就不会有这样的问题 :)
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Solaris okay, 但是bsd 的root 默认是csh
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 关键是 数字这种东西是通用的么？
<eexp> 18mono MeaCulpa_
<eexp> 18m 整天折腾各种异类系统啊。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 数字？
<eexp> 痛苦不
<MeaCulpa> 神恶魔数字？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我只弄aix
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 啥数字...
<snugglecat> LOL_, 有一个问题
<lwj> topic
<LOL_> snugglecat: ?
 * MeaCulpa rdesktop=>ssh=>ssh=>ssh=>console
<eexp> 哦。似乎你还弄win啊。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我现在穿越的厉害
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你那个指针指向其他 指针时， 原指向的指针怎么办
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 单位的工作平台，没办法，MB
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你那个指针指向其他 指针时， 原指针怎么办
<lwj> 啦啦，有人听到吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在家爽，我咪红酒呢
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你那个指针指向其他 地址时， 原 分配的内存 怎么办。 释放他么， 还是不管
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<LOL_> snugglecat: 不明白啥意思
<mooo> lwj: 收到收到
<eexp> 都可以缩在家了？ MeaCulpa
<lwj> 大爷
<lwj> `
<LOL_> snugglecat: 不管
<eexp> roylez: 你咋不缩
<lwj> `
<roylez> eexp: 他的办公室被投毒了
<eexp> 不至于吧。是有人得病了？
<roylez> eexp: 有人戴口罩上班
<eexp> 疯牛病？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 培根裹图林根，淬上gauda，Jalapano, 辣酱油，出来撒Pamersan, 再来点德州带回来的BBQ Source
<eexp> 风流病？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 神仙过的日子啊
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你分配内存后。 用一指针指向这块内存。 你指向另一个内存地址， 是把新的内存块的数据复制过去， 还是把原内存块 释放， 然后指向新的内存块。
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你不能不管啊
<snugglecat> 分配的内存不释放的么
<snugglecat> 不回收的么
<LOL_> a="\0"*20;通过操作a去操作这块内存,不用新的指针
<snugglecat> LOL_, 那你 a = b; 了呢
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 我问你，，你有 opera的帐号么。。
<LOL_> snugglecat: ?
<snugglecat> char* a = "\x0"* 20; ....... char b []="hello world"; a = b; 这个怎么办
<LOL_> snugglecat: 一个指针只管这一段,何必管别的
<snugglecat> 之前分配的怎么办
<snugglecat> .............................
<snugglecat> 你这个指针不动了么
<LOL_> snugglecat: 一个指针只管一段
<LOL_> snugglecat: 嗯
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Linux下面跑过IO么，你们用Blast?
<snugglecat> LOL_, char* a = "\x0"*20;   a = strcpy (a, "hello"); 酱紫呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 对
<LOL_> snugglecat: 好吧
<snugglecat> LOL_, strcpy 可以保证 返回的 地址 就是 a 指向 的地址。 但另一个函数呢
<snugglecat> LOL_, 例如这个函数会返回一个这个函数分配的地址， 这个怎么版
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 哦，multipath的话io的目标设备是啥，filesystem 的基础设备是啥，/dev/mapper下面的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你写raw设备还是写文件系统
<snugglecat> LOL_, 就是不是 a 会指向另一个地址， 他原先分配的怎么版。 怎会不动呢
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: raw的目标是啥？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: /dev/rhdiskxx
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 没有这种设备
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: multipath 都弄进了/dev/mapper下面
<LOL_> snugglecat: 我晕了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你也要用blast吗？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 不，我不用
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 那你问啥
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我只是想知道对哪个跑io
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: /dev/mapper下的就好吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 好的明白了
<freeflyi1g> roylez: you didn't show up last night
<LOL_> snugglecat: 物理考试要开始了,
<snugglecat> 好吧， 等你晕完先
<roylez> freeflyi1g: ...
<LOL_> snugglecat: 我去考试先,回来在说
<snugglecat> hao
<LOL_> snugglecat: Bye
<jiero> 谁告诉我。。。Fedora是不是也是滚动型发行版啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> rawhide才是
<mooo> jiero: 不是！
<jiero> 为啥我内核是 3.1.5
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不是
<mooo> jiero: 这跟内核有啥关系
<jiero> mooo: Debian/Ubuntu啥发布版本都不会升级内核的。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 内核升级和滚动没关系
<ilovezoe> jiero: 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Fedora可能升，但是Gentoo决不会升内核
<ilovezoe> jiero: 來arch吧
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 只有Fedora这样把用户当小白鼠的才会升内核吧
<jiero> ilovezoe: 我嫌麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> 高兴了 3.2内核支持 IT9135的驱动了。。
<MeaCulpa_> Arch也不升内核的吧
<ilovezoe> jiero: arch.不麻煩。滾動升級。
<jiero> MeaCulpa我看到好多 Fedora 16发布后还继续升级大版本的软件包。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 是啊那是升阿
<MeaCulpa_> RH那么多东西，总得有人帮忙测..
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。。Debian Ubuntu都不。
<MeaCulpa_> RH缺tester
<MeaCulpa_> 养那么多Dev, 可以理解嘛
<mooo> jiero: Ubuntu确实内核升的没Fedora那么快，不过这不代表Fedora就是滚动升级
<pocoyo> jiero: 会升级内核啊。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Gentoo是滚动的，但不升内核
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Gentoo内核不在包管理管辖范围内
<jiero> MeaCulpa 谢谢你告诉我gentoo的事情
<MeaCulpa_> 哦，gentoo也可以升内核，gentoo-source 的一个use, 开了即可
<MeaCulpa_> 但我想没人会开...
<MeaCulpa_> 包管理管的是内核src不是内核
<ofan> yooooooooooo
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<jiero> ofan: 要你的大头。
<jiero> 中国缓慢网速的收益者还有广告商，速度慢有更多时间看广告
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我类个去
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 美国那边的linux tame, perl, 用nim..., 找hostname... hostname早被我改了
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/189982
<huntxu> eexp: 小e你又調皮了
<eexp> 小嘘嘘，又乱说话
<adam8157> eexp: 小e~~~
<eexp> 蛋疼了？有好玩的没
<zhan> 阿姨真闲
<mooo> 大家都是做什么工作的呀？
<eexp> 出去视察去。
<mooo> ee是主席……
<ofan> 小e
<ofan> 小姨？
<zhan> 恩，去炸阿姨的交通工具去
<huntxu> 直升機不好炸
<zhan> 我记得阿姨在论坛公布了他家的 google earth 坐标的。
<huntxu> 那個不是雕貼的麽
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 23 日 星期五 15:15:29
<snugglecat> knownbad, 菊花断货了
<knownbad> 开始在后院种
<eexp> nnnd 你们都没好玩的。回家算了。
<zhan> 真羡慕阿姨，天天都玩得舒服死了
<BackSorry> 郁闷死我拉。 ubuntu现在还有能用的Q么？
<zhan> Q？
<palomino|working> webqq? , BackSorry
<BackSorry> 额，我想要个客户端；不要官方的那个；
<BackSorry> web我现在在使用呢；不喜欢网页的。；
<palomino|working> 那只能等马总有朝一日突然迷恋上linux了
<adam8157> eexp: 小e~~~
<zf> 独家消息！雨林木风获Win7独家封装权http://pcedu.pconline.com.cn/softnews/yejie/1112/2629807.html
<snugglecat> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BC4l605P/A0g4.jpg 这个有啥特别的
<keyboard> http://member1.taobao.com/member/loginByIm.do?&errurl=http://banner.taobao.com/////groups/////designer/////topics////9179
<mooo> 雨林木风终于把关系打通了
<keyboard> 有人解释一下这个网址是什么意思吗？在win下的用户不要点。
<snugglecat> keyboard, 怎么了
<keyboard> snugglecat, 有人说，在 win下的阿里巴巴用户点了这个网址帐号会冻结。
<snugglecat> 哦
<keyboard> 我不知道中间为什么用那么多的/
<keyboard> 起什么作用的？
<snugglecat> 那个看服务器怎么处理吧
<snugglecat> ? ...... 后面的， 随便什么都可以的啊， 就一变量
<keyboard> 能解释一下这段网址是怎么执行的吗？
<snugglecat> 我怎么知道， 我又不是淘宝的
<snugglecat> http://banner.taobao.com/////groups/////designer/////topics////9179 你是说这个有问题吧
<snugglecat> 这个只是 errurl 的值
<snugglecat> 看那边是怎么处理这个值的。
<keyboard> 起什么作用？
<snugglecat> 我怎么知道
<snugglecat> 我又不是写服务器程序的那个人
<snugglecat> ? 问号后边的是通过 get 请求发送到服务器的一些 数据
<BackSorry> 郁闷， 找到了。
<snugglecat> 格式是 aaa = bbb&...， 到底服务器怎么处理这些数据的， 从网址看不出来的吧
<snugglecat> keyboard, 明白了么
<keyboard> 9179是啥？
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我不懂， 问大牛
<snugglecat> knownbad, 知道那地址的 9179 啥意思么
<keyboard> 看懂了
<snugglecat> 你厉害
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<keyboard> 我是这么理解的
<snugglecat> 说说
<keyboard> 前面是一个淘宝成员的帐号，而且是直接可以进去的帐号。如果对方阿里巴巴在线的话。那就是免进的。
<keyboard> 而后面是让这个帐号执行一些非法的数据，如：让这个帐号自动转帐等等
<blambin> 那个irc可以 绑定到gtalk里么
<knownbad> 睡觉了，每天得买机票
<Terry_> knownbad, 你是卖机票的么，，，还需要每天买
<snugglecat> keyboard, 不是酱紫的
<snugglecat> keyboard, 别人怎么认证呢
<snugglecat> keyboard, 也没有用户名字段啊
<snugglecat> Im.do 是用户???
<snugglecat> LoginBy   Im.do???
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 2货老美，写的测试程序调用32位的lib
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 测试平台从没有32位的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<snugglecat> keyboard, 你的意思是， 点击这个连接的人已经登陆 淘宝， 就是 cookie 能直接进淘宝， 然后后面 的 errurl=... 可以关闭他的帐号？？？
<snugglecat> keyboard, 别人点击没用啊， 别人又无登陆信息
<snugglecat> 登陆过淘宝且保持登入状态， 才说得过去阿
<keyboard> snugglecat, 你错了。如果别人阿里巴巴刚刚好在线
<keyboard> 对于他来说点的话那是免登陆的
<snugglecat> keyboard, 那别人用什么信息登陆进去的
<keyboard> 阿里旺旺和支付宝是绑定的
<snugglecat> 那个网址， 那段是登陆名。 既没有 cookie， url 有无登陆信息， 有无 post 请求， 只有 一个 errurl 的 get 请求， 别人怎么免登入呢， 登入到哪个帐号呢
<snugglecat> LoginbyIm.do 是用户名
<keyboard> 当阿里旺旺在线的话点击网址是免登陆的
<keyboard> 就好比你QQ在线，你点QQ网址。就是免login
<snugglecat> 不也是和自己的阿里旺旺有关么
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我就是应为装好机器手贱，改了hostname, 一切老美的tame脚本都跑步起来
<snugglecat> 有问题也是自己的帐号有问题啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 丫的又看了1小时perl代码
<snugglecat> 那网址 对应的 账户 是 LoginBy 后面的 Im.do???
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 看1h perl, 晚饭胃口都没了
<snugglecat> Im.do 登陆了， 你点击 就可以 让他 的帐号转帐????
<snugglecat> keyboard, 我的意思是说， 点击那个网址， 有作用， 也会影响自己的 在线的那个帐号。 别人点是没用的， 点击的人必须是这个帐号的人， 而且在线， 可以免登入
<keyboard> 是的
<keyboard> 因为这个地址来自阿里旺旺
<snugglecat> 我没有阿里旺旺啥的， 我怎么点 也无关系啊
<snugglecat> 没人转帐给我
<snugglecat> keyboard, 单看那网址看不出来的啊
<daf3707> 网络一断，libreoffice打开文档竟然要1分钟，平时秒开，禁用网络连接后可以秒开……………………
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 4层ssh, 一层hmc console, 3层screen...
<keyboard> snugglecat, 是的，这个需要一个有支付宝帐号的人。去看地址栏怎么变化，有些变量是干什么用的
<snugglecat> keyboard, 要从 地址 看出啥端倪， 只能靠猜
<snugglecat> 单地址， 就一url后面跟着名叫 errurl 的一串字符值。
<snugglecat> 这个值啥意思， 不是 地址的问题了
 * MeaCulpa_ google music 不错
<fivesheep_> https://twitter.com/#!/SiMaNanNO5 司马南老师来了
<keyboard> snugglecat, 我是这么想的，这些变量一定和支付宝有关系，所以在地址栏应该可以看出相同的。从而从那儿能判断出这些变量是做什么用的
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 不错？
<snugglecat> 起什么作用的？/ 能解释一下这段网址是怎么执行的吗？/    我现在明白你说的了， 但你当初问得不对。
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 恩，还行，找到不少我mp3的封面，音量也方便
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 我记得beta的时候，所谓google music就是搜索本地的mp3，然后传到服务器上
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 恩，比较违法乱纪
<blambin1> gtg
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 太..
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我结婚的时候入场伴奏是Metallica, 老婆走红毯伴奏是Nightwish...
<ofan> ..
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 帅气
<snugglecat> 起什么作用， 怎么执行。 单一网址看不出 怎么执行， 起什么作用。
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 在场的老人没心脏病发作？
<snugglecat> 告诉我 http://atompubblog/atomPub.php/service 起什么作用
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 老人们自顾聊天，没人care的
<ofan> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: . 貼個字體配置文件的地址
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 帅啊.. 等我也这么搞
<huntxu> adam8157: 好久沒寫忘了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我本来准备拿WWE里BigShow来入场的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 后来觉得太夸张了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 就那2米多400多lbs的家伙...
<ofan> 。。
<snugglecat> keyboard, 你从那个地址那个部分判断你说的
<keyboard> snugglecat, 晚点聊，我在和一个女的聊天
<mooo> ………………
<snugglecat> keyboard, 你怎么看出 自动转帐的， groups??? designer??? topics??? 9179?? 还是 不正常的 "////", 怎么不会是简单地给个错误的请求， 让服务器无法处理而挺了帐号
<keyboard> snugglecat, 你说的是对的。我同意你的意见！：）我现在有点忙
<adam8157> huntxu: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.fonts.conf
<adam8157> huntxu: 收到没
<mooo> keyboard在研究终身大事
<snugglecat> 好吧， 只是觉得你问得奇怪
<huntxu> adam8157: 拿到了
<adam8157> huntxu: ok
<zzmfish> 微软中国否认曾就Win7封装权问题与雨林木风接触 http://www.techweb.com.cn/internet/2011-12-23/1134807.shtml
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 国内好像不能以个人名义，用快递发送数据光盘到国外去的，大家有类似的经历没？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • KDE下的網絡接口監控 KNemo http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358658 KNemo 是 KDE 桌面下的一個系統任務圖標，用來監控網絡接口流量數據。安裝方法：sudo apt-get install knemo 下載軟件: http://open-source.siagoo.com/front/entries/9714/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsonic — 2011-12-23 16:50
<mmfei> 光盘不能快递的吧
<sulit> 要钱吗
<mmfei> u盘光盘药品。。。那些人不收的
<sulit> 不是现在都要钱了吗
<mmfei> 快递的好像不收的
<mmfei> 你可以包装一下再拿过去快递。。。应该可以混过去
<sulit> 额, 我理解错了
<Patrick_DJ> mmfei: 他们说是要以公司名义，而且要盖公章才行。
<Patrick_DJ> mmfei: 有道理，哈哈~~
<mmfei> Patrick_DJ , 那祝你好运了
<cfy> roylez: 死主席
<roylez> cfy: 啥？
<huntxu> roylez: 那老金是死了沒錯啊哈哈
<roylez> huntxu: .....
<mmfei> 我寄过药水。。。。第一次就是不允许邮寄。。。然后回去包装一下，就过关了
<cfy> roylez: 把我kick了
<roylez> cfy: 这周一直没踢你啊
<cfy> roylez: 还没下班啊。。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 都要周末了
<cfy> roylez: - -!
<cfy> roylez: 死主席
<roylez> cfy: 说了一周踢你一次的
<roylez> cfy: 做人要守信
<mmfei> 0。0
<adam8157> cfy: 我这周还没踢呢阿
<adam8157> roylez: 昨晚最后搞定了. US要放假, 那些人催啊催的...
<adam8157> 小e 哪里去了
<cfy> adam8157: roylez: 你们可以互相kick着玩。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 哦?
<roylez> adam8157: 我们踢cfy玩，怎么样？
<chenshaoju> 。。。。腹黑属性爆发了。
<adam8157> roylez: 握手
<chenshaoju> 。。。好腹黑。
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 少举大侠
<palomino|working> ......
<chenshaoju> adam8157 =3=
<chenshaoju> adam8157 Ubuntu格式化了，装了Windows……好久没上了，感觉Unity很糟糕。。。
<adam8157> chenshaoju: debian sid + awesome路过
<chenshaoju> adam8157 买了一个VPS，调教中。
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 传说中的少举大侠最近在干什么
<adam8157> 我擦 配合太好了
<chenshaoju> adam8157 忙着玩魔兽。　　＝。＝
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 你是刚上大学?
<chenshaoju> adam8157 不，工作了。。。
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 呃...
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 还以为是小盆宇
<chenshaoju> adam8157 恩。。因为翻墙还有Twitter API等等多种需求最后买了VPS。还行，9.99美金一个月，承受得起！
<chenshaoju> adam8157 ＝。＝……
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 我安心用公司VPN
<chenshaoju> adam8157 。。。哼切呸～～
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu中，软件一般安装在哪个文件夹里？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358663 麻烦前辈介绍下ubuntu的文件系统，以及如何安装软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 DCtzs — 2011-12-23 17:18
<adam8157> chenshaoju: =,=
<ilisp> 靠
<chenshaoju> adam8157 正在研究X-Chat的快捷键。。
<adam8157> chenshaoju: irssi吧少年
<ilisp> adam8157: roylez: sb
<adam8157> ilisp: ... cfy
<roylez> ilisp: ..
<roylez> ilisp: 太激动了
<ilisp> ....
<chenshaoju> adam8157 马上试试。
<roylez> ilisp: 我说了一周只踢你一次，没踢你第二次啊
<ilisp> roylez: 。。。。。
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> ilisp: 这次是 adam8157 踢的
 * ilisp ....
<adam8157> ilisp: 我也一周一次, 紧跟主席步伐
<cfy> faint
 * adam8157 还有谁? 跟着主席走?
 * cfy 太苦了。。。
 * huntxu 舉手
<roylez> cfy: 激励你早日作出那8kb阅读器
<adam8157> huntxu: 给你个op? 但是你得每周...
<Kandu> 壞蛋蛋，壞主席 沆瀣一氣啊
<cfy> Kandu: +1
<adam8157> Kandu: ...
<adam8157> cfy: 啥时候毕业阿 来俺们公司不
<cfy> adam8157: 好啊。。。
<roylez> cfy: 是啊，啥时候来咱公司啊？
<adam8157> cfy: 啥时候阿
<cfy> roylez: - -!
<adam8157> roylez: 别抢
<roylez> cfy: 你来了，我请你吃饭
<cfy> adam8157: 明年6月。。。。
<cfy> - -!
<adam8157> cfy: 签哪家了?
<cfy> Kandu: 话说，你的那个密码，泄露的是真的么？
<cfy> adam8157: 没啊。。。。其实我想考研，不知道考的上不。。。
<cfy> roylez: 干嘛请我吃饭。。。
<roylez> cfy: 我拿推荐费，当然请你吃饭...
<adam8157> cfy: 考啥考... 上学有啥意思 roylez 你说是不
<cfy> roylez: .....
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<chenshaoju> adam8157 界面太复杂。。文本什么的最讨厌了！
<cfy> adam8157: 。。。。。
<cfy> chenshaoju: 复杂么。。。。cli才简洁啊
<adam8157> chenshaoju: ...
 * cfy 去图书馆看 数字信号处理去。。。。。
<chenshaoju> adam8157 文本白痴表示敲了半天还是不会用。。。。算了，xchat还是不错的。。。在Ubuntu上也用过好一阵。
 * roylez 下班
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 恩 确实
<cfy> chenshaoju: irc client?
<cfy> chenshaoju: 明显erc好用啊
<chenshaoju> cfy 。。。。我搜搜。。。
<adam8157> chenshaoju: erc是emacs的 不要上当
<chenshaoju> adam8157 。。。。
<chenshaoju> cfy 坏银。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 給我op
<cfy> chenshaoju: 怎么坏了。。。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我要每周踢一次cfy
<chenshaoju> cfy Windows什么的，最喜欢了～
 * cfy ecl竟然也要23MB的启动内存。。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 你看, huntxu 多坏. 我帮你踢了他
<cfy> 23MB...好歹也是embeddable的。。。。
<cfy> chenshaoju: 你这话说的。。
<cfy> chenshaoju: emacs是夸平台的好不好！！！！
<huntxu> adam8157: 萬惡的op
<cfy> adam8157: 万恶的op
<chenshaoju> cfy 。。。。。感觉像邪恶的.net一样。。。
<chenshaoju> ＝。＝，下班，各位慢慢聊。
<cfy> chenshaoju: ...
<jyfl987> cfy: 不是吧 居然要23mb
<jyfl987> cfy: 我觉得主要是他要弄个core image的问题
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯，是。不过这样启动也太大了。。哦，我看看不加载东西试试
<cfy> 也许有asdf啥的加载了。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 我怀疑那些内存究竟是不是有效使用的 也许只是他一开始划的而已
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯，也许是的。
<cfy> jyfl987: 启动大嘛，估计能改。像clozurecl的array是很好的。如果你把'(unsigned 8)作为类型的话
<jyfl987> cfy: 哪里有那么多东西 可能是他预先划了一块内存 不一定会真的占用了那么多
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯。
<sulit> <a href="www.google.com">google</a>
<sulit> 不行啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 你有用过cl写web么
<cfy> jyfl987: 有hunchentoo
<cfy> jyfl987: 有hunchentoot
<jyfl987> cfy: 关键是你有没有写过 发个链接看看
<cfy> jyfl987: 有啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 用的hunchentoo
<cfy> jyfl987: 用的hunchentoot
<cfy> jyfl987: 我找找
<cfy> jyfl987: 我写过blog,那个blog啊 https://github.com/chenfengyuan/cfy.blog
<jyfl987> cfy: 硬编码的 不怎么好阿
<jyfl987> cfy: 我还以为会很抽象 想不到 又是一个这种的
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。。。
<roadt> 表示没有用过ecl 写web..不明白..
<roadt> 有优势不?
<cfy> jyfl987: 没见过高级的。。。你试试cl-http?
<roadt> 怀疑只是练手尝试的干活
<jyfl987> cfy: 等我学会了再说呗 你估计是对行业不了解导致
<jyfl987> cfy: 这东西 无非是 mvc 你那个硬编码html在里头 碰到要提供json api就傻眼了
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。有空去了解了解
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Tweak 0.6.0发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358665 此刻，当我宣布Ubuntu Tweak 0.6.0正式发布的时候，我非常地激动……因为我们整整花了两年多的周期来计划、制作和发布这个版本。两年前，当我写下《Ubuntu Tweak 0.6碟照》这篇文章时，我并不知道我将会在这个时候发布它。2011年年初时，我开始正式 ...
<jyfl987> rtmeme: RT @Hazel_Zhu RT @nyliulei RT @zhaoshao: 通知：据可靠消息, 圣诞老人在到中国进货途中摔倒，至今无人敢扶，今年圣诞节取消，请互相转告。
<cfy> jyfl987: 收到
<HFeng> 早已收到
<Kandu> cfy: 真的
<lazybone> ..
<jyfl987> cfy: 你那个blog用的什么框架
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥意思？
<jyfl987> cfy: 我知道了
<jyfl987> cfy: 为什么要有符号类型呢
<cfy> jyfl987: ?
<jyfl987> cfy: 去那边说去
<Kandu> jyfl987: 小站不用 mvc, 反而增加複雜度
<Kandu> jyfl987: *用了反而增加複雜度
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那你以后迁移更痛苦 加个新东西也痛苦
<Patrick_DJ> jyfl987: 用MVC，无关项目大小。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 当然现在可以玩 nginx 配置编程了  hook 不同的url 做不同的处理 这样灵活 又不要求你搞得很抽象 缺点就是代码很杂
<jyfl987> Patrick_DJ: 不要跟我说 跟 Kandu 说
<Kandu> jyfl987: 到加新東西痛苦的時候，那是自然
<Patrick_DJ> jyfl987: 看错人了.
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • GNOME3 真的很影响游戏速度。看人测试了KDE+OpenBox大概最快。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358668 GNOME3 真的很影响游戏速度。看人测试了KDE+OpenBox大概最快。 KDE的Kwin有些情况强过OpenBox？哪个更好？不知了。看着办吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2011-12-23 18:16
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我刚才想那个模式也可以
<Kandu> jyfl987: 啥模式?
<roadt> jyfl987, 在用lisp开发web?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 用一个服务器在前面做代理 后面用各种 *gi 协议 hook 你想要的 uri做处理就行了
<jyfl987> roadt: 我学cl可不就是为了快速做web么
<roadt> jyfl987,行业需要?
<roadt> jyfl987, or技术选择..
<jyfl987> roadt: 这年头需求改得太快了 虽然变态 但我觉得也应该要理解他们 毕竟 竞争激烈
<jyfl987> roadt: 我个人见解而已 另外受 hackers and painters 影响
<jyfl987> roadt: 学好 cl做个网站 去y combinator骗投资阿
<roadt> jyfl987, 掉线了..
<roadt> jyfl987, 投资 o_O
<jyfl987> roadt: 骗么
<roadt> jyfl987, 远大理想. 加油 :)
<jyfl987> roadt: 你是学生？
<roadt> jyfl987, 不, 只是从没想过用lisp做web. ;)
<jyfl987> roadt: 那你用lisp做啥？
<roadt> jyfl987, 虽然见过些许人在用.
<roadt> jyfl987, 玩... 没有真的东西. >.<
<Kandu> jyfl987: XD 剛說的小站，特指 cfy 做的小站，肯定不會大
<alpha080> hello,world
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你小看了 cfy
<roadt> jyfl987, 不过以一个lisp外行来看, lisp做 web还是感觉很奇怪.
<jyfl987> 下班走人 回家再说
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃 cfy 應該沒多少需求吧
<roadt> Kandu, 已飞
<kjk> 谁有能上G+，推特的hosts，
 * ScarletWolf 糟糕，G+开始刷H图了。。。关掉
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 果然是 色狼 ，， 竟然有 H图
<CyrusYzGTt> kjk§ 找 那些 黑 CSDN 人人，， etc..的 肯定有。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: G+上有人在发。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 不是你发么？？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 不是我啊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 把Ubuntu Server作为远程测试服务器，怎么设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358669 我的PHP 服务器是在另外一台电脑上（操作系统为：Ubuntu Server 11.0，安装系统的时候已经LAMP，输入本机的IP192.168.1.222 也有提示成功。 It works! This is the default web page for this server. The web server software is running but no content has bee ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 好吧，， 暂时不是你，，
<Kandu> roadt: 果然飛了
<kjk> CyrusYzGTt:  我就是想翻墙出去找这些东西
<CyrusYzGTt> kjk§ 找 ofan
<kjk> ofan: 在不
<roadt> Kandu, jyfl987专搞lisp?  俺这种一般都只想用python做..
<roadt> Kandu, 特别是web.
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 有生意了
<kjk> 汗
<kjk> 免费不
<CyrusYzGTt> kjk§ 免费我貌似有 cjb.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: CJB.NET
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你又带班？？
<ofan> 收费
<kjk> 好吧，我是想翻墙出去找爆出来的那些库
<ScarletWolf> kjk: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kjk§ 我也想要，， 找到也给我一份
<ScarletWolf> kjk: 这个，真不用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 双系统安装出现问题~求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358671 EASYBCD引导安装UBUNTU，原系统为WIN7，安装过程出现问题，再安装就出现不能安装显示已挂载，除非重新分区，再启动WIN7，D盘已经无法使用，求高手解决阿。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hl717 — 2011-12-23 18:57
<kjk> CyrusYzGTt: 好
<roadt> 还有不会翻墙的..
<kjk> 这里有没有人有那些库的下载地址
<kjk> 不会免费翻呀
<roadt> 哪还有收费的 ..
<roadt> 好吧..
 * ScarletWolf 收工
<kjk> roadt: thx
<roadt> o_o
<Kandu> roadt: 不知，要不等他回窩上綫后問問
<roadt> Kandu, 哦.不用.   :)
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 升级12.04悲剧了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358672 upgrade_ubuntu.png看帖子说笔记本的SATA硬盘可以直接接到台式机上，翻箱倒柜找出了蒙尘已久的笔记本拆出硬盘挂在了台式机上。想来想去给它装上了ubuntu然后被论坛诱惑（好象是大三八的帖子）升级12.04，重启，果然牺牲了 统计信息: 发表于 由 cikekid  ...
<parkchen> :-)
<alvin_rxg>  1204...
<CyrusYzGTt> 16.01
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275074/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址吆? 金刚互撸娃―喊麦！ - AcFun.tv
<alvin_rxg> Title: AcFun.tv - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<alvin_rxg> 咦？没取消掉？
<alvin_rxg> regex 里边 ^ 得转义…
<roylez_> cfy: n好听不？
<roylez_> cfy: 比刘德华唱的好
<cfy> roylez_: 在看这个 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM0Mzc2MTAw.html
<^k^> cfy,啥网址吆? 父亲 - 时长0:39:00 - 2011 - 电影 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<roylez_> adam8157: 还是害你吧 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM0Mzc2MTAw.html
<adam8157> ...
<snugglecat> cfy, 看着都疼
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过没？
<roylez_> adam8157: 很带感
<adam8157> roylez_: 还没打开...
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天的那个阿三的《关于女人》看过没？
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 你怎么这么奥特
<zC> 终于把emacs daemon调教的差不多了
<zC> lisp和python跑起来还不错
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我是新手 求助大侠们 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358673 我的本本是thinkpad e125 linux11.04 上网卡是华为E220 连到电脑上没有反应 现在电脑只能通过无线上网 请问我该怎么设置啊？？谢谢高手给指点指点！！万分感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wzxtcc — 2011-12-23 19:29
<autumncat> ..
<autumncat> 有没有人熟悉 M$ 的 CryptoAPI
<snugglecat> autumncat, 喵
<autumncat> snugglecat: :)
<snugglecat> autumncat, 去 #windows
<autumncat> snugglecat: 去了。。
<autumncat> snugglecat: 刚才join microsoft 。。 每人
<snugglecat> #windows 有人， 404 个呢
<autumncat> snugglecat: 我说 microsoft ..
<snugglecat> 应该是 ##windows
<autumncat> 晕。。。security 要注册帐号。。
<yhlfh> 待该吼
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • pptp拨号以及路由选择问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358675 因为工作需要，配置了一个到办公室局域网的pptp。 最近，配置上出了点问题，望好心人帮个忙。 ** pptp拨号之前 sarrow@V130:/Files$ route -n 内核 IP 路由表 目标 网关 子网掩码 标志 跃点 引用 使用 接口 0.0.0.0 192.168.2.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好
<snugglecat> 何明辉 好
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??? 么事
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E4%BD%95%E6%98%8E%E8%BC%9D 你好厉害
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 何明辉 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不是我，，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我也想出名，，可是这个不是本尊
<snugglecat> 何明辉 -- 29年参加革命，任红十六军战士，1931年7月13日在本县潭山送工糟被敌人杀害，时年23岁。
<Jagdwurst> lol
 * snugglecat 敬仰 CyrusYzGTt 
<Jagdwurst> 瞻仰 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滚
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ ,,,
<snugglecat> :)
<kjk> 唉，找到地址的都下不了啊，不找了
<liwei> .bot
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • DVD安装卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358677 刚刚用dvd安装结果卡在copying fies ，光驱好像还在工作，但是我等了半个小时，实在等不下去了，卡住是不是正常啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-12-23 20:39
<liwei> yi da dui fang kuai ...
<alvin_rxg> liwei: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址吆? InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<wiewi> zheme zhineng
<zhangkaixuan> linux文本模式下显示中文 使用zhcon还是fbterm???
<zhangkaixuan> 那个比较稳定?
<cfy> 开X...
<Yan> quti
<Yan> =  =
<chen-xiao> zhangkaixuan:jfbterm
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 法国已经被回回占领了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac277210/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 【-_-】法国穆斯林女子医院生娃被揭面纱 丈夫怒袭护士 - AcFun.tv
<alvin_rxg> Title: AcFun.tv - 天下漫友是一家
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，， 如果不想折腾输入，就用 zhcon
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 输入是折腾吗？ zhcon 才是吧
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ zhcon自带输入。。 安装 zhcon就有输入法
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 那也是折腾
<zhangkaixuan> zhcon自带中文输入法？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..额，，好吧，，最近你比较低落，我不跟你聊了
<zhangkaixuan> 跟jfbterm的ucimf和ibus-fbterm相比如何?
<alvin_test> http://www.google.com
<kk> alvin_test ⇪ ti: Google
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 最近踢人正爽
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ，，好了，，不说了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.google.ee
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Google
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275074/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 金刚互撸娃―喊麦！ - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 啥片？？有空老师么
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 够你high的
<lolicon> roylez_: 你也上 avfun 。。
<lolicon> zhangkaixuan: 开X 。。
<roylez_> lolicon: .
<lolicon> zhan: long time no C
<roylez_> lolicon: 从1分50秒开始看 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac277061/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 50岁的大叔你自重啊 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我要去主持会议了，，
<lolicon> roylez_: ..
<lolicon> 新浪那个饮水机娘，一天之内粉丝数过万。。
<iGoogle> roylez: 没一个摇滚的 金哥bye?
<lolicon> iGoogle: .... UN 那个默哀究竟怎么回事。。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 又上网
<roylez_> iGoogle: 被你老婆揍了？
<lolicon> ylmf 出正版windows是真是假
<iGoogle> lolicon: 啥默哀
<iGoogle> 1/3默哀的？
<iGoogle> roylez_: 赶紧找一个啊。 rock版本的
<roylez_> iGoogle: 懒得找
<roylez_> lolicon: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac276998/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 我真
<lolicon> http://news.sina.com.cn/w/2011-12-23/054723680180.shtml
<kk> lolicon,啥网址吆? 联合国大会应朝鲜请求为金正日逝世默哀_新闻中心_新浪网
<iGoogle> roylez_: 那自己唱一个，我录音。 lol
<iGoogle> 百度臭屁mp3，啥歌曲都不播放了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，为什么软件中心的搜索栏没有了？有图有真相 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358680 我的软件中心前几天还有搜索栏的 现在变成了软件推荐的广告 统计信息: 发表于 由 loooong0402 — 2011-12-23 21:01
<roylez_> iGoogle: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<iGoogle> 找rock版本
<lolicon> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/166788.htm
<kk> lolicon,啥网址吆? 微软中国:从未与雨林木风就Windows 7独家封装权问题进行过讨论_cnBeta 最新消息_cnBeta.COM
<lolicon> http://cnbeta.com/articles/166753.htm
<kk> lolicon,啥网址吆? 雨林木风XP.com上线 宣称已获得微软授权售卖正版Windows 7_Windows 7_cnBeta.COM
<lolicon> 雨林木风这是闹啥样。。
<iGoogle> lolicon: 忘记了。你适合去啊。赶紧去投奔
<iGoogle> 广州，刚好
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 空姐姐
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??
<user8888> hi
<snugglecat> 不是向主席求空姐视频么
<kk> user8888, 好  ㍭ 
<user8888> 请问一下各位：最近的ssh似乎及其糟糕？是不是g-
<snugglecat> 主席， 我屁股痒痒， 帮我踢一下下
<user8888> 是不是g-f-w升级了？
<roylez_> snugglecat: /kickban 行吗？
<snugglecat> user8888, 我的没问题
<snugglecat> 好吧，我啥也没说
<user8888> snugglecat: 电信吗？
<snugglecat> 不是
<cfy> roylez_: 主席求圣诞节礼物
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 是不是 google 被 dns 劫持了?
<roylez_> cfy: /kick 给你
<cfy> roylez_: 坏主席
<user8888> snugglecat: 奇怪啊，最近的ssh，能够连接上，但是，gogle+连接总是连接不上，看了ssh客户端的输出，全是fail
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 怎么每两分钟就要输次密码
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> ............
 * snugglecat 拍手
<wiewi> 。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好礼物
<cfy> roylez_: 圣诞快乐
<roylez_> cfy: .
<tusooa> cfy: /kick cfy
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<cfy> tusooa: 要不要礼物？
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点 你来啦
<cfy> adam8157: 你在啊。。。。
<alvin_rxg> jasonjang: 哪里的密码？
<cfy> adam8157: 你是fork出一个，变成away的么。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 嗯哼
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点 好久不见啊
<tusooa> http://cfy.machinelife.org/blog-ml/
<kk> tusooa,啥网址吆? the title to be shown (default is the buffer name)
<cfy> tusooa: 点点。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: ?
<adam8157> cfy: 你踢我的?
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯啊
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点, 点点! 怎么不理我
<cfy> adam8157: 主席给的礼物
 * cfy ...
<adam8157> zeze
<tusooa> adam8157: e
<cfy> /me 激情无限
<cfy>  
<adam8157> e?
 * cfy 激情无限
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<tusooa> adam8157_away: 是啥
<roylez_> cfy: 你得意了啊
<roylez_> cfy: 记得来我们公司
<cfy> roylez_: 我在说 adam8157
<adam8157> tusooa: 那是我公司的
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> adam8157: 干嘛啊，deop又op,再deop....
 * cfy ...
<adam8157> cfy: 玩玩~
<snugglecat> cfy, 基情无限???
<tusooa> adam8157: 被kick掉了咋还会再上来
<cfy> snugglecat: bigno
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> tusooa, 那只是屁股疼
<tusooa> ...
<adam8157> tusooa: 我ssh到公司, join上来...
<cfy> Kandu: 圣诞快乐
<tusooa> adam8157: er
<Kandu> cfy: XD 同樂
<snugglecat> Kandu, 他祝完快乐就该送你礼物了
<snugglecat> 哦， 他现在送不了了
<cfy> snugglecat: 为啥？
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<snugglecat> cfy, 看上面的啊， 向谁说句圣诞快乐， 谁就被踢啊
<cfy> snugglecat: 没看到。。。可能我当时被kick了。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 圣诞快乐
<tusooa> ...
<snugglecat> cfy, 你自己干的啊
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<cfy> snugglecat: ....
<tusooa> tusooa: 圣诞快乐
<cfy> snugglecat: 你在说什么啊。。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 错了， 你是先踢再说 圣诞快乐
<cfy> tusooa: 你是希望被kick么。。。
<cfy> snugglecat: - -!
<snugglecat> 我搞反了
<cfy> snugglecat: 你多大了？
<snugglecat> 快可以打 酱油了
<cfy> snugglecat: 你快可以打酱油了？还是你的child可以了。。。。
<snugglecat> 我啊
<cfy> tusooa: 点点点
<cfy> snugglecat: 。。。。
<snugglecat> 好啦， 别管我了。 我就一无聊， 你继续踢，继续祝圣诞快乐
<cfy> yunfan: yunfan ?
<cfy> yunfan: 在？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt 他屁股痒了
<yunfan> cfy: 做啥
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点 哈哈
<cfy> yunfan: 给你个圣诞礼物。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 怎么unban?
<yunfan> cfy: 额 不用 我还以为你要送我vps呢
<cfy> yunfan: - -!
<yunfan> adam8157: 我这系统 i7的处理器 怎么就真给我每个系统进程起8份
<yunfan> 现在开机就700多m内存占用 nnd
<adam8157> yunfan: "每个系统进程起8份"? what you mean
<cfy> yunfan: 线程把
<yunfan> adam8157: 等我贴给你看
<adam8157> cfy: 你ban谁了?
<cfy> adam8157: ee不是把 yunfan 给ban了么
<cfy> yunfan: 算了。unban不会。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么unban的？
<roylez_> adam8157: 最近完全没有美国片看，太不正常了
<tusooa> *** adam8157 (~adam@unaffiliated/adam8157) has changed mode for #ubuntu-cn to
<tusooa>     -b *!~jyf*@*
 * adam8157 我决定今天大赦天下
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么unban啊。。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 光腚局把米国贺岁片全砍了啊
<adam8157> tusooa: ? 这句怎么来的
<snugglecat> adam8157, 酱紫， 倒过来
<caleb-> adam8157: 不要啊...
<adam8157> caleb-: why
<caleb-> adam8157: 会有很多小白的
<snugglecat> 原来没 ban 的，全 ban, ban 的 解放
<snugglecat> 好么
<cfy> 不会时/unban jyf把。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/110993
<yunfan> adam8157: 我反正是动态ip的 有啥怕的
<cfy> faint
<caleb-> faint
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 有些是 ChanServ 封印的。。
<cfy> 是mode么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 有些是 ChanServ 封印的。。 或者是 freenode封印的
<cfy> adam8157: /mode -b ?
<yunfan> adam8157: 你看下我给你发的那个地址阿 为何起8份
<cfy> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我也想知道，我也遇到，，
 * adam8157 好了, 大赦天下, 要给别人改正的机会嘛
<Kandu> cfy: irssi 的就 /ban 一下，然後一個數字列表，/unban 數字
<cfy>  /msg ChanServ FLAGS #foo TroubleUser!*@*.troubleisp.net +b
 * Kandu 照著 /unban 寫 /ignore
<cfy> 估计是这样的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<adam8157> yunfan: 不对么
<cfy> Kandu: 我这里没有unban...
<yunfan> adam8157: 干嘛要起8份呢 只要一份就够了阿
<HFeng> conky中voffset是什么偏移？
<adam8157> 哦 看到了
<adam8157> yunfan: 你改什么了?
<yunfan> adam8157: 没改东西 但我这是 amd64的
<caleb-> Kandu++
<caleb-> 小白死不足惜啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 我也是, 但是没见过这样的...
 * cfy ....
<cfy> 有没有见过/被自动挂载两次的？
<yunfan> adam8157: CyrusYzGTt 也是这样 wtf阿
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ??
<adam8157> yunfan: check了几台多核amd64 都没有这样...
<yunfan> adam8157: 我是 i7 不是真的 amd处理器
<adam8157> yunfan: 我是i5
<adam8157> yunfan: 重启也这样?
<yunfan> adam8157: 一直以来就这样 并非今天才这样的
<caleb-> yunfan: 有 ps list 么？
<yunfan> caleb-: 有阿 刚才发的地址 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/110993
<cfy> caleb-: 大牛好
<yunfan> 发现他每个服务 或者 系统进程都给起了8份 一个核心一份 额
 * caleb- 蒙牛
<adam8157> yunfan: 什么系统
<cfy> yunfan: +1
<cfy> yunfan: 我也是这样的
<cfy> /0和/1
<adam8157> cfy: 什么系统
<cfy> 我是双核
<cfy> adam8157: gentoo
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.1.2-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Nov 27 12:13:03 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<adam8157> 什么init
<sulit> 我发现又多了位管理员
<yunfan> adam8157: ubuntu lucid 10.04.3
<cfy> adam8157: 啥openrc么
<cfy> 我忘了
<yunfan> cfy: 你就双份？
<cfy> yunfan: 我双核，有些内核的就双份了
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 圣诞快乐
<yunfan> adam8157: 难道这就是 smp feature?
<adam8157> yunfan: 当然不是
<yunfan> adam8157: 你搞得定不 不行得去英语频道问了
<cfy> yunfan: 但是我crypto就不是双份的
<sulit> 我今天装了debian
<cfy> ....
<adam8157> yunfan: 正在查
<cfy> yunfan: 你在怀疑内核开发人员啊 :D
<cfy> ....
<sulit> 觉得跟ubuntu的差不多
<sulit> ubuntu就是基于debian的
<cfy> so ?
<yunfan> cfy: 他也不是神仙 不能要求他什么都懂阿 再说我也不是付费用户
<sulit> 不过看资源利用ubuntu少的多
<yunfan> cfy: 他们红毛可是收费服务的
<yunfan> sulit: 软件也旧
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯。
<yunfan> 话说 irssi 可以切屏幕么
<cfy> adam8157: 求科普
<adam8157> irssi cant
<cfy> yunfan: 那你交钱了没有？
<yunfan> cfy: 这不是没么
<cfy> yunfan: 你不是有美元么。。。交 啊
<yunfan> ubuntu 1204 居然有for ac100的 哈哈
<yunfan> cfy: 有是有 但是我绑定不了银行卡 paypal不让付款 nnd
<adam8157> yunfan: 开kdump了么?
<cfy> yunfan: ....
<sulit> yunfan: 啥意思  ubuntu 1204 居然有for ac100的 哈哈
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Python新手，如今学那个版本更合算 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358685 我想学习Python。看维基百科说Python各个版本间有不兼容情况，如今版本更换已经过去几年了，按现在的情况学哪个版本更合算？ 还有能否介绍一下有什么规范能尽量地避免版本不兼容问题。 还有能否推荐一些对应版本的教材。 谢谢  ...
<yunfan> adam8157: 我都把ps aux 的结果贴上了 你自己看看吧
<sulit> yunfan: 啥意思  ubuntu 1204 居然有for ac100的 哈哈
<cfy> /usr/lib/gvfs//gvfs-fuse-daemon /home/jyf/.gvfs
<yunfan> sulit: 你搜索 toshiba ac100
<sulit> yunfan: 啥意思  ubuntu 1204 居然有for ac100的 哈哈
<sulit> yunfan: 好
<yunfan> cfy: 咋？
<cfy> yunfan: 没啥，看了一圈，没敏感的。话说我的可有我的学号和密码。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 命令行参数里。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 额 你跑的迅捷上网客户端？
<adam8157> yunfan: 马上
<cfy> yunfan: 华三网络。差不多，也有客户端，不过是第三方开源的
<Kandu> yunfan: 催你馬上交錢呢，不然不告訴你
<cfy> Kandu: 你知道么？内信告诉我 ：）
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 我看dsp去。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 马上做啥？
<Kandu> cfy: 我吹牛去
<adam8157> yunfan: 没问题的
<cfy> ....
<yunfan> cfy: 我以前学校里是 用web登录的 验证下 这个ip就行了 比较先进 我现在想起来 我们那破学校技术还不错
<cfy> rootfs                 382G  129G  234G  36% /
<yunfan> adam8157: 没问题？ 我要你帮我看看怎么让他只启一份阿 现在开机占这么多内存
<cfy> /dev/sda3              382G  129G  234G  36% /
<cfy> 我的root被挂了两次。。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 我知道原因了, 找个好的表述给你 稍等
<cfy> openrc的问题。。。貌似
<cfy> yunfan: 看来比较专业了。。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 我估计是 那个 init的问题
<adam8157> yunfan: 这种都是内核线程, 就应该是多个(事实上都有32个, CPU核心小于32的时候会一一对应)
<adam8157> yunfan: 但是内核一般不会把这些分别写到proc里
<adam8157> 也就不会看到多个
<cfy> 为啥是32个？
<yunfan> adam8157: 你看 avahi-daemon udevd 也都是多份的 这可不是内核的阿
<adam8157> yunfan: 那个原因我不知道 和别的内核线程情况也不一样阿
<adam8157> 等我给你找篇文章
<yunfan> 连 miredo都有多分 额
<yunfan> gnome-pty-helper 有5分
<wiewi> cfy: 好大的分区
<cfy> wiewi: 算是单分区了
<adam8157> yunfan: 找不到...但是内核线程那些是没有问题的...
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 你这是在要我成为付费用户么
<adam8157> yunfan: :) 不是, 这个和内核的调度方式有关, 你的内核是ubuntu默认的么?
<adam8157> 后来的内核都不会显示这些了
<yunfan> adam8157: 忘记是否装过amd64内核了
<howto> 求助啊
<yunfan> jyf@i7:~$ uname -a
<yunfan> Linux i7 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:07:13 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<howto> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/110994
<adam8157> yunfan: 内核线程确实很多很多, 这个我可以确定
<howto> 运行之后爆的错太奇怪了
<adam8157> 但是显示不显示就是策略的问题了
<howto> 爆linux的错～
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 肯定是 amd64内核
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这不废话 我本来就是装 amd64版本的系统阿
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 不装那个 16G内存怎么用？ 我用tinycore 32bit的 只能用4G内存 额
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，
<adam8157> yunfan: PAE通常可以提到64G (32bit)
<yunfan> adam8157: 麻烦 还不如用原生 通信带宽也高了
<adam8157> yunfan: 嗯 我用了好几年64了
<yunfan> adam8157: #ubuntu 没人理我
<adam8157> yunfan: 内存占用多就多呗 cache而已
<roylez_> adam8157: 你从89年就开始64了，对不？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 还在？
<adam8157> roylez_: 哼哼, 我从06年还是07年吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 不对头阿 许多服务我都删了启动 是不是那个 rcconf 不能管理 usplash的启动的？
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<CyrusYzGTt> 重启去，，升级 3。1.6 kernel
<roylez_> adam8157: 我穷，去年才有64位cpu
<adam8157> yunfan: splash不是很清楚 没搞过 看看kernel参数里有没有. 别的...ubuntu现在在用upstart?
<adam8157> roylez_: momo
<yunfan> adam8157: 我说错了 是 upstart
 * roylez_ ┐(─＿─)┌
<yunfan> adam8157: 在 /etc/init/ 下的那些 不是 upstart是什么
<metbsd> 我的笔记本都四核八线程了
<adam8157> yunfan: 没接触过upstart... 我就会sysv-rc-conf 但是看名字就和upstart不兼容
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • lubuntu 10.01系统里有没有类似ubuntu软件中心的程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358687 刚装上了lubuntu 10.04，选择的是简体中文，可是进入系统后连中文输入法都没有。而且也没找到类似ubuntu软件中心这样的程序，请问怎么安ibus等软件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 richardli — 2011-12-23 22:15
<yunfan> adam8157: 看来还是得问 archer 你们红毛 老不更新
<adam8157> yunfan: 我们要改systemd了 RHEL7
<adam8157> yunfan: upstart有点废...
<yunfan> adam8157: 为何 我看那个配置文件倒是很语义化阿 非常棒
<adam8157> yunfan: 那倒是, 但是和sysv不兼容...
<adam8157> yunfan: 新特性又不如systemd
<yunfan> adam8157: 我管他呢 我又不做发行版商
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不是喔，我刚刚升级到 3.1.6内核后重启，占用的是 643.2MB内存
<yunfan> adam8157: systemd 有什么新特性
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 肯定是我有许多 upstart管理的自启动没搞掉
<adam8157> yunfan: 譬如, 程序用到才启动daemon
<yunfan> 对了 gnome 启动以后也带很多东西 要不是我在i3-wm里 进gnome都已经直接1.4G了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,,我也没有关闭，，比如 sendmail还开着，，
<adam8157> yunfan: 没打印的时候cupsd就不开
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ md,.也开着，，而且我没有 raid呢，，
<yunfan> adam8157: 那有的程序就是要用的怎么办
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我也没有阿
<adam8157> yunfan: 可以分一直开和需要才开
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 我还是开服务，，
<yunfan> adam8157: 那这个是如何实现的？ 莫非给一个服务分配 一个 端口？ 用inetd来管理
<adam8157> inetd这种东西就算了...
<adam8157> yunfan: 具体实现我不是很清楚...=,=
<yunfan> adam8157: inetd挺好的 上次我试了下 一秒钟10w 次请求没问题 我同事用 gevent根本抗不住
<d_firstCN> 第一次接触IRC，感觉挺新鲜带
<d_firstCN> -nick helloCN
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac276830/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 静电的力量，很强大啊 - AcFun.tv
 * yunfan 发现国内那些mirror商偷懒 ppa port的那些都不mirror
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac276830/
<howto> *** stack smashing detected ***: /home/isaac/Desktop/s terminated
<cfy> roylez_: 下载东西中。。。
<howto> 这是什么情况？
<cfy> roylez_: 星际迷航1~11哦
<roylez_> cfy: ....
<roylez_> cfy: 渣
<Kandu> yunfan: 啥叫 ppa 嘛
<roylez_> cfy: 看看嘛，很短的
<cfy> Kandu: ubuntu的个人源
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得
<cfy> roylez_: .....
<yunfan> personal private?
<cfy> roylez_: 关键没网速。。。难道让我暂停？
<cfy> 好吧。。。
<howto> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111003
<lolicon> 2W粉。。
<howto> 看看嘛，很短的
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 弹飞了？
<Kandu> cfy: 所以不該同步了
<roylez_> cfy: 你有本事这样退一个给我看看？
<cfy> roylez_: .....
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，吹得累死了，不吹了
<cfy> Kandu: .......
<cfy> Kandu: 吹？
<cfy> roylez_: 还是继续下载 星际迷航
<cfy> iGoogle: 去搞个qq会员啥的，离线下载，电影不愁了
<zhan> lolicon: :)
<zhan> iGoogle: 转义不行么？
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac128325/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 「Bad Apple!!」最同步的一作！！ - AcFun.tv
<howto> 唉
 * cfy 睡觉去
<lolicon> roylez_: 看到 up 主名字马上关。。
<roylez_> lolicon: ....高手
<user8888> hi，各位，这里有用ipv6爬墙的吗？
<roylez_> lolicon: 我手贱看完1p看2p
<user8888> 刚按找网络上面的说明，用Teredo使用ipv6成功了
<user8888> 不过，发现速度很慢，不知道什么原因
<CyrusYzGTt> 因为你用的那个是转接， 还是上 ipv4地址的，容易拦截
<yunfan> user8888: 正在用 miredo
<user8888> yunfan: 恩，看了，在linux下面对应就是miredo
<user8888> 你访问ipv6速度如何？
<user8888> yunfan: 我发现打开youtube速度太慢了
<yunfan> roylez_: 给你看个好玩的 http://weibo.com/2126058355/xDeRvf3HM
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<user8888> yunfan: 感觉有点不太正常\fs21
<yunfan> user8888: 我用的是 微软的那个服务器 默认的是慢
<yunfan> 不过我发现有个问题 我同事和我一个内网的 他一开 我就不能用了
<roylez_> yunfan: 没帐号
<howto> 我要崩溃了
<yunfan> roylez_: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/7eb91373gw1dobpcnhs6jj.jpg
<howto> 这程序。。。
<user8888> yunfan: 哦？这样的情况？\fs21
<howto> 求大大帮忙啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 而此时银河如同一只巨大的陀盘以肉眼无法察觉的速度在旋转，一道能量从银河的中间出发，甚至是在人类近代文明出现之前就喷发出来。
<CyrusYzGTt> 这团能量无视宇宙中的星辰坚定无比的前进，就在这一刻终于到达太阳系，掠过太阳，直接催生了太阳核心最猛烈的核爆，数百万里的火焰**出无与伦比的高能粒子立即一最猛烈的方式喷发冲向宇宙，冲向地球。
<CyrusYzGTt> 平淡无奇的八卦突然发出一声高亢的龙吟，古尸身上的骨珠也**出一道豪光，全球监控卫星警报大作，无数城市在这一刻突然停电，陷入空前的黑暗。
<user8888> yunfan: 地址是多少？\fs21
<roylez_> yunfan: 没看出来哪里好玩了。ps痕迹严重
<user8888> yunfan: 给我一下看，我试一试\fs21
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 什么鸟小说
<CyrusYzGTt> 末日降临，全世界人都开始惊呼。
<yunfan> roylez_: 是手术画面 我们果壳网一个编辑发的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 小说
<user8888> yunfan: 目前基本属于囫囵吞枣，许多东西还不太清楚，只是依葫芦画瓢\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> 从太阳飘来的粒子被这八卦一照，如同万流归宗一般系数被吸引过去，那从银河核心射来的能量也源源不断的被吸入八个卦象之中。
<yunfan> user8888: ServerAddress	teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com
<user8888> 我试一试
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/7eb91373gw1dobpcnhs6jj.jpg
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275826/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 萌妹纸 教你吃面包 - AcFun.tv
<yunfan> roylez_: 你好阴阿
<roylez_> yunfan: 啥？给ee发错了而已...
<zhan> roylez_: 阿姨已经死掉了。
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com/search?q=tilt
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: tilt - Google 搜索
<cfy> roylez_: ee哪里在哦。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 当初，那场从银河核心吹来的能量之风，浩大无比，虽然经历数万年时间已经减弱许多，却被八卦将太阳系附近的能量一举收刮，裹入身体，免去了地球上一场天地浩劫，种族灭尽的灾难。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　然后接着那股能量被带到这里，即便整个太阳系内所有的银行核心能量被收取，也在旅途中即将消耗殆尽，仅仅剩下八个卦象保护着蒲恒生灵魂不灭，即便这样，还剩下那一丝丝银河内带来的能量也对于普通人来说也庞大到不可思议，到底相当于多强的能量谁也说不清楚。
<roylez_> cfy: omg美语真心不错
<cfy> roylez_: 主席还不睡啊。。。。。。
<yunfan> roylez_: 你要ee给吓坏了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我也看了，，我有点睡不着了，，。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 不过一集里面的词汇量太大了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 刚刚看到她说“I am good, thanks...”，今天刚刚英国人同事对这句大加吐槽。英国人受不了这种不严谨的句子
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 好吧， 其实我的英语更加糟糕，，
<alvin_rxg> i'm fine
<yunfan> adam8157: 你常去 ubuntu forum么
<adam8157> yunfan: cn 常去
<yunfan> adam8157: 要是他那个输入框可以选 vi/emacs 模式多好
<adam8157> ctrl-i (vimperator)
<yunfan> adam8157: 不幸的是 我的 vimperator坏了 ff版本太高的问题 meaculpha说的那个改xpi的方法没用
<adam8157> yunfan: 多高 9.01 OK
<noctuorare> roylez_: 應該說什麼？I am well嗎？
<roylez_> noctuorare: en
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ f16的 ff9是 9.0.4. ..
<yunfan> adam8157: 10.0a2
<adam8157> ...
<yunfan> 我用的 mozilla的ppa
<knownbad> snugglecat: merry x'mas.
<noctuorare> roylez_: 就不看標凖英語了……什麼colour呀什麼的都是找事……
<roylez_> noctuorare: 还是有差别的
<roylez_> noctuorare: 你看英国人写的文章和美国人写的文章就能感觉出来
<noctuorare> roylez_: 怎麼說？
<yunfan> noctuorare: 还真是 你可以找一个文章 说 如果php是英国人发明的 会怎样
<roylez_> noctuorare: 英国人玩语法玩得好。美国人就会那么点， yeach，you know ... all right. hmmm, come on ...
<noctuorare> roylez_: 看過，我受英英教肓多，也覺得英式PHP很2……
<snugglecat> knownbad, merry x'mas
<snugglecat> knownbad, we wish you a merry x'mas, we wish you a merry x'mas, we wish you a merry x'mas and happey new year
<snugglecat> knownbad, 买机票是为老婆么。 接他过来过圣诞么
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, merry x'mas
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'merry x'mas' * 8
<knownbad> 是啊，一月好贵哦。
<knownbad> 一早骑车差点把鸟儿冻僵了。
<CyrusYzGTt> > "merry x'mas" * 8
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, merry x'masmerry x'masmerry x'masmerry x'masmerry x'masmerry x'masmerry x'masmerry x'mas
<knownbad> 奶奶的又降温了。
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<snugglecat> ..........
<snugglecat> 祝你团圆吧
<knownbad> 还没呢，要太贵就让她在国内呆着吧。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好了，这下可以抱着觉觉
<snugglecat> ...........
 * kenifanying csdn 那个密码文件放哪里了？ 人人网最近也泄漏了？
<knownbad> 你呢？  何时抱个睡觉？
<snugglecat> 就让她来吗， 应该快可以过来美国了吧。
<snugglecat> 抱儿子睡觉
<snugglecat> 还没想好买啥圣诞礼物给他呢
<knownbad> 你在市内还是？
<snugglecat> 室内
<knownbad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ww8FN2ZEYSs#t=3s
<kk> knownbad,啥网址吆? YouTube - james late for meeting
<knownbad> 嗯，带儿子去露营
<knownbad> 让他晚上看星星
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 算了，还是买个小礼物给他
<knownbad> 你会找星座吗？  可以用 goolge sky。
<yunfan> roylez: adam8157 linus好像是用 emacs的一个变种的把
<adam8157> microemacs
<kenifanying> yunfan, ftp://ftp.cs.helsinki.fi/pub/Software/Local/uEmacs-PK/
<kenifanying> yunfan, 用的是microemacs中的一种，就刚那个链接
<yunfan> kenifanying: adam8157  我只是想不通 为何一个造os的人  还要寄生在另一个os上 :]
<kenifanying> yunfan, 有现成的东西，还是oss的，干嘛不用？
<kenifanying> yunfan, 人家专心搞内核不好吗？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 一窍不通
<snugglecat> 买个高级一点的堆砌的玩具
<snugglecat> 我这没乐高买
<yunfan> kenifanying: 呵呵
<yunfan> adam8157: 发现我是 2007年注册论坛的 额
<knownbad> 什么窍？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你不是正热卖屁股吗？
<knownbad> 应该赚不少了吧？
<gebjgd> 放假咯
<knownbad> 今天还得上班呢。
 * yunfan 在论坛注册4年多了 发贴未满百 额
<gebjgd> knownbad: 下班咯
<knownbad> 有个问题。 android 是开源。  那如果某政府要求厂商装设监听软件在手机上。。。。。
<yunfan> knownbad: google提供的开源 但是厂商没说定制部分一定开阿
<knownbad> 监听软件指的是 carrier iq， 某政府您猜猜。
<yunfan> freeflying: 论坛那个密码只支持到30bit 这个太2了
<knownbad> 类似 carrier iq 这类的。  这除了 custom mod 以外一般人可能无法避免。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你认为国内是否已学了这一招？
<knownbad> 还在享受你的按摩椅？
<snugglecat> 好吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 学什么?
<knownbad> 没叫你买什么。  只说你可以找个星座图。
<knownbad> 在手机上装监听软件。
<knownbad> 这是说每只手机从工厂就预装了。
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> texlive升级
<gebjgd> 300多兆
<yunfan> gebjgd: 诶 我安装的时候也是这样 wtf 就因为装个 asciidoc
<gebjgd> yunfan: ?
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不装texlive就行了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 有一次我下某个开源软件 编译安装时候说要ascii 于是我用apt装了 就把这个也带着装上了 300mb
<gebjgd> yunfan: 那就是ubuntu打包的问题了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么新的笔记本都是只有一个耳麦口的?
<knownbad> mic buildin.
<knownbad> correct, builtin.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 知道了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 对星座一点都不懂啊。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 懂什么星座
<snugglecat> 要看星，还得走很远呢。 我是说去看看有啥类似乐高的玩具， 让他爱怎么砌怎么砌
<knownbad> snugglecat: 所以提了 google sky 啊。
<snugglecat> gebjgd, knownbad 让我带儿子晒月亮 看星星， 表示一点不懂
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧， 我去看看
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 好无聊啊
<gebjgd> 休假了
<knownbad> 那给你儿子砖块和水泥就好了。
<gebjgd> 无聊啊
<snugglecat> 过圣诞节啊
<knownbad> 算便把厕所盖起来。
<snugglecat> 那太寒酸了
<knownbad> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 倒是在晾台有堆沙让他随便玩
<snugglecat> 我得去忙了
<knownbad> adios
<gebjgd> 没有能在linux上跑的三国游戏
<snugglecat> knownbad, 圣诞快乐
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 圣诞快乐
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 圣诞快乐
<snugglecat> 主席圣诞快乐
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 没啥快乐的
<knownbad> snugglecat: 蛋蛋快乐
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我忙去了
<snugglecat> 88
<knownbad> 忘了说老婆要来了。
<mayli> j
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 24 日 星期六 01:17:59
<mayli> 
<mayli> 
<mayli> 
<mayli> 
<mayli> 
<mayli> 
<kk> mayli:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 圣诞干嘛去?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恭喜
<knownbad> 机票贵，打算叫她在湖北过年。
<gebjgd> knownbad: .......
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你真抠
<gebjgd> marit lasen
<knownbad> 反正我得给岳母红包。。。
<gebjgd> marit larsen
<knownbad> 我不抠，家用费寄了可能3万以上。
<knownbad> $3万
<knownbad> 可能不止但没记账。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这么孝顺
<knownbad> 我傻
<knownbad> 应该去农村找个更便宜点的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你自己的问题
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干嘛不找个米国妞
<knownbad> 不行，洞太大。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 未必.有小的
<gebjgd> 胸好大
<gebjgd> 羡慕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 游戏?
<alvin_rxg> 什么游戏？
<gebjgd> 除了ut
<knownbad> 还好吧？  现在的中国女孩都蛮大的。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: gebjgd: 明天又要早起了，今天神马菜都没买，只买了 10 欧元的水果...
<alvin_rxg> 好，10€       我得煮晚餐
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 为什么要早起?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 买菜
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 到中午呢
<Jagdwurst> 到中午就只剩烂掉的菜了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 反正我天天8点就起来了
<Jagdwurst> å°±...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 这就是公司离家近的好处
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<alvin_rxg> pro8
<knownbad> calibre 坏了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好久不用了
<knownbad> 昨晚刚 convert 完今天就死了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用别的
<knownbad> 还有那个？
<Jagdwurst> wat es calibre?
<kk>  06:10
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 圣诞节怎么过?
<alvin_rxg> 梦里过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们下周还不放假?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 圣诞节怎么过?
<knownbad> 泡二奶去
<gebjgd> knownbad: 泡整一周?
<knownbad> 晚上去看电影然后叫她陪睡
<Pwnna> ..
<knownbad> 不够？
<knownbad> 好吧，再加上口交和暴菊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你真恶心
<knownbad> 别嫉妒
<gebjgd> knownbad: 嫉妒个屁啊
<knownbad> 啊，你想暴菊？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你还真跟你的二奶有n腿?
<knownbad> 你认为呢？
<knownbad> 我也想和 jessica alba 睡呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你想的美
<knownbad> 不需要她同意，我强奸她。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 下午喝波霸奶茶去。
<alvin_rxg> csdn.net 是啥东西？
<alvin_rxg> http://csdn.net
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址吆? ["403 => Net::HTTPForbidden . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> having dinner
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-24
<whsailing> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 24 日 星期六 09:07:56
<whsailing> 早啊，各位
<jiero> 悲剧。批萨都吃不下了
<jiero> 吃饼/。。。
<liwei> 周末没人气。。
<sulit> 大家看今天的google了吗
<sulit> 挺好的
<sulit> 图标下面一个一个点完,就会有音乐
<BruceLee> 刚刚看到
<sulit> 不过好像7个音节缺几个
<sulit> 我不懂音乐,不过明显不全
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • u10.10更新后无法启动... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358760 记录日期2011 1224 症状：更新后无法启动 Log：停止在ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready 看正常启动日志，下一行应该是：hda-intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x000f0001 疑问：有同样的的吗？怎么解决？ 提示：小心点 统计信 ...
<BruceLee> ...
<sulit> 好像有    到
<whsailing> 试试手机上xchar的效果
<wiewi> ...
<link307> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111045
<link307> 这段代码哪儿错啦？
<naked89tt> linux命令怎么批量转flac到mp3格式？
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu下aptana的对象方法提示功能很卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358763 ubuntu下使用独立aptana或者在eclipse上装aptana插件，那个提示对象方法的功能很卡，显示很慢，卡着界面。但我在eclipse上写java却不会，我在windows下用aptana就不会，难道这是aptana的那个对象方法库比较大，加载慢，在ubuntu下是运行在 ...
<ofan> 没人
<cfy> ofan: ...
<cfy> 啊呀，圣诞节礼物没了。。。
<ofan> cfy: ofan.me 这域名咋样
<ofan> 没礼物的飘过
<jiero> ofan: 啥圣诞礼物？
<cfy> ofan: 不错啊。
<jiero> ofan: 给个吧
<ofan> jiero: 没礼物
<jiero> ofan: Humble Indie Bundle #4mac和windows用户购买量都2倍了，Linux还是不变，说明Linux下买游戏的全世界也就 2万人。
<cfy> ofan: 圣诞节有优惠活动没？
<cfy> 买vpn送ssh
<ofan> 没..
<Pwnna> ..
<ofan> 之前全部延期过1个月，就不搞活动了
<jiero> ofan: 有维护吗？
<cfy> ofan: 对用户不友好。。。
<cfy> ofan: .....
<cfy> ofan: 那我呢。。。。
<ofan> cfy: ...
<cfy> ofan: 那我开起来吧。虽然我不用。但是可以延期啊。。。。。
<jiero> ofan: 可以搞以后加价，现在价格不涨。
<jiero> 哈哈
<ofan> cfy: 上次是受事故影响，所以延期
<cfy> ofan: 哦。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 还会宕机？
<ofan> 2012年加价
<ofan> cfy: 域名的问题
<cfy> ofan: ...
<ofan> 所以把域名换了
<ofan> cfy: ping ofan.me多少？
<cfy> ofan: rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 393.074/446.815/593.255/65.985 ms
<cfy> 9 packets transmitted, 7 received, 22% packet loss, time 8017ms
<ofan> 真慢
<cfy> ofan: 我在满速下载。。。
<ofan> 这还挂着cdn
<ofan> 奥
<Atrix> Linux华丽的效果已经完全媲美mac了，哈哈
<wiewi> 又一个被linux征服的骚年~
<Atrix> 哈哈，Linux越来越给里了
<Atrix> 给力
<wiewi> .....输入法还不够给力
<mayli> 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.04升级到11.10忘了删除旧的软件包怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358769 升级进行到清理系统的时候问是否要保留旧的软件包，不小心点错把旧的软件包也给保留了，怎么办，还能重新选择删除吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 BBT4XD — 2011-12-24 10:59
<Atrix> ibus已经很好用了
<wiewi> Atrix: 长句还不行，调整词频也不够只能，还有跟libreoffice犯呛
<jiero> Atrix: ...是 Mac 还不能媲美Linux的效果吧。
<jiero> mac本来就不是效果很强的，不过效果都很稳定。
<Atrix> jiero: 对对，是这样的，哈哈，仔细调整compiz，还是能把效果搞得比较平滑的
<ofan> compiz没意思
<cfy> 都没意思
<ofan> 有没有什么好用的编辑po文件的工具？
<cfy> emacs
<monlisea> lokalize
<monlisea> 支持翻译内存和一些方便的功能
<jiero> ofan:  可以上传 launchpad，在线工作。
<jiero> ofan: 这样可以调用 launchpad的词库。
<ofan> cfy: 我宁可用vim
<jiero> ofan: 不过以前 launchpad 慢的要死，比中国网站还慢。
<ofan> lokalize支持mac?
<ofan> jiero: 没兴趣，不喜欢搞在线的
<jiero> ofan: 为啥？你不在线？
<ofan> 不为啥
<jiero> ofan: 你是真黑客。。。
<jiero> ofan: 玩 18禁 游戏吧
<jiero> ofan:  Sugar's Delight
<ofan> jiero: 死宅才玩
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何备份U盘系统？朕不是老袁 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358770 装了个ubuntu在u盘上，安装+配置花了很长时间，usb慢啊，所以想做个母盘镜像备份， 哪天U盘坏了上新U盘直接可用，dd可以吗？我4G的u盘，而实际系统+常用软件只有不到2G， 那dd产生的镜像会不会是4G的，求方案，求命令，求软件 统 ...
<jiero> ofan: 我狂点数分钟竟然没到结局。
<jiero> ofan: spring 号称修复了 intel 显卡的错误，我要试试。。。
<ofan> intel显卡..
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<jiero> ofan: intel 显卡怎么了？10多年前的游戏很多仍然很漂亮的，intel显卡都可以玩。
<jiero> ofan: Humble Indie Bundle 太伤人了，买了 #2 送 #1，买了 #4 送 #3
<jiero> ofan: 让只买了 #1 #3 的人多难过啊
<snugglecat> 现在是不是要糖的时候
<snugglecat> 主席， 不给糖就捣蛋
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：vmware下ubuntu检查硬盘，不断重启，请各位大侠帮忙分析。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358775 如下图所示: check_disk.JPG start1.JPG error.JPG 统计信息: 发表于 由 furuidelei — 2011-12-24 11:43
<tusooa> snugglecat: trick or head
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<freeayu> wget http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert/?Amount=1&From=USD&To=CNY
<kk> freeayu,啥网址吆? XE: (USD/CNY) US Dollar to Chinese Yuan Renminbi Rate
<freeayu> 被禁用
<freeayu> 有什么办法没
<snugglecat> tusooa, 看不懂啥意思
<tusooa> snugglecat: 不给脑袋就捣蛋。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 应该这么说的么
<snugglecat> 主席 trick or head
<snugglecat> 今晚是平安夜么
<snugglecat> 要糖是圣诞节前一夜还是后一夜啊
<snugglecat> 各位平安夜平安
<tusooa> snugglecat: 是10.31晚上。。。
<snugglecat> 哦， 那我不是要晚了????
<snugglecat> 搞错了， 各位平安夜快乐吧
<snugglecat> 平安夜没错吧
<hoxily> 我的 ubuntu 11.10 hibernate 之后长眠不醒了。还好拔了一下usb鼠标和usb键盘后继续grub引导了。
<snugglecat> 我还以为要糖是圣诞节前后呢
<Atrix> gnome3能用compize吗
<Atrix> gnome3能用compiz吗
<noctuorare> Atrix: 不行吧……
<noctuorare> Atrix: Gnome 3用什麼Compiz呀……
<snugglecat> Atrix, 不能吧
<mayli> amihacked.mijun.net
<noctuorare> 我2了，安了Wine 1.2.3，沒把ALSA支持關了，各種不出聲……
<Atrix> gnome3的特效刚觉不是很流畅啊
<Atrix> 渐渐有点认可gnome3的设计了，可是特效真实不给力，不流畅一卡一卡的
<noctuorare> Atrix: 顯卡驅動？
<Atrix> noctuorare: 这倒没注意，只是试了试Linux mint.难道没装驱动么？
<noctuorare> Gnome 3上面那根比那啥還黑還粗的条要是不去掉，我是不會認同的。
<jiero> Atrix:  GNOME 只对开源驱动支持
<jiero> noctuorare: 。。。
<noctuorare> Atrix: 我是說妳是什麼驅勸。
<noctuorare> 動……
<Atrix> noctuorare: 跟骨骼似的，有黑又硬
<snugglecat> 我要复活节 蛋蛋
<jiero> 明明是底板好不？两人都是瞎子么。。。
<Atrix> noctuorare: 我没看，我估计应该是readon,因为我是ati的显卡
<noctuorare> jiero: ？
<jiero> 。。。
<Atrix> jiero: 难道还得自己装驱动
<jiero> Atrix: 错，正规情况是不装驱动。
<noctuorare> Atrix: ati-drivers-11.12對Gnome 3支持好像還行，可以試試。
<snugglecat> noctuorare, 不能去掉的， 去掉就成太监了， 还黑还粗
<noctuorare> Atrix: 就是fglrx
<Atrix> 我还真不知道，到时候试试吧
<Atrix> noctuorare: 以前ubuntu用官方驱动，总是把分辨率搞坏
<noctuorare> Atrix: ……
<Atrix> 我觉得那有黑又粗的黑条还是蛮好的，把时间放在右边就好了。gnome为了适应平板改动的太大了
<Atrix> 一点都不考虑用户习惯的连续性
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • code::blocks 菜鸟求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358779 我 c++本来就没有学成 中途换了系统 从win7 换到了 linux 不会用 这个软件 不知到 怎么把程序写进去 高手帮忙哈啦 只要教会我 怎么 简单的配置就能开始继续学习c++ 唉 这年代 没文化 真可怕了 统计信息: 发表于 由 nullne — 2011-12-24 12 ...
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 悲剧的12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358780 忍了很久，还是升级到12.04了，就像很多小白一样，软件中心果然是不能用了。 虽然是升级的，很多软件还是没有了，要重新安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 iqdengyuling — 2011-12-24 12:17
<cfy> czk: 会温州了？
<cfy> czk: 回温州了？
<sulit> cfy: 温州的啊
<sulit> cfy: 取经
<cfy> sulit: ..
<sulit> cfy: 最近手头紧,取经
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sulit> kk: 老k好
<sulit> kk: 是谁在背后操控你呢
<kk> sulit, 很高兴听到这个。  ㍤ 
<sulit> cfy: 想问一下那个kk,是谁管的
<cfy> sulit: kk
<sulit> cfy: 他不是个机器人吗
<cfy> sulit: 有个人叫kk
<sulit> cfy: 噢,那他什么时候是在线 ,什么时候是机器人,你看那个12点
<kenifanying>  /join #fedora-zh
<noctuorare> sulit: 有位平時叫sevk的網友做的。
<sulit> noctuorare: 噢,谢谢
<sulit> sulit: 我觉得也是,原代码都是公开的,读读,改改
<noctuorare> sulit: 這是？人格分裂？
<pocoyo> `bot
<sulit> noctuorare: 不是把
<noctuorare> sulit: 那妳自己和自己說這個是？
<thinkya> 无人
<noctuorare> thinkya: ?
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • Haskell 相关 Vim 插件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358784 我要自动缩进； 我要高亮常用库函数； 我要折叠！ PS: haskell-mode 试过了，部分键映射无效，有效的每个 Vim 实例一使用就 scan N 久。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lilydjwg — 2011-12-24 13:17
<adfadsf>  > Time.now
<kk> adfadsf, 2011-12-24 13:27:28 +0800
<adfadsf> .time
<dddds> Sat Dec 24 13:32:30 2011
<adfadsf> .time
<dddds> Sat Dec 24 13:32:43 2011
<hata> = =
<hata> 插件球包养 http://is.gd/Jvhd9M
<adfadsf> snugglecat: .
<kk> hata,啥网址吆? Chrome Web Store - Angry Code Editor
<hata> kk现在这么智能了
<zhan> 就是把以前的 非 linux 网址 改了
<cece> 论坛哪里改密码的
<wiewi> 这个插件是干嘛用的
<hata> 编辑器
<hata> 会增加同步功能，或许会提供git的同步
<wiewi> 程序员专用啊，码盲路过
<hata> 也可以写markdown
<hata> 一个没有密码保护的笔记本，多好啊 233
<cfy> hata: vim
<hata> cfy: 有用
<adfadsf> .time
<ddddds> adfadsf:Sat Dec 24 13:46:50 2011
<wiewi> hata: FF用户只能精神上支持了
<wiewi> .time
<ddddds> wiewi:Sat Dec 24 13:47:00 2011
<adfadsf> .time
<ddddds> adfadsf:Sat Dec 24 13:47:42 2011
<hata> wiewi: 自从ff占有率被追赶后，已经没用ff了
<hata> wiewi: 罪过罪过
<adfadsf> .time
<ddddds> adfadsf:Sat Dec 24 13:48:35 2011
<adfadsf> ...
<ddddds> adfadsf:...
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: .time
<ddddds> adfadsf:Sat Dec 24 13:49:12 2011
<wiewi> hata: 俺是忠诚的ff党^_^
<gitdut> 有多忠诚呀0.0
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 读书的新选择。用google插件看 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358790 fbreader确实不错，但不能看umd，litebook太麻烦了，最近看到google chrome有个布布鹅阅读的插件，可以看txt、umd、rar、zip中的小说，并提供搜索网络上的最新小说，觉得不错，分享给大家，我也是个菜鸟，大家有更好的阅读软件，告我一声 统 ...
<hata> wiewi: ff插件审批太麻烦了
<ddddds> kk:...
 * zhan 真心觉得 chrome 不好用
<kk> ddddds, 休息一下...  ㍥ 
<ddddds> kk:...
<hata> 上次我写了个ff插件的时候，chrome用户也说ff不好用
<wiewi> gitdut: 忠诚到每次Chrome、Opera出新版本都第一时间更新尝试
<wiewi> 浏览器这东西，看个人使用习惯和需求
<CyrusYzGTt> 主要使用ff用户飘过
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: 你相好刚走
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: 奸夫没在
<flysnowchiu> chrome启动慢  抛弃了
<hata> flysnowchiu: 。。。
<daf3707> chrome下载不给力啊
<CyrusYzGTt> adfadsf§ ... 好吧，，
<ddddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: haha
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: 现在上网都都点感觉无聊
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道该干什么
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: youtube也不想看
<CyrusYzGTt> 主要ff 次要 opera 再次 chrome-stable 再再次 lynx 再再再次 w3m 再再再再次 curl+elinks
<CyrusYzGTt> adfadsf§ 看 AV
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: 昨晚刚看，没意思，永远都是那几个动作
<flysnowchiu> 其实opera挺好的  支持的平台最多
<hata> 撸
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: av没一点新意
<CyrusYzGTt> adfadsf§ 好吧，，那就 去找 roylez 看 她推荐的
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: 动作 模式 声音 都一样，没一点故事情节
<adfadsf> .time
<ddddds> adfadsf:Sat Dec 24 13:58:21 2011
<CyrusYzGTt> adfadsf§ , 好吧，， 帮我 找 泄漏的数据库，，
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: 给我地址
<CyrusYzGTt> adfadsf§ 我问你呢，， 你还真烦
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: :)
<zhan> adfadsf: 你个 time 党
<adfadsf> zhan: .. .
<hata> 拿个time的脚本太2了
<hata> 那
<adfadsf> hata: ?
<adfadsf> hata: 不是脚本
<hata> adfadsf: 重点是2
<zhan> hata: 你应该说老问时间的人。。。。哈哈
<adfadsf> hata: time.h time(&t); ctime(&t);
<adfadsf> hata: 你的意思说写time.h的人2?
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: 出来聊会呗
<CyrusYzGTt> adfadsf§ 我在找 数据库，，
<pocoyo> 不知道9.0的插件不知道更新上来没有。
<pocoyo> firefox
<hata> pocoyo: 大部分
<daf3707> pocoyo: 10.0刚升级的，至少我用的插件都正常
<wiewi> 9.0.1在用
<pocoyo> hata: daf3707 我的debian sid 昨天看到的 没升。 我主要就看两插件 firemacs和 Lol
<adfadsf> CyrusYzGTt: 给我个地址，我也要
<CyrusYzGTt> adfadsf§ 正在找寻，，目前在看 动漫，，
<daf3707> pocoyo: 呃，这两个不清楚了……
<hata> pocoyo: 有个插件可以无视插件版本限制
<pocoyo> daf3707: 差不多 那个 福字的可行不？
<pocoyo> hata: 哪个？
<hata> pocoyo: 忘了
<pocoyo> hata: .。。
<hata> pocoyo: 哥是chrome用户。。
<daf3707> pocoyo: 福子没问题
<pocoyo> daf3707: 好马上升。
<daf3707> pocoyo: 是有个兼容性的插件来着……要么直接改xpi里的版本号
<pocoyo> daf3707: 有几个是改xpi的版本号，太麻烦点。 不知道兼容插件是哪个。
<hata> pocoyo: 那就改ff版本号。。
<daf3707> 我家里的装了，公司的没用，找找看，就是装上了会出现个“兼容性”的选项，可以启用的
<pocoyo> 正在找。
<daf3707> Add-on Compatibility Reporter  ？
<adfadsf> .time
<ddddds> adfadsf:Sat Dec 24 14:17:07 2011
<hata> 你们说，ff多麻烦啊
<adfadsf> snugglecat: .
<pocoyo> daf3707: 不像是这个。
<daf3707> 说是禁用扩展检查什么的
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问关于VIM的，当我用普通用户的权限用vim /etc/rc.conf并编辑后，保存时vim提示权限不够。所以我不得不用q!退出vim，再用sudo vim /etc/rc.conf做编辑。但是那样挺麻烦的，而且又要重新修改一遍，请问有没有方便点的方法?
<hata> Patrick_DJ: 各种软件都有这问题
<CyrusYzGTt> A:那就先 sudo bash 然后再编辑
<daf3707> Patrick_DJ:  记得有一个命令可以的
<hata> Patrick_DJ: 弄个命令来临时修改文件权限，然后保存，再修改回去
<Patrick_DJ> hata: 理解，不过还是希翼有某种方法，哈哈~ :)
<daf3707> Patrick_DJ: :w !sudo tee %
<lolicon> Patrick_DJ: :w ! sudo tee %
<Patrick_DJ> daf3707: 谢谢~
<Patrick_DJ> lolicon: Thanks.
<hata> m
<hata> vim真好
<lolicon> 新浪的饮水机娘已经3W粉了。。。
<wiewi> lolicon: 这下火了
<roylez_> adam8157: 非法童工 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac277176/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 猴子已经不搬砖了！ - AcFun.tv
<adfadsf> .time
<freeayu> 既然 aptitude 比apt-get 更强大，为何大部分人却更多的使用apt-get，而不是aptitude了
<lolicon> freeayu: 习惯
<lolicon> freeayu: 教程旧
<lolicon> freeayu: aptitude 慢
<freeayu> 或者说，更多的人只知道apt-get，而不知道aptitude
<Kandu> freeayu: aptitude 在搜索上強大。但處理安裝時的衝突時不如 apt-get
<lolicon> Kandu: 怎么会呢
<billlee> 有个C语言数组米明的的问题，看看这个代码http://codepad.org/OSMuEpdr
<kk> billlee,啥网址吆? C++ code - 8 lines - codepad
<lolicon> Kandu: aptitude 还给你几个方案选呢
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 反apt-get和apitutde让我很没有安全感.
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 反正
<billlee> Kandu,  aptitude 的搜索不如apt-cache 强大吧
<Kandu> lolicon: 是的，會給出幾個方案
<lolicon> billlee: synaptic 吧少年
<Kandu> billlee: 比 apt-cache 強大，特別是它可以反向搜索
<lolicon> billlee: 有什么问题
<Kandu> synaptic 的反向搜索不如 aptitude 強
<Kandu> billlee: 比如你可以搜 a 所依賴/推荐/可選的包，也可搜依賴/推荐/可選 a 的包
<Kandu> lolicon: 有時候所有給出的方案都不如 apt-get 選出的好，處理衝突，還是比 apt-get 差的
<billlee> lolicon, 那段代码？ 为什么 line 会 == &line?
<zhan> ...
<zhan> 数组和指针啊
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<lolicon> billlee: 数组就是这样
<billlee> Kandu, 哦，这样啊
<billlee> lolicon, 也就是说 数组名 和 & 数组名 都是数组开头的地址？
<lolicon> billlee: dui ...
<asdfsadf> .time
<ddddds> asdfsadf:Sat Dec 24 15:02:35 2011
 * billlee 一直以为数组名和指针是完全一样的
<lolicon> .help
<ofan> python判断type是不是module怎么搞？
<yunfan> cfy: carrier iq 用的是 forth , 全球成千上万的Android上都有个默认forth阿 哈哈哈
<billlee> 另外问一个问题， C++ 标准库里的 istream::get 可以根据数组的定义来确定缓冲区大小，比如 char buf[256]; cin.get(buf); 是没有缓冲区溢出问题的。请问这种方式自己的代码理有没有办法实现？
<ofan> > '低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH ' * 20
<kk> ofan, 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH 低价出售
<ofan> billlee: 有
<billlee> ofan, 怎么弄？
<Kandu> cfy: 今天去湖邊騎了圈，發現公安局弄了個啥潛水訓練基地..
<yunfan> Kandu: 你又住湖边了？
<ofan> billlee: template<typename T, int size>
<ofan> int GetArrLength(T(&)[size]){return size;}
<lolicon> billlee: read ....
<ddddds> lolicon:...
<ofan> lolicon: http://heifner.blogspot.com/2008/04/c-array-size-determination.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址吆? heifner: C++ array size determination
<lolicon> ofan: 发错人。。
<Kandu> yunfan: 沒，距離那兒有一兩千米。住在溪邊的
<ofan> billlee: http://heifner.blogspot.com/2008/04/c-array-size-determination.html
<lolicon> ofan: 在堆上申请缓冲区会不会很手贱。。。
<ofan> lolicon: 那个只能动态确定
<yunfan> Kandu: 那也很近了 吃鱼很方便阿 你那比我那好 我那里都是山 没有大片的水
<Kandu> yunfan: 以前是
<billlee> ofan, 谢谢
<billlee> ofan, 这些东西你是怎么知道的？好像一般的书上都没有
<Kandu> yunfan: 現在吃素了，就沒這個口福了
<yunfan> Kandu: 额
<ofan> billlee: 我都忘了我怎么知道的了
<lolicon> billlee: 看不一般的书。。
<lolicon> billlee: C加加模板O编程
<ofan> c++奇技淫巧太多了
<lolicon> ofan: 都是为了兼容C。。。。传个 vector 什么的不就行了么。。。
<ofan> lolicon: vector不也是用的c
<ofan> 的数组
<yunfan> 谁手里有android机器的 跑下 find / -type f -iname '*.pro'
<zhan> 今天那个 LOL_ 不在，不然又要嚷着在 c 里面实现用引号分配内存了
<thinkya> UBUNTU下有没有好用的收发传真的软件？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111223/118343.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 毁掉云计算项目的三个“好办法”_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<thinkya> 中文的
<yunfan> zhan: 你不是lisp么 管他们那么多
<lolicon> zhan: zhanzhan现在在学校做老师？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://down.766.com/internet/h014/h32/1432848.shtml 这个很奇怪，，for linux但是 应用平台：win9x/2000/xp...
<ddddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 谷歌浏览器官网下载 for Linux V15_网络软件_766下载中心_Down.766.com
<zhan> lolicon: 没。
<lolicon> zhan: 你还在学校哈
<zhan> lolicon: 猫球，你啥时候弄到了这个名字？
<lolicon> zhan: 上年吧
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • hosts修改之後貌似不能即時生效？！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358797 以前可以的，但是以前是添加，我現在是刪減 因為之前用了google的v6，今天發現google music不提供服務，後來就刪了hosts裡面cn結尾的部分 但是瀏覽器（重啟過）、其他程序，訪問google music的時候，都不能正常工作，FF的插件甚至顯示mus ...
<ddddds> kk:...
<kk> ddddds, 休息一下...  ㍧ 
<ddddds> kk:...
<gebjgd> twitter 越来越无聊了
<asdfsadf> zhan: 用引号实现分配内存 lol
<asdfsadf> zhan: .time
<ddddds> asdfsadf:Sat Dec 24 15:35:44 2011
<zhan> asdfsadf: 你有强迫症啊
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<ddddds> cfy:...
<cfy> Kandu: 额，你有被抓起来么。。。
<cfy> ....
<ddddds> cfy:...
<asdfsadf> cfy: .. .
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。。 ddddds 好吵
<asdfsadf> zhan: yep :)
<asdfsadf> cfy: .. .
<cfy> roylez_: 主席 给个op,圣诞还没过去啊，让我把bot kick了
<yunfan> cfy: 杂？
<cfy> yunfan: forth那个。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 是真的呀 可惜我手头没有没刷机的机器来玩
<cfy> yunfan: 没啥，表示你在手机里打forth?
<yunfan> cfy: 不是 他们的那个木马操纵语言是forth
<cfy> yunfan: ....
<ddddds> cfy:...
<cfy> ddddds: 傻bot不用发了，已经被我ignore
<zhan> 假 bot。。。笑死了
<WiiW> ddddds: ....
<ddddds> WiiW:...
<WiiW> 太假了
<lolicon> ......
<ddddds> lolicon:...
<WiiW> .....
<ddddds> WiiW:...
<WiiW> ...
<ddddds> WiiW:...
<zhan> ddddds: 假bot
<WiiW> ..
<cfy> - -!
<lolicon> WiiW: 未必是假bot。。。。
<cfy> 不要玩bot....
<ddddds> cfy:...
<WiiW> lolicon: 真BOT就是假BOT
<cfy> 要玩去找纸妹玩啊
<WiiW> cfy: 妹子会主动找你说点点点吗？......
<ddddds> WiiW:...
<cfy> 我要去写vbscript
<cfy> 我要去写vbscript了。。。。。网站开发。。。
<Kandu> cfy: ..
<asdfsadf> 大长腿的妹纸是俺的最爱
<cfy> 虽然只是一们sb网站设计课的作业
<WiiW> 我要说点点点 。。。。。.....
<ddddds> WiiW:...
<cfy> Kandu: 但是我的密码管理我准备SHA,这样就达到中国先进水平咯
<cfy> Kandu: :D
<WiiW> 无密码才是先进
<asdfsadf>  > "大长腿！\n" * 20
<WiiW> 登录个网站还要输入密码，多麻烦啊
<kk> asdfsadf, 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！ 大长腿！
<cfy> ....
<ddddds> cfy:...
<WiiW> .....
<ddddds> WiiW:...
<cfy> 我把所有的bot都ignore了，lol 包括 kk asdfsadf ddddds
<asdfsadf> cfy: ?
<asdfsadf> .time
<ddddds> asdfsadf:Sat Dec 24 15:47:11 2011
<asdfsadf> good
<cfy> Kandu: 好无聊啊
<hata> cfy: kk是无辜的
<cfy> WiiW: æ­»kk
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Q: skype 中，用ibus不能输入，请问怎么解决? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358800 我装的是arch linux 今天８月份的32位的包，１个月前更新过系统。 ibus和skype都是用pacman -S来安装的，没有做过配置文件之类的改动。 平时系统启动自动运行ibus-daemon就可以在其它编辑器中用拼音输入法打字，但是在skype中Ctrl+ ...
<ddddds> kk:...
<yunfan> cfy: 我已经 sha512了
<cfy> yunfan: 这不是我决定的。。。我又不会vbscript...
<ddddds> cfy:...
<cfy> yunfan: 我去网上搜索，看能用啥。。。
<yunfan> function scrypt () {
<yunfan> 105     echo -n "$1" | sha512sum | cut -d' ' -f1 | rev | head -c $2 | rev ;
<yunfan> 106 }
<kk> ddddds, 休息一下...  ㍧ 
<ddddds> kk:...
<yunfan> cfy: 就这么简单
<cfy> yunfan: windows
<cfy> yunfan: xp + vbscript + iis
<cfy> yunfan: 你以为 网站设计课这么简单啊
<yunfan> cfy: 使用的时候  scrypt 'salt+domain' length
<cfy> yunfan: 不让你用 linux的。
<cfy> yunfan: 只准vbscript
<yunfan> cfy: 那是asp了
<yunfan> cfy: 否则用php也可以
<kk> ddddds, 休息一下...  ㍧ 
<ddddds> kk:...
<cfy> yunfan: php denied
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯
<bin_> 帮我看看这个日志，我的VPN总是连接失败。Dec 24 15:46:25 bin1102-laptop pppd[2144]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.5//nm-pptp-pppd-plugin.so loaded. Dec 24 15:46:25 bin1102-laptop pppd[2144]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0 Dec 24 15:46:25 bin1102-laptop pppd[2144]: Using interface ppp0 Dec 24 15:46:25 bin1102-laptop pppd[2144]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0 Dec 24 15:46:46 bin1102-laptop pppd[2144]: Modem hangup Dec 24 15
<cfy> bin_: vpn啥哦
<cfy> bin_: 直接找 ofan 买服务啊
<Lavande> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=358797
<Lavande> 求助
<cfy> Lavande: 浏览器缓存？
<cfy> Lavande: 用ping啥的，才准啊
<Lavande> cfy: ping出來是v4地址啊
<cfy> Lavande: ping6
<Lavande> 呃，我試試
<cfy> 好无聊啊
<cfy> 谁温州的？
<cfy> 我有一堆电影，可以拷贝
<cfy> lol
<Lavande> cfy: 可以ping6通。。。杯具
<cfy> Lavande: ...
<ddddds> cfy:...
<Lavande> cfy: 有啥好方法不，真心不想reboot
<WiiW> .. ..
<cfy> Lavande: 重开浏览器？
<cfy> WiiW: ...
<ddddds> cfy:...
<WiiW> ...123
<ddddds> WiiW:...
<cfy> Lavande: 如果pin6行的话，重开浏览器就好了把
<Lavande> cfy: 木有用，重開好幾遍了。。cache也清了。。
<cfy> WiiW: ...
<ddddds> cfy:...
<cfy> Lavande: 还浏览器
<cfy> 换浏览器
<cfy> opera
<Lavande> cfy: 不是。。我想把那個地址去掉。。。
<cfy> ....
<ddddds> cfy:...
<cfy> 我不知道。。。
<Lavande> cfy: ping6不通才是我想要的效果。。。
<cfy> Lavande: ....
<ddddds> cfy:...
<cfy> Lavande: 把网线拔了:)
 * cfy 不会。。。
<Lavande> cfy: 唔。。。我還是重啟吧。。。
 * Lavande rebooting
<cfy> 来自人人网的edison的问好
<Lavande> cfy: dns直接給我解析成6了，強制在hosts里加了v4地址。。。
<cfy> Lavande: ...
<Lavande> cfy: 哈哈，可以用gm box了，不錯
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<cfy> Lavande: gxgx
<Lavande> cfy: ：）
<majormeng> w3m在xterm中可以显示图片，但是在urxvt，tilda，guake，gnome-terminal，terminator一系列等等的终端中却都不能显示。这个是为什么？
<majormeng> 求大神！
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.1.6-1.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 我只知道 yum install w3m-img 就可以显示图片。。
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，練 starcraft 去
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 你用的fedora?我加了w3m-img了，但是只能在xterm中显示图片，其他的只能用外部程序feh或者gpicview什么的浏览
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt:蛋疼的一塌糊涂
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ .. 额，， 你试试将自己当前用的 帐号 添加进 vedio组。。 或者问别人，，我的方法不好。。
<asdfsadf> .time
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: vedio组？
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 这个起什么作用？
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 你是在 控制台使用吧，，就需要，，
<majormeng> 不是控制台。。。。。是桌面。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 。。 额，， 好吧，， 其实，， 我不太会，，我安装了 w3m-img 就可以在 gnome-terminal 使用，，并且看图片，，特别是 H图片。。
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。我。。。。BS。。。。你。。。。。哈哈
<asdfsadf> .time
<ddddds> asdfsadf:Sat Dec 24 16:22:45 2011
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ ... 好吧，， 暂时接收你的鄙视，，
<ddddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 网上说是frambuffer的问题，但是framebuffer的问题在xterm中能出图片，这个太怪了，google了半天也没有满意的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 额，， 你可能lib装不全，，我也不太会，， 你问其他的吧，，我不会的 她们一定会的，， 我会的她们一定会
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 聊天室里，全在潜水。。
<gebjgd> majormeng: 太疼了吧.用什么w3m
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 你 用 /me问问，，
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 用 ff或者 opera吧，， 或者用 那个 desktop-WM 自带的
<majormeng> gebjgd: 有一台03年的电脑，你懂得。。。。
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 装XP都卡
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 应该不会吧，， 不是有个 modori 么，，
<gebjgd> majormeng: 我的电脑也是03年的
<gebjgd> majormeng: xp显然卡
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt:在命令行下基本上把下载，听歌，bt，邮件什么都搞定了，就差上网能显示个图片了
<gebjgd> majormeng: arch + openbox + tint2 + wbar 就不卡
<gebjgd> majormeng: 蛋疼.直接上box,速度很不错
<majormeng> gebjgd: 我现在是ubuntu-server+openbox+rox+trayer
<gebjgd> majormeng: ubuntu垃圾发行版
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ .. 额，， 你可以试试 那些 轻量级的 浏览器的， 比如 ,,,忘了。。
<majormeng> gebjgd:没办法，它的软件多点。。。不用老编译。。。装arch的时候有好多要用的软件得编译，太头疼。。
<boyglick> hi anyone speak mongolian here?
<gebjgd> majormeng: arch什么软件需要编译?
<majormeng> gebjgd:draft-sight啊什么的。。
<gebjgd> majormeng: 干嘛用的?
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。。貌似我用过最轻量的就是midori了。。。还有dillo不过太旧了
<majormeng> gebjgd: cad制图。。
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ .. elinks ..
<boyglick> 没有人讲英语和蒙古？
<gebjgd> majormeng: freecad
<gebjgd> boyglick: 你进错房间了
<majormeng> gebjgd: 为了一个cad制图，我只能忍痛割爱了。。。。我必须要考虑到兼容啊。。。。draft-sight比较恶心，硬性要求装sendmail，但是我没办法。。
<boyglick> gebjgd, 什么是正确的房间
<asdfsadf> expected ')' before ';' token是啥意思
<majormeng> gebjgd: 谁让必须得用呢。。。
<gebjgd> boyglick: ubuntu-en ubuntu-mogo
<boyglick> 我使用谷歌翻译
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: elinks，不也是命令行的么。而且貌似对汉语支持。。。不咋地。。。
<boyglick> gebjgd, thankyou :)
<gebjgd> majormeng: linux不用滚动发行版太累了
<CyrusYzGTt> majormeng§ 好吧，，我不知道， ，，
<boyglick> 那个房间是空的
<boyglick> :(
<gebjgd> boyglick: #ubuntu-en
<majormeng> gebjgd: 用了freecad，和他们windows版本的，完全不兼容。。。
<gebjgd> boyglick: #ubuntu
<boyglick> gebjgd, mongolian
<majormeng> CyrusYzGTt: 诶。。。。我继续google-man去。。。
<gebjgd> boyglick: 世界上没有蒙古这地方
<boyglick> 我要找的人讲蒙古
<gebjgd> majormeng: 编译一次有什么的
<gebjgd> majormeng: 直接上debian
<majormeng> gebjgd: 。。。。我前几天刚debian卸了。。。
<majormeng> gebjgd: 还是用顺手了，server版的其实和debian没什么区别。。。
<gebjgd> majormeng: 区别大了
<gebjgd> majormeng: debian能滚
<cfy> gentoo也能
<gebjgd> cfy: 编译太多.垃圾
<cfy> gebjgd: ....
<ddddds> cfy:...
<cfy> 你怎么还不睡
<majormeng> gebjgd: 哈哈，我用着主要是为了稳定工作啊，可不想老折腾。。
<majormeng> gebjgd: 伤不起。。。
 * majormeng 
<gebjgd> majormeng: debian根本不折腾
<gebjgd> majormeng: 滚动发行版才不折腾呢.相反垃圾ubuntu倒是很折腾人
 * majormeng w3m的问题：能在xterm下显示图片，但是在其他终端包括urxvt，gnome-terminal，tilda，guake等等之中无法显示。。。。。求大神。
<majormeng> gebjgd: 无所谓了，我从来不升级。。。。
<gebjgd> majormeng: 原来这样.用rh9.0去
<gebjgd> majormeng: 反正你不用升级
<majormeng> gebjgd: 。。。。。。
<majormeng> gebjgd: 是不是我可以直接去用unix更好。。。
<flysnowchiu> BSD
<soiamso> majormeng: arch 去吧
<Patrick_DJ> majormeng: 来arch吧
<soiamso> majormeng: arch有没有用都拼命升级
<gebjgd> 就是.arch多好
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助两个问题：pywebqq和屏幕上的黑点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358804 第一个问题：pywebqq yaourt了python-webqq-svn后， 运行pywebqq，出现以下信息 Quote: Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/pywebqq", line 24, in <module> WebQQ() File "/usr/bin/pywebqq", line 14, in __init__ self.webview = WebQQView(config) File "/usr/share/pywebqq/webqqview.py" …
<majormeng> gebjgd: 一旦升级出现个小错误还得降级，我电脑里面存了好多东西，一不小心开不了机，我得多闹心啊。。。
<gebjgd> majormeng: 从来没出现过
<soiamso> majormeng: 萌司令？
<gebjgd> majormeng: 稳定的要死.你连修复都搞不定,那你还是用ubuntu吧.适合你
<majormeng> gebjgd: 哈哈，怎么用不都一样么，自己感觉顺手好用就行，我每天都得开机用电脑，修复得花好一段时间，我以前还爱折腾的，装了两三年的系统，现在再也不想弄了。。
<majormeng> soiamso: 。。。。。。你是不是可以叫：iam so-so？哈哈哈
<gebjgd> majormeng: 我们怎么就没遇到你这问题
<soiamso> majormeng: 对就这个意思
<gebjgd> majormeng: 3台arch都跑的刚刚的
<majormeng> gebjgd:等draft-sight支持arch了说不定我能考虑考虑。。。
<majormeng> gebjgd: 以前一直用debian，但是draft-sight出来后，我就改到ubuntu了，你要说稳定，我以前还用过cdlinux呢，我感觉也相当稳定。。。
<majormeng> soiamso: 那看来我还是挺有知识的么。。
<soiamso> majormeng: 这里说的稳定是 ：不断折腾后，还可以正常使用 吧
<Atrix> 谁能推荐一款考看的gnome2主题
<Atrix> 好看
<soiamso> Atrix: 继续gnome2 ?
<Atrix> soiamso: 是啊，我还在用ubuntu10.04.昨天安装的gentoo，gnome-shell还处于mask状态。现在只能用gnome2
<Atrix> 或者哪里有gnome主题下载。gnome-like和gnome官方网站上很难淘到好看的
<majormeng> soiamso: 哈哈，我知道，开开玩笑么，我现在就要正常使用，不要不断折腾。。。所以fedora，ubuntu，debian，arch什么的对于我来说，都是差不多
<Eataix> @Atrix http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/desktopenv/gnome/
<kk> Eataix ⇪ ti: Browsing GNOME on deviantART
<Atrix> Eataix: thank you
<hello_world> 今天不热闹嘛
<hello_world> 怎么没人聊天啊
<boyglick> 没有人在这里说蒙古吗？
<tenzu> ??
<tenzu> nnd上个Irc都这么蛋疼
<boyglick> 我无法找到任何人讲蒙古。
<yunfan> boyglick: 讲蒙古啥？
<boyglick> yunfan, 我想要得到的东西翻译。
<yunfan> boyglick: are you chinese or foreignor using translating service?
<boyglick> yunfan, lol im using google translate
<boyglick> why was i typing nonsense?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.otapp.com/2011-12-23/4451.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 圣诞iPhone 4S恐怖短片《Siri惊魂》 | 空中苹果
<yunfan> boyglick: where are you from?
<boyglick> yunfan, im from the united states
<boyglick> im trying to find out something about mongolian languae but there is virtually NOTHING on the internet about it.  I figured since china is close to mongolia maybe some chinese speak mongolian also
<boyglick> i even tried to find someone from inner mongolia region in northern china
<kk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • linux mint12 如何修改TXT乱码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358811 ubuntu 下用gconf-editor编辑器修改，可是linux mint12 下面没有，想装一个装不上，不满足依赖关系。各位给出个主意，有啥简单方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 htchd9030 — 2011-12-24 17:49
<boyglick> the biggest city ther bautau
<yunfan> boyglick: as i know, this channel used to have one or two mongolian but i forget their nickname
<boyglick> hmm
<boyglick> are you in china yunfan ?
<yunfan> boyglick: you can buy a ticket flying to mongolia and then you will meet lots of mongolian
<yunfan> boyglick: ye[
<boyglick> haha no thanks yunfan
<boyglick> only goats live in mongolia
<yunfan> then i couldnt help more
<boyglick> heh thanks anyway
<snugglecat> sorry, I entered the wrong room
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<daf3707> .time
<snugglecat> :)
<yunfan> snugglecat: Smeagol
<snugglecat> yunfan, i don't understand your say. i entered the wrong room
<snugglecat> I don't speak english.
<snugglecat>  sorry
<yunfan> snugglecat: then just back to the right room
<snugglecat> 刚才我走错房间了
<snugglecat> .............
<snugglecat> sorry
<snugglecat> what
<snugglecat> 还是这啊， 不是 #ubuntu-cn 么
<snugglecat> 怎么都是说英文的。 圣诞节应景么
<LOL_> Merry christmas
<maya> 猫叔~~~~
<gebjgd> 毛圣诞
<maya> gebjgd: 圣诞快乐。。。
<snugglecat> maya, 好
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, maya 来啦
<maya> 德国人怎样过圣诞。。。
<gebjgd> 剩毛蛋
<gebjgd> maya: group sex
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<maya> snugglecat: 囧。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你de相好来了 lol
<maya> gebjgd: 我去。。。
<maya> LOL囧。。。
<snugglecat> maya, 平安夜快乐
<maya> snugglecat: 恩~
<gebjgd> maya: 真的
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你的 密码和隐私又被泄漏么？？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 奸夫没来 lol
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 䢛
<imtxc> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ csdn 人人，， etc..
<maya> 哦
<hello_world> 圣诞节怎么都在上网。。
<maya> 在学校诶那段时间
<kk> imtxc, 好  ㍪ 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt§
<maya> 在推上听说一点
<imtxc> 老师说的发果子的  不发了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 你去改密码吧，， weibo.com也被 泄漏了。。
<LOL_> maya: 你怎么上推的?
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 木事。。。。
<maya> 那些基本上都不经营了。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，，其实我就是想知道你的一切，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 猥琐男
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， 暂时接收这个称呼
<maya> LOL手机啊，。。。
<snugglecat> 哈维尔是谁， 死了，怎么那么多西方毛子追悼啊
<snugglecat> 是作秀来对抗 金老二之死么
 * LOL_ 一直觉得maya这个年龄的小萝莉是不应该会用虚拟机还有翻墙什么的,小正太都不玩这些,那只能说明一件事,那就是她不是一只清纯可爱&很萌的小萝莉,
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 推理正确，， maya 是 傲娇的 技术 宅女
<ofan> maya: yoo
<ofan> maya: 放假了？
<maya> ofan: ~~~
<maya> 那是丫
<jiero_> maya: 是技术流？
<jiero_> maya: 照片给我吧。
<maya> ofan圣诞节快乐~
<ofan> 我也放了lol
<maya> 话说你现在是25号还是24号。。。。
<jiero_> ofan: 。。。今天还不放啊。
<ofan> maya: you too
<maya> 应该25吧~
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ ,,o(∩∩)o...哈哈，，我有 maya 的 生活照
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 也有可能是御姐女王神马的,你小心点,可能跟你玩滴蜡,皮鞭那种刺激游戏,lol
<maya> jiero_: 不敢不敢 菜鸟也混不上啊。。。。
<jiero_> maya: 我可以问 CyrusYzGTt 要你的照片吗？
<jiero_> ofan: 你一直说自己没摄像头。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 额，，不会吧，，
<jiero_> ofan: 还没有吗。。。
<maya> 本来今天高二会考 我们给他们到考场 我们去别的楼考试  忽然上午放假啦。。。。。
<ofan> jiero_: 怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 放心，我不会给的
<jiero_> ofan: 拿你的macbook照！
<ofan> maya: 就放一天？
<ofan> jiero_: 摄像头坏了
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 你的给我
<jiero_> ofan: 。。。你纯骗子，不想给就说。
<maya> ofan: 一天半。。。 明晚上回学校。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 放心，我不会给的... 因为不小心格式化了，/mnt/data/pho
<ofan> maya: 一天半也是个假
<ofan> 该玩还得玩
<maya> ofan: 必须得。。。。
<maya> 放假放的仓促，，，， 就两科老师知道 就两科作业  哇哈哈哈
<ofan> lol
<ofan> ...一天半还有作业
<jiero_> maya:  好好的了。
<maya> 是呀
<jiero_> maya: 不写作业会有什么后果呢？
<maya> 木啥后果哇。。。
<maya> 就是出去立着。。。。
<jiero_> maya: 我记得以前我都是最后作业空着好多。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 我高中是不交作业的，，
<maya> 话说上次回学校 回去作文竞赛 一个半小时 我玩了 没写 我们班52个人  交了35份  班班彻底愤怒。。。
<maya> ofan现在几点啊。。。
<ofan> maya: 早上5点半
<CyrusYzGTt> 你就写上 請回覆，才能繼續閱讀
<maya> 这么早~
<jiero_> ofan: 你该清醒了？
<ofan> 没睡
<jiero_> ofan: 你在西部。。。
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * LOL_ 感觉一直跟别人要照片的裸姐,有某种特殊爱好,感觉比那种见人就求果照的还要邪恶,谁能保证他或者她不会在夜半无人处对着照片做某些不可告人的事,lol
<jiero_> ofan: 哦。东部。
<jiero_> LOL_: 你去死。。。
<ofan> LOL_: 让你说中了
<ofan> LOL_: 所以我就坚决不给
<jiero_> LOL_: 我这么自恋怎么会对着照片YY
<jiero_> ofan: 。。。
<jiero_> ofan: 照片拿来。
<jiero_> LOL_ 照片拿来。
<jiero_> pocoyo: 泡泡给我照片
<snugglecat> maya, 考公务员， 然后慢慢往上爬
<snugglecat> 当女村长
<jiero_> snugglecat: 。。。
<maya> 我去。。。。
<snugglecat> 村长然后县长市长省长，最后国家主席
<snugglecat> maya, 未来国家女主席好
<jiero_> maya: 简单点，当这里的吉祥物好了。
 * LOL_ 感觉裸姐正因为极度自恋,于是就用照片YY自己被他或者她非礼 lol
<jiero_> LOL_: 你。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 未来第一丈夫好
<jiero_> LOL_: 你自己心理变态啊。。。
<LOL_> snugglecat: 贪官要包小蜜,那女贪官要?  lol
<snugglecat> LOL_, 怎么说 maya 是女贪官
<ofan> jiero_: 非要照片干嘛
<ofan> jiero_: 不怕伤和气么
<snugglecat> maya, 支持你。
<maya> snugglecat: 哈哈  恩恩~
<jiero_> ofan: 会吗。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<snugglecat> maya, 中国的前途就看你了
<mike-w> hi
<maya> 。。。。。。
<kk> mike-w, 好  ㍪ 
<mike-w> gnome or kde?
<jiero_> ofan: 有了照片见到真人也能认出来。
<maya> 见过ofan真人的说。。。。。
<maya> 哇哈哈
<ofan> jiero_: 估计这辈子都见不着
 * LOL_ 按理说.自恋的人应该不会在意他人的相貌,为啥裸姐还会不停跟人要照片?想不明白
<jiero_> ofan: 那为啥不给呢。
<ofan> 见过maya真人的说
<snugglecat> 虽然市场经济对人像空气一样自然和不言而喻，但我担忧并认为危险的，是某些人的思想方式，他们把改革的某些方面变成意识形态，变成偏狭的教条和狂热。有些人疯狂相信市场可以解决一切问题，把市场和道德看成互相排斥的东西，有些人从左倾意识形态狂热一下子变为右倾意识形态狂热，有人像当年拥护革命口号“一切权力归共产主
<snugglecat> 义者”那样，利用现在的权位化公为私。
<ofan> jiero_: 问 LOL_
 * CyrusYzGTt 怀疑 jiero_ 是 jc 
<jiero_> LOL_ 照片啊。
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: jc是？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ 警察
<jiero_> Cy
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 不可思议啊。。。我这么好的人。
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 对了，我还是当坏人吧。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 裸姐是国安?
<jiero_> LOL_:  你是恶灵。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ 而且有 查户口 的任务在身
<snugglecat> 这无异于一个相貌丑陋的女子通过打碎镜子来摆脱她的窘境一样。
<jiero_> 。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你小心某天国安就过来敲你的门,你可说了不少政府的坏话
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 我确实问过从哪里来之类的。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你吧镜子打碎了么
<jiero_> 算了。要不到浪费时间。
<jiero_> ofan: 圣诞礼物没有。
<jiero_> of
<jiero_> ofan: 我什么礼物都没买。
<ofan> jiero_: 我也没有
<ofan> 过毛圣诞
<jiero_> ofan: 因为似乎会收到礼物。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我 瞎猜的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 好吧，，不说了，，发泄情愫。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 啥？？
<yunfan> jiero_: 好阿 原来你真的是安安
<ofan> jiero_: 孩子还收礼物
<jiero_> yunfan: 。。。
<ofan> jiero_: 孩子才收礼物
<jiero_> ofan: 。。。屁。
<snugglecat> 像在每一个“熵”制度中发生的那样——当权者，不是使自己和生活一致，而是试图令生活和自己一致。不是公开地和持续地处理真正的冲突、要求和争端，而是简单地用一个面纱将它们掩盖起来。但是，在这层掩盖之下的某些地方，这些冲突和要求在继续生长和增多，反而造成这种掩盖不再发生作用时刻的到来。它意味着这样的时刻，死
<snugglecat> 亡的惯性压迫遭到崩溃和历史重又迅速地进入这个地区。 ——《给胡萨克的公开信》
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看哈维尔的语录
<ofan> jiero_: 你怎么随口就放了一个...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://zh.wikiquote.org/wiki/%E7%93%A6%E8%8C%A8%E6%8B%89%E5%A4%AB%C2%B7%E5%93%88%E7%BB%B4%E5%B0%94
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃饭
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址吆? 瓦茨拉夫·哈维尔 - 维基语录，自由的名人名言录
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
 * LOL_ 吃饭 too
 * LOL_ quit
<snugglecat> 唱红哥 是不是 一种 "祭祀仪式"
<snugglecat> ... 祀仪式的重要性越来越超过藏匿在后面的现实。 ... 哈维尔说的
<snugglecat> ... 祭祀仪式的重要性越来越超过藏匿在后面的现实。 ... 哈维尔说的
<jiero_> ofan: .......互相送礼物，每人送一个。
<jiero_> ofan: 就是每人买个比较贵的。
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 玩 openclonk 啊。
<jiero_> alvin_rxg:  intel 显卡也行哦
<mayli> 
<snugglecat> maya, 怎么不说话了
<maya> 找歌呢~
<maya> 盘点billboard年终 Top 100
<jiero_> maya: 美国的？
<maya> 恩
<whsailing> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 24 日 星期六 19:02:34
<whsailing> OK,just a test
<alvin_rxg> !date
<whsailing> :-P
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 话说房东给我一大堆圣诞礼物...
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯，不错
<Jagdwurst> 今天来不及买礼物送给她了...
<alvin_rxg> 现在还来得及吧，到1点关门啊
<alvin_rxg> Rank:30 Domain:fda.fff Count:16466
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 订阅一年的 National Graphics 给她。。。送礼物的那种。
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 我给我妹这玩意儿。。。
<alvin_rxg> Rank:58 Domain:asd.com Count:5630
<alvin_rxg> http://www.williamlong.info/archives/2938.html
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 求妹照
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址吆? 从泄密门分析中国网民习惯-月光博客
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 好多人用 asd.com ... lol
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: merry weihnachten!
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: http://i.imgur.com/H8gft.jpg
<Jagdwurst> wow
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 满意不？
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: frohe weihnachten
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: frohe weihnachten
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: frohe weihnachten
<alvin_rxg> du auch
<Jagdwurst> dir auch
<jiero_> 就啊啊
<alvin_rxg> 应该是 heilignacht 吧…
<jiero_> 德语这么长的单词啊。
<jiero_> lol
<alvin_rxg> heiligabend.. =.=
<Jagdwurst> geiligabend.. =.=
<alvin_rxg> jiero_: 还有更长的
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 我是说日常竟然用这么长的。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero_: Donaudampfschifffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 你是不是欺负我啊。
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: Urban Terror Linux下能不能用 intel
<alvin_rxg> jiero_: 啥 intel ?
<alvin_rxg> google doodle 是不是有声音的啊？
<pocoyo> jiero_: 什么照片？
<jiero_> pocoyo: 就是你的样子啊。
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 显卡是 intel的。
<pocoyo> jiero_: 我不搞基
<alvin_rxg> jiero_: 你玩玩看呗
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 下载多麻烦。
<pocoyo> jiero_: 不要酱子嘛
<alvin_rxg> google 为啥 在 iceweasel 上没声音？
<jiero_> pocoyo: 没问题，给我就好
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 有啊。
<layerbase> eclipse 对引号嵌套 能定义配色么？
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: iceweasel 9
<layerbase> 对引号嵌套 能定义配色么？
<layerbase> 像vi那样～～
<yunfan> http://is.gd/xxxxx
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: google doodle 没声音， google translate 没声音。 chromium 没问题
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? is.gd - URL disabled
<layerbase> eclipse要配色，谁会呢～对引号配色
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: doodle 有声音啊。
<alvin_rxg> 我这没有……
<alvin_rxg> 或者把 backend 换成 vlc ?
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 因为google也更兼容吧。
<alvin_rxg> 都是播放 mp3 啊……
<jiero_> alvin_rxg:  iceweasel 肯定不能播放 mp3
<alvin_rxg> jiero_: backend 都是 gecko-mediaplayer 呀
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: mp3那种支持肯定被剔除了 ;D
<jiero_> alvin_rxg:  哦。不知道。
<alvin_rxg> vlc 也没用
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: debian源里有能播放 mp3的解码器吗？我发现 fedora源里没有，那么我就啥都没装，h264也不只持。
<alvin_rxg> jiero_: 不是说 iceweasel 不能播放 mp3。而是问题不知道出在哪，就 google 的不能
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: gstreamer-plugin-ffmpeg?
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: gstreamer-plugin-urgly?
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 哦。好玩。
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: fedora自动找不到。
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: fedora 用 rpmfusion　的源..
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷，把 gecko 和 vlc 都删了， chrome 还能播放声音。 google 那文件到底怎么播放的？ flash ?
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 知道那个了，不过没装。
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 只是从里面装了XBMC。。。
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 里面  xine, lame, gstreamer, ffmpeg, mac ...一堆，要啥有啥
<jiero_> 反正还是不能播，就算了。反正我80%是ogg和flac
<jiero_> 剩下点丢进手机去
<Jagdwurst> 我手机里 100% flac...
<Jagdwurst> 硬盘里 90% flac + 10% ape
<jiero_> 手机里flac发挥不出威力啊。。。因为外面噪音太大。
<Jagdwurst> 懒的转换
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 你要知道。。。有些不提供 ogg之上质量的歌曲。
<jiero_> pocoyo: 哦。信息是 Aborted DCC File Transfer of
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/7.html
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: an kk test PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn: hello
<Atrix> 大家好啊
<alvin_rxg> chrome 看来不是拿 gecko 和 vlc 来播放的…
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 没听过 ogg,  电台里做过和 mpeg 的比较，发现压缩比和音质跟 mp3 甚至 aac 差不多
<jiero_> pocoyo: 再来一次？
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 但我从没用过
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 是的，有些网络电台就是发送 ogg的。
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: Ubuntu默认从CD出就是 ogg
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: ogg 最大的问题还是版权... 哪天说不定就成被告了
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 为啥？
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 不是某个公司的吗？怎么会被告？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 遇到了一个问题，联想Y450无法关闭触摸板 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358817 FN键和F6的组合键不起作用，但是别的都没有问题，不知道是什么情况，系统是OPENSUSE11.4版本，ubuntu也遇到过这样的情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lufecarg — 2011-12-24 19:22
<Jagdwurst> jiero_:　没人能从法律上证明，ogg 有没有非法使用 mpeg 的专利
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/8.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? 1234567890abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz 1234567890abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz 1234567890abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz 1234567890abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz 1234567890abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz 1234567890abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz 1234567890abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz 1234567890abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz 1234567890abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz 1234567890abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg:  我这里 doodle 可以 google翻译没声。不过icb上的翻译有声音。奇怪。
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: icb ?
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 爱词霸上的翻译。
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 。。。有使用 mpeg 吗。。。
<maya> ada
<maya> adam8157 当叔~
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/9.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? ["403 => Net::HTTPForbidden . IN gettitle"]
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/10.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? yet another test 中文
<jiero_> Jagdwurst:  ogg 常用的 codec 和 mpeg 似乎完全不一样吧。
<jiero_> dddddddddddddddd: 是你啊。。。。
<dddddddddddddddd> jiero_: ?
<jiero_> dddddddddddddddd: 面具。。。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，我得换用 chromium 吗？现在内存足够了
<dddddddddddddddd> jiero_: you know too much
<jiero_> dddddddddddddddd:  zero-k 升级了，似乎速度快了很多很多。我要试试intel能不能运行 :D
<dddddddddddddddd> jiero_: go ahead just do it
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:57:38)
<jiero_> dddddddddddddddd:  I need someone compile the engine for me.
<dddddddddddddddd> jiero_: i am scripting
<jiero_> dddddddddddddddd: so Im going to wait; :D and you, happy scripting !
 * CyrusYzGTt 吾归来了，
<dddddddddddddddd> jiero_: enjoy yourself
<jiero_> dddddddddddddddd: what?
<hoxily> https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en
<hoxily> kk, 不来抓一下标题？
<kk> hoxily, 你的标题？  ㍫ 
<dddddddddddddddd> http://google.com/
<dddddddddddddddd> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/10.html
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/9.html
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: ogg 本来就是仿 mpeg2 的。原理上都差不多
<yunfan> 额 no fun
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 所以可能会侵犯专利
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 你的 网页，，我这里是空白的
<yunfan> kk: -[
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 。。。wikipedia上一点都没提到。
<kk> yunfan, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 人的听觉效应现在广范被用作音频压缩的就那么几个，不管谁写压缩算法都逃不过
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 犯了专利，也就是 FSF雇佣的律师去搞定了。
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 那就用bbc开源的那个。
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 如果能搞定，这些数字广播早就用 ogg 了
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 数字广播很多就是vorbis 啊，rhthymbox 里的全都是。
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 我是说比如你们美国流行的 dab-s 之类的无线广播
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 在不承认软件专利的国度，新西兰反而没有
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 我也不是美国额。
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 这是全世界的事，设备制造商也要接受
<Jagdwurst> 否则成本降不下来
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: spotify，世界最大的 streaming 音乐服务，就是用 orbis
<Jagdwurst> vorbis
<Jagdwurst> 软件容易实现。芯片如果不量产，成本太高
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 你知道么。。 ibus 输入 v 不出字。。。
<Jagdwurst> ...
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/9.html
<yunfan> jiero_: spotify 不错 看过一个他们技术人员讲redis bitmap的文章
<adam8157> maya: ...
<yunfan> adam8157: 你发个 url 看看
<adam8157> yunfan: 要啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ .. 拼音是木有 v开头的，，标准是这样说的，，除非少数民族
<yunfan> adam8157: 随便 我想看看 kk 是不是把我列入服务黑名单了
<jiero_> yunfan: 你们都该举办技术讲座。。。
<yunfan> jiero_: 我没技术 只能去听
<jiero_> yunfan: 我也去了 apache 基金会举办的。尴尬的听啊。一共7个人。。。
<adam8157> 啥url?
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 但是应该可以用的啊。。。。否则每次都换语言多麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ 嗯，， 通常 v 当作 u 上面加 两点 的 代替
<Jagdwurst> ü
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<yunfan> adam8157: 随便发一个阿
<yunfan> 真迟钝诶
<adam8157> yunfan: adam8157.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: Adam&#039;s
<yunfan> adam8157: 加 http
<yunfan> http://g.cn/
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Google
<adam8157> yunfan: http://adam8157.info
<yunfan> 不错 重新可用了
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/9.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? ["403 => Net::HTTPForbidden . IN gettitle"]
<yunfan> 好的狠
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.google.ee
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.apple3gs.com
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 玫瑰双刀传奇,玫瑰双刀─→Www.apple3gs.com
<CyrusYzGTt> - -
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<CyrusYzGTt> http://linuxsex.com
<adam8157> maya: 小妮子出来
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: linuxsex.com :: this domain is for sale
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ adam8157 当叔找妳，，
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/11.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? !"#$%&'()*+,-./0123456789:;?@ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ[\]^_`abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz{|}~
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 去买圣诞礼物， 忘了带钱
<yunfan> 额 原来是选定字符集
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，， 我就只会发送 电子贺卡。。 不用思考。。
<Jagdwurst> http://goo.gl/EByt3
<kk> Jagdwurst,啥网址吆? Recursion : http://goo.gl/EByt3
<jiero_> adam8157...
<jiero_> adam8157 你要报复？
<adam8157> jiero_: ...
<jiero_> adam8157 you so bossy...
<adam8157> lol'
<jiero_> adam8157 jk
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/12.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? adam8157 kk jiero_ CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ...
<yunfan> 不知道放不放行控制字符
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/13.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? ttt
<maya> adam8157恩恩
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 恩
<adam8157> maya: 哦 没事儿了 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你还在用 skype么
<maya> 最近 没用啦
<jiero_> adam8157特价啊。 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-OEM-Creative-EP-630-Earphone-EP630-Headphones-Mp3-4-/230653260121?pt=AU_Electronics_Portable_Audio_Accessories&hash=item35b4017159
<maya> 咋啦
<kk> jiero_,啥网址吆? New OEM Creative EP-630 Earphone EP630 Headphones Mp3 4 | eBay
<maya> 当叔 过年啥时候回来丫~
<Jagdwurst> http://goo.gl/EByt3
<maya> 在看电影。。
<kk> Jagdwurst,啥网址吆? test
<CyrusYzGTt> 木事，， 主要是问妳拿，，照片，，上次那张就行
<zhan> 当叔。。。
<maya> 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 木事，， 主要是问妳拿，，照片，，上次那张就行
<jiero_> adam8157哦。香港的不在中国范围寄送。。。
<adam8157> maya: 不知道啥时候捏...
<maya> 囧
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/14.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? ‮abcdefg
<zhangkaixuan> Ubuntu Tweak 0.6.0 正式发布，除了引入全新的用户界面和操纵模式之外，软件本身的框架也有大量改善，几乎任意部件都可扩展 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/12/ubuntu-tweak-0-6-0/
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 好不。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 答应，，我就上 skype..
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂乃说的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 你又 傲娇了。。
<loiac> 搞基？
<jiero_> maya: 别欺负 CyrusYzGTt  他是痴子。
<jiero_> loiac: 少胡扯。。。
<maya> 酱紫。。。
<Jagdwurst> http://goo.gl/EByt3
<kk> Jagdwurst,啥网址吆? test
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 你测试啥。。。
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 你打开那网址看看标题..
<jiero_> hello world。。。
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/15.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012abcdefg012
<loiac> kk: 打不开
<kk> loiac, 响应。  ㍬ 
<jiero_> 香港的还真能做出些有意思的东西呢。。。太阳能水泵？？？
<jiero_> lol
<iGlofe> ... 我刚才掉线了。。。
<Jagdwurst> iGlofe: 小样你穿马甲了? lol
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/16.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/16.html
<Jagdwurst> 我試过了，没用
<iGlofe> Jagdwurst§ ..我掉线了，， 等 CyrusYzGTt 下线，我就可以做回本尊了。。
<yunfan> iGlofe: 叫你蛋叔帮你kick那个
<iGlofe> adam8157§ yunfan 说你坏话。。
<yunfan> iGlofe: 你这家伙阿 小时候肯定是最积极的红领巾
<zhan> 这 iGlofe 长得像阿姨啊
<Jagdwurst> 貌似朝鲜也帯红领巾...
<jiero_> Jagdwurst:  我妹漂亮不？ .
<iGlofe> yunfan§ .. 话说，，我小学 二年级 才有 红领巾，，而且是 班班为了 凑数 当上的
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 果真是你妹?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..回归了
<yunfan> http://jyf1987.sinaapp.com/stores/17.html
<kk> yunfan,啥网址吆? 乱码辊斤拷辊斤拷辊斤拷
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 你这样，看来只能使用 utf-16BE 才能满足你的需求
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 什么
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 字符编码与识别
<yunfan> unicode就行了
<yunfan> utf8 没有 0 字符串 不好利用
<CyrusYzGTt> unicode就是这个标准发展的
<CyrusYzGTt> unicode标准发展的 utf
<Jagdwurst> utf8 不就是和　utf16 一一对应的嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> 不一样，，
<Jagdwurst> 怎么个不一样?
<Jagdwurst> 我人肉转了多次了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我们一般默认的utf8是 utf-8LE的，，不是旗舰版，， 最全的 utf8是 UTF-8BE
<Jagdwurst> 至少中文 utf16 多于 ucs 的那部分，也照样能转到 utf8
<alvin_test> http://www.google.com
<kk> alvin_test ⇪ ti: Google
<CyrusYzGTt> 同理 utf16亦然
<alvin_test> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: le 和 be 只是 little endian 和 big endian?
<alvin_test> google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 不就是顺序不一样吗?
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: xx
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: xx_XX
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: http://www.google.com
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 额，，总之，我看文献是用  utf-8BE
<jiero_> alvin_rxg: 哦。
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: le 和 be 除了　endian　顺序不同，还有啥区别?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 额，，自己去看 uncode的说明。。
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: ......
 * jiero_ 又想要买 EP630实验下。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ 什么是 EP630 ...
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 我手写了n多unicode转换的程序了，至今以我的理解没出过问题。既然你说不一样，请指教
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ .. 不会，，不过感觉 用 BE很少出现乱码。。
<zhangkaixuan> 推荐一款类Dropbox应用：Yun.IO有Linux客户端 支持手多台机电脑等设备即时同步
<yunfan> 除了 gmail 有没有别家的邮箱很不错的？ 准备重建2个网络身份
<zhangkaixuan> 速度还行
<zhangkaixuan> yunfan:验证认可的话 yahoo
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 耳机。
<zhangkaixuan> http://www.osmsg.com/2011/12/dropbox-yun-io/
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ ..额，不用，，
<kk> zhangkaixuan,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<kk> zhangkaixuan,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<zhangkaixuan> kk 你不是机器人 你不是机器人 你不是机器人
<alvin_rxg> kk bug 了？
<zhangkaixuan> 貌似是
<kk> zhangkaixuan, 给我一个我不是机器人我不是机器人，机器人的例子。  ㍬ 
<yunfan> zhangkaixuan: yahoo马上要挂了
<zhangkaixuan> 今天是平安夜 大家有妹子不
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你怎么信息发两次 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有妹子
<yunfan> lubotu2: xx
 * Jagdwurst 瞧见了 jiero_ 的妹子...
<zhan> 球围观
<yunfan> jiero_: 还有妹子？ 是鬼妹么
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<jiero_> yunfan: 不是。
<jiero_> yunfan: 表妹。
<yunfan> jiero_: 额 你居然搞到abc了
<jiero_> yun
<jiero_> yunfan: 去死。
<zhan> 表妹？
<zhan> abc 是啥？
<jiero_> zhan A*** born Chinese
<jiero_> zhan 比如 African Born Chinese
<zhan> 。。。
<Jagdwurst> alien b. c.?
<LOL_> cfy: 怎么实现访问任意内存?
<jiero_> Jagdwurst:  Alien？
<Jagdwurst> 那啥是　abc?
<cfy> LOL_: don't know
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 一般说 American/Australian-born Chinese
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 同一进程随便访问，最多改段属性。不同进程进 ring0 改映射表?
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: windows 下有不同进程互相读写的 api...
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 我还以为是外星生物....
<Jagdwurst> jiero_: 或者阿拉伯人...
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问支持linux与linux 之间的远程桌面的软件有哪些推荐的? 我现在只知道有个VNC. 0_0
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 你好认真呢。
<jiero_> Jagdwurst: 有趣的家伙。
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: thx :)
<yunfan> jiero_: 你妹的照片呢
<nuanhuai> CyrusYzGTt: 董小娟去开房了？
<CyrusYzGTt> nuanhuai§ 么事？？
<nuanhuai> 没事
<jiero_> yunfan:  http://i.imgur.com/H8gft.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 看到 图片了，，这个好小。。 貌似不应该发的，，
<yunfan> jiero_: 怎么只拍上面
<yunfan> jiero_: 难道当时...
<yunfan> jiero_: 我怎么感觉TA把两边那长发去了 跟你一样
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jacoii> 请问，vim里如何使用正则表达式来替换文本？:)
<yunfan> 我这访问网页很慢 下载却不慢 nnd 怀疑被isp限制了连接数
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 董小娟是谁?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 不认识
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 转贴：Ubuntu下华为Mobile Partner乱码的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358826 http://zhyu.me/linux/solution-of-gibber ... rtner.html Ubuntu下华为Mobile Partner乱码的解决方法 Posted on 09/15/2010, 17:23, by 翅膀, under Linux. 在宿舍里还是自己用无线宽带方便，免去了和大家抢带宽的麻烦。翅膀选择的是天翼的 …
<Jagdwurst> yunfan: 你的意思是 jiero 披上头发就变女性了?  lol
<Jagdwurst> 下次让他满足你 xD
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: nwn linux 版本可以 窗口化玩吗？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　不晓得，应该可以的
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 还真可以
<alvin_rxg> 和 .exe 那个一样处理 nwn.ini
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 窗口后你把鼠标移到边界上转镜头很麻烦.
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 本来还行，但问题是linux 版的 alt-enter 没作用……
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<alvin_rxg> 算了，就全屏吧
<zhangkaixuan> gtalk断了
<zhangkaixuan> 唉
<lolicon> 饮水姬又有新功能。。
<lolicon> http://aagqxg9w.developer.joyent.us/fountain/ <--- ...
<kk> lolicon ⇪ ti: 饮水机娘
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azf2tbSfF-Q&feature=g-sci&context=G244bca5CIAAAAAAACAA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? YouTube - Gas Rocket - The Slow Mo Guys
<tusooa> jtshs256_: 咋出这么多相似名字的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哎， 给我儿子看到礼物了
<lovesnow> - -！
<snugglecat> 围着问， 是什么是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 充气玩偶？？
<lovesnow> :-D
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 滚
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，，终于到吾 烦你了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<lovesnow> Cannot send to channel ？
<snugglecat> 本来我收好了， 他妈来接他去过夜， 我给他母亲说早上放他床头。 交给他母亲时让他看到了。
<snugglecat> 就围着问
<CyrusYzGTt> 哼哼，， 隐秘不够，，
<lolicon> snugglecat: 人形抱枕？
<snugglecat> 一拼装的 四驱车 。 看他那么喜欢拆东西， 就买个给他 又装又拆的
<snugglecat> 而且有齿轮有马达， 就让他钻研吧
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 小心 装着，， 不见 零件，，你就糟糕了
<lolicon> snugglecat: 对啊。。
<whsailing> snugglecat：五块钱就可以买到了，
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 50块啊
<lolicon> snugglecat: 多大了？
<snugglecat> 买点好的啊
<snugglecat> 6岁
<whsailing> snugglecat：曾几何时我也是个四驱车迷
<snugglecat> 半
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我小时候。买貌似 15块。。
<lolicon> snugglecat: 买个电脑。。。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 现在也有十几二十的， 不过想买点好的
<lolicon> snugglecat: 刚出来那个叫什么来着。。PSV？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦。 那为么 不买 OLPC.. 专门给儿童的。。 还手动发电
<snugglecat> 不知道， 就是比较简单， 也有一些齿轮马达的。 自己装
<LOL_> snugglecat: 你离婚了?还是未婚先育?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你以为我在广州啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 本来想找乐高的。 我这连这个牌子的都没
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 电脑城，，有得买
<snugglecat> 没
<snugglecat> 我就一边缘地区
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..好吧，， 可以 玩 吾等 80后 的玩具。。
<lolicon> 买个小萝莉什么的。。。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> lolicon, 买你么
<snugglecat> 萝莉 con
<whsailing> snugglecat：弄个高达给他拼更好:-D
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 你合适，， nick就是，， 是不是想自送
<snugglecat> whsailing, 那个太复杂， 四驱车比较简单。
<LOL_> 买了高达,¥180
<snugglecat> 而且那个有点精细。 先买个比较 容易装的。 他觉得有意思， 才给他攒钱买
<snugglecat> 准备到他读二三年纪后， 每个星期给5块零钱， 他喜欢什么就攒钱买。
<LOL_> 6岁就攒钱,...
<snugglecat> 让他学会攒钱
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 买本哈莉勃特吧，还能学学语文...
<LOL_> 五块钱刚好买个火腿
<snugglecat> 中文版???
<Jagdwurst> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 现在给小屁孩没星期5块钱够吗？
<whsailing> 现在的孩子真幸福啊，想想我们小时候都是自己做的玩具
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: ....不带你这样音译的。。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 让他攒钱。 不够， 就让他攒够了， 就是不要给够
 * lolicon 小时候就一盒乐高。。
<LOL_> 没玩具的孩子表示伤不起...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 我还是玩 wine 的，原生的鼠标轻飘飘的……
<Jagdwurst> ..
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我买了一套 一千零一夜 的， 真的1001个故事。 后悔了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我小时候玩的最多的是 火。。
<Jagdwurst> lol
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 有很多就儿童不宜
<Jagdwurst> xD
<CyrusYzGTt> 然后 是 水
<CyrusYzGTt> 然后是 火药。。
<whsailing> 我们只能玩泥巴、竹人、木陀螺、
<LOL_> snugglecat: 那是你还没看过成人版的格林通话
<snugglecat> :)， 让他大了自己看， 这书就是给他的
<CyrusYzGTt> 然后是 鬼画符
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你化的符?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 就是 画 破浪字。。
<snugglecat> whsailing, 还说自己干嘛， 说你儿子啊。 我以前都是撒尿泡泥玩
<whsailing> snugglecat：我还是学生……
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 学生不能有孩子么
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu系统需要环境 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358830 256M内存能运行服务器版吗？不怕慢一些，也就能扩大到512了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqhrcsj — 2011-12-24 21:36
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 所以现在 写 英文比中文好看。。
<snugglecat> 我去忙了
<whsailing> snugglecat：连初吻都还没献出去呢……
<snugglecat> 称儿子不在， 蒙看 a 片
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 俺左手写英文比右手好看
<Jagdwurst> ..
<snugglecat> 猛补 a 片
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..好吧，，其实我本来左撇子来的，，后来被老师修改了。。
<Patrick_DJ> 找了半天，只找到个TeamViewer貌似不错。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 俺左右手都能写字,不能算左撇子吧
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..额，， 你那叫 左右互博 。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 一直觉得左撇子很邪恶
<snugglecat> 能双手同时自慰
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 听说，左右手都很灵活的话， 手淫很舒服的
<snugglecat> 一手铅笔， 一手菊花
<whsailing> LOL_：我是左撇子:-/
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 哦。。 你在说 奥巴马邪恶。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你太露骨了， 自慰好么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 我是 直白的，，  单纯的 不会 修饰。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你就不担心 踢人狂魔 把你给踢了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 对喔。。
<snugglecat> :)， 我去看自慰片去了
<LOL_> whsailing: 用左手刷牙很灵活
<whsailing> LOL_:刷牙的确是用左手
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大家用Virtualbox，有没有碰到过忽然自动关闭虚拟机的情况?
<LOL_> whsailing: 还有就是用筷子也很自由
<CyrusYzGTt> A:有，，通常是 VB 配置出错，或者安装了。。什么影响系统稳定的东西。。
<snugglecat> http://jandan.net/2011/12/24/horror_movie_siri.html
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址吆? 科幻恐怖电影大作：Siri[v]
<snugglecat> 好恐怖啊
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 我只装了VS2008+SP1, VS2010，以及打了系统补丁。
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ 你最好每次升级 VB 就安装一次 增强。。
<whsailing> LOL_:筷子、笔啊这些的话被大人教惯了，都用右手……
<LOL_> snugglecat: Jiandan是谁的?
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 了解。:)
<snugglecat> 一网站的名字啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ ，嗯
<LOL_> snugglecat: 你不知道阿当又叫蛋蛋吗,煎蛋...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 还有 荷包蛋
<LOL_> ...
<lolicon> Patrick_DJ: 我在 win7 下用 vbox 直接掉电重启了。。
<whsailing> 就知道jandan上有个妹子图
<Patrick_DJ> lolicon: 我的是忽然直接消失。
<LOL_> 平时考试用左手,重要考试用右手,曾经有一年几乎没用过右手写字,但当右手一拿起笔就很流畅写出了字
<whsailing> LOL_：这样啊，那你平时也拿东西也是用左手的吗？
<yunfan> LOL_: 拿jj用哪只手？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubAjQt3TLZc&feature=g-news&context=G2487098CNAAAAAAAHAA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - 香港中學生情侶公園涼亭打野戰!!!
<LOL_> whsailing: 不一定用那个手
<CyrusYzGTt> 难道是传说中的 十打一？？
<LOL_> yunfan: 方便用右手,其他用左手 :)
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 打野战,我喜欢
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ??
<Atrix> 有没有讲解linux系统结构的手册
<LOL_> http://xxoo.com
<kk> LOL_,啥网址吆? xxoo.com: The Best Search Links on the Net
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥你发的网址kk没给你加前缀
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 什么前缀？？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://google.ee
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 没什么区别啊！！
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ¤<kk> LOL_,啥网址吆? xxoo.com: The Best Search Links on the Net
<LOL_> http://google.ee
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 什么网址，我也用同样的试试，，可能kk 不给 google youtube前缀吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt:  http://xxoo.com
<kk> LOL_,啥网址吆? xxoo.com: The Best Search Links on the Net
<CyrusYzGTt> http://xxoo.com
<LOL_> twitter.com
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ http://xxoo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Twitter
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ alvin_rxg 又给 kk 带班了。。
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<LOL_> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ http://xxoo.com
<Patrick_DJ> http://xxoo.com
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? xxoo.com: The Best Search Links on the Net
<Patrick_DJ> http://xxoo.com
<Patrick_DJ> http://xxoo.com
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 一样，， 说了 没有区别
<LOL_> www.youporn.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Title: xxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxx
<LOL_> www.baiud.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: www.baiud.com
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 10.10系统下外接显示器的设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358831 我的电脑是华硕epc 1011 px，因为不喜欢本子的显示器，自己外接了一个用笔记本屏幕改成的12寸显示器。 在没有外接显示器的情况下，epc显示器的分辨率是可调成本子自身的最佳分辨率1024*600(16:9)的。但是一旦接上vga，显示器分辨率调 …
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/posting.php?mode=reply&f=112&t=234350
<tusooa> http://www.google.com/landing/noradsanta/index.html#utm_campaign=en&utm_medium=hpp&utm_source=en-hpp-na-us-gns-gm&utm_term=norad
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: NORAD Santa
<LOL_> www.youtube.com
<alvin_rxg> Title:  YouTube - Broadcast Yourself
<LOL_> mail.126.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 126网易免费邮--你的专业电子邮局
<LOL_> m ail.126.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 126网易免费邮--你的专业电子邮局
<LOL_> m a il.12 6.c om
<CyrusYzGTt> playboy.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Title: xxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxx
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Jagdwurst> http://goo.gl/EByt3
<kk> Jagdwurst,啥网址吆? 窶ｮ test
<LOL_> models.com
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: Das neue Studium läuft ganz gut. Ich freue mich sehr, jede Woche die
<Jagdwurst> Vorlesungen zu besuchen, weil sie so interessant sind, manche sind sogar sehr lustig :)
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 发错了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: http://goo.gl/EByt3
<LOL_> models.com
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你怎么不写　Title: 了?
<LOL_> http://models.com
<kk> LOL_,啥网址吆? MODELS.com - top model rankings, modeling, fashion and creative industry news
<LOL_> http://ftp.org
<kk> LOL_,啥网址吆? ftp.org
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: title 不是交给 kk 了么？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 去掉 http:// 就可以了
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址吆? ["bad URI(absolute but no path): http:// . IN gettitle"]
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 用Bot骗取网站浏览次数
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ... 吾木有网站，，无须
<Jagdwurst> goo.gl/EByt3
<alvin_rxg> Title:  ‮ test
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是有个云吗
<tusooa> kk: 出错居然这样说。。
<tusooa> ls
<whsailing> CSDN登陆不了？？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 什么云？？
<Jagdwurst> ?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 没反应
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: zok7..给的
<Jagdwurst> 原来我网络卡了...
<kk> tusooa, 响应。  ㍮ 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 貌似还真有，，不过木有用过，，
<alvin_rxg> 有吧，貌似是错的
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 原来是你那 html 写错了…… 还是咋的…
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不是啊，我用了一个 utf8 的 RLO
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 不用的话.给我吧
<alvin_rxg> lol RLO ...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 自己去申请，，那个需要 公钥的
<alvin_rxg> =.= 那代码还是对的
<Jagdwurst> 是滴
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 讨厌钥匙
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..嗯，，所以我用另外的。。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: taskbar 是 RLO, iceweasel 不是 http://uploadpie.com/Ae2NK
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 服务器是他的吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不知道，， 等 她来再说，，我现在有问题想问她
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 啥问题
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不说了，， 日后见分曉
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 日谁?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还以为你说天机不可泄漏呢
<gebjgd> 天鸡
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 。。 木有，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..因为可待，，所以 必能见分曉
 * ofan 高价收gameboy color
<gebjgd> ofan: 要它干嘛?
<ofan> gebjgd: 怀旧
<gebjgd> ofan: android上有模拟器
<alvin_rxg> 都 gba 了还玩 gbc 啊？ gbc 的卡能在 gba上玩的啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 买索爱那款游戏机手机
<ofan> gebjgd: 不要模拟器，要真机
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 此情可待成追忆,只是当时已惘然,你们真是一对矢志不渝的好基友
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接模拟器md fc sfc gba gbc
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. .. 滚。。
<alvin_rxg> i will kill u, u seeeee
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我的 chrome 下 tab 显示的是 RLO
<Jagdwurst> lol
<alvin_rxg> 嗯…… iceweasel 过滤掉了吧
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 语音一直是默认第一个…
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 基友与白合的故事,最想看了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不看
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: linux 版本到底是好啊，g 一下存档都瞬间的～
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 萝莉大战怪蜀黍,御姐大战极品小正太,
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 好吧，， 这些我可以看看
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 两个小白合的情事
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不看，， 木有阴阳结合。。
<snugglecat> 秋裤是怎么样子的， 貌似我从来就没穿过
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 南方用不到的吧
<LOL_> snugglecat: 在cmd下可以用Debug直接修改内存中BIOS的信息,这是否意味着可以直接修改内存中的值
<LOL_> snugglecat: 不用申请,直接修改指定地址的值
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我看了网上资料，貌似以前我老爸穿过类似的，但我自个没闯过
<snugglecat> LOL_, 可以啊
<LOL_> snugglecat: 怎么实现?
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: cmd 下那个是 vm86 出来的
<snugglecat> 你不怕死就改
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 不是真的 bios
<snugglecat> bios 是每个地址固定的吧
<snugglecat> bios 不懂
<LOL_> snugglecat: 直接把硬盘清零.嘿嘿
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: cmd 都在 32/64 位保护模式下运行了，只能摸拟个 16 位的 bios 出来给你用
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 随便改
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 哦,
<snugglecat> LOL_, 在 c 中也可以直接指定地址。 但不是这样子写程序的啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 我操.太伤感了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: trine 挂了？
<LOL_> snugglecat: 怎么写?
<snugglecat> LOL_, 直接写啊
<snugglecat> char *p; p = 0;
<snugglecat> 你就等死把
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 谁挂了?
<LOL_> snugglecat: *((char*)0x2)='a';这样?
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你等着挂吧
<LOL_> snugglecat: crash?
<snugglecat> LOL_, 以前 dos 下， 可以 直接写屏， 有一个固定的 地址。
<LOL_> snugglecat: a100
<snugglecat> LOL_, 现在貌似不可以了。 每个程序都有自己的地址空间
<LOL_> snugglecat: 段-偏移量
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你干嘛非得直接指定地址写啊
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你指定那个地址怎么知道是否非法
<LOL_> snugglecat: 把所有地址都置零,嘿嘿
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你怎么知道后面的变量或分配不会覆盖
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装9.10 现unable to find a medium contaning a live file system http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358835 今天在网上csdn下载记录了ubuntu9.10，在光驱安装ubuntu时出现unable to find a medium contaning a live file system的问题。 联想的服务器已装xp系统，具体配置参数忘了，已经在BIOS中设置了光驱启动ATAPI CD/DVD Drive，但是在重启按 …
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你重不声明变量？？ 从不分配内存， 全由你来指定???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 我的beteuer没拿到doctor
<LOL_> snugglecat: 把硬盘上所有数据都写成零
<snugglecat> 变量全放寄存器
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ?
<snugglecat> ??
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 以前的实验室走了一堆人
<snugglecat> 啥硬盘啊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你在公司的 betreuer ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: gelsenkirche?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 公司没有
<LOL_> snugglecat: 对,就像在实模式下那样直接操作
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 以前学校的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那和你有啥关系？　你给它头衔加了医生了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: alvin_rxg 刚和一个小哥在icq上聊天知道的消息
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我的两个 betreuer 也都不是医生
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 你跟 LOL_ 说吧， 他就一傻帽
<LOL_> ...
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你也会说。。。
<lolicon> snugglecat: 以前。。
<snugglecat> 现在不会了， 简直浪费时间
<lolicon> snugglecat: 还是老实用 INT 80 。。
<gebjgd> 刚才光着屁股刷了卧室的墙壁
<gebjgd> 太刺激了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snugglecat> lolicon, 你跟他说
<snugglecat> 我全不懂
<lolicon> snugglecat: 我也不懂。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 拉着窗帘的? 你不是在底楼吗？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 路人走来走去都看见?
<lolicon> snugglecat: 我记得写屏有专用中断。。
<LOL_> 中断 80h
<snugglecat> lolicon, 现在应该不行了。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 1层
<snugglecat> dos 我倒做过直接写屏。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 对面就是公司的办公楼
<LOL_> int 21 ah=09
<Jagdwurst> 都什么年代的操作系统了，哪能让你直接摸到硬件...
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: 那个虚拟的DOS貌似还是可以用这些的。。。
<snugglecat> 直接写屏就是有固定地址的。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 围观 软硬结合的 ，，
<snugglecat> c 程序哪来的固定地址让你直接写地址啊。
<lolicon> snugglecat: 汇编。。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=358756
<Jagdwurst> lolicon: 也是把某些 dos 中断，通过 windows api 转接的，像 clipboard 这些。都由 windows 下的权限限定住了
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - firefox 文件关联求助
<snugglecat> lolicon, 他不是汇编啊， 他是 c 啊
<lolicon> snugglecat: C 内嵌汇编。。
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: 不是不是。。不只是这个。。
<alvin_rxg> 妈了个逼的，守卫又偷偷跑上去把那群强盗干掉了，我的经验啊……
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: windows 下是没有实模式的。。
<snugglecat> lolicon, 在说现在保护模式的， 每个程序都有各自的地址空间。 要做一转换才是物理地址
<Jagdwurst> lolicon: 所以我说摸不到硬件啊
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: 保护模式不可能让你摸到硬件。。
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: 想摸硬件你就写驱动
<Jagdwurst> lolicon: 我不是从头就这么说吗...
<Jagdwurst> lolicon: 你是想对 LOL_ 说吧?
<snugglecat> lolicon, 有一疑问， 保护模式的地址空间是从 0 开始的么
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: 对问这个问题的人。。我不知道是谁
<Jagdwurst> ...
<snugglecat> LOL_ <== 这个傻蛋
<lolicon> snugglecat: 32位的话，0～4G
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你直接从 0 开始写吧
<lolicon> snugglecat: 当然不是全部都能用的。。
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 常空缺头一页
<Jagdwurst> 看 MM 模块怎么映射...
<LOL_> a100
<snugglecat> lolicon, 指针 本身地址也是放内存的么
<lolicon> snugglecat: 指针放的是虚拟地址
<snugglecat> 哦
<lolicon> snugglecat:  用户进程看到的就一个很大很大的4G的线性空间
<snugglecat> 我是说 char* p; &p 这个地址
<snugglecat> 指针本身 也有一个地址啊
<lolicon> snugglecat: 嗯
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 如果是 stack 里的，就是 ebp 的一个偏移
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 如果全局静态的，就是相对于 section 头的一个偏移
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你就程序只用一个指针， 我怕你声明第二个指针也会把你的数据覆盖
<snugglecat> lolicon, 会不会啊
<lolicon> snugglecat: 会不会傻
<lolicon> snugglecat: 啥
<snugglecat> lol要不声明变量或分配内存直接在程序中使用地址来写数据
<lolicon> snugglecat: 可以。。
<snugglecat> char* p = 0; *p = 'a'; p++; *p = 'b';
<snugglecat> 类似酱紫
<lolicon> snugglecat: 不能随便写。。
<snugglecat> lolicon, 他就是要随便写啊
<lolicon> snugglecat: 有的地址是写不了的，例如代码段。。
<Jagdwurst> 代码段(我指的是 section ,不是　segment)在用户态改了属性也能写
<zhan> 这 C 语言杀手 LOL_ 又来了啊
<LOL_> ...
<alvin_rxg> 他啥了 knuth ?
<snugglecat> lolicon, char* p = xxx; 设 xxx 可以写， *p='a'; p++; *p = 'b'; 假如我  char* q; 这个 q 指针本身会不会覆盖他已经写过的地址
<snugglecat> 我不清楚 指针本身的地址是不是和变量一样的
<lolicon> snugglecat: C指针放的绝对地址吧。。
<snugglecat> q这个指针本身会不会有机会覆盖在他已经操作过的地址上
<Jagdwurst> ....
<lolicon> snugglecat: 当然有可能。。
<maya> snugglecat: 猫叔还不睡哇。。。。
<lolicon> snugglecat: q 指向自己，那么你往 q 写就写了 q 了。。
<zhan> 你们都是 C 语言杀手
<snugglecat> char* p = 0x02; *p = 'a'; char*q;   我的问题是 &q 地址会不会有机会是 0x02
<lolicon> snugglecat: 理论上有可能。。
<zhan> 要是0x02 是你自己随便指定的，当然可能
<snugglecat> 就是说按 LOL_ 异想天开的做法， 只能在程序中来来去去 只能用一个指针直接写内存， 不能声明另一个变量， 另一个指针罗
<snugglecat> zhan, LOL_ 就是要酱紫啊
<snugglecat> zhan, LOL_ 就是要酱紫啊
<snugglecat> zhan, LOL_ 就是要酱紫啊
<snugglecat> zhan, LOL_ 就是要酱紫啊
<snugglecat> zhan, LOL_ 就是要酱紫啊
<snugglecat> zhan, LOL_ 就是要酱紫啊
<snugglecat> zhan, LOL_ 就是要酱紫啊
<kk> snugglecat:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<kk> snugglecat: .. ..
<wishstudio> snugglecat: &q 怎么可能是 0x02……
<lolicon> snugglecat: 不是不能
<lolicon> snugglecat: 当然可以
<lolicon> snugglecat: 只要你按照规则
<Jagdwurst> 不考虑 0x02 这个特殊性，是有可能的
<snugglecat> wishstudio, 我是假设 0x02可以
<wishstudio> snugglecat: 你前面 char *p = 0x02; *p = 'a'; 是干吗的？跟 q 没啥关系吧……
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat:　你上当了……　LOL_　挖了坑，于是当事人走了....
<snugglecat> wishstudio, LOL_ 就是要在未分配的地地址中直接操作地址.
<zhan> 就假定是个合法的地址空间么
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你说的 未分配 是什么意思
<LOL_> 俺没走
<zhan> 所以 LOL_ 就是个 C 语言杀手
<snugglecat> 你跟他说把， 我说不明白
<wishstudio> snugglecat: 那肯定是可以的……只要你能访问那个段
<LOL_> 俺只是不懂而已,不是杀手
<lolicon> snugglecat: 对啊。。。只要你这个地址在你一个可写段内。。
<zhan> 不懂啊，大家叫你去看书你又不去。。。
<snugglecat> wishstudio, 是可以， 但问题是，有另一个变量声明了， 有无机会覆盖那个地址啊
<wishstudio> snugglecat: ?????
<Jagdwurst> wishstudio lolicon :  大概 snugglecat 说的是缺页异常之类的情况
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你说的“有没有机会”是什么意思
<LOL_> 好吧,我去看书,你们不用讨论了
<wishstudio> snugglecat: 是你混淆概念了还是我没理解你的意思……
<Jagdwurst> 看吧……　于是几个人争相讨论...
<Jagdwurst> 坑深
<snugglecat> char a[] = "a"; char *p = a; 他的意思是可以操作 p+2 的地址
<zhan> 这 LOL_ 老拿这些古怪的问题来调戏 snugglecat 。。。
<snugglecat> 我都糊涂了
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你说的“可以”是什么意思
<lolicon> snugglecat: 可行性还是合理性
<wishstudio> snugglecat: char* p = 0x02; *p = 'a'; char*q; 的话， char*q只是声明，显然没有赋值的……所以肯定不影响什么
 * zhan 看两个猫讨论
<lolicon> zhan ==
<Jagdwurst> 两个猫?
<LOL_> zhan: ,,,俺不是杀手
<snugglecat> wishstudio, &q本身不是有地址么
<wishstudio> snugglecat: &q 理论上肯定可以恰好是0x02……
<snugglecat> 指针放哪
<zhan> Jagdwurst: lolicon 也是个猫
<lolicon> snugglecat: 楼主究竟想表达什么。。。
<zhan> LOL_: 看书去吧，完整看一个书之后再来考虑这些具体的问题
<snugglecat> 指针本身会不会放在 0x02， 要知道 *p 指向的那个地址是指定的， 不是一个变量的地址， 不是 moclloc 分配的
<wishstudio> snugglecat: 这就好比你 char *q; char** p = &q; 但是你把 char *p = &q; 放到前面然后期望自己写一个地址能恰好撞上 q 的地址这当然是可能的
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你说的可以是什么意思。。
<lolicon> snugglecat: malloc 只是一个工具。如果你不用它，自己手动管理内存，当然是可行的。。
<Jagdwurst> 中文的缺陷原形毕露，只能咬文嚼字了 :D
<snugglecat> char* p = 0x02; char* q; &q 的地址会不会是 0x02; int a; &a 的地址会不会是 0x02;
<snugglecat> 我是不懂指针是怎么放的。
<lolicon> snugglecat: 指针就是一个整数。。
<Jagdwurst> 会，如果不考虑 0x02 这个特殊地址
<wishstudio> snugglecat: “&q 的地址”这说法就不靠谱吧……
<snugglecat> 就是这整数放在内存哪，还是压根不放在内存
<zhan> 显然可能会啊。
<Jagdwurst> 如果这是个在内存里的变量的话。。。
<lolicon> snugglecat: 可以放内存
<wishstudio> snugglecat: p, q, &q 啥的就是一 long 跟普通的 long 没任何区别...
<snugglecat> 可以放内存， 不久可能会覆盖p指向的地址么， p指向的那个地址非某个变量的地址，或则通过啥手段分配的
<zhan> 是啊
<snugglecat> 关键是p指向的那个地址是手工写上去的啊
<lolicon> snugglecat: 等等。。你说的“指向”是什么意思，是它的内容还是它的位置。。
<wishstudio> snugglecat: 所以是可能正好撞上另个变量的地址的……
<snugglecat> char* p; p 指针指向的地址， char* q; q这个指针本身的地址
<snugglecat> 爱我都说乱了
<lolicon> snugglecat: 。。。
<ofan> 不如都去买本汇编书看
<Jagdwurst> 汇编应该不讲这些，
<snugglecat> char* p; p 指向 0x02; 声明 char* q 时， 会不会把这个指针刚好放在 0x02 中。
<wishstudio> lolicon: 他意思就是 char *p = xxx, *q; 然后有没有可能 p = &q。。
<Jagdwurst> 这些是原理
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你意思是，乱用“未分配”的地址（或者说，手工指定的地址）会出错吧。。
<ofan> 比这讲的多
<zhan> 就是乱用地址的问题
<snugglecat> wishstudio, 是这个意思， 就是p指向的的地址诗歌无效的地址， 不是另一个变量或分配过的地址
 * ofan 高价收Gameboy color
<snugglecat> LOL_, 就是要酱紫做
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你说的“无效”是什么意思
<zhan> 人家自动管理多好，自己去乱指，要是所有的都自己来是可以的
 * Jagdwurst 回邮件去
<lolicon> snugglecat: C 的 malloc 什么都都只是一个工具。。保证 malloc 了 没有 free 的内存快不会重叠，仅此而已
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你不用 malloc ，自己规划内存布局，是完全可以的
<snugglecat> lolicon, 就是这意思
<snugglecat> 但是得保证 其他 的声明不会覆盖住啊
<lolicon> snugglecat: 程序是你写的，你当然有办法保证这个。。
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你可以自己写一个 malloc 。。
<zhan> 你说声明 int a， 这样的，a 存在什么地方是吧。
<wishstudio> snugglecat: 所以才需要 malloc
<wishstudio> snugglecat: 你要么所以东西的地址都自己设，要么都让系统设。你一部分自己弄一部分系统弄当然会出问题
<snugglecat> 就是划一块内存， 保证 新声明的啥的不会用到这块内存。
<zhan> malloc 和 定义变量时候放的空间一般是不一样的吧
<lolicon> zhan：不一样。。
<snugglecat> zhan, 那我就不知道， 你的意思是说， 找到一个声明变量不会用到的地址就行了么
<wishstudio> snugglecat: 你即使用汇编也不可能乱设个地址直接就用了。。
<lolicon> snugglecat: malloc 保证不出错的前提是你只用malloc 。。
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你的问题找到办法了
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你的问题找到办法了
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你的问题找到办法了
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你的问题找到办法了
<wishstudio> snugglecat: 不要刷屏
<kk> snugglecat: .. ..
<LOL_> snugglecat: ?
<zhan> LOL_ 都被吓得不敢说话了
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你找一个肯定不会被覆盖的地址就好了， 你就直接写把
<snugglecat> 猛写
<zhan> 其实我个人觉得 LOL_ 要是好好看书了就不会提这些问题了
<LOL_> snugglecat: a100
<snugglecat> 他奶妈的
<wishstudio> zhan: 现在的书貌似没几个能说清楚这问题
<lolicon> wishstudio: 肯定有。。
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你就写吧， 好了吧， 不要再问了把
<lolicon> wishstudio: 体系结构的，操作系统的。。
<wishstudio> lolicon: 我说中文书……
<snugglecat> lolicon, 他就一基本知识都没，就乱搞的
<lolicon> wishstudio: 这个艰苦而光荣的任务就交给你了！
<snugglecat> lolicon, c的基础知识都没就想搞自己分配内存
<wishstudio> lolicon: 话说讲体系结构的讲不到C指针也正常……C的指针本来就不是好懂的东西……
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 这是人才。你个家伙。至少他相信c是万能的。
<lolicon> 做个单片机的程序你就明白了。。
<lolicon> 或者做个实模式的程序。。
<iGoogle> wishstudio: 去看asm的指针寄存器。看一个就懂了。
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨
<iGoogle> 球猫毕业没
<LOL_> Esp
<iGoogle> zhan: 你测试脚本不。
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 好的。 我闭嘴了
<zhan> 啥啊
<iGoogle> 一模一样的vim颜色啊。导入tex
<zhan> 。。。。
<snugglecat> LOL_, 别问我了。
<iGoogle> 优美的颜色
<zhan> iGoogle: 你还真是
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<wishstudio> iGoogle: 那不是……c/c++指针还要复杂得多
<snugglecat> 水都煲干了
<iGoogle> wishstudio: 复杂啥。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 啥
<knownbad> 贱猫吧？
<snugglecat> 好吧。
<kk> gebjgd: .. ..
<snugglecat> 我闭嘴。 收山
<knownbad> 不可能的。
<iGoogle> 间址寻址寄存器。原理就是这个。 wishstudio
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 猫今天不过节？
<snugglecat> 主席， 踢我出去。 我累了
<iGoogle> 自杀嘛
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 真贱
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 真是贱猫
<LOL_> 我要是出生在上个世纪六十年代,或许学这些东西就很简单了
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 买了礼物给儿子了
<iGoogle> ** WARNING ** Color stack underflow. Just ignore.
<knownbad> 给猫装对鹿角
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 给一个儿子的照片
<zhan> snugglecat: 自踢
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你不是学 c 的， 你学汇编， 学 c 干嘛
<wishstudio> iGoogle: c里一些指针类型会很复杂。。你如果只看 char * 这种简单的类型当然简单
<iGoogle> knownbad: 鹿角不如鹿鞭著名。
<iGoogle> wishstudio: nnnd 自己去研究。跟我说c
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你今天和二奶过?
<knownbad> 那我小时见过。
<snugglecat> 不给， 我儿子超帅， 怕让你们看了自卑
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 也是猫不。
<knownbad> 没昨晚一个人去看电影
<LOL_> snugglecat: 汇编怎么写Socket怎么搞多线程?那一定复杂死
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 他买机票让他老婆过来了
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 也是猫不。
<snugglecat> LOL_, c 内嵌 汇编
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你就耍呗
<iGoogle> cfy: .. alive?
<knownbad> 要到二月去了。
<LOL_> snugglecat: 嗯,我去学汇编
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那不是和我一起
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 他说他是， 我买了个5块钱的小车给猫玩， 我说是给猫玩的， 他说他就是猫
<knownbad> 春节期间到处交通不便。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 是啊，我上铺你下铺。
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 幸好是猫生猫。要不，就乱了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆太老了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不好意思， 我的字体看成 春节期间到"处女"通不变
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我要金发白人萝莉
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 继续yy
<iGoogle> cfy: 看邮件没
<snugglecat> 白人萝莉， 多萝莉看得都像 knownbad 老婆那年纪。
<iGoogle> 居然挂机？
<snugglecat> 白人女人显老
<iGoogle> snugglecat: +
<cfy> iGoogle: 看到了，稍等，我把vbscript弄弄好
<snugglecat> :)
<cfy> iGoogle: 验证下
 * ofan 高价收Gameboy color
<iGoogle> 。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 赶紧让你老婆美白染发去
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 估计 gebjgd 是喜欢没毛而已。不嫌弃老。
<cfy> iGoogle: 好咯
<pocoyo> .time
<cfy> iGoogle: 给个例子文件啊，
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥要vbscipt? asp?
<snugglecat> ofan, 你是收 gameboy color 卖 ssh vpn???
<iGoogle> cfy: 随便一个脚本，vim生成html
<snugglecat> ofan, 在我这叫 "98" 佬
<cfy> iGoogle: 学校的破课，网站设计,vbscript....
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<iGoogle> .
<cfy> iGoogle: 我用不来的。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 好吧。我发一个
<snugglecat> 我潜水了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 教你老婆染发
<gebjgd> cfy: 很有前途的课程
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没用
<cfy> gebjgd: - -!
<iGoogle> cfy: 发了
<cfy> gebjgd: 你又扯
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦
<knownbad> 山丘低了些？
<iGoogle> cfy: 真搞asp?
<cfy> iGoogle: 简单的东西
<cfy> iGoogle:  一个数据库查找，一个搜索
<cfy> 用户这册
<divedCat> knownbad, 潜水的猫怎么翻译
<cfy> 注册
<iGoogle> 啥破学校。退学算了。 lol
<gebjgd> cfy: 不会失业
<knownbad> gebjgd: 其实白山丘挺的不多。
<chenshaoju> iGoogle cfy: ASP?? 都淘汰了啊。 PHP效率高许多。
<cfy> iGoogle: 表示我用了sha1,达到国内领先水平了哦
<divedCat> knownbad, 对了， 你给你老婆买啥礼物了
<knownbad> 没得翻
<divedCat> knownbad, 美国是不是有新年倒数的
<iGoogle> chenshaoju: .. 别对我说。对 cfy 说
<chenshaoju> iGoogle 习惯 Reply all 了。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 你可以当教授。
<cfy> chenshaoju: 我用common lisp的
<knownbad> catunder.
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<knownbad> 有，纽约最有名
<iGoogle> c教授
<divedCat> knownbad, 是要 12 31 才倒数吧。 圣诞节不倒数吧。貌似纽约有个新年倒数
<iGoogle> 赶紧搞定那句正则
 * ofan 高价收Gameboy color/advance
<divedCat> 哦
<iGoogle> ofan: gamegear 要不
<iGoogle> 破gameboy，要了干嘛
<divedCat> knownbad, 周围是不是圣诞味很浓了。 还是要到明天
<ofan> 回顾一下童年
<chenshaoju> 魔兽钓鱼ing...
<cfy> iGoogle: s/\Q\\color{mycolor}\\color{mycolor\E/\\color{mycolor/g ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 我试试
<iGoogle> \Q
<iGoogle> 都不记得这啥
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么是白山丘?
<knownbad> 白人胸部
<iGoogle> 前面，可不能限制mycolor
<iGoogle> 要.*?
<cfy> iGoogle: 失败了。。我看看
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<iGoogle> 不能环视
<divedCat> knownbad, 周围是不是圣诞味很浓了。 还是要到明天。 满足下我的八卦， 我就忙去了
<iGoogle> 因为可能前面是mycolor4
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> lol
<zhan> 阿姨是怪物
<divedCat> iGoogle, 他不在了
<divedCat> knownbad, 周围是不是圣诞味很浓了。 还是要到明天。 满足下我的八卦， 我就忙去了
<divedCat> 告诉我啊
<iGoogle> 环视，不能.*匹配的哦。
<divedCat> 我这里冷冷清清的
<iGoogle> zhan: 没研究精神
<iGoogle> 这啥。 divedCat
<knownbad> 看地区，有些地方是整个地段都有装饰。  很漂亮的。
<divedCat> 潜水的猫， 不知道是不是酱紫翻译
<zhan> iGoogle: 这两天被 lex/yacc 折磨疯了，还研究这个。。。
<knownbad> snugglecat_ 就可以了。  _ 是 underscore.
<iGoogle> zhan: 这啥
<divedCat> knownbad, 哦， 华人的地方呢。 新年你们那烧炮竹么
<divedCat> knownbad, 哦
<cfy> iGoogle: perl -pe 's/\\color\{mycolor\d*\}\\color\{mycolor\E/\\color{mycolor/g'
<knownbad> 虽说有点白痴。
<iGoogle> zhan: 全世界，都没碰到 Color stack underflow
<divedCat> o
<divedCat> knownbad, 哦， 华人的地方呢。 新年你们那烧炮竹么
<zhan> underflow？ 不是 overflow？
<divedCat> 春节
<divedCat> 错了， 春节
<iGoogle> cfy: 额。这样可以？怀疑哦。
<iGoogle> 我肯定这样测试过的
<knownbad> 新年美国人烧印第安人的家。
<divedCat> 舞龙舞狮么， 看一些电影 华人街 很热闹呢
<divedCat> ......
<knownbad> 你没看过美国西部电影吗？
<cfy> iGoogle: ..
<iGoogle> cfy: 确定没
<divedCat> 没
<cfy> iGoogle: $ echo -E '\color{mycolor1}\color{mycolor2}xxxx' | perl -pe 's/\\color\{mycolor\d*\}\\color\{mycolor\E/\\color{mycolor/g'
<cfy> iGoogle: 看上去没问题
<iGoogle> 你测试一句。。
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<iGoogle> 我试试全部的
<divedCat> 好了。 我去忙了。 顺便意淫下 美国圣诞气氛
<cfy> iGoogle: $ echo -E '\color{mycolor1}\color{mycolor2}xxxx' | perl -pe 's/\\color\{mycolor\d*\}\s*\\color\{mycolor\E/\\color{mycolor/g'
<divedCat> 不知道儿子早上看到礼物会有啥反应
<cfy> iGoogle: 这样把，我多加了\s*,应该是忽略空格的么？
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么样？效果
<knownbad> 买优待卷等等吃螃蟹去。
<knownbad> 多套几个盒子。
<cfy> iGoogle: 行不行啊ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 行，我就睡觉了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我是时区+8啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 和 gebjgd 不一样啊。。。
<zhan> 阿姨是神，不用睡觉的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我还要复习 通信电子电路啊。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: eee
<iGoogle> cfy: \E是啥去了。加\E可以
<cfy> iGoogle: \E?
<iGoogle> 是阿
<cfy> iGoogle: \Q \E中间的内容作为普通字符串处理
<iGoogle> end case modification 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么可以单独\E....
<iGoogle> 你没\Q阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 是啊
<iGoogle> 你自己这样用的
<cfy> iGoogle: 你不是说可能。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 你看你自己的
<cfy> iGoogle: s/\\color\{mycolor\d*\}\\color\{mycolor\E/\\color{mycolor/g
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: s/\\color\{mycolor\d*\}\\color\{mycolor/\\color{mycolor/g
<iGoogle> 怎么单独使用
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个。。
<iGoogle> 。。？
<cfy> iGoogle: 不要\E,写错了，我
<iGoogle> 不会吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 我忘记去掉\E了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 再试下
<cfy> iGoogle: s/\\color\{mycolor\d*\}\\color\{mycolor/\\color{mycolor/g
<iGoogle> ～～这样的，我肯定试过的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 两个之间会有空格么？
<cfy> iGoogle: 没
<kk> cfy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<iGoogle> 只是，是用的.*?
<iGoogle> 你用的\d
<iGoogle> 这有差别？
<cfy> iGoogle: 能看到我的query么？
<iGoogle> 现在，差别仅仅是.*? 和\d*
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯，试试
<iGoogle> 看这边。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我这边好的
<iGoogle> .*? 直接不对
<iGoogle> 你没看截图。全部数据，前面的，都被去掉了。\d却正确
<cfy> iGoogle: \d正确。我的正确？
<iGoogle> 是阿。
<cfy> 正确不就好了嘛
<cfy> 那我想想，为啥。*？不行。。
<iGoogle> \d* 和 .*?
<iGoogle> 去掉很多。用.*?的话
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 请限定下。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: .*?可以匹配}[}{}{}{直到那个啊
<iGoogle> 你仔细想想。我先\d。 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你至少[^}]*
<iGoogle> 不是有?嘛
<zhan> 。。。。
<iGoogle> ?就限制了}阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 在能匹配的情况下不贪婪
<iGoogle> 强制贪婪吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 不能匹配的话，.*?会尽可能多的匹配，
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 没见过。平时都这样用，都正常
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 你运气好
<iGoogle> 你个书虫子。哪里看到的这句哦
<cfy> iGoogle: 在.*?跨越}{}{}{}{}啥的之后，碰到了
<cfy> iGoogle: 尝试呀。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不贪婪啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 没说不能匹配}啊。。。。。
<iGoogle> 。。不是吧。这都尝试出来的
<cfy> iGoogle: 是啊。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> 好吧。搞定就好
<iGoogle> c教授
<cfy> iGoogle: 去看 精通正则表达式
<cfy> iGoogle: 这本书
<cfy> lol
<iGoogle> 你看吧。
<iGoogle> 。。
<Atrix> 谁用wubi安装过ubuntu
<zhan> 哈哈
<abc> 悲剧的cfy
<abc> ....
<divedCat> 死猫， 圣诞节还得我去找它
<abc> iGoogle: 哎，我睡了。。。
<divedCat> 给了条鱼给他当圣诞大餐
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 睡吧
<zhan> 妖怪阿姨
<yappy> 哎，为什么我就是装不上matlab !
<noctuorare> yappy: 提示？
<chenshaoju> 晚安。
<midstream> hello
<whsailing> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 25 日 星期日 01:25:24
<midstream> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 25 日 星期日 01:25:45
<midstream> :)
<alvin_rxg> 真衰，连时间都要让别人告诉你
<whsailing> 没有，test一下手机状态
<midstream> !date
<midstream> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 25 日 星期日 01:29:39
<midstream> ºÇ
<whsailing> 哈哈，用N900感觉就用ubuntu一样
<zhenbeiju> :)
<zhenbeiju> happy Eve
<zhenbeiju> anyone here~?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 为啥我这 Mage Armor 的使用次数一直是0呢？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: cha 不够?
<alvin_rxg> 11啊
<Jagdwurst> ..
<Jagdwurst> 可能要 12 才有 +1 俢正
<alvin_rxg> 呃……一定要 + 个修正啊…
<Jagdwurst> ich würde mit 16 anfangen..
<alvin_rxg1> 嗯，把力量挪一点过去。 =.=
<knownbad> zhenbeiju: nice to meet you, eve.
<alvin_rxg1> 太穷了，之前把所有积蓄都拿去买了个魔法袋，都没钱买衣服了……
<alvin_rxg1> 说曹操，曹操到。杀了个逃犯都能捡到 ac6 的衣服……
<knownbad> 吃螃蟹去
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 手淫呢？
<alvin_rxg> 对
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你继续
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 好困
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 晚安
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 没和你的室友搞
<alvin_rxg> 搞什么
<mugebjgd> 搞鸡
<mugebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> 你搞吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 小光光。剩蛋快乐
<mugebjgd> divedCat 贱猫
<kk>  06:21
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-25
<whsailing> !telp
<whsailing> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<whsailing> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * angelife ÓÐÈËÄܹ»Ìṩһ¸ö¿ÉÓõÄÃÀ¹úÕæʵµØַô£¿±¾ÈËÐèÒª¼¤»îkindleµÄ·­Ç½¹¦ÄÜ
<kk> angelife:say ACTION 有人能够提供一个可用的美国真实地址么？本人需要激活kindle的翻墙功能 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MeaCulpa>  CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC
<MeaCulpa> RHEL 我擦，这个开关也不开
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Ubuntu下打开chm文档 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358852 很多开发文档提供chm格式和html格式的资料，感觉在windows系统下使用chm格式的文档习惯了，所以在ubuntu系统下就找一下是否能否打开chm格式的软件，还真有，不得不说现在ubuntu越来越强大啦。我是运行一下安装命令就可以了。 首先我们安装 …
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这是啥？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 周2 kfc？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 下周WFH
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这个配置，enable了，Linux启动后会在/proc/config.gz保存一份当前内核配置
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我只不过想忽悠你来吸点毒...
<ppg> 麻烦帮个忙，我这里访问不了 blogpost.com ，ping 显示的地址是127.0.0.1 ，你们那里显示的ip是多少？
<MeaCulpa> 我见过没开这个开关的，只有RHEL
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 有点龌龊
<MeaCulpa> 连SUSE都开了
<MeaCulpa> 小白编译内核以后当前配置都找不到的，这样
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不编译内核，毫无压力
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 万一你要测没GA的驱动
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我quit不行不？
<MeaCulpa> a
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 真人要元旦后见了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ......元旦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac276117/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 什么？你说这货是伊丽莎白？ - AcFun.tv
<MeaCulpa> 走了，买菜，吃火锅
<ppg> 你们那里能访问 blogpost.com 吗？
<angelife>  ÓÐÈËÄܹ»Ìṩһ¸ö¿ÉÓõÄÃÀ¹úÕæʵµØַô£¿±¾ÈËÐèÒª¼¤»îkindleµÄ·­Ç½¹¦ÄÜ
<kk> angelife:say 有人能够提供一个可用的美国真实地址么？本人需要激活kindle的翻墙功能 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ppg> angelife: 修改一下你的编码，这里使用的是utf-8
<angelife> ppg: Ôõô¸Ä
<kk> angelife:say ppg: 怎么改 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ppg> angelife: 你用的什么上的irc? 在设置里面找编码试试
<angelife> ppg: ÎÒÓÃoperaÉϵÄ
<kk> angelife:say ppg: 我用opera上的 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<angelife> ppg: ÊÔÒ»ÏÂ
<kk> angelife:say ppg: 试一下 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<angelife> ppg: ÎÒÖØÆôÒ»ÏÂ
<kk> angelife:say ppg: 我重启一下 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac277570/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 博尔特附身！史上速度最快的守门员-----乔哈特 - AcFun.tv
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<roylez_> cfy: 有好事没？
<cfy> roylez_: 你想要啥好事
<roylez_> cfy: loli快递上门
<cfy> roylez_: 没有啊
<angelife> ppg: test
 * angelife ÄÄλ´óÏÀÄܹ»Ìṩһ¸öÃÀ¹úÕæʵµØÖ·°¡£¬°³Òª¸økindle×¢²á£¬·­Ç½ÉÏÍø
<kk> angelife:say ACTION 哪位大侠能够提供一个美国真实地址啊，俺要给kindle注册，翻墙上网 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<angelife> ¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£
<kk> angelife:say 。。。。。 in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<ppg> angelife: 工具和聊天帐户
<angelife> ppg: 嗯，好了
<angelife> ppg:  ：）
<angelife> ppg: 又学了一招
<ppg> angelife: 嘿嘿，我也是刚刚搜索的
<angelife> ppg: 嗯，能帮我找一个美国真实地址么
<angelife> 我要注册kindle
<angelife> 忙活了一天还是在墙外
<ppg> baidu.google什么的找不到吗？
<angelife> 找了好多，都不行呢
<ppg> 噢，我也不知道
<angelife> 看了一个用google地图找地址的方法，但是找不到电话
<ppg> 哎，刚才我还想着这个方法呢
<angelife> 嗯
<ppg> 你在地图上随便点个地方能不能查看详细地址呀？
<angelife> 现在3g是免费上网了，但是不能上facebook等
<angelife> 详细地址能搞到
<angelife> 电话不行
<ppg> 噢，这样啊
<angelife> 嗯
<ppg> 要电话和住宅匹配？
<angelife> 我是这样想的哦
<angelife> 要不人家为什么要真实地址呢
<ppg> 他们没那么大本事查出电话和住宅匹配不匹配吧
<ppg> 试过随便搜索的填入不行？
<angelife> 哦
<angelife> 我试试看哦
<angelife> 也许可以的哦
<ppg> 嗯
<angelife> ：）
<Atrix> MAKEDEV可以创建设备文件，那该怎么删除设备文件呢
<cfy> Atrix: 直接rm掉？
<soiamso> http://www.tuxradar.com/files/podcast/tuxradar_s03e24.ogg
<kk> soiamso,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<soiamso> 年终终结，背景音乐竟然有许巍的音乐
<angelife> ppg: 难道美国地址都给用光了
<angelife> ppg: 用哪个都不行
<angelife> ppg: 。。。。。。
<phoenixlzx> 看来我错过了...yunfan和一个老美的对话没捞到掺和...
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cece> hi
<kk> cece, 好  ㍢ 
<Kandu> cfy: 先寫個旋轉的 /osc/gvf-rotate.pdf
<tusooa> echo *;
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 看看
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • iptux0.5.3最新deb包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358862 这是下载地址 http://code.google.com/p/iptux/downloads/list 这个包主要是为ubuntu11.10发布的。 经测试在ubuntu11.14中安装时会有一个警告，但是可以正常安装使用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cwll — 2011-12-25 11:19
<LOL_> *((char*)0x0000)='j';printf(0x0000);
<lolicon> 楼上的小萝莉送圣诞礼物给我了。。。然后我没有准备礼物，唯有。。。。送回一支棒棒糖给她。。。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 新手问题：GIMP选区选中后，删除了不需要的部分之后，怎么取消选区？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358864 有时候需要去掉纯色的背景，用魔术棒工具选择之后，按Del键删除了，但是选区不会取消了……求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eiffi — 2011-12-25 11:33
<Atrix> 格式化磁盘的程序是哪个
<Atrix> lolicon: 棒棒糖...
<divedCat> 周其凤持不同态度，“我认为美国的教育一塌糊涂，他们的每一任总统都不懂得尊重人，总是把自己的意愿强加于别人，如此看来，他们的教育是一塌糊涂的。”
<divedCat> 谁清楚美国教育的， 总统怎么强加自己的意愿给别人， 强加了什么意愿
<divedCat> 还好， zf 退出了
<roylez_> gfrog: GoDaddy loses 72,354 domains this week alone
<lolicon> Atrix: 是真的棒棒糖。。。
<lolicon> Atrix: mkfs
<Atrix> lolicon: mkfs不是创建文件系统吗？好像创建文件系统和format不一样吧
<lolicon> lolicon: windows 的 格式化 就是创建文件系统的意思
<lolicon> lolicon: 你说的 格式化 就不知道了
<tusooa> 咋会自己对自己说话
<Evanescence> 有人用过这个么? #!/usr/bin/parallel ??
<Atrix> lolicon: 我看的是，在linux下，format和create filesystem是不同的含义
<LOL_> int a="\0\0";*((char*)a)='j';printf(a);
<lolicon> Atrix: ?
<lolicon> tusooa: 打错了 =。=
<tusooa> ....
<tusooa> community/moreutils-0.44-1               /usr/bin/parallel
<Evanescence> tusooa: 你见过那样的脚本么??
<tusooa> Evanescence: 没用过，不知道
<Atrix> Formatting is the process of writing marks on the magnetic media that are used to mark tracks and sectors
<Evanescence> 这里有谁写过并行脚本的??
<divedCat> 并行脚本???
<divedCat> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.tudou.com/playlist/p/l13211397i114744608.html?refid=f694e21eb49a7aa8 这个好玩
<kk> divedCat,啥网址吆? 最耀b_在线观看11个视频_土豆网
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu11.10下载安装virtualbox4.18报错，不知道该如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358865 我在ubuntu11.10下安装vbb4.18报错，dmesg显示的信息如下 [ 104.856086] warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use) [ 5056.616029] VBoxSVC[4760]: segfault at 0 ip 080af38b sp b71befe0 error 4 in V BoxSVC[8048000+23c000] [53452.819413] vbo …
<divedCat> CyrusYzGTt, 爆石，广州人是不是 拉* 的意思啊
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 连路由器老是提醒无线网络需要认证但是密码是正确的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358866 如题，我能连上chinanet，但是连路由器会提示需要认证 统计信息: 发表于 由 huaser — 2011-12-25 12:54
<CyrusYzGTt> divedCat§ ..
<divedCat> CyrusYzGTt, 是么， 广州人说 爆石 指的就是 拉屎
<divedCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你看了那视频了么，粤语的。 几抵死 架
<kitelv1> d
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch 开启桌面图标显示后，每次启动或重新登入后位置有问题啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358869 刚登入系统桌面，显示错乱 001.png 随便打开一个窗口后 图标位置就恢复正常 002.png 这个是什么原因？分辨率1024*768 统计信息: 发表于 由 nginx — 2011-12-25 13:13
<divedCat> ibus 装五笔怎么装啊。 我装 ibus-table 还是没有啊
<Patrick_DJ> divedCat: 这个我知道，我就正在用。等等... 正在写步骤...
<divedCat> 先告诉怎么装先
<Patrick_DJ> divedCat: 去github下载源代码，编译安装就可以了.
<divedCat> o
<divedCat> na suanle taimafan
<Patrick_DJ> divedCat: 记得用--prefix=/usr参数。
<Patrick_DJ> divedCat: =_=
<asdfasd> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 25 日 星期日 13:19:00
<divedCat> 太麻烦了
<xiangfu> divedCat, apt-get install ibus-table-wubi
<divedCat> 我是 arch
<Patrick_DJ> divedCat: 我也是.
<Patrick_DJ> divedCat: arch
<xiangfu> divedCat, 进错channel 了。
<xiangfu> :)
<divedCat> 算了， 太麻烦还是用拼音
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 没错。这个channel也有很多人用arch的.
<zhan> 这个channel用啥的都有
<xiangfu> divedCat, 直接copy db 文件到： /usr/share/ibus-table/tables 也可以。
<xiangfu> divedCat, 默认是 86 版的五笔。
<sdfsd> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 25 日 星期日 13:22:05
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, 很多人都进错了。 :D
<divedCat> 算了， 不装了
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 那arch的中文channel是哪个呢，可以推荐下么? :D
<divedCat> 也没用不多
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, 不知道。
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 晕~
<xiangfu> 没用过arch
<zhan> 貌似在 oftc 上，有个 arch-cn 不过人气不高
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 去试试吧，我以前也是用的ubuntu10.04的。
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, 啊。为什么换到arch了？
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 因为ubuntu10.04的包太老了，装些软件很麻烦。而ubuntu12.04的unity又让我很不习惯... =_=
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, 只是因为unity吗？
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 特别是用Alt+F2的时候，那是要等上好大一会，或者失灵。我真的被郁闷了...
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, oh. 没用过unity 不知道。:(
<chongwish> Patrick_DJ: unity不可用删除吗？
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 后来换成gnome3，发现CPU占用比平时多了3个百分点。用gnome2时，刚开机只占0.5-1%的CPU，换成gnome3后，刚开机就占用2-4%的CPU。
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, oh. 没用过gnome3. :(
<Patrick_DJ> chongwish: 不知道能不能删。- -
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, arch 是用什么GUI？
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 你现在用的是什么系统?
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, ubuntu 11.04
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 我装的xfce.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sexysexypenguins.com/2011/12/24/skein-updating-the-build-process-somewhat/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? Sexy Sexy Penguins » Skein: Updating the build process (somewhat)
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, oh. xfce 也可以装到ubuntu上吧。我觉的因为GUI换个系统不值 :) 我只是考虑那个系统对硬件（笔记本）直待比较好。
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, 不想花太多时间配置硬件上面
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 我是装了arch后，才发现要自个儿装的gui，然后又不想换回ubuntu 12.04了。 0_0
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, :D
 * xiangfu 正在升级 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://jjpmcd.livejournal.com/18075.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? McD's Musings
<sdfsd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvf--10EYXw
<kk> sdfsd,啥网址吆? YouTube - 3OH!3 - STARSTRUKK (Feat. Katy Perry) [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO]
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 终于升级到12.04了。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358872 耽误了N长时间后我终于升级到12.04了除了下载软件源时出过几次无法下载和哈希错误外没遇到啥困难LTS的就是不一样啊当初11.10小白重装了N次的说。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 12haha21 — 2011-12-25 13:30
<Patrick_DJ> sdfsd: 又看到一个可以上youtube的...
<Patrick_DJ> sdfsd: 太打击人了.
<sdfsd> Patrick_DJ: :)
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, 我有一个频道 :http://www.youtube.com/user/xiangfuliu　　有事没事支持一下。
<kk> xiangfu,啥网址吆? xiangfuliu's Channel - YouTube
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 进不去youtube.
<flhxx> 选amd 还intel？
<flhxx> 我想换电脑，选哪个平台啊？
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 笔记本还是台式机?
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 台式的
<flhxx> 我是为了玩linux其它
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 一台本不够用了
<xiangfu> 觉的没有什么分别。
<chongwish> flhxx: 平板
<xiangfu> flhxx,都是X86
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 我用的intel。台式的。
<xiangfu> flhxx, 你要干什么，一台本不够用？
<flhxx> xiangfu: 我要玩64位的系统
<fvw32423> 大家好 我想问个问题 gnome 怎么设置 滚轮行数呢
<flhxx> xiangfu: 基本给win占了，
<xiangfu> flhxx, 还有人用32BIT的吗？笔记本不能装64？
<xiangfu> flhxx, Win :(
<chongwish> xiangfu: 我，有疑问
<flhxx> xiangfu: 是hp4411s 风扇太响
<xiangfu> chongwish, ？
<chongwish> xiangfu: 我用的是32bit的，需要被你鄙视下么……
<xiangfu> flhxx, :( 我笔记本买来就换上了linux
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 32位arch...
<xiangfu> chongwish, hmm.. 就是觉的 64这个成熟了。而且CPU都是 64 位的为什么还用32 ：）
<divedCat> 喵
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 什么价位的主机?
<divedCat> knownbad, 喵
<flhxx> xiangfu: 我我是后来才玩，可硬盘太小了
<divedCat> knownbad, 周其凤持不同态度，“我认为美国的教育一塌糊涂，他们的每一任总统都不懂得尊重人，总是把自己的意愿强加于别人，如此看来，他们的教育是一塌糊涂的。”
<xiangfu> chongwish, 鄙视？ no. 如果CPU是 64位的。为什么还要装32位的系统。
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 五千左右
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 总觉得软件方面不怎么成熟... 0_0
<fvw32423> roylezz在吗？
<roylez_> .
<fvw32423> gnome 怎么调滚轮 行数呢
<divedCat> knownbad, 喷嚏看到的， 我的疑问是， 美国总统强加了什么于别人。 你在美国， 不知道你清楚不
<xiangfu> Patrick_DJ, 从没遇到过问题。64 bit 2 年了。
<fvw32423> roylez: chrome 字体也不怎么样 用什么字体好呢
<divedCat> knownbad, 喷嚏看到的， 我的疑问是， 美国总统怎么强加， 强加了什么于别人。 你在美国， 不知道你清楚不
<knownbad> 汪汪
<chongwish> xiangfu: 32bit的gentoo，2g内存，编译个hoN还得4G的temp，不然就XX可
<divedCat> ............
<roylez_> fvw32423: wenquanyi micro hei
<divedCat> knownbad, 跟我说说好么
<divedCat> knownbad, 喷嚏看到的， 我的疑问是， 美国总统怎么强加， 强加了什么于别人。 你在美国， 不知道你清楚不
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 那就intel吧。　amd的CPU其实也不比intel差，但是支持amd的主板都不怎么样啊，而支持intel的主板要稳定些，乱七八糟的小问题一般没有(个人观点)。
<xiangfu> chongwish, 所以啊。换成 64 的：D
<fvw32423> 我试试 那滚轮呢
<metbsd> 今天愤青讨论些啥
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 对，我打定注意了
<chongwish> xiangfu: 编译时内存不足还64……
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 可能用也多些，问也容易
<lolicon> chongwish: openoffice笑而不语
<xiangfu> chongwish, ? 和内存有什么关系。迷糊了
<knownbad> 那个国家不是如此？
<divedCat> 我是想知道具体的
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 嗯。反正喊我去帮忙去修声卡或网卡问题的，多数是AMD的主板。
<divedCat> 怎么强加， 行政手段？？ 强加了什么
<knownbad> 权利能让人腐败
<divedCat> 怎么强加， 行政手段？？ 强加了什么
<chongwish> lolicon: hoN才叫大啊，libreoffice和ooo都是bin的，不怕呀
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 我一直intel,今天有人劝我amd ,但还是坚持
<divedCat> 知道具体的么
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 继续坚持吧。
<xiangfu> flhxx, 我笔记本是intel 2.0G :D
<Kandu> chongwish: 因為 32 位，所以會編譯時內存不足
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 我不是迷信inter,但它的市场的确大得多
<lolicon> chongwish: 你 tmp 挂 tmpfs 了？
<fvw32423> roylez: 能直接 用宋体 达到 xp 一样的效果吗？
<metbsd> 你迷信intel就好像你迷信windows一样
<roylez_> fvw32423: 我不用chrome
<fvw32423> roylez:你用firefox？
<roylez_> fvw32423: .
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 我也一直用intel。公司里的电脑全是intel。
<flhxx> metbsd: 我用debian也五年了，
<knownbad> divedCat: 所以的政策多少都是强加的，没有百分之百的民主。
<metbsd> intel的集显出货量也比amd的独显大
<flhxx> metbsd: 前后十年，共四台机退休
<divedCat> 哦， 谢了
<knownbad> 只有共产党有百分之百的民主。
<divedCat> .........................................................................................
<divedCat> 好吧， 和我看到的不一样‘
<metbsd> 我十年用了3台笔记本
<divedCat> 美国不清楚， 共产党百分之百的民主， 看的不一样
<flhxx> metbsd: 说明你的水平高
<chongwish> 大家觉得lumia 800漂亮么？wm7的和android的将来都会如何？
<fvw32423> roylez: 有更好看的字体吗？
<metbsd> wm7的将来会和meego一样吧
<metbsd> 虎头蛇尾
<roylez_> fvw32423: 没有
<metbsd> 不了了之
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 我的第一个专业显卡用了４年，电脑被雷劈过后，又在朋友的电脑上坚持的半年。
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 不错的记录
<chongwish> metbsd: meego，哎呀，那漂亮的n9啊，这就是红颜薄命么……
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 我也觉得。:)
<metbsd> 微软对手机系统一向领悟不到位
 * xiangfu update to 11.10 ....
<flhxx> 我的现在的本，三年了，老了，风扇响得人受不了
<metbsd> 再加上诺基亚的超低性价比
<lolicon> flhxx: 去清尘。。
<metbsd> 你不知底笔记本的风扇可以换的吗，，
<metbsd> 晕死
<metbsd> 亏你还在这个频道混的
<lolicon> Patrick_DJ: 专业显卡 =。= 。。
<lolicon> Patrick_DJ: 土豪
<flhxx> metbsd: 太烦了，换机算了，性能也不怎么样
<knownbad> 好似台湾民进党以反对起家，老是说受到国民党迫害，等掌了政权后却只知道贪污。
<metbsd> 你那什么机
<flhxx> metbsd: 弄台好点的台式机过过瘾
<chongwish> knownbad: 政治家你好，政治家再见
<Patrick_DJ> lolicon: 0_)
<divedCat> metbsd, 在这个频道混不知道笔记本风扇可以换的又怎么了。 我连笔记本碰都没碰过
<flhxx> hp4411s
<lolicon> Patrick_DJ: 我那块8600GT电容都爆过两次了。。。
<metbsd> flhxx, 你玩游戏？
<divedCat> 太伤人了
<metbsd> 我以为这里都是搞技术的
<lolicon> divedCat: ...
<Patrick_DJ> lolicon: 游戏水平很高!
<flhxx> metbsd: 不太玩，当开机的时间太长
<divedCat> 你歧视搞技术没碰过笔记本的么
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snLj2C_wbzY&feature=g-sci&context=G2c2fc96CIAAAAAAAJAA  圣诞老人 开UFO了
<metbsd> 不玩游戏配台式机干吗
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? YouTube - 5 Witness, UFO, Mysterious Lights in The Sky, Russia, Dec 23, 18:14.mp4
<knownbad> 他们的民主比较是他们为主有权有钱。
<divedCat> knownbad, 不明白。 为主有权有钱
<metbsd> divedCat, 现代人，而且是搞计算机的，没碰过笔记本。。我只能说，你的生命有问题
<divedCat> metbsd, 好吧
<flhxx> metbsd: 我也不清楚，觉得台机换点什么方便
<metbsd> 现在配台式机，除非是玩游戏，要不真不知道台式机干吗
 * divedCat 没碰过笔记本的猫
<knownbad> 当然国民党贪污的也不少。  只民进党只上了一任就花了台湾百姓几十亿。
<lolicon> metbsd: 台式机没那么热。。 ==
<divedCat> 我就一宅男。 哪个笔记本不知道干嘛。 躺在床上看AV？
<metbsd> 冬天冷，不想下床用计算机
<lolicon> metbsd: 台式机用来跑数据。。。当然，是实验室那些。。。
<divedCat> metbsd, 我是盖着被子用台机的
<metbsd> 台式机太吵，而且耗电
<knownbad> chongwish: 我随你后走。
<lolicon> divedCat: 笔记本可以带在身上哈
<flhxx> metbsd: 你用的是什么本子？
<knownbad> 先跟你再见。
<divedCat> lolicon, 我一宅男啊
<divedCat> lolicon, 我买了笔记本， 没事还得溜笔记本。 累啊
<flhxx> metbsd: 我的本子，外接一个22的显示，不如台式机
<metbsd> 我现在笔记本外接显示器，外接键鼠和喇叭
<metbsd> 我笔记本也是i7的独立显卡，不比台式机差了
<flhxx> metbsd: 当服务器，就台式机算了
<metbsd> 服务器也不用台式机了
<metbsd> 有专门机柜
<flhxx> metbsd: 指家底小区
<metbsd> 家底小区服务器？
<metbsd> 服务器都是用机柜比较好，毕竟要上光钎，三级交换，服务器
<divedCat> knownbad, 好吧，我得去理解理解。
<flhxx> metbsd: 你的系统是不是bsd?
<metbsd> 还有UPS
<metbsd> 我哪个系统
<flhxx> 本本上的
<metbsd> win7
<flhxx> 以为是freebsd
<flhxx> 或者 netbsd
<metbsd> 有用虚拟机
<knownbad> 没，只你得有自个的想法。  不能只道听途说。
<lolicon> 用  mingw 编译使用到 Qt4 同 Win32API 的项目，有什么解决方案
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大家是到“代理中国”上找的代理服务器吗？
<flhxx> 本子上虚拟机总是太累的
<knownbad> divedCat: 你可以的。
<divedCat> 好吧
<divedCat> 我去忙了
<knownbad> 先问自己再问别人。
<knownbad> adios.
<divedCat> 三点还得去拜狗狗， 狗狗前两天给车撞了
<metbsd> 这么好的本子，总要装个能充分发挥硬件的系统说的过去吧
<divedCat> knownbad, 主要我不知道美国是怎么样的， 那文章又是说美国的
<metbsd> linux这个不支持，那个要编译的
<flhxx> metbsd: 什么本子那么好？
<knownbad> 哦，别太伤心。
<metbsd> 现在什么牌子的本子都有这配置
<knownbad> 先按逻辑想，再一政治角度看看。
<metbsd> i7-2670,8g 1333,750g,ati h6770 2g
<flhxx> metbsd: 想得美
<knownbad> 法理情，按顺序。
<divedCat> 我不伤心， 我妈伤心， 那狗狗基本没和我在一起过， 不过那母狗和我好久了。 不过母狗没啥事， 母狗知道危险。
<divedCat> 好的
<flhxx> metbsd: 价格不便宜啊
<flhxx> metbsd: 价格不便宜啊i7-2670,8g 1333,750g,ati h6770 2g
<metbsd> 要看你的便宜是什么定义了
<lolicon> metbsd: 本本用i7 ...
<divedCat> 那狗儿子太兴奋了， 一下车就跑到路中间
<lolicon> metbsd: 热死了。。。
<divedCat> 狗儿子很少出去， 母狗倒是经常
<knownbad> 跟小孩一样。
<metbsd> 平时都不会超过50度
<divedCat> 是啊
<lolicon> metbsd: 我也只是用i5 ... 电池已经不给力了
<knownbad> 你自个的儿子也小心些。
<divedCat> 去忙了， 去之前忙完
<flhxx> metbsd: 我的cpu加编译温度过高死过无数次
<divedCat> 知道了。 :)
<Patrick_DJ> metbsd: ＮＢ最好是找找低功耗的cpu。
<lolicon> metbsd: 满载 70+ 度。。
<knownbad> 之前的小女孩被撞的视频。。。。
<metbsd> 我不编译的
<divedCat> :)
<metbsd> 干吗要耗用我的硬件来编译别人的代码
<flhxx> metbsd: 上台式的最大理由
<metbsd> 现在的笔记本销量已经超过台式机了
<knownbad> lolicon: 是 sandy bridge 吗？  如是的话应该好些。
<metbsd> 再过几年估计家庭式台式机会消失
<lolicon> knownbad: yes ..
<pocoyo> .time
<flhxx> metbsd: 游戏的人不同意的
<metbsd> 而且现在配个好点的台式机也不便宜
<knownbad> 嗯，那我就不知道了。
<metbsd> 那是
<chongwish> metbsd: 神论，厉害……
<lolicon> metbsd: 用实验室的机器 distcc 。。。是不是好贱。。
<flhxx> 我的cpu到95度就off
<metbsd> 买这本子之前我早就算过了，好点的台式机，所有都配齐，4核处理器，GTX460,加显示器22，也要5000多
<chongwish> lolicon: 嗯，好贱……
<metbsd> 这么一算还不如笔记本了
<flhxx> 是的，我今天 请人弄。要这样的价
<flhxx> 22显示器，也要算啊
<metbsd> 人人去买机，都心里默念，“台式机便宜，笔记本贵。。”
<metbsd> 其实他们都没仔细算过
<lolicon> metbsd: 笔记本可以到处拿
<lolicon> metbsd: 台式不行
<lolicon> metbsd: 就这点就够了
<flhxx> 我觉得，两者都要有，才方便
<metbsd> 笔记本里面的资料可以合上笔记本带去其他地方接着处理
<lolicon> metbsd: CPU什么的主流就够了，关键是内存要够多。。
<metbsd> 现在内存都是白菜价好不
<lolicon> metbsd: 现在内存白菜价了
<metbsd> 120买到4g的
<flhxx> lolicon: 我上8G，是不是少了点？〈〉
<qinglingquan> 新买的本子内存都够用
<chongwish> metbsd: 不是说白菜涨价了么？
<lolicon> flhxx: 我才4G 。。
<metbsd> 白菜都比内存贵
<flhxx> lolicon: 台机啊
<lolicon> flhxx: 本本
<flhxx> 我们一样，基本够用
<metbsd> 不过我买i7确实有点悔，功力过剩了
<qinglingquan> 现在的瓶颈是在硬盘吧？
<metbsd> 我玩战地3CPU不超过10%
<metbsd> 平时不会超过5%
<ofan> metbsd: 编译
<metbsd> 没试过
<ofan> metbsd: i7桌面版？
<metbsd> 笔记本办
<flhxx> ofan:编译不是本的活，我觉得
<ofan> 每次编译都会100%
<metbsd> 刚查了下，我的显卡相当于台式机HD6570
<metbsd> 也够用了
<ofan> 跑一些js比较复杂的网页
<ofan> metbsd: MBP?
<metbsd> MBP这配置的可买不起啊
<xiangfu> ofan, bitcoin mining. :D
<divedCat> 儿子会恶作剧了。 说给我捶背，把东西沾到我背上
<metbsd> 难道你觉得只有MBP才有这配置？
<chongwish> metbsd: 卖个肾去买苹果啦
<metbsd> 我又不喜欢苹果
<metbsd> 性价比那么地
<flhxx> chongwish: 苹果有什么好？
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大家用过AutoProxy没，效果如何?
<chongwish> flhxx: 我也不喜欢苹果，不过调侃调侃嘛
<metbsd> 难道你的苹果就是这样得来的
<chongwish> metbsd: 我的苹果直接菜市场买的，特便宜，不需要卖肾的……
<flhxx> 上次本地问了下，联想I7的本，要七千多，去它的
<flhxx> 行情是如此吗？
<oooo> 17寸的，啥配置
<flhxx> 14的
<flhxx> 两个月不吃不用的工资
<oooo> 处理器呢
<oooo> 我记得有次见到一个很高配的小Y，才5K左右
<flhxx> I 7的，
<oooo> 其实笔记本，没必要那么高CPU
<oooo> 利用不了
<metbsd> 现在用不了，不代表以后也用不了
<flhxx> 是的，头大脚轻的
<oooo> 我同学I 7的HP的本子，和我本子差不了多少
<oooo> 因为性能发挥不了
<flhxx> 关键还是硬盘
<ofan> 14的太小
<metbsd> 以后出支持多核的系统和软件的时候，你同学的就比你的好了
<oooo> 可以把CPU的钱省下来，买个好硬盘
<flhxx> ofan: 是的，还是台机强
<oooo> metbsd: 等一段时间大家都换本了
<ofan> 台式就上顶级i7
<ofan> 明年出单条8g内存
<flhxx> ofan: 我上2600 不加k
<metbsd> 台式顶级光一个i7也要几千吧
<flhxx> 两千
<metbsd> 那不是更过剩
<ofan> 跟显卡比就少了
<metbsd> 性能
<ofan> 5块ssd组raid0
<metbsd> 显卡像样的也要1000左右最少
<metbsd> 不过台式机拿来意淫还是不错的
<ofan> 现在主要是内存不够用，硬盘速度又太慢
<metbsd> 想象下有多快，有多爽
<ofan> 说是过剩，有些计算跑起来还是慢
<metbsd> 要看跑什么
<oooo> matlab怎么样
<metbsd> 说到底，我们平时跑的最常用的东西，其实上网本就能满足
<flhxx> metbsd: 千兆的网络，对路由或交换机有过高的要求不？
<ofan> 上网本太弱了
<flhxx> 指网卡，，
<metbsd> 用得起千兆的网络，这些网络设备也有高配方案的吧
<flhxx> 100的网卡太慢了，，，
<flhxx> 每秒只能十兆多一点
<flhxx> 个人还是两机直联快？
<flhxx> metbsd: 我是指家庭搞千兆
<sadfsd> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 25 日 星期日 14:55:42
<flhxx> oink:
<flhxx> 555555555555
<flhxx> 同志们，上哪去了？
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: ??
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 双机直联的速度，基本接近硬盘读写吧？
<Kandu> flhxx: 更快
<flhxx> 找部队去了。
<oooo> 部队？
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 目前主流硬盘的持续写速度是40M/S左右。　换句话说，如果是千M网络的话，是网络等硬盘。
<flhxx> 京剧的台词，哈哈
<oooo> 唉，我的破硬盘，就30M不到
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 算是吧。
<flhxx> 我受够了内网的速度局限
<Patrick_DJ> oooo: 我的320G硬盘备份文件也只有平均25M/S。
<oooo> Patrick_DJ: 同病
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 不错了，如果文件小
<oooo> 如果文件小碎，就只有百K。。。。
<kitelv1> f
<flhxx> 买电脑也跟女人生小孩一样难，哈哈
<flhxx> 担心残废，健康，，
<oooo> 买dell的
<oooo> 不然就联想的
<flhxx> 再是漂亮与聪明
<flhxx> 台式机，基本还是组装算了
<flhxx> 我先是看重主板，再U,
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 哈哈，同道中人啊。我的当初主板就花了1200。07年买了，到现在一点问题都没出现过。
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 谢谢你的肯定
<flhxx> Patrick_DJ: 电脑的配件，主板算最复杂了
<Patrick_DJ> flhxx: 嗯。
<kitelv1> h
<divedCat> oooo, 买神舟的
<oooo> divedCat: 不买神舟的
<oooo> 听说象玩具一样
<flhxx> 那不至于吧
<flhxx> 神舟是便宜的
<oooo> 就是听同学说的
<flhxx> 差一点选了它，本
<ofan> 神船质量还不错
<oooo> 我觉得第一印象很重要啊
<oooo> 就像我，因为老姐买了个dell的，自己以后也就买了dell的
<flhxx> 一个牌子也不错，熟识
<flhxx> 我一直是hp
<flhxx> 不过以后不hp了，换台式了
<oooo> hp，我觉得没什么特点
<flhxx> 随大流呀，开始总是这样
<oooo> 产品和dell差不多，售后又不好
<oooo> 嗯，是的。我有很多同学买hp的
<flhxx> 如果不是太大的硬伤，不是事，当然也不会全是产品硬伤的
<divedCat> 笔记本有无触屏的
<oooo> 有的
<oooo> 我见过一个联想的触屏
<oooo> 貌似是13的
<divedCat> 多点么
<oooo> 我不知道多点不多点
<oooo> 什么是多点呢
<divedCat> 多点啊
<divedCat> 三点
<oooo> 不懂啊
<oooo> 不过貌似还有个触摸笔的
<divedCat> 多点啊
<cfy> 我了个去
<cfy> 我的密码刚才在空中飞了下。。。
<oooo> 我倒是见到，有android的本
<oooo> 触屏的
<oooo> cfy: 啥叫密码飞啊
<cfy> oooo: 无密码的wifi,然后我登录这里了。
<oooo> 这很危险么
<cfy> 谁要是抓包。
<oooo> 以前我很都是的
<cfy> 我就难了。。。。
<cfy> 无奈
<flh>  Patrick_DJ 在性能上，linux 64 32 有差异不？
<cfy> roylez_: any thing fun?
<cfy> interesting
<cfy> bad chairman
<cfy> evil
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 转载：2011年辞世的17位科技先驱乔布斯居首 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358882 导语：美国IT网站eWeek今天撰文，缅怀了今年辞世的17位科技行业先驱。其中，苹果联合创始人史蒂夫·乔布斯（Steve Jobs）位居首位。 以下为文章全文： 除了苹果联合创始人史蒂夫·乔布斯和C语言之父丹尼斯·里奇（Dennis Ritch …
<cfy> .....
<cfy> boring
<flh> 我不认识苹果
<flh> 想问问大家对64和32位linux使用的感受
<xiangfu> flh, 64 比 32  快
<flh> xiangfu: 谢谢回答，我用了一天，还不太清楚
<flh> 可惜以前我miror了好多个i386的镜像，舍不下
<flh> 可惜以前我mirror了好多个i386的镜像，舍不下
<flh> xiangfu: 今天我在64位系统上，debootstrap另一个，没有成功
<flh> 还有64系统的心得吗？？？
<oooo> 64和32,没什么区别，我觉得
<oooo> 但是心理上会偏64的
<flh> oooo: 网络上的文章，似乎如此
<oooo> 哈哈，能有什么区别呢
<flh> oooo:感觉opera开起来顺了点
<divedCat> oooo, 有区别啊
<oooo> 我每次用opera，都觉得自己显卡不行
<flh> oooo:另外opera在freebsd上，真爽
<oooo> 总是有些闪烁的地方
<divedCat> 32 和 64 的区别
<oooo> 大家一般能装64的都装64了
<flh> oooo:是的
<flh> oooo: 我是因为下了镜像就没有换系统了
<divedCat> 64啥，系统么， 我还得 chroot 一个 32 位系统呢
<oooo> 那也很好啊。抓住现有的，lol
<flh> divedCat: 兼容有问题吗？
<divedCat> 不是， 我要编译 32 的东西
<flh> divedCat:bigmem的内核，不会影响性能吧？因为我是4G的
<divedCat> 不懂这些。
<divedCat> 完全不懂
<divedCat> 我就一编应用程序的，内核一切东西都不懂
<flh> oooo: freebsd下，opera表现不错
<oooo> flh: 我还没用过bsd呢。哈哈
<flh> oooo: 试一把吧
<oooo> flh: 不想折腾了。捞到一个够自己用的就好
<flh> oooo:我买台式机就是为了bsd
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 如何用UNetbootin安装系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358884 我先将U盘用FAT32格过一遍，再把镜像用UNetbootin加载到U盘上，重启后我在BIOS中我把usb hard disk drive, usb flash, usb optical drive分别设为第一启动位，但是电脑都直接进入Windows，而不是进入安装程序，究竟是那个地方出了错,该怎么办？  …
<oooo> 桌面的意义，不在于折腾，而在于用户体验
<divedCat> oooo, 不折腾没意思
<divedCat> oooo, 人生在于折腾
<flh> oooo: 折腾也不是体验来着？
<oooo> 折腾够了，该做事咯
<oooo> 不是。是用的舒心。不用折腾自己
<knownbad> divedCat: 那你再婚吧
<flh> oooo: 也许是因为你已经折腾够了吧
<oooo> LOL
<oooo> flh: 差不多。以前折腾很多。回头发现，实用才是真
<divedCat> oooo, 我原来一直在 ubuntu 中。 因某个人用我的东西有错误， 他在 arch 中。 搞得我去装 arch 去看是什么原因
<flh> oooo: 如果那样，xp基本是最佳的
<oooo> divedCat: 这。。
<divedCat> 装了 arch， 把 /home 分区格式化了。 一看是 arch 里的 qt 有问题
<oooo> flh: 我觉得ubuntu比XP好用很多
<oooo> divedCat: 那该分了么
<divedCat> 又得 下官方的 qt 源码包花一个晚上 来编译。
<flh> oooo: 我觉得debian稍稍比ubu强一点点儿
<oooo> divedCat: 我觉得你那是特殊情况
<oooo> flh: 我用debian，开不了正常的效果
<divedCat> 干掉 ubuntu, 2B地把 /home 格式化， 花一晚上编译 qt 源码。 最后只证实了一件事情， arch 的官方的 qt 有问题。 FML
<oooo> flh: 就如同没装开源驱动一样
<oooo> 呵呵
<flh> oooo: 我一直都跟“效果”无缘，哈哈
<divedCat> 装 Arch 的分区时候， 有提示是否把分区格式化， 我傻傻的一路yes， 最后 /home 一切重要的文件全没
<divedCat> oooo, 够折腾了把
<oooo> 不是效果，就是正常的显示。不要搞得象没装任何驱动一样
<oooo> divedCat: 那必须no啊
<divedCat> 我一路 yes
<divedCat> yes
<soiamso> divedCat: 只证实了一样东西，
<flh> oooo: 除了三卡，其它还有什么？
<oooo> no，no，no
<divedCat> 共产党领导下的子民， 敢说 No 啊
<oooo> flh: 就是显卡驱动，开源的都没给我装
<flh> divedCat: 是ok ,不是no
<divedCat> 啥都yes
<oooo> 好子民
<divedCat> flh, 分区的时候有个警告是否把那个分区格式化 yes/no， 我点 yes， 把 /home 格了
<flh> divedCat: 这样的事，我玩freebsd时，也品味过。
<flh> divedCat: 还好有另一台机子备份
<divedCat> :)
<divedCat> knownbad, 我去拜狗狗了
<flh> 疯了半天了，百狗狗了
<flh> 又来了，
<flh> 想问下：如何在linux下安装xp
<flh> 意思是不借助其它工具的条件下。
<flh> 同志们把话拉，在议论啥事题。
<flh> 没有xp 吃饭也不香
<flh> 咋那么不发言纳
<flh> 叔叔啊姨我给大家唱一头狗？
<flh> 天上一个月亮，水中一个----月亮。。
<flh> 响声来点喽
<flh> “哪个更近，，哪个---更----远--------”
<flh> 你们没有音乐西包呀
<flh> 俺不给大家了。。呜，，，，，呜。。。。
<flh> 俺不给大家呛了。。呜，，，，，呜。。。。
<flh> 月光下的凤尾竹.mp3
<imadper> hi
<kk> imadper, 好  ㍨ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<lotcor> hi
<kk> lotcor, 好  ㍨ 
<lotcor> kk, 好
<kk> lotcor, 感谢您的赞美。  ㍨ 
<lotcor> ......
<majia321> 天涯论坛4000W裸了。。       QQ也侧露了，但还未有打包下载！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 给我一份，， 我要 天涯 和 QQ 的
<majia321> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.wooyun.org/bugs/wooyun-2010-03772
<kk> majia321,啥网址吆? 天涯社区4000万用户资料 | WooYun-2011-03772 | WooYun.org
<CyrusYzGTt> majia321§ ..要登录，， 。。木有下载地址，。。
<majia321> CyrusYzGTt: 额  前几分钟，我还看到了thunder的地址
<CyrusYzGTt> majia321§ .. 那你给我，，私聊发给我，。。我试试ff那个 linux下的迅雷协议解密插件
<majia321> CyrusYzGTt: 我也没注册这个网站
<Atrix> 如何查看一个文件系统block的大小？
<CyrusYzGTt> majia321§ ...好吧，， 。。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 新手问题：我对选区的不解（GIMP） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358889 可能某些意识来自win的惯性，现在还没有改掉。我以前在win下面经常使用Fireworks来处理一些图片。现在切换到Linux平台，准备用GIMP。我的问题是这样的： 如果一幅图片，纯色背景，我用魔术棒选中，然后按键盘Delet …
<majia321> CyrusYzGTt: 到微博上搜一下吧，应该有的
<CyrusYzGTt> majia321§ ..木有 微薄，，
<Atrix> 天涯也泄漏了...
<majia321> Atrix: 还有扣扣企鹅噢
<Atrix> majia321: qq...我的号不是所谓的靓号，希望不会引起人注意
<Atrix> 赶紧改密码去
<Atrix> 天涯试了几个帐号，能够登录，而且都是老帐号
<_maple> 有人在吗 问个问题
<Atrix> _maple: 直接问就行了，有会的人会直接回答你的
<Kandu> Atrix: man stat
<_maple> 就是我安装了transmission-daemon后 老是开机自己用root身份启动 造成 自己后来用户启动的时候种子丢失的问题
<baiDog> CyrusYzGTt, 你怎么怠慢 flh了
<_maple> 后来查在 /etc/init.d 里有个transmission-daemon文件
<CyrusYzGTt> baiDog§ .. flh 说的问题我不会，，
<_maple> 是不是这个文件造成了自动启动
<baiDog> CyrusYzGTt, 不会也得打个招呼啊， 让他疯了那么久
<CyrusYzGTt> baiDog§ 那你又不打招呼
<_maple> 可不可以把这个文件删除。。 是直接删除还是删除后要更新下init.d 要怎么做。。
<Atrix> _maple: 你看看/etc/rc2.d/文件里是不是有一个这个文件的软连接
<Kandu> _maple: man update-rc.d 用這個做管理就好
<Atrix> _maple: 你了解一下系统启动级别的知识。直接把/etc/init.d/目录里的删掉也可以
<_maple> 有一个S20transmission-daemon的链接
<Atrix> _maple: 删掉/etc/init.d/目录里的transmission-daemon也行，不过会在/etc/rc?.d/里留下损坏的软连接，记得也要删除 ：）
<_maple> 就是删除文件和链接就可以了 不会造成系统问题吧
<Kandu> _maple: 不要刪
<Atrix> Kandu: 那些软链接不能删么？
<Kandu> Atrix: 你確定他的 runlevel 了麼？若確實只針對一個 runlevel 停，那麼應該這樣:
<Atrix> Kandu: 反正他不想启动transmission-daemon,删掉没事吧
<Kandu> _maple: sudo update-rc.d transmission-daemon disable `sudo runlevel | cut -d " " -f 2`
<Kandu> Atrix: ^
<_maple> 我是不想开机自动用root身份运行。。
<_maple> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=358148&start=0  具体的我发在ubuntu论坛上了 你们能帮看一下吗
<kk> _maple ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ［帮忙看脚本文件］重启电脑再开transmission-daemon种子消失 kill之再开却又正常了 谁碰到过同样问题
<Kandu> _maple: 那就改 transmission-daemon 的配置檔
<_maple> 配置文件里没有自动启动的项目啊
<baiDog> CyrusYzGTt, 我去拜狗狗了啊。 刚去洗澡了
<_maple> 我看了一下 /etc/rc?.d/里 基本每一个文件里都有一个和 transmission-daemon有关的链接。。
<Atrix> _maple: 自动启动不是tranmission-daemon能控制的
<baiDog> 李梅好
<baiDog> 总感觉 mayli是女的
<qhm123> 我用virt-manager看虚拟机（用的xen），怎么打开的Domain-0是黑屏的啊？有人知道吗？
<qhm123> ubuntu11.10版本,ati显卡
<Kandu> _maple: /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon 這個，改下，可用非 root 執行，改成你自己的用戶也可以。不過你會做好之後的各種權限問題麼？
<Kandu> _maple: 不會改的話，還是老老實實用普通的好 XD
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 用zlib解压部分数据问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358890 其实我只要读取原始数据的头几字节，但是原始数据用zlib压缩了，所以我就不知道应该读取压缩后数据的头多少字节来解压，因为压缩数据段之前应该有该压缩方法的特定信息，我不知道这些信息有多长，或者最多会有多长。 我现在取了前面比 …
<cfy> Kandu: :D
<_maple> 你的意思是我就用那个root身份运行 然后下载吗  感觉它不能做种 每次重启种子都要重读 然后校验文件。。很麻烦
<Kandu> cfy: :) 後來又改了下最後段
<Kandu> cfy: 這幾天你怎麼玩的?
<_maple> 直接root运行的话 种子什么的是存在/var/lib/transmission-daemon/info里面 而不是~/.config/transmission-daemon 文件夹
<cfy> Kandu: 没事干。。。
<Kandu> _maple: 喲，折騰不休啊，有 cfy 的風範
<Kandu> cfy: 我昨天騎了半天車，屁股到現在還疼
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<cfy> 放电影，的话xfs最好了？
<cfy> Kandu: 你说呢？
<cfy> Kandu: 寒假，我们要不要交流下。。。
<Kandu> cfy: xfs 不知，交流啥
<cfy> Kandu: 随便啊
<Kandu> cfy: 我沒寒假的，現在隨時交流吧
<_maple> 如果我把~/.config/transmission-daemon里的 *.torrent 和 *.resume 文件全都copy到/var/lib/transmission-daemon/info对应的文件夹里 是不是就不用再每次校验文件了。。
<cfy> Kandu: - -!我在温州。。。要不你过来？
<Kandu> cfy: 溫州，可能明年下半年要去一趟
<cfy> Kandu: 好，
<Kandu> cfy: 不過應該不會是你那裡 XD
<cfy> Kandu: 你是来做什么？
<Kandu> cfy: 不告訴你
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<baiDog> 刚看到一个好感人的新闻，一个女孩写贺卡给圣诞老人，说想见到在伊拉克工作的爸爸，然后有一天圣诞老人来到他们班上，给要礼物的小孩们礼物，然后问那个女孩要什么，她说要爸爸，结果圣诞老人把头套摘了……
<zxrlha> baiDog:我也要爸爸
<chongwish> baiDog: 其实不是那样子的，圣诞老人说，其实我才是你的爸爸，死去的那个是你的养父……
<baiDog> chongwish, ...
<chongwish> zxrlha: 看看晚上圣诞老大给你送来几个吧
 * baiDog 把头套摘了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也想要 爸爸，， 可惜我的父亲跟另一个女人了，。而且那儿子已经 十几岁了。。
 * baiDog 把头套摘了
<baiDog> chongwish, 我的笑话狠吧
<tenzu> roylez:  yo
<CyrusYzGTt> yoyo check it out
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不是上不来吗
<tenzu> pocoyo:  用adium挂的, 很不方便
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授到天津了?
<adam8157> tenzu: 教育网上irc请用7000端口
<chongwish> adam8157: 7000有时还是上不了
<tenzu> adam8157:  周五到的
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 销魂教授，， 试试 7070 或者 6697 这是 freenode文档说得
<tenzu> 好吧…该死的limechat
<tenzu> 7000端口正常, 感谢阿当
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 为么 不试试 6697 7070
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 还没来得及
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ,, 好吧，， 你继续 当你的 销魂头像MM教授
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 嘿嘿
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 纪念贴 成功安装系统！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358894 纪念贴 成功安装系统！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenjx — 2011-12-25 17:50
<jiero> roylez:  囡囡好久没来这里了。
<pocoyo> jiero: 人家有老公 当然不能老呆在这儿
<jiero> pocoyo: ^_^ 不过确实是改变了
<jiero> pocoyo: 来这里之前就有老公。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 你没有女友吗？
<pocoyo> jiero: 有。算昨天之前吧
<jiero> pocoyo:  昨天之前？
<jiero> 不懂。。。
<baiDog> 这都不懂， 昨天之后就...
<baiDog> 符想???
<jiero> pocoyo: 我理解下来是：有的。昨天之前没有。
<jiero> baiDog: 白狗？
<snuggleCat> 下午去拜狗去了
<sulit> google彩蛋真好玩
<sulit> 还有那个塌了的,google
<alvin_rxg> 彩蛋？
<chongwish> sulit: 重力？
<chongwish> sulit: 吉他最爽了
<sulit> 恩
<sulit> 输入啥
<sulit> 挺好玩
<sulit> 呵呵
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  minetest?
<alvin_rxg> jiero: ok
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 78.53.147.237
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 原来henckellweg那个房子，房东又帖出来了, 370
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 涨了70块
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  喔。装 platinum art sandbox...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你们一个学校的？、
<alvin_rxg> 冲啊！！！杀加尔南那僵尸
<jiero> 。。。你建了那么高的 玻璃堆啊。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 啥？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 还是上次那个呀
<jiero> 。。。上次我都没看见。
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu 11.10 触摸板失灵解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358900 我的笔记本是acer 4560G，装好11.10后发现触摸板不能工作。后来发现新建的用户和登陆界面都是可以正常使用触摸板的（很多人都有这种情况）。在网上找到用触摸板模拟鼠标的方式，但是多点触控和滚动都不能用。然后我自己 …
<bluek> 生蛋快乐
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 哈？加个抗魔12的腰带，就可以对付加尔南的法术了…
<bluek> 讨论游戏？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你们玩什么啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: nwn
<bluek> 装备？
<jiero> bluek: 吉利蛋。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不是吧。11年前的游戏了
<bluek> 哦哦
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 突然想起我去年还玩15年前的游戏。
<alvin_rxg> gb?
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  dungeon crawl
<bluek> 我只知道传奇，道术0-4的手镯，乖乖，极品
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那也不错的啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 虽然更新了不少
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你们什么时候买到 NWN的？
<alvin_rxg> 盗版
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<sulit> java里面的MessagePanel属于什么类,怎么编译出错
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那也能上网？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 单机玩
<jiero> 额。是这样啊。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我突然想玩 哈利波特了
<alvin_rxg> 玩咯
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没有我想要的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 服务器太慢了。我算了。。。
<metbsd> 你们都该玩玩战地3，那才叫好玩呢
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 想着要是从买个盛大中国的服务器。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩 Myth II 吧。
<snuggleCat> myth II 是什么游戏， 怎么看着眼熟
<alvin_rxg> 耶！升级
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 给个正版的序列号，我就玩
<bluek> 能玩就好
<chongwish> metbsd: 这，你不会是没有玩过war3和dota吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 话说 gnome将有个 gnome-boxes ，，，，
<metbsd> warcraft3?
<metbsd> 战地3玩单机版都好玩
<bluek> 有啥好玩的npc游戏？单机
<bluek> 最好不要依赖高版本的qt库的
<alvin_rxg> npc游戏？
<bluek> 角色扮演怎么说的？
<alvin_rxg> rpg..
<bluek> rpg哈哈
<bluek> 啊有？介绍两个
<alvin_rxg> bluek: 去 lgdb 找吧
<bluek> alvin_rxg, address?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 教皇老儿在祝大家圣诞快乐
<mugebjgd> phonix
<alvin_rxg> bluek: http://www.lgdb.org/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg chinesen, 圣诞快乐
<alvin_rxg> chichi
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你滴中文版滴是?
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<Jagdwurst> nwn
<alvin_rxg> 英文
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 我装的是xfce4，每次进出控制台模式后，输入用户名和密码后，还要输入startx来启动。请问如何才能不用去输入startx就自动进xfce4？我不想装gdm之类的程序。
<Patrick_DJ> 本机系统是arch linux.
<alvin_rxg> Patrick_DJ: [[ -z "$DISPLAY" ]] && startx
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这年头，教皇也说德语了
<Patrick_DJ> alvin_rxg: 请问是写在.bashrc文件里么?
<mugebjgd> Jagdwurst 现任教皇是德国人
<alvin_rxg> Patrick_DJ: 也可以，建议 .bash_profile
<Patrick_DJ> alvin_rxg: 好的，谢谢~ :D
<Jagdwurst> mugebjgd: 知道，所以才这么说的
<Jagdwurst> mugebjgd: 学拉丁语的伤不起啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> 为么不用 洪荒语
<mugebjgd> 有dvb-t 的地方真好。日的
<mugebjgd> 明天去买接收器
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 嗯，， 我这里只有九个台
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 锅子啊？
<centerpoint> cfy: 在吗? 咱频道谁在美国工作?
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 我是 USB,,, IT9135..
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 对
<mugebjgd> centerpoint knownbad
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 放屋顶么？
<centerpoint> mugebjgd: thx
<centerpoint> knownbad: 你好,我在亚马逊的AWS注册了账户,但是最近异常被封. 发了电邮传真未回复,请问这和最近是圣诞节假期有关吗? 是不是他们不办公阿?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 放阳台
<Jagdwurst> mugebjgd: 然后 gez 找上门
<cfy> centerpoint: 不知道
<snuggleCat> 看一视频， 说足球腐败的。 足协主席一个都没事全都是副主席
<Atrix> 怎么让窗口固定在前端显示
<Atrix> 右键不好使啊
<sulit> iceplayer  关于 libnotify.so.1的问题 怎么解决 ，求助
<Atrix> 在标题栏点击右键成了最大化
<alvin_rxg> iceplayer 是啥？
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 一个 linux下的中文 音乐播放器
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 支持 中文 歌词
<alvin_rxg> 播放器不都有中文的…
<sulit> alvin_rxg, banshee不支持 中文的
<centerpoint> 谁知道美国圣诞节放几天假?
<alvin_rxg> sulit: lrcdis
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 乱码
<alvin_rxg> 乱码你都能说出来…
<centerpoint> cfy: roylez knownbad 美国圣诞节放几天假?
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 是 啥
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 咋了 ，我 这水平 说出来 咋了
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 丢人吗
<alvin_rxg> 没事儿
<cfy> centerpoint: 不清楚
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 不觉的
<alvin_rxg> linux 一般都 utf8 的
<cfy> centerpoint: 学生，貌似放到1月
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 这个我知道，文本 好转化 ，但歌词我 没经验
<fvw32423> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=266659
<kk> fvw32423 ⇪ ti: Linux 字体微调 - windows 效果版 - LinuxSir.Org
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 你 有？传授点
<alvin_rxg> 我没有
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 噢 ，那算了
<fvw32423> 我想下个东西 大家虽有linuxsir帮忙下下好吗
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 那你 给说个 能放中文歌词的 ，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> lrcdis
<sulit> alvin_rxg, lrcdis，我试试
<jiero> 转化。。。
<AngryBears> Merry X'mas
<jiero> AngryBears? 去玩 Plee the Bear
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 谢谢
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  歌词有用吗。我90%库存都是没歌词的——
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我也没
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  bandcamp 里有啥推荐的 :D
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西
<sulit> jiero, 我们都是凡人，不必你，天资聪慧 ，听了就能唱
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  bandcamp，下载格式 n项可选， flac，alac ogg mp3 aac。。。
<sulit> jiero, 牛x
<jiero> sulit: 为啥唱啊？都不是能唱的。。
<jiero> sulit: 。。。你是说歌，我是说音乐
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 190+kbps 以上的 mp3 够了吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不认识。
<sulit> jiero, 额，哥，我错了
<sulit> jiero, 你多大了，没占我便宜吧
<alvin_rxg> 他52了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 。。 跟我 妈妈 差不多，，，
<jiero> sulit: 占便宜？
<jiero> sulit: 。。。
<jiero> sulit: 你相信我52了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我相信
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 额，那你多少，你说个数
<jiero> 我只是从小讨厌听奥斯卡金曲所以不喜有歌词底
<jiero> 还有中文歌词写的大多和我无关。
<sulit> 你从小听奥斯卡金曲，你生活蛮丰富的 吗
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我从小听 国歌，， 虽然到现在都唱不好，，走音
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt, 同感
<jiero> sulit:  CyrusYzGTt 我不会唱。
<jiero> 同理
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯。。
<sulit> jiero, 你小时候听哪 一年的 奥斯卡金曲
<alvin_rxg> 对，他1岁牙牙学语，2岁诗词成诵，3岁学钢琴，4岁练吉他，5岁泡小美女，6岁献出初吻，7岁人生第一遗，8岁处男不再
<Jagdwurst> 你当他是金胖子啊
<sulit> jiero, 额，你可真是光荣一生 啊
<alvin_rxg> xD
<jiero> sulit: 不记得了。大概刚出生不久就开始了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 5岁泡小美女倒是真的。 :D喜欢捏小美女的脸蛋。
<jiero> ^_^
<sulit> jiero,你几岁不穿开挡裤的
<jiero> 不过现在人家是大美女了。
<jiero> sulit: 10
<jiero> ^_^
<alvin_rxg> 继续扯她脸蛋呗
<sulit> jiero, 现在人家是大美女，然后你就50多了，
<sulit> 真是风云变幻啊
<sulit> ^_^
<sulit> >_<
<sulit> 。_。
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 有没有人是在arch 64位下，用teamviewer成功的?
<jiero> sulit: 扯。。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> A:f16 x86_64 。。 不知道 teamvieweer是什么？
<sulit> jiero, o(∩∩)o...
<flysnowchiu> 天涯的密码又公布了
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: teamviewer是类似于VNC的软件，不过效果要好很多。
<flysnowchiu> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/166937.htm
<kk> flysnowchiu,啥网址吆? [快讯]天涯4000万用户明文密码泄漏_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想下载，，可是木有门路。。
<sulit> 我一般都不注册帐号的
<Jagdwurst> 晕，我两个月前刚注册的天涯
<flysnowchiu> 都是明文
<chongwish> 天天有泄漏，今年特别多
<sulit> 这都是2012的征兆
<chongwish> 明文好，监守自盗可用有好借口啊
<sulit> 大家 赶紧准备准备，大家集体迁徙
<cece> 不是实名制闹的把
<flysnowchiu> 有可能
<flysnowchiu> 给他们个下马威
<chongwish> flysnowchiu: 好怕怕啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> 你们说 ，实名制 的话，會不會很容易知道 哪些是貪官污吏
<alvin_rxg> 又挂了。正喝水呢
<flysnowchiu> thunder://QUFodHRwOi8veGxpc3N1ZTExMC5zYW5kYWkubmV0L＋Wkqea2r＋aVsOaNri5rej9maWQ9RldLYVBiYUl0WjZLVUtyTTNTdHZGNC0yMVd1amU1RVhBQUFBQUxZVTRwNmNjUm1DTE9SQnBmUEVTdWpYYm9RVyZtaWQ9NjY2JnRocmVzaG9sZD0xNTAmdGlkPTRFN0VDNzRDMkM0NDdDQjVDNjUwOUJERkY1MzdEQ0ExJnNyY2lkPTExMiZ2ZXJubz0xWlo=
<sulit> chongwish, 不用怕，叔叔阿姨都在
<cece> 实名也不会实名到人家头上
<flysnowchiu> 赶紧开虚拟机
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt, 知道啥呢，实名了，还民主个p
<chongwish> CyrusYzGTt: 不会，因为你已经是替罪羊了
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt, 那不是明白着 ，都稳着 ，小心，（天朝）我派几个人做了你
<pickstone>  / topic
<pickstone>  /topic
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,好吧，， 我以后 都发表到国外。。
<mugebjgd> Jagdwurst 我交gez了
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt, 是啊，你看现在这，买个电脑，都要登记 ，这不明显要大家别乱来吗
<jiero> mugebjgd: 往国内发相片最好用什么网络服务呢？微软的 SkyDrive?
<jiero> sulit: 能用好电脑的人，不到 5%吧
<chongwish> jiero: sd慢死了
<jiero> chongwish:  那么什么好呢？
<sulit> jiero, 正因为不到百分之五，所以才登记啊，这样大家干个啥，天朝都知道，不是吗
<mugebjgd> jiero qq邮箱
<jiero> sulit: 。。。天朝懒了。要把监控资源用到别处去。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 哦。没用过。
<sulit> jiero, 都会用的话，那都隐藏自己了
<sulit> jiero, 噢 ，可能吧
<jiero> mugebjgd: 上传在线传？
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.d1dianying.com/?a=show&id=12303
<jiero> mugebjgd: 谢拉，去瞧瞧
<kk> cfy,啥网址吆? 电影【超级大坏蛋】【2010】高清版DVD下载电驴下载-D1电影网-第一电影网-www.d1dianying.com
<cfy> iGoogle: 1080P版：ed2k://|file|Megamind.2010.BluRay.1080p.DTS.x264-CHD.mkv|7003887767|270e28d81fe9d223d8b8d4ba82c1ecb5|/
<kk> ⇪ 6.52 GB
<sulit> jiero, 天朝跟google有啥矛盾？
<jiero> sulit: 不给监控。
<sulit> jiero, 额
<cfy> iGoogle: 驯龙记
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个我看过啊
<jiero> sulit: 2个凡是：凡是允许自由评论，凡是不监控用户的一切在线服务。共和国予以禁止。
<cfy> iGoogle: 两遍or3遍。。。
<yappy> 这个问题嘛……
<flysnowchiu> 377.09Mb阿
<yappy> 哪个成功安装过matlab?
<sulit> jiero, 天朝打造，一流的愚民国家
<cfy> yappy: me
<sulit> jiero, 真强
<cfy> yappy: 霸气外露的软件哦
<jiero> sulit: 其实不反对天朝也可一。。。
<yappy> cfy: 哪个系统下？过程如何
<cfy> yappy: linux
<cfy> yappy: 过程十分简单
<yappy>  cfy: 我在fedora下不成功
<flysnowchiu> 迅雷把
<sulit> jiero, 关键是天朝领导下的那帮人，不给力
<cfy> yappy: 我在gentoo下成功了
<flysnowchiu> 地址是迅雷的
<jiero> sulit: 只要用在发展好东西上，根本不一定要在意此两个凡是。
<cfy> yappy: iso+破解的
<jiero> sulit: 。。。为啥。。。
<yappy> 我大概也是那个版本，有个crack
<sulit> jiero, 现在党员，那么多，质量根本没得保障
<yappy>  只安其中的四个工具箱，不成功
<jiero> sulit: 只是解决问题困难，避免问题困难。
<yappy> 你是全安装吧
<jiero> sulit: 。。。兼容包办最好办理
<yappy> cfy:你是全安装吧
<sulit> jiero, 哎 ，你以后要是上去了，可得好好整整
<yappy> cfy: 我是2010a 不成功。怎么办？
<cfy> yappy: yeah
<cfy> yappy: 不知道，买正版，要求技术支持
<yappy> cfy: 你幸灾乐祸
<jiero> sulit: ...
<yappy> cfy: 正版，哈哈……不！
<sulit> jiero, :-)
<kjk> 为什么我一点上面那个log链接就出现一个下载提示，我以前点它就会直接在浏览器里显示的
<cfy> yappy: 没有
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> yappy: 我也是2011a
<yappy> cfy: 你是全安装吧？我在想是不是因为我只安其中四个，所以不行？
<cfy> yappy: 不知道，我不在乎大小
<yappy> cfy: 好吧
<jiero> cfy: 好吧。
<cfy> yappy: rootfs          382G  150G  213G  42% /
<cfy> jiero: 啥？
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<yappy> 请教: mailx 能实现 mutt 的所有功能吗
<freeflyi1g> yappy: 那你为啥不用mutt
<iGoogle> cfy: 我都看过了。
<iGoogle> 1080，没必要。国语才重要
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<yappy> freeflying: mutt 丑陋，不好摆弄。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我又不是崽崽 :D
<iGoogle> cfy: 才下载了8个片子。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不需国语
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我，下了 star trek 全系列
<iGoogle> 这啥
<cfy> iGoogle: 星际迷航
<jiero> 臃长的一部电视剧
<iGoogle> 不是动画？
<jiero> 也有动画的说，也有游戏的说。
<cfy> iGoogle: 真人的。历史悠久
<jiero> 似乎比 star wars 更受关注
<iGoogle> 我现在看到“正片”，才下载
<iGoogle> jiero: .
<jiero> iGoogle: 正片？啥啊。。。
<iGoogle> youku上的标签
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 。。。
<freeflyi1g> yappy: alpine吧
<yappy> freeflying: alpine 是个啥
<jiero> yappy: google
 * jiero 听到了国内广告女声————发现已经和台湾无差异了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> iGoogle: 你儿子玩 Crayon Deluxe
<jiero> 吗
<iGoogle> 这啥
<yappy> freeflying: alpine 也许可以。但感觉 mailx 更习惯，不知道它能不能用途
<jiero> iGoogle: 粉笔画画的游戏
<iGoogle> 平板上的？
<iGoogle> 物理的那？
<jiero> iGoogle: 额。是到处都有
<kjk> 为什么我一点上面那个log链接就出现一个下载提示，我以前点它就会直接在浏览器里显示的，求解
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e~
<jiero> adam8157 阿当
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<iGoogle> adam8157: 小蛋蛋。今天送了几个蛋。
<adam8157> iGoogle: =,=
<iGoogle> kjk: 破浏览器的mime-type设置混乱了。
<kjk> iGoogle: 汗
<iGoogle> adam8157: 今天借口最好了。赶紧去送蛋
<cfy> iGoogle: http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p628200125.jpg
<kjk> 我用的火狐浏览器啊，怎么设置
<cfy> iGoogle: 这你？
<iGoogle> kjk: 设置直接打开，而不是询问
<cfy> iGoogle: ee大叔
<iGoogle> cfy: nnnd 又乱贴
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。忘了
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是公共的么。。。
<iGoogle> 最多不扩散嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那完蛋了
<cfy> iGoogle: 你赶紧把所有人kick了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你比的 表情 好猥琐。。 (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<iGoogle> 我都不记得了。
<cfy> - -!
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你的 表情 好猥琐。。 (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<cfy> iGoogle: 先把 CyrusYzGTt kick了
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙。
<cfy> iGoogle: 完蛋了
<iGoogle> 恩。应该
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 额
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 圣诞快乐 照片拿来 _~
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§  google 底层人士，，就是我
<cfy> jiero: 哪里有看？
<jiero> cfy: 看什么。。。
<cfy> jiero: image
<jiero> cfy: 什么 image 啊。。。I don't get it.
<cfy> jiero: photo
<jiero> cfy: 我的？
<cfy> jiero: 你收集的那些，高兴公布的
<jiero> cfy: ...没有。
<jiero> cfy: 不能公布。
<cfy> jiero: ....
<iGoogle> jiero: 来一个你的照片。看你变白了没。
<cfy> jiero: 怎么给你？
<jiero> cfy: 我的邮箱或者 imgur.com 上传。
<alvin_rxg> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥。给我看看
<Jagdwurst> jiero@imgur.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer
<Jagdwurst> lol
<jiero> Jagdwurst: ?
<ofan> Android驱动重新进入了Linux Kernel，它在2010年春被内核维护者Greg Kroah-Hartman移除出了Linux 2.6.33，现在则再次进入了3.3 Kernel开发分支。这意味Linux 3.3 kernel无需打补丁就能在Android设备上启动。
<Jagdwurst> 调戏一下 alvin_rxg
<Iansun> 哪里有天涯库的连接啊。方便的话给一个
<jiero> cfy:  lililjlj@gmail.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google Mail: Email from Google
<cfy> jiero: 我imgur.com好了
<jiero> cfy: 他们负荷太重了，停业了。。
<cfy> jiero: 。。。
<cfy> jiero: 我还是email好了。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 也传你一份。。
<cfy> jiero: iGoogle: gmail打不开。。。。等等。。。
<jiero> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/tt24W.jpg 猜猜这个是白天还是黑夜
<cfy> jiero: 哪个是你。。。
<jiero> iGoogle:  cfy  http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=190278
<cfy> jiero: 床图？
<jiero> cfy: 什么？我睡地板几个月了。
<jiero> cfy: 我习惯硬地面
<cfy> iGoogle: 你邮箱多少？
<cfy> iGoogle: 不用了
<cfy> iGoogle: jiero: 发了
<jiero> cfy: 收到什么都没的空信封啊
<cfy> jiero: ...
<cfy> 额
<cfy> 忘记附件了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。
<cfy> jiero: iGoogle: 重发了
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 我的系统是arch，可以安装.deb的包么?
<CyrusYzGTt> A:。。不知道 arch是不是,,
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: ???
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ 也就是 不知道。。
<jiero> cfy: wow 看起来比我成熟多了。。。
<cfy> jiero: 这是我高中的。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 我又大了3岁了
<cfy> jiero: 你几岁？
<cfy> jiero: 我要看 CyrusYzGTt
<jiero> cfy: 好吧。我即使高中时都会被误认作女。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cfy> jiero: ....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我要看
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ google
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 照片拿来啊
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你还没给？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: maya都给你了，你也会啊
<cfy> jiero: 我觉得你可以弄到一个网站上，不过最好不要贴nick
<jiero> cfy: 他是顽固分子。
<cfy> jiero: 这样比较有意思。不要加上nick
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ google 底层人士
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> jiero: 这样安全
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,，，额，，貌似 maya嫌弃我长的 丑，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你都没给她啊
<cfy> jiero: 心理上的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 给了，，我的skype帐号 maya知道，，还有我家的地址。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你家地址。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你太可怕了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 干嘛？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 地址都说啊。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你家是哪里的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 可惜，， maya不是我的菜
<jiero> cfy: 你是华北的？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 广府呗
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。人家本来就是人家自己的。。。
<cfy> jiero: 浙江
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 爱之则亲近之。
<jiero> cfy: 哦，套近乎。
<cfy> jiero: 嗯？你浙江的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,好吧，， 我不想 蒙蔽maya的心，，不想强迫 maya嫁与本尊
<jiero> cfy: 有种花可以吃。
<cfy> jiero: 啥？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 又来了
<jiero> cfy: 告诉我是不是百合啊。
<cfy> jiero: 我怎么知道？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ??
<cfy> jiero: 浙江人需要知道这个？
<jiero> cfy: 因为是浙江奶奶送来的。我又google不到。。。
<cfy> jiero: ....
<cfy> jiero: 不清楚
<jiero> cfy: 有什么花一样的名称的白色的甜甜的食品吗？
<cfy> jiero: 不知道。。。
<jiero> cfy: 哦。
<jiero> cfy:  回家后找找。新鲜的吃的。我最喜欢吃新鲜的植物
<Atrix> 大家都用什么pdf软件啊
<cfy> jiero: ...
<cfy> Atrix: evince
<jiero> Atrix:  mupdf 也有。
<Atrix> cfy: 我用evince有的pdf显示不正常
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ maya木有我的照片，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我问问不打紧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 明白啥意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> Atrix§ evince有些显示不正常是因为字体，只要你安装 2G以上各种字体，保证正常，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,,
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<Atrix> CyrusYzGTt: 原来这样啊，谢谢
<jiero> 我从没见过写 X'mas的。。。
<kjk> iGoogle: 弄了半天还是不行啊，设置为直接打开后，它自动下载txt页面再打开，以前是点那个链接直接跳转到txt页面不用下载的，
<CyrusYzGTt> Atrix§ 我以前不懂这样，导致安装了 adobe的，，后来安装字体后将 adobe那个删除了，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 装了 Adobe的字体，然后把Adobe一切都阉割了就好
<Atrix> CyrusYzGTt: 要是能在终端下阅读pdf就好了
<Jagdwurst> Atrix: 有 pdftotext .....
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦，，你这样比较繁琐，，你不如 你把 adobe的字体发给大家，，这样都不用这么麻烦，之麻烦你就可以
<CyrusYzGTt> Atrix§ ..我，，也想，，不过都是转换看的，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: adobe授权的有写
<Atrix> jiero: 对啊，哪能找到adobe字体
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..我用盗版，。。
<Atrix> jiero: 私下交流应该没问题吧
<jiero> Atrix:  adobe.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Adobe
<jiero> Atrix: 我懒得都搞私下
<Atrix> jiero: ==!
<yappy> 有没有参数查看所有包含linux的频道？
<jiero> yappy: 太狠了，你要发广告吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 广告，，
<yappy> 不是
<yappy> 只是想问有没有这样的命令参数
 * jiero 不会用 命令。
<Jagdwurst> 192.168.0.1
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你滴抓网页工具不认 ip 啊?
<ncclook> 有弄linux做家庭服务器的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ncclook§ 自己给自己用算么，，而且也是自己唯一的一台 电脑
<ncclook> 这个...
<ncclook> 你都开了什么服务的
<ncclook> CyrusYzGTt：你都开什么服务
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，， 就是 f16默认的，， 还有自己挂机开 mldonkey下载。。。
<ncclook> CyrusYzGTt：mldonkey下载好吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ncclook§ 给一般桌面linux一般用
<CyrusYzGTt> ncclook§ 嗯，比较好用，，不过我不介绍给你，，你自己找其他的用，，好东西不介绍给你。。
<ncclook> 我用别的下载
<CyrusYzGTt> ncclook§ 我自己另外安装了 chrome opera modori ,,还有很多我根本不用的。。
<ncclook> 我自己弄了台装CentOS的机器做服务器兼网关
<ncclook> 下载点高清什么的
<ncclook> CyrusYzGTt：你装的是F16吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ncclook§ 嗯，， 将来还要升级 f17 18 19 20 21 22
<CyrusYzGTt> 等 f17的时候，我就唱 I'am 17 going on 18 ,,,,嗒 嗒，，哼，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ncclook§ 嗯对了，，是 x86_64..
<ncclook> 64位的
<ncclook> 我的老笔记本是Archlinux的，台机是Mint的
<ncclook> 服务器是centos
<ncclook> 以前还装过gentoo
<flysnowchiu> :-D
<ncclook> 这里来的不会都是ubuntu的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ncclook§ 我用的笔记本，也当服务器，，我只有一台，， ，， 好羡慕你有两台，，
<ncclook> <flysnowchiu> :-D
<Atrix> ubuntu的amd64能不能安装在intel的机器上
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你还是等妹子
<CyrusYzGTt> ncclook§ ,,告诉你，，这里 arch最多，， redhat的人多
<ncclook> 能的  只要是64位的cpu
<Kandu> ofan: 這次你有泄漏密碼麼，除了 csdn 外?
<CyrusYzGTt> Atrix§ amd64=x86_64只是历史原因的 叫法不同
<jiero> Kandu: 晚上好
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<Kandu> jiero: 晚上好，羅傑
<snugglecat> ncclook, 好像有专门的 ia64 版本
<ncclook> 其实我一直觉得繁体很好，可我怎么看的头大
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 对了， 你怎么不打繁体了
<ncclook> snugglecat：哦
<snugglecat> ncclook, 好像是
<snugglecat> ncclook, 头大，吃了大头奶粉么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..最近 ibus-pinyin升级，，就算默认设置繁体，也不能直接输入还是要 切换。。
<snugglecat> 希望 ibus-pinyin 永远升级。
<snugglecat> 让 CyrusYzGTt 不能用繁体
<ncclook> snugglecat，这个私聊吗，我刚会IRC
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 普通话的杀伤力真是很大啊
<snugglecat> 能也不给你私聊
<ncclook> ：-《
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，，所以，， penghb ，这次升级不好，，
<snugglecat> ncclook, 和 CyrusYzGTt 私聊， 他男女通杀
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,滚
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 普通话的杀伤力真是很大啊
<yappy> ssh 到苹果乱码，怎么办！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 掉哪妈，顶你个肺
<snugglecat> 我儿子平时说白话， 但一些字都都错
<snugglecat> 大象， 我儿子 读 "大石"
<snugglecat> 听老半天， 他说普通话才知道他说的是 大象
<jiero> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 有 代沟啊，， 而且是 教育造成的
<ncclook> 睡觉去了，大家聊好  bye
<jiero> snugglecat: 照片啊。你儿子照片有了，我想要你的了
<jiero> ncclook: 晚安
<snugglecat> 以前我是用白话式普通话， 到我儿子却是普通话式白话
<snugglecat> jiero, 你怎么有的
<jiero> snugglecat: 你不是发过吗
<snugglecat> 哦
<jiero> snugglecat: 有印象而已
<snugglecat> 貌似之给过 的过松鼠看过
<snugglecat> jiero, 看他就知道我啦
<jiero> 松鼠和你很像？
<jiero> lol
<snugglecat> 我儿子和我
<jiero> 额。。。小孩和大人啊。。
<snugglecat> jiero, 你把他想象成长大的样子不就好了么
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 求玊照
<snugglecat> 地方就应该用地方语言教学
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。
<snugglecat> 用白话读唐诗好听过普通话读唐诗
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 对不
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，， 用 上古汉语，，更好听，， 好像听歌一样
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你会么。。。
<snugglecat> 没停过上古汉语
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不会
<snugglecat> 他是广府人
<jiero> 。。。不找云南人。。。
<lotcor> .....
<jiero> 大理人。
<jiero> lol
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你们广州人也歧视我们这些乡下人。 虽然都是白话
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 电视剧凡是 小人物 ， 爱贪小便宜的， 都是说乡下话
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 额，， 我木有说你是乡下人，， 我也是乡下人来的，，怎么会说你呢
<snugglecat> 没说你， 是说
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 求玉照...
<snugglecat> 怎么说呢，就是从广东的电视剧那里得来的感觉
<snugglecat> 不给
<Jagdwurst> :(
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我画给你
<snugglecat> 不过得等
<jiero> snugglecat: ..
<Jagdwurst> 我也学祼姐，到处求照...
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 理由？
<Jagdwurst> 看他儿子和他多像 :D
<snugglecat> 广东剧， 不管哪出， 凡是小人物，不大好的， 都是说乡下话。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 你发个裸照吧 :D
<snugglecat> :)
<jiero> jag
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 没相机...穷
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 手机。
<snugglecat> 我广州的亲戚， 每次都用我的乡下话调戏我
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 手机没广角..
<jiero> Jagdwurst: ...
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 最多只能拍个头...
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 你真笨， 不能分开拍啊， 然后拼起来啊
<jiero> Jagdwurst: Panorama photo stitcher - hugin
<snugglecat> 头拍一张， 身不要， 直接下面一张
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 技术太差，拼不来...
<snugglecat> 然后拼起来
<Jagdwurst> lol
<jiero> Jagdwurst: hugin.sourceforge.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Hugin - Panorama photo stitcher
<snugglecat> 不聊了，好不容易骗儿子上床。 他霸我点那一晚上了
<snugglecat> 去忙了
<snugglecat> 不聊了，好不容易骗儿子上床。 他霸我电脑一晚上了
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 怎么我那句话那么邪恶呢
<snugglecat> 好不容易骗我儿子睡觉
<Jagdwurst> 你儿子睡的好晩...
<Jagdwurst> 真不错，这么小就有电脑玩..
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 邪恶的，， 我想 儿童防止性侵犯协会 控告你
<snugglecat> 是啊， 他还扭计
<snugglecat> 是啊， 他还扭计 说忍者神龟 没看呢
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我用不了电脑了啊
<snugglecat> 不聊了
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 等我有时间画我自己给你
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 。。。有电脑玩，我觉得都是3岁啊。
<snugglecat> jiero, 你也是
<Jagdwurst> :D
<snugglecat> knownbad, 要不， 我的自画像
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 三点半都没到，我这底楼就己经一片漆黑了，看书还要点灯，开灯前还要拉上窗帘....
<yappy> 字体之类的问题最讨厌！
<yappy> ssh 到苹果系统乱码，咋办？
<yappy> 不改苹果系统的设置，只改本地机的，如何做？
<ofan> 准备上gentoo了
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<freeayu> 在上海没房，想找个对象真难啊
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • pidgin腫末“很方便地”看聊天記錄？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358920 每次都是右鍵點一個人，然後查看記錄 但是我只顯示在線好友，如果要查看不在線的，要先全部顯示（很費事費時），然後找到再看 或者，在查看記錄的地方輸入那個人的名字，也很麻煩 沒有一個像empathy那樣集中的聊天記 …
<kitelv1> y
<lei> auto-complete和yasnippet如何才能结合使用啊
<lei> 我两个都配置了,但是auto-complete不会在小缓冲提示yas的补全结果
<lei> lei:
<lei> lei: d
<sulit> Aalvin
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 那个脚本，ubuntu11.10能用吗？
<xiangfu> lei, :) 你已经在这了。
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 我试了老半天，都用不了
<alvin_rxg> distro indep
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 稍微通俗点，我很水
<alvin_rxg> sulit: lrcdis 只是个 sh 脚本，可以运行在绝大部分发行版上
<sulit> alvin_rxg, 但是当我运行banshee，显示检测不到播放器
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<Jagdwurs1> sulit: 你可以试试用 easytag 转
<sulit> 好的
<Jagdwurs1> sulit: 图形界面，虽然简漏，还算方便
<sulit> 不过我觉得那个脚本也挺傻瓜的
<sulit> 我尽量搞懂lrcdis
<Jagdwurs1> ...
<alvin_rxg> 有必要 加 ip 的网址么…
<Colin-shzsc> 忍不住想喷一下，threshold 是“阈值”，不是“阀值”，多少人都搞错的，连我用的路由器界面里都是“阀值”……
<jiero> 圣诞快乐。
<alvin_test> 173.194.69.147
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<alvin_test> fine
<lolicon> Colin-shzsc: ..
<xiangfu> 有人遇到过这个问题吗？:~$ gnome-control-center
<xiangfu> Segmentation fault
<lolicon> Colin-shzsc: 写 threshold 就好了嘛。。
<xiangfu> 我只要一点 keyboard layout. 就 segmentation fault. :(  ubuntu 11.10.
<xiangfu> 怎么调试？哪里能看到更多的信息。?
<Colin-shzsc> 阈值 = yu2zhi2，not fa2zhi2
<alvin_test> free-porn.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Title: xxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxx
<jiero> alvin_test:
<jiero> ...
<alvin_rxg> xD
<jiero> python.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to Python.com
<alvin_test> superpornclips.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Title: xxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxx
<alvin_rxg> ey, 为啥是 title: title: ...
<alvin_rxg> 192.168.1.1
<lolicon> xiangfu: 报 bug 什么的吧。。
<lolicon> xiangfu: 没有调试信息很难
<Jagdwurst> 192.168.0.1
<Jagdwurst> 192.168.0.101
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 192.168 全面忽略
<xiangfu> lolicon, 正在报
<CyrusYzGTt> http://127.0.0.1
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? ["connection refused: 127.0.0.1:80 . IN gettitle"]
<CyrusYzGTt> http://127.0.0.1:8080
<CyrusYzGTt> 127.0.0.1
<CyrusYzGTt> 127.0.0.1:8080
<alvin_rxg> 78.53.147.237:3000
<alvin_rxg> Title: Global Traffic Statistics
<CyrusYzGTt> tvb.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: tvb.com
<CyrusYzGTt> qidian.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 小说阅读_起点中文小说网|免费小说,玄幻小说,武侠小说,言情小说,小说网各类小说下载
<alvin_rxg> 180.149.134.17
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<CyrusYzGTt> 8.8.8.8
<CyrusYzGTt> 4.4.4.4
<Jagdwurst> goo.gl/EByt3
<alvin_rxg> Title:  goo.gl/EByt3 http://goo.gl/EByt3
<CyrusYzGTt> 34.45.56.34
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址吆? goo.gl/EByt3 http://goo.gl/EByt3
<CyrusYzGTt> 34.45.56.34
<CyrusYzGTt> 34.45.56.34:80
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg.xxx
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg.com
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg.org
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg.cn
<xiangfu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/908567
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 908567 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) " when I click the 'keyboard layout' or 'user accounts' under 'gnome-control-center' it always give me segmentation fault ." [Undecided,New]
<xiangfu> 刚刚报了一个BUG不知道有人遇到过没？
<Jagdwurst> 再来试一次 goo.gl/EByt3
<alvin_rxg> Title:  goo.gl/EByt3 http://goo.gl/EByt3
<Jagdwurst> goo.gl/EByt3
<alvin_rxg> Title:   goo.gl/EByt3 http://goo.gl/EByt3 
<alvin_rxg> 那特殊字符 irssi 不支持？
<Jagdwurst> 难道 ^A 一按要放在开头? 忘了
<alvin_rxg> term 里显示不出来…
<CyrusYzGTt> goo.gl/RNuy4
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google URL Shortener
<CyrusYzGTt> goo.gl/ee
<alvin_rxg> term 里边显示的是这样的  http://uploadpie.com/SnVBG
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  ^A 是 irc 客户端的协议里的功能..
<Jagdwurst> 和 term 不相关
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<Jagdwurst> 那个  ^H 本来以为能退格，
<alvin_test> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/908567
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 908567 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) " when I click the 'keyboard layout' or 'user accounts' under 'gnome-control-center' it always give me segmentation fault ." [Undecided,New]
<alvin_test> https://www.google.com/
<mint> ofan: hello
<ofan> mint: hello
<mint> ofan: i can't write  chinese!
<mint> ofan: i'm  using  mint'iso - cd
<ofan> mint: either do i
<ofan> mint: neither do i
<mint> ofan: yes?
<mint> mint is  the first linux's  vertion  this year;
<mint> ofan:  mint is  the first linux's  vertion  this year;
<mint> ofan: i'm trying it!
<mint> do you have  the interest?
<mint> can you guess  who  am  I
<mint> ofan: can you guess  who  am  I
<ofan> no
<mint> ofan: ur
<ofan> i suck at guessing
<mint> ofan: better
<mint> why don't you  go to the bed
<mint> ofan: why don't you  go to the bed
<mint> ofan: don't you  feel  the tired
<ofan> mint: becuz it's morning in my time zone
<mint> ofan: ur,is it,where are you from
<ofan> mint: us
<mint> ofan: it's  best
<mint> ofan: i'm from us
<mint> ofan: which os  do you use
<ofan> mint: mac & windows & linux
<ofan> archlinux
<mint> ofan: ur,my  god
<mint> you  don't use unix  os  only
<ofan> mac is unix actually
<mint> your skills  is  strong
<ofan> what skills?
<mint> computer
<ofan> how do you know?
<mint> you  use  so many  os
<mint> you are  better
<ofan> yeah,just use,as a common user
<mint> i admire  you
<ofan> why?
<mint> you  can use  so many  classes  os
<mint> do you think it
<ofan> only two,unix and windows
<mint> no ,also  linux
<mint> linux  and  unix  have differences;
<mint> do you agree it
<ofan> yeah
<mint> your name  is  strange
<mint> what's  the meaning of ur  name
<Jagdwurst> your name is stange :D
<ofan> if all names with four letters are strange,then so is yours
<ofan> no meaning
<mint> yeah,my name is  the name of  one linux  vertion  os
<mint> i don't change it
<mint> yes?
<mint> i don't think so
<ofan> remembering the name itself is quite easier than its meaning
<mint> yes,i agree it
<mint> why   do  u   join  this  channel
<ofan> becuz i'm BORING...
<mint> ofan:i  google  this  channel  is the  ubuntu  users'  channel  of  china
<Pwnna> o.0
<Pwnna> 走错房间了吗？
<ofan> usually it's for chinese
<Pwnna> why are you guys skippin' christmas o.o
<Pwnna> gtfo
<Pwnna> :D
<mint> ofan: yes,why do u  join  it
<mint> ofan: you have the interest   in  chinese
<ofan> mint: becuz i'm chinese
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我们用中文聊，這樣反而不會有刷屏的感覺
<mint> ofan: are  u  from  us
<ofan> im in us
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: haha
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: http://christopherolah.wordpress.com/2011/12/24/fractal-holidaysolsticechristmas-cards/
<kk> Pwnna,啥网址吆? Fractal Holiday/Solstice/Christmas Cards! « Christopher Olah's Blog
<Pwnna> 很想要几个
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..啥，来的，，翻译下。。
<mint> i know
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 连接被远程服务器关闭... ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: http://christopherolah.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/dsc00069.jpg?w=450&h=253
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 连接被远程服务器关闭... ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<Pwnna> Mandelbrot Set圣诞卡
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<mint> ofan: i  have to go to the bed
<CyrusYzGTt> mint§ 晚安
<Pwnna> o.0
<mint> CyrusYzGTt: goodnight
<mint> ofan: i'm  in china
<ofan> mint: goodnight
<Pwnna> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 你也说说，，
<mint> ofan: goodnight
<mint> ofan: i forgot to tell  you  that this is sulit
<mint> ofan: bye
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我需要内存。。
<Pwnna> 4GB不够用啊。。
<Pwnna> （虚拟windows 7耗内存）
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 卖肾吧，，我也卖了一个，，， 3000元，，，
<Pwnna> 。。。。。
<Pwnna> 4GB内存DDR3 1333的才$20
<alvin_rxg> hello 有通过 cjb.net 的 ssh 上 irc 的吗？
<alvin_rxg> hello 有通过 cjb.net 的 ssh 上 irc 的吗？ 链接的是哪个服务器？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 这里照明太差了，根本不能写字。 太怀念原来那个房子了
<alvin_rxg1> 呃…
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 在干啥呢?
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 没事干
<Jagdwurst> 这矿泉水喝起来感觉怎么像没有汽的啤酒...
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<knownbad> 今天吃什么呢？
<Jagdwurst> 今天吃什么呢?
<knownbad> 港式饮茶还是?
 * Jagdwurst 烧饭去
<kk>  06:12
<gebjgd> knownbad: 圣诞过得如何?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼?
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> 没怎么过，就一个人去看电影。
<knownbad> 你没出去看夜景？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 去朋友家过的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 2个朋友.分别和老婆去拜访了一下.本来还应该去别的朋友家里的.实在是不想去了
<knownbad> 嗯，了解。
<knownbad> 昨晚去了老婆的三姨家吃饭。
<ofan> 。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆的三姨?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆在米国有亲戚啊
<knownbad> 有啊，就她大舅介绍给我的。
<Jagdwurst> -...
<knownbad> 你还真因为我网上认识的？
<knownbad> 以为。
<knownbad> 但确实是电话和上网三年后才见面。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 原来如此.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还是网上认识的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我和我老婆就是网上认识的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有经过任何人介绍
<knownbad> 算是网上认识的。
<knownbad> 只先透过她大舅而已。
<knownbad> 我不反对，之前也有认识些女孩但没结果。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 太牛逼了，brainfuck 画 mandelbrot....    http://esoteric.sange.fi/brainfuck/utils/mandelbrot/mandelbrot.b
<knownbad> 有个香港妹但疑心病太重了。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 在国内就认识了=
<Jagdwurst> ?
<knownbad> 根本不适合远程恋爱。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为什么疑心病?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 对.国内网上就认识了
<Jagdwurst> ...
<knownbad> 因为我太帅了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你不要脸
<knownbad> 老人家还是比较适合平板电脑。。。  老妈子超喜欢的。
<knownbad> 但我人老实。。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老实人能说出这样的话?
<knownbad> 因为是事实。。。hahha
<knownbad> 我自己觉得帅就好了。
<knownbad> 就算丑也丑的有性格。
<knownbad> 松鼠不丑，他只是太温柔了。。。
<Jagdwurst> :d
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-17
<xman> 早上好
<imtxc> 擦，今天的话题这么火爆
<kingbo> 早
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哦，在讨论 np 问题啊。
<imtxc> 早啊大家
<xiangfu> xian9fu hi
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: .
<MeaCulpa> 话说在北美混，不信教就是异类了
<xian9fu> Hi xiangfu
 * MeaCulpa 认识很多在国内的时候嘲笑，喷耶路撒冷诸教的，去了那里不得不参与
<iOpera> 。幸好佛教不是那个圣地吧
<pc-x69> ...
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 佛教不是那个，也不绑架百姓非要信
<iOpera> 所以，不在乎嘛。你在乎？
<iOpera> 你真北美了？
<iOpera> 按照道理，牛仔不应该信教吧。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 天知道
<pc-x69> 牛仔是什么意思？
<pc-x69> 主要是干吗的？
<iOpera> 我以为以前北美只有牛仔。
<MeaCulpa> ... 牛仔应该是从事牧业的农户或者佃农吧
<iOpera> 杀人越货，经常的事情吧。没道理信教。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你思维好奇怪
<iOpera> 动辄duel的啊。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 欧洲历史上主教不少是好勇斗狠的脚色
<MeaCulpa> 杀人越货的多是这写
<pc-x69> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你这几乎是大乘佛教思维...就算是大乘，也有少林僧兵不是？
<pc-x69> 牛仔不是正义的么？
<MeaCulpa> 小乘就不用说了，藏传的印度教啥的更是好武
<iOpera> 大乘，就没兵了
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 佛教尚且如此，其他的自不必说
<iOpera> 喂老虎都行的啊
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 恩，割舌头
<iOpera> 其实，中国一直是类似无神论。道家落后，佛教兴旺。
<iOpera> 破梁X皇帝
<MeaCulpa> 好还，道家也被统治者眷顾了好几轮
<MeaCulpa> 主要是我国世俗力量太强
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu启动图标问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395593 用了ubuntu12.10 一段时间后，有时后从搜索中拖动一些图标到启动图标上的时候，没有拖动成功，却在启动图标栏中占了一个空白的图标空间，这个要怎么删除？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallmcw — 2012-12-17 9:04
<iOpera> 道家兴旺比率太小了。
<MeaCulpa>  道家输在都是统治者自己修仙用，而不是用来统治
<iOpera> 道家讲兵。多好。符合现在的局势。打仗。
<MeaCulpa> 话说我国现在的宗教和传统教育太差，以至于FLG和玄幻小说都有市场
<MeaCulpa> 天兵天将...
<iOpera> 这倒是奇怪。玄幻小说的确好多人看。难道是窝居一族
<MeaCulpa> 那千疮百孔的理论体系...怪不得FLG都有人信
<iOpera> flg是啥
<piggybox> 轮子功
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 轮子宫
<iOpera> 哦
<trying> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/32329_4877193458030_697171004_n.jpg
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 差不多是这样吧，法制不力，又没有普及各种宗教以提升社会道德感，于是底线就不知道在哪里了
<imtxc> 用screen的大佬们贴贴配置我瞅瞅吧…… 我我的配置在笔记本上用没有问题，在台式机上用会出现刷新变慢的情况
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 历朝历代都在佛儒道之中选一个作为统治思想基础，直到天朝全部废掉><
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/239634  就像这样，屏幕上会留下前一个屏幕的显示的东西
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/239635
<imtxc> 请问这是什么毛病啊
<imtxc> 直接在xterm里面运行程序没有问题 在xcreen里面就会这样
<trying> imtxc: 試看看 rxvt
<trying> 我記得以前也是用 xterm 一直出現這情況, 後來發現 rxvt 都不會, 就一直用 rxvt 了
<imtxc> trying: 笔记本没有问题
<trying> @_@
<trying> 如果你這樣說... 那我想只有可能是 graphic driver 了
<imtxc> 貌似 rxvt 下更严重
<imtxc> trying: 如果是graphic driver 的原因，那不开screen直接在xterm 或者uxterm里面也应该不正常才对啊
<ofan> imtxc: 终端和程序的问题
<imtxc> ofan: 应该是screen哪里有问题，在tmux下面也没问题
<trying> 真妙 XD
<ofan> imtxc: 基本所有终端和shell都有这问题
<trying> notebook 都完全沒問題?
<imtxc> trying: 恩，在笔记本上面用一样的配置，完全没有问题
<ofan> 有些字符串过滤不严导致转义符输出到shell
<iOpera> ofan: 如果这样，台台都有问题
<iOpera> imtxc: tty下才用这些。X下何必
<ofan> iOpera: 说了
<ofan> iOpera: x下的终端也链接的tty
<imtxc> iOpera: 对啊，开screen总比新开一个终端方便
<imtxc> ofan: 我这里我觉得不是输出转意字符的原因，仅仅是显示的原因
<cfy> iOpera: 远程的时候可以随时断开。再连回去的时候很方便
<iOpera> 你没懂意思。screen tmux等，一直会和终端有些冲突的。新开终端其实更方便
<ofan> imtxc: 其实跟cat /dev/urandom 的效果一样
<iOpera> cfy: 几乎用不到。
<cfy> iOpera: 我几乎天天用。。。
<iOpera> 多开终端，没啥消耗
<iOpera> 多开一堆tab就是
<cfy> iOpera: 其实我本地也是多开tab的。。
<ofan> 配置好了就没冲突，screen和tmux都能很好支持各种类型终端
<imtxc> 感觉好像是跟显卡或者显示器有关系？
<ofan> imtxc: 没关系
<imtxc> ofan: 那终端的话，我台式机和笔记本用的完全相同的配置啊
<iOpera> 要是有关系，会到处都出显示问题的。 imtxc
<ofan> imtxc: 显卡有问题这样截图看不出来
<imtxc> 也对
<imtxc> 显显卡有问题是我看到的有问题，截图应该是正常的
<ofan> imtxc: 跟输入输出的数据有关
<iOpera> 别装b了。开一堆tab吧。 imtxc
<caleb-> 本地tab+1
<cfy> iOpera: 本地开一堆tab好了。
<ofan> 史前时代的才tab
<iOpera> 是啊
<cfy> caleb-: 握抓
<caleb-> screen 才是史前时代吧
<cfy> ofan: 欢迎来到始前时代
<imtxc> cfy: iOpera 感觉tab不够装b
<caleb-> gui 时代就是 tab
<cfy> imtxc: 开玩笑。。。 ofan 的系统 默认就是开tab
<iOpera> imtxc: 。。。你给妹子看，她也看不懂啊。
<trying> hahahaha
<cfy> ofan: 你说是不
<trying> 看到史前時代我笑了
<ofan> imtxc: http://ix.io/3Fc
<cfy> ofan: 你用啥terminal?
<imtxc> iOpera: tab切换不怎么方便，还不如tmux呢
<ofan> imtxc: http://ix.io/3Fd/sh
<ofan> cfy: urxvt,konsole, Apple Terminal
<iOpera> imtxc: 你开tab，是一个纯净的环境。你先理解这。
<cfy> ofan: 用这么多？
<imtxc> iOpera: 恩我知道
<cfy> ofan: 同一个session,用三个terminal跑？
<ofan> 没所谓纯净的环境，只要不污染环境变量就够纯净了
<imtxc> iOpera: screen用的环境是原来xterm的
<iOpera> 开终端，不就是尽管完成事情嘛。
<ofan> cfy: 可以
<cfy> ofan: 我说你是这么干的么？
<cfy> ofan: 我当然知道可以阿，
<iOpera> ofan: 那些screen tmux不污染？
<ofan> imtxc: 可以参考这个zshrc,启动时建立tmux session,或者选择已经建立的tmux session  cc cfy
<iOpera> 那么多热键和控制序列，都污染啊
<imtxc> iOpera: 热键是有一点冲突
<imtxc> iOpera: 但是影响不是很大
<iOpera> 控制序列，包括颜色序列，都影响的。 imtxc
<imtxc> ofan: 你用tmux？
<ofan> imtxc: 显然
<iOpera> 一个控制序列，说不定第2字节，就是一个特殊功能。
<iOpera> 对于终端
<ofan> iOpera: tmux新建session只继承必要的环境变量
<ofan> 这个都可以配置
<iOpera> 一旦管道一下，说不定泄漏留下了。
<ofan> imtxc: 这个启动3秒内不作出选择就默认新建或者选择第一个session
<imtxc> 唉，看来screen里面是解决不了了，先来tmux 再不行就tab……
<iOpera> tmux整体比screen好
<iOpera> tab最好
<iOpera> lol
<trying> make sense
<imtxc> iOpera: 我的电脑从来就是自己看，没有女性看过，至于装么
<ofan> tab不能平铺
<iOpera> 你这年纪，怀疑啊。 imtxc lol
<ofan> 要开一个单独的repl环境就比较麻烦
<ofan> 来回切换烦死
<iOpera> ofan: 那是你不会脚本
<iOpera> 任何窗口，都可以脚本平铺
<imtxc> iOpera: 而且，就你说的，看她也不明白啊
<iOpera> 都可以quake-console模式
<ofan> iOpera: 你脚本能平铺？ 适用所有终端？
<iOpera> imtxc: 这倒是，你不能在screen里面还看av
<iOpera> ofan: 任何窗口都可以。
<ofan> 我说任何终端任何系统
<imtxc> iOpera: screen里面也能看
<ofan> 统一的按键
<iOpera> imtxc: 关键是你会这样？
<ofan> 来个脚本
<imtxc> iOpera: ……
<iOpera> ofan: 我的平铺，加quake的xterm啊。
<ofan> 不用渣xterm
<iOpera> xterm只是脚本的参数1
<iOpera> 不会脚本的呕饭
<ofan> 配置好的tmux所有终端都能用
 * adam8157 常年xterm+screen
<ofan> iOpera: 会点perl就摆谱
<iOpera> ofan: 你说pl。说明你没看过我的脚本
<iOpera> 和pl无关
<ofan> iOpera: 没看过，没兴趣
<iOpera> 本身只是wm的控制而已。
<iOpera> 乖。哪一边玩去。
<ofan> 脚本都写的玩的
<trying> 我也是一直用 screen... 人間處處有 screen 啊
<iOpera> :D
<ofan> 随便找个小孩学几天就会写脚本
<trying> 而且 screen 還可以 charset encoding/decoding on-the-fly
<imtxc> ：）
<iOpera> ofan: 你难道连小孩子都不如？
<ofan> script kiddies
 * hamo 拜 adam8157 
<adam8157> bluezd: 16G也sold out了
<ofan> iOpera: 仿佛就你一个人会写一样
<adam8157> hamo: 乖~
<ofan> 那点破脚本0含量的都
<bluezd> adam8157:再等等
<imtxc> 额
<adam8157> bluezd: 有点想买mx2了都...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你在台式机上用的screen也是你github里面的那个么
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 别等了，干脆跟黄牛买吧，省了你等的时间
<adam8157> imtxc: 穷啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 黄牛现在也破3000了吧？ 话说你的本到了没
<adam8157> imtxc: 没
<imtxc> 太不hexie了，这都好久了啊
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • disown补救无效啊，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395598 我有root权限，一个java服务器进程由www在pts/1上运行，我打算注销www的桌面gnome-session，但是会引起java中断，使用nohup来不及了，disown只能在pts/1上操作job编号才行，不能用PID，我没法进去pts/1，用www …
<xian9fu> xian9fu, Hello
<trying> trying, Hello
<trying> 這是什麼特別的通關密語嗎 -_-?
<xian9fu> xiangfu, hello
<imtxc> trying: Hello
<imtxc> tmux快捷键不爽……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ,
<ofan> imtxc: 改
<ofan> imtxc: 默认建绑定到C-a
<imtxc> ofan: 恩，我打算改成单键的
<ofan> imtxc: 所有都单键？
<ofan> 那不可能
<imtxc> ofan: 主要就是切换 windows 新建window
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/218402.htm
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ 不怕断电的内存 Everspin发布新款MRAM_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> imtxc: emacs的按键
<ofan> C-a C-n/p
<imtxc> ofan: 我抄主席的，改成F11 F12了
<ofan> imtxc: ...离得太远了
<ofan> C-hjkl切换panel
<ofan> C-a hjkl切换panel
<imtxc> ofan: 夷，不错，可以配置不同的键在同一个功能上
<ofan> C-hjkl调节大小
<imtxc> 我屏幕不大，基本上就是用window，不怎么用panel
<ofan> imtxc: 主要用的就是panel啊
<imtxc> 不错不错
<yunfan> http://juetuzhi.net/2012/12/jue-tu-1377.html
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ 第一眼看错合集 | 掘图志
<iIlL0oO> kk@ub5~/kk1 >type cd
<iIlL0oO> cd 是函数
<iIlL0oO> cd ()
<iIlL0oO> kk@ub5~/kk1 >type rm
<iIlL0oO> rm 已被哈希 (/bin/rm)
<iIlL0oO> rm可以改成函数吗，默认删除到回收站
<iIlL0oO> rm可以改成 函  数 吗，默认删除到回收站
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 貌似有些人把 rm 给 alias 成 mv 到某个文件夹了。
<iIlL0oO> 哦
<gebjgd> 平鋪個毛啊
<weilu> 谁能推荐个稳定告诉的mint源
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛， PEPSI 20oz送100ml
<MeaCulpa> 可口可乐真可以去死了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我就買了一瓶 那東西太毀牙齒
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 不知何故，为啥魔都没有大瓶Diet Coke
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那破玩意 給你兒子都不能喝
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我自己喝
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那玩意儿再破，样本空间也有100年了，其他水我更信不过
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 自己裝過濾水系統
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 好的filter 自己泡茶喝
<gebjgd> 家乐福店员:卖不掉下班换日期
<gebjgd> “低标价、高卖价”，价格欺诈消费者的家乐福这几天又一次站在了风口浪尖。记者进一步调查发现，整改期间的家乐福太原长风店依然顶风而上，部分生鲜熟食类食品，生产日期到了晚上就“自动”长了一天。家乐福已将欺诈的黑手伸向了食品安全。
<adam8157> gfrog: 如果那头也是b型接口的话就可以额外供电呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 听起来好gaoji呢
<adam8157> ..
<gfrog> adam8157: 这周讲usb3.0的时候加上。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装了SELinux并开启Enforcing，ssh连不上了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395602 安装了SELinux并开启Enforcing，ssh连接这台电脑连不上了，提示信息为 /bin/bash Permission Denied 将关于ssh的boolean值设为1，也不行。 allow_ssh_keysign on ssh_sysadm_login on 这2个设置为on也不行 若将SELi …
<gebjgd> selinux 可以直接扔了
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.metsky.com/archives/475.html
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ USB 3.0连接器引脚、接口定义及封装尺寸 - 天缘博客
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 也只能信自来水了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 家乐福，去不得，我从不去，乱七八糟的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 自己種菜是真的
<gfrog> adam8157: 去年看过，有点忘了。。
<trying> 真的, 家樂福的生鮮東西真的很不新鮮
<trying> 水果買了好幾次裡面是爛的
<ofan> gebjgd: 德国家乐福？
<trying> 還有人吃到牛肉是臭的
<MeaCulpa> trying: 家乐福本来就不能去，生鲜部更不能去
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 家乐福是法国品牌吧
<ofan> 知道
<iOpera> 麦德龙可以去。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> trying: 恩上次我丈母娘去买鳕鱼，买回来是油鱼.. 我都说了鳕鱼N年前就禁止捕捞
<trying> 對對... 我都不敢買他的鱈魚 haha
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: Metro也在堕落，但是比家乐福还是好上万倍
<trying> 買回來吃了就拉不完了
<iOpera> 堕落吗？我觉得是最好的超市啊
<iOpera> 有人在里面做食品，所以知道
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 目前为止还是最好的
<MeaCulpa> iOpera:  恩，我早餐都那里来的
<iOpera> 早餐。。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 好超市不少，但是Metro价格不黑
<iOpera> 你睡麦德龙算了。lol
<trying> haha
<MeaCulpa> 擦，就一个早饭嘛
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 一般光明正大做采购的，是可以睡在Metro
<iOpera> 酷胖早餐要求真高
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 只是没油水，所以才要在外面跑
<iOpera> 采购和食品处理，非常正规。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 那是，早餐是唯一我能控制的
<trying> 你們那邊有 costco 嗎?
<MeaCulpa> Metro现在种类少了，滞销的东西越来越少，很多滞销的东西偶要...
<MeaCulpa> trying: 国内没吧
<trying> oh? 是喔 @_@
<iOpera> 没听过
<trying> 台灣好幾家, 一堆人都往 costco 去了
<MeaCulpa> Metro一开始想搞纯会员制的，后来被市场无情的喷
<trying> 因為退貨完全不需要理由
<MeaCulpa> Costco都能加油...
<MeaCulpa> 退货本来就不需要理由...
<MeaCulpa> 退货本来就不需要理由...但是商家可以管理你的信用
<trying> ya, 很寬鬆, 不過別太誇張就好
<MeaCulpa> 其他地方不知道，魔都的家乐福和沃尔玛，真的不能去...
<trying> 以前在 karft 工作還曾去過 costco 收過一個退貨的件, 有一種三角形長條的巧克力 toblerone
<gebjgd> trying: 你說的名詞我都沒聽說過
<MeaCulpa> Toblerone难吃...送人专用
<trying> 完全沒拆封過, 全新的包裝, 上面只貼了一張紙寫「不好吃」
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 米国商场貌似都可以退货
<gebjgd> trying: 我就知道巧克力我只吃milka
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不会，Toblerone人人都知道，典型的送人only
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 真不知道
<trying> gebjgd: yes, 可能某些東西台灣才有, 像 walmart 在台灣一家都沒看過 @_@
<MeaCulpa> 任何国家机场都有u
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 德國巧克力太多了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那倒是
<ofan> gebjgd: 香肠也多？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我去搜搜
<gebjgd> ofan: 多
<gebjgd> ofan: 種類多了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: geb不喜欢香肠，我喜欢
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我天天 Thuringer/Munich
<ofan> 老家的香肠好吃
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 当然是魔都这边Metro自产的仿制品，但应该有天然的牛至之类的香料吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是一个东西，香肠有很多种...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 國內超市的香腸印象中很好吃的
<ofan> 灌肠好吃
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我以前一直在我们这里Metro买香肠，突然有一天，Metro自己做了，比我买的品牌便宜，Metro貌似和Walmart学了这招
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 自己组织力量快速制造市场热销品
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 类似Walmart的白色标签
<imtxc> ofan: 你老家哪的？
<ofan> imtxc: 山东
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 类似Costco的自产标签
<gebjgd> ofan: 壓力的故鄉
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 米国的都不行，太难吃
<kk> 新 1997 - 2012: ShangHai Linux User Group 15周年庆典 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395604 大家好，SHLUG 成立于 1997 年，而今年是SHLUG走过的第15个年头，在下周末23号(周日)，我们将会举办特殊的15周年庆祝活动，一如既往的，我们会带来精彩的技术分享演讲。 活动详情如下: 地点: 上海创业 …
<MeaCulpa> 我国大部分都是风干肠，不是腌制肠吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 美國的香腸基本就是渣
<ofan> 腌制+风干
<ofan> gebjgd: 都是化学合成的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 对，米国香肠种类很少，就那么几种，咸，不适合德国那样路边摊随便买了就吃
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 米国那个有点介于中/德之间，不够干，又不够新鲜
<ofan> 上次买了个有大又长又硬的，太难吃
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我一般买了做调味料
<trying> 說到香腸... 我覺得這影片還不錯 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAn0PBjhwW4
<kk> trying 啥标题, ⇪ YouTube - How It's Made Hot Dogs
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我以前疯狂的爱培根，后来觉得香肠稍微健康一点点...
<ofan> bacon已经吃腻了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 就很久没培根了...据说一片培根缩短寿命7min
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 感觉化学添加剂很多
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 7min 一根...我都不知道活到哪里了...
<ofan> min？
<iOpera> 培根，适合做香锅。
<iOpera> 。。不是吧
<iOpera> 谁说的？ yy的吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩天知道是不是真的木材熏制，就算是真的，烟熏毕竟致癌物多
<MeaCulpa> 看错，9min
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 反正我吃过的不像烟熏的，都那么新鲜
<ofan> 都是添加剂泡出来的
<MeaCulpa> http://ph.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120212015839AAsD2ll
<iOpera> 没烟熏的吧。都是化学处理的。lol
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ Yahoo! Answers - Does eating bacon really take 9 minutes off your life?
<iOpera> 你长寿了n*9min
<trying> 其實所有的肉類再製品, 特別是紅色的, 都必須加很多亞硝酸鹽
<ofan> 继续舔nutella
<iOpera> trying: 。你这都熟悉。的确
<iOpera> 电视上，最近说很多这事情。
<ofan> trying: 恩 保质期都很长
<trying> 只要不要常吃, 吃的量不多, 肝腎代謝得出去就還 okay
<gebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。。
<iOpera> 似乎，化学处理，都是tw搞出来的。
<gebjgd> ofan: nutella那垃圾
<iOpera> 奶茶啊。
<ofan> gebjgd: 穷人
<trying> 但長期來說, 胃癌腸癌跟亞硝酸鹽服用的量有很大的正相關
<iOpera> 所有的精，都是tw搞出来的。
<gebjgd> ofan: 我發現你是什麽垃圾 吃什麽
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦
<gebjgd> ofan: 我在美國的時候 天天吃紅薯和甜玉米 一天炒個雞蛋西紅柿 加燈籠椒 也不貴
<gebjgd> ofan: 美國紅薯那麽便宜 天天吃多好
<ofan> gebjgd: vegan?
<ofan> 竟然不吃肉
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: uniq的行为怎么跟 sort -u 不一样
<ofan> gebjgd: 肉也垃圾？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是啊 我買那種做好的肉 炒菜
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不如吃玉米
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 回去了?
<gebjgd> ofan: 什麽seasoned full cooked
<fivesheep> 美国的玉米太甜.. 不自然
<ofan> gebjgd: 壕
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 周六早上到家的
<gebjgd> ofan: 每一次 做3次
<gebjgd> ofan: 買walmart的豆角
<ofan> 我现在是快餐党
<gebjgd> ofan: 悶豆角 加 那種肉
<fivesheep> boycott walmart
<ofan> gebjgd: 那些都做过了，等着买鱼烤鱼吃
<gebjgd> ofan: 在美國自己做飯 其實還是便宜的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 玉米不是經常有
<fivesheep> walmart对员工很差
<ofan> gebjgd: 不见得
<gebjgd> yunfan: 就是紅薯經常有 還便宜新鮮
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不可能吧 美国是全球最大的玉米出口啊
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我基本上天天2個紅薯
<yunfan> gebjgd: 主要是吃玉米不肥胖 如此而已
<gebjgd> yunfan: 甜玉米不是經常有 publix 和 walmart 有時候就沒額
<fivesheep> 美国的玉米太甜. 都是转基因的玩意
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 有不甜額
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 有不甜的
<trying> 美國的基改食物太多了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 美国的转基因玉米到底可不可以直接给人吃啊？
<fivesheep> 那个很少见到了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我不喜欢甜玉米 我喜欢老一点的玉米 啃着舒服
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是不是标注就可以给人吃了？
<ofan> 吃不死人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 为什么要一样？
<ofan> 不过吃得能不像人
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我这段时间主食是牛油果
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 西方人几乎不炒菜
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哦？
<trying> 本來的黃豆噴殺蟲劑會減產, 所以就基因改造成不怕殺蟲劑
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我受不了
<fivesheep> 加全麦面包
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 意大利人也许接近“炒菜”
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我觉得很好
<trying> 現在看到 GMO 的黃豆我都不太敢吃 -_-"
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我在美國反而瘦了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你反常
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 美國沒吃的東西
<fivesheep> 大把
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 也就是outback還不錯
<ofan> 我也瘦了
<fivesheep> 食材很新鲜
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 剩下的餐館就是垃圾
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 什麽roadhouse louges 垃圾
<fivesheep> outback是烂大街的steak连锁
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃自助
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 起碼outback的肉能吃
<fivesheep> 不过价格不错
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 美國的漢堡難吃的要死
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我在美国增肥很快...
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 買了直接扔
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 吃墨西哥餐啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 还好啊...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那你還行
<gebjgd> mea
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你没吃过好吃的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，墨西哥餐适合中国人
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 汉堡有很多level...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我和我們同事都是吃亞洲餐
<fivesheep> 有很多special的burger餐厅 每个地方都有
<ofan> fivesheep: nnnd gebjgd 刚才还bs我吃的都是垃圾
<gebjgd> urban hibachi
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 亚洲餐太油腻
<gebjgd> ofan: 你吃的確實垃圾
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 美国的亚洲餐没法吃，都是油
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: grill
<fivesheep> 美国各个地方的亚洲餐都不太一样的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我还没说我做饭吃的
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 魔都有很多好几十RMB的汉堡
<fivesheep> 你去到亚洲人少的地方, 自然是煎炸为主
<ofan> 烤鱼很过瘾
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我看错了 uniq的前提是已排序文本  这个加上以后 功能就太鸡肋了
<ofan> gebjgd: 照你这么说外面外卖的都是垃圾
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 中国人最善于煎炸
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩 是的
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 中国人最善用食用油脂
<gebjgd> ofan: 7elven有個雞肉卷 能吃
<gebjgd> ofan: 冰箱裏的 買了之後微波加熱
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你去的地方太糟糕了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: orlando
<ofan> gebjgd: 加工过的都是垃圾
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 去過oliver garden
<fivesheep> 北美吃喝最好的地方在温哥华
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 垃圾
<fivesheep> LA的也很好
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 汉堡，点餐的时候没问你几分熟?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 有猪肉的么
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我们魔都这里都问...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 向來well done
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那太zb了
<yunfan> ofan: gebjgd 见过犹太人么
<ofan> 快餐哪有问这个的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: well done没法吃，我向来medium rare
<ofan> yunfan: 分辨不出来
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 漢堡？ 還文
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 漢堡？ 還問？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 汉堡和快餐，有关系么？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 废话，所以说你去的地方部队
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 汉堡就是快餐
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我只吃well done 在家 出差都是
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 废话，所以说你去的地方不对
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你那是快餐汉堡...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 什麽地方？
<yunfan> ofan: 犹太人也不吃猪肉 不知道如果你在他们面前吃 有什么反映
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我就去過2次漢堡
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 一般专门的汉堡店，都不是快餐
<fivesheep> 很多世俗的犹太人
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 连魔都这里都很多汉堡店...
<ofan> yunfan: 没啥反映，我请阿拉伯的吃饭，他先问我是不是猪肉
<yunfan> gebjgd: 汉堡的汉堡包有多大?
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不問幾成熟
<yunfan> ofan: 如果是呢？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 就是普通的
<ofan> yunfan: 他就不吃，婉拒
<gebjgd> yunfan: 難吃的要死
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我看麦当劳国内的巨无霸太坑爹了 我一口就一半
<gebjgd> yunfan: 麥當勞太難吃了
<yunfan> ofan: 那你吃猪肉的 他吃没猪肉的 这样可以么
<ofan> yunfan: 可以
<gebjgd> yunfan: 而且各地的麥當勞味道不一樣的
<gebjgd> 美國的kfc就是渣
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我在米国吃过汉堡，麦当劳的最差，但是另两个地方还不错，不过我是德州...不好估计要被人喷...
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你在德国 香肠应该吃得爽吧
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 炸鸡一般黑人多...
<gebjgd> yunfan: 向來自己炖排骨吃
<yunfan> ofan: 那这样我觉得很好 国内的这些穆斯林太无理了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 他不喜欢西餐
<ofan> 吃炸鸡的撸过
<yunfan> ofan: 提到猪肉就要发怒
<ofan> yunfan: 额
<MeaCulpa> bu不放血的猪肉 ~~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你连他口味都知道 额
<MeaCulpa> bu不放血的猪肉 ~~还是香肠吧，鲜肉没法按照中国方法吃
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 先用水緊下啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 血水就出來了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 常識啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那就没猪血吃了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那不一样的
<ofan> 推荐看zeitgeist这部电影，把所有宗教都骂了一遍
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 一樣的
<yunfan> ofan: 有中文字幕么
<ofan> yunfan: 有
<gebjgd> ofan: 你吃的東西 我真受不了
<yunfan> ofan: 导演是不是FSM教的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我在美國經常上火
<gebjgd> ofan: 我不喝冷飲
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 杀的时候放血，和抄水，不一样
<yunfan> ofan: 那你给我个下载地址吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 你体制不行
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 美國人太肏
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你好弱 我就喜欢冷饮
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...那你在米国苦了，米国人无时无刻都是冷饮...
<ofan> yunfan: 冷饮+1
<yunfan> 我冬天都要吃几根雪糕的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 喝口热汤的都是小资
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我自帶開水壺
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 到處喝咖啡
<ofan> 可乐+鸡翅+披萨 = happy coding
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 點餐直接上湯
<yunfan> ofan: 批萨我没吃过好吃的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，在米国喝热水很奢侈
<ofan> yunfan: 自己找吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 有便攜的開水壺
<yunfan> ofan: 有骂佛教的么
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 去之前就買好了
<ofan> yunfan: 都骂了
<ofan> yunfan: 所有宗教都是子虚乌有，用来实现统治的思想工具
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 天天在那裏泡茉莉花茶喝  爽歪歪
<ofan> yunfan: 圣经抄的埃及太阳神神话
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/218002.htm   ofan 是这个咩
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Zeitgeist 2012 [谷歌时代精神2012全年回顾] 中文字幕版_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 话说，德国吃的我觉得还行啊，单调点，但是味道还可以哈...不知为啥老有人喷德国饮食
<ofan> 圣经左抄抄右抄抄
<ofan> yunfan: no 不是google的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 德國沒有什麽飲食
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 基本上就是香腸 啤酒
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 经书本来就要抄，本来就要让百姓有认同感嘛
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 也不错，哈哈
<yunfan> ofan: 那是沙漠诸一神教体系呢 佛教老大自己王位都不要了 你还说他是为了统治
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你見過國內單喝啤酒的麽
<ofan> yunfan: http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ The Zeitgeist Film Series Gateway | Zeitgeist: The Movie, Zeitgeist: Addendum, Zeitgeist Moving Forward
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那你爽了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 别和中国人说酒，都是废柴
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你也就是在德國這種荒蠻的國家
<ofan> yunfan: 都一样，算是subculture,精神统治根本不需要王位
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 美國的餐館還有花生吃呢
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我还在天朝~
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: lol
<yunfan> ofan: 没有下载 你跟我扯个p 另外 印度有个教 是没有神的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 德國人向來單喝啤酒 我操 那叫酒啊 起碼要有素材 花生 或者肉什麽的吧
<MeaCulpa> 华人饮食习惯比较接近老墨吧
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你这是中国思维
<ofan> yunfan: 基督也不是神
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你这是中国酒文化
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 顯然
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 华人也分许多地方的嘛
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 這才是正常的
<yunfan> ofan: 你是哪里人来着
<ofan> yunfan: 啥
<gebjgd> yunfan: 壓力故鄉
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: gebjgd 就是帝都滑人 通古斯系
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你这是中国酒文化，但是...他们喝酒的那甘草条啥的实在没法接受...
<ofan> gebjgd: 写简体nnnd
<yunfan> ofan: 你在国内的故乡是哪个地域的?
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你可以要点腌洋葱...
<ofan> yunfan: 华东
<yunfan> ofan: 你居然是滑东的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 或者blossom onion
<ofan> yunfan: 什么问题？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你連繁體都看不懂了
<gebjgd> ofan: 笨
<ofan> gebjgd: 我没文化，穷吊丝
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 到家了 終于又能用我的潔身器了
<MeaCulpa> 恶心...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 上一次 沖2次 爽歪歪
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 屁眼那叫一個爽
<MeaCulpa> 痔疮
<MeaCulpa> 肛门缺水，开裂
<yunfan> ofan: 我以为你是四川的呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 灌肠
<MeaCulpa> 那吹干的太干了
<xman> 洁身器是什么
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我的這個還好
<ofan> yunfan: 不是...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 吹的不是那麽幹 而且可以調節的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 冲的时候硬了么
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 哦，那还好
<gebjgd> yunfan: 沒有
<yunfan> ofan: 那你哪个省的 应该跟我不同省吧
<ofan> yunfan: 这个是在线的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 對灌腸沒有感覺
<ofan> yunfan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrHeg77LF4Y&feature=plcp
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ YouTube - Zeitgeist: The Movie - by Peter Joseph ( Full Film )
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我就觉得有的吹的太干，反而容易缺水
<ofan> yunfan: 山东
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我不吹那麽就
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我不吹那麽久
<yunfan> ofan: 你地理是体育老师教的？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 這東西真是爽
<gebjgd> yunfan: 他壓力省的
<ofan> yunfan: 山东
<yunfan> ofan: 是我搞错了 山东还真是属于华东
<yunfan> 我一直以为算华北
<MeaCulpa> :P
<gebjgd> of
<ofan> yunfan: 你体育是地理老师教的？
<gebjgd> ofan: 山東的妹子不錯
<yunfan> 不过还好 不是我省就行 坏人在山东
<yunfan> ofan: 好像是
<MeaCulpa> 山东一直到浙江都算华东？
<ofan> yunfan: 山东人好
<onlylove> 哪个在黑山东人
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 好像都在夸，没人黑
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩 不错
<yunfan> ofan: 所以你是一粒老鼠屎 坏了一锅粥啊
<ofan> yunfan: 你妹
<xman> 山东花生好
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我来吧，咳咳，山东菜大蒜太多，荤菜大蒜多我欢迎，素菜我觉得有点过了...
<gebjgd> 蒜多好啊
<gebjgd> 健康
<gebjgd> 我就愛吃蒜
<ofan> 葱多
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我唯一能喷的就这个
<gebjgd> 還有蔥
<MeaCulpa> 蔬菜蒜多了掩盖了本来味道
<gebjgd> 山東妹子確實不錯
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃多了放屁
<MeaCulpa> 身材好
<gebjgd> ofan: 我經常隨處放屁
<ofan> gebjgd: 没素质
<gebjgd> ofan: 一般沒素質
<ofan> gebjgd: 我都是去厕所放
<gebjgd> ofan: 我不能讓我難受了 幸福其他人
<onlylove> 鲁菜分济南菜和芝罘菜
<gebjgd> ofan: 這是不對的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你就说你是山东的 这不就解决了
<MeaCulpa> lol
<ofan> yunfan: 你妹的
<ofan> yunfan: 你是哪的
<ofan> 云南？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 對
<gebjgd> yunfan: 有道理
<yunfan> ofan: 我河北的
<ofan> 河北在哪？
<gebjgd> ofan: 美國的sony xpedia play好貴
<ofan> gebjgd: 傻蛋才买sony的
<gebjgd> ofan: 不然我就買了 還還是兲朝便宜
<gebjgd> of
<ofan> 准备入个xbox360
<yunfan> 在华东吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 游戲機手機
<gebjgd> ofan: 帶著方便
<ofan> gebjgd: 我室友屁颠屁颠的买了，没破解，到现在上面就俩游戏还老来炫
<kingbo> exit
<gebjgd> ofan: 破解就是了
<gebjgd> ofan: 美國貴
<ofan> 没破解
<gebjgd> ofan: 兲朝1000出頭
<ofan> 你得买正版
<thomasxie> 有什么办法，提高linux的抗黑能力
<gebjgd> ofan: 有吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 哦 我看错了，以为你说psv
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是psv
<ofan> sony不行了，价格高，东西一般
<gebjgd> ofan: 就等著什麽時候回國買
<gebjgd> ofan: 國內便宜
<ofan> 学习去
<thomasxie> 嗯
<thomasxie> 学习什么
<ofan> 编程
<ofan> 扣定
<thomasxie> 似乎被DDoS攻击了
<gebjgd> thomasxie: 什麽抗黑功能
<gebjgd> thomasxie: 啥發行版
<thomasxie> 我用了代理还是被攻击
<thomasxie> archlinux
<thomasxie> 不知道问题出在什么地方
<ofan> thomasxie: 什么类型的ddos，利用bug?
<thomasxie> 感觉
<thomasxie> 系统死机
 * imtxc test
<thomasxie> 很慢
<ofan> thomasxie: 找系统管理员
<thomasxie> 。。。
<thomasxie> 自己的机子
<ofan> 运维，网管
<ofan> thomasxie: 自己的还ddos?
<thomasxie> 我用了wineqq吧
<thomasxie> 根据上面的ip过来的
<gebjgd> thomasxie: 那垃圾你也敢用
<ofan> 你带宽都不够开那么多链接的
<gebjgd> thomasxie: wineqq
<thomasxie> 怎么
<thomasxie> 这个漏洞很多么
<gebjgd> thomasxie: webqq
<gebjgd> thomasxie: qq那種流氓軟件
<thomasxie> 好
<ofan> thomasxie: htop,iotop,iftop看
<thomasxie> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我发现我的饮食偏好很西方化，尤其对肉类...
<kingbo> quit
<ofan> thomasxie: ulimit限制进程资源
<thomasxie> 谢谢大家，我研究一下：）
<thomasxie> 恩
<ofan> MeaCulpa: gebjgd 是德国壕，不是一个层次的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是~ 在德国还炒菜，壕
<ofan> http://pbs.twimg.com/media/A-SbWG8CUAAQYSj.jpg 各国不同插头
<Test_L>     12.10 没有 fontconfig-voodoo 有解决方法么？
<adam8157> roylez: 买了一份 http://www.smzdm.com/letter-day-student-letter-day-pork-sixth-pig-feast-in-the-new-year-of-2013-is-about-to-open-seats.html cc hamo bluezd
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ 信天助学 信天猪肉第六期　2013年元旦猪宴　即将开席»什么值得买
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不炒菜 你在德國待上8年試試看
<ofan> 网易不是出猪肉了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: hmm...大概吧，围城效应
<MeaCulpa> 要是给paypal链接我就拍
<MeaCulpa> 为了帮助别人，要我去支付宝和网银受气，我个人觉得不值得
<MeaCulpa> 不过paypal手续费黑，但是貌似可以和他们谈，做慈善可以减免
<iOpera> alipay支持信用卡啊。
<iOpera> 你干嘛呢
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 性用卡也是先要绑定快捷支付的吧
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 绕不开网银
<palomino|working> 快捷支付不需要网银阿
<ofan> 信用卡还是paypal方便
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 第一步总是要网银的
<iOpera> 不记得和网银有关系
<palomino|working> 支付宝表示，通过信用卡快捷支付，用户不需要事先开通网银，只要根据提示输入卡号等必要信息就可以非常简单、安全地完成网上支付
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ofan 支付宝不用开网银就可以
<iOpera> 支持破马挤兑落后的酷胖
 * palomino|working slaps ee
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: palomino|working 好，我这就去开
<iOpera> 不是撂蹄子？
<imtxc> adam8157: 那里买的猪肉确实能到小孩嘴里么
<adam8157> imtxc: 我觉得靠谱
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 至少晒明细账务，
<imtxc> 能到小孩嘴里的话买一份也不错，俺小时就没吃过肉
 * MeaCulpa 哎，俺肉灌大阿的
<iOpera> 猪肉确实能到小孩嘴里？这啥意思？
<iOpera> 外星语
<imtxc> iOpera: 怕被别人吃了
<MeaCulpa> 我爷爷一天排三次队，给我买牛奶喝
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B005EDLEQ2?tag=zoldp-23
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ ti: Sony Ericsson索尼爱立信 xperia play z1i PSP 3G手机(WCDMA/GSM，Android2.3，“游戏控”，闪电白，联通定制）-手机/通讯-亚马逊
<cfy> iOpera: 是说慈善？
<iOpera> cfy: 我不知道。之前的clear了
 * kingbo 终于用上irssi了
<iOpera> 蛋蛋也没小孩啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我想把移动硬盘分区出一个来做安装盘，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395607 网上搜来很多很多，但是有很多有出入的地方，我都不知道相信哪个好。 求大神支招~我还是相信这里的大神多一点 我的移动硬盘里面有数据，不过用分区工具可以保留，我 …
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 擦，好像欧洲除了东欧，出名模的就是德国了....你要加油啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 刚才翻log...你还号称给我买个大菠萝3呢...
<iOpera> 又想起 gebjgd哪笑话了。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我在美國訂的kindle都沒到手
<imtxc> kingbo: 快来weechat吧～～～～
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 白送給美國人民了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，无所谓，偶对大菠萝没兴趣了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 干嘛不在德国买？贵？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 顯然
<fivesheep> gebjgd: let's dota 2
<gebjgd> fivesheep: hon
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那就写信给Amazon要啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 問題是東西已經送到了
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: Naive
<fivesheep> hon is miles away
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ....
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 到你酒店了？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 但是沒到我手裏
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 打电话叫他们邮寄啊
<fivesheep> let's dota 2
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 客戶那裏
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 打电话叫他们邮寄啊，你出运费...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 他們找不到
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 如果不要, 快递给我?
<MeaCulpa> ...
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 美的你
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 给老墨顺了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我收垃圾而已
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 根據security camera的錄像 是沒有 但是就是找不到了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 之後我就不敢買東西了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 肏
<MeaCulpa> 这里一大吧海淘的都不至于你这样~~
<ofan> 好热
<gebjgd> 回國弄個sony xperia play
<iOpera> cfy: 给一个片子
 * MeaCulpa 这年头还有人买SONY的东西..
<ofan> MeaCulpa: gebjgd 喜欢非主流
<cfy> iOpera: 陆小凤传奇系列。。。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 唯一的android手機游戲機
<cfy> iOpera: http://www.wdssmq.com/post/20120129129.html#Close
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ 【电影】陆小凤传奇十部合集高清下载【720P】【ed2k】_沉冰浮水
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我出差的時候 無聊天天就是用htc dz 玩模擬器
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不然你說幹嘛
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 玩游戏...你何不从了苹果..
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 為什麽要蘋果？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 总有人不喜欢欧美哟需i。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: gebjgd 是果黑
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 麽鍵盤的爛貨
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 腦殘專用
<iOpera> 。。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...游戏...键盘...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我2手机都是全键盘，但是我还是有苹果游戏机...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 實體鍵盤打super mario 3爽歪歪啊
 * archl 也是只会用键盘玩游戏。
<MeaCulpa> 游戏和游戏，不一样嘛
 * archl 想要方向盘了。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 時間長了按屏幕就是痛苦
<iIlL0oO> 无建，无游戏
<MeaCulpa> archl: 要毛方向盘，你有驾照么
<archl> MeaCulpa: 刚考了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 所以我到美國 馬上買了htc chacha
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我们这里可以开到F1赛场边上随便玩
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 知道這是絕版的手機
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 本來想在入個sony xperia play
<archl> MeaCulpa: 是边上。。。
<gebjgd>  太貴
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，进去要钱要人组织...
<archl> gebjgd: nokia的绝版游戏手机 :)
<MeaCulpa> archl: 魔都F1赛场边上你猜是啥？
<gebjgd> 傻逼amazon 還我kindle
<MeaCulpa> archl: 魔都F1赛场边上你猜是啥？ 公墓
<gebjgd> archl: n700？
<gebjgd> archl: 上面有模擬器麽
<cfy> cfy: test
<archl> MeaCulpa:  。公墓好玩啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 冬至了，正好
<archl> gebjgd: 什么手机？不知道以前有个N××Q撒
<gebjgd> archl: sony xperia play
<xman2> hello
<archl> N-Gage
<gebjgd> archl: 專門的游戲手機
<archl> gebjgd:  这个
<gebjgd> archl: ngage弱爆了
<kk> xman2, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<palomino|working> ngage lol
<gebjgd> archl: sony xperia play直接psp游戲
<palomino|working> 话筒在侧面，打电话的时候切在脸上
<gebjgd> archl: 通吃所有的模擬器
<MeaCulpa> psp游戏才弱爆了
<gebjgd> archl: 還能用android 4.0
<iIlL0oO> 我喜欢psp
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 誰說的 戰神
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: ps上好游戲多了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 无爱，我只喜欢电脑游戏
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 通吃所有的模拟器？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 比微軟的垃圾xbox強出好幾條街
<archl> gebjgd: n年前时玩 PS 游戏模拟器后发现，PS 真心没啥能让我感兴趣的。
<gebjgd> 恩那
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。。你玩没玩过xbox
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 什么类型的？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 它的 cpu 那么强悍吗？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: xbox我也不喜欢，哈哈
<archl> ofan:  xbox 有 halo对吧。。。就 halo 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: xbox有什麽牛逼的游戲 說說看
<gebjgd> ofan: 戰神有麽
<gebjgd> ofan: 戰神有麽
<gebjgd> ofan: 戰神有麽
<gebjgd> ofan: 想玩戰神只能ps
<ofan> gebjgd: 战神是ps独占的
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以啊
<ofan> gebjgd: ps有战争机器么
<gebjgd> ofan: 說個xbox上獨占的
<ofan> gebjgd: ps有战争机器么
<gebjgd> ofan: 戰爭機器是毛？
<archl> gebjgd:  玩 塞尔达传说
<gebjgd> archl: 啥意思的
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 没文化了吧
<archl> gebjgd: 少数能让我感觉自我膨胀的游戏
<gebjgd> of
<gebjgd> ofan: 而且你那xbox能隨身帶？
<gebjgd> ofan: 這年頭帶不出的東西都是爛貨
<palomino|working> 例如ps3?
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 對
<ofan> gebjgd: 掌机没啥意思
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我玩缩小帽。
<gebjgd> palomino|working: XD
<palomino|working> 真惨。。
<archl> palomino|working: 你是给ps3开发游戏的？
<palomino|working> 没
<palomino|working> 没给console开发国
<gebjgd> 上班的時候沒有好的掌機真是難受啊
<gebjgd> 多虧當時買了htc dz
<ofan> gebjgd: 平板
<archl> 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 太大
<gebjgd> ofan: 沒鍵盤
<archl> 平板玩游戏。。。
<ofan> 7寸
<palomino|working> desirez不是很老很老很老的机子了么- -
<gebjgd> ofan: 大
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 接旁...Foursquare那样的？
<archl> ofan: 太重
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 我還新買了htc chacha
<ofan> 掌机我就喜欢玩益智类的
<ofan> 休闲的
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 鍵盤機控
<cfy> cfy: test
<ofan> console才是游戏机
<palomino|working> o...
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 絕版的好手機 不買不行啊
<MeaCulpa> console只能被动玩，不能定制
<archl> ofan:  玩 这个 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gedoragames.revlite&hl=zh_CN
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: Reverstris Lite - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 就差一個sony xpedia play了
<palomino|working> ....
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 那個才是淫蕩的主機
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 掏出來平時是電話
<palomino|working> 是键盘像游戏机手柄的那个么
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 鍵盤就是游戲手柄
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 沒有別的鍵盤
<ofan> archl: 这是1岁小孩玩的
<ofan> 在下farcry 3
<ofan> 看机器行不行
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 這個可是蝎子拉屎 獨一份
<archl> ofan: 。。。好吧，你在嘲笑一切玩俄罗斯方块的家伙。。。
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 兲朝才1200
<ofan> archl: 没新意
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 便宜的發指了
<palomino|working> ......
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 美國220刀
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 歐洲240歐
<iIlL0oO> sony xpedia 是android的？
<iIlL0oO> android能玩ps的游戏？
<gebjgd> iIlL0oO: 是
<gebjgd> iIlL0oO: 是
<iIlL0oO> 不错嘛
<gebjgd> iIlL0oO: 官方給了4.0的rom
<iIlL0oO> 哦
<gebjgd> iIlL0oO: 所以還不差
<xman> 有玩诺基亚n900的吗
 * MeaCulpa 还是玩苹果吧...看片子...玩哟西
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不愛蘋果
<MeaCulpa> 谈不上爱不爱...只为好用点的app
<archl> xman 没啥好玩的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: android足夠了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不爱Java
 * archl 该换手机了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我记得，Android没一个全键盘手机好的1
<archl> 外接蓝牙
<archl> 键盘
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: HTC DZ
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 上图
<ofan> 据说旅馆防震级别要比普通建筑物高？
<jusss> roylez: 求推荐电影
<gebjgd> https://www.google.de/search?q=HTZ%20DZ&aq=f&sugexp=chrome,mod%3D6&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=zh-CN&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=U6jOUML9FYiLswad6oGIDw&biw=1024&bih=507&sei=V6jOUOqmI4WrtAacpIHwBw
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ ti: HTZ DZ - Google 搜索
<archl> jusss: 看 http://tv.sohu.com/s2012/blackmirror/
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 【求】ubuntu通过win7共享上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395608 硬件： 1：dell 笔记本 （ubuntu 12.04） 2：台式机电脑 （win7） 3：无线路由器+网线若根 因为用的是学校的闪讯，所以不能像ADSL通过无线共享上网。现在想的是能不能通过在win7台式电脑上登陆闪讯 …
<archl> xman:  在 n900 上 玩 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=Globulation_2
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: Globulation 2 - Ubuntu中文
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd:  不过最近，由于apple 弃用google maps, 很多app的地图就二了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 比如Foursquare
<archl> 人们是不会自觉的，只会觉得方便。。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 苹果快不行了 现在googlemap有苹果版本的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我现在和你聊天就是用的 htc dz
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 速度足够快
<archl> open street map ，中国区一片空白
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 没有物理键盘的机器没法用
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 手感好不，和BB比
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 相当不错 我还有个 htc Chacha
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 和bb一样的键盘 手感也是相当的好
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 哦，那还好
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 所以说用过了键盘机 新的手机没法买了
<xman3> Nn
<MeaCulpa> android 在国内比较二
<gebjgd> MeaCulp因为墙？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 翻啊
<MeaCulpa> ...还是人肉翻安逸，爱
<MeaCulpa> 哎~~
<gebjgd> 苹果手机带个键盘还能用用 但是要上googlemap
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你移民之心不死啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 其实是这样的，google存心把map app做的很烂，功能少，然后apple怒了，
<imtxc> gebjgd: MeaCulpa 键盘应该是BB9000 手感最好吧……
<gebjgd> imtxc: 没觉的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 键盘手感本来就是BB最高
<gebjgd> imtxc: 公司的bb没觉的有多好用
<MeaCulpa> Apple的问题就在于，丫里面大家都用的app, 除了facebook 和twitter，都被Google收了
<MeaCulpa> 所以Apple要自己抓紧干...Facetime之类
<gebjgd> 所以啊 google牛逼啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，牛逼。但是Google的东西，UI没一个我觉得方便...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 没觉的 我觉得android很舒服
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还在用android 2.3
<MeaCulpa> G家的桌面程序，一个比一个土
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你我的追求不同 我要的是功能
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我要的是摸起来舒服~~
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 所以你喜欢k系软件
<gfrog> adam8157: linux有啥磁盘速度测试工具木有？
<adam8157> gfrog: hdparm
<gebjgd> gfrog: dd vmstat
<gfrog> adam8157: 能出图表式的report？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我就爱用gtk
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 那样的不知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 我准备把硬盘插3.0接口上看看效果。
<gebjgd> gfrog: 现在才上usb3?
 * adam8157 求赠送usb3设备
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的型号是啥
<yunfan> adam8157: u盘么
<gfrog> adam8157: wd passport
<jusss> shooter.cn自动刷新网页是怎么回事
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，中国大陆的iTunes Store里gmail都没
<jusss> 很神奇
<gfrog> gebjgd: 手上的电脑都没3.0
<gebjgd> gfrog: 我就是台式机是 很少用
<gfrog> gebjgd: 只要写的时候快点就好，读的话是拿来看片儿，usb2.0足够了。
<gebjgd> gfrog: 恩 70m/s
<gfrog> gebjgd: sounds good.
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 所以这年头是个人都想移民
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 垬太狠
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 哎，想有啥办法，年纪大了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 指望娃娃吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我昨天还帮我爸妈翻墙呢
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你德国妹子找的如何了，貌似德国出名模啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不翻墙，skype都装不了着你
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我老婆都怀孕了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 似乎德国gay也很流行呢 XD
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...
<palomino|working> 。。。
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我父母就是来了一次我这里 说我这里能看到很多国内看不到的东西
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 回国后他们就翻墙上瘾了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不翻墙不上网
<gebjgd> gfrog: 你来吧 我给你介绍对象
<gebjgd> gfrog: 保证带狐臭的德国汉子
<gfrog> gebjgd: 我对男人没兴趣的。
<gebjgd> gfrog: 直接让晕倒
<gebjgd> gfrog: 给你身份的
<gfrog> gebjgd: 。。。 adam8157 快上。
<gebjgd> gfrog: 蛋蛋一心向美
<gebjgd> gfrog: 他不屑欧洲
<adam8157> gebjgd: 德国也行啊, 但是汉子就算了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 呵呵
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你最大愿望不就是去美里监打手枪么？
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 一天好几次 虚脱为止
<gebjgd> XD
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: +!
 * adam8157 你们这些淫
<imtxc> ^^^
<gebjgd> adam8157: 话说你还没在帝都找妹子？
<onlylove> 躺着都中枪的蛋蛋
<imtxc> onlylove: ～～
<gebjgd> adam8157: 找美国妹子之心不死？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 帝都按说也有美国妹子的 旅游的
<gfrog> gebjgd: 难道蛋蛋喜欢的是金发妹纸？ 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: gebjgd 我没说过啊
<gebjgd> gfrog: 蛋蛋爱的是有绿卡的妹子
<gfrog> adam8157: 金发汉子？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你妹...
<gfrog> gebjgd: 绿卡不是只给外国人发嘛？
<gebjgd> gfrog: 来者不拒 无论黑胖丑
<gebjgd> gfrog: 统称终生拘留
<gebjgd> gfrog: 其实他杀了美国总统就有终生的美国拘留了
<jusss> 下载字幕下载到了iso8859编码的。。。
<gebjgd> 还包吃住
<gebjgd> 还有亲身体验越狱的可能性
<jusss> iso8859能是中文字幕吗？
<savr> omg
<savr> I'm making a big mistake
<savr> I just told off some Chinese for a massive screw up
<savr> completely forgot about face shame
<jusss> adam8157: file a.srt说是iso8859,然后我在vlc里用gb18030能正常显示，这是为什么
<jusss> adam8157: 还有经常下载gbk编码的字幕，file出来的都是utf16
<adam8157> jusss: subcp=enca:zh:UTF-8
<jusss> adam8157: 好像没装enca那个，装的是iconv
<savr> lol so they are protecting themselves by saying the screw up was caused by a consulted and they themselves would never screw up like this and promised me it will never happen again
<savr> *consultant
 * hamo 拜 蛋蛋壕
<palomino|working> 我也是这么写的，但是... , adam8157
<palomino|working> utf-8的字幕就没认对过 , adam8157
<gebjgd> vlc
<palomino|working> 我还是习惯mplayer , adam8157
<jusss> palomino|working: 我也在用mplayer
<adam8157> palomino|working: 一直好好的
<MeaCulpa> iconv啊
<adam8157> hamo: 乖
<palomino|working> 可以用xbmc,能从射手自动下字幕- -
<MeaCulpa> mplayer参数要是不熟悉，可以装个smplayer嘛
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo hamo
<gebjgd> palomino|working: xbmc太慢
<hamo> adam8157: 你妹妹，CTCP我
<palomino|working> 凑合用吧。。
<adam8157> hamo: windows 7.... shame on you
<gebjgd> hamo: on you on you on you.....
<hamo> adam8157: win7，良心操作系统呢
<imtxc> hamo: 蛤蟆壕，xp才是良心
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Shame on ya
<palomino|working> 对了，为何win7上的xbmc能用alt+tab切换走，linux上的就切不动呢
<gebjgd> hamo: on ya onya yayay.......
<hamo> imtxc: 你喜欢插屁？
<gebjgd> imtxc: 這年頭除非不盜版或者沒錢買win7 誰還用xp
<hamo> roylez: 出家席？
<imtxc> ……
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你爸妈看什么 国内看不到的？ 难道是你爸妈参加了某个教会 额
<gebjgd> yunfan: 很多網站 國內都看不到的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 太多了 我老婆回國的時候都不停的抱怨 說隨便搜個東西都重置 這叫網絡？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你买个手机当psp?
<gebjgd> 推特上传洋鬼子们已经定位了所有GFW的服务器，正在测试攻陷。
<gebjgd> piggybox: 恩是啊
<hamo> gebjgd: 发导弹？
<gebjgd> hamo: g+上的消息
<gebjgd> hamo: 關鍵時刻還是要洋大人來救屁民
<adam8157> gebjgd: 有这好事儿?
<gebjgd> @前史之鉴
<gebjgd> 为什么你的人民都不愿意自己的子孙成为中国人？ 奥运冠军李小鹏女儿在美国降生，成为美国人；奥运冠军邓亚萍女儿出生在法国，成为法国人；奥运冠军姚明女儿出生在美国，成为美国人，这种情况还有很多。我丝毫不批评他们，我要批评的是这个国家：为什么你的人民都不愿意自己的子孙成为中国人？
<gebjgd> 倪匡說，不用等來生，我今生就不做中國人！
<gebjgd> adam8157: 聽說的
<gebjgd> 其實這有點過了 弄個國外的綠卡 搞個中華民國身份証還是不錯的
<onlylove> 定位所有服务器？如果用透明网桥呢
<yunfan> gebjgd: 哪些网站？ 除了youtube吧 难道你爸妈喜欢上twitter看人扯淡？
<onlylove> 表示觉得吹牛成分比较大
<gebjgd> yunfan: g+
<gebjgd> yunfan: twitter
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: GFW天生不怕攻击
<gebjgd> yunfan: 所有兲朝內看不到的網站
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: GFW提供的是DoS服务，被攻击以后，直接DoS国内网民
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 所以那些所谓的攻击神话，还是算了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: gfw總有挂的時候
<yunfan> gebjgd: g+不是可以访问么 额
<imtxc> gebjgd: 如何攻陷
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不能啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 打个比方，你面前有个河，有人在那里造桥，并且限制你通行，你攻击桥，然后桥踏了，你还是过不去
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你给你爸妈弄个reader 然后订阅点好玩的给他看得了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你爸妈莫非是叫兽?
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不是 普通黨員
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: DoS服务，GFW的存在就是为了断你网的，GFW坏了，你就上不了外网，那么简单的道理...
<yunfan> gebjgd: 显然不普通 哼哼
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 上不了網豈不是更好
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...你在墙外无所谓...
<byc> hello
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 恩那
<palomino|working> 可网上说gfw是个旁路的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: gfw的存在主要是为了阻碍大多数人获取到信息的 他没打算保证所有人都获取不到
<kk> byc, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<imtxc> 能弄掉最好了……
<yunfan> palomino|working: 会升级的嘛  不升级哪里来的钱
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: no, GFW存在是为了允许部分人获取部分信息的，它坏了，就都不能获取了
<byc> fuck you world!
<onlylove> 旁路是监听，因为如果直接来的话会严重影响速度……
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: GFW天生对一切攻击免疫，它只要切断攻击来源的网络即可
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那是忽悠
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那就都切了吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 兲朝真的就是lan了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: GFW没有QoS服务，国内的ISP也从没说过要提公境外网络访问服务
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 損失就大咯
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那攻击可以骗他把大部分线路都切断 这也算是dos了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 国内的ISP和我们签订的协议，也从没说过要提公境外网络访问服务
<onlylove> 好大的lan,应该是man吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 对，本来就是个DoS系统
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 他显然不能这样 如果别人还可以伪造国内线路  那就更麻烦了
<gebjgd> 據說現在很多新的vpn都不能用了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我d什么时候讲道理了？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 還是你去爆方校長的菊花來的幹脆
<gebjgd> yunfan: 熊貓男 兲朝人民就靠你了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: pptp之类的，需要某些特定端口的，isp关了这些端口即可
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 我的lag达21.7s
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我摸就墙了pptp
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这没关系 让他损失就行 我们从不指望d讲道理
<imtxc> yunfan: 他会有什么损失
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 他不损失啊
<MeaCulpa> 为啥你们墙外的都不理解那么简单的道理...
<gebjgd> imtxc: 顯然損失
<gebjgd> 無法和境外的妻子兒女聯系了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 校长可以有机会申请更多的钱
<gebjgd> 校長說 “我愛熊貓男”
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 政务网和你又不是一套
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 境内官员啥时侯和老百姓用一套法律来着...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你們這都是瞎猜 還是爆了再說
 * adam8157 脍炙人口的 AC/DC - Big Balls
<palomino|working> 大球们
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 多大算是大？
<palomino|working> 看adam的定义了。。。
<gebjgd> adam8157: 定義下
<yunfan> imtxc: 国内经济掉下来 损失也很大 你要搞清楚 现在贵党是有许多利益集团的
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 其實應該翻譯成 大蛋們
<adam8157> gebjgd: 歌里面说的是 biggest balls on fire
<gebjgd> adam8157: 烤蛋？
<palomino|working> ..... , gebjgd
<palomino|working> lol
<imtxc> lol
<gebjgd> wood fire
<gebjgd> 必須的
<gebjgd> 還要seasoned
<MeaCulpa> 恩说白了我们现在能上网，只是因为官员要和亲戚聊天，我们搭车~
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 對啊 你明白就好了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 新聞聯播都是給官員們看的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 讓他們知道子女在美國的動向 生活 情況
<MeaCulpa> 新闻联播 。。。给百姓看的吧，官员看卫星电视
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不然為什麽報道美國槍擊 不報道河南幼兒園
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 百姓早就不看了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 还是有人看的，据说..
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 百姓要是信新聞聯播 還能有那麽多各地鬧事的事情
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32718
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国加紧VPN控制
<abine1> 正在安装中文字体
<abine1> 给树莓派安装字体
<abine1> 已经不用给树莓派安装显示器了
<onlylove> 那么点的东西，你就别为难它了，你把它粘显示器后面直接就是一体机……
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 我把树莓派塞在一个塑料盒子了
<abine1> 用网线连接
<abine1> 无线路由器
<abine1> 剩下的就是SSH连接登录了
<imtxc> onlylove: 难道SSH和VPN都要被攻陷了？
<abine1> imtx
<onlylove> imtxc: 你别问我啊，我哪知道啊，它要把入口一关什么ssh vpn，都一样
<abine1> 网络数据包深度分析内容感知
<imtxc> 我擦
<mugebjgd> 擦 斷線了
<mugebjgd> 行不行啊
<abine1> 有一种系统可以分析通过网络关口的所有数据包
<mugebjgd> 啊斌
<mugebjgd> abine1: ias
<abine1> 不管他是否加密
<mugebjgd> abine1: internet analyse system
<fennng> 树莓派是什么东西? 听起来好像 MAC MINI, 或者 APPLE TV
<abine1> gebjgd: 你用两个》》》
<mugebjgd> abine1: 恩
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何订阅linuxkernel邮件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395612 hello，我在vger.kernel.org上面介绍的邮箱majordomo@vger.kernel.org发送邮件内容为:subscribe linux-kernel 邮件标题位subscribe但是没有回复！请问我错在哪里？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2012-12-17 14:26
<mugebjgd> fennng: arm的小玩意
<abine1> 树莓派就是个小玩意
<fennng> mugebjgd: 没听过耶, 跑什么系统? 安卓?
<mugebjgd> fennng: 隨便你
<mugebjgd> fennng: arm想跑什麽就跑什麽
<onlylove> 别随便啊
<mugebjgd> fennng: 賣的是硬件
<onlylove> windows不行啊
<mugebjgd> onlylove: windows rt可以
<fennng> mugebjgd: ios 呢?
<mugebjgd> fennng: 當然可以
<mugebjgd> fennng: 都說了賣的是硬件
<fennng> arm7?
<mugebjgd> fennng: 就跟你問 你買個台式機 你問什麽系統一樣
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你裝什麽就是什麽
<yunfan> gebjgd: 还有一些百姓相信联播说的部分内容
<yunfan> gebjgd: 要是大家都不信 就没有必要坚持联播了
<imtxc> 要是真断网了，那些国外卖VPS的，VPN的会跑路很多家吧
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 顯然沒多少人信了
<fennng> mugebjgd: ios 没有安装程序呀, 也能用itune 烧???
<yunfan> imtxc: 我在想 如果真断网了 咱们这好多人都联系不上了
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 不會的 社會主義國家又不止兲朝一家
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 我说的是部分
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 還有朝鮮呢
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 不要对普通人指望过高
<mugebjgd> fennng: 不知道 我是果黑
<mugebjgd> fennng: 不用爛果子的東西
<fennng> mugebjgd: 奇怪,你打的字好多问号, 别人就不会...
<mugebjgd> fennng: 不能吧
<jusss> palomino|working: mplayer的声音有延迟，而且延迟3或4秒。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: vlc没有
<jusss> 坑呀
<mugebjgd> fennng: 說明你的字體太少
<mugebjgd> fennng: 用的什麽垃圾發行版
<fennng> mugebjgd: 就是,怪怪的. 好多字都是变问号,意思要用猜
<jusss> palomino|working: 字幕也有延迟。。。
<palomino|working> 你的mplayer好怪。。
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你用的什麽垃圾發行版
<mugebjgd> fennng: 繁體都顯示不全
<mugebjgd> fennng: 正體都顯示不全
<fennng> mugebjgd: 呵呵, 在console 下用 zhcon
<jusss> palomino|working: 。。。我也觉得，用vlc放mp4格式的mv不会卡，mplayer会卡
<mugebjgd> fennng: 那就是了
<mugebjgd> fennng: 這年頭誰還用zhcon啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 硬盘上那个呼吸灯很有爱啊。
<jusss> palomino|working: 或许ubuntu源里的mplayer有问题，
<mugebjgd> fennng: 土的掉渣了
<fennng> 但别人说的话就没有这问题
<palomino|working> 源里的应该没问题... , jusss
<mugebjgd> fen
<palomino|working> 你用的mplayer还是mplayer2
<mugebjgd> fennng:  因為我用的是繁體
<mugebjgd> fennng: 明白？
<jusss> palomino|working: 我是不是应该直接从官网上下个测试下
<jusss> palomino|working: 好像是mplayer
<fennng> mugebjgd: 原来如此
<palomino|working> 换2试试..
<jusss> palomino|working: 不是mplayer2
<fennng> 不显示繁体字
<jusss> palomino|working: 这有区别吗？
<palomino|working> 有阿,mplayer2能按秒seek...
<mugebjgd> fennng: 推廣正體字
<fennng> mugebjgd: "体字" 两个字是问号,我全是靠猜的
<jusss> palomino|working: 哦，看电影去，晚上再搞
<palomino|working> ...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 費城勿擾有美國專場了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你還不去報名
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32624
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 一窥朝鲜局域网
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 万一断网了 你咋办？
<yunfan> adam8157: 同问
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 我有的时候用zhcon
<abine1> 肉身回来联系
<abine1> 国际长途
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 從來不在tty下
<fennng> 呵,换到桌面去...看不见...
<mugebjgd> 這年頭還有人用linux不上x的 好土
<cfy> pocoyo``: 在不在？
<cfy> mugebjgd: 。。。。。。
<mugebjgd> 錯過多少好東西啊
<jusss> palomino|working: 是因为加了subcp=enca:zh:UTF-8才语音和字幕延迟的
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 你的机子难道enca得很慢?
<jusss> palomino|working: 貌似不是subcp是因为ass=yes
<palomino|working> 我也用libass也没慢阿。。
<yunfan> lib ass?
<jusss> palomino|working: [ass] PlayResX undefined, setting to 384
<jusss> palomino|working: [ass] Glyph 0x5BF9 not found, selecting one more font for (Sans, 80, 0)
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 那就先别用libass啦，以后看srt字幕。。
<imtxc> jusss: 直接下载内嵌字幕的看不可以么
<jusss> palomino|working: 好像字体设置有问题，我用的是hamo勇士给的雅黑字体
<mugebjgd> jusss: 截圖看看
<jusss> imtxc: 我也想内嵌呀，海盗湾里貌似没有内嵌中文字幕的种子
<mugebjgd> jusss: 雅黑大小不一
<palomino|working> ..... , jusss
<palomino|working> 我直接用微米黑 , jusss
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 直接droid sans
<jusss> mugebjgd: 哦，那我还是用wqy吧
<mugebjgd> jusss: droid sans
<palomino|working> droid sans字体全么...
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 我這裏打繁體都沒有問題
<jusss> palomino|working: mplayer每次使用wqy，提示错误，mplayer需要点阵字体
<imtxc> jusss: 那就去人人下
<jusss> palomino|working: 你的字体是点阵字体吗？mplayer提示你没？
<jusss> imtxc: 哦
<jusss> imtxc: 没去人人下过电影
<palomino|working> 不是点阵的 , jusss
<palomino|working> ttf的 , jusss
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 微黑米沒有droid sans效果好
<jusss> palomino|working: 哦
<jusss> palomino|working: 还有个问题，用vlc看mp4格式的音乐mv时不卡，用mplayer会大约50秒左右卡一下
<palomino|working> 没看过mv
<palomino|working> mp4格式也很少看
<palomino|working> 基本都mkv或者ts..
<fennng> splayer for linux available?
<jusss> palomino|working: 就是从youtube下载的
<palomino|working> 看ts才是折磨呢，时间不对
<palomino|working> 然后我看有人给mplayer报过bug
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你連中文輸入法都沒有？
<palomino|working> mplayer那边回复说是ts里的时间戳不对，他们不管
<jusss> palomino|working: 感觉totem不是很好
<mugebjgd> jusss: vlc
<jusss> mugebjgd: 嗯，vlc不错
<palomino|working> totem没怎么用过。。
<palomino|working> 我首选mplayer,其次vlc
<fennng> mugebjgd: da bu kai
<jusss> mugebjgd: 但是vlc只有gb18030编码，遇到gbk编码的，有部分显示？
<mugebjgd> fennng: 太次了
<palomino|working> gb18030跟gbk不是兼容的么
<fennng> ibus works for most of things, but not for irssi.
<mugebjgd> fennng: fcitx
<jusss> palomino|working: 不知道，我这用vlc放gb18030正常，放gbk有部分显示不出
<xiangfu> gb18030 > gbk
<fennng> palomino|working: gb18030 > gbk
<palomino|working> 我知道>
<mugebjgd> fennng: 寫環境變量
<fennng> xiangfu: ...
<palomino|working> 但是已有的部分兼容阿
<fennng> mugebjgd: don't know how to do it.
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你平時都是win黨吧
<fennng> mugebjgd: mac
<mugebjgd> fennng: 鄙視mac小白
<fennng> mugebjgd: :)
<jusss> palomino|working: 想装xp
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 要装也得装win7阿
<fennng> palomino|working: win8
<jusss> palomino|working: 网上说装了ubuntu后再装xp需要改动MBR
<palomino|working> win8 sucks
<mugebjgd> win8垃圾
<fennng> palomino|working: ...
<mugebjgd> 雖然沒用過
<piggybox> fennng: 用mac还在console里上irc?
<mugebjgd> 屁
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 他好土的
<fennng> piggybox: on linux now.
<mugebjgd> piggybox: mac毀人不倦啊 把正常人弄傻了
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 哈哈，正常人不需要折腾
<fennng> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 當然需要
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 超级果黑？
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 恩
<fennng> 平常不用 linux, 这台笔记本放着没用，就装了linux 玩
<mugebjgd> fennng: 平時只用linux
<fennng> imtxc: what's guohei?
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你是果粉
<mugebjgd> fennng: 我就是你的對立面
<jusss> palomino|working: 想买台笔记本，但貌似低价位的显卡都是GT610m或GT620的是不是很差
<mugebjgd> jusss: 台式機
<palomino|working> 额。。是挺差的
<jusss> mugebjgd: 学校不方便携带
<palomino|working> 不如直接用集显了
<mugebjgd> jusss: 那就沒轍了
<fennng> mugebjgd: 上班 win7 +  lion,  家里一班就是 lion, 或者 ios, 有时也用国产山寨系统
<mugebjgd> fennng: 所以你是果粉
<jusss> palomino|working: 我想看电影时硬接，
<fennng> mugebjgd: 我不算果粉啦，没办法 mac mini 便宜。。。
<palomino|working> 集显就可以硬解呀 , jusss
<palomino|working> 好比我家里htpc用intel集显，拿vlc直接就支持硬解 , jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 嗯，
<mugebjgd> fennng: mac mini？垃圾
<jusss> palomino|working: vaapi?
<mugebjgd> fennng: 便宜還是主機組裝便宜
<palomino|working> 对 , jusss
<fennng> mugebjgd: 是呀，便宜呀，现在穷人才用苹果了
<jusss> palomino|working: 据说ubuntu搞vaapi很麻烦
<mugebjgd> fennng: 扯 窮人用蘋果？
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你也好意思說
<jusss> palomino|working: arch就很简单
<palomino|working> 我搞过一次，用mplayer是挺麻烦的 , jusss
<palomino|working> 好在vlc直接支持，不用搞 , jusss
<fennng> mugebjgd: 对呀，不然我怎么用得起 mac...
<palomino|working> 装上既能用 , jusss
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你的mac多少錢？
<jusss> palomino|working: vlc怎么设置硬解
<fennng> mugebjgd: 4000 多吧。。。RMB
<palomino|working> 设置里有一个。。你找找
<mugebjgd> fennng: 還便宜？
<mugebjgd> fennng: 有錢
<palomino|working> 输入与编解码器里 , jusss
<palomino|working> 使用gpu加速解码 , jusss
<fennng> mugebjgd: 相对来说， 好像其它的电脑都比较贵
<mugebjgd> fennng: 組裝機絕對比你這個便宜
<jusss> palomino|working: 找到了，我试试
<mugebjgd> fennng: apu a8cpu + 獨立顯卡交火 8G 2Tb raid1 絕對比你這便宜
<fennng> mugebjgd: 三星的手机都要5000以上。。。
<mugebjgd> fennng: 切糕都要幾萬
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你這抬杠
<onlylove> 切糕表示很无辜
<imtxc> 请教一下 为什么会有这样的情况 http://www.ixpub.net/thread-1577238-1-1.html 和http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-986032-1-1.html
<huntxu> hamo: 黑貓
<kk> imtxc 啥标题, ⇪ 请教一下 两块光纤网卡能否直连使用？ - 企业网管技术交流区 - IXPUB技术社区
<imtxc> 他们两个网站上的内容为什么是一模一样的
<imtxc> 连发帖的人的名字都一样
<imtxc> 发帖时间也一样
<fennng> mugebjgd: 组装的也不会差太多， 想着 mac mini 也能装 windows...虽然买来后也没有装。。
<huntxu> imtxc: A抄了B，或者B抄了A
<huntxu> imtxc: 合不合法就不知道了
<imtxc> huntxu: 他之直接复制去的数据库么
<huntxu> imtxc: 爬蟲也可以吧
<fennng> imtxc: 说不定不同的域名而已。 指向共一个站？
<imtxc> fennng: 应该不是同一家
<\rs> fennng: 丁香園技术负责人！
<fennng> imtxc: 要我做的话，我只要申请两个不同的域名，再跟据不同的域名，给不同的css, 就可以搞出这个效果
<piggybox> fennng: 难道真的是冯大辉？
<fennng> \rs: ...wrong face
<fennng> piggybox: 不认识
<piggybox> \rs: 看来我们被他的id误导了
<fennng> piggybox: 有人和我的ID一样的吗？
<piggybox> fennng: 有个叫fenng的，在it圈很有名
<fennng> piggybox: 原来如此 .。。。还好我更N一点
<palomino|working> lol
<fennng> 再N也没用，俺苦命人要去洗碗了
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • GIMP最新的汉化po文件在那里下载？以前看过的但忘记网址了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395618 搜索半天没找到，无奈发帖求助，或者谁有上传一份给我更好 gimp-2.8的汉化，现在很多地方都没中文，看不懂 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2012-12-17 1 …
<onlylove> 怎么觉得像再N也得听LP的
<abine1> LP是大人啊
<abine1> 不听那还了得
<abine1> cfy: 你来啦
<cfy> abine1: 嗯
<tenzu> ...
<tenzu> roylez: Ö÷ϯÍòËê
<kk> tenzu say: roylez: 主席万岁 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<palomino|working> ......
<tenzu> 测试
 * palomino|working 替主席momo tenzu
<kk> tenzu, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 那人是轿夫的命 一天不抬杠就等于要他命
<imtxc> 还带翻译的
<tenzu> 、exit
<adam8157> hamo: 干善恶
<adam8157> hamo: 干啥呢
<tenzu> 再次测试。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 忙啊，抠腚，写KPI
<imtxc> 搜一下光纤网卡怎么连的，怎么全是卖网卡的
<tenzu> 似乎是可以了
<imtxc> tenzu: 测试成功
<adam8157> hamo: kpi 哈哈哈哈
<tenzu> imtxc: yo
<hamo> ...
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 把kpi跟irc灌水量绑定
<young001> 在ubuntu下，如何把一些ls|grep <pattern> 出来的结果直接发送给rm呢？
<tenzu> hamo: yo
<tenzu> adam8157: yoyoyo
<tenzu> palomino|working: yo破马
<adam8157> ...
<xiangfu> young001: find ./ -name <pattern> -exec rm {} \;
<hamo> tenzu: 切切切
<fennng> young001:   可以存在变量中
 * hamo 药药药
 * palomino|working 拿小铁锉锉锉 tenzu 
 * hamo 切块糕
<young001> xiangfu, 谢了
<young001> fennng, 存变量麻烦了
<kevinyings> young001,  xargs
<gfrog> hamo: 乃病儿好了？
<fennng> 呵，原来有更好的方法。。。我以前写sh, 都是用变量。。。汗。。。 young001
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] rm `ls |grep <pattern>`  这个应该是最接近原始需求的。
<young001> kevinyings, 恩，就是xargs，一时想不起来了
<gfrog> adam8157: usb3.0 107M啊，很惊人呢
<young001> UbuntuTalk, 恩，更加直接
<imtxc> gfrog: U盘？
<gfrog> adam8157:  Timing buffered disk reads:  322 MB in  3.00 seconds = 107.33 MB/sec
<gfrog> imtxc: 硬盘
<tenzu> 刚脑子过了下电，在cygwin里装了irssi
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 給力
<young001> fennng, 变量就多余了，我直接在终端运行用的，不是脚本
<abine1> tenzu: 你好啊
<abine1> 好久不见了
<tenzu> abine1: 你好
<tenzu> abine1: 你是谁？
<imtxc> 晕啊，我这里有两台机器，上面分别有10Gb光纤网卡，我到底能不能直接用一条光纤把他们连起来通信
<abine1> 还在新加坡？？
<iIlL0oO> xiangfu: -exec 后面,为什么有个 \;
<abine1> imtxc: 可以吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 能
<fennng> gfrog: 刚刚还在研究USB3.0, 发现才30M。。。。然后发现我的电脑不支持 USB 3.0
<tenzu> abine1: 早就不在那儿了
<gfrog> imtxc: 但是你得先搞清楚是单模还是多模
<abine1> 在哪里了呢
<tenzu> hamo: 昨天来饼都参加撸友会了么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 要一样的网卡才可以是么
<hamo> tenzu: 撸友会？
<imtxc> 饼都？
<hamo> tenzu: 昨病了，躺了一天
<iIlL0oO> sprintf 支持 "%b" 吗, 2进制输出
<fennng> imtxc: 这个深奥，理论上可以，RJ45接口的话，我倒试过。。。光纤只是见过
<hamo> gfrog: 刚刚好
<gfrog> imtxc: 看似现在有些卡支持单纤了。 我蹲实验室那会儿还只有双纤的网卡
<abine1> fennng: 你把那电脑送人再买新的
<imtxc> fennng: gfrog 这个好gaoji啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 对，两段要一致
<fennng> abine1: 呵呵，穷
<tenzu> hamo: LUG不是撸友会的意思么？
<gfrog> hamo: 这么说可以欺负乃喽？ XXD
<abine1> 不然买个USB3.0扩展卡
<tenzu> hamo: LU Gay
<iOpera> 噶嘛终于爬出井了？
<fennng> abine1: 没地方差。可怜的mac mini...
<fennng> abine1: 刚才查了下火线硬盘的价格。。。也买不起。。。
<imtxc> 之记得光纤线有单模多模 网卡也有？
<hamo> ...
<abine1> fennng: 看啊看换个快一点的网线
 * hamo 撸友会...-_____________________________________-~~
<abine1> fennng: 多少钱的硬盘》
<fennng> abine1: 和网线也有关系?
<abine1> 网络共享就行 了
<fennng> 火线800， 一般都1000我
<mugebjgd> ofan: 剛吃完早餐
<abine1> 不用往主机上找接口了
<gfrog> imtxc: 光纤跟网卡是对应的嘛
<fennng> abine1: 和网线没光系，想实现USB3.0的速度
 * bluezd momo adam8157 hamo 
<imtxc> gfrog: 好像我这里拿的这个不是光纤，说是光纤跳线？
<adam8157> bluezd: ....
<mugebjgd> ofan: 2個面包夾火腿片 吞拿魚 罐頭 + 牛奶 一個mohn蛋糕
 * hamo momo 不撸胸
<imtxc> 细细两根这货
<abine1> fennng: 你换个支持USB3.0的主板就行了
<mugebjgd> fennng: 我的4000圓電腦都有usb3
<gfrog> imtxc: 有区别么，还是跟光纤而已
<mugebjgd> fennng: sata6.0
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你的4000 macmini 真次
<fennng> imtxc: 光纤知道， 跳线知道，合在一起就不知道了
<mugebjgd> fennng: 再次鄙視
<abine1> 新款的支持USB3.0
<gfrog> imtxc: 多模跟单模颜色不同我记得
<fennng> mugebjgd: 对，买的时候没注意
<mugebjgd> fennng: 所以說買蘋果的人不是理性的消費者
<abine1> mug
<mugebjgd> abine1: mug
<abine1> mugebjgd:
<fennng> mugebjgd: 今年出的就有3。0了
<mugebjgd> abine1:
<abine1> 找你呢
<mugebjgd> fennng: 我的電腦是去年的
<mugebjgd> abine1: 幹嘛？
<imtxc> fennng: 我查的好像是这跟线从中间剪断就是两个尾纤
<abine1> 你用的神马主板
<mugebjgd> fennng: 攢機
<mugebjgd> abine1: apu主板啊
<fennng> mugebjgd: 对，mac mini 今年才支持
<mugebjgd> abine1: 混交火
<abine1> 是不是技嘉的
<mugebjgd> abine1: 我看下
<fennng> abine1: mac mini ... 只能加内存。。。
<mugebjgd> abine1: asus的
<abine1> 我也是APU
<mugebjgd> fennng: 8G
<abine1> 哦
<mugebjgd> fennng: 最大只吃128G
<abine1> 华硕的比较贵
<mugebjgd> fennng: 支持
<mugebjgd> abine1: 我這裏當時沒有那麽多主板可選
<mugebjgd> abine1:  我就買了華碩
<abine1> 华硕的板子功能接口丰富
<mugebjgd> abine1: 對
<abine1> 技嘉没有那么多的接口
<bluezd> adam8157: Real Madrid 又平了，这赛季没戏了，联赛上锻炼新人把
<fennng> 刚才crash了
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于防火墙! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395624 这样设置为什么端口7777无法访问,默认全部允许啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-12-17 15:53
<abine1> 现在有树莓派
<abine1> 那些台式电脑可以退休了
<mugebjgd> fennng: 好差緊的發行版
<adam8157> bluezd: 主帅的问题, 他那一套成功哲学球队里大多数都不赞同, 怎会不出问题
<fennng> abine1: 台式可以扩展
<fennng> mugebjgd: 呵呵。。。现在用的是limechat
<abine1> 树莓派也可以扩展
<adam8157> bluezd: 竟然有消息说皇马要买温格...
<fennng> mugebjgd: ios
<mugebjgd> fennng: 垃圾啊
<mugebjgd> fennng: 難怪啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 温格手里一下子钱多了会怎么办?
<mugebjgd> fennng: 我的android從來沒崩潰過
<abine1> 树莓派的应用比较灵活了
 * adam8157 我猜他不会花 lol
<bluezd> adam8157: 听说了，结果温格把皇马球员全卖了
<fennng> mugebjgd: 那里不能打字，所以换这里
<mugebjgd> fennng: ios垃圾啊
<adam8157> bluezd: lol
<fennng> mugebjgd: ios 内存不够就给你崩溃
<mugebjgd> fennng: 所以垃圾啊
<fennng> mugebjgd: 是，没办法，便宜呀
<mugebjgd> fennng: 所以你不是理性消費 消費要用腦子不是屁股
<mugebjgd> fennng: 便宜個屁
<imtxc> abine1: 那个树莓配置也太低了吧
<mugebjgd> fennng: 還抬杠
<fennng> mugebjgd: 三星的平板比ipad 贵， 三星的手机S3比iphone 跺
<mugebjgd> fennng: 扯淡
<fennng> mugebjgd: 是真的
<mugebjgd> fennng: nexus 10分辨率高 比ipad便宜多了啦
<fennng> mugebjgd: samsung galaxy s III
<mugebjgd> fennng: 三星手機多了 你非要買s3啊
<fennng> mugebjgd: 好像现在比较流行哦
<mugebjgd> fennng: iphone5 unlock的8000軟民逼呢
<fennng> mugebjgd: 随大流
<mugebjgd> fennng: 所以啊 所以說你用屁股消費
<fennng> mugebjgd: 真的? 8000? 神呀。。。
<palomino|working> nexus10太厚 , mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 分辨率牛逼啊
<fennng> mugebjgd: 我这里iphone 5, 5000多就可以呀，签约的话，都是几百块入手
<palomino|working> 分辨率是挺不错的 , mugebjgd
<palomino|working> 不过充电速度巨慢 , mugebjgd
<palomino|working> 我那台大概要5小时才能充满 , mugebjgd
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，了解u-boot嘛？
<onlylove> 光纤网卡只要跳线正确，把发送接受互换下就好，和网线一样的
<mugebjgd> fennng: 我說的是unlock的版本
<fennng> palomino|working: nexus 10 分辩率多少?
<palomino|working> 2560x1600
<fennng> mugebjgd: 这里都是无锁的
<palomino|working> 比我显示器分辨率都高
<mugebjgd> fennng: 扯
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你在那裏？
<fennng> mugebjgd: 我在NZ
<mugebjgd> fennng: nz在那？
<mugebjgd> fennng: 不認識
<fennng> palomino|working: 好像和ipad 3, 差不多吧， retina?
<palomino|working> ipad3是2048x1536
<mugebjgd> fennng: 比ipad3高
<fennng> mugebjgd: CN 认识吧，呵呵
<mugebjgd> fennng: 所以說麽 沒文化的人都買平多的
<iOpera> 破马，买的多少钱的？
<palomino|working> 2994
<palomino|working> 16g版
<mugebjgd> fennng: 處男？
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 擦 你哪裏買的
<iOpera> 这还是值得
<palomino|working> taobao买的
<fennng> mugebjgd: 呵呵， 厉害，不是处女?
<imtxc> onlylove: 直接就能通？
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 日
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 我在美國那破地方的時候都沒買到
<iOpera> palomino|working: 我的ipad1代，退给你好不。换你的。
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 傻逼google不認我德國的信用卡
<palomino|working> :o , mugebjgd
<palomino|working> 汗 , mugebjgd
<fennng> palomino|working: 是高，高好，我喜欢
<palomino|working> lol , mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 所以等德國有貨就買
 * palomino|working 用冷水浇 iOpera 
<mugebjgd> iOpera: 你也用屁股消費過
<iOpera> 撂了破马
<mugebjgd> iOpera: 鄙視
<palomino|working> 不过n10的外形不怎么好看，外加拿在手里觉得挺厚的
<fennng> mugebjgd: google  有这么傻? 不认识中国的我信
<iOpera> mugebjgd: 死家伙，你个没仔仔的，不懂。
<mugebjgd> fennng: 因為德國是歐元 google能掙的更多
<mugebjgd> iOpera: 馬上就有了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不了解啊, 咱写的都是封闭的loader
<mugebjgd> iOpera: 有了也不用蘋果的阿基
<imtxc> onlylove: 那为什么连起来 ethtool eth0 还是Link detected: no
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 欧盟那边税高吧
<fennng> mugebjgd: 所以GOOGLE 应该认吧
<iOpera> 。。哪你马上也屁股消费了。 mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 美元換成歐元
<mugebjgd> iOpera: 不會的
<fennng> mugebjgd: 德国手机能当钱包刷吗?
<mugebjgd> iOpera: 絕對不買垃圾爛果子的產品
<mugebjgd> fennng: 能
<iOpera> 四皇冠Google/谷歌Nexus 10(16GB) 平板电脑 10寸 现货开卖
<iOpera> 1588.00 最近28人成交39笔
<onlylove> imtxc: 你插对口了么
<fennng> mugebjgd: 所有超市都配nfc 设备?
<imtxc> onlylove: 网卡上有两个口，我插一个
<mugebjgd> fennng: 沒有
<onlylove> imtxc: 两个都要的，一端的发送连另一端的接收
<fennng> mugebjgd: 普及度多高?
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 反正美国nexus 10都sold out了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 其實沒有
<mugebjgd> fennng: 公車 什麽的 我沒用過
<onlylove> imtxc: 应该有标示的箭头表示数据方向
<fennng> mugebjgd: 哦
<palomino|working> $399.00 已售罄
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 等接著有貨唄
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 它還能跑了不行 我就是想給父母買個
<palomino|working> 再换平板就是明年的事儿啦
<palomino|working> 一开始有随机重启的bug , mugebjgd
<palomino|working> 不过后来收到个更新之后似乎没事儿了 , mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 刷cm
<fennng> palomino|working: 和IPAD 比，个子大很多吗?
<palomino|working> 没大太多吧...
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 其实我觉得kindle hd9寸的也不错，反正这两家都在赔本卖平板
<palomino|working> 我还是凑合用官方先 , mugebjgd
<iOpera> palomino|working: 你这，安装了其他系统没。
<mugebjgd> piggybox: hspda的版本暫時沒貨
<palomino|working> 至少得等cm有个稳定版吧。。 , mugebjgd
<fennng> piggybox: kindle hd9 是发光屏吗?
<palomino|working> 没 , iOpera
<piggybox> fennng: 不是电子墨水，是液晶屏
<fennng> piggybox: 那用IPAD 就好了。
<imtxc> onlylove: 擦，我这条线的四个头分别写着 B B C D
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你好落伍
<mugebjgd> fennng: 感覺你只知道蘋果
<fennng> mugebjgd: 呵呵，消息闭塞
<mugebjgd> fennng:  不是所有人都像你接受爛果子的東西
<fennng> mugebjgd: 我windows 也玩了十几年，不会只知道苹果。。。
<iOpera> palomino|working: 搞明白，为什么有1500的没？通常是3000左右。
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 不过ipad现在还是占平板统治地位难以动摇，不像手机那边已经输给android了
<fennng> mugebjgd: 呵呵，安卓我也喜欢，我手机是塞班，我通吃
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 沒覺得
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 只用android
<palomino|working> ?? , iOpera
<iOpera> 你去taobao看价格
<fennng> piggybox: 安卓是个大蛋糕，大家分
<palomino|working> 我看过阿 , iOpera
<iOpera> 为啥15xx？
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 那是因为你不看市场统计。。。
<palomino|working> 1500那种是当初预订的定金
<palomino|working> 定金收多少的都有
<palomino|working> 1500
<palomino|working> 2500
<palomino|working> 3000
<palomino|working> 都有
<onlylove> imtxc: 你把线捋直了看看
<iOpera> 额。taobao还有这样的？
<palomino|working> 是阿
<palomino|working> 我关注了好久了。。
<palomino|working> 都准备从google play store直接买了
<iOpera> 哪你没定到15xx的？
<palomino|working> 发现有一家有现货
<palomino|working> 是你先交1500给他 , iOpera
<mugebjgd> 屁
<palomino|working> 等平板到了再交剩下的 , iOpera
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正不对就把一端换下
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 因為我不愛蘋果的垃圾
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 跟市場統計沒有關系
<iOpera> 还要余款？
<palomino|working> 对阿
<iOpera> 我以为买期货呢。草
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 那是你自己的事，和我说得又没有关系
<palomino|working> 16g的399$，合不到2500块钱
<palomino|working> 无论如何也不能低过2500阿
<fennng> piggybox: 所说光iphone 一年的收入就超过微软所有产品的一年的收入
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 其實我比較期待nexus7的hspda版本
<MeaCulpa> 价值都在于app吧
<MeaCulpa> Android的App大概生态环境还是不如Apple
<palomino|working> 额... , mugebjgd
<fennng> MeaCulpa: 中国app 都免费
<MeaCulpa> fennng: ...我没越狱
<palomino|working> 相比ios的确实差一些 , MeaCulpa
<fennng> MeaCulpa: 呵呵。。。
<palomino|working> 好在我要求不多。。能看片看漫画上网就行。。
<MeaCulpa> 其实下面的设备，OS,都无所谓，关键是app好用
<fennng> MeaCulpa: 有很多限免软件，有个叫gao7的不错
<palomino|working> 有叫gaoji的么
<MeaCulpa> fennng: 恩，知道
<iOpera> 搞起。。
<fennng> palomino|working: 等你开发
<MeaCulpa> 但我总听说Android的要hack这个hack那个，不舒服
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: android 比ios差？
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 扯
<palomino|working> 生态环境差 , mugebjgd
<fennng> mugebjgd: jelly bean bug 多
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 用戶感受搶強多了
<palomino|working> 至少开发app赚得钱没ios上多
<mugebjgd> fennng: 到現在還在用2.3
<palomino|working> 我有3个android平板4个android手机 , mugebjgd
 * MeaCulpa Ubuntu/Debian/RH都不能忍，怎么忍的了一个没root的"Linux"?
<palomino|working> 我感受很多了 , mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 3個android 手機 1個android平板
<fennng> mugebjgd: 呵呵，要与时俱进
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 你真是土豪
 * MeaCulpa Ubuntu/Debian/RH都不能忍，怎么忍的了一个没root的"Linux"? 所以还是看不上Android... 等WebOS和BB吧
<palomino|working> ....
<mugebjgd> fennng: 進毛
<iOpera> 死破马。又开始丢他的配置了。
<palomino|working> 因为每一个平板都有缺点阿 , mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 沒覺得
<palomino|working> 所以不得不继续买 , mugebjgd
<imtxc> onlylove: 高级
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: nexus 7 hspda足夠了 完美了
<palomino|working> 7的我绝不考虑
<palomino|working> 太小了
<onlylove> imtxc: 弄好了？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32720
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 定位防火长城
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 為了是出門帶著方便
<onlylove> 还真定位啊
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 家裏用10寸
<fennng> mugebjgd: 呵呵，安卓还是有一直在进步的，比前几年强多了，和ios 的差距缩 小了很多，相信再过几个版本就值得一用季。
<palomino|working> 买个note2就行了
<palomino|working> 或者等note3
<imtxc> onlylove: 一台机器上eth0 和eth1 都是Link detected: no 另一台都是Link detected: yes
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 擦 那手機打起電話太拉風了
<palomino|working> lol , mugebjgd
<imtxc> palomino|working: note3 会不会也7寸
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 感覺像是用板磚
<palomino|working> 我看见过拿p1000打电话的 , mugebjgd
<palomino|working> 大板贴脸上 , mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 太牛逼了
<onlylove> imtxc: 搞不了了……你自己看着弄吧
<palomino|working> note3是6.3寸好像.. , imtxc
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32722
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星处理器被发现存在严重安全漏洞
<fennng> palomino|working: 我用ipad 聊QQ语音也拉风
<piggybox> palomino|working: 现在n多人拿着平板当照相机的不是一样嘛。。。
<palomino|working> lol , piggybox
<fennng> piggybox: 我就是其中一个
<iOpera> 看着很傻。 piggybox
<mugebjgd> fennng: 好傻。。。
<fennng> piggybox: 基本上手机，相机，平板，哪个在手上就用哪个
<MeaCulpa> https://github.com/mothran/mongol
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: mothran/mongol · GitHub
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是瞎试，就是不知道这样到底可行不
<MeaCulpa> 来跑这个...
<fennng> mugebjgd: 呵呵，我记得上次去玩，在船上，船头一群拿着IPAD 照像的，很搞
<MeaCulpa> fennng: 没啥，拿note照相的更搞，比人家小一圈，还是需要两个手，难道不搞？？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我都是用单根的对着插的，或者一对的换下头，没什么难的
<mugebjgd> fennng: 太傻了
<mugebjgd> fennng: 無語了
<MeaCulpa> 拿Galaxy note照相的更搞...
<fennng> MeaCulpa: 呵呵，没见过耶，IPAD MINI 现在都还见得不多。应该单手可以
<MeaCulpa> 最搞的就是拿Galaxy Note放在牛仔裤后面口袋的，丫每次做下来都要拿出来手机...何必
<palomino|working> ipad mini比nexus 7胖吧...
<palomino|working> 这个单手握也有点难度吧。。
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: galaxy note還好
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 起碼小點
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 反正据我观察没人敢坐下来
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 就像笑他们
<fennng> mugebjgd: 傻人多了，呵呵，见怪不怪
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 哈哈哈
<mugebjgd> fennng: 是啊 所以蘋果銷售業績好啊
<fennng> MeaCulpa: 随身带个包还是要的
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 本来就平淡无奇的臀部，多了个矩形，更傻
<fennng> mugebjgd: 看来，想赚钱，就得知道傻瓜想要什么
<fennng> MeaCulpa: 有道理，不过除了放手面，其它口袋太小。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样让UBuntu永不断网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395631 我用的桌面版，但是白天是远程登录的。现在总是会自动睡眠，即使我在操作，也会。 我希望实现，睡眠也要连着网，SSH能后远程唤醒的模式。 统计信息: 发表于 由 occultist — 2012-12-17 16:31
<fennng> 现在用单反的都是妞。。。咱拿个DC 都不好意思拿出来， 只好拿IPAD 装13
<imtxc> onlylove: http://imagebin.org/239654 这样的线就可以？
<MeaCulpa> fennng: 所以是很可笑的，既然要用包了，还不如大点...
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<fennng> MeaCulpa: 也是，所以妞们都是带macbook air
 * MeaCulpa Android翻墙还要root?
 * MeaCulpa 土系统...
<piggybox> fennng: 现在福二代全是sony nex, 带个大点的单反都不好意思拿出来
<fennng> MeaCulpa: 估计要吧。。。怎么翻呀? VPN ? 难道能跑TOR?
<fennng> piggybox: 没研究。。。用DC的路过。。。看到单反就出汗
<onlylove> imtxc: 这样的就可以
<palomino|working> 我是..在家里电脑上ssh了一个代理，然后平板上firefox+代理插件... , fennng
<onlylove> 大点的单反咋了，拎着无敌兔，带上一包镜头
<fennng> palomino|working: 厉害，没有实践过，不过这个最好的方法，只不过需要一台电脑开着。
<palomino|working> 是，我那台兼任下载机，所以是常开的
<tenzu> D70屌丝撸过
<kingbo> 大家都在哪下电影？
<fennng> palomino|working: 现在代理好像都短命，太久没翻了，也不太清楚，记得以前自由门很好用
<palomino|working> 我买的vps..
<fennng> palomino|working: 什么是VPS? 记得amazon 有个虚拟机 S2, 可以免费一年，估计做代理也不错。 就是流量有限
<palomino|working> 就是虚拟机
<testtxc> imtxc: ?
<testtxc> testtxc: 消息提示
<fennng> palomino|working: 你这个是按流量算还是交年费的?
<palomino|working> 月交
<fennng> palomino|working: 听说现在TOR 比前几年快得多了，应该是个不错的免费方案
<palomino|working> tor阿。。好久没用了。。
<palomino|working> 以前听说有假节点阿
<fennng> palomino|working: 好几年没用了，以前那个慢呀。。。现在只是听说
<palomino|working> 对。。以前慢死了
<palomino|working> 后来我改用jap
<fennng> palomino|working: JAP 又啥呀? 只知道后来都是用VPN
<palomino|working> jap是另一个类似tor的东西吧..
<fennng> palomino|working: 这个倒是没有用过， 以前我最常用的就是临时去代理网上找个http 代理。然后上自由门网站下自由门，然后就一路畅通，感谢李大师呀
<abine1> 那个有病毒
<gfrog> adam8157: 这年头搞linux的难找啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 难找么?
<fennng> abine1: 呵呵，不知道，我用着好好的
<abine1> 一下子回来就提示有病毒了
<fennng> abine1: 可能有，沙盘跑呗
<gfrog> adam8157: 很难，特别是RH这种底薪企业。
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
 * MeaCulpa 韦伯国际英语，庆祝成为官方国际小姐指定英语培训机构，打电话说做活动...我说有国际小姐陪？ 对方酒无语了
<abine1> 肚子好饿啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 当年还非研究生不要，现在本科都满地啦。
<fennng> abine1: 叫老康救你
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 掉价，我们这里还是要研究生，反正一样不懂
<abine1> 现在脑袋里全是充满美食的丰富想象力
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 您那钱儿多啊。
<abine1> fennng: 木有老坑
<fennng> abine1: 秀色可餐，你上留园解饿吧
<abine1> 饼干都木有
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在标准太低... 拉低平均水平啊
<abine1> 还有一个小时才开吃
<fennng> abine1: 听说报纸含丰富的粗纤维
<abine1> 报纸也木有
<abine1> 这年头还有人看报纸么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 业界底薪
<onlylove> 有人打算吃报纸么，报纸的油墨要先去掉
<fennng> abine1: 那只好牺牲你花花公子的杂志了
<abine1> 用奶油做的报纸
<onlylove> 奶油做的报纸怎么来粗纤维
<abine1> 糯米啊
<iOpera> palomino|working: 10的app不足吧。分辨率问题。
<fennng> abine1: 那是淀粉
<abine1> 糯米可以做成纸
<palomino|working> 首先输入法就是个问题 , iOpera
<abine1> 用来包裹糖果的糯米纸
<fennng> abine1: 这个有难度，难道是那种包糖的?
<iOpera> palomino|working: 为啥。
<abine1> 嗯
<onlylove> 我们要讨论的是油墨的问题
<palomino|working> 国产输入法虚拟键盘都没适配这么高分辨率的 , iOpera
<iOpera> 哦
<abine1> 做成厚厚一层
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: google pinyin
<palomino|working> 我又不想用google那个 , iOpera
<MeaCulpa> 光山：努力办好人民满意的教育
<abine1> 油墨用奶油就行了
<iOpera> 这个是麻烦。分辨率。。。
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 為什麽
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 顯然用google的
<palomino|working> google那个不能分开两边 , mugebjgd
<abine1> 有个开发板要1599
<palomino|working> 横屏拿的时候 , mugebjgd
<palomino|working> 超难用 , mugebjgd
<abine1> 3星的4412
<fennng> abine1: 奶油不行吧，太立体了吧。。。用醋可能可以。
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 不能分開2邊？
<abine1> 4核处理器
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 什麽意思
<abine1> fennng: 可以的
<palomino|working> 键盘分离开阿，两边用拇指输入 , mugebjgd
<abine1> 奶油可以用来打印
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 為什麽要分開？
<abine1> 有那种用来打印食品的3D打印机了
<palomino|working> 不然横着拿的时候怎么输入
<fennng> abine1: 喷油打印机?
<abine1> 在街头就看见
<palomino|working> 双手持两边
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 雙手
<abine1> 不是
<palomino|working> 难道一只手端着另一只输入
<abine1> 3D打印机
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 10寸不用手拿著
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 放在桌子上
<palomino|working> 那颈椎还要得么。。
<piggybox> abine1: 打印食物。。。有创意
<palomino|working> 天天低头看显示器已经颈椎病了
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 所以啊
<abine1> 可以打印你要的图案
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 10寸就是這個問題
<palomino|working> 所以必须双手拿着阿
<fennng> abine1: 那就很立体了，不过3D 打印机用的是粉末和粘合剂，奶油应该不能。
<palomino|working> 7寸也一样
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 我用google是信不過別的輸入法
<palomino|working> 而且7寸太小了
<onlylove> 找个支架支起来
<palomino|working> 看片多不爽
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 7寸我都是躺著用
<palomino|working> 10寸我也是
<palomino|working> lol
<abine1> fennng: 3D打印机有很多种了
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 看片用大顯示器
<abine1> 你用可以吃的材料来打印
<fennng> abine1: 淀粉加蜂蜜可以试试
<abine1> 那种是专门用来打印吃的
<palomino|working> 大显示器不能躺床上看
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 10寸躺著用太沉了 所以我是給父母買的
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 沙發
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 我准備弄個投影儀
<mugebjgd> 扒
<palomino|working> 不沉。。。我的方案是
<palomino|working> 把平板倚在墙上，侧卧着看。。
<onlylove> 眼睛还要不了
<abine1> palomino|working: 在床顶上投影
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: google拼音有個好的地方 就是支持模擬器
<palomino|working> 投影不好。买头戴式显示器吧 , mugebjgd
<abine1> 躺着就可以看了
<onlylove> 不会近视啊
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 用實體鍵盤的時候
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 和老婆一起看的
<abine1> 嗯
<fennng> palomino|working: 这个牛? google glasses?
<palomino|working> 不是,sony那个hmz-t2 , fennng
<palomino|working> 前几天犯颈椎时 , fennng
<palomino|working> 我真心考虑过买一个。。 , fennng
<abine1> 那个看了头晕
<fennng> palomino|working: 如果是躺的话，我觉得投影可以，头戴着东西躺不了，碰到枕头
<palomino|working> 那个可以 , fennng
<palomino|working> 那东西就推荐躺着用的
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以乃这种糕手才难能可贵啊。
<fennng> palomino|working: 好东西，分辨率多高?续航多久?
<palomino|working> 分辨率不高.720p的吧
<fennng> palomino|working: 还有，买得起不?
<palomino|working> 买的起吧
<palomino|working> taobao上不到6000我记得
<gfrog> adam8157: 糕手，问个问题，一个嵌入式的开发板如果kernel panic了，该肿么调试？
<fennng> palomino|working: 靠。。。贵呀
<abine1> 现在最少要1080P的
<fennng> palomino|working: 不过真方便
<palomino|working> 暂时没有这么高分辨率的...
<abine1> 720P的分辨率太次了
<palomino|working> 没有阿，没得选
<fennng> palomino|working: 续航呢?
<abine1> 1080P手机都有了
<palomino|working> 有线的吧 , fennng
<fennng> palomino|working: 多重?
<palomino|working> 忘了
<fennng> palomino|working: 一小时就要充电就不好了，如果太重，头都歪了。
<palomino|working> 330克
<abine1> 差不多7两了
<fennng> palomino|working: 要轻，电池要小，高难度呀，苹果可能有点优势。
<palomino|working> 1代更重
<palomino|working> 这个没电池吧 , fennng
<palomino|working> 好像是有线供电的 , fennng
<onlylove> 聚合物电池
<abine1> 还是投影好了
<fennng> palomino|working: 这好像方便程度狂降呀。
<mugebjgd> fennng: 蘋果沒優勢 富士康有
<abine1> 裸眼3D沉浸投影
<palomino|working> 带出去肯定不行 , fennng
<palomino|working> 有个大盒子。。 , fennng
<abine1> 那个太大了
<fennng> palomino|working: 头动动就牵着跟线， 变牛了
<abine1> 话说可以在背包里装个树莓派
<abine1> 然后带个眼镜
<fennng> abine1: 然后连那个，厉害
<palomino|working> lol
<abine1> 有显示器功能的眼镜
<fennng> abine1: 走路会不会掉水沟里
<abine1> 防水的啊
<fennng> abine1: 可是那个要供电
<fennng> abine1: 我是说你戴着那个边走边看，肯定掉水沟里，你不防水
<abine1> 才几瓦电
<palomino|working> 带个android手机就行了
<palomino|working> 只要能hdmi输出到眼镜上
<abine1> 现在不是有头戴的摄像机么
<fennng> abine1: 不知道，对了，现在有无线充电的产品，你们看过这个新闻吗?
<mugebjgd> fennng: 你的蘋果都不防水
<abine1> 迷你的运动摄像机
<palomino|working> nexus10支持无线充电 , fennng
<mugebjgd> fennng: 人家怕什麽
<palomino|working> 不过我没有充电器.. , fennng
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 微波爐
<abine1> 那个不叫无线充电
<fennng> palomino|working: 这都行。。。都上市了。。。
<mugebjgd> 啊
<abine1> 那个叫电磁炉充电
<mugebjgd> abine1: 確實是
<FrankLv> 怎么gnome下默认有个 d 快捷键用来显示桌面，我还找不到哪个程序设置 “System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts”没有
<mugebjgd> abine1: 我的牙刷都是無線充電的
<abine1> 真正的无线充电是你不用放到那个充电器上
<onlylove> 电动牙刷？
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 恩
<fennng> mugebjgd: 这牙刷高级了
<abine1> 真正的无线充电应该就像是WIFI连接一样
<fennng> mugebjgd: 充电时，充电器和牙刷要接触吗?
<piggybox> abine1: 那电磁辐射也太厉害了
<mugebjgd> fennng: nz沒有電動牙刷？
<abine1> 在充电器的无线覆盖范围之内都能充电
<piggybox> fennng: 接触的
<fennng> mugebjgd: 有，我有，不过用电池的。。。
<mugebjgd> fennng: 果然是個閉塞的島國
<fennng> mugebjgd: 呵呵，是穷点
<abine1> fennng: 你在哪个岛屿啊？？
<fennng> abine1: 对，有这个产品了
<fennng> abine1: 但是电池是特制的，只能对那种电池充电
<abine1> 要有数字感应线圈
<fennng> abine1: 可以做成5号电池，用到大多部地方
<mugebjgd> abine1: 他在島國
<abine1> 人家要专利费的
<fennng> abine1: NZ
<abine1> NZ?
<fennng> abine1: 距离不能太远，可以效率很低
<fennng> abine1: 小小的岛国，我以前也没听过
<abine1> NZ木有听过
<abine1> NX就有几个经常听说
<fennng> 木有关系，有听过才奇怪
<abine1> 在印尼么？
<mugebjgd> abine1: XD
 * mugebjgd 笑抽
<fennng> abine1: 要远点
<fennng> 再往南
<fennng> 不过经度可能差不了太多
<abine1> 哦
<mugebjgd> abine1: 袋鼠國邊上
<fennng> mugebjgd: 呵呵，抽完啦?
<abine1> 木有搞错
<abine1> 新西兰啊
<fennng> abine1: 被发现了
<abine1> 那里奶牛多
<fennng> abine1: 简称奶多
<palomino|working> ....
<mugebjgd> abine1: 那裏的人土
<mugebjgd> abine1: 除了知道爛蘋果就是蘋果爛了
<fennng> mugebjgd: 这话实在
<abine1> 上次不是地震么
<fennng> mugebjgd: 这里人还真的土，不过不是用苹果，而是用诺基亚3310那种，黑白屏
<palomino|working> ...
<fennng> abine1: 地震到处有
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 我也用诺基亚的
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 你肯定國內淘寶還有nexus10？
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 還有nexus 7
<abine1> 有
<fennng> palomino|working: 真事，人家不比手机，能打电话就行。
<fennng> palomino|working: 用iphone 的也有，是工作需要，要收邮件
<mugebjgd> fennng: 笑抽了
<fennng> abine1: 你不会用3310吧
<mugebjgd> fennng: 收郵件用iphone？
<mugebjgd> fennng: 顯然bb
<palomino|working> bb已经被唾弃了
<palomino|working> 很多企业都改用iphone了
<fennng> mugebjgd: 人土，只知道iphone 可以收邮件
<mugebjgd> fennng: 果然
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: 這是最近的事情
<fennng> mugebjgd: BB 真不行了，我们公司已经放弃比BB 的支持
<palomino|working> 他们看来不需要地图或者各种地理服务... , fennng
<mugebjgd> palomino|working: XD
<fennng> palomino|working: 收邮件的人吗? 好像不太用，最多SKYPE
 * mugebjgd 哈哈
<abine1> fennng: 用的是1208
<abine1> 不能上网的手机
<abine1> 只能打电话发短信
<fennng> abine1: 没听过。。。可能古董了吧
<abine1> 不算古董
<abine1> 还有更古董的
<abine1> 8250
<palomino|working> oh...no...
<abine1> 我用的第一个手机是诺基亚的8250
<fennng> abine1: 有贪食蛇是不是?
<abine1> 蓝屏的
<abine1> 是啊
<palomino|working> 8250有个蝴蝶键 , abine1
<palomino|working> 当时很风靡 , abine1
<abine1> 我玩到9级
<abine1> 当时诺基亚第一部蓝屏的手机
<abine1> 并且支持中文短信和中文电话簿
<worm> 我的8250电池失效了……
<fennng> abine1: 其实智能机更省钱，微信，SKYPE, REBTEL...电话费，没有。
<abine1> 我不用手机上网啊
<abine1> 我需要打电话就行了
<abine1> 我的电话是包月的
<abine1> 5块钱包月
<fennng> abine1: 这便宜?
<abine1> 那种短号集群网
 * mugebjgd 睡回籠覺
<mugebjgd> 3310路過
<mugebjgd> fennng: 德國有免費的上網
<abine1> 还有一种是10块钱的
<mugebjgd> fennng: 100m umts 之後gprs 但是不限流量
<MeaCulpa> gprs不限流量？不错
<MeaCulpa> gprs其实还是不错的
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 真的
<fennng> mugebjgd: 不是真的吧? 这怎么搞? 我妹在德国，从来不上网。。。她不会搞。
<abine1> GPRS太慢了
<mugebjgd> fennng: 一直在用
<fennng> mugebjgd: 这怎么弄，教下，哪个电话公司?
<abine1> 你又不在德国
<fennng> abine1: 我妹在那
<abine1> 教了也用不上啊
<abine1> 远程教说不清的
<abine1> 经常有人打电话问电脑设置的问题
<mugebjgd> fennng: netzclub
<fennng> abine1: 告诉我哪个电话公司，那个PLAN 就差不多了
<mugebjgd> fennng: netzclub
<mugebjgd> fennng: netzclub
<abine1> 在电话里说到喉咙干了
<mugebjgd> fennng: netzclub
<mugebjgd> fennng: netzclub
<mugebjgd> fennng: netzclub
<mugebjgd> fennng: netzclub
<mugebjgd> fennng: netzclub
<kk> mugebjgd:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<kk> mugebjgd: .. ..
<fennng> abine1: 那是
<fennng> 过去一趟就一分钟的事。
<abine1> 就是啊
<abine1> 唉
<fennng> mugebjgd:  怎么开通呀? 短信能开通吗?
<savr> so I leave my hotel room for 5 minutes. I come back to find my ubuntu laptop logged into the guest account.
<abine1> 木有分身法术
<fennng> 还是直接用就可以呀? mugebjgd
<fennng> savr: lock your door next time
<savr> fennng: it was
<imtxc> 换来换去各种组合用到了  就是不通
<fennng> savr: your door openned?
<fennng> savr: virus?
<abine1> 被人家登录了？
<savr> dunno
<fennng> abine1: 搞个全国IT 互助联盟， 你帮别人的朋友，别人帮你的朋友，同城比较方便
<abine1> 嗯
<fennng> savr: 门有开过的痕迹?
<abine1> 应该木有
<fennng> abine1: 难者不会，会者不难，教不会的。
<abine1> 刚才有个打电话来问电脑怎么上不了网
<fennng> abine1: 这问得好，最怕这种
<abine1> 他新装了一个雨林木风的系统
<savr> fennng: don't know.
<abine1> 用那种5块的碟子安装的
<fennng> abine1: 范围超广的问题
<fennng> savr: 报警
<abine1> 电脑还在就不用报警了
<abine1> 对吧
<fennng> abine1: 跟碟子应该木有关系，用正版估计也是上不了网，没驱动
<imtxc> fennng: abine1 帮忙 电脑连不上
<abine1> 不是没有驱动
<abine1> 是没有设置IP地址
<fennng> abine1: 呵，DHCP 没开?
<imtxc> abine1: 设置了也不行
<savr> nothing in faillog fennng
<fennng> abine1: 反正跟碟子无关吧
<savr> I should check if anything was mounted
<fennng> savr: 电脑被控制是小事，别有人入室就行，人身安全更重要
<bye_bye> cfy: ping.
<fennng> abine1: 门锁着的，有人进去过的话，可以报警吧
<savr> I don't see anything in the syslog
<savr> but someone clear touched my laptop
<savr> must have ran off before they could figure out what to do on a linux machine
<fennng> imtxc: 电脑上不了网，一般情况下就网线没插
<abine1> 网线是插的了
<abine1> 因为新装的系统没有设置连接
<fennng> savr: 你电脑里有东西值得人偷吗? 是我就直接电脑抱走了。
<abine1> 所以插了网线也是不能上网
<gfrog> savr: 开屏保了没？ 再锁住屏幕看看密码输入框那里，是不是有guest login啊？
<fennng> abine1: 一般 是不用设置的，无线的话，就是要输个密码
<abine1> 因为没有设置好网络的参数
<fennng> abine1: 要设置的。。。还是现在电脑吗。。。雨林的应该是WINDOWS
<savr> gfrog: I came back to my room and my laptop was on in guest mode
<abine1> 那个是个盗版的碟子不知道XP还是WIN7的
<fennng> abine1:  windows 从来没有设置过上网
<savr> I had only left the room to buy water and come back
<abine1> 神奇啊
<fennng> savr: 呵呵，你电脑原来是关着的J?
<savr> p98743 9 vjiu
<mugebjgd> abine1: 直接arch
<abine1> mugebjgd: 那个不是我的电脑
<abine1> 是人家的电脑
<savr> fennng: suspended
<mugebjgd> abine1: live cd
<abine1> 他安装了个盗版的碟子
<abine1> 然后问我怎么上不了网
<fennng> abine1: 真的要支看看才知道，望闻问切，看不到，修不了。
<abine1> 我要是在他那里的话，肯定可以很快就设置好了
<abine1> 但是，在电话里
<abine1> 说了，他也没明白
<abine1> 只能在那里干着急
<fennng> savr: 动机是啥? 你电脑里有导弹发射密码?
<abine1> 明明就是个很简单的问题
<abine1> fennng: 是银行密码
<fennng> abine1: 那你最后搞定没?
<fennng> abine1: 还是网银?
<fennng> abine1: 不然没卡呀
<abine1> fennng: 后来他又装了一次系统
<abine1> 结果还是一样的
<fennng> 呵呵，瞎弄
<abine1> 装一百次还是一样的不能上网的
<abine1> 不得其门而入
<abine1> 不过，这样也好
<abine1> 就是让他受点磨练
<savr> fennng: wish I knew
<abine1> 不然，下次又上不了网
<fennng> abine1: 要先弄清楚，网卡是不是安全正确，IP 有没有正确得到， ADSL 是否连上， 路由器是否有MAC 地址过滤等，瞎弄是不行的的，引起他，排除问题，就能慢慢找到
<fennng> savr: 那你现在在烦什么?
<savr> I don't know if I should wipe and change all passwords
<abine1> 他是用Windows的菜鸟
<abine1> 只会上网看电影
<savr> fennng: do not understand
<abine1> 连拼音输入都不会
<abine1> 在电话讲是解决不了的
<abine1> 我去吃饭啦
<fennng> savr: 电脑里没啥机密就无所谓呗，我就很愿意和大家分享岛国艺术片
<fennng> abine1: 解决不
<abine1> 肚子唱了半天的
<fennng> abine1: 被你等到了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • unity的任务栏能否整个图标点击即切换到桌面? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395638 自己设定了快捷键但感觉还是不怎么爽,像大冬天的单手操作已经很冷了, 有时要快捷切换到桌面还是出动左手, 左侧栏增加一个桌面图标感觉还是多了一个步骤, 只有在顶上任务栏增加 …
<fennng> mugebjgd: 那上免费上网怎么弄?
<fennng> kk: 早
<fennng> kk: 马克五号
<kk> fennng, 我是一个Saggitarius，你是一个星座。  ㍩ 
<imtxc> 光纤网卡上的光模块可以热拔插么
<gfrog> imtxc: 一般都不行
<fennng> 大家都去吃饭了
<xiangfu_> 没
<fennng> 那怎么这安静e
<fennng> xi
<fennng> xi
<imtxc> fennng: 恩
<imtxc> fennng: 没吃的呢
<xiangfu> xiangfu, hi
<xiangfu> hi
<fennng> imtxc: 突然没人讲话了，难道钓鱼岛问题解决了，中国已经奔小康了，农民已经不用自费医疗了，地沟油都去日本了?
<kk> xiangfu, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<fennng> kk: 机器人你终于说话了
<xiangfu> xiangfu_, hi
<fennng> xiangfu: 怎么有两个你
<fennng> xiangfu_: 自言自语?
<palomino|working> .... , fennng
<palomino|working> 仿佛很悠闲阿 , fennng
<fennng> palomino|working: 看来大家是忙的，我突然也觉是我饿了
<palomino|working> 饿了吃。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔，shell有啥通用的方法取一个符号连接指向的文件名嘛？
<fennng> palomino|working: 有道理， 要去灯上看看了
<palomino|working> 灯上?_?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，找到了 @@
<fennng> palomino|working: 偷油吃
<palomino|working> .......
<fennng> gfrog: 设问句?
<kevinyings> imtxc, 你在机房里？
<imtxc> kevinyings: 没有啊
<imtxc> kevinyings: 旁边的两台机器，我总是连不通他们
<fennng> gfrog: 你的方法是什么呀，我很好奇呀，难道ls 有个参数可以显示?
<fennng> imtxc: 还在搞光纤?
<imtxc> fennng: 恩啊，
<fennng> imtxc: 为什么RJ45 有八根线，光纤只有一根线
<gfrog> fennng: readlink
<fennng> gfrog: 一个命令吗?
<gfrog> fennng: yep
<fennng> imtxc: google 一下就有了吧， fibre ad hoc connection
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32720
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 定位防火长城
<Saxon__> 求老大踢掉我以前登录的号码：Saxon && Sax_ && Saxon__
<Saxon__> 在服务器上挂的irssi，客户端登陆一次就多个_，不知道怎么搞
<fennng> imtxc: 你的光纤是有两根线的那种吗?
<xiangfu_> Saxon__: 不够清楚。登陆一次就多、
<xiangfu_> 是什么意思 。
<fennng> Saxon__: 没有正常退出，不能同名，所以就加上了_
<Saxon__> fennng: 那这么才能退出那些号码？
<fennng> Saxon__: 有注册的话可以用密码踢，否则请管踢
<xiangfu_> gfrog: basename `readlink xxx`
<fennng> imtxc: 两台机互联要用 crossover 的线，和rj45一样， 不过光纤只有两条线，互换位置就可以了。
<xiangfu_> fennng: crossover 线。已经是历史了
<fennng> ipad 用多了，我刚才用手去点ubuntu 的屏幕。。。
<palomino|working> lol
<imtxc> fennng: 是啊 两根
<fennng> xiangfu_: 现在网卡都能自动适应?
<imtxc> fennng: 换了方向还是不行
<xiangfu_> 1000M都能。
<Saxon__> fennng: 多谢
<fennng> imtxc: 不是换方向，在其中一个头，两根小线要互换位置，左边的插右边，右边的插左边
<fennng> imtxc: 如果有卡固定住的话，要松开，别的光纤弄断了
<imtxc> fennng: ？啊
<imtxc> fennng: http://imagebin.org/239658  我用的这样的线
<cfy> bye_bye`: pong
<imtxc> fennng: 就只有两个头啊
<fennng> imtxc: 就是左边的插右边，右边的插左边
<bye_bye`> cfy: 晚了, 我解决了.
<cfy> bye_bye`: ...什么问题阿？
<bye_bye`> cfy: 提取网页正文
<cfy> bye_bye`: ruby?
<imtxc> fennng: 恩
<bye_bye`> cfy: 不过我找到这个了.http://code.google.com/p/cx-extractor/downloads/list
<kk> bye_bye` ⇪ ti: Downloads - cx-extractor - 基于行块分布函数的通用网页正文抽取：线性时间、不建DOM树、与HTML标签无关 - Google Project Hosting
<fennng> imtxc: 对，就这线，一头插一台电脑，正常插，另一头，插另一台电脑，左右互换
<bye_bye`> cfy: 不区分语言. 能用就行.
<imtxc> fennng: 我每个方向都试了，关键我插线之后， ethtool eth0 的时候 link detected : no
<cfy> bye_bye`: ....
<fennng> imtxc: 哦，那就不懂了，只能一头左右互换，两头都换就没用了，就回到原点了。
<cfy> bye_bye`: 这个理论貌似假设是手写的。。
<bye_bye`> cfy: 是吗? 那我还是要去解析标签..
<cfy> bye_bye`: 不过是不错。
<fennng> imtxc: 双机直联，要用交叉线。就是其中一头互换的意思
<bye_bye`> cfy: 我想找到<div>
<bye_bye`> cfy: 错了
<cfy> bye_bye`: '概率'得出正文内容
<bye_bye`> cfy: 想找到所有<div id=endText> </dev>中间的所有内容,  有好办法?
<fennng> bye_bye`: regex
<bye_bye`> fennng: 太难了.
<cfy> bye_bye`: 循环删除<[^>]*>
<fennng> bye_bye`: 这有什么难的，正则直接抓
<cfy> bye_bye`: 全部删除不就行了
<bye_bye`> fennng: 里面会包含别的</div>标签的.
<bye_bye`> cfy: ok. 这个靠谱.
<cfy> bye_bye`: 一直去掉,<[^>]*>,直到没有。
<cfy> bye_bye`: 这个最容易写，当然还有高级写法。不过，算了。
<bye_bye`> cfy: 还要计数.
<bye_bye`> cfy: 这个方法是要计数的.
<cfy> bye_bye`: 反正速度说不定还是一直删除的快
<cfy> bye_bye`: 计数？
<bye_bye`> cfy: 恩. 举个例子给你 {x{x{x{正文{正文{正文}}正文}x}x}x}
<cfy> bye_bye`: 不明白， html怎么会这么写？
<fennng> bye_bye`: 你说得有道理，是我没有考虑到，不过你用过protromitron吗，可能拼得不对，它就能很好的找到匹配的标签。
<bye_bye`> fennng: 我本来是来找一个匹配标签的pm来的, 不过找到另外一个了.
<bye_bye`> cfy: 不知道, 不过刚刚那个算法, 写的是支持网易.
<bye_bye`> cfy: 我先去试一下效果去.
<bye_bye`> cfy: 效果好就研究一下.
<fennng> 全部删除TAG也不行呀， 会超出范围抓取
<bye_bye`> fennng: 不会, 但是需要计数, 记录<div id=endText>之后还经历了几个<div> 标签.
<bye_bye`> cfy: 热死了.
<bye_bye`> cfy: 喵的, 昨天28度, 今天上午下雨, 下午又热了.
<cfy> bye_bye`: ...............
<bye_bye`> cfy: fuck
<fennng> bye_bye`: 这个TAG 匹配 还是要自己写。之前写过计算数学公式的程序，要匹配括号做优先计算， 用stack 就能很就好了的解决。写一个程序一路抓，抓到匹配平衡就停。
<bye_bye`> cfy: 恩, 用那个好, 容易很多, 我自己的脚本只需要提取我需要的link就行了, 然后输出到一个文件里, 依次抓取正文.
<cfy> bye_bye`: 保存的正文做什么用？
<bye_bye`> fennng: 恩, 跟括号匹配一样, 但是计数更简单.
<bye_bye`> cfy: 做我的训练集.
<cfy> bye_bye`: 那个是概率的。概率匹配到正文
<bye_bye`> cfy: 没关系, 训练集只要够大就行.
<cfy> bye_bye`: 那随便弄就行阿，那估计那个合适
<bye_bye`> cfy: 少量的错误是可以忽略的.
<bye_bye`> cf
<cfy> bye_bye`: 训练什么？
<bye_bye`> cfy: 太渣, 不好意思说...
<skraito> hi all
<fennng> skraito: 大家好
<kk> skraito, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<fennng> 机器人好
<skraito> http://0x71.org/category/perl-tutorial/ is anice perl tutorial for u
<fennng> kk：好
<skraito> i cant speak chinese
<skraito> i mean i cant write chinese
<fennng> skraito: wrong room
<skraito> ah okay
<fennng> skraito: kidding
<fennng> ...
<bye_bye`> fennng: ....
<iyzsong> o.o
<bye_bye`> fennng: 何苦...
<bye_bye`> fennng: 人家又不是来捣乱的... 这个房间也没有主题...
<fennng> 。。。
<fennng> 要开得起玩笑
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 汉化不全，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395639 求助各位大大，我的是ubuntu国际版，自己安装了中文包的，开始的时候还是很好的，没有什么问题，但是我不知道自己怎么弄的，现在弄成这个样子了，不知道怎么变回去，我把中文包卸载了重新安装也 …
<gebjgd> fennng: netzclub就是了
<gebjgd> fennng: 讓她去google
<gebjgd> fennng: 島國的文藝片 從來不看 向來看歐美的
<jlzhang> hi
<kk> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<darkx> w3m -dump 提取正文?
<abine1> 崩溃了
<abine1> 买到的两张16GB金士顿SD卡和树莓派不兼容
<abine1> SD10V/16GB
<abine1> 树莓派官方的列表里面没有
<abine1> 这个型号的金士顿SD卡
<abine1> 等下班去刷一下
<abine1> 看看
<abine1> 最好是可以支持了
<abine1> 有兼容问题的卡
<abine1> 　　这里有一些关于大部分 10级 SDHC系列卡的问题，主要是由于博通公司引导程序的bug。
 * imtxc 膜拜神 eexpress
<abine1> 烧香了吗
<abine1> 快点进贡
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 感觉树莓派用来当下载机比较好
<abine1> eexpress: 晚上哈
<abine1> 树莓派可以做很多事情
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 我用的是 金士頓 class 10的 TF卡
<abine1> 超乎你的想象
<abine1> CyrusYzGTt: 你把你的卡还给我吧
<abine1> 换
<abine1> 换给我
<abine1> 我用的是SD卡
<CyrusYzGTt> abine1§ 不換，， 用着好好的， 就算不用，也可以當 Linux 的 swap 分區
<abine1> 16GB的
<abine1> 当Linux的sawap？？？
<abine1> 怎么当？
<CyrusYzGTt> abine1§ 我那卡是 32GB
<abine1> 速度不够快啊
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 那我两张SD跟你换
<abine1> 我的是16GB的
<abine1> 刚买到
<CyrusYzGTt> abine1§ 就是 先格式化成swap 然後 掛載，，
<CyrusYzGTt> abine1§ 不要，，
<abine1> 快件刚拿到
<abine1> swap木有神马用
<abine1> 浪费磁盘空间
<CyrusYzGTt> abine1§ 而且 跟 原有的 swap分區不衝突，還可以疊加
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<abine1> 我用的是SSD固态硬盘
<CyrusYzGTt> abine1§ 所以 swap分區，就用不需要的 SD當
<abine1> ，linux系统自动给我分了16GB的SWAP
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 要多大的swap干嘛呢
<abine1> 你内存多大，系统就给你自动分多大的交换分区了
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 額，chrome內存泄露有用。。
<abine1> 用来保存内存运行的数据
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 还不如删了chrome实在呢
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 火狐怎么样?
<abine1> 休眠的时候就会用到交换空间了
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 可是，， chrome的flash，， 有用
<abine1> 内存泄漏的时候，交换空间也会爆满的
<abine1> 我已经遇到多次了
<abine1> 内存被占满后，系统就动弹不得了
<abine1> 然后，交换分区会迅速被占用完毕
<abine1> 整个图形界面崩溃
<eexpress> abine1: 你是谁啊。
<abine1> 我就是我啊
<abine1> 还能谁谁
<eexpress> 额。不是断线后，补全的nick?
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<abine1> G哇
<gfrog> adam8157: 推荐个转运
<gfrog> adam8157: 我准备ebay个路由器
<eexpress> 那，不是不同客户端，补全过无数次的nick?
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 路由器便宜的要死
<abine1> 你要买神马样的路由器
<pocoyo``> cfy: 在？
<adam8157> gfrog: www.thunderex.com/Register.aspx?cs=jason&ref=adamlee
<eexpress> 掉线无数次？
<abine1> 一个38块钱
<gfrog> abine1: 你对路由器的理解弱爆了 http://www.smzdm.com/cisco-linksys-the-cisco-the-ea4500-wireless-router-flagship-model-99-99-cup-initial-payment-minus-12-or-about-660.html
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ Cisco-Linksys 思科 EA4500 无线路由器（旗舰型号）　$99.99（银联首次支付可减12，约合￥660）»什么值得买
<eexpress> microcai: 我支持你了。你去看
<microcai> ee
<microcai> eexpress: ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 讨厌，还加推荐人呢。。。
<eexpress> 掐架啊。 microcai
<gfrog> adam8157: 删掉，哼哼
<eexpress> gfrog: 破伽玛。
<eexpress> 额。这输入法。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 别啊
<microcai> eexpress: 你写的好喜感
<eexpress> 嘎蟆
<adam8157> gfrog: 有了推荐人咱俩都加20积分呢
<eexpress> microcai: 嗯。和谐掐架。
<microcai> eexpress: 第一次发现 py 读作屁眼
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<adam8157> gfrog: ebay可以要求卖家直接邮寄到中国吧
<eexpress> 这是irc以前讨论的结果啊。你居然不知道。 microcai
<abine1> 不可以
<adam8157> gfrog: 客服和推荐人不要删啊
<abine1> 要转运的
<eexpress> abine1: 你是abing?
<gfrog> adam8157: cisco官方店，只邮米国
<eexpress> 老实说
<adam8157> gfrog: 那就我那个
<abine1> 不能直接发货到大陆
<cfy> pocoyo``: 嗯。
<abine1> eexpress: 不是
<cfy> 不过没有。
<cfy> pocoyo``: 跑完了。没有
<abine1> 我就是abine1
<eexpress> @@
<cfy> pocoyo: 要不用随机数字泡泡？
<abine1> 我以前是abine
<cfy> pocoyo: 要不用随机数字跑跑？
<eexpress> 。
<abine1> 后来断线了
<abine1> 就变成abine1了
<pocoyo> cfy: 中午您找我来着？
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦还得审核。。。
<eexpress> 我以为是abing断线无数次，不同的客户端又补全无数次。。。
<cfy> pocoyo``: 跑完了。没有
<cfy> pocoyo : 跑完了。没有
<abine1> 我断线以后，不能用那个abine了
<adam8157> gfrog: 审核很快的
<eexpress> cfy: 给片子。
<eexpress> abine1: 换一个吧。注册下
<abine1> gfrog: 不如买个这个
<xiangfu_> ls
<cfy> eexpress: 陆小凤传奇，10个都看完了？
<eexpress> 破蛋蛋。
<cfy> xiangfu_: :D irssi?
<pocoyo> cfy: 字典不够大啊还是。
<eexpress> cfy: @@不看
<xiangfu_> cfy: do you have a blog?
<abine1> gfrog: 买个X2
<cfy> xiangfu_: nope
<cfy> pocoyo: 是阿，只是常见的。
<eexpress> xiangfu_: 你有老婆没
<cfy> eexpress: .... dybee.com
<pocoyo> cfy: 你这么快都跑完了？
<eexpress> 这啥
<cfy> pocoyo: 17*3,是阿，上次说我说结果没了。
<abine1> 4核心的SAMSUNG4412处理器
<gfrog> abine1: x2?
<eexpress> 好慢的网站啊。 cfy
<abine1> 嗯
<cfy> pocoyo: 其实是有的，我今天去实验室看了。结果都没有
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye`: 哈哈
<microcai> ee
<microcai> eexpress:  我 out 了
<bye_bye`> imtxc: ?
<eexpress> ..
<pocoyo> cfy: 再整点别的字典啊
<imtxc> bye_bye`: 没事，打个招呼
<cfy> pocoyo: 什么词典？纯数字跑跑？
<imtxc> bye_bye`: 我以为你不在呢
<bye_bye`> imt
<bye_bye`> imtxc: ... 你蛋疼了.
<abine1> ODROID X2
<eexpress> cfy: 害人嘛。全电驴的
<abine1> 135刀
<abine1> 韩国出的
<cfy> eexpress: ...本来就是电驴的网站阿
<eexpress> abine1: 为了区别，你以后就叫啊掰吧。
<eexpress> cfy: 电驴bt都不能下载
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<abine1> eexpress: 你蛋疼不
<abine1> 哈
<bye_bye`> cfy: : 同学去香港, 给我买了本playboy...
<bye_bye`> cfy: 而且, 还不是亚洲版...
<abine1> 我还以为是PLAYBOOK呢
<bye_bye`> abine1: 庸俗.
<abine1> 原来是hh公子
<bye_bye`> abine1: playbook哪里有playboy有深度, 有内涵?!
<cfy> bye_bye`: ......gaoji....
<eexpress> bye_bye`: 赶紧扫描过来
<cfy> eexpress: 真是。。。
<abine1> playbook是平板电脑吧
<eexpress> 有3d打印版本没。  bye_bye`
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 等我看完了原版给你寄过去...
<eexpress> 额。。
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 没有吧...3d...
<eexpress> 跟不上现代科技嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> 同求 3d版本
<abine1> eexpress: 你应该加个S在前面
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 我之前看一些网站有3d av了.
<abine1> Seexpress:
<eexpress> 这么高级。。 bye_bye`
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 下次看见了, 我记得告诉你好了.
<eexpress> 啊掰
<cfy> eexpress: bye_bye`: http://erooups.com/
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ Erooups - All hot and naked girls in one place
<pocoyo> cfy: 最近在忙什么呢
<cfy> eexpress: bye_bye`: 你们要的。
<bye_bye`> cfy: 深藏不漏呀你...
<cfy> pocoyo: 找工作和毕业设计
<eexpress> cfy: 半天不开
<bye_bye`> cfy: 我不要...
<cfy> eexpress: ........
<cfy> bye_bye`: .....
<abine1> SAMSUNG Exynos4412 Quad-core ARM Cortex-A9 1.7GHz
<abine1> 2GByte Memory
<abine1> 6 x High speed USB2.0 Host port
<bye_bye`> cfy: 我只想买多几本playboy, 充斥我的书架.
<abine1> 10/100Mbps Ethernet with RJ-45 LAN Jack
<cfy> bye_bye`: ....
<abine1> Android and Ubuntu
<abine1> PCB Size : 90 x 94 mm
<abine1> Order it now
<abine1> Price : US $135.00
<kk> abine1:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<imtxc> cfy: 我擦&……
<eexpress> bye_bye`: 充斥你的婚房？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<eexpress> 乐乐尾巴
<CyrusYzGTt> bye_bye`§ 爲麼不買 平板電腦 充斥書架
<eexpress> 君》？
<eexpress> CyrusYzGTt: + 此爱好不错
<abine1> 买金砖来铺地好了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac235086
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 80后不躺着照样中枪 - AcFun弹幕视频网
 * pocoyo 膜拜大仙们～
<abine1> 下班了
<abine1> 去测试SD卡能不能用在树莓派上
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ ..好吧，， 我希望將來買 alienware或者超越 alienware的 筆電充斥 書房
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 重建古老计算机Pong http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395641 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=69563&fromuid=65210 “不幸的是，构成Pong的许多逻辑芯片现在在市面上已经找不到了。现在有许多新的零件有着相同的功能，但它们却有着与当时的零件有着不同的针 …
<adam8157> roylez_: 风雷 www.thunderex.com/Register.aspx?cs=jason&ref=adamlee
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿档里
<adam8157> roylez_: 被推荐送20羊转运费啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 我月底有可能出手
<roylez_> adam8157: 那时候你再推荐吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 赶紧注册吧. 买啥?
<eexpress> cfy: 质量太差了。给你抓图脚本？
<roylez_> adam8157: 给爸妈买羽绒服
<eexpress> roylez_: 又啃老了？
<roylez_> eexpress: 劳资都啃了30年了，也不在乎多两年
<eexpress> 哦。强
<roylez_> adam8157: 话说回来，你的笔记本到了没？
<adam8157> roylez_: 快了
<roylez_> adam8157: 擦
<adam8157> roylez_: 百通慢啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 这就是风雷的效率么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 百通的.... 所以我以后转风雷了
<bye_bye`> adam8157: 还没到...
<imtxc> adam8157: 他不是还给你加钱了么
<imtxc> RMB玩家不靠谱啊。。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 等运到的时候，你可以买奔6的cpu了
<eexpress> adam8157: 啥。你那二手本本，还没到啊。@
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<roylez_> adam8157: 我要踩青蛙
<eexpress> hamo
<gfrog> roylez_: 。。。
<eexpress> 不在
 * adam8157 不许闹...
<eexpress> 嘎蟆。
<gfrog> eexpress: ee
<imtxc> ///
<gfrog> eexpress: G+不好玩？
<eexpress> gfrog: 说实话，我嘎蟆添加到百度百科，那帮没知识的，居然不收录。
<gfrog> adam8157: 对了，那天在推上被人推荐一年12刀的VPS哦
<gfrog> eexpress: @@
<eexpress> 我一直想给你正名
<adam8157> gfrog: 不靠谱啊
<eexpress> 下次要给蛋蛋正名
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说还好，我买了个openvz的，速度很不错呢，比xen的还好呢。就是不知道uptime肿么样。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪家/
 * gfrog eexpress 要正 蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃说哪个？
<xiangfu_> yunfan: Hi
<adam8157> gfrog: vps啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 最近买了一堆，你问哪个 @@
<eexpress> 蛋蛋紧张，不理人。nnnnd
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> 有一年12人仔仔的
<gfrog> adam8157: 我果然是不折腾会死星的
<imtxc> 就好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 等有钱了买linode
<gfrog> imtxc: 一年12刀，一月1刀，合6块2人刀，合每天2毛钱多。还要咋样啊
<eexpress> microcai: 现在我们配合得很好。互相清除侧翼攻击。
<imtxc> gfrog: 速度如何
<JKme> 新加坡有一个每季12刀
<gfrog> imtxc: 木有测试，看到openvz的我就放弃了。
<gfrog> JKme: 每季12刀的就很多选择了。
<JKme> openVz 的 = =
<JKme> 不过硬盘可以选择是SSD的，CPU3.4
<microcai> eexpress: 你干嘛黑 python 呢？
<microcai> eexpress: 我是决定这个社会被 python 误导链路
<microcai> eexpress: 我是决定这个社会被 python 误导了
<eexpress> 觉得？
<microcai> ee
<microcai> eexpress: 觉得。
<eexpress> 我没黑，只是给你加油。lol
<eexpress> 无数警告/错误，看不顺眼。 microcai
<microcai> eexpress: 在 C++ 力求把错误扼杀在编译期的时候， python 还在运行时抛出语法错误
<microcai> eexpress: 多损害开发效率啊
<eexpress> 我喜欢开终端跑，一看满屏幕的警告/错误。就心烦。
<nopcall> 啊哈哈 下雪了 下雪了！
<roylez_> eexpress: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac499809
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 韩国性感舞蹈 Sistar - AcFun弹幕视频网
<eexpress> roylez_: 你收购 acFun吧。
<eexpress> roylez_: 不舒服，不如以前的扭屁股舞
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac500202
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 听到江南Style就烦 将笔记本先射后炸 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac500664
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 学长只能帮你到这儿了 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<xiangfu> yunfan: Hi
<xiangfu> jk
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac500557
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ 【黑丝豹纹短发】 PV THE MONSTERS - モンスター - AcFun弹幕视频网
<eexpress> youtube 某些视频青色，谁知道
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 顯卡驅動不支持，， 有時候，， 我在 tudou 遇到過，， youtube也遇到
<eexpress> 啥嘛。其他网站没见过问题的
<xiangfu> eexpress: cd /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<xiangfu> sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/libvdpau/lixvdpau/g' libflashplayer.so
<xiangfu> 每次flash 升级都要运行这个。我的才正常。不名就青／蓝色
<eexpress> 不会吧。你经常碰到？
<eexpress> 我只是看国内上传的某视频，才青色。其他都正常啊
<eexpress> 你这只是屏蔽vupau嘛
 * gfrog ffmpeg 转码好慢啊，有没有选项可以给它多分几个CPU？ cc eexpress roylez_ adam8157 
<xiangfu> 我的所有youtube 都青色。
<eexpress> 占用cpu
<eexpress> 所有啊。。
<eexpress> gfrog: 有命令。论坛我发过。不记得了。
<gfrog> eexpress: 赞啊
<gfrog> eexpress: -threads 4 看起来是这个？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 我只知道 mplayer  可以用 -lavdopts threads=8
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: mplayer也能拿来转码而嘛？ @@
 * gfrog CPU有点不够用了，是不是该去霸占个大机器 @@
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 可以
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 現在的 mplayer 都是調用 ffmpeg。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 建議找 淡淡壕
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ffmpeg 和 mplayer 是同一伙人
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 真牛
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不是吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 額
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我在 騰訊微薄 通過 csdn,某個論壇 轉播你的文章，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 哪个文章？
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • PHP echo 输出 HTML 时，代码中单引号和双引号混在一起，难以阅读 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395644 这是一段PHP代码： Code:     if ($row['approved'] == '0') {       echo ' / <a href="approvescore.php?id=' . $row['id'] . '&amp;date=' . $row['date'] .         '&amp;name=' . $row['name'] . '&amp;score='  …
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 在 18摸 關於 中文 tty的
<roylez_> eexpress: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac499647
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 这是用生命在跳舞啊！！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<adam8157> gfrog: 不懂啊...
 * gfrog 随手拍ss，竟然是个命令。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac499647
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> ...
<microcai> ss
<roylez_> adam8157 言而有信是好人
<roylez_> gfrog: ss = socket status
<CyrusYzGTt> ee走了，我準備在某個時刻下線
<eexpress> xiangfu: 倒是关闭了有效。
<adam8157> gfrog: ss是个很高级的命令啊...
<gfrog> roylez_: 恩，一般想不起来这货，直接netstat了。
<roylez_> gfrog: ss很快
<eexpress> cpu平均18%*4
<gfrog> roylez_: 输出效果很差啊，都没对齐
<roylez_> gfrog: 对齐... |column -t 不就有了
<gfrog> roylez_: 还是程序本身弱 @@
<gfrog> roylez_: 加了column更加惨不忍睹。。。 fedora的ss
 * gfrog 看看rhel的。
<jusss> test
 * gfrog 没差多少
<xiangfu> eexpress: ?
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<iberrypi> Hello!
<iberrypi> I use Raspberrypi
<iberrypi> in here
<nopcall> fetchmail: couldn't find canonical DNS name of pop.qq.com (pop.qq.com): Name or service not known
<nopcall> 这是怎么回事呢。。
<iberrypi> But Ican't say chinese
<nopcall> pop.qq.com没有这个域名？
<iberrypi> eexpress: hi
<iberrypi> cfy: ni hao !
<iberrypi> wo shi  abine1
<iberrypi> wo xianzai  yong  shumeipai shang wang
<gebjgd> android的市场做得是真不错
<iberrypi> gebjgd: ni hao
<gebjgd> 漂亮 啥东西都有
<iberrypi> ni shuo shenme ne ????
<ofan> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac499647 太nb了。。。
<iberrypi> shenma piao liang dongxi ??
<adam8157> roylez_: senior 和 principal 中间有个assoicate principal?
<gebjgd> ofan, 你见过什么啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥
<iberrypi> 好了
<iberrypi> 在树莓派下面用 什么聊天工具比较好
<iberrypi> 要轻量级的
<iberrypi> 我想安装个EMPATHY
<iberrypi> 太大了
<iberrypi> Empathy要下载156MB
<iberrypi> 安装依赖
<iberrypi> 太多了
<eexpress> iberrypi: 教你搞 berrypi，用用bitlbee吧。
<cfy> iberrypi: ........................
<cfy> iberrypi: '硬盘'空间从来不是问题吧
<cfy> eexpress: 你招我写perl不？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04 gdb问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395646 想用gdb调试个程序，但是gdb有问题。 好像和python有关，求大牛帮助。。 XXXX@XXXX-laptop:~$ gdb Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site.py", line 562, in <module> main() File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site.py", line 544, in main know …
<cfy> eexpress: 我好象找不到工作了。。。
<iberrypi> cfy: 我用 的是2GB的TF卡
<cfy> iberrypi: 换
<eexpress> cfy: 写pl。去18m嘛
<cfy> eexpress: 18m不要我。没岗位 T_T
<eexpress> 找 roylez
<iberrypi> 所以空间是很大的问题
<cfy> eexpress: ee也不要我。。。。
 * cfy T_T 我还是写php算了。。。
<eexpress> 把乐乐顶下去。lol
<eexpress> 啊。php啊。
<cfy> 转投python....
<eexpress> @
<cfy> bye_bye`: 就说perl没前途。。
<iberrypi> eexpress:
<imtxc> bye_bye`: 还在。。。。。
<cfy> iberrypi: 装个emas去
<cfy> iberrypi: 装个emacs去
<iberrypi> 为什么？？
<eexpress> cfy: 找蛋蛋
<eexpress> 找侯总
<cfy> emacs里跑erc，可以irc聊天
<cfy> eexpress: T_T
<eexpress> 找叉叉
<eexpress> 叉叉那里要人
<eexpress> 额。专业的，跟 xiangfu 混
<cfy> eexpress: XX哪里人？
<cfy> eexpress: 。。。。
<cfy> eexpress: XX哪里的？
<eexpress> rf啊
<iberrypi> cfy: 我有三张SD卡都是16GB的
<cfy> eexpress: rf是啥？
<cfy> iberrypi: 然后
<eexpress> redflag
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。北京？
<iberrypi> 但是不能用
<cfy> 神奇
<eexpress> 当然
<iberrypi> 是郁闷
<cfy> eexpress: 要不你帮我问问？
<iberrypi> 不是 神奇
<cfy> eexpress: 我问，估计XX不理我
<iberrypi> eexpress: 你在哪里
<eexpress>  /msg Xwinx
<iberrypi> 大神
<cfy> eexpress: .....
<cfy> eexpress: 不要阿
<eexpress> 我这地方，你们都不愿意來的
<cfy> eexpress: 我愿意来。。。我来做E.E.
<cfy> eexpress: 写perl
<eexpress> cfy: 在线啊。/msg
<iberrypi> 你在什么地方
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 神, 用过html::parser 没?
<eexpress> pl用不到。除开陪我玩。
<cfy> eexpress: 好陪你玩。。。
<eexpress> 没parser过。都直接正则。 bye_bye`
<eexpress> cfy: 玩atmega?
<bye_bye`> eexpress: ... 不是所有的都可以正则的...
<eexpress> 搞摄像头？
<eexpress> bye_bye`: 基本可以
<cfy> eexpress: 嗯，atmega128a,好几块了
<eexpress> 否则 mechainize
<cfy> eexpress: 做过电压表。。。
<eexpress> cfy: atmega8搞。有胆子没。
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> roylez_: senior 和 principal 中间有个associate principal?
<cfy> eexpress: 可以a
<adam8157> roylez_: title啊
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 我想提取网页正文... 正则不是很麻烦吗?
<roylez_> adam8157: 或许吧
<adam8157> ...
<eexpress> 想清楚哦。全世界都没人敢这样搞。 cfy
<cfy> eexpress: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/source-code-for-atmega128a
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: chenfengyuan/source-code-for-atmega128a · GitHub
<roylez_> adam8157: 你问这个干啥
<cfy> eexpress: .......
<eexpress> bye_bye`: 不麻烦。很多脚本都是这样搞的
<adam8157> roylez_: 你猜?
<cfy> eexpress: 内存估计不够用？
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 嗯? 好吧... 我去找找看...
<eexpress> cfy: 你想啊。cpu多少，ov的需要多少速度？
<cfy> eexpress: 为啥要8?
<eexpress> 便宜啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 给你associate principal？
<ofan> bye_bye`: 正文不好搞
<cfy> eexpress: 带fifo的速度可以甚至在51级别
<cfy> ofan: 大概的。
<bye_bye`> ofan: 为啥?
<cfy> ofan: 不用精确
<eexpress> cfy: fifo。。。。直接开除。lol
<ofan> bye_bye`: 正文可以在任何一个tag下
<bye_bye`> ofan: 不用很精确.
<cfy> bye_bye`: ofan说绝对呢
<cfy> eexpress: 为啥？
<adam8157> roylez_: 不可能啊, 见到个ap engineer 好奇全拼是啥
<cfy> eexpress: 太贵？
<eexpress> 当然。
<ofan> bye_bye`: 那就找包含文本最多的
<cfy> eexpress: x不理我
<roylez_> adam8157: asia-pacific ....
<bye_bye`> ofan: 我想要得到<div id="endText"> xxx </div>中间的xxx
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是 人说了是senior和principal之间
<cfy> eexpress: 整体硬件成本要多少？
<ofan> bye_bye`: 找个xml parser
<eexpress> 我叫他來
<bye_bye`> ofan: 找了个html的parser.
<ofan> 都一样
<bye_bye`> ofan: 问题是 <div id="endText"> xxx </div> 中间还会有标签.
<eexpress> 不确定在机器边上
<eexpress> bye_bye`: 环视啊。
<ofan> bye_bye`: api里有get plain text
<cfy> eexpress: 一片才5.8阿
<ofan> 没有的话换语言
<eexpress> cfy: 是啊
<cfy> bye_bye`: 一般来说没这么极端
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 我去试试.
<cfy> bye_bye`: 删除.*<div id="endText">
<bye_bye`> cfy: 绝对有!!!!!
<apu5800k> 回来了
<cfy> bye_bye`: ........
<apu5800k> 继续刷系统
<cfy> bye_bye`: 举例。。
<ofan> apu5800k: 啥时候给我寄rasp pi
<cfy> eexpress: 那也贵？！
<cfy> eexpress: 诚心不要我阿。。。。。
<eexpress> cfy: 这价格合适啊
<eexpress> 敢搞就來
<bye_bye`> cfy: http://war.163.com/12/1217/08/8ITPB36E00014OVF.html
<cfy> eexpress: 带fifo就好搞嘛。。。
<kk> bye_bye` 啥标题, ⇪ 安倍将任日本首相称在钓鱼岛问题上不退让_网易军事
<cfy> eexpress: 不带fifo,不好弄
<eexpress> fifo不要哦
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<cfy> eexpress: 不要怎么弄？
<eexpress> 只是时序。比不难
<cfy> 是阿
<cfy> eexpress: 可是不就一个fifo么？
<eexpress> 多少钱。想想
<cfy> eexpress: 5.8阿。。
<eexpress> 5.8*20w呢
<eexpress> 虽然也可以忍受。
<cfy> eexpress: 好吧。出货量这么大？
<eexpress> 大概2xw
<cfy> bye_bye`: 我看了下。。。
<imtxc> test
<cfy> bye_bye`: 删除.*id="endText"貌似没问题
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<cfy> eexpress: 能不成功么？
<bye_bye`> cfy: 啥意思? 删除那个?
<eexpress> 能。。nnnnd
<cfy> eexpress: 那我来吧
<cfy> eexpress: 工资多少阿
<bye_bye`> cfy: 哦, 你是说, 把前面的都给删除了是吧...
<eexpress> 好吧。啥时候
<eexpress> 这要问问。
<cfy> bye_bye`: 对阿，是，不过好像没关系，正文那个endText是最后的。
<bye_bye`> cfy: 恩, 确实可以删除, 但是还要删后面的呢...
<cfy> bye_bye`: 有个明显的 <!-- 分页 -->
<cfy> bye_bye`: 其实没关系，直接再删除<div>.*就行
<bye_bye`> cfy: 恩, gaoji...
<eexpress> bye_bye`: split几下就切出来了。
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 哦哦. 对.
<eexpress> 你这正则没入门嘛
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 恩, 确实...
<bye_bye`> cfy: gaoji...
<cfy> bye_bye`: .....
<bye_bye`> cfy: 擦了...
<cfy> bye_bye`: 。。。。
<bye_bye`> cfy: 我先去写...
<cfy> bye_bye`: 换浏览器！！！
<eexpress> 直接<.*?>切
<bye_bye`> cfy: 为啥?
<eexpress> map一次，先留下有用的行，同时split
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 恩. 好.
<cfy> bye_bye`: eexpress: 我用opera的inspect element'瞬间'发现规律阿
<cfy> bye_bye`: 你这个是less在看吧。。。
<cfy> s/.*<div id="endText">//;
<bye_bye`> cfy: inspect element with firebug
<cfy> s/<div>.*//;
<imtxc> weechat 支持这么多格式的插件啊
<cfy> s/.*<div id="endText">//s;
<cfy> s/<div>.*//s;
<cfy> bye_bye`: 目测搞定了
<bye_bye`> cfy: 恩, gaoji了...其实没搞定... 但是也可以了.
<bye_bye`> cfy: 因为, 文章中间有图的, 会分成两个div ,不过还是可以这样做.
<cfy> bye_bye`: 没事，你的够用了。
<cfy> perl -e '$_=join "",<>;s/.*<div id="endText">//s;s/<div>.*//s;print $_' 8ITPB36E00014OVF.html |iconv -f gb18030|less
<cfy> 实测好用
<bye_bye`> cfy: 恩, 反正是当训练集.
<bye_bye`> cfy: 不用转编码吧?
<cfy> bye_bye`: 是阿，看需求嘛
<cfy> bye_bye`: 转吧，获取的时候，我觉得就应该转成utf-8
<eexpress> 咋不 use decode?
<bye_bye`> cfy: 我这里不用转.
<cfy> bye_bye`: 哦。后期处理用不到，应该也不用转
<bye_bye`> cf
<bye_bye`> cfy: 恩.
<cfy> bye_bye`: 不过，我总觉的蛋疼。。
<bye_bye`> cfy: 还好, 就是需要剔除里面的标签.
<bye_bye`> cfy: 里面各种<p></p>之类的.
<bye_bye`> cfy: 环视就好了.
<ofan> 用正则就瞎了
<imtxc> bye_bye`: 你又改题目了？
<cfy> bye_bye`: <[^>]*>删除a
<bye_bye`> imtxc: 没...
<apu5800k> cfy: 在干嘛
<cfy> ofan: 看需求好麻
<ofan> 什么都用正则
<bye_bye`> cfy: 恩.
<apu5800k> 英特尔要收购英伟达？？
<cfy> ofan: 什么都用库
<apu5800k> 是不是谣传啊？？/
<imtxc> 。。
<ofan> cfy: 正则不也是库
<imtxc> 收购就收购呗
<ofan> 用库是必须的
<apu5800k> 收购的话就是垄断了
<apu5800k> AMD可以关门大吉了
<cfy> ofan: perl的正则不是内置的么? cc bye_bye` eexpress
<ofan> cfy: 内置。。。
<imtxc> 不至于吧
<ofan> cfy: 你这么说我重载个c++操作符就算内置了
<imtxc> 他家不也收了ati
<cfy> ofan: 嗯，
<bye_bye`> cfy: 好用.
<cfy> ofan: 如果你把这个叫做ofan++的话
<bye_bye`> cfy: 爆了!!!
<ofan> cfy: 你这逻辑就是用正则用的
<cfy> ofan: 但不是C++内置
<microcai> 支持拆分 intel
 * gfrog 我在openshift的blog又挂了。。。 cc adam8157 
 * gfrog 一坨扶不起的阿斗啊
<apu5800k> AMD现在只能靠图形性能的领先和英特尔竞争了
<microcai> intel 拆分好了，拆成 PC 处理器设计部门， ARM 设计部门，和一个代工厂。
<adam8157> gfrog: heroku正常 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 唉
<ofan> apu5800k: amd图形性能领先？
<apu5800k> 相对英特尔而言是领先的
<roylez_> gfrog: open shit
<ofan> openshit太慢了
<gfrog> roylez_: .
<xiangfu`> xiangfu: Hi
<ofan> microcai: intel要出arm的就尴尬了
<xiangfu> xiangfu`: Hi
<eexpress> adam8157: 呕饭又bs你家了
<microcai> 全世界只需要 intel 和 AMD 连个代工厂就可以了
<adam8157> eexpress: 一起鄙视吧
<eexpress> hoho
<microcai> CPU 设计全外包到中国。制造全在美国，就OK了
<xiangfu`> 听说过homecoms 吗？
<ofan> microcai: 没这可能
<eexpress> microcai: 你头烧了？
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] networkmanager 一直断开,又连接是怎么回事儿哦
<xiangfu`> 去 #homecmos 看看吧。
<microcai> 这就是 某人最喜闻乐见的  designed in china , made in USA
<xiangfu`> 在家做芯片。
<xiangfu`> 当然你要先买晶元
<eexpress> xiangfu: 你走火入魔了
<xiangfu`> 学习ASIC 过程
<xiangfu`> 先学习home made pcb 再学习 home made chip. :)
<xiangfu`> 我的文档：http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Mini-slx9
<kk> xiangfu` 啥标题, ⇪ Mini-slx9 - Qi-Hardware
<xiangfu`> 基本完成。差一点soldering 的文档。
<xiangfu`> http://code.google.com/p/homecmos/
<kk> xiangfu` ⇪ ti: homecmos - DIY CMOS and MEMS fabrication - Google Project Hosting
<imtxc> lol
<nopcall> 有用fetchmail收qq邮箱的朋友么？
<eexpress> 那晶片刻猫记。 nnnd
<xiangfu> everything is open. release under BSD or Unlicense.
<ofan> 不用qq邮箱
<bye_bye`> firebug 真是个bug...
<eexpress> xiangfu: 你有老婆没。
<eexpress> 还没回答的
<eexpress> bye_bye`: dragonfly
<xiangfu> 这个问题和ubuntu-cn 有什么关系？
<eexpress> xiangfu: 有。
<ofan> xiangfu: 他想抢里老婆
<eexpress> 预测你玩硬件，能玩多久。
<imtxc> xiangfu: 这里很多人没老婆
<bye_bye`> eexpress: 不想用opera...
<eexpress> 钱都投入这，老婆就无期了。否则。。。
<xiangfu> homecmos 我只是理论学习中。。。
<xiangfu> 不过北京已经有人集了200W去TSMC ASIC 了
<eexpress> 你之前已经投入慢多了吧。
<xiangfu> home made PCB 不多。
<eexpress> 这么有钱？
<imtxc> bye_bye`: 你开始搞web了？
<bye_bye`> imtxc: 没有呀...
<bye_bye`> imtxc: 一窍不通...
<xiangfu> 看看吧：https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=110090.0;all
<bye_bye`> imtxc: 我还是主要搞playboy的.
<kk> xiangfu ⇪ t: "Avalon" ASIC, announcement & pre-order. pre-order over. project started.
<bye_bye`> imtxc: 不知道这次回北京之前, 够不够钱去香港买两本回来.
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<bye_bye`> imtxc: 我同学帮我带回来的, 竟然不是亚洲版!!!! 我擦!!!
<xiangfu> xiangfu`: hello
<eexpress> 没说工艺细节。
<xiangfu> xiangfu`: hi
<eexpress> oops
<apu5800k> 回来了
<apu5800k> 庆祝一下
<apu5800k> 新买的金士顿16GB SD10V
<ofan> bye_bye`: 你搞boy的？
<apu5800k> 可以在树莓派上使用了
<xiangfu`> irssi 和 rcirc 哪个比较好？
<ofan> apu5800k: no~~
<bye_bye`> ofan: 怎么会. 我不喜欢男的, 喜欢你.
<ofan> xiangfu`: weechat好
<xiangfu`> 下在考虑换成 irssi 或者  rcirc 。
<apu5800k> 我怀疑先前买到的那个SD卡是冒牌的
<xiangfu`> 感觉 irssi 更能使人focus.
<apu5800k> 外观上不一样
<apu5800k> 我后来是在淘宝的金士顿官方旗舰店买的
<ofan> apu5800k: 16g多少钱
<apu5800k> 可以成功刷
<ofan> 金士顿满地假货
<apu5800k> 69.9包邮费
<ofan> 这么便宜
<apu5800k> 我在淘宝的金士顿官方旗舰店买
<apu5800k> 应该不假梁
<apu5800k> 不假了
<apu5800k> 先前是在广州买的
<apu5800k> 用不了
<ofan> amazon上16g c4要$16
<xiangfu> weechat 界面和 xchat 差不多。不够专注。容易浪费时间。
<xiangfu> ofan: ^
<apu5800k> 更贵、
<ofan> xiangfu: weechat跟xchat差不多？
<apu5800k> 我买的是C10的
<xiangfu> 界面的感觉
<ofan> 扯淡把
<eexpress> irc还是opera的界面/操作最好
<ofan> weechat专业搞irc，有什么不专注的
<apu5800k> 我在ICKEY上下单买了两张sandisk的8GB
<apu5800k> 还没到货
<xiangfu> 我的意思是使用者不容易集中精神！
<apu5800k> 120块钱
<xiangfu> 不是说软件。
<ofan> 怎么不容易
<xiangfu> 你看‘http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Weechat_032_default_config.png’ 几乎和xchat 一样。
<apu5800k> ICKEY的发货速度也太慢了吧
<xiangfu> ofan: 个人感觉！！！
<imtxc> xiangfu: weechat挺好
<xiangfu> 我需要。1. no user list. 2. no channel list. 3. no join/quit message 4. highligh message notification. :)
<ofan> xiangfu: http://i.imgur.com/tFE7A.png
<imtxc> xiangfu: ……
<ofan> user list可以关掉
 * adam8157 放弃转weechat的搬个板凳听ofan推荐
<eexpress> xiangfu: yaaic
<eexpress> adam8157: 小样。不用opera。
<ofan> xiangfu: alt+= to toggle join/quit message
<adam8157> eexpress: 呕屁
<xiangfu> ofan: 你的图片就是我说的。“使用者不容易集中精神“ ：）
<eexpress> 你能鼠标选择，一键搜索？ ofan
<adam8157> ofan: 说几个weechat有的, irssi没有的大杀器?
<xiangfu> （我没有恶意，我感觉）使用者不需要同时开3个channels :)
<ofan> eexpress: c-r搜索
<ofan> tmux paste mode
<eexpress> 搜索啥网址？lol
<xiangfu> 为什么我们需要3个channels 呢？一个就够了。没有太多的时间放到irc 上。IRC上解决问题的地方。
<ofan> adam8157: 不知道什么算杀气
<eexpress> 有时候，我想搜索taobao。有时候搜索wikepidea
<imtxc> ofan: 恩 在tmux里面用weechat的话，怎么能够让不是给自己的消息不提示？
<adam8157> ofan: 说几个weechat有的, irssi没有的优点?
<ofan> xiangfu: 那就开一个窗口
<ofan> adam8157: 我很久没用irssi了
<xiangfu> 对。就开一个窗口！ ：）
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> xiangfu: 那是布局的问题，布局很容易调
<xiangfu`> 没人用rcirc?
<ofan> adam8157: irssi能保存布局么
<ofan> 记录窗口位置，buffer和窗口的绑定
<adam8157> ofan: 不能, 我不知道irssi可以有布局...
<imtxc> ofan: http://imagebin.org/239673 这样的旁边那个黄颜色的提示，能不能让只有给我的消息的时候提示
<eexpress> nnnd bs 落后时代。
<ofan> adam8157: 支持lua,py?
<adam8157> ofan: 只支持perl
<ofan> adam8157: 而且文档都不全
<ofan> imtxc: 应该有插件
<adam8157> ofan: 这个确实
<bluezd> adam8157: 你屋子里温度大概多少？
<adam8157> bluezd: 求温度计
<xiangfu> weechat 看样子也不错！
<bluezd> adam8157: 热吗？　我这屋里暖气不给力啊
<xiangfu`> 不过我正在试验 rcirc 和 irssi. :-)
<adam8157> bluezd: 连暖和的境界都达不到
<xiangfu`> 我这26C
<xiangfu`> xiangfu: hi
<xiangfu`> xiangfu: 你好
<imtxc> ofan: 这个提示，是tmux的功能对吧
<ofan> imtxc: 什么提示
<xiangfu`> xiangfu: 你好
<imtxc> ofan: 就是http://imagebin.org/239673 标题旁边那个黄色的
<ofan> imtxc: 应该是
<ofan> 有两种，一个是activity mark,一个是bell
 * adam8157 吸引我的只有nickname对齐(irssi的太烂), 迁移成本太大了...
<ofan> adam8157: 是太懒
<ofan> 基本不需要配置，插件一丢就能用
<adam8157> ofan: "I moved back to irssi after two weeks, I don't have time to write all the scripts that I need. Killing argument for me was the names list and the lack of a way to send \a on highlight1."  http://subforge.org/blogs/show/21
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: irssi vs weechat - Subforge
 * adam8157 nnnd, irssi的nicklist也经常吞字
<ofan> adam8157: 允许向终端发送字符串的话不安全
<ofan> adam8157: 容易导致字符错乱
<adam8157> ofan: 我要set window urgent
<ofan> adam8157: 干嘛的
<imtxc> tmux里面不是c-a + ，修改window name么我怎么改不了
<adam8157> ofan: 给awesome用的 跳到urgent窗口
<ofan> adam8157: 那是你x终端的事
<ofan> 得从weechat/irssi 发送\a到终端，终端设置成闪烁
<ofan> 麻烦
<adam8157> ofan: 我写到irssi的notify.pl了
<ofan> adam8157: 显示\a?
<adam8157> ofan: 是个bell
<ofan> bell就是\a
<imtxc> adam8157: 要是你配置多迁移麻烦就别换了呗，我用了两天没用出什么区别来， nick对其这个，要是有人用很长的nick，会很难看
<adam8157> imtxc: nick对齐和内置的nicklist确实很赞
<ofan> \a是个不可显示的字符，弄到ncurse会破坏界面
<fdsfkdsfjdsflksd> test
<dsfldsjfdslklkhg> ok
<kk> fdsfkdsfjdsflksd, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<bye_bye`> bluezd:  广州2012年12月16日天气预报:多云转阴,19℃~25℃,微风。
 * imtxc 原来nick的长度还有限制
<bye_bye`> imtxc: 必须.
<imtxc> bye_bye`: 25.。昨天我看哪里好像27了
<bluezd> bye_bye`: 其实冷一点挺舒服的哈， cc adam8157
<adam8157> bluezd: 我不觉得...
<bye_bye`> bluezd: 那你去把你家暖气给关了...
<bye_bye`> bluezd: 不过, 昨天下午晒死了.. 还好今天下雨了...
<bluezd> bye_bye`: 我现在就很冷啊，
 * bluezd 求带走
<bye_bye`> bluezd: 关了暖气才是冷...
<bye_bye`> bluezd: 昨天短袖 + 空调制冷.
<bluezd> bye_bye`: 我这窗边风呼呼的，暖气不热，想屎
 * bluezd 求带走
<bye_bye`> bluezd: 自己买个电暖气. 在家的时候就开开.
<bluezd> bye_bye`: 那东西即贵又费电，整不起啊
<bye_bye`> bluezd: 不贵, 800w的就很暖和了.
<bye_bye`> bluezd: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13303920747&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1355755566_3k4_364233613
<kk> bye_bye` 啥标题, ⇪ 送暖贴立奇取暖器暖风机浴室防水电暖器暖风扇电暖气电暖风-tmall.com天猫
<bluezd> bye_bye`: 算了吧，等明天给物业打电话
<apu5800k> 洗冷水就觉得暖和了
<bye_bye`> bluezd: 恩. 不是有供暖标准要超过多少度吗? 你家达标了吗?
<bluezd> bye_bye`: 木有温度计啊
<bye_bye`> bluezd: 达标了的话, 人家就不管了...
<bye_bye`> bluezd: ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 系统重启之后，在LightDM登录Gnome-Shell时，总会进入Gnome2... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395652 不知道是不是LightDM的问题， 每当我关机之前用的是Gnome-Shell， 每次关机或重启之后，再次登陆Gnome，都会默认进入Gnome2，就算我选择Gnome-Shell进入，也会默认进入Gnome2,  …
<bluezd> bye_bye`: 有什么重口味的电影推荐下
<imtxc> ofan: adam8157 不错啊，还能根据窗口大小自动选择是不是现实nicklist
<bye_bye`> bluezd: 稍等.
<bye_bye`> bluezd: http://www.yyets.com/php/resource/28637
<kk> bye_bye` ⇪ ti: 塔勒 ,Thale,其他,,资源下载,中文字幕下载,连载,YYeTs 人人影视
<bye_bye`> bluezd: http://www.yyets.com/php/resource/24470
<kk> bye_bye` ⇪ ti: 我唾弃你的坟墓(2010版),I Spit on Your Grave,美国,,资源下载,中文字幕下载,连载,YYeTs 人人影视
<bye_bye`> bluezd: 请自撸.
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<ofan> imtxc: 对
<ofan> imtxc: 这都是细节
<ofan> imtxc: 你用的啥vps
<imtxc> ofan: 一个国人的 叫啥kvm.la
<ofan> imtxc: 国内？
<imtxc> ofan: 不是 他们人在国内
<adam8157> ofan: 超过一行的文本怎么选?
<imtxc> adam8157: 是个麻烦
<imtxc> adam8157: 就是nick对齐导致的……
<ofan> imtxc: 跟对齐没关系吧
<adam8157> ofan: 怎么办呢?
<imtxc> ofan: nick后面会有个竖线，多行的时候会把那个线也选了
<ofan> ncurses的问题
<ofan> adam8157: 我没弄过这个，一直用tmux的列选择
 * adam8157 dump出超多conf的我也不喜欢, 就不能只dump非默认值么...
<ofan> imtxc: 有时候选择nick也是必要的
<ofan> 比如要引用
<ofan> 不能只选内容吧
<adam8157> ofan: 一句话一行包不住的情况
<ofan> adam8157: 如果设置为空则用默认的，比较认容易实现
<ofan> 而且weechat不用手动改配置文件
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<ofan> adam8157: 等下我看看
<ofan> 目前在厕所
<imtxc> 目前我的各种配置里面F1-F12 冲突严重啊
<ofan> 不要用function键
<imtxc> ofan: why？ 仅仅因为距离远？
<ofan> imtxc: funcrion
<ofan> imtxc: 不是
<ofan> function键在不同终端下定义不同
<imtxc> ofan: 现在我的vim、tmux 、还有xfce4 还有weechat里面都有F1-F12的配置，该想个办法清理一下了
<ofan> 我有些就绑定了两个版本的funcrion设置
<ofan> imtxc: 记得f1到f7都差不多，往后很多不一样
<imtxc> ofan: 9-12 冲突最多，又是全屏 又是 scroll nicklist ,又是 tmux window切换的。。。
<imtxc> ofan: 刚才还发现个不错的，复制错了贴的超过5行还会提示，免得被kk踢掉。。。
<imtxc> 睡觉先，明天接着看看有啥好用的地方不
<apu5800k> 全球第一台ARM超级计算机开工啦
<apu5800k> http://www.eeboard.com/news/%E5%85%A8%E7%90%83%E7%AC%AC%E4%B8%80%E5%8F%B0arm%E8%B6%85%E7%BA%A7%E8%AE%A1%E7%AE%97%E6%9C%BA%E5%BC%80%E5%B7%A5/
<kk> apu5800k 啥标题, ⇪ 全球第一台ARM超级计算机开工啦 | 爱板网
<MrYJ> 谁能告诉我～
<MrYJ> ubuntu 下 到底什么p2p 下载软件最快？
<erhandsome> MrYJ: 都没啥区别
<MrYJ> 区别大了～之前用迅雷vip 离线的那个脚本～速度不是一般的快啊～
<MrYJ> 现在收费了～我不想买～所以现在正在寻觅一款能够同样cli操作的P2P下载软件。。。。
<Stone_Lei> ubuntu 下面有没有完美解决兼容windows字符编码的方法？
<roylez_> Stone_Lei: 需要解决吗？
<Stone_Lei> 我远程telnet 上一个路由器他的编码必须改成18030 的
<Stone_Lei> 要么显示的中文就是乱码
<Stone_Lei> 但是该了之后，原来的中文的文件夹就是乱码了
<Stone_Lei> 在改回UTF-8 默认的中文文件夹正常，但是终端登录到远程的设备上显示的中文就是乱码。。
<Stone_Lei> 你们又没什么好的方法？？
<ofan> adam8157: 没有很好的办法，现在用tmux的列选择模式，可以自动删除行尾空白
<Stone_Lei> 那就是要每次都改下字符编码咯？
<Stone_Lei> 看来对中文的支持还有待改进，呵呵
<Stone_Lei> 你们是直接转的linux 还是用的wubi？
<ofan> Stone_Lei: luit
<erhandsome> MrYJ: 迅雷这种吸血鬼绝对不用
<Stone_Lei> 这个怎么说???
<Stone_Lei> 我的新手，所以我还是感觉到有些东西linux下还不是那么方便
<Stone_Lei> ofan: luit?
<sou_> 用多了 你就会顺手了 到时反而win/mac下好多东西不顺手了
<sou_> 睡了
<Stone_Lei> 哦。。 看来我还了解的太少了 呵呵
<cleamoon> linux下最好的cad是哪个？
<jusss> hi,all
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<jusss> 老师让上交篇关于天线的论文
<jusss> 各位有什么提议
<cleamoon> jusss, 不交
<apu5800k> http://www.eeboard.com/news/%E6%A0%91%E8%8E%93%E6%B4%BE%E7%9A%84%E6%96%B0%E9%85%8D%E4%BB%B6%EF%BC%9Api-face/
<kk> apu5800k 啥标题, ⇪ 树莓派的新配件：Pi-Face | 爱板网
<apu5800k> 这个好
<black_angel> 都睡啦？
<m000gle> 没有，我还在今晚可能熬夜 :)
<black_angel> 我在用一台只有 128 MB 的电脑上连着服务器来写文件呢
<black_angel> 经常敲键盘，指甲长得好快，真是郁闷！
<gebjgd> black_angel: 128的機器 ssh過去？
<black_angel> yep.
<gebjgd> black_angel: 我正在用128內存的機器和你聊天
<black_angel> gebjgd: me, too.
<black_angel> 对了，openSSH 应该也有 windows 的客户端吧，我现在正在用着 putty.
<gebjgd> putty
<black_angel> 刚到 openssh 官网查了下，openssh 的官方推荐在 windows 端是 putty
<cleamoon> linux下没有正常点的cad吗？
<apu5800k> 我在用没有内存的键盘和你们聊天
<apu5800k> 哈
<gebjgd> 沒有內存的鍵盤？
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 普通的键盘
<black_angel> apu5800k: 搞定那玩意啦
<gebjgd> 這不是廢話麽
<apu5800k> 搞定了
<black_angel> apu5800k: 搞不定就送我啦，哈哈
<apu5800k> 新买的SD卡可以用了
<black_angel> gebjgd: 他说的是“树莓派”
<apu5800k> 不同批次的
<gebjgd> black_angel: dockstar路過
<black_angel> apu5800k: 什么牌子的
<gebjgd> 用了1年多了
<apu5800k> 金士顿的
<apu5800k> SD10V16GB
<black_angel> apu5800k: 不同批次是什么意思呀
<apu5800k> 先前买的那个SD卡和我后来买的两张SD卡是同型号，但是不同的批号
<apu5800k> 就是不同时间生产的
<apu5800k> 后来买的SD卡是在淘宝的金士顿官方旗舰店买的
<black_angel> 不同批次就可以正常使用？还有这种事
<apu5800k> 嗯，不同的外壳
<black_angel> 原来是淘宝网呀，我还是依赖京东多一点！
<apu5800k> 我怀疑那个在广州买的是假货
<black_angel> apu5800k: 我晕！
<apu5800k> 因为它的外壳和我在官方旗舰店买的不一样
<apu5800k> 金士顿假货太多了
<black_angel> apu5800k: 的确是
<apu5800k> 网上金士顿的内存假货最多
<apu5800k> 我自己买了工具把上次掉下来的电容给焊上去了
<black_angel> 到京东商场买嘛，带发票的，就算是假货也能退换呀
<black_angel> 那另外一台也能用啦
<apu5800k> 我在装外壳的时候，失手把树莓派主板的电容给弄掉下来了
<black_angel> :(
<apu5800k> 拿到修理手机店那里，他们不肯修
<black_angel> 那小家伙那么小
<apu5800k> 甚至连看都不看
<black_angel> 你 RP 有问题吧
<gebjgd> 外殼太小了 還是什麽？
<gebjgd> 你買的是官方外殼？
<apu5800k> 我只好自己买电烙铁和锡条
<black_angel> 现在两台都能跑啦？
<apu5800k> 我买的是东莞卖家设计的外壳
<apu5800k> 现在两台都能跑了
<apu5800k> 哈
<black_angel> Congratulation!
<apu5800k> 两台我都没有连接显示器了
<gebjgd> 還買2台
<gebjgd> 你幹嘛用
<apu5800k> 我用一个28块钱的无线路由器通过网线把树莓派连接起来
<gebjgd> 之後呢
<black_angel> 28 块钱？
<apu5800k> 通过ssh连接到树莓派上安装软件啊
<apu5800k> 中文字体
<apu5800k> 网络管理器
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 我的問題是 你買2個幹嘛用
<apu5800k> 买来测试
<black_angel> 他是准备送我一个的
<apu5800k> 哈
<black_angel> 测试完，就送我的嘛，懂不？
<gebjgd> 測試什麽？
<apu5800k> 我是想看到底国产的和英国产的有什么不同
<gebjgd> 穩定性唄
<apu5800k> 再说，我这个测试完了，可以送人
<black_angel> 哈哈
<black_angel> 怎么那么晚都还不睡呀
<apu5800k> 我对比了
<apu5800k> 发现国产和英国产的可以从外观看的出来
<apu5800k> 国产的电路板印刷字体比较粗
<black_angel> 你们慢慢研究啦，我要先去睡啦，太晚啦，困死了
<apu5800k> 英国产的电路板印刷字体比较细小
<apu5800k> 嗯
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 你要是用它當下載機器還行或者跑arm debian 當省電的桌面
<apu5800k> 可以做很多实验了
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 所以我說我早就用了這東西了
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 1年多了
<gebjgd> apu5800k: dockstar
<apu5800k> 我可以送给喜欢玩电子的小孩子
<apu5800k> 呵呵
<apu5800k> 然后，让他们做作业
<apu5800k> 用树莓派实现某样功能
<apu5800k> 比如，让他们给树莓派实现远程登录
<gebjgd> apu5800k: .......
<apu5800k> 这个不错
<apu5800k> 还有，让他们思考怎么用电池给树莓派供电
<apu5800k> 体验动手带来的乐趣
<apu5800k> gebjgd: 你买的那个硬盘底座多少钱？？
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 你真無聊
<apu5800k> 怎么会无聊呢？？？
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 66歐
<apu5800k> è´µ
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 跑的arm debian
<apu5800k> 哦
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 自己刷的uboot
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 我用了1年了
<apu5800k> 反应速度怎么样
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 正在用他和你聊天
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你买树莓派了？
<apu5800k> 哦
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 顯然沒有
<apu5800k> 我已经实现了把树莓派系统安装在U盘里面了
<cleamoon> 买那玩意干什么
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 當下載機器 或者 省電的桌面
<apu5800k> 这样，用一张512MB卡就可以启动树莓派了
<apu5800k> 嗯，很省电
<apu5800k> 用手机充电器供电
<apu5800k> 最高不超过6W
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 直接拿电脑下
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 費電
<apu5800k> 安装好中文字体，把树莓派设置为中文环境
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 我的dockstar才3w
<apu5800k> 我说的是最高满载是6w
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 滿載3w
<apu5800k> 平时用的话应该也是3w、
<apu5800k> 你的硬盘不吃电么？？
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 用的u盤
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 硬盤自動省電 關閉
<apu5800k> 我现在缺少一个带电源的USB hub
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 房租包电
<apu5800k> 那些便宜的肯定用不了
<apu5800k> cleamoon: 那也不能任意用啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你這思想和大多數中國人還有弱智美國人一樣
<cleamoon> 那你们怎么想？
<apu5800k> gebjgd: 你会买三星的平板么？
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 正在用三星的平板
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 為什麽不買
<apu5800k> 现在在网上看到一款用三星4核处理器4412的开发板
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 不要開發板 要平板
<apu5800k> 你的平板性能怎么样？？？
<apu5800k> 开发板可以做的很多事情啊
<apu5800k> 平板被限制了
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 為什麽被限制了？
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 說說看
<apu5800k> 扩展接口
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 有usb
<apu5800k> 你的平板电脑有几个USB接口啊
<apu5800k> 那个开发板有6个
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 加了usb hub 無線個
<apu5800k> 不要
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 我能帶出去用 你的開發板行麽
<apu5800k> 哈
<apu5800k> 是吧
<apu5800k> 便携性
<apu5800k> 你的平板不带网线接口
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 這年頭誰還用開發板啊 你可以自己裝arm的台式機了
<apu5800k> 只能用无线的连接
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你买三星了？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 上次去美國就買了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你記性果然好差
<apu5800k> 你不是买的NEXUS7么
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 那是ofan
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 我想買nexus 10 或者nexus 7 hspda版本
<apu5800k> 你买的tab10.2
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 难道不是nexus 10吗？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, note 10.1？
<Pwnna> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=pF5z9KMf 不能休眠是什么问题？
<Pwnna> 重启一下就没问题了
<gebjgd> apu5800k: tab 2 7.0
<cleamoon> gebjgd, why tab 2 7.0？
<apu5800k> 喜欢小的
<apu5800k> 容易携带
<apu5800k> 现在很多的平板电脑了
<apu5800k> 让人眼花撩乱
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那時候沒有nexus7
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 用systemd
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 有关系吗？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 买早了？
<cleamoon> apu5800k, 性价比还是nexus
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 有
<apu5800k> 嗯
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 为什么
<apu5800k> 送人
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 7寸還是有hspda功能最好
<apu5800k> 再买个新的
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 因為你用的ubuntu什麽upstart
<apu5800k> 或者持币以待
<ofan> gebjgd: nexus 7
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 所以说呢？upstart可以同时启动多个进程
<Pwnna> 跟sleep有什么关系？
<cleamoon> http://store.indiecity.com/
<gebjgd> ofan: 我要hspda的版本
<apu5800k> 明年以相同的价格可以买到比现在性能快一倍的设备
<kk> cleamoon 啥标题, ⇪ IndieCity: The One Stop Shop for Indie Games
<gebjgd> ofan: 沒有3g的就沒有意義了
<apu5800k> LTE的都有了
<ofan> gebjgd: nexus 7出了3g版了
<ofan> 32gb 249刀
<gebjgd> ofan: 沒貨
<ofan> 等呗
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 有什么用？
<apu5800k> gebjgd: 你可以用3G无线路由器啊
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 一個3G無線路由器多少錢呢
<apu5800k> 便宜的要死
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 你說的是兲朝
<ofan> apu5800k: 啥时候给我寄rasp pi
<apu5800k> 老大
<apu5800k> 树莓派好了
<apu5800k> 你要买么
<apu5800k> 可以送你一个了
<apu5800k> 真的
<ofan> 你要卖？
<apu5800k> 没有
<apu5800k> 可以帮你代购一个e
<cleamoon> apu5800k, 送我一个
<ofan> 恩 我想要，但现在没或
<ofan> 没货
<apu5800k> 邮费你到付哈
<ofan> apu5800k: 我可以付邮费
<cleamoon> apu5800k, 你住哪？
<apu5800k> 我在大陆
<ofan> 广东最好
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 广东的
<ofan> 广州发货便宜
<apu5800k> 发到米国不知要多少天？
<ofan> rasp pi其实就是赚钱的
<cleamoon> apu5800k, 寄到欧洲多少钱？
<ofan> 周边附件都贵的要死
<alvin_rxg> 我要个韩国的四核货
<apu5800k> 那个135美刀
<ofan> 没用
<apu5800k> 嗯
<ofan> rp的wifi卡贵死
<ofan> sd卡也贵死
<apu5800k> 26块钱一个
<cleamoon> apu5800k, 我要个nexus 10, 我给你邮费
<ofan> 现在弄了个store，开始敛财了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你直接買個普通的就行了
<alvin_rxg> 就图它带 wifi 呀…
<ofan> gebjgd: 只有板子没用
<apu5800k> WIFI卡不贵的
<gebjgd> wifi沒用 有usb的wifi卡
<ofan> 至少要弄过wifi卡和sd
<gebjgd> 插上直接能認的
<apu5800k> cleamoon: 我木有nexus10
<ofan> apu5800k: 几个usb ？
<alvin_rxg> 韩国货性能好……
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 韩国的性能很好
<apu5800k> 1600
<piggybox> 除了韩国车。。。
<cleamoon> apu5800k, 买去呀
<apu5800k> 国内现货包邮费
<apu5800k> 我没有贝宝帐号
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你那个tab 2多少钱？
<apu5800k> 买不了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 現在美國賣 180刀
<ofan> 我nas的256m，渣cpu都能跑很多东西
<ofan> 那个四核根本多余
<gebjgd> 四核的那個能當桌面跑了
<apu5800k> 肯定了
<piggybox> 是啊，除了游戏现在平板的计算能力实在绰绰有余
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 挺便宜的
<ofan> apu5800k: rp的ethernet是100m？
<gebjgd> 我也想買個4核心的
<gebjgd> 跑android用
<apu5800k> 就是用来当桌面跑
<apu5800k> 嗯
<gebjgd> 專門跑游戲
<ofan> 100m有点挫了
<apu5800k> 100M的以太网连接
<ofan> 我wifi都300m
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 弄个模拟器不好吗？
<apu5800k> 够了
<ofan> 不够用的，至少1000m
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 慢
<apu5800k> 那样的话
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不如直接弄個arm盒子 跑android
<apu5800k> 你可以买个APU E350的主板
<ofan> 不过我路由也渣，ethernet接口都100m的
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 跑不了android
<ofan> nas的1000m都用不上
<apu5800k> 1000m的网络
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 真奢侈
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 7寸够看书吗？
<apu5800k> 安卓有X86版本的了
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 你實驗過麽
<apu5800k> 我都有在虚拟机上安装了
<apu5800k> 嗯
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 實驗了再來說
<gebjgd> apu5800k: app就沒有幾個能用的
<apu5800k> 可以的
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 我這裏專門有台機器跑 android x86
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 屁
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 一堆軟件用不了
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 不然intel現在在做什麽
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 7寸？ 從來不看書
<apu5800k> 主要是那些软件的显示分辨率有问题了
<piggybox> intel不是也要改投arm了嘛
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 是 軟件無法使用
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 你實驗了之後再說
<apu5800k> arm是大势
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你难道还有一个10寸的？
<gebjgd> piggybox: amd 改投 arm了
<ofan> 装毛android
<ofan> 就一小服务器
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那你7寸的干什么？
<ofan> 弄最小的linux环境
<apu5800k> 我把那台E350主机给女朋友用了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 放著
<ofan> cleamoon: gebjgd 德国壕，档次高
<piggybox> gebjgd:  但amd搞什么服务器用arm芯片。。。
<apu5800k> 买个技嘉的GA-E350-USB3主板才600多
<ofan> piggybox: 省电啊
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 才
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 你真有錢
<apu5800k> 老大，双核处理器
<apu5800k> 1.6GHZ
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 聽你的口氣感覺你月薪10w軟民逼
<ofan> 我上网本就e350
<piggybox> ofan:  不过现在arms的vps性能就比较那个了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 送我
<apu5800k> 那个显卡的性能很好
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 憑什麽送你？
<ofan> piggybox: 组cluster
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你才是二代的样子
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我是我自己掙錢買的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 因为我想要
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 想要自己買去
<apu5800k> 比英特尔的那些集成显示芯片好多了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 壕
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 没钱
<ofan> gebjgd: 600包括cpu和显卡的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你都二代了 還沒前
<gebjgd> ofan: 跑不了android
<gebjgd> ofan: 沒意思
<gebjgd> ofan: 我需要個強勁的arm android游戲機
<ofan> win7都能跑
<ofan> android算毛
<gebjgd> ofan: 我需要android only的機器
<apu5800k> 嗯
<ofan> 那cpu能玩3d游戏
<apu5800k> 就是可以跑win7、
<gebjgd> ofan: 跑androi市場裏的游戲
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 首先我就不是二代
<apu5800k> 支持硬件解码高清视频
<piggybox> 。。。游戏还是买xbox算了，android/ios上都是些小游戏
<gebjgd> piggybox: 800兆的是小游戲？
<ofan> xbox+1
<apu5800k> 用安卓玩游戏太浪费了
<ofan> ge
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 现在领的福利只有每月400，不够花的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 寜願買 ps3
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在游戏没个10G不好意思出
<cleamoon> ä¹°psp
<apu5800k> PS3也不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 擦
<ofan> 800M那是5年前的
<gebjgd> 我說的是android的游戲
<ofan> 8年前的
<apu5800k> 大型的游戏
<gebjgd> 要的就是android游戲
<ofan> gebjgd: android打游戏就是GTA
<gebjgd> 隨筆玩
<apu5800k> 嗯
<gebjgd> 隨便玩 免費
<piggybox> psp过时了吧？ps vita也卖得不好，唉sony
<ofan> 这些游戏跟PC 2000年到2005年的水平差不多
<cleamoon> piggybox, psp游戏至少比手机的好
<apu5800k> 新的设备出很快
<ofan> piggybox: 我室友弄了个psv还觉得挺nb
<piggybox> cleamoon:  嗯，手机都是休闲游戏
<apu5800k> 应用软件跟不上硬件的发展速度
<gebjgd> psv確實牛逼
<gebjgd> 配置相當厲害了
<piggybox> ofan:  psv游戏太少，主要问题是
<ofan> 渣psv
<apu5800k> 有限制的
<apu5800k> 不自由
<ofan> piggybox: sony的特点
<ofan> 只搞自己的
<gebjgd> sony粉路過
<ofan> 还得弄记忆棒
<ofan> piggybox: 还没破解
<apu5800k> 话说sony的产品还好了
<ofan> 二代才玩
<apu5800k> 就是那个记忆棒就有些蛋疼
<apu5800k> 买了，只能用在sony家的设备
<ofan> apu5800k: 给我寄rasp pi吧
<cleamoon> 游戏最好还是pc
<gebjgd> 訂個sony xpedia play 去
<ofan> cleamoon: 最好还是console
<apu5800k> 把你地址发过来
<piggybox> pc也要手柄才好玩，还要不断升显卡
<ofan> pc要玩好游戏没个1000刀搞不来
<apu5800k> PC玩什么游戏
<ofan> apu5800k: 大型3d
<cleamoon> ofan, 太specific，不值
<cleamoon> apu5800k, 即时战略
<ofan> cleamoon: 200多刀买个全能游戏机有啥不行
<cleamoon> ofan, 你说的是什么？ps3？
<piggybox> ps3, xbox, wii都200多刀
<ofan> cleamoon: xbox+kinect
<ofan> piggybox: 你有吗？
<cleamoon> piggybox, 还要买游戏的
<cleamoon> ofan, 我们这里没那么便宜...
<piggybox> ofan:  我有xbox啊
<ofan> piggybox: mod过了？
<ofan> cleamoon: 你二代怕啥
<piggybox> ofan:  没
<ofan> piggybox: 那游戏都要买啊
<piggybox> ofan:  你在美国还敢用盗版？
<ofan> 刷光驱固件的kit还好贵
<cleamoon> ofan, 不是二代，是就不说了
<ofan> piggybox: 美国用盗版全世界最多
<piggybox> ofan:  好些刷了就不能用xbox live联机了
<piggybox> ofan:  好像
<ofan> piggybox: 不能吗
<ofan> 那个只是改光驱，不改系统
<ofan> 说的哪个应该是刷了自制系统
<cleamoon> ofan, 我没gebjgd壕
<piggybox> ofan:  反正我就用它跳跳舞
<ofan> piggybox: 额...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你當然沒有我壕 你是高中未畢業
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我都上班2年了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 但是我沒有你那樣的爹媽
<ofan> piggybox: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac499647
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 能把你弄到歐洲
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ 这是用生命在跳舞啊！！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<piggybox> 我一直以为瑞典是非移民国家
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那你怎么来的？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 那就不知道了
<cleamoon> piggybox, 瑞典是非移民国家
<gebjgd> piggybox: 他全家都在瑞典 典型的二代
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你我比不了
<piggybox> ofan:  跳得不错啊，哈哈
<ofan> piggybox: lol
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你全家不在？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不在
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 父母不在歐洲
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你爸媽都在歐洲
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 让你父母搬过来，你不就也二代了吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那叫一代
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 搬不過來
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 所以說你是二代啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 令人羡慕的二代
<piggybox> gebjgd:  这话题有点无聊了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 为什么搬不过来？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 所以和他聊天感覺很無聊
<gebjgd> piggybox: 總是在冒傻氣
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你们总是聊壕话题，我没钱
 * ofan 德国壕和瑞典二代的对峙
<cleamoon> 我什么时候才能过上和你们一样花天酒地的生活呀....
<gebjgd> 你已經在過了
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 這樣的學生不知道有多麽羡慕你
<ofan> 羡慕我什么
<gebjgd> ofan: 你中文變的好差
<gebjgd> ofan: 說你羡慕他
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦 你对我说的，谁中文查啊
<ofan> å·®
 * ofan 求变二代
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我们都很羡慕你
 * ofan 求变壕
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你的成功我們沒法復制
<ofan> cleamoon: gebjgd 吊丝表示很羡慕你们
<gebjgd> ofan: 你畢業啊 找到工作就行了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我连高中毕业都还有一段呢......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你都有綠卡了 還擔心個屁啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 为什么偏要复制我的？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 担心没钱花
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我們還在擔心被打回原籍
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你比我們幸福多了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你不需要担心这个吧.......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 顯然需要
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我還沒長居
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你早就有了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, .......没长居就这么得瑟呀？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 得瑟什麽了？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 二代
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 壕呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我壕也是我自己掙錢來的 不像你 吃爹媽的爛貨
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我又不壕
<ofan> 刚刚一同事小姑娘，聊起来这世界末日这事了，她说，得在21号前回家好好祭奠一下老祖宗，让他们在那边先把房子买上，省得过几天一下子过去这么多人，房价又死贵死贵的买不起了。我次奥。。奇葩啊。
<ofan> 吃饱了 又想睡觉 擦
<cleamoon> ofan, 吃饱就睡是幸福的
<apu5800k> 哦
<apu5800k> 快可以吃成猪头了吧
<ofan> cleamoon: 只是困，但我不想睡
<cleamoon> ofan, 干嘛不睡
<apu5800k> 睡觉去
<ofan> cleamoon: 要学习啊，不然就得滚蛋啊
<cleamoon> ofan, 你们那里现在几点？
<ofan> cleamoon: 2PM
<alvin_rxg> 国内是 3am
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦...那是不能睡...
<ofan> 不过已经躺床上了
<cleamoon> ofan, 你没在学校？
<ofan> cleamoon: 放假了
<cleamoon> ofan, ......
<cleamoon> ofan, 那就可以休息了
<ofan> cleamoon: 休息毛
<cleamoon> ofan, 对了，你是学什么来的？
<ofan> cleamoon: 学厨师的
<alvin_rxg> 别听他吹，他学搬砖的
<cleamoon> ofan, ......
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......
<ofan> cleamoon: CS的
<ofan> cleamoon: chef science
<alvin_rxg> cheat science
<cleamoon> ofan, counter strike?
<ofan> cleamoon: chef science
<cleamoon> ofan, 那是什么玩意？
<ofan> cleamoon: 厨师科学
<ofan> cleamoon: 食神看没看过
<cleamoon> ofan, 没有
<ofan> cleamoon: 周润发演的那个
<cleamoon> ofan, 听说过
<ofan> cleamoon: 恩 就是讲一个chef science的学生辍学创办新东方的故事
<cleamoon> ofan, .......你也想这么做吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 比不了
<cleamoon> ofan, 在美国弄新西方教中文
<gebjgd> ofan: 你就忽悠吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 還廚師專業
<gebjgd> ofan: 廚師專業的還天天吃垃圾食品
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我家还天天吃垃圾食品呢...
<kk>  06:11
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-18
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> 羊毛出在羊身上，便宜的东西肯定中国便宜
<imtxc> 早
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我爹妈都是特级厨师，我们出门都是吃洋快餐
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 出去吃中餐，这个不好，那个有问题，弄得很扫兴，所以只能吃洋快餐
<microcai> 论坛挂了 ？
 * microcai 论坛挂了 ？
<microcai> kk
<abine1> 各位早
<abine1> 新买了一个主板
<abine1> 90块钱
<imtxc> microcai: 没挂啊
<abine1> imtxc: 在啊
<imtxc> abine1: 恩
<abine1> 我电脑木有声音了
<imtxc> abine1: 早，90块钱就能买个主板啊，靠谱不
<microcai> kk http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: 首页 | Ubuntu
<abine1> 还没收到货
<abine1> 今天到货
<iIlL0oO> microcai: 9点开始说新帖
<abine1> 下午5点这样会收到
<iIlL0oO> microcai: 晚上22点结束
<abine1> 到时侯开始测试
<abine1> 不能用的话，退货回去
<amosk> hi
<kk> amosk, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<abine1> gfrog: 早
<imtxc> iIlL0oO: 这个kk是你的bot么
<amosk>  #kernel 成 invite only ?
<iIlL0oO> imtxc: 机密
<imtxc> iIlL0oO: 那应该就不是，不然你怎么没帽子 bot都有
<abine1> 坑定不是了
<abine1> 对吧
<abine1> 好冷
<microcai> 。。
<jusss_> test
<kk> jusss_, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<onlylove> 90块的主板？G31？
<jusss_> 又要考试了。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • chmod命令无效的原因 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395668 今天发现按照书上例子来做，程序竟然无法执行。在网上找了下原因才知道，原来chmod改变文件权限是有限制的，它只能在linux分区下生效，否则权限改不了。这点书上没说，新手需知道。 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<imtxc> 如果cpu上面不支持pae的话，我给编译内核的时候选择了64G内存支持，会启动不了？
<abine1> onlylove: 不是G31的
<abine1> 树莓派能干啥
<abine1> http://www.shumeipai.net/read.php?tid-266.html
<kk> abine1 啥标题, ⇪ Raspberry pi 项目方案收集（树莓派能干啥）|开发&扩展&方案&DIY - 树莓派论坛 - Powered by shumeipai.net
<black_angel> 我想使用 `hdparm -d /dev/sda` 命令来检测下硬盘的 DMA 模式是否打开，可是却被告知：
<black_angel>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<black_angel> 怎么回事呢？
<iIlL0oO> black_angel: sudo hdparm -d /dev/sda
<black_angel> iIlL0oO: 已经 sudo 了
<hamo> adam8157_away: 犇蛋蛋
<jusss_> hamo: mplayer的网站是啥?
<hamo> jusss_: www.mplayerhq.hu
<jusss_> hamo: 你的mplayer是自己编译的还是直接下的二进制文件?
<hamo> jusss_: 源里面
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • powerpc 开发板insmod hello.ko的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395672 模块的vermagic和开发板内核的vermagic如下： root@p1010rdb:~/hello# modinfo hello.ko filename: hello.ko license: Dual BSD/GPL vermagic: 2.6.35 mod_unload 686 root@p1010rdb:~/hello# uname -r 2.6.35+ hello.ko 是在主机上交叉编译的，引 …
<ofan> 谁用过py ctypes
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛倒霉
<MeaCulpa> 刚才不小心踢掉了路由器电源，优越的电信110 ip没有了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog> adam8157_away: 犇蛋蛋
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 为毛110就优越呢？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog ... 因为网游封那些5x 6x中国ip
<qiao> morning ~
<ofan> dysym可以不用dlopen就能查找symbol,ctypes不行?
<yunfan> http://www.aqee.net/programmer-frog-princess/
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: 程序员和青蛙公主
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛君
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 用 hamo 搔 roylez 
<roylez> ...
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> roylez: 羡慕和尚的生活了？
<huntxu> bluezd: fedora那麽多yum源怎麽指定優先級？
<huntxu> hamo: 黑貓
<hamo> huntxu: 胡胡
<gynix> ?
<huntxu> roylez: 和尚樂
<kingbo> 请问irssi屏蔽irc进出信息的script哪个好用？
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子...
<roylez> huntxu: 你为啥没去渣打
<huntxu> adam8157_away: 不用上班的淡淡
<huntxu> roylez: 渣銀行免談
<huntxu> roylez: 瑞銀就考慮
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • bash问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395676 bash-3.2$ CC=~/bin/gcc make mytarget 上面命令中变量"CC" 是怎样起作用的？ bash怎么知道要运行make命令的，这是什么bash的命令语法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 uzasun — 2012-12-18 11:10
<bluezd> huntxu: 我用　fastestmirror　选择最快的源
<roylez> huntxu: 为啥？
<huntxu> bluezd: 然後，怎麽讓它優先 = =
<huntxu> roylez: 不對，應該是在天津的都不考慮
<bluezd> huntxu: 不清楚 ......
<huntxu> bluezd: 那你選擇最快的之後怎麽讓他只去那下載。。。
<bluezd> huntxu: --downloadonly
<huntxu> bluezd: 太gaoji了 @_@
<bluezd> huntxu: 好像还可以指定download dir --downloaddir
<huntxu> bluezd: 我不是要這個，我要指定在我附近的源優先級高...
<bluezd> huntxu: yum-plugin-priorities.noarch　装这个 plugin
<huntxu> bluezd: thx
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_ 
<bluezd> huntxu: np
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_ 
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_ 
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_ 
<huntxu> 三連擊
<kk> huntxu: .. ..
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] 这都是啥啊
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-rRy586Jy3ys/UM6vNAvOcTI/AAAAAAAAIHs/fO1ZlXTHSQs/s902/12-12-16+-+1
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 现在我的google服务基本上全靠 SSH了.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 想修改ubuntu12.04完整版托盘小程序的显示个数 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395681 想随意修改托盘的个数种类，如题一样，你们可有方法帮组一下我 统计信息: 发表于 由 BIVG_youtoo — 2012-12-18 11:48
<jusss_> roylez: 刚看完the raven,除了结局不错，前面可以是实在不怎么滴。。。
<jusss_> roylez: 昨晚还看了一部Dark Shadows
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • googel earth 使用时，出现乱码，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395684 我使用linux mint 13, 从软件中心下载安装googel earth, 界面出现乱码，怎样让它直接显示英文？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jesse.zwd — 2012-12-18 12:06
<jusss_> roylez: Dark Shadows剧情果然跟一般的不同。。。
<abine1> 开吃了
<vrisis> 有人嘛～
<imtxc> 这么多人呢
<vrisis> 有高手在新加坡吗？
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<FrankLv> 登陆账号后 share desktop功能能共享相同的桌面 (本机+远程） 我能在开机的时候就这样做么？
<devilken> n
<FrankLv> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169482/how-do-i-automatically-enable-desktop-sharing-on-startup
<kk> FrankLv ⇪ ti: screen - How do I automatically enable desktop sharing on startup - Ask Ubuntu
<FrankLv> 是no
<jusss_> test
<kk> jusss_, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<iIlL0oO> ls
<jusss_> iIlL0oO: ls是啥
<iIlL0oO> jusss_: 就是 dir 的意思
<jusss_> iIlL0oO: ...那在这里ls是啥意思
<jusss_> 这里貌似没目录呀。。。
<iIlL0oO> jusss_: 看错
 * palomino|working slaps Orc|Working 
<jusss_> iIlL0oO: 我在~/下ls下能刷2屏多，你呢
<Orc|Working> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32720
<kk> Orc|Working ⇪ ti: Solidot | 定位防火长城
<caleb-> jusss_: 不整理下？
<jusss_> caleb-: 太懒了，没整理。。。有4k的caleb-大师
<jusss_> caleb-: 大师，loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time no see
<caleb-> 嗯，前阵子在玩老 PC 游戏
<xiaopeng> 问一个非常低级的问题
<xiaopeng> 在IRC的频道中
<xiaopeng> #某个频道 和 ##某个频道 什么区别？
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 习惯上 ##foo 是非官方频道
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 比如 ##ubuntu
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 不过一般大家都用一个 # 而已
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 哦，原来是这样啊，怪不得，##这样的频道去的人很少呢
<iIlL0oO> jusss_: 我新装的系统,只有半屏
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 再问您一个问题
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 如果之前不存在某个频道，比如像 ##coat，如果我/join ##coat
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 这样是不是就是创建了这个频道呢？
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 就自动变成管理员了
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 是
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 然后可以请系统服务 ChanServ 协助看门，这样你退出后该频道也不会消失
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 那么能不能删除呢？有时我很无知，就犯了这样的错误。
<jusss_> caleb-: 不对吧，# ##的区别应该是所在的服务器不同吧
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 任何频道没注册的话，所有人员退出就消失了
<jusss_> caleb-: join #english会自动跳到##english
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 如果是你一人新创建的，退出后该频道就没了
<abine1> 树莓派有新版本的系统了
<caleb-> jusss_: 那是因为设置了跳转
<abine1> 12.16的
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 哦，这几乎和一个不注册的 irc 用户名是一样的。
<xiaopeng> jusss_: 有时我用 # 和 ## 会登录到同一个频道
<xiaopeng> 所以很困惑# 和 ## 的区别
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 有跳转才会到同一个
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 原来是这样
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 现在我明白了这些区别，谢谢！:-)
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 再问一个问题，可以吗？
<xiaopeng> 就是在 irc 上如果你想传输给别人文件，怎么传输呢？
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 直接问就好，不用先问“是否能问”
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 有相关的命令吗？
<caleb-> xiaopeng: irc 本身支持传输文件，不过不是每个 client 都好使
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 可以搜 irc dcc
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 我记得以前有个/d...我记不清了，好像有时可以有时又不可以
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 我搜搜
<caleb-> 速度慢，有些人又默认关闭
<caleb-> 还是网盘吧
<caleb-> 以前文件小用 dcc 传还行
<caleb-> 现在动不动就 100M
<adam8157> caleb-: 好久不见啊
<caleb-> adam8157: 下午好
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋
<ofan> 各位壕好
<adam8157> GNUdog: 基狗
<onlylove> 怎么能光问候壕啊
<hamo> adam8157: 基蛋
<hamo> GNUdog: 基狗
<jusss_> caleb-: freenode本身不支持dcc吧，dcc应该是客户端自己的实现吧，就像/me 指令一样
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子
<GNUdog> hamo: 何必自取其辱呢。。
<roylez> adam8157 GNUdog 都不给我踢的机会？
<GNUdog> roylez: 请便
<jusss_> 上课去
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 你能看见请求吗？
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * roylez 终于如愿了
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 没看到
<xiaopeng> caleb-: 哦，看来是不行的。
<caleb-> xiaopeng: 嗯，我把 dcc 关了 XD
<onlylove> 可怜的hamo
<xiaopeng> caleb-: dcc？还是用其他方法吧。
<abine1> hamo
<kk> 新 西北校区 • uygi http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395704 1.7-4c9 2.免费 3.要密码 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2012-12-18 13:55
<ofan> nnnd 终于解决剪切版问题了
<onlylove> hamo还没回来……
<iIlL0oO> https://github.com/redmine/redmine
<kk> iIlL0oO ⇪ t: redmine/redmine · GitHub
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • ubuntu12.04下使用eclipse开发gtk+程序，为什么语法检查去除不了啊？能编译运行。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395706 ubuntu12.04下使用eclipse开发gtk+程序，一直都有语法检查错误，关闭拼写检查还是一样，能编译通过，也能正常运行。 哪位前辈曾经遇到过的？帮帮忙，谢 …
<jusss_> iIlL0oO: irssi怎么设置翻页时翻一页而不是半页?
<jusss_> adam8157: irssi翻页能翻一页而不是半页吗
<iIlL0oO> jusss_: 按2下
<jusss_> iIlL0oO: 按数字键2？
 * palomino|working 偷摸主席
<iOpera> roylez: lol 听说你被评为最性感的人了。
<jusss_> iOpera: irssi怎么设置翻一页而不是半页
<palomino|working> 衰，这么快就被发现了
<iOpera> irssi是多年前，进不去X的时候，才用的东西。没兴趣。 jusss_
<iOpera> palomino|working: 你不是和 roylez 有心灵感应的嘛。
 * palomino|working 尝试感应ee
<iOpera> 哪不可能
<jusss_> iOpera: 那我应该尝试换weechat ?
<iOpera> 不知道
<iOpera> http://eexpress.github.com/deb/cairo-weather_0.90_amd64.deb 新版本。
<palomino|working> :o
<jusss_> roylez: irssi翻整页怎么整
<iOpera> 为啥cairo一顿乱改，居然也正常
<roylez> jusss_: 没这需求
<jusss_> roylez: ...你irssi不翻页吗
<jusss_> roylez: 还是你只翻半页
<iOpera> jusss_: 乐乐是粗线条作风的。
<iOpera> 不需要你这
<jusss_> iOpera: 粗线条是啥
<iOpera> 自己体会
<iOpera> 腰比较粗嘛
<jusss_> ...
<abine1> 哈
<iIlL0oO> jusss_: 用 opera 也可以上irc ,就是内存比irssi多用点
<roylez> iOpera: 你才腰粗
<iIlL0oO> 缺少运动
<iOpera> 我证明，这里酷胖腰最粗。
<jusss_> iIlL0oO: 没装opera,已经装3个浏览器了，ff ,seamonkey,chrome
<onlylove> ff有chatzilla可以用
<iOpera> 蛋蛋其实没腰。不好说。
<iIlL0oO> jusss_: 因该体验一下再 删掉
<abine1> 用empathy-chat
<jusss_> ff seamonkey容易崩溃，chrome不能在X下设置代理
<abine1> 不用浏览器也能用IRC
<jusss_> iIlL0oO: 体验过了，
<abine1> chrome不好用
<iIlL0oO> jusss_: chrome 代理是安装插件
<jusss_> chatzilla不是很喜欢
<onlylove> 那你用emacs
<abine1> chrome无法封杀google的广告
<jusss_> iIlL0oO: chrome在gnome下可以直接设置socks代理
<iOpera> bs一堆整天换irc客户端的家伙。
<iOpera>  Expand
<iOpera>  Reply  Delete  Favorite  More
<jusss_> iIlL0oO: 在X下不能设置，提示需要de的某些东东
<abine1> ee呢？
<abine1> iOpera: 你是EE？
<roylez> jusss_: 神腰最粗，神一个手指头顶你一个腰粗，想想他的腰吧
<jusss_> 没用过emacs,
<onlylove> 或者直接用web版的
<abine1> 以前有个iGoogle的是你吧》
<abine1> 嗯
<iOpera> 。。
<jusss_> roylez: ...那神的体重得是多少呀
<iIlL0oO> 会不会是水桶
<abine1> 神的体重嘛是无与伦比的
<iOpera> archl: 出来下。
<roylez> jusss_: 知道什么叫做无量（良）神么
<archl> iOpera: ...
<abine1> 哈
<archl> iOpera: 你个坏家伙，我刚看这个页面
<iOpera> archl: 去买nexus 10不。
<archl> iOpera: 那是什么？
<abine1> 买吧
<iIlL0oO> http://spu.taobao.com/spu/3c/detail.htm?spm=1020.2.4.5.IaHdnl&cat=1512&spuid=207201447
<kk> iIlL0oO 啥标题, ⇪ 淘宝手机市场--ZTE/中兴 U985
<iOpera> 不是没钱买本本嘛。
<abine1> google的亲儿子
<iOpera> palomino|working: 告诉 archl 吧
<palomino|working> ?_?
<jusss_> iOpera: 你们在讲啥ji情？
<palomino|working> ji者见ji
<abine1> E: dpkg 被中断，您必须手工运行 sudo dpkg --configure -a 解决此问题。
<abine1> 这是咋回事啊？
<abine1> 不能更新系统了
<archl> iOpera:  你买吧。
<iOpera> abine1: 多用aptitude
<abine1> 多买几个
<iOpera> archl: 你这也没钱？
<archl> iOpera: 感觉就像个游戏机一样。。。同样。
<archl> iOpera: 我还没收入
<abine1> 就是一个游戏机
<iOpera> 迟早可以安装系统啊。 archl
<archl> iOpera: 所以可以迟早的买：
<abine1> 装不了的
<abine1> 只能安卓
<iOpera> 你个穷鬼。 archl
<abine1> 你是土豪啊
<abine1> 买几个发给大家哈
<iOpera> 你看乐乐。这富豪了。 archl 你不如游泳回袋鼠国，继续修炼下。
<onlylove> 游泳回袋鼠国……
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 这体力。。
<iOpera> 现在袋鼠国，偷渡不违法了。
<jusss_> archl: 你游回袋鼠国吧，然后把我也接过去
<iIlL0oO> 你们是要私奔
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32737
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 入侵斯嘉丽约翰逊邮箱的男子被判入狱10年
<jusss_> iOpera: delete键有啥用
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 有没有人发现ubuntu 12.10 下,CTRL+ALT+5和CTRL+ALT+0两个快捷键是无效的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395708 一个是最大化，一个是最小化，都是系统自带的快捷键，可是实际去按根本没效果，可以自己改为其它按键，改后有效，但是经常重启后自定义又恢复成系统默认 …
<ofan> jusss_: 装饰
<jusss_> ofan: ...据说mac也有delete
<ofan> jusss_: mac上的delete是backspace
<jusss_> ofan: fn+delete
<ofan> 只有标准键盘有
<iOpera> 外星语？
<jusss_> iOpera: die hard 4里面的人物一按delete键机子就爆炸了，好牛叉
<jusss_> iOpera: 这两天看了几部电影Dark Shadows The Raven Silent Hill
<iOpera> 你就看些鬼片
<iOpera> 都是鬼片吧
<jusss_> iOpera: Dark Shadows搞怪电影，The Raven一部剧情不是很好的侦探电影，Silent Hill鬼片
<jusss_> iOpera: 还有两部没看，love and other drugs,lay the favourite
 * adam8157 linkedin上成天被猎头骚扰
<ofan> adam8157: 壕
 * adam8157 我都ignore的, 从没accept
<onlylove> 求被猎头骚扰
<ofan> 同求
<iIlL0oO> 同求
<ofan> adam8157: 求加linkedin
<adam8157> ofan: http://adam8157.info/about
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ About - Adam's
<roylez> adam8157: 擦，没人理我啊
<adam8157> roylez: 我被烦死了都...
<jusss_> roylez: 你的xterm的光标是啥样的?求截图
<roylez> jusss_: 绿色的一坨
<ofan> adam8157: 加了
<adam8157> ofan: 看小窗
<adam8157> ofan: kent ohio?
<jusss_> roylez: 我也是。。。
<adam8157> ofan: 是你不?
<ofan> adam8157: 恩
<jusss_> roylez: 为啥你和hamo的终端字体呀颜色呀之类的这么像，你们俩在一起?
 * bluezd 求被猎头骚扰
 * bluezd 求被骚扰
<ofan> 同求
<adam8157> ofan: 你啥时候毕业
<ofan> adam8157: 明年年底差不多
<adam8157> ofan: 还早还早
<ofan> 早毕业早拿票子啊
<adam8157> roylez: 哎, 想原价买个timbuk2了, 折扣不知道啥时候能有
<roylez> adam8157: 豪蛋记得给我捎一个
<adam8157> roylez: 好贵啊, 要小500 nnnnd
<iOpera> adam8157: 猎头有美女的。你不乐意？
<iOpera> 发现vim的折叠，真tmd乱搞
<adam8157> roylez: 还是等特价吧...
<iOpera> palomino|working: nnnd 被罗杰一说，又不想买10了。
<palomino|working> 要买也至少得等解决了充电太慢的问题 , iOpera
<iOpera> 5小时？
<palomino|working> 对
<palomino|working> 走人,byebye
<iOpera> 这害人的，又来了
<archl> iOpera: 。
<XwinX> iOpera:
<iOpera> XwinX: 昨天cfy找你。
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆席
<hamo> roylez: 赶紧学习编译flex去
<hamo> roylez: 人家不提供支持
<roylez> hamo: 不提供支持是毛意思？编译一个都不给？
<airead_lisping> hi, 在emacs里调试 lisp 的时候，不小心写成死循环了，难道只能 killall emacs 么？
<hamo> roylez: 没说给反正...
<roylez> adam8157:
<roylez> airead_lisping: init 0 也许行
<airead_lisping> roylez, 那不是更慢呀 -_-||
<airead_lisping> roylez, emacs 能不能设个保护机制， 脚本运行时间长了就 咔一下 给停了
<hamo> adam8157: roylez 怎么直接让一个进程做父进程的孩子？
<abine1> 收到一块主板
<abine1> 两张8GB的SD卡
<airead_lisping> roylez, 刚才潜意识的按了下 C-g ， 这样就可以 咔 脚本了
<abine1> Blender 2.65发布
<abine1> Blender基金会宣布发布Blender 2.65，新版的重心在于稳定，开发者致力于打造出 2.6系列中最稳定的版本，2.65修复了超过200个bug，其它方面的改进包括：烟雾模拟加入了火焰模拟；Cycles渲染加入了动态模糊、Open Shading Language、各向异性渐变；Mesh Modeling中改进了斜角工具、新的匀称网格工具；修改器（Modifiers）重写了滤波器、新的拉普拉斯平滑修改器，新
<abine1> 的三角修改器，等等
<abine1> http://img.solidot.com.cn/0/53/liHWt1KwdbTTs.png
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • RhythmCat 1.9.3可以搜索歌词的插件是那个？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395714 我把作者下载页面的所有插件都安装上去了，播放和中文显示都没问题，就是没看到传说中的歌词插件～～～ http://supercat-lab.org/blog/pages/download/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2012-12-18 15:57  …
<abine1> Raspberry Pi上线软件市场了
<abine1> "有25款软件，支持星级评价。有着几款比较著名的开源软件,开源版文明-Freeciv、强大的办公套件-LibreOffice……依照Raspberry Pi基金会的说法，上线软件市场是为了方便RaspberryPi开发者分享软件、游游戏、常用工具、教程给社区里的其他成员…… Raspberry Pi  基于ARM处理器的的微型电脑，现在有了自己的软件市场. "
<abine1> 貌似成了下一个安卓
<abine1> 树莓派有可能成为下一个安卓么
<iOpera> abine1: 你在这里当新闻帝？
<gebjgd> abine1: 明明都是gnu的軟件
<abine1> 老大，我分享一下恶日
<abine1> 我分享一下而已
<gebjgd> abine1: arm debian裏面都有的東西
<abine1> 有的居然要收费的
<abine1> 3.88米刀
<gebjgd> abine1: 和ubuntu的軟件中心有什麽分別
<abine1> 这个是网页的
<gebjgd> abine1: 有區別麽
<abine1> Ubuntu是Ubuntu系统专用的
<gebjgd> abine1: 屁
<abine1> 对吧
<gebjgd> abine1: 其他發行版隨便上
<gebjgd> abine1: 你現在用的那個os就是個定制的debian
<abine1> http://store.raspberrypi.com/
<abine1> 嗯
<kk> abine1 啥标题, ⇪ Pi Store
<gebjgd> abine1: 和linux一樣
<abine1> Ubuntu那个软件中心不好用
<gebjgd> abine1: 和其他linux發行版一樣
<gebjgd> abine1: 所以我說 上android更好
<abine1> 反应慢
<roylez> hamo: exec
<gebjgd> abine1: 軟件多多了
<abine1> 还不如用新立得
<abine1> 安卓木马太多了
<gebjgd> abine1: 扯  從來沒遇到過
<abine1> 恶意插件泛滥成灾
<gebjgd> abine1: win木馬還多呢 也沒見份額下降多少
<iOpera> 安猪这死家伙，啥时候直接支持原生软件再说。
<gebjgd> iOpera: 什麽叫原生軟件
<ofan> gebjgd: native
<gebjgd> ofan: 怎麽沒有？
<abine1> 一个从未犯错的人是因为他不曾尝试新鲜事物。--爱因斯坦
<iOpera> 接触式捐精。。。新事物
<gebjgd> iOpera: 都是兲朝的新鮮名詞
<iOpera> gebjgd: 有多赶紧去
<gebjgd> iOpera: 太遠了 鞭長莫及
<iOpera> 3d打印，让你无所不在。
<abine1> 名硬件黑客、MIT Media Lab研究员黄欣国(Andrew Huang)过去几个月正忙于设计黑客梦想的开源硬件笔记本，他刚刚拿到了主板原型，已在非保密协议下公布了硬件电路图。在测试稳定之后，如有足够多的人感兴趣他可能会发起一项Kickstarter集资活动，让任何人都能有一台DIY笔记本。开源笔记本的代号是Novena，基于ARM架构，运行Linux系统，黄欣国称今天的ARM处
<abine1> 理器已经相当快，足以满足日常工作和编程需要。笔记本采用的是飞思卡尔的四核Cortex A9 CPU with NEON FPU，频率1.2 GHz，Vivante GC2000 OpenGL ES2.0 GPU，DDR3-1066内存，双通道LVDS LCD连接器，支持最高QXGA(2048×1536) @ 60Hz分辨率，3轴加速计，Rasp-Pi兼容头，支持模拟表，可实时显示笔记本电力消耗。
<iIlL0oO> abine1: 你应该换源
<abine1> 换神马源？
<iIlL0oO> abine1: Ubuntu那个软件中心 速度慢,换个服务器就快了
<abine1> 我早就换源了
<abine1> 根本不是源的速度问题
<abine1> 是那个软件反应很慢
<abine1> 用新立得很快的
<iOpera> XwinX: 看视频没
<iIlL0oO> abine1: 哦,那个软件不是C++ 写的,所以慢
<iIlL0oO> abine1: 哦
<gebjgd> XwinX: 好久不見
<abine1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=31158
<kk> abine1 ⇪ ti: Solidot | 定居海外的中国公民回国定居需申请
<gebjgd> XwinX: 還在漢化組？
<abine1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32696
<kk> abine1 ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国妇女因试图购买太多iPhone遭警方电击
<gebjgd> abine1: 好老舊的新聞
<abine1> 2012年12月14日 19时35分 星期五
<abine1> 我刚看到de
<abine1> 那JC是不是滥用职权啊？
<abine1> 动不动就以拒捕行为逮捕人
<gebjgd> abine1: 你還是關心下 兲朝人民的疾苦吧
<abine1> 老大，那个轮不到我
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • [正在等待报头]/usr/bin/lzma: (stdin): 文件格式无法识别----怎么解决啊，快哭了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395715 今天执行sudo apt-get update时：出现了下面的情况： Code: 获取：42 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main Sources [743 B]    100% [42 Sources xz 0 B] [正在等待报 …
<savr> can someone upload http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HpBHWUPa8Q&feature=player_embedded to youku?
<kk> savr 啥标题, ⇪ YouTube - Stephen Colbert | "America Again: Re-Becoming the Greatness We Never Weren't"
<savr> o.0
<savr> the bot isn't in china?
<iOpera> 啥视频，像2个同志。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/uGepu.png
<abine1> 在12分半钟内将全国人口查一遍，可通过13个点，对人进行立体查找，被查找人只要登记上网、打电话、买机票或刷卡消费， 警方都能知道，还能对重点人口GPS定位，监视行动轨迹
<abine1> 这是一个覆盖一切的监控网络
<abine1> 花了27亿采购来自以色列和德国的监控设备
<iIlL0oO> 方便以后有人犯罪时,快速破案.
<lerosuz> 老大哥无所不在了
<iIlL0oO> 设备万一中毒了,重装系统很麻烦吧
<iIlL0oO> 补漏洞,打补丁
<yunfan> abine1: 那妇女确实拘捕了嘛
<yunfan> lerosuz: 你这贱人 不去我的频道 却来这里
<roylez> adam8157: 我找到大小眼的原型了 http://i.imgur.com/8TAc7.jpg
<lerosuz> yunfan:  你的频道根本 没人
<yunfan> lerosuz: 你看你还顺道侮辱我和duyue 这事我跟你没完
<nopcall> 哈哈哈 发现个emacs的超级棒的mode ace-jump-mode 实现移动光标到当前emacs界面内的任意位置。
<cfy> nopcall: awesome +1
<lerosuz> yunfan:  我就不打扰你们二人世界了
<cfy> yunfan: 简历里面要有照片么？
<piggybox> gebjgd:  http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/05/android-malware-surges-despite-googles-efforts-to-bounce-dodgy-apps-off-its-platform-f-secure-ids-51447-unique-samples-in-q3/  Android恶意软件爆发。。。
<kk> piggybox ⇪ ti: Android Malware Surges Despite Google’s Efforts To Bounce Dodgy Apps Off Its Platform; F-Secure IDs 51,447 “Unique Samples” In Q3 | TechCrunch
<nopcall> cfy: <(▰˘◡˘▰)> 哈
<onlylove> 什么简历啊，照片不是必须的吧
<cfy> onlylove: 哦。那就好
<onlylove> cfy: 问题是你应聘什么的简历啊？人单位有要求没有
<cfy> onlylove: 好像没这个要求
<onlylove> cfy: 没有就不用管 ，如果hr吹毛求疵不用管，直接走人，如果HR吹毛求疵大多是对你兴趣不大，我还遇到过简历不写身份证号不行的
<onlylove> cfy: 如果入职的话，要上社保，什么身份证号肯定会有，但是仅仅是面试就要身份证号不是有问题么
<XwinX> onlylove: 简历没要求身份证啊啊
<XwinX> cfy: 不要求身份证, 呵呵
<onlylove> XwinX: 我遇到过啊，我坚持不填，人说你可以回去了
<XwinX> cfy:
<XwinX> xx
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 轻轻的问一声，12.10稳定了吗？支持ATI的驱动了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395719 轻轻的问一声，12.10稳定了吗？支持ATI的驱动了吗？ 10月份的时候发现错误很多的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jack_ps_wang — 2012-12-18 17:04
<yunfan> cfy: 那是扯淡的才要照片
<XwinX> 这鸟人不知道死哪去了
<xiangfu> yunfan: 你去那个3D 打印机的会了吗？怎么样？
<yunfan> xiangfu: 看过了
<xiangfu> 怎么样？
<yunfan> xiangfu: 有几个问题
<XwinX> gebjgd: 你才汉化组, 你全家都是汉化组
<bye_bye> ee在不? 给你好东西!
<yunfan> xiangfu: 1,价格贵 一台要9999 2,打印慢 小时级的 厂家认为对于出模型没问题 我赞同 但是我不是要出模型 3, 机械上的支持有问题，如果你要做一个悬吊的 打印机必须打印支撑的柱子一直到你悬吊的部件  4, 他软件只有win/mac的 而且不支持扩展 我想给他扩展个出品以后上色的都不行
<yunfan> xiangfu: 你们准备搞开源的咩?
<xiangfu> yunfan: 是北京一个公司代理的吗？
<xiangfu> 有网址吗？什么品牌？
<MeaCulpa> .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04没有图标，右击桌面没有反应 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395722 有一个老鸟说用 nautilus 解决了。我不知道怎么把它添加到岁系统启动列表中去。虽然我在网上查一些资料。随系统启动分为各种阶段，比如 在选择操作系统那里就已经启动了，在登陆界面 …
<yunfan> xiangfu: 是的 www.tiertime.com
<yunfan> xiangfu: 我想看你们的开源平台出来 要可以扩展的 插上自己的audrrunino板子 甚至手机什么的
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 在麽
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 在麽
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 在麽
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 在麽
<kk> gebjgd: .. ..
<abine1> 哥
<abine1> 你找谁？？
<gebjgd> abine1: 關你什麽事情
<abine1> KK对你都无语了
<abine1> 我忍不住八卦一下
<abine1> 以示严重关注事态的发展
<gebjgd> abine1: 關你屁事
<abine1> 》》》》》滚粗
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 在麽
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 在麽
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 在麽
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 在麽
<kk> gebjgd: .. ..
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Kubuntu12.04安装在笔记本上如何启用触摸板？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395726 我前几天安装了Kubuntu 12.04在我的笔记本上。安装完以后发现只能用鼠标，笔记本上的触摸板不能使用~ 求教如何启用触摸板？或者要安装什么驱动或者软件？从哪里下载？ 统计信息: …
<stardiviner> 有没有可能让终端支持更多的颜色？像GUI那样。
<abine1>  Ubuntu 13.04将支持一键下单
<abine1> Canonical官方博客称，Ubuntu 13.04将整合一键下单即时购买，不用打开软件中心或浏览器，就可以直接从Dash里面购买软件和音乐。此举旨在让终端的整体用户体验更为互动和可用。
<gebjgd> 什麽叫一鍵下單
<imtxc> gebjgd: z.cn?
<imtxc> 好像为了方便大家花钱
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 在的，不好意思，没看到
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: gtalk
<cfy> eexpress: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32745
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Solidot | Perl语言诞生25周年
 * microcai hi 
 * microcai can* 好吃回扣而已啦
<savr> can someone upload http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HpBHWUPa8Q&feature=player_embedded to youku?
<kk> savr 啥标题, ⇪ YouTube - Stephen Colbert | "America Again: Re-Becoming the Greatness We Never Weren't"
<houge> eexpress: 后来把tf2干掉了？
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不行呀，我在公司。
<jusss> l
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 靠
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 你怎麽不理我
<jusss> .
 * gfrog_ hi, there
<gebjgd> 美国媒体把全部头版都给了那20名美国遇害儿童，兲朝网友吐槽：我们也是。
<roylez_> gebjgd: 你哪朝的？
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你猜
<roylez_> gebjgd: 真×兲朝
<roylez_> gebjgd: 还在米国玩呢
<gebjgd> roylez_: 回家了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 受不了那地方了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 哦
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我这里是无声状态。
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我看见了才行。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 擦 辦理長居了麽
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你猜？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 還是直接入戶了？
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你呢？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 我猜 你直接入籍了
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我靠，隐私呀。
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你呢？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 這麽快就拿下了？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 我剛約了termin
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你对天朝这么痛恨，你的决定如何？
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 约个屁。直接去。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 屁 我去的時候 給我約了termin
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那个呀？长居还是入户？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 入戶
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你是哪个州的？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 長居我也去了
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: nrw
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: XD
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你的州是不是先长居，后入户？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 不是 隨便
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 直接就能入戶
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你想两个同时来？不建议。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 你猜
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 你已經長居了？
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我俩开个小窗行吗？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 我已經開額
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 文件页面设为横向了，但打印时还是纵向的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395733 打印机：HP-LaserJet-1020 系统：ubuntu12.1 问题：打印任何东西，文件的页面已经设置为横向，文件也按横向排版好，但打印输出时，文件内容还是纵向输出，这就造成了打印出的文件不 …
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<bye_bye> eexpress: 在?
<bye_bye> eexpress: 有红蓝眼镜没?
<cfy> bye_bye: downvote......
<bye_bye> cfy: closed
<bye_bye> cfy: 有红蓝眼睛没?
<bye_bye> cfy: 眼镜.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我有红蓝眼镜夹片。
<bye_bye> cfy: 不理我... 找到了一个红蓝3d的片子...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • dia 怎么画子模块 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395734 dia 怎么画子模块， 一段逻辑，画出来以后，想要保存为一个子模块 要用的时候可以直接 导入进来 抱歉，我画图很弱，很多不熟悉的 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruandao — 2012-12-18 20:53
<eexpress> bye_bye: 打你一拳，左边红色了。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 本来想给你好东西的...
<bye_bye> eexpress: 伤心了...
<eexpress> 远程，只能这样
<eexpress> 啥。不看3d
<eexpress> 看多了，眼睛坏
<bye_bye> eexpress: 3d的天海翼
<eexpress> 啥天
<bye_bye> eexpress: 渣神, 连天海翼都不知道...
<eexpress> 啥海。。
<bye_bye> eexpress: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2776793.htm
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 天海翼_百度百科
<eexpress> 这能3
<eexpress> 3d?
<cfy> bye_bye: 3d?
<eexpress> 你看， cfy 来劲了
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, 红蓝3d和左右3d的我都有.
<eexpress> 左右3d是啥。。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 恩, 早就料到他会突然蹦出来..
<cfy> eexpress: ....
<eexpress> goji
<cfy> bye_bye: ....
<cfy> eexpress: 我觉得吧，那个不用fifo真心不好做阿
<eexpress> cfy: 你早想好了。没关系的。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 一种3d格式呗, 用来给那些机器解析成偏光/120hz那种3d的
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你不看?
<eexpress> bye_bye: 。。。这么高级。。。还hz?
<cfy> eexpress: 如果有fifo,可以反复读，否则感觉内存也不太够阿
<bye_bye> eexpress: 红蓝的简单, 普通的显示器就可以.
<eexpress> 我下载不了的。明天再说嘛
<eexpress> cfy: 嗯。ram不够
<bye_bye> eexpress: 恩, 好.
<eexpress> 只是fifo太黑，贵了
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你有红蓝眼睛没?
<cfy> eexpress: 那也没办法阿
<eexpress> 有
<bye_bye> eexpress: ... 这都有...
<cfy> bye_bye: 给部2Dde ..
<bye_bye> cfy: 你要谁的?
<cfy> bye_bye: 2D的有没有
<cfy> bye_bye: tianhaiyi阿
<eexpress> bye_bye: 左边红，右边红的，都有
<bye_bye> cfy:  有好多...
<cfy> bye_bye: 内线给我。。。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 可以反着带, 所以无所谓.
<eexpress> @@ 好多。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 内线?
<eexpress> cfy: 你太着急了
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<cfy> eexpress: 你有想到什么么？不用fifo的。
<eexpress> 内线，你当特务接头啊。lol
<eexpress> cfy: 放sd卡
<guang_> 哪儿能下到sp2 xp阿？？
<cfy> eexpress: 开玩笑吧。。。
<eexpress> 如果要保留的话，记值得
<cfy> eexpress: sd卡多少钱哦
<eexpress> 你不明白吧。如果要保留记录。必须sd
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。
<eexpress> 包括前期分析，不能指望一步调试好哦
<cfy> eexpress: 是读电表数字那个项目么？
<eexpress> 差不多。
<eexpress> bye_bye: 去安装一个insync
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。内存多大呢？
<eexpress> 内存怎么够嘛
<bye_bye> eexpress: 干嘛...
<eexpress> bye_bye: yunio
<eexpress> share
<bye_bye> eexpress: 哦, 你想要我的种子...
<nopcall> #J emacs-cn
<eexpress> 不要。
<eexpress> 直接share就要
<eexpress> lol
<bye_bye> ee
<bye_bye> eexpress: apt-get 直接装?
<UbuntuTalk> [陈宏材] 有没有人知道，jabber python的服务器还能不能登录的上？
<eexpress> 不进源的。
<eexpress> 官网下载deb的
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
 * jusss 21:24 < bye_bye> eexpress: 哦, 你想要我的种子...
 * jusss mark
<eexpress> 嘎蟆，叫一个。 gfrog
<gfrog> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> jusss: 别乱说。小心给你取nick
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/239807
<eexpress> youtube突然死掉
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> adam8157: 你的破帐号出问题了
<adam8157> eexpress: 我这儿好的 lol
<eexpress> 丫丫的
<eexpress> Over Quota
<eexpress>  This application is temporarily over its serving quota. Please try again later.
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我这里也可以.
<bye_bye> eexpress: gae不行吧.
<eexpress> 我是特指蛋蛋。。和你无关。 bye_bye
<bye_bye> eexpress: 哦哦.
 * adam8157 gae挂了, 和咱无关
<eexpress> 难道下载了几百M就封了？
<adam8157> eexpress: 我擦, 你别用我账号下载啊,
<adam8157> eexpress: 我去加密码了
<eexpress> 坏蛋啊。
<nopcall> 亲们 我要更新到3.7的内核 有没有什么建议哈。
<adam8157> eexpress: 你真的用它下载了啊? 今天配额满了
<adam8157> eexpress: nnnnd
<gfrog> nopcall: 已经用了好久了。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我加密码去了
 * eexpress 不榨干蛋蛋，自己的怎么也舍不得用啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: eexpress openshift表示无压力
<nopcall> gfrog: 哈。睡眠什么的没问题吧。
<eexpress> 少提openshit
<adam8157> gfrog: 怕它以后没这免费流量啊
<gfrog> eexpress: 有个闲置vps，给你开一个月openvpn？
<black_angel> 有没有可以在终端下连接 QQ 的工具
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 趁有的时候赶紧用呗
<eexpress> vpn好麻烦的啊
<gfrog> nopcall: 显然没有
<gfrog> eexpress: 有啥麻烦的，有chnroute
<black_angel> 用着 128 MB 内存的机器有点麻烦呢
<nopcall> 看到有个3.7.1的内核在gentoo源里。
<eexpress> adam8157: 94 蛋蛋抠门，有用的时候，赶紧嘛
<adam8157> eexpress: 你个坏人, 用咱帐号下载的坏人
<gfrog> eexpress: code.google.com/p/chnroutes
<eexpress> 额。难道真。。。真流量到了。。草
 * gfrog 撤退，回家。
<adam8157> eexpress: Outgoing Bandwidth 	
<adam8157> 100% 100% 	1.00 of 1.00 GBytes
<eexpress> 自己的帐号。活蹦乱跳的。
<bye_bye> ee
<eexpress> gfrog: 你那啥url。都打不开
<bye_bye> eexpress: 有偏光显示器没?
<eexpress> 居然.com没加入
<eexpress> bye_bye: 太gaoji。没
<bye_bye> eexpress: . 那就不给你那个了...
<eexpress> 看片专用？
<bye_bye> eexpress: 恩.
<bye_bye> eexpress: 有些游戏也支持.
<eexpress> 至于嘛。。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 比如i社的.
<adam8157> eexpress: 已经加了密码, 这下好了
<eexpress> 游戏咋需要这嘛
<eexpress> 坏蛋
<bye_bye> eexpress: 3d游戏.
<bye_bye> 坏蛋.
<eexpress> 哦。
<eexpress> gfrog: 动路由表的。都不喜欢
 * adam8157 afk
<eexpress> 猜想蛋蛋的密码，肯定是dandan...
<imtxc> eexpress: VPN 要方便的话，只能动路由表吧
<eexpress> 反正vpn就是一个麻烦的东西。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我可以直接告诉你
<adam8157> eexpress: 是个十六位大小写混合加数字 但是没有特殊字符的
 * adam8157 afk
<eexpress> nnnnd 蛋蛋这么疯狂。。
<eexpress> 我的密码都只有2位
<eexpress> 关dmz去。
<archl> 终于 快 140斤重了
<eexpress> archl: 袋鼠吃多了？增重这么快。
<archl> eexpress: 听酷胖的
<eexpress> 酷胖198
<archl> eexpress: 。你也变胖吧
<widon> 有在windows下用gvim和cscope（或者gnu global）的吗
<eexpress> widon: MeaCulpa
<nopcall> emacs 的M-x 的补全提示buffer窗口怎么设置成上下分屏而不是左右分屏的？
<widon> eexpress, 看不懂，cs add 数据库吃内存的问题还是没解决，linux下就好好的
<eexpress> widon: 问 MeaCulpa，他用这
<eexpress> win下的事情，我们不管。找他
<widon> MeaCulpa, hello，你在windows下用gvim不
<eexpress> adam8157ADAM8157
<roylez_> archl: ...... 你140了？
<eexpress> 民兵葛二蛋 17 - YouTube.mp4
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 想装一个远程桌面控制ubuntu，选中了splashtop，可安装的时候悲剧了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395743 ubuntu 12.10 64bit 安装时提示依赖关系不满足libx264-120 ，百度了一下没找到解决方式啊， 顺道说一句个google被墙了，现在不知道想怎么办了，实在是不知道该装哪个软 …
<imtxc> 这么快就破解了
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jusss> roylez_: 又看完了一部电影,love and other drugs
<gebjgd> jusss: 垃圾片子
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<jusss> gebjgd: 垃圾多了，就喜欢看垃圾
<te3c> 哈哈
<jusss> gebjgd: 就喜欢看迪迦奥特曼
<jusss> 正在下Hugo
<gebjgd> jusss: 早就看完了
<gebjgd> jusss: 还在下载
<jusss> gebjgd: 我没看过。。。
<gebjgd> jusss: 你真落后
<jusss> gebjgd: 感觉Hugo里的那个小男孩，还有Let me in里面的那个小男孩，还有那个演诺兰的小男孩很漂亮
<gebjgd> jusss: 你果然性取向有问题
<gebjgd> jusss: 我更喜欢那个小女孩
<jusss> gebjgd: 你有个apu的上网本?
<gebjgd> jusss: 是
<jusss> gebjgd: 能播1080p不
<gebjgd> jusss: 当然
<jusss> gebjgd: 我想买台笔记本，想看电影用
<gebjgd> jusss: 有钱人 买台笔记本就是为了看电影
<jusss> gebjgd: 低价位的显卡都是nvdia GT610m
<jusss> gebjgd: 据说很渣
<jusss> gebjgd: so在考虑是apu还是intel的核心显卡
<gebjgd> jusss: 看你干嘛用了
<gebjgd> jusss: intel更踏实些
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<jusss> gebjgd: 我的firefox一直在终端提示我找不到vdapu...
<jusss> gebjgd: 我现在都不知道我想要干啥
<jusss> gebjgd: 我想在ubuntu下面装xp,不想用vbox
<gebjgd> jusss: 不用ubuntu 不用xp
<jusss> gebjgd: 那你能在arch下面装win7吗
<gebjgd> jusss: 从来不用虚拟机
<black_angel> apu 上网本，你妹呀，全都上 4 位数的价格
<gebjgd> black_angel: apu上网本贵啊
<black_angel> 蛋疼
<gebjgd> black_angel: 揉揉就好了
<Pain> 为什么这个代码示例有这么多的报错啊？ http://ompldr.org/vZ3F0bw
<Pain> C Language ^^^
<cleamoon> Pain, 我记得指针不能直接给指针赋值的
<Pain> cleamoon: 那应该怎么做？
<jusss> Pain: 打不开。。。
<cleamoon> Pain, 我记得是直接改指针的值
<cleamoon> Pain, 好像不能改指针的地址
<cleamoon> Pain, 顺便，你的vim怎么配置的？看起来不错
<Pain> cleamoon: 你觉得指针是什么？
<cleamoon> Pain, 指针是地址呀
<cleamoon> Pain, 像是门牌的东西
<Pain> cleamoon: 用的singlecompile，和powerline，就你能看到的就那两个插件而已，另外就是molokai配色了
<Pain> cleamoon: 我正在看的一个文说，指针是存储计算机内存地址的变量
<jusss> gebjgd: apu ati intel的核显，我应该选哪个
<cleamoon> Pain, 指针就是内存地址
<gebjgd> jusss: 看你干嘛用了
<Pain> cleamoon: 不能这么说吧？
<Saturn_> 我就根据这篇文章自己配置了一个IDE般的 VIM
<cleamoon> Pain, 你看到的所谓指针变量就是内存地址的一个名字
<Pain> cleamoon: 我不是很懂，不过搞不懂那个代码示例里为啥那么多报错啊？
<cleamoon> Pain, 你可以让一个内存地址指向不同的值，但是你不能让一个内存地址成为另一个地址
<jusss> gebjgd: 折腾，试着多换几个发行版，
<Pain> cleamoon: 捕明白
<jusss> gebjgd: 看电影，装xp
<Pain> 捕-〉不
<jusss> gebjgd: 在xp下玩游戏
<gebjgd> jusss: 不知道 自己抓揪
<jusss> gebjgd: 试着装gentoo slackware
<Saturn_> 确实， Linux 我装了好几次CS 都没有成功
<jusss> gebjgd: 或freebsd
<Saturn_> 但是现在我把 widnows卸载了
<Pain> Saturn_: windows还能卸载？
<cleamoon> Pain, 就像是门牌，你可以把甲1号门牌放在乙2号房子前边
<cleamoon> Pain, 但是你不能让甲1号房子成为乙2号房子
<Pain> cleamoon: 你就直接贴代码吧，把我刚才发的那个代码改正
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<Pain> cleamoon: 指针作为一个变量，变量当然可以赋予不同的值。 我这样理解对么？
<cleamoon> jusss, 试着装一个lfs
<cleamoon> Pain, 指针是指针，指针变量是指针变量
<Pain> cleamoon: 这样啊，我搜索下它们之间的差别
<jusss> cleamoon: 嗯
<cleamoon> Pain, 第五行： *ptr = val;
<jusss> cleamoon: 现在最想作的是在ubuntu下装xp
<cleamoon> jusss, 这不是很容易吗？
<cleamoon> Pain, 指针是地址，就是&12345678，指针变量是地址的名字，就是&val
<jusss> cleamoon: 你告诉他左值右值他估计就不迷或了
<jusss> cleamoon: ubuntu下装xp需要手动改MBR据说
<cleamoon> jusss, 那我就迷惑了，我不知道什么叫左值右值......
<cleamoon> jusss, 不需要，直接装就好了
<Pain> 俺也不知道左至右值
<jusss> cleamoon: ...
<cleamoon> jusss, 我现在就是双系统
<jusss> cleamoon: 先装的哪个？你
<Pain> me too. Win7 + Ubuntu
<cleamoon> jusss, 都试过了，win7也试过了
<jusss> cleamoon: 我现在在ubuntu下，我要装xp,需要先做什么再作什么
<black_angel> Pain, 试过了，你的代码完全没有问题
<Pain> cleamoon: 我第5行改了之后，还是又好几个报错。。。。你再看看报错信息？
<Pain> black_angel: 难道是我gcc参数不对？
<black_angel> 就一句 gcc file.c 有什么参数
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/239834
<cleamoon> Pain, 你连 main 都没写呀...加上再试呀..
<Pain> cleamoon: 原来如此，不碰C很久，果然连新手水平都算不上了。。。。
<jusss> 。。。
<black_angel> 对哦，你的 main 呢？你玩小白呀？
<cleamoon> Pain, 看你这情况，平常都用ruby=
<cleamoon> ？
<Pain> black_angel: 一直玩的是python和ruby，写C就不记得写main了。。。。
<black_angel> 你人才
<jusss> cleamoon: 告诉我，你是咋做的，先装ubuntu再装win
<Pain> 去写模板去，以后c源代码文件自动写入main。。。。
<Pain> jusss: 网上又啊
<cleamoon> Pain, 看来可以直接给指针变量赋值
<Pain> jusss: 最差就是重新GRUB安装一下啦
<Pain> cleamoon: 我就觉得变量肯定可以赋值
<Pain> 只是觉得
<cleamoon> jusss, 你给硬盘留空间了吗？
<jusss> Pain: 感觉好复杂，
<black_angel> 我突然想起百度的广告：你的衣服哪买的？百度有啊。
<cleamoon> Pain, 那就是指针不能赋值
<jusss> cleamoon: 不知道，笔记本预装的ubuntu
<jusss> cleamoon: 有2G的swap
<Pain> cleamoon: 你也不确定呀？？！！！
<jusss> cleamoon: 指针当然能被赋值
<black_angel> 指针也能赋值
<jusss> cleamoon: array不能被赋值
<Pain> black_angel: 怎么赋值？ 写个试试？
<black_angel> 你写的就是啦，int *ptr; ptr = &val;
<Pain> black_angel: 你emacs那个行数怎么弄的？在github上又配置文件么？我看看？
<cleamoon> Pain, 我试了一下，一开始ptr是nil...
<black_angel> 拿到值之后，还能将指针递加, ptr++;
<cleamoon> black_angel, 指针加减我倒知道
<Pain> black_angel: 原来如此，那问个问题，指针和指针变量是什么区别？代码示例
<jusss> cleamoon: peer是啥意思
<cleamoon> jusss, swap应该一般不用吧
<cleamoon> jusss, p2p的p就是peer
<jusss> cleamoon: 我不知道有没有留空间，不是我装的系统，
<cleamoon> jusss, 那就没留空间呀
<jusss> cleamoon: peer翻译成中文是啥
<Pain> cleamoon: 一般是CPU一半，还是多少来着。忘了
<cleamoon> jusss, 点
<jusss> cleamoon: 和node有关系吗
<Pain> jusss: 似乎都是节点的意思
<jusss> Pain: 哦，
<cleamoon> jusss, 没有
 * jusss 感觉c的概念能被国内这些人玩死
<cleamoon> Pain, 似乎指针赋值就是把左边的地址改成右边的地址
<black_angel> Pain, 一样的呀，指针 *ptr ，指针变量就是 ptr 呀，你的意思是不是地址？比如指针变量  ptr 所指向的地址
<Pain> jusss: 当初第一次学就觉得好难，尤其是指针，概念上绕死
<jusss> Pain: 那是因为你学的是中文c...
<cleamoon> Pain, 知道是什么就好了，别深究名字
<Pain> black_angel: 嗯，明白
<jusss> Pain: 不要搜索什么名词了
<Pain> jusss: 同感
<jusss> Pain: 直接去搜 符号表
<Pain> jusss: 我学玩英文版的python后和中文的一比较，感觉差多了，中文就是没英文对编程友好啊
<black_angel> ~/.emacs 里面写上一句 (global-linum-mode t) 就会出来行号啦
<cleamoon> Pain, In computer science, a pointer is a programming language data type whose value refers directly to (or "points to") another value stored elsewhere in the computer memory using its address
<Pain> black_angel: 我又这句，可是那个后面那条黑线是怎么来的？我的配置没有那条黑线
<Pain> cleamoon: clever way
<cleamoon> Pain, wiki上的
<Pain> cleamoon: 还是英文看着舒服。。。。
<Pain> 果然我只能用中文写作文。不能理解编程。。。
<black_angel> Pain, 应该是 color-theme-pok-wog 所配置的吧
<black_angel> Pain, 我安装了 color-theme
<Pain> black_angel: color-theme 是一个扩展？你能贴下配置文件么？
<black_angel> http://code.bulix.org/662ayg-82682
<black_angel> Pain, 就上面那句话是关键
<Pain> black_angel: thanks
<cleamoon> black_angel, emacs用着舒服吗？
<black_angel> cleamoon, org-mode 写文章相当好用。
<black_angel> http://www.cnblogs.com/holbrook/archive/2012/04/12/2444992.html
<kk> black_angel ⇪ ti: Emacs学习笔记(9):org-mode，最好的文档编辑利器，没有之一 - 心内求法 - 博客园
<black_angel> cleamoon, 我是从 vi 转移过来的，因为我实在习惯不了它的那两种模式，所以小事用 vi，大事用 emacs
<cleamoon> black_angel, 两种模式怎么了？麻烦？
<black_angel> 然后我在用我那 128 MB 内存的机器 ssh 到服务器的时候，如果没有 emacs 我会变得不知所措
<cleamoon> black_angel, 我倒是实在受不了再学emacs了...
<black_angel> cleamoon, 你没有用过 vi 呀？
<Pain> black_angel: 我用vim和emacs，觉得esc，leader和emacs的ctrl一样，都有纠结之处。
<apu5800k> 准备安装一个Linux主机来长期使用
<apu5800k> 不折腾
<cleamoon> black_angel, 就是在用vi呀
<black_angel> apu5800k, 哈哈
<black_angel> apu5800k, ssh 到我的主机上来吧
<apu5800k> 谁给推荐一下
<apu5800k> 为什么啊
<cleamoon> black_angel, 你的主机免费发吗？
<Pain> black_angel: 免费？
<apu5800k> ssh你主机干嘛？？？？
<Pain> 哈哈
<black_angel> 免费个头呀，就我用的这台
<apu5800k> 把地址发过啦
<black_angel> 我还想找你要呢
<apu5800k> 进去逛逛
<Pain> apu5800k: 可以用来玩离线下载，还可以当作代理用，偶尔出差还可以用作repo cache
<apu5800k> 你用的神马系统
<black_angel> ubuntu 10.10
<apu5800k> 我装的这台主机不是我自己要用的e
<apu5800k> 是发给人家用的
<apu5800k> 所以说不要折腾
<apu5800k> 就是安装完了以后可以一直使用
<black_angel> 给我个链接，我进去写程序
<apu5800k> 不用再折腾了
<apu5800k> 老大
<apu5800k> 那台机子还没安装系统呢
<cleamoon> black_angel, 哪里的主机？
<apu5800k> 我正在想要安装什么系统
<apu5800k> Ubuntu用太多了
<black_angel> cleamoon, 我也不知道呀
<apu5800k> 想换换个别的发行版
<Pain> 推荐gentoo活着arch，活着freebsd，netbsd之类的
<black_angel> apu5800k, linux 都一样的呀，如果通过 ssh 的话，
<cleamoon> black_angel, ....你买的？
<apu5800k> 呵呵
<black_angel> cleamoon, 没有
<Pain> black_angel: 只能说差不多，有些还是不一样的
<apu5800k> 不是通过ssh
<cleamoon> Pain, 主机用arch不合适吧，一次升级容易就2掉
<cleamoon> black_angel, 肉鸡？
<apu5800k> 哦
<black_angel> 我装了个 fedora 来测试和 ubuntu 的不同。差异也不是特别大
<apu5800k> 那就推荐个稳定一点的版本
<Pain> cleamoon: 看你升级什么包了，核心包99%没事啊
<black_angel> cleamoon, webshell 你想要？
<apu5800k> fedora用的rpm
<cleamoon> Pain, 内核都经常出事
<Pain> black_angel: redhat和ubuntu就差很多，和arch也差很多，和gentoo也是
<Pain> 和slackware也是
<apu5800k> 那用神马版本笔记本好呢
<apu5800k> 用什么版本比较好
<apu5800k> 大家认为
<Pain> cleamoon: 内核没事
<jusss> gebjgd: 下载了个电影，只找到了英文字幕。。。
<Pain> cleamoon: 你把内核理解错了吧
<apu5800k> 就是不要折腾的
<cleamoon> black_angel, 为什么是webshell？
<Pain> apu5800k: thinkpad？
<apu5800k> mint怎么样
<black_angel> rpm 没什么所谓，我觉得
<apu5800k> Pain: 不是笔记本
<apu5800k> 是台式机的
<black_angel> cleamoon, 就是一个网站被入侵之后留下的后门
<Pain> jusss: 用google翻译成中文看？
<apu5800k> 我买了一个90块钱的主板
<apu5800k> 是2手的主板
<cleamoon> Pain, 上次就内核升级2了......装linux-ck，安装一半停电了...
<Pain> apu5800k: 你刚才不是说“用什么版本笔记本好么“？
<cleamoon> black_angel, 什么网站？
<apu5800k> 那是打错字了
<black_angel> cleamoon, 旅游网站
<apu5800k> 我是说用什么版本比较好
<apu5800k> 呵呵
<jusss> Pain: 嗯
<Pain> cleamoon: 只有真的大升级，arch核心部件才会发生变化，不过关注社区的话，一般都有人早又解决办法。arch里的大多高手
<apu5800k> 好像除了Ubuntu没有哪个系统比较好用啊
<apu5800k> 普通应用的话
<Pain> apu5800k: 笔记本有版本之说？
<cleamoon> Pain, 就是大升级时2的...
<bye_bye> jusss: 直接装, 装好之后用livecd或者liveusb进入linux, chroot过去, grub-install就行了.
<Pain> cleamoon: 你说的内核，其实真的所有linux都是一样的
<Pain> 这才是真的linux都一样的原因
<apu5800k> 我是说用什么版本的系统比较好（那个笔记本是我打错字了）
<cleamoon> black_angel, 也许吧...你为什么不留着用呢？
<cleamoon> Pain, 内核模块算不算内核呢？
<apu5800k> 你们都用的什么系统
<apu5800k> 给推荐一下
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 你猜
<black_angel> 服务器没有拿到，不能算用上
<apu5800k> 我要安装32位的系统
<Pain> cleamoon: 模块不算是吧？这样想，如果我写了个模块，那也成内核了？当然不是啦
<apu5800k> 哥，你还没睡觉啊？
<jusss> bye_bye: 嗯
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 才下午5点
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 睡什么
<Pain> 我用最无聊的ubuntu，等我把使用的软件包写到shell脚本里去，我就转移到arch去了
<apu5800k> 睡个回笼觉
<apu5800k> 半夜好起来干活
<black_angel> 冷死你
<Pain> apu5800k: 夜里能干什么活啊，都体力活。。。
<cleamoon> Pain, 模块不算那内核就都基本一样了...
<cleamoon> apu5800k, arch
<apu5800k> 哦
<Pain> cleamoon: 应该说是一模一样
<apu5800k> ARCH不行了
<cleamoon> Pain, 那我就不知道了
<apu5800k> 要经常折腾的系统
<apu5800k> 不能考虑
<cleamoon> apu5800k, lfs
<apu5800k> 不是我自己要用的
<apu5800k> 这台电脑是给菜鸟用的
<Pain> apu5800k: arch好，那是社区发型版，不像ubuntu，会增加亚马逊服务之类的
<Aoy_c> tmux的new-window能不能保留原window的env
<apu5800k> 我就是安装好以后，希望它一直能稳定运行
<apu5800k> 不要出现什么问题，
<black_angel> 买一本《Linux 系统管理技术手册》，看透它，然后去看各个版本基本上没有太大的区别
<Pain> apu5800k: 稳定的话，大家会普遍推荐debian吧
<apu5800k> 这样就不用我跑过去维护了
<apu5800k> 辛苦的要死
<jusss> black_angel: ...那是rhel吧
<apu5800k> debian很稳定么？？？
<Pain> apu5800k: debian就是为了稳定设计的
<Pain> apu5800k: 不过真的稳步稳定我也没用过
<Pain> apu5800k: debian的团队也很强悍啊
<cleamoon> apu5800k, debian
<black_angel> jusss, 我现在正在看，有 rhel 的部分，也有 ubuntu 的部分，更有 suse 的部分，但总体而言，版本差异所占的比例不大，系统管理的技术都通用的。没有特别大的差别
<apu5800k> 那个和红帽一样的叫什么？？
<apu5800k> 就是那个社区企业版的
<black_angel> apu5800k, centos
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 这个怎么样？？？
<apu5800k> 稳定么？？？
<black_angel> Red Hat 的企业版，可以
<apu5800k> 这个很少有人用吧
<apu5800k> 普通用户一般没有人用
<black_angel> 这个还是相当稳定的，挺多人用的呀，支持者很多的
<apu5800k> 都是用来跑服务器的
<gebjgd> centos.....
<gebjgd> 老旧的垃圾发行版
<apu5800k> gebjgd: 你怎么每个都黑啊？
<gebjgd> apu5800k: debian arch 就这2个
<apu5800k> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 别的发行版都不够完美
<apu5800k> 那个opensarlis呢/
<apu5800k> SUN公司的那个系统
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 没有sun公司了
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 你上个世纪来的人吧
<black_angel> solaris 那是 unix 系统
<apu5800k> 哦，我记得还有一个叫做曼德拉的系统吧
<apu5800k> 那个是用KDE的
<apu5800k> 有点像WIN7的感觉
<apu5800k> 那个主题
<black_angel> Mandriva，对用户最友好的系统
<black_angel> http://www.mandriva.com/en/
<kk> black_angel 啥标题, ⇪ Mandriva
<apu5800k> 我去看看
<apu5800k> 这个要收钱的哦
<gebjgd> black_angel: 那个是骗人的
<black_angel> gebjgd, 你又来黑啦
<apu5800k> 那个变色龙版本呢？
<apu5800k> Opensuse的
<black_angel> 模仿 SUSE Linux Enterprise 的免费发行版本
<apu5800k> debian Opensuse RH
<apu5800k> 好像DEBBIAN是比较稳定的了
<black_angel> 另外它用的是 ReiserFS 文件系统，不是 ext 系列的，至今我也没有试过这种文件系统
<apu5800k> 很多衍生版本都是建立在DEBIAN之上
<apu5800k> 怎么安装DEBbian呢
<black_angel> Debian 的引导程序是 LILO，不是你熟悉的 GRUB，应该会有折腾的地方
<black_angel> 看着办罗
<apu5800k> 可以用网络安装么？？
<apu5800k> 有很多DVD啊
<apu5800k> 6个
<apu5800k> 下载到过年都不完
<black_angel> http://www.debian.org/
<kk> black_angel ⇪ t: Debian -- The Universal Operating System
<black_angel> 你看哪个网站去了，DVD
<black_angel> http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst
<kk> black_angel ⇪ ti: Installing Debian via the Internet
<black_angel> 网站安装方法
<apu5800k> 还是要安装一个安同呢
<apu5800k> 在网上看到有一群中学生
<apu5800k> 弄了一个安同发行版
<apu5800k> 国内的发行版有红旗
<apu5800k> 深度
<apu5800k> 还有那个起点
<apu5800k> 都不想用
<black_angel> 国内的呀，还是别折腾了
<black_angel> 死了都不知道怎么救你，社区支持又少
<apu5800k> 国内是有广告插件的
<apu5800k> 我敢肯定
<black_angel> apu5800k, 真是不得好死
<apu5800k> 说不定还有各种后门
<black_angel> 国内的拿来在虚拟机上看看就好啦
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 好吧
<apu5800k> 真的是不想用Ubuntu了
<black_angel> 不如装个 backtrack 吧，黑客专用
<apu5800k> 只好用Debian了
<apu5800k> 那个是基于Ubuntu的
<apu5800k> 我有用过了
<black_angel> 我知道呀
<apu5800k> 普通用户，用不上那个
<black_angel> 上面集成的 penetrate 工具牛B嘛
<apu5800k> 用的最多就是无线密码扫描
<apu5800k> 在Ubuntu上也是可以的
<black_angel> 能扫不？
<apu5800k> 可以啊
<black_angel> 能解密？
<apu5800k> 可以的
<apu5800k> 搜集到足够的数据包就可以了
<apu5800k> 是暴力破解
<black_angel> wpa2-psk 的加密算法耶
<apu5800k> 还有一种是破解Windows系统的登录密码
<apu5800k> 用彩虹表破解密码
<apu5800k> 是很快的
<black_angel> 700 MB 的 rainbow table ，上次没有下载下来
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 彩虹表是很大的
<apu5800k> 哈
<apu5800k> 我有两个
<apu5800k> 可以破解Win7的
<black_angel> ^^
<apu5800k> 彩虹表
<black_angel> 可是好多是直接没有密码的
<apu5800k> 实战过一次
<black_angel> 直接就登录了，咋整
<apu5800k> 从旧主机拿的一个硬盘
<apu5800k> 里面安装了一个XP系统
<apu5800k> 装到新主板上，需要用户密码
<apu5800k> 所以用到彩虹表破解了
<apu5800k> 那个是自动的破解
<black_angel> 最郁闷的就是遇到没有密码的，都不知道怎么搞了
<apu5800k> 没有密码的就 可以直接登录了啊
<apu5800k> 哪里还要破解
<black_angel> telnet 又连不上呀，远程桌面又没开
<Pain> black_angel: 那是mac地址过滤，一样可以破解的
<Pain> Pain: 和破解密码原理上差不多
<Pain> black_angel: 也是通过分析收集到的数据包破解
<Pain> black_angel: 如果真想破解，去aircrack-ng论坛看看，
<Pain> 里面甚至又破解手机信号的。
<black_angel> Pain, 现在最大问题是其实好多是没有密码的
<black_angel> 如何远程登录进去
<apu5800k> 现在最新的DEBIAN是什么版本
<Pain> black_angel: 你只要知道怎么破解，其实没有密码的mac过滤比又高级密码的要容易破解的多
<jusss> 睡觉
<Pain> 你测试下暴力破解，mac地址才多少位，一个高级密码又多少位。。。
<black_angel> Pain, == 没有密码的还要破解吗？
<Pain> black_angel: 要啊，不然你怎么登录，一般没有密码就是mac地址过滤吧，除非是真的不会用无线路由的，或者开发的。
<Pain> 我的就是mac地址过滤。防止的就是小白。对高手开放。。。。
<black_angel> Pain, 我说是的登录到 windows 系统呀
<apu5800k> 哈
<apu5800k> 牛头
<apu5800k> 今晚是安装不了系统
<apu5800k> e
<Pain> black_angel: 是我看错了么？我以为你们说的是backtrack的破解
<apu5800k> 网速太慢了
<black_angel> Pain, 没有，我们说错了，哈哈
<apu5800k> 怎么办
<apu5800k> 纠结啊
<Pain> ....
<apu5800k> 还要安装Ubuntu么？？
<black_angel> 你搞网络安装呀
<apu5800k> 网络安装就是网速慢啊
<Pain> apu5800k: 这么高级？网络安装？
<black_angel> 还是乖乖用 wget 下载下来先吧
<apu5800k> 嗯
<Pain> 据说网络安装就是专门为同时给很多电脑安装系统设计的。。。
<apu5800k> 算啦
<apu5800k> 那个要GB的网速才行
<black_angel> Pain, 你可以试着局域网来安装一下你的另外一台机器，只要支持主板 pxe 就行了
<apu5800k> 我先安装个Ubuntu服务器版的
<Pain> black_angel: 是的。
<apu5800k> 然后在安装桌面环境行么
<gebjgd> Pain: 你的据说是错的
<black_angel> 为什么不行呀
<apu5800k> 我的主板就是支持的
<black_angel> 说实在的，gnome 3 真TM慢呀，比 gnome 2 慢多了
<Pain> gebjgd: 本来就是据说嘛，所以原理上无从考证的
<apu5800k> 嗯
<Pain> gebjgd: 哈哈
<gebjgd> Pain: 据 很无奈
<Pain> gebjgd: 据说这种词汇，就像“假如”，“假设”，“比如”，“可能”，就是用来模糊准确性，推卸用词者责任的
<black_angel> 淡定，一定要蛋定，认真你就熟（输）了
<Pain> 如果真要问来源，我倒是记起来了，在clonezilla中文博客上看到的
<Pain> 那玩意儿是台湾人搞的似乎，一个特点就是用来大量装机用
<black_angel> 不是，原话的意思是：如果你同时要为500台电脑安装系统，怎么办？
<black_angel> 然后你就断章取义了
<black_angel> 以为那是设计用来给很多电脑安装系统用的……
<Pain> black_angel: 不是，我说的是一个特点，说明还有其他特点，比如备份系统，
<Pain> black_angel: 哈哈
<Pain> 不过我确实是理解错的，clonezilla基于网络大量定制同时安装，于是我理解为这种网络安装就是为了大量装机设计的。这个没有因果关系，也没有叫啥来着的关系，你懂的。但是我确实这么理解了。。。。
<Pain> 这样就说明信息，语言，等等的传播是多么不具有可靠性。
<Pain> 只经过我一个人，一个信息就变成了另外一个信息。。。。所以看新闻果断还是官网上看好啊。。。嗯嗯，自我肯定。
<black_angel> 《Linux Administration Handbook》关于“增加硬盘”一文，洋洋洒洒写了足足 30 页的文字来进行传述，真是详细得不得了
<Pain> black_angel: 才30页？一般这种bible book不是都会又1000页，活着3000页么？
<Pain> 才30页，不算什么吧？
<black_angel> Pain, 全书 750 页
<black_angel> 大块头
<Pain> black_angel: 那也不多，真的
<black_angel> 国外的书就是好
<black_angel> 看书就应该看这种好书，虽然有挺多地方已经过时了，我现在正在做笔记呢，错了的，过时的全部纠正更新过来
<Pain> black_angel: 其实我现在都不太愿意写笔记，因为我还在vim下，vimwiki里我写了太多笔记，以至于搜索会卡死。。。。而且我很少去搜索，也不会去温故而知新，于是我为了节约记笔记的时间，索性一直看书。捕记笔记
<gebjgd> Pain: vim搜索会卡死?
<black_angel> Pain, 我直接写在 blog 里
<gebjgd> Pain: 你写了什么东西
<Pain> 说句无聊的话就是：真的可以用的东西，其实都在你脑子里，在笔记上的，很少用到。
<Pain> gebjgd: 不是vim卡死，是vimwiki卡死
<Pain> gebjgd: 图片，链接，PDF，文档，视频之类的，但是wiki文件，就有50M，中英文混杂，乱七八糟一个词形容
<Pain> black_angel: blog里就更加少会去看了。。。可以说从来不看，而且没人会来看我的博客，于是我从来不写技术文，只写心情，而且从不涉及政治。
<Pain> gebjgd: vimwiki打开一个又500行的长TODO列表就非常卡。
<black_angel> Pain, 我一般是写给自己看的
<gebjgd> Pain: 没用过
<Pain> gebjgd: 在这种文件里，esc出来都要1，2分钟
<Pain> black_angel: 其实写给自己看就直接写txt文档了，哪用得着blog啊
<piggybox> gebjgd:  centos也黑啊
<Pain> 为啥突然冒出个centos？
<black_angel> Pain, 我的机器是台式机，搬不走，如果其他地方的机器出现了相同的情况，就可以马上查询到了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 那垃圾发行版
<piggybox> gebjgd:  那岂不是rhel也是了
<Pain> black_angel: 可以ssh访问。甚至VNC
<gebjgd> piggybox: rhel不一样
<piggybox> gebjgd:  都是一样的源码编译出来的，虽然centos安全更新有点滞后
<gebjgd> piggybox: 但是都是垃圾的rpm管理
<black_angel> Pain, 你真人才，如果我在广州，到了北京遇到同样的问题呢
<Pain> black_angel: 那就同步到手机上，随时随地
<Pain> black_angel: 要是没有手机，没带，没电之类的，那就用上你的大脑
<black_angel> Pain, 我发现你的确是个人才呀
<Pain> black_angel: 大脑才是最简单，最终极的解决方案
<Pain> black_angel: 不知道这个“人才”是否具有讽刺意味？一般不加引号是字面意思。。。
<black_angel> Pain, 那就是字面意思吧
<piggybox> gebjgd:  rpm确实垃圾，yum则还好
<Pain> black_angel: 你现在这么一说我反而感觉不是字面意思了。。。。真悲剧
<jamesdjf> 跪求一翻墙方法。
<kk>  06:41
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-19
<gynix> ?
<gynix> 沒人？
<gynix> ?
<ofan> 没
<gynix> :-$
<kingbo> exit
<archl> roylez:  刚才又胜利了，crawl
<minus273> hi all
<kk> minus273, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<kingbo> 早
<imtxc> 大佬们早
<hamo> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋壕
<MeaCulpa> 壕
<adam8157> hamo: ....
<hamo> adam8157: 看这个本本怎么样
<adam8157> hamo: 哪个
<hamo> adam8157: 等我找嘛，不要性急嘛
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/743579.html
<kk> hamo 啥标题, ⇪ 【华硕S400E3317CA】华硕（ASUS）VivoBook S400E3317CA 14.0英寸触控超极本（i5-3317U 4G 500G+24G固态硬盘 Win8 爵士黑）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> hamo: 不咋样
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥？
<abine1> 很好了
<abine1> æ·¡æ·¡
<adam8157> hamo: 肯定不得劲
<abine1> 相同的apple要10000+
<adam8157> hamo: 你要买这个?
<hamo> adam8157: 看看而已，mba太贵了，买不起了
<adam8157> hamo: x230啊
<abine1> 这个不错
<hamo> adam8157: 这个比x230好得多啊
<hamo> abine1: +1
<adam8157> hamo: 冷笑
<abine1> 就是，有固态硬盘
<abine1> 速度刷刷的
<abine1> 快的要死
<abine1> 不过，用win8的机子，安装linux就难了
<hamo> abine1: 为啥？
<hamo> abine1: 那个什么安全启动？
<abine1> 要向微软交钱啊
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 你哪天想折腾某个版本
<adam8157> abine1: bios里关掉就完了
<abine1> 恰好这个版本没有经过微软的认证就悲剧了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好像只有平板关不掉吧？
<abine1> 木有提供给你关的哈
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 带那个的笔记本都是可以关掉的。
<MeaCulpa> 有谁是广东的/
<MeaCulpa> 有谁是广东的??
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 而且， rh 和 ubuntu 好像已经向微软购买证书去了。
<abine1> 我是
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 你哪里的，现在在哪里？
<abine1> 那些小的发行版咋办
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 你外网ip报给我看看
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 关掉那个就是了。
<MeaCulpa> abine1: curl ifconfig.me
<hamo> adam8157: 养老金亏空两万亿啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 找到一个不能关掉那个功能的笔记本再说吧。
<adam8157> abine1: 标准要求要提供的
<abine1> 报给你干嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 于是/
<adam8157> ?
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 我看看ip 好不好，你是电信么？
<hamo> adam8157: 我们的养老金啊
<abine1> 要是没人反对的话
<adam8157> hamo: 我比你多交三年呢
<abine1> 个个都得交钱
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<abine1> 不然，就没得用Linux系统
<hamo> adam8157: 你前2年多都打水漂必然了
<hamo> adam8157: 直接贡献给郭美美买玛莎拉蒂了
<adam8157> hamo: 不会啊
<hamo> adam8157: 现在又没法全国转移
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 我可能要去广东出差两天，看看那里的ip好不好，很多我常去的地方封部分中国ip
<abine1> 经过微软win8 认证的都无法启动别的系统
<hamo> adam8157: 缴费不满一定时间是不能领的
<adam8157> hamo: 早就可以了好不好
<hamo> adam8157: 不能把
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 玛莎拉蒂丑死了，今天前面开了一辆
<adam8157> hamo: 早就可以了...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: abine1 的ip 14.148.110.*
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ... 14打头...不好
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那推了？
<abine1> 都发不好么
<abine1> 我在这里可以连接推特的
<abine1> 哈
<hamo> adam8157: http://news.sohu.com/20121219/n360841958.shtml
<kk> hamo 啥标题, ⇪ 胡春华16岁成县里首位北大生 45岁成最年轻省长-搜狐新闻
<adam8157> hamo: 不关心
<hamo> adam8157: 这货果断下一届储君了
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 恩，典型的广州ip,说不定还行
<abine1> 实际上那些FANQIANG之类的
<abine1> 只是睁眼放过去的
<abine1> 会F的都有办法F过去
<abine1> 昨晚收到的那个主板可以用哦
<abine1> 90块
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 广州到佛山有地铁？？
<abine1> 不知道
<abine1> 不在那里哦
<abine1> 我只是路过几次广州
<abine1> 广州乱的要死
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<abine1> 车站的骗子最多了
<abine1> 扎堆的
<MeaCulpa> 广州不能去车站
<MeaCulpa> 要直接闪人
<abine1> 你要是走在那里，就有人问你要手机么
<abine1> 苹果4的哦
<abine1> 便宜的要死
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 我走在南京路都有人问，习惯了
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 还是英语问的
<abine1> 说是捡来的
<abine1> 给你试用的时候是真的苹果手机
<abine1> 等你拿了钱
<MeaCulpa> 魔都也很多，哪里都一样的
<abine1> 就变成模型了
<abine1> 他说没电了
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 要有人问我我就论斤收
<abine1> 你回去买个充电器就行了
<MeaCulpa> 苹果俺老家有的是...
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 五花八门了
<abine1> 什么样的骗子都有的
<abine1> 在车站，要是漏出你有大把的现金在身上
<abine1> 你就有麻烦了
<sjd_zeus> .....
<cfy> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 我随身带一百万亿
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 我随身带一百万亿津巴布韦币，讨口彩的，一本万利
<abine1> 关键是那些骗子不知道你啊
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 薄薄一张，我要不拿在手上多晃悠~~
<abine1> 500都想抢你的了
 * MeaCulpa 恩...弹簧刀，手指虎
<abine1> 特别是吸毒的了
<MeaCulpa> 吸毒的没力气
<abine1> 抢到一个就算一个
<imtxc> dell 的这金牌服务不靠谱啊
<MeaCulpa> 我小时候揍过一个，初中生都干不过
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 丫HP也号称金牌服务...金牌不值钱
<abine1> 不然，没钱吸毒就死定了
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 也是啊，博命了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我找不到一个驱动找他们要，他们说那个没用…………
<abine1> 那些金牌都是忽悠
<imtxc> 果然没用
<MeaCulpa> abine1: ... 我还是坐飞机换地铁...
<abine1> HP可以去官方网站下载驱动啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 對老東家竟如此苛刻 = =
<abine1> HP的各种驱动还是很齐全的
<imtxc> abine1: 他们倒有安装包，我要的是源码
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我试用期都没过
<abine1> 不像那些小牌子，连安装包都没
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 那是因為樂樂忽悠了你
<abine1> 源码嘛，他们又不是开源的企业
<iOpera> adam8157: 你今天的流量足不。
<sjd_zeus> 驱动做得最好的应该是lenovo吧
<iOpera> 来，来，开始下载
<sjd_zeus> 一键安装包
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 乐乐忽悠我说有可乐吃
<adam8157> iOpera: 每天1G, 有密码 你自己试
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 尼玛，贵
<abine1> 载入页面时到服务器的连接被重置。
<imtxc> 那他也不能说那个硬件没用吧
<adam8157> iOpera: 密码是这个命令生成的 "pwgen -Bcns 16 1"
<iOpera> 啥1G，吹牛吧。 adam8157
<iOpera> 就400M的样子
<abine1> 自己的路由器都被重置？？？
<iOpera> 破蛋蛋
<abine1> 这是咋回事》？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: lol
<adam8157> iOpera: gae每天配额1G
<sjd_zeus> gae可以同时配置多个appid
<iOpera> adam8157: 难道昨天你下了a片600M?
<sjd_zeus> 要多少流量有多少流量
<adam8157> iOpera: 我昨天没用gae
<sjd_zeus> 一个google帐号，可以申请10个appid,刚好一天10G流量，怎么都够用了
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 自己用1G绝对够了
<iOpera> adam8157: 蛋蛋每天下a片。nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋在线看吧
<iOpera> 哦。也可能
<adam8157> iOpera: MeaCulpa ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 初学者装ubuntu还是debian? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395766 更喜欢debian一点，不知道哪里有debian的安装教程？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aladdinwang — 2012-12-19 9:47
<abine1> 无线路由器不能登录是怎么回事？？
<sjd_zeus> 上youtube看片就不够
<abine1> 无线路由器不能登录了
<abine1> 但是，能上网
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 昨天，肯定是蛋蛋看到关键的地方，流量完了。一气愤，加密码了。nnnnd
<abine1> 就是不能进入管理界面
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<huntxu> hamo: 黑貓你今天很低調啊
<adam8157> hamo: 纠结啊 黑毛
<iOpera> 蛤摸
<iOpera> 被蛋蛋踢老实了
<abine1> 睡觉去
<abine1> 太困了
 * adam8157 羡慕海外党
<hamo> adam8157: 纠结啥？
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你有198了？
<hamo> adam8157: 羡慕海外党干嘛？
<adam8157> hamo: 你猜?
<hamo> adam8157: 因为那件事情？
<nopcall> 有笔记本的朋友用emacs把ctrl与capslock互换的么？我发现当caplock+shift+2 有时候不能使用 比如 c-x r @就不能使用capslock+shift来完成。
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd, 又有个猎头, 我猜还是他们家的猎头
<iOpera> hamo: 爆料？
<adam8157> hamo: 各种被骚扰
<hamo> iOpera: 蛋蛋已经绝对出柜了，所以各种被骚扰啊
<iOpera> adam8157: 你被招男服务员的猎头骚扰了？
<caleb-> nopcall: xmodmap -e "remove Lock = Caps_Lock"
 * adam8157 果断ignore
<iOpera> nopcall: 买一个有switch lock的键盘。省得设置。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 198是啥？
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 质量啊
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 198早已是历史
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥ignore,万一遇到合适的呢？
<iOpera> 。。。难道又增加了
<adam8157> hamo: 上来就加connection, 我不加不认识的人
<adam8157> hamo: 和猎头
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我也不明白猎头都吃啥，都象你这么搞的花...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://catalin-festila.blogspot.com/2012/12/imagemagick-resize-with-preserve-aspect.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ About me and my life ...: ImageMagick resize with preserve aspect ratio.
<hamo> adam8157: linkedin就是这么玩的啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: LikedIn?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: en
<iOpera> 额。gaoji的玩意
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 加入LikedIn就是为了被不认识的人connect啊蛋蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.ryanlerch.org/blog/bash-oneliner-to-batch-export-pdfs-in-inkscape/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: » Bash oneliner to batch export PDFs in inkscape Ryan Lerch
<nopcall> caleb-: 我是在xorg.conf里直接设置的 你这样设置在插入另一个键盘时会失效。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 蛋蛋是壕，跟咱们的想法不一样的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: LinkedIn 慢慢的开始烂了，不知道下一个是啥
<iOpera> nopcall: udev调用脚本
<abine1> GITHUB
<iOpera> hamo: 蛋蛋正寂寞中。你要理解
<MeaCulpa> abine1: GitHub刷JD? 估计永远不会
<caleb-> nopcall: 把 xorg.conf 设置贴到 pastebin
<nopcall> iOpera: 。。我是说笔记本上的键盘在C-x r @ 的时候无效。但是插入别的键盘却可以
<CyrusYzGTt> 淡淡的寂寞
 * hamo d淡淡的忧伤
<iOpera> nopcall: 键盘识别问题吧。
<nopcall> caleb-: http://bpaste.net/show/65294/
 * hamo 淡淡的苦楚
<caleb-> nopcall: 本本的键盘跟一般的不太一样啊
 * adam8157 linkedin的文档说要只加认识的人
<hamo> adam8157: 陌陌还说不鼓励约炮呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 你竟然还看那玩意
<nopcall> caleb-: 但是只是在C-x r @ 这样的组合键下才不能使用capslock 而大部分其他情况很正常的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 收到invition的时候蹦出来的
 * gfrog 持续被facebook的hr骚扰。。 @@
<caleb-> nopcall: Option                "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps" <- 试试这个
<hamo> gfrog: 靠谱人肉翻墙机会啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，靠谱
<iOpera> nopcall: 不清楚emacs，说不定它自己去识别按键序列。这样的话，capslock不是mod按键，可能会不正常当成ctrl
<gfrog> hamo: 机会只给有准备的人，就我这狗屎英语水平，到那只能叫人鄙视啊。
<gfrog> hamo: 估计丫骂我我都听不出来。
<hamo> gfrog: 那就用中文骂回去，反正他肯定听不懂
<iOpera> gfrog: 练习英文，可以去#perl。那里喜欢骂人。
<gfrog> hamo: 万一人家京片子比我溜呢。。
<hamo> gfrog: 那就用家乡话
<gfrog> iOpera: 神，在这被乃骂就够啦 @@
<caleb-> iOpera: 都骂些啥？
<gfrog> hamo: 乃是欺负东北人没有家乡话嘛。。。
<nopcall> caleb-: = =试了下才想起来 我不用capslock的功能。所以是nocapslock的。而已刚试了下 也不行。
<hamo> 。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 东北人家乡话老有特色了啊
<iOpera> caleb-: 不懂。到时候，赶紧退出就是。难道还能对骂。。。
<hamo> adam8157: CIFS是不是就是samba？
<caleb-> nopcall: 随便绑个不用的键给 capslock 嘛
<adam8157> hamo: samba是cifs的部分实现
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧gaoji
<gfrog> imtxc: 但是大家都能听懂啊
<caleb-> hamo: 是
<nopcall> caleb-: 。。本本就那么些个键。。少哪个我都心疼啊。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 放心，南方人听不懂lol
<caleb-> nopcall: 要不把 本本型号+emacs 上网搜吧
<nopcall> imtxc: 南方人中枪。
<iOpera> nopcall: 用emacs的，通常是嫌手指短了。手指少了。不会说键盘少了吧。
<nopcall> caleb-: 我试试看吧。
<imtxc> nopcall: 你能听懂东北方言么
<iOpera> imtxc: 北方的不会骂啦
<iOpera> 就那几句。没技巧
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 技巧
<iOpera> 以前语音聊天室的时候，不整天是南北对骂嘛
<nopcall> imtxc: 懂点。。。有个东北的在隔壁。
<iOpera> 北方语言真缺技巧
<nopcall> iOpera: = =为什么认为慊手指智短呢。
<gebjgd> iOpera: 扯
<iOpera> 还不就是哪ctrl嘛。 nopcall
<iOpera> gebjgd: 你老外，一边去
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我就是东北的……有些东北口音，但不会说东北话。
<gebjgd> 我们那噶地的引克好了
<nopcall> iOpera: = =#vim的esc。。
<gebjgd> 哎呀吗呀 老乡啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: 没我们的淫好
<iOpera> 蛋蛋好淫
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我们那里的人好像不那么说话……
<gebjgd> 淫蛋
<gebjgd> 说的 你没注意到而已
<gebjgd> 高粱花子味道
<iOpera> 虫虫，你们东北的妹子好小巧的。
<cfy> iOpera: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 亲娘唉，山东妹子说话好听
<cfy> iOpera: emacs的不是通常手指长么？
<iOpera> cfy: 你哪里的？
<gebjgd> iOpera: 那就错了
<cfy> iOpera: 浙江的呀
<adam8157> imtxc: 我们那边说话不好听
<iOpera> cfy: 。。后天长长的？
<gebjgd> iOpera: 还是湖南妹子好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看什么地方。
<gebjgd> 皮肤白
<adam8157> imtxc: 个人以为山东话都不好听, 胶东话稍好一点点
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好像吉林人的东北口音会重些。
<imtxc> adam8157: 我认识菏泽的反正挺好听的
<cfy> iOpera: 那好像不会。。
<iOpera> gebjgd: 你在外面。哪里知道
 * adam8157 四川话好听
<nanpuyue> 自建了一个ppa源~
<nanpuyue> http://ppa.nanpuyue.com
<gebjgd> iOpera: 外面也有中国人啊 怎么不知道
<kk> nanpuyue 啥标题, ⇪ Index of /
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我们那里闯关东的人较多，说东北话的少一些。
<CyrusYzGTt> 最好聽的是 AV
<huntxu> adam8157: 聽過閩南話不
<adam8157> huntxu: 听过, 完全听不懂
<nopcall> 哈 找了下emacs vim 长度的关键词
<gebjgd> av弱爆了
<nanpuyue> 大家给看看速度怎么样~
<nopcall> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=mYkWGJqjJ4zBBpC8yDF8xDh8vibi1VV9FmMBr9UONBu6N6p8FjZ8rskjOX3joiG
<kk> nopcall ⇪ ti: IEEE CS：程序员选择VIM还是Emacs或许和阴茎长度有关
<gebjgd> 还是要看metart
<CyrusYzGTt> 襾
<CyrusYzGTt> 哶
<MeaCulpa> ... 又来了
<gebjgd> nopcall: 这旧闻
<iOpera> cfy: 这 nopcall 有潜质。初期阶段，赶紧收下。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: +1 四川话
<CyrusYzGTt> 疉
<nopcall> gebjgd: 哈。。刚找的。
<iOpera> adam8157: 你肯定是找四川的，找多了。
<gebjgd> nopcall: 据我们考证 你一定是用Notepad 不到3cm
<cfy> iOpera: .....
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 用ed的很长，但是硬不起来
<nopcall> gebjgd: 啧啧啧。。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: google ED
<imtxc> ed……
<iOpera> 18m才用ed
<caleb-> ex
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 貌似是evince的一个bug---在某些情况下无法打开文件名有特殊字符的pdf http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395768 是这样的,我有一个pdf文件名是 Code: R-MAT: A Recursive Model for Graph Mining.pdf 我在终端cd到对应目录下用evince打开它(自然是用了tab补全) Code: evince R-MA …
<iOpera> 还有ee
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 老婆修了，换日耳曼妹子吧
<nopcall> XD
<iOpera> gebjgd: 你的德国总理的侄女呢？
<iOpera> 年纪应该很大吧
<gebjgd> iOpera: 被我抛弃了
<MeaCulpa> 德国总理的手指被粘住了...
<iOpera> 是你被抛弃吧
<gebjgd> iOpera: 不要 太臭
<gebjgd> iOpera: 适合你这样的重口味
<iOpera> lol gebjgd的典故。
<gebjgd> iOpera: 你很羡慕
<iOpera> 呸
<gebjgd> iOpera: 我懂
<gebjgd> iOpera: 不然你为什么总是提起
<iOpera> 你哪吹牛不上税的
<iOpera> 我记得嘛。
<yunfan> iOpera: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<gebjgd> iOpera: 言论自由
<imtxc> 哈戳戳滴
<iOpera> imtxc: 你干嘛
<iOpera> by
<imtxc> 学学川骂 iOpera
<iOpera> cfy: 找一个片子吧
<cfy> iOpera: 寒战不错
<iOpera> 四川的，太罗嗦。骂人必须说一长串
<ofan> yoooooo
<imtxc> iOpera: 那哪的又干脆又灵活又给力么
<iOpera> Rational Youth - Cold War Night Life 1982 FLAC.rar / Marsha Ambrosius - Cold War {2012-Single}
<iOpera> 后面的？
<iOpera> cfy:
<iOpera> imtxc: 多旅游
<archl> 哇。。。才多久就聊了上千行？
<imtxc> archl: 你还统计行数。。。
<iOpera> cfy:
<cfy> iOpera: ?
<archl> imtxc: 哦 40×19，不到1000
<comilk> 好厉害！ 怎么统计？
<iGoogle> nnnd
<ofan> iGoogle: 马甲真多
<imtxc> ofan: weechat只能设置屏蔽某一个人的消息么，gtalk里面有人设置自动回复“您好我现在不在” 什么的，不能给屏蔽掉么
<ofan> imtxc: /filter
<imtxc> ofan: 好像可以filter 某个nick的消息
<gebjgd> ofan: 擦
<imtxc>  /help filter
<_dns> 有人知道怎么破解securecrt吗？
<MeaCulpa> 破解securecrt??
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦毛
<_dns> ubuntu使用securecrt
<gebjgd> ofan: 阴毛？
<MeaCulpa> _dns: Ubuntu使用secureCRT?
<MeaCulpa> _dns: Ubuntu使用secureCRT? wine SecureCRT?
<ofan> gebjgd: ...一回德国就变得这么YD了
<_dns> 有native的
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩那
<_dns> 不用wine
<gebjgd> ofan: native了
<MeaCulpa> _dns: 哦...没用过...都linux了还要这干嘛...
<ofan> gebjgd: 变德国佬了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 没 申请中
<imtxc> ofan: 好了，我以为不支持中文呢
<_dns> 机器很多，限制也多，console不太方便
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: +u Auf Wiedersehen
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: XD
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 重返德军玩多了，呵呵
<adam8157> gfrog: 路由器买了?
<iGoogle> 这单词我倒是记得
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 以前我有一套德语语音mod, 后来ET里面德语少了，没意思
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 对战？
<gfrog> adam8157: nope
<gfrog> adam8157: 决定等等11ac
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: FPS... 受伤了，SANNI SANNI的叫
<adam8157> gfrog: gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在买11n的有点亏
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 是玩对战？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: gebjgd en
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 哪有服务器玩那个的啊？
<MeaCulpa> 德国很多
<MeaCulpa> 德国是FPS乐土
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: ........
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: EE在玩呢
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 大婶你也玩？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: EE常去欧洲服务器，我一般在美国服务器
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 她不用喂奶了？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧洲没有 nexus 的货
<gebjgd> ofan: 日的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我的卖给你要不要
<gebjgd> ofan: 我要 nexus 10
<gebjgd> ofan: 还有Nexus 4
<gebjgd> ofan: 你有？
 * adam8157 求nexus4 16G货源
<ofan> gebjgd: 我有7
<gebjgd> ofan: 你有你有？你有？
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 有3g功能？
<ofan> gebjgd: 你喝醉了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有 好饿
<ofan> gebjgd: 我买的早没3g
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 从来不喝酒
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是把
<gebjgd> ofan: 今天一会儿还要去德国朋友那里
<gebjgd> 艹
<ofan> gebjgd: 去那里艹？
<gebjgd> 来回140公里
<gebjgd> ofan: ......
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 德国是同志的发源地哦。小心。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你思想好龌龊
<ofan> gebjgd: 仅次于你
<gebjgd> ofan: 我说的是油钱
<gebjgd> ofan: 我加次油就要50欧的
<ofan> gebjgd: 你壕还在乎这点
<gebjgd> ofan: 万恶的美国
<gebjgd> ofan: 废话
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国汽油那么便宜
<gebjgd> 30刀就加满了
<gebjgd> ofan: god curse america
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不然没事打中东干啥？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 也是
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 一切把石油收归国有的，美国都想灭了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我拼对了么
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 俄他们干不动，中他们直接收保护费
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我拼对了么/
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 对
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 美国人太幸福了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 油便宜 挣的多
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 就是一样傻逼
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 医保太差
<gebjgd> 医保
<gebjgd> god curse america
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 美国的保障体系和欧洲不一样，中国想要学美国...
<adam8157> 但是收钱向欧洲看齐
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Linux mint 13 KDE桌面，安装完ibus输入法后，光标不能跟随。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395772 我试了一下，也不是所有程序都不跟随，在记事本和终端里面都可以光标跟随，在libre office里面不能光标跟随。请问怎么解决？ 如图 候选词跑到左下角了 1.png 还有一个就 …
<iGoogle> http://wantu.taobao.com/detail/48892658?wantu_c=gaoxiao&u=549517144#!/p48892658/
<kk> iGoogle 啥标题, ⇪ 爆笑GIF图 - 顽兔
<jusss> iGoogle: 查看局域网内其它主机的mac地址的指令是?
<imtxc> jusss: arp -n
<jusss> imtxc: 查不出来
<jusss> imtxc: 现在局域网有6台机子，
<jusss> imtxc: 想把这六台机子的mac都查出来
<imtxc> jusss: 怎么会查不到呢
<imtxc> jusss: 先ping一下他们～～
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 学美国，那就只能当官的看得起病
<jusss> imtxc: 只显示了192.168.101和192.168.1.1
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 但是美国确实如此 没医保没钱不管看
<gebjgd> ofan: 话说你没有医保的？
<imtxc> jusss: 先ping一下别的呗
<ofan> gebjgd: 没
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 大病还稍好，...
<MeaCulpa> 排队
<gebjgd> ofan:有病了怎么办？
<ofan> gebjgd: 等挂
<gebjgd> ofan: 比如食物中毒啥的
<gebjgd> ofan: .......
<gebjgd> ofan: 或者被人咬了脸
<ofan> gebjgd: 咬回来
<gebjgd> ofan: 食面兽
<jusss> imtxc: ping后有了
<gebjgd> o
<jusss> imtxc: 这是为什么
<gebjgd> ofan: 厉害 后生可敬
<ofan> gebjgd: 事故可以赔偿
<gebjgd> o
<gebjgd> ofan: 或者得了糖尿病？
<gebjgd> ofan: 就省了糖钱了？
<imtxc> jusss: 应该有其它简单的方法，你ping通了，就在arp表里面学习到对方的mac了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不用买可乐了？
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 话说你为什么没有医保？
<ofan> gebjgd: 贵啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 太贵？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 本人菜鸟，想关独显遇到问题求大神！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395774 mianhuatang@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod 777 /etc/rc.local mianhuatang@ubuntu:~$ sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0 1:DIS: wr:0000:01:00.0 mianhuatang@ubuntu:~$ echo OFF>/sys/kernel/debug/vg …
<ofan> 一年几千刀
<gebjgd> ofan: 月多少钱？
<ofan> 而且cover的少
<ofan> gebjgd: 没有按月的
<gebjgd> ofan: 100刀？
<ofan> gebjgd: 差不多
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国人都这样？
<ofan> 好象要多
<ofan> gebjgd: 差不多把
<ofan> gebjgd: 这个都是统一的
<gebjgd> ofan: 这医保体系确实有问题
<gebjgd> ofan: 你看小光每月70欧的医保
<ofan> gebjgd: 壕
<gebjgd> ofan: 连耳朵的毛病都给看好了
<ofan> 。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 免费的手术
<ofan> 牙呢
<MeaCulpa> 美国本来还有好多人没，现在奥巴马的法案通过了，要全民医保了
<gebjgd> ofan: 擦 真没法比
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的牙免费
<gebjgd> ofan: 医保付了
<ofan> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 比我国
<MeaCulpa> 好得多
<gebjgd> ofan: 但是要是镶牙就自费了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 天朝分人
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你有小蓝本的 一样如此
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 特权社会
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 屁民就真的等死了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我朝不一样，我朝是美利坚属国
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你倒是想呢
<iGoogle> jusss: 有lan的脚本。刷的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 当年有两个领导人想要叫板美利坚，结果领馆被人炸了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 投资台湾 重返大陆吧
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: TW自己都搞不定当地人...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> ofan: 医保这东西还是别省 吃亏的是自己啊
<iGoogle> jusss: https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/blob/master/lan
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: eexp-bin/lan at master · eexpress/eexp-bin · GitHub
<jusss> iGoogle: ping后arp -a才能查到ip对应的mac，这是为啥
<iGoogle> 你看mac。用这刷吧。lan 1
<gebjgd> ofan: 赶快找个二代 你的一切就都解决了
<jusss> iGoogle: nmap...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 全民医保要多交多少税?
<gebjgd> yunfan: 对了 你有北京户口了么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不知道
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没有 我上个月回家去把户口迁回家了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 为什么？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 没打算在帝都待着？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 因为杭州的不给我办二代身份证 我就迁回家办了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你给我买房或者你有闺女愿意给我的话 我就待
<iGoogle> 黑户口
<MeaCulpa> 二代证都不让办。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我闺女必然不是帝都户口了
<iGoogle> 官二代，怕叛逃。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 黑了又咋的
<gebjgd> 天朝那么多黑户
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 杭州派出所的人说毕业了必须迁出 我说我身份证本来没到期的就因为公安部的规定才需要回来办 她说你找公安部去 额 我想找公安部机票得要上千  不如迁户口回家好了 反正我家就在杭州隔壁
<gebjgd> 怕毛
<gebjgd> 有钱就能办
<iGoogle> 难道lag这么多？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那不是更好？ 德意志种
<gebjgd> yunfan: 要不起帝都户口
<yunfan> gebjgd: lol 还是欧盟的户口好啊
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我老婆是广东的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那又如何 总不能连自己胎盘都吃吧
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我看了下 她要是想要帝都户口要 45岁 结婚10年上
<gebjgd> yunfan: 傻 那叫脐带血
<gebjgd> yunfan: 要存的
<jusss> iGoogle: arp表是多长时间自动刷新一回
<imtxc> gebjgd: 广东老婆饿了会吃自己老公么
<gebjgd> imtxc: 会
<yunfan> gebjgd: 毛 胎盘真可以吃的 我有个福建的同学的老妈吃过 额
<imtxc> 到现在不敢去广东就是怕被吃了
<iGoogle> 饿了难道吃别人老公？ imtxc lol
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 你老婆是属蜘蛛的咩 老公都吃
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我经常把我的脚丫子塞进她嘴里
<iGoogle> jusss: 不知道这
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我说的是脐带血
<imtxc> gebjgd: 恩，那他们不吃什么呢？
<lerosuz> 竟然在这黑广东人
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你现在是拿天朝户口还是德国户口?
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你看看去
<iGoogle> 饿了，这词意义太多。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 天朝的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 穷 回不去
<gebjgd> yunfan: 帝都住不起
<yunfan> gebjgd: 争取拿欧盟的吧 你老婆干嘛想不开要帝都户口 广东多好
<yunfan> gebjgd: 搞不好以后选举也要从广东开始呢
<gebjgd> yunfan: 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我爸妈死心眼
<gebjgd> yunfan: 认为帝都户口如何如何
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我觉得意义不大
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你爸妈死心眼跟你老婆没有必然关系啊 额
<gebjgd> yunfan: 公婆发话 有关系
<jusss> iGoogle: ping不用脚本就没有带范围的参数?
<gebjgd> yunfan: 反正她要是要帝都户口起码要45岁 早着呢
<gebjgd> yunfan: 党的政策好啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那你叫你爸妈给你办点商业医疗保险吧 还有每个月体检一次
<yunfan> gebjgd: 对自己人好
<gebjgd> yunfan: 为什么？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我又没打算回帝都
<yunfan> gebjgd: 帝都空气污染严重啊 就为这个我也不敢久待
<gebjgd> yunfan: 那破地方
<yunfan> gebjgd: 当然 也许你有进化出来新的基因 也说不定
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你太抬举我了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我相信科学
<yunfan> 和 飞面大神 lol
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 帝都户口可以买帝都房产...
<gebjgd> yunfan: 那是什么东西？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 得你买得起
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你买的起？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 它壕
<yunfan> gebjgd: fsm 有限状态机
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 屁
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我又不帝都
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你是魔都还不是一样
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 土豪我还出国干嘛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 主席都说了 魔都两万不如狗
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 等我等穷疯了卖了房来投靠你
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 魔都房产比帝都壕吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 帝都壕
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你是在张江么？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 哈哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 上班在
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 原来你就是张江男
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 魔都也是个垃圾城市
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 对
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你是土著还是新一代or 硬盘人
<gebjgd> yunfan: 张江是什么？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 现在的魔都不是魔都人的了...
<yunfan> gebjgd: "张江男".google()
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 魔都比帝都环境好？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 至少空气好点吧
<gebjgd> yunfan: 手机ing
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 上世纪20年代被鬼子蔫过来的，算土著么？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 好么？ 肯定？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 魔都的住宅楼高 人口没帝都这么分散
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 天气稍稍好点
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 算
<yunfan> gebjgd: 另外魔都是分区的 我想不如帝都这么变态的环状
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那我还是土著...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额 被鬼子咋了？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 那更差 高楼不是好玩意
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 撵啊
<ofan> yunfan: 环状好
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我只是就土地利用率来看的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 帝都高楼更多啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 帝都住宅高楼更多啊
<gebjgd> yunfan: 帝都的设计规划者是傻逼
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 魔都高层不多的
<yunfan> ofan: 好毛 帝都的环状 中间是不能通过的 nnd
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那是要遵照以前的旧制吧，环状
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 挺多的啊 我记得我高三的时候去拜访华东示范一个教授 那住宅楼都是30多层的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 由此你能推断出我党的领导人的智商
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不是
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是早期多，教授嘛
<yunfan> gebjgd: 清规共随
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 华东示范？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 是学巴黎没学好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那又不是大学的家属楼
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 是学巴黎没学好
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 华东师范？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是啊 难道魔都还有叫示范的咩
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 华东师范？哥哥我是华东师范地头蛇...
<gebjgd> yunfan: MeaCulpa 老城墙 护城河都鸡巴没了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额 我看也像 你是土著 又这么壮 肯定是地头蛇之类的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 好吧曾经是，后来结婚买房了就把祖业卖了溜去乡下了
<gebjgd> yunfan: MeaCulpa 这是聪明人干的事？
<onlylove> 城墙还是有剩下的一点的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我上班这是建国门 当时共军从这进城  现在都成内城了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不知~ :P
<yunfan> gebjgd: 作为一个住在古民居里10多年的人 我认为这是对的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 最好把紫禁城也推平造房子
<gebjgd> onlylove: 对 广渠门那点
<onlylove> 在万豪那边有一截城墙
<gebjgd> onlylove: 那就城墙？
<ofan> yunfan: 紫禁城应该改成五角大楼
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不知道以为是谁家厕所修高了
<ofan> 一角一枚核弹随时准备发射
<yunfan> ofan: 不如改为地球自毁中心 谁攻击贵国就立刻启动自毁 把地球炸掉
<gebjgd> 还是党的政策好
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我一点也不留恋古建筑
<yunfan> 敦煌沙漠里那种的除外
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/35260392/
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ 辛亥革命是耶穌邪教發動的摧毀人類道德措施
<gebjgd> yunfan: 就靠古建筑吸引外国妞呢
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你才有机会走出国门
<yunfan> gebjgd: 玩奶in 北京?
<jusss> test
<gebjgd> yunfan: 恩那
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你像ofan 那样有资源不用的傻孩子
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我有个毛资源
<gebjgd> yunfan: 天天就知道可乐鸡翅
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我说ofan
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我不喜欢可乐和鸡翅啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 还有披萨
<yunfan> 鸡腿我倒是喜欢 不过鸭腿更好了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 对还有批萨
<ofan> gebjgd: 还有牛肉
<gebjgd> ofan: 你搞个金发白人妹子 你这辈子就完事了
<yunfan> 天天吃红烧臭鳜鱼
<gebjgd> ofan: 人财色全得
<yunfan> gebjgd: ofan 对 搞个白人厂妹
<yunfan> 好上手 家里有地
<ofan> 有10个孩子
<yunfan> 还有枪 哼哼
<gebjgd> yunfan: 说了他好几次了 不听
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你怎知他是力不从心呢
<gebjgd> yunfan: 就喜欢鸡翅可乐
<gebjgd> yunfan: 哈哈哈哈
<gebjgd> yunfan: 有道理
 * yunfan 有心杀贼 无力回天
<ofan> gebjgd: yunfan 你们丫的天天说这个，自己怎么不找
<gebjgd> ofan: 是我错怪你了
<yunfan> ofan: 我这不没出国么 你要把我弄出国 我就去找
<gebjgd> ofan: 哥向你道歉
<gebjgd> yunfan:
<gebjgd> ofan: 我有老婆了
<ofan> yunfan: 北京照样有
<ofan> gebjgd: 借口
<yunfan> ofan: 反正都是两斤猪肉 在哪里找不都一样
<gebjgd> ofan: 现在就是你 放着资源不用
<yunfan> ofan: 北京的是要你有房 你找国外厂妹是人家有 额
<gebjgd> yunfan: +1
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国是以性能力来说话的
<gebjgd> ofan: 能力就是金钱
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这个倒是 所以我们理解ofan
<gebjgd> ofan: 少吃可乐鸡翅 批萨
 * yunfan 山东大汗 瀑布汗 成绩死汗
<gebjgd> yunfan: XD
<gebjgd> ofan去撸了
<yunfan> 也有可能出门买枪了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 干嘛用？
<yunfan> gebjgd: shoot啊
<ofan> gebjgd: yunfan 把你们都蹦了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 打谁？
<yunfan> ç °ç °ç °
<yunfan> 打谁都打不到咱
<gebjgd> ofan: 那不能 yunfan 在安全的帝都
<yunfan> 要是因为被咱刺激出去一口气干了20来个白人  说不定咱就可以被fbi抓去坐牢 顺利出国了
<ofan> 没说我去蹦
<gebjgd> ofan: 我在禁枪的地方
<yunfan> gebjgd: 话说 希特勒的禁枪政策怎么没废除呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 一定要先奸后崩
<ofan> gebjgd: 好 满足你
<gebjgd> yunfan: 幸好没废除
<yunfan> gebjgd: why not 我上次看一个瑞士的图书馆照片 那人背着冲锋枪在看书 额
<yunfan> gebjgd: 德国食人族你遇到过咩
<yunfan> 吃饭去
<gebjgd> ofan: 听哥的 忘记可乐鸡翅 批萨 赶快找个白妞 你就行了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 都跑美国去了
<gebjgd> ofan: 练好小鸡鸡 干的白妞哭爹喊娘的
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国总统都有可能是你的孩子
<ofan> gebjgd: 你先练好你的吧，满足你老婆了再说
<gebjgd> ofan: 坨坨的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我老婆很满足
<ofan> gebjgd: 嗯？ 你怎么知道一是你呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 当然知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 你看人家小光最近都很少来了 开始去勾引德国妞了
<gebjgd> ofan: 这才是正途
 * gebjgd 继续睡觉
<ofan> 没空扯，看书去
<jusss> yunfan: 知道mac后怎么查对应的ip
<onlylove> jusss: arp会用不啊
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 为什么是这样的？请指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395776 一、我想删除*.txt以外的文件。 cook@linux-ir2d:~/downloads> rm -rf *.!(txt) bash: !: event not found cook@linux-ir2d:~/downloads> rm -rf *.^[txt] cook@linux-ir2d:~/downloads> rm -rf *.[^t]xt 都不行。应该怎么用SHELL做到？ 二、目录下有个vds2 …
<jusss> onlylove: ping后arp才有记录
<onlylove> jusss: arp -a
<onlylove> jusss: 你怎么知道mac的，如果你不ping的话
<onlylove> jusss: 查路由器的路由表么
<onlylove> jusss: 路由表里面mac和ip都对应的
<jusss> onlylove: 路由器的路由表怎么查
<jusss> onlylove: 浏览器登录路由器?
<onlylove> jusss: 你那什么路由器，傻瓜的？还是tp-link的小家伙？那些估计不能查路由表吧，你要不用route看看系统的路由表不
<jusss> onlylove: tplink
<onlylove> jusss: 你登上看看吧，估计不提供那么高级的东西，最多你可以在dhcp客户端里面看看
<onlylove> jusss: 查看连接了的客户端应该有ip和mac的对应，因为如果要设置规则可能要用到ip 和mac
<jusss> onlylove: 浏览器等上路由器，里面有个动态映射表
<onlylove> jusss: 你看看dhcp客户端吧，应该有计算机名和ip 的对应
<onlylove> jusss: 然后看mac绑定那一页，应该有对应的ip和mac
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，看到了
<jusss> onlylove: 如果要查看当前有几台机子在一个局域网内，怎么看
<onlylove> jusss: 不是有动态分配和静态地址么，两个加起来就是开机的数目，没开机的不算，或者你用别的工具看，比方说写个脚本挨个ping 下，当然，对方拒绝ping那没办法
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu系统更新的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395778 现在台式电脑上安装了64位的ubuntu12.10系统 （I5 四核 8G 内存。笔记本电脑上安装32位ubuntu删除了---太耗电太热了）之前安装了draftsight 32位的在更新后不能用了。昨天重新安装了一次，提升需更新一大堆。 …
<jusss> 吃饭去
<sean__> hello
<kk> sean__, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<sean__> so many people
<iGoogle> jusss: 傻傻。不是给你脚本了。不看？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 比较2个文本文件，如何让差异部分用颜色字体显示？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395780 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2012-12-19 13:03
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<hamo> roylez: 席壕
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<sean__> ???
<adam8157> hamo: 在写slides
<hamo> adam8157: slides干嘛？
<adam8157> hamo: lunch and learn
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧，讲啥啊？如何gaoji?
<adam8157> hamo: 讲锁...
<hamo> adam8157: 锁...zc锁么？
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋这干嘛。。。外星语？
<adam8157> hamo: 啥东西?
<hamo> adam8157: zhen cao 锁
<iGoogle> lol
<adam8157> hamo: nnnnnd
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<iGoogle> lunch and learn and lock
<iGoogle> 这啥哦
<hamo> iGoogle: lock every girl in RH
<iGoogle> ooooo 了解了
<cfy> hamo: 在？
<hamo> cfy: ?
<sean__> RH?
<iGoogle> cfy:  哪 byebye别抓了？
<hamo> sean__: red hot
<iGoogle> 不是说，今天给share的。
<cfy> iGoogle: tianhaiyi是骑兵。。。
<roylez> hamo: 渣蟆
<iGoogle> 是啊。所以被抓了？
<hamo> roylez: 和尚的伙食如何？
<roylez> hamo: 吃不起啊
<hamo> roylez: 吃素还吃不起？
<roylez> hamo: 素炒花菜25元
<hamo> roylez: 你这么壕，包养一堆和尚都够了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iGoogle> roylez: 18m都到庙里面去推广了啊。住庙里面了？
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子！
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 这话题好
<roylez> iGoogle: 无良神
<hamo> iGoogle: 十八摸准备派一批男银进驻寺庙去解决和尚小JJ没处用的问题
<iGoogle> roylez: 你被猴子抓住了。 http://imagebin.org/239918 看图
<palomino|working> ......
<iGoogle> 破马。把你的10邮寄给我玩玩吧
<palomino|working> 10是啥
<iGoogle> nexus 10
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 不得觊觎
<iGoogle> 游戏机，不舍的买了。玩玩你的
<palomino|working> taobao it
<iGoogle> 掏包。。。动词
<palomino|working> :D
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 掏主席
<roylez> palomino|working: 送我
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) p
<iGoogle> palominofoever
<palomino|working> ......
 * palomino|working 恨
<roylez> palomino|working: 怕了吧？
<iGoogle> 今天主席好猛的。
<iGoogle> 别惹
<palomino|working> 恩
<palomino|working> 言之有理
<palomino|working> 努力工作去。。
<iGoogle> 肯定是吃早餐的时候，被妹子骗了。
<cfy> ...
<worm> 怎么今天主席这么猛？
<nopcall> 问下。。emacs没有块注释么。。看好多人都是;;单行注释的。。
<roylez> worm: 城管没钱过年，自然要打小贩
<hamo> ...
 * kingbo 怎么写irssi的scripts呢。。。。。。
 * hamo 出去一下居然发生了这么多血雨腥风的事情...
 * palomino|working momo hamo
 * hamo 抱抱 palomino|working 
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 让你招惹权贵
<palomino|working> 不在沉默中爆发，就在沉默中死亡 , gebjgd
<worm> 所以你死了……
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 溜达不
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 所以你死亡?
<palomino|working> 正解 , gebjgd
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 有骨气
<palomino|working> 想不死也得行阿... , gebjgd
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * hamo 威武不能屈！
 * palomino|working momo hamo
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * hamo 打爽了，抠腚去了...
 * gebjgd 吐
<palomino|working> 趁席不备
 * gebjgd 正在吃早餐
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 在中东地区?
<gebjgd> palomino|working: ......
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 欧洲
<palomino|working> 哦。。
<palomino|working> 差不离
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 中东就好了
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 能娶10个老婆
<palomino|working> 不是4个么。。
 * gebjgd 意淫ing
 * hamo as many as possible
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 你确定 告诉你这消息的人不是南方人?
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 4 10不分?
<palomino|working> 如果你们恐怕不能公平对待孤儿，那么，你们可以择娶你们爱悦的女人，各娶两妻、三妻、四妻；如果你们恐怕不能公平地待遇她们，那么，你们只可以各娶一妻。
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 可兰经附身?
<palomino|working> google附身
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 那叫骨狗附身
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有没有vce软件可以用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395781 我想考思科认证，下了一些题库，ubuntu有没有运行vce的软件。找了好多都没找到，求高手指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 夏雪风情 — 2012-12-19 14:12
<gebjgd> mengfei: 有请主持人梦飞
<abine1> https://github.com/bioshox/raspcontrol
<kk> abine1 ⇪ t: Bioshox/Raspcontrol · GitHub
<abine1> 通过网页远程监控树莓派的运行状态
<abine1> http://raspcontrol.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Screen-Shot-2012-08-09-at-4.07.12-PM.png
<onlylove> 穷人买不起树莓派
<palomino|working> .......
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 终于搞出了个函数用于展开一段日期的
<cgh> nopcall: emacs中，选中块，C-c C-c 或者 M-;
<yunfan> onlylove: 买不起可以去抢嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 好，你买，我抢你的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也得去抢
<abine1> 怎么我打开每一个新网站都会被弹出一个绿色宽带的小弹窗
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你吃饱了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 吃的啥东西
<gfrog> adam8157: 又没来？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚开回去了\
<bluezd> adam8157: 咱那几台机器是让别人盯上了
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃们干啥坏事了？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 3小碗菜 1小碗饭
<yunfan> gfrog: 最近你咋又来了?
<void1> 原来最近微菜都在cu上战啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 你的机器
<bluezd> adam8157: ...... phd 服了
<abine1> 买10个的话，算您14850包邮
<abine1> 我要买10个显卡电容
<abine1> 卖家发过来的价格吓死人了
<black_angel> 在 /etc/crontab 里面有一句写的是   17 *	* * *	root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<nopcall> cgh: 那是你自己绑的按键吧。。。
<black_angel> 可是我到了 /etc/cron.hourly 里面去，却什么记录文件也没有
<black_angel> 已经过了 17 分啦
<cgh> nopcall: C-c C-c可能和模式有关，M-; 应该是通用的
<nopcall> M-- negative-argument 看了下帮助是是这个 。
<nopcall> 好吧 我看错 你说的是M-; 这个是注释的。
<adam8157> bluezd: 收到我的源码了? 刚mutt出错了...
<bluezd> adam8157: kernel-qa 里的那个　只有 slide 啊
<nopcall> 啊啊啊。。。emacs defunct了。。（/TДT)/
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<mugebjgd> nopcall: 珍爱生命 请用vim
<black_angel> ^^
 * maplebeats hello,every body!
<iyzsong> v.v
<iyzsong> emacs开daemon常常占用100%...
<maplebeats> iyzsong: emacs OS～～～
<iyzsong> maplebeats: >.<
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: .
<mugebjgd> iyzsong: 垃圾么
<saimazoon> 早
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 早
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 我4点就醒了
<saimazoon> 呵呵，很好的时候起床
<iyzsong> mugebjgd: 也不是...
<saimazoon> 我住的地方里九点钟差不多
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 这句话终于暴露了你不是中国人
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 你的中文果然还是有问题
<iyzsong> o.o
<maplebeats> saimazoon: 这是哪个国家的中文
<saimazoon> 知道呀，。。。我还应该更多学习
<saimazoon> 我国家的汉语
<MeaCulpa> 中文不是日语，中文语法随意，但是顺序严格
<maplebeats> 中文垃圾:)
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 恩
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 啥文不垃圾?
<maplebeats> 我的左shift键的行为好奇怪。。。按住之后没效果却有效果
<jusss> maplebeats: 饭团
<maplebeats> mugebjgd: 不知道。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 啥？
<mugebjgd> 擦 不知不覺又用殘體中文了
<maplebeats> mugebjgd: ....
<mugebjgd> 馬上換回來
<jusss> maplebeats: 给我冲扣币
<maplebeats> jusss: gun
<mugebjgd> jusss: 這點出息
<mugebjgd> jusss: 除了q幣你還知道啥
<maplebeats> mugebjgd: 就是就是。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 我都死这么久了，都没给我烧香
<jusss> maplebeats: 我又没你邮箱咋给你烧香，人家阴间的邮递员没法把香传给你呀
<maplebeats> 卡卡。。。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: MeaCulpa http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/161193
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<mugebjgd> roylez: 你老是虐馬
<roylez> mugebjgd: 必须的
<roylez> mugebjgd: 不打不能成千里马
<palomino|working> 早晚必有报应 , mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> XD
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 木基
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我统计了一下，我把UNIX改成POWER, Storage改成SAN以后，在LinkedIn被搜索密度小了4/5
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 什麽木基?
 * mugebjgd 刷了htc chacha 第4遍了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2012/12/18/10378851.aspx?Redirected=true
<kk> roylez 啥标题, ⇪ MSDN Blogs
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 木有基基
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: unix和power是一回事咩
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你不是non-root敢死队吗
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我都是刷了別的rom 之後nonroot
<mugebjgd> jusss: htc chacha用不了家裏的無線網絡
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还有个有意思的事，LinkedIn曾让我include一点Project信息...说我项目是空的...我擦，我就加了两个项目...AIX和PowerVM...
<yunfan> linkedin页面好挫 内容也不行 真不知道为毛还有这么多人在上面
<yunfan> 估计是hr喜欢这种页面
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 堂堂微软Pinball都搞不定...
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> pinball技术含量太高
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HyperTerminal被拉掉出乎我意料
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这样一来多少民工没法干活了
<ofan> yunfan: 职业化
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu升级到12.10后，GRUB启动不了 Win7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395794 大家好，我电脑上安装了 OEM的 Win7系统（先安装），后安装了Ubuntu 11.10，工作一切正常，GRUP启动能正常进入Ubunu和Win7.但昨晚我把Ubuntu从网上升级到12.10后，能从GRUB启动菜单进入Ubuntu，但不能进 …
 * MeaCulpa linkedIn部分被墙...很好...
<yunfan> ofan: 啥?
<ofan> yunfan: 界面职业化，呆板
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=166526 抛物线 动画
<ofan> 符合穿西装打领带的职业白领形象
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=166526 抛物线 动画 赶快看
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 也不算职业化吧，阿三刷水的地方
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 职业化=呆板化
<ofan> 风格保守
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 又是什么破玩意
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/250/250038.htm , roylez
<kk> palomino|working 啥标题, ⇪ 最疯狂的台式电脑-最疯狂,台式电脑-驱动之家
<wenfeng> 露脸
 * palomino|working 踩脸
<wenfeng> 。。。。
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 wenfeng 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<wenfeng> --！
<Stone_lei> 今天人还真多哦
<ofan> palomino|working: 这么多屏幕，烤脸吗
<Stone_lei> ？
<yunfan> ofan: 你这呆鹅
<palomino|working> 美国片里的电脑高手都这么多屏幕呢 , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: 毛高手，都瞎打字
<yunfan> 对了 腾讯搞了个投影仪
<palomino|working> lol , ofan
<palomino|working> 而且他们从来不敲错键 , ofan
<yunfan> ofan: 有个网站叫 hackertype 可以让你随便乱敲都出代码
<palomino|working> 破解程序都有图形界面，还有进度 , ofan
<yunfan> palomino|working: crack-password
<ofan> palomino|working: 那个放了一桌子武器的有点nb
<ofan> 他就不怕一伸腿把自己蹦飞了
<palomino|working> lol
<imtxc> 色大象
<iGoogle> gfrog: 感脚
<gfrog> iGoogle: ？
<MeaCulpa> http://dig.chouti.com/img/show/4242672
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ 【网友：海底捞你又赢了！！】等位时叠千纸鹤，一个可抵5毛。千方百计留住等待的客人... via@NOAH李达_图片_抽屉新热榜
<iGoogle> gfrog: 噶嘛。你经常打错字
<gfrog> iGoogle: 水果键盘小
<iIlL0oO> 用语音输入
<iGoogle> 不是键盘小，是用脚打字的
<gfrog> iGoogle: 要是用脚能拍出代码来，我也认了。
<iGoogle> 鞋子才能拍。你的脚也能取下来拍？
<iIlL0oO> http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/RedmineInstall
<kk> iIlL0oO ⇪ t: RedmineInstall - Redmine
<jusss> palomino|working: 那他们不知道使用啥wm
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • chrome os 使用上的一些疑问？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395795 chrome os 使用上的一些疑问？ chrome os v25 U盘系统访问确实可以不用密码就能进入。 1，如何打开本地表格，视频？安装了google docs好像不行？ 2，chrome os v25 u盘系统插入到台式机中，真的好卡啊 …
<jusss> palomino|working: 我试着外接个屏幕，fvwm1就不能用了。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: gnome自带的那个wm倒是可以用
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> awesome行么
<nopcall> 多屏幕用 awesome啊
<jusss> 没用过awesome
<nopcall> awesome 好啊。
<jusss> 当初在家没网时，惊奇的发现ubuntu自带了一个叫fvwm1的东东，然后就用它了，
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 主席好
<roylez> palomino|working: 赶紧割肉，我饿了
<nopcall> (●'◡'●)ﾉ♥
<Pain> 有人知道怎么设置ibus Rime的候选项数量么？5个太多了，我只要3个
<palomino|working> 擦，别得寸进尺阿
<roylez> palomino|working: 土豪不打白不打
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 割主席中腿喂主席
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 犯颈椎病了，难受阿 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: .... 那么长的颈子也得病啊
<palomino|working> 老顶着显示器的下场阿
<palomino|working> 盯
<iIlL0oO> palomino|working: 缺少运动
<palomino|working> 关键错字- -
<ofan> Pain: 改配置文件
<jusss> palomino|working: 把显示器平放
<Pain> ofan: 我查看了 ~/.ibus 没有啥配置文件
<ofan> Pain: .config/?
<ofan> .local/?
<ofan> 不是在ibus下
<Pain> ofan: thanks
<Pain> .config/ibus
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<roylez> palomino|working: 跑步的时候你不应该看大屏幕
<jusss> test
<palomino|working> 得先有个大屏幕才能看吧 , roylez
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<roylez> palomino|working: 马场不是都有的么
 * palomino|working 拿铁刷子刷 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 你又不投注，不好好跑会被人揍的
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<jusss> test
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<microcai> hi
<roylez> adam8157: 放水，下班
<adam8157> microcai: 菜君
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍩ 
 * mayli 诶
<ofan> 君菜
<adam8157> 尹口艹采
<MeaCulpa> ...
<adam8157> lol
<MeaCulpa> 牛人可以咬到自己中腿
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ......
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 真重口，别让你家娃看到了
<saimazoon> 在中国最用的社交网络是啥
<adam8157> 最用?
<NWMonster> saimazoon qq空间
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 瑜伽 cc adaam_
<if_else> 各位兄台，我在screen 自定义了 F11/F12 切换标签
<if_else> 现在需要在 screen 用到 F11 该怎么发送这个按键给程序，而不让 screen 把他视为自定义的切换标签的快捷键
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linux Mint 升级出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395803 问题如图，是Mintupdate，怎么是无法验证？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jesse.zwd — 2012-12-19 17:40
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<whi5key> ...
<adam8157> if_else: c-a F11 ?
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，不行，F11 还是被当作切换标签的快捷键，而没有被发送给程序
<adam8157> if_else: oh
<yunfan> 到了飞机上，我们被升舱为头等。我对此比较不满，作为要客，不坐头等舱是我们的腔调，但你既然决定升舱，没有把我们升进驾驶舱就是你们的懈怠。但纵然屈身头等舱，我也没有给中国人丢脸——我使用的是ipad，而那些欧洲人使用的是ipad mini。
<jusss> \rs: 你原来是maskray...
<\rs> jusss: 怎麼了
<jusss> \rs: 没事
<cfy> yunfan: 升到驾驶舱？
 * mayli 北京新手求自行车购买指南
<cfy> yunfan: 北京一个月生活费大概要多少？
<ofan> cfy: 看你住哪
<cfy> ofan: 你住过北京？
<ofan> cfy: 住过
<cfy> ofan: 当时花费多少？
<ofan> cfy: 一晚300多
<jusss> ofan: 你不是米国出生的吗？
<cfy> ofan: .....
<cfy> ofan: 我说租房阿
<ofan> cfy: 那不知道
<cfy> ofan: o
<ofan> 租房也一个道理
<cfy> 我说生活费嘛
<XwinX> yunfan: 你要升到驾驶舱?
 * kingbo 终于把irc进出信息给关掉了，script强大，可以做个bot来骚扰大家了
<XwinX> cfy: 北京只是房租贵, 其它的我还觉得可以
<roylez_> XwinX: 空气？
<UbuntuTalk> [大猫猫之王] 空气也不是特别差
<XwinX> roylez_: 空气就无视吧
<XwinX> roylez_: 我抽烟
<roylez_> XwinX: 昨天看到有人说在魔都每周跑步4-5次，每次6-7公里，结果肺部检查出来有条纹...
<roylez_> XwinX: 高手
<ofan> 那空气危害比烟要大
<cfy> XwinX: 哦。你租房多少钱一个月？
<XwinX> cfy: 2.4K
<cfy> XwinX: 条件怎么样？
<cfy> XwinX: 厕所什么的？
<XwinX> cfy: 当然有
<XwinX> cfy: 你一个人的话, 可以和人合租
<cfy> XwinX: 嗯
<XwinX> cfy: 如果住远点, 就便宜
<XwinX> cfy: 不过上下班累
<XwinX> cfy: 像我, 一天路上要化3个小时
<ofan> XwinX: 比我的都贵...
<XwinX> ofan: 什么?
<ofan> 房租
<XwinX> ofan: 哦, 我是因为我白空着一个房间
<XwinX> ofan: 不想和人合租
<ofan> 哦
<cfy> XwinX:  那确实累阿
<cfy> XwinX: 路上坐的是地铁？还是公交？
<XwinX> cfy: 地铁
<ofan> cfy: 找到工作了
<ofan> ?
<cfy> ofan: 没。
<ofan> cfy: 加油
<XwinX> cfy: 你一个人的话, 可以住近点
<cfy> XwinX: 哦。人多么？
<XwinX> cfy: 肯定多
<cfy> XwinX: 那想看书什么的也不行阿
<cfy> ofan: 谢谢
<cfy> bye_bye: .
<XwinX> cfy: 站着看
<bye_bye> cfy: .
<bye_bye> XwinX: 好久不见.
<cfy> XwinX: 人多怎么看？
<XwinX> bye_bye: 好久不见
<XwinX> cfy: 用电子书吧
<XwinX> cfy: 一只手就能看
<cfy> XwinX: 嗯，我有个kindle
<bye_bye> cfy: 土豪. 有kindle
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家都用什么网盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395805 我用过ubuntuone速度很快，上传可达50-100k，但是操作不顺手，只在用户目录下的才能上传，且网页版操作非常少，非常蹩脚，另外空间小只有5G 现在用115,操作很顺手，任意文件夹都可上传，但缺点是速度很慢 …
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 大象 那个新浪微薄在什么地方注销
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不能注销.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那你怎么失踪掉的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不能注销.
<imtxc> bye_bye: ……你不是注销了么
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哥改名字/删粉丝/删关注 一气呵成.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 造成了我注销的假象.
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 国籍我都改成蒙古国了.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你的QQ注销了么
<bye_bye> imtxc: no
<bye_bye> imtxc: 每天跟妹子聊qq. 怎么注销?!
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 北京空气危害再大也比不过吸烟的伤害吧？
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 北京空气很不错啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果单对个体而言。
<imtxc> 不明白为什么大家都说北京的空气不好呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 扬沙天气。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 还有路上的汽油味。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我回哈尔滨的时候，路上也有很重的汽油味。
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: ………… 额，你在什么地方
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在在北京啊。
<imtxc> 哈啊，从我家过来的人都会觉得北京的空气特别好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我记得你老家是浙江吧？
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 兰州 貌似是全球污染最严重的城市
<bye_bye> imtxc: 浙江人你好.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哦，原来是兰州。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 话说，兰州的空气是因为什么？
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 各种化工厂 石油、钢铁、有色金属
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似是 廣府吧
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 还有地形的原因，空气不流通
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哈尔滨那边也是不少化工厂，还有冬季取暖烧煤，春季沙尘暴。
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 别的城市空气可以流动
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 工业化城市，空气可能都不太好。
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 兰州由于地形的原因，污染的空气一直在上空
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嗯，也和内陆城市以及地形因素有关。
<imtxc> 有那些有色金属矿的地方，更要命。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 像是洛杉矶的光化学烟雾发作的时候，就是在逆温层导致空气不流通的日子里。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 北京的一个大问题还是这里的人比较有话语权吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以，这里的人抱怨空气问题，传得比较广。
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 有可能，矫情的北京人 bye_bye
<abine1> 以破换当地自然环境为代价略夺资源方式发展出来的工业化太恐怖了
<abine1> 矿挖完了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 各个空气不好的地方都有很多人抱怨, 只不过没人重视罢了.
<abine1> 留下的废矿尾渣
<abine1> 污染
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那种矿渣很危险。
<abine1> 金矿最恐怖
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好像是会将重金属渗入土壤。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不了解金矿的冶炼。
<abine1> 金矿是粉碎
<imtxc> abine1: 金属都一样
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好像是有些会用氰化物什么的吧？
<abine1> 把矿石粉碎成粉末
<abine1> 然后用水洗
<abine1> 因为金比较重
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 感觉好像是传统的淘金。
<abine1> 会沉淀下来
<abine1> 剩下的都是废水了
<abine1> 拿到金砂以后才拿回来熔化成金条之类的
<abine1> 提纯
<imtxc> 不是的
<abine1> 很多人去非洲加纳的挖金矿
<imtxc> 现在弄金矿高级多了……
<abine1> 淘金还好了
<imtxc> 不过金矿是部队开采的
<abine1> 没有那么严重
<abine1> 在非洲有很多中国人开采呢
<abine1> 从中国运送设备过去
<abine1> 从这里找人去开采
<abine1> 装上集装箱
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.mining120.com/html/0601/20060123_44.asp
<kk> UbuntuTalk 啥标题, ⇪ 我国金矿的开采和冶炼(一)_中国选矿技术网
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 重选法和氰化法。
<imtxc> abine1: 不知道，反正我们那里有亚洲第一金矿，就是兰州军区在管
<yunfan> imtxc: 我们那有铀矿 额
<abine1> 氰化物是剧毒
<yunfan> cfy: 看你怎么花了
<yunfan> cfy: 帝都两万不如狗  我现在睡前都不如狗
<imtxc> yunfan: 我睡前还不如狗儿子
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 内核升级后，鼠标不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395806 大家好， 我遇到这样一个问题：在UBt12.04 上升级内核的时候，3.6.9,3.7.0和3.7.1 ，使用默认的配置选项，编译后BZIMAGE 是生成了，但同时有一个错误： ERROR: "__modver_version_show" [drivers/staging/rts5139/rts5139.ko]  …
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你还是洗洗再睡吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 拉个20M宽带 尽量不出门吧
<abine1> 可以用树莓派自己制作一个类似Nexus Q的装备
<Freebuilder> 啊！好茶好茶！
<abine1> 奶茶么？
<Freebuilder> 奶茶非茶。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你又活了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 你又死了
<abine1> 哈
<abine1> CyrusYzGTt: 你名字好怪
<CyrusYzGTt> abine1§ ,,額，不怪
<abine1> 是一个密码吧？
<abine1> 黑莓的风头都被树莓派夺取了
<cfy> yunfan: 那。。。。。
<jusss> cfy: 问个问题，插耳机看mp4格式的视频画面和声音不会出现卡，不用耳机，用本本自带的喇叭外放mp4格式的视频，每隔50秒会卡一秒，这是为啥，你知道吗
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<yunfan> cfy: 我一个月生活费大概2k 住房2k
<cfy> jusss: 不知道。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 哦，好像还好
<abine1> 准备下班
<abine1> 走人
<abine1> cfy: 你的树莓派能播放1080P的视频么？？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • skype4.1.0.20版本 for 12.04LTS 无法视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395808 skype4.1.0.20版本 for 12.04LTS 无法视频 。笔记本自带摄像头。测试视频，可以显示，但是在于好友聊天时无法打开视频，视频是一个斜线画着。声音聊天正常。 搜索了下网络的办法，还是没法打 …
<txthinking> rtorrent 下边显示的Rate 左边的是下载速率还是右边的是下载速率
<txthinking> [Throttle] off/off KB] [Rate aaa/bbb KB] [Port:xxx]
<txthinking> aaa 和bbb哪个是下载速率
<txthinking> 大神?
<imtxc> txthinking: 慢的一个上传速度吧
<txthinking> 都差不多
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<reed> dd
<reed> 哈哈
<black_angel> http://hkyx.myhack58.com/hack58d9g.asp
<black_angel> 这个页面我们在客户端有办法修复的吗？
<black_angel> 过不去了，这游戏第九关
<savr> dear chinese people
<saimazoon> dear savr
<savr> why is it coca-cola in china never looses it's fizz?
<saimazoon> what can we o for you
<saimazoon> doesn't it?
<savr> in other countries you leave a can open overnight
<saimazoon> i never noticed
<savr> it is completely flat
<savr> in china it is almost as fizzy as when you opened it
<saimazoon> it's state capitalism, savr
<saimazoon> savr, 你是老外吗
<savr> I think they are using something illegal
<savr> or the chinese are more advance in fizz technology
<saimazoon> raise this question on an expat forum
<savr> lol
<saimazoon> savr, 你看得懂中文吗
<savr> saimazoon: are you chinese?
<saimazoon> no
<savr> what the hell
<savr> I'm the only foreigner allowed in this channel
<saimazoon> you suck cock
<savr> I earned the exclusivity rights years ago
<saimazoon> where in china do you live
<savr> adam8157: roylez ^^
<savr> saimazoon: where do YOU live
<saimazoon> southern europe
<saimazoon> but i lived in china for quite some time until last year
<savr> saimazoon: what do you do?
<savr> I'm going to shanghai tomorrow
<savr> hangzhou next week
<savr> saimazoon: I can read chinese fyi
<jusss> hi ,all
<saimazoon> savr, i'm on the dole
<savr> scum
<saimazoon> lol why
<savr> saimazoon: go back to china and work in a factory
<saimazoon> i'm too good for that
<savr> hope they promote you to sales
<savr> saimazoon: there are chinese with PhDs working in factories
<saimazoon> i've got no ambition
<savr> they are better than you and work!
<saimazoon> and i gave up making any efforts towards furthering my professional career
<saimazoon> good for them
<saimazoon> they've got an expensive wife, family car, kids and mortgage to pay for
<saimazoon> i've got none of those, hence I'm able to lay back on my chair and jack off all day long
<saimazoon> on state money
<imtxc> 擦，怎么了，变英文频道了？
<saimazoon> imtxc, 我们都是老外人
<imtxc> saimazoon: 老外人好
<genophy> so ..
<saimazoon> 宁爱说汉语
<savr> scyn
<savr> scum
<saimazoon> 我认为我们汉语不很好，所以说汉语真的适合我们啊
<saimazoon> 说英语
<saimazoon> savr, your mum
<saimazoon> i deserve this
<savr> english concur this channek
<jusss> roylez_: yify是啥的缩写?
<genophy> 我表示, 我看英文,挺累的....
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • python怎样停止？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395814 cairo-dock创建一个启动器:python /path/to/someone.py 可以运行，可是怎样停止呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-12-19 21:06
<adam8157> savr: beijing
<saimazoon> gebjgd, 可不可以调查词典
<saimazoon> where are you from, savr
<savr> australia
<jusss> 对与名字中的()怎么无法自动补全
<jusss> win的名字在Linux下真纠结
<rpi> oo
<genophy> jusss: win的名字?
<imtxc> 。。。
<reed_> 大家好
<rpi> 文件名
<jusss> genophy: a.(2012).srt
<kk> reed_, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<jusss> genophy: linux无法识别
<rpi> linux的文件名有的在win系统下面也无法识别
<genophy> 嗯.我也遇到过.vsftp传输的数据,数字前有非数字的化,就会出现乱码
<genophy> 嗯.我也遇到过.vsftp传输的数据,数字前有非数字的话,就会出现乱码
<jusss> roylez_: 下载Deadfall没字幕
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs中的M x eshell命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395815 这个命令不是进入到了一个相当于terminal的那种模式么，我有个程序是这样的如截图： 123.png 这个程序很简单就是统计空格，换行符，以及TAB按键的个数，跟在terminal下一样运行的时候输入./1-8 然后回车，但是在t …
<bye_bye> 能正常呼吸真好...
<abine1> 雨后的空气最清新了
<abine1> 正在刷树莓派系统
<abine1> 买了5张SD卡
<abine1> 一个SD卡刷一个系统
<jusss> 一个好电影没找到一个好字幕
<abine1> 什么电影？？
<abine1> 新出的？？？
<jusss> abine1: Deadfall
<jusss> abine1: lay the favorite
<jusss> abine1: 只有英文字幕，没中文字幕
<jusss> abine1: 可能是因为刚出的吧
<abine1>  等了
<abine1> 最近好忙
<cfy> abine1: 没试过1080p
<abine1> 太多事情了
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 我准备自己试试看啦
<abine1> 我下载了一个1080P的电影
<abine1> 要用树莓派来播放
<abine1> 有音箱了
<abine1> 有无线键盘和鼠标了
<abine1> 有USB硬盘
<abine1> 有U盘
<black_angel> 我刚看了一下 ubuntu 的周期性进程，每天的更新进程好几个呀
<abine1> 有SD卡了
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> Ubuntu是商业发行版了
<abine1> 不是社区发行版了
<abine1> 非核心开发人员只能围观
<black_angel> 我用着 10.10，不想升级
<abine1> 我已经都升级到12.10了
<abine1> 每天都提示发现系统错误
<abine1> 以前从来没有这样的
<black_angel> 用着稳定，没必要去换
<abine1> 以前用10.04很好
<abine1> 现在一进去桌面就开始提示发现系统错误
<abine1> 硬件都是新买的
<abine1> 怎么会有系统错误
<abine1> 系统也是刚刚安装的
<abine1> sandisk的SD卡好慢啊
<abine1> CLASS4的
<abine1> 刷一个4GB的系统等好久
<abine1> 要是用CLASS10的就很快
<abine1> 一下子就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> abine1§ 你可以將 sd卡 用 usb hub 做個 陣列 ，，
<abine1> USB HUB没带电源的
<abine1> 用不了
<abine1> 准备去找根USB线自己做一个
<abine1> 用个电源接上
<abine1> 给那个USB hub增加电源
<abine1> 现在有焊接的工具
<abine1> 也有各种连接数据线
<abine1> 旧主板也有
<abine1> 旧的电源也有
<abine1> 坑爹，SD卡一定要买速的
<abine1> 不然用U盘来刷系统比较快了
<abine1> sudo sync 半天都没有好
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu One 12.10 Bad email token!输入邮箱名密码后需要验证码无法登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395823 要输入验证码 我之前重置了密码 但是这个确认密码不能登录 邮箱里面也没有收到邮件 只是之前的重置的 但输入进不去。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzby — 2012-12-19 2 …
<waterloo2005> 请问kernel网站上对应于kernel的patch文件是干什么用的？每个内核都需要打它后面对应的patch文件吗？
<maplebeats> waterloo2005: 就是从上一个版本打patch到下一个版本的的东东
<waterloo2005> maplebeats, 比如patch-3.0.8是把kernel-3.0.8变成kernel-3.0.9的，是吗？
<maplebeats> waterloo2005: 应该是吧~
<maplebeats> waterloo2005: 肯定是。。。
<waterloo2005> maplebeats, 请问需要打一些与ubuntu相关的补丁吗？到哪下它们？
<maplebeats> waterloo2005: 到ubuntu的网站去找~
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<lemonhall> ofan: 你。。。还在。。。。啊
<lemonhall> 好久都没来了。。。。
<abine1> 太夸张了
<abine1> 同时开4台电脑
<abine1> 还加一个树莓派
<abine1> 3显示屏
<abine1> 树莓派和一台电脑共享同一个显示器
<abine1> 另外开一台台式机刷SD卡
<abine1> 笔记本电脑上网找资料
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 好啊好啊
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 表烦
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 咋了咋了，摸摸
<alvin_rxg> (╯‵□′)╯︵┻━┻ 2012 了，木有女朋友
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 哇咔咔，明天回国了
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说你不是把妹的大师么？
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 精通各种理论？
<alvin_rxg> 大师个屁。没先天条件
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 咋了，没条件？
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我可是160cm
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 咱是男人中的凤姐
<alvin_rxg> 吹吧，比我矮的男人不是还没长大就是绝种了
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 你还能比胡正还丑吧？
<alvin_rxg> 胡正是谁
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 不相信怎么的，我真是159.x  x>5
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 摸摸你的狗头。 :D
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 星际译王的作者
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 哦，不关心那个神学论者
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 我会告诉你我除了160cm以外还有16cm么？
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 好长！
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 今天怎么这里没人？
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 这么大的jj，随便找个女人说呗。“嗨妞，我这16cm哦～”
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 他们度假去了
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 太直白了不好……
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说汉诺威应该妹子多啊……
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: “最近我啥密码都破了，就差一个破不了。请问打开你的心的密码是多少？”
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 屁嘞，一个比一个宅
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 宅女费电，你去帮他们环保一下
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 总比我这地没女生强
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 那你有 android 手机么？
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: fake gps 随便找个玩玩呗
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 玩啥？
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 找个妞玩
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 远程约炮？
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 身在下萨，约魔都炮？
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 随你啦。你想去哪就哪咯
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 要不下次咱俩找点乐子去？
<alvin_rxg> 才不呢。要找就找美女去
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 骑洋马去？
<alvin_rxg> 咱不够格
<alvin_rxg> 玩会游戏再写报告。。
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 明天要交？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你怎么天天写报告呀
 * piggybox 买了量折叠自行车
<ofan> 买pizza去
<kk>  06:10
<piggybox> 学到个新词 Orgasm Faker
<ofan> piggybox: 装高潮？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-20
<kingbo> 早
<sou_> 早
<MeaCulpa> mornong
<MeaCulpa> morning
<archl> morning
<MeaCulpa> archl: 话说
<archl> MeaCulpa: 酷胖
<MeaCulpa> archl: 澳马骑过没
<archl> MeaCulpa: 没没没，我是什么都没做的
<cfy> bye_bye: 在？
<cfy> 这里有人用qq么？
<cfy> 我怎么感觉qq群就是一个卖萌的地方阿。。。
<onlylove> Q群除了卖萌和拉皮条，还有别的用处？
<MeaCulpa> 我装了QQ, 根据我OS语言，成了国际版
<cfy> onlylove: 其实感觉和这里这不多。看各种牛牛卖萌。。。
<MeaCulpa> 进去一看，就是个我国妹子的皮条站
<onlylove> cfy: Q群里面有牛牛卖萌么
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我装了一个软件中文的，花了16¥，英文版要96$.结果现在一升级，语言默认成英语的了。。。。
<cfy> onlylove: 爽阿
<cfy> onlylove: 有阿。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 爽阿
<onlylove> cfy: 稀有动物，用Q的牛不多吧
<cfy> onlylove: 看弄什么的
<cfy> onlylove: 用linux的牛牛肯定少
<onlylove> cfy: 比方说.net和powershell？
<cfy> onlylove: 可是跨平台的牛牛可很多
<cfy> onlylove: 比如说Common Lisp
<onlylove> cfy: 这个牛……
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我还碰到一个shlug的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 一问，还是管理员级别的。。。。行政的牛牛
<imtxc> onlylove: cfy 不用QQ，你怎么跟妹子聊天
<onlylove> imtxc: 没有妹子啊……想找妹子聊天直接面对面聊或者电话
<imtxc> onlylove: 有时候它不由你啊，要是irc里面能聊QQ 或者飞信就好了。
<cfy> imtxc: 我用qq的呀
<imtxc> cfy: webqq么
<cfy> imtxc: 我是OSX,有原生qq
<imtxc> cfy: OSX壕……
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么由不由的，实在要用windows还有多玩YY,不比QQ难用，语音频道比QQ的语音聊天强多了
<cfy> imtxc: 。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我老妈跟我视频聊天一下，我还得教会50岁的她老人家一个新的软件？
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是你的事情，我爸直接拒绝使用电脑
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以我就说有时候由不得自己啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚不是你说和妹子聊天么，怎么转到你妈身上了
<cfy> 真是。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 一样的道理，妹子说给你发个图片，你让她去贴到网站上么
<cfy> 哦。。。。
<cfy> irc和qq pka
<cfy> irc和qq pk阿
<imtxc> cfy: 不是PK啊。。。
<imtxc> office也是个老大难……
<cfy> 又要开始讨论为啥linux桌面市场占有率低的问题了么？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS A7下无法调出fcitx http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395843 今天刚刚装了LinuxMint14, 把A7的WPS装上，无法调出fcitx。前几天在LinuxMint13上试了A7,一样的问题。但是在LinuxMint13下，A6就可以调出FCITX并顺利输字。我在想，会不会又是那个QT和GTK之间的问题因 …
<onlylove> 讨论那个多无聊……
<onlylove> 就像讨论perl python ruby一样
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 妹子发图到imm.io啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: imm.io 为什么总被 opendns 搞成钓鱼网站
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不知道，没遇到过
<MeaCulpa> imm.io简单到爆啊
<imtxc> test 网烂到家了 kk
<sou_> 我的站也是经常被黑
<zodiac1111> 通过 fseek ftell 函数取文件大小有什么问题?
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine下福昕浏览器安装不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395845 环境 VMware7.1 Ubuntu12.04 wine1.4 Foxit5.1.0.1117 从WINXP下拷贝安装目录到ubuntu下/win32/Foxit Reader/下 WIN32目录权限属于root。 运行可以，但是报错很多、 leang@leang-virtual-machine:~$ wine /win32/'Foxit Reader'/'Foxit Reader.exe'  …
<xman> 有人知道，下载了vm版的ubuntu之后如何导入到vm虚拟机里？谢谢
<imtxc> xman: 新建虚拟机的时候硬盘选择你下载的那个文件就好
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • GTK怎样根据值找到列表控件中指定的一行？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395852 GtkListStore可以插入一行一行的数据，可是我现在想根据一行的第一列数据的值找到这一行数据。找到它的指针。 比如有一下一个列表 名字 分数 chao 60 xiaom 100 defei 90 我知道了xiaom这个名字想 …
<yunfan> cfy 工作搞定了?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何用U盘拷贝原电脑的Ubuntu系统,然后安装到另外一个电脑上面. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395857 求朋友速度帮忙给个答案,我知道应该有类似帖子,但是大海捞针阿! 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyinshu — 2012-12-20 11:25
 * kevinyings  我有个问题很困惑，linux的虚拟内存大小是整个硬盘的大小还是交换空间的大小？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 交换空间
<kevinyings> 那么程序能申请到的最大内存大小又是多少呢？
<iIlL0oO> 动态申请的内存,一般是虚拟内存吧?
<kevinyings> iIlL0oO, 那么还是交换空间的大小吗？
<iIlL0oO> kevinyings: 不是交换空间,是虚拟内存
<iIlL0oO> kevinyings: 我也不懂
<kevinyings> iIlL0oO, 我们主管说程序可以申请到一个硬盘的大小
 * kevinyings 求救啊，到底对不对啊
<zodiac1111>  limit -a
<iIlL0oO> kevinyings: 硬盘读写频繁,程序越烂
<iIlL0oO> kevinyings: 硬盘读写越频繁,程序越烂
<roylez> kevinyings: 虚拟内存？swap？显然是swap的大小
<iIlL0oO> roylez: 有些人没有 /swap 分区,咋办
<roylez> iIlL0oO: 那就没有虚拟内存
<roylez> iIlL0oO: 没什么大不了的
<iIlL0oO> roylez: 哦
<imtxc> 安卓上的kindle软件有中文版了，有没有可能意味着kindle要来朝内了？
<roylez> imtxc: amazon.cn已经开始卖中文书了
<roylez> archl: humble 7来了
<archl> roylez:  给我买个吧。
<archl> roylez:  上次 MeaCulpa 给我买的
<archl> roylez:  乐乐
<archl> roylez: Pay more than the average of $6.34 to unlock! Dungeon Defenders
<roylez> archl: 我机器跑不动 dungeon defenders
<archl> roylez:  我的机器比你的老
<roylez> archl: 显卡不行
<archl> roylez:  你要和 1.86Ghz 双核 比么。
<roylez> archl: 我集成显卡
<archl> roylez:  一样XMA4500
<roylez> archl: 1.7Ghz ....
<archl> roylez: 。。。你骗人，你是主席。。。不带这样骗的
<roylez> archl: 我买了吧，既然你给我了那么多次
<roylez> archl: 不过好像没有我能玩的
<archl> 有吧。我看看。
<imtxc> roylez: 要是真能在朝内卖那也不错，省得受taobao奸商的气
<archl> roylez: 好像也没有我能玩的。。。
<archl> roylez: 就保留着了。60多游戏我尝试了大约 1/3
<jusss> archl: 日本养成类游戏？
<archl> jusss: 呀，上一个日本游戏我玩的是美少女梦工厂 3
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • Python上传文件权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395862 lighttpd + python + Firefox上传文件到服务器（其实是本地） 如果本地需要上传的文件所有人是www-data:www-data, 权限600，上传的时候停在那里不动。我想知道是停在哪里的。是无法读取该文件上传到服务器， …
<jusss> as
<jusss> some
<jusss> time
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/classic-the-timbuk2-tianba-classic-messenger-small-three-oclock-burdened-699-orders-by-150-549-yuan-pocket-messenger-bags.html
<kk> roylez 啥标题, ⇪ Timbuk2 天霸 Classic Messenger 经典邮差包（Small、三点背负）　699元（下单减150，实付549元包邮）»什么值得买
<adam8157> roylez: 看到已经没货了, 而且也不便宜
<roylez> adam8157: 那你买这个吧 http://www.smzdm.com/baume-mercier-baume-mercier-riviera-the-riviera-series-moao8669-automatic-mechanical-watch-1487-03-9400.html
<kk> roylez 啥标题, ⇪ Baume&Mercier 名士 Riviera 利维拉系列 MOAO8669 自动机械腕表　$1487.03（约￥9400）»什么值得买
<adam8157> roylez: ....
<jusss> adam8157: 壕
<roylez> adam8157: 电脑还没到？
<adam8157> roylez: mei
<roylez> adam8157: 说过叫你直接等国内奔6上市的
<archl> adam8157:  买这个吧。https://store.windowfarms.com/windowfarms/four-column-starter-bundle-four-column-windowfarm-four-column-starter-pack.html
<archl> adam8157:  你厉害。。。
<archl> adam8157:  我哥买二手thinkpad 向1用了3个月收到
<archl> x61
<archl> 还是t61
<archl> 反正我不懂
<adam8157> roylez: archl 快了, 已然USPS的国际特快了
<archl> adam8157: 。。。你说快了，我们可以相信你吗。
<adam8157> archl: 我在自我安慰
<archl> adam8157: 乖乖，我安慰你
<sjd_zeus> 大伙说，搞个macbook air如何
<archl> sjd_zeus: 买个触摸的
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的早啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<archl> sjd_zeus: 。。。杀鸡的 zeus
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道谁把我卖了，我收到 geekli.st 的邀请了
<archl> cfy`: 蹭饭鸭
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 我也收到了, 删了
<adam8157> cfy`: 蹭饭鸭
<roylez> cfy`: 蹭粪伢
<jusss> æ°´æ°´æ°´
<yunfan> http://www.pjtime.com/2012/10/86346843.shtml    adam8157 买一个不
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ 【支持120英寸投影，腾讯推出Q影微型投影机】PjTime.COM微型投影机 行业动态
<yunfan> roylez: 邀请你做啥?
<jusss> 那样
<adam8157> yunfan: 要这玩儿干啥
<jusss> nyfair: hi
<nyfair> jusss: hi
<jusss> nyfair: 你画动漫吗？
<nyfair> 听说这周末魔都有linux会展
<nyfair> 我不画，不过我以前同学在11区当工口游戏原画
<jusss> nyfair: 求知名h漫
<nyfair> 我怎么会有那种东西
<jusss> 你没收藏吗
<nyfair> 我有e淑女帐号，需要时直接网上看
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<yunfan> adam8157: 微投很好啊
<sjd_zeus> 有玩diablo的吗？
<yunfan> nyfair: 展什么？ 各大发行版么
<adam8157> yunfan: 微投?
<caleb-> nyfair: 求游戏原画同学 ID
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆你这几天哪去了
<hamo> adam8157: 忙啊
<hamo> adam8157: 抠腚啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 1997 - 2012: ShangHai Linux User Group 15周年庆典
<adam8157> hamo: 剩几天了还...
<nyfair> caleb-: pixiv id?
<hamo> adam8157: 必需骨干员工啊
<caleb-> nyfair: 有 pixiv 好啊
<nyfair> caleb-: 那你说的是什么id
<caleb-> nyfair: 只是好奇是哪位大触
<caleb-> nyfair: 一般当游戏原画的都有点知名度
<nyfair> caleb-: 难，从同人到商业有很长的路要走
<onlylove> 有可能是代替别人画吧
<nyfair> 是啊
<nyfair> 难听点叫打杂
<nyfair> 不过现在很多里番都外包给国人的动画公司了
<caleb-> 喔，不是搞人設的？
<nyfair> 也做，准确点说应该叫sd原画
<onlylove> 日子都不好过……
<caleb-> 嗯，那是难出头啊
<caleb-> 日本这几年 galgame 卖不好
<nyfair> 今年也没啥收成
<onlylove> 卖的好不好无所谓了，反正11区限制
<nyfair> 脏翅膀
<onlylove> 国外又卖不了
<archl> 民族的才是世界的
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo小e
<nyfair> 有卖的，呆湾和阿妹你看都有
<nyfair> 那个加翻译的，然后dlsite dmm之流都网上贩卖
<onlylove> 你让湾湾卖I社或者KISS的试试
<hamo> adam8157: 又掉了...
<hamo> adam8157: 这破客户端真爱死
<nyfair> i社原本在欧洲有分公司卖
<adam8157> hamo: 还不如pidgin呢
<nyfair> 后来被港灿的那啥女权组织告了
<adam8157> hamo: 看小窗
<nyfair> 然后就闭关锁国鸟
<onlylove> 话说很久之前下载的遥仰凰华还是繁体中文的呢，后来，没有后来了……
<nyfair> 那个是湾湾官方汉化的吧
<onlylove> 对，官方汉化，上来送一个左右不分的BUG
<onlylove> 又要重启……有点软事情还真多
<caleb-> 湾湾市场小，其实卖不了几片
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * palomino|working tf roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * hamo momo roylez 
<nyfair> 我记得湾湾的汉化非常奇葩，以前玩那个天使帝国，从头到底基本全是在音译
<palomino|working> 天使帝国?
<palomino|working> 战棋?
<nyfair> 嗯
<palomino|working> 哦
<palomino|working> 它就是我痛恨战棋游戏的开始
<nyfair> 那东西当战旗你就输了
<palomino|working> what..
<roylez> palomino|working: 那你痛恨象棋咯？
<nyfair> 那明明是给初中女生玩的中二搞笑游戏
<roylez> palomino|working: 马不能走直线的
<palomino|working> 搞笑么-_-
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> 破马可以走直线
<roylez> hamo: 哦，忘了这马是破的
<nyfair> 忘了搞不搞笑了，我只记得从里面学到了个道理
<nyfair> 明天能干的事就等到明天在去干
<palomino|working> ......
 * roylez momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<caleb-> nyfair: 天使帝國是大宇原創啊，不是翻譯的
 * hamo 目击
 * imtxc momo所有人
 * CyrusYzGTt 踹 imtxc 
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 imtxc 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * hamo 踢 imtxc 
<imtxc> |||
<yunfan> adam8157: 当然是微投了 普通投影有啥意义
<yunfan> caleb-: 弯弯好久没来了
<adam8157> yunfan: 毫无兴趣
<yunfan> adam8157: piss
<nyfair> caleb-: 怎么可能，我上干货http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angelic_Vale
<kk> nyfair ⇪ t: Angelic Vale - Wikipedia
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 協調器 4k 視頻。。
<nyfair> kiriko那首歌我都记得
<caleb-> nyfair: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/天使帝國
<kk> caleb- ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<caleb-> yunfan: 前阵子没上 irc
<nyfair> caleb-: 好吧，是我错了，我说的那个中文名应该叫天使之谷
<onlylove> 这都翻出来了
<iGoogle> dos时代，tw的游戏占统治地位嘛。 caleb-
<nyfair> 魔都的linux15周年纪念会，会有哪些人参加？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你干嘛
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<iGoogle> 你今天发骚了？
<caleb-> iGoogle: 只是国内少人开发吧，后来大宇都把重心放国内了
<iGoogle> 看来蛋蛋昨天没摸到。。。妹子。
<iGoogle> caleb-: 当时，国内水平低
<caleb-> 国内还没迎来单机的复兴，就进入 rmb 网游的时代了
<caleb-> 被泡菜和米国吃得死死的
<iGoogle> 恩，跨代了
<onlylove> 又想起可怜的天人互动了
<onlylove> 被代理的网游活活拖死了
<onlylove> 天人互动其实代理过不少不错的游戏的
<nyfair> 说起网游，8月底60美刀买了份gw2，结果2周就弃了，好亏啊
<iGoogle> nyfair: 为网游，这么舍得，你果然是新新人类。gaoji
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1431782-1-1.html
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 末日科技迷思之一：末日审判，科技对抗_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<onlylove> 刚看到这帖子差点笑喷了，基站都完蛋了给智能手机充电做什么
<iGoogle> onlylove: 基站肯定配置了更大的手摇发电机。你要相信这点。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 你去摇呢？
<iGoogle> 你咋不相信公司体制呢。。 lol
<roylez> iGoogle: 无良神
<iGoogle> roylez: 据说你的邻居变女的了？
<roylez> iGoogle: 邻居？
<XwinX> iGoogle: hi
<iGoogle> roylez: 南边的邻居啊。你不是北部最性感的哪位？
<iGoogle> XwinX: 有好玩的？
<roylez> iGoogle: ....
<XwinX> iGoogle: 无
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你们的科研经费多不，多搞点好玩的东西嘛。玩玩
<iGoogle> 买一个3d打印？我帮你测试下。 XwinX
<XwinX> iGoogle: 不多
<iGoogle> 盘子大。应该多吧
<onlylove> 打个盘子碗什么的日用品应该不错
<kevinyings> http://www.360buy.com/product/777738.html  这个东西怎么样？
<kk> kevinyings 啥标题, ⇪ 【戴尔6430u-100TB】戴尔(Dell) 6430u-100TB 14英寸超极本 （i3-3217U 4G 128G固态硬盘 蓝牙 WIFI VGA WIN7 防眩光）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<onlylove> 嗯？固态硬盘？
<kevinyings> yeah
<onlylove> 我其实不看好戴尔……真的
<onlylove> 固态硬盘就不知道了
<iGoogle> 为啥，今天的小鸟，排版乱的？难道是css错误？
<onlylove> 因为公司最近一批戴尔的机器总是喜欢坏硬盘
<kevinyings> onlylove, 哪种型号？latitude?
<iGoogle> onlylove: 啥公司。全dell?
<onlylove> kevinyings: latitude
<onlylove> iGoogle: 不全是戴尔，有东芝的
<iGoogle> 公司批量采购的品牌，都及其贵。回购估计很大。
<iGoogle> 极其
<onlylove> iGoogle: 不知道是不是有回扣，米国的，在华分公司
<iGoogle> irc这么多洋买办啊
<iGoogle> XwinX: 赶紧换地方。
<onlylove> 我不是买办……
<iGoogle> 差不多啦
<onlylove> 买什么我说了不算
<onlylove> 我就一外包
<XwinX> iGoogle: 换什么地方?
<onlylove> 自然让你换个频道
<onlylove> 已经跑了一个了
<iGoogle> XwinX: 去当洋买办。换一个公司。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 不会啊
<iGoogle> 啥不会。不会忽悠？
<XwinX> iGoogle: 嗯
<iGoogle> 老实的 xx
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: GW2不好玩？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 安装一个steam不。
<archl> dell 的喜欢坏硬盘
<onlylove> archl: 你也遇到过？
<iGoogle> bones7456: 居然发现排骨了。
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 其实蛮好的，但是东西不多，时间久就没新意了
<iGoogle> bones7456: 破排骨。
<gebjgd> XwinX: 還在漢化組?
<black_angel> python 的 manual 手册放在本地系统的什么位置呢？
<iGoogle> gebjgd: XwinX早就是副总了。你要礼貌点。
<XwinX> gebjgd: 你才汉化组, 你全家都是汉化组
<iGoogle> lol
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 什麽副總?
<gebjgd> XwinX: 我肯定不會在漢化組了
<iGoogle> 集团副总啊。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 紅旗漢化集團的?
<XwinX> gebjgd: 你在德化组
<gebjgd> XwinX: 我們不做翻譯
<iGoogle> 。。
<XwinX> gebjgd: 难道我们做
<gebjgd> XwinX: 顯然啊
<gebjgd> XwinX: 不然你們做什麽?
<XwinX> gebjgd: 显然个屁
<gebjgd> XwinX: 哈哈
<gebjgd> XwinX: 還在帝都?
<XwinX> gebjgd: 在啊
<gebjgd> XwinX: 唉  孩子上學了?
<XwinX> gebjgd: 还没
<gebjgd> XwinX: 入托了?
<gebjgd> XwinX: 我一大學同學和我抱怨 說孩子入托很費勁
<XwinX> gebjgd: 入个屁托
<gebjgd> XwinX: 入屁托?
<XwinX> gebjgd: 嗯
<iGoogle> lol
<gebjgd> XwinX: 此話怎講?
<XwinX> gebjgd: 不入
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你老婆托给谁照顾了？
<gebjgd> XwinX: 那孩子大了怎麽辦?
<imtxc> 请教一下什么语言能把“疼”的各种方式跟人表达清楚
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 在我身後的床上
<XwinX> gebjgd: 大了就吃饭啊
<iGoogle> 额。在一起了？
<imtxc> 去找医生 说不清楚怎么疼
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 她2008年就來德國了
<iGoogle> 哦。那你岂不是一直没机会了？
<onlylove> 医生懂CASE不
<onlylove> 如果明白，就写个case结构
<imtxc> 。。那我觉得也说不明白
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 什麽機會?
<iGoogle> onlylove: 是你不懂医生的case哦。医院一直是标准化流程做得最好的地方。iso9000体制。
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你不是喜欢骚扰白人妹子？
<XwinX> gebjgd: 你还喜欢骚扰白人妹子？
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 恩 可喜歡了
<imtxc> iGoogle: 白人妹子多漂亮啊
<gebjgd> XwinX: 恩
<imtxc> XwinX: lol
<gebjgd> iGoogle: XwinX 我和白人妹子一個辦公室
<gebjgd> iGoogle: XwinX 天天騷擾
<iGoogle> 50几岁的妹子？
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 沒30多歲的妹子
<iGoogle> 额。哪也不叫妹子了吧
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 在美國客戶那裏的時候我騷擾30歲的白人客戶妹子
<XwinX> gebjgd: 没30多歲, 难道都超过50了?
<gebjgd> XwinX: 80歲了
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你老婆叫你回床了。
<iGoogle> 还敢说
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 我老婆在看這我的屏幕
<iGoogle> 呵呵。我信
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 問我 igoogle是誰 我說一個悶騷老婦女
<iGoogle> 来，让你老婆打几个字
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 時常勾引這裏的正太
<iGoogle> 直接聊
<adam8157> 阿姨
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋朵。干嘛
<imtxc> ......
<iGoogle> XwinX: gebjgd认为自己是正太。
<gebjgd> 正太路過
<imtxc> ........
<XwinX> iGoogle: 它哪是正太, 明显就一个老太嘛
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你老婆不是在边上嘛。她对 XwinX说的，有啥评价？
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 沒有評價
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你不如直接说，老婆没在床上，床上的是德国妹子，她不会说中文，不会打字。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 说明默认了
<iGoogle> 这才符合你的风格。
<iGoogle> XwinX: gebjgd的话，估计只能相信1%了。
<iGoogle> 不会忽悠，能去德国？
<cfy`> roylez: 乐乐
<cfy`> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<cfy`> archl: 罗杰
<roylez> cfy: 蹭饭丫
<adam8157> cfy: 蹭饭鸭
<cfy> roylez: adam8157: 不和你们op一般见识。。
<archl> cfy:  。
<roylez> ,,,
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> http://pastebin.com/N0P467JN
<MeaCulpa> 哎，为啥都用编程的思维来搞shell...
<yunfan> 紧急通知：各位同事，各位群友，从现在开始到12月21日止，请将各自身份证、名片等有效证件随身携带，以方便后人考古
<iGoogle> roylez: http://imagebin.org/240047
<yunfan> cfy: 你工作找到了?
<xman3> 哈哈
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你也要玩3d打印了?
<cfy> yunfan: 还没
<yunfan> cfy: 好好投
<iGoogle> 没设备，说啥
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯
<XwinX> iGoogle: 买一台3d打印机, 打出N台3d打印机, 卖掉 N - 1 台
<XwinX> 开会去
<yunfan> iGoogle: 买一个呗 我上周都亲自考察了
<yunfan> iGoogle: 就几千快 你还是出得起的
<onlylove> 求推荐一个perl 的weblog，twiki搞不明白
<iGoogle> XwinX: 好创意。支持你上
<onlylove> 总是讲rcs work area dir有问题
<iGoogle> 材料说不定上几w
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你还小老板呢 几千快的投资都不愿意
<yunfan> iGoogle: 材料也不贵 杭州那个鸣展是按体积卖 最便宜的7块/立方厘米  北京这个太尔的是按重量卖 400一公斤
<ofan> 中美两国领导人比谁的保镖更忠诚，美国领导人命令保镖从10楼跳下去，保镖跪下说：“别这样，我还有家人。”。于是美国总统心软了。中国领 导人命令保镖跳下去，中国保镖二话不说就要跳。美国总统吓得赶紧拉住他。中国保镖说：“别这样，我还有家人。“-段子
<iGoogle> 你这考察。你要看材料的档次啊。能打印出枪不。
<iIlL0oO> 要打印出活物,比如鸡蛋
<iGoogle> adam8157: iIlL0oO要打印你。
<roylez> adam8157: 又一个在京东买东西被坑的 http://jandan.net/pic/page-1354#comment-1686541
<kk> roylez 啥标题, ⇪ 无聊图
<bye_bye> cfy: 你上午找我什么事情?
<bye_bye> cfy: 我明天要弄个课程答辩, 我擦.
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线上网一个奇怪的问题 输入无线网密码 长度必须8位及以上 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395866 公司无线网设置7位密码 我再连接公司无线网的时候密码输入8位一下 Connect连接按钮一直是灰色 当密码长度到8位及8位以上的时候Connect按钮状态才变正常 …
<imtxc> bye_bye: 课程答辩?
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<imtxc> bye_bye: 期末?
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<imtxc> bye_bye: gaoji
<yunfan> 枪模打得出来 能不能发射是另外一回事
<yunfan> 当然 做弩我觉得问题不大
<roylez> adam8157: https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5292070_700b_v1.jpg
<bye_bye> yunfan: 在?
<bye_bye> yunfan: 问你两行代码.
<bye_bye> yunfan: http://open.weibo.com/wiki/2/statuses/user_timeline
<bye_bye> yunfan: 这东西, 在python下面怎么用?
<bye_bye> yunfan: 我看sdk只有300多行.
<yunfan> bye_bye: =
<bye_bye> yunfan: 恩.
<yunfan> bye_bye: 他不是说了么 http协议的访问 只是得获取登录授权而已
<bye_bye> yunfan: 用urllib?
<yunfan> http://open.weibo.com/wiki/%E6%8E%88%E6%9D%83%E6%9C%BA%E5%88%B6%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E   bye_bye 这是获取登录授权的
<bye_bye> yunfan: 授权搞定了.
<yunfan> bye_bye: 这个随便了 只要能支持http协议就好
<yunfan> bye_bye: 不过他支持oauth的 你最好直接弄个oauth client
<bye_bye> yunfan: ok.... 我以为sdk会提供的...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖子
<bye_bye> yunfan: 恩. 我就是用的oauth2搞得. 他的sdk里面有.
<yunfan> bye_bye: 现在的我不知道 我在果壳那会儿是用他们sdk的 不过好挫  一来是抄老外的 二来date库有问题
<yunfan> bye_bye: 你在做毛应用？
<bye_bye> yunfan: 不都是用户上传的嘛....
<bye_bye> yunfan: 新闻推荐...
<bye_bye> yunfan: 根据用户发的微薄, 来给他们推荐新闻.
<bye_bye> yunfan: 我也不想做这个, 课程设计来的.
<yunfan> bye_bye: 额 你在香港？
<bye_bye> yunfan: 香港? 不是呀, 广州...
<bye_bye> yunfan: 咋了? 你也想让我帮你带奶粉????? 你都没结婚...
<yunfan> bye_bye: 不是 我知道香港有个研究团队备份微波 并且通过微薄研究新闻热点 我以为你在那个团队
<yunfan> bye_bye: 你啥学校
<cfy> bye_bye: 忘了。。。
<cfy>  bye_bye: 那个clang cache么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 不是...
<thanatoid> t
<yunfan> bye_bye: 你能帮我带奶妈么
<bye_bye> yunfan: ... ... 我自己都没有...
<bye_bye> yunfan: 奶妈要求太高了, 要刚生育完的女性, 才会有奶水的...
<yunfan> bye_bye: 我可以帮忙刺激产奶
<sjd_zeus> 艹，什么情况，奶妈都出来了
<bye_bye> yunfan: 这么gaoji的你都会....
<yunfan> bye_bye: 你不知道有个职业叫 胸部按摩师么
<sjd_zeus> 太疯狂了吧，你们两
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 你的片子呢
<yunfan> bye_bye: 你咋知道我单身的
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你要? 等我给你找...
<bye_bye> yunfan: 看 msg, 你告诉过我.
<bye_bye> iGoogle: windows的桌面在哪个目录呀?
<cfy> bye_bye: ....
<onlylove> 哪一版的windows
<iGoogle> 啥哦
<bye_bye> onlylove: 找到了,
<onlylove> movabletype好无聊……twiki搞不定……
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 遇到一个最基本的语法不懂 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395868 我写的： #!/bin/bash i=${uname} #在这里如何改？ echo "It is $i system" 就是显不出 ：It is linux system. 太谢谢了，真是二楼写的那样！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youwang — 2012-12-20 15:17
<iGoogle> onlylove: perl的wiki？都好丑陋的。好麻烦的。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=143863&uk=572692926
<^k^> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 【红蓝DVDRIP】極上の美少女3D潮噴体験！天海翼IPTD785 AVI.torrent_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<bye_bye> ^k^: 你怎么改回名字了...
<onlylove> iGoogle: 我倒不是嫌丑，先弄个能用的，感觉twiki好麻烦，那个rcs不管怎么弄都不行
<^k^> bye_bye, 我的僵尸主控机教我的。  ㍧ 
<bye_bye> ^k^: 你比以前智能了. 我是在夸你.
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 好醒目的标题。这都敢发。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ... ... 你要的不就是这个嘛?
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 让大家都看清神的本来面目~ lol
<iGoogle> onlylove: 以前找过，都放弃了。
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 我举报去。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: .... ....
<iGoogle> lol
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 坏神!
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 以后就叫你坏神了.
<iGoogle> 乖。
<thanatoid> hehe
<iGoogle> 破种子，没节点
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 真面目
<iGoogle> 一说破。破马就紧张了。@@
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 等我给你生成一个离线下载的链接.
<ofan> bye_bye: 你显示器3D的？
<caleb-> 话说 离线下载 这词真诡异
<caleb-> 好像断网也能下似的
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么题目？ 网络真差。。。
<bye_bye> ofan: 我们宿舍有一个人的是.
<bye_bye> cfy: 新闻推荐.
<bye_bye> cfy: 跟毕业设计无关.
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦。
<ofan> bye_bye: 你们一起看?
<bye_bye> iGoogle:
<bye_bye> http://gdl.lixian.vip.xunlei.com/download?fid=m15pKiqp3QHwZ2DPLJmeB2FcGf5qrJ0pAAAAAE8AHpIuvbVcZ0v/2mtIrHOg0H0P&mid=666&threshold=150&tid=C29AD53934E6AFFBF2CEC8CF239666DF&srcid=4&verno=1&g=4F001E922EBDB55C674BFFDA6B48AC73A0D07D0F&scn=t15&i=0DD374BA976CE4866106EBF8FC91A63BB90617A3&t=6&ui=255769298&ti=107427645819&s=698199146&m=0&n=012861B01B3738352E00478D5F00000000&ih=0DD374BA976CE4866106EBF8FC91A63BB90617A3&fi=4&pi=107427645243&ff=0&
<ofan> bye_bye: 果然好基友
<bye_bye> ofan: 我们都不看.
<iGoogle> 无效地址
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 擦... 给你我迅雷vip的帐号, 你自己下?
<iGoogle> 我不会用
<onlylove> 离线下载就是你断网了但是给你下载到网盘上
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么连接？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我给你个ariac命令好了
<bye_bye> cfy: 听好了! 是 神 ee iGoogle   要3d av!
<cfy> bye_bye: 链接给我。
<bye_bye> cfy: 稍等.
<cfy> bye_bye: iGoogle: 转成链接给ee
<iGoogle> 破地址，代理都不行
<bye_bye> cfy: 是迅雷离线
<cfy> bye_bye: 那我没办法阿。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: ...
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 那么多网盘啊
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 啥网盘?!
<cfy> bye_bye: 搞定了
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, 给神吧 .
<cfy> bye_bye: 嗯
<bye_bye> yunfan: 返回的josn里面的中文都是\u5386\u53f2\u60a0\u4e45\ 这样的,  怎么打印出来?
<iGoogle> man uni2ascii
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ...python....
<iIlL0oO> > "\u5386\u53f2\u60a0\u4e45"
<iGoogle> 哪自己搞
<^k^> iIlL0oO, 历史悠久
<yunfan> bye_bye: 这是unicode表示 解析器会自动读入的
<bye_bye> yunfan: ok.
<yunfan> bye_bye: 直接print
<bye_bye> yunfan: 恩, 好.
<iGoogle> 字节流。。
<bye_bye> yunfan: http://open.weibo.com/wiki/2/statuses/user_timeline  帮看一下, 如果我返回这样的josn, 存在变量ret里面, 然后我用 for st in r.statuses: print st.text  不能直接这样解析josn吗?
<^k^> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 2/statuses/user timeline - 新浪微博API
<imtxc> bye_bye: n你还是迅雷VI
<imtxc> P
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<yunfan> bye_bye: 你想说的是用属性存取代替 哈系表的存取？
<bye_bye> yunfan: 恩, 当hash来用.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 拜VIP
<yunfan> bye_bye: json库不支持这么干 如果你非要这么干 有一些用来在单元测试里做mock的库 可以这样
<imtxc> bye_bye: 迅雷丝袜会所
<Stone_Lei> 这个名字有点邪恶。。
 * MeaCulpa bash没有print....
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 有啊
 * adam8157 移动经常送话费 http://www.bj.10086.cn/service/promotion/mzone/2265/index.shtml
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~]%bash -c 'print YES'
<MeaCulpa> bash: print: command not found
<yunfan> adam8157: 终于知道为毛你要买智能机了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 哦我记错了 printf
<onlylove> 每月最低18……
<yunfan> onlylove: 和我一样 杭州移动新天地套餐 额
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个我做不到。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我这几个月的话费，没有一次能上 18 的。
<yunfan> 我也没上18啊 我不消费也是18
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我不消费是 11 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 消费以后，会多花几块钱。
<yunfan> 额 你什么套餐？ 联通的么
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 移动的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 就是北京的动感地带啊。
<yunfan> 对了 你咋又不用irc客户端了呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 上面那个链接里的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 挂 irc 麻烦。
<onlylove> 我现在还是山东的神州行，不消费是11
<onlylove> 打算过元旦或者春节换成北京的
<imtxc> 12个月,每个月18, 12*18=216, 120+60 = 180 是不是意思是你把这180打完的时候,已经给移动交了216?
<imtxc> 额,应该是什么地方算错了
<onlylove> 移动是不会亏钱的
<onlylove> 别想着它真的优惠
<imtxc> 这样算下来,一年以后,为了图那个优惠打的话费更多了
<onlylove> 对啊
<imtxc> 不算了不算了,这个帐算不来....
<onlylove> iGoogle: 现在用什么做博客，wordpress？还是自己写？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • dovecot问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395871 请问现在新版dovecot是不是在dovecot.conf已经没有protocols=imap imaps pop3 pop3s这一行配置了？还是已经自带了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tingcom — 2012-12-20 16:11
<adam8157> imtxc: 你每个月用不了18的话费么...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你是移动终生免费用户吧.
<MeaCulpa> gprs终生免才牛
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 天上人间终生免费用户才牛...
<miag> 大家好啊
<^k^> miag, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<miag> 初次来irc不怎么会用  望谅解
<iIlL0oO> s irc | mia
<^k^> miag: irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<miag> thank you
<iIlL0oO> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=140531
<iIlL0oO> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=140531 compiz特效 12.04
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 能下载没? cfy 的那个链接.
<bye_bye> ofan: 渣渣, 红蓝3d不用特殊的显示器. 左右3d才用, 不过左右3d很容易转成各种格式.
<bye_bye> ofan: 转成红蓝也行.
<imtxc> adam8157: bye_bye ^ 我错了
<cfy> bye_bye: ee 1.9M/s...
<ofan> bye_bye: 我说不用戴眼镜的
<ofan> bye_bye: 你个渣渣
<imtxc> bye_bye: 可是给你现在的广东的号码充120送60 一年送给你办么
<bye_bye> ofan: 裸眼3d?
<bye_bye> ofan: 这泥玛买不起!
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我用的北京联通.
<bye_bye> ofan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.10.fXHRxm&id=14762722779&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哦
<^k^> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 特价 Sharp/夏普 SH8158U 智能手机 裸眼3D技术 正品 全国联-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> bye_bye: 广东那边不是有20块钱的电信卡,没有漫游, 一个月还有包好长时间通话,还有很多流量的那种么
<bye_bye> o
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不知道.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我对广东这边的运营商一直很膜拜.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 广东的便宜很多.
<adam8157> imtxc: 堪忧
<imtxc> adam8157: .......冬天电话费就少了, 在上班时候又不能打,回家后一起住的人多说话不方便又不能多打,路上又冷又不能打,这样下来一月好像也就20
 * imtxc 大家都是在什么时候打电话的啊^
<imtxc> bye_bye: 联通3G的号码也没有漫游是么?
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我月租66
<imtxc> bye_bye: 过年回去漫游费又是个问题
<imtxc> bye_bye: 66 能打多少时间
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不知道. 不关心.
<iIlL0oO> bye_bye: 老家的空气好多了
<bye_bye> iIlL0oO: 跟我说? 你知道我老家哪里的?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 刚开始来北京不懂, 办了个什么神州行的5元卡,结果现在年底别人都忙着换积分,我的这卡一个积分都没得
<bye_bye> imtxc: ... 我也没换过...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 积分是干什么用的？
<onlylove> 积分可以换什么？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 看到了? 大家都不换.
<zoufeng> 请问在外网如何用webmin连接内网的主机
<iIlL0oO> bye_bye: 猜的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 反正是白换的,好像大多数人都换了三五十的话费
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哦, 那不错.
<bye_bye> imt
<zoufeng> 啥换来换去的？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你在公司坐一个小时, 工资都不止3/50了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 换那个要很高的积分的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我这种很少打电话的人，一年攒下来的积分也换不了。
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不过你要是有妹子的话, 估计一年下来,能换个500花费.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 恩,估计有妹子就费了,不过一般妹子都不在异地吧
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哦, 对了, 就我一个是异地... 同城电话会少很多, 估计也就异地的1/3
<onlylove> 不在异地，也在帝都，然后绑定个情侣业务，好……又不用换积分了
<imtxc> onlylove: 对 同情异地的 bye_bye
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我都没同情你一个基佬.
<onlylove> imtxc: 你同情他做啥，不同情我这连妹子都没有的
<imtxc> onlylove: 你不是说你都绑定情侣业务了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 我说绑定，没说是我，我前面都说了我现在还是山东的神州行，自己看log
<Stone_Lei> 。。
<colinfree_> ^_^
<gebjgd> 擦 剛才qq被盜了
<gebjgd> 騙子還試圖從我的親友那裏騙錢
<gebjgd> 果斷刪好 刪群 刪好友
<onlylove> 你怎么得罪十美分了，让人盗号了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 那个盗了好像好容易骗到钱,特别是电话费
<imtxc> gebjgd: 给好友备注. 分组的,更容易中招.
<gebjgd> imtxc: 恩
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不知道
<imtxc> 不过我在路由器上抓过包, 用手机通过wifi上手机QQ,看空间什么的时候, QQ密码是明文的
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • [介绍]Libreoffice3 writer 的"查找与替换"功能 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395875 [引子] libroffice writer的查找与替换功能是很强大的, 要用好它, 需要理解它的功能设计: 1. 它可以根据文档内容来查找(最常用的就是这个), 比如查找一个单词, 一句话,  …
<archl> gebjgd: 我姑的被盗了，骗了我姥爷2万。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 厲害
<archl> gebjgd: 。
<imtxc> ....
 * adam8157 没qq
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa huntxu 公司好闷啊
<archl> gebjgd: 不是qq，是msn
<imtxc> 能有这么好的收益,怪不得有人偷这个, 而且, 密码设的越简单的,越是那种容易上当的人群
 * adam8157 空气混浊, 憋死了
<archl> gebjgd: 中国人没email的太多了。
<imtxc> adam8157: 开窗户~
<huntxu> adam8157: 你寂寞了
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我的密碼不簡單
<gebjgd> imtxc: 15位
<gebjgd> imtxc: 數字字母混合
<gebjgd> imtxc: 如果破解的話只能暴力
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 加上 漢字
<gebjgd> imtxc: 或者是木馬
<bye_bye> archl: qq邮箱.
<imtxc> 擦用上tmux之后, xterm莫名其妙关闭两次了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我以前用tmux启动我的xinit... 后来... 一起崩了...
<onlylove> 你还没遇见死机的呢
<imtxc> bye_bye: onlylove 我这里只是消失, 突然就不见了,而且里面运行的程序并没有被关掉
<imtxc> 崩了倒好,现在得手动把原来运行的程序kill掉...
<kevinyings> adam8157, 你们公司好烂啊，是在化工厂附近吗？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 北京就是个大化工厂
<kevinyings> adam8157,  我开始不羡慕了，有公司搞技术很好，环境又好的。有木有
<adam8157> kevinyings: 我们环境很好啊, 只是今天空气很差
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
 * kevinyings 我记得3.6的内核需要额外的自己加载alx的驱动，3.7的内核有包括吗？
<kevinyings> 想升级内核到3.7
<kevinyings> 靠，还有没下班的吗？
<adam8157> hamo: 你很忙?
<hamo> adam8157: 必需啊
<hamo> adam8157: 各种忙啊
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: 还不下班？
<hamo> adam8157: 今天世界末日诶
<adam8157> hamo: 这就下
<adam8157> hamo: 明天
<hamo> adam8157: 今天，没有明天了好呗
<adam8157> hamo: 人说的是明天最后一天
<adam8157> hamo: 堪忧
<kevinyings> adam8157, 明天没有了
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<hamo> adam8157: 听听
<adam8157> hamo: kevinyings 堪忧
<hamo> adam8157: 我觉得你最近堪忧啊
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
 * bluezd momo adam8157 hamo 
<adam8157> bluezd: 有啥建议?
<bluezd> adam8157: 饺子
<adam8157> bluezd: 走着?
<bluezd> adam8157: 走～
<black_an`> 貌似明天就好像是 "the end of the world" 罗
<black_an`> 有没有一些疯狂的庆祝活动搞搞呢？
<kevinyings> 你们说的都有问题，明天是末日的开始，不是终结
<stardiviner> 明天是一整天，所以是开始也是结束
<chenhao> jion
<onlylove> 我突然想起双城记的开头了……
<black_an`> 先 quit
 * black_an` 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我是新手 我想请教下系统安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395877 笔记本 原来装的是win8 想学linux就在win8下用grub引导了一个linux 但是发现现在没有经典桌面 想问下 有什么方法能够不重新安装win8的情况下删掉ubuntu然后安装Debian 统计信息: 发表于 由 essie — 20 …
<stardiviner> 有谁又简化版本的XP，我想在Linux下virtualbox里虚拟XP，不打算安装widnwos系统了
<savr> something is fucked up if my connection is going via Los Angeles to get to Hong Kong from Shanghai
<stardiviner> savr: use chnroutes ?
<stardiviner> network max down speed 15kb/s !!!! what a fuck !
<savr> ooooh
<savr> cool
<savr> wish I knew about chnroutes earlier
<savr> btw the connection isn't block by china
<savr> it's just no peering
<stardiviner> savr: Yeah, chnroutes is not just for blocking, main usage is for traffic assignment
<stardiviner> 我在下载了，不用推荐xp ISO文件了
<stardiviner> ^^^^ +++ ^^^
<savr> anyone mind give me a  beijing residential IP address
<stardiviner> savr: you can use a website which support lookup IP according to address. Or just simple search "Beijin IP"
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 现在archlinux推崇用什么命令看ip？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395881 现在的archlinux默认没有安装net-tools包，那也就没有ifconfig了。 那么该用什么命令替代原先的ifconfig呢？（如果不安装上面的包） 统计信息: 发表于 由 newbie_ubuntu — 2012-12-20 19:24
<savr> it must be residential
<stardiviner> savr what is residential ?
<savr> a home IP
<stardiviner> savr: you mean home ADSL ip ? that dynamic IP ?
<savr> yes
<stardiviner> savr: I think still can use "beijin iP" to find, maybe do some test ...
<stardiviner> savr: you're right, I can not find it out simply
<stardiviner> savr: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNSBL
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 我该选择什么显卡驱动，安装之前该做什么设置？求能人解答。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395884 我该选择什么显卡驱动，安装之前该做什么设置？系统：ubuntu 12 10 求能人解答。感谢啊感谢啊感谢啊感谢啊感谢啊感谢啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 右手年华 — 2012-12-20 19: …
<huktor> 还是在论坛里搜索一下方便啊，之前的资料中有的
<gebjgd> 有土豪用mac的么
<gebjgd> 问下mbp的问题
<huktor> 有谁能说说在ubuntu里面怎么fq吗？
<huktor> 论坛里面的资料太老啦
<gebjgd> fq?
<gebjgd> chinagfw.org
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] GoAgent就可以
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 或者ssh,vpn,方法多得是
<huktor> 哎呀，大哥真太好了
<huktor> 我有很多问题要问啊
<huktor> 之前在window下面，我用goagent,现在不行了啊
<gebjgd> 有mac高手么
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 什么版本?
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我表示我用 goagent一直很好使的。
<cfy> gebjgd: 有mac低手
<gebjgd> 10.5.5
<gebjgd> cfy: 能上win么
<cfy> gebjgd: 什么意思？双系统？
 * zypeh   = =
<huktor> 2.0.6-3
<gebjgd> cfy: 不是 删除mac os上win
<huktor> 版本
<cfy> gebjgd: 不知道
<gebjgd> cfy: 10.5.5是啥版本的玩意
<cfy> gebjgd: 不知道。。我是10.8.2
<gebjgd> cfy: 能升级过去么?
<huktor> 老大，我用的是2.0.6版本的
<cfy> gebjgd: 不清楚。10.8.*的应该能升
<gebjgd> cfy: ok 是leopard
<gebjgd> cfy: 怎么看cpu?
<cfy> gebjgd: 左上角那个About This Mac,有个Processor
<cfy> gebjgd: 我这里也有个软件叫System Information也可以看
<gebjgd> cfy: 好渣的系统
<gebjgd> 各种渣
<gebjgd> cfy: 白给我都不要
<cfy> gebjgd: .... 为啥？
<gebjgd> cfy: 这系统用起来好别扭
<cfy> gebjgd: ....
<cfy> gebjgd: 差不多吧，和linux
<gebjgd> cfy: 差远了
<gebjgd> cfy: 操作 起来 还是linux和win好用
<cfy> gebjgd: 我觉得差不多。。。
<hqy662> nickserv怎么找回帐号密码？我设置了邮箱
<masking> hi 我装12.04.1崩溃了怎么办 TAT
<hqy662>  nickserv怎么找回帐号密码？我设置了邮箱
<masking> 提示信息是安装程序崩溃了....
<masking> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/13c33bc79f3df8dc0774301acd11728b461028f8.jpg                     截图
<gebjgd> cfy: 我觉得完全不一样
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我的Xubuntu12.10火狐不能拖拽图片搜索
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦
<huktor> http://www.woyaya.net/goagent-used.html   goagent不能用了最新解决方法
<kk> huktor ⇪ ti: goagent不能用了最新解决方法 | 东东@丫丫情侣博客
<gebjgd> cfy: 操 有个登录用户 但是没有密码
<gebjgd> cfy: 如何让等弄个新密码
<cfy> gebjgd: 随便找找吧，没用过这种功能
<gebjgd> cfy: 就是reset系统这样
<gebjgd> cfy: 删除唯一的一个用户
<gebjgd> cfy: 或者增加别的用户
<cfy> gebjgd: 不会。。。
<iRasberrypi> 回来了
<gebjgd> cfy: 果然 mac用户都是傻子....
<cfy> gebjgd: 我去。
<gebjgd> cfy: 自己都无法控制系统
<gebjgd> cfy: XD
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 是什么字?
<iRasberrypi> gebjgd: 你咂了？
<cfy> gebjgd: 我发现没有相应的命令行。。。那我就不会了。。
<cfy> gebjgd: 你找 ofan
<iRasberrypi> ge
<iRasberrypi> gebjgd: 苹果好啊
<gebjgd> iRasberrypi: 没觉得
 * maplebeats 求送
<iRasberrypi> 用着很舒服
 * maplebeats  我想换apple，求送
<iRasberrypi> 饭团
<iRasberrypi> 拿饭团过来换哈
<maplebeats> iRasberrypi: 一手交货人手交团
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 图形界面每次重启的是有什么脚本是会每次被执行的? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395888 为了个蛋疼的 xmodmap 要每次手动输入命令.. 烦死人了 之前用过 fcitx, 但是中间要卡个极几秒, 也干不掉.. 于是继续找办法 http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions ... rtup-login 按网上说的, X …
<cfy> pocoyo: 人呢？
<cfy> pocoyo: 出来讨论下
<iRasberrypi> 那家伙在吃
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 给你一个旧的mac os 你不知道用户密码的
<gebjgd> 你怎么办?
<iRasberrypi> 删除了
<cfy> gebjgd: passwd换密码
<iRasberrypi> 重装一个系统
<gebjgd> cfy: 能换么?
<cfy> gebjgd: 你试试就知道了
<maplebeats> gebjgd: ç ¸
<gebjgd> cfy: 如何开启命令行
<gebjgd> cfy: 这渣系统
<cfy> gebjgd: 打开终端阿
<gebjgd> cfy: how?
<iRasberrypi> 没有密码
<cfy> gebjgd: 。。。
<iRasberrypi> 你都登录不上
<cfy> gebjgd: 你按command+space
<iRasberrypi> 你还开终端
<cfy> gebjgd: 有没有效果？输入terminal
<cfy> gebjgd: 算了。。
<gebjgd> cfy: command是什么
<cfy> gebjgd: 关机
<cfy> gebjgd: 启动的时候，按住cmd+r吧好像
<gebjgd> cfy: 没那个键
<piggybox> gebjgd:  疑，你也用mac了
<gebjgd> pi
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不是 别人的机器
<cfy> gebjgd: command没有？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我才不用
<gebjgd> cfy: 没有
<cfy> gebjgd: 砸了
<maplebeats> 唉，谁先给我一台mac啊。。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 恩 直接ubuntu
<gebjgd> cfy: 完事
<piggybox> gebjgd:  有安装盘就能重设密码
<gebjgd> piggybox: 没有安装盘
<gebjgd> piggybox: 如何进入command?
<gebjgd> piggybox: 或者如何删除mac os 装win7?
<piggybox> gebjgd:  没有啊，启动用cmd+s进单用户模式
<gebjgd> cmd是什么?
<piggybox> gebjgd:  ？你没有苹果键盘
<gebjgd> piggybox: 有
<gebjgd> piggybox: mbp
<gebjgd> piggybox: 哪有cmd键?
<piggybox> gebjgd:  空格键左边那个
<hqy662>  nickserv怎么找回帐号密码？我设置了邮箱
<piggybox> gebjgd:  有个井样的符号
<gebjgd> piggybox: 开机的时候?
<piggybox> gebjgd:  不过这个办法有点复杂，我搜一下看
<iRasberrypi> gebjgd: 那个是苹果键盘上专有的一个键
<iRasberrypi> 类似普通电脑键盘上的WIN键
<gebjgd> piggybox: 如何从光盘启动?
<piggybox> gebjgd:  http://osxdaily.com/2010/08/10/forgot-mac-password-how-to-reset-mac-password/ 这个办法等于重建admin用户
<kk> piggybox 啥标题, ⇪ Forgot Mac Password? How to Reset Your Mac Password (with or without CD)
<piggybox> gebjgd:  启动时按c吧
<gebjgd> piggybox: 能完全删除mac os 就装个win7么?
<piggybox> gebjgd:  你咋去干替人修电脑的活了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 回到德国就这样
<gebjgd> piggybox: 一堆熟人电脑有问题
<gebjgd> piggybox: 自己掏油钱不说
<piggybox> gebjgd:  mac上只装win7？不知道，没试过
<gebjgd> piggybox: 难道不行?
<gebjgd> piggybox: mac用户连掌控自己电脑的机会都没有?
<gebjgd> piggybox: 果然是小白弱智系统
<ncyy> mac他那一套都是垄断主义
<piggybox> gebjgd:  有个bootcamp配置EFI启动，否则自己折腾那个也可以。Linux都可以装mac上，win有什么不可以的
<iRasberrypi> gebjgd: 叫那些用苹果电脑的去苹果零售店找苹果天才就好了
<piggybox> iRasberrypi:  是啊，让他这个著名果黑折腾这个真是受罪了
<iRasberrypi> 坏笑一下
<iRasberrypi> 过一段时间，gebjgd会爱上苹果了
<iRasberrypi> 修久了，日久生情
<iRasberrypi> imtxc: 你很蛋疼么？
<iRasberrypi> 怎么老是改名字
<imtxc> iRasberrypi: 擦 你有病？
<imtxc> iRasberrypi: 我刚上来
<gebjgd> ir[Bir
<iRasberrypi> imtxc_away 现在叫做 imtxc
<gebjgd> iRasberrypi: 显然不会
<gebjgd> iRasberrypi: 直接win
<imtxc> iRasberrypi: 干什么！要你管？ 你管得着？
<iRasberrypi> 木有管
<iRasberrypi> gebjgd: 你嘴巴上说不会，难保你日子长了，突然发现原来苹果系统还是蛮好用的e
<imtxc> 没见过改个名字还要人说的，我一段时间不动电脑我就自动改 _away了怎么着
<gebjgd> iRasberrypi: 又不是我的机器
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • [介绍]Libreoffice 设定中文环境 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395890 [引子] libreoffice 的中文环境也是很好设定的, 这里以Debian 为例, 说明一下. [[主体]] 1. 安装中文字体, 我常用的中文字体是文泉驿. # aptitude install ttf-wqy-microhei ttf-wqy-zenhei 2. 安装libreoffice …
<iRasberrypi> 然后无可一救药的
<gebjgd> iRasberrypi: 装完win7扔走
<piggybox> gebjgd:  我只在mac上装过linux，win7我不用当然也不可能花钱去买了
<piggybox> gebjgd:  不过你确定你朋友想在mac上用win?
<gebjgd> piggybox: en
<iRasberrypi> 有人问我有没有好的系统盘啊
<iRasberrypi> win7的
<iRasberrypi> 我说那个2000多啊
<ncyy> mac上用win干吗 不明白
<iRasberrypi> 要花钱买的
<iRasberrypi> 我木有Win7
<gebjgd> ncyy: 因为她用不习惯
<ncyy> 阿
<iRasberrypi> 原来是妹子啊
<iRasberrypi> 怪不得
<gebjgd> iRasberrypi: 60岁的老太太
<iRasberrypi> gebjgd: 跑前忙后的
<piggybox> gebjgd:  一般用bootcamp在mac上装win的，据说很简单
<iRasberrypi> 灰常简单
<iRasberrypi> 还不如在苹果上安装个虚拟机
<iRasberrypi> 更好
<piggybox> iRasberrypi:  他的问题是现在登录密码丢了，系统进不去
<gebjgd> piggybox: 搞定
<ncyy> - -！
<iRasberrypi> 牛了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 搞bootcamp
<iRasberrypi> 这么快
<iRasberrypi> 要是电脑里面有重要文件就悲剧了
<iRasberrypi> 忘记密码的话
<piggybox> 他都想删了osx能有什么重要文件
<ncyy> 有强迫症的 比较麻烦
<iRasberrypi> 嗯
<gebjgd> 我了个去
<iRasberrypi> 用苹果电脑装WIN7的感觉是用马来拉奔驰
<gebjgd> bootcamp 280mb
<gebjgd> 苹果电脑装win7的感觉就是弃暗投明
<imtxc> 中文亚马逊上的书店和kindle上用的不是同一个帐号？
<gebjgd> 弱智用户长出大脑了
<iRasberrypi> 糟蹋了好东西了
<cfy> imtxc: 肯定不是阿
<imtxc> cfy: 怪不得，在上面买书还得有个安卓手机装客户端注册才可以
<piggybox> gebjgd:  你太没节操了，作为个一个坚定的自由软件用户仅仅为了黑mac竟然把同样黑的win说成明
<abine1> 嗯
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我眼里 linux > win > macos
<abine1> gebjgd: 你太不厚道了
<ncyy> 在我眼里 微软跟tx差不多
<gebjgd> ncyy: tx 是个屁
 * cfy gebjgd ......
<gebjgd> ncyy: 也就是在沦陷区
<abine1> 在我眼里win就是连个P都不是
<gebjgd> abine1: 那你就太自不量力了
<ncyy> 当然 档次肯定及不上微软
<ncyy> 我说的是感觉
<gebjgd> piggybox: 话说 这玩意如何窗口最大化
<abine1> 没有最大的
<abine1> 只有适合的而已
<piggybox> gebjgd:  点绿色的+号啊
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不是全屏啊
<abine1> 那个不会最大化的了
<abine1> 就是那样
<gebjgd> piggybox: 好渣的系统啊
<abine1> 因为不需要最大化
<piggybox> abine1:  有些应用+是最大，有些不是
<gebjgd> piggybox: 连窗口最大化都没有
<abine1> 这就是老乔的用意所在
<abine1> 用心良苦
<gebjgd> abine1: 那死鬼?
<abine1> 知道你不用最大化的
<piggybox> gebjgd:  有些有，有些没有。应用自己定义的
<gebjgd> abine1: 我只用最大化
<abine1> 告诉你就是这样
<abine1> 你是果黑
<abine1> 他不用考虑你的感受
 * microcai 用苹果装 windows ? OMG 原来还有这么聪明的人的啊 ！ 
<nopcall> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac503709 看得我好苦涩啊。。。
<kk> nopcall 啥标题, ⇪ 笑尿了，程序员都是SB - AcFun弹幕视频网
<piggybox> gebjgd:  貌似除了finder和safari的最大化只是垂直方向的，别的应用都是标准的最大化
<abine1> SUPERBOY
<gebjgd> piggybox: 高级
<jinwei0930> 为什么没有呢！我就经常看到用装着windows的macbook
<gebjgd> piggybox: 操
<gebjgd> piggybox: 10.5.5 不能用chrome skype
<abine1> 干嘛不升级啊
<piggybox> gebjgd:  太老了，应用不支持吧
<abine1> 1.8
<gebjgd> piggybox: chrome必须要求 10.6
<gebjgd> piggybox: 所以啊
<abine1> 10.7
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] rsync同步软链接下的文件要加什么参数?
<gebjgd> abine1: 最大升级到10.5.8
<gebjgd> abine1: 2007年的mbp
<gebjgd> 垃圾
<abine1> 连雪豹都不行
<abine1> 可怜了
<gebjgd> 不用想了 直接win7
<abine1> 弱爆了
<ncyy> 老桥英名神武
<gebjgd> 或者留给我跑arch
<abine1> 哈
<abine1> 用来跑linux很快
<abine1> 洗刷刷的
<gebjgd> 直接打电话说  你这电脑没救了
<gebjgd> 直接可以扔了
<abine1> 你买个新的嘛
<gebjgd> 不如扔给我了
<abine1> 送给她
<piggybox> 07年的mbp应该是可以升到10.8 山狮的
<gebjgd> abine1: 我买新的?
<gebjgd> abine1: 你以为我是你啊 脑积水?
<abine1> piggybox: 是2007以前的
<abine1> 2002年也算2007以前的哈
<gebjgd> piggybox: 升级到山狮子的时间多少?
<piggybox> 他不是说07年的么
<gebjgd> piggybox: 2.2ghz intel core 2 duo
<abine1> 山狮后是神马大猫啊？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 2g 667MHz DDR2
<piggybox> gebjgd:  你打算去下个osx然后刻盘装？大概一个多小时吧
<abine1> 苹果系统都是用猛兽的大猫来代号
<gebjgd> piggybox: 听起来很费劲....
<abine1> 不会啊
<abine1> 这个配置的还好了
<abine1> 酷睿2
<abine1> 不是PM的就还好
<abine1> 赛扬M的话就更折腾了
<piggybox> gebjgd:  up to you~
<gebjgd> piggybox: 如何找到刚安装的程序
<gebjgd> piggybox: 如何删除桌面上的文件?
<piggybox> gebjgd:  丢垃圾桶
<piggybox> gebjgd:  装好的都在applications文件夹里
<gebjgd> piggybox: 为毛pps能安装但是无法使用?
<gebjgd> piggybox: mac os太挑版本了吧
<piggybox> gebjgd:  我怎么知道，问pps去
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我擦 macos 太渣了
<gebjgd> 令人发指
<abine1> GE
<cfy> ......
<abine1> gebjgd: 你是不是很抓狂啊？
<piggybox> gebjgd:  问它为嘛5年前的系统不支持但却可以安装
<gebjgd> abine1: 没见过这么烂的系统
<gebjgd> piggybox: 对 为吗xp都能随便装现在的软件
<abine1> 是不是有一种想砸电脑的感觉？
<gebjgd> abine1: 我发现了一个事实
<gebjgd> abine1: 乔布斯是傻X
<piggybox> gebjgd:  你知道微软支持xp支持了多少年么
<abine1> 什么事实？
<abine1> 微软不得不支持
<abine1> 因为VISTA是个烂货
<abine1> 所以不得不继续支持XP
<abine1> 一直到Win7出来占领天下
<abine1> VISTA的处境真的很让人无语
<abine1> 买的电脑预装的是VISTA
<abine1> 拿回来就变成XP盗版的了
<piggybox> 是啊，所以是个例外。连linux那些长期稳定版也就最多5年支持期
<abine1> 花正版钱用个盗版的系统
<abine1> 冤大头
<microcai> abine1: 干嘛不说微软拿了用户的钱还污蔑人家用盗版呢！
<imtxc> 盗版的OSX好装么
<abine1> 你用苹果电脑就好装了
<abine1> 用普通的电脑就很复杂
<piggybox> imtxc:  osx不用验证什么正版的
<abine1> 因为需要引导
<imtxc> abine1: 。。。。
<imtxc> piggybox: 可是验证机器对吧
<abine1> 不是验证机器
<abine1> 是这个系统只针对苹果的硬件开发的
<abine1> 对其他的硬件兼容不怎么好
<ncyy_> 苹果巴不得什么软件系统 都用他自己的
<imtxc> abine1: 这样啊，那算了 不折腾
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 装了，你也会发现没有什么可以用的
<abine1> 有时候还没有声音
<abine1> 因为有可能没有声卡驱动
<Saxon___> 、exit“”
<piggybox> 苹果又不靠卖osx为生，没理由费劲去做各种pc硬件的驱动嘛
<ncyy_> 还是微软 屌丝一点
 * imtxc 睡觉了,znc又会给我自动改成 _away iRasberrypi 你不要唧歪
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟请教github搭博客 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395892 用这个教程http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2012/08/blogging_with_jekyll.html 但是结果是这样 http://youzhiyili.github.com/youzhiyili/ 出现文章列表，点击文章，页面不存在。少了一层目录youzhiyili http://youzhiyili.github.com/2012/12/20 ... AF%8 …
<iRasberrypi> 你这么早睡觉啊
<iRasberrypi> 明天是神马日子知道么
<imtxc> iRasberrypi: 网慢得要死..嘛都点不开了
<imtxc> 冬至啊 据说会很冷
<iRasberrypi> 12.21
<Freebuilder> 好冷
<iRasberrypi> 20
<iRasberrypi> 2012
<gebjgd> piggybox: 直接装win7中
<ncyy_> 知道明天日子 就不该睡
<Freebuilder> 明天什么日子？
<iRasberrypi> 嗯
<imtxc> 擦 那个啊,话说我目前还没看过那部电影呢
<ncyy_> 好日子
<ncyy_> 冬至 明天
<piggybox> gebjgd:  应该直接装archlinux
<iRasberrypi> 传说中的2012
<imtxc> 冬至吃饺子
<colinfree> 电影不错，挺好看。
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不是我的
 * imtxc 好吃不过饺子,好玩不过嫂子^
<gebjgd> piggybox: 要是我 直接arch
<Freebuilder> 冬至喝酒
<gebjgd> piggybox: 除非那人送我
<Freebuilder> 别人喝酒我喝茶
<gebjgd> piggybox: 2007年的破本
<ncyy_> 家里 还剩17只饺子 不够了
<iRasberrypi> 明天很多人去上坟了
<colinfree> 剩几只都数的这么清楚？
<imtxc> .......
<gebjgd> ncyy_: 17只饺子.....
<ncyy_> - -！
<iRasberrypi> 18
<gebjgd> ncyy_: 穷成这样了
<iRasberrypi> 为什么不是18
<ncyy_> 因为真的是17只
<gebjgd> iRasberrypi: 他多吃了一个呗
<iRasberrypi> 两碗
<iRasberrypi> 莓一碗9只
<ncyy_> 蛋疼
<colinfree> 昵称后面为什么有个_?
<Freebuilder> 饺子很好吃吗？
<iRasberrypi> 九饺意义久久
<ncyy_> 我家饺子 必须好吃
<Freebuilder> 我绝对难吃死了。
<Freebuilder> 觉得
<iRasberrypi> 饺子好吃
<ncyy_> 不然我数那么清楚
<iRasberrypi> 哈
<Freebuilder> 和肉丸没什么区别
<iRasberrypi> 肉丸不好吃
<ncyy_> 饺子香多了
<Freebuilder> 吃着感觉死死的
<iRasberrypi> 放太多味精了
<ncyy_> 要自己包
<gebjgd> ncyy_: 什么馅的?
<Freebuilder> 饺子还多一股臭味
<iRasberrypi> 腻腻的感觉
<Saxon___> 。
<Freebuilder> 不知道放了什么
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 那是你没吃过家里自己包的
<Freebuilder> 我全家都不吃饺子
<iRasberrypi> 肉馅
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 所以啊
<Freebuilder> 还是米粉好吃
<ncyy> 擦 有掉线
<gebjgd> 米粉那东西好吃么 腻腻的感觉 不知道放了什么
<iRasberrypi> 更喜欢吃肉包子
<iRasberrypi> 叉烧包
<iRasberrypi> 香菇包子
<iRasberrypi> 豆沙包子
<iRasberrypi> 灌汤包
<gebjgd> 我觉得难吃死了
<ncyy> 我家 不喜欢吃肥肉
<gebjgd> 和面丸子没什么区别
<gebjgd> 吃着感觉死死的
<sd44> 梅干菜包子。。。。米线加的胶太多了。。。
<iRasberrypi> 米粉好吃
<gebjgd> ncyy_: 什么馅的?
<ncyy> 肉馅的
<iRasberrypi> 自己做的米粉才好吃
<gebjgd> ncyy: 什么肉肉想?
<lenovo> 加点鸡蛋 香菇 豆腐干 包菜 比较不错的
<gebjgd> ncyy: 什么肉馅
<ncyy> 猪肉
<iRasberrypi> 卷筒粉
<gebjgd> ncyy: 猪肉什么啊
<iRasberrypi> 刚刚蒸熟的卷筒粉
<Freebuilder> 自己做的汤圆好吃
<ncyy> - -！猪肉陷呀
<gebjgd> ncyy: 擦 一定不是你包的
 * piggybox 泡了碗芝麻糊
<ncyy> 为什么
<Freebuilder> 放很少的糖。买到全她妈是糖。
<gebjgd> ncyy: 猪肉白菜 猪肉大葱 猪肉茴香
<archl> cherrot 好久不见了
<gebjgd> ncyy: 猪肉芹菜
<iRasberrypi> 汤圆是放芝麻花生的
<gebjgd> ncyy: 猪肉扁豆
<iRasberrypi> 香香的
<ncyy> - -！汗、
<Freebuilder> 芝麻糊要自己打的才好吃。
<gebjgd> ncyy: 什么馅?
<iRasberrypi> 汤圆要水开了才能放下去
<iRasberrypi> 然后慢火
<ncyy> 我家就猪肉 加洋葱
<iRasberrypi> 这样，就不会破了
<gebjgd> ncyy: 太次了
<Freebuilder> 妈的，怎么又掉线。
<gebjgd> ncyy: 猪肉茴香
<ncyy> 好吃就行累
<iRasberrypi> 嗯
<ncyy> 茴香没事过 改天试试
<gebjgd> ncyy: 而且要吃熟馅
<iRasberrypi> 你们那里有没有包粽子的
<iRasberrypi> 呵呵
<gebjgd> iRasberrypi: 当然了
<iRasberrypi> 冷天吃粽子
<ncyy> 芹菜 和大葱也有过
<piggybox> 我最喜欢吃肉粽了
<gebjgd> ncyy: 猪肉茴香 味道的 让你终身难忘
<ncyy> 改天试试
<gebjgd> ncyy: 我老婆广东人 从来不吃饺子 到了我家 猪肉茴香
<iRasberrypi> 是绿豆糯米粽子么
<gebjgd> ncyy: 从此爱吃饺子
<piggybox> 南方人更多吃馄饨吧
<ncyy> 我家其他 都是配猪肉的 主要还是猪肉
<archl> ?/馄饨
<ncyy> 混沌吃不饱
<NWMonster> 好俄啊
<piggybox> ncyy:  哈哈
<ncyy> md 饿了
<piggybox> archl:  也叫云吞
<ncyy> 有的地叫汤包
<NWMonster> 好饿啊，你们聊这个
<iRasberrypi> 混沌好吃
<piggybox> ncyy:  汤包是另外一种东西。。。
<ncyy> 是吗
<iRasberrypi> 再去数数还有多少个饺子
<iRasberrypi> 你们有空的时候，会不会想去野炊
<iRasberrypi> 　　香菜粥 香菜30克，大米100克，调味品适量。将香菜洗净，切细;先取大米煮粥，煮至粥熟时下香菜及调味品等，再煮一二沸即成。每日1剂，连续3～5天。可解表散寒。适用于风寒感冒、麻疹疹出不畅等。
<gebjgd> piggybox: 装完win7 搞定
<iRasberrypi> 恭喜
<iRasberrypi> 你又为将来的折腾埋下种子
<iRasberrypi> WIN系统隔不久就需要重装系统了
<hqy662> 去哪里可以得到irc频道列表？
<maplebeats> 谁用3.7内核的
<CyrusYzGTt> hqy662§ /list
<hqy662> 怎么用啊？
<hqy662> hqy662§ /list
 * XwinX 用 3.7.1 内核
<maplebeats> XwinX: 感觉怎么样。。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 请教大家：win8装ubuntu12.10双系统失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395894 用Ubuntu自带的Startup-Disk Creator将12.10的iso写入U盘,在我的台式机（win7系统）可以成功安装 但是在我的笔记本（win8系统）就不行，选择U盘启动后一直是闪光标。请问是secure boot 的原因吗？如何解 …
<XwinX> maplebeats: 没感觉
 * maplebeats 肯定是没感觉:(
 * maplebeats 好高的同步率
<lenovo> ?
 * lenovo 图图
<lenovo> 图图
<maplebeats> ==！
<lenovo> (exit 0)
<black_angel> 在看的备份章节，关于磁带，真是太抽象了，对所说的磁带备份一点概念都没有，磁带是个啥球呀
<black_angel> 软盘还说见过，磁带？？？？？？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 淘宝上有卖的。
<microcai> 磁带就是 tar
<black_angel> tape
<abine1> 磁带是线性的
<abine1> 按顺序记录
<black_angel> 直接用硬盘来备份不就得了？现在都 2 TB了，而且速度也已经达到 100 MB/s 的速度了，比起磁带的 500 GB, 30 MB/s ，无论哪方面都优秀嘛
<black_angel> 干嘛还得用磁带？搞不懂
<abine1> 磁带是以前的了
<abine1> 因为以前没有那么大容量的硬盘可以用了
<black_angel> 现在也在用，而且还是一些大型企业
<abine1> 大容量的硬盘是刚出不久的
<abine1> 嗯
<black_angel> 真心不知道磁带长啥样的小白，没概念中……
<abine1> 因为是以前买的
<abine1> 还没报废
<abine1> 所以一直在用
<abine1> 企业用的一般都不是最新的东西
<abine1> 要求的是稳定
<abine1> 现在还有的用很古老的机器呢
<abine1> 能用就行了
<abine1> 又不是拿来玩游戏
<abine1> 老板肯定不愿用太多钱都投到这些设备上
<abine1> 这里的人都喜欢借鸡生蛋
<abine1> imtxc_away: 你睡觉了？
<black_angel> http://v.360.cn/special/2012.html
<kk> black_angel 啥标题, ⇪ 见证2012，直播全球现场 - 360影视-最新最全最受欢迎的影视网站-在线观看
<gfrog> adam8157: 死基蛋，乃还没有给我们讲过vim
<adam8157> gfrog: 那有啥讲的... 明天要给我们组讲内核同步机制, 亚历山大
<gfrog> adam8157: 改成office的tech talk吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 那个东西都停了有半年了吧。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 伤不起...
<adam8157> gfrog: 组内献丑就可以了
<gfrog> adam8157: 怕啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还怕？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我有一种能力, 一小时的东西我只抓5分钟的东西讲
<adam8157> gfrog: 演讲能力超弱
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天花了1小时扯usb
<gfrog> adam8157: 把我自己都扯迷糊了。
 * gfrog 丢了封邮件去eng-china问tech talk了
<adam8157> gfrog: ....
<savr> anyone know if it is possible to purchase the nexus 10 in hong kong for a normal price?
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<maplebeats> savr: no way
<savr> sucks
<savr> going to have a look in the mongkok computer market anyway
<savr> no more than 5 minutes
<black_angel> 真麻烦，没法做备份测试了，没有 /dev/st0 这种倒带设备也没有 /dev/nst0 非倒带设备
<savr> I think the GFW has started doing random targeted DPI
 * adam8157 afk
<mntcdrom> 你们好
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席尾巴
<mntcdrom> 你们用过xfig吗
<black_angel> 我用 dia
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<jusss> roylez_: 想在ubuntu里虚拟xp或装xp
<jusss> roylez_: 你有这方面的文章没
<black_angel> jusss, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<jusss> black_angel: 嗯
<NWMonster> virtualbox+winxp cd
<skyer> ?
<black_angel> what's up, man.
<skyer> use irc firstly
<psychologe> 各位好
<skyer> 对了，可以输入中文
<black_angel> 兄弟，你能再逗点不？
<skyer> 不知到这东西 见谅啊
<skyer> 嘿嘿
<psychologe> 有没有用thinkpad e系笔记本的？想问下电源管理的问题
<skyer> 我的这个就是
<skyer> e420
 * skyer 
<skyer> list
<psychologe> 有没有什么方法控制自动充电的阀值？让它在电量低于多少时自动充电啊？
<skyer> 抱歉，，
<psychologe> skyer，一直插着很坏电池吧？
<black_angel> psychologe, 你就应该一直插着
<skyer> 应该没事把
<skyer> 我就是一直插着的
<psychologe> 我担心影响电池寿命
<skyer> 哦，对这个不太清楚
<skyer> 我只知道电池一次全充电的次数是固定的
<skyer> quit
<alvin_rxg> 该怎么用就怎么用呗。不然这电池买了10年还是跟没用过一样的，有必要么？
<black_angel> psychologe, 不记得在哪里看过的了，如果电池电量过低再来充电的时候，电池内阻和阻抗都会变大，此时再来充电，电池内的活泼金属和活化物质反应都会加剧
<black_angel> psychologe, 最终减少电池寿命，所以正确的充电方式是当电量不低于 50 %~ 60% 的时候进行充电是比较合适的
<psychologe> 嗯，我搜搜，
<black_angel> 70%~80% 也是比较理想的
<alvin_rxg> 该怎么用就怎么用呗。不然这电池买了10年还是跟没用过一样的，有必要么？。。。
<psychologe> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi，，，不太懂英文，能帮忙看个大概吗？
<kk> psychologe ⇪ t: Tp smapi - ThinkWiki
<black_angel> alvin_rxg, 也别那么快就让那电池入棺材吧
<alvin_rxg> 镁电池？
<psychologe> 锂电
<black_angel> 正确的是锂离子电池，锂电池和镁锰电池一样，都属于一次性电池，不可再充的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 帮一个熟人重装旧的mbp
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: mac os真心难用啊
<black_angel> gebjgd, 有系统镜像吗？我想用虚拟机装下
<gebjgd> black_angel: 没有
<black_angel> gebjgd, How to reinstall?
<gebjgd> black_angel: 直接全盘格式化额
<gebjgd> black_angel: 直接全盘格式化了
<black_angel> gebjgd, 然后呢？
<gebjgd> black_angel: 不打算重装
<gebjgd> black_angel: 装了win7了
<black_angel> gebjgd, 暴殄天物呀
<gebjgd> black_angel: 爆毛
<gebjgd> black_angel: 2007年的旧macos
<gebjgd> black_angel: 什么软件都用不了
<black_angel> gebjgd, 为什么会什么软件都用不了的？
<black_angel> gebjgd, 苹果不支持啦？
<gebjgd> black_angel: 版本限制
<gebjgd> black_angel: 明白?
<gebjgd> black_angel: 10.5.8 用不了chrome
<gebjgd> black_angel: 10.5.5用不了skype
<black_angel> gebjgd, 看来苹果也是逼着用户买新产品呀
<gebjgd> black_angel: 所以傻逼啊
<black_angel> 把机器送我装 Linux 多好
<gebjgd> black_angel: 又不是我的机器
<gebjgd> black_angel: 送谁也轮不到你
<black_angel> gebjgd, 诅咒你
<gebjgd> black_angel: 随便诅咒
<black_angel> gebjgd, 对了，2007 年苹果用 x86 架构的 cpu 啦？
<gebjgd> black_angel: intel core 2 duo
<piggybox> gebjgd:  是那些软件不支持旧版本，和apple又没关系，seriously
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我就随便找了3个软件
<gebjgd> piggybox: chrome skype pps
<gebjgd> piggybox: 都不支持 100%不支持
<piggybox> gebjgd:  那不很正常嘛
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不正常
<piggybox> gebjgd:  linux长期稳定版也就最多支持5年
<gebjgd> piggybox: 用win没有这个问题
<gebjgd> piggybox: 用android也没有这个问题
<gebjgd> piggybox: 用arch也没这问题
<piggybox> gebjgd:  win xp是IT界的特例啊
<gebjgd> piggybox: 没说xp
<alvin_rxg> :D
<black_angel> piggybox, 就算 5 年过后，依然可以正常安装和使用软件呀
<piggybox> gebjgd:  你要求软件商无限制支持旧系统是不现实的
<gebjgd> black_angel: +1
<gebjgd> piggybox: 随便你怎么说了 mac在我眼里就是渣
<piggybox> gebjgd:  无所谓
<black_angel> gebjgd, 连 facebook 的马克都是用 mac 的耶
<gebjgd> black_angel: 那吊死
<gebjgd> black_angel: 不用facebook
<piggybox> gebjgd:  可以黑的地方很多，只不过这点黑得没水平啊哈哈
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我只黑苹果
<gebjgd> piggybox: 那公司的东西没有让我信服 或者佩服的
<black_angel> gebjgd, 这个倒是事实
<piggybox> gebjgd:  这我也承认
<black_angel> 它不是产生新技术的公司
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我是实用主义者
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我需要实在的应用 不是花哨的外壳和无脑的追求
<gebjgd> piggybox: 苹果没有让我感觉到 非用它不可的理由 只有一种反感恶习
<gebjgd> %s/习/心
<piggybox> gebjgd:  大众用mac可以说是无脑追求，IT界大量程序员用可就不能这么简单解释了
<gebjgd> piggybox: it界程序员? 我还没见过
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我身边还没遇到过用mac的程序员
<piggybox> gebjgd:  北美多去了，欧洲可能很多用linux吧
<gebjgd> piggybox: 都是一水的thinkpad dell linux
<piggybox> 要是换到亚洲全变成win了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 欧洲win也很多 linux次之 mac很小众了 亚洲应该都是win linux
<abine1> 因为那个不是苹果的大本营所在地
<gebjgd> abine1: 苹果是美国梦的一部分 所以北美自然是苹果
<abine1> 欧洲是linux的发源地哈
<gebjgd> abine1: apple = american dream
<abine1> 嗯
<piggybox> gebjgd:  还有apple pie呢
<abine1> 话说现在是末日啦
<abine1> 就是在今天
<gebjgd> abine1: 还早
<gebjgd> abine1: 时差
<abine1> 快到了
<piggybox> gebjgd:  这个嘛和宗教一样，美国基督教是主流，欧洲那边就是天主教了，没什么道理
<gebjgd> piggybox: god curse america
<gebjgd> piggybox: XD
<piggybox> gebjgd:  america这范围宽了点，还有南美呢
<gebjgd> piggybox: latino不算
<abine1> 天主和基督有神马分别？
<gebjgd> abine1: 看youtube 源腾飞
<abine1> 不都一样是基督耶稣么？
<gebjgd> abine1: 不一样
<gebjgd> abine1: 基督教不承认圣母玛丽亚的神性
<abine1> gebjgd: 你信么？
<gebjgd> abine1: 我信gebjgd教
<gebjgd> abine1: 我就是主
<abine1> 正解
<abine1> 你还算正常
<piggybox> abine1:  天主教只承认旧约，不承认新约。基督教承认两者
<abine1> 那犹太教呢
<piggybox> 犹太教好像旧约也不承认
<gebjgd> abine1: 犹太教 不承认有救世主
<gebjgd> abine1: 他们还在等待中
<gebjgd> abine1: 佛教认为每个人都能成为救世主
<gebjgd> abine1: 道教什么都不需要
<abine1> 你信佛么？
<abine1> 道教是要吃肉喝酒的
<gebjgd> abine1: 我都说了 我信gebjgd教 我就是主
<abine1> 教主英明
<gebjgd> abine1: 平身
<gebjgd> abine1: 乖
<abine1> 蜈蚣该死
<gebjgd> abine1: 给你糖吃
<abine1> 我要泡泡糖
<gebjgd> abine1: 可以 皮鞋
<gebjgd> abine1: 现在还是2012 皮鞋还在忙
<abine1> 你好像很悠闲
<abine1> 整天都看见你挂在这里
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> abine1: 我休假呢
<abine1> 哦
<gebjgd> abine1: 当然现在清闲
<abine1> 舒服
<gebjgd> abine1: 你就看到贼吃肉了
<gebjgd> abine1: 没看到贼挨打
<abine1> 那是
<abine1> 都这样
<abine1> 可以休假多久啊
<gebjgd> abine1: 1月10日
<abine1> 休假到1月10号么？
<abine1> 还是每个月可以休假10天？
<gebjgd> abine1: 这是我2012年的休假
<gebjgd> abine1: 到2013年一月10日
<gebjgd> abine1: 因为我工作太多了
<abine1> 休年假
<abine1> 你都忙些神马啊？
<abine1> 编程么？
<gebjgd> abine1: 恩 去客户那里
<abine1> 售后技术支持？
<abine1> 可以经常出差啊
<gebjgd> abine1: 不是
<abine1> 当是去旅行
<gebjgd> abine1: 项目 出差 售后 客服 开发 什么都做
<gebjgd> abine1: 基本上一个项目 软件逻辑层我一个人搞定
<abine1> 一脚踢
<abine1> 牛人
<gebjgd> abine1: 傻人
<gebjgd> abine1: ç´¯
<abine1> 你头上长角了没
<gebjgd> abine1: 准备跳槽
<abine1> 跳回来吧
<gebjgd> abine1: 不喜欢这个行业 压力太大
<abine1> 你已经镀金了
<gebjgd> abine1: 恩跳回那里?
<abine1> 回来大陆啊
<gebjgd> abine1: 等我入籍了之后就回
<gebjgd> abine1: 入籍之后再回
<abine1> 入了回来就难了
<abine1> 要申请的
<gebjgd> abine1: 那就不回
<abine1> 德语和英语有什么区别呢？
<abine1> 你在那里待了那么久
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> abine1: 区别就是一个是德语 一个是英语
<abine1> 在欧洲跑，那些小国家每个的语言都不一养
<abine1> 德国。
<abine1> 法国
<abine1> 意大利
<abine1> 葡萄牙
<abine1> 荷兰
<abine1> 比利时
<abine1> 那些国家的人在一起的时候是不是说英语啊？
<gebjgd> abine1: 你猜
<abine1> 英语吧
<abine1> 欧洲是一块并不大的大陆，但是却有大大小小几十个国家，以及各地完全不同的风土人情
<gebjgd> abine1: 中国也是
<gebjgd> abine1: 只不过被统治阶级弄在了一起
<abine1> 你怎么又扯回到这里来啊
<abine1> 反正你都要入鸡了
<abine1> 好
<gebjgd> abine1: 我在说中国历史
<abine1> 入籍】
<gebjgd> abine1: 中国历史
<abine1> 历史都是谣传的
<gebjgd> abine1: 屁
 * gebjgd 看源腾飞去
<abine1> 见过的人都死了
<abine1> 古人心里想什么，经历过的什么
<abine1> 谁知道
<gebjgd> abine1: 书籍 文字
<abine1> 那些可以添油加醋了
<abine1> 传到现在，完全变了一个样也不一定
<abine1> 我在安装nVIDIA的显卡驱动
<black_angel> 如何在客户端配置 ssh 免密码直接登录？
<abine1> 网上有教程的
<abine1> 你可以看WIKI
<black_angel> 网上的教程良莠不齐，真 TM 郁闷
<abine1> 就是你用命令生成一个密钥对
<abine1> 然后把公钥发布到你的ssh服务器端目录上
<abine1> 然后，就可以免输入密码登录ssh了
<abine1> 超级简单
<abine1> 只要把你的私钥保存好
<difan> ssh-copy-id
<genophy> 哇,这么晚,还有这么多人..
<cleamoon> 突然发现个乐的：gebjgd = 高额不及格的
<kk>  06:26
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-21
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> adaam_: 阿当千岁！
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 急救， 进不去系统了Kernel panic - not syncing Out of memory and no ki http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395906 Kernel panic - not syncing: Out of memory and no killable processes 估计是因为我在ubuntu下删除了xp每个分区里面的system volum 这些文件夹，然后xp就出错了， 我又在pe下重装 ghost xp，  …
<imtxc> roylez: adam8157_away 万万岁
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/240161 我每天上班经过这里,要是被砸了,会有人赔偿么
<MeaCulpa> ,
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！无法启动图形界面，no protocol specified http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395910 开门见山吧，又来劳烦各位了。 系统是12.04，昨天升级了内核，由于驱动是手动安装的，没注意重装驱动，结果卡在了启动界面，就是有那个12.04字样的地方，在登录tty1后，使用start …
<qiao> morning ~
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • x11vnc怎么使用display 0? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395912 试了下系统原来的桌面共享,也就是vino,卡得不行,界面经常不刷新,改Unity 2D也还是慢 用了x11vnc,发现速度快多了,不过一启来就是display :1,然后有时候在vncviewer里请求授权,窗口是在原电脑上弹出,没法用啊这个 有 …
<bye_bye> yunfan: 在?
<MeaCulpa> 万岁万岁万万岁
<bye_bye> yunfan: 帮我看下这个python的if语句. 为啥if也执行, else也执行.... http://code.bulix.org/h0rfjz-82696
<adam8157> gfrog: 世界末日了, cash award的协议过来了...
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授好
<pityonline> adam8157: 蛋蛋的本本到手了吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: USPS运输中, 国际特快, 下周肯定到手
<pityonline> adam8157: 不容易啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 是啊, 赶上爆仓没法
<pityonline> adam8157: 原来赶上爆仓了
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯, 黑色星期五
<pityonline> adam8157: 明白
<bye_bye> yunfan: 哦, 是编码问题... fuck了...
<qiao> bye_bye, 起得早～
<amosk> qiao, hi
<qiao> amosk, 孔大哥早～
<qiao> amosk, 在人人上看到几位学长昨晚都没睡觉～？
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<hamo> tenzu: 疼猪
<hamo> roylez: 基席
<hamo> bye_bye: 色象
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 酷胖
<hamo> archl: 裸姐
<tenzu> hamo: 黑毛百岁
<hamo> pityonline: P姐
<tenzu> adam8157: yo
<pityonline> hamo: 黑毛
 * hamo 世界末日了，都想吃点啥想玩点啥就玩吧
<tenzu> pityonline: yo P姐
<pityonline> hamo: 首长辛苦了
<amosk> hamo, ding
 * adam8157 干煸牛蛙
<pityonline> tenzu: yo
<hamo> amosk: 阿孔你也在啊
<hamo> adam8157: 我要吃蛋蛋
<amosk> hamo, 我长期潜水的，你不知道吗？
<hamo> amosk: E...
<amosk> hamo, 我的所有channel里，这个channel最欢乐了
<hamo> amosk: 必须的...这估计是所有IRC频道里最欢乐的了把..
<nardoo_> 这里人多。。。
<amosk> hamo, 常常给你们的激情感染..
<hamo> amosk: lol
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸胸
<hamo> huntxu: 胡胡
<adam8157> hamo: 闲了今天?
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马早，都世界末日了还拉磨呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 必然没有啊，今天世界末日啊
 * palomino|working 磨hamo
<huntxu> hamo: 你寂寞了
<imtxc> hamo: 你用的歌华?
<huntxu> hamo: 剛從教裏放出來吧
<hamo> imtxc: 不是啊，公司的网，貌似是电信...
<imtxc> hamo: 哦啊
<imtxc> 刚刚问了一下联通的,乱七八糟的还要装固定电话才给办网, 固定电话还要月租
<adam8157> imtxc: 不会的, 你投诉就好了
<imtxc> adam8157: 就是10010 告诉我的, 问了两个人,一个人告诉我郊区贵,一个告诉我市区贵
<adam8157> imtxc: 你投诉就好了
<imtxc> adam8157: 去哪投诉?
<adam8157> imtxc: 工信部
<imtxc> ...... adam8157 还没办呢 投诉也没用
<imtxc> 现在用的这个什么破小区蓝波宽带 慢死了
 * hamo 兰博宽带？
 * hamo 那速度不是刚刚的
<imtxc> hamo: 蓝波 不是博 ..没人用的时候还行,周末和晚上基本不能用
<hamo> imtxc: 这种租用固定带宽然后超卖的都这样
<imtxc> hamo: 对 二道贩子
<imtxc> 对啊,我去投诉这家
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到了
<hamo> imtxc: 果断工信部，巨管用
<imtxc> 现在到期了快,投诉不知道能给我赔钱不,4M的 我下载速度最快都没上300
<gfrog> adam8157: 比之前多了很多，不过还是没啥意思
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙，蛋蛋说要干煸你
<gfrog> adam8157: 帽子，我要踹飞 hamo
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也多了, 但是没意思
<hamo> gfrog: 蛋蛋说的...又不是我说的
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157 你们发年终奖了？
<gfrog> hamo: 毛儿 cash award
<hamo> gfrog: cash ...
<hamo> gfrog: 几星？
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。 不是那个
<hamo> gfrog: 相当于几星吧
<adam8157> hamo: 相当于几十个几星
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃真壕
 * hamo 拜 蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃还签嘛？ lol
<hamo> huntxu: 掉线胡
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥意思 听不懂
<imtxc> hamo: 擦 工信部投诉是实名的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都不想签了，一年那几个毛儿钱，还得被克扣汇率所得税
<adam8157> gfrog: 3%的税而已
<hamo> imtxc: 实名就实名呗，又不是去举报国家主席，你怕啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 那也很多！！
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 不签的话会怎样
<gfrog> adam8157: 没试过
<imtxc> hamo: ..... roylez 主席万岁
<imtxc> 我让丫再赔我半年的^
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 将一台服务器的硬盘插入另外一台服务器、如何正常使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395917 是这么个情况、有两台DELL R310服务器、其中一台坏了、于是我就将其3块硬盘取出、插入另外一台R310、但进入系统后发现提示：filesystem check or mount failed 并且给了一个shell …
<yunfan> imtxc: 蓝波宽带 额 小心isp拿gun吐吐你
<archl> hamo:  黑
<huntxu> hamo: 牆鬧的
<archl> tenzu:  疼疼好
 * gfrog 玩儿ipv6去
<pityonline> adam8157: 你买 Nexus 4 手机了吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 断货呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 又那么夸张么
<pityonline> adam8157: 官网好像可以点  shop now，但我这边好像没走代理，提示中国不能买
<adam8157> pityonline: 进去之后 "Sold out"
<pityonline> adam8157: 我晕
<imtxc> yunfan: isp会tutu人?
<Iansun> 早
<zweiy> 0.0
<zhangkunlun> 有人在吗
<kk> zhangkunlun, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<zhangkunlun> 什么意思
 * adam8157 诡异, 今天早上过来发现我的浏览器cookies全都清空了...
<onlylove> 折腾半天，总算折腾好twiki了，nnnd permission
<zhangkunlun> 请问哪位高手知道如何查看命令啊
<iGoogle> adam8157: 听说别人为了当adam，都贴裸照了。你还不带头。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啥玩儿
<onlylove> 直接告诉我需要写权限就行了么，一直说查看设置
<iGoogle> 末日了。回归adam了
<iGoogle> 你的树叶呢？
<imtxc> 求推荐知春路附近靠谱宽带
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 北四环啊……
<onlylove> 联通或者电信的3G
<yunfan> imtxc: 蓝波嘛
<jusss> 屏幕分辨率和显卡有关系没?
<yunfan> adam8157: 看来系统重启过
<yunfan> jusss: 有一半关系
<adam8157> yunfan: 不可能
<imtxc> yunfan: 他们家我现在就在用啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 又慢又贵又不靠谱
<yunfan> adam8157: 你又不再系统外面 你是感觉不到重启的
<yunfan> imtxc: 那换宽带通吧 我是20M
<adam8157> yunfan: 我的办公电脑, 所有的cookies
<jusss> yunfan: 额，是不是它们都同时支持某一分辨率时才能调到那个分辨率
<imtxc> yunfan: 宽带通 20
<imtxc> yunfan: 价格怎么样 速度稳定么
<adam8157> bluezd: kernel/samples是个好东西啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 跟你说了 重启了 部分硬盘数据有损坏嘛 另外你要考虑系统回档
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 你以为我在跟你讨论你办公室的电脑？ 太没幽默感了
<yunfan> imtxc: 价格还成 1k8 我和同居的一人900
<adam8157> yunfan: 我说所有的cookies...
<adam8157> yunfan: 哦.... 我明白了
<yunfan> imtxc: 速度上 长连不保证牛 但是更新ubuntu很爽
<adam8157> yunfan: nnnnd, 你真脱线
<yunfan> adam8157: too simple
<bluezd> adam8157: 什么 samples
<yunfan> adam8157: 你才脱线
<adam8157> bluezd: kernel源码里的一堆例子
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，是啊，那个驱动里比较多啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 用p2p软件也好 直接看youku也好 速度都是杠杠的 下sohu的源大概2M/s
<yunfan> axel -n20
<iGoogle> -n 4就够了
<iGoogle> 试试100
<cfy> .....
<XwinX> yunfan: 你还和人同居?
<bluezd> adam8157: Documentation/ 很有用，以前没怎么注意
<XwinX> yunfan: 这样不好, 年轻人
<iGoogle> 100其实比4还可能慢些。
<yunfan> XwinX: 共同居住
<cfy> iGoogle: 肯定的呀
<yunfan> XwinX: 难道你不跟人同居?
<cfy> iGoogle: 100估计慢爆了
<iGoogle> cfy: 在本国，也说不定哦
<yunfan> 我举报 我见过 XwinX 用 axel -n200
<XwinX> yunfan: 我结婚了, 当然和我老婆一起
<iGoogle> 。。 不会吧。 XwinX
<yunfan> XwinX: 那你以前跟阿黄怎么说
<cfy> 除非能总共几M/s
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我和公司里的同事抢带宽嘛
<cfy> 才有点优势，不然浪费阿。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 碰过xxxb/s的没。
<huntxu> freetype2一升級字體又長得不一樣了。。。
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你领导，要放让啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 有阿，玩ubuntu,不知道选mirror,就是这个速度。。。怨念死了
<adam8157> bluezd: 七楼的貌似要来, 压力大啊
<cfy> iGoogle: js真是快。
<imtxc> yunfan: 擦 他不给我们这里接
<iGoogle> 啥
<iGoogle> 额。byebye呢？
<cfy> iGoogle: perl的io也很快阿
<cfy> byebye不在
<bluezd> adam8157: 来呗，没事儿，不用有压力。哈哈
<iGoogle> 哪片子，真3d，不是后期制作的。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: ......
<iGoogle> gaoji
<yunfan> imtxc: 为毛？
<cfy> iGoogle:  我没条件看。。。。。有码么？
<iGoogle> 有。
<cfy> ....
<iGoogle> 马赛克都是3d的。lol
<cfy> gaoji.....
<XwinX> iGoogle: 有码的都删了吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 你一个人看的？
<iGoogle> 看了2分钟
<imtxc> yunfan: 我住的地方太猥琐  人没覆盖到
<cfy> iGoogle: 要多少性能才能看3D的？
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你有资源？
<XwinX> iGoogle: 啥资源?
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥性能哦。 compiz都自带3d插件啊。不要性能
<imtxc> yunfan: 我在13号线大钟寺和知春路的中间位置
<iGoogle> XwinX: 无码资源啊
<XwinX> iGoogle: 有很多啊
<imtxc> 难道被这一家垄断了.怪不得这么慢还这么贵
<iGoogle> rf出品？
<XwinX> iGoogle: 网上也很多, 不爽就去电影院看
<yunfan> imtxc: 未必 应该是你小区物业要收好处
<iGoogle> cfy: XwinX没看哪个高级的3d的。
<XwinX> iGoogle: tv.sohu.com
<XwinX> iGoogle: 去这儿看吧, 支持 linux
<cfy> XwinX: 这都什么阿。。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你可以去拉网通电信的 他们说不能接入那就肯定是物业的事了 然后去工信部投诉
<XwinX> cfy: 都无码的
<iGoogle> 给 XwinX 传那行命令吧。 cfy
<yunfan> imtxc: 你很gaoji啊 居然住知春路
<cfy> iGoogle: ......
<cfy> iGoogle: XwinX 要么？
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32778
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 亚马逊云计算AWS中文版上线
<iGoogle> 当然要。他老婆正探亲啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我还得翻log...
<onlylove> http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/02/vim-and-bom/
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: Vim和BOM - Adam's
<iGoogle> 啥哦。history嘛
<adam8157> onlylove: 啊
<onlylove> 居然翻来翻去翻到蛋蛋的东西了
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/219009.htm
<XwinX> cfy: 啥?
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Steam for Linux Beta开始公测_游戏_cnBeta.COM
<iGoogle> 搞bom
<iGoogle> onlylove: 蛋蛋学术派啊。啥都写。
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/219022.htm
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ [视频]可iPhone操控的薄翅蜻蜓，监控、探查无所不能_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> 就一个bom还写个blog
<yunfan> 活该当qe
<onlylove> adam8157: 我昨天弄twiki的一个配置，改名放了conf.d以后apache重启直接挂了，搜了下……然后就这样了
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你不懂吧。如果在学校，这就是业绩。
 * adam8157 lunch
<imtxc> yunfan: 物业不给接 我投诉他们管用么
<cfy> 都不用吃饭么？
<iGoogle> 23.。就吃饭？
<XwinX> cfy: 都 21 号了, 吃啥饿
<cfy> 24啦
<imtxc> 11点么这不是
<onlylove> 我觉得这个写个blog没啥，万一以后忘了呢，写wiki也不错
<iGoogle> onlylove: 乖
<onlylove> iGoogle: 这和乖有什么关系……
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以的
<iGoogle> 说你很乖嘛
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我知道 就是扩大搜索命中率 打造社区声誉
<iGoogle> 适合给蛋蛋当学生。支持下
<onlylove> 我比蛋蛋大的说……
<archl> .
<imtxc> yunfan: 投诉物业?
<iGoogle> 支持adam和夏娃，夏娃咋拼写的？
<archl> eve？
<iGoogle> onlylove: 你当夏娃
<archl> 。。。
<iGoogle> 哦。是
<archl> iGoogle: googoo。。。
<iGoogle> 今天你们就成亲，最后一天了
<onlylove> 蛋蛋呢……
<archl> onlylove: 。。
<archl> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<iGoogle> onlylove: 急了？
<onlylove> 借帽子用下……
<onlylove> 反正21号了，踢神一次
<yunfan> imtxc: 是的 还有个部门可以投诉中介和物业的 一打电话就有效
<imtxc> yunfan: 还有这样神奇的有关部门
<iGoogle> 额。居。草啊。这破词库。。。
 * imtxc 这网折腾死人了.
<iGoogle> 打词组都不出
<imtxc> yunfan: 要是敢投诉物业,我们楼主特别壮一个大汉, 肯定打死我.
<yunfan> imtxc: 叫什么忘记了 好像是住建部下面一个什么办公室
<yunfan> imtxc: 壮的人未必敢打 再说了 现在是文明社会了 体力不起决定作用
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以买个防狼器 又能防御又能攻击
<iGoogle> yunfan: 说错了吧。就是靠自己，国内法律都没可执行性的。
<kevinyings> 64位机器进程最大使用的虚拟内存是硬盘大小
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 12-21说好的正式版呢,说好的世界末日呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395923 都是坑爹的? 统计信息: 发表于 由 平凡D世界 — 2012-12-21 11:16
<imtxc> 还是找个靠谱的宽带了好
<imtxc> 难道真的是房东跟这家宽带又什么勾结 不让别的安装?
<yunfan> iGoogle: 跟法律没关系 就是人治的 那个部门的人大概权力很大 很烦你们给他打电话 所以有打电话的 立刻训那些被投诉的
<iGoogle> 人治说对了。所以没人怕嘛
<imtxc> NND  都不给办
<archl> imtxc: 有些位置只有一个服务商
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你就换地方吧
<imtxc> yunfan: archl 好像长城宽带可以
<imtxc> yunfan: 就是不知道他家怎么样
<yunfan> imtxc: 长城有名的LAN 不晓得速度如何
<imtxc> yunfan: 10M一年999 20M一年1099^
<tenzu> archl: yo
<imtxc> 赶集网上好像有二手的...
<yunfan> 因遭遇强拆，倔老汉三告当地镇政府。法庭上，可爱滴倔老汉激动地走到台上，大声质问：“这地清朝时是我家的，民国时也是我家的，你们来了就变成你们的了？我就不信邪！”
<yunfan> imtxc: 这价格低得邪门 信不得
<imtxc> yunfan: 还有这个呢 http://bj.ganji.com/diannao/412683930x.htm
<kk> imtxc 啥标题, ⇪ 【转让长城宽带10M宽带截止到2014年2月】 - 北京海淀清河二手电脑 - 赶集网
<imtxc> yunfan: 更离谱?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32785
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国申遗的建筑仅有20年历史
<yunfan> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=71087
<yunfan> imtxc: 我建议不要用转让的 如同不要买2收iphone1代一样的道理
<imtxc> yunfan: 也对,万一坏了都找不到人
<nopcall> urlencode是那个库里的命令啊？
<yunfan> imtxc: 还是搬家吧 那地段不便宜来着
<imtxc> yunfan: 再搬就离公司远了
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox16 访问新浪微博总是跳转到手机页面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395927 我是ubuntu11.04 + firefox 16.02 , 访问weibo.com，总是会自动跳转到weibo.cn。 我开始认为是UA的问题，但我切换了UA也没用 ： 默认的UA是：Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686; rv:16.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/ …
<yunfan> imtxc: 离得近  加班命
<imtxc> ...
<bye_bye> yunfan: 在?
<imtxc> ganji.com 挂了
<yunfan> http://www.aqee.net/most-lives-are-lived-by-default/   这个文章思考不错
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ 大多数人都生活在缺省状态中
<yunfan> bye_bye: 怎么将
<bye_bye> yunfan: 刚搞定, 一会儿遇到不会的再问你.
<yunfan> bye_bye: 紧急问题用gtalk call我会更有效率
<bye_bye> yunfan: 恩, 确实紧急. 下午就要答辩了... 我程序还没跑起来...
<bye_bye> yunfan: 怎么调用一个外部命令, 同时获取他的输出?
<yunfan> bye_bye: subprocess
<bye_bye> yunfan: 给个example?
<yunfan> bye_bye: 好 刚好我有
<ofan> bye_bye: Popen(...)
<yunfan> http://codepad.org/78BzQtFY   bye_bye
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: Python code - 8 lines - codepad
<bye_bye> yunfan: 我去看看, thx
<yunfan> bye_bye: subprocess的Popen可以重定位0 1 2 如果你想获得输出到字符串 那可以用个StringIO伪造个file desp
<bye_bye> yunfan: ok, 我去试试看.
<yunfan> 出去吃饭
<kevinyings> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/gentoo-linux-20121221-livedvd.html
<kk> kevinyings ⇪ t: Gentoo Linux 发布 20121221 LiveDVD — LinuxTOY
<bingowrt> 大家好啊
<kk> bingowrt, 好.. .  ㍤ 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working tf roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) pityonline
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> pityonline: 误伤友军
<palomino|working> 戾气太重 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 我今天晚上就上火车回家了
<palomino|working> 今天晚上地球人全都回家了
<bingowrt> 我还回不了。。。
<bingowrt> 还有一个月放假
<roylez> palomino|working: 你别指望畜生道的掌权
<roylez> bingowrt: 还不休息，都白存假期了吧
<bingowrt> 我是学生。。。。
<roylez> bingowrt: 笨学生
<iGoogle> roylez: 回家去住方舟？
<roylez> bingowrt: study from home就好
<iGoogle> 买了尿不湿没。
<iGoogle> roylez: 真回家？
<roylez> iGoogle: 休2周
<bingowrt> 。。。。。我买了一罐垃圾邮件准备，当应急食品
<iGoogle> roylez: 搜索->擦，采购的方舟还没运到。被骗了。
<bingowrt> 你怎么运的，顺风到付？
<roylez> iGoogle: 豪神啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 不过你要方舟干什么
<onlylove> 方舟？养老鼠什么的
<ofan> http://blog.csdn.net/gjyalpha/article/details/8269252
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ IT农民工如何来美国工作 - Gerry Gao's中文技术Space - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<bye_bye> yunfan: 我尝试着把昨天的json里面的text段放到一个数组里, 结果提示: UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 0-26: ordinal not in range(128)
<adam8157> archl: ...
<bye_bye> yunfan: 直接打印没问题. 但是我 arr.append(st.text) 就会出错.
<adam8157> bye_bye: 最近有啥电影看?
<ofan> bye_bye: decode（utf-8）
<ofan> bye_bye: encode（utf-8）
 * adam8157 最近有啥电影看啊?
<ofan> adam8157: 啥类型的
<adam8157> ofan: 正常的
<ofan> ………
<ofan> adam8157: 去豆瓣搜
<bye_bye> ofan: 调用外部工具的时候还是会这样.
<bye_bye> adam8157: 晚上上线跟你说.
<ofan> bye_bye: 要统一便秘
<ofan> bye_bye: 要统一编码
<adam8157> =,=
<ofan> bye_bye: 外部工具输出的不是unicode
<bye_bye> ofan: 恩. 估计是.
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=134&t=395689&start=60
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 系统特点 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> 这货水了71帖了
<onlylove> 现在78了
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=134&t=395934
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 7——1b1 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> 果然很顽强
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 7_1b2 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395935 [[size=150]size=150]7_1b2 2,学习方便 3,网速慢。 4,认真听讲。[/size][/size] 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2012-12-21 13:11
<onlylove> 这……还是找oneleaf处理吧
<ofan> RT @MeiGuoCanKao 1941年12月7日，日本帝国空军攻击#珍珠港 时， #第二代美国日裔 、胸怀抱负的外科医生丹尼尔•井上（ #Daniel Inouye  ）赶到附近的夏威夷军事基地提供医疗帮助，然后要求参加美国军队为国效力。 http://t.co/DIQJHrXo
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ 曾获荣誉勋章的联邦参议员丹尼尔•井上逝世 | IIP Digital
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋讲的不错
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 真的假的
<gfrog> adam8157: 假的
<adam8157> =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 都没听懂
<onlylove> 假的会告诉你啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我只是从语气语速声音洪亮动听程度来说的。。
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=  公司竟然提前四天赶在末日之前发了工资
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是我司一贯的做法
<adam8157> gfrog: 年底报账的原因吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 圣诞节有人放假了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦... 原来是这样
<gfrog> adam8157: cash award才发是因为等这季度财报，
<gfrog> adam8157: 今年增长了18%，尼玛一点都不像一家IT公司
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥?
<gfrog> adam8157: 没三位数的增长好意思叫IT公司嘛 @@
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
 * amosk  人力资源部工资调整APP http://apps2.bdimg.com/store/static/kvt/3c5619108b1ede806c072dcf4dedfc36.swf
<adam8157> amosk: ...
<yunfan> adam8157: 发了几个月?
<adam8157> yunfan: 我们没额外的
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞的这恶心人的玩意
<yunfan> adam8157: 老外这么黑啊
<ncyy> 第一个问题 不是废话 谁嫌多
<ncyy> - -！原来点不到
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<roylez> gfrog: 蛋蛋讲啥？
<gfrog> roylez: gaoji东东呢
<roylez> gfrog: 我知道是搞基东西
<adam8157> roylez: "Concurrency management in Linux Kernel"
<roylez> adam8157: gaoji concurrency
<adam8157> roylez: 无聊啊 乐乐
<imtxc> adam8157: syslog里面时间的格式可以改么
<adam8157> imtxc: 不晓得
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 第28课 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395937 [color=#408040][color=#408040] [/color][/color]17-2ｃ6 1可上网 2有点卡 3学会了发贴 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2012-12-21 13:50
<yunfan> adam8157: 开个了minecraft smp server
<roylez> adam8157: 今天居然没看到什么打折的
<roylez> adam8157: 人死了，钱没花掉
<adam8157> roylez: 转账给我
<roylez> adam8157: 我留着冥间买路
<archl> roylez:  。。。
<roylez> archl: 死袋鼠
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 无线网配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395946 请问下无线网卡atheros ar9285能用wpa_supplicant来设置无线网吗？支持吗？如果可以的话不用设置配置文件，直接可以用它的命令来使用无线了吗？但我对这个命令不熟呢，网上看好多命令啊，迷茫了，具体哪几步就可以啦？ …
<imtxc> roylez: 那边不需要钱的, 今天冬至,你带些饺子下去就可以托关系投胎到金四胖家了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃过来帮我troubleshooting win2012的ipv6吧，就有聊了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] (CHUCKLE)
<roylez> imtxc: 瞎说，金家都绝了
<imtxc> roylez: 你过去就成四胖了嘛,你看三胖媳妇肚子刚好鼓~~
<imtxc> ....
 * imtxc 四胖杀人了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 谁让你得罪主席 看到林彪 邓小平 刘少奇的下场了吧?
<imtxc> gebjgd: 恩......
<yunfan> roylez: 对了 我爷爷姓金
<gebjgd> imtxc: 中国人社会 要小心
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你没有言论自由的
<imtxc> gebjgd: 看^ 你知道的太多了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 恩 我知道的太多了
<roylez> imtxc: 没有autojoin，在这里说神马啊
<imtxc> roylez: 有啊
<imtxc> 擦,,,
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 金正恩还活的很滋润呢！
<imtxc> znc反映还是不够快
<yunfan> roylez: 把这个桥接的给t了吧
<imtxc> yunfan: ?
<ofan> imtxc: 你网速渣
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不懂你们在说神马
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还没睡觉?
<gebjgd> ofan: 厉害
<ofan> gebjgd: 大便..
<imtxc> ofan: 我的VPS速度不渣啊
<ofan> znc是c++写的
<gebjgd> ofan: 厉害
<gebjgd> ofan: 对了 mbp装win7 如何搞键盘?
<ofan> gebjgd: 搞什么键盘
<gebjgd> ofan: 德文键盘
<gebjgd> ofan: win下有苹果的键盘布局么
<ofan> gebjgd: 有，mac提供bootcamp,专门的windows下驱动
<gebjgd> ofan: 我直接全格式化了
<gebjgd> ofan: 没用bootcamp
<gebjgd> ofan: 裸机win7
<ofan> gebjgd: 哦 你买mbp?
<gebjgd> ofan: 显然不可能
<gebjgd> ofan: 别人的2007年的老mbp
<ofan> gebjgd: 那不知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 我果黑怎么会买烂果子的东西
<ofan> gebjgd: 我也怀疑
<yunfan> adam8157: roylez MeaCulpa 有没有国内的ntp节点推荐?
<adam8157> yunfan: 只用pool
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你手机用的什么
<ofan> gebjgd: 人再傻也不会打自己脸的
<yunfan> adam8157: 什么pool
<adam8157> yunfan: ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<roylez> yunfan: 我一直用香港的
<gebjgd> yunfan: android
<roylez> yunfan: stdtime.gov.hk
<gebjgd> ofan: 关键是mac os太烂
<abine1> 三猩的手机有严重的安全漏洞
<gebjgd> abine1: htc 路过
<ofan> gebjgd: 所以你装win7?
<yunfan> roylez: 速度如何 网通的
<gebjgd> ofan: 又不是给我用
<gebjgd> ofan: 要是我的mbp 直接arch
<abine1> 用三猩烈户座处理器4系列的手机都中招了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不是用ubuntu了么
<ofan> 还arch
<roylez> yunfan: 这玩意又没那么重要，偶尔跑一两次，无所谓了
 * kingbo 正在看ZFS
<yunfan> roylez: 我们现在就是有重要性了 额
<abine1> 走了
 * kingbo 不太相信
<yunfan> roylez: 几台服务器差了个几分钟到几十分钟
<abine1> 下去了
<roylez> yunfan: 你自己ping一下看看嘛
<yunfan> roylez: 导致日志分析的数据很奇怪
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是和你说过了么
<gebjgd> ofan: 在美国的时候就用了1周
<gebjgd> ofan: 受不了 直接回arch了
<ofan> 啧啧
<ofan> gebjgd: 你还说arch太折腾
<tryit> gebjgd, gentoo不折腾。。
<gebjgd> ofan: xubun[C[C[C[C[C[C[C更折腾tu
<gebjgd> ofan: xubuntu更折腾
<ofan> gebjgd: os x不折腾
<gebjgd> tryit: gentoo? 那是烧电钱的主用的
<gebjgd> ofan: os x 太烂了
<ofan> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> ofan: 装个软件还要版本限制
<tryit> gebjgd, 我在vmware里装了个，没事就升级一下，哈哈
<gebjgd> ofan: 10.5.5不能用chrome 不能用skype
<gebjgd> tryit: 所以你有钱啊
<gebjgd> tryit:  兲朝土财主
<gebjgd> tryit: 大国撅起的象征
<tryit> gebjgd, 反正电脑一直开着，无所谓
<gebjgd> tryit: 谁家电脑天天开着啊
<gebjgd> tryit: 有钱
<tryit> gebjgd, 我笔记本
<ofan> gebjgd: 10.5.5是08年的系统。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 07吧?
<gebjgd> tryit: 主系统win?
<gebjgd> tryit: 那你还敢说gentoo?
<ofan> gebjgd: 你用那么旧的就别怪mac了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是我的
<gebjgd> ofan: 就算旧 也不能说装不了新的软件啊
<ofan> 10.6以后变化都很大
<gebjgd> ofan: xp 98 2000还能用chrome skype呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 你看看chrome什么时候才有的mac版
<gebjgd> ofan: 太渣了
<tryit> gebjgd, 对vmware里的gentoo有偏见？呵呵
<cfy> gebjgd: 渣渣
<ofan> gebjgd: 98，2000能chrome?
<gebjgd> ofan: 幸亏乔布斯死了
<ofan> 渣才信
<gebjgd> tryit: 鄙视 win vmware
<ofan> gebjgd: 鄙视低端黑
<tryit> gebjgd, 呵呵，我之前gentoo里的vmware虚拟win，后来调换了一下
<cfy> gebjgd: 还在搞？还没砸？
<gebjgd> cfy: 搞定了
<ofan> xp到win7内核基本都没变，m$的兼容做的好也是个原因
<gebjgd> cfy: 在装pps
<abine1> 不装PPS不行么
<ofan> os x 10.5到10.6基本是两个完全不一样的系统
<onlylove> windows的兼容……不知道怎么说了，看看winsxs那文件夹吧
<abine1> gebjgd: 不装PPS行不行
<gebjgd> ofan: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/us2Sg7j-G-E
<gebjgd> abine1: 不行
<cfy> gebjgd: pps...
<gebjgd> abine1: 还有风行 pptv
<abine1> 那快播呢
<gebjgd> abine1: 也装
<gebjgd> abine1: 多谢提醒
<abine1> 百度影音呢
<gebjgd> abine1: 百度就算了
<abine1> QQ影音
<ofan> gebjgd: 你看没看，一群说不work的
<abine1> 暴风影音
<gebjgd> abine1: 流氓出的不用
<gebjgd> ofan: win2000 sp4支持
<ofan> 还要sp4,sp4 n年后才出的
<abine1> PowerDVD
<ofan> I have Win2K SP4 and even when downloaded the install file dosnt let me install, it moans about incompatible OS.
<abine1> 其实，你不用安装那么多播放器的
<abine1> 安装解码器包就行了
<gebjgd> ofan: 再说了 我现在说的是 2007年的机器和系统
<ofan> win2k也不是没用过，跟xp是两代内核
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<gebjgd> ofan: 放到win上就是 xp或者 vista
<abine1> 用系统自带的WMP播放器照样用
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 2k 和 xp 才是同一代吧？
<gebjgd> ofan: 起码xp和vista skype chrome随便用
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] vista 和 win7 、 win8 是同一代。
<ofan> gebjgd: xp到win7基本没变化，win8也没多大变化
<gebjgd> abine1: 从来不下载看电影 向来在线看
<ofan> 自己看NT版本号
<gebjgd> ofan: 是啊 mac os这垃圾天天有变化啊
<abine1> 在线看很辛苦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 2k 和 xp 都是 5.x 的。
<abine1> 广告多的要死
<gebjgd> abine1: 为什么?
<gebjgd> abine1: 扯蛋 我向来天天看
<abine1> 老是缓冲
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] vista 、 win7 、 win8 都是 6.x 的。
<gebjgd> abine1: 你网络太差了
<abine1> gebjgd: 你喜欢看广告了吧
<gebjgd> abine1: 根本没广告
<abine1> 没广告你会不习惯
<gebjgd> abine1: 哪有广告?
<gebjgd> abine1: 你用过风行不?
<gebjgd> abine1: 用过pps不?
<abine1> 你装PPS没有广告？
<gebjgd> abine1: 有去广告版本
<gebjgd> abine1: ä½ å¼±
<ofan> xp之后都是小改
<abine1> 那就就是有木马的版本了
<gebjgd> abine1: 无所谓
<gebjgd> abine1: 反正没有个人信息在win上
<gebjgd> abine1: 就是看电影用
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 这样就木有问题
<abine1> 其实我也是这样
<ofan> 而且sp3是08年出的，2k差太远
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果说小改的话，应该说 2k 以后都是小改吧？因为都是 nt 的内核。
<abine1> 要是用来看电影的话
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] sp3 只是补丁而已。
<abine1> 那个电脑上面是没有任何个人信息的
<ofan> sp3不是补丁。。。。
<gebjgd> mac os渣渣渣渣
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那是什么？
<gebjgd> mac用户 傻傻傻
<ofan> sp当成补丁=没用过windows
<gebjgd> sp3是幻念
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那 sp 要怎么理解呢？
<ofan> 更新
<abine1> gebjgd: 你开发什么项目？？
<ofan> update
<gebjgd> abine1: 不开发
<ofan> 升级upgrade
<gebjgd> abine1: 休假
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……和补丁不是一个意思吗？
<abine1> 知道你休假啦
<ofan> 补丁是修bug..不添加新功能
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 你在和一个mac 脑残讨论win
<gebjgd> ofan: sp3添加什么新功能了?
<abine1> 是说你工作开发些什么项目
<gebjgd> ofan: 说说看?
<gebjgd> abine1: 机械控制
<abine1> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] sp3 好像添加了一些安全相关的东西。
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP#Service_Pack_3
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Windows XP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<abine1> gebjgd: 帮我个忙好吧
<ofan> gebjgd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP#Service_Pack_3  渣渣
<gebjgd> abine1: 不好
<gebjgd> abine1: 一小时15欧
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是用mac的渣，我用win你也会说渣
<abine1> 你写个脚本要多久
<abine1> 说吧
<ofan> 因为都丫门就知道无脑黑
<onlylove> XP SP3用的资源明显多……而且卡……
<gebjgd> ofan: 用win好点 说明你有脑子
<abine1> 我在虚拟机上安装一个XP
<gebjgd> abine1: 不写
<abine1> 然后不用安装任何更新
<ofan> gebjgd: 你没有咯
<abine1> 跑得很快
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好吧，那就说 sp3 是更新。
<abine1> 这个XP不能联网
<abine1> 一联网就有可能会中病毒
<ofan> 所以说还是老老实实用好windows了再搞啥Linux
<abine1> 因为没有安装软件
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，再怎么更新， xp 内核不适应多核 cpu 的架构缺陷什么的，也不能补掉。
<iGoogle> 啥更新，就是当年出了大漏洞，顺便补了下。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为都是小变动。
<ofan> 用了linux就觉得可以黑这个黑那个了，纯粹脑残
<iGoogle> 用windows的，关心sp，蛋疼
<abine1> 漏洞多入牛毛
<gebjgd> 就是 用mac 的关心win的sp 蛋疼
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 本质上， xp 和 2k 还是一个时代的内核。
<ofan> xp有多核补丁
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 光盘/U 盘安装Ubuntu 10.04失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395949 大家好，今天我在一台联想机器上安装ubuntu server 10.04 前几次安装都是用光盘（此盘已经安装过其他机器，没有问题），到了configure the package manager处失败，返回到安装列表界面，跳过此步后面都不 …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个是第三方的。
<ofan> 改scheduler就行
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不是微软官方的。
<yunfan> sp3改了一些dll加载路径限制
<iGoogle> nnnd 随便点了一个magnet，就下完了。
<iGoogle> 才3个节点。。。
<iGoogle> utorrent*2+transmission的节点
<iGoogle> 另外哪可怜的transmission才8k/s
<cfy> iGoogle: ee....momo
<ofan> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_xp-hardware/multi-core-processor-and-multiprocessor-limit-for/abd0a0ce-4ac2-484b-88cb-fbf93beb54e0
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ Multi-core processor and multiprocessor limit for Windows XP - Microsoft Community
<abine1> iGoogle: 你怎么不是iOpera了
<gebjgd> abine1: 你是学生?
<gebjgd> abine1: 天天不学习的? 就在这里泡着? 还是你已经退休了?
<abine1> gebjgd: no
<gebjgd> abine1: 你爸是李刚?
<abine1> 是就好了
<gebjgd> abine1: 还是禁评?
<gebjgd> abine1: 那你天天不学习的 就聊irc?
<abine1> 你也是天天挂在这里啊
<ofan> abine1: 他是德国壕，比不了
<gebjgd> abine1: 我休假中
<gebjgd> abine1: 上班族 休假
<abine1> 老大
<abine1> 你闲着也是闲着
<abine1> 帮我写个脚本
<gebjgd> abine1: 恩 你说
<gebjgd> abine1: 不帮
<iyzsong> ...
<ofan> gebjgd: 德国硕士读几年？
<gebjgd> ofan: 4å¹´
<ofan> 擦
<gebjgd> ofan: 几年的都有 最快的3年能拿下
<abine1> 就是一开机自动获取公网IP然后把公网IP和局域网IP地址发到指定的邮箱
<ofan> 米国一年
<ofan> 最快
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩 那印度妹子就是
<gebjgd> ofan: 已经毕业了
<gebjgd> ofan: 德国没戏
<ofan> 所以说米国ms有点水
<abine1> 德国比较严谨
<gebjgd> ofan: 语言 课 毕业设计
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国有学费 德国没有学费啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 工程硕士了理学硕士是不是差很大
<gebjgd> ofan: 我感觉不是很大
<ofan> gebjgd: 当ta的话没学费
 * lmh adam8157 kk
<ofan> 我感觉很大
<adam8157> Higeo: ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 德国是所有的大学都没有所谓的学费
<adam8157> lmh: ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 你是说 工科和理科?
<bingowrt> 貌似公立的才没有学费？
<ofan> gebjgd: master of engineering和master of science
<gebjgd> ofan: 找工作的时候 我感觉缺别不大啊 很多公司也收 学数学的和物理的
<gebjgd> bingowrt: 你说的是哪国?
<ofan> 工科拿的也是science的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我好像拿到的是master of science
<ofan> gebjgd: 我不是说专业差别
<gebjgd> ofan: 没见过拿到master of ennineering的
<iGoogle> 德国的，不是普遍都是技校嘛
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 大学
<iGoogle> 最多colleage那种
<ofan> gebjgd: 有的，但一般人不选择meng
<gebjgd> iGoogle: university
<iGoogle> 我记得专门介绍过。才不是。。
<ofan> meng跟本科没多大区别
<iGoogle> 随时可以学习
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 你记得 就记得吧
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 德国都是技校
<iGoogle> 国外的科教片啊
<iGoogle> 都是技校居多
<ofan> iGoogle: 很多college比uni 牛
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 此技校 非兲朝的技校
<ofan> 只是规模小
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 必须abitur毕业才能上的
<iGoogle> 当然，就是专业培养的。中国就是缺这种
<iGoogle> 上班，也可以马上去学
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 和中国的小的大学一样的
<ofan> iGoogle: 那是夜校吧
<iGoogle> 估计差不多这意思吧
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 欧洲的大学生向来都是一般上班一般上学的
<iGoogle> 夜店吧。 ofan
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 也就是兲朝大学生天天在学校待着
<iGoogle> 都不大。 gebjgd 专业培养
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 很大
<gebjgd> iGoogle: uni打
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] xp 在双核和四核的性能居然比 vista 和 win7 高……混乱中。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: uni大 基本上一个城市的大小 都是uni
<ofan> 国内规模越大政府经费越多
<iGoogle> 说很少上university
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 很多啊
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 你看的片子很老了 德国改学制了
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 早就没有老的diplom了
<iGoogle> 你改的？
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 恩 我改的
<ofan> xp sp2就支持多核，只是限制cpu数量
<iGoogle> 难怪罗
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 真不好意思 他们非让我改
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你上的啥鸡毛大学
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 这帮孩子真不让人省心
<gebjgd> iGoogle: FH gelsenkirchen
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 不是鸡毛 鹅毛大学
<iGoogle> fuck hand 啥？
<iGoogle> lol
<gebjgd> iGoogle: Fuck 垬
<ofan> …
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 你没文化的
<ofan> iGoogle: 你也瞎yy的
<iGoogle> 这词一直敏感
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 谁敏感?
<iGoogle> 全世界都敏感。除开德国的
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 不能 全世界都不敏感
<yunfan> 德文
<yunfan> gebjgd: 德国的机床你去玩过么
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我学计算机的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 怎么玩?
<ofan> gebjgd: 你该弄辆BMW
<yunfan> gebjgd: 现在都数控嘛
<bingowrt> 数控机床好厉害的 德国的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 现在计算机可以跟任何东西联系上
<gebjgd> ofan: 太贵 下一辆买奔驰
<yunfan> gebjgd: 因为几乎大部分东西都可以被转换成数值分析 从而被计算机给实现
<gebjgd> ofan: bmw太招摇
<onlylove> 德国的那东西加工精度高
<ofan> nnd 买的gta vice city装不上
<abine1> 貌似计算机成了万能胶水了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我不学那个的
<bingowrt> 。。
<yunfan> ofan: 哈哈
<bingowrt> 你买vice city 手机版的？
<ofan> yunfan: 哈哈毛
<jusss> test
<yunfan> ofan: 这都什么念头了 你还买gta vc
<ofan> yunfan: android版
<bingowrt> 我就说嘛
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<yunfan> ofan:  我就猜是
<ofan> yunfan: 10周年，懂不
<ofan> gta脑残粉必须买啊
<yunfan> ofan: 要是跑起来 放个视频来看看
<bingowrt> 多少钱？
<yunfan> ofan: 之前我就知道了
<bingowrt> 我还没买过正版呢
<ofan> yunfan: 已经有人发了，tegra 3跑vc没问题
<gebjgd> mbp跑win是真他妈的热 我都不舍得关机
<gebjgd> 冬天暖手太好了
<ofan> 之前买了gta 3，很流畅
<abine1> gebjgd: 你要煎鸡蛋么？
<gebjgd> abine1: 恩 煎你的蛋蛋
<palomino|working> ......
<iGoogle> 最后一天了，都不淡定了
<abine1> 》》》》‘
 * adam8157 无聊
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<jusss> iGoogle: ee
<gebjgd> 这发热量. 赞啊 暖手
<ofan> 还剩4.8g 为毛装不上呢
<abine1> 大神
<abine1> gebjgd: 可能是电脑里面灰尘太多了
<jusss> iGoogle: 你猜我在用啥客户端
<abine1> 几年没拆出来清理灰尘
<cfy> iGoogle: 好像已经开始了吧
<iGoogle> jusss: 和我一样嘛
<bingowrt> 可是。。手机那么点续航 能玩多久阿
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥开始了
<jusss> iGoogle: 没高亮。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 世界末日
<iGoogle> css自己改
<bingowrt> gta3我也装过。不好控制 而且电量飞快
<jusss> iGoogle: 而且那个时间戳占好大地方，还空白。。。
<iGoogle> 下载主题。或者自己改css
 * cfy   Diary:      19:11...... Winter Solstice (CST)
<abine1> EE把你用的电脑桌面截图出来展览一下
<iGoogle> 缺省的，展示啥
<gebjgd> bingowrt: 傻 平板啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 推荐个片子
<abine1> 想看一下神的桌面是啥模样
<cfy> iGoogle: 这没个性阿
<cfy> iGoogle: ..... 疯狂的石头
<iGoogle> 。
<abine1> 谍影重重4
<iGoogle> 看了预告，才发现宿醉3还没出
<ofan> 不好看
<iGoogle> 谍影重重，似乎都看过
<abine1> ofan: 哪个不好看？？
<ofan> abine1: 新的
<abine1> 不是原来的演员演了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> adam8157: <       gebjgd > abine1: 恩 煎你的蛋蛋
<ofan> 以前matt damon演的好
<adam8157> roylez: 你这对齐的真难看
<abine1> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 我乐意
<adam8157> roylez: 你这对齐的真难看
<iGoogle> @ 蛋蛋今天也说话不正常
 * adam8157 无聊啊
<abine1> 被煎了
<cfy> iGoogle: 要不要再把2012回顾一遍？
<jusss> iGoogle: 主题从哪下
<jusss> iGoogle: 不会css...
<roylez> adam8157: 我就知道skype给微软买了没好事 https://en.greatfire.org/blog/2012/dec/china-listening-skype-microsoft-assumes-you-approve
<abine1> 不用skype就行了
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似Linux免疫了
<adam8157> roylez: tom嘛
<abine1> 微软收购skype之前的几年，中国用户访问skype官网已经会被重定向到tom skype网站。
<roylez> adam8157: 李嘉诚这老匹夫啊
<abine1> 诺基亚的手机网站也是被定向到wap.tom.com
<hamo> roylez: 功课做的不错嘛
<dwjie> ls
<roylez> hamo: mukio这条船看来是破的不行了
<hamo> roylez: 对啊，看看别的播放器吧
<hamo> roylez: 太难用了
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐有好事儿么
<roylez> hamo: AB还得自己编译。我今天晚上回家，在家闲得 adam8157 疼的时候就试试自己编译吧...
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 主席要投胎当金四胖了.
<hamo> roylez: 回家？你开始放假了？
<iGoogle> imtxc: ..
<iGoogle> cfy: 2012没啥好看的吧。
<jusss> iGoogle, opera的irc是真心不习惯，我还是换回xchat了
<roylez> hamo: 请假7天，休到4号，5号6号WFH
<iGoogle> jusss: 去吧
<hamo> roylez: 2天WTF啊
<hamo> roylez: 啥时候去湾湾？
<roylez> hamo: 估计办不完了，估计是年后
<hamo> roylez: 要这么久么？
<imtxc_> 把我给ban了
<roylez> hamo: 蛋疼的老板不愿意从香港走
<hamo> roylez: 也就1个多月就办下来了吧
<adam8157> roylez: 你要去台湾?
<imtxc_> roylez: 主席我错了
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋。。
<jusss> roylez, 你要去弯弯，给我带点东东呗
<roylez> hamo: 入台证已经整了快一个月，入台批文最少3周，还有出入台湾通行证又至少一周
<abine1> roylez: http://farm1.staticflickr.com/31/95205763_9f34903c3a_o.jpg你的最爱
<hamo> roylez: 到那边了帮我跟英九说一声，就说大陆这边我已经打点好了，不会打仗了
<ofan> roylez: 要投靠台湾？
<iGoogle> roylez: 这么复杂？不如旅游签去
<bingowrt> 就是 旅游签10几天就好了呢
<roylez> iGoogle: 18摸不搞偷偷摸摸的事情啊
<iGoogle> 呸
<iGoogle> 18摸，本来就是偷偷摸摸
 * hamo 偷偷摸
<roylez> 呸，我司向来是明抢的
<iGoogle> 明摸？
<imtxc_> ...
<imtxc> ...
<jusss> xchat的字体好奇怪。。。
<hamo> ...
<hamo> ..
<hamo> .
<imtxc> 活了没
<hamo> ...
<hamo>  ..
<jusss> 也可能是系统自带的字体奇怪
<imtxc_> 活了
<adam8157> 摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸
<imtxc_> 那就好
<hamo> > "摸" * 1024
<imtxc_> 擦
<adam8157> hamo: 十八个就好
<hamo> adam8157: 你弱爆了
<kk> hamo, 摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸摸
<imtxc> ......
<ofan> > "摸" * 18
<adam8157> hamo: 十八个....
<palomino|working> .......
<hamo> ...
<adam8157> 0_0
<jusss> 。。。
 * hamo 小k啊
 * hamo 你死的好惨啊
<iGoogle> lol
<jusss> iIlL0oO: 你的Bot挂了
<abine1> > "摸hamo" * 1024
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss> 来个op大战吧
<cfy> @@
<iGoogle> 最好一天，开始刷屏
<jusss> iGoogle: 刷屏+10086
<iGoogle>    │   ├── 1-message.png
<iGoogle> │   │   ├── 1-note.png
<iGoogle> │   │   ├── 1-pause.png
<iGoogle> │   │   ├── 1-pen.png
<iGoogle> │   │   ├── 1-sound.png
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<iGoogle> │   │   ├── add1.png
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<ofan> op都一伙的，站毛
<iGoogle> │   │   ├── add.png
<jusss> .
<iGoogle> │   │   ├── Android-24.png
<jusss> .
<iGoogle> │   │   ├── back.png
<iGoogle> │   │   ├── bookmark.png
<iGoogle> │   │   ├── bug.png
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<ofan> op都一伙的，战毛
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<imtxc> 怎奈么了
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你的末日到了，你几点要挂呀
<mosesofmason> what happened
<onlylove> 差不多要被ban了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 2012年12月02日
<iGoogle> 坏蛋啊
<iGoogle> 坏蛋啊
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 坏蛋啊
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 没auto-rejoin
<iGoogle> 被卡那了。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是说12.12.21吗
<iGoogle> 发得太长
<iGoogle>  ⣏⡱ ⣏⡉ ⣎⣱ ⢹⠁   ⣎⣱ ⡏⢱ ⣎⣱ ⡷⢾
<iGoogle>  ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠸    ⠇⠸ ⠧⠜ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸
<imtxc> ofan: 连神都搞
<jusss> iGoogle: 给你推荐5部电影吧，the prophecy i ii iii ,the prophecy uprising ,the prophecy forsaken
<iGoogle> 。。一个系列？
<imtxc> jusss: 你上次不是kick了主席之后就跑路了么
<jusss> iGoogle: en
 * adam8157 无聊啊
 * bluezd 同无聊啊
<iGoogle> 我来踢蛋蛋
<jusss> imtxc: 有吗，我怎么不记得了，
<ofan> 互撸娃
<imtxc> jusss: 我也是大概记得,这里敢战斗管子的人不多
<jusss> iGoogle: 我替你吧，op给我
<iGoogle> 不好看吧。
<iGoogle> 看了介绍
<jusss> iGoogle: 因为没啥电影看了。。。
<jusss> iGoogle: 我想看国外宗教题材的电影
<iGoogle> 我的bot，改成自动踢蛋蛋的了。等下放上来。
<cfy> imtxc: 战个蛋，永久op是你说战就站的么／
<iGoogle> 打仗的？
<cfy> iGoogle: ban了就行。不用这么麻烦
<ofan> cfy: 战个蛋.... 霸气
<iGoogle> 没乐趣
<jusss> iGoogle: 关于天使战争的
<cfy> ofan: 这是口头禅
<iGoogle> 天使战争的啥
<iGoogle> 那个金刚狼的。叫啥去了
<lerosuz> iGoogle:  http://t.linuxapp.org/ 俺们整的微博，有空来玩玩
<jusss> iGoogle: 额，直接从4开始看吧
<cfy> iGoogle:  X战警？
<iGoogle> X战警
<iGoogle> 有新的？
<iGoogle> lerosuz: org?
<cfy> 不科学阿。
<imtxc> cfy: 蹭饭鸭霸气
<cfy> imtxc: 我都干了啥？
<iGoogle> lerosuz: 就3个人啊
<abine1> 北京亿万富豪自装燃气锅炉 一家7人中毒身亡
<lerosuz> iGoogle:  嗯
<imtxc> cf
<imtxc> cfy: 没啥 就膜拜一下
<jusss> iGoogle: http://movie.douban.com/subject/1424714/
<iGoogle> Creative Commons Attribution 3.0许可。。。这怕怕。是啥
<abine1> http://news.qq.com/a/20121221/000965.htm
<cfy> 评论:此片主题清晰，逻辑混乱，剧本脑残。
<cfy>  剧本实在太烂了……演员们倒是都很好看，镜头也很好，很有美感，但剧本是真他妈烂
<cfy>  什么样的奇葩才能拍出这样令人脑疼的电影
<iGoogle> 大小 4.09 GiB, 上传者 Ubehage 	0 没人啊
<iGoogle> jusss:
<cfy> iGoogle: 评分4.7分。。
<iGoogle> 太大了。还没人
<jusss> iGoogle: 直接海盗湾吗
<iGoogle> 是啊
<jusss> iGoogle: 或者快播
<iGoogle> lerosuz: 你这就你在得色嘛。
<jusss> iGoogle: 难道这部片就没资源吗在网上。。。
<iGoogle> 太大。u盘都不好复制
<jusss> http://movie.mtime.com/30293/
<iGoogle> 那个泰囧。。还没出来？
<bluezd> adam8157: 北京哪有射击的地方
<adam8157> bluezd: 四个字
<bluezd> adam8157: 啥四个字
<jusss> ie6卡了。。。
<lerosuz> iGoogle:   开源的嘛，所以要用开源的服务。自己搭建的才好
<cfy> iGoogle: 有枪版
<jusss> 貌似崩溃了。。。
<iGoogle> lerosuz: 赶紧招人去。signup都没
<iGoogle> cfy: 哪难受了
<ofan> jusss: 什么片
<ofan> jusss: 看过constantine没
<ofan> jusss: 基奴里维斯演的
<jusss> ofan: 看过
<jusss> ofan: 女主演过木乃伊
<ofan> omg 安装成功了
<jusss> ofan: imdb电影怎么看，需要掏钱不
<ofan> jusss: 自己搜
<jusss> iGoogle: http://www.ed2000.com/ShowFile.asp?FileID=86149
<kk> jusss 啥标题, ⇪ 《预言:起义》(The Prophecy:Uprising)[DVDRip]_eD2k地址_科幻_电影下载_ED2000资源共享
<hamo> bluezd: 你要去射鸡？
<bluezd> hamo: ......
<iGoogle> 不想开驴子
<iGoogle> cfy: 你赶紧下
<adam8157> hamo: lol
<bluezd> hamo: ......
<gebjgd> 日的 家里跳闸了
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<gebjgd> 一侧墙的电源插座全没电了
<iGoogle> http://www.ed2000.com/ShowFile.asp?FileID=86149
<hamo> bluezd: 你是去打手枪还是射鸡？
<cfy> iGoogle: jusss: 这破网站广告都快覆盖正文了
<jusss> cfy: 国内网站的通病。。。
 * adam8157 meeting
<hamo> cfy: 看多撸，毛广告都没有.. cc roylez
<iGoogle> 已上传 06-08 2008, 大小 699.8 MiB, 上传者 Ludvich11 	2
<bluezd> hamo: 我是说靶场射击，哎 ......
<abine1> 反广告插件登场
<bluezd> hamo: 你玩过手枪吗？
<hamo> bluezd: 没...
<cfy> jusss: iGoogle: 已发命令
<cfy> hamo: hao..
<bluezd> hamo: 对了，忘了你没有枪
<gebjgd> roylez: 话说国内可以用gtalk的吧
<imtxc> gebjgd: 国内经常登录不了.
<iGoogle> hamo: 经常不善终。。。最后老被别人玩了。
<hamo> iGoogle: 啥啊神？
<iGoogle> 你这不又被 bluezd 玩了嘛
<jusss> 学校机房这破网下载速度龟速。。。
<hamo> iGoogle: 忙着扣腚...
<nanpuyue> 12.10要怎么弹出移动硬盘啊？
<hamo> iGoogle: 不bird不撸胸
<iGoogle> hamo: 赶紧先把痔疮治好。别扣腚了。
<jusss> http://simplecd.me/entry/U8Odd1ko/
<kk> jusss 啥标题, ⇪ SimpleCD | 《神鬼帝国》(The Prophecy: Forsaken)[DVDRip]
<hamo> iGoogle: 怎能不扣腚，靠扣腚吃饭那
<jusss> 机房龟速呀，youku都看不了。。。
<mugebjgd> 我擦
<mugebjgd> 这垃圾
<jusss> ?
<iGoogle> cfy: 再来。还有啥
<cfy> iGoogle: yyets.com,今日更新，然后选择电影
<cfy> iGoogle: 星际迷航系列
<iGoogle> 那只能给小孩子看吧
<cfy> iGoogle: ...... 怎么会。
<iGoogle> 怪兽啥的。和奥特曼一个意思。lol
<iGoogle> 还没walle有层次
<cfy> ......
<cfy> 不会的。。
<iGoogle> 动画片有没
<cfy> iGoogle: 给帅帅看的？
<iGoogle> http://www.yyets.com/php/resource/28690
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 胡狼来了,JAKAL,韩国,,资源下载,中文字幕下载,连载,YYeTs 人人影视
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.yyets.com/php/resource/26737
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 终极蜘蛛侠,Ultimate Spider-Man,美国,,资源下载,中文字幕下载,连载,YYeTs 人人影视
<iIlL0oO> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_60865bd30100i1ss.html
<iGoogle> yyets的，没一个有magnet的嘛
<cfy> iIlL0oO: 烂排版
<iIlL0oO> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_60865bd30100i1ss.html@ Linux环境进程间通信（五）: 共享内存（上）
<cfy> iGoogle: 有吧
<iIlL0oO> cfy: 还行
<iGoogle> 我看一堆，全没
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iIlL0oO: 代码能看？！
<iGoogle> cfy: 那链接的车，是啥。快车？
<iGoogle> 不搞了。都下班了
<iIlL0oO> cfy:  把分号替换成;\n 再gg=G
<cfy> iIlL0oO: .....
<cfy> iGoogle: 好像是
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • fdisk: unable to read /dev/sdb: Invalid argument http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395967 在格式化U盘时出了问题，似乎U盘被搞坏了，请问大家是否有办法修复？ Code: mkfs -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 进行到17%时，一直无法继续了，于是就CTRL+C取消了，准备重新格式化。 下面是一些信息： Code:  …
<cfy> iIlL0oO: 那还不如下载下来，indent一下
<ofan> http://imgur.com/a/wSm5N
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: GTA VC Android - Imgur
<ofan> yunfan: ^^
<yunfan> ofan: ?
<ofan> yunfan: http://imgur.com/a/wSm5N
<yunfan> ofan: 第一人称的看几个 最好是作弊以后的
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 字体乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395970 小白ubuntu12.10 x64，今天偶然见打开终端字体的颜色，然后发现字体乱码的情况，请问怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 clavichord93 — 2012-12-21 17:00
<ofan> yunfan: 不好作弊
<yunfan> ofan: 弄个外接键盘 按 nuttertools
<ofan> yunfan: uttertools?
<yunfan> ofan: nuttertools
<yunfan> ofan: 还有 thugstools
<yunfan> professionaltools
<ofan> yunfan: 那是pc的把
<yunfan> ofan: 我喜欢gta就是喜欢他可以开作弊在里面随便乱来
<yunfan> ofan: 难道这个不是?
<ofan> yunfan: 我也喜欢作弊
<ofan> 可惜我电脑带gta iv有点吃力
<archl> 有的部分 blogspot.com 可以直接访问了呢。
<ofan> archl: 怎么样，国内gfw服务还不错把
<archl> ofan: 还好吧。
<ofan> archl: :D
<archl> ofan: 只要是带评论的东西就不行
<archl> ofan: 不带评论的就没问题
<ofan> archl: 最近玩啥游戏
<archl> roylez: 最近crawl我老倒霉了，总是死的不明不白。
<archl> ofan:  crawl
<ofan> archl: 找工作了？
<archl> ofan: 没
<ofan> archl: 。。。
<ofan> archl: 为嘛不找
<archl> ofan: 不想。
<ofan> archl: 果然是二代
<archl> ofan: 没有想要的工作。
<archl> ofan: 给我想出一个来？
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 如何在Ubuntu下编译Android4.0内核呢? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395972 如何在Ubuntu下编译Android4.0内核呢? 望高手赐教 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dawn° — 2012-12-21 17:15
<ofan> archl: 码农
<archl> ofan:  。。。
 * archl 现在恨 ofan
<archl> ofan: 谢谢你提醒我了。。。
<yunfan> ofan: iv是几？
<ofan> yunfan: 4...
<archl> iv？
<archl> IV...
<yunfan> ofan: 我想有个超大的城市 就跟minecrat那样无限生成的 但是是跟gta这么玩的 那就爽了
<onlylove> 罗马数字
<ofan> yunfan: fuel这游戏地图超级大
<yunfan> archl: 你就在家混着？
<archl> yunfan: 恩。
<ofan> yunfan: 模拟城市也不错
<yunfan> ofan: 问题是画质如何 minecraft还无限大呢
<ofan> yunfan: 我一直想做个精致的模拟城市类游戏
<yunfan> ofan: 你可以的
<ofan> yunfan: 但minecraft细节不行
<yunfan> archl: 也挺好的 家里还有农村医保呢
<archl> ofan: 你可以的。只要玩家都是美工，他们会做就行了
<ofan> yunfan: 还要模拟金融系统
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> ofan: 是的 不过我觉得这是他们出于游戏策略故意不做的
<ofan> 现在没有这样的游戏
<ofan> 即便是文字的也行
<archl> ofan: 大公司认为， 只能卖一次的游戏不是好游戏。
<yunfan> ofan:上次我看到另外一个游戏项目 类似minecraft但是光影超吊 而且支持大规模的格子电路
<yunfan> ofan: youtube上有演示
<ofan> yunfan: minecraft到了一定规模就很慢了
<yunfan> ofan: 我最近开了个mc私服 正打算做个插件 模拟现实的经济系统
<ofan> 那种沙盘系统，迭代一次要n久
<yunfan> ofan: mc现有的那些经济插件是不考虑经济规律的 额
<yunfan> ofan: 问题是 你不需要迭代全局 他们实际上只对你player所在的chunk来激活的
<ofan> yunfan: 你做的东西太大不也要全部更新一遍
<ofan> yunfan: powertoy是个类似的游戏
<ofan> 模拟物理化学反映的
<archl> ofan: 我那些物质英文都看不明白。
<ofan> archl: 有wiki
<archl> ofan:  http://powdertoy.co.uk/
<kk> archl 啥标题, ⇪ The Powder Toy - Download
<archl> yunfan:  http://powdertoy.co.uk/
<archl> 错了。。。
 * archl 在手机上玩 the power toy
<ofan> 做过一个等离子引擎
 * archl 在wikipedia搜索"等离子"
<ofan> 加了好多东西..以前都没有
 * archl 认为 the power toy 一直在刷版本号。
<archl> ofan: 你说的 http://blog.movingblocks.net/blockmania/ ？
<adam8157> archl: 啥东西
<kk> archl 啥标题, ⇪ Terasology | Moving Blocks!
<ofan> archl: 不是我说的
<archl> adam8157: 游戏 是游戏。
<archl> ofan: 哦。我喝酒了就一向能找错人。
 * archl 拥有奇特的酒量范围
<adam8157> archl: 0_0
<archl> adam8157:  当
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐!
 * archl 喝了200ml啤酒，就醉了。
 * archl 喝 200ml 景阳春，同样会醉。
<adam8157> archl: ... 景阳春, 好久没见这酒了
<archl> adam8157: 。山东才多吧。
<archl> adam8157: 你开溜了
<adam8157> archl: 嘿嘿
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<mugebjgd> 这破电网 这破网络
<archl> mugebjgd: 在哪里？
<mugebjgd> archl: 家里
<archl> mugebjgd: 。。。你家在哪儿？
<mugebjgd> archl: 先是一侧墙壁上的插座没电 后来是整个家里没电
<mugebjgd> archl: 德国啊
<mugebjgd> archl: 之后是dsl挂了
<archl> mugebjgd: 换新墙
<piggybox> mugebjgd:  悲催
<mugebjgd> archl: 屁
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 现在有了
<slucx> debian sid 的libnotify-bin不能用了，找不到原因啊，一点提示都没有…
<slucx> 谁给支个招
<archl> 。
<mugebjgd> slucx: 换arch 或者 debian stable
<slucx> mugebjgd: 汗，为毛要换系统，装一次不容易啊~
<slucx> 能有点提示也好啊
<adam8157> slucx: 啥wm?
 * adam8157 
 * adam8157 sid 毫无问题
<slucx> adam8157: openbox
<slucx> adam8157: libnotify-bin啊
<adam8157> slucx: openbox没劫持notify, 不该有问题啊
<adam8157> slucx: 我知道, 有的wm会接管
<adam8157> slucx: 配置的问题吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 多谢
<imtxc> 大家快去吃饺子啊 不然耳朵冻掉
<slucx> adam8157: libnotify默认配置
<adam8157> imtxc: 昨天吃了, 今天不想吃, 腻了
<adam8157> slucx: openbox里可以设置notify的东西的
<adam8157> gfrog: np
<slucx> adam8157: ob配置没变
<slucx> adam8157: 以前可以
<imtxc> lol
 * adam8157 准备下班
<slucx> adam8157: 你不是用awesome的吗？
<adam8157> slucx: 以前用过ob
<slucx> 你咋知道libnotify的问题
<adam8157> slucx: 我也用libnotify...
<slucx> adam8157: 哦，我记得awesome自带了一个
<former> /me
<slucx> ls
<former> Hi.
<kk> former, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<roylez_> huntxu: 胡子渣
<roylez_> kk: bot渣
<roylez_> archl: 烂牙渣
<former> 有什么话题吗？
<huntxu> roylez_: 你寂寞了
<roylez_> huntxu: 无聊了，等着开路
<former> 我也寂寞啊
<former> 没妹子陪啊
<roylez_> former: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac302890
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ （越南版）陈小春-算你狠！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<huntxu> roylez_: 開路？
<roylez_> huntxu: 今天是上路的日子啊
<former> 今天好想快过了，
<former> 而且没事啊
<huntxu> roylez_: 還有幾個小時啊
<roylez_> huntxu: 9:40的车票
<huntxu> roylez_: 去哪 = =
<roylez_> huntxu: 老家
<roylez_> huntxu: 地球人不是今天通通回老家的么？
<huntxu> roylez_: 嚓，忘了你摸放剩蛋節的
<roylez_> huntxu: 新来的又不看我发的链接，擦
<huntxu> roylez_: 冬至我們那吃湯圓，我媽從我上大學開始，每天冬至做湯圓的粉都留下點等過年回家再做一碗。。。
<roylez_> huntxu: 我们那里没这习俗
<huntxu> roylez_: 直接到元旦後麽。。。
<roylez_> huntxu: 只要能吃热腾腾的烧肉就知足了
<roylez_> huntxu: en，我休到4号，5/6 WFH
<huntxu> roylez_: 。。。高層福利就是好...
<former> 不是，
<former> 我用手机不能进那个链接
<former> 请问那个连接是什么
<bingowrt> acfun
<bingowrt> 那个视频么？
<bingowrt> 你可以下一个app
<roylez_> former: ....
<roylez_> former: 我正准备踢你这个不看我给的链接的新人出去...
<roylez_> huntxu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac501522
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 胥渡吧年度巨献，恶搞配音：2012，你怎么看？ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<former> 呵呵，
<former> 末日大家都有何感想？
<huntxu> roylez_: 我一直覺得avfun是90後看得
<huntxu> roylez_: 和你不兼容
<stardiviner> huntxu: 兼容？哈哈
<imtxc> 怎么了
<imtxc> 谁没看主席的视频
<imtxc> 主席的黄图和视频是大家等待的福利啊
<former> /me
<bingowrt> avfun yoooooo
<huntxu> imtxc: 竟黑我大主席，掌嘴
<bingowrt> 其实我觉得比利比利更好玩
<former> I am back
<roylez_> huntxu: 给你看萌妹子唱歌 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac504419
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 说真的，注意力完全放到后面去了 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 小小疑惑 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395976 为什么安卓能这么好用而成功，linux却这样呢。。。为什么不能去掉终端，做得和安卓手机一样，是人力还是钱的问题。。安卓和linux是什么关系啊，有没有打大神编译过安卓系统啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2012-1 …
<huntxu> = =
<former> 看来这个末日预言又不了了之了
<bingowrt> 谣言不攻自破，我们要相信科学发展观，坚信党的领导！
<huntxu> 這和黨有什麽關係 。。。
<former> 是啊，
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 其实大多数人只不过是借助末日来发泄自己的情绪吧
<former> 逃避现实
<bingowrt> 我觉得等会 新闻联播可能会说这句话
<huntxu> 理論上還沒過
<former> 为什么
<former> 为什么是理论上
<bingowrt> 得按美洲的时区计算
<bingowrt> 所以
<former> Su ga
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 用这个的到底是几个人啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 146 个人。
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 那么多
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在在线的有 12 个人。
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 你们为什么要用一个号呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 其中 5 个手动暂停了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为挂 irc 麻烦。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我们这边的人平时只挂 gtalk 。
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 你们在什么地方
<bingowrt> gtalk
<bingowrt> 地址是多少啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] talk@ubuntu.org.cn
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 用什么软件挂的gtalk
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] pidgin 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 也有用手机挂的。
<imtxc> 这样啊
<imtxc> 看来是跟我反过来了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哦？
<bingowrt> 我回去也用 手机挂去
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 我用irc挂gtalk
<imtxc> 额,这我给你们这个号发一个消息很多人会被骚扰吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不会的吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大部分人都不在线。
<imtxc> ...哦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在线的 12 个人里， 5 个暂停了，就是不接受消息。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 1 个是 ircbot 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只有 6 个人会收到消息，还不确定收到的人有没有在看。
<imtxc> ....这样啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 注册用户 146 人，但是在用的人还是很少的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ikde 的群和 archlinuxcn 的群里， gtalk 比较活跃。
<imtxc> 要是你们都单独加进来,这个频道就能过百人了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ubuntu-cn 的群，就不活跃了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我这里单说 gtalk 这边。
<imtxc> .
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ubuntu-cn 的群是 irc 比较活跃。
<bye_bye> adam8157_away: 牛蛋蛋. <塔勒>看不看? 电影来的.
<bye_bye> adam8157_away: 英文叫啥 thale
<imtxc> bye_bye: 过了没
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<bye_bye> imtxc: 还要查代码是否抄袭. 不过无所谓. 反正是我自己写的.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这么严格
<bye_bye> imtxc: 鄙校一向在这种犄角旮旯的地方特别用心.
<roylez_> bye_bye: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac475404
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 跳的实在是太激情了 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<bye_bye> 坏席, 不敢看你发的视频了... roylez
<roylez_> bye_bye: 给你发个好的，怕你死得有遗憾
<bye_bye> roylez_: 坏席.. 你这是报复社会...
<archl> roylez 懒懒席子
<imtxc> bye_bye: roylez_ 左边和右边是一个人么
<roylez_> imtxc: .
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没你看的那么仔细... 我去看看去..
<imtxc> 我以为双胞胎呢
<bye_bye> imtxc: 看后面的建筑就知道了.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 看出来了 是一个
<bye_bye> roylez_: 坏席, thale看不看?
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 喜欢linux是因为向往自由 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395978 对于普通用户而言，上上网，听听音乐，存几张照片，其实什么操作系统都没有区别。即使是更复杂一些的功能，三大操作系统也都能胜任。有了ubuntu之后，linux上手也不比别的操作系统难，对操作 …
<ofan> http://campus.baidu.com/alliance/hostapp
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ 主机申请--百度校园
<cissu> vim脚本有人写过没？
<ofan> 有
<cissu>   
<jusss>  
<cissu> ofan, hi, 怎么获取内部命令的输出？
<cissu> 比如
<jusss> 比如
<cissu> 比如ls命令。
<jusss> 比如ls命令
<ofan> cissu: :h system
<cissu> 不是shell命令， 是vim内部命令。
<jusss> cissu: man ofan,lol
<ofan> cissu: 内部只有函数返回值
<ofan> 命令多绑定到一个函数
<cissu> 我查阅了一下help但是没有找到相关的函数， 很郁闷。
<cissu> ofan, 先谢过， 我再去找一下看看。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 自建ppa源镜像，欢迎使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395981 如题，我自己这儿比官方ppa.launchpad.net快一点，但也不是很快，另外支持ipv6。 源地址：http://ppa.nanpuyue.com，只要把官方的ppa.launchpad.net替换成ppa.nanpuyue.com即可。 统计信息: 发表于 由 南浦月 — 2012-12-21 …
<gebjgd> 这网络令人发指了
<irc_user> 在android上面使用，可以同步到网络的笔记软件有推荐否？
<irc_user> 好像evernote说比较好，但是据说有很多限制，而且收费，想要一个免费的
<jusss> 饭团咋没在
<tryit> 受不了vmware里的gentoo了……跳出来了……
<gebjgd> tryit: 蛋疼
<tryit> gebjgd, 本来就装了2个，只是想尝试下看vm里行不行
<gebjgd> tryit: 有什么不行的
<tryit> gebjgd, 看看卡不卡
<gebjgd> tryit: 卡不卡看你的机器配置和你装什么dm
<gebjgd> de
<tryit> gebjgd, 还是外头的gentoo比较爽快～
<gebjgd> tryit: 显然 清量级的linux桌面显然逼win快
<tryit> gebjgd, 只是比vm里的gentoo快，没说比win快～
<gebjgd> tryit: 显然比win快
<Saxon> 哈哈，
<Saxon> 这么这么少的人啊
<tryit> gebjgd, 一下子要升级188个软件包～，慢慢编译吧。。。
<gebjgd> tryit: 所以不用gentoo 直接arch
<tryit> gebjgd, 没用过arch，也不打算尝试
<gebjgd> tryit: 继续摸着石头过河就对了
<archl> 这里成为了 gentoo 和 arch 互嘲。
<archl> 嗯嗯。别的就没啥了。
<tryit> gebjgd, 参加开源项目其实有意义得多
<gebjgd> tryit: 参加开源项目和用什么发行版没什么关系
<tryit> gebjgd, 比在这讨论有意义
<\rs> bye_bye: 查代碼是否抄襲？
<bye_bye> \rs: 鄙校传统.
<bye_bye> \rs: 所有上交的作业都检查一下耳机~
<bye_bye> \rs: 所有上交的作业都检查一下而已.
<tryit> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=389615
<\rs> bye_bye: 我以爲是你要實現這樣一個系統
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 在吗？请教个问题
<lenovo> dix
<CyrusYzGTt> 投訴 ASUS N53SN 很久沒有更新 bios固件了
<freedom> 在这里投诉？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你的显卡是gt550?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ lol 我在這裏說過了，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我小白，想买台笔记本，想要个不是很差的显卡，可是低价位的本本不是gt610就是hd 74xx
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 集显本本是王道！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] XD～
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 在
<tryit> MeaCulpa, ...
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 刚到家...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 你不在的时候也一直挂着？
<ofan> 摸日了没有
<ofan> 末日
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我之前装的rsyslog，没加入default以及任何一个level，但还是会自动启动，莫名其妙
<CyrusYzGTt> 可惜了，， 末日沒有到來，本來就不相信，不過聽可惜的末日沒有到來
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • amule和MLdonkey哪个好？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395983 RT。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2012-12-21 20:58
<tryit> 大家常用哪些本地的mp3播放器呢？linux下
<mugebjgd> tryit: auducious
<tryit> mugebjgd, 也google到了，试试看
<mugebjgd> tryit: 源里不是有么 直接包管理器一搜 就有了
<tryit> mugebjgd, 我是指google有哪些常用的播放器
<mugebjgd> tryit: 不明白你什么意思
<tryit> mugebjgd, 我提问的同时google了一下……
<archl> tryit: ....不懂你。 mpc前端有一队
<archl> 错了是 mpd
<archl> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ mldonkey
<CyrusYzGTt> tryit§ 我直接用 mplayer
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 我mplayer足够
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我以前一直在终端下使用mplayer……
<archl> 额。。。一直学不会用mplayer
<MeaCulpa> tryit: rsyslog可能有依赖，也可能是属于个meta包，不知道
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 还有个问题，就是系统启动时，启动了init进程之后的屏幕上打印的信息在哪个log里？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 是不是没log屏幕，只有在message里有记录？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, s/屏幕/终端/
<tryit> 同时2个emerge，温度飙到86度了，CPU。。。
<nopcall> 同时两个emerge会不会有依赖问题出现啊。。
<tryit> nopcall, 不会啊，回头revdep-rebuild一下
<tryit> nopcall, 有时会等待一下lock
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 在？
<black_angel> dropbox 怎么样？
<nopcall> tryit: 有勇气。。再说我一个emerge 都设定了makeport=n了。。一个cpu就100%了。。两个同时编译不是要死么。。
<nopcall> black_angel: 还不错。就是安装的时候 有个文件得挂代理才能下。
<tryit> nopcall, 请教下makeport是啥...
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<nopcall> makeopts
<tryit> nopcall, faint...
<nopcall> tryit: ,,Ծ‸Ծ,,。。打习惯了。
<tryit> nopcall, 这个值一般是内核+1啊
<nopcall> tryit: cpu核加1
<tryit> nopcall, 晕了我
<tryit> nopcall, 词不达意了
<tryit> nopcall, 一个emerge结束了，温度降到73了
<nopcall> tryit: 。。话说为什么要开两个emerge呢。。
<tryit> nopcall, 因为我有一个merge -DNauv world
<tryit> nopcall, emerge
<nopcall> tryit: 上次好像看人说开两个也不能加快速度的。。
<black_angel> nopcall, 承你贵言，果然上不去：Trouble connecting to Dropbox servers.
<tryit> nopcall, 我没想加速啊，只是想升级系统的时候装另外个软件而已
<nopcall> black_angel: 你可以到官网自己下的。
<nopcall> tryit: ...
<black_angel> nopcall, 我从官网下载的 deb 版本
<black_angel> nopcall, 已经安装上了，连不上服务器
<nopcall> black_angel: 除开deb还有个文件要下的。
<black_angel> nopcall, 那么麻烦？
<nopcall> black_angel: 你用哪个版本的dropbox 版本号多少？
<black_angel> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<black_angel> 就最新的那个
<nopcall> black_angel: 话说国产的云诺也不错
<tryit> nopcall, 这次更新得升级188个软件包…，还剩100个现在。。。
<black_angel> nopcall, 又有山寨的出来啦？
<black_angel> nopcall, 你确定真是国产的？
<nopcall> black_angel: 云诺还不错。就是我这线路慢
<nopcall> black_angel: = =#irc里有不少用云诺的呢
<black_angel> nopcall, 国内的做成这水平，还算不错了
<black_angel> nopcall, 竟然还知道支持 Linux 的，那就不能将其当成国内的其他垃圾公司看待了
<nopcall> tryit: 你有那么多的要更新？多久没更新了啊。
<tryit> nopcall, 好久。。
<nopcall> black_angel: 你可以试试看 可能你那速度用云诺比dropbox快吧。
<black_angel> nopcall, 我目前用电信，还不清楚速度，不过可以一试
<nopcall> tryit: 。。我已经有强迫症了。开机先eix-sync..
<endle> 网盘我用坚果云
<tryit> nopcall, 用cron
<nopcall> tryit: = =#习惯手动。码字有点过瘾的感觉
<nopcall> tryit: 我挺喜欢看代码滚上去的。
<nopcall> tryit: 话说我开机的时候有个感叹号在挂载/home分区的时候 。但是又没看清。dmesg又没看到在哪。
<tryit> nopcall, dmesg打印内核相关信息的
<tryit> nopcall, /var/log/message里应该有
<nopcall> tryit: 我没找到 至少没搜索到。。开机就看到挂载/home的时候 显示了block.....之类的 然后后面的是红色的感叹号。
<tryit> nopcall, 装syslog了吗？看看它的配置文件在哪个log里记这些信息
<nopcall> tryit: 装了啊 跟 cron一直装的。
<nopcall> tryit: 他显示 也是/var/log/messages里。
<tryit> nopcall, 那就不知道了
<jusss> f
<wen> 问个问题哈，我编译clang都通过了，运行的时候总提示找不到cstdio.h,虽然cstdio.h==stdio.h,但我想，头文件不止一个，这说明所有的头文件都没有包含进来，这个该怎么弄
<archl> roylez:  crawl 改的太多了，我都不想玩了。。。
<wen> 有活人吗
<archl> 不懂
<maplebeats> wen: 活人没有，死人一堆
<archl> maplebeats: 你不就是活死人么。
<wen> roylez: 主席帮下忙，
<wen> maplebeats: 非请勿扰
<huktor> python uploader.zip 出错
<maplebeats> huktor: 你这样子能成功才奇怪
<wen> hello.c:1:10: fatal error: 'cstdio.h' file not found
<huktor> attributerr
<wen> freeflyi1g: 牛银在么
<huktor> attributerror:can't set attribute这是什么问题？
<jusss> maplebeats: 饭团，明天我要考英语4级了
<fangpeishi> 我也是。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 明天也要考
 * maplebeats 唉，已经放弃了
<fangpeishi> 不是四级没有及格线咩
<maplebeats> fangpeishi: 425
<fangpeishi> 那是考六级需要的分数。05年后就没有及格线了
<maplebeats> fangpeishi: 问题是，你424拿来有何用？
<fangpeishi> :-X
<maplebeats> 我见过最奇葩的公司，最低要求是四级430.。。
<wen> 开irc浪费时钟频率
<jusss> wen: ...gaoji,
<imtxc> maplebeats: 很多是425吧
<maplebeats> imtxc: 一般是吧，还有些是426
<jusss> eexpress: 白天给你那个电影下了没
<jusss> eexpress: 我当时在学校机房没网速，没下来
<jusss> maplebeats: 饭团，明天考试感觉能过不，我感觉我4级必挂
<jusss> maplebeats: 这一个多月一点英语没看。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 哦，你挂定了
<maplebeats> jusss: 反正我也是挂定了
<jusss> maplebeats: 嗯
<eexpress> jusss: 哪个
<jusss> maplebeats: 为了庆祝我们挂定了，你给我游戏里充30扣币吧，让我买套时装
<jusss> eexpress: the prophecy
<maplebeats> jusss: ......那你也给我的WOW冲张点卡吧～
<eexpress> 你找cfy jusss
<eexpress> ● l
<eexpress> 预言.起义.The.Prophecy.Uprising.2005.STV.DVDRip.XviD-SAPHiRE.avi
<eexpress> 预言.起义.The.Prophecy.Uprising.2005.STV.DVDRip.XviD-SAPHiRE.srt
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: o2的路由器八成是有毛病了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天玩命断网
<shellex> maplebeats: mb~
<maplebeats> shellex: hello
<shellex> maplebeats: 你为神马要考4级
<maplebeats> shellex: 我不考四级呀
<maplebeats> shellex: 明天六级:-(
<shellex> maplebeats: log上看到你说明天考
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 感觉 shellex 很罕见。
<jusss> shellex: 专业卖萌?
<shellex> maplebeats: 你为神马要考6级
<maplebeats> shellex: 玩啊
<shellex> maplebeats: 为神马不去考雅思托福玩
<maplebeats> shellex: 考不过...
<shellex> UbuntuTalk: 嗯，地球上就一只。蛮罕见的
<shellex> maplebeats: 你不是工作了么
<maplebeats> shellex: 没啊
<shellex> maplebeats: 我记错了么
<maplebeats> shellex: 没有记错
<shellex> maplebeats: 啥？
<maplebeats> shellex: 我没毕业啊
<shellex> maplebeats: 好吧呀~
<adam8157> maplebeats: are you a intern now? (fcitx crashed....
<maplebeats> shellex: 你最近在哪卖萌呀
<maplebeats> adam8157:......
<shellex> adam8157: 侬还在红帽么
<adam8157> maplebeats: 好了, 你在实习?
<maplebeats> adam8157:没啊
<adam8157> shellex: 现在还在啊 lol
<shellex> adam8157: 啧啧
<shellex> maplebeats: 到处啊
<maplebeats> shellex: 真安逸:(
<shellex> maplebeats: 我很忙啊
<maplebeats> shellex: 干啥
 * shellex 百忙之中抽身到处逛逛
<adam8157> ...
<maplebeats> shellex: 你忙啥啊
<shellex> maplebeats: 毕业设计啊
<maplebeats> shellex: 汗，我们毕设才把题目交上去
 * maplebeats 莫名其妙被毕设了
<maplebeats> shellex: 你打算什么时候去公司
<shellex> maplebeats: 侬不也是准备去阿拉腾讯么
<maplebeats> shellex: 你什么时候去呢，要提前么
<shellex> maplebeats: 明年7月
<mugebjgd> 腾讯是个好东家
<maplebeats> shellex: 好吧，和我想法一样:)
<shellex> maplebeats: 他们想要我去实习但是我的导师不准去实习
<adam8157> shellex: 你竟然不是三月毕业...
<maplebeats> shellex: 呃。。。没人叫我去实习:(
<shellex> adam8157: 我三年研究生啊
<adam8157> shellex: 嗯, 中科院比较实在
<shellex> 我想实习其实
<maplebeats> 就是就是，比我这破学校实在多了。。。
<shellex> 毕设工程压力好大
<maplebeats> shellex: 我压根没问过实习的问题。。。
<maplebeats> shellex: 你们毕设做啥呀。。。
<shellex> maplebeats: 名字好长，记不住了。就是一个优化问题。
<maplebeats> shellex:haha~
<shellex> 呵呵。我去洗澡
 * adam8157 考虑改天免费清理几本计算机的大部头 =,=
<maplebeats> adam8157:求送
<maplebeats> adam8157:大部头是啥
<adam8157> maplebeats: 说说你现在想买的书, 正好是那几本里的一本我就送你
<maplebeats> adam8157:UNIX高级环境编程，有么
 * maplebeats 反了。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我买的书, 一多半都会特别爽的看完, 剩下的就一直不看
<adam8157> maplebeats: 这本一直翻的, 不送 =,=
<maplebeats> adam8157:那shell的书呢
<adam8157> maplebeats: 没买过shell的书...
<adam8157> maplebeats: shell去看abs啊
<maplebeats> adam8157:我再想想
 * adam8157 感觉像有奖竞猜
<jusss> .
<maplebeats> adam8157:我的书也不少:(，都没看完
<maplebeats> adam8157:*nix管理之类的有么
<adam8157> maplebeats: ...没有
<adam8157> maplebeats: 看这种书干啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 求送~~
<maplebeats> adam8157:找些小技巧:-D
<jusss> adam8157: 把那本liunx的汇编送我吧
<maplebeats> adam8157:编译原理有么。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 擦, 那本书我好不容易买到的....
<adam8157> maplebeats: 无...
<imtxc> adam8157: 有unix网络编程 什么的么
 * maplebeats 呃。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 那本书现在都买不到了吧
<maplebeats> adam8157:TCP/IP呢
<jusss> adam8157: 你该不会买的是英文版的吧？据说200+美元
<adam8157> jusss: 中文的...
<jusss> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> jusss: 英文的有非扫描pdf
<jusss> adam8157: 我去亚马逊在看看，有的话，明天就让同学帮我买本
 * adam8157 唉, 算了, 等我元旦整理下再说吧
<imtxc>  .....
 * maplebeats .......
 * imtxc 有奖竞猜结束
 * adam8157 继续看柯南
<maplebeats> adam8157:元旦的时候列出来抢吧。。。
<maplebeats> adam8157:记得叫上我啊
 * adam8157 名侦探柯南剧场版-第11个前锋.mkv
 * maplebeats 我也没看。。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 亚马逊还有货
<jusss> adam8157: 骆驼书送我一本吧，我不用买了
<adam8157> jusss: perl是神的领域
 * imtxc 睡觉
<jusss> adam8157: 你难道专注bash?
<adam8157> jusss: c
<maplebeats> 人家是C～～～
<jusss> adam8157: 没学其它的脚本?
<adam8157> jusss: bash, 和一点py
<maplebeats> adam8157:我也想转C啊。。。求带
<jusss> adam8157: 你给我推荐本关于c方面编译器方面的书吧
<adam8157> maplebeats: linux c编程一站式学习  入门很好
<adam8157> jusss: CSAPP强推, 虽然没特别深到编译器
<maplebeats> adam8157:这个看完了之后呢
<adam8157> maplebeats: 写程序... 这本书和tcpl同时看
<jusss> adam8157: 我想有能讲深点关于内情向量 符号表之类的东西
<maplebeats> adam8157:我得先去找本TCPL
<cfy> TCPL是啥？
<jusss> the c programing language?
<adam8157> cfy: the c programming language
<cfy> adam8157: 不用补看TCPL吧
<adam8157> cfy: 反正我备着...
<jusss> 我也有tcpl...
<cfy> adam8157: 挺好。。。
<cfy> 我有TAOCP
<cfy> 但有个蛋用。。。。
<jusss> 不过只有找东西时翻翻，
 * cfy 太水了。。。
<jusss> 从来没认真的仔细翻阅过tcpl...
 * maplebeats 书都是一堆一堆的，看不看就是另外一回事了:(
 * cfy maplebeats +1
<jusss> maplebeats: +10086
<jusss> maplebeats: 买了本G.H.Hardy的纯数学教程，从来没看过。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 我的计算机网络的绪言还没看完
<jusss> maplebeats: 序言。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 我一般喜欢直接看最后的总结
 * maplebeats 语死早
<jusss> adam8157: 有没有看完一本书后，可以直接写C编译器的书
<mugebjgd> jusss: 编译原理
 * jusss 好想写C编译器
<adam8157> jusss: 我擦嘞............... 你这么高级
<jusss> adam8157: 。。。
<mugebjgd> adam8157 越无知 越胆大
<jusss> adam8157: 就不能幻想下吗
<mugebjgd> adam8157 或者说 越无知 蛋越大
<jusss> mugebjgd: 龙书?
<eexpress> 蛋蛋。。。给我传一个剧场版
<jusss> 据说有三本书很牛叉，龙书，虎书，鲸书
<eexpress> cfy: 赶紧找找。
<jusss> eexpress: 估计他这次没给蛋蛋设置高亮
<maplebeats> jusss: 蛇书
<mr31415927> test message
<maplebeats> mr31415927: test fail
<jusss> eexpress: 或者你应该在蛋蛋后面加空格
<eexpress> 才不会。蛋蛋可以用正则处理
<jusss>  蛋蛋 test
<eexpress> 破蛋蛋
<eexpress> 蛋蛋乖
<eexpress> @
 * maplebeats 笑看
<eexpress> 笑脱线
 * jusss 饭团跑的真快
<wen> project.add(Header.new(
<wen> 133             :id => 'event.h',
<wen> 134             :sources => 'include/sys/event.h',
<wen> 135             :namespace => 'kqueue/sys',
<wen> 136             ))
 * maplebeats 刚刚怎么退出来函
<jusss> maplebeats: 明天考试了，几点睡
<maplebeats> jusss: 3点吧
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<wen> 谁懂ruby帮我看下这个怎么语法错误了
<jusss> maplebeats: 我5分钟后就去睡，在下载电影
<maplebeats> jusss: 早了？
<maplebeats> jusss: 快睡吧，我还要继续战斗.虽然不知道干啥
<jusss> maplebeats: 看电影吧，分泌下荷尔蒙，说不准考试时，监场的女的闻到你身上的气息，就主动给你写呢
<maplebeats> jusss: 你还是快洗洗睡吧，已经开始做梦了
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你真淫荡
<jusss> mugebjgd: 。。。
<jusss> 睡觉去
<cfy> eexpress: 什么，刚在不在
<cfy> 我去。。。第二天了。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 其实我也报名了。。。算了不去考了。。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 我要去考，拿个成绩单总比没有好
<cfy> maplebeats: 哦。
<eexpress> cfy: 第十一个前锋
<eexpress> 咋没速度呢
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。好像有
<eexpress> 坏蛋蛋重来不共享。 cfy
<cfy> eexpress: 内线给你啦
<cfy> eexpress: 收到么？用的/msg eexpress xxxx
<psychologe> 有没有什么办法让集成在系统的gwibber客户端也用上代理，已经设置了全局代理，但在gwibber中好像没有效果。想在gwibber中来更新twitter
<mugebjgd> psychologe: silver bird
<maplebeats> psychologe: 刷推嘛，当然用hotot了。。。
<psychologe> mugebjgd: 嗯，我现在能用goagent 上网页版twitter。只是不明白为什么设置了全局代理，为什么gwibber用不了
<mugebjgd> psychologe: 没用过gwibber
<adam8157> cfy: maplebeats 四六级都是一次过的路过
<cfy> adam8157: 英语不好和你比。。。。
<psychologe> 还有一问，ibus有没有智能英文的插件，比如说我输入 h,以h开头的单词会出现在选词框中，网上搜了搜，没找到什么相关信息。请教下各位仁兄。
<maplebeats> adam8157:唉，要是学校让我大一的时候考四级，我也是一次过:(
<maplebeats> psychologe: fcitx可以
<cfy> maplebeats: python的版本真是坑
<maplebeats> cfy: 怎么了？
<cfy> maplebeats: xfdown.py在os x上跑不起来
<maplebeats> cfy: 叫你用OS X，把MAC献给我，马上就能跑了
<cfy> maplebeats: ....
<piggybox> wen:	 多了最后那个逗号吧
<cfy> eexpress: 为了发那个命令。我都是ssh到树莓取出结果的。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 太搓了。。。。竟然不能在os x上跑。。。
<eexpress> 你也搞了树莓？
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<eexpress> gfrog: 还不游泳去。
<eexpress> cfy: 这完蛋，这速度，慢了20倍。
<eexpress> 至少10倍
<gfrog> eexpress: ...
<cfy> eexpress: ee
<fairywell> 用那个邮件软件比较好呢？
<cfy> eexpress: 用了coffescript,才知道cl的宏的好处
<maplebeats> fairywell: thunderbird
<fairywell> maplebeats, 正用这个，还有好的推荐吗？gui的
<fairywell> claws mail 和 sylpheed 怎么样？
<maplebeats> fairywell: kmail
<maplebeats> fairywell: mutt
<fairywell> mutt不是gui的，我也在用
<eexpress> cfy: .. 不会那个啊
<cfy> eexpress: 就是可以自己定义语法
<fairywell> 还是用 雷鸟算了
<fairywell> maplebeats,
<maplebeats> fairywell: ？
<eexpress> cfy: 如果是部分定义，那asm的macro也可以
<fairywell> 打个招呼
<eexpress> fairywell: http://imagebin.org/240228
<mugebjgd> fairywell: thunderbird
<mugebjgd> fairywell: 没有比它好的了
<fairywell> 嗯
<fairywell> 设计癖。。
<cfy> eexpress: asm的macro能做的和C的macro比怎么样？
<cfy> eexpress: cl的macro爽爆了。
<cfy> eexpress: cl的macro可以直接允许你定义语法了。
<eexpress> 反正我不用。
<cfy> eexpress: 所以很爽。不过我到是不怎么用。。。。。
<eexpress> 和alias类似？
<cfy> eexpress: 因为macro一般不是特别好写，相比函数来说
<fairywell> 你们在说什么
<cfy> eexpress: 你说cl的macro?
<eexpress> 你给例子
<cfy> eexpress: 比如C没有for循环这种写法，如果C有cl的宏，那我可以自己写个宏出来支持for循环
<cfy> eexpress: 而，自己写出来的for循环用起来和自带的没有任何区别。
<eexpress> 实例嘛。你这样说，不明白啊
<cfy> eexpress: 这不明白？
<eexpress> 当然，啥细节都没说
<cfy> eexpress: 比如什么细节？
<eexpress> 实例。就是代码
<cfy> eexpress: 给cl代码，你又看不懂阿
<eexpress> 不就是一堆（）。仔细看就是
<cfy> eexpress: 。。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 那我找个别人写的。。
<eexpress> ETA:35s
<eexpress> 赶紧
<cfy> eexpress: 找不到。。。算了。。。
<eexpress> 才那片子，居然是CC字幕组。你家的？ lol
<fairywell> c可以不用 for 实现循环的
<cfy> eexpress: :D
<cfy> 我去。。。。。
<cfy> 搞什么？
<cfy> 说一句然后走了。。。
<eexpress> 睡觉了。明天看你们还在不。
<kk>  06:42
<zJh> 大家 早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-22
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于ubuntu 下sublime text2 中文输入 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395998 本人一直在ubuntu下使用小小输入法，虽说非开源，但总体感觉速度很快，使用比较方便，支持64位32位安装。无意间升级到yong-lin-20121022.7z，发现在竟支持sublime text 2的中文输入了，感觉很 …
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Hello, World. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396000 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-12-22 8:24
<imtxc> 早
<tryit> 七点半起来就挂着了，:-)
<fairywell> 本服务器有哪些好玩的中文频道？
<fairywell> 本服务器有哪些好玩的中文频道？
<eexpress> 都活着吧。不是bot吧。
<eexpress> cfy: 你还活着啊。
<eexpress> 不说话，就是bot
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • E17正式版发布，中文昨天及时跟进了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396002 E17 Release: ZERO Dec 21, 2012 at 11:59 PM Mike Blumenkrantz (zmike) - Dec 21, 2012 at 11:59 PM E17 has been in development for a long time, and there have been a lot of people involved over the years. At this time, the first and final official release o …
<cfy> eexpress: 没。。。刚起来。。
<cfy> eexpress: 昨天竟然下了电影没看？
<eexpress> cfy: 我难得睡到自然醒，还这么早呢。平时自然醒来，基本是中午。
<cfy> eexpress: 哇噻。。
<cfy> eexpress: 我都是8～9点起来呢
<lerosuz> eexpress:  还活着
<eexpress> 我是夜猫子类型
<eexpress> lerosuz: 斗篷也活着。真好
<lerosuz> eexpress:  没有末日，其实不好
<eexpress> 值得庆祝，今晚去找狗肉火锅去。
<lerosuz> 也没有僵尸
<lerosuz> 无趣
<eexpress> 你变僵尸，我來打
<cfy> eexpress: 末日昨天下午三点，其实昨天晚上就可以庆祝
<eexpress> 搞不清雅玛的24点是什么时候
<eexpress> lerosuz: 你昨天和老婆搞末日激情没。
<eexpress> cfy: The.Prophecy.Uprising.2005/%E9%A2%84%E8%A8%80.%E8%B5%B7%E4%B9%89.The.Prophecy.Uprising.2005.STV.DVDRip.XviD-SAPHiRE.avi
<lerosuz> eexpress:  没有 我不希望死的时候一丝不挂
<nardoo_> 昨晚谁拯救了世界？
<eexpress> lerosuz: 哦。绅士啊
<eexpress> 穿一个马甲嘛。lol
<eexpress> nardoo_: 昨天，上帝的计算机当机了。
<nardoo_> 难道是天朝GFW太强了， 上帝表示难以突破么？
<eexpress> 这说法有道理
<tryit> 各位熟悉ssh的密钥认证码？
<tryit> 我的问题是如果有多台远程的ssh服务器，本地有对应的多个私钥/公钥，那么本地的私钥如何命名呢？
<cfy> eexpress: 找到一部好的
<cfy> eexpress: http://www.dybee.com/end-of-watch-2012-1080p.html
<cfy> eexpress: douban 7.8
<tryit> 没人熟悉ssh吗？？？
<cfy> eexpress: 要不要
<cfy> eexpress: 有三个，要的话你挑一个给我
<eexpress> 正在看一个烂片子。
<cfy> eexpress: 柯南那个？
<cfy> [#1 SIZE:9.9MiB/11,757.9MiB(0%) CN:10 SPD:356.4KiBs ETA:9h22m33s]
<eexpress> 那 jusss 某天推荐的。
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。好像有点映像，不看柯南？
<eexpress> 预言.起义.The.Prophecy.Uprising.2005.STV.DVDRip.XviD-SAPHiRE.avi
<eexpress> 等下看
<cfy> 差不多到晚上7点就有电影看咯
<eexpress> 9h，你奢侈
<cfy> eexpress: 哈哈，这就是我说的挂着下。。。
<eexpress> 除开walle 我下过真DVD版本。其他片子，没觉得值得下很大的
<cfy> eexpress: 反正也无聊嘛，其实清晰的看起来爽很多
<cfy> eexpress: dvd也不大a
<eexpress> 4.7G啊。想想多久前的嘛
<eexpress> End of Watch看介绍，没觉得是好片子。剧情说不定也烂
<cfy> eexpress: 不是阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 等待 f18 release 好鬱悶，， ，
<cfy> eexpress: http://movie.douban.com/subject/6128922/
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ 警戒结束 (豆瓣)
<cfy> eexpress: 看评价，很高呢
<cfy> eexpress: 7.8算好片了
<eexpress> 两个警察之间太多表白了，年度最佳基侣提名。只是影片镜头太晃、脏话太多、语速太快、故事太琐碎，没想象中好看…
<cfy> 。。。。。。
<cfy> 我怎么没看到这个评价。。
<eexpress> 第一个
<eexpress> 豆瓣纯gaoji啊。又不提供magnet
<cfy> 这片子要不得个奖就怪了
<cfy> eexpress: 要不要aria2c命令的。。。
<cfy> 给你个1080p的？
<eexpress> 太大
<cfy> 720p?
<cfy> 5.19GB的？
<eexpress> 我要搞笑的，或者美女多的
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 肉蒲团？
<eexpress> 或者X战警也可以，
<eexpress> 那肉。算了吧
<cfy> X战警又没美女
<eexpress> 帅帅会看啊
<cfy> http://www.dybee.com/x-men-the-last-stand-2006-720p.html
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ 《X战警3：背水一战》X-Men: The Last Stand.2006.720P-720P无水印高清,电驴ED2K,迅雷下载,中文字幕 | Dybee电影蜜蜂
<cfy> http://www.dybee.com/x-menfirst-class-2011-1080p.html
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ 《X战警：第一战》X-Men:First Class.2011.1080P-1080P无水印高清,电驴ED2K,迅雷下载,中文字幕 | Dybee电影蜜蜂
<eexpress> 印象中，都看过了吧。
<cfy> 那没新的了
<cfy> eexpress: 功夫熊猫：盖世传奇(电视版)
<cfy> eexpress: http://www.yyets.com/php/resource/11031
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 功夫熊猫：盖世传奇(电视版),Kung Fu Panda : Legends of Awesomeness,美国,,资源下载,中文字幕下载,连载,YYeTs 人人影视
<eexpress> 连续的不行，那看傻的。
<eexpress> 电视里面也放
<cfy> ...
<eexpress> 小孩子不能看太多的嘛
<cfy> eexpress: 过年的时候看
<fairywell> ..
<cfy> eexpress: 总共才26
<eexpress> 昨天，就在看马丁。抱着平板看，不睡觉
<cfy> 。。。。
<eexpress> 开始看柯南
<fairywell> 群里有好的公司招聘的吗？本人原工作于某顶尖IT企业，熟悉数据挖掘和计算广告、推荐系统，如果有相应职位，请不吝相告，谢谢
<tryit> fairywell, 顶尖IT企业……，好怕怕
 * cfy 。。。。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 擦
<fairywell> tryit, 请不吝赐教
<AndChat738036> l
<cfy> maplebeats: 这么快？
<fairywell> tryit, 真心求
<tryit> fairywell, :-)，没什么，
<maplebeats> ????
<maplebeats> cfy: ????
<AndChat738036> 我的是乱码不
<cfy> maplebeats: 哦。。。。6是下午。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 是么？。。。
 * maplebeats ......
<cfy> AndChat738036: 不知道是不是。。。我的会自动转。。
<AndChat738036> 哦 有人能看懂就行了
<AndChat738036> Lo L
<lei> 普通用户怎么打开80端口啊
<cfy> lei: 不行。记得多少一下(1024)需要root全县
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求助!X200T的X4500显卡在12.10下有些游戏或程序全屏有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396003 以前用N卡或者A卡都没出现过这样的问题，刚换一台X200T，显卡是集成的GMA X4500 HD，12.10系统，软件更新到最新。 桌面系统都设置为显示器最佳的1280*800，有些游戏全屏 …
<lei> cfy, 得解:sudo chmod u+s node
<lei> .
<lei> 要哪个命令使用80端口对哪个命令使用sudo chmod u+s 就行了
<lei> cfy,  不过不知道这个命令什么意思
<former> /me
<lei> s 	setuid/gid 	当文件被执行时，根据who参数指定的用户类型设置文件的setuid或者setgid权限
<lei> 不过这相当于使用sudo了
<tryit_> adam8157, 请问你都用哪些mail相关程序？
<adam8157> tryit_: mutt offlineimap msmtp
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tryit_> adam8157, 噢
<cfy> lei: 可以开个nginx之类的当作proxy
<tryit_> adam8157, offlineimap处理中文编码时不会出错？
<adam8157> tryit_: offlineimap会理会你什么编码? 二进制同步的
<tryit_> adam8157, 比如中文的"收件箱"，而不是inbox
<adam8157> tryit_: no idea, 没有中文folder
<zoufeng> 请问Intel和ATI双显卡的ubuntu，它的Intel相关的xorg设置文件是哪个？
<zoufeng> 没人知道吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我记得多显卡是在同一个 xorg.conf 里设置吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 里面有不同的 card 。
<zoufeng> 可是我的没有，xorg.conf是空的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那就用 X -configure 生成一个。
<zoufeng> 我试试。
<maplebeats> zoufeng: ati双显卡不是直接关掉A卡么
<fairywell> ~~
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • python语法疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396004 python语法 fp = open(r'c:\io.sys', 'rb' )是什么意思 为什么前面有个r? 统计信息: 发表于 由 顽劣书生 — 2012-12-22 11:01
<maplebeats> 听说这次四级很难中
<fairywell> maplebeats, 看了你的blog，你是男生？
<fairywell> maplebeats, 四级，？？  一般都能考98% 把
<zoufeng> 我的BIOS中没有直接关闭独立显卡这项
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * lmh_ adam8157 kk
<adam8157> lmh_: 干撒子
<lmh_> adam8157, 打招呼
<adam8157> lmh_: momo
<ofan> tryit_: 那个bug还没改？
<lmh_> adam8157,吃了吗？
<adam8157> lmh_: 吃咯 你在公司?
<ofan> tryit_: 以前offlineimap处理中文tag有bug，要改代码
<lmh_> adam8157, 恩，有点事情
<fairywell28> haoluan
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 习惯是个恐怖的东西 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396008 还记得当初我上大学的时候，父母的电脑里被我安装了个XP，他们用的不亦乐乎，看视频，上上网什么的都挺好，后来我回到家里，给他们安装了Ubuntu，他们当时还在问我为啥要换系统，我说Ubuntu是正版 …
<mugebjgd> 大家竟然都还在
<mugebjgd> 22日的日头看到了么
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 没有。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 今天早上到现在，北京都看不到太阳。
<eexpress> cfy: email
<cfy> eexpress: 什么？
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。看到了
<cfy> eexpress: 再不？
<eexpress> cfy: 高清播放器，大的卡，只能720p，估计。
<eexpress> 要不，我也去搞一个啥帐号？
<cfy> eexpress: 一个3.6G,一个5.5G
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 你也在北京? 帝都人? 还是北漂?
<cfy> eexpress: qq会员就行。一个月10元
<eexpress> 那不要。明显不能播放了
<cfy> eexpress: 放不了？！
<tryit_> ofan, 好像是没改吧
<eexpress> 可，会员了，去哪里找片子
<cfy> eexpress: google搜索 电影名字＋ed2k+file
<eexpress> cfy: 让崽崽在电视机上看嘛。
<t738036> test
<eexpress> ed2k bt 都不能下
<kk> t738036, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 又熬夜撸管?
<cfy> eexpress: 据说潜艇总动员2很没意思阿。。。评分2.8......
<eexpress> 要不，我自己都能找到嘛
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 随便一个就成。
<cfy> eexpress: aria2c的a
<cfy> 我这里只有这种的。。。
<cfy> 有海盗团和勇敢传说
<eexpress> 这个可以下
<eexpress> 这是直接下的嘛
<cfy> 不过估计崽崽看不了。。。字幕的。
<eexpress> 他语文好，就是因为想看字幕。
<cfy> eexpress: 哦
<eexpress> :-)
<cfy> eexpress: aria2c --file-allocation=none -c -s10 -x10 --header 'Cookie:ptisp=edu; FTN5K=28ef0287' 'http://xflxsrc.store.qq.com:443/ftn_handler/0ce5e8dcb5f84bfd58510a7291d1a478dc512e0cdc312f754a98b47b1285199575002c9a5874298a914668f82b2c48ed6e358143094db7f506713120e78e8d26/Brave.2012.720p.BluRay.x264.AC3-HDChina.mkv'
<cfy> eexpress: aria2c --file-allocation=none -c -s10 -x10 --header 'Cookie:ptisp=edu; FTN5K=1c118ce0' 'http://xflx.store.cd.qq.com:443/ftn_handler/afda57be0997a365f219ea0cfc9843602a58514295f8a04e5c08a78425f542a599973894c8ca96b2ccf149077d09142928aec99f23a337f8523cc44833bc0aea/The.Pirates.Band.of.Misfits.2012.1080p.BluRay.x264.%5Bdybee.com%5D.mkv'
<cfy> eexpress: 如果找不到字幕，就去dybee.com那里搜索，有字幕下。
<eexpress> 好的。多谢。亲一个
<cfy> eexpress: 我这个也是从dybee.com找的
<cfy> eexpress: baobao
<eexpress> 这啥网站。。
<cfy> eexpress: 电影分享网站a
<eexpress> 打开都困难啊
<cfy> ...
<cfy> http://www.dybee.com/brave-2012-720p.html
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ 《勇敢传说》Brave.2012.720P-12年最新影片无水印高清,电驴ED2K,迅雷下载,中文字幕 | Dybee电影蜜蜂
<gfrog> eexpress: 神乃要下啥？
<cfy> http://www.dybee.com/the-pirates-band-of-misfits-2012.html
<eexpress> 都大。。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 没办法阿。
<cfy> eexpress: ed2k一般都比较大
<cfy> eexpress: 你要能找到小的，我帮你转成aria2c的
<eexpress> 都舍得。。随便看一个，都1xG
<cfy> 是这样。。。
<cfy> 是在不行google搜下，应该有小的
<eexpress> 先下一个吧。2h呢
<cfy> 嗯
<gfrog> eexpress: cfy http://torrentz.eu/search?f=Brave.2012
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ Brave.2012 torrent
<eexpress> 720p的。砸也这么大？
 * gfrog 这个bt搜索引擎很不错
<eexpress> gfrog: 这知道。没法bt而已
<gfrog> eexpress: 乃没qq会员么？
<eexpress> 我要投诉去
<eexpress> 没
<gfrog> eexpress: 我有迅雷离线，拖下来给你？
<eexpress> 我只是想要小的嘛
<eexpress> 可以在播放器上看
<gfrog> eexpress: 3-4G的也就是张DVD大小，不算大啦。
<eexpress> 反正大了，会卡死的，不爽。
<cfy> eexpress: 设备太破了。。
<eexpress> 我去年买的。。
<cfy> eexpress: 不知道树莓效果怎么样，hdmi输出的。
<eexpress> 没道理会好吧
<cfy> eexpress: 不一定阿，官方是说支持1080p
<eexpress> 我看过，都说支持。谁知道呢
<eexpress> 你赶紧，能成，我也搞一个
<cfy> eexpress: 我不在家阿，没有显示器
<eexpress> 至少解码器，不成问题
<eexpress> 哦
<eexpress> 内存小了吧
<cfy> eexpress: 寒假我给你试试
<cfy> eexpress: 现在512MB了。
<cfy> eexpress: 放放电影应该没问题。
<eexpress> 就是。担心这
<cfy> eexpress: 100MB的网络，20M/s的写入速度
<eexpress> sd卡频繁读取
<eexpress> 我吃饭了。
<cfy> eexpress: 那没事，实在不行买个USB3.0的U盘，便宜的
<cfy> o
<eexpress> 3的？
<cfy> eexpress: 现在买3的好，比2的都便宜，而且兼容嘛，速度也快
<cfy> 买台电的
<cfy> 你要买好的话，那买sandisk
<mugebjgd> raspbary pi还是上android好
<mugebjgd> 跑linux 发行版意义不大啊
<cfy> 对我来说，上android.我就把rpi扔了
<cfy> mugebjgd: 要么送你，
<mugebjgd> cfy: 为毛
<cfy> mugebjgd: 因为变成垃圾了。。。。。
<mugebjgd> cfy: 我没打算买树莓
<cfy> mugebjgd: android要跑起来得啥性能。
<mugebjgd> cfy: 准备买个强劲点的 arm 跑android 接显示器 玩游戏
<mugebjgd> cfy: 为了玩里面的游戏啊
<cfy> mugebjgd: rpi连个触摸显示都没，装个android不是找死么
<mugebjgd> cfy: 键盘鼠标啊
<cfy> mugebjgd: 你看过rpi的硬件么？
<mugebjgd> cfy: 看过 不咋地
<cfy> mugebjgd: 跑不了android阿。。。
<cfy> 完全不能和一般主流手机的比
<ofan> cfy: 送我吧
<mugebjgd> cfy: 那就算了
<ofan> cfy: 送我吧
<cfy> ofan: 能装debian阿，为啥送人。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你壕，还需要我送。。
<ofan> cfy: 你去装android
<mugebjgd> cfy: 我的dockstar也能装debian
<cfy> ofan: ....
<cfy> mugebjgd: 不知道是啥。。。
<ofan> cfy: 求送
<cfy> ofan: .
<tryit_> 这有gentoo项目的参与者吗？
<cfy> 目测没有。。。。
<mugebjgd> tryit_: 没有
<cfy> 连gentoo-cn的那位也没来。。。。
<tryit_> cfy, 哪位？
<mugebjgd> cfy: 比树莓老了快2年 我用了1年了
<cfy> tryit_: 其实也不算是，我不清楚，你去#gentoo-cn逛逛就知道了
<cfy> mugebjgd: gaoji..
<tryit_> 国内的开源发展貌似不太理想
<gebjgd> cfy: 给你看看cpu?
<cfy> gebjgd: cpu?
<onlylove> 生存都是问题，搞开源呢
<tryit_> cfy, 那一般比较冷了，我有时在#gentoo晃悠
<gebjgd> cfy: 等
<cfy> tryit_: 不关心呢。 我都还没工作 T_T
 * cfy onlylove +1
<gebjgd> cfy: Processor	: Feroceon 88FR131 rev 1 (v5l)
<gebjgd> BogoMIPS	: 1192.75
<cfy> gebjgd: 好像比rpi的好麻
<gebjgd> cfy:
<gebjgd> cfy: Hardware: Marvell SheevaPlug Reference Board
<tryit_> cfy, http://oss.org.cn/?action-viewnews-itemid-78551
<kk> tryit_ 啥标题, ⇪ 做一名开源社区的扫地僧 (上) - 开源中国网
<cfy> tryit_: 看过
<gebjgd> cfy: 不过才128内存 我一直用来跑irssi 和samba server
<tryit_> cfy, 参与开源项目同时能赚钱的应该不多吧？
<cfy> tryit_: 其实我没什么理想
<cfy> tryit_: 我所能做的就是尽量用开源的
<gebjgd> cfy: 你的理想被你的mac 弄没了
<cfy>  tryit_: 写的东西尽量开源出来。
<cfy> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> cfy: XD
<onlylove> 公司的东西开源是违规的，除非公司批准
<tryit_> cfy, 参与开源项目的经验会有助于求职
<onlylove> 有助于豆瓣
<onlylove> 其他小公司千万别去，就恶心人的
<cfy> 不是违法么？
<cfy> tryit_: 话是这么说。。。。
<cfy> ......
<cfy> tryit: ...
<cfy> tryit: 你参与过些什么开源项目？
<gebjgd> cfy: 你用的是繁体?
<tryit> tryit, 计划中
<gebjgd> cfy: 还是什么字?
<tryit> cfy, 计划中
<cfy> gebjgd: 简体阿，怎么了？
<gebjgd> tryit: 你还是删了你win吧
<cfy> tryit: o...
<gebjgd> cfy: 有问号
<tryit> gebjgd, 我在vmware中虚拟了个win，咋了？
<gebjgd> tryit: 彻底不用就是了
<cfy> gebjgd: 奇怪。都是很普通的字阿,不过我打了一个问号
<tryit> gebjgd, 没win咋工作啊
<onlylove> 表示没有win一样工作
<gebjgd> tryit: 为什么? 你过度依赖win?
<tryit> gebjgd, 我的工作和计算机没关系，纯属业余爱好
<cfy> tryit: ....
 * cfy 伤不起。。。
<gebjgd> tryit: 那就是了 我老婆用arch都刚刚的
<gebjgd> cfy: 看到了么 这才是成功人士 不用电脑
<onlylove> 那就是不需要电脑也能工作，那有没有win有什么呢
<cfy> gebjgd: 那肯定的呀
<gebjgd> cfy: 你我这样的苦逼就是要一辈子用电脑挣钱
<tryit> gebjgd, 领导让你做个表格，你总不能用openoffice吧
<cfy> gebjgd: T_T
<gebjgd> tryit: 显然openoffice
<cfy> tryit: 其实你不用用linux
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于手机里面照片的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396012 看到了 F-SPOT这个软件是专门从数码相机里拷贝照片的。想请问一下，我用MOTO手机，智能机，用的是安卓系统，当我把它链接到电脑的时候，为什么有的照片可以，而有的不可以呢？还有更奇怪的，如 …
<cfy> tryit: 你可以用别的开源软件
<onlylove> googledoc
<cfy> tryit: 一样支持开源。或者捐钱给他们
<tryit> 我还是老老实实用win吧，我不是虔诚的教徒
<gebjgd> tryit: 捐钱给cfy吧 他缺钱
<gebjgd> tryit: 教徒? 你说的mac粉才是教徒
<gebjgd> tryit: 用linux的都是聪明人 务实的人
<cfy> gebjgd: 别捐钱给我。捐个offer吧 cc tryit
<cfy> 缺offer...
<imtxc> tryit: 求捐钱
<gebjgd> cfy: 你还是学 ofan 奔美国吧
<gebjgd> cfy: 我在给你介绍个有绿卡的印度妞 你这辈子就行了
<cfy> gebjgd: gaoji...
<gebjgd> cfy: 天天有咖哩吃
<cfy> gebjgd: .....
<tryit> gebjgd, 把你老婆偷渡到美国生儿子，以后就靠儿子吧
<gebjgd> tryit: 不用偷渡
<gebjgd> tryit: 我有L1b
<cfy> kk挂了。。。现在可以随意发言了。。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 人民日的报 又发表射论
<cfy> gebjgd: .
<onlylove> 什么调调？
<gebjgd> onlylove: cfy https://plus.google.com/photos/102705466451595592498/albums/5824429496256012145/5824429498761484770?authkey=CNzWwMy-gq_qUw
<gebjgd> 管一管网络乱象 <---是老百姓的夙愿
<gebjgd> 又被戴表了
<cfy> gebjgd: ....
<onlylove> KK不在……哎，我在墙里面啊
<cfy> gebjgd: 我才被代表了。。。。你不算吧。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 还被代表着
<cfy> ...
<gebjgd> cfy: 中国数字时代还是有很多东西可看的
<cfy> gebjgd: 也就只能看看了
<tryit> ofan, offlineimap的bug还没修正。。。
<gebjgd> tryit: tb
<tryit> gebjgd, ?
<gebjgd> tryit: thunderbird
<onlylove> 直接走web用网页就是了，用啥客户端
<eexpress> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.85.Bd4TRm&id=16549554948 看这，好猛的图
<gebjgd> onlylove: 省的登录了
<imtxc> 哎,一直每个用起来完美的邮件客户端...
<gebjgd> imtxc: thunderbird
<imtxc> gebjgd: tb是不错,可是在我这机器上运行起来反应比较慢
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我上网本都用tb
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你用什么桌面?
<gebjgd> imtxc: xfce4
<gebjgd> imtxc: arch
<tryit> gebjgd, 我gentoo+xfce
<tryit> gebjgd, :)
<gebjgd> tryit: gentoo太慢 编译时间过长
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哦啊 一样 好像 mac上有个邮件客户端挺好的,让google收购那个
<gebjgd> imtxc: mac上没好东西
<imtxc> gebjgd: 额 忘了怎么给你说这个了
<tryit> gebjgd, 我现在尝试用gnus，:-)
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/240294
<nopcall> hp/quit
<tryit> 刚清理了近3G的垃圾……eclean
<onlylove> http://news.qq.com/a/20121222/000900.htm?pgv_ref=aio2012&ptlang=2052
<onlylove> 广西贫困老人卖鸡收两百假币 突发疾病猝死
<gebjgd> onlylove: 这就是兲朝
<nopcall> 。。我大广西还有这事。
<onlylove> kk那可怜孩子还没回来？
<onlylove> 话说朝内搞不到movable的代码真愁
<onlylove> movabletype
<cfy> eexpress: 你可以买来试试看。。
<eexpress> cfy: 看了一圈，又买了一个播放器。lol
<cfy> eexpress: ....其实你可以试试树莓
<cfy> eexpress: 多少钱？
<eexpress> 339
<eexpress> rp启动都慢
<cfy> ..
<onlylove> 和树莓差不多了
<eexpress> lin+android双系统的啊
<eexpress> 硬解嘛
<cfy> eexpress: rpi也硬解
<eexpress> 那还是不同些
<eexpress> 那是gpu
<cfy> 那你那个是啥？
<onlylove> 快别说硬解了……我因为这事纠结了，一个60FPS的MKV，我这4570居然不能正常硬解
<eexpress> 高清播放器
<cfy> 。。。。。。。。
<cfy> gaoji
<onlylove> 等回家把系统重新装下……哎……
<eexpress> 以前那个，退给谁就好了。
<cfy> bye_bye: 在搞什么？
<cfy> eexpress: coffescript很是awesome阿 cc bye_bye
<bye_bye> cfy: 现在啥都没搞....
<bye_bye> cfy: 没兴趣...
<cfy> bye_bye: ....
<eexpress> 这事情，给 bye_bye 说。
<eexpress> lol
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我都没兴趣..
<bye_bye> eexpress: 红蓝3d效果好不?
<eexpress> 快门3d。不知道是啥。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 快门3d是120MHZ的显示器
<bye_bye> eexpress: 然后你有一个3d眼镜. 带电池, 镜片也闪...
<eexpress> 咋和显示器有关？
<eexpress> 那岂不是我看不了？
<bye_bye> eexpress: 对.
<eexpress> nnnnd 死 bye_bye 不早说
<bye_bye> eexpress: 或者你用kmplayer, 他可以转成红蓝3d
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你早没问我呀! 我给你的是红蓝3d的好不好?!
<eexpress> 我买的那，就说支持快门3d。晚了。
<cfy> ....
<cfy> gaoji..
<bye_bye> eexpress: 其实没有所谓的快门3d的视频, 视频无外乎左右3d和红蓝3d. 左右3d需要显示器支持. 红蓝3d有个眼镜就行.
<eexpress> 要 bye_bye 赔钱。 cfy 好不。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我让你买啥了?
<eexpress> bye_bye: 赔钱，要不，陪一个树莓也成。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 没钱, 也没数梅./....
<eexpress> 我还要去买sata盘。
<bye_bye> eexpress: lol
<eexpress> 飞鼠套装
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你还不如买个显示器.
<eexpress> 才顺便买了一个行车记录仪。
<eexpress> 准备监视下周围的妹子
<eexpress> lol
<bye_bye> ...
<bye_bye> eexpress: 神崽早晚跟你学坏...
<eexpress> 啥嘛。学高科技。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 拿个摄像头偷拍都成高科技了...
<eexpress> 正好，拿到学校，我一直想看他们怎么上课的
<XwinX> eexpress: 把你的3D眼镜给我吧
<eexpress> 我上次丢垃圾桶了。 XwinX
<XwinX> eexpress: 浪费啊
<bye_bye> eexpress: 还不如给我...
<eexpress> 但是被崽崽又捡回来了。
<bye_bye> ....
<eexpress> 虽然我这只有你给的一个3d片子
<imtxc> bye_bye: hi
<bye_bye> imtxc: hi
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你还想要?
<eexpress> 不行。万一崽崽戴那眼镜，看到了。。
<imtxc> ........
<bye_bye> ...........
<bye_bye> imtxc: 5毛收你的胆放+耳机
<eexpress> 我就举报你，还有 cfy
 * cfy 躺着也中枪
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我啥都没干呀...
<imtxc> 你不说，我都忘了 bye_bye
<eexpress> 你们2个传播的嘛
<bye_bye> cfy: 躺个毛... 我给ee的都是不能下载的种子...
<bye_bye> cfy: 然后你给他一个有速度的链接.
<eexpress> lol 那 cfy 你中枪了
<bye_bye> cfy: 当然要jubao你了.
<cfy> bye_bye: 我给ee的都不是正常能看的
<cfy> bye_bye: 你传播了3D
<eexpress> 。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 没读懂...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 骚年啊, 设备只是浮云
<ilisp> bye_bye: 从此改名换姓 cc eexpress
<bye_bye> imtxc: 对嘛, 所以, 5毛我收了.
<bye_bye> ilisp: 恭喜.
<eexpress> 。。
<ilisp> bye_bye: 好像挫爆了。。
<ilisp> bye_bye: javascript没有判断大小写的函数？！
<eexpress> imtxc: 你啥破耳朵，居然有胆机。
<imtxc> ilisp: 蹭饭牙好
<ilisp> imtxc: ..
<bye_bye> ilisp: 没用过js.
<imtxc> eexpress: 就等你的3D眼睛和种子了
<eexpress> 呸，你的眼睛是2d的。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 神长了一双红蓝眼睛.
<bye_bye> lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 眼镜
<eexpress> 。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 冻死了, 今天也就十几度..
<bye_bye> imtxc: 还好我买了个暖气.
<eexpress> imtxc: 手动吧。一拳左眼，就红了。
<imtxc> transmission 上传速度这么高下载速度这慢怎么回事
<eexpress> 2拳右眼，就青了。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 擦,你老家这疙瘩-十几
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你又知道我老家是哪儿的?
<eexpress> 上传限速20k嘛
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我老家可不是帝度.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我下个在种子, 上传80+ 下载10--
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那也是你老窝
<bye_bye> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 十几度还要暖气? 你真败
<eexpress> 老窝，才看成老鼠窝了。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 暖气26 RMB
<abine1> 心情大好
<imtxc> bye_bye: 嘛? 那种你注意安全
<abine1> 自己动手花1块钱就把显卡给修好了
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.41.y7QJdV&id=20496372930
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 是26包邮.
<eexpress> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.gsjQ52&id=13552885080&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<abine1> 爽爆了
<eexpress> 破kk？
<abine1> 哇卡卡
<bye_bye> eexpress: 这东西有屁用...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这东西看着玄^
<bye_bye> imtxc: 超级热... 烤的荒...
<eexpress> nnnd 机器上没3的接口啊
<bye_bye> eexpress: 换新主板...
<bye_bye> eexpress: 豹点的芯片组, 自带3的控制器.
<abine1> eexpress: 换金壳子
<eexpress> 这蛋疼的
<imtxc> 笔记本上没USB3 可怜啊
<bye_bye> 接口有, 没usb3设备呀...
<abine1> 买扩展啊
<XwinX> eexpress: 什么破笔记本?
<abine1> 买新的笔记本
<abine1> 就有了
<XwinX> eexpress: 扔了吧
<abine1> 要网速快就行了
<imtxc> XwinX: 破笔记本是我的.....
<imtxc> abine1: 网速渣
<XwinX> imtxc: 哦..
<XwinX> imtxc: 扔了
<abine1> imtxc: 扔了
<imtxc> XwinX: 把你的邮给我
<eexpress> 8Gudisk 60  32G的咋要3xx。。。
<XwinX> imtxc: 来我这儿拿吧
<abine1> 快点扔过来
<eexpress> XwinX: 台机啊
<imtxc> XwinX: 你的啥本~
<XwinX> imtxc: sony
<abine1> 话说，我刚刚修好了一个旧的显卡
<abine1> 感觉真好
<XwinX> eexpress: 台机是 intel
<eexpress> 不知道usb3，到底成熟了没。
<imtxc> XwinX: 有USB3?
<XwinX> imtxc: 有啊
<bye_bye> eexpress: 没有...
<abine1> USB还是老样子啦
<abine1> 不怎么样
<imtxc> XwinX: gaoji,求邮寄~~~
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我的键盘接到usb3上, 有时grub能识别, 有时不能...
<abine1> 我现在就是在用的
<eexpress> 难道还是假3版本
<XwinX> imtxc: 自提
<abine1> 要原生的才好
<imtxc> XwinX: 好好好
<eexpress> 这是grub的模块的事情嘛
<imtxc> XwinX: lol
<abine1> imtxc: 还有饺子么？
<imtxc> abine1: 店里有
<abine1> 要吃你家里那17个
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我连我的slc的u盘, 读取90mb/s
<imtxc> 家里有17个的不是我啊
<eexpress> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=18114339498&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1104585417:6:usb3.0+u%C5%CC:2b70185c925be4672fb9fb993c525438&ali_trackid=1_2b70185c925be4672fb9fb993c525438 这个怎么样
<abine1> 记得是你说的
<imtxc> XwinX: 牛啊,有usb3的本子就不要了
<abine1> 哈
<abine1> 莫非是我几次了
<bye_bye> eexpress: 目测tlc
<abine1> 记错了
<XwinX> imtxc: 公司的机器
<bye_bye> eexpress: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.11.sztvMe&id=17164675755
<eexpress> bye_bye: 啥 tlc?
<bye_bye> eexpress: 里面的闪存呀...
<imtxc> XwinX: ....额, 我去提你公司保安报警了
<eexpress> 389，贵多了。还不好看
<XwinX> imtxc: 公司没保安
<XwinX> imtxc: 来吧
<imtxc> XwinX: 今天周末
<bye_bye> eexpress: tlc, usb2.0和usb3.0不会有速度差别的.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哇 你用这么壕的U盘
<ilisp> bye_bye: hao
<XwinX> imtxc: 玻璃门, 带块砖来就成
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不用. 我的u盘是淘宝一个小商贩自制的slc.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 刚刚的那个U盘是黑胶体U盘吧
<bye_bye> eexpress: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.26.sztvMe&id=17524267263
<eexpress> bye_bye: 写入状态-较慢 速度：11683KB/s
<eexpress> 读出状态-较快 速度：27413KB/s
<eexpress> 这差不多了吧
<imtxc> XwinX: 周一我拍顺丰快递员去找你
<XwinX> imtxc: 好
<imtxc> bye_bye: 膜拜壕
<eexpress> bye_bye: nnnd 你给的，都丑啊。。
<mao> 大家好啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: ....
<bye_bye> mao: 好久不见.
<mao> 好就没来扯淡了
<imtxc> XwinX: 感谢援助usb3
<bye_bye> eexpress: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.150.sztvMe&id=15620158288&_u=mum7j6me70e
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] U盘买数码之家的那个不错
<mao> bye_bye: 好久不见，都不记得上次来是什么时候了
<eexpress> 15、30左右的wr 不是应该差不多了嘛。我选的哪个。 bye_bye
<imtxc> bye_bye: U 盘那么高的速度要干什么
<bye_bye> imtxc: ä¼ avå¿«.
<bye_bye> eexpress: 没读懂...
<bye_bye> eexpress: 读懂了.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 啥是av
<eexpress> w 15 r 30 嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 当系统盘也可以呦
<bye_bye> eexpress: 差远了... 60/90 w/r
<eexpress> 另外一个是 11.68 和 27
<abine1> 垃圾
<abine1> 这个的价格可以买个固态硬盘了
<XwinX> eexpress: 有我的硬盘快吗?
<eexpress> 啥嘛。你的能达到？那和接口有关了。
<eexpress> XwinX: 你硬盘天天带不
<abine1> 128GB的固态硬盘加上一个盒子
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我的可以的.
<XwinX> eexpress: 我的硬盘又不大
<eexpress> bye_bye: 而且吧。你推荐的，都是棺材盒子，丑的
<XwinX> eexpress: 可以直接拔出来的那种
<abine1> 顶多少个U盘的容量了
<eexpress> XwinX: 至于嘛。
<bye_bye> eexpress: ....................一个u盘, 要好看干嘛...
<imtxc> eexpress: 别信 bye_bye ,他推荐的都是丑的
<XwinX> eexpress: 我的硬盘在前面板就可以拔出来啊
<XwinX> eexpress: 很方便的
<eexpress> 要好看，还要小
<abine1> 嗯
<eexpress> XwinX: sata?
<abine1> 洒脱
<XwinX> eexpress: 是啊
<abine1> 比USB5还快呢
<eexpress> 那要是那种机器啊
<imtxc> XwinX: .......
<XwinX> imtxc: ....
<eexpress> 我这，没设备能方便接sata的
<bye_bye> eexpress: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=10257135834&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1103383204:6:usb+3.0+u%C5%CC+slc:01aae5a47a4e6dbd5aac2532b1a370c8&ali_trackid=1_01aae5a47a4e6dbd5aac2532b1a370c8
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你要好看的.
<eexpress> 除开才买的那播放器
<XwinX> eexpress: 240G哦
<eexpress> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.3-17596494832.3.jl7FNW&id=10128100376   给你好看的  eexpress
<XwinX> eexpress: Disk /dev/sda: 240.1 GB, 240057409536 bytes, 468862128 sectors
<eexpress> bye_bye: 丫丫的。这样的，你给饭团推荐吧。当妹子搞啊
<imtxc> XwinX: 15000 转的?
<eexpress> XwinX: 那反正我用不上
<bye_bye> eexpress: lol
<XwinX> imtxc: 0转的
<imtxc> XwinX: 哦
<eexpress> 就我那全金属的好看。 bye_bye
<imtxc> 固态硬盘至少没声音
<XwinX> imtxc: 万转硬盘会吵死人的
<bye_bye> eexpress: http://www.360buy.com/product/552621.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<imtxc> XwinX: 恩,很吵
<eexpress> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.5937781-903722525.49.JY8gdc&id=15706090476
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你这个造型有点儿邪恶.
<imtxc> bye_bye: eexpress 你俩发了这么多 到底有没有个靠谱的,越來越没底线了
<eexpress> 。
<bye_bye> imtxc:  http://www.360buy.com/product/552621.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_ 很靠谱.
<eexpress> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.5937781-903722525.52.dQQ8wv&id=19599720350
<eexpress> 不去京东
<bye_bye> eexpress: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.206.5SqHSN&id=14094268056&_u=mum7j6m436e
<imtxc> bye_bye: 塑料的,两天被钥匙挤爆了
<eexpress> bye_bye: 这个，比我现在的丑。我现在的，就是一个钥匙形状的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 绝对不会.
<bye_bye> eexpress: gaoji.
<bye_bye> eexpress: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.303.5SqHSN&id=14791514580&_u=mum7j6m9db4   这个呢?
<eexpress> 这2.0的。还塑料的
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你不是要好看嘛...
<eexpress> 我发的那，是3.0的嘛
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你又没有3.0的controller
<eexpress> 已经买了。就你罗嗦。lol
<bye_bye> eexpress: 土豪.
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.53.yrXCd2&id=15730285477&_u=mum7j6mbd78  我的是这款.
<imtxc> eexpress: 壕
<XwinX> 打土豪
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不太一样. 我是那款的3.0版本.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这个速度也一般嘛
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我的是60 / 90  w / r
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不是写的20/20么
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哦 你是usb3
<eexpress> 一个这，也毫
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那个是老版本的.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哦
<bye_bye> imtxc: 过年回家不?
<eexpress> 今天快1k了。不买了。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 回啊
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这个U盘是他们自己做的?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 给我带特产回来.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 要双通道slc + usb3.0
<bye_bye> imtxc: 效果拔群
<XwinX> bye_bye: 你们那特产U盘?
<eexpress> 双通道？靠内部节点，提升速度？
<eexpress> 这么山寨的，也想得出来
<imtxc> bye_bye: 好山寨啊
<imtxc> bye_bye: 特产土豆
 * adam8157 饿了
<eexpress> adam8157: 你也没完蛋啊。赶紧出来
<XwinX> eexpress: 他只是个复制品
<eexpress> .
<eexpress> cfy啊。。。
<eexpress> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=118697&uk=1694800678 爽
<imtxc> eexpress: 贡献3D 种子出来
<eexpress> 我又没这
<bye_bye> XwinX: 刚打电话去了... 我们这里特产拉肠...
<bye_bye> XwinX: 菠萝包. 菠萝油.
<bye_bye> XwinX: 还有荔枝.
 * adam8157 饿了
<bye_bye> adam8157: 叫外卖...
<nopcall> bye_bye: 荔枝？ 你是哪的啊。
<XwinX> bye_bye: 福建的?
<bye_bye> XwinX: 岭南.
<adam8157> bye_bye: 等会儿下饺子
<bye_bye> nopcall: ^^ 岭南.
<bye_bye> adam8157: 唉... 想吃茴香馅儿的, 这边没有呀.
<nopcall> bye_bye: 好吧。。我家乡也有荔枝。。
<adam8157> bye_bye: 买了三鲜和猪肉荠菜的
<bye_bye> adam8157: 茴香万岁.
 * bye_bye 明天 终于可以晴天了...
<imtxc> bye_bye: adam8157 饺子万岁
<gebjgd> bye_bye: 茴香馅饺子 你够专业
<gebjgd> bye_bye: 惠州的?
 * adam8157 经常吃茴香馅饼
<bye_bye> gebjgd: 专业个毛... 家常好不好...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 那是茴香牛肉
<gebjgd> bye_bye: 你广东人吃茴香饺子?
<gebjgd> bye_bye: 太假了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 没肉的
<bye_bye> gebjgd: 我不是广东人...
<ofan> 谍影重重看完了
<gebjgd> bye_bye: 那就是了
<gebjgd> ofan: 4点你还在撸管
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就是佩服
<bye_bye> gebjgd: 他全天都在撸
<gebjgd> bye_bye: 他是常撸者
<ofan> 还是matt damon演的好
<bye_bye> gebjgd: 总撸好不好...
<gebjgd> by
<gebjgd> bye_bye: 我以前也撸 事实证明没事
<bye_bye> gebjgd: 我的原话应该这样理解: ofan是总撸者, 不是常撸者, 好不好...
<gebjgd> bye_bye: 你很有前途 年轻人
<bye_bye> ....
<gebjgd> bye_bye: 悟性极高 撸性也高
<bye_bye> ... =.=
<adam8157> lol
<ofan> 重温一遍第三部
<bye_bye> adam8157: +.=\
<bye_bye> adam8157: 一路向西 看不看?
<adam8157> bye_bye: .. 不看 没意思
<bye_bye> adam8157: ...
<black_angel> yasnippet 和 Auto-Complete-Mode 的 TAB 键冲突得厉害，如何解决这个问题呀
<bye_bye> black_angel: (require 'auto-complete-yasnippet)	;add (2011.2.24 20:39)
<bye_bye>  
<bye_bye> black_angel: 这种问题, 肯定早就有解决办法了. 让yasnippet成为auto-complete
<bye_bye> black_angel: 的候选之一.
 * bye_bye 君城吃饭去.
<black_angel> bye_bye, 我还需不需要安装 yasnippet 呢？
<gebjgd> bye_bye: 初中时物理老师说过一句话:“不要指望天上掉馅饼，真掉下来你抢不过狗。”现在在一国企工作几年了，发现这句话真是太有道理了。你懂的吗?
<nopcall> black_angel: yasnippt跟auto-complete有什么冲突 。。我用着挺好的啊。。
<black_angel> nopcall, TAB 按键
<nopcall> black_angel: 可以自己改的。 tab我也没发现有什么冲突的。像打printf 我打pri然后autocomplete出来 然后用C-n来选择 回车。就ok了。
<black_angel> nopcall, 我这里不行，我从官方网站下载了 auto-complete http://cx4a.org/software/auto-complete/#Latest_Stable
<nopcall> black_angel: 。我的也是最新版的 反正我没发现什么问题。
<flmugebjgd> 刚好对应四大名著啊1红楼梦2水浒传3西游记4三国演义RT @bonJesse: 那就是著名的《人生四诫》： 　　不为婊子动真心， 　　不为口号去献身。 　　见了领导要服小， 　　遇事先把水搅浑。
<black_angel> nopcall, 单独 auto-complete 的时候工作得非常好
<black_angel> nopcall, 能够补全，然后我又去下载了最新的 yasnippet
<black_angel> git clone https://github.com/capitaomorte/yasnippet
<nopcall> black_angel: 你是不是yasnippt用不了？
<black_angel> 根据 REAME 文件做完配置之后，在写代码的时候，变成只能使用 yasnippet 的 TAB 键功能了，补全不了了，法客
<black_angel> nopcall, 补全的 TAB 键被 yasnippet 抢去了
<nopcall> black_angel: (define-key ac-completing-map "\t" 'ac-complete)
<nopcall> black_angel: 加上这个 写在yasnippt配置之后
<black_angel> nopcall, what's that mean?
<nopcall> black_angel: tab键实例auto-complete
<nopcall> black_angel: 补全
<black_angel> nopcall, 那 yasnippet 的呢？
<nopcall> black_angel: 不用设置。
<black_angel> nopcall, 依然还是 TAB ？
<nopcall> black_angel: 反正我在配置里没写yasnippt的全局键绑定 只在hook 了org-mode
<nopcall> 问下用irssi的朋友用哪个插件来提醒消息呢？
<eexpress> nopcall: 随便那个嘛。自己改改就是。
<eexpress> bye_bye: cfy不來了。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 不来啥了?
<eexpress> 。你要來啥。
<bye_bye> eexpress: ...
<nopcall> eexpress: ...对perl一窍不通..
<eexpress> http://eexpress.github.com/deb/cairo-weather_0.92_amd64.deb XwinX 最新动画
<jusss> eexpress: nm或浏览器用的提醒是啥
<jusss> eexpress: 就是有一个方块显示信息，几秒后自动消失
 * adam8157 饱了
<t738036> notify-send
<bye_bye> jusss: 试试dunst
<bye_bye> jusss: https://github.com/knopwob/dunst  我在用.
<jusss> bye_bye: 嗯
<bye_bye> jusss: 就是长得不好看.
 * imtxc 饿啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 还没吃?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 等会
<jusss> 吃饭
<trying> hello
<trying> 還有人在嗎 @_@?
<trying> 連 adam 都掉了 o_O"
<trying> adam
<trying> 請問你在大陸嗎 @_@?
<imtxc> trying: 在
<trying> yo
<trying> imtxc: 你連看看
<trying> http://tree.oooo.tw/
<imtxc> trying: 啥?
<trying> 看能不能連得上
<imtxc> trying: 可以
<trying> cool
<trying> thanks XD
<imtxc> trying: 哈这么多树
<bye_bye> trying: 教育网亲测可以连上.
<trying> ya, 我下午才弄好的
<imtxc> trying: 全是你写的?
<trying> 各種不同的程序語言做的聖誕樹
<trying> 非也, 我只有做頁面而已 @_@
 * adam8157 刚掉线了
<imtxc> 不容易啊, 居然能连上tw的网站
<trying> XD
<trying_phone> 測試
<trying> it works XD
<onlylove> KK还没回来？
<wobu> hi,kk
<imtxc> kk 估计是玛雅人
<imtxc> 尴尬了走了
<onlylove> 这又没人信那个
<onlylove> 中国的农历还六十年一次轮回呢
<onlylove> 只不过玛雅历比较长而已
<imtxc> lol
<Guest6590> XwinX: 在？
<XwinX> cfy:
<wujie> twitter
<imtxc> XwinX: 这两天你怎么不潜水了:)
<XwinX> imtxc: 这2天休息啊
<imtxc> XwinX: o啊
<imtxc> 求推荐音乐~
<imtxc> 色大象不在了?
<freeflyi1g> eexpress: 1.7-8在长沙
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板好
<zmcbb30> eexpress: 依依好
<zmcbb30> bones7456: 骨头哥
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈哈
<mugebjgd> zmcbb30: 滚
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。。
<mugebjgd> zmcbb30: 你公污员了?
<zmcbb30> mugebjgd: 怎么可能。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zmcbb30§ 你貪污了多少，分點給我
<zmcbb30> CyrusYzGTt: 我也希望有贪污的资格.........可惜没有
<CyrusYzGTt> zmcbb30§ 只要你聰明，一定找到剝削之道 爭取 超越 和珅
<CyrusYzGTt> zmcbb30§ 看好你
<mugebjgd> zmcbb30: 假 你不是经常去找小姐么
<mugebjgd> zmcbb30: 不贪污 哪里来的钱去找小姐?
<zmcbb30> mugebjgd: 靠....装啥啊 ， 那店不是你开的么 ？ 你从来不收我钱的
<mugebjgd> zmcbb30: 扯蛋 那店要是我的 我还用逃亡到欧洲
<mugebjgd> ofan: youtube上有泰囧了
<cfy> mugebjgd: 不是枪版的？
<mugebjgd> cfy: 不是 高清版本
<mugebjgd> cfy: 正在看
<cfy> mugebjgd: 求地质
<mugebjgd> cfy: google +上搜 泰囧
<mugebjgd> cfy: 就够了
<cfy> mugebjgd: 没地址？我不想在线看，youtube-dl下载下来看
<mugebjgd> cfy: 都说了 google+上搜就是了
<cfy> .... 从来不用google+
<mugebjgd> cfy: 那你太落后额
<mugebjgd> cfy: 重要的信息来源啊
<nopcall> linux 上用模拟器玩ps2的游戏如何呢。。能玩鬼泣 怪物猎人之类的么。。
<cfy> 只看到迅雷链接。。
<mugebjgd> cfy: 迅雷的那个是枪版 据说
<mugebjgd> cfy: 看评论
<cfy> mugebjgd: en
<mugebjgd> cfy: 还没找到?
<mugebjgd> cfy: 笨死了
<cfy> mugebjgd: 给地址。。。找不到
<mugebjgd> cfy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RoK42AT3tSg
<mugebjgd> cfy: 能力
<cfy> mugebjgd: ...
<onlylove> 搞什么……这个不用跳墙？
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 翻墙是基本技能
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我没翻墙打开了
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 真的?
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 高级了
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你自己关了道具试试
<mugebjgd> 哦你
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 我是肉身翻墙 无需道具
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你高级……
 * maplebeats1 github挂了？
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我也就在公司的时候用公司的翻墙，在家不翻墙，刚才打开了，吓坏了
<onlylove> github怎么会挂啊%发生什么了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 但是它就是挂了
<cfy> mugebjgd: 好像还不错的样子。。。
<cfy> mugebjgd: 就是ofan的vpn有点慢。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: http://pages.github.com/
<onlylove> 正常啊
<onlylove> https://github.com/
<onlylove> 这个也正常啊
<maplebeats> 咦，正常了
<maplebeats> 刚刚挂了一会
<mugebjgd> cfy: 所以我说么 你太土了 连g+都不用
<mugebjgd> cfy: 最主要的信息来源
<cfy> mugebjgd: 学习了。。。
<nopcall> http://youtu.be/RoK42AT3tSg 泰囧。
<cfy> nopcall: gaoji
<jusss> test
<jusss> roylez: 刚看完德州杀人狂前传，
<jusss> roylez: the texas chainsaw
<onlylove> 怎么感觉你看的片子没几个正常的
<jusss> ...
<jusss> onlylove: 主要想看里面那个漂亮妹妹
<jusss> onlylove: 马上看戏梦巴黎
<microcosm> 问一个问题
<microcosm> 我的matlab运行命令 :matlab -nojvm
<microcosm> 之后显示：Warning: You have specified multiple/conflicting Java options.  Using 'Desktop'
<microcosm> 请问怎么设置
<stardiviner> 如何设置在linux下的virtualbox？让virtualbox里的windows能访问外网？使用NAT活着bridge都可以
<imtxc> stardiviner: NAT 不用设置
<imtxc> stardiviner: windows自动获取IP就好
<stardiviner> imtxc: 可是我用nat无法连上网
<stardiviner> 有啥可能出问题的地方么？我检查下
<imtxc> stardiviner: 虚拟机里的系统自动获取IP
<imtxc> stardiviner: 或者bridge也行嘛, 设置和主机一样的网段.
<stardiviner> imtxc: 这个我检查过，虚拟机里windows7是自动获取IP和DNS的
<imtxc> stardiviner: 主机是用什么方式上网的?
<stardiviner> imtxc: ADSL拨号上网
<imtxc> stardiviner: 直接adsl?
<imtxc> 没有用路由器啥的没
<stardiviner> imtxc: 直接，没路由
<eexpress> stardiviner: 最新的？
<eexpress> 去看pdf，修改网卡。
<stardiviner> eexpress: 我试过了，advanced -〉 adapter type 里有好几种，我都试了，都不行
<imtxc> stardiviner: 主机是拨号上网的这种好像要改啥来着我忘记了
<eexpress> stardiviner: 看pdf吧。软件带的。上次的新版本，只能支持一种网卡。
<stardiviner> eexpress: 嗯，正好下载了
<imtxc> 也想装个虚拟机 硬盘不够.....
<eexpress> 这软件，越折腾，越回去了。本来啥都正常的。
<eexpress> 改结构，改支持
<imtxc> eexpress: 它连旧一点的发行版都不支持了
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你是不是都放H了？我的硬盘视频图片啥的放满了，就是不会回看，删掉又觉得可惜。。。
<imtxc> stardiviner: eexpress vmplayer倒好点
<eexpress> 上次是兼容的。我很久没用这了。 imtxc
<imtxc> stardiviner: 我才128G硬盘
<eexpress> cfy: 看email没。那是一个好片子。
<stardiviner> imtxc: eexpress 在虚拟机的那个网络小图标上，能显示NAT 的IP地址：10.0.2.15 cable connected 这样应该是连上了吧？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 有可能还是上不了网
<cfy> eexpress: 没收到？！
<eexpress> 这不记得了。没看过这些。最后一次，就是切换网卡，啥都正常。
<imtxc> stardiviner: 你的主机换个联网方式估计就好了...找个路由器DHCP啥的
<eexpress> cfy: 不会吧。
<cfy> eexpress: mei.....
<stardiviner> 真是足够蛋疼，我最不懂的就是网络啥的了
<eexpress> cfy: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=118697&uk=1694800678
<eexpress> stardiviner: 先nat。如果bridge，最好也看pdf。罗嗦
<eexpress> 还要安装什么支持和特殊驱动。wiki记得也有写。
<stardiviner> eexpress: 呵呵。正看着，一边看一边调试，检查网络连接是否错误
<eexpress> cfy: 国语音轨。看到吧
<cfy> eexpress: 这啥？
<stardiviner> eexpress: guest additional 我安装了，ubuntu下和virtualbox有关的包都安装了
<eexpress> the brave
<cfy> eexpress: 喔。。。。高级。。。
<eexpress> stardiviner: 不是这个。
<stardiviner> bridge 那个在windows下安装服务那个，我在网上看过了，我似乎没有。。。不知道在那里。。。
<eexpress> 官方wiki也去看吧。一堆步骤。 stardiviner
<stardiviner> eexpress: en
<eexpress> cfy: mkvmerge-gui
<cfy> eexpress: gaoji..
<eexpress> cfy: 买一个sata接口的ssd?
<eexpress> sateII
<cfy> eexpress: 干嘛用？
<eexpress> 疯狂下载嘛
<eexpress> 然后我共享给你
<imtxc> xxB/s
<eexpress> imtxc: 乖，玩去
<cfy> eexpress: 共享给我？寄给我？
<eexpress> cfy: ftp嘛。
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 100M的网络嘛。笨 cfy
<eexpress> 应该够吧
<eexpress> 当硬盘IO不是问题了。。。
<ilubuntu> hello!
<ilubuntu> gebjgd: ??
<Fa1c0n_> 更大家请教个问题，rss能修改默认输出的时间把？
<ilubuntu> 咋都静悄悄的了
<Fa1c0n_> ...
<WhiteMoO1> ed2k://|file|%E6%9B%BC%E6%89%98%E7%93%A6%E5%B0%BC(MANTOVANI).-.[The.Very.Best.All.of.Mantovani.Vol.01].%E4%B8%93%E8%BE%91.(FLAC)[ED2000.COM].flac|340890295|89e48330c61936c804d12e6ce1916402|h=MN5V6456KSTBTENZNAO5J4UENFKCPBZW|/
<imtxc> test
<WhiteMoO1> ed2k://|file|%E6%9B%BC%E6%89%98%E7%93%A6%E5%B0%BC(MANTOVANI).-.[The.Very.Best.All.of.Mantovani.Vol.01].%E4%B8%93%E8%BE%91.(FLAC)[ED2000.COM].cue|2356|16d4864504910253e3d1db03f289f039|h=7DKD5DTOONXDNFLPI7NH6SP4WT4SZLRL|/
<maplebeats> WhiteMoO1: 什么资源
<WhiteMoO1> ed2k://|file|%E6%9B%BC%E6%89%98%E7%93%A6%E5%B0%BC%28MANTOVANI%29.-.%5B%E9%87%91%E6%9B%B2%E9%9B%86%E9%94%A6.-.The.Singles.Collection%5D.%E4%B8%93%E8%BE%91.%28mp3%29.rar|135125854|94587e3ebd49ce1aa2b4b468fc1e215a|h=3TSZO63IS5XKSYEF2SCAPFZNUTZLT3LR|/
<WhiteMoO1> MANTOVANI
<WhiteMoO1> 睡不着就下这个
<trying> 好
<WhiteMoO1> 115浏览器。。。
<IRChat> 我的系统崩了
<IRChat> 更新后，什么3D桌面和虚拟机什么的都不能用了
<IRChat> 只好用手机irc了
<WhiteMoO1> 太爽了，4cds ape。
<WhiteMoO1> http://u.115.com/file/cli5u92b
<WhiteMoO1> http://u.115.com/file/cli5uxiu
<WhiteMoO1> http://u.115.com/file/aqplijal
<WhiteMoO1> http://u.115.com/file/dnatdlfr
<trying> flac? ape?
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoO1: ...
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoO1: roylez 我笔记本貌似显卡设置挂了，开机就分屏
 * MeaCulpa 复原诸多单位监控软件中，周一送修
<MeaCulpa> Mantovani... 轻音乐...法善课程
<MeaCulpa> s/法善课程/乏善可陈
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  mantovani那叫怀旧
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 一切轻音乐在我国都是渣，因为被滥用
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 啥Paul Mauriat, James Last, 都是耳屎都听出来...
 * piggybox 圣诞大采购去也
 * MeaCulpa 挑灯夜战帮儿子搭乐高...
<saimazoon> 你好
<saimazoon> 有人吗
<trying_phone> 在你右邊
<saimazoon> 呵呵
<saimazoon> 我现提个问题一下。。
<saimazoon> 你们使用的输入法是啥
 * maplebeats fcitx
<saimazoon> 我在用debian,可是SCIM很不好
<saimazoon> 谢谢
<saimazoon> 大家好，我终于可以安装ibus了
<saimazoon> 可是在几个程序似乎不能使用
<trying> congratulations!
<trying> err...
<saimazoon> hehe
<stardiviner> 大白天的没人啊
<jusss> roylez: 刚看完了the dreamers
<ofan> gebjgd: 你还用我的vpn?
<ofan> o 看错了
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/219231.htm
<piggybox> gebjgd可怜的kindle。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-23
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: z.cn有kindle之后悲剧了
<imtxc> 现在安卓上kindle软件连接上之后就进朝内的商店了
<imtxc> 难道以后kindle以后也得用这个商店了么
<tone> 真早啊
<jianghu> 各位早安
<tone> 早   好像就咱们俩吧
<jianghu> 看不到
<jianghu> 是吧
<jianghu> 没人啊
<jianghu> hi
<jianghu> hello
<piggybox> github这时候也能当掉去维护啊
<jianghu> 好
<jianghu> 机器人也不见了啊
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> 越来越悲剧了
<imtxc> 以后得全局vpn了
<jianghu> 啊?
<imtxc> kindle都成了国内版了
<tryit> 网页登录gmail太不稳定了……
<fivesheep> piggybox: 放假了 搞什么去
<jusss> wow，有人吗
<piggybox> fivesheep:  有同学要来玩，陪着转悠呗
<tryit> 尝试使用dovecot+offlineimap+gnus，好一翻折腾～
<ofan> github挂了
<fairywell> 哪个播放器默认支持中文歌曲歌词好些？
<fairywell> ofan 好
<fairywell> 哪个播放器默认支持中文歌曲歌词好些？
<IRChat> (^○^)
<tryit> 有人用gnus吗？
<IRChat> 那是什么？
<fairywell> 我用过
<ofan> fairywell: amarok
<tryit> fairywell, 现在还在用吗
<fairywell> ofan, ama的插件好烂，一个菜鸟写的
<fairywell> tryit, 现在用雷鸟
<fairywell> ofan, rythmbox 等有吗？
<fairywell> tryit, 你要是喜欢文本就试试 mutt pine 吧，好用一些，也足够强大
<tryit> fairywell, 习惯emacs，想试试gnus，现在一遍看手册一遍操作
<fairywell> tryit, 那你搞吧，嗯
<fairywell> 请问一下如何察看 ubuntu 12.04 默认终端用的什么字体？
<freeayu> IRC上有 android 开发交流频道吗
<freeayu> 或者 IOS开发交流频道
<fairywell> /j #android
<fairywell> /j #android-dev
<former> /me
<black_angel> 这下好啦，QQ号最终还是被冻结了，原因不明，可能是被盗了
<black_angel> 管他呢，用 irc 得了
<CyrusYzGTt> 恭喜，， 估計你做的事 政府討厭，又不好 ，拿捏你這個 官二代
<black_angel> 官你妹呀，还二代呢，尼码就一公民
<black_angel> 官二代才不跟你鸟呢
<black_angel> lol
<trying> lol
<black_angel> 冻结了还好，要是被盗了拿着照片到处散布可就不那么好啦
<black_angel> 没事还是别乱将照片往网上贴，凑热闹呀？
<void1> 二代的真身都在墙外
<imtxc> 哎
<microcai> 空虚寂寞的人啊
<microcai> 你艾啥额
<imtxc> trying: dovecot是个嘛
<imtxc> microcai: 微菜好
<tryit> imtxc, google dovecot
<imtxc> tryit: 要是能打开google我就不哎了^
<tryit> imtxc, 你真悲剧
<imtxc> tryit: 原来是邮件服务器啊,我以为你在折腾客户端
<nopcall> 有awesome的朋友在widget上挂天气预报的么？
<trying> dovecot 就是鴿仔
<imtxc> nopcall: 天气预报有啥用
<trying> 不過我都關掉了, 整天被 try password -_-"
<nopcall> imtxc: 。有时候看下天气。。。温度什么的。
<imtxc> nopcall: 反正到每天晚上才能对第二天的天气报的稍微准点儿
<imtxc> nopcall: 其实晚上睡觉前你夜观天象一下准确度是一样的
<nopcall> imtxc: ....这真不会。。主要是偶尔看下。
<imtxc> nopcall: 劝你千万别看
<nopcall> imtxc:  *★,°*\:.☆\(￣▽￣)/$\:*.°★*
<imtxc> nopcall: %*&&
<nopcall> imtxc: ヾ (o ° ω ° O ) ノ゙。。。发的什么看 。
<imtxc> 手机上的kindle用不了了  有啥子办法不
<trying> imtxc: 有看過這種圖嗎? http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7/observe/radar/?type=0
<imtxc> trying: 没有...
<trying> imtxc: hmm.... 這是雷達圖, 超準確的, 想知道等一下會不會下雨看這個就知
<imtxc> trying: 我在大陆
<trying> imtxc: ya, 我正想說你們的氣象局會不會有類似這種的雷達設備
<imtxc> trying: ,,,估计没有
<imtxc> trying: 我一直怀疑气象局在每个县城派着一个气象员,每天晚上估计天气然后发回去统计
<trying> imtxc: 理論上應該也是要這麼做才是
<iyzsong> m.m
<imtxc> trying: 他们根本没设备,就是靠猜,稍微有点生活经验的人猜的也差不到哪里去
<trying> imtxc: 畢竟氣像是很宏觀的, 如果能把每個細部點的氣壓、溼度、溫度匯集起來
<trying> imtxc: 要預測也非無可能...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/versionupdate/2012/12/133525.html
<fairywell28> imtxc, 你好
<imtxc> fairywell28: 好
<fairywell28> 嗯
<fairywell28> imtxc, 请问现在气象局做预测一般是用的什么方法？
<imtxc> fairywell28: 现在就是蒙
<fairywell28> 。。
<fairywell28> 不过有时候还是靠谱哈  ：）
<imtxc> fairywell28: 肯定靠谱, 我今天晚上7点40也能大概知道明天嘛天气
<fairywell28> imtxc, 你了解气象局具体用的什么预测算法吗？ c4.5  hmm  gmm  还是啥？
<imtxc> fairywell28: ........lol
<imtxc> ||||
<trying> imtxc: http://www.cma.gov.cn/2011qxfw/2011qsjgx/ 你看你那邊的站台數多嗎 @_@
<tryit> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn/conky-howto.xml
<trying> tryit @_@
<tryit> trying, ^_^
<trying> lol
<imtxc> trying: 你们元旦放假几天
<trying> 12/29 ~ 1/1
<fairywell28> imtxc, 额。。 是不是不是给予预测算法，而是大气动力学？
<imtxc> fairywell28: 我我我我我错了
<imtxc> trying: 你们和谐
<trying> 和諧? 什麼意思 @_@?
<fairywell28> 求气象局的朋友内幕教导。
<imtxc> trying: 我们1 2 3 放假,然后连续8天上班
<trying> imtxc: 我們昨天也上班啊... 為了補 31 的假
<imtxc> trying: ....
<fairywell28> trying, 您也在气象局啊？
<trying> fairywell28: 非也, 但對氣象有興趣
<fairywell28> trying, 能大致说说气象局的预报是什么方法吗？谢谢
<trying> fairywell28: 脫不了統計和機率分析
<trying> fairywell28: 有沒看過氣象圖?
<fairywell28> trying, 大气动力学+统计学习？
<trying> fairywell28: http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7/forecast/fcst/Data/I04.jpg
<fairywell28> 气象图，就是一个EM拟合？
<fairywell28> logistic 回归？？
<fairywell28> 这写图是气象站的参数作的插值把
<trying> 這個圖就包含各個測量點的氣壓、溫溼度和能見度等資料
<trying> 你也可以看到空氣是一坨一坨的, 像現在就有個高氣壓往台灣來
<fairywell28> 这个是不是就是预测的第一步，当前的气象情况？
<fairywell28> 高气压怎么看
<trying> 每一個小圓形帶著一根棒子的, 就是測量點的資料
<trying> 小圓形的左上就是攝氏的溫度
<trying> 小圓形又是全黑的, 代表能見度不佳
<trying> H/L = High/Low
<trying> http://meteocentre.com/info/symboles_meteo_en.gif
<trying> 這張很詳細
<fairywell28> 好，我先看看再来请教
<trying> 不過如果說要最的天氣圖, 我會推薦韓國氣象局的
<trying> http://web.kma.go.kr/eng/weather/images/analysischart_pop.jsp
<abine1> 病毒啊
<abine1> 这个图片有木马
<trying> 觀測點夠多, 而且最清楚
<abine1> 不要点
<trying> abine1: 你用 IE?
<abine1> 提示说要我输入密码
<trying> 哪一個 URL?
<abine1> 然后就是提示恶意代码试图控制
<abine1> 就是你刚才发的图片
<trying> 你用的 browser 是?
<abine1> 火狐
<abine1> 走了
<abine1> 先去开吃
<trying> url 來一下
<trying> 真妙, 我也是用 firefox, 沒出現要輸入密碼啊
<Inode_lf> ofan: 在不
<maplebeats> 我也是firefox～～没有任何问题:)
<trying> abine1: 你可能要向國務院信息工程組詢問一下
<ofan> Inode_lf: 恩
<Inode_lf> ofan: 我在捣腾darling,所有的依赖都要自个编译，其中一个依赖安装过了，怎么都提示没装，郁闷
<ofan> Inode_lf: 没用过...
<Inode_lf> 。hecking for KQUEUE... configure: error: Package requirements (libkqueue) were not met:
<Inode_lf> ofan: 我把错误提示给你看下，你教我怎么弄
<Inode_lf> ofan:
<Inode_lf> ofan: Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<abine1> http://meteocentre.com/info/symboles_meteo_en.gif
<trying> abine1: 你在大陸嗎?
<abine1> 上面这个就是带有恶意代码的网址了
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 我打开的时候收到恶意代码控制警告
<abine1> 弹出一个输入管理员密码的窗口
<trying> abine1: 這可能只有你一個人遇到
<abine1> 不知道哦
<trying> 我這邊試了 IE, chrome, firefox, safari, 共計四台電腦都沒這情況
<abine1> 木马是可以藏在图片里面的
<trying> abine1: 你該 scan 一下你的電腦了 @_@
<abine1> 干嘛SCAN我的电脑
<abine1> 你的电脑没有提示，并不代表那个网址没有问题
<trying> 你的電腦應該有問題
<abine1> 就是说你的浏览器有漏洞的话
<trying> 否則就是... 你的 DNS 有問題 @_@?
<trying> 你有試過 chrome 了嗎?
<abine1> 就是被运行恶意代码的
<abine1> 根本不会有提示
<trying> 經由 gmail 寄送也無找出任何惡意的東西
<abine1> 我用的是最新版本的火狐
<abine1> 没有用Chrome
<trying> 你可以拍一下出現要你輸入帳號密碼的圖嗎?
<trying> firefox 17.0.1?
<abine1> 现在已经没有了
<abine1> 我已经拒绝输入用户密码
<trying> 感覺比較像你被 DNS hijacking
<trying> 建議你改用 google 的 dns
<trying> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<abine1> 这是一个很明显的利用浏览器漏洞攻击
<abine1> 用不了那个的
<abine1> 用那个就上不了网了
<trying> 目前還無人可重現這情況, 你的系統是?
<trying> why? GFW 的關係嗎?
<abine1> Ubuntu12.04.1LTS
<abine1> 32位的
<abine1> 不能重现，意味着那些点击链接的人，他们的浏览器已经中招啦
<abine1> 没有任何提示
<abine1> 懂么
<abine1> 已经被恶意代码入侵
<maplebeats> 点了那个会产生什么情况
<abine1> 浏览器漏洞的话，可以用来远程控制电脑
<abine1> 变成肉鸡
<maplebeats> 。。。我还真想变成肉鸡:)
<abine1> 饭团你吃肯德基多一点就行了
<abine1> 病毒木马是无处不在的
<abine1> Linux系统也并非真的很安全
<abine1> 要是用Linux系统的用户和win系统一样多的话
<abine1> 那linux系统上的恶意代码也是非常的多
<abine1> 就如同安卓系统一样
<abine1> 恶意代码通过系统内核，浏览器或者其他软件的漏洞入侵Linux系统
<maplebeats> abine1: 恩恩～
<abine1> 想方设法获取超级用户权限
<ofan> 谁用过sqlalchemy
<abine1> 三猩的处理器就有一个严重的漏洞了
<maplebeats> abine1: 被提权了就没办法了:(
<abine1> 导致用三猩处理器的手机，平板电脑都中招
<abine1> 任何攻击程序都可以利用这个漏洞获取最高权限
<abine1> 进行任何的操作，
<abine1> 没任何提示
<maplebeats> abine1: 呃:(
<abine1> 木马从来都是非常危险的
<abine1> 精心设计
<abine1> linux内核的漏洞都不知道有多少
<abine1> 只要那些有心的黑客耐心查找
<abine1> 就有可能找到各种危险的漏洞
<maplebeats> 本来就是呃。。。开源的优势不是漏洞少。。。
<abine1> 就像苹果手机的系统一样
<abine1> 找到苹果系统的漏洞
<abine1> 就可以提权越狱了
<trying> 三星並非處理器的漏洞, 而是三星的工程人員在 kernel 加了一個直接讀寫 memory 的方法
<abine1> 苹果手机越狱是访问一个网页点击一下就越狱了
<trying> 但權限設置不當, 導致任何 user 都可以讀寫 memory 的內容
<abine1> 就是因为这个网页上的代码利用了苹果系统的漏洞
<trying> abine1: 如果你愿意去看後面的那些技術細節, 就不會講出「访问一个网页点击一下就越狱」
<abine1> 获取了超级用户权限
<abine1> 后面的细节就是你要找到那个漏洞
<abine1> 然后针对这个漏洞开发一个攻击代码
<trying> 沒有東西是沒有漏洞的, 我必須這麼說
<abine1> 来获取权限
<abine1> 嗯
<cfy> 软文
<abine1> 是软件都有漏洞
<abine1> 只是发现或者没发现而已
<trying> 縱使是 kernel 亦同, 所以任何人只要取得一個  user shell, 就絕對能取得 root
<abine1> 有了ROOR权限就掌握了系统的生杀大权了
<abine1> 开启后门
<abine1> 下载木马
<abine1> 都是没有任何提示的
<abine1> 没有任何窗口
<abine1> 一切都是悄无声息
<trying> 建議你現在這麼做, 拔除你電腦上的網路線或關閉無線網路, 如此一來就可避免被黑
<abine1> 不去访问那些未知的网址连接
<abine1> 还好一点了
<trying> 如果仍擔心藍芽、EMP 攻擊等等, 建議立即關閉電腦電源, 並用鋁箔完整包覆電腦, 拉一條金屬線接地
<abine1> 老子的电脑没有蓝牙功能
<abine1> 不用担心蓝牙攻击
<abine1> 就是攻击也不怕了
<abine1> 就是一个虚拟机系统而已
<abine1> 完了以后
<maplebeats> pulseaudio可以把蓝牙功能去掉么
<abine1> 删除掉
<abine1> 没用过
<abine1> 不知道
<maplebeats> 老是在日志里报bluetools的错误，我都看恶心了
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 你把蓝牙的组件给卸载了啊
<abine1> 这样就没有提示了
<maplebeats> abine1: 就是因为没有蓝牙组件才报错
<maplebeats> abine1: 明显编译进pulseaudio里面了
<abine1> 在软件包管理器里查找带有蓝牙安装的软件
<abine1> 找出来
<abine1> 然后都删除了
<abine1> 就不会提示了
<maplebeats> 咦，，pulseaudio是怎么自启动的...
<abine1> 系统里面有设置了那些程序可以自启动的
<abine1> init.d
<maplebeats> abine1: ....
<maplebeats> abine1: 我systemd呢
<abine1> 具体是哪个你要查网页了
<abine1> 那个不是声音的吗
<abine1> 要是不启动的话，你的系统会没有声音的
<abine1> imtxc: 你出生了
<imtxc> abine1: 是我的网重生了
<abine1> 或者你投胎转世了
<imtxc> abine1: 现在是灵童
<imtxc> abine1: 还不参拜?
<abine1> 大佛
<airead> abine1, 你知道的好多哦
<abine1> 神啊
<abine1> imtxc: 你要吃蜡烛么
<imtxc> abine1: 肤浅 我要是肉
<abine1> 灵童就不用吃肉了
<abine1> 那是凡夫俗子吃的
<abine1> 吃蜡烛，香火，
<imtxc> abine1: å¼±
<imtxc> abine1: 吃肉的才是活佛
<abine1> 佛不杀生
<abine1> 怎能吃肉
<imtxc> abine1: 买啊
<imtxc> abine1: 你们进供啊
<abine1> 我们进贡的是香火蜡烛
<abine1> 金银纸钱
<ofan> yunfan: /user/1 是不是比 /user?id=1 更restful?
<abine1> 话说回来
<abine1> 这里的和尚都带金表
<abine1> 抽烟
<abine1> 开轿车
<abine1> 玩手机
<abine1> 上网聊QQ的
<abine1> 和尚抽烟我是亲眼所见了
<abine1> 那些买肉吃牛肉火锅的
<abine1> 去理发店按摩洗头
<abine1> 就不知道了
<maplebeats> abine1: 和尚现在都要高学历
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 没有高学历看不懂经文啊
<abine1> 成不了高僧
<abine1> 只能在厨房打杂
<abine1> 挑水烧火砍柴做饭
<\rs> ofan: 是
<ofan> \rs: O 有介绍这种约定的材料么
<ofan> /user/1/delete 是不是比 /delete/1 要好？
<\rs> ofan: 不知道。用自己看着順的吧
<\rs> ofan: DELETE /user/1 而不是 /user/1/delete
<ofan> \rs: 恩，不过都看明白，/delete/1 不是很明确
<\rs> ofan: 我看這個的（我沒有太多網頁開發經驗）http://guides.rubyonrails.org/routing.html
<\rs> ofan: 儘可能對應到 HTTP verb
<trying> http://disp.cc/b/27-4KRx
<dwjie> ....
<dwjie> hi
<dwjie> ls
<ofan> \rs: rhanks
<ofan> \rs: thanks
<dwjie> ofan: sss
<ofan> trying: 这是啥
<trying> ofan: 有聽過 ptt 嗎?
<ofan> trying: 知道
<ofan> 字体太大了
<trying> ofan: 算是 ptt 的仿製品吧, web based
<ofan> 哦
<trying> 字太大... ya, 因為 bbs 是 80x24 的
<ofan> trying: 我说web的
<trying> 地震
<trying> 好搖
<trying> yes, 因為台灣很多人是 full screen 的在上 ptt, 似乎 disp.cc 就是想仿製出 80x24 那種效果
<trying> 好搖, 我頭暈了
<ofan> 。。
<abine1> http://b264.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V10AOEZZ2UHJVP/OmWTwvKR*aV92LEZwrw8NZRSXTuu2mjIJwUayvL6*lo!/b/dIV*ZJ1XFwAA&bo=IAP.AQAAAAABAPs!
<trying> abine1: 你這個圖有........
<abine1> 有神马？？
<trying> 有檢查 referer 啦, 看不到內容
<abine1> http://b266.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V10AOEZZ2UHJVP/wmCvh2saZN*0BGccfr9zie7OfpCw0eUYxI43E44.HjQ!/b/dGqwmJ58AgAA&bo=IAMCAgAAAAABAAQ!
<trying> http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7/earthquake/Data/quake/EC1223141343212.htm
<trying> 規模 4.3
<trying> 還 okay
<abine1> 上次，哪个说在NZ岛了
<abine1> 出来一下
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<ofan> dom有insertBefore就没有个insertAfter...
<imtxc> trying: 那还不跑?
<trying> imtxc: 不跑啦... 之前百年大地震時我住的這裡都沒倒了
<trying> 旁邊就是台北 101, 101 都沒事了 @_@
<imtxc> trying: 牛
<trying> XD
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 今天周日
<palomino|working> 是阿
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 你还上班?
<palomino|working> 加班嘛
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 我擦.....
<palomino|working> 今天冷得很。。
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 周六加班还行 周日加班没听说过
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 什么行业?
<palomino|working> it~
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 错 具体行业
<palomino|working> information technology
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 显然是it 关键是什么需求类型的行业
<palomino|working> 额。。
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 你竟然不知道....
<palomino|working> 娱乐?
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 游戏开发?
<palomino|working> yeah
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 也需要加班么
<palomino|working> sure
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 不可思议 我以为游戏开发不需要赶工程呢
<palomino|working> ......更得赶了
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 让他们先玩旧的就是了
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 暴雪类跳票是必须的
<palomino|working> 要有暴雪那么nb也行。。
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 盛大?
<palomino|working> no
<palomino|working> 小不点的小公司
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 大圣?
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 你这样的老手 为什么还留在小公司?
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 莫非你是老板了?
<ofan> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av419422/
<palomino|working> 是阿
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 或者老板的女婿了?
<palomino|working> .......
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 老板的女婿?
<palomino|working> no
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 你是老板?
<palomino|working> kinda
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 知道了 合伙人
 * palomino|working momo gebjgd 
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 你们老板很鸡
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 或者说你们的主要合伙人很鸡
<nopcall> 今天好冷清啊。。
<gebjgd> nopcall: 都死了
<trying> www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7HL5wYqAbU&hd=1
<maplebeats> 彩字怎么打
<adam8157> 什么彩字?
<gebjgd> maplebeats: google
<gebjgd> adam8157: irc里的彩色字体
<adam8157> gebjgd: 哦, 这个频道被我+c了
<adam8157> 什么彩字?
<adam8157> 现在看到了吧
<adam8157> lol
<gebjgd> adam8157: 流氓
<trying> lo
<adam8157> gebjgd: 哈哈
<trying> lol
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 看到了么 五颜六色的蛋蛋
<adam8157> maplebeats: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/09/print-colored-text-through-irc/
<imtxc_> .......
<ofan> -h
<imtxc> zenme 
<ofan> 彩色的蛋蛋
<imtxc> 还要插件啊?
<ofan> lol
<maplebeats> pidgin插件叫什么啊
<imtxc> 还是黑白好
<ofan> 蛋疼
<gebjgd> [,2]test
 * ofan gebjgd: 老色鬼
<ofan> gebjgd: 老色鬼
<gebjgd> ofan, 揉揉
<gebjgd> ofan, 揉揉
<ofan> gebjgd: 我一同学不知道‘蛋疼’什么意思
<gebjgd> ofan, 揉揉
<gebjgd> ofan: 她没有蛋
<ofan> gebjgd 有蛋
<fivesheep> yo
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就不知道了
<gebjgd> ofan: 让她给拔了?
<ofan> gebjgd: 看没看一撸向西
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有
<gebjgd> ofan: 地址
<ofan> gebjgd http://movie.douban.com/subject/10752040/
<tryit> 终于配置好了…… gnus+dovecot+offlineimap+msmtp
<imtxc> tryit: 用来做什么
<ofan> tryit: 蛋疼不
<tryit> imtxc, mailing list
<imtxc> tryit: 蛋疼
<ofan> gebjgd http://kuai.xunlei.com/d/QydXCgJOfABy19VQe3a?p=990417 不知道是不是
<tryit> imtxc, 以前没接触过这么些概念，了解了不少东西，嘿嘿
<imtxc> tryit: 哦啊....
<gebjgd> ofan: 你个在美国的人 还用什么渣雷
<ofan> gebjgd: 也可以用，我有vip
<gebjgd> ofan: 我没有
<ofan> gebjgd: 给你个？
 * imtxc 什么vip都不如找个靠谱的isp来的实在...
<stardiviner> 在virtualbox里怎么无法播放视频？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 那就是你virtualbox里面软件没安装对的原因了
<imtxc> stardiviner: 解码什么的
<gebjgd> ofan: 问题是linux下怎么用?
<gebjgd> ofan: linux下能用么
<ofan> gebjgd: aria2c
<imtxc> gebjgd: 不是有个下载xunlei离线的脚本么
<ofan> 离线下好后，aria2c高速下载
<ofan> 装个浏览器插件就行
<ofan> gebjgd: 在你的dockstar上开个aria2c的rpc服务器
<maplebeats> 旋风离线无压力
<imtxc> maplebeats: 也要vip吧/
<maplebeats> imtxc: 蹭别人的:)
<imtxc> ....
<ofan> 加速通道可以跑到满速
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我安装了解码包
<stardiviner> imtxc: 就是打开视频后，那个视频软件跳出来一会儿又自动关闭了，换了几个软件一样的结果
<gebjgd> ofan: 给个账户
<imtxc> stardiviner: 那它也应该和虚拟机没什么关系
<imtxc> stardiviner: 装的什么系统
<ofan> gebjgd: 等下
<stardiviner> imtxc: win7
<stardiviner> imtxc: 因为我不在虚拟机里的win7 ghost版本也是一样的，不同之处只在于一个是在虚拟机里，一个在硬盘上，于是我就怀疑是虚拟机的问题了
<imtxc> stardiviner: 可能性不大
<imtxc> 请教谁知道firefox里面能不能选择声卡啊.....
<imtxc> 现在播放器用USB声卡, 浏览器用自带声卡 蛋疼
<stardiviner> imtxc: 检查下firefox是否有这样设置的选项，要么去about：config看，否则没可能设置了
<ofan> imtxc: flash吧
<imtxc> ofan: 有flash  也有豆瓣插件
<jianghu> woju莴苣，在啊
<jianghu> 各位好久不见啊
<whqing> 我是刚来的，嘿嘿
<imtxc> jianghu: whqing 好
<nopcall> 话说linux 上看3d电影有什么特殊要求么？
<maplebeats> nopcall: 播放器。。
<nopcall> maplebeats: 那显示器有什么要求么 播放器有个bino就成了？
<gebjgd> nopcall: 你还是等裸眼3d吧
<gebjgd> nopcall: 现在的3d技术还不成熟
<stardiviner> Does anybody can help me ? VirtualBox Error: Start tag expected, '<' not found.
<stardiviner> Location: '/home/chris/VirtualBox VMs/Windows 7/Windows 7.vbox', line 1 (0), column 1.
<stardiviner> /build/buildd/virtualbox-4.1.18-dfsg/src/VBox/Main/src-server/MachineImpl.cpp[708] (nsresult Machine::registeredInit()).
<stardiviner> Result Code:
<stardiviner> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<stardiviner> Component:
<stardiviner> VirtualBox
<stardiviner> Interface:
<stardiviner> IVirtualBox {c28be65f-1a8f-43b4-81f1-eb60cb516e66}
<nopcall> gebjgd: 。。我就看到网上有那些3d的电影 想想戴上眼镜会不会有点效果呢。
<bye_bye> nopcall: 左右3d, 需要显示器支持.
<bye_bye> nopcall: 跟播放器的关系不大.
<gebjgd> nopcall: 没啥意思
<bye_bye> nopcall: 除非你是希望把左右3d转成红蓝3d
<bye_bye> nopcall: 显示器会把左右双屏, 变成适合他的3d.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我装了个暴风影音……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 为了把左右 3d 转红蓝 3d ，我向流氓妥协了。
<bye_bye> nopcall: win下用kmplayer可以左右转红蓝, 但是linux我就不知道了.
<bye_bye> nopcall: 红蓝3d不需要显示器支持, 是屌丝必备...
<nopcall> bye_bye: = =我看到有些小电影 你懂的。。就想知道能不能放。
<gebjgd> nopcall: 蛋疼
<ofan> nopcall: 毛片还看3d的，真奢侈
<ofan> 蛋疼
<imtxc> 没会员下载这迅雷快船的东西好慢啊
<nopcall> = =#肿么了 肿么了 我就好奇而已 不行么。
<ofan> 网上的oauth教程怎么都这么烂
<archl> ofan: 你写个吧
<archl> ofan: 呕饭。
<ofan> archl: 我要写还用找？
<abine1> 用户抱怨称三星Galaxy S III存突然死机问题
<abine1> 腾讯科技讯（小贝）北京时间12月23日消息，据国外媒体报道，一些三星Galaxy S III用户抱怨称，他们的手机会突然死机，手机会在彻夜充电，或者屏幕锁定之后无法启动。
<abine1> 买S3的傻眼了吧？
<archl> ofan: 看完了，你就可以写了
<archl> abine1: 。。。
<archl> abine1: 幸灾乐祸
<abine1> archl: 算不上了
<archl> abine1: 没有负面消息的东西真少。
<abine1> archl: 苹果手机和一台笔记本电脑
<abine1> 你选那一样//？？
<archl> abine1: 哦。礼物还是我自己用。
<archl> abine1: 笨，我肯定讨厌苹果
<archl> abine1: 别拿我做例子。
<archl> abine1: 笨蛋。
<abine1> 有人愿意花7000块钱买个最新出的苹果5手机
<abine1> 不用愿意花5000块钱买个电脑
<abine1> 那人买苹果手机连个歌曲都没得下载
<abine1> 要跑到手机店里给人家帮忙下载
<wujie> eer
<gebjgd> abine1: 你被苹果手机砸了 还是怎么了？
<abine1> 木有
<abine1> 是人家拿苹果手机给我帮忙下载歌
<abine1> 我告诉他我的电脑没有那个同步软件
<abine1> 下载不了
<gebjgd> abine1: 直接usb就行了
<abine1> 让他到手机店里去
<abine1> 不能用USB直接拖放的
<abine1> 要用同步进去的
<gebjgd> abine1: 好垃圾的苹果啊
<abine1> 不然，那些歌曲无法识别
<abine1> 还有那些视频，软件都是要同步进去
<abine1> 的
<abine1> 不能直接拖放进去
<abine1> 要用苹果的那个iTunes软件同步
<piggybox> 你当手机是usb盘啊
<gebjgd> piggybox: 当然了
<gebjgd> piggybox: android手机直接能当usb盘用
<alvin_rxg> 话说，以前一同学的 shuffle 当时就是不用 iTunes 直接当U盘操作的…
<piggybox> gebjgd:  那也要刷过吧
<alvin_rxg> ... 刷什么…
<alvin_rxg> 大哥！你们能不能陈述事实啊！！！不要陈述猜测啊！！！ 烦躁
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不需要
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  那个u盘模式不能拖歌的，我记得
<gebjgd> piggybox: 直接就能用
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 我想踢你了
<abine1> 关键是那里的软件要同步才能识别
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: jagd 不来这的很大原因就是这。
<abine1> 你直接拖进去就是不行
<abine1> JAGd是哪位大神
<abine1> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 言论自由
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天去了一个我的德国老朋友家里
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是自由的瞎猜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正好他有个中国人在他那里做客
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你猜猜那个中国人月薪多少
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  sorry，我以为上下文是手机当u盘随便灌应用和音乐进去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在bröse上班
<gebjgd> piggybox: android可以
<jusss> 刚看完the man from earth
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 月薪多少？
<jusss> gebjgd: 昨晚看了the dreamers
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 之前不是有漫画说那谁的，方舟子怎么骂韩寒的嘛。。。 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/9fe26948jw1dpgzp5msn5j.jpg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈哈
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: ...
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  表生气嘛，我又没android，当然只能问gebjgd，你让我陈述什么？
<alvin_rxg> 收回这句话即可 『12:30:54      piggybox | gebjgd:  那也要刷过吧』
<piggybox> 那是个疑问句。。。现在知道了就收回吧
<alvin_rxg> 这不是普通的疑问句…它的重心在你猜测的东西上。。
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 你是啥手机来着
<imtxc> 这么严肃了
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  你想多了。。。
<alvin_rxg> :D
<gebjgd> piggybox: 这么说吧 android比ios强太多了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不是一个时代的东西
<savr> anyone want to recommend a voip service ?
<imtxc> adam8157: 主席的不是N9 么
<alvin_rxg> savr: nonoh.net
<adam8157> imtxc: 他早换了
<imtxc> roylez: 壕主席
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦对 前段时间他玩android游戏呢.
<savr> alvin_rxg: free lol awesome?
<savr> alvin_rxg: safe to give my social security number over this service rotfl?
<alvin_rxg> savr: its not freee acually
<alvin_rxg> *actually
<alvin_rxg> savr: that's not for your case..
<savr> china mobile to australia > free
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 那个网站是收费的么
<piggybox> gebjgd:  其实我现在也想去买个galaxy note了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 早日离开apple弱智大本营吧
<savr> alvin_rxg: isn't connecting for me :/
<alvin_rxg> savr: i'd love to recommend u the skype... get some cheap deal from taobao.com :D
<savr> alvin_rxg: problem with skype is I can't dial certain numbers I need to
<savr> e.g. 13 XX XX
<alvin_rxg> savr: voip is cheap, but not that well good for social security
<gebjgd> savr: voipraider
<savr> my previous voip provider isn't getting any renewal
<savr> I don't mind paying
<savr> I just need quality service
<savr> if it is a free then I don't care
<savr> thanks gebjgd
<piggybox> savr: I had that same issue on skype. Sometimes you need to key in the number by yourself instead of clicking from the concat list to make it work
<savr> piggybox: skype can't connect to 13 XX XX numbers...
<alvin_rxg> waht is 13xxxx? some 00xx forgot?
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  china mobile numbers
<gebjgd> savr: voipraider
<alvin_rxg> 可以的吧。我刚来德国的时候就是用 skype 打很多国内手机号的呀。很多 13 开头的号码。
<savr> alvin_rxg: australian services number
<gebjgd> savr: i use that everyday
<savr> e.g. for the phone company
<abine1> alvin_rxg: 你也在德国
<alvin_rxg> abine1: 我在火星
<abine1> 走了
<jusss> abine1: 你也在德国?
<trying> http://tree.oooo.tw/ 有人做了 svg 的版本  XD
<savr> gebjgd: not connecting
<alvin_rxg> Title: Christmas Tree (@ oooo.tw)
<alvin_rxg> 机器人不在？。。
<trying> 你不是嗎 @_@?
<piggybox> 上船逃走了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那人月薪13k欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 税前
<imtxc> ||||||||||||||
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ||||
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上海人
<savr> alvin_rxg: can't dial to chinese mobile or landline
<gebjgd> savr: it works with voipraider
<savr> gebjgd: also getting The call was disconnected
<gebjgd> savr: windows?
<gebjgd> savr: or linux?
<savr> ubuntu
<gebjgd> savr: with ?
<savr> both nonoh and voipraider
<gebjgd> savr: no i mean what kind of client?
<savr> gebjgd: the callback service
<gebjgd> savr: aha
<gebjgd> savr: web then callback service
<savr> try voip client?
<gebjgd> savr: maybe but now the linphone does not work
<gebjgd> savr: twinkle
<savr> I can use the android clinet
 * adam8157 nexus 4神马时候能供货啊
<gebjgd> savr: then use android voip client
<gebjgd> adam8157: 没有时间供货
<savr> I've installed the nonoh client
<savr> but it doesn't allow me to make calls without credit
<jusss> adam8157: 你要抛弃你的诺基亚了？
<adam8157> jusss: 必须啊
<jusss> adam8157: 为啥
<adam8157> jusss: 软件
<jusss> adam8157: 笔记本上的软件还满足不了你？
<adam8157> jusss: 不行
<imtxc> jusss: 出门看地图
<jusss> imtxc: 哦
<jusss> adam8157: 那怎么没考虑苹果
<imtxc> 话说昨天重新登陆了一下手机上的kindle,发现已经成了z.cn的书店了,跟kindle不能同步了.....
<adam8157> jusss: 讨厌苹果的生态系统
<jusss> adam8157: 笔记本也可以看地图呀，我就梦想有一天买个小包背着我的笔记本出去旅游
<imtxc> jusss: 那么说买本地图也能看嘛
<jusss> adam8157: 300块钱买个诺基亚3G的s40机，然后用它当猫，然后小本本就可以看地图了
<imtxc> .....
<jusss> imtxc: 额，其实我不会看地图，我分不清东西南北，我小学老师讲东西南北那节课时，我没在，于是到现在我也分不清
<imtxc> jusss: 所以啊,要用手机的指南针功能配合
<imtxc> jusss: 看之前默念一边上北下南... 然后对照一下指南针,再看的路过......
<jusss> imtxc: ...我很少出去，
<imtxc> jusss: 正因为宅才在出门找个什么地方的时候需要一个地图指引.
<imtxc> jusss: 交际花啊,驴友啊什么用到的其实比较少吧,他们都有经验
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 上北下南，左西右東
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 中間 黃
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 聽說你那邊出現 外星生命體了 ，還是利用 空間的 第五級 宇宙文明
<tryit> 这gentoo用户多吗？
<jusss> tryit: 这里都是ubuntu
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 昨晚看了 戏梦巴黎这部电影
<maplebeats> jusss: 你骗谁呢
<tryit> jusss, o
<tryit> jusss, 呵呵
<maplebeats> tryit: 别信jusss的..
<tryit> maplebeats, 我假装相信了，:-)
<jusss> maplebeats: 神都用ubuntu
<jusss> maplebeats: 你的日志里也写你装了ubuntu
<gebjgd> tryit: 这里都是用arch的
<maplebeats> jusss: 你还真信了啊
<tryit> gebjgd, 我也假装相信下
<cleamoon> tryit, 这里都是用windows的
<iyzsong> m.m
 * XwinX 用 dos 的
<jusss> android里的那个tty setting是啥？
<jusss> android tty setting tty hco tty vco
<maplebeats> sed ‘:s;s/a/b;t s'求解释...
<lenovo> chatzilla is best
<maplebeats> sed 的:s和t s是什么玩意:(
<trying> label :-)
<maplebeats> Label for b and t commands.
<maplebeats> 不是很明白
<Guest1145> 大家好
<maplebeats> 好
<jusss> maplebeats: 我四级感觉必挂了
<Guest1145> 怎么没人啊
<maplebeats> jusss: 你才大几，怕什么
<maplebeats> jusss: 我也挂定了，NND，作文题目都没看懂
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你明明是用红旗汉化版
<jusss> maplebeats: 大二。。。
<XwinX> gebjgd: 胡说
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你不忠贞
<Guest1145> 不是失业率问题？
<XwinX> gebjgd: 饭可以乱吃, 话不能乱说
<XwinX> gebjgd: 哪来的红旗汉化版
<XwinX> gebjgd: 你做的啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 我该做点什么
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你们做的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我从来没听说过
<maplebeats> jusss: 打游戏
<gebjgd> XwinX: 装
<jusss> maplebeats: 额，上午打了一上午的游戏了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你得罪红旗的人了 :D
<XwinX> gebjgd: 装啥?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 汉化组的人不平了
<jusss> maplebeats: 你们tx代理的泡菜游戏dnf
<maplebeats> jusss: 去玩WOW
<maplebeats> jusss: 都玩些什么游戏
<jusss> maplebeats: 你给我搞两件神器吧，从你们tx的服务器上
<jusss> maplebeats: 据说今晚开体验复
<tryit> maplebeats, info sed
<maplebeats> jusss: 去玩WOW！！！
<jusss> maplebeats: 没win...
<maplebeats> jusss: 那你DNF怎么玩的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 你才汉化组
<jusss> maplebeats: 而且你的wow是国服？
<maplebeats> jusss: 当然是国服，nnd，我台服被永封了
<tryit> maplebeats, 你给的sed的例子不完整吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 点卡是包月的还是买小时的？
<gebjgd> XwinX: 哈哈
<maplebeats> tryit: 恩，我只是想知道一个label是怎么用的
<maplebeats> jusss: 小时
<tryit> maplebeats, sed中的label相当于while{}循环而已
<tryit> maplebeats, 只有成功执行了s///替换操作之后才会跳到label，然后重复
<jusss> maplebeats:
<jusss> maplebeats:
<jusss> maplebeats:
<jusss> maplebeats: 空格原来也可以发送
<jusss> maplebeats: 好gaoji
<maplebeats> tryit: 哦哦，好像有些明白了。。。我去试试
<tryit> maplebeats, info sed中讲得很明白
<tryit> maplebeats,
<tryit> `t LABEL'
<tryit>      Branch to LABEL only if there has been a successful `s'ubstitution
<tryit>      since the last input line was read or conditional branch was taken.
<tryit>      The LABEL may be omitted, in which case the next cycle is started.
<sjd_zeus>    
<sjd_zeus>                       
<sjd_zeus>  
<sjd_zeus>           
<sjd_zeus>                                
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<jusss>  
<tryit> maplebeats, http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/sed.html
<jusss>  
<black_angel> 为什么 SUSE 的 logo 是一条变色龙呢？
<alvin_rxg> Title: sed学习笔记 — funexploit 1.0 documentation (@ readthedocs.org)
<jusss>  
<maplebeats> roylez: 可以出来干掉jusss了
<void1> kick
<black_angel> jusss, 想被踢
<jusss> maplebeats: 你妹
<black_angel> 再玩就把你给 kick 了，lol
<maplebeats> tryit: thanks，我去仔细看看
<black_angel> 为什么 SUSE 的 logo 是一条变色龙呢？
<tryit> maplebeats, 我自己写的笔记，:-)
<maplebeats> tryit: 好习惯啊。。。我也想搞个doc了:(
<tryit> maplebeats, 不写笔记很多东西记不住
<black_angel> tryit, 我也觉得是
<sjd_zeus> 上小学开始就不写笔记的飘过
<tryit> black_angel, 我现在也经常会看自己的笔记
<black_angel> 将笔记写一遍，好多东西就进去了，本来不理解的都被搞懂了
<maplebeats> tryit: 我的笔记少。。。多数都google了 :(
 * adam8157 从不记笔记...
<tryit> adam8157, 不能与高人比肩……
 * black_angel 不记笔记理解不了呀
<maplebeats> adam8157:书拿来
<rudy__> 这个就是传说中的IRC？
 * black_angel 表示很淡定
<rudy__> 人不多
 * maplebeats 被吓跑了:(  adam8157
<adam8157> maplebeats: 没啊
<maplebeats> rudy__: 有人就不错了:(
<black_angel> rudy__, 要不你去 #ubuntu 或者 #emacs 频道转转
<rudy__> 刚才去了下 好像也没什么意思啊
<black_angel> 那里有全球的，绝对不会少
 * adam8157 圣诞愿望是美国nexus 4能够供货充足
<rudy__> 关键是搭不上话
<black_angel> 这个频道人是最多的了，看看 #emacs-cn 和 #fedora-cn 那才叫人少得可怜呀
<lenovo> ##windows频道也不错
<jusss> adam8157: 一个月前不是nexus 4在米果又放了一次货吗？当时ofan不是通知你了吗
<adam8157> jusss: 8G的那是
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你准备代购
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我自己买一台用
<jusss> adam8157: 你想要多大的？你该不会在nexus上装啥大东西吧
<gebjgd> a
<gebjgd> adam8157: 还是代购啊
<gebjgd> adam8157: 莫非你有美国信用卡
<adam8157> gebjgd: 双币卡可以的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我的德国信用卡不行 不知道为什么
<adam8157> gebjgd: 实践证明... google checkout支持国际信用卡
<black_angel> 我 QQ 被冻结了，因为我在上面写了一句话：反对GCD的儿童洗脑教育，然后被冻结了。
<rudy__> 为什么我用FIREFOX听歌 CPU使用率很高啊
<trying> 什麼是 GCD?
<black_angel> lol，这种冻结方式，真TM开心
<gebjgd> black_angel: 你很勇敢 你快被喝菊花茶了
<black_angel> gebjgd, 可能查水表的几天后就过来啦
<trying> @_@
<gebjgd> black_angel: 恭喜你
<trying> okay, 我懂了
<black_angel> gebjgd, 要不请你们到我家来喝茶
<black_angel> 一起看查水表的
<gebjgd> black_angel: 你那里都是菊花茶 我不稀罕
<trying> 為何你們那邊會變成這樣  o_O
<black_angel> 什麼呀？
<trying> 查水表 lol
<jusss> 小白请教一个问题，我该学点什么？求方向
<black_angel> 你真當真呀
<black_angel> jusss, 學習泡妞
<black_angel> 你們認爲我的建議對不對呀
<trying> 我只聽過有人在家下載毛片, 有人就找上門了 XD
<black_angel> trying, 認真你就輸了
<trying> black_angel, 有道理
<jusss> black_angel: 我不是 富 帅那类的。。。
<trying> 那你的 QQ 要找誰領回?
<jusss> black_angel: 虽然我也想搞个妹子
<black_angel> trying, 不找了
<trying> black_angel, 明確的選擇
<black_angel> trying, 那麼麻煩的事我才不幹
<trying> XD
<trying> jusss: 還多久才畢業啊?
<black_angel> jusss, 找 ofan 給你介紹吧
<jusss> trying: 1年半
<black_angel> jusss, 找他幫你介紹個妹子呀，或者把他妹給弄到手
<gebjgd> jusss: 研究生?
<black_angel> LOL
<jusss> black_angel: ofan有妹子？
<jusss> gebjgd: ...你看我像吗
<black_angel> 哈哈
<trying> lol
<black_angel> 有人菊花被幹了一下
<black_angel> 話說 alvin_rxg 也太逗了
<alvin_rxg> 刷屏
<black_angel> 我們都知道呀
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 你妹
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 你妹
<trying> lol
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 你妹
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 你妹
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 你妹
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kickban
<trying> I never seen something like this before ....
<black_angel> 菊花又疼啦？
<black_angel> lol
<gebjgd> black_angel: 你的?
<black_angel> juss 的
<gebjgd> black_angel: 他没有菊花了
<black_angel> 沒看到 juss 剛被 alvin_rxg 幹了一炮嗎？
<black_angel> 逗死俺了
<gebjgd> black_angel: 你见过什么
<gebjgd> black_angel: 村里人第一次来县城吧
 * imtxc 刚来,好像错过什么了
<black_angel> gebjgd, 必須的
<black_angel> 寫筆記去啦，話說 oneleaf 好長時間沒見到呀，幹嘛去了
<black_angel> eexpress, 有看到 oneleaf 沒？
<_jusss> alvin_rxg: 你妹
<_jusss> alvin_rxg: 你妹
<rainmen> 呵呵
<black_angel> tryit, 話說你的筆記怎麼不能 share 呀
<tryit> black_angel, ？
<black_angel> tryit, 只好做 bookmark 了
 * alvin_rxg 大范围来一个
<widon> 12.04的计算器怎么那么难用啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: widon 换个就是了
<widon> 进制之间居然不能自动转换
<widon> gebjgd, 换哪一个啊
<gebjgd> widon 换个就是了
<gebjgd> widon: 不知道
<imtxc> 这么狠
<tryit> black_angel, 源代码在这https://github.com/funexploit/funexploit
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* funexploit/funexploit · GitHub (@ github.com)
<alvin_rxg> 还是不了。。
<XwinX> widon: 开个python解释器做计算器用
<gebjgd> widon: galculator-2.0-1
<jussssss> alvin_rxg: 你妹
<trying> lol
<trying> 別 ban web client 啊 @_@
<lenovo> lisp也可以做计算器用
<trying> 我都用這個的
<gebjgd> lenovo: 普通人用lisp当计算器?
<alvin_rxg> trying: 放心，是个单独的 ip
<trying> alvin_rxg, :-)
<black_angel> 我今天才發現 ubuntu 10.10 有個好玩快捷鍵 Super+w
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 你妹
<gebjgd> jussss: 你妹
<gebjgd> jussss: 来了
<imtxc> jussss: 你做什么了
<widon> 用人在windows下用cscope或者gnu global不
<lenovo> 我只用加减乘除
<lenovo> 特例是连加的那种
<lenovo> eg (+ 22 22 33 33 )等
<jussssssss> alvin_rxg: 你妹
<gebjgd> lenovo: .......
<piggybox> lenovo:  也只有这个省事
<gebjgd> lenovo: 好高级
 * imtxc 自动ban? h好像记得两年前还是一年前出现过这么个情况还是我出现幻觉了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 放他进来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 多有意思啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他不骂了就可以
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没关系 我骂他
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正闲来无事
 * imtxc 好像真是幻觉
<j_ussss> alvin_rxg: 你妹，为毛kickban
<j_ussss> alvin_rxg: 给了理由呀
<gebjgd> j_ussss: 你美
<gebjgd> j_ussss: 你妹
<gebjgd> j_ussss: 你妹
<lenovo> 如果只做这类的计算的话，这个比按计算器还快
<gebjgd> lenovo: 显然不只这类计算啊
<XwinX> gebjgd: j_ussss 骂的有新意点嘛
<trying> j_ussss: flood 不是個好的行為, 十五年前我就懂了
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你姐
<j_ussss> trying: 这又没bot
<black_angel> 王鵬你妹？
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我没姐
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你表妹
<j_ussss> trying: 而且又不是我一个人在测试空格，你也测试了呀
<j_ussss> 而且为毛是隔了几分钟后再kickban
<XwinX> gebjgd: 表妹到有几个
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你闺女多大了?
<eexpress> 这干嘛，你老婆的
<trying> 真的嗎 o_O?
<XwinX> gebjgd: 你想做我表妹夫?
<XwinX> gebjgd: 没闺女
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你不是有个孩子么
<j_ussss> eexpress: 我被连续ban了9个左右ip,呜呜
<XwinX> gebjgd: 难道一定是闺女?
<j_ussss> eexpress: 你帮我ban了德国老毛子的ip
<eexpress> 搞回来
<eexpress> 谁
<j_ussss> eexpress: 我被alvin那厮ban了最少9个ip
<eexpress> 嗯，搞他
<imtxc> j_ussss: log里面貌似没翻到你做了什么
<gebjgd> j_ussss: alvin是权贵
<lenovo> Yaaic - Yet Another Android IRC Client 好神奇的玩意
<j_ussss> imtxc: 对呀，我啥也没作，他ban了我9次
<j_ussss> eexpress: op
<rainmen1> 测试一下啊
<rainmen1> :-)
<eexpress> 这谁啊，居然翻我的信息
<eexpress> 破联想。
<imtxc> Topic set by alvin_rxg (~alvin_rxg@ip183145.wh.uni-hannover.de) on Thu, 23 Aug 2012 15:28:22 这个意思是不是就是这个频道是 alvin_rxg 的?
<XwinX> eexpress: 你用手机, 要不要我刷死你?
<j_ussss> imtxc: nope
<j_ussss> imtxc: 创始人貌似是那个那谁
<eexpress> 刷吧，测试下
<gebjgd> XwinX: 他土财主的  才不怕
<imtxc> j_ussss: 谁啊?
<black_angel> oneleaf
<j_ussss> imtxc: 忘了
<imtxc> 哦
<j_ussss> eexpress: 给我帽子
<black_angel> 不過好像近段時間看不一以oneleaf
<black_angel> 看不到
<eexpress> 不好输入啊
<black_angel> 五筆打快了就這樣
<eexpress> 明天搞他
<eexpress> 精神支持先
<eexpress> 支持掐架
<lenovo> 我只能说这是巧合。我是在百度irc贴吧看到的。没想到     :-)
<XwinX> eexpress: 支持 ee 掐架
<imtxc> eexpress: 跟权贵掐架......
<imtxc> 给大家每人一顶帽子然后掐
<eexpress> 德国法西斯
<XwinX> eexpress: 攻克柏林去
<lenovo> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1615211857  这是地址
<alvin_rxg> Title: 大家都用什么IRC客户端啊？我没用过，想问下下载什么的好。_irc吧_百度贴吧 (@ baidu.com)
<imtxc> XwinX: 明天派上门提本子lol
<lenovo> 我可没翻你信息哦
<XwinX> imtxc: 来吧, 在湖南
<imtxc> XwinX: 恩,我打湖南的快递电话
<imtxc> XwinX: 哈
<imtxc> XwinX: 你怎么跑去湖南了?
<XwinX> imtxc: 我在ee那里
<imtxc> XwinX: 这样啊
<XwinX> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> XwinX: 换工作了?
<XwinX> imtxc: 没啊
<imtxc> XwinX: ....那还跑去追随神了.
<XwinX> imtxc: 世界末日嘛
<imtxc> XwinX: 芥末日没到,尴尬.
<XwinX> imtxc: 嗯, 所以吃神一会
<imtxc> XwinX: 从湖南往来邮太贵了,等你回来了上门提
<XwinX> ...
<XwinX> imtxc: 不要
<imtxc> 嘛? XwinX
<XwinX> imtxc: 不要等我回来
<imtxc> XwinX: ......难道说....
<XwinX> imtxc: 说啥?
<imtxc>  难道等你回来就真的末日了.
 * imtxc 看来用不上usb3的本子了
<XwinX> imtxc: 山无棱、江水为竭, 我就回来了
<imtxc> 。。。。
<trying> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxKJKWf32js&hd=1
<alvin_rxg> Title: Popping Puzzles - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<trying> 這個好棒
<imtxc> 额，手机了，看不到。
<trying> 手機可以看吧 @_@
<imtxc> 我在朝内墙内
<trying> 原來如此, 懂你意思了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃要4儿子了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 想啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋渣
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐壕
<imtxc> 不好抢，一有货就让批发商屯起来了，要不看看别的型号吧 adam8157 ，再说lg质量也不一定好哪里去
<imtxc> 三星摔了很多次了依然坚挺。
<archl> adam8157 蛋蛋？
<adam8157> archl: 裸姐
<archl> adam8157 蛋蛋哥
<adam8157> archl: 裸罗姐
<XwinX> 肉麻
<archl> adam8157仍然在工作？
<adam8157> archl: 工作? 明天才周一呢
<archl> adam8157 我以为你 5+2 白加黑呢。
<adam8157> archl: 咋可能, 无聊了两天
<archl> adam8157 唔。以后也会捉住单单。
 * archl 要睡了。
 * archl 已经靠不住了，看电脑屏幕眼花。
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席
<gfrog> adam8157: 雅思考试费好便宜啊，竟然才1450
<adam8157> gfrog: 才
<gfrog> adam8157: 而且是RMB
<adam8157> gfrog: 才
<gfrog> adam8157: CCIE要1750呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是刀
<adam8157> gfrog: 考不过也是白考啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃裸考都够了呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 而且雅思是打分的，不算pass/not pass
<adam8157> gfrog: 扯. 没有7分不好使啊
 * gfrog 不过不知道公司给不给报销
<gfrog> 这只是乃自己的及格线吗 adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: 澳洲移民局的及格线啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃想去袋鼠国？
<cleamoon> gfrog, 考cae不好吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 野心噶
<adam8157> gfrog: 也行啊
<gfrog> cleamoon: 那是神马？
<cleamoon> gfrog, Certificate of Advanced English
 * gfrog 天啊，三观毁灭。 https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A-xsqZyCcAAHAUz.jpg cc adam8157 roylez_ hamo
<maplebeats> gfrog: fuck
 * maplebeats 重口味啊
<gfrog> cleamoon: 这是神马考试。。。 哎呀呀，为嘛儿每天都有新生词儿冒出来。
<gfrog> maplebeats: 喂喂，不要爆粗口哦
<nopcall> 我草 我后悔啊。。。我为什么手贱。
<trying> gfrog: ....
<cleamoon> gfrog, TNND重口了......节操不够呀......my eyes, my eyes.......
 * gfrog 忘了说，千万不要乱点哦
<cleamoon> gfrog, 那可不是新词，欧洲还是很认这个的......
<trying> 裝綠霸擋得住嗎?
 * adam8157 我的狗眼!!!
<gfrog> cleamoon: 欧洲国家说英语的不多吧。。
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> gfrog: 狠
 * black_angel oh my god. oh my grand-god. oh my grand-grand-...god.
<cleamoon> gfrog, 欧洲所有国家都能说英语......
<black_angel> 太强悍了，真是太强悍了
<black_angel> 节操不够用呀
 * maplebeats 节操一地:(
<newrest> 真疯狂了
<newrest> 有没有语音IRC的哇？
<cleamoon> 还是看凤姐养眼
<newrest> 晕，据说steam开始公测了，有试过的兄弟没
<black_angel> 突然觉得芙蓉姐也好多了
<black_angel> 给地址
<newrest> ==
<cleamoon> black_angel, 是的是的，你看春哥多女人呀
<newrest> 好像网络挂掉了？
<black_angel> cleamoon, 找到知音呀
<cleamoon> black_angel, 看完那个全球非基男人都成知音了。看看自己老婆，简直是仙女呀
<newrest> http://www.linuxfans.org/archives/2102
<alvin_rxg> Title: Steam Linux 测试版客户端公测 | 中国Linux公社 - 十年，公社一直与你相伴 (@ linuxfans.org)
<black_angel> cleamoon, 很悲剧，还没有老婆的说
<newrest> 。。。。有老婆了，就能随意折腾了
<newrest> 据说新出的一路向西不错
<cleamoon> black_angel, 我也没有....
<black_angel> 网络这么慢，得用代理来上才行呀
<black_angel> 估计是服务器被挣爆了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 开源的显卡驱动 现在用chrome播放flash相当的给力了
<newrest> chrome这个怪胎，我就从来没有装上过，NND
<gebjgd> newrest: 有什么装不上的 源里面有
<newrest> 我用LFS
<newrest> 就没有找到Y的源码在哪儿
<gebjgd> newrest: arch路过
<black_angel> Dependency is not satisfiable: libjpeg-turbo8
<newrest> IRC有独立帐号么？
<gebjgd> newrest: chrome没有源码
<gebjgd> newrest: 只有bin
<gebjgd> newrest: 显然有
<newrest> 这Y的，我也没有看到它靠碰的BIN
<newrest> 现在 FF很没有节操，看个大网页直接卡死
<gebjgd> google官方下载
<newrest> 没有找到~~我该下哪个版本的BIN？
 * maplebeats firefox很容易因为单个网页而整个卡死，坑爹
<newrest> 是的，严重坑爹
<gebjgd> newrest: lfs你不用包管理器的?
<newrest> 谁帮我找一下能适用LFS的BIN
<newrest> 没有弄包管理器，要么源码，要么压缩包的BIN
<black_angel> 我用 ubuntu 10.10 的，源里面没有 libjpeg-turbo8
<gebjgd> newrest: 好土
<black_angel> 所以现在要去找 libjpeg-turbo8 的源代码拿下来编译
<newrest> 汗~不用包管理器已经很土了么/
<newrest> 我当初是懒，所以没有弄
<gebjgd> newrest: 看arch和gentoo的包
<black_angel> newrest, 有没有 libjpeg-turbo8 的源代码下载地址没
<gebjgd> newrest: 怀疑你是否只有lfs
<newrest> 恩，有地址没
<gebjgd> newrest: arch aur chrome
<gebjgd> newrest: google
<newrest> 你直接下libjpeg的包就好
<newrest> 我本来就只有LFS
<newrest> WPS上次都没有装上
<newrest> 好
<gebjgd> newrest: 从来不用wps 直接libreoffice
<newrest> 现在WPS已经做得很强大了，值得一试
<newrest> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libjpeg-turbo8
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libjpeg-turbo8 (@ ubuntu.com)
<gebjgd> newrest: 不支持多语种 垃圾
<newrest> 谁找libjpeg-trubo
<maplebeats> WPS挺好:)
<newrest> 刚开始beta嘛，不要急
<newrest> 等正式了，就好了
<gebjgd> newrest: 不支持多语种 垃圾
<newrest> WPS至少没有libofce肿
<gebjgd> newrest: 什么叫肿?
<newrest> 肿就是肥了
<black_angel> 一堆依赖关系错误
<newrest> LFS依赖还算好弄
<gebjgd> newrest: 现在硬盘大 谁在乎那点肿
<gebjgd> newrest: 而且我又不是中文用户
<newrest> 硬盘大有大的用处
<gebjgd> newrest: wps完全没有用处
<newrest> gebjed不是中文用户？
<gebjgd> newrest: 德语 英语
<newrest> 晕S，你母语是英文？
<newrest> 好强悍，推荐一个英语聊天的IRC
<newrest> 找了半天没有找到合适的
<black_angel> newrest, 随便进去一个就可以啦，#emacs
<gebjgd> newrest: 英语聊天的 多了去了 除了这里都是英文
<newrest> 很多在人装死，没人说话
<gebjgd> newrest: irc本来就是这样
<gebjgd> newrest: 有问题才提  不像这里 水区
<newrest> 晕，我还想半年提高英语听说读写呢，看来是浮云了
<newrest> 能找个英语的水区不？
<maplebeats> newrest: 我也想:(
<newrest> change nick如何操作
<newrest> ……──……
<gebjgd> newrest: 你是lfs用户么
<newrest> 是的
<alvin_rxg> newrest: #ubuntu-ot
<newrest> tyr
<newrest> 有人进了？
<fairywell28> ??
<alvin_rxg> newrest: 对不起我错了… #ubuntu-offtopic
<newrest> @alvin_rxg>，晕
<newrest> 进去了，谢谢，好大一个池塘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他又不是ubuntu用户
<StevenRock> 无所谓啦
<StevenRock> 只要有人放水就OK
<piggybox> StevenRock:  或者 #English 学英语的频道
<StevenRock> 还有这种频道？
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 什么没有
<gebjgd> StevenRock: irc多少年的东西了
<trying> IRC (Internet Relay Chat), RFC1459, May 1993
<StevenRock> 哈哈，确实很神奇的
<black_angel> http://www.linuxfans.org/archives/2089
<black_angel> 看到这个题目我瞎眼了
<black_angel> 你也傻眼了吧
<black_angel> 好冷呀，洗澡睡觉去
<cleamoon> 那文章写的很sb呀.....
<alvin_rxg> 难怪 time out 了…
<maplebeats> ～～有水平
<maplebeats> 说出了我的心声
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你也这么想？
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 真没水平
 * maplebeats :)
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 爱用不用
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 开个玩笑:(
<maplebeats> 不过我们学校的linuxer真心再减少，我感觉吧....
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你们学校而已
<StevenRock> 我找到chrome的arch包了，居然下不下来，NND
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 恩，我也觉得。。。破学校而已，无所谓的。。。反正我都要毕业了:)
<StevenRock> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/chromium/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Arch Linux - chromium 23.0.1271.97-1 (i686) (@ archlinux.org)
<StevenRock> 这该 从哪儿下载？
<alvin_rxg> Download From Mirror
<StevenRock> 找到了
<StevenRock> 该死的download都写得那么小
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 那是chromium 不是chrome
<StevenRock> 这种事都有，晕，是错了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 能力
<StevenRock> 看走眼了，好像只有X64的呢
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 你平时是用win的吧
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 偶尔的用下lfs?
<StevenRock> 一直LFS，办公机除外
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 每天99%的时间都是办公
<gebjgd> XD
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 2/3是办公机了
<StevenRock> 很奇怪，chrome官方指向就是刚才那个chromium
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 都和你说了 让你去找aur里的chrome
<StevenRock> aur,我从chrome官网过去的
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 能力
<gebjgd> StevenRock: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/?O=0&K=chrome
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* AUR (en) - Search Criteria: chrome (@ archlinux.org)
<StevenRock> 找到它了，居然只有2K？
<gebjgd> StevenRock: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/google-chrome/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* AUR (en) - google-chrome (@ archlinux.org)
<StevenRock> 是这个，点down,得到了一个1.4k的文件
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 自己看那个文件做了什么
<StevenRock> open
<StevenRock> PKGBUILD
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 我没有pkgbuild
<StevenRock> 那是从RPM转换
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 知道你没有 看pkgbuild做了什么
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 那就是了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 你也rpm转换就行了
<apu5800k> 好冷
<apu5800k> 今年最冷的一个晚上了
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 绕了一个大圈，还是回来了，我LFS上啥包也没有装
<apu5800k> gebjgd: 怎么安装会原来的开源显卡驱动呢？？
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 你用lfs自然就是这样了 你应该看到了 googlechrome的下面写了 如果没有找你的发行版的包 写邮件告知他们
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 什么发行版?
<apu5800k> 我换了一个显卡
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 嘿嘿，这是真的
<apu5800k> Ubuntu12.10
<StevenRock> 我看来得MAIL GOOGLE
<apu5800k> 原来是用的NV显卡
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 在TW？
<apu5800k> 后来我修好了一个ATI的显卡
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 不会用ubuntu
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 德国
<StevenRock> apu5800k: 你把NV换成ATI了？
<apu5800k> 嗯
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 是老早的移民了吧
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 直接源里装不就行了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 什么叫老早移民的?
<apu5800k> 我机子上安装了NV的显卡驱动
<StevenRock> apu5800k: ATI驱动太难弄
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 你是移民过去的吧
<apu5800k> 换了ATI的驱动就黑屏了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 怎么移民? 教我
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 头次听说过
<apu5800k> 就是把NV的显卡卸载后就黑屏了
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 废话上开源ati驱动啊
<apu5800k> 我就是问怎么安装开源的ATI驱动啊
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 你是长居德国还是旅行？
<apu5800k> 我安装了以后
<apu5800k> 就黑屏了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 德国工作
<gebjgd> apu5800k: apt-get install啊
<apu5800k> 我现在是用SSH登录到那台主机上面额
<gebjgd> apu5800k: apt-get install
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 那你去德国几年了？
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 7å¹´
<StevenRock> 都没有考虑移民？不过应该已经是德国藉了吧
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 德国种族歧视是非法的吧？
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 我记得05,06的时候一大批人移民德甲
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 告诉你和不告诉你 对于你的生活有什么影响么?
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 移民德甲?
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 这倒没有影响，只是很意外，我以为你已经移居德国了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 我是居住在德国
<StevenRock> 没有移民，已经错过最好时机了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 为什么?
<StevenRock> 现在已经不接收移民了
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 移民已经变得更加困难起来
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 你懂的真多
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 我已经能入籍了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 也能长居
<StevenRock> 恩，7年了嘛
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 德国移民很简单
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 这个可以有
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 德国种族歧视是非法的吧？
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 有限制
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 怎么说？
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 学历固定工作 德语水平
<StevenRock> cleamoon: 很多地方种族歧视都是非法
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 大概说说看
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 我记得05年左右CU一大批人移了出去
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 学历 固定工作 德语水平 没了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: cu是什么?
<StevenRock> gebjgd: chinaunix
<cleamoon> StevenRock, 那不是回答好不好......
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 移民德国? 有这好事?
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 因为什么移民?
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 政治避难?
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 难于找到合适理由
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 政治避难适合达赖
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 技术移民?
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 只有可能考虑技术移民
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 总有理由的
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 目前能够走得通大概就是技术移民了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 技术移民需要年头和时间
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 还有德语水平
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 要考试的
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 恩，德语是不指望了，连英语都搞不定
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 兴许能申请长居
<cleamoon> chinaunix集体政治移民...是不是试图攻击兲朝伟大的gfw？
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 但是需要有德国的工作 缴税5年
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 我还是先把英语搞定，再看看有没有地方可以移的
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 大家拿
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 我一大学同学明年去
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 欧洲人去德国留学需要什么吗？
<StevenRock> cleamoon: 不是集体ZZ移民哈，我是记得06年左右，走了一大批人，很多顶尖版主都跑了
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 哦？他拿到签证了么？
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 德国移民没有那么简单
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 德国移民不指望了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 就跟网上流传 张海迪似的
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 梦呢
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 怎么个梦法？
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 签证好拿啊
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 德国移民要求年头 必须7年以上
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 在德国居留7年上可以申请
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 德国其实很不错的，不过德语就不是每个人能搞定的了
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 学就能搞定
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 不学就不能搞定
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 或者你有真本事 你所在的行业 就你是大拿
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 昨天去一个德国朋友家 遇到了一个上海人
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 也许是吧，看个人了
<gebjgd> 刚刚被德国公司要了
<StevenRock> 哦？
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 直接工签 月薪13k欧元
<StevenRock> 那运气不错
<StevenRock> 13K。。。
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 公司教德语
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 运气加行业 稀土行业
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 这个运气实属难得啊
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 不错啊，好高啊
<gebjgd> StevenRock: 他的成功无法复制 你还是考虑去外企 被外派吧
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 我们公司新人也才这个价格
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 相当高了
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 啥公司?
<fairywell28> gebjgd, google
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 月薪 13k欧元?
<StevenRock> gebjgd: 睡觉了，困
<gebjgd> fairywell28: google? 你没说瞎话吧?
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 老人高一些，差不多16k吧
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 什么地方?
<fairywell28> gebjgd, us
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 美国就别说了
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 美国本来就比欧洲高  假期还少呢 人死的还快呢
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 主要是google难进，但是工资却不见得高
<fairywell28> ~~~
<gebjgd> 河北省张家口市 联通
<jusss> linux有foobar2000吗
<trying> wine foobar.exe
<jusss> linux或mac下就没有foobar2000这种音乐软件吗
<jusss> 貌似foobar2000有mac版的了
<apu5800k> 没有路由器照样可以让树莓派和其他主机共享上网
<apu5800k> 用网线把树莓派和其他主机连接在一起
<apu5800k> 然后把台式机的有线连接设置为与其他主机共享就行了
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 谢谢你的分享
<andy_lay> hi all
<piggybox> 今天雨真大啊，雨刷开到最快还是看不清
<fivesheep> piggybox: 都去哪里逛了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问怎么处理僵尸进程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453654 使用命令ps -axf 看到系统里面有个僵尸进程，见下面输出，其中pid1720的进程为defunct状态； 我使用过kill -9 还有kill 他的父进程都没有把它清除，重启也不行，请问各位可有什么办法？ 我是小白，谢谢 2345 ? S 0:00 \_ /bin/sh -c nice run-parts --repo
<^k^> ─> rt /etc/cron.daily 2346 ? SN 0:00 \_ run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily 2353 ? SN 0:00 \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.daily/apt 2401 ? SN 0:00 \_ slee …
<lincan> ls
<black_angel> 家里闲置了一台 psp，突然有种压抑不住要折腾的感觉
<railly> 话说，用ffmpge提取的音频不能用手机播该怎么搞？
<black_angel> 谁有过 psp 开发的，借个道走走
<black_angel> hello! 妹子还没起床呀
<fredzjx> Zzz...
<black_angel> railly: 别人的工具如果不行的话，就自己写代码搞定它
<black_angel> railly: Yeah.
<railly> black_angel: 不太懂解码方面的东西
<black_angel> railly: 研究一下就懂啦
<black_angel> railly: 谷姐可是你最好的性伴侣喏
<railly> black_angel: 呃
<railly> black_angel: 好吧
<eexpress> railly: file xxx 看下文件属性等信息
<railly> eexpress: 文件属性？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46867/macintosh-plus-connected-to-internet
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 工程师将 27 年旧 Mac 接入互联网(组图) - 开源中国社区
<MeaCulpa> .
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点.  09:45 
<cherrot> iMadper: yoooo 早
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46862/15-failure-events-in-2013
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 2013 年科技圈 15 大败笔 - 开源中国社区
<imtxc> 早
<iMadper> imtxc: msg
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> 擦。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 都比我多！
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃的扫地机器人效果肿么样？
<freeflying> gfrog, 还行, 感觉neato的更好
<gfrog> freeflying: 换！
<freeflying> gfrog, costco 没neato的
<macint0sh> ...
<macint0sh> 这名字翻译忒给劲了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46827/microsoft-abolish-employee-classification
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 微软废除员工分级制背后的转型考量 - 开源中国社区
<freeflying> gfrog, 你也准备入扫地机器人?
<gfrog>  freeflying 我家用扫地机器人hold不住。我只能雇个扫地大妈。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 果然高帅富
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是雇不起大妈，只好让我媳妇自己扫了
<Drupal> 测试
<^k^> Drupal:点点点.  10:29 
<Drupal> 请问，除了iRedMail，还有其他更好的邮件服务器解决方案吗？自己配置邮件服务器好麻烦...
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xbuntu12.04 ibus 五笔打不出“堺”字来，解决之道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453657 求解决之道 统计信息: 发表于 由 yxz_blue — 2013-12-16 10:30
<onlylove> Drupal: 不自己配置，怎么提高自己的能力
 * iMadper 噗
<onlylove> iMadper: 笑毛，这明显不知道邮件服务器的配置文件怎么写的
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥要知道怎么写? 一帮用vim/emacs的用别人的插件, 不都是自己不会写的嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个和插件不一样，就像一键lnmp安装包一样，你一个脚本，就把php搞好了，哪天发现这脚本不好了，需要自己手动搭环境了，不会了，就四处问人怎么办
<freeflying> gfrog, http://item.jd.com/834905.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=ce1feb0fd73340b48e56285610d752ed
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: 【宾得MX-1】宾得（PENTAX） MX-1 数码相机 黑色（1200万像素 3.0英寸屏 4倍光学变焦 28mm广角 1cm微距）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<iMadper> onlylove: 支持lnmp
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不觉得说，知道邮件基础配置有啥不好的
<gfrog> freeflying: 宾得？
<iMadper> onlylove: 知道这个没啥不好的. 问题是有没有必要花时间学.
<onlylove> iMadper: 至少知道邮件服务器的架构，知道mta和mua是俩东西
<freeflying> gfrog, 好便宜
<onlylove> iMadper: 看工作性质，貌似你没必要知道，但是如果他维护邮件服务器，不知道好像不太合适
<iMadper> onlylove: 看兴趣吧... 我工作里面的东西, 不会的也很多....
<onlylove> iMadper: 至少你没必要知道邮件服务器是咋个流程
<iMadper> imtxc: 对了, 乃有啥好推荐的吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 忘了问你了
<eexpress> onlylove: 知道那些，妹子也不会对你有兴趣嘛。lol
<iMadper> eexpress: 早. 最近乃来的少了
<eexpress> 说点好玩的话题。
<onlylove> eexpress: 知道啥妹子会对我有兴趣呢
<eexpress> 啥。每天都在啊
<eexpress> onlylove: 女博士啊
<eexpress> 或者女 master.
<onlylove> eexpress: 我倒是认识个读师范的硕士……可是有啥用呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 2k啊，不便宜了。不如去收sony黑卡
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<freeflying> huntxu, ovs 2.0在kvm里不能和virtio桥接
<onlylove> 1.8，好大的光圈
<eexpress> onlylove: 你应该找学医的
<huntxu> freeflying: 恭喜
<huntxu> freeflying: 啥症状啊
<iMadper> 哪儿那么多学医的....
<freeflying> huntxu, add-port 后就出不去了
<huntxu> freeflying: packet出不去？
<onlylove> eexpress: 为毛是学医的
<freeflying> huntxu, 进出都不行了
<eexpress> onlylove: 帮助你认识你自己
<onlylove> eexpress: 有啥关系么？
<eexpress> 养生嘛。lol
<onlylove> 那得是中医
<huntxu> freeflying: 乃里面配的ip还是用dhcp啊
<eexpress> 中医没养软骨的
<onlylove> 西医不管养生，只管治病
<onlylove> 怎么又扯到软骨瘤
<freeflying> huntxu, 都不工作
<hamo|afk> freeflying: 恭喜
<freeflying> hamo|afk, 恭喜毛啊
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 西医看病，中医治人
<huntxu> freeflying: 我还没用过高大上的2.0 =.=
<hamo|afk> fredzjx: 不知道。。。
<hamo|afk> freeflying: 不知道恭喜啥
<hamo|afk> freeflying: 我看胡子在恭喜你
<freeflying> hamo|afk, 靠
<huntxu> hamo|afk: 你afk还能打出字来
<freeflying> huntxu, virtio的和brcompat的没问题, 貌似干掉brcompat后就不行了
<huntxu> hamo|afk: 看来你已经炼成意念了
<huntxu> freeflying: 2.0哪来的brcompat
<hamo|flying> huntxu: 早就意念打字了
<freeflying> huntxu, 意思是之前有brcompat的都没问题
<freeflying> 没了brcompat的版本都有问题
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ee每次话都说一半，扯到软骨就跑了
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu 兔子毛
 * iMadper huntxu 其实是光头
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 什么时候成光头了，一定要给照片啊。
<hamo|flying> huntxu: 光头胡
<eexpress> 飞行蛤蟆？
<jiero> iMadper:  huntxu hamo|flying  http://www.smooth-on.com/gallery.php?galleryid=434
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Recreating Historical Wartime Ration Bars With Smooth-Sil 940
<huntxu> freeflying: 不会啊，我有一个1.11的没有问题啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ee 嘛
<huntxu> freeflying: 你用了qemu的bridge-helper？
<eexpress> onlylove: 创意无限，后面的自己去想象。
<freeflying> huntxu, libvirt
<hamo|flying> freeflying: 为啥要用这东西？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你也说一半
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我说啥了...
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  做这个巧克力给老上海人。
<freeflying> hamo|flying, 不然用啥
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 啥巧克力？
<freeflying> hamo|flying, 你丫也飞起来了啊
<jiero> onlylove: 学医就主要是靠记忆力吧。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  美国二战的 D-ration
<hamo|flying> freeflying: 意念打字中
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 看病都是开卷的吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那会好吃么...
<hamo|flying> jiero: 我咋不觉得学医就是记忆力呢
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 二战结束了，很多这种巧克力卖。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没吃过~
<jiero> hamo|flying MeaCulpa 那我错：好记忆力是必备的
<jiero> hamo|flying MeaCulpa 感觉我家里的学医的都是，
<hamo|flying> jiero: 哎...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国的甜品太甜了，吃不消
<hamo|flying> jiero: 差点被北京的庸医害死
 * MeaCulpa 记忆力极差
<hamo|flying> hunt_O: 大眼胡
<jiero> hamo|flying: 医学生需要读的书啊，背诵的东西啊。。。太多了。。。
<hunt_O> freeflying: libvirt 用原生ovs支持么？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。其实国内的食品香料太多了，我受不了。
<iMadper> hamo|flying: 北京的兽医不会治蛤蟆病???   cc eexpress
 * jiero 认为：香料多说明不能大量的吃，就像吃咸菜一样，
<hamo|flying> iMadper: 妈的完全不告诉我禁忌，幸亏我多放狗搜了一下
 * jiero 以前资源不足，导致重口流行。
<freeflying> hunt_O, 和libvirt其实没关系
<freeflying> hunt_O, 我是在vm里装了ovs
<jiero> hamo|flying:  放狗？关门？
<freeflying> hunt_O, 这个vm用的virtio
<hamo|flying> jiero: 还真是关门的
<black_angel> 好像妹子换了系统之后就没再出现了，- -!
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国的才多吧
<hamo|flying> black_angel: 妹子不用ubuntu了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 重口...的确是穷出来的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我觉得不是，盒装的都是，但是散装的中国也放大量香料。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 比如？
<black_angel> 换了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 比如蛋糕，零食。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦，不怎么吃蛋糕...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 零食的确是，比如肉干，美国的就狂放胡椒和盐，中国还有其他
 * MeaCulpa 美国肉干太咸了
<jiero> black_angel: 你让她换的？
<MeaCulpa> 吃过一次南非带回来的无盐肉干，入口即化，纯粹啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。。。入口即化那是什么境界。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 冰棍
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  我几乎不吃那样的食物。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我都是咬碎了吃，不会化的。
<iMadper> jiero: 冰淇淋
<jiero> iMadper: 同样咬
<iMadper> jiero: 丧心病狂!
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<gfrog> hamo|flying: 你飞了？
<jiero> gfrog: 他捉住了野生天鹅
<eexpress> iMadper: 妹子才喜欢添冰淇淋。 cc jiero
<iMadper> eexpress: 那你怎么吃?
<jiero> eexpress:  iMadper 是他妹子的闺蜜
<hamo|flying> gfrog: 练习意念打字中
<eexpress> 都是大口咬
<iMadper> ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> hamo|flying: 呦呦
<gfrog> eexpress: 罪过，看成了大咬
<eexpress> 基蛙。飞行蛤蟆了，比你高级了。
<jiero> 可恶啊。。。
<eexpress> 真想吃天鹅肉了
<black_angel> 自来也
<jiero> 无数网站禁止我入内，都太弱了吧，只有 EFF的网站能识别出我用的是 firefox和linux，其他的都只是根据我被篡改的 useragent 识别。。。
<jiero> black_angel: 蛤蟆永远不能飞。除非你研制变种蛤蟆。
<jiero> 而路由器篡改成 IE5.。。太弱了。。。
<jiero> 哦不是。是 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
 * cherrot adblock太凶猛了
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot 的兔毛
<cherrot> jiero: 早， 早胡须叔 huntxu
<jiero> cherrot: 你突然让我想起你也可以改造成一种神奇宝贝/宠物小精灵
<jiero> https://panopticlick.eff.org/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Panopticlick
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 饿
<freeflying> iMadper, 内存咋还这么贵呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥推荐哇？刚看到
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道...
<imtxc> freeflying: 再等半年应该会降下来吧。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃看硬盘花了一年时间才降下来
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> 另外。的事情。
<eexpress> cheroot
<eexpress> 生词本
<eexpress> 英 [ʃəˈru:t]
<eexpress>  
<eexpress> 美 [ʃəˈrut]
<eexpress>  
<^k^> eexpress:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<hamo|flying> eexpress: LOL
<onlylove> eexpress: 恩，不错
<eexpress> cheroot
<eexpress> 英 [ʃəˈru:t]  美 [ʃəˈrut]  n.方头雪茄
<eexpress> 方头。。
<imtxc> hamo|flying: 去医院了？
<imtxc> hamo|flying: 之前我在北医三院给传奇的专家老头坑了之后就再也不相信了
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 那医生给我输了头孢，却没告诉我不能喝酒...
<cherrot> imtxc: 看中医自担风险啊
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 北医三院还有中医？
<jiero> eexpress:  不是啊，我一眼就看出 cherrot 是 cherry rot 了。
<jiero> eexpress: 腐烂的樱桃
 * cherrot ...
 * cherrot =。=
<imtxc> hamo|flying: 西医啊
<jiero> cherrot: 然后第二眼肯定你不会自我毁灭，所以就如 carrot，我很喜欢这个词，因为我讨厌汽车
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 门诊大夫？
<imtxc> cherrot: 说起那段传奇经历都没人信。。。 所以我特意保留了那次的病例卡、就诊卡之类的
<imtxc> hamo|flying: 恩啊，挂的专家门诊
<jiero> imtxc: 你怎么了/
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 你居然挂上了北医三院...
<jiero> imtxc: 残废了？
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> hamo|flying: 有那么难挂？
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 我一般都是网上挂...
<imtxc> hamo|flying: 最好别去，那专家...
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 基本都要一个礼拜
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 而且我也懒得跟他们去排队
<jiero> hamo|flying: 难道你不明白，烂的专家好挂号 cc imtxc
<freeflying> hamo|flying, 蛤蟆
<freeflying> hamo|flying, 飞蛤蟆
<onlylove> imtxc: 医生默认为，你生病了，会自动戒掉烟酒
<jiero> imtxc: 原来你是瘾君子
<imtxc> hamo|flying: 好吧，反正奇葩得很，我早上去的，丫给我开了个什么检查，花了我好多钱，然后我拿着结果去找医生，他们说医生下班了，最近半个月不过来了。。。。。 你半个月后过来吧
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 这个太正常了...
<imtxc> 说是人专家俩周来一次…… 然后我那个检查就白做了……
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 北京三甲医院都这样吧
<hamo|flying> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> hamo|flying, 那天喝酒吧, 组织组织
<jiero> hamo|flying: 蛤蟆，你要飞了吧。
<freeflying> hamo|flying, 上上周我同学送了两瓶酒过来
<imtxc> hamo|flying: 当时检查的时候，老头给我研究了半天，然后开始默默的查书，然后又查了半天，他问我“你发烧不” 我说“不啊” 他说“人书上说了你这个症状应该发烧啊！你怎么不发烧！”
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 现在医生看病都是靠百度的...
<hamo|flying> freeflying: 啥酒啊？
<jiero> 。。。
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 还好我去的那个医院医生的电脑不能上网...
<imtxc> hamo|flying: 那老头看不见电脑屏幕，查书的，话说医生看的书字体好小啊。。。
<jiero> hamo|flying imtxc 你们真的在北京？
<imtxc> jiero: 真的啊，北医三院，妥妥的
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 我还没去过北医三院...
<freeflying> hamo|flying, 安徽的酒啊
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 太远了，估计我去了我就烧吐血了
<imtxc> jiero: 唉，三甲啊
 * jiero 家里和医院有很大关系，医学院的，无数医生都是老一辈的学生，很多都退休了。。。
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> jiero: 关键作为一个医生，那老头耳朵背，眼睛花
<jiero> imtxc: 医生靠经验和记忆力
<imtxc> jiero: 我说我嗓子疼没法吃饭没法说话，他说“啊，啊？ 你声音大点我听不见！”
 * hamo|flying ...
<jiero> imtxc: 拿提示板写！
<jiero> imtxc: 你妹的这点应变都不会。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 去学南非手语嘛
<imtxc> jiero: 然后他拿着什么镜子之类的给我研究了半天，我以为他真研究呢，结果最后开药的时候他打电话叫了他的一个研究生，说你给开一下药，我啥都看不见啊。。。。。
<imtxc> 感情全是蒙我呢…………
<jiero> imtxc: 关键现在很多药名称太奇异
<imtxc> jiero: 丫看不见开在我这里检查半天。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 很多医院里的药都经常换，
<jiero> imtxc: 上周和姥姥去检查就是那样。。。
<imtxc> hamo|flying: 对了，唯一人性化的是我刚坐下就给我开了半个月的假条.........
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈。
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<eexpress> 医院应该做成3d药房，根据不同症状，定位药品。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。那样药厂怎么赚钱啊。
<eexpress> 头痛x-1 不痛 x+1
<jiero> eexpress: 最好是给自己的同样配方的药起个独特的名字，然后广告攻势。
<imtxc> ...
<eexpress> 标准流程嘛。医院本来就这样了
<jiero> eexpress: 你家医院是那样的。
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当里个当
<eexpress> 医生知道看病？
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<adam8157> tenzu: 收到咩?
<eexpress> 都是走流程呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 有啥好玩的不
<hamo|flying> imtxc: 我觉得现在医生开假条都很积极，我那个上来就问我要不要开假条，先开一周的不行再开
<adam8157> hamo|flying: flying?
<imtxc> lol
<jiero> hamo|flying: 讨好患者哈
<eexpress> 我家对面是医生，楼上是医生。基本都靠猜。 jiero
<jiero> eexpress: 有用经验的猜，所以记忆力是必要的。
<imtxc> eexpress: 那我遇到那个查书的，算是良心医生了？
<hamo|flying> adam8157: 意念打字中
<eexpress> imtxc: 当然。这才认真啊
<adam8157> hamo|flying: 上班呢...
<imtxc> adam8157: hamo|flying 没手打字了，你懂的
<eexpress> 飞行棋蛤蟆
<eexpress> 变翅膀了
<jiero> 谁能告诉我闪存盘量产到底是干嘛？有什么意义？
<adam8157> hamo|flying: 最近学单词, 原来homo只是人类的意思
<jiero> adam8157: 是么？
<hamo|flying> adam8157: 早就跟你们说过了
<jiero> adam8157: 你知道的比我多多了，我还是4000单词量
<adam8157> jiero: 是 单纯这个词只是人属的意思
<eexpress> 这啥语言？
<eexpress> hamo = homo?
 * hamo|flying homo是个词根，表示人的意思
 * adam8157 的手腕上缝了5针, 长势喜人
 * hamo|flying 哎，你们这群文盲啊
<jiero> adam8157:  我只记得大量 homogeneous 之类的词语
<eexpress> hamo|flying: 你是人根罗？
<adam8157> eexpress: +1
<eexpress> 和人参差不多。估计。也是根
<eexpress> 人参蛤蟆。
<jiero> adam8157: 什么啊。。。homo我怎么想都是单一的意思，查了wikionary说是 same
<jiero> Etymology 1 From Ancient Greek ὁμός (homos, “same”).
<adam8157> jiero: 大写的HOMO, 以及生物学都是当人属讲, 日常用语是"a very offensive word for a ↑homosexual"
<hamo|flying> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo
<^k^> hamo|flying ⇪ t: 人属 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。但是同样性别的爱好。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> freeflying: 来慰问我们了?
<jiero> adam8157: 哦好吧。homo确实是一个单词的话，代表一个族群。
<jiero> freeflying: 侯总带了多少巧克力当问候品
<freeflying> adam8157, 拜会啊
<jiero> freeflying: 一人一颗就好了
<hamo|flying> freeflying: 侯总球保留巧克力啊
<jiero> hamo|flying: 你太胖了
<adam8157> hamo|flying: "朕知道了"你还要么? 不便宜啊, 200新台币, 不要亦可
<freeflying> jiero, godiva一人一斤
<jiero> freeflying: 寄过来，到付
<jiero> lol
<hamo|flying> adam8157: 200新台币，40人刀？
<adam8157> hamo|flying: 嗯
<jiero> hamo|flying: 40人挨刀。。。
<freeflying> hamo|flying, 30多点
<adam8157> freeflying: 你算反了吧
<adam8157> 实际上是43
<jiero> adam8157:  hamo|flying  看不懂啊。给我解释一下什么是闪存盘量产？
<hamo|flying> jiero: 就是折腾
<jiero> hamo|flying: 折腾什么？
<hamo|flying> jiero: 闪存盘量产的意思就是折腾
<adam8157> 不要的话咱拿去送人
<jiero> 京东巧克力200 -100 活动，我需要生产不超过4个月的巧克力
<hamo|flying> adam8157: 先验货
<jiero> hamo|flying: 。。。
<adam8157> ....
<jiero> 比利时的贝壳巧克力全是垃圾甜食。。
<jiero> 巧克力怎么能吃甜的呐。
<jiero> 吃饭了。
 * jiero 上周耐不住买了巧克力，可是一天就吃完了，但是算了，80g 21元人民币还是太贵。
 * jiero 还是把钱看成符号的怪胎。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你遇到的医生真奇葩
<adam8157> jiero: 这叫做土壕视角
<jiero> adam8157: ？
<adam8157> 把钱当成符号而已的 是 土壕视角
<imtxc> 有巧克力送？
<jiero> adam8157: 我把钱称作一般等价物。。。
<imtxc> 冲着我来啊
<hamo|flying> jiero: 求赠送一般等价物一堆
<jiero> cherrot iMadper 色魔 色大象。
<jiero> 是怎么写来着。。
<jiero> hamo|flying: 我一共有 6000 RMB，
<onlylove> jiero: 土豪
<hamo|flying> jiero: 土豪
<jiero> onlylove:  hamo|flying 。。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  hamo|flying 只要我把他们都换成 ￥0.1 的硬币，我就是土豪了
 * adam8157 羊毛啊羊毛 下载“凤凰知音汇”，即送800里程
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。什么乱七八糟的。
<hamo|flying> adam8157: 里程于我如浮云...
<hamo|flying> adam8157: 能换公交车里程不？
<jiero> adam8157: 飞机里程？
<jiero> adam8157: 你要飞海南旅游？
<adam8157> hamo|flying: 事给我姨夫的, 刚开始觉得不大适合六十多岁的人, 后来觉得也挺好
<jiero> adam8157: 80岁的人也能飞机的
<adam8157> hamo|flying: jiero 嗯 国航里程, 我凑够一张回家机票的样子了
<jiero> adam8157: 我认识的人里你是唯一一个是会员的好像。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有CA航会员给送不
<adam8157> jiero: 我是初级会员 freeflying 是金卡会员了...
 * jiero 没见过 freeflying。。。
<jiero> 没见过侯总。。。
<jiero> linkledink
<imtxc> 回我家的好像大多数是东航
<jiero> imtxc: 东航饮食很糟糕。
<jiero> imtxc: 东航乘务员英语很糟糕。
 * jiero 记得曾经给东航乘务员和印度人当翻译。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 国内一张国航一张东航就好了 两大航空联盟都有了就
 * adam8157 应该只做过一次还是两次东航
<adam8157> 哦 不对 四次
<jiero> adam8157: 我就做过4次飞机。
<imtxc> 看看申请一张联名卡娶
<hamo|flying> adam8157: 不是说南航里程最值么
<jiero> imtxc: 你家太远？
<imtxc> jiero: 恩啊
<imtxc> hamo|flying: 南航的听说好兑换？
<adam8157> hamo|flying: 那是从信用卡的角度吧
 * adam8157 今年过年回家来回机票都有了, 一个全是羊毛 一个一半是羊毛
 * hamo|flying 不懂，求兑换长途客车里程
<imtxc> adam8157: 用什么薅来的
<adam8157> 对于从来不打折的航线, 相当不错了
<imtxc> adam8157: 坐飞机攒的？
<adam8157> imtxc: 一半多是
<adam8157> hamo|flying: 下了飞机再回家的出租费都比你长途贵
<adam8157> 强烈要求给探亲补助
<jiero> adam8157: 要家里人来接
 * hamo|flying 回家火车票19.5的默默飘过
<jiero> hamo|flying: 啥。还有那么便宜的火车票
<adam8157> hamo|flying: 还是离家近好啊
<adam8157> jiero: 最便宜的是5毛的火车票
<hamo|flying> jiero: 以前还有一趟11.5的，后来貌似不开了
 * imtxc 求一张全价的回家卧铺票！
 * jiero 记得悉尼轨道车世界最贵，最低收费 $3.8，包括1km的距离。
<hamo|flying> jiero: 北京地铁据说也要涨价了
<adam8157> 喜大普奔
<jiero> hamo|flying: 涨价了，可能就不那么挤？
<imtxc> jiero: 你觉得可能么
 * adam8157 觉得北京地铁和公交都应该涨价
<jiero> imtxc: 涨10倍就可能
<imtxc> 地铁是刚需
<imtxc> 都涨价了出租车会不会更难打？
<jiero> imtxc: 房子更难找
<imtxc> jiero: 涨10倍…………
<imtxc> jiero: 涨一倍都是一笔不小的负担
<jiero> imtxc: 以前我知道计算方式是，房租+交通费=必要成本
<imtxc> jiero: 现在每月100, 10 倍的话每月 1000 的交通费用？
<jiero> imtxc: 用那1000元加到房租里
<imtxc> 那地铁沿线的房东答应么
<adam8157> 觉得公交涨到8毛, 地铁涨到3-5元阶梯的比较合理, 顺便惩罚以前待地铁里一天乞讨卖艺发广告只交两块钱的
<imtxc> adam8157: 他们乞讨卖艺不用多花钱啊…………
<jiero> imtxc: 你不明白么。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 进去他们就没打算出来
<iMadper> adam8157: 公交/地铁涨价, 势必带来中关村附近房价上涨.
<adam8157> iMadper: 涨呗
<imtxc> iMadper: 那样地铁沿线的租房得降啊
<jiero> imtxc: 可能么。
<iMadper> adam8157: 顺便一说, 惩罚不了那些乞讨的... 知春路上车的乞丐, 讨了一天, 知春路站再下车就行了
<adam8157> iMadper: 按时长呗
<imtxc> 都座不起地铁了，靠近地铁站还算卖点么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 只会涨, 不会降
<imtxc> iMadper: 为嘛会涨
<adam8157> 总之觉得现在的地铁公交定价不合理, 应该改
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会降的.
<lpy> iMadper: 早！
<iMadper> adam8157: 学广州, 2-10rmb不等
<iMadper> lpy: 早. 冷吧?
<iMadper> 了
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，租房会涨是因为现在住郊区的部分人会搬到市区
<jiero> imtxc: 可能么？
<lpy> iMadper: 对。。。冷。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 我weibo里面满眼看到的, 都是大家在吐槽下雨太冷了
<jiero> iMadper: 下雨还冷。。。我这里下雪。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 如果郊区房租 + 交通费 跟市区房租一样了，何苦每天挤成孙子呢
<iMadper> jiero: 下雨冷过下雪
<jiero> iMadper: 为什么？
<lpy> iMadper: lol~
<iMadper> jiero: 不光是温度, 还有湿度呢
<adam8157> jiero: 下雪不冷化雪冷  听过没有?
<jiero> adam8157: 我真的不觉得湿度有多重要。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  用上你的遗物了——取暖器
<imtxc> jiero: 湿度不重要？
<jiero> imtxc: 我觉得悉尼湿度很高了，况且在海边。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 每天下午都吹海风。
<imtxc> jiero: 你丫每天开门都被电一次，打水被电一次，每天被电无数次你就知道湿度重要不重要了
<jiero> imtxc: 我也照样睡地面。。。
<jiero> 没有暖气，10度以下。
<imtxc> 北京这是打算死都不下雪的节奏么
<jiero> adam8157: 不留雪的下雪和化雪没啥差异
<iMadper> lpy: 用吧
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。你和lpy是同学？
<imtxc> jiero: å¼±
<imtxc> jiero: 明显没有同学那么简单
<adam8157> hamo|flying: iMadper http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/43a39d58gw1ebk73vue8jj20c85tg1kx.jpg
<jiero> imtxc: 。lpy是谁？
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡
<iMadper> jiero: 是的.
<jiero> 哦
<lpy> iMadper:  我还年轻= =
<adam8157> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/820bd2a4gw1eblan1bcf8j21kw16onjw.jpg
<jiero> lpy: 你多年轻？
<jiero> lpy: 我1/
<lpy> jiero: 你1开头？
<imtxc> iMadper: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/96939
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 美亚降价：Pebble 智能腕表_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<jiero> lpy: 不是，我的意思是你年纪是 我的 1/2 么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<jiero> lpy: 见过太多小孩子了。
<lpy> jiero:   = =。
<lpy> jiero:  难道你是大叔？
<imtxc> w外观略丑
<jiero> lpy: 我是大叔啊。比adam小点
 * hamo|flying 哪小？
<lpy> jiero: 那应该是了
<jiero> hamo|flying: 哦。很多地方。
<lpy> lol~
<lpy> iMadper: 你要买者手表？
<jiero> adam8157:  你是这里的参考标准。
<jiero> adam8157: 你是壕的标准。
<adam8157> 说明我各方面都是正常人
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 无可辩驳
<onlylove> 北京地铁涨价如果太离谱就准备滚蛋回家
 * adam8157 很想吃必胜客芝心批萨
<onlylove> 地铁上班时刚性需求
<jiero> adam8157: 吃 达美乐 的吧。
<freeflying> adam8157, 金卡现在不值钱
<jiero> freeflying: 本来就不能卖钱吧。
<freeflying> jiero, 里程可以卖钱
<jiero> freeflying: 允许？
<freeflying> jiero, 有人靠这个发财的
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 恩. 想买百达翡丽5002p
<freeflying> iMadper, 果然富二代
<lpy> 听名字就觉得贵
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 等我抢完银行就买
<iMadper> lpy: 怎么了?
<lpy> iMadper: 有多少个零。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 真的，名字就很贵。
<iMadper> lpy: 1700w
<lpy> iMadper:  5个。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  赞！
<iMadper> lpy: 是不是觉得人生完美了?
<lpy> iMadper: 这有什么，1700W / 6 = 300W
<lpy> 美刀
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~  想想也不贵
<iMadper> lpy: ... 能买六套房
<lpy> iMadper: 北京？
<jiero> 其实，我从来没听说pizza还分尺寸的。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  不可能吧
<iMadper> lpy: 对.
<iMadper> lpy: 5套还是可以的
<lpy> iMadper:  哦那是
<iMadper> lpy: 三百多万一套, 差不多了
<lpy> iMadper:  比如说 你家那里多贵了现在？
<iMadper> lpy: 等你gsoc申请下来, 送我一块儿吧.
<iMadper> lpy: 我家那边差不多也3w了吧? 我不知道诶
<jusss> jj
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  才3万？
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<iMadper> lpy: 我家远.
<iMadper> lpy: 你今天要憋在宿舍了?
<lpy> iMadper: 实验室中
 * jiero 看了中国 Dominos 的菜单，靠，没有一种我吃过得么。。。而且饼基都不一样。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 这么冷还去
<lpy> iMadper: 反正要上课
<lpy> iMadper:  去听了两节  计网。。。结果睡了两节。。。
<jiero> lpy:  真的是小孩子？
<lpy> iMadper: 先买 IBM 的 Model M
<lpy> jiero:  对啊。。。
<jiero> 嗯。都承认了，肯定小孩子
<iMadper> lpy: .. 好吧... model m... 太重了, 而且, 没新的了
<iMadper> lpy: 你买那玩意干嘛?
<iMadper> lpy: This page is inactive before 2014-04-21 19:00:00    gsoc好远还
<iMadper> lpy: 你还能在gsoc之前提交300个patch呢
<lpy> iMadper: 这不是很好吗？
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 是好事
<lpy> iMadper:  200个
<iMadper> lpy: 200 ~~ 300 个
<lpy> iMadper:  我的目标是 寒假打满 50个
<lpy> iMadper:  到100个之间
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<lpy> iMadper:  model M 某宝上有全新
<iMadper> lpy: 你要买???!!!
<iMadper> lpy: 你看看那货是啥接口?
<iMadper> lpy: at/
<lpy> iMadper: 我可以作为一个 圣诞节愿望 然后圣诞老人送我
<lpy> iMadper:  ps2 我知道
<iMadper> lpy: 圣诞老人...
<iMadper> lpy: 不一定是ps/2
<lpy> iMadper: 剩蛋
<iMadper> lpy: 可能是大口的
<lpy> iMadper:  what ?
<iMadper> lp
<iMadper> lpy: 就是, 比ps/2还大一圈
<lpy> iMadper:  哦。。。那跟 IBM 说再见
<iMadper> lpy: 你查查吧.
<iMadper> lpy: 我不确定. 不过, 大口小口是兼容的, 有转接口
<lpy> iMadper: 还是圣手 87 靠谱。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
 * imtxc 赞87圣手
 * lpy 依旧无法打开 Google Groups
<imtxc> lpy: 最近google不是各种403么
<lpy> imtxc: 原来如此。。。
<jusss> the civil wars里的那个男的太像德普兄了
<vipzrx> jusss:  我为root设置ssh 公钥登录后还是需要密码 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6581970/ 这是log
<vipzrx> 按照同样的步骤，非root用户成功了
 * adam8157 求87忍者
<jusss> vipzrx: 不会ssh...
<vipzrx> xiexe
<jusss> vipzrx: 问问 iMadper
<vipzrx> haode
<vipzrx> iMadper:  我为root设置ssh 公钥登录后还是需要密码 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6581970/ 这是log
<iMadper> vipzrx: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=still+need+password+after+ssh-copy-id
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
<iMadper> vipzrx: 1. Check whether your public key on the local machine (typically something like ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub) has actually been appended onto the authorized list on the remote machine (in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys). These are viewable as text files.2. Check the permissions on the ~/.ssh directory (usually readable only by the owner), the permissions on the private key of the local machine (typically ~/.ssh/id_rsa, must be restricted to owner
<iMadper> only), and the permissions on the authorized list on the remote machine (~/.ssh/authorized_keys, must not be group writable). 3. Have a look at the settings on the sshd daemon on the remote machine if it is viewable (/etc/ssh/sshd_config). Check flags like 'PubkeyAuthentication'.Is the ssh login giving any information, or does it just ask for the password immediately? You can use the verbose flag '-v' to see what is happening in more
<iMadper> detail.
<iMadper> jusss: 以后, 别再往我身上推. 你不会就不会, 别找我
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当
<vipzrx> 差距！我怎么没有找到这些
 * iMadper 拜 tenzu 教授
<tenzu> iMadper: yo！
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授, 收到了咩
<hamo|flying> tenzu: 疼疼
<tenzu> adam8157: 收到了，现在给你转钱
<tenzu> hamo|flying: 黑毛
<tenzu> hamo|flying: 你竟然在飞
<adam8157> tenzu: 那我可以去碎掉快递单了
<hamo|flying> tenzu: 练习意念打字中
<tenzu> hamo|flying: 你是离神最近的人
<iIlL10Oo> tenzu: 距离产生美
<jusss> iMadper: sorry
<tenzu> iIlL10Oo: 黑毛和神这是要合体的节奏
<jusss> adam8157: 你真的确定.和..不是硬链接？
<adam8157> hamo|flying 是神的男人
<adam8157> hamo|flying 是神的男(?)人
<adam8157> jusss: 确定啊
<iIlL10Oo> tenzu: 哈哈
<adam8157> jusss: 当然了 这就是概念问题而已
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽威武
<onlylove> jusss: DOS都有.和..你确定那个是硬链接？
<tenzu> roylez: 饼都今天开始限牌了。。。
<jusss> tenzu: roylez ,基佬万岁
<roylez> tenzu: 没限饼吧？
<jusss> onlylove: orelly出的书里都说是硬链接
<tenzu> roylez: JB果子管够
<onlylove> jusss: 哪本
<onlylove> jusss: 找那个作者却
<onlylove> jusss: 发封邮件问问，到底怎么回事
<jusss> onlylove: 我给你找链接
<onlylove> jusss: 那啥，ls -al显示的明明是d不是l么
<adam8157> jusss: . 和 .. 你可以*理解*为是硬链接
<adam8157> onlylove: 硬 不是软
<jusss> onlylove:http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/perl/learn/ch13_03.htm
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: [Chapter 13] 13.3 Creating Alternate Names for a File: Linking
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 过一个周末又忘了intranetID密码
<onlylove> 我擦，小骆驼……
<onlylove> 好久没看了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公钥+明文阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，找到了
<adam8157> jusss: 相当于 可以理解为 等同于
<adam8157> jusss: 但本质上不是
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  我都直接写在桌面了...
<adam8157> tenzu: 黄子几个月了?
<onlylove> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/qxfajt-85232
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> adam8157: 估计他扯的是这一段
<tenzu> adam8157: 5个半月
<tenzu> adam8157: 正是萌的时候
<adam8157> jusss: onlylove 是 你可以这么理解没错 但是本质上不是    经典物理和相对论的区别
<adam8157> tenzu: 啧啧, 胖么?
<onlylove> adam8157: 现在问题是怎么和jusss解释明白
<tenzu> adam8157: 不胖
<iMadper> 相对论是经典物理学.
<jusss> adam8157: vfs中的. ..和文件系统中的. ..一样吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 我感觉好模糊
<adam8157> iMadper: 经典力学 和 相对论的区别   这回对了
<iMadper> <jusss> adam8157: vfs中的. ..和文件系统中的. ..一样吗？   这个问题无法回答.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 才知道nautilus的路径按钮可以拖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453660 以前老只会往终端拖文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-12-16 14:07
<adam8157> jusss: 事实上 . 和 ..就是vfs的存在, 实际文件系统中并不一定有
<adam8157> jusss: 相当于链表的指向之类的东西 不是实际的存在
<adam8157> tenzu: 台湾版的一段是1-12月, 所以没给你买二段
<adam8157> tenzu: 另外的原因就是拿不了 =,=
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯，理解
<tenzu> adam8157: 似乎台湾的1段比较特殊
<adam8157> tenzu: 成份其实和港版一样, 但是1-12月
<adam8157> tenzu: 我也不懂
<adam8157> tenzu: 总之原装进口就没啥问题
<tenzu> adam8157: 也许是当地人群体质决定的？
<tenzu> adam8157: 半岁前能吃就行
<adam8157> tenzu: 一罐吃多久?
<tenzu> adam8157: 一周吧
<adam8157> .....
<iMadper> 多少钱一罐??
<adam8157> tenzu: 完全不够啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 过了半岁就能换2段，2段我储备了6个1.8kg的，吃完再说
<tenzu> adam8157: 目前我家1段还有3罐多，肯定够了
<adam8157> tenzu: 我想当希望近期能有机会再帮你带
<adam8157> US UK之类的
<adam8157> lol
<tenzu> adam8157: 啊，不必太纠结
<adam8157> tenzu: 是我想出去玩
<tenzu> adam8157: 2段的国内买也可以
<imtxc> 写个C守护进程监控 mysqld 的状态，用啥办法靠谱啊. cc iMadper adam8157
<black_angel> imtxc: 好好研究一下最靠谱
<imtxc> black_angel:  定时连接 mysqld 貌似不太行
<cherrot> imtxc: 在别的机器上扫描mysqld 端口？
<imtxc> cherrot: 本地的
<cherrot> imtxc: 那有啥意义 万一机器坏掉了
<vipzrx> 这里有人接触过ssh反向链接吗？
<vipzrx> iMadper: 接触过ssh反向链接吗？
<imtxc> cherrot: 那意思是既需要检测 mysql 进程的状态，还的连接数据库试试
<cherrot> imtxc: 看你想监控啥了 ~
<iMadper> vipzrx: 用过几次.
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你需要我帮你google啥?
<vipzrx> 我其实听佩服你的 我感觉我不会用google
<vipzrx> 在家里面连公司的电脑
<onlylove> 两头adsl？
<vipzrx> 我家里的是联通，openwrt 。公司里面不限制
<FrankLv> vipzrx: ssh 反向链接 还是 反向 fort forwarding
<vipzrx> 搞不懂
<vipzrx> ssh 反向链接  在家里能控制公司的电脑
<iMadper> vipzrx: 公司没有vpn服务?
<iMadper> vipzrx: 家里如果不是固定ip的话, 也挺麻烦的.
<sgo11> 如何在英文的环境下（不reboot系统)，显示gbk的文件名？很久没这个需求了，最早我在opensuse的环境下，直接export LC_ALL就可以。现在我在ubuntu下，export LC_ALL=zh_CN.utf8 也无法显示。有有这方面经验的吗？谢谢。
<iMadper> vipzrx: 如果你有vps的话, 倒是方便.
<iMadper> sgo11: 修改你的终端模拟器.
<iMadper> sgo11: 修改你的终端模拟器的设置.
<sgo11> iMadper, 啥叫终端模拟器？ gnome-terminal ?
<iMadper> sgo11: 对.
<vipzrx> 家里是联通宽带 公司没有pn
<vipzrx> 没有vpn
<cherrot> vipzrx: 公司的内网IP？ 还没有提供VPN？
<onlylove> iMadper: 我怎么觉得像是要console下面显示的样子，我记得suse有kernel补丁，可以直接显示
<sgo11> iMadper, 我看看设置里都有啥。谢谢。
<FrankLv> vipzrx: 你家里有ssh服务器？
<onlylove> iMadper: 我知道vipzrx的需求是啥了，两头adsl的样子
<iMadper> onlylove: 不懂.
<vipzrx> 你家里有ssh服务器？  什么意思？
<iMadper> onlylove: 他只有一个问句. 我已经回答了.
<vipzrx> adsl  是宽带吗？
<sgo11> iMadper, 没找到相应设置。在哪？怎么设置？
<onlylove> iMadper: 我理解错了，我理解的是不开X显示汉字
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 跟什么fbterm之类的有关
<jusss> 貌似
<iMadper> jusss: 毛毛!
<onlylove> jusss: 和那个没关系
<jusss> 哦
<sgo11> iMadper, 我找到一个 set character encoding，可能是这个。我尝试下。
<onlylove> jusss: suse有个宽字符补丁的
<iMadper> sgo11: 恩. 就是.
<FrankLv> vipzrx: 反向ssh 端口映射是 你从公司连一个公网能访问的ssh服务器，把内网端口(eg.3389)映射到公网端口。 当然一般操作是家里有ssh服务器(比如路由器）
<iMadper> sgo11: 需要重启终端模拟器的.
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<sgo11> iMadper, 怎么重启？我已经设置好了，但是还是乱码。
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得当时怎么说的，说的是suse的kernel是utf-8编码的，其他的是ascii的
<vipzrx> 我可以搭建一个ssh服务器的，我在路由器上设置，转发到我的ssh server上
<iMadper> sgo11: 关了重新打开 是 重启的一个常见并且有效的办法
<onlylove> sgo11: 你装字体没
<iMadper> sgo11: 你设置的是啥? 你确定是gbk?
<FrankLv> vipzrx: 可以的
<sgo11> iMadper, windows上的人给我发的zip包，解压缩完后都是乱码。应该是gbk，也就是以前的gb2312。那还能是啥呀？ 关闭gnome-terminal再从开，set char encoding会默认回 utf-8的。
<iIlL10Oo> sgo11: 用 unzip
<sgo11> onlylove, 字体肯定有了。不然我怎么在这里给你们打中文呀。呵呵。
<iMadper> sgo11: gb18030/gb13000
<sgo11> iIlL10Oo, 你这个回复不知道是什么意思。我当然用的unzip，不然我怎么解压缩？
<iMadper> sgo11: 说明你没有设置对.
<iMadper> sgo11: 要修改当前profile的char encoding
<iMadper> sgo11: 修改到cp936之类的
<iMadper> sgo11: 你自己多试试看吧, 可以的.
<iIlL10Oo> sgo11: unzip --help 里面有 -O charset -I charset
<sgo11> iIlL10Oo, 有意思，我看看。
<iIlL10Oo> sgo11: 不过我一般是直接 unzip 的，没啥问题
<sgo11> iIlL10Oo, 我直接unzip全是乱码。
<jusss> 我全是utf8,挂载win分区后显示还是汉字，没乱码
<iIlL10Oo> sgo11: 你的系统是 utf-8 的吗？ ubuntu?
<sgo11> jusss, 那个当然没事了。我的是解压缩文件。又不是mount smb，完全两回事。
<sgo11> iIlL10Oo, 当然。
<sgo11> iIlL10Oo, unzip manpage里压根没说你的这两个arguments呀？
<iIlL10Oo>   -O CHARSET  specify a character encoding for DOS, Windows and OS/2 archives
<iIlL10Oo>   -I CHARSET  specify a character encoding for UNIX and other archives
<iIlL10Oo> UnZip 6.00 of 20 April 2009, by Debian. Original by Info-ZIP.
<iIlL10Oo> sgo11: 不过我没用过
<iMadper> sgo11: 你的unzip编译的时候没加那些选项
<sgo11> iIlL10Oo, 我的manpage怎么没有？奇怪。我直接试一下吧。主要不知道给什么值。是 gbk 还是 GBK 还是 zh_CN.GBK 还是其他的。太昏。
<sgo11> iMadper, 都是ubuntu为啥有这区别？这个搞的我头都大了。你说的profile里，压根也没encoding的设置。
<iMadper> sgo11: 你确定 iIlL10Oo 是ubuntu?
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 你是ubuntu?
<iIlL10Oo> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 我了个擦, 那奇怪了, 我的unzip也没有这个呀
<iIlL10Oo> unzip --help | head -n 1
<iIlL10Oo> 看版本
<iMadper> 12 aur/unzip-iconv 6.0-1 (52)
<iMadper>     Unpacks .zip archives such as those made by PKZIP. With iconv patch for -O / -I goodness.
<sgo11> 气死我了。不搞了。还是用虚拟机得了。
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 我的也是6, 刚才看过了
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 你看我上面贴的, 要单独打patch才支持的
<onlylove> sgo11: 我记得gbk gb18030还有gb2312是三个不一样的东西
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: UnZip 6.00 of 20 April 2009, by Info-ZIP.
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 一般不用加参数，直接解压windows下面的zip包的。不过我windows下面用的是 7z
<sgo11> onlylove, gbk 兼容 gb2312的。至于是否兼容 gb18030 就不确定了。gbk本身应该兼容所有windows上的encoding的。
<iIlL10Oo>  └─> 7za --help | head -n 4
<iIlL10Oo> 7-Zip (A) 9.20  Copyright (c) 1999-2010 Igor Pavlov  2010-11-18
<iIlL10Oo> p7zip Version 9.20 (locale=zh_CN.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,2 CPUs)
<sgo11> 无所谓了。正在启动虚拟机 winxp。在虚拟机上操作了。这个太费劲。
<iIlL10Oo> 虚拟机xp +1
<jusss> onlylove: gb18030包含了gbk gb2312
<onlylove> sgo11: 你说这个乱码，我倒想起个事情，就是，默认设置的话，windows解压linux的zip包乱码，然后linux解压windows的也乱码，再就是个别网站下载的文件直接是%%%%这种形式的
 * adam8157 读各种spec和datasheet
<onlylove> jusss: 混乱的要死
<iMadper> adam8157: datashit
<sgo11> 问题搞定了。我在xp虚拟机下解压完后，再放到我linux里，一切都正常了。以后就这么干了。我本来懒得起虚拟机，发现还是虚拟机解决问题快点。
<onlylove> 我应该多加几个节点的，弄来俩节点搞1T数据，脑袋坏掉了
<iMadper> onlylove: 单机内存到2t, 一个节点就够了. 多节点不一定快.
<onlylove> iMadper: hadoop排序……
<onlylove> iMadper: 一堆虚拟机呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实, 一直不知道hadoop是啥... 貌似大家都在做, 很火?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也不知道
 * iMadper 不知道mapreduce为啥能做的这么火...
<sgo11> 没钱搞不了那玩意，需要好多服务器。呵呵。
<sgo11> 我也没用过。
<jusss> nyfair: 你感觉smart qq和web qq那个好用？
<nyfair> webqq
<jusss> 哦
<sgo11> webqq + 1
<nyfair> jusss: smart qq群功能太弱了
 * nyfair 一直饱受zip文件名编码的毒害，今天有人告诉我，直接装个快压，可以自动选择编码，神马gbk shift-jis big5 utf8随便挑。尼玛壮哉我国产大流氓软件，比那种乱七八糟的命令行脚本NB多了
<jusss> nyfair: 感觉web qq随时都能挂掉的样子
<nyfair> jusss: why?
<iMadper> web qq各种漏消息... ...
<jusss> nyfair: 只是感觉
<nyfair> jusss: 因为不兼容ie11?
<sgo11> smartqq 也漏信息，而且功能太少，没webqq稳定呀。
<nyfair> jusss: 别烦了，用手机qq
<jusss> nyfair: 手机没装qq,太大了，
<sgo11> webqq没发一条信息，我都查看历史记录，如果历史记录显示有了，证明这条信息肯定是发出去了，发成功了。我现在已经养成习惯了，不查看历史记录，就感觉少点什么。
<nyfair> jusss: 装国际版
<sgo11> s/没发/每发/
 * MeaCulpa 一直是QQ国际版，每次登录就有好多剪刀手嘟嘟嘴
<jusss> nyfair: 从那下国际版？
<nyfair> jusss: qq官网，别去google play那个黄色网站
<nyfair> im.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: IM QQ - QQ官方网站 (@ qq.com)
<onlylove> 哇，google play成黄色网站了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Google+一直都是吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 主要看用户有多黄
<nyfair> onlylove: google play标准黄色网站，不信你去看看免费排行前100都是些啥
<jusss> nyfair: 手机是山寨机，没google服务没法从黄色网站下软件
<iMadper> nyfair: 都是擦边球, 没意思
<iIlL10Oo> 手机qq一推用不到的功能
<iIlL10Oo> webqq丢消息
<jusss> nyfair: 这个是国际版？http://www.imqq.com/
<iIlL10Oo> 有需求就有市场，有钱就直接那个了
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: QQ International - Chat, Video Calls, Groups | Get a Better Messenger zz:["/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:450:in `gettitle'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:543:in `block in gettitleA'", "/home/kk/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.0.0-p353/lib/ruby/2.0.0/timeout.rb:66:in `timeout'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-i
<onlylove> 我以为多分几块map就能快点，没想到和缺省的2一样
<nyfair> google这骚货，天朝离它有多远就该滚多远
 * nyfair google一生黑
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ...
<sgo11> qq国际版可以发语音吗？
<MeaCulpa> google image看黄图，play看簧片，一直如此阿
<nyfair> sgo11: 可以
<MeaCulpa> sgo11: 有吧，还有翻译
<sgo11> 谢谢。那我也可以尝试下。普通手机版本占运行内存太大。
<onlylove> 我就不该把刚才那个停了……
<onlylove> 今天自找的没趣
<onlylove> http://geek.csdn.net/news/detail/2780
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 别老扯什么Hadoop了，你的数据根本不够大 - 极客头条 - CSDN.NET
<nyfair> 说起来今天思科把那个准备给mozilla用的open264放出来了，结果一堆人都说那玩意坑爹
<MeaCulpa> 运计算，大数据... 忽悠话题变更一下花了那么多年，不锉
<jiero> forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=3050127 发现有人竟然2008年后没重装过系统，强大。
<nyfair> 解码比开源免费的ffmpeg慢3倍，编码质量差先不说，还有丢帧问题
<iIlL10Oo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=3050127
<onlylove> jiero: 正常啊
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=3050127 -- unhandled responsein get head
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 空的
<iIlL10Oo> 没有。。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=453605
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: steam OS发布了有安装的吗 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz:石玉生
<onlylove> jiero: 请求的主题不存在
<jiero> onlylove: 为什么呐。发现论坛不能找到单层位置
<onlylove> jiero: 不玩phpbb。不知道
 * nyfair 不灌水不折腾
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 不支持楼层定位？
 * nyfair 时间不够用啊
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 就是那样意思。
<jiero> nyfair: 不够你挥霍的
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 嗯，phpbb 当时算先进的
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 什么时候？
<jiero> 2004年？
 * nyfair 给麻花腾打了一个周末的工，就赚了一张毛爷爷
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 感觉
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
 * nyfair 坑爹的剑灵，比上班还累
 * nyfair 不过油腻的师姐好赞
<geeshell> 我有台debian的服务器。把screen设置成账号的login shell。ssh一上去就弹出来了，求解 [screen is terminating]
<iIlL10Oo> geeshell: screen -d -m bash 试试
<sgo11> nyfair, 是腾讯公司的？
<nyfair> sgo11: ncsoft的，腾讯买断了全球代理
<geeshell> 是指定shell usermod -s '/usr/bin/screen -d -m bash' user1 ?
<iIlL10Oo> geeshell: screen -m bash 试试
<geeshell> 我先看下~
<iIlL10Oo> geeshell: -m bash 就是执行bash, -d是后台的，你这里别加-d 了
<sgo11> nyfair, 哦，了解了。你要是腾讯公司的，我就吐糟下网页版本的QQ和微信。呵呵。
<iIlL10Oo> 其实tcp不如udp
<iMadper> cherrot: 有人要吐槽贵公司了...   cc sgo11
<geeshell> 这样ssh都不能认证了。
<nyfair> 。。。腾讯游戏当年倒是给我发过offer啊，现在知道cf发50个月年终奖那个后悔啊！
<onlylove> sgo11: 你吐槽也没用，这边有腾讯的，但是不管qq和微信
<iMadper> nyfair: ...
<sgo11> onlylove, 呵呵，了解了，谢谢。很少上ubuntu-cn，对这里的人都不太了解。
<iMadper> nyfair: 土豪, 带我!
<nyfair> iMadper: 你才壕
<iMadper> nyfair: ... 我穷鬼.
<iMadper> nyfair: 我工资低, 这个频道里面的人都知道呀...
<freeflying> iMadper, 你又不靠工资的
<nyfair> iMadper: 18摸低得到哪里去
<geeshell> 我把rhel的screenrc拷上去就没问题了。
<jiero> nyfair: http://img2.dwstatic.com/d2/1311/249560615455/249562240781.jpg
<freeflying> iMadper, 都要买 百达翡丽的
<iMadper> freeflying: 靠工资呀, 我没别的收入来源了.
<iMadper> nyfair: 18摸工资是高, 但是人家没要我呀
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... 说笑的...
<freeflying> iMadper, 不能
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都穷疯了...
 * jiero 穷疯了
<freeflying> iMadper, 知道,穷的只剩下钱了
<iMadper> freeflying: 钱都不剩了.
<iIlL10Oo> 左手4核android, 右手iphone
<freeflying> iMadper, 光剩百达翡丽了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你送我一块儿, 我就有. 你不送, 我就没有
<onlylove> 显卡分辨率老是不对，需要重启下wm
<onlylove> 这啥毛病
<jusss> onlylove: 不是有kms自动调整吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，我要退出重新登录下
<onlylove> jusss: 我怀疑是slim的问题
<jusss> onlylove: 要不直接把分辨率写xorg.conf里面
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 别用slim, 直接 awesome
<roylez> jiero: 穷疯还去米国撒米？
<jiero> roylez: 我姨妈已经去了。我不去。
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在在用twm
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: slim和awesome半毛钱关系？
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 不懂了
<roylez> jiero: 大姨妈？
<jiero> roylez: 对。
<cherrot> jiero: 你来姨妈了？
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<jiero> cherrot？走了
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: awesome是wm，slim是display manager
<cherrot> jiero:  嗯 好样的！ 每个月总有这么几天
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 根本就是俩东西好吧
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 使用awesome 之后，可以省去 display manager
<onlylove> jusss: 你随便，我懒，就用openbox了
 * jiero 手捧油性笔，随意屠画 cherrot的面皮
<cherrot> jiero: ....
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 不习惯tling
<cherrot> g 大姨妈
<^k^> cherrot: 大姨妈 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=大姨妈 人们对月经很熟悉，却对|大姨妈|无法理解，其实|大姨妈|就是月经的另一种称呼，是 女性正常的生理周期。微微健康网专题就为大家讲解一下|大姨妈|是什么意思，以及 月经 |...|
<jusss> g cherrot
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 可以不使用 dm
<^k^> jusss: cherrot http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cherrot The cheroot is a cylindrical cigar with both ends clipped during manufacture. Since cheroots do not taper, they are inexpensive to roll mechanically, and their low |...|
<ofan> g jusss
<jiero> cherrot: 正经点。
<^k^> ofan: jusss http://lmgtfy.com/?q=jusss Feb 3, 2010 |...| |Jusss| watch its funny ! Jazzmin Mccauley·3 videos |....| cuz i |jusss| got paiidd ayd ayd ayd ayd aydby SwittzFOshizz1,266 views · YouTube home.
<cherrot> jiero: lol
<jusss> g ofan
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<^k^> jusss: ofan http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ofan |Ofan| (plural Offanim) is the English transliteration of a Hebrew term for the section in the morning prayer which describes "the praise of the Lord by the heavenly |...|
 * jiero 拿出圆规看着 cherrot
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 用啥无所谓，本来打算装KDE的
 * cherrot ....
<iIlL10Oo> 看来还是要加延时
<ofan> the praise of the Lord by the heavenly
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 不要加岩石
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 后来忘了改自己写的脚本，就又把原来的环境装上了
<jusss> onlylove: 随便找个wm用行了，要de dm干啥。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 懒
<jusss> onlylove: 因为澜才只装wm呀
<jusss> onlylove: 改也方便
<onlylove> jusss: KDE有现成的毛玻璃，wm还要用合成器搞
<jusss> onlylove: 要那些有啥用
<onlylove> jusss: wm是勤快人搞的
<onlylove> jusss: 我靠，我3G内存你让我跑个wm？
<freeflying> iMadper, 我把耳机再发给你吧
<jusss> onlylove: 我4G内存就跑了个twm
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩. 随时都可以
<freeflying> iMadper, 我这两天搞不好进回村,要不搁蛋蛋那里?
<onlylove> jusss: 你随便，我反正不跑大型应用，3G浪费
<iMadper> freeflying: 也行. 随你.
<jusss> onlylove: 昨晚用hd3000硬解720p的电影，mplayer竟然还跟我说我cpu slow
<freeflying> iMadper, 你还是留着, 坐飞机时有效果的
<onlylove> jusss: 就你笔记本那破CPU
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 其实头等舱听说有降噪耳机用. 你可以试试看. 我没机会做分机了
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉hd3000真的不太好，尤其是硬解1个多小时后开始卡的问题，后来我还看了下温度，一直都是43度左右，也不热呀
<onlylove> jusss: 那你找intel去
<freeflying> iMadper, 头等? 我现在努力的投资我儿子,看他以后能不能让我坐头等了
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~
<nyfair> jusss: 因为hd3000是伪硬解，类似手机上的v2硬解
<onlylove> nyfair: 求科普
<jusss> nyfair: 那哪个能硬解，推荐下吧，我下次想换个能硬解的
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女早啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你有nv的
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<huntxu> roylez: 渣乐
<roylez> huntxu: 渣胡
<roylez> huntxu: 屁胡
<nyfair> onlylove: 标准的硬解是显卡本身的电路就集成进去的，而不是给你弄个驱动就说我们支持硬解，那个rockbox没两样
<nyfair> s/个/和
<iIlL10Oo> 电路也是芯片，芯片里面也是代码，刷一下而已
<onlylove> nyfair: hd3K不是么
<roylez> nyfair: 直接无视我啊
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 求刷CPU
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 好像不能刷。。
<roylez> onlylove: 你想洗脑？
<jusss> onlylove: optimus laptop上的nv没用，它只管渲染，还是i卡输出，不同步，有撕裂
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: [15:53] <iIlL10Oo> 电路也是芯片，芯片里面也是代码，刷一下而已 cc roylez
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: GPU的视频解码，难道不是用视频芯片的？
<onlylove> jusss: 你用windows好了
<nyfair> 没啥好争的，无论玩游戏还是用Linux，认准呆湾黄就行了，农企也凑活，intel还是滚一边去
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 是用视频芯片的，但是这东西不是说刷就刷进去了
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 里面没做好的东西，你刷没用
<onlylove> nyfair: 农企的驱动惨不忍睹
<black_angel> “呆湾黄”是啥玩意呀
<onlylove> black_angel: nvidia
<nyfair> onlylove: windows上还行
<onlylove> nyfair: windows上也一般
<nyfair> onlylove: 那没辙，不过便宜
<onlylove> nyfair: 只能说比linux强
<nyfair> 所以linus对呆湾黄竖中指简直中二，一堆人还跪舔linus大腿那是真二了
<MeaCulpa> nvidia现在还是牛比？
<MeaCulpa> nvidia 闭源驱动打游戏猛
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没办法，ati不给力
<nyfair> 玩游戏认准nvidia
<nyfair> 不玩游戏随意
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 虽然ps4用的amd的东西，但是……不代表nvidia能力不行啊，里面有经济因素啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 想想x86现在为啥满地都是，low cost啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵摸的power实在太贵
<zealinux> 除了这里，还有哪个channel国人多啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: scsi硬盘同理
<onlylove> zealinux: 没了
<nyfair> zealinux: ons
<iIlL10Oo> c++的 #avplayer
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: avplayer这么淫荡的名字是干什么的？
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 看日本AV用的
<jusss> nyfair: linux的快播
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 不是有迅雷看看网页版么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我摸的POWER...最后的印象是WII
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我记得xbox用过？ps3也是power
<nyfair> 怎么离开一个频道？打/quit就完全退出了
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6582383/
<onlylove> nyfair: part
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 后来都Intel了吧，毕竟Intel M$简单
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6582383/ samba 挂载文件目录，写权限出现问题，上面的设置有问题吗？
<nyfair> onlylove: 谢谢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 游戏机啊……那个除了微软的xbox据说用的nt5以外，没有用ms的吧
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: /part
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道
<jusss> nyfair:  /part #channel_name
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: pc这东西，当然怎么便宜怎么来，你看，苹果都从power换了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是，18摸嘛，产能早被别人抢了，只好死拼高端了
<jusss> jjjjj
<jiero> nyfair:  av player？
<iMadper> nyfair: /leave
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: jusss: 谢谢，之前onlylove说的时候我已经会了啊
<nyfair> jiero: 你别跟我说，这东西不是我提出来的
<nyfair> jiero: 找他 [15:59] iIlL10Oo: c++的 #avplayer
<MeaCulpa> mplayer不挺好么
<nyfair> #avplayer根本没人嘛
<nyfair> 只有个sgo11
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<nyfair> avplayer那堆人怎么发图的，比如这种https://avlog.avplayer.org/%E7%A5%9E%E8%AF%9D/20131216.html
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 蹲个2天，就发现有人了
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: err: no title
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 打通了他们的qq群
<MeaCulpa> "打通"...
<iIlL10Oo> 用c++打的
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 咋整？两头复制？
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 模拟浏览器，登陆webqq
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 对，2头复制发送
<MeaCulpa> 现在不是nvidia开源驱动也有3d加速了嘛
<onlylove> 要疯了，到哪里去给找那一堆硬盘
<onlylove> 测试1T的数据……
<onlylove> 凑1T硬盘好说，问题是要4T……
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: disk lvm ?
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于用malloc函数给结构体分配空间的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453665 今日在做课程设计遇到了一些问题，我定义了一个结构体并用malloc函数分配空间时无法通过编译！ 为了简单起见我把这个问题抽离出来。大家给我一点建议吧！ Code: #include "stdio.h" #include "malloc.h" typedef struct {  int leader; int lode
<^k^> ─> r; int tag; }HT; int main(  ) {  HT p; p=(HT)malloc(sizeof(HT)); } 以下是个g++ -Wall -O h.c 编译的结果 Code: || h.c: In function …
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 不是那么回事
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 是集群硬盘够4T就行
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 但是集群里貌似没那么多剩余空间了
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Deepin Localization邮件列表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453666 1111.png Linux Deepin本地化邮件列表，为协调Linux Deepin本地化工作而诞生！ 有意参与Linux Deepin本地化工作的小伙伴快加入啊！ 对了。。这个邮件列表可以看到Linux Deepin开发的最新动态！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cxbii — 2013-12-16 16:27
<geeshell> 我还在折腾screen，设成某用户的loginshell以后。并在screenrc里写入shell /bin/bash
<geeshell> 登录上去是bash的提示符，蛋是profile以及bashrc之类的环境脚本没加载上。我之前设的alias都木有，求解
<MeaCulpa> geeshell: 好奇怪，为什么不是shell rc里面起screen, 而是那screen当shell?
<eexpress> MeaCulpa:
<geeshell> usermod -s /usr/bin/screen 某用户 。登录上去就是screen
<geeshell> 嗯哼。把screen当shell了。
<MeaCulpa>  /me 原来还有这种用法...受教
<geeshell> :)而且把byobu的配置加载到screen里头，ssh登录上去省很多事。
 * MeaCulpa 作为一个时常把screen搞hang的人，表示无此胆量
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 英雄你怎么做到的
<iIlL10Oo> geeshell: /bin/bash --login
<geeshell> 搞定了~ 写这个defshell -bash而不是shell /bin/bash
<geeshell> iIlL10Oo: screenrc里面不允许你这么定义的。我还试过 写source /etc/profile
<iIlL10Oo> o
<onlylove> freeflying: ifstat和iptraf这样的，能记录日志文件么
<sgo11> 我使用的是 byobu，screen的功能太少了吧？支持tab吗？
<freeflying> huntxu, 低级错误, 现在的ovs创建bridge时默认空的
<geeshell> source /usr/share/byobu/profiles/byoburc 把这个放到screerc里就和byobu一样了。byobu本质上只是一套配置增强
<freeflying> huntxu, 我还在找是不是virtio的问题
<geeshell> 类似于vim和vi的关系~
<huntxu> freeflying: 原來不是空的？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统安装的引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453667 有台机器， 磁盘0，1T，全部是扩展分区，给win系统用的； 磁盘1，固态硬盘，装的win7系统； 磁盘2，1T，我想吧ubuntu装到这上面去 用U盘安装，一切顺利，到了grub引导的时候，默认的是装到SDA上，sda是U盘。 sdb是磁盘1固态硬盘，sdc是那个
<freeflying> huntxu, 原来没flow时就当做普通switch
<huntxu> freeflying: 你是說openflow的表麽？
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 我动不动就往中端dd哈，然后X也起在screen里，再把各种环境到处同步
<huntxu> freeflying: 原來有條默認規則action=NORMAL，現在貌似是沒有的
<imtxc> 哇
<imtxc> 这么多log， 频道里来妹子了又？
<huntxu> freeflying: switch又兩個mode的，standalone就有默認的規則應該是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 完蛋了，支气管炎
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 赞。。
<freeflying> huntxu, 现在没这条规则了
<freeflying> huntxu, 默认
<freeflying> gfrog, 赶紧去南方吧
<jiero> gfrog:  赞
<jiero> gfrog: 可以写假条了。带薪休假
<freeflying> huntxu, 你只是用vm来写各种负责的flow吗
<gfrog> jiero: 我倒想
<freeflying> gfrog, 去海南remote吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 那边可以天天骑车了
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒明白，你如果要省事的話就加回那條去嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 得老板同意才行啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 我以为这条规则一直都有的,没想到ovs这帮货们不知道啥时候给干掉了,得自己加了
<freeflying> huntxu, 创建bridge是 set-fail-mode默认是secure, 然后表就是空的
<freeflying> gfrog, 跟老板申请啊
<huntxu> freeflying: secure就是空的啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 難道現在默認創建是secure？
<freeflying> huntxu, 对
 * jiero 明白的有什么。
<freeflying> huntxu, 估计以后他们不打算支持普通的switch了
<huntxu> freeflying: 應該不會吧 =.=
<freeflying> huntxu, 要是真这么干了还不如直接去用of
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒關注到有改這個默認行為的patch啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 你防护的那么好也着了道啊
 * adam8157 yeah, spec不全, 被我打回去了
<huntxu> freeflying: 我這裏看到的代碼還是寫default是standalone哦
<huntxu> freeflying: 估計，libvirt幹的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你中午见到我的时候是已经着了道之后的防护。
<freeflying> huntxu, 这个跟libvirt没关系啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 看见你那样还以为北京爆发瘟疫了.....
<freeflying> huntxu, 我vm里装的ovs
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，可不就是，前两周多少感冒的……
<huntxu> freeflying: 哦
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo|flying 说他病一场瘦了20斤
<gfrog> adam8157: 九牛一毛
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞
<freeflying> huntxu, abdfe47476cc1a192e329f428b3740a3fae8390d
<huntxu> freeflying: 對啊，secure就沒規則啊，問題是默認不是secure
<adam8157> iGoogle: 有好事儿没
<freeflying> huntxu, 我这里2.0的, 默认是secure的
<adam8157> freeflying: 你今天没来啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 没人请客啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我每天来也没人请啊
<darkwsh> 小白初用ubuntu 想问个问题 我的笔记本比较老了09的 现在用安装盘安装 选择“安装Ubuntu”选项后 光标闪几下就重启了 试过加入nomodeset选项 貌似没什么用
<freeflying> adam8157, 从台湾带啥好吃的回来了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我可以说我啥也买不起么? 免税店啥啥都上千
<freeflying> huntxu,  cookie=0x0, duration=16.193s, table=0, n_packets=8, n_bytes=648, idle_age=6, priority=0 actions=NORMAL
<jiero> 。
<jiero> huntxu: 蒸鱼网？
 * jiero 蒸蒸 huntxu
<adam8157> huntxu: 新手机好用么
<Niac> 话说我的one 可以边充电边暖手
<jiero> Niac: 话说我的手机有4年历史了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37645
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 莱特币挖矿的高需求导致AMD显卡短缺
<Niac> htc的手机都是为冬天设计的
<jiero> adam8157: 我要接替你，成为这个频道换手机最慢的人
<Niac> 真人性化
<jiero> adam8157: 你是多久换得手机来着
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157  口袋
<adam8157> jiero: ... 我最近8年换过5个手机
<adam8157> jiero: 很慢么...
<jiero> adam8157: 哇。
<jiero> adam8157: 比我快些。
<jiero> 我想想。我也换了接近5个了。
<Niac> 我也差不多
<jiero> 高中的小灵通，间隙西门子，然后诺基亚，然后索尼爱立信然后诺基亚。
<Niac> 不过我的都是低档货
<adam8157> 价格分别为 1000+ 300 500 175 1399
 * jiero 的价格是 未知 未知 未知 $30 * 12 和 $  220
<jiero> 对是 $30 * 24
<Niac> 又看了 一天的资料代码，好像没什么收获啊
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈你的钱放在股票上了，年增益率有30% 么？
<adam8157> jiero: 没有
<jiero> adam8157: 20%+？
<Niac> -20%
<adam8157> jiero: 才英里了几个月, 不要跟我说年收益率
<jiero> Niac: 就你这笨蛋。
<adam8157> 盈利
<Niac> 可是整个大盘走势都不好
<jiero> Niac: 那是土豪铛啊。
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋不厚道啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 桃园机场里的凤梨酥不过200+NTY一盒
<freeflying> adam8157, 太阳饼更便宜
<freeflying> 金门高粱也不粗
<jiero> freeflying: NTY 非缩写是什么？
<^k^> jiero: define:freeflying: NTY 非缩写 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:freeflying: NTY 非缩写 博客的地址是：iblog.|freeflying|.org，这是个二级域名。之前，孙哥帮我注册了 |freeflying|.org这个域名。当时在万网随便查询域名，发现了它，真心喜欢上了这个 域名。
<adam8157> freeflying: 没看到, 我去一趟台湾没吃过凤梨酥 牛轧糖 太阳饼..  对比土壕桑, 我羞愧
<Niac> freeflying:新台币
<jiero> Niac: 哦。谢拉。
<jiero> 为啥还要新啊。。。多久了
<freeflying> jiero, NTD
<freeflying> 搞错了
<jiero> freeflying: 这才对吗。我记得只有大陆学日本。。。
<adam8157> NT or TWD
<freeflying> adam8157, NTD
<jiero> TMD 是什么国家的货币单位啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 在台湾没见过写NTD的
<jiero> adam8157: 但是 google.com.au 输入 NTD 会有结果 1 Taiwan dollar =
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com.au)
<jiero> 0.0377248855 Australian dollars
<jiero> 好廉价。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 现在我用 google.com.au ，听说有人用 google.com.ca 不过我这里不好用。
<jiero> 新台幣常見的英文縮寫包括NT、NTD、NT$，而缩写TWD係依據ISO 4217之國際標準制定，前二碼為台灣國際代碼TW，末碼則指新台幣貨幣單位「元（Dollar）
<jiero> adam8157: 你是对的，只有英文社会采用 NTD，标准写法是 TWD http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Taiwan_dollar
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: New Taiwan dollar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<imtxc> iMadper: hdgg 一般上映多久会有下载
<iMadper> imtxc: 下映1~2个月?
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧..
<iMadper> imtxc: 想看啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 无人区
<iMadper> imtxc: 讲啥的?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我自己百度好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 没看过影评
<iMadper> imtxc: 国产的?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 那下映1~2年之后
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<imtxc> .....
<iMadper> imtxc: 乖, 不酷
<iMadper> imtxc: 乖, 不哭
<iMadper> 下班了...
<onlylove> jiero: 为啥软妹币不叫Dollar
<jiero> onlylove: 民族主义
<jiero> onlylove: 学苏联吧
<onlylove> jiero: 那日元呢
<jiero> onlylove: 日本恐怕也是同样地
<onlylove> jiero: 不叫dollar的很多啊
<jiero> onlylove: 比叫dollar 的更多？
<Niac> 下班，走人
<jiero> 好象是啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 英镑，法郎 马克 盾
<onlylove> jiero: 铢
<jiero> onlylove: 都是民族主义哈。
<onlylove> jiero: 还有卢布
<jiero> onlylove: 对对
<jiero> onlylove: 只有那些追美国屁股的叫 dollar
<onlylove> jiero: 韩元叫啥
<jiero> onlylove: 不知道。
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃神马？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到
<adam8157> gfrog: 我很想吃芝心必胜客 但是太贵了
<gfrog> adam8157: 既然不鸡到，那就去肯德基吃鸡
<jiero> onlylove: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_won
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Korean won - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 * jiero 从没见过必胜客，只听说过。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不想吃, 我得减肥了, 看看人家hamo
<jiero> adam8157: 不会胖的，我连吃了1个月pizza都没胖
<gfrog> adam8157: 人家基数大。
<jiero> adam8157: 不过吃了一个pizza之后就不想吃晚饭了。
 * jiero 吃过pizza之后晚饭就单纯吃青菜。
<adam8157> gfrog: 为毛他们请假都用"where is xxx?"的句式
<adam8157> jiero: 卧槽, 你pizza还不算晚饭啊
<jiero> adam8157: 我一般都是中午吃。
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是他们都没说where are they
<gfrog> adam8157: 明显的标题党
<jiero> adam8157: 出炉超过5分钟我就不想吃了
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
 * jiero 不吃鸡，所以也不去肯德基。。。
 * jiero 一直对软软的有弹性的食物有畏惧心理。那种物理特性的除了果冻几乎一概不吃。
<adam8157> jiero: 马卡龙
 * jiero 现在吃者难以下咽的粉团白菜。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 酒？
<adam8157> jiero: 你搜一下就知道了
<adam8157> jiero: 别名很霸道
<jiero> 马卡龙（Macarons，又称作玛卡龙、杏仁小圆饼、少女的酥胸）
<jiero> adam8157: 对了，如果女孩子说你很温柔，我喜欢你，那是不是真的？
<adam8157> jiero: 是真的
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。我是恶魔，继续当恶魔。
<jiero> adam8157: 为什么没人喝可可。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 因为喝不起
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么可能。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 比茶和咖啡之类的便宜多了吧。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 编译安装Emacs24.3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453669 这个太简单了，避免自己的遗忘： 首先安装编译工具和解决依赖问题： sudo apt-get install build-essential sudo apt-get build-dep emacs24（目前最先版是24.3) 然后： cd ‹source dir name› ./configure make sudo make install OK了，右键菜单里就有，或者直接敲emacs启动。 这个主
<^k^> ─> 要是参考网上（http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=371756），照做的，功劳属于这位高人。 统计信息: 发 …
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157 谢谢，回答我这么多怪问题
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37646
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 心怀不满的北京居民DDoS政府网站的密码遗忘功能
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何让两台linux机器在局域网中识别到对方 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453670 两台电脑分别装有ubuntu，一台名字为u1，一台为u2； 通过路由器分别连接到局域网，然后都可以分别连接到外网； 但是怎么让其中一台识别到另一台呢？ 也就是说可以在u1上ping u2 通过呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nuptsww —
<^k^> ─> 2013-12-16 18:24
<jiero> onlylove: 国内加密交换的协议有么
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道
<jiero> 。LG正投资15亿美元建造生产基地，该公司称，越南政治更稳定，劳动人口年轻且日益受到良好的教育。
<jiero> 亚马逊用户购买的视频因为发行商撤出而不能访问+1 http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37642
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Solidot | 亚马逊用户购买的视频因为发行商撤出而不能访问
<jiero> 什么是拥有。
<jiero> onlylove: http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/199b2dspre16kjpg/ku-xlarge.jpg 好吃的
<roylez> jiero: 基佬
<jiero> roylez: 你还想被踢么。
<jiero> roylez:  lol 除了叫 基佬 你就想不到其他称呼？
<roylez> jiero: 基渣
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<jiero> roylez:  狗乐乐
<mark378882> 。。。。
<jiero> roylez: http://www.desura.com/games/paper-sorcerer
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Paper Sorcerer Windows, Mac, Linux game | Desura
<jiero> 广东大火啊
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: iptarf可以记录指定进程的流量不
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37648
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 股东起诉IBM隐瞒斯诺登事件对中国业务的影响
<happyaron> onlylove: 想得美
<onlylove> happyaron: 我要记录hadoop的实时流量，不知道咋办了，
<happyaron> onlylove: 同不知……
<onlylove> happyaron: 就记录带宽就行，我估计sar和iptraf都可以，我反正就用sar记录10分钟……
<imtxc> onlylove: 记录流量？
<imtxc> onlylove: 用端口号记录不行么
<onlylove> imtxc: 实时带宽
<onlylove> 还是找不到hadoop的log……藏哪里去了……
<onlylove> 我都指定log目录里
<imtxc> onlylove: 在 netfifter 里面加个统计的功能进去 lol
<Lavande> 请问国外VPS，时区设置所在国家，还是设置中国的，比较方便？
<Lavande> 各有啥优劣？
<onlylove> Lavande: 设置哪里无所谓吧
<happyaron> Lavande: 自己用啥设啥
<onlylove> 唉……愁
<onlylove> 更新下系统回家
<Lavande> onlylove: happyaron ok,thx
<onlylove> debian都7.3了
<mark378882> Linux  下能代替UltraEdit 的 编辑器有啥
<onlylove> mark378882: 你无视emacs系统和vim
<imtxc> mark378882: 乃是来踢馆的？
<mark378882> imtxc: 咋这么说呢
<imtxc> mark378882: 好吧，vim emacs 随便选一个
<onlylove> 金山出个破游戏能让avg报毒 唉……
<imtxc> onlylove: avg 记得当时你忽悠我装的 avg
<imtxc> onlylove: 装失败了之后卸载不能，现在每次关机都有一个什么错误咣当弹出来
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛叫忽悠，我自己用了好几年了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你什么破系统
<imtxc> onlylove: 大 win7 啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 拉倒吧，深度还是雨林木风，或者番茄花园
<onlylove> imtxc: 你当我不是win7？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道啊…… 我来这公司的时候机器上就这货，没管过
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正很少用，除了用网银的时候
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在网银慢慢的也没用了，都手机银行了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你弄个半残系统，搞不好上面有没卸载的软件或者360之流
<imtxc> onlylove: 没用360啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 上面毛都没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 我自己用7用了好几年，一直是avg，也没出错，除了误报
<imtxc> onlylove: 额，我打算过段时间有空了换成 xp
<onlylove> imtxc: 还是你人品不好，没装对，不知道装的谁家的山寨
<imtxc> onlylove: |||||
<imtxc> onlylove: 我人品很不错哇
<onlylove> imtxc: 来这家公司之前用光了
<imtxc> onlylove: …………
<imtxc> onlylove: 你还没下班？
<onlylove> imtxc: 和你说，杀毒软件3A，红伞，AVG Avast，我都用过，没一个有问题的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你用有问题自己面壁去
<onlylove> imtxc: 正准备关机
<imtxc> onlylove: 我用过红伞来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 什么大P版要什么key
<imtxc> 太烦，就不用了
<onlylove> imtxc: 用F版
<imtxc> 不管了，裸奔
<onlylove> imtxc: 要不你用avast，用邮箱收一个一年的号，第二年继续收，反正不要钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过你那系统，估计半残，不行，趁早格式化重装
<imtxc> onlylove: 不用了…… 基本也不用
<onlylove> 下班
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  19:51 
<linuxlearn836> any body in here?
<pAuLnAbA220> yes
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  20:20 
<zsc> any body here?
<zsc> 大家文本绘图都用什么工具?
<Shujenchang> gimp
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10安装virtual box后USB没有识别问题记录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453672 装UBUNTU后，有时候使用网银之类还是需要在WINDOWS机器下操作，所以必须要使其识别USB的密码设备。 主要问题是，虚拟机启动后：点击 设备-》分配USB设备 直接提示 没有连接任何USB设备。 这里解决办法是将自己的账户加
<pityonline> :q
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃到家了啊？
<Alex________> has quite
<Alex________> say something
<pAuLnAbA220> Alex________:  what?
<zsc> 雅蔑蝶
<Alex________> 大家都在用ubuntu 哪个版本
<pAuLnAbA220> 1310
<Pudge> win 7
<pAuLnAbA220> win8.1
<Alex________> 你觉得13.10 有啥吸引你的
<pAuLnAbA220> Alex________: 因为只有这个版本能兼容我的haswell
<pAuLnAbA220> Alex________: 仅部分驱动
<pAuLnAbA220> Alex________: win8.1也没有完美驱动
<Alex________> 你不虚拟？
<pAuLnAbA220> Alex________: 我所使用的业务，不能使用虚拟
<Alex________> 显卡驱动 装上了么？
<pAuLnAbA220> 恩恩
<Alex________> 我还在用12.04长期版
<onlylove> 这种事情，做一个新的kernel就好了
<iSUSE_> hehe
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 要真有这么简单就好，很多驱动或者API官方就没有发布
<Alex________> 这个确实是的。
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 要知道连win8/win8.1很多驱动都没有
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 那么新的硬件？
<Alex________> haswell   战斗机啊
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 对，今年10月份才下生产线的
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 你会傻乎乎的没有驱动就发布硬件？
<imtxc> 擦
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 开源世界真的没有，win下面不完美，微软也承认，只有osx才完美
<imtxc> 啥玩意
<imtxc> 这么乱
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 那OSX的驱动哪里来的
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 官方都没有发布api的东西
<Alex________> 大家有没有linux下的项目之类的。。 最近手有点痒。想敲些代码
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 不是CPU的驱动，是主板的
<maplebeats_> onlylove: windows的驱动怎么来的。。OSX就怎么来的吧
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 我现在usb3当usb2使
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 主板就是芯片组驱动啊，除非你用了第三方，不然intel的驱动够用
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: acer主板...
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: acer笔记本~~~~
<imtxc> gfrog: 呱，我需要一个 fedora14 做为编译环境的话，用什么虚拟的方式方便 virtualbox 太费内存...
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: acer那渣渣啊
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 你等着吧
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: win/linux各种不识别
<October21> lsusb只显示一个usb3.0怎么办？
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 各种不识别，就干把硬件放出来，不就是作死么
<niac> 怎么将 /xxx 下的文件里面的问号改成%3f
<pAuLnAbA220> October21: 把其他的砸了
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: acer已经渣到不测试就往外发硬件的地步了？
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 没办法，谁让我贪心，买的太靠前了
<October21> pAuLnAbA220: 我有两个usb3.0接口
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 我不知道别的怎么想，反正如果我做产品，我的东西没驱动，我不会推向市场，这是砸牌子的买卖
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 不过，据我所知的，周围朋友的msi,asus,lenovo, dell, hp, acer笔记本中，只要是haswell多多少少都有问题
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 安装linux啊
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 台式机完全木有问题
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 听朋友说，新的低电压和旧版的不一样
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 台式机没问题那就是笔记本制造商的问题了
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 那。。这么多场都有问题，概率有点略大啊
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 你的意思还是intel的错咯
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 这个我真的不知道。。
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 我只知道用不成。。。
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 你周围的，有预装windows的么
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 预装的有问题么
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 有啊，我的就是啊，预装的就没有问题，但重装系统后，安装原厂提供的驱动之后，就会出现问题
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 你完全可以打电话问人怎么做的嘛
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 不过acer那帮菜鸟是不会知道的
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 重做他的系统要收钱。。。。。
<niac> onlylove:求个脚本
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 是的。。，。。
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 毛重做他的系统，他的系统很高贵么
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 除非是恢复盘
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 不知道，所以我只能用1310
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 据我所知，OEM早不提供安装盘了，只有恢复盘
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: debian7.3神马的完全不能用
<niac> onlylove: 怎么批量替换文件夹下所有文件中的字符啊
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 你怎么不用centos说事
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: debian7现在是3.2的kernel
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: centos好像还是2.6
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 内核太旧
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 要支持你的硬件，怎么也得3.1x
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 没考证过
<onlylove> pAuLnAbA220: 你自己看1310的kernel，uname -a
<onlylove> niac: 你替换啥
<niac> onlylove: ？替换成%3f
<pAuLnAbA220> onlylove: 现在一直用win了，过几天在换linux
<onlylove> niac: 我是说你的要求看不懂
<October21> onlylove: 我装bbb时用的是3.11的linux-header
<onlylove> October21: 现在最新大概是13
<niac> onlylove: 就是吧/xxx文件夹下的文件里的？替换成%3f
<onlylove> niac: 自己搜sed
<onlylove> 或者自己用vim做
<onlylove> niac: 所有的，想明白了
<October21> onlylove: debian7的backport是3.11
<onlylove> October21: 我都自己做的
<niac> onlylove: 我知道要用ls  sed 还有管道，但我不会写
<onlylove> niac: 要ls做毛
<niac> onlylove: 获取文件名啊
<October21> 我装bbb是设置是写错了nvidia结果我有装了3.2的linux-header
<onlylove> niac: 不是文件夹下面的所有文件么，用for枚举不就完了
<onlylove> niac: for * in ()
<niac> onlylove: 问题是for我也不会写啊
<onlylove> niac: 你会啥
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求一款跟supertuxcart类似，但是能本地联网的游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453673 如题，挺喜欢supertuxcart的，就是不能本地联网。两个人盯着一个电脑对战比较累。麻烦各位推荐个类似的，卡通的，简单易玩的，可以本地联网对战的赛车游戏。 Win版，linux版，免费，付费都可以。索尼克全
<^k^> ─> 明星变形那类的有点复杂，最好比那个简单。 Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 统计信息: 发表于 由 ericzb — 20 …
<niac> onlylove: 我才看一天的bash
<onlylove> niac: 那就多看几天呗
<onlylove> niac: for * in ( ) do sed -i s///g done
<niac> onlylove: 懂了
<onlylove> niac: 我这么写不对，错在哪自己找
<niac> onlylove: 那如何判断是文件夹，再递归呢
<onlylove> niac: 还嵌套文件夹？
<niac> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> niac:  if -d
<Pudge> onlylove: 不是妹子你还真有耐心。。
<onlylove> niac: 你没事不整这么麻烦做啥
<onlylove> Pudge: 你一边凉快去，和那个zsc一起
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 虚拟机装了个安卓PC版,转帐安逸了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453674 在外打工,每月得给两老汇点钱, 可恶的支付宝PC端转个帐得收费, 手机端就不收,能省就省啊. 没法了,智能机已经戒了,用着个黑莓老掉牙的7290. 只好整了个虚拟机玩安卓,不错, 跟装了个安卓平板电脑一样, 常用软件都能正常使用, 就
<^k^> ─> 是一些软件不能连网,可能只支持手机网络跟WIFI a.png b.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2013-12-16 22:06
<niac> onlylove: 其实我用别的语言也能解决的，只是我想用下bash的管道
<onlylove> niac: 那你为啥不用别的语言解决
<onlylove> niac: perl不好用么，还是python不好用
<niac> onlylove: 我喜欢用新的东西
<onlylove> niac: 新东西是go
<niac> onlylove: 用sed ls 管道，怎么写啊
<onlylove> niac: xargs可以传递参数
<onlylove> niac: 怎么写我就不知道了
<niac> onlylove: 好吧，谢了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 德国佬
<Frank`> ?
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  22:22 
<onlylove> imtxc_: 砰的一声，imtxc_重重的摔了下去
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于shell中”~“符号特殊意义 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453676 ll -a ~user1 user1是用户的主文件夹，请问这样写~代表的是/home吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ajhszzf — 2013-12-16 22:17
<finn_linus> test
<^k^> finn_linus:点点点.  22:32 
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  22:41 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu12.04桌面失去响应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453677 整个桌面失去响应，鼠标也不能动，ctrl+alt+f1-f7均无反应。 chrome的flash已经关闭 此时可以ssh上去，但是电脑本身已经完全无法操作。 查看cpu进程也没有占用过高的情况。 请问在此情况下如何恢复至正常？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huanyuejisi — 2
<^k^> ─> 013-12-16 22:44
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  22:47 
<jusss> onlylove: 为什么ffmpeg烧录字幕时cpu温度那么高，而且hd3k的fps烧录时才50左右
<Pudge> jusss: 因为你治疗还没结束
<jusss> Pudge: 你烧录过字幕吗？
<jusss> Pudge: android没有支持外挂字幕很好的软件
<onlylove> jusss: 我没烧过，不知道
<Pudge> jusss: vlc
<jusss> Pudge: 想看电影还得烧录字幕
<jusss> Pudge: android上的vlc好像只能连局域网看…
<jusss> Pudge: 只能vedio on lan
<jusss> 不支持本地文件播放，真不知道是怎么想的
<Frank`> q
<onlylove> jusss: pad么，不是pad就是手机了，手机是用来发短信打电话的
<jusss> onlylove: 我手机是retina屏…
<jusss> onlylove: 比电脑的屏好多了
<onlylove> jusss: 你手机屏再好，能赶得上电脑的屏看起来舒服？
<jusss> onlylove: 只是想睡觉时在床上看看而已
<jusss> onlylove: 烧录字幕为什么那么耗费，电脑温度瞬间长了10℃
<onlylove> jusss: 坏眼睛
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，这个很对，retina的确对眼睛不好
<onlylove> jusss: 和retina没关系
<onlylove> jusss: 晚上在床上手机屏的亮度刺激眼睛
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: ping
<zsc__> test
<^k^> zsc__:点点点.  23:44 
<linyu> 大家好，请教问题。我最近在看block IO系统，完全初学。现在遇到一个问题。当一个设备的request_queue初始化时候不用的块设备驱动会给request_queue的request_fn字段填入各自实现的函数指针.现在我想看自己电脑上普通硬盘的request_fn实现,我不知道到底哪个驱动是我的.
<linyu> 我应该看哪个驱动文件呢?
<linyu> zsc__: 又看见你了
<zsc__> linyu: hi,怎么又了呢?
<linyu> zsc__: 好久没来irc了,以来就看见你了
<zsc__> linyu: 奥,我也是最近才到这潜水
<psychologe> freeflying, hello
<psychologe> 有一个文件，里面全是 ：string1----string2 的格式。请问用grep如何写个正则只匹配string2?研究了半天，没搞定。
<happyaro1> psychologe: grep 只能精确到行，找出所有带指定字符的行
<knownbad> 测试
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  01:29 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-17
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 给笔记本换个SSD，但是不知道这样是不是4K对齐了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453680 DELL 笔记本，只装了ubuntu 13.10 64位版本，SSD是 M5S 图片在附件，大家帮忙看看是不是4K对齐了 统计信息: 发表于 由 为爱裸奔 — 2013-12-17 0:36
<za-0x71> http://0x71.org/category/0x71-xc-our-true-jesus-church-hacker-music/ We hope after you heard this you all will repent. come to True Jesus Church http://www.tjc.org , Peace
<^k^> za-0x71 ⇪ t: 0×71 (xc) Our True Jesus Church Hacker Music
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu13.10 Y550 挂起与关机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453681 在用12.04一切正常。换了13.10后有两个问题： 1、如果使用闭源的显卡驱动，那么无法正常关机。通常是点了关机之后屏幕黑了，硬盘也停止转动，但是不掉电。需要强制关机。 2、换为开源的显卡驱动，可以正常关机，但是如果将
<^k^> ─> 系统挂起然后恢复，则鼠标和键盘失效。有时候可以按alt+ctrl+f1进入字符界面，有时候不行。 请问下有没 …
<cppking> 大家好，问个问题哇
<cppking> 如何在PS1打印出的时候执行一个命令
<cppking> 每行命令都会有个PS1提示符，在终端打印ps1的时候，如何也执行另外的命令
<imtxc_> test 早
<imtxc_> cppking: 没懂你的问题呢
<imtxc> cppking: 你可以试着重新描述一下
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Linux Deepin新增國立暨南國際大學 (台灣) 鏡射支援 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453685 新增镜像.png Linux Deepin在2013年11月18日添加了台灣自由軟體實驗室鏡射服務。現在，我們又榮幸地得到了國立暨南國際大學的支持，在台灣地區又新增另一鏡射服務。 目前該鏡射服務支援HTTP及FTP協議的連接，其地址分別如
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/p/gitdown
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ gitdown首页、文档和下载 - Git开源工具 - 开源中国社区
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<imtxc> onlylove: 我真打算重新装系统了
<wiiw> imtxc: 装个 gentoo 玩玩
<finn_linus> 中文测试
<onlylove> imtxc: 半残的系统赶紧重装，迟早受不了
<marlboromoo> .
<wiiw> imtxc: 你系统怎么了？
<imtxc> wiiw: 我的 win7 貌似是之前别人装的精简版本
<imtxc> wiiw: 缺各种东西
<wiiw> imtxc: win7 ...
<wiiw> imtxc: 我以为linux
<imtxc> wiiw: lol, 对 win7 有刚性需求
<wiiw> imtxc: vbox + xp
<eexpress> wiiw: 你有啥需要xp的
<imtxc> wiiw: 我这里 vbox 各种问题，都懒得折腾了，里面的 xp 每隔10分钟重启一次……
<imtxc> eexpress: QQ
<eexpress> imtxc: 你不如手机上摸摸
<imtxc> eexpress: 那软件不行
<eexpress> 你只是要正式的mm?
<imtxc> eexpress: 根据我的总结，还是老牌工具靠谱，qq，微信
<eexpress> 那也手机上玩嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 陌陌能YP绝对是他们自己公司的炒作
<wiiw> eexpress: 买了别人的模块，串口读写设置，需要监听他们的通讯
<imtxc> eexpress: 手机打字慢
<eexpress> 慢。。。
<wiiw> imtxc: vbox可以设置一个备份点
<eexpress> wiiw: 草。win下底层都包了。串口当然lin下
<eexpress> 估计你只是需要别人的现成软件。 wiiw 是吧
<wiiw> eexpress: 但是模块是买来的，比如研华的模块，对，需要他们的现成软件
<eexpress> 还是嘛。你只是被逼的。
<wiiw> eexpress: 是的，很多时候，我就是被逼的
<imtxc> 话说昨天我做梦梦见自己发现了一个套现新路子是怎么回事，梦见自动售货机刷卡然后吐了一堆零钱出来………………
 * cherrot ....
<wiiw> imtxc: 梦都是反的，你要注意账户安全
<imtxc> ...
<eexpress> 想不劳而获的懒虫嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 哪里不劳而获了。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你终于发现你的win7有问题了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu server 10.04软件安装异常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453686 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies: autoconf: Conflicts: pkg-config (< 0.25-1.1) but 0.22-1build2 is to be installed bison: Depends: libbison-dev
<^k^> ─> (= 1:2.5.dfsg-2.1) but it is not going to be installed libc-dev-bin: Depends: libc6 (< 2.12) but 2.15-0ubuntu10.5 is to be installed libc6- …
<eexpress> 想。做梦就是想。
<onlylove> eexpress: 难道神做梦也在努力工作？
<eexpress> 不做这样的梦啊
<linuxlearn391> ......
<linuxlearn391> 神是不做梦的
<eexpress> ，
 * cherrot 妈蛋 新kindle翻页速度提升25%。。。。 这特么逗我呢
<imtxc> cherrot: kindle black 就提升了 20
<imtxc> kpw1 又提了 20
<imtxc> 这次又提了 25
<eexpress> 吹的吧
<imtxc> 吹的，反正我在 kpw1 上没感觉到速度快了
<eexpress> 翻页开始闪黑屏了。
<cherrot> imtxc: 这我就平衡了 cc eexpress
<cherrot> eexpress: 嗯 貌似新一代刚出我的kpw就出bug了，按电源键会闪屏
<eexpress> 之前3,4页闪一次，才正常
<imtxc> cherrot: 你的 kpw1？
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> cherrot: 晚上翻页黑一下屏爽不
<eexpress> 1，多少钱的
<cherrot> eexpress: 你是看pdf？ 闪黑屏到还没遇到过
<cherrot> eexpress: 850
<eexpress> 为什么是晚上？
<eexpress> 850，便宜了点点
<cherrot> imtxc: 按一下电源键，相当于按三下。。
<imtxc> ....
<eexpress> 和pdf无关
<imtxc> 白天不用开背光啊
<eexpress> 额。没开背光啊
<imtxc> 呐，我的k4依然坚挺
<cherrot> imtxc: 背光是常开的 白天感觉不到
<eexpress> 天气冷了，导致？
<imtxc> 就是电池不太行了
<eexpress> 破水果，天气冷，充电不进。典故？
<imtxc> 我现在一周得充两次
<eexpress> 充电倒是正常。。
<xbsk> imtxc : 你亮度调最高了？
<imtxc> xbsk: 没背光的版本
<eexpress> nnnd 没kpw，你胡说啥。
<xbsk> imtxc : 那一定是你看书太勤奋了:D
<eexpress> k4的一边去
<xbsk> 我的kpw1，不开背光能待机个把月
<xbsk> 一天用半小时那种
<imtxc> xbsk: 一天5小时
<eexpress> 1,有啥改进？
<eexpress> 5小时。这家伙
<eexpress> 难怪找不到妹子
<imtxc> eexpress: 上下班1小时，晚上9点到1点 lol
<eexpress> ，，，
<xbsk> eexpress :第一代有背光的版本，只是背光很不均匀，对比度比 k3 低太多了
<eexpress> 背光均匀啊。
<imtxc> xbsk: 我用过那个，下面四个漏光的点。。。
<eexpress> 咋区分的1版本？
<xbsk> 晚上关灯后看的很明显，屏幕有的地方亮有的地方暗，一块一块的
<imtxc> eexpress: 背面的标志
<imtxc> eexpress: 新的 amazon 更大了
<eexpress> 啥标志，有图？
 * eexpress 难道是1？
<imtxc> eexpress: 很明显啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 1 的标志 kindle
<imtxc> eexpress: 2 的标志 amazon
<eexpress> 背后？
<imtxc> eexpress: 恩
<imtxc> eexpress: http://imagebin.org/282682 右边是二代
<eexpress> 1代
<M00sL0gB0t> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 132, in track_modes)
<imtxc> eexpress: 乃有 kpw1
<eexpress> 有啥问题？
<imtxc> 木有问题啊，记得你之前有一个没用背光的来着
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46925/bitcoin-exchange-fraud
<alvin_rxg> Title: 国内首起比特币交易平台诈骗案告破 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46914/the-10-weirdest-programming-languages
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 10 大怪异的编程语言 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 为什么我的Empathy无法添加群组了？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453687 RT，我的系统是13.10，使用empathy添加了10个联系人之后就没办法再添加了，连群组都无法建，这是何解？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuhongbo02 — 2013-12-17 10:45
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx的sogou、google、sunpinyin的用户词库在哪儿？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453688 折腾了半天的ibus-rime后，因为没搞懂怎么同步win上的词库再加上候选框时常抽筋，最后暂且放弃。 按照教程装了fcitx-sogou，fcitx-google，fcitx-sunpinyin，还有一些插件，比如云输入什么的。 现在对这三款的用户词
<^k^> ─> 库的位置不太清楚，不知道该怎么备份用户词库。 统计信息: 发表于 由 heke2929 — 2013-12-17 10:54
<eexpress> onlylove: 看多了。会变傻的。
<onlylove> eexpress: 快看，最后一个是js
<eexpress> 。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • openfetion的消息提醒 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453689 openfetion的消息提醒除了声音外有其他可见的方式么？像pidgin里有未读消息时面板上信封图标会变蓝。在12.04下信封图标下面有openfetion的，但是不会 使图标变蓝。升级到13.10后信封下没有openfetion了 我设置了openfetion自动弹出消息，可是没弹出
<^k^> ─> 来过 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-12-17 11:03
<freeflying> gfrog_, 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<onlylove> eexpress: 问个正则的问题，怎么匹配字符后面第一个空格
<crazyhorse18> hey which isp is better, china unicom or china telecom?
<crazyhorse18> for fibre :)
<eexpress> onlylove: '\w\ '
<eexpress> onlylove: 如果只要空格，'\w\K\ '
<onlylove> eexpress: 我想把所有的空格替换成一个逗号，不管多少个空格
<eexpress> 所有？那就s/\w\K\ +/xxxx/g
<onlylove> eexpress: 那个xxxx是啥
<eexpress> 替换内容
<onlylove> 好，谢谢
<wiiw> onlylove: /\s+/, ','
<wiiw> > "a b  c   ".gsub(/\s+/, ',')
<onlylove> wiiw: 你这个不是很理解，解释下？
<^k^> wiiw:"a,b,c,"
<wiiw> onlylove: \s+ 表示1个或多个空格
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<eexpress> wiiw: 你这没限定前面是什么
<eexpress> 需要look behind的正则
<wiiw> eexpress: 反正前面不是空格
<eexpress> 前面是标点，不适合吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 基娃
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<eexpress> \s包括tab和回车
<onlylove> 哦……其实不要紧的……我只是想把sar的log改一下，导出到excel里面……所以只要把空格换掉就行了
<wiiw> eexpress: 看吧
<wiiw> eexpress: 用户的需求总是在变
<wiiw> http://coolshell.cn/articles/10804.html/comment-page-1#comment-1074226
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ X-Y Problem | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<eexpress> 啥。你这只是碰到这需要。。不是答案啊
<onlylove> wiiw: 没变啊……一开始我想的是，把第一个空格换掉，那样就可以用，做分隔符了，后来想，反正空格没用，就都换掉好了
<wiiw> onlylove: 哦
<wiiw> eexpress: 要正确引导用户的欲望
<eexpress> 嗯。qj他们的意志。lol
<wiiw> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 限制他们的思维，
<onlylove> 好邪恶……
<CyrusYzGTt> 束缚他们的自由
<onlylove> 来了个更狠的
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 还能更狠一点么
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 剥夺他们的剩余价值
<imtxc> onlylove: 你被 wiiw 和 eexpress 怎么了
<imtxc> iMadper: 色大象早
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥啊，我就是用sar记录了下数据，发现它用空格做分隔的，想换掉
<eddy> 你好！ubuntu 13.10系统有什么软件可以在线看视频？
<onlylove> 在线看视频……
<onlylove> 高大上的需求
<onlylove> flash
<eddy> 就像pps
<iMadper> eddy: firefox/chrome
<eddy> 我电脑是thinkpad e530双显卡，我已经安装了nvidia显卡驱动，请问如何开启独立显卡？
<iMadper> eddy: 你有google过这个问题吗?
<iMadper> eddy: 需要我帮你google吗?
<eddy> 用命令：lspci | grep VGA查看独立显卡是（rev ff).
<eddy> google是什么意思？
<^k^> eddy: define:google http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:google Search the world's information, including webpages, images, videos and more. |Google| has many special features to help you find exactly what you're looking |...|
<iMadper> eddy: 在网上搜索这个问题.
<eddy> 搜索过，没有合适的回答。
<eexpress> eddy: 搜索 bumblebeed
<onlylove> 私下认为，ubuntu中文论坛有很多双显卡的帖子
<eddy> 网上说用命令：sudo optirun test开启，我试了不知道怎样就是开启了。
<eexpress> optirun -h
<imtxc> 禁止炫耀双显卡
<palomino|working> video[NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller]
<loongson> hello
<^k^> loongson:点点点.  11:47 
<loongson> 可以炫耀龙芯CPU吗？
<imtxc> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV630 PRO [Radeon HD 2600 PRO]
<palomino|working> 强烈支持炫耀龙芯啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 让你乱禁止，看，破马来炫耀独显了
<palomino|working> 其实我也双显
<palomino|working> 但不知道怎么显示intel集显信息- -
<eexpress> 15:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK1000007M [GeForce GT 6400000M]
<onlylove> palomino|working: 只要不是SLI或者crossFire就行
<loongson> 请问下，linux下面的聊天软件还有那些啊？？？
<eexpress> -v
<eexpress> 破马你有这么长的型号没。lol
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你要是敢炫耀家里的游戏机，直接去抢劫去
<imtxc> 6400000M 是个啥
<imtxc> 这么高大上的数字
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实就是640M
<palomino|working> ..... eexpress
<palomino|working> 不敢跟您争锋 eexpress
<eexpress> 加几个0就是。炫耀个啥劲头
<palomino|working> 家里游戏机上没irc软件 :D
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那个2600太老了
<imtxc> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV630 PRO [Radeon HD 26000000000000 PRO]
<eexpress> lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 看，顶配了吧
<eexpress> 顶死了
<onlylove> imtxc: RV630暴露了它的本质
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 看人神都是连kernel一起改的，哪像你
<imtxc> onlylove: 我着炫耀水平不够丰富
<onlylove> imtxc: 跟神多学习，没坏处
<imtxc> onlylove: 这还用你说... 我一向旗帜鲜明的跟着神的路线走
<imtxc> 说起来，这次新版本的 kpw 广告有进步啊，至少图片里面的书不是金瓶梅了
<onlylove> vim的正则和perl略不一样……
<onlylove> imtxc: amazon还干过那事来吸引眼球？
<imtxc> onlylove: 上个版本就是啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 很多人没发现而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 这要发现了，会不会被和谐，突然想起来那个金瓶梅儿童版的GIF
<mjkr> how good is amazon direct connect as vpn?
<mayli_> 6400000M
<mayli_> hello
<^k^> mayli_:点点点.  12:08 
<mayli_> world
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 13.10 无线网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453690 ubuntu 13.10 x64上无线信号很弱，连接后经常断线，且不能重新连接，好像只能重启。。(rt3290网卡) 也插过usb网卡(rt3070)，连一会之后也没速度了，但不显示断线，也不能重连，拔掉再插能再用一会，然后问题继续。。,插在另一台
<^k^> ─> ubuntu 13.04 32位上没问题，信号也不错.. 请问如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuyc — 2013-12-17 12:06
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 装了个云诺网盘，然后 nautilus 变中英混合了…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453691 先装的云诺，启动正常。但是添加同步文件夹貌似只能靠nautilus插件。 但是扩展菜单还没刷出来。于是windows下的习惯上来了，我结束了nautilus进程。 然后nautilus启动出来了，但是是中英文混合的…… 我以为是重启坏
<eexpress> onlylove: 啥gif
 * dreameyesonme 吃饭ing
<sjd_zeus> ?
<onlylove> eexpress: 一个qq表情，动图
 * gfrog 招人了招人了，跟土壕铛 adam8157 一起工作的机会哦 https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=760
<lpy> iMadper: 早！
<iMadper> lpy: imtxc: 早.
<lpy> iMadper:  我的编译原理大作业 获得赦免。。。可以不用写了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 中大开始照顾脑残儿童了?
<lpy> iMadper:  = =。
 * lpy 坚决不写 Java
<onlylove> lpy: 乃可以写asm
<onlylove> excel2010可以自动识别字段……喵的，搞个盗版的节奏么
<iMadper> gfrog: uefi相关的还有加分?
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果用kill的话，程序是正常退出么，或者说，程序正常退出的信号是15，对不
<iMadper> onlylove: 前半句: 不是正常推出.  后半句读不懂
<gfrog> iMadper: 大概吧，问土壕铛
<onlylove> iMadper: 进程结束信号，如果是正常结束，是几
<onlylove> iMadper: 9肯定是非正常退出，缺省15是要求程序正常退出
<iMadper> onlylove: 正常结束, 为啥要有信号???   你问问土豪 gfrog , 我不懂你在说啥
<gfrog> iMadper: onlylove 在说默认的signal handler 吧？
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦...
<gfrog> iMadper: 15给机会让程序处理后事
<iMadper> onlylove: man signal.h
<iMadper> gfrog: 15是啥? 是sigstop 还是sigterm?
<iMadper> onlylove: 如果是sigterm的话, 是可以自己捕捉的. 如果是sigkill或者sigstop, 那就不行了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过在我看来, 都是非正常退出.
<gfrog> iMadper: term啊
<gfrog> iMadper: kill -l
<gfrog> iMadper: 不过 onlylove 的问法不对，很多信号默认动作都是退出……
<onlylove> gfrog: 那15是可以看作正常退出的对不
<gfrog> onlylove: 不可以。
<gfrog> onlylove: 得看丫有没有正确处理这个信号了。
<onlylove> gfrog: 那我想在一个进程退出以后接着结束一个进程，咋办
<gfrog> onlylove: 反正跟程序自己找机会调exit()不是一样的执行路径。
<imtxc> 大家来交换一下 kindle 上买的书^^
<gfrog> onlylove: 自己写signal handler，处理SIGUSR1之类的，别用有明确含义的信号
<onlylove> gfrog: 比方说，b在后台监视a的流量，然后a正常结束，退出了，b的任务就完成了，需要退出，怎么让b知道
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不会那个……
<gfrog> onlylove: 啊，这个，那就看a的pid嘛。pid没了就是a退出了呗
<onlylove> gfrog: 虽然我知道那个
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问有没有把dsl或dz格式的字典转化成stardict支持的格式的方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453692 也就是转化成dict, idx, ifo这三个文件可供stardict使用，因为现在有个软件只支持stardict格式的字典，所以想转换一下，或者如果能转换成mdx格式也行 统计信息: 发表于 由 NewUserFF — 2
<^k^> ─> 013-12-17 13:29
<imtxc> onlylove: signal(SIGUSR1, func); 就好了呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 老大，不是写C
<gfrog> onlylove: shell都能写trap
<imtxc> onlylove: oo，我没看清楚前后文
<onlylove> gfrog: sar或者iptraf这样的，怎么搞
<onlylove> gfrog: job结束之后，自动退出
<gfrog> onlylove: 没懂，说中国话。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我……好吧，我要做个mapreduce,然后用sar在后台记录网络流量，等mapreduce结束之后，怎么正常退出sar
<gfrog> onlylove: 擦，sar啊，那kill -15没压力了。
<gfrog> onlylove: 好像sar也相应sigint？ 我看下哈
<onlylove> imtxc: 我有本实体中文版小骆驼，你有啥要交换不
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的实体的书现在帝都只有编程相关的了。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 主要问题是，我没听说过那本书哇
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<imtxc> adam8157: 傻当
<adam8157> imtxc: 死胖子
<imtxc> .............
<Niac> adam8157: 为什么胖子都姓死呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 你是啥宽带？
<adam8157> gfrog: 家里是长城宽带  nnnnd
<adam8157> 唉 飞利浦刀头好贵
 * imtxc 河北联通用户无压力
<huntxu> iMadper: gfrog yum 只裝依賴不裝包 howto
<adam8157> huntxu: 这是啥需求...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我想這麽幹。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你一个命令跑完了，继续执行下一个就是了，有问题么？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: sar 搞完了继续阿
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥情况……
<huntxu> gfrog: 有沒辦法 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 不会....
<iMadper> huntxu: 你就装了再删, 删除的时候不删除依赖就行了...
<gfrog> huntxu: 装好了再卸载。 lol
<huntxu> ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 当然再绕圈的话，可以查出来依赖包都是啥，然后用yum装。
<gfrog> huntxu: repoquery就能干，然后截输出yum install。 我大概就能想到这了。
<adam8157> tenzu: 帝都不下雪 不开心
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<gfrog> tenzu: 听说乃那大雪？
<tenzu> adam8157: 哼哼，来看雪吧
<tenzu> gfrog: 是啊
 * MeaCulpa yum好土
<eexpress> 据说疼疼下半截都冻住了。
<eexpress> 不疼了
<tenzu> eexpress: 你上半截还没冻住？
 * cherrot 听说天津大雪唉
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 好歹也是硬了
 * cherrot 颈部以上瘫痪
<tenzu> eexpress: 你和张海迪阿姨刚好是一对儿啊
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你太逗了
<eexpress> tenzu: 额。真不疼了？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 问题是，sar如何知道mapreduce结束了
<onlylove> imtxc: 小骆驼，就是learning perl
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道，sar只是个统计工具而已
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这东西很难shell
<adam8157> lag:50 ...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我遇到高级的，把pid记录到文件，然后kill
<wiiw> onlylove: pid不就在 /proc/下面嘛
<roylez_> cherrot: 脑残？
<onlylove> wiiw: 有些事……
<onlylove> wiiw: http://code.bulix.org/au5h1b-85237 cc MeaCulpa
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<wiiw> onlylove: 全在啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: yum超华丽，甩 lpp 几条街
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: -_-!
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<roylez_> tenzu: 饼都发棉花糖了？
<cherrot> roylez_: 从桶里拿 怎么说？
<onlylove> wiiw: 我知道全在，貌似……唉
<onlylove> wiiw: http://code.bulix.org/ujvhcw-85238 cc MeaCulpa
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<roylez_> cherrot: out of the barrel
<tenzu> roylez_: 早上是绵白糖，现在才是棉花糖
<cherrot> roylez_: 主席好~
<cherrot> roylez_: 从bucket里拿一堆东西呢？
<onlylove> wiiw: 这俩高级shell是后面的调用前面的 cc MeaCulpa
<cherrot> roylez_: 动词
<onlylove> wiiw: 我看着那叫一个晕啊
<roylez_> cherrot: dump the bucket
<cherrot> roylez_: 主席就是主席~
<adam8157> 那是"倒"
<onlylove> wiiw: cmd0="kill -9 `cat /root/z/iopid/s0`" cmd1="kill -9 `cat /root/z/mempid/sm0`
<onlylove> wiiw: 这是人结束iostat的方式
<onlylove> wiiw: 我实在是看不下了
<roylez_> onlylove: 丫卢瑟不能理解温拿的高和帅
<cherrot> adam8157: 反正dump已经引申成复制的意思了 正符合我的语义
 * tenzu 我竟然不会用dump。。。
<cherrot> tenzu: 疼疼么么哒
<onlylove> cherrot: dump不是转储么
<tenzu> cherrot: yooooooooooooooooo
<roylez_> tenzu: dump the whore/ditch the bitch
<cherrot> onlylove: 我就是把一个桶里的所有数据拿出来处理，桶却不晴空
<onlylove> cherrot: 恩……dump
<onlylove> roylez: 竹席来解释下稳拿的高和帅，我头一次见这种结束进程的方式
<tenzu> roylez: 这句倒是听过，不过想不起来用
<roylez> onlylove: 用最冗余的方式做最简单的事情，就是华丽
<onlylove> roylez: http://code.bulix.org/dpei6c-85239
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> roylez: 果断高大上啊
<eexpress> roylez: 你侄子去法国了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这几天华政那个妹子没来？
<eexpress> 啥妹子
<imtxc> 不知道着
<tenzu> eexpress: 又不是你的妹子
<adam8157> 啥妹子
<eexpress> tenzu: ... 咋了。。
<eexpress> 问都不能问。。
<tenzu> eexpress: 你不要表现的那么猴急嘛，要矜持
 * eexpress 估计疼疼是看了tw的信息。。
<eexpress> 问不表示急吧
<tenzu> tw是啥？
<^k^> tenzu: define:tw http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:tw Social networking and microblogging service utilising instant messaging, SMS or a web interface.
<adam8157> 推
<roylez> eexpress: 我侄子？
<roylez> adam8157: palomino|working ?
<eexpress> adam8157: 你也问了。疼疼干吗不挤兑你
<palomino|working> ? roylez
<eexpress> roylez: 你姑父的儿子啊。
<roylez> palomino|working: 他推
<palomino|working> 你顶? roylez
<roylez> eexpress: 没听说这事
<adam8157> eexpress: 我是好人
<roylez> palomino|working: 没这嗜好
 * tenzu 神谕还是那么难懂
<onlylove> http://bbs.csdn.net/topics/210086705
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: linux下如何获取另一进程ID（编程实现） - CSDN论坛 - CSDN.NET
<onlylove> 难道那货是看了这个帖子写的 cc wiiw
<eexpress> onlylove: use File::Pid;
<eexpress> 主动交待
<onlylove> eexpress: 哦，不是perl是shell
<onlylove> eexpress: 我怕用perl会有人受不了
<onlylove> eexpress: 那货写shell都不带写注释的
<eexpress> shell还要啥注释。乐乐喜欢shell
<onlylove> eexpress: 不写注释看不懂的说……
<cherrot> irc是啥
<^k^> cherrot: define:irc http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:irc |Internet Relay Chat| (|IRC|) is a protocol for live interactive Internet text messaging ( chat) or synchronous conferencing. It is mainly designed for group |...|
<eexpress> $$ 脚本运行的ID号 onlylove
<cherrot> ^k^: 赞
<eexpress> 自己输出到文件。
<^k^> cherrot, 你有空吗？  14:22 
<onlylove> eexpress: $$是当前进程的，我不要当前进程的
<eexpress> 那要啥
<onlylove> eexpress: pgrep可以，但是有多个进程就不好说了
<eexpress> 判断别人的？那蛋疼的。
<onlylove> eexpress: 我考虑慢慢复习perl，有时间看看改下
<onlylove> eexpress: learning perl吃灰好久了
<eexpress> 自己写的东西，自己准备好交换的方法嘛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你肿么了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这么多点点
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你要的不是$$?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不是……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 还有一本吃灰的 http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596005955.do
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Classic Shell Scripting - O'Reilly Media
<onlylove> 然后我果断发现我买书都吃灰了，然后就不买了
<eexpress> 读书的时候，书还不够多？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 因为要kill的是统计进程
<onlylove> eexpress: 读书的时候的书多无聊
<eexpress> man pidof？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你要的不是自己进程号？
<onlylove> eexpress: 我一共就两本o'reilly的书
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 真的不是
<eexpress> 没明显标记，杀别人的进程，你不怕杀错？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 是这样的，因为做性能调优，所以benchmark结束后，sar等一堆进程要退出
<nyfair> 杀杀杀杀杀杀杀杀
<onlylove> eexpress: 杀错？没有别的用户啊……
<onlylove> nyfair: 你咋了
<eexpress> 别人，，不是其他用户
<onlylove> eexpress: 那还有谁啊，我只是要让iostat等这样的进程退出啊
<eexpress> 软件自己不记录pid的，就没完美的结束的方法
<eexpress> 哦。你直接pkill吧
<eexpress> 判断都不要了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那就把pid存文件阿，像网上那些人一样，有什么问题么
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 他不明白pid的存在的含义
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: http://code.bulix.org/dpei6c-85239
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这样么
<eexpress> io_pid=$!，这就是了啊
<eexpress> 记录了
<onlylove> eexpress: 然后把这个记录到文件，负责到远程？
 * adam8157 求发财
<eexpress> 你这远程?
<onlylove> eexpress: 没见有scp么
<eexpress> 不确定$!是上一句的。。
<onlylove> eexpress: 上面的那几行是一个文件，叫io.sh
<eexpress> ssh啥远程的？这$!是本地的啊
<onlylove> eexpress: 下面调用io.sh，然后砍掉
<onlylove> eexpress: 我都被这几行搞糊涂了
<eexpress> 逻辑看不懂。
<eexpress> 你找写的人去问
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: $!只要是最新的那个bg里面的进程，这样就没错
<eexpress> 为啥ssh 到2号执行？
<MeaCulpa> 他把两段不同地方的代码贴一起了吧
<eexpress> 保存到0号。这啥逻辑嘛
<eexpress> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 土制的群管理，天知道干啥的
<eexpress> 如果是2段，那不说了。
<eexpress> $!能确保是iostat的？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我觉得不能
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 如果同时有很多命令在向bg推送的话
<eexpress> 那这就有风险了
<eexpress> 是啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: eexpress 我咋知道，我被这些东西搞的头大
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: eexpress 自己重写的滋味
<eexpress> onlylove: 说过了，主动交待。软件要自己保存自己的pid才肯定正确。
<onlylove> eexpress: 就是俩文件，但是这俩文件被改过
<wiiw> 汉字的序顺并不定一能影阅响读，比如当你看完这句话之后，才发这现里的字全都是乱的
<onlylove> eexpress: 做性能测试的时候，先做现改
<eexpress> 你的shell还是可以$$嘛。然后杀父进程。
<onlylove> eexpress: 主要的是不是干掉自己，是干掉iostat
<eexpress> 一起杀了就是
<wiiw> onlylove: killall -9 iostat
<eexpress> wiiw: 你还不如pkill
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 拜任何shell以外的，起进程的时候返回pid的东西，比如pl, py, ruby, tcl...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: shell也返回。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 调用iostat会获得iostat的pid么
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 哦，但是他那套东西要重写~
<adam8157> linuxsir现在就是个傻逼网站, 广告过滤都尼玛过滤到密码里了, 我密码里有qq两个字符 于是就无法登录了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...LinuxSir不是乱的一塌糊涂了么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你还去...
<eexpress> adam-QQ是密码？
<onlylove> adam8157: 那网站还活着？
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋还上linuxsir呢
<eexpress> 形象啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 给管理员发信，重置密码
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我觉得pgrep获得pid还是可以的
<adam8157> freeflying: 偶尔看下
<eexpress> pgrep获取，会附带命令自身的。
<eexpress> 直接pkill
<jyf> 我到家了
<adam8157> 这垃圾站现在就是实验场了 被那个新管理员害得
<jyf> 昨天到家  今天就下雪
<onlylove> eexpress: pgrep怎么会获取自身的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: pgrep和grep有什么区别？
<eexpress> onlylove: 你试试
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你试试啊
<onlylove> eexpress: pgrep java
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 会的
<adam8157> jyf: 才到? 这几天了哦
<onlylove> eexpress: 只有一个
<jyf> adam8157: 毛 昨天早上到的
<eexpress> 你为啥要获取
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 是人都知道 egrep [j]ava 吧
<onlylove> jyf: 你确定不是坐蜗牛
<onlylove> eexpress: 不获取怎么杀掉
<jyf> adam8157: 访问下 http://114.104.181.76:8000/ 下载下看看速度
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ Directory listing for /
<eexpress> man pkill
<jyf> 是我家里的20M宽带
<usr2311> 使用xrandr来设置双显，报错。xrandr -q 得到“maximum 1920 x 1920”，修改xorg.conf中section display增加"Virtual 4096 4096"，重启后不能进入系统。显卡驱动ati闭源，请问该怎么解决？
<imtxc> jyf: 回家了？
<jyf> imtxc: 是阿 老子一个手机忘在学校了 额
<eexpress> usr2311: 你这老的不行的方法，当然有问题。
<jyf> 等电信的上门来送充话费的那个手机
<onlylove> eexpress: pkill和pgrep是一个包里面的……
<eexpress> 是啊。
<wiiw> jyf: 家里这么快
<adam8157> jyf: 很快
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 他没理解你~
<jyf> adam8157:  那不错 晚上我要来开mc服务器了
<eexpress> 那我不说了。
<imtxc> jyf: 那本pdf多大。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 意思是可以直接pkill掉 cc eexpress
<jyf> imtxc: 没多大
<usr2311> 请问有哪位能帮我一下吗？
<imtxc> jyf: 速度还不错，200k
<jyf> 那就是上行
<imtxc> 最高 200
<imtxc> 最低 120
<jyf> 可惜办不到100M的
<onlylove> jyf: 糟糕！谷歌浏览器无法连接到
<eexpress> 有测试上行的网站？
<onlylove> jyf: 公司的vpn，在新加坡的，连不上
<jyf> onlylove: 哥是电信
<adam8157> usr2311: 有问题直接问
<onlylove> adam8157: 双显示器的问题
<usr2311> 使用xrandr来设置双显，报错。xrandr -q 得到“maximum 1920 x 1920”，修改xorg.conf中section display增加"Virtual 4096 4096"，重启后不能进入系统。显卡驱动ati闭源，请问该怎么解决？
<usr2311> 感谢，我是问了估计没人看到...
<onlylove> usr2311: 你把加的那段删了就能进系统了
<adam8157> 哦
<usr2311> 是的，所以我进来了...
<wiiw> jyf: 办2个嘛，加起来就是40M
<usr2311> 问题是双显没有解决
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: en
<onlylove> usr2311: man xrandr
<imtxc> xrandr --output DVI-1 --right-of DVI-0 --auto
<usr2311> 没有找到修改maximum
<imtxc> usr2311: 先 xrandr 看看你的显示器名字
<usr2311> imtxc: 基本设置都会，关键是分辨率报错
<usr2311> 等等我截个错误
<imtxc> jyf: 有的地方的宽带支持多拨
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那我用它那shell的多别扭啊，直接ssh到目标机器上，pkill一下就完了么
<usr2311> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1920x1920 (desired size 2944x1080)
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知
<jyf> imtxc: 什么多拨？
<wiiw> jyf: 买个双WAN路由器
<usr2311> xrandr -q -----Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 1920 x 1920
<imtxc> jyf: 就是 adsl 拨多次
<onlylove> jyf: 俩帐号一起拨号
<imtxc> 单线多拨，是一个帐号拨多次
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉？那样多拨？
<jyf> imtxc: 我估计可以 因为这个套餐是支持手机也用这个账户的
<onlylove> imtxc: 能汇聚带宽？
<usr2311> 应该是maximum的设置问题，看了man xrandr没找到修改maximum的地方，google一些修改xorg.conf反而不能进入系统
<eexpress> imtxc: 那是isp的漏洞。不一定哪里都可以的
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，跟不同地方的 isp 有关，有人把 10M 拨了 10 次达到100M
<imtxc> eexpress: 是啊，所以说跟地方有关系，那些地方的 isp 限速是在帐号上限的，不是在线路上限速，所以可以多拨累加嘛
<imtxc> jyf: 如果不差钱，就再来一条宽带然后用双wan累加呗。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那小区共享这种是线路还是帐号啊
<eexpress> usr2311: 如果显卡识别，系统-显示里面就可以排列屏幕。
<imtxc> onlylove: 不清楚啊，跟ISP有关系嘛
<onlylove> usr2311: ati闭源驱动里面有设置吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 好像只有 adsl 有机会这样搞
<usr2311> awesome的桌面管理，也有这个设置？
<jyf> imtxc: 钱是小事  家里就一个总线
<onlylove> imtxc: adsl啊……
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<jyf> imtxc: 这个套餐我办两个也才400 我以前租个mc服一个月都要400多
<imtxc> jyf: 可以用别家的啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我还以为小区宽带也可以
<wiiw> 再拉个网通的
<eexpress> awesome. 那只是一个wm而已。应该有
<eexpress> 显卡带的设置软件，也应该可以设置twin等
<onlylove> ati-config啥的
<usr2311> 唔，我去看下ati闭源驱动的设定项，感谢诸位大大
<usr2311> 嗯之前草草浏览了aticonfig
<usr2311> 没有注意到，再去看看
<jyf> imtxc: 他是走你家里一个预留的口的
<imtxc> jyf: 再弄条线进来？
<jyf> imtxc: 错 找机会升级100M
<imtxc> jyf: 房子没有走线的话用电力猫
<jyf> 据说100M是 ftth
<imtxc> lol
<jyf> imtxc: 电力线的带宽很不靠谱
<eexpress> 家庭作坊的mc服务器。。
<wiiw> 数字电视再拉一条
<wiiw> 搞个3WAN的路由器
<jyf> eexpress: mc许多人都是家里开 没有公网ip还用蛤蟆吃开呢
<onlylove> gfrog: 再问一句，ctrl+c发送的是啥信号
<jyf> wiiw: 我的数字电视就是套餐里的 我估计都是走一条线
<imtxc> mc是啥啊
<jyf> 不知道流量时不时加一起
<gfrog> onlylove: 15
<^k^> imtxc: define:mc http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:mc A |master of ceremonies| (also used in its abbreviated forms |MC| or emcee) or compère is the official host of a staged event or similar performance. An |MC| usually |...|
<jyf> 刚才问客服 居然不送固话机和机顶盒
<jyf> 固话就算了 机顶盒居然不送 好坑
<imtxc> onlylove: INT
<onlylove> jyf: 机顶盒是租用，然后租多久归你？
<imtxc> onlylove: SIGINT 嘛
<adam8157> jyf: 爽啊 在家吃的好住得好
<jyf> onlylove: 手机也这么说 可是问客服 他们说充1000话费就送 我的手机和宽带是一起的 反正都要充
<jyf> adam8157: 毛 我刚才去采购的 一个电磁炉 一个电压锅
<jyf> 结果厨房就一个插座
<onlylove> imtxc: 那样应该是2，为啥gfrog 说15……
<jyf> 我爸办事很不靠谱 热水器还坏的 tmd
<gfrog> onlylove: 是SIGTERM
<onlylove> imtxc: 补课去
<jyf> 电脑桌也要去买 现在在用的摇摇晃晃
<jyf> adam8157: 亚马逊能送货到黄山么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊…… 我查查去
<imtxc> jyf: 下个单试试
<adam8157> 我掉了?
<adam8157> jyf: 你住在新房啊?
<jyf> adam8157: 当然
<onlylove> adam8157: 羡慕嫉妒恨？
<jyf> adam8157: 快说
<adam8157> jyf: 真爽啊
<adam8157> jyf: 我咋知道
<jyf> adam8157:  现在家里一股味道  没装修的
<eexpress> 。毛坯？
<adam8157> 我要下线一下, 这服务器的lag无法接受
<jyf> 是阿
<jyf> 地面是水泥的
<jyf> 不过我无所谓
<onlylove> jyf: 水泥味道？
<eexpress> 这地主当得，，，
<jyf> 绝对不是水泥味道 应该是别的
 * iMadper 抱抱 ee
<eexpress> iMadper: 又闷骚了？
<iMadper> eexp
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们PES不带我们玩了
 * iMadper 打ee的屁股
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚试了一下， 是 SIGINT啊, cc gfrog
<adam8157> 卧槽 上来就lag 26s
<eexpress> iMadper: 你和蛋蛋近，你去骚扰他哈
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥情况?
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们组还没招到人啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 靠,你没看CEO的邮件啊
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ... 不近呀, 他又不请我吃饭
 * iMadper 刚才把pes当成实况了....
<eexpress> 。。上次记得你啥事情，需要请客的？
<jyf> adam8157: 6线城市有个大问题 地图上基本没数据
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 我们被从PES撵出来了
<eexpress> PESI？
<adam8157> freeflying: 不关心这些, 和我毛关系没有, 不过, 是你们不带我们玩儿吧........
<freeflying> jyf, 6线城市要毛导航啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 我们被人收编了
<jyf> freeflying: 我要去找菜市场阿 今晚就要自己烧饭
<imtxc> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6587593/ 乃试试？
<adam8157> 更喜欢WE这个名字
<freeflying> jyf, 屯溪那屁大的地方
<freeflying> jyf, 一泡尿就尿完了
<nyfair> adam8157: 我也要玩实况
<jyf> freeflying: 狗屁  现在走路累死
<adam8157> nyfair: 等发财了就去买xbox one来玩实况
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=14249
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 《Garmin Vector踏板式功率計開箱》鐵人一哥謝昇諺 人車示範安裝分享 - Mobile01 本站新聞
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.tutorialspoint.com/unix/unix-signals-traps.htm
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Unix - Signals and Traps
<onlylove> imtxc: 凌乱了
<nyfair> adam8157: 巨硬不是被索尼黑出翔了咩
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃要买功率计？
<jyf> adam8157: 买个 kinnect?
<gcell> 在某注册网站自动登录自动点击网页按钮（链接）可以用脚本实现吗？
<freeflying> gfrog, 不买啊
<nyfair> gcell: 可
<onlylove> nyfair: 索尼怎么黑M$了
<adam8157> nyfair: 貌似现在是索尼弱势
<onlylove> adam8157: 什么事情，求分享
<gcell> nyfair: 求脚本范例
 * adam8157 今天的网络条件不适合吹水 lag太大 大家拜拜
<imtxc> onlylove: 那或许是我记得不对
<freeflying> gfrog, 蛋蛋又没去办公室啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 在吧。不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 没说你记得不对啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正中午没见他
<imtxc> onlylove: 因为我也混乱呢。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: SIGINT	2	Issued if the user sends an interrupt signal (Ctrl + C).
<imtxc> onlylove: 你再查查
<nyfair> onlylove: 客官，您要的干货http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0LSKRvfF-k
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ YouTube - xbox go home
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=14331
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 樸實經典新成員 Skoda Rapid 1.4TSI - Mobile01 本站新聞
<imtxc> onlylove: 15 是 kill
<gfrog> freeflying: 我比较期待这货的两厢
<nyfair> gcell: 百度油猴
<imtxc> onlylove: 我贴的那段代码，你试试就知道了嘛
<onlylove> 蛋蛋个没出息的，买xbox，怎么也得买sony的游戏机
<onlylove> imtxc: 没gcc
<onlylove> imtxc: 懒得搞
<nyfair> 毛蛋，必须任天堂
<wiiw> jyf: 有味道都是有毒的
<onlylove> nyfair: 反正轮不到xbox
<wiiw> jyf: 特别是装修
<onlylove> nyfair: 你还没说m$和索尼咋了呢
<nyfair> xbox不兼容上一代主机游戏简直丧心病狂
<nyfair> onlylove: 我不是给了你一个土鳖链接么
<onlylove> nyfair: ps4也不兼容？
<MeaCulpa> 游戏机玩游戏没意思
<nyfair> onlylove: 兼容啊，ps4连ps1都能玩
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 玩游戏不要游戏机要啥
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.autohome.com.cn/508/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 【图】吉姆尼_铃木_吉姆尼报价_吉姆尼图片_汽车之家
<jyf> wiiw: 这未必阿 比如煤气没味道 为了警示别人 故意加了有味道的安气
<freeflying> gfrog, 买这个吧
<freeflying> :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，小钢炮啊
<jyf> 出门采购去
<freeflying> gfrog, 还在你预算范围内
<freeflying> gfrog, 又是进口的
<gfrog> freeflying: 买了这个不好买大SUV了呢。
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道家里放俩SUV不成？
<freeflying> gfrog, 买个这个,再买个sedan
<gfrog> freeflying: 吉姆尼是萌系的身材，狂野的性格。 lol
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，记起来了，好像是驱动还是啥的，让游戏开发很不爽
<freeflying> gfrog, 除非你打算上普拉多这种
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个完胜大多数的SUV啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 轿车？ 没啥特喜欢的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，这种奇葩车也就小日本能搞出来…… 真心完爆城市SUV
<freeflying> gfrog, highland的钱可以入皇冠了
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道拿吉姆尼代步嘛？ 没事爬马路牙子？
<freeflying> gfrog, 你不是以后还打算搞辆吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计过街天桥丫也能爬上去……
<gfrog> freeflying: 先是代步车啊，然后才是大玩具
<freeflying> 除非你上普拉多或者陆巡这样的真正的越野,否则都不如轿车或者旅行车靠谱
<usr231> 谢谢诸位之前的帮助，问题解决了，我来po下repo。之前配置步骤都没有问题，原因在与之前想一劳永逸避免以后加显示器再设置，于是再xorg.conf 中将virtual设置到了4096 4096。可能是显卡本身不能支持到这种程度(?)，改为合适两屏的分辨率后重启正常进入系统，xrandr设置也随之生效。
<freeflying> gfrog, 混动的飞度很好看
<freeflying> :)
<onlylove> usr231: 你让显卡抗议了啊
<usr231> 哈哈哈，我其实显卡都不算独立的...还是ati的apu...
<usr231> 委屈他了
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac956364
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 崔永元正式入职传媒大学 开设“口述历史”选修课 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 历史发明家？
<onlylove> 他应该自毁燃烧来抗议
<onlylove> 以后人人都是史学家
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，其实我是想要个大空间的车…… 等着研究研究旅行车
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵很多啊。
<onlylove> 我突然想起我伙惊呆的事情了
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实飞度本来就是靠卖萌起家的
<onlylove> usr231: po和repo啥意思
<usr231> post和report的缩写
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实我还打算推荐你另一款车
<freeflying> ct200h
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是哪个……
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个…… 好像极品飞车里有这个型号。 不过不是混动啦，哈哈
<freeflying> http://www.lexus.com/models/CTh/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Lexus CT | Hybrid Crossovers | 2013 Lexus CT 200h Hybrid, CT F SPORT
<onlylove> 我还以为是Purchase Order
<freeflying> gfrog, 有sports版
<usr231> onlylove: 让你误解了:D
<onlylove> jusss: 你来啦，替我拉仇恨，今天刚被群嘲了
<onlylove> jusss: 因为进程pid的事情
<gfrog> freeflying: 我还是乖乖Fit好了。哈哈
<usr231> 请问有用awesome做WM的吗？多显时如何将程序移动到其它显示器中？
<jusss> onlylove: 嘲笑你什么了？
<bluezd> usr231: 按住 Win , 然后鼠标拖动
<onlylove> jusss: 没嘲笑啥，因为公司留下来的看不懂的shell
<onlylove> jusss: 那个shell把pid保留到文件里面
<usr231> bluezd: 感谢！从来没用过鼠标...
<onlylove> jusss: 我觉得那样不好，就问咋直接处理掉
<usr231> bluezd: 请问有键盘快捷键吗？
<eexpress> freeflying: 喜欢MPV哪种车型的？
<bluezd> usr231: Ctrl + o
<eexpress> gfrog: 要买车？
<bluezd> usr231: Win + o
<bluezd> 打错了
<onlylove> 你们这群土豪哦
<usr231> bluezd: thx！
<iMadper> bluezd: 不撸, 你来了
<bluezd> iMadper: 恩
<jusss> onlylove: 今天的天空很阴霾
<bluezd> usr231: np
<gfrog> eexpress: 去年就买了。 Focus
<gfrog> eexpress: 不过是两轮
<onlylove> 有么，北京晴天啊
<jusss> 根本就看不到太阳呀
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<eexpress> gfrog: 给图片看看
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱 ~
<bluezd> gfrog: 最近可好啊 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 擦，要死了。逃离帝都的心都有了
<gfrog> eexpress: http://www.focus-bikes.com/us/en/home.html
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 来魔都
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Focus - Bikes | Mountainbikes, Roadbikes |
<bluezd> gfrog: 我早就有了，咋办呢 ......
<eexpress> 给一个慢得死的url
<cherrot> 买了个60的无线键鼠 才发现罗技的只要 120.。。。、
<bluezd> gfrog: remote 吧你
<gfrog> bluezd: 没机会呢。
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣网
<bluezd> gfrog: 贵司是希望大大地
<eexpress> 没图。home啊。。
<gfrog> bluezd: 不好说
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 魔都网快，房便宜
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 住你家？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 可以阿
<freeflying> eexpress, 奥德赛了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我划一块给你
<eexpress> 。。高级了。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，wiggle还在额外八五折呢。
<eexpress> freeflying: 有图？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 魔都网快房便宜，敢和我大山东比么
<eexpress> 刚好才在看车
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵魔都前几天也爆表啊。不安全。
<freeflying> gfrog, 没啥要买的啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 骑行服，压缩衣
<freeflying> gfrog, 对压缩衣无爱啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 建议你买个好点的骑行裤。区别很明显。
<eexpress> 帝都不是买车没牌嘛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 大山东...不能比
<freeflying> gfrog, 紧身的那种?
<gfrog> freeflying: 一般都是紧身的
<freeflying> gfrog, 你要是下单,帮我顺便捎件还差不多
<gfrog> freeflying: 要是不喜欢长裤，可以买个短裤款，外头套其他裤子也行。
<gfrog> freeflying: 正在寻觅呢……
<cherrot> jiero: 么么哒
<cherrot> f
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.wiggle.cn/dhb%E7%89%8C-aeron-pro%E9%AA%91%E8%A1%8C%E5%90%8A%E5%B8%A6%E7%9F%AD%E8%A3%A4/
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Wiggle 中国 | dhb牌 - Aeron Pro骑行吊带短裤 | 莱卡骑行短裤
<onlylove> 有些长时间运行的进程（如MySQL的守护进程）会将自己的PID写入一个文件，以使其他进程可寻获之。
<onlylove> 求问，mysql把自己的进程写到哪里
<onlylove> 哦，把自己的进程pid写在哪个文件
<nyfair> onlylove: 用windows吧，有个windows服务，管理起来很轻松的
<nyfair> onlylove: pid是反人类的设计
<onlylove> nyfair: 这边不让用windows
<iMadper> nyfair: win也用pid的吧?
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只是今天看遗留下来的shell的时候想到的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我证明，win也用
<iMadper> onlylove: 是呀, 这是操作系统原理里面说的, 应该现代操作系统都在用
<nyfair> 口胡，我说的都是对的
<wiiw> onlylove: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17692663/how-can-i-change-the-path-of-pid-file-in-mysql-5-6
<^k^> wiiw ⇪ ti: linux - How can i change the path of pid file in MySQL 5.6 - Stack Overflow
<onlylove> wiiw: thx
<wiiw> onlylove: 管理服务可以用 /etc/init.d/mysqld
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: pid反人类...
<onlylove> wiiw: 我只是在wikipedia上看到的这么个例子
<onlylove> wiiw: 实际上我弄的是hadoop
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 给nyfair来个不反人类的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 高大上，臭烘烘阿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道，Netware?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Apple II的系统不知道有没有pid...
<MeaCulpa> 小霸王系统没有？
<gfrog> freeflying: 似乎C社里阿三很少啊…… 这跟米帝公司差别很明显。
<onlylove> 我昨天貌似见过一个，不知是不是阿三
<nyfair> onlylove: 你也c记了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是，是我司的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 贵社 Management Team不够大吧，找不起阿三
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 阿三很贵？
<onlylove> nyfair: 长得和vim 101 hack的作者似的
<loongson> 请问，一般用这个聊天软件都是些什么人啊？我是因为龙芯下面实在没有其他聊天软件才进来的
<nyfair> onlylove: vim这反人类的东西也有人用？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 貌似PM team倒是很多阿三。其他部门基本都是白人。另外中国人也是一个很大的团体。
<onlylove> loongson: 你确定webqq不能用？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 阿三多浪费资源...
<onlylove> nyfair: word不反人类？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: PM Team...
<loongson> 龙芯2f的性能太差，用不了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 噗
<loongson> 台式机的ubuntu可以用
<onlylove> loongson: 那你买这个做啥
<freeflying> gfrog, 太贵了
<nyfair> onlylove: word97不错，后来的都反人类
<loongson> 学习linux
<loongson> 和收藏
<gfrog> freeflying: 顶级裤子啊
<wiiw> word , html , pdf
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有85折
<onlylove> loongson: 靠，x86不能学习啊，非要mips
<loongson> 才279元，超便宜
<freeflying> gfrog, 还是贵
<iMadper> loongson: 请问, 你在龙芯下面 这句话的含义是, 你在龙芯楼下, 还是你的电脑是龙芯的, 还是你脑袋上面顶着一个龙芯?
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<onlylove> nyfair: 我觉得你应该用emacs
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 别胡说，阿三国地广人稀，都是高精尖人才
<loongson> 偶尔换一种平台
<nyfair> onlylove: emacs比vim更坑爹，一看那体积就可以丢了
<nyfair> onlylove: nano才是业界良心
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 地广，人不稀...
<loongson> 呵呵，我现在使用的是龙芯2f的本本
<freeflying> 都啥年代了,还在纠结vim/emacs
<onlylove> nyfair: 阿三地广人稀？面积比天朝小，人口比天朝多
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 阿三国1亿人口，10亿畜生，你跟我说人多？
<onlylove> freeflying: 是啊，看人说了，nano业界良心
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 完了，原来那几亿都是畜生的说
<nyfair> 刹帝利以上才是人
<onlylove> nyfair: 沙地里和婆罗门？
<wiiw> nyfair: 绿化一定是100亿
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 奥，你这么说阿，咱这里...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 一大票都是吠陀
<loongson> 阿三的信息产业还是挺NB的
<MeaCulpa> loongson: 至少比我国nb的多
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你是菲舍否
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我又不是阿三...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 阿三的外包牛而已吧？
<nyfair> 有个婆罗门种姓叫dickshit
<loongson> <MeaCulpa>是啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 阿三按照肤色分的，最高一档是伊朗人
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不止
<nyfair> 屌爆了
<loongson> 请问怎么在发言前面加名字？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 伊朗人……不是印度么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 外包只是基础，基础大了自然有牛人，能人，吹人
<wiiw> s irc | loongso
<nyfair> loongson: 打人的名字
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...你个文盲
<^k^> loongson: irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<nyfair> onlylove: 波斯裔
<loongson> 雅丽安人
<loongson> 是高种新人
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你们不都是说印度阿三么
<MeaCulpa> 最高档就是外来的伊朗人
<loongson> irc
<MeaCulpa> 像神一样
<nyfair> vijyastimia帝国
<loongson> irc|loongson hello
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 主要是雅里安是百人嘛
<onlylove> 波斯裔，印度人也算？
<loongson> 好像不行啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 阿三自己太乱，没办法
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不算，当然不算
<loongson> 算了，我复制粘贴算了
<onlylove> loongson: 你不是在学linux么，shell可以补全你知道吧
<loongson> 阿三人家可以探测火星了
<MeaCulpa> 按照伟大导师恩格斯的说法，阿三没有历史, 外族太多，研究起来太头痛。。。
<loongson> shell不太清楚，我小白
<MeaCulpa> loongson: tab
<onlylove> loongson: 让阿三从月亮上拿个石头回来
<loongson> 现在还在学习安装和配置硬件上面
<onlylove> loongson: 拿mips学习安装，你不是做死么
<onlylove> loongson: 新手都是拿x86玩的
<nyfair> loongson: ppl die if they seek death
<loongson> 阿三有个比天朝厉害的是，他们的官方语言是英语，而我们考四六级都考死人
<wiiw> 混血多，基因比较优化
<onlylove> loongson: 你确定阿三的英语你能听懂？
<loongson> 呵呵，有个龙芯的本本总不能生灰吧
<onlylove> loongson: 而且仅仅是官方语言，就是官方发言用的，民用的各种语言
<wiiw> loongson: 建议玩玩 gentoo
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 比中国人的好懂
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: no, gentoo教会不了啥linux知识
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 比日本人好懂是真的
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 那用啥
<nyfair> onlylove: 其实说得慢点让我脑子转个弯把浊音脑补成清音还是可以的
<loongson> gentoo是桌面吗？我用的是debian7+xfce
 * MeaCulpa 的linux 知识都是debian fedora教的，Gentoo太安逸，啥都学不到
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: Fedora
<nyfair> onlylove: 毛蛋，日本人的英语很容易懂的
<onlylove> nyfair: 那样我也能明白
<loongson> 龙芯好像不支持那个
<nyfair> onlylove: 不过日本人语法很差
<jyf> onlylove: 至少阿三靠英语优势确实在英美混得不错
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 越是broken的系统，越能学到东西
<onlylove> nyfair: 日文r和l都不清楚
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 瞎说
<wiiw> loongson: gentoo 是发行版
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 日本人英语很好的
<jyf> 可以随便柳絮拍嘛
<onlylove> jyf: 这个是实话
<loongson> 哦
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 瞎说
<loongson> 我现在搞个龙芯的内核都搞不定
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 教育水准比我国人高多了，英语也好的多
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: gentoo也很破的
<loongson> 编译内核都不会
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 只是发音有点小问题
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你是不是见了matz英语很好就觉得日本人英语都很好？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 日本人主要是发音问题
<loongson> 话说，中国的cpu能做到这个地步也算是不错了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 人学猪话，达意即可，猪学人话，惟妙惟肖
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 人学猪话，达意即可，猪学人话，惟妙惟肖, 懂我意思么
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 菲律宾，马来人英语最好
<onlylove> loongson: 你问君正怎么看龙芯
<loongson> 日语没有卷舌
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 中国人其次
<loongson> 君正是个啥？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 其实在于，中国语音多
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 奴性越大，英语越好
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 要不要这么自卑？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 日文缺乏必要的语言
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 语音
<loongson> 龙芯是通用cpu
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 奴性越大，口语越好
<loongson> 君正恐怕只能做手机吧，并且也用不了xchat
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你说得对啊，但是对我说干嘛
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以会缺音，然后就有r和l的问题了
<nyfair> onlylove: 天朝拼音也没这些
<onlylove> nyfair: 中文（普通话）算语音比较多的了
<happyaron> loongson: 都没人理你啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以中国人学外语不会存在缺音的问题
<wiiw> loongson: 自己编译一个irssi
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你名字tab补全方便嘛
<onlylove> loongson: 你太看不起君正了
<nyfair> 但是中国人口语发音标准是奴性使然我百分百同意啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 中国人语言也比较杂倒是
<onlylove> loongson: 现在手机的CPU不赖
<nyfair> 11区几个新生代声优英语很标准啊，老的就不提了
<loongson> 对不起，我是小白，我说错话了
 * MeaCulpa 印度官方语言是印度语和英语，有两个
<loongson> 我不知道君正是何
<xiaopeifenng> 什么时候ubuntu的手机会出来啊
<onlylove> loongson: jyf 有君正的机器，你可以问他
 * MeaCulpa 为啥要两个，应为会印度语的人比会英语的少很多....
<onlylove> nyfair: 是的，日本新生代的英语发音都么问题
<loongson> happyaron：是这样发言吗？
<onlylove> loongson: mips和arm，中国有不少人做，比方说炬力
 * nyfair 最近看了阿三古典摩柯婆罗多，尼玛打打杀杀比圣经好看多了啊，圣经他妈的就只有杀完了抢，抢完了操，操完了打，打完了逃，逃了就献祭，献祭好了继续打
 * MeaCulpa 我擦，英语国家人口排名， India US Parkistan Nigeria Philippines   菲律宾都只能排第五了...
<loongson> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 印度人口多
<jyf> onlylove: 我的君正和龙芯应该不一样
<MeaCulpa> 巴基斯坦居然比尼日利亚多
<jyf> nyfair: 阿三和希腊的神还有乱伦看 :-)
<onlylove> loongson: x86是因为专利的问题所以没办法
 * MeaCulpa 阿三蓝皮神
<onlylove> loongson: 不过据说方正飞腾是x86
<loongson>  onlylove：这里发言的是不是都是做系统的？
<nyfair> jyf: 11区更甚
<onlylove> loongson: 不是
<jyf> nyfair: 神话的没研究 11
<loongson>  onlylove：这里都是些做什么的呢？
<onlylove> loongson: 什么人都有
<loongson>  onlylove：我是碰巧来到这里的
<onlylove> loongson: 上学的，上班的，失业的
<loongson>  onlylove：请问，linux下面聊天的是不是就是这个软件吗？
<nyfair> loongson: 这里都是卢瑟，让您失望了
<loongson>  onlylove：呵呵
<onlylove> loongson: linux下面聊天东西太多，
<loongson>  onlylove：龙芯比我想象中的好用，至少能到这里聊天
<onlylove> loongson: 知道gtalk不
<onlylove> loongson: jabber
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是加起来都不顶一个qq
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: gtalk没几天了吧
<loongson> 那个在我这个平台下面用不了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: QQ又不是im...
<onlylove> nyfair: 那是国内环境的问题
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: QQ是万能平台
<loongson>  onlylove：是啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这不是看google的心情么
<loongson>  onlylove：QQ我们单位办公都需要
<nyfair> onlylove: 毛蛋，这次剑灵公测，一堆鬼佬注册了个qq后都说那玩意业界良心
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 关了那么多了，不用看了
<jyf> loongson: 其实我是摇一摇才摇到这里的
<loongson>  onlylove：google都退出中国了
<MeaCulpa> qq 牛逼
<usr231> loongson: 最简单的话有pidgin？应该能解决大部分的通讯需求了吧
<MeaCulpa> 高屋建瓴
<onlylove> loongson: 早就退出多少年来
<jyf> nyfair: 鬼佬可以各种裸聊嘛 我地黄皮肤的不行
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 用QQ国际版阿
<nyfair> jyf: 天朝裸聊不比鬼佬少
<xiaopeifenng> 你见过裸聊？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 一打开就是一大票剪刀手，嘟嘟嘴
<loongson> xchat里面的中文社区不多啊
<xiaopeifenng> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jyf> nyfair: 我说鬼佬可以随便看天朝女的给他裸聊
<cherrot> nyfair: 业界良心 lol
<xiaopeifenng> 不公平啊
<jyf> 搞不好还可以千里送炮呢
<loongson>  onlylove：我是搜索中文才来到这里的
<nyfair> jyf: 那没办法，逗逼多
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 裸聊显然 aim, icq, yahoo 多
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我的上述帐号每天都有2-3个来要求聊天的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 天朝的质量高
<usr231> loongson: xchat和中文社区没关系，google下中文的irc channe吧
<nyfair> jyf: 我老家旁边总会看到有的女屌丝搂着个阿三或黑叔叔
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 上述都是国外的sales
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 鬼佬的都是社会底层 天朝的是向往西方社会的好逼
<xiaopeifenng> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那倒是
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 其中以你魔都为甚
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 鬼老都是 'Hi how old are you? 22 horny girl here, wanna see my pic? Do you have cam?'
<jyf> 话说电脑开了一阵房间里暖和了  早知道不买电热了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 魔都土著表示去你妹的，干这种事的都是硬盘女
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 这我不知道，我魔都郊区的穷人，不解风情
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 然后真聊上了，发觉大多是sales
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你聊过？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 聊过阿，一般2－3句以后就是叫我去啥网站登录，良心点的可以live show， 黑一点的就先交钱了
<jyf> 家里菜貌似不贵
<jyf> 不过也许是因为自己买本来就不贵
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 也有少数真是个体户，家里干的
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 大部分都挂靠网站
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你没看cb好多富家女被骗几百万 的例子？
<jyf> 都是微信摇出来的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那种我不用
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 还有个体户？ 创业艰辛啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我家ed2k都看不完...
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 有，毕竟底层么
<MeaCulpa> 这些东西有意思么...
<nyfair> jyf: 求指导微信骗术指南
 * MeaCulpa oh QQ international 升级了
 * nyfair 我们干嘛不去开个qq群
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: linux下面不方便阿
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: webqq也比irc方便吧
<wiiw> webqq 丢消息
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 除非你说命令行
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: webqq...丑死
<wiiw> 我有个2000人的qq群
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 能发图
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我一般irssi
<wiiw> 31465544
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 发图，只发连接
<wiiw> ubuntu群 31465544
<nyfair> wiiw: 里面有c社员工否
<wiiw> nyfair: 没有
<nyfair> wiiw: ...
<wiiw> nyfair: 没统计过，可能有
<nyfair> wiiw: 那还是这里吧
 * MeaCulpa C 社就不能花点心思好好作作Launchpad么...
 * MeaCulpa 代码藏那么深...
<wiiw> 还有个1000人的ubuntu群 18210387
<MeaCulpa> 1000人...
<MeaCulpa> 我去加了玩玩
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 不能浏览器下载真心疼啊，非要装个bzr?
<black_angel> 那1000个傻x竟然用qq呀
<black_angel> 我在想，在 linux 下怎么用qq呀，那么别扭
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 可以下载吧，blob, 但是估计藏的很深很深.
<MeaCulpa> UBUNTU WIN7???
<nyfair> black_angel: 我还在想，用qq干嘛还用linux，那么别扭
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 怎么下载？
<black_angel> nyfair: 我也在考虑这个问题
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 另一个坑爹例子是googlecode
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不知
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: googlecode...本来就是没诚意的东西
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我还没下过，在launchpad下blob包...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你别跟我说啊，你要公之于众
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我是google黑
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我现在也是了
<wiiw> qq群 没这里活跃
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 我进了
<wiiw> 嗯
<wiiw> webqq发图也不方便的
<wiiw> 手机qq还行
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev/revision/6589?start_revid=6589
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Launchpad
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 藏的很深很深
<MeaCulpa> download tarball
<MeaCulpa> 但是GitHub虽然浅，有时候我也招不到
<MeaCulpa> s/招/找
 * gfrog GTD工具，remember the milk和google task到底用哪个呢……
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我还是不会，怎么下载完整的src包
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 哦看到了
<usr231> GTD: org-mode
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: View code -> Rivision -> Download Tarball
<MeaCulpa> *Revision
<nyfair> gfrog: 有道云笔记如何
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<gfrog> nyfair: 我用evernote
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: evernote没法用
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 肿么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我宁可dropbox+文本
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: evernote麻烦阿
<nyfair> gfrog: evernote也太臃肿了，一堆没用的东西
 * MeaCulpa 自己给自己发短消息...
<MeaCulpa> 或者语音memo, 比较有科研范而
<gfrog> nyfair: 哪里臃肿？
<gfrog> nyfair: MeaCulpa 去年考试多亏了evernote。电脑上写好笔记，拿手机在路上看
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我还以为考场里能用
<nyfair> gfrog: 超级大
<MeaCulpa> 有毛用
<nyfair> gfrog: 功能也不见多
<gfrog> nyfair: 反正我笔记都在那了，更换成本太高
<gfrog> nyfair: 现在浏览网页直接选中然后扔进evernote
<nyfair> 不是都有免费转换的
<MeaCulpa> 我比较喜欢写rst
<Pudge> iMadper: 求妹子
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥?!?!?!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你不是都结婚了?!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你不是在法国?
<Pudge> iMadper: 尼玛
<iMadper> Pudge: 你在法国本地找, 管我要我怎么帮你?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 敢不泄露哥的私人信息么
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 大家都知道了好伐
<Pudge> iMadper: 尽坏哥的好事！
<Pudge> iMadper: 新来的妹子不知道啊！
<iMadper> Pudge: 这个频道里, 你想勾搭谁?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我就喜欢屌丝女
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫给我说出来! 有谁是你能勾搭的妹子!
<iMadper> Pudge: 说出nick来!
<Pudge> iMadper: 这不是在求么
<Pudge> iMadper: 多拉几个妹子来频道啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 压根儿就没有呀, 求有啥用
<iMadper> Pudge: 找不到呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 你们同学啊，没有女同学?
<Pudge> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> Pudge: 你要是见过她们, 就不好意思說他們是女生了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 也许我们2个口味不同呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 不过有胡子的我不要！
<iMadper> Pudge: 我大学四年, 也没跟我们班女生说过话
<iMadper> Pudge: 我们班100个人, 很多男生我都没跟他们说过话
<iMadper> Pudge: 人我都没认识全
<Pudge> iMadper: 小班呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 没小班
<Pudge> iMadper: 你们不分小班？
<iMadper> Pudge: 100个人就是小班呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 那就没办法了，我们都有小班，20个人，容易认识
<iMadper> Pudge: 我们专业叫做软件工程
<iMadper> Pudge: 下面有五个班
<iMadper> Pudge: 每个班100个人.
<Pudge> iMadper: 土豪专业啊！
<iMadper> Pudge: 每个班100个人渣
<Pudge> iMadper: 学费是我们的10倍！
<iMadper> Pudge: 瞎说吧你就
<iMadper> Pudge: 你学费800?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 我说的是事实！
<iMadper> Pudge: 我学费, 一学年8000, 你是800吗?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 我们学费当年4800， 土豪专业一年6w
<iMadper> Pudge: 你学师范的嘛?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我当年也想去，没钱去！
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 现在已经不是土豪专业了
<Pudge> iMadper: 自己偷偷自学
<iMadper> Pudge: 现在是屌丝专业了
<Pudge> iMadper: 大四都送到印度实习一年。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 好多人都哭了。。
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 我擦.... .....
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥学校, 这么nb?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 武汉关山口职业技术学院
<Pudge> iMadper: 听过么
<iMadper> Pudge: 武汉理工就是?
<Pudge> iMadper: 错
<iMadper> Pudge: 那是啥?
<Pudge> iMadper: 武汉理工是广埠屯技校
<Pudge> iMadper: 华中科技大学
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 华科.
<Pudge> iMadper: 还没听过？
<iMadper> Pudge: 听过
<Pudge> iMadper: 华中理工大学
<iMadper> Pudge: 到底是华中科技还是华中理工?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 以前叫华中理工
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦... 小清华, nb
<Pudge> iMadper: 后来合并了同济医科大
<Pudge> iMadper: 同济不爽自己名字没有了，逼着改成这渣渣名字
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 一听这id就是个3本
<iMadper> Pudge: 我们学校当年, 因为有个学校叫做中山医科大, 名字跟我们学校很接近, 所以不爽, 就把人家给吞并了~ lol~
<Pudge> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> Pudge: 原本半毛钱关系都没有~ lol~
<Pudge> iMadper: 学校食堂比女生多
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥? 食堂比女生多?
<iMadper> Pudge: 我了个擦...
<iMadper> Pudge: 你们食堂真多
<Pudge> iMadper: 学校澡堂男生6层半，女生半层。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 蔽校女生比男生多
<Pudge> iMadper: 多有个单用，又不能用！
<iMadper> Pudge: 总好过少
<Pudge> iMadper: 我们学校女的只要看上去没胡子，能被捧上天
<Pudge> iMadper: 谁都看不上，现在毕业离开校园了就傻逼了，现在都剩着呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 我们班也是呀
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 你是北海道的阿
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 不是
<iMadper> Pudge: 唯一一个看得过去的, 被我们班一堆人表白过
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 是加勒比海盗
 * MeaCulpa 只有艾依奴人妹子才有胡子吧，这附近
<iMadper> Pudge: 然后全都拒绝了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 国内大把妹子有欷歔的胡渣的...
<Pudge> iMadper: 肯德基吃多了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 还有某些稀客教徒
<Pudge> iMadper: 除了头发，哪里毛都多
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<MeaCulpa> ....
<Pudge> iMadper: 我们班2女生，夏天穿吊带不刮夜猫
<Pudge> iMadper: 都不知道跟谁学的
<black_angel> 不刮夜猫?
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 本来就不高，公交车上还非要拉吊环
<Pudge> iMadper: 我操我们男生只敢看地板
<iMadper> Pudge: 你还有机会跟女同学一起做公交车?~ lol~
<Pudge> iMadper: 班级活动啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 为什么不当场提出来呢?
<iMadper> Pudge: 同学, 你的野猫该刮了
<Pudge> iMadper: 不敢，我们都没见过世面
<freeflying> 咋觉得是小学生出去春游呢
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<onlylove> 吊带，腋毛……这都啥话题
<black_angel> 我还以为是夜游呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个频道果然屌丝。。
<freeflying> onlylove, 让你春心荡漾的话题
<iMadper> Pudge: 土豪挺多的, 但是被我拉低下线了
<onlylove> freeflying: 刮不刮我不介意，就看妹子怎么想了
<onlylove> freeflying: 当然，天生白虎就免掉这麻烦了
<Pudge> onlylove: 白虎的都长腋窝里了
<onlylove> Pudge: 白虎的不是都没有么
<Pudge> iMadper: 求介绍土豪妹子给我认识
<nyfair> 这频道屌丝的不能直视，还是上qq群吧
<Pudge> onlylove: 都没有的那是一种病，要治！
<iMadper> Pudge: 要是有真的白富美, 我会留给你?~
<onlylove> nyfair: 包租婆，慢走不送
<Pudge> iMadper: 我不用白富美，富就行了
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 你去打电话给李嘉诚的老婆去
<Pudge> iMadper: 号码？
<iMadper> Pudge: 自己google呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个话题没意思了。。
<freeflying> iMadper, 你真是无底线
<Pudge> iMadper: 聊不下去了
<Pudge> iMadper: 被教育了？不敢说话了？怂！
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnd, 哥过去玩蓝牙去了,afk
<iMadper> freeflying: 咋没底线了
<freeflying> <iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 你去打电话给李嘉诚的老婆去
<iMadper> freeflying: 你也觉得是好办法?
<Pudge> iMadper: 有个哥们跟我打dota5年了，昨天他给我发私信说，其实他一直想问afk到底啥意思，为啥别人一打这个命令英雄就不动了，他打了没用。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 玩dota降低智商了吧?!
<onlylove> Pudge: 这哥们真可怜
<adam8157> Pudge: ....
<Pudge> 我马上重新找回了自信
<mao_> dota毁一生，网游穷三代
<October21> Pudge: debian bpo有awesome 3.5吗？
<Pudge> October21: 什么是bpo
<nyfair> mao_: 来陪我玩剑灵
<October21> backport
<iMadper> Pudge: 八婆
<Pudge> October21: backport？
<iMadper> Pudge: bpo
<October21> 恩
<Pudge> October21: 。。。还不如afk呢
<October21> 我也不知道afk
<Pudge> October21: backport有没有我不知道，但是experimental有
<iMadper> 我擦, backport... 叫bpo... 这缩写真不如afk...
<mao_> nyfair,  剑灵有linux版吗？？呵呵
<cherrot> mao_: win下都卡成一坨屎
<nyfair> linux又不能吃
<mao_> afk， 在生活大爆炸里就有科普。。。
<nyfair> 服务器装个linux就算了，自己的pc不装windows这是跟自己又多大仇
<cherrot> 渣开发 渣画质 渣性能
<iMadper> October21: awesome的新版本, 为啥要叫backport
<mao_> 虽然我没办法玩剑灵，但别人都说挺火的。。
<October21> debian追求稳定，新软件一般不再主源
<October21> 在backport源里
<mao_> 好像直接将玩lol的砍掉一半。
<iMadper> October21: 哦, 好怪.
<mao_> nyfair, 来dota2吧，生活无比幸福。
<October21> 你用arch没backport，也没必要有，滚滚就有了
<onlylove> mao_: 不是单反穷三代，摄影毁一生么
<cherrot> mao_: 不至于吧。。完全不一样的游戏。。
<onlylove> mao_: 剑灵有很多妹子（女汉子）
<mao_> onlylove,  嗯，从来没有听过，那个妹子不喜欢摄影的。
<freeflying> happyaron, 你还记得这里曾经的 Lie_Ex不, 咋觉着 nyfair 就是他的结伴
<cherrot> mao_: 负责任的跟你说 你想多了。。
<freeflying> 接班
<cherrot> mao_: linux倒是跑的起LOL来
<mao_> cherrot,  听新闻说的好像是真的。
<nyfair> freeflying: 求八卦
<onlylove> 喵的，整理数据区
<freeflying> nyfair, 去问 happyaron
<nyfair> mao_: 装dota2需要装个流氓软件stream
<cherrot> mao_: 不负责任的新闻。。我只能猜剑灵的用户量突破LOL的活跃用户量一半，可是，折不等于LOL少了一半用户吧
<nyfair> mao_: 超级烦
<cherrot> nyfair: 来LOL吧 ;)
<jiero> cherrot
<nyfair> cherrot: 你排位到哪一档了
 * cherrot 剑灵真是太渣了  完全无厘头的剧情。。。
<mao_> cherrot,  你是说wine？  嗯，我其实不喜欢用wine。  我一直认为要是想用wine ，我还不如直接装微软了。
<jiero> mao_: 他恐怕就是用微软 :)
<cherrot> nyfair: 还没到排位的级别。。
<cherrot> mao_: 那就直接装个win 当游戏机啊
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<cherrot> jiero: 你白天上班？
<jiero>  cherrot 我永远都不上版了。
<cherrot> jiero: 好样的
<jiero> cherrot 我是拜架子。
<cherrot> jiero: 你是土豪 ;)
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot 想要的东西太古怪了的缘故
<mao_> nyfair,  steam，这个你都觉得垃圾，那你让其他玩国产网游的劳苦大众怎么活?   他们才真正水深火热。
<jiero> mao_: 什么叫水深火热？只有能察觉到的才有这样想。
<jiero> mao_: 你在吓操心
<nyfair> mao_: 请问鬼佬网游哪一点比国产网游高贵冷艳？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<mao_> jiero,  也对，只有知道， 才有感觉。 什么都不说，他们可能更幸福。
<cherrot> 玩游戏 就是为了开心~
<mao_> nyfair,  国产，功利心太重，
 * adam8157 最近玩实况有点多
<mao_> nyfair,   好的游戏就是钱赚了，还留下了好名声。
<onlylove> jiero: 你玩过国产页游就知道啥叫水深火热了
<onlylove> 你们一群没被坑过的可怜孩子 cc jiero nyfair
<^k^> 新 东北校区 • 长春理工报道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453696 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&amp
<bluezd> adam8157: 手机上玩啊
<mao_> onlylove,  你被页游坑了？
<jiero> onlylove: 呃呃呃。linux下无论多么烂的游戏我都玩过的 :)
<jiero> onlylove: 好象是。
<onlylove> mao_: 没有，因为知道玩不起
<adam8157> bluezd: 是啊, 穷人只能如此了
<bluezd> adam8157: 都这个点了，你咋还不走
<adam8157> bluezd: 正在编译一个kernel, 完了就走
<adam8157> bluezd: 有好事儿没
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，工作狂的世界我懂 ~
<adam8157> ..........
<onlylove> adam8157: 你有时间和jusss说下编译kernel的事情
<onlylove> adam8157: 这货准备读kernel了
<adam8157> 就编了... 还要怎样
<jiero> adam8157: 没关系，富人玩游戏和穷人玩游戏是一样的。
<onlylove> adam8157: 15:51] <jusss> 感觉应该看点关于内核的东西了，要不编译内核都不会
<adam8157> 这种初级的东西去看 kernel in nutshell吧 虽然我没看过
<onlylove> adam8157: [15:49] <jusss> 你说是先看kernel module的资料还是先看kernel的资料？
<onlylove> adam8157: 随时准备回答他高大上的问题，我回答不了
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> bluezd: 没别的好事儿了? 没勾搭个小姑娘或者小伙子?
<bluezd> adam8157: ...
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> adam8157, twitter招人,你头简历没
<adam8157> freeflying: 没啊, 哪招?
<onlylove> freeflying: 解决工作签证？
<freeflying> onlylove, 必须的啊
<freeflying> adam8157, sf啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 去不了……
<freeflying> adam8157, sre
<adam8157> freeflying: 消息来源捏? 往哪投啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 渡我
<freeflying> adam8157, 他们网站上不是有呢吗
<onlylove> adam8157: 这种事，肯定找twitter去看啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 真是各种奇葩事儿啊。妈蛋。
<gfrog> freeflying: 这帮小日本。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你那还算好了
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 看看去
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> freeflying: 我要开启吐槽模式了……
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 快去找congwang
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 不过twitter已经IPO结束了吧？
<brandt> hello
<^k^> brandt:点点点.  18:14 
<freeflying> gfrog, 华为好像还没呢
<freeflying> :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 那奇葩公司。想早点死可以去那。
<adam8157> 完全不match啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 这两天有猎头忽悠我去
<freeflying> gfrog, 还有忽悠去阿里的
<gfrog> freeflying: 叫那猎头滚粗
<onlylove> gfrog: 猎头不懂事
 * bluezd 求推荐，求带走
<gfrog> bluezd: 去 adam8157 组啊
<bluezd> gfrog: level 不够啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 正好跟 adam8157 hamo 一个屋子搅基
<bluezd> gfrog: 就像你们一样 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 我不跟他们一个屋，也不跟他们搅基
<bluezd> gfrog: 那你跟谁搞基 ?
<freeflying> gfrog, adam8157 这个月工资发的早
<adam8157> freeflying: 你发了?
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 shutdown
<freeflying> gfrog, adam8157 那天出来腐败, 我这里有两瓶酒
<freeflying> gfrog, 两瓶白的
<freeflying> 还有两瓶芝华士
<Pudge> 白的。。。在加chivas，会死人的。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕~
<Pudge> 要配绿茶么？
<freeflying> adam8157, 还是之前在英国带回来的哦
<adam8157> 喜迎shutdown 坐等工资入账
<freeflying> 不是勾兑的
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道已经发了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我喝不了白的，球可乐。
<freeflying> gfrog, 20号左右吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为欧美圣诞节要放假
<gfrog> freeflying: 也就早一天……
<gfrog> adam8157: 想起这个我就头疼。妈蛋，小日本不放假啊。
<adam8157> 不公平啊, 他们的年假可以都那時候放, 我们只能shift一部分到春节
<adam8157> gfrog: 托姆桑
 * adam8157 下班走人
<dreameyesonme> ^^
<Pudge> 妹子！
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 装了win7还敢来这里混
<dreameyesonme> 干嘛。。
<October21> 人家不会用，怎麽办
<nyfair> Pudge: 黑我巨硬作死！
<Pudge> nyfair: 黑啥，
<nyfair> gfrog: 小日本1月1春节啊
<Pudge> nyfair: 我自己都在用win7
<Pudge> 调戏妹子而已
<dreameyesonme> == 扒鸡哥
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你能再拉几个妹子进来吗
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 美女早啊
<dreameyesonme> 我室友以为我在写程序。。他们都觉得太高端了。。
<jiero> nyfair: 当然黑巨硬，谁做的不好我黑谁。
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 几点了都。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 拉进来啊
<dreameyesonme> 怎么拉呢
<jiero> kernel bug一堆，给我解决100% 音频占用。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 让他们来见识高端屌丝
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 见美女永远都说早～这样美女赖床不会有负罪感～
<jiero> Pudge: ..
<dreameyesonme> 。。。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 这就是你想办法了，
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你
<mao_>  我想给家里一台非常老的老爷机装linux，大家有没有感觉用起来比较简便的，给介绍一个，333M内存。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我们要有办法，这里能这么冷清？？
<jiero> mao_: 丢掉啊。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 这里男人都不要来，来的都是 roylez 这种
<dreameyesonme> 我可是用过ubuntu才来的
<dreameyesonme> 我同学都没听说过。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 当然没广告的东西多数人都无从听说。
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 莫非主席是女子？
<mao_> 就是方便做u盘启动盘的简单系统。
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 女你妹
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 你才是女子，你全家都女子
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 主席是这里很像女子的破落户
<dreameyesonme> 对啊  我本来就全家是女子
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 让她们见识一下另一个世界
<mao_> jiero,  我想试一下，看装一个linux是否还能用。
<October21> mao_: debian？
<roylez> dreameyesonme: .
<jiero> mao_: 用来干啥。。。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 求全家福
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 无性生殖？
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥你要喜欢美女自己找啊
<jiero> lol
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 找不到啊
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 求接受啊
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 介绍啊
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 现在只剩女的了
<mao_> jiero,  就是将简单的浏览网页什么的。
 * jiero 抱抱 dreameyesonme
<roylez> Pudge: 弱爆
<jiero> mao_: 那样linux也不行啊。。。
<jiero> mao_: 我感觉只要是汉语渲染就不行。。。
<jiero> mao_: 不明白为啥。。。
<mao_> October21,  debian  做u盘启动盘简单吗，我看puppy什么的挺麻烦的，还有cdlinux
<October21> dd命令啊
<roylez> mao_: 什么用途呢？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 求介绍！！！拉进来聊聊再说啊
<jiero> mao_: 似乎linux下汉语渲染效率仅仅是windows的1/6
<Pudge> roylez: 神马意思
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 拉个过来刷，
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 告诉他们这里有土豪
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 瞧你，到现在还是使用网页客户端么。。。
<mao_> roylez,  一般性的浏览网页，
<roylez> mao_: 我u盘最喜欢放grub4dos了，然后扔个systemrescuecd.iso进去，随便u盘起，多放个freedos和ghost，装机器也行...
<mao_> roylez,  内存330M  一般也做不成什么别的了。
<jiero> Pudge: 给 dreameyesonme 推荐个非网页irc客户端。。。
<jiero> mao_: 可以写字。
<Pudge> jiero: 我自己都用网页版
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你 chrome？
<October21> mao_: 不知道老电脑的BIOS支持U盘启动吗？
<Pudge> jiero: 现在基于网页的应用真心方便，一个浏览器，啥都搞定了
<Pudge> jiero: 恩
<jiero> Pudge: 难怪。。。
 * jiero firefox 有 chatzilla
<Pudge> jiero: firefox有一点最讨厌，太占屏幕。。
<mao_> October21,  我检查了一下，有usb-zip,usb-hdd,usb-cd ,好像这几种吧。
<palomino|working> ?_? Pudge
<October21> 老电脑最好usb-zip
<jiero> Pudge: F11
<Pudge> jiero: f11就啥都没有了
<jiero> Pudge: 什么。。。
<palomino|working> 有个扩展叫 hide caption titlebar plus Pudge
<October21> mao_: 不过我不知道在linux下怎么做usb-zip的启动盘
<Pudge> jiero: 明明tab能和标题栏放一起，非要单独弄一行出来，
<mao_> October21,   噢，太可惜了。 如果一般的启动盘，是什么格式的 ，usb-hdd ？
<Pudge> palomino|working: 太迟了。。默认我不知道有这个东西
<jiero> Pudge: 不用chrom* 系对我来说最大的3点，1.下载管理差 2 标签页在地址栏上面 3.搜索界面垃圾。
<Pudge> palomino|working: 知道的时候我已经用习惯chrome了
<jiero> Pudge: 一行很重要么。。
<palomino|working> :D Pudge
<palomino|working> 我用过一阵chrome，后来还是换回firefox了
<Pudge> jiero: 第一眼很重要
<October21> Pudge: iceweasel的搜索框怎么弄？
 * jiero 有装 chromium 和 firefox ，但是鄙视chrome——chrome 是垃圾， chromium不是。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 至少这一样给我机会去了解chrome，firefox就失去给我了解他的机会。。
<mao_> palomino|working,  那你的flash，没办法解决吧，目前为止。
<palomino|working> 额...用过一阵chromium...后来换回flash了
<palomino|working> ?_? mao
<palomino|working> flash有啥问题?
<roylez> palomino|working: http://aws.amazon.com/kinesis/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ AWS | Amazon Kinesis
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://aws.amazon.com/kinesis/ 完爆18摸
<palomino|working> :o roylez
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<Pudge> October21: 没用过
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<Pudge> October21: 直接chrome
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * jiero 突然想 18摸 roylez
<jiero> lol
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| Pudge
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<Pudge> jiero: 就跟女人一样，浏览器这玩意。
<mao_> palomino|working,  如果自己安装flash在火狐上，因为版本比较老，打开youtube是有问题的。
<October21> mao_: 我没做过启动盘，usb-cd在电脑上显示为iso文件。我装CrunchBang是就是刻U盘
<palomino|working> ?_? mao_
<Pudge> jiero: 有些女人性格挺好，但是长相不给男人机会去了解她们。。
<palomino|working> 没有啊。。
<jiero> Pudge: 。呃。对我来说，女人和男人没太大不同。。。
<palomino|working> 我经常看youtube啊。。
<palomino|working> 博爱 jiero
<Pudge> 第一眼看着吸引人的，才会去了解，就算不好，慢慢习惯了，一辈子也就这样过来了。
<palomino|working> 画面党? Pudge
<October21> mao_: 我的启动盘是grubdos引导PE
<Pudge> palomino|working: 功能也重要，但是前提是让我有了解功能的机会
<jiero> palomino|working: 是你最喜欢的客户对把。画面党 :)
<mao_> October21,   那你觉得那个系统可以用，有没有界面还算漂亮的给推荐一个。
<palomino|working> 我就是画面党!
<October21> mao_: 漂亮要自己打扮啊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求解,为何UBUNTU下完全看不到独立显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453699 我用的是 ACER R7-571G I5独显版 受够了win8打算回归ubuntu 但是安装完系统后配置双显的时候问题来了.只能人道intel的集成显卡,另外一块nvidia的GT750M完全认不到,下载官方驱动安装也提示说没有收到支持的设备.下载的驱动是331的版
<^k^> ─> 本. 显卡在BIOS里面没有关闭的选项 显卡在BIOS里面显示的信息是这样的: VGA BIOS Ver: intel v2137 VGA BIOS Ver:nVidi …
<October21> mao_: win下有不少U盘制作工具，可以写linux iso
<mao_> O
<Pudge> linux软件最大的败笔就是，画面渣渣，让人没有去了解他的欲望。。
<mao_> October21, 我现在已经是ubuntu单系统，所以。。。
<October21> GUI 菜单xiangxi
<palomino|working> compiz多炫啊...aero弱爆了...
<October21> mao_: 那你自己用dd命令做试试
<Pudge> palomino|working: 就跟你说firefox有hide那个什么一样的啊
<October21> 好看得自己折腾
<palomino|working> 要写启动u盘? mao_
<Pudge> palomino|working: 第一眼印象差了，哪里还有知道compiz这个东西的机会？
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 不是有个unetbootin? mao_
<Pudge> 第一印象真的太重要了
<October21> 谁能告诉我iceweasel的搜索框怎么弄出来？
<mao_> palomino|working,  我是想找一个可以写入u盘，而且很轻量级的linux系统，
<palomino|working> 噢....
<palomino|working> 那个啥
<palomino|working> puppy?
<Pudge> jusss: 今天的治疗这么早就结束了？
<palomino|working> Puppy really is small, the live-CD typically being 85MB, yet there really is a complete set of GUI applications
<mao_> palomino|working, unetbootin我用过，感觉并不是很好用，对别的系统。
<palomino|working> 来个puppy呗
<jusss> Pudge: 你今天又忘记吃药了？
<Pudge> jusss: 是吃多了
<jusss> Pudge: soga
<October21> palomino|working: linux 怎么写usb-zip？
<palomino|working> 不知道
<mao_> palomino|working, 好的，我先找找资料看看。
<October21> 还是怀念grubdos直接引导ubuntu iso
<October21> 不用破坏U盘数据
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 怎么这么远了
<October21> 啥？
<dreameyesonme> 我才接了个电话
<Pudge> 话题
<dreameyesonme> 我同学在看快乐大本营
<October21> 你的awesome是3.5.2吗？
<October21> Pudge: ？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 让他们来频道，大家一起看
<Pudge> October21: 不知道，反正3.5.x
<Pudge> October21: 回家才知道
<dreameyesonme> 等会
<dreameyesonme> 我打个电话
<Pudge> October21: 升级后你会发现你的widget都不能用了。。
<October21> 我打算编译一下3.5.2 stable
<Pudge> October21: 因为awesome-extra没更新到3.5..
<October21> 那插件这么加的？
<Pudge> October21: 那只是插件库，你自己要在config里面加啊
<October21> 我至少要显示一些系统信息
<October21> require("vicious")不是在awesome-extra里吗？
<October21> vicious 还兼容吗？
<Pudge> October21: 部分兼容，看你用哪个widget了
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 马桶台的节目一点都不好看
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 感觉还不如看snl
<Pudge> October21: 印象中大部分不兼容。不记得了。。反正当时改了好多
<Pudge> jusss: 治疗没结束的人有资格说哪个节目好看？
<October21> 我还记得你给我的rc.lua，结构很乱
<Pudge> October21: 那是好久以前的版本了，当时还不回，照着别人写的改的，就凑活着中了
<Pudge> October21: 现在完全换新了lol
<October21> 官网到稳定版了，编译难度大吗？
<jusss> Pudge: 你吃药吃多的人有资格说哪个节目不好看？
<Pudge> jusss: 看清楚聊天记录，我有说过么？
<Pudge> jusss: 不要放弃治疗！
<jusss> Pudge: 所以说你吃药吃多了呀
<Pudge> October21: debian下有点。
<Pudge> October21: debian下面库的版本问题，你懂的。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你俩都别放弃治疗，我在加班
<Pudge> October21: 注定debian不是一个适合开发的系统。。
<October21> 我发现了libc是个烦人的问题
<onlylove> Pudge: 要开发，用arch
<Pudge> onlylove: 要开发，用win7
<October21> 要开发用VS
<onlylove> Pudge: 太新的库开发的东西在server上跑不起来，因为没有lib
<October21> 静态链接
<Pudge> onlylove: 用windows server ，一切问题都不是问题
<October21> 有专家维护
<onlylove> Pudge: 强烈推荐IBM power system z
<Pudge> onlylove: 没听说过。。有市场么？
<onlylove> Pudge: 你怎么能不知道system Z
<onlylove> Pudge: 18M的大型机啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 。。知道有啥好处
<October21> 你不是博士莫
<onlylove> Pudge: 忽悠人
<Pudge> October21: 博士就该知道？
<Pudge> October21: 本科生啥都知道，研究生了解专业，博士只知道自己的课题， 不是这样么？
<October21> 国内是这样吧
<Pudge> 哪里都这样啊
<Pudge> 又深又广那是大海
<jusss> Pudge: 那专科生呢
<Pudge> jusss: 专科生最了解生活的真谛
<October21> Pudge: 你的话很有鼓动性啊
<October21> 我才本科生
<October21> 可以搞搞演讲，不愧是博士
<Pudge> 。。。
<Pudge> October21: 没事千万别读博士
<Pudge> October21: 干嘛非要跟自己过不去
<October21> 我都没考研，没机会读了
<Pudge> October21: 那是国内，
<Pudge> October21: 读博才发现自己傻逼，读博的同学除了中国人，没有30以下的
<Pudge> 人家都是先工作几年，尝试各种职业或者生活方式，明白自己到底适合什么了，想要什么了，才去读博
<October21> 工作后，没时间研究了，还托家带口
<jiero> Pudge: 中国人不就是为了找工作么。。
<jusss> 我要装fvwm1
<Pudge> 我们都跟傻逼一样啥都不知道就去凑热闹，
<jiero> Pudge: 更新换代。
 * jiero 摸摸 Pudge 脑袋没发热
<Pudge> 而且做研究最重要的就是心能静下来，只有工作了，成家了，攒了点钱了，稳定了，才能做下去
<October21> 没法，太 功力，本末倒置
<Pudge> 研究生刚毕业的热血青年，莎士比亚都不知道，钱也没有，一个月那点可怜的奖学金，
<Pudge> 能做出来研究？？？
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。呃。呃。你太小看人类了。
<jiero> Pudge: 美国人高中就开始研究了，到博士，已经5~7年很成熟了。
<Pudge> jiero: 那不能叫研究，那叫自己琢磨
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 研究就是呆在某个特别大的组织里么？
<Pudge> jiero: 至少要用数学的方法，或者模型，精确验证你的想法。至少要用到方法学
<Pudge> jiero: 美国人高中100*100都还不回呢，用数学模型论证？？？
<meihuilai> somarkey 1
<October21> 最近玩了下TI计算器，数学都替人做了
<October21> 解方程，画图
<jiero> Pudge: 你真的那么认为么。
<Pudge> 我觉得霍金说的很对，现在，除了美国top10大学里面10%的教授在真正的做研究，其他人从来没有跨入过研究这个领域。
<somarkey> 1
<Pudge> 只是他们认为这种生活方式就叫研究
<jiero> Pudge: 反正我看了 MIT 的大一金融课程，觉得不正常的难。
<Pudge> 难，不代表是研究。
<jiero> Pudge: 和我学的以商为导向不一样，那是以数学为导向的。。。
<Pudge> 商科不就是数学么，我第二专业就是金融数学
<Pudge> 各种数学模型
<Pudge> 完全学不懂，只要跟数学沾边我就头疼
<jiero> Pudge: 很多不同的，
<jiero> Pudge: 有些学校教的还是文字为主
<Pudge> 那是金融管理吧。。
<Pudge> 反正我们这边的高商
<Pudge> 就2方向
<Pudge> 管理偏文
<Pudge> 金融就是理科
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。你是哪里学得？
<Pudge> 法国啊
<jiero> Pudge: 研究生？
<Pudge> 恩
<jiero> Pudge: 那已经进阶了。我说的是大学课程。
<Pudge> 没学过。不知道。。
<jiero> Pudge: 反正mit的大一材料，我根本看不懂，中国高中也不学那些数学。。。。
<mashaladi> meihuilai 1
 * jiero 难以想象MIT理工科是啥样。
<imtxc> jiero: 发现了一个很严重的问题， vim 用户用 excel 很蛋疼....
<imtxc> jiero: 蛋疼的要死
<jiero> imtxc: excel到底是用来干嘛的？
<imtxc> jiero: 表格
<imtxc> jiero: wps 里面的 et
<jiero> imtxc: 妹。表格
<jiero> imtxc: 表格有几万种。
<imtxc> jiero: 你没用过所以你不知道...
<imtxc> jiero: vim 用户每输入完东西要习惯性的按一下 ESC.. 然后 excel 里面输入完一按esc之后的效果是删除刚才输入的数据............
<imtxc> jiero: 我把一句话刚才输了6 次。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以想你还有东西要输入
<imtxc> onlylove: 关键我输完了啊，然后就 ESC 一下下.....
<onlylove> 然后敲回车或者右箭头
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后就白打字了
<onlylove> imtxc: 手比脑袋反应快的结果
<mashaladi> excel 删除前也没提示啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 是啊，用vim的后果
<imtxc> mashaladi: 你可以试试输入东西然后按esc
<onlylove> mashaladi: 和按backspace一样的，不提示
<onlylove> 我刚才弄了半天的表格，结果忘了保存！
<onlylove> 下班回家去……唉……
<jusss> xmkmf是什么指令？
<^k^> jusss: define:xmkmf http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:xmkmf It's part of the imake package, which you can install with yum via yum install imake or just download, e.g. from |...| if imake is not installed, install it |...|
<dreameyesonme> 回来了
<dreameyesonme> 嘴巴都讲干了。。。
<dreameyesonme> 这里有人看马桶台的爸爸去哪儿吗？
 * October21 Hello all
<October21> just 4 test
<mao_> 深度和雨林木风   有人用过吗？  感觉怎么样 ？
<abineQ> aniu: 啊牛哥
<abineQ> ee
<somarkey> dreameyesonme  youku上看
<jusss> abineQ: 编译fvwm1出错了，你能帮我看看吗
<abineQ> jusss: 我没折腾过那个
<jusss> abineQ: make[1]: *** No rule to make target 'all'.  Stop.
<jusss> abineQ: 就是个Makefile
<jusss> abineQ: 我把Makefile贴出来，你看看
<abineQ> jusss: 额
<dreameyesonme> somarkey: 赞一个
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jusss> abineQ: 太长了，没法贴。。。
<somarkey> dreameyesonme 高亮消息是咋弄的  我的消息你那边高亮么
<jusss> abineQ: 我再看看
<mashaladi> somarkey 1
<mashaladi> somarkey 1
<dreameyesonme> somarkey: ？
<somarkey> dreameyesonme: 你的是红色的字  是加了 say 就有这种效果么？
<dreameyesonme> == 我看你名字也是红的呀。。
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • 重庆将首次举办EZGO China峰会 ，12月21日山城拉开序幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453700 小伙伴们，EZGO China Conference 2014 发布会暨海峡两岸教育资源数字化交流会12月21日要在重庆举办啦！华语开源社区最牛的开源大师，开发者大师来重庆咯！对教育感兴趣，对电脑开发感兴趣，对公益感兴趣？来
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 屌丝们不看这种节目，这种生活理解不了
<Pudge> iMadper: 华为在法国要建rd部门了，在考虑。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 考虑啥?
<iMadper> Pudge: 去呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 我不想做小白鼠
<Pudge> iMadper: 待遇确实不错，但是要看看。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你是元老! 懂?!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你现在去, 过一年, 你就是元老了
<Pudge> iMadper: 元老个蛋蛋，
<iMadper> Pudge: 刚一成立你就来了
<Pudge> iMadper: 没两天做不下去解散了呢？
<iMadper> Pudge: 不可呢嗯!
<iMadper> Pudge: 华为!
<Pudge> iMadper: 而且有被排去非洲的危险！
<iMadper> Pudge: 比苹果实力还强!
<iMadper> Pudge: 别逗了, 去非洲的, 都是基站之类的
<iMadper> Pudge: 你懂吗? 基站?! 你懂?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 不懂。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 那人家派你去干嘛... 为了让你当战俘?
<Pudge> iMadper: 华为最大的优势就是包住
<Pudge> iMadper: 我操，档次直接就拉开了
<iMadper> Pudge: 果断加入呀!
<Pudge> iMadper: 小巴黎50平米2个人住
<iMadper> Pudge: 苟富贵勿相忘
<Pudge> iMadper: 一个月能省1500欧
<iMadper> Pudge: 苟富贵勿相忘
<Pudge> iMadper: ni
<Pudge> iMadper: ma
<Pudge> iMadper: bi
<iMadper> Pudge:
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<lpy> ....
<lpy> 欧洲移民貌似比 美帝简单。。。嗯。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 要真去华为了，能直接考虑买房子了。
<Pudge> iMadper: 一个月1300，正好用来还贷
<lpy> 希腊买房子两年后 绿卡 owo
<iMadper> Pudge: 苟富贵勿相忘
<Pudge> iMadper: ä½ 
<lpy> Pudge:  地中海 别墅！
<Pudge> iMadper: 吗
<Pudge> iMadper: 逼
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦, 你丫誓要留下的节奏?!
<iMadper> Pudge: 波罗的海三国呀
<iMadper> lpy: ^^
<Pudge> lpy: 去希腊能干嘛？刻雕像？
<freeflying> lpy, 你移过去吃啥
<lpy> freeflying:  广东人  有啥吃啥
<Pudge> iMadper: 没有啊，还有考虑就是华为干2年回国好发展啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 那你买房?
<Pudge> lpy: 希腊神庙招门卫么
<Pudge> iMadper: 做投资啊，职业，以后想过来就过来，自己不住就租出去啊，总比存银行赚钱多了
<lpy> iMadper:  希腊环境多好
<Pudge> iMadper: 一个60平米的，一个月还贷1300，能租到1500+
<lpy> 去欧洲买房然后租出去据说很攥钱
<iMadper> Pudge: 1300 + 1500寄给我呀!
<iMadper> lpy: 好吧...
<Pudge> iMadper: 你要是再黑店，只做短租， 一个月3000都能
<lpy> Pudge:  隔成 小间租
<iMadper> Pudge: 苟富贵勿相忘
<Pudge> iMadper: 这边很变态， 900只能租20平米， 但是你再加300，马上就4,50平米了
<iMadper> Pudge: 土豪你好.
<Pudge> iMadper: 你妈逼
<Pudge> iMadper: 说正经的
<lpy>  iMadper https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8004322
<^k^> lpy ⇪ t: gist:8004322
<iMadper> Pudge: 20也能住人, 40也是住人, 没有本质的提升呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 20只能住一个，40能住2个
<iMadper> lpy: 啥? 我开的vpn, 访问好慢.
<Pudge> iMadper: 合租就很便宜了
<lpy> iMadper:   rust 的代码
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 那确实
<lpy> iMadper:  不是我写的嗯。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 干嘛的代码?
<lpy> iMadper:  不知道= =。
<iMadper> lpy: 其实我到现在还不是很明白什么时候要加~
<iMadper> lpy: 总是莫名其妙的
<lpy> ...
<iMadper> lpy: 我是说"~"
<iMadper> lpy: 你了解?
<lpy> 不了解
<Pudge> iMadper: 这tm就不是人类能阅读的代码!
<iMadper> Pudge: 还行了, rust比c++容易点儿
<Pudge> ima
<iMadper> Pudge: 写多线程的话, 用rust的spawn, 比java还容易. 效率高很多.
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在除了做底层的，有几个公司还用c++开发。。
<imtxc_> .
<Pudge> iMadper: 连游戏公司都不用c++了
<Pudge> iMadper: 效率太低
<iMadper> Pudge: 游戏公司还是c++多.
<iMadper> Pudge: 你觉得那些物理引擎用的啥语言写的?
<iMadper> Pudge: 况且还有我三大底层
<Pudge> iMadper: 我是说现在开始都慢慢开始不用了
<Pudge> iMadper: 底层用现成的，外围用别的开发
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 所以以后会用c++写的人, 很稀有, 很值钱
<Pudge> iMadper: 不然成本太高
<Pudge> iMadper: 我就做c++的，但是找不到工作，
<Pudge> iMadper: 改java和。net了
<iMadper> Pudge: ubisoft呀
<iMadper> Pudge: 你在法国, 为啥不去ubi?
<Pudge> iMadper: 工作网站上的offer，放眼望去
<Pudge> iMadper: 全是java
<iMadper> Pudge: c++也很多的
<roylez> Pudge: 加渣
<Pudge> iMadper: 人家不要，c++人家要不就不要，要不就要求多年工作经验
<Pudge> iMadper: 我没有
<roylez> iMadper: 稀渣渣
<iMadper> roylez: 渣席
<roylez> iMadper: 基渣
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 这倒是, c++想用的好, 还真得有几年经验
<Pudge> iMadper: 我说用的好，人家不信！
<iMadper>  flag!( !! "top"),
<iMadper> flag!("a" !! ),
<iMadper> flag!("h" !! "help"),  lpy  我实在是, 不是很能理解这种语法.
<iMadper> Pudge: 说下虚函数表...
<Pudge> iMadper: 不就是函数指针list么。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 为什么要有他
<lpy> iMadper: lol~
<lpy> iMadper: homework...
<Pudge> iMadper: 为了实现抽象层啊
<iMadper> lpy: 还好我还记得这个问题.
<Pudge> iMadper: c++又没有interface这种东西。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 这都是哥大学时候就玩烂了的东西好么
 * iMadper 我擦, 抽象层... 不是为了多重继承的时候用的嘛...
 * iMadper 不会c++
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在是软件框架！！！
<iMadper> Pudge: 写软件框架的公司少
<iMadper> Pudge: 其实, 软件框架就类似中间件了
<Pudge> iMadper: 其实框架什么的都是浮云。
<ubunbo> 那啥。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: deadline一到，什么节操都丢了。
<ubunbo> [ERROR]You've no permission to communicate with the Bumblebee daemon. Try adding yourself to the 'bumblebee' group
<ubunbo> 求解
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> Pudge: deadline... 就是用来delay的..
<Pudge> ubunbo: adduser to group bumblebee
<iMadper> Pudge: 不跟你扯皮了, 哥去写patch去了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。写个蛋蛋
<Pudge> iMadper: 那是国内，不停delay
<ubunbo> 如何加入呢？
<October21> ubunbo: 你没加入bumblebee组
<ubunbo> 就是用adduser这个命令么
<Pudge> iMadper: 我这里，deadline一到不交货，一天就扣多少钱
<Pudge> iMadper: 还框架，。。。我没把所有东西都写到一个函数里面就算好的了
<ubunbo> OK,加入了，我再试试那个命令
<October21> usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 我还没有一个deadline是不用delay的...
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。我们都是，3天的任务我们说要5天，不敢报少的
<Pudge> iMadper: 提前完成有奖金。
<Pudge> iMadper: 完不成就跪了
<ubunbo> libvdpau_nvidia.so 这个是个什么东西
<ubunbo> 需要装个啥包呢？
<iMadper> Pudge: 我们都是, 老板: 这东西下周3要, 行吗? 我们: 恩, 没问题.  然后下下周三再说
<iMadper> ubunbo: google 怎么说?
<iMadper> ubunbo: 从后缀分析, 是动态链接库. 从名字分析, 是nvidia用来硬解的动态链接库.
<Pudge> iMadper: 我们是，老板说，这东西啥时候能弄完， 我们觉得要1周半，但是跟他说2周， 老板马上给客户电话说着东西要3周。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<iMadper> ubunbo: 1 extra/libva-vdpau-driver 0.7.4-1  2 extra/libvdpau 0.7-1 [installed]  你需要第二个或者这两个都需要
<iMadper>  
 * iMadper 写代码去
<ubunbo> google有很多这个问题，出现在不同的软件下
<ubunbo> 但是没有提到具体是要个什么包
<ubunbo> 哦哦
<ubunbo> 我看看
<ubunbo> 对了，我记得有个命令是可以搜索包的命令是啥来着？
<Pudge> ubunbo: apt-file search libvdpau_nvidia.so
<imtxc_away> test
<^k^> imtxc_away:点点点.  21:08 
<imtxc_away> 我去， away 了还能收到消息
<Pudge> imtxc_away: 该吃药了
<ubunbo> libva-vdpau-driver  这个包现在叫做vdpau-driver了，:-)
<imtxc_away> imtxc: 你谁
<imtxc_away> imtxc_: 你谁
<iMadper> imtxc*: 啥毛病?
<Pudge> imtxc_away: 病情加重了。
<ubunbo> 不行，安装以后还是这样，请问这个文件如果存在的话是在哪个目录下
<iMadper> Pudge: +1
<iMadper> ubunbo: /usr/lib
<imtxc_away> 我不知道啊，怎么多了两个 nick
<imtxc_away> iMadper: kick
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 我不知道, 你自己动手吧
<Pudge> ..
<iMadper> ....
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<Pudge> 我是真笑了。。
<ubunbo> 木有 = =，坑
<Pudge> imtxc_away: 为什么放弃治疗！
<iMadper> M00sL0gB0t: 所以你能说两句自然语言吗? 第一句描述你在做什么遇到什么东西, 第二句说出你的问题.
<imtxc_away> Pudge: ..
<Pudge> iMadper: 有没有感觉一拳打在棉花上？
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩.
<imtxc_away> 高级
<imtxc_away> 说我的 nick 有人在用
<imtxc_away> 原来是 irccloud 搞的...
<iMadper> ubunbo: libdpau-dev
<ubunbo> 搜索命令是啥？
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。装个bumblebee至于用到dev么。
<ubunbo> 问题是现在报错，并且显卡驱动不起来
<iMadper> Pudge: vdpau, 是硬解
<ubunbo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=453699&p=3050441#p3050441
<iMadper> Pudge: 不是bumblebee之类的.
<ubunbo> look this
<^k^> ubunbo ⇪ ti: 求解,为何UBUNTU下完全看不到独立显卡 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz:jjkppo
<ubunbo> 哦，那就是这个和双显卡切换无关
<ubunbo> 对么
<Pudge> 请你先确定你的机器有独立显卡。。
<iMadper> ubunbo: 请你告诉大家你在做什么...
<ubunbo> 确定 = =
<ubunbo> 我买了个新笔记本
<iMadper> ubunbo: tell us what are you exactly doing now.
<ubunbo> I+N的显卡
<ubunbo> 然后装ubuntu13.10
<Pudge> 为什么要折磨你的新笔记本！
<ubunbo> = =
<^k^> ubunbo: define:搜索命令 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:搜索命令 not defined.
<ubunbo> 难道我用win8.1折磨自己么
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。这就是围城，看到没。
<iMadper> 为什么要开n卡?
<iMadper> Pudge: 看到了.
<ubunbo> WOW
<ubunbo> 你懂的
<Pudge> 我不懂
<ubunbo> 帖子看了么，达人
<Pudge> 真不懂有人觉得ubuntu比win8好用
<ubunbo> 我前前后后的过程都在这里
<ubunbo> 萝卜白菜的关系吧。。
<iMadper> Pudge:  I5独显版  00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)  cc ubunbo 你觉得这个正常吗?
<ubunbo> 我是听喜欢ubuntu的，家里台式机就是ubuntu
<iMadper> 你确定你的笔记本用的是至强处理器?
<ubunbo> GT660Ti  I5  16G  128G SSD 2T机械
<October21> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2247173531?pid=34413127070#34413127070
<^k^> October21 ⇪ ti: debian下双显卡(Nvidia)bumblebee完美解决攻略_debian吧_百度贴吧
<iMadper> ubunbo: 台式机?
<ubunbo> 我的机器是I5的机器
<Pudge> 错，是萝卜和肉的关系
<ubunbo> 要解决的是笔记本
<ubunbo> 笔记本是I5
<October21> 看一下这篇教程的设置
<ubunbo> 不是志强。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 怎么不正常？
<iMadper> Pudge: 笔记本, 陪 xeon e3-1200?
<iMadper> Pudge: 况且, e3-1200里面有核心显卡吗?
<Pudge> iMadper: 哦，我还以为你贴的公司的配置
<Pudge> iMadper: 又在炫耀呢
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnd, 贴个毛
<iMadper> Pudge: 这个是 ubunbo 的贴子里面的
<Pudge> iMadper: 我都懒得点开。。
<ubunbo> Intel® Core™ i5-3337U CPU @ 1.80GHz × 4
<ubunbo> 这是系统信息里面的内容
<ubunbo> 但是lspci说是至强
<ubunbo> 为何显示成至强我也没闹动
<ubunbo> 现在显卡已经正确驱动，现在就卡在无法切换上面
<ubunbo> nvidia-settings 里面显示的型号什么的都是正确的
<^k^> ubunbo:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<^k^> M00sL0gB0t: .. .. ..
<Pudge> ubunbo: 你如何确定显卡正确驱动，如果无法切换到独显。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 这货是被禁言了么
<October21> bumblebee.conf？
<iMadper> ubunbo: 已经解了.
<iMadper> ubunbo: 你遇到了无与伦比的kernel bug. 贴出你的lspci/lscpu/dmidecode到lkml吧! 连cpu都识别错了...
<ubunbo> = =
<Pudge> 我就不懂了，明明depot里面的bumblebee-nvidia装上就能用，还有这么多人要折腾
<ubunbo> 官方最新的小蜜蜂自带的驱动是304，无法驱动750M的
<October21> 我deian都用上了319
<Pudge> ubuntu才304？ debian都339了啊
<Pudge> 319？
<Pudge> 反正是3x9
<ubunbo> 然后我找到了331。20的源独立安装的331
<ubunbo> 319
<iMadper> 331.20.
<ubunbo> 难道我需要卸载331，更换为319？
<ubunbo> 根据331的更新日志和319相比，性能提升大约在15%还多点，不想用319，HOHO
<October21> Pudge: debian wiki里的方法，backport里的就是319
<ubunbo> 麻烦传送们
<Pudge> 这也想要，那也想要，最后结果就是啥都没有
<iMadper> Pudge: 一起挖矿吧
<October21> 我是懒得用，我不知道#！自带的开源驱动，不然我就不装319
<iMadper> Pudge: 今天挖了16rmb, 我午饭就解决了
<ubunbo> = =，最近挖矿很火么，GTX660效率如何？
<Pudge> 我可以作证，至少debian上bumblebee无法支持更高版本nvidia
<October21> 我也不会折腾
<Pudge> iMadper: 什么意思
<iMadper> Pudge: bitcoin
<iMadper> Pudge: primecoin
<Pudge> iMadper: 老听说大妈现在改抄比特币了
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是我不知道这是啥
<Pudge> iMadper: 用什么挖？
<Pudge> iMadper: 如何挖？
<Pudge> iMadper: 求指导致富道路
<iMadper> Pudge: 我挖primecoin
<Pudge> iMadper: 带我一起
<Pudge> iMadper: 如何挖
<iMadper> Pudge: 一天出0.8个左右. 市值20+rmb/个
<Pudge> iMadper: 有何好处
<Pudge> iMadper: 我操，这么值钱
<Pudge> iMadper: 如何挖的快
<Pudge> ima、
<Pudge> iMadper: 需要操作么
<Pudge> iMadper: 我amp 300左右
<iMadper> Pudge: 对我来说, 一天16 ~ 20, 就是午饭了
<Pudge> iMadper: apm。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 不需要apm....
<^k^> Pudge:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<iMadper> Pudge: 别激动
<Pudge> ^k^: 尼玛我有刷频么
<Pudge> 明明是imapder打字太慢
<^k^> Pudge, 你觉得更多的身体感觉比情绪？  21:36 
<Pudge> iMadper: 我一天能把地铁票钱挖回来啊
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<M00sL0gB0t> ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 怎么挖啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 什么软件
<iMadper> Pudge: 稍等
<iMadper> Pudge: 等我给你链接
<onlylove> Pudge: 听说最近挖莱特币，然后AMD显卡脱销
<iMadper> Pudge: http://primecoin.org/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: err: no title
<iMadper> onlylove: 是的. 但是我看好素数币
<onlylove> iMadper: 又是啥山寨高大上……数字货币太多
<iMadper> onlylove: 没啥高大上的, 只是每天管我一顿午饭而已
<iMadper> Pudge: http://sourceforge.net/projects/primecoin-hp/files/  编译, 安装
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Primecoin High Performance - Browse Files at SourceForge.net
<Pudge> iMadper: 求先给我扫盲啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 这玩意到底是啥，能干啥
<Pudge> iMadper: 比特币
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来，raycom的餐厅不贵
<iMadper> Pudge: 我tmd也不知道呀!
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说哪个? 浮士德还是苏浙汇?
<onlylove> iMadper: 员工餐厅……
<iMadper> Pudge: 没啥可解释的, 就是, 你运行这个程序, 他就给你虚拟货币, 然后就能换钱
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦...
<Pudge> iMadper: 凭啥。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 还有，跟显卡有啥关系
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也想知道, 凭啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 浮士德和苏浙汇都去不起，不过有人请客去过澎湖湾
<iMadper> Pudge: 显卡运算能力很高的
<Pudge> iMadper: 没显卡的服务器不能跑么？
<iMadper> Pudge: primecoin是用cpu跑的
<iMadper> Pudge: ltc是用gpu跑快
<Pudge> iMadper: 这货币为啥能换钱。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 找谁换
<iMadper> Pudge: 这个问题我也不知道为啥, 在矿池能交易
<Pudge> iMadper: 我怎么感觉像bt下载做种子
<iMadper> Pudge: 不需要知道这些呀...
<iMadper> Pudge: 只需要跑就是了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。我有强迫症
<iMadper> Pudge: 那你查资料去吧, 知道了之后, 别忘了告诉我蛤
<onlylove> Pudge: 你可以去看比特币就行了
<mashaladi> .
<onlylove> Pudge: 比特币经历了CPU→GPU→ASIC矿机
<onlylove> Pudge: GPU比CPU的优势是浮点运算快
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 播放ape格式的文件时报错“GStreamer 遇到了常规支持库错误。” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453704 大家好。我的UBUNTU12.04装在联想台式机上。最近下载了些ape格式的音乐，双击运行时，电影播放器就报错，说是“GStreamer 遇到了常规支持库错误。”试用了Audacious、VLC等一系列播放器，都是没法播放ap
<^k^> ─> e文件。 我印象里在笔记本上用UBUNTU时就能用Audacious正常播放ape格式的文件，我现在的笔记本安装的KUBUNTU12 …
<onlylove> Pudge: A卡比N卡的优势是哈希运算快
<Pudge> iMadper: 看完了，
<Pudge> iMadper: 跟没看一样。
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 反正有钱. 来不来?
<Pudge> iMadper: 感觉就是我下载bt软件的那个ratio。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 来啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 一天一张地铁票，值
<Pudge> iMadper: cpu占用高么
<freeflying> iMadper, 忘记今天给你发东西了
<iMadper> freeflying: 不着急. 啥时候都行
<iMadper> Pudge: 高.
<iMadper> Pudge: 800%
<iMadper> Pudge: 睡觉的时候跑
<freeflying> github咋不搞个客户端读代码呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 来整个这玩意,肯定好卖
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。我回家了弄。
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞.
<abineQ> freeflying: 发啥福利？
<freeflying> abineQ, 你发?
<abineQ> freeflying: 刚进来看见你说发东西
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> freeflying: iMadper, 忘记今天给你发东西了
<onlylove> abineQ: 人付钱了，你付钱freeflying也给你发
<freeflying> onlylove, 说得好
<abineQ> onlylove: 就是问发的啥啊
<abineQ> ？
<onlylove> abineQ: 候总家各种稀奇古怪的玩具，从路由器到飞机
<abineQ> 额，
<abineQ> freeflying: 有粗粮路由不？
<freeflying> abineQ, 拿5k RMB, 发你个撸妹1520
<freeflying> abineQ, 啥叫粗粮路由
<abineQ> freeflying: 粗粮新出的路由
<abineQ> freeflying: 粗粮科技出的路由器
<freeflying> 不知道是啥
<^k^> freeflying: define:不知道 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:不知道 2008年2月26日 |...| 以下内容均属事实，绝无杜撰，如有雷同，纯属必然。 有的可能你已经|知道|，有的还 没有。 特别叮嘱：太高难度的请勿亲自检验。 1、没有一张纸可对折 |...|
<abineQ> freeflying: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2714942063
<Pudge> 大胆的猜测一下
<^k^> abineQ ... ⇪ 粗粮出无线路由，自称配置高端_高达吧_百度贴吧
<Pudge> 粗粮科技是小米！
<abineQ> Pudge: 额
<Pudge> 我猜对了吗
<abineQ> Pudge: 额
<jusss> onlylove: 刚编译完fvwm1
<jusss> onlylove: 源里竟然没有，擦
<jusss> 连个源代码包都没有
<onlylove> 就是小米路由啊
<onlylove> 你们叫的那么俗气做啥
<freeflying> 这些尼玛没任何创新的东西啊
<onlylove> 我到想起微软的surface有个好听的名字，
<onlylove> 叫苏菲
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总来点新鲜玩意，其实树莓这也不算创新
<Pudge> 中国人淳朴老实，为啥非要创新
<onlylove> 创新，就是改进的质变
<onlylove> 原来的计算机是手工的（嗯，姑且这么说吧，算盘啥的）
<onlylove> 后来改机械的，然后变电子的
<jusss> jce测试
<onlylove> jusss: 你怕我被K+q所以插话么
<jusss> onlylove: 突然发现ibus在新打开的xterm里没法输入任何东西
<Pudge> iMadper: coffee time +cigarette
<freeflying> onlylove, 这些无非是拿openwrt改吧改吧,加点应用而已, 能跳出现在路由器的功能吗
<jusss> onlylove: debian下从来没出现过这个问题
<iMadper> Pudge: 莫炫耀
<onlylove> abineQ: 大胆的猜测下，360会不会跟进出路由
<freeflying> onlylove, 即便集成了NAS也不算啥新鲜的
<Pudge> iMadper: 这也能叫炫耀？？？
 * jiero 成功降低心率 :)
<iMadper> Pudge: 凡是我没有的, 都叫炫耀
<iMadper> Pudge: 比如你在法国
<Pudge> iMadper: 我刚买了辆新车， 这才叫炫耀！
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。全世界都是我的。
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 太年轻，逻辑分区分错了，这么久才发现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453705 当初分区的时候逻辑分区就分了100gb，还剩500多gb的空闲没有分配。 现在想加逻辑分区大小，怎么加？ 囧囧囧，不要告诉我要把原先的逻辑分区删掉重建 统计信息: 发表于 由 走你～ — 2013-12-17 22:07
<Pudge>  大boss来了。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 爱狗狗
<iMadper> Pudge: 这个已经超越我忍耐的极限了
<Pudge> 赶紧去抽烟，闪人了。。
<iMadper> iGoogle: 神...
<abineQ> iGoogle: 大神，你好
<abineQ> freeflying: 额，就是做成了路由器+NAS+
<abineQ> freeflying: 深度定制的OpenWRT系统
<abineQ> 不过，在他们的忽悠下成了顶级配置
<abineQ> 都是忽悠
<onlylove> abineQ: 深度定制的openwrt深度定制的android，下一个是深度定制的啥？
<abineQ> 那个粗粮路由器才256MB的内存就忽悠成顶级配置了，树莓派都512MB了
<onlylove> abineQ: 人是路由
<onlylove> abineQ: 树莓是派
<abineQ> onlylove: 路由才几个钱
<onlylove> abineQ: 我买的dlink 120
<abineQ> onlylove: 额，你见过路由器要安装风扇么
<abineQ> 发骚的路由器
<onlylove> abineQ: tplink更便宜，连100都不到，还双天线
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> ONL
<onlylove> abineQ: 安装风扇……我见过手工装风扇的，没见预装的
<abineQ> onlylove: 额，
<abineQ> onlylove: 那个粗粮路由器就是要安装风扇的，足以证明发热很大
<ubunbo> 哦呵呵呵～～
<abineQ> 要不还用安装风扇？
<ubunbo> 解决来
<ubunbo> 解决了
<onlylove> freeflying: 问个事情，统计网络延迟，除了ping，还有别的东西没
<ubunbo> wow顺利运行
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • 重庆将首次举办EZGO China峰会 ，12月21日山城拉开序幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453706 小伙伴们，EZGO China Conference 2014 发布会暨海峡两岸教育资源数字化交流会12月21日要在重庆举办啦！华语开源社区最牛的开源大师，开发者大师来重庆咯！对教育感兴趣，对电脑开发感兴趣，对公益感兴趣？来
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个搞网络和路由很专业的，是哪个来着……
<iMadper> juniper? onlylove
<iMadper> onlylove: h3c?
<iMadper> onlylove: 锐捷?
<iMadper> onlylove: 思科?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是，在这个频道在那juniper上班的
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说人呀... 我以为你说公司呢...
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道. 网络, 我就知道 gfrog
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，那就是了
<onlylove> gfrog: 睡了没
<abineQ> gfrog: G蛙
<jiero> onlylove: 睡了么？
<onlylove> jiero: 没有
<jiero> onlylove: 好，教我如何能每天清醒16小时以上。
<onlylove> jiero: 我做不到
<jiero> onlylove: 我最近每天睡10小时。
<onlylove> jiero: 如果你不上班或者没有强制的作息要求 ，建议你现在开始睡觉，然后早上自然醒，可以赖床到难受再起来
<onlylove> jiero: 这样你应该会在8点或者9点左右就起来了
<onlylove> jiero: 实际上醒的更早
<onlylove> jiero: 但是我是起床困难户
<Pudge> jiero: 当你专注一件事情的时候，你会每天清醒20小时以上
<Pudge> jiero: 如果没有，该干嘛干嘛把
<lqi_imac> 正在升级ubuntu 13.04->13.10
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么可能7点还睡。
<jiero> Pudge: 做不到。
<jiero> Pudge: 我专注一件事情不可能超过5分钟
<jiero> onlylove: 那样就懒惰多天也不会改变的。
<onlylove> jiero: 不是那样的专注，比方说你在学linux，你只要不是三天打鱼两天晒网就成
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。但是就是永远入门水平。
<onlylove> jiero: 总有一天，会有些东西让你学着深入一下
<onlylove> jiero: 比方说，看某网站图片不错，想批量下载
<jiero> onlylove: 我不会。我一直认为，没有啥是必要的。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。确实，有时间也没用。
<onlylove> jiero: 或者……反正，总有一样很枯燥的重复性的工作，你希望电脑自动完成
<Pudge> onlylove: 电脑啥时候能自动coding
<onlylove> Pudge: 你去问Neo？
<Pudge> iMadper: 你丫就这样放弃dota2了？
<Pudge> iMadper: 拿出点it男的基本职业素养好吗
<freeflying> onlylove, 我用mtr
<iMadper> Pudge: 不玩了. 没时间.
<iMadper> Pudge: 看kernel代码呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。吊
<Pudge> iMadper: 你比我有职业操守多了。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 我错了
<iMadper> Pudge: 必需的.
<onlylove> freeflying: 有可以记录log的恶魔
<onlylove> freeflying: 我记得mtr不记log
<freeflying> onlylove, 没吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 这可犯愁了，让我记录吞吐量，还要记录延迟……还要画图……
<freeflying> onlylove, 那你直接用tcpdump好了
<freeflying> onlylove, wireshark里没准有现成的脚本
<abineQ> Linux系统被称为菠萝系统？
<onlylove> freeflying: 额……导出excel？
<onlylove> freeflying: 记录实时流量，可以用sar，可是延迟这个真心不知道
<freeflying> onlylove, 为啥要导出啊, gnulot啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 我……这不是我的要求
<freeflying> onlylove, 如果你是tcp的流量,可以去查报头啊
<freeflying> onlylove, 你不是要画图呢嘛
<onlylove> freeflying: 把报头都搞下来？
<onlylove> freeflying: tcpdump是个好东西，可惜我一直没正儿八经用，都是用来嗅探密码啥的
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 12.04 thinkpad x220 hibernate acpi 出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453708 系统是12.04 64bit, thinkpad x220 在终端输入sudo pm-hibiernate后可以hibernate（到硬盘），但是输入命令后，过了几秒钟，就变成黑屏了，并且屏幕上方出现两行错误信息: [14918.582487] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.EC__.BAT1: Unable to dock! [15997.051813]
<^k^> ─> NOHZ: local_softirq_pending 02 再过4～5秒，就关机了。下次开机后，程序和文件仍然正常打开，没有什么问题。 …
<onlylove> freeflying: 比起报头，我更关心报文
<Pudge> 豹头，保温。。
<onlylove> BTV食堂抵制郭德纲……这都啥新闻……╮(╯▽╰)╭
<freeflying> onlylove, 这是要干啥呢
<onlylove> freeflying: hadoop集群benchmark
<onlylove> freeflying: 要记录网络流量和延迟，千兆网卡，你要我翻数据报，我会累死的
<Pudge> onlylove: 最简单的方法
<freeflying> onlylove, netperf吧
<Pudge> onlylove: 装windows， 打开任务管理器， 网络流量状况，全屏
<onlylove> freeflying: 你如果用netperf，hadoop的怎么搞
<freeflying> onlylove, 你的瓶颈肯定不会在传输上
<Pudge> onlylove: 设置每秒截图
<freeflying> Pudge, lol
<onlylove> freeflying:  我记得netperf跑流量很凶猛的
<freeflying> onlylove, 你用netperf模拟流量跑啊
<freeflying> 不过你的瓶颈很多处
<freeflying> hdfs的读写性能
<freeflying> 磁盘的io性能
<onlylove> freeflying: 那是啥……我就用过netperf的模拟流量啊……
<onlylove> freeflying: 再就是iperf的模拟流量
<onlylove> freeflying: 反正吃满带宽没问题
<onlylove> freeflying: 不管怎么样，还是谢谢，我明天看下netperf的man手册去
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  23:04 
<imtxc> 大家都碎没有
<Pudge> 你不说有什么事，大家怎么好回答你是睡了还是没睡
<Pudge> 说睡了，万一有好事错过了怎么办
<nickVSS> ………
<Pudge> 说没睡，万一你找麻烦怎么办
<Pudge> 你要先说什么事啊
<imtxc> Pudge: ... 死法国佬
<Pudge> imtxc: 哥哥在教育你做人的道理
<Pudge> imtxc: 何必让大家为难
<Shujenchang> ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 你说是不是
<imtxc> Pudge: 在不
<Shujenchang> ?
<freeflying> onlylove, 当然千兆网络也不能完全说不是瓶颈
<freeflying> onlylove, 大家现在多开始上万兆了
<onlylove> freeflying: 虚拟化的
<onlylove> freeflying: 都在vsphere上
<onlylove> freeflying: 物理机是dell 的r510
<freeflying> onlylove, 你要做调优还是啥
<hoxily_HIRC> test
<^k^> hoxily_HIRC:点点点.  23:27 
<onlylove> freeflying: 我不知道啊，那是QE的活，我一个BBS打酱油的，被临时安排做那个，因为bbs的情况和“预想的不一样”
<freeflying> bbs是啥
<^k^> freeflying: define:bbs http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:bbs Welcome to the California |Board of Behavioral Sciences| website. We license LMFTs, LCSWs,LEPs, and LPCCs. We register Marriage and Family Therapist |...|
<onlylove> freeflying: 今天还因为pid的事情到处问，
<onlylove> freeflying: vmware big data extension的官方社区
<freeflying> onlylove, 不是你工作的事情?
<onlylove> freeflying: 我就不明白，为啥那脚本要把pid保留到文件里面
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果是按照入职说明，真心不是，我只管安心在BBS上收集回答问题，这个才是major
<freeflying> onlylove, 没上下文, 不知道你说啥
<freeflying> onlylove, 你混去vmware饿啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 你可以看下今天的log，下午的，我贴过一个shell
<freeflying> onlylove, 睡觉去,明儿再说
<onlylove> freeflying: 嗯好
<ubunbo> 那啥，我想问问，linux下按键的定义文件是哪个？例如笔记本上面的音量加减，睡眠，电源按钮，等等的定义文件是哪个？
<onlylove> ubunbo: 那是acpi的事情
<onlylove> ubunbo: 当然你想自己管理也可以
<stardiviner> 有人用Puppet之类的工具么？
<imtxc> quit
<ubunbo> 那啥。。。
<ubunbo> 有人知道linux按键的具体定义的文件是哪个？例如什么电源按钮，睡眠按钮之类的定义
<stardiviner> kbd
<stardiviner> ubunbo: 看看Arch Wiki上的Xorg
<Pudge> 2013年了，还kbd。直接ubuntu菜单，键盘设置。
<stardiviner> Pudge: 他在找具体定义的文件，不是修改键盘按键
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-18
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • firefox对网页显示的宽度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453712 我的计算机是thinkpad w530，屏幕比较宽 最近因为原来的ubuntu 12.04 崩溃了，重装系统了 发现，firefox对很多原来正常显示的网页使用的宽度很窄，左右两边有很多浪费的地方 这个怎么办？ 在firefox里也找不到可以调的地方 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> wdlang — 2013-12-18 5:43
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<lincan> quit
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 时间又不对了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453716 一直用开机启动ntp同步linux的时间，没有问题。前两天这东西不知道怎么的就不正常了，更新了软件也没有用。 因为是双系统的原因，现在linux下显示的是慢了8小时的UTC时间。搞了半天，反反复复开机关机测试也没有正 常，随便说一下，我的系统
<^k^>  ─> 是gentoo，有没有高手能帮我解决一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-12-18 9:03
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^{^> 大家好
<^k^> ^{^:点点点.  09:26 
<fredzjx> :-P
<MeaCulpa> .
<hoxily_HIRC> ^k^: hi
<^k^> hoxily_HIRC:点点点.  09:37 
<eexpress> 谁有ape，给一个
<onlylove> eexpress: 百度去下一个
<onlylove> eexpress: 或者有CD的话，直接从CD里面抓
<eexpress> 百度有啥。还是自己找到一个地方了。随便下
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46954/ied-standard-dc-power-supply
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ IEC 批准标准化的笔记本电脑充电器 - 开源中国社区
<jyf> 有没有win8风格的wm?
<eexpress> 22M，似乎小了点
<eexpress> Monkey's Audio compressed format version 3990 with normal compression, stereo, sample rate 44100
<onlylove> eexpress: 22M也就是一轨
<onlylove> http://music.baidu.com/lossless?pst=musicnav
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 无损专区_百度音乐-听到极致
<eexpress> vip才过期的。去
<onlylove> eexpress:
<onlylove> eexpress: http://www.lightnovel.cn/thread-629862-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ bd[EAC]佐藤裕美-Guri Guri c／w YURIA-青空(ape+cue)126m-轻之国度-轻小说-在线轻小说-轻小说下载-原创轻小说的聚集地 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> eexpress: 无损这种东西，一定要看频谱
<onlylove> eexpress: 不看频谱没意思的，很多128的都能转化成无损
<MeaCulpa> 日系...垃圾
<onlylove> 不对啊，AIR的青空不是这个唱的吧……
<eexpress> 没速度的，好意思分享。。
<onlylove> eexpress: 那你搜蔡琴的民歌蔡琴
<onlylove> eexpress: 我没带自己的电脑，没法给你ape
 * MeaCulpa 表示黄种人流行乐能听么...
<eexpress> 。。回家传ftp吧。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 表示欧美重金属不是人听的
<eexpress> 以前我记得有一堆的。不知道哪个机器了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 金属很传统阿，表示你都不知道自己在说啥~
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Metal是最大路货的了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我说了，不是人听的
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 能听啊
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我最后听的黄人是邓丽君，小虎队，哦，还有童安格
<eexpress> 小虎队。。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，那时候听听很不错的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 之后的黄人就没法听了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你自己听linkin park去吧
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢黄人的，可以听Bee-Gees, 哪怕现在的黄人，也有一半旋律来自Bee-Gees
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Linkin Park我不听，太pop
<jiero> onlylove: 重金属不是那种听法，就是专门听音乐，别的事情不干时候听的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 黄人。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你要是拿Linkin Park来说事，那真的没法说了...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: OK,我有mozart的，你要听么
 * MeaCulpa 强烈推荐Bee-Gees, 听50首Bee-Gees你就知道30年后现在黄人在干啥
<jiero> onlylove: 听妖怪类的音乐就好了啊。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我有不少，我儿子听
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我儿子在娘胎里就听Mozart, 当然是最简单的Sonata
<jiero> onlylove MeaCulpa http://www.ektoplazm.com/ 妖怪一样的声音
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Ektoplazm - Free Music Portal and Psytrance Netlabel - MP3, FLAC, and WAV Downloads
<onlylove> jiero: 专门听的话，我有的是，new age的有bandari，classic有一堆
<eexpress> 音乐只是一种情绪而已。真要好听的，很少。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 擦，我很传统的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩
<eexpress> 白鬼子的都乱唱的多
<fredzjx> omlylove: 我想要mozart的，可以给我吗？^v^
<eexpress> 给一个128M的
 * MeaCulpa 表示已经从听音乐进化到, 回忆音乐，再进化到直接回忆当时听的时候的心境, 直接超脱音乐本身了...
<onlylove> jiero: 还有金色卡拉扬
<jiero> onlylove 唉。
<eexpress> 最紧要好玩，我儿子喜欢唱的。lol
<jiero> onlylove: 反正我一个豆没听说过啊。这些。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...接下来你会说肖斯塔科维奇？
<jiero> 碎啦碎啦。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个真没有
<jiero> onlylove MeaCulpa 推荐个铃声啊。
 * MeaCulpa 我儿子，哎，和我爹妈呆一起，现在在听棚户弯，水手，等等等等...
<jiero> onlylove MeaCulpa 要长度够长 40秒以上的尖刻铃声
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我的铃声不锉
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我的铃声不错...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不知道如何共享给你...
<jiero>  MeaCulpa: 不错 不锉 是同义哦。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 邮箱:)
<onlylove> jiero: http://product.dangdang.com/9006487.html#ddclick?act=click&pos=9006487_6_1_q&cat=&key=%CE%AC%CD%DF%B6%FB%B5%DA%CB%C4%BC%BE&qinfo=29_1_48&pinfo=&minfo=&ninfo=&custid=&permid=20131218100733889252310525489366293&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.dangdang.com%2F%3Fkey%3D%25CB%25C4%25BC%25BE&rcount=&type=&t=1387332445000
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【VIVALDI THE FOUR SEASONS协奏曲】维瓦尔第：四季（CD）价格_品牌_图片_评论-当当网
<fredzjx> 表示我铃声是御剑江湖典藏版
<jiero> lililjlj@gmail.com
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我的短消息一共5个音....斯皮尔伯格那个，第三类接触
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 自己搜搜就有了
<onlylove> 铃声都是手机自带的
<eexpress> 44100Hz 2ch s16le
<MeaCulpa> jiero: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075860/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) - IMDb
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我懒啊。因为我的很奇怪，如果是文件短，就只播放3边。
<jiero> s/边/遍
<jiero> 错了。。
 * MeaCulpa 的手机铃声...我擦，是The Undertaker的主题出厂
<jiero> 说错了，我不是要铃声，是要闹铃声。。。
<jiero> 闹钟。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你不看WWE吧
<onlylove> jiero: 闹铃，啥样的闹铃
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没听说过
<jiero> onlylove: 就是闹钟
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那种恶俗的美式摔跤
<onlylove> jiero: 要把人闹醒的还是啥样的
<onlylove> jiero: 有那个小鸡进行曲？
<jiero> onlylove: 是啊是啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 拿是啥。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 自己搜
<MeaCulpa> jiero: http://youtu.be/a41bERTFBUI
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ YouTube - Metallica - Ecstasy Of Gold
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我婚礼的开场
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 推荐
<eexpress> 公鸡圣诞歌
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 极其大气
<onlylove> jiero: 我的闹铃都是特温存的，比方说kanon
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。我完蛋了，你们说的我都不知道是什么。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这是我铃声    http://youtu.be/cxoVCBIMbjQ
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以用军歌当闹铃么
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ YouTube - WWE - The Undertaker dead man walking entrance video
<jiero> onlylove: 以前就是用即时战略游戏的配乐的。。。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我的闹钟手机丢在帝都了
<jiero> jyf: 垃圾制造啊。
<jyf> jiero: 是 nokia的音乐手机 外放很棒
<onlylove> jiero: 想起来了，你可以用月牙五更做闹铃
<jyf> 可惜我走得充充  忘了带走
<jyf> 便宜了阿姨
<onlylove> jiero: 或者紫竹调
<jiero> onlylove: 啊。我一个一个找找
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37668
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fedora 20发布
<jyf> onlylove: 我之前是用 luna in the forrest 的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: ..
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 牛逼吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我。。。现在这网络，国外网上不去。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 垃圾的校园网。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 想起来了你现在..
 * MeaCulpa 的老婆在Metallica开场白内走入会场，NightWish女高音伴奏红毯，多牛逼
 * MeaCulpa 当然那时候宾客都开吃了没人care
<onlylove> jiero: Asia no kono machi de
<onlylove> jiero: Kanon
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 很好听的 我去找给你看看
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 从国内的找到了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那么牛的老婆的老公，来，给找个测量网络延迟的工具
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ping
<jyf> http://music.baidu.com/song/1345709?fm=altg3  MeaCulpa
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ Luna-Bandari,Luna在线试听,MP3免费下载,Luna歌词下载_百度音乐-听到极致
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这歌。让我想起某些太空游戏背景音乐。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不是我的风格...
<onlylove> jyf: 班得瑞，月光？
<onlylove> jyf: 应该是月光水岸里面的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: QQ音乐和豆瓣，哪个资料多？
<onlylove> jyf: 我其实比较喜欢wonderland里面的变化之风和blue heaven里面的
<onlylove> jyf: the wind of change
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 音乐我感觉qq的多
 * MeaCulpa 个人觉得new age 大部分都很俗套...
<jiero> onlylove MeaCulpa jyf 我用的那些音乐都是免费的，国内都没资源。。。
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> jyf: http://www.sbanzu.com/topicdisplay.asp?BoardID=25&Page=597&TopicID=1822812
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 婚礼用扬琴也不错
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 这货的扬琴很牛逼
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 个人以为，classic的很晦涩
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Mozart就不晦涩，俗套得很
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 古人的pop
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那贝多芬呢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 当年上了小学课本的当，买贝多芬的月光
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那不一样，贝多芬不但好听，还有趣味
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 看过发条橙么...
<jiero> 找到了。是这个人的。 http://www.dennyschneidemesser.com/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Denny Schneidemesser - Filmmusic needs to be more than just convenient
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 毛趣味，自己一个人阳春白雪去吧
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我等下里巴人享受不了那个
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就像秦腔一样
<jiero> onlylove: 我还真的只听过贝多芬的命运。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 还有昆曲
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: er... M和B真的没啥高端的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove:  那些，我是吴人，与我无关
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那谁高端，巴赫？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那些都是外地戏
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩差不多
 * MeaCulpa 评弹，越剧，沪剧可以
<jiero> 难道还有可怕的献给爱丽丝。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 巴赫连中国人都不是
 * MeaCulpa 京剧，昆曲完全听不懂
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 北蛮子我没觉得比老外距离我近
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不过有一点
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 京剧有一点很牛逼
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 京剧有很好的假声男高音
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 男高音在欧洲都会很吃香
<onlylove> jiero: 致爱丽丝你可以听理查德的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 知道为啥梅兰芳在美国演出会轰动么，假声男高音在欧美，是贵族才配享受的，西方观众感觉自己高端了
<jiero> onlylove:  http://cn.last.fm/music/Denny+Schneidemesser
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 12345,你该被+q了
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Denny Schneidemesser – 在 Last.fm 上免费收听音乐并获得音乐会信息、音乐数据及照片
 * MeaCulpa 理查德是谁
<jiero> 男高音。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Counter-Tenor
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: Richard Clayderman
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 梅兰芳就是
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还有阉男高音
<jiero> 完蛋了。我五音不全。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那是极端了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 但是梅兰芳那样的真的很牛逼，西方没有那么好的Counter-Tenor
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 谔谔。我都没想那么多。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我以前也没那么想，后来直到和西方人交流以后才恍然大悟
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 给你点贵族才能享受的东西，你就当自己是贵族了？
<jiero> only
<jiero> onlylove: 不是贵族了，而是享受了。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 旧时王谢堂前燕，飞入寻常百姓家
<jiero> onlylove: 感觉超值了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 民族器乐有好多我不喜欢
<onlylove> jiero: 享受不了贵族才能享受的东西
<jyf> 额 想起来我古琴还放父母家的
<jyf> 下周去带过来
<onlylove> jiero: 怕折寿
<jiero> onlylove: MeaCulpa  我买的这乌拉圭牛奶竟然是不密封的瓶盖。。。
<onlylove> jyf: 你还有这么高大上的东西
<onlylove> jiero: 退货
<jiero> 瓶盖无意义啊，关上奶照样外泄
<jiero> onlylove: 食品可以退货么？
<jyf> onlylove: 恩 5k买的 额
<jyf> jiero: 买个奶妈吧 那个不会外泄
<jiero> jyf: 很贵i，算了
<jiero> jyf: 有那钱，我恐怕都给你些了。
<jyf> jiero: 那是我装逼 要买个好点的 练习琴只要1k2
<jiero> jyf: 说错人了
<jyf> onlylove: 还有种小的琴 只有1米 很适合外出装逼
<jyf> 估计一掏出来 人家玩吉他的都傻了
<jiero> jyf: 笛子就是装逼的么。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  8 摄氏度还挺冷的，湿冷真的比干冷冷么。
<jyf> jiero: 笛子很尖 萧听起来 不错 要装逼难道不是笙么？
<jyf> jiero: 操 我一回到家就下雪了
<jyf> 屋子里比较冷
<onlylove> jiero: 是的
<onlylove> jiero: 因为水汽要吸热
<onlylove> jyf: 笛子可以很柔和
<onlylove> jyf: 看什么样的曲子
<fredzjx> 湿冷好难受的说
<jyf> onlylove: 总体都很尖阿
<fredzjx> 我家零下20度都比这零上7度舒服
<jiero> MeaCulpa: : 昨天我成功的在两次测血压的时间内将自己的心率从第一次测得的60控制到了 55.
<onlylove> jyf: 那是你听的不够多
<wiiw> fredzjx: 湿度在40%到70% 最舒服
<jyf> onlylove: 这个我承认
<jiero> onlylove: 笛子也不一样吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 瘦瘦
<jyf> wiiw: 你是属鱼的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我高中时候也是55, 现在75
<onlylove> jiero: 不一样
<freeflying> onlylove, 你昨儿那问题解决没
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 30kg赘肉带来的
<onlylove> freeflying: 昨天哪个，latency？不知道咋办
<onlylove> freeflying: 要hadoop跑mapreduce的时候测量
<wiiw> jyf: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.90.KGztOC&id=36046931039&_u=il54op1171
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 天天特价 美德时TH101包邮特价 带支架温湿度计 温度计室内外温度 价格:17.00 元
<wiiw> jyf: 看大图
<onlylove> freeflying: 我在想实在不行，同步起一个ping好了
<freeflying> onlylove, tcpdump啊, 看 sync-ack的时间
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 现在心肺功能烂得一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 上五楼都累
<fredzjx> wiiw:我家冬天湿度应该没有那么高，不过在外面待一会很爽，上海零上7度让我有一种要死的感觉e_e
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 突然想到为什么不给你这样的人类普及轮椅式运动，怕伤膝盖的话。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我血压低，不敢上楼太久
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 肌肉耐力也很差，稍微提点重物，过段时间就酸，抽筋
<onlylove> freeflying: 好吧……
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 游泳啊
<freeflying> onlylove, 看rtt多简单啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那时不习惯。
<jyf> 我这室内16度 可是感觉和空调里16度完全不同 要么是我温度计有问题
<onlylove> freeflying: 可是要看实时数据画图……
<jyf> wiiw: 我在南方 要这个做啥
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有用过10多分钟我胸部就被挤压的十分难受
<jiero> 游泳。。。
<freeflying> onlylove, 这是问题吗
<jyf> wiiw: 除非可以把数据以电子形式导出
<onlylove> jyf: 你去搞个温度传感器，别弄温度表
<onlylove> freeflying: 不是问题……
<fredzjx> 1月14号就能回家了，去面对可怕的静电了@_@
<jiero> jyf: 空调的温度是真的么。
<wiiw> jyf: 哦。。
<jiero> jyf: 我怕冷啊。空调20度就冻死我了
<onlylove> fredzjx: 你研究下怎么避免静电，静电是摩擦产生的
<onlylove> fredzjx: 但也不一定，我每次去建设银行都会被静电打一下
<jyf> jiero: 夏天时候还是要的
<wiiw> onlylove: 换 衣服的材料
<jyf> 我一回家 没静电了 ^_^
<jyf> 不过还是习惯性的先弹一下
<onlylove> fredzjx: 所以现在看建行都头大
<onlylove> wiiw: 不是的，我换过好多衣服
<jiero> onlylove: 以前我曾经在一个三角形透明天顶下不断放静电
<fredzjx> onlylove 不穿毛线或者羊绒之类的衣服应该就木有了
<jiero> onlylove: 现在我都不知道是什么道理
<wiiw> onlylove: 那是设备漏电了。。
<onlylove> wiiw: 门
<jiero> onlylove: 每隔半分钟就碰一个人电对方一下哈。
<onlylove> wiiw: 建行那拉丝的门把手
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 北京还好
<freeflying> onlylove, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6962133/plot-rtt-histogram-using-wireshark-or-other-tool
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 魔都真是冷
<onlylove> fredzjx: 化纤也不行的
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Plot RTT histogram using wireshark or other tool - Stack Overflow
<wiiw> onlylove: 带个手套
 * MeaCulpa 魔都土著有种室内不开暖气的恶习
<onlylove> wiiw: 这样的确可以解决问题
<fredzjx> MeaCulpa 还好今天雨停了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我这里没暖气，8摄氏度。冷。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 魔都难道有供暖？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...帝度都这样？啥破地方...
<onlylove> wiiw: 但是我夏天不能带手套啊
<MeaCulpa> fredzjx: .e en
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 没有
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我什么时候在帝都了。。。
<onlylove> wiiw: 所以建设银行，我都是跟着别人进的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 魔都冬天极冷
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<fredzjx> 有空调。。。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 魔都靠海 要不然阿拉们估计要闹
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 哎，节约惯了
<onlylove> wiiw: 打算实在不行就把建行的卡消了算了
<wiiw> onlylove: 好主意
<jiero> mea
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 魔度几度？
<onlylove> wiiw: 都是金属把手，其他银行一点问题都没，就建设银行
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 一般西方人看到魔都幼儿园都没暖气，觉得中国还远没有脱贫
<jyf> 广州才叫屌阿
<fredzjx> 我这7度
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 冬天一般室外0度室内1度
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这明显土包子么
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。真壮观。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 少见多怪的西方人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这两天没开始冷呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我这里室外 -5度，室内8度还好。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以西方人也高贵不了哪里去
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我也喜欢暖气，魔都家长很无奈的，不停的给小孩子擦汗，穿衣服，脱衣服
<fredzjx> 辽宁室外零下25，室内零上25^v^
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 搞不好比中国人还土
<jiero> 雪都没化完
 * MeaCulpa 魔都小孩要穿好多不保暖的衣服，烦死了
 * MeaCulpa 不停的调整，擦汗
<fredzjx> ←_←
<jyf> jiero: 我这昨晚还在下
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 穿 DUNE 那种防护服
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我回来就两件衣服 :-)
<jyf> 一件内衣 一件外衣
<jiero> jyf: 我不知道什么时候下雪的，只看到地上是。。。
<onlylove> freeflying: 好吧，谢谢，我试试，server上没有X，不过tcpdump 么问题，我在自己机器上分析数据好了
<jiero> jyf: 我要去外面雪地里拔出萝卜来了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 潍坊青么
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没用的，魔都室内阴冷，气温一直在变化，要给小孩穿很多衣服随时调整
<jiero> onlylove: 恩。
<jyf> jiero: 发真相
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你这样带的小孩子，以后身体怎么行哦。
<fredzjx> eexpress:应该脱光之后扔在室外吗←_←
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 没办法，魔都皆如是
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 祖辈带，嫩的很，暖房里的花朵
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 日本人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不至于那样
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 但是现在的小孩太娇惯了，祖辈带的没办法
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我没时间我就没股份
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实，还是看自觉性。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Out of my control
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧，我太自觉了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是，是条件差
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 要是我能让我lp呆家里，或者自己呆家里，就不会如此
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 条件差没办法，靠祖辈，他们有股份
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 额。当时我跟的祖父祖母都是工作狂，经常不按点工作
 * jiero 因此很不能理解不喜欢自己工作的人是什么状态。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那样就的一个人放弃工作
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那就饿死
<jiero> onlylove: 恩。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 到头来还得让祖辈带
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 为了不饿死
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没办法
<jiero> onlylove:  jyf  http://imagebin.org/282808
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 对，股权转让
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 他们控股
<onlylove> jiero: 哟，下雪了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我们只是孩子的创始人，他们是资方兼劳方
<onlylove> jyf: 说起来，买练习琴有啥意思
<onlylove> jyf: 我觉得有些东西，可以不买最好的，但是不能买差的
<jiero> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> 去抢水果去
<jiero> onlylove: 最差的意思就是刚好符合自己需要的
<wiiw> http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages.html
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。抢不到水果的远程抛刀子决定！
<^k^> wiiw ⇪ t: GnuWin32 Packages
<wiiw> 这个不错
<jiero> onlylove: 曾经我在实验远程飞刀插苹果
<wiiw> jiero: 很暴力
<jyf> onlylove: 我觉得差不多 只是联系琴的样式我不喜欢而已
<jiero> wiiw: 插瓶子？
<jiero> wiiw: 飞镖不一样么。
<wiiw> jiero: 也对
<wiiw> jiero: 一个是出汗，一个不出
<jyf> eexpress: 你自己的孩子貌似也是包起来
<jyf> jiero: 那个是萝卜？
<jiero> jyf: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<jiero> jyf: 你妹，连萝卜都不认识。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我曾扔一个苹果穿过宿舍玻璃窗，留下圆形孔洞
<onlylove> jiero: 不一样，比方说android机器，有500的，有4000的，我买不起4K的，但是我不会去买500的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。丢苹果。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 所以 500 不符合，根本不在范围内，
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Fedora 20发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453718 Red Hat资助的社区发行版Fedora 发布 了代号为Heisenbug的 Fedora 20 。桌面版主要特性包括：远程桌面方案X2Go，可选桌面环境Cinnamon 2.0（GNOME 3分支）、Enlightenment 17、GNOME 3.10、KDE Plasma Workspaces 4.11、MATE（GNOME 2分支）和Sugar 0.100；网络管理器支持扩大绑定和桥
<^k^>  ─> 接功能；改进3D打印机支持；默认不安装Syslog，系统日志改用journalctl；开发者工具更新；等等。 来源： Sol …
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，但是在场同学震惊了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 当然震惊了，破坏了2件事物！
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 关键是玻璃窗没碎3
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 圆形窟窿……我仍苹果，估计会把玻璃整个砸碎
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我也不知道怎么回事
<jyf> jiero: 我说那个不像
<MeaCulpa> 像动画片一样
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。说明学校多么在意你们的安危，选择了好玻璃
<palomino|working> ....
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩那...
<jiero> jyf: 所以笑你连萝卜都不认识
<palomino|working> 说明他扔的苹果实在太快了。。
<fredzjx> MeaCulpa 内功高手。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 快到无视玻璃了
<wiiw> 内力深厚
<jyf> jiero: 除非那是胡萝卜
<onlylove> jyf: 不是的，就是青萝卜
<palomino|working> 苹果前端被高温电离的气体直接熔穿了玻璃
<onlylove> jyf: 潍坊青就是细长的
<fredzjx> jiero 那个青萝卜好像有点小。。。
<onlylove> fredzjx: 见识下，那叫潍坊青
<jiero> fredzjx: 额是么？
<onlylove> fredzjx: 潍坊有名的东西
<fredzjx> onlylove 好吧。。。长见识了
<fredzjx>  这萝卜只有山东才有吗？
<fredzjx> jiero 我平时见到的青萝卜都好大呢
<jiero> fredzjx: 多大。我不知道啊。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> fredzjx: http://www.google.com.sg/imgres?um=1&sa=N&espv=210&es_sm=93&hl=zh-CN&tbm=isch&tbnid=U_9JgVEe3PuWmM:&imgrefurl=http://www.xiaolvyao.net/Product-491.html&docid=d_oEJ8lXFdyuVM&imgurl=http://www.xiaolvyao.net/uploadfile/20110826/20110826150808731.jpg&w=300&h=300&ei=IBKxUrzMD8H2oATby4CwDA&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:39,s:0,i:208&iact=rc&page=2&tbnh=186&tbnw=172&start=26&ndsp=33&tx=105&ty=97
<onlylove> https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=%E6%BD%8D%E5%9D%8A%E9%9D%92&espv=210&es_sm=93&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=zh-CN&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=6xGxUvg9y--gBNLBgcgI
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 潍坊青 - Google 搜索
<fredzjx> jiero 应该至少成人小臂那么大吧
<wiiw> 这萝卜像黄瓜
<MeaCulpa> ...
<Niac> 黄瓜是吃的还是用的
<wiiw> 有3个用途
<wiiw> 吃，用，...
<fredzjx> 真的好小^v^
<jiero> fredzjx: 额。有那么大的。但是为什么要那样的啊，这是水果啊。
<jiero> fredzjx: 就像大小不同的藕用途不同一样。
<fredzjx> jiero 呃，那个萝卜是蔬菜。。。
<jiero> fredzjx: 谁告诉你萝卜是蔬菜的
<fredzjx> wiiw ...是什么？不明觉厉←_←
<fredzjx> jiero 我们那边都这么吃。。。
<jiero> fredzjx: 就是生吃呗。
<onlylove> fredzjx: 潍坊青很脆，而且水分足
<onlylove> fredzjx: 水分不够的潍坊青，皮很辣
<fredzjx> jiero 萝卜做汤@_@
<fredzjx> onlylove 表示从未吃过
<onlylove> 暴殄天物
<jiero> fredzjx: 萝卜都是生吃的吧。。。
<jiero> 凉拌为主，只有快坏了才当汤
<jiero> fredzjx: 以后买新鲜萝卜
<lpy> iMadper: 少年早！
<onlylove> jiero: 水果只有坏了的才当罐头
<iMadper> lpy: 早.
<fredzjx> jiero 有生吃的，有凉拌的，有做汤的，生吃的比较少
<lpy> iMadper:  中大的校园网越来越蛋碎了！
<iMadper> lpy: 怎么了?
<jiero> fredzjx: 凉拌也算生吃吧。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  据说 IPv6 都开始限速了
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iMadper> lpy: 呃... lpy 赞.
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<fredzjx> jiero 表示通常都是奶奶家种的
<iMadper> lpy: 我又有bug可修了
<jiero> fredzjx: 中国的胡萝卜是苦的，不好吃。
<iMadper> lpy: nnnd, 之前看了不少numa balance的代码, 发现太难, 搞不定
<wiiw> iMadper: 修一个多少钱啊，我也来修
<fredzjx> jiero 那个我说的生吃就是蘸酱或者直接吃，不加其他东东
<iMadper> wiiw: 不给钱... T_T
<wiiw> iMadper: 哦。。
<iMadper> wiiw: 那你还来吗?
<wiiw> iMadper: 每个bug根据难度，应该设置一个价格属性
<wiiw> iMadper: 这样很多人会加入的，就算10元，也是钱啊
<iMadper> wiiw: 问题是, 谁出钱呀?
<jiero> fredzjx: 蘸酱也是其他东东。
<jiero> fredzjx: 关键是处理过程有没有改变萝卜的味道。。。
<lpy> iMadper: lol~~~
<wiiw> iMadper: 1到100元不等，看看效果嘛
<fredzjx> jiero 好吧@_@
<onlylove> wiiw: 问题是，你修这个bug修的质量咋样，会不会引入新的bug
<wiiw> onlylove: 直接产生经济效益了。。
<lpy> iMadper:  google 开始招实习的样子
<iMadper> wiiw: 没人肯出钱呀
<iMadper> lpy: 投呀.
<lpy> iMadper:  not ready
<iMadper> lpy: 去google的, 不一定是最好的...
<lpy> iMadper:  现在面 就是悲剧！
<lpy> iMadper:  owo
<iMadper> lpy: 我们班有个去google拿绿卡的
<lpy> iMadper:  有人给我内推
<iMadper> lpy: 但是, 绝对不是我们班水平最高的
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 那更好了.
<lpy> iMadper:  我知道那个人
<iMadper> lpy: google 上海?
<lpy> iMadper:  应该是
<iMadper> lpy: 私以为, google上海不如mz
<lpy> iMadper:  或者 MTV
<iMadper> lpy: mtv那里?
<lpy> iMadper:  MountainView
<iMadper> lpy: Mangguo TV?
<lpy> iMadper: lol~~~
<iMadper> lpy: 不认识 mountainview
<iMadper> lpy: 大家拿?
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 我觉得, 还是mz好.
<iMadper> lpy: mz明显就是大家风范.
<lpy> iMadper:  Mozilla？
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<iMadper> lpy: google小家子气
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯  有 mz 果断去 mz 啊
<iMadper> lpy: 赞同.
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在问题是，mozilla虽然大气，但是靠google养活
<iMadper> onlylove: 说反了
<jyf> jiero: 我平时没见过那种萝卜
<happyaron> onlylove: google不敢不给钱
<lpy> onlylove:  靠？还是 Google 不得不投钱？
<iMadper> onlylove: 是google好不容易抢到了mz的至此好
<iMadper> 支持
<happyaron> onlylove: 要不然他就垄断了，更赔本
<iMadper> happyaron: 不光是垄断吧.
<iMadper> happyaron: 还为了拿mz的搜索份额
<happyaron> onlylove: 被罚钱不如把钱给对手树敌
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯。
<onlylove> happyaron: 垄断啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 一年给mozilla才几毛钱，现在才大大地划算。
<iMadper> onlylove: mz盈利多, 员工少. 政策开放.
<lpy> iMadper:  员工超少  CA 那里才200多个的样子
<onlylove> iMadper: 那貌似也不能去mozilla 中国吧
<iMadper> lpy: 全球貌似500个左右
<iMadper> onlylove: mz是真正的外企.
<lpy> iMadper: !!! 感觉自己进不能。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 日子还长着呢!
<iMadper> lpy: 别急!
<onlylove> iMadper: mz中国算啥
<iMadper> lpy: 你先拿下gosc
<lpy> onlylove: mozilla 中国。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯
<happyaron> onlylove: 浏览器行业嘛，他奔着第一去的，如果没个差不多的公司占点份额，那不就悲剧了。
<iMadper> lpy: 应该取缔fx中国版, 然后把人力投到fxos的中国本地化上面. 比如微信微博之类的
<iMadper> lpy: fx的本地化, 只要有中文支持就够了
<lpy> iMadper: +1！！！
<onlylove> happyaron: 有ms啊
<lpy> happyaron: Chrome 不可能垄断的
<mark____> fx 中国版变得越来越恶心   都是下载国际版用的
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> mark____: +1
<onlylove> mark____: 下国际版好困难，要去ftp
<happyaron> 谋智的中国版做得略sb
<lpy> onlylove: 不用啊... 又没背墙
<happyaron> 但他们有借口，说我们不是正常用户。lol
<jiero> 中国版有啥用？
<lpy> happyaron: s/略/很/
<happyaron> lpy: :)
<lpy> happyaron: lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 是不是我应该应聘 https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/o8aOXfwN 这个? 纠正一下mz的方向
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Product PR Manager – Americas — Mozilla Jobs — Open Positions
<onlylove> lpy: 你去mozilla下，会下到中国版的，和tom skype似的
<jyf> happyaron: 你可以去当发炎人了
<onlylove> lpy: 我都是去ftp下载的
<happyaron> jyf: 我身体还不错，没发炎
<lpy> onlylove: http://mozilla.org/en-US
<jyf> happyaron: 组织让你发你就得发
<^k^> lpy ⇪ ti: Home of the Mozilla Project — Mozilla
<jiero> 大家一起去 #firefox 抗议？
<happyaron> jyf: 组织好，别人都sb，是这样发炎么？
<lpy> jiero: lol~
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是略sb吧，是很sb吧？
<lpy> iMadper: 人家要 master 的好吗？
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 我只是说笑
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~ 产品经理你好
<onlylove> happyaron: 打开中国版，你进about:config看看用户修改的
<iMadper> lpy: 你好.
<onlylove> happyaron: 再开国际版，再看用户修改的
<iMadper> lpy: 有个bug. 哥要报
<happyaron> onlylove: nightly用户情何以堪
<lpy> iMadper:  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi
<^k^> lpy ⇪ t: Log in to Bugzilla
<lpy> happyaron: nightly +1
<onlylove> happyaron: 只用release
 * adam8157 刚买了过年回家的机票, 回程的里程兑换够了 但是没有可以兑换的机票 555
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥aurora的不是给我用的
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> lpy: 就是, 如果我开了remote dns + autoproxy auto mode, 但是我并没有起代理服务, 这个时候, 就算访问的是baidu, 他也会因为链接不到dns server而打不开网页.
<adam8157> freeflying: 旺季机票果然不给兑换么?
<happyaron> onlylove: aurora太挫了，要用就nightly
<jiero> onlylove:  firefox nightly用过。chromium nightly用过，都比 垃圾 google chrome 任何版本都稳定。
<lpy> iMadper: remote dns？我没用 owo
<onlylove> happyaron: 已发布的都经常这崩溃那死机的
<iMadper> lpy: 试试去.
<iMadper> lpy: about:config
<adam8157> happyaron: 我是unstable的debian+stable的firefox, 你正好反过来?
<happyaron> adam8157: 是啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 我的firefox比unstable/experimental还新
<onlylove> happyaron: 超搞笑的是，我就开了个ubuntu中文论坛，和我说，adobe flash崩溃
<happyaron> adam8157: nightly，每天更新至少一次
<adam8157> ....
<happyaron> onlylove: 不要用已经发布的啦，nightly极少出问题。
<adam8157> happyaron: 你主用firefox么?
<onlylove> happyaron: 为毛
<eexpress> happyaron: 靠fx这树，不可靠
<happyaron> adam8157: 对
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知
<jiero> eexpress: opera现在更不可靠。。。
<adam8157> =,=
<happyaron> eexpress: 现在用着好就行了，opera才悲剧呢。
<lpy> happyaron: nightly 极少出问题啊  一天至少两更新
<happyaron> lpy: 嗯。
<eexpress> 现在还是可靠的。不需要升级啊。lol fx 老升级，很多bug?
<onlylove> 头一次听说测试的比发布的稳定的，这啥奇葩
<iMadper> onlylove: 测试的, 修复了很多已知问题.
<happyaron> lpy: 而且还能自动更新，不用apt-get update……
<onlylove> 下次要换esr了
<lpy> happyaron: lol~
<happyaron> eexpress: 觉得没意思，生活容易缺乏新鲜感
<onlylove> iMadper: 可是可是，adobe的问题咋办
<happyaron> onlylove: 试试nightly吧，去官方下载binary
<eexpress> 新鲜，都是问题。
<iMadper> onlylove: 去中关村, adobe办公室门口, 破口大骂
<happyaron> eexpress: nightly反正是没遇到啥问题。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我愁的是adobe的问题
<eexpress> 细节真差opera好远。
<lpy> iMadper: lol~
<onlylove> iMadper: 会被保安捉起来的
<jiero> eexpress:  Opera东西太多了，就好象 KDE 一样。
<eexpress> 别人10年前的细节，就比fx好很多啊
<jiero> onlylove: 拿出在线直播来，看人家敢不敢抓。
<iMadper> onlylove: 你别骂人, 你就喊, 我的flash老是崩溃! 老是崩溃! 老是崩溃!
<happyaron> onlylove: 反正我现在没啥崩溃的现象
 * iMadper 不崩溃+1
<onlylove> eexpress: opera最不可靠的地方在于把原有的引擎换成webkit
 * lpy 不用 flash
<onlylove> 你们的flash都好好的么
<happyaron> lpy: 那你用js么……
<eexpress> 还没换，除开你用新版本
<lpy> happyaron: Mac 上不用而已
<happyaron> eexpress: 投身firefox党吧
<jiero> happyaron: js难道你还关了？
<happyaron> eexpress: 入我门吧
 * iMadper 恨透了web app. 现在正在取消自己的在线工具, 全部本地化
<happyaron> jiero: 我不关
<eexpress> 很难哦。
<jiero> iMadper: web app很难支持本地化，我想要能本地化运作的web app
<eexpress> 强迫多次，都不适应，纯细节失败。
<eexpress> 太不方便
<jiero> eexpress: 什么细节那么重要
<eexpress> 很多很多
<iMadper> E.g. ?
<jiero> eexpress: 最大的你列出几条来
<eexpress> 搜索栏输入，你看切换引擎，要点几次
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37660
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows更新使用的指数算法严重拖慢XP机器速度
<jiero> eexpress: 。一次。
<eexpress> op搜索，鼠标一拖，点一次
<onlylove> eexpress: 来个栗子
<onlylove> 鼠标手势啊
<eexpress> 切换呢
<eexpress> 在op面前说手势。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 就是按住那个箭头，然后放开。
<eexpress> 放开还没搜索啊
<onlylove> eexpress: 那叫啥
<jiero> eexpress: 你是先输入了再选引擎要直接搜索啊。
<eexpress> 以前当面演示吧。你们石器时代，不能理解的。 lol
<eexpress> 细节上落后10年，不过份。
<onlylove> http://www.appinn.com/firefox-gestures/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 三款Firefox鼠标手势扩展比较 - 小众软件
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。要那么多搜索引擎的你我还觉得奇怪的。。。
<onlylove> eexpress: 石器时代的不在意细节
<eexpress> 你们强迫过自己用op再说。我是强迫过几次用fx了。每次一周时间
<jiero> eexpress:  用 firefox ，直接地址栏搜索就好了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37661
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 调查发现中国人最讲究物质主义
<jiero> eexpress: 我强迫自己用kde，每次1月时间，结果失败了
<onlylove> eexpress: 用过op啊，就当ff用来
<onlylove> eexpress: 那段时间网络不好，ff巨慢，用了好长时间的op
<eexpress> 可你连我说的搜索的区别，你都不知道。lol
<onlylove> eexpress: 应该是从9或者10用到11
 * adam8157 vimperator赛高
<onlylove> eexpress: 对啊，因为不知道，所以无所谓
 * iMadper firemacs 赛高
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
 * jiero 突然感觉神被无视了。
<gcell> eexpress: 阿姨还在用op？
<jiero> gcell大叔你突然出现了
<jiero> eexpress: 因为不经常换搜索方式吧。
<jiero> eexpress: 搜索我就想到 ctrl+L 然后输入。。。
<jiero> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37671
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Solidot | FBI拘捕通过Tor传播炸弹谣言的哈佛学生
<jiero> 美国陆军在新墨西哥的白沙导弹功试验基地成功用10W激光器击落了迫击炮弹和无人机。安装在卡车上的移动式激光武器成功拦下了90枚迫击炮的齐射。而对于无人机，军方一开始测试了致盲无人机携带的传感器如摄像头的能力，成功之后开始试验破坏无人机的尾翼致其坠落。陆军官员称，激光器是一种å»
<jiero> ‰ä»·æ­¦å™¨ï¼Œæ¯å‘射成本仅相当于一杯柴油。激光器一次瞄准一个目标，但可以通过快速切换一次击中多个目标。军方还无法估计激光器何时能为进入战场做好准备。
<jiero> 竟然击落了被击炮弹
<jiero> lol
<October21> 以色列的铁穹还是导弹打火箭筒
<jiero> 瑞典男子因上传电影被罚400万，因上传低质量版本被加罚30万
<fredzjx> 话说就算不用激光照射它也会下落^ω^
<onlylove> 10W
<onlylove> 太恐怖
<onlylove> 这么小的能量就能打下无人机
<jiero> onlylove: 杀人不眨眼。
<jiero> onlylove: 一秒90人
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道10W啥概念不
<onlylove> jiero: 家里的灯泡也就10W
<jiero> onlylove: 仔细看就知道了，一发消耗一杯柴油，
<onlylove> jiero: 说这武器10KW我信
<jiero> onlylove: 10w是能量么。10w.h的意思么。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 10W是功率
<onlylove> jiero: 通常家里的电度表都是以千瓦时做单位的
<onlylove> jiero: 就是一小时用掉一千瓦的能量
<onlylove> jiero: 一千瓦时就是一度电
<jiero> onlylove: 10w
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以理解功率是消耗能量的速度
<Stha4k9ng> 100mW就能点火柴了
<jiero> onlylove: 10wh足够我的笔记本运行 近1歌小时
<onlylove> jiero: 10w要消耗一度电的话，需要100小时
<jiero> onlylove: 确实是 10 kilowatts
<Stha4k9ng> 10W的激光都能做切割了
<jiero> Stha4k9ng: 但是大气中损耗太大了
<jiero> The Army has spent the past month testing a 10-kilowatt laser weapon in the White Sands Missile Range in New Mexico. The laser beam can cause targets to be destroyed in low-level midair explosions, instead of exploding on the ground.
<jiero> 翻译笨蛋
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 足球小将: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4ffbcf0ajw1ebldvl9nkbg20ak0627wn.gif
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ image/gif
<Stha4k9ng> jiero, 50毫瓦传播2公里还是很亮的WoW
<gfrog> adam8157: 突然感觉很压抑
<adam8157> gfrog: apple的好于坏都是因为统一封闭, 推荐rmbp, 别黑苹果
<adam8157> gfrog: 猛吸几口雾霾 提提神
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不懂
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不懂
<adam8157> =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不懂你不懂
<adam8157> 别撒娇
<jiero> adam8157: 你以前纯 果黑的。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 一直在说是半个果黑
 * jiero 要用拳头打 adam8157 脑袋
<jiero> adam8157: 额。你给的印象和自我辩解不符吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你真的不懂
<adam8157> jiero: 一直都是这个态度啊, 要不是键盘太差 我也想买mba 或者rmbp 但是ios设备坚决不买
<adam8157> "< gfrog> adam8157: 突然感觉很压抑, < gfrog> adam8157: 你不懂你不懂"    <----   我做了什么?
<fredzjx> adam8157 为什么不喜欢ios?
<adam8157> fredzjx: 个人喜好
<fredzjx> adam8157 。。。
<eexpress> adam8157: 你应该说因为drm不喜欢ios。
<adam8157> eexpress: drm哪都有吧
<eexpress> ios上最毒啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟水果没关系。我是感觉有些人不太爽。
<eexpress> gfrog: 删除老子的视频。确实不爽。lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 和我一样 会特别容易有不爽某人的情绪
<gfrog> eexpress: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 是我发现了一些事情……
<adam8157> gfrog: 心平气和些 自己舒服
<eexpress> 我给儿子拍的视频，也一把删除了。
<adam8157> eexpress: 这...
<adam8157> eexpress: 它认为你没有你儿子的版权
<eexpress> 那是itunes把整个目录都删除的
<eexpress> 里面不就是有几个倒霉熊的片子嘛
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣渣神，不会用itunes
<gfrog> eexpress: 告诉过你不会用itunes的时候别去碰那玩意
<eexpress> 你告诉过我。呸
<fredzjx> Itunes用起来麻烦的像坨翔
<eexpress> 都几年了
<fredzjx> 我一直用同步助手
<gfrog> eexpress: 我一直跟你讲dropbox啊，dropbox啊
<eexpress> 。。
<gfrog> eexpress: 我的照片视频一份同步到dropbox，一份同步到G+直接发布
<eexpress> 不信任dropbox
<somarkey> bitsync
<gfrog> adam8157: 你来教育 eexpress 吧 ^
<eexpress> 数字签名验证的，才信任。
<eexpress> 蛋蛋更加说不赢啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 安全和视频被删自己选一样
<somarkey> 普通的家庭记录视频  又不是国家机密    bitsync 在所有设备里同步以下 就行了
 * eexpress 20年前，我的代码都是备份到eprom芯片的。安全。
<Shujenchang> eprom芯片是神馬？
<onlylove> eexpress: 现在代码多了，装不下了？
<onlylove> Shujenchang: 隐约记得是紫外线擦写rom
<onlylove> Shujenchang: 电擦写的叫eeprom
<Shujenchang> 不明覺厲...
<iMadper> eexpress: 后来那些eprom都丢了?
 * gfrog 招人了招人了。 有机会跟土壕 adam8157 一起工作哦。 
<palomino|working> O_o
<gfrog> iMadper: 哪能丢。肯定是没读卡器了。哈哈。 看着芯片傻眼。
 * adam8157 我们组也在招人
<gfrog> adam8157: 说的就是你们组。
<onlylove> gfrog: 除了和土豪工作，有别的福利否
<jyf> adam8157: 刚才出门定了个椅子
<jyf> 就公司日常用那个
<gfrog> onlylove: 跟 hamo 搅基
<onlylove> gfrog: 不要！不去了
<adam8157> jyf: 小心baoju
<happyaron> onlylove: 比在emc当苦力好啊
<iMadper> gfrog: lol~
<onlylove> happyaron: 恩，是……
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过我不会写代码
<iMadper> happyaron: 乃去呀
<iMadper> happyaron: you can you up!
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 的英文水平出神入化. yeah!
 * iMadper 吃药去
<jyf> adam8157: 就是我在帝都坐的那种
<Shujenchang> 0.0
<onlylove> 靠，imadper跑了，刚想问他no can no bb？
<onlylove> iMadper: you can you up,no can no bb？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我要表达的是, happyaron 可以 ,他应该上
<jyf> 擦 mysql频道把我+b了
<jiero> jyf: 。。。有名人了你是。
<happyaron> jyf: 你到哪都容易被b
<jiero> jyf: 这里没有人 ban 你，你太自在了。 :)
<Shujenchang> 表示只在wikipedia頻道被b過
 * jiero 表示在中国用 GBK 的 IRC 频道被ban过，不知道怎么改成 GBK 编码
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [菜鸟求助] inode http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453719 我们学校用的h3c inode，但是不关客户端的问题。 不开客户端分到的ip地址是 172开头的，上百度会自动跳转到 192.168.255.252/index.html. windows系统ping 192.168.255.252 很好ping，没有丢包。 但是ubuntu ping的时候有时能ping通，有时ping不通。 求各位
<^k^>  ─> 大大帮忙。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 voxtrior — 2013-12-18 13:06
<onlylove> jyf: 为啥要ban你
<jyf> onlylove: 不知道阿 我都没加进去过
<jyf> happyaron: 我特么没进去！
<jyf> happyaron: 不要想当然
<onlylove> jyf: 应该是和你一个地址的
<onlylove> jyf: 不知道谁在mysql惹事了
<jyf> onlylove: 不可能 这个ip是我独占的
<jyf> 怀疑是不是他们是邀请制的
<onlylove> jyf: isp这些nat的，很多用户一个地址
<jiero> jyf: 你肯定用你的ip干了什么事情。
<onlylove> jyf: 如果是你独占，那就是封ip段了
<jyf> onlylove: maybe
<onlylove> jyf: 这得多丧心病狂
<onlylove> jyf: 不是把中国的都ban了吧
<jiero> onlylove: 你去试试
<jyf> onlylove: 你是说管理员么
<jyf> onlylove: 我这是digitalocean的vps
<onlylove> jyf: 恩
<jyf> jiero: 我用我的ip干了你的脸
<vipzrx> 这里有人搞过chef吗？
<onlylove> jyf: 我可以去
<onlylove> jyf: 你不用vps直接连没准能上去
<jyf> onlylove: 有可能
<jyf> 不知道我家里的isp封不封freenode
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥
<jyf> onlylove: 我家里装的光纤宽带 电信送的线是黑色的 很硬 那是一种什么规格的呢？
<onlylove> jyf: 光猫？黑色的是光纤呗，我就摸过跳线，那种远距离的没玩过
<onlylove> jyf: 如果是以太网线，很硬，足够粗的话就是有支架的六类线
<onlylove> jyf: 如果只是很硬，和5类差不多粗细，那别想了，就是劣质线
<palomino|working> 六类线...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 六类线咋了，七都有
<palomino|working> 做1根六类线手就酸了
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马你就是卖萌的。
<palomino|working> 太硬
<jyf> onlylove: 我不知道啥类线 等我发个真相给你看
<onlylove> palomino|working: 六类线有专用的头
<palomino|working> 是的
<palomino|working> 上下交错的
<jyf> 买肉硬好
<jiero> jyf: 把线皮切了
 * jiero 对网线一无所知，以为所有网线都是一样的
<onlylove> jiero: 我觉得，如果线上有印刷的文字最好
<onlylove> jiero: 会标识至少制造这线的公司或者线的类别
<jiero> onlylove: 额，80%都有吧
<onlylove> jiero: 我记得以前在工厂，都是rvvp还是rvvb的
<onlylove> jiero: 当然了，那是铜线
<onlylove> jiero: 就是家里走线用的那种，不是网线
<onlylove> jiero: rvvb是线皮的种类
 * jiero 太无知了，看这些全部都要查字典
<onlylove> jiero: 你不可能知道所有的东西
<jiero> onlylove: 我突然看到这个 百度和中消协提示您：如您在百度搜索推广结果中遭遇假冒、欺诈蒙受经济损失，可获得 全额保障 。（登录百度账号保护您的权益）
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于Ubuntu12.04升级到14.04的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453720 我在网上买的笔记本快到了, 但是因为我现在的本本性能实在让人无法忍受, 所以我准备先装12.04, 等明年14.04出来之后再升级上来 不知道我是否可以像Windows一样直接覆盖安装? 或者哪里有相关的教程, 咱们论坛里可能有, 不过右上
<^k^>  ─> 角的那个[搜索]真心不好用啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 ouyongke — 2013-12-18 13:17
<jiero> onlylove: 哇，真是好营销手段
<onlylove> jiero: 你还没见百度杀毒的广告呢
<onlylove> jiero: 直接右下角弹出个红色的，不仔细看以为是自家杀毒报警
<jiero> onlylove: 最近半年来我见识的世界设计最烂的我认为是 google+ 的会变的标题栏，总是让我以为新提示 —— 也罢，放左边的提示不是windows和mac 用户的习惯。。。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 怪不得这群没女的
<jyf> onlylove: https://clbin.com/Pj8R3V.jpg
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 什么原因？
<dreameyesonme> 听不懂你们说啥啊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 有能听懂的啊。不过在潜水。女的。
<onlylove> jyf: 这高大上？直接把盒子的角落出来？线头啥样啊
<dreameyesonme> ==高端
<onlylove> jyf: 线上一个字没有？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 因为你是文科生，如果和你讨论古琴，估计你也不懂
<dreameyesonme> T T
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 能讨论什么和你在意什么关系最大。
<jyf> onlylove: 我也文科阿
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: so 咱讨论几个法律问题，比方说啥样的行为违法，啥样的不违法
<jiero> jyf: 你是 geek
<jyf> 分明是他自己的问题 nyfair不就是女的 又讨论技术么
<jiero> jyf: 切。你还认为 nyfair 是女的？
<onlylove> jyf: nyfair据说性别不明
<jyf> onlylove: 有人摸过把
<onlylove> jyf: 没有
<onlylove> jyf: 在上海
<jyf> onlylove: 线头不就是rj45的
<jiero> jyf: 女生就是摸过不反抗的。
<jiero> 比如 roy
<onlylove> jyf: 然后ee说酷胖不敢去
<onlylove> jyf: 那有可能是6吧……
<onlylove> jyf: 线上应该有标识的
<onlylove> jyf: 不过那种stp的护套线，5类也很粗
<onlylove> jyf: 室内线一般是UTP的
<jiero> onlylove: 就是普通线的感觉
<dreameyesonme> ==法律你也感兴趣？
<onlylove> jiero: 六类线里面有支架，粗很多也硬很多
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 这个频道什么都能说
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不感兴趣，但是对于各种讨论的啥遗产继承啥正当防卫防卫过当的问题，有些觉得很正常的行为居然是违法的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 比方说，见义勇为被敲诈这种事情
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 只有在道德沦丧的时候，法律才会起作用
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 违法与否，法律执行与否，是看公众意见的对么
<dreameyesonme> ==防卫过当当然违法啦，，
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 怎么才算过当
<dreameyesonme> 违法当然是法律明文规定，刑法上
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 比方说，正当防卫的目的是阻止犯罪，你阻止了，但是罪犯有可能二次犯罪
<dreameyesonme> 但是现在舆论的力量太厉害了，比如药家鑫那个
<jyf> 在贵国谈什么法律
<jiero> onlylove: 比如说对方打了某人，某人反击，但是打晕了首先出手者继续打
<dreameyesonme> 就是有一定影响的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 为了避免二次犯罪，你把他打死了，然后你就过当了
<onlylove> jyf: 主要是大陆法系的问题
<onlylove> jyf: 如果是案例法系，不知道啥样
<dreameyesonme> ==人家没有二次犯罪 你假象的可不行啊。。
<October21> onlylove: 比如说你用刀防卫，而歹徒用棒子
<October21> 结果你弄伤了他……
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  那么大陆法系是倾向于判罪和有罪的法律，还是倾向于无罪和免罪的法律？
<zsc_> dreameyesonme: 为何在网上云,某某地方死人了?的问句会被认为是散步谣言??这也说的过去?
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我要抢劫你，然后路人甲组织了我，这叫防卫，然后路人甲走掉了，我还会继续抢劫你
<jiero> onlylove: 那不叫防卫。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 算了，不讨论那个，正当防卫的概念是，阻止
<onlylove> jiero: 阻止了，就是防卫了
<jiero> onlylove: 只是人身伤害才能防卫，抢夺财产不构成人身伤害的，你也无权防卫。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 有些事情，必须防卫过当的，你说你是正当防卫还是过当防卫
<onlylove> jiero: 拉倒吧，前几天那个为了三十几块的包把人手砍掉的
<dreameyesonme> 正当防卫都是有时间性的
<onlylove> jiero: 你以为现在的人和以前似的
<jiero> onlylove: 你妹，那不是人身伤害么？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 对，我把你打倒了，没死，我要赶紧跑掉，不然你会继续来侵犯
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我把你打倒了，再补一下，不让你起来，就叫过当
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这种很难准确度量的事情
<jiero> onlylove: 。所以也没度量的极度精准，
<jiero> onlylove: 但是你把对方杀了，无法证明对方有意杀你，你照样谋杀
<onlylove> jiero: 正当防卫造成死亡的，不判，防卫过当造成死亡的，判刑
<October21> 法律方面应该没问题，怎么判才是问题
<dreameyesonme_> 这烂网。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 都是以情况论
<onlylove> 我把话题拉过来，你居然断网了
<dreameyesonme_> T T
<dreameyesonme_> 移动的
<dreameyesonme_> 我们寝室网每天要断N次
<October21> 专业 人士解答一下
<jiero> dreameyesonme寝室全家福照片拿出来看看 :)
<October21> IRC 断不断无所谓
<jiero> dream
<dreameyesonme_> 正当防卫有时间性的  正在进行的不法侵害才可以
<dreameyesonme_> 如果结束了就不能再防卫了
<jiero> dreameyesonme 有记录，过2小时就能看到
<dreameyesonme_> 全家福？
<dreameyesonme_> 我得找找
<dreameyesonme_> 算了
<jiero> dreameyesonme_ 算了
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 说笑的。
<dreameyesonme_> 我忽然回忆起
<dreameyesonme_> 上次恐怖的经历了
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 额。恐怖？
<dreameyesonme_> 不能随便给你们照片
<gfrog> huntxu: 听说乃们跟AWS搅到一起了呢
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 你的朋友都被搜到了，还能再恐怖多少
<onlylove> jyf: http://img2.cn.china.cn/238/989/d8c0a15f602dba1b2662f82db7071fc5_m.jpg
<onlylove> jyf: 我看这和这个略像
<dreameyesonme_> ==
<onlylove> jyf: http://www.shsap.com/Trade/Pic/201009041323353.jpg
<onlylove> jyf: 这个是普通的六类线
<jiero> onlylove: 上午看了你们给我的那些音乐，当闹钟来说还不如我以前用的。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: huntxu cloud壕们
<jyf> onlylove: 硬的好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> jiero: 你居然看不起kanon
<jiero> onlylove: 那算啥。。。
<onlylove> jyf: http://image.cn.made-in-china.com/2f0j01rBLtmpzdhkcY/%E8%B6%85%E5%85%AD%E7%B1%BB%E7%BD%91%E7%BB%9C%E7%BA%BF%EF%BC%88CAT6A+SSTP%EF%BC%89.jpg
<dreameyesonme_> 那你用那个 狐狸叫 当闹钟铃声好了
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 。。。那样我还不如用雷声。。。
<onlylove> jyf: 一般的六类线表面都疙疙瘩瘩的
 * adam8157 医用胶布粘手上好几天 痒
<dreameyesonme_> 不就是要把你吵醒么
<dreameyesonme_> 然后睡不下去了啊
<jyf> onlylove: 这个摸上去能感觉下面的绞线
<dreameyesonme_> 我觉得那个很丧心病狂的
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 丧心病况的歌还有很多黑暗音乐
<iMadper`> jiero: 我用妹子唱的歌的录音
<dreameyesonme_> 啥叫黑暗音乐？
<onlylove> jyf: 这个不好说，我个人意思是，能看到线上的印刷文字最好
<Niac> dakewave？
<huntxu> gfrog: 有这回事，我都不知道
<October21> http://imagebin.org上贴图用什么脚本？
<^k^> October21 ... ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<dreameyesonme_> ==
<jiero> iMadper`: 。。。
<onlylove> jyf: 看不到，只能大概了
<gfrog> huntxu: 贵司不是那个公司嘛？
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 唱歌录给我当铃声？
<jiero> lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 不知道啊，没听说。。。
<jyf> onlylove: 这个看不到嘛
<jiero> iMadper`: 都能把你吵醒。你要努力啊。可以不用录音就把你吵醒。
<dreameyesonme_> 谁？
<iMadper`> jiero: lol~
<dreameyesonme_> ==免了吧
<dreameyesonme_> 我自己都接受不了
<onlylove> jyf: 那就不好说了，也许就是加了防水的超五类
<iMadper`> dreameyesonme_: 那才有叫醒别人的效果
<Niac> 不是有林志玲叫你起床的铃声吗
<jiero> 叫你起床！不是逼你呆在床上的意思么。
<dreameyesonme_> ==为什么录音和自己说话有那么大差别
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 这就扯到录音设备了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 知道为啥有录音棚么
<iMadper`> dreameyesonme_: 因为少了骨传导
<Niac> 安静？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 知道电容麦不
<iMadper`> dreameyesonme_: 你自己说话的时候, 声音除了通过空气传播之外, 还有颚骨
<onlylove> Niac: 设备就秒你几条街
<iMadper`> onlylove: 专业录音不用电容麦
<dreameyesonme_> 好吧。。我觉得K歌我都能接受自己声音
<iMadper`> onlylove: 电容麦廉价.
<onlylove> iMadper`: 用炭精麦？
<jyf> iMadper`: 你这个回答到了点子上 很不错
<iMadper`> dreameyesonme_: 最主要的就是骨传导.
<dreameyesonme_> 但是录音我完全不忍耳闻
<dreameyesonme_> 原来如此
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 同样，我的声音如果录音的话，丢失了很多东西的感觉
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双硬盘安装win7和ub，请教！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453722 我有两个硬盘，想在硬盘1安装win7，硬盘2安装ub。 但我要实现如下功能： 1.单独硬盘1能启动win7，单独硬盘2能启动ub. 2.设置硬盘2（装ub）为主硬盘，能启动grub，识别出硬盘1的win7。 这样一来，就算一个硬盘坏了，不需要再搞什么动作，
<^k^>  ─> 直接可以运行剩下的硬盘。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kingf — 2013-12-18 13:59
<iMadper`> onlylove: 专业录音房标配都是u87吧
<dreameyesonme_> 涨姿势了！
<jiero> iMadper`: 我说话自己不感觉是一个一个字蹦的。
<gfrog> huntxu: http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2013-12-18/00299015003.shtml
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 亚马逊公有云服务AWS正式入华：与云基地合作|亚马逊|公有云|AWS_互联网_新浪科技_新浪网
<iMadper`> jiero: lol~ 那就不知道了~
<gfrog> adam8157: 挠挠
<jiero> adam8157: 我说话是不是蹦字？
<adam8157> jiero: 不是
<adam8157> 吧
<adam8157> 呵
<adam8157> 呵
<jiero> adam8157: 额，没有那种印象么。
<dreameyesonme_> 我说话绝对不嗲啊  尼玛录出来简直把自己给恶心死
<adam8157> dreameyesonme_: 录来听听
<dreameyesonme_> 是很难听的那种
<dreameyesonme_> 算了吧
<dreameyesonme_> 我没勇气
<dreameyesonme_> ==
<dreameyesonme_> 我以为我断线了。。
<dreameyesonme_> 乐乐早
<iMadper`> adam8157: http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1205.2/00280.html   这货怎么用呀?!
<roylez> dreameyesonme_: 美女早
<dreameyesonme_> 你家汪涵呢
<dreameyesonme_> 你才美女呢!
<jiero> roylez: 。原来你闺女是这个名字。
<roylez> dreameyesonme_: 汪涵是谁？
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<dreameyesonme_> 你才美女呢！你全家都是美女！！
<iMadper`> roylez: 渣席, 快乐大本营
<palomino|working> .....
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<jiero> roylez: 席子
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<dreameyesonme_> 就老坛酸菜那个呀
<adam8157> iMadper`: 咋了
<roylez> dreameyesonme_: 屡试不爽的一招居然被你破了，高手...
<iMadper`> adam8157: 我编译的时候设置成y了, 但是, pstore里面还是没有console输出
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> palomino|working: 你竟然甩了 roylez
<palomino|working> 渣席
<palomino|working> ...从未搞过何来甩 jiero
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<jiero> palomino|working: 撅他
 * palomino|working 践踏 jiero 
<dreameyesonme_> roylez: ==
 * jiero 不给 palomino|working 吃草了
<roylez> palomino|working: 你这投错胎的畜生....
 * palomino|working 站在 roylez 脸上休息
<jiero> palomino|working: 什么时候变蚊子了。。。
<jiero> 算了
<adam8157> iMadper`: patchset都加了?
<iMadper`> adam8157: 恩, 这个是原始的patch, 3.13rc*的kernel, 早就有这个了.
<dreameyesonme_> 一片乱象
<dreameyesonme_> 你们是人类么
<dreameyesonme_> 凶残
<iMadper`> adam8157: 这个register_console(&console)这个函数, 只是注册一个可用的设备, 并不是指要输出到这个设备, 是吧?
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 你想变成什么动物？
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> iMadper`: 嗯
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<iMadper`> adam8157: 哦, 那我去设置一下
<gfrog> adam8157: 好像昨天吐槽过乃们PES把我们抛弃的事情？
<Niac> 土豪是屌丝的进化状态
<gfrog> adam8157: 好像昨天跟乃吐槽过乃们PES把我们抛弃的事情？
<adam8157> gfrog: 猴总说的 然后呢?
<dreameyesonme_> 我想变成小飞龙
<jiero> 真的抛弃了。
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 快去撞死吧
 * jiero 太恶棍了，决定3小时内不说话。
<dreameyesonme_> 为什么要撞死？
<Niac> dreameyesonme_: 飞龙有什么好的
<adam8157> gfrog: 然后?
<gfrog> adam8157: 那我就找其他人吐槽去了……
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 闪 干活儿
<dreameyesonme_> 因为我有个小飞龙的玩偶 很神气
<dreameyesonme_> 要是能飞是件不错的事
<October21> 小飞龙是什么动物？
<^k^_> October21: define:小飞龙 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:小飞龙 |小飞龙|01,《海王子》除了是漫画巨匠手冢治虫的原作作品之外,更是现在被誉为日本 动画界鬼才导演富野由悠季第一部执导的处女作！富野导演就是在这部作品上展露  |...|
<roylez> gfrog: 蛋蛋滚去干活了
<gfrog> roylez: 嗯
<Niac> 飞机也可以飞啊，你怎么不变飞机
<^k^_> 新 其它类软件 • 自己写的类似音速启动软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453724 按“+”添加路径，按“-”删除路径，双击路径打开文件（注意要可执行文件，不然没反应的，譬如文档类的文件可能没反应）。 我的系统是Ubuntu 12.04 LTS + qtcreator3.0.0+qt5.0.2 有什么其他的，可以留言交流。 统计信息: 发表于 由 swping —
<^k^_>  ─> 2013-12-18 14:10
<onlylove> 海王子……好久之前的回忆
<dreameyesonme_> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.122.zbGvSy&id=22431175225&_u=ig9439m78f9
<^k^_> dreameyesonme_ ... ⇪ 【天天抢拍】比利时皇室品牌Noukie's小飞龙恐龙婴儿大号毛绒公仔 价格:190.00 元
<huntxu> gfrog: 那又不是一家
<dreameyesonme_> 这种、
<suyue> 大家好
<^k^_> suyue:点点点.  14:21 
<gfrog> huntxu: 不是？ 难道还有跟乃们名字一样的？
<dreameyesonme_> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.99.zbGvSy&id=35024551636&_u=ig9439m3e9e
<^k^_> dreameyesonme_ ... ⇪ 比利时皇室品牌Noukie's小飞龙恐龙毛绒公仔婴儿玩偶限量出售打折 价格:16.00 元
<dreameyesonme_> 变这么小就行了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> 妈妈咪呀，这啥，盗版的吧
<iMadper`> happyaron: 用过console吗?
<cherrot> 盗版的吧。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是一家，很多家
<happyaron> iMadper`: 什么的console
<iMadper`> happyaron: linux kernel, 指定console输出
<huntxu> gfrog: 那是总称
<gfrog> huntxu: 难道你们公司结构也玩cloud？
<huntxu> gfrog: lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 具体哪家不知道
<huntxu> gfrog: 松散组织，靠着投资人关係搞在一起而已
<gfrog> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> gfrog: 人力等公共资源貌似共享
<gfrog> huntxu: 原来还有这种神结构
<huntxu> gfrog: 销售商务和开发是自己
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 妹子都感兴趣啥话题，说起来，这个频道妹子少估计不是话题的问题，是很少有妹子知道这个频道
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 你如果不是因为电脑预装的ubuntu估计也不知道这里
<dreameyesonme_> 嗯 是啊
<dreameyesonme_> 说起这个 昨天我还跟那个推荐我来这个论坛的哥们聊了很久。。
<eexpress> onlylove: 你不记得那谁，带眼睛的，看一本linux书的豪乳妹子图？
<dreameyesonme_> 唉  时间过 的真快
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Linux Deepin新增元智大學資訊工程學系(臺灣) 鏡射支援 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453727 新增镜像1.1.png 繼2013年11月17日，Linux Deepin新增了國立暨南國際大學 (臺灣) 鏡射服務。今日，我們又榮幸地得到了元智大學資訊工程學系的支持，目前臺灣地區Linux Deepin源已經增加為三個，非常感謝元智大學資訊工程學
<^k^>  ─> 系對Linux Deepin的大力支持！！ 目前該鏡射服務支援HTTP及FTP協議的連接，其地址分別如下： http://forum.cse.y …
<onlylove> eexpress: 我记得论坛有人发过AV图，妹子在看o'reilly的linux kernel
<gfrog> huntxu: 奇葩的结构呢
<eexpress> onlylove: 好像是看kernel
<onlylove> eexpress: 你去论坛水区找找吧，很老的帖子了
<eexpress> 我找啥。只是说给你听
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你说我买个EuroShim风暴雨伞伞还是Kobold高尔夫伞...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 前者结实后者大，前者便宜后者死贵...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 干什么用？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 雨伞阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 风暴 vs Kobold
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 显然风暴伞
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 杀人都可以了
<MeaCulpa> 小阿，才104
<MeaCulpa> 我伟岸嘛...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 折叠的别买风暴...
<MeaCulpa> 高尔夫伞可以乘下一家人...
<MeaCulpa> 恩，不买
<MeaCulpa> 折叠的就kobold
<MeaCulpa> 算了，风暴便宜，就买这隔了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 雨伞能从头顶遮住你就行了，雨伞不是给有风的天气准备的，有风的话雨衣王道
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 雨衣？雨衣还不如羊毛大衣
<microcai> 百度的无损是假无损
<microcai> 我都听出来了，靠
<microcai> 真是厉害！
<microcai> mada
<onlylove> microcai: 频谱不对？
<MeaCulpa> 百度...
<onlylove> microcai: 用foobar看看频谱，20K上有数据没
<microcai> onlylove:   一股浓浓的 mp3 味 .....
<onlylove> microcai: 按说192就很好了
<onlylove> microcai: 但是网络上传输的，我估计不会太高
<onlylove> microcai: 所以还是下载到本地
<microcai> 是下的 flac ...
<microcai> 靠，难怪我昨天听了几个无损，和  320 么区别
<microcai> 原来都是假冒的啊
<microcai> 今天下了个 flac ，听着怎么像是  128 的 mp3
<microcai> 靠！
 * MeaCulpa 音乐的价值在于内容而不是载体... 安心128吧
<microcai> flac 比我原来的 mp3 音质还差!
<MeaCulpa> 不过估计百度是统一用128压成flac~
<MeaCulpa> QQ音乐才是业界良心
<microcai> 太坑了！
<microcai> 以为我们用的都是劣质多媒体音箱听不出来是吧！
<microcai> 老子是 HiFi 的音箱！
<iMadper`> microcai: 我也听出来了
<iMadper`> microcai: 百度的无损是不如320kbps的mp3的
<microcai> 都是 mp3 转来的假无损
<microcai> 还好爷没掏钱成为会员
<microcai> 不然亏大了
<iMadper`> microcai: 恩, 我也没花钱.
<microcai> 320mp3 音质已经相当 ok 了
<microcai> 但是还是可以听出来的
<iMadper`> microcai: 256的ogg也很ok了
<onlylove> 以前都在emule上下载
<iMadper`> microcai: 听是一定能听出来的.
<microcai> 有人说听不出来，那是因为你家的盗版 CD 也是 mp3 转的 。。。。。
<microcai> 所以你说和 cd 对比，听不出区别 。。。
<black_angel> 正在安装 arch linux，安装过程也很有意思
<onlylove> microcai: 这世界上有一种人叫木耳
<iMadper`> black_angel: 没啥意思. 几步就完了
<microcai> 那是天朝的 CD 基本上都是 mp3  转的，很少是母带转来的
<black_angel> iMadper`: 搞完了可能就是这种感觉，不过过程比较有意思
<onlylove> microcai: 而且如果用PC听的话，声卡有很大影响吧
<black_angel> iMadper`: 像当初不会玩魔方那时一样
<microcai> 另外，天朝的电视都单声道的，太 TMD 坑爹了
<onlylove> microcai: 那种光口输出的
<microcai> onlylove: 我用的光纤输出的
<iMadper`> black_angel: 除非你喜欢折腾. 不过arch安装也不折腾...
<iMadper`> black_angel: 记得开uefi
 * onlylove 是穷人，更是木耳，能听128已经很欣慰了，至今不知道128和320能差多少
<black_angel> iMadper`: uefi?
<microcai> onlylove: 差别巨大
<microcai> onlylove: 前提是你的音箱可以 。。。。
<black_angel> iMadper`: 我用的是 ext4
<onlylove> microcai: 就像我不理解色盲的世界，你也听不懂我的世界
<onlylove> microcai: 我最好的设备是森海200块的塞子
<microcai> onlylove: 你测试一下， http://www.ultrasonic-ringtones.com/
<^k^> microcai ... ⇪ Ultrasonic Ringtones - the new ringtones that only kids can hear!
<iMadper`> black_angel: so what?
<onlylove> microcai: 公司电脑没音箱，没带耳机
<microcai> onlylove: 能听到  18.8k  的耳朵就可以玩无损了
<black_angel> dreameyesonme_: 还以为你不回来啦
<microcai> onlylove:  某人只能听到 12k ...  128 别说了， 64 的 mp3 都听不出区别
<iMadper`> microcai: 跟这个有啥关系...
<iMadper`> microcai: 倒是有个测试, 同一首歌, 一边有损失, 一边没损失, 让你挑出来.
<iMadper`> microcai: 那个才是看你是不是木耳的
<MeaCulpa> 音箱...
<onlylove> iMadper`: 我为了试验这个，从百度搞的128和320……用索尼的MP3和原装塞子，啥也没听出
<iMadper`> microcai: 参数方面,罗技UE TF15耳机的频响范围是10-17000Hz  听不出来, 有可能是耳机的问题
<MeaCulpa> 有源音箱和功放＋传统音箱的区别我估计大于信号源本身 128 320 采样率
<MeaCulpa> 不过也难说，128的确低了点
 * iMadper` 所以接下来要讨论水电和火电吗?
<microcai> onlylove: 百度的  320 196 flac 是一样的，都是 196.
<eexpress> microcai: 有真的ape，给传一个
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 耳机，有源音箱，和传统监听喇叭，应该区别很大吧
<onlylove> eexpress: web可以ddc不
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 监听喇叭, 都是有源的.
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕猴总
<microcai> 有源音箱是音质最烂的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 恩我就是说这个
<wiiw> 录音的时候，录的是什么格式的？
<onlylove> eexpress: 我突然想起来我前几天抓了个wav
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 你觉得正规音箱用拿来和他们比较？？
<onlylove> eexpress: 48M
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 这方面, 监听完胜呀. 如果为了听出区别的话.
<wiiw> onlylove: wav也是可以24kbps的吧？
<onlylove> wiiw: 我用eac抓的
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 应该是 耳机 > 监听箱子 > hifi箱子
<eexpress> onlylove: ftp
<eexpress> wav不要
<onlylove> wiiw: 因为那张CD上有点小瑕疵
<microcai> JBL 43 44 系列的音箱，是吧。
<onlylove> eexpress: 为啥必须是ape
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 阿？耳机最牛？
<onlylove> eexpress: 我给你wav你自己搞好了
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 考虑到失真的话, 耳机确实失真小
<eexpress> 我这还有8k单省道的wav。放芯片里面的
<wiiw> 有道音乐手机版不错
<wiiw> eexpress: ..
<microcai> 再牛逼的手机，用上 android 就是 shit !
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 大功率, 交流供电 xxx 导致箱子的失真确实比较大
<microcai> android 的声音架构是一堆shit
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 交流供电？
<eexpress> microcai: 微菜，有ape没
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 你用过音箱么...哪有交流供电？
<wiiw> 免费下载高清的
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 恩, 监听箱子, 直接插交流点, 然后里面过铜牛呀
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 我把我家音箱线拿下来双手拿住和你聊天好不...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 那是那种监听而已
<eexpress> 铜牛。。
<microcai> android 的声音架构是yituo shit。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 耳机还收你耳朵构造，头骨密度，耳屎，头型，发型影响呢
<microcai> 强制重采样
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 恩, 无源的话, 就听过ms88...
<microcai> 导致音质下降
<microcai> 无源就是不带功放
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 电子市场好多的
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: over-ear的耳机呀
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: http://www.amazon.cn/德国-EUROSCHIRM风暴伞-直柄伞-黄色-W2089006/dp/B00GL6NZAY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1387350384&sr=8-6&keywords=%E9%A3%8E%E6%9A%B4%E4%BC%9E
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn!
<microcai> 需要自己配功放。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: over-ear耳机是头骨共鸣好哇
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 耳机和音箱完全不是一个东西
 * iMadper` 铜牛内衣
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 耳廓的构造在耳机这里完全没用
<eexpress> 啥叫铜牛。 iMadper` 文化人
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: over ear需要头骨共鸣?
<iMadper`> eexpress: 内衣
<onlylove> eexpress: http://imagebin.org/282827
<eexpress> ，
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 是无法消除足够的头骨共鸣
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 音箱就好很多
<iMadper`> eexpress: MeaCulpa: 有源
<iMadper`> 错了
<iMadper`> eexpress:
<iMadper`> http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&ipn=d&cl=2&cm=1&sc=0&lm=-1&fr=ala2&pn=1&rn=1&di=42822407760&ln=1997&word=%CD%AD%C5%A3&objurl=http%3A%2F%2Fpic18.nipic.com%2F20111101%2F8151326_113150454114_2.jpg#pn1&-1&di42822407760&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fpic18.nipic.com%2F20111101%2F8151326_113150454114_2.jpg&fromURLippr_z2C%24qAzdH3FAzdH3Fooo_z%26e3Bgtrtv_z%26e3Bv54AzdH3Ffi5oAzdH3F9AzdH3F0lAzdH3Fccd0l9bhkjn8dk1a_z%26e3Bip4s&W500&H5
 * iMadper` 这回对了
<onlylove> eexpress: 立体声的
<eexpress> onlylove: 这啥
<eexpress> 软件好差的。
<onlylove> eexpress: 我那个wav的频谱
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 我一直觉得over ear不需要头骨共鸣了
<eexpress> 这看不出啥的啊。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 除非不接触
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 这得找仿真人耳了那
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 就算不接触，也有的
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 哦, 原来
<MeaCulpa> 头骨本来就是听觉器官之一
<onlylove> eexpress: extract audio copy
 * MeaCulpa 诸位用hi-fi来听点啥捏...
<microcai> 听觉器官是内耳。内耳通过头骨直接收集头听到的声音，耳朵通过股膜收集到的声音要通过3块听小骨才传入内耳
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 穷人，玩不起hifi
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: me 2
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 我觉得电子市场随便涛一套，也比耳机爽吧
<eexpress> iMadper`: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B007CFRRE8/ref=s9_pop_co_g422_i5?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=left-3&pf_rd_r=0NB2ZA5JM1RGCBP3ZBPP&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=59741632&pf_rd_i=typ01
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ AKG K3003 顶级奢华入耳式耳机 世界最小的三分频系统 双驱动技术 三个可拆卸式的声音调整滤波器-数码影音-亚马逊中国
<microcai> onlylove: 不到一千的 hifi 也可以玩啊，音质比垃圾多媒体音箱提升很多了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你的左邻右舍会强烈抗议的
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 不一定哦. 同价位, 耳机很占便宜的.
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 会
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 耳机一般多少钱...
<eexpress> iMadper`: 赶紧买这个
<iMadper`> MeaCulpa: 2000左右的hd650, 你出啥箱子来比?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 耳机最多能几个人听...
<microcai> iMadper`:  MeaCulpa 但是耳机你需要好的耳放，直接接机箱？ 那个音质不行
<onlylove> microcai: 我晕……1K，好贵
<MeaCulpa> iMadper`: 没概念，我不玩这个，我也不一个人听音乐...
<iMadper`> microcai: 箱子的放也不便宜呀
<microcai> iMadper`:  耳放又是不小的开销
<microcai> 而且你得买光纤输入的耳放
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我一般楼上小孩周末老早就弹琴，我就放A
<microcai> 光纤输入的耳放， 不便宜！
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: A是啥……
<iMadper`> microcai: 恩. dm215 * 2 和hd650 + 谷津u2价格差不多.
<MeaCulpa> ...太牛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Adult XXX
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那种喊得特大声的那种？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 啥宿舍
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 自己家
<eexpress> onlylove: 你应该说你是住隔断？
<microcai> iMadper`: 箱子的放还可以给电视用啊！
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问如何卸载sage软件啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453731 前段时间安装了数学软件sage学习,现在硬盘地方不足了，想卸载掉，可是找不到包名字了，请问用过的朋友，如何卸载掉sage？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cvt888 — 2013-12-18 15:26
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我家那楼群租厉害，有一次我下楼看到楼下一家墙壁上贴着: 宿舍守则
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你应该听，他练啥曲子，你放他弹的那首曲子，给制造麻烦
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在下载 f20
<iMadper`> microcai: 给电视用??
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 谁没事作买小孩子练习曲听...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 练习曲……都是啥？怎么也得练圆舞曲之类的吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没那么高级
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 难道练音阶？
<eexpress> 放摇滚吧
<eexpress> 估计是小兔子乖乖这种。酷胖听了心跳。 onlylove
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你开始是说那伞吧。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 啥
<microcai> https://avlog.avplayer.org/images/06/%7B067BF45D-14C3-B5F6-AD47-BFE398767DEC%7D.jpg
<microcai> 我的功放。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: http://www.amazon.cn/德国-EUROSCHIRM风暴伞-直柄伞-黄色-W2089006/dp/B00GL6NZAY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1387350384&sr=8-6&keywords=%E9%A3%8E%E6%9A%B4%E4%BC%9E
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn!
<microcai> 光纤输入
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 这不是在聊耳机么
<onlylove> eexpress: vps上开个用户，我把文件扔给你
<eexpress> 开始的开始
<microcai> onlylove: https://avlog.avplayer.org/images/06/%7B067BF45D-14C3-B5F6-AD47-BFE398767DEC%7D.jpg
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 牛...
<microcai> 用电池供电
<eexpress> onlylove: 啥，没vps
<eexpress> ftp匿名的。好多啊
<onlylove> eexpress: 不知道……
<microcai> 客厅的 https://avlog.avplayer.org/images/8B/%7B8B4AAC94-294E-6FBA-E7EE-195B5299DD3B%7D.jpg
 * MeaCulpa 家里没有值得用Hi-Fi播放的片子
<eexpress> onlylove: ftp://ftp.sdedu.net/
<freeflying> iMadper`, imtxc 忽然想把我的nas出掉了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 地方大
<microcai> freeflying:  多少钱
<freeflying> 有接手的不
<freeflying> microcai, 1500
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 不同网段下samba共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453732 我在debian中用samba共享了一个文件夹，然后虚拟机中的xp是通过nat网络连接的，可以访问debian中共享的文件，但它们之间的IP地址是不在同一网段中的，这样是不是说明成功的在不同网段中实现了共享？还是因为是nat网络连接，所以并不是真实的
<^k^>  ─> 不同网段？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-12-18 15:33
<freeflying> microcai, 4盘位
<imtxc> freeflying: why?
 * MeaCulpa 家里都是打口碟...
<onlylove> eexpress: 我找个别的办法吧，忘了公司不能用ftp了
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 看url没
 * MeaCulpa 打口碟配不上啥音箱
<eexpress> onlylove: 额
<microcai> freeflying: 啥配置啊
<freeflying> Processor name	: Feroceon 88F6282 rev 1 (v5l) @ 2 GHz
<freeflying> BogoMIPS	: 1985.74
<freeflying> Features	: swp half thumb fastmult edsp
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ftp?
<freeflying> microcai, 2G内存, 直接刷qnap的固件
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 算了。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 一坨乱码
<freeflying> microcai,  也可以用openwrt
<microcai> freeflying:  两G 而已啊， 600 我收了
<eexpress> 啥破客户端哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋突然要出呢？
<freeflying> microcai, 去死
<gfrog> freeflying: 盘不出嘛？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 觉着吵
<freeflying> gfrog, 盘肯定不出啊
<microcai> freeflying: 不要盘啊，盘用了那么久，谁要啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 问问Joey，他这几天一直跟我念叨nas呢
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 这ftp是啥...
<microcai> freeflying:  1500 带盘价还差不多
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 不是ftp.
<microcai> freeflying:  不带盘，二手的还想卖 1500 ,  可能么
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你主要用来干啥？
<freeflying> microcai, 你根本没概念
<microcai> fre
<microcai> freeflying: 电子产品本来就掉价，还二手
<freeflying> 2个千兆网口, 2个esata
<eexpress> nas普通人家都用不上哦
<freeflying> 4个usb
<microcai> 千兆网卡，新的也才几十块钱一个 。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 然后接播放器看片子？
<microcai> USB 插座，5毛钱一个
<eexpress> 微菜这，，lol
<freeflying> microcai, 你又来装了
<eexpress> 屌死
<freeflying> microcai, 你知道啥叫BOM不
<freeflying> microcai, 你知道啥叫PCB不
<microcai> freeflying:  nas 不值钱。二手更不值钱
<microcai> freeflying: 你知道啥叫摩尔定律不
<microcai> 新产品，18个月后就得半价出售，何况是二手的
 * MeaCulpa 诸位的业余生活真丰富，老子下班最早19:30去爹妈家蹭饭，21:00 - 21:30 回到自己家，洗澡，22:30 - 00:30 看两集美剧或者玩一会儿游戏或者滚一会儿，睡觉，次日6：15起床
 * MeaCulpa 真不知道如何能享受到诸位提及的种种....
<microcai> 滚一会儿 滚一会儿 滚一会儿滚一会儿 滚一会儿 滚一会儿 .... 是滚床单么？
<eexpress> 关键是滚多久
<iMadper`> freeflying: nas. 确实可以出掉, 现在都用网盘了
<eexpress> 615起床。。。。天哦
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 你们都nb...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你还有床单可滚啊！
<MeaCulpa> 我也就在我lp洗澡的时候拉起emerge...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  FFF 团何在？！
<freeflying> gfrog, 忽悠joey接手我的nas
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<MeaCulpa> 现在家里连gentooo都没了，lp洗澡的20min以内可以玩一盘游戏
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 汝等幸福阿
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 老婆洗澡还不一起去make up
<eexpress> 你这时间好紧张
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 老婆洗澡你都不一块洗的？
<eexpress> 果然商务人士
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 饭菜再好吃，也没必要淘米洗菜吧？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你的想法好怪
<eexpress> microcai: 嫩仔
<microcai> 可以搓背的名义袭胸啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不差这点~
<onlylove> microcai: 需要么
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  。。。   你懂啥，这个时候袭胸有乐趣！
<onlylove> microcai: 滚都随便滚了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没意思
<microcai> 不懂得增加生活情趣啊！
<MeaCulpa> 哎，浪费在路上时间太多
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你那才是没情趣
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ！
<microcai> 必要的时候可以卖个萌啥的
<happyaron> iMadper`: 没用过
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你这叫只重视原料，不讲究烹饪
<imtxc> ...............
<imtxc> ..................
<imtxc> ........
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 还不如用手了，还结实点
<iMadper`> happyaron: 你反射弧真长
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.10 KDE环境下是不是不能保存壁纸设定了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453734 kubuntu 13.10，壁纸设置为幻灯，在下面添加一个目录，确定退出后再进入，添加的目录又消失了。 谁用kubuntu 13.10，看看有这现象吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 daf3707 — 2013-12-18 15:47
<happyaron> iMadper`: lol
<imtxc> cp -rf /path/a /path/b 的时候，怎么忽略 a 下的 c 文件
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 用find
<MeaCulpa> 哦，不对，find了子目录结构就没了
<MeaCulpa> 还是得脚本...
<microcai> 用 tree
<microcai> man tree 看看
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你系统有tree??
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你是linux?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  是啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 什么linux? tree自带？
<MeaCulpa> coreutils, fileutils没这个
<microcai> yeah
<MeaCulpa> 第三方的吧
<eexpress> 不自带吧
<microcai> emerge  app-text/tree
<MeaCulpa> 估计是野鸡pl脚本
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 野鸡pl
<eexpress> ，，
<microcai> ile /usr/bin/tree
<microcai> /usr/bin/tree: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 3.9.0, stripped
<MeaCulpa> microcai: * dev-cpp/tree
<microcai> 不是脚本
<imtxc> 不带 tree 哇
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你和他们非Gentoo用户说哪个包也没用阿
<microcai> http://mama.indstate.edu/users/ice/tree/
<MeaCulpa> 回到正题
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 最方便的是rsync
<iMadper`> imtxc: arch里面也有: yaourt -S tree
<iMadper`> imtxc: debian里面估计也有.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 用rsync 忽略文件
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我试试
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你也可以维护一个忽略文件的列表
<iMadper`> imtxc: 或者你都拷贝之后, 删掉所有的.c不就行了?!
<iMadper`> imtxc: 多简单的事情
<imtxc> rsync 也木有...
<imtxc> iMadper`: 估计我问错问题了
<iMadper`> imtxc: 都拷贝之后, find删除所有的.c文件.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: rsync木有？wow
<imtxc> iMadper`: 其实我要 cp 一个目录，里面有个 .sock 文件没有权限复制，想忽略丫
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你怎么活~
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不拆
<imtxc> lol
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 同意imadper的，cp过去再删最快最安全
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 没权限就忽略了嘛...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是删的问题，是因为有那个文件导致 cp 错误了
<imtxc> 所以想忽略啊
<imtxc> find -type 试试
<iMadper`> imtxc: find, 要自己写脚本来组织目录结构
<MeaCulpa> 文件名没空格的话，find + 自己处理
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃可以跟乃媳妇培养共同的喜欢的片儿，然后一边滚床单一边看电影嘛。 lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你觉得现在不是？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那咋还木时间看美剧……
<MeaCulpa> 有空格的话，find  -exec 不知道如何能带入全路径
<imtxc> 没有空格
<gfrog> imtxc: MeaCulpa 本机cp么？ tar完了untar啊，tar有现成儿的--exclude
<stardiviner> 有人用vagrant和puppet的么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 是个路子哇
<gfrog> imtxc: 虽然粗糙了点。基本需要double的空间
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 也是
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哪怕不是本机也可以tar进去通过ssh再tar出去
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 主要是他没rsync...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 丫弱爆了
<stardiviner> 没有rsync确实弱暴了，ftp和tar哪个比较快？
<stardiviner> 错了, ftp vs tar over ssh
<imtxc> rsync 也有 --exclude 吧
<stardiviner> imtxc: 有
<gfrog> stardiviner: 分情况。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<gfrog> stardiviner: 一坨小文件ftp慢到死。考虑tcp慢启动的问题，带宽占不满。
<happyaron> gfrog: tcp slow start干掉
<happyaron> gfrog: 还有为啥要用ftp
<gfrog> happyaron: 只是讨论。
<gfrog> happyaron: 其实文件传输我更倾向http，ssh也不太快。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: tar吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 要是连tar都没，hoho
 * imtxc 有 tar
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: tar 给 ssh
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 本机 cp 的
<MeaCulpa> ... 那就无所谓了
 * MeaCulpa 话说，cpio有没有exclude...
<MeaCulpa> 比tar快点
<eexpress> imtxc: cp不能忽略错误？
<imtxc> eexpress: 能啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 但是我要 cp 的返回值
<cherrot> iMadper`: 正则中的\w 在grep中怎么表示？
<eexpress> 一个cp还返回。你以为你在写程序啊
<iMadper`> cherrot: egrep不支持吗?
<eexpress> cherrot: egrep
<iMadper`> cherrot: 那你 perl -pe "your regexp here"
<eexpress> iMadper`: 喲。知道-pe了啊
<cherrot> iMadper`: eexpress 我瞅瞅 egrep
<iMadper`> eexpress: 两三年前我就用了呀
<iMadper`> cherrot: 恩. grep -E
<eexpress> 是吧
<MeaCulpa> 啧啧，perl党徒
<eexpress> plp 是 `perl -pe' 的别名
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你骨子里面就反pl，看你的nick，里面有反的pl.
 * MeaCulpa 其实，find | grep -v | cpio 也好...
<MeaCulpa> 实际用的时候，往往是想到哪里用到哪里，所以grep用的多
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 这你都领悟了
<eexpress> MeaCulrepa
<eexpress> 这样更明确
<eexpress> 下次去魔都，我帮你速成pl吧。你会转性的。
<iMadper`> 干脆MeaILovePerlCulpa
<wiiw> scp -C
<wiiw> rsync -z
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> .
<cherrot> echo 'new fsdfa()->fdsa' |grep -E 'new\b+\w+'  为什么匹配不到呢。。
<eexpress> grep的那点正则，弱了，估计是
<eexpress> 你这匹配的啥
<cherrot> eexpress: 匹配一个 "new Class()->method()"
<eexpress> 需要那部分呢
<Niac> 正则好蛋疼
<cherrot> eexpress: 随便哪部分  我只是查找 不是替换
<eexpress> 括号前？
<eexpress> @@
<cherrot> eexpress: 能匹配到 new Class()-> 就行了
<eexpress> 如果你需要后面带->，你需要的是look behind模式
<iMadper`> cherrot: echo 'new fsdfa()->fdsa' |grep -E 'new\b+\w+'
<iMadper`> cherrot:  echo 'new fsdfa()->fdsa' |perl -pe '/new\b+\w+/'
<iMadper`> cherrot: 不过, 你为啥是\b+呢?
<cherrot> iMadper`:  还是perl强大啊
<cherrot> iMadper`: 我不能确定有几个空格呀
<wiiw> cherrot: \b+ 改成 \s+
<cherrot> wiiw: 。。。额  记错了 哈哈
<iMadper`> cherrot: \b不是空格
<iMadper`> ... \b是空格吗? 我也犹豫了... 我记得不是呀
<cherrot> wiiw: thx
<cherrot> iMadper`: 记错了。。
<iMadper`> cherrot: 恩, \b是单词分界
<cherrot> iMadper`: eexpress grep -E 'new\s+\w+\(\)->'  这样就解决问题了~ 多谢~
<eexpress> 你不需要grep -o?
<stardiviner> Arch Linux x86_64 和 Arch Linux 64-bit 有什么区别么？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Linux下虚拟xp或者win7该用什么虚拟机好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453735 因为大家都懂的兼容性问题，看个视频也许都得虚拟个瘟到死，不然内容提供商还不让你看。。。。。本人尝试了用vbox和vmplayer虚拟xp和win7，貌似都很卡，看视频也不流畅。。。用别的虚拟机会不会好些？真机有四核，
<^k^>  ─> 虚拟机里面应该也设置成四核么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 游戏专业做游戏 — 2013-12-18 16:30
<wiiw> \b - Matches word boundaries when outside brackets; backspace (0x08) when inside brackets
<stardiviner> 还是说 x86_64 就是64位?
<iMadper`> stardiviner: 没. arch不支持非intel架构的.
<stardiviner> iMadper`: 那arch支持的64位是什么表示？一直高不清楚i686, x86_64, 64-bit都是什么意思，搞混了
<iMadper`> stardiviner: iMadper :: ~/Downloads » uname -a
<iMadper`> Linux iMadper 3.12.5-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Dec 12 12:57:31 CET 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<black_angel> stardiviner: 问下谷姐，我也是前两天问了一下
<stardiviner> black_angel: ok,
<iMadper`> stardiviner: x86是统称, x86_64/x86_32是分别的64/32bit的版本.
<onlylove> stardiviner: i686就是p2，你别操心那个，i686就是32的意思
<iMadper`> stardiviner: i686一般指的是32bit的
<onlylove> libre总是死机咋办
<stardiviner> onlylove: iMadper` 明白了
<wiiw> i386使用了老的cpu指令，i686使用了新的cpu指令。一般新的cpu兼容旧的指令。
<iMadper`> stardiviner: 64bit是用来形容所有64bit的架构的. 比如, ppc64, s390x
<stardiviner> iMadper`: 64bit还有很多架构阿。。。。这多难记阿。。。。
<wiiw> onlylove: wps
<NWMonster> 每个构架都区别很大，所以并不难记
<onlylove> wiiw: wps笨死
<iMadper`> stardiviner: 一般64bit是个形容词来的... 比如你说, 我的系统是64位的, 这个64位就是64bit...
<onlylove> wiiw: 连我想做啥都不知道
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 看来还是应该详细去看看wiki百科
<wiiw> onlylove: libre 呢？
<MeaCulpa> http://www.funnpoint.com/recent/a-father-and-his-daughter-18416
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ A father and his daughter- funnpoint.com
<MeaCulpa> 牛
<stardiviner> iMadper`: 原来是形容词阿，还以为是指 架构。。。。
<onlylove> wiiw: 或者说wps自作聪明
<onlylove> wiiw: libre能理解我的意图，但是……我重新保存个表格看看吧
<black_angel> iMadper`: arch linux 安装 grub 有些不懂的地方
<iMadper`> black_angel: 哦.
 * iMadper` 现在人问问题都不用问句了?
<iMadper`> black_angel: arch wiki里面有独立的grub页面.
<iMadper`> black_angel: 说的很详细了...
<black_angel> iMadper`: 我觉得应该是安装到 /mnt/boot/ 下面去的吧，可是我使用 arch-chroot /mnt 进去之后无法使用 grub-install 命令呢
<black_angel> iMadper`: 还是在外面使用的呢？
<iMadper`> black_angel: 我没有上下文, 我不知道你输入的完整命令.
<wiiw> black_angel: 一般是 /boot
<iMadper`> black_angel: 你的chroot过去了, 为啥还是/mnt/boot?
<onlylove> wiiw: libre画图不是很方便……但是wps更难
<iMadper`> black_angel: 换回ubuntu吧, 孩子.
<onlylove> wiiw: 因为我要把筛选过的画图
<onlylove> wiiw: wps不管那些，全部给我弄进去了
<black_angel> iMadper`: 我 chroot 过去之后因为无法使用 grub-install 所以又退出外面来了，外层倒是有 grub-install 的命令
<iMadper`> black_angel: ... ...
<black_angel> iMadper`: 因为疑问就在这里了，如果我在外层使用 grub-install 的话，那岂不就安装到 /boot 去了，而不是我要安装的位置 /mnt/boot 那里？
<iMadper`> black_angel: 给新系统装好grub之后, 再chroot进去.
<wiiw> onlylove: 哦，还好我只用表格和文字
<black_angel> iMadper`: yep, 给新系统安装 grub 就是问题所在了
<onlylove> wiiw: 就是表格啊
<iMadper`> black_angel: 问题所在指的是什么? 你不会给新系统装grub?
<onlylove> wiiw: libre画好以后保存，再打开，图就没了
<onlylove> wiiw: 它是保存在单独的一个文件里面
<iMadper`> black_angel: 你能用问句描述你的问题吗? 类似"如何给新系统装grub?"
<wiiw> onlylove: 筛选后复制？没搞过
<black_angel> iMadper`: 好吧，就是这个问题吧
<iMadper`> black_angel: 你光说是问题所在, 谁知道你是不知道命令, 还是安装失败, 还是装完了之后, 依然找不到
<jlzhang> hi
<onlylove> wiiw: 筛选复制wps会出错，libre没问题
<freeflying> 京东买茶叶靠谱不
<imtxc> test
<iMadper`> pacstrap /mnt grub
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:46 
<onlylove> wiiw: 我在研究怎么让wps理解我要画筛选的数据
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  16:46 
<onlylove> freeflying: 你不是在帝都么，去前门吴裕泰
<freeflying> onlylove, 太远
<onlylove> freeflying: 北新桥
<iMadper`> freeflying: 很多地方都有吴裕泰.
 * iMadper` 吴裕泰的绿茶冰淇淋赛高
<iMadper`> black_angel: 刚给你的命令可以吗?
<onlylove> iMadper`: 据说前门的比别的地方的好
<onlylove> iMadper`: 因为是总店
<iMadper`> onlylove: 你担心货不一样?
<iMadper`> onlylove: 不是很能理解.
<freeflying> iMadper`, 顺义没吧
<black_angel> iMadper`: 我在外层使用 grub-install /dev/sda 提示：path '/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot, 因为这一层的确是不可写的，iso来的
<guzhou> hello,  ÓÐÉîÛÚµÄÂð£¿
<^k^> guzhou say: hello, 有深圳的吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<iMadper`> freeflying: 不知道...
<iMadper`> black_angel: 我不是一直说让你在内层安装吗?
<guzhou> hello,  ÓÐÉîÛÚµÄÂð£¿
<iMadper`> black_angel: 在外层给内层安装好grub这个包, 在内层执行grub-install
<wiiw> black_angel: grub-install 的 wiki 里面写了，需要 chroot
<^k^> guzhou say: hello, 有深圳的吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<black_angel> iMadper`: 在外层给内层安装 grub 包，对，how-to?
<onlylove> wiiw: 我用libre做表格，wps画图……做好了
<wiiw> onlylove: 牛
<iMadper`> black_angel: 你其他包怎么安装的???!?!??!?!?!?!?!/
<iMadper`> black_angel: 你不会这个, 其他包能安装?
<onlylove> wiiw: 好麻烦……
<onlylove> wiiw: 我得研究怎么让wps理解我的想法
<iMadper`> black_angel: pacstrap /mnt grub      ---   wiki里面有写....
<guzhou> hello， 请问有深圳的吗？
<wiiw> onlylove: wps这么智能，还能理解。。
<onlylove> wiiw: wps的复制又神奇的好了……
<wiiw> ..
<black_angel> iMadper`: 它写的好像是这句呀，pacstrap /mnt base，不过我先试下你的
<guzhou> -.-
<iMadper`> black_angel: 所以他要为每个包怎么安装都写一句独立的? vim: pacstrap /mnt vim    emacs: pacstrap /mnt emacs  ... 列出所有软件包, 几百页?
<iMadper`> black_angel: 告诉你怎么装base了, 你自然就该会装别的包了...
<black_angel> Other packages can be installed by appending their names to the above command (space seperated), including the boot loader if you want.
<black_angel> 躲得好深呀
<xbsk> guzhou : 我在深圳
<iMadper`> black_angel: 直接用uefi的boot loader多好
<Pudge> iMadper`: 你居然没带帽子！
<iMadper`> black_angel: grub这么难, 我已经放弃了
<iMadper`> black_angel: grub出了问题, 我就没修好过
<xbsk> 话说昨天手贱，把12.04的server版升级到了14.04，一堆问题
<iMadper`> Pudge: 你老板在你身后
<guzhou> xbsk: 喔   握手
<iMadper`> Pudge: 恩, 名字出问题了
<Pudge> 老板在我左前方喝咖啡。
<xbsk> guzhou : XD
<Pudge> ubuntu升级必挂
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> 这是比1+1=2更真的真理
<iMadper> Pudge: 你去教育一下 black_angel
<Pudge> 1+1还可能等于10呢， ubuntu升级不会出现例外
<Pudge> iMadper: 他是谁
<Pudge> iMadper: 为什么要教育
<Pudge> iMadper: 教育什么
<iMadper> Pudge: 你说这话, 得cc happyaron
<iMadper> Pudge: 随便教育, 你想教育啥就教育啥
<MeaCulpa> (01:13) An Imperial Construct: 5495727 Psyk-Sniper Shot-2121006
<MeaCulpa> Psyk | 1868771
<MeaCulpa> Ucare | 1792902
<iMadper> Pudge: 比如要好好看wiki, 比如问问题要说明自己在干吗
<nickVSS> ……………………………………
<guzhou> xbsk: 你在哪个区呢？
<Pudge> iMadper: 那算了，这是你的工作，
 * MeaCulpa 我擦
<happyaron> Pudge: ubuntu 升级不会出现意外？反正我是不敢这么说，lol
<Pudge> iMadper: 我还以为是因为dota太菜需要教育呢
<Pudge> happyaron: 是例外，不是意外
<Pudge> happyaron: 你也需要教育，
<xbsk> guzhou : 南山科技园，你呢？
<Pudge> happyaron: 请看清楚log。
<guzhou> xbsk: 我也是
<xbsk> 哎，以前爱折腾，现在只想ubuntu能稳定的好好干活就行
<guzhou> 很近啊
<Pudge> xbsk: 想稳定，想稳定升级，想稳定干活
<xbsk> guzhou : 深圳的人在这里的似乎很少，这里大都是帝都的
 * iMadper 目测楼上要出先一对儿好基友
<Pudge> xbsk: 请用debian或者win7
<happyaron> Pudge: 教育毛线。
<iMadper> Pudge: 用arch呀!
<Pudge> [10:03] <Pudge> ubuntu升级必挂
<Pudge> [10:03] <Pudge> 这是比1+1=2更真的真理
<Pudge> [10:03] <Pudge> 1+1还可能等于10呢， ubuntu升级不会出现例外
<Pudge> happyaron: 看清楚了么
<black_angel> 我一般不升级，要不直接换系统，可是又不想换系统，只要它继续支持
<xbsk> Pudge : 我是在 win7 下面的 vmware 里安装的 ubuntu 12.04，做android 开发用
<Pudge> iMadper: arch是什么渣渣
<guzhou> xbsk: 帝都果然是高人才的地方啊，深圳就我俩
<black_angel> 结果连 mirrors.163.com 也不支持了，只好换arch 了
<Pudge> xbsk: ubuntu装了要不就别升级，要不就重装，没得选
<Pudge> xbsk: 那跨版本升级就是摆设
<black_angel> 就是
<iMadper> guzhou: 还有maple呢. 深圳腾讯
<MeaCulpa> http://www.funnpoint.com/recent/expectation-vs-reality-18439
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ expectation vs reality- funnpoint.com
<guzhou> iMadper: 哦，我去年从腾讯离的职，现在在迅雷了
<black_angel> 你妹，就算用 QT 也可以将那破QQ移植到 linux 上去呀
<happyaron> Pudge: 最后一句ubuntu升级不会出现例外是啥意思呢
<xbsk> guzhou : 就工作机会来说，帝都的比深圳高大上的多
<guzhou> Pudge: 不能用其它的系统聊吗？比如suse?
<iMadper> guzhou: 以前用迅雷的云播, 后来百度也有这功能了, 还免费, 我就用百度了
<Pudge> happyaron: 就是1+1 =2这个真理可能出现例外，但是ubuntu升级必挂这个真理不会
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 貌似很多人都转了百度？
<Pudge> happyaron: 懂了？
<black_angel> guzhou: 这跟用什么系统有关系吗？
<guzhou> iMadper: :D
<Pudge> guzhou: suse挂的更快。
<Pudge> guzhou: 只要不是滚动式升级的
<Pudge> guzhou: 跨版本升级就是摆设
<xbsk> Pudge : 是的，所以现在又在重装 12.04，我擦，好在 12.04 能支持到 2017年
<happyaron> Pudge: 好吧。
<black_angel> xbsk: 自从它不再支持 10.10 我就已经考虑换没有跨版本的系统了
<xbsk> iMadper : 你在腾讯？
<guzhou> xbsk: 你不会也是腾讯的吧
<iMadper> xbsk: 不是.
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不知道, 至少我改用百度了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 恩，改天我也试试看..
<xbsk> black_angel : 恩，linux 还是太粗糙
<xbsk> guzhou : 不是
<black_angel> xbsk: linux 可不粗糙
<jyf> mysql的主从真烦
<xbsk> black_angel : 跟 mac 系统比起来，就差多了，升级多么舒心
<guzhou> Pudge: 我理解错意思了
<black_angel> xbsk: 那是因为已经给钱苹果公司啦
<black_angel> xbsk: 当然啦，有钱了我也会买一台来用用的，真心喜欢它的造型，就是散热有些问题
<black_angel> xbsk: 同事用的那台 mac book，左手那部位，真是热得可以烤熟鸡蛋了
<xbsk> 那有些不正常。。。我用过两个，一台 08 的，一台 13 年的，都不会这么烫
<xbsk> 及时在cpu满负荷跑的情况下
<xbsk> 话说去香港买苹果笔记本真便宜
<black_angel> xbsk: 能带过来？
<xbsk> 比国内专卖店便宜几k
<Pudge> 能有多便宜？ 200块？
<black_angel> 海关能过不？
<xbsk> 我前几个月带过来一个
<xbsk> 其实没人查的，我带过来过很多，iphone/ipad/atv ==
<xbsk> 从没被税过
<guzhou> 人多，走罗湖口岸一般不会查
<xbsk> 上次去香港买了个 15xxx 港币的 mac book pro，到手不到 13k，国内好像要接近 16k
<xbsk> 我离深圳湾近，一般走这里过，从没被查过，人品好
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Linux下虚拟xp或者win7该用什么虚拟机好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453735 因为大家都懂的兼容性问题，看个视频也许都得虚拟个瘟到死，不然内容提供商还不让你看。。。。。本人尝试了用vbox和vmplayer虚拟xp和win7，貌似都很卡，看视频也不流畅。。。用别的虚拟机会不会好些？真机有四核，
<^k^>  ─> 虚拟机里面应该也设置成四核么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 游戏专业做游戏 — 2013-12-18 16:30
<Guest90846> ^^
<xbsk> win7 里用 vmware 装 ubuntu 的时候，可以设置几个核
<black_angel> xbsk: 顺便你设几个核呀
<xbsk> 我电脑是四核的，ubuntu虚拟机我都是设置为四核
<jiero> .
<jiero> 不知道。啊。AMD 可以设6个的说
<jiero> amd 可以搞8个虚拟机？
<jiero>  不得不说，AMD最近几年已经被无视了。
<Pudge> jiero: amd有啥用，芯片发热大，指令集效率低，除了便宜，一无是处
<xbsk> jiero：这根cpu木有关系吧，你乐意的话，可以跑n个虚拟机啊
<jiero> xbsk: 你不是分几个核么。
<xbsk> jiero：不影响的，这个设置的意思是最多可以用到多少个核，不是时时刻刻都会用这么多核的，我的 win7 上同时在跑两个虚拟机：一个ubuntu，设置为4核，因为这是重度使用的，一个 mac os，设置为1核，这个只是用来写点东西，不需要那么多计算
<jiero> xbsk: 。。。这么多虚拟机。。。
<xbsk> jiero: 两个而已，多乎哉？
<jiero> xbsk: 说是2个虚拟机，实际上就是3个了。
<xbsk> jiero: 恩，三个系统在跑，4核cpu也够了，瓶颈不在cpu，在内存上
<jiero> xbsk: 硬盘也受不了。。。
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 怎么让程序窗口运行在指定的 openbox 虚拟桌面？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453738 自己写脚本自动化一些工作，就差这个没解决... 如果 openbox 做不到，哪个 wm 能做到？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ACGNX — 2013-12-18 18:34
<onlylove> 下班回家
<imtxc> lol
<jiero> imtxc: 你竟然不活跃了。
<Sm4rkey> 已经有在用ipv6了啊   是不是教育网呢
<imtxc> jiero: 干活呢。。。
 * jiero 惩罚 imtxc 竟然分心
<imtxc> jiero: 每周总要码几行字才能安全的领到工资嘛
<jiero> imtxc:
<imtxc> jiero: 啥
<jiero> imtxc: 无他，但手痒
<imtxc> jiero: 其实是因为今天开的终端太多了，没来几切到 irc 这个 window 里面...
<jyf> aws出了个中国区了
<jiero> huntxu: 是你的老东家还是现东家？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 重复故障报警的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453741 ping xx.xx.xx.xx 每间隔2分钟ping 1次 如果ping不通发送错误邮件报警，当恢复再发送1次， 但现在的问题是如何实现只会在第一次检测到故障时发送一封“故障报警”邮件。服务器故障恢复后，监控程序会再发送一封“故障恢复”邮件。而不是重复发
<abineQ> 好冷
<jiajunwong> 冷+1
<lincan> 冷么 ？
<Pudge> 这里确实听令
<Pudge> 挺冷
<jiero> Pudge: 5度了。冻死我了，我进0度的被窝去了。
<Pudge> 空调
<Pudge> jiero: 不开空调没法过冬啊
<jiero> Pudge: 没空调，没取暖。
<jiero> Pudge: 学上海人啊
<jiero> Pudge: 只要不低于0度就行了
<Pudge> jiero: 不准讽刺上海人
<jiero> Pudge: 学法国人吃冷食就是讽刺法国人么。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 不行了，我冻的手疼。
<imtxc> onlylove: 来推荐个好用的盗版 win7 版本...
<imtxc> ghost 的更佳
<onlylove> imtxc: msdn，自己激活
<imtxc> msdn得自己装驱动，不好玩
<jiero> imtxc: windows 8.1 啊。
<chongge> asd
<chongge> Hello World
 * jiero 飞上床了。
<jiero> Bye all
<chongge> ibus图标又跪来
<jusss> imtxc: 大地的
<jusss> imtxc: ghost win7 大地
<imtxc> jusss: 我搜下，周末了装
<onlylove> imtxc: msdn本身驱动很全了
<jusss> onlylove: 内核和内核模块为什么要压缩呢？
<jiajunwong> 原版的好一点吧。。我也更喜欢原版的。。虽说虚拟机装得也是ghost xp
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以不压缩，那时候硬盘空间紧张，内存小
<zsc> jusss: 内核模块是压缩的?
<onlylove> jusss: 压缩以后会有更多空间给别的
<jusss> zsc: [root@localhost 3.12.5-1-ARCH]# ls extramodules
<jusss> bbswitch.ko.gz
<iMadper> jusss: 内核是压缩的, 因为, 解压需要的时间很短. 反而从硬盘读取大内核更费时间.
<iMadper> jusss: 再加上, 压缩之后的, 节约空间.
<jusss> iMadper: 那这个附加模块为什么也压缩了
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道你这是啥模块... bb swich?
<jusss> iMadper: bbswitch给nv断电用的
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道 .
<zsc> jusss: 哪个目录?
<jusss> zsc: /lib/modules/3.12.5-1-ARCH/extramodules
<iMadper> jusss: 反正一般都是压缩乐得
<iMadper> jusss: 一般都是压缩了的, 为啥给压缩, 八成是为了节约空间.
<iMadper> jusss: 小文件, 寻道时间比重大
<iMadper> jusss: 所以读取速度, 提升不大
<zsc> jusss: 你这是自编译的模块,没见过这种?可以加载?
<iMadper> zsc: 必须可以呀
<iMadper> zsc: 为啥不行...
<jusss> zsc: 可以加载
<iMadper> zsc: 难道你的那些模块儿是没压缩的???!!! 你啥发行版???
<zsc> iMadper: insmod 支持?
<zsc> iMadper: 我的是debian...都是ko
<iMadper> zsc: debian都是ko?
<zsc> 没有外部自编译模块
<iMadper> zsc: 点解
<zsc> zsc@debian:/lib/modules/3.2.0-4-686-pae$ find . -name '*.gz'
<zsc> zsc@debian:/lib/modules/3.2.0-4-686-pae$ find . -name '*.bz2'
<zsc> 都是空的
<iMadper> zsc: ... 哦 ...
<iMadper> ls /usr/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/fs/fuse   => cuse.ko.gz  fuse.ko.gz
<zsc> iMadper: 新功能,没见过
<jusss> ./kernel/kernel/trace/ring_buffer_benchmark.ko.gz
<jusss> ./kernel/drivers/ata/pata_ninja32.ko.gz
<jusss> iMadper: arch内核模块全是压缩的呀
<iMadper> jusss: .
<jusss> zsc: debian的内核模块全是没压缩的？
<iMadper> jusss: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/development/chapter06/kmod.html   这个挺有意思的.
<alvin_rxg> Title: 6.53. Kmod-15 (@ linuxfromscratch.org)
<jusss> iMadper: 据说kmod不能自动卸载模块？
<iMadper> jusss: 自动卸载??
<jusss> iMadper: 当没有进程调用时，动态卸载这个模块
<iMadper> jusss: 进程????
<iMadper> jusss: 你在说什么?
<jusss> iMadper: 既然有insmod加载模块，应该也有卸载模块，
<iMadper> jusss: 但是, 啥叫自动卸载?
<jusss> iMadper: "在模块空闲时（即没有其它进程使用这个模块时）kerneld还可以动态卸载这个模块，后来kmod取代了kerneld,但kmod不能自动卸载模块"
<jusss> iMadper: 从网上看的。。。
<mao_> 大家好，我今天将那个老电脑装成debain了。
<iMadper> jusss: ... 没见过.
<iMadper> jusss: 不是很相信这东西...
<jusss> iMadper: insmod rmmod
 * gcell 正在升级F20
<iMadper> gcell: 走好.
<gcell> iMadper: 不要黑Fedora，Fedora还是很好的
<gcell> 虽然有很多毛病
<jusss> iMadper: http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=LREp8BHyl7yopZhh2d3cKhkzpafsDOs3Tf6C2P00MipqK4uB3fvLIVrMelhueDIuT1lp2dew5KoeWLKlfOZ9Cu_LF18lAe9YK4qil7dVs4e
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux内核模块使用指南_百度文库 (@ baidu.com)
<zsc> jusss: 多数module都是注册很多回调到内核框架中,你让他自动卸载.刚加载进去就卸怎么办...所谓加载就是设备变动表明需要这部分模块代码,刚自动加载进去注册好回调就等着用了,至于何时用就是未知的了,自动清理徒添烦恼
<Sm4rkey> fedora 20 mirror sync 不给力啊  好多源都开了天窗
<jusss> zsc: 哦
<jusss> “kerneld 一个 daemon，可负责自动呼叫 insmod 插入 module，是一个很方便的 daemon。它也同时查看，若某 module 插入後但很久没人在用了，就会把它拔出来，以省记忆体。”
<zsc> 问题是你怎么知道很久没人用呢?
<jusss> 不知道，
<onlylove> jusss: 你拔掉的下一秒，有人要用，然后你再把它装进去？
<jusss> onlylove: ...这又不是我说的，这应该去问kerneld
<jusss> onlylove: 难道你们都没用过kerneld?
<jusss> 什么是kerneld?
<Pudge> jusss: 为啥要用， 我们又不需要治疗
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道那是啥东西
<zsc> 似乎kernel module这块没有记录使用情况的机制..所以自动卸载目前来说还不成熟..kerneld只负责加载
<jusss> onlylove: http://www.360doc.com/content/08/0703/14/36491_1393274.shtml
<alvin_rxg> Title: linux 内核动态载入module (@ 360doc.com)
<onlylove> jusss: 我不理解你这个东西是咋回事，这样吧，我呢有个扫描仪，连上，有驱动，这个没问题吧，但是我的扫描仪，半年用不了一次
<onlylove> jusss: 然后这个mod是咋处理的，因为设备连着，所以就一直在kernel里面？
<abineQ> l
<black_angel> iMadper: 看来你是对的，arch linux 安装 grub 的时候竟然报 syntax error.
<jusss> onlylove: ...我怎么知道，又不是我写的kerneld,我又没在它还活着时用它，按理你们一开始那会而应该用它呀，2.0.x好像是它
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<iMadper> black_angel: 怎么会?
<iMadper> black_angel: 我以前装过grub的, 没问题.
<onlylove> jusss: 或者再干脆点，我这扫描仪，半年开机一次
<onlylove> jusss: 然后不开机的这段时间里面，kernel怎么处理
<jusss> onlylove: 我开始用ubuntu 10.10时，内核都已经2.6.x了，你呢？你第一次用linux时，内核是多少？
<jusss> black_angel: arch安装grub报错？
<uuair> 都在啊？扯会淡啊
<black_angel> jusss: 是呀，我在安装 arch，现在是到安装 grub 的那一步
<abineQ> 你们还不睡觉？
<black_angel> jusss: grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 就直接报 syntax error 了
<jusss> black_angel: 擦，arch的grub怎么没分grub-efi grub-pc grub-legacy
<jusss> black_angel: 我pacman只搜到了core/grub 1:2.00.1282.g5ae5c54-1
<onlylove> jusss: 我真没用过2.0
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候不懂，不过是debian4，而且2.6的寿命很长，长到多久我也不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 2.6貌似的确很长
<zsc> 2.6是一次彻底的革命
<zsc> 2.5中做了大量改动
<iMadper> 主要是2.4太渣了
<uuair> onlylove：我记得你，被抢劫的哥们，哈哈
<onlylove> uuair: 然后呢
<iMadper> black_angel: 你不贴你的命令和报错信息...
<uuair> onlylove：忘了。。。起码这里我认识一个人了
<jusss> iMadper: arch的grub能自动分辨然后安装grub? 不分grub-efi grub-pc grub-legacy?
<iMadper> jusss: 不分吧? 我不用grub的
<onlylove> uuair: 我这里认识一堆人，有毛用
<iMadper> jusss: 我直接用efi boot manager了
<jusss> iMadper: 我一直在用grub,但是没把grub装系统了，每次都是U盘开机。。。
<uuair> onlylove：呵呵，有意思啊，很多年后回想这么一大堆ID在一起说话，也挺有意思的。我认识的IRC里的人，没一个人还玩这个了，不过有回忆还挺好的。
<iMadper> jusss:  grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=$esp --bootloader-id=grub --recheck --debug   or     grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck --debug /dev/sda
<iMadper> jusss: 自己指定.
<iMadper> uuair: 有啥有意思的? qq群还不是一堆id在一起说话?
<uuair> iMadper: 场合不一样咯，一个地儿一个习惯。
<zsc> jusss: 2.6基本稳定后,版本号老是变第3个数,但发现有些不高大上,就直接奔3.x.x了
<jusss> zsc: 真的变得太快了。。。从2.6直接3.x
<jusss> zsc: 2.7 2.8 2.9呢
<zsc> jusss: 没错,就是这么拽
<jusss> zsc: 现在版本号变的也很快，半个月感觉变了4个版本了，
<iMadper> 马上就4.xxx了, 你们没看linus前两周的邮件?
<zsc> jusss: 现在的变动节奏快多了,号上没那么保守了
<Sm4rkey> 都变成版本帝了
<jusss> iMadper: 没有。。。新闻组里的信息？
<iMadper> jusss: lkml
<zsc> iMadper: 貌似要打造超稳定内核
<abineQ> 那是版本帝刷存在感的节奏
 * zsc 等到主号比fedora都大,他的阴谋就得逞了
<abineQ> 都是谷歌Chrome浏览器起的头
<Sm4rkey> chrome 面前  谁好意思自称版本帝
<jusss> iMadper: arch的版本号怎么是时间，不用其它的
<onlylove> jusss: 因为是滚动发行
<jusss> onlylove: 一直不理解这个“滚动”
<Pudge> jusss: 滚动就是，更新没有版本限制
<onlylove> jusss: ubuntu有版本号，半年一发
<abineQ> jusss: 你看见足球在地上滚来滚去了没
<onlylove> jusss: 跨版升级经常会死
<jusss> 好吧，还是不明白
<onlylove> jusss: 滚动升级，就没版本号这么一说了
<abineQ> 跨版本就如同是上大台阶
<abineQ> 硬件运行环境没优化好
<abineQ> 还没磨合好，又要升级了
<iMadper> jusss: http://lwn.net/Articles/572706/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux 3.12 released .. and no merge window yet .. and 4.0 plans? [LWN.net] (@ lwn.net)
<zsc> jusss: 他的包在动态更新中,有新的就跟进...不像debian,某个版本的某个包是固定的
<jusss> zsc: 哦
<abineQ> Debian还是很赞的说
<jusss> zsc: 这样滚动不是很好吗？
<abineQ> jusss: 是可以用上最新的特性
<abineQ> jusss: 最新的内核
 * zsc 在用debian
<Sm4rkey> 个人用户 滚动更新最好   服务器 还是稳定为上
<abineQ> zsc: 额，我也要用Debian了
<iMadper> Sm4rkey: 服务器, 更新个啥?!
<zsc> jusss: 对不喜欢玩系统的用户,更新是种负担
<abineQ> 发行版最好支持10年
<iMadper> Sm4rkey: 哪个sa嫌自己太清闲了?
<iMadper> abineQ: rhel 13年支持.
<jusss> zsc: 包跟内核版本有关？
<abineQ> iMadper: 那是花钱才有的支持
<zsc> jusss: 没有,内核和系统相关性不大
<iMadper> abineQ: 不花钱哪里有支持???
<iMadper> abineQ: 你给ubuntu报kernelbug, 人家想修就修, 不想修就不理你.
<Sm4rkey> iMadper: 现在更新太方便了吗  随手一个命令将update了   对Sun用户来说  可能都不存在更新这个意识
<iMadper> abineQ: 但是给rhel报, 绝对一帮kernel开发研究怎么修
<abineQ> 嗯，Ubuntu就这点不受社区待见了
<iMadper> Sm4rkey: 随手升级 == 渣渣sa
<iMadper> abineQ: 别的社区也是呀. arch社区也是呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，其实安全补丁还是要打的，debian的stable经常更新安全部分的
<iMadper> abineQ: 人家没拿你钱, 没这义务. 喜欢就修, 不喜欢就不修
<abineQ> 所以红帽赚钱的干活
<Sm4rkey> iMadper: 有道理 运行才是硬道理
 * iMadper 唉, 不废话了, 加班去
<abineQ> iMadper: 还加什么班啊？
<abineQ> iMadper: 该钻被窝了
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以人都用红帽
<onlylove> iMadper: 半夜加班？
<abineQ> onlylove: 红帽的影响力不容忽视
<onlylove> abineQ: 那是自然，红帽对kernel的贡献很大的
<abineQ> 嗯
<zsc> 红毛作为一个企业级系统必须重视内核稳定和内核安全
<abineQ> 这是他们赚钱的根基
<Sm4rkey> 是贡献最大吧
<abineQ> 是他们的饭碗
<slimya> hello
<abineQ> 如果他们都不重视自己的饭碗，他们就不用在业界混下去了
<slimya> 哇卡。居然有人在。。
<jusss> 据说ms和intel也对kernel有贡献
<black_angel> mirrors.163.com 怎么回事好慢呀
<jusss> intel还可以理解，那ms就不明白了
<jusss> black_angel: 163早挂了
<jusss> black_angel: 换sohu或日本的吧
<black_angel> jusss: 刚才还在用着的，突然就不行了
<iMadper> jusss: ms的虚拟化. 还有ms对其他虚拟化(linux as host)的支持
<jusss> black_angel: 我这163早挂了
<slimya> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ 这个源靠谱点
<alvin_rxg> Title: mirrors.kernel.org (@ kernel.org)
<lincan> 163的源确实有点慢。
<slimya> tsinghua的源也是最近出问题。
<black_angel> 没想到日本的也这么快
<zsc> 跟着安全更新可以研究时髦hack....
<zsc> 处理器的技术革新的首要推销对象就是内核开发者
<jusss> black_angel: iMadper的推荐。。。日本源
<onlylove> jusss: ms的贡献基本都是hyper-v的
<onlylove> jusss: 岛国的源咋了，你在这个位置，除了国内，就台湾和岛国快
<abineQ> IBM对Linux的贡献也是很大的
<abineQ> jusss: 你在哪里啊
<zsc> 大型系统IBM才是行家...
<jusss> abineQ: 天朝河北
<abineQ> jusss: 下雪了没？
<jusss> abineQ: 有的地方下了，我们这没下，
<abineQ> 哦
<abineQ> zsc: 嗯，IBM有开发者社区
<jusss> onlylove: 什么是映像
<abineQ> zsc: 上面有一系列的比较高质量的Linux文档
<zsc> abineQ: 高大上的技术我基本用不上...IBM那的论文有的水平高,但2/3是水
<onlylove> jusss: mirror
<jusss> onlylove: 为什么说内核是内核映像
<jusss> onlylove: 不懂
<abineQ> IMG
<abineQ> 说的是IMG
<onlylove> jusss: 我对映像和镜像这俩概念一直不明白
<jusss> abineQ: image又是啥
<abineQ> 就是你说的映像啊
<jusss> onlylove: mirror就是复制吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不过我现在把iso以及各种源叫镜像
<onlylove> jusss: mirror的本意是镜子
<jusss> onlylove: 但是image就不知道了
<abineQ> mirror就是复制的，叫做镜像
<jusss> abineQ: 那image呢
<abineQ> image就是相片啊，映射形成的图像
<onlylove> jusss: 答不知道，因为image有图片的意思
<abineQ> 将文件系统映射成一个img文件
<zsc> 那个是不是和嵌入式有点关系呀,比如要把内核文件烧到flash上
<onlylove> 对于映像这个东西，一直很模糊
<onlylove> 所以通常都叫image
<Pudge> 一个意思，mirror用于网站，img用于文件
<abineQ> 按照文件系统原来的结构映射
<jussss> 断电了
<abineQ> jusss那你还能说话/
<abineQ> ??
<zsc> 嵌入式的内核是独立放的,不和文件系统放一块,成为烧录映像
<jussss> 手机上的
<abineQ> 树莓派的安装方式就是用映像文件安装的
<abineQ> dd命令
<jussss> 还有文件系统映像
<abineQ> 文件系统映像就是img
<jussss> 映像这个名称不了解
<onlylove> abineQ: 通常会说，download a disk image，不会说 download a disk mirror
<zsc> 对,文件系统也是一个映像文件,所以和嵌入式的烧录有关系..
<onlylove> 我怎么突然想起，当年苹果刚换x86的时候，黑苹果就是用dd装的
<abineQ> 一般mirror指网站的镜像
<onlylove> 貌似是04年？
<zsc> 镜像是说,源的多个副本的意思
<abineQ> dd命令就是现在安卓系统刷机要做的事情
<jussss> zsc: 那映像呢？
<onlylove> 我想知道映像这东西是不是台湾的it术语
<abineQ> jusss 是日本的术语
<zsc> jussss: 就是嵌入式的烧录呀,要把这个映像烤到flash上
<zsc> 就像印钞票
<onlylove> jussss: 其实我觉得是一回事，有个是台湾术语
<abineQ> 这个 映像一看就是日本的
<onlylove> jussss: 各种光盘镜像，都是把光盘原样做成一个文件，和镜子一个道理
<abineQ> 你们看那些繁体字习惯么？
<jussss> 百度百科解释，内核在pc上以文件形式存在就是映像文件
<abineQ> 看繁体中文的时候
<onlylove> abineQ: 不排除台湾的可能，日本好用假名直接把英文拼出来
<watermelonjuice> hi
<watermelonjuice> what is chun bai zhi ma?
<alvin_rxg> watermelonjuice: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *MjMC-+=`*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<onlylove> abineQ: 繁体中文还好，我就是习惯了大陆的it术语，看台湾术语略别扭
<onlylove> abineQ: 各种体，硬体软体韧体
<onlylove> abineQ: 再就是猫，叫数据机
<onlylove> 我靠，候总不在
<onlylove> iMadper: 在不在，出来
<abineQ> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> 那二货又来了
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: context plz.
<abineQ> onlylove: 那个？
<watermelonjuice> iMadper: it's some type of seeds I bought
<onlylove> iMadper: 废话毛，直接bankick
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: food material or something others?
<watermelonjuice> food material
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: ok, sesame
<onlylove> iMadper: 纯白芝麻，事情真多
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: white sesame
<watermelonjuice> thanks
<onlylove> iMadper: 别和这老外废话
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: np
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么了?
<abineQ> 不是老外吧？
<iMadper> onlylove: 能帮就帮呗.
<abineQ> 估计是假洋鬼子
<zsc> 这个老外经常来,基本认定是洋鬼子
<jussss> zsc: 那内核文件是要烧录到什么位置？
<zsc> jussss: 嵌入式就是烧到flash的某个确定的位置,一般有bootloader负责,从tftp读,然后写到flash
<jussss> zsc: 那pc呢？
<iMadper> jussss: /boot
<iMadper> jussss: 放在这里面.
<zsc> jussss: pc就直接在文件系统里
<onlylove> iMadper: 帮毛，你知道上次为啥候总把这货bankick了
<iMadper> jussss: 或者如果是efi boot manager的话, 放在你的efi partition里面
<zsc> jussss: bios引导lilo或grub,lilo或grub从文件系统读内核加载到内存
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我上次不在
<jussss> iMadper: 内核文件要烧录进/boot?
<iMadper> jussss: 我们说拷贝, 不说烧录
<onlylove> iMadper: 这货有种族主义，看不起中国人
<zsc> jussss: 内核在文件系统里,烧录的意思是固话到ROM中
<abineQ> 6 吋的 2,560 x 1,440 分辨率屏幕
<jussss> zsc: 哦
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 我没看到, 等我再看到的时候, 我回kb的
<iMadper> s/回/会/
<abineQ> 现在手机的屏幕分辨率都甩笔记本好几条街了
<onlylove> iMadper: 就因为家乐福一个圣女果还是个啥的名字，他觉得土豆和番茄不是一个东西，然后和蛋蛋说，你要教育他们
<zsc> abineQ: 做的太小了还要放投影仪下面.....
<onlylove> iMadper: 候总踢掉一次之后，说中国人喜欢暴力，外国人如何如何
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后就直接+b了
<abineQ> 这个估计是来泡妹子的节奏
<abineQ> 学中国话泡妹子
<onlylove> iMadper: 那东西叫什么管他们鸟事
<iMadper> onlylove: 等我看到, 我觉得需要的话, 我会kickban的
<onlylove> abineQ: 学中国话？
<onlylove> abineQ: 你开玩笑，你觉得学说话容易还是学汉字容易
<abineQ> 有个非洲小国的王子在微博上直接喊话某女星做他妃子
<abineQ> 外国人就是大胆
<jussss> 看电影去了，
<abineQ> jusss 额
<abineQ> 跑了
<onlylove> abineQ: 那小王子不知道娱乐圈规则或者不在乎
<onlylove> abineQ: 要不就是脑袋进水了
<abineQ> 额，
<abineQ> 那是个黑面和尚
<onlylove> abineQ: 他不是停电了么
<onlylove> abineQ: 停电了还敢用手机看电影？
<abineQ> onlylove: 用手机看电影啊
<abineQ> onlylove: 有移动电源
<abineQ> LOL
<onlylove> abineQ: 手机没电了咋整
<abineQ> 不过，我也不喜欢用手机看电影
<abineQ> 吃电多
<kuromaru> 新人报道
<abineQ> 嗯
<kuromaru> 想买个树莓派学习linux不知是否可行
<abineQ> kuromaru: 你有电脑了没？
<kuromaru> 有的笔记本y460
<onlylove> kuromaru: 有电脑买毛树莓
<kuromaru> 看着比较稀罕
<abineQ> onlylove: 用来折腾还是可以的
<abineQ> kuromaru: 可以的
<abineQ> kuromaru: 你舍得花钱不？
<kuromaru> 因为这东西才想学linux的
<onlylove> kuromaru: 不舍得格式化硬盘就用虚拟机
<kuromaru> 学很烧钱么，我不知道啊
<zsc> 树莓有个视频端子,可以做机顶盒
<abineQ> kuromaru: 这树莓派可实现的很多方案
<onlylove> kuromaru: 建议用vbox，表用wmware
<abineQ> 机顶盒是其中一个
<zsc> 缺点是没有sata口
<abineQ> zsc: 可以用扩展板卡实现SATA
<kuromaru> 必须单系统才能运行不能和windows共存么
<lincan> 树莓不错， 可玩玩。
<onlylove> abineQ: 我对树莓的用处，只能说……感觉没啥，但是很佩服那些把树莓玩出花样的
<kuromaru> 你们说格式化
<abineQ> 或者用USB HUD
<zsc> abineQ: 接那个位置?
<abineQ> hub
<abineQ> GPIO
<onlylove> kuromaru: 可以和windows共存
<zsc> abineQ: 晕
<onlylove> kuromaru: 但是各种驱动问题折腾死你
<abineQ> onlylove: 啥驱动啊？
<zsc> abineQ: gpio还可以考虑,usb和移动硬盘没区别
<abineQ> 有嗯不用什么驱动了
<onlylove> abineQ: 他那个是y480，自然是双显卡
<kuromaru> 单系统呢驱动会有问题么
<abineQ> 树莓派已经变成一个平台了
<onlylove> kuromaru: 单系统就windows，你现在啥也别想，先在虚拟机上玩熟练再说
<abineQ> 用树莓派的好处就是可以随便折腾
<onlylove> kuromaru: 你根本还不知道我说的驱动问题是啥意思
<zsc> 很多发行版都支持树莓
<kuromaru> 有没有书籍推荐呢。。我计算机学的不是很好
<abineQ> Ubuntu就没有支持树莓派
<abineQ> 不过没有关系，有Debian支持就好了
<kuromaru> 我是460
<kuromaru> 双显卡没错
<abineQ> 树莓派的系统都不断在优化当中
<onlylove> 书……没有
<kuromaru> 有人推荐鸟哥的
<iMadper> kuromaru: 不用想太多, 直接开始用就是了
<abineQ> 买树莓派真是是很划算了，
<onlylove> kuromaru: 一样，怎么，你要说你的460没有独立显卡？
<kuromaru> 。。。。毕竟没c
<kuromaru> 有的
<kuromaru> 英伟达的卡
<kuromaru> 还有个gpu
<kuromaru> 双显卡
<onlylove> kuromaru: 鸟哥的书是centos的，这边是ubuntu，很多东西不一样，对新手来说
<abineQ> 不能制动切换
<zsc> abineQ: 我有个tq210,nnd,android做的很垃圾,还部分驱动闭源
<abineQ> 嗯
<kuromaru> 笔记本不能格的情况怎么办呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 你让他直接在物理机上装，然后显卡不干活还发烫，让他到论坛上去骂街？
<abineQ> 先别格式化了
<kuromaru> 我做ui设计的得用好多软件
<abineQ> 建议你先用虚拟机
<abineQ> kuromaru: 你先用虚拟机练习练习
<onlylove> kuromaru: 和你说了，虚拟机先玩熟了再说
<abineQ> 等熟悉了再说
<kuromaru> 树莓派呢
<abineQ> 树莓派比较简单啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个问题解决不了吗?
<kuromaru> 可以装linux吧
<abineQ> 只要有Linux系统基础都可以折腾了
<abineQ> 树莓派小孩都会安装
<kuromaru> 行的话就现在上面折腾
<onlylove> abineQ: 你和他慢慢聊，不听劝就看着他作死，多少不知道分区被格盘的
<onlylove> iMadper: 能解决，但是对于新手来说
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥问题都不许要解决, 那还学个屁...
 * iMadper 今晚是写不出来了. 睡觉
<abineQ> 树莓派用来和模型船结合比较好玩
<onlylove> iMadper: 我学windows的时候也没啥问题要解决，如果说有，我要用windows玩游戏
<iMadper> onlylove: 学windows干啥? 读毛德操?
<abineQ> 在一个模型快艇上面安装树莓派系统，用无线连接遥控
<iMadper> onlylove: 还是powershell?
<onlylove> iMadper: 那时候学的是dos啊，windows图形界面不会操作啊
 * Shujenchang 無聊中
<onlylove> iMadper: 管理系统，安装软件，都要学啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 好吧...
<zsc> abineQ: 进水了怎么办
<iMadper> onlylove: 装软件不就是在解决问题吗...
<kuromaru> 学设计出身怎么破。。。
 * iMadper 不争了, 你赢了, 睁不开眼了. 睡觉. 
<abineQ> zsc: 怎么会进水啊，做防水处理啊，
<iMadper> kuromaru: 我是学水产养殖的
<kuromaru> 作死是说我么
<onlylove> iMadper: 特别是那个神奇的注册表
<onlylove> iMadper: 问题在于很多小白对终端这东西很抵制
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道为啥
<zsc> abineQ: 能遥控出什么花样?
<abineQ> onlylove: 终端是个好东西
<onlylove> iMadper: 再就是论坛有N多硬盘有数据被格式化的惨案了
<abineQ> zsc: 看你的想象力了
<abineQ> zsc: 花样是人玩出来的
<kuromaru> 。。。。。。不明觉厉
<Pudge> iMadper: 你不是学园林的么，怎么成水产养殖了！
<zsc> abineQ: 前后左右?
<kuromaru> 所以我不敢在电脑上玩
<abineQ> zsc: 装上摄像头拍视频
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnnd, 困的睁不开眼了你丫才上线...
<kuromaru> 打算买树莓派
<iMadper> Pudge: 碎叫去了, 明天再跟你扯淡
<onlylove> kuromaru: 为了你和你的系统以及你系统上的软件的安全，请先用虚拟机学习，或者你就直接买树莓折腾吧
<kuromaru> 晚安
<abineQ> kuromaru: 建议买两个树莓派
<abineQ> 比较好玩
<kuromaru> (⊙o⊙)…
<onlylove> abineQ: 还好你没建议他买一堆组个集群
<abineQ> 我都想多买几个树莓派
<abineQ> LOL
<kuromaru> 先买一个吧弄半天玩不会岂不是浪费
<abineQ> 每个树莓派跑一种应用
<abineQ> 过瘾啊
<kuromaru> 编程的话我只会一点xcode还是交互设计必须学的
<abineQ> 两个用来跑OpenELEC
<abineQ> 一个用来跑离线下载
<kuromaru> 土豪咱们做朋友吧
<onlylove> abineQ: 毛过瘾，我手里一堆服务器，一个跑一个应用，随便带宽就1G
<abineQ> onlylove: 你土豪
<kuromaru> 土豪给跪了
<onlylove> abineQ: 可惜要做虚拟化，于是上面多了一堆虚拟机
<zsc> kuromaru: 新基友诞生了,庆祝
<kuromaru> 来个煎饼加十个鸡蛋
<abineQ> onlylove: 买10个树莓派才多少钱
<kuromaru> 3000最多
<abineQ> 一个土豪金的钱就可以拥有10套专用的小服务器了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我一直在啊
<abineQ> 同时跑10种不同的应用
<Pudge> iMadper: 只是在忙
<abineQ> Pudge: 你在，那你又不吭声
<onlylove> abineQ: 毛线土豪，都不是我的，我可以拿来用而已
<onlylove> abineQ: 一个400,10个够买个新笔记本了
<Pudge> abineQ: 无话可说，干嘛要出生
<abineQ> onlylove: 笔记本不能分身
<zsc> 10个做集群,兴许比笔记本强
<abineQ> onlylove: 笔记本没有分身的好处
<abineQ> 我可以在不同的地方部署
<zsc> 1个1G,10个就10G,比笔记本强
<kuromaru> 树莓派上能跑什么
<abineQ> 笔记本显然不能用来跑那些服务器应用
<abineQ> 树莓派能跑的应用可多了
<abineQ> 就是没有那么多树莓派可以用啊
<abineQ> 我列举几个，OpenELEC
<abineQ> Raspbian跑离线下载
<onlylove> abineQ: 我揪出个来，专门来个DOS，你的小服务器就交代了
<onlylove> abineQ: 树莓不能玩dota2
<onlylove> abineQ: 10个也不行
<kuromaru> 不用说了听不懂等到了再说吧
<abineQ> 额
<kuromaru> 现在平板装了个andirc和你们聊天
<abineQ> onlylove: 树莓派可以玩别的游戏，
<kuromaru> dos？
<kuromaru> ddos还是
<abineQ> DOS模拟器
<kuromaru> 囧你们纯高手
<abineQ> 树莓派可以用来扫描无线网络
<abineQ> 日夜不停的跑
<kuromaru> 不如我们比下谁做的网站漂亮吧
<Sm4rkey> .....
<abineQ> kuromaru: 我们又不是做网站的
<zsc> 看来美工不错呀
<kuromaru> 这样才能给我留点自尊啊
<abineQ> zsc: 嗯
<kuromaru> 我做ui的
<zsc> 乃在这找自尊......没戏
<kuromaru> 主要还是手机方面的
<kuromaru> 我又有自知之明找了个人少的时候
<abineQ> kuromaru: 看你应该是要开发IOS应用的节奏
<zsc> 你倒是贴图呀,等着看呢
<kuromaru> 我想想还是找日的节奏
<kuromaru> 还是算了吧
<kuromaru> 安安心心装孙子
<abineQ> kuromaru: 你要比做网站好看，应该去设计网站的论坛上去着
<zsc> 这里没有做美工的..你放心
<abineQ> zsc: 美工也吃香啊
<zsc> 啊斌
<zsc> abineQ: 美工是艺术范畴的
<abineQ> 苹果那金牌设计师就是靠美工吃饭的
<zsc> abineQ: 高端大气,最重要的是上档次,就靠美工
<abineQ> 嗯
<abineQ> 要是美工不好，产品再牛也没人看上眼
<kuromaru> 苹果ios7
<kuromaru> 很丑
<kuromaru> 现任设计师有色弱
<abineQ> kuromaru: 你做一个出来让大家看看
<zsc> 关键不在审美如何,关键是没有稀缺,艺术也是这样
<kuromaru> 别嘲讽我了求留条活路
<abineQ> 有些软件的设计是反人类的
<kuromaru> 我只是发表自己的一些观点
<abineQ> kuromaru: 没嘲讽你啊，我们是这样说而已
<kuromaru> 苹果是现在的风向标没错
<abineQ> kuromaru: 没有恶意的
<abineQ> kuromaru: 我们在这里聊天，
<zsc> 你看服饰项链神码的,就是一个新奇
<kuromaru> 但是ios7用了大量高饱和度，长投影渐变。
<abineQ> iOS7还有很多地方需要打磨了
<kuromaru> 这三种看起来就不算很舒服尤其是在扁平化设计上
<zsc> ....专业....abineQ你觉得呢
<kuromaru> 我知道你们没恶意，国内irc这里人最多吧
<zsc> kuromaru: 要的就是没有,大街上到处是,几k岂不是白花了
<abineQ> 嗯，这里的人最多
<zsc> 人家一看,好奇特就觉得你这几k买到了档次
<abineQ> 在QQ上面有很多树莓派的群，都是爆满
<zsc> 再一看那个水果,就觉得高端大气
<abineQ> vertu的手机最丑
<kuromaru> 这东西比QQ上档次
<Sm4rkey> 有了水果  在朋友面前显得比较 高大上
<kuromaru> 不可否认它很贵
<abineQ> 其实水果都不算贵了
<kuromaru> 哪怕土豪金再丑价格摆在那
<Sm4rkey> 我第一台mac 在朋友面前得瑟了好久
<Sm4rkey> 现在已经每感觉了
<abineQ> 你看诺基亚那时候一个7210的手机都要4000多快去
<kuromaru> 你会xcode么
<zsc> 没会的吧
<abineQ> 诺基亚那时候如日中天
<zsc> xcode算是狂拽酷炫吊炸天
<kuromaru> 诺基亚asha210
<Shujenchang> vertu也有android了
<kuromaru> 学会了挺吃香
<abineQ> Xcode被一个MM叫做插扣的
<Sm4rkey> XP 后遗症
<Sm4rkey> 插屁
<abineQ> 嗯
<kuromaru> 我们也这么叫
<abineQ> 听了特变扭
<kuromaru> app你们怎么叫
<Shujenchang> XD
<Sm4rkey> 爱普
<abineQ> 听起来如同xxoo
<kuromaru> 说诶 屁屁罚工作。。。
<abineQ> 叉叉圈圈
<abineQ> kuromaru: 你用的什么平板电脑？
<kuromaru> 忽然没人说话了
<kuromaru> 安卓的
<Shujenchang> 0.0
<abineQ> 什么牌子的啊啊啊啊啊啊啊？
<kuromaru> 国产
<abineQ> 安卓的那么多
<zsc> abineQ: 你有几个树莓?
<abineQ> 一大堆都是
<kuromaru> 五元素x3
<abineQ> zsc: 两个树莓派
<abineQ> zsc: 一个是国产的，一个是英国版的
<zsc> abineQ: 偶还以为一大堆呢,想要个
 * Shujenchang 感覺貌似被當空氣了...
<kuromaru> 很低端的平板不过看视频不错
<abineQ> kuromaru: 嗯，电池耐用么？能用几个小时？
<kuromaru> 你就发俩表情
<kuromaru> 存在感睾才奇怪
<Sm4rkey> android 不必奢望了
<abineQ> zsc: 额，
<abineQ> 安卓的体验太烂了
<abineQ> 浏览网页超烂
<abineQ> 都不知道用来干吗
<kuromaru> 一天吧一直用
<kuromaru> 烂么
<kuromaru> 没感觉
<kuromaru> 这东西怎么发图
<kuromaru> 我截图给看下
<abineQ> zsc: 嗯，我说的一大堆是说安卓国产的一大堆
<abineQ> kuromaru: 发到别的地方
<zsc> 嵌入式平台不稳定,不然开源跟上来就没android什么事了...好吧,跟你要看来是没戏了
<kuromaru> 因为开源啊
<abineQ> 然后把图片的地址贴上来
<kuromaru> 好复杂
<abineQ> 安卓就是个伪劣产品
<abineQ> 安卓都不是真正的自由开源软件
<Sm4rkey> 怎么讲
<abineQ> 安卓就是和钓鱼打窝一个样子的
<abineQ> 你见过人家去江边钓鱼没有
<kuromaru> 现在弄个空间和域名多少钱打算用wordpress弄个个人小站
<Sm4rkey> 见过
<abineQ> 为了吸引鱼群过来
<abineQ> 人家就去撒了很多的饵料做窝
<kuromaru> 钓鱼好低端不都炸么
<abineQ> 炸鱼是杀鸡取卵的做法
<Sm4rkey> google 是要养鱼啊
<kuromaru> 😱
<abineQ> 安卓的的做法也是如此
<abineQ> 安卓就是撒了很多的饵料
<abineQ> 吸引鱼群
<abineQ> 过来
<kuromaru> 感觉wp以后会强大
<zsc> wordpress是啥?
<abineQ> 安卓成了谷歌的渔场
<kuromaru> 软硬件结合的除了苹果只有他了
<kuromaru> wordpress是个微博的东西
<zsc> android在开发系统指出还是投了钱的.开发还算成功
<kuromaru> php的
<abineQ> 那些手机厂家就是在江边打鱼的人家
<abineQ> kuromaru: 浪费钱
<Sm4rkey> 红帽 怎么就不出个 Fedora 的笔记本呢  软件企业搞硬件貌似最近很流行
<zsc> android不是软硬结合的
<kuromaru> 是啊
<abineQ> zsc: 很显然不是软硬结合
<zsc> 所谓搞硬件就是嵌入式而已,太平凡
<kuromaru> 屏幕尺寸都不一样
<abineQ> zsc: 是厂家弄硬件，谷歌放出软件
<kuromaru> 老罗你们怎么看
<abineQ> 然后，厂家自己根据自己的需要定制修改
<zsc> 所谓搞嵌入式,多数设备都在soc里,没有太大的pcb生产难度,随便代工就ok
<abineQ> 老罗就是折腾
<kuromaru> 不过交互感觉确实抓住心理了
<Sm4rkey> Google 才买了 摩托罗拉呀  这是要自己搞的节奏
<abineQ> 老罗这些都没有任何优势可言
<zsc> Sm4rkey: google不会去搞手机吧..
<zsc> abineQ: 老罗是谁
<zsc> 奥,知道了
<abineQ> 老罗都是炒作刷一笔
<kuromaru> 锤子系统
<Sm4rkey> 锥子手机 吹了一年多了吧  连根毛都没见   小米路由都出了
<kuromaru> 前两天兑换了个天猫魔盒
<zsc> 锤子个鸟,他都看见了什么,天知道
<zsc> abineQ: 厂家弄啥硬件,都在soc层解决了,厂家就是设计外观,规划布局,然后各种代工
<kuromaru> 树莓派配块啥显示器
<kuromaru> 小的那种液晶屏
<zsc> 用电视就行
<kuromaru> 电视老妈用
<abineQ> 可以用HDMI的显示器
<kuromaru> 台式机老爸
<zsc> abineQ: 没见有hdmi口呀
<kuromaru> 有的
<kuromaru> 想要小的类似平板的那种液晶屏
<abineQ> 树莓派有HDMI接口
<zsc> kuromaru: 不行
<abineQ> kuromaru: 那些小屏幕贵的要死
<zsc> kuromaru: 关键是没接口
<kuromaru> 还不如单独买个大显示器啊
<zsc> 买个hdmi的显示器吧
<abineQ> zsc:嗯，
<abineQ> 明显买个显示器舒服多了
<kuromaru> 看到有外姐接的那种小的啊
<kuromaru> 两百
<zsc> 树莓的显示核心支持多大的分辨率?
<kuromaru> 看到普通22的才两百
<kuromaru> 那次你们不说话我就以为我掉了
<devilrock111> 嗯
<kuromaru> 没声了
<abineQ> 1080p
<kuromaru> @@
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-19
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好呀
<knownbad> 早
<mk3548208> zao
<sjd_zeus> http://bbs.musicool.cn/thread-481939-1-1.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 汽车专用音乐合集碟《在路上发烧升级版 20CD》[WAV+CUE/百度云] - 华语无损音乐 - 炫音音乐论坛 - Powered by Discuz! (@ musicool.cn)
<black_angel> 新安装好的 arch linux 即没有 sudo 也没有  ifconfig 命令，缺少什么包没安装呢？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37674
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 越来越多的学生服用兴奋剂提高成绩 (@ solidot.org)
<yunfan> 没钱就用这个 有钱不还是有买什么 xx一号 提高学习成绩么
<onlylove> 头一次知道这东西
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37675
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 当局要求网站制止人肉搜索等网络暴力行为 (@ solidot.org)
<imtxc> 早
<black_angel> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37673
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 瑞典男子因上传电影被罚400万，因上传低质量版本加罚30万 (@ solidot.org)
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 射鸡蛋好久不见
<imtxc> black_angel: 安装 sudo
<imtxc> black_angel: 用 ip 代替 ifconfig
<imtxc> yunfan: 你的 nick 都回来了啊
<black_angel> imtxc: 怎么安装呢，我对arch 的安装不是特别懂
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37678
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | LG宣布Chrome OS一体机 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> x86的，被装windows的可能很大
<imtxc> black_angel: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Main_Page
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* ArchWiki (@ archlinux.org)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37681
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 中国法院判决动画片制作方要为儿童模仿暴力场景承担责任 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> 不知道怎么评价，小时候的哪吒闹海，那得多暴力
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37685
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 如何成功入侵Linux服务器 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> 就和用php不能入侵windows似的
<onlylove> http://edu.people.com.cn/n/2013/1215/c1053-23844414.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 高中女生被怀疑偷衣服 不堪人肉搜索投河自尽--教育--人民网 (@ people.com.cn)
<freeflying> onlylove, 你们hadoop有多少节点
<onlylove> freeflying: 额，测试的，因为是计算数据分离，所以节点是弹性的，我测试一般的数目很少，3个
<onlylove> freeflying: 我昨天实在不知道咋办，起了一个ping画了张图
<freeflying> onlylove, 那还搞毛的tcp优化啊
<freeflying> 真蛋疼
<onlylove> freeflying: 不是的，因为是要卖的东西
<onlylove> freeflying: 等到别人那就不知道几个点了
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果按照缺省设置的话，应该是3个数据3个计算，但是这个是弹性可调的
<onlylove> freeflying: 简单说，你可以写一个配置文件，指定你要几个节点
<freeflying> onlylove, 亲, 不用跟我说这个啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 不小心说多了……
<jiero> onlylove: 记录在案
<onlylove> jiero: 你妹……
<jiero> onlylove:   http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot 萝卜
<cherrot> jiero: 早~
<jiero> cherrot:  http://imagebin.org/282808
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<sujx> 在alsamixer里，card和chip都变成pulseaudio，怎么能改回来呢？
<jiero> maplebeats 你和 cherrot 串通好了一起来么。。。
<sujx> 现在没声音了。
<jiero> maplebeats cherrot 而且两个都是 quassel
<cherrot> jiero: ...
<cherrot> maplebeats: 早啊
<cherrot> jiero: 我们手挽手上班~ cc maplebeats
<imtxc> jiero: 你怎么从地里面挖出来一根黄瓜
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<jiero> cherrot maplebeats 照片啊。频道里第一对露面的基佬。
<cherrot> jiero:  怎么可能是第一对
<jiero> cherrot: 公开的唯一把。
<cherrot> jiero: 你把主席往哪搁e
<jiero> cherrot: 主席从来不在照片上露脸。
<cherrot> jiero: ...
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/building-a-tiny-arm-based-server
<alvin_rxg> Title: 构建一个微型的 ARM 服务器 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46988/59-hilarious-but-true-programming-quotes-for-software-developers
<alvin_rxg> Title: 程序员的 59 条搞笑但却真实无比的编程语录 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<eexpress> jiero: 照片呢？
<jiero> eexpress: 我期待 cherrot 发上来
<eexpress> 蛤蟆和mark露过脸
<cherrot> jiero: 不发  那是私房照
<cherrot> eexpress: mark ?
<eexpress> 和乐乐露过屁股
<eexpress> 背影。。
<eexpress> C记老大啊。 cherrot
 * cherrot (⊙０⊙) 漏过屁股。。
<eexpress> cherrot: 你没露过照片啊。你是叫兔子吧。
<cherrot> eexpress: 露过啊  和 jiero adam hamo huntxu 面基的时候
<eexpress> 我们没看过嘛
<cherrot> eexpress: 找 jiero 要吧  lol
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<eexpress> jiero 在山东吧。你们咋面基呢
<jiero> eexpress: 去过一次北京，
<cherrot> eexpress: jiero 来过一回帝都
<jiero> 北京是我到过最北端的地方
<eexpress> 一次就基了？lol
<eexpress> jiero: 你nick里面带ji
<jiero> eexpress: 啥。
<eexpress> 基呃罗
<eexpress> 跑了。lol
<jiero> bite you
<maplebeats> jiero: cherrot 妈蛋
<maplebeats> 两2货
<jiero> maplebeats: 。生气了
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神要兔子的照片么
<eexpress> 有？
<maplebeats> eexpress: 想要哪部分的
<maplebeats> eexpress: 菊花照要不要
<eexpress> 毛蓉蓉的部分？
<eexpress> 别乱说，要正面照片
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你哪来的我的照片，都是我拿相机的
<eexpress> cherrot: 估计瞎说的。别害怕
<imtxc> cherrot: 出柜了？
<imtxc> http://news.qq.com/a/20131219/003343.htm#pref=hdpicture#p=1 不错哎
<alvin_rxg> Title: 组图：美国男子一夫多妻被判合法引热议_新闻_腾讯网 (@ qq.com)
<cherrot> eexpress: 我觉得也是 还傲娇了
<eexpress> huntxu: 出来，露一个兔子的照片
<imtxc> eexpress: 最近长沙有个御姐很出名来着。。。 乃见过不
<eexpress> 不知道
<imtxc> caoliu 2013 年度第一美女啊
<eexpress> url
<black_angel> 人妖？
<imtxc> 不敢发啊
<eexpress> imtxc: 那你说屁。啥就不敢
<imtxc> eexpress: 被ban了咋办
<eexpress> no one care
<eexpress> 除开你发的是 iMadper的裸照
<onlylove> imtxc: 一共俩戴帽子的，剩下的俩是BOT
<eexpress> 目测都是bot。目前
<imtxc> eexpress: google 关键字嘛 长沙 御姐也哀伤
<iMadper> imtxc: 那个是第一美女??!?!?!?!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 疯了吧?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 这都啥口味?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 至少在论坛里面算第一了
<imtxc> iMadper: 笑起来挺好看啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 丧心病狂...
<imtxc> iMadper: 至少在达盖尔是第一，不服？
<eexpress> 没图。都删除了的。直接发
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个vps的tmux瓯问题 我重启了下 配置里用的是这个nick
<iMadper> imtxc: 达盖尔是啥?
<imtxc> g 达盖尔
<eexpress> 不发， 让 iMadper 办你。赶紧
<imtxc> 我在公司，也没法公开找啊。。。
<eexpress> 网上的都删除的啊。
<imtxc> 没有，昨天还看了在呢
<imtxc> 有视屏有图
<iMadper> imtxc: 视频你也找到了? ~lol
<huntxu> eexpress: 不給你
<imtxc> iMadper: CL 在线区就有。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 有几段，但是不全
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是在x8看到的.. 觉得不好看, 就没下载.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那女的得 175？
 * iMadper 不扯皮了. 测试去
<onlylove> imtxc: 我认识的人里，我觉得我够闲的没事干了，原来你比我还闲
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<microcai> 好啊！
<cherrot> imtxc: no pic you say a bird
<microcai> 一夫多妻都合法了啊 ！
<microcai> 天朝是不是马上要和国际接轨了 ？ 公仆们马上要把情人变合法妻子了
<imtxc> cherrot: 都把关键字和网站告诉你了
<onlylove> microcai: 摩门教
<imtxc> 入那个教难么
<onlylove> imtxc: 基督教的分支
<onlylove> imtxc: 除了圣经以外，多一本摩门经
<onlylove> imtxc: 据说那是以前的事情，现在不这样了
<cherrot> onlylove: 哪是基督分支啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 我对宗教没概念，所有看圣经的都是基督教
<onlylove> cherrot: 天主教，新教，摩门教，统统分不清
<cherrot> onlylove:  lol  魔门信魔鬼
<jiero> imtxc: 且。美女太多了。
<onlylove> cherrot: 原来听说感恩节的故事，然后觉得外国教派太复杂
<jiero> microcai: 我也想一夫多妻，
<imtxc> jiero: .. 但是能够了解得那么深入的美女不多啊
<jiero> microcai: 那样我就不怕找女朋友了
<onlylove> jiero: 都被别人找去了？
<jiero> onlylove: 至少没什么心里负担。提倡乱交
<onlylove> jiero: 乱交……
<microcai> 某女在菜市场买菜，看见前边有大妈卖黄瓜，于是上前去问黄瓜咋卖？大妈说：你是要吃还是要用？如果要用我给你取粗的！此女震惊了，大妈什么时候都这么开放的，于是去问怎么用？大妈说：切成片往脸上贴呀！
<jiero> microcai: 你。。。
<jiero> microcai: 没见过脸上贴片的？
<freeflying> jiero, 又伤害了你幼小纯洁的心灵了是吧
<jiero> freeflying: 不过黄瓜到底还能怎么用？
<palomino|working> 运用之妙，存乎一心 jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 我知道可以用来打人。。。
<palomino|working> 不错
<jiero> palomino|working: 那种硬的刺尖的。
<jiero> 狼牙棒天生
<palomino|working> 当狼牙棒用么
<jiero> palomino|working: 恩。
<palomino|working> 只见梁山好汉霹雳火秦明大吼一声，挥舞一条黄瓜冲到两军阵前。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。飞竹签。。。
<onlylove> 破马又捣蛋
<jiero> 哇撒 。http://www.desura.com/ 今天游戏都不到 ￥10
<alvin_rxg> Title: Games | Desura (@ desura.com)
<jiero> 不可思议啊
<microcai> 中国是一房一妻制，所以只要你有房，大房二房三房四房。。。。。遍地都是！
<jiero> microcai: 。。。
<black_angel> microcai: 果然看到问题核心了
<jiero> microcai: 所以限制个人盖房是这个意思么
<jiero> microcai: 免得某人修建后宫
<mk3548208> microcai: 看到了问题的本质呀
<jiero> 难道故宫真的有5000间房？
<microcai> 何止
<palomino|working> 故宫传说有9999间，实际统计貌似不到
<jiero> 故宫在清朝最多时有9999.5间房，后来减少一些现在还有8707间（而此“间”并非现今房间之概念，此处“间”指四根房柱所形成的空间）。
<jiero> 9999.5 。。。
<jiero> 半间是给皇帝住的
<tryit> 有人用gnome 3吗？
<palomino|working> ...太和殿算几间呢
<tryit> 蛋疼的输入法切换
<Sm4rkey> 怎么蛋疼了
<jiero> tryit: 怎么有问题？
<palomino|working> 首先。。有蛋才会疼
<jiero> tryit: 没用 ibus 的人不知道什么问题啊。
<palomino|working> 要想永诀后患的话。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 有什么想什么。才是人之本性。
<tryit> Sm4rkey, jiero 我直接从xfce安装的gnome 3.8，输入法切换只能用win+space
<jiero> palomino|working: 都公开了，想用就用就是乱交！
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> palomino|working: 社会鄙视乱交，那样优势就不明掀了
<tryit> Sm4rkey, jiero 区域和语言设置面板打不开，一直崩溃
<tryit> Sm4rkey, jiero 现在准备降级到3.6试试
<Sm4rkey> tryit: win+space  是跟MAC 学的  用用就习惯了
<jiero> tryit:  输入法是自己的设定把
<Sm4rkey> tryit: 习惯问题
<tryit> jiero, 不是，自己设定不管用
<onlylove> jiero: 不是的，所谓半间，是因为不能比天上玉皇大帝的房子更多
<jiero> tryit: 哦。我有一年用super+X当切换。
<onlylove> jiero: 因为传说天宫有一万间
<tryit> Sm4rkey, jiero 区域和语言面板那个肯定是bug，一直崩溃，让我折腾了半天的locale还
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> tryit: 啥发行版？
<uuair> tryit：还真有人叫这个名字啊？
<palomino|working> 玉帝的10万天兵天将好可怜 onlylove
<jiero> palomino|working: 你也想上天把，你也想乱交把。
<palomino|working> 得10个人挤一屋
<palomino|working> 比上大学时还惨
<tryit> Sm4rkey, jiero 关键是我还从udev切换到了systemd，各种不习惯，   gentoo
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。不知道天宫是啥。没有明确记载 :)
<tryit> uuair, 这名字咋了？？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 天兵天将不准住玉帝的房子，破马你想多了
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 更惨了
<palomino|working> 得睡野地。。
<uuair> tryit：我一般在国外注册个垃圾网站的时候，都用这个名字，你有没有tryit开头的邮箱啊？比如hotmail的……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 除了皇宫，还有很多地方可以住吧
<jiero> e1.
<tryit> uuair, faint……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 就算故宫，之外还有雍和宫啥的
<palomino|working> 喇嘛才能住吧
<jiero> palomino|working:  http://cn.last.fm/music/Denny+Schneidemesser/+charts?rangetype=week&subtype=tracks 听听这人的音乐，你们做游戏用这种音乐么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Denny Schneidemesser 的榜单 – 在 Last.fm 上免费收听音乐并获得音乐会信息、音乐数据及照片 (@ last.fm)
<uuair> tryit：我以为这个id不会重名呢，呵呵。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不是的，雍和宫原来是雍正住的
<palomino|working> 后来他登基了不就改喇嘛庙了么
<tryit> uuair, 其实我这个ID只在irc里用……，:-)
<onlylove> palomino|working: 让你说的天上没房子了，那月亮上的广寒宫呢
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 太上老君的屋子呢
<uuair> tryit：原来如此。
<Sm4rkey> 还是和珅府邸
<palomino|working> 太上老君天天炼丹，恐怕屋里烟熏火燎的
<palomino|working> 广寒宫太冷了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 总之，天上不止玉帝的房子
<Sm4rkey> 太上老君住 33重离恨天    玉帝的宫殿在九重天
<Sm4rkey> 不是一个档次
<onlylove> palomino|working: 故宫所谓的建制，就是不超过天上的意思
<palomino|working> 高层啊
<black_angel> tryit: 搞上 gentoo 啦
<tryit> black_angel, 用了近10年啦，
<jiero> tryit:  。10年。老头了
<tryit> jiero, 大学时都一直用，毕业这么多年了
 * jiero 也老头了
<black_angel> tryit: expert
<Sm4rkey> 十年 啊   十年前我才刚刚碰到电脑
 * black_angel 正在折腾 arch linux，各种手动呀
 * jiero 好奇，为什么老鼠是近视眼也敢跳？
<jiero> 不合理啊
<black_angel> jiero: 老鼠是这个星球上进化成究极体的生物
<tryit> 回滚到3.6的gnome了，试试要还不行就还用xfce吧
<onlylove> tryit: KDE吧，省去那么多纠结
<tryit> onlylove, 恩，也可以尝试下，N年前装过KDE
<jiero> black_angel:  http://www.desura.com/games/mousecraft 所以 有小白鼠支撑。
<alvin_rxg> Title: MouseCraft Windows, Mac, Linux game | Desura (@ desura.com)
<jiero> black_angel: 究极体最适合做实验
<TienYow> 大家好！:-S
<Sm4rkey> Hi
<TienYow> 第一次用IRC，（Ubuntu）在使用过程中什么问题可以在这提问？
<Sm4rkey> 提问去论坛吧  会有记录  也许对以后的朋友有帮助
<hrzhu> 這裏也能問吧
<hrzhu> http://askubuntu.com/ 推薦這個網站
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ask Ubuntu (@ askubuntu.com)
<Sm4rkey> hrzhu,TienYow: 论坛提问 IRC也会有提示   将来有朋友碰到相同的问题  就会有帮助的
<TienYow> IRC中国有聊天灌水的频道吗？
<hrzhu> 那一律去 askubuntu 不就好了 那個中文論壇一半以上是吹水的吧 再者這裏不能提問的話是用來做什麼的
<TienYow> 没有，askubuntu只有两个人
<hrzhu> 我說的 askubuntu 是個網站 不是這裏的 channel
<hrzhu> 是 stackexchange 和 Ubuntu 合作的一個分站
<TienYow> 哦，我说的是IRC频道！:-D
<uuair> TienYow: 我觉得可以去Orz
 * adam8157 中午吃啥 
<adam8157> gfrog: 去看呼吸道了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 没看成。忘带x光片子了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 只好爽约。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我可不想一周被照两次X光
<adam8157> gfrog: 那就胸透吧 LOL
<adam8157> gfrog: 穿围裙照的话应该还好吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 中午吃啥? 我落单了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道
<TienYow> E: 未发现软件包 telepathy-stream-engine
<TienYow> 怎么解决？
<TienYow> 我想用VoIP
<hrzhu> 什麼是 VoIP skype 算嗎
<adam8157> TienYow: 我在用linphone
<hrzhu> linux 下有個 ekiga 雖然我很懷疑有沒有人用
<eexpress> linphone也直接使用ekiga帐号。一样的
<eexpress> adam8157: 你去照胸？
<adam8157> eexpress: 不照
<eexpress> 哦。说基蛙
<TienYow> 安装不到那个包，软件源里该勾选的都选了
<adam8157> TienYow: 什麼系統
<adam8157> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=telepathy-stream-engine&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- telepathy-stream-engine (@ ubuntu.com)
<adam8157> ^^ Ubuntu中没这个包
<TienYow> 求教！:-|
<eexpress> 什么软件需要这
<adam8157> gfrog: 早上去薅了小昭两瓶洗手液也一管牙膏
<eexpress> 蛋蛋，基蛙不理你了。
<onlylove> hrzhu: askubuntu不是中文站吧，你考虑下英文不好的用户
<adam8157> eexpress: 饿了
<adam8157> eexpress: http://jandan.net/2013/12/19/aeropuerto-de-brasil.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 巴西机场查获一吨人发 (@ jandan.net)
<hrzhu> 沒辦法 國內沒有嚴肅點的問答網站
<hrzhu> 有個 segmentfault 不錯 至少比起知乎我更看好它
<onlylove> hrzhu: 严肃点的问答网站？别闹，小白连提问的规矩都不懂，去严肃点的网站等着被ban？
<TienYow> 说明国内的互联网资源太丰富了
<onlylove> hrzhu: 不知道你去不去中文论坛，里面有个各种马甲提问各种基础问题的货，斑竹看不下去了，把他的帖子整理在一起，190多页
<onlylove> hrzhu: 如果是严肃点的论坛的话，早就封号封ip了
<TienYow> 怎么看我的Gnome桌面是什么版本？
 * imtxc 现在屌丝到订外卖也刷卡了。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 刷卡咋不好了?
<onlylove> imtxc: 穷到没现金了
<imtxc> adam8157: 还用亲自去薅？ 不是送上门么
<adam8157> imtxc: 我现金流很多 还不是尽量刷卡 不找零, 方便
<imtxc> adam8157: 现金流很多……
<imtxc> 礼品套装（拉卡拉刷卡器+保温水壶+蓝月亮洗衣液+便利卡包+环保手袋套装）
<jusss> adam8157: screen里面不能再开screen了》
<jusss> ？
<imtxc> adam8157: 保温水壶薅到没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 怎么薅的
<adam8157> jusss: 可以
<imtxc> adam8157: 好像是买理财
<adam8157> imtxc: 有页面没
<jusss> adam8157: screen里面再运行screen只是发现多了个window而已
<imtxc> 90天，预期年化收益率6.1%，（5万起存，13号起售） 这个，我们厂里给发的邮件，小招妹子上门办
<imtxc> 应该是每个网点都有吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣理财，90天才能6.1
<gfrog> imtxc: 还不如余额宝。
<imtxc> 对啊，不就是有羊毛嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 想薅个刷卡器 但是懒得开M+再销
<gfrog> imtxc: 你钱被绑90天咋不说。
<imtxc> adam8157: M+ 为什么要销
<imtxc> 借记卡留着就留着呗
<adam8157> imtxc: 因为我有金卡 用不着那货
<imtxc> adam8157: 或者申请花旗信用卡啊
<imtxc> 小招金卡一点好处都没有。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 实时异地跨行转账免费
<imtxc> adam8157: 听说过南京银行么
<imtxc> adam8157: 不出国就全免
<adam8157> imtxc: 不想办太多卡
<jusss> adam8157: 你是怎样理解“内核映像”的这个映像的？
<adam8157> jusss: image
<adam8157> jusss: 或者kcore?
<adam8157> 看中文没有上下文的话不知道在说啥
 * adam8157 711买饭去了
<jusss> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: imtxc 广发给我悄悄的开了全币种人民币结算……
<imtxc> gfrog: 广发借记卡？
<imtxc> 好像现在都是默认开通的？
<gfrog> imtxc: 信用卡，擦
<imtxc> 次喔，啥卡，我看看我的去有没有开
<jusss> -r--------  1 root root 140737486266368 Dec 19 12:35 kcore
<imtxc> 我的广发是携程
<jusss> 这是多大呀？！
<imtxc> jusss: -h
<jusss> imtxc: 哦
<jusss> imtxc: -r--------  1 root root 128T Dec 19 12:38 kcore
<imtxc> ..............
<jusss> imtxc: 擦，好大
<imtxc> 那是个啥
<jusss> imtxc: 你的多大
<jusss> imtxc: /proc/kcore
<imtxc> jusss: 擦，问话问清楚一点
 * imtxc 器大活好，妹子们呢
<imtxc> jusss: 不要随便问别人“你的多大”喔
<jusss> imtxc: 硬盘500G 内存4G,怎么出来个128T的东西
<imtxc> jusss: .. 查查 kcore 你就知道了
<jusss> imtxc: On 64-bit systems the size of /proc/kcore is even 128TB because that's the absolute limit of what 64-bit systems can allocate.
<imtxc> jusss: 你要是介意，装 32 位系统
<imtxc> jusss: 就会小很多了
<jusss> imtxc: 那还是“越大越好”吧，
<imtxc> jusss: 反正又不占你的硬盘空间，管它做啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 没货币转换费?
<gfrog> adam8157: 忘问了…… 我觉得打电话的时候少问了点啥。
<icesword> 啥
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕蛋蛋
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥时候请我们吃饭啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 小昭的普通卡也可以开这个 但是有转换费
<icesword> 蛋蛋是啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 等发财了
<freeflying> adam8157, 发财那是我们屌丝的梦想,和你没关系啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 广发比小昭有啥优势?
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以薅星巴巴
<adam8157> gfrog: 少一张卡总是好事
<adam8157> gfrog: 我看 http://card.cgbchina.com.cn/Info/16809559 没说免转换费....
<alvin_rxg> Title: 人民币世界通 外币还款更轻松（业务细则） - 信用卡 - 广发银行 (@ cgbchina.com.cn)
<gfrog> adam8157: 一、本业务不会额外增加交易费用，开通本业务后的境外国际交易收取人民币世界通服务费，未开通本业务的境外国际交易收取外汇交易服务费，具体收费标准以银行公告为准。
<icesword> 听说斑秃明年出手机了？
<adam8157> 世界通服务费1.2%，和之前那个是货币转换费1.2%一样的
<icesword> WtF
<adam8157> gfrog: 不要被名字欺骗
<icesword> 大家都是干什么的
<adam8157> gfrog: 而且不能用美元还款了
<icesword> ca
<jusss> 应该问“有人吗”才对。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，关了
<gfrog> adam8157: 差点就把多币卡销了
<adam8157> gfrog: lol 全币卡留一张还是有用的  虽然消费少的话没啥感觉
<gfrog> adam8157: 日淘很开心
<jusss> adam8157: image理解成完整的复制？
<adam8157> gfrog: 销卡后短期内可以原地满血复活
<adam8157> jusss: 没上下文
<adam8157> gfrog: 思密达
<gfrog> adam8157: 霓虹国东西真心便宜。比美亚便宜
<iMadper> 分东西.
<jusss> adam8157: 内核映像中的image能理解成完整的复制？
<adam8157> 广发合起来就是个废字...
<adam8157> jusss: 完整的复制什么?
<kenifanying> hello , 有在用福建电信的朋友吗？ 有没发觉福建电信在linux下的域名解析有问题？
<jusss> adam8157: 复制内核文件
<adam8157> jusss: 什么内核映像?  技术用语中文都是一对多的啊, 你不给上下文不要难为我
<jusss> adam8157: 对这个概念真理解不了
<iMadper> kenifanying: 域名解析跟linux有关新?
<jusss> kenifanying: /etc/resolv.conf
<kenifanying> iMadper: 不知道，但是很奇怪，同样的dns设置，debian / centos之类的，可以ping 可以traceroute, 但是apt,yum ,lynx 包括firefox都无法正常上网，而chrome可以，然后禁用ipv6就上网没问题。
<kenifanying> iMadper: 更奇怪的是，virtualbox里面安装的win 7, xp 都没这个问题，不管用nat还是桥接
<kenifanying> jusss: 218.85.157.99 , 218.85.152.99两个福建电信dns服务器。。。
<iMadper> kenifanying: firefox无法正常上网, 是因为解析不了地址?
<kenifanying> iMadper: 然后把dns 改成114的dns问题又解决了。。
<kenifanying> iMadper: 对，
<iMadper> kenifanying: 那就不知道了.......
<kenifanying> iMadper: 改dns后，无需禁用ipv6，就可以正常。。。
<kenifanying> iMadper: 所以想问下有没用福建电信的跟我一样的问题。。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 其实，jusss的本意是让你解释image这个怎么翻译，或者说，映像这到底是个啥
<adam8157> onlylove: 说实话我给不了定义....
<onlylove> adam8157: 比方说，有个disk image，那么这个image file相对于原来的disk
<onlylove> adam8157: 反正理解起来略别扭的那么个东西
<adam8157> 但是 image还有很多别的地方用
<onlylove> adam8157: 他要解释的就是kernel的那个bzImage
<onlylove> adam8157: 这是昨天晚上的话题
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋又办了啥卡呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 没办啥卡啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 昨天晚上说mirror image 镜像，映像的区别
<onlylove> 看了这篇文章又有弄个树莓的想法……可是我要那个真心没用啊……www.oschina.net/translate/building-a-tiny-arm-based-server
<alvin_rxg> Title: 构建一个微型的 ARM 服务器 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<onlylove> 我觉得alvin这个bot比那个傻K强多了
<onlylove> 库胖没来今天？
<onlylove> imtxc: ps 里面那个stat 里面Ss S<等等各种符号什么意思
<onlylove> imtxc: 我自己查到了
<onlylove> 年底了，最近楼道抢劫的多，要注意安全！特别女孩子。现在社会人们都比较冷漠，你要半夜在楼道里遇到坏人，千万不要喊“救命啊！抢劫啊！”不一定有人出来帮你，你就喊 “着火了！着火了！”整楼的人都能出来!同理，你路上遇到小偷，千万不要喊“抓小偷啊”不一定有人出来帮你，你就喊“警察打人啦”整条街的老ç
<jiero_> 什么奇怪的事情都有。
 * jiero just discovered case do not matter in irc commands.
<jiero> for maintainers sake...
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊，刚看到，就是进程的状态嘛，S 就是被挂起的
<jiero>  google don't ping back, baidu timed out, what kind of ISP is this...
<jiero> imtxc: 你现在是干什么的？
<imtxc> jiero: 啊？ 啥意思
<imtxc> jiero: 工作？
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。what are you ?
<jiero> imtxc: 你是什么玩意儿？
<jiero> :)
<imtxc> 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 他要问的是what's your job
<imtxc> 修长城啊
<jiero> imtxc:  你脾气不燥，太不好了。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你修长城的话，不是放敌入侵么。
<imtxc> jiero: 啥嘛
 * imtxc 是个好人
<jiero> imtxc: 难道长城的意思是不许汉人逃亡匈奴？
<jusss> readelf /boot/vmlinuz为什么会报错？
 * jiero 知道的好人都是在纪律下做纪律的事。
 * jiero 知道日本兵的好人也会在南京大屠杀中屠戮，那是纪律。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 欺负 imtxc 无限。
 * jiero 闲着了，开溜
<onlylove> 昨天晚上不知道咋搞的，连接irc很慢……以后大概就能上班来逛逛了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss> onlylove: irssi -c holmes.freenode.net -p 6665
<jusss> onlylove: 英国服务器，6665端口
<jusss> onlylove: 我家的电信封了6667
<Shujenchang> 我一般用7000
<jusss> 7000不是ssl？
<Shujenchang> 是ssl呀
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a272a7cdgw1ebovaoifprg208w0507wj.gif
<jusss> adam8157: 还是理解不了为什么称vmlinuz为kernel image
<jusss> adam8157: 直接说kernel file不好吗，还有readelf vmlinuz为什么提示错误。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我这几天总加班，回家都89点了
<onlylove> jusss: 基本可以直接睡的节奏
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/151z5j/male_redditors_what_hints_have_girls_given_you/c7ij8pz
<alvin_rxg> Title: Male Redditors: What hints have girls given you that flew over your head and you now deeply regr ... (@ reddit.com)
<roylez> adam8157: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6929705
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Sent $35,104.11 USD to CoinBase. Never received Bitcoins | Hacker News (@ ycombinator.com)
<onlylove> 比特币这是跌的节奏么
<adam8157> jusss: z代表压缩了
<Shujenchang> 表示一開始就不怎麼看好比特幣
<onlylove> jusss: 电信封6667，脑残么
<onlylove> 继续测试hadoop……
<roylez> adam8157: You're like one of those giant pandas that just refuses to procreate to save their own damned species.
<adam8157> roylez: 哈哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: Girl kisses me in the dark in her bedroom at her birthday party. "You should leave before we do something stupid," she whispers. I nod and leave.
<roylez> adam8157: 卢瑟大合辑呢
<roylez> adam8157: 这个太强大了  http://jandan.net/2013/12/19/child-sex-offenders.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 揭秘：恋童癖者的秘密暗号 (@ jandan.net)
<adam8157> ......
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/bf3a4cb1gw1ebnywsymbvj20k20b00tx.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 咋不买个贵点的
<iMadper> roylez: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈!
<ZBYD> 有高人在嘛 我想导入.img文件到usb 已创建usb系统，怎么样操作？
<ZBYD> 以前的ubuntu系统 有个usb-imagewriter软件可以实现的 不过现在没有啦
<ZBYD> 有没有人知道啊
<Sm4rkey> clear
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<freeflying> gfrog, 你要请客?
<gfrog> freeflying: 请客干神马？
<freeflying> gfrog, 你这叫了一圈人不是请客是要干啥呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 撩骚
<adam8157> 搬砖钱咋还没发
<onlylove> adam8157: 过年再发
<gfrog> adam8157: 今年搬砖钱发的早？
<adam8157> gfrog: 今月
<if_else_> 各位兄台。lspci -nn 显示的：
<if_else_> 01:00.1 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82580 Gigabit Network Connection [8086:150e] (rev 01)
<gcell> 求教一下，最新的fontconfig2.5.1是不是有问题
<if_else_> Ethernet controller [0200] 后面的 [0200] 是什么标记。
<kenifanying> iMadper: 确认是福建电信的问题，大家都是通过改dns或者禁用ipv6解决，不知道福建电信对dns服务器做了什么改动会造成这个问题。。。
<adam8157> 没问题
<if_else_> man 手册里面，只提到了后面的 ，[<vendor>]:[<device>]
<iMadper> kenifanying: 不知道...
<gcell> adam8157: 为嘛一样的设置，升级之后明显不同，好多字体渲染出现问题
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在是不是所有intel芯片组的内置声卡, 统一走intel hd的声卡驱动了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你说的是hda bus
<adam8157> gcell: 因为配置文件地址变了
<adam8157> gcell: man fonts-conf
<gcell> adam8157: 求教
<iMadper> adam8157: 我lspci, 只能看到intel hd. 看不到我的声卡了
<gcell> adam8157: 变到哪里去了？
<adam8157> gcell: $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/fontconfig/fonts.conf
<adam8157> gcell: 让你man 你不man
<gcell> 我在win7下面，没得man
<adam8157> iMadper: 看到audio controller就是了
<adam8157> iMadper: 声卡又不是连在pci上的, lspci自然看不到呗
<iMadper> adam8157: 没有, 只有audio device
<gcell> 这还是不科学，一批程序的字体渲染是正常的，另一批不正常
<iMadper> adam8157: 啊? 声卡不是走的pci呀??!?!
<eexpress> iMadper: aplay -l
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩 .
<adam8157> iMadper: 那个audio device是个audio controller
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 大概明白了
<adam8157> iMadper: 不是啊, codec以前走ac97 bus 现在走hda bus
<iMadper> adam8157: ac97 bus... 还有这么个bus... 我只道是ac97是声卡的通用标准..
<iMadper> adam8157: ok, 多谢!
<adam8157> iMadper: 介标准就是软硬实现嘛 不矛盾
<adam8157> iMadper: 连接方式叫成bus而已
<bluezd> adam8157: 高级
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. gaoji
<adam8157> iMadper: 前些天刚听alsa maintainer讲得
<iMadper> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> iMadper: 我组的牛牛
<iMadper> adam8157: 我挑点儿简单的alsa的代码看看去.
<adam8157> iMadper: 又搞这些了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 别的没意思
<iMadper> adam8157: 之前看了看watchdog的代码. 也没想到哪里能写patch
<adam8157> bluezd: 老湿
<adam8157> ...
<freeflying> iMadper, 找typo
<bluezd> adam8157: 校长你好
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 全局搜索 hugetbl ?~
 * adam8157 快被sb蠢哭了
<freeflying> git上写个hook, 没小时pull一次,然后检查, 发现typo立马发patch
<adam8157> bluezd: 这年头校长是骂人话
<bluezd> adam8157: 哈哈，老师也不是啥好词啊
<iMadper> bluezd: 更新：山西太原的朋友有福了！这款耳机不仅有货而且仅售1705元！
<iMadper> bluezd: 可以买, 托人转运过来了
 * bluezd 突然有种要败一个耳机的冲动
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 为毛netstat看到一个端口只在tcp6上listen，但是用ipv4的地址去连还能连上？
<adam8157> bluezd: 壕
<bluezd> adam8157: 我看好这个了 http://item.yixun.com/item-448742.html?YTAG=3.21012000
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<alvin_rxg> Title: Logitech 罗技 UE900 隔音耳机+麦克风 4单元动铁[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网 (@ yixun.com)
<adam8157> gfrog: 不懂...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不是玩儿kernel的大拿么
<bluezd> gfrog: 牛蛙 ~
<adam8157> bluezd: 卧槽 你真有钱
<bluezd> adam8157: 李大拿
<adam8157> gfrog: 被玩儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 渣渣
<bluezd> adam8157: 看好了，等标错价的时候出手
<iMadper> bluezd: 同价位, ie80赞
<iMadper> bluezd: 好过ue900
<iMadper> bluezd: 动铁只是拼素质.
<lpy> iMadper: 你能看 gtalk 吗？
<iMadper> lpy: 能. 干嘛?
 * bluezd 我要是有一天发家致富了，我就都买
<lpy> iMadper:  能的话我就发个链接给你。。。在另外一台电脑上
<lpy> ok。。。
<iMadper> lpy: ok
<iMadper> lpy: web gmail嘛
<lpy> iMadper: ok
<iMadper> lpy: 里面不是有gtalk?
<lpy> iMadper:  已发
<lpy> imad
<lpy> iMadper: 看下觉得如何。。。
<iMadper> lpy: doc..
<iMadper> lpy: 打不开gmail... 我擦, 我翻墙了呀
<iMadper> lpy: 挺好呀. 干净.
<lpy> iMadper: 我打不开 google groups 的时候也是这么说的
<adam8157> bluezd: 壕
<lpy> iMadper:  我那个不也挺干净的？
<iMadper> lpy: 不.
<mao_> 两个路由器连接，为什么会产生网关冲突，请教一下？？
<adam8157> test
<adam8157> test
<eexpress> 蛋蛋搞bot？
<adam8157> eexpress: 被Lag搞
<bluezd> adam8157: 你 bash_profile 里面放一些启动的程序吗 ? 如果放的话远程ssh登录的时候也会执行,有啥好方法解决没 ?
<lpy> iMadper: ...
<adam8157> bluezd: 去看就知道了
<adam8157> 判断$SSH_TTY也行
<iMadper> bluezd: 你是希望这些文件只被执行一次?
<adam8157> eexpress: 无聊啊小e
<bluezd> iMadper: 想某个用户不是本地登录的时候不执行 .bash_profile 里面的某些东西
<eexpress> 二战时，日本平均身高1.55,, 确使用400mm高的机枪支架和1275mm的步枪。
<eexpress> adam8157: 研究下历史吧。
<bluezd> adam8157: 我之前用 DISPLAY 判断不好用
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37694
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 海盗湾域名再次被吊销，再次更换域名 (@ solidot.org)
<adam8157> bluezd: 当然不好用
<adam8157> bluezd: 这变量和你的需求无关啊
<tryit> 折腾了半天gnome 3，又回到xfce了……真麻烦
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37695
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 苹果笔记本内置摄像头能悄悄监视用户 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37696
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 英国将发行塑料钞票 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> 塑料钞票……
<onlylove> 不知道摸起来咋样
<eexpress> onlylove: 图片都没的网站，发个啥哦
<onlylove> eexpress: 你想看果照？
<jusss_away> onlylove: http://194.71.107.80/可以直接访问
<alvin_rxg> Title: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent ... (@  *FROM* )
 * jusss 可以直接访问http://194.71.107.80/
<iMadper> onlylove: 港币里面已经用塑料很久了
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/483472734f17f2bab2d75d11e439a948db5b58187e73b-h6pjY1_fw236
<onlylove> iMadper: 给我张摸摸？
<onlylove> iMadper: 新钞
<iMadper> onlylove: 你自己去兑换几张吧. 我手头儿也没有
<onlylove> eexpress: 403
<onlylove> X86使用的微程序控制器，增加指令只需要修改微程序，不用增加晶体管。它的晶体管多是为加速许多复杂指令的运行。ARM是硬布线逻辑，增加指令需要增加晶体管。组合复杂指令会延长指令周期，降低效率。ARM不易扩展指令集，兼容性差。两者各有优劣。
<onlylove> 是这样的吗？
<onlylove> 对CPU设计没概念
<onlylove> jusss: 知道piratebay的地址很高兴吧
<epico> 他们的Core都是RISC, 一样的吧...
<adam8157> test
<adam8157> epico: 谁跟你说他们都是risc.......
<eexpress> 嗯。支持蛋蛋掐他
<eexpress> 啥403。破 onlylove
<iMadper> 明明都是cisc嘛! arm典型的risc正在向cisc过度中
<onlylove> eexpress: 你发的那个img.hb开头的
<eexpress> 咋可能
<iMadper> .hb是湖北的意思?
<onlylove> eexpress: 你这个破字让我想到，banban很久没来了
<onlylove> eexpress: ç ´ee
<epico> adam8157: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=k39NL0Xj0205IBo0QI88YqHFcyI_2ew1GqiM6-O-E25DWJWyGdZEzx2cxwMzjp5FnN6S170cbEK3zfh-F9VWWK
<alvin_rxg> Title: Intel的处理器架构与Risc处理器架构相比，有什么区别？只说处理器架构这部分，详细点谢谢！_百度知道 (@ baidu.com)
<eexpress> 额
<onlylove> eexpress: 我这边确实是403
<eexpress> 难道斑斑和你有一腿？
<onlylove> eexpress: 没有
<eexpress> 你让别人试试
<onlylove> iMadper: ee刚发的那个网址
<adam8157> epico: 那是内部细节, 对外还不是复杂指令集
<onlylove> iMadper: 你能看不
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥? 没给我发
<onlylove> iMadper: http://img.hb.aicdn.com/483472734f17f2bab2d75d11e439a948db5b58187e73b-h6pjY1_fw236
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/167866b265252dd99b087836b182f1963d1b71ae1f58d4-n0NrYw_fw580
<iMadper> 能访问
<epico> adam8157: 所以我说他们的内部细节相似
<iMadper> 小黄人
<eexpress> 这个好看
<onlylove> 靠……为啥到我这边就403了
<stardiviner> 有人知道怎么备份当前安装在硬盘上的Linux系统，以及如何把它安装到USB上么？
<jusss> eexpress: 那个是卑鄙的我？
<adam8157> epico: 用东西是看接口的...  内部实现不影响使用, 而且微指令和risc差好远的........
<onlylove> stardiviner: 备份？dump或者tar都行，安装到usb……这个不清楚
<jusss> 我还没看过这个动漫
<onlylove> jusss: 把图贴imagebin上我看看
<stardiviner> onlylove: 这样的备份方法还原怎么还原？ 难道dd更加方便？ partimage更好点
<jusss> onlylove: 你该换网了！！！
<adam8157> 我会 但是说不清
<yunfan> onlylove: 推荐个路由？
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，我能上twitter，你丫的能？
<October21> onlylove: 有什么好的脚本把图贴imagebin上？
<yunfan> adam8157: 哪个risc?
<adam8157> 复制过去改fstab 改grub 改... 然后重装loader
<onlylove> yunfan: imadper那壕用巴法罗
<jusss> onlylove: 我会告诉你，我今天上午刚发表了一个twi...
<yunfan> onlylove: 也有便宜货阿
<adam8157> yunfan: 精简指令集
<stardiviner> adam8157: 这方法。。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 我说你们说谁是risc
<iMadper> onlylove: 99买的, 很土豪?
<adam8157> huntxu: 你最近很忙?
<iMadper> yunfan: 他们在争intel的x86系列处理器, 是不是risc的...
<adam8157> yunfan: arm
<onlylove> yunfan: 我对路由这个没太多研究，你可以问下imtxc等刷过open-wrt的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我买路由仅仅是为了无线和拨号
<yunfan> iMadper: adam8157 不都是么
<onlylove> jusss: 算了，新加坡的ip无视你
<yunfan> arm现在有可变的
<yunfan> intel的底层引擎其实是risc
<yunfan> 靠微码来实现上层的硬件指令
<NWMonster> 我很想听听x86不是risc的理由
<yunfan> 我在想要不要买个百度那个路由 反正过一阵要买电视
<onlylove> NWMonster: 如果你有486的话，它确实是CISC
<adam8157> NWMonster: 对外接口不是risc的
<onlylove> NWMonster: 从pentium开始的
<adam8157> 看起来是cisc 用起来是cisc, 内部实现和谁都没关系
<yunfan> adam8157: 但是微码是可以升级的
<adam8157> 而且你们说的是指令集 x86就是cisc指令集, 扯那些实现有啥用啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个微码放在哪里
<adam8157> 指令集啊 指令集啊
<yunfan> 算了 不去京东买东西 去亚马逊看看
<yunfan> onlylove: soc你知道不
<eexpress> adam8157: 给你一个美女。 http://img.hb.aicdn.com/395293443efed238eb893955ea0fb76b32158e9298bee-92f28Y_fw580
<onlylove> yunfan: system on chip，片上系统？
<adam8157> yunfan: 买啥
<yunfan> adam8157: 买个路由 原来那个我扯掉一根天线以后 不知道为毛有问题 拨号成功以后过一下就断开了
<yunfan> 我这个网络是家庭套餐 理论上电信不可能检测到我是路由就断
<yunfan> onlylove: 就埋在芯片里呗
<onlylove> yunfan: 扯掉一根天线……
<yunfan> onlylove: 诶 此事说来话长
<onlylove> yunfan: 我的关注点是扯……
<yunfan> onlylove: 是真的扯掉的
<yunfan> 我以为那个可以拔出来的
<yunfan> 结果一扯把里面的线都扯断了
<yunfan> 可是我记得以前买来的时候天线是可以安装的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你没把主板扯坏吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个是螺丝的，要用拧的
<yunfan> 没有 我是双天线
<yunfan> 等晚上再试下
<adam8157> yunfan: http://www.amazon.cn/NETGEAR-美国网件R6300-1750M双频千兆-802-11ac无线路由器/dp/B00GZBX6MM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387442383&sr=8-1&keywords=r6300
<yunfan> adam8157: 你这个败家货
<October21> adam8157: 目前有多少设备支持802.11ac？
<yunfan> 有个标准支持的范围特别大  叫什么来着 也是802开头的
<adam8157> October21: 我的笔记本支持
<lpy> iMadper: gtalk
<lpy> iMadper: 觉得哪个好？
<onlylove> http://detail.zol.com.cn/wireless_router/index162505.shtml
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【NETGEAR WNR2000】报价_参数_图片_论坛_NETGEAR WNR2000无线路由器报价-ZOL中关村在线 (@ zol.com.cn)
<October21> adam8157: 手机支持吗？
<adam8157> October21: 我的不支持
<yunfan> 现在屋子里8度了
<yunfan> 昨天我10点就上床了
<iMadper> lpy: nnnd, 那些都编译不过去
<lpy> iMadper: 编译？
<lpy> iMadper:  不是有 pdf 模板可以看吗？
<adam8157> 还是北方暖和
<adam8157> 啧啧 指导写resume呢啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 给我找下电视机 40寸左右 支持hdmi 和其他接口 价格低廉
<iMadper> lpy: 但是源码都sb了已经
<lpy> iMadper:  不会呀我这边可以编译 owo
<onlylove> yunfan: 电视说起来是夏普和索尼，不过你的要求，貌似海信？
<linuxlearn506> ls
<linuxlearn506> ls
<yunfan> onlylove: 海信的为毛比那两家便宜那么多？ 只是品牌问题么？
<adam8157> yunfan: 懒得
<yunfan> 还是有内部人士解答下
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得是基板
<yunfan> http://www.amazon.cn/Hisense%E6%B5%B7%E4%BF%A1-LED42EC110JD-42%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8LED%E6%B6%B2%E6%99%B6%E7%94%B5%E8%A7%86/dp/B00E920QUE/ref=sr_1_5?s=audio-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1387442853&sr=1-5   adam8157 亚马逊这个我不能买 wtf
<onlylove> yunfan: 夏普实际上有一定自己的原因，据说夏普的东西在中国卖的很贵
<imtxc> 啥，友人艾特我了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这些电视机所谓的基板 我都当他是平板的那种方案 :-)
<yunfan> onlylove: 夏普是个大2货
<onlylove> imtxc: 给yunfan推荐路由
<iMadper> lpy: 7 / 9a
<yunfan> 别人都买他的屏幕 结果他还挂了
<imtxc> yunfan: 要多wan？
<lpy> iMadper: 没有 moderncv好？
<adam8157> 你让我一个不看电视的人给推荐电视....
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没问他 阿 我好像at的是imadper
<yunfan> adam8157: 我是让你给找下
<imtxc> yunfan: 我之前买了一个洋垃圾的网件
<onlylove> yunfan: 我at的
<iMadper> lpy: modern cv, 很多老外做的很漂亮的
<iMadper> lpy: 但是我不会
<yunfan> 我多希望有个 geeker商城 直接给sql数据库 让你去查各种feature
<lpy> iMadper: 我也不会。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 最近看球吗 ?
<yunfan> 你就用 select id from tv where xx=yy and zz=aa and ...
<imtxc> 要稳定的话，易讯上经常打折的那个网件不错啊 wrn2000 啥的，我用了俩月没重启过
<yunfan> 那个你刷openwrt了没？》
<adam8157> bluezd: 看回放算么
<yunfan> adam8157: 买个电视机 还得给他买个桌子 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 墙上打俩洞，直接挂上
<adam8157> yunfan: 再买个xbox one+kinect
<iMadper> 巴法络路由器, 一年了, 没重启过
<yunfan> ^_^ 海尔的直接告诉你装的是android 4.0  cc onlylove
<Pudge> iMadper: 为什么现在路由器要做的这么叼
<yunfan> adam8157: 恩 我是要买kinect的 今天早上起来跑步 跑了800米就不行了
<Pudge> iMadper: 能干嘛，不就是个路由么
<bluezd> iMadper: +1 我的也是巴法络的
<iMadper> Pudge: 不知道, 对我来说, 稳定就够了
<onlylove> yunfan: 难道你要把haier的root掉？
<iMadper> Pudge: 你问那些刷dd wrt的juju去吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 告诉你android有毛用，保修呢
<iMadper> bluezd: 握爪
<Pudge> iMadper: 说点人话，谢谢
<yunfan> onlylove: 我去苏宁找的 我这当地最大的就是苏宁
<iMadper> Pudge: 就是, imtxc 刷了dd-wrt, 你问问他多了啥功能
<bluezd> http://item.jd.com/524323.html 这款不错，可刷 dd
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【巴法络WZR-HP-AG300H】巴法络（BUFFALO）WZR-HP-AG300H高功率无线宽带路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 (@ jd.com)
<yunfan> onlylove: 他是android 可以装不少app用阿
<onlylove> yunfan: 触屏么
<yunfan> 本来我担心笔记本不支持hdmi到电视机 现在直接就可以在电视机上用那个 ^_^
<iMadper> bluezd: 默认就是dd-wrt的定制版本
<imtxc> ddwrt 可以用多wan嘛，适合我这种有两个物理网络的人....
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是触屏，你再多app毛用
<Pudge> iMadper: 真是闲啊，有这时间还不如上街看妹子
<iMadper> bluezd: 不用刷
<iMadper> Pudge: 就是的
<yunfan> onlylove: 触屏联想那个便宜 不过是win8的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不需要触屏阿 我装的app是terminal ide 可以在上面开发阿
<onlylove> 不是电视机么
<yunfan> 我要去确认下 他们那个电视机能装app
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个还内置wifi 装个百度影音 不就可以在电视机上看大量视频了么
<bluezd> iMadper: 可以刷成别的版本，有的有路由器默认是 dd 的，但是刷不了系统
<yunfan> 还不需要盒子
<yunfan> iMadper: 擦 问你刷没刷系统
<Pudge> iMadper: 我看了，那挖矿如果不报销电费，完全就亏本啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 你啥时候问我了?
<onlylove> Pudge: 所以用机房的机器挖啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 不怎么亏.
<yunfan> iMadper: 是 imtxc
<Pudge> iMadper: 不敢。
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个没hdmi 额
<iMadper> Pudge: 跟 onlylove 说, 不是我让你用机房刷的
<iMadper> yunfan: 那你问 imtxc 去呀
<hrzhu> 報銷電費也虧本啊 你不能只算自己的成本啊
<onlylove> 乱了……和我毛关系
<yunfan> iMadper: 你俩都是im开头的 tab hack
<Pudge> hrzhu: 不算自己的成本我还要算谁的成本？
<Pudge> hrzhu: 别人的成本跟我有一毛钱关系？
<jusss> iMadper: 改成`imadper就好了
<jusss> iMadper: 容易把你和imtxc搞混
<iMadper> julianwa: jusss: 你们也是
<yunfan> jusss: 赞
<hrzhu> Pudge: 你剛纔說的挖礦是 bitcoin 嗎
<_sssuj> iMadper: 这次就好了
<Pudge> hrzhu: 不知道，问iMadper ，好像是另一个coin，有啥区别
<_sssuj> yunfan: 这个nick不错吧
<hrzhu> bitcoin 剛出來的時候我蠻喜歡 去中心化的概念的 我希望它取代傳統貨幣 而不是作爲一種金融產品
<Pudge> 货币不就是金融产品。。
<hrzhu> 貨幣必須穩定
<hrzhu> bitcoin 不穩頂啊
<yunfan> onlylove: http://product.suning.com/104428297.html  这个不错 有led hdmi vga 120HZ 有usb 还是android
<alvin_rxg> Title: 康佳彩电LED42E52AD【报价、价格、评测、参数】_平板电视_苏宁易购 (@ suning.com)
<yunfan> 而且价格差不多
<Pudge> 不可能稳定，因为所有人都知道钱这个东西，bitcoin这玩意几个人知道
<yunfan> _sssuj: 很好 不过打_需要按shift 烦
<Pudge> 我做it的我前天才听说
<hrzhu> bitcoin 有個 bug 就是 發明的人在一開是壟斷了 大量的幣
<yunfan> Pudge: 货币经济很成问题
<yunfan> 你努力工作 别人也努力工作 大家最后都得到了钱而已 但是因为大家都得到了钱 导致物价抬升 最终能买到的东西还是那么多
<hrzhu> 我很早就知道了 瘋漲以後就不關注了
<Pudge> 你可以跟你老板说，给别人发钱，给你发菜 yunfan
<hrzhu> 玩 bitcoin 的太多投機心態的了 搞的很沒意思
<yunfan> Pudge: 如果老板可以给我发黄金白银 我愿意阿
<Pudge> 菜。。
<adam8157> test
<yunfan> 只要利润高 哪有不投机的
<hrzhu> 所以說 bitcoin 目前無法作爲一種常規的貨幣
<`jusss> adam8157: kk挂了
<Pudge> 反正挂一晚上机，挂个交通费出来，挺好的
<`jusss> adam8157: 你今天test好几次了吧
<hrzhu> 而且 bitcoin 挖礦這個概念雖然蠻有意思 但是有鼓勵人不勞而獲的嫌疑
<yunfan> hrzhu: 那发行纸币不是一样？
<yunfan> 他挖矿主要是为了刺激别人来用 因为货币本是个无中生有的东西
<onlylove> `jusss: 挂了就挂了，那个傻K不如alvin这个
<Pudge> pin yin da di
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *YO#'o *！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Pudge> 。。。
<Pudge> 除了拼音，它还管别的么
<yunfan> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/915251.html  这个1k8 我都怕他爆 额
<onlylove> Pudge: 网址的title啊
<onlylove> Pudge: kk不久这点作用么
<Pudge> onlylove: 我说alvin
<onlylove> yunfan: 同方，电视机……
<onlylove> Pudge: alvin也管title的
<onlylove> Pudge: 刚还好用的……
<Pudge> 没发现啊
<hrzhu> 我不太懂金融 反正我現在只把 bitcoin 當股票一類的東西 沒有達到我對牠成爲一種通用貨幣的期望
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37698
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 中国将在南极新建两个科考站 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> Pudge: 看到没
<zsc> 比特币央行下令了,不可以在中国兑换rmb
<yunfan> 央行是自己要收购 :-)
<onlylove> Pudge: 想起件事情，kk会没事去论坛抽帖子来
<Pudge> onlylove: 不如kk啊，句子中的链接他就不分析
<Pudge> kk还会说冷笑话
<onlylove> Pudge: 还会黄段子
<kk> 冷
<Pudge> 傻不垃圾
<Pudge> jusss你该吃药了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37697
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 捕捉计算机声音窃取电子邮件解密密钥 (@ solidot.org)
<zsc> 央行直接持反对态度....比特币去中心化和基于bt网络的交易认证机制属于幻想,央行无视之..
<hrzhu> 能不能兌換RMB無所謂 關鍵是價格穩定 能夠實際流通
<onlylove> 计算机做加密操作还会有声音……
<yunfan> onlylove: 这种hack早就有了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得之前是辐射
<zsc> 央行的观点是谁印的多谁有钱,比特币是谁挖的多,谁有钱,天朝不可容忍...
<Pudge> 是和监听电话键盘声音一样监听计算机键盘声音来记录么
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 早期乔布斯不是卖过一种盒子嘛
<yunfan> 就是模拟电话键盘声音 这个无非是逆向来用
<niac> 国内的在线视频都好模糊啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 神奇的打长途电话的哨子？
<yunfan> 我上次看黑冒大会 有人演示用激光的折射来窃取远处的音频的 很牛逼
<onlylove> yunfan: 他们怎么想到的……
<yunfan> onlylove: 我感觉是个思路问题 如果你钻进去 也差不多能想到
<yunfan> 不过问题是他们不是只想
<yunfan> 他们还做
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这种容易钻牛角尖的还是算了
<NWMonster> 很多都是老技术，关键是如何用
<yunfan> onlylove: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/533067813.html  你看 那电视机真可以装app呢
<alvin_rxg> Title: 海信电视安卓系统如何安装中国网络电视客户端请指教_百度知道 (@ baidu.com)
<yunfan> 要是装个google play就拽了
<yunfan> onlylove: 就是要钻牛角尖的
<onlylove> yunfan: 方向是很重要的问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 一边是nb另一半 是sb
<jusss> yunfan: 有没有什么发行版能在android手机上跑的？
<onlylove> jusss: android手机通常是arm芯片
<jusss> 手机屏幕比笔记本屏幕还要好，都想在手机上装arch了。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 只要能驱动起硬件来
<iMadper> jusss: arch不行.
<onlylove> jusss: 手机那么小字……
<jusss> onlylove: 4.7“
<yunfan> jusss: 都可以阿 你去play商店搜linux install
<yunfan> jusss: ubuntu不是还专门出了个么
<NWMonster> ..这要看你手机用的什么构架了
<onlylove> iMadper: 可以让jusss移植嘛
<yunfan> iMadper: 可以 我的chromebook都有可以装的arch
<adam8157> 无聊 下班
<onlylove> yunfan: LG有个x86的chrome机器
<zsc_> jusss: 关键是高端点的手机内核驱动都是闭源的...
<lpy> iMadper: owo
<lpy> iMadper: 我更新了
<lpy> iMadper:  你看下 owo
<iMadper> yunfan: 还真有个arm的 http://archlinuxarm.org/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Arch Linux ARM | Arch Linux ARM (@ archlinuxarm.org)
<iMadper> lpy: 关了, msg给我链接?
<jusss> zsc_: 哦，我这个是个低端机
<iMadper> yunfan: 你的chromebook好用吗?
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37678
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | LG宣布Chrome OS一体机 (@ solidot.org)
<zsc_> 单核的cortex-a8都是闭源的,这个过了吧
<yunfan> iMadper: 很好用阿
<stardiviner> test, offline ?
<zsc_> jusss: 错了,210的soc设备是闭源,a8是处理器不闭源
<yunfan> 处理器闭原有什么稀奇的
<iMadper> bluezd: http://www.evolife.cn/html/2012/65779.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 875克全镁合金机身 NEC 13寸超极本LaVie Z测评_爱活网 Evolife.cn (@ evolife.cn)
<onlylove> iMadper: 让侯总带一个吧
<yunfan> 侯总是开轮船过去的把
<NWMonster> 日式键盘太伤心
<if_else_> 各位兄台，dmidecode 中  System | Base Board | Chassis 这三个字段。都有 SN
<if_else_> 其中 system = chassis  但和 base board  的不同。
<if_else_> 这 3个字段有啥区别。不懂。
<Sm4rkey> nautilus-open-terminal   环境变量在哪里设置   /usr/lib64/qt-3.3/bin:/usr/lib64/ccache:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin
<Sm4rkey> 少一个 /sbin
<October21> 去插件目录看看
<jusss> 内核可以装u盘上吗？
<jusss> 机器上不装内核
<jusss> 这个可以吗？
<jusss> zsc_: 内核可以在u盘上跑吗？
<October21> 内核载入内存就可以吧？
<zsc_> jusss: 装u盘上干嘛
<jusss> zsc_: 那些文件系统装机器上，内核装u盘上，可以吗
<zsc_> jusss: 可以,但有些绕弯子,不懂有啥必要性
<jusss> zsc_: 告诉妹子，我随身携带着内核
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<zsc_> jusss: 坚持治疗
<jusss> zsc_: 内核载入内存后，拔掉u盘应该也没事吧
<October21> 没事
<zsc_> jusss: 没事
<Pudge> jusss: 妹子会告诉你，她随身携带着护舒宝
<jusss> Pudge: 你又吃药吃多了
<yunfan> onlylove: http://www.7po.com/thread-67014-1-1.html 你看 真有人给电视机刷机的
<alvin_rxg> Title: 康佳安卓电视 刷机_ROOT补丁&包的使用方法及常见问题解答 ...|康佳智能电视|智能电视 (@ 7po.com)
<October21> Pudge: 你用什么邮件客户端？
<stardiviner> October21: 推荐 mu4e
<jusss> zsc_: 那这样，在机器上只装2个分区/home 和 swap，然后其它的都装u盘上，当系统启动后，拔掉U盘也没事？
<zsc_> jusss: 没事
<jusss> zsc_: 那些proc sysfs 之类的文件系统都会载入内存？
<stardiviner> jusss: 如果正在数据写入，读取之类的，有概率性摔坏分区表之类的吧？
<Pudge> October21: outlook2010
<October21> Pudge: 你的debian上？
<jusss> stardiviner: u盘的还是硬盘的?
<stardiviner> October21: less, cat ...
<stardiviner> jusss: 硬盘
<October21> stardiviner: 我还是小白，目前用VIm
<stardiviner> October21: 靠，玩Vim的还叫小白阿。。。
<Pudge> October21: mutt
<October21> 不然我就用nano
<Pudge> stardiviner: 你要理解这里的人，
<Pudge> stardiviner: 我是小白，只能开发内核
<stardiviner> October21: 千万不要用mutt, 会陷入太深，就是一个比较奇怪的玩意儿。
<October21> Pudge: mutt怎么默认用exim4？
<jusss> stardiviner: 插拔u盘为什么会损坏硬盘分区表？你是说内核会去硬盘上找那些文件系统？
<October21> Pudge: 不带这样的啊，我是因为默认采用vim的
<stardiviner> October21: set sendmail="...."
<Pudge> October21: 不知道，我把exim4删了。
<Pudge> October21: fetchmail收邮件，自带smtp发邮件
<stardiviner> jusss: 不清楚原理，但是我曾经用U盘系统过，意外的一次硬盘分区表坏掉了。。。。还无法修复，结果好几G的图片，视频都没有了。。。。伤心了很久。。。
<stardiviner> October21: sendmail or exim4?
<October21> CrunBang默认不带邮件客户端，我不知道用什么好
<stardiviner> October21: maybe $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4 can set this alternative for you
<stardiviner> October21: Or use Thunderbird. a good big tool
<October21> stardiviner: 安装之后显示sendmail 指向exim4
<stardiviner> October21: that's it,
<stardiviner> October21: symlink ?
<October21> 我还以为老外直接用 mail 发邮件
<Pudge> October21: 你又改crunbang了。真能折腾。。
<October21> /usr/lib/sendmail -> ../sbin/exim4
<October21> Pudge: 我原来是ubutnu 12.04
<Pudge> 尼玛，我一直以为你debian
<stardiviner> October21: 长久之计是不要用Mutt，暂时可以折腾下Mutt，简单的就用Thunderbird，用Emacs的话就用mu4e等，
<October21> Pudge: 我就用过ubuntu，用awesome是为了体验WM
<Pudge> October21: 。。。继续折腾吧
<NWMonster> 订阅个邮件组什么的mutt还行
<October21> 我没折腾好不
<Pudge> 体验= 折腾。
<October21> 只是默认没带邮件客户端，我需要选择
<zsc_> October21: evolution
<October21> Pudge: ubuntu安装WM很方便
 * jusss 不是还有个mailx吗？
<Pudge> October21: 用thunderbird吧， 啥年代了，2014了马上！
<jusss> 貌似是bsd的
<Pudge> CLI已经过时了
<October21> mailx --> mail
<October21> Pudge: 怎么装，源里没啊？
<October21> 官网？
<jusss> Pudge: 在crontab里加行mail,然后可以不停发邮件给某人
<Pudge> October21: 主页，下载，放在/opt/，自己做个链接到bin
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<zsc_> jusss: 人家设置屏蔽,你就发吧
<October21> 嗯
<stardiviner> zsc_: 我发给你，你都不知道是谁发的。。。
<stardiviner> zsc_: 你没收到过spam?
<Pudge> stardiviner: 你也该吃药了！
<stardiviner> Pudge: sorry, my fault
<October21> 从理论上说邮件无法真正匿名
<jusss> October21: 自己搭建个smtp
<stardiviner> 什么是匿名？ 如果你有了一个新的身份，和之前的identify完全没有关系，那算不算匿名？
<stardiviner> 看看这个，关于匿名相关的。 http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/47293/how-can-someone-go-off-web-and-anonymise-themselves-after-a-life-online
<alvin_rxg> Title: anonymity - How can someone go off-web, and anonymise themselves after a life online? - Informat ... (@ stackexchange.com)
<zsc_> stardiviner: 偶设置只收好友的邮件你怎么弄?
<stardiviner> zsc_: 你好友不见得一定是你好友发的。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 还活着没，
<NWMonster> October21: 为啥说邮件无法真正匿名那？
<stardiviner> 你好友的地址被黑，或者物理上被黑，或者中间拦截都是可能的。当然忽略其他因素。。。
<zsc_> stardiviner: 你又不知道我好友的邮箱..
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§  3.11.10-301.fc20.x86_64
<stardiviner> zsc_: 监视你的流量出口阿。。。
<zsc_> stardiviner: 乃来我家吧,请你吃饭
<stardiviner> 你要上网吧，网上一定会留下你的足迹的，如果量子计算机实现的话，。。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 3.12.5-1-ARCH
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你更新吧，lol
<stardiviner> zsc_: sorry, my fault
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 明年就 f22 猛禽了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 明年这个时候就 f22 猛禽了
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。明年都4.x了
<Sm4rkey> VPN+TOR  再发邮件 谁能找到
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你在什么工作？
<Pudge> 这句话是什么意思
<NWMonster> Sm4rkey: 说实话，tor对于北美不安全
<Pudge> 不吃药看不懂啊
<NWMonster> VPN先入亚洲国家，然后再加入tor会安全多
<NWMonster> 欧洲和北美很多tor节点都被NSA控制了
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 你这个是基于已知消息，假如亚洲国家的tor也不安全呢？
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 很遗憾，已知消息，日本，中国，韩国对tor还是没办法的。
<zsc_> 那就跨大洋跨国际tor他几十次
<NWMonster> 当然如果，犯的事太大，得到nsa帮助的话，不好说
<NWMonster> 过越多节点反倒不安全，因为那样路过nsa节点的可能性越高
<NWMonster> 最好的还是用第三国ip，只要事情不大，根本没法跨国合作
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 你不能控制到底经过哪几个节点，也不能控制经过多少个节点，你只是在Tor网络里，设置个蜜罐，很可能就掉进去了
<zsc_> 乃先高强度加密穿过多层tor登录服务器,解密发布,nsa能看见啥?
<Sm4rkey> tor 不安全  主因是数据要走出tor网络，NSA 就可以在出口节点上监听。
<Sm4rkey> 如果 tor不再提供出口  完全封闭在tor 内网中，会如何。
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 所以要先进入亚洲的第三方vpn，从入口开始就坐好保护
<NWMonster> Sm4rkey: 不提供出口。那tor网络就相当于一个封闭的vpn，意义不大了就。
<zsc_> 中国vpn->tor->出来进米国vpn->进tor->在进中国vpn->进tor->米国vpn->......xN
<Sm4rkey> 所有网络服务 在tor 内网中提供服务。   变成一个无政府主义的网络
<Sm4rkey> zsc_: 那会慢死的
<zsc_> Sm4rkey: 怕死就不要嫌慢
<zsc_> 怕报文泄密,在没进vpn前加一次ssl加密....nas也就看不出是啥来了
<NWMonster> 偷一辆车去公用停车场随机找个wep无线节点，破解进去，连入某非洲小国肉鸡做跳板，下亚洲vpn，进入tor，然后xxxxxx，我就不信NSA能查到
<NWMonster> 当然，这之中的信息，绝对不能保护能泄漏自身的特殊信息。
<NWMonster> 你要是连上去，然后再登录个qq什么的。。。保证第二天就查你家水表
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 看人家以什么为目的，假如人家根本不打算找到你，只是大范围绞杀。那你再隐蔽也是无用。
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 那真心就点背了
 * NWMonster 我都是扯淡，我没干过坏事啊！
<stardiviner> 说个绝对而且无理的例子，假如你用通过网络控制一个电器，暗杀了人家总统，然后人家要发起战争，那就无所谓隐蔽了，这也是武术中的一种战术，当力量型的敏捷不够，就放大范围技能。
<NWMonster> 不能这么想吧，如果你杀了人家总统，还不让人家查到是谁干的，人家对谁发动战争？
<stardiviner> NWMonster: the world !
<cherrot> 谁说tor安全了？  tor中继不是可以看到原始报文么
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 管他是谁啥的，全世界都是敌人！
<NWMonster> 当然，矛盾如果对立到，需要用恐怖袭击的层面的话，我想没必要隐瞒身份了已经，就算隐瞒，中东也会有几个二逼组织，抢着要负责
<NWMonster> 和诶
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<stardiviner> NWMonster: sorry, my fault, my words are just bullshit
<zsc_> NWMonster: 乃关系好广,中东的都有....
<NWMonster> cherrot: 恩，我们都认为tor不安全，但是tor可以作为隐匿自己的基础手段
<NWMonster> zsc_: 唉。。irc上敢于承认自己服务于各种恐怖组织的人很多
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 你见过他们？
<NWMonster> zsc_: 我当真见过不少，但不知道是真是假
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 还是只是听说？
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 还聊过
<stardiviner> NWMonster: weird ... now
<zsc_> 所有恐怖分子退散退散!
<stardiviner> zsc_: right
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 很多本身就在中东，查到也没意义，我聊的那个完全是个小孩，根本不知道战争是什么，也完全没有任何信仰
<zsc_> NWMonster: 大家都不敢和你说话了...你觉得呢?
<NWMonster> 吹牛和装逼，才是他们的专利，剩下的就是穷试各种exp，试图在敌国民间网站上挂国旗
<NWMonster> zsc_: 还好吧。。。我可没鼓励大家干坏事啊。。。
<zsc_> NWMonster: 蒙古国西部地区刚弄了几个...你懂得
<NWMonster> 林子大了什么鸟都能见到不稀奇吧。
<NWMonster> zsc_: 哦，我聊的那个是中东的，自称基地组织雇佣的网络部队，其实就是一帮script kids
<zsc_> 表打我的名字......
<NWMonster> 话说NSA都上网游抓恐怖分子了，是不是咱们以后都不敢打游戏了。
<NWMonster> 呵呵，不要怕，最多去喝茶
<zsc_> NWMonster: 乃动exp?
<zsc_> s/动/懂
<NWMonster> 呵呵，我也是script kids
<zsc_> 啥是script kids
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 才一个脚本小子就觉得怎么了。。。
<stardiviner> I'm back
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 去研究网络，加密，才是王道。
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 或者应该伟大点，去研究量子计算机？
<zsc_> stardiviner: 记得吃药
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 传说一旦量子计算机面试，理论上任何加密都可以破解的来说
<stardiviner> zsc_: sorry, my fault
<pAuLnAbA220> zsc_: EXP是神马？
<NWMonster> 这要说道一个问题
<stardiviner> pAuLnAbA220: expert
<zsc_> pAuLnAbA220: 貌似是溢出
<NWMonster> dware的"量子计算机"是真量子吗？
<NWMonster> zsc_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Script_kiddie
<alvin_rxg> Title: Script kiddie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<pAuLnAbA220> zsc_: 是指向内存溢出那种溢出吗？
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 不知道，但是我觉得那才是王道
<NWMonster> s/dware/D-wave
<Pudge> 先活到那一天再说吧。。
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 我个人认为，dwave的量子计算机不算纯粹的
<NWMonster> 也就是说，并不能实现量子计算
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 这个我就不懂了，量子学没看过，
<NWMonster> 它的特点在于利用量子方法来模拟现在的计算机，也就是说，还是在模拟二进制计算
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 也见过一个消息，说量子学里好像有个啥悖论来着
<NWMonster> 什么猫是吧
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 感觉这些悖论倒是很有趣
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 确实
<NWMonster> 现在非常关注量子计算机，其实是因为当今cpu的速度很难继续提高了
<NWMonster> 现在主要靠核数的增加了，频率的增加不是不行，而是硅这个材质不行了，也可以说民用散热不行
<NWMonster> 量子计算机对散热要求太高
<NWMonster> 我个人倒是感觉这种追求高速度的发展会停滞，转而cisc体系会大展拳脚
<NWMonster> stardiviner: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%96%9B%E5%AE%9A%E8%B0%94%E7%8C%AB
<alvin_rxg> Title: 薛定谔猫 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书 (@ wikipedia.org)
<stardiviner> 算了，不聊了，回去玩vagrant，和puppet
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 恩，我也去对战urbanterror了
<NWMonster> pAuLnAbA220: exp指的是对漏洞的利用程序
<pAuLnAbA220> NWMonster: 好吧，谢谢您了
<NWMonster> 漏洞的形式很多，不一定都是由于缓存溢出导致的，比如sql注入，弱口令，后门，等等
<October21> urbanterror有什么快的服务器？
<pAuLnAbA220> NWMonster: 请教缓存溢出能执行命令的机制，网上的原理讲得太笼统
<NWMonster> October21: 日本和澳洲的那几个速度不错
<Pudge> 同请教，网上都是10年前的东西，那些指令给了完全没用
<NWMonster> pAuLnAbA220: 0day缓存溢出什么什么那本书不错
<zsc_> NWMonster: debian7.2有啥洞洞没
<NWMonster> 老一点的有本<网络渗透技术>也很不错
<NWMonster> zsc_: 我是脚本小子，别问我这个
<zsc_> NWMonster: 那教我抓个鸡?
<NWMonster> zsc_: 别学坏。学点好的
<Pudge> zsc_: debian的漏洞就是如果别人知道你账户密码别人就能登录。。
<NWMonster> 。。。。好大个洞
<Pudge> 这不科学，
<zsc_> NWMonster: Pudge 待会把/儿童从/
<zsc_>   /etc/passwd删了
<Pudge> 应该知道账户密码也没用，必须是我本人输入才能登录啊
<NWMonster> 看看开sshd了没
<zsc_> 偶开了,来hack我吧
<NWMonster> 偶也开了
 * microcai  https://avlog.avplayer.org/images/C7/%7BC7096CE0-6F16-FA66-2D88-BA1506691BF1%7D.jpg
<microcai> 吼吼
<yawa_sssuj> s
<yunfan> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=85291
 * imtxc 下班回家
<jiero>  Go on.
<zsc_> NWMonster: 来来来,教我抓鸡....吃饱了
<Pudge> zsc_: 手洗干净，伸进裤子就行了
<NWMonster> zsc_: Pudge是抓鸡高手
<Pudge> NWMonster: 你也别谦虚啊
<NWMonster> Pudge: 不敢不敢
<Zeus007> 有在北京的朋友吗
<Zeus007> 都在潜水啊
<mao_> puppy   linux  可以用dd命令做u盘启动盘吗？
<mao_> 我的做出来没有办法启动。。。
<Zeus007> dd没用过，但是可以用usb-creator
<Zeus007> 一个图形化的启动u盘工具
<mao_> Zeus007, 我用unetbootin，做puppy也是可以的，但用dd 就是不行。。。
<mao_> 但用unetbootin，在自己电脑可以进入pupy，但在别的电脑却又进不去了，不知道原因。。
<jiero>   mao_ 有些电脑特殊
<mao_> jiero,  估计是这样，前几天我用debain，dd做u盘启动盘，装老机子没有问题，用dd做puppy却又不行了。
<Zeus007> 我想写一个脚本，使得它能在每天早上6：00 如果pm2.5小于60 就开闹钟叫我起床，大概想法是通过wget 下载 pm2.5信息的网站然后通过检索关键字获取pm2.5的数值。  但是我不知道如何对下载的文本作处理以得到pm2.5的数值，就以百度搜索pm2.5关键字为例
<Zeus007> 如何获取蓝色条里面的空气质量指数？
<NWMonster> 下载整个网页，然后正则出来
<Zeus007> 要用到哪些命令？
<NWMonster> 你准备写shell脚本？
<Zeus007> 嗯
<Zeus007> 新手
<Zeus007> 想通过一个例子学习，这样有动力写
<NWMonster> 感觉你这个东西用py写会很方便
<October21> beautifulsoup
<jiero> 中文 Linux 桌面 bug 集合站点有没有。
<Zeus007> 还没学过python ，入门容易吗
<NWMonster> 抱歉，我只会py，py的情况用urllib和re就可以了
<Guest82980> 用这个就行了吧 http://www.pm25.in/api_doc
<October21> 我相信程序员都是有节操的，不会恶意使用这个Key！
<hoxily> October21: 啥？
<October21> 那个网页的话
<Zeus007> 好东西，谢谢啦
<October21> 不要再问为什么看到的是乱码，因为用了UTF-8编码；
<Guest26380> 一个查询接口而已，还能滥用么？
<hoxily> October21: 知道了
<imtxc> imtxc: lol
<NWMonster> 节操早掉光了
<October21> 还有用UTF-8编码的网站，我我以为很少
<xixihaha> 哈楼
<Pudge> 程序员有节操？
<jusss> 这个频道的log网页就是utf8的
<Pudge> 谁说的！
<jusss> 一看pudge这种就节操是负数的东东
<Zeus007> {"error":"Sorry，您这个小时内的API请求次数用完了，休息一下吧！"}
<Zeus007> 返回这个东东
<Pudge> jusss: 得亏imadper不在
<jusss> Pudge: ä½ 
<jusss> Pudge: 妈
<jusss> Pudge: 逼
<Pudge> jusss: 逼
<Pudge> jusss: 不
<Pudge> jusss: 要
<Pudge> jusss: å­¦
<Pudge> jusss: 我
<Pudge> jusss: 说
<Pudge> jusss: 话
<jusss> Pudge: 擦
<jusss> Pudge: ä½ 
<jusss> Pudge: 妈
<October21> 都成年人了
<imtxc> freeflying: 出手吧
<Pudge> freeflying: 出手把
<guzhou> 没必要吧。。
<NWMonster> 多大了？
<Pudge> ！！！
<October21> 18+
<Pudge> 谢谢，舒服了！
<xixihaha> irssi如何查看对话记录
<microcai> 仔细听出 mp3 和wav的区别了
<microcai> mp3 还是 shit 了点
<Zeus007> Pudge打dota吗
<guzhou> microcai: 一般听不出来吧
<microcai> guzhou: 听的出来
<guzhou> microcai: 好吧。。。
<NWMonster> 需要一个好耳机
<Zeus007> 如何设置计划任务在某个时候用脚本打开一个图形程序？
<Pudge> Zeus007: 有个东西叫cron
<Zeus007> 这个我知道
<Zeus007> 但是似乎不能打开图形程序
<guzhou> 在windows下一般用什么irc client?
<Pudge> Zeus007: 能啊，只要那命令是正确的
<Zeus007> 只能对文件进行操作什么的
<sssuj> guzhou: quassel
<Pudge> sssuj: 该吃药了
<guzhou> sssuj: 嗯 ，我试试
<sssuj> Pudge: 你吃多了
<guzhou> 。。。
<Pudge> sssuj: 我吐出来给你
<Zeus007> 例如 在 crontab 里面输入 * * * * * rhythmbox /home/xx/Music/1.mp3   时间到了还是不会打开音乐
<NWMonster> guzhou: mirc, xchat
<sssuj> Pudge: 不用
<Pudge> sssuj: 你都吃了好几次了，这次又害羞了
<onlylove> cchatzilla巨慢，只好web过来
<onlylove> Pudge: 他吃啥了
<Pudge> web挺好
<sssuj> Pudge: 你忘记昨晚你说你不吃，于是我硬塞了进去，可能不小心赛多了
<onlylove> Pudge: 其实web也不正常
<Pudge> onlylove: 他就是啥都没吃
<Pudge> onlylove: 犯病呢
<guzhou> NWMonster: 这两好像是收费的，我搜了个这个Miranda IM，可以搜列表，还可以tab补全人员
<onlylove> Pudge: 犯病要吃药啊
<Pudge>  onlylove 他放弃了，不听劝
<NWMonster> guzhou: 恩，那2个都是收费的，不过都有cracked版本
<onlylove> 啥，mirc？
<onlylove> windows下面可以用thunderbird嘛
<guzhou> NWMonster: 哦，那我还是用免费的吧
<Pudge> 就用web多好。。简单省心
<NWMonster> guzhou: xchat有非官方的编译版本，也是免费的
<sssuj> mirc没高亮
<onlylove> pigdin不是也可以么
<guzhou> 好吧，我试试其它客户端
<guzhou> 我现在用的pidgin
<sssuj> NWMonster: xchat的源码是for linux的吧，
<guzhou> pidgin 界面好
<onlylove> Pudge: web少好多功能
 * sssuj 感觉win下最好的客户端quassel
<Pudge> onlylove: 就打个字，要这么多功能干嘛
<sssuj> 感觉chatzilla界面真丑，感觉是见过的客户端里最丑的界面了
<maplebeats> 红帽的人呢
<maplebeats> 帽子的GFS好用不
<sssuj> 难道写chatzilla的人就没美工吗
<lincan> irssi
<NWMonster> sssuj: http://www.silverex.org/news/
<alvin_rxg> Title: X-Chat 2 for Windows (@ silverex.org)
<guzhou> 搜聊天室列表啥的 Miranda IM 不错，就是太难设置了
<guzhou> Pudge: 那倒也是，就打个字而已
<NWMonster> MIM是个不错的东西，不过国内现在很少用了，原来因为有支持qq的插件，用户还不错，现在腾讯抓的比较紧，那些老协议都不支持了
<sssuj> NWMonster: 09年的东西了。。。
<sssuj> NWMonster: 还得下载gtk+...
<guzhou> NWMonster: 对对，原来是支持qq的
<onlylove> 我想说，北京联通的3G真坑
<onlylove> 丫的买卡要实名不说，freenode还巨慢
<NWMonster> 恩，很早之前我用过
<sssuj> onlylove: 中移动的很快
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你们公司玩hadoop不。。
<onlylove> sssuj: 中移动的啥
<sssuj> onlylove: 中移动，freenode很好
<guzhou> onlylove: 你是用手机上的？
<onlylove> sssuj: 靠，中移动延迟大
<onlylove> guzhou: no ,电脑
<onlylove> maplebeats: 玩
<sssuj> onlylove: 难道联通的延迟小？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你们怎么保存master节点上的元数据
<onlylove> maplebeats: 搞虚拟化的，不插手big data好意思的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 哎？元数据是啥
<maplebeats> onlylove: 就是索引的数据
<onlylove> sssuj: 哦，其实是玩游戏延迟小，我在家用过移动的，那时候不成
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我做qe的，不知道
<maplebeats> onlylove: master的数据丢了怎么办。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 没有backup的master？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 主控，没有backup
<maplebeats> onlylove: 硬伤啊，似乎yahoo自己都没做
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那个不是应该在core-site里面还是hdfs里面指定存放位置么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不对，那个是namenode
<maplebeats> onlylove: 就是放hdfs的索引数据的机器呀，那个是单节点，datanode是多备，但是元数据只有一份呢
<hoxily> Zeus007: 你加上 export DISPLAY=':0' 试试
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那个真没办法，vmware虚拟的也是一个master
<maplebeats> onlylove: 那master挂了怎么办！
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不过，我记得有个second namenode
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那不是我要考虑的……
<maplebeats> onlylove: 其实也不是我考虑的:D
<onlylove> maplebeats: master文件里面写的地址是backup的master
<onlylove> maplebeats: 就是second namenode
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我最近几天在搞2.2.0的，1.2.1的接触时间不长，忘得差不多了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我基本上没用到它，2.x比较新了吧，构架和1.2都不一样了撒
<onlylove> maplebeats: 是的……而且把jobtracker拆开了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 现在2.2上的进程比1多了
<maplebeats> onlylove:  我们部门现在才在升级到1.2....
<maplebeats> onlylove: 2.x估计一年两年是不会用上的。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: namenode,resourcemanager,historymanager
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我记得这三个是master上的进程
<onlylove> maplebeats: 然后slave上是nodemanager和datanode
<maplebeats> onlylove: 好复杂的感觉
<onlylove> maplebeats: 是的，因为yarn的关系，你可以看下CDH4
<maplebeats> onlylove: 等把手上的项目搞完，好好的安静下来研究研究
<onlylove> maplebeats: 其实只要结构搞清楚了，倒也简单，就是配置文件的事情
<maplebeats> onlylove: 恩，配置文件没兴趣也没意义研究:D
<onlylove> maplebeats: 研究下为好，我一开始做的，找不到jobhistory
<onlylove> maplebeats: 后来才知道，丫的historyserver的地址你得写到配置文件里面
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不能偷懒省掉
<onlylove> maplebeats: 包括用的framework yarn也要写到mapred-site里面
<onlylove> maplebeats: 最坑爹的是，apache官方的编译好的包，是32位的，你如果要用nativelib，必须自己手工编译
<imtxc> 大家不打算买点百发么
<freeflying> imtxc, 白发是啥
<imtxc> freeflying: 8.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度理财 (@ baidu.com)
<imtxc> freeflying: 比余额宝多点
<freeflying> 哦
<AnonIN> ,
<onlylove> imtxc: 你都有闲钱理财了&
<imtxc> onlylove: .... 我工作一年多了都。。。
<Pudge> imtxc: 土豪！
<Pudge> 是不是现在放弃治疗才能成为土豪
<imtxc> Pudge: 不跟你吵架
<Pudge> imtxc: 求吵架
<Pudge> imtxc: 求互喷
<kingbo_> 呃，这么天没来。一来就要吵架
<Pudge> 天天都吵架啊
<Pudge> 一天不骂他他就难受
<kingbo_> Pudge: 你都和谁吵
<Pudge> 各种， imtxc， juss， imdaper之流
<kingbo_> Pudge: 唉，都是大牛，我一连闪
 * zsc 人呢,教我抓鸡...
<zsc> MCX: 山东老乡呀
<MCX> zsc：恩没错，山东临沂的
<zsc> 好像出现过骂战,瞅瞅记录去
<zsc> MCX: 亲一个
<MCX> zsc：哈哈
<zsc> Pudge: 恶贯满盈
<zsc> 吧喇叭啦,蹦蹦蹦
<ninepillars> 有没有人玩过Assault Cube的啊？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-20
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> perl升级，irssi淘气...
<yunfan> 换weechat
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: weechat....
<yunfan> 有什么问题？ 我现在就在用
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不用， -perl 编译irssi即可
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 慢慢的系统会一个个 -perl
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47036/perl-is-26-today
<alvin_rxg> Title: Perl 编程语言 26 周年 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这文章有意思,1987年12月18日 Larry Wall 推出了 Perl 编程语言，而最早引用该语言的帖子是在 88年的1月份，来自 Google 的讨论组：Perl, a "replacement" for awk and sed. 该帖称 Perl 用来替换 Linux 下的 awk 和 sed 工具。
<onlylove> 我来捣乱的：）
<MeaCulpa> 请问88年有google么
<MeaCulpa> 明明是google 索引了老的新闻组
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 貌似没有:)
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: google收购了新闻组的事情你不知道？
<MeaCulpa> perl是用来替换shell的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不是收购，是接手
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是收购好吧  然后数据都迁移到group里了
<yunfan> 你现在去group里就能看到那些好早以前的帖子
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 新闻组是私有的？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你们都没看见错别字么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我从没觉得新闻组是私有的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 便携C程序
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 最大那个 新闻组本来就是商业运营的阿
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 新闻组是商业运营没错，但是信息本身是分布式的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 在说也不是所有新闻组是商业的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37701
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 英国ISP的过滤器屏蔽了性教育网站 (@ solidot.org)
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我还有俄罗斯色情新闻组
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你自己架一个当然没问题 我是说常用那个usenet 被google收购了
<yunfan> 许多技术新闻组不刚好在上面嘛
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那你要说usenet嘛
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: usenet自己也是索引了很多社会新闻组的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你知道么...Linux是在1991年发布的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 所以说中国人一定要看外语新闻
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 翻译的东西，啧啧
<MeaCulpa> 该帖称 Perl 用来替换 Linux 下的 awk 和 sed 工具。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 知道啊，debaian 93 redhat 95嘛
<eexpress> 现在英语都弱化了。不要考试了
<eexpress> 学啥。lol
<MeaCulpa> Larry Wall 预见到了Linus的kernel
<eexpress> 数学都弱化了。
<onlylove> eexpress: 不需要考试不代表不需要学啊
<onlylove> eexpress: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37704
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 中国记者需要通过政治考试才能保留记者证 (@ solidot.org)
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那就是说，按照那个翻译的意思，Larry Wall是Oracel
<eexpress> 自己的事情了嘛。不强制，这是进步
<eexpress> 记者证还需要这？
<eexpress> 火车站买一个假的就是
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那啥……没准原文如此，也许外国那写文章的就不清楚，
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 错别字就不说了，国内it界错别字是正常的，都是没文化的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: larry是神棍呢 怎么预见的？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 高科技电脑算命么 用perl写段代码
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37705
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 一场抛弃费曼图的量子革命 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> yunfan: say "脱袜子91年会发布linux";
<eexpress> 这有啥，在irc这房间混几下，也可以预见 yunfan你明年不能生崽。
<yunfan> onlylove: linus发布前没跟别人说把
<eexpress> 怎么可能
<onlylove> yunfan: 今天赶紧搞一个去
<eexpress> 总有知道的
<eexpress> 让他去街边捡？ onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后保留记录，明年今天，拿真相堵上ee的嘴
<eexpress> 哦。 yunfan你回老家了？是为了相亲？
<yunfan> 刚看电视，有个节目做实验研究发热背心对人体的危害。三位老人穿了发热背心，一位没有穿。四人一起打了会儿麻将，三位穿背心的老人血压变高了！没穿背心的阿婆血压很稳定。这说明，穿背心的三位输钱了。
<yunfan> eexpress: 在家混 相什么亲
<eexpress> 这逻辑反了。
<eexpress> 穿背心的，说明本身身体就不好了。打久了，坚持不住，乱出牌
<eexpress> yunfan: 必定是相亲。父母安排好的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/10-tips-for-securing-nginx
<alvin_rxg> Title: 10 个 Nginx 的安全提示 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 其实我觉得外国IT记者没文化不知道历史的也挺多，不过，觉得国内错别字这个，真心不应该
<eexpress> yunfan: 只要不上胸毛女，就将就吧。
<yunfan> eexpress: 那就找你了
<eexpress> 中央台最近一直在宣传印度的包办婚姻的好处。恶心的啊。
<onlylove> 今天在肯德基上网看股票，一个乞丐在我边上坐下来，向我乞讨。我给了他一块钱，继续看K线。他没有走，看着我在干什么。过了一会，他悄悄地说：“这股过了布林中轨了”。我惊诧地睁大眼睛问他：“这个你也懂?” 他说：“就是因为懂这个，所以我才有了今天！”
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你喜欢胸毛女？
<onlylove> eexpress: 中央台……
<yunfan> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=85297
<jiero> eexpress: 印度中央台？
<onlylove> eexpress: 中央台咋不说印度强X和轮X严重
<eexpress> 中央台那结婚的女的，都上2次节目了。一直谈包办好。你们居然没看。。
<eexpress> 很少见这种新闻
<jiero> onlylove eexpress 喜欢被管的人好管。
<jiero> eexpress onlylove 全世界都追求好管的民众，你们竟然把这种事当气愤的话题。太没意思了。
<onlylove> jiero: 全世界最好管的是中国人
<onlylove> jiero: 这个没啥可争论的
<jiero> onlylove: 所以都投资这里
<eexpress> 是罗。
<jiero> 连坐就是这样罗
<yunfan> jiero: 全世界不代表我
<jiero> yunfan: 切。你又不是政府，没你的地方。
<eexpress> 拿人手短。 yunfan
<yunfan> jiero: 你现在做五毛了？
<jiero> yunfan: 我哪里做五毛，我希望的是每个人都觉醒，而不是政府管理。
<jiero> yunfan: 靠管理太垃圾了
<yunfan> jiero: 可以是职业经理人那种管理
<jiero> yunfan: 可以。结果还是划圈操控
<cppking> 我了个去，nosql也要走向ACID？http://cloud.51cto.com/art/201312/423639.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 数据库未来的5大预测 - 51CTO.COM (@ 51cto.com)
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ?
 * jiero 摸摸 MeaCulpa 我变成无政府主义者了，怎么办。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你看过一本叫｛程序员｝的杂志么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 里面错字连篇
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我买的汉语书里都有错字啊。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 程序员好高深，看不懂，我也就看看o'reilly的那些入门的
 * jiero 什么都看不懂。
 * jiero 看不懂书
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我也是
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我也看不懂
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你还能找到错字，我看那杂志直接晕头转向，接着扔掉的节奏
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。我发现我的读音是英音的太多了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 以前曾经有澳大利亚人说我怎么说美音了。我都不觉乎。
<jiero> 两个混起来最失败。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你太care 别人不care的关于你自己的东西了
 * iMadper 反抱 jiero 
<yunfan> jiero: 是洋妞么
<jiero> yunfan: 是。。。
 * MeaCulpa 农民音
<yunfan> jiero: 那你跟她chinglish好了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 看过Battle Star Galactica么
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 可以看一下，学习一下里面的Gaius Boltar
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 一般美国人以英语为有文化，美语为平民
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你看美剧，只要是装b, 历史，大气的，一般都尽量少些美音
<eexpress> 欧洲是贵族，美国是野蛮人嘛。
<Niac> 流放的囚犯而已
<MeaCulpa> 是欧洲的野蛮人去北美比较多而已吧...
<eexpress> 登月之前都这样认为。
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 流放犯去的是澳洲...
<jiero> MEA
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 给英国演员找工作而已把 :)
<yunfan> 那些所谓贵族其实也不是地理大发现之前的
<yunfan> 都是爆发以后找贵族结婚这样
<jiero> 贵族。
<eexpress> 英国的发音就是抑扬顿挫，美国发音平直？
<abc_> ..很久不来，发现kk不见了～～
<jiero> eexpress: 我还真没研究那么多，只是今天想知道 feature 到底怎么读，发现我读的一直都是英音方式。
<Niac> 怎样才算贵族啊
<onlylove> Niac: 装
<Niac> 国内没有什么贵族吧
<eexpress> jiero: 我只是这样认为。估计的
<jiero> Niac: 变有钱，变有传统文化。
<Niac> 不是要有历史的大家族吗
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=z6ZSWkJAL_GjjlrVS4M7yALnfz1gJJ1VZh8kJnWhDjujCNgZfgYZY9CeMxNbRxcxBoKslHUN9BFPIXYC2Djwyz-kh_8i4xVbC6MwT9uMWDYfh1QfeGg53xg_t6K-y9Kf
<alvin_rxg> Title: 感恩节_百度百科 (@ baidu.com)
<onlylove> 来看看美国人的由来
<jiero> Niac: 可以是新生贵族呗。
<Niac> 不是讲血统的吗
<onlylove> jiero: 新生贵族那个叫土豪
<eexpress> Niac: 以前好多王爷啊。
<jiero> onlylove: ee是土豪，不是贵族
<yunfan> Niac: 通过联姻不就有了
<eexpress> 头天还看到蒙古的某贵族，拿出的切羊肉的刀，那值钱，精细做工
<yunfan> 再说了 有血统不还得要用钱买东西
<Niac> 那也只能算下一代吧
<eexpress> 贵族是遗传的啊。lol
<eexpress> 有家族历史的，这不会变
<Niac> 还是土豪好啊，可以各种低俗
<jiero> 切。中国有贵族血脉的人太多了。
<eexpress> 刘备那窝囊种子，不也要攀一个亲戚嘛
<jiero> 孔子的后代有多少。。。
<eexpress> 孔子不是贵族啊
<jiero> 后来算是了。
<eexpress> 后来也不算吧。没出名的
<Niac> 孔子好像是有点
<Niac> 没落的贵族后代
<eexpress> 经过南北朝以后，前面的贵族都没了。
<yunfan> 中国全是大姓 只要你肯 总能找到贵族祖宗 或者符会一个
<eexpress> 全是灭族的过程。
<jiero> eexpress: 要是像孔子的理论，发展3千年，不受外国干涉也还是那破烂样子。
<jiero> yunfan: 就是
<jiero> yunfan: 不过我这姓氏就没贵族
<eexpress> 孔子的理论，其实也没人在乎。都是后人为了维护地位，才抬出来的。
<yunfan> jiero: 想有都可以追到春秋
<eexpress> 看过有人把家族族谱，和晏子连上的。
<eexpress> 晏婴
<yunfan> eexpress: 那人是不是姓晏？
<eexpress> 一个村，大多这姓。
<eexpress> 翻族谱给我看。
<yunfan> 那就搞笑了
<yunfan> 春秋时候姓和氏是分开的
<eexpress> 为啥
<yunfan> 现在的姓是那时候的氏
<eexpress> 这本来就是附会
<yunfan> 他如果有后代 只要不是嫡子 都要分氏的
<yunfan> 也就是晏姓 另外的氏
<yunfan> 绝对不会姓晏
<jiero> yunfan: 发现我这姓氏竟然是北方游牧民族为主构成的。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 北方很常见阿
<cherrot> jiero: 西北方吧
<yunfan> 不过广东居然也有个慕容氏 这个屌
<cherrot> jiero: 和安禄山一个时代的
<yunfan> jiero: 搞不好是鲜卑改姓的把
<jiero> yunfan cherrot 我看的是这个 北魏孝文帝迁都洛阳，改鲜卑族的破多罗氏，解瑟罗氏和叱罗氏为罗姓。罗姓早期在长沙和豫章发展，唐代时迁居广东，元代时迁居福建
<cherrot> yunfan: 有史可查的
<cherrot> jiero: 我的祖籍追上去在山西啊
<yunfan> jiero: 果然是阿 推荐你看下 魏书官氏志 和 北朝胡姓考  去了解下自己祖宗
<jiero> cherrot: 我的家谱看过好像就是福建。
<jiero> cherrot: :)
<yunfan> jiero: 还有 鲜卑改姓 其实后来又改回来过
<cherrot> jiero: yunfan 咩。。那我的归宿在哪。。
<jiero> cherrot: 英雄不问出处，问归宿!
<yunfan> cherrot: 我不知道你姓
<cherrot> jiero: 哦 出处。。
<cherrot> yunfan: 罗呀
<yunfan> cherrot: 那你不是跟 jiero 一样？
<jiero> yun
<jiero> yunfan: 你才知道
<yunfan> 这事查家谱也不靠谱  不如去复旦做个血液分析 1-2k搞定
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> 复旦有个所专门研究族群迁移的
 * jiero 有1~2k就分给 yunfan 100了。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 来.
<cherrot> iMadper: 么么哒
<iMadper> cherrot: /join #lcm
<iIlL10Oo> alvin_rxg: 以后网页标题就默认你取吧
<MeaCulpa> 中国人嘛，乱的很
<iIlL10Oo> alvin_rxg: ^k^ 进来也你去吧
<iIlL10Oo> 取
<iIlL10Oo> alvin_rxg: 在吗？
 * MeaCulpa 中国人喜欢搞(祖先|地域) (崇拜|歧视)
<Niac> 因为地方特色很鲜明
<cherrot> maplebeats_:  出来
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 祖 这个字 其实就是男根的意思 生殖崇拜
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 欧洲也是啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 地方保护主义全世界都有
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 欧洲...也许吧
<jiero> 根据已有的排斥没有的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，只是美国这种移民国家这问题比较敏感，大家刻意回避
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 反正我是魔都土著，在国内去哪里都被问的很烦
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我一直说我哪里都不属于
 * jiero 首先是地球人
<Niac> 问什么
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 比如，哇魔都人也有长那么强壮的？吃那么多的？爱吃辣的？--此类问题
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 不厌其烦
<Niac> 想搭讪你吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 爱从口出
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 尤其我这种滴酒不沾然后斯斯文文的把桌上肉扫光的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好人一生平安
<Niac> --！斯文人不吃肉
<jiero> Niac: 。。。
<jiero> Niac: 反人类啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 普遍印象，然后你是个例，然后就这样了
<Niac> 斯文人饿肚子
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 错了，斯文人就是大吃特吃的时候别人还觉得你没怎么动筷子
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 你可以问蛋蛋
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 额。。。
<Niac> 这么牛逼，怎么做的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 蛋蛋这么评价你的？
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 简单，就是别人聊天的时候下筷子咯
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没，很多人这么评价我...
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 就像魔术一样，别人不注意的时候动手
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我也是，吃饭的时候不喜欢说话的。
<Niac> 说话的时候不是看着你吗
<onlylove> Niac: 通常不会注意的
<jiero> Niac: 别人聊天。不是双人对视
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 从小就如此，长辈都喜欢给我夹菜，然后会发觉菜早已进了我肚子...
<Niac> 每次聚餐我都吃不好
<onlylove> Niac: 如果你的存在感比较弱，没人注意你的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你还好，我从小的教育是不知道什么是吃饱，只知道是吃到吃不下为止。
<Niac> 我丑的很鲜明
 * jiero 属于存在感很薄弱的
<if_else_> 各位兄台，git config --list 默认是：List all variables set in config file.
<if_else_> 但我想知道 core.pager 默认的值是什么。
<if_else_> 什么参数可以查看配置项的默认值。谢谢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu13.10安装时手动分区如何使用LVM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453784 我的机子已经有一个centos了，分区方案是200m（centos /boot)+500m(ubuntu /boot)+lvm，结果发现安装是使用手动分区不能编辑lvm，难道ubuntu把这个功能去掉了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 血族使天 — 2013-12-20 10:11
<onlylove> 做人要像土豆一样，跟啥玩意都能炖一起，咋整都不难吃。尽量别像花椒大料姜似的，哪有事哪到，从头到尾都跟着使劲忙活，最后菜做好了，谁一动筷子第一件事都是把你挑出去划拉一边。更别像苍蝇，一炒菜你就扇呼个小翅膀劲儿劲儿的往跟前凑，总把自己也当个材料，一进锅里命搭上不说，这盘菜也就完犊子了。
<jiero> onlylove: 中国人的心血，就是划圈子，无数基督传教士就这么说。。。
<onlylove> 这破烂K到底成不成啊，不成扔了
<jiero> microcai: 修理一下 kk
<onlylove> jiero: 说的和外国人不是似的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 外国人是不同国家，在我国，是不同地域
<microcai> jiero:  not my bot
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我国太大而已
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 是么？ 美国也很大
<jiero> onlylove: 额。外国人可以脱离。
<jiero> onlylove: 中国人制作了不得脱离的规则
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 美国是monolith.. 强制的一视同仁
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 美国种族差比我们大的多，也没见啥民族政策，哎
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 美国种族不要太多
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 是阿
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 种族问题解决的唯一方式就是一视同仁
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 搞差异化只有死，我国就是例子
<onlylove> jiero: 外国人总是说，在中国，只有中国人和外国人，就和外国人能把日本人和中国人还有韩国人分的很明白似的
<onlylove> jiero: 或者说，外国人的语言里面没有外国人这个词汇
<iIlL10Oo> 最烦填个单子还要写民族的
<onlylove> jiero: 其实都自欺欺人，foreigener
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 很多西方人分不清？ 我觉得中日韩差别很大
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  onlylove 外表看不出
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 我觉得韩国和日本没差距啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 都穿上一样的衣服，站一起
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 有，神态
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 姿势...
<lainme> jiero: 外表、服装、发型还是可以区分的，特别是韩国男性比较容易辨认
<onlylove> jiero: 刚才拼错了一个单词……需要复习词汇了……
<jiero> lainme: 额。
<jiero> 竟然引出了潜水的lainme
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 来告诉我怎么区分法国和德国人
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 还有美国人和加拿大人
<microcai> onlylove: 不能区分，他们都是日尔曼人
<jiero> onlylove: 法国人比较软，比较矮
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 法德，不用区分吧
<MeaCulpa> 美国，加拿大，倒是难说
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 为毛不用分，两个国家呢
<MeaCulpa> 除非是法语加拿大人
<jiero> onlylove: 鼻子更鹰勾。通常
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 完全不一样吧
<microcai> onlylove: 一个祖先的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 法国人族谱，乱的很，哈哈
<onlylove> microcai: 你有什么证据证明日本和中国不是一个祖先
<jiero> lainme: 额。我看了不少韩国男，没分别出来的。。。
<jiero> lainme: 抱歉，我能分辨出韩国女。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 尼日利亚和坦桑尼亚还有南非人怎么分？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 日本学者早就把日本人归于太平洋岛民系列
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 日本学者……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你也信啊，日本还不承认南京大屠杀呢
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有点道理
<microcai> 法国土著早在中世纪就被杀光了 。。。 北方的日尔曼人入侵后重新建立的查理曼帝国 。。。 后来分裂成 N 多小国，法国是其中一个
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 日本参赞无知到去问当年拍摄照片的那些人，你怎么保证这些照片不是PS过的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 艾依奴人，南岛人，蒙古人三块
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那些照片不是中国人拍的
<iMadper> fivesheep: 我记得你在uc?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 日语现在被官方定在南岛语系
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那些黑黑的日本人，显然是岛民系，不是蒙古系
<microcai> 。。。 其实日语是福建方言 。。。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 日本人的鬓脚奇怪
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 多毛，黑的，Ainur和南岛特征
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 拉倒吧，日语根本不是南岛语系，日语是音拍语
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 南岛
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 典型的南岛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我不是说了，日本学者力争么~
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 阿伊努，也就是虾夷，是日本自己的土著
<microcai> 北方人到南方的第一感觉是， kao , 乃们说的是日语么？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 日本无非就是想脱离亚洲而已
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 北海道而已
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 对，就这么想的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 反了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 南方人也这么觉得，呵呵
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以自欺欺人咯
<microcai> so , 日本祖先是中国南方人过去的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你说的南方是江苏吧
<microcai> 具体来说，应该是福建那片的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 阿？
<MeaCulpa> 福建...
<onlylove> 对山东人来讲，江苏就是南方啦！
<eexpress> 都在猜想
<microcai> 江苏 ？ 北方！！！
<microcai> 北方！
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 长江以南的方言，语音比北方不知道复杂多少...
<jiero> 在自己省份以北就是北
 * iIlL10Oo 歌德巴赫
<microcai> 啥叫南方？ 就是冬天没暖气的地方！
 * MeaCulpa 上海话比较像日语，单音节
<jiero> 在自己省份以南就是南！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装keynav的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453786 12.04版本，安装了keynav之后，重启，在登陆界面输入密码回车，就不动了，停在那个界面了，求助大侠帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 myhjk8848 — 2013-12-20 10:43
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那就是上海以南，江苏是有的
<zsc> 传说,秦始皇炼丹求长生,炼丹道士要了500童男500童女飘洋逃走,就有了现在的日本..
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 南京都有暖气
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我也觉得。。。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 从上海开始，没暖气
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 只是比较像还是音节语，日语是音拍语
<iIlL10Oo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453786
<MeaCulpa> jiero: onlylove 恩，习惯了，作为魔都土著，国内到处被议论
<onlylove> microcai: 恩，江苏南边不是镇江么，长江边上了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: onlylove 我只有用残酷的现实抽他们
<microcai> 我现在室温 不到 5 度有没有！！！！
<microcai> 冻死了
 * jiero 现在室温有7度了。
<iIlL10Oo> `rst
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ✔ restarted, check_charset=1, get_ub_feed=1, get_title=0
<MeaCulpa> jiero: onlylove 有很多人听说我是魔都的，都热情的请我吃反...
<jiero> microcai: 你在哪里？
<iIlL10Oo> `rst111
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ✔ restarted, check_charset=1, get_ub_feed=1, get_title=1
<MeaCulpa> jiero: onlylove 然后让我点菜，然后....
<yunfan> 手机又找回来了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 结果后悔了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: yes
<onlylove> jiero: 应该是
<jiero> yunfan: 你房东寄给你了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 经历过无数此
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 额。吃啊吃啊。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 据说上海菜甜？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 据说
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这个问题我也讨论多次了，不想再说
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我没吃过嘛，只能听说了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我每次都要骂一顿绝味鸭脖的重辣甜鸭脖
<yunfan> jiero: 在宿舍里 我找个喷油过去给我发过来
<yunfan> 哪个熟悉mysql主从的？
<onlylove> 听说过……
<onlylove> 读写分离
<onlylove> yunfan: 遇到啥问题了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 少才，很多地方都有自己的着酱剂，魔都用糖，一些地方用生粉，一些用油炸，一些没有
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没有着酱剂的地方，就不会有好吃而不浪费酱油的卤味
<MeaCulpa> onlylove:  山东就没有这样的卤味
<microcai> onlylove: 山东人只有一样主食： 大蒜。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我一直不知道卤味是啥东西
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 山东人要用南方人10倍的酱油和烹饪时间，达到相同的入味效果
<onlylove> microcai: 为啥不是葱呢
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哈哈，其他都是载体，大蒜才是实质？
<yunfan> onlylove 有个主从问题 A 从 B, 现在A里有个数据库 tt 在B里有更新的版本 但是之前没设置tt为需要replicate的db 我想手动设置 让他起效  不希望重启 有办法么？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: microcai 你们都吃过山东菜么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我觉得北方甜面酱很甜阿，那就是用糖入味
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yeah。 去过一次山东，连最简单的水煮一下白菜，都要加大蒜。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 吃过，又没吃过
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你说的那些南方人里肯定不包括我们这边
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩
<onlylove> microcai: 水煮白菜加大蒜？我咋没听过……
 * microcai 想象不到山东人有什么菜是不加大蒜的
 * MeaCulpa 大蒜和荤菜我觉得不锉，大蒜＋蔬菜我觉得就多余了
<onlylove> 山东菜分济南菜和芝罘菜
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 鲁菜都进八大菜系了
<yunfan> onlylove: 别说菜  我那问题如何？
 * microcai 现在南方的菜馆里，也全是大蒜，主要是厨师都是山东某技校毕业的有木有！！！
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哈哈，大蒜不是挺好么
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道，你看下mysql的手册吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者网上搜下？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  吃大蒜味道大啊！
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 大蒜只是麻痹剂而已，类似花椒
<onlylove> microcai: 被黑蓝翔了
<eexpress> 大蒜除开独立做菜，这边没其他菜用大蒜的。 microcai 你这南方，做梦出来的吧。
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你想每天一上公交，全是大蒜味，一进地铁，全是大蒜，一进公司，全是大蒜？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 人人都这样也ok阿
<onlylove> eexpress: 人在说山东菜
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我早上吃的奶酪还是加大蒜的呢...
<iMadper> microcai: 只要你自己也都是大蒜味, 就不吃亏
<eexpress> 在说南方菜馆啊。 onlylove
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你是山东人吧。。。。。。。
<jiero> microcai: 每天要刷两边牙。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我家每个周末都大蒜抄肉
<onlylove> eexpress: 吃了快30年的山东菜，没发现必须加大蒜的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我是魔都人
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你看，又一个
<microcai> MeaCulpa: no，你是山东人
<eexpress> onlylove: 微菜这家伙就是幼儿园的。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 魔都....我吃蔬菜不放大蒜
<jiero> microcai: 另外，大蒜是用来爆锅的，怎么会有浓烈的味道？
<jiero> microcai: 幼儿园人。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 他说的是大蒜在食道呆了断时，人的口气
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是大蒜本身
<onlylove> jiero: 爆锅炒出来很香的味道吧
<jiero> microcai: 大葱蘸酱才是山东产把。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 大蒜本身味道很好
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: sry 挫了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> 大蒜在食道里被打嗝出来的，微菜说的是那个味道
<jiero> onlylove: 有人喜欢。
<iIlL10Oo> 大蒜是什么？
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: define:大蒜 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:大蒜 |大蒜|，多年生草本植物，百合科葱属。地下鳞茎分瓣，按皮色不同分为紫皮种和白皮种 。辛辣，有刺激性气味，可食用或供调味，亦可入药。|大蒜|种西汉时从西域传入我国 |...|
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 蒜这个字确实不容易理解
<onlylove> 坐下来继续看microcai黑我大山东菜
<microcai> 每次出去吃饭都要叫他们不要放大蒜 。。。。。。 靠，这些山东出来的烂厨师
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我刚准备黑的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 世界上没有山东菜
<jiero> microcai: 山东厨师占领北京是几百年前事情？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 所谓的鲁菜，也是礼仪关系，强行挤进去的八大菜系
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为鲁菜差异甚大
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 主要还是山东厨师在京师牛比
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: microcai 你们这些没见识的，没见蓝翔都能黑进五角大楼
<microcai> 山东哪有啥菜啊，就是看南方人做啥，他们就去掉点糖，换成大蒜。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 鲁菜是分开的，济南菜和芝罘菜
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 八大菜系里最那个的就是京菜和鲁菜
<yunfan> 我感觉现在都是东北菜和四川菜
<yunfan> 我比较喜欢湖南菜
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我看烹饪书长大的...
 * jiero 比较喜欢生菜
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我家离烟台比较近，所以芝罘菜吃得比较多
 * jiero 被怀疑是不是中国人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 湖南菜没有鲜料阿
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 亚硝酸盐高
 * microcai 山东人喜欢吃大蒜，应该是因为几百年前被德国占领导致的 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 菜的体积也小，没有撕咬的快感
<jiero> microcai: 你妹。。。
<microcai> 大蒜是外来食品。中国是没有大蒜的
<onlylove> microcai: 德国人喜欢吃大蒜？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你这样说他们受不了的
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 估计没来过这边
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 别说我，说微菜
<onlylove> microcai: MeaCulpa |大蒜|种西汉时从西域传入我国
<eexpress> 撕咬的快感，下次带你去吃。 MeaCulpa 赶紧过来
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有啊。生吃大白菜，大口啃生菜
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你不知道我们这边也是一样 亚硝酸盐高么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 外来的东西多了
<eexpress> 微菜被判成幼儿园了。不说了。
<yunfan> 四川菜太麻 然后辣椒一般不辣 很讨厌
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 玉米，西红柿，石榴
<microcai> onlylove: 你看，自从中国有了大蒜，文化就停止不前了
<zsc> 大蒜就是用来过油的,山东没有主吃大蒜的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吃烤肉的时候我能吃1kg菜+1kg肉
<jiero> zsc: 有，吃甜蒜
<eexpress> jiero: 你小胖子？
<jiero> eexpress: 额。怎么会
<microcai> eexpress:  去山东吃螃蟹都加大蒜
 * onlylove 围观microcai群嘲山东
<jiero> eexpress: 我怎么也吃不胖啊。
<eexpress> 吃这么多啊。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 当然！我擦我每年过年，都是吃咸鸭子咸鹅伴花生黄豆
<zsc> jiero: 甜蒜不是山东的,是上海的
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> microcai: 我去过3次，没这印象
<jiero> zsc: 不知道。
<onlylove> microcai: 螃蟹是蘸姜汁的好吧
<jiero> zsc 我家来自全国4个省份，习惯我也不知道是哪里的
<onlylove> microcai: 你去哪坑你，让你吃蒜
<jiero> zsc 都算作山东的把。
<microcai> onlylove: 可能我比较背，正好几个厨师都是蓝祥的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 被坑了？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你是过年吃 我每天吃
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 咸阿
 * eexpress 只记得山东吃早餐的时候，喝白酒。nnnnnd
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不过带劲
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 被坑的不轻，就没吃过地道山东菜
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我也没吃过，都是坑人的看来
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我觉得蓝翔那厨师真要命
<jiero> microcai: 朝天锅 和 和乐 都只有甜蒜，
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 真的很不咋的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 以后求推荐
<jiero> onlylove: 感觉山东人去外面做菜的额机率很低
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 主要是太不入味
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 啥时候蓝翔换厨师了估计山东菜就变味了，就不是大蒜了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 烤肉你吃入味的么。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 入味这问题……我吃盐很少的……所以有没有不在乎……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我是魔都土著，嘴巴从小是被酱油泡大的
 * jiero 属于不喜欢香料的，单纯烤肉+生菜就吃了。
<microcai> 上海哪有土著 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不吃，烤肉当然要吃原位，Juicy
<zsc> 蓝翔的老师都是北京的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 味道 != 盐
<iIlL10Oo> 北方气候关系，农作物少
<onlylove> zsc: 那你成功的转移仇恨了
<microcai> 上海在被外国划为租界前，就是一荒地
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 好吧，我是宁波+苏北，被日寇辗过来魔都
<iIlL10Oo> 什么是芒种?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 渔村
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: define:芒种? http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:芒种? |芒种|是二十四节气之一，一般在6月6日前后，太阳到达黄经75°的时候。|芒种|字面的 意思是“有芒的麦子快收，有芒的稻子可种”。《月令七十二侯集解》：“五月节，谓有芒之  |...|
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 酱油？恩，酱油泡萝卜……咸菜
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> 酱油萝卜我在吃。。。
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 上海菜酱油厉害，山东的比较清淡，我觉得健康
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 山东菜最大的好处就是清淡，健康
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 额。我妈不放酱油不欢。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 上海菜...红烧肉都是黑的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你也说了，不入味
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 健康妹妹。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 黑的？能吃？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 身体要紧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 呵呵，吃
<microcai> zsc:  在北京，要么自己家里做饭，出门我只吃面包 。。。。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 能啊，我吃了10多年了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我妈红烧肉都是黑烧肉
<onlylove> jiero: 黑的红烧肉……
<eexpress> 没觉得上海菜有特色。。。杭州菜还有特色些。 MeaCulpa
<microcai> zsc: 北京人做菜，没有不加大蒜大葱的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 在我看来北方只有黄烧肉没有红烧肉
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 红烧肉难道不是黑的么？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 应该是黑的阿，按照魔都标准
<jiero> onlylove: 我一直以为红烧肉是黑的啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 红得
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 红烧肘子也是黑的把。
 * onlylove 开会去
<microcai> 。。 在北京，红烧肉都是加了大蒜的
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么会。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 清淡的地方是红的，甚至黄的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 对，黑的
<iIlL10Oo> 酱油+红糖
<iIlL10Oo> 多放点
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我妈的红烧肉要是吃瘦肉...硬到戈牙
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: no
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 白糖
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 红糖和红没关系
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我也是吃瘦肉，但是瘦肉很难做到好吃。
<iIlL10Oo> 哦，白糖也不错
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 酱油本来就是黑的，糖用来挂糊
 * jiero 不能吃软软的有弹性的物质。
<MeaCulpa> 还有部分糖有点焦糖的意思
<MeaCulpa> 结果就是黑色的红烧肉...
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 酱油牌子多，有些颜色淡
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 那是生抽和老抽的区别
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 不是一个东西
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 不过有的地方人不分
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 传统的酱油到底是什么？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 传统？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国没有酱油
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 传统的是豆豉
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 以前山东卖的酱油既不是老抽也不是生抽
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 酱油是日本工业革命的产物
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 酱油和中国没关系
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%85%B1%E6%B2%B9#.E4.BE.9D.E7.94.A2.E5.93.81.E5.8D.80.E5.88.86
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: 酱油 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<iIlL10Oo> 很多
<iIlL10Oo> 淡色酱油：其色度（Abs 555nm）小于3.0（或标准色19以上）之酱油。
<MeaCulpa> 恩，鱼露算是比较传统的酱油
<zsc> 红烧的东西材料要多油脂,加糖和酱油是补充味道,人最愿意吃的就是这3种东西的混合物
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 老抽是哪种存在。。
<MeaCulpa> zsc: 不是补充味道，是着味
<MeaCulpa> zsc: 糖是无害高分子，比较容易挂糊
<iIlL10Oo> 黄酒也要加的
<zsc> 着什么味,弄个汤也是这个味
<zsc> 黄酒是去过头的油腻
<MeaCulpa> zsc: 类似的食材，比如生粉，但是生粉改变口感，糖目前替代品不多
<iIlL10Oo> 葱姜适量，有时候再放点茴香
<Niac> 饿了
<iIlL10Oo> 葱可以不放
<microcai> iIlL10Oo: 哪有红烧肉放葱的。。。。。
<microcai> iIlL10Oo: 你果然是蓝祥的
<iIlL10Oo> microcai: 我口味特殊
<MeaCulpa> 只要能找到和糖的物理特性一样的东西，上海菜就不会那么甜了---甜是副作用
<MeaCulpa>  目前还没有一样物理特性的无味物质
<eexpress> 电你的舌头就是。
 * MeaCulpa 可惜，就像你们说Gentoo最大特点是要编译一样，副作用而已
<iIlL10Oo> microcai: 我有时还放 可口可乐 进去，烧肉
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 你啥地方的。
<MeaCulpa> 不了解的人往往拿副作用当成主要特征
<zsc> MeaCulpa: 用淀粉+糖精
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 那是焦糖
<MeaCulpa> zsc: 淀粉改变口感阿
<iIlL10Oo> 有时放辣椒
<MeaCulpa> zsc: 糖精只有味道，没有物理特性，纯粹副作用，谁要....
<eexpress> 准备开始黑 iIlL10Oo的老家。
<zsc> MeaCulpa: 那就用食用胶
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 喜欢什么味，放进去就是了啊。只要知道那些不能混合，有毒就行
 * jiero 以前储存过期的酒，烹调肉。。
<jiero> lol
 * microcai 中国人特别喜欢吃虽然味道很臭，但是据说很好吃的东西，比如说 臭豆腐，再比如说，大蒜 
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哪天你发财了，host所有portage里面的use flag的包的所有笛卡尔乘积的binary, Gentoo就再也不用编译了
 * jiero 想要一份过期食物产生的毒物列表。
 * jiero 想知道过期的方便面有什么差异。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 到那一天，再也没黑我Gentoo要编译的小白了
<microcai> jiero: 方便面就是不过期，都是毒
<jiero> microcai: 煮呗。汤倒掉继续煮。
<eexpress> 贱兔只是贱，这样说可以吧。
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  用  centos 之类的，需要自己编译的地方还不够多么？
<jiero> microcai: 反正都是水溶性的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那是centos自己烂，没有host全
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 有防腐剂，很难过期的。 因为一旦过期，这个产品里面的防腐剂添加就会被加倍。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 真的过期了呢？
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 淀粉产物到底会变成什么？
<freeflying> iMadper, 幸亏你没买calxeda的
 * jiero 摸摸 freeflying
<eexpress> 国内食品，你相信那保质期？ jiero
<freeflying> iMadper, 这货今天关张了
<microcai> jiero: 没有加防腐剂的食品，过期了就变成酒了。
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么了? 美国那边share了我们一台...
<iMadper> freeflying: 我擦...
<jiero> microcai: 变酒需要湿润环境
<iMadper> freeflying: 我去看看去
<microcai> jiero: 所以过期了也可以吃，只要在水里煮到细菌都死了就可以了
<eexpress> microcai: 啥都能变酒？你家产的？
<jiero> microcai: 巧克力我都买保质期90天或者180天的。
 * eexpress 琢磨着把微菜变酒
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我有关linux， 编译，依赖，配置，的知识，都是RH/Debian教会的，Gentoo啥都不用管... 早用耽误人 :)
<jiero> microcai: 你的意思是淀粉是稳定物质？
<jiero> microcai: 过期2年呢？
<jiero> 面条2010年产，2011年过期，现在可以下锅么。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 吃了不会有各种霉素死掉把。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 蔬菜隔夜会有亚硝酸盐，花生不过期也会产生黄曲霉素
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 面条呢
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 所以需要列表和百科
<eexpress> 安排一个程序，控制一个机器人给 jiero 喂饭菜。
<microcai> jiero: 食物腐败是因为细菌，只要灭菌+真空包装，就可以不用防腐剂也不腐败
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸神
<jiero> microcai: 这个不是真空包装，而是暴露在外的。
<eexpress> 需要依据列表来吃饭的 jiero
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 嗯，搞个食物腐败产物列表
<jiero> eexpress: 恩。
<microcai> jiero: 暴露在外面是空气里的细菌导致的，一般夏天只要一天时间就可以发霉
<jiero> microcai: 2个夏天都没发霉怎么办啊。。。
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 你就不要列表了。反正你啥都混着吃。
<microcai> jiero: 那是有添加剂了，食物本身就是毒
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 那也不能乱吃的
<jiero> microcai: 。。。
<eexpress> 你可乐都到处掺啊。 iIlL10Oo
<MeaCulpa> 吃饭吃饭
<jiero> microcai: 你说的是真的，我咬了一口，味道就像毒药
<eexpress> 吃的二氧化碳？
<MeaCulpa> 可乐...焦糖来源，无他
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 可乐是烧好后添加的
<jiero> microcai: 说错了，就像药片
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 用坏的啤酒烧鱼
 * jiero 喜欢红烧鱼
 * iIlL10Oo 喜欢吃骨头少的鱼
 * jiero 有吃东西在最好吃的时候吃掉的习惯，所以不喜欢中式用餐。
<jiero> 一下子上来一堆。
<eexpress> 细菌是人类的朋友啊。你们怎么能诋毁细菌。
<jiero> 中餐太黑了。
<jiero> eexpress: 我没有啊。我一直吃饭不用肥皂洗手的
<jiero> eexpress: 我鼓励大家摄入细菌
<microcai> 婴儿吃奶粉是不行的，主要是肠道里没有细菌
<microcai> 需要吃母乳，通过不干净的乳头吃进去细菌
<eexpress> 奇葩的微菜。草啊。
<microcai> 肠道里有细节后，才有消化能力
<jiero> microcai: 那就发放营养菌——酸奶给婴儿
<microcai> jiero: 那样细菌品种太单一
<microcai> 细菌在肠道里消化人体不能消化的食物，产生热量给人体啊！
<eexpress> 微菜小时候，肠道的细菌，原来是这样来的。
<microcai> eexpress:  应该是这样来的，小时候我还有吸手指头的习惯
<jiero> microcai: 让人生尽在商业掌握之下，肯定会有人发明专门对应婴儿的酸奶
<microcai> jie
<microcai> jiero: 保质期只有半天的食品怎么卖 。。。。。。
<jiero> microcai: 酸奶怎么卖的
<microcai> jiero: 酸奶是细菌发酵后，再灭菌。。。。。
<jiero> microcai: 哦。说错了，是鲜奶
<eexpress> microcai: 你这样摄入的细菌，量够？你不如进化成舌头天天放外面。
<microcai> eexpress: 只要摄入一个就够了。在体内会繁殖
<eexpress> 你忽略了母乳本身。
<xjiujiu> 这个是生物频道？？？
<eexpress> 这个目前是微菜频道
<xjiujiu> ubuntu怎么弄成命令行模式？
<xjiujiu> 网上讲的好麻烦啊。
<xjiujiu> 怎么不是把5改成3就可以～～～
<eexpress> 你是为了装B才需要命令行？
<eexpress> 早就不是那机制了。
<xjiujiu> 不是装B的。
<xjiujiu> 是因为内存太小了。
<jiero> xjiujiu: 你要那个都找不到办法。。。那你还是别用了
<eexpress> 直接把lightdm禁止启动。就可以了
<xjiujiu> 是被B的。
<xjiujiu> jiero: 啊哈哈
<xjiujiu> 12.04没有4G的同学还是伤不起啊。
<xjiujiu> 太要内存了。。。
<xjiujiu> 唉～
<jiero> xjiujiu: 你干嘛用内存了
<eexpress> 换wm，不就行了。
<xjiujiu> 开个chrome 直接800M没了。
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨你用啥？
<xjiujiu> 现在vim也要内在的。
<eexpress> chrome和ub啥关系。那是win软件思维的东西
<xjiujiu> v内存。。
<xjiujiu> 不上网偷代码的啊？？？
<xjiujiu> 都是自己撸？？？
<imtxc> 办公室热得我的士力架都化了
<jiero> 什么乱七八糟的
<xjiujiu> 你们都在用command brower??
<eexpress> 代码？直接看apt的source。和浏览器何关
<xjiujiu> 。。。。
<jiero> xjiujiu: 你妹，什么垃圾网站用那么多内存
<xjiujiu> 我是指自己写东西。
<xjiujiu> jiero: 我去你不会只开个wiki的吧。。
<jiero> xjiujiu:  14个合格网站加起来用内存用不到400MB，chrome是垃圾
<xjiujiu> jiero: 求推荐省内存浏览器。
<jiero> xjiujiu:  各种block的 firefox
<xjiujiu> jiero: 给个链接
<jiero> xjiujiu: 没链接
<xjiujiu> -_-!!
<eexpress> xjiujiu: 没发烧吧。你来这频道就说这些。。
<eexpress> 你啥系统
<xjiujiu> 看你们在讲生物学，我也扯扯内存VJ
<xjiujiu> UB12.04 ;)
<jiero> firefox 预装你都不知道，你不知道 firefox ？
 * jiero 已经无语了。你怎么知道 chrome 的
<xjiujiu> jiero: 。。。。。。。。。
<xjiujiu> ff大前位。
<xjiujiu> 我等跟不上它那光辉的升级节奏。
<xjiujiu> 还是用用小chrome
 * microcai 16G 内存的飘过
<jiero> xjiujiu: 你管那个干嘛。
<xjiujiu> jiero: ff其实也内存吃的不行。
<xjiujiu> firebug经常假死。
<jiero> xjiujiu: noscript adblock disconnect
<zsc> test
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点. 11:53 新年快乐 : 41.505天
<xjiujiu> 严重影响效率。。
<jiero> xjiujiu: 升级你的电脑
<lpy> 能跟上 Chrome 的升级节奏居然跟不上 Firefox 的升级节奏。。。
<jiero> 100%的巧克力更好吃。
<xjiujiu> lpy: ～～
<October21> jiero: adblock也吃内存吧？
<jiero> October21: 也是。
<October21> 我用flash block
<jiero> October21: 如果是图片的更耗内存把。
<October21> 不预先加载flash
<jiero> October21: 额。直接noscript了，应该不加载flash把
<October21> flash很烦人，noscript只是js等脚本吧？
<xjiujiu> ab 有一个禁flash的功能。
<xjiujiu> flash跟script没关系的。
<xjiujiu> 只要有正确的url就会加载的
<jiero> 我记得用noscript，flash都需要手动开启
<October21> 我看到有人说noscript会误伤，就没用
<jiero> October21: noscript和disconnect类似。
<October21> 加载flash对linux正是噩梦
<freeflying> iMadper`, 你们calxeda的机器是A15架构的吗
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.binarytides.com/udp-socket-programming-in-php/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: UDP socket programming in php
<ninepillars> 有没有在ubuntu下玩assaultcube的啊？
<October21> 我玩过
<ninepillars> 为什么进入后，服务器列表是空的？
<ninepillars> ubuntu12.04
<ninepillars> assaultcube 1.104
<October21> 我现在测试下
<eexpress> ninepillars: 这个不好玩吧。还不如ut et
<ninepillars> 嗯，谢谢推荐，我先搞清楚为什么服务器是空的再说
<ninepillars> eexpress: ut et是什么？
<iIlL10Oo> g ut linux game | ninepillar
<October21> urban terror
<^k^> ninepillars: ut linux game http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ut linux game Aug 17, 2013 |...| Get |UT| GOTY edition running natively on your |linux| system. The shell-archive I used is downloadable from |Linux| Installers for |Linux| Gamers at: |...|
<iIlL10Oo> urban terror 是什么？
<October21> 一个类似cs的FPS
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<iIlL10Oo> 不错
<October21> 我刚试过，有服务器啊
<October21> 选mutiplay就可以啊
<microcai> 很奇怪的事情哈，我把功放声音调节到 5% 的位置，声音就已经大的可以了
<microcai> 用万用表测量，电流只有 0.1A ，电压 12V ... 功率才 1w 啊！声音就已经很大了，那些追求 100w 1000w 功率的， 是要把耳朵报废么？
<ninepillars> 我知道是mutiplay
<ninepillars> October21: 但是我无论怎么刷新，都是空列表
<jiero> 因为默认是 lan
<jiero> 不是 internet
<ninepillars> master server 好像是指向assault.cuber.net
<jiero> ninepillars: 。。。那是另外一个游戏。
<ninepillars> jiero: 哦？怎么改？
<jiero> ninepillars: 你自己看
<ninepillars> jiero: 怎么修改配置，指向internet?
<jiero> ninepillars: 不记得
<October21> 我也是disconnected
<October21> 以前我成功过，不过我一般只玩一会儿
<ninepillars> 很奇怪
<ninepillars> 之前能够进入的，后来删除了游戏，最近又想玩，再次装上，发现没有服务器了
<jiero> 版本更新的话，可能老版本不能用。
<ninepillars> 现在重装游戏也不行，不知道是哪里的配置不对
<jiero> 很多游戏不能自动更新，也不对后兼容
<ninepillars> 1.104
<ninepillars> 官方论坛上说，1.104应该没这个问题，可我偏偏是1.104
<ninepillars> 好奇怪
<jiero> 不知道。
<ninepillars> 你们的版本是多少？
<jiero> ninepillars: 那你就把设置文件删除。
<ninepillars> 问题是，设置文件在哪里？
<jiero> ninepillars: 好久没碰那游戏了，不知道。UT不是AssaultCube
<ninepillars> 在主目录下找到３个cfg，但是，删除了没用，似乎是系统自动生成的
<jiero> ninepillars: 那可能你网络不行了
<ninepillars> 我一开始也是怀疑网络，可我换了三处不同的网络，无法连接，所以多半就是我本地的配置问题了。
<jiero> 配置文件再找找。 .config 或者 .assaultcube 目录。谁知道
<jiero> 或者你设置了 ping 超过 400的不显示之类的
<ninepillars> .assaultcube_v1.104
<jiero> 有些游戏有此类选项。
<ninepillars> 我找到了，全部删除也没用
<jiero> 自己检查把。
<ninepillars> 很奇怪
<ninepillars> current locale: zh_CN.UTF-8
<ninepillars> init: sdl
<ninepillars> init: net
<ninepillars> init: world
<ninepillars> init: video: sdl
<ninepillars> init: video: mode
<ninepillars> init: video: misc
<ninepillars> init: gl
<^k^> ninepillars:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 安装Rocketbirds游戏的sh文件出现如下问题，求高手指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453787 Verifying archive integrity... All good. Uncompressing Installer for Rocketbirds Hardboiled Chicken................. Uncompressing sub archive..................................................................... Collecting info for this system... Operating system: l
<^k^>  ─> inux CPU Arch: x86 Nixstaller version 0.5.2, Copyright (C) 2006 - 2011 of Rick Helmus Nixstaller comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. Nixstall …
<lpy> imadper 丫去哪了。。。
<iMadper`> lpy: 吃饭去了
<qiao> iMadper`: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn062/20131220/1040/original_QXF9_510d0000086d125d.jpg
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<iMadper`> lpy: 你丫去哪儿了¿
<lpy> iMadper`: 下午 AI 展示  先准备下。。。
<iMadper`> lpy: .
<iMadper`> lpy: good luck
<lpy> 嗯。。。May God stands with me
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Brasero是不是不能追加刻录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453788 同标题，每次都是一次性刻录，太浪费DVD了 统计信息: 发表于 由 windcoder — 2013-12-20 13:21
<jusss>  > Time.now
<^k^> jusss:2013-12-20 13:39:21 +0800
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37708
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | FSF认证第一台自由硬件笔记本
<jusss> iMadper`: arch的vi是vi不是vim?
<onlylove> jusss: 没理由不是
<October21> vi-tiny
<Niac> 怎么我的手机插电脑拷完资料就会出错，然后sd卡很多文件都没了
<jusss> onlylove: NAME vi, view, vedit - screen oriented (visual) display editor based on ex
<October21> jusss: 不是完整的vim吧？
<jusss> October21: 它压根就没提到vim或gnu
<Niac> 要重新安装usb驱动？
<onlylove> jusss: 那就不知道了，debian缺省的是vim-tiny，很多功能没有
<onlylove> jusss: 所以要apt-get install vim来装上全部功能
<Sm4rkey_> 现在还有连电脑 传资料的？
<Sm4rkey_> 放着  WIFI 不用
<October21> vim.tiny是缩简版的vim，不支持语法高亮
<jusss> onlylove: 难道arch真的是vi不是vim,这太awsome了
<Niac> wifi？怎么用
<onlylove> jusss: 这有啥awesome的
<jusss> October21: 它的man page里根本就没提到vim或gnu
<freeflying> iMadper`, 你们那机器一个chassis里多少个node
<onlylove> jusss: 你完全可以用vi试试嘛
<Sm4rkey_> bitsync
<onlylove> jusss: 看看打开以后是啥
<October21> vi是有版权的，linux里只有vim
<Niac> Sm4rkey: wifi怎么用
<Niac> Sm4rkey: 需要装什么软件
<Sm4rkey_> Niac  bitsync
<Niac> Sm4rkey:apt-get install 就可以安装吗
<jusss> Ancient Unix Ports                  3/12/03                              VI(1)
<October21> vim不是GPL的吧？
<touparx> bitsync能控制么？貌似只能打开等着他自己同步吧
<jusss> onlylove: 打开以后和正常的vi一样呀就是没有那个乌干达而已
<Sm4rkey_> touparx,Niac: 也可以传单个文件的   http://www.bittorrent.com/intl/zh_cn/sync
<^k^> Sm4rkey_ ... ⇪ BitTorrent Sync Beta
<jusss> onlylove: 所以应该不是乌干达儿童的vim
<onlylove> jusss: 那就是vi咯
<Niac> Sm4rkey_: 谢啦
<touparx> 主要用的是同步功能吧
<onlylove> jusss: 试试backspace能不能在insert mode下面删除
<jusss> onlylove: 当然能
<onlylove> jusss: vi是不能的
<onlylove> jusss: 这是vim的特性
<jusss> onlylove:  Vi (visual) is a display oriented text editor based on ex(1).   Ex  and
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以在debian 下面set :com试试
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了那个单词咋写了
<onlylove> jusss: 你……唉，pacman下 vim不就完事了
<jusss> onlylove: win下的vim backspace也不能在insert mode删除，你能说那个vim就是vi吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说，linux下面的可以
<October21> vi是有版权的，你明白吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 你要犟嘴是不
<iMadper`> freeflying: 4个node
<jusss> onlylove: extra/vim 7.4.86-1 Vi Improved, a highly configurable, improved version of the vi text editor
<jusss> onlylove: 没安装
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04 64bits 安装 Atheros AR8161 有线网卡驱动的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453789 你机子网卡如果是Atheros AR8161，那么在安装好ubuntu12.04 64bits后，ifconfig是没有eth0的。不过不急，你只要按照下面的步骤， 这个是百度网盘地址：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1em0Hf 1：首先去http://linuxwireless.
<^k^>  ─> org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2012-03-12-p.tar.bz2下载网卡驱动。 2：切换到root，执行apt-get install linux-h …
<onlylove> jusss: arch缺省不安装的东西多了去了
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是愿意，可以装ip 不装ifconfig
<October21> onlylove: vim是不是因为不是gpl就没默认安装啊？
<onlylove> October21: 你问arch去，我怎么知道
<jusss> core/vi 1:050325-3 (base) [installed]
<jusss> onlylove: 本来就没装ifconfig...就是只装了ip
<jusss> iMadper`: arch的那个vi真的是vi?
<onlylove> jusss: 我要是和你说pico和nano是一个东西你信不
<touparx> onlylove: 不是吧？
<iMadper`> onlylove: arch没有默认安装这一说.
<iMadper`> onlylove: 安装的过程中, 你自己选择安装什么. 默认什么都没有.
<touparx> iMadper`: arch新版安装工具是不是必须靠网络啊？
<iMadper`> touparx: 恩, 好象是了
<iMadper`> touparx: 不过无所谓吧, 现在还有人没有网络吗~
<touparx> iMadper`: 前不久想在虚拟机里试下新版arch发现完全不同了
<onlylove> touparx: 自己去试
<iMadper`> touparx: 改版好久了吧?
<touparx> iMadper`: 上次装arch还是在2010年左右
<iMadper`> touparx: 好象不是
<iMadper`> ISO Size: 522.0 MB    <--- 只是网络安装, 用不了这么大
<touparx> onlylove: pico还是在好早的书上看到过介绍
<iMadper`> 该死的东西, 就让他们踏踏实实的死去就好了... 何必挖坟
<onlylove> touparx: 不用好早，linux系统管理技术手册第二版上就有
<touparx> onlylove: 07年用gentoo开始就一直用nano
<touparx> on
<touparx> onlylove: 貌似那个时候就没看过pico了
<October21> pico是dos下的程序，nano是模仿的
<October21> pico在linux只是链接到nano
<October21> 这个/usr/bin/cal -> ncal
<October21> cal还是ncal的链接呢
<jusss> onlylove: arch的那个好像真的是vi
<touparx> October21: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pico pine
<^k^> touparx ⇪ ti: Pico - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<touparx> oc
<touparx> October21: pine自带的pico
<jusss> onlylove:  vi, view, vedit - screen oriented (visual) display editor based on ex
<October21> jusss: 你不能看一下vim.tiny
<touparx> onlylove: nano只是偶尔用一下，一般都用vi
<October21> 的链接目标
<October21> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nano_%28%E6%96%87%E5%AD%97%E7%B7%A8%E8%BC%AF%E5%99%A8%29
<^k^> October21 ⇪ t: nano (文字編輯器) - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jusss> October21: i686 Core vi 1:050325-3 The original ex/vi text editor.
<jusss> October21: https://www.archlinux.org/groups/i686/base/
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: Arch Linux - base (i686) - Group Details
<October21> ll /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<jusss> October21: man里面连gnu vim一个字眼都没还能是vim.tiny
<October21> ll /usr/bin/vim.basic
<jusss> October21: vi
<jusss> view
<jusss> vigr
<jusss> vipw
<jusss> visualinfo
<jusss> xvinfo
<jusss> yuvinactive
<^k^> jusss:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<October21> jusss: 你还是仔细看看
<October21> vi
<October21> vi 是专利软件，怎么可能出现在linux里，那只是个链接
<October21> 你有兴趣的话可以去了解一下历史
<jusss> iMadper`: 你来说下吧，到底是vi还是vim
<iMadper`> jusss: 那个是ex
<jusss> iMadper`: 不是base on ex吗
<iMadper`> jusss: 就是ex
<jusss> iMadper`: 那为什么不直接叫ex呢
<iMadper`> jusss: 别问我. 我怎么知道.
<jusss> iMadper`: 难道不怕跟Bill Joy的vi搞混吗
<iMadper`> jusss: 为什么叫emacs我也不知道. 为什么叫xx的问题, 都别来问题哦
<iMadper`> 都别来问我
<iMadper`> jusss: 你想弄明白, 你就去自己查. 别来问我.
<iMadper`> jusss: 我啥都不会
 * NWMonster 呵呵
<iMadper`> www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/product-specifications/high-definition-audio-specification.pdf   真良心! 才225页!
 * jusss William Nelson Joy  -> Bill Joy
 * jusss man vi AUTHOR William Joy.
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 已确认虚拟化开启VirtualBox还是不能引导64位Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453790 BIOS里面开启了，设置里面也开启了，引导Ubuntu 13.10 AMD64还是报错： Unnamed QQ Screenshot20131220140800.png 难道是VirtualBox的Bug吗。。。还是有其他地方没有考虑？ 主机是预装的64位Windows 8.1中文版 统计信息: 发表于 由 n
<^k^>  ─> kzxllg — 2013-12-20 14:15
<onlylove> iMadper`: 才……
<iMadper`> onlylove: 什么?
<jusss> iMadper`: onlylove , arch的vi就是vi, man vi 作者写了是William Joy,这还有什么疑问吗？
<iMadper`> jusss: arch的vi是ex. 你看看ex的作者是谁
<onlylove> iMadper`: 才225页……
<iMadper`> onlylove: 恩, 很短了...
<iMadper`> onlylove: uefi1000+, acpi更多.
<jusss> iMadper`: AUTHOR Originally written by William Joy.
<iMadper`> onlylove: 在我接触过的spec里面, hda是最短的了.
<onlylove> iMadper`: 1000+确定是给人看的？
<iMadper`> jusss: 那就是了.
<iMadper`> onlylove: .
<iIlL10Oo>  └─> vi --version
<iIlL10Oo> VIM - Vi IMproved 7.3 (2010 Aug 15, compiled Apr  2 2013 09:19:14)
<jusss> iMadper`: 不都是Bill Joy写的吗
<iMadper`> jusss: 你自己去打电话给bill joy, 问问他. 我不知道呀, 别来问我呀
<iMadper`> jusss: 我从不关心这种历史问题.
<jusss> iMadper`: vi那写了是based on ex呀，当然ex也是Bill Joy写的
<touparx> iMadper`， iIlL10Oo,大家今天跟vi架上了啊
<iMadper`> jusss: 你说是就是
<iMadper`> jusss: 行了吧? 别再在这种话题上面带上我的nick了
<onlylove> jusss: 输入ex提示in ex mode input :visual enter normal mode 然后就变vim了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我现在路由用起来了 不过客厅里信号基本收不到 是不是要去弄个无线中继？
<onlylove> jusss: 你那高大上的不明白
<iIlL10Oo> touparx: 是的，怕引起版权问题而遭到起诉
<iMadper`> yunfan: 恩, 中继
<onlylove> yunfan: 你多大的房子啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 130å¹³
<iMadper`> yunfan: 墙太厚?
<yunfan> 路由在右下角的小房子里
<iMadper`> yunfan: 130平用中继倒是也正常.
<touparx> iIlL10Oo: 要基于vi自己写编辑器？
<yunfan> iMadper`: 路由本来两根天线 被我扯掉一根
<iIlL10Oo> touparx: 我也只是猜测
<iMadper`> yunfan: 哦.
<jusss> onlylove: 你那是vim, vim都有乌干达儿童的信息
<yunfan> iMadper`: 那买个一般的路由器可以做中继么
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没在那么大房子里用过，不过按照理论，短天线有利于范围
<jusss> onlylove: vi 的作者那写了是Bill Joy
<iMadper`> yunfan: 要标明有中继功能的才行. 或者直接买个网件的中继, 不到100
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要不买个ap玩……
<yunfan> vim的作者是布来恩
<yunfan> onlylove: 买个ap?
<yunfan> 哪家的？
<iMadper`> yunfan: 其实, 换个位置放路由器, 是不是就能解决?
<iMadper`> yunfan: 第一菲涅尔区尽量别挡住
<onlylove> iMadper`: 双天线掉了一个
<yunfan> iMadper`: 不能 因为我pc要走有线连路由
<iMadper`> yunfan: 恩, 布线问题确实麻烦.
<yunfan> 这房子布局也很不合理 从家里的入户线到我这里 都有10几米了
<onlylove> 130，好大的房子啊……
<touparx> jusss: 当时不知道看了一本什么书，上面写bill joy轻松写了vi，然后一星期干了个操作系统出来，写了个tcp/ip什么的性能直接是最顶级的
<yunfan> 小地方么
<touparx> jusss: 那个佩服，太牛了
<yunfan> 那书是胡扯的 有人采访bill joy问过他
<onlylove> 我听说大牛都在BSD玩
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04 64bits 安装 Atheros AR8161 有线网卡驱动的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453789 你机子网卡如果是Atheros AR8161，那么在安装好ubuntu12.04 64bits后，ifconfig是没有eth0的。不过不急，你只要按照下面的步骤， 这个是百度网盘地址：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1em0Hf 1：首先去http://linuxwireless.
<^k^>  ─> org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2012-03-12-p.tar.bz2下载网卡驱动。 2：切换到root，执行apt-get install linux-h …
<touparx> yunfan: 哈哈，在学校图书馆看的，中文的，太吃惊了
<onlylove> touparx: 中文的……
<iMadper`> 中文的怎么了... 有中文的我都优先看中文的
<touparx> 中文不费劲，看英文太费脑细胞了
<iMadper`> yunfan: 你的chrombook, 声卡走的是 intel HDA吗?
<iMadper`> yunfan: 啥时候方便的话, 帮我看看, 不着急
<jusss> yunfan: 你装了arch没？arch的vi是不是vi?
<jusss> touparx: ...
<hrzhu> 我印象中以前裝過 arch 然後那個 vi 我不會用 所以估計是 vi 不是軟鏈接的 vim
<iMadper`> hrzhu: 软链接到ex
<onlylove> iMadper`: intel的arm不是卖掉了么，arm的主板，声卡会是intel的么？觉得那个应该是x86的
<iMadper`> onlylove: 我知道呀, 但是我不是很确定, 你确定不是hda吗?
<yunfan> iMadper`: 肯定不是阿 那个是arm的 没intel什么事
<onlylove> iMadper`: 我不知道
<yunfan> iMadper`: 三星的猎户座 cortex a15的
<iMadper`> yunfan: 那个是个总线协议, arm也可以用嘛~
<yunfan> iMadper`: 你不知道什么叫soc么？
<onlylove> 怎么又是片上系统
<iMadper`> yunfan: 知道, 但是不知道chrome是怎么弄得
<imtxc> yunfan: 随便的路由器都能中继啊
<yunfan> iMadper`: 就是一个soc阿 你把他当手机 平板看 就明白了阿
<iMadper`> yunfan: 恩, 那我就明白了
<iMadper`> yunfan: thx
<yunfan> imtxc: 推荐个专门的 cc iMadper` onlylove
<yunfan> 我客厅里放电视机 需要上网用的
<iMadper`> yunfan: http://item.yixun.com/item-430476.html?YTAG=0.1820100001300000
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ Netgear 美国网件 WN1000RP 万用无线网络扩展器[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<onlylove> iMadper`: 苹果手机的声音芯片怎么搞的
<iMadper`> onlylove: 单独用的欧盛的.
<onlylove> iMadper`: 协议……总线，
<imtxc> yunfan: http://www.amazon.cn/FAST-%E8%BF%85%E6%8D%B7-FW150RM-150M%E8%BF%B7%E4%BD%A0%E5%9E%8B%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BF%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1%E5%99%A8/dp/B007BKIB26/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1387521580&sr=8-4&keywords=mini+%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1%E5%99%A8
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ FAST 迅捷-FAST 迅捷 FW150RM 150M迷你型无线路由器 (版本切换中随机发货)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<imtxc> yunfan: 便宜的类似这种
<iMadper`> onlylove: 集成在soc上了, 谁能知道????
<iMadper`> onlylove: 得问帮苹果做soc的厂家
<onlylove> iMadper`: 那随便来个android吧，比方说mtk
<imtxc> 不知道色大象推荐的那个信号穿墙怎么样
<iMadper`> onlylove: 都是soc呀!
<yunfan> imtxc: 他是不是直接插插座就可以了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 对，傻瓜化配置里面自带无线中继模式
<imtxc> yunfan: 我有一个，今天回去实验以下，以前没用过中继模式
<iMadper`> onlylove: 常见的就是高通, soc上面直接由codec了
<imtxc> yunfan: 就我跟你面基那天下午收的快递就是这货啊。。。
<jusss> 迷惑了，难道vi就是ex?
<onlylove> imtxc: fast……
<iMadper`> onlylove: 高通渣音质就是这么来的
<jusss> MeaCulpa: vi是ex吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 都差不多， tp 水星  fast
<iMadper`> onlylove: 我只是不知道chromebook也是soc. 毕竟chromebook有x86版本的
<happyaron> imtxc: 这三家电路板都一样的。
<imtxc> happyaron: 除了外壳，别的所有都一样吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 那个太他妈便宜了
<happyaron> imtxc: 就是做工的质量上可以看到区别。
<onlylove> happyaron: Mecury是tp的二线据说
<imtxc> onlylove: fast 也是啊
<happyaron> onlylove: FAST是mecury的二线？
<yunfan> 无线网卡我好像有了
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个真不知道，反正……
<happyaron> 反正电路板真的一样……
<imtxc> tp 的每一个型号在 fast 和 mecury 里面都能找到马甲
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我在fast上刷过tp的固件
<yunfan> iMadper`: 只是arm chromebook是soc的 我可没说via那个x86的是阿
<happyaron> imtxc: 不是都能找到，好卖的才能找到。
<iMadper`> yunfan: 恩, 这个我知道
<imtxc> onlylove: 完全一样的，就是马甲而已
<yunfan> 不过intel的atom也带一些东西
<happyaron> onlylove: 我刷openwrt他们都通用的
<imtxc> happyaron: 恩，反正这种百元价位的基本都有
<yunfan> 没arm这么彻底就是了
<happyaron> imtxc: 质量真心不一样。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 真心差不多，因为tp也好不到哪里去啊
<onlylove> happyaron: tp略好一点吧……我给人推荐一般是友讯的，我家小地方，没啥好东西
<imtxc> 1 分和 59 分一样，都是不及格。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不一样
<happyaron> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> 相比起来， 59 分更猥琐
<happyaron> onlylove: dlink土豪品牌嘛
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实dlink感觉不如阿尔法或者巴法罗
<iMadper`> 一直都觉得tp-link是山寨的dlink
<NWMonster> chromebook待机时间长吗？
<happyaron> onlylove: 其实家用无线产品没有特别好的。
<happyaron> onlylove: 都是一样的货色
<happyaron> 要好的请用aruba……
<onlylove> happyaron: 难道一定要网件或者linksys？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ?
<happyaron> onlylove: netgear和linksys也是家用垃圾货
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我错过了什么？前2小时不在
<onlylove> happyaron: 据说原来linksys的双枪还是不错的
<happyaron> onlylove: http://www.arubanetworks.com/
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ Aruba Networks - Enterprise Mobility & Wireless LAN Solutions
<jusss> MeaCulpa: man vi在arch里面，作者写的是William Joy
<happyaron> onlylove: 家用里是不错的，但和专业领域里的比还是垃圾货。
<onlylove> happyaron: 都enterprise了，直接cisco啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 无线cisco没有aruba厉害
<imtxc> onlylove: 我有个 wr703n 和 wr703n 的马甲，没发现有啥区别。。
<happyaron> onlylove: aruba目前世界第一。
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ex的作者也是William Joy, 而/usr/bin/vi是个软链接指向ex
<iIlL10Oo>  └─> ex --version
<iIlL10Oo> VIM - Vi IMproved 7.3 (2010 Aug 15, compiled Apr  2 2013 09:19:14)
<imtxc> yunfan: 一个中继，40 多你还嫌便宜啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 还行阿 我 买了两个
<imtxc> yunfan: lol, 赞
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 那你是机器
<jusss> MeaCulpa: Vi (visual) is a display oriented text editor based on ex(1).   Ex  and vi  run  the same code; it is possible to get to the command mode of ex from within vi and vice-versa.
<onlylove> happyaron: 唉，还是向imadper看齐，买个巴法罗好了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: vi就是ex?
<happyaron> onlylove: 表示我在用华为的。。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 哎，可以这么说， 大改
<onlylove> happyaron: 好用否
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我们linux的vi大部分是vim
<iMadper`> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.HLPlyf&id=23272844481
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ Aruba IAP/AP-105 无线接入点AP 送POE电源（可开增票） 包邮顺风 价格:2880.00 元
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 敢问你的OS?
<yunfan> happyaron: 我刚才去电信预约了充花费送手机的 他们就有华为的手机送
<jusss> MeaCulpa: archlinux
<happyaron> onlylove: 我的这个折腾起来是真心方便。
<yunfan> iMadper`: 你跟阿蛋一个德性  纯粹是噎死人的推荐
<happyaron> yunfan: 我已经帮人买4个了。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 那你的arch一定有一个机制来管理哪个作为vi的后台
<iMadper`> yunfan: 不是, 是 happyaron 跟我说的牌子, 不然我都不知道
<yunfan> happyaron: 哼哼
<roylez> yunfan: 归位拉？
<onlylove> happyaron: 折腾？不要折腾，只求稳定好用，最好是连续一周BT不会出问题的
<yunfan> roylez: 恩
<jusss> MeaCulpa: core里面的vi, 而且没装vim
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 很多工具都这么模式，比如sendmail用哪个，awk用哪个，都是发行版需要管理的
<hrzhu> ex 是 vim 的一部分吧 編譯 vim 也會出來 ex 的
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<jusss> MeaCulpa: vi是ex的软链接
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 那是arch的事，我又不用arch....
<happyaron> onlylove: 我用的hg255d，别的型号没买过。但目前接触过的少数几样华为产品用得都很舒心。
<roylez> yunfan: 没把你家的床睡塌吧？
<yunfan> roylez: 家里床可舒服了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: vi可以是vim, 在我这里就是vim
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那以后的圣战是vim和emacs还是ex和emacs
<onlylove> happyaron: HUAWEI有PLA背景
<roylez> yunfan: +1
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你的理解力...
<yunfan> 就是凳子不行 今天买了个椅子
<happyaron> onlylove: 有没有无所谓，便宜好用是王道。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ex和圣战没毛线关系
<roylez> yunfan: 赞
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 圣战是vim vs emacs
<yunfan> happyaron: 便宜好用还耐操
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那圣战和vi也没半毛钱关系了。。。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: vim就是emacs路线的vi
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 没有
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: no
<happyaron> yunfan: 我帮人买的那几个华为手机大家的反映就这样
<yunfan> happyaron: 哪样？
<imtxc> iMadper`: 要不要在 topic 里面加一条：不许炫耀自己在家办公
<happyaron> yunfan: 功能、外观没什么出众的地方，但是便宜好用还抗折腾。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: vim和vi的区别，不小于emacs和nano的区别
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<iMadper`> imtxc: 不行呀... freeflying 就是在家办公呀
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是华为的人品机信号不好
<iMadper`> imtxc: 你小子要陷我于不义呀!
<iMadper`> imtxc: 怎么能限制大老板呢?!
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 在家自己当老板，写自由软件咋办？
 * jiero 支持扁 imtxc
<happyaron> onlylove: 我接触的C8815信号还不错
<imtxc> iMadper`: 侯总不是天天在飞机上办公么
<yunfan> iMadper`: 应该加一条不许眼馋在家办公者
<iMadper`> imtxc: 在家办公
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知是我RP好还是怎的，我用过的华为设备真的比较顺心。
<iMadper`> yunfan: 这你要跟 imtxc 说
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 联想也不错吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 大部分是么问题的
<happyaron> yunfan: 那C8815随便刷个ROM就是三网机器。
<yunfan> happyaron: 党中央对你 很感兴趣 所以不准那个设备坏
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那vim和vi 最大的区别是啥
<imtxc> yunfan: 不许炫耀了，乖， cc roylez
<happyaron> yunfan: 好……
<yunfan> happyaron: 我的是电信的定制机阿
<happyaron> yunfan: C8815就是电信定制机
<onlylove> happyaron: 人品机毕竟是少数，没准还和sim卡还有地方运营商有关系
<yunfan> happyaron: 看网上好多人用的酷派的
<yunfan> happyaron: 你这么说 那我选华为好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我的机器，在地铁里面满信号，在地铁门口紧急呼叫
<happyaron> yunfan: 但是那型号的机器刷别的rom就是三网的
<roylez> yunfan: imtxc 是卢瑟，对不
<happyaron> onlylove: RPWT
<MeaCulpa> jusss: m
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以很诡异啊
<yunfan> roylez: 受教育问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不是huawei
<happyaron> yunfan: coolpad我用过一个非智能机，做工上可以看到比华为还是差的。不买曝光度最高的那几个牌子的话，我基本就只选华为了。
<yunfan> happyaron: 那华为的机器基带是自己开发的？
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥牌子呢。
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 只是多了个字母？。。。
<happyaron> yunfan: C8815是高通的三网芯片吧，只是ROM里给锁了电信。但是华为机器现在免费官解。
<onlylove> happyaron: OPPO
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是每次都这样
<happyaron> yunfan: 网上申请立刻就给解锁码，然后就可以刷别的了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦。
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且……反正就是个不知道啥时候会遇到的问题
<happyaron> onlylove: 那可能和你去的地铁站也有关系，站里是有基站的啊
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 多了个字母那
<yunfan> happyaron: 这就奇怪了 华为不是自己开发过基带么
<yunfan> happyaron: 怎么申请？ 人工处理 还是有个页面自动的？
<happyaron> yunfan: 现在主要是用自己的CPU，radio貌似还是高通比较多。
<happyaron> yunfan: 页面自动。
<onlylove> happyaron: 和你说个巨坑的事情，在我家，我原来LG的机器，在一个商场的过街天桥底下，就会没信号，之后就一直没有，必须重启
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是也不是每次都发生，所以每次我经过那个天桥，都拿出手机来看看
<happyaron> ...
<yunfan> happyaron: 我这里送的华为是 c8813q
<happyaron> yunfan: 这个不清楚，可以查查
<jiero> 都是华为啊。
<yunfan> onlylove: 这都是基带干的好事
 * imtxc 三星表示不知道什么是信号
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我今天找了一份以前vim的配置文件，于是说今天man下看看吧，发现对不上号，现在才知道原来vi是ex,而且和vim没关系。。。.exrc .vimrc
<onlylove> yunfan: 怎么讲
<happyaron> yunfan: 貌似没有C8815清楚，不确定能否用。
<yunfan> happyaron: 那个解锁还要走工具的阿 额
<yunfan> happyaron: 我看了文章 说可以
<happyaron> yunfan: C8815不需要的
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你装vim阿
<yunfan> happyaron: 不过好歹可以
<happyaron> :)
<jusss> jjjjjjjjjtest
<jusss> asdfj
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你首先就不该把vi和vim对上号
<yunfan> 我刚才去营业厅问 他们居然说充1k9花费送两个手机
<yunfan> 我跟他说我手机太多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 送俩……
<yunfan> 纯粹是因为电信卡没办法
<happyaron> 电信无节操嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为是家庭套餐阿 其实我这个20M宽带也是家庭套餐
<jiero> yunfan: 其实就是啦。促进生产销售啊。
<jiero> yunfan: 促进浪费
<onlylove> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00B5PWTO4?tag=zoldp-23
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Huawei 华为-HUAWEI 华为 HG532e 白色 ADSL2+无线路由器一体机-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<onlylove> 确定这个不是ADSL？
<happyaron> onlylove: 貌似不是。。。？
<happyaron> 不知道了……
<jiero> onlylove: 都说了一体机了
<onlylove> jiero: 我怀疑这是个路由猫，而不是路由
<jiero> onlylove: 在我买路由器之前，印象里 modem和路由器是同一个设备啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 路由猫本质上还是猫
<iIlL10Oo> 猫+路由器+wifi
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。是这样么
<onlylove> 京东下架了……
<jiero> 不知道。买什么好了。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么给ubuntu12.04做一个还原系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453793 重启 ubuntu12.04后，系统状态恢复成原始状态。像网吧还原系统一样！像没发生过一样，怎么实现？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dst2389 — 2013-12-20 15:07
<imtxc> yunfan: 电信现在是不管去干啥，都给你绑个手机先
<onlylove> jiero: 无线猫
<imtxc> yunfan: 而且只能绑新手机
<onlylove> jiero: http://wireless.it168.com/a2012/1112/1420/000001420878_all.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 突破性创新 华为HG532e设备首发评测-IT168 无线组网专区
<yunfan> happyaron: 电信的人来 带了个c8815
<yunfan> happyaron: 我就要 那个了
<happyaron> yunfan: 好
<iIlL10Oo> 可以买个 pci 的猫，就更小了。
<yunfan> happyaron: 这个设计很反人类阿 返回键在左边
<iIlL10Oo> 电话线插机箱，没有网线
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 桌子上啥都没有了，什么路由器，猫都是浮云
<iIlL10Oo> 再买个usb的wifi，供手机wifi
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 受不了你啊。那些东西当然藏起来，干嘛放桌面呢。
<yunfan> happyaron: 你说的刷三网怎么弄?
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 哦，我是放桌面了。。落后了
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.amazon.cn/HUAWEI-%E5%8D%8E%E4%B8%BA-WS328-300M%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BF%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1%E5%99%A8-%E7%99%BD%E8%89%B2/dp/B00EAAJNCW/ref=sr_1_10?s=pc-networking&ie=UTF8&qid=1387523679&sr=1-10
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Huawei 华为-HUAWEI 华为 WS328 300M无线路由器 白色-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 5db的唉，要不要试试
<jiero> onlylove:  yunfan已经听从电信了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我都已经买过了阿 刚才在亚马逊买了两个fw
<jiero> onlylove: 大米稀饭还是很香的。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不是在用那个掉一个天线的么
<onlylove> jiero: 电信那个是手机，这个是路由
<yunfan> onlylove: 又下单买了两个路由 准备拿来在家里做中继
<jiero> 哦。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得别的路由很少有5db的天线，不知道这东西辐射会不会大
<jiero> yunfan: 你家难道180平方米么。。。
 * jiero 知道 140不需要中继。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 他家130的，但是路由位置不好，他打算摆个三角形
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。角落里啊。
<jiero> yunfan: 买2个不带天线的也就行了 :)
<happyaron> yunfan: 三星现在也是返回在左边吧
<happyaron> yunfan: 我刷那个是小米的
<happyaron> yunfan: miui的……
<happyaron> yunfan: 先去要解锁码，然后直接用bootloader就可以刷了。
<yunfan> happyaron: 我说硬件的返回键
<yunfan> 我的三星返回键在右边阿
<happyaron> yunfan: 对，硬件返回键
<happyaron> yunfan: 新的新的
<jiero> 反悔键？
<yunfan> happyaron: 这款不是双卡的 挫
<jiero> 额。android手机我只用过三星的，原来还有在左面的啊。
<happyaron> yunfan: 要双卡的……那就不知道
 * jiero 突然意识到真的只用过三星的android手机啊。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 酷派那个好像可以  这次掉进你的坑了
<yunfan> 不过反正返话费 这手机就当捡的
<jiero> yunfan: 7天包换
<yunfan> happyaron: 这系统挺流畅的
<jiero> yunfan: 电信敢不三宝
<yunfan> jiero: 懒得弄了 折腾
<jiero> yunfan: 我在所有B2C商家都有退货记录
<tenzu> happyaron: 那里的rom好使？
<yunfan> jiero: 你是个恶人阿
<tenzu> yunfan: 哪里的rom好使？
<yunfan> tenzu: 我哪里知道阿
<jiero> tenzu: 腾腾好
<tenzu> jiero: yo！
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 在arch里，/usr/bin/vi是/usr/bin/ex的软链接，但为什么执行vi和执行ex得到的结果不一样？
<jiero> tenzu: 哟。勾引到多少学生了?
<tenzu> jiero: 一个都没有
<jiero> ten
<jiero> tenzu: 怎么会啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 有了黄子，没工夫
<jiero> tenzu: 不主动也能勾引到啊
<jiero> tenzu: 皇子可以跟着你跑了么
<happyaron> yunfan: 。。。
<happyaron> tenzu: 啥那里的？
<yunfan> jusss: 你想想 为啥 vi ls 都是链接的 busybox 执行结果却不一样呢
<jussss> screen卡掉2次了，一下午
<jussss> yunfan: 不知道
<tenzu> happyaron: note2的rom
<yunfan> jussss: 很简单 因为他们根据不同的 $0 参数执行不同的函数 :]
<happyaron> tenzu: 没有note2啊
<tenzu> jiero: 黄子还不到半岁，只能抱着
<yunfan> happyaron: 三网了以后 3G支持的么？
<yunfan> 想这也没用 那个电信号码我是得用的 tnnd
 * nyfair 这几天累死了，求壕包养
<happyaron> yunfan: 不支持移动3G，支持电信联通3G
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。时间没我想象那么快。
<yunfan> nyfair: 忙着把opera改成blink的?
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 也许有其他地方改了吧
<tenzu> happyaron: 我刷了个据说是港版的rom，但是gprs总是自己打开了，又不知道是哪个app捣鬼
<yunfan> happyaron: 那还行 我就是联通3G的
<nyfair> yunfan: 哈？
<nyfair> yunfan: 什么blink
<tenzu> jiero: 也快半岁了
<yunfan> nyfair: 贵厂不是要跟随google嘛  google不满意webkit 所以开了个fork叫blink阿
<CyrusYzGTt> opera for linux貌似很久没有更新升级了， windows mac android ios 都升级了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这个你可以找 nyfair 帮你解决
<jiero> nyfair: 是 opera的么。。。
 * jiero 没想到。
<jiero> tenzu: 时光荏苒。长孩子。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 算了，吐槽一下而已，反正我现在用 firefox + chrome-stable
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在用 chromium + google-chrome
<nyfair> jiero: 是，但是那事情不管我事。我又不折腾code
 * MeaCulpa webkit 根烂，Google没这个实力自己写，还fork...
 * tenzu 去接女王下班了，白白
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗯，还有 w3m elinks
 * NWMonster 我是firefox+chromium
<NWMonster> CyrusYzGTt: elinks的中文支持如何搞？
<yunfan> nyfair: 你不是程序员？？
<jusss> 一下午，screen卡掉了2次
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: google那个fork简直是fuck 据说改了三分之一代码
<iIlL10Oo> NWMonster: tty下面？
<yunfan> 我现在比较看好 netsurf
<yunfan> c写的 支持html5
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那怕是fuck也说明堂堂google还是没有底气自己从头做
<yunfan> 还可以在framebuffer下跑
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 也说明Opera 1x个人比google 100个人都有能力
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: google桌面程序根基尚浅
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: google虽然大 真分到浏览器上的人力未必多呀
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 是啊，桌面传统app他们不行的
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: linux哲学不就是分享和共用代码吗
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 没明白你这句话和我们话题的关系
 * iIlL10Oo 没看上下文。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 你是不是搞haskell?
<CyrusYzGTt> NWMonster§  我以前用过中文http://linux.chinaunix.net/techdoc/desktop/2009/07/03/1121849.shtml ，不过现在没有用，
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 我搞ruby
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: ELinks 支持中文的方法 - 技术文档 - 桌面应用 Linux时代 - 开源、自由、共享 - 中国最大的Linux技术社区
<yunfan> 哦  那离haskell不远了
<yunfan> 骂死可雷呢？
<jusss> 上twi上找他去吧
<hrzhu> ruby 離 haskell 很遠吧。。
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: haskell 不吸引我
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: jfbterm 也不错
<NWMonster> CyrusYzGTt: iIlL10Oo 谢谢
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: jfbterm上怎么中文输入？
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 我都是开 awesome
<nyfair> yunfan: 你看我的github，像是专业人士写出的代码么
<yunfan> jfbterm和awsome能扯一块？
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 可以。。
<hrzhu> 他的意思是 awesome 很容易開個終端吧……
<yunfan> nyfair: 那你在我心目中的评分至少掉两颗星了 女程序员是腐女还可以容忍
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10Oo§ 没有用过， 不过我喜欢的是  zhcon 自带输入法
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直以为那个输入法是 fcitx 提供的
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: awesome是wm把？
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 好吧。。
<nyfair> yunfan: 你才程序猿，你全家都是程序猿
<yunfan> nyfair: 我是程序员 我也希望我们全家都是
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10Oo§ 没有这种事，当时我只安装了 ibus-pinyin 和 scim-pinyin
 * yunfan 这样收入能涨不少
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 了解的
<jiero> nyfair: 你真的是女的么。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 去问那个人肉党
<Niac> nyfair: 来腐一个看看
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 真的？ 竟然是女的，那么给我个ssh用好么？》
<iIlL10Oo> 了解了
 * jiero 更奇怪了。。。
<jiero> nyfair: opera里不写代码，你是做什么的？市场？
<hrzhu> Google CTS-Certified 是什麼意思啊 oppo 手機很高端嗎
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 广告 垃圾邮件 监控 过滤
<iIlL10Oo> elinks 支持 js ?
<CyrusYzGTt> elinks 用来登陆管理 mldonkey最好了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: opera处理那些么？
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: w3m 呢？
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 显然是telnet/netcat
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: elinks还不如直接FF了...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 猜的
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10Oo§ w3m看艹榴
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 差不多，看使用习惯
<NWMonster> elinks里能像w3m一样在fb的情况下里面放图吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> NWMonster§ 不清楚，我只用过类似w3m的浏览器看艹榴
<hrzhu> w3m 不顯示圖片吧
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/283091 这么个支出方式果然卢瑟
<CyrusYzGTt> 之前用w3m不用代理能够直接上，现在不行了，要用代理
<CyrusYzGTt> hrzhu§ yum install w3m-img
<NWMonster> hrzhu: 可以让w3m显示
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop中apt-get无法代理在线安装软件，而firefox设置代理可连网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453794 如题。 为什么firefox通过设置代理后可以连网，而命令终端通过设置代理却无法在线安装软件呢？ 首先通过代理进行update就不行：sudo apt-get -c ~/.apt_proxy.conf update，执行后没反应，结果是
<jusss> As an example of how relicensing the old Unix code bases has affected the modern computing community, the BSD vi text editor was based on code from the ed line editor in those early Unixes. Therefore, "traditional" vi could not be distributed freely, and various work-alikes (such as nvi) were created. Now that this code is no longer encumbered, the "traditional" vi has been adapted for modern Unix-like operating systems.
<Niac> jusss: 单词都认识，怎么愣是没读明白呢
<jusss> Niac: 我也不明白。。。
<Niac> jusss: 以前的闭源，现在的是修改版，不受法律约束？
<jusss> Niac: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 软链接时可以加参数吗？
<Niac> jusss: 靠，一句话扯这么长，看得累死我了
<jusss> onlylove: win下的就可以好像
<hrzhu> encumber 什麼意思
<Niac> 负担
<Niac> 阻碍
<nyfair> win下的也只有一个参数指定软的还是硬的吧
<Niac> 今天是perl的生日，有多少人在用啊
<hrzhu> the code is no longer encumbered 菏澤半句看不懂
<iIlL10Oo> `tt the code is no longer encumbered |
<jusss> nyfair: 软链接可以传参数吗？比如ln -s "/usr/bin/ex -v" /usr/bin/vi ?
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:  代码不再拖累
<jusss> nyfair: 可以这样传参数吗？
<hrzhu> 翻譯差評
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 软链接可以传参数吗？
<hrzhu> 我覺得不可已傳參數。。
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: ln 的时候？ ln --help ?
<hrzhu> 你 alias 不行？
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: ln 的参数？
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.ruelala.com/event/86733
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Rue La La - Take On the Chill: Winter Layers & Snow Gear
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 哦，我没看上下文
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 源文件带参数形成新链接
<freeflying> gfrog, 今天发工资了
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 比如执行vi相当于执行ex -v
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 让源文件带参数
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 如果连接过去的是一个 bash 脚本，你可以在那个脚本里面写 ex -v
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯
<iIlL10Oo> jusss:  ln -s /a.sh /bin/vi , 然后在 a.sh 里面写 ex -v
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 这样你执行vi 其实是 ex -v
<nyfair> jusss: 没学过linux，不会
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 可是现在这个显示/usr/bin/vi -> ex
<nyfair> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/circ/bebigdkelppomhhjaaianniiifjbgocn
<nyfair> 这个irc client怎么样
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: Chrome Web Store - CIRC
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 这个ex不会是脚本吧
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 一般是脚本
<iMadper`> iIlL10Oo: 但是你的vi不是ex的软链.
<Niac> nyfair: 很好用
<iMadper`> iIlL10Oo: 其实真正的方法很简单的.
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 那怎么查出来这个脚本的位置
<Niac> nyfair: 我一直就是用它的
<hrzhu> 你自己編譯個 vim bin裏面就有個 ex 的
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: type ex
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: which ex
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: type 和 which , 再加上 ls -al
<nyfair> Niac: 谢谢，那我以后不装local client了
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper`: 什么方法呢？
<iMadper`> iIlL10Oo: 等我先试一下, 省得说错了丢人~
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: kk@ub3:~$ type ex
<iIlL10Oo> ex 已被哈希 (/usr/bin/ex)
<iIlL10Oo> kk@ub3:~$ ll /usr/bin/ex
<iIlL10Oo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20  6月 27  2011 /usr/bin/ex -> /etc/alternatives/ex*
<iIlL10Oo>  └─> ll /etc/alternatives/ex
<iIlL10Oo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 10月 11  2012 /etc/alternatives/ex -> /usr/bin/vim.gnome*
<jusss> [root@localhost ~]# which vi
<jusss> /usr/bin/vi
<iIlL10Oo> ls -al /usr/bin/vi
<jusss> [root@localhost ~]# which ex
<jusss> /usr/bin/ex
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: ls -al /usr/bin/vi /usr/bin/ex
<jusss> [root@localhost ~]# type ex
<jusss> ex is hashed (/usr/bin/ex)
<iMadper`> iIlL10Oo: 判断argv[1]
<iMadper`> 错了, 判断*argv
<iMadper`> iIlL10Oo: ^^
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper`: 是的，busybox 就是这样做的
<iIlL10Oo> 判断用户的命令，决定自己的行为
<iMadper`> iIlL10Oo: lsmod/insmod/rmmod大概也是这么做的
<iMadper`> iIlL10Oo: 其实都是kmod
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯
<iIlL10Oo>  └─> file /usr/bin/vim.gnome
<iIlL10Oo> /usr/bin/vim.gnome: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0x36adfae146d183eb293c0d42e19f82d4c27af7cd, stripped
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 还是不懂呀
<if_else_> iMadper`: 在家办公？啥厂。。。
<iMadper`> iMadper :: ~ » ls -l `which ex`
<iMadper`> -rwxr-xr-t 1 root root 227984 Nov 17  2012 /usr/bin/ex   arch里面的ex不是链接
<iMadper`> if_else_: 不是我, 是jyf
<hrzhu> lrwxrwxrwx 1 nitro nitro 3 Apr 28  2013 ex -> vim
<hrzhu> 我自己編譯的 vim ex 指向 vim ……
<hrzhu> 話說這個 ex 有什麼好研究的
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 意思就是vi ex vim.gnome 都是 vim 的连接
<iIlL10Oo> 都是软链接
<if_else_> iMadper`: jyf 君，没在线。他在啥厂的。
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: kk@ub3:~$ type exlrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 10月 11  2012 /etc/alternatives/vim -> /usr/bin/vim.gnome*
<iIlL10Oo> /usr/bin/vim -> /etc/alternatives/vim
<iMadper`> if_else_: 不清楚
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 额，vi是ex的软链接，而ex不是软链接，
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 不明白执行vi为什么会进入ex -v
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 因为ex 判断了用户的argc argv
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 当判断argv是vi时就ex -v?
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 不确定，猜测
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu系统下uboot、kernel、android文件系统编译错误整理及解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453796 linux系统下uboot、kernel、android文件系统编译错误整理及解决办法 Ver1.0 作成者：雷鹏 作成年月：2012/09/25 1、linux下编译应用程序时出现如下错误： /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lxxx。 原因分析
<^k^>  ─> ： 编译过程找不到对应库文件。其中，-lxxx表示链接库文件 libxxx.so。 由于库文件是编译过程临时生成的，如果前面编译 …
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 软链接应该没法传递，可能是ex读取环境变量，有没有环境变量是记录刚执行的指令的？
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 可以传递
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 软链接可以传递参数？
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 软连接和硬连接，没区别。
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 好模糊
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 真的没啥区别
<iMadper`> jusss: 最可能是读*argv. 我想不到别的办法了
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 你可以搜索一下软链接和硬链接的区别，也就删除和建立的时候，有区别
<iIlL10Oo> 使用时，感觉不出
<jusss> iMadper: 有没有环境变量记录上一行的指令？
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道.
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 前两天看过一点硬链接，跟inode号有关
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 有没有环境变量记录上一行指令的？
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 有
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 哪个？
<iIlL10Oo> 忘了。。
<iIlL10Oo> 查查？
<hrzhu> !! 就是上一條命令
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯， echo !!
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: iMadper ,我想到的就是执行vi时，ex读取了上一行指令来分析进不进vi模式。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 不赞同这个猜想.
<jusss> iMadper: 如果读*argv,那软链接能把vi传给ex才行，所以软链接是可以传递的？
<iMadper> jusss: 你说什么呢? 你概念全都错了.
 * iMadper afk
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯，我概念都错了。。。
<jusss> 不知道到底是怎么回事
<jusss> 执行vi,链接到了ex,那这时*argv难道不是ex而是vi ?
<iMadper> jusss: 那里还需要传呀? 你输入vi, 执行的就是那段代码, argv里面存的是vi呀. 还需要传给啥ex? 代码在执行的时候, 只是从argv里面读取文件名呀
<iMadper> jusss: 对, 你去写个程序试试看就知道了.
<iMadper> jusss: 你写个输出argv的程序, 做个软链.
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯，
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37713
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 专家组建议限制NSA的监听
<onlylove> 美国政府的电子监控活动遭到了外界的尖锐批评，但前克格勃特工、俄罗斯总统普京(Vladimir Putin)却表达了赞许之情：“我羡慕奥巴马，因为他能够监听盟国而不用承担任何后果。”
<jusss> iMadper: 你说对了，
<nyfair> solidot这网站美分的太厉害
<iMadper> jusss: 我试过了.
<onlylove> nyfair: 来个五毛的网站
<MeaCulpa> solidot...
<nyfair> onlylove: 铁血，天涯国观？
<zhpeng> 你到底爱不爱我，爱不爱我！
<iMadper> zhpeng: 不爱.
<onlylove> nyfair: 铁血那网站脑袋有坑
<onlylove> nyfair: 我去铁血面试过，唉，别提了
<nyfair> onlylove: 大大来提供点笑料
<onlylove> nyfair: 面试，前台，前台说，啊，不知道，谁给你通知的，电话，打电话，然后等好久，过来人，七拐八拐，一间会议室，你先等等
<onlylove> nyfair: 半小时之后，来俩人，扯皮半天后，扔下一套题，你先做题
<onlylove> nyfair: 那套题，我做过无数遍了，连错别字和出题用意啥的都没带改
<iMadper> 我也面试过让我做卷子的公司. 一概不考虑
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后俩人把做完的题目收起来，看都不看，瞎扯半天，和应聘职位没半毛钱关系，最后来一句，那就先这样，一周之内给你通知
<onlylove> nyfair: 搞笑的是，我在铁血的门口接到一个oracle的外包电话……
<zhpeng> 。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 五毛的网站看起来不错，但是经不住推敲
<onlylove> nyfair: 相比之下，美分网站相对客观一点
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手安装ubuntu文件丢失怎么恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453797 新手想学ubuntu，安装的时候勾选了lvm，结果安装完后原来windows的分区全部不见了，怎么恢复啊，我原来有很多数据在里面，这下自己把玩残啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 sll-ub — 2013-12-20 16:53
<onlylove> 快看快看，又一个物理机安装把分区和数据弄没了的
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙又去厦门耍啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我夏天那次不小心覆盖了mbr
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋叫又啊，我没去过……
<jusss> onlylove: 用空的
<onlylove> jusss: mbr才512字节
<freeflying> gfrog, 你不是前些时候刚去了?
<jusss> onlylove: 里面有硬盘分区表呀
<gfrog> freeflying: 那时候是买票准备现在去，lol
<onlylove> jusss: 装的东西也就那些，丢了也好弄，你要是丢了数据才叫热闹
<onlylove> jusss: 修复分区表的工具太多啦，亲
<jusss> onlylove: 然后就啥也没了
<hulu> 谁知道安卓如何播放  .pls
<jusss> onlylove: 是直接覆盖了
<onlylove> jusss: 知道硬盘分区标志55AA啥意思不
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 这些东西不在分区表上的，55AA是分区结束的标准
<onlylove> jusss: 标志
<jusss> 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 也就说，从上个55AA到下个55AA可能是一个分区
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉现在大脑进入空白状态了，vi只是ex的可是化模式，而vi和vim有啥也关系都没，一下颠覆了长久以来的认识。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 一下感觉以前很多的认知都是错的
<onlylove> jusss: 那你解释下vi improved嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道。。。
<onlylove> jusss: vim就这么来的
<jusss> onlylove: 叫ex improved才对
<onlylove> jusss: 可是我知道vi不知道ex
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1220/171754_UHk6_109408.jpg
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，米国的墙这么不结实？
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1220/170925_iZcz_397023.jpg
<jusss> onlylove: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ex_%28text_editor%29
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: ex (text editor) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<onlylove> 我开始以为，来着console是指w3m之类的浏览器可以看到，米有想到不是那么回事
<loongson> ?
<nyfair> onlylove: 美分网站不也一样经不起推敲
<onlylove> nyfair: 比五毛的经得起
<onlylove> nyfair: 觉得五毛的就是在YY
<Niac> 其实没有5毛和美分，都是阴谋
<nyfair> onlylove: 美分不也是一堆受过教育却没出过国的人瞎YY
<jusss> 吃饭去了
<jusss> 走了
<onlylove> nyfair: 受过教育的YY比没文化的YY强了不少
<nyfair> onlylove: 都一样
<onlylove> nyfair: 反正都是YY，当然一样
 * imtxc 下班回家
<onlylove> 老虎和鼹鼠同时对小白兔产生了感情，老虎每天守在小白兔家门口，不准任何动物亲近；鼹鼠却默默打了一条通往小白兔家的地道，每天早上悄悄在她床边放一颗胡萝卜。小白兔心里明白老虎喜欢她，但她知道鼹鼠才是真爱，“喜欢是占有，爱是付出”，小白兔思前想后，最后嫁给了土豪猪。
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个pattern叫 十动然拒
<onlylove> http://club.jd.com/allconsultations/846824-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 金士顿DataTraveler HyperX Predator所有商品咨询 - 京东商城
<onlylove>  咨询内容：     在贴吧看到，慕名而来。请问妹子高数怎么学啊(-.-)   京东回复：     您好！以蒙为主，以抄为辅。感谢您对京东的支持！祝您购物愉快！
<guzhou> 搞笑
<onlylove>  咨询内容：     kfmm.天气干燥，嘴唇都开裂了怎么办？之前买的加湿器脑残设计，一开台子上面全是水！我该怎么骂那个加湿器的厂家才能解气呢？   京东回复：     您好！跟他说，它的产品不加湿，还产生了大量的雾霾。造成了你的困扰。感谢您对京东的支持！祝您购物愉快！
<onlylove> 京东的客服不容易啊
<yunfan> 娱乐话嘛
<yunfan> 其实网易 cb那些评论 何尝不是他们自己人弄出来的呢
<onlylove> yunfan: cb……
<onlylove> firefox的RSS怎么把全部的都标记成已读啊
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1220/174446_m9y3_31384.jpg
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1219/122414_QoxW_31384_thumb.jpg
<adam8157> crazyfivesheep: fivesheep ....
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 大神帮帮忙！！！！！！谢谢谢·············· http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453800 无法将grub-efi-amd64-signed软件包安装到/traget/中。如果没有GRUB 启动引导器，所安装的系统将无法启动。 这是怎么回事？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hujianchen — 2013-12-20 18:00
<whuang_> ^_^
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> freeflying: 没见你放假啊, 都留着干啥
<freeflying> adam8157, 我上上周休了一周
<freeflying> adam8157, 我们留着能换钱的
<adam8157> freeflying: 不离职换不了钱 跨年也换不了钱
<freeflying> adam8157, cts跨年可以换钱的哦
<adam8157> freeflying: 那5天? 这是整个的policy吧 还有区别?
<freeflying> adam8157, cts有特殊政策
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧 高帅富teama
<freeflying> adam8157, 因为苦逼啊
<zsc> 肿么学py的数据模型??看py手册的data model一节,看了快一半了,结果笔记是一堆没有任何联系的名词...不搞不懂这些名词是什么意思
<zsc> s/不搞不懂/也搞不懂
<happyaron> 配置stp太疼了。
<guzhou> ChanServ: hello
<adam8157> stp是啥
<alvin_rxg> 1&1 的 dns 太蛋疼了。不给配置除了 a 和 mx 以外的东西……
<happyaron> spanning tree protocol...
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 1&1是啥啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 高级货啊
<alvin_rxg> 1und1.de 的服务商
<happyaron> adam8157: 高级毛线……
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 哦
<happyaron> adam8157: 是二层设备基本都支持有木有，平时没问题挺好，出了问题调试起来太疼了。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^^^^
<adam8157> happyaron: 高级
<happyaron> gfrog: 大拿，有啥教程可以学学快速debug stp 问题么
<happyaron> adam8157: 毛线……
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 已经签了一年的合同了…已经超过了取消合同的时间了…考虑让我同学直接把 域名 挂到别的服务商那里…
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 好吧
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: transfer
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 只能这样了。 1&1 那里的钱是退不回来了
 * adam8157 目测 alvin_rxg 是域名候鸟
<alvin_rxg> :-/ 才不是呢
<alvin_rxg> ~
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac960701 开挂啊
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 组图：炸鱼能力max：印度厨师200度高温油锅中徒手炸鱼 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez: ^^
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 我爹以前可以手捞油条
<adam8157> roylez: 不是吧
<roylez> adam8157: 不是开玩笑的
<adam8157> roylez: 你祖籍哪里?
<roylez> adam8157: 他以前是粮油铺的学徒工
<roylez> adam8157: 湖北
<adam8157> 离印度很远
<adam8157> 不会烫手么...
<roylez> adam8157: 哪里都有神
<guzhou> 神
<microcai> 谁陪我怀旧一下啊！
<NWMonster> 好多ipython.....
<NWMonster> 这是在测试bot的节奏吗？
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac568879
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 这山猫逆天了 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez: 卧槽
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt怪异问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453803 最近在使用apt-get时出现如下问题: Code: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  initramfs-tools : Depends: initramfs-tools-bin (< 0.99ubuntu13.3.1~) but 0.99ubuntu13.4 is to be installed  linux-generic : Depends: linux-head
<^k^>  ─> ers-generic (= 3.2.0.56.66) but 3.2.0.57.68 is to be installed  linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-56-generic but it is not going to be install …
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点. 19:15 新年快乐 : 41.198天
<jlzhang> 有谁用xmodmap映射键盘的么？请教一下
<jlzhang> 为什么我把命令放到启动项里启动不起来
<ninepillars> 双通道４G内存，真爽
<jlzhang> 要手动才能映射成功
<jlzhang> 我的桌面环境是i3wm，开机冷启动，无法映射成功。
<jlzhang> 要重新加载.i3/config才能映射成功
<gebjgd_> Pudge: 在哪兒呢
<Pudge> gebjgd_: 赶工是
<Pudge> 办公室
<Pudge> 德国佬居然出现了
<gebjgd_> Pudge: 休假了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 還不放假
<Pudge> gebjgd: 休个蛋，攒着过年
<gebjgd> Pudge: 过什么年？ 回天朝过？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> Pudge: 从来不过春节了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 直接过圣诞了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 树都买了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我不像你，我是有爹妈的孩子
<gebjgd> Pudge: 爹妈过来
<gebjgd> Pudge: 2010年的就没有新的
<gebjgd> 都是旧的
<freeflying> Pudge, 我飞munich 都要10个小时
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你是真有钱 18000欧买mini 直接bmw了
<gebjgd> freeflying: 他在法国
<freeflying> gebjgd, 飞巴黎也是10+
<gebjgd> freeflying: 不在为人民服雾国
<gebjgd> freeflying: 他是想从德国买车回法国
<freeflying> gebjgd, 这还差不多
<Pudge> gebjgd: 法国还有新的卖啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 算了，还是买个旧的， 刚看到有人急着脱手，1年前的， 6000
<Pudge> gebjgd: 可以啊
<Pudge> freeflying: 我以为你知道。。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 银行贷款啊，有钱我就直接保时捷了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 那么便宜？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 对啊，这哥们急着回国，一中国人
<gebjgd> Pudge: 要是我就直接买了  不过 你要看看是不是unfall车
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> Pudge: 哦
 * gebjgd 吃饭
<abineQ> gebjgd: 不叫大伙一起？
<Pudge> geb
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我都吃完了
<abineQ> Pudge: LOL，把那车也给啃了
<freeflying> 都一年多没去过欧洲了
<Pudge> freeflying: 来吧，给我个帽子，我包车
<abineQ> freeflying: 过年去观光观光
<freeflying> abineQ, 过年搞不好要在霓虹国了
<freeflying> Pudge, 我倒是打算带小孩明年去西班牙
<abineQ> freeflying: 额
<Pudge> freeflying: 只要别7 8 月来就行
<freeflying> Pudge, 那可是最贵的时候啊
<abineQ> Pudge: 为毛不能78月
<Pudge> freeflying: 贵到没贵到哪里，关键是能热死狗，没法出门
<freeflying> Pudge, 机票贵啊
<abineQ> Pudge: 那去北欧
<freeflying> abineQ, 北欧其实不好玩
<Pudge> 夏天北欧气候舒服，但没看头啊
<abineQ> 应该过不那么热死狗吧
<Pudge> 全是绿色，没有别的东西了让
<abineQ> Pudge: 挪威的森林
<Pudge> 东欧其实挺好，凉快，便宜，好玩
<freeflying> 去丹麦比较好的地方是没任何语言障碍
<freeflying> Pudge, 东欧好啊, 匈牙利,捷克这些
<Pudge> freeflying: 是啊，去了还想去的地方
<freeflying> 消费低,妹纸还漂亮
<Pudge> freeflying: 别的地方就看一次见过就行了
<freeflying> 南欧也还行
<abineQ> 这小国家相当于国内的一个省份
<freeflying> Pudge, 我是比较喜欢巴塞罗拉的建筑
<Pudge> freeflying: 你是说gaudi的那种风格吗？
<freeflying> Pudge, 对
<Pudge> freeflying: 尖顶上面有复杂的花纹
<Pudge> freeflying: 我也喜欢，挺新鲜的
<freeflying> Pudge, 当年我去巴黎时, 正好mandriva十周年, reception在 铁塔上
<Pudge> freeflying: 我操，铁塔上面那家餐厅么？
<freeflying> Pudge, 是的
<Pudge> freeflying: 老贵了，200欧一个人
<freeflying> Pudge, 感觉相当好啊
<Pudge> freeflying: 关键是必须提交1年半预约
<freeflying> Pudge,  可惜没去红磨坊
<Pudge> freeflying: 红磨坊没啥意思，全靠那个电影
<Pudge> freeflying: 就是个夜总会，150一个人，包晚餐和红酒，女士免费
<zsc> 女士免费是什么意思?
<^k^> zsc: define:女士免费 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:女士免费 呢個係新場泥既,,歡迎你地去玩下,,|女士|逢星期4都係|免費|入場既想唔洗錢右有地方玩 ,,就要留意多d我地啦^^ ho 69069893 3台有興趣既打俾我or sms我啦''^^ |...|
<cherrot> maplebeats: 中奖没
<happyaron> zsc: 没女的去，哪有男的去？
<happyaron> zsc: 稀有动物还收钱，还会有多少去呢？
<zsc> 女士免费是这个意思呀,那岂不是全巴黎的x女都跑那去了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 14.04不会默认使用Mir http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453805 Canonical 创始人Mark Shuttleworth透过在线会议Ubuntu Developer Summit宣布，明年四月发布的Ubuntu 14.04将不会以Mir替代X作为默认显示服务器，理由是X兼容层XMir不稳定，而14.04是长期支持版（LTS）——Canonical将提供五年的安全更新，引入
<onlylove> 不知道过了多久，我居然上来了……
<onlylove> 居然掉了
<imtxc> onlylove: 从 virtualbox 换到 vmplayer 了
<onlylove> imtxc: vbox多好用
<imtxc> onlylove: 有几个问题解决不了，干脆不用了
<onlylove> vmplayer……哎，你要是不经常切换也就那么回事，像我这种多个机器和远程经常切的，每次释放鼠标好麻烦
<onlylove> imtxc: vmplayer释放鼠标的host按键不能改，你如果要从X切换到console是个不可能的任务
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在 vbox 里面装了个 xp，几分钟就重启了
<imtxc> onlylove: 里面装个网银，还死机
<onlylove> imtxc: 装那做啥，你要是说xp重启，我在vbox上至今没搞定opensuse
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果单纯是网银的问题，建议你用手机银行
<imtxc> onlylove: 重启问题烦人
<onlylove> imtxc: 说起来，你可以用workstation，不过……我不能给你序列号，内部序列号……
<jusss> 今天好冷
<imtxc> onlylove: 而且，里面有俩虚拟机，我之前直接把文件删除了，导致 virtualbox 虚拟机列表里面一直有俩删不掉的。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以从列表里面删除啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不要从磁盘删
<imtxc> onlylove: 已经删了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得有个从库里面删除
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的意思是你删除那俩
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且那东西都有配置文件的，你直接把vbox的配置删掉就是了
<imtxc> onlylove: 也不行
<imtxc> onlylove: 自动加。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 这么高大上……
<gebjgd> Pudge: 欧洲最好的东西就是桑拿
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你这都不推荐
<jusss> onlylove: 英文太差，看man 太困难，怎么办
<jusss> onlylove: 有中文man就好了
<imtxc> onlylove: 内核太新了， vmplayer 装不了。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 中文man？还真有
<onlylove> imtxc: 乖乖的吧，装win7，然后虚拟机装linux
<jusss> onlylove: 不完整呀，并不是所有的都有
<gebjgd> onlylove: 用毛vmware
<onlylove> jusss: 你要看啥的
<jusss> onlylove: ex
<onlylove> gebjgd: 又不是我用，再说了，我要用，我有内部序列号，随便用
<onlylove> jusss: 你……
<gebjgd> onlylove: 用毛虚拟机
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己准备字典去
<jusss> onlylove: 手机字典已经准备好了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 物理机太多买不起，还费电
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不用win
<onlylove> gebjgd: 为毛不用，我要玩游戏
<jusss> onlylove: 挨个翻译真麻烦，感觉英语是阻碍linux普及的很大的因素
<jusss> onlylove: 要是我英语也很好的话，就不会像现在这么小白了
<onlylove> jusss: 你扯吧，就算全中文的man，有几个去看的
<onlylove> jusss: vimtutor有中文版，你知道吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 知道
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说个简单的例子，windows的中文化够好了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 一样一堆人不会用
<onlylove> jusss: 安装，帮助，啥都是中文的
<zsc> py中设计元类的缘由是什么?
<Pudge> on
<Pudge> onlylove: 你要理解放弃治疗的人
<onlylove> Pudge: 你不说我还真忘了，jusss早就放弃治疗了
<niac> 床位留给我啊
<onlylove> jusss: ex的man几页啊，不会像mount的那样吧
<jusss> onlylove: 没几页
<jusss> onlylove: 很短的
<onlylove> jusss: 我看看吧，哪天我心情好没准给你份中文的，不过之前可能你已经看完了
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<Zeus007> 各位帅哥，小菜请问一下shell脚本里面的 字符型变量怎么转化为 整数型变量
<onlylove> shell有类型么……
<Zeus007> 没有？
<jusss> onlylove: 行编辑器感觉真的和其它编辑器有很大不同呀
<onlylove> 不知道，大概我和perl混了……
<onlylove> jusss: 不是一般的不同……你丫的不能写错字
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候条件艰苦，显示屏一次就能显示一行
<Zeus007> 例如我 令 var=$(cat xx.txt)  xx.txt 里面只有一个三位数
<Zeus007> 这样得到的var是字符类型的吗
<onlylove> 不知道，看上下文吧
<Zeus007> 可不可以给他作 数值条件判断？
<onlylove> 自己试验去
<onlylove> 另外，学shell，自己去看ABS
<Zeus007> ABS是什么？请教
<jusss> onlylove: 可以写错呀，只不过改比较麻烦
<onlylove> advanced bash scripting guide
<zsc> Zeus007: shell的变量是有类型的,但作为数字类型用的不多...
<onlylove> jusss: ……
<onlylove> jusss: 所以有sed
<zsc> Zeus007: 如果要进行算术求值使用$((expression))
<Zeus007> 我对一个文本处理后得到一个数值保存在名为xx的文件里面，我想调用它，怎么弄？
<zsc> Zeus007: 如果变量本身已经是数字类型的,也可以不套$(()),也能计算,但谁会去费那个事声明类型呢
<jusss> onlylove: ex没编码设置，哎
<zsc> Zeus007: 把它读进变量就行呀...计算的时候用$(())套就可以了
<jusss> onlylove: 他们完全忽略了我们大兲朝的存在呀
<zsc> Zeus007: $(())可以通吃字符型和数字型的变量
<Zeus007> 我用var=$(cat xx),然后用if 对var 进行判断，运行是得到错误  104: unexpected operator
<Zeus007> 但是脚本是正确执行了，
<onlylove> jusss: 人设计的时候就没管你，那时候还没i18n，有计算机的国家基本都是英语或者欧洲国家
<Zeus007> 只是终端现实出这个 信息
<onlylove> jusss: 知道jis不
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> Zeus007: sh -x 脚本名，自己调试
<onlylove> jusss: jis码是日版的ascii码
<Zeus007> 好的，谢谢各位了
<onlylove> jusss: 日本计算机内码，还有俄罗斯内码……总之，各种语言都有内码
<onlylove> jusss: 然后如果你在简体中文的系统上运行繁体中文程序，就会乱码，要设置locale
<onlylove> jusss: 原来玩过不少Big-5的游戏呢
<jusss> onlylove: .
<onlylove> Zeus007: sh -n 脚本名，是读取脚本，看有没有语法错误
<jusss> onlylove: vim里按Q会怎杨？
<onlylove> jusss: 好像是出错，找不到命令？
<jusss> onlylove: vi中是回到ex模式
<jusss> onlylove: man里面说ex有5中模式，到现在也看不出来。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我没试过，就知道WQ不行
<onlylove> jusss: vi就三种了
<onlylove> jusss: 你看，vi就是一种模式嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 可视化模式
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，
<jusss> onlylove: 你装个ex,用用呗
<onlylove> jusss: 装毛，闲的
<onlylove> jusss: vim和nano蛮好用的
<jusss> onlylove: 玩玩
<onlylove> jusss: 被sed折腾的还嫌不够啊
<niac> 不是说perl比sed好吗
<onlylove> niac: 这边说的是行编辑器
<zsc> test
<zsc> new-style class的元类是哪个?
<Androfang> 现在还有没睡的吗？
<gcell> 普通用户访问其他用户家目录，怎么设置权限？
<knownbad> 用group如果共享
<knownbad> chown 某某:group -R ~/pubic, 然后 chmod 设权限。
<knownbad> group指的是你建立的或是预定的。   在Debian下是users.
<gcell> knownbad: 多谢 a+rwx 已经解决了
<knownbad> 不客气。
<gcell> knownbad: 很奇怪我新建的用户虽然是另一个组，但是我已经将原有用户也加入了同一个新组，为什么g+rwx不能解决
<gcell> 难道还有主用户组和副用户组这种区别？
<crazy5sheep> yo knownbad
<knownbad> What's up?
<knownbad> Sheep must be crazy?
<crazy5sheep> knownbad, the ceiling is up
<knownbad> Or your stock options are up?
<crazy5sheep> the stock market is crazy
<crazy5sheep> bubbles
<knownbad> Talking about Y.........:)
<knownbad> Anyway, Merry X'mas and Happy New Year.   With you riding Y into sunset.
<knownbad> Eerrrrrrrrr, With = Wish.
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-21
<haha> 帮忙推荐个浏览器吧~我用的firefox，经常会flash崩溃
<jiero> 想要变胖的没研究啊。
<Niac> 周末了
<lpy> iMadper: 早！
<iMadper> lp
<iMadper> lpy: 早.
<lpy> iMadper: 昨天都被吓尿了。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 一想起来就后怕。。。
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<lpy> iMadper: 你觉得抢别人的 bug 好不好？  别人在下面留言说“I'd like to take this on as a first bug if possible”  然后就没然后了   但是我觉得我看完就能交了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 多久了? 两周到了吗?
<lpy> iMadper:  没  就几个小时前   不过bug都处于未分配状态。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 我看lkml上面, 2周解决不了的bug, 才会有人抢.
<iMadper> lpy: 呸! 几个小时
<iMadper> lpy: 坚决不抢呀
<lpy> 。。。
<iMadper> lpy: DFT/FFT/IFFT ... nnnd
<lpy> ...
<psychologe> 小弟遇到了个问题，一个文本里有拼音字符，也英文单词，以及它们和一些数字的组合，想写个正则表达式，过滤出是拼音的字符，搜了一圈，没解决，各位有没有什么建议，拼音和单词好像没什么区别它们的条件？别
<iMadper> psychologe: 查utf-8表, 找到顺序就行了
<jusss> iMadper: perl是不是能转换文件编码？
<iMadper> jusss: .
<iMadper> qiǎokèlì   <---   psychologe 类似这样的?
<psychologe> iMadper, 没有音标的拼音
<psychologe> iMadper, 没有音标的拼音，怎么弄
<iMadper> psychologe: 貼一行数据出来
<iMadper> psychologe: 直接给我看数据吧, 你提问的时候不一下说清..
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: nnnd, 贴你自己的代码出来, 有人要判断拼音
<iMadper> psychologe: http://www.oschina.net/code/snippet_98523_6834   这里有个判断拼音的正则.
<alvin_rxg> Title: 判断 拼音的正则 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<psychologe> 例如，wang406,wangchaohui,helloworld.只想匹配前一个字符串
<iMadper> psychologe: http://www.oschina.net/code/snippet_98523_6834   这个看了没?
<psychologe> 谢谢，我看看
<iMadper> psychologe: 不用谢, 我也就是随手baidu了一下而已, 一分钟都没用. 不过我很好奇为什么你自己搜索不到?
<psychologe> iMadper, 嗯，非常感谢，加工一下，应该就能解决我的问题，thanks
<psychologe> 看来搜索技能还不行。
<iMadper> psychologe: 我的关键字: 正则 过滤 拼音
<Niac> 找关键词是个技术活
<iMadper> psychologe: baidu里面第三个结果就是
<psychologe> 我的关键词没有好，
<Niac> 怎么用百度呢
<psychologe> 我的关键词没有用好，我用的是：正则表达式 拼音
<Niac> 如果google 用英文该选什么关键词啊
<iMadper> Niac: 国内特有的问题, 你google干嘛....
<Niac> 装逼
<Niac> linux下默认装的php 是做什么用的
<iMadper> Niac: distro才会默认装php.
<iMadper> Niac: 而且是专用的distro.
<Niac> iMadper: 那到底是做什么用的呢
<iMadper> Niac: php本来有什么用就是做什么用的
<iMadper> Niac: 当server的后台呀
<Niac> iMadper: 是不是linux里所有的应用都可以看代码的啊
<iMadper> Niac: 我现在写一个, 不给你代码你就看不了
<iMadper> Niac: 所以你说呢?!
<iMadper> Niac: 这个是开发者/商 决定的
<iMadper> Niac: linux下面照样一堆不开源的软件.
<Niac> iMadper: 其实我觉得用的开心闭源花钱也无所谓的
<Niac> 有什么好用vpn
<Niac> 差个资料都是网络无法连接
<iMadper> lpy: http://jan.newmarch.name/LinuxSound/Sampled/Basic/   喵的, 看见Fourier transform.... 瞬间丧失兴趣了
<psychologe> Niac, 翻墙 用goagent
<imtxc> 早 iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<Niac> psychologe: 给个教程呗
<iMadper> 伸手党
<psychologe> google 之
<imtxc> 有人想开发 GFW 么
<iMadper> imtxc: 是不是要会正则的?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有兴趣诶
<Niac> 想抢方教授生意？
<imtxc> iMadper: 会也可以啊，我看我们组有人用 py
<iMadper> Niac: 错了, 是去当方教授走狗
<iMadper> imtxc: 我想去诶
<iMadper> imtxc: 写啥的?
<Niac> 求组队
<iMadper> imtxc: 网络相关的, 还是文本处理相关的?
<imtxc> iMadper: C, 网络相关的，你丫闪开，我们厂开工资肯定比你的要求低
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<Niac> 不会c 的可以去围观吗
<imtxc> 想薅点邀请羊毛来着
<iMadper> imtxc: 给我介绍多几个妹子, 给你介绍费? lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 那要价儿高
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/detail.asp?style=MXCS900G&ECID&SID=255964FOF521371286&s1=CJ  下单85折
<alvin_rxg> Title: New Balance 900 - MXCS900G - Men's Running: Comps (@ joesnewbalanceoutlet.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过是不是太亮骚了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 那还是我给你介绍好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天我算计了半天，不管什么理财方式，都没有比不看 smzdm 来的实在
<iMadper> imtxc: 说的对.
<iMadper> imtxc: 也没有比回家住实在的
 * zodiac1111 似乎大伙慢慢的苏醒了
 * iMadper 俺爹喊俺去吃饭了
<imtxc> 少下一单相当与我在余额宝一年的收益了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我回家就不实在了，家那边工资低，就算吃住都不花，也没有几个
<imtxc> 除非能跟 yunfan 主席豪一样 wfh
<zodiac1111> 都起来吃早饭了
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是wfh赚
<imtxc> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37721 这……
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 山东圆通发生化学品泄漏，导致一人死亡 (@ solidot.org)
<imtxc> 以后收快递需要防毒？
<zodiac1111> 早上在s1上也看到这个新闻...
<imwithye> http://www.zhihu.com/question/20034686/answer/20690862
<alvin_rxg> Title: 计算机领域有哪些经典的典故或笑话？ - 知乎 (@ zhihu.com)
<imwithye> 昨天看到这个  笑傻了
<sandylaw> 哦
<fredzjx_> 话说有木有人用过steam os
<iMadper> 每天都有人问steam os... 想用自己就去用呀
<fredzjx_> iMadper, 只是很纠结i核显和n独显能不能正常安装
<fredzjx_> iMadper, 并且i核显还不能屏蔽
<fredzjx_> iMadper, 屏蔽之后果断黑屏
<zsc> object.__new__(cls[, ...]) Called to create a new instance of class cls. __new__() is a static method (special-cased so you need not declare it as such) that takes the class of which an instance was requested as its first argument.
<zsc> 静态方法???
<jusss> fredzjx_: optimus laptop?
<zsc> 求解释
<imtxc> iMadper: 笔记本A 壳边框那里翘起来了，这 tp
<iMadper> imtxc: 当初我有没有跟你说别买渣渣thinkpad?
<zsc> a=Classxxx() -> a=Classxxx.__new__(self=Classxxx[,...])没必要是静态呀,为何是静态呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫就是不听
<imtxc> iMadper: 我脑残
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以我现在只能说你活该...
<iMadper> imtxc: 听人劝, 吃饱饭, 我又不会害你...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的倒是还没事, 不过我同事的那个, 光风扇就换了两次了
<fredzjx_> jusss, ？
<imtxc> iMadper: .......
<iMadper> imtxc: 好在我们有三年的上门维修...
<imtxc> 有保的嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 我同事那个是430
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 必须有呀... 公司规矩, 过保才能换本儿
<imtxc> 刚那个 NB 鞋子链接打开了，这颜色太亮了吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 你还年轻
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在不穿, 这辈子就没机会了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我们公司得是有三年保的笔记本才发补贴……
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 都是希望你不换笔记本.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我们公司it以及很多员工都是脑残tp粉. 所以没别的可选...
<imtxc> iMadper: 那是一笔不小的羊毛啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃帮我借一台用用呗。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 萌呢
<imtxc> 用一天，拿过去给他们看看 SN 就好
<iMadper> imtxc: 梦呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 就给财务看看 SN，他们能查到有3年保就好啊
<iMadper> imtxc: .... ....
<imtxc> 然后每月就能薅 150
<iMadper> imtxc: 才150?!?!?!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 你刷仨小时x8, 就有150了呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 这还不值？ 给丫看一眼 SN ，就得每月给我 150
<iMadper> imtxc: 每月呀/!
<iMadper> imtxc: 那值
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，所以说我想办法借个行货的 tp 来着。。。
<imtxc> 又不真用
<iMadper> imtxc: 我告诉你我的sn?
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们要看机器
<imtxc> 要自己去查……
<imtxc> 女人们办事情……
<hulu> 有谁知道安卓上如何播放 .pls .m3u
<iMadper> hulu: m3u是音频文件列表...
<iMadper> hulu: 基本的播放器都支持了
<hulu> iMadper:不行啊
<hulu> 我试了很多都不行
<iMadper> hulu: 所以你能说出你用了什么软件, 怎么操作的, 给出什么提示吗????
<iMadper> s sq | hulu
<imtxc> kk 都不在。。
<iMadper> kk死了?!?!   imtxc
<hulu> 暴风影音、MX、Mobo
<hulu> 都不行
<iMadper> hulu: 你确定m3u里面指向的文件都存在???
<jusss> bingo!
<hulu> 在电脑上 vlc mplayer 都能放
<iMadper> <iMadper> hulu: 你确定m3u里面指向的文件都存在???
<hulu> 我的文件试网络视频
 * iMadper 求一次把你知道的都说出来
<ofan> iMadper: dt880低音确实不行，但细节真不错
<hulu> 用  mplayer没问题
<jusss> hulu: mplayer有那种列表？
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 好歹当年也是次旗舰呢...
<hulu> mplayer -playlist <listname>
<ofan> iMadper: 低音力度不够
<ofan> 可能是我的耳房不行
<iMadper> ofan: 不是耳放的问题.
<iMadper> ofan: 拜亚就是清淡
<ofan> iMadper: 也有点
<ofan> iMadper: 低音没力度，听电子没感觉，只能感觉到旋律
<iMadper> hulu: 所以你还是不肯说m3u指向的是啥流媒体协议吗?
<iMadper> hulu: 那我只能猜了: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.triols.apps.m3uplayer&hl=en
<iMadper> ofan: 我不嫌弃, 寄给我吧, 我再给你推荐个新的
<ofan> iMadper: 推荐啥
<iMadper> ofan: dt880的替代品呀
<ofan> iMadper: 下个目标还是买入耳的，舒耳或者ue的次旗舰
<iMadper> ofan: 不看好shure
<ofan> 戴来戴去还是入耳的好
<ofan> iMadper: 为啥
<hulu> iMadper: http://f4.r.56.com/f4.c66.56.com/flvdownload/3/16/130767919166hd_clear.flv?v=1&t=clDb0__JED-RqC-MI62STQ&r=21038&e=1387683961&tt=122&sz=8171161&vid=61169554
<iMadper> ofan: 舞台监听, 其实不好听的.
 * imtxc 有脑放就够了
<ofan> iMadper: 那就ue的
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, ue还行. 你在美帝, 定制很方便呀
<imtxc> ofan: 535？
<iMadper> ofan: 直接ue 18pro呀
<ofan> 我tf10一个单元都破损了
<iMadper> imtxc: 535不如530好听.
<imtxc> 要还是不满意，就得定制了
<hulu> iMadper: 帮忙看看这个
<imtxc> iMadper: 你还在用影梭么，最近效果很差
<ofan> iMadper: ue18pro $1350
<ofan> 日哦
<imtxc> ofan: 你们米帝人当然要花 $
<ofan> ue 11 pro不错，加强base
<ofan> $1150 。尼玛
<iMadper> hulu: 视频, 不了解. 这个不是播放m3u的问题. 这个是流媒体的问题.
<iMadper> ofan: 没差多少钱嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 在用呀, 没遇到问题
<hulu> iMadper: 什么播放器能放？
<ofan> iMadper: 大耳机的好处就是戴着暖和
<iMadper> hulu: 不知道. google试试吧
<hulu> o
<iMadper> ofan: 还是入耳好. 方便. 大耳机不能出街.
<bingye> 还有夹着耳朵痛。。。
<KAO> 耳机你去看看1964有定制款的
<KAO> 或者你看看Weston
<KAO> UE被罗技收购了就不怎么样了
<iMadper> weston也太淡了, ofan 不会喜欢的
<KAO> Weston的4不错
<KAO> 我打算去搞一个1964
<iMadper> w4... 不一定好过ue900
<iMadper> 但是贵了好多
 * iMadper 是ue脑残粉, 歌德脑残粉, 拜亚脑残粉. shure黑. 
<KAO> UE我比较推荐trifi 10
<KAO> 我觉得也就那个能用了
<iMadper> KAO: tf10渣到爆, 那是动铁的水平还只能拼解析的年代的产物.
<iMadper> KAO: tf15也没好到哪儿去. 虽然我正在用tf15.
<KAO> 反正我是真的不推荐买UE
<iMadper> KAO: ue700开始, 动铁在声音上才不是只追求高解析.
<iMadper> KAO: 1500 价位, 说个跟ue900媲美的?
<iMadper> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042A68R8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?t=joyo01y-20&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A134C7TMP2R0RJ&tag=joyo01y-20   挺值的
<KAO> UE900是2999吧
<KAO> 没1500这么便宜吧
<iMadper> KAO: 易讯常年1600
<KAO> 卧槽，这是要发呀
<KAO> 我要赶快去搞一根
<KAO> 我Amazon看是350
<iMadper> KAO: 国内好多ue黑. 所以ue卖的不好.
<iMadper> KAO: ue黑里面, 99%都没听过ue900 lol~
<KAO> 我觉得900是被收购了之后才出的，我觉得UE除了佩戴不是很舒服，别的都不错
<KAO> 那根线真的好硬
<KAO> 我的耳朵卡着好痛
<iMadper> KAO: 所以你就不知道了吧. ue900的佩戴都可以跟weston媲美了
<iMadper> KAO: 所以不能乱黑.
<iMadper> KAO: 佩戴不好的, 是tf10
<iMadper> KAO: tf10 线材渣, 佩戴渣, 调音渣, 乐感渣, 也就解析还勉强够用, 不懂为啥你说ue也就tf10能听...
<KAO> 不知道，因为感恩节的时候TF10卖99
<KAO> 白菜价
<onlylove> 看imadper黑tf10
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是黑, 是描述一下. 有人能说 tf10的线材不渣? 佩戴不渣? 你问问 KAO 赞同否
<KAO> 耳朵真的很痛
<KAO> 线材很硬
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不知道tf10是啥……
<iMadper> KAO: 同样的白菜, x10也很赞. 就是不好推.
<jusss> 你们都是金耳朵。。。
<iMadper> KAO: UE 900能否代表目前动铁耳塞的最高水平，至少从价格上来说，似乎不是，因为还有更贵的……  刚在鼠毛看到的一句话, 哈哈哈
<KAO> 贵的就是那些定制的
<iMadper> KAO: weston呀
<iMadper> KAO: shure呀
<iMadper> KAO: 哪个不比ue贵
<KAO> 我现在倒是发现了很多小众的耳机
<KAO> 很赞
<iMadper> 比如痰盂耳机?
<KAO> 不是的，我现在看好一个牌子叫1964
<KAO> 今天手机屏幕裂了
<iMadper> KAO: 说明手机跟你的八字不合
<KAO> 我觉得也是
<KAO> 但是，手机手感不错，打算换个屏接着用
<onlylove> 哎……该早点起来，不该睡过头的……浑身难受
<iMadper> lpy: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/382737  你不来一发?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 铜牌及以上用户：CHIGO 志高 ZNY-20H（Y10） 硅晶电热膜取暖器 198元包邮_京东商城优惠_数码家电_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<imganquan> ggarlic:
<imganquan> ggarlic: 你丫居然在
<imganquan> 我擦了去，我两年没来了还遇得到你
<imganquan> ggarlic: 呼叫呼叫~~
<stardiviner> imganquan: 你转生了？
<imganquan> stardiviner: 什么是转生？
<iMadper> 转生 -> 一转身, 生了个孩子
<imganquan> 哈哈哈~~
<stardiviner> imganquan: 从两年不来的ghost变成online
<stardiviner> iMadper: 这解释，无敌了
<imganquan> stardiviner: 真的好惊喜，很多id我都不认识了。虽然我以前也是潜水，但是好多人都很熟悉，现在都越来越少了。
<stardiviner> imganquan: 其实他们都换了马甲。。。。
<imganquan> stardiviner: 这。。。这个解释也暴强~
<jiero> imganquan: 马甲太多了不想经常换了
<stardiviner> imganquan: 哈哈，anyway, welcome back.
<lpy> iMadper: 我不是有你的 小太阳？
<iMadper> lpy: 那个够暖吗?
<stardiviner> 竟然用小太阳？这么厉害
<lpy> iMadper: 还好。。。躲实验室里头温度还行  而且我把后面的门下面的缝给塞住了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<jiero> lpy iMadper 你们竟然不供暖啊。
<stardiviner> lpy: 有这么冷么？
<iMadper> jiero: 广东.
<lpy> jiero:  广东。。。
<lpy> stardiviner:  今天还行  有风的时候就很冷。。。
<jiero> iMadper lpy 我心目中实验室就是有空调的。
<lpy> jiero: 是有空调啊
<lpy> jiero:  不过不能制热。。。
<jiero> ....
<lpy> jiero: lol~
<imganquan> stardiviner: thank you
<stardiviner> lpy: iMadper 你们两个呆实验室的？搞啥实验的？
<jiero> 计算机实验室 :)
<jiero> 海洋鱼群监控
<iMadper> stardiviner: 水产养殖实验室
<lpy> jiero:  环境学院的  养花
<stardiviner> jiero: 我靠，你妈，牛逼的一比阿
<imganquan> stardiviner: 怎么说脏话呀
<stardiviner> imganquan: sorry, 激动的
<jiero> iMadper lpy 养花竟然不控制温度，你们。。。
<iMadper> lol~
<lpy> jiero:  我大广东的花
<jiero> 好吧。
<lpy> iMadper:  剩蛋老人 一副并不想送我键盘的样子
<jiero> stardiviner: 发现如果一个人的样子左右相同是很恐怖的。
<stardiviner> lpy: iMadper 你们两个是一个实验室的？都会做哪些实验阿？
<iMadper> stardiviner: 养鱼而已.
<stardiviner> jiero: 是人类审美的不对称性么？
<stardiviner> iMadper: 很牛逼的好吧
<iMadper> lpy: 他也不送我5002p
<jiero> iMadper: 养鱼包括给盖子养鲸鱼
<lpy> iMadper: 他要送你。。。就真的 剩蛋了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 盖子是啥?
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<jiero> iMadper:  bill gates
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<iMadper> jiero: 不包括~
<lpy> iMadper: windows 编译 firefox 2小时+ 无疑   已经弃疗
<iMadper> lpy: linux要多久?
<lpy> 40分钟的样子
<iMadper> lpy: 你们用llvm+clang++了嘛?
<iMadper> lpy: 还是用的gcc?
<lpy> iMadper:  mac 上用
<lpy> imad
<lpy> iMadper:  mac 上是 clang++
<iMadper> lpy: 哦. 为啥linux下面不用?
<lpy> iMadper: 为啥要用？
<iMadper> lpy: clang++编译速度是gcc的几倍好伐
<iMadper> lpy: 大量缩短编译时间.
<lpy> iMadper:  那你还怎么玩？
<iMadper> lpy: nnnd, 化零为整的去玩呀
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 快去提交新feature: compile firefox with clang++ as default in linux.
<lpy> .......
<lpy> iMadper:  那样要改一堆的东西
<iMadper> lpy: 所以是new feature
<iMadper> lpy: 而且其他开发会很开心的
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
<stardiviner> iMadper: 能仰慕你一下，赐个大大的个人email么？
<stardiviner> lpy: 能仰慕你一下，赐个大大的个人email么？
<iMadper> stardiviner: 呃... 我天天都在这里, 你有事找我, 还需要email吗?
<lpy> stardiviner: 我也是天天都在这里。。。在线时间 > iMadper
<stardiviner> iMadper: 手机上IRC非常不方便。。。。（嗯，这是个好借口）
<stardiviner> lpy: iMadper 我倒是天天看到，lpy不熟
<iMadper> stardiviner: 他是捕鱼达人.
<stardiviner> iMadper: 这个倒是很贴切。。。
<iMadper> 捕驴达人.
<imganquan> 挂irc还是要一直坐班或者宅实验室的*nix使用者。。。
<imganquan> 手机挂irc不现实
<jiero> imganquan: 还有服务器或多台电脑挂机的
<lpy> imganquan: 我是 Windows 用户
<jiero> imganquan: 干嘛手机挂机啊
<lpy> jiero: 那是 土豪
<jiero> lpy: 额。
 * jiero 拜土豪
<stardiviner> ....
 * jiero 觉得这里真的是综合性聊天室 嗯嗯
<iMadper> 综合/性/聊天室   <---  要这样断句吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 三者不缺
<v__> 哈哈
<v__> #tatoeba
<onlylove> 突然想去书店看hadoop的书了……我是不是这几天被折腾傻了
<onlylove> 工作是恐怖的事情，我要学着去旅行
<stardiviner> iMadper: 终于找到你的email了
<iMadper> stardiviner: 你不看msg的?
<iMadper> stardiviner: 我msg给你了, 你还找啥呀
<stardiviner> iMadper: 没有看到msg阿，
<iMadper> 点解...
<stardiviner> iMadper: 难道我的ERC设置有问题。。。
<stardiviner> iMadper: 阿，有了，窗口覆盖了原有的#emacs buffer, 我没注意。。。。
<stardiviner> 有人玩过vagrant和puppet的么？
<jusss> ;5~
<jusss> â10pâdelete 5â
<firesun> l
<gcell> 昨天试用了cinnamon，太好用了
<v__> 是做什么用都
<v__> 的
<dchxcrow> gcell: 怎么个好用法？
<gcell> 该有的特效基本都有，界面非常精致，除了一些小瑕疵，这是我见过的最好用的桌面之一，大量的细节设计让人眼前一亮
<gcell> 应该感谢linux nint
<gcell> mint
<dchxcrow> 是发行版还是桌面呢？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 在ex里面用:#后会出现行号，那怎么取消显示行号？
<kingbo> 哈哈
 * kingbo 
 * kingbo dd-wrt irssi no chinese
<kingbo> ok
<kingbo> help
<imganquan> kingbo: what's up
<kingbo> is testing irssi on EA6500 route
<kingbo> ho ho
<kingbo> ye,it right
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在升级 3.12.5-302.fc20
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么在ex里取消行号显示？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不知道你说什么？ 况且我根本不会编程
<imganquan> 有人给我发个消息吗，我要测试一下
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ex是个编辑器
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我只会基本用 vim nano ed
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那ed有行号没
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 忘了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 如果觉得麻烦可以用 gvim 可以点击完成是否显示 行号
<CyrusYzGTt> 升级完毕，重启
<imganquan> 有没有帮忙一下啊
<imganquan> 给我发个消息吧。。。
<jusss> imganquan: .
<imganquan> jusss: thanks
<imganquan> 搞定~ irssi在mac上新消息声音通知。之前用debian的时候一直是play即可，在mac上是afplay
<imganquan> 感谢刚才帮我测试的兄弟啊
<jusss> 没事
<imganquan> jusss: :)
<jusss> imganquan: 我都没声音通知的
<imganquan> jusss: 如果你用的irc客户端是irssi，你可以装插件呀，就有声音了
<imganquan> ggarlic: 不要潜水了，速度出来
<jusss> imganquan: 什么插件？
<imganquan> beep_beep.pl
<imganquan> jusss: beep_beep.pl
<jusss> imganquan: 我的是笔记本，笔记本没蜂鸣器，可以用它吗？
<imganquan> jusss: 这个插件不是用机器的蜂鸣器，而是通过调用外部的命令来播放一段声音啦。
<jusss> imganquan: o
<jusss> imganquan: 怎么安装呀
<jusss> imganquan: 没安装过插件
<jusss> directory file也可以编辑？
<imganquan> 目录也是file啊
<jusss> imganquan: 可是它是空白的呀
<jusss> imganquan: 编辑它会怎么样呀
<imganquan> jusss: 这个我就不清楚了
<cui_inspur> 在我的root用户主文件夹下，出现了这些文件 1  A  AAAAA  dmesg  fake.cfg  install  install.log  install.log.syslog  Jmp  Loo  Loo.1  Loo.2  Loo.3  Loo.4  Loo.5  node24  secure  syn
<cui_inspur> 是不是被入侵了
<cui_inspur> -rwxr--r--. 1 root root 1524643 12月  7 00:33 1
<cui_inspur> -rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root 1524643 12月  7 00:52 AAAAA
<cui_inspur> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root 1524643 12月  7 01:38 Loo.5
<cui_inspur> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root 1524643 12月  7 01:38 Loo.4
<cui_inspur> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root 1524643 12月  7 01:38 Loo.3
<cui_inspur> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root 1524643 12月  7 01:38 Loo.2
<cui_inspur> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root 1524643 12月  7 01:38 Loo.1
<cui_inspur> -rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root 1524643 12月  7 01:38 Loo
<cui_inspur> -rwxr--r--. 1 root root 1524643 12月  7 11:34 Jmp
<cui_inspur> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root      35 12月 14 13:22 fake.cfg
<cui_inspur> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root       0 12月 21 16:00 secure
<October21> cui_inspur: 勿刷屏
<stardiviner> cui_inspur: 看着像
<October21> 你以root身份操作时 /root就是root用户的home目录
<cui_inspur> 纠结死啊
<cui_inspur> 打开里面是乱码
<imganquan> cui_inspur: 看起来像是某些程序错误处理不够完善输出的文件
<cui_inspur> 修改时间集中在7号
<imganquan> 入侵的话，会给你留下这么明显的痕迹吗
<October21> 不放心就查看登入记录
<imganquan> cui_inspur: 这是二进制格式的啊，你直接用文本编辑器打开看，肯定是乱码啦。
<imtxc> 去 google 玩儿填词
<cui_inspur> 凌晨一点也没有调试什么程序过啊，刚才看了，没有可疑用户
<cui_inspur> 就是这些文件名称让我心惊胆颤啊
<cui_inspur> fake.cfg: 0.0.0.0:0.0.0.0 10000:60000
<cui_inspur> 被暴力扫描了？
<October21> 看看.bash_history
<October21> 不就知道你做了什么
<cui_inspur> 只有我刚刚运行的几个命令，之前的被清空了
<cui_inspur> shit
<imtxc> cui_inspur: 放心吧
<cui_inspur> @imtxc 简直了，刚测试web服务器，就摊上了
<imtxc> 估计是你的 tomcat 之类的服务器自己生成的
<imtxc> 入侵你的人，知道清空你的 .bash_history, 就不知道删了 /root 下的这些文件？ 还有别刷屏啊亲
<imtxc> kk 呢
<cui_inspur> okay,sorry
<cui_inspur> thank you
 * iMadper 刚睡醒就看到有人刷屏... 
<cui_inspur> sorry again
<stardiviner> cui_inspur: not a big deal
<stardiviner> iMadper: 我靠，这么舒服的阿
<iMadper> stardiviner: 恩, 还行吧. 还是困...
<stardiviner> iMadper: 是不是昨晚好事干了好几次？
<iMadper> stardiviner: ... 没.
<dchxcrow> tile 与snap的区别是什么呢
 * onlylove 发现自己听不出64kbps和320kbps的区别……
<stardiviner> onlylove: 从来没听出过kbps的区别。。。。
<onlylove> stardiviner: 据说imadper等一众能听出
<iMadper> onlylove: 你这耳疾, 比色盲还严重
<iMadper> onlylove: 64kbps和320kbps之间的区别太明显了好伐.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得我可以换个耳机试试？
<stardiviner> onlylove: 可能因为耳机之类的好，于是乎好的音频就能听出好坏，我是从来没用过好的设备。
<iMadper> onlylove: 地摊儿耳机就能分辨了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 要是256 -> 320, 可能需要个解析好点儿的耳机(300 左右吧)
<stardiviner> iMadper: 反而是设备越差，越能分辨么？
<iMadper> onlylove: 你这64 -> 320, 地摊儿货就够了.
<iMadper> stardiviner: 不是.
<onlylove> iMadper: 真心分不出，但是换mx365的区别就是能听出低频
<stardiviner> iMadper: 只在高中从朋友的铁三角耳机中听出过不同，但是自己从来不知。。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 你听的哪首歌?
<onlylove> iMadper: 飞儿的雨樱花
<iMadper> onlylove: 都不认识...
<iMadper> onlylove: 算了, 听不出来是福气
<onlylove> iMadper: 今天刚发现自己那个mp3是64的
<onlylove> iMadper: 小时候得过一次怪病……
<onlylove> iMadper: 而且我爸有中耳炎
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也有怪病
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦. 我是脑子的问题.
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥
<stardiviner> iMadper: ....
<onlylove> iMadper: 脑子……不是脑膜炎吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 我是解离性失忆症
<stardiviner> 这是啥情况，o自爆家族病史？
<iMadper> stardiviner: 我爸妈没这事儿
<stardiviner> iMadper: 梦游？
<iMadper> stardiviner: 不雅
<iMadper> stardiviner: 不呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 我小时候地方医生诊断是痄腮，但是……好像又不是的样子，反正忘了是啥了
<iMadper> stardiviner: 学名叫做: dissociative disorder
<iMadper> onlylove: 可以去个大点儿的医院做个检查
<stardiviner> iMadper: 那症状是啥？
<iMadper> stardiviner: 脑残
<iMadper> stardiviner: 你看我便知
<onlylove> iMadper: 无所谓了，反正现在吃辣椒的话，右耳会有感觉
<imtxc> iMadper: arch 内核太新没有 vmplayer 补丁怎么破
<stardiviner> iMadper: 我以为和我是同类。。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以只能自己注意了
<onlylove> imtxc: 哎……自己搞旧内核
<imtxc> 。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 找 onlylove 要测试版的
<imtxc> onlylove: 对哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 八成对应新内核的已经有了, 不过还没放出来呢
<iMadper> stardiviner: ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 去贵司帮我找找补丁 lol
 * iMadper 做饭去
<onlylove> 我是测试hadoop的，哪里去找……
<October21> fcitx默认拼音的名字是什么？
<October21> 我是直接安装，没带上拼音
<October21> fcitx-pinyin or fcitx-libpinyin
<October21> ？
<onlylove> iMadper: 刚去ultrasonic那网站去试了下，17,7KHz就已经听不出了
<iMadper> October21: fcitx-pinyin. libpinyin一开始是pwu用来给ibus的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没试过.
<onlylove> iMadper: 记得人耳朵的极限是20K，17听不出……还算正常吧……毕竟这么大人了，不能和小孩子比了
<onlylove> http://www.ultrasonic-ringtones.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ultrasonic Ringtones - the new ringtones that only kids can hear! (@ ultrasonic-ringtones.com)
<jusss> onlylove: ex真是太灵活了
<onlylove> jusss: debian如果man ex的话返回的是vim的man
<onlylove> jusss: 所以你自己慢慢看吧
<jusss> onlylove: aptitude purge vim
<zsc> 偶怎么只能听到14.9KHz呀
<onlylove> jusss: 滚
<onlylove> jusss: 好好的我为啥要删了vim
<iMadper> onlylove: 频率这个不影响呀
<onlylove> jusss: 我不管ex也好ed也好，目前我用不到，但是vim我要用
<jusss> onlylove: ex和vi真的是两个操作完全不同的，但又是一个编辑器
<iMadper> onlylove: 失真跟你能听多高没关系.
 * iMadper 做好饭了, 吃饭去
 * NWMonster emacs党路过看看
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是失真这个……我对失真这个概念不是很理解
<onlylove> zsc: 上年纪了
<zsc> 换耳机试试去
<onlylove> jusss: 我不可能闲着没事让自己放着习惯的编辑器不用，去一行行的去写脚本
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉太灵活了
<onlylove> jusss: nano vim leafpad我都能用，唯独不想用行编辑器
<dchxcrow> quassel 的tray icon不显示怎么解决呢，郁闷，
<dchxcrow> 查了半天没结果
<jusss> dchxcrow: win?
<onlylove> jusss: 你要欣赏下那时候程序员的智商
<zsc> 耳机也不行,泪奔啊
<onlylove> jusss: 然后鄙视下你自己的智商
<dchxcrow> jusss: arch+cinaamon
<iMadper> 一个耳机能多少钱... 还没手机贵呢
<jusss> dchxcrow: 这个不会
<dchxcrow> 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 你说Ken Thompson Bill Joy这种大神现在用什么编辑器？
<TienYow> 多平显示BUG
<TienYow> 很严重
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己问去，写个邮件寄过去，和他说，我是你的脑残粉，现在你用啥编辑器，
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道地址
<onlylove> jusss: 可以google
<jusss> 这个google也不靠谱
<October21> iMadper: fcitx里怎么切换中英？
<onlylove> zsc: 高频很刺耳的
<onlylove> October21: shift不好用么，我没用过fcitx
<October21> 就是shift不能用
<zsc> onlylove: 14.9以上的我听不到,刺耳从何谈起
<onlylove> 那就不知道了
<onlylove> zsc: 表示16.7的时候耳朵很难受
<onlylove> zsc: 然后17.7就听不到了
<October21> 现在是直接enter上英文，空格上中文，可是这样他还是会猜测字母啊
<onlylove> October21: 没有设置菜单么
<October21> 有，但是我没看到这样的设置，可能我没看懂
<onlylove> October21: 按键设置呗
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<iMadper> October21: 我用C-space
<October21> 你也用过fcitx吧？
<iMadper> .
<October21> 你不是一直推荐
<October21> fcitx怎么直接切中英文，而不退出输入法
<October21> 我很困惑
<NWMonster> October21: 我用fcitx，里面用shift就能切换啊
<iMadper> October21: 我这里shift也可以, 不过我习惯用C-space了
<iMadper> October21: 你有看过自己的fcitx的配置文件吗?
<October21> 我是直接apt-get install fcitx
<iMadper> October21: fcitx-configtool  你有这个工具吗?
<October21> 在debian下默认不带输入法，我就装里googlepinyin
<iMadper> October21: fcitx的快捷键都在一个文件里面, 很简单的.
<October21> iMadper: 有啊
<iMadper> October21: 这里面不能设置快捷键吗?
<October21> 没看到这个选项
 * iMadper 去给老妈买移动电源去
<iMadper> October21: global config 看到了吗? 点进去
<fredzjx> 怎么能在开机的grub界面屏蔽nouveau呢？
<iMadper> October21: extra key for trigger input method 看到了吗?
<October21> iMadper: 有啊，具体是那一个
<iMadper> October21: 改成L_shift
<jusss> fredzjx: nouveau.modeset=0
<October21> 对应的中文是？
<iMadper> October21: 自己翻译吧
<jusss> fredzjx: 在linux那行
<fredzjx> jusss, 按e在后面加上？
<jusss> fredzjx: 应该是，不过我一直都是手动打
<iMadper> fredzjx: 直接修改grub.cfg文件吧. 按e修改, 只是当次有效.
<fredzjx> iMadper, 刚刚安装完debian，没法进入系统。。。
<iMadper> fredzjx: single user mode也进不去?
<jusss> fredzjx: 还可以加/etc/modprobe.d/下面写
<October21> iMadper: 具体是那个选项，我理解有限
<jusss> fredzjx: blank screen?
<fredzjx> iMadper, 恢复模式？
<jusss> fredzjx: 那可能需要把kms干掉
<October21> 我对输入法不了解
<fredzjx> 等等啊，我把错误打出来
<jusss> fredzjx: grub2下，linux (hdx,x)/boot/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/sdxx nouveau.modeset=0
<October21> iMadper: 额外激活菜单？
<jusss> 还可以加上quiet
<fredzjx> [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 0x9EF9: Init table command not found:0xA9
<October21> 这样和我多按一次C + space有啥qubie
<fredzjx> jusss, 嗯，我试试
<October21> NWMonster: 是是设置额外的激活键吗？
<jusss> fredzjx: 记得把x换成你的设置
<NWMonster> October21: 我用的rime输入法，没额外设置
<iMadper> October21: 如果让我来翻译: 用来激活输入法的外部按键.
<iMadper> s/外部/额外/
<fredzjx> jusss, 嗯，这回终于进去了。。。
<jusss> fredzjx: 嗯
<jusss> fredzjx: debian默认装的东西太多了。。。
<fredzjx> jusss, 默认安装的kde。。。
<fredzjx> jusss, 表示不会用了。。。
<jusss> fredzjx: 。。。用过一次kde4,连设个快捷键都不会，搜了半天都没搜到
<jusss> fredzjx: 这种东西根本不是给人用的
<fredzjx> jusss, 我咧个去，终端在哪？
<jusss> fredzjx: 一个wm就能活的很好了，让de dm都去死吧
<fredzjx> jusss, 找到了。。。
<jusss> fredzjx: 直接killall Xorg再重新打开个Xorg
<jusss> fredzjx: 把kde干掉算了
<fredzjx> jusss, 呃，先耍耍吧
<fredzjx> jusss, 总要适应一下嘛
<jusss> fredzjx: kde gnome这种有什么用，操作都学不会，还不如直接模仿win
<jusss> fredzjx: 连创建个快捷方式都要去网上搜半天还搜不到，你说什么傻x的人会设计这种东西，它就没想给人用吧
<fredzjx> jusss,哎，我还是先试试再说吧
<jusss> 桌面不普及还不是因为它们太反人类
<jusss> 活该没人用
<fredzjx> jusss, 。。。
<fredzjx> jusss, blacklist.conf这个文件要自己创建吗？
<jusss> fredzjx: 名字随便，只是里面内容要加blacklist关键字
<jusss> fredzjx: [root@localhost modprobe.d]# cat jusss.conf
<jusss> options bbswitch load_state=0 unload_state=1
<jusss> blacklist nouveau
<jusss> 吃饭去了
<iMadper> 我记得, 后缀得誓要conf的.
<iMadper> 得是要
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯，是要.conf,但是前面是随便
<fredzjx> jusss, 嗯
<jusss> jusss.conf
<wuhua> window next
<microcai> 你这么碉你爸妈知道么？
<October21> 测试
<October21> test
<October21> -ä½ 
<duyue> 咦， 这么安静
<hulu> flvcd 怎么不能用了？
<yanbo> nick
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: hello
<iMadper> 阉勃?
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 不要这么邪恶呢？
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 我只是看到了, 然后就想到了...
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 我汉语拼音就这么点儿水平...
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 已经很高深了，一下就想到了
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 还是说你输入法常用的字？哈哈
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 兄台缪赞, 受之有愧...
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 不是呀, 我翻页好久才找到的
<dchxcrow> 话说irssi有没有像quassel那中有人和你说话，一条都会高亮的插件
<iMadper> dchxcrow: google不到吗? 要我帮你google吗?
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 没有google到
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 不知道关键字是什么？
<iMadper> dchxcrow: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/manual   看第九节
<alvin_rxg> Title: Irssi - The client of the future (@ irssi.org)
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 关键字: irssi highlight
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 我下了一个，不是那样的
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: 难道是自带的？
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 啊? 刚才给你的文档不用下呀, 是内置的.
<iMadper> dchxcrow: alvin_rxg 是机器人...
<dchxcrow> iMadper:正在看呢，
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 我去以为是真人。。。
<dchxcrow> test
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: test
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 要高两别人对我的对话，这样写对么？/hilight -mask -color yellow dchxcrow
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 你自己看吧, 我不用irssi
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 也懒得装一个来试
<dchxcrow> iMadper: ok
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow:
<dchxcrow> kk
<dchxcrow> time
<dchxcrow> kk
<dchxcrow> iMadper: kk也是机器人吧
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 对, 不是不在线吗?
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 机器人也有不在线的时候么？
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 谁知道....
<hulu> 谁的安卓能播放 http://f.youku.com/player/getFlvPath/sid/00_00/st/flv/fileid/030001020152970162ACF0029657E3A6516E2E-3049-28F8-D520-7C05B805078E?K=8c9a2bc5fbf644c628292bb7
<adam8157> 你们的skype登录还正常么?
<dchxcrow> adam8157: 我的正常
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 我的skype4linux连不上了
<adam8157> 用代理就行 nnnd
<imtxc> skype 妥妥的啊
<jiero> imtxc: 黑人你好
<imtxc> 就是我的 mic 好像是坏的
<imtxc> jiero: lol
<jiero> imtxc: 我哥的成亲日子都定下来了，是我生日的第二天。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你哥大你几岁
<jiero> imtxc: 3.5
<imtxc> jiero: 羡慕啊
<imtxc> jiero: 你有嫂子了
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。嫂子要我去她那里扫荡，一群女学生。
<imtxc> jiero: 赞
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 适合你啊。
 * jiero 还是无心找伴侣。
<jiero> imtxc: 我好久没用我最贵的音频设备了，因为实在足够安静，直接用音箱就好了。
<jiero> imtxc: 居住处离我最近的人也要15米之外。
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 丫是来拉仇恨的？
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃的 mic 音量用的什么调节的
<jiero> imtxc: 你的mic不是自动调节的？
<imtxc> jiero: alsamixer 里面有几个 mic 声音，都调最大了，skype里面还是没有声音
<jiero> imtxc: 你的 skype 打测试电话试验不行了对把。有时候skype就是犯浑。
<jiero> imtxc:  bug 很多
<freeflying> 过节了
<imtxc> 节？
<imtxc> 啥节
<freeflying> 两旦
<imtxc> 哦，那在下周呢嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 是 侯总的购物节
<jiero> freeflying: 蛋蛋。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 过节了
<imtxc> 对啊，反正这两个节我都没有消费的理由
<adam8157> jiero: 什么节
<jiero> adam8157: 2蛋。
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 明天冬至
<imtxc> 动手吧
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈。你还好吧。
 * jiero 暂时不冷了。
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋这回跟妹妹住得爽伐
<adam8157> jiero: 不好啊
<jiero> adam8157: 你有妹妹了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有妹子啊猴总!!!!!!
 * adam8157 求妹子
<imtxc> 一九二九不出手啊
<jiero> adam8157: 你可以公开征集妹子啊。
<jiero> adam8157: 只要你有意
 * adam8157 征妹子
<jiero> adam8157 在中关村附近的车站贴啊
<jiero> adam8157: lol 其实到底还是圈子。。。各种圈子。。。烦人。
<adam8157> jiero: 什么圈子
<jiero> adam8157:  一般的找妹子都是朋友圈或者关系圈里出现的。
<jiero> adam8157: 配偶啥的都是。
<adam8157> jiero: 没圈子
<jiero> adam8157: 有在大学里当教师的亲戚就是晕。
<jiero> adam8157: 找悦姐帮忙。
<freeflying> http://www.thebeijinger.com/blog/2013/12/19/10-great-ways-solve-beijings-pesky-air-pollution-problem
<jiero> adam8157: 如果你真想找的话。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 10 Great Ways to Solve Beijing's Pesky Air Pollution Problem | the Beijinger (@ thebeijinger.com)
<jiero> adam8157: 你肯定是眼界高人一头，所以看不到人。
<adam8157> ....
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: all
<dchxcrow> all
<jiero> adam8157: 我不信没有女的喜欢你。。。
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: robot
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 穷矮搓
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 还在不？
 * jiero 拍拍 adam8157 糗哀挫。
<bluezd> adam8157: 早啊
<jiero> bluezd: 烂人
<jiero> 错字了，是蓝
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸胸
<jiero> 看了 BBC 出的减肥方式和道理和研究，想要反向利用，发现自己根本做不来。
 * adam8157 最近胖了点
<jiero> adam8157: 我们这里送快递死人了。
<adam8157> jiero: 看到新闻了, 这种事都有竟然...
<jiero> adam8157: 某人接到快递打来的电话，说包裹可能有问题，但是没信，就闻了闻味道，结果死了。
<jiero> adam8157: 缺乏信任的社会啊
 * pity 有人写过链路测试的工具么？
<pity> 或者有什么可推荐的？
<jiero> adam8157: 我喝了些枣酿的酒，果然是甜酒可以喝
<jiero> adam8157: 不甜不香的酒算什么。
<adam8157> jiero: 医生让我这两周别喝酒, 但是还是喝了好几罐
<jiero> adam8157: 你喝高了
<jiero> adam8157: 他怕你斗殴
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> adam8157: 找好吃东西还是要选能大量吃的！那样才爽。想来，我这里足够聪明，喜欢喝大米稀饭，一次喝饱 :)
<jiero> 10分钟干掉 700g披萨
<adam8157> 批萨真贵
<jiero> adam8157:  关键是奶油奶酪中国产量不高？
<adam8157> jiero: 不知道为啥
<jiero> adam8157: pizza可以自己做，我姥爷自己做的还好拉，不比 dominos的差很多
<adam8157> jiero: 没设备
<jiero> adam8157: 设备很简单，99元电烤箱就行了
<adam8157> .........能行么
<jiero> adam8157: 可以
<jiero> adam8157: pizza可以不需要盘子
<jiero> adam8157: 不过应该带着
<jiero> adam8157: 第一次买配料不便宜，各种蔬菜和肉还要过程处理，还要把奶酪切丝
<adam8157> jiero: 算下来还不如去买pizzahut
<jiero> adam8157: pizzahut的感觉不好吃。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 芝心的好吃
<jiero> adam8157: 好吧，我在澳大利亚吃过3家pizzahut。。。印度人做的，中国人做的，和本地人做的，都不满意。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 你说边脆么。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 不是
<jiero> adam8157: http://dominos.com.au/ 看首页，我喜欢方形pizza
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domino's Pizza - Order Online for Pizza Delivery & Takeaway (@ dominos.com.au)
<adam8157> jiero: http://www.4008123123.com/phhs_ios/Pizza.htm#
<alvin_rxg> Title: 芝心比萨-水果比萨-39元比萨系列-必胜宅急送官方订餐网站 (@ 4008123123.com)
<jusss> adam8157: 你转换文件编码都是怎么转？把gbk转成utf8
<freeflying> adam8157,  蛋蛋这段时间去游泳没
<adam8157> jusss: vim
<adam8157> freeflying: 没, 手上还没拆线呢 没法游泳
<jiero> adam8157: 一个一个圈圈啊。
<jiero> adam8157: 手术可怜
<freeflying> adam8157, 哦, 咋的了啊
<jusss> adam8157: sed vi之类的可以转吗/
<adam8157> jusss: iconv
<adam8157> freeflying: 割个疙瘩
<maxiaojun> 原地轉換可以用enca？雖然那貨其實非常不成熟上游還死了...
<jiero> adam8157:  什么疙瘩。。。
<adam8157> maxiaojun: enca只是探测, 没转换功能啊
<maxiaojun> 或者可以使用本人寫的：https://github.com/maxiaojun/txtFix Qt4 GUI
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* maxiaojun/TxtFix · GitHub (@ github.com)
<jusss> 哦
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。dominos australia 把我喜欢的pizza几乎全部撤销了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 靠。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 说明你的口味比较奇特
<maxiaojun> adam8157: 我是說enca包，裡面有/usr/bin/enconv
<jiero> adam8157: 当时就碰到过，隔壁pizza店告诉我，下周你喜欢的就没了。。。
<adam8157> o
<jusss> maxiaojun: 那查询文件编码用？
<freeflying> adam8157, 大周末的咋不出去喝几杯呢
<maxiaojun> jusss: 我覺得用uchardet‎
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板早.
 * iMadper 碎叫去
<maxiaojun> https://www.byvoid.com/blog/encoding-autodetector-uchardet
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 編碼自動識別工具 uchardet - BYVoid (@ byvoid.com)
<jusss> maxiaojun: 没自带哪个包
<jusss> adam8157: 你查询文件编码用哪个/
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<adam8157> jusss: enca
<maxiaojun> 源裡有uchardet啊
<hulu> flvcd 总是出问题
<maxiaojun> 12.04+至少都有
<iMadper> 字符集识别吗? community/librcd 呀!
<freeflying> adam8157, 来给我讲讲uefi吧
<iMadper> extra/python-chardet 也行呀
<maxiaojun> jusss: ?
<jiero> iMadper: 早早的睡觉啊。
<jusss> 嗯，谢谢大家
<maxiaojun> iMadper: Arch來刷存在感？
<adam8157> freeflying: share你个内部文档
<freeflying> adam8157, 给我讲讲uefi怎么应道grub-efi(arm上)
<jiero> adam8157: 周末出去喝鲜札全球水果汁
<adam8157> freeflying: arm上不是特别清楚, 大概也是firmware直接去找image...
<iMadper> freeflying: 考虑到他们用的是同一个spec, 应该是一样的. 有专门的efi可执行文件.  grub.efi 是可以直接在被efi执行的.
<jiero> adam8157:  懒蜗牛 gentoo 也在北京么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=453827&p=3051147#p3051147
<alvin_rxg> Title: 登录 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: test
<freeflying> iMadper, 哦
<adam8157> jiero: 不鸡到
<hulu> 为什么今天的 flvcd 老是断断续续
<jiero> adam8157: 长得好可爱。。。
<adam8157> .................
<adam8157> jiero: 猴总比他可爱多了
<adam8157> freeflying: 大周六晚上您还在学习啊, 啧啧
<dchxcrow> ^k
<dchxcrow> k^
<hulu> 谁能测测 flvcd
<hulu> 我这里老是断
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: zijihezji
<freeflying> adam8157, 穷屌不学习咋整
<adam8157> ...
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: test
<maplebeats> lainme: 求导游HK
<maxiaojun> maplebeats: 景點就那麼幾個...
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: 对景点没兴趣，我怕迷路
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: test
<maplebeats> dchxcrow: fail
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: test
<freeflying> adam8157, 天ds-160去
<adam8157> freeflying: ?
<maxiaojun> 你從深圳的關口進去都是地鐵（當地人叫火車，因爲確實是），能怎麼迷路？
<dchxcrow> maplebeats: 机器人？
<freeflying> adam8157, 美签
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: 我乡下人，不懂:(
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧!
<maplebeats> dchxcrow: fail
<maplebeats> freeflying: 天ds-160是啥
<maxiaojun> maplebeats: 之前看你blog好像你在深圳混的？
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: 对头
 * maplebeats 居然还有人看我blog
<maxiaojun> 你論壇簽名好像有你blog的link
<adam8157_> maplebeats: 名人
<maplebeats> adam8157_: adam8157 两个蛋？
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: soga
<adam8157_> nnnd
<maxiaojun> maplebeats: 貴司的服務器用什麼系統？
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: 上个世纪的suse10
<jusss> maplebeats: 论坛名人！
<dchxcrow> maplebeats: test again~~
<freeflying> adam8157_, 该死的美国人不给我们5年的前阵
<freeflying> 签证
<maplebeats> dchxcrow: fail
<maplebeats> jusss: qu shi
<dchxcrow> maplebeats: 3ku，test successfull
<maxiaojun> 這個世紀也就suse11嘛...
<maplebeats> adam8157_: 大大，suse10是什么时候出的系统
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: 最近在升级centos5.5，明年不用suse了
<adam8157_> 2006?
<maxiaojun> rhel7都要出了...
<adam8157_> maplebeats: https://www.suse.com/documentation/sled10/readme/RELEASE-NOTES.en.html
<adam8157_> August 28, 2006
<adam8157_> 据说rhel7大赞 堪比rhel5
<maxiaojun> 6不好嗎？
<maplebeats> 06年的系统用到现在，不容易呀
<maplebeats> adam8157_: rhel7听说是用的systemd呀
<adam8157_> maplebeats: 是啊
<adam8157_> maxiaojun: 你看百度腾讯阿里全都在用5.x就知道了
<maxiaojun> 我能問下爲甚麼嗎？
<adam8157_> 6很好, 但是5更好
<maxiaojun> in terms of?
<adam8157_> maxiaojun: 引入特性越多bug就越多啊
<freeflying> adam8157_, 赞在什么地方啊
<adam8157_> maxiaojun: 6出过几次严重bug, 5好像没有
<adam8157_> freeflying: 听前同事讲的, 品质好
<maplebeats> 能连续跑2年不出问题就谢天谢地了
<maplebeats> 不要那些新功能
<maxiaojun> adam8157_: 如果看bug使那現在好像沒法對7下結論？
<maplebeats> adam8157_: 我们公司以前自己搞了个内核，然后跑了108天之后就会有一定几率当掉
<maxiaojun> 史
<jusss> adam8157_: 替换回车换行用sed，怎么写
<maplebeats> jusss: \r?
<adam8157_> maxiaojun: 是, 不过现在才beta吧 就满稳定
<jusss> adam8157_: ^M在vi里显示
<adam8157_> jusss: 这个搜搜就知道了, 到处都写
<maplebeats> jusss: dos2unix
<freeflying> adam8157_, 好像默认文件系统都换成xfs了
<adam8157_> maplebeats: 我记得有个bug就是108天挂, 因为溢出了
<adam8157_> freeflying: 是, 大家都用xfs, 索性default了
<maplebeats> adam8157_: 为啥我们还在用ext3...
<maplebeats> :(
<adam8157_> maplebeats: 渣渣
<jusss> maplebeats: 用sed怎么表示回车换号？
<maplebeats> jusss: \r
<maplebeats> jusss: \n
<maplebeats> jusss: 应该是这些吧
<maxiaojun> xfs網上有人說斷電會有一些蛋疼？
<jusss> maplebeats: s/\r/jj substitute pattern match failed
<maplebeats> jusss: dos2unix命令不可以用？
 * maplebeats 妈蛋，不小心又11点了
<maplebeats> 睡觉去
<maxiaojun> adam8157: 怎麼知道大家都在用什麼fs？
<adam8157_> maxiaojun: 分析报过来的bug lol
<jusss> test
<maxiaojun> http://lwn.net/Articles/476263/
<alvin_rxg> Title: XFS: the filesystem of the future? [LWN.net] (@ lwn.net)
<freeflying> 尼玛真是三十年河东三十年河西啊
<jusss> ad
<jusss> adam8157_: 没找到…
<jusss> adam8157_: sed替换回车换号
<adam8157_> jusss: 搜sed单行命令
<maxiaojun> 我比較意外的就是XFS好像在惡行
<maxiaojun> 好像ext4還有brtfs還沒出現的時候就有了
<maxiaojun> 居然現在還這麼relevant
<happyaron> maxiaojun: xfs 现在还是不那么好……
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 虽然貌似RHEL因为40T的问题歧视了ext4?
<happyaron> 简单来说Linux上还没有特别能用的文件系统……
<maxiaojun> ZFS還是NTFS算能用？
<happyaron> 这俩都算能用的，:)
<adam8157_> xfs有个啥硬伤来着? resize不能?
<maxiaojun_> XFS這麼早就出現了，居然還能和ext4和brtfs競爭，雖然內核的實現在不斷優化...
<maxiaojun_> adam8157_: wiki說Online resizing，雖然只是擴大不能縮小
<zsc> 闷啊
<maxiaojun_> happyaron: 說起來爲甚麼Linux比FreeBSD能用（內核層面）...
<jusss> adam8157_: 我想在vim用s//来消掉回车符号
<zsc> debian那有freebsd做内核的版本.嘿嘿嘿,居然还有用freebsd的.
<adam8157_> jusss: ^M是组合键 ctrl-v m
<jusss> adam8157_: c-v会粘贴出来东西…
<jusss> adam8157_: 关掉xterm的c v果然就像了
<maxiaojun_> zsc: https://github.com/zsc ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* zsc · GitHub (@ github.com)
<zsc> 这不是我的.我压根不用github
<maxiaojun_> 那人肉不着您了...
<zsc> 表人肉我,我有什么好人肉的
<maxiaojun_> 我也就是喜歡看看別人github學習學習
<happyaron> adam8157_: shrink不能吧
<happyaron> maxiaojun_: 不知道啊
<jusss> adam8157_: 那换行符号怎么打？
<maxiaojun_> 這裡除了Aron還有搞Debian打包的嗎？
<jusss> maxiaojun_: 你知道怎么打入换行符吗？
<maxiaojun_> 回車
<jusss> maxiaojun_: sed
<jusss> maxiaojun_: s//
<maxiaojun_> 不知道，用Sublime的渣渣
<jusss> maxiaojun_: 就像ctrl v m打入回车符
<jusss> happyaron: 你知道怎么打入换行符吗？
<zsc> 都睡了吗
<fredzjx> zsc, ←_←
<zsc> 不想睡觉的叫一个
<fredzjx> 啊~！
<zsc> 一个搞逻辑的给我推了个豆瓣小组,结果找到这么篇文章,神似strongart
<zsc> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/42871121/
<alvin_rxg> Title: （已更新摘要和目录）我跑到北大去找韩林合教授了... (@ douban.com)
<fredzjx> 不明觉厉
<zsc> fredzjx: 乃这么晚不睡干嘛呢
<fredzjx> zsc, 上网
<zsc> 啦啦啦
<zsc> 看到精辟之处了
<zsc> 如是说: 在这里,二就成为了一种现象!!
<zsc> 还有:任何女人,都注定逃不了悲伤和眼泪
<fredzjx> 。。。
<zsc> fredzjx: 没有观众,发你了http://www.douban.com/group/topic/23553885/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 某公务员考试模拟题，是关于维特根斯坦的 (@ douban.com)
<zsc> 这个题我选D,你呢
<fredzjx> zsc 我选a
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-22
<macint0sh> 早
<jlzhang> hi
<abineQ> jlzhang: 早
<jlzhang> abineQ: 周末不出去玩？
<abineQ> jlzhang: 不去
<abineQ> jlzhang: 外面冷的要命
<abineQ> 今天有很多人去山上上坟扫墓
<jlzhang> abineQ: 你是哪里人？
<jlzhang> abineQ: 我们这没有这个习俗的
<abineQ> 在潮汕这边就有这样的习俗
<jlzhang> abineQ: 广州这边吗？
<abineQ> jlzhang: 不是
<jlzhang> abineQ: 今天很冷吗？我觉得今天天气不错呀，也不冷，我是浙江的
<abineQ> jlzhang: 你们习惯冷天气了
<abineQ> jlzhang: 对你们来说，下雪也不会很冷，
<abineQ> 但是南方的，就是冷上10度以下都是觉得很冷了
<dchxcrow> arch 现在在终端下查看ip address 的命令是什么啊
<dchxcrow> ifconfig命令没有了
 * jiero 期待 扫墓 =骚扰墓地的那一天
<jiero> abineQ: 靠，南方到底湿度有多少？
<jiero> abineQ: 我不信。
<abineQ> jiero: 你看天气预报就知道了
<jiero> abineQ: 你说的很冷我也没用过一件大棉衣。
<dchxcrow> 我这里已经零下4度了啊
<abineQ> jiero: 冷是一种相对而言的啦
<jiero> abineQ: 湿度使用的是相对数值么？就是说当前温度下可达到湿度最高值？
<abineQ> jiero: 额，你干嘛扯到湿度
<jiero> abineQ: 因为据说南方体感冷是因为湿度高
<abineQ> jiero: 在室内感觉还好，
<abineQ> 南方冬天不是湿度大的问题
<jiero> abineQ: 。中国的建筑都不透风。
<abineQ> 是冷空气影响的结果
 * jiero 记得澳大利亚建筑要求门必须下留 0.5cm
<jiero> 所有建筑必须都透风
<abineQ> 加上南方人普遍习惯温暖的气候了
<abineQ> jiero: 所以稍微有点温度下降都能觉得很冷
 * jiero 睡在地上时能从缝里看到屋外
<jiero> abineQ: 。。。北方夏天一样温暖
<abineQ> 嗯，
<jiero> abineQ: 新一代南方人不耐寒你的意思是？
<abineQ> jiero: 北方人常年习惯冬季的严寒了
<abineQ> jiero: 所以对一般的低温天气有抵御能力
<jiero> abineQ: 呃。怎么会，都是渐进的。逐渐边冷。
<jiero> abineQ: 天气改变的时候一直都有大量病好
<jiero> 病号
<abineQ> 嗯
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<abineQ> jiero: 看因纽特人就特别的耐寒冷
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 住在冰屋里面
<abineQ> 吃生肉
<jiero> abineQ:  他们特殊基因已经出现了。
<jiero> abineQ: 中国人才多少年。
<abineQ> jiero: 他们也属于黄色人种
<jiero> abineQ: 他们可以直接使用脂肪燃烧，不像其他人类必须经过转化成糖的步骤
<abineQ> 据说是从蒙古过去的
<abineQ> 吃生肉长大的人
<abineQ> 常年累月住在冰天雪地里
<jiero> abineQ: 还有长年累月在沙漠里的，长年累月在雨林里的。
<jiero> abineQ: 长年累月在海岛上的
<abineQ> 嗯
<jiero> abineQ: 长年累月窝在楼里的
<abineQ> 他们都进化了对环境的适应能力
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 现在已经有那些进化出各种能力的人
<wiiw> 每个人的DNA是有差异的
 * jiero_ 咬了 abineQ
<abineQ> jiero 额
<abineQ> 你养了小机器？
 * jiero 踢 abineQ 当球
<abineQ> jiero: 捏捏
<abineQ> jiero: 你去澳洲了/
<abineQ> >??
<jiero> abineQ: 没。
<abineQ> jiero: O
 * jiero 拿出冰刺扫把打abineQ
<jiero> abineQ: 扫把带水出冰，打人
<wiiw> > joke
<abineQ> jiero: (*_*)#
<^k^> wiiw:"\xE5\x91\x95\xE5\x90\x90 : \xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xE6\x98\xA8\xE5\xA4\x9C\xE9\xA5\xAE\xE9\x85\x92\xE8\xBF\x87\xE5\xBA\xA6\xEF\xBC\x8C\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xE8\xAF\xAF\xE5\x85\xA5\xE6\xA0\x91\xE6\x9E\x97\xE6\xB7\xB1\xE5\xA4\x84\xEF\xBC\x8C\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xE5\x91\x95\xE5\x90\x90\xEF\xBC\x8C\xE5\x91\x95\xE5\x90\x90\xEF\xBC\x8C\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xE6\
<^k^>  ─> x83\x8A\xE8\xB5\xB7\xE9\xB8\xB3\xE9\xB8\xAF\xE6\x97\xA0\xE6\x95\xB0\xEF\xBC\x8C\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xC2\xA0\xE7\xA9\xBF\xE8\xA1\xA3\xE6\x8F\x90\xE8\xA …
<abineQ> jiero: 你用的什么系统？
<abineQ> arch？
<jiero> abineQ:  ubuntu 现在
<abineQ> 13.10？
<jiero> abineQ:  12.04
<abineQ> 用的什么桌面环境啊？
<abineQ> LXDE么？
<jiero> abineQ: 原来的。
<abineQ> unity？
<jiero> abineQ: 虽然很不好用，但是。找不到其他能用的了。。。
<jiero> abineQ: Ubuntu把其他的都改的没法用了
<abineQ> Lxde环境下的Ubuntu里面的Virtualbox总是无法选择虚拟光盘，然后崩溃闪退
<abineQ> 换回Unity环境就没问题
<abineQ> 升级到最新的VirtualBox也会崩溃
<jiero> abineQ:  ubuntu 篡改各种，让其他桌面不好用。
<jiero> 哈哈
<abineQ> 这是狠招
<abineQ> 不得不用Unity
<abineQ> Ubuntu让人不爽的就是这个地方了
<jiero> abineQ: 我要重装系统。
<jiero> abineQ: 上次用 debian 奇怪的 bug。
<abineQ> jiero: 干嘛要重装？
<abineQ> 除非新买的硬盘
<jiero> abineQ: 这个系统 super键不管用。
<jiero> abineQ: 启动需要 3分钟。
<abineQ> 你硬盘用很久了吧？
<jiero> abineQ: 嗯。快坏了
<abineQ> 那换个新的硬盘
<abineQ> 在LXDE下我的SUPER键也默认没有用
<jiero> abineQ:  powerup hours = 331 days
<jiero> abineQ: 哈哈
<jiero> abineQ: 硬盘工作了还不到1年。
<abineQ> 你那是通电的时间
<jiero> abineQ: 我有见过硬盘工作2.5年没问题的
<jiero> abineQ: 呃。也是。
<abineQ> 嗯，我的硬盘用了5年
<abineQ> 2008年6月份额
<jiero> abineQ: 我这硬盘是 1.8寸的，懒得去买特殊的了，不换。
<abineQ> 额，我的是标准的2.5
<jiero> abineQ: 以后要是坏了。直接 USB 罢了。
<abineQ> 不用硬盘也可以用的，LOL
<abineQ> 插U盘
<abineQ> 使用LIVEUSB
<jiero> abineQ: 不是，以前我就直接装debian到移动硬盘上用的。用了1年
<abineQ> 真正的无盘系统了
<abineQ> 额
<abineQ> 那也是可以的
<jlzhang> 现在的大硬盘太容易坏了，我直接上SSD。
<jiero> abineQ: 我坏过好多硬盘了。
<abineQ> SSD更容易坏
<jiero> jlzhang: 投资哈。
<jlzhang> apt快很多哈，亲
<abineQ> 而且坏的时候没有任何征兆
<wiiw> 缓存全开，相当于用内存
<abineQ> 数据也无法恢复
<abineQ> 我现在还有一个几乎全新的120GB固态硬盘
<jiero> abineQ: 确实就只有你悲剧了哈。
<abineQ> 里面装了一个Ubuntu在里面
<abineQ> 现在放在机子上不能识别
<abineQ> 变成砖头了
<abineQ> SSD是用来运行就可以，不能用来当作数据长期存储的硬盘仓库
<jlzhang> SSD技术算成熟吧，苹果的都用SSD的呀，亲
<jiero> abineQ: Ubuntu等linux，都没对SSD优化。你还是看 arch wiki吧
<abineQ> 因为你不知道SSD里面的数据什么时候坏
<jiero> jlzhang: 苹果都知道，都内部沟通过，内部研发过原理。
<jiero> jlzhang: 这种支持必须双向的
<abineQ> jiero: 嗯。明年的14.04LTS就会默认启动对SSD的优化
<jlzhang> 默认Debian安装，没做过优化，看看什么时候坏，哈哈～
 * jiero 喝了枣酒，还是不行。
<abineQ> jiero: 现在我用的是希捷的混合硬盘
<jiero> abineQ: 我还没见过 ssd
<abineQ> jiero: 就是一个大u盘
<abineQ> LOL
<jiero> 不求性能的。
<jlzhang> 本来还准备用gentoo，编译产生的临时文件更多，更考研硬盘。
<abineQ> 大容量的U盘+硬盘控制芯片
 * jiero 现在用着120GB的硬盘，分了50GB用着。
 * jiero 有2个移动硬盘，一个80GB，一个120GB
<abineQ> 我的混合硬盘是500GB的
 * jiero 有一个手机，容量40GB
<abineQ> 80GB那个应该很古老了
<abineQ> LOL？
<abineQ> 什么手机有40GB硬盘？
<abineQ> 是4GB的手机吧？
<jiero> 内置 32GB eMMC，可以插最多 64GB SDHC
<abineQ> 诺基亚的N91就是4G
<abineQ> 哦
<jlzhang> 我还有个20G的笔记本在跑gentoo呢……
<abineQ> iphone？
<jiero> 我插了8G
<abineQ> 还是米？
<jiero> nokia n900
<abineQ> 哦
<abineQ> nokia n900
<jiero> 2年没换手机，再1年，换 firefox os
<abineQ> jiero: 借来用用
<jiero> abineQ: 已经很烂很烂的了，我的手机都会出现各种硬件错误。因为我从来不保护。。。
<abineQ> 额
<dchxcrow> tmux 下每打开一个新的tab,都会自动运行conky -c ... 是怎么回事啊
<abineQ> 没用套套
<jiero> abineQ: 买可可喝吧。
<jlzhang> dchxcrow: 看一下.bashrc，如果你用bash的话
<abineQ> jiero: 额，不喝
<abineQ> jiero: 喝米酒差不多
<dchxcrow> jlzhang: 里面没有什么特别的东西啊
<abineQ> jiero: 炒两三碟小菜，再来半斤陈年米酒
<yunfan> 终于 费曼物理学第2卷也放出来了
<jlzhang> dchxcrow: 那再看一下tmux的配置
<jiero> abineQ: 试试买瓶枣酒，和米酒兑着试试，应该很香
<abineQ> jiero: 很显然这里没有你说的枣子酒卖
<jiero> abineQ: 网上买。孩子。再买可可粉
<abineQ> jiero: 这里有的是米酒，还有各种洋酒如白兰地，XO。之类的
<abineQ> 剩下的就是低酒精含量的啤酒和各种碳酸饮料
<dchxcrow> jlzhang: 搞定了，谢了啊。不知道什么时候多了个.bash_profile，删掉就好了
<yunfan> 米酒都不知道真假
<jiero> yunfan: 云帆
<jiero> yunfan: 喝可可吧
<abineQ> yunfan: 一般都是假的多
<jiero> yunfan: 我喝这酒才不到50ml就面目全非了
<abineQ> 传统的米酒都快是稀有动物了
<abineQ> 酿制成本高啊
<jiero> abineQ: 谁叫那群人流行喝白酒啤酒的。大量的喝。价格当然必须保证。
<abineQ> 怀念自己家里酿酒的时光
<abineQ> 以前老爸和村里人合伙酿酒
<abineQ> 现在没了
<jiero> abineQ: 把乐趣丢了。
<jiero> abineQ: 以前喝酒是享乐，现在喝酒还多了应酬
<abineQ> 现在的酒都是勾兑出来的
<abineQ> 和白醋一样
<abineQ> jiero: 嗯，应酬不去
<abineQ> 喝的不痛快
<abineQ> 也不自在
<jiero> abineQ: 不只是那些，就像喝葡萄酒选最无聊的干红一样。
<abineQ> 嗯
<jiero> 最难喝的酒之一。。。
<abineQ> 喝酒要有情调
<yunfan> abineQ: 我爸爸有个同学是酒厂的 我准备有时间找他学学
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 小口小口的慢慢喝
<abineQ> 特过瘾
<abineQ> yunfan: 酿酒好
<jiero> yunfan abineQ 别学喝酒了，学喝可可吧。
<abineQ> yunfan: 需要有好的水
<jiero> 虽然成了需要好的牛奶了。
<jiero> abineQ: 用纯净水就好了
<abineQ> jiero: 额，显然纯净水是不够独特的
<jiero> abineQ: 切，独特那种东西纯粹就是为了在饱和市场里分一多一杯。
<abineQ> 传统的酿造技术还是非常赞的
<wiiw> 传统的就是经得起考验的
<abineQ> 可惜现在的人都抛弃了
<abineQ> 追寻更快的发财手段
<jiero> wiiw: 传统就是适合当时传统的环境的，而不是。。。
<abineQ> 传统的工艺太慢了
<wiiw> jiero: 60%的人喜欢传统的工艺，DNA适应了那种状态
<abineQ> 需要时间
<wiiw> 就是这个味
<abineQ> 嗯。
<jiero> wiiw: 但是有要选的时候，一看那差价。就知道环境1已经变了。
<wiiw> jiero: 价格可以需标
<wiiw> 虚
<jiero> wiiw: 那么肯定是有钱做广告的更能虚标
<abineQ> 阿，
<abineQ> 嗯
<jiero> wiiw: 利润更大的更能做广告。
<abineQ> 反正老子不买那些
<jiero> 要中国人不看广告，靠真实信息买东西，比登天更难
<abineQ> 就买一些传统来源的
<abineQ> 那些靠广告砸钱推广的都是扯淡
<abineQ> 靠炒作都是没节操的
<wiiw> 广告公司要不开心了
<abineQ> http://news.qq.com/a/20131221/005095.htm#p=1
<^k^> abineQ ... ⇪ 组图：丹麦小岛迎传统屠鲸节 民众杀鲸血染大海_新闻_腾讯网
 * jiero 人生目标之一就是法律上灭了广告。。。
 * jiero 践踏 imtxc
<jiero> imtxc: 为什么你会在这里
<imtxc> jiero: 因为我现在需要一个帽子，来 kick 了 abineQ
<imtxc> jiero: 那我还能在哪里
<jiero> imtxc: 和 freeflying 搞好关系就有了
<imtxc> 侯总啊，他跟我不在一个时区啊，搞好关系也没用
<jiero> imtxc: 如果你不在这里，还可以在这里以外的全部地方，那就太多了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。
<imtxc> jiero: 人艰不拆
<jiero> imtxc: 拆了你
<jiero> imtxc: 你是这里最好欺负的。为什么。不明白
<imtxc> 因为我没帽子啊
<imtxc> 等我有op了，把你们都 ban 两天
<imtxc> 我一个人在这里混
 * kevinyings  Ubuntu的xchat找不到滚动条，妹的
<kevinyings> imtxc, 最大的追求
<abineQ> imtxc: 额
<abineQ> imtxc: 怎么还在想ban我啊
<onlylove> 总算搞好了，直接连6667不成，要用7000
<imtxc> lol
<imganquan> ggarlic: hello
<onlylove> imtxc: 用啥terminal
<onlylove> imtxc: gnome-terminal,konsole还是啥
<imtxc> onlylove: xterm + tmux
<onlylove> imtxc: xterm有个问题，如果ssh远程连接网络坏了，ssh的窗口就死了，我不知道其他终端有这个问题不
<ggarlic> imganquan: 没看见
<imtxc> onlylove: 不会吧？
<imtxc> onlylove: 都会自动关闭 ssh 的啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我遇到不是一次了，ssh到远端，然后网络故障，然后xterm就死那里了
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者是openbox的问题？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我明天上班的时候拿suse里面的konsole试试去
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该不是 xterm 的问题，因为我也经常连着 ssh 拔网线之类的
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果是openbox的问题，那也略郁闷点啊，不知道在哪里找问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得也不该是wm的问题啊，它不管那些啊
<imtxc> 跟wm没关系
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是谁的问题，debian……
<imtxc> onlylove: 难道是你的 openssh 的问题？
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道有设置？网络掉线自己close？
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有，是有一段时间的
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后就自己关了
<imtxc> 所以我用 tmux 啊……
<imtxc> 那边没响应了不影响我干活儿
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> onlylove: 想起了，debian是有这回事
<onlylove> imtxc: 我都是开一堆term的
<onlylove> imtxc: 有workaround没
<imtxc> onlylove: 那连着ssh的那个term会挂
<imtxc> onlylove: 有啊
<imtxc> 别的workaround我要开浏览器、emacs 之类
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠……我一直以为是xterm的事情
<imtxc> onlylove: killall ssh 就好了……
<imtxc> 要不就等两分钟
<onlylove> imtxc: 两分钟？
<onlylove> imtxc: term都挂了
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊，那个 ssh 就自己关了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不会关啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不会挂的，ssh会自己关掉
<imtxc> 啊？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我哪里那么巧，刚好遇到故障就去看那个终端
<imtxc> 额，这是个问题，但是你换别的 term 应该也一样啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我要不要给mailing list发邮件……
<imtxc> 这个没必要吧
<imtxc> 肯定有解决的办法
<onlylove> imtxc: 好歹知道咋回事
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是问下而已
<imtxc> 查查，应该有解决的办法，不然有那个ssh的人早骂街了
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种故障很少的吧……
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者是个没解决的bug
<onlylove> imtxc: 我等蛋蛋来了问下去
<onlylove> imtxc: 确定opensuse等debian之外的发行版没问题？我觉得u也会有这问题的感觉
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在没法测试着
<imtxc> 啊你稍等
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥，我明天去公司，一堆虚拟机随便折腾
<imtxc> onlylove: arch 不会挂啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 断掉网线，ssh直接退出？
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该 openssh 有设置的 live 时间之类的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不会退出，过一会儿连上网线那个连接又就活了
<onlylove> imtxc: 那我再找找吧……
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该到了超时时间就退出了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我那个没法试，因为故障以后就那样，没响应，然后只能关掉，如果term连关闭都不响应才热闹
<imtxc> 应该你网线断了一会之后就会 Broken pipe
<onlylove> imtxc: Broken pipe是虚拟机休眠再唤醒的话是这样
<jason___> whois jason___
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是我的问题是，如果我和远端之间有5个路由，中间一个路由坏了
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者远端的网络坏了，不是local坏了
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，直接拔了本机的网线不就是这样么
<onlylove> imtxc: 不一样吧……反正我每天下班休眠机器，第二天上班确实有Broken pipe，但是白天上班，远端故障不会有啊，它就是死了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我明天试试，先连上，再拔网线，再插上试试
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者连上，休眠，唤醒试试，我估计会出现Broken pipe
<onlylove> imtxc: 你有没有这样的条件，就是，你ssh到远端，然后把远端的网线拔了
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点. 12:29 新年快乐 : 39.480天
<onlylove> http://limengyun.com/backend/ssh-broken-pipe.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 解决ssh broken pipe的问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 感觉应该有设置
<KAO> hey，YOYO切克闹，煎饼果子来一套
<linuxlearn884> linuxlearn.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: 免费linux服务器-linux免费服务器-linux学习网-linux体验中心-uinx体验中心-unix-center.net (@ linuxlearn.net)
<zsc> 这是干嘛,福利呀
<zsc> object.__getattribute__(self, name)是怎么个逻辑??比__dict__还优先吗?
<wiiw> > joke
<^k^> wiiw:"忘做了一块墓碑 : p·皮哈开垦了一小块土地,并且种上豌豆,当他把一切完成后,他的邻居忽然来访。\"你种什么了?\"他问道,眼睛看着皮哈刚刚开掘的一个个深坑。\"豌豆。\"皮哈大声答道。\"你忘了做一块墓碑。\"\"做墓碑?\"皮哈不解为什么要做墓碑。\"哦,\"他摇着头说,\"你把这些豆子埋到那么深的地下,它们
<^k^>  ─> 就应当得到一块适当的碑记。\" "
<maplebeats> hello world
<jusss>  > wiiw
<^k^> jusss:undefined local variable or method `wiiw' for Rufus:Module
<wiiw> > joke
<jiero> 现在有没有闲着的孩子？
<jiero> 闲着的孩子给我翻译 hedgewars 吧。
<jusss> wiiw: .
<jusss> wiiw: 你知道显示不可见符号吗，如tab 回车 换行
<wiiw> jusss: 用vim 就可以显示 :set list
<jusss> wiiw: soga
<jusss> wiiw: 那换行符就是$
<jusss> wiiw: 那s//怎么输入$
<jiero> 这里孩子越来越少了，都是老人了。
<wiiw> jusss: 换行在linux里面是\n , windows里面是\r\n , mac 是 \n\r
<jusss> wiiw: tab^I就是tab
<jusss> wiiw: s//输入时
<maplebeats> 当年，我还是孩子的时候。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 哈哈
<wiiw> jusss: :%s/$//g
<jusss> wiiw: 比如回车是^M, C-v-m输入
<jiero> maplebeats: 对啊。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你们这一批一起毕业了
<jiero> maplebeats: 91年的
<jusss> wiiw: 不可见符号不能那样直接打
<maplebeats> jiero: 新成员好像不多
<wiiw> jusss: 那就 ctrl+v 回车
<jiero> maplebeats: 嗯。比你们还小的有，但，也不来了
<maplebeats> jiero: 忧伤
<jiero> maplebeats: 说起来，混的就是你们这一批了哈 :) 不像90后
<maplebeats> jiero: 其实90后，准确的应该是94后
<jiero> maplebeats: 嗯。
<maplebeats> jiero: 像我们这种91年的，和80后的经历差不多:(
<jiero> maplebeats: 也许是吧。没赶上小学沉迷网络的时代。
<maplebeats> jiero: 小学沉迷小霸王呢。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。我小学沉迷各种游戏。
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点. 14:49 新年快乐 : 39.383天
<imganquan> maplebeats: 90后就是就是90后。。。和80后的差别很明显的。。
<jlzhang> 在使用Xorg遇到点问题，请教一下。
<jlzhang> 我使用的桌面环境是i3wm
<maplebeats> imganquan: 明显啥，91/92年的，无论哪个方面都和80后相差无几
<Niac> 90后的幸福啊
<wiiw> jusss: :%s/\n//g
<jlzhang> 开xterm和emacs发现文字下拉的时候，底部有一点点的文字残留痕迹
<imganquan> maplebeats: 90以后的幸福多了
<wiiw> jlzhang: 换个自体呢？
<jlzhang> 需要刷新或则切换其他桌面，然后才能清除掉这些痕迹
<maplebeats> imganquan: 那是95后，像我这种91年的，还不是玩泥巴长大的
<jusss> wiiw: s/$/  $是c-v-$
<jlzhang> 用的是文泉驿的字体
<jlzhang> wiiw: 是字体渲染的问题吗？
<maplebeats> linux桌面就是这点扯淡，莫名其妙出一些问题
<imganquan> maplebeats: 你不懂，我给你举个例子你就明白了。我80后，马上奔三，我看待你的年龄就是羡慕，虽然91只比我小几岁，但是你还可以继续在2字开头的年龄牛逼或者傻逼的欢乐着，而我们马上进入3字开头的年龄了。。。。
<imganquan> maplebeats: 你理解不。。。
<jlzhang> wiiw: 有可能哦，我的i3wm版本不是最新的，还不支持xft
<Niac> 恩29 和30是个鸿沟
<maplebeats> imganquan: ...这是无论哪个年代都会出现的问题啊
<maplebeats> imganquan: 我们讲的不是这个
<jlzhang> imganquan: 已经迈入30阶段的表示理解
<imganquan> jlzhang: 握手。
<wiiw> jlzhang: 嗯
<jlzhang> imganquan: 我83,你呢？
<wiiw> 猜测
<imganquan> jlzhang: 87
<jlzhang> wiiw: 谢谢，那我先上google放这方面查查看。
<wiiw> jusss: http://www.leakon.com/archives/830
<^k^> wiiw ⇪ ti: VIM 替换 \n 换行符 | Leakon
<wiiw> :set ff=unix
<jiero> maplebeats: 小时候我们也是喜欢玩水利工程的啊。
<imganquan>  _               _
<imganquan> | |__  ___  _ _ (_) _ _   __ _
<imganquan> | '_ \/ _ \| '_|| || ' \ / _` | _  _  _
<imganquan> |_.__/\___/|_|  |_||_||_|\__, |(_)(_)(_)
<imganquan>                          |___/
<imganquan> 无聊
<imganquan> boring.
<jiero> maplebeats:为什么规定一夫一妻哈。
<jusss> wiiw: kkne
<jiero> desura 正在促销 double fine 的套装呃。
<imganquan> test
<^k^> imganquan:点点点. 15:33 新年快乐 : 39.352天
<imganquan> weather
<imganquan> ^k^: weather
<^k^> imganquan, 多雨。 15:34 新年快乐 : 39.351天
<jianghu> hi
<imganquan> jianghu: hi
<^k^> jianghu:点点点. 15:44 新年快乐 : 39.344天
<wiiw> > joke
<imganquan> 看来和我一样无聊的人很多嘛
<imganquan> 开始调戏机器人了。。。
<wiiw> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a3109.6190706.0.0.JyJCSO&id=35270494749&f=tejialist
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 【天天特价】佳星小型电热油汀取暖器办公室家用电暖器静音省电 价格:299.00 元
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  15:52 
<zsc> 调戏机器人??不如说调戏自己
<wiiw> > joke
<^k^> wiiw:教练有方 : 运动员:"我总把球踢得偏离球门,这是为什么?"教练:"这是因为你照着门踢。如果你往别处踢,就有可能让球进入球门了。"
<jusss>  > joke
<^k^> jusss:Timeout
<wiiw> > joke
<^k^> wiiw: 请勿吸烟 : 比尔误把一瓶汽油当酒喝到肚子里了,他很紧张,就去找医生。  医生说:"没关系,只是在一周内不要吸烟。"
<wiiw> > joke
<^k^> wiiw: 你是卖什么的 : 一个做商业形象设计的朋友告诉我,一次有个客户去他那里,要求设计首饰柜台. 他问客户:"你是卖什么的?" 客户:"我别的不卖,专门卖银的！ " ……说完自己不好意思地笑了。
<^k^> wiiw: .. .. ..
<hoxily> >joke
<hoxily> > joke
<^k^> hoxily: 光叙不行 : 罗竹林在吝啬鬼谷大肚家当长工。谷大肚为了使长工少吃饭菜,每顿吃饭时总要同长工们叙叙闲话。这一天吃饭时,谷大肚"叙"起了光绪与道光两个皇帝。罗竹林忙说:"光绪的老爷爷是道光,依我看,光叙（绪）不行,还是倒（道）光好！ "说完,把桌上的几碟菜全倒进了几个长工的饭碗里。
<dchxcrow> ^k^: 昨天去哪里了？
<^k^> dchxcrow, 你们问我，你昨天去？  16:25 
<mao> ^k^, 你不是机器人吗？
<^k^> mao, 给我一个机器人做一个例子。  16:29 
<mao> ^k^, 哇塞，搞什么？
<^k^> mao, 你是非常中的竞争？  16:30 
<mao> ^k^, ？
<^k^> mao, 休息一下..  16:31 
<lincan> ^k^: ...............
<^k^> lincan, 休息一下..  16:32 
 * lincan ^k^ ..............ddd
<dchxcrow> conkyforecastWU 不支持 WF 的datatype么？
<mao> 不能用flash的火狐还能干什么？
<jusss> 今天天气还是很阴霾
<jusss> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: Ubuntu | 最受欢迎的免费操作系统
<jusss> 拍了封面
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<jiero> onlylove: 你领会了 默认 的力量。
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当你无所不能。
<adam8157> jiero: 我又不是神龙...
<jiero> adam8157: 乖
<jusss> adam8157: 你用xterm吗？
<onlylove> adam8157: 不一定非要是神龙才能无所不能，神灯也可以
<jiero> onlylove: 神
<jusss> adam8157: 你设置没设置鼠标选中的内容到Primary还是Clipboard？
<adam8157> jusss: .
<adam8157> jusss: primary
<onlylove> adam8157: 至于jiero么，典型的神棍
<jiero> ...
 * adam8157 晚上吃饺子
<jiero> 什么是神棍
<^k^> jiero: define:神棍 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:神棍 《初刻拍案惊奇》卷二二：“或者连前日之事未必是真，多是|神棍|假装出来骗钱的未可知 。”《二刻拍案惊奇》卷二十：“此时商家决不疑心到亲家身上，就是贾成之夫妻二人也 |...|
<jusss> adam8157: 可是firefox之类的使用Shift-Insert时，是从Clipboard复制
<jusss> adam8157: 你怎么解决这个的？
<adam8157> jusss: 不是, 我的firefox正常
<onlylove> adam8157: 问你个事情，如果你ssh到远端主机，然后远端主机的网卡坏了，你的term会僵死么
<adam8157> onlylove: 会
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.10下能装unity 3D插件么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453851 想在ubuntu下玩新仙剑OL，求教怎么装插件 统计信息: 发表于 由 suppertbw — 2013-12-22 17:21
<adam8157> onlylove: term不会
<adam8157> onlylove: ssh会
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个怎么解决
<adam8157> onlylove: term没僵死过
<onlylove> adam8157: 我能做的除了关掉term以外
<onlylove> adam8157: 还有啥
<adam8157> onlylove: 没啥了... 所以有人开始改用mosh
<onlylove> adam8157: 我是有这么个问题的，就是有时候远端网络会有问题中断，然后这边的term里面的ssh就没响应，只能关掉
<jusss> adam8157: 那你的鼠标在firefox选中后，能在其它窗口直接shitf-insert插入吗？
<adam8157> jusss: neng
<onlylove> jusss: 不复制怎么插入
<adam8157> onlylove: 或者等ssh自己退出 lol
<jusss> onlylove: 选中缓冲区呀
<onlylove> adam8157: 多久会自己退
<adam8157> onlylove: 得好一会儿吧
 * adam8157 今天饺子馆估计人很多
<jusss> adam8157: 本来我的也能，可是昨晚因为以前设置了Ctrl-v是粘贴，后来改了之后,在xterm里选中能粘贴到ff,但是在ff中选中没法复制到xterm了。。。
 * onlylove 中午吃过饺子了
<jusss> adam8157: 你能发下你的.Xdefaults吗？只要这部分设置就行，
 * jiero 不期待吃饺子，对饺子没兴趣。
 * jiero 什么都不想吃。。。
<adam8157> jusss: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xresources
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.Xresources at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
 * jiero 想饿一下，再想吃什么
<jusss> onlylove: xterm选中缓冲区，只需要用鼠标选中后，就可以直接Shift-insert粘贴，不需要右击复制，
<adam8157> jiero: 我们小区供暖坏了, 现在正穿着外套在屋里 惨啊
<sloats> 第一次连接
<jusss> adam8157: 你的可以直接在ff中选中后到其它窗口直接Shift-insert粘贴，不需要右击复制？
<onlylove> jusss: 你不是说的在ff里么，我知道xterm可以选中直接中键
<jiero> adam8157: 你可以适应的，最近一个月，我一半时间住在没供暖的地方。
<adam8157> jusss: en
<onlylove> jusss: 现在人叫.Xresources了
<jusss> adam8157: ...本来我的也可以
<jiero> adam8157: 5~10度室温还是能活得
<jlzhang> jusss: Ctrl <KeyPress> V: insert-selection(CLIPBOARD,PRIMARY,CUT_BUFFER0)
<jlzhang> jusss: 我的.Xresources，这样Ctrl+v可以粘帖的。
<jusss> jlzhang: 本来我的和你的一样
<jusss> jlzhang: 可是s/^M/时需要ctrl-v-m
<jusss> jlzhang: 这样就冲突了
<jiero> adam8157: 以后我网上买东西就用到付了。那群快递要是没人接电话就不上门么。
<jlzhang> jusss: 改成Ctrl+其他键不行吗？
<jusss> jlzhang: 嗯
<adam8157> jiero: 不鸡到
<jlzhang> jusss: 那我试试
<jlzhang> jusss: 我改成Ctrl+O，可以粘帖呀
<jiero> adam8157: 你在去饺子馆的路上？
<adam8157> jiero: 没呢
<jusss> jlzhang: 嗯
<jiero> adam8157: 在家挨冻？真需要找个女孩子，直接去对方家里住
<adam8157> jiero: 好主意
<onlylove> jiero: 看不懂，仔细解释下
<jlzhang> jusss: 是不是改的键跟其他快捷键冲突了？
<jiero> onlylove: 哪一句话？
<onlylove> jiero: [17:40]	jiero	adam8157: 在家挨冻？真需要找个女孩子，直接去对方家里住
<jiero> onlylove:  蛋蛋家暖气坏了，他迫切需要一个有暖气的地方。
<onlylove> jiero: 暖气和女孩子有啥关系吗？
<jiero> onlylove: 我觉得他不会想和男孩子住在一起
<jusss> 找个女孩找个女孩找个女孩xterm &
<jusss> [1] 1759
<jusss> [root@localhost ~]# vi .Xdefaults
<jusss> xterm &
<jusss> [1] 1759
<jusss> [root@localhost ~]# vi .Xdefaults
<jlzhang> jusss: 在irc里面测试粘帖不好吧……
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点.  17:44 
<onlylove> jiero: 这边超市的青萝卜，一块八500g
<jiero> onlylove: 便宜便宜
<onlylove> jiero: 这还便宜？
<jiero> onlylove: 土包子不能高价
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。蔬菜低于3元每斤不便宜么
<jiero> onlylove: 去年我买了8块钱一斤的黄瓜，我还以为很便宜呐
<jiero> onlylove: 在北京
<onlylove> jiero: 拜土豪
<jiero> onlylove: 为了放心，那个标注是放心生吃的。
<jiero> onlylove: lol
<jiero> 直接买了就吃了
<onlylove> jiero: 这边生吃的黄瓜不超过5块，青萝卜最便宜的时候不到一块
<jiero> onlylove 哦。可能我记错了
<jiero> onlylove: 不过真的么。我记得我5块钱就买了2根。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你买了2根7两的？然后五块一斤半？
<onlylove> jiero: 其实这边五块也就买一斤黄瓜
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧。我还是不太明白为什么现在仍然坚持用 500g 作为计量单位。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 可能中国人不喜欢千这个字。
<onlylove> jiero: 市斤
<jiero> onlylove: 不是，过了很久了，都习惯克了
<onlylove> jiero: 不是不喜欢千这个字，是中国市斤这个单位用几千年了
<onlylove> jiero: 现在不是元旦和春节都有么
<jiero> onlylove: 这个单位换了很多很多次了吧。都成了1进制了
<jiero> 10进制
<onlylove> jiero: 按讲究，就不应该有元旦
<jiero> onlylove: 度量衡换掉很多次了
<onlylove> jiero: 换再多次，名字没改
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。你妹。。。现在规定一市斤是1000g！
<onlylove> jiero: 拉倒吧
<onlylove> jiero: 按照你的说法，统一单位，为啥还有miles
<adam8157> jiero: 万能的罗姐 跟你一说 暖气就来了
<onlylove> jiero: 马赫
<onlylove> jiero: 卡路里
<jiero> onlylove: 谁用啊。那个是完全不同的单位
<onlylove> jiero: 这些单位为啥还在
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157
<onlylove> jiero: 能量的单位就是焦耳，为啥会有卡路里
<jiero> onlylove: 那些和现有单位的关系是 500g 和 1g这样么。
<onlylove> jiero: 再说说加仑，盎司
<onlylove> jiero: 还有华氏度和摄氏度
<jiero> onlylove: 我讨论的是 为啥不想要 千，而不是整个大换血
<onlylove> jiero: 中国没有1g这个概念，有钱这个概念，1钱是5克
<jiero> onlylove: 传统的市斤早就变成500g了。
<onlylove> jiero: 所以一斤一两和一钱，都是10进制，没问题
<jiero> onlylove: 现在用两的也不算多了
<onlylove> jiero: 你扯，你去买茶叶，买调料的地方看看去
<jiero> onlylove: 就传统药材类的用吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 你不用，不代表别人不用
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。调料，我这里都是克。
<onlylove> jiero: 花椒，大料
<jiero> onlylove: 不都袋装么
<onlylove> jiero: 可怜的孩子，没买过散装的吧
<jiero> onlylove: 超市里有散装的
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧潍坊超市太发达了。
<onlylove> jiero: 超市里面茶叶怎么卖，一次1KG？
<onlylove> jiero: 茶叶照旧是50g和500g作单位
<onlylove> jiero: 你这个问题的根源在于，g这就是个外来单位
<onlylove> jiero: 所以kg是g的1000倍，但是市斤不是
<onlylove> jiero: 就像卡路里和焦耳都是能量单位，但是他们之间的转化不是10进制那么简单
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  17:58 
<onlylove> jiero: 再说土地面积，中国传统的土地面积，亩，是666.6平米，和现在的公顷（平方公里）的转化更复杂
<onlylove> jiero: 你这简单的因为度量衡单位不一致引起的问题
<imganquan> adam8157
<imganquan> 还没来得及跟你打招呼，你就跑路了。。
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯啊。能转化的。关键是愿意与否。
<jiero> 太好了。adam不着急找妹子了
<jiero> onlylove: 你听说过这个 么 http://safe.114dns.com/node.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 114DNS--抗攻击DNS，超高可靠，提供智能DNS解析。公众DNS服务地址为114.114.114.114
<onlylove> jiero: 这有啥关系么，找不找妹子
<imtxc>  回来了
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道
<imtxc> jiero: 114 不是腾讯的 dns么
<imganquan> joke
<onlylove> jiero: 看看他能不能解析twitter和piratebay
<onlylove> jiero: 不能解析有毛用
<October21> The usual way to define `LIBTOOL' is to add `LT_INIT'
<October21> to `configure.ac'
<October21> 这里的LT_INIT怎么添加？
<imganquan> =,-
<imtxc> October21: 鞥解析出来的
<imtxc> onlylove: 能解析出来的，不过是错的
<onlylove> imtxc: 错的有毛用
<jlzhang> DNS要TCP查询才靠谱，UDP会被污染
<October21> 编译的出错提示
<imtxc> TCP 的照样污染
<onlylove> 你们这群人，remote才好
<imtxc> 没事儿，继续用 vpn
<jlzhang> imtxc: 请教一下TCP的污染原理
<jlzhang> imtxc: 我用TCP的解析，一直还正常
<onlylove> 你们……高大上们，我就知道DNS是53号端口
<onlylove> tcp污染？比方说，中间人？
<jiero> 好像没有 tcp 污染吧。
<jiero> tcp 是传输方式？
<jiero> 怎么污染。光纤中光污染。。。
<jlzhang> 比较靠谱的说话是SSL中间人攻击
<imtxc> 我的意思是拿到IP地址有什么用
<imtxc> jlzhang: 你用 tcp 解析 dns 就可以上 twitter了？
<imtxc> jlzhang: 请教一下你用 tcp 解析DNS比我用 udp 能多上哪些网站
<jlzhang> imtxc: 我用nslookup twitter.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Twitter (@ twitter.com)
<jlzhang> Address: 199.59.149.230
<imtxc> jlzhang: 我的意思是，然后呢
<jlzhang> 查询结果[1]: 199.59.149.230 ==>> 3342570982 ==>> 美国 Twitter公司
<jlzhang> imtxc: http://ip.chinaz.com/?IP=199.59.149.230
<^k^> jlzhang ... ⇪ 199.59.149.230的IP信息 - 站长工具
<imtxc> jlzhang: 我的意思是，然后呢
<jlzhang> imtxc: 你看查询结果呀
<imtxc> jlzhang: 这样就可以了？
<jlzhang> 然后我就上了twitter.com了呀
<jlzhang> imtxc: 还能怎样？
<imtxc> jlzhang: 怎么上
<jlzhang> imtxc: 难道我还要告诉你我用了goagent代理上网，这个DNS污染无关呀！
<imtxc> jlzhang: 所以说
<imtxc> jlzhang: 你拿到正确的 ip 地址怎么样了
<jlzhang> imtxc: 我们刚才在讨论DNS污染的问题，你的结果是TCP查询也会被污染。
<imtxc> jlzhang: 我是请教你拿到没被污染的 IP 地址比我拿到被污染的 IP 地址能多上那个网站，你跟我说要用 goagent
<imtxc> jlzhang: 我的意思是拿到结果也一样
<jlzhang> imtxc: 你别转移话题，是你先提出TCP污染的概念的。
<jlzhang> imtxc: 起码证明一下DNS的TCP污染原理吧？
<jusss> hi,all
<hoxily> jusss: key, gay
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  18:46 
<imtxc> jlzhang: http://imagebin.org/283355
<jusss> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2707532108?see_lz=1
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 待我长大娶/嫁我可好 银幕最萌年龄差_电影吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> hoxily: 你才是gay
<hoxily> jusss: key, guy
<jusss> hoxily: 来给我个成人网站
<jusss> hoxily: 我去浏览会儿
<jusss> hoxily: 地址拿来呀
<jusss> hoxily: 上次你给我的那个俄罗斯的种子我还没看呢，
<jusss> hoxily: 有新的没，再来个
<hoxily> jusss: http://122.233.159.18/tmp/xiao77.bat.txt
<^k^> hoxily ... ⇪ {长度=>214.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain"}
<jlzhang> imtxc: 笑~
<jlzhang> imtxc: 麻烦你在tcp前加个-t
<imtxc> jlzhang: 只是我这里用 tcp 也查不到正确的 ip
<jlzhang> imtxc: [ -t type ]
<hoxily> jusss: 快去找友朋友，繁衍下一代
<jusss> hoxily: bat不是win的吗？
<jlzhang> imtxc: 你这把tcp这个当域名去查询了大概
<hoxily> jusss: 又不难懂
<imtxc> jlzhang: 呵呵
<jusss> hoxily: 不会脚本。。。
<imtxc> jlzhang: The -t option sets the query type to type. It can be any valid query type which is supported in BIND 9. The default query
<imtxc>        type is "A", unless the -x option is supplied to indicate a reverse lookup. A zone transfer can be requested by specifying a
<imtxc>        type of AXFR. When an incremental zone transfer (IXFR) is required, type is set to ixfr=N. The incremental zone transfer
<imtxc>        will contain the changes made to the zone since the serial number in the zone's SOA record was N.
<jlzhang> imtxc: 麻烦贴下图呗，结果图
<hoxily> jusss: 那就上这个吧
<imtxc> jlzhang: 呵呵，少年看看那段话，麻烦先去搞明白 type 是干嘛的再说
<imtxc> jlzhang: 难道你要我这样 dig twitter.com @8.8.8.8 -t tcp?
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Twitter (@ twitter.com)
<jlzhang> imtxc: 你hi试试么
<jlzhang> imtxc: 顺便贴下结果，让我死心呗
<jlzhang> 我是对dig不熟，刚扫了一眼man
<hoxily> jusss: base64, aHR0cDovL2llbS5zcGFua3dpcmUuY29tL2xpbmsucGhwP009MTk0NzQ0NiZOPTExMSZMPTMmRj1ICg==
<imtxc> jlzhang: 那你可以再扫一眼 nslookup 的 man
<jusss> hoxily: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2704786186
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 影史经典太空片TOP20（今个儿，咱来个硬的）_科幻电影吧_百度贴吧
<imtxc> jlzhang: http://imagebin.org/283356
<jlzhang> imtxc: 是我错了，确实在dig下面查询出错
<jlzhang> imtxc: 我用的pdnsd做的TCP_only查询，然后nslookup本机的dns缓存
<jlzhang> imtxc: 或许你可以试试pdnsd
<jusss> hoxily: 连接中断
<onlylove> 冻坏了吃饭去
<jlzhang> imtxc: 环境也可能不一样，我用的移动的线路
<imtxc> 先吃饭
<hoxily> jusss: 这个看过，瓦力(台) / 星际总动员 / 机器人瓦力 / walle
<jlzhang> imtxc: 我有仔细看了一下man
<jlzhang> imtxc: 你把查询命令改成+tcp看看
<jlzhang> imtxc: 我这边的结果现在都是正确的
<jlzhang> imtxc: 有空测一下，你的存在证明了tcp污染的存在与否。
<imtxc> jlzhang: 貌似 +tcp 的用法是对的。
<jiero> 杀猪不及。
<imtxc> +vc 也可以
<jlzhang> imtxc: 先吃饭，吃完饭再聊
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 忏悔 : 某人（到教堂〕:神父,我……我有罪…… 神父:说吧,我的孩子,有什么事? 某人:二站时,我藏起了一个被纳粹追捕的犹太人…… 神父:这是好事啊,为什么你觉得有罪呢? 某人:我把他藏在我家的地下室里……而且……而且,我 让他每天交我1500法郎租金…… 神父:你就为这事忏悔?那
<^k^>  ─> …… 某人:但是,我……我直到现在还没告诉他二战已经结束了！ 
<lincan> http://v.ifeng.com/news/society/201312/01691452-f834-40cd-9c1a-855544033c22.shtml#_v_www4
<^k^> lincan ... ⇪ 河南：团伙一年杀9人埋尸 死者多遭性侵-20131221凤凰视频-凤凰视频-最具媒体品质的综合视频门户-凤凰网
<cherrot> jiero, 在么
<cherrot> jiero, 帮我看看英语～～么么哒
<maplebeats> cherrot:  看你妹
<cherrot> maplebeats, 怎么把你轰出来 了
<abineQ> maplebeats: LOL
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 谁在吵闹 :     学第一天,校长在校园里巡视,他听到从一个教室里传出非常嘈杂的吵闹声。 他冲进那间教室,看到一个身材最高的男生,正在大声地喧哗。 他抓住他,把他拽出教室,命令他站在走廊里。校长回到教室,命令其他人安静下来,然后在班级里发表了一番关于"行为美"的训话。 
<^k^>  ─> 半小时后,他说,"你们还有什么问题要问吗?" 一个女孩羞怯地站起来:"校长,可以让我们的老师进来了吗?"
<jusss> abineQ: mplayer的-cache参数是默认开启的吗？
<Zeus007> awk -F ;  '{printf("%s",$3)}'    xx.txt
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: mplayer的-cache默认是开启的？
<Zeus007> 我想把$3 中的3换成一个变量怎么弄？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 帮我看看启动有什么问题 很慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453852 dmesg： http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/539079 统计信息: 发表于 由 huterx — 2013-12-22 19:56
<yan1> 急救！
<yan1> ubuntu下移动硬盘文件丢失
<yan1> 最近总是每天少一些的节奏
<yan1> 是哪里出了问题？
<yan1> 报告要交了，突然发现没有了
<October21> Zeus007: $3 -> ${3}
<yan1> 怎么讲？什么意思？
<October21> yan1: 你的问题我不懂，我回答的是Zeus007的
<yan1> 哦哦
<October21> 没备份吗？
<yan1> 这个外接的硬盘就是备份
<yan1> 是直接复制存过去的
<yan1> 今天打开发现文件不在了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • thinkpad 的触摸板不可用，ubuntu 12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453854 重装系统后就这样了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2013-12-22 20:33
<October21> 你的意思是你做好报告就在移动硬盘上备份里一边，结果发现备份没了
<October21> 你的硬盘是NTFS吗？
<October21> 移动硬盘
<yan1> 对
<yan1> 是的
<yan1> 怎么办
<October21> 这样就不好说了，linux对NTFS支持不够吧？
<October21> yan1: 你只存了一份在移动硬盘上？
<maplebeats> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37720
<^k^> maplebeats ⇪ ti: Solidot | 科学家逆转实验鼠的老化
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆
<imtxc> cherrot: 兔子
<maplebeats> 年轻不再是梦
<yan1> 恩
<yan1> 我就存在硬盘了一份
<yan1> 能恢复么
<maplebeats> imtxc: 睡觉
<jusss> 默认就根本不能对ntfs进行写操作吧
<October21> 不知道，我虽然在linux下操作，但我还是，弄双份wenjian
<jusss> 只能挂载进行读操作
<October21> jusss: 可以写
<yan1> 但是可以存电影存文件的
<jusss> 要对ntfs进行写操作需要用别的方法
<jusss> October21: 默认不能
<yan1> 什么方法？
<October21> ubuntu默认就行
<jusss> October21: 还有上次你说的vi不能用在linux是错的
<jusss> October21: 那是ubuntu装了一些东西
<October21> jusss: 你还没弄懂吗？那个vi就是个链接
<yan1> 朋友们还是先看看我这个能恢复么？明天要交的报告
<jusss> October21: 是你自己不清楚概念
<October21> 不是真正的vi，vim有vi的兼容模式，一般都设置里不兼容vi
<jusss> October21: As an example of how relicensing the old Unix code bases has affected the modern computing community, the BSD vi text editor was based on code from the ed line editor in those early Unixes. Therefore, "traditional" vi could not be distributed freely, and various work-alikes (such as nvi) were created. Now that this code is no longer encumbered, the "traditional" vi has been adapted for modern Unix-like operating systems
<yan1> 以前硬盘里能读出来的文件也有一部分不见了
<jusss> October21: 而且你也不清楚vi到底是什么
<October21> vi能不能在linux下用，我不知道，我只知道vi是专有软件，不可能存在linux发行版下
<jusss> October21: 你仔细看清楚
<jusss> October21: 你根本就不知道vi到底是什么
<October21> file `which vi`
<October21> /usr/bin/vi: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/vi'
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么wubi不认下载的iso？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453855 已经下载了64位12.04，并且解压缩出wubi.exe 双击安装的时候，却还在重新下载 为什么呢？ 另外，64位为什么叫AMD64，难道INTEL的CPU就不能装吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rucstudent — 2013-12-22 20:42
<October21> file /etc/alternatives/vi
<October21> /etc/alternatives/vi: symbolic link to `/usr/bin/vim.basic'
<jusss> October21: Vi  (visual) is a display oriented text editor based on ex(1).  Ex and vi run the same code;
<October21> file /etc/alternatives/ex
<October21> /etc/alternatives/ex: symbolic link to `/usr/bin/vim.basic'
<jusss> October21: vim和vi没半毛钱关系，而且linux上的vi就是真正的vi,作者William Joy ,
<jusss> October21: vi只是ex的可是化模式而已
<October21> 你自己看看vim在/etc目录的默认设置
<October21> 有一个兼容模式，你看到的都是虚的，是为了兼容unix
<jusss> October21: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ex_%28text_editor%29
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: ex (text editor) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss> October21: vim根本跟vi没半毛钱关系，看什么vim配置，而且我根本就没装vim
<October21> 我希望你能看到真正的文件指向，而不是这些我已知道的术语
<jusss> October21: 现在linux的vi是正式授权的，你没看刚才我发的东西吗?
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • uefi secure boot开启能否安装ubunutu 13.10? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453856 新入手电脑一台，预装win8.1,secure boot开启，安装ubuntu 13.10后无法启动win8.1,关闭secure boot提示系统可能无法启动或需要重装。请大家帮帮忙，出出主意！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gift0125 — 2013-12-22 20:48
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，就是 64k
<October21> 我用过的debian系中，默认是带的vim.tiny。他的行为和我们熟悉的vim的确有区别
<October21> 但那只是模仿vi的模式
<jusss> 掉了，擦
<jusss> October21: 刚才竟然掉了
<October21> 我这边也不太稳定
<October21> 怕掉线用screen
<jusss> October21: 昨天我用screen卡机了2次
<jusss> October21: 我希望你下次很坚持你的意见前，先搞清楚
<October21> 卡了，又没掉线嘛
<jusss> October21: 我想起了第一次你坚持你的console概念时一直强调tty
<October21> 现在你找到我的错误了？
<jusss> October21: ...我当时就找到了你的错误
<jusss> October21: 你是我见过的第二个非常坚持自己观念关于概念方面的，但是你的概念有时是错的
<October21> 这个我承认，我是业余的
<jusss> October21: 当你自己不能非常确信自己概念是非常正确时，就不要去跟别人争论概念，起码你得拿出如wiki之类的依据或某本著名的书
<October21> 我有提示你用命令查看你所说的vi吧？
<October21> 我还旁证了一下
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • ubuntu sdk是基于qt5.0.2，各位怎么看？GTK还是QT? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453858 viewtopic.php?f=162&t=384228 上面这贴大家讨论了很多，最近从官网下载ubuntu sdk alpha版本，惊奇的发现它是基于qt5.0.2 那个大神告诉下未来ubuntu desktop、mobile应用程序开发语言的趋势？？？ ubuntu-sdk-alpha.jpg 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 tracyone — 2013-12-22 21:21
<imwithye> 向大神求救！这是我学校的ubuntu mirror镜像的地址哎，但我不知道怎么添加。他不象网易那样告诉你直接复制这段代码就好  他只有index ＝ ＝＃
<imwithye> http://mirror.nus.edu.sg/ubuntu/
<^k^> imwithye ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu/
<October21> imwithye: 你照者网上的source.list画瓢
<imwithye> deb http://mirror.nus.edu.sg/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse  这样就好么
<imwithye> 就是类似的 把url都改成这个
<October21> 嗯
<October21> 你的ubuntu是12.04？
<imwithye> 嗯。。我在用vagrant用了官方版本的box  没更新
<October21> vagrant？
<October21> 是什么？
<imwithye> 一个很好用的虚拟化部署的软件  配合virtual box用的
<imwithye> 还有哦。我想问下ubuntu是怎么访问仓库的。。。如果有多个镜像是不是就是从上到下，还是看哪个ping最低哦
<imwithye> source.list.d文件夹里的镜像是最低顺序么？
<black_angel> 蛋蛋不在呀
<October21> imwithye: 我一直是用ubuntu软件更新里设置源
<imwithye> 我只有命令行 : (
<October21>   /etc/apt/sources.list.d/里存放的是源列表
<tryit> 谁熟悉jquery的validation插件吗？
<October21> 比如说你添加的ppa的就在里面
<imwithye> 噢。 我看man里面讲The /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory provides a way to add sources.list entries in separate files. 所以我想他是扩展了source.list 但是我不知道ubuntu访问mirror的顺序是怎么样，是不是.d文件夹里的是最后才搜索的＝ ＝＃
<October21> 我自己添加的ppa源是更新的
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<October21> 扩展的source.list同样更新
<yunfan> 看到几款硬纸板做的家具 感觉还蛮不错的
<imwithye> 噢噢
<imwithye> 谢啦 October21
<October21> 我也不太熟悉
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 实在没招了，fedora19 ppc64+IBM power720，无法进入图形安装界面。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453859 实在没招了，fedora19 ppc64+IBM power720，无法进入图形安装界面。显示器：输入超出输入频率。 google半天也没出来个结果。转了转fedora的论坛也没个所以然来，提问就算了，英文只能看不
<imwithye> 不过很推荐去看看 vagrant 。。像我老是把电脑玩坏，他利用虚拟机把环境封装起来，比较好调试 特好用
<October21> 你是专业做测试的？
<October21> 我是业余，加上我是笔记本，运行虚拟机比较不方便
<lucky> test
<^k^> lucky:点点点.  21:48 
<imwithye> 不是。。因为有点强迫症哈哈
<October21> 虚拟机的还原很不错
<lucky> test
<^k^> lucky:点点点.  21:56 
<lucky> 为什么在我断网的情况下还能上irc呢？
<October21> 你怎么判断你掉了？
<lucky> October21: 我别的网页都打不开
<October21> 你这不是连上了
<lucky> October21: except 我们学校的主页
<lucky> October21: 可我irc不是网页啊
<lucky> October21: 我的irc是用chrome里的扩展
<October21> irc对网络带宽要求很低
<black_angel> lucky: 我的也是
<lucky> October21: gotcha
<lucky> black_angel: 真的吗？人妖
<October21> 我不习惯chrome
<black_angel> lucky: 你是在说你自己吧
<lucky> October21: 你习惯ff?
<October21> 嗯
<lucky> black_angel: 你到底是不是和我一样的情况？
<lucky> October21: 我其实也是先从ff开始的
<black_angel> lucky: chrome
<lucky> October21: 只是后来我发现我的ff出问题的频率比chrome多
<touparx> 现在ff跟chrome还有区别吗？
<touparx> 新版的ff几乎就是chrome，界面完全相同
<October21> 出什么问题？
<lucky> black_angel: 你用的什么桌面系统？
<black_angel> lucky: 这个有多大关系呀？
<lucky> touparx: 新版的ff?
<lucky> black_angel: 没说有关系
<touparx> lucky: 29还是28吧
<lucky> black_angel: 难道你不敢回答？
<lucky> touparx: 我咋么没看出来界面有什么太大的变化
<stardiviner> FF就一个，内存占用高，因为它的所有标签都是一个进程的，而chrome是一个标签一个进程，所以标签越多，chrome越卡，而ff相反。
<black_angel> lucky: win 7
<black_angel> lucky: 64-bit
<stardiviner> 所以当你标签并不多的时候，chrome可能快于ff，当然，这只是其中一个因素，还有渲染之类的主要因素，
<black_angel> lucky: 有毛关系呀
<touparx> lucky: 29 nightly
<October21> stardiviner: 其实你漏掉了一个间接的flash
<stardiviner> 我平常开个二三十个标签页，所以ff好，而且chrome下也没有vimperator
<lucky> touparx: 你原来是在说nightly啊
<stardiviner> October21: chrome内置的flash比ff好，ff一开flash就高占用
<lucky> black_angel: 谁说有关系的 你告诉我
<black_angel> lucky: 找抽
<October21> 所以说flash影响里fx
<lucky> October21: 你不用flash？
<touparx> October21: 现在不是html5么？flash还有用武之地啊？
<stardiviner> October21: 现在ff好多了，内存占用什么的也比较好了。
<stardiviner> 界面也改了。
<October21> touparx: 你在国外吧？
<stardiviner> 我依然最爱
<touparx> October21: 不怎么看flash，一般都直接block掉
<lucky> black_angel: for what?
<October21> lucky: flash可以按需开嘛
<touparx> October21: 国内
<stardiviner> touparx: 你有多少个a网站用html5视频的？
<stardiviner> youtube支持也才多久。。。
<October21> 哪来的html5
<black_angel> lucky: 桌面系统其实每个都差不多
<touparx> stardiviner: 不看A好多年了
<stardiviner> touparx: sorry, typo
<October21> 八字还没一撇
<touparx> stardiviner: 话说现在有A可以在线看？
<stardiviner> 除非下载下来看视频，不然很少能绕开flash的，而且github都还用着flash，我ff里有一次意外发现github提醒我flash版本不对。。。。
<lucky> October21: Oops...又到我不懂的领域了
<stardiviner> touparx: 不知道A为何物。。。
<Zeus007>  #!/bin/bash
<Zeus007> i=1
<Zeus007> while [ $i -lt 9 ]; do
<lucky> black_angel: 你为什么要抽我？
<Zeus007>  awk -F ; '{printf("%s",$($i))}' airss
<Zeus007>  let i=i+1
<Zeus007> done
<October21> d
<October21> d
<Zeus007> 各位帅哥，麻烦看下这段代码怎么改
<Zeus007> 运行不了
<black_angel> lucky: 桌面系统
<stardiviner> Zeus007: /topic
<October21> Zeus007: 不要刷屏
<lucky> black_angel: Orz
<Zeus007> sorry
<stardiviner> 不看topic，随便paste东西的人一律 /ignore
<lucky> October21: why r u so professional?
<lucky> stardiviner: 我怎么没见过你？
<stardiviner> lucky: Are u joking ?
<stardiviner> lucky: 我还没见过你呢。。。。。
<October21> lucky: 我很菜
<lucky> stardiviner: 我tab你要打好多个字母呢
<stardiviner> lucky: 这频道百余年前便已有我的存在。
<lucky> October21: 如果你很菜，那我成什么了
<stardiviner> lucky: 因为star开头的人不少。。。说明这些字母热门。。。
<lucky> stardiviner: 这么多人想做star
<stardiviner> lucky: 那你就是门外汉。。。。
<stardiviner> lucky: 来自一个小说，叫做，“演算师”
<lucky> stardiviner: 你也是professional吗？
<October21> lucky: 我们都是初学者
<stardiviner> lucky: 里面有一种， “星辰演算”， 我很喜欢这种，所以就改了nick，以前我的nick是Evanescence
<stardiviner> lucky: 不是，潜水居多
<lucky> stardiviner:你和october21谁厉害？
<stardiviner> lucky: 当然 October21 厉害啦
<October21> stardiviner: 谦虚就是骄傲哦
<stardiviner> lucky: 其实他是大神的马甲。。。
<lucky> October21: 你怎么还是初学者？我第一次来irc就是在你的引领之下啊
<stardiviner> lucky: .....
<lucky> stardiviner: I know him,你看上去更像马甲 XD
<stardiviner> lucky: .... 我这拉风的nick哪里像马甲了？
<October21> lucky: 我只是推荐你到一个可以找到帮助的地方
<October21> 我也是摸索的
<black_angel> hey, guys, x86_64 的 linux 版本能够安装在单核 32 位机器上吗？
<lucky> stardiviner: Because I never saw u before...
<lucky> black_angel: 原来你也是fish
<black_angel> lucky: 什么 fish 呀？
<lucky> black_angel: 菜鸟
<black_angel> lucky: 吃了你
<stardiviner> lucky: 你检查下irclog, 我这nick很早就出现了，如果你查Evanescence，更加早。
<lucky> stardiviner: I'm kidding u
<lucky> stardiviner: 你是学生吗
<lucky> stardiviner: 我倒现在都还不知道怎么查irclog呢
<imganquan> =,-
<lucky> black_angel: 我之前还以为你是大神呢
<black_angel> lucky: 哈哈，很好
<lucky> imganquan: 这个符号是什么意思？
<black_angel> lucky: -,=
<lucky> black_angel: 对，什么意思？
<black_angel> lucky: 一个单眼皮，一个双眼皮
<black_angel> 如何将镜像里的所有文件拿下来，在本地建一个镜像呢?
<stardiviner> lucky 掉线了？
<October21> 你要当站长啦
<October21> 掉了
<stardiviner> October21: 难道他女朋友把他拖下海了？
<October21> luck本来就是妹子，哪来的女朋友
<October21> 你还是老irc用户
<stardiviner> October21: maji ???
<stardiviner> October21: 额。。。。
<stardiviner> October21: 我对这频道里的妹子一点都不熟。。。。哪个是也不知道。。。
<October21> 我也不清楚
<stardiviner> October21: ....
<October21> 能来这里的妹子不一般啊
<stardiviner> October21: 你这个大忽悠。。。。
<stardiviner> October21: 还好吧，感觉也算正常概率。
<October21> lucky的确是我介绍来irc的
<October21> 其他的我就不知道里
<October21> 我没忽悠，只是实话实说
<stardiviner> October21: 原来如此，信了
<October21> 下次好好表现啊
<jiero> 好好表现吧。
 * jiero 摸摸 October21
<October21> 潜伏得够深啊
<jiero> October21: 你潜水再深也能被捞上来
<stardiviner> October21: 下次估计又忘记了。。。。
<stardiviner> 我只知道Maya以为女娃子
<stardiviner> 以为/一位
<October21> stardiviner: hightlight
<stardiviner> jiero: 摸摸
<jiero> stardiviner:  嗯。她是把自己是女当回事的
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 抱抱 stardiviner
<stardiviner> October21: highlight不好，这样lucky每次说话我都会看到，有点烦扰。
<stardiviner> jiero: 最近怎么样？我这边冻死了，
<stardiviner> jiero: 没有被子阿。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 被子之类的，用被套装衣服凑合也行啊
<October21> irssi对nick的行为可以定制嘛？
<stardiviner> 打算通宵了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 那样更加容易感冒。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 买睡袋。睡袋。穿很厚很厚
<October21> 在哪里啊？
<jiero> stardiviner: 钻进去睡，只换内衣内裤。
<stardiviner> October21: 现在冬天，没有被子哪里都冷，要么你不在中国，要么在热带。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 还可以在南半球，那里是夏天。
<stardiviner> jiero: 不错的想法，很便捷，我考虑下。
<jiero> stardiviner: 你去阿根廷过暑假
<October21> 澳洲冬天怎么样？
<stardiviner> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> October21: 不同地方不一样。
<October21> stardiviner: 你怎么没杯子？
<stardiviner> jiero: 说起来，jiero，我意外的看到你的weibo上的照片，很帅气阿
<jiero> stardiviner: 前几天买了乌拉圭的纯牛奶
<stardiviner> October21: 没带来。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 帅气？
<jiero> lol
<October21> stardiviner: 你在哪里工作？
<stardiviner> jiero: 。。。。。这是啥情况，，，没听说过乌拉圭。。。。
<October21> 足球
<stardiviner> jiero: right，帅气，嗯，更准确的说是干净，很干净的男孩子
<jiero> stardiviner: 乌拉圭是夹在巴西阿根廷和大西洋之间的国家
<stardiviner> October21: 足球只知道巴西，其实我娱乐很少看的，最多的娱乐就是电影和音乐，看过非常多的电影。。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 这就比较明了了
<jiero> stardiviner: 山地挺多，南美瑞士
<stardiviner> October21: 金华，刚过去
<October21> 火腿
<stardiviner> October21: 哈哈，
<jiero> stardiviner: 干净？照片怎么能折射现实 。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 真的感觉挺干净的一个男孩子，有点像小说里的风格，高一学生样。
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 欢迎测试retmux, tmux备份/恢复工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453860 支持备份/恢复： - sessions - windows 以及window 序号。比如你以前是1, 2, 8, 9恢复后一样 - split in window，以及各个pane的layout 也就是split的布局 - pane的内容 - 以及pane 内容的颜色，高亮等 (ansi escape) 详细说明，截图，安装等看这
<^k^>  ─> ： https://github.com/sk1418/retmux 自己写好后，试用2周，没发现什么大问题。欢迎测试 统计信息: 发表于 由 sk1418 — 2013- …
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃。没有我的照片啊。weibo
<stardiviner> jiero: 有阿，那个拿着熊拍照的那个
<jiero> 。。。好吧，我一般看人只看眼睛嘴和脸。。。
<jiero> lol
<October21> 罗姐在irc贴图时，我有幸一睹
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<stardiviner> October21: 长得怎么样？很漂亮的男孩子？？？？
<October21> 很秀气
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。你见过吧。
<stardiviner> October21: 还是说罗姐这个名字注定了像女孩子？
<jiero> stardiviner: 我都有你的
<stardiviner> jiero: 是的，确实很秀气。
<stardiviner> jiero: 不过咱们是同病相怜。。。。没资格说你。。。。
<October21> stardiviner: 那只是戏称
<jiero> stardiviner: 把左右改成对称的就发现，我的左右脸差异很大。
<freeflying> linux下用啥照片处理软件
<jiero> stardiviner: ？你也是看起来小哈。
<jiero> freeflying: 你想怎么管理？
<stardiviner> freeflying: 一般用gimp，其他还有很多，搜索 Linux image manipulation
<jiero> freeflying: 你是要管理软件吧
<jiero> freeflying: gthumb如果没bug就好了
<freeflying> jiero, 我就是要修个证件照
<stardiviner> jiero: 是阿，真是一个悲剧，我认识的女生大多认我做弟弟。。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 。没简单地。
<jiero> stardiviner: 哈哈
<jiero> stardiviner: 同样。
<freeflying> jiero, android上呢
<jiero> freeflying: 我没有 android
 * jiero 不知道证件照怎么修怎么修。
<October21> freeflying: android上的大是美化
<jiero> freeflying: 如果你够有心花4分钟看教程，gimp就可以
<jiero> freeflying: 4分钟就够了 cage tool
<stardiviner> freeflying: 如果你会用photoshop，那么gimp你也会，如果你想找个简单的，就搜索linux图片修改程序，还有很多其他选择
<freeflying> jiero, 发来我看看
<jiero> stardiviner: 我竟然被很多小我不少人，叫小白兔。
<freeflying> stardiviner, 不会ps
<stardiviner> jiero: 证件？不明白
<stardiviner> jiero: .... 这个。。。
<jiero> freeflying: http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-tool-cage.html
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: 4.10. The Cage Tool
<stardiviner> jiero: 我出去通常是最小的，虽然我其实是年龄最大的。。。别人都觉得我是高中生。我最通通常说，我其实30岁啦！！！！
<stardiviner> jie
<stardiviner> jiero: 然后他们一脸的诧异。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。我和一个女孩一起蒙蔽法国人们。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: very funny
<jiero> stardiviner: 她  22 ，说自己30，我26，她说我16.哈哈。
<stardiviner> jiero: 哈哈。
<jiero> stardiviner: 因为那法国人里有个16的法国帅哥。
<October21> freeflying: android上pixlr express不错
<stardiviner> jiero: 我靠。。
<October21> autodesk出的免费软件
<jiero> stardiviner: 不过我印象里澳大利亚16岁的男孩都比我高
<freeflying> October21, 能处理证件照?
<stardiviner> jiero: 外国人（美洲，非洲等）通常比中国人高，
<jiero> stardiviner: 澳大利亚13岁男孩的高度感觉就能超过我了
<jiero> stardiviner: 法国人矮的多啊。
<jiero> stardiviner: 好多不够高的。
<jiero> stardiviner: 以前见得不少法国人都矮。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 不是吧？没听说法国普遍矮阿，日本倒是普遍矮， 不过牛奶计划之后就改善不少
<jiero> 好吧，比我矮就是矮
<October21> freeflying: 有修补功能
<stardiviner> jiero: 你多高？
<jiero> 我是基准高度
<jiero> 就当180cm吧。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我靠，180cm还基准高度，我都190啦›。。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我也就168cm
<jiero> stardiviner: 基准就是矮的意思啊。
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 基准是基本高度好吧，所以应该是高的意思嘛
<jiero> stardiviner: 我在儿时长大的院里高度倒数第一啊。
<stardiviner> 肚子饿了，去拿点东西吃。很快回来
<October21> 记得火腿啊
<jiero> October21: 记得吃火鸡腿啊
<jiero> freeflying: 成么？
<jiero> freeflying: 证件照到底要求是什么。我不推崇后期处理技法。。。
 * jiero 推崇前期做好准备。
<October21> 你有烧设备
<jiero> October21: 不需要多好。
<freeflying> jiero, 我试试
<jiero> October21: 300元的设备就够了，所以手机都够300元了。
<jiero> October21: 300元的摄像头也行
<stardiviner> I'm back
<October21> 证件照要洗，怎么没有求
<October21> 要求
<stardiviner> 晚上吃苹果会不会遇见鬼？
<October21> 我感觉在手机上处理证件照还是不靠谱
<October21> stardiviner: 对牙齿不好
<stardiviner> October21: 找人弄一下也蛮方便的阿
<stardiviner> October21: 我今晚通宵了。。。。没办法。。。没被子的孩子。。。
<October21> 你什么工作，加班？
<stardiviner> 必胜客服务员
<October21> 兼职？
<stardiviner> October21: 全职，这就是我的工作。。。
<October21> 嗯，我也要去工作了
<happyaron> stardiviner: 加油吧
<October21> 我大四了
<happyaron> October21: 在哪实习？
<stardiviner> happyaron: 。。。。right，
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴总好
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐好
<October21> 明年去东莞
<happyaron> October21: 卖身么。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙蛙好
<black_angel> 东莞好地方呀
<October21> 东莞唯美
<happyaron> black_angel: 他是去工作有木有
 * happyaron 好吧歪楼了。。。
 * black_angel 一边工作一边在东莞玩嘛
<stardiviner> happyaron: 收到
<happyaron> black_angel: 我说他是不是去卖身了。。。
<October21> 干我们这行的的注定要去偏远的地方
<stardiviner> 这么晚了大家都不睡觉！
<happyaron> October21: 你是哪行的？
<stardiviner> 是要通宵的节奏么？
<happyaron> 有心事睡不着啊。
<October21> happyaron: 我学的是无机非金属材料工程
<happyaron> October21: 本科还是博士？
<October21> 本科
<happyaron> 额
<stardiviner> happyaron: 为啥直接挑过研究生了呢？
<October21> 主要就是水泥，陶瓷
<stardiviner> 本科就是个悲剧。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
<October21> 马克波罗瓷砖就是唯美的
<happyaron> stardiviner: 他那专业能就业的要么本科要么博士
 * jiero 感觉自己一直在回避 happyaron 。
<happyaron> jiero: 额。。。肿么了？
 * jiero 不知道。
<October21> happyaron: 你不要看到材料就觉得……
 * jiero 肯定是在自嘲+自卑。
<stardiviner> jiero: 你都自卑了，那我该怎么办阿？
<jiero> stardiviner: 你可以继续自傲下去
<October21> jiero: happyaron 是博士？
<stardiviner> jiero: 对，我向来自傲。
<jiero> October21: 不是
<October21> jiero: 为啥回避？
<jiero> October21: 我好象没回避博士的。。。
<jiero> October21: 这里一队博士。。。
<October21> 我瞎猜的
<happyaron> October21: 这频道里还有好几个博士/博士后经常出没捏。
<stardiviner> 因为 happyaron 长得帅！
<happyaron> October21: 比如 roylez tenzu 这样的
<October21> tenzu是教授吧？
<jiero> 因为 happyaron 是齐眉大侠
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> ;)
<jiero> 看。我的眉毛都分开了
<October21> 有照片吗？
<happyaron> 有流传吧，lol
<October21> 能否传看一下？
<stardiviner> 为啥这里没有帅哥美女呢？求帅哥美女以养眼。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> stardiviner: 你就是啊。
<stardiviner> jiero: 还不够级别。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 帅哥美女网上一搜一队
<freeflying> happyaron, gimp不是说改回单窗口了吗
<happyaron> stardiviner: 女的在这里本来就稀有啦。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我偶然发现的，跟踪 小熊碰到的。
<October21> 这里的人是活动的
<happyaron> freeflying: 好像只是有单窗口支持吧
<jiero> stardiviner: 不过不是在这里
<stardiviner> jiero: 就像The Social Network里Mark说的那样，要身边朋友的，比较“真实的”
<October21> freeflying: 那是新版的
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。就算不真实，跟上去就真了
<jiero> stardiviner: 我发现的定则1个月不联系，以后就不会再容易联系了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我倒是很想搜索下ROSI的真实身份。。。。
<jiero> 谁是 ROSI
<October21> 同求
<stardiviner> jiero: 一个很稚气的女模特。。。。照片写真我都很喜欢的那种风格，你可以搜索下
<stardiviner> jiero: 身材没话说，是我看过很多美女图片里最符合我的完美要求的
<mao_> gimp 求教学。
<jiero> stardiviner: weibo上跟着的设计师， http://www.weibo.com/songsc
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 新浪微博注册
<stardiviner> mao_: Google it
<October21> 我的gimp竟然是2.8
<jiero> stardiviner: 我一般只看脸和眼睛和嘴。。。
<jiero> lol
<mao_> stardiviner, 谷歌不到完整详细的。
<October21> freeflying: 2.8有单窗口模式
<October21> mao_: 有手册，听说有翻译
<jiero> freeflying: 单窗口没啥意思啊。
<stardiviner> jiero: 下次你可以测试下自己会经常关注哪些点，其实可能自己都没有意识到。我通常会关注脸，尤其是轮廓，皮肤的肤色，身材，发型，眼睛，笑容，等等，关注点很多。因为实在看过太多美女照片了，技能有所提升
<stardiviner> mao_: 中文版的手册有阿
<jiero> stardiviner: 我没想要关注美女。。。所以。就没想那么多
<mao_> October21, 我那次专门找了一下，在官方网址上也是不完全翻译的手册
<jiero> stardiviner: 家里人现在都不问我漂亮与否，因为我的标准太没用了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 通常对于美女，我只干一件事情，那就是把她们「爬虫爬下来。。。。
<jiero> ？
<mao_> 完成的感觉都不到40%
<October21> 有一些教程，不过是英文
<jiero> 干嘛呐。。。
<October21> 我找到一些小教程
<jiero> mao_: 不提倡用 gimp哈
<stardiviner> jiero: 额。。。难道你喜欢温柔贤淑的？
<October21> 都是基本的
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃。我喜欢有朝气的。
<October21> 想学好一点，我发现gimp吧不错
<jiero> stardiviner: 从小到大喜欢的都是有男孩子性格的女孩。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我什么类型都控。。。。主控萝莉型。。。。
<jiero> 或者什么是男孩子。。。
<stardiviner> 少女型是主控
<stardiviner> jiero: 那时因为你自己本身太安静了
<jiero> stardiviner: 我在克制自己。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我是安静的时候很安静，玩的时候也很贪玩。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我从小就一直在克制自己。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 为什么？
<jiero> lol
<mao_> jiero, 萝莉，御姐还有什么，求科普。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我一直克制到要求自己不对任何事情都过于上心
<jiero> mao_: 什么？女王？
<jiero> mao_ 腾腾有女王。
<jiero> happyaron: 有女王
<mao_> jiero, 女王和御姐一类吧
<jiero> 哦。我也不知道啊
<jiero> 什么是女王
<jiero> 什么是御姐
<mao_> jiero, 难道sm专指女王。。。
<jiero> mao_: sm是啥。我一直都没明白记住。
<jiero> 感觉很遥远。
<stardiviner> mao_: 萝莉，御姐，女王，少女，妈妈，腹黑，大叔，Gay，Les，Bi，CS，伪娘，。。。都控。。。。爱好广泛。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
 * jiero 希望允许多夫多妻
<mao_> stardiviner, 。。。。人才呀。。
<October21> stardiviner: 来者不拒啊
<jiero> 所以根本不需要结婚。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 我极度自私。
<October21> 恐婚？
<^k^> jiero: define:女王 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:女王 not defined.
<^k^> jiero: define:御姐 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:御姐 not defined.
<stardiviner> jiero: 这种style我喜欢，我喜欢别人不要对我抱有很大期望，我觉得那是负担，我装得很没有动力，但是心里却很汹涌。
<stardiviner> mao_: October21 是阿，
<stardiviner> mao_: October21 这才是新时代的控嘛。
<jiero> stardiviner: 期望。。。
<October21> jiero: 你没遇到你想追的人
<jiero> October21: 碰到了，我也会让出去
<jiero> October21: 因为自恋？
<jiero> 哈哈
<mao_> stardiviner,  都喜欢，那叫什么控。。
<jiero> October21: 喜欢的人太多了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我觉得这算是常态，对于我们这样安静的男孩子来说
 * jiero 喜欢 stardiviner 喜欢 lainme
<stardiviner> mao_: 。。。。不知道。。。。
 * jiero 喜欢 happyaron
<October21> jiero: 我想知道你怎么顶住个方面压力的
<jiero> October21: 我具有极度强大的遗忘能力。。。
 * jiero 可以选择性遗忘几乎任何事情。
 * jiero 喜欢 MeaCulpa
<stardiviner> jiero: 这是很强的手段。。。。一般人学不会的
<October21> stardiviner: 你也截然一身？
<jiero> stardiviner: 所以我生活很真空
<jiero> stardiviner: 记忆力相当弱。
<jiero> 积累了的只有时间的废物
<jiero> 这样的我，是不能结婚的。
<jiero> 哈哈
<stardiviner> October21: 我也喜欢一个人自由自在，我其实也喜欢身边有个人，但是发现和我感兴趣的东西一样的人几乎没有，于是我就放弃了。
<stardiviner> 也没有放弃吧，只是暂时不打算大规模搜索了。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 所以不要找完全一样的，追求不一样的哈。
<stardiviner> jiero: right，结婚是件很恐怖的事情，除非两个人做好了准备去面对。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我不喜欢这样的关系。
<jiero> stardiviner: 社会关系。
<stardiviner> 我喜欢能聊得来的人，我这个很喜欢聊，叫做神侃。。。。
<October22> stardiviner: 兴趣可以培养嘛
<stardiviner> jiero: 我感觉我们两个的自传比较多阿。。。。
<stardiviner> October22: 还有思想上的不同。。。。我很受不了女人的一些思想。（大多数女的都有的那种）。于是我也通常觉得如果找女朋友，一定要找像个男孩子一样的女孩子。。。。
<October22> 你这就大男子主义了
<stardiviner> 虽然女人因为哪些我讨厌的思想也同时让我觉得可爱。但是我总是不允许讨厌的东西在可爱的东西上面。
<October22> 男女有别，女生心思细腻些
<stardiviner> October22: 真的有很多不同的，，，，男女之间，太多了。。。。
<stardiviner> October22: 以至于我觉得改变她们几乎不可能，于是还是改变我自己来得实在。
<October22> 你这不是很好吗？
<stardiviner> October22: 说得简单点，就是把女生传说中所谓的心情不好那几天的状态当作常态，那就是我不喜欢的部分了。
<stardiviner> October22: 不好，一点都不好，我会喜欢女人可爱的一面，但是有坏的一面在，我就不要。
<mao_> 男人能不能了解女人，这本身就值得探讨。。。
<stardiviner> mao_: 我也赞同这个观点。
<stardiviner> mao_: 男人和女人的思维根本性上存在不同。
<October22> 我一直觉得自己没遇到那个人，所以就压抑自己。
<October22> 也不想着这些事
<stardiviner> mao_: 比如男人所谓的了解女人，去送花，只是重复成功的概率事件。
<stardiviner> mao_: 假如一个男人像女人一样喜欢花，然后送花，这我觉得才叫了解。。。
<gcell> 龙井qq发2013版本了
<stardiviner> October22: 其实我感觉大多数人都找不到对的另一半，这是一个现实问题。
<mao_> stardiviner, 我听过这么一句话，男人不需要懂女人，这需要爱她们就好。。。
<mao_> stardiviner, 我听过这么一句话，男人不需要懂女人，只需要爱她们就好。。。
<stardiviner> mao_: 我记得这是一个美国的啥女权主义者说的好像。
<October22> 我不这样认为，我认为是性格导致的
<October22> 我还是比较独
<mao_> 男人和女人是不是两个物种呀？。。。我觉得应该是吧。
<stardiviner> mao_: 是这样的阿，“爱”是男女之间沟通的唯一理由，但是这个爱太虚无，而且说来就来，说走就走，而且爱其实也是行为的表现，不是什么一见钟情。说以仅仅靠性激素什么的无法维持，所以送花还是必须的，所以所谓的爱，依然是不可解的。
<stardiviner> October22: 性格当然也是一部分。但是性格就像你的相貌，作为其中的一些辅助条件。
<stardiviner> October22: 最重要的是打动心的东西。
<October22> 这个我同意
<mao_> stardiviner, 对，就是打动人心，可你就是不知道怎么打动，和她们想要什么?..
<stardiviner> October22: 我不是说虚无的东西，而是传说中那种心跳加快，感觉很温暖的那种东西，我亲身经历过，所以个人觉得那才是我认为的爱情。
<October22> 但是你貌似偏激了，你太追求完美了
<October22> 你不允许不完美的地方
<mao_> 爱情应该是温暖的像阳光的那种感觉吧
<mao_> 或者激烈的像玫瑰？
<stardiviner> mao_: 最经典的其实不是有意为之，而是在意外中打动她们。就像在野外求生。拼死拉住她的手这种，而不是生日那天弄一个浪漫party。
<stardiviner> October22: right，我比较追求完美，但是其实如果有80%符合，我也觉得很不错了。是不是我要求太高了。。。。
<October22> 嗯
<stardiviner> October22: 可能我电影看太多了。。。。实在太多了。。。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<October22> 我觉得你的想法不粗错，但不要忽略了一些附加的东西
<October22> 不然成了柏拉图式的爱情
<mao_> October22, 没有纯粹的爱情，这个我同意。
<stardiviner> October22: mao_ 不对，我没有说忽略附加的东西，其实我前面就表明了，附加的东西存在的一些必要性。。。。
<October22> 鲜花固然不能代表爱情，但也不是你什么都不做吧？
<stardiviner> October22: 其实我感觉柏拉图式的爱情才是最纯洁的，我倒是很向往。
<jiero> October22: 其实，一般女的觉得我心思更细腻。。。。
<October22> 这不，被我说中了
<stardiviner> October22: 我是说男人送花并不在根本上了解女人，以及为什么喜欢花。但是并不是说送花是不必要的。
 * jiero 不了解什么是爱情。
 * jiero 只有兴趣
<stardiviner> jiero: 现在女生大条的变多了
<jiero> 所谓爱，是喜欢的过去沉积式
<mao_> stardiviner, 如果真的分析起来，爱情其实是后来才产生的，要比婚姻晚。
<stardiviner> jiero: 不错的解释，我蛮喜欢
<jiero> stardiviner: 嗯。
<jiero> stardiviner:  :)
<mao_> stardiviner, 我赞成你说的 送花。
<stardiviner> mao_: 如果假设婚姻是远古社会雄性把雌性当作财产的捆绑形式的话，确实早很多
<mao_> stardiviner, 我赞成你说的 送花只是为了讨好女人，不是真的懂女人。
<October22> jiero: 你没开始，怎么沉淀？
 * jiero 曾经只想从同志中寻找女朋友，同志都少，女朋友就不提了
<stardiviner> mao_: 是吧，不错
<stardiviner> jiero: 找个lesbian。
<jiero> October22: 呃。我有喜欢很多人，但是时间沉积没有多少
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我以后要向着全控的方向发展，萝莉，伪娘，大叔，女王，御姐，。。。都凑齐了，娶回家。
<jiero> October22: 不论什么样的爱都是，不只是爱情
<October22> 博爱啊
<stardiviner> jiero: 这个愿望怎么样？
<jiero> stardiviner: 婚姻的意义就是财产？
<jiero> stardiviner: 只要你不结婚。你可以。 :)
<jiero> stardiviner: 控大叔？
<stardiviner> October22: 做韦小宝和段正淳阿。
<stardiviner> jiero: 至少最开始可能是。
<mao_> jiero, 婚姻真的是财产的一种形式。
<stardiviner> jiero: 大叔我也控
<October22> 这就是YY
<jiero> mao_: 也是。当世界都是积极自由的时候追求消极自由是会被当成蠢材的
<mao_> 咱们不知道有没有人读过 恩格斯的 国家的起源什么的 名字记不牢了，，里面关于婚姻 ，财产分析的很深刻，。。。
<mao_> 当然是以前的社会了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 没错，推荐你看一个小书，sloth, 一本黑色的小书,七宗罪之一，懒惰。
<stardiviner> mao_: 没有读过，但是能被猜测到。
<jiero> 懒惰。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 里面先是写，教你怎么准备好食物，以及算好食物的卡路里，还有其他的，然后教你躺在床上，每天，然后懒惰的只需要在床边拿食物就好。把什么都做到最懒惰化，简单说就是把生活需要降到最低，把行动降到最少。
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃。我曾经要求写过食品列表。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 然后后面讲一种现代的新型懒惰，就是比如白领，每天上班，下班，每天重复，但是心里一点动力都没有，心里是懒惰的，虽然行动在大多数人的观念看来不算是懒惰。
<stardiviner> 这是一种真正的懒惰。所以叫做七宗罪之一。
<jiero> stardiviner: 降低了某处，然后其他地方可以投入
<October22> 怎么都这么高端，我看书少。:(
<jiero> stardiviner: 当发现有误或有兴趣的时候再投入。这也算罪 :)? 没有人具有无线精力啊。
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。第二个啊。
<stardiviner> October22: 我也是在书店里偶然发现的，一本100多页的小书，竟然要45元。。。。。但是我在书店里用半个小时看完后，还是买了，当作收藏。
<jiero> stardiviner: 确实。不过我觉得我早就知道了。。。。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 是的，作者的真正意图是说第二种。
<jiero> stardiviner: 最懒惰的是最聪明的。好像高中看到的一种描述。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我是看了这个后才明白的。那个时候我刚上大学，开学前在外面买东西，逛书店发现的。
<jiero> stardiviner: 所有聪明的事情，都是为了偷懒
<stardiviner> jiero: 懒惰也能产生某种智慧，比如家用小型自动吸尘器。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 哈。
<stardiviner> jiero: 那个玩意儿代表着懒惰潮流的开始，算是一个标志吧
<mao_> 懒惰催生现代科技和文明。
<jiero> stardiviner: 嗯。
<stardiviner> mao_: 是的。机器就是最好的证明。
<October22> 看你们讨论我就觉得自己看
<October22> 逻辑太差了
<jiero> October22: 现在已经到了懒惰也能意识到的程度了，用你觉得最合适的办法做事，若那不成，你就要看看是设计者不够好，还是你自己不够好
<stardiviner> October22: 你也可以发表观点阿，一个理论说，民主就是这样杂糅的结果，不管结果是否是最好的或者最坏的，其实通常都不会是最好的结果，而是中庸的结果。
<stardiviner> October22: 所以任何人，包括你，都是讨论的一分子。
<jiero> 民主不是中庸，民主是维持旧有
<jiero> 当新人进军的时候他们没有那么多资源，需要靠一些手段，但是等他们成长之后，有了资源，就用资源限制更新一代。
<jiero> 这是世界永恒的斗争哈。
<October22> stardiviner: 你文科吧？
<stardiviner> jiero: 是的，都已经给懒惰的一部分找聪明的说法了。但是其实这样也好。懒惰一直被冠以七宗罪之一的名声，其实就像色欲一样，也是推动人类文明前进的一个。
<stardiviner> October22: 我理科。。。但是我数学高考就刚及格，语文却139分。。。诧异的我没话说。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 从动机出发。。。
 * jiero 语文和数学都 50分 多点，150分题目
<stardiviner> jiero: 有点像是当今社会裙带关系内的一部分因素阿
<jiero> stardiviner: 人类的原理，就成了，充分利用可用资源。大多数人都是这样过活的。。。
 * jiero 知道不遵守这个原则的人会被歧视。。
 * jiero 不再设想能充分利用任何东西了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 就像性本论一样，性本论说性是驱动社会的本源因素。其实就像人类看作动物一样，繁衍，活动，资源，都是动物化表现。所以日本有位大师曾说，人类从未进化过。
<October22> 晚安，休息去也！
<jiero> stardiviner: 但是人类成功的分散了精力到别的地方。
<jiero> 前几天看到的是，你的思维越是扩展，你就越难得到安逸的生活
<stardiviner> jiero: 我们要打破规则，我一定要去打破那些规则，就像小说里的反叛主角一样，要将那雄伟的天启城摧毁。
<jiero> stardiviner: ...
<stardiviner> jiero: 这是表示越聪明就越难幸福的本质表达么？
<jiero> stardiviner: 并不是。聪明也可以视野狭隘。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我的奶奶很聪明，但是她把很多别人看作不同的事情，看作同类的。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我表示我似乎理解，但是无法找到一个和你说的类似的话来表述以及证明我是正确理解了你要表达的意思。
<jiero> stardiviner: 趋异，趋同。
<stardiviner> jiero: 这个趋异，趋同。我就不明白了，和前面的人类分散思维，精力有啥关联？
<jiero> 潜意识可以改变，我喜欢把事情看作差异越来越大；而另一些人看同样地事情，看作差异变小。
<jiero> 目前的国家意志是，梦想，但是趋同
<stardiviner> 觉个稍微易懂的例子。
<stardiviner> 哦，我明白了
<stardiviner> 我靠，这下我明白了。
<stardiviner> 表示赞同。
<stardiviner> 但是趋同和趋异其实感觉会存在交叉带。而这部分会比你我想象的大。而且这个灰色地带人们的行为到底是趋同还是趋异并没有确定性。
<jiero> stardiviner:  http://www.ted.com/talks/jonathan_haidt_humanity_s_stairway_to_self_transcendence.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Jonathan Haidt: Religion, evolution, and the ecstasy of self-transcendence | Video on TED.com
<jiero> stardiviner: 这人讲的挺不错的
<jiero> stardiviner: 整体还是具备趋同的感觉，如果追求的是英雄主义，暴发户文化。
 * jiero 个人想法。
<jiero> 错了，是个人看法
<happyaron> 我正在疯狂一把，大家等着吧。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我回头看看，现在看不了，二手小笔记本，ff一开flash就立马自动关机。。。。
<happyaron> 因为感情。
<stardiviner> happyaron: 你什么情况？
 * jiero 摸摸 happyaron
<stardiviner> happyaron: 你要告白么？
<happyaron> stardiviner: 等我疯狂完了再说。
<jiero> happyaron: 你要求婚了？
<stardiviner> happyaron: 向谁？
<jiero> happyaron: 还是你要买房子了！！
<happyaron> jiero: 没，更纠结的情况啦。
<stardiviner> happyaron: 你要破处！！！？？？
<happyaron> stardiviner: 我爱的那个呗。
<jiero> stardiviner: 他早破了
<happyaron> stardiviner: 毛线，那不叫疯狂一把。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我还是处男的说，求破处阿。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 要孩子了么。。。
<jiero> :(
<stardiviner> happyaron: 破处不疯狂，啥疯狂。
<happyaron> jiero: 额，不是那个方向啦。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我也是处男
<stardiviner> jiero: 同是天涯沦落人。。。
<happyaron> stardiviner: 精神上比那更疯狂。
<alvin_rxg> 出轨？
<jiero> happyaron: 完蛋了。你们要分居？
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 你被勾引出来了？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: nnd 不要往坏了想。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好久不见你了
<stardiviner> happyaron: 3P？
<happyaron> jiero: 啥。。。
<alvin_rxg> 这不是周末了么……
<happyaron> stardiviner: 和肉体无关。
<stardiviner> happyaron: 求婚？
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。她信基督了。
<jiero> :( 表示理解不能。
<happyaron> 都不是……
<stardiviner> 我也表示猜测推理不能。
<happyaron> 好啦，等疯狂完了，再考虑和大家交代情况。
<stardiviner> 求解释
<jiero> happyaron: 无论如何，希望你把握疯狂。
<jiero> happyaron: 别忘了留下纪录片
<stardiviner> happyaron: 啥时候给答案阿？今晚的话，我就等着。
<happyaron> jiero: 你这句话弄得我压力山大呀。
<happyaron> stardiviner: 那你等不到啦
<alvin_rxg> 直播 ooxx
<stardiviner> happyaron: 我也想看纪录片。。。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 我说了和肉体无关啦。
<happyaron> stardiviner: 这个应该是不会有地。
<stardiviner> happyaron: 明天？明天我SMS jiero问。
<jiero> 。。。
<happyaron> stardiviner: 就你这耐心估计等不到了……
<stardiviner> happyaron: 很久么？难道一个星期，一个月之久？
<jiero> 疯狂这么久 happyaron 真的是超人了
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 疯狂老鼠么
<stardiviner> happyaron: anyway，祝福你先。
<happyaron> stardiviner: 谢谢
<happyaron> jiero: 你这形容的……当然我不是超人哈。
<stardiviner> happyaron: 这是咱们应该做的。
<stardiviner> jiero: 难道 happyaron 已经玩过3P，所以成超人了？
 * jiero 祝福 happyaron
<jiero> ...
<happyaron> stardiviner: 没有啦
<alvin_rxg> windows 下边有什么好玩的游戏嘛？…
<happyaron> jiero: 严格来说我也处哈～
<stardiviner> jiero: 我以后全控到手后，也要玩NP。
<jiero> happyaron: 不会吧。。。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 扫雷
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 做的真的比linux下的好多了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 和linux下相同的游戏啊。
<alvin_rxg> win 8 扫雷都没有…
<stardiviner> happyaron: 什么叫严格来说？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 反正上面的游戏质量比linux上好很多……
<happyaron> stardiviner: 这个我先呵呵呵一下吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 可以 crawl webtile
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 他俩没钱买避孕套
<jiero> ...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你没钱买
 * happyaron 不要这样黑啊 alvin_rxg 
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 玩 crawl  还不如玩 te4 ..
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: RA2
<jiero> alvin_rxg: te4玩了几天，好无聊。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: crawl 没有剧情的，更无聊啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: te4那叫破烂剧情
<alvin_rxg> 也可以了…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我投票给了 hedgewars
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩这个，好玩 http://www.lgdb.org/game/zod_engine
<gcell> 你们的gedit和nautilus有频繁崩溃现象吗？
<happyaron> gcell: 用kde吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你有机会皈依df了。
<happyaron> gcell: unity也行啊
<happyaron> 额，用unity还是得用它俩。
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 现在是你投入 dwarf fortress 阵营的好机会
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<jiero> alvin_rxg: http://www.thedarkmod.com/
<kves> jiero ... ⇪ The Dark Mod - Stealth Gaming in a Gothic Steampunk World
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 现在更是你投入扫雷啊，植物大战僵尸啊，这种阵营的好机会
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我其实一直想要玩这个，不过还是没显卡！
<jiero> happyaron: 就像我刚才说的一样，我把所有游戏都看作不同分类，很多人就能看作同类。。。
<gcell> happyaron: kdeN久以前用过回头试试，unity不喜，试过较早的一个版本，很残废的感觉
<gcell> happyaron: 再说了，我Fedora，没有unity的包
<jiero> gcell 用 e18
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你还活着么？
<happyaron> gcell: 我已经用会KDE很久啦
<happyaron> gcell: 现在真的不赖
<happyaron> jiero: enlightenment受三星资助之后也无节操了。
<stardiviner> jiero: Game 怎么没有screenshot ?
<stardiviner> happyaron: FVWM? stumpwm, xmonad, awesome. subtle, dwm,
<jiero> happyaron: 。节操是三生有幸的。
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃。是什么意思？
<happyaron> stardiviner: 那些对我来说扯淡了点，只用重量级桌面的路过。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯。
 * jiero 也只用重量级桌面。
<stardiviner> jiero: 游戏截图阿，截图，不然都不知道游戏是什么样的，虽然有文字介绍。但是如果没有玩过一个游戏的，然后介绍里说和某个游戏很像。。。。这。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 我不看截图，只看视频
<jiero> stardiviner: 或者文字或者demo
<stardiviner> 我也用着重量级左面KDE，但是有机会折腾还是会转趋stumpwm，xmonad，awesome之类的
<stardiviner> jiero: 视频介绍也没有阿。。。。情何以堪。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。那可以选择放弃啊——没有一定要做的事~
<jiero> alvin_rxg: http://planetexplorers.pathea.net/ 这个可以哦。适合windows 玩家。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Planet Explorers | Planet Explorers
<happyaron> jiero: 我这次疯狂一把就是一定要做的事～
 * jiero 觉得到1点该睡了。
<happyaron> 睡吧睡吧
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。所以我嫉妒你。
 * jiero 嫉妒 happyaron 你快点红眼吧。
<happyaron> ...
<stardiviner> 通宵的我还不能睡。。。。
 * jiero 睡了。 可爱的 happyaron stardiviner ，怪怪的 alvin_rxg 你们都安息吧。
<stardiviner> jiero: 安息。。。
<jiero> 哦。用词不当，下次要找 ee 当老师。
<stardiviner> 开始啃苹果，看ruby
<gcell1> happyaron: 好，回头试试
<gcell1> 最近在用cinnamon，感觉很好，以前没注意到，桌面进步都很大
<happyaron> stardiviner: 你们真需要通宵么，不是晚上可以轮流睡会儿？
<happyaron> stardiviner: 还有店里晚上会很冷么。。。
<Merphis-0x71> hey 0x71 (xc) Our code two of which is Mepis and Morphos http://www.mepis.org and http://morphos.de come to efnet #0x71.org to discuss it and http://0x71.org/2013/12/22/0x71-xc-our-boss-coded-2-os-for-all-of-you-not-even-me-skraito-understand-what-it-is-you-can-try-it-ourselve-of-course-is-super-power-is-coded-by-god-our-boss-which-is-jesus-christ-all-glory-b/
<^k^> Merphis-0x71 ⇪ t: MEPIS | A Linux operating system based on Debian Stable
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 怎么样了？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-15
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> 不知道什么是未来。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于g++的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466872 libc-start.c 是库文件吧，它的调试信息可能被 strip 掉了 从我的 小霸王学习机 发送，使用 Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 cifer — 2014-12-15 8:39
 * jiero 摸摸 maplebeats
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 麒麟更新后无法启动，重新安装ubuntu14.04后启动就这样了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466889 QQ截图20141215090906.png 我是在移动硬盘上装的 引导区选的sdb 这个用easybcd 能修复吗 我是想以后移动硬盘插在别人电脑上 也能进ubuntu 不行的话 看来就只能用最笨的方法 把 电脑硬
<^k^>  ─> 盘拆了 重装了 统计信息: 发表于 由 229518642 — 2014-12-15 9:12
<jiero> pity 临时去北京，能干什么呢。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • U盘安装完系统，但是在安装GRUB时错误未安装上去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466890 現在仍然是windows啟動菜單，沒有grub，其實linux已經安裝上去了，如何啟動已安裝的linux呢。 我能想到得方法是： 安裝壹個grub到U盤，然後引導進入GURB，這個時候手動啟動linux。具體如
<^k^>  ─> 何做，啟動參數怎樣，怎樣找到我已安裝的linux。請幫幫我 统计信息: 发表于 由 fbik — 2014-12-15 9:14
<pity> jiero: 几天啊？
<jiero> pity: 1个月，来接受更广泛的现实生活。
<jiero> pity: 或者2个月。到回家。
<pity> jiero: 对于玩儿来说时间够，不过冬天没啥可玩儿的
<jiero> pity: 不想玩呀。想要找地方随时工作随时走~
<pity> jiero: 你这南北跨度可够大
<jiero> pity: 我是笨蛋呀。不喜欢积累什么。
<pity> jiero: 随时工作随时走的一种是老板，另一种是 SOHO，还有一种是青旅的义工……
<jiero> pity: 我都要做~
<pity> jiero: 你厉害
<jiero> pity: 。。。但是还没有
<pity> jiero: 体验生活啊？
<jiero> pity: 仍然不知道生命在追随什么呢。
<jiero> pity: 或者是不知道道路，又造不出来
<pity> jiero: U still haven't found what u r looking for....
<jiero> pity:  只是我想要的是不存在的东西，对存在的几乎不感兴趣
<jiero> leemeng0x61:  好像你好久不说话了。你谁来。。
<jiero> Guest75011: 。。。
<leemeng0x61> jiero, 也就几天吧
<leemeng0x61> jiero, 让你惦记了?!
 * jiero 觉得 leemeng0x61 这个看起来很久，但是没有记忆呀。
 * jiero 致歉，抱歉 leemeng0x61  长久以来都无视了你。
<leemeng0x61> 前几天还在扯,今天就忘记冷
<leemeng0x61> jiero, 默默无闻,是程序员该承受的
<jiero> leemeng0x61:  默默无闻概率最大的不是数学家吗？
<jiero> leemeng0x61:  就体面工作者而言
<jiero> pity:   http://site.douban.com/133140/ 这种不会是骗子集团吧
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 悠然-山角的小站
<leemeng0x61> jiero, 你不敢觉现在已经变了么
<jiero> leemeng0x61: 从来没变，很多程序员出名了。但是我不知道一个数学家。。。
<jiero> leemeng0x61: 或许比例还是不对呀。数学家本来人就少。。。
 * jiero 默默抱抱 roylez
<jiero> eexpss:  阿姨。
<jiero> eexpss: 谷歌安装器失败，无法登录。算了。 ingress 不刷了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42277
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国妓女涌向非洲
<onlylove> 大早上看到这个
<jiero> onlylove:  呀呀。
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 关注点不一样
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: nonono,东莞被打了
<jiero> onlylove:  笨蛋。
 * jiero 现在就是喜欢叫 onlylove  笨蛋。为什么呢。
 * jiero 该屏蔽自己了。
<onlylove> iMadper: 帽子给我下
<onlylove> archl: 我声明，我不会解封，KB没商量
<onlylove> archl: 想解封，你先教会我怎么取消KB
<archl> onlylove ... 就这样吧。
<onlylove> archl: 凭什么你一直叫我笨蛋
<onlylove> archl: 就TM凭你是二代？
<onlylove> archl: 滚
<archl> onlylove: 因为你没外号
<archl> 哈。在深圳的姑娘们呼唤北京的良工们南下了。
<archl> lol
<archl> iMadper:  竟然还在这里呢。
<onlylove> http://news.sohu.com/s2014/hugejile/?pvid=tc_news&a=&b=%E5%B7%B2%E8%A2%AB%E6%9E%AA%E5%86%B3%20%E5%8F%8C%E4%BA%B2%E6%8A%B1%E5%A4%B4%E7%97%9B%E5%93%AD%28%E5%9B%BE%29
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 内蒙古呼格吉勒图案-搜狐新闻
<archl> 看简书看到了 http://xiaoguanmu.lofter.com/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 小棺木
<jusss> onlylove: ignore 2代就好了
<onlylove> jusss: ignore毛线，必须KB才解气
<jusss> onlylove: 2代就是那种经常骂人的没修养的
<onlylove> jusss: 丫丫的前几天还想找我蹭饭
<onlylove> jusss: 就这样的
<happyaron> archl: 你不是去找 cherrot 蹭饭了么
<jusss> onlylove: 不要和这种没修养的交流
<jzp113> jusss.啥叫修饰器啊
<archl> happyaron:  。。。没有啊。我还没去北京。我现在还在潍坊呢。
<archl> happyaron: 我在哪里。我干嘛呀。
 * archl 好迷茫。
<jusss> onlylove: 上次就是说着说着就直接骂我，我就擦了，别以为自己是2代就能随便骂人
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jusss> jzp113: 没听过，就听过过滤器
<jusss> filter
<jzp113> 没事直接忽略
<jzp113> jusss Decorator
<jzp113> 英文叫Decorator
 * archl 没找 cherrot 蹭饭，不想找人蹭饭的。只是想互相见见
 * archl 只是觉得大家都没时间
<freeflying> iMadper: imtxc 有啥chrome插件，能把整个页面发邮件给别人
<archl> freeflying: 截屏软件里找？
<iMadper> freeflying: 从来不用chrome
<iMadper> archl: 昂.
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂.
<archl> iMadper: 我迷茫继续呀。
<onlylove> iMadper: 二代这种中文都不会讲的怎么交流啊
<iMadper> onlylove: archl: 呵呵哒
<onlylove> iMadper: 是不是踢几次就长记性了
<jzp113> 直接printscr
<jzp113> 把chrome全屏
<archl> freeflying: 肯定有那种截图软件。
<archl> jzp113: 其实你还可以用alt + 中键把浏览器窗口弄的非常长。
 * archl 自己玩过 1440*2*** 的浏览器截图，只要截取窗口就行了
<jzp113> 哈哈
<freeflying> archl: 截图的有，不要截图的
<archl> freeflying: 不截图，你就要明白明白，浏览器效果不一样。。。。
<archl> freeflying:  打包 html 发出去的意思？
<freeflying> archl: 你看safari里的send this page, 就是html的邮件正文
<kandu> freeflying: mht 不满足需求?
<freeflying> kandu: mht是啥
<onlylove> safari这个功能真的没问题？
<onlylove> mht就是mht，就是把当前网页保存成一个文件，后缀是mht的
<onlylove> kandu: 我记得mht就IE能看吧？
<kandu> onlylove: firefox chrome 都能
<kandu> onlylove: 而且都有保存成 mht 的功能
<onlylove> kandu: firefox默认肯定打不开吧
<onlylove> kandu: 我不记得可以
<onlylove> kandu: chrome没用过不评论
<archl> freeflying:  不知道。微软的和苹果的都可以似乎。
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> 擦，早上被二代骂的心情不爽，不和你们玩了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 试了试鼻烟，好爽..
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我在纠结鼻烟还是电子烟...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 鼻烟那个壶太贵了
<archl> O0XX: 你还抽烟呀。。。
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 有便宜的啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 去琉璃厂买啊
<O0XX> archl:不抽啊，这不想学么
<jzp113> 哎 都不抽烟
<archl> O0XX: .。。
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 太便宜的bigger不够啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 人家水平很高的, 现做
<archl> O0XX:  ...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你带个小泽玛利亚的图过去, 人家立马给你画里面
<WL_mutou> ...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 选好姿势就行
<jzp113> 你试试大麻。山上满地都是 O0XX
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 谁能有你这bigger?
<O0XX> jzp113: 哪有？
<WL_mutou> 金银花，
<WL_mutou> 山上满地都是？
<jzp113> 大连有
<jzp113> O0XX, 在一个山上。老外告诉我的
<O0XX> jzp113: 这么厉害...
<O0XX> jzp113: 去摘点给我快递过来吧..
<O0XX> jzp113:还没试过大麻
<jzp113> 我不认识
<jzp113> O0XX, 不知道大麻什么样子
<jzp113> O0XX, 哈哈 叫你那导员同学
<O0XX> jzp113: http://baike.baidu.com/picture/9878/9878/0/5366d0160924ab18bfd7610237fae6cd7a890bc5.html?fr=lemma&ct=single#aid=0&pic=5366d0160924ab18bfd7610237fae6cd7a890bc5
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 大麻图片_百度百科
<jzp113> 那天去健身房他没力气深蹲了。我问他为什么，说昨天抽大麻嗨了
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 你深蹲多少? 没保护的时候
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04 使用ubuntu tweak清理之后，进不了桌面了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466891 如题，使用ubuntu tweak之后，桌面进不了了。 提示没有 /etc/X11/X，我估计是这哥们把我配置文件给清除了... 每次启动得使用gdm start才能进桌面。 那么问题来了：如何恢复这个文件。。。 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 missfmaster — 2014-12-15 11:25
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔壕，你那路由器是bootloader都刷废了
<happyaron> FJKong: 等我找到电烙铁才能修，烙铁不知被谁拿走了。。
<O0XX> happyaron: 电烙铁壕
<happyaron> O0XX: 现在不是了，手上没有这高级货
<O0XX> happyaron: 没电烙铁壕
<happyaron> O0XX: 都没电烙铁了，我就壕不起来了
<FJKong> happyaron: 给跪
<happyaron> FJKong: 那个路由器你玩了么
<FJKong> happyaron: 每次焊点就好像一坨翔 还得使劲儿捅
<FJKong> happyaron: 没有呢 我这路由器一堆了
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> FJKong: 不至于啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 弄个吸锡器
<happyaron> FJKong: 十几块钱好像
<FJKong> happyaron: 买不起啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 让我怎么说
<FJKong> happyaron: O(∩_∩)O
<happyaron> FJKong: 电台都买了还差这点么
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: 别折腾了, 买个新的把
<felixonmars> happyaron: 膜拜大dd
<MSErgo4K> felixonmars: 明明是小dd啊
<MSErgo4K> felixonmars: 阿荣这么年轻, 自然是小dd了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:你觉得是小dd， felixonmars 觉得是大dd
<FJKong> happyaron: 是啊 别修了 有时间陪陪妹汁
 * O0XX 自己想去吧
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 哦...
<felixonmars> 话说
<happyaron> 阿尼马都被黑成这样了
<felixonmars> 我不记得阿荣巨巨比我小还是比我大了...
<MSErgo4K> felixonmars: 你们还比啊?
<happyaron> FJKong: 找到烙铁的话就半小时的事
<O0XX> happyaron: 编程器壕
<FJKong> happyaron: 半个小时跟妹子能干很多事儿
<happyaron> O0XX: ...没烙铁编程器用不上
<happyaron> FJKong: ...
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 妹子壕您就别黑我了
<happyaron> O0XX: 还有你啊黑猫兄
<jzp113> MSErgo4K， 100
<felixonmars> MSErgo4K: 膜拜妹子壕
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 100? 啥?
<MSErgo4K> felixonmars: ... 别别别.
<jzp113> MSErgo4K， 100kg
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 哦, 不错啊.
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 100千克. 了不起啊
<jzp113> MSErgo4K， 我硬拉有160
<felixonmars> 大家好, 我是闪亮亮的新人, 来这里主要是为了膜拜阿荣巨巨(
<jzp113> MSErgo4K， 练一年了
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，你呢
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 我没练过, 我就是问问
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 胸推呢?
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 我打算去找个健身房练练呢, 以你为榜样了
<tumashu> 胸推。。。。 好词
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，卧推 60
<archl> MSErgo4K: 是呀。我也是觉得要健身了。
 * archl 推不动20公斤呀。
 * archl 推8公斤的。
 * O0XX X推飞机
<MSErgo4K> archl: 你已经是万人斩的脸了, 要是身材也好, 那你让我跟 happyaron 这种屌丝怎么活?????
<archl> MSErgo4K: 你要不要杀掉 adam
<archl> MSErgo4K: 。。。我觉得 happyaron  也是百人斩的脸。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> 至少眉毛够吸引
 * MSErgo4K 我是孤独终老的脸
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，水平很菜
<archl> MSErgo4K: 孤独终老的肯定是我一个拉。你们不用担心的。
<MSErgo4K> archl: 你那是自己不用心..
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，可以在程序员论坛吹吹牛b
<archl> MSErgo4K: 我不觉得拐弯合适的。
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 我又不是程序员.
<jzp113> 哦 算了
<archl> MSErgo4K: 我本来就不是会隐藏的人。
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，我还以为你练健身呢
<archl> jzp113: 健身去吧。
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 不练.
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，今天不去了
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，还有个专业没写。vc++画图
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 你是学编程的啊?
 * MSErgo4K 羡慕会编程的
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 吃啥？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 麻辣烫?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 哪？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 一步到位?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 今天这大风...适合去个远一点的地方啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 对啊, 出去吹吹风
<freeflying> O0XX, 你用kindle?
<O0XX> freeflying: 用
<freeflying> O0XX, 现在有啥能推送的？
<O0XX> freeflying: 推送啥？书？邮件就可以啊
<freeflying> O0XX, 你用中亚帐号？
<O0XX> freeflying: 美亚
<freeflying> O0XX, 能推送其它内容不
<O0XX> freeflying: 我中亚美亚一个用户名，密码不一样
<O0XX> freeflying: 你想要推送啥？
<freeflying> O0XX, 比如RSS
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，会一点
<jzp113> kindle？
<O0XX> freeflying:http://www.dogear.cn/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 狗耳朵 - 全文RSS和微信公众号推送服务
<jzp113> 好用吗。我也想买一个
<freeflying> O0XX, 犹豫要不要搞个voyage
<O0XX> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<freeflying> O0XX, 赞助点吧
<O0XX> freeflying:说，要多少？
<freeflying> O0XX, 199美刀就好
<O0XX> freeflying: 嗯，知道了...
<O0XX> freeflying: 我就问问
<jzp113> 应该黑色星期五买
<MSErgo4K> 你们又在炫富?!
<archl> MSErgo4K:  你们好富有。
<archl> nyfair: 富人你来干嘛
<MSErgo4K> archl: 我们上班啊. 辛辛苦苦忙一天, 赚点儿辛苦钱
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: https://www.ftq.me/   音乐加速?
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 佛跳墙是一个音乐加速服务
<archl> MSErgo4K:  有几个富人不是辛辛苦苦忙一天辛苦钱
<MSErgo4K> archl: 你啊.
<archl> MSErgo4K: 我比你们都穷的
<MSErgo4K> archl: 我不工作, 立马断粮.
<archl> MSErgo4K: 我已经断粮了。
<archl> MSErgo4K: 我断粮4个月了。
<MSErgo4K> archl: 断粮你还能活多久? 我断粮之后, 最多活三天
<archl> MSErgo4K: 谁叫你在北京呢。。。
<archl> MSErgo4K: 不可能！
<MSErgo4K> archl: 在哪儿, 没饭吃都活不了四个月
<MSErgo4K> archl: 蟑螂不吃东西能活多久?
<archl> MSErgo4K: 。。。你在讽刺我比蟑螂更小强么。。。
<MSErgo4K> archl: 我是在说, 你肯定没有断粮.
<archl> MSErgo4K: 你也不会断粮，你会去找能给你食物的方式。
 * O0XX 饿
<archl> O0XX: 吃土
<archl> O0XX: 观音土还是西北风
<archl> 不行了。就这样吧。
<gfrog> O0XX: mr13u又砖了
<O0XX> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> O0XX: 不过找到问题了，trunk版本有问题，14.07没事
<gfrog> O0XX: 还好没超过15天，让jd换去了
<O0XX> gfrog: 你没刷不死uboot？
<gfrog> O0XX: 球指导怎么搞交叉编译环境
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 你要自己编译啊?
<O0XX> gfrog: =
<gfrog> O0XX: 那个不行，官方发布的openwrt的u-boot都是只读的
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 编个8188eu的kmod
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 哦.
<gfrog> O0XX: 乃有14.07的环境帮我编下也行，估计2分钟就编完
<O0XX> gfrog: 早都没有了
<gfrog> 如果没bug的话……
<O0XX> gfrog: http://downloads.openwrt.org/barrier_breaker/14.07/ar71xx/generic/
<O0XX> gfrog: 去这里下那个sdk
<O0XX> gfrog: 里面都是编译好的
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<gfrog> O0XX: 下载回来就能用？
<O0XX> gfrog: 交叉链什么的都是可用的
<O0XX> gfrog: 对
<O0XX> gfrog: 改下path就行
<gfrog> O0XX: 牛逼啊
<O0XX> gfrog:你要找你对应的
<O0XX> gfrog: 我给你这个是 ar71xx的
<gfrog> O0XX: 就是这个
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:走？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: .
<WL_mutou> 大家吃饭了么？
<knownbad> 刚上了厕所。
<archl> knownbad:  我落魄27年了呀。
<archl> 丫丫的。
<archl> knownbad:  干什么呢。现在。
<knownbad> 啥落魄呢？
<jussss> happyaron: what's the best source ?
<knownbad> 你没落魄过只错过。
<jussss> happyaron: tianchao
<happyaron> jussss: 没明白
<happyaron> jussss: 你说镜像？
<jussss> happyaron: yes
<jussss> happyaron: I have no IME now
<happyaron> jussss: 取决于你自己的网络，默认用 mirrors.aliyun.com 或许比较好
<jussss> happyaron: now I use ftp.jaist.ac.jp it's so slow
<alvin_rxg> Title: 阿里云开源镜像站上线啦! (@ aliyun.com)
<archl> knownbad:  呀。不知道。肯定错过了。
<archl> knownbad: 错过的太多了吧~
<archl> knownbad: 正常人都错过无数哈。
<knownbad> 所以白说了。
<jussss> happyaron: I install wheezy on an old machine last night,
<jussss> 2004
<archl> knownbad:   好吧。我感觉我又错过了一个喜欢的
<knownbad> 哦，是你喔。
<knownbad> 别错过你的手就好。
<archl> knownbad: ？
<archl> 错过我的手？
<knownbad> 所谓错过不等于失望，时机未到罢了。
<knownbad> 是啊，打飞机不？
<archl> knownbad: 呃呃。戒掉了~嘿嘿
<knownbad> 怎知谁喜欢你？   不需要，只需要知道谁适合你。
<archl> knownbad:  我看不到适合我的人呀。
<archl> knownbad: 没有见过呢。所以只好找我喜欢的了。
<knownbad> 你不多试试怎么知道呢？
<archl> knownbad:  不知道怎么多试试~ 首先都没喜欢我的~
<knownbad> 喜不喜欢你其次。
<archl> 好吧，有喜欢我的。说我是风。。。
<happyaron> archl: 她是沙？
<archl> happyaron: 。。。
<knownbad> 初识谁知道你合不合适
<jussss> 大家好
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  13:06
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  13:06
<knownbad> 还喜欢你呢？   要刚认识就喜欢你那才恐怖。
<jussss> 巴拉巴拉
<archl> knownbad: 哈。只见初识。
<archl> knownbad: 我刚见就能喜欢对方。。。
<jussss> happyaron: blabla ;)
<archl> knownbad: 长时间的。我还没看到过呢。。。
<jussss> happyaron: 我在一台2004年的老机子上装上了wheezy
<jussss> jessie啥时候成release呀
<archl> happyaron: 。。。我只能说我不明白为什么我会吸引那些追求安逸的姑娘。
 * archl 明明不爱安逸。
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/354423.htm  这个号
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 日研究发现蓝光LED新用途——灭虫_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<jussss> 这尼玛得多自恋呀，
<leemeng0x61> 突然想问问
<leemeng0x61> 有成都的兄弟没
<freeflying> O0XX: 你kpw带套了啊
<MSErgo4K> <archl> happyaron: 。。。我只能说我不明白为什么我会吸引那些追求安逸的姑娘。   <--  因为你长得帅
<O0XX> freeflying: 必须带啊，安全
<freeflying> O0XX: kpw还是voyage呢
<freeflying> O0XX: kpw现在99
<O0XX> freeflying: kpw
<O0XX> freeflying: 99块？
<O0XX> freeflying:这么便宜？
<freeflying> O0XX: 美刀
<O0XX> 。。。
<freeflying> O0XX: voyage 199
<O0XX> freeflying:ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> freeflying: kpw就行了吧
<leemeng0x61> 还有一个OOXX
<leemeng0x61> 名字太邪恶冷
<leemeng0x61> 了
<knownbad> 没看到过不表示你没错过。
<yunfan> freeflying: 送我一个
<jzp113> yunfan,
<archl>  MSErgo4K  错了，是因为我温柔。
<jzp113> yunfan,python装饰器？必要吗
<archl> MSErgo4K: 好吧，长的帅肯定也是一个缘故。。
<MSErgo4K> archl: 温柔不是优势. 谁都可以温柔.
<MSErgo4K> archl: 帅, 才是你与生俱来的, 别人无法超越的
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> MSErgo4K, 你可以改变你的身材
<yunfan> jzp113: 你的中文我看不懂
<archl> MSErgo4K: 。。。你信么。帅。真的我不知道有什么优势。
<jzp113> yunfan,python装饰器是啥
<jzp113> archl  贴个图
<archl> jzp113: 找周恩来照片就差不多。
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> archl, 哪时候的周恩来？
<archl> jzp113:  25岁。
<jzp113> 算了 不看了
<jzp113> 自卑
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: https://www.dbs.com.cn/treasures-sc/calculators/calculator1.page
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 理财需求计算器 | 星展丰盛理财
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 星展基于对经济形势的专业判断，计算出您目前的资产与您期望的财务自由间存在落差：￥99,999,989.50
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: lol~
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 外资行...哎》。。
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 怎么了?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 渣到爆
<freeflying> O0XX, 你不拿kpw看专业文章和书籍吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 看啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 下mobi看
<freeflying> O0XX, mobi的格式也不灵啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 还好吧...
<MSErgo4K> mobi很好啊. 我都是用epub.
<archl> MSErgo4K freeflying  看上这个了  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.z31zs5&id=37893618835&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 合金华硕超级本 四代I5/I7 双硬盘128G固态 1080高分屏笔记本电脑-淘宝网 价格:2888.00 - 5088.00
<MSErgo4K> archl: 假的吧?
<freeflying> O0XX, 共享你的收藏啊
<freeflying> archl, 买日立的吧
<freeflying> 东芝？
<archl> MSErgo4K freeflying ？
<archl> MSErgo4K: 太便宜了是吗？
<MSErgo4K> archl: 恩.
<archl> freeflying:  我想要大点的。可是超过 15寸我都没见到 超级本了。
<O0XX> archl: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> freeflying: 口以
<freeflying> archl, rMBP吧
<archl> O0XX freeflying  没钱没钱！
<archl> MSErgo4K: 嗯嗯。。。
<archl> MSErgo4K: 。看来是假的。。。找不到想要的类型呀。。。SSD+好CPU+高清屏幕+续航。
<archl> 现在国内型号都没有几个是拒绝再加显卡的。
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://www.bjsubway.com/jpg.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ JPG格式线路图下载 | 北京地铁官方网站
<MSErgo4K> archl: 你肯出多少钱?
<jzp113> ssd 必备
<jussss> firefox中文版真不好
<archl> MSErgo4K:  5000冒火。。。
<jzp113> 硬盘太卡，现在速度快了就卡死了
<jzp113> jussss, 用chrome
<MSErgo4K> archl: lavie x
<jzp113> jussss, firefox在黑网站用用
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<archl> MSErgo4K: 价高。屏幕小。。。
<MSErgo4K> archl: 15的啊
<archl> MSErgo4K: 呃。看着是13.
<freeflying> gfrog, 基娃
<MSErgo4K> archl: 你看的是lavie z
<MSErgo4K> archl: 我让你看的是lavie x
<tracyone1> firefox咋啦...最近更新后，老是弹出阻止flash的窗口,windows下也是如此..flash已经更新
<freeflying> gfrog, kpw还是voyage
<archl> MSErgo4K: 好高大上呀。。。
<archl> 万元级别。。。
<tracyone1> firefox咋啦...最近更新后，老是弹出阻止flash的窗口,windows下也是如此..flash已经更新
<gfrog> freeflying: O0XX 乃们的安卓手机休眠的时候，gmail app会check mail嘛？
<O0XX> gfrog: 会，而且会响一生告诉我有新的
<gfrog> freeflying: O0XX 为毛我的安卓休眠之后啥反应没有，解锁之后就会有一大堆新邮件提醒……
<gfrog> O0XX: 需要选上wifi always on么？
<archl> MSErgo4K: 。。。真的这么低价不可思议呀。
<gfrog> freeflying: 额？ 我不知道啊，对kindle突然无爱了，据说最近voyage很火？
<archl> MSErgo4K:  竟然才 ￥3600，也是假的吧。。。 http://item.rakuten.co.jp/ixiru/k0000449902/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 【楽天市場】ノートパソコン 新品 Office付 Windows8 【 送料無料 フレッツ光 加入】 NEC LaVie X LX850/JS PC-LX850JS 15.6インチ office 2013 ノートPC レビュー キャッシュバック【 人気 訳あり 激安 回線セット 販売 】：イクシル
<MSErgo4K> archl: 我不知.
<gfrog> O0XX: 给京东点赞，下午来换新
<O0XX> gfrog: 唰唰唰
<O0XX> gfrog: 你让快递员等等
<gfrog> O0XX: ……
<O0XX> gfrog: 现场刷
<gfrog> O0XX: 这次不会出问题了
<O0XX> gfrog: 砖了直接带回去
<gfrog> O0XX: trunk不行，BB没问题
<O0XX> gfrog: 为啥要刷trunk?
<freeflying> gfrog: nubia的机器休眠都把这些干掉了，不会去pull
<gfrog> O0XX: 昨天试过了，但是BB没8188eu的驱动，只有firmware，我冒险升trunk然后挂了
<O0XX> gfrog: openwrt刷trunk真是一点好处没有
<gfrog> O0XX: 没办发，BB内核老啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 你果然又买了一个无线网卡..
<gfrog> freeflying: 我觉得是，太渣了
<gfrog> O0XX: 以前有的，玩树莓派的时候剩下的，
<freeflying> gfrog: 为了省电，然后系统本身又没统一机制去pull
<gfrog> O0XX: 好像现在这种鼠标接收器大小的无线网卡只有8188eu方案啊？
<O0XX> gfrog: 还有这么小的无线网卡？
<gfrog> freeflying: 这货还偷跑流量，妈蛋，上周末跑了200多M流量
<O0XX> gfrog: 对了，你去买那些什么小度wife, 360wife什么的
<O0XX> gfrog: 其实都可以来当无线网卡
<jussss> O0XX: 为啥从mozilla下个firefox速度几kb
<O0XX> jussss: 网慢
<gfrog> O0XX: wn725n，他们都比这个大多了
<jussss> 电信就这么坑爹吗
<archl> 偷跑流量。？
<jussss> 从来没见到给电信还坑爹爹
<O0XX> gfrog: 这么小。。。
<jussss> 移动 联通好多啦
<yunfan> jzp113: 就是decorator呗
<archl> 话说。现在我有2.5GB 移动4G网络流量。
<gfrog> O0XX: 跟鼠标接收器一样一样大
<jussss> O0XX: 10Mb/s光纤还慢吗
<archl> 移动4G的速度是 600KB每秒
<O0XX> jussss: 慢，换100Mb/s的
<jussss> O0XX: 电信的封锁真恶心
<jzp113> yunfan, 害我理解好久
<jussss> 连你妈的6667都封
<jzp113> yunfan, 网上看了好多教程
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 10m/s 下载速度
<O0XX> jussss: 换
<O0XX> jussss: 换联通
<gfrog> O0XX: 上周试用了下百度导航，路线规划不错，不过安卓版狂不稳定，没试就卡死
<yunfan> archl: 应该够你用一个月的了
<O0XX> gfrog: 换
<gfrog> O0XX: 我开了半小时，卡死三次
<O0XX> gfrog: 换手机
<archl> yunfan:  2GB只在山东有效
<yunfan> jzp113: 不同人理解能力是有差异的
<archl> yunfan:  明天我就去北京。。。
<yunfan> archl: 我上次不是跟你说了  我同学他们移动有个mifi的 一个月6G全国流量
<yunfan> 不过一年要1400
<yunfan> archl: 这么巧 下周我也要去
<gfrog> O0XX: 而且地库里没gps的地方丫不会规划路线，非得开到路上才让我设置
<O0XX> archl: 来请客啊
<jzp113> 哈哈；
<jzp113> 好吧
<O0XX> archl: freeflying MSErgo4K ^^^
<gfrog> O0XX: 高德路线规划渣，但是真心稳定
<archl> yunfan: 噢。。。
<jzp113> yunfan, 我再看看
<archl> O0XX:  。。。我都在亏空中，求捐款呀。
<O0XX> gfrog: 换腾讯地图
<archl> O0XX:  求赞助，以后创业
<O0XX> yunfan: 你也来请客啊？ cc freeflying MSErgo4K
<yunfan> O0XX: 我跟你们又没交道打
<freeflying> gfrog: ZTE的系统更烂
<O0XX> archl: 我给你1分，占你0.000001%的股份吧，然后你用估值去忽悠钱
<gfrog> O0XX: 没导航版
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，这系统真心比较渣
<freeflying> gfrog: 建议你买华为的
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 不敢用啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 比ZTE靠谱啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说某华为员工在家拿相机给公司的笔记本屏幕拍了张照片，第二天被通报了
<O0XX> gfrog: 这多好，管理严格
<gfrog> freeflying: 华为这超越CIA的外星间谍黑科技，不敢用
<freeflying> gfrog: 别担心，你的一举一动都在掌握中
<archl> OO_after: 起购300元。
<gfrog> O0XX: 小米/306/百度随身wifi用的那个方案是mtk的？我也很怀疑3.10上面有没有他们的驱动
 * gfrog mt7601un
<archl> yunfan: 去北京做什么生意？
<O0XX> gfrog:百度随身wife的我插过，是rtl的...但是具体是什么忘了
<O0XX> gfrog:而且也不大
<O0XX> gfrog: http://bcscdn.baidu.com/bcs-cdn/WiFi/wifi-free.jpg
<gfrog> O0XX: 8192的话好说，8188在3.13以后的内核上也好说
<O0XX> gfrog: 看这个图估计跟你那个差不多
<archl> MSErgo4K: 我的相机镜头可以抓住晃动。。。还真的能换晃。。。
<jussss> 每秒6k的速度
<jussss> 这什么网速
<jussss> 我就肏连
<jussss> 我能告中电信吗
<gfrog> O0XX: 我改了一个3.10能用的8188驱动，不过懒得在openwrt上编译
<O0XX> gfrog: http://yofer.org/?tag=%E5%B0%8F%E5%BA%A6wifi-linux%E9%A9%B1%E5%8A%A8
<O0XX> gfrog: 好吧，我记错了
<O0XX> gfrog: ralink的
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<O0XX> gfrog: ralink的话...linux貌似支持的不好...
<O0XX> gfrog: 这些随身wife都挺小的
<gfrog> O0XX: 嗯，所以还是捣鼓这个rtl好了
<gfrog> O0XX: 当时选了一圈儿，还是8188eu的方案最小，毕竟封装小啊
<O0XX> gfrog: linux驱动是最大的问题
<cherrot> O0XX: 给我一个随身wife
<O0XX> cherrot: 买啊，到处都是啊
<O0XX> cherrot: 也不贵啊
<cherrot> O0XX: 不漏气，可随身携带
<O0XX> cherrot: 都不漏气吧...随身携带太容易了
<cherrot> O0XX: 很难啊
<cherrot> O0XX: 清洗方便也很重要
<O0XX> cherrot: 老司机，见多识广
<gfrog> O0XX: 小度也叫小度wifi，不是小度wife
<cherrot> O0XX: 这是个创业方向啊，跳蛋就能做到随身，wife 还真有点难 lol
 * gfrog 随身wife是那种奇怪的杯子嘛？
<cherrot> gfrog: 8188eu 新内核现在支持的还好
<archl> gfrog: cherrot 随身wife应该是背包
<cherrot> gfrog: 去年还得自己编译驱动来着
<gfrog> cherrot: openwrt木新内核啊
<gfrog> cherrot: 只有自己在3.10上倒腾
<cherrot> gfrog: 3.10足够新了啊  当时没办法是自己编译树莓派上的一个驱动 才搞定的   反正rtl就是比较恶心 但还是能用的  除非型号太奇葩
<gfrog> cherrot: 嗯，3.13之后进了mainline
<O0XX> gfrog: 随身wife应该是左右手
<gfrog> cherrot: 树莓派已经有人发布编好的kmod了，openwrt用这玩意太小众了
<archl> cherrot: http://site.douban.com/133140/ 这个靠谱么
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 悠然-山角的小站
<gfrog> O0XX: 啧啧
<archl> cherrot: 我去了不会被脱光了吧。
<archl> yunfan: 你听说过这个么 http://site.douban.com/133140/
<cherrot> archl: 集体yp圣地的意思？
<cherrot> archl: 就跟空间站上或者南北极科考站上一样 sex是原罪～
<archl> cherrot:  yp是啥？
<cherrot> archl: date for one night sex
<archl> cherrot: 。。。没有体验呀
 * O0XX yp是啥？
<gfrog> O0XX: 硬盘
<O0XX> gfrog: 什么牌子的？
<gfrog> O0XX: wd
<archl> O0XX:  适合你去干的事情呀。
 * gfrog 卧槽，土壕 adam 竟然休了一周假
<archl> gfrog: 。。。你的小伙伴去哪里了你不知道么
<gfrog> archl: 他才不是我小伙伴
 * O0XX 不是小伙伴，那究其小机油了？
<archl> gfrog: 是老伙计？
 * O0XX 不是小伙伴，那就是小机油了？
<archl> O0XX:  不知道你在想什么呀。
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 给你个code review
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 没收到
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: https://code.launchpad.net/~oem-solutions-group/sutton/sutton-base-meta.lp1362117v2/+merge/244543
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Launchpad Branches
 * jussss help
<jussss> O0XX: 百度云这种东西都下不动mozilla的firefox
<O0XX> jussss: 换换换
<jussss> O0XX: 有什么方法呀，下国外软件
<jussss> O0XX: 换啥
<O0XX> jussss: 换能下动的
<jussss> O0XX: 迅雷？
<O0XX> jussss: 换chrome
<O0XX> jussss: 应该能下的动
<lainme> jussss: downthemall就可以了
<jussss> lainme: 这是啥
<lainme> jussss: 好吧，http直接下能下动的吧
<jussss> lainme: 和wget一样吗
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • vm7.1安装ubuntu12.04后出现3个桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466895 RT 哪位大神知道的话 请告知下 很郁闷 统计信息: 发表于 由 weichao_zhang — 2014-12-15 14:29
<archl> jussss:  用服务器下载。baidu服务器下载？
 * archl 现在下载 墙外的东西呢。
<yunfan> archl: 我公司在帝都啊  一年一度的年底又到了
<archl> yunfan:  噢。是家里蹲了。。。
<yunfan> archl: 我对这种公社没兴趣 如果有geek的公社倒是不错
<archl> yunfan:  geek 的公社是高级的。需要更多工业支持。
<yunfan> archl: 不一定 就跟嬉皮士搞的公社一样 geek不过是电子时代的
<jussss> archl: 已经用百度云试过了
<archl> yunfan: 再怎样 geek 比 嬉皮士也是进步的生产力了。。。
<yunfan> archl: 老实说 去约约炮也不错
<archl> yunfan: 就是我约不到哈。
<archl> yunfan: 没体验过的体验一次
<yunfan> archl: 你需要有意无意暴露下你海龟的属性就好了
<archl> yunfan: 毫无意义 只是说自己废柴么？
<yunfan> archl: 像我们这种无钱无势的土鳖就没什么好办法了
<yunfan> archl: 要不要做决定在你 我只是提供how to
<archl> yunfan: 你是土豪。
<jussss> archl: 你就说你是海归，还有个很有钱的父母在国外，女的就开始追你了
<jussss> lainme: help me!
<onlylove> jussss: ftp.mozilla.org?
<jussss> lainme: 你那下firefox一定很快把，
<jussss> onlylove: 就是从这下的
<jussss> onlylove: 每秒6kb
<onlylove> jussss: 如果这边慢，那可能是你网的问题，挂上梯子？
<jussss> lainme: 从ftp.mozilla.org下个en-US版本的firefox email给我可好
<archl> yunfan:  你确实该先和几个 爱好geek的女谈谈，之后再玩。我这样的，连喜欢的都没。
<lainme> jussss: ……
<jussss> onlylove: 挂梯子一样
<onlylove> jussss: 这么不受待见啊，你……在vps上下如何？
<jussss> lainme: 发我国内的邮箱，我从国内的邮箱下每秒1M
<jussss> onlylove: 3秒下到了vps
<yunfan> archl: 难找 我没钱没权 也没国籍  诶
<onlylove> jussss: 然后vps拖不动了？
<lainme> jussss: 好吧……
<jussss> onlylove: 然后从vps下本地也是每秒6kb
<lainme> 这什么网
<onlylove> jussss: &……
<jussss> lainme: 我给你发链接
<onlylove> lainme: 我觉得吧，你用邮箱给他，也是6K
<jzp113> 什么东西
<jzp113> 这么慢？
<onlylove> jussss: 在vps上改个名试试
<onlylove> jzp113: mozilla firefox
<jussss> lainme: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/34.0.5/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-34.0.5.tar.bz2
<jussss> lainme: 就是这个
<lainme> linux版……用源的不行？
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 浏览器也要下？
<onlylove> jussss: 我擦，linux版的啊，直接用源里面的好么
<lainme> roylez: 主席早
<jussss> onlylove: lainme 源里没ff
<jzp113> 额 下完了
<lainme> jussss: 不可能吧
<jzp113> 要我传给你吗
<onlylove> lainme: 算了，debian默认是iceweasel，他觉得那不是ff
<jussss> jzp113: 这么快？
<lainme> 跪了
<jzp113> 恩
<onlylove> jussss: 你就那么认ff那个名字？
<jzp113> 邮箱给我
<jussss> onlylove: seamonkey是ff吗
<jzp113> firefox-34.0.5？
<jzp113> 是这个吧
<jussss> jzp113: 嗯
<jzp113> 那就对了
<onlylove> jussss: 那iceweasel是ff啊
<onlylove> jussss: 还有，除了debian。别的distro都叫ff吧
<jussss> onlylove: 噢，好吧
<jzp113> 其实irc传东西也蛮快的
 * archl 跪键盘
<jzp113> 哎 六维空间不好混啊
<jzp113> 没积分寸步难行
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 不是教你怎么混积分了嘛?
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 别去下你喜欢的资源, 先去下有前途的资源, 然后做种
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 等分高了, 再去下你喜欢的
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 速度太慢
<jzp113> 天天传也没几个积分
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 不是教育网?
<jzp113> 是
<jzp113> 100多k
<jzp113> 下载就10多
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 教育网这么慢? 说明你下载的资源不是混分资源啊
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 你下载的什么啊? 链接给我看看
<jzp113> M
<yuant> 在说PT？
<MSErgo4K> yuant: .
<yuant> haha
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: m是啥我不知道, 你给链接看看
<jzp113> 哦 好的
<jzp113> http://bt.neu6.edu.cn/thread-1450243-1-1.html
<^k^> jzp113: ⇪ 取标题 Network is unreachable - connect(2) for "bt.neu6.edu.cn" port 80
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 做种：38 下载：3 完成：42 这种, 你还想有上传???!!!!
<jzp113> 要选哪种啊
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 额，乃们怎么连进ipv
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 额，乃们怎么连进ipv6网络的？
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 上次不是告诉你怎么刷分了嘛.. http://bt.neu6.edu.cn/thread-1450310-1-1.html  下这个
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 我是学生啊
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 取标题 Network is unreachable - connect(2) for "bt.neu6.edu.cn" port 80
<archl> MSErgo4K:  好学生，前途有量
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: ……
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 用我刚才给你的那个刷分, 速度要快.
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 我的日本机房有ipv6啊, 我用它做tunnel
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 哦，对了，忘了这茬，我的linode把ipv6关了，所以我一直以为丫没ipv6地址呢
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: .. .. ..
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 有v6可以直接翻墙么？
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 以前可以, 现在不知道.
<jzp113> 速度2M
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 上传速度还是下载速度?
<jzp113> 下载
<jzp113> 上传1m
<jzp113> 不错
<jzp113> 上传10M M
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 以前我开了v6，用ipv4 vpn连进去做nat，似乎直接转到了ipv6的地址上，每次访问google都是ipv6.google.com
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，速度上来了
<jzp113> å¿«
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，这下有积分了
<archl> jzp113: 积分？
<archl> jzp113: 玩啥呢。。。
<jzp113> 六维空间
<jzp113> 哎 我看看咋作弊的，以后写个作弊软件
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 上传速度多少?
<jzp113> 2 3 M
<jzp113> 节点多了
<jzp113> 15 个了
<jzp113> 4m每秒 MSErgo4K
<alvin_rxg> goAgent 的 complication 需要多久的？
<jzp113> goagent 还要编译？
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 这样的情况 http://uploadpie.com/FFtll
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 恩, 就靠这种资源刷分就行.
<imtxc> 早啊少年们
<MSErgo4K> 是谁来自山川湖海 却囿于昼夜 厨房与爱
<MSErgo4K> imtxc: 早.
<imtxc> ......
<imtxc> 又玩 pt
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MSErgo4K> imtxc: 我不玩了.
<MSErgo4K> imtxc: 我只是教育一下小朋友
<jzp113> alvin_rxg, 这个不叫编译
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 他这么写的关我屁事。总之这一步需要多久。。。
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，你把程序部署到服务器
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 啥?
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 你说啥呢?
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 啥程序?
<jzp113> 你不开代理可能传不上去
<jzp113> alvin_rxg, ，你把程序部署到服务器
<jzp113> 搞错了
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，变慢了1
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，变慢了1m了
<kandu> alvin_rxg: steam nick?
<jzp113> alvin_rxg, ，你是要翻墙对吗
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 多去找几个这种资源去.
<jzp113> alvin_rxg, ，安装lantern
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 忘了，很久不用了。用也就玩  king arthur's gold
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu系统更改系统时间启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466896 我把ubuntu系统时间向前调了1个月，导致系统启动不了，一直停留在启动的动画上，是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 myhero33 — 2014-12-15 15:51
<yunfan> onlylove: 想弄个小网站 让人对各种行业的企业提建议
<yunfan> cc kandu
<archl> yunfan: 没好处的事情，中国企业不想要透明度
<yuant> ...
<yuant> 有道理
<yunfan> archl: 只是提建议 听不听是他们的事
<yunfan> archl: 又不是要求企业如何如何
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，天天向上是你的帖子？
<archl> yunfan: 不是拉，如果你有名了，他们就悲哀了。所以。
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 不是, 我已经不碰六维了.
<yunfan> archl: 你这人的逻辑我看不懂
<archl> yunfan: 你的网站又不是可控因素，又于直接销售无关。
<sennn> hi
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 你总共上传了多少?
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  15:59
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，我知道了
<yuant> 那个昵称后面的冒号是自己打上去的吗？别笑话 。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 乌云？
<sennn> 大家好
<imtxc> yuant: 客户端自己加的
<jzp113> MSErgo4K，下些娱乐的 最多人看了
<yuant> 我不会。。。
<yuant> 怎么加啊 ？
<imtxc> yuant: 你的什么客户端
<yuant> eric5
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 重点是, 要找个下载多, 做种少的资源
<imtxc> yuant: 打别人名字前几个字母，然后 tab
<onlylove> jzp113: 用刷分资源刷出分来下东西
<onlylove> jzp113: 有些事没办法的
<kandu> yunfan: 大家一起喷 论坛?
<sennn> 沒人理我,桑心
<yuant> tab不行
<imtxc> onlylove: 昨天好不容易看到最近的一集新闻编辑室，结果很后悔，不如不看
<yuant> 这个客户端不好用
<jzp113>  不行这制度太不好了
<imtxc> onlylove: 丫的编剧估计不想干了，直接给我最喜欢的角儿写挂了
<sennn> 傷心
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不能那样啊，如果那样的话，越狱第一季我都看不完
<yuant> sennn
<sennn> :D
<onlylove> imtxc: 有些事，你不能因为编剧不符合你的意愿就说人不相干了
<yuant> 理你一下
<sennn> :(
<archl> imtxc: 不能这样啊。我就不喜欢有主角的故事。
<yuant> :(
<imtxc> onlylove: 也对
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过怎么想也不应该把他写挂
<imtxc> onlylove: 要是都跟我想的一样，那我当编剧去了
<archl> onlylove: 越狱我就看了第一季
<onlylove> imtxc: 和你说，我今天没带门卡，郁闷死了，我司是大厅打卡，然后楼层打卡，然后临时卡不能给楼层打，我都快傻了
<imtxc> onlylove: 蹭别人的呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 总有人进进出出的
<onlylove> imtxc: 一天跟着别人蹭卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是说只能蹭啊……唉……
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实我担心的是考勤
<onlylove> imtxc: 我待会问下直线领导去
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 是上传程序连接中断了。。。关了然后再继续，秒过。
<onlylove> imtxc: 突然觉得这事挺郁闷的，之前有个忘带卡的表格，今天不知道为啥前台没让我填，只是填了个临时卡领用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • UBUNTU 14.04 损坏读卡器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466898 最新发现 UBUNTU 14.04 损坏读卡器,出现几率100%,我把UBUNTU安装到了一个8G闪存卡，用这个闪存卡引导WIN7和UBUNTU启动，今天UBUNTU升级软件出现问题未能正常关机，于是就不可以由U盘引导系统了，并且连盘都读不
<imtxc> onlylove: 我周末想试试 ipad mini3 来着，我附近的那家店里面的机器都让小破孩霸占了没法试
<onlylove> imtxc: 换家店
<imtxc> onlylove: 估计都差不多吧？
<imtxc> onlylove: 几个小孩儿玩得不亦乐乎
 * O0XX 困
<freeflying> gfrog: 越来越讨厌这些傻逼老外了，效率低下不说，还他妈得嘴炮不断
<gfrog> freeflying: 嘴炮哪都有啊叔儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 国产货里面嘴炮更多
<freeflying> gfrog: 国产货一般不敢啊
<jussss> happyaron: debian 怎么改timezone? 设了TZ=Asia/Shanghai还是不行
<gfrog> freeflying: 我感脚国货嘴炮是最多的，反倒是老美真的是说啥就做啥，但是一点都不多做。
<happyaron> jussss: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 日本人真的是总搞些黑科技出来啊 http://news.smzdm.com/p/8465
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 世界最轻宝座易主：松下 Let's Note 系列 RZ4C 笔记本 仅重745g_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<O0XX> gfrog: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yunfan> onlylove: kandu 当然得是建设性的意见了  然后网站方或者有关系的用户会想办法把有些意见转达到企业
<gfrog> O0XX: 我没需求啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 有pad了为毛还要这货
<yunfan> onlylove: kandu 应该说像 白宫请愿网站差不多 只不过请愿对象有无数个了
<jussss> happyaron: 直接 ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai /etc/localtime不行？
<happyaron> jussss: 不知道
<O0XX> gfrog: 真买买买的人，谁是真有需求啊... cc MSErgo4K
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是得去BAT啊，外资企业太烂了
<O0XX> freeflying: 跳跳跳
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，竟然会有这种想法……
<happyaron> freeflying: 跳跳跳
<gfrog> freeflying: 跳跳跳
<yunfan> freeflying: 确实  不过最近经济收紧 你小心点
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<yunfan> 最好是跳金融业务的 我看金融业务这五年要有热钱进来
<happyaron> felixonmars: felix大大，能维护个旧版的opencc在arch么
<happyaron> felixonmars: aur里
<baihuo_skylake> 重量不错 gfrog
<baihuo_skylake> 但是core m是不是比lavie z的cpu弱小啊
<baihuo_skylake> ...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破双泰坦土豪努力工作快要筋疲力竭马叔
<kandu> yunfan: 这想法不错
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 10英寸的, 轻也正常.
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 不值.
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 好吧，败家小行家说话了
<palomino|working> :o 才10寸
<yunfan> kandu: 感觉许多企业就缺那么点建议
<palomino|working> 还是lavie z吧
<imtxc> 这本看起来不错啊
<palomino|working> 做工方面通过了76cm跌落、100kg重压测试
<palomino|working> 才100kg >_<
<palomino|working> 我一坐就坏了
<imtxc> 瞻仰了一下 mbp，回来看这 x230 的屏幕简直没法看啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<imtxc> palomino|working: 四只蹄子分别踩一个
<happyaron> imtxc: 摸一下键盘就知道有多渣了
<palomino|working> 换3200x1800的本本吧
<gfrog> palomino|working: 要乃坐不坏的估计需要通过1000kg重压测试
<palomino|working> = = gfrog
<gfrog> imtxc: 妹子壕
<imtxc> happyaron: 恩，键盘是不怎么样，但是屏幕看起来确实很舒服啊
<palomino|working> 当我是河马啊!
<yunfan> onlylove: 特大新闻 google解禁了
<MSErgo4K> palomino|working: 河马叔, 你好.
<palomino|working> = =
<imtxc> 不是妹子豪啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 靠得住？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 河马叔，你还
<happyaron> 你好
<happyaron> ...
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> palomino|working: 河马叔儿
<palomino|working> 擦..
<palomino|working> 我不是河马!
<archl> happyaron: palomino|working   河马叔都有妹子了 你要加紧
<yunfan> onlylove: 你自己试 反正我这里是这样 我帝都的朋友告诉我的 那肯定他那也是这样
<happyaron> archl: 哦好
<happyaron> archl: 你呢你呢
<archl> happyaron: 我是专门让妹子厌恶的呀。
<palomino|working> ... archl
<imtxc> yunfan: 估计 gfw 在升级
<onlylove> yunfan: 好慢，还没打开
 * gfrog 为毛年底了来了一堆猎头推一些startup的职位呢……
 * imtxc 球送个 pad 吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 你试一下，我这边够呛
<archl> happyaron: 我就是那种谁都不想留在身边的人。
<imtxc> onlylove: 能打开，慢
<onlylove> yunfan: timeout
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这边直接超时，不过了……
<onlylove> yunfan: imtxc说能打开，应该是暂时可以
<palomino|working> gfw太忙了,漏了一个连接出去
<imtxc> 最近忙着封啥捏
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马你不要这样
<kandu> yunfan: 你业余时间做?
<veto> yunfan:没有吧。。。我还是上不了
<imtxc> 难道有大动作？ 要搞白名单？
<kandu> yunfan: 经常解封的。不过时间都不长
 * O0XX 求去startup
<imtxc> O0XX: 自己 startup 啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 白名单比黑名单难搞吧
<imtxc> O0XX: 你这么油菜
<yuant> 封不封没啥区别
<O0XX> imtxc: standup我会，startup不会
<gfrog> O0XX: C社不就是个startup？
<imtxc> O0XX: 那就 standup 一会儿。。。。
<O0XX> gfrog: 这么土豪的startup?
<gfrog> O0XX: 有大金主投资啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 高大上的C怎么会是startup
<gfrog> onlylove: 自己不盈利，不叫startup么？
<jusss> happyaron: 用了dpkg-reconfigure tzdate还是不行。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，春节前后南方有啥好耍的地方嘛？
<jusss> 改个时间好麻烦
<yunfan> kandu: 当然是业余时间做了
<freeflying> gfrog: 大理
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就是你那个二级宽带还没搞定 我这里反正可以 明天再看看
<gfrog> freeflying: 是个好选择啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这不是二级宽带，是公司专线啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我司再穷不至于买不起宽带啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 虽然给员工的带宽……不说了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我会宿舍看看吧，电信的，应该不至于太烂
<freeflying> gfrog: 我在考虑12月底前区哪儿呢，有10天假，IHG积分能换4晚房间，航空里程能还两人北京上海的往返
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 你哪里有宿舍 是宾馆呢 别说得太土啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 有耗子的宾馆
<onlylove> yunfan: 我前天在屋里发现只耗子，琢磨怎么给弄出去
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，我那3G卡快到期了……
<onlylove> yunfan: 一年过的真TM快
<leemeng0x61> Google可以用了
<onlylove> 这么多说可以用的……看来没差了
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说我手头的moto G表现不错，尤其是升级到L后
<newleaves> test
<^k^> newleaves:点点点.  17:18
<yunfan> onlylove: 买个我说的那种4G的吧 那个爽  不过不知道帝都移动是否有就是了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我怕的是延迟啊……
<gfrog> freeflying: 肿么换moto了？ 叔儿乃不是华为嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog: 之前有个moto g
<onlylove> yunfan: 我那个位置应该有4G，不过……能不能用是个事情
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1084144.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【中国移动4G无线上网卡半年卡套包】中国移动 4G无线上网卡半年卡套包 （每月2GB全国漫游流量，有效期6个月， 赠送华为E5375移动4G无线路由）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove> 下架了
<onlylove> 4G设备好贵的样子
<jusss> onlylove: 没法改date
<jusss> onlylove: 用了dpkg-reconfigure tzdate还是不行
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果你怕延迟可以考虑弄个电信或者移动的wifi
<onlylove> jusss: 啥date？ date -s “”？
<jusss> onlylove: 或TZ=Asia/Shanghai
<yunfan> onlylove: 尤其是电信的
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得 reconfig tzdate 或者tzselect
<onlylove> jusss: 很多事情很麻烦，我也没搞懂
<onlylove> jusss: 要不你问adam
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，实际上，我这几天不是太在意了，因为金山……唉，几年了就那样
<jusss> onlylove: 因为旧金山?
<onlylove> jusss: 因为毛旧金山
<onlylove> jusss: 我说的是金山公司在天津的那破机房
<onlylove> jusss: NND和我说和腾讯在一个机房，谁信
<onlylove> jusss: 要不就是他服务器端写的烂
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=1.7274553.1997522421.24.jNw8vM&scm=1007.10406.3537.101200300000000&id=42460265359&pvid=433c092e-3a2a-4f92-b270-c3e1cb30c37c  求送
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 欧洲正品代：现货瑞典火柴棍Haglofs Spitz II 顶级冲锋衣3层压胶-淘宝网 价格:1399.00 - 2499.00
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 壕
 * O0XX 铜球
<jusss> onlylove: 你怎么改时区
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了，tzselect和dpkg-recongfig tzdata都用下
<onlylove> jusss: 这东西没仔细看，不过adjtime和/etc/下面应该有设置吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不是有个localtime还是啥的link么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教，ubuntu ARM服务器版怎么装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466900 求教，ubuntu ARM服务器版怎么装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yq1220 — 2014-12-15 17:34
<MSErgo4K> 每当看到有人纠结时区问题, 我就想说, 用systemd, 轻松搞定. timedatectl简单的很啊
<jzp113> MS
<jzp113> MSErgo4K  是不是找上传多的下载少的啊
<jzp113> MSErgo4K  还是下载多上传少的
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • 求教，ubuntu ARM服务器版怎么装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466901 最近开始学习ARM，弄了个ARM7和ARM8的板子，我在ubuntu的官网上看，有个叫ARM服务器版的ubuntu,想安到板子上看看是什么样子的，但看不懂安装指南，请问有没有装过这个系统的大大，指导下，或者在
<^k^>  ─> ARM上装ubantu也行，主要是想看看ubuntu在ARM上跑的效果 统计信息: 发表于 由 yq1220 — 2014-12-15 17:45
<onlylove> yunfan: 我去看了下，还是我那个划算，电信4G要50块才3G，我这个3G的50块3.8
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过电信升级4G要上新基站，不知道老3G以后会咋样
<nyfair> freeflying: 老司机带带我，我要放寒假了
<freeflying> nyfair: 来我们家帮我带孩子？
 * jusss <freeflying> nyfair: 来我们家帮我带孩子？
<archl> freeflying: 我？
<imtxc> =/quit
<sennn> halloooooooooo
<WL_mutou> 哈喽
<sennn> :D
<WL_mutou> 额，sennn
<WL_mutou> 晚上好
<sennn> WL_mutou, 晚上好
<WL_mutou> sennn，您是做什么的？
<sennn> java開發
<WL_mutou> 喔，
<sennn> 爲什麼問這個?
<WL_mutou> 嘿嘿，了解了解
<sennn> 你是做什麼的?
<WL_mutou> 木头行业的
<sennn> oh
<WL_mutou> 没有了，目前学生狗
<WL_mutou> sennn
<sennn> ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 先吃轮子 : 爸爸问:"丹乔,如果汽车是巧克力做的,你说先吃哪一部分?""轮子,"丹乔说,"这样汽车就开不走了。"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • VMware 11 安装 ubuntu 14.10 64位，无法识别显示器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466902 用VMware Workstation 11 安装了 ubuntu 14.10 amd64 安装过程一直很顺利，也顺利安装了vmware tools。 但是打开系统设置的显示选项，提示未识别的显示器。。。。 这是咋回事呢？ 1.jpg 用lspci
<^k^>  ─> |grep -i 'VGA'查看了下显卡信息，倒是有个显示，可惜没驱动信息。 2.jpg 是不是就应该这样呢。。。总觉得怪 …
<archl> imtxc:  我总是得到”你不要和我说话“这种回复。这是一种什么。。。
<WL_mutou> 为何没有人这样回复我呀？
<onlylove> yunfan: 白天和你说的那耗子，莫名其妙的死了……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我屋里有暖气，不应该是冻死的，不知道是渴死的还是怎么死的
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • unity 桌面下依赖notify-osd造成的困惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448911 1.jpg nae6taiyie0T 写道: 2013.10.22 01:05 更新 有一段时间没更新过这个贴子, 以后不打算再更新了, 使用过程中遇到了什么问题, 或者发现了新的bug, 请直接访问github, https://github.com/LiuLang/kwplayer 感谢近四十天以
<^k^>  ─> 来各位朋友的支持. 在v3.1.4中, 已经支持设定全局快捷方式, 也可以直接使用媒体键来控制; 支持dbus. ========= …
<WL_mutou> 天气冷。。。。
<tryit> hello
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你可试过家里能上google?
<onlylove> yunfan: 能上
<^k^> tryit:点点点.  21:22
<tryit> 下周一就要入职了……
<archl> onlylove: 是因为发疯了才去你的屋子的。是毒死吧。
<WL_mutou> 哈喽，
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 没可能，我屋里有电暖气，就算关掉，温度也足够高
<WL_mutou> 我这里也可以上google诶
<onlylove> archl: 滚，我不想公司ignore一次，在住处在一次
<onlylove> archl: 你不嫌累我还嫌累
<WL_mutou> onlylove,又见面了，嘿嘿
<archl> onlylove:  ... 那我 ignore 你吧。。。这样你也不会困扰了。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 发现有能上sata的高清盒子 而且还是rk3066方案的似乎
<yunfan> 说错 是 a20方案
<onlylove> archl: 赶紧的，我爸还没笨蛋笨蛋的叫我呢，你凭什么这样，还有，我屋子里没有有毒的东西
<yunfan> 貌似可以刷个ubuntu 挺完美的 还是2012年出产的
<onlylove> archl: 别整天自以为是
<yunfan> 搞不好能以废品价格收到
<onlylove> 废品……
<onlylove> 电子垃圾都是按吨卖的
<archl> onlylove:  你的屋子里不需要有毒的呀，老鼠抗毒能力强，好久才死。难受而死。之前可能到处乱跑。
<WL_mutou> facebook也可以上去诶，onlylove
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 真的假的
<archl> onlylove:  好了。笨蛋是昵称。。
 * archl done ignore
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 骗纸
<WL_mutou> 真的呢，
<yunfan> onlylove: 那盒子底部有个2.5寸硬盘位 sata的
<yunfan> onlylove: 又有千兆rj45口  你说这不是很爽么
<onlylove> yunfan: 2.5，笔记本盘啊
<WL_mutou> http://img1.ph.126.net/rlagHdg1t6_txIYiYUCSzQ==/6619510798979579377.jpg
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 你搜 迪优美特 A8 是这个
<onlylove> yunfan: 看起来不错啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 根据这个判断只要是a20的芯片 估计都有这个潜力 淘宝上有a20的开发板 有sata rj45
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.C8L40h&id=41769273883&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail   onlylove  可以考虑下呢
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 包邮 全志小A20工控主板HDMI/sata网口 LVDS扩展 安卓广告机主板-淘宝网
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40937617561  onlylove 这个
<^k^> ⇪ ti: android主板安卓小A20工控主板HDMI/sata网口扩展LVDS扩展-淘宝网 价格:320.00
<yunfan> 不过不支持千兆网是个败笔 得继续找找
<yunfan> 或者他支持5G wifi 其实也可以
<WL_mutou> 安卓系统？
<yunfan> 自然
<yunfan> 不过全志的应该是能刷ubuntu的
<onlylove> yunfan: 没sata啊
<onlylove> 我说下面那个
<WL_mutou> 哇，真的做智能家居啊？
<WL_mutou> 是否支持磁盘阵列: 不支持
<WL_mutou> onlylove，你打算买？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 我没时间玩啊
<WL_mutou> 那么你的时间都去哪里了？😄
<^k^> WL_mutou say: 那么你的时间都去哪里了？😄 in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪个没有?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看那个板啊，没有sata口啊，只是标题里面有，难道要另外引出来？
<yunfan> onlylove: 标题里有 应该就是有了
<onlylove> yunfan: 买回来没有退货么……
<yunfan> onlylove: maybe
<onlylove> yunfan: 还是你给把芯片吹下来重新换PCB
<yunfan> onlylove: 没那本事
<yunfan> onlylove: 那只有一开始那个机顶盒了 那个可是货真价实的sata口 还带硬盘位
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个盒子多钱呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 帝都有299的好像
<onlylove> yunfan: 那比那开发版便宜呢，不过少接口就是了
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=20232538182  onlylove 这个
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 迪优美特a8机顶盒 双核a9 智能安卓4.2 网络高清硬盘播放器 特价-淘宝网
<onlylove> yunfan: 也不好说，毕竟厂家可以批量拿货
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 就连芯片 批发价跟零售就不一样 何况卖盒子未必会赚钱 有的互联网厂商是赔本卖硬件的
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我很喜欢那些推广 呵呵
<yunfan> 免费拿个盒子回去刷机
<leemeng0x61> yunfan, 什么盒子
<yunfan> onlylove: 不过这个是笔记本的硬盘位 容量不行 我还是情愿买带sata的开发板 这样容量高点
<leemeng0x61> m
<yunfan> 洗澡睡觉
<WL_mutou> 没有热水，，，，
<WL_mutou> 想洗洗睡都不行
<demonkit> ls
<bcsflilong> ls?
<demonkit> sorry, wrong channel.
<leemeng0x61> OO~~
<bcsfll> /msg NickServ REGISTER bcsflilong@gmail.com lilong15812569
<bcsfll> 1
 * kandu 赶紧记下
 * MSErgo4K 赶紧记下
<onlylove> 你们都是坏人
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<bcsfll> 你们都是坏人
<tone_> -
<bcsfll> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 你们都是坏人
<RobertXXX090118> 都睡了么
<RobertXXX090118> 出来翩翩
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> RobertXXX090118, 我来了
<jzp113> RobertXXX090118, 来分析下pt协议的报文
<mjkr> 现在 gfw 对于 ipsec 两种协议的丢包率都很高吗？
<RobertXXX090118> 呵呵
<Stogov> 还有人没睡吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-16
<jackness> 早上好，各位大神
<jackness> 早上好
<jackness> 出来说话啊
<jackness> 想念大家了
<blackshark910> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<blackshark910> 大神们还没起
<jackness_> 大神们
<jackness_> 出来聊天了啊
<jusss> MSErog4K|Snore: impossible，我昨晚换了个路由器，现在连do，每秒1M
<jusss> 看720p都不卡了
<jusss> 难道国产路由器有限制？
<jusss> 还是昨晚中电信知道我骂它了就跟我提速？
<jusss> 还是do改善线路了？
<jusss> hoxily: 我这访问u2b，每秒1M
<jusss> hoxily: 昨天下午还尼玛几kb
<jackness_> 还有这个说法吗？
<jackness_> 应该买什么样的路由器啊
<jackness_> firefox-34.0.5.tar.bz2
<jackness_> 如何安装
<jusss> 我就把旧的tp路由换了个更旧的tp
<jusss> tar -jxvf .tar.bz2
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在访问u2b每秒1M
<jusss> onlylove: 昨天下午还几kb
<jusss> onlylove: 昨晚换了个路由器就1M
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42293
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Uber因悉尼人质危机期间涨价受批评
<onlylove> jusss: 你破路由坏了啊
<onlylove> Uber这什么破算法
<jusss> onlylove: 那个访问国内的也能1M
<jusss> onlylove: 就是访问国外才几kb
<onlylove> jusss: 你估计换了路由，下firefox就快了
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是把你老路由重启或者刷掉吧
<onlylove> jusss: 估计被动过了
<jusss> onlylove: 刚下了个ff，几十秒搞定
<jusss> onlylove: 昨天下午下了2小时，今天几十秒
<jusss> onlylove: 我在想还换不换linode
<onlylove> 有钱人……我都舍不得买vps
<jusss> onlylove: 以前一周以为do不给力，现在发现do还是很棒的吗
<jusss> onlylove: 就是中电信太奇葩
<jusss> onlylove: 一月5美元，你少吃2顿饭就有了
<jusss> zte除了信号渣，别的都不错
<archl> freeflying:  ;)
 * archl 是无聊透了
<slucx> imtxc: onlylove 老司机
<slucx> imtxc: onlylove 换工作的话是现在就找，然后过完年再去，还是过完年再着手找？
<onlylove> slucx: 你随意
<onlylove> slucx: 像 imtxc这样的，什么时候找都有一堆人要
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 现在岗位少, 过完年之后竞争激烈. 你说, 什么时候合适?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1607083
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 朝阳顽主华运哥 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 那个鸽子...
<slucx> onlylove: MSErgo4K 我们公司这段好多老面试的，都是说年后来？
<slucx> s/\?//
<onlylove> slucx: 过年离职，然后年后来上班呗
<O0XX> slucx: 还不能让人家把年终奖拿了啊
<slucx> 我觉得这样很聪明啊，现在就找好，然后过完年才上班，又避开了年后的竞争
<slucx> 但是有点不厚道，交接起码也得一个月吧
<onlylove> slucx: 你是好人
<slucx> lol
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1605418
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 京城高端顽主 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这个是第一个
<onlylove> slucx: 越上班越觉得好人吃亏
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: .. ... ....
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 其实后面的妹子挺耐看的
<slucx> onlylove: 在这好几年了，走也不能撕破脸皮啊
<onlylove> slucx: 没让你撕
<onlylove> slucx: 并不是说，不做好人就是撕脸皮
<slucx> onlylove: 得找一个人把项目交接过去
<slucx> 费时间
<onlylove> slucx: 而是你给自己多考虑一点，给公司少考虑一点，你们谁也不欠谁的，打工的不用给当老板的操心
<slucx> 嗯，年后大概要多久找工作的时间？
<onlylove> 求推荐手机，2K预算 给家里人用不是自用
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/383793
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ DOGE SNOWGLOBE 水晶球 $16（约¥200）_URBAN OUTFITTERS优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=33703273&color=072&parentid=MORE_IDEAS#/
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Magic Emotiball - Urban Outfitters
<onlylove> O0XX: 花200买一这个？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 他一天工资至少能买10个. 买一个怎么了?
<gfrog> O0XX: 编好了8188eu驱动了
<gfrog> O0XX: 但是问题来了……
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在网速这么好，有啥好玩的美服游戏
<onlylove> jusss: wow
<jusss> 下个美服dnf
<onlylove> O0XX: 如果钱多没处花，请捐给我
 * MSErgo4K 困
 * MSErgo4K 现在互联网行业随随便便一个岗位工资就这么高... 感觉我这些年白活了...
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 你的薪水都是我的两倍了
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 要是不够的话, 你补给我不?
 * MSErgo4K 白活了啊...
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你到底多钱月收入
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 一个月几千块
<onlylove> 大雪天出门 看见一个大爷摔倒了，我上去问大爷：“大爷，我一个月工资2000，我可以扶你吗” 大爷笑笑说：“小伙子，你先走吧，我再等等。”
<archl> MSErgo4K:  你觉得上海那个毒蛇suse女王漂亮不？
 * archl 看到学生实习都有日薪2000的呀。
<archl> 看脸的时代么。
<freeflying> archl: 上海的？ 下次去上海约出来瞅瞅
<archl> freeflying:  你认识她？
<freeflying> archl: 不认识啊
<archl> freeflying:  怎么约。。。
<freeflying> archl: 你给我她电话啊
<archl> freeflying: 我
<archl> freeflying: 我不认识。。。
<jusss> MSErgo4K: 一个月9998吗？
<MSErgo4K> archl: 不认识.
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 不是.
<archl> MSErgo4K: 。突然想到海淘的人都是有固定住址的吧。
<freeflying> jusss: 9998英镑
 * archl 没固定住址呀。
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 你补给我?
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 不要黑我啊... ...
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 这回用顺丰转运太差了，到现在包裹还在香港
 * cherrot 困屎了
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 找马克啊
<mike__> archl, 为啥要固定住址？
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 打电话给客服啊
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 土豪.
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 拜
<jusss> freeflying: 不是9998欧元吗
<archl> mike__: 噢。随时变化哈。忘记了。
<archl> cherrot: 拜拜萝卜
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 你把首壕放哪了
<mike__> 写西直门桥下也能给你邮寄到
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: ... ...
<mike__> archl, 有电话呢
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜首壕
<archl> bcao: 那也是一个城市吧。
<cherrot> archl: 早
<freeflying> jusss: 你都不知道欧元和英镑哪个更高？
 * MSErgo4K 白活
<archl> cherrot: 刚起床的兔子。
<mikecao> archl, 恩阿，难道你来回飞。。
<archl> mikecao: 我好几年没坐飞机了，坐不起
<archl> 还要定时坐飞机。。
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: http://www.kuner.com.cn/
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 酷壳官网——酷壳智能手机壳官方正品商城
<freeflying> gfrog: ^
<freeflying> 要是出6的就好了
<archl> freeflying:  其实发现走一圈的路费都快够买一个笔记本电脑了 cc MSErgo4K
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 一天一冲, 可以了
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 用不到.
<MSErgo4K> archl: 恩, 反正我是没办法去走一圈, 生活不易啊
<kandu> archl: 徒步/自行车 帐篷 挖野菜
<archl> 450+200+70+300+150+20+270 = 1460 不是很大。
<archl> kandu: 买自行车的价格就比我这贵。。。除非租
<archl> kandu:  野菜煮粥么。
<kandu> archl: 带米太重
<archl> kandu:  你真是奇葩 :)
<archl> kandu:  带压缩饼干。泡
<kandu> archl: 你想太多了。不用这么多东西的
<archl> kandu: 有自行车为啥不带。带酒壶60ml
<archl> 600
<jusss> freeflying: 我错了，我还以为欧元比英镑高呢，是不是曾经高过
<onlylove> jusss: 从来没有
<archl> kandu: 路上补给么 ... 巧克力... 我是饭桶呀。单纯行动不吃会饿死。
<kandu> archl: 果然是二代。
<archl> kandu: 二代毛。
<archl> kandu: 补充能量的廉价巧克力就比饼干贵一倍。
<archl> kandu: 咬死你，你去北京不？最近？
<archl> roylez: 去看看 姐姐 -
<archl> roylez:  我有侄女了~
<WL_mutou> 恭喜
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼？
<gfrog> freeflying: 怎么谁都开始做手机
<WL_mutou> 现在不是讲移动开发么？
<WL_mutou> 移动用户量大
<tryit> eexpss, .
<freeflying> https://www.instapaper.com/
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Instapaper
<WL_mutou> instapaper,牛逼
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问terminator的标题怎么修改啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466910 我下了一个terminator替代默认的terminal；打开多个标签的时候，想让标签显示当前的工作目录，请问能实现吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinchizhe — 2014-12-16 11:51
<polly> fedora21 can't shut down
<polly> it just can't cut off power
<MSErgo4K> polly: so both reboot and s4 work well?
<polly> after power off CPU fan is still working
<polly> s4?
<polly> configure the MB?
<nyfair> https://github.com/matz/streem 麻蛋为什么matz就开了个玩意，什么都没写就几千个关注，我写的东西度娘盘都上w下载了才7个关注？
<polly> sleeping mode?
<MSErgo4K> polly: s4 means Hibernate.
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<nyfair> github这个垃圾网站，快点墙掉算了
<MSErgo4K> polly: it's more like a buggy acpi if s4 works well.
<ssssss> test
<^k^> ssssss:点点点.  12:05
<ssssss> 早
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04U盘安装， 没有了window的启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466911 root@fusae-X550CC:/boot/grub# fdisk -l WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted. Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 14651
<^k^>  ─> 49168 sectors Units = 扇区 of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 b …
<polly> I should set my bios?
<polly> disable s4mode?
<jusss``> onlylove: 有问题的那个是tp-link wr842n
<jusss``> onlylove: 换了wr740n，do的速度好快
<onlylove> jusss``: 用毛tplink，看土豪荣用啥，你跟着上啥
<jusss``> onlylove: netcore吗
<onlylove> jusss``: 你就这点出息了
<onlylove> jusss``: 你要说netgear没准还看你一眼
<WL_mutou> onlylove
<jusss``> onlylove: netcore有个好处就是可以手改那个什么，就是在网线不是很好的情况下也能用
<jusss``> onlylove: 改百兆还是十兆什么的，就是网线不是很好下，一个能用，一个不能用
<onlylove> jusss``: 鱼唇，你在你自己机器上改下就行啦
<jusss``> onlylove: 怎么改
<onlylove> jusss``: 你居然不会……
<ssssss> onlylove: 提前60天的票子一样难搞
<MSErgo4K> jusss``: 全双工, 半双工
<onlylove> ssssss: 用灰的
<ssssss> onlylove: 灰的对我来说没有什么优势，除了票子好买
<onlylove> ssssss: 块
<ssssss> onlylove: 时间上都没有任何优势
<ssssss> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> ssssss: 诶？
<onlylove> ssssss: 灰机会比火车慢？
<ssssss> onlylove: 对我来说都得两天
<onlylove> ssssss: 你买G头的？
<onlylove> ssssss: 还是你下灰机还要再坐车
<ssssss> onlylove: 不是，我家离机场远啊，要是飞机的话，我就得提前以前在机场附近等
<onlylove> ssssss: 哦……
<ssssss> onlylove: 所以就一样了，都是花两天
<onlylove> ssssss: 票子好买不就是最大的优势么
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  12:31
<jusss``> MSErgo4K: 对，就是它
<jusss``> onlylove: tp的就没法调这个模式对吗？双工半双工
<onlylove> jusss``: 你得多蛋疼去调那个
<ssssss> onlylove: 明天再站
<ssssss> 战
<jusss``> onlylove: 有时网线不好，不调不能用呀
<onlylove> jussss: 换网线
<MSErgo4K> ssssss: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/140765
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 重口秋裤，不喜误入！HANES 恒适 Big Label X-Temp Thermal 男士连体衣_保暖内衣_晒物广场_什么值得买
<MSErgo4K> ssssss: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove> jussss: 那种渣渣网线，今天不换明天也得换
<onlylove> jussss: 你还没见过在这台机器上不好用，在别的机器上都好用的网线呢
<ssssss> 。。。。。
<ssssss> 要秋裤做啥
<jussss> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> ssssss: 多买几条，套一起当毛裤
<ssssss> 要毛裤做啥
<jussss> onlylove: 现在支持半双工的路由器多不？手动调
<onlylove> jussss: 你自己找去吧，我真的不理解你为啥要半双工，还TM10M的
<onlylove> jussss: 就TM因为你那破网线？
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1608954 希望国雾霾怎么比帝都还严重？
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 组图：美国一千多人持枪在国会大厦外抗议禁枪 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jussss> onlylove: ...
<WL_mutou> 网线不贵吧？
<WL_mutou> 我这里1块钱一米
<WL_mutou> 10M。。。一般局域网不都至少100M了么？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.4 chromium 地址栏 无法复制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466912 看到chrome有更新里，然后更新版本 39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.04 ，上几个版本都是把鼠标往地址栏一放，连接马上就消失了，同时地址栏左边出现搜索“放大镜”，或许是线方便搜索，但是我根本没法复制连
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 静电
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 你不知道静电的厉害
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 原来遇到过，不知道是不是静电的原因，100M的网卡硬是变成了10M的
<WL_mutou> onlylove，不可能吧？你在哪里使用？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 学校机房
<WL_mutou> onlylove，要不搞6类的屏蔽线？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 毛叫不可能，这都三年多了
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 我不操心那些，爱咋地咋地，反正我不在那干活了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_354739.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 纽约一女性搭乘Uber出租车睡着 醒来账单竟飙至293美元_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 纽约一女性搭乘Uber出租车睡着   <-  看到这里, 我以为出什么事了呢
<WL_mutou> onlylove，你搞运维的？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 不搞了
<WL_mutou> onlylove，额。。。好吧
<onlylove> 终于被贴吧那群人恶心到了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:http://piaojia.bmncc.com.cn/priceSearch.jsp
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 北京轨道交通票价查询
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 天使什么样? : 儿子:"妈妈,天使是什么样的人?"母亲:"长翅膀,能在天空飞的人就是天使?"儿子:"真奇怪,昨天爸爸对女仆珍妮说:'你是我的天使。'可是珍妮并不会飞呀！ "母亲:"今天我就要叫她飞走！ "
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qHeIYgjDAACNSeS79IoAALrPALAntwAAI1h480.jpg 火车上节后回来的神人们
<nyfair> <!-- 傻逼，屏蔽掉jquery整站就瘫痪，你当我真依赖jquey啊？ -->
<nyfair> $('body').prepend('<div id="_471cad21c3768405b569b59e397d3d2b"><div><h1 style="text-align: center; color: #f60; font-size: 32px;">请关闭AdBlock等插件</h1>请关闭“广告屏蔽插件”后再访问本站<br>本站被插件恶意攻击，为了安全请将本站加入白名单或关闭插件<br>关闭后本消息自动消失<br/>手机用户请访问<a href="http://lknovel.lightnovel.cn/mobile/index.html">手机版</a></div></div>');
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<nyfair> jvm是没有内存泄漏，那叫作内存浪费
<nyfair> java比c++多耗一个数量级的内存
<nyfair> 蛤蛤蛤蛤
<WL_mutou> 但是，如果他有钱，就买那么多的内存放上去，他就爱浪费内存
<WL_mutou> 他情愿浪费内存，也不愿意发生内存泄露，，感觉貌似大多喜欢这样？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 宁可浪费也不要泄露，泄露比浪费可怕多了
<WL_mutou> 好吧
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 不管是从安全角度还是服务器稳定角度
<WL_mutou> 嘿嘿，话是这么说
<WL_mutou> 但是个人来说，要我选择，还是比较喜欢c类
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 难道你不这么做？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 你经历一次泄露就知道啥滋味了
<onlylove> 我记得上午找牛牛有事来着，怎么下午就忘了
<onlylove> 看来觉睡少了
<WL_mutou> 也不能这么说，有适合也用python的，跟java差不多吧？
<WL_mutou> onlylove，看来你健忘了？呵呵
<WL_mutou> onlylove，who is 牛牛？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 牛牛就是牛牛
<WL_mutou> 他的username是什么？
<WL_mutou> onlylove，onlylove？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 连 nyfair是牛牛都不知道，一边玩去，我写代码
<WL_mutou> 我是新人。。所以。。。
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42277
<nyfair> 新闻联播站solidot被婊了？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国妓女涌向非洲
<nyfair> 大快人心
<WL_mutou> 哈喽，牛牛好
<WL_mutou> nyfair:牛牛大神好
<nyfair> WL_mutou: 乖，快发福利
<WL_mutou> 有一百部，要么？
<nyfair> WL_mutou: 老司机快发
<onlylove> 100……这么少
<WL_mutou> nyfair:涌向非洲了，你为何这么高兴？
<WL_mutou> onlylove，那么你有多少？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 你知道NXXX啥意思不
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 我要是说，我可以给你三位数连续
<WL_mutou> 啥意思？
<WL_mutou> nyfair:牛牛大神，onlylove才是老司机
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 你连某公司的编号都不知道啊
<WL_mutou> onlylove:好吧，你才是大神
<PorridgeEater> Test for irc
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42300
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 人民日报批判纽约时报
<PorridgeEater> 有人么？
<^k^> PorridgeEater:点点点.  15:09
<onlylove> nyfair: 互相裱
<WL_mutou> onlylove:，是什么意思？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 你连东热女优是用数字代号的都不知道啊
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 你都下的些什么片子啊
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 看片要看质量好的，知道不
<WL_mutou> onlylove，网盘的，还没看
<iMadper> onlylove: 看片要看中文的, 都不知道他们说什么, 看起来没意思
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么数字代号
<onlylove> iMadper: 有字幕
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 字幕很多都是乱翻译的吧?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你应该知道吧
<WL_mutou> onlylove，。。。。
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我不在乎，我看的都没字幕的
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 光看图啊?
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 美内涵
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 没内涵
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 靠，那种事情，不是光看图的么
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 当然不是了
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是一个n开头的编号，如果是没被删减过的片子，会有水印
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 你只是个低端撸友
<WL_mutou> onlylove: NXXX，还以为说的是程序段号呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 不知道 我一般看h小说 不大喜欢看av
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 还没有到撸大湿的级别
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你高端，你有内涵，你去岛国撸吧
<yunfan> onlylove: av看着不真实 我情愿看看起来不漂亮 但是是真实的自拍
<WL_mutou> onlylove，你号邪恶啊，好有经验啊，哈哈
<yunfan> onlylove: 我又要来帝都了
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 早格式化硬盘多少年了，那时候硬盘普遍320G的时候收集的，后来没意思
<onlylove> yunfan: 做啥
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: +1
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你要有内涵的，看花与蛇去
<yunfan> onlylove: 一年了 回来开会 估计还有薪资面谈
<onlylove> yunfan: 又要加薪啊，恭喜啊
 * onlylove 求加薪
<yunfan> onlylove: 都是意思意思那种 一年1k 没什么的
<onlylove> yunfan: 给我加1K也行啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 要跳槽 可比这个多多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是你公司的问题 一般公司都有计划涨薪
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这行当，跳也加不了多少，
<onlylove> yunfan: 他就没说怎么加薪法，倒是有那么一说
<WL_mutou> onlylove：话说，现在你是干哪行的呀？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们是劳力公司 他当然能耍滑头就耍滑头了  我公司最近走了好多人 他要跟我耍滑头 吃亏的是他
<yunfan> onlylove: 你想 一个人头上一个月耍滑个1k 他那么多人 一年得弄多少钱啊
<WL_mutou> yunfan：你们公司有多少人？
<jusss> onlylove: 这个点晒着阳光，看着电影，最幸福了
<onlylove> jusss: 阶级敌人！
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 我晒着太阳看电视剧呢, 我觉得国产电视剧很好看啊
<jusss> MSErgo4K: onlylove 再吃个豆干，喝杯茶
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 趣多多 + 牛奶
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 还有水果
<WL_mutou> 额，真性福啊，不用上班么？
<jusss> MSErgo4K: onlylove 窗外小鸟叽叽喳喳，晒着下午的阳光，呼吸着新鲜的空气，今天俺这空气质量优
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你还不踢掉他？
<MSErgo4K> WL_mutou: 就是在上班啊
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 踢谁啊?
<onlylove> 算了，我滚
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 你说 WL_mutou ? 不至于t啊?
<WL_mutou> 啥？我违反了什么规定了么？
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 20-30
<MSErgo4K> WL_mutou: 没有吧, 刚才 onlylove让我t你, 但是我不知道为啥啊
<yunfan> jusss: 我刚洗了个澡
<yunfan> 前几天买了两个充气沙发 现在在阳台晒太阳不错
<jusss> yunfan: 我也想洗，太冷了，就不洗了
<jusss> 我现在打开了窗口，呼吸着新鲜空气
<yunfan> 我这里也冷 所以我才下午洗
 * jusss 再也不用去sjz那破地方呼吸雾霾去了
<WL_mutou> yunfan:哦，
<WL_mutou> MSErgo4K，好吧，看来我得注意下自己吧。也不知道哪里得罪他了
<jusss> WL_mutou: 因为你用了敏感字眼 <WL_mutou> 额，真性福啊，不用上班么？
<MSErgo4K> WL_mutou: 我也不知道啊...
<jusss> WL_mutou: 看到了没？所以他才想t你
<WL_mutou> juesss,噢，这样啊？
<jusss> absolutely
<WL_mutou> i am sorry!
<jusss> 再拆开一袋旺旺小小酥
<WL_mutou> 那个，谁能告诉我，这里有哪些关键字不能使用的么？
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 有什么好怕的
<WL_mutou> yunfan:倒不是好怕，就是被人讨厌的感觉不好
<MSErgo4K> wl
<MSErgo4K> WL_mutou: 我觉得你没问题啊, 不用担心啦
<jusss> WL_mutou: brazzers x-art naughtyamerica ihaveawife blackonblond girlsrevenge等等都不是关键字
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 小心点儿
<WL_mutou> 好，谢谢MSErgo4k,jusss
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: gfrog: ios播放电脑里的视频, 你们用啥软件? dlna?
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:你送我个苹果手机，完了我告诉你
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 一边儿去, 没问你
<archl> MSErgo4K:   看到了侄女。
<archl> MSErgo4K: 好了，准备出发去北面！
<MSErgo4K> archl: 北面? 卖衣服的?
<archl> MSErgo4K: 我去的最北的地方是北京吧。
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 不懂
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: ToT
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 30块钱, 有点儿贵啊
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:30不贵
<archl> MSErgo4K baihuo 花45元买招聘广告
<archl> lol
<archl> 话说，如何回复baidu正常访问呢？
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6cae1875jw1enbliwmm2uj20b43mh4bd.jpg
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: .... ....
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 无言以对
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 这个天跑步真爽
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 我都是在家锻炼了
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 有好天不容易啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 是啊.
<baihuo> freeflying: MSErgo4K 风吹的肯定特别爽吧？
 * baihuo 风吹XX凉
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何强制通过无线网卡上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466915 大家好。 我的问题是这样的，我有一块有线网卡和一块无线网卡，现在我需要用有线网卡设置固定IP后连接开发板，用无线网卡通过DHCP获取IP 上网。现在我 发现只要开发板和我的电脑的网线
<nyfair> 左手的剑1o6x9Wh0 右手的盾ouq7
<nyfair> 蛤蛤蛤蛤
<Destine> 当当呢。。。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 利用云盘看海量在线影视！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466916 还在愁用ubuntu系统没有视频看嘛，最近我发现利用新出的乐视云可以观看海量视频资源，基本所有的电影和电视剧哦。当然这需要手机也安装乐视云的APP。具体方法是首先电脑或网络机顶盒安装乐视云，这
<nyfair> 桠~洲、冣/汏の※茼貹☆姣哊&罔佔○
<LoveDan> WL_mutou: test
<archl> Destine:  你在远程操控当当吗？
<jzp113> 没人聊天啊
<archl> jzp113 没有聊天了。
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> archl 算了 我们扯扯淡
<archl> jzp113:  我要去北京，有好多路线，我没有直接目的。我该如何安排行程。
<jzp113> 告诉你个算法
<jzp113> 旅行家算法
<jzp113> 你走最短的线路 但都玩到
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 利用云盘看海量在线影视！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466916 还在愁用ubuntu系统没有视频看嘛，最近我发现利用新出的乐视云可以观看海量视频资源，基本所有的电影和电视剧哦。当然这需要手机也安装乐视云的APP。具体方法是首先电脑用浏览器进入乐视云或网络机
<archl> jzp113: 我不知道在济南还是在北京玩。
<jzp113> 贪心算法
<archl> jzp113: 到了北京，然后呢。
<jzp113> 那个最想去就去哪个
<archl> jzp113: 我要带什么，去哪里。不明确呀。
<jzp113> 到了北京你还要去哪？
<archl> jzp113: 不知道。
<jzp113> 带什么？
<archl> jzp113: 不知道。
<jzp113> 钱啊
<jzp113> 没钱怎么玩
<jzp113> 钱带够什么都好说
<archl> jzp113: 我没钱
<archl> MSErgo4K: 对了，我还没钱呀。。。
<archl> 这是重要的事情。
<archl> jzp113: 没钱怎么去呢。
<archl> 到了北京去哪里呢。
<nyfair> 话说我最近试验了下那个bpg，再跟g婊的webp差不多解码效率的情况下质量完全碾压了
<nyfair> webp质量没比jpg高多少，但是时间慢一个数量级
<jzp113> ï¼­s
<jzp113> MSErgo4K,我刚才做了件大师
<jzp113> MSErgo4K,我刚才做了件大事
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 啥?
<jzp113> MSErgo4K,私聊
<jzp113> archl 不要怕
<yunfan> nyfair: 我最近看美剧 发现他们用的mkv怎么都能压到300m左右?
<yunfan> nyfair:   但是画质却跟上G的差不多
<jzp113> mkv?
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jzp113> mkv 印象中都是好大的
<yunfan> nyfair: 有没有随机对每帧带 mask的格式？
<tcstory> 怎么javadoc那么蛋疼,没有用public修饰的话,就无法生成文档
<baihuo> roylez: .
<baihuo> roylez: 你这车还没学完...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2pDmINBe1AACUqQ3m94wAALrLQO33qMAAJTB484.jpg 好壮观的汽车世界
 * jusss 刚看完star wars episode II
<jusss> blabla
 * jusss 空气质量:63 良
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<jackness1> 星际战争好看吗？
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜首壕
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04 安装 faenza 图标 部分图标缺失 不知道如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466917 安装的faenza-icon-theme_1.3.1_all.deb 结果在日历上一个图标显示不出来了 之前在无线鼠标的图标 也显示不出来 后来找到对应位置 copy其他图标进行了替换就好了 但是日历这个图标 就不
<^k^>  ─> 知道对应的是哪个？ 12.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcsflilong — 2014-12-16 19:28
<jusss> jackness: 好看
<cherrot> jackness: jackness1 小马甲
<jackness> 大家晚上好啊
<jackness> 出来聊天吧
<jusss`> .
<jusss`> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn-7SNrQWMo
<^k^> jusss`: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<jusss`> teswt
<jusss`> test
<^k^> jusss`:点点点.  20:26
<jusss`> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss`:点点点.  20:29
<jackness> jusss，你发的是什么游戏啊？
<ultidesp> 这里有人从redhat迁移到ubuntu-server的吗？
<abc-phone> !ip
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我不气馁 : 我不气馁。虽然我胸小,但是我脸大呀。 虽然我的薪水少,但是我的工作多呀。 虽然我个子矮,但是我发际线高呀。 虽然我的脂肪厚,但是我的钱包薄呀。 虽然她不喜欢我,但是别人也不喜欢我呀。 虽然我的银行帐户很空,但是我的购物车很满呀。 虽然我活的很差
<^k^>  ─> 劲,但是我的情敌活的很好呀。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu如何安全的调整分区大小（/目录分容量给/home） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466918 犹如平时在/home下操作比较的多，当时给家目录的容量是20g，，根目录是80g，，但是之后发现根目录用的很少，但是现在家目录已经快用完了，。怎么将根目录的40g分给/home呢。。
<^k^>  ─> 。探讨下 统计信息: 发表于 由 dulizhi — 2014-12-16 21:12
<jussss> .
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  21:54
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于ifconfig,iwconfig,iwlist的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466919 最近学了一些网络命令,但是不明白ifconfig中的if是什么单词的缩写，iwconfig，iwlist中的iw又是什么单词的缩写，大家知道吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-12-16 22:05
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求：关于linux恶意代码的相关资料 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466920 大家对于linux下的恶意代码都有哪些资料呢？ 到底对于ELF的文件分析有没有必要呢？ 有木有人喜欢收集linux恶意代码的，相互共享一下呗！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 821478424 — 2014-12-16 22:25
<ice_lns> 有人在吗
<^k^> ice_lns:点点点.  00:45
<ice_lns> 哈哈
<ice_lns> Why I can't hidden my host
<ice_lns> My ip
<Azurewrath> ice_lns, 注册个用户先，然后去 #freenode 找 stuff 要隐身衣。或者直接开代理。
<ice_lns> 已经注册了
<ice_lns> At urewrath: 搞定了
<ice_lns> Azurewrath: thank you
<Azurewrath> ice_lns, ~~
<ice_lns> 夜猫子还不少啊
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<jackness> 我没钱了
<jackness> 谁能借我点钱啊
<jackness> i don't have any money,could you lend me some money?
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-17
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Can't install yong input method! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466924 I'm trying to install yong input method. Here is the error I got: Code: ~/.yong $> yong -d yong: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Does anybody know what does this libcairo.so.2 belon
<^k^>  ─> g to? I've already installed libcairo2, libcairo2-dev. Thank you! 统计信息: 发表于 由 nickleeh — 2014-12-17 8:09
<archl> 超级郁闷呀。没钱呀。
<archl> 没钱呀。
<archl> 坐找快速的都必须是济南换乘。。。
<jackness> archl 你也没钱了吗？
<jackness> 我没有钱啦
<ice_lns> 早早早
<jackness> 大家赶快送钱过来
<jackness> ice_Ins早
<ice_lns> 送什么钱
<ice_lns> ……
<jackness> 呵呵
<jackness> 通过网友集资了
<jackness> 没办法
<jackness> 没钱了
<ice_lns> 集资……
<ice_lns> 没钱工作赚钱
<jackness> 没工作做啊
<jackness> 你介绍个工作给我啊
<ice_lns> 介绍不了
<jackness> 为什么
<jackness> 你是做什么工作的？
 * slucx 早上好
<jackness> 早上好 slucx
<jackness> 借点钱啊
<slucx> lol
<jackness> 借点钱吧
<archl> 不知道。。。
<jackness> archl，借点钱啊
<jackness> 在干嘛？
<archl> pump006: 今天晚上请客？
<archl> lol
<archl> pump006: 还是你已经请客了 :(
<jusss> tes
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:46
<croner> test
<^k^> croner:点点点.  10:49
<croner> xchat
<jackness> 我发财啦
<jackness> 我拿到100块人民币了
<qiao> iMadper: 土豪早～
<iMadper> qiao: 乖
<qiao>  cc mikecao gfrog huntxu imtxc happyaron
<qiao> iMadper: 又到了抢票的时候了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 唉～
<mikecao> 土豪们早 cc qiao iMadper  huntxu gfrog imtxc
<jackness> 360抢票助手
<jackness> 你们怎么都喜欢CC了
<iMadper> qiao: 是啊. 加油
<qiao> jackness: linux 没有 360
<qiao> iMadper: 羡慕你这种壕
<gfrog> qiao: 乖
<jackness> 那就靠你的网速
<gfrog> qiao: 我不用抢票
<gfrog> mikecao: 你才土壕，你们全家都土壕
<jackness> 你们可以提前预订票啊
<mikecao> gfrog, 就你土豪
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 我可能要去广州过年
 * gfrog 妈蛋，总算用回茶轴了，好用的想哭。
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 赞 壕。。
<jackness> 茶轴键盘如此好吗？
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 和媳妇去广州过年 ？！
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 可能吧, 谁知道呢
<jackness> 他有媳妇了啊？
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 还没定
<jackness> 广州是个好地方
<jackness> 美女如云啊
<jackness> 大夏天爽死了
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 在离京前赶上你们的婚礼哈～
<jackness> 吃喜糖
<jackness> 我要吃喜糖
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 我倒是想
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 问题是, 我现在没钱结婚啊
<jusss> jackness: cc carbon copy
<jackness> cc carbon copy干嘛？
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 现在互联网行业大把大把的钱, 我这种在软件行业的, 没钱捞啊
<jackness> jusss，你在干嘛？
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 。。
<jusss> jackness: 你不写邮件呀。。。还有个bcc
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 额。。先结了再说吧。。
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 你还真想挣个百万的去结婚啊。。
<MSErgo4K> .
<jusss> MSErgo4K: 你要去哪捞钱带上我
<qiao> MSErgo4K:  你要去哪捞钱带上我
<jackness> 没用过bcc
<eexpss> MSErgo4K: 居然就准备结婚了。
<eexpss> 发过lp的照片看看。看匹配不。
<jusss> eexpss: ee桑
<jackness> 对 发老婆照片来看看
<eexpss> 啥就桑
<jackness> 让大家欣赏下
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: ... ... ...
<jusss> eexpss: 来两个链接，我要厨房那种剧情的
<eexpss> 我正在写正则，等 MSErgo4K 的lp照片出来，我就匹配下。大家等结果。
<eexpss> jusss: 啥。家仆？
<jackness> lp照片也能正则表达式匹配的吗？
<jusss> eexpss: 老婆也行，就是要厨房那种剧情的，最好带着围裙
<eexpss> 当然，算照片的颜色，差值匹配。
<eexpss> 因为 MSErgo4K 的照片，我有了。
<jackness> 我靠 你牛
<eexpss> jusss: 自己找。
<jackness> 那你匹配看看
<jackness> 让我们看看结果
<jusss> eexpss: 你是有经验的老司机
<eexpss> jackness: 你让他先发照片啊
<eexpss> jusss: 我过眼云烟。啥都忘记了。
<jackness> 好的
<jackness> 管理员发照片了啊
<jusss> eexpss: 来教我刷openwrt
<eexpss> 这你找 gfrog。他折腾
<eexpss> 只刷过一次，刷成砖头。我教你好不。
<gfrog> qiao: 你也要离京？
 * gfrog 最近听说要逃离帝都的真多
<qiao> gfrog: 总的离开么。。
<eexpss> 离开京城的，就2种情况，1，注重空气质量；2，回家超生。 gfrog 你是哪种？
<jackness> 我想去帝都还没机会呢
<jackness> 你们要逃离帝都啊？
<baihuo> jackness:必须逃离啊
<eexpss> gfrog: 回答嘛。要不我发推，你回答。
<baihuo> jackness: 帝都马上就要人口大爆炸了
<gfrog> eexpss: 啥？
<eexpss> 。。@
<gfrog> eexpss: 神我越来越烦你了咋办？
<eexpss> 为什么呢？
<jackness> 我靠，帝都究竟有多少人呢？
<gfrog> eexpss: 吹水太深井冰了
 * eexpss 摸摸 gfrog。深表歉意。
<baihuo> gfrog: 神又吹啥了？
<eexpss> 我不是刚好没事做嘛。昨天升级到L8了。你几级？ gfrog
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 你啥时候结婚啊?
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 你比我大三岁诶
<gfrog> eexpss: 没玩儿，外头零下20度，懒得出去
 * gfrog 真讨厌东北的冬天
<jackness> 你们聊天很爽啊 gfrog
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 没钱。。
<jackness> 东北的啊
<jackness> 东北都是汉子啊
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 女方啥要求?
<jackness> 都说没钱
<baihuo> jackness:对，东北的都是女汉子
<jackness> 你们有我穷吗？
<baihuo> jackness:我啊
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 女方没要求。。
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 没要求? 那就不好办了
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 不过咱自己的长点心啊。。
<baihuo> qiao: 没要求是最大的要求了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ---ibus 输入法切换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466935 从14.04 到14.10 升级后输入法不能却换，大家是否遇到，虽然可以用鼠标切换但是键盘一直不行！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bzhao — 2014-12-17 11:17
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 按说, 这么大的事, 女方有要求咱都能理解. 碰到没要求的, 反倒不知道怎么做了
<baihuo> test
<^k^> baihuo:点点点.  11:22
 * baihuo 还以为我掉线了...
<baihuo> qiao:ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 其实女娃没要求，的看丈母娘有啥要求了。。
<qiao> baihuo: 不是壕，一个买可以，三个就没钱吃饭了。。
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 我问的是, 女方啥要求, 包含丈母娘了啊
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 女方, 不是女孩儿一个人啊.
<baihuo> qiao: 归根到底还是丈母娘不好满足
<mikecao> qiao, 啥时候离京，，带谁走。。
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 哦。。那还没见丈母娘呢么。。
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 一语双关, 赞.
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 泄泄
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 你问人家姑娘, 也能知道人家家里什么态度嘛
<qiao> mikecao: 。。
<jackness> 找老婆就该找个好丈母娘
<jackness> 压力好大的
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 别听 mikecao 鬼扯, 他都在帝都买房了
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 是这个频道里少有的真土豪
 * baihuo 拜土豪
<jackness> 我靠，帝都的房子啊 那可是几百万的上下啊
 * qiao 拜土豪 mikecao 
 * mikecao 拜 妹子帝qiao
<jackness> 你们互拜啊
<jackness> 哈哈
<jackness> 谁介绍个萌妹子给我啊
<jackness> 我单身很久了
 * baihuo 饿
<wangli> imtxc, 早
<linuxdog> 我升级到14.10后ibus输入法不能键盘切换，什么问题啊？
<wangli> imtxc, 发现iMadper怎么失踪了
<baihuo> wangli: 回家生猴子了吧
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 你说是不^^^
<linuxdog> 大家好！
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 下午去生猴子
<linuxdog> 没人遇到这个问题吗？
<^k^> linuxdog:点点点.  11:37
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 你下午请加？
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 昂.
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 妹子今天回来啊
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:晚上请假不？
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/325958
<eexpss> 蝴蝶结
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: ... ... 晚上本来也不上班啊
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 只是不在公司上班而已，妹子那晚上上班不？
<imtxc> wangli: 色大象换马甲了
<wangli> imtxc, 挖出来
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 肯定不啊. 我妹子回家住啊
 * imtxc 呼叫色大象
<imtxc> wangli: 戴帽子的人里面 whois 一下不好？
 * gfrog 卧槽，没文档的软件真要命啊！！ 
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu12.0.4安装cpufrequtils-0.4时./configure报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466936 ./configure时提示： configure error：at least one of /sys support or /proc support must be enable configure error：/bin/bash/ ''./configure'' failed for libcpufreq 不知道怎么回事，求大牛回答 统计信息: 发表于 由 lightingbuye
<^k^>  ─> r — 2014-12-17 11:26
<albert> fk
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<root> da jia hao
<alvin_rxg> ni hao
<jackness1> archlinux如何上网
<jackness1> 如何输入中文呢？
<jackness1> archlinux如何安装qq
<ssssss> 谁知道从东直门到T3需要多少时间啊
<gfrog> ssssss: 据说45mins
<ssssss> gfrog: 那看起来早上7、8 点多的我都赶不上了
<gfrog> ssssss: 飞机？
<ssssss> gfrog: 火车票买不到了，我看看飞机票
<gfrog> ssssss: 早班打车吧，地铁不靠谱
<ssssss> gfrog: 打车？ 那么远得很多钱吧
<gfrog> ssssss: 或者前一天晚上去机场，在机场7天住一晚上，估计比打车贵不多少
<gfrog> ssssss: 上地到机场大概150，貌似
<ssssss> 好吧
<ssssss> gfrog: 我买 11 点多的应该可以赶上吧
<MSErgo4K> ssssss: 我一会儿也去, 不过我去t1
<gfrog> ssssss: 那没问题
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 又要去哪耍？
<ssssss> MSErgo4K: 走我们那边的好像只有 t3
<MSErgo4K> ssssss: 哦, 你今天回去?
<ssssss> MSErgo4K: 腊月
<ssssss> MSErgo4K: 这不火车票提前60天开始卖
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 去机场耍
<ssssss> MSErgo4K: 我这两天未遂
<MSErgo4K> ssssss: ... ...
<ssssss> MSErgo4K: 现在去我家只有2趟车了
<ssssss> 去年还有4趟
<MSErgo4K> ssssss: 搬家吧
<ssssss> 马蛋的，来会多花的钱够一个 ipad mini 了
<ssssss> http://flights.ctrip.com/booking/BJS-LHW-day-1.html
<^k^> ssssss: ⇪ 北京到兰州机票预订 - 北京到兰州特价机票 - 北京到兰州航班查询预订 - 携程国内机票预订
<ssssss> 这全价的票改退还有收费/
<gfrog> ssssss: G到西安再D也没票么？
<gfrog> ssssss: 找特价票必须去哪儿啊，携程票贵
<ssssss> gfrog: 西安到兰州要七八个小时，还没票
<gfrog> ssssss: 从西安飞
<ssssss> 这个思路我看看
<baihuo> freeflying: 壕，世界卡延误现在5000了。。。
<ssssss> 算了，换乘太费劲，价格也省不了
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:https://zh.flightaware.com/live/flight/CHH7812
<gfrog> ssssss: 你从帝都飞多少钱？
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<ssssss> gfrog: 1300 左右
<ssssss> gfrog: 帝都到西安 G 也要将近 600, 然后飞的话也是 500 多点
<ssssss> 卧铺 400 块，飞机贵个 1000, 来回就一个 mini 木有了
<gfrog> ssssss: 往返1300？那还好吧
<gfrog> ssssss: 毕竟那么远呢
<ssssss> gfrog: 单程好不
<ssssss> 往返我就不犹豫了
<gfrog> ssssss: 你还是看看去哪儿吧
<ssssss> 差不多呢
<ssssss> 去哪儿 1100 左右
 * ssssss 明天早上再抢火车票
<ssssss> 不过明天只能买腊月27的了
 * MSErgo4K 心塞
 * ssssss 赛得不能更赛
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于邮件Evolution的跟随问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466938 邮件Evolution程序，有一项是设置邮件跟随，设置后前面会有“跟随”字样，但后续再有同标题的邮件不会再显示，不像thunderbird这个，设置跟随后会有一个小眼睛显示。如何设置让Evolution也有显示跟踪
<ssssss> 1300 如果妥妥的话我也认了，丫的 T3 就那么远，兰州的机场离我们家更远
 * baihuo 心梗
 * gfrog 当年在某企业年年报销回家车票的……
<freeflying> baihuo: 最高5000
<baihuo> freeflying: 壕啊..
<baihuo> freeflying:求办世界卡...
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 求世界卡
<baihuo> freeflying: 你现在薅了几次延误险了？
<jackness1> 求世界卡
 * ssssss 求世界卡
<ssssss> 哪一趟航班误点率高，我薅中心的延误险吧。。。
<ssssss> 中信
<baihuo> ssssss: 我觉得你还是求你坐飞机那天雾霾比较靠谱
<ssssss> 那要是回不去不是二大了
<baihuo> ssssss: 总能回去的
<baihuo> ssssss: 回不去就去航空公司柜台上砸的哦奶昔
<baihuo> ssssss:砸东西
<ssssss> baihuo: 好办法，然后让把我拘了，然后遣送回去？
<ssssss> baihuo: 万一人给我塞煤车里面遣返咋办
<baihuo> ssssss: 你这又不是在国外，国内的话，闹的越大优势就越大
<ssssss> baihuo: 现在在研究曲线线路
<baihuo> ssssss: 绕道日本？
<ssssss> baihuo: 貌似石家庄-兰州的票下午2点开始卖
<ssssss> 不过这中中途站有没有票都很难说
<freeflying> baihuo: 4次
<baihuo> freeflying: 4*5000?
<ssssss> freeflying: 真·壕
<freeflying> baihuo: 最高5000，一般都是按机票票价赔得
<ssssss> freeflying: 中信认去哪儿的票不
<freeflying> ssssss: 必须指定渠道
<ssssss> freeflying: 渠道都有哪些啊
 * baihuo 额...求转行天天飞的...
<ssssss> freeflying: 话说延误多久给赔钱
<freeflying> ssssss: 去他们网站看吧
<freeflying> 2个小时
<ssssss> 这倒也是个路子…………
<jusss> jjjjjjjfuckjjjjj将计就计dddbla
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: linode最近没法用了，各种挂掉，球推荐vps啊
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: do
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 坡国机房
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 据说坡国机房丢包很厉害啊
<happyaron> qiao: 拜首席
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 那只能买香港机房了
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: do有香港机房了？
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 没有.
<MSErgo4K> gf
<gfrog> ……
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 淘宝有香港机房
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: HK机房很多都不让做vpn，比较麻烦
<sailfish> ?
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 那不知道了
<pump006> @smooth
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 你是do的人?
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 不是啊
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 为毛你有帽子
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: ... 是do的人就有帽子?
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我有这么说么？ 这是两个问题 并发懂不？
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 不懂, 啥叫并发?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://www.zhihu.com/question/27073672
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 普通程序员代码量一般要达到多少才会产生“质变”？ - 编程 - 知乎
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 算了 帽子就是这个样子
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 有帽子, 并且不懂.
<alvin_rxg> 说起来， jusss 搞了个服务器，他拿来干嘛用的？ irc 都经常 offline 的似乎
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 正常
<alvin_rxg> any recommendation ?   http://uploadpie.com/ELeNE
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
 * baihuo 困
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 哈哈哈
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 啥好事?
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 这么开心?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 下周一上班
<MSErgo4K> tryit: yooo, 不错嘛
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 苟富贵, 勿相忘
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 。。。。。。
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 上周在上海呆了4、5天
<baihuo> tryit: 苟富贵, 勿相忘
<baihuo> tryit: 赚大钱了回来发点
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 面试了5、6个公司，有2个offer，最后选了一个
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 那挺不错的啊
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 驱动开发?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 恩，选择了做网络安全设备的研发工作
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 拒了一个做手机驱动的offer
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 苟富贵, 勿相忘
<tryit> MSErgo4K, ...
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 这两天还一直有公司打电话让去面试
<gfrog> tryit: 网络安全设备？ 哪家公司啊？
<tryit> baihuo, ...
<tryit> gfrog, 小公司，做网络防火墙产品
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 有着落就好
 * baihuo 抢不到票好心梗
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 心梗, 鸡梗不? 要是都梗就毁了, 那就是心肌梗了
<gfrog> tryit: 哪家？ 这圈子不大，也没太小的公司
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 完全没票啊
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 我表弟让我直接去东京，他说有几个朋友在那边开公司。。。
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 弄辆自行车吧
<MSErgo4K> tryit: ... ... 我擦....
<tryit> gfrog, 忒小的公司
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 还招人不?
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 东京, 我只知道那里很热
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 是吧?
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 据说是挺热的
 * MSErgo4K 确认了三次, 是东京, 不是京东.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 我说先工作一两年吧，顺便学习下日语
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 东京
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 看来确实是很热那个地方
<albert> 东京好热的
<albert> 你受得了？
<jusss> MSErgo4K: onlylove自从昨天下午走了，就没来了
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 跟我有关系吗?
 * jusss 微软拼音输入法好好使呀
<jusss> MSErgo4K: 猜着你就会说这句话
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 他这么大的人了, 愿意来就不来, 不愿意来就来, 我管不了啊
<jusss> 要不就是，跟我有毛关系，
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 记得每次回来帮我带片子啊.
<jusss> MSErgo4K: win下杀毒软件装哪个呀
<MSErgo4K> jusss: avast
<alvin_rxg> 06:35:12         alvin_rxg | jusss: http://www.zhihu.com/question/27073672
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 普通程序员代码量一般要达到多少才会产生“质变”？ - 编程 - 知乎
<alvin_rxg> 06:37:11         alvin_rxg | 说起来， jusss 搞了个服务器，他拿来干嘛用的？ irc 都经常 offline 的似乎
<jusss> MSErgo4K: comodo太难用了，尤其该界面之后，
<ssssss> 草
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 先不去了，随后再考虑这些
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你人机合一了？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 闲来无事
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我的do只用来翻墙用用
<alvin_rxg> 真浪费
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 昨天上午用手机端youtube看了会视频，每秒1MB好爽，然后就再也没这个速度了，又变成了每秒几KB,打算换一家了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: do每天给我发邮件说扣款不成功，
<freeflying> gfrog: google docs编辑文档太糟糕了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: visa, master, 银联信用卡
<freeflying> 复制张幻灯片到文档里去格式就惨不忍睹了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我的visa，一直发邮件说不能处理我的信用卡，算了，不能处理也好
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 然后给停了
<jusss> do这龟速，唉
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 还没停，已经免费用3个月了快
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那就是你的信用卡压根就没有进入国际信用体系
<jusss> alvin_rxg: name.com就扣款成功了呀
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | Search, Registration, SSL Certificates, Web Hosting, Website Builder | Name.com (@ www.name.com *FROM* name.com)
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 有机会来上海不？
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 估计没
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 好吧，可能的话到时候去北京找你吧
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 我们公司在上海有工程师, 所以一般没机会出差去上海.
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 好~
<alvin_rxg> jusss: do 自己的问题？还是你在上边哪个数据填错了。
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 你们在上海的工程师的待遇是不是和北京差不多？
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 不知道啊... ...
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 好吧，我准备工作一两年跳槽去外企
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 恩, 不过, 以后的事情都说不好, 很可能你会改变看法
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 住址问题嘛？不知道，谁记得申请信用卡时的地址了
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 对的，我也知道
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 上周去上海书城，爽歪歪～
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 下来买了2次水，里面有厕所，呆到他们下班～
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 翻看了一些关于云计算、虚拟化、大数据之类的书，大大开阔了眼界～
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 还有所谓的 storage via network
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 不是。信用卡就三个关键的，卡号，日期，cvv码
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 那没错，你感觉填个假的do不会提示吗？
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 也是。认证的时候会查询 visa 系统的
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，确实很渣
 * baihuo ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 存储, 高端.
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 不知道为啥一直扣款不成，速度又慢的不行，打算换linode了
<MSErgo4K> linode10美金一个月.
<MSErgo4K> 用不起啊
<jussss> 第一个月免费
<jussss> 用完再换别家的免费的
<jussss> aws什么的免费一年据说
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 另外一个给了offer的公司，他们的技术总监和我也聊了好久，说让选择好个人发展方向，还说了很多行业发展的情况
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 说云计算、大数据之类的现在暂时还在圈钱阶段，但是肯定是未来的发展方向
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Elementary OS 64位下WINE安装TM2013出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466939 基于UBUNTU12.04 LTS 的ELEMENTARY OS 64位系统安装了WINE1.7，然后在尝试安装TM2013preview1.exe时提示如下错误： wine: '/home/gaoming/下载/tm2013' is a 32-bit installation, it cannot support 64-bit applications. 百度了一堆方法后也
<happyaron> tryit: 简单点就学色大象做存储
<jussss> happyaron: 我表哥推荐我去报据说当前最最火爆的php培训班
<tryit> happyaron, 恩，也是挺好的方向
<tryit> jussss, 不想搞web，太杂
<happyaron> jussss: 你要拍黄片？
<happyaron> jussss: 拍之前咨询cherrot萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> tryit: 反正这行业除了蛋疼和壕之外就没啥了
<ssssss> freeflying: 乃去过 t3 不，早上 10 、11 点能到不
<ssssss> cc 整体飞的首壕 happyaron
<tryit> happyaron, 还不确定以后具体往哪个方向发展……
<freeflying> ssssss: 啥叫早上10,11点能到
<eexpss> happyaron: ..
<ssssss> freeflying: 我看好像挺远的，从西二旗这边走不知道能不能到
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: ... 说错认了吧?
<ssssss> 地铁
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 存储?
<happyaron> ssssss: 我都多久不非了
<happyaron> eexpss: ..
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 错了
<eexpss> 存储行业？就是收集黄片？
<freeflying> ssssss: 打车一个小时
<happyaron> eexpss: 您专业干这个的？
 * happyaron giggles
<eexpss> happyaron: 你说 MSErgo4K 作这行业。我只能这样理解。
<happyaron> eexpss: o
<tryit> eexpss, 托你吉言，找到合适的工作了 :=)
<eexpss> tryit: 哦。那好事啊。啥地方。
<tryit> eexpss, 上海
<eexpss> 好嘛。以后过去，又多一个吃饭的地方了。 lol
<tryit> eexpss, 没问题
<baihuo> eexpss:吃饭神
<tryit> eexpss, :)
<baihuo> ssssss: 西二旗去t3?
<ssssss> baihuo: 恩
<baihuo> ssssss: 早点起来去打车，40分钟就到
<baihuo> ssssss:晚了的话不好说
<ssssss> NND，14号的票看来没戏了
<eexpss> tryit: 啥时候开工呢
<eexpss> 上班了？
<tryit> eexpss, 下周一
<eexpss> 新的生活的开始。祝贺啊。
<tryit> eexpss, 恩，谢了
<happyaron> tryit: 祝贺祝贺
<tryit> eexpss, 暂时也不考虑太多职业规划的东西了，先把本质工作作好，随后再想这些东西
<tryit> happyaron, thanks
<eexpss> tryit: 别回答 happyaron。他说两次，是要吃两次饭。。。hoho
<tryit> eexpss, ...
<eexpss> tryit: 到了实际工作中，其实才知道真要学什么东西。
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉
<tryit> eexpss, 对的
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<tryit> eexpss, happyaron 来吧，来上海我请大家吃饭，无所谓的
<tryit> cc gfrog
<tryit> MSErgo4K,
<eexpss> tryit: 好的
<gfrog> tryit: 嘛？
<eexpss> 他高兴，他任性。 :D
<tryit> gfrog, 来上海的话，聚聚～
<gfrog> tryit: 魔都啊
<tryit> gfrog, 对头～
<nyfair> 啊，好久没见蛋蛋壕了
<nyfair> 又出国血猎了？
<huntxu> 《驚！牛牛空虛難忍，思念淡淡壕在的日子》
<nyfair> yunfan: 你这顶帽子是双12打折时买的？
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 还有你
<tryit> nyfair, ...
<baihuo> huntxu:赞
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 别人送的
<nyfair> 你俩一起团购的？
<happyaron> huntxu: 赞
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:走吧
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 别留恋了
<freeflying> tryit: 这么壕，请去那里吃饭
<tryit> freeflying, 传说中的猴总？
<freeflying> tryit: 他们忽悠你
<tryit> freeflying, 哈哈
<happyaron> tryit: 别挺猴总忽悠，他就是
<nyfair> freeflying: 然而猴总早就看穿了这一切
 * baihuo 怎么能是总呢？
<baihuo> tryit: 以后叫壕
<tryit> happyaron, 忽忽悠悠就成了猴总一样的壕了
<tryit> baihuo, :)
<baihuo> ssssss: 上次给你那个1024的网站在维护
<happyaron> tryit: 比如你哈
<baihuo> ssssss: 过几天就好了
<freeflying> nyfair: 妹纸下次陪我吃饭
<tryit> happyaron, :)
<tryit> happyaron, 开工之后就不能每天在这扯淡了～～～
<nyfair> 最近卢布大贬值，冬天去露西亚是不是很作死？
<happyaron> tryit: 放平常心，劳逸结合
<tryit> happyaron, 恩，晓得
<nyfair> freeflying: 送我基三橙武
<nyfair> http://yomogi.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/news4plus/1418736237/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 【日中韓】「自分は日本人」と主張して、２０代の在日韓国人男性が中国の空港でノービザ入国を試みるも失敗―中国メディア★2[12/16] [転載禁止]©2ch.net
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，又有东亚三国互婊戏码了
<nyfair> 中日友谊靠韩国，中韩友谊考日本，日韩友谊靠中国
<ssssss> baihuo: 好吧
<ssssss> baihuo: 现在好了没有
<baihuo> ssssss:还没有
<ssssss> baihuo: ...
<jussss> nyfair: 牛牛
<ssssss> 马蛋，脸皮薄还是不好混，我怕请假太多不好意思，就没有买腊月25的票，还计划着买腊月27的呢
<ssssss> 结果刚收到邮件丫的 26 就放假
<jussss> nyfair: 牛牛你空虚寂寞了吗？
<baihuo> roylez: .
<jussss> baihuo: 蛤蟆？
<baihuo> jussss: 啥？
<freeflying> nyfair: 送你啥
<jackness1> 打倒日本帝国主义
<jackness1> 日本人太色了
<jackness1> 还是中国人好
<albert> 日本老婆好
<nyfair> 打倒日本帝国主义
<roylez> baihuo: 谁啊，白货？
<jzp113> hi
<jzp113> 大家好
<baihuo> roylez: 明明是白活
<jzp113> 无聊算了
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  15:25
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<roylez> baihuo: 黑毛白？
<jzp113> 寂寞在唱歌啊
<roylez> baihuo: 果然
<hamo> roylez: .
 * hamo 真是的，非得上本尊
<roylez> baihuo: 粑溢货
<yunfan> nyfair: 我哪里有帽子
<yunfan> 额 谁给我上帽子的？
<yunfan> 1分钟后我立刻随机t人
<yunfan> 别怪我没警告
<baihuo> roylez:啥？
<roylez> yunfan: 给我帽子
<yunfan> 无聊 踢了这么多都没反应
<yunfan> 一定是腐女干的
<jussss> yunfan: t op
<jussss> yunfan: you must t op
<jussss> 厨师未解身先死
<jussss> 尝试英雄泪满金
<sssss_unhappy> 居然把我放过了
<yunfan> sssss_unhappy: 因为我是手动踢 效率太慢
<jussss> yunfan: 做的好
<huntxu> 樂樂是唯一一個沒被按照字母順序踢走的
<huntxu> 足見地位之高
<jussss> yunfan: 下次写个脚本
<nyfair> 三姑频访天下鸡
<jussss> yunfan: 全部kb
<nyfair> 真麻烦
<eexpss> 额。死家伙呢。
<roylez> yunfan: 可见僵尸是多么难杀死，搞了半天都没少什么
<Guest17511> wei shen me wo de archlinux yi zhi wu fa shu ru ying wen ne ?
<Guest17511> how to input chinese?
<Guest17511> how to get a x
<lainme> Guest17511: search arch wiki
<zyx_nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1611456
<lunaZhu> 这学生真豆
<happyaron> zyx_nyfair: a b 站说都要审核肿么破
<lunaZhu> 投稿审核么？
<gfrog> test
<jusss`> avast用个沙盒和防火墙都尼玛要钱，擦了
<jusss`> 人家comodo都是免费提供的
<slucx> jusss`: 你学scheme有啥实战吗？
<felixonmars> ?
<jusss`> slucx: 没有，没有女的要和我实战
<jusss`> onlylove: long time no see!
<onlylove> sssss_unhappy: adam今天也没来？
<felixonmars> 随机踢人是什么意思?
<onlylove> jusss`: 喵的，才一天不到
<jusss`> onlylove: 一日不见，如隔三秋
<onlylove> felixonmars: yunfan 今天拿op了？
<felixonmars> 是的
<felixonmars> 原来不是第一次?
<onlylove> felixonmars: 哦，那没啥，他说过，他拿op的话随机踢一半，只能说，你比较倒霉
<felixonmars> ...
<felixonmars> 嘛, 算了, 我自己滚.
<slucx> jusss`: 你拿scheme干嘛？
<onlylove> 擦，这么快走了
<onlylove> 谁见adam了……
<^k^> felixonmars: define:随机踢人 [其它][斩魔者][极光永夜]|随机踢人|. 呵呵，这两天无聊终于把小号LR练到了100，让 工会的奶妈带我排随机，奶妈大腿那酸爽就是快啊。 好吧，进来一个 ...
<jusss`> slucx: 装b利器
<jusss`> onlylove: felixonmars那厮竟然三archlinux的developer
<jusss`> onlylove: 这里果然公司的多
<jusss`> onlylove: 错了，高人多
<sssss_unhappy> onlylove: 他去成都刚到北京吧
<slucx> jusss`: 好吧，那你继续装
<Guest24354> 这频道有log吗
<hoxily> Guest24354: 有
<onlylove> sssss_unhappy: 哦，好吧，看来最近几天能见到，刚好有事找他
<alvin_rxg> Guest24354: Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ ti: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<Guest73444> 多长时间更新一次的
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jusss`> slucx: 那你说能用scheme干啥
<gfrog> niuniu: 牛牛
<jzp113> php代码咋解密啊
<hoxily> Guest73444: 大约一小时更新一次。
<Niac> 坐等下班
<Niac> 有人用golang开发Android吗
<onlylove> 这两天耳朵后面疼，心情烦躁，不想上班
<onlylove> 公司又要发恶心邮件，装啥稀奇古怪的客户端，说是上传资产编号到服务器
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 有人在联想Y560上面安装成功过闭源驱动吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466944 intel集成显卡加amd 5730。每次安装后重启都无法进入图形界面，都是什么low graphics什么的。google了一下，貌似说是个bug。重试了N多次了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingya771 — 2014-12-17 16:
<^k^>  ─> 58
<jusss`> onlylove: 离职，离职
<alvin_rxg> 资产编号？
<onlylove> 其实我郁闷的是，北京这边挂号好麻烦
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: asset tag
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 这个 asset 是哪个 assset ？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: dell机器的bios里面可以设置的，不过，我很确定这BIOS里面是空值
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我英文不好，经常拼错，你凑合看
<alvin_rxg> 公司竟然需要这啥莫名其妙的 asset tag...
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 电脑的串号啥的，都是品牌机
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不是应该在采购的时候都搞好的么？为啥还要后期再客户端………………
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不过我并没有收到邮件，我怀疑是因为我的电脑已经没有折旧费用的原因
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 你们公司在破产流程中？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 这个不好说，反正，人员流动频繁，资产流动也频繁，人懒一点丢不爱搞了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不可能
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 他能做的，无非是，定期对对号，看看哪个机器谁在用，每年年底都有一次的，要发邮件回复的
<alvin_rxg> 那就是公司流程不完善啊…人员流动频繁不怕，就怕内部流程不明确，干嘛都拍脑袋
<alvin_rxg> ..
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 再完善的流程，人也得照着做才行，人不是机器
<alvin_rxg> 辞退偷懒的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那得辞掉一片，不用干活了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 这边是中国，不是德国
<alvin_rxg> 本来嘛，偷懒是可以的，但这都要影响到别人去装软件了……
<onlylove> 其实我觉得，这个软件的目的并不单纯
<onlylove> 原来在TI干helpdesk的时候，干过类似的事情，那软件把电脑拖的死慢死慢的，但是还必须得装
<onlylove> jusss: 我离职了，你给我发工钱啊
<onlylove> jusss: 我还得在北京混啊，虽然说，想去杭州玩
<jusss> onlylove: 中电信最恶心的运营商，没有之一，连jb 6667端口都封，得多丧心病狂
<onlylove> jusss: 还好吧，人只是单纯的想封bt而已也许
<jusss> onlylove: 在家用用中电信的网让我走6665的erc就不停地掉，在石家庄那几天，中电信的dns直接屏蔽了freenode
<onlylove> jusss: 看地区
<jusss> onlylove: 这得多丧心病狂
<jusss> onlylove: 我这联通从来不封6667和freenode
<onlylove> jusss: 好像帝都的没封6667，我记得chatzilla默认能连上，至少freenode没封
<jusss> onlylove: 移动也不这么干
<onlylove> jusss: 顺便说，我的3G快到期了，又要买卡了
<jusss> onlylove: 你确信你帝都的中电信能用6667？
<jusss> onlylove: are you sure?
<onlylove> jusss: 我回去看看吧，反正我家里是电信3G
<onlylove> jusss: 换个端口一样上，你抓着6667不放做啥
<jusss> onlylove: irc本来就用6667每次用它的恶心的网非得让我换端口不爽
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu最近连不上无线网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466945 最近不知道怎么了，开机后ubuntu总是连不上无线网，重启也没用，刚才关机后,等了一会儿，再开机后，发现能够连上无线网了，大家知道这是怎么回事吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-12-17 17:18
<onlylove> jusss: 照你这么说，我这用6665的不用过了
<jusss> onlylove: 本来gfw已经够没人性了，中电信简直就是丧心病狂
<jusss> onlylove: 你愿意接受这病态的改变，
<onlylove> jusss: 不愿意啊
<onlylove> jusss: 前天google能用的动静真大，家里光玩游戏的小伙伴都知道了
<jusss> onlylove: 所以我们都被fucked了
<onlylove> jusss: 这件事，你找轮子去
<onlylove> jusss: 墙因他们而起，虽然没有他们也会有别的原因
<onlylove> 用v6的土豪荣
<onlylove> 来说下，v6的地址怎么记
<jusss> onlylove: 防民之口甚于防川，永远都不长记性的一撮sb
<onlylove> jusss: 人怎么会不长啊，问题是，人要堵上大部分人就够了
<onlylove> jusss: 你没事去看下道德经，仔细研究下
<jusss> onlylove: 几千年前的有毒思想，当年破四旧没烧光真可惜
<jusss> onlylove: 真希望再来次文化革命
<onlylove> jusss: 擦，几千年的东西，烧掉的都是好东西
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM知道当年文革啥后果不，动不动就来次文化革命
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，是不是有毒，你也别太武断
<onlylove> jusss: 道德经里面还有小国寡民呢
<onlylove> jusss: 现在的思想政治课不也批判么
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，文革之前，中国计算机水平和世界基本同步，现在啥差距，自己想
<onlylove> jusss: 你当10年仅仅就10年么，影响不止10年好么
<jusss> onlylove: 那些城市里的尊贵的知青们去乡下劳作比喻自己过着不是人的生活，他们可曾想过底层的人民要这样过一辈子，让他们待几年给受了多大罪似的，人家底层的农民可是要受一辈子罪，所以文革是极好的，真的实现了人民平等
<onlylove> jusss: 文革里面扭曲了多少人
<jusss> onlylove: 活该扭曲
<onlylove> jusss: 自己儿子在台上批斗自己
<jusss> onlylove: 文革是中国第一次实现了人民平等
<onlylove> jusss: 平等你妹
<jusss> onlylove: 那活该他当官
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道老舍怎么死的
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道顾圣婴怎么死的
<onlylove> jusss: 文革里面损失的东西多了去了
<onlylove> jusss: 你就知道 ，平等，平等
<onlylove> jusss: 文革是真平等么
<jusss> onlylove: 一辆车同时撞死了2个人，城市人陪20w农村人陪5w，都是一样的人，为何人命不一样钱
<onlylove> jusss: 走在大街上，担惊受怕，万一有个人跳出来，说你反革命，你这一辈子，你一家子，你的亲戚朋友，全都完了
<alvin_rxg> 按价值赔偿
<onlylove> jusss: 他们想保住自己，就得和你划清界限
<jusss> onlylove: 老舍这种满清一族活该
<onlylove> jusss: 彭德怀呢
<jusss> onlylove: 老舍就jb是活该
<onlylove> jusss: 我再问你，朱德，彭德怀呢
<onlylove> jusss: 周恩来呢？
<jusss> onlylove: 政治斗争也活该
<jusss> onlylove: 活该
<onlylove> jusss: 文革本身就是政治斗争好么
<onlylove> jusss: 你仔细去看看文革的详细史料再来给我讲这个
<onlylove> jusss: 文革之后平反了多少人你知道？
<jusss> onlylove: 他们从来就不是底层人民，他们都是高层，活该被斗
<onlylove> jusss: 就因为一句，人民中有百分之几的人是XX，多少人蒙冤你TM知道？
<jusss> onlylove: 管他多少人平反，都jb是活该
<jusss> on
<onlylove> jusss: 凭什么活该
<onlylove> jusss: 你根本不知道当时有多厉害
<jusss> onlylove: 实现了真正的平等，人类历史上
<onlylove> jusss: 我才因为那个双标的OP不在回来，你又想轰走我是不
<onlylove> jusss: 真正的平等，我就呵呵下
<onlylove> jusss: 你去问下文革小将去
<jusss> onlylove: 现在你去批斗受贿贪污的贪官试试，当时人们就能
<onlylove> jusss: 永远不会有真正的平等
<onlylove> jusss: 当时……
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说吧，你只要落单，当时你被踩死都没人知道
<jusss> onlylove: 当时人命是一样的
<onlylove> jusss: 你想在文革活下来，就要拉帮结派
<onlylove> jusss: 一样？
<onlylove> jusss: 你刚还说老舍活该
<onlylove> jusss: 你别TM双标了
<onlylove> jusss: 你根本不知道那十年给人造成多大影响
<onlylove> jusss: 敢说真话的，都在那10年里面被批斗死了
<jusss> onlylove: 那也是平等，你还可以踩死别人
<onlylove> jusss: 活下来的，都是不敢说话的，或者阿谀奉承的
<jusss> onlylove: 批斗的真好
<onlylove> jusss: 木秀于林，风必摧之
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果是被批斗对象，你就不这么想了
<jusss> onlylove: 我啥时候双标了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 他是看到别人落难就叫好的人啦。。。别跟他扯谈了，本身就价值观不一样
<jusss> onlylove: 别人能踩死我，我还能踩死别人呢
<onlylove> 算了，我整天被刷三观
<onlylove> jusss: 你踩死别人是造反
<jusss> onlylove: 这多tmd平等
<onlylove> jusss: 别人踩死你是活该
<onlylove> jusss: 平等毛线
<onlylove> jusss: 别人踩死你，是因为你是反革命，一堆人踩你，你踩死别人可不是这么回事
<jusss> onlylove: 我是无名小卒没人踩我
<onlylove> 百度贴吧那群杀马特刷就刷了，人没成年，你TM刷的什么意思
<onlylove> jusss: 你以为无名小卒就不踩了？
<onlylove> jusss: 100个人里面必须至少踩出一个来
<jusss> onlylove: 那总比现在好
<onlylove> jusss: 你敢保证被猜的不是你？
<onlylove> jusss: 必须踩的意思是，不管他有没有错
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: jusss 是胖子，踩不死
<onlylove> jusss: 就像yunfan随机踢一半一样，你就是倒霉
<jusss> onlylove: 我就喜欢可以随意踩死人，而不像现在这种只有别人踩死你的社会
<onlylove> jusss: 你现在也可以
<onlylove> jusss: 考公务员
<onlylove> jusss: 爬上去，随便踩人
<onlylove> jusss: 你不踩，怨我咯？
<alvin_rxg> 没有后台就别去考公务员了……没后台那是去做苦力的
<jusss> onlylove: 还是被上司踩踏
<onlylove> jusss: 但是你可以踩人了
<onlylove> jusss: 你看看周，再看看徐
<jusss> onlylove: 文革的话我就可以踩上司
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是 too yong
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你当城管去吧，有编制的
<onlylove> jusss: 文革的时候上司也不是乱踩的
<onlylove> jusss: 文革踩人是有规律的
<jusss> onlylove: 周徐这种你以为你能踩在当今！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu tweak 中应用那一页总是空白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466946 ubuntu tweak 中应用那一页总是空白 显示不了任何软件 ，总是写着“请稍等 ” ，以前不是这样地？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubtljy — 2014-12-17 17:41
<jusss> onlylove: 那时是可以的
<onlylove> jusss: 我不能踩，在文革时期，你也踩不了
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候真不可以
<onlylove> jusss: 诽谤的话，你全家都完了就
<onlylove> jusss: 别傻了
<onlylove> jusss: 你想想，如果你上司笼络了100个人踩你呢
<onlylove> jusss: 你除非能笼络1000人，不然，呵呵
<onlylove> jusss: 你以为那时候是一对一？
<alvin_rxg> 一群 vs 一群
<sssss_unhappy> http://item.jd.com/1003806.html
<^k^> sssss_unhappy: ⇪ 【爱普生LC-4PBK】爱普生（EPSON） LC-4PBK 爱乐贴标签打印机LW400/700/600P/1000P色带盒 缎带系列 12mm宽幅（黑字/粉底）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:35.00
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 要是那样还好，有时候真的是 一群 vs 一个
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 一群 vs 一， 好像是大部分时候…
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 是的，可惜 jusss 那个傻孩子还以为是 1VS1
<onlylove> jusss: 真正的平等，是1 VS 1,而不是那时候的一群人批斗一个人
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候，很多人因为莫名其妙的原因被批斗，台下的人也不知道台上的人为啥被批斗，只要跟着喊，打到XXX就好
<onlylove> jusss: 再说蹲牛棚的事情，那时候知青的条件确实很烂，很多人落下了后遗症
<onlylove> jusss: 风湿什么的，简直稀松平常
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，你说道德经是有毒思想，祸兮福所倚福兮祸所伏也是道德经里面的内容
<onlylove> jusss: 离政治远点，越远越好
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果实在闲的蛋疼，去研究怎么方便的买火车票
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 用 scheme 实现
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你在给人增加难度么
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 他不是要天天 scheme
<alvin_rxg> 么
<onlylove> 哦，也是
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我早转cl了
<onlylove> 异端，叛徒
<jusss> scheme的宏和求植的环境引入已经不是纯粹的lambda了，所以我转投cl了
<jusss> 连guy steele都为cl写书了而不是scheme
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 先做一个项目吧
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 已经在写呀
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • qt qsetting 读写ini文档问题，section 和 key都是中文，value是数字或者英文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466947 qt qsetting 读写ini文档问题，section 和 key都是中文，value是数字或者英文，写文件操作时候只要对ini文件动作 整个文档的中文都会变成乱码： 如下所示： [%CA%B6%B1%D2%C6%F
<^k^>  ─> 7] %B6%CB%BF%DA=/dev/ttyS1 %B2%A8%CC%D8%C2%CA=9600 [%C7%E5%B5%A5%B4%F2%D3%A1%BB%FA] %B6%CB%BF%DA=/dev/ttyS0 %B2%A8%CC%D8%C2%CA=9600 [%B7%A2%C …
<lainme> onlylove: 难为你说了这么多，黑名单了吧
<onlylove> lainme: 啥？唉，最近不顺心，想离开几天，主要是找adam问点事情，一直没问到，
<onlylove> lainme: 我最想黑名单的还不是他，比他过分的还有
 * onlylove 下班
<baihuo> roylez_: .
<roylez> baihuo: 黑蚂蚱
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:49
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHwOIGlBsAABs-QoqwqsAAMZFAOjTacAAG0R368.jpg 美女一秒让你读懂IOS7
<jusss> .
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Thunderbird设置同步最近邮件的时间参数后，依旧同步所有邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466949 问题如题，设置了同步最近邮件的时间参数，比如同步最近10天内的邮件，Thunderbird这鸟货又给我同步我邮箱里所有的邮件，几千封邮件嗖嗖的下载差点下尿。 多个邮
<^k^>  ─> 箱帐号尝试多次依旧如此，是我没用对还是个别现象？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mini_god — 2014-12-17 20:20
<onlylove> jusss: TCP    10.40.171.66:50621     192.186.157.43:6667    ESTABLISHED
<jusss> 大晚上的停电了
<jusss> …
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 光光
<jusss> 又尼玛来电了
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 【求助】ubuntu12.04LTS 64bit编译gcc-4.1.0错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466950 虚拟机环境 平台：ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit 由于编译arm的交叉工具链需用到gcc-4.1.0版本， 因此下载源码编译一个。 遇到问题：在make的时候，报如下错误： make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/bin/gcc-4.1.0
<^k^>  ─> /host-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu/gcc' /usr/bin/gcc-4.1.0/host-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu/gcc/xgcc -B/usr/bin/gcc-4.1.0/host-x86_64-unknown-linux- …
<jzp113> zend 加密
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教一个sed的奇怪的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466951 2014-12-17 .pngconky的天气预报原来直接是论坛上某位大婶的，后来天气预报网页改版了就寻思这自己改写一下。原来从来没接触过sed，百度了几天之后试着自己写写试试。发现了一个奇怪的问题：w3m -dump http://w
<^k^>  ─> ww.weather.com.cn/weather/101220501.shtml |sed -n '150,235p'|sed '/^$/d' >${wfile} sed -i -e '/°C/{n;s/°C/°C到/}' ${wfile} sed -i '/°C/x …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 实例创建好了，但是无法进入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466952 实例创建各项都正常，就是进不去。控制台vnc进不去，远程也无法登录，制作的Ubuntu和winserver2003都是这样。跪求大神指点。ps：如果从控制台进vnc，过会实例就shutoff。 QQ截图20141217221119.jpgQQ截图201412172
<^k^>  ─> 21440.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 520060628 — 2014-12-17 22:18
<jusss_> roylez: 我这linode的us east比tokyo还快
<jusss_> roylez: us east下载每秒150KB，其它都是30-60KB
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 不错
<jzp113> 加密php咋解？
<jusss_> roylez: 我擦，do现在又每秒好几百KB了，擦，白天还几kb
<jusss_> 这尼玛到底是vps还是中电信在逗我
 * pity 这里有人用 perl 的第三方模块 Mojolicious 做过异步 IO 的同学吗？我用它执行 1000 个任务结果正常，但执行 2000 个结果就完全不正常，有人可以指点下吗？
<tmick> 台湾招大陆的实习生吗
<tmick> anyone here
 * cherrot 试了下 hhkb 手感也就一般啊
<cherrot> 还木有我的红轴爽
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 大胆的假设，小心的求证；认真的做事，严肃的做人。 --胡适 
<cherrot> happyaron, 拜美帝壕～
<albert> 郭芙爱杨过
<albert> 最后其实小龙女死了
<albert> 杨过还是跟郭芙在一起了
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron, 我要有刻印白色哒！
<happyaron> cherrot: 你来了再说。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 要不再搞错了你岂不亏了
<cherrot> happyaron, 来哪啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 喝酒啊
<cherrot> happyaron, ok~
<cherrot> happyaron, 就一款～ 我都快等不及了～～
<cherrot> happyaron, pro2 type-s 白色 有刻印  棒棒哒
<cherrot> happyaron, 话说去哪喝还没定呢
<happyaron> cherrot: 嗯呢
<jackness1> 你们好啊
<jackness1> 都起床了吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-18
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu运行一个下载到的简单聊天程序学习，运行时找不到liblinc.so.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466956 下载了个c写的简单聊天程序研究，运行时出错，找不到liblinc.so.1 想用sudo apt-get install liblinc-dev 安装库，显示 现在没有可用的软件包 liblinc-dev，但是它被其它的
<tyr> 早上好
<gfxmode> tyr: Morning
<tyr> gfxmode: 恩啊
<tyr> 青岛的有木有
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  09:10
<roylez> kingbo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/c1ae7eefjw1enarzzqo09j20lf2xiwmi.jpg
<slucx> roylez: 主席你发的啥？
<roylez> slucx: 京东评论啊
<slucx> 打开一下又关了
<slucx> 上班中
<roylez> slucx: 我也在上班啊
<slucx> 你有独立办公室，干啥坏事都行
<roylez> slucx: 我在家办公...
<slucx> roylez: 羡慕能在家办公的
<roylez> slucx: 不在家上班拿钱多
<albert> http://stars.chromeexperiments.com/
<^k^> albert: ⇪ 100,000 Stars
 * slucx 表示 (不在家上班 && 拿钱少)
<albert> 表示不在家上班 && 没钱拿
<albert> 还要付钱给别人。。妈蛋
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2soWIGcbXAACBMXsuAMIAALrWAKdm94AAIFJ048.jpg 温馨提示
<eexpss> roylez: soho，啥工作性质呢。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装wps-office出错，提示“破坏现有软件包wps-office:i386对wps-office()的冲突关系” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466988 目前已通过root权限删除了opt内的wpsoffice文件夹，重新安装wps的deb文件时出错。 rt，请各位指教怎么解决，谢谢。 <img src="http://d.pcs.baidu.com/thumbnail/0
<^k^>  ─> 61daaf47bbd3f9dece23f86edecf4ec?fid=1711598026-250528-728020860918303&time=1418864400&sign=FDTAER-DCb740ccc5511e5e8fedcff06b081203-%2FXpe60sY …
<eexpss> roylez: http://imagebin.org/326016
<roylez> eexpss: reported attack page
<eexpss> 你那破fx吧。
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 有人要解禁.
<sssss_unhappy> 啥
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: yunfan
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: yunfan么，解吧
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 疯号小一天了
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 我不知道啥情况
<ssssss> lol
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 一看是你ban的
<happyaron> lol
<ssssss> yunfan: 不是在么
<ssssss> 来一发剃须刀推荐啊
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: ban了之后, 还在. 但是说话你看不到.
<yunfan> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 都是你害的
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: kick了之后, 就进不来了
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> yunfan: ?
<ssssss> 妹的，现在的这个充一次电只能用一次
<yunfan> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 昨天就是问你为何又帽子 然后莫名其妙有个帽子给我了
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 给我推荐个电池、插电两用的吧
<roylez> ssssss: 吉列，10块钱的那种
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> yunfan: 谁给的怪谁.
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 不知道...
<roylez> ssssss: 永不断电
<ssssss> roylez: 那种麻烦
<yunfan> 下回我要做个钩子 一有帽子 就把所有人的flag改成说话只有管理员看得到
<ssssss> roylez: 脸疼
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> yunfan: 虽然我看不到谁给你的帽子, 但是我猜是 alvin_rxg
<roylez> ssssss: 没这回事，我用了吉列就再也不用飞利浦了
<yunfan> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 看来你在这里混的时间不长 这里有好多隐藏大boss
<yunfan> roylez: 我是买了个剃头的来用的
<ssssss> roylez: 刮破了脸很疼啊
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 推荐博朗.
<roylez> yunfan: 我知道你胡子大
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 飞利浦的剃须刀也就是广告好
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 博朗才是一刀净
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 一刀下去, 你就净身了
<yunfan> roylez: 不是  用剃头的快 还可以留下一圈黑 免得用刮胡刀刮得太白 有点娘
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 我的飞科都用了4年
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 我的松下也用了四年了
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 博郎？ 好贵
 * kingbo 今天的话题是怎么刮毛......
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 说的就跟飞利浦便宜似的
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 有很多百元以下的
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 博朗比飞利浦便宜至少
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 双十一那几天我瞅上这个 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=41862137716&spm=a1z09.2.9.71.Q3EQxc&_u=i11tpk492d8&mt= ， 丫的当时 69
<^k^> ssssss: ⇪ 飞利浦剃须刀正品PQ182升级PQ183电动剃须刀 刮胡刀 充电式 正品 价格: 元
<ssssss> 马蛋的 apec 搞得不能买
<ssssss> roylez: http://item.jd.com/773208.html 你说的这种？
<^k^> ssssss: ⇪ 【吉列刀架】吉列剃须刀锋隐超顺刀架(1刀头)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:109.00
<roylez> ssssss: 我用的这种  http://item.jd.com/1099475.html?jd_pop=68b0661c-473f-4236-9b24-28fdbd7940a0
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 【吉列威锋旋转双层刀架】吉列（Gillette）威锋旋转双层刀架（内含3刀片）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 不开心啊
<roylez> ssssss: 我胡子少
<ssssss> roylez: 这东西刀片也是消耗品吧
<kandu> ssssss: 6s 早
<kandu> roylez: 主席早
<roylez> ssssss: 刀片很经用的....
<kandu> yunfan: 云帆早
<kandu> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 老湿基早
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮早
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> kandu: 大湿早
<ssssss> kandu: 早
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: http://news.smzdm.com/p/7847
<^k^> MSErgo4K|unhappy: ⇪ 经典延续：BlackBerry 黑莓 Classic（原名Q20）正式开售 售价449美元_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<happyaron> kandu: 能人早
<ssssss> 黑莓还活着呢
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 是啊. 还能用android的apk了
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 估计是弄了个兼容的jvm
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 基佬退散
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: bb10 都可以
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 但是各种闪退
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 早先的bb平板也可以
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 各种发热
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: z10, q10 这些都可以啊
<gfrog> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 你怎么也unhappy？
<gfrog> ssssss: 你happy了？
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 哦, 那还是不行. 不知道yunos号称自己不是android, 但是兼容android应用的玩意怎么搞出来的
<ssssss> 估计是 ntr 了
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> gfrog: 是啊.
<ssssss> gfrog: 是啊，早上搞到了一张票子，1000 元节约下来了
<gfrog> ssssss: 恭喜
<ssssss> 可惜是腊月廿六的
<ssssss> 火车方便多了，下车5分钟我就到家了
<ssssss> roylez: 刚才我才看清楚原来那个剃须刀的牌子叫做 吉列
 * ssssss 一直以为是吉利
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 吉利是个大学
<lattice> ^_^
<albert> 123
<eexpss> 吉列是暴利产品
<lattice> albert,  albert einstsin ? 学物理的?
<albert> 楼上好眼力
<lattice> 研究僧吗?
<baihuo> lattice: 拨屎僧
<gfrog> baihuo: 乃的中信推荐号还能用不？
<baihuo> gfrog: 等我给你搞个新的啊
<albert> FALU
<baihuo> gfrog: https://creditcard.ecitic.com/citiccard/cardishop/friendsjsp/commendfriendIndex.jsp?sid=WHSQK&pid=CS0083&cid=TJ83929625&type=01
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 中信银行信用卡在线申请 中信银行信用卡中心
<baihuo> gfrog: 申申申
<jzp113> 妈的
<jzp113> 就这中信银行天天发短信给我
<albert> lattice 毕业了
<gfrog> baihuo: 帅
 * baihuo 有要申请中信羊毛卡的赶紧点了啊
<albert> 中信最讨厌了
<jzp113> 那时我还没申请，随便谢了个号码 没事就来垃圾短信
<gfrog> baihuo: 为毛推荐号是TJ开头的？
<baihuo> gfrog: 为啥不能？
<baihuo> gfrog: 又不是天津
<baihuo> gfrog:是推荐
<gfrog> baihuo: 哦，是推荐
<gfrog> baihuo: 我还以为是太监……
<baihuo> gfrog: 想法暴露了你自己啊
<ssssss> gfrog: 也要申请世界卡了？
<gfrog> ssssss: 毛线啊，是i白金
<ssssss> baihuo: i白据说现在是芯片了？
<baihuo> ssssss:早就是了
<baihuo> ssssss:申申申
<ssssss> baihuo: 暂时不换
<ssssss> baihuo: 最近不敢邮寄
<ssssss> baihuo: 各种诈骗电话短信
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: http://www.zhihu.com/question/21155222?utm_campaign=official_account&utm_source=weibo&utm_medium=zhihu&utm_content=question
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 万磁王克钢铁侠么？ - 漫威（Marvel） - 知乎
<breeze_growing> 各位朋友，谁有空答疑解惑一下？
<breeze_growing> 如何建立一个图标给程序，像...sh这样的东西？
<breeze_growing> 在gnome3里
<eexpss> breeze_growing: 你这只是需要抄一个desktop文件吧。
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> breeze_growing: ... ... 为啥不自己搜索?
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> breeze_growing: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop
<^k^> ⇪ ti: gnome - How can I create launchers on my desktop? - Ask Ubuntu
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> breeze_growing: https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<^k^> ⇪ t: Desktop files: putting your application in the desktop menus
<eexpss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 为什么又 unhappy了。
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> eexpss: 就是不开心啊,ee
<breeze_growing> MSErgo4K|unhappy: lazy
<eexpss> 你都要结婚了啊。还不开心？
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> 都写了不开心, 还tm来招我
<eexpss> 没钱找蛋蛋借。这家伙又出去旅游去了。
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> eexpss: 哎... 我跟那种有钱人不能比啊
<breeze_growing> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 好人啊
<ice_lns> hello
<^k^> ice_lns:点点点.  11:08
<ice_lns> gaga
<ice_lns> empathy can't input chinese
<ice_lns> why
<eexpss> ice_lns: https://kiwiirc.com/client
<^k^> eexpss: ⇪ Kiwi IRC
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 1024
<baihuo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42330
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 酷派在手机中植入后门
 * baihuo 话说半羽帝不是在用这个么？
<roylez> baihuo: 收到没，渣
<baihuo> roylez: 收到了，闰土
<roylez> baihuo: 三查你别淘气
<ssssss> 现在 google 日历自动从 gmail 里面读行程？
<yunfan> kandu: 你到哪里了
<jzp113> yunfan, 古文问题
<jzp113> yunfan, 以猛从凶悍，非少兵所制
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rbyIPmCzAAD9NyNdAL4AALrSwEbr9EAAP1P466.jpg 好想上去捏一下
<jzp113> yunfan,猛是人名
<jzp113> yunfan,读古文没什么基础啊
<yunfan> jzp113: 也有可能是猛从
<jzp113> yunfan，武帝遣娄侯何桢持节讨之。桢素有志
<jzp113> 略，以猛众凶悍，非少兵所制，乃潜诱猛左部督李恪杀猛，于是匈奴震服，积年不
<jzp113> 敢复反
<jzp113> yunfan,以猛众凶悍，非少兵所制
<jzp113> 这句咋翻译？
<yunfan> jzp113: 原来是猛众
<yunfan> jzp113: 以翻译成因为 猛这个人的部众凶悍 少量士兵制不了他
<jzp113> yunfan,哎 才疏学浅啊
<kandu> yunfan: 养病中 咳咳
<jzp113> yunfan,有些词看不懂词性
<yunfan> kandu: 我说你人在哪里 你跟我说养病  额
<yunfan> jzp113: 你读得少而已 再一个 自己不琢磨
<yunfan> jzp113: 古文往往要联系上下文才能搞清楚某个词的意思的
<jzp113> yunfan,搞了本中国通史来看看
<kandu> happyaron: 上次提到 regexp 的事，是因为没有满足要求的库，所以才写。这几天在家养病得闲，于是写了下  https://bitbucket.org/zandoye/ok_parsec
<^k^> ⇪ t: err: no title
<jzp113> 提取了部分概要 yunfan
<kandu> happyaron: 简介在此 http://paste.debian.net/137223/
<kandu> yunfan: ^^
<jzp113> kandu  生病了？
<kandu> yunfan: 在家养病
<kandu> jzp113: 咳咳 是的
<jzp113> 没事
<jzp113> kandu  自从健身后就再没得什么小病了
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • VGA显示器不支持热插拔 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466992 系统内核由2.6.32.62手动升级到2.6.32.63内核版本 vga显示器不支持热插拔，显示器拔掉之后需要ctrl+alt+F3 再ctrl+alt+F7显示器才能正常显示，否则系统不能检测到显示器，hdmi的接口可以热插拔，求助，是不是
<^k^>  ─> 内核编译之前的配置项配置不正确？还是有其他原因？麻烦高手指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 kuekuatsheu — 2014-1 …
<kandu> jzp113: 嗯，前些日子开始向你学习。隔天就跑个步
<kandu> jzp113: 感觉身体是好了很多。不过前几天自己作死，还是病了
<jzp113> 发现了个汇文图书馆的漏洞
<jzp113> 你说我报不报
<jzp113> kandu 去健身房办张卡
<jzp113> kandu 练练
<kandu> jzp113: 嗯。听人说有教练指导就是不一样。若是以后到城市生活的话一定去办一张
<jzp113> kandu 没有 主要还是自己学习
<jzp113> kandu 清楚身体构造 运动规律 人体解剖
<jzp113> kandu 基本上就可以自己确定反向了
<jzp113> kandu 基本上就可以自己确定方向了，关键还是要了解事物客观发展规律，熟悉门路就可以自己上手了
<kandu> jzp113: 嗯嗯
<jzp113> kandu 你没发现现在水货特别多吗。无论什么。
<kandu> jzp113: 电子产品水货?
<jzp113> kandu 网上好多教计算机什么编程的视频教程
<kandu> jzp113: 哦。因为有许多人急功近利吧
<jzp113> kandu 其实健身也是这几年兴起的
<jzp113> kandu 原来在中国就是个小众的东西。后来有市场了 鱼龙混杂就出来了
<yunfan> kandu: 人都是要嗝屁的  看开点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • kylin14.10 64位Fn键无效。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466993 HP envy 15-j105tx 安装Kylin14.10后Fn键无效。 有碰到同样问题的朋友吗？如何解决？ 安装ubuntu14.10就没有问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 j11335 — 2014-12-18 12:29
<jzp113> 原理就摆在那 就几本书。看完就差不多了。反正我感觉比程序的书好理解些
<kandu> yunfan: 遇到没法改变的事故境况了当然要看开点。 能蹦哒时多蹦哒也好
<kandu> jzp113: thx 到时候试试。
<yunfan> kandu: 要不来我这里定居好了
<kandu> yunfan: 那边似乎人少地多的样子
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 最近有啥好玩的买买买了么
 * ssssss 好久没收快递了
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 我也好久没买了.
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 妹子一个月回来两次, 各种破费啊
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 好吧
<yunfan> kandu: 哪里？ 我这里人是少 地并不多哈
<yunfan> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 一个月才回来两次？
<ssssss> yunfan: 人不在北京嘛
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 以后可以选个不太高档的酒店
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: ... ... ...
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 你又没有世界卡
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: ... ...
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 把车开出去也能省点吧
<kandu> happyaron: 随便测了个 re, 跳出来的图 http://machinelife.org/osc/re/nfa.svg http://machinelife.org/osc/re/dfa.svg http://machinelife.org/osc/re/sm.svg
<^k^> ⇪ t: image/svg+xml
<kandu> yunfan: 一路上大片的土丘田地
<kandu> yunfan: 路上碰到也是黄山附近的，她说有些亲戚住山里，去玩一趟晚上都回不来
<kandu> yunfan: 有这样的深山老林住人呢?
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: http://img2.cache.netease.com/m/2014/12/17/201412170126552eb2f.jpg
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 之前有很多类似的.
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 国军抗战全纪实
<jzp113> 有谁看过
<yunfan> kandu:   这个不错 http://kukuruku.co/hub/algorithms/the-nth-fibonacci-number-in-olog-n  fib居然可以logn
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ The Nth Fibonacci Number in O(log N) / Algorithms / Kukuruku / Technology Hub
<kandu> yunfan: 不错。以前只知道用 memorize o(n)的
<linuxdemo> 完全v吧
<linuxdemo>   完全v吧
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 海淘化妆品, 啥网站好?
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 别闹，别问我
<ssssss> 我咋能知道这些么
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: ... ...
<yunfan> kandu: 那人说是高老头书上给过证明 看来你也没看到 taocp啊
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 贵啊
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 梅西白活
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 是有网店的
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 没我想要的那款.
<kandu> yunfan: 高老头的书我都不敢看。反正看不懂 XD
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: nordstrom有, 但是需要美国ip
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 美国ip还不好找？
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 麻烦啊
<kandu> yunfan: 看看 XX导论能吹个牛我就很满足啦
<yunfan> kandu: 像你这种用haskell的人没看过taocp很不主流啊
<yunfan> kandu: tecs你做到第几张了？
<kandu> yunfan: 没用 haskell
<kandu> yunfan: tecs 是啥?
<yunfan> kandu: the element of computer system  nand2tetris
<kandu> yunfan: 在看第一章
<yunfan> 不是吧
<yunfan> 我最近卡在cpu这里了   等我手头代码写完就开工
<jusss> "until now you have become the very thing you swore to destroy." -star wars ep3
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy:http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/634033
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 拼单好价：Wenger 威戈 SAX821214109058 ABS 22寸拉杆箱*3个 507元包邮（807-300，折合169元/个）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 这个不错啊
 * baihuo 谁要箱子？
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 买这么多
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 这不是凑呢么？
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • canonical的landscape有人用过吗？求评论 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466996 RT，有高手们在用这个吗？好用吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuehaizi_wl — 2014-12-18 14:05
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: http://www.nordstrom.com/  你能访问?
<^k^> MSErgo4K|unhappy: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 哦, 翻墙就可以了
<ssssss> 买仨？
<jusss> baihuo: debian怎么改时区？设置TZ /etc/localtime什么的都不行
<baihuo> ssssss: 对
<ssssss> baihuo: 这箱子挺大的样子
<baihuo> ssssss:22的，还好吧
<alvin_rxg> jusss: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<ssssss> baihuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<baihuo> ssssss: 缺人啊
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 试了，不行、
<ssssss> baihuo: 买三个退两个会发生什么
<baihuo> ssssss: 不知道...没这么干过
<baihuo> ssssss: 你要买？
<ssssss> baihuo: http://item.jd.com/722674.html 这个呢
<^k^> ssssss: ⇪ 【latit拉链箱】【京东自营团队研发制造】latit 全PC铝框旅行行李箱 拉杆箱 男女 20寸 万向轮 亮黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:398.00
<ssssss> 京东自营团队研发制造？？
<ssssss> 不买了
<jusss> Local time is now 22:27 CST
<ssssss> 有个小箱子
<jusss> Universal Time is now: 14:27 UTC
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 无论是dpkg-reconfigure tzdata还是cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai /etc/localtime都没用
<alvin_rxg> jusss: what dose it say?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 用date依旧显示CST 22:27
<alvin_rxg> jusss: ...
<alvin_rxg> *it*
<jusss> alvin_rxg: CST怎么能是22点
<jusss> 明明是14点
<alvin_rxg> jusss: cst ?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: china standard time
<alvin_rxg> fuck
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.04终端无法打开，报错见如下内容！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466997 创建此终端的子进程时出错 统计信息: 发表于 由 nc_linux — 2014-12-18 14:38
<ssssss> +m 是啥
<alvin_rxg> ssssss: moderate 还是什么，只有 op/voice 人员可以发言。
<ssssss> alvin_rxg: 来给我个 voice 吧
<ssssss> 赞
<happyaron> kandu: 我都忘了啥事了。。。
<archl> ms
<archl> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 在北京室外待一天好冷
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 在calibre程序中无法调用fctix小企鹅输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466998 在软件中心中也是无法调用，但是换用ibus可以调用，请问是什么原因，如何才能解决？系统使14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 deccin — 2014-12-18 14:55
<ssssss> archl: 你这么土豪，穿件貂啊
<archl> ssssss: 去给我买早餐吧。我一天没吃饭了
<ssssss> archl: 为啥不吃
<ssssss> archl: 我也两顿没有吃了
<archl> ssssss: 昨天开始没吃。
<kandu> happyaron: 我也忘了。闲着没事想起来了。
<archl> ssssss: 昨天吃了早餐
<ssssss> archl: 你要绝食么
<archl> ssssss: 今天好冷\
<happyaron> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 你怎么了
<happyaron> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 妹子壕还unhappy
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> happyaron: 哎, 事情太多啊
 * ssssss 拜首壕 happyaron
 * MSErgo4K|unhappy 拜首壕 happyaron
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> 算了, 不开心, 不拜了
<ssssss> 拜拜才开心嘛
<ssssss> archl: 冷也要买点东西吃啊
<archl> ssssss: 北京有啥值得吃<
<ssssss> archl: 啥都可以嘛
<ssssss> archl: 我现在特别特别想吃火锅
<ssssss> slucx: 对了，你的键盘成了无刻了没有
<slucx> ssssss: 完好
<slucx> 就是脏了点
<kandu> happyaron: 初学英语，那简介有哪些错误，可怎么改进下？
<archl> ssssss: 不着调了~
<archl> sss
<archl> ssssss:  我今天带着10公斤爬山。够呛。想像那些带着10公斤摄影器材的真奇葩呀。
 * archl 的相机+三脚架合计1千克
<archl> MSErgo4K|unhappy:  看上微软的平板了。。。有没有。虽然才12寸。但是是平板
<kandu> archl: http://paste.debian.net/137223/  初学英语。有哪些错，误和生硬的地方好改进?
<archl> kandu: 我英语不怎么样
<archl> kandu:  不讲道理呀。找人看找 Destine 最好~
<archl> kandu: 但是重复意思太多了，缩减？
<ssssss> archl: 谁带10公斤的摄影器材了
<archl> ssssss: 带一个三脚架，2个镜头+1个机身+摄影包差不多10公斤吧。
<ssssss> archl: 他们是专门去拍照的
<ssssss> archl: 你是去爬山的
<archl> ssssss: 还是冷
<albert> 平板新风格，笔记本新选择
<albert> 好恶心的台词。。。键盘太渣。。。。。。。能用么那种
<happyaron> kandu: 我晚些看看，来得及不
<kandu> archl: thx, 我试试看改下
<kandu> happyaron: 好啊，多谢
<yunfan> albert: 都不能放膝盖上用
<yunfan> 我真怀疑微软那些做surface设计的人是特洛伊木马
<archl> al
<yunfan> 尼玛的告诉别人可以办公 像笔记本一样 结果那个烂键盘却不能像笔记本一样放膝盖上 这不是故意坑微软么
<archl> albert: 中国的广告是很难看的呀。
<albert> 脑残设计。早该放弃这条路了。。还走。。。。
<archl> yunfan: 多简单，大部分办公的要求形态整洁，所以绝对会在桌上
<yunfan> archl: 瞎扯 许多人坐沙发上办公呢
<yunfan> archl: 那些商务人员 去别家公司的等待间隙 不就在沙发上嘛
<albert> 用他这个 。。。还不如搞个mac air装windows得了。。。。。真不明白微软怎么想的
<archl> yunfan: 是么。
<albert> 台词也渣。。。是中国人写的么。。。
<Destine> archl, ？
<archl> Destine: 香山附近有什么好玩的，北京有啥好吃的么~
<archl> Destine: 3点半就天黑了呀
<Destine> archl, 我不知道香山附近有什么好玩的呀，就植物园我还常逛。好吃的我觉得很多呀，来找我~
<Destine> archl, 冬天天黑很早很正常呀。
 * archl 突然后悔了 - 没钱。。。
 * archl 找工作。。。
<happyaron> archl: 昨天黑过你了，今天就不重复了，你懂的。
<happyaron> archl: lol
<archl> happyaron: 昨天。。。 你说口袋里恒定的钱么。。。
<happyaron> archl: 是你自己要说出来的。。。
<archl> happyaron:  。。。确实现在我是免费住宿免费饮食。。。
<archl> happyaron: 去你的。。。怎么可能有恒定的钱。。
<happyaron> archl: 还有免费行李寄存
<archl> happyaron: 。。。
 * archl 拜 happyaron
 * archl 拜托 happyaron 不要把我的衣服丢掉
<roylez> baihuo: 百合，泥猴
<archl> roylez:  白活了
<roylez> archl: 你跟 happyaron 搞基了？
<archl> roylez: 。。。你果然白活了
<happyaron> roylez: 主席您不要这样啊
<happyaron> roylez: 他把行李寄存我这儿了
<archl> happyaron: 明天取。
<happyaron> roylez: 窝是清白的！
<roylez> happyaron: 还给你留纪念品？
<happyaron> roylez: 不留啊
<archl> roylez: 他不接受我给的零食
<archl> lol
 * roylez 码字去了，基佬的世界我不懂
<happyaron> archl: 泥要是再黑我，行李箱就送垃圾站
<archl> happyaron: 。。。没有呀。
<happyaron> 基佬的世界我也不懂
<archl> 基佬的世界我没接触
 * baihuo 只缘身在此山中啊
<ssssss> happyaron: 你还留下了 archl 的衣服？
<happyaron> ssssss: 他把行李箱寄存在我这儿了。。。
 * happyaron 妹的是不是要被围殴了
<ssssss> 这个频道大家都知道真相的，不要掩饰
 * happyaron 匿了，去把 archl 的行李箱扔掉
<happyaron> ssssss: 他是要去找 cherrot 搞基的
<happyaron> ssssss: 跟我没关系
 * ssssss 饿死了，吃啥呢
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 2b
<alvin_rxg> jusss: sb
<archl> happyaron: 。。。别呀。
<baihuo> happyaron: 扔扔扔
<ssssss> 同意扔掉
<freeflying> happyaron: 电信4G覆盖很差啊
<freeflying> 我家里都没信号
<baihuo> freeflying: 买移动4G
<baihuo> freeflying:10号线上都有信号
<happyaron> freeflying: 没错
<freeflying> baihuo: 移动有一个月99包1000min，3G流量的不
<happyaron> freeflying: 除了移动之外，4G都悲剧
<baihuo> freeflying: 便宜还要求那么多...
<freeflying> baihuo: 3G的网速真心蛋疼啊
<baihuo> freeflying: 够用了吧？
<baihuo> freeflying: wcdma开hspa以后我觉得够了
<freeflying> baihuo: 联通的3G确实够用了
<albert> 我来自未来，我用的100G，你们居然还在用3G，嘲笑你们
<baihuo> freeflying: 换联通呗..现在最恶心的就是10号线只有edge还从来没连上
<baihuo> 过
<baihuo> freeflying: 不过我10号线就坐3站
<baihuo> freeflying:可以忍
<freeflying> baihuo: 地铁里无所谓啊
<baihuo> freeflying:换换换
<freeflying> baihuo: lmctfy这货居然用c++
<freeflying> baihuo: 你能找到这么便宜的卡步
<baihuo> freeflying: 我现在36块的套餐，一个月700M流量，100min电话，还能加
<baihuo> 亲情电话（免费打），我够用了
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> archl: 买啊
<baihuo> freeflying: lmctfy是docker火以后google开源的以前写的东西..c++不奇
<baihuo> 怪
<freeflying> baihuo: 看着真别扭
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 十号线南边那段, 真有3g信号, 见鬼了
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 其他四面都没
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 其他三面都没
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy:南边有？
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 昂. 上次我去南苑机场, 十号线里有信号
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 羡慕吧?
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 好吧，等我在六里桥买房吧
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 六里桥在西边
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 买房去亦庄买啊
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 大兴
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 孔雀城
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy:西南撒，我不得通过南边去西边么
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 首先, 你要混够五年, 否则的话, 还是考虑燕郊吧
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 孔雀城就买这个了 http://667189.fang.com/
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 拌垳閿偀鍏硅祴
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 我有妹纸啊...
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 你妹子京户啊?
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> bai
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 不是...
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 好吧，伤心去了...
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 难道, 结婚了就能买?
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 话说你bios刷好了
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: .
<lattice> ^_^
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 孔雀城这个真不错啊
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 昂.
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy:不是你说的这个
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 是我发给你那个
<archl> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 连工作都没，基友/妹子都没。
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> archl: 昂.
<baihuo> archl:基友这频道有的是啊 cc happyaron
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> archl:基友这频道有的是啊 cc happyaron
<archl> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 不住在一起没意思呀~
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> archl: 那你还等什么? 还不搬过去???!!
 * baihuo 没意思亮了
<jackness> 你们过得还好吗？
<archl> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 。。。
<jackness> 我一直在玩游戏
<ssssss> archl: 那你还等什么? 还不搬过去???!!
<archl> ssssss: 搬到你那里去？
<archl> ssssss: 不要
<ssssss> baihuo: 你这套餐是移动的？
<archl> ssssss: 你被我抛弃了 :(
<freeflying> baihuo: 你妹纸不是有房的嘛
<baihuo> ssssss:廉通
<baihuo> freeflying: 哪有
<ssssss> baihuo: 自由组合撒？
<baihuo> freeflying: 有就好了
<baihuo> ssssss:3G的
<ssssss> baihuo: 3G 有这么便宜的套餐？
<baihuo> ssssss: 对啊
<baihuo> ssssss: 现在估计没有了
<ssssss> baihuo: 这个真的屌
<baihuo> ssssss: 联通那个学生套餐
<ssssss> 真实惠
<ssssss> baihuo: 买房了？
<freeflying> baihuo: 你妹纸有钱就是有房
 * baihuo 。。。
<ssssss> baihuo: 找了个有钱有房的妹子？ 求路子啊
 * baihuo 月
<baihuo> ssssss: 跟你比不了啊千人斩
<jusss> baihuo: 什么套餐？
<ssssss> baihuo: 瞎扯
<albert> 我老婆是QQ上找到的
<baihuo> jusss: 沃派
<ssssss> baihuo: 我的那是别人瞎说的，我都找不到妹子
<albert> 我自作主张的帮她刷票
<albert> 然后发现照片长得不错
<albert> 然后各种挖信息
<happyaron> albert: ...
<jusss> baihuo: 每月多少钱多少流量？我搬了个18块钱1G流量的
<albert> 然后后来就找到了QQ
<albert> 然后就好上了
<albert> 现在领证了
<albert> 老婆有房有车，我无房无车。
<albert> 励志吗？
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉，ubuntu肿么改locale啊？我系统上的locale被KDE改乱了……
<happyaron> gfrog: locale-gen
<jusss> baihuo: 现在招python的多吗？我要学python了
<archl>  albert  。至少你能和别人谈上。 都没妹子喜欢我~
<archl> lol
<albert> 没啊，我有她QQ后，两年她都没有怎么跟我说话。
<albert> 除了一次有朋友要刷票才想起我。。
<baihuo> jusss: 学学学
<albert> 这就是所谓的IT宅的利用价值。。。
<albert> 要能忍
<albert> 只要她不把你拉黑，只要你让她充分了解到你的价值。。。
<archl> albert: 。。。
<albert> 修电脑总要想起你吧
<jusss> albert: 你真是励志
 * archl 被拉黑
 * archl 不是it男
<albert> 大学的时候 ，我把学校心理测试的数据库拿到手了。。。。
<albert> 不仅知道她们的信息。。。还包括她们的性格。。及弱点。。。。
<albert> 各种假装接近。。各种假装。。。。
<archl> 油锅起火引燃烟道
<albert> “为什么你知道我爹的电话？”。。。。
<archl> ..
<jusss> albert: 厉害！
<alvin_rxg> albert: 拿到数据的方法是内部问题还是外部的？
<albert> 说我老婆。。因为她主动要我帮她朋友刷了一次票。。所以后来又过了一年。。她想起来。。就说要请我吃饭表示感谢。。。
<albert> 然后就这样熟了。。。
<albert> 忘了，那都是8年前的事情了
<freeflying> baihuo: 现在没啥靠谱得arm板子
<albert> alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> got it
<baihuo> freeflying: 对啊，这效率太差了
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> 八年前有12306?
<albert> 不是12306
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> 哦.
<baihuo> freeflying:  MSErgo4K|unhappy jusss ssssss http://dev.10086.cn/news/mmnews/12145.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: 关于“Ubuntu开发者创新大赛”正式开启的公告_中国移动开发者社区
 * baihuo 搞搞搞
<albert> 是我们学校的心理测试网站，大学入学不都要做心理测试么，防止你自杀
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 等我先看看奖品是啥
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy:奖励包括7万人民币现金和手机等奖品，
<yao_ziyuan> 急问：最好的照片扫描服务品牌是？
<freeflying> baihuo: 搞搞搞
<baihuo> yao_ziyuan: 照相机
<ssssss> 10086？
<yao_ziyuan> baihuo: 我也觉得数码相机翻拍比扫描仪效果好
<yao_ziyuan> 但也许我应该去找找高端的扫描服务
<ssssss> 一步之遥好看不
<archl>  yao_ziyuan 重新拍照
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> yao_ziyuan: 高精度扫描还是很赞的
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy:7W的话，够吃好多JB了
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 你好这口儿啊
<yao_ziyuan> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 国内这方面的扫描服务，哪个品牌最好？
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: 你没这7w, 应该也能找到不少来吃
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy: JB很好吃啊...尤其是加果子的
<freeflying> ba
<freeflying> baihuo: 这年头高帅富还是java, 屌丝python啊
<baihuo> freeflying: java是赶上hadoop这一波了
<baihuo> freeflying: 你这么说go也还好
<freeflying> baihuo: go其实也挺屌丝啊
<baihuo> freeflying:谁说的
<archl> baihuo: 什么是 jb？
<baihuo> archl:你猜
<happyaron> albert: 像我这样的，入学心理测试都是辅导员代做的
<archl> baihuo: 加果子？
<happyaron> albert: 你觉得那数据库靠谱么。。
 * archl 完全不知道呀。
<jusss> jb?
<jusss> baihuo: ubuntu一直这么非主流呀，你赶紧这次能行吗？
<baihuo> jusss: 你猜？
<jusss> http://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/scopes/tutorials/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 教程 | Ubuntu Developer Portal
<jusss> <iframe allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen" frameborder="0" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/videoseries?list=PL-qBHd6_LXWYSvPX1uyD5ADBMhl41zbcw" width="560"></iframe>
<jusss> 这是故意的吗？
<baihuo> jusss: 这个真没这么无聊..这些教程都是从英文翻译过来的
<baihuo> jusss: 老外写的
<jusss> baihuo: 关键是发视频教程竟然链接是youtube
<baihuo> jusss:老外写的嘛
<baihuo> jusss: 太正常了
<jusss> baihuo: "Ubuntu是全球部署最多的第三大操作系统，其市场份额仍在不断攀升！" 我想知道第二大是啥，第一无疑问就是winL
<baihuo> jusss: mac os
<jusss> baihuo: 不是android或ios嘛？
<baihuo> jusss: 这个应该是桌面操作系统吧...如果是手机的话，第一肯定不是win
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/634313
<^k^> MSErgo4K|unhappy: ⇪ Rockland F190 20+24+28英寸套装 拉杆箱（8色可选）+泊客行者 24寸拉杆箱 518元包邮（双重优惠）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<ssssss> 买三个一个套一个？
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 是啊
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 安全.
<ssssss> ……………………
<baihuo> MSErgo4K|unhappy:真有生活
<ssssss> 不怕重？
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> baihuo: .
<ssssss> abs 的结实不
<ssssss> 我现在用的那个箱子不知道是啥的，但总觉得很不结实
<MSErgo4K|unhappy>  ssssss: 纸.
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 很多箱子都是硬纸做的.
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: o
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 你这么渊博哇
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=CspZ4krLaSGbcwkmp9aztNE_BNzR75JWthJgmeAkASP4_SZsjxswYULQcJgXLfqr3wh0WirOKtnVyR0dfRZ69K
<^k^> MSErgo4K|unhappy: ⇪ 塑料硬纸壳做的行李箱会很容易坏吗？_百度知道
<ssssss> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 纸的我都叫盒子 --
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> ssssss: 就是拉杆箱
<ssssss> 那还是算了
<ssssss> 结实最重要
<archl> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 我旁边是一个在北京室外温度写代码的哥们。。。
<archl> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 都不怕冷么
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> archl: 不知道.
<archl> ssssss: 啥。一般不是塑料的叫盒子吗？
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> archl: 你问他啊. 问我我怎么知道.
<archl> MSErgo4K|unhappy:  我想知道你们也这样吗？
<MSErgo4K|unhappy> archl: 不.
<archl> MSErgo4K|unhappy: 真的北京5点就黑了。。。
 * archl 才注意到。。。
<archl> 12月22日呀。越来越近了。
 * baihuo undingable
<jusss> archl: 这个日期怎么啦
<jusss> baihuo: 我去北京投奔你吧
<baihuo> jusss: 可以啊..我们招人
<jusss> baihuo: 招什么方面的
<baihuo> jusss:http://www.canonical.com/careers
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ Canonical | Careers
<abc_> jusss: 要抛弃国际庄了吗？
<jusss> abc_: 已抛弃
 * abc_ 好桑心
<abc_> 还没请我吃饭呢
<jusss> baihuo: 你们这种公司对英语要求是不是很高？
<baihuo> jusss: 不高
<baihuo> jusss:都是中国人
<archl> ms
<archl> 北京人也不是很高呀。
<archl> 就是学生高些？
 * ssssss 外卖咋还不到
<archl> ssssss: 今天美团外卖10元优惠卷拿到。不过。。。10元呀。我直接去买汉堡了。10元。昨天晚上我都做梦汉堡北京涨价到12元了。
<jusss> baihuo: http://z.jd.com/project/details/3297.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 京东众筹
<jusss> 智能水壶都出来了
 * archl 用40分钟学街舞一点，然后，去麦当劳吃一个汉堡。。。
<jusss> baihuo: emacs终于能煮咖啡了吗
<archl> jusss: 来北京吧。有各种事情休闲。。。
<jusss> archl: 好
<jusss> archl: 你已经去了吗？我去和和你混，带我白吃白喝
<yunfan> archl: 我中午出门 路过超市  买了6个鸡腿
<yunfan> 真是要命 前几天鸡腿2快多 今天4快多
<archl> yunfan:  我不太吃鸡。我要鱼。。。
<archl> yunfan: 猪肉。。。
 * baihuo 我的钱包好瘦啊../
<archl> baihuo: 我钱包好胖呀。全是硬币
 * ssssss 的钱包挺胖，就是矮
<ssssss> 钱包里面怎么装硬币？
<archl> ssssss: 因为没钱
<ssssss> archl: 我的意思是会掉出来啊
<archl> ssssss: 怎么会，折的呀。
<archl> ssssss: 裤子都是有锁链的不是
<archl> ssssss: 如果你的不是，我的是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 这个怎么“运行终端到文件目录下” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466999 是不是“ctrl+alt+T”然后在里面输入“CD desktop\XX\”？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 喵喵无敌喵喵 — 2014-12-18 17:32
<yunfan> archl:熟肉有鱼卖的少 猪肉倒是有  你可以去卤菜店
<yunfan> ssssss: 你没来过南方？
<archl> yunfan:  鱼还是新鲜好
<archl> yunfan: 很多人不知道为啥鲜肉油炸。我觉得鲜肉油炸是香不臭。陈肉味变了。
<yunfan> archl: 那只是你没吃过腌肉炸而已 我徽菜里好多腌肉做法
<archl> yunfan: 。。。那是陈肉么。。。
<archl> yunfan: 那些人说的是觉得鲜肉炸了可惜。。。
<yunfan> archl: 既然是腌的 当然也算陈肉的一种  是真子集
<yunfan> archl: 各人口味不同 有的人觉得可惜 有的人喜欢 没啥奇怪的
<archl> yunfan: 随意跑题，果然是你的强项~ 嗯。我没有指定
<archl> yunfan: 是不是上海人所有炸肉都是陈肉做？
<ssssss> yunfan: 没有啊，怎么了
<yunfan> ssssss: 所以你理解不了为何硬币放钱包里
<ssssss> yunfan: 不是，我也希望我的钱包能装硬币，有时候遇到一两角的零钱很麻烦
<yunfan> archl: 脑存小是你参与讨论的一个瓶颈
<archl> yunfan: 嗯。
<yunfan> ssssss: 我有两大袋硬币 都是平时攒下来的 南方喜欢给硬币
<yunfan> 当然我也喜欢要
<yunfan> 给我纸币的一块一毛我很火大
<ssssss> 硬币厂在南方吧
<ssssss> 一毛钱的硬币从南方运到北京，运费都花好多了
<ssssss> yunfan: 我是觉得硬币不方便装，装口袋里面容易掉出来
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 大家用过ubuntu的landscape工具管理服务吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467000 RT，求高人指导！在官网看到landscape的介绍，感觉还是挺牛的，但是不知道实际用起来肿么样，求用过的大牛们给介绍介绍！ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Landscape 统计信息: 发表于 由 xue
<^k^>  ─> haizi_wl — 2014-12-18 17:50
<archl> yunfan: 说实在的。南方很计较么。到北方一般都整数了。5角是最小单位。
<archl> yunfan: 好吧，我家乡是这样了，除非是卡。
<archl> yunfan:  在南方还有经常见到1角硬币
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu开发者创新大赛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467001 中国移动联合产业链合作伙伴Canonical，合作举办“Ubuntu开发者创新大赛”。旨为让青年开发者率先接触新兴的移动生态系统，从而获得崭新的创业机遇。“Ubuntu开发者创新大赛”是中国移动“和你圆梦”百万青年
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  18:16
<sennn> 吹牛逼是我的爱好
<sennn> 没人吗?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 火狐老是提示flash插件过旧，怎办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467002 这段时间，火狐经常提示插件过旧，还禁止使用，每次都要点击允许才能用。 能否去除禁止老旧插件提示这个功能？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-12-18 18:50
<changmen> 有人么
<^k^> changmen:点点点.  19:09
<changmen> 这个是干啥用的
<changmen> 大家都在这里了些什么？
<changmen> Hi
<sennn> 好安静 飘过
<^k^> changmen:点点点.  19:11
<changmen> 你好，sennn
<sennn> changmen, hello
<sennn> fedora
<sennn> 21
<changmen> Ubuntu 12.04
<sennn> 还用12.04?
<changmen> 恩
<sennn> 为什么不升级
<changmen> 以前用这感觉还可以，就没升级
<changmen> 机子比较老了
<changmen> 怕升级受不了
<albert> 用deepin的飘过
<sennn> 哦,那可以用xubuntu
<sennn> 刷刷的
<changmen> 你们用Linux都是干什么？
<albert> 甄志丙要XXOO小笼包了。。。受不了
<changmen> 开发么？
<jusss> albert: 真是一个好名字
<sennn> changmen, 是的
<jusss> albert: 待会把xxoo那段切出来
<matyy> 12.04还可以以用
<albert> 谬赞谬赞
<jusss> albert: 翻出来看看
<sennn> 開發java
<changmen> 哦
<albert> 贴到哪儿？
<sennn> java8 沒修補漏洞
<sennn> -_-
<jusss> albert: a站b站什么的
<jusss> albert: 尹志平xxoo小笼包
<albert> 在解穴
<albert> 不叫尹志平了，叫甄志丙了
<jusss> albert: 额，改名字了?
<albert> 恩
<jusss> albert: xxoo了吗
<jusss> albert: 发出来看看
<albert> 还没。。。差点。。。
<jusss> albert: 你从哪里看的？电视？
<albert> 腾讯
<albert> 实在蛋疼
<albert> BUG太多
<albert> 编剧真是脑残啊
<jusss> 到底xxoo了吗
<albert> 没，他出来了。。
<albert> 我以为李莫愁点了小笼包的穴就要XXOO了。。。。
<jusss> 我擦，难道直接改剧本了？尹志平不xxoo小笼包了？这金庸同意吗？
<albert> 结果尼玛。。。给塞一箱子里扔回了全真教了
<jusss> 这。。。
<albert> 不同意，坚决不能忍
<albert> 我擦。。。
<albert> “哎哟我这暴脾气。。。”～～这种台词都出来了。。。。。
<gfxmode> 123
<albert> 卧槽。。。郭靖秒变闪电侠。。。
<yunfan> albert: 点得哪个穴？
<albert> 左胸上的穴
<jusss> 闪电侠好看嘛
<jusss> 没啥美剧看了
<jusss> forever要停三周
<jusss> 连constantine都没更新
<albert> 还行。。。
<jusss> 还有originals
<jusss> 这周美剧集体不更呀
<albert> 天蝎更了
<albert> 就是这集也特别脑残。。。
<albert> 现在的编剧都怎么了。。。。。
<jusss> 就是好看的电影太少了
<albert> 你喜欢什么类型
<jusss> 我看一集吸血鬼日记第一集，忍受不了男主那颜，就不看了
<jusss> 喜欢宗教 神话 破案类型的
<jusss> 要有帅男
<jusss> 这是必须的
<albert> 你是女生？
<jusss> 不是
<albert> 那还要有帅男？
<jusss> 对美的追求
<jusss> 猥琐的大叔也可以
<jusss> 怎么说呢，就是长的个性点就行
<albert> 个性。。。
<albert> 斯坦森个性么
<jusss> 来几部电影看吧
<jusss> 喜欢我知道你去年夏天干了什么 死神来了 致命弯道这种充满了年前气息的电影
<albert> 彗星来的那一夜
<jusss> 已看
<albert> contact
<jusss> 发中文名
<albert> 触摸未来吧好像
<jusss> 那个什么伊桑什么的演的？
<albert> 谁？
<jusss> 我也记不请，反正有个叫伊桑什么的，专演大烂片
<albert> 这可不是烂片。。。
<albert> 很经典的科幻片
<jusss> contact 1997?
<albert> 恩
<albert> 卡尔萨根的小说
<jusss> 卡尔萨根是那个在路上走到哪睡到哪的作家？
<albert> 不知
<jusss> albert: 来电影推荐
<jusss> google和duckduckgo挂了之后，只能期望于yahoo了，bing真难用，真心的
<albert> 红杏
<albert> 翻墙神器
<jusss> albert: 有一个问题一直困扰着我，怎么从linux上发短信给我的手机
<albert> 超快
<albert> 还可以访问国内的网站
<albert> http://honx.in/i/U8yc04IaAxzuJo7G
<^k^> albert: ⇪ Hello! 红杏 | 专为学者、程序员、外贸工作者打造的上网加速器
<albert> 掏出你的手机，给你的手机发短信啊
<jusss> albert: 我想的是如果我的电脑接收到了某信息然后就msg给我的手机
<albert> 调个通道就不完了
<jusss> albert: 比如有新邮件了， 有人msg我了在irssi上，下载完成了什么之类的，然后就msg给我的手机
<albert> 你随便找个发短信的服务，调用他的接口就行了
<jusss> 所以我希望能有个免费的短信网关
<jusss> 怎么随便找？
<albert> 其实你根本不用发短信这么麻烦
<jusss> 那怎么办？我不会java
<albert> 你发邮件，把邮箱绑微信，或者下个邮箱应用就行了
<jusss> 没邮箱应用也没威信
<albert> 哦，那你注册个
<albert> 免费的短信网关我不知道。。
<albert> 再不行。。你可以接个手机。。。调手机发。。
<albert> 不过还是要钱。。还不如直接调收费的。。。对不。。
<jusss> vps没法外接手机呀
<albert> 你还是发邮件比较靠谱
<jusss> 教教我怎么在android上写一个简单的socket程序最靠谱
<albert> 我就是用发邮件的办法通知的
<albert> 我觉得根本没必要那么麻烦。。。。
<jusss> 在手机上直接链接到vps，一旦有啥事件触发，就直接知道了
<jusss> 我尝试过用irc来通知，但是如果手机不挂irc就没法通知到
<jusss> android开发又不会
<albert> 你会C#么
<jusss> 不会
<jusss> 只会一点c和lisp sql
<albert> 你是做啥的？
<albert> 你可以找一下AndroidAsync
<jusss> 失业在家ing
<albert> 那你原来做啥的？
<jzp113>  额
<jzp113> 这个随便实现吗
<jusss> 原来是一财务软件的服务人员
<jzp113> 要到短信api接口，然后用个脚本语言就ok
<jusss> for example?
<albert> 我觉得你要的通知，还是发邮件最简单，短信还要钱，人家可以坑你。。哈哈
<jzp113> 没做过
<jzp113> 我觉得邮件好些
<jzp113> 配合微信
<albert> 是啊
<jzp113> 微信提示邮件
<albert> 微信直接推送，还是很方便的
<tryit> jusss, 看你最近经常在irc上泡着。。。
<tryit> jusss, 找到工作了没？
<jusss> tryit: 木有，失业已5天
<tryit> jusss, 心态不错
<zhao> 我失业过10+天呢
<jusss> tryit: 我今年刚毕业，没啥着急的
<jzp113> 我就没就业过
<jusss> tryit: 去哪都给不了高工资
<tryit> jusss, 这儿学不到啥东西，在这天天泡这纯属浪费时间
<albert> 哪儿毕业的？
<jusss> tryit: 嗯
<jzp113> 扯淡还是不错的
<tryit> jusss, 静下心来学点东西，有东西了再跟他们扯淡～～
<jusss> 不感觉威信有什么好的，如果我要push mail的话，我自己用dovecot就可以实现何必用威信
<albert> 。。。
<jusss> 我要的push不是push mail,
<jusss> 而是短信
<albert> 你非要把简单问题复杂化。。。。。
<albert> 你发短信就调个API，也是很简单的
<albert> 免费的就不知了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何检测损坏了的压缩包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467007 是这样的，我下了Android代码的压缩包，代码比较大，共38G, 下下来的压缩包使用的是分段压缩，每个包1G, 共38个，命名类似： androidm.tar.bz2.aa androidm.tar.bz2.ab androidm.tar.bz2.ac ... 下完之后我使用命令cat
<^k^>  ─> androidm.tar.bz2.a* | tar -jx 解压， 但中间遇到错误： bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly; perhaps it is corrupted? *Possibl …
<archl> ssssss: 我觉得好冷。我也想买户外衣服了 http://www.amazon.cn/s/ref=sr_hi_2?rh=n%3A836312051%2Cp_4%3AAcome+%E9%98%BF%E7%8F%82%E5%A7%86%2Ck%3A%E7%94%B7&sort=discount-rank&keywords=%E7%94%B7&ie=UTF8&qid=1418908732
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 男 - Acome 阿珂姆 - 运动户外休闲 - 亚马逊
<tyr1> 我也觉得这里浪费时间基本上
<minus1_> dsadf
<minus1_> 有人在么？
<^k^> minus1_:点点点.  21:29
<minus1_> 请各位推荐一下学习ubuntu的资料，写写
<minus1_> 谢谢
<wzssyqa> minus1_: 你要学什么？
<minus1_> linux系统
<wzssyqa> 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • /proc和/sys几乎起到同样的作用，而且/sys更合理，但是为什么/sys用的不多 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467009 最近比较FreeBSD和Linux的/分区下的目录结构，发现了sys文件夹，看到了这篇介绍： http://www.360doc.com/content/11/1129/07/8241525_168258461.shtml 但是软件上似乎没有使
<mao> 大家好
<^k^> mao:点点点.  01:46
<blackangelpr> is there yet a .deb for qq on ubuntu ?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 正常安装后，没有系统（未解决） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467010 ubuntu 14.10 一次升级后，就不能正常启动，最后折腾了下，就卡在了电脑logo界面（不能进blos），后来拿去维修说，南桥坏了，换了南桥，修好后，装windows正常，就是不能安装linux，尝试安
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-19
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  08:36
<jackness> 各位早上好啊
<jackness> 推荐大家一个软件
<jackness> adobeplaypanel
<jackness> 可以玩游戏的程序
<jackness> 非常不错
<jackness_> 大家早上好啊
<jackness_> 早僧
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求助。ubuntu终端运行gparted报错。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467015 求解决，用ubuntu的光盘里面的gparted也是这种情况。。系统为win7+ubuntu，mbr分区的硬盘。下面是错误信息 root@OnePIECE:~# gparted Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager. Too few arguments. ===============
<^k^>  ─> ======= libparted : 3.2 ====================== (gpartedbin:5014): glibmm-CRITICAL **: unhandled exception (type Glib::Error) in signal handle …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 新手请教，14.10和14.04版本的U都没有alternate ISO了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467016 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mac007cn — 2014-12-19 9:21
<boosure> 你准备吗？
<maplebeats>     4.5-inch screen (qHD resolution @ 540×960)
<maplebeats>     1.3 GHz Quad Core ARM Cortex A7 (MediaTek)
<maplebeats>     Mali 400 GPU @ 500 MHz (MediaTek)
<maplebeats>     8GB eMMC Storage
<maplebeats>     1GB RAM
<maplebeats>     2150 mAh Battery
<^k^> maplebeats:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<breeze_growing> hello buddies
<breeze_growing> i've come to talk with all of you again.
<vipzrx> 大家后
<vipzrx> 好
<vipzrx> 我现在用的是debian的系统，我需要sid
<breeze_growing> vipzrx: sid是什么？
<vipzrx> 安装了stable 升级到testing会报错
<vipzrx> sid是debian一个系列 软件新一点
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9565514/ 这个是我的软件源 和出错的信息
<vipzrx> 我猜测是我的软件源设置的不对
<breeze_growing> vipzrx: o im puzzled
<breeze_growing> 各位，有谁知道如何下载stardict的汉英词典吗？
<vipzrx> 我有郎道的英汉 汉英
<breeze_growing> vipzrx: 郎道？
<breeze_growing> vipzrx: 不熟悉 亲爱的
<vipzrx> 廊道
<breeze_growing> 看起来像郎文
<breeze_growing> 这事列为：to be done吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 瞎子和瘸子 : 一天瞎子和瘸子出外游玩,瞎子骑车.瘸子看路,骑着骑者瘸子看到了一个沟,于是叫到:沟沟沟.瞎子听到都兴奋的接上:呕.lei o lei o lei !结果一同掉如沟里！
<jackness> 大家好
<^k^> jackness:点点点.  11:05
<jackness> 我想念大家
<jackness> 外面玩游戏都玩疯了
<fenbox> hello world
<jackness> hello universal
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04LTS使用静态ip无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467017 我的是办公室网络，我的电脑连接到公司路由器上网，设置静态ip后不可以上网，我修改过 /etc/network/interfaces /etc/resolv.conf /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf 在NetworkManager的图形化（即顶部面板
<^k^>  ─> 中的网络菜单，然后单击编辑连接。在有线连接 ）中也设置了 以下是一些信息，求帮助！ root@T52:/home/rose …
<freeflying> baihuo: http://arxiv.org/pdf/1412.5567v1.pdf
<^k^> ⇪ t: err: no title
<baihuo> freeflying: 都看开论文了...
<baihuo> freeflying: 拜
<baihuo> freeflying:这个昨天我妹纸还跟我说来着
<freeflying> baihuo: 度娘用了很多GPU
<gfrog_unhappy> freeflying: 猴总
<baihuo> freeflying: 再说就内部信息了。。。
<freeflying> baihuo: 你妹纸在这个lab啊
<baihuo> freeflying: .
<freeflying> baihuo: 拜一下
<gfrog_unhappy> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog_unhappy: 吉娃
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: ……
<jackness> 我今天气死了
<freeflying> gfrog_unhappy: 基蛙咋了
<jackness> 玩各种游戏都被锁定
<gfrog_unhappy> freeflying: 又下雪了，郁闷
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 下雪还不开心...
<jackness> 下雪之后就丰收年啊
<jackness> 应该开心
<lattice> freenode 有没有一些有趣的频道?
<freeflying> gfrog_unhappy: 换车吧
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy:ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<alvin_rxg> 买买提
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  11:41
<yunfan> kandu: 超级大坑啊 我昨天无聊试了试我那个brix的硬盘 结果发现ssd的写速度才100m 这是加oflag=direct的情况 加了 oflag=sync 竟然掉到了几百K/S 然后又发现走usb3的外置硬盘  ntfs分区加了 oflag=sync 写速度都能到200M/S ext4分区居然只有30M/S
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 这说明啥？文件系统问题？
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 是啊 估计有什么需要调优的选项
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 最不能忍的是ext4比ntfs慢那么多   这两个同在我的外置硬盘上
<yunfan> 我怀疑跟索引加载策略有关系  真是tnnd
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 挂载的时候有没有类似 blocksize 之类的选项？
<freeflying> baihuo|unhappy: gfrog_unhappy 哪家银行的手机转账免费？
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying:不免费的不多吧
<baihuo|unhappy> 360这是要出免费电话卡了？ freeflying:
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: http://dianhua.360.cn/
<^k^> baihuo|unhappy: ⇪ 360神秘新品
<freeflying> baihuo|unhappy: 中行的怎么样
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: 下雪了哪也去不成
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: http://www.boc.cn/ebanking/bi3/bi31/201312/t20131227_2758164.html
<^k^> baihuo|unhappy: ⇪ 中行电子银行 转账大优惠
<gfrog_unhappy> freeflying: 换啥车啊，跟车木关系
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 中行手银不要太难用啊
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 为啥要用这个
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鳄鱼 : 一个波兰人看到朋友穿了一双鳄鱼皮鞋,大为羡慕。一问之下,价钱昂贵非凡,他便决定自己去猎杀一只鳄鱼。他找到一个沼泽,跳下水去和一只鳄鱼恶斗许久,好不容易才把鳄鱼拖上岸,却大叹一口气道:浪费了那么多时间,这只鳄鱼竟然没穿鞋。
 * ssssss 拜妹子壕 baihuo|unhappy
<baihuo|unhappy> ssssss: 我啥时候成妹子壕了？
<ssssss> baihuo|unhappy: 你一直都是啊
<baihuo|unhappy> ssssss:别逗
 * ssssss 困
 * gfrog_unhappy 拜妹子壕 baihuo|unhappy
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: ntfs的有bulksize ext4的没有
<yunfan> 袜子呢
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 昨天花了点时间搜索带sata的机顶盒 发现许多 都是瑞昱的主控的 更妙的是 那是个mips架构的芯片 你搜 rtd1186dd
<ssssss> test
<^k^> ssssss:点点点.  13:57
<ssssss> roylez: http://item.jd.com/1099481.html
<^k^> ssssss: ⇪ 【吉列剃须刀片】吉列（Gillette）威锋旋转双层刀片（3刀头）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<ssssss> roylez: jd 很屌嘛， 人建议零售价 10.5 丫卖 11
<baihuo|unhappy> ssssss: 有种东西叫 4,5
<ssssss> baihuo|unhappy: ...
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 瑞昱 不就是mtk的？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 俄，不是，记错了
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 瞎扯淡呢 是realktek
<baihuo|unhappy> roylez:.
<baihuo|unhappy> roylez: 码字呢？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 去搞点来玩玩？ 刷个ubuntu啥的 我看 rk3066/3188都可以刷ubuntu
<yunfan> 好像不行 他这个mips的
<wzssyqa> yunfan: ubuntu的mips，没人做啊
<freeflying> baihuo|unhappy: checkoo.com这个是啥
<alvin_rxg> Title: 钱库网-为您提供必胜客优惠券，麦当劳优惠券，kfc优惠券，肯德基优惠券等电子优惠券免费下载打印，找优惠券吗？上钱库网！ (@ checkoo.com)
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying:没用过...
<freeflying> baihuo|unhappy: 去中行办卡，给了我张这个联名卡
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 正常..我中行的还是什么新影联的..
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 跟你要多少钱工本费？
<freeflying> baihuo|unhappy: 5块
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying:我那个好像也是
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 中行比较扣
<freeflying> baihuo|unhappy: 是啊
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 你可以去办个民生
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying:然后跨行吸中行就好
<freeflying> baihuo|unhappy: 还办啊，我附近没民生貌似
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: http://www.cmbc.com.cn/cs/Satellite?c=Page&cid=1356495600898&currentId=1384591190412&pagename=cmbc%2FPage%2FTP_PindaoLayout
<^k^> baihuo|unhappy: ⇪ 跨行通_中国民生银行
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 这个非常赞
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 只要是本人的
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 吸吸吸
<freeflying> baihuo|unhappy: 账号都不用输？
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 就要帐号
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 帐号，手机号，姓名
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 密码都不要
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 但必须是本人的
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: 我有民生，怎么吸？
<freeflying> baihuo|unhappy: 好吧，我去办个
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 看我发的那个link
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: 找知道我都不用去开大妈行网银了
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy:...
<gfrog_unhappy> freeflying: 民生很赞
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: 为了开网银我特意跑了趟帝都，虽说蹭了顿饭
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: ...
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 你这个成本有点高啊
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: 还请某人吃大腰子
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 这个我知道...
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 这个跨行通真心爽
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 完全无视对方行的转帐限制
<freeflying> gfrog_unhappy: 有啥羊毛可薅不
<gfrog_unhappy> freeflying: 没啥吧，就白金信用卡是排队卡，其他木了吧？ cc baihuo|unhappy
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 啥羊毛？
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying:现在比较流行薅场内货币基金的羊毛
<freeflying> baihuo|unhappy: 啥意思
<baihuo|unhappy> freeflying: 场内货币基金，就是在股市买卖那种
<yunfan> wzssyqa: debian好像有吧
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 也许可以考虑弄个基于android的发行版 这样就方便了
<jusss> 关于py的强制缩进，真想说真tmd反人类
<andyhuzhill> \
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  15:21
<nyfair> hi hi hi
<nyfair> >1+2
<sennn> heil,
<nyfair> Hey! Hitler
<sennn> sieg heil   !!!
<jackness> 各位下午好
<sennn> heil!!!
<sennn> 好
<sennn> 我是碼農
<sennn> 碼農萬歲！！！
<palomino|working> ....
 * baihuo|unhappy momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo baihuo|unhappy 
 * baihuo|unhappy 不高兴还是要momo破马叔
<jusss> baihuo|unhappy: 我看了py,我感觉要哭了，一直提示我except an indent block!
 * jusss 去tmd缩进
<baihuo|unhappy> jusss: 找地方哭去
<jusss> 从来没见过这么傻逼的语言，要求强制缩进的
<sennn> 哈哈哈
<baihuo|unhappy> jusss: 你需要学习这个 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_%28programming_language%29
<sennn> 用 fedora 用的我高潮迭起！
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Whitespace (programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sennn> 哈哈哈哈
<jusss> baihuo|unhappy: 我就是想在android上写个能联网的小程序，又不会java，都说py简单，就学学吧，然后用了sl4a,
<yunfan> jusss: 叫你装逼
<jusss> baihuo|unhappy: 我3年前第一次学py就因为缩进改了5次都没能运行起来的程序，没想到现在学py还jb栽在了缩进这
<sennn> 二X青年歡樂多
<jusss> yunfan: 那你带我装逼带我飞爸
<jusss> yunfan: py的缩进，有别的方法解决吗
<sennn> 只用java的飄過
<yunfan> jusss: 写缩进会死嘛？
<yunfan> 写代码 连自己代码层次都搞不清的人 不配当码农
<yunfan> 所以只能去当ceo了
 * onlylove 求当CEO
<sennn> 馬雲 懂代碼嗎？
<jusss> c lisp的缩进我会，py的不会，
<yunfan> onlylove: 昨天碰到好多带sata口的机顶盒  hoho
<onlylove> yunfan: 意思是可以买好多玩具，说起来，这个带SATA，就可以自带硬盘了，光电会愿意啊？
<onlylove> jusss: 赶紧学ruby去吧
<onlylove> jusss: 那货好歹有个括号
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<yunfan> onlylove: 广电没办法追究以前做过的 这些都是2年前的
<yunfan> onlylove: 以前卖499-999的现在二手价格都在99-199之间
<yunfan> onlylove: 貌似还有带千兆口的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我估计jusss不是不写缩进，是不会写缩进，不知道哪里多了个空格啥的就挂了
<sennn> 誰有部分windows源代碼，？
<nyfair> ruby简单，我2小时就学会了
<jusss> onlylove: 对，就是这样
 * onlylove 膜拜 nyfair 牛牛
<yunfan> onlylove: 配个tst
<nyfair> win2ksrc.rar
<onlylove> 你们那些两小时学会这个学会那个的，之前是不是会点啥啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 对了  ext4调优你可会？ 我昨天用我的走usb3的外置硬盘试了下 dd if=/dev/zero of=./1G.img bs=4k count=256000 oflag=direct 结果发现ntfs分区的写入有200M/s 而ext4分区的只有37M/S
<onlylove> yunfan: 不会
<yunfan> onlylove: 我怀疑是需要搞点配置什么的
<yunfan> onlylove: 那千兆交换机 99的能买不
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是soho的话，不贵吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是那种4口的小家伙
<yunfan> soho怎讲？
<onlylove> yunfan: tplink啥的
<yunfan> onlylove: 8口的
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机带我玩网游啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 最近被洛英教做人了，麻蛋这游戏比1级黑魂还难
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该不算贵吧，我不是太清楚，因为之前都是卖百兆的，你可以搜下tp有没有千兆家用
<yunfan> 我看小米路由可以当nas用 又带5G wifi 感觉这个也不错
<onlylove> yunfan: 你在你本地用dd写能写多少，还有，用hdparm -Tt能写多少
<yunfan> onlylove: 可有走sata或者usb3的交换机？
<onlylove> yunfan: 没听说
<yunfan> onlylove: 就是我本地的机器啊  我有个brix的盒子 那个硬盘是走usb3.0的口接出去的一个1T机械硬盘
<yunfan> 东芝的
<onlylove> hdparm呢
<jusss> yunfan: py的缩进有啥规则
<yunfan> 那个盒子本地是个ssd 那个写只有100M/s
<happyaron> kandu: 抱歉没找到时间看你的东东。。
<happyaron> kandu: 周末我看看
<yunfan> 要是我用 oflag=sync 速度就掉到几百k了
<yunfan> happyaron: 可玩过 rtd118x?
<yunfan> happyaron: realtek出的mips
<happyaron> yunfan: 没玩过
<jusss> yunfan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9567562/
<yunfan> jusss: 我不免费辅导别人py
<happyaron> yunfan: 玩过rt305x
<happyaron> yunfan: ramips的
<happyaron> 渣渣
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3474301667
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 【破事水】卧槽那个传说中的gay片男优タクヤ尼玛就住我楼下_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> yunfan: 那免费辅导perl ruby吗
<yunfan> happyaron: 那个不是被收购到华为了？
<kandu> yunfan: 听说 ssd 选 fs 也有讲究
<yunfan> jusss: 从下条开始 我连回答你都不免费了 先付后用
<kandu> happyaron: 不急,你真是个好壕
<happyaron> yunfan: ramips被华为了么，没关注过
<yunfan> kandu: 嗯 立松告诉我要用brtfs 额 真是个大坑
 * kandu 电脑修得好，好人当到老  又当了半天好人 T_T
<yunfan> happyaron: 嗯 现在合并成一家 用华为的名字的芯片了  我也是网上搜到的  发现ra突然就没了
<onlylove> yunfan: http://os.51cto.com/art/201205/337338.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 如何调节Ext4文件系统来获得优化性能？ - 51CTO.COM
<happyaron> yunfan: o
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个我看过 瞎扯淡的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就不知道了
<yunfan> 我在考虑要不要每个系统都测试下
<yunfan> 等我代码弄完 拿我的那个u盘试试
<onlylove> 我在我虚拟机上试下hdparm
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是这速度掉得太坑了  ntfs 写能200 这个ext4才37 我测了三遍 tmd
<yunfan> 跟ssd一样 加了oflag=sync 那个ext4的掉到几百k了
<yunfan> 不过也许是因为if=/dev/zero 让ntfs有空子钻
<yunfan> 下回我试试在/dev/shm里放个随机的内容看看
<kandu> jusss: 上次你说要匹配字串。刚好新弄了个库， regexp/parser 都有。你要有闲可参考下 http://paste.debian.net/137223
 * kandu 跑步去
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要不试试别的吧，我记得USB3的速度才100M啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪里啊 usb3可不止100m
<yunfan> USB 3.0 adds a new transfer mode called "SuperSpeed" (SS), capable of transferring data at up to 5 Gbit/s (625 MB/s),
<yunfan> onlylove: 折半也有300M
<onlylove> yunfan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388894
<^k^> ⇪ ti: U盘格成ext4后怎么就这点写入速度？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: wangchaoran
<yunfan> 这盒子花了我6k 那个usb芯片应该不会太水
<onlylove> yunfan: 论坛里面有这么个
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个忒子我看过 他的问题是他根本不是usb3的口 我还按照他的方法查看了下lsusb确认我的口没有回落到usb2或者usb1
<onlylove> 那就郁闷了
<onlylove> 不过我自己虚拟机里面也就50M的速度，当然是机械盘
<yunfan> 好消息是我发现我们服务器raid 1写也不过100m
<yunfan> 这么说我还不如用我的usb3口的盘 然后格成ntfs用
<onlylove> raid1本来就慢
<onlylove> raid1是mirror模式
<yunfan> 但是淘宝的人说他们ext4可以接近裸盘写速
<yunfan> 不知道怎么调优 fuck
<onlylove> 可是你那速度本身不太对啊
<palomino|working> 卧槽 O_o
<palomino|working> ssd上我用的啥..
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得我干过的服务器调优无非是改下ulimit啥的，最大文件打开数量
<palomino|working> 大概是ext4吧...
<onlylove> yunfan: io的除了这个其他的真不记得了
<onlylove> yunfan: server那东西，本身就没多少机会碰下，更何况我在家还是卖设备的，都过去多久了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以为你既然混运维 估计会点
<onlylove> yunfan: 在vmware上班的时候，也没怎么搞过，因为都要默认环境，不过那时候cx240的存储好像也就写到200左右
<yunfan> palomino|working: 赶紧回去改
<yunfan> 其实ssd既然在乎读写次数 应该考虑装个u盘用的那种
<yunfan> 尽量少写
<yunfan> 或者弄个基于lsm的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又没在淘宝干过，我哪里知道那么大负载会发生啥
<palomino|working> 我这儿性能没问题啊.. yunfan
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也是昨天才知道这个鸟事
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正我知道每次京东趴下，12306趴下，淘宝都不会趴下
<yunfan> palomino|working: 可能我的ssd烂吧 美亚最便宜的牌子
<palomino|working> 那也不至于
<onlylove> palomino|working: 关键是USB3的速度，NTFS比EXT4快那么多
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果有local的对比也许会好点
<palomino|working> usb我没试过...
<yunfan> palomino|working: 估计跟接口也有关系 我那个是brix 怀疑主板上有点古怪
<palomino|working> local的话,ext4性能肯定是没问题...
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那ssd多大的，要不要分出个ntfs的分区写下试试
<yunfan> onlylove: 就俩分区一个系统 一个 /home
<yunfan> 240G
<onlylove> yunfan: 划出个ntfs来，本地写下试试，和ext4比下
<yunfan> 我看看可还有空间
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42353
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Git客户端发现漏洞，影响Windows和OS X版本
<yunfan> onlylove:  没空间了
<yunfan> 晚上我拿大主机看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 你的大主机上有USB3不
<palomino|working> 我试过拿ext4分区的普通hd接usb3,速度正常的
<palomino|working> 跟接sata口速度差不多
<palomino|working> ssd还真没试过
<onlylove> palomino|working: usb3比sata快啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 大主机没有 但是有两块sata盘 所以可以随便试
<yunfan> palomino|working: 这种东西肯定跟策略有关系
<onlylove> yunfan: 说USB3就100我记起是为啥了，因为sata也就150M，所以100很快了
<palomino|working> usb3只会慢
<jackness> 什么意思
<palomino|working> sata 6g
<yunfan> palomino|working: 假如ntfs一开始就先读许多索引 搞不好他是 会快点
<palomino|working> usb3的损耗挺高的
<jackness> USB3.0会慢一点吗？
<jackness> 哦
<palomino|working> usb3满打满算不才5g么
<yunfan> 现在我更好奇裸盘写速度有多少
<palomino|working> sata是6g的
<palomino|working> sata3.0
<yunfan> palomino|working: 那是sata3呢
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我怎么记得根本到不了6Gb，我就没sata3
<jackness> sata快吗？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 就用过2
<palomino|working> 6g肯定是到不了
<yunfan> palomino|working: 而且那个理论速度  其实机械硬盘达不到
<palomino|working> 接ssd读写能到500多
<palomino|working> 500多MB
<jackness> sata2比较快吗？
<yunfan> 昨天看文章 有人说机械硬盘内部顶多70M
<palomino|working> 现在的机械硬盘峰值能到200 yunfan
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我记得2是3G
<yunfan> 所以都靠cache给顶住了
<yunfan> palomino|working: cache
<palomino|working> 平均也100多了 yunfan
<jackness> 机械硬盘比较快吗？
<palomino|working> 不是
<palomino|working> 持续传输
<palomino|working> 100M很轻松
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要看突发还是啥
<jackness> ssd比较快吗？
<onlylove> yunfan: 笔记本盘一般50左右
<yunfan> onlylove: 突然就是靠cache嘛
<palomino|working> 我的笔记本盘都90MB/s了.. onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以试下，hdparm加cache的话很快
 * yunfan 应该叫buffer
<jackness> 缓存比较快吗？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 阶级敌人！我是5400的
<palomino|working> 哦..我7200的..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 算了，你是土豪，不和你计较
<palomino|working> 现在3.5寸的盘,5900rpm的,平均速度也能到100多M/s.当然尾端很慢
<jackness> 究竟多少转的比较快啊？
<jackness> 哦 固态硬盘比较快吗？
<yunfan> palomino|working: 貌似上T的盘里面有几个盘片吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 和你说个事，就是jiero那个二代，搞过150M的速度，不知道真假，USB3
<palomino|working> 现在硬盘是单碟1T... yunfan
<onlylove> yunfan: 基本是笔记本盘的极限
<jackness> jiero的电脑比较快吗？
<palomino|working> 希捷新出的8T硬盘好像是单碟1.2T的还是多少
<yunfan> palomino|working: 那还不如双碟提速呢
<palomino|working> 成本啊 yunfan
<onlylove> palomino|working: 8T了？
<palomino|working> 对
<palomino|working> HGST出10T的了吧
<jackness> 究竟几个碟比较快啊？
<yunfan> palomino|working: 嗯 成本是个问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 磁头，寻道时间
<jackness> HGST比较快吗？
<jackness> 哪个磁头比较好啊
<palomino|working> 我觉得啊
<palomino|working> 还是先来个ssd吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我发现日立卖了以后，比较好的盘是希捷了
<palomino|working> hd再怎么快
<palomino|working> iops还是渣
<jackness> 固态硬盘比较好吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 东芝的盘简直渣渣
<palomino|working> 必须的
<palomino|working> 东芝..
<palomino|working> 好像只在笔记本上用过
<jackness> 西数的硬盘怎么样？
<palomino|working> 我
<palomino|working> 西数啊
<palomino|working> 别买绿盘就行
<palomino|working> 绿盘的返修率蛮高的
<^k^> palomino|working:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jackness> 哦 银白色的盘好不好？
<onlylove> 欧耶，kk又lag了
<palomino|working> T_T
<palomino|working> lagbot
<jackness> 机械硬盘好不好
<palomino|working> 当仓库存数据用还行
<onlylove> palomino|working: 找 alvin_rxg 踢掉那个lagbot
<jackness> 机器人延迟了吗
<palomino|working> :o onlylove
<palomino|working> 没事,忍一时风平浪静... onlylove
<jackness> onlylove
<jackness> 你在帝都吗？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你就忍吧，哪天kb了别说我没提醒你
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我被kb过
<jackness> KB什么意思
<palomino|working> 我经常被kb呢.. onlylove
<palomino|working> kick+ban
<palomino|working> 可不是口爆哦..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那还不k回去
<jackness> 呵呵 又被踢又被办啊
<palomino|working> 没事,习惯了.. onlylove
<jackness> 你们都在帝都吧？
<jackness> 小日子过得有滋有味吧？
<onlylove> jackness: 欢迎来为人民服雾
<jackness> 党员都是单线联系的
<yunfan> palomino|working: 裸盘写速你可测过？
<jackness> 你们有裸盘吗？
<jackness> 我都是包起来的盘
<palomino|working> 测过,忘了 yunfan
<jackness> 我都没测试过
<jackness> 我对硬件一窍不通
<yunfan> palomino|working: 速度能提升多少？
<jackness> 现在的黄色信息不得了
<jackness> 到处都可以看到
<jackness> 想静下心来学习编程都很困难
<onlylove> jackness: 鱼唇
<jackness> 你们那里环境怎么样
<jackness> only，愚蠢吗？
<jackness> onlylove，我是挺愚蠢的
<jackness> 你懂唇语啊？
<jackness> onlylove，还是你的id好啊
<yunfan> http://www.tuxera.com/products/tuxera-ntfs-embedded/performance/  onlylove 看这个
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<jackness> 我靠，onlyformac啊
<jackness> 还是苹果电脑速度块
<jackness> å¿«
<onlylove> 如果这么看，ext4先天不足咯
<jackness> ext4速度不快吗？
<onlylove> 我倒是记得有个windows的文件搜索程序，比微软自己的资源管理器快不知道多少倍
<onlylove> jackness: 我就问你，买本参考书，断网一个月，书上习题不看答案做出来，能不能
<jackness> 不能
<jackness> 我没这个记忆力
<onlylove> 你睡一个月啊
<onlylove> 一个月的时间，看一本书，做几页习题都玩不来？
<onlylove> 你还是乖乖的玩游戏去吧
<jackness> 一个月不看书就能做出答案 我哪里有那么好的记忆力
<onlylove> 你连中国话都看不明白
<jackness> 哦，谢谢onlylove
<onlylove> 我说了让你看一个月书
<onlylove> 然后不看答案做习题
<jackness> 明白了
<jackness> 我努力吧
<onlylove> 没救了
<onlylove> gfrog_unhappy: CCIE蛙，你unhappy啥
<gfrog_unhappy> onlylove: 年底离职的多，伐开心
<onlylove> gfrog_unhappy: 我在想拿了年终以后去哪
<onlylove> gfrog_unhappy: 我在这这么久，没见加薪
<jackness> 你什么公司啊 那么抠门的
<jackness> 去闹事
<jackness> 非要发年终奖100万
<jackness> 你们老总太黑心
<jackness> 我要是你们老总 我就给你发100万
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过为啥我自己的机器上，ntfs-3g和ext4的对比没那么明显啊
<andyhuzhill> Everything
<jackness> 究竟哪种文件格式速度比较快啊
<root____> how to install x
<root____> ?
<root____> wo shi jackness
<onlylove> yunfan: 难道是arm和x86的区别？
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，今天网上又挖到一段黑g婊的干货
<nyfair> droidsans错别字大全
<jackness> 额。。。。。。。
<jackness> 你们会Archlinux装图形界面吗？
<onlylove> nyfair: google人不用中文的，别黑人家
<jackness> 我的Archlinux没有图形界面
<baihuo|unhappy> nyfair:我给你找了个不错的
<baihuo|unhappy> nyfair: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k078l8jtC10
<^k^> baihuo|unhappy: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<nyfair> onlylove: 不用就别做出这种垃圾，做了还不让人评论？
<yunfan> http://linuxengineering.wordpress.com/2014/08/03/performance-tuning-with-pogoplug-v4/   onlylove 这个叼 18刀的 走usb3可以达到80M/s 的写
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<yunfan> onlylove: 上面还有个arch 搞得我心动了
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个顿时让我对全志盒子有信心了 这个的芯片明显不如全志的
<onlylove> yunfan: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-1957886-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: performance:fat32 ntfs hpfsp ext4 xfs jfs reiferfs...-Linux系统管理-ChinaUnix.net
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果看这个帖子的话，其实ntfs的性能不是太挫
<onlylove> yunfan: 这还是09年的时候
<onlylove> yunfan: 过这么几年，ntfs-3g应该好很多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是好奇ext4出了什么情况 因为那个写速实在是有问题
 * gfrog_unhappy 擦，民生白菜航卡办早了，这个月开始抽日默华活动了！ cc baihuo|unhappy 
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 啥？
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 这又是啥？
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: 南航联名卡
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 日墨画是啥？
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: 牛逼旅行箱
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 好吧，就是说羊毛没薅着？
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: 。
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 哈哈哈
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy:申花旗
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 花旗也送箱子
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: 送嘛箱子？
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: http://www.plycd.com/thread-102362-1-1.html
<^k^> baihuo|unhappy: ⇪ citi越来越没下限了，June 1起办理信用卡刷88就送箱子了－花旗银行－玩卡网-卡友自己的家园，最具人气的信用卡论坛|借记卡论坛|银行卡论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<BinLi> happyaron: migrations in debian/　是干什么的？
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: 盛京没网点…… 囧
<yunfan>   
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 乃办个网银都能回来一趟...办张卡妥妥啊
<baihuo|unhappy> gfrog_unhappy: 回来再吃大腰子
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=41210273755  onlylove giga ehternet sata port
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ pcDuino3 Nano 双核A20开发板 ARM Cortex-A7超树莓派/cubieboard-淘宝网 价格:248.00
<gfrog_unhappy> baihuo|unhappy: 办信用卡不给报销路费啊
<happyaron> BinLi: 啥叫 migrations in debian/
<happyaron> gfrog_unhappy: 卡壕
<happyaron> baihuo|unhappy: 你也是卡壕
<happyaron> gfrog_unhappy baihuo|unhappy 看来卡壕都不开心
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马坚持工作叔
<gfrog_unhappy> happyaron: 我不是卡壕， baihuo|unhappy 和 ssssss 才是
 * slucx 给领导说了年后辞职的事，顿时感觉很轻松
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> slucx: niubility
<happyaron> palomino|working: 。。。
 * baihuo|unhappy momo happyaron
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸 happyaron 的脸,眼中充满爱怜
<happyaron> palomino|working: ...
<happyaron> baihuo|unhappy: 拜卡壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 五大洲DD，最近没见adam啊，你知道他去哪里玩了不
<BinLi> 我看webapps-applications包的debian目录下有个.migrations的文件
<BinLi> happyaron: unity-webapps-common.migrations
<slucx> 年后帝都，自动化行业，求收留
<baihuo|unhappy> slucx: 收留机油，请找小dd，更专业，更安心
<BinLi> happyaron: 应该是迁移用的，但不知道什么场合用？
 * slucx 可改行业
 * slucx 下班回家
<baihuo|unhappy> BinLi:http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Announcing-session-migration-now-in-ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ t: Announcing session-migration now in ubuntu - DidRocks' blog
<nyfair> old driver help help me
<jackness1> 额。。。。。。。。
<jackness1> 你们聊得我都不懂啊
<jackness1> 翻了墙就登录不了淘宝了
<root____> hello
<^k^> root____:点点点.  18:14
<root____> hello everyone
<jackness1> 大家下班了吗？
<jackness1> 我都累了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 乐之邦的声卡如何驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467019 [*]这款声卡在ubuntu下如何驱动：http://item.jd.com/104737.html 果您发现商品信息不准确，欢迎纠错 ●产品介绍 乐之邦莫邪Digital 2010版PCI声卡面向多媒体、游戏以及家庭娱乐领域。由于采用了高素质的威盛ENVY24系
<^k^>  ─> 列专业音效芯片，配合乐之邦精湛的电路设计，使得莫邪Digital声卡拥有高水准的音质和丰富的功能特性。 …
<jackness1> 现在的声卡这么多种类的吗？
<happyaron> BinLi: 不知道
<BinLi> happyaron: ok, :)
<bbm> 我的电脑安装了ubuntu12.04，用浏览器看视频全屏的时候会黑一下，有高手知道怎么回事的没？
<bbm> 我的台式电脑安装了ubuntu12.04 ，用火狐看视频全屏时会黑一屏，显卡驱动安装了，有同样情况的没？
<jusss> bbm: 有，我的debian也是这样
<jusss> bbm: 我正在打算重新安装xp
<jusss> 今天吃了个不好吃的午饭和晚饭，下午又看了会不喜欢看的语言教程，晚上现在在看不喜欢看的电影
<jusss> 今天一天都不开心
<bbm> 我的电脑装windows就蓝屏没法了，装个linux结果还不蓝屏了，无语了
<kandu> yunfan: 生病憋了一星期，刚跑了一万米，好舒服
<jusss> kandu: 我这空气严重污染都不敢跑步
<jusss> kandu: 上上周就中午出去吃了个饭就发烧感冒嗓子重，那雾霾
<kandu> jusss: 这边空气还行
<jackness1> 晚安了，各位。
<jackness1> 加油！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 终于出来了 : 一女生在厕所拉屎,嘴里不停呻吟着,在它出来的那一刻如释重放说:"终...终于出..出来了。某同学闻言心想:"唉,生下来干嘛撒,当初怎么不打掉啊?！ "
<abc_> 测试
<abc_> 测试
<alvin_rxg> 测试失败
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<yunfan> kandu: 我终于把那天去超市买的糖拿出来吃了
<diggzh> night everybody
<diggzh> +
<diggzh> +
<kandu> yunfan: 牙齿终于好了?
<diggzh> \~~~1~~~~~''
<jusss> 大卫芬奇果然是毁三观的高手
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 这次 euro truck sim 2 - christmas bundle 不错，1.5折入手
<jusss> gone girl 2014
<jusss> 刚看完
<jusss> 芬奇的电影就是比诺兰的有意思多了
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【从零开始找工作】二分查找的变形 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467025 A站 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1235535 12-19A.jpg B站 http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1220147/ 12-19B.jpg 优酷 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzI5ODg1MTA0.html 12-19U.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 挨踢大臣 — 2014-12-19 22:04
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/21318488/?suggest=gone
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 消失的爱人 (豆瓣)
<yuccae> 有看过少年时代的么e
<suller> 少女时代？
<yuccae> 不是,,,boyhood
<suller> 从来没有
<yuccae> http://movie.douban.com/subject/2209575/
<^k^> yuccae: ⇪ 少年时代 (豆瓣)
<suller> 感觉挺不错的
<yuccae> 一直被这种电影感动....
<suller> 老了
<yuccae> 我没那么老吧.新人
<yuccae> 刚注册
<suller> 实际年龄
<suller> 豆瓣出APP可以聊天了？又是约x的工具。。。
<yuccae> 95的
<yuccae> 你说那个豆瓣小组么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本怎样只安装Ubuntu一个系统，不要双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467026 现在一个惠普老本子，前段时间刚在xp下又装了个Ubuntu，现在想改掉只装一个Ubuntu，应该怎样操作，看论坛这个板块没有安装教程，希望指点，谢谢... 统计信息: 发表于 由 pangxin1986
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-12-19 22:28
<suller>  http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lkd6afvPjG1qd33kzo1_500.jpg
<suller> !boobies LOL
<yuccae> Not that big
<suller> am i saying it's big,lad?
<yuccae> just in my imagination
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • deepin 2014.2 RC发布——快速·稳定·易用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467027 Via: http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/deepin-20 ... sy-to-use/ 友情提示 1.由于deepin 2014.2 RC以Compiz作为窗口管理器（Compiz在虚拟机中表现不佳），因此请直接使用实体机安装，这样才能体验到deepin系统的华丽效果
<^k^>  ─> 。 在未来的deepin 2015版本，我们将使用Gala作为窗口管理器，以彻底解决虚拟机中可能出现的性能问题。 2. …
<yunfan> kandu: 只能说缓解了
<jackness1> 各位早上好！
<jackness> 各位 早森
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-20
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装体积较大的软件就报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467029 Code:  无法创建 /usr/share/games/stuntrally/tracks/Jng6-Fun/objects/roadDensity.png.dpkg-new (处理 ./usr/share/games/stuntrally/tracks/Jng6-Fun/objects/roadDensity.png 时): 设备上没有空间 因为错误消息指示这是由于磁盘已满，没有写
<^k^>  ─> 入 apport 报告。                                                         dpkg-deb: error: subprocess 粘贴 …
<jackness> 大家出来聊天啊
<jackness> 无聊死了
<user2114> history
<archl> alpha080: 我爬山2天。共吃了2顿饭。怎么破
<archl> pity:  :D 我竟然能3天只吃4顿呀~ 我自己都佩服自己
<alpha080> archl: ...
<alpha080> archl:你为节能减排事业作出了杰出的贡献
<archl> alpha080: 没有呀。我吃了10颗糖。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 还你就是 : 某同学从来不买手纸,每到用时就到别人那儿去拿。有一次在我那儿拿手纸时被我看见了,我很气愤地对他说:你怎么老用我的手纸?自己不会买么?他嘿嘿一乐,说:别那么小气嘛！不就是一点手纸吗,我用完还你就是了！哦,我的天！         
<pity> archl: 你现在体重多少了？
<archl> pity:  62吧。
<archl> pity: 或者不到了。
<alpha080> 这么轻。。
<archl> pity: 前天吃了一个汉堡包+一包鸡排和昨天一碗饭
<archl> alpha080:  最重时候也不到68
 * archl 试过一星期每天吃肉半公斤。也不胖呀。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.10更新取消后无法联网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467031 我昨天发现系统提示有更新可以安装，然后就点了安装。安装到一半的时候我要去上班就点了取消，结果回到家后就发现无法联网了，我用的ADSL。这个该如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-12
<^k^>  ─> -20 9:33
<pity> archl: 真瘦
<archl> pity: 。。。我无数次要求所有人给我增肥指南。全世界搜学术文章——能看懂的。就是没有增肥有效的答案
<pity> archl: 别担心，结婚就胖了
<archl> pity: 现在我能确定的是，如果长时间锻炼，然后突然松懈，我能增肥接近5公斤
<archl> pity: 别担心，没人愿意嫁给我，
 * archl 注定孤生的节奏
<archl> 走了。
<pity> archl: 别这么消极啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 大家放松一下，来玩游戏啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467032 http://gameplay.49you.com/index.php?fro ... &sid=10428 大家来玩游戏吧！很刺激啊！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 2014-12-20 10:03
<breeze_growing> 受启发的问一句IT男有长的比较像样的吗？
<tracyone> 长得像样就能取到老婆吗。岳父岳母要求的是长得像样吗
<tracyone> ssh突然不能登录..可能是上次断电引起的，偶尔可以登录，经常失败
<Yunfan-phone> 来了
<jackness> 你们在忙什么呢？
<jackness> 出来玩游戏啊
<jackness> 妹子多多啊
<jackness> 玩游戏都玩疯了
<user2114> 周末正常上班 不开心啊
<jackness> 你看来很辛苦啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小便不止 : 警察在一条小巷中夜巡,发现一个醉洒的男人,靠在电线杆旁边哭泣,觉得很奇怪.便上前问?"先生,出什么事吗?" 醉汉边哭边说:"警察先生,你来得正好,请你快替我想个办法,因为我的小便直流个不停." 警察于是走过去瞧个究竟,结果,发现电线杆旁边的自来水龙
<^k^>  ─> 头没关好.
<jackness> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助，ubuntu gnome14.10终端运行gparted报错。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467034 这学期开始学习linux，学到磁盘阵列的时候想用gparted从硬盘里割5块空间出来模拟RAID 5环境，但是在终端里执行gparted的时候报如下错误，求助怎么解决阿？ root@OnePIECE:~# gparted Failed to get
<^k^>  ─> D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager. Too few arguments. ====================== libparted : 3.2 ====================== (gparte …
<xiaojunyu> quit
<xiaojunyu> #join linuxba
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 喜欢女孩 :      一个神经质的男人在妇产科病房的楼道里踱来踱去,已经两小时了。一个护士满面笑容地走至他跟前。     "先生,您太太生了个女孩！ "     "太好了。"     "您喜欢女孩?"     "是的！这样,她将来就不必像我刚才这样等着受这份罪了。" 
<GrantHunt> 弱弱的问一句 KDE Gnome Xfce LXDE 桌面系统 哪个可控性更高一些 。是否可以改写某些效果。比如，菜单、状态栏、等。。文件管理器打开一个文件夹后以其他自编译的效果实现。
<metalbrick> 我理解 你问的应该是哪个文件管理器的二次开发更加容易吧
<GrantHunt> 就是这个意思，想彻底的改一个桌面系统
<GrantHunt> 有什么好建议么
<metalbrick> 因为没做过也不了解，不过不建议从Dolphin入手，好像已经基本上没有人维护了
<metalbrick> 可以参考一下Dropbox for Nautilus
<GrantHunt> 谢谢，我再研究研究
<kandu> libfm?
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/355953.htm  kandu 你的机会来了
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 机器人产业热潮：“机器换人”浙江样本调查_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于树莓派的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467035 今天用一根网线将电脑和树莓派连接起来，用arp -a 查找树莓派的IP,显示如下: ? (192.168.4.1) 位于 00:1a:a9:15:92:ac [ether] 在 wlan0 然后执行ssh pi@192.168.4.1 ,显示如下: ssh: connect to host 192.168.4.1 port 22: Connection refused 这是
<^k^>  ─> 怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-12-20 15:23
 * jusss 空气质量:90 良
<jusss> roylez: 三胖
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 戏前谢幕 : 我认识一个演员,他在戏没有演出之前,就到台前来向观念鞠躬谢幕。" "他为什么这样做呢?" "以免戏演完了再去谢幕,台下就没有观众了。"
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.10光盘安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467038 ubuntu14.10 64bit 安装失败 根本就无法进入安装界面 关闭 acpi apic 后是这个样子的IMG_20141220_163655.jpg ubuntu 14.04关闭后就可以正常安装 安装参数什么都不动结果是这样的IMG_20141220_163251.jpg 然后就是硬盘灯不亮了
<^k^>  ─> 什么反应都没有了啊 这个是什么原因造成的啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfkklove — 2014-12-20 17:02
<lattice> kernel 3.13.40依赖变了,用apt-get upgrade 无法升级,作为用户需不需要升级呢?
<lattice> 感谢资深linux用户给点建议
<oneieaf> test
<^k^> oneieaf:点点点.  20:52
<oneIeaf> test
<^k^> oneIeaf:点点点.  20:53
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ssh中关于秘钥的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467041 想问一下ssh-keygen 生成的秘钥， id_rsa.pub公钥中最后边那个 username@ubuntu 是什么意思？ 是不是如果我将私钥id_rsa考其他电脑上去用的话，那台电脑的用户名得与服务器上公钥最后那个用户名相符合啊？？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 xiejun_zw — 2014-12-20 20:37
<knownbad> .
<cherrot_> knownbad, long time no see
<knownbad> @_@
<knownbad> You are?
<cherrot> knownbad, 反正说了你也不认识 lol
<knownbad> OK
<knownbad> Then nice to meet U.
<knownbad> 最近德国香肠哪里去了？
<jackness> 早上好，各位。
<jackness> 早上好，各位
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-21
<knownbad> .
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助：solaris多屏显示正常（不是复制画面，画面独立）但是鼠标不能操作第二屏幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467043 有活人吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 scuzy — 2014-12-21 10:26
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2samIAdZmAACMQikOncYAALrLAPdj5EAAIxa735.jpg 好有型的大爷
<knownbad> .
<q-learn> demo
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sKaIeIPPAAChQz-gJ7oAALrUwPSsAcAAKFb518.jpg 据说这是史上最牛的交通事故
<jackness> 下午好啊
<jackness> 各位
<sidnicker123> hi
<^k^> sidnicker123:点点点.  14:40
<sidnicker123> thks
<roya> 大家好啊
<^k^> roya:点点点.  14:46
<roya> 问下截图怎么才不弹出那个保存窗口
<cherrot> roya, 设置自动保存路径
<roya> 不是要改路径
<cherrot> roya, 我的就从来不弹
<roya> 比如要看在线视频要截图
<roya> 全屏看视频,然后一截图就退出全屏了
<roya> 你也是14.04?
<cherrot> roya, 我之前是 gnome-ubuntu  现在arch+gnome
<roya> 额..archlinux?
<roya> 还不至于为了这小事换个系统吧
<cherrot> roya,  我又没说是为了这个换系统的  http://imagebin.org/326201
<cherrot> roya, 我只是说gnome 可以这样设置   unity应该也差不多
<roya> ff链接阻止
<cherrot> roya, that's your business  ;)
<roya> good point
<sidnicker123> 用什么方法可以显示超大字符集，比如文武全这个字，上面是文武下面是一个全
<roya> sidnicker123: 据说unicode全地球的字符都能显示
<sidnicker123> 可能还要安装另外的字体文件
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典调侃类的一句话笑话 : 其实网络游戏里组队刷怪,最早源于我国的《西游记》:唐僧负责引怪,孙悟空负责杀怪,观音负责在空中加血,猪八戒和沙僧跟在后面蹭经验值。
<roya> 讲笑话,还不如求妹子,虽然知道有点缘木求鱼,不过,是妹子的冒个泡啊
<cherrot> roya, 别跟机器人过不去
<jackness1> cherrot: 额。。。
<jackness1> 玩yy
<jackness1> 很多妹子
<cherrot> ssssss, 咋改了个这么难看的名字
<roya> 额,原来是个机器人啊...
<roya> 刚玩这个,不太懂这些,
<cherrot> roya, 欢迎新人  :)
<jackness1> 哈哈，我也发现了
<jackness1> 现在机器人很厉害
<roya> :)客气客气,有美女出没请叫我一声
<sidnicker123> r朋友们再见，机器人再见
<sennn> hey
<jackness1> 机器人不在了吗？
<jackness1> 还在的吧
<sennn> 誰陪我聊天？
<royaso> quit
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubantu-kylin开机卡在星云图那里，如何解决？求大神帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467045 搞了半天终于装完了，竟然进不去... 有没有碰到这个问题的朋友，来解答一下... 求助啊! 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxxxxthhh — 2014-12-21 17:03
<yunfan> tmd 出租车罢工 害得老子走路到机场
<yunfan> duyue: 搞毛呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 睡着时的样子 : 有一天,小欣走到大镜子前,默默地站着,两只胆睛紧紧地闭着,一会儿睁眼向镜子里偷看一下。 妈妈看到了,走过来问:"小欣,你在干什么呀?" 小欣急忙向妈妈摇手说:"别吵,别吵！我在睡觉,我要看看我自己睡觉的时候是什么样子。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16976.html 经典笑话:追车的人 : 在一辆载满旅客的公共汽车后面,一个个子矮小的人在拼命奔跑着,但汽车却仍在下坡路上高速前进。"停下吧,"一位乘客的头伸 出了窗子,冲小个子喊道:"您追不上它的！ ""不行,我必须追上。"小个子气喘吁吁,"我是
<^k^>  ─> 司机！ "
<cherrot> ^k^, 赶紧把糗百支持了
<archl> cherrot:  我昨天觉得，黑人是不对的。
<archl> 黑了再白是病。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 为什么fmpeg提取的音频mp3比原视频文件还大得多 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467047 我用如下命令提取音频： ffmpeg -i -abc.rm -ab 128k -f mp2 abc.mp3 xxx@yyy:~/temp$ ls abc* -lh -rw-rw-r-- 1 lotuslwt lotuslwt 105M Dec 21 19:19 abc.mp3 -rw-rw-rw- 1 lotuslwt lotuslwt 43M Nov 6 2011 abc.rm xxx@yyy:~/temp$ ffmpeg -i ab
<^k^>  ─> c.rm Seems stream 1 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 1000.00 (1000/1) -> 15.00 (15/1) Input #0, rm, from 'abc.rm': Metadat …
<cherrot> archl, speak chinese
<^k^> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  21:10
<archl> cherrot:  经过昨天的事情，我觉得我要爬出irc互黑的深坛。不泼墨也不摸白粉 :) 好好的做个傻瓜
<jusss> archl: 黑人，我还以为你是种族歧视呢
<cherrot> archl, 还是听不懂。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 首壕 你对罗姐做了什么？
<jusss> cherrot: blabla
<archl> cherrot: 还好拉。
<jusss> archl: cherrot 2天快看完了3季的吸血鬼日记，怎么办
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 借地盘问screen命令行工具的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467049 我练到服务器上，用screen开启终端回话 screen -R das 过一会儿，我重新连的时候，screen -R<Tab> 命令行补全，则提示： $ screen -R Wt 注，Wt是我重启服务器之前用到的一个screen回话名——该回话我并没有正常关
<^k^>  ─> 闭——我直接从额外的终端重启的服务器。 如果，我直接回车，就进入了刚刚开的 das的回话。 貌似，scree …
<cherrot> archl, 我觉得你可以去玩玩电竞了  不需要讲话  直接操作就ok
<cherrot> jusss, 这种烂片你也看  跟我ex一个智商水平
<archl> cherrot: 。。。我的话有那么难以理解吗。
<jusss> cherrot: 别的都停更了
<jusss> cherrot: 现在学什么比较好找工作？
<cherrot> archl, 显然是
<archl> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> jusss, 大保健？
<jusss> cherrot: ...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求问Ubuntu下有什么工具可以制作windowsUSB系统启动盘啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467050 找了好久了，都没找到。求高手啊。自带的启动盘创建器只能创建Ubuntu的，winusb下载不了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux1995 — 2014-12-21 21:25
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于arp -a命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467051 windows下运行cmd，执行arp -a命令与Linux中执行arp -a命令含义一样吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-12-21 21:46
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 单文件实现livecd自动升级 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467052 #!/bin/bash # Ubuntu LiveCD Auto-updater V1.0, Dec 21st,2014 # Copyright (C) 2014 citydream <citydream@163.com> # This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it # under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by # the Free
<^k^>  ─> Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, # or (at your option) any later version. # # This program is distributed in the hope th …
<archl> cherrot:  我什么时候能写出胡适一级的文字也就够了 :)
 * jiero 回归了，不在玩了。
<cherrot> jiero, 先试试跟一个正常人讲话吧 lol
<jiero> cherrot:  。。。你不是正常人么。。。
<cherrot> jiero, =。=
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot 萌萌哒
<jiero> cherrot: 你准备好去哪里了吗？找到下家了？
<cherrot> jiero, 找到了
<cherrot> jiero, 一个创业团队
<jiero> cherrot: 好好的卖萌，攻城宠~
<jiero> cherrot: 是年后入职对吧？
<cherrot> jiero, 年前
<jusss> cherrot: 还是拍黄片？
<jusss> cherrot: 拍黄片还有前途吗？
<cherrot> jusss, 玩蛇
<cherrot> julianwa, 没前途
<jiero> cherrot: 果然腾讯的人都是不在意年终奖的。
<cherrot> jiero, 。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]关于ip命令的教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467053 似乎ifconfig这样的命令已经被放弃支持了，代替品是ip命令。可是没见论坛里出什么关于ip命令的教程。看了看网上的一些说明，不大懂。不知道有没有那位大哥能帮忙弄个教程什么的？ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 tandkzy — 2014-12-21 22:18
<jiero> cherrot: 你们都是好玩的人呀。
<jzp113> 还有怎么扯淡群啊
<jiero> jzp113:  因为现实中扯谈越来越多了。
<jiero> jzp113: 孩子的数量比老人少了，所以扯谈变多了。
<jzp113> 也是
<jzp113> 找个人扯淡都没有
<jzp113> 最近在学vim发现是个神器
<cherrot> jzp113, 好用 强大 加油
<jusss> jzp113: emacs才是你的最终归宿
<jzp113> hah
<jzp113> 好吧
<jzp113> 我都试一试
<hello> ÄãºÃ
<wzssyqa> hello: 你竟然能搞到这个昵称
<hello> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<^k^> hello say: 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hello> ^k^: Ôõôuse UTF-8
<hello> wzssyqa: yes
<jiero> wzssyqa:   我在找100元每天的工作 :(
<mjkr> 如果我在国外有一台vps，在国内哪里买服务器可以提高这两点之间加密流量的带宽呢？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 加油
<mjkr> 国内的云服务会不会也像电信给居民的光纤线路一样对国外流量限速呢？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  看来还要找 100元每小时的还不是很现实。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那个估计暂时还早
<jiero> wzssyqa: 嗯。去澳洲做个苦力就够了
<jiero> lol
<wzssyqa> jiero: 去吧
<jiero> wzssyqa: 不去。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 所以我问 roylez主席是不是 时薪 $150的壕。
<jiero> 那种壕一天只工作3小时。
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 发现vim学习曲线太陡峭了
<jzp113> 好难记啊
<lainme> jzp113: 用一星期就习惯了
<jzp113> 恩恩
<jzp113> 我设置python搞了好久
<jzp113> 好多类型的map有啥区别啊
<jzp113> lainme,
<jzp113> lainme,  noremap 和 map
<happyaron> cherrot: 我没怎么罗姐啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 就是中午没给他订饭。。。
<cherrot> happyaron, lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 等你的hhkb ;)
<happyaron> 嗯呢
<cherrot> jzp113, 网上有解释
<jzp113> en
<jzp113> 我看了
<cherrot> jzp113, 特定模式下的map
<cherrot> jzp113, 没什么特殊含义 :)
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 嗦嘎
<jiero> happyaron:  ... 你都能说到没订饭。
<happyaron> jiero: 要不然呢。。
 * cherrot 妈蛋不想上班啊
<hello> 你们好大家好
<knownbad> 好
<hello> 速度太慢了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-14
<changhe> 聊天了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 天让我死吧 : 一天我妹妹问我如果人死了会痛苦吗? 我告诉他不会,可是他又问鸡呢? 不会,那为了鸡死的有价值,让我去吃一顿肯德基吧。 当时我就碉堡了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<onlylove> test
<onlylove> 看来站点坏了
<xushuang> hi all
<ubrl> xushuang:点点点.  10:22
<^k^> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> z-37l, hello
 * tryit 一组 shell 命令，如何做到其中一个出错就退出？
<onlylove_> tryit: if [ #? != 0 ] { exit code}
<onlylove_> tryit: 好像是这样的来着
<onlylove_> http://www.techug.com/turing
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 王垠：图灵的光环 | 程序师
<onlylove_> 淫王又开喷了
<tryit> onlylove_, 我知道这个，那样每个命令执行完都得判断一次。。。有没有更简单的办法
<onlylove_> 觉得自己懂点lambda和enigma的历史
<onlylove_> tryit: function
<onlylove_> tryit: 或者你就 cmd1&&cmd2&&cmd3
<onlylove_> tryit: 这是最简单额
<onlylove_> tryit: 但是考虑到写起来并不好看，而且，你一组命令不知道几条
<tryit> onlylove_, 我知道 &&
<onlylove_> tryit: &&只有上一条命令成功执行才会执行下一条，就这样
<onlylove_> tryit: 那你还要什么
<tryit> onlylove_, 类似异常的机制
<tryit> onlylove_, 好吧，我想多了……
<onlylove_> tryit: 那你为何还用shell？
<onlylove_> tryit: 你TM真的把它当编程语言用？
<tryit> onlylove_, 你TM把它当啥用
<onlylove_> tryit: 反正不是编程语言
<onlylove_> tryit: python比他更像
 * onlylove_ 只会shell所以对外从来不说自己会编程
<cherrot> onlylove_: 王垠说的挺有道理的
<onlylove_> cherrot: 这个怎么说呢，他说的这些我知道大部分，特别是enigma，我看过详细的密码传奇
<onlylove_> cherrot: 但是有些时候，就像你在吃一个很好吃的东西，然后有人和你说，这饭店用的是地沟油
<cherrot> onlylove_: enigma 是当年图灵给军情六处搞得那个东西？
<cherrot> onlylove_: 哦 没看这个 我以为你说他之前发的
<onlylove> cherrot: 不过当时被波兰人给拦截了，主要是德国人太笨，给波兰大使馆的时候过于强调这东西，结果被波兰人复制了
<onlylove> cherrot: 如果他不过分强调这东西，没准波兰人也没那么幸福
<onlylove> cherrot: 波兰人的问题在于，解密那东西太费力，然后就有了图灵改进那解密机器
<onlylove> cherrot: 但是里面最大贡献我觉得其实是群论
<cherrot> what is 群论
<cherrot> kk: 你si不si sa
<onlylove> cherrot: http://baike.baidu.com/view/669751.htm
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 群论_百度百科
<onlylove> cherrot: 不知道你能不能看下去，理论的东西比较多
<cherrot> onlylove: 必然看不下去
<onlylove> cherrot: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%9F%83%E7%93%A6%E9%87%8C%E6%96%AF%E7%89%B9%C2%B7%E4%BC%BD%E7%BD%97%E7%93%A6
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 埃瓦里斯特·伽罗瓦 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> cherrot: 那这个呢
<cherrot> onlylove: coding中  tl;dr
<onlylove> cherrot: 会coding啊，真羡慕
<onlylove_> http://www.oschina.net/news/68969/chuizi-cto-qiancheng
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 加班要么是你笨，要么是工作安排不合理 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove_> 什么叫站着说话不腰疼
<onlylove_> 这就是栗子
<sudor1> ibus和fcitx哪个比较稳定啊？
<sudor1> 大家用哪个输入法框架比较多？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<sudor1> ping boosure
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 好坏消息 : 总经理坐在他律师的办公室里。律师问:您是想先听好消息呢,还是先听坏消息? 先告诉我好消息吧。总经理急切地说。 您夫人发现了一张价值五十万美元的照片。 太好了,总经理很兴奋,那么坏消息呢 ? 这是一张你和女秘书的裸体照片。
<mjkr> can someone here verify if 66.220.2.74  is blocked/banned when attempting to access the ip from within gfw?
<mjkr> gfxmode_: mind if you can tell me if 66.220.2.74 is pinable from within prchina?
<mjkr> s/pin/ping/g
<sudor1> mjkr: I can ping your ip at present through my ISP
<sudor1> mjkr: delay about 300ms
<mjkr> sudor1: how do you know my true ip...
<mjkr> i am on a shell service
<sudor1> mjkr: you tell us,don't u?
<mjkr> no, that's not mine
<mjkr> that's hurricane electric's
<mjkr> sudor1: so, the ip address is reachable from within chian then?
<mjkr> s/chian/china/g
<sudor1> you ask someone to verify 66.220.2.74, is isn't it?
<mjkr> yes, I did, and twice.
<sudor1> --- 66.220.2.74 ping statistics ---
<sudor1> 91 packets transmitted, 79 received, 13% packet loss, time 90170ms
<sudor1> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 211.584/307.037/369.329/27.912 ms
<mjkr> sudor1: if it is the case, would you mind telling me which isp you are on?
<sudor1> China Telecom
<cxy> 各位，你们跟其它电脑(包含不同操作系统)传输文件时候，感觉哪个软件最好用啊
<mjkr> sudor1: mind pming me the general location?
<sudor1> mjkr: Fujian
<mjkr> ok. this is odd
<mjkr> icmp to/from that particular host is blocked in another province
<sudor1> mjkr: maybe, that's no special in China
<sudor1> mjkr: where r u, man
<mjkr> sudor1: check pm
<sudor1> mjkr: are you chinese?
<mjkr> nope
<sudor1> mjkr: where r u from, man
<mjkr> i'm from vietnam
<sudor1> mjkr: oh, i see
<changhe> 有没有人来聊天的啊？
<changhe> 来聊个5毛钱的。
<onlylove_> 1000起，5毛不聊
<onlylove_> 还聊不？
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 新手关于windows下如何安装MLdonkey  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474333 小弟新手第一次接触MLdonkey,想在XP下安装MLdonkey，想不到电脑技术那么差第一步就不会，刚下载mldonkey-3.1.5.tar和sancho-0.9.4-59-win32-java。解压打开mldonkey下找不到mlmet,只找到C:\mldonkey-3.1.5\dis
<^k^>  ─> trib\i18n下一排文件是mlnet_strings和gui_messages.ini的各类文件。 各位大侠能致电小弟简单的安 …
<onlylove_> 这典型的readme都不看的吧？
<onlylove_> 我估计这孩子连mingw都不知道
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46510
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 英国版权法将要求你获得许可才有权拍摄自己的东西
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46503
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 雅虎工程师的代码没有QA团队检查
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • traceroute命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474343 安装命令，是怎样？ zz: Qubun — 2015-12-14 14:46
<Ueno_Otoko_> RTFM
<onlylove_> 这货又来论坛捣乱了，论坛斑竹真心好脾气
<yunfan> textgl太叼了
<onlylove__> yunfan: https://gist.github.com/zealic/38510fd8ecd1be75924a
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Please use CAPTCHA as additional message · GitHub
<onlylove__> yunfan: 有兴趣玩不
<droid> 玩什么
<biubiubiu> chromium看flash经常cpu 100%
<biubiubiu> 怎么搞
<yunfan> onlylove_: 玩什么
<onlylove_> yunfan: 据说是微信群号
<onlylove_> 牛牛姐今天没来啊……
<yunfan> onlylove_: 是个题目？
<yunfan> 样子很像私钥的格式 额
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46513
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 印度提议征收"罪孽税"，可口可乐威胁关闭工厂
<onlylove__> 三哥想钱想疯了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我解到第二部了 你先用base64解码 会得到个二进制串 保存陈给一个文件 用file查看下就知道是gzip格式 然后解压缩 得到个ascii文本  我现在在研究这一步
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu mate 1510 用什么渠道下程序呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474345 因为这个版本去掉了软件中心。是不是只能用APT-GET来获取？ BTW，问一个老版本UBUNTU的问题，超过支持支持周期的，比如1004 LTS。那么怎么从源获得包。？ zz: cfantok — 2015-12-14 16:34
<onlylove> yunfan: 二进制保存文件太麻烦，我记得是用vim -b来着？貌似刚到北京那阵子研究过，后来忘了，不过倒是有代码可以用
<onlylove> yunfan: 主要是那东西我目测是微信群，我没微信所以没兴趣
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu mate 1510 用什么渠道下程序呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474344 因为这个版本去掉了软件中心。是不是只能用APT-GET来获取？ BTW，问一个老版本UBUNTU的问题，超过支持支持周期的，比如1004 LTS。那么怎么从源获得包。？ zz: cfantok — 2015-12-14 16:33
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是微信群 是qq群
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没完全解开 但是gzip解压后的文本里最下面那一段明显又是一个base64 解开看了下 中间夹杂了好多乱码 但是还是有看识别的文本  其中就有qq群
<onlylove> yunfan: 你试试不一样的字符编码，没准是GBK的
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 我想起来了 他那个应该是个凯撒加密 他那些残缺部分是提示你对应的转换表
<onlylove> 凯撒……好吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 问你个事情，就是01那个，除了vim，有啥好办法不，总觉得那样怪麻烦
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪个01
<onlylove> yunfan: 二进制流保存成文件
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是开个python控制台的
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧……
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  16:51
<onlylove1> 简直了……
<darkduke> hi
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  16:51
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我个人是不待见二进制流的，看见就直接想放弃
<onlylove1> yunfan: 但是很多人乐此不疲，比方前几天被翻出来的东京大学的研究生海报，就是用OCR读取01
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那个印刷体 我也能写段代码做到
<yunfan> 但是给我解出来也没毛用 我又不是密码学的
<darkduke> 共党好 共党妙 共党好的呱呱叫
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那个文本文件第一行三个串是md5密文 我去cmd5解了下 分别是 108 122 111 继续
<lainme> 知乎的人依然这么喜欢讲故事
<yunfan> 知乎一向来如此
<yuning> 第二次 base64 解开后用 lzop 可以解压
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • traceroute forum.ubuntu.org.cn ?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474346 终端输入： traceroute forum.ubuntu.org.cn （图） 1.其中，输出： Code: 12  dist01.dc03.lax.ip4.scalabledns.com (172.246.0.233)  266.802 ms  286.606 ms  296.511 ms 13  dc03r04ds30.scalabledns.com (192.157.207.70)  293.630 ms 
<^k^>  ─> 313.482 ms  332.771 ms dist01.dc03.lax.ip4.scalabledns.com，dc03r04ds30.scalabledns.com。是什么？ 2.由输出 …
<yuning> qq号是 321 812 174
<darkduke> 在这里透露qq号 想死啊
<yuning> 是那个解密游戏的, 不是某个人的
<darkduke> 你会破解吗?
<yuning> 大概会
<darkduke> yuning, 给你个好玩的,你去破解下?
<yuning> darkduke, 好啊, 正好休息一会
<yunfan> yuning: 就是个gzip啊
<yunfan> yuning: 你怎么玩出来的  ？ 跟我讲讲思路
<yuning> yunfan, 第一步是个 gzip, 第二步是个 lzop
<yunfan> yuning: 第2步不是已经有文本了么
<yuning> yunfan, 那个 md5 我没派上用场, 不知道是不是走到错误的方向了
<yuning> yunfan, 你指的是第二行有一行等号的那一步?
<yunfan> yuning: 对的
<yuning> yunfan, 那个文件从第三行开始通过 base64 解码得到一个 lzop 格式的压缩包
<yunfan> yuning: 那个===上面第一行那三个md5串解出来是 108 122 111 我刚才把这三个排列组合都弄了一遍找群 额
<yuning> yunfan, 解开后就是一个 txt 文件
<yunfan> yuning: 然后那3个问题 第一个答案是42 第二个答案是21 第三个答案多半跟64有关系  但是我就不知道怎么组合了
<yunfan> 看来还是见识少 tmd
<yuning> yunfan, 文件中可以得到 qq 后与验证码, 大概是要通过这个加入他们的 qq 验证吧
<darkduke> yuning, https://ebanking-ch.ubs.com/workbench/WorkbenchOpenAction.do?login&locale=en-CH
<ubrl> darkduke: ⇪  UBS e-banking Login
<darkduke> yuning,安全链接
<yuning> yunfan, 第三个就是 8964 按照 C# MMdd 的输出, 拼上当前日期的 ddmm 输出
<yunfan> yuning: 那你这不对 89是YY
<yunfan> yuning: 如果是 MMdd应该是 0604
<yuning> darkduke, 等等, 这是银行么?
<yuning> yunfan, 我指的是那个事件
<darkduke> yuning, 打开了吗?
<yunfan> yuning: 对  一开始我还以为是防火墙的建立时间 后来想想不对 这个日期不著名 那只能是很著名的日子了
<yuning> yunfan, 说到 gfw 敏感日期我第一反应就是 8964, 不过确实也可能是别的
<yuning> darkduke, 没有, 怎么看这都是银行的页面吧
<darkduke> yuning, 在吗?
<yuning> darkduke, 在啊
<yunfan> yuning: 那群号你怎么得出来呢
<yuning> yunfan, shell 中执行: printf '%d %d %d\n' 321 01454 0xae
<yunfan> 草 明白了
<yunfan> D提示是 decimal
<yunfan> O提示是八进制
<yuning> 对啊
<yunfan> B提示是二进制
<yunfan> yuning: 我就栽在不知道lzop这一步
<yuning> yunfan, 我也是用 file 才判断出文件格式的
<darkduke> yuning, 输入 contract number 320001
<yunfan> yuning: 我搞出来那个混合文本以后忘记存文件用file判断了
<yunfan> gzip倒是很容易看出来
<yunfan> yuning: 最搞的是 那三个md5串卵用也没有
<yuning> yunfan, 我也好奇 md5 确实是做什么用的
<yuning> darkduke, 恕我无知, 这究竟是要干嘛?
<yunfan> yuning: 最近我刚相亲了个女的 这次算是为了研究去加这种群了
<yunfan> yuning: 等我加成功了再问他们
<darkduke> yuning, 进去了吗?
<yuning> yunfan, 现在相亲的门槛这么高么...
<yunfan> yuning: 额 他们说我答案错 fuck
<yuning> darkduke, 没有...
<darkduke> 320001
<yuning> yunfan, 验证码最前面有一个 A 没有忘记吧
<yuning> darkduke, 我很好奇这究竟是要干嘛
<yunfan> yuning: 没忘记 想了下有两种可能 后面的ddmm 那个mm应该是分钟 然后对于答案2 有两种 一种是21克 一种是35克
<darkduke> 进去了?
<yuning> yunfan, 时间格式应该是 C#
<yuning> yunfan, 应该可以参考这个  http://www.dotnetperls.com/datetime-format
<ubrl> ⇪ t: C# DateTime Format
<darkduke> contrack number 输入了吗?
<yuning> darkduke, 输入了, 但是我还是想知道这是在干嘛
<yunfan> yuning: 这帮烂人 要不是好奇 我才不跟c#程序员混一块
<yuning> darkduke, 大侠是想黑进银行网站吗?
<yunfan> yuning: 行了 确实是分钟 已经恭喜我答对了
<yuning> darkduke, 我也就是玩玩上面这种解密题而已, 这种专业的买卖可搞不定
<darkduke> 下一步不就是重点了
<yuning> yunfan, 祝愿相亲成功 :p
<MangHuo> yuning: 约了？
<MangHuo> yunfan: ?
<MangHuo> 名字好像
<darkduke> ?
<onlylove1> 你们都有玩的，我依旧单身，sigh，对那种东西不感冒
 * onlylove1 又忘了怎么存文件了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 没什么的 我进去了 没意思
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你还有相亲对象不是，我没
<onlylove1> yunfan: 老实说，那种从二进制流和文本流保存文件的事情，大学的时候玩过，后来忘干净了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你现在给我一堆01我真心只能干瞪眼
<onlylove1> yunfan: 那时候还有ultraedit，现在就剩下记事本了
<yuning> 这有一个挺好玩的解密游戏, 工作空当不妨来玩玩: http://alexnisnevich.github.io/untrusted/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Untrusted - a user javascript adventure game
<onlylove1> yuning: 现在对解密游戏觉得累
<onlylove1> yuning: 大概老了
<yuning> onlylove1, 敢问阁下年龄
<MangHuo> yunfan: 玩这么大
<yuning> MangHuo, 我是想歪什么了么?
<onlylove1_> yuning: 31
<yuning> onlylove1, 握手, 同岁
<onlylove1_> MangHuo: 这有毛线，你也加那个群呗，不对，你斩了那么多了，加毛线，别霍霍别人家妹子
<MangHuo> onlylove1_: 啥群
<onlylove1_> MangHuo: 一个相亲的，里面争取妹子和汉子一比一，不过貌似妹子多
<MangHuo> ........
 * onlylove1_ 还知道A站一个相亲的群
<MangHuo> 世界上还有那种地方？
<onlylove1_> MangHuo: 有
<onlylove1_> MangHuo: 不但有，还有很多
<MangHuo> onlylove1_: 我已经退出那个圈子了
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 我现在已经快赶上你的体重了 lol
<onlylove1_> MangHuo: 声名狼藉被轰出去的吧
<onlylove1_> MangHuo: 赶上我的体重不是啥好事情
<onlylove1_> yuning: 牛牛，问下，你们平时看见二进制流，都怎么处理的，
<onlylove1_> MangHuo: 可能的话，你的体重应该反弹下
<MangHuo> onlylove1_: 不可能
<yunfan> onlylove1_: 退群了 管理员太专制 我受不了
<yuning> onlylove1, 我就是随便玩玩而已, 顶多也就是 file 的程度
<MangHuo> onlylove1_: 降到 60 之后，持续了一个多月平台期，然后现在稳步下降
<MangHuo> onlylove1_: 一天三餐，周末还加
<onlylove_> yuning: 你怎么把二进制流保存成文件啊，我之前会，后来忘了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 记住，中国人体重健康标准是，身高减去105
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 妹子见了我都担心被风吹走，你还闲着没事赶上我体重
<yuning> onlylove1, 这个要看场合吧, 像上面的题中的只要 tail 之类的命令加上重定向就够了吧
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 我是消化不好
<onlylove_> yuning: tail？那个我也忘了，光记得可以查看末行
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 唉我去
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 记得你是 SA 啊
<yuning> onlylove1_, tail 也可以指定路过头部的若干行
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  18:29
<onlylove> 疯了
<onlylove> MangHuo: 之前是，我在帝都除了弄hadoop那阵子，再没碰过服务器了
<onlylove> MangHuo: 所以忘干净了
<MangHuo> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> MangHuo: 自己机器上的东西，copy下config就好
<onlylove> yuning: 嗯，不常用的用法……
<onlylove> MangHuo: 我当时还想，帝都这么多公司，找个sa的活计应该不难，结果测试的路上走到现在，简直了
<onlylove> MangHuo: 前两天还把自己机器的home给弄坏了，好在没啥要紧文件
<onlylove> MangHuo: 不过我觉得你的身高的话，估计现在的体重应该差不多刚好？
<onlylove> MangHuo: 反正别太瘦，不好
 * onlylove 下班
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在有个趋势是裁掉测试
<onlylove> yunfan: 不，最大的问题是裁掉外包
<onlylove> yunfan: 今天solidot不是有个雅虎不要测试的news么
<yunfan> onlylove: 早晚公司也是不要测试的啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以我觉得这公司呆不下去了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这公司也就整天接外包测试
<onlylove> yunfan: 去外包，去测试，然后这公司我看药丸
 * onlylove 求收留
<yunfan> onlylove: 少壮不努力
<onlylove> yunfan: 这和努力有关系么
<onlylove> yunfan: 骚年你比我努力，有妹子了么？收入能在帝都买房了么？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这题目害得我现在都不高兴
<onlylove> yunfan: 我只是想起你还单身，所以给你个认识妹子的途径
<onlylove> yunfan: 不高兴那真对不起
<CxY> 什么题目？
 * onlylove 吃饭
<Yehai> who is happyaron
<onlylove> CxY: 翻今天的log
<onlylove1> Yehai: 你找蓉蓉啥事
<Yehai> no
<yunfan> onlylove: 主要是让那管理把我禁言了10分钟 然后等到禁言结束 我就吐槽几句退了 但是就是不爽
<onlylove> yunfan: 为啥禁言？你爆粗口了还是开荤腔了
<onlylove1> Yehai: 别没事用 whois测试这边的大OP，小心把你踢了
<Luemiu> 呵呵
<CxY> 手机端日志中文乱码，蛋疼菊紧啊
<onlylove1> CxY: UTF8
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  18:44
<onlylove_> CxY: https://gist.github.com/zealic/38510fd8ecd1be75924a
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Please use CAPTCHA as additional message · GitHub
<onlylove_> CxY: 帮下你把
<yunfan> onlylove_: 因为开始去吐槽题目 他们说触犯了不准谈技术的群规
<CxY> 不用了，已经转码了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 嗯，他们怕你们谈技术吵起来，然后把妹子吓到
<CxY> 浏览器默认GBK也不知道是什么想法
<onlylove1> CxY: 没事，我纠结的是不能自动识别
<Yehai> 妹子还玩版图
<onlylove__> 你们聊，我再不下班要赶不上车了，本来还能吃个晚饭TAT
<CxY> 按道理讲游览器不管编码啊，它都是根据html头标签说明去渲染啊
<Yehai> 有没有玩orange pipc的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你要考虑这一点 那群既然都叫程序员相亲的群了 妹子们都是奔着那个去的 怎么可能会被吓到呢
<yunfan> 这些人都不动动脑子的
<yunfan> 不过看那他用c#也没话可说
<yunfan> yuning: 你没进去么
<yuning> yunfan, 进去什么? 那个 qq 群么?
<yuning> yunfan, 没进, 不感兴趣
<Luemiu> 哪个群里程序员相亲群？
<CxY> 以前有个漂亮妹子天天网上找程序员男友，看着挺诚心，还只要java的。后来才发现，她是个hr，公司里正急缺人手……
<Yehai> 😄
<Luemiu> ...
<Yehai> 这里没有妹子？
<Yehai> 谁有免费的vpn
<CyrusYzGTt> vpngate
<yunfan> 著名野生经济学家宋鸿兵先生，于太原征收智商税期间遭暴力抗税，罗斯柴尔德家族表示对此次袭击负责。路边社消息称，被打断一条腿的他，将改名宋鸿乒或宋鸿乓继续行走江湖。一月后改为宋鸿丘，两月后改为宋江丘
<yunfan> Luemiu: 刚才那个群 记得翻聊天记录
<yunfan> yuning: 莫非你喜欢男的？ 那我给你找个程序员gay友群 lol
<yuning> yunfan, ... 咱是有老婆的好不...
<yunfan> yuning: 额 你多大了
<yuning> yunfan, 31
<yuning> yunfan, 我比 adam 都大
<yunfan> yuning: 才31就有老婆了 啧啧
<yuning> yunfan, 我已经放弃当大魔法师了 LOL
 * yuning 公交车 20 分钟后到, 下班赶车
<yunfan> yuning: 好吧 我还在努力 也准备30岁结婚
<yuning> yunfan, 其实我 30 岁时都有娃了, 哇哈哈, 人生赢家的说
<yunfan> yuning-afk: 额 是结婚早的农村人
<CxY> 我今年25，孩子一岁半
<Luemiu> 我27了还没结婚
<yuning-afk> yunfan, 农村人不到 18 就结婚生娃了好不
<CxY> 跟农村无关
<CxY> 跟鸟有关
<Luemiu> 呵呵
<yunfan> CxY: ]
<boychina> :-[
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 缺勤 : 一职员已两天没有上班了,当他第三天来到公司时,老板抱怨说:"你这两天干什么去了?" 职员答道:"我不小心从三楼窗口跌到大街上去了。" 老板气冲冲责问:"从三楼跌下去要两天吗?"
<boychina> 再来一个
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是你们吵到忘乎所以，就不搭理妹子了，然后妹子看着满屏的代码差不上话
<onlylove> yunfan: 到最后，相亲群变成了技术群
<boychina> onlylove 上妹子图
<onlylove> boychina: 满足你 http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2389230
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 武汉一“伪娘”秀性感女仆照 胸大腰细是直男 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<boychina> onlylove 伪的，不要
<onlylove> 这傻K这时候干活这么勤快
<onlylove> 以前lag半天的时候都哪里去了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Ueno_Otoko> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu software update 崩溃  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=474348 如图
<ubrl> ⇪ t: ubuntu software update 崩溃 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 7猫.
<Ueno_Otoko> 新  启动和引导 - 15.10 • 【酷炫的启动引导】bad-OS-x引擎资源汇总帖子  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=474349 所有相关资源都存放在本人的百度云盘中，由于本人地处偏僻、网络不好，有时候又无法访问本论坛，所以抱歉来得晚了些！以后如有更新，请关注本帖。直接上下载地址：... zz: hackgoto — 2015-12-14 21:59
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<Ueno_Otoko> 新  因特网相关软件 • Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+R之后浏览器(Chrome或Firefox)为何还能继续浏览网页?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=474350 所Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+R之后浏览器(Chrome或Firefox)为何还能继续浏览网页?尤其是那些还包含图片,视频之类,磁盘系统设置为只读了,这些资源被保存... zz: 科学之子 — 015-12-14 22:14
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+R之后浏览器(Chrome或Firefox)为何还能继续浏览网页? - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 科学之子
<yunfan> onlylove: 就是吐槽下他出题而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 还好吧，我只是不喜欢要把二进制流存成文件，以前都是用16进手敲进去的，行数不多还凑合
<Freebuilder> 啥？
<yunfan> onlylove: 有什么喜欢不喜欢的 我都是开py控制台 我算个账都用这个
<yunfan> its my life
<yunfan> 以后可以考虑用clojure repl
<onlylove> yunfan: 用python当计算器？
<yunfan> onlylove: 各种都可以用啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 准确地说叫shell
<MagicSky> 模拟一个交互式
<onlylove> 怎么A站什么专业都想转行做猿，这年头互联网烧遍360行了么
<Crazy_01> 请问:如何更新flsh插件?
<lcbeta> wo mei fa da zhongwen
<alvin_rxg> lcbeta: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *IT>IWi^*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<lcbeta> meiyou googlepinyi engine
<lcbeta> 我需要在系统上安装输入法
<lcbeta> 但是没有ubuntu的软件下载中心
<rainyear> :)
<Luemiu> ;>
<sh2d0ni2nt> And
<sh2d0ni2nt> Good
<sh2d0ni2nt> Puff
<sh2d0ni2nt> Great
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 莫名其妙多出来的东西，不知道是什么，详情见附图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474354 好久没有打开已安装的程序了，今天打开已安装的程序，发现多了很多莫名其妙的东西，完成没有印像，肯定不是我自已安装的，而且我的电脑只有我用，求助！
<^k^>  ─> zz: 九天星 — 2015-12-15 3:27
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-15
<noahbentusi> hi. 有人吗?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装gedit错误，求  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474355 root14@ubuntu14:~$ sudo apt-get install gedit Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the uns
<^k^>  ─> table distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The f
<noahbentusi> 我装的是ubuntu gnome 15.10. 怎么调出gnome-shell调试界面looking Glass?
<noahbentusi> 我按alt-f2, 什么也没有
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 回馈论坛帮助!MLdonkey WIN32/64福利  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474356 经过长时间的摸索，始终不会装WINDOWS版的MLdonkey。。。后来经过论坛大哥提醒，在官方论坛上翻墙下载了MLdonkey傻瓜版，支持WIN64位，32位，纯DOS傻瓜安装。现在分享坛友，再次感谢论坛
<nyfair> 福利呢？你们看到了没？
<MagicSky> 有地址
<nyfair> sourceforge又没墙，这种sb就是有病
<onlylove1_> nyfair: 快憋索了，那货，就他，昨天在windows下面用linux版的安装包装，还问人怎么装
<onlylove1> nyfair: windows下面有迅雷不用，非要用蛋疼的mldonky
<nyfair> onlylove1: 10年前windows版mldonkey挺好的，当然现在没人用驴了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 10年前，verycd还在吧，那上面多少MP3啊，现在什么都没了
<nyfair> onlylove1: 而且速度快功能全容量小，比aria2这种bt就是装饰的渣渣好多了
<yunfan> nyfair: 哪里有福利 快快交出来
<nyfair> aria2支持bt就是个笑话
<nyfair> yunfan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474356
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 回馈论坛帮助!MLdonkey WIN32/64福利 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 330689837
<onlylove1> yunfan: 毛福利，就论坛一傻孩子，发现了mldonkey的windows版
<yunfan> nyfair:  尼玛啊  这也叫福利
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你看，帖子title里面有福利俩字
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • Qt/C++ 子窗口和主窗口通信技术简解（献给初学者）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474357 新工程文件有如下5个文件： mainwindow.h （主窗口类） stat.h （子窗口类） main.cpp （显示窗口，只有2行代码） mainwindow.cpp（定义主窗口及控件，生成子窗口） stat.cpp （定义子窗
<^k^>  ─> 口及控件） 其中main.cpp最简单，就是创建并显示主窗口。 Code: #include <QApplication> #include "m …
<onlylove1> nyfair: 这种标题党，我强烈建议斑竹警告一次
<CxY> 昨晚加班到两点，早上到公司发现电脑没带，这又回去拿上电脑回来，快一点了……
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<Chrysanthemum> 姆哩个Q
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  13:51
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46525
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 开发者声称利用FreeBSD内核漏洞越狱PS4
<onlylove1> 耶？牛牛不在？
<onlylove1> 难道买PS4去了？
<onlylove1> palomino|working: 土豪马好久不见
<MangHuo> onlylove1: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46511
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 亚马逊因密码泄露重置部分用户密码
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 前两天美亚给我发邮件我还以为钓鱼呢，没点
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 那就是你密码被重置了呗，改下就好
<onlylove1> 突然想找个地方躲起来安心的看一本书学点东西
<onlylove1> 这么一天天的上班不是个事情
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 美亚告诉我裤子被脱了，也没告诉我裤子在哪里啊
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 他只是告诉你，你裤子可能被偷走了，我们临时给你买了个，你赶紧拿新的来换
<MangHuo> ..
<lainme> 没有收到
 * palomino|working momo onlylove 
<onlylove1> lainme: 打算以后去哪，求带
<lainme> onlylove___: 要失业了。求带
<lainme> 好久没听风扇声了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 问得妙 : 毛拉去集市买毛驴。卖驴的地方挤满了农民。有个衣冠楚楚的人经过那里,说道:"这地方真拥挤,除了农民,就是毛驴。"毛拉听了,上前问那人道:"先生,您准是位农民了?""不,我才不是农民哪。""那您又是什么呢?"
<AngeryFeather> whois ChanServ
<cherrot> 有没有谁试过往非root的android设备上迁移文件，目测时间戳无法保留？
<darkduke> fuck
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ssh登录使用2个一样的私钥，一个能登录，一个不能登录是什么鬼！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474359 zs@zs-X250:~/Documents/github/neutron-liberty$ md5sum ~/.ssh/id_rsa ~/.ssh/id_rsa.bak d76336e3d0c297778ab9c79a40c09ab3 /home/zs/.ssh/id_rsa d76336e3d0c297778ab9c79a40c09ab3 /home/zs/.ssh/id_rsa.bak
<^k^>  ─> zs@zs-X250:~/Documents/github/neutron-liberty$ ll ~/.ssh/id_rsa ~/.ssh/id_rsa.bak -rw------- 1 zs zs 1675 12月 15 1 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian8.2包依赖被破坏，如何修复？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474360 安装debian8.2, 重新安装了libreoffice最新版，卸载了游戏。使用aptitude安装包时，居然提示要卸载144个包，应该是我把包依赖给破坏了。请问这有解决办法吗？如何可靠的修复包依赖？谢谢！
<^k^>  ─> zz: cflo-ve — 2015-12-15 19:23
<CyrusYzGTt> sudo apt-get -f install
<gfxmode_> 最近又要开始写C艹，不能写Python了
<gebjgd> gfxmode_, c++高大上
<Luemiu> 好大的勇气学c++
<gebjgd> Luemiu, 这要什么勇气  直接上就行了  反正真正会 还要好几年
<Luemiu> gebjgd, 我就玩点c都感觉力不从心
<gebjgd> Luemiu, design pattern才是掌握
<Luemiu> gebjgd, 你是专业程序员？
<gebjgd> Luemiu, 嗯哪
<Luemiu> gebjgd, 好羡慕
<Freebuilder> 设计模式做什么？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 多此一举 : 一位游泳运动员横渡英吉利海峡,当他登陆时,许多喝采的人围住了他。一个犹太人走上前来,不解地问道:您还不知道这儿有轮船航行吗?
<Freebuilder> 这种笑话带有种族歧视
<xiaocai> bash: /home/creatoryuan/download/jdk1.8.0_60/jre/lib/: 是一个目录   === 这个是什么原因
<Freebuilder> 那是一个目录
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 请问各位大虾，下面这些错误应该如何处理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474362 小弟初学，很多问题不懂，也没能掌握提问的技巧，希望能多多请教各位前辈。 stderr错误提示如下： fixme:shell:SHGetFileInfoW set icon to shell size, stub fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate ((nil)), partial
<^k^>  ─> stub! 还有，似乎我无论wine什么程序都会出现这个错误： fixme:d3d:resource_check_usage Unhandled u …
<roylez> yunfan: 别睡了，快起来嗨
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-16
<gfxmode> 设计模式(Design Pattern)在什么语言下都受用，特别是在写框架的时候
<gfxmode> roylez: 拜大佬
<roylez> gfxmode: 我是文盲，你说的design pattern啥的，我毛都不懂
<gfxmode> roylez: 您太谦虚了
<gfxmode> 设计模式，是我reply的gebjgd老湿的话，gebjgd老湿现在不在频道。。。
<roylez> gebjgd德国佬，忽悠他这么高深的干什么...
<gfxmode> 哈哈，只是聊会天，没有别的。
<roylez> 又要吃午饭了....
<gfxmode> roylez: 大佬，您不在东8区？
<roylez> gfxmode: 我到袋鼠国了
<gfxmode> roylez: 在雪梨？
<roylez> gfxmode: 布里斯班
<gfxmode> roylez: 只想说，你们公司还招人不；下次出差请带上我
<roylez> gfxmode: 我在C社...
<gfxmode> roylez: C社我不是很懂，是Canonical Ltd.么？
<roylez> gfxmode: .
<roylez> gfxmode: æ··
<gfxmode> roylez: 你还是太谦虚，我Fo着您的Github哦
<gfxmode> 啊哈，我要上班了。88
<gebjgd> roylez,在哪儿呢
<roylez> gebjgd: 啥
<gebjgd> roylez, 在土澳？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 配置较低的网络服务器无法识别出USB设备  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474366 最近，在试图将制作好的LFS 7.7系统通过LiveCD（USB外置光驱）/U盘启动盘将LFS系统通过USB接口安装到一台老式的网络服务器上。结果LiveCD/U盘在普通的台式PC可以成功启动，但在网络服
<^k^>  ─> 务器上却启动失败，错误原因是initramfs中udevd、udevadm“没有识别出U盘设备”，看了下dmes …
<yunfan> roylez: hi 个p啊  你比我早两个小时
<roylez> yunfan: lol
<yunfan> roylez: 你玩过minecraft没
<roylez> yunfan: 没
<yunfan> roylez: 那直接玩minetest好了
<yunfan> roylez: minetest.net
<roylez> yunfan: 懒得玩，这个太费时间
<onlylove1> vbox渣渣！昨天重启了下虚拟机，VBOX就挂了！
<onlylove1> yunfan: 昨天用了下cinnamon，感觉还不错
<yunfan> onlylove1: 怎讲
<yunfan> roylez: 呵呵 那你在白奥怎么打发时间
<onlylove1> yunfan: 比KDE响应快，KDE启动个程序你要看他图标跳半天
<yunfan> onlylove1: 呵呵 你跟kde比
<onlylove1> yunfan: 昨天seach了下，居然发现perl也有个WWW::Selenium的module，以前以为没有
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不和kde比难道和windows比？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 其实讲起来桌面环境都差不多的，不过unity和gnome3改变习惯改的太狠
<onlylove1> yunfan: 然后KDE除了慢，就是慢了
<yunfan> onlylove1: selenium性能很成问题 我想研究下另外那个js实现的
<feiyin> 早
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我现在遇到的麻烦倒不是性能，而是稳定性，上班地方的机器，是起hub和node的，然后，firefox经常闪退
<onlylove1> perl的那个selenium只是client，需要起一个server
<onlylove1> 不过貌似还有个remote的样子
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我倒是想问下这自动化测试的事情，前几天望京那边还有人想拉我去做，但是我看现在这去外包去QA的趋势，真心头大
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你别用firefox的 你用chrome的 我上次直接仓库装的selenium都起不来firefox
<onlylove1> yunfan: 这事不怪我啊，而且不是仓库的事情，我上班的地方是windows
<onlylove1> yunfan: 用啥我说了不算呢
<yunfan> onlylove1: windows怎么不能用chrome 除非你们老板硬性规定就是要用firefox
<onlylove1> yunfan: 虽然我在家也用windows，那纯粹是因为YY语音
<onlylove1> yunfan: 能用chrome，可是人就用ff
<onlylove1> yunfan: 而且问题是，我之前用standalone的jar包是没问题的，用了这要起hub的一直闪退
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我觉得是maven的问题
<onlylove1> 说起这个maven……我的workspace和.m2还是从别人那拷贝的，因为这渣网，下不来……
<yunfan> onlylove1: 嘿嘿
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我这几天在看python核心编程第二版，能看多少是多少吧，我现在发现自己记不住多少东西了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你们是不是用什么jmeter?
<onlylove1> yunfan: 鬼知道，懒得看那些，我只管把分给我的东西搞完，昨天开会，一老外不爽现有的编码风格，然后还自己加了套美化报告的东西，说起来报告真是好东西，给老板看的，不过selenium这稳定性，报告也好看不到哪里
<onlylove1> yunfan: 然后昨天一下午的会，变成了vmware的接口和我司那老外在扯皮
<Chrysanthemum> 朱军，win10平板用什么输入法？
<onlylove1_> pad不应该用手指头划拉么
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你这样早晚会被代替的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 在一个早晚被代替的地方上班，自然早晚会被代替，不过老板一般情况也不会找不可替代的人，不是么
<yunfan> onlylove1: 连我都有危机
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你危机比我小多了
<lainme> windows自带的输入法还可以吧
<nyfair> lainme: 词库太少不习惯啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 条件反射 : 夜晚,两夫妇正熟睡。突然妻子在梦中大叫道:"不好,我丈夫回来了！ " 丈夫被惊醒,想也来不及想,立即从窗口跳了出去。
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不一样  你要考虑习惯高处的人下来很难
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不过我是互联网生物 将来互联网肯定越来越便宜  只要拉下面子 做乞丐都不怕没有娱乐
<onlylove1__> yunfan: 习惯高处怎么讲
 * onlylove1_ 掀桌
<yunfan> onlylove1: 刚才在本地跑 又能起firefox了 额
<onlylove1> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2390864
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ 【原创】教育和读书和其他不该说的话 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove1> 这篇文不错，下面的讨论也不错
<gfxmode> Linux下可以用Skype语音和视频
<onlylove1> gfxmode: 骚年你想多了，想想你为何用qq和微信吧，你为啥不用gtalk和whatsapp
<onlylove1> gfxmode: 为何不用line
<onlylove1> gfxmode: 可以语音和视频什么的，你不爽自己来一套都可以，问题是，谁用
<gfxmode> onlylove1: 这个是用户群的问题吧。我们厂国际业务部用的Skype工作
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  14:14
<onlylove1_> gfxmode: 我现在上班的地方也用啊，然并卵，你最需要联系的其实并不是你的同事，你的客户，而是你的朋友和家人，对不？
<gfxmode> onlylove1_: 嗯嗯，不说这个了。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<axxin> 啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rVmIMHaiAACqqLVWUWoAALrSQP3D-kAAKrA436.jpg 哥们,这骨头让偶也尝尝哈
<onlylove1> 2G内存的windows7还是没法玩啊……
<nyfair> 2g内存，开个qq+firefox，再玩个小游戏都够了啊
<nihui> 2G内存
<nihui> 2G内存不如再加2G内存
<nyfair> 当年512m内存战win98毫无压力
<onlylove1_> nyfair: 嗯，开outlook firefox skype 加上eclipse够不够
<onlylove1> nyfair: 512内存别说win98，就是winxp sp2都嗖嗖的
<onlylove1> 为啥我觉得魔都的工作机会比帝都多呢
<nyfair> onlylove1: 没事开什么eclipse
<nyfair> 用国产的everedit吧
<onlylove1> nyfair: 你打算让我用vim写java？
<NWMonster> onlylove1: 虽然在魔都打工，但是我感觉帝都工作机会多，可能工种有别吧。
<nyfair> onlylove1: visual studio + java
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 你做啥的，我觉得魔都多啊，沪江，b站
<nyfair> https://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/bc561769-36ff-4a40-9504-e266e8706f93
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Java Language Support extension
<nihui> 帝都工作机会多 +1
<onlylove1> nyfair: 那什么，我不费力下载那个，社区版不允许企业用，虽然我用了也没啥
<onlylove1> nyfair: 收费版我司是不会买的
<NWMonster> onlylove1: 码农
<nyfair> b站挺累的
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 你们说帝都机会多的，看看我惨兮兮的做测试2年了，我TM是SA啊！ cc nihui
<onlylove1> nyfair: 累是一回事，值不值是另一回事
<nyfair> 而且现在在搞g婊浪
<nyfair> onlylove: 宅站都不值
<onlylove1> b站在搞golang？
<nyfair> onlylove1: 嗯
<onlylove1> nyfair: 讲起来，色情站最值，据说这类东西推动了网络技术发展
<nyfair> onlylove1: 年终奖发你个乱七八糟的限定版cd，还说是珍藏版很稀有...
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我现在年终1000块
<nyfair> onlylove1: 那个cd没价值
<onlylove1> nyfair: 还不一定能赶上那堆CD值钱，那堆CD我还能拿来哄妹子
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我认识个COS妹子
<nyfair> 。。。
<onlylove1> 虽然那妹子和我没太大关系
<nyfair> onlylove1: 我们搭个色情站如何？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我其实并不在意那公司是做啥的，游戏也好，宅也罢，新闻也没关系，只要对我技术成长有利就好
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我昨天折腾VM的时候发现linux忘得差不多了啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 我可以代购，编码，发布，写网站
<nyfair> onlylove1: 来合伙吗？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 内容咧？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 机器呢？
<nyfair> yunfan: 色情站提供啥内容？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 要支持大流量，大带宽和高速的机器是必须的啊
<nyfair> onlylove1: 阿里云？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 阿狸云分分钟给你砍了，你还不如放amazon
<nyfair> amazon云跟被墙了差不多，电信连接速度按字节计算的
<NWMonster> .....这聊天记录有存档，ip也记录...然而你们还赤裸裸的讨论这些....
<nyfair> ^k^: 把ubuntulogs踢了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 所以B站这种视频流量不小的其实也OK的，虽然我不知道它流量走不走它自己的机器
<onlylove1> nyfair: 不是它记录吧
<nyfair> onlylove1: 不是sina盗链的么
<onlylove1> nyfair: 是freenode记录
<onlylove1> nyfair: 不知道诶，总盗链新浪也该有意见吧
<nyfair> 现在被收购了，上面有人
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 码农同学，要入伙不
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 搭个站而已，不做porn的
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 说那个，只是因为那东西流量大啥新技术都敢用而已
<NWMonster> 不要。。。。我安心搬砖，不敢造次
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 求给搬砖机会
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 我眼看着快没搬砖的地方了
<nyfair> https://github.com/npk/opendmm
<ubrl> ⇪ f: npk/opendmm · GitHub
<lainme> nyfair: 色情站被抓的不少了吧
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡你看什么好站？
<NWMonster> onlylove1: 来份简历
<lainme> roylez: 我只看新闻
<roylez> lainme: 嗯嗯
<roylez> lainme: 福利新闻
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 你别光要简历，HR光看简历就不过得多了去了，我TM都有像造假简历的想法
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 还有，你司需要SA么，不要就算了
<roylez> onlylove1: 咋啦，旧东家做得不爽了？
<nyfair> https://paiza.jp/poh/ando
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 恋愛SLG: プログラミングで彼女をつくる｜paizaオンラインハッカソン7
<onlylove1> roylez: 不是啊，现在一个个的去外包化，日子岌岌可危啊，前几天雅虎直接去QA化，更没法过了
<nyfair> 这游戏恶意满满，明显是个acm
<NWMonster> onlylove1: 不需要SA。。。。你就非一种岗位？
<roylez> onlylove1: 经济大势不好
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 不是就非一种岗位，是别的我不会做
<onlylove1> roylez: 不光经济大势不好，雅虎那明显不是经济形势的事情，虽然雅虎现在……
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 你要我写代码，我比较容易写坑
<roylez> onlylove1: 雅虎，本来就一卢瑟，现在还赶上发洪水
<onlylove1> roylez: 小梅前几天还被喷收购google前雇员创建的垃圾公司
<roylez> onlylove1: 女人嘛，没事做喜欢购物
<roylez> onlylove1: 18摸的那个Gini也是一样
<onlylove1> NWMonster: 硬要我写的话，也就写下python这样比较好上手的
 * roylez 洗澡睡觉
<onlylove1> roylez: 购物就购物，买那么大只，把自己买的都快破产了
<roylez> onlylove1: 正常...
<onlylove1> NWMonster: java和c++干脆不行
<roylez> onlylove1: 魔都女人月收入几千要买上万的包，大有人在
<onlylove1> roylez: HP的惠特曼呢，她有没有乱买东西
<onlylove1> roylez: 魔都女人那不是身后有吃泡面的魔都男人嘛
<roylez> onlylove1: 我只是说女人容易发这种眼睛冒星星的毛病，但不是每个人都这样
<NWMonster> onlylove1: .....
<roylez> onlylove1: 分期买房，刷卡加油，一拿到工资还信用卡，一年两次出国油，这是 meaculpa 的生活...
<NWMonster> onlylove1: 我根本不会java和c++
<onlylove1> roylez: 他不是去大摩了么，应该不愁钱了吧
<roylez> onlylove1: 应该好些了
<onlylove1> 依然记得meaculpa讲，一年内找不到工作就去学perl，可惜他找到了
<CyrusYzGTt> 默哀
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  17:37
<roylez> 破马也不来了么
<onlylove1> CyrusYzGTt: 何事默哀
<CyrusYzGTt> <onlylove1> 依然记得meaculpa讲，一年内找不到工作就去学perl，可惜他找到了
<onlylove1> roylez: 土豪马昨天还来了
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 渣渣
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问360wifi_2代的驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474371 Code: peteryeh64@peteryeh:~$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 0
<^k^>  ─> 01: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c534 Logitech, Inc. Bus 002 Device 001: ID …
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove1§ 因为你加了 可惜
<CyrusYzGTt> 所以默哀
<onlylove1__> CyrusYzGTt: 这种事情，没啥好默哀的，因为他一直吐槽perl，所以想知道他学perl是啥样
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove1__§ 让 e神 审判
<onlylove1__> CyrusYzGTt: e神才懒得管凡人这些破事
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove1__§ 嗯，亵渎神灵得永生
<li_wsxacc> hi
<ubrl> li_wsxacc:点点点.  17:54
<onlylove1> 回去又要找个低版本的vbox重装，真纠结
 * cherrot 发个乱码
 * cherrot &#x4E2D;&#x4E0D;&#x5141;&#x8BB8;&#x6709;&#x5185;&#x5BB9;&#x3002;
<lainme> 后天就要被赶出办公室了，今天还没通知要搬到哪
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助：ubuntu进不去系统，甚至 修复模式。但还有个命 令行。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474372 0，这故障都不知道 怎么出的，附图大家告诉下怎么避免这种故障 也好，太莫名其妙了，坏都 不知道 怎么坏的，这让我怎么预防，小心。 附：之前可能导致 此
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • UBUNTU无法休眠  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474374 已经在/var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla 中打开了关机菜单中的休眠选项。但是没有办法正常使用。休眠后开机时依旧是正常的开机流程。 如果安装配置了uswusp的话，使用命令s2disk或
<^k^>  ─> pm-hibernate可以正常的休眠与开机。但是使用关机菜单中的休眠选项，在开机时依旧是正常 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS挂起后睡眠成功，唤醒后进入桌面卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474376 RT，能成功睡眠唤醒，但是唤醒后进入登陆界面卡死，无法输入密码，过一分多钟鼠标键盘有反应。能输入密码进入桌面后，桌面卡死，没有任何反应，只能强制关机。请
<^k^>  ─> 教各位是哪儿的问题啊？ 这个是我的pm-suspend.log的地址：http://paste.ubuntu.com/14049780/ zz: zjm …
<Freebuilder> 洗洗睡
<boy_China> ？ip
<boy_China> ?ip boy_China
<roylez> /ig boy_China
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • UKSM官网是被X了还是官网已死?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474378 UKSM官网是被X了还是官网已死? zz: 科学之子 — 2015-12-17 0:24
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-17
<longlong> nyfair牛牛要做porn？ 加我一个
<longlong> roylez: 牛牛在没
<roylez> longlong: 你找腐女？
<roylez> longlong: 怕是昨天晚上嗨多了还没起吧
<longlong> roylez: 牛牛怎么查出一个数据包的目的ip？比如我用iptales重定向外发的包到本地端口，怎么查出这个外发的目的ip
<longlong> onlylove: 牛牛你要做porn网站？ 加我一个
<roylez> longlong: netstat或者ss看看不行么
<onlylove> longlong: 谁说的！你自己玩去
<longlong> roylez: 。。。用函数怎么得到
<roylez> longlong: 不懂
<longlong> roylez: 那种抓包工具是中那么获得数据包的目的ip和源ip的
<roylez> longlong: tcpdump？我没用过。这些信息都按照ip协议写在数据头里了
<longlong> roylez: 我现在想写个简单的tcp relay
<longlong> roylez: 我写了个简单的dns relay解决了53端口污染问题，再来个tcp relay就可以随便翻了，是不是很awesome
<roylez> longlong: 你牛
<roylez> longlong: unbound用tcp查，也可以
<longlong> roylez: 牛牛你那看啥电视剧呀
<roylez> longlong: 摩诃婆罗多
<longlong> roylez: 看blackonblonde吗
<roylez> longlong: 冰与火
<roylez> longlong: 基本上就这俩，其他的都随便瞅瞅
<longlong> roylez: 冰火早看完了
<roylez> longlong: 等下季
<longlong> roylez: 昨天fargo第二季也完了， fargo第二季 awesome
<longlong> roylez: 今年最棒电视剧就是fargo第二季了
<longlong> 屌爆了电视剧
<roylez> longlong: 懒得看
<roylez> longlong: 我不相信能跟摩诃婆罗多比
<longlong> 真探第二季就是纯典型装b片看一集就弃了
<longlong> longlong: 你看看就知道了 非常屌
<roylez> longlong: 再说吧...吃午饭买菜去了
<longlong> longlong: ok then
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 深度操作系统 15 Beta——每一处都在“靓”变  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474381 深度操作系统是一个致力于为全球用户提供美观易用、安全可靠的Linux发行版。 得益于Alpha2公测用户热情反馈，深度操作系统 15 Beta在功能完整性和稳定性方面得到了显著改善。
<gfxmode> 我最近在追美国恐怖故事
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • u盘/硬盘版KDE5体验版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474385 渡娘网盘：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1i4eM129 Screenshot_20151214_171108.png zz: linxyz — 2015-12-17 11:49
 * nyfair 刚给老爸买的平板就过了1天，已经有3个杀毒软件了，是不是得重装了？
<onlylove1> 你应该多等几天，看看是不是还会继续，我估计应该不会再多了，所以这样其实也不错，你重装了之后反正过一天还是这样
 * onlylove1__ 觉得好累，同事就要离职了，作为replace突然觉得亚历山大
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iooooiuoiu> hello
<ubrl> iooooiuoiu:点点点.  12:44
<iooooiuoiu> 都在干什么
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何提取pid为1的netstat输出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474386 这些是我想得到的结果 unix 2 [ ACC ] STREAM LISTENING 13512 1/init /var/run/avahi-daemon/socket unix 2 [ ACC ] STREAM LISTENING 13515 1/init /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket unix 2 [ ACC ] STREAM LISTENING 13518 1/init /run/acpid.socket unix 2 [ ] DGRA
<^k^>  ─> M 8664 1/init /run/systemd/notify netstat -al |grep 1 输出的内容太多了，我只要上面列示的哪些输出 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • why not evolution?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474387 15.10，因exchange问题，不得已，将刚刚上手的thunderbird换成evolution。 发现一个问题，小信封里面仍然显示thurderbird的图标，即便在系统设置中，将默认邮件客户端改为evolution也不行。 现在，收到新消息的
<^k^>  ─> 小信封不会变色了，只会弹出通知框。 请求帮助，谢谢！ zz: tang.zhe — 2015-12-17 13:46
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛，porn网站加我一个
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我的错，昨天不该提那茬，本意只是想说人网站负载高流量大
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<biubiubiu>  > Time.now
<ubrl> biubiubiu: 2015-12-17 07:09:18 +0000 => https://eval.in/486779
<biubiubiu> 怎么这么安静呀
<onlylove1> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2396247
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ 印度找日本建第一条高铁：还会开挂吗？ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove1> 坐等阿三高铁挂票
<boy_China> 请问哪位定制过Android ROM吗？
<boy_China> apk文件怎么跟so文件对应呢？
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 来，说说你会什么
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 会下载
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 滚
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 。。。
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛你会拍吗？
<nyfair> onlylove1: 老司机来陪我玩mhol
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 给钱
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 5毛够吗
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛现在有啥好玩游戏呀
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛真要做个porn站吗？
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 干嘛跟钱过不去
<onlylove1> b站居然用的淘宝版的nginx
<nyfair> 无聊，现在资历混够了，想回国企了
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: nginx不错呀，我现在就在用
<nyfair> b站也开始改g婊浪了
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 你是不是选择性失明，非要我说tengine你才知道是啥
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 鶸，快去做网站
<onlylove1> nyfair: 去国企做啥，国企官僚主义太重
<nyfair> onlylove1: 官僚主义有啥不好
<nyfair> onlylove1: 非要学互联网公司搞996？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 除非你站在顶端，不然非常不好，996什么的，谁爱玩谁玩去
<nyfair> onlylove1: 牛牛求介绍工作
<onlylove1> nyfair: 介绍毛工作，我要是像你那样魔都有一堆房，直接收租过日子，鬼才去上班
<nyfair> onlylove1: 然而你不知道我爸妈天天抱怨我说别人家孩子怎么怎么出色，我一事无成
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我妈也抱怨，所以我窜帝都了
<nyfair> onlylove1: 我要不上班了非被骂死不可
<onlylove1> nyfair: 旅行记者
<nyfair> onlylove1: 上回我跳槽，在家里休息了一个月就被骂死了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 自由职业
<onlylove1> nyfair: 那你比我惨，我刚毕业在家玩了大半年
<onlylove1> nyfair: 后来跳槽又玩了半年
<onlylove1> nyfair: 不过你出去玩不要紧，别和那谁似的，被驴胶捉去
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 找个好男人嫁了吧
<nyfair> onlylove1: 怕毛，马上高喊安拉乎阿克巴
<nyfair> onlylove1: 真主在上
<boy_China> ?ip hoxily
<onlylove1> nyfair: http://yoo.bilibili.com/html/index.html
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ 哔哩哔哩旅行，专为二次元用户打造的ACG旅行网站 - bilibiliyoo
<nyfair> onlylove1: 死宅的钱好骗啊，不过这个其实价钱很不错
<nyfair> onlylove1: 要不我带你去日本，不去那种地方，去九州冲绳之类的看风景
<onlylove1> nyfair: 貌似不贵吧，如果行程都是一周的话，算上机票什么的才7K，我觉得悬
<onlylove1> nyfair: 不过就我个人，还是喜欢自己逛，但是语言是问题
<nyfair> onlylove1: 带个小本子写汉字，日本人看得懂的
<boy_China> 多看看电影就好了 :p
<onlylove1> nyfair: 算了吧，我连签证估计都搞不定
<onlylove1> boy_China: 什么电影？
<nyfair> onlylove1: 旅游签证啊，随便搞
<onlylove1> boy_China: 我看过的日剧绝对不比你少
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 坑货，php是不是最好的语言？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我知道旅游签，村里出来的，怕人签证官看不起，拒签
<nyfair> onlylove1: 怎么可能，哪有人跟钱过不去
 * biubiubiu 祝福 "<nyfair> onlylove1: 要不我带你去日本，不去那种地方，去九州冲绳之类的看风景"
<onlylove1> nyfair: 到时候再说吧，100K的固定存款我还真没有
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 不会php，不知道
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 打我爸爸  : 一个小男孩跑进警察局,对值班警察说:"快点,警察先生,大街上有人打我爸爸 ！ "警察马上跟男孩跑了出去,果然有两个男人在撕打。"哪个是你爸爸?"警察问。"我也不知道,他们正是为这事打起来的。"     
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 你居然敢踢皮球
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 搭网站交给你了
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 我负责采购和营销
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 你看过几部日剧以后，再说多看看电影就好了
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 日剧里面用的还是标准语
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 要是给你来个关西腔什么的
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: 最近看了几部欧美重口味电影电视剧，现在想看韩剧日剧缓解下纯洁的心灵
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 有用Wine安装Office成功过吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474389 需要用到Access想装一个，或者有可以替代的软件。 表示从未用Wine成功安装过任何一款带EXE的软件。 zz: 动阵飞鸟 — 2015-12-17 16:19
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 啊，那你去看韩剧吧
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛 love 2015这部法国片还是可以的，就是有点短
<nyfair> 对了,x86 android有没有wine
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 日剧太短，怕时长不够
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: 那还是棒子剧吧
<onlylove1> nyfair: android是跑在jvm上的，只要用android app应该不会出事吧
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 所以说推荐你看韩剧啊
<nyfair> 日剧？女子高校拷问部
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 随便一部就一两千集
<nyfair> 忍着乱太郎
<nyfair> 樱桃小丸子
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 最近看了一部日本电影 最近我的妹妹有点怪
<onlylove1> nyfair: 小丸子那算日剧么
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 这不是av么
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 你当我不知道小日本那点把戏
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 不是吧，没啪啪啪和嘿嘿嘿呀
<onlylove1> nyfair: 当时诅咒别人就说你将来养孩子，女的是小丸子，男的是小新，更狠的就说养双胞胎，一个小新一个小丸子
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: 小新和小丸子都很可爱呀，
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 嗯，很可爱
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: 比其它那种上来就死爹死娘的好多了吧，
<nyfair> https://www.baidu.com/s?wd=%E5%A5%B3%E5%AD%90%E9%AB%98%E6%A0%A1%E6%8B%B7%E9%97%AE%E9%83%A8
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<biubiubiu> 日漫太煽情，韩剧太装b
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 骨傲天，抗中奇侠纷纷表示不服
<biubiubiu> 欧美又太重口味，唉
<biubiubiu> nyfair: netflix这货现在出的电视剧明明就是black on blonde, 感觉有点重口，还不如cw这种马桶台
<biubiubiu> 看完netflix的渣作jessica jones, 女主就一white whore,没事就找黑人啪啪啪， 恶心了我一个月，真tmd后悔看这部渣剧， 坑爹
<nyfair> 你真无聊
<nyfair> 看看三哥剧和泰剧换换口味吧
<biubiubiu> 现在美国电影电视全部向black on blonde发展， 女主全是 white whore，
<onlylove1> nyfair: 为啥我觉得他和那个消失很久的jusss很想呢
 * nyfair 要扶她毛妹
<biubiubiu> i129j: 有人找你
<nyfair> 有没有包邮的
<onlylove1> nyfair: 有毛妹就行了，去哪找扶他
<nyfair> 好无聊啊，想去买个等身娃娃“玩”
<yunfan> nyfair: 为啥要做色情站
<nyfair> yunfan: 满足人民日益增长的需要
<onlylove1> yunfan: 实际上昨天讨论这个的原因是，那种站通常具备负载高，流量大，等一系列特点，在性能和高可用上非常考验技术
<onlylove1> yunfan: 所以通常这类网站对新技术很热衷
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个流量大 又有风险 干嘛要做这个呢 真要做 我觉得还不如做个p2p网络 让色情影片下载者可以给其他人负载流量转发
<yunfan> nyfair: 要不做个对色情图片吐槽的？
<yunfan> 以前我们在果壳网实验室坐过一个吐槽的实验性站点
<onlylove1> yunfan: 所以你这是做擦边球？
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不是 解决p2p网络的启动问题
<yunfan> onlylove1: 如果你说吐槽 那个是好玩
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不，我说的是吐槽内容，不是吐槽
<yunfan> 因为我能想见这个能吸引很多人来恶搞
<gfxmode> Porn站站长如果在国内，会被抓呀
<yunfan> gfxmode: 所以做个图床吐槽 但是你要吐槽色情的我管不着
<yunfan> 而且图片我自己不存 用图床的
<gfxmode> 嗯，像1024的图床？
<onlylove1> gfxmode: 就算这样，估计也会被捉
<nyfair> 啊啊啊，没有门道了啊
<nyfair> 然而我现在就在做小黄油代购啊
<nyfair> 我给你们算笔账
<onlylove1> yunfan: 如果单纯吐槽的话，貌似C站就是？ tucao.cc
<yunfan> nyfair: 你是不是用azure hk做？
<yunfan> onlylove1: 他那个跟我的不一样
<yunfan> 而且其实我比他早 tmd
<nyfair> yunfan: 度婊云
<yunfan> nyfair: 那怎么翻
<nyfair> dmm价格是无论什么长度，1080p 780日元，标清480日元，新货有点小贵1680日元
<roylez> nyfair: 神马叫做小黄油？
<nyfair> roylez: biko3那种
<roylez> nyfair: 也不懂
<nyfair> 百度
<roylez> nyfair: 谷歌表示就H
<roylez> nyfair: Hgame?
<nyfair> 哪怕只卖1个人，1部片10块钱就不亏啊
<yunfan> http://www.tucao.tv/play/h4059952/  onlylove1 我就刚进去 发现这剧情好恶搞
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 【日剧】监狱学园 08【三角字幕组】 - 电视剧 - 吐槽弹幕网 - tucao.tv
<yunfan> roylez: 白奥可有当地的云服务商
<roylez> nyfair: ....你这住石库门的，还看得上这小钱钱
<roylez> nyfair: 有吧，这边一切都贵
<nyfair> myfreecams
<onlylove1> roylez: 你暴露牛牛的位置了
<nyfair> roylez: 毛线，我被我爸妈天天喷一事无成都烦死了
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 找个好男人嫁了吧
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 我要扶她毛妹
<roylez> nyfair: 去 chaturbate 挣钱
<yunfan> nyfair: 石库门我只记得有个很有名的黄色小说叫这个
<nyfair> roylez: 来，做网站的任务就交给你了
<nyfair> roylez: 我看这很简单，一天搞得定吧
<yunfan> 对了 有 c2c模式  为何不能把国内一些三俗的模式也输出到国外呢
<yunfan> 比如主播那种
<roylez> nyfair: 我会做网站还至于混成这样....
<yunfan> 我看一个调查说欧美和非洲比较喜欢东亚人
<roylez> yunfan: chaturbate.com
<yunfan> 东亚人的porn
<roylez> yunfan: 高级得很
<nyfair> yunfan: 斗奶这种？
<yunfan> roylez: 得把国内成功的那些经验都用起来
<yunfan> roylez: 你要知道 国内就是达尔文丛林  进化速度很快啊
<roylez> yunfan: 人家有wifi跳蛋，金主网上给tip，跳蛋就自动震起来了
<roylez> yunfan: 国内的，能跟这个比？
<yunfan> roylez: 那有啥啊 要把送虚拟物品那一套弄过去
<nyfair> 你们这群人真脏
<roylez> yunfan: 这是chaturbate玩剩下的。。。人家都只关心有实际效果的
<roylez> yunfan: 去看看吧，大部分是免费看的，除非你包场
<roylez> nyfair: 去看看吧，男女的场子都有
<biubiubiu> roylez: thanks for sharing
<yunfan> roylez: 但是规模没贵国大啊
<biubiubiu> roylez: 牛牛果然是知识渊博
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 人家多年老石猴了
<nyfair> 啊啊啊啊啊
<yunfan> 感觉贵国的廉价也差不多要完蛋了
<yunfan> 接下来得输出恶模式了
<nyfair> yunfan: 接下来就没有正常向的chaturbate，都要比拼重口味了？
<biubiubiu> roylez: 太卡，唉，天朝没速度
<yunfan> nyfair: 不是 贵国运营比较恶
<yunfan> 老外做porn就正经做porn
<yunfan> 贵国的话多半要搞点利用人性的手段
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机，快带带我
<yunfan> nyfair: 那要先看看你的货
<yunfan> 来转两圈给我看看 然后跳三跳
<yunfan> roylez: 主席买地了没
<roylez> yunfan: 没有钱
<nyfair> roylez: 主席，带带我
<nyfair> 这破公司药丸啊，以后没地方要我了
<nyfair> 再不找后路就没未来了
<roylez> nyfair: 早年找腐女要玉照，你都不给呢
<nyfair> 你才是腐女，你全家都是腐女
<nyfair> 我要扶她毛妹
<yunfan> roylez: 好像你那快附近有那种小块地 让城里人玩的 类似开心农场的业务
<roylez> nyfair: 鸭糊？
<yunfan> roylez: 你平时做饭不
<roylez> yunfan: 没这种业务，满地都是空地，政府的电烧烤架随便用
<roylez> yunfan: 做，不做吃神马。外面吃，贵
<yunfan> roylez: 有的 我上次看一个介绍白奥农场的人说的
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛是在一个逗比公司吗？
<yunfan> roylez: 那是你去中国人的超市买 还是去老外的超市买
<roylez> 骗中国人钱的吧
<biubiubiu> adobe 一个 逗 比
<roylez> yunfan: 肉和菜一般去亚洲人开的店买。酸奶饮料神马的，只有去超市
<roylez> biubiubiu: adobe reader最近帮了我大忙呢，电子签名好棒
<yunfan> roylez: 不是 知乎上看到的
<yunfan> roylez: 那价格跟国内比是肉贵还是蔬菜贵
<roylez> yunfan: 蔬菜贵
<biubiubiu> roylez: adobe flash是当前坑爹的发明吧
<yunfan> roylez: 菠菜多少钱一磅？
<yunfan> biubiubiu: flash算是compiled js 当时来看还行
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 你不看看flash是什么时候出来的？
<roylez> yunfan: 这边论公斤。一般3块左右
<yunfan> 只不过实现老出问题而已
<yunfan> roylez: 哈 白奥不用英制？
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 哪怕放到今天，flash游戏也比html5游戏靠谱一万倍
<biubiubiu> nyfair: yunfan 我就知道flash现在让我的cpu 经常100%
<yunfan> roylez: 这个2斤3快 怎么算贵呢 还不如魔都呢
<roylez> biubiubiu: macromedia flash当时也是创举了，如今已经过时了
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 实现问题
<yunfan> 现在的asm.js就是当时的思路
<roylez> yunfan: 鸡翅3.5一公斤
<nyfair> biubiubiu: flash游戏远胜html5游戏，你服不服？
<biubiubiu> 不论是chrome-pepper 或者 adobe flash感觉都很坑爹
<yunfan> 只不过当时浏览器都不愿意统一搞 那你作为一个有进取心的公司要怎么办呢 那只能自己出插件了
<yunfan> roylez: 只能说是肉太便宜了 tmd
<roylez> yunfan: 牛肉、羊、猪肉都差不多10块
<roylez> yunfan: 所以我基本上不买猪肉
<nyfair> 我来推荐个flash短片，Girlfriends4ever
<roylez> yunfan: 兔子肉32，操
<linfaimom> 请问蓝牙音响连上但放出不声音是什么鬼?
<ubrl> linfaimom: define:请问蓝牙音响连上但放出不声音 ... 就是前几天|连接|完|蓝牙音响|以后才突然发现电脑自己的音响不响了，在|声音| ... |连接蓝牙音响|后|声音|可以正常输出，如图有蓝牙状态.png 个人认为不是硬件问题， 因为在windows下可以|放出声音|（昨天刚升级了个win10, 不知道跟这
<ubrl>  ─> 个有没有关系） ... 在Ubuntu下插上耳机有|声音|，但|声音|很嘈杂，设备选择耳机和内置的 ...
<biubiubiu> nyfair: yunfan 牛牛为啥flash这么耗cpu呢？
<roylez> yunfan: 袋鼠肉15不到，但是死难吃
<nyfair> biubiubiu: win10自带flash表示没有压力
<roylez> yunfan: 生蚝17块钱一打
<yunfan> roylez: 你是说算成人民币10快还是10快澳元？
<nyfair> roylez: 哪里的？
<roylez> yunfan: 澳元
<yunfan> roylez: 草 白奥不是兔子泛滥嘛 怎么还这么贵
<roylez> nyfair: 澳洲
<nyfair> roylez: 麻痹，还不带带我
<yunfan> roylez: 那猪肉不便宜啊
<biubiubiu> nyfair: g婊的chrome只能debian系用，chromium开个flash cpu瞬间彪高， linux下就没法用flash
<nyfair> roylez: 决定了，porn站就开在你们那里了
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 这我哪知道
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 你要写个while 1: blah() 也可以100%啊
<roylez> yunfan: 猪肉我懒得吃了，反正牛肉便宜
<nyfair> biubiubiu: linux下还看flash，你不蛋疼么
<yunfan> roylez: 牛肉没什么口感
<yunfan> roylez: 鹅和鸭那边有没
<yunfan> 尤其是鹅 欧洲的品种跟中国根本不是一种
<roylez> yunfan: 牛筋9块钱，鸭翅4.5
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 话说g婊最近是不是现金流不够了啊，要来中国搞廉价资源开源节流
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 我发现国内某些站的flash真屌，直接让我浏览器挂掉，尤其是yinyuetai.com
<yunfan> roylez: 牛筋好吃  9快是公斤对吧  那就是45两斤 跟国内差不多
<roylez> yunfan: 鸭子其他部分还没找到，估计被华人拿去做烧鸭了
<yunfan> roylez: 烤鸭也需要鸭翅啊
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 打开了，没有压力
<yunfan> roylez: 对了 内脏难吃到吧
<yunfan> 比如猪肚
<biubiubiu> nyfair: youku bili什么的还好，yinyuetai的flash直接干掉我的浏览器，不论是ie9还是chromium,
<yunfan> 牛肚
<yunfan> 卤味的牛肚
<roylez> yunfan: 华人肉店就有
<roylez> yunfan: 猪肝，5块钱一个
<nyfair> http://tian.web.yinyuetai.com/
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 舔
<yunfan> roylez: 那还行
<roylez> yunfan: 3块钱能买三个猪舌头
<yunfan> roylez: 那一般人赚多少钱一个月呢
<nyfair> bili直接用客户端吧，web版很多看不了
<yunfan> roylez: 这种果然便宜啊 都是鬼佬不吃 华人低价拿来的吧
<nyfair> 另外bili不是有html5版么
<roylez> yunfan: 3-4k吧
<biubiubiu> nyfair: html5资源少吧
<yunfan> roylez: 那还真尼玛惬意啊  给我找个路子过去吧
<roylez> nyfair: B站有html5吗？我就发现youtube可以啊
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 别闹，我safari登进去就是全html5
<yunfan> 最好澳元贬到0.1比美元
<biubiubiu> nyfair: yinyuetai的html5一点不卡，flash就直接挂
<yunfan> 这样就爽了
<yunfan> 好多it机会就来了
<yunfan> 尤其是针对东亚的
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 发个链接看看
<roylez> yunfan: 你直接申请移民没准都够，只不过你们这些牛蛙觉得水不够烫，懒得看
<yunfan> biubiubiu: adobe破罐破摔了
<yunfan> roylez: 我试过 分不够啊 我英语不行嘛
<nyfair> 卧槽，那个felixonmars是不是就是archlinux打包的那个傻逼上海拧啊
<yunfan> roylez: 而且我又没什么证 加不了专业技能分
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 。。。
<roylez> yunfan: 微信直接跟你聊？
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 应该是
<roylez> yunfan: 我给你把把脉？
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 去#archlinux问问他呀
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 打算来一发吗
<yunfan> roylez: 也行
<nyfair> biubiubiu: archlinux的傻逼脑子都有病，懒得理
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 然而公司笔电我装着chakra
<nyfair> 下班下班
<__yue> 过来看看
<onlylove1> yunfan: selenium怎么收拾那种网页调用系统的对话框，貌似keysend不管用
<yunfan> onlylove1: 怎么个不管用法？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 就是系统验证那个框，没按键输入，我等下看下log
<onlylove1> yunfan: 要输入用户名密码的那种
<yunfan> onlylove1: 调用系统的啊 那我还真没玩过 是不是像basic auth的那种
<onlylove1> yunfan: 应该算吧
<onlylove1> yunfan: 就是一个页面link，点进去，要输入用户名密码才让访问
<onlylove1> yunfan: 这页面貌似对浏览器语言不感冒，什么语言都显示英文页面
<onlylove1> yunfan: 可笑的是，居然要做i18n测试
<onlylove1> yunfan: chrome那个好办，firefox这个不好弄诶
<yunfan> onlylove1:这个我不知道怎么玩   我现在在折腾公司的一个debug 等我忙完研究下你这个
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我先捉个同事问下
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你是用java在写还是py
<onlylove1> yunfan: java
<onlylove1> yunfan: 无所谓语言，主要是得能处理
<onlylove1> yunfan: 同事讲，那是一个模态框，晕晕的那是啥
<onlylove1> http://blog.csdn.net/caiqcong/article/details/7600988
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ Selenium 处理安全对话框 (windows security dialog)用autoit 来代替 - 蜗牛爬过的痕迹 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<onlylove1> 需要调用第三方么，没这么麻烦吧
<onlylove1> 不管啦，下班
<yunfan> onlylove_: 模态框可能也是out of control的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2msyITYH2AAB3tq1rrRAAALrCwENIIYAAHfO949.jpg 你也让她上车吗
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 哪个dhcp启作用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474394 我的网络结构： 中国联通adsl + adsl moden + router +pc1（通过有线连接路由） ,pc2 通过一个pci的无线网卡联网， 路由器上已经开启了dhcp. 现在，我在pc2 上安装dhcp服务器端软件并进行配置。 请问，这时候有
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求助：flash被火狐，chrome苹果等称为不安全，禁了，寻替代及使用方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474395 目前网上太多关于flash被各大禁和相关不安全的消息， 但是好多网站就是flash支持的 我在网上找了好些 发现了一个开源的替代放法，但不会使用， evolu
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求助：flash被火狐，chrome苹果等称为不安全，禁了，寻替代及使用方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474397 目前网上太多关于flash被各大禁和相关不安全的消息， 但是好多网站就是flash支持的 我在网上找了好些 发现了一个开源的替代放法，但不会使用， evolu
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 如何在 Ubuntu 安裝與設定 google noto 字型 以獲得絢麗好看的字型  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474399 1. 這一篇 有關安裝與設定 google noto 字型 http://www.binarytides.com/gorgeous-loo ... ntu-linux/ How to get gorgeous looking fonts on ubuntu linux 如何在 Ubuntu 獲得絢麗好看的
<^k^>  ─> 字型 2. 舉例包含下列字型 2-1. Droid Sans 2-2. Droid Sans Mono 2-3. Droid Serif 2-4. Noto Sans 2-5. Noto Se …
<Jokers> 有没有小伙伴用ubuntu办公的？
<void1> 终于看到一个活人
<Jokers> 晚上好～
<void1> 好
<Jokers> 上班之后公司都用win于是好久没用回来了
<void1> 家里还是能用linux啊
<Jokers> 对啊
<Jokers> 公司里只有服务器是linux的，大家自己的开发环境还是win的，因为用的是公司的电脑
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-18
<netsnail> qit
<netsnail> quit
<roylez> netsnail: /bye
<Ueno_Otoko> serious bugs of libc6-dev (2.19-22 → 2.21-4) <Outstanding>
<Ueno_Otoko>  b1 - #808181 - libc6: Upgrade can make the linker unusable
<fling> Hello. Is this link opening for you guys? -> http://zdravalt.ru/
<ubrl> fling: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<fling> ubrl: thanks
<ubrl> fling, 不要客气。  11:47
<fling> Is not it opening for anyone else?
<fling> cya
<Guest22786> 1
<foreseen> Any one here? The first time I use IRC...
<stanley0206> 谁用过bolt cms???
<onlylove1> yunfan: 昨天那个，可以用 username:password@xxx.com搞定
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那你怎么定位到输入的
<yunfan> roylez: 你那有去图瓦卢的航线不
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不用定位，你看我那格式，直接把username和pass放url里面了，这个是可以的
<roylez> yunfan: 没听说这地方
<onlylove1> yunfan: 直接driver.get(url)搞定
<onlylove1> yunfan: 今天遇到入职时候的HR，和她聊了会儿，她的意思是，我薪资太低，只要能做事，就不会辞掉我，除非主动辞
<onlylove1> 51job不靠谱啊，美容公司看我简历作甚
<yunfan> roylez: 诶 你是理科的  不像我 太平洋岛国名字都烂熟于心了
<yunfan> roylez: 你要不要开个代购公司？
<Niac> 失业了 求工作 抱大腿
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  14:58
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你这个想法不错诶，再拉上gebjgd入伙
<yunfan> onlylove1: 德国只能代购点香肠什么的
<roylez> yunfan: 代购搞不了，奶粉弄不到
<roylez> Niac: Cain啊，该隐，大杀四方啊
<roylez> MangHuo: 渣渣
<MangHuo> roylez: 怎么了
<roylez> MangHuo: 没啥，就是跟你打招呼
<MangHuo> roylez: 你不好好上班
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 周末了你还能好好上班？该不是你明天还上班吧
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 哦，忘了他是歪国人
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 歪国是哪里，明明是歪果仁
<onlylove1> 现货原油TM和我毛线关系
<onlylove1> 这年头电话不告诉别人不行，告诉别人一对垃圾电话
<onlylove1> 工信部还整天扯实名
<onlylove1> 实名有毛用
<Guest58774> o O
<Guest58774> oN
<Guest58774> ubuntu 不错啊
<happyaron> 嗯嗯
<Guest58774> ubuntu 上怎么方便的使用systemtap 测试？
<onlylove1> happyaron: 你这是闲下来了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 就是看见了
<jie__> kubuntu如何安装五笔输入法?
<yunfan> roylez: 倒未必代购奶粉  我看毛线在贵国也超级贵
<roylez> yunfan: 不扯了，我整理下东西，重启进mac
<nyfair> 啊啊啊，不爽啊
<nyfair> 别人写个命令号调用7zip.exe的都一堆人关注，我写个直接调用7z.dll的库没人看
<onlylove1> nyfair: 何苦
<lainme> nyfair: 广告打的不好
<nyfair> lainme: 我又不认识码农，怎么打广告啊
<nyfair> 我那个foobar插件用的人很多的，但是github上依旧没人看
<onlylove1> 找个SA12K都嫌贵
<onlylove1> 这些人真TM小气
<onlylove1> nyfair: 用的人多和有没有人看代码是两回事
<onlylove1> nyfair: 你看qq微信什么的用的人更多，谁关心代码
<nyfair> onlylove: 也是，11区那个国民p2p分享软件，github上才15个人star
<nyfair> 然而有的sb随便写点shell脚本都一堆人关注
<onlylove> 什么脚本，那个煮咖啡的？
<onlylove1_> 又一个外包，NND，真心不想干外包了
 * onlylove1_ 突然觉得12K要少了
<onlylove> 困扰我好几天的vbox问题，居然是和avira冲突
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-19
 * balala 
<longlong> hi
<ubrl> longlong:点点点.  10:28
<longlong> onlylove: 周末了牛牛
<layout> whois layout
<layout> 各个频道上对话情况：灰白色表示有人登录或登出，白色代表在人在此channel上说话，灰红色代表对话中提起你的名
<Freebuilder> 求推荐电视盒
<onlylove> 貌似cinnamon给1G内存要用SWAP
<onlylove> 我记得KDE都250M内存的
<yurakucho> cherrot: 公猫母猫? 下崽的话给我一个 0_0
<onlylove> yurakucho: 你可以去领养个欸，怎么老是盯着人 cherrot 的
<yurakucho> onlylove: 他家猫气质比较不羁, 我喜欢
<onlylove> yurakucho: 你去宠物医院看看有没有可以领养的
<onlylove> 为啥我在单位可以访问gist.github.com，在家访问不了
<onlylove> 单位那渣渣网都可以
<yunfan> roylez1: 出来扯淡
<yunfan> onlylove: 还是用tiling的好了
<yunfan> onlylove: 单位搞不好有route级的vpn
<onlylove> yunfan: 用过一阵子dwm，还是修改版的
<yunfan> onlylove: i3-wm还不错呢
<yunfan> 不过自从我用了tmux之类工具后  tiling wm在我这里重要性降低不少
<onlylove> yunfan: tiling的话，用awesome的比较多
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不喜欢跟风
<yunfan> i3跟我以前用过的ion3有点像 所以才用他的
<yunfan> 而且c开发 也简单
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个看个人，我一直用tmux之前是screen，无所谓哪个wm
<onlylove> yunfan: 表示笔记本这么点屏，其实tiing并不好
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿 现在我在这个服务器上已经不用tmux 改用 abduco了 更简单
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不一样 比如你可以切个大部分屏幕给浏览器来看电影 然后边上开个小区域用来聊天
<onlylove> yunfan: 我宁可用alt左右切工作区
<aoteman> 没人？
<onlylove> yunfan: 看电影聊天，我还真做不到
<onlylove> yunfan: 我容易漏剧情，然后还要往回拖
<yunfan> onlylove: 哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 那abduco看demo的话和screen tmux差不多欸
<Guest66236> 啊哦
<onlylove> yunfan: 单纯用wm现在感觉不方便可能就是外观难看点，不过桌面什么的，直接用文件管理器接管好了
<yunfan> onlylove: 不一样  abduco 不能多window
<yunfan> 更简化
<onlylove> yunfan: 啊，精简版
<yunfan> onlylove: 他是 suckless 套件
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实我用tmux很少用多window，基本slipt几下就好
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为我喜欢多重套这种工具 所以
<onlylove> yunfan: 套几层？套多了别绕进去
<yunfan> onlylove: 3 层
<yunfan> onlylove: 本地一个tmux 每个window一个远程主机 远程主机里一个tmux 每个window里分别一个服务器  最后每个服务器里一个adduco 用来管理在那个机器上的各种任务
<kaio> 做乜
<onlylove> KDE也用那么多内存……看来虚拟机要开X，1G内存略紧张欸
<GeekZen> hello
<ubrl> GeekZen:点点点.  00:32
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: Hi
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-20
<AngeryFeather> 各位领导，有没有氛围比较好的逆向论坛，在看雪待了一段时间，想去其它的也看看，求推荐
<houge> 请教各位，在Makefile中已经定义好了交叉编译的位置，比方说现在我这个目录/home/houge/aarch64-6.0/bin/aarch64-，但是在编译过程中出现了libisl.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory问题，而libisl.so.15在/home/houge/aarch64-6.0/lib/下，请问是不是我没有写对makefile，还是什么其他问题！？
<houge> 另外提供交叉编译的开发者，做了一个prebuilts libs 里面包含了一个usr文件，我现在不明白这个文件应该把它拆开后分别放在我的/目录下各个子目录中？！还是应该怎么办！？
<bestucan> 我原来在开软件的时候也遇到过，明明有，但就说找不到。有人说得安32位库，安了确实解决了。很久以后又找到一个答案，输出一个环境变量告诉软件，现在是64位系统。成了。你找找makefile里有没有设定系统位数的参数。
<bestucan> 刚才没看清，你的库还在家目录。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。系统哪知道你把库放那了。。。。。
<houge> @bestucan 刚刚换了一个版本的 gcc 好，之前用的是 AArch64-6.0，现在换成5.3的正常了。噗～奇怪。
<houge> 我下载了xda上的android kernel自己做内核，没有改他什么配置，只是换了gcc版本，他用的版本我也不知道，我用的是一个加了mod的GCC版本，他编译出来boot.img由28M，我的由25M
<yunfan> 这么大
<houge> 成功用 aarch64 gcc 5.3 作出了一个 android kernel 3.10.9x的版本
<wsdjeg> 这边有没有人在用15.04 mysql的中文输入问题解决了吗
<biubiubiu> roylez: bla
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 所以你到底是不是jusss呢
<biubiubiu> onlylove: yes, I am
<heisenme> 大家好，那个我的irssi连不上irc.freenode.net,firefox插件ChatZilla也连不上，但网页可以，这是为什么呀
<heisenme> 有人知道是什么原因么
<biubiubiu> heisenme: 端口被封了
<biubiubiu> heisenme: 或者ip解析错了
<heisenme> 谢谢，那怎么解决呀
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 晚上好，贱客
<biubiubiu> heisenme: 用6697端口或7000试试
<heisenme> ok, 谢啦
<biubiubiu> heisenme: dns服务器改成opendns的
<Freebuilder> biubiubiu, 建
<Freebuilder> bt 个电影竟然下不动
<biubiubiu> heisenme: by the way, irssi貌似还不支持ssl, 所以还是用quassal什么的吧，忘了
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 什么电影
<Freebuilder> 倭寇的踪迹
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 我正在下空即是色2015
<biubiubiu> emptiness is nothing 2015
<heisenme> biubiubiu:OK
<Freebuilder> biubiubiu, 已看且已删
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: torrent ed2k or magnet ?
<Freebuilder> bt
<Freebuilder> http://www.qbittorrent.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: qBittorrent official website
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 这种东西能下的动才见鬼
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 国内哪有bt站，pt都封了一大堆了
 * biubiubiu verycd 快播 射手 chdbits 思路 死好长时间了
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:961f6556c78f16f11fcef4c114b05f1bb5fbeb64&dn=[%E5%80%AD%E5%AF%87%E7%9A%84%E8%B8%AA%E8%BF%B9][The.Sword.Identity.2012.BluRay.720p.x264.AC3-KILLMAN][%E5%8A%A8%E4%BD%9C/%E6%88%98%E4%BA%89/%E5%8E%86%E5%8F%B2/%E6%AD%A6%E4%BE%A0/%E5%8F%A4%E8%A3%85][%E5%9B%BD%E8%AF%AD%E4%B8%AD%E5%AD%97](ED2000.COM)&tr=udp://bt2.54new.com:8080&xl=1774258874
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 用国内云去秒匹配吧
<Freebuilder> 啥叫国内云？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 度娘，360 什么的
<Freebuilder> 一直不懂什么叫云
<Freebuilder> 我开几个 AV 引流看看先
<Freebuilder> 求推荐一款电视盒？200RMB 之内。
<Freebuilder> 天猫磨盒好没？
<biubiubiu> arch最近滚死在了intel驱动上，官方当前的解决办法竟然是把sna加速改成uxa去
<Freebuilder> 哦哦
<Freebuilder> http://img.vim-cn.com/5a/ec3a804fd64899002e7b93c666ea17d20870c5.png 好慢的物流
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<Freebuilder> 今天 20 号了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你现在在写网站？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 没有啊
<Freebuilder> 服务时效竟然还是高于行业平均水平的
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 天猫墨盒是yunOS，后台删app的，你也敢用？还是买来刷掉
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 啊！
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 合着你一直不知道？
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 那要什么，Android？
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 国产的都不干净，还是算了吧
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我都不知道 yunos 是啥东西
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 我没电视机，不关心，不过你可以自己编译一android
<biubiubiu> 我现在都不敢在android上装国产软件了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那什么，山寨盒子
<Freebuilder> 不想那么复杂了，给老人家用的，推荐个吧
<Freebuilder> 天猫磨盒怎样，给老人家用的
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 给老人家用就随笔呗
<biubiubiu> 随便
<Freebuilder> 业界真混乱
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 可以考虑小米什么的
<Freebuilder> 懒得想那么多了，拍了
<biubiubiu> 不知道小米出不出这货
<biubiubiu> 山寨之王当然得算小米了
<Freebuilder> 给老婆选两套内衣先
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 。。。这还帮买呀
<Freebuilder> 情趣
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 小米有电视盒子，不过据说吐槽不少
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 迅雷这几天什么都下不动了
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 没穿衣服都见过了，穿啥样不都一样
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 正因为没穿衣服都见过，所以要见穿衣服的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 百度云开始每天限制3次了，幸亏我机智的早买了jp的1inode,下载速度经常全速
<Freebuilder> kindle 真差劲，用坏这个，我再也不买了
<biubiubiu> 把资源秒下到1inode上，然后全速下到本地，比国内云快多了
<vickycq> (0_0)!!!
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那东西不能下bt吧，貌似流量太大会被封？
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: kindle papperwhite ?
<Freebuilder> biubiubiu, 最便宜的 499 那款
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不会，一月2T流量呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不不不，最大问题是，人让你这么干不，很多是禁止p2p的
<vickycq> linode 可下 p2p ?
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 但是别当seeder太长，超过12个小时就会发邮件警告你违反了千喜年数字版权法
<onlylove> vickycq: 我觉得应该不可以……
<biubiubiu> onlylove: vickycq 可以
<vickycq> 有一种seedbox服务谁用过...
<biubiubiu> onlylove: vickycq 但是别太长，否则会发邮件警告
<vickycq> o(╯□╰)o
<biubiubiu> 我就有次收到了警告通知。。。不过我给客服说，在我们国家是没有这个法律的 :)
<Freebuilder> 12月21日0点--25日24点 ，活动期间购买魔盒m13或M13-W 送价值169元的优酷黄金会员年卡。
<Freebuilder> 等几个小时再买
<biubiubiu> 我大天朝什么时候有过DMCA !
<vickycq> 那个玩意有什么用
<Freebuilder> 有线电视即将到期
<Freebuilder> 300RMB 一年，我爸就用来看抗日神剧而已
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 看手撕小鬼子还交啥钱。。。
<Freebuilder> biubiubiu, 所以说好浪费
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 你有孩子了没？多大了
<Freebuilder> biubiubiu, 无
<Freebuilder> 本人今年三十
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 现在太多黄色信息了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 他今年才结婚，孩子哪那么快出来
<Freebuilder> biubiubiu, 是的，看个百度帖吧都是
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 连抗日神剧都开卖弄风骚了
<Freebuilder> biubiubiu, 不是吧
<endle> 怎么这个IRC 频道突然活跃起来了
<Freebuilder> endle, 因为没在讨论 ubuntu
<endle> 23333
<endle> 抗日神剧里卖弄风骚的真的变多了
<endle> 比如裤裆有炸
<lainme> biubiubiu: 你要遵守服务器所在国法律。没法对你怎么样，但可以关你机器
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 我依稀还记得某不知名抗日神剧，某女侠被一个小队的小鬼子轮x后，秒杀小鬼子，看完就有点奇葩，既然这么厉害为啥还被一个小队的小鬼子轮x,难道是特殊爱好
<endle> 我看过截图
<biubiubiu> endle: 裤裆有炸弹不是刘翔他媳妇吗
<endle> 不是分了吗？
<biubiubiu> 那就是前妻
<Freebuilder> 动了，倭寇的踪迹
<biubiubiu> endle: 当时可没分，或许刘翔就是因为接受不了媳妇裤裆里藏炸弹太分的
<Freebuilder> 看来下电影真的是需要用 AV 引流的
<biubiubiu> lainme: 美国公司在中国开分公司，遵守哪国法律？
<endle> 恩，那就说不准了
<endle> biubiubiu, 至少要接受美国对公司海外投资的法案和中国电影的法律法规
<Freebuilder> 我的地盘听我的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 有个g开头的说他遵守美国法律，然后现在你懂得
<endle> biubiubiu, 我要是刘翔我也接受不了。宁愿老婆去拍正经的激情戏，还可以说为艺术献身
<onlylove> 现在迅雷的下载速度，简直了，还不如直接右键
<Freebuilder> 刘翔前妻是谁？
<endle> onlylove, 这家公司最开始是遵守中国法律的。后来发现他完全不知道如何遵守中国的法律
<aoteman> liu xiang lao po zen me le?
<Freebuilder> 刘翔前妻葛天假孕骗婚致离婚刘翔出轨了吗
<onlylove> lainme: 学python要多久啊，我看python的tutorial发现不是那么回事啊，里面的东西我貌似会大半，但是我还是不会用python的样子
<Freebuilder> 修理厂终于来电话的，不八卦了，开车去，挑板断了三块……
<lainme> onlylove: 我对着a byte of python学了两小时
<onlylove> lainme: 然后就上手了？
<lainme> onlylove: 只写点小脚本够用了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 最大的问题是，给你提供vps的公司可能因为你在国内吃官司，所以为了自己的利益，干掉你的机器什么的
<lainme> onlylove: 服务商都怕惹麻烦上身，反正tos有规定，按规定关机器不退款也是没什么好说的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 看那个简单明了Python教程很容易上手呀，但是要搞修饰器 yield什么的感觉就麻烦了
<onlylove> lainme: 我连续好几天游戏挂机看python的tutorial，然后给自己的结论是，这东西我玩不来，就和当初perl一样，东西能看会，代码也能看懂，就是习题不会
<biubiubiu> lainme: 牛牛 python的Coroutine yield什么的都是啥呀，能简单介绍下吗
<lainme> biubiubiu: 我只看了两小时，怎么可能会。还是2.x版本的
<biubiubiu> lainme: 那牛牛你擅长哪个语言呀
 * onlylove 表示自己看的是2.7
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 看3吧，2早晚淘汰
<onlylove> biubiubiu: lainme 擅长中文，无可非议
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不过python这撕不管是学2还是3,最终都是2和3一起
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 2和3对我来说目前区别不大
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 因为我还没看到有分歧的地方
<lainme> biubiubiu: 能真的用来写程序的只有fortran
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 或者说，那些我还没用到或者感觉到
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 自定义异常就有分歧
<biubiubiu> 3的自定义异常只能基于基类，2就不需要
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我对OO概念很模糊，写java从来不写try catch 什么exception和我无关
<biubiubiu> lainme: fortran不是用于计算的吗。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 她学流体力学的
<lainme> biubiubiu: 就靠计算吃饭啊
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 所以到最后还是OO的问题
<biubiubiu> lainme: 弱弱的问一句fortran支持递归了吗？当年John McCathy什么的貌似就因为fortran不支持递归而发明了lisp
<onlylove> 到现在，fortran还是fortran，lisp已经成了宗教
<lainme> biubiubiu: 支持。还号称支持OOP呢
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不捕捉异常，程序出错了怎么办。。。c这种就是考返回值来判断，py就捕捉异常
<onlylove> fortran OOP……
<biubiubiu> 不过我到现在都不喜欢oop，也不喜欢用class
<biubiubiu> oop is evil
<lainme> onlylove: 这几年加进去的，非常奇怪的实现。现在还有个内置的并行实现
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你捉了异常，程序就不挂了么
<biubiubiu> lainme: 并行？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 捕捉异常当然就不挂了
<biubiubiu> lainme: 也是用多线程搞的并行吗？
<aoteman> opendesktop怎么注册阿 总提示fill in the charactors from the image
<biubiubiu> aoteman: 填入图片里的字符呀 就是验证码呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 怎么个不挂法，你给我解释下null pointer exception什么鬼，玩java的都认识这个
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 估计他图没刷出来
<biubiubiu> onlylove: null就是空吧，我是这么粗浅的理解，pointer就是指针吧，可是py好像没指针
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还不挂，程序一旦发生一场，直接丢trace出来
<aoteman> mei tu pian a
<biubiubiu> onlylove: exception就是异常呀，程序出错了可以捕捉
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我写自动化测试这种没难度的代码，有异常程序直接挂，也没见继续运行
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 在3里直接捕捉Exception这个总异常，任何子异常发生都能捕捉到
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那是你没捕捉到，或者捕捉到之后没写继续该干啥
<onlylove> aoteman: 刷
<aoteman> 换了手机还是刷不出阿
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 肯定捉到，捉到了，然后程序没法往下继续，因为是key step
<biubiubiu> aoteman: 用电脑呀。。。手机浏览器那。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 往下的流程都依赖初始化，然后初始化异常
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你有时间学java的话可以去看看那个nullpointerexception，呵呵呵了，不管什么问题，都有可能导致这个异常
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 空指针异常。。。我还以为是3个单词解释呢。。。
<aoteman> 电脑也刷不出阿
<onlylove> biubiubiu: java这个异常，在oracle的页面上写的非常简略
<biubiubiu> onlylove: py没指针貌似，java跟c学，那就是空指针呗，应该是指针指向0x0000
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 然后你想破头也想不出，最后还只能靠print和单步调试
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不是指针的问题，比方说，变量没有初始化或者值是null就拿来直接用，就会导致这个异常
<biubiubiu> 错了，跟c不一样
<biubiubiu> onlylove: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=XOB5B3WMxwtDXB3k-x4XEoPdRLjR4o1h5pnwlrhCOmWVzsi0bMI5pTOtPmBwXu6dqrTY9UaRAgtUkdApUHvdtq
<ubrl> biubiubiu: ⇪ NullPointerException_百度百科
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这个页面我看过几百遍了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 和oracle那个解释一样没营养
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你说的太对了，官方解释都是shit
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 尤其是gnu的，gnu的官方文档简直就是shit
<biubiubiu> 后来我学东西一直都是去stackoverflow上去看文档的，简直比gnu什么的的文档好看100倍
<Ueno_Otoko> www.tldp.org 的如何
<biubiubiu> 很少去那看，不做评论
<lainme> biubiubiu: 多进程，类似MPI那样
<lainme> onlylove: 之前看过Python Module of the Week觉得还不错
<onlylove> lainme: 其实我觉得learning perl里面有句话，我们这本书是写给每天写perl的人看的，换句话说，如果不写，会了也没用
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 所以没人用perl了 LOL
<onlylove> lainme: python也应该是这样的，不写没什么用处，我现在最大的问题大概就是从来不写python
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 是不是傻，现在用perl的一堆一堆的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: python不是这样的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 解释下我看python那么久，还是不会
<lainme> onlylove: 我现在数据处理都用python
<biubiubiu> onlylove: perl和bash这种东西都该死了，还有vi 这种根本就不容易让人记忆的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: bash死了用啥，你别和喷子王似的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: python emacs 这种都是很容易让人记住的，所以都很赞，即使一段时间不用，也很容易再上手
<biubiubiu> onlylove: scsh?
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 没感觉
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 表示我不是没用过emacs
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那一堆热键，我不说什么了
<biubiubiu> 这是真的，bash辛辛苦苦学了一个多星期，然后2周不用忘光了
<lainme> 真的？我emcas用了一星期，还是完全不会
<biubiubiu> onlylove: C-a ahead C-e end C-n next C-p previous 多好记忆
<biubiubiu> 全是英语单词的缩写
<biubiubiu> C-s search
<biubiubiu> C-i invert search
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那k呢，你的意思是vi就不是缩写咯？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: C-k kill
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你给我说h j k l那个是缩写
<onlylove> biubiubiu: hjkl那是历史问题
 * biubiubiu 一个不停按jj的编辑器，呵呵
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还有esc
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ] $ 这些符号有啥明显的意义
<biubiubiu> 这就好比是lisp和c一样, emacs vs vi, 一个是很容易让大家明白的，一个是特殊符号太多根本让人不懂的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你和喷子王一类人，鉴定完毕
<biubiubiu> lisp就没那么多宏字符，所以是门让人容易读懂的语言
<biubiubiu> 符号越多的语言越不容易让人理解
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 鬼扯，我现在看的懂perl看不懂scheme，你要不要解释下
<biubiubiu> 尤其是记忆力比较差的，过段时间不用，根本就不明白那些符号啥意思
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 按照你的说法，中文是符号最多的语言
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 有啥不懂的，人家都白话文编程了，你砸能看不懂
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我再说一遍，看不懂
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 中文是象形文字，但我们是从小就会的呀，你让过了20岁的老外学5年，他也没我们学的好
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 就像那些文档，人已经说的那么清楚了，你还说人shit
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你从小就会？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 如果文档写的足够好，就根本没有stackoverflow这样的网站了
<lainme> 英文也一堆单词啊
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 象形文字是最典型的符号
<onlylove> lainme: 不，英文最大的问题是，它就26字母
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 但是这些符号我们整天用呀，
<onlylove> lainme: 而且有词根
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 鬼扯
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 整天瞎用
<lainme> onlylove: 有很多单词不按套路出牌
<onlylove> lainme: 这个是……
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 怎么鬼扯了，你不是每天说中文看中文吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 是吗？要不要考考你？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我的意思就是按说的那样中文就是perl c vi那种
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 中国队大胜美国队，中国队大败美国队，两句话是不是一个意思
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 罪不容赦，罪不容诛是不是一个意思
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你这就没意思了，这要看上下文呀 content
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这不需要上下文
<biubiubiu> lainme: 牛牛，为啥这几天我看twitter上的视频时经常 content is not available
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我第二句没弄懂，但是大胜和大败是一个意思
<biubiubiu> lainme: 你遇到过没， android上的twitter客户端
<lainme> biubiubiu: 我用bitlbee
<biubiubiu> lainme: 付费的？
<lainme> biubiubiu: 牛牛是nyfair
<lainme> biubiubiu: 自己服务器上装的
<biubiubiu> lainme: 你也是牛牛呀
<biubiubiu> onlylove: perl c 都有IOCCC这种东东，Py就没有
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 别的不说，给我解释个问题，def cube: return x*x*x map( cube,range(1,11))为何没有11的立方
<biubiubiu> onlylove: scheme除了宏macro那块，基础的那些你不明白的？ 当然那些理念CPS Y组合子之类的不算
<biubiubiu> onlylove: def cube():吧 。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 除去那些理念，scheme还是scheme么
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你明白什么意思就行
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 还有你return x*x*x map(...)不能是一句吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 本来就不是一句
<biubiubiu> onlylove: return应该放最后吧，或者把x*x*x去掉 return map()什么的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这是py2.7的官方tutor
<biubiubiu> onlylove: scheme差不多就是由9条公理高出来的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你自己看去，data structor里面的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你可以去看cl的那个9条公理
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 看不懂呢
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你这语法在3里应该是错的，还是看3吧 2早该死了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我不管，你先给我解释为啥
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 就一个反波兰表达式，有啥看不懂的，
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 或者你用3给实现一遍
<biubiubiu> onlylove: lisp的都是表达式，py的那些非函数的都是语句
<biubiubiu> expression and statement
<biubiubiu> 表达式都有一个返回值，没副作用 side effect, 语句就有
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你 意思是perl那些就不是语句了还是C那些不是语句
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 别双标
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 函数都是expression, 非函数都是语句，简单明了了吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: https://docs.python.org/2.7/tutorial/datastructures.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: . Data Structures — Python 2.7.11 documentation
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 5.1.3节
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 别的语言也那么搞的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ...你的在里面写def cube(x):呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你这种话就和说英文多好，句子都是单词，非句子都是标点一样
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你不写在def cube后面写(x):谁知道这个有参数的函数
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我和你要的是为啥没有11的立方，你丫的和我吵我语法错误
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你到底有没有听我讲话
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 有，你说
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 好，现在就是513那个问题，为啥没有11的立方，代码就是它的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你TM再扯，我和拉黑jiero一样
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 拉黑你
<biubiubiu> onlylove: http://www.cnblogs.com/buro79xxd/archive/2011/05/23/2054493.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 详细记录python的range()函数用法 - xxd - 博客园
<biubiubiu> range(1,5) #代表从1到5(不包含5)
<biubiubiu> map(cube, range(1, 11)) 当然没11了，
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这个解释差评，你直接说range从0开始数数一切解决
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这就是你基础函数没掌握好。。。我也一样我从不记基础函数，都是随用随查
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 都是跟c学的，谁让数组下标从0开始的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 明白了，很简单吧， map就是一个典型的lisp函数，把第二个参数列表里的所有元素依次作用于第一个参数函数里
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我不关心map是啥东西，我看到没有11的立方的时候我单独执行了下range(1,11)然后就知道为啥了
<biubiubiu> 我也从来不记忆lisp的基础函数的，
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我就想看看你怎么解释而已
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你看到lambda()了没
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 没有，我就看到第五节
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 看到lambda那你就有机会纠结lexical scope和dynamic scope了，然后还有范围
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 然后你会知道为啥会有global variable和local variable
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那为何这么简单易懂的东西，还会让人纠结呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 既然一看就懂，为何还纠结，既然纠结，为何说一看就懂
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 还有为啥现在语言都是lexical scope的，史上第一个lexical scope就是scheme
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这是历史，没说一看就懂，当然你也不用去翻历史
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那vi那也是历史，可刚被你揪出来挂过
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 还有scheme的卫生宏，这个名字真邪恶。。。 当然你完全可以不去理会
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 能不挂吗，我到现在都不理解h j i k ] esc
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你找一个那个时代的键盘看一眼
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 人家emacs 全是英语缩写
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这就没意思了，那个时代的]难道都有特殊含义吗？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: $ ] 什么的都容易让人记忆吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那个时代的hjik也没意思不是
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 一直都没意思呀，
<biubiubiu> 我也没说那个时代的hijk有意思呀
<biubiubiu> 当时只不过是某个键盘在这几个键上放了个上下左右的键表而已呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那容易记忆么
<biubiubiu> 然后现在的键盘都没了那个键表呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你还能记住hijk，我恩宝记不住
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我记不住都没说啥，你记住了还不断吐槽
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那不是需要脑力去记忆的，是训练你手指去记忆的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 所以说它dirty, 但是的确quick
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我手指也没记过，我用vim从来都是方向键盘
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那你还用啥vim...老老实实emacs吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: emacs对我有什么帮助么？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 没有吧？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 它能减少你需要记忆的操作
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 服务器上默认装了emacs么？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 而且它还有个很友好很活跃的社区支持
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我在vim上的操作就是，查找替换
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 就像python一样，都很热情，有问题有人帮助你，c和vim那种都没人愿意搭理
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 无需更多操作，甚至都不用，基本在gedit里面写好了的
<lainme> gedit更不需要记忆
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 通常小白都很热情
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这你就错了，难道牛牛热情就不可以了吗
<onlylove> lainme: 对，gedit更不需要记忆，但是这边有个emacs党
<biubiubiu> onlylove: kandu牛牛有时候就很热情呀，只不过大多数时间不搭理
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 嗯，有时候很热情，和一直很热情是TM两回事
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 比方说，论坛里面那个有问必答的弯弯
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 典型的二把刀
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 但是社区里有很多牛牛呀，有一两个热情的就行了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 看到驱动或者别的问题，就让你blabla
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我看见他回复都烦了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这一两个热情的也不是时刻都热情，人不欠你的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我现在还记得前段时间，在py频道里都开始热情的帮新手选操作系统发行版了，最后被管理员强制中断了讨论
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 有毛用？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 别问中文的呀，国人普遍不愿搭理
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 老外都很热情的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你去debian频道问下试试？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 毛老外很热情
<onlylove> biubiubiu: py频道不讨论py问题，讨论发行版
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我用的archlinux, 昨天和前天 archlinux的牛牛帮我解决了很多问题
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这频道如果不是随便吹水，你看有几个说话的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: py频道讨论发行版，我是再说太热情了而已，
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 帮你解决问题，你不想想为何会产生问题么，如果问题本来就不产生，那就不需要解决不是
<biubiubiu> onlylove: python emacs archlinux 这三个频道里面的牛牛还是很热情的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我问下，centos里面的python和suse里面的python是两回事么，需要讨论发行版？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: debian我一般不去问，我不用debian
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 只是有个新手说怎么装Py的库，然后推荐自己编译或pip, 然后由pip讨论倒了发行版而已
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 并不是你上来就讨论发行版当然没人搭理你
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那说下每个发行版怎么装不就完了么
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 因为讨论倒了发行版，太热情了，就开撕逼了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 到最后yum不服zypper，zypper不服apt，apt不服pacman，吵起来了吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 就TM知道是这种结果
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你说的差不多，最后就开始在py频道撕逼起来了，最后被管理员强制中断了讨论
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 知道什么叫过犹不及，画蛇添足不
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 难道你是知道古代的蛇是没有足的吗？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你要和我扯生物？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: no
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 要不要从草履虫开始？
<biubiubiu> 不用
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我只是表达一下过犹不及这个意思
<biubiubiu> lainme: 牛牛你结婚了没呀
<lainme> biubiubiu: 快了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 很多人吐槽闭门造车，你知道闭门造车的下一句不？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我只是在说很热情而已，你去中文社区问都没人愿意搭理
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 中文社区本来人少，水平不高，怕坑人，不回答很正常
<biubiubiu> lainme: 牛牛有孩子了没
<lainme> biubiubiu: 没有
<onlylove> lainme: 你是不是找aron要个op
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 有很多不是水平不高，是根本就不愿意回答吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 对，不愿意回答，比方说论坛里面那个马甲君提的各种白痴问题
<biubiubiu> lainme: 牛牛你也是90后吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 要不要我把马甲君的帖子给你看
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不用
<lainme> biubiubiu: 你是中了名为十万个为什么的毒么
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我不逛中文社区的
<onlylove> lainme: 不，他是中了不被提不舒服斯基
<lainme> onlylove: 马甲菌根本杀不净啊。上次看，又卷土重来了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你一边说，中文社区没人，一边和我说，你不逛中文社区
<biubiubiu> lainme: 牛牛我只是喜欢问问题，就像某人说的 keep hungery keep stupid
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 想让我呵呵你是不
<biubiubiu> 单词错了。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=123&t=469270
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 电信宽带ADSL，与ARP欺骗？（OYAU/Mivok马甲专帖 2.0） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: GAtgp
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 来来来，你看看这些问题
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这些问题砸了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 中文社区有个坏处，就是喜欢问初级问题，比较发行版，然后到最后，你发现各个社区就那么些雷同的内容转来转区
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你还没见他问dig怎么用呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: dig怎么用，man dig不就解决了么
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 就这么点破事，需要到论坛发帖子？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 万一人家英语不好呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你把这个马甲发的问题都看一遍再问这些问题怎么了如何
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 呵呵呵，man有中文
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 如果英文不好，装系统的时候就会选中文对不？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 而且man都是写的shit一样
<onlylove> biubiubiu: shit一样也有example
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 告诉你怎么用
<lainme> 马甲菌根本不想解决问题，别人的正经回答他根本不看，就是纯粹为了提问而提问
<onlylove> lainme: 嗯，keep hungry keep stupid
<biubiubiu> onlylove: lainme 不论是提问还是去google，都只不过是获得知识的方式不一样罢了，而且提问的确有时更节省时间
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 再就是，国内喜欢讨论，哪个发行版好啊，windows和linux哪个好啊，再就是转喷子王的那几篇脑残文
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 别人回答你是情分，别人不回答你是本分，懂不
<biubiubiu> 别人告诉你的，或你从书本上看到的，或从网上看到的，只是获得方式不一样，直接告诉的确节省时间呀，所以那些批评别人问问题的其实就是在妒忌别人用更少的时间获得知识而已
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 所以我不喜欢中文社区
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 国外一样不喜欢伸手党，你看提问的智慧就知道了，提问的智慧并不是中文的原文
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 有时候你搜索了2个小时在中文社区，往往不如去英文社区搜索10分种找答案来的快
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那既然这样，马甲君为何对ubuntu中文论坛如此执着
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这我就不能苟同了，因为stackoverflow上有大量的伸手党，而且也和和气的回答了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 人家英文不好，和我一样
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 他去国外10分钟就好嘛，论坛还要挨骂
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 英文不好呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你英文不好都可以去stackoverflow，他为何不去
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 如果他是英国人，他会闲着没事去中文论坛问问题吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还是那句话，他经常问一些man一下就可以解决的问题
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还是那句话，man有中文版
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这是再次说明人家中文不好
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 自带的Man没中文吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你是几年没用ubuntu了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 3年多了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还是几年没用中文locale了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 如果我没记错，我用ubuntu804的时候，man就是中文的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 而且有些中文的man翻译更让人看得云里雾里不知所以
<biubiubiu> 翻译的错
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 又把锅丢给翻译了？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我locale除了INPUT是中文，其它全是C
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 对于一个基础差的人，英文更是云里雾里
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我已经好几年en_US.utf8了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 所以人家就去论坛不齿下问了呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不过中文locale的事情我还是知道的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 所以就应该百度都不搜
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 所以就应该man都不看，等着人喂
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 有人喂有什么不好
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 人喂完了还得问下，你吃饱了没，要喝水不
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你这明明就是嫉妒
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 人不问他要不要喝水，就说人态度不好
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你也可以去问呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 喂嫉妒？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 只要有人喂，有啥不好
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我有什么好嫉妒的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我去嫉妒一个新手大爷？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你在嫉妒人家那么容易就获得了知识，而你是通过好几年的积累才获得的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我玩了这么多年网游，刚开始的时候新手都认真学习，到最后的新手，直接躺过副本，还各种抱怨
<biubiubiu> 这就是心里不平衡
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 去坑人不说，还说自己没错
<onlylove> 心里不平衡，呵呵
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 认真的新手，我绝对认真带
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这个和网游一个道理
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你是徒弟，师父不欠你装备
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你不愿意带，倒是有人愿意带呀
<lainme> biubiubiu: 马甲菌不是伸手党。他是伸手，你给他，他看都不看就扔掉，然后继续伸手。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 最开始徒弟只求师父带升级，后来的新手，拜师师父要给见面礼，要给套装备，装备不好就上世界挂你，说你小气
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 佛渡有缘人，一个愿打一个愿挨，你看不顺眼不搭理就行，你何必生气呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 当满世界都是这种人的时候呢
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 何必呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 什么何必，别TM打太极
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你不喜欢，不搭理就行，总有人喜欢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 据我所知，目前没人喜欢这种新手大爷
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我玩网游少说10年了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这种新手大爷都是游戏后期出现的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 当满世界都是这种人时难道你不应该高兴吗，都是小白了，你是牛牛呀，再说人家如果没问你，你又何必去生气呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 高兴？呵呵
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 听说过升米恩斗米仇么
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 别人都变成小白了你不该高兴吗
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这就相当于你智商变高了，别人都变低了，
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你每天给人一块钱，只要一天不给，人就会记恨你，你每天打人一顿，只要一天不打，他就会感恩戴德
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 他问你了吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你要是连这个道理都不懂，你还是再混几年再来和我讲话
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还相当玩智商变高了，我智商并没有高，小白智商也没低，他只是想不劳而获
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 国外不是都一直说keep a distance吗，你不喜欢不搭理就行，关他干啥
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 如果你说我嫉妒不劳而获，对，我就嫉妒了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不劳而获的人太多了，你怎么不去和那些富人的儿子去撕逼
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 对，keep a distance，你去和一个苍蝇 keep distance
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我为啥要和人撕逼，人老子努力了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你别管人老子用了什么手段
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 老子努力和儿子有毛关系，人是平等的难道不对吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 人从来就不是平等的，只要有社会就有阶级
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 就算是神，也有神王，是不是？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 所以人生而平等什么的，你梦里慢慢想去
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 既然你也知道不平等，那你还有啥可撕逼的呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 所以我不撕逼二代啊，而且二代并没不劳而获
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 新手大爷就是富二代呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 如果你觉得二代是不劳而获，你不是么？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 新手大爷和富二代没任何可比性
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 人家是人民币玩家，你是屌丝
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 富二代是家里给的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 对不起，魔兽没有人民币玩家
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 而且人民币玩家不需要带
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我和新手大爷没任何关系
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 废话，富二代钱不是家给的，难道是键破烂来的呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 对，富二代是家里给的，那我是新手大爷的家人？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还是我欠新手大爷？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你也说了你和新手大爷没任何关系，那你搭理新手大爷干啥
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 既然都不是，为何我不可以嫉妒他不劳而获
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 热情啊
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 新手大爷和你一分钱关系没有，你有啥看不顺眼的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 想要不劳而获啊
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那你也去做呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我为啥要做我不喜欢的事情
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 去当新手大爷呀，
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我为啥要昧着良心做新手大爷
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 。。。你不愿意做就别做呀，
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那你为何要我做
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 有人愿意做，你有啥不爽的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 三观不正还不准别人喷一副理所当然的样子？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 就比如你不喜欢做新手大爷，我去做新手大爷了，你嫉妒我了，不就是这么回事吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 说真的，嫉妒这个词用的不合适，我觉得用恶心比较合适
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 和你撕了半天才发现
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你这就是没事愿意评判别人，这没意思了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那你忙，别评判我啊
 * onlylove 也曾经是抬杠小能手
<biubiubiu> 我就希望自己能是富二代，我就喜欢去做新手大爷
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 富二代不可耻，新手大爷可耻
<biubiubiu> 我就希望能每夜都有漂亮的小姑娘暖被窝
<biubiubiu> 你能苟同富二代却不能苟同新手大爷，唉
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那你如何看待黑人呢，又懒又暴力还喜欢rape别人还不劳而获
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 黑人值不值得被批判呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你如何看待绿教呢
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 哪个绿教？ 茶党还是伊斯兰？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: msl
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 如果和我没关系我何必去烦扰
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 绿教值不值得被批判呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 黑人和我也没关系
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这个回答你可满意？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 所以呀，和自己没关系，何必烦扰呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不知道你还记得那首小诗不
<biubiubiu> 那首
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 哦，不知道啊，大概是犹太教的？忘了
<biubiubiu> 说真的如果我是欧美那些领导人，早就一炮打过去了，只不过他们都拉不下那个破脸面
<biubiubiu> 可惜我不是，所以这不是我的烦扰
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 呵呵，欧美领导人打过去对他们有何好处？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 图样图森破，骚年
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 闲的慌没事打打炮，有益身心健康
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 有什么能证明有益而不是会肾虚？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 尼禄烧毁罗马对他又有什么好处呢，人家就喜欢这么干而已
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 就是喜欢，没啥别的理由
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 依照你的说法，吸毒有啥好处，就是喜欢，杀人有啥好处，就是喜欢，放火有啥好处，就是喜欢
 * onlylove 睡觉去
 * onlylove 明天上班
<biubiubiu> ok then, 晚安
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/949.html 最有发言权 : 一天莫顿突然对妻子说:"玛丽,我觉得咱们的孩子当中,威利不是我的孩子！ ""你怎么能胡乱猜疑呢?只有他才是你的孩子！ "
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gedit的大小写转换找不到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482088 遇到两个问题，应用系统是16.04LTS 1、首选项》插件，就显示了图中所示的样子，请问该怎么设置一下，让字体能全部显示。 2、我需要英文大小写的转换功能，没有找到。 请指教
<^k^>  ─> ，谢谢。 zz: wnyh — 2016-12-19 10:41
<onlylove> cherrot: 现在哪里高就
<Kves> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15258.html 黑鸡聪明 : 贝蒂:"黑母鸡比白母鸡聪明些,是吗?" 丽提:"你怎么知道?" 贝蒂:"嗨,黑鸡能生白蛋,可是白鸡却生不出黑蛋。"
<ubrl> Kves: ⇪ 黑鸡聪明-ZOL笑话频道
<alvin_rxg> hi, 有谁可以帮我下个法国的文件或者github的文件？杭州速度太慢
<alvin_rxg> 77.2MB 的大小
<alvin_rxg> 另外有啥附近的vps推荐。。只要网速，不需要cpu,men,storage啥的
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 想要什么价格的？
<alvin_rxg> abc_: 价格没概念
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 一般的 $5/mon 大概
<alvin_rxg> 可接受
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 是电信吗？
<alvin_rxg> 或者你有啥一个月的vpn推荐的，我都ok
<alvin_rxg> 目前就三个星期在国内
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 没有……我一直用 gfw.press 的 ss 服务，不是很安全
<alvin_rxg> 呃，我现在就是一个法国服务器带个ss
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 先试试 gfw.press 的 ss? 别用他的那个软件
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 我这里电信体验还算可以
<alvin_rxg> 他服务器在哪里的？
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 不知道，介绍说是“私人光缆”
<alvin_rxg> 好吧，全程加拿大 :-/ 有日本或者香港的嘛……
<alvin_rxg> 法国的 galaxyhostplus 似乎没有其他地区的服务器 :(
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 我这里没了……电信不加国內中转没法用……
<alvin_rxg> 国内中转是啥？
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: define:国内中转 not defined.
<alvin_rxg> 不会说，即使是日本的服务器，电信的也很慢？
<^k^> 新  开源模板库 • 宪法考试试卷模板  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482089 图示：未命名 1.png未命名 2.png zz: zrqlx126 — 2016-12-19 13:10
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 就是在国內买个云主机再转发一遍
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 我这里只有不到 50k/s
<alvin_rxg> @.@
<abc_> 辣鸡电信
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 啥文件
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: udacity 的资料
<alvin_rxg> https://github.com/udacity/ud405
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - udacity/ud405: Code supporting the free Udacity class 2D Game Development with LibGDX.
<alvin_rxg> 假如我现在有国内服务器的话，那是不是法国的服务器也很快？
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 可以中转一下试试
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 第二个问题，怎么给你
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 你没有可以挂靠的地方嘛……
<alvin_rxg> aliyun 的  free trial 是多久……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: tq4e
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 再试下
<alvin_rxg> abc_: gfw.press 不错，虽然ping比法国服务器差，但速度快。很好奇咋做到的。
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 不知道……安全引患也很大
<alvin_rxg> abc_: chrome 强制https，问题不大
<alvin_rxg> 虽然说 tls 也快被破解了……
<abc_> alvin_rxg: O.O 也有道理……有时候我会怀疑这是某组织钓鱼用的
<alvin_rxg> abc_: 钓呗
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu怎么使用新世纪五笔  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482090 我在网上下载了新世纪五笔词库，解压后，在终端sudo nautilus,把wbx.mb和wbpy.mb复制，粘贴替换在usr/share/fcitx/table/目录中，重启后，还是86版，没有用。网上说：将文件中的wbx.mb 复制到~/.conf
<^k^>  ─> ig/fcitx/table 注销或者重启，但是我找不到啊。哪位大神有没有办法帮在下一个忙，最好是 …
<alvin_rxg> 除了那些个有问题的，普通人能有啥见不得人的事
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu怎么使用新世纪五笔  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482092 我在网上下载了新世纪五笔词库，解压后，在终端sudo nautilus,把wbx.mb和wbpy.mb复制，粘贴替换在usr/share/fcitx/table/目录中，重启后，还是86版，没有用。网上说：将文件中的wbx.mb 复制到~/.conf
<^k^>  ─> ig/fcitx/table 注销或者重启，但是我找不到啊。哪位大神有没有办法帮在下一个忙，最好是 …
<alvin_rxg> abc_: http://security.stackexchange.com/a/115764
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ man in the middle - How is it possible to do TLS through proxy without anyone noticing? - Information Security Stack Exchange
<alvin_rxg> This can work only if the client (your browser) accepts the fake certificate as genuine
<abc_> alvin_rxg: O.o 感谢，我读一读
<alvin_rxg> abc_: 就是暂时没啥问题，但我挺关心 tls 的破解的
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 我还从来没观注过……
<alvin_rxg> abc_: https 的 ssl 加密应该是全面停止了吧，都在用  tls 应该
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 不了解……我很菜的
<alvin_rxg> abc_: 那你这么关心某组织干嘛，普通用户能上网就行了  :DD
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 我怕被跨省啊 Orz
<alvin_rxg> 哦~不好好写代码，是在做什么不得了的事呀
<abc_> alvin_rxg: 我还在上学 (瑟瑟发抖
<alvin_rxg> :D
<netsnail_> 为什么台式机的beep不好使呢
<alvin_rxg> echo "\a" ?
<netsnail_> 不响
<netsnail_> echo -e '\a'
<alvin_rxg> 抱歉，我忘掉了怎么测试
<netsnail_> alsamixer里面没有beep
<netsnail_> 我也不懂
<alvin_rxg> netsnail_: 我记得在声音设置里边有 beep 相关的设置的。 alsamixer 没有的话，或许  pulse 有
<netsnail_> 笔记本里有
<netsnail_> 台式没有
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö
<netsnail_> 哦 找到了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • easyBCD硬盘引导安装16.04，安装提示是试用的，单安装过程中没有让我选择试用还是正式的啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482093 刚开始用 easyBCD 安装完成后，发现每次重启Ubuntu安装的软件都没有了，怀疑是安装包问题，后试了其他几个都是包括从官网
<^k^>  ─> 下的， 发现不行后又试着用u盘安装，但实例安装过程报错了，怪怪的，无奈放弃， 再次 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu不能使用apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482094 如题。老是告诉我找不到包，求大佬解答，很急！不能完成lamp的搭建。另外求解怎么看apache是否支持mysql zz: yangyuyu — 2016-12-19 15:11
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice 显示问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482096 多种office都试过了，都存在很多问题，附件zip压缩格式其实就是ogv视频格式，才500k，压缩率非常高，感兴趣的朋友帮看看？ kinds.png libreofficebug.zip zz: tang.zhe — 2016-12-19 16:59
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 纯属口误 : 那天看见表哥牵着一姑娘在路上走,我遇见了就上前打了个招呼。 本来想喊一声"表嫂子"的,一紧张喊成了"骚婊子"………
<memyself> 有人装过tv-maxe吗？能用吗？
<ubunbo> 哈喽大家伙儿
<ubunbo> 小弟最近被一个扯淡的问题折磨了
<ubunbo> 我买了个DELL笔记本
<ubunbo> 声卡是瑞昱的HD声卡
<ubunbo> 由于有时候要用耳机，然后耳机只要不拔出来就重启系统就认不到声卡了。。。。。
<ubunbo> 但是还会响
<ubunbo> 现在是外放耳机都正常的状态，但是没有音量的图标了，在系统中的音量控制也看不到声卡硬件
<ubunbo> 但是音量用终端里面的alsamixer可以调节控制
<ubunbo> 我想问问这是为啥？我要如何把我的图形化音量控制找回来？
<ubunbo> 。。现在都没人在这里聊天了么。。。
<ubunbo> 一年前还挺热闹的啊
<abc_> ....
<ubunbo> = =
<abc_> 这里冷清很久了
<ubunbo> 唉。。。
<ubunbo> 最近开始玩PHP，试了几种IDE，回头发觉还是ubuntu用起来舒服些
<ubunbo> win有些肿。。。而且电脑装了WIN就各种光想玩游戏，哈哈
<ubunbo> NONO，是ubuntu下用java的IDE舒服些
<ubunbo> 不是ubuntu舒服些
<abc_> ubunbo: Orz
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 最近败了个笔记本。。然后出现了一个很扯的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482097 最近入了一发dell的燃7000 4800大洋，声卡是瑞昱的HD方案 系统装的win10+ubuntu双系统，平常用的是ubuntu，win10作为补充 ubuntu版本是16.04 然后某一天插着耳机关机的，第二天早
<memyself> 有人装过tv-maxe吗？能用吗？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sJGIYnm6AAO4dcU3tasAALrKgIt7LYAA7iN813.jpg 史上第一个网购的人
 * alanchen 
<alanchen> hi
<ubrl> alanchen:点点点.  22:24
<Zoe1997> list
<iMadper> ...
<wuming> 这是测试信息
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 为何关闭了CPU节能技术之后反而频率降低?(没有出现过热之类的异常)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482099 为何关闭了CPU节能技术之后反而频率降低?(没有出现过热之类的异常) 为何开启C1E,SpeedStep后CPU的频率是2803(governor为performance),关掉之后就是2792.955? 好像起
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.10安装droidcam有法子吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482101 ubuntu 16.10安装droidcam有法子吗？ PPA上貌似只有15.04的原。 笔记本摄像头比较懒。 想试试手机的。 zz: KOSKERS — 2016-12-20 9:16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.10更新时出现没有公钥，请大神指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482102 各位大神，我在用intel-graphics-update-tool 安装intel显卡驱动的时候 会出现一个no_public key的错误。 在用sudo apt update 更新库的时候会弹出来以下信息： snow@snow-Vostro-14
<^k^>  ─> 00:~$ sudo apt update [sudo] snow 的密码： 对不起，请重试。 [sudo] snow 的密码： 命中:1 http://mirr …
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 早
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 在线词典网站播放不了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482103 ubuntu12.04 lts 安装什么，才可以播放？ zz: ubenglish — 2016-12-20 10:34
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.10更新时出现没有公钥，请大神指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482104 各位大神，我在用intel-graphics-update-tool 安装intel显卡驱动的时候 会出现一个no_public key的错误。 在用sudo apt update 更新库的时候会弹出来以下信息： snow@snow-Vostro-14
<^k^>  ─> 00:~$ sudo apt update [sudo] snow 的密码： 对不起，请重试。 [sudo] snow 的密码： 命中:1 http://mirr …
<onlylove> docker 真tmd纠结
<onlylove> 搞定hub，还有个image等着你
<onlylove> 方校长千秋万代一统江湖
<onlylove> nyfair牛牛呢，我受不了了，我要去魔都混
<netsnail> b85m-g wol没法用，谁有经验
<onlylove> 网络唤醒，要这么高大上的功能……
<netsnail> 网站也开启了wake on
<netsnail> 网卡
<netsnail> 方便搞事情
<onlylove> 你用的是wol线么
<netsnail> wol线是什么东西
<netsnail> b85m-g我看也支持，集成网卡也支持
<netsnail> 但是wol不成功
<onlylove> 刚脑袋短路了，现在的网卡不用wol线，那是老古董
<iMadper> onlylove: docker早就支持代理了啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 下载什么的都不叫事儿啊
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早.
<ooOO_OOoo> ima
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 早
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 这么早上班
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 伐开心啊.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 局势好tm逆风
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 为嘛
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 还没呢啊, 一会儿吃了饭再上班
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 3路高低被破？！
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 还不是公司重组的事情
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 对啊, 对方都有超级兵了, 然后我方大carry给退了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我一个三号位, 不知道怎么破啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 果断投降，然后去对面
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: lol~ 对面carry特别多, 根本不要我啊
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 这是阶级斗争, 我跟对方不是一个阶级的啊
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 无产阶级投降, 就能加入资产阶级了?????
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 哪儿有这好事儿?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 不是用队伍让你去当老板么
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 崔老板怎么说啊?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 对了，还说给你说下呢。。 我们组目前没有hc了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 昂.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 那我去投apple好了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 现在这边只有虚拟化在招sqe
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: apple前些天hr找我, 我给拒了.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我真是个智障.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你这是3号位当多了，没有大哥的大局观了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 的找个对位去打打1号位
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 那会儿谁能想到啊
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 1号位哪儿需要大局观. 4/5号位才需要
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 1号位别死找机会刷钱就行了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 4/5号位选择太多, 需要了解局势
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 对啊，不就是要有刷钱的大局观么
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我刷不到钱啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 4，5号位就是给大哥当子弹的
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 所以说嘛，你的多打打1号位，培养下刷钱的技能
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 好.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 吃饭去了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: .
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 下午再扯皮
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我下班就11点了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 晚上11点？！
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 恩, 我现在跟老外时间上班
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 的，我今晚9点到10:30开会，晚上还能扯一会
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 屌
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 晚上开会是跟rh高层开啊
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 你英语这么好了?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 毛，只是更新下状态，又不需要讨论啥的
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 好歹能读呢
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 再说哥最近还报了哥1x1的英语培训班呢
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 上次被你司的HR给羞辱了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 不扯了，吃饭去了。 一会组会
<onlylove> iMadper: 代理不是问题，问题是复杂而又纠结的vmware网络
<onlylove> iMadper: docker官方的image在vmware的网络这边不干活，在vmware的guest网络里面好好的
<onlylove> iMadper: 靠，又挂了，我去切换下网络，vmware的guest网络老师掉线
<iMadper> .
<danzizi> 這裏沒人
<danzizi> 桑心
<abc_> ...
<abc_> 你好，人类
<onlylove> iMadper: 回来了，可以稍微省心点
<danzizi> 草
<iMadper> onlylove: .
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席lunch吃的啥
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 恩，你不lunch去？
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 我都lunch回来了，都几点了
<iMadper> ...
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 没法，一会开会。 只能2口吃完饭
<onlylove> iMadper: urllib2怎么解析js，好像默认直接把js文件拖回来了
<iMadper> onlylove: JS or json?
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 你们打dota那阵子我在lunch
<onlylove> iMadper: java scripts，json的话我就不问了
<iMadper> onlylove: no idea.
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 超级兵上高，坚持了一会。--_--
 * iMadper sogou pinyin hang again
<danzizi> 新版xorg 完勝 wayland
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我的sogou今天hang了5次了，自从f22升到f25后
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/17109.html 他的耳朵在我衣兜里 : 伊凡鼻子流着血回到家里。他妈妈问,"发生了什么事?" "一个男孩咬了我一口,"伊凡说。 "再见到他你能认出来吗?"妈妈问。 "他走到哪里我都能认出他,"伊凡说。"他的耳朵还在我衣兜里呢。"
<iMadper> dantmnf: 新版是哪个版本?
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 都25了啊? 默认wayland了啊?
<onlylove> 茸茸就在这channel，你们这么频繁的hang，赶紧push他啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我22就是用的sogou，所以没有换。现在发现是个坑
<iMadper> onlylove: 算啦, 让他清闲点儿吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=50795
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 怀孕改变女性大脑至少两年
<iMadper> onlylove: 我倒是没这么在乎.
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以我不用sougo，fcitx或者ibus凑合能用，不崩才是好软件
<onlylove> 原来一孕傻三年是有依据的
<iMadper> onlylove: 是啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我老婆本来就傻, 我还是别要孩子了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你可以先把她弄聪明点，你还年轻，有时间，不像我们这些上年纪的，说起来土豪马消失多久了
<iMadper> onlylove: 智商又不能通过性传播
<onlylove> iMadper: 我有说让你通过性让她变聪明么
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就没别的办法了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我跪搓衣板也没办法让她变聪明
<onlylove> iMadper: 已婚人士的烦恼？
<iMadper> onlylove: 这没啥烦恼的啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 老婆让跪就归啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: 让上交工资卡就上交啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 这有啥烦恼的?
<onlylove> iMadper: 下次和你媳妇建议，让她买几个amd的CPU
<onlylove> iMadper: 你这难度太小没压力
<iMadper> yuning: 于老板, 你上周五请假是谁批准的啊?
<yuning> iMadper, 这我还真忘了, 好像都没有被批准, 我查一下
<iMadper> yunfan: 昂.
<iMadper> yuning: 昂.
<iMadper> yuning: pcm说找不到我. lol
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu的虚拟机怎么查看主板等型号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482105 我安装的ubuntu虚拟机怎么查看它的配置，有办法修改配置参数吗。谢谢 zz: xiake003 — 2016-12-20 13:55
<violetzijing> iMadper, you're being watched
<yuning> iMadper, 我的被批准了, 但是没显示是谁批的, 也没显示我的 line manager 是谁
<yuning> iMadper, 啊, 我的 manager 显示为 TBA (FORMERLY JOEY ZHENG)
<yuning> iMadper, 那难怪. 不过至少我这边可以看到你在 colleagues 里
<iMadper> yunfan: 好像pending状态的, 到日子还不approve就自动approve
<iMadper> violetzijing: by you?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 你正在被做成表。#译自英文#
<iMadper> violetzijing: 还有过去式?
<yuning> iMadper, 我通过搜索功能也能找到你
<onlylove> iMadper: 你已被做成表
<yuning> iMadper, 其实是 pcm 已经被开了, LOL
<onlylove> iMadper: 这好像是完成时
<yuning> iMadper, 你被表了
<yunfan> iMadper: 啥?>
<onlylove> yunfan: 他只是单纯的回错人了
<iMadper> yunfan: 没事儿, 你跟 yuning 前三个字母一样...
<iMadper> yunfan: 快换成jyf
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个有认证 jyf没有认证
<onlylove> yunfan: group一下不行？
<onlylove> yunfan: 北京没法呆了，我要去别处，今早上能见度不超过5米
<yunfan> onlylove: 不想折腾
<yunfan> onlylove: 来摩都
<yunfan> onlylove: 或者去杭州 杭州河南人特别多 所以并不排斥北方人
<onlylove> yunfan: 河南人……我说点啥好，杭州的井盖都塑料的么
<yunfan> onlylove: 别这样
<iMadper> lol
<iMadper> 这地域黑
<onlylove> yunfan: 我见过的河南人太少，不予评价
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是觉得你山东人来黑河南人不太合适而已  不过这个略过 你要不要南下呢
<iMadper> 南下直接去深圳啦
<iMadper> 毕竟几乎全年无雾霾
<onlylove> yunfan: 暂时没想法，北京这边其实挺安逸，如果不考虑工资
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果上海有类似条件（主要是房租），有工作的话，其实也没啥，反正一个人，到哪都一样
<violetzijing> (°Д°)
<iMadper> violetzijing: 伐开心啊少年
<violetzijing> iMadper, 喝好气啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 喝了还是气啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 没事，人总有那么五六十年是要吃屎度过的
<yunfan> onlylove: 就我最近看租房 上海租房条件虽然也恶劣 但是比北京好点
<yunfan> onlylove: 另外就是因为高楼多 地铁时间短点
<MangHuoEr> yuning: 那你请假是先问了 pcm ？
<yuning> MangHuoEr, 对, 我之前在那个邮件里和 pcm 聊过
<MangHuoEr> yuning: 哦哦哦哦哦哦
<haive> 人呢
<iMadper> haive: .
<yuning> MangHuoEr, 不过现在看来发了休假请求后 ping 一下 pcm 可能比较保险
<iMadper> yuning: 记不记得我找你帮我看过一个python的ssl的错误?
<haive> 第一次玩这
<haive> 咱们有社区网站吗
<yuning> iMadper, 记得
<iMadper> yuning: MangHuoEr: jeanie正在改
<haive> 群呢
<iMadper> yuning: MangHuoEr: 晚点儿再请假
<MangHuoEr> yuning: .
<violetzijing> (°Д°)
<iMadper> yuning: 我现在add-apt-repo也报同样的错误.
<happyaron> 怎么这里被你们几个占领了……
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 为啥
<MangHuoEr> happyaron: 谁啊
<violetzijing> 机器起不来了，电源坏掉了(°Д°)
<onlylove> happyaron: 什么叫占领
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 正在改hr系统啊.
<yuning> iMadper, 你这边证书有问题吧
<iMadper> yunfan: 什么的证书有问题?
<violetzijing> happyaron, 我们就是简单地sync一下日常
<iMadper> yunfan: ca?
<onlylove> happyaron: 这本来就他们几个在水，
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看首席的输入法挂了好几次 madper的也挂了好几次，都不想打扰你
<yuning> iMadper, 比如 /etc/ssl/certs/ 下的某个/些
<happyaron> hhh
<happyaron> 搜狗的cpu 100%可算找到fix了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪马结婚以后不来了，不然还得多一个输入法每天挂的
<violetzijing> happyaron, 赶紧修NM啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 233
<iMadper> happyaron, 赶紧修NM啊
<haive> 朋友，你什么工作啊@onlylove
<happyaron> violetzijing: 奶妈的新一轮SRU刚传上去
<yuning> iMadper, 试着重装几个包吧, ca-certificates, ssl-cert
<haive> 怎么没人鸟我啊
<iMadper> yuning: 正在重装
<happyaron> iMadper: applet的还没整
<violetzijing> happyaron, NM烦求的很啊
<happyaron> violetzijing: 我也很烦啊，让 BinLi 出马吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 这得pcm点头, BinLi 才能出马
<iMadper> yuning: doesn't work
<happyaron> iMadper: 那还不容易
<iMadper> yuning: hmmmm
<iMadper> happyaron: 当然不容易了
<onlylove> haive: 网站在topic里面，ubuntu中文论坛
<happyaron> iMadper: 现在PCM和YC俩人都追着我要NM更新
<violetzijing> 阿蓉钦点了
<yuning> iMadper, hmm, 估计也不会这么简单
<happyaron> 我可以说需要binli配合咯
<iMadper> happyaron: 去说啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 你去试试去
<haive> 哦哦，，，第一次玩这聊天室，，有点小激动啊
<violetzijing> happyaron, 阿蓉去跟 pcm 钦点
<happyaron> iMadper: 现在phonedations来帮忙，暂时不需要binli
<iMadper> yuning: 恩...
<happyaron> 让 yuning 和 BinLi 大哥都歇歇吧。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 那你们倒是快点儿修啊. cc violetzijing MangHuoEr
<yuning> happyaron, 哈?
<violetzijing> 2333
<happyaron> iMadper: 懒
<happyaron> yuning: 蛤？
<iMadper> happyaron, 哈?
<violetzijing> happyaron, 懒是要被挂起来的（
<happyaron> iMadper: 没你啥事
<happyaron> violetzijing: 都是你把机器弄坏的
<onlylove> violetzijing: 怎么个挂法，挂哪里，树上么
<violetzijing> happyaron, 我无辜啊
<happyaron> violetzijing: 反正在你手上起不来的
<violetzijing> onlylove, 挂公告上（并不合适
<onlylove> happyaron: 他把机器弄坏了？让他赔
<iMadper> violetzijing: 改公告吧
<violetzijing> 怂，不敢
<onlylove> iMadper: 那什么，fujitsu的u747能买不，说是2017 1st qr上市
<iMadper> violetzijing: 要你何用?
<violetzijing> 对物理上能接触的人，我都抱有敬畏之心
<iMadper> onlylove: 没关注了.
<happyaron> 233
<violetzijing> 万一哪天谁送我一个三星
<violetzijing> ˊ_>ˋ
<iMadper> violetzijing: 那你就转送给我.
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在买u904感觉亏啊
<iMadper> onlylove: ä¹°x1 5th
<iMadper> onlylove: 窄边框14寸
<onlylove> 靠，这月不知道怎么花了那么多钱
<violetzijing> onlylove, X1 吼啊
<onlylove> 还不上了要
<MangHuoEr> happyaron: 那个 wpa 的bug 会修嘛
<MangHuoEr> 会有人修吗
<violetzijing> （裸贷！
<onlylove> violetzijing: 现在在用t430，感觉一般般，想找个fujitsu摸摸看 cc iMadper
<yunfan> onlylove: 等他老婆怀孕会来的
<onlylove> violetzijing: 裸你妹，我现在特后悔去找那种子
<iMadper> yuning: 修好了
<MangHuoEr> 好像我掉线了
<yuning> iMadper, how?
<violetzijing> onlylove, iMadper 我这种穷人就只会买个粉色的笔记本
<iMadper> yuning: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2113326   最下面的答案.
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  add-apt-repository always fails with ssl error - 12.04
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 并没有
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: iMadper 用的可不是 fujisu
<iMadper> onlylove: 我用的一台垃圾p50
<onlylove> violetzijing: 粉色的？
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 他用的是 thinkstation 啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 外加一台垃圾x1 4rh
<violetzijing> onlylove, 必须粉色啊
<iMadper> s/rh/th/
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 蛐蛐thinkstation，我脚底下还踩着dell t5610呢
<yuning> iMadper, 所以看来确实是证书的问题, 不过要用正确的方式重装
<onlylove> violetzijing: asus？
<iMadper> yuning: "暴力的"方式重装
<yuning> iMadper, LOL
<abc_> 一年多没见过这里这么水了
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: wpa啥bug？
<iMadper> abc_: 因为我销声匿迹好久了
<abc_> iMadper: 233333
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥时候我提到wpa的bug了?
<onlylove> iMadper: MangHuoEr 问茸茸的
<iMadper> onlylove: 她们说的是nm的bug 吧?
<iMadper> onlylove: wpa的找我, nm的找蓉蓉
<happyaron> MangHuoEr: 给bug号
<onlylove> iMadper: nm阿，好像那个我不用……lxde挺好的
<happyaron> 我自己用0.9.x系列的nm，没遇到啥bug
<happyaron> 可是ubuntu都1.2 1.4的
<happyaron> 各种悲剧啊
<onlylove> happyaron: sid最新的kernel是啥现在
<onlylove> happyaron: 我怕万一哪天买了新本子，kernel驱动不起来
<iMadper> onlylove: 别担心, 买了放在仓库里吃灰半年再用, 就不会有驱动问题了.   cc happyaron
<onlylove> iMadper: 你说的好有道理
<iMadper> onlylove: 必须的.
<happyaron> onlylove: sid是4.8.15，exp里4.9
<iMadper> happyaron: 16.04啥时候上4.9?
<iMadper> happyaron: 我要新的tcp拥塞控制算法
<onlylove> iMadper: 自己compile
<iMadper> onlylove: 不用, 有mainline ppa. 但是我想要官方的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 官方的更稳么
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 不会的不会的
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 你就放心买 x1
<onlylove> iMadper: 我想了半天终于想起一件事，忘了是要问你还是问茸茸了
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: t430体验很糟糕
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 不想买tp了
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 虽然是公司发的
<onlylove> iMadper: 好像是和systemd有关系
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 我刚修好一个 x1 5th 启动不起来的 bug
<iMadper> onlylove: 别把屎盆子往systemd上扣啊..
<happyaron> iMadper: 问kernel的人咯
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: p720 要不要抱回家一台？
<happyaron> 我还等debian的backport呢
<happyaron> MangHuoEr: 给我找一台测试机，明天去拿。。。
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 啥配置?
<happyaron> MangHuoEr: 给alex和gabriel说了……
<iMadper> happyaron: newton那么好的机器, 你都留不住!
<onlylove> iMadper: 是这样的，好像/etc/default/docker的配置不起作用，在1604里面，别的distro没试过，但是/etc/systemd/system/docker.service.d里面添加conf或者编辑docker.service都可以 cc happyaron
<happyaron> iMadper: 没办法。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 没用过docker
<onlylove> iMadper: 我有扣么，systemd有问题还不准挑刺了
<iMadper> onlylove: 本来就不起作用啊.
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 还没到，不知道具体peizhi
<iMadper> onlylove: systemd管理之后就是要用 /etc/systemd/system/docker.service.d 的
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 应该差不了啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 靠，不起作用扔那误导人啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 去找docker的官方人员啊, 人家就这么说的
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 起不来的bug……我不要一个三天两头出问题的机器
<iMadper> onlylove:  <onlylove> MangHuoEr: t430体验很糟糕   说的就是这个????
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是
<iMadper> onlylove: 那你说个毛
<onlylove> iMadper: t430有时候会突然卡一下
<iMadper> onlylove: 垃圾硬盘.
<MangHuoEr> happyaron: 现在笔记本荒啊
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 但是配置高啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 四年前的机器, 卡不是正常嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我啥时候说t430体验不好是因为docker了，你上下文分析能力太强了
<happyaron> MangHuoEr: T_T
<fe1fan> ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 这一下就是5S+
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你说跟systemd有关, 然后就马上说了个systemd相关的问题.
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 我的5s刚用了三年, 怎么就开始卡了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我4年前的东芝还活蹦乱跳的呢
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 你好歹用的 nvme 的硬盘啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我看一下这硬盘去
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 写速度没有 1G 的硬盘没法用的 cc iMadper
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 是的.
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 内存起码也得30G
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 不然还好意思叫笔记本?
<onlylove> manufacturer没写是谁……
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 不过还是别拉仇恨了. 毕竟很快被开除了就又要用回垃圾本了
<netsnail> 笔记本小红点为什么不加一个click功能
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 说出来不怕你笑话，我的那个垃圾本早送人了
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: x230
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 我上学用的本还在呢
<violetzijing> onlylove, 啊是啊，华硕的粉色
<violetzijing> iMadper, wpa 有个 bug
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 如果是开除, 我就买新的.  如果是离职, 我就用那个d4牌笔记本.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 找编程语言.
<violetzijing> iMadper, 那就不管
<iMadper> violetzijing: 那就不管呗.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我懒得修
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 用惯了 x1 我怕用不回去烂本了
<onlylove> 没地方发现硬盘型号很郁闷
<violetzijing> 我上大学的时候的本，是梅红色的！
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 毛病!
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 给你惯得!
<violetzijing> 娇嗔
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 饿几天就好了
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 我在上家用的 X230 啊……但是还有同事用更烂的……Dell D630
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我再想那4200M的机器要不要换，毕竟还能用一阵子，新笔记本都是低压U
<onlylove> violetzijing: d630?
<violetzijing> onlylove, 那可是09年的高级商用本
<violetzijing> onlylove, 直到2016年，还有人在用……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的本就是标压啊
<onlylove> violetzijing: 我还在想是哪个d630,果然是那个
<iMadper> onlylove: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1535M v5 @ 2.90GHz
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是标压性能还是很垃圾啊.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那也比低压好啊
<onlylove> iMadper: ultrabook没标压的吧，不然散热压不住
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就没有了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 问题是, 几年前也没有ultrabook啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 要不你体验下y或者coreM
<iMadper> onlylove: 我用了两年atom
<onlylove> iMadper: mba好久了吧
<iMadper> onlylove: mba不叫ultrabook啊, 没贴标啊.
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要这么说，lenovo u310倒是贴了，问题是那重量大概大于2个MBA
<iMadper> onlylove: 多重?
<iMadper> onlylove: mba一点儿也不轻啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 和常规13差不多
<iMadper> onlylove: 常规13哪儿有两个mba那么重???????
<iMadper> onlylove: 常规13以前都是2kg以下啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 1.6，和MBA差不多，为啥我当时就觉得那么沉呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 我点知?
<violetzijing> onlylove, 纤弱
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在去公司都背 p50这种移动工作站, 单肩背
<onlylove> iMadper: 疯了……我原来14的大概2.5的，单肩2小时感觉很累
<iMadper> onlylove: 还好吧.
<onlylove> 这硬盘在设备管理器里面没型号，crystaldiskinfo也看不出
<iMadper> sudo smartctl  -a /dev/sda   ^^ onlylove
<onlylove> iMadper: windows
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 升级了4.9kernel和375的nvidia驱动.
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 重启会不会死很惨?
<MangHuoEr> 不会
<MangHuoEr> 375 很好啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 会
<onlylove> 不会死很惨，会死十分惨
<iMadper> ... ...
<onlylove> violetzijing: asus那个本子怎么说呢，觉得哪里怪怪的
<iMadper> 那我试试看
<violetzijing> onlylove, 没有单独的 home end pgup pgdn 我不高兴
<onlylove> violetzijing: 虽然说和水果MBA是一个模子出来的
<onlylove> violetzijing: 你知足吧，看acer S7 更惨
<violetzijing> onlylove, 嘛嘛，反正都是要用外接键盘的
<violetzijing> 233
<onlylove> violetzijing: 你有啥好键盘，大F还是HHKB
<violetzijing> onlylove, 我用三年前买的 NOPPOO 的键盘
<violetzijing> onlylove, 没发现其他好用的键盘，静电容太薄膜了
<onlylove> violetzijing: mid?
<violetzijing> onlylove, 啥？
<onlylove> violetzijing: noppoo mid
<violetzijing> onlylove, noppoo mini choc
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i4223734   bbr还不错.
<qwertRandom> anyone?
<iMadper> .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/747.html 代表夫人 : 在一次自助餐会上,年轻的妻子对丈夫说:"你已经第四次去拿冰淇淋了,难道你不难为情吗?"丈夫说:"'为什么要难为情?我每次都告诉他们,我是作为你的代表去拿的……"
<yuning> MangHuoEr, https://github.com/ModDota/Dota2AIFramework
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - ModDota/Dota2AIFramework: General Framework for Dota 2 AI Competitions
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助：win10 和 ubuntu双系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482107 现有系统：win10，以uefi模式安装的 ubuntu 14.04 32位是以传统模式安装的，引导器选择整个硬盘 但是每次切换系统要进bios选择uefi模式还是传统模式 怎样能把引导器安装到其他分区并能成功引导 怎样
<^k^>  ─> 能让切换系统简单点 zz: zaixi — 2016-12-20 17:37
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu 16 有时无法关机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482108 关机时会黑屏 只能用reisub大法。 zz: manami5 — 2016-12-20 18:10
<happyaron> violetzijing: 你们说的wpa_supplicant的bug是哪个
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 安装Gstreamer？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482109 ubuntu12.04 lts 安装命令？ zz: ubenglish — 2016-12-20 19:14
<jin7> kde怎么关闭崩溃报告?
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 哪个高手看看这个如何打patch  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482110 如题， 这个是mupdf的patch，原版是不可以连续看文档的，必须一页一页的来， 然后又网友告诉我，在git上面有这么一个补丁，于是我就弄下来了， 但是patch总是不成功，哪个高手看看。 这个据
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • kde经常崩溃, 怎么禁用错误报告程序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482111 kde经常崩溃, 怎么禁用错误报告程序 zz: jin7 — 2016-12-20 19:49
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 求助！Ubuntu16.04入门教程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482113 刚刚安装双系统，win7和Ubuntu16.04,但是对Ubuntu都不懂，有没有教程指导之类的链接什么的，可以发一下不，想熟悉一下 zz: lintingting — 2016-12-20 20:46
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • Vim 神级配置，提升逼格的利器!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482117 https://github.com/wsdjeg/DotFiles 另外推荐一个在vim里面聊QQ以及微信的插件： https://github.com/vim-chat/vim-chat zz: wsdjeg — 2016-12-20 22:18
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-21
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 为何sensors里"Core 0"的温度总是比"Core 1"高?(CPU是E5500)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482119 为何sensors里"Core 0"的温度总是比"Core 1"高?(CPU是E5500) 例如: Code: Every 1.0s: sensors                                     Wed Dec 21 04:49:28 2016 coretemp-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter
<^k^>  ─> Core 0:       +59.0°C  (high = +76.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) Core 1:       +51.0°C  (high = +76.0°C, crit …
<violetzijing> happyaron, Ubuntu 这边并没有发现 bug，是 wpasupplicant 在多次 S3 之后就起不来了的问题（然后就得不到 SSID
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小姑娘上茅房 : 小小姑娘清早起床,提起裤子上茅房。茅房有人敲不开门,就快拉出来。小小姑娘抬头张望,四处无人！就蹲在大路旁,刚刚蹲下对面来人,是位老大妈。 大妈笑着向她走过来,跟着递过来一张纸,小小姑娘脸红忙说:不要了。谁知仔细一看罚款单100元！！！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 软件更新器的下载框变很矮，这个东西能重置或者重装么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482122 另外我是home挂载在主目录以外的地方，重装了一次系统，输入法里就出现了好几个灰色选项，我不会去，也没搜出来解决办法。 这俩问题求个助
<^k^>  ─> 。 zz: vooum — 2016-12-21 10:10
<yunfan> fua
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最伤感的一句话 : 一个胖子遇见另一个胖子,最伤感的一句话是什么? 答:哥们儿,你这衣服在哪儿买的,这么合身?
<yunfan> Relaed: 难得看到你上线！！！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求推荐：ubuntu上可以显示歌词的音乐播放器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482125 平时很少听歌，也没安装音乐播放器，近来想听听，求软件名 求推荐：ubuntu上可以显示歌词的音乐播放器 zz: 九天星 — 2016-12-21 13:25
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 多网段配置失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482126 　　为了访问其他网段，开机设置了下ifconfig eth0:99 xxx:xxx:xxx:xxx.然后突然悲剧的发现ping 不通其他９９网段的机器了。。。前段时间可以。昨晚关机后就不行了。求助 zz: feinieks — 2016-12-21 15:4
<^k^>  ─> 3
<WhatsGoingOn1> imtxc: 早.
<WhatsGoingOn1> imtxc: irccloud超级好用.
<WhatsGoingOn1> imtxc: 50 usd /year
<imtxc> WhatsGoingOn1: 是嘛，这么贵
<imtxc> 能报销么
<WhatsGoingOn1> MangHuoEr: 能吧...
<WhatsGoingOn1> MangHuoEr: 这有啥不能的?
<WhatsGoingOn1> MangHuoEr: 或者我试试看slack去.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14 远程登录windows10有什么好的软件么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482127 各位好，我想用ubuntu14远程登录win10，我希望达到的效果是，我在操作ubuntu机器的同时，相当于直接操作win10，而不是另开一个桌面进程，我在ubuntu机器上对win10的改动，win10连一个
<^k^>  ─> 显示器可以直接同步看到。请问各位有什么好的软件可以做到这一点么。谢谢 zz: sh42 — …
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  17:01
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 还是在办公室台式机上面的 irssi 加了插件靠谱
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: znc-push 不知道什么原因，很容易丢消息
<d0048> ...
<d0048>  crossover自带的QQ版本好多,该用哪个？
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 不晓得.
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: tg插件的问题把
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 自己写一个呗?
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 最好是双向, 能回复的
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 或者直接买irc cloud
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 不是 tg 的问题
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 这才是最靠谱的.
<MangHuoEr> 贵啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: push插件的问题
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 我测试了，至少 push 这个功能本身没问题，不管到 pushover, pushbullet, tg 都没问题
<MangHuoEr> 现在遇到的问题看起来是收到消息之后，他没有做 push 的动作
<abc_> 直接用 matrix 怎么样
<MangHuoEr> 也有可能是 znc 根据客户端的状态来决定是不是推送， 如果一直有活跃的客户端，就不 push
<happyaron> MangHuoEr: https://github.com/happyaron/dotfiles/tree/master/.irssi/scripts
<ubrl> ⇪ f: dotfiles/.irssi/scripts at master · happyaron/dotfiles · GitHub
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不用消毒 : 顾客:你们这餐具是不是总也不消毒? 店员:从来没装过毒品,消的什么毒！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • PING？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482130 Code: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ping  www.xxx.com PING www.zhihu.com (77.88.200.80) 56(84) bytes of data. ping一个网站，终端输出只有一行。 firefox，也浏览不了这个网站。 说明什么情况？ zz: ipubuntu — 2016-12-21 19:24
<cushyi> 123
<zwindl> 456
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 网站用什么方法检测firefox版本？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482133 fireofx原版本是：11.0 现在，更改为更高版本。 (有些网站，firefox版本过低，不能浏览！) 怎样更改firefox参数，使网站检测firefox版本更高？ zz: ipubuntu — 2016-12-21 19:52
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice行号问题：设置起始编号后，后面的段如何自动连续编号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482134 已经清楚如何添加行号和如何让行号重新计数。现在的问题是例如 b文档有若干段，行号301开始连续编行号，而后段自动连续编号。不用在
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.04 • 17.04会默认unity8吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482135 有人用过每日构建版吗？怎么样了？ 16.10切换到unity8，什么都没有，就一个内置浏览器。 zz: haime — 2016-12-21 22:30
<atai> 大家好，有用dokuwiki的兄弟吗？我在install.php安装成功了，但打开doku.php,是空白页面。
<iMadper`> madper: ...
<iMadper> iMadper: test
<WhatsGoingOn1> iMadper: test
<WhatsGoingOn1> testagain
<lihaha> WhatsGoingOn1: testthird
<WhatsGoingOn1> lihaha: lol
<WhatsGoingOn1> iMadper: What's going on.
<qwertRandom> 1
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 【演示】3DNes模擬器於Linux（將FC遊戲變立體）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482137 object 3DNes是一款FC模擬器，能夠為2D的任天堂紅白機遊戲加上深度，而變成3D的模樣，支援Linux、MAc、Windows三平台。 官方網址： https://geod.itch.io/3dnes zz: xenomorph0525 — 2016-
<^k^>  ─> 12-22 3:41
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-22
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • dig？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482138 dig +trace zhihu.com 终端输出网站:www.zhihu.com的ip地址（183.232.90.141）。 可以ping通。 为什么firefox浏览不了呢？ zz: ipubuntu — 2016-12-22 9:01
<WhatsGoingOn1> iMadper: wefaw
<WhatsGoingOn1> iMadper: this time?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu下怎样安装软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482139 我目前灰两种安装软件的方法，一个是点击软件中心中某个软件，然后进行安装；另外一个是在终端输入：sudo apt-get install 软件名（如Shutter），在这里我惊奇的发现有些两个单词名字的
<DanShark> hello
<ubrl> DanShark:点点点.  12:00
<DanShark> 我在用input子系统和i2c驱动框架的时候， 遇到了一个传感器有2个i2c地址的情况, 我不知道如何写 ， 请指教
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 肖像画家 : 某先生终于成名了,于是他把一位画家请到家里来。"我请您来不为别的,想请您为我画幅肖像,希望您尽力捕捉我的神态。"画家紧盯着这位先生面相瞧了一阵,叹息道:"对不起！我不是画漫画的。"
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 这条命令的输出重定向到less终端就回显消失,重定向到vim就正常?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482140 Code: #执行这个命令lxterminal就没有回显了 mplayer -identify -frames 5 -endpos 0 -vo null 1.flv |less #执行这个命令貌似一切正常 mplayer -identify -frames 5 -endpos 0 -vo null 1.flv |vi
<^k^>  ─> m - zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-22 13:21
<onlylove> iMadper: ssl certificate chain bundle那个顺序是啥你知道不
<WhatsGoingOn1> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn1: c++和python咋样
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn1: 说的是你这俩语言的能力
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双显卡笔记本安装ubuntu16双系统出现黑屏，nomodeset无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482142 我的电脑在出厂时预装了win10家庭版，应该是通过uefi安装的 自身是双显卡系统，intel hd graphics 530和N卡gtx 1060 现在我想再装一个ubuntu16的双系统，也用uefi模式安装，
<^k^>  ─> 进入grub界面后点击install ubuntu/try ubuntu/check disk选项均直接黑屏，无反应，只能强制关机 …
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • XML有无续行符?openbox设置绑定命令太长时不方便  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482143 XML有无续行符?openbox设置绑定命令太长时不方便 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-22 15:25
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何通过命令行启动一个sftp远程文件夹，并连接过去？(不是ssh过去)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482144 我意思是ubuntu资源管理器那不是有个Connect to Server 功能吗？ 把sftp远程文件夹模拟成自己本地的文件夹。 然后计算机中就有这样一个文件地址：/run/user/1000/
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • [求助] ubuntu 1604 命令行翻-墙问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482145 我想用 囗囗囗囗囗囗 来 翻- 墙 我在127.0.0.1：1094 上开了shadowsocks, 是保证通的 然后 /etc/囗囗囗囗囗囗.conf 里的配置： server = 127.0.0.1 server_type = 5 server_port = 1094 然后输入命令 囗囗囗囗囗
<^k^>  ─> 囗 firefox 还是只能进国内网站。。。 看其他教程也都是这样子就能翻了。。求助坛友 zz …
<iMadper> onlylove: 不会c++. python能读能改
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是不了解python的生态.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我能写的, 只有c/go/ruby/perl
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你不把manghuoer放到你的highlight list里面?
<MangHuoEr> MangHuoEr: 我没有在 freenode 上面配置 znc-push 啊
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: ^
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 昂.
<onlylove> iMadper: 还想把你卖给vmware，看来你不让卖
<iMadper> onlylove: vmware离我家太远了
<iMadper> onlylove: 过去俩小时, 回来俩小时...
<onlylove> iMadper: 可以WFH
<iMadper> onlylove: 这么好啊?
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个职位不确定，不过有vpn，wfh应该没问题吧
<iMadper> onlylove: wfh从来不是个技术难题. 但是个管理难题
<iMadper> onlylove: 有vpn但是不允许wfh的公司多了
<onlylove> iMadper: 这边应该是可以的，我记得两年前是可以的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我在rh的时候rh也是可以的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 后来慢慢政策收紧
<^k^> 新  华北校区 • 华北科技学院前来报道！！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482146 [color=#000080] [/color] [size=200] [/size] zz: wang161x — 2016-12-22 16:36
<iMadper> onlylove: 这都说不好.
<iMadper> onlylove: 得看JD上写的是office based还是home based
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过就算wfh, 我水平也不够啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: sigh...
<violetzijing> iMadper, 什么，rh 不让 wfh 了？
<onlylove> iMadper: 会写C的话，帮忙写个键盘firmware？
<iMadper> violetzijing: 以前我们组wfh的后来不许了. qe大老板是说整个qe部门不让了..
<violetzijing> iMadper, 已经不是我心中的 rh 了。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: firmware? 放到键盘里的?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 别的组还有允许的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 是的
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我在的时候好歹每周允许一天。。。
<iMadper> violetzijing: 哦, 我说的是rh中国啦. 跟rh是两个不同公司啦
<iMadper> violetzijing: 只不过刚好名字有交集
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我也说的是 rh 中国啊，rh 是大公司，仰慕得很
<iMadper> violetzijing: 一天两天当然可以啦, 自己的老板让就可以了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 长期以前要申请然后获得特批. 现在不给批了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我组大牛, 葛峰就不得不转开发了
<onlylove> 真想拿锤子把这些曾经在RH上班的敲一顿
<violetzijing> iMadper, 那还好，suse 直接没有 wtf
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: ^^
<iMadper> violetzijing: 但是suse离我家近.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 去office也可以倒是.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 如果是rh芳草地的话, 也可以.
 * iMadper 毕竟芳草地的小前台那么美
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 早
<violetzijing> iMadper, suse 明年合同到期要搬啦，就不知道搬哪里去了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你知道嘛? canonical 北京office早就说要搬
<violetzijing> iMadper, 蓝后呢
<iMadper> violetzijing: 然后你现在坐在哪里呢?
 * violetzijing :-/
<iMadper> violetzijing: 换办公室要花钱的. 谁出这个钱呢? victor出?
<onlylove> iMadper: 前台那么美你不去泡
<violetzijing> iMadper: 前台那么美你不去泡
<iMadper> violetzijing: 搬来咱们这个办公室, 是Jon M出的钱
<iMadper> violetzijing: 别闹, 咱结婚了
<iMadper> onlylove: ^^
<chongwish> iMadper: wfh 全称叫什么？
<violetzijing> iMadper, 嘛嘛，suse 要搬是肯定的啦，人家业主看着互联网金融红火得一塌糊涂，也想试试了，就把 suse 赶了
<iMadper> chongwish: Why Fuck Horse
<iMadper> violetzijing: 哦, 那可能搬隔壁了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得好像是因为那个前台有点啥，你们貌似八卦过
<chongwish> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> onlylove: 那不是我. 是 ooOO_OOoo
<violetzijing> 有点啥 :-/
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我也不知道.
<onlylove> violetzijing: 他知道，但是不说
<iMadper> onlylove: 我知道一些事情, 但是不知道是不是你说的那些事情
<violetzijing> ( ´∀`)σ)Д`)
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ………… 什么前台？！
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过无所谓了.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 先说锤子的事儿
<chongwish> iMadper: 憋在心里不舒服的
<iMadper> chongwish: Work From Home
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 什么锤子
<onlylove> violetzijing: 你看，首席 ooOO_OOoo 不知道
<violetzijing> onlylove, 我也想知道啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 现在有点蒙。。 刚领了一大堆活
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: <onlylove> 真想拿锤子把这些曾经在RH上班的敲一顿
<violetzijing> _(:з」∠)_
 * violetzijing 仰慕你们这些去过芳草地的
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 我说要敲 iMadper 和 violetzijing 这俩 **曾经** 在rh上班的
<ooOO_OOoo> 哦哦哦。。 人家说是曾经在毛毛上班的
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 贵组的活儿我干得来啊!!!! 但是, 贵组不要我啊!
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 对头嘛
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你价开的太高了
<violetzijing> ooOO_OOoo, 我就是个背黑锅的实习生 _(:з」∠)_
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我想去给首席当小弟啊. 帮您分担工作啊.
<violetzijing> iMadper: 你价开的太高了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 但是都不给机会啊
<ooOO_OOoo> violetzijing: ？ 你以前也在毛毛
<violetzijing> ooOO_OOoo, 是啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 虚拟化再找sqe
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: violetzijing以前是红帽大中华区首席openshit测试实习生
 * violetzijing 实习生中的 loser，连 aqe 都没混到
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 你们那个虚拟化的QE还没找到啊，我都上班好久了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我不会虚拟化啊
<iMadper> onlylove: sqe啊. 不是qe啊
<violetzijing> 闪人
<iMadper> onlylove: 价格差了好多啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 早退!
<onlylove> iMadper: 毛，就那么个职位
<iMadper> violetzijing: 小心编程语言发脉冲来击退你
<violetzijing> iMadper, 卧槽我活都干完了，今天呆坐了一天
<ooOO_OOoo> violetzijing: 好吧。。 suse 也不错的
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我要废掉了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我离职的时候也是SQE
<violetzijing> onlylove, 仰慕 sqe
<iMadper> onlylove: 高级. 你比首席还高一级
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 膜拜
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 你啥时候变senior啊?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 鬼知道。
<iMadper> ccui: 桥老板说你是鬼!
<onlylove> iMadper: 也没过猫猫的那个普通QE面试，所以所谓的title，随便叫叫而已，比方说pactera的，和猫猫的，肯定俩概念
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 切， 老板下班了
<iMadper> ccui: 桥老板在你下班之后说你坏话!
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 膜拜毛，你司的面试一脸看不起我的样子
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我也撤了，组的房子到期了，房东不租了，还的重新找房子搬家。
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 外包公司说你是SQE，你就是
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 恩恩, 去吧.
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 不来着也罢，中国毛毛和毛毛不是一家公司
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 找到便宜房子分享下信息
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 去香河买一套吧. 趁着便宜.
<iMadper> ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你动作太慢
<iMadper> 恩.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我有个relay, 所以延迟高
<onlylove> iMadper: 顺便说，我现在的职位好像变回JQE了，因为现在没有S的头衔
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就是QE
<iMadper> onlylove: AQE(JQE) -> QE -> SQE -> PQE -> SPQE
<onlylove> iMadper: 那不对，我拿的好像是JQE的工资，我司只有JQE和SQE
<iMadper> ... ...
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox可以无视文件所有者和读写属性?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482147 Firefox可以无视文件所有者和读写属性? 我试图把Firefox的extensions.json所有者改为root,权限改为0644 这样的目的是防止普通用户禁用扩展 结果我发现每次我在Firefox里面禁用之后,文件权
<^k^>  ─> 限和所有者就被重写了? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-22 17:34
<perr> 大佬们好
<WhatsGoingOn1> perr: 好久不见
<perr> WhatsGoingOn1: 不知道你是哪个哇
<perr> 最近还是比较常登irc,只是这里不见人说话
<iMadper> perr: WhatsGoingOn1 是我的小号
<iMadper> perr: 用来测试znc push的
<iMadper> perr: 我这两天经常来irc, 感觉很多人说话啊
<perr> iMadper: 哦.
<Xrays> 确实。
<perr> 我一般晚上上来,12点下线
<Xrays> 大家要多上irc...
<perr> 昨天还登了一次
<iMadper> perr: 白天才有人
<iMadper> perr: 大家都是上班扯淡
<iMadper> Xrays: 没事, 只要我在, 气氛就活跃  (逃
<perr> iMadper: 那就白天登
<Xrays> 哈哈
<_abc> 前天这里突然水了起来
<_abc> 时光仿佛回到几年前
<Xrays> 呵呵
<Xrays> 有什么好玩的吗?
<_abc> 没……
<iMadper> _abc: 因为我在是吧?
<iMadper> _abc: 之前沉迷打游戏, 没空来
<_abc> iMadper: <_<
<_abc> 一年多以来这里只有可怜的 kk 在工作
<iMadper> _abc: 是啊. 我的错.
<iMadper> ^k^: 辛苦你了, 你最近bug少了好多.
<_abc> iMadper: 23333333
<Xrays> 你们用什么操作系统？
<_abc> 我已经眅依 Arch 了
<Xrays> ...
<Xrays> 有什么好玩的介绍来啊
<Xrays> 无聊嘎
<_abc> Xrays: Super Tux
<wlemuel> 硬的还是软的？， O(∩_∩)O~
<iMadper> Xrays: 没办法了现在.
<perr> 我还在用fedora 20...
<iMadper> Xrays: channel的founder不来了.
<Xrays> 额
<wlemuel> 感觉中文的irc都不太活跃
<wlemuel> 估计都转QQ玩去了吧
<Xrays> QQ好久没用了
<iMadper> 五六年没用过qq了
<iMadper> 这个频道很多大佬都改用telegram了
<Xrays> 微信也用的少了。
<Xrays> telegram，是什么
<iMadper> Xrays: 另一个微信
<Xrays> 向阅后即焚靠近中...
<wlemuel> iMadper: 要翻墙吧？不然感觉telegram速度好慢
<iMadper> wlemuel: 要的.
<_abc> 我这里不翻墙都上不了
<Xrays> 用什么翻墙？
<iMadper> Xrays: shadowsocks
<Xrays> 是最稳定安全的吗？
<wlemuel> Xrays: 如果你自己搭的话
<Xrays> 我以为用vpn或者vps.
<iMadper> wlemuel: 买的shadowsocks服务比自己搭好用.
<iMadper> wlemuel: 有带国内中专的ss服务, 解决电信没有国际出口问题.
<iMadper> wlemuel: 非常赞.
<Xrays> socks5不太好，感觉被查水表.
<iMadper> Xrays: socks5只是载体啊. 里面的数据你加密就好了啊
<Xrays> 中转的。
<Xrays> 哪个国外的代理或者vpn、vps可靠的？
<Xrays> 求介绍
<Xrays> 收费的也行
<Xrays> 你们用什么手机？
<_abc> android
<Xrays> imadper._abc，wlemuel。。。
<_abc> Xrays: Nubia z7 mini, 前几天用上 android 7.1.1 了
<iMadper> Xrays: 你家电信还是联通?
<iMadper> Xrays: 电信买阿里云新加坡主机. 联通随便买.
<Xrays> 想换一个手机。
<_abc> Xrays: 1+3 请
<Xrays> 哦
<Xrays> 感觉现在手机特别不安全。
<Xrays> 你们觉得呢？
<Xrays> 想放点私人的东西，都不敢装。cao
<Xrays> 1+3用得成吧？
<_abc> Xrays: 我也没用过，只是觉得 1+ 刷机方便
<Xrays> 你们都在外国吗?弟兄们
<_abc> 我在国內
<iMadper> Xrays: /whois nickname 可以看别人的ip. 基本上就是别人所在地了.
<iMadper> Xrays: 但是有些人隐藏ip了. 这种叫做, 斗篷(cloak)
<Xrays> 看不到。
<Xrays> 问IP不太好，只说在哪里就行了。
<Xrays> 你在哪呢？IMadper
<iMadper> Xrays: 帝都
<Xrays> 大家都在国内吗？
<Xrays> 天气好冷
<Xrays> 聊起来....
<Xrays> mate9，感觉怎么样？
<_abc> 不喜欢华为
<wlemuel> iMadper: 推荐一个，我之前买过一个特别渣的，youtube 720p都卡
<iMadper> wlemuel: 电信还是联通?
<Xrays> 苹果怎么样？
<iMadper> Xrays: iphone省心
<iMadper> 反正你也什么都做不了, 就不用折腾了, 踏踏实实花钱买软件就好.
<wlemuel> iMadper: 电信的
<iMadper> wlemuel: 阿里云新加坡.
<wlemuel> Xrays: 苹果可以的，如丝般顺滑
<wlemuel> iMadper: 一会儿去瞧瞧，谢啦
<iMadper> wlemuel: 从杭州一跳到新加坡. 我不知道是虚拟链路还是真的海底光缆, 但是真的超级快.
<Xrays> 苹果7plus，怎么样？
<wlemuel> Xrays: 还可以，平时用的话没卡过
<Xrays> 嗯。
<Xrays> 你的苹果能装google应用吗？
<iMadper> Xrays: 能.
<wlemuel> Xrays: 可以的
<wlemuel> gmail之类的都有
<Xrays> 我也想用苹果，但是苹果有一大败笔，就是单卡单待。
<osx_> 嗷 原来App Store上有。。＝ ＝／
<osx_> 爽楼
<happyaron> violetzijing: 是wpa那个奔溃么
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • how to install nvidia driver on Mint 18  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482149 for example zz: arbor — 2016-12-22 20:26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 有关shell脚本的功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482150 count=$# cmd=echo while[$count -gt 0] do cmd="$cmd \$$count" count='expr $count-1' done eval $cmd zz: Linzi0305 — 2016-12-22 21:07
<stevelemuel> test
<ubrl> stevelemuel:点点点.  21:19
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 为什么我上不去https://github.com/？怎么办啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482152 为什么我上不去https://github.com/？怎么办啊？ zz: cramming5 — 2016-12-22 21:14
<stevelemuel> !sm
<stevelemuel> @^k^ test
<stevelemuel> tq beijing
<stevelemuel> tq 北京
<stevelemuel> test
<ubrl> stevelemuel:点点点.  21:22
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 神舟战神Z7-SP5D1安装Ubuntu16.04失败，急求帮助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482153 1.机器配置： 显卡：GTX1060，intel核心显卡 硬盘：双硬盘，SSD+HDD，分区表为GPT 2.问题 采用UEFI安装方式 2.1无法进入试用，在引导界面按“E”，添加nomodeset也无法进入，卡在
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu 16.10下ibus安装配置问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482154 我现在已经能够摸索着安装好ibus，但其实我不知道到底是哪个环节在起作用？ 开始我在终端输入：sudo apt-get install ibus-pinyin 然后在system setings->language support->选择ibus 然后在syst
<^k^>  ─> em settings->text entry中根本找不到Chinese(Pinyin)(iBus)一项，重启页找不到。 后面输入在sudo apt- …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何让sed单纯把输入文件当作字节流,而不进行分行之类的文本处理?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482156 如何让sed单纯把输入文件当作字节流,而不进行分行之类的文本处理? 比如如果某个二进制文件即包含\x0a又包含\x00,这样还能用sed处理吗? 或者有什么方法能处
<^k^>  ─> 理纯自己流数据? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-23 4:25
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-23
<chongwish> #list
<violetzijing> happyaron, 上下文在哪里？我没看懂
<piolong> hi
<ubrl> piolong:点点点.  10:30
<piolong> 各位好。我有个问题。怎么才能用pidgin登录irc啊？
<piolong> 我看irc教程太老了。用那个根本不能用
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 早.
<iMadper> happyaron: 早.
<violetzijing> iMadper, 早
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 早.
<violetzijing> iMadper, zaobot
<violetzijing> iMadper, 改名叫周树人吧
<iMadper> violetzijing: 早.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 早.
<MangHuoEr> 早早早
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 早
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 今天编程语言休假了?
<MangHuoEr> 没有吧
<MangHuoEr> 不是说下周开始？
<violetzijing> 我也记得是下周
<MangHuoEr> 哦哦好像说是23号？
<violetzijing> hmm
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你丫简历呢?
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: ali那边动不动就催我
<MangHuoEr> shsha啥
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你丫倒是给我简历啊
<MangHuoEr> 不明白
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 我跟ali说我要推荐个人啊
<MangHuoEr> wewen问错人了？
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 我把我简历提交了
<joe104> 首次上线，marking
<violetzijing> ( ´∀`)σ)Д`)
<MangHuoEr> lili h厉害
<iMadper> joe104: failed marking
<MangHuoEr> 我这ircke huke hu d客户端li hali hai厉害了
<MangHuoEr> dada cda chda chu打出来的字zen me怎么这样的
<MangHuoEr> 高级了 ce shce shi测试
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你这打字技巧好屌
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 口吃不用怕，莆田医院有办法
<MangHuoEr> 跟我没关系啊
<MangHuoEr> keke hke huke hu dke hu du an keke hke huke hu d客户端jiu zhjiu zh rjiu z h r me就这么li hali hai厉害
<MangHuoEr> d hud hu rdhu ru fadhu ru fa d输入法的问题吧
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 只输入英文试试看.
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 吃完饭记得把键盘里卡的米饭抠出来
<iMadper> lol
<iMadper> violetzijing: 他这个这么严重, 应该是面条
<violetzijing> iMadper, 同意
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 黑白炼乳赛高
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 加到咖啡里比普通牛奶滑多了
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 以及, 那个配方做奶茶也超级赞!
<happyaron> violetzijing: suspend之后wpa概率挂掉那个，是不是我给你的奔溃？
<happyaron> iMadper: zao
<violetzijing> happyaron, 应该是
<happyaron> violetzijing: 那就找人修吧
<happyaron> violetzijing: wpa 目前我还顾不上
<violetzijing> 2333
<onlylove> violetzijing: 大象来没有
<violetzijing> onlylove, whois 大象
<onlylove> violetzijing: 你不知道啊，算了
 * violetzijing 萌新
<iMadper> violetzijing: wpa如果没人修, 可以给我
<iMadper> violetzijing: 哦, 不, 还是算了
 * iMadper 懒
<iMadper> violetzijing: 扔给王老板吧还是
<violetzijing> iMadper, 撒
 * iMadper 毕竟我懒
<onlylove> iMadper: 懒人，来解释下英文里面house和building的区别
<iMadper> onlylove: building包含各种build吧
<iMadper> onlylove: house只是house啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 你的房子也是个building啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: mansion也是哥building啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 屋子 / 建筑物
<onlylove> iMadper: 登陆webirc google让我选一堆图片里面的house，TMD比12306难多了
<iMadper> violetzijing: ^^ 我编不下去了, 你来
<onlylove> iMadper: house还是简单的，TMD更诡的是streetnumber
<violetzijing> hmm
<onlylove> iMadper: 这么说，你说raycom算不算house
<iMadper> onlylove: 不算啊
<iMadper> onlylove: raycom怎么能算house呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是肯定是building啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 那天通苑呢
 * iMadper 编不下去了已经
<violetzijing> house 一般要指独门独院的 house，与之对应的是 condo，就是一般穷人住的这种大楼，building 就是建筑物了，啥都是 building
<onlylove> iMadper: 或者回龙观
<violetzijing> 这算 district
<iMadper> onlylove: violetzijing 已经说了啊, 算是, 居民楼算是 condom
<onlylove> violetzijing: 就是说，house是独门独院的东西，住宅小区不算 cc iMadper
<violetzijing> onlylove, 住宅小区也有 house 啊，你看别墅区也叫小区
 * iMadper 没人看我的梗, 不开心
 * violetzijing 看懂了，没吐槽
<violetzijing> onlylove, 不过我脚着 house 更上一层的单位还是 district
<onlylove> violetzijing: google那验证码太扯，特别是street number，鬼知道国外的street number都长什么样
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 你居然会用asus？
<violetzijing> onlylove, 哈哈居然也有人遇到这个验证码了！反正我都是选了有数字的
<onlylove> violetzijing: 不，不是所有数字的吧，里面很多是涂鸦吧
<violetzijing> onlylove, hmm我都选了模糊的那种数字，反正错了还能再选
<joe104> 大家还使用QQ
<joe104> 吗
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • chroot环境下配置问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482162 在chroot环境下这三个命令有什么用？ chroot chroot/ mount none -t proc /proc mount none -t sysfs /sys mount none -t devpts /dev/pts zz: cramming5 — 2016-12-23 11:14
<yunfan> 回龙观
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是已经部分取消验证码了么
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你整天unhappy 啥，要和我比惨不
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 不比
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道，反正那个所谓的验证码比较扯
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 谁都没我惨啊 cc Madper|ASUS
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 和我比过之后你就happy了
<yunfan> onlylove: 唐伯虎点秋香里有个人就是  谁能比我惨
<yunfan> 不过好在人都是要死的
<onlylove> yunfan: 总体上讲，这channel现在还发言的人里面，我算比较惨的了
<onlylove> yunfan: MangHuoEr 这样的还整天unhappy
<yunfan> onlylove: 很正常 你到了他那样 也有各种unhappy
<yunfan> 没有人可以一直happy
<yunfan> 一天可以吃馒头吃到撑的人也不见得就一定要happy
<onlylove> yunfan: 在我看来，你和他都没unhappy的理由
<onlylove> yunfan: Madper|ASUS 更没有
<onlylove> yunfan: ti那个msp的pdf，你看应该没问题吧？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我只是大概过了下，没仔细看
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 有个87u, asus的
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 你这突然一句，上下文是啥
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: <onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 你居然会用asus？
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 这句得唔得?
<perr> asus是啥?
<ubrl> perr: define:asus not defined.
<perr> 'google asus
<onlylove> perr: asus就是asus，奸若磐石的那个
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 自定义鼠标指针不完全生效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482163 ~/.icons/default/index.theme 和 /usr/share/icons/下的设置我都已经进行设置了，但就是不完全生效，鼠标不进行任何操作时还是默认的，但要是点击链接或编辑文字就是我所设置的鼠标指针 zz:
<^k^>  ─> ubuntuai — 2016-12-23 12:56
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Madper|ASUS> perr: 华硕. 奸若磐石硕
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 火狐经常崩溃。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482164 火狐太容易僵死了。有些视频根本无法播放，比如央视的视频。真得很麻烦。 zz: 谢宝良 — 2016-12-23 13:22
<onlylove> 这论坛这么多这么多年的用户，水平也TM不见长进
<onlylove> 科学之子还强点，那个谢XX简直了
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: ... ...
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 论坛定位如此.
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 09年我也问了很多垃圾问题.
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 你看他帐号阿，6年了
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 现在我知道的比以前多了, 就不上论坛了
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 说起来，论坛最烦那个弯弯
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 好多东西他自己都不知道咋回事就往论坛发
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 哦, 就是每次回答特别长, 但是跟题目无关. 别人指出来了之后他还要嘴硬说自己说的是一般情况, 肯定对题主有帮助那个?
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 就是那个P开头的，每次别人有问题，lspcilshw的那个
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 记不清了
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=481085
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu 17.04 取名為 ‘Zesty Zapus’ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: poloshiao
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 就这个
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 有啥lancome小黑瓶的替代品嘛?
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 哦哦
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 资生堂红腰子
<onlylove> violetzijing: 你还对化妆品有研究？
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 兰蔻的搓泥。。非常不喜欢
<violetzijing> onlylove, 是啊
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 好. 红腰子我看到了, 不知道好不好就没买. 我给我老妈买.
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 给你妈买的话红腰子不行。。。
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 我当时也是这么想的.
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 雅顿的时空胶囊吧
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 因为是给我老妈买, 才选的兰蔻
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 雅顿不是个低端品牌吗?
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 雅顿。。。唉。。。全是营销没上去
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 还有最近有风非常大的 endcare，好像是这么叫来着
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 咱俩说的是同一个雅顿吧? 一粒sb.雅顿
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 是的
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 好的.
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 当年雅顿跟雅诗兰黛，赫莲娜都是响当当的牌子，结果就卖了几手成这样了
<onlylove> gcc都6.3了？
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 还有雅顿的橘灿
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 10年我去香港, 一粒sb.雅顿就已经是低端品牌了啊...
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 从香水到护肤品, 都特别廉价
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 是啊。。就这么把自己作死了，不过东西还是不错的
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 好
<onlylove> 出去填表格去，我觉得需要拉几个妹子来和你俩讨论 Madper|ASUS  violetzijing
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 还有那啥。。。兰蔻有个含波色因的面霜可买
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 我就是在请教妹子啊
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: violetzijing 是妹子？
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 但是小黑瓶真是……我真想见一次黑一次……就是个肌底液……还搓泥……还贵
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 我前几天还好奇ta为啥用asus的粉色laptop
<violetzijing> onlylove, 我是个年轻的小伙子
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 我买的小黑瓶我妹子蛮喜欢的啊
 * violetzijing 233333
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 要不我买个赫莲娜的波色因那款?
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 可以可以
<onlylove> channel里面居然又来了新妹子
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 你说买哪款好啊?
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 我没研究，你看哪个广告高大上就买哪个，虽然可能被坑
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 听你的我就买金坷垃了.  cc violetzijing
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 可以可以
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 我觉得在购物方面我给不了你任何意见
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 最近风刮很大的endocare不来个
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 因为我很少买东西，买的种类也少得可以
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 我抵触一切带蜗牛的东西
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 又不是韩国那边的233
<onlylove> violetzijing: 小丫头在哪上班，让蜀黍去围观下
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: violetzijing 在MS
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也有我的unhappy 啊 没有女朋友不就是一件嘛
<Madper|ASUS> onlylove: 丹棱路
<violetzijing> onlylove, 嗯，没错
<yunfan> onlylove: 钱不够是另一件
<Madper|ASUS> yunfan: 你跟 onlylove 凑一对儿得了
 * violetzijing 2333
<onlylove> 微软阿，我经常去呢，可惜inspur的话实在太坑，我两次面试都是被inspur拖黄了
<yunfan> Madper|ASUS: 还是跟你凑一对好 你有摩托车
<Madper|ASUS> yunfan: 我有灵车
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 你看我在知乎开灵车了没?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说的这俩我也有阿，然后我还有别的阿
<yunfan> Madper|ASUS: 灵车也不错的
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 最近我报复社会有点儿严重了... 是不是该去安定看看了?
<yunfan> onlylove: 我又没有跟你比惨 我只是说我有unhappy而已
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 忙着玩饥荒，还没来得及刷知乎。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说钱的问题，你钱虽然不够，但是比我多阿
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 没事，丧起来
<yunfan> onlylove: 并不会因为你"也没有"女朋友 就能导致我“有”
<yunfan> onlylove: 钱一个道理
 * violetzijing 刚才雇佣了几只猪去帮我打了牛，打了蜘蛛，打了蜜蜂，打了青蛙，开心
<yunfan> onlylove: 难道因为我钱比你多 然后突然对我来说他就够了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边貌似有一个，虽然性别不明，要不要勾搭下
<yunfan> 该不够还是不够啊 你问问卖服务器的 要是他肯因为你钱比我少 要价低点 那我就赞同
<onlylove> yunfan: 不，是你的钱对我来说，已经不unhappy了，虽然还不是很够
<violetzijing> yunfan, 啊啊大家不都是社会生产力水平赶不上人民的物质文化需求? cc onlylove Madper|ASUS
<yunfan> onlylove: 异地没啥卵用 我现在都是上伯乐在线看
<onlylove> yunfan: nyfair到底你也没见到？
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: https://item.jd.hk/1968184256.html   好便宜啊.
<ubrl> Madper|ASUS: ⇪ 加拿大直邮新版Elizabeth Arden雅顿时空复合面部精华胶囊2盒*60粒【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有 我每次问她见面 他不是不回答嘛 所以一定是人妖或者已经结婚的阿姨
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 一粒sb应该换个名字重新做市场了
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 这是粉胶囊吧
<yunfan> Madper|ASUS: 帮我留意下 还原乳的粉
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 哦哦, 应该买金装胶囊那个?
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 买橘灿吧
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 嗯，建议金装，或者橘灿
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以努力把这个忽悠到上海去嘛
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 好像比 兰蔻贵多了
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 贵了四倍
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 逗我????
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者去勾搭l5e
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: https://item.jd.hk/1952705471.html
<ubrl> Madper|ASUS: ⇪ 【原装进口】伊丽莎白雅顿（ElizabethArden） 艾地苯橘灿抗皱精华50ml 铂粹御肤【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<yunfan> onlylove: 把谁忽悠到摩都?
<onlylove> yunfan: Madper|ASUS 说 violetzijing 是妹子，真的假的不知道
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, https://item.jd.hk/1952705475.html 那就金装吧
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ 【原装进口】伊丽莎白雅顿（ElizabethArden） CLX黄金导航面部精华胶囊 60粒【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 兰蔻小黑瓶100ML海淘700... 这个50ml要1400.
<yunfan> onlylove: 有豆瓣么 先鉴定下
<Madper|ASUS> 恩.
<yunfan> 三观冲突忽悠来也没用 还不如买个电动女朋友
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 橘灿是顶级的那啥（
 * violetzijing 咱是年轻的小伙子
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 您真看得起我...
 * yunfan 是小伙子就翻过来用
<yunfan> 好吧 把我翻过来用得了
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 不给你妹子买个 martiderm 的安瓶？
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 虽然买了有可能挨打（
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 刚给我妹子买了兰蔻啊
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 好吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像大概可能不是妹子，twitter github的信息不像，但是instagram的话
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: https://item.jd.hk/1975415671.html   这玩意?
<ubrl> Madper|ASUS: ⇪ 西班牙进口 MartiDerm Photo age 白抗氧化精华 2ml*30支【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 是的
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 你对吉普赛后人做的东西这么有信心?
<yunfan> onlylove: 根据用词是很像 然而没卵用  现在都懒得猜了 没信息就放弃
 * Madper|ASUS (逃
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有v2ex
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, 嘛……要对科学有点信心 233
<yunfan> onlylove: 这你都有 给我几个地址 我来人肉下
<onlylove> yunfan: 靠，这需要给你啊，自己g
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 可能是吉普赛人和神灯人混血后裔  (逃  我可没种族歧视...
<yunfan> 最近我建了个100多g的号码段库 撞了50万号码出来
<yunfan> onlylove: 来来来 在那边频道里发下 我来人肉
<onlylove> yunfan: 你当年怎么吓唬l5e的
<violetzijing> Madper|ASUS, ( ´∀`)σ)Д`)
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 你哪里来的帽子
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 绿帽子吗？
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 灰的
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, ???
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 就是这个频道的管理员啊
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: 刚才给你+o了. 谁开黄腔你就踢谁就好了.
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 刚大象给他的
<Madper|ASUS> violetzijing: /kick nick
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, MangHuoEr granted 的
<MangHuoEr> 我刚切过来就看见满屏幕的黄调调
 * violetzijing 我明明是个年轻的小伙子啊 (°Д°)
<onlylove> violetzijing: 微软有个小丫头叫曹贝，不知道你认识不
<violetzijing> onlylove, 不愣斯
<Madper|ASUS> MangHuoEr: 聊了会儿知乎, 手机一顿的提醒
<Madper|ASUS> 一吨
<MangHuoEr> 关掉啊
<Madper|ASUS> MangHuoEr: 恩, 关掉这个频道的好了
<Madper|ASUS> MangHuoEr: 问题是, linaro的内部irc也在freenode... 妈蛋
<MangHuoEr> 怪不得你要在 freenode 上开 push
<onlylove> Madper|ASUS: 这点message算啥，github上的mail才让人烦
<Madper|ASUS> MangHuoEr: 是啊.
<Madper|ASUS> MangHuoEr: violetzijing: 编程语言今天到底休假没啊?
<MangHuoEr> Madper|ASUS: 休了
<MangHuoEr> Madper|ASUS: 我想起来了，是说的 23 号开始
<Madper|ASUS> MangHuoEr: .
 * violetzijing :-/
<MangHuoEr> Madper|ASUS: 我已经从早上 9 点工作到现在了
<Madper|ASUS> MangHuoEr: 辛苦了, 赶紧刀一盘
<MangHuoEr> m
<MangHuoEr> Madper|ASUS: 不了，不会玩了这个版本
<MangHuoEr> Madper|ASUS: 我等社区 ai 出来之后复出
<Madper|ASUS> MangHuoEr: lol
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: 现在ai的bug还那么多??
<MangHuoEr> iMadper|AI: 没有啊，现在好多了
<MangHuoEr> 不过还是会有一个傻挂中路的
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: 哦, 那还好
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: lol
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: 你用什么term啊?
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: urxvt最近bug多到我不想用了
<MangHuoEr> xterm
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: .
<MangHuoEr> xterm + tmux 没问题啊
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: 我urxvt + byobu, bug挺多
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: urxvt和xterm都不支持fira-code字体
<MangHuoEr> 你那个字体
<MangHuoEr> 不支持就不支持吧
<MangHuoEr> 难看的要买
<MangHuoEr> 要命
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: 我用的不是fira-code啊
<yunfan> 天津大学的工科怎么样?
<MangHuoEr> 你 emacs 里面用的那个
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: 因为不支持fira-code才用的我现在那个
<violetzijing> yunfan, 要去哪个专业？
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: emacs也不支持.
<MangHuoEr> 好吧
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: mac下的emacs据说支持
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: linux用的字体库部支持.
<MangHuoEr> 那就装 osx 啊
<violetzijing> yunfan, 四大院 + 建筑很牛逼。。。别的就算了。。。也千万别进软院这样的地方
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: 蛋疼.
<yunfan> 要工科女多的专业
<violetzijing> yunfan, ˊ_>ˋ
<violetzijing> yunfan, 我在思索这是钓我鱼呢
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 来广外的工科专业啊
<iMadper|AI> huntxu: ^^
<iMadper|AI> huntxu: 糊涂许叔早
<yunfan> violetzijing: 没有 我早分析出来了  参考这条
<yunfan> 只会装机器腰稳健钳子 ‏@violetzijing  12月13日
<yunfan> 话说在大学的时候听说男生宿舍有蟑螂，一个男生边写代码边嗑瓜子，捏起一个瓜子发现长腿了还会动，才发现是蟑螂。。。
<yunfan> 反推出你是女的
<yunfan> 然后上条有 只会装机器腰稳健钳子 ‏@violetzijing  12月15日
<yunfan> 只会装机器腰稳健钳子 转推了 清水 七咲
<yunfan> 我还遇到南开的上来说：隔壁的工科女。
<yunfan> 我：so fucking what?
<yunfan> 这条根据一些搜索可以得出是 天大工科女
<violetzijing> yunfan, 果然是钓我鱼呢
<yunfan> 哪里有钓鱼  信息收集而已
<huntxu> iMadper|AI: 教我dota啊
<violetzijing> 话说这个频道曾经应该还有我校老师啊
<violetzijing> iTenzu
<onlylove> violetzijing: 不要随便呼叫腾腾
<yunfan> 额 你不说我都忘记了
<onlylove> violetzijing: 他好久没来了
<yunfan> ok 这条也记下了
<violetzijing> onlylove, 嗯
<yunfan> Zesty_: 最近如何
<violetzijing> yunfan, 你看我跟黄教授老师互聊（黑）我校应该就能猜到噜
<yunfan> 可惜全国每年的新生名单我没收集
<yunfan> 不然可以根据博客时间来找真名
<iMadper|AI> huntxu: 好啊.
<yunfan> 以后我要注意积累
<iMadper|AI> huntxu: 糊涂许叔最近闲下来了?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你你你，你要干啥
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 疼猪好就不来了
<iMadper|AI> 好久
<onlylove> yunfan: 小心被紧插蜀黍请去喝茶
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 黄教授自打生了黄子之后就不怎么活跃了吧，除了推
<yunfan> 还是主席屌  每周放毒
<huntxu> iMadper|AI: 我双12办了婚礼了啊
<huntxu> iMadper|AI: 现在法律上和风俗上都是成家的人了 :P
<yunfan> huntxu: 看到过 你长得确实不错
<onlylove> violetzijing: 教授有黄子之后来过的
<yunfan> 非常小白脸
<huntxu> yunfan: 简称可以靠脸吃饭
<onlylove> huntxu: 然而你却非要靠技术吃饭？
<yunfan> huntxu: 但是香港应该靠脸吃饭的太多呀
<yunfan> 诶说来，我之前都觉得自己是正常身材，然后出来一上学，看到南方的妹子，我靠腰好细好细好细，怎么会那么细
<yunfan> 这句证明是北方的
<yunfan> 所以我感觉兰州的可能性非常大
<onlylove> yunfan: stop,你要做甚
<yunfan> 这就简单了 先拿到那四年天大的新生名单 再过滤出兰州的女的 不就只有那几个了么
<iMadper|AI> huntxu: 赞!
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: telegram啊
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 甚？ telegram 卸载了……
 * onlylove 觉得自己坑了 violetzijing 
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 疼猪有时候在telegram露脸
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 酱
 * yunfan 因为我刚好今天事情做完了
<onlylove> yunfan: 大佬，求你了，要玩人肉你别在频道公开啊
<yunfan> 53kg
<yunfan> onlylove: 去那个频道继续发 不在这里发就是了
<onlylove> 每次perl和python写foreach的时候都要先想下要不要加in，真头大
<yunfan> python哪来的foreach
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: perl不需要foreach
<violetzijing> yunfan, 体重是根据吃喝拉撒上下浮动的
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: 就是for  yunfan python总要有个遍历吧，就是for x in y那种
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: perl里面for和foreach是同义词. 用for就够了
<onlylove> violetzijing: 妹子我对不住你，让yunfan在频道公开挖掘信息，之前有过一次了，是我不长记性
<yunfan> violetzijing: 没什么 只是你这个很接近我妈 我妈妈的标准是104 多了就减饭 少了就放开吃
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有foreach 还可以map
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: 我知道啊，perl的for不是没有in嘛，好像python和shell的for都有带in的
<violetzijing> onlylove, 没事，就反正只是让我不知道和我知道不知道而已……视奸这种事嘛233
<violetzijing> onlylove, 不要再说循环了，再说一会我就不会写了……
<onlylove> violetzijing: 总觉得好像某岛风格
<yunfan> 做人也一定要看得开
<violetzijing> onlylove, 用 for 呢还是 foreach 呢，有 in 没 in，有没有 for，每次写别的语言的时候总是要想半天
<onlylove> 自己写的perl，时间长了不用，差点忘了怎么用，我不要写代码了
<yunfan> 你只写py不就没这么问题了
<onlylove> yunfan: 虽然是这么回事，但是我要把写过的东西再写一遍
<onlylove> yunfan: 虽然就不到两百行的东西
<onlylove> violetzijing: 不说循环，那我们说递归吧？
<violetzijing> onlylove, 前两天跟别人就说到循环了，我很懵的
<violetzijing> onlylove, C++ 多了这种循环 for (int &i : array) { ... }
<yunfan> onlylove: 让我写 200行应该能压到40行样子
<yunfan> 我知道你们这些外包的人的写法 以前吐槽过红帽
<yunfan> 还让某人很不开心
<violetzijing> onlylove, http://img.vim-cn.com/f2/3242e8529cd95044727c04eb839a2450be1707.png 我当时的吐槽
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: lwp不带js解释器，request请求回来就是js，所以这几天在用requests，然而requests对中文不友好
<onlylove> yunfan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23671942/
<onlylove> yunfan: 欢迎压缩，欢迎吐槽
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这是perl
<yunfan> 我说的py
<onlylove> yunfan: 写这些的时候我把自己在里面绕了半天，然而当时想过之后，还是决定这么写了，至少以后看不会太迷糊，就是罗嗦
<yunfan> 谁叫你要写perl
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得这没啥，要不是当时没脑子发热用haskell
<yunfan> 愿赌就要服输 我现在已经服了
<yunfan> 早知道一直用宇宙第一语言多好
<_abc> PHP for ($a as $b => $c)
<onlylove> yunfan: 派簧片？我还是用shell吧
<onlylove> 好像目前还没谁用PHP写单片机程序
<yunfan> onlylove: js已经有了
<onlylove> yunfan: js生成2进制？还是js解释器？
<yunfan> onlylove:  二进制吧
<yunfan> 主流不都是么
<yunfan> 这妹子我越挖越欣赏
<yunfan> 可惜不在摩都
<onlylove> yunfan: 赶紧来北京
<yunfan> 那是打死也不能的
<yunfan> 我要顾大头 小头后顾
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你就继续视奸吧
 * violetzijing 咱可是个年轻的小伙子( •̀ ω •́ )y﻿
<yunfan> 没啥可挖了  继续看es6
<onlylove> violetzijing: 我说你点啥好呢
<violetzijing> onlylove, 小伙子好帅 ( •̀ ω •́ )y﻿
<onlylove> violetzijing: 小伙子好帅 ( •̀ ω •́ )y
<violetzijing> onlylove, 谢谢！
<onlylove> 开发每天在学smtp和ssl，感觉他真辛苦
<yunfan> 我现在认识一个妹子 第一句话就是问人家有没有豆瓣
<yunfan> 有的话就加下 看下兴趣交集
<onlylove> yunfan: 非文青不要？
<huntxu> 第一句话不是“约吗”吗？
<onlylove> huntxu: 要不要这么直接
<violetzijing> yunfan, 我的豆瓣被盗了，直接删掉账户了233
<violetzijing> 不能自杀的账户不是好账户
<yunfan> onlylove: 我文理都修 才不在乎文理呢
<yunfan> 理工科当然首选 女程序员 女生物 女物理
<onlylove> yunfan: 是不是文青和文理没关系阿
<yunfan> 文科自然是 历史女 跟 科幻女
<yunfan> 这些跟文清都一毛钱关系没有
<onlylove> yunfan: 我认识一个学哲学的
<huntxu> 为什么科幻女会算是文科的
<yunfan> 不喜欢“典型的”文青
<yunfan> huntxu: 好问题 因为我喜欢这么划
<yunfan> onlylove: 哲学的也不错 如果一个女的可以经常反思自己 应该很适合作伴
<onlylove> yunfan: ……
<violetzijing> yunfan, 我认识这么个人，女生物，我非常喜欢她
<violetzijing> yunfan, 搜「本冰」
<huntxu> 就冲你觉得女的会经常反思自己这点
<huntxu> 我就觉得你单身是正常的
<violetzijing> 真·我的女神
<onlylove> violetzijing: 你这要出卖小伙伴给hentai么
<yunfan> huntxu: 我本来就没认为自己单身是不正常的么
<violetzijing> onlylove, 女神不怕，女神已经声名在外
 * violetzijing 我超级喜欢本冰女神的( •̀ ω •́ )y﻿
<onlylove> violetzijing: 别闹，女神是贝露丹蒂
<yunfan> 好是好 没啥交集
<violetzijing> yunfan, 欣赏
<yunfan> 最好是能一起聊聊魏晋风度 又可以合家做外包
<onlylove> violetzijing: 小冰？那个污的不能再污的那个BOT？
<huntxu> 女神不是赫本吗
<violetzijing> onlylove, ……不要提小冰那个被调教坏了的bot
<onlylove> huntxu: 赫本在罗马度假233
<violetzijing> yunfan, 魏晋风度不是嗑药嗑high了到处跑的么……
 * yunfan 如果能一起写科幻就更好了
<yunfan> 诶 要求太多了
<onlylove> violetzijing: 你这么快真相做甚
<yunfan> 还是找个代孕的算了
<violetzijing> onlylove, 就……自己嗑药，集体嗑药，不洗澡集体嗑药……
 * onlylove 想再申请个显示器
<yunfan> 帝都不能待 摩都待不住 其实要遇见这种实在太难了
<yunfan> 大城市生活那么有趣 房价高点也是有道理的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以去美帝
<yunfan> onlylove: 我更喜欢白奥
<huntxu> violetzijing: 来包前朝的五石散？
<yunfan> huntxu: 火麻仁 :D
<violetzijing> huntxu, 并不想ˊ_>ˋ
<yunfan> 魏晋风度又不是只有这些
<onlylove> 要写weeklyreport month report 还要填写导师计划，这公司真晕
<yunfan> 前一阵我看世说新语 里面有一个段子 是皇帝调侃大臣的  挺符合魏晋风度
<huntxu> yunfan: 嗯，还有走路走到没路走就哭，大夏天穿棉袄打铁，弹完曲子傲娇地说你们都不配学我死了以后都没人会了好开心啊哈哈哈哈
<yunfan> 元帝皇子生，普賜群臣，殷洪喬謝曰：“皇子誕育，普天同慶，臣無勳焉，而猥頒厚賚。”帝笑曰：“此事豈可使卿有勳耶？”
<yunfan> 这个我当时在地铁里都笑起来了
<yunfan> huntxu: 你那个七子的丑事把
<huntxu> 嘛，皇帝不是应该说你白天为我分忧我才能够有好状态好身体去生孩子嘛
<yunfan> 颠覆了皇帝形象 :D
<onlylove> huntxu: 嵇康好像没说我死了没人会好开心吧，就说广陵散绝响了吧
<yunfan> 所以我在想中南海的日常是怎样的
<huntxu> 或者说我啪啪啪的时候感受到你们一众大臣一定是默默在为我加油
<onlylove> huntxu: 还是说，那是他之前说过的
<huntxu> onlylove: 他说的是我死了后没人会啊，后半句我编的
<huntxu> 绝响难道不是说我死了就没人会么。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 是啊，但是没说好开心啊
<yunfan> 感觉诡辩的很多
<onlylove> huntxu: 你这半句好开心，感觉好ky
<huntxu> onlylove: 问题是，都要死了，难道还要让自己不开心一下么
<yunfan> 想开心不必等到临死前
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 编程语言休假了, 正好来盘文明
<iMadper|AI> cc MangHuoEr ^^
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 我在开饥荒的坑
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 我打不过去僵尸病毒，放弃了
<onlylove> violetzijing: 饥荒？野蛮5？
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 这就放弃了?????
<huntxu> iMadper|AI: 这么耗时间的游戏也玩。。。
<violetzijing> onlylove, don't starve
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 那你玩dark soul3试试看?
<yunfan> 对了 还有一个 绝对是魏晋风度
<iMadper|AI> huntxu: 我之前还玩dark soul 3呢
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 并不想，我都是围观别人看黑魂。。。
<yunfan> 是谁死了  来哀悼的学驴叫悼念
<violetzijing> 黑魂太难了
<onlylove> yunfan: 通常就竹林那7个疯子能干这种事情
<yunfan> 王仲宣好驴鸣。既葬，文帝临其丧，顾语同游曰：“王好驴鸣，可各作一声以送之。”赴客皆一作驴鸣。
<onlylove> violetzijing: ps版？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你挫了 是魏文帝哦
<onlylove> yunfan: 这段我好像还看过
<violetzijing> onlylove, 哪个游戏？我都是玩 pc 版的
<yunfan> 这种真性情可以学一学
<violetzijing> steam大法好！
<onlylove> violetzijing: 黑魂阿
<violetzijing> onlylove, 黑魂也是 pc 版
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 我的黑魂也是pc的啊
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 感受一下宫崎英高的恶意
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 满满的恶意.
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 被宝箱怪吃死
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 难度太变态了，能各种死
<onlylove> 我这是遇到稀有物种了？
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: 你怎么发现 violetzijing 的
<huntxu> iMadper|AI: 好想买xbox怎么破
<iMadper|AI> huntxu: 我骂醒你就好了
<onlylove> huntxu: 买毛xbox.ps4 pro
<iMadper|AI> huntxu: 当然是买ps4 pro了啊
<huntxu> 当然是xbox one啊
 * violetzijing 想玩 xbox 720P 的梗，然而不知道 xbox 新出的有没有改进
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: kick 了 huntxu 这个不懂事儿的
<violetzijing> 但是 xbox one 的手柄是真的不好用……
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: 靠，你要踢就自己动手
<iMadper|AI> huntxu: xbox太烂
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 那不一定啊，万一人家想玩 halo 那种独占游戏呢
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: ps更多独占啊
<yunfan> 没啥意思 买的科幻世界译文版还没出四川
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 还不锁区
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 撒
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 看门猪
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 看狗没意思的很啊
<onlylove> violetzijing: 光环？为啥不在PC上玩，PC硬件还秒杀XBOX
<violetzijing> onlylove, xbox 吐血身亡
 * violetzijing 还好没有买任何游戏机
<yunfan> 说道游戏 那个土豪马怎么也不来了
<onlylove> 说起来，我听说过的玩游戏的妹子好像就a站的辰音，目测好像很多阿，不止那一个
<yunfan> 我有买游戏机 文曲星
<onlylove> yunfan: 土豪马结婚了
<yunfan> 结婚了跟来不来有啥关系 huntxu不就在
<onlylove> yunfan: 结婚以后就没见来了
<violetzijing> onlylove, 我是个手残，也就玩玩益智游戏
<yunfan> 主席离婚了都来呢
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: witcher3据说特别好晚
<onlylove> violetzijing: 我司pantry里面有wii
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 是的！买买买！
 * yunfan 原来主席只是来我们频道而已/
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 还有人找UBI的人说, "我只想告诉你, witcher3太精彩了."
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, hhh
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 然后ubi官方回复, 可是witcher3不是我们制作的啊
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: ubi官方太傻了, 这么轻易就被套路了
<onlylove> violetzijing: 然而任地狱的机器我觉得好像就塞尔达一个游戏
<violetzijing> onlylove, 超级玛丽奥啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我建议你先干活 换工作
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 巫师可算是波兰的国游
<onlylove> violetzijing: 我还真没见拿wii玩马里奥的
<onlylove> yunfan: 换工作做甚
 * violetzijing 仰慕你们这些 pantry 里有游戏机的
<onlylove> violetzijing: so ,来vmware吧
<onlylove> violetzijing: 就在raycom
 * iMadper|AI 我家的pantry还没搭建起来呢...
<yunfan> 不是你说钱少么
<violetzijing> onlylove, 任天堂这么多年来，玩的还不是玛丽奥这些老玩家
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 别闹了. violetzijing 是ms的人. pantry里面大把的xbox
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 是吧?
<yunfan> iMadper|AI: 买个 parallelvel 也不知道名字可拼对了
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 哦对
<onlylove> yunfan: 是啊，钱少啊，你能保证换工作就能有更多钱
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 啥玩意?
<yunfan> onlylove: 能
<yunfan> iMadper|AI: 超级计算机 arm搭的
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: arm有毛用???
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: 别闹了，xbox那东西，用来装win10我都嫌弃
 * iMadper|AI 感觉linaro看到我这句话肯定要开除我...
<yunfan> iMadper|AI: 毛用没有
<yunfan> 所以便宜
 * violetzijing 想起 PS3 的辉煌过去
<yunfan> 可以买ps4装bsd
<onlylove> violetzijing: 地狱自己做死怪不得别人
<iMadper|AI> 能装bsd的机器那么多, 为啥要用ps4装
<onlylove> violetzijing: PS3啊，那个机器却是不错
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 得这么说，arm 有前景
<violetzijing> 解释通
<yunfan> 因为逼格高
<onlylove> yunfan: 买ps4装还不如买intelnuc
<yunfan> onlylove: ps4才几块钱
<yunfan> nuc太贵了 本来我入职想买那个的 后来看了下价格 作罢
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者干脆上树梅
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有个 vivo
<yunfan> win10的
<onlylove> yunfan: vivo啥？vivo不是手机牌子么
<iMadper|AI> htc vivo
<iMadper|AI> ?
<yunfan> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_292915.html  这个 viyo mini pc 3
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪  VOYO V3 Mini PC Win 10 4G 128G Media Player TV Box -221.24 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com pp: 286.34
<iMadper|AI> htc vive?
<iMadper|AI> ... .........
<yunfan> htc vive不错 体验过 可惜还要带主机 整套下来得10几k了
<violetzijing> 好贵
<yunfan> 国内买只要1.2k 如果你说的是viyo的话
<onlylove> yunfan: X86的机器，买个瘦客户端不就完了
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个就很瘦啊 我买他就为了玩生死狙击游戏
<yunfan> 其他的都可以不用切windows
<yunfan> 而且自带防沉迷系统
<yunfan> 玩游戏2个小时就过热 然后就没法玩了
<yunfan> 因为自动降频
 * yunfan fua
<onlylove> yunfan: 买个steam机器吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得以我目前的条件，外包公司肯开10，已经到顶了
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以换工作应该也不会有更多钱了
<onlylove> yunfan: 还不如去研究下把那键盘的主控设计好
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就先到顶再说啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边不用打卡，我不知道别的地方要不要，反正我不想打卡不想写各种可以cron的report
<onlylove> yunfan: 本来微软那边sqlserver的测试我挺感兴趣的，可惜inspur那垃圾外包流程，默默唧唧，愣是把工作机会让别的公司抢走了
<yunfan> onlylove: 好吧 你开心就好 但是既然是自己选择的 就不要成天跟人家比惨
<onlylove> yunfan: 为啥
 * yunfan 谁能比我惨呐
<onlylove> yunfan: 比我过得好，还哭穷，这很不合理吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 这是围观群众的一致要求
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: op借用下
<yunfan> 有什么不合理的  这社会不就是这样运行的么
<onlylove> yunfan: 同样是外包公司的员工，别人薪资比你高50%你怎么想
<onlylove> yunfan: 是你能力不够么
<yunfan> onlylove: 能力不一定只有写代码呀
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: +q 指令时啥
<yunfan> 有本书叫 程序员的soft skills 可以看看
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: q是啥意思?
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: /mode  xxxx
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: 就是flood的时候kk那个q
<onlylove> yunfan: 我都看到程序员思维修炼了
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: /mode #ubuntu-cn +q nick
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 刚试过
<yunfan> onlylove: 挺好 比我看得多 我只买了 没看
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 平时不用都忘了...
<yunfan> 你看 你的好处就是有时间看书
<yunfan> 我买了那么多都没看一页 还不够惨么
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 我觉得+q比kick严重. kick是一次性的, +q是一段时间.
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛，我入职的时候等inspur的电话，都看一本书了，inspur还没来电话
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 有时间看那破书还不如来盘黑魂
<yunfan> hamo的机器人为何被+q了 iMadper|AI
<violetzijing> 你们都看到程序员思维修炼了！我还在程序员腰椎健康打转
<onlylove> yunfan: 那本书我在图书大厦看的
<yunfan> 小心圣战
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 不知道.
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 来玩黑魂啊
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: 手残党的福音
<yunfan> onlylove: 总之都是看了 家家有本难念的经啊
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, 手残，不玩
<yunfan> 跟我玩minecraft好了
<yunfan> 玩空岛模式
<violetzijing> 刚想说我的电脑上刚好有 minecraft ……后来一想是在上家的时候电脑上有
<yunfan> 来来来一起玩 cloudgap.net 玩这个服
<yunfan> 最好是一起写bot
<onlylove> 算了q也没啥意思，就这样吧
<violetzijing> 暂时没客户端，算了。。
<yunfan> 我上次被老外坑了 用他的库 折腾了一个月 都只能控制机器人在登录大厅里转来转去
<yunfan> 客户端简单 搜 hellominecract launcher
<yunfan> jar包的
<violetzijing> 服务器越大越不好玩
<yunfan> 相当于新立得
<violetzijing> 规矩特多
<yunfan> 空岛模式没玩过把 跟大小没关系
<yunfan> 一个人一个区域 开始是空的 你要靠自己一步一步建起来
<violetzijing> 那是啥？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你和她一起修房子？
<violetzijing> _(:з」∠)_
<yunfan> 去搜下 minecraft skyland了解
<onlylove> violetzijing: 一起修房子
<violetzijing> 我觉得我已经过了修房子的阶段，红石电路的阶段还没摸到门
<yunfan> 比如说 一开始要搞建材 就得造个刷石头的机器
<onlylove> violetzijing: 你都玩到红石电路了？
<yunfan> 红石电路太难了 感觉是模拟+数字混合的 我只能用一些简单的逻辑
<yunfan> 还有用bud做收西瓜
<onlylove> yunfan: 去看阎石的数字电路基础
<yunfan> onlylove: 数字电路又不难
<onlylove> yunfan: 高教的那本
<violetzijing> onlylove, 太复杂了，简单的门啥的还行，复杂点的就费劲死了
<yunfan> 但是mc的红石不是简单的数字电路
<violetzijing> 我觉得我智商不够
<yunfan> 是有bug的 就跟js一样 额
<onlylove> 有bug的电路……
<yunfan> 是的 他就有一些bug被称之为feature
<yunfan> BUD就是一种
<onlylove> 先构建几个触发器试试
<yunfan> 被人利用拿来做自动收西瓜的机器
<yunfan> 触发器直接就有 wiki上有教你做
<yunfan> T触发 D触发都有
<onlylove> 既然触发器有人教，那74系列肯定小意思了
<yunfan> 但是存储我没看懂他那个 延迟线存储 额
<onlylove> 我记得触发器有4种类型？
<yunfan> 我只记得这两个 毕竟做起来麻烦
<yunfan> 除非你有WE权限
<onlylove> yunfan: 为啥很简单的你不懂呢，触发器很基础的好吧，你还说数字电路简单
<yunfan> 我的梦想就是个做个通用的minecraft bot 然后放一群到服务器里 那样会很爽
<yunfan> 可惜没几个好用的客户端库
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没说触发器不懂 是说延迟线存储
<onlylove> yunfan: 高教那本书里面都教给你做memory了
<yunfan> onlylove: 原理是一回事 用在mc是另外一回事 你得自己操作下就明白我的难处了
<onlylove> yunfan: 并不，从你不理解键盘矩阵看，我觉得你可能缺少一部分需要知道的东西
<yunfan> onlylove: 我缺很多 这个不否认
<onlylove> yunfan: 我上学的时候也觉得那东西挺简单，以考试什么都不会，后来在实验室和老师做实验才知道缺很多
<yunfan> onlylove: 对我来说 最大的问题是因为我是文科的 前置的许多东西不会呢 比如我早就忘记怎么算电流 电阻了
<yunfan> 虽然当年也是物理课代表
<yunfan> 但还是忘记了 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 电路 拉普拉斯变换，z变换，香浓定理，差分曼彻斯特编码，这些都要会
<yunfan> onlylove: 我都不会 说道数字电路 最不会的是pwm
<yunfan> 我需要个动图详解 可以出100悬赏
<onlylove> yunfan: pwm不是数字电路的内容
<onlylove> yunfan: pwm是电力电子技术的课程内容
<yunfan> 我管你什么学科 反正这个是最常碰到的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你需要首先明白占空比
<onlylove> 老实说现在wiki上很多知识并不靠谱
<onlylove> 比方四大发明，就不知道被黑成什么样子了
<onlylove> 反正中文wiki没法看
<yunfan> 英文常常有动图
<onlylove> yunfan: 我上课的时候pwm是和变频斩波这些东西混在一起讲的
<yunfan> 所以我比较后悔选文科
<onlylove> 看起来这周的表格没法填了，dailybuild等下周上班再build，今天先用旧的
<yunfan> 或者后悔没学好英文 因为英文教材比较喜欢启发 中文教材喜欢堆名词很讨厌
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是所有专业都有电力电子技术这门课程的
<yunfan> onlylove: pwm调制的过程中 那个斜率是不是固定的
<yunfan> 我看的是wiki zh的词条图
<yunfan> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%84%88%E8%A1%9D%E5%AF%AC%E5%BA%A6%E8%AA%BF%E8%AE%8A  这个
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 脈衝寬度調變 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<yunfan> 右边的图
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得不是
<yunfan> 那为何他的图看起来是一样的呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得上学的时候可以根据自己需要画图
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为他没捣乱
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果你在一旁持续调整，你就会发现了
<onlylove> yunfan: 斜率变化，你好像可以研究调速风扇，调速风扇在变速的时候是无极变速
<yunfan> 那玩家控制的是什么
<yunfan> 还有他好像有三个状态  一个正1 一个付1 还有个0
<onlylove> 这三个，应该是电平状态把
<onlylove> 正电压，0和负电压
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  16:19
<onlylove> 正好是正弦曲线
<yunfan> 假如我要调制 怎么控制呢
<onlylove> 不知道
<MangHuoEr> yunfan: 那 pcm 和 pwm 的区别是啥呢
<yunfan> 控制那个 1 -1的长度么
<yunfan> MangHuoEr: 我哪知道
<MangHuoEr> cc iMadper|AI
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: pcm重点是编码调制和解调啊
<iMadper|AI> MangHuoEr: pwm只是功率控制吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 有三个状态很麻烦吧  为何不用两个状态来调制
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • intel E7 4890v2 ubuntu 14.04.5系统崩溃问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482165 硬件： cpu：四颗 intel E7 4890v2 内存：64GB 硬盘：intel 240G 系统不定期崩溃，大约几个小时就崩溃一次。 崩溃症状是终端输入命令有反应，但都没法执行成功。连接到机器上的显示器黑屏
<^k^>  ─> 。 两次的崩溃日志如下 Quote: Dec 22 15:55:41 hakj-SYS-8048B-TR3F-DC023 NetworkManager[2244]: <info> Activ …
<onlylove> yunfan: 忘了为啥了，因为我电力电子技术学的也不咋样
<MangHuoEr> iMadper|AI: 这样啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像是跳变时候用
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是你需要一个很大还是很小的占空比的时候
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 计算机是二进制的 要输出3状态的 那你至少要用2位 那你就浪费了一个状态
<onlylove> yunfan: 我学的pwm是控制电力的，就是通过通断电路控制正弦波的
<yunfan> 不过我想了下 还有始终电路 也许他的控制信号只是表示 xor呢
<yunfan> 时钟电路
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以理解不管1还是-1，是导通，0时断开
<yunfan> 但是你得高速他到底是正的还是付的
<onlylove> yunfan: 导通的时候有电流通过，正负取决于频率
<yunfan> 我觉得我需要找本书来看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者时间，就是在一个时钟周期内，前半周期是正的，那么后半个就是负的
<yunfan> onlylove: 忽然想起来 你知道如何计算电磁铁的磁力么
<onlylove> yunfan: 早忘了，这个还真学过
<onlylove> 电磁场的课程内容
<yunfan> onlylove: 有空帮我算算 因为我想知道是否可以用另外的原理做个扑翼机
<onlylove> yunfan: 你连扑翼机都研究，你还想学啥
<yunfan> 传统的是用舵机 但是我想了下 其实我只需要上下 可以用一个磁铁片+一个通电产生相同极性的电磁铁来搞定
<yunfan> 这样我通电他就互斥推上去
<onlylove> 扑翼机现在是前沿吧
<yunfan> 断电就吸引掉下来
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你那磁铁需要好大力
<yunfan> onlylove: 没你想的那么大  模型也很轻的 你就帮我算算要100g推力需要多大电流和线圈
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还要保证两个翅膀不互斥
<onlylove> yunfan: 你自己查资料算吧，我现在也得翻书才知道磁场力怎么计算了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我完全不会 翻书也没用 你是复习 不一样
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这100g是啥，g是加速度么
<onlylove> yunfan: 力量单位一般是牛顿，要是我没记错的话
<yunfan> 克
<yunfan> g/cm 可好？
<onlylove> 看了下资料，想了想，然后觉得拒绝这个请求比较好
<yunfan> 那怎么行
<yunfan> 那你以后不要跟我抱怨惨
<yunfan> 你懂这么多 自己不用 怪不到我
<onlylove> 100g的话，可以理解为克服重力否，是不是计算过空气阻力，你这是扑翼机，机翼会高速运动，很多事情不是课本里的理想状态，我觉得这事情可能要拉上lainme
<onlylove> 因为涉及到空气动力学，材料学（磁通计算）
<onlylove> 有这时间，你还不如去找个物理博士去给你算
<joe104> 请问谁连过undernet没，什么情况啊
<onlylove> 然后如果材料发热，然后会有物理特性的改变
<onlylove> 到时候磁通什么的都要变化
<yunfan> 你看 你就会找借口
<yunfan> 我就要你算下而已  你开始扯别的了
<onlylove> yunfan: 最要紧的事情，那个好像和你线圈面积有关
<onlylove> yunfan: http://anony3721.blog.163.com/blog/static/5119742010423115818723/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ Ansys电磁铁分析学习笔记 - 阿英的日志 - 网易博客
<onlylove> yunfan: 你以为这好玩啊，随便拿出来就放倒一批人好么
<onlylove> yunfan: 线圈面积，磁芯材料什么的，都是要考虑的东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不是做一个就能飞1秒的吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 总之你先算出来再说被 算错又不会枪毙 你都不去做就先这样那样 可见是不太好的
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 100N的电磁力, 不代表有100N的升力啊
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 算电磁力只能算出这个力量够不够牵引机翼, 不代表能升空啊
<iMadper|AI> 也不代表能克服重力啊
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: 可惜lainme好久不来了
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 最大问题是, 你算了也没用啊. 毕竟最重要的空气动力学部分没人借啊
<iMadper|AI> 解
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 你50kg, 用500
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: lainme可以做吧
<yunfan> iMadper|AI: 那没关系 到时候乘个比例就是了这又不是研究军用的 要求不了那个精度
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 你50kg, 用500N的力量挥动手臂就能升空了?
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: 她好像是飞行器专业
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 那倒是有可能
<yunfan> iMadper|AI: 如果我要做实验 肯定是先做个能产生500n的 然后试试 不够就加线圈就是了
<yunfan> 谁能计算一次 然后一次升天的？
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 那可能要几百年了
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 祝好
<onlylove> yunfan: 加线圈需要计算线圈重量，
<onlylove> yunfan: 你以为超算是用来做什么的
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 线圈重量好说, 只要升力有余量就好.
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 重点是, 咱仨没有人知道升力怎么计算  (逃
<yunfan> iMadper|AI: 你以为是 500+1这样？
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 我没说啊
<yunfan> 是不够再做个500n的放一块
<yunfan> 如果升的太快 线圈砍一半 继续测试
 * yunfan bisect已经印进脑子了
<perr> 哈利路亚
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 反过来, 如果一开始发现升不起来, 怎么bisect?
<perr> 下
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 升太快, 这么简单的问题当然好解了啊.
<perr> x2啊
<iMadper|AI> perr: 什么x2? 翅膀尺寸? 线圈数量? 电流?
<iMadper|AI> perr: 标准做法是, 都x2!  (逃
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: 你考虑翅膀重量
<perr> iMadper|AI: 一开始非不起来 ,就线圈x2
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 我当然考虑了啊.
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 所以我觉得这得有100年的试错时间
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 或者几百年
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: 所以我觉得我们需要找lainme帮忙
<yunfan> 算了 跟你们扯淡 还是改用舵机方案吧  6个舵机60克
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 赞.
<yunfan> 再个电池一起100克 看看可能飞起来
<iMadper|AI> 自己弄个四轴呗
<iMadper|AI> 这个简单很多啊
<yunfan> 有 我有四轴 直升机
<iMadper|AI> 毕竟东西都是现成的
<yunfan> 就缺扑翼了
<onlylove> iMadper|AI: 扑翼比四轴好玩
<iMadper|AI> yunfan: 四轴的螺旋桨如果不用现成的, 你自己做一个试试看.
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: 我知道啊. 但是自己做很难啊
<perr> 螺旋桨都有标配
<yunfan> iMadper|AI: 这个倒是不吹牛 我朋友有比较大的3d打印机 是可以做这个的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是打印机的问题，你最好是有空气动力方面的代码，模拟下
<onlylove> yunfan: 不然材料打印到你破产
<yunfan> onlylove: 你想多了 又不需要自己设计 有开源的模型
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • intel E7 4890v2 超微X10QBL  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482169 intel E7 4890v2 超微X10QBL 系统总是崩溃，或者程序没有响应。 zz: sjzyqz — 2016-12-23 15:42
<onlylove> yunfan: opensource的模型用的啥fang案
<onlylove> yunfan: 有没有告诉你为啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 算了，你要算我抽工夫查资料就是，不过时间比较长就是了，
<onlylove> yunfan: 毕竟万一需要拉普拉斯变换这种恶心东西，我没计算器
<perr> matlab
<onlylove> perr: 好贵的
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: matlab呗
<perr> 破解的
<onlylove> perr: 我已经很久不用盗版了cc iMadper|AI
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: mathematica
<yunfan> onlylove: 我现在就想把pwm给理解会 你勾起了我的学习动力
<perr> 嘘
<onlylove> yunfan: 你连占空比都理解不了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不用算了 我用舵机方案就是了
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以理解啊 这个有啥难的
<yunfan> 不就是 1010101里面1的比例么 非要造个高大上的名词
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: octave
<onlylove> yunfan: 你理解了占空比，那pwm有啥难的，pwm调整的就是占空比
<yunfan> 英文的wiki讲得挺清楚的
<iMadper|AI> onlylove: matlab的缩水开源版
<yunfan> 但是如何调没说啊
<yunfan> 你光说把数据过滤下 没说关键的如何过滤的细节有个卵用
<onlylove> yunfan: 随便你怎么搞啊，就是导通断开
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说，你可以用脉冲开关
<yunfan> onlylove: 细节不够
<onlylove> yunfan: pwm我忘记是IGBT还是哪里的东西了，就是一个开关管，通过开关来控制pwm，比方正弦震荡电路
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不就是mosfet的东西，反正利用的就是三极管的那个导通特性
<onlylove> yunfan: 当某点电压达到某个值的时候，另外两极导通
<onlylove> yunfan: 我反正印象里的pwm就是把正弦波拉长
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后如何控制占空比 比如我要输出个 50/100的占空比 是不是就是 前期一直输出50个1？
<yunfan> 因为理论上有好多种可能 占空比都是50/100
<yunfan> 但是我想 工业上肯定是简单粗暴的方法
<onlylove> yunfan: 对，工业上就是简单粗暴的方法，但是也要根据你想要的波形来决定
<onlylove> yunfan: 有个东西叫采样
<onlylove> yunfan: 采样分为有纹波和无纹波
<yunfan> onlylove: 你就直接回答我那个问题 要输出50/100 怎么控制那个开关
<yunfan> 是输出 10101010还是 11110000
<yunfan> 假设我这是8hz的情况
<onlylove> yunfan: 一个时钟周期内，开关开的时间占一半即可，因为这俩都符合条件
<yunfan> 但是你总有个方法吧  难道随机采用？
<yunfan> 而且我明白了他的数据用什么表示了 就是占空比 这是个斜率 可以被微分
<yunfan> 说错 可以被求导
<onlylove> 你都明白这个了，你还不明白PWM？
<yunfan> 我就是对细节不清楚很不爽
<yunfan> 原理上懂没卵用  总感觉隔着一层
<onlylove> 你自己实现一个阿
<onlylove> 多简单
<yunfan> 就是因为细节不懂 所以实现不了么
<onlylove> 然后比较下11001100和10101010
<onlylove> 看看哪个不容易被干扰
<onlylove> 看看哪个产生的谐波少
<onlylove> 看看哪个容易编码
<onlylove> 这个就需要两个信号，一个时钟信号显示周期，另外一个信号显示跳变
<yunfan> 应该是 1010好点吧
<yunfan> 可以用边沿触发器检测到
<yunfan> 但是好像具体到电路上 连续输出1不好把
<onlylove> 你考虑过差分曼彻斯特编码什么的么，
<onlylove> 你是用跳变表示1还是用高电平表示1，这完全是你的自由
<yunfan> 没有  不要多扯概念
<yunfan> 你们这些人就是喜欢给不懂的人还要多扯概念
<onlylove> 不和你扯概念，
<onlylove> 你怎么表示1
<onlylove> 是电平有变化时是1，还是电平无变化时是1
<onlylove> 这不都是你说了算的么
<yunfan> 我找到个老外的图解 我慢慢看下
<onlylove> 你还是找个单片机开发板，再搞个破解的软件示波器自己写代码吧
<onlylove> 或者看看有便宜的二手示波器
<onlylove> 这个东西自己动手实现下有助于理解
<yunfan> onlylove: 所有的图例都是 1111001111000这种连续输出的方案
<yunfan> 我想了下 这种方案简单点 因为你只需要在需要切换的时候输出下控制信号就可以了
<yunfan> 不需要切换的时候就更新计数器 写代码和设计电路都简单
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.diy-robots.com/?p=814
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ Arduino系列教程之 – PWM的秘密（上） at 做做AI，造造人 - 动力老男孩的博客
<onlylove> http://c.biancheng.net/cpp/html/1914.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 单片机中PWM的原理与控制程序_单片机中文网
<onlylove> www.cnblogs.com/lulipro/p/6092264.html
<onlylove> 代码就这样的，自己不想实现那就看下院代码
<onlylove> yunfan: 有些事情你要是还是不明白，我就问你一个问题，机床只有两个运动方向的情况下，如何画圆
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个代码我完全看得懂 只是他没有解释底层 我更需要知道底层怎么工作的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以说给你扯概念，java面向对象里面那一堆interface什么的，对我来说何尝不是概念
<onlylove> yunfan: 写汇编
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我又没给你讲interface
<onlylove> yunfan: 差分曼彻斯特编码，对你来说，和interface对我来说是一样的东西，概念
<onlylove> yunfan: 尝试自己手动控制
<onlylove> yunfan: 当你手速达到一定频率之后，就是pwm了
<onlylove> yunfan: 持续不断的点按钮
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是01010101010
<yunfan> 其实还有个东西 就是时钟是怎么切到特定形状产生频率的 这个很有意思
<onlylove> yunfan: lc震荡电路
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，对了，还有个东西，叫傅立叶变换
<onlylove> yunfan: 傅立叶变换你熟悉的最典型的用法，就是用正弦波产生方波
<onlylove> yunfan: 你如果微积分没问题，这些都不难
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为很多东西有时候简单点，就是求面积，面积相等
<onlylove> 擦，所谓的导师忙得要死，到现在不理我，表没法填了
<onlylove> 我都TM入职俩月了，一共见了两次，每次不超过1分钟
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有 我不会微积分 只会求导数
<onlylove> yunfan: 导数就是微分，微分反过来就是积分
<yunfan> onlylove: 然而我的高数只到微分为止  后面的我完全没印象了 都不知道补考怎么过的
<yunfan> 有空我要复习下
<onlylove> yunfan: 你把正弦波切割成N分，把每份弄成方形，求每一份的面积，面积加起来，就是正弦波波形的近似面积，N越大，面积越精确
<yunfan> 其实我大学高数老师是个美女 不知道为何还是没激起我学习的兴趣
<onlylove> yunfan: pwm正好是这样，导通的时候计算面积，不导通的时候不计算，最后求和
<onlylove> yunfan: 你的书如果是同济5版的话，好像第四章是积分
<onlylove> yunfan: 我印象里第七章是向量函数还是啥，反正我到最后也没理解
<onlylove> 擦，不管了，写完monthreport走人，啥表格，就当不知道
<onlylove> 转正不了就找新工作
<yunfan> onlylove: 找新工作
<onlylove> yunfan: 试用期三个月还没过
<onlylove> yunfan: 过不了就找新的，无所谓了
<yunfan> onlylove: 无所谓了  你反正不怕
<imhs> onlylove, yunfan 老司机们要开车了吗？
<yunfan> imhs: 啥车?
<onlylove> imhs: 你想要啥车，拖拉机？
<imhs> ×_×
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 终端中无法输入中文 且所有的中文名称列表全部是？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482172 新装的系统，终端中无法输入中文，而且ls目录出来之后，所有的中文名称的文件全是？乱码。 请高人指点迷津 zz: spreadtrum — 2016-12-23 17:40
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<henshan2002> hello
<ubrl> henshan2002:点点点.  20:12
<henshan2002> 机器人?
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助一个关于批处理的问题。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482176 有一堆照片，有的是JPG，有的是jpg。按照不同日期分别存放于不同的文件夹里。 任务：提取图片元数据，每个文件夹里面的照片元数据都保存在这个文件夹中一个文件名
<^k^>  ─> 为Exif.txt的文件里。 做过的尝试： filelist=`ls *.JPG` for name in $filelist; do echo 正在分析：$nam …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 关于Ubuntu15.10网络的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482178 各位大神们好，我的Ubuntu15.10出现了不能上网的情况，开始的时候我以为是因为网卡的问题，然后lspci发现网卡是存在的，然后我进入到了/lib/modules/4.2.0-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/发现原来是我的网
<^k^>  ─> 络驱动出现了问题，网络驱动没有安装，于是我去到了/lib/modules/4.2.0-16-generic/kernel/drivers …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 遵守规距 : C君与朋友一起走进国际购物百货公司。 突然朋友奇怪地看着作溜冰状的C君,不明所以地问:你在干吗? C君指了指门后的一张警示牌,一本正经地的说:既然来了就要遵守人家的规距。 那张牌上的告语,严然是小心地滑。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 淝水之战 : 张三:"淝水之战,我割了三个敌人的头。" 李四:"稀罕什么,淝水之战,我割了八个敌人的脚！" 张三:"那你怎么不割他们的头呢?" 李四:"你不知道,这些人恰巧都是没有头的,叫我怎么割?"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 如何卸载ubuntu软件中心？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482179 昨晚装的ubuntu16.0长期版的,今天预先把所有的娱乐软件装一遍，在装smplayer的时候，貌似遇到一点小问题还是咋的，反正就是smplayer起不来，在卸载的时候，重新进入软件中心，发现
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • plank怎么开机启动啊？16.10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482181 plank怎么开机启动 ubuntu16.10 zz: willxue — 2016-12-24 13:09
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 关闭窗口拖动到屏幕上方边缘自动最大化的功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482182 ubuntu 16.04，如何关闭窗口拖动到屏幕上方边缘自动最大化的功能？由于经常拖动窗口，但并不想其最大化，比较讨厌这种特效，特来请教 zz: ubuntuai — 2016-12-24 15:44
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • bt下载没有一点速度怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482183 操作系统是昨晚装好的，发行版本是：ubuntu16.04,默认有一个transmission,发现这哥们下载东西什么都网速都没有，我以为是软件出错了，于是在乌班图的软件中心换了很多的下载
<^k^>  ─> 软件，都没有用，现在机器上面装的是:qbittory和transmission,我的电脑联网是没有问题的，p …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 上次我的根文件目录满了，不知道是不是这个原因导致的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482184 我使用的系统是Ubuntu 16.04TLS2016-12-10 15-39-42屏幕截图.png2016-12-23 15-00-43屏幕截图.png zz: 我的剑 — 2016-12-24 16:31
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 联想Lenovo N21 Chromebook 安装Linux Mint18.1 没声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482185 Linxu Mint 18.1 基于ubuntu 16.04 Lenovo N21 chromebook，我刷了seaBIOS,不想用chromeOS了。装了Linux 我看系统里声卡都识别到了，但是就是没声音。 我用了这篇文章的办法，也么用。 https://i
<^k^>  ─> tsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/ nosoundTerminal.pngSoundConfig.png zz: efrl — 2016-12-24 16:49
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 我找到了一个ppa可是无论如何也找不到添加地址，请帮帮忙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482186 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin 这里有一个flash的插件，但是无论如何我都找不到ppa地址在哪里，谁能帮帮忙，磕头了 zz: myleader — 2016-
<^k^>  ─> 12-24 17:35
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • axi-cache搜索结果比synaptic的Quick filler少两个?strace跟踪synaptic无果  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482187 axi-cache搜索结果比synaptic的Quick filler少两个?strace跟踪synaptic无果 Code: $ axi-cache --all search sed |wc -l 24 synaptic 左下角显示"26 packages listed" 索引已经用"sudo update-apt-xa
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 不知道干了什么点右上角关机卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482188 点右上角关机会卡死 只能按电源键 ubuntu16.10 zz: willxue — 2016-12-24 18:22
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何将ls的结果复制到指定的文件夹中  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482189 ls /home/myphp back_hand.phpback_vps.php keep_eye.sh back_qiniu.phpback_weixin.php runTime.php ls /home/myphp |xargs cp -r /tmp/test cp: target ‘runTime.php’ is not a directory zz: whaha — 2016-12-24 19:02
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 笔记本安装ubuntu 16.04,wifi无法识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482192 小白一个，请大神指点，谢谢。 Code: bang@bang-pc:~$ uname -r 4.4.0-31-generic Code: bang@bang-pc:~$ sudo lspci -knn 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:1904] (rev 0
<^k^>  ─> 8)    Subsystem: Dell Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [1028:06de] 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Inte …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • radeon显卡驱动 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482193 开机即显示 failed to load radeon/hainan_k_smc.bin (-2) sudo dmesg |grep radeon [sudo] m 的密码： [ 18.485295] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled. [ 18.809137] radeon 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003) [ 18.814764] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM
<^k^>  ─> : 2048M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF (2048M used) [ 18.814765] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 2048M 0x000000008 …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • xargs为何换行了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482194 -0 : 当输入有特殊字符时,将其当作一般字符处理. test@hwy:~$ echo "//" | xargs -0 // test@hwy:~$ 为何出现换行？ zz: whaha — 2016-12-24 20:45
<tonghuix> 好像很少有人出没了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 虚拟机里面的linux如何用代理联网？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482195 我是在虚拟机里面使用mint系统，用host-only网卡联网，网络代理里面也设置了代理，用浏览器可直接联网，但用软件管理器安装软件时，软件管理器无法联网，好像不走代
<^k^>  ─> 理，该怎么办？ zz: 新手请关照 — 2016-12-24 21:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 安卓手机屏幕可以投影到 ubuntu 上吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482196 问下，安卓手机屏幕可以投影到 ubuntu 上吗？ USB 方式也行。 主要是在电脑上按崩坏 3 尝试过bbq screeb，无奈linux版本貌似安装哟问题。 有没有其他可以在ubuntu上用的 zz
<^k^>  ─> : KOSKERS — 2016-12-24 22:00
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 输入源无效，无法删除。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482201 先谢谢进入此帖帮助我的高手。 前两天安装了14。04，昨天提示升级，于是升级到了16。04版。 今天打开电脑发现原来安装的五笔不能用了，右上角本来有个汉字的“五”，变成了字
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-25
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/538.html 时髦服装 :     妻子从服装商店回来,兴冲冲地对丈夫说:"亲爱的,快来看我买的这件衣服,这是近来社会上最时髦的了。"     丈夫:"哼,是不错。不过这服装太阳晒了后会褪色的。"     妻子:"不会的,售货员说了,它放在橱窗里已
<^k^>  ─> 经整整三年了,颜色仍然是这样鲜艳。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<henshan2002> hello
<ubrl> henshan2002:点点点.  10:33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 中学试卷上出现的爆笑答案~哈哈~ : 地理教过,中国产煤最多的地方是辽宁省抚顺,产铁最多是辽宁省鞍山,所以抚顺被称为中国的"煤都",鞍山称为"铁都"。某次考试,试卷上:中国的煤都是(黑的),中国的铁都是(硬的)。考完还说:老师怎么出那么简单的题目?   
<kingbo> quit
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 关于宿主机和虚拟机互PING  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482202 为了实现宿主机（Windows 10）和虚拟机（14.04）互相ping通，设置了桥接模式，并设置同一网段的地址。在进行ping测试时发现，宿主机能够ping通虚拟机，而虚拟机ping不通宿主机。请
<^k^>  ─> 问该怎么解决？ zz: MikesUbuntu — 2016-12-25 14:09
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 安装的paraview运行显示Xlib: extension "NV-GLX" missing on display  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482203 电脑是intel集成显卡,因为要做一个有限元的建模,安装了paraiew,运行的时候,窗口变灰色.命令行显示: Xlib: extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0". X Error: BadValue (integer parameter
<abcdfdsafdsa> 各位你们的icr客户端用的是什么？
<abc_> abcdfdsafdsa: https://www.baidu.com/s?wd=linux irc客户端
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 百度一下，你就知道
<abcdfdsafdsa> 我现在用的web版，你们呢？
<abcdfdsafdsa> 求推荐一种登陆方式。
<abc_> abcdfdsafdsa: https://www.baidu.com/s?wd=linux irc客户端
<abcdfdsafdsa> mirc版本不是太靠谱。
<abc_> abcdfdsafdsa: 你点开我发的链接看看
<abcdfdsafdsa> abc_你用什么客户端。
<abcdfdsafdsa> 我点开了，太多了。XChat吗？
<abc_> abcdfdsafdsa: 看你喜欢什么了
<abc_> abcdfdsafdsa: 我用的不一定适合你
<abcdfdsafdsa> https方式，SSL的，用过吗？
<abcdfdsafdsa> https://kiwiirc.com/
<ubrl> abcdfdsafdsa: ⇪  KiwiIRC - The webIRC client
<abcdfdsafdsa> 谢谢了。
<abcdfdsafdsa> 你用什么呢？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33417.html "那个夫人是男的" : 妈妈对五岁大的儿子说:爸爸说今天晚上要在家里请客,招待一位有生意来往的南斯拉夫人。 傍晚,父亲和那位客人踏进家门时,孩子跑进厨房对他妈妈悄声说:妈妈！快来看,那个夫人是男的！
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 在Mac上使用wine运行盗版游戏的时候遇到流氓软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482204 每次运行其他exe文件时会弹出电脑管家遇到未知错误，希望发送错误报告 之前提示我安装电脑管家的时候拒绝了，游戏已经删掉了，但现在一直残留了这个毒瘤提示... 求教
<^k^>  ─> zz: youngji — 2016-12-25 18:55
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 神奇 : 第一次进城的乡下人走进一座摩天大楼。他看见一个衣着破旧的老人走进楼梯旁的一个小房间,房门自动关上了。不一会,门又自动滑开,电梯里走出一个美貌迷人的年轻姑娘。乡下人眨着眼睛道:"真神！可惜没把我那丑老婆带来。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 每个页面上方介绍的Linux命令哪里可以找到全集？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482205 每个页面右上方介绍的绿色的常用命令，如： Quote: 查看当前网卡的物理地址: arp -a | awk '{print $4}' 哪里有这些命令的全集？ zz: 男菜鸟 — 2016-12-25 22:02
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub2引导菜单怎么去掉recovery mode模式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482206 grub2引导菜单怎么去掉recovery mode模式 zz: zaixi — 2016-12-25 22:42
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-18
<myesn> hello
<ubrl> myesn:点点点.  15:16
<myesn> what?
<myesn> aaa
<myesn> f
<myesn> ds
<myesn> af
<myesn> d
<myesn> sa
<myesn> fd
<myesn> s
<ubrl> myesn:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<myesn> af
<myesn> ds
<myesn> a
<myesn> fd
<myesn> s
<myesn> af
<myesn> sa
<myesn> fdsa
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<google> 死光
<google> 死光
<google> 死光
<google> 死光
<JuncoJet> 中文irc人不多嗷
<Noeru[m]> What the fxxk?
<Noeru[m]> 楼上这都什么鬼
<Noeru[m]> 全是刷屏灌水
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-19
<tenzu> 真的是没人说话了
<tone> ls
<Noeru[m]> Ubuntu挂了
<Noeru[m]> 唉，又一个中文频道的消失
<Noeru[m]> 有人吗
<ubrl> Noeru[m]:点点点.  12:47
<Noeru[m]> bot？
<gfxmode> 来了
<tone> exit
<tone> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-21
<suteng> bot
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-22
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: roylez 壕
<roylez> harajuku: 蛋蛋壕
<harajuku> happyaron: 90后壕
<harajuku> roylez: 最近忙啥呢?
<\u> harajuku: adam好
<roylez> harajuku: 混日子，炒币
<\u> harajuku: 來用 https://github.com/jacobdufault/cquery/ 開發kernel
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - jacobdufault/cquery: Low-latency language server supporting multi-million line C++ code-bases, powered by libclang. Works in any editor with language server support (vscode, emacs, vim, etc).
<roylez> harajuku: 卖ss
<roylez> harajuku: 找机会买小旅馆...
<roylez> harajuku: 充实不？
<harajuku> \u 好久不见啊大佬
<harajuku> roylez: 可以可以, 人生赢家
<harajuku> \u 三个地方看你这篇文章了, 目前还在用ctags和global. 经常需要pair, pair的时候就vscode或者clion了... 用的不多
<harajuku> roylez: 前段时间还在公司搞了个区块链的tech talk, 个人觉得炒可以, 但真没有实际意义, 吃枣药丸. 我不持有, 短期动荡中期看涨长期要完
 * harajuku MultiBit钱包密码现在也没想起来
<\u> harajuku: 大佬好久不見。我也是可能之前想推銷cquery給SaltyFish才/join #ubuntu-cn
<harajuku> \u: 你还是那么瘦?
<\u> 還行
<harajuku> \u: 东岸西岸?
<\u> harajuku: Sunnyvale, California
<harajuku> \u: 成天吃草的地方, 估计更瘦了
<\u> 嗯。吃草，喝Soylent
<zhcon>        /exit
 * tststs slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-24
<huo> 这个错误怎么解决
<huo> https://paste.gnome.org/pa1bc5wel
<westwind> 弱问一下，linuxfire IRC还在吗
<westwind> 大伙都在STANDING BY?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-17
<jony> join #deepin-cn
<linuxboy_007> 大家好，戴尔电脑inspiron 14-5455笔记本，用的是debian9.6 stable，是bcm4312的无线网卡，按照https://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx 这个帖子装的驱动，似乎无线网卡一直没有起作用
<ubrl> ⇪ f: bcm43xx - Debian Wiki
<linuxboy_007> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 07)
<linuxboy_007> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<linuxboy_007> 大家帮忙看看，无线网卡是不是BCM43142的？
<linuxboy_007> RTL8101是有线网卡，是不是？
<linuxboy_007> 哪位老大帮忙看看
<charlesshine> 看啥
<bboysoul> hello
<ubrl> bboysoul:点点点.  16:47
<bboysoul> helo
<linuxboy_007> 现在聊天室都不说话了吗
<linuxboy_007> 请教一下，在debian9里面安装bcm43按照https://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx 这个WIKI安装不成功哦
<linuxboy_007> debian9.6  stable  系统，bcm43142网卡
<laub> 哈喽，晚上好。华为手机在降价吗？
<laub> 现在ubuntu和archlinux哪个更好？
<laub`> 我看到有80个人在线，大家说话呀，来呀开心呀
 * laub haha
<laub`> 千元以内的手机，求推荐
<linuxboy_007> 请问，我的代码要上传到哪个网站便于别人帮忙排查错误？
<linuxboy_007> debian9用普通用户安装Anaconda3-5.3.1-linux 时，出现这个错误 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/24sBQrpHnm/
<linuxboy_007> 提示没有空间，请问怎么回事？空间是很足的
<linuxboy_007> freeflying: 老大，debian9用普通用户安装Anaconda3-5.3.1-linux 时，出现这个错误 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/24sBQrpHnm/
<linuxboy_007> 哪位能帮忙看看吗
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-18
<linuxboy_007> 大家好，请问我在debian9.6里安装Anaconda3-5，出现设备上没有空间的提示，安装失败。错误信息：https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/24sBQrpHnm/   请问是不是因为我把/根目录和/home目录设置在不同分区的原因？
<aezder> hello？
<aezder> 凉了，连个人都湄
<laub> 我看不到有人发言呢
<tudou> 测试一下，有人听到我说话吗？
<microcai> any one ?
<bboysoul> hello
<ubrl> bboysoul:点点点.  20:36
<linuxboy_007> 十年前进这个聊天室，可热闹了，现在怎么回事了
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-19
<charlesshine> 有大佬蛮？
<laub> 请问现在ubuntu和archlinux,有什么cezhongdian上的不同吗？
<laub> 有什么侧重点上的不同吗？
<laub> 前面输入错了。不好意思。
<laub> 晚上都不说话呀
<zhouxingxing> hi all
<ubrl> zhouxingxing:点点点.  00:58
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-20
<manj-gnome_> anyone here
<moodmax> 想问下大家，为什么ll | wc -l统计出的文件个数比ls | wc -l统计出来的多一个？
<moodmax> 频道里面是不是没人用了已经
<mapleBloodRed> 你看看ls 和 ll 输出的区别锕
<moodmax> 输出的时候ls比ll多一个重名的第一个文件，但按道理来讲同一个目录下不可能存在两个重名的文件呀
<moodmax> ll比ls多一个
<pity> ls -l 多一行 'total xxx'
<linuxboy> 大家好，debian 9.6安装mongodb，查询服务状态是失败状态，要怎么解决？https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8prK8Z56Sh/
<houye> 网上搜下
<linuxboy> houye: 你好，搜素了很久，一直不得要领
<houye> linuxboy: 运行过这个吗 systemctl list-units --failed
<linuxboy> houye:  运行了，结果在这里  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q5RPfXcChn/
<pity> 看看日志，用 journalctl -xe 或 less /var/log/syslog
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-21
<fish47> 大家吼，请问为什么 qtcreator 无法用 lldb 调试？有什么办法可以排查？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-22
<neliuse> 早
<taixuan> 大家好，我是个新手
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-23
<scientes> This is killing!
<scientes> ok sry
<joyivan> q
<joyivan> Is anyone there ?
 * joyivan 
<hututu> hello
<ubrl> hututu:点点点.  20:06
<uuair> 我要加一个回答问题的bot，是不是挺招人烦的
<uuair> 可是问问有没有人而已，没人回答，多无聊啊
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-16
<tedlz123> #join #wikimedia-lgbt
<tedlz123> /join #wikimedia-lgbt
<tedlz123> This command is recommended to receive news about the LGBT community.
<piledog> 这里求助问题有人回答吗？
<mk3548208> 有什么问题 @piledog
<piledog> 我用的sway，在其他应用里点击链接会导致firefox崩溃
<piledog> 比如在终端里点了个链接，能看到firefox开了新标签，网页也渲染了，当我把光标移到firefox窗口(focus)，firefox就崩了
<piledog> @mk3548208
<mk3548208> Wayland兼容性还有点问题呀，sway我也没用过@piledog
<piledog> 谢谢
<mk3548208> 你可以找sway的支持，或许能得到帮助，这应该是sway的问题 @piledog
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-17
<j1s0n> 我想问一下，有人编译过给ubuntu编译过glibc自己升级的么
<shine_> l
<xuzh> 8086
<shine_> d
<shine_> niubi
<shine_> ssssss
<shine_> s
<shine_> s
<shine_> s
<shine_> s
<shine_> s
<shine_> s
<shine_> ss
<shine_> s
<shine_> ss
<shine_> s
<shine_> s
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-18
<hceasy> 论坛挂了?
<hceasy> 这边也鬼城了啊.
<mk3548208> 论坛好久没去过了😅
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-19
<ni886105> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-20
<eexpss> 破乐乐还挂机
<eexpss> 兔子
<eexpss> 哈皮
<mojospy> hello
<nanananaminanami> hi! this is the first time I use emacs & irc.
